# Secondhand bargains, let's see your cheap treasures!



## Swanky

Wow this thread moves fast!

The last thread is now archived, please continue here!


Post any of your recent secondhand/thrift store/consignment, etc. . .   treasures! 
***Please remember that we allow only authentic items on tPF.   If you are not certain about authenticity, please do not post it here.
Also, please do not post authenticity questions here.***


----------



## authenticplease

:rockettes:Woohoo......we actually have a new thread started.......again!


----------



## JOODLZ

All I can say is WOW to a bunch of posts on the last pages of the previous thread!!! (I wasn't sure how comments would flow, so I saved a short list for here)

Deborah105 - show us your tchochkes (sp?)...many (most) of us love stuff like that...I sure do!
LisaK026 - stunning Tiffany Christmas ornaments...I'm a sucker for anything sterling!
Raven - OOOHHH...the bags and gorgeous turquoise/coral bracelet!
Magdalinka - beautiful bags...I don't think I've seen either label IRL here
Ladyash - I'm with Laz...find some vintage fox and get warm!

Sorry if I left anyone out...EVERYONE shops so good and finds fabulous stuff.

Still tryin' to figure out my top 5...tooooo much good stuff this year.

In response to those who wanted to see a "family portrait" of my Coach collection...I decided (based on the effort...and lack of space...it would take to stage such a production) to make a Happy Holiday graphic instead. In no particular order other than file names, the ones with round outlines are pre-1994 bags, when Coach (Leatherware) used unique-to-each-bag registration numbers, rather than modern style numbers...or simply a Coach lozenge (or imprint) like the one at the very top (same as in my sig). It's my oldest and HG bag...mid to late 70's. I started collecting in 2002 and have paid as little as $1 up to $50 (it's a BIG briefcase)...and 2 were gifts from my sister who shops garage sales for under $.25 each. 

Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to all...I hope everyone's celebrations are wonderful!


----------



## JOODLZ

...and just after I finished the family tree, I did a 3-Goodwill store blitz and bought more...yeah, it's looking a lot like hoarding, isn't it? At least I'm not shopping at the FP stores, right? Though none of these were super-cheapo's, they're all special to me:
1998 Willis bag in great condition - $29.99 minus $5 off phone coupon = $24.99
1997 Abbie bag also in great condition considering the color - $16.99
2004 Hamptons Signature Soft Stripe Demi WITH a picture frame key fob - $19.99
2004-ish Coach wristlet - $4.99 (got home and realized I already have one of these!)
Coach dustbag - $3.99
(I used a $5 off coupon for these 4...to lazy to calculate prices!)
and a 1995 Kit bag - $14.99

Driving to Naples for Christmas with family and planning to thrift my way back home. Really excited as it's a more affluent are than where I live...my Google map is printed out and ready to go!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> ...and just after I finished the family tree, I did a 3-Goodwill store blitz and bought more...yeah, it's looking a lot like hoarding, isn't it? At least I'm not shopping at the FP stores, right? Though none of these were super-cheapo's, they're all special to me:
> 1998 Willis bag in great condition - $29.99 minus $5 off phone coupon = $24.99
> 1997 Abbie bag also in great condition considering the color - $16.99
> 2004 Hamptons Signature Soft Stripe Demi WITH a picture frame key fob - $19.99
> 2004-ish Coach wristlet - $4.99 (got home and realized I already have one of these!)
> Coach dustbag - $3.99
> (I used a $5 off coupon for these 4...to lazy to calculate prices!)
> and a 1995 Kit bag - $14.99
> 
> Driving to Naples for Christmas with family and planning to thrift my way back home. Really excited as it's a more affluent are than where I live...my Google map is printed out and ready to go!


 Love the Coach history Christmas tree! You are the Coach Queen , they are simply lovely.


----------



## Raven3766

CAN YOU BELIEVE IT PFF'S!!!!! Just in time for the holiday's; the gift that keeps on giving! A NEW THREAD....:xtree:


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> All I can say is WOW to a bunch of posts on the last pages of the previous thread!!! (I wasn't sure how comments would flow, so I saved a short list for here)
> 
> Deborah105 - show us your tchochkes (sp?)...many (most) of us love stuff like that...I sure do!
> LisaK026 - stunning Tiffany Christmas ornaments...I'm a sucker for anything sterling!
> Raven - OOOHHH...the bags and gorgeous turquoise/coral bracelet!
> Magdalinka - beautiful bags...I don't think I've seen either label IRL here
> Ladyash - I'm with Laz...find some vintage fox and get warm!
> 
> Sorry if I left anyone out...EVERYONE shops so good and finds fabulous stuff.
> 
> Still tryin' to figure out my top 5...tooooo much good stuff this year.
> 
> In response to those who wanted to see a "family portrait" of my Coach collection...I decided (based on the effort...and lack of space...it would take to stage such a production) to make a Happy Holiday graphic instead. In no particular order other than file names, the ones with round outlines are pre-1994 bags, when Coach (Leatherware) used unique-to-each-bag registration numbers, rather than modern style numbers...or simply a Coach lozenge (or imprint) like the one at the very top (same as in my sig). It's my oldest and HG bag...mid to late 70's. I started collecting in 2002 and have paid as little as $1 up to $50 (it's a BIG briefcase)...and 2 were gifts from my sister who shops garage sales for under $.25 each.
> 
> Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to all...I hope everyone's celebrations are wonderful!


 
WOW!WOW!WOW!!!! 

and ......

wow!

Love it so much!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> ...and just after I finished the family tree, I did a 3-Goodwill store blitz and bought more...yeah, it's looking a lot like hoarding, isn't it? At least I'm not shopping at the FP stores, right? Though none of these were super-cheapo's, they're all special to me:
> 1998 Willis bag in great condition - $29.99 minus $5 off phone coupon = $24.99
> 1997 Abbie bag also in great condition considering the color - $16.99
> 2004 Hamptons Signature Soft Stripe Demi WITH a picture frame key fob - $19.99
> 2004-ish Coach wristlet - $4.99 (got home and realized I already have one of these!)
> Coach dustbag - $3.99
> (I used a $5 off coupon for these 4...to lazy to calculate prices!)
> and a 1995 Kit bag - $14.99
> 
> Driving to Naples for Christmas with family and planning to thrift my way back home. Really excited as it's a more affluent are than where I live...my Google map is printed out and ready to go!




Love the tree and wow to the new finds!  Where do you keep them all?  I love the collection


----------



## kcf68

Hi everyone! Went to Branson Mo for the holidays!  Hit the Outlet malls bit did not love anything!  Gonna see what the Thrift shops have around here??? It is definately colder here than LR.


----------



## kcf68

The Coach Queen strikes again!


----------



## Deborah105

JOODLZ said:


> All I can say is WOW to a bunch of posts on the last pages of the previous thread!!! (I wasn't sure how comments would flow, so I saved a short list for here)
> 
> Deborah105 - show us your tchochkes (sp?)...many (most) of us love stuff like that...I sure do!
> LisaK026 - stunning Tiffany Christmas ornaments...I'm a sucker for anything sterling!
> Raven - OOOHHH...the bags and gorgeous turquoise/coral bracelet!
> Magdalinka - beautiful bags...I don't think I've seen either label IRL here
> Ladyash - I'm with Laz...find some vintage fox and get warm!
> 
> Sorry if I left anyone out...EVERYONE shops so good and finds fabulous stuff.
> 
> Still tryin' to figure out my top 5...tooooo much good stuff this year.
> 
> In response to those who wanted to see a "family portrait" of my Coach collection...I decided (based on the effort...and lack of space...it would take to stage such a production) to make a Happy Holiday graphic instead. In no particular order other than file names, the ones with round outlines are pre-1994 bags, when Coach (Leatherware) used unique-to-each-bag registration numbers, rather than modern style numbers...or simply a Coach lozenge (or imprint) like the one at the very top (same as in my sig). It's my oldest and HG bag...mid to late 70's. I started collecting in 2002 and have paid as little as $1 up to $50 (it's a BIG briefcase)...and 2 were gifts from my sister who shops garage sales for under $.25 each.
> 
> Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to all...I hope everyone's celebrations are wonderful!


So creative! I love the Coach Tree!


JOODLZ said:


> ...and just after I finished the family tree, I did a 3-Goodwill store blitz and bought more...yeah, it's looking a lot like hoarding, isn't it? At least I'm not shopping at the FP stores, right? Though none of these were super-cheapo's, they're all special to me:
> 1998 Willis bag in great condition - $29.99 minus $5 off phone coupon = $24.99
> 1997 Abbie bag also in great condition considering the color - $16.99
> 2004 Hamptons Signature Soft Stripe Demi WITH a picture frame key fob - $19.99
> 2004-ish Coach wristlet - $4.99 (got home and realized I already have one of these!)
> Coach dustbag - $3.99
> (I used a $5 off coupon for these 4...to lazy to calculate prices!)
> and a 1995 Kit bag - $14.99
> 
> Driving to Naples for Christmas with family and planning to thrift my way back home. Really excited as it's a more affluent are than where I live...my Google map is printed out and ready to go!


You make me want to get out my Willis bag (2001 I think??) and use it. That 1995 Kit bag looks like it needs me!


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> All I can say is WOW to a bunch of posts on the last pages of the previous thread!!! (I wasn't sure how comments would flow, so I saved a short list for here)
> 
> Deborah105 - show us your tchochkes (sp?)...many (most) of us love stuff like that...I sure do!
> LisaK026 - stunning Tiffany Christmas ornaments...I'm a sucker for anything sterling!
> Raven - OOOHHH...the bags and gorgeous turquoise/coral bracelet!
> Magdalinka - beautiful bags...I don't think I've seen either label IRL here
> Ladyash - I'm with Laz...find some vintage fox and get warm!
> 
> Sorry if I left anyone out...EVERYONE shops so good and finds fabulous stuff.
> 
> Still tryin' to figure out my top 5...tooooo much good stuff this year.
> 
> In response to those who wanted to see a "family portrait" of my Coach collection...I decided (based on the effort...and lack of space...it would take to stage such a production) to make a Happy Holiday graphic instead. In no particular order other than file names, the ones with round outlines are pre-1994 bags, when Coach (Leatherware) used unique-to-each-bag registration numbers, rather than modern style numbers...or simply a Coach lozenge (or imprint) like the one at the very top (same as in my sig). It's my oldest and HG bag...mid to late 70's. I started collecting in 2002 and have paid as little as $1 up to $50 (it's a BIG briefcase)...and 2 were gifts from my sister who shops garage sales for under $.25 each.
> 
> Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to all...I hope everyone's celebrations are wonderful!


Wow! Coach tree! You are really Coach queen!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## magdalinka

YAY NEW THREAD!!

Thank you ladies for all your positive comments about my finds 




JOODLZ said:


> All I can say is WOW to a bunch of posts on the last pages of the previous thread!!! (I wasn't sure how comments would flow, so I saved a short list for here)
> 
> Deborah105 - show us your tchochkes (sp?)...many (most) of us love stuff like that...I sure do!
> LisaK026 - stunning Tiffany Christmas ornaments...I'm a sucker for anything sterling!
> Raven - OOOHHH...the bags and gorgeous turquoise/coral bracelet!
> Magdalinka - beautiful bags...I don't think I've seen either label IRL here
> Ladyash - I'm with Laz...find some vintage fox and get warm!
> 
> Sorry if I left anyone out...EVERYONE shops so good and finds fabulous stuff.
> 
> Still tryin' to figure out my top 5...tooooo much good stuff this year.
> 
> In response to those who wanted to see a "family portrait" of my Coach collection...I decided (based on the effort...and lack of space...it would take to stage such a production) to make a Happy Holiday graphic instead. In no particular order other than file names, the ones with round outlines are pre-1994 bags, when Coach (Leatherware) used unique-to-each-bag registration numbers, rather than modern style numbers...or simply a Coach lozenge (or imprint) like the one at the very top (same as in my sig). It's my oldest and HG bag...mid to late 70's. I started collecting in 2002 and have paid as little as $1 up to $50 (it's a BIG briefcase)...and 2 were gifts from my sister who shops garage sales for under $.25 each.
> 
> Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to all...I hope everyone's celebrations are wonderful!


That is an awesome Christmas tree!! Love your newest additions


----------



## magdalinka

I must say I had a very lucky thrifting year and it was hard to chose just 5 best finds, but here they are. 
Best 5 thrift finds of the year 2013: 
1- Hermes Grand Apparat scarf $5 (this must be my most favorite find of all time)
2- Ferragamo Varina patent flats like new $12
3- Etro wool silk scarf with tags $3
4- Alejandro Ingelmo Oscar riding boot brand new $45
5- Longchamp planetes tote like new $4

Also among best finds are the Marc Jacobs Italy bag $15, Ferragamo vara belt $6, Gucci belt $4, Ferragamo small bag $5, Gucci (not vintage) canvas bag $8, Miu Miu canvas bag $8, Must De Cartier scarf $4 and many many more...

Here is to another amazing thrift year!
Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!!


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> ...and just after I finished the family tree, I did a 3-Goodwill store blitz and bought more...yeah, it's looking a lot like hoarding, isn't it? At least I'm not shopping at the FP stores, right? Though none of these were super-cheapo's, they're all special to me:
> 1998 Willis bag in great condition - $29.99 minus $5 off phone coupon = $24.99
> 1997 Abbie bag also in great condition considering the color - $16.99
> 2004 Hamptons Signature Soft Stripe Demi WITH a picture frame key fob - $19.99
> 2004-ish Coach wristlet - $4.99 (got home and realized I already have one of these!)
> Coach dustbag - $3.99
> (I used a $5 off coupon for these 4...to lazy to calculate prices!)
> and a 1995 Kit bag - $14.99
> 
> Driving to Naples for Christmas with family and planning to thrift my way back home. Really excited as it's a more affluent are than where I live...my Google map is printed out and ready to go!




Great haul.  Hurricane Coach is still raining!


----------



## bunnycat

Wow! Love all the fun Coach finds! And love the Longchamp as well!

I did actually run in to a bit of good luck/bad luck the other week. I was going to a Goodwill in the "nicer" area of town, got pulled over for turning right where there was supposedly a sign that said no right turn, then caught the flu and was in bed all of last week. So, that's way too much excitement for me. I missed reading this thread but this flu going around was apparently a really bad one. Y'all find way better stuff anyway!

What I found, while I womanfully (stubbornly) carried on to the Goodwill goal in question the other week, was a fun Ferragamo tote bag ($9). After passing up some pretty awful looking MK bags that were pinned to the wall (not one of his better pieces of production, let's just say) I shuffled to the back of the store (in my post citation misery) and saw a cute bag with leopards on it ("YAY cats!", I thought). I immediately picked it up and then saw it said Ferragamo on it, and you know when you have picked something up that feels to nice to be fake, right? That's how this felt. I also found a couple of fun cosmetic bags. One by Kate Spade and one Juicy, in addition to a leather skirt (not fancy designer, but it was $8 and in my size, so I had to get it) and an eelskin bag. I have no idea why I got that one, but I did.





Close up of the tote:


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> In response to those who wanted to see a "family portrait" of my Coach collection
> 
> Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to all...I hope everyone's celebrations are wonderful!




I love your Coach tree.....they have their individual cameo appearances!!

It must have taken you forever to organize your tree


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> Driving to Naples for Christmas with family and planning to thrift my way back home. Really excited as it's a more affluent are than where I live...my Google map is printed out and ready to go!




I would be so excited to thrift my way home!!  Sending you lots of thrifting luck!



magdalinka said:


> I must say I had a very lucky thrifting year and it was hard to chose just 5 best finds, but here they are.
> Best 5 thrift finds of the year 2013:
> 1- Hermes Grand Apparat scarf $5 (this must be my most favorite find of all time)
> 2- Ferragamo Varina patent flats like new $12
> 3- Etro wool silk scarf with tags $3
> 4- Alejandro Ingelmo Oscar riding boot brand new $45
> 5- Longchamp planetes tote like
> 
> Here is to another amazing thrift year!
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!!




What a Fab5......all gorgeous and classic must haves that really take an outfit to the top


----------



## authenticplease

bunnycat said:


> I did actually run in to a bit of good luck/bad luck the other week. I was going to a Goodwill in the "nicer" area of town, got pulled over for turning right where there was supposedly a sign that said no right turn,
> 
> View attachment 2439753
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the tote:
> 
> View attachment 2439756




  so sorry about the ticket. And the flu!  It is miserable this year. 

I love your Ferragamo bag!! That was a lovely find....I know the photos don't do it justice as the print is vivid and stunning IRL!


----------



## bunnycat

authenticplease said:


> so sorry about the ticket. And the flu!  It is miserable this year.
> 
> I love your Ferragamo bag!! That was a lovely find....I know the photos don't do it justice as the print is vivid and stunning IRL!



Thank you! Even after almost 2 weeks I'm still hacking. I unfortunately also gave it to my hubby, and then he gave it to at least 2 other people before becoming bedridden.  Suffice it to say this is a particularly virulent strain. 

I can at least do the online Def Driving and get the ticket dismissed even if it will be a bore!

Here's a close up of the leopard. It is hard to get the colors right taking pics indoors under very yellow lighting. I can hardly wait for summer (did I really just say that living in Texas?) so I can carry it!


----------



## Raven3766

bunnycat said:


> Thank you! Even after almost 2 weeks I'm still hacking. I unfortunately also gave it to my hubby, and then he gave it to at least 2 other people before becoming bedridden. Suffice it to say this is a particularly virulent strain.
> 
> I can at least do the online Def Driving and get the ticket dismissed even if it will be a bore!
> 
> Here's a close up of the leopard. It is hard to get the colors right taking pics indoors under very yellow lighting. I can hardly wait for summer (did I really just say that living in Texas?) so I can carry it!
> 
> View attachment 2439760


 
I love your bag and no, I cannot believe you said that about Texas.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> I must say I had a very lucky thrifting year and it was hard to chose just 5 best finds, but here they are.
> Best 5 thrift finds of the year 2013:
> 1- Hermes Grand Apparat scarf $5 (this must be my most favorite find of all time)
> 2- Ferragamo Varina patent flats like new $12
> 3- Etro wool silk scarf with tags $3
> 4- Alejandro Ingelmo Oscar riding boot brand new $45
> 5- Longchamp planetes tote like new $4
> 
> Also among best finds are the Marc Jacobs Italy bag $15, Ferragamo vara belt $6, Gucci belt $4, Ferragamo small bag $5, Gucci (not vintage) canvas bag $8, Miu Miu canvas bag $8, Must De Cartier scarf $4 and many many more...
> 
> Here is to another amazing thrift year!
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!!


 I'm lovin' your finds! Those are the most beautiful boots.


----------



## LisaK026

joodlz said:


> all i can say is wow to a bunch of posts on the last pages of the previous thread!!! (i wasn't sure how comments would flow, so i saved a short list for here)
> 
> deborah105 - show us your tchochkes (sp?)...many (most) of us love stuff like that...i sure do!
> Lisak026 - stunning tiffany christmas ornaments...i'm a sucker for anything sterling!
> Raven - ooohhh...the bags and gorgeous turquoise/coral bracelet!
> Magdalinka - beautiful bags...i don't think i've seen either label irl here
> ladyash - i'm with laz...find some vintage fox and get warm!
> 
> Sorry if i left anyone out...everyone shops so good and finds fabulous stuff.
> 
> Still tryin' to figure out my top 5...tooooo much good stuff this year.
> 
> In response to those who wanted to see a "family portrait" of my coach collection...i decided (based on the effort...and lack of space...it would take to stage such a production) to make a happy holiday graphic instead. In no particular order other than file names, the ones with round outlines are pre-1994 bags, when coach (leatherware) used unique-to-each-bag registration numbers, rather than modern style numbers...or simply a coach lozenge (or imprint) like the one at the very top (same as in my sig). It's my oldest and hg bag...mid to late 70's. I started collecting in 2002 and have paid as little as $1 up to $50 (it's a big briefcase)...and 2 were gifts from my sister who shops garage sales for under $.25 each.
> 
> Happy holidays & merry christmas to all...i hope everyone's celebrations are wonderful!


Amazing!


----------



## heartoflove

magdalinka said:


> I must say I had a very lucky thrifting year and it was hard to chose just 5 best finds, but here they are.
> Best 5 thrift finds of the year 2013:
> 1- Hermes Grand Apparat scarf $5 (this must be my most favorite find of all time)
> 2- Ferragamo Varina patent flats like new $12
> 3- Etro wool silk scarf with tags $3
> 4- Alejandro Ingelmo Oscar riding boot brand new $45
> 5- Longchamp planetes tote like new $4
> 
> Also among best finds are the Marc Jacobs Italy bag $15, Ferragamo vara belt $6, Gucci belt $4, Ferragamo small bag $5, Gucci (not vintage) canvas bag $8, Miu Miu canvas bag $8, Must De Cartier scarf $4 and many many more...
> 
> Here is to another amazing thrift year!
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!!




Tough choices you had to make! But l love those Ferragamo shoes. Emphasis on love!!


----------



## Tomsmom

bunnycat said:


> Wow! Love all the fun Coach finds! And love the Longchamp as well!
> 
> I did actually run in to a bit of good luck/bad luck the other week. I was going to a Goodwill in the "nicer" area of town, got pulled over for turning right where there was supposedly a sign that said no right turn, then caught the flu and was in bed all of last week. So, that's way too much excitement for me. I missed reading this thread but this flu going around was apparently a really bad one. Y'all find way better stuff anyway!
> 
> What I found, while I womanfully (stubbornly) carried on to the Goodwill goal in question the other week, was a fun Ferragamo tote bag ($9). After passing up some pretty awful looking MK bags that were pinned to the wall (not one of his better pieces of production, let's just say) I shuffled to the back of the store (in my post citation misery) and saw a cute bag with leopards on it ("YAY cats!", I thought). I immediately picked it up and then saw it said Ferragamo on it, and you know when you have picked something up that feels to nice to be fake, right? That's how this felt. I also found a couple of fun cosmetic bags. One by Kate Spade and one Juicy, in addition to a leather skirt (not fancy designer, but it was $8 and in my size, so I had to get it) and an eelskin bag. I have no idea why I got that one, but I did.
> 
> View attachment 2439753
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the tote:
> 
> View attachment 2439756



Love that Ferragamo tote! I was working retail when the matching scarf was available.  The scarf was stunning so the tote must be just gorgeous!!


----------



## wildfury

JOODLZ said:


> All I can say is WOW to a bunch of posts on the last pages of the previous thread!!! (I wasn't sure how comments would flow, so I saved a short list for here)
> 
> Deborah105 - show us your tchochkes (sp?)...many (most) of us love stuff like that...I sure do!
> LisaK026 - stunning Tiffany Christmas ornaments...I'm a sucker for anything sterling!
> Raven - OOOHHH...the bags and gorgeous turquoise/coral bracelet!
> Magdalinka - beautiful bags...I don't think I've seen either label IRL here
> Ladyash - I'm with Laz...find some vintage fox and get warm!
> 
> Sorry if I left anyone out...EVERYONE shops so good and finds fabulous stuff.
> 
> Still tryin' to figure out my top 5...tooooo much good stuff this year.
> 
> In response to those who wanted to see a "family portrait" of my Coach collection...I decided (based on the effort...and lack of space...it would take to stage such a production) to make a Happy Holiday graphic instead. In no particular order other than file names, the ones with round outlines are pre-1994 bags, when Coach (Leatherware) used unique-to-each-bag registration numbers, rather than modern style numbers...or simply a Coach lozenge (or imprint) like the one at the very top (same as in my sig). It's my oldest and HG bag...mid to late 70's. I started collecting in 2002 and have paid as little as $1 up to $50 (it's a BIG briefcase)...and 2 were gifts from my sister who shops garage sales for under $.25 each.
> 
> Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to all...I hope everyone's celebrations are wonderful!



Haha, I appreciate that graphic!  Love what you did with that...and of course your collection is amazing.  And 3 more already..of course...couldn't expect anything less when it comes to you .



magdalinka said:


> I must say I had a very lucky thrifting year  and it was hard to chose just 5 best finds, but here they are.
> Best 5 thrift finds of the year 2013:
> 1- Hermes Grand Apparat scarf $5 (this must be my most favorite find of all time)
> 2- Ferragamo Varina patent flats like new $12
> 3- Etro wool silk scarf with tags $3
> 4- Alejandro Ingelmo Oscar riding boot brand new $45
> 5- Longchamp planetes tote like new $4
> 
> Also among best finds are the Marc Jacobs Italy bag $15, Ferragamo vara  belt $6, Gucci belt $4, Ferragamo small bag $5, Gucci (not vintage)  canvas bag $8, Miu Miu canvas bag $8, Must De Cartier scarf $4 and many  many more...
> 
> Here is to another amazing thrift year!
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!!



I remember some of those, especially the boots!  Such great finds.  I hope I'll find my first Hermes anything this year .



bunnycat said:


> Wow! Love all the fun Coach finds! And love the Longchamp as well!
> 
> I did actually run in to a bit of good luck/bad luck the other week. I  was going to a Goodwill in the "nicer" area of town, got pulled over for  turning right where there was supposedly a sign that said no right  turn, then caught the flu and was in bed all of last week. So, that's  way too much excitement for me. I missed reading this thread but this  flu going around was apparently a really bad one. Y'all find way better  stuff anyway!
> 
> What I found, while I womanfully (stubbornly) carried on to the Goodwill  goal in question the other week, was a fun Ferragamo tote bag ($9).  After passing up some pretty awful looking MK bags that were pinned to  the wall (not one of his better pieces of production, let's just say) I  shuffled to the back of the store (in my post citation misery) and saw a  cute bag with leopards on it ("YAY cats!", I thought). I immediately  picked it up and then saw it said Ferragamo on it, and you know when you  have picked something up that feels to nice to be fake, right? That's  how this felt. I also found a couple of fun cosmetic bags. One by Kate  Spade and one Juicy, in addition to a leather skirt (not fancy designer,  but it was $8 and in my size, so I had to get it) and an eelskin bag. I  have no idea why I got that one, but I did.
> 
> View attachment 2439753
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the tote:
> 
> View attachment 2439756



I like the eelskin bag!  Looks like it's in great condition, I would have picked it up too!


----------



## wildfury

My top 5 for this year!

1.  Dean & Evan asymmetrical wool jacket:  $10



​ 

I'm sure nobody's heard of this brand, these are designers who live in my area.  But this is seriously the highest quality garment I've ever seen!  Took my breath away the first time I saw it..

2.  Armani coat:  $6.50



​ 
This is the first high end garment I've found that actually feels worth it's price...the fit and structure are amazing!  It makes me feel like a million bucks .  This one and the above are definitely the finest garments I own.

3.  Wool Celine jacket:  $18



​ 
Basics I can practically wear forever.  Yay!

4.  Leather Gucci pants:  $10



​ 
My only Gucci anything .  Leather is amazing quality of course. 

5.  Mackage - Brown trench coat with lambskin leather accents:  $14 



​ 
So yeah, mostly coats!  I'm hoping for a lot of nice purses next year .


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Love the tree and wow to the new finds!  Where do you keep them all?  I love the collection



Thanks...yeah storage is becoming an issue...closet cleaning (ugh) needed badly!



kcf68 said:


> The Coach Queen strikes again!



Thanks...and I did it again yesterday!



Deborah105 said:


> So creative! I love the Coach Tree!
> 
> You make me want to get out my Willis bag (2001 I think??) and use it. That 1995 Kit bag looks like it needs me!



Thanks...I love this black willis but it's heavy...the kit bag isn't...they're often on ebay mis-called Camera bags!



Tuuli35 said:


> Wow! Coach tree! You are really Coach queen!
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!



Thanks!



magdalinka said:


> YAY NEW THREAD!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your positive comments about my finds
> 
> 
> 
> That is an awesome Christmas tree!! Love your newest additions



Thanks!



magdalinka said:


> I must say I had a very lucky thrifting year and it was hard to chose just 5 best finds, but here they are.
> Best 5 thrift finds of the year 2013:
> 1- Hermes Grand Apparat scarf $5 (this must be my most favorite find of all time)
> 2- Ferragamo Varina patent flats like new $12
> 3- Etro wool silk scarf with tags $3
> 4- Alejandro Ingelmo Oscar riding boot brand new $45
> 5- Longchamp planetes tote like new $4
> 
> Also among best finds are the Marc Jacobs Italy bag $15, Ferragamo vara belt $6, Gucci belt $4, Ferragamo small bag $5, Gucci (not vintage) canvas bag $8, Miu Miu canvas bag $8, Must De Cartier scarf $4 and many many more...
> 
> Here is to another amazing thrift year!
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!!



I'm still looking for my H...I know there's one out there for me.
LOVE your best finds..and "here here" to another great thrifting year!

Merry Christmas Eve and Happy Holidays to ALL!


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> Great haul.  Hurricane Coach is still raining!



Thanks...and it's still raining 



bunnycat said:


> Wow! Love all the fun Coach finds! And love the Longchamp as well!
> 
> I did actually run in to a bit of good luck/bad luck the other week. I was going to a Goodwill in the "nicer" area of town, got pulled over for turning right where there was supposedly a sign that said no right turn, then caught the flu and was in bed all of last week. So, that's way too much excitement for me. I missed reading this thread but this flu going around was apparently a really bad one. Y'all find way better stuff anyway!
> 
> What I found, while I womanfully (stubbornly) carried on to the Goodwill goal in question the other week, was a fun Ferragamo tote bag ($9). After passing up some pretty awful looking MK bags that were pinned to the wall (not one of his better pieces of production, let's just say) I shuffled to the back of the store (in my post citation misery) and saw a cute bag with leopards on it ("YAY cats!", I thought). I immediately picked it up and then saw it said Ferragamo on it, and you know when you have picked something up that feels to nice to be fake, right? That's how this felt. I also found a couple of fun cosmetic bags. One by Kate Spade and one Juicy, in addition to a leather skirt (not fancy designer, but it was $8 and in my size, so I had to get it) and an eelskin bag. I have no idea why I got that one, but I did.
> 
> View attachment 2439753
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the tote:
> 
> View attachment 2439756



Thanks for the kind words...hope you're recovering...a ticket and the flu...Ferragamo must have helped just a little...beautiful tote and other goodies. 



authenticplease said:


> I love your Coach tree.....they have their individual cameo appearances!!
> 
> It must have taken you forever to organize your tree



Thanks...the only tricky bit was figuring out what size to make the blocks so there were enough...nice problem to have, right?



authenticplease said:


> I would be so excited to thrift my way home!!  Sending you lots of thrifting luck!
> 
> What a Fab5......all gorgeous and classic must haves that really take an outfit to the top



Thanks for the thrifting luck...I'm really looking forward to it!



LisaK026 said:


> Amazing!



Thanks!



wildfury said:


> Haha, I appreciate that graphic!  Love what you did with that...and of course your collection is amazing.  And 3 more already..of course...couldn't expect anything less when it comes to you .



Aawww...thanks! Making the tree was fun...I was frankly amazed that it worked out symmetrically. My next project is to calculate retail and show my hubby what he saved LOLOL!

Again...wishing EVERYONE a warm, safe and Happy Holiday!


----------



## irishgrl

I am continually amazed and inspired by all of your finds.  I LOVE this thread!!  My New Year's resolution is to share some of my finds instead of just lurking here.  I took a few days off from work over the next two weeks and hope my thrifts have goodies waiting for me.  If they do I WILL share.

Thanks for the great read all through 2013 and 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS ~   HAPPY, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU!!!


----------



## Deborah105

irishgrl said:


> I am continually amazed and inspired by all of your finds.  I LOVE this thread!!  My New Year's resolution is to share some of my finds instead of just lurking here.  I took a few days off from work over the next two weeks and hope my thrifts have goodies waiting for me.  If they do I WILL share.
> 
> Thanks for the great read all through 2013 and
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS ~   HAPPY, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU!!!



Me too! I just haven't had time, but plan on making it regular like the Sunday morning thrifts mentioned here. 

I'm going to be watching my new grandson a few times a week soon (my lovely boss, husband, is letting me work from home) and I'll bring him! He's only eight weeks so there'll be no sadness from him. Yet anyway! I'm thinking Thrifty Fridays for me.

Oh wait! I need to poke around and see when Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc have discount days yes?


----------



## Tuuli35

Deborah105 said:


> Me too! I just haven't had time, but plan on making it regular like the Sunday morning thrifts mentioned here.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be watching my new grandson a few times a week soon (my lovely boss, husband, is letting me work from home) and I'll bring him! He's only eight weeks so there'll be no sadness from him. Yet anyway! I'm thinking Thrifty Fridays for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait! I need to poke around and see when Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc have discount days yes?



Local Salvation Army has every week certain color tags 50% off and the same color is 5 for 5 on Friday and Saturday. Our SA is closed on Sunday. It is worth to pay attention when they have bigger sale days, like Black Friday sale, as the sales are better and they put their best stuff out.


----------



## Raven3766

Did anyone see the 20/20 news show on, "Super Fakes" handbags? It was so disheartening. They've taken fake bags to another level.


----------



## Tuuli35

Raven3766 said:


> Did anyone see the 20/20 news show on, "Super Fakes" handbags? It was so disheartening. They've taken fake bags to another level.


I did. It is scary.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> Did anyone see the 20/20 news show on, "Super Fakes" handbags? It was so disheartening. They've taken fake bags to another level.



Just watched it, so awful. I can't believe it. Living in NYC, canal street is a hotbed for bad fakes but now they have "super fakes" ay ya ay


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Did anyone see the 20/20 news show on, "Super Fakes" handbags? It was so disheartening. They've taken fake bags to another level.


I did. The LV  they used as an example, was not a very good fake. I wanted to see the Chanel closer up. Just more of TV's exaggeration.


----------



## Raven3766

I want to share my finds. It's a vintage Ferragamo for $5 and Dioressence for $20.http://


http://


----------



## LuxeDeb

Merry early Christmas to everyone!!!!

I am in NY right now. May not have a chance to post pics until I get home. I found the most gorgeous Fendi high heels today at Beacons Closet for $85. A little pricey but when you see them you probably would have scooped them up also. I found a stunning Versace tie for hubby yesterday at Salvos for $2.99. And a Karl Lagerfeld goose down jacket for $49 and a classic sexy black Versace dress with Medusa medallions on the straps for $24 at Buffalo Exchange. 

And what I am really exited about is there is no tax on clothes and shoes under $100 here!!!! It's a fairly recent law. I don't know how I didn't hear about it last year when I was here! (((So every time I shop I feel like I'm saving an extra 8.5%)))


----------



## bunnycat

Thank y'all for the kind words! 

I had to come check in here. Gucci pants for $10 and a Celine coat? 

Yowza!

Happy holidays and happy post holiday thrifting!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Did anyone see the 20/20 news show on, "Super Fakes" handbags? It was so disheartening. They've taken fake bags to another level.




I saw that the other night, mind boggling.


----------



## chowlover2

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## authenticplease

:santawave:Merry Christmas everyone!:rockettes:


----------



## JOODLZ

Deborah105 said:


> Me too! I just haven't had time, but plan on making it regular like the Sunday morning thrifts mentioned here.
> 
> I'm going to be watching my new grandson a few times a week soon (my lovely boss, husband, is letting me work from home) and I'll bring him! He's only eight weeks so there'll be no sadness from him. Yet anyway! I'm thinking Thrifty Fridays for me.
> 
> Oh wait! I need to poke around and see when Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc have discount days yes?



Goodwill in my area has a website were you can download and print coupons, or if you have a smart phone, you can just show the coupon to the cashier on your phone. Coupons change weekly, I think, and we can use one per day...such a deal! Our Salvation Army offers from 20% to 50% off daily...sometimes, but not always, they have signs by the street, so it's a good idea to stop in. Good excuse to go in, right?


----------



## JOODLZ

Speaking of 50% off at Salvation Army...dropped in on Monday and found a 2003 bone satin (yet un-named) Coach bag...unusual for Salvos. $4.99 - 50% = $2.50 YAY!
Then at Goodwill I blew ALL the savings from the bag at Salvos. But I couldn't pass this Soho tote up. $49.99 was pretty steep, so I added an Isabella Adams bag I'll likely sell (wish it was real ostrich, but at least it's leather). That put the total over $60, so I got to use a $15 off coupon. Not too bad.


----------



## LisaK026

MERRY CHRISTMAS :xtree:


----------



## kcf68

Merry Christmas Thrifting Queens!  :rockettes::xtree::santawave:


----------



## Raven3766

*Merry Christmas PFF's..... :santawave:*


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas my thrift family!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Merry christmas to the most wonderful ladies I know!! snowballs::xtree:


----------



## Tuuli35

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ladyash

Merry Christmas everyone  well I made it home but because of the ice storm we have no internet and didn't have power when I got home. We have power now but still no internet and I dont pay for data on my phone. I'm at my aunts for christmas and I have WiFi here so I got to check messages finally! Hoping to try thrifting here before I go back to the city on Sunday!


----------



## Pao9

Merry Christmas my virtual friends!!! I hope you all had a wonderful holiday! I had to cool for my parents for the first time! Lol!! I have to take some time to think about my top 5 cause the more I think about it the more I  realize I found! I haven't thrifted lately but I have visited my Bloomingdales outlet and spent over $500 because they had 75% off clearance on high end labels, so I got a bunch of Burberry Rick ownes Yizal A. And some more! I got some coupons to use also which got me $200 off! Lol ill show the math later! And pics!






JOODLZ said:


> All I can say is WOW to a bunch of posts on the last pages of the previous thread!!! (I wasn't sure how comments would flow, so I saved a short list for here)
> 
> Deborah105 - show us your tchochkes (sp?)...many (most) of us love stuff like that...I sure do!
> LisaK026 - stunning Tiffany Christmas ornaments...I'm a sucker for anything sterling!
> Raven - OOOHHH...the bags and gorgeous turquoise/coral bracelet!
> Magdalinka - beautiful bags...I don't think I've seen either label IRL here
> Ladyash - I'm with Laz...find some vintage fox and get warm!
> 
> Sorry if I left anyone out...EVERYONE shops so good and finds fabulous stuff.
> 
> Still tryin' to figure out my top 5...tooooo much good stuff this year.
> 
> In response to those who wanted to see a "family portrait" of my Coach collection...I decided (based on the effort...and lack of space...it would take to stage such a production) to make a Happy Holiday graphic instead. In no particular order other than file names, the ones with round outlines are pre-1994 bags, when Coach (Leatherware) used unique-to-each-bag registration numbers, rather than modern style numbers...or simply a Coach lozenge (or imprint) like the one at the very top (same as in my sig). It's my oldest and HG bag...mid to late 70's. I started collecting in 2002 and have paid as little as $1 up to $50 (it's a BIG briefcase)...and 2 were gifts from my sister who shops garage sales for under $.25 each.
> 
> Happy Holidays & Merry Christmas to all...I hope everyone's celebrations are wonderful!



Oh my god you really have all those bags? I bet you need an entire room just for them! You could probably wear one each day of the year! Wow!!!!! You can actually call yourself a true collector!! I would send that to coach they would be happy to see that pic!




bunnycat said:


> Wow! Love all the fun Coach finds! And love the Longchamp as well!
> 
> I did actually run in to a bit of good luck/bad luck the other week. I was going to a Goodwill in the "nicer" area of town, got pulled over for turning right where there was supposedly a sign that said no right turn, then caught the flu and was in bed all of last week. So, that's way too much excitement for me. I missed reading this thread but this flu going around was apparently a really bad one. Y'all find way better stuff anyway!
> 
> What I found, while I womanfully (stubbornly) carried on to the Goodwill goal in question the other week, was a fun Ferragamo tote bag ($9). After passing up some pretty awful looking MK bags that were pinned to the wall (not one of his better pieces of production, let's just say) I shuffled to the back of the store (in my post citation misery) and saw a cute bag with leopards on it ("YAY cats!", I thought). I immediately picked it up and then saw it said Ferragamo on it, and you know when you have picked something up that feels to nice to be fake, right? That's how this felt. I also found a couple of fun cosmetic bags. One by Kate Spade and one Juicy, in addition to a leather skirt (not fancy designer, but it was $8 and in my size, so I had to get it) and an eelskin bag. I have no idea why I got that one, but I did.
> 
> View attachment 2439753
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the tote:
> 
> View attachment 2439756



Love that tote! I did see it in store once!



magdalinka said:


> I must say I had a very lucky thrifting year and it was hard to chose just 5 best finds, but here they are.
> Best 5 thrift finds of the year 2013:
> 1- Hermes Grand Apparat scarf $5 (this must be my most favorite find of all time)
> 2- Ferragamo Varina patent flats like new $12
> 3- Etro wool silk scarf with tags $3
> 4- Alejandro Ingelmo Oscar riding boot brand new $45
> 5- Longchamp planetes tote like new $4
> 
> Also among best finds are the Marc Jacobs Italy bag $15, Ferragamo vara belt $6, Gucci belt $4, Ferragamo small bag $5, Gucci (not vintage) canvas bag $8, Miu Miu canvas bag $8, Must De Cartier scarf $4 and many many more...
> 
> Here is to another amazing thrift year!
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!!



Love all your finds, like really love them! Can't find a favorite, actually the boots are amazing an so are the ferragamos


wildfury said:


> My top 5 for this year!
> 
> 1.  Dean & Evan asymmetrical wool jacket:  $10
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> I'm sure nobody's heard of this brand, these are designers who live in my area.  But this is seriously the highest quality garment I've ever seen!  Took my breath away the first time I saw it..
> 
> 2.  Armani coat:  $6.50
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> This is the first high end garment I've found that actually feels worth it's price...the fit and structure are amazing!  It makes me feel like a million bucks .  This one and the above are definitely the finest garments I own.
> 
> 3.  Wool Celine jacket:  $18
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Basics I can practically wear forever.  Yay!
> 
> 4.  Leather Gucci pants:  $10
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> My only Gucci anything .  Leather is amazing quality of course.
> 
> 5.  Mackage - Brown trench coat with lambskin leather accents:  $14
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> So yeah, mostly coats!  I'm hoping for a lot of nice purses next year .


Ahhh I love your finds too! Remember drooling with all of them when you found them! The bet coats!!!!



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...and it's still raining
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words...hope you're recovering...a ticket and the flu...Ferragamo must have helped just a little...beautiful tote and other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...the only tricky bit was figuring out what size to make the blocks so there were enough...nice problem to have, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thrifting luck...I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Aawww...thanks! Making the tree was fun...I was frankly amazed that it worked out symmetrically. My next project is to calculate retail and show my hubby what he saved LOLOL!
> 
> Again...wishing EVERYONE a warm, safe and Happy Holiday!


Even if I found a way of showing my husband here much I would be saving he would find a way to show me how much I've spent! Lol!!!!


----------



## bunnycat

JOODLZ said:


> Speaking of 50% off at Salvation Army...dropped in on Monday and found a 2003 bone satin (yet un-named) Coach bag...unusual for Salvos. $4.99 - 50% = $2.50 YAY!
> Then at Goodwill I blew ALL the savings from the bag at Salvos. But I couldn't pass this Soho tote up. $49.99 was pretty steep, so I added an Isabella Adams bag I'll likely sell (wish it was real ostrich, but at least it's leather). That put the total over $60, so I got to use a $15 off coupon. Not too bad.



I'm a sucker for ostrich texture! (The leather skirt i found at GW the other week was ostrich textured too).

Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday filled with many purses! And a bountiful thrifting New Year to all!!!


----------



## wildfury

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...and it's still raining
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words...hope you're recovering...a ticket and the flu...Ferragamo must have helped just a little...beautiful tote and other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...the only tricky bit was figuring out what size to make the blocks so there were enough...nice problem to have, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thrifting luck...I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Aawww...thanks! Making the tree was fun...I was frankly amazed that it worked out symmetrically. My next project is to calculate retail and show my hubby what he saved LOLOL!
> 
> Again...wishing EVERYONE a warm, safe and Happy Holiday!




Do you happen to have a larger version of that picture ?  I'm starting to get super jealous, I just saw your recent two!  I've only found two in a decade...I want enough to make my own graphic too .



Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my finds. It's a vintage Ferragamo for $5 and Dioressence for $20.http://
> http://



Great finds!  Love vintage stuff.



LisaK026 said:


> I did. The LV  they used as an example, was not  a very good fake. I wanted to see the Chanel closer up. Just more of  TV's exaggeration.



I agree, it wasn't really what I was expecting from the intro.  I don't think a real expert would be fooled by any of those fakes, so it's not really anything new.  



bunnycat said:


> Thank y'all for the kind words!
> 
> I had to come check in here. Gucci pants for $10 and a Celine coat?
> 
> Yowza!
> 
> Happy holidays and happy post holiday thrifting!



Thanks !



Pao9 said:


> Merry Christmas my virtual friends!!! I hope you  all had a wonderful holiday! I had to cool for my parents for the first  time! Lol!! I have to take some time to think about my top 5 cause the  more I think about it the more I  realize I found! I haven't thrifted  lately but I have visited my Bloomingdales outlet and spent over $500  because they had 75% off clearance on high end labels, so I got a bunch  of Burberry Rick ownes Yizal A. And some more! I got some coupons to use  also which got me $200 off! Lol ill show the math later! And pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god you really have all those bags? I bet you need an entire room  just for them! You could probably wear one each day of the year!  Wow!!!!! You can actually call yourself a true collector!! I would send  that to coach they would be happy to see that pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tote! I did see it in store once!
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your finds, like really love them! Can't find a favorite, actually the boots are amazing an so are the ferragamos
> 
> Ahhh I love your finds too! Remember drooling with all of them when you found them! The bet coats!!!!
> 
> 
> Even if I found a way of showing my husband here much I would be saving  he would find a way to show me how much I've spent! Lol!!!!



Thanks!  Yeah, most of what you find in ONE day could be somebody's top 5 elsewhere.  I'm sure it's going to be hard .

Merry Christmas everyone!  Looking forward to the boxing day sales !


----------



## ahnyah

I search some things if someone knows where i can buy them please write me back lol
- Stella McCartney Tess perspex flatforms (36-39)
- Jeffrey Campbell Tardy in lavender suede (36-39)
- Alexander Wang Petra (36-39)


----------



## Raven3766

It's truly hard to think of my top 5, but I'm thinking! I'm thinking! But in the meantime, I'm catching some of thrifts this morning....I'm so excited!


----------



## Deborah105

Merry day after Christmas my thrifty friends! I love reading about your top five! I want to see more!


----------



## llaga22

Any suggestions for thrift shopping here at Portage Michigan? Thanks!


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> It's truly hard to think of my top 5, but I'm thinking! I'm thinking! But in the meantime, I'm catching some of thrifts this morning....I'm so excited!


 
Me too me too!

Trying to warm up!  Thinking I will go try Goodwill.  I'm sure they have a sale ... maybe.  I think they open at 8am so I will go stand with my face pressed on their door and knock incessantly. 

I wish you all a happy boxing day ...hope you chicabooms had a great Christmas. 

 First massive dinner I have ever cooked that I didn't have one single freak out moment over. I usually freak when the Gravy moments start.  Everything has to sorts come together at that moment and it is usually when the civilians crowd into the kitchen like it is a cooking show and Jamie Oliver is in there naked,  but no. No one freaked.

 Best mashed potatoes in the History of the Mashed Potatoes!


And LOL at WildFury saying she's only found two Coaches ... in a decade.  The reason I am qualified to laugh is that Iwas all "ME TOO!"  haha awww Coach Sadness!  Maybe today will be our lucky day!


----------



## lazlo8

llaga22 said:


> Any suggestions for thrift shopping here at Portage Michigan? Thanks!


 
Use yelp.com and enter thrift store and your zip code!  Yelp has always helped my thrifting ...


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> Me too me too!
> 
> Trying to warm up!  Thinking I will go try Goodwill.  I'm sure they have a sale ... maybe.  I think they open at 8am so I will go stand with my face pressed on their door and knock incessantly.
> 
> I wish you all a happy boxing day ...hope you chicabooms had a great Christmas.
> 
> First massive dinner I have ever cooked that I didn't have one single freak out moment over. I usually freak when the Gravy moments start.  Everything has to sorts come together at that moment and it is usually when the civilians crowd into the kitchen like it is a cooking show and Jamie Oliver is in there naked,  but no. No one freaked.
> 
> Best mashed potatoes in the History of the Mashed Potatoes!
> 
> 
> And LOL at WildFury saying she's only found two Coaches ... in a decade.  The reason I am qualified to laugh is that Iwas all "ME TOO!"  haha awww Coach Sadness!  Maybe today will be our lucky day!




Hopefully you guys can find some awesome items.  Going to a local thrift store in a bit.


----------



## lazlo8

A few $1 finds from Sunday Morning thrift ....   last week ......






Nanette Lepore Dress BNWT ....





Amazingggggg dress ... large unfinished box pleats.  Love the color.  I bought this for $1 and wore it for Christmas Day ... very pretty!









Glorious vintage dress ... handmade ... lovely ... It has a high front like a proper 50's dress and a v-back. This is probably 70's does 50's.  Lovely darts ... I have to clean it up ... another vintage dress that ended up in a washer!  Needs a steam too!





J. Manes Co vintage cotton






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]
 


Sweetest Peacock Dress ...








[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I love peacock prints ... this has no tags anywhere but was obviously made in India ...  pretty![/FONT]


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.


Happy Birthday Krissie! Hope you find some great buys tomorrow!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Happy Birthday! Good luck at the Rack 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.


----------



## bunnycat

Tomsmom said:


> Love that Ferragamo tote! I was working retail when the matching scarf was available.  The scarf was stunning so the tote must be just gorgeous!!



I meant to ask but forgot. Can you (or anyone) familiar with that Ferragamo print tell me roughly what year it was? Or maybe the people in the Ferragamo sf will know. I've only located a couple of examples of it online but not the year/s of production. Thank you!


----------



## lazlo8

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.


 
Hey!  Happy Birthday!  I don't think I know anyone who has a birthday today! Nice!  Hope you find great stuff!


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.


 

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## elvisgurly

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.



Happy birthday; hopefully, you can find some great stuff at The Rack.

6PM is having a sale online.  I bought some AG & Joe jeans.


----------



## elvisgurly

Went thrifting today since it was half off & found a pair of AG jeans & Gap 1969 jeans for $3.00.  The AG jeans are still too tight, but I got them to hopefully fit into.

It's crazy how various pants fit.  I bought a Banana Republic pair of brown pants in an eight that fit & in other pants I'm anywhere from an 10-14.


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I went to Goodwill this morning with my $10 coupon and as usual ... Goodwill sucked[/FONT]

However I did buy this dress ... it was $7.99 ... it has five layers in the skirt.  Including a huge built in skirt with plenty of tulle.

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

The beading .... the silk pleats!  The color!

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is packed with handmade details and it has boning thru the bodice[/FONT]





Stunning ... I need to fix two spots in the bodice where beads have come loose and there's some stains in the skirt which I know I can remove...





Just far too amazing for me to leave ... esp at $7.99 ...  (and they annoyed me about my coupon at the checkout too ... cause Goodwill sucks here)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

The back of the bodice



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

Vintage Hat this is a 60s hat ... look at these outrageous colors!

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/Bl...BadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_1114.jpg.html

$4.50 ....







Two perfumes from L'Occitane and a Guerlain micro mini ... and a massive Fame by Corday from ages ago ...  These 4 'fumes cost me $8 total and were at the second thrift I went to today ....


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Thank you all so much!! You gals are the best! It will be my first rack experience so I'm excited. Hopefully ill make it tomorrow, if not then Saturday 

Ugh why won't multi quote work for me!!!


----------



## elvisgurly

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you all so much!! You gals are the best! It will be my first rack experience so I'm excited. Hopefully ill make it tomorrow, if not then Saturday
> 
> Ugh why won't multi quote work for me!!!




You'll love it.  I went to one when I visited my sister in Hawaii.  I remember the shoes were a complete disaster with everything jumbled together.


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I went to Goodwill this morning with my $10 coupon and as usual ... Goodwill sucked[/FONT]
> 
> However I did buy this dress ... it was $7.99 ... it has five layers in the skirt.  Including a huge built in skirt with plenty of tulle.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> The beading .... the silk pleats!  The color!
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is packed with handmade details and it has boning thru the bodice[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning ... I need to fix two spots in the bodice where beads have come loose and there's some stains in the skirt which I know I can remove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just far too amazing for me to leave ... esp at $7.99 ...  (and they annoyed me about my coupon at the checkout too ... cause Goodwill sucks here)
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> The back of the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Vintage Hat this is a 60s hat ... look at these outrageous colors!
> 
> 
> 
> $4.50 ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two perfumes from L'Occitane and a Guerlain micro mini ... and a massive Fame by Corday from ages ago ...  These 4 'fumes cost me $8 total and were at the second thrift I went to today ....


 
Love the Nanette Lepore from the first post and this dress here is stunning!  Where will you wear it?  

So envious of all your perfume finds, I've yet to find one, lol!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Happy Birthday Krissie! Hope you find some great buys tomorrow!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Happy Birthday! Good luck at the Rack





lazlo8 said:


> Hey!  Happy Birthday!  I don't think I know anyone who has a birthday today! Nice!  Hope you find great stuff!





Tomsmom said:


> Happy Birthday!!





elvisgurly said:


> Happy birthday; hopefully, you can find some great stuff at The Rack.
> 
> 6PM is having a sale online.  I bought some AG & Joe jeans.[/QUOTE
> Thank you ladies!! I got the multi quote to work woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> elvisgurly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll love it.  I went to one when I visited my sister in Hawaii.  I remember the shoes were a complete disaster with everything jumbled together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited. I hope I find some steals. There is an off 5th and Bloomingdales outlet there too...
Click to expand...


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I went to Goodwill this morning with my $10 coupon and as usual ... Goodwill sucked[/FONT]
> 
> However I did buy this dress ... it was $7.99 ... it has five layers in the skirt.  Including a huge built in skirt with plenty of tulle.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> The beading .... the silk pleats!  The color!
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is packed with handmade details and it has boning thru the bodice[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning ... I need to fix two spots in the bodice where beads have come loose and there's some stains in the skirt which I know I can remove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just far too amazing for me to leave ... esp at $7.99 ...  (and they annoyed me about my coupon at the checkout too ... cause Goodwill sucks here)
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> The back of the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Vintage Hat this is a 60s hat ... look at these outrageous colors!
> 
> 
> 
> $4.50 ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two perfumes from L'Occitane and a Guerlain micro mini ... and a massive Fame by Corday from ages ago ...  These 4 'fumes cost me $8 total and were at the second thrift I went to today ....


That's a fairy princess dress! Look at the detail on the bodice, I love it! And the tesl Nanette Lepore is gorg!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I went to Goodwill this morning with my $10 coupon and as usual ... Goodwill sucked[/FONT]
> 
> However I did buy this dress ... it was $7.99 ... it has five layers in the skirt. Including a huge built in skirt with plenty of tulle.
> 
> 
> The beading .... the silk pleats! The color!
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is packed with handmade details and it has boning thru the bodice[/FONT]
> 
> Stunning ... I need to fix two spots in the bodice where beads have come loose and there's some stains in the skirt which I know I can remove...
> 
> Just far too amazing for me to leave ... esp at $7.99 ... (and they annoyed me about my coupon at the checkout too ... cause Goodwill sucks here)
> The back of the bodice
> 
> 
> Vintage Hat this is a 60s hat ... look at these outrageous colors!
> 
> 
> $4.50 ....
> 
> 
> Two perfumes from L'Occitane and a Guerlain micro mini ... and a massive Fame by Corday from ages ago ... These 4 'fumes cost me $8 total and were at the second thrift I went to today ....
> 
> _Laz  I love love love your dresses, but the last one I could just scream! It's gorgeous!_


----------



## bunnycat

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I went to Goodwill this morning with my $10 coupon and as usual ... Goodwill sucked[/FONT]
> 
> However I did buy this dress ... it was $7.99 ... it has five layers in the skirt.  Including a huge built in skirt with plenty of tulle.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> The beading .... the silk pleats!  The color!
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is packed with handmade details and it has boning thru the bodice[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning ... I need to fix two spots in the bodice where beads have come loose and there's some stains in the skirt which I know I can remove...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just far too amazing for me to leave ... esp at $7.99 ...  (and they annoyed me about my coupon at the checkout too ... cause Goodwill sucks here)
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> The back of the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Vintage Hat this is a 60s hat ... look at these outrageous colors!
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/Bl...BadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_1114.jpg.html
> 
> $4.50 ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two perfumes from L'Occitane and a Guerlain micro mini ... and a massive Fame by Corday from ages ago ...  These 4 'fumes cost me $8 total and were at the second thrift I went to today ....



I remember Nahema! It was one of my favorites some time ago!!! Love that dress too!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

I'm not a perfume girl but of course this thread has peaked my interest. Saw a bottle of vintage looking Chanel no 5 and j'adore today. Not sure how much they are worth paying for. They will be 50% off if they make it to Sunday. I'm thinking of going back... What would you ladies pay? I think they were 20 bucks full price. Too steep for me lol


----------



## Raven3766

luvsagreatdeal said:


> I'm not a perfume girl but of course this thread has peaked my interest. Saw a bottle of vintage looking Chanel no 5 and j'adore today. Not sure how much they are worth paying for. They will be 50% off if they make it to Sunday. I'm thinking of going back... What would you ladies pay? I think they were 20 bucks full price. Too steep for me lol


 It depends on what you want. I've paid from $1 to $6, but recently I purchased a full boxed bottle of Dioressence for $20. So, it just depends. I have found new, Tom Ford, L'Occitaine for $5. I found vintage 1/2 bottle Givenchy for $2....so, it depends on what you want. Good luck, can't wait to see what you find.


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.





KrissieNO.5 said:


> elvisgurly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday; hopefully, you can find some great stuff at The Rack.
> 
> 6PM is having a sale online.  I bought some AG & Joe jeans.[/QUOTE
> Thank you ladies!! I got the multi quote to work woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited. I hope I find some steals. There is an off 5th and Bloomingdales outlet there too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeyyyyy Happy Bday Krissie!!!! I hope you found great stuff at the rack I find so many treasures there. Also Im not sure if you went to the bloomingdales outlet yet but there is an online coupon where you get $20 off $100. So its worth it!!!! Im sure they have lots of high end designers there!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetdreamer16

yay can't wait to see everyone's boxing day deals!!! Hope everyone had a great christmas!!!


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.




Happy Birthday Krissie! I hope all your thrifting dreams come true!


----------



## JOODLZ

Pao9 said:


> Oh my god you really have all those bags? I bet you need an entire room just for them! You could probably wear one each day of the year! Wow!!!!! You can actually call yourself a true collector!! I would send that to coach they would be happy to see that pic!
> 
> Even if I found a way of showing my husband here much I would be saving he would find a way to show me how much I've spent! Lol!!!!



Yeah, they're all here...tucked in to 2 closets, one armoire and in various stages of rehab in my sun room...time to recycle some other stuff to make room! And maybe that cost comparison idea isn't so good...like I said, at least I'm not hanging out at the FP stores 



bunnycat said:


> I'm a sucker for ostrich texture! (The leather skirt i found at GW the other week was ostrich textured too).
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful holiday filled with many purses! And a bountiful thrifting New Year to all!!!



Thanks...it's really beautiful embossed leather.



wildfury said:


> Do you happen to have a larger version of that picture ?  I'm starting to get super jealous, I just saw your recent two!  I've only found two in a decade...I want enough to make my own graphic too .



Keep shopping...you'll find them...The original graphic is 11 x 17...here's a link to dropbox: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4955120/  2013 COACH TREE 11x17.jpg



lazlo8 said:


> Me too me too!
> 
> Trying to warm up!  Thinking I will go try Goodwill.  I'm sure they have a sale ... maybe.  I think they open at 8am so I will go stand with my face pressed on their door and knock incessantly.
> 
> I wish you all a happy boxing day ...hope you chicabooms had a great Christmas.
> 
> First massive dinner I have ever cooked that I didn't have one single freak out moment over. I usually freak when the Gravy moments start.  Everything has to sorts come together at that moment and it is usually when the civilians crowd into the kitchen like it is a cooking show and Jamie Oliver is in there naked,  but no. No one freaked.
> 
> Best mashed potatoes in the History of the Mashed Potatoes!
> 
> And LOL at WildFury saying she's only found two Coaches ... in a decade.  The reason I am qualified to laugh is that Iwas all "ME TOO!"  haha awww Coach Sadness!  Maybe today will be our lucky day!



I'd say the lucky day would be the one with naked Jamie Oliver in the kitchen! I'll bet you had a wonderful dinner!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> A few $1 finds from Sunday Morning thrift ....   last week ......
> 
> Nanette Lepore Dress BNWT ....
> 
> Amazingggggg dress ... large unfinished box pleats.  Love the color.  I bought this for $1 and wore it for Christmas Day ... very pretty!
> 
> Glorious vintage dress ... handmade ... lovely ... It has a high front like a proper 50's dress and a v-back. This is probably 70's does 50's.  Lovely darts ... I have to clean it up ... another vintage dress that ended up in a washer!  Needs a steam too!
> 
> J. Manes Co vintage cotton
> 
> Sweetest Peacock Dress ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I love peacock prints ... this has no tags anywhere but was obviously made in India ...  pretty![/FONT]



Gorgeous dresses...love the colors and peacocks!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.



Lots of thrifting luck to you on your happy birthday!



lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I went to Goodwill this morning with my $10 coupon and as usual ... Goodwill sucked[/FONT]
> 
> However I did buy this dress ... it was $7.99 ... it has five layers in the skirt.  Including a huge built in skirt with plenty of tulle.
> 
> The beading .... the silk pleats!  The color!
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is packed with handmade details and it has boning thru the bodice[/FONT]
> 
> Stunning ... I need to fix two spots in the bodice where beads have come loose and there's some stains in the skirt which I know I can remove...
> 
> Just far too amazing for me to leave ... esp at $7.99 ...  (and they annoyed me about my coupon at the checkout too ... cause Goodwill sucks here)
> 
> The back of the bodice
> 
> Vintage Hat this is a 60s hat ... look at these outrageous colors!
> 
> $4.50 ....
> 
> Two perfumes from L'Occitane and a Guerlain micro mini ... and a massive Fame by Corday from ages ago ...  These 4 'fumes cost me $8 total and were at the second thrift I went to today ....



Another beautiful dress and other goodies...shop on sistah!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Sounds like you're crossing the bridge - I'll probably be at that mall today too! If you see a blonde girl in all black with a Rebecca Minkoff bag (not dressed yet but it's what I wear everyday LOL) come say hello 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> elvisgurly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday; hopefully, you can find some great stuff at The Rack.
> 
> 6PM is having a sale online.  I bought some AG & Joe jeans.[/QUOTE
> Thank you ladies!! I got the multi quote to work woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited. I hope I find some steals. There is an off 5th and Bloomingdales outlet there too...
Click to expand...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> KrissieNO.5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeyyyyy Happy Bday Krissie!!!! I hope you found great stuff at the rack I find so many treasures there. Also Im not sure if you went to the bloomingdales outlet yet but there is an online coupon where you get $20 off $100. So its worth it!!!! Im sure they have lots of high end designers there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Krissie! I hope all your thrifting dreams come true!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dresses...love the colors and peacocks!
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of thrifting luck to you on your happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful dress and other goodies...shop on sistah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoppinggalnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're crossing the bridge - I'll probably be at that mall today too! If you see a blonde girl in all black with a Rebecca Minkoff bag (not dressed yet but it's what I wear everyday LOL) come say hello
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!! I need to grab that coupon, Pao. Thanks for letting me know. shoppinggal if I see you I will definitely stop and say hello!
Click to expand...


----------



## piosavsfan

Ladies, where do you get Goodwill coupons?

I'm still very inexperienced in thrift shopping, have no idea where to find this stuff.


----------



## southernusagirl

piosavsfan said:


> Ladies, where do you get Goodwill coupons?
> 
> I'm still very inexperienced in thrift shopping, have no idea where to find this stuff.



Me too!  Where to go?


----------



## lazlo8

piosavsfan said:


> Ladies, where do you get Goodwill coupons?
> 
> I'm still very inexperienced in thrift shopping, have no idea where to find this stuff.


 
The goodwill coupons that I have came from their special offers, like the $10 off was due to being one of the first 50 in line when they opened on Black Friday. 

I have read that some get their coupons off the websites that are local but we do not have that here.  Our Coach Queen has mentioned that they have it on her sites.

We have a half off sale each week on a certain color tag. I think it is a 4-6 week cycle there. So at the end of the item being on the floor for 4-6 weeks, it becomes half off.  Then it gets pulled and thrown in a Goodwill clearance center where they sometimes sell it by the pound.  They do not have that here in LA either.  But if you check yelp for your zip and goodwill clearance it will pull up your local store.

Goodwill also has one item each week that is half off.  Like kids clothing or skirts or dresses and on and on ...

Problems ... so many problems with Goodwill I won't rant.  But their official policy is "Let the Customer Decide," on stains and damages.  Meaning they throw stuff out on the floor that really has no business being there.  So when I am at Goodwill I need to be at my most defensive.  Like check it all twice cause there's more naughty than nice these days ...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

The Rack wasn't too exciting this morning - hope you found good stuff! Also - go to the Mall office - it's near the Target next to Payless - they have a whole coupon book just for the asking! The 20 off 100 at Century 21 is my fave!




KrissieNO.5 said:


> Pao9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!! I need to grab that coupon, Pao. Thanks for letting me know. shoppinggal if I see you I will definitely stop and say hello!
Click to expand...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> The Rack wasn't too exciting this morning - hope you found good stuff! Also - go to the Mall office - it's near the Target next to Payless - they have a whole coupon book just for the asking! The 20 off 100 at Century 21 is my fave!





Ahhh! I will def get the coupons. I didn't get to go today. My grandma is in the hospital. They found a tumor in her stomach and will operate :rain:


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you ladies for your nice comments about my top 5 



lazlo8 said:


> A few $1 finds from Sunday Morning thrift ....   last week ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore Dress BNWT ....
> 
> Amazingggggg dress ... large unfinished box pleats.  Love the color.  I bought this for $1 and wore it for Christmas Day ... very pretty!
> 
> 
> Glorious vintage dress ... handmade ... lovely ... It has a high front like a proper 50's dress and a v-back. This is probably 70's does 50's.  Lovely darts ... I have to clean it up ... another vintage dress that ended up in a washer!  Needs a steam too!
> 
> J. Manes Co vintage cotton
> 
> Sweetest Peacock Dress ...
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I love peacock prints ... this has no tags anywhere but was obviously made in India ...  pretty![/FONT]





KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable. Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.


Laz I die... that gorgeous Nanette Lepore dress wpuld be in my top 4 finds. Can not believe it was $1!!


lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So I went to Goodwill this morning with my $10 coupon and as usual ... Goodwill sucked[/FONT]
> 
> However I did buy this dress ... it was $7.99 ... it has five layers in the skirt.  Including a huge built in skirt with plenty of tulle.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> The beading .... the silk pleats!  The color!
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is packed with handmade details and it has boning thru the bodice[/FONT]
> 
> Stunning ... I need to fix two spots in the bodice where beads have come loose and there's some stains in the skirt which I know I can remove...
> 
> Just far too amazing for me to leave ... esp at $7.99 ...  (and they annoyed me about my coupon at the checkout too ... cause Goodwill sucks here)
> 
> The back of the bodice
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Hat this is a 60s hat ... look at these outrageous colors!
> 
> 
> 
> $4.50 ....
> 
> 
> 
> Two perfumes from L'Occitane and a Guerlain micro mini ... and a massive Fame by Corday from ages ago ...  These 4 'fumes cost me $8 total and were at the second thrift I went to today ....


That is a true princess dress Laz, gorgeous! Look at all the hand work and the beads... Stunning!


KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh! I will def get the coupons. I didn't get to go today. My grandma is in the hospital. They found a tumor in her stomach and will operate :rain:


Happy bday Krissie 7 hope your grams feels better.


----------



## piosavsfan

lazlo8 said:


> The goodwill coupons that I have came from their special offers, like the $10 off was due to being one of the first 50 in line when they opened on Black Friday.
> 
> I have read that some get their coupons off the websites that are local but we do not have that here.  Our Coach Queen has mentioned that they have it on her sites.
> 
> We have a half off sale each week on a certain color tag. I think it is a 4-6 week cycle there. So at the end of the item being on the floor for 4-6 weeks, it becomes half off.  Then it gets pulled and thrown in a Goodwill clearance center where they sometimes sell it by the pound.  They do not have that here in LA either.  But if you check yelp for your zip and goodwill clearance it will pull up your local store.
> 
> Goodwill also has one item each week that is half off.  Like kids clothing or skirts or dresses and on and on ...
> 
> Problems ... so many problems with Goodwill I won't rant.  But their official policy is "Let the Customer Decide," on stains and damages.  Meaning they throw stuff out on the floor that really has no business being there.  So when I am at Goodwill I need to be at my most defensive.  Like check it all twice cause there's more naughty than nice these days ...



Thank you for the information! I haven't been able to find coupons on my local site either. I have a favorite Goodwill in my area because it tends to have good clothes, a lot with tags on and not as much naughty merchandise, but the store is SUPER TINY!


----------



## kcf68

The Goodwills in my area will give you a coupon if you donate!  Also they have one color tag on sale every week!  They had that in Portland Or but you had to go on Sunday cause people would come and pick up most of the color tags that day!


----------



## authenticplease

artyhat:Happy Birthday!

I hope you found lots of goodies on your shopping outing!




KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you all so much!! You gals are the best! It will be my first rack experience so I'm excited. Hopefully ill make it tomorrow, if not then Saturday
> 
> Ugh why won't multi quote work for me!!!



Edit.....oh no, I hope your Grams is better soon and that the tumor is not serious:worried:


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh! I will def get the coupons. I didn't get to go today. My grandma is in the hospital. They found a tumor in her stomach and will operate :rain:


Hugs to you and your Grandma, hope all turns out well for her.


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh! I will def get the coupons. I didn't get to go today. My grandma is in the hospital. They found a tumor in her stomach and will operate :rain:


 
Please keep us informed about your grandma. I will say a prayer.


----------



## lazlo8

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh! I will def get the coupons. I didn't get to go today. My grandma is in the hospital. They found a tumor in her stomach and will operate :rain:


 
Oh no!  I am so sorry to hear this!  Many prayers for a fast recovery ...


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh! I will def get the coupons. I didn't get to go today. My grandma is in the hospital. They found a tumor in her stomach and will operate :rain:



I'm so sorry I hope your grandmother's surgery goes smooth.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for your nice comments about my top 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laz I die... that gorgeous Nanette Lepore dress wpuld be in my top 4 finds. Can not believe it was $1!!
> 
> That is a true princess dress Laz, gorgeous! Look at all the hand work and the beads... Stunning!
> 
> Happy bday Krissie 7 hope your grams feels better.





authenticplease said:


> artyhat:Happy Birthday!
> 
> I hope you found lots of goodies on your shopping outing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.....oh no, I hope your Grams is better soon and that the tumor is not serious:worried:





chowlover2 said:


> Hugs to you and your Grandma, hope all turns out well for her.





Raven3766 said:


> Please keep us informed about your grandma. I will say a prayer.





lazlo8 said:


> Oh no!  I am so sorry to hear this!  Many prayers for a fast recovery ...





Tomsmom said:


> I'm so sorry I hope your grandmother's surgery goes smooth.



thank you so much ladies! I really am grateful for all of you. You ladies have been so wonderful to me. I just came back from the hospital to visit her and they are waiting on the results from a biopsy. Poor thing hasn't eaten in two days and the results won't be in for another day or two. Thanks for all your wishes and prayers. Again you guys are the best!


----------



## Pao9

Krissie I hope you get good news about your grandma!


Ladies I have a question!!!! What is Boxing Day???


----------



## chowlover2

Pao9 said:


> Krissie I hope you get good news about your grandma!
> 
> 
> Ladies I have a question!!!! What is Boxing Day???




Takes place in the UK from way back. The aristocracy would celebrate Christmas, and the following day give the staff there presents in a box. Usually monetary present.


----------



## wildfury

lazlo8 said:


> Me too me too!
> 
> Trying to warm up!  Thinking I will go try Goodwill.  I'm sure they have a sale ... maybe.  I think they open at 8am so I will go stand with my face pressed on their door and knock incessantly.
> 
> I wish you all a happy boxing day ...hope you chicabooms had a great Christmas.
> 
> First massive dinner I have ever cooked that I didn't have one single freak out moment over. I usually freak when the Gravy moments start.  Everything has to sorts come together at that moment and it is usually when the civilians crowd into the kitchen like it is a cooking show and Jamie Oliver is in there naked,  but no. No one freaked.
> 
> Best mashed potatoes in the History of the Mashed Potatoes!
> 
> 
> And LOL at WildFury saying she's only found two Coaches ... in a decade.  The reason I am qualified to laugh is that Iwas all "ME TOO!"  haha awww Coach Sadness!  Maybe today will be our lucky day!



Haha, I actually found one today!  Maybe complaining helps .

That Nanette Lepore dress is gorgeous!  Geez, it's almost always a double whammy with you....not only is it a dollar, it's new with tags too!  Crazy!

The $7.99 dress is stunning too...once I saw the price (and saw that it was you), I knew it had to be something special .



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Today is my birthday. Went to thrift, got a  pair of Marc Jacobs high waisted bell bottoms nothing too remarkable.  Tomorrow I'm going to go nordstrom rack.



Happy (belated) birthday!



luvsagreatdeal said:


> I'm not a perfume girl but of course this  thread has peaked my interest. Saw a bottle of vintage looking Chanel  no 5 and j'adore today. Not sure how much they are worth paying for.  They will be 50% off if they make it to Sunday. I'm thinking of going  back... What would you ladies pay? I think they were 20 bucks full  price. Too steep for me lol




There are a ton of fake Chanel no 5's, so I'd do some research  before buying.  I think around $10 is my limit, unless it's something  really spectacular and I'm sure it's real.



JOODLZ said:


> Yeah, they're all here...tucked in to 2 closets,  one armoire and in various stages of rehab in my sun room...time to  recycle some other stuff to make room! And maybe that cost comparison  idea isn't so good...like I said, at least I'm not hanging out at the FP  stores
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...it's really beautiful embossed leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shopping...you'll find them...The original graphic is 11 x 17...here's a link to dropbox: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4955120/  2013 COACH TREE 11x17.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the lucky day would be the one with naked Jamie Oliver in the kitchen! I'll bet you had a wonderful dinner!



Thanks for the close up!  I'm going to save that for inspiration.  I actually found a coach purse today..but I didn't pick it up because it was in such gross condition!

It was only $5 though, and it was one of their mini bags.  All of the dirt was in the suede parts...do you think it would have cleaned up ok?  Not only was it super dirty (I'm talking DOWNRIGHT BLACK), some suede spots were also really faded, almost to white.  

One spot of the leather was also really damaged, peeling off a bit on the surface.  I don't think there was a fix for that.  I do wonder how much it could have been fixed up, it was really beat!  Surprisingly, the fabric parts were pristine.


----------



## wildfury

Pao9 said:


> Krissie I hope you get good news about your grandma!
> 
> 
> Ladies I have a question!!!! What is Boxing Day???



It's the day after Christmas.  Stores here always have massive sales on that day!  It's like your black Friday (except the deals are never as good ).


----------



## Tomsmom

Ran to Salvos today and scored a full length wool Kenneth Cole coat!!  Just yesterday I was in TJ Maxx with my dh and I wanted to check out their coats but dh wanted to leave.  Yayyy for dh, lol!  The cost was 8.00


----------



## magdalinka

Forgot to tell you guys about my dream. 
I had a thrifting dream except for everything in that store was FREE!! I found a Burberry parka jacket, a pair of Louboutin boots, a 14k gold chain and some Hermes scarves. I woke up so disappointed that it was a dream lol. Hubs kept laughing at me


----------



## KrissieNO.5

wildfury said:


> Haha, I actually found one today!  Maybe complaining helps .
> 
> That Nanette Lepore dress is gorgeous!  Geez, it's almost always a double whammy with you....not only is it a dollar, it's new with tags too!  Crazy!
> 
> The $7.99 dress is stunning too...once I saw the price (and saw that it was you), I knew it had to be something special .
> 
> 
> 
> Happy (belated) birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a ton of fake Chanel no 5's, so I'd do some research  before buying.  I think around $10 is my limit, unless it's something  really spectacular and I'm sure it's real.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the close up!  I'm going to save that for inspiration.  I actually found a coach purse today..but I didn't pick it up because it was in such gross condition!
> 
> It was only $5 though, and it was one of their mini bags.  All of the dirt was in the suede parts...do you think it would have cleaned up ok?  Not only was it super dirty (I'm talking DOWNRIGHT BLACK), some suede spots were also really faded, almost to white.
> 
> One spot of the leather was also really damaged, peeling off a bit on the surface.  I don't think there was a fix for that.  I do wonder how much it could have been fixed up, it was really beat!  Surprisingly, the fabric parts were pristine.



Thank you so much!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh! I will def get the coupons. I didn't get to go today. My grandma is in the hospital. They found a tumor in her stomach and will operate :rain:



Ohh no! So sorry to hear that!! =( Keeping you and your family in my thoughts!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

sweetdreamer16 said:


> Ohh no! So sorry to hear that!! =( Keeping you and your family in my thoughts!!



Thank you so so much! I truly appreciate it.


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh! I will def get the coupons. I didn't get to go today. My grandma is in the hospital. They found a tumor in her stomach and will operate :rain:



Hugs and prayers!


----------



## JOODLZ

wildfury said:


> Haha, I actually found one today!  Maybe complaining helps .
> 
> Thanks for the close up!  I'm going to save that for inspiration.  I actually found a coach purse today..but I didn't pick it up because it was in such gross condition!
> 
> It was only $5 though, and it was one of their mini bags.  All of the dirt was in the suede parts...do you think it would have cleaned up ok?  Not only was it super dirty (I'm talking DOWNRIGHT BLACK), some suede spots were also really faded, almost to white.
> 
> One spot of the leather was also really damaged, peeling off a bit on the surface.  I don't think there was a fix for that.  I do wonder how much it could have been fixed up, it was really beat!  Surprisingly, the fabric parts were pristine.



You're welcome! I wish there was a good overall solution for fixing up bags...but every one is different. If you have time, you could check out what's going on at the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-48.html

I usually wash my bags in the kitchen sink with Dawn Extra Strength (once in a while they go for a ride in the washing machine!). I use an assortment of other cleaners, depending on what I think the "dirt" or stain might be. I had really good luck recently using baking soda on really dirty suede. For surface fixes on smooth leather, I've used a combination of leather conditioner and acrylic paint, or better yet, Leather Refinish from http://www.wood-n-stuff.com/leatheraid.html. The sample bottles are cheap and go a long way. Check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-37.html#post25718304. Time will tell how it wears, but so far, so good.

I just found this Dooney & Bourke Tartan Betty Bag for $1 at Goodwill Bargain Barn. She got a bath in Wool Wash (from the dollar store)...this is the "before" pic...and is now spot-free and looking beautiful...even the suede.


----------



## Deborah105

KrissieNO.5 said:


> thank you so much ladies! I really am grateful for all of you. You ladies have been so wonderful to me. I just came back from the hospital to visit her and they are waiting on the results from a biopsy. Poor thing hasn't eaten in two days and the results won't be in for another day or two. Thanks for all your wishes and prayers. Again you guys are the best!


I'll be thinking about her. 


Tomsmom said:


> Ran to Salvos today and scored a full length wool Kenneth Cole coat!!  Just yesterday I was in TJ Maxx with my dh and I wanted to check out their coats but dh wanted to leave.  Yayyy for dh, lol!  The cost was 8.00


Wha?? Fantastic!


magdalinka said:


> Forgot to tell you guys about my dream.
> I had a thrifting dream except for everything in that store was FREE!! I found a Burberry parka jacket, a pair of Louboutin boots, a 14k gold chain and some Hermes scarves. I woke up so disappointed that it was a dream lol. Hubs kept laughing at me


This is a dream I want to be a part of!


JOODLZ said:


> You're welcome! I wish there was a good overall solution for fixing up bags...but every one is different. If you have time, you could check out what's going on at the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-48.html
> 
> I usually wash my bags in the kitchen sink with Dawn Extra Strength (once in a while they go for a ride in the washing machine!). I use an assortment of other cleaners, depending on what I think the "dirt" or stain might be. I had really good luck recently using baking soda on really dirty suede. For surface fixes on smooth leather, I've used a combination of leather conditioner and acrylic paint, or better yet, Leather Refinish from http://www.wood-n-stuff.com/leatheraid.html. The sample bottles are cheap and go a long way. Check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-37.html#post25718304. Time will tell how it wears, but so far, so good.
> 
> I just found this Dooney & Bourke Tartan Betty Bag for $1 at Goodwill Bargain Barn. She got a bath in Wool Wash (from the dollar store)...this is the "before" pic...and is now spot-free and looking beautiful...even the suede.



This is all good to know. I have a white vintage Coach bag upstairs somewhere that's rather soiled and I've never used it. I'll have to poke about on that thread to see what I can do for that one.


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> You're welcome! I wish there was a good overall solution for fixing up bags...but every one is different. If you have time, you could check out what's going on at the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-48.html
> 
> I usually wash my bags in the kitchen sink with Dawn Extra Strength (once in a while they go for a ride in the washing machine!). I use an assortment of other cleaners, depending on what I think the "dirt" or stain might be. I had really good luck recently using baking soda on really dirty suede. For surface fixes on smooth leather, I've used a combination of leather conditioner and acrylic paint, or better yet, Leather Refinish from http://www.wood-n-stuff.com/leatheraid.html. The sample bottles are cheap and go a long way. Check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-37.html#post25718304. Time will tell how it wears, but so far, so good.
> 
> I just found this Dooney & Bourke Tartan Betty Bag for $1 at Goodwill Bargain Barn. She got a bath in Wool Wash (from the dollar store)...this is the "before" pic...and is now spot-free and looking beautiful...even the suede.




That Dooney is sweet, love the plaid.  I'm amazed at the rehab on the Watson bag!  Awesome


----------



## Deborah105

Tons of my smalls in this photo. The grape cluster, the lamp, the art, the silver vase in the bay window - just about everything on a table.



A luncheon set I got at an auction. So sweet. I use them all the time. We drank Bailey's out of the little cups Christmas day!



That chair is my favorite find. It's not an Eames, but a 1960s Plycraft knockoff. I got it for around $150 I think. Love it! Those little vases are finds from Arc and I just got that lamp from a little shop. It didn't have shade, but I had one. This is my most current favorite. 



Even my office at work can't escape my craziness. I have to decorate every space I'm in with all my finds. How awesome is that lamp??


----------



## Tomsmom

Triple five soul pants 4.99




7FAM cords with studs, already skinnied them  2.50




The Kenneth Cole coat, 8.00




Made in Italy booties no name inside but the leather is so soft! 8.00




Bonus Cash Cat


----------



## Tomsmom

Deborah105 said:


> Tons of my smalls in this photo. The grape cluster, the lamp, the art, the silver vase in the bay window - just about everything on a table.
> 
> 
> 
> A luncheon set I got at an auction. So sweet. I use them all the time. We drank Bailey's out of the little cups Christmas day!
> 
> 
> 
> That chair is my favorite find. It's not an Eames, but a 1960s Plycraft knockoff. I got it for around $150 I think. Love it! Those little vases are finds from Arc and I just got that lamp from a little shop. It didn't have shade, but I had one. This is my most current favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Even my office at work can't escape my craziness. I have to decorate every space I'm in with all my finds. How awesome is that lamp??
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Love, love your lamps and that clock on your desk is the best!]


----------



## lazlo8

Deborah105 said:


> Tons of my smalls in this photo. The grape cluster, the lamp, the art, the silver vase in the bay window - just about everything on a table.
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Deborah1056/media/photoshopthis_zps761fe9d9.jpg.html
> A luncheon set I got at an auction. So sweet. I use them all the time. We drank Bailey's out of the little cups Christmas day!
> 
> 
> 
> That chair is my favorite find. It's not an Eames, but a 1960s Plycraft knockoff. I got it for around $150 I think. Love it! Those little vases are finds from Arc and I just got that lamp from a little shop. It didn't have shade, but I had one. This is my most current favorite.
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Deborah1056/media/DSC_0012_zps251a522d.jpg.html
> Even my office at work can't escape my craziness. I have to decorate every space I'm in with all my finds. How awesome is that lamp??
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/Deborah1056/media/DSC_0028_zps190a0758.jpg.html


 
I JUST got that same luncheon set .. snack set ... I bought 16 of those and 8 shaped like an apple.  I will have to take a picture.  They were $2.50 a set ... so $7.50 total for 24 ... amazing deal and they have a slot for your cigarette! haha!  Did you see that?  The old ladies who sold them to me (it was half off day at Old Lady thrift) told me everyone smoked back then when those were popular.  They told me they were from the 40's or 50's at the latest.

I love seeing your "smalls" ...   Those bud vases are so cool!



Tomsmom said:


> Triple five soul pants 4.99
> http://s68.photobucket.com/user/nayaudo/media/54161344-AA4E-418E-AB76-9D086E2AE4E2.jpg.html
> 
> 7FAM cords with studs, already skinnied them  2.50
> http://s68.photobucket.com/user/nayaudo/media/554B8791-EB2D-4A4F-9926-124976932580.jpg.html
> 
> The Kenneth Cole coat, 8.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in Italy booties no name inside but the leather is so soft! 8.00
> http://s68.photobucket.com/user/nayaudo/media/1BF6638A-BAF0-4E29-8507-867602AC245F.jpg.html
> 
> Bonus Cash Cat


 
Love the coat so much! Man that is a work of art! And I need to snorgle that Cash Kitteh!  So adorable!



magdalinka said:


> Forgot to tell you guys about my dream.
> I had a thrifting dream except for everything in that store was FREE!! I found a Burberry parka jacket, a pair of Louboutin boots, a 14k gold chain and some Hermes scarves. I woke up so disappointed that it was a dream lol. Hubs kept laughing at me


 
Such a great dream!!

I am always amazed when I find BNWT items in the piles and stacks of $1 thrift.  But the sheer massive volume of clothing ... here ...here in LA it really shows how crazy the world has become with the cast offs of second hand garments.  I mean just looking at a youtube video of say the goodwill clearance centers where they sell by the pound?  That will trip anyone out!  The stuff that comes outta those places!  And you know the longer you thrift and are devoted ... the more truly astonishing it becomes. I am now almost blind to items that are made poorly or have bad fabric.  It's like my energy isn't even wasted there.  That comes with experience and the hours I spend just chillin' while thrifting.  It's how I relax now.  Like meditation.  I know you are the same way!



wildfury said:


> Haha, I actually found one today!  Maybe complaining helps .
> 
> That Nanette Lepore dress is gorgeous!  Geez, it's almost always a double whammy with you....not only is it a dollar, it's new with tags too!  Crazy!
> 
> The $7.99 dress is stunning too...once I saw the price (and saw that it was you), I knew it had to be something special .
> 
> There are a ton of fake Chanel no 5's, so I'd do some research  before buying.  I think around $10 is my limit, unless it's something  really spectacular and I'm sure it's real.


 

Hang on hold the phone!  *complaining voice

I CAN'T EVEN FREAKIN BELIEVE I CANNOT FIND COACH WHEN I LOOK SO HARD AND SO LONG AND HAVE ONLY FOUND TWO BAGS IN TEN STINKING YEARS >>>

end complain ...

My reputation for cheapness in thrift proceeds me!  Yes you know if I am paying $7.99 it's serious.  Hilarious.  I had a coupon!  *defends*

I mainly shop cheap cause it's so recreational for me.  I use it as entertainment.  So if it is cheap as heck ... like so crazy cheap that I can fully justify cutting something up to use as rags ... or recycling it to another dress ... then it is fun.  For me.

It stops being fun for me when it gets more ... costly.  It makes me feel tense.  I think this year maybe I can start looking into places that ... consign and sell to them.  Like Buffalo exchange.  Or crossroads.  I feel like I can maybe branch out now.

And to be honest when I started to thrift for the Hubs is really when I sought out the highly cheap because shopping and returning ... even at Salvos or Goodwill where they supposedly allow returns ... is a drag.  They were always annoying about returns so I needed to find places where I was risking $1 ...


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> You're welcome! I wish there was a good overall solution for fixing up bags...but every one is different. If you have time, you could check out what's going on at the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-48.html
> 
> I usually wash my bags in the kitchen sink with Dawn Extra Strength (once in a while they go for a ride in the washing machine!). I use an assortment of other cleaners, depending on what I think the "dirt" or stain might be. I had really good luck recently using baking soda on really dirty suede. For surface fixes on smooth leather, I've used a combination of leather conditioner and acrylic paint, or better yet, Leather Refinish from http://www.wood-n-stuff.com/leatheraid.html. The sample bottles are cheap and go a long way. Check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-37.html#post25718304. Time will tell how it wears, but so far, so good.
> 
> I just found this Dooney & Bourke Tartan Betty Bag for $1 at Goodwill Bargain Barn. She got a bath in Wool Wash (from the dollar store)...this is the "before" pic...and is now spot-free and looking beautiful...even the suede.


 
Oh wow I just LOVE the Tartan there!  That is lovely!  I need to get to such a clearance center one day ...


----------



## lazlo8

Tomsmom said:


> Love the Nanette Lepore from the first post and this dress here is stunning!  Where will you wear it?
> 
> So envious of all your perfume finds, I've yet to find one, lol!


 
They must be throwing your perfumes out over at your thrifts.  Some do.  You could ask them.  I always say that I collect for the bottles because trying to convince civilians that a perfume from the 1960's is still good is a losing battle.  But they know and can accept bottle collecting.  You never know!  I think deep down people want to be helpful and kind and asking can't hurt!

The Princess dress would be great at the Opera or the Ballet ... evening.  It will be worn!  It fits like it was made for me.



Raven3766 said:


> _Laz  I love love love your dresses, but the last one I could just scream! It's gorgeous!_


 
I agree ... this dress almost stands up on its own cause of the boning and the skirt ... I should weigh it.  I bet it weighs 5-7 pounds.  It reminds me of the dresses that I see in Artesia which is an area called Little India here in LA>  They have shops filled with dresses like this but seriously NONE as amazing as this.  The beading here is amazing but the embroidery is just as amazing.  It's kind of astonishing and I think I can fix the flaws it has with some calm patience and a  plan.


The neckline ... is all interlinking beads ...  look at it ... dude .... dueeeeddeee


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> Hugs and prayers!



Thank you very much!! I appreciate it!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Deborah105 said:


> Tons of my smalls in this photo. The grape cluster, the lamp, the art, the silver vase in the bay window - just about everything on a table.
> 
> 
> 
> A luncheon set I got at an auction. So sweet. I use them all the time. We drank Bailey's out of the little cups Christmas day!
> 
> 
> 
> That chair is my favorite find. It's not an Eames, but a 1960s Plycraft knockoff. I got it for around $150 I think. Love it! Those little vases are finds from Arc and I just got that lamp from a little shop. It didn't have shade, but I had one. This is my most current favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Even my office at work can't escape my craziness. I have to decorate every space I'm in with all my finds. How awesome is that lamp??



I love your space it's pretty! Love all the details.


----------



## Deborah105

Tomsmom said:


> Triple five soul pants 4.99
> 
> 7FAM cords with studs, already skinnied them  2.50
> 
> The Kenneth Cole coat, 8.00
> 
> Made in Italy booties no name inside but the leather is so soft! 8.00
> 
> Bonus Cash Cat


More brand names to know. I hadn't heard of those jeans. Where do I live anyway??

I think I have that KC coat! It's down in the storage area waiting for me to be a size 10 again. I think I bought it in the early 00s. I still love it and wish I could wear. It was very warm and I love the length. Coat twins! grr and grumble about being a 14 though - 

Love the kitty.


Tomsmom said:


> Love, love your lamps and that clock on your desk is the best!]


Thank you so much! It's fun sharing my stuff with you guys. My friends and family are sick sick sick of me! heh


lazlo8 said:


> I JUST got that same luncheon set .. snack set ... I bought 16 of those and 8 shaped like an apple.  I will have to take a picture.  They were $2.50 a set ... so $7.50 total for 24 ... amazing deal and they have a slot for your cigarette! haha!  Did you see that?  The old ladies who sold them to me (it was half off day at Old Lady thrift) told me everyone smoked back then when those were popular.  They told me they were from the 40's or 50's at the latest.
> 
> I love seeing your "smalls" ...   Those bud vases are so cool!


I've seen the apple ones! So sweet.

I did notice the cigarette detail. I quit smoking in 1997, but I can see sitting around having one and drinking coffee like the old days. although I do not miss the smell! yuck



lazlo8 said:


> They must be throwing your perfumes out over at your thrifts.  Some do.  You could ask them.  I always say that I collect for the bottles because trying to convince civilians that a perfume from the 1960's is still good is a losing battle.  But they know and can accept bottle collecting.  You never know!  I think deep down people want to be helpful and kind and asking can't hurt!
> 
> The Princess dress would be great at the Opera or the Ballet ... evening.  It will be worn!  It fits like it was made for me.
> 
> I agree ... this dress almost stands up on its own cause of the boning and the skirt ... I should weigh it.  I bet it weighs 5-7 pounds.  It reminds me of the dresses that I see in Artesia which is an area called Little India here in LA>  They have shops filled with dresses like this but seriously NONE as amazing as this.  The beading here is amazing but the embroidery is just as amazing.  It's kind of astonishing and I think I can fix the flaws it has with some calm patience and a  plan.
> 
> The neckline ... is all interlinking beads ...  look at it ... dude .... dueeeeddeee


The level of detailing is crazy-marvelous


KrissieNO.5 said:


> I love your space it's pretty! Love all the details.


thank you Krissie!


----------



## Tuuli35

chowlover2 said:


> Takes place in the UK from way back. The aristocracy would celebrate Christmas, and the following day give the staff there presents in a box. Usually monetary present.


Thank you! I always wondered what it means 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh! I will def get the coupons. I didn't get to go today. My grandma is in the hospital. They found a tumor in her stomach and will operate :rain:


Hugs to you! 


Tomsmom said:


> Deborah105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of my smalls in this photo. The grape cluster, the lamp, the art, the silver vase in the bay window - just about everything on a table.
> 
> 
> 
> A luncheon set I got at an auction. So sweet. I use them all the time. We drank Bailey's out of the little cups Christmas day!
> 
> 
> 
> That chair is my favorite find. It's not an Eames, but a 1960s Plycraft knockoff. I got it for around $150 I think. Love it! Those little vases are finds from Arc and I just got that lamp from a little shop. It didn't have shade, but I had one. This is my most current favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Even my office at work can't escape my craziness. I have to decorate every space I'm in with all my finds. How awesome is that lamp??
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Love, love your lamps and that clock on your desk is the best!]
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, everything is so pretty but the clock is the best!
Click to expand...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! I always wondered what it means
> 
> 
> Hugs to you!
> 
> 
> Tomsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, everything is so pretty but the clock is the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## wildfury

JOODLZ said:


> You're welcome! I wish there was a good overall solution for fixing up bags...but every one is different. If you have time, you could check out what's going on at the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-48.html
> 
> I usually wash my bags in the kitchen sink with Dawn Extra Strength (once in a while they go for a ride in the washing machine!). I use an assortment of other cleaners, depending on what I think the "dirt" or stain might be. I had really good luck recently using baking soda on really dirty suede. For surface fixes on smooth leather, I've used a combination of leather conditioner and acrylic paint, or better yet, Leather Refinish from http://www.wood-n-stuff.com/leatheraid.html. The sample bottles are cheap and go a long way. Check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-37.html#post25718304. Time will tell how it wears, but so far, so good.
> 
> I just found this Dooney & Bourke Tartan Betty Bag for $1 at Goodwill Bargain Barn. She got a bath in Wool Wash (from the dollar store)...this is the "before" pic...and is now spot-free and looking beautiful...even the suede.



Thanks for the info!  I'm sure you could have done something with it.  I'm positive it's gone by now, but I didn't think it was worth the headache.  It was in such bad condition, I wouldn't have given it a second thought if it were any other brand.  Plus...I wasn't crazy about the style!

That's the before picture?  It looks pretty good there to me .  That's a great find.



Deborah105 said:


> Tons of my smalls in this photo. The grape  cluster, the lamp, the art, the silver vase in the bay window - just  about everything on a table.
> 
> A luncheon set I got at an auction. So sweet. I use them all the time. We drank Bailey's out of the little cups Christmas day!
> 
> That chair is my favorite find. It's not an Eames, but a 1960s Plycraft  knockoff. I got it for around $150 I think. Love it! Those little vases  are finds from Arc and I just got that lamp from a little shop. It  didn't have shade, but I had one. This is my most current favorite.
> 
> Even my office at work can't escape my craziness. I have to decorate  every space I'm in with all my finds. How awesome is that lamp??



That luncheon set is great!  I like how you decorate.  So many neat vintage touches .



Tomsmom said:


> Triple five soul pants 4.99
> 
> 7FAM cords with studs, already skinnied them  2.50
> The Kenneth Cole coat, 8.00
> 
> 
> Made in Italy booties no name inside but the leather is so soft! 8.00
> 
> 
> Bonus Cash Cat



That coat is great!  I love the long ones.



lazlo8 said:


> I JUST got that same luncheon set .. snack set  ... I bought 16 of those and 8 shaped like an apple.  I will have to  take a picture.  They were $2.50 a set ... so $7.50 total for 24 ...  amazing deal and they have a slot for your cigarette! haha!  Did you see  that?  The old ladies who sold them to me (it was half off day at Old  Lady thrift) told me everyone smoked back then when those were popular.   They told me they were from the 40's or 50's at the latest.
> 
> I love seeing your "smalls" ...   Those bud vases are so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the coat so much! Man that is a work of art! And I need to snorgle that Cash Kitteh!  So adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great dream!!
> 
> I am always amazed when I find BNWT items in the piles and stacks of $1  thrift.  But the sheer massive volume of clothing ... here ...here in LA  it really shows how crazy the world has become with the cast offs of  second hand garments.  I mean just looking at a youtube video of say the  goodwill clearance centers where they sell by the pound?  That will  trip anyone out!  The stuff that comes outta those places!  And you know  the longer you thrift and are devoted ... the more truly astonishing it  becomes. I am now almost blind to items that are made poorly or have  bad fabric.  It's like my energy isn't even wasted there.  That comes  with experience and the hours I spend just chillin' while thrifting.   It's how I relax now.  Like meditation.  I know you are the same way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on hold the phone!  *complaining voice
> 
> I CAN'T EVEN FREAKIN BELIEVE I CANNOT FIND COACH WHEN I LOOK SO HARD AND  SO LONG AND HAVE ONLY FOUND TWO BAGS IN TEN STINKING YEARS >>>
> 
> end complain ...
> 
> My reputation for cheapness in thrift proceeds me!  Yes you know if I am  paying $7.99 it's serious.  Hilarious.  I had a coupon!  *defends*
> 
> I mainly shop cheap cause it's so recreational for me.  I use it as  entertainment.  So if it is cheap as heck ... like so crazy cheap that I  can fully justify cutting something up to use as rags ... or recycling  it to another dress ... then it is fun.  For me.
> 
> It stops being fun for me when it gets more ... costly.  It makes me  feel tense.  I think this year maybe I can start looking into places  that ... consign and sell to them.  Like Buffalo exchange.  Or  crossroads.  I feel like I can maybe branch out now.
> 
> And to be honest when I started to thrift for the Hubs is really when I  sought out the highly cheap because shopping and returning ... even at  Salvos or Goodwill where they supposedly allow returns ... is a drag.   They were always annoying about returns so I needed to find places where  I was risking $1 ...



Well..I would gladly give up Coach  (at least copious amounts of it) to find some of the things you are!   I'd be much happier with a closet of $1 NWT silk dresses .

I see a lot of stuff from the 70's to 90's that have such great designs, but really crappy materials.  I buy them anyway...even if the prices aren't super cheap...I can't help it!   The styles are so unique.


----------



## Raven3766

Be careful of what you wish for...I found this at GW for $8. It works beautifully. It chimes every 15 minutes and 
the loooong chime every hour. I don't know how to set it. At night, I place it in the washroom until I can figure 
it out. Other than that, I always wanted one and it was at a pretty good deal. It's a Ridgeway.
http://


----------



## wildfury

Just curious...do you guys think I'm crazy for passing up a Burberry coat?  It looked just like this:







I'm sure it was real because all of the checks matched up and the labels were there.  I didn't buy it because it seemed so plain and shapeless!  It also didn't have the classic nova check, it had some other plaid that I didn't think was very nice.  It was this plaid:

http://www.theckcblog.com/2013/11/today-at-thrift-very-vintage-burberry.html

It was only around $7.50 - $12 though, I can't remember the price exactly.  I bought so much stuff that I didn't want to spend more on something I didn't like that much, plus my basket was full.  If it were any other brand I wouldn't have given it a second look!


----------



## piosavsfan

wildfury said:


> Just curious...do you guys think I'm crazy for passing up a Burberry coat?  It looked just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was real because all of the checks matched up and the labels were there.  I didn't buy it because it seemed so plain and shapeless!  It also didn't have the classic nova check, it had some other plaid that I didn't think was very nice.  It was this plaid:
> 
> http://www.theckcblog.com/2013/11/today-at-thrift-very-vintage-burberry.html
> 
> It was only around $7.50 - $12 though, I can't remember the price exactly.  I bought so much stuff that I didn't want to spend more on something I didn't like that much, plus my basket was full.  If it were any other brand I wouldn't have given it a second look!



I don't think you are crazy. I think you should buy things because you love them and not because of the name on the label. And you clearly did not love this coat.


----------



## kcf68

wildfury said:


> Just curious...do you guys think I'm crazy for passing up a Burberry coat?  It looked just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was real because all of the checks matched up and the labels were there.  I didn't buy it because it seemed so plain and shapeless!  It also didn't have the classic nova check, it had some other plaid that I didn't think was very nice.  It was this plaid:
> 
> http://www.theckcblog.com/2013/11/today-at-thrift-very-vintage-burberry.html
> 
> It was only around $7.50 - $12 though, I can't remember the price exactly.  I bought so much stuff that I didn't want to spend more on something I didn't like that much, plus my basket was full.  If it were any other brand I wouldn't have given it a second look!


It is cute!  Did you ever think of bring it to a tailor to give it shape?    Shorten it and dart it!  This is more Laz territory. Because she can make everything dazzling!


----------



## kcf68

Ok home from Vaca and only found a Givenchy sport top!


----------



## Raven3766

wildfury said:


> Just curious...do you guys think I'm crazy for passing up a Burberry coat? It looked just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was real because all of the checks matched up and the labels were there. I didn't buy it because it seemed so plain and shapeless! It also didn't have the classic nova check, it had some other plaid that I didn't think was very nice. It was this plaid:
> 
> http://www.theckcblog.com/2013/11/today-at-thrift-very-vintage-burberry.html
> 
> It was only around $7.50 - $12 though, I can't remember the price exactly. I bought so much stuff that I didn't want to spend more on something I didn't like that much, plus my basket was full. If it were any other brand I wouldn't have given it a second look!



I don't think it's crazy.I've gotten to a point that when I see something and I don't think it's for me, I leave it for someone else.  I will think to myself, I'm not going to wear this or carry this purse...so I leave it.


----------



## Tomsmom

wildfury said:


> Just curious...do you guys think I'm crazy for passing up a Burberry coat?  It looked just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was real because all of the checks matched up and the labels were there.  I didn't buy it because it seemed so plain and shapeless!  It also didn't have the classic nova check, it had some other plaid that I didn't think was very nice.  It was this plaid:
> 
> http://www.theckcblog.com/2013/11/today-at-thrift-very-vintage-burberry.html
> 
> It was only around $7.50 - $12 though, I can't remember the price exactly.  I bought so much stuff that I didn't want to spend more on something I didn't like that much, plus my basket was full.  If it were any other brand I wouldn't have given it a second look!




Nope, not crazy.  I don't like the jacket and I agree about buying things because you like them.   I passed on an ugly pair of Prada pants yesterday.  Ugly.


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Valentino V raincoat made in Italy
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



This was $6.50 ... gorgeous taupe wool ... beautifully large and yet shapely on.  I am happy.  Now I can walk in the rain with the Hubs since I thrifted him not one but two Aquascutum raincoats ...  I will have no shame!


sue wong nocturnal




I bought this at Goodwill for $7.99 ... had the longest argument with myself over it.  





It has tiny white beads all over it and the careless girl who argued about my coupon tried to fold it and not carefully so it almost got snagged on her stupid goodwill overly buttoned up vests. I had to tell her to take it easy and not be so careless.  Luckily she didn't snag it.  Or [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]it[/FONT] would have stayed there at Goodwill!




All silk and all very very pretty ...









made in Italy  JOOP




 I don't think anyone ever wore this.  Beautiful light weight jacket ....  I paid $3.
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## lazlo8

wildfury said:


> Just curious...do you guys think I'm crazy for passing up a Burberry coat?  It looked just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was real because all of the checks matched up and the labels were there.  I didn't buy it because it seemed so plain and shapeless!  It also didn't have the classic nova check, it had some other plaid that I didn't think was very nice.  It was this plaid:
> 
> http://www.theckcblog.com/2013/11/today-at-thrift-very-vintage-burberry.html
> 
> It was only around $7.50 - $12 though, I can't remember the price exactly.  I bought so much stuff that I didn't want to spend more on something I didn't like that much, plus my basket was full.  If it were any other brand I wouldn't have given it a second look!


 
Naw that was a good decision.  I know it is hard but with anything that you are not IN LOVE with ... try hard to pass.  I try hard to not react unless it is love.

It would be a tough thing to tailor, as the fabric is tough to sew ... and I like a coat to have lots of shape ...


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> You're welcome! I wish there was a good overall solution for fixing up bags...but every one is different. If you have time, you could check out what's going on at the Coach Rehab and Rescue thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-48.html
> 
> I usually wash my bags in the kitchen sink with Dawn Extra Strength (once in a while they go for a ride in the washing machine!). I use an assortment of other cleaners, depending on what I think the "dirt" or stain might be. I had really good luck recently using baking soda on really dirty suede. For surface fixes on smooth leather, I've used a combination of leather conditioner and acrylic paint, or better yet, Leather Refinish from http://www.wood-n-stuff.com/leatheraid.html. The sample bottles are cheap and go a long way. Check this out: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-37.html#post25718304. Time will tell how it wears, but so far, so good.
> 
> I just found this Dooney & Bourke Tartan Betty Bag for $1 at Goodwill Bargain Barn. She got a bath in Wool Wash (from the dollar store)...this is the "before" pic...and is now spot-free and looking beautiful...even the suede.


Surprised to see a Dooney on the Coach table.


----------



## LisaK026

Deborah105 said:


> Tons of my smalls in this photo. The grape cluster, the lamp, the art, the silver vase in the bay window - just about everything on a table.
> 
> 
> 
> A luncheon set I got at an auction. So sweet. I use them all the time. We drank Bailey's out of the little cups Christmas day!
> 
> 
> 
> That chair is my favorite find. It's not an Eames, but a 1960s Plycraft knockoff. I got it for around $150 I think. Love it! Those little vases are finds from Arc and I just got that lamp from a little shop. It didn't have shade, but I had one. This is my most current favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Even my office at work can't escape my craziness. I have to decorate every space I'm in with all my finds. How awesome is that lamp??


Love it all. Especially the Eames knock off. Cool!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Be careful of what you wish for...I found this at GW for $8. It works beautifully. It chimes every 15 minutes and
> the loooong chime every hour. I don't know how to set it. At night, I place it in the washroom until I can figure
> it out. Other than that, I always wanted one and it was at a pretty good deal. It's a Ridgeway.
> http://


I love old clocks. Great find. Good luck figuring that out.


----------



## wildfury

Thank you guys for making me feel not crazy .  I think I might have picked up the Prada pants...I don't have Prada anything!  Actually, I probably would have picked up the ugly coat if it were a lot cheaper.  Guess I'm only sort of crazy.



kcf68 said:


> It is cute!  Did you ever think of bring it to a tailor to give it shape?    Shorten it and dart it!  This is more Laz territory. Because she can make everything dazzling!



I think it would have taken way too much work, plus I'm not sure how much it would have been to tailor it.  I think that if I didn't find anything else, I would have been tempted...but I was tired from looking around so long and hauling such a heavy basket around .



lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Valentino V raincoat made in Italy[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> This was $6.50 ... gorgeous taupe  wool ... beautifully large and yet shapely on.  I am happy.  Now I can  walk in the rain with the Hubs since I thrifted him not one but two  Aquascutum raincoats ...  I will have no shame!
> 
> 
> sue wong nocturnal
> 
> I bought this at Goodwill for $7.99 ... had the longest argument with myself over it.
> 
> It has tiny white beads all over it  and the careless girl who argued about my coupon tried to fold it and  not carefully so it almost got snagged on her stupid goodwill overly  buttoned up vests. I had to tell her to take it easy and not be so  careless.  Luckily she didn't snag it.  Or [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]it[/FONT] would have stayed there at Goodwill!
> 
> All silk and all very very pretty ...
> 
> made in Italy  JOOP
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone ever wore this.  Beautiful light weight jacket ....  I paid $3.
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]



Beautiful, all of them!  If you were comparing it  to that other $7.99 dress I can see why you'd hesitate...but it's still  a pretty dress in its own right!

And that blazer has great lines.



lazlo8 said:


> Naw that was a good decision.  I know it is hard  but with anything that you are not IN LOVE with ... try hard to pass.  I  try hard to not react unless it is love.
> 
> It would be a tough thing to tailor, as the fabric is tough to sew ... and I like a coat to have lots of shape ...



Does that apply to Aquascutum as well?  I actually found 4 of  their raincoats in the last year...I didn't buy any of them because they  were all so plain and shapeless!  I thought of you each time .


----------



## LisaK026

No garage sales today so we went to the Thrift Store. Found these *Cyclamen *plates for $6.99 (for 4). Looked them up, and they are reselling for $20 each. Could not find the retail price. But they are sold in Museums. I love the color. 
Cordon bleu strawberry cow creamer. I sort of collect FRENCH cow creamers. Not sure why, but this one matches my Wedgwood Wild Strawberry China (_that's the $7.99 Goodwill Fives sets of  5 piece setting Wedgwood China I got a million years ago_). Also laughed at the strawberry on his butt.


----------



## wildfury

LisaK026 said:


> No garage sales today so we went to the Thrift Store. Found these *Cyclamen *plates for $6.99 (for 4). Looked them up, and they are reselling for $20 each. Could not find the retail price. But they are sold in Museums. I love the color.
> Cordon bleu strawberry cow creamer. I sort of collect FRENCH cow creamers. Not sure why, but this one matches my Wedgwood Wild Strawberry China (_that's the $7.99 Goodwill Fives sets of  5 piece setting Wedgwood China I got a million years ago_). Also laughed at the strawberry on his butt.



Those are interesting plates!  Always nice to find out you got a steal on something.

That cow creamer is adorable...I want one!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Valentino V raincoat made in Italy
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> 
> This was $6.50 ... gorgeous taupe wool ... beautifully large and yet shapely on.  I am happy.  Now I can walk in the rain with the Hubs since I thrifted him not one but two Aquascutum raincoats ...  I will have no shame!
> 
> 
> sue wong nocturnal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this at Goodwill for $7.99 ... had the longest argument with myself over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has tiny white beads all over it and the careless girl who argued about my coupon tried to fold it and not carefully so it almost got snagged on her stupid goodwill overly buttoned up vests. I had to tell her to take it easy and not be so careless.  Luckily she didn't snag it.  Or [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]it[/FONT] would have stayed there at Goodwill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All silk and all very very pretty ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made in Italy  JOOP
> 
> I don't think anyone ever wore this.  Beautiful light weight jacket ....  I paid $3.
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]




I'm gasping at that Sue Wong!!  Omg stunning!



LisaK026 said:


> No garage sales today so we went to the Thrift Store. Found these *Cyclamen *plates for $6.99 (for 4). Looked them up, and they are reselling for $20 each. Could not find the retail price. But they are sold in Museums. I love the color.
> Cordon bleu strawberry cow creamer. I sort of collect FRENCH cow creamers. Not sure why, but this one matches my Wedgwood Wild Strawberry China (_that's the $7.99 Goodwill Fives sets of  5 piece setting Wedgwood China I got a million years ago_). Also laughed at the strawberry on his butt.



Love the plates and yayy for a great deal .  That creamer is so adorable, love it!


----------



## wildfury

A store near me had a half off sale so I had to go.  Had to!



​ ​ Vintage light blue wool coat:  $7.50 ​ Long royal blue wool coat:  $7.50 

Love these two!  The first one's from the 60's but looks new, plus the colour is wonderful.  They're both really great quality, and the royal blue one is so heavy and warm.



​ 
Anteprima - Black silk dress:  $7.50 ​ Red Versace-esque dress:  $4 

I never heard of the first brand, but since it was silk and made in Italy, I figured it was probably pretty expensive.  Turns out it's a really popular brand in Asia.  I saw a bunch of their skirts priced at $700, so this was probably a lot more than that!  The skirt has so much material, it falls in a really neat way.

I bought the other one because I really liked the metal accents:





​Also found an Alpaca wool scarf for $3.

I had a coupon so I went to Value Village as well.  I found these:



​ ​ Yoko Tsuji - Red/black wool skirt suit:  $7.50​ Thierry Mugler for Clarins - Red blazer:  $7.50

I really like the design of the first blazer, but I can't find any info on the company.  Too bad, I'd love to see their other stuff! One of the chains is missing...just noticed that.

I was super excited about the Mugler!  It's been one of my dreams to find something of his at a thrift store, ever since Pao's find.





Turns out Clarins is the company that distributes his perfumes, so he designed some of the uniforms for their salespeople.  I guess that sort of counts!

I actually found two at the same time, but the other one was smaller so I didn't buy it.  Plus, this one was completely unused..the buttons are still hanging from one of the buttonholes!

I noticed that the other one had "Mugler" on the buttons while this one only says "Clarins."  I wish mine said Mugler too .​


----------



## JOODLZ

Deborah105 said:


> This is all good to know. I have a white vintage Coach bag upstairs somewhere that's rather soiled and I've never used it. I'll have to poke about on that thread to see what I can do for that one.



Thanks...do come over and visit...there's a TON of valuable info over there!



Tomsmom said:


> That Dooney is sweet, love the plaid.  I'm amazed at the rehab on the Watson bag!  Awesome



Thanks...the lining of the Dooney was really dirty...cleaned up fairly well. I originally thought I would sell it...now I'm thinking maybe I can have a "Dooney Day" once in a while 



Deborah105 said:


> Tons of my smalls in this photo. The grape cluster, the lamp, the art, the silver vase in the bay window - just about everything on a table.
> 
> A luncheon set I got at an auction. So sweet. I use them all the time. We drank Bailey's out of the little cups Christmas day!
> 
> That chair is my favorite find. It's not an Eames, but a 1960s Plycraft knockoff. I got it for around $150 I think. Love it! Those little vases are finds from Arc and I just got that lamp from a little shop. It didn't have shade, but I had one. This is my most current favorite.
> 
> Even my office at work can't escape my craziness. I have to decorate every space I'm in with all my finds. How awesome is that lamp??



LOVE YOUR STUFF...I grew up with that same clock...brought a little tear to my eye!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Oh wow I just LOVE the Tartan there!  That is lovely!  I need to get to such a clearance center one day ...



Thanks...I love my trips to the Bargain Barn...the thrill of the hunt!



wildfury said:


> Thanks for the info!  I'm sure you could have done something with it.  I'm positive it's gone by now, but I didn't think it was worth the headache.  It was in such bad condition, I wouldn't have given it a second thought if it were any other brand.  Plus...I wasn't crazy about the style!
> 
> That's the before picture?  It looks pretty good there to me .  That's a great find.



You're welcome...I know what you mean about style...if it doesn't work, it just doesn't work! The Dooney is really growing on me. I really have to do some sorting and unload some old stuff to make room for the new stuff.



lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Valentino V raincoat made in Italy
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]This was $6.50 ... gorgeous taupe wool ... beautifully large and yet shapely on.  I am happy.  Now I can walk in the rain with the Hubs since I thrifted him not one but two Aquascutum raincoats ...  I will have no shame!
> 
> sue wong nocturnal
> 
> I bought this at Goodwill for $7.99 ... had the longest argument with myself over it.
> 
> It has tiny white beads all over it and the careless girl who argued about my coupon tried to fold it and not carefully so it almost got snagged on her stupid goodwill overly buttoned up vests. I had to tell her to take it easy and not be so careless.  Luckily she didn't snag it.  Or [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]it[/FONT] would have stayed there at Goodwill!
> 
> All silk and all very very pretty ...
> 
> made in Italy  JOOP
> 
> I don't think anyone ever wore this.  Beautiful light weight jacket ....  I paid $3.
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT][/FONT]



How could you possibly argue over beads and silk??? Great finds as usual!


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> Surprised to see a Dooney on the Coach table.



LOL...yeah once in a while I change it up!



LisaK026 said:


> No garage sales today so we went to the Thrift Store. Found these *Cyclamen *plates for $6.99 (for 4). Looked them up, and they are reselling for $20 each. Could not find the retail price. But they are sold in Museums. I love the color.
> Cordon bleu strawberry cow creamer. I sort of collect FRENCH cow creamers. Not sure why, but this one matches my Wedgwood Wild Strawberry China (_that's the $7.99 Goodwill Fives sets of  5 piece setting Wedgwood China I got a million years ago_). Also laughed at the strawberry on his butt.



Love the plates...giggling at the cow!



wildfury said:


> A store near me had a half off sale so I had to go.  Had to!
> 
> Vintage light blue wool coat:  $7.50 ​ Long royal blue wool coat:  $7.50
> 
> Love these two!  The first one's from the 60's but looks new, plus the colour is wonderful.  They're both really great quality, and the royal blue one is so heavy and warm.
> 
> Anteprima - Black silk dress:  $7.50 ​ Red Versace-esque dress:  $4
> 
> I never heard of the first brand, but since it was silk and made in Italy, I figured it was probably pretty expensive.  Turns out it's a really popular brand in Asia.  I saw a bunch of their skirts priced at $700, so this was probably a lot more than that!  The skirt has so much material, it falls in a really neat way.
> 
> I bought the other one because I really liked the metal accents:
> ​Also found an Alpaca wool scarf for $3.
> 
> I had a coupon so I went to Value Village as well.  I found these:
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Yoko Tsuji - Red/black wool skirt suit:  $7.50​ Thierry Mugler for Clarins - Red blazer:  $7.50
> 
> I really like the design of the first blazer, but I can't find any info on the company.  Too bad, I'd love to see their other stuff! One of the chains is missing...just noticed that.
> 
> I was super excited about the Mugler!  It's been one of my dreams to find something of his at a thrift store, ever since Pao's find.
> 
> Turns out Clarins is the company that distributes his perfumes, so he designed some of the uniforms for their salespeople.  I guess that sort of counts!
> 
> I actually found two at the same time, but the other one was smaller so I didn't buy it.  Plus, this one was completely unused..the buttons are still hanging from one of the buttonholes!
> 
> I noticed that the other one had "Mugler" on the buttons while this one only says "Clarins."  I wish mine said Mugler too .​



Cool stuff! Are you sure you're missing a chain...or does that one slip over the other button to close the blazer?


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> No garage sales today so we went to the Thrift Store. Found these *Cyclamen *plates for $6.99 (for 4). Looked them up, and they are reselling for $20 each. Could not find the retail price. But they are sold in Museums. I love the color.
> Cordon bleu strawberry cow creamer. I sort of collect FRENCH cow creamers. Not sure why, but this one matches my Wedgwood Wild Strawberry China (_that's the $7.99 Goodwill Fives sets of 5 piece setting Wedgwood China I got a million years ago_). Also laughed at the strawberry on his butt.


Love the plates, the color is different and pretty. As for the cow, I love the strawberry on his bottom. I think I found something with that pattern, but haven't been able to use it.  I will take a pic. I find so many dishes and I think I have the patterns I want.  Four years ago, I started collecting Desert Rose by Franciscan. While in college I had a campus job, so I bought my mom a set; that was her dream pattern. I thought it was so pretty. It's hard finding pieces that are not chipped, but so far so good.


----------



## Deborah105

Raven3766 said:


> Be careful of what you wish for...I found this at GW for $8. It works beautifully. It chimes every 15 minutes and the loooong chime every hour. I don't know how to set it. At night, I place it in the washroom until I can figure
> it out. Other than that, I always wanted one and it was at a pretty good deal. It's a Ridgeway.


Did you figure it out yet? That is such a great piece! On a mantle or anywhere to be honest. 


lazlo8 said:


> This was $6.50 ... gorgeous taupe wool ... beautifully large and yet shapely on.  I am happy. Now I can walk in the rain with the Hubs since I thrifted him not one but two Aquascutum raincoats ... I will have no shame!I bought this at Goodwill for $7.99 ... had the longest argument with myself over it.
> 
> It has tiny white beads all over it and the careless girl who argued about my coupon tried to fold it and not carefully so it almost got snagged on her stupid goodwill overly buttoned up vests. I had to tell her to take it easy and not be so careless.  Luckily she didn't snag it.  Or it would have stayed there at Goodwill!
> 
> I don't think anyone ever wore this. Beautiful light weight jacket .... I paid $3.


Oh my. OH MY! It's certain - I want to go thrifting with you so badly! These things you find. So good!


LisaK026 said:


> No garage sales today so we went to the Thrift Store. Found these *Cyclamen *plates for $6.99 (for 4). Looked them up, and they are reselling for $20 each. Could not find the retail price. But they are sold in Museums. I love the color.
> 
> Cordon bleu strawberry cow creamer. I sort of collect FRENCH cow creamers. Not sure why, but this one matches my Wedgwood Wild Strawberry China (_that's the $7.99 Goodwill Fives sets of  5 piece setting Wedgwood China I got a million years ago_). Also laughed at the strawberry on his butt.


I love plates so much. I have to walk away a lot because wth? yes? I wouldn't have been able to walk away from these. Lovely!

The creamer makes me misty because my very best friend collected these before she and her husband sold their farm and moved to Florida. Sad.


wildfury said:


> A store near me had a half off sale so I had to go.  Had to!
> 
> Vintage light blue wool coat:  $7.50
> Long royal blue wool coat:  $7.50
> 
> Love these two! The first one's from the 60's but looks new, plus the colour is wonderful. They're both really great quality, and the royal blue one is so heavy and warm.
> 
> Anteprima - Black silk dress:  $7.50
> Red Versace-esque dress:  $4
> 
> I never heard of the first brand, but since it was silk and made in Italy, I figured it was probably pretty expensive.  Turns out it's a really popular brand in Asia. I saw a bunch of their skirts priced at $700, so this was probably a lot more than that!  The skirt has so much material, it falls in a really neat way.
> 
> I bought the other one because I really liked the metal accents:
> 
> Also found an Alpaca wool scarf for $3.
> 
> I had a coupon so I went to Value Village as well.  I found these:
> 
> Yoko Tsuji - Red/black wool skirt suit:  $7.50
> Thierry Mugler for Clarins - Red blazer:  $7.50
> 
> I really like the design of the first blazer, but I can't find any info on the company.  Too bad, I'd love to see their other stuff! One of the chains is missing...just noticed that.
> 
> I was super excited about the Mugler!  It's been one of my dreams to find something of his at a thrift store, ever since Pao's find.
> 
> Turns out Clarins is the company that distributes his perfumes, so he designed some of the uniforms for their salespeople.  I guess that sort of counts!
> 
> I actually found two at the same time, but the other one was smaller so I didn't buy it.  Plus, this one was completely unused..the buttons are still hanging from one of the buttonholes!
> 
> I noticed that the other one had "Mugler" on the buttons while this one only says "Clarins."  I wish mine said Mugler too .


The color of that coat is fantastic. The collar of the other one looks really interesting. Can you take a closeup of it? It looks so cool!


JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...do come over and visit...there's a TON of valuable info over there!
> 
> Thanks...the lining of the Dooney was really dirty...cleaned up fairly well. I originally thought I would sell it...now I'm thinking maybe I can have a "Dooney Day" once in a while
> 
> LOVE YOUR STUFF...I grew up with that same clock...brought a little tear to my eye!



thank you! When I found it I kept saying to myself, "WTH? You DO NOT need that. Turns out I really did need it!


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> Be careful of what you wish for...I found this at GW for $8. It works beautifully. It chimes every 15 minutes and
> the loooong chime every hour. I don't know how to set it. At night, I place it in the washroom until I can figure
> it out. Other than that, I always wanted one and it was at a pretty good deal. It's a Ridgeway.
> http://


 

Beautiful!  No clue on how you get it to clam up overnight as I have the same problem with a cuckoo clock in the breakfast room.  It is why we don't keep it wound.  Let us know if you find a sleepytime solution!  It is glorious though ... very very very good price!




wildfury said:


> Thank you guys for making me feel not crazy .  I think I might have picked up the Prada pants...I don't have Prada anything!  Actually, I probably would have picked up the ugly coat if it were a lot cheaper.  Guess I'm only sort of crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would have taken way too much work, plus I'm not sure how much it would have been to tailor it.  I think that if I didn't find anything else, I would have been tempted...but I was tired from looking around so long and hauling such a heavy basket around .
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, all of them!  If you were comparing it  to that other $7.99 dress I can see why you'd hesitate...but it's still  a pretty dress in its own right!
> 
> And that blazer has great lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that apply to Aquascutum as well?  I actually found 4 of  their raincoats in the last year...I didn't buy any of them because they  were all so plain and shapeless!  I thought of you each time .


 
Blazers, coats and overcoats are all very hard to tailor or alter.  I think a great raincoat is hard to find but you'll find it!  The fabric in most raincoats will break more needles than denim ... 

Yes I was hesitating cause I had the dress that stands on it's own masterpiece princess theatre in one hand and I had already seen enough at Goodwill.  Seriously, they offend me.  And so I was ready to leave but had a blazer in one hand from an anthropologie brand.  It was white eyelet and fit well but on looking closer I saw stains and then a rip in the lining ... (one of my kryptonite deal breakers ...) and yellow sweat stains.  SO yeah, I put that back and bought the Sue Wong.  

We're cheap cheapers separated at birth wildfury



LisaK026 said:


> No garage sales today so we went to the Thrift Store. Found these *Cyclamen *plates for $6.99 (for 4). Looked them up, and they are reselling for $20 each. Could not find the retail price. But they are sold in Museums. I love the color.
> Cordon bleu strawberry cow creamer. I sort of collect FRENCH cow creamers. Not sure why, but this one matches my Wedgwood Wild Strawberry China (_that's the $7.99 Goodwill Fives sets of  5 piece setting Wedgwood China I got a million years ago_). Also laughed at the strawberry on his butt.


 
Is that a berry on your butt or are you just happy to see me?  MOO!

Those plates are gorgeous.  Seriously really really really pretty!



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...I love my trips to the Bargain Barn...the thrill of the hunt!
> 
> How could you possibly argue over beads and silk??? Great finds as usual!


 
It's so interesting to me that the beads Sue Wong used here are white and tranparaent.  Very unusal. Cut on the bias so it clings and I will need very high heels ...


A few weeks ago the Hubs told me that he'd managed to get a plus one to the Magic Castle and I had one hour to dress in a gown to go ... one hour.  Most women would freak out but I was thinking ..."which of my fabulous gowns will get to go out with me tonight!?"

It was nice and is cause I am a thrifter ...

We had fun and he wore a Balmain tIe that I had thrifted also ...



wildfury said:


> A store near me had a half off sale so I had to go.  Had to!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage light blue wool coat:  $7.50​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long royal blue wool coat:  $7.50​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these two!  The first one's from the 60's but looks new, plus the colour is wonderful.  They're both really great quality, and the royal blue one is so heavy and warm.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Anteprima - Black silk dress:  $7.50​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Versace-esque dress:  $4​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of the first brand, but since it was silk and made in Italy, I figured it was probably pretty expensive.  Turns out it's a really popular brand in Asia.  I saw a bunch of their skirts priced at $700, so this was probably a lot more than that!  The skirt has so much material, it falls in a really neat way.​
> 
> 
> I bought the other one because I really liked the metal accents:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found an Alpaca wool scarf for $3.
> 
> I had a coupon so I went to Value Village as well.  I found these:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yoko Tsuji - Red/black wool skirt suit:  $7.50​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler for Clarins - Red blazer:  $7.50​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the design of the first blazer, but I can't find any info on the company.  Too bad, I'd love to see their other stuff! One of the chains is missing...just noticed that.​
> I was super excited about the Mugler!  It's been one of my dreams to find something of his at a thrift store, ever since Pao's find.​
> 
> 
> ​
> Turns out Clarins is the company that distributes his perfumes, so he designed some of the uniforms for their salespeople.  I guess that sort of counts!​
> I actually found two at the same time, but the other one was smaller so I didn't buy it.  Plus, this one was completely unused..the buttons are still hanging from one of the buttonholes!​
> I noticed that the other one had "Mugler" on the buttons while this one only says "Clarins."  I wish mine said Mugler too .​


 
WOW!  Score!  Nice job!  You got thrift exhausted!  I be that is hard to do.  I love the Clarins jacket.  They wear those at the posh shops at the Clarins counter.  I didn't know he was so associated with them.  Explains a bit.  Clarins also did David Yurman fragrances which I have managed to gather 2 outta 3 ...

See how AMAZING  the two coats are?  No wonder you said no to the Burberry ... Glorious details perfect color!

Jut beautiful!  You did a great job!


----------



## Raven3766

Deborah105 said:


> Did you figure it out yet? That is such a great piece! On a mantle or anywhere to be honest.
> 
> I think someone wound it up pretty tightly, so I will have to wait it out. In the meantime, it spends the night in the washroom.  I love the sound during the day, but I can't take at night. It will make it to the mantle one day.


----------



## Raven3766

wildfury said:


> A store near me had a half off sale so I had to go. Had to!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Vintage light blue wool coat: $7.50​
> 
> 
> Long royal blue wool coat: $7.50​
> 
> Love these two! The first one's from the 60's but looks new, plus the colour is wonderful. They're both really great quality, and the royal blue one is so heavy and warm.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anteprima - Black silk dress: $7.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Versace-esque dress: $4
> 
> I never heard of the first brand, but since it was silk and made in Italy, I figured it was probably pretty expensive. Turns out it's a really popular brand in Asia. I saw a bunch of their skirts priced at $700, so this was probably a lot more than that! The skirt has so much material, it falls in a really neat way.​
> I bought the other one because I really liked the metal accents:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Also found an Alpaca wool scarf for $3.
> 
> I had a coupon so I went to Value Village as well. I found these:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Yoko Tsuji - Red/black wool skirt suit: $7.50
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler for Clarins - Red blazer: $7.50​
> 
> I really like the design of the first blazer, but I can't find any info on the company. Too bad, I'd love to see their other stuff! One of the chains is missing...just noticed that.​
> I was super excited about the Mugler! It's been one of my dreams to find something of his at a thrift store, ever since Pao's find.​
> 
> 
> ​
> Turns out Clarins is the company that distributes his perfumes, so he designed some of the uniforms for their salespeople. I guess that sort of counts!​
> I actually found two at the same time, but the other one was smaller so I didn't buy it. Plus, this one was completely unused..the buttons are still hanging from one of the buttonholes!​
> I noticed that the other one had "Mugler" on the buttons while this one only says "Clarins." I wish mine said Mugler too .​




You truly cleaned up! That red dress in on fire! I would wear that for New Year's Eve!


----------



## Lzamare

wildfury said:


> Just curious...do you guys think I'm crazy for passing up a Burberry coat?  It looked just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it was real because all of the checks matched up and the labels were there.  I didn't buy it because it seemed so plain and shapeless!  It also didn't have the classic nova check, it had some other plaid that I didn't think was very nice.  It was this plaid:
> 
> http://www.theckcblog.com/2013/11/today-at-thrift-very-vintage-burberry.html
> 
> It was only around $7.50 - $12 though, I can't remember the price exactly.  I bought so much stuff that I didn't want to spend more on something I didn't like that much, plus my basket was full.  If it were any other brand I wouldn't have given it a second look!



Then you did fine.... Buy stuff because you like it and it looks good on you.   If a $700 coat is not your style or look  for $12 then just look at it as you saved $12


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Beautiful!  No clue on how you get it to clam up overnight as I have the same problem with a cuckoo clock in the breakfast room.  It is why we don't keep it wound.  Let us know if you find a sleepytime solution!  It is glorious though ... very very very good price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazers, coats and overcoats are all very hard to tailor or alter.  I think a great raincoat is hard to find but you'll find it!  The fabric in most raincoats will break more needles than denim ...
> 
> Yes I was hesitating cause I had the dress that stands on it's own masterpiece princess theatre in one hand and I had already seen enough at Goodwill.  Seriously, they offend me.  And so I was ready to leave but had a blazer in one hand from an anthropologie brand.  It was white eyelet and fit well but on looking closer I saw stains and then a rip in the lining ... (one of my kryptonite deal breakers ...) and yellow sweat stains.  SO yeah, I put that back and bought the Sue Wong.
> 
> We're cheap cheapers separated at birth wildfury
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a berry on your butt or are you just happy to see me?  MOO!
> 
> Those plates are gorgeous.  Seriously really really really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> It's so interesting to me that the beads Sue Wong used here are white and tranparaent.  Very unusal. Cut on the bias so it clings and I will need very high heels ...
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago the Hubs told me that he'd managed to get a plus one to the Magic Castle and I had one hour to dress in a gown to go ... one hour.  Most women would freak out but I was thinking ..."which of my fabulous gowns will get to go out with me tonight!?"
> 
> It was nice and is cause I am a thrifter ...
> 
> We had fun and he wore a Balmain tIe that I had thrifted also ...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  Score!  Nice job!  You got thrift exhausted!  I be that is hard to do.  I love the Clarins jacket.  They wear those at the posh shops at the Clarins counter.  I didn't know he was so associated with them.  Explains a bit.  Clarins also did David Yurman fragrances which I have managed to gather 2 outta 3 ...
> 
> See how AMAZING  the two coats are?  No wonder you said no to the Burberry ... Glorious details perfect color!
> 
> Jut beautiful!  You did a great job!




That Sue Wong dress is gorg! Great find.

My Uncle restores cuckoo clocks. I will ask him if he has a solution for bedtime.


----------



## wildfury

JOODLZ said:


> LOL...yeah once in a while I change it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the plates...giggling at the cow!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool stuff! Are you sure you're missing a chain...or does that one slip over the other button to close the blazer?



Thanks!  Gee, you're right about that!  I just noticed that there's a double ended clip.  I guess I don't need to do anything then .  I did think it would look nice with too hanging chains though.



Deborah105 said:


> Did you figure it out yet? That is such a great piece! On a mantle or anywhere to be honest.
> 
> Oh my. OH MY! It's certain - I want to go thrifting with you so badly! These things you find. So good!
> 
> I love plates so much. I have to walk away a lot because wth? yes? I wouldn't have been able to walk away from these. Lovely!
> 
> The creamer makes me misty because my very best friend collected these  before she and her husband sold their farm and moved to Florida. Sad.
> 
> The color of that coat is fantastic. The collar of the other one looks  really interesting. Can you take a closeup of it? It looks so cool!
> 
> 
> thank you! When I found it I kept saying to myself, "WTH? You DO NOT need that. Turns out I really did need it!



Thanks!  You mean the royal blue one?  I'll get a picture for you, but I didn't think it was anything out of the ordinary .



lazlo8 said:


> Beautiful!  No clue on how you get it to clam up  overnight as I have the same problem with a cuckoo clock in the  breakfast room.  It is why we don't keep it wound.  Let us know if you  find a sleepytime solution!  It is glorious though ... very very very  good price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazers, coats and overcoats are all very hard to tailor or alter.  I  think a great raincoat is hard to find but you'll find it!  The fabric  in most raincoats will break more needles than denim ...
> 
> Yes I was hesitating cause I had the dress that stands on it's own  masterpiece princess theatre in one hand and I had already seen enough  at Goodwill.  Seriously, they offend me.  And so I was ready to leave  but had a blazer in one hand from an anthropologie brand.  It was white  eyelet and fit well but on looking closer I saw stains and then a rip in  the lining ... (one of my kryptonite deal breakers ...) and yellow  sweat stains.  SO yeah, I put that back and bought the Sue Wong.
> 
> We're cheap cheapers separated at birth wildfury
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a berry on your butt or are you just happy to see me?  MOO!
> 
> Those plates are gorgeous.  Seriously really really really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> It's so interesting to me that the beads Sue Wong used here are white  and tranparaent.  Very unusal. Cut on the bias so it clings and I will  need very high heels ...
> 
> 
> A few weeks ago the Hubs told me that he'd managed to get a plus one to  the Magic Castle and I had one hour to dress in a gown to go ... one  hour.  Most women would freak out but I was thinking ..."which of my  fabulous gowns will get to go out with me tonight!?"
> 
> It was nice and is cause I am a thrifter ...
> 
> We had fun and he wore a Balmain tIe that I had thrifted also ...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  Score!  Nice job!  You got thrift exhausted!  I be that is hard to  do.  I love the Clarins jacket.  They wear those at the posh shops at  the Clarins counter.  I didn't know he was so associated with them.   Explains a bit.  Clarins also did David Yurman fragrances which I have  managed to gather 2 outta 3 ...
> 
> See how AMAZING  the two coats are?  No wonder you said no to the Burberry ... Glorious details perfect color!
> 
> Jut beautiful!  You did a great job!



Thanks!  It was mainly that royal blue one...it was so heavy and it took up most of my basket.  Plus I was already trying so much stuff on, it was a lot of work to haul everything over and then put them back.  I mean, a lot of the other ones were heavy too .

I'll just make sure I'll never go into a Clarins with that blazer.  That would be awkward!  I wonder if they still use those ones.

Agreed on the gowns!  I love dressing up, and I have an arsenal just in case.  Heck, I even have a wedding dress for unexpected proposals !



Raven3766 said:


> You truly cleaned up! That red dress in on fire! I would wear that for New Year's Eve!



Thanks!  If you were closer, I'd let you borrow it .



Lzamare said:


> Then you did fine.... Buy stuff because you like  it and it looks good on you.   If a $700 coat is not your style or look   for $12 then just look at it as you saved $12



Thanks, you're right.  It fit, but it didn't look good on me.  But...maybe if I bought it to sell, I could have funded a few of my purchases!  I didn't think the pattern made it very in demand though.


----------



## wildfury

Ok...here's the REAL reason it was so easy to pass up that other Burberry coat:













Fits me like a dream and was only $15 !!  Just got her authenticated!  

I was really unsure because the checks don't match up, but since it looked so good on I thought it could be real.  

Plus, I was sure the ugly one was real, and they did have similarities.  I'm really glad I didn't leave this behind!  

Would it be a bad idea to throw it in the washing machine?  It says not to, but the materials seem alright for it.​


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> That Sue Wong dress is gorg! Great find.
> 
> My Uncle restores cuckoo clocks. I will ask him if he has a solution for bedtime.


 
Oh thank you so much!  That is so very cuckoo-kind of you!

I agree the Sue Wong is lovely, cut on the bias and makes me seem 8 feet tall!  All that tiny beading and wrapped tiny threads ... amazing ...  I cannot imagine how long it took to contruct!





wildfury said:


> Ok...here's the REAL reason it was so easy to pass up that other Burberry coat:​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> Fits me like a dream and was only $15 !!  Just got her authenticated!​
> I was really unsure because the checks don't match up, but since it looked so good on I thought it could be real.​
> Plus, I was sure the ugly one was real, and they did have similarities.  I'm really glad I didn't leave this behind!​
> Would it be a bad idea to throw it in the washing machine?  It says not to, but the materials seem alright for it.​


 
How beautiful!!  Oh yeah now that is a great coat!

If there's no leather buckles ... like at the sleeves or the belt it would maybe be ok in the wash.  Also no wool.  There cannot be any wool.  And if I were you I would pre-treat areas that need more help.  Maybe Soilove (So I Love!) on the marking about the tag?  I bet that would take it out.  I just used Soilove on a huge black mark on a dress ... it took the marks out on about 4 minutes with cold water ....


----------



## lazlo8

Oh and also wildfury I had forgotten that it was you with the wedding dress!  Hahaha that is the most awesome thing EVER if you ask me!  I think I have two dresses that I could wear easily if the Hubs is ever all "HEY let's go get married AGAIN!"  ... I am set ...


LOVE that we're ready!  You know that is not common!  I'm proud of all of us!


----------



## Tomsmom

wildfury said:


> Ok...here's the REAL reason it was so easy to pass up that other Burberry coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits me like a dream and was only $15 !!  Just got her authenticated!
> 
> I was really unsure because the checks don't match up, but since it looked so good on I thought it could be real.
> 
> Plus, I was sure the ugly one was real, and they did have similarities.  I'm really glad I didn't leave this behind!
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to throw it in the washing machine?  It says not to, but the materials seem alright for it.​



Oh my goodness, congrats!!!   Great coat!


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]alessandro di benedetti[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 

[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Now I have ... a lot of really beautiful blazers.  But this is a serious work of art.  Retail on Alessandro Di Benedetti ... is crazy towne!  I touched this and knew it was something lovely.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I paid $5.99 (it was at Goodwill)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]back construction divine[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I went to an estate sale up the street and it was just lovely.  Second day so the prices were great.  I just bought books, but they were quilting books which are usually insanely expensive.  I was pleased.  This is the 1961 version of Emma ... it smells great too.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Betsey Johnson ... I love this trim ...[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hers is another that I would like lots of, but I don't want to pay much for them ...  very very soft![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Oh thank you so much!  That is so very cuckoo-kind of you!
> 
> I agree the Sue Wong is lovely, cut on the bias and makes me seem 8 feet tall!  All that tiny beading and wrapped tiny threads ... amazing ...  I cannot imagine how long it took to contruct!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How beautiful!!  Oh yeah now that is a great coat!
> 
> If there's no leather buckles ... like at the sleeves or the belt it would maybe be ok in the wash.  Also no wool.  There cannot be any wool.  And if I were you I would pre-treat areas that need more help.  Maybe Soilove (So I Love!) on the marking about the tag?  I bet that would take it out.  I just used Soilove on a huge black mark on a dress ... it took the marks out on about 4 minutes with cold water ....


I talked to my Uncle. He said to turn the cuckoo off you have to remove the weight at the bottom. The cuckoo weight is usually the one on the far right. He doesn't recommend doing it on a daily basis though. You have to sync up the time to the cuckoo-ing.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Be careful of what you wish for...I found this at GW for $8. It works beautifully. It chimes every 15 minutes and
> the loooong chime every hour. I don't know how to set it. At night, I place it in the washroom until I can figure
> it out. Other than that, I always wanted one and it was at a pretty good deal. It's a Ridgeway.
> http://


My BFF has one of these, was her parents. I don't know if it's a Ridgeway, but it chimes every 15 min and on the hour. I will ask her if she knows anything about setting it.


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> I talked to my Uncle. He said to turn the cuckoo off you have to remove the weight at the bottom. The cuckoo weight is usually the one on the far right. He doesn't recommend doing it on a daily basis though. You have to sync up the time to the cuckoo-ing.


 
So nice!  TY!

OK I will try that.  But so how did anyone live with these clocks?  Heavy sleepers?  Heavy drinkers?  Were they just all fine being woken up every 15 minutes? ......  Is this the real reason the Germans caused the world so many big wars?

All rhetorical questions of course.  Cuckoo!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> So nice!  TY!
> 
> OK I will try that.  But so how did anyone live with these clocks?  Heavy sleepers?  Heavy drinkers?  Were they just all fine being woken up every 15 minutes? ......  Is this the real reason the Germans caused the world so many big wars?
> 
> All rhetorical questions of course.  Cuckoo!


I think cuckoo clocks are why they were so cranky! My Grandparents had a cuckoo clock in the dining room when I was growing up. They had a 2 story house so you didn't really notice it upstairs. I think you just get used to it. The first beach house my family bought was on the water  ( southern NJ ) and was about a half mile from this wooden bridge which was one of the main entrances to the town. All the bedrooms were upstairs and I used to lay in bed and night and think I would never fall asleep due to all the cars crossing the bridge. I got used to it, and when we moved into a larger house in town 5 years later I would lay in bed and miss it. It truly became background noise.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Deborah105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you figure it out yet? That is such a great piece! On a mantle or anywhere to be honest.
> 
> I think someone wound it up pretty tightly, so I will have to wait it out. In the meantime, it spends the night in the washroom.  I love the sound during the day, but I can't take at night. It will make it to the mantle one day.
> 
> 
> 
> The
> I checked with my BFF. Her clock is a Revere with Westminster chimes and only has one slot for the key. She's heard the clock her whole life and doesn't even notice it when it chimes. I notice when I am over and it would bother my sleep as well. Try Googling and see what you find.
Click to expand...


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Deborah105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you figure it out yet? That is such a great piece! On a mantle or anywhere to be honest.
> 
> I think someone wound it up pretty tightly, so I will have to wait it out. In the meantime, it spends the night in the washroom.  I love the sound during the day, but I can't take at night. It will make it to the mantle one day.
> 
> 
> 
> I just Googled and they have a wonderful website. I also saw that on some models there is a switch on the back that you can turn on so the clock doesn't chime at night. You can also download instruction manuals, etc. Check it out!
Click to expand...


----------



## Raven3766

wildfury said:


> Ok...here's the REAL reason it was so easy to pass up that other Burberry coat:​
> You little trickster, that is a _grea_t coat! That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The
> I checked with my BFF. Her clock is a Revere with Westminster chimes and only has one slot for the key. She's heard the clock her whole life and doesn't even notice it when it chimes. I notice when I am over and it would bother my sleep as well. Try Googling and see what you find.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Chow, I will google. Really, I love the sound....during the day. At night....no way! Anyway, thanks for checking it out for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Love the plates, the color is different and pretty. As for the cow, I love the strawberry on his bottom. I think I found something with that pattern, but haven't been able to use it.  I will take a pic. I find so many dishes and I think I have the patterns I want.  Four years ago, I started collecting Desert Rose by Franciscan. While in college I had a campus job, so I bought my mom a set; that was her dream pattern. I thought it was so pretty. It's hard finding pieces that are not chipped, but so far so good.


You should come out here, if you need to complete that pattern. I see more Desert Rose than any other pattern. It is everywhere here.


----------



## LisaK026

Paige Jeans $5. They fit like a glove. The material is really light/thin.


----------



## JOODLZ

Wow...this TOP 5 Secondhand Bargain list is really tough...too many goodies this year! 
...but here goes:
5.  Vintage 1980-ish GUCCI bag - $.25 at community yard sale
4.  Louis Vuitton belt - $.99 at Goodwill
3.  Blush Sterling Silver bling-y pendant - $2.99 at Goodwill
2.  Coach Legacy Leather Shoulder Bag (rose) - $6.99 Goodwill way underpriced this one!
     and of course, all the other Coaches I found this year!

and last but not least...making her debut...my Christmas present...
1.  1988 Rolex SS & 18K - PRICELESS - Hubby gets credit for spotting this at local jewelers' pre-Christmas sale in October - under $2,000

Happy New Year to all my Thrifty Friends...may 2014 be Thrift-acular!


----------



## lazlo8

LisaK026 said:


> Paige Jeans $5. They fit like a glove. The material is really light/thin.


 
I love Paige ... beautiful fit and somereally nice hand feel on the materials she uses ...




JOODLZ said:


> Wow...this TOP 5 Secondhand Bargain list is really tough...too many goodies this year!
> ...but here goes:
> 5.  Vintage 1980-ish GUCCI bag - $.25 at community yard sale
> 4.  Louis Vuitton belt - $.99 at Goodwill
> 3.  Blush Sterling Silver bling-y pendant - $2.99 at Goodwill
> 2.  Coach Legacy Leather Shoulder Bag (rose) - $6.99 Goodwill way underpriced this one!
> and of course, all the other Coaches I found this year!
> 
> and last but not least...making her debut...my Christmas present...
> 1.  1988 Rolex SS & 18K - PRICELESS - Hubby gets credit for spotting this at local jewelers' pre-Christmas sale in October - under $2,000
> 
> Happy New Year to all my Thrifty Friends...may 2014 be Thrift-acular!


 
WOW!  You're a girl after my own heart!  Rolex and Goodwill clearance center goes together like bacon and eggs ... or coupons and nail polish!  Beautiful Rolex ... that Legacy Coach was a great find!  Love it all!


----------



## Deborah105

wildfury said:


> Ok...here's the REAL reason it was so easy to pass up that other Burberry coat:
> 
> Fits me like a dream and was only $15 !!  Just got her authenticated!
> 
> I was really unsure because the checks don't match up, but since it looked so good on I thought it could be real.
> 
> Plus, I was sure the ugly one was real, and they did have similarities.  I'm really glad I didn't leave this behind!
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to throw it in the washing machine?  It says not to, but the materials seem alright for it.​


That would be a dream-find for me. I'd love a classic Burberry trench! That is a great find!


LisaK026 said:


> Paige Jeans $5. They fit like a glove. The material is really light/thin.


When I get to my size 10 I want to shop for jeans. I worked in a consignment shop a year or so ago and I never could believe the amount of JEANS that came in. Good jeans! And they did not sell. I'm going back to that very store when I'm smaller. There was never anything good in my chunky-monkee size.


JOODLZ said:


> Wow...this TOP 5 Secondhand Bargain list is really tough...too many goodies this year!
> ...but here goes:
> 5.  Vintage 1980-ish GUCCI bag - $.25 at community yard sale
> 4.  Louis Vuitton belt - $.99 at Goodwill
> 3.  Blush Sterling Silver bling-y pendant - $2.99 at Goodwill
> 2.  Coach Legacy Leather Shoulder Bag (rose) - $6.99 Goodwill way underpriced this one!
> and of course, all the other Coaches I found this year!
> 
> and last but not least...making her debut...my Christmas present...
> 1.  1988 Rolex SS & 18K - PRICELESS - Hubby gets credit for spotting this at local jewelers' pre-Christmas sale in October - under $2,000
> 
> Happy New Year to all my Thrifty Friends...may 2014 be Thrift-acular!



I love Thrift-acular! I will need to steal that phrase with your permission.

That watch! I am green. You lucky woman!!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> WOW!  You're a girl after my own heart!  Rolex and Goodwill clearance center goes together like bacon and eggs ... or coupons and nail polish!  Beautiful Rolex ... that Legacy Coach was a great find!  Love it all!



Thanks...LOLOL...it was tough not counting the 2 Dooney & Bourke bags for $1.00 each, the vintage Bottega Veneta bag for $1.00 and Celine scarf for $.75!



Deborah105 said:


> I love Thrift-acular! I will need to steal that phrase with your permission.
> 
> That watch! I am green. You lucky woman!!



Thanks...and of course, use Thrift-acular all you want! ...and yes, I'm a lucky ducky!


----------



## LisaK026

*MY 2013 TOP 5* *FINDS*
1. Tiffany & Co. Sterling Rocking Horse $1 ($718)
2. CHANEL Cosmetic Bag $350 ($1200) & Mini Clutch $178 ($800) 
3. Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals $85 (around $800)
4. GRUEN 14k gold watch $15 (more than $15)
5. Kate Spade Pink Jacket $6 @ GW (not sure)

I bought the KS Jacket to sell, but when I put it on, I liked it so much I kept it.
My friend rolled her eyes when I bought the sandals because they are so glitzy. I wear them all the time. I love them. They are my favorite of the 3 pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti's I found this year.


----------



## Deborah105

LisaK026 said:


> *MY 2013 TOP 5* *FINDS*
> 1. Tiffany & Co. Sterling Rocking Horse $1 ($718)
> 2. CHANEL Cosmetic Bag $350 ($1200) & Mini Clutch $178 ($800)
> 3. Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals $85 (around $800)
> 4. GRUEN 14k gold watch $15 (more than $15)
> 5. Kate Spade Pink Jacket $6 @ GW (not sure)
> 
> I bought the KS Jacket to sell, but when I put it on, I liked it so much I kept it.
> My friend rolled her eyes when I bought the sandals because they are so glitzy. I wear them all the time. I love them. They are my favorite of the 3 pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti's I found this year.



I'm getting so tired of seeing me say over and over, "Lovely!" But damn peeps! Every *-ing thing is lovely!

I would wear those sandals. I would wear them to walk the dog! Heh! In fact, I need those sandals in June when I go to Vegas with my DH to celebrate our five year anniversary. We were married in Vegas in 2009 and I need to glitz it up girl! Gimme! #teasin #lovethem


----------



## elvisgurly

Deborah105 said:


> That would be a dream-find for me. I'd love a classic Burberry trench! That is a great find!
> 
> 
> 
> When I get to my size 10 I want to shop for jeans. I worked in a consignment shop a year or so ago and I never could believe the amount of JEANS that came in. Good jeans! And they did not sell. I'm going back to that very store when I'm smaller. There was never anything good in my chunky-monkee size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Thrift-acular! I will need to steal that phrase with your permission.
> 
> 
> 
> That watch! I am green. You lucky woman!!




I'm around a 8-14 depending on the pants and have a pair of Paige and J. Brand that fit.  My favorites were a pair of 1969 Gap jeans, but they got too big.


----------



## elvisgurly

LisaK026 said:


> *MY 2013 TOP 5* *FINDS*
> 1. Tiffany & Co. Sterling Rocking Horse $1 ($718)
> 2. CHANEL Cosmetic Bag $350 ($1200) & Mini Clutch $178 ($800)
> 3. Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals $85 (around $800)
> 4. GRUEN 14k gold watch $15 (more than $15)
> 5. Kate Spade Pink Jacket $6 @ GW (not sure)
> 
> I bought the KS Jacket to sell, but when I put it on, I liked it so much I kept it.
> My friend rolled her eyes when I bought the sandals because they are so glitzy. I wear them all the time. I love them. They are my favorite of the 3 pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti's I found this year.




The Kate Spade jacket color is so pretty.


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> WOW!  You're a girl after my own heart!  Rolex and Goodwill clearance center goes together like bacon and eggs ... or coupons and nail polish!


You just crack me up.  You are our Thrifty Comedian! _Rolex & Goodwill_. Too funny.


----------



## chocolagirl

LisaK026 said:


> *MY 2013 TOP 5* *FINDS*
> 1. Tiffany & Co. Sterling Rocking Horse $1 ($718)
> 2. CHANEL Cosmetic Bag $350 ($1200) & Mini Clutch $178 ($800)
> 3. Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals $85 (around $800)
> 4. GRUEN 14k gold watch $15 (more than $15)
> 5. Kate Spade Pink Jacket $6 @ GW (not sure)
> 
> I bought the KS Jacket to sell, but when I put it on, I liked it so much I kept it.
> My friend rolled her eyes when I bought the sandals because they are so glitzy. I wear them all the time. I love them. They are my favorite of the 3 pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti's I found this year.


the Chanel mini clutch is so cute! and love the watch...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.


----------



## lazlo8

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.


 
Oh Krissie I am so sorry to hear that 

I hope they can treat it ...  and that you can be around family and friends right now.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lazlo8 said:


> Oh Krissie I am so sorry to hear that
> 
> I hope they can treat it ...  and that you can be around family and friends right now.



Thank you lazlo. They are going to remove the tumor so I hope that does the trick.


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.


 

I'm so sorry to read this.  Hopefully the surgery will do the trick and her recovery is smooth.


----------



## Ladybug09

U r in my prayers.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> I'm so sorry to read this.  Hopefully the surgery will do the trick and her recovery is smooth.



Thank you so much! I am hoping for the same thing. She's fairly young so maybe it will be smooth.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Ladybug09 said:


> U r in my prayers.



Thank you very very much!


----------



## Tuuli35

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.


I am so sorry! Big hugs to you!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tuuli35 said:


> I am so sorry! Big hugs to you!



Thank you for the hugs!


----------



## kcf68

Hope your Grandmother has a smooth recovery and 2014 brings wonderful things to you!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kcf68 said:


> Hope your Grandmother has a smooth recovery and 2014 brings wonderful things to you!



Thank you. I hope 2014 is good because 2013 has been the worst year of my life.


----------



## ladyash

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.



Oh no  Hopefully they can remove it and that will be the end of it. I will join you with 2013 also being the worst year ever for me as well. I would like to wake up in 2012 and have a do over of 2013 with good things happening instead of all the bad.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ladyash said:


> Oh no  Hopefully they can remove it and that will be the end of it. I will join you with 2013 also being the worst year ever for me as well. I would like to wake up in 2012 and have a do over of 2013 with good things happening instead of all the bad.



Thank you! I am hoping that will be the case. I'm sorry your 2013 was awful too. I will join you in a do over. Imagine...I wish


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.




Praying for a successful surgery. You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## KrissieNO.5

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Praying for a successful surgery. You and your family are in my prayers



Thank you for your prayers. So sweet.


----------



## magdalinka

Krissie hang in there. Hope she will get through.. Hugs...


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.


Hugs to you and your family Krissie! Cancer is so treatable today, my BFF just hit her 12 yr mark in remission from breast cancer. Treatment today is amazing and hopefully your Grandmother responds well. 2014 is going to be a better year for you!


----------



## elvisgurly

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.




Sorry to hear that Krissie.  Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Krissie hang in there. Hope she will get through.. Hugs...





chowlover2 said:


> Hugs to you and your family Krissie! Cancer is so treatable today, my BFF just hit her 12 yr mark in remission from breast cancer. Treatment today is amazing and hopefully your Grandmother responds well. 2014 is going to be a better year for you!





elvisgurly said:


> Sorry to hear that Krissie.  Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers.



Thank you so much!! You ladies are the greatest. I hope 2014 is going to be better, chow. Here's hoping.


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.


 I'm so sorry. I will continue to pray for your grandmother, you and your family.


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you so much!! You ladies are the greatest. I hope 2014 is going to be better, chow. Here's hoping.


When bad things happens, it just seems everything goes wrong at once. It happens to us all.  You'll get through it, we are all here for you. You can unload anytime.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Wow...this TOP 5 Secondhand Bargain list is really tough...too many goodies this year!
> ...but here goes:
> 5. Vintage 1980-ish GUCCI bag - $.25 at community yard sale
> 4. Louis Vuitton belt - $.99 at Goodwill
> 3. Blush Sterling Silver bling-y pendant - $2.99 at Goodwill
> 2. Coach Legacy Leather Shoulder Bag (rose) - $6.99 Goodwill way underpriced this one!
> and of course, all the other Coaches I found this year!
> 
> and last but not least...making her debut...my Christmas present...
> 1. 1988 Rolex SS & 18K - PRICELESS - Hubby gets credit for spotting this at local jewelers' pre-Christmas sale in October - under $2,000
> 
> Happy New Year to all my Thrifty Friends...may 2014 be Thrift-acular!


 Wow, the Rolex is the cherry on top! Nice!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> *MY 2013 TOP 5* *FINDS*
> 1. Tiffany & Co. Sterling Rocking Horse $1 ($718)
> 2. CHANEL Cosmetic Bag $350 ($1200) & Mini Clutch $178 ($800)
> 3. Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals $85 (around $800)
> 4. GRUEN 14k gold watch $15 (more than $15)
> 5. Kate Spade Pink Jacket $6 @ GW (not sure)
> 
> I bought the KS Jacket to sell, but when I put it on, I liked it so much I kept it.
> My friend rolled her eyes when I bought the sandals because they are so glitzy. I wear them all the time. I love them. They are my favorite of the 3 pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti's I found this year.


Love you top five and I'm still thinkin'.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> When bad things happens, it just seems everything goes wrong at once. It happens to us all.  You'll get through it, we are all here for you. You can unload anytime.





Raven3766 said:


> I'm so sorry. I will continue to pray for your grandmother, you and your family.



It's so true. Everything bad has happened at once, it's very overwhelming to say the least. I'm am grateful to have a support system here. TPF has gotten me through this incredibly rough year. You ladies are amazing, thank you all.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Love you top five and I'm still thinkin'.


Yeah, I am really looking forward to seeing yours (and everyone else's too).


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> Wow...this TOP 5 Secondhand Bargain list is really tough...too many goodies this year!
> ...but here goes:
> 5.  Vintage 1980-ish GUCCI bag - $.25 at community yard sale
> 4.  Louis Vuitton belt - $.99 at Goodwill
> 3.  Blush Sterling Silver bling-y pendant - $2.99 at Goodwill
> 2.  Coach Legacy Leather Shoulder Bag (rose) - $6.99 Goodwill way underpriced this one!
> and of course, all the other Coaches I found this year!
> 
> and last but not least...making her debut...my Christmas present...
> 1.  1988 Rolex SS & 18K - PRICELESS - Hubby gets credit for spotting this at local jewelers' pre-Christmas sale in October - under $2,000
> 
> Happy New Year to all my Thrifty Friends...may 2014 be Thrift-acular!


I love your top 5! And Rolex!!!



LisaK026 said:


> *MY 2013 TOP 5* *FINDS*
> 1. Tiffany & Co. Sterling Rocking Horse $1 ($718)
> 2. CHANEL Cosmetic Bag $350 ($1200) & Mini Clutch $178 ($800)
> 3. Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals $85 (around $800)
> 4. GRUEN 14k gold watch $15 (more than $15)
> 5. Kate Spade Pink Jacket $6 @ GW (not sure)
> 
> I bought the KS Jacket to sell, but when I put it on, I liked it so much I kept it.
> My friend rolled her eyes when I bought the sandals because they are so glitzy. I wear them all the time. I love them. They are my favorite of the 3 pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti's I found this year.


Love it! The Chanel it gorgeous! 



Raven3766 said:


> Love you top five and I'm still thinkin'.


Hmm...
1. Hermes
2. Hermes
...
Correct me if I am wrong but wasn't it great "Hermes" year for you? 


I found MK bag today. After some research I don't know what to think about it. It feels and looks good but I could not find any version with this kind of strap, there has been only cross body and wristlet. I posted it to Michael Kors authentication thread but it is quiet there. Ladies, is any of you familiar with MK bags? Could you please take a look and give me your opinion. Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

I stopped by my fav thrift store yesterday afternoon.  This darling little old lady was there shopping and her outfit was so cute!  She must have been at least in her 70's. I had to snap a photo to share with ya'll:ninja:......leopard hat, trench coat and the best crazy pants ever!!  I immediately thought of Anne


----------



## Deborah105

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.



Krissie, I'm so sorry. Sending white, healing light her way.


----------



## Deborah105

authenticplease said:


> I stopped by my fav thrift store yesterday afternoon.  This darling little old lady was there shopping and her outfit was so cute!  She must have been at least in her 70's. I had to snap a photo to share with ya'll:ninja:......leopard hat, trench coat and the best crazy pants ever!!  I immediately thought of Anne
> View attachment 2446141



Look how happy she must be! Wearing some of her fantastic finds and looking for more.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Everytime I see a woman like that thrifting I think - that's going to be me in 30 years lol..



authenticplease said:


> I stopped by my fav thrift store yesterday afternoon.  This darling little old lady was there shopping and her outfit was so cute!  She must have been at least in her 70's. I had to snap a photo to share with ya'll:ninja:......leopard hat, trench coat and the best crazy pants ever!!  I immediately thought of Anne
> View attachment 2446141


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> *MY 2013 TOP 5* *FINDS*
> 1. Tiffany & Co. Sterling Rocking Horse $1 ($718)
> 2. CHANEL Cosmetic Bag $350 ($1200) & Mini Clutch $178 ($800)
> 3. Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals $85 (around $800)
> 4. GRUEN 14k gold watch $15 (more than $15)
> 5. Kate Spade Pink Jacket $6 @ GW (not sure)
> 
> I bought the KS Jacket to sell, but when I put it on, I liked it so much I kept it.
> My friend rolled her eyes when I bought the sandals because they are so glitzy. I wear them all the time. I love them. They are my favorite of the 3 pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti's I found this year.



BEAUTIFUL, FABULOUS finds! I've never seen ANY Chanel...yet!


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sorry to be a buzzkill but I just found out my grandmothers tumor is cancer. I feel so sick right now. 2013 has been the worst year ever for me. I'm just so incredibly sad.



Hugs to you and your family!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Wow, the Rolex is the cherry on top! Nice!



Thanks...I love it!



Tuuli35 said:


> I love your top 5! And Rolex!!!
> 
> 
> Love it! The Chanel it gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Hmm...
> 1. Hermes
> 2. Hermes
> ...
> Correct me if I am wrong but wasn't it great "Hermes" year for you?
> 
> 
> I found MK bag today. After some research I don't know what to think about it. It feels and looks good but I could not find any version with this kind of strap, there has been only cross body and wristlet. I posted it to Michael Kors authentication thread but it is quiet there. Ladies, is any of you familiar with MK bags? Could you please take a look and give me your opinion. Thank you!



Thanks...and good luck with your MK!


----------



## Raven3766

Yesterday, I found a vintage baby alligator purse with the head and feet. When I would see this particular handbag on the bay, I would cringe.  But when I was digging through a huge cart and saw it for 75cent, I went to the register.  It needs some work, but that's easy.  Anyway, I want to post but I don't want to offend.  I will post it on the Show me some skin: Let's see your exotics!, if you want to take a peek.


----------



## Deborah105

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday, I found a vintage baby alligator purse with the head and feet. When I would see this particular handbag on the bay, I would cringe.  But when I was digging through a huge cart and saw it for 75cent, I went to the register.  It needs some work, but that's easy.  Anyway, I want to post but I don't want to offend.  I will post it on the Show me some skin: Let's see your exotics!, if you want to take a peek.



I know some people do cringe about this stuff, but I say you rescued this little beauty from obscurity. It will now be lovingly restored by you and enjoyed. That's a win to me.


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> BEAUTIFUL, FABULOUS finds! I've never seen ANY Chanel...yet!


The Chanels were eBay purchases. The $35 Chanel I found at the Thrift store is the only one I have ever seen, or heard of _(I think). _


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday, I found a vintage baby alligator purse with the head and feet. When I would see this particular handbag on the bay, I would cringe.  But when I was digging through a huge cart and saw it for 75cent, I went to the register.  It needs some work, but that's easy.  Anyway, I want to post but I don't want to offend.  I will post it on the Show me some skin: Let's see your exotics!, if you want to take a peek.


(Sorry buddy) That would just creep me out, like those mink and fox stoles with the head and tail still attached. I'm too much of an animal lover. It's one thing if the body parts are not attached and the vintage ones aren't as bad (from an ethical standpoint),  but.........there's just something wrong with that and I couldn't do it. Just my opinion and I don't expect anyone else to agree.


----------



## authenticplease

Deborah105 said:


> Look how happy she must be! Wearing some of her fantastic finds and looking for more.



Yes....still enjoying the thrill of the hunt and rockin' the crazy pants



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Everytime I see a woman like that thrifting I think - that's going to be me in 30 years lol..



I hope I am still happily thrifting in 30 years.....and dressing sharply for my own occasions :sunnies


----------



## lazlo8

authenticplease said:


> I stopped by my fav thrift store yesterday afternoon.  This darling little old lady was there shopping and her outfit was so cute!  She must have been at least in her 70's. I had to snap a photo to share with ya'll:ninja:......leopard hat, trench coat and the best crazy pants ever!!  I immediately thought of Anne
> View attachment 2446141


 

Nice!  She looks adorable and I want those pants.  And that hat.  And I dig the shapeliness of her coat.  She gets a gold star!




Deborah105 said:


> I know some people do cringe about this stuff, but I say you rescued this little beauty from obscurity. It will now be lovingly restored by you and enjoyed. That's a win to me.


 

Yes I agree.  If you have ever seen the workers strip a big store like our Salvos here to "send it to Rags" you see how much stuff gets sent away to landfills ... 

It's neat to rescue treasures.  What a time it must have been when such an item was considered so posh.  It must have been so different.  I like to look at the old pictures and it explains my undying love for anyone who will wax nostalgic about when you had to wear a hat and gloves to go downtown!  You just had to!

yeah.  now I see women in their pajamas ... (heck I know I have been in my pajamas in the last month ...)


----------



## lazlo8

Good Morning Guys!  Sunrise!  Happy Days!

Here's a few things from Sunday Morning thrift ... $1 finds






DeanZign ...  never heard of her but when I googled it showed me Oprah on a magazine cover ...





http://s397.photobucket.com/user/Bl...BadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_1943.jpg.html

This dress had three big black marks on the back of the circle skirt.  Like ... mascara like.  Which may be how it ended up at one dollar land ... I took out the stains over the sink with Soilove and cold water and it took about 4 minutes ... hooray!






I removed this flower cause I didn't like the placement on the dress.  I'll give it a pin back so I can place it anywhere.  It would be pretty on a hat.  I have a feeling I used to be a milliner. Past Life.  Almost everything I see these days I think ... "Can I make this into a hat?"






A perfect T-Shirt for me ... nail polish!



Someone tore out all the tags so no clue who made this ... but it was $1








Vintage necklace ... $3 ... love it ... carved bone?  Ivory?  It's pretty and easy to wear ... weighs nothing





Misha [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]snuggling[/FONT] Blue ... 6 pound cat ... 23 pound cat


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> (Sorry buddy) That would just creep me out, like those mink and fox stoles with the head and tail still attached. I'm too much of an animal lover. It's one thing if the body parts are not attached and the vintage ones aren't as bad (from an ethical standpoint), but.........there's just something wrong with that and I couldn't do it. Just my opinion and I don't expect anyone else to agree.


It's okay, it freaks me out as well and I respect your opinion. If we all thought the same, this world would be quite boring. I cannot, I repeat will not ever touch the fox stoles with the head and legs; but I do love the feel of furs.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> Hugs to you and your family!



Thank you so much!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Deborah105 said:


> Krissie, I'm so sorry. Sending white, healing light her way.



Thank you so much!!! Positive vibes are much needed!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Good Morning Guys! Sunrise! Happy Days!
> 
> Here's a few things from Sunday Morning thrift ... $1 finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanZign ... never heard of her but when I googled it showed me Oprah on a magazine cover ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress had three big black marks on the back of the circle skirt. Like ... mascara like. Which may be how it ended up at one dollar land ... I took out the stains over the sink with Soilove and cold water and it took about 4 minutes ... hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed this flower cause I didn't like the placement on the dress. I'll give it a pin back so I can place it anywhere. It would be pretty on a hat. I have a feeling I used to be a milliner. Past Life. Almost everything I see these days I think ... "Can I make this into a hat?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect T-Shirt for me ... nail polish!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone tore out all the tags so no clue who made this ... but it was $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage necklace ... $3 ... love it ... carved bone? Ivory? It's pretty and easy to wear ... weighs nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]snuggling[/FONT] Blue ... 6 pound cat ... 23 pound cat


I really like the scenic view. The dress is adorable and the brooch flower is a brilliant idea. Man, that is the coolest t-shirt. Your cats look so comfortable, I'm thinking about snuggling on my couch.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Good Morning Guys!  Sunrise!  Happy Days!
> 
> Here's a few things from Sunday Morning thrift ... $1 finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanZign ...  never heard of her but when I googled it showed me Oprah on a magazine cover ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress had three big black marks on the back of the circle skirt.  Like ... mascara like.  Which may be how it ended up at one dollar land ... I took out the stains over the sink with Soilove and cold water and it took about 4 minutes ... hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed this flower cause I didn't like the placement on the dress.  I'll give it a pin back so I can place it anywhere.  It would be pretty on a hat.  I have a feeling I used to be a milliner. Past Life.  Almost everything I see these days I think ... "Can I make this into a hat?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect T-Shirt for me ... nail polish!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone tore out all the tags so no clue who made this ... but it was $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage necklace ... $3 ... love it ... carved bone?  Ivory?  It's pretty and easy to wear ... weighs nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]snuggling[/FONT] Blue ... 6 pound cat ... 23 pound cat


That t-shirt is FAB!!! And your kitties, what a cute pic. I never realized how big Blue was til I saw him with one of his brothers.


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday, I found a vintage baby alligator purse with the head and feet. When I would see this particular handbag on the bay, I would cringe.  But when I was digging through a huge cart and saw it for 75cent, I went to the register.  It needs some work, but that's easy.  Anyway, I want to post but I don't want to offend.  I will post it on the Show me some skin: Let's see your exotics!, if you want to take a peek.



OMG! I found a bag almost exactly like that a few years ago at this like junk/antique shop where my sister goes to school. It was in bad shape and I thought it was weirdly creepy. I would probably still buy it for .75 though just to freak people out LOL!


----------



## Deborah105

lazlo8 said:


> Good Morning Guys!  Sunrise!  Happy Days!
> 
> Here's a few things from Sunday Morning thrift ... $1 finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanZign ...  never heard of her but when I googled it showed me Oprah on a magazine cover ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/Bl...BadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_1943.jpg.html
> This dress had three big black marks on the back of the circle skirt.  Like ... mascara like.  Which may be how it ended up at one dollar land ... I took out the stains over the sink with Soilove and cold water and it took about 4 minutes ... hooray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed this flower cause I didn't like the placement on the dress.  I'll give it a pin back so I can place it anywhere.  It would be pretty on a hat.  I have a feeling I used to be a milliner. Past Life.  Almost everything I see these days I think ... "Can I make this into a hat?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A perfect T-Shirt for me ... nail polish!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone tore out all the tags so no clue who made this ... but it was $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage necklace ... $3 ... love it ... carved bone?  Ivory?  It's pretty and easy to wear ... weighs nothing
> 
> 
> 
> Misha [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]snuggling[/FONT] Blue ... 6 pound cat ... 23 pound cat



I love your kitties. I have a blue as well. I'm certain I've blabbed about that before. He's a stinker. Is the little guy full grown? So sweet.


----------



## lazlo8

Deborah105 said:


> I love your kitties. I have a blue as well. I'm certain I've blabbed about that before. He's a stinker. Is the little guy full grown? So sweet.


 
Thanks so much Deborah!  We had a, One Cat, Two Cat Red Cat Blue Cat thing going but now we lost some kitties so we are dreadfully short on cats.  We are missing far too many.  I asked for kitties for Christmas but it didn't happen.  Sadly.  Hopefully soon.

Misha is a 16 year old guy ... quite elderly and is quite small.  Blue is a Korat and huge huge massive huge. 

I love kitties!  And I had a friend bring over her dog a couple days ago. A terrier. Looked like a poodle sort of.  He had soft hair.  Anyhow he was so excited and I haven't been around a dog in so long.  It was nice.

Yeah.  I need more animals.



Raven3766 said:


> I really like the scenic view. The dress is adorable and the brooch flower is a brilliant idea. Man, that is the coolest t-shirt. Your cats look so comfortable, I'm thinking about snuggling on my couch.


 
Thank you Raven!  Yeah I wanna go to the thrift store cause I hear a calling but I am also so comfy.  Maybe just a quick look.  *snuggles down*



chowlover2 said:


> That t-shirt is FAB!!! And your kitties, what a cute pic. I never realized how big Blue was til I saw him with one of his brothers.


 
I really wanted to show how enormous Blue is in comparison!  He's enormous.  For a cat!  I love that T-shirt.  It has to be Pretty Young Things... PYT ... but no idea what that means or where it is from.    I have been longing for a new chanel nail polish which .... trust me is INSANE.  LOL ... such an addict!!


----------



## LisaK026

*New Year's Eve Thrifting*
Giant McCoy Planter(?) $12
J Brand Stretchy jeans $9


----------



## Deborah105

LisaK026 said:


> *New Year's Eve Thrifting*
> Giant McCoy Planter(?) $12
> J Brand Stretchy jeans $9



McCoy! I love McCoy. The color of that planter is fantastic.


----------



## Ladybug09

authenticplease said:


> I stopped by my fav thrift store yesterday afternoon.  This darling little old lady was there shopping and her outfit was so cute!  She must have been at least in her 70's. I had to snap a photo to share with ya'll:ninja:......leopard hat, trench coat and the best crazy pants ever!!  I immediately thought of Anne
> View attachment 2446141



Too cute!


----------



## Raven3766

*HAPPY NEW YEAR PFF's!!!!*


----------



## authenticplease

Happy New Year ladies


----------



## Deborah105

Happy New Year!

I  everyone here and want to give you all many . I wish I could give all of you  because you make me feel so  and happy.

I want to sit and hang with you eating  and having 

:urock:


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Hello all,
I found a Chanel jacket 00t for $20 and a Valentino (not miss V) for $7.


----------



## authenticplease

Deborah105 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I  everyone here and want to give you all many . I wish I could give all of you  because you make me feel so  and happy.
> 
> :


   This thread is my 'happy place' too



2goodeyestoo said:


> Hello all,
> I found a Chanel jacket 00t for $20 and a Valentino (not miss V) for $7.


. 

Pics, I wanna see pics.....:useless:.........please!


----------



## Pao9

Happy new year everyone! May we find many interesting things to share this year!!!!!! New thread new year!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I did a little thrifting to clear my mind and did very well.

I got a pair of Walter Steiger suede shoes. They are really cute.
2 pair of bellbottoms (Zara & 7FAM)
Christian Dior men's sweater
Brand new J.crew skirt
Herve leger skirt
Anna Sui t shirt

I want to show you guys but TPF app doesn't work for me and neither does my photbucket app. Ugh.


----------



## LisaK026

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hello all,
> I found a Chanel jacket 00t for $20 and a Valentino (not miss V) for $7.





authenticplease said:


> .
> 
> Pics, I wanna see pics.....:useless:.........please!


_Yeah_. PICTURES PLEASE


----------



## LisaK026

Just Won this bag on eBay.  I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

SOOOO cute! I really want a Chanel bag this year. For years I've been thinking about one for years and for some reason I never got one. I made the mistake of posting a bag i saw in the authenticate thread yesterday and then my $100 vintage bag jumped to $350 after it was authenticated. If I really wanted it I would have grabbed it but I think I'd rather spend a little more on one in good condition that isn't as old as me LOL.

Any tips on buying Chanel on ebay? Can someone please give me a quick tutorial on how to authenticate for myself?



LisaK026 said:


> Just Won this bag on eBay.  I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!


----------



## authenticplease

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I did a little thrifting to clear my mind and did very well.
> 
> .




Keeping busy is the best thing to do 

Lovely finds to keep you distracted


LisaK026 said:


> Just Won this bag on eBay.  I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!




Love this classic little Chanel  I like the older bags more than the new styles. This bag has such character!!


----------



## Tuuli35

Happy New Year everyone! 
May all of you have great finds at 2014!


----------



## LisaK026

shoppinggalnyc said:


> SOOOO cute! I really want a Chanel bag this year. For years I've been thinking about one for years and for some reason I never got one. I made the mistake of posting a bag i saw in the authenticate thread yesterday and then my $100 vintage bag jumped to $350 after it was authenticated. If I really wanted it I would have grabbed it but I think I'd rather spend a little more on one in good condition that isn't as old as me LOL.
> 
> Any tips on buying Chanel on ebay? Can someone please give me a quick tutorial on how to authenticate for myself?


I doubt the reason it went up was because you had it authenticated (but it's possible). $350 is nothing for a CHANEL, and I certainly would not buy an expensive bag of any sort from someone with no feedback on eBay...that's just asking for trouble. 
My advise for learning about Vintage authentication is study this thread on tPF: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...res-of-your-vintage-chanel-pieces-118287.html
It is always a good idea to have a bag authenticated by experts if you are not sure. Better to be safe than sorry. It took me a couple years of looking at many many Vintage Chanel bags to get to where I can tell if it is authentic or not. Find a bag you really like and watch for it.  Good luck.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

authenticplease said:


> Keeping busy is the best thing to do
> 
> Lovely finds to keep you distracted
> 
> 
> 
> Love this classic little Chanel  I like the older bags more than the new styles. This bag has such character!!



Ooh for sure! Thanks.

My grandma is going for surgery tomorrow at 12pm. I'm hoping it all goes good.


----------



## bunnycat

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ooh for sure! Thanks.
> 
> My grandma is going for surgery tomorrow at 12pm. I'm hoping it all goes good.



I wish y'all the best outcome! Good luck on the surgery!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Just Won this bag on eBay.  I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!




Gorgeous bag!!

Happy New Year my wonderful thrifty friends !!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Just Won this bag on eBay. I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!


I am soooo jealous, it's beautiful!:greengrin:


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ooh for sure! Thanks.
> 
> My grandma is going for surgery tomorrow at 12pm. I'm hoping it all goes good.


My prayers and thoughts will be with you and your family tomorrow.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> My prayers and thoughts will be with you and your family tomorrow.



Thank you so much raven!! I appreciate it.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LisaK026 said:


> Just Won this bag on eBay.  I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!




Love it! 

Found myself searching eBay and other consignment sites while waiting for midnight to come. Ended up buying a Louis Vuitton speedy 35 for $300. Can't wait to get it it


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I did a little thrifting to clear my mind and did very well.
> 
> I got a pair of Walter Steiger suede shoes. They are really cute.
> 2 pair of bellbottoms (Zara & 7FAM)
> Christian Dior men's sweater
> Brand new J.crew skirt
> Herve leger skirt
> Anna Sui t shirt
> 
> I want to show you guys but TPF app doesn't work for me and neither does my photbucket app. Ugh.



Oh man I want to see the pics, are the steigers bowed heels????



LisaK026 said:


> Just Won this bag on eBay.  I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!



So adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That thread is perfect - thanks! 



LisaK026 said:


> I doubt the reason it went up was because you had it authenticated (but it's possible). $350 is nothing for a CHANEL, and I certainly would not buy an expensive bag of any sort from someone with no feedback on eBay...that's just asking for trouble.
> My advise for learning about Vintage authentication is study this thread on tPF:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...res-of-your-vintage-chanel-pieces-118287.html
> It is always a good idea to have a bag authenticated by experts if you are not sure. Better to be safe than sorry. It took me a couple years of looking at many many Vintage Chanel bags to get to where I can tell if it is authentic or not. Find a bag you really like and watch for it.  Good luck.


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> Just Won this bag on eBay.  I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!



Yeah, this is a great start to the 2014 TOP 5...congrats!!!


----------



## lazlo8

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ooh for sure! Thanks.
> 
> My grandma is going for surgery tomorrow at 12pm. I'm hoping it all goes good.


 
Oh my dearest prayers are with you and your Family Krissie you Sweetheart.  The only thing I love more than kitty cats is Grandmas so I just know it will go well.  Hang in there and like authentic said, try to stay as distracted as you can.  It helps.



LisaK026 said:


> *New Year's Eve Thrifting*
> Giant McCoy Planter(?) $12
> J Brand Stretchy jeans $9


 
OK Beautiful color on the planter!  And of course who would say no to J Brand!



Deborah105 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> I  everyone here and want to give you all many . I wish I could give all of you  because you make me feel so  and happy.
> 
> I want to sit and hang with you eating  and having
> 
> :urock:


 
Makes me smile!  Happy New Year! I spent yesterday in hibernation casue I live in Pasadena.  So ... I was trapped.  May as well be "snowed in" ... I did see a plane write Happy New Year in the sky!  That was pretty!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I did a little thrifting to clear my mind and did very well.
> 
> I got a pair of Walter Steiger suede shoes. They are really cute.
> 2 pair of bellbottoms (Zara & 7FAM)
> Christian Dior men's sweater
> Brand new J.crew skirt
> Herve leger skirt
> Anna Sui t shirt
> 
> I want to show you guys but TPF app doesn't work for me and neither does my photbucket app. Ugh.


 
Exciting!  Nice!  I wanna see some day!



LisaK026 said:


> Just Won this bag on eBay. I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!


 
GOD IN HEAVEN That is BEAUTIFUL.  Seriously.  Beautiful.  Nice!  Happy Holiday Chanel!

The closest I will get will be Chanel nail polish!  Love chanel ... love


----------



## LisaK026

*COACH EXPERT NEEDED*
Does anyone know if this pair of Coach Flats has a name?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## irishgrl

Coach always has the name of the shoe in the shoe...but sometimes it is hard to find.  Get a little flashlight and shine in up in the toe area...I;ll be you find the name, style number and size.  Those are sweet!


----------



## LisaK026

irishgrl said:


> Coach always has the name of the shoe in the shoe...but sometimes it is hard to find.  Get a little flashlight and shine in up in the toe area...I;ll be you find the name, style number and size.  Those are sweet!


That's awesome. Thank you. I found it! You learn something new everyday on this Thread.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lazlo8 said:


> Oh my dearest prayers are with you and your Family Krissie you Sweetheart.  The only thing I love more than kitty cats is Grandmas so I just know it will go well.  Hang in there and like authentic said, try to stay as distracted as you can.  It helps.
> 
> 
> 
> OK Beautiful color on the planter!  And of course who would say no to J Brand!
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me smile!  Happy New Year! I spent yesterday in hibernation casue I live in Pasadena.  So ... I was trapped.  May as well be "snowed in" ... I did see a plane write Happy New Year in the sky!  That was pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Exciting!  Nice!  I wanna see some day!
> 
> 
> 
> GOD IN HEAVEN That is BEAUTIFUL.  Seriously.  Beautiful.  Nice!  Happy Holiday Chanel!
> 
> The closest I will get will be Chanel nail polish!  Love chanel ... love



Thank you so much lazlo! You are amazing! And the rest of you ladies too. My grandmas surgery went very well. 4 hours in there and thankfully they removed the tumor and she does need a bag. She was out of it when we saw her but she looked good and was some what responsive to us. When the pathology reports come in we will know what the next step is!
Thanks for all of your prayers and kindness.

I can show you pics when my app works. Maybe ill delete and reinstall.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Oh man I want to see the pics, are the steigers bowed heels????
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable! Congrats!!



I want to show them ugh. They aren't! I wish but they are still cool.


----------



## MissNano

Ugh what took me so long to find this thread! So happy to join the thriftnista club 
Not as spectacular as the single-digit finds, but here are my top finds for 2013:
1) Diane von Furstenberg Zarita dress $0 (got for _free_ with my store referral credits!)
2) Burberry London sateen trench $235 (I think it's still current season for $1295 on Burberry US site)
3) Rag & Bone metallic jeans $15


----------



## MissNano

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you so much lazlo! You are amazing! And the rest of you ladies too. My grandmas surgery went very well. 4 hours in there and thankfully they removed the tumor and she does need a bag. She was out of it when we saw her but she looked good and was some what responsive to us. When the pathology reports come in we will know what the next step is!
> Thanks for all of your prayers and kindness.
> 
> I can show you pics when my app works. Maybe ill delete and reinstall.


Blessings to your grandma and hope she recovers from the surgery soon!!


----------



## Deborah105

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you so much lazlo! You are amazing! And the rest of you ladies too. My grandmas surgery went very well. 4 hours in there and thankfully they removed the tumor and she does need a bag. She was out of it when we saw her but she looked good and was some what responsive to us. When the pathology reports come in we will know what the next step is!
> Thanks for all of your prayers and kindness.
> 
> I can show you pics when my app works. Maybe ill delete and reinstall.



I'm glad it went well. She'll get stronger every day.  smooches


----------



## Deborah105

MissNano said:


> Ugh what took me so long to find this thread! So happy to join the thriftnista club
> Not as spectacular as the single-digit finds, but here are my top finds for 2013:
> 1) Diane von Furstenberg Zarita dress $0 (got for _free_ with my store referral credits!)
> 2) Burberry London sateen trench $235 (I think it's still current season for $1295 on Burberry US site)
> 3) Rag & Bone metallic jeans $15



The trench! All are fantastic finds.


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you so much lazlo! You are amazing! And the rest of you ladies too. My grandmas surgery went very well. 4 hours in there and thankfully they removed the tumor and she does need a bag. She was out of it when we saw her but she looked good and was some what responsive to us. When the pathology reports come in we will know what the next step is!
> Thanks for all of your prayers and kindness.
> 
> I can show you pics when my app works. Maybe ill delete and reinstall.


 

Whew!  I'm glad the surgery went well!


----------



## Tomsmom

MissNano said:


> Ugh what took me so long to find this thread! So happy to join the thriftnista club
> Not as spectacular as the single-digit finds, but here are my top finds for 2013:
> 1) Diane von Furstenberg Zarita dress $0 (got for _free_ with my store referral credits!)
> 2) Burberry London sateen trench $235 (I think it's still current season for $1295 on Burberry US site)
> 3) Rag & Bone metallic jeans $15


 

Love that trench!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

MissNano said:


> Blessings to your grandma and hope she recovers from the surgery soon!!





Deborah105 said:


> I'm glad it went well. She'll get stronger every day.  smooches





Tomsmom said:


> Whew!  I'm glad the surgery went well!



Thank you so much guys!! I know she will get stronger she's a tough little lady!


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you so much lazlo! You are amazing! And the rest of you ladies too. My grandmas surgery went very well. 4 hours in there and thankfully they removed the tumor and she does need a bag. She was out of it when we saw her but she looked good and was some what responsive to us. When the pathology reports come in we will know what the next step is!
> Thanks for all of your prayers and kindness.
> 
> I can show you pics when my app works. Maybe ill delete and reinstall.


 
Krissie, I am so happy the surgery went well. My dad was in the hospital not too long ago and everyone here was so supportive. He came out of surgery with a bag as well and he is doing great. I know your grandmother will be fine. Please continue to keep us inform and I will continue to pray.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> *COACH EXPERT NEEDED*
> Does anyone know if this pair of Coach Flats has a name?
> Thanks in advance!


 Those are absolutely gorgeous....did you say size 7 1/2?


----------



## Tuuli35

LisaK026 said:


> *COACH EXPERT NEEDED*
> Does anyone know if this pair of Coach Flats has a name?
> Thanks in advance!


They are very cute!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> Krissie, I am so happy the surgery went well. My dad was in the hospital not too long ago and everyone here was so supportive. He came out of surgery with a bag as well and he is doing great. I know your grandmother will be fine. Please continue to keep us inform and I will continue to pray.



Thank you raven. I remember when you were going through it with your dad. I will keep you ladies informed for sure. You ladies are the best!


----------



## -flawless-

The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.

First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8

Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2

And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1


----------



## magdalinka

wildfury said:


> Ok...here's the REAL reason it was so easy to pass up that other Burberry coat:
> 
> 
> Fits me like a dream and was only $15 !!  Just got her authenticated!
> 
> I was really unsure because the checks don't match up, but since it looked so good on I thought it could be real.
> 
> Plus, I was sure the ugly one was real, and they did have similarities.  I'm really glad I didn't leave this behind!
> 
> Would it be a bad idea to throw it in the washing machine?  It says not to, but the materials seem alright for it.​


That is a glorious Burberry coat and what a steal! 


lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]alessandro di benedetti[/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Now I have ... a lot of really beautiful blazers.  But this is a serious work of art.  Retail on Alessandro Di Benedetti ... is crazy towne!  I touched this and knew it was something lovely.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I paid $5.99 (it was at Goodwill)[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]back construction divine[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I went to an estate sale up the street and it was just lovely.  Second day so the prices were great.  I just bought books, but they were quilting books which are usually insanely expensive.  I was pleased.  This is the 1961 version of Emma ... it smells great too.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Betsey Johnson ... I love this trim ...[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hers is another that I would like lots of, but I don't want to pay much for them ...  very very soft![/FONT]


Gorgeous blazer and dress. 


JOODLZ said:


> Wow...this TOP 5 Secondhand Bargain list is really tough...too many goodies this year!
> ...but here goes:
> 5.  Vintage 1980-ish GUCCI bag - $.25 at community yard sale
> 4.  Louis Vuitton belt - $.99 at Goodwill
> 3.  Blush Sterling Silver bling-y pendant - $2.99 at Goodwill
> 2.  Coach Legacy Leather Shoulder Bag (rose) - $6.99 Goodwill way underpriced this one!
> and of course, all the other Coaches I found this year!
> 
> and last but not least...making her debut...my Christmas present...
> 1.  1988 Rolex SS & 18K - PRICELESS - Hubby gets credit for spotting this at local jewelers' pre-Christmas sale in October - under $2,000
> 
> Happy New Year to all my Thrifty Friends...may 2014 be Thrift-acular!


OMG! Love your top 5 finds, esp the Rolex! Congrats!


LisaK026 said:


> *MY 2013 TOP 5* *FINDS*
> 1. Tiffany & Co. Sterling Rocking Horse $1 ($718)
> 2. CHANEL Cosmetic Bag $350 ($1200) & Mini Clutch $178 ($800)
> 3. Giuseppe Zanotti Sandals $85 (around $800)
> 4. GRUEN 14k gold watch $15 (more than $15)
> 5. Kate Spade Pink Jacket $6 @ GW (not sure)
> 
> I bought the KS Jacket to sell, but when I put it on, I liked it so much I kept it.
> My friend rolled her eyes when I bought the sandals because they are so glitzy. I wear them all the time. I love them. They are my favorite of the 3 pairs of Giuseppe Zanotti's I found this year.


Stunning! Still amazed at your Tiffany's rocking horse and the $1 price. 


LisaK026 said:


> Just Won this bag on eBay.  I have been stalking it all week. $850. Far less than the $1699 they want at PORTERO for the same bag. The pictures make it look almost unused. The New Year is off to a great start!


What a gorgeous bag. Congrats!


MissNano said:


> Ugh what took me so long to find this thread! So happy to join the thriftnista club
> Not as spectacular as the single-digit finds, but here are my top finds for 2013:
> 1) Diane von Furstenberg Zarita dress $0 (got for _free_ with my store referral credits!)
> 2) Burberry London sateen trench $235 (I think it's still current season for $1295 on Burberry US site)
> 3) Rag & Bone metallic jeans $15


Love your top find,s esp the trench.


----------



## magdalinka

-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1


OMG congrats on your first $1 Hermes scarf. Sorry it has the stains, I would start by washing it with some mild soap and ironing it dry. Not sure if those stains will come out with just mild soap though. But be careful, if you apply a hot iron to the stains they will set.


----------



## authenticplease

-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1



Lovely finds but your H scarf is stunning.....I love the Venice theme and I personally haven't seen this one before. 

Here is a thread in H regarding care&cleaning...Hope it helps!

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/cleaning-scarves-37705.html

I just wanted to add, that to me it doesn't look like the scarf bleed onto itself.  It seems that the stains are in the area it would have been folded and maybe wrapped in a pink tissue paper which got rained on or wet hence the pink and dirty water stain. But of course it could be anything.....I'm just letting my imagination run wild


----------



## Raven3766

I love all of the Top Five finds and I'm still thinkin'. It will be 2015 before I give my Top 5...hahaha...


----------



## LisaK026

raven3766 said:


> those are absolutely gorgeous....did you say size 7 1/2?


9.5


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> *COACH EXPERT NEEDED*
> Does anyone know if this pair of Coach Flats has a name?
> Thanks in advance!


They are adorable!


KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you so much guys!! I know she will get stronger she's a tough little lady!


Great news!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> They are adorable!
> 
> Great news!



Yes it is! Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1



Woo hoo on the hermes!!


----------



## ladyash

authenticplease said:


> Lovely finds but your H scarf is stunning.....I love the Venice theme and I personally haven't seen this one before.
> 
> Here is a thread in H regarding care&cleaning...Hope it helps!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/cleaning-scarves-37705.html
> 
> I just wanted to add, that to me it doesn't look like the scarf bleed onto itself.  It seems that the stains are in the area it would have been folded and maybe wrapped in a pink tissue paper which got rained on or wet hence the pink and dirty water stain. But of course it could be anything.....I'm just letting my imagination run wild



Looks a bit like makeup to me? Depending on how large the area is? Either that maybe colour transfer from another article of clothing they were wearing at the same time, but the brown stains look like kind of like foundation!


----------



## -flawless-

magdalinka said:


> OMG congrats on your first $1 Hermes scarf. Sorry it has the stains, I would start by washing it with some mild soap and ironing it dry. Not sure if those stains will come out with just mild soap though. But be careful, if you apply a hot iron to the stains they will set.



Thank you! And thanks for your suggestions.  I will handwash it in cold water with woolite to see how it turns out. 



authenticplease said:


> Lovely finds but your H scarf is stunning.....I love the Venice theme and I personally haven't seen this one before.
> 
> Here is a thread in H regarding care&cleaning...Hope it helps!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/cleaning-scarves-37705.html
> 
> I just wanted to add, that to me it doesn't look like the scarf bleed onto itself.  It seems that the stains are in the area it would have been folded and maybe wrapped in a pink tissue paper which got rained on or wet hence the pink and dirty water stain. But of course it could be anything.....I'm just letting my imagination run wild



Thank you sooo much! And that link is VERY helpful! I have no idea what kind of stain that is, so any creative suggestions are helpful and possible! 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Woo hoo on the hermes!!



Thank you!  I am glad your grandmother is doing great.  Best wishes to you and your family!



ladyash said:


> Looks a bit like makeup to me? Depending on how large the area is? Either that maybe colour transfer from another article of clothing they were wearing at the same time, but the brown stains look like kind of like foundation!



Ah, very possible.  At first, I actually thought the stains look like the results of highlighter explosions. The student in me. :shame:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1



Woo Hoo congrats on that Hermes

For cleaning, do you have a Tide pen?  I am picturing putting a clean white cloth or towel underneath the scarf and dabbing it slowly with a tide pen.  Of course anything you try, try in a small spot first.  That is an amazing find


----------



## ladyash

-flawless- said:


> Ah, very possible.  At first, I actually thought the stains look like the results of highlighter explosions. The student in me. :shame:



Haha, the highlighter thing is hilarious! Someone must have a fear of exploding highlighters? I feel bad for students now that I am officially applying for graduation next week!! I definitely will not miss the whole student brain thing. 

I'm not sure what the pink stuff is, but the yellow stuff looks to me either like foundation makeup or possibly sweat/perfume and body oil reaction marks. If you forget to wash something or think it's clean before putting it away the white bits develop that nasty yellowed colour. I find it happens to my things in the areas where I wear perfume and deodorant but no where else on my clothes. I just get the item wet and then put a bit of detergent on the stain and let it sit for an hour before washing and that usually takes them out. 

So my roommate is having a party at our place tomorrow and I get the impression that he doesn't want me home...I am planning to finally get my lazy self to the vintage stores to look for vintage fur or just a nice warm vintage coat! May save my Christmas money for the vintage coat if I ever find one since there isn't much else I really want or need at the moment. I was considering the Paloma dove bracelet, but not sure if it will be too delicate for daily wear, and I already plan on buying a ring from Tiffany instead of a school ring as soon as my application to graduate goes through. I used a bit of my Christmas money already to get this great book before I left home at Christmas time. I can't believe this book is considered rare online because I got it from Chapters in their clearance section for $10 in store.  So if you guys can find a copy for a good price and are interested in the history of fashion and in particular designer vintage fashions I say buy it...Even if you buy it just to look at the pictures (which is all I've done so far hah!) It's such a great book and makes me just want to shop vintage for the rest of my life!! 
http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/usedb...l?ikwid=1847325947&ikwsec=Fallback+Used+Books


----------



## ladyash

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Woo Hoo congrats on that Hermes
> 
> For cleaning, do you have a Tide pen?  I am picturing putting a clean white cloth or towel underneath the scarf and dabbing it slowly with a tide pen.  Of course anything you try, try in a small spot first.  That is an amazing find



Can you use Tide pens on coloured fabrics?? If you can I may have to buy one to try on that light blue Ralph Lauren jacket that I still haven't gotten the stains out of.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

ladyash said:


> Can you use Tide pens on coloured fabrics?? If you can I may have to buy one to try on that light blue Ralph Lauren jacket that I still haven't gotten the stains out of.




Yep! Used it on a pair of black slacks yesterday


----------



## KrissieNO.5

-flawless- said:


> Thank you! And thanks for your suggestions.  I will handwash it in cold water with woolite to see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo much! And that link is VERY helpful! I have no idea what kind of stain that is, so any creative suggestions are helpful and possible!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I am glad your grandmother is doing great.  Best wishes to you and your family!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, very possible.  At first, I actually thought the stains look like the results of highlighter explosions. The student in me. :shame:



Thank you so much!!


----------



## ladyash

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yep! Used it on a pair of black slacks yesterday



Great! I may try to find one and try it on the stubborn stains on the jacket that I have been unsuccessful with...It's been washed probably 12 times now with various methods and amounts of time sitting with detergent and still no luck! I really want to wear that jacket but can't with the stains that seem to be set in the fabric like glue!!


----------



## magdalinka

Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect! 

View attachment 2449916


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916



 me either....I can't stop staring!  It is mesmerizingly beautiful!!  And your RLM chain is perfection with it.....almost like they were waiting to become a pair

Your Hubby listens VERY well


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916


That is gorgeous! You have a wonderful hubs....I have never heard RLM mentioned on this thread.  I found a beautiful pair of crystal/silver earrings for $1, will take pic.


----------



## Raven3766

Here are my RLM earrings....
http://


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916


 
Oh my goodness Madga that is stunning!!  I would stare at it all the time too 



Raven3766 said:


> Here are my RLM earrings....
> http://


 
Gorgeous earrings!


----------



## kcf68

I use Clorax color bleach but I don't know about putting it on a Hermes?  Ralph Lauren Jacket yes!


----------



## Tuuli35

-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1


This is very pretty! Sorry, I am no help regarding the stains!



magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916


You are right, this is prefect!



Raven3766 said:


> Here are my RLM earrings....


Very cute earrings!


----------



## Ladybug09

Try GONZO  for stains.


----------



## magdalinka

authenticplease said:


> me either....I can't stop staring!  It is mesmerizingly beautiful!!  And your RLM chain is perfection with it.....almost like they were waiting to become a pair
> 
> Your Hubby listens VERY well





Raven3766 said:


> That is gorgeous! You have a wonderful hubs....I have never heard RLM mentioned on this thread.  I found a beautiful pair of crystal/silver earrings for $1, will take pic.





Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness Madga that is stunning!!  I would stare at it all the time too
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous earrings!





Tuuli35 said:


> This is very pretty! Sorry, I am no help regarding the stains!
> 
> 
> You are right, this is prefect!
> 
> 
> Very cute earrings!


Thank you my thrifty virtual friends! 
Raven - I remember posting a vintage wallet and belt combo by Robert Lee Morris I thrifted a while back. He has some really pretty jewelry and accessory designs and they sell for a pretty penny even on QVC.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thank you my thrifty virtual friends!
> Raven - I remember posting a vintage wallet and belt combo by Robert Lee Morris I thrifted a while back. He has some really pretty jewelry and accessory designs and they sell for a pretty penny even on QVC.


 How did I miss that? Well if you ever feel the need to repost, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## kcf68

magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916


Beautiful!


----------



## BeatriceP

-flawless- said:


> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1



Congratulations, the scarf looks lovely! 
I have no idea about removing the stains, but when I had an issue with a thrifted Hermes Scarf I got wonderful help from the person who has this facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Hermes.Scarf.Guides?fref=ts 

Maybe you could write him? I'm sure he will help


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916


We're sisters! I have a pair of the Yurman smokey quartz earrings in the same style. I love Yurman and Lagos!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916



It's mesmerizing!!


----------



## azureartist

-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1



Nice find! Maybe this will help with the scarf!
http://www.chicncheapliving.com/201...-hermes-or-any-silk-scarf-safely-at-home.html


----------



## elvisgurly

magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916




Gorgeous.


----------



## ladyash

Not a thrift find, but I went vintage shopping today. I didn't find vintage fur since the only small shearling coat was too big, and all the other furs were med-large sizes and much too large for me. I did find out that one of my favourite vintage stores is closing their clothing portion.  BUT that meant that I scored a vintage Christian Dior wool skirt for $15 since everything was 50% off! Now my problem is finding shoes that match the 40's vibe of the skirt paired with a blouse. I wish I had some nice vintage looking shoes. *sigh* It's a longer skirt that falls below my knees and I'm at a loss of what shoes I can wear since most of mine don't quite go except for my heels, but I can't wear two of the three pairs at work due to the height of the heel. Some vintage looking flat black ankle boots would be perfect but I don't own a pair!!


----------



## ladyash

Forgot a pic of the skirt! It's a plum colour in real life, but I think my flash makes it look more brownish for some reason.


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> Forgot a pic of the skirt! It's a plum colour in real life, but I think my flash makes it look more brownish for some reason.


 
What about kitten heels?...and I like the ideas of the boots. Nice price for a Dior.


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> What about kitten heels?...and I like the ideas of the boots. Nice price for a Dior.



I have a pair of purple patchwork snakeskin looking heels that I plan on wearing with it Monday. Those are maybe 2inch heels. Everything else I own is in the 4inch-5inch range which I can't wear all day at work. If I feel like it I may check out The Bay tomorrow to see if I can find a pair of granny boots aka ankle boots that are flat to wear with it instead. I do have a pair of kitten heels, but they were my prom shoes in high school, are open toe, and were left at home since I don't have the space here in a shared spare for all my things!


----------



## JOODLZ

-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1



OMG...the Hermes scarf is to die for! I'd be visiting the best dry cleaner in my area, if it were mine!



magdalinka said:


> OMG! Love your top 5 finds, esp the Rolex! Congrats!



Thanks...I love my Rolex!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916



ooooh...aaahhhh! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## JOODLZ

So the thrift-shopping tour from Naples through Ft. Myers after Christmas was really a bust for me...I was so looking forward to exploring new territory! Prices in most stores were significantly higher than I'm used to. Maybe I just didn't find the right stores...sigh! BUT there was one high point. My hubby was so impressed with this store, HE took pictures. It was just amazing to browse all the vignettes in this delightfully decorated ...SALVATION ARMY store. (That's me in the mirror in the last pic...scratching my head in disbelief!)


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> So the thrift-shopping tour from Naples through Ft. Myers after Christmas was really a bust for me...I was so looking forward to exploring new territory! Prices in most stores were significantly higher than I'm used to. Maybe I just didn't find the right stores...sigh! BUT there was one high point. My hubby was so impressed with this store, HE took pictures. It was just amazing to browse all the vignettes in this delightfully decorated ...SALVATION ARMY store. (That's me in the mirror in the last pic...scratching my head in disbelief!)




That's awesome, almost looks like an antique store instead.


----------



## JOODLZ

Back to thrifting in my 'hood...the Coach-nado continues  at Goodwill...
2006 iPod Shuffle case (lol, I don't even own an iPod shuffle) $2.99
2011 Poppy Signature Glam Tote $18.99 (The cashier said, "Are you sure it's real...it was made in China!") Laz...So-I-Love came to my rescue on this one...gave it a good scrub yesterday and it's like new again! Did I mention it's RED?
1988-93 Coach Leatherware City Bag $19.99. The older, the better for me!

AND yesterday I found a really cute bracelet...glad they missed the 925 stamp on the heart and the toggle bar. It was $1.99!


----------



## lazlo8

Wake up chickens!  Wake up!  Jump up and down!   It's Sunday Morning!  Time to thrift!


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> So the thrift-shopping tour from Naples through Ft. Myers after Christmas was really a bust for me...I was so looking forward to exploring new territory! Prices in most stores were significantly higher than I'm used to. Maybe I just didn't find the right stores...sigh! BUT there was one high point. My hubby was so impressed with this store, HE took pictures. It was just amazing to browse all the vignettes in this delightfully decorated ...SALVATION ARMY store. (That's me in the mirror in the last pic...scratching my head in disbelief!)


 
God in Heaven I should take some pictures at a local salvos ... looks like a bomb went off in all of them.



JOODLZ said:


> Back to thrifting in my 'hood...the Coach-nado continues at Goodwill...
> 2006 iPod Shuffle case (lol, I don't even own an iPod shuffle) $2.99
> 2011 Poppy Signature Glam Tote $18.99 (The cashier said, "Are you sure it's real...it was made in China!") Laz...So-I-Love came to my rescue on this one...gave it a good scrub yesterday and it's like new again! Did I mention it's RED?
> 1988-93 Coach Leatherware City Bag $19.99. The older, the better for me!
> 
> AND yesterday I found a really cute bracelet...glad they missed the 925 stamp on the heart and the toggle bar. It was $1.99!


 
Hooray! So I Love rescues another.  That stuff is amazing and has opened the door to many more finds at crazy cheap prices cause I can risk buying more that has stains.  It's a miracle product.  I live in fear that it will vanish.  I would say I have it stockpiled.



magdalinka said:


> Hi ladies! This gorgeous 14mm David Yurman topaz and diamond necklace wasn't thrifted but was a gift from the hubs for collective holidays. I guess he listens when I talk about all the DY jewelry I am drooling over. It looks perfect with the Robert Lee Morris silver chain I thrifted a while back for $3. Can't stop staring - it's perfect!
> 
> View attachment 2449916


 
That is perfect and yes, it is mesmerizing!



Raven3766 said:


> Here are my RLM earrings....
> http://


 
Lovely!  Those are lovely!



-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1


 
I love love WIlliam Rast.  I need to find him in my collection and wear him.  It has been so cold but I wanna wear denim so I have been wearing silk long undies or tights under my jeans.  Yes.

The Hermes!  Congrats!!  I know you'll get the stains out!  Did you feel faint when you found it?



MissNano said:


> Ugh what took me so long to find this thread! So happy to join the thriftnista club
> Not as spectacular as the single-digit finds, but here are my top finds for 2013:
> 1) Diane von Furstenberg Zarita dress $0 (got for _free_ with my store referral credits!)
> 2) Burberry London sateen trench $235 (I think it's still current season for $1295 on Burberry US site)
> 3) Rag & Bone metallic jeans $15


 
The Trench is stunninnnnggggggg


----------



## lazlo8

I went thrifting yesterday and ran into a bag sale. It was $6 a bag and I got some great stuff.... pics as soon as I find my camera again ... (it hides... I think I exhaust it) and in some kind of fit I left a DVF blouse that was bright yellow and so 80's and polyester ... I held it up to myself and laughed. 

.... And now I am being haunted by it. So annoying that it happens ....


LadyAsh I tried clicking on your fashion book and nothing happened.  Which book is it?  I wanna see ...


----------



## kcf68

JOODLZ said:


> So the thrift-shopping tour from Naples through Ft. Myers after Christmas was really a bust for me...I was so looking forward to exploring new territory! Prices in most stores were significantly higher than I'm used to. Maybe I just didn't find the right stores...sigh! BUT there was one high point. My hubby was so impressed with this store, HE took pictures. It was just amazing to browse all the vignettes in this delightfully decorated ...SALVATION ARMY store. (That's me in the mirror in the last pic...scratching my head in disbelief!)


Wow that is a fancy antique looking store!  Bet it was pricey for Salvation army!


----------



## Tuuli35

.  
I have not had that much luck in SA recently but found this cute Tory Burch cardigan in consignment store, it was $27.


----------



## Deborah105

JOODLZ said:


> So the thrift-shopping tour from Naples through Ft. Myers after Christmas was really a bust for me...I was so looking forward to exploring new territory! Prices in most stores were significantly higher than I'm used to. Maybe I just didn't find the right stores...sigh! BUT there was one high point. My hubby was so impressed with this store, HE took pictures. It was just amazing to browse all the vignettes in this delightfully decorated ...SALVATION ARMY store. (That's me in the mirror in the last pic...scratching my head in disbelief!)


I agree that this looks like an antiques store! The Salvation Armys I go into I sometimes feel like I need a tetanus shot. 


JOODLZ said:


> Back to thrifting in my 'hood...the Coach-nado continues  at Goodwill...
> 2006 iPod Shuffle case (lol, I don't even own an iPod shuffle) $2.99
> 2011 Poppy Signature Glam Tote $18.99 (The cashier said, "Are you sure it's real...it was made in China!") Laz...So-I-Love came to my rescue on this one...gave it a good scrub yesterday and it's like new again! Did I mention it's RED?
> 1988-93 Coach Leatherware City Bag $19.99. The older, the better for me!
> 
> AND yesterday I found a really cute bracelet...glad they missed the 925 stamp on the heart and the toggle bar. It was $1.99!


Is that bracelet from Tiffany by any chance? I had one like it years ago. Where is that thing?


Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2451394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have not had that much luck in SA recently but found this cute Tory Burch cardigan in consignment store, it was $27.


Oh I like that very much.


----------



## lazlo8

Deborah105 said:


> I agree that this looks like an antiques store! The Salvation Armys I go into I sometimes feel like I need a tetanus shot.
> .


 
Yep. I always feel like I could have picked up the ebola iron lung black widow bite with a side of scarlet fever.


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> That's awesome, almost looks like an antique store instead.



...and a high-end antique store at that!



lazlo8 said:


> God in Heaven I should take some pictures at a local salvos ... looks like a bomb went off in all of them.
> 
> Hooray! So I Love rescues another.  That stuff is amazing and has opened the door to many more finds at crazy cheap prices cause I can risk buying more that has stains.  It's a miracle product.  I live in fear that it will vanish.  I would say I have it stockpiled.



Our local Salvos has a rather nice furniture department, not nearly as accessorized, and the clothes and shoes are neatly displayed, but Naples was over the top!

So I Love is the BEST for cleaning Coach fabrics...inside and out! I hit a 2-fer over the Holidays so I'm good for a while...love that stuff!


----------



## JOODLZ

kcf68 said:


> Wow that is a fancy antique looking store!  Bet it was pricey for Salvation army!



Yeah, way outta my league!



Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2451394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have not had that much luck in SA recently but found this cute Tory Burch cardigan in consignment store, it was $27.



Looks warm and snuggly.



Deborah105 said:


> I agree that this looks like an antiques store! The Salvation Armys I go into I sometimes feel like I need a tetanus shot.
> 
> Is that bracelet from Tiffany by any chance? I had one like it years ago. Where is that thing?



LOL...no, not Tiffany...it's marked FAS 925.



lazlo8 said:


> Yep. I always feel like I could have picked up the ebola iron lung black widow bite with a side of scarlet fever.



LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## TinksDelite

I rarely post my thrifting finds but wanted to share more in the New Year!

I had one of those feelings so I ventured out in the ice & snow to the local Goodwill.  In the case I spied an LV... it wasn't a purse but I'm almost as thrilled!  Brand new Louis Vuitton 100 Legendary Trunks book for $20!!! Retails at LV for $170


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> I went thrifting yesterday and ran into a bag sale. It was $6 a bag and I got some great stuff.... pics as soon as I find my camera again ... (it hides... I think I exhaust it) and in some kind of fit I left a DVF blouse that was bright yellow and so 80's and polyester ... I held it up to myself and laughed.
> 
> .... And now I am being haunted by it. So annoying that it happens ....
> 
> 
> LadyAsh I tried clicking on your fashion book and nothing happened.  Which book is it?  I wanna see ...



Ah really boo  Try this link: http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/vintage-fashion/9781844422685-item.html

It's a great book! Lot's of fantastic pics. I realize while going through the book that I love anything up until the late 50's. The 60's-80's silhouettes I absolutely have a huge dislike for. Some of the 70's stuff is okay like trousers, but overall the shapes definitely don't do anything for me. 

Oh and I also found a vintage store in Toronto yesterday that has amazing authentic vintage stuff from the late 1800's-1940's but everything is way out of my price range.  They have newer vintage stuff too that isn't as pricey like 80's band tees etc. but I'm not entirely interested in those. There was a hat from the early 1900's that was very Violet Crawley and looked awesome on me, but they wanted $250 for it.  They had very delicate 20's and 30's dresses too but they were all in the $200-500 price range. They had earlier pieces from the late 1800's hanging up on the walls but I knew those were probably so far out of my price range there was no bother looking/touching and getting attached to them. Some of the pieces were in rough shape but they were still asking crazy prices for them just because they were old. It's a nice place to go in and just look though so I will go back again just to see what else they get in even though I know I will never be able to purchase anything LOL!


----------



## ladyash

TinksDelite said:


> I rarely post my thrifting finds but wanted to share more in the New Year!
> 
> I had one of those feelings so I ventured out in the ice & snow to the local Goodwill.  In the case I spied an LV... it wasn't a purse but I'm almost as thrilled!  Brand new Louis Vuitton 100 Legendary Trunks book for $20!!! Retails at LV for $170



Oh man so jealous! I've been wanting that book forever, but just cannot justify spending $170 on a book!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

TinksDelite said:


> I rarely post my thrifting finds but wanted to share more in the New Year!
> 
> I had one of those feelings so I ventured out in the ice & snow to the local Goodwill.  In the case I spied an LV... it wasn't a purse but I'm almost as thrilled!  Brand new Louis Vuitton 100 Legendary Trunks book for $20!!! Retails at LV for $170



That is incredibly awesome!!


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> So the thrift-shopping tour from Naples through Ft. Myers after Christmas was really a bust for me...I was so looking forward to exploring new territory! Prices in most stores were significantly higher than I'm used to. Maybe I just didn't find the right stores...sigh! BUT there was one high point. My hubby was so impressed with this store, HE took pictures. It was just amazing to browse all the vignettes in this delightfully decorated ...SALVATION ARMY store. (That's me in the mirror in the last pic...scratching my head in disbelief!)


That looks amazing! Never mind the prices, I would just go there to walk around 



JOODLZ said:


> Back to thrifting in my 'hood...the Coach-nado continues  at Goodwill...
> 2006 iPod Shuffle case (lol, I don't even own an iPod shuffle) $2.99
> 2011 Poppy Signature Glam Tote $18.99 (The cashier said, "Are you sure it's real...it was made in China!") Laz...So-I-Love came to my rescue on this one...gave it a good scrub yesterday and it's like new again! Did I mention it's RED?
> 1988-93 Coach Leatherware City Bag $19.99. The older, the better for me!
> 
> AND yesterday I found a really cute bracelet...glad they missed the 925 stamp on the heart and the toggle bar. It was $1.99!


Love the red tote!



Deborah105 said:


> I agree that this looks like an antiques store! The Salvation Armys I go into I sometimes feel like I need a tetanus shot.
> 
> Is that bracelet from Tiffany by any chance? I had one like it years ago. Where is that thing?
> 
> Oh I like that very much.


Thank you! 



JOODLZ said:


> Yeah, way outta my league!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks warm and snuggly.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...no, not Tiffany...it's marked FAS 925.
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!


Thank you!



TinksDelite said:


> I rarely post my thrifting finds but wanted to share more in the New Year!
> 
> I had one of those feelings so I ventured out in the ice & snow to the local Goodwill.  In the case I spied an LV... it wasn't a purse but I'm almost as thrilled!  Brand new Louis Vuitton 100 Legendary Trunks book for $20!!! Retails at LV for $170


Who donates something like this to the thrift store? Love it!


----------



## Raven3766

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2451394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have not had that much luck in SA recently but found this cute Tory Burch cardigan in consignment store, it was $27.


 Consignment is good! You found a terrific Tory!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Yep. I always feel like I could have picked up the ebola iron lung black widow bite with a side of scarlet fever.


 Good grief Laz!


----------



## Raven3766

TinksDelite said:


> I rarely post my thrifting finds but wanted to share more in the New Year!
> 
> I had one of those feelings so I ventured out in the ice & snow to the local Goodwill. In the case I spied an LV... it wasn't a purse but I'm almost as thrilled! Brand new Louis Vuitton 100 Legendary Trunks book for $20!!! Retails at LV for $170


Cool find....an LV is an LV...


----------



## Raven3766

I want to share my latest find. It's an Anya Hindmarch; I thought the little doggie was so cute....
http://


----------



## Tuuli35

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find. It's an Anya Hindmarch; I thought the little doggie was so cute....
> http://




It's very cute!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find. It's an Anya Hindmarch; I thought the little doggie was so cute....
> http://



Haha aww. I'm a sucker for anything with cute pets on it.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find. It's an Anya Hindmarch; I thought the little doggie was so cute....
> http://


Very cute and it was probably pretty pricey. Great find.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find. It's an Anya Hindmarch; I thought the little doggie was so cute....
> http://


Awwwwwwww!


----------



## Pao9

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2451394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have not had that much luck in SA recently but found this cute Tory Burch cardigan in consignment store, it was $27.


Cute cardi and great price!



TinksDelite said:


> I rarely post my thrifting finds but wanted to share more in the New Year!
> 
> I had one of those feelings so I ventured out in the ice & snow to the local Goodwill.  In the case I spied an LV... it wasn't a purse but I'm almost as thrilled!  Brand new Louis Vuitton 100 Legendary Trunks book for $20!!! Retails at LV for $170



Nice find!!!!



Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find. It's an Anya Hindmarch; I thought the little doggie was so cute....
> http://



Adorable!


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find. It's an Anya Hindmarch; I thought the little doggie was so cute....
> http://



So incredibly cute.....it looks like your stuff just moved right in. I don't blame you, I would have too!


----------



## JOODLZ

TinksDelite said:


> I rarely post my thrifting finds but wanted to share more in the New Year!
> 
> I had one of those feelings so I ventured out in the ice & snow to the local Goodwill.  In the case I spied an LV... it wasn't a purse but I'm almost as thrilled!  Brand new Louis Vuitton 100 Legendary Trunks book for $20!!! Retails at LV for $170




WOW...great find!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tuuli35 said:


> That looks amazing! Never mind the prices, I would just go there to walk around
> 
> 
> Love the red tote!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Who donates something like this to the thrift store? Love it!



I've always been a sucker for red bags...this one is a real show-stopper. I don't carry a lot of stuff around with me...I'm only using about the bottom 2 inches of this bag!


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> Back to thrifting in my 'hood...the Coach-nado continues  at Goodwill...
> 2006 iPod Shuffle case (lol, I don't even own an iPod shuffle) $2.99
> 2011 Poppy Signature Glam Tote $18.99 (The cashier said, "Are you sure it's real...it was made in China!") Laz...So-I-Love came to my rescue on this one...gave it a good scrub yesterday and it's like new again! Did I mention it's RED?
> 1988-93 Coach Leatherware City Bag $19.99. The older, the better for me!
> 
> AND yesterday I found a really cute bracelet...glad they missed the 925 stamp on the heart and the toggle bar. It was $1.99!




Nice finds.  The iPod Shuffle case is so cute.


----------



## mharri20

Some great finds everyone! The LV book is very cool. Fashion books are so stinking expensive!!!

Krissie, i'm so glad your grandma's surgery went well. Hope she is doing alright now! 

Sorry for not quoting. My phone app wasn't showing any pages past pg. 13 and wouldn't let me subscribe to the new thread for whatever reason. We will see if I can subscribe now that I am posting. I was telling my fiance how there is no way no one has been posting their finds here for that long since this thread moves way too fast for that!!

No thrifting for me lately :/ got some pretty good deals from Posh though, including 2 Equipment tops and some silk Joe's shorts for a total of $80 (not bad considering i wanted an Equipment top from TJ maxx for 79 but resisted...so i got 3 for 1!!). 

Also had to share that my fiance totally surprised me this Christmas. He got me the Ltd. Ed. Chanel Cosmic nail polish (I showed him when it came out, and he told me I didn't need any more nail polish...a couple weeks later i was still thinking about it and decided to just go buy it for myself to find out it was SOLD OUT and was so upset!!!), and an amazing pair of Tory Burch boots!! He said they had a good sale around Thanksgiving  I couldn't believe it!! (he got the new Xbox so he couldn't complain too much lol).


----------



## chowlover2

mharri20 said:


> Some great finds everyone! The LV book is very cool. Fashion books are so stinking expensive!!!
> 
> Krissie, i'm so glad your grandma's surgery went well. Hope she is doing alright now!
> 
> Sorry for not quoting. My phone app wasn't showing any pages past pg. 13 and wouldn't let me subscribe to the new thread for whatever reason. We will see if I can subscribe now that I am posting. I was telling my fiance how there is no way no one has been posting their finds here for that long since this thread moves way too fast for that!!
> 
> No thrifting for me lately :/ got some pretty good deals from Posh though, including 2 Equipment tops and some silk Joe's shorts for a total of $80 (not bad considering i wanted an Equipment top from TJ maxx for 79 but resisted...so i got 3 for 1!!).
> 
> Also had to share that my fiance totally surprised me this Christmas. He got me the Ltd. Ed. Chanel Cosmic nail polish (I showed him when it came out, and he told me I didn't need any more nail polish...a couple weeks later i was still thinking about it and decided to just go buy it for myself to find out it was SOLD OUT and was so upset!!!), and an amazing pair of Tory Burch boots!! He said they had a good sale around Thanksgiving  I couldn't believe it!! (he got the new Xbox so he couldn't complain too much lol).


Your fiancé is a keeper! A man who buys Chanel nail polish is awesome!


----------



## Tuuli35

chowlover2 said:


> Your fiancé is a keeper! A man who buys Chanel nail polish is awesome!




Agree


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mharri20 said:


> Some great finds everyone! The LV book is very cool. Fashion books are so stinking expensive!!!
> 
> Krissie, i'm so glad your grandma's surgery went well. Hope she is doing alright now!
> 
> Sorry for not quoting. My phone app wasn't showing any pages past pg. 13 and wouldn't let me subscribe to the new thread for whatever reason. We will see if I can subscribe now that I am posting. I was telling my fiance how there is no way no one has been posting their finds here for that long since this thread moves way too fast for that!!
> 
> No thrifting for me lately :/ got some pretty good deals from Posh though, including 2 Equipment tops and some silk Joe's shorts for a total of $80 (not bad considering i wanted an Equipment top from TJ maxx for 79 but resisted...so i got 3 for 1!!).
> 
> Also had to share that my fiance totally surprised me this Christmas. He got me the Ltd. Ed. Chanel Cosmic nail polish (I showed him when it came out, and he told me I didn't need any more nail polish...a couple weeks later i was still thinking about it and decided to just go buy it for myself to find out it was SOLD OUT and was so upset!!!), and an amazing pair of Tory Burch boots!! He said they had a good sale around Thanksgiving  I couldn't believe it!! (he got the new Xbox so he couldn't complain too much lol).



Thanks girl!! That's so sweet of your fiancé! Show us the equipment and chanel


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find. It's an Anya Hindmarch; I thought the little doggie was so cute....
> http://


 
Love it, adorable!


----------



## Tomsmom

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2451394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have not had that much luck in SA recently but found this cute Tory Burch cardigan in consignment store, it was $27.


 
Such a great cardigan!  nice deal!



TinksDelite said:


> I rarely post my thrifting finds but wanted to share more in the New Year!
> 
> I had one of those feelings so I ventured out in the ice & snow to the local Goodwill.  In the case I spied an LV... it wasn't a purse but I'm almost as thrilled!  Brand new Louis Vuitton 100 Legendary Trunks book for $20!!! Retails at LV for $170


 
Wow!  That is so cool!


----------



## -flawless-

AlJom said:


> Congratulations, the scarf looks lovely!
> I have no idea about removing the stains, but when I had an issue with a thrifted Hermes Scarf I got wonderful help from the person who has this facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Hermes.Scarf.Guides?fref=ts
> 
> Maybe you could write him? I'm sure he will help





azureartist said:


> Nice find! Maybe this will help with the scarf!
> http://www.chicncheapliving.com/201...-hermes-or-any-silk-scarf-safely-at-home.html





JOODLZ said:


> OMG...the Hermes scarf is to die for! I'd be visiting the best dry cleaner in my area, if it were mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I love my Rolex!





lazlo8 said:


> God in Heaven I should take some pictures at a local salvos ... looks like a bomb went off in all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray! So I Love rescues another.  That stuff is amazing and has opened the door to many more finds at crazy cheap prices cause I can risk buying more that has stains.  It's a miracle product.  I live in fear that it will vanish.  I would say I have it stockpiled.
> 
> 
> 
> That is perfect and yes, it is mesmerizing!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!  Those are lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> I love love WIlliam Rast.  I need to find him in my collection and wear him.  It has been so cold but I wanna wear denim so I have been wearing silk long undies or tights under my jeans.  Yes.
> 
> The Hermes!  Congrats!!  I know you'll get the stains out!  Did you feel faint when you found it?
> 
> 
> 
> The Trench is stunninnnnggggggg




Thank you all for your help and lovely comments!  I hope I didn't miss anyone's comments, I apologize if I did, this thread moves soooo fast!


----------



## -flawless-

Some more recent thrift finds from Saturday. School starts today and I will be leaving for Toronto for school tmr, I won't have much time to thrift. 

JustCavalli purse, $7. I think the style is very unique. I love the details.

MaxMara silk skirt, $2.50. Too big for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. The silk is amazing.

Etro blazer, $5. The colour is so vibrant! I love the floral lining.

And...my favourite find of the day, Gucci blazer! I spent a whopping $8 on this beautiful piece of garment
 Look at the details on the back!


----------



## -flawless-

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2451394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have not had that much luck in SA recently but found this cute Tory Burch cardigan in consignment store, it was $27.



This looks soooo comfy! I really want to find something by Tory Burch. I saw a Tory Burch dress in a consignment store, it was $25, but too bad it wasn't my size.



TinksDelite said:


> I rarely post my thrifting finds but wanted to share more in the New Year!
> 
> I had one of those feelings so I ventured out in the ice & snow to the local Goodwill.  In the case I spied an LV... it wasn't a purse but I'm almost as thrilled!  Brand new Louis Vuitton 100 Legendary Trunks book for $20!!! Retails at LV for $170



:worthy:



lazlo8 said:


> I went thrifting yesterday and ran into a bag sale. It was $6 a bag and I got some great stuff.... pics as soon as I find my camera again ... (it hides... I think I exhaust it) and in some kind of fit I left a DVF blouse that was bright yellow and so 80's and polyester ... I held it up to myself and laughed.
> 
> .... And now I am being haunted by it. So annoying that it happens ....
> 
> 
> LadyAsh I tried clicking on your fashion book and nothing happened.  Which book is it?  I wanna see ...



Ah. I feel your pain. I found a DVF dress, they wanted $25 for it, I tried it on, but it just didn't fit right, I couldn't bring myself to spend $25 on a dress that does not look all that flattering on my body. And, of course, I am now being haunted by it.


----------



## Tuuli35

Tomsmom said:


> Such a great cardigan!  nice deal!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  That is so cool!


Thank you!



-flawless- said:


> Some more recent thrift finds from Saturday. School starts today and I will be leaving for Toronto for school tmr, I won't have much time to thrift.
> 
> JustCavalli purse, $7. I think the style is very unique. I love the details.
> 
> MaxMara silk skirt, $2.50. Too big for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. The silk is amazing.
> 
> Etro blazer, $5. The colour is so vibrant! I love the floral lining.
> 
> And...my favourite find of the day, Gucci blazer! I spent a whopping $8 on this beautiful piece of garment
> Look at the details on the back!


Nice finds, that Gucci is gorgeous! 



-flawless- said:


> This looks soooo comfy! I really want to find something by Tory Burch. I saw a Tory Burch dress in a consignment store, it was $25, but too bad it wasn't my size.
> 
> 
> 
> :worthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I feel your pain. I found a DVF dress, they wanted $25 for it, I tried it on, but it just didn't fit right, I couldn't bring myself to spend $25 on a dress that does not look all that flattering on my body. And, of course, I am now being haunted by it.


Thank you! Have you checked T.J.Maxx for Burch? They have it usually quite cheap in clearance section, I have found cute pieces there.


----------



## lazlo8

-flawless- said:


> Some more recent thrift finds from Saturday. School starts today and I will be leaving for Toronto for school tmr, I won't have much time to thrift.
> 
> JustCavalli purse, $7. I think the style is very unique. I love the details.
> 
> MaxMara silk skirt, $2.50. Too big for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. The silk is amazing.
> 
> Etro blazer, $5. The colour is so vibrant! I love the floral lining.
> 
> And...my favourite find of the day, Gucci blazer! I spent a whopping $8 on this beautiful piece of garment
> Look at the details on the back!


 
That blazer is insanely perfect amazing!  I actually gasped when I saw it and that was even before I saw it was Gucci!  Holy Moly Macaroni.



-flawless- said:


> This looks soooo comfy! I really want to find something by Tory Burch. I saw a Tory Burch dress in a consignment store, it was $25, but too bad it wasn't my size.
> 
> 
> 
> :worthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I feel your pain. I found a DVF dress, they wanted $25 for it, I tried it on, but it just didn't fit right, I couldn't bring myself to spend $25 on a dress that does not look all that flattering on my body. And, of course, I am now being haunted by it.


 
Yeah.  The Hauntings.   It's so weird when that happens.  Maybe it is just an inevitable part of the thrift!


----------



## LisaK026

I just got my new CHANEL I won on eBay. It is a series 1 (from the 1980's) and it looks like it just came off the shelf at CHANEL. I have never seen such shinny gold hardware on a Vintage bag. The lambskin also looks untouched. YEAH!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love that Gucci blazer!



-flawless- said:


> Some more recent thrift finds from Saturday. School starts today and I will be leaving for Toronto for school tmr, I won't have much time to thrift.
> 
> JustCavalli purse, $7. I think the style is very unique. I love the details.
> 
> MaxMara silk skirt, $2.50. Too big for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. The silk is amazing.
> 
> Etro blazer, $5. The colour is so vibrant! I love the floral lining.
> 
> And...my favourite find of the day, Gucci blazer! I spent a whopping $8 on this beautiful piece of garment
> Look at the details on the back!


----------



## -flawless-

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Nice finds, that Gucci is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Have you checked T.J.Maxx for Burch? They have it usually quite cheap in clearance section, I have found cute pieces there.



Unfortunately, I am in Canada. I rarely see Tory Burch in Winners (the Canadian version of T.J.Maxx), not to mention in the clearance section. But I will definitely check out T.J.Maxx next time I'm in the States!



lazlo8 said:


> That blazer is insanely perfect amazing!  I actually gasped when I saw it and that was even before I saw it was Gucci!  Holy Moly Macaroni.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  The Hauntings.   It's so weird when that happens.  Maybe it is just an inevitable part of the thrift!


 
 For me, it was love at first sight. 

Yep. Les sighs. I also saw a brand new with tag DVF wool dress in a consignment store for $25, but it was a size 10, if only the 1 or 0 is missing, then I would've brought it home with me.


----------



## -flawless-

LisaK026 said:


> I just got my new CHANEL I won on eBay. It is a series 1 (from the 1980's) and it looks like it just came off the shelf at CHANEL. I have never seen such shinny gold hardware on a Vintage bag. The lambskin also looks untouched. YEAH!!!



OMG! This is gorgeous! Congratz!!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love that Gucci blazer!



Thank you!


----------



## Tuuli35

LisaK026 said:


> I just got my new CHANEL I won on eBay. It is a series 1 (from the 1980's) and it looks like it just came off the shelf at CHANEL. I have never seen such shinny gold hardware on a Vintage bag. The lambskin also looks untouched. YEAH!!!




This is gorgeous!


----------



## LisaK026

Taylor NG Owl mug (to sell on eBay because they are pretty rare).
2 green hand blown glass sherbert glasses.


----------



## chowlover2

-flawless- said:


> Some more recent thrift finds from Saturday. School starts today and I will be leaving for Toronto for school tmr, I won't have much time to thrift.
> 
> JustCavalli purse, $7. I think the style is very unique. I love the details.
> 
> MaxMara silk skirt, $2.50. Too big for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. The silk is amazing.
> 
> Etro blazer, $5. The colour is so vibrant! I love the floral lining.
> 
> And...my favourite find of the day, Gucci blazer! I spent a whopping $8 on this beautiful piece of garment
> Look at the details on the back!


The Gucci is amazing! Great finds!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I just got my new CHANEL I won on eBay. It is a series 1 (from the 1980's) and it looks like it just came off the shelf at CHANEL. I have never seen such shinny gold hardware on a Vintage bag. The lambskin also looks untouched. YEAH!!!


OMG! I die! Gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

-flawless- said:


> Some more recent thrift finds from Saturday. School starts today and I will be leaving for Toronto for school tmr, I won't have much time to thrift.
> 
> JustCavalli purse, $7. I think the style is very unique. I love the details.
> 
> MaxMara silk skirt, $2.50. Too big for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. The silk is amazing.
> 
> Etro blazer, $5. The colour is so vibrant! I love the floral lining.
> 
> And...my favourite find of the day, Gucci blazer! I spent a whopping $8 on this beautiful piece of garment
> Look at the details on the back!


 Wow, great finds! The Gucci is lovely!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I just got my new CHANEL I won on eBay. It is a series 1 (from the 1980's) and it looks like it just came off the shelf at CHANEL. I have never seen such shinny gold hardware on a Vintage bag. The lambskin also looks untouched. YEAH!!!


It's beautiful! I want one! :greengrin:


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Taylor NG Owl mug (to sell on eBay because they are pretty rare).
> 2 green hand blown glass sherbert glasses.


Are the sherbert glasses vaseline glass?


----------



## -flawless-

chowlover2 said:


> The Gucci is amazing! Great finds!





Raven3766 said:


> Wow, great finds! The Gucci is lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Are the sherbert glasses vaseline glass?


Nope. They are just dark green blown glass.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I am back from New York!!! That Anya Hindmarch bag is adorable and the Gucci jacket is amazing. I cannot wait to get caught up on everyone's super deals.

Wait until you see the fabulous stuff I got in NY. You NY ladies are so lucky you have Beacons Closet. OMG the stuff I got! I would be broke if I lived there. 
Housing Works & NY City Opera Thrift were a bust. But with BC, Buffalo Exchange, Tokyo Joe & Cosmetic Market it was a shopping paradise. Let me tease with I had so much stuff it cost me $40 just to ship my treasures back & they include Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere cardigan.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I found the thread  yay!!!

Happy new year PFFs, I'm loving the loot thus far.  Nothing amazing over here...spanx bras for $7.50 with tags LOL


----------



## Tomsmom

-flawless- said:


> Some more recent thrift finds from Saturday. School starts today and I will be leaving for Toronto for school tmr, I won't have much time to thrift.
> 
> JustCavalli purse, $7. I think the style is very unique. I love the details.
> 
> MaxMara silk skirt, $2.50. Too big for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. The silk is amazing.
> 
> Etro blazer, $5. The colour is so vibrant! I love the floral lining.
> 
> And...my favourite find of the day, Gucci blazer! I spent a whopping $8 on this beautiful piece of garment
> Look at the details on the back!


 
Love the Just Cavalli and OMG at the detail on that Gucci blazer!  Awesome find!



LisaK026 said:


> I just got my new CHANEL I won on eBay. It is a series 1 (from the 1980's) and it looks like it just came off the shelf at CHANEL. I have never seen such shinny gold hardware on a Vintage bag. The lambskin also looks untouched. YEAH!!!


 
Such a gorgeous bag, enjoy her!!



LisaK026 said:


> Taylor NG Owl mug (to sell on eBay because they are pretty rare).
> 2 green hand blown glass sherbert glasses.


 
Love the mug!


----------



## mharri20

chowlover2 said:


> Your fiancé is a keeper! A man who buys Chanel nail polish is awesome!







KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thanks girl!! That's so sweet of your fiancé! Show us the equipment and chanel




Haha thanks! I have to agree  ill show some pics of the tops once I get the others! And I'm about to redo my nails so I'll take a pic


----------



## mharri20

LisaK026 said:


> I just got my new CHANEL I won on eBay. It is a series 1 (from the 1980's) and it looks like it just came off the shelf at CHANEL. I have never seen such shinny gold hardware on a Vintage bag. The lambskin also looks untouched. YEAH!!!




LOVE!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## lazlo8

Oh GOD helpme I am cleaning closets.  I have partially finished the smallest one.  Moth damage.  Freakout.  Anger.  Clothes in trash cans.  I had moth damage in a cedar closet.  

That's not even the big problem. Of course for most thrifters the big problem is that OMGWTFBBQ I have a lot of clothes.  Luxury Problem!




-flawless- said:


> Unfortunately, I am in Canada. I rarely see Tory Burch in Winners (the Canadian version of T.J.Maxx), not to mention in the clearance section. But I will definitely check out T.J.Maxx next time I'm in the States!
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it was love at first sight.
> 
> Yep. Les sighs. I also saw a brand new with tag DVF wool dress in a consignment store for $25, but it was a size 10, if only the 1 or 0 is missing, then I would've brought it home with me.


 
Ha!  You are so itty bitty tiny tiny!  I could carry you around!  Small Friend who loves denim!  I wore some diesel yesterday cause one of my buddies had on a pair that looked so good on him I had to copy cat!

The hauntings ...  I'm going back tomorrow to get the ridiculous yellow DVF just so I can stop being haunted.  LOL.  You'll die when you see it.  It's so awful and 80's ... *mesmerized*

Here's hoping someone else bought it!




LisaK026 said:


> I just got my new CHANEL I won on eBay. It is a series 1 (from the 1980's) and it looks like it just came off the shelf at CHANEL. I have never seen such shinny gold hardware on a Vintage bag. The lambskin also looks untouched. YEAH!!!


 
Yeah that is the prettiest bag in the history of bags!  Show us more!  Take it off!!

I also like your pretty sherbert glasses.  I need to clean out my kitchen (after my closets) and I'd like more milk glass! And fire king.  And old glass pyrex.



LuxeDeb said:


> I am back from New York!!! That Anya Hindmarch bag is adorable and the Gucci jacket is amazing. I cannot wait to get caught up on everyone's super deals.
> 
> Wait until you see the fabulous stuff I got in NY. You NY ladies are so lucky you have Beacons Closet. OMG the stuff I got! I would be broke if I lived there.
> Housing Works & NY City Opera Thrift were a bust. But with BC, Buffalo Exchange, Tokyo Joe & Cosmetic Market it was a shopping paradise. Let me tease with I had so much stuff it cost me $40 just to ship my treasures back & they include Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere cardigan.


 
DUDE!  Super tease of the Universe!  *jumps!*  I cannot wait!!!



gottaluvmybags said:


> I found the thread yay!!!
> 
> Happy new year PFFs, I'm loving the loot thus far. Nothing amazing over here...spanx bras for $7.50 with tags LOL


 
I think finding brand new bras is dang cool.  Often I'll be wearing some thrifted outfit and the only thing that brings up my average cost is my bra!  So ... good job!



mharri20 said:


> Haha thanks! I have to agree  ill show some pics of the tops once I get the others! And I'm about to redo my nails so I'll take a pic


 
What a sweet boyfriend!  I can't wait to see it! *chanel nail polish obsession*  I don't even have pictures of all my Chanel polishes.  Shame!  Tsk!  But man ... the Chanel polishes continuously hit that "Luxury" spot for me.  They work for me.  I guess I am still glad about the time I went to a Chanel Counter and bought an ungodly amount all at once.  I think they were $15 then!  And the Chanel salesgirl asked me if I was a manicurist.  LOL!!!  Um.  Yeah.


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah that is the prettiest bag in the history of bags!  Show us more!  Take it off!!
> 
> I also like your pretty sherbert glasses.  I need to clean out my kitchen (after my closets) and I'd like more milk glass! And fire king.  And old glass pyrex.


I will take more pics of the bag, I must agree with you, it is the prettiest bag. I just wish it was a little bigger. I hoped the iPhone would fit, it does. But my really small LV wallet ($2 at a Garage Sale ages ago- it is actually an old agenda holder without the metal rings) has to be squished to get it in.
As far as Clean Outs...I have been cleaning out my _all thrifted_ book collection, closet and kitchen since right after Christmas and selling everything on eBay. So far it paid for half of that CHANEL. More to go. 
Sorry about the moths.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mharri20 said:


> Haha thanks! I have to agree  ill show some pics of the tops once I get the others! And I'm about to redo my nails so I'll take a pic



Sweet. Looking forward to seeing.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> I am back from New York!!! That Anya Hindmarch bag is adorable and the Gucci jacket is amazing. I cannot wait to get caught up on everyone's super deals.
> 
> Wait until you see the fabulous stuff I got in NY. You NY ladies are so lucky you have Beacons Closet. OMG the stuff I got! I would be broke if I lived there.
> Housing Works & NY City Opera Thrift were a bust. But with BC, Buffalo Exchange, Tokyo Joe & Cosmetic Market it was a shopping paradise. Let me tease with I had so much stuff it cost me $40 just to ship my treasures back & they include Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere cardigan.



Can't wait to see. Funny, I have never had good luck at BC. I guess ill give it another try.


----------



## LisaK026

More pics. I can't find a scratch on it. It looks brand new.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> More pics. I can't find a scratch on it. It looks brand new.


The details on that bag are just beautiful. The CC on the clasp, the tassels, it's perfection.


----------



## kcf68

Laz, know what pain you are going through!  It looks someone barfed up clothes in my closet, shoes, handbags.  I seriously gotta clean out before move to DC.  T minus 6 months and counting!  Eek!


----------



## LisaK026

kcf68 said:


> Laz, know what pain you are going through!  It looks someone barfed up clothes in my closet, shoes, handbags.  I seriously gotta clean out before move to DC.  T minus 6 months and counting!  Eek!


Sorry, but this made me laugh-even though it is not funny. My little LV wallet was sitting in the middle of the table one day and my cat just walked up and barfed on it, in front of me. I quickly cleaned it off. YUK. I always keep my shoes and bags out of pet reach.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> It's beautiful! I want one! :greengrin:


Well, apparently you should spend more time at Estate Sales. I asked the Seller where he got it and he said at an Estate Sale in DALLAS! Didn't tell me how much, but the Auction started at $499. What do you think HE paid for it? Kinda like my Tiffany Ornament, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Well, apparently you should spend more time at Estate Sales. I asked the Seller where he got it and he said at an Estate Sale in DALLAS! Didn't tell me how much, but the Auction started at $499. What do you think HE paid for it? Kinda like my Tiffany Ornament, wouldn't you say?


 I use to spend a lot of time at Estate Sales, that's how I got started.  I would find interesting items and meet great people.


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> Sorry, but this made me laugh-even though it is not funny. My little LV wallet was sitting in the middle of the table one day and my cat just walked up and barfed on it, in front of me. I quickly cleaned it off. YUK. I always keep my shoes and bags out of pet reach.



Made me laugh, too...sorta. Yesterday when I was cleaning out one of my suitcases from the NY trip I left a bunch of cashmere sweaters in it. They need to be washed & "frozen" right away to keep the bugs away, so I thought I would leave them there for a day. Well I found my littlest Pomeranian snuggled in the soft pile of cashmere. He looked so cute & comfy, but I am glad I got him out of there.....because minutes later he barfed!


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> Sorry, but this made me laugh-even though it is not funny. My little LV wallet was sitting in the middle of the table one day and my cat just walked up and barfed on it, in front of me. I quickly cleaned it off. YUK. I always keep my shoes and bags out of pet reach.





KrissieNO.5 said:


> Can't wait to see. Funny, I have never had good luck at BC. I guess ill give it another try.



I went to BC in Manhattan & the 2 Brooklyn locations. I was staying in Manhattan, but the Beacon's Closet in Brooklyn on N. 11th Street is the holy grail! The other Brooklyn BC was a dive. The guys that came in looked like homeless lumberjacks. lol. Although the guys that came in to the good Brooklyn shop & Manhattan made me feel like I was competing with drag queens for the womens designer items. Anywho...BC on 11th in Brooklyn is worth riding the subway. It is crowded with so many racks you cannot breath, lots of shoppers & the crappiest music blaring........but if you take your time you will score and score and score and score...........and then the other things do not seem so bad. 
BTW Do not eat at the barbeque place across the street. Coming from a Texan, it is god awful barbeque.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> I went to BC in Manhattan & the 2 Brooklyn locations. I was staying in Manhattan, but the Beacon's Closet in Brooklyn on N. 11th Street is the holy grail! The other Brooklyn BC was a dive. The guys that came in looked like homeless lumberjacks. lol. Although the guys that came in to the good Brooklyn shop & Manhattan made me feel like I was competing with drag queens for the womens designer items. Anywho...BC on 11th in Brooklyn is worth riding the subway. It is crowded with so many racks you cannot breath, lots of shoppers & the crappiest music blaring........but if you take your time you will score and score and score and score...........and then the other things do not seem so bad.
> BTW Do not eat at the barbeque place across the street. Coming from a Texan, it is god awful barbeque.



Haha about the BBQ! I have been to that location once before and got into an arguement with some woman bc she thought I was cutting her on line when I was just trying to pass through. Sheesh! Lets just say she caught me on a bad day  I might have to pay another visit.


----------



## Pao9

-flawless- said:


> Some more recent thrift finds from Saturday. School starts today and I will be leaving for Toronto for school tmr, I won't have much time to thrift.
> 
> JustCavalli purse, $7. I think the style is very unique. I love the details.
> 
> MaxMara silk skirt, $2.50. Too big for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. The silk is amazing.
> 
> Etro blazer, $5. The colour is so vibrant! I love the floral lining.
> 
> And...my favourite find of the day, Gucci blazer! I spent a whopping $8 on this beautiful piece of garment
> Look at the details on the back!



Wow love all the finds te max Mara is wonderful if you take it to a good seamstress she can have it taken in! The Gucci is amazing!



LisaK026 said:


> I just got my new CHANEL I won on eBay. It is a series 1 (from the 1980's) and it looks like it just came off the shelf at CHANEL. I have never seen such shinny gold hardware on a Vintage bag. The lambskin also looks untouched. YEAH!!!


Such a cute bag!!!



lazlo8 said:


> Oh GOD helpme I am cleaning closets.  I have partially finished the smallest one.  Moth damage.  Freakout.  Anger.  Clothes in trash cans.  I had moth damage in a cedar closet.
> 
> That's not even the big problem. Of course for most thrifters the big problem is that OMGWTFBBQ I have a lot of clothes.  Luxury Problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  You are so itty bitty tiny tiny!  I could carry you around!  Small Friend who loves denim!  I wore some diesel yesterday cause one of my buddies had on a pair that looked so good on him I had to copy cat!
> 
> The hauntings ...  I'm going back tomorrow to get the ridiculous yellow DVF just so I can stop being haunted.  LOL.  You'll die when you see it.  It's so awful and 80's ... *mesmerized*
> 
> Here's hoping someone else bought it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is the prettiest bag in the history of bags!  Show us more!  Take it off!!
> 
> I also like your pretty sherbert glasses.  I need to clean out my kitchen (after my closets) and I'd like more milk glass! And fire king.  And old glass pyrex.
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE!  Super tease of the Universe!  *jumps!*  I cannot wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think finding brand new bras is dang cool.  Often I'll be wearing some thrifted outfit and the only thing that brings up my average cost is my bra!  So ... good job!
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet boyfriend!  I can't wait to see it! *chanel nail polish obsession*  I don't even have pictures of all my Chanel polishes.  Shame!  Tsk!  But man ... the Chanel polishes continuously hit that "Luxury" spot for me.  They work for me.  I guess I am still glad about the time I went to a Chanel Counter and bought an ungodly amount all at once.  I think they were $15 then!  And the Chanel salesgirl asked me if I was a manicurist.  LOL!!!  Um.  Yeah.



Oh no that sucks! Anything you lost that you really loved? How do you spot moth damage? I live in condos so I'm not sure I get that but if like to know how to look out for it!


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> More pics. I can't find a scratch on it. It looks brand new.



I missed commenting on this when your originally posted...BUT this is SERIOUSLY BEAUTIFUL...seriously...Congratulations!


----------



## jamamcg

I'm back. Happy New Year to you all. I know I have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And I am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.


----------



## lazlo8

Return of the Online Prodigal Son!  We missed you!


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> I'm back. Happy New Year to you all. I know I have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And I am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.



Welcome back Jama!!  We missed you and sent out telepathic messages to you frequently

I can't wait to see your finds


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

jamamcg said:


> I'm back. Happy New Year to you all. I know I have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And I am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.



Welcome Back!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I'm back. Happy New Year to you all. I know I have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And I am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.


Welcome Home Jama! You have been missed! You can't imagine how many times we have wondered where you were. Can't wait to see your finds.


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> i'm back. Happy new year to you all. I know i have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And i am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.



welcome back!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

OK everyone...sit down...I found my first CHANEL bag...at the Goodwill Bargain Barn for $.50...
LOLOLOLOL! 

Seriously, it will make a lovely make-up bag after a little inside wipe-down...there's one on ebay for $45.00 + shipping. I think I did good LOLOL!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> I'm back. Happy New Year to you all. I know I have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And I am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.


 
Yayyyy Jama's back!!  WElcome back 



JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...sit down...I found my first CHANEL bag...at the Goodwill Bargain Barn for $.50...
> LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> Seriously, it will make a lovely make-up bag after a little inside wipe-down...there's one on ebay for $45.00 + shipping. I think I did good LOLOL!


 

Nice little bag, chanel is still chanel


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...sit down...I found my first CHANEL bag...at the Goodwill Bargain Barn for $.50...
> LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> Seriously, it will make a lovely make-up bag after a little inside wipe-down...there's one on ebay for $45.00 + shipping. I think I did good LOLOL!


You did. I was going to say, you can sell that on eBay and make at least $25. I always keep my eyes open for those.


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> I'm back. Happy New Year to you all. I know I have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And I am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.


*Welcome Back! We missed the "BOY"*. I have asked about you a couple times. Hope life is good.


----------



## Tuuli35

jamamcg said:


> I'm back. Happy New Year to you all. I know I have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And I am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.




Welcome back and Happy New Year! Great to have you back!


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...sit down...I found my first CHANEL bag...at the Goodwill Bargain Barn for $.50...
> LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> Seriously, it will make a lovely make-up bag after a little inside wipe-down...there's one on ebay for $45.00 + shipping. I think I did good LOLOL!




Very cute! Chanel is Chanel!


----------



## -flawless-

Pao9 said:


> Wow love all the finds te max Mara is wonderful if you take it to a good seamstress she can have it taken in! The Gucci is amazing!
> 
> 
> Such a cute bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no that sucks! Anything you lost that you really loved? How do you spot moth damage? I live in condos so I'm not sure I get that but if like to know how to look out for it!



Thank you! I'm not sure if I can wear that pattern well though. :/



jamamcg said:


> I'm back. Happy New Year to you all. I know I have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And I am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.



Welcome back!


----------



## -flawless-

lazlo8 said:


> Ha!  You are so itty bitty tiny tiny!  I could carry you around!  Small Friend who loves denim!  I wore some diesel yesterday cause one of my buddies had on a pair that looked so good on him I had to copy cat!
> 
> The hauntings ...  I'm going back tomorrow to get the ridiculous yellow DVF just so I can stop being haunted.  LOL.  You'll die when you see it.  It's so awful and 80's ... *mesmerized*
> 
> Here's hoping someone else bought it!



Please carry me around when you go denim shopping! 

I would LOVE to find a pair of Diesel in the thrift store! I'm not even gonna be greedy and wish for a pair that fits, I just wanna SEE a pair of authentic women's Diesel in the thrift store.



JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...sit down...I found my first CHANEL bag...at the Goodwill Bargain Barn for $.50...
> LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> Seriously, it will make a lovely make-up bag after a little inside wipe-down...there's one on ebay for $45.00 + shipping. I think I did good LOLOL!



CONGRATZ!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I'm back. Happy New Year to you all. I know I have been absent for a while. Had some problems. But they are over now. And I am once again excited to show my finds from the last few months.


JAMA!!!!! Welcome back! You were missed!


----------



## jamamcg

Thank you all for the warm welcome back .  The past few months I was gone was a bit hectic and busy. From Graduating from Uni showcasing my design work in London and Birmingham squeezing a three week long holiday into two weeks and going back to uni to do a masters. I will start sharing my finds over the last few months. When I remember what I got HAHA. I have been following the thread the whole time away and such amazing finds from everyone. The onces that stand out I'm my mind are Lazs fox fur coat. A Louis Vuitton belt for around $.50 Lisa's chanel bag and someone's first Hermes. 
Krissie hope your grandmother is doing well now. I know how you feel my grandfather passed away on the day of my final assessment from stomach cancer, but they couldn't remove the tumour as by the time they found it he had lost too much weight and he was too weak I think he was down to about 7 stones in weight.


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Nice little bag, chanel is still chanel





LisaK026 said:


> You did. I was going to say, you can sell that on eBay and make at least $25. I always keep my eyes open for those.





Tuuli35 said:


> Very cute! Chanel is Chanel!





-flawless- said:


> CONGRATZ!



Thanks everyone...it's good to know my hubby is alone in thinking I'm nuts to be so excited about this little bag.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome back .  The past few months I was gone was a bit hectic and busy. From Graduating from Uni showcasing my design work in London and Birmingham squeezing a three week long holiday into two weeks and going back to uni to do a masters. I will start sharing my finds over the last few months. When I remember what I got HAHA. I have been following the thread the whole time away and such amazing finds from everyone. The onces that stand out I'm my mind are Lazs fox fur coat. A Louis Vuitton belt for around $.50 Lisa's chanel bag and someone's first Hermes.
> Krissie hope your grandmother is doing well now. I know how you feel my grandfather passed away on the day of my final assessment from stomach cancer, but they couldn't remove the tumour as by the time they found it he had lost too much weight and he was too weak I think he was down to about 7 stones in weight.



Thank you jama and welcome back. I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather. It's really awful. They were able to remove the tumor but we found out yesterday she is stage 3. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...sit down...I found my first CHANEL bag...at the Goodwill Bargain Barn for $.50...
> LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> Seriously, it will make a lovely make-up bag after a little inside wipe-down...there's one on ebay for $45.00 + shipping. I think I did good LOLOL!




Too cute! For .50 who could resist? (Not me)


----------



## LuxeDeb

I am still waiting on my big box of fabulous deals from my NY shopping vacation . FedEx & their darn weather delays. It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I am not very good at being patient, so I went thrifting!

Luciano Barbera cashmere/silk sweater (another very spendy brand to look for). $8




Armani Collezioni top. I  love the detail. So neutral, it will make a great shell. $6




& then I went to Buffalo Exchange & found 2 half price items!
Tarina Tarantino necklace $8.50. Skull earrings (I love skulls, What can I say?) $2.50


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jama!  Every time I drive by the McQueen boutique on Melrose I think of you - welcome back.

I went to the studio store today, they've had a different sale every day.  A couple of days ago it was 50% off men's so I was able to get my son a lot if basics for next semester.. All for a bit over $100 including James Perse, John Varvatos and really soft silky cotton tops and cashmere sweaters.

Today was 50% off tops
Armani silk $6




Splendid T $2



Wildfox sweater $14



Helmut Lang $9



Parker silk top $8.50



Another Parker top for around $14



I also got some vince tanks for $7.50 I wear vince tanks and shirts every day so it was worth it.  Also a cashmere Grey Vince sweater for $10 - the tag was missing, Philip Lim for $4 and the cutest new Navy blue equipment top for $20

Some of these guys  will probably go to Crossroads, I guess you can call it clothes flipping.  They price Parker tops at around $60 each so I get $30 in trade credit and paid $9 for it


----------



## jamamcg

gottaluvmybags said:


> Jama!  Every time I drive by the McQueen boutique on Melrose I think of you - welcome back.
> 
> I went to the studio store today, they've had a different sale every day.  A couple of days ago it was 50% off men's so I was able to get my son a lot if basics for next semester.. All for a bit over $100 including James Perse, John Varvatos and really soft silky cotton tops and cashmere sweaters.
> 
> Today was 50% off tops
> Armani silk $6
> 
> View attachment 2457464
> 
> 
> Splendid T $2
> View attachment 2457465
> 
> 
> Wildfox sweater $14
> View attachment 2457466
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang $9
> View attachment 2457467
> 
> 
> Parker silk top $8.50
> View attachment 2457468
> 
> 
> Another Parker top for around $14
> View attachment 2457469
> 
> 
> I also got some vince tanks for $7.50 I wear vince tanks and shirts every day so it was worth it.  Also a cashmere Grey Vince sweater for $10 - the tag was missing, Philip Lim for $4 and the cutest new Navy blue equipment top for $20
> 
> Some of these guys  will probably go to Crossroads, I guess you can call it clothes flipping.  They price Parker tops at around $60 each so I get $30 in trade credit and paid $9 for it



Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land . 

One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it everyday  and be inspired


----------



## Tomsmom

gottaluvmybags said:


> Jama!  Every time I drive by the McQueen boutique on Melrose I think of you - welcome back.
> 
> I went to the studio store today, they've had a different sale every day.  A couple of days ago it was 50% off men's so I was able to get my son a lot if basics for next semester.. All for a bit over $100 including James Perse, John Varvatos and really soft silky cotton tops and cashmere sweaters.
> 
> Today was 50% off tops
> Armani silk $6
> 
> View attachment 2457464
> 
> 
> Splendid T $2
> View attachment 2457465
> 
> 
> Wildfox sweater $14
> View attachment 2457466
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang $9
> View attachment 2457467
> 
> 
> Parker silk top $8.50
> View attachment 2457468
> 
> 
> Another Parker top for around $14
> View attachment 2457469
> 
> 
> I also got some vince tanks for $7.50 I wear vince tanks and shirts every day so it was worth it.  Also a cashmere Grey Vince sweater for $10 - the tag was missing, Philip Lim for $4 and the cutest new Navy blue equipment top for $20
> 
> Some of these guys  will probably go to Crossroads, I guess you can call it clothes flipping.  They price Parker tops at around $60 each so I get $30 in trade credit and paid $9 for it


 

I love that you "clothes flip"   CAn you post a pic of the Parker label, I've never heard of them, love the tops they are gorgeous.



jamamcg said:


> Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land .
> 
> One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it everyday  and be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457581
> 
> View attachment 2457582


 
Oh. My. Gosh.  Jama!!!  That is breathtaking and stunning all at the same time.  I would stare at it all day, what a work of art!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land .
> 
> One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it everyday  and be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457581
> 
> View attachment 2457582




Love the structure on that piece, absolutely amazing Jama!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ohmygosh Jama- what a beautiful piece!

Tomsmom here is the tag.  They sell Parker at Nordstrom and they are priced similar to DVF and equipment, their dresses are gorgeous too!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Doh!  Forgot the pic!


----------



## ladyash

jamamcg said:


> Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land .
> 
> One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it everyday  and be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457581
> 
> View attachment 2457582



I don't think I have ever wanted something as badly as I now want that outfit!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land .
> 
> One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it everyday  and be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457581
> 
> View attachment 2457582


 
That is simply gorgeous! I would stare at it all day too! The structure and buttons...beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

gottaluvmybags said:


> Jama!  Every time I drive by the McQueen boutique on Melrose I think of you - welcome back.
> 
> I went to the studio store today, they've had a different sale every day.  A couple of days ago it was 50% off men's so I was able to get my son a lot if basics for next semester.. All for a bit over $100 including James Perse, John Varvatos and really soft silky cotton tops and cashmere sweaters.
> 
> Today was 50% off tops
> Armani silk $6
> 
> View attachment 2457464
> 
> 
> Splendid T $2
> View attachment 2457465
> 
> 
> Wildfox sweater $14
> View attachment 2457466
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang $9
> View attachment 2457467
> 
> 
> Parker silk top $8.50
> View attachment 2457468
> 
> 
> Another Parker top for around $14
> View attachment 2457469
> 
> 
> I also got some vince tanks for $7.50 I wear vince tanks and shirts every day so it was worth it.  Also a cashmere Grey Vince sweater for $10 - the tag was missing, Philip Lim for $4 and the cutest new Navy blue equipment top for $20
> 
> Some of these guys  will probably go to Crossroads, I guess you can call it clothes flipping.  They price Parker tops at around $60 each so I get $30 in trade credit and paid $9 for it


_ Raven_, I think I hear the green blouse calling my name. You have found some very pretty items at such great prices!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I don't think I have ever wanted something as badly as I now want that outfit!


I can see you in that Ladyash, and you would rock it!


----------



## Tomsmom

gottaluvmybags said:


> Doh!  Forgot the pic!
> View attachment 2457850


 

Thank you


----------



## elvisgurly

gottaluvmybags said:


> Jama!  Every time I drive by the McQueen boutique on Melrose I think of you - welcome back.
> 
> I went to the studio store today, they've had a different sale every day.  A couple of days ago it was 50% off men's so I was able to get my son a lot if basics for next semester.. All for a bit over $100 including James Perse, John Varvatos and really soft silky cotton tops and cashmere sweaters.
> 
> Today was 50% off tops
> Armani silk $6
> 
> View attachment 2457464
> 
> 
> Splendid T $2
> View attachment 2457465
> 
> 
> Wildfox sweater $14
> View attachment 2457466
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang $9
> View attachment 2457467
> 
> 
> Parker silk top $8.50
> View attachment 2457468
> 
> 
> Another Parker top for around $14
> View attachment 2457469
> 
> 
> I also got some vince tanks for $7.50 I wear vince tanks and shirts every day so it was worth it.  Also a cashmere Grey Vince sweater for $10 - the tag was missing, Philip Lim for $4 and the cutest new Navy blue equipment top for $20
> 
> Some of these guys  will probably go to Crossroads, I guess you can call it clothes flipping.  They price Parker tops at around $60 each so I get $30 in trade credit and paid $9 for it




Great deals.  My favorites are the Armani and Parker tops.  The green is a gorgeous shade.


----------



## elvisgurly

jamamcg said:


> Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land .
> 
> One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it everyday  and be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457581
> 
> View attachment 2457582




Jama welcome back.  That's a cool outfit and lots of buttons.


----------



## Tomsmom

My finds this week 

No name Owl sweater, very cozy and I just love it, lol




COH skinny "Ava" jeans, love the color




Marc Jacobs wallet eeeeek!!!!!  1.99!!  It does have a smallark on the back but I don't care, the leather is sooooooo nice


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> My finds this week
> 
> No name Owl sweater, very cozy and I just love it, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH skinny "Ava" jeans, love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs wallet eeeeek!!!!!  1.99!!  It does have a smallark on the back but I don't care, the leather is sooooooo nice



I just LOVE that sweater!!! It's so unique.


----------



## kcf68

Tomsmom said:


> My finds this week
> 
> No name Owl sweater, very cozy and I just love it, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH skinny "Ava" jeans, love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs wallet eeeeek!!!!!  1.99!!  It does have a smallark on the back but I don't care, the leather is sooooooo nice


Just found some COH just like those for my daughter.


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> My finds this week
> 
> No name Owl sweater, very cozy and I just love it, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH skinny "Ava" jeans, love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs wallet eeeeek!!!!!  1.99!!  It does have a smallark on the back but I don't care, the leather is sooooooo nice


Great scores!


----------



## Shoppinmel

I love finding second hand treasures.  The other day I went to a thrift store and found NWT Hue jeggings!


----------



## Shoppinmel

jamamcg said:


> Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land .
> 
> One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it everyday  and be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457581
> 
> View attachment 2457582



That is so cool!


----------



## LisaK026

*JUST SHARING*
Being the "thrifty" Girl I am, and since all the Cell Phone Providers  are trying to outdo each other; I called my Carrier this morning and  asked if there was a way to lower my bill, figuring the answer would, of  course, be NO. Ended up getting it lowered from $75 a month to $45. So  my Thrifty friends, call your cell phone provider and ask for a lower  bill.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> *JUST SHARING*
> Being the "thrifty" Girl I am, and since all the Cell Phone Providers  are trying to outdo each other; I called my Carrier this morning and  asked if there was a way to lower my bill, figuring the answer would, of  course, be NO. Ended up getting it lowered from $75 a month to $45. So  my Thrifty friends, call your cell phone provider and ask for a lower  bill.


 

That is awesome!!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> *JUST SHARING*
> Being the "thrifty" Girl I am, and since all the Cell Phone Providers  are trying to outdo each other; I called my Carrier this morning and  asked if there was a way to lower my bill, figuring the answer would, of  course, be NO. Ended up getting it lowered from $75 a month to $45. So  my Thrifty friends, call your cell phone provider and ask for a lower  bill.


It works with internet service too! I have Verizon FIOS, which I love. I called them and told them I needed to lower my bill. I got $20 lower for land line, cable and internet. My BFF is so jealous, she has Comcast, pays $40 a month more for just internet and cable, and she doesn't even have half the channels I do!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Thank you guys, my multi quote stinks!

It was 50% off coats... Not interested though, it's 70+ degrees here


----------



## JOODLZ

My Goodwill Coach-luck continues...a 1998 RED Bleeker Small Basket WITH its hangtag and detachable shoulder strap ($39.99 - ooh, they're getting more expensive) and a navy un-named, un-dated MFF key chain wallet ($4.99). Both in amazing condition. A $5 off phone coupon helped a little. I must do some serious closet cleaning this weekend...need room badly!


----------



## Raven3766

My latest find for $3...a vintage Gucci....
http://


http://


----------



## Tuuli35

Tomsmom said:


> My finds this week
> 
> No name Owl sweater, very cozy and I just love it, lol
> 
> 
> COH skinny "Ava" jeans, love the color
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs wallet eeeeek!!!!!  1.99!!  It does have a smallark on the back but I don't care, the leather is sooooooo nice


Amazing wallet! 



JOODLZ said:


> My Goodwill Coach-luck continues...a 1998 RED Bleeker Small Basket WITH its hangtag and detachable shoulder strap ($39.99 - ooh, they're getting more expensive) and a navy un-named, un-dated MFF key chain wallet ($4.99). Both in amazing condition. A $5 off phone coupon helped a little. I must do some serious closet cleaning this weekend...need room badly!


Great red bag!



Raven3766 said:


> My latest find for $3...a vintage Gucci....


Love it!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> My latest find for $3...a vintage Gucci....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



Oh raven your luck is so unbelievable . Congrats on another amazing find. During the summer I was in your neck of the woods, but didn't have time to go thrifting I almost cried every store that I saw and passes thinking of what gems I was missing out on. .


----------



## kcf68

Raven3766 said:


> My latest find for $3...a vintage Gucci....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Pretty Handbag Queen!  We bow at your impressive handbag finds!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> My Goodwill Coach-luck continues...a 1998 RED Bleeker Small Basket WITH its hangtag and detachable shoulder strap ($39.99 - ooh, they're getting more expensive) and a navy un-named, un-dated MFF key chain wallet ($4.99). Both in amazing condition. A $5 off phone coupon helped a little. I must do some serious closet cleaning this weekend...need room badly!


 
Gorgeous Red bag!!



Raven3766 said:


> My latest find for $3...a vintage Gucci....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 
Oh my goodness Raven, what a score!!  Love, love the handle!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Oh raven your luck is so unbelievable . Congrats on another amazing find. During the summer I was in your neck of the woods, but didn't have time to go thrifting I almost cried every store that I saw and passes thinking of what gems I was missing out on. .


Thx Jama but after seeing that McQueen outfit, I am still jealous.


----------



## Raven3766

kcf68 said:


> Pretty Handbag Queen! We bow at your impressive handbag finds!


 Thx KC, but I've bowed to you on many occasions...


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous Red bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Raven, what a score!! Love, love the handle!


Thx Tomsmom, it's leather and bamboo.


----------



## Raven3766

Today was a good day. I found Hermes, 24 Faubourg Eau de Toilette for $5, Michaela Frey Wein clip on earrings for $3 and a DeLillo necklace for $6. I will post pics later. Oh and a vintage Richard Kaplan dress for $5.


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> My latest find for $3...a vintage Gucci....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://




Gorgeous find.  Looks soft like butta.


----------



## heartoflove

Happy new year everyone!

Raven you're on a roll! Gucci and Hermes?!

I finally took my Xmas stuff down which means it's less cluttered in this apartment of mine. Less clutter means it's ok to go thrifting &#128522;

I have this theory that when I go drop off stuff for donation, I end up having a good thrift day. My theory proved me right again!

My fave find of the day is this classic DVF wrap dress! And in my size! It was hiding amongst the rack of sweaters- the one section I don't comb through cuz I don't want to deal with tons of ugly chunky sweaters. Someone must've been hiding it but oh well, it was meant for me, hehe. I was flipping through the rack quickly and realized there was something not a sweater and caught a glimpse of 'ERG'. I know that font anywhere so I knew immediately it was a DVF. I grabbed it and did an intent all squeal. That squeal got louder when I saw it was 7 bucks. (Sorry for the bad picture. Bad lighting and she's not ironed.)




I'm not sure if she's beige or gray or taupe. I swear I'm going colorblind.


----------



## heartoflove

A few more fun finds from today...

Karen Millen dress for $7 (another bad picture - sorry) 



Anthro dress for $8



Magaschoni s/s cashmere blend cardi for $1.50



Lux from Urban Outfitters $1.99


----------



## murt

I splurged a bit on a vintage Alaia dress on ebay........... I'll post a pic when I receive it.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

Hello everyone, wow it's been a year or two since I've looked at this thread or really posted anywhere. I used to love seeing what everyone has gotten and I admit I've been going through the pages. Just because I haven't been posting doesn't mean I have stopped thrifting lol. I try to hold myself back from getting too much but sometimes it's hard. Just this last week I bought a Marc by Marc Jacobs leather bag for $30, Manolo shoes for $20 and an Ed Hardy tote for .50. No pics yet I may take them later. But some of my best finds include a chanel flap handbag for $50 (it's metallic blue and looks like it was never used), Hermes scarf NIB, the lady said she got it in paris and never used it, that cost a whole $20 at a garage sale and a set of LV luggage for $30. The luggage is old and I wish I could use it but each piece has 1 missing rivet that holds the handle and I'm not sure how to go about fixing that or if it's worth it to try.


----------



## wildfury

Thank you ladies for the nice comments on my trench !  I definitely have to get my hands on some soilove.  That store marks up all of their clothes with that darn red oil pencil!



-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1



That scarf is beautiful!  What an amazing find.



elvisgurly said:


> That's awesome, almost looks like an antique store instead.



Agreed, that's what I thought too!



Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find. It's an Anya Hindmarch; I thought the little doggie was so cute....
> http://



That's so fun and unique!



-flawless- said:


> Some more recent thrift finds from Saturday.  School starts today and I will be leaving for Toronto for school tmr, I  won't have much time to thrift.
> 
> JustCavalli purse, $7. I think the style is very unique. I love the details.
> 
> MaxMara silk skirt, $2.50. Too big for me, but I couldn't just leave it there. The silk is amazing.
> 
> Etro blazer, $5. The colour is so vibrant! I love the floral lining.
> 
> And...my favourite find of the day, Gucci blazer! I spent a whopping $8 on this beautiful piece of garment
> Look at the details on the back!



That Gucci is beautiful!  The details at the back are breathtaking..



LuxeDeb said:


> I am still waiting on my big box of fabulous  deals from my NY shopping vacation . FedEx & their darn weather  delays. It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I am not very good at  being patient, so I went thrifting!
> 
> Luciano Barbera cashmere/silk sweater (another very spendy brand to look for). $8
> View attachment 2457182
> View attachment 2457183
> 
> 
> Armani Collezioni top. I  love the detail. So neutral, it will make a great shell. $6
> View attachment 2457184
> View attachment 2457185
> 
> 
> & then I went to Buffalo Exchange & found 2 half price items!
> Tarina Tarantino necklace $8.50. Skull earrings (I love skulls, What can I say?) $2.50
> View attachment 2457190



Love the jewelry you got!



jamamcg said:


> Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land .
> 
> One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique  and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the  construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it  everyday  and be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457581
> 
> View attachment 2457582



Wowee, that's beautiful!  I'd wear the heck out of that!



Tomsmom said:


> My finds this week
> 
> No name Owl sweater, very cozy and I just love it, lol
> 
> 
> COH skinny "Ava" jeans, love the color
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs wallet eeeeek!!!!!  1.99!!  It does have a smallark on the back but I don't care, the leather is sooooooo nice



Nice find on the wallet!



Raven3766 said:


> My latest find for $3...a vintage Gucci....
> http://
> http://



What a find!  And such a great price too.



LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Hello everyone, wow it's been a year or  two since I've looked at this thread or really posted anywhere. I used  to love seeing what everyone has gotten and I admit I've been going  through the pages. Just because I haven't been posting doesn't mean I  have stopped thrifting lol. I try to hold myself back from getting too  much but sometimes it's hard. Just this last week I bought a Marc by  Marc Jacobs leather bag for $30, Manolo shoes for $20 and an Ed Hardy  tote for .50. No pics yet I may take them later. But some of my best  finds include a chanel flap handbag for $50 (it's metallic blue and  looks like it was never used), Hermes scarf NIB, the lady said she got  it in paris and never used it, that cost a whole $20 at a garage sale  and a set of LV luggage for $30. The luggage is old and I wish I could  use it but each piece has 1 missing rivet that holds the handle and I'm  not sure how to go about fixing that or if it's worth it to try.



Wow, those are great finds!  You sure know how to pick them!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Too cute! For .50 who could resist? (Not me)



Thanks...now looking for lambskin 



LuxeDeb said:


> I am still waiting on my big box of fabulous deals from my NY shopping vacation . FedEx & their darn weather delays. It's supposed to be delivered tomorrow. I am not very good at being patient, so I went thrifting!
> 
> Luciano Barbera cashmere/silk sweater (another very spendy brand to look for). $8
> View attachment 2457182
> View attachment 2457183
> 
> 
> Armani Collezioni top. I  love the detail. So neutral, it will make a great shell. $6
> View attachment 2457184
> View attachment 2457185
> 
> 
> & then I went to Buffalo Exchange & found 2 half price items!
> Tarina Tarantino necklace $8.50. Skull earrings (I love skulls, What can I say?) $2.50
> View attachment 2457190



I love the stuff you find...cashmere and silk, oh my!



jamamcg said:


> Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land .
> 
> One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it everyday  and be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457581
> 
> View attachment 2457582



SWEET inspiration!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> My latest find for $3...a vintage Gucci....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



GET OUT...this is gorgeous!



Tuuli35 said:


> Great red bag!



Thanks!



Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous Red bag!!



Thanks...I moved right in!


----------



## JOODLZ

LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Hello everyone, wow it's been a year or two since I've looked at this thread or really posted anywhere. I used to love seeing what everyone has gotten and I admit I've been going through the pages. Just because I haven't been posting doesn't mean I have stopped thrifting lol. I try to hold myself back from getting too much but sometimes it's hard. Just this last week I bought a Marc by Marc Jacobs leather bag for $30, Manolo shoes for $20 and an Ed Hardy tote for .50. No pics yet I may take them later. But some of my best finds include a chanel flap handbag for $50 (it's metallic blue and looks like it was never used), Hermes scarf NIB, the lady said she got it in paris and never used it, that cost a whole $20 at a garage sale and a set of LV luggage for $30. The luggage is old and I wish I could use it but each piece has 1 missing rivet that holds the handle and I'm not sure how to go about fixing that or if it's worth it to try.



WOW...this is some serious thriftiness! Hope you can get the Louie's fixed...great stuff!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Hello everyone, wow it's been a year or two since I've looked at this thread or really posted anywhere. I used to love seeing what everyone has gotten and I admit I've been going through the pages. Just because I haven't been posting doesn't mean I have stopped thrifting lol. I try to hold myself back from getting too much but sometimes it's hard. Just this last week I bought a Marc by Marc Jacobs leather bag for $30, Manolo shoes for $20 and an Ed Hardy tote for .50. No pics yet I may take them later. But some of my best finds include a chanel flap handbag for $50 (it's metallic blue and looks like it was never used), Hermes scarf NIB, the lady said she got it in paris and never used it, that cost a whole $20 at a garage sale and a set of LV luggage for $30. The luggage is old and I wish I could use it but each piece has 1 missing rivet that holds the handle and I'm not sure how to go about fixing that or if it's worth it to try.



Those are amazing finds!!! Love the luggage. Go to a shoemaker and have them fixed.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Those are amazing finds!!! Love the luggage. Go to a shoemaker and have them fixed.



I hadn't thought of that. For some reason I kept thinking I had to go to a LV store to get it fixed, and I'm sure that wouldn't be cheap to do! Plus, there isn't a LV anywhere near me. I may just do that, I'd like having them at the ready if I want to go on a trip (and in style).


----------



## jamamcg

Another eBay find when I was MIA I am really excited about this one it was a HG item. And a very rare item.  Alexander McQueen tyre print jacket from 1995 from his fifth collection before he became well known. David Bowie has a suit in the same print .


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> Aaaaw  that's sweet. What I would give to live in LALA land .
> 
> One of my eBay finds when I was MIA I had to get it as it is so unique and of course it's McQueen and a old piece at that A/W 1998 the construction is amazing I have it on a mannequin just to stare at it everyday  and be inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2457581
> 
> View attachment 2457582


 
I mean that ... is stunning.  The construction!  My god!  So amazing!



Tomsmom said:


> My finds this week
> 
> No name Owl sweater, very cozy and I just love it, lol
> http://s68.photobucket.com/user/nayaudo/media/B5A639D5-6F5C-493D-894A-448E11EE9C48.jpg.html
> 
> COH skinny "Ava" jeans, love the color
> http://s68.photobucket.com/user/nayaudo/media/C78E410C-7DB7-4C08-929A-C2F840F596FB.jpg.html
> 
> Marc Jacobs wallet eeeeek!!!!! 1.99!! It does have a smallark on the back but I don't care, the leather is sooooooo nice
> http://s68.photobucket.com/user/nayaudo/media/4E0124D6-6543-48EC-9070-914FA1E6576B.jpg.html


 
 And the owl is so dear!


Beautiful!  Amazing!  The Marc Jacobs I looked at that when it came out at Nordies ...

CoH ... great color great score!  Love denim ... (obviously!)




JOODLZ said:


> My Goodwill Coach-luck continues...a 1998 RED Bleeker Small Basket WITH its hangtag and detachable shoulder strap ($39.99 - ooh, they're getting more expensive) and a navy un-named, un-dated MFF key chain wallet ($4.99). Both in amazing condition. A $5 off phone coupon helped a little. I must do some serious closet cleaning this weekend...need room badly!


 


Raven3766 said:


> My latest find for $3...a vintage Gucci....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 
OH MAN!!!!!!!!  That is a stunning bag!!!!  WOW!  I would have fainted




heartoflove said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> Raven you're on a roll! Gucci and Hermes?!
> 
> I finally took my Xmas stuff down which means it's less cluttered in this apartment of mine. Less clutter means it's ok to go thrifting &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> I have this theory that when I go drop off stuff for donation, I end up having a good thrift day. My theory proved me right again!
> 
> My fave find of the day is this classic DVF wrap dress! And in my size! It was hiding amongst the rack of sweaters- the one section I don't comb through cuz I don't want to deal with tons of ugly chunky sweaters. Someone must've been hiding it but oh well, it was meant for me, hehe. I was flipping through the rack quickly and realized there was something not a sweater and caught a glimpse of 'ERG'. I know that font anywhere so I knew immediately it was a DVF. I grabbed it and did an intent all squeal. That squeal got louder when I saw it was 7 bucks. (Sorry for the bad picture. Bad lighting and she's not ironed.)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if she's beige or gray or taupe. I swear I'm going colorblind.


 LOL!  At the going colorblind!  Amazing!

I love the DVF dress!




LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Hello everyone, wow it's been a year or two since I've looked at this thread or really posted anywhere. I used to love seeing what everyone has gotten and I admit I've been going through the pages. Just because I haven't been posting doesn't mean I have stopped thrifting lol. I try to hold myself back from getting too much but sometimes it's hard. Just this last week I bought a Marc by Marc Jacobs leather bag for $30, Manolo shoes for $20 and an Ed Hardy tote for .50. No pics yet I may take them later. But some of my best finds include a chanel flap handbag for $50 (it's metallic blue and looks like it was never used), Hermes scarf NIB, the lady said she got it in paris and never used it, that cost a whole $20 at a garage sale and a set of LV luggage for $30. The luggage is old and I wish I could use it but each piece has 1 missing rivet that holds the handle and I'm not sure how to go about fixing that or if it's worth it to try.


 

Beautiful!  Um I would not be able to check that luggage cause I have trust issues!  But man that is lovely!!  And I like your kitty catty!  I need an orange cat ... badly.


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> I mean that ... is stunning. The construction! My god! So amazing!
> 
> Laz it was funny. I walked in and went over to the purses. There was a huge woman blocking so I went to the other side. I walked towards her and picked up vintage bags as I normally do. I was going to put it back and when I opened it. I said out loud..."Oh no, I want this!" and she looked at me. I smiled and didn't bother to even look at the other purses. I thought about and went back, but ultimately that bag was waiting on me to arrive.


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> lazlo8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean that ... is stunning. The construction! My god! So amazing!
> 
> Laz it was funny. I walked in and went over to the purses. There was a huge woman blocking so I went to the other side. I walked towards her and picked up vintage bags as I normally do. I was going to put it back and when I opened it. I said out loud..."Oh no, I want this!" and she looked at me. I smiled and didn't bother to even look at the other purses. I thought about and went back, but ultimately that bag was waiting on me to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Ovation!!!  How amazing and exciting!  I am trying to figure out how to store my bags ... and still be able to look at them.  It's not easy ...  I read an article about clothing collectors ... and this one man has his collection hanging from the ceiling of his restaurant ...  it actually looks pretty
Click to expand...


----------



## Raven3766

heartoflove said:


> A few more fun finds from today...
> 
> Karen Millen dress for $7 (another bad picture - sorry)
> View attachment 2459879
> 
> 
> Anthro dress for $8
> View attachment 2459878
> 
> 
> Magaschoni s/s cashmere blend cardi for $1.50
> View attachment 2459880
> 
> 
> Lux from Urban Outfitters $1.99
> View attachment 2459889


 
I love your DVF!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Ovation!!! How amazing and exciting! I am trying to figure out how to store my bags ... and still be able to look at them. It's not easy ... I read an article about clothing collectors ... and this one man has his collection hanging from the ceiling of his restaurant ... it actually looks pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy dust bags but I would like to look at my bags as well. I will deal with that when I have time this summer.  I know that it has to a pretty lite area.
Click to expand...


----------



## Raven3766

LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Hello everyone, wow it's been a year or two since I've looked at this thread or really posted anywhere. I used to love seeing what everyone has gotten and I admit I've been going through the pages. Just because I haven't been posting doesn't mean I have stopped thrifting lol. I try to hold myself back from getting too much but sometimes it's hard. Just this last week I bought a Marc by Marc Jacobs leather bag for $30, Manolo shoes for $20 and an Ed Hardy tote for .50. No pics yet I may take them later. But some of my best finds include a chanel flap handbag for $50 (it's metallic blue and looks like it was never used), Hermes scarf NIB, the lady said she got it in paris and never used it, that cost a whole $20 at a garage sale and a set of LV luggage for $30. The luggage is old and I wish I could use it but each piece has 1 missing rivet that holds the handle and I'm not sure how to go about fixing that or if it's worth it to try.



I love your bags, would love to see your Givenchy and Jordan bag. You have them listed as "found" at the bottom.


----------



## llaga22

Valentino was 7 bucks and the Gucci pumps were eBay for 49.00


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LulaMaeBarnes said:


> I hadn't thought of that. For some reason I kept thinking I had to go to a LV store to get it fixed, and I'm sure that wouldn't be cheap to do! Plus, there isn't a LV anywhere near me. I may just do that, I'd like having them at the ready if I want to go on a trip (and in style).



I'm glad I could be of help! They really are beautiful.

PS I love your name. I'm a HUGE breakfast of Tiffany's fan!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2460951
> View attachment 2460953
> 
> Valentino was 7 bucks and the Gucci pumps were eBay for 49.00



Love em both!! 

You ladies are on fire!


----------



## Raven3766

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 2460951
> View attachment 2460953
> 
> Valentino was 7 bucks and the Gucci pumps were eBay for 49.00


 I love your Valentino and Gucci pumps. I am going to go on the bay and purchase my vintage Chanel, since I have not thrifted one.


----------



## Raven3766

This is my DeLillo necklace I purchased for $6....vintage jewelry that sells for a pretty good price.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/IMG_20140112_155543_zpsdfiuzsel.jpg.html]





[/URL]


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I'm glad I could be of help! They really are beautiful.
> 
> PS I love your name. I'm a HUGE breakfast of Tiffany's fan!




It's nice to see another fan of the movie, most don't recognize the name.


----------



## emilu

heartoflove said:


> A few more fun finds from today...
> 
> Karen Millen dress for $7 (another bad picture - sorry)
> View attachment 2459879
> 
> 
> Anthro dress for $8
> View attachment 2459878
> 
> 
> Magaschoni s/s cashmere blend cardi for $1.50
> View attachment 2459880
> 
> 
> Lux from Urban Outfitters $1.99
> View attachment 2459889




I love the anthro dress so sweet and feminine looking. 

Picked up a few things at SA that I plan to flip (he he). Rachel pally dress and Bloch flats for 7 each. 

Keeping this vintage dress $4.50 and splendid jacket $5


	

		
			
		

		
	
 dress looked a little dumpy in the store but I knew a belt would fix it right up. 

Then I stopped by a consignment and found a nwt silk Marc Jacobs dress marked down to $60. I should really say gown because between the boning, fancy corset inner workings and unique zipper placement it's special occasion only. Plus that big ole flower. It looked pretty terrible on the hanger and it took me a few min to figure out how to get it on. But it fit like a glove. Found the retail price online!  So I got a steal. Makes the joie beaded top I picked up for 45 seem like a rip off but I needed a going out top. That is a surprising hole in my closet. I think I can get very good deals on skirts, very fancy and casual dresses at the consignments and heap casual and basics at thrifts but trendy tops don't make it to the thrifts in good condition (or don't last long) and don't tend to hang around long enough to get marked down at consignments. Ah the struggles of secondhand only shopping lol.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LulaMaeBarnes said:


> It's nice to see another fan of the movie, most don't recognize the name.



I love true fans of the movie not just the ones that like the movie poster. Best movie!


----------



## mharri20

emilu said:


> I love the anthro dress so sweet and feminine looking.
> 
> Picked up a few things at SA that I plan to flip (he he). Rachel pally dress and Bloch flats for 7 each.
> 
> Keeping this vintage dress $4.50 and splendid jacket $5
> View attachment 2461147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress looked a little dumpy in the store but I knew a belt would fix it right up.
> 
> Then I stopped by a consignment and found a nwt silk Marc Jacobs dress marked down to $60. I should really say gown because between the boning, fancy corset inner workings and unique zipper placement it's special occasion only. Plus that big ole flower. It looked pretty terrible on the hanger and it took me a few min to figure out how to get it on. But it fit like a glove. Found the retail price online!  So I got a steal. Makes the joie beaded top I picked up for 45 seem like a rip off but I needed a going out top. That is a surprising hole in my closet. I think I can get very good deals on skirts, very fancy and casual dresses at the consignments and heap casual and basics at thrifts but trendy tops don't make it to the thrifts in good condition (or don't last long) and don't tend to hang around long enough to get marked down at consignments. Ah the struggles of secondhand only shopping lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461159




Fabulous dress!!!! Steal of a price  I agree it's hard to find trendy tops at thrift stores. I don't have many because of it!


----------



## llaga22

emilu said:


> i love the anthro dress so sweet and feminine looking.
> 
> Picked up a few things at sa that i plan to flip (he he). Rachel pally dress and bloch flats for 7 each.
> 
> Keeping this vintage dress $4.50 and splendid jacket $5
> View attachment 2461147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress looked a little dumpy in the store but i knew a belt would fix it right up.
> 
> Then i stopped by a consignment and found a nwt silk marc jacobs dress marked down to $60. I should really say gown because between the boning, fancy corset inner workings and unique zipper placement it's special occasion only. Plus that big ole flower. It looked pretty terrible on the hanger and it took me a few min to figure out how to get it on. But it fit like a glove. Found the retail price online!  So i got a steal. Makes the joie beaded top i picked up for 45 seem like a rip off but i needed a going out top. That is a surprising hole in my closet. I think i can get very good deals on skirts, very fancy and casual dresses at the consignments and heap casual and basics at thrifts but trendy tops don't make it to the thrifts in good condition (or don't last long) and don't tend to hang around long enough to get marked down at consignments. Ah the struggles of secondhand only shopping lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461159




s


----------



## mharri20

Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....

So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff. 

So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.

It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better. 

Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.


----------



## chowlover2

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195


OMG! What a stunner! 
I love it! I don't care about your Mom, it's YOUR day! Wear what makes you happy, and you better take plenty of pics you can share with us. You, your fiancé, that dress and Paris in the spring, I die!!!!


----------



## heartoflove

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195




Um that dress is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS. What better day than to wear something so gorgeous than your wedding day? Go for it. If it makes you happy and beautiful, then that's all that matters.


----------



## jamamcg

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195



Ghosh that will look amazing on. It reminds me of a dress that Emily Blunt wore to an award ceremony 



And if you want another option there is this one that I truly love.


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195


Oh my goodness! It is beautiful! It is so beautiful!


----------



## kcf68

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! What a stunner!
> I love it! I don't care about your Mom, it's YOUR day! Wear what makes you happy, and you better take plenty of pics you can share with us. You, your fiancé, that dress and Paris in the spring, I die!!!!


Yup I second that!


----------



## LisaK026

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195


  Gorgeous Dress, and you could not have picked a better place to get Married. It is your Wedding and you should do it your way, with the dress you like. It is perfect!


----------



## emilu

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195




I agree with the other commenters. Your day your choice and it's a really lovely dress to boot. While not traditional it's definitely a very special day kind of dress (unless you're regularly on the red carpet!!)


----------



## lazlo8

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195


 

That dress is just perfect and yes yes yes and did U say yes .... it is FABULOUS.  It makes me a bit breathless.  I love how the front is so beautifully cut and the contract with back low back?  Glorious.  Also love how the beads glisten.  Very pretty work there!

Hooray!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195



I love it. You made a good choice. It's gorgeous. A wedding in Paris?! Incredible.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Morgan my jaw literally dropped when I saw your dress... It's stunning.  The back and the sleeves... I picture you with a 20's type hairdo with a bold lip - working it!!!!

Oh and Paris - um yes please.  If it makes you happy do it!  And do it your way....


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195



Wow it's beautiful! If you're going to get married might as well do it in style! It's really open in the back and I hope you're tall enough for that dress, I wouldn't be lol. I'm sure in summer it will be fine to wear it. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Pao9

Had a hard time multiquoting!

Raven amazing finds!!! The Gucci is so cool!!
Emily that gown looks amazing on you! Love it!  
Jama welcome back so nice to see your finds! Love the McQueen suit!!! 
Morgan that dress is perfect! I'm not crazy about traditional dresses. Mine was very simple and cheap but it was exactly what I wanted. I think your dress is perfect for the Paris wedding!  The weather will e perfect for it as well!!!!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## Pao9

I went thrifting twice and came out empty handed! I saw many designers but nothing drool worthy to take home stating to get upset!!!!!
On the other hand I moved again! I think it was my fifth move in one year, but I finally have a nice closet space. I went to the container store to build a nice closet with the elfa system but it was over $1k so I'm going to stick to the crappy hanging, just wanted to share a pic of my closets with you guys! Lol!! You all get this kind of stuff! Most of my friends don't care about closets!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the dress...not a wedding dress though.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> I went thrifting twice and came out empty handed! I saw many designers but nothing drool worthy to take home stating to get upset!!!!!
> On the other hand I moved again! I think it was my fifth move in one year, but I finally have a nice closet space. I went to the container store to build a nice closet with the elfa system but it was over $1k so I'm going to stick to the crappy hanging, just wanted to share a pic of my closets with you guys! Lol!! You all get this kind of stuff! Most of my friends don't care about closets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461603
> View attachment 2461606
> View attachment 2461607




Pao!  Great to see you here again . I live the closet, it's truly the inside of it that counts LOL.  I use those wooden compartment things that use the canvas boxes for my jeans and knits.  I push them back against the wall and they look like they were meant to be there, they would work well on the top of the closet.   Hope you stay there for a while, still in FL?


----------



## mharri20

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! What a stunner!
> I love it! I don't care about your Mom, it's YOUR day! Wear what makes you happy, and you better take plenty of pics you can share with us. You, your fiancé, that dress and Paris in the spring, I die!!!!







heartoflove said:


> Um that dress is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS. What better day than to wear something so gorgeous than your wedding day? Go for it. If it makes you happy and beautiful, then that's all that matters.







jamamcg said:


> Ghosh that will look amazing on. It reminds me of a dress that Emily Blunt wore to an







Raven3766 said:


> Oh my goodness! It is beautiful! It is so beautiful!







LisaK026 said:


> Gorgeous Dress, and you could not have picked a better place to get Married. It is your Wedding and you should do it your way, with the dress you like. It is perfect!







emilu said:


> I agree with the other commenters. Your day your choice and it's a really lovely dress to boot. While not traditional it's definitely a very special day kind of dress (unless you're regularly on the red carpet!!)







lazlo8 said:


> That dress is just perfect and yes yes yes and did U say yes .... it is FABULOUS.  It makes me a bit breathless.  I love how the front is so beautifully cut and the contract with back low back?  Glorious.  Also love how the beads glisten.  Very pretty work there!
> 
> Hooray!!







KrissieNO.5 said:


> I love it. You made a good choice. It's gorgeous. A wedding in Paris?! Incredible.







gottaluvmybags said:


> Morgan my jaw literally dropped when I saw your dress... It's stunning.  The back and the sleeves... I picture you with a 20's type hairdo with a bold lip - working it!!!!
> 
> Oh and Paris - um yes please.  If it makes you happy do it!  And do it your way....







LulaMaeBarnes said:


> Wow it's beautiful! If you're going to get married might as well do it in style! It's really open in the back and I hope you're tall enough for that dress, I wouldn't be lol. I'm sure in summer it will be fine to wear it. I hope it works out for you!



Thank you everyone for the comments! Makes me a bit more confident now that I can probably get away with it for a wedding  I just can't get over how beautiful it is. I hope it fits!!! And don't worry ill post some pictures of the dress in Paris


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing Ovation!!!  How amazing and exciting!  I am trying to figure out how to store my bags ... and still be able to look at them.  It's not easy ...  I read an article about clothing collectors ... and this one man has his collection hanging from the ceiling of his restaurant ...  it actually looks pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging from the ceiling??? Over the weekend I was doodling around online and ran across a Coach collection that pales mine by comparison...makes me know I'm not a hoarder...yet. Holy Moly...I tried to include a link, but it won't work! If anyone wants to see this, PM me and I'll send a link.
Click to expand...


----------



## kcf68

Pao9 said:


> I went thrifting twice and came out empty handed! I saw many designers but nothing drool worthy to take home stating to get upset!!!!!
> On the other hand I moved again! I think it was my fifth move in one year, but I finally have a nice closet space. I went to the container store to build a nice closet with the elfa system but it was over $1k so I'm going to stick to the crappy hanging, just wanted to share a pic of my closets with you guys! Lol!! You all get this kind of stuff! Most of my friends don't care about closets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461603
> View attachment 2461606
> View attachment 2461607


Nice job!


----------



## JOODLZ

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195



OMG...



chowlover2 said:


> OMG! What a stunner!
> I love it! I don't care about your Mom, it's YOUR day! Wear what makes you happy, and you better take plenty of pics you can share with us. You, your fiancé, that dress and Paris in the spring, I die!!!!



You took the words right outta my mouth...AMEN!


----------



## mharri20

Pao9 said:


> I went thrifting twice and came out empty handed! I saw many designers but nothing drool worthy to take home stating to get upset!!!!!
> On the other hand I moved again! I think it was my fifth move in one year, but I finally have a nice closet space. I went to the container store to build a nice closet with the elfa system but it was over $1k so I'm going to stick to the crappy hanging, just wanted to share a pic of my closets with you guys! Lol!! You all get this kind of stuff! Most of my friends don't care about closets!!




Loving your closet!!!! I can't wait to get into a home and share a closet pic  would love to see everyone else's closets on here! I bet we all have them packed to the brims hahaha  



JOODLZ said:


> OMG...
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right outta my mouth...AMEN!




Thanks!!! I'm so glad people seem to think it's as gorgeous as I do  I just can't stop thinking about it! I bet it's going to weigh a ton......


----------



## TinksDelite

Sharing my small find over the weekend. I hit up my favorite Goodwill yesterday and came across two adorable vintage teacups. Typically not my thing but something really attracted me to them. They were $1.50 a piece & since I've suffered horrible 'Thrift Regret' in the past I decided for $3 they had to leave with me. 

I immediately started to research the maker & found NOTHING.. I finally stumbled on an old Etsy listing for one, describing it as a Fortune Telling Teacup.. I'm now obsessed with them!! Some of them are going for big $$ on ebay.. although other than this lone etsy listing I'm still coming up empty on mine! 

I 'borrowed' the pics since I didn't have a chance to snap my own pics yesterday.


----------



## chocolagirl

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195


beautiful dress! I think it's a great idea to wear a dress you love for ur big day. How are you going to accessorize?


----------



## chocolagirl

Pao9 said:


> I went thrifting twice and came out empty handed! I saw many designers but nothing drool worthy to take home stating to get upset!!!!!
> On the other hand I moved again! I think it was my fifth move in one year, but I finally have a nice closet space. I went to the container store to build a nice closet with the elfa system but it was over $1k so I'm going to stick to the crappy hanging, just wanted to share a pic of my closets with you guys! Lol!! You all get this kind of stuff! Most of my friends don't care about closets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461603
> View attachment 2461606
> View attachment 2461607


love your closet! ur bag collection is TDF.


----------



## jamamcg

Found another Balenciaga city bag, but it's another fake.


----------



## Tomsmom

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies so I'm so excited that I just have to share....
> 
> So my fiancé and I are getting married in May of 2015 and are doing a destination wedding in Paris (well more like an elopement...just us and our parents most likely). I've been looking for dresses for quite some time now but haven't seen anything I like under 5k unless it's on a preowned site where it usually isn't my size and still are $3500+. Also, I want something simple and elegant so that it's easy to walk around in to take pictures and I don't want a lot of fluff.
> 
> So on Thursday on the Outnet.com I discovered a FABULOUS dress and it was such a great deal that I couldn't pass it up. One left and it was my size, so I went ahead and bought it!!! (I do have 30 days to return just in case) I am OBSESSED!!! But I also had my mom say she doesn't think it's a wedding dress and I need to go more traditional. But we are doing a Paris wedding so I don't feel I necessarily need traditional...I would love to hear some thoughts!!! I won't do a veil and probably no bouquet either.
> 
> It's all beaded. And the back has a mesh piece so it will look better.
> 
> Oh and the best part yet....it was $1700 (still a lot but under my budget!) down from $8000!!!! It's a KaufmanFranco piece and his stuff is very popular on the red carpet.
> View attachment 2461192
> 
> View attachment 2461194
> 
> View attachment 2461195


 
I LOVE the dress, it is gorgeous!!  Definitely wedding "material" 



Pao9 said:


> I went thrifting twice and came out empty handed! I saw many designers but nothing drool worthy to take home stating to get upset!!!!!
> On the other hand I moved again! I think it was my fifth move in one year, but I finally have a nice closet space. I went to the container store to build a nice closet with the elfa system but it was over $1k so I'm going to stick to the crappy hanging, just wanted to share a pic of my closets with you guys! Lol!! You all get this kind of stuff! Most of my friends don't care about closets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461603
> View attachment 2461606
> View attachment 2461607


 
Hi Pao!  I have closet envy we live in an older home and the closets are so small.  I love yours


----------



## JNH14

Your wedding dress looks just like the one that Robin Wright wore last night at the Golden Globes awards!


----------



## lazlo8

I went to Sunday Morning thrift ...

Here's a few things I found. It was fast and I found a few shirts for the Hubs, one from Barneys. A pair of thick cords ... wale ... beautiful and it is still ice freezing cold here. So he was pleased. Plus the softest Tommy Hilfiger blazer that has an "H" insignia. He likes it and it looks good on him.

For me ...





100% silk Charlotte Ronson with tags ... beautiful ... Do I wear Rompers? No. But maybe I will maybe I need to romp!?





I love the blue accent here ... the retail was $350 on this ... how insaneeeee






This is a brand new Max Studio sweater ... so cute with leggings ... adorable ... some store or donor dropped off a ton of brand new Max Stuff ... Amazing stuff to buy for a dollar





Brand new wool pants with the most lovely design ... Max studio ... $1





Another Max studio brand new piece ... love the empire waist here ... feels like pajamas. Seriously. I like the color too. $1

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

Finally! Brand new TYR swimsuit and a top tankini from Robin Piccone which retails for $80+ ... it's really cute ...

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

D.B. Waldo which is an 80's piece ... beautiful the way this fits. Very angular ... cute ... 





Thrifting is pretty crazy .... all this amazing stuff for ... almost nothing. My haul from last week was great ... I need to take the pictures ... it was a Sunday that I felt I had "overspent" cause it cost $27 total.


----------



## mharri20

JNH14 said:


> Your wedding dress looks just like the one that Robin Wright wore last night at the Golden Globes awards!




I noticed that!! Very similar. Much less side-boobage though lol. 



Tomsmom said:


> I LOVE the dress, it is gorgeous!!  Definitely wedding "material"
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pao!  I have closet envy we live in an older home and the closets are so small.  I love yours







chocolagirl said:


> beautiful dress! I think it's a great idea to wear a dress you love for ur big day. How are you going to accessorize?



Thanks!! I haven't totally figured out accessories yet. Want to keep it simple though. Maybe some bracelets but no necklace and my ear holes closed up so no earrings lol. I really want the valentino rockstud kitten heel shoes in nude to wear with it!


----------



## mharri20

lazlo8 said:


> I went to Sunday Morning thrift ...
> 
> Here's a few things I found. It was fast and I found a few shirts for the Hubs, one from Barneys. A pair of thick cords ... wale ... beautiful and it is still ice freezing cold here. So he was pleased. Plus the softest Tommy Hilfiger blazer that has an "H" insignia. He likes it and it looks good on him.



That romper is so cute!!! You should definitely wear it!!!


----------



## lazlo8

gottaluvmybags said:


> Morgan my jaw literally dropped when I saw your dress... It's stunning. The back and the sleeves... I picture you with a 20's type hairdo with a bold lip - working it!!!!
> 
> Oh and Paris - um yes please. If it makes you happy do it! And do it your way....


 
Yes yes!  That would be amazing with the dress ....

Morgan I like the fact that it has crystals and then the transparent beads with silver inside.  It gives it such a nice texture.  Subtle beading sort of ...glorious.



Pao9 said:


> I went thrifting twice and came out empty handed! I saw many designers but nothing drool worthy to take home stating to get upset!!!!!
> On the other hand I moved again! I think it was my fifth move in one year, but I finally have a nice closet space. I went to the container store to build a nice closet with the elfa system but it was over $1k so I'm going to stick to the crappy hanging, just wanted to share a pic of my closets with you guys! Lol!! You all get this kind of stuff! Most of my friends don't care about closets!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461603
> View attachment 2461606
> View attachment 2461607


 
Your closet!  Did it take forever?  I pictured you with Anne Merrick's closet!  

Also You asked me about the moths ...  they chew holes in anything with wool in it.  Or angora.  Anything like that.  I freeze my stuff when it comes home, so it kills them, but this house had nuclear resistant moths when I moved in with Hubs.  He says they have always been here.  We don't have a severe enough winter to kill them.  So yeah it's a pain.  They ate something that was "mock" cashmere ...  So weird.  I did lose a few pieces I liked but nothing devastating because most of my stuff is stored in bags.  It has to be!



JOODLZ said:


> lazlo8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging from the ceiling??? Over the weekend I was doodling around online and ran across a Coach collection that pales mine by comparison...makes me know I'm not a hoarder...yet. Holy Moly...I tried to include a link, but it won't work! If anyone wants to see this, PM me and I'll send a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOhhhh!!! Good not to be a Hoarder.    I wanna see ....
> 
> I will try to tae a picture of the idea of the ceiling hanging purse collection ...
> 
> 
> 
> TinksDelite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my small find over the weekend. I hit up my favorite Goodwill yesterday and came across two adorable vintage teacups. Typically not my thing but something really attracted me to them. They were $1.50 a piece & since I've suffered horrible 'Thrift Regret' in the past I decided for $3 they had to leave with me.
> 
> I immediately started to research the maker & found NOTHING.. I finally stumbled on an old Etsy listing for one, describing it as a Fortune Telling Teacup.. I'm now obsessed with them!! Some of them are going for big $$ on ebay.. although other than this lone etsy listing I'm still coming up empty on mine!
> 
> I 'borrowed' the pics since I didn't have a chance to snap my own pics yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute!!  Fascinating!  And yeah Thrift Regret ... my GOD it sucks to have thrift regret!
> 
> 
> 
> mharri20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That romper is so cute!!! You should definitely wear it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have to do that ... maybe I do not know what I am missing!  Maybe Rompers are awesome ....
Click to expand...


----------



## LisaK026

*Interesting Thrift Finds.*
 I went hiking yesterday, instead of Thrifting, so I had to go today. Found 2 unusual items.
A Peter Max Mug and a scrimshaw pewter flask from England
 They are both cool, but not my style so I'm selling them.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> *Interesting Thrift Finds.*
> I went hiking yesterday, instead of Thrifting, so I had to go today. Found 2 unusual items.
> A Peter Max Mug and a scrimshaw pewter flask from England
> They are both cool, but not my style so I'm selling them.


 That view! I'm so jealous! Oh and Peter Max is my art idol. I love his work.


----------



## wildfury

Raven3766 said:


> This is my DeLillo necklace I purchased for $6....vintage jewelry that sells for a pretty good price.
> http://



Very pretty!



emilu said:


> I love the anthro dress so sweet and feminine looking.
> 
> Picked up a few things at SA that I plan to flip (he he). Rachel pally dress and Bloch flats for 7 each.
> 
> Keeping this vintage dress $4.50 and splendid jacket $5
> View attachment 2461147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dress looked a little dumpy in the store but I knew a belt would fix it right up.
> 
> Then I stopped by a consignment and found a nwt silk Marc Jacobs dress  marked down to $60. I should really say gown because between the boning,  fancy corset inner workings and unique zipper placement it's special  occasion only. Plus that big ole flower. It looked pretty terrible on  the hanger and it took me a few min to figure out how to get it on. But  it fit like a glove. Found the retail price online!  So I got a steal.  Makes the joie beaded top I picked up for 45 seem like a rip off but I  needed a going out top. That is a surprising hole in my closet. I think I  can get very good deals on skirts, very fancy and casual dresses at the  consignments and heap casual and basics at thrifts but trendy tops  don't make it to the thrifts in good condition (or don't last long) and  don't tend to hang around long enough to get marked down at  consignments. Ah the struggles of secondhand only shopping lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2461159



Amazing find on the dress!  It looks great on you!



lazlo8 said:


> I went to Sunday Morning thrift ...
> 
> Here's a few things I found. It was fast and I found a few shirts for  the Hubs, one from Barneys. A pair of thick cords ... wale ... beautiful  and it is still ice freezing cold here. So he was pleased. Plus the  softest Tommy Hilfiger blazer that has an "H" insignia. He likes it and  it looks good on him.
> 
> For me ...
> 
> 100% silk Charlotte Ronson with tags ... beautiful ... Do I wear Rompers? No. But maybe I will maybe I need to romp!?
> 
> 
> I love the blue accent here ... the retail was $350 on this ... how insaneeeee
> 
> This is a brand new Max Studio sweater ... so cute with leggings ...  adorable ... some store or donor dropped off a ton of brand new Max  Stuff ... Amazing stuff to buy for a dollar
> 
> Brand new wool pants with the most lovely design ... Max studio ... $1
> 
> Another Max studio brand new piece ... love the empire waist here ... feels like pajamas. Seriously. I like the color too. $1
> 
> 
> 
> Finally! Brand new TYR swimsuit and a top tankini from Robin Piccone which retails for $80+ ... it's really cute ...
> 
> D.B. Waldo which is an 80's piece ... beautiful the way this fits. Very angular ... cute ...
> 
> 
> Thrifting is pretty crazy .... all this amazing stuff for ... almost  nothing. My haul from last week was great ... I need to take the  pictures ... it was a Sunday that I felt I had "overspent" cause it cost  $27 total.



That romper is great!  Looks like one of those more upscale ones .


----------



## wildfury

It was half off day at value village...I was sick, but I'm glad I went.  I just wish I went to more!



​ ​ Emporio Armani - Cropped blue blazer:  $4 ​ Garcon by Garconne - Lace up blazer:  $6.50 ​
Can't ever pass up cheap Armani!  Ever!  Never heard of the second one, but it's made in Paris.  I was hoping it was related to comme des garcons, but no dice! You can't see it in the picture, but there are slits along the front. The back has lace up details too:



​ 
Also got a ton of glamorous vintage dresses..they just don't make them like this anymore!  Does anyone know what the proper name is for the material used for the first two dresses?



​ ​ Cachet - pleated blue dress:  $6.50​ Pierre Labiche - pleated white dress:  $5​ Beaded/sequined lace dress:  $3.50

No maker on the last one, but it feels like the lining could be silk.  



​ ​ Berkertex Mayfair -  Mod yellow wool dress:  $4​ Frank R Jelleff - Fitted cropped black coat:  $4

Both are probably from the 60's.  The first one looks completely unused!  The second one is insanely fitted, and has a very pretty tag:



​ 


​ ​ Jessica McClintock - White lace/crochet dress:  $7.50​ Vintage blue chiffon dress:  $3

The first one might be a wedding dress...but I feel like I could wear it at other times and not feel crazy.  Anyone with me on that ?

I don't think anyone else here will care, but I had a ton of exciting toy finds as well:



​ ​A vintage teenage mutant ninja turtles action figure for $1.99 (I loved that show when I was younger, so I picked it up for nostalgia's sake), a neat wind up tin knight toy for $3.99, and the most shocking one....a takara blythe for $6.99!!

The blythes retail for over $100, so I'm surprised someone would just give her away, especially since they're mainly collector owned. This particular one's $270 brand new!  Funnily enough, I already have this one...but there was no way I was leaving her behind.

I love tin toys too, but I rarely see them for sale.  I just had to pick this guy up:​​ 

​
He's huge!  The movement is a bit stilted, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> *Interesting Thrift Finds.*
> I went hiking yesterday, instead of Thrifting, so I had to go today. Found 2 unusual items.
> A Peter Max Mug and a scrimshaw pewter flask from England
> They are both cool, but not my style so I'm selling them.



I was sooo into Peter Max back in the day! Cool flask too. And what a beautiful place to hike...being in Florida, everything is so flat 



wildfury said:


> It was half off day at value village...I was sick, but I'm glad I went.  I just wish I went to more!
> 
> Emporio Armani - Cropped blue blazer:  $4 ​ Garcon by Garconne - Lace up blazer:  $6.50 ​
> Can't ever pass up cheap Armani!  Ever!  Never heard of the second one, but it's made in Paris.  I was hoping it was related to comme des garcons, but no dice! You can't see it in the picture, but there are slits along the front. The back has lace up details too:
> 
> Also got a ton of glamorous vintage dresses..they just don't make them like this anymore!  Does anyone know what the proper name is for the material used for the first two dresses?
> ​ Cachet - pleated blue dress:  $6.50​ Pierre Labiche - pleated white dress:  $5​ Beaded/sequined lace dress:  $3.50
> 
> No maker on the last one, but it feels like the lining could be silk.
> ​ Berkertex Mayfair -  Mod yellow wool dress:  $4​ Frank R Jelleff - Fitted cropped black coat:  $4
> 
> Both are probably from the 60's.  The first one looks completely unused!  The second one is insanely fitted, and has a very pretty tag:
> 
> 
> Jessica McClintock - White lace/crochet dress:  $7.50​ Vintage blue chiffon dress:  $3
> 
> The first one might be a wedding dress...but I feel like I could wear it at other times and not feel crazy.  Anyone with me on that ?
> 
> I don't think anyone else here will care, but I had a ton of exciting toy finds as well:
> 
> A vintage teenage mutant ninja turtles action figure for $1.99 (I loved that show when I was younger, so I picked it up for nostalgia's sake), a neat wind up tin knight toy for $3.99, and the most shocking one....a takara blythe for $6.99!!​
> The blythes retail for over $100, so I'm surprised someone would just give her away, especially since they're mainly collector owned. This particular one's $270 brand new!  Funnily enough, I already have this one...but there was no way I was leaving her behind.
> 
> I love tin toys too, but I rarely see them for sale.  I just had to pick this guy up:​​ He's huge!  The movement is a bit stilted, but fun nonetheless.



Love the lace-up blazer and the toys...love the knight!


----------



## mharri20

wildfury said:


> It was half off day at value village...I was sick, but I'm glad I went.  I just wish I went to more!




The back of that blazer is stunning!! Love all the dresses


----------



## ltaylor882

lazlo8 said:


> I went to Sunday Morning thrift ...
> 
> Here's a few things I found. It was fast and I found a few shirts for the Hubs, one from Barneys. A pair of thick cords ... wale ... beautiful and it is still ice freezing cold here. So he was pleased. Plus the softest Tommy Hilfiger blazer that has an "H" insignia. He likes it and it looks good on him.
> 
> For me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% silk Charlotte Ronson with tags ... beautiful ... Do I wear Rompers? No. But maybe I will maybe I need to romp!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the blue accent here ... the retail was $350 on this ... how insaneeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a brand new Max Studio sweater ... so cute with leggings ... adorable ... some store or donor dropped off a ton of brand new Max Stuff ... Amazing stuff to buy for a dollar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new wool pants with the most lovely design ... Max studio ... $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Max studio brand new piece ... love the empire waist here ... feels like pajamas. Seriously. I like the color too. $1
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Finally! Brand new TYR swimsuit and a top tankini from Robin Piccone which retails for $80+ ... it's really cute ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> D.B. Waldo which is an 80's piece ... beautiful the way this fits. Very angular ... cute ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifting is pretty crazy .... all this amazing stuff for ... almost nothing. My haul from last week was great ... I need to take the pictures ... it was a Sunday that I felt I had "overspent" cause it cost $27 total.




I love the max studio dress! I have a very similar one in dark blue and it was my favorite thing to wear last summer. Funny you mention it feeling like pjs because my dad actually asked me if it was a nightgown first time he saw me wearing it lol!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

wildfury said:


> It was half off day at value village...I was sick, but I'm glad I went.  I just wish I went to more!
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Emporio Armani - Cropped blue blazer:  $4 ​ Garcon by Garconne - Lace up blazer:  $6.50 ​
> Can't ever pass up cheap Armani!  Ever!  Never heard of the second one, but it's made in Paris.  I was hoping it was related to comme des garcons, but no dice! You can't see it in the picture, but there are slits along the front. The back has lace up details too:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Also got a ton of glamorous vintage dresses..they just don't make them like this anymore!  Does anyone know what the proper name is for the material used for the first two dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Cachet - pleated blue dress:  $6.50​ Pierre Labiche - pleated white dress:  $5​ Beaded/sequined lace dress:  $3.50
> 
> No maker on the last one, but it feels like the lining could be silk.
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Berkertex Mayfair -  Mod yellow wool dress:  $4​ Frank R Jelleff - Fitted cropped black coat:  $4
> 
> Both are probably from the 60's.  The first one looks completely unused!  The second one is insanely fitted, and has a very pretty tag:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Jessica McClintock - White lace/crochet dress:  $7.50​ Vintage blue chiffon dress:  $3
> 
> The first one might be a wedding dress...but I feel like I could wear it at other times and not feel crazy.  Anyone with me on that ?
> 
> I don't think anyone else here will care, but I had a ton of exciting toy finds as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​A vintage teenage mutant ninja turtles action figure for $1.99 (I loved that show when I was younger, so I picked it up for nostalgia's sake), a neat wind up tin knight toy for $3.99, and the most shocking one....a takara blythe for $6.99!!
> 
> The blythes retail for over $100, so I'm surprised someone would just give her away, especially since they're mainly collector owned. This particular one's $270 brand new!  Funnily enough, I already have this one...but there was no way I was leaving her behind.
> 
> I love tin toys too, but I rarely see them for sale.  I just had to pick this guy up:​​
> 
> ​
> He's huge!  The movement is a bit stilted, but fun nonetheless.



I love Blythe dolls!! I wish I would find one thrifting!


----------



## ltaylor882

wildfury said:


> It was half off day at value village...I was sick, but I'm glad I went.  I just wish I went to more!
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Emporio Armani - Cropped blue blazer:  $4 ​ Garcon by Garconne - Lace up blazer:  $6.50 ​
> Can't ever pass up cheap Armani!  Ever!  Never heard of the second one, but it's made in Paris.  I was hoping it was related to comme des garcons, but no dice! You can't see it in the picture, but there are slits along the front. The back has lace up details too:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Also got a ton of glamorous vintage dresses..they just don't make them like this anymore!  Does anyone know what the proper name is for the material used for the first two dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Cachet - pleated blue dress:  $6.50​ Pierre Labiche - pleated white dress:  $5​ Beaded/sequined lace dress:  $3.50
> 
> No maker on the last one, but it feels like the lining could be silk.
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Berkertex Mayfair -  Mod yellow wool dress:  $4​ Frank R Jelleff - Fitted cropped black coat:  $4
> 
> Both are probably from the 60's.  The first one looks completely unused!  The second one is insanely fitted, and has a very pretty tag:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Jessica McClintock - White lace/crochet dress:  $7.50​ Vintage blue chiffon dress:  $3
> 
> The first one might be a wedding dress...but I feel like I could wear it at other times and not feel crazy.  Anyone with me on that ?
> 
> I don't think anyone else here will care, but I had a ton of exciting toy finds as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​A vintage teenage mutant ninja turtles action figure for $1.99 (I loved that show when I was younger, so I picked it up for nostalgia's sake), a neat wind up tin knight toy for $3.99, and the most shocking one....a takara blythe for $6.99!!
> 
> The blythes retail for over $100, so I'm surprised someone would just give her away, especially since they're mainly collector owned. This particular one's $270 brand new!  Funnily enough, I already have this one...but there was no way I was leaving her behind.
> 
> I love tin toys too, but I rarely see them for sale.  I just had to pick this guy up:​​
> 
> ​
> He's huge!  The movement is a bit stilted, but fun nonetheless.





Oh my gosh, I love the yellow wool dress! Great find.


----------



## Tomsmom

wildfury said:


> It was half off day at value village...I was sick, but I'm glad I went.  I just wish I went to more!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Emporio Armani - Cropped blue blazer:  $4​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garcon by Garconne - Lace up blazer:  $6.50​
> 
> 
> 
> Can't ever pass up cheap Armani!  Ever!  Never heard of the second one, but it's made in Paris.  I was hoping it was related to comme des garcons, but no dice! You can't see it in the picture, but there are slits along the front. The back has lace up details too:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Also got a ton of glamorous vintage dresses..they just don't make them like this anymore!  Does anyone know what the proper name is for the material used for the first two dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Cachet - pleated blue dress:  $6.50​
> 
> 
> 
> Pierre Labiche - pleated white dress:  $5​
> 
> 
> 
> Beaded/sequined lace dress:  $3.50​
> 
> 
> No maker on the last one, but it feels like the lining could be silk.​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berkertex Mayfair -  Mod yellow wool dress:  $4​
> 
> 
> 
> Frank R Jelleff - Fitted cropped black coat:  $4​
> 
> 
> Both are probably from the 60's.  The first one looks completely unused!  The second one is insanely fitted, and has a very pretty tag:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica McClintock - White lace/crochet dress:  $7.50​
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage blue chiffon dress:  $3
> 
> 
> The first one might be a wedding dress...but I feel like I could wear it at other times and not feel crazy.  Anyone with me on that ?​
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone else here will care, but I had a ton of exciting toy finds as well:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> A vintage teenage mutant ninja turtles action figure for $1.99 (I loved that show when I was younger, so I picked it up for nostalgia's sake), a neat wind up tin knight toy for $3.99, and the most shocking one....a takara blythe for $6.99!!​
> 
> 
> The blythes retail for over $100, so I'm surprised someone would just give her away, especially since they're mainly collector owned. This particular one's $270 brand new!  Funnily enough, I already have this one...but there was no way I was leaving her behind.​
> 
> 
> I love tin toys too, but I rarely see them for sale.  I just had to pick this guy up:​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> He's huge!  The movement is a bit stilted, but fun nonetheless.


d

I think I love it all, especially the blazers!  Great haul !


----------



## Tomsmom

Today I found a small Balenciaga bag it's on the AT thread on that forum if anyone wants to give an opinion


----------



## jamamcg

As you know I have a slight designer tie obsession I'm now at 43 ties.


 Here are some of the new additions from this past summer 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And the best one I found


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> As you know I have a slight designer tie obsession I'm now at 43 ties.
> View attachment 2463445
> 
> Here are some of the new additions from this past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463434
> 
> View attachment 2463435
> 
> And the best one I found
> View attachment 2463437
> 
> View attachment 2463438


 

They are all lovely, my goodness!  My fav is the chain detail on the Chanel!


----------



## LisaK026

HELMUT LANG Asymmetrical Sweater $5


----------



## jamamcg

Tomsmom said:


> They are all lovely, my goodness!  My fav is the chain detail on the Chanel!



What I found funny was I gave myself a goal to find a chanel item while on holiday and I found this on the very last day about 2 hours before I was heading to the airport. I love the chain it's classic .


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> Today I found a small Balenciaga bag it's on the AT thread on that forum if anyone wants to give an opinion



Oh my!! That's amazing was that at the local one?


----------



## mharri20

LisaK026 said:


> HELMUT LANG Asymmetrical Sweater $5




Amazing!!!! I want one of those!! Helmut sweaters are the best


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> HELMUT LANG Asymmetrical Sweater $5



Love it!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Oh my!! That's amazing was that at the local one?



No, I was in Manhattan, I've almost given up on the local one.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was in Manhattan, I've almost given up on the local one.



Haha I don't blame you. I was there today and it was rough. It's almost depressing.


----------



## Tomsmom

So my balenciaga has been declared not authentic .


----------



## kcf68

LisaK026 said:


> HELMUT LANG Asymmetrical Sweater $5


Nice!  I am kinda liking his designs!


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> So my balenciaga has been declared not authentic .


Wouldn't it be nice if they gave you some sort of explanation?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> So my balenciaga has been declared not authentic .



No way!! I wonder why?


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> So my balenciaga has been declared not authentic .





KrissieNO.5 said:


> No way!! I wonder why?


Probably just because she said she got it at the Thrift Store.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LisaK026 said:


> Probably just because she said she got it at the Thrift Store.



Oh my goodness that's ridiculous.


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:


> Pao!  Great to see you here again . I live the closet, it's truly the inside of it that counts LOL.  I use those wooden compartment things that use the canvas boxes for my jeans and knits.  I push them back against the wall and they look like they were meant to be there, they would work well on the top of the closet.   Hope you stay there for a while, still in FL?






kcf68 said:


> Nice job!






mharri20 said:


> Loving your closet!!!! I can't wait to get into a home and share a closet pic  would love to see everyone else's closets on here! I bet we all have them packed to the brims hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!! I'm so glad people seem to think it's as gorgeous as I do  I just can't stop thinking about it! I bet it's going to weigh a ton......






chocolagirl said:


> love your closet! ur bag collection is TDF.






Tomsmom said:


> I LOVE the dress, it is gorgeous!!  Definitely wedding "material"
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pao!  I have closet envy we live in an older home and the closets are so small.  I love yours



Thank you ladies. I still took up the second rooms closet for jackets and coats! Lol! Hubby thinks I'm crazy! I do have 6 storage boxes full of clothes that I'm selling though so hopefully I declutter a little! 
Tammy, I'm still in Florida, the move to NYC didn't work out, the cost of rent in manhattan didn't justify the move for us! 




lazlo8 said:


> I went to Sunday Morning thrift ...
> 
> Here's a few things I found. It was fast and I found a few shirts for the Hubs, one from Barneys. A pair of thick cords ... wale ... beautiful and it is still ice freezing cold here. So he was pleased. Plus the softest Tommy Hilfiger blazer that has an "H" insignia. He likes it and it looks good on him.
> 
> For me ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the blue accent here ... the retail was $350 on this ... how insaneeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a brand new Max Studio sweater ... so cute with leggings ... adorable ... some store or donor dropped off a ton of brand new Max Stuff ... Amazing stuff to buy for a dollar
> 
> [URL="http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2608.jpg.html"][
> 
> Brand new wool pants with the most lovely design ... Max studio ... $1
> 
> 
> 
> Another Max studio brand new piece ... love the empire waist here ... feels like pajamas. Seriously. I like the color too. $1
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][URL="http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2587.jpg.html"]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Finally! Brand new TYR swimsuit and a top tankini from Robin Piccone which retails for $80+ ... it's really cute ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][U
> 
> D.B. Waldo which is an 80's piece ... beautiful the way this fits. Very angular ... cute ..
> 
> Thrifting is pretty crazy .... all this amazing stuff for ... almost nothing. My haul from last week was great ... I need to take the pictures ... it was a Sunday that I felt I had "overspent" cause it cost $27 total.


I've the Charlotte dress!!!!




wildfury said:


> It was half off day at value village...I was sick, but I'm glad I went.  I just wish I went to more!
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Emporio Armani - Cropped blue blazer:  $4 ​ Garcon by Garconne - Lace up blazer:  $6.50 ​
> Can't ever pass up cheap Armani!  Ever!  Never heard of the second one, but it's made in Paris.  I was hoping it was related to comme des garcons, but no dice! You can't see it in the picture, but there are slits along the front. The back has lace up details too:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Also got a ton of glamorous vintage dresses..they just don't make them like this anymore!  Does anyone know what the proper name is for the material used for the first two dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Cachet - pleated blue dress:  $6.50​ Pierre Labiche - pleated white dress:  $5​ Beaded/sequined lace dress:  $3.50
> 
> No maker on the last one, but it feels like the lining could be silk.
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Berkertex Mayfair -  Mod yellow wool dress:  $4​ Frank R Jelleff - Fitted cropped black coat:  $4
> 
> Both are probably from the 60's.  The first one looks completely unused!  The second one is insanely fitted, and has a very pretty tag:
> 
> 
> ​ Jessica McClintock - White lace/crochet dress:  $7.50​ Vintage blue chiffon dress:  $3
> 
> The first one might be a wedding dress...but I feel like I could wear it at other times and not feel crazy.  Anyone with me on that ?
> 
> I don't think anyone else here will care, but I had a ton of exciting toy finds as well:
> 
> [
> A vintage teenage mutant ninja turtles action figure for $1.99 (I loved that show when I was younger, so I picked it up for nostalgia's sake), a neat wind up tin knight toy for $3.99, and the most shocking one....a takara blythe for $6.99!!
> 
> The blythes retail for over $100, so I'm surprised someone would just give her away, especially since they're mainly collector owned. This particular one's $270 brand new!  Funnily enough, I already have this one...but there was no way I was leaving her behind.
> 
> He's huge!  The movement is a bit stilted, but fun nonetheless.​







LisaK026 said:


> HELMUT LANG Asymmetrical Sweater $5


You always find the coolest looking clothes! Love your style!!




jamamcg said:


> As you know I have a slight designer tie obsession I'm now at 43 ties.
> View attachment 2463445
> 
> Here are some of the new additions from this past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463434
> 
> View attachment 2463435
> 
> And the best one I found
> View attachment 2463437
> 
> View attachment 2463438



The chanel is super cool! Chanel everything is cool!!! Lol​


----------



## Pao9

I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> As you know I have a slight designer tie obsession I'm now at 43 ties.
> View attachment 2463445
> 
> Here are some of the new additions from this past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463434
> 
> View attachment 2463435
> 
> And the best one I found
> View attachment 2463437
> 
> View attachment 2463438



WOWZA...the colors and patterns and designers are fabulous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!


 

Oh wow!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

In all fairness I did get a pm from a member giving me a hint for future reference, that was very nice of her but no, no explanation from the AT thread.  They rarely do I guess so people who produce the fakes won't know they're on to them?


----------



## kcf68

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!


Congrats and that sounds glamous and adventurous!


----------



## jamamcg

Tomsmom said:


> In all fairness I did get a pm from a member giving me a hint for future reference, that was very nice of her but no, no explanation from the AT thread.  They rarely do I guess so people who produce the fakes won't know they're on to them?



I remember from looking up how to authenticate a B bag that I found a while ago there is something about the numbers and the colour of stitching in certain places on B products.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing! Enjoy your new adventure! I'm sure you'll find some cool stuff along the way  



Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## mharri20

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!




So awesome!!! Congrats to the both of you!!!!


----------



## kcf68

Don't be jealous ladies but my little girl got her cute little 7 for all man kind jegging!  Size 5 Toddler ! Are they not the cutest $2.00.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great Holiday season! Happy 2014! I just got back to thrifting after taking a 3 week break with the kiddos. I feel I had one of my best runs ever:


YSL silk one-shoulder olive green tank


D&G silk slip (could also be worn as a pencil skirt, IMO)


D&G silk and lace camisole


D&G leopard camisole--could also be sexy with a button-blouse left a wee unbuttoned


D&G NWT wool miniskirt


Lela Rose wool "puzzle" skirt


2 Narciso Rodriguez skirts--one black/white and one cream

I also got a Versace cream wool skirt and a Ralph Lauren Collection-purple label-silk skirt with a beautiful side pleat/fold/gathering. All in? $56

I need to catch up on posts...have a great day!!!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!


Oh, how exciting! Congratulations! What a fun adventure! And, seriously, what an amazing job!


----------



## kcf68

312mrileysofia said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great Holiday season! Happy 2014! I just got back to thrifting after taking a 3 week break with the kiddos. I feel I had one of my best runs ever:
> View attachment 2464462
> 
> YSL silk one-shoulder olive green tank
> View attachment 2464463
> 
> D&G silk slip (could also be worn as a pencil skirt, IMO)
> View attachment 2464464
> 
> D&G silk and lace camisole
> View attachment 2464465
> 
> D&G leopard camisole--could also be sexy with a button-blouse left a wee unbuttoned
> View attachment 2464466
> 
> D&G NWT wool miniskirt
> View attachment 2464467
> 
> Lela Rose wool "puzzle" skirt
> View attachment 2464468
> 
> 2 Narciso Rodriguez skirts--one black/white and one cream
> 
> I also got a Versace cream wool skirt and a Ralph Lauren Collection-purple label-silk skirt with a beautiful side pleat/fold/gathering. All in? $56
> 
> I need to catch up on posts...have a great day!!!


Cute!


----------



## LisaK026

Pao9 said:


> You always find the coolest looking clothes! Love your style!!


Thanks. I totally take that as a compliment, coming from you!


----------



## LisaK026

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!


Congratulations! I hope it is traveling to cool places. Are you going to live in Latin America or just stay in the U.S.?


----------



## heartoflove

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!


Congrats!!! I'm sure once you get into a 'routine', you'll find ways to thrift. I'm kinda jealous - new locales to see what they have to offer, hehe.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> As you know I have a slight designer tie obsession I'm now at 43 ties.
> View attachment 2463445
> 
> Here are some of the new additions from this past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463434
> 
> View attachment 2463435
> 
> And the best one I found
> View attachment 2463437
> 
> View attachment 2463438



Gorgeous ties! I love men in ties. It is like pulling teeth to get my hubby to wear them. He is 6'7" & uses the excuse that they have to be just the right width & length. Drives me crazy. The Chanel is such a great classic, but I love your Versace ties the most. You have a fantastic collection!



LisaK026 said:


> HELMUT LANG Asymmetrical Sweater $5



What a great top. And so Helmut Lang!



Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!



Or 70% more thrifting?? What ever happened to Valentine? She traveled for work & found great stuff all over the place. Hopefully you will, too. And, oh my gosh, I am already thinking about the freebies/perks you might be getting. I love Kiehls. Congrats!



kcf68 said:


> Don't be jealous ladies but my little girl got her cute little 7 for all man kind jegging!  Size 5 Toddler ! Are they not the cutest $2.00.



Soo cute. And these were the perfect price for how fast kids grow.



312mrileysofia said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great Holiday season! Happy 2014! I just got back to thrifting after taking a 3 week break with the kiddos. I feel I had one of my best runs ever:
> View attachment 2464462
> 
> YSL silk one-shoulder olive green tank
> View attachment 2464463
> 
> D&G silk slip (could also be worn as a pencil skirt, IMO)
> View attachment 2464464
> 
> D&G silk and lace camisole
> View attachment 2464465
> 
> D&G leopard camisole--could also be sexy with a button-blouse left a wee unbuttoned
> View attachment 2464466
> 
> D&G NWT wool miniskirt
> View attachment 2464467
> 
> Lela Rose wool "puzzle" skirt
> View attachment 2464468
> 
> 2 Narciso Rodriguez skirts--one black/white and one cream
> 
> I also got a Versace cream wool skirt and a Ralph Lauren Collection-purple label-silk skirt with a beautiful side pleat/fold/gathering. All in? $56
> 
> I need to catch up on posts...have a great day!!!



OMG all of that for $56?? Yes, honey, that was one awesome run. Probably all dropped off by one fashionable gal. It is so rare to find that much true designer stuff in one thrift. Way to go!


----------



## chowlover2

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!


Congrats Pao, that sounds like an awesome job!


----------



## Tomsmom

kcf68 said:


> Don't be jealous ladies but my little girl got her cute little 7 for all man kind jegging!  Size 5 Toddler ! Are they not the cutest $2.00.


 
Love them!



312mrileysofia said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great Holiday season! Happy 2014! I just got back to thrifting after taking a 3 week break with the kiddos. I feel I had one of my best runs ever:
> View attachment 2464462
> 
> YSL silk one-shoulder olive green tank
> View attachment 2464463
> 
> D&G silk slip (could also be worn as a pencil skirt, IMO)
> View attachment 2464464
> 
> D&G silk and lace camisole
> View attachment 2464465
> 
> D&G leopard camisole--could also be sexy with a button-blouse left a wee unbuttoned
> View attachment 2464466
> 
> D&G NWT wool miniskirt
> View attachment 2464467
> 
> Lela Rose wool "puzzle" skirt
> View attachment 2464468
> 
> 2 Narciso Rodriguez skirts--one black/white and one cream
> 
> I also got a Versace cream wool skirt and a Ralph Lauren Collection-purple label-silk skirt with a beautiful side pleat/fold/gathering. All in? $56
> 
> I need to catch up on posts...have a great day!!!


 
Incredible haul!  Congrats!


----------



## Tomsmom

The rest of my shopping trip to salvos on Tuesday.  To take the sting out of the fake bal, lol

Valentino dress pants.  They are big but I couldn't leave them there, luckily I have a great tailor around the corner.  3.50




Coolest top with  lace back




Square scarf from Printemps.  I was curious and googled right there at Salvos.  Printemps is a dept store in Paris, who knew??  The scarf is gorgeous ,  99 cents.


----------



## Tomsmom

I almost forgot my 6.99 Coach.  Joodlz, would you know what bag this is called?  It's gray, Made in USA w/ silver hardware.  Black lining.





ETA gratuitous cute cat shot, my Smokey Cat


----------



## mharri20

312mrileysofia said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great Holiday season! Happy 2014! I just got back to thrifting after taking a 3 week break with the kiddos. I feel I had one of my best runs ever:
> View attachment 2464462
> 
> YSL silk one-shoulder olive green tank
> View attachment 2464463
> 
> D&G silk slip (could also be worn as a pencil skirt, IMO)
> View attachment 2464464
> 
> D&G silk and lace camisole
> View attachment 2464465
> 
> D&G leopard camisole--could also be sexy with a button-blouse left a wee unbuttoned
> View attachment 2464466
> 
> D&G NWT wool miniskirt
> View attachment 2464467
> 
> Lela Rose wool "puzzle" skirt
> View attachment 2464468
> 
> 2 Narciso Rodriguez skirts--one black/white and one cream
> 
> I also got a Versace cream wool skirt and a Ralph Lauren Collection-purple label-silk skirt with a beautiful side pleat/fold/gathering. All in? $56
> 
> I need to catch up on posts...have a great day!!!




What a haul!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous ties! I love men in ties. It is like pulling teeth to get my hubby to wear them. He is 6'7" & uses the excuse that they have to be just the right width & length. Drives me crazy. The Chanel is such a great classic, but I love your Versace ties the most. You have a fantastic collection!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great top. And so Helmut Lang!
> 
> 
> 
> Or 70% more thrifting?? What ever happened to Valentine? She traveled for work & found great stuff all over the place. Hopefully you will, too. And, oh my gosh, I am already thinking about the freebies/perks you might be getting. I love Kiehls. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Soo cute. And these were the perfect price for how fast kids grow.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG all of that for $56?? Yes, honey, that was one awesome run. Probably all dropped off by one fashionable gal. It is so rare to find that much true designer stuff in one thrift. Way to go!



I know I love the Versace ones especially if it has a really crazy print. I have 8 Versace ties. The craziest one I have found so far is a Kenzo one the colours are just so bright and vivid.


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> ETA gratuitous cute cat shot, my Smokey Cat


AWWWWW. That's so cute when they stick their tongue out.


----------



## LisaK026

For the Yard! I was pretty excited about this find.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!




Great news Pao!  Congrats!  I love Kiehls&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> For the Yard! I was pretty excited about this find.



Love these!!!'


----------



## LisaK026

Comments?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> Great news Pao!  Congrats!  I love Kiehls&#10084;&#65039;



Yes congrats Pao! Kiehls is awesome. I only use their amino acid shampoo on my hair. It's the best.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I know I love the Versace ones especially if it has a really crazy print. I have 8 Versace ties. The craziest one I have found so far is a Kenzo one the colours are just so bright and vivid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2464823


That tie is a stunner, love the colors!


LisaK026 said:


> For the Yard! I was pretty excited about this find.


They are awesome for the garden!


Tomsmom said:


> I almost forgot my 6.99 Coach.  Joodlz, would you know what bag this is called?  It's gray, Made in USA w/ silver hardware.  Black lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA gratuitous cute cat shot, my Smokey Cat


Great Coach and I Love Smokey!



LisaK026 said:


> Comments?


Buddha baby??? I am both attracted and repelled at the same time. I love from the neck down, his face reminds me of something out of a horror movie. It's very cool. I could see him in American Horror Story...


----------



## lazlo8

LisaK026 said:


> Comments?


 
Budai ... baby maybe?  Chinese God mistakenly called Buddha (Siddhartha) perhaps.

Also might be a Thai Baby Buddha.  The Thai like to show Buddha as fat cause it is considered a sign of good luck and prosperity.

He's creepy and appealing though!

His face is so small and his head and neck are so big ...


----------



## lazlo8

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!


 
Congrats!!! That is so exciting!!!

Oh I am sure you will be able to thrift as you travel!  



LisaK026 said:


> *Interesting Thrift Finds.*
> I went hiking yesterday, instead of Thrifting, so I had to go today. Found 2 unusual items.
> A Peter Max Mug and a scrimshaw pewter flask from England
> They are both cool, but not my style so I'm selling them.


 


wildfury said:


> It was half off day at value village...I was sick, but I'm glad I went. I just wish I went to more!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Emporio Armani - Cropped blue blazer: $4​
> 
> 
> Garcon by Garconne - Lace up blazer: $6.50​
> 
> 
> Can't ever pass up cheap Armani! Ever! Never heard of the second one, but it's made in Paris. I was hoping it was related to comme des garcons, but no dice! You can't see it in the picture, but there are slits along the front. The back has lace up details too:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Also got a ton of glamorous vintage dresses..they just don't make them like this anymore! Does anyone know what the proper name is for the material used for the first two dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Cachet - pleated blue dress: $6.50
> 
> 
> Pierre Labiche - pleated white dress: $5
> 
> 
> Beaded/sequined lace dress: $3.50​
> 
> No maker on the last one, but it feels like the lining could be silk.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Berkertex Mayfair - Mod yellow wool dress: $4
> 
> 
> Frank R Jelleff - Fitted cropped black coat: $4
> 
> Both are probably from the 60's. The first one looks completely unused! The second one is insanely fitted, and has a very pretty tag:​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6YLQjFJXm74/UtTPZbt_PnI/AAAAAAAAGZc/jUKkSvT3mO0/s1600/DSC_0018.JPG
> ​
> 
> Jessica McClintock - White lace/crochet dress: $7.50
> 
> 
> Vintage blue chiffon dress: $3
> 
> The first one might be a wedding dress...but I feel like I could wear it at other times and not feel crazy. Anyone with me on that ?​
> I don't think anyone else here will care, but I had a ton of exciting toy finds as well:​
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ICn_bFBdUc8/UtTHL-2vcPI/AAAAAAAAGYM/7D6V_NlFkLE/s1600/DSC_0002.JPG
> ​
> A vintage teenage mutant ninja turtles action figure for $1.99 (I loved that show when I was younger, so I picked it up for nostalgia's sake), a neat wind up tin knight toy for $3.99, and the most shocking one....a takara blythe for $6.99!!​
> The blythes retail for over $100, so I'm surprised someone would just give her away, especially since they're mainly collector owned. This particular one's $270 brand new! Funnily enough, I already have this one...but there was no way I was leaving her behind.​
> I love tin toys too, but I rarely see them for sale. I just had to pick this guy up:​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-r630pf64nBs/UtTHOCZb9TI/AAAAAAAAGYo/grITEJ2vWdw/s1600/DSC_0030.JPG​
> 
> He's huge! The movement is a bit stilted, but fun nonetheless.


 
The yellow wool dress is just lovely!  Lovely!  And I love the tin knight!  So dear!  I did not know Blythe dolls were collectible!  



ltaylor882 said:


> I love the max studio dress! I have a very similar one in dark blue and it was my favorite thing to wear last summer. Funny you mention it feeling like pjs because my dad actually asked me if it was a nightgown first time he saw me wearing it lol!


 
Yeah ... looks like a nightgown feels like a nightgown.  I better wear something really structured over it.  The type of dress you are happy to have once a month.  Hmmm 



Tomsmom said:


> Today I found a small Balenciaga bag it's on the AT thread on that forum if anyone wants to give an opinion


 
Oh no!  That sucks that they said it was fake. Though ... you know the whole thing with the no thrifting and authentication is really annoying.



jamamcg said:


> As you know I have a slight designer tie obsession I'm now at 43 ties.
> View attachment 2463445
> 
> Here are some of the new additions from this past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463434
> 
> View attachment 2463435
> 
> And the best one I found
> View attachment 2463437
> 
> View attachment 2463438


 
Oh no!  I can feel my Hubs' toe collection is about to grow again now that you returned!  You have a great collection! LOVE the Chanel!


I ended up at Chanel this week.  Stupid Fashions Night Out Polishes had to be mne after a month of arguing with myself.  Defensive buying of Chanel Nail Polish!  Buy now or regret later ...


----------



## LuxeDeb

The first of my NY trip goodies. The no tax on clothing and shoes under $100 saved me a lot (8.5% tax in Texas). Handbags were taxed though. Shoes and handbags all from Beacon's Closet.

Fendi shoes. $84.95





Lamb shoes $17.49



Kooba crossbody bag. Kooba isn't usually "fancy" enough for me, but this is an amazing rose gold color. $21.95




Prada handbag. It has a little wear on it, but I needed a white handbag with silver hardware. $34.95




Versace tie. From a thrift shop close to City Opera Thrift. Not as amazing as Jama's, but hubby said he would wear it. $2.99


----------



## LuxeDeb

More handbags from Beacon's Closet in NY. 

Reed Krakoff satchel bag. One of my big finds. Retails over $1000. It is a slightly brighter, prettier baby blue in person. $49.95












Botiker bag. Another bag I'm not usually drawn to, and I may have overpaid a bit, but my little Pomeranian fits in & I still have several pockets for my stuff. $49.95




Wait until you see the gorgeous clothes I got!!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> More handbags from Beacon's Closet in NY.
> 
> Reed Krakoff satchel bag. One of my big finds. Retails over $1000. It is a slightly brighter, prettier baby blue in person. $49.95
> View attachment 2465037
> View attachment 2465034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465035
> View attachment 2465036
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465038
> View attachment 2465033
> 
> 
> Botiker bag. Another bag I'm not usually drawn to, and I may have overpaid a bit, but my little Pomeranian fits in & I still have several pockets for my stuff. $49.95
> View attachment 2465039
> View attachment 2465040
> 
> 
> Wait until you see the gorgeous clothes I got!!


 

You did great!  Love the Fendi shoes and the Reed Krakoff!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Nice finds! I actually really like the crossbody Kooba - i think it's my fave 



LuxeDeb said:


> The first of my NY trip goodies. The no tax on clothing and shoes under $100 saved me a lot (8.5% tax in Texas). Handbags were taxed though. Shoes and handbags all from Beacon's Closet.
> 
> Fendi shoes. $84.95
> 
> View attachment 2465006
> View attachment 2465007
> 
> 
> Lamb shoes $17.49
> View attachment 2465008
> 
> 
> Kooba crossbody bag. Kooba isn't usually "fancy" enough for me, but this is an amazing rose gold color. $21.95
> View attachment 2465011
> View attachment 2465015
> 
> 
> Prada handbag. It has a little wear on it, but I needed a white handbag with silver hardware. $34.95
> View attachment 2465009
> View attachment 2465010
> 
> 
> Versace tie. From a thrift shop close to City Opera Thrift. Not as amazing as Jama's, but hubby said he would wear it. $2.99
> View attachment 2465012
> View attachment 2465013
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465014


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> The first of my NY trip goodies. The no tax on clothing and shoes under $100 saved me a lot (8.5% tax in Texas). Handbags were taxed though. Shoes and handbags all from Beacon's Closet.
> 
> Fendi shoes. $84.95
> 
> View attachment 2465006
> View attachment 2465007
> 
> 
> Lamb shoes $17.49
> View attachment 2465008
> 
> 
> Kooba crossbody bag. Kooba isn't usually "fancy" enough for me, but this is an amazing rose gold color. $21.95
> View attachment 2465011
> View attachment 2465015
> 
> 
> Prada handbag. It has a little wear on it, but I needed a white handbag with silver hardware. $34.95
> View attachment 2465009
> View attachment 2465010
> 
> 
> Versace tie. From a thrift shop close to City Opera Thrift. Not as amazing as Jama's, but hubby said he would wear it. $2.99
> View attachment 2465012
> View attachment 2465013
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465014


You made out like a bandit!


----------



## ladyash

Finally went thrifting for the first time in ages!! Found a gorgeous vintage dress that was sadly a size too big.  Then I found this Isaac Mizrahi  dress for $6 and that was all that came home with me. Going out to vintage stores tomorrow and possibly value village if I feel like it.


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> Finally went thrifting for the first time in ages!! Found a gorgeous vintage dress that was sadly a size too big.  Then I found this Issac Mizrahi  dress for $6 and that was all that came home with me. Going out to vintage stores tomorrow and possibly value village if I feel like it.


 

Pretty dress!


----------



## ladyash

Tomsmom said:


> Pretty dress!



Thanks! I was worried that it might make me look granny like because the length hits just below my knees, but I think it will be a nice spring dress if I wear it with the right shoes (as opposed to socks and high top converse I was wearing today.) The material of it is really thick and well made too.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> More handbags from Beacon's Closet in NY.
> 
> Reed Krakoff satchel bag. One of my big finds. Retails over $1000. It is a slightly brighter, prettier baby blue in person. $49.95
> View attachment 2465037
> View attachment 2465034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465035
> View attachment 2465036
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465038
> View attachment 2465033
> 
> 
> Botiker bag. Another bag I'm not usually drawn to, and I may have overpaid a bit, but my little Pomeranian fits in & I still have several pockets for my stuff. $49.95
> View attachment 2465039
> View attachment 2465040
> 
> 
> Wait until you see the gorgeous clothes I got!!



:okay: that reed krakoff!! So sick! I never score at beacons now I will be stalking them lol


----------



## -flawless-

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!



Congratulations! Sounds like an exciting job!



kcf68 said:


> Don't be jealous ladies but my little girl got her cute little 7 for all man kind jegging!  Size 5 Toddler ! Are they not the cutest $2.00.



I have a pair of jeggings exactly like that! Of course, for adults. 



312mrileysofia said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great Holiday season! Happy 2014! I just got back to thrifting after taking a 3 week break with the kiddos. I feel I had one of my best runs ever:
> View attachment 2464462
> 
> YSL silk one-shoulder olive green tank
> View attachment 2464463
> 
> D&G silk slip (could also be worn as a pencil skirt, IMO)
> View attachment 2464464
> 
> D&G silk and lace camisole
> View attachment 2464465
> 
> D&G leopard camisole--could also be sexy with a button-blouse left a wee unbuttoned
> View attachment 2464466
> 
> D&G NWT wool miniskirt
> View attachment 2464467
> 
> Lela Rose wool "puzzle" skirt
> View attachment 2464468
> 
> 2 Narciso Rodriguez skirts--one black/white and one cream
> 
> I also got a Versace cream wool skirt and a Ralph Lauren Collection-purple label-silk skirt with a beautiful side pleat/fold/gathering. All in? $56
> 
> I need to catch up on posts...have a great day!!!



OMG, breath taking! I am very jealous of all your D&G finds, I've yet to find anything D&G. 



LisaK026 said:


> HELMUT LANG Asymmetrical Sweater $5



Wow, Helmut Lang sweaters are to die for!


----------



## -flawless-

Tomsmom said:


> The rest of my shopping trip to salvos on Tuesday.  To take the sting out of the fake bal, lol
> 
> Valentino dress pants.  They are big but I couldn't leave them there, luckily I have a great tailor around the corner.  3.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolest top with  lace back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Square scarf from Printemps.  I was curious and googled right there at Salvos.  Printemps is a dept store in Paris, who knew??  The scarf is gorgeous ,  99 cents.





Tomsmom said:


> I almost forgot my 6.99 Coach.  Joodlz, would you know what bag this is called?  It's gray, Made in USA w/ silver hardware.  Black lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA gratuitous cute cat shot, my Smokey Cat



Wow, I wouldn't have been able to leave the Valentino Roma pants either. I like the Coach bag. The colour is so unique.



LisaK026 said:


> Comments?





LuxeDeb said:


> The first of my NY trip goodies. The no tax on clothing and shoes under $100 saved me a lot (8.5% tax in Texas). Handbags were taxed though. Shoes and handbags all from Beacon's Closet.
> 
> Fendi shoes. $84.95
> 
> View attachment 2465006
> View attachment 2465007
> 
> 
> Lamb shoes $17.49
> View attachment 2465008
> 
> 
> Kooba crossbody bag. Kooba isn't usually "fancy" enough for me, but this is an amazing rose gold color. $21.95
> View attachment 2465011
> View attachment 2465015
> 
> 
> Prada handbag. It has a little wear on it, but I needed a white handbag with silver hardware. $34.95
> View attachment 2465009
> View attachment 2465010
> 
> 
> Versace tie. From a thrift shop close to City Opera Thrift. Not as amazing as Jama's, but hubby said he would wear it. $2.99
> View attachment 2465012
> View attachment 2465013
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465014



I don't have much luck in the shoe department so I envy anyway that can find gorgeous shoes at such a steal. I like that Versace tie a lot. I want to find a cool tie like that for a close friend of mine. 



LuxeDeb said:


> More handbags from Beacon's Closet in NY.
> 
> Reed Krakoff satchel bag. One of my big finds. Retails over $1000. It is a slightly brighter, prettier baby blue in person. $49.95
> View attachment 2465037
> View attachment 2465034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465035
> View attachment 2465036
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465038
> View attachment 2465033
> 
> 
> Botiker bag. Another bag I'm not usually drawn to, and I may have overpaid a bit, but my little Pomeranian fits in & I still have several pockets for my stuff. $49.95
> View attachment 2465039
> View attachment 2465040
> 
> 
> Wait until you see the gorgeous clothes I got!!



That Reed Krakoff! I die.


----------



## -flawless-

ladyash said:


> Finally went thrifting for the first time in ages!! Found a gorgeous vintage dress that was sadly a size too big.  Then I found this Isaac Mizrahi  dress for $6 and that was all that came home with me. Going out to vintage stores tomorrow and possibly value village if I feel like it.





ladyash said:


> Thanks! I was worried that it might make me look granny like because the length hits just below my knees, but I think it will be a nice spring dress if I wear it with the right shoes (as opposed to socks and high top converse I was wearing today.) The material of it is really thick and well made too.



I cannot do that print justice so I envy anyone that could and I think it will look very cute on you. 

P.S., It is cold today. I admire you for going out in high top converse. I was wearing my UGGs and still suffered from cold feet.


----------



## ladyash

-flawless- said:


> I cannot do that print justice so I envy anyone that could and I think it will look very cute on you.
> 
> P.S., It is cold today. I admire you for going out in high top converse. I was wearing my UGGs and still suffered from cold feet.



I think I can make it look a bit rockabilly if I wear it with kitten heels or even with the right pair of flats for work...I got it at the sketchy thrift of all places! Tag says Dec 28th so it's been there sitting for awhile waiting for me I suppose! It was definitely cold today.  See I looked outside and saw dry pavement and since yesterday was so nice and relatively warm, I was like yes I can finally stop wearing my boots and just wear shoes!! My feet were cold...but I was already at work and close to the thrift store so I stopped anyway before heading home.


----------



## heartoflove

ladyash said:


> Finally went thrifting for the first time in ages!! Found a gorgeous vintage dress that was sadly a size too big.  Then I found this Isaac Mizrahi  dress for $6 and that was all that came home with me. Going out to vintage stores tomorrow and possibly value village if I feel like it.




Cute dress! Pattern reminds me of Orla Kiely stuff.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!



Congrats!!! That's so awesome!! =)


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> I almost forgot my 6.99 Coach.  Joodlz, would you know what bag this is called?  It's gray, Made in USA w/ silver hardware.  Black lining.
> 
> ETA gratuitous cute cat shot, my Smokey Cat



I don't recognize it...what's the serial # on the creed patch inside?


----------



## JOODLZ

No time to multi-quote everyone this morning...CONGRATS to all on your continually amazing finds...and to Pao and hubby on new adventuresome jobs!


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> Congrats!!! That is so exciting!!!
> 
> Oh I am sure you will be able to thrift as you travel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow wool dress is just lovely!  Lovely!  And I love the tin knight!  So dear!  I did not know Blythe dolls were collectible!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... looks like a nightgown feels like a nightgown.  I better wear something really structured over it.  The type of dress you are happy to have once a month.  Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  That sucks that they said it was fake. Though ... you know the whole thing with the no thrifting and authentication is really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  I can feel my Hubs' toe collection is about to grow again now that you returned!  You have a great collection! LOVE the Chanel!
> 
> 
> I ended up at Chanel this week.  Stupid Fashions Night Out Polishes had to be mne after a month of arguing with myself.  Defensive buying of Chanel Nail Polish!  Buy now or regret later ...



Laz when I was away I showcased my work at The Festival of Quilts in Birmingham and I just couldn't stop thinking of you when looking at the quilts they were on a epic scale and the details in them were immense. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





This one was all white and I remember you saying that you done one I had to get the man in to show scale


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Laz when I was away I showcased my work at The Festival of Quilts in Birmingham and I just couldn't stop thinking of you when looking at the quilts they were on a epic scale and the details in them were immense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465879
> 
> View attachment 2465880
> 
> This one was all white and I remember you saying that you done one I had to get the man in to show scale
> View attachment 2465881
> 
> View attachment 2465882
> 
> View attachment 2465885
> 
> View attachment 2465886


Wow, they are incredible! What skill it takes to plot out the design and make the quilts. I am in awe!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Laz when I was away I showcased my work at The Festival of Quilts in Birmingham and I just couldn't stop thinking of you when looking at the quilts they were on a epic scale and the details in them were immense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465879
> 
> View attachment 2465880
> 
> This one was all white and I remember you saying that you done one I had to get the man in to show scale
> View attachment 2465881
> 
> View attachment 2465882
> 
> View attachment 2465885
> 
> View attachment 2465886


 

Oh my goodness those are unreal!  Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Are you ready to see some of my NY goodies?? This is just the beginning. I will post over the next week, so my vacation bargains don't monopolize the thread!! These are from Buffalo Exchange & Tokyo Joe.

Versace dress $25




Robbi & Nikki sequin jacket $26. Alice & Olivia silk top $12




Libertine tee $8



Marc by Marc Jacobs tees $7 & $9




See by Chloe cardi $27


----------



## LuxeDeb

More from Buffalo Exchange. I bought much more at Beacons Closet though. Those will be next!

Karl Lagerfeld silk goose down jacket $49








Cosmetic Market- I heard about it on here & it was worth a trip! Besides cosmetics they also have European chocolates & treats in the back of the store that are about 75%off retail. The good stuff....Swiss, German, Italian....Yummy!
I bought a few more cosmetics I am already using & forgot to put in the photo.
Sue Devitt items $3.99-6.99 each
Pupa (high end from Italy) $6.99 each
Lancome $7.99
Estee Lauder $3.99-9.99 each
Orlane $4.99
Becca $6.99-8.99 each
Ciate nail polish $1.99
Sally Hanson gel nail polish $2.99


----------



## -flawless-

LuxeDeb said:


> More from Buffalo Exchange. I bought much more at Beacons Closet though. Those will be next!
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld silk goose down jacket $49
> View attachment 2466118
> View attachment 2466119
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466120
> View attachment 2466121
> 
> 
> Cosmetic Market- I heard about it on here & it was worth a trip! Besides cosmetics they also have European chocolates & treats in the back of the store that are about 75%off retail. The good stuff....Swiss, German, Italian....Yummy!
> I bought a few more cosmetics I am already using & forgot to put in the photo.
> Sue Devitt items $3.99-6.99 each
> Pupa (high end from Italy) $6.99 each
> Lancome $7.99
> Estee Lauder $3.99-9.99 each
> Orlane $4.99
> Becca $6.99-8.99 each
> Ciate nail polish $1.99
> Sally Hanson gel nail polish $2.99
> 
> View attachment 2466122



I am in love with that Karl Lagerfeld down jacket! I have been lusting after a down jacket like that since last winter! Not to mention one by Karl Lagerfeld!


----------



## ladyash

Finds for today...went to the vintage store that is closing and got vintage Christian Dior and a new Michael Kors. I'm probably going to have to do two posts since the app on my phone hates me so will start with the MK I got for $15. Cute tunic with studs that I can wear with tights. Bonus is that the material is thick and warm!


----------



## ladyash

Vintage Christian Dior blouse $17.50. It has the coolest pattern! It has like iridescent polka dots in the material! I'm sure I'm going to get crap about it when I wear it though...some people just dont understand my love for vintage especially quirky vintage...


----------



## jamamcg

Here are a few more quilts that I took photos of. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This one is quite amazing a guy made a self portrait quilt 






British actor David Tennant


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Here are a few more quilts that I took photos of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466292
> 
> This one is quite amazing a guy made a self portrait quilt
> View attachment 2466293
> 
> View attachment 2466294
> 
> View attachment 2466295
> 
> British actor David Tennant
> View attachment 2466300
> 
> View attachment 2466307


What incredible talent these quiltmakers have! Did you meet any of them? I am curious how long it took the gentleman to make his self portrait, they all blow me away.


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> What incredible talent these quiltmakers have! Did you meet any of them? I am curious how long it took the gentleman to make his self portrait, they all blow me away.



I met some of the quilters, but i didn't know who done what. I was on my stand most of the time so I met those who were wandering around and came to visit my work.   there was about 25,000 people there HAHA. One of the girls I spoke to said that they are only allowed to submit quilts made within the previous two years so some of them may have of taken two years to do others less just depends on the details I guess


----------



## ladyash

LuxeDeb said:


> Are you ready to see some of my NY goodies?? This is just the beginning. I will post over the next week, so my vacation bargains don't monopolize the thread!! These are from Buffalo Exchange & Tokyo Joe.
> 
> Versace dress $25
> View attachment 2466095
> View attachment 2466096
> 
> 
> Robbi & Nikki sequin jacket $26. Alice & Olivia silk top $12
> View attachment 2466097
> View attachment 2466098
> 
> 
> Libertine tee $8
> View attachment 2466101
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs tees $7 & $9
> View attachment 2466102
> View attachment 2466103
> 
> 
> See by Chloe cardi $27
> View attachment 2466104
> View attachment 2466105



The sequin blazer is amazing!! 
Also, that Karl Lagerfeld jacket looks so cozy and warm! I've been striking out trying to find a really warm winter jacket this year that I'm actually considering hitting up actual full price stores like The Bay to see if they have any discounts or sales yet. :o


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I met some of the quilters, but i didn't know who done what. I was on my stand most of the time so I met those who were wandering around and came to visit my work.   there was about 25,000 people there HAHA. One of the girls I spoke to said that they are only allowed to submit quilts made within the previous two years so some of them may have of taken two years to do others less just depends on the details I guess


Did you submit a quilt Jama? You must show us pics if you did.


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> Did you submit a quilt Jama? You must show us pics if you did.



No I didn't make a quilt . I was one of ten selected from 3000 people to showcase my graduate collection of textiles. So I just showcased my embroidery pieces. 
This is one of my pieces hand cut leather stitched onto silk


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Just wanted to share with my fellow bargainistas - if you have kids head to Target. Their clearance toys got marked down to 70% off today! More pictures and details in my blog


----------



## authenticplease

Wow, Jama!  I am so incredibly mesmerized  I love the colors you used also!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> No I didn't make a quilt . I was one of ten selected from 3000 people to showcase my graduate collection of textiles. So I just showcased my embroidery pieces.
> This is one of my pieces hand cut leather stitched onto silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466543


OMG! That is gorg Jama! You are truly talented!


----------



## jamamcg

Thank you  that piece took a full week to make there are over 460 pieces to it and I made a similar one in a slightly different colour which has over 600 pieces to it.


----------



## kcf68

ladyash said:


> Finds for today...went to the vintage store that is closing and got vintage Christian Dior and a new Michael Kors. I'm probably going to have to do two posts since the app on my phone hates me so will start with the MK I got for $15. Cute tunic with studs that I can wear with tights. Bonus is that the material is thick and warm!


That is cute!


----------



## kcf68

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Just wanted to share with my fellow bargainistas - if you have kids head to Target. Their clearance toys got marked down to 70% off today! More pictures and details in my blog


Wow is that you in picture ? I thought it was an actress!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Laz when I was away I showcased my work at The Festival of Quilts in Birmingham and I just couldn't stop thinking of you when looking at the quilts they were on a epic scale and the details in them were immense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465879
> 
> View attachment 2465880
> 
> This one was all white and I remember you saying that you done one I had to get the man in to show scale
> View attachment 2465881
> 
> View attachment 2465882
> 
> View attachment 2465885
> 
> View attachment 2465886


Oh my goodness! I am in total awe! The colors are amazing!


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> No I didn't make a quilt . I was one of ten selected from 3000 people to showcase my graduate collection of textiles. So I just showcased my embroidery pieces.
> This is one of my pieces hand cut leather stitched onto silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466543


 
Your piece is beautiful!  Such detail!

The quilts!  I die!  My favourite is of course the white on white ... that is a dream!  like a really really good dream!  Of course they are all amazing but the quilting on the white on white is outstanding!  Right up my alley!

How fun!  So exciting to see all those! TY!  Honored to be thought of in such prestigious company!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Thank you  that piece took a full week to make there are over 460 pieces to it and I made a similar one in a slightly different colour which has over 600 pieces to it.


That's incredible Jama! How big is the piece? I take my hat off to your skills, you are so talented.  Please post pics of your other works so we can drool over them. The leather looks divine, I could snuggle into it for a long winter's nap!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Are you ready to see some of my NY goodies?? This is just the beginning. I will post over the next week, so my vacation bargains don't monopolize the thread!! These are from Buffalo Exchange & Tokyo Joe.
> 
> Versace dress $25
> View attachment 2466095
> View attachment 2466096
> 
> 
> Robbi & Nikki sequin jacket $26. Alice & Olivia silk top $12
> View attachment 2466097
> View attachment 2466098
> 
> 
> Libertine tee $8
> View attachment 2466101
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs tees $7 & $9
> View attachment 2466102
> View attachment 2466103
> 
> 
> See by Chloe cardi $27
> View attachment 2466104
> View attachment 2466105


 You cleaned up! Love the Versace and the Libertine tee is cool.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It's actually Julie Delphy - she's my doppelganger. I've been mistaken for her on several occasions - I once took a gym class in NYC with one of her friends and she thought I was Julie LOL. We don't really look alike anymore - I look like her 20 years ago. 



kcf68 said:


> Wow is that you in picture ? I thought it was an actress!


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> laz when i was away i showcased my work at the festival of quilts in birmingham and i just couldn't stop thinking of you when looking at the quilts they were on a epic scale and the details in them were immense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465879
> 
> View attachment 2465880
> 
> this one was all white and i remember you saying that you done one i had to get the man in to show scale
> View attachment 2465881
> 
> View attachment 2465882
> 
> View attachment 2465885
> 
> View attachment 2465886


*Fabulous!!!!*


----------



## Ladybug09

Hey ladies, have any of you guys heard of the second hand consignment website called twice?

https://www.liketwice.com/

http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/16/se...-twice-raises-18-5m-from-andreessen-horowitz/

Secondhand Clothing Marketplace Twice Raises $18.5M From Andreessen Horowitz
Posted 17 hours ago by Leena Rao (@leenarao)
5

inShare
32
More

Online fashion marketplaces are picking up steam these days, quickly replacing the traditional auction model pioneered by eBay, as a way to consign, and sell your clothes. Twice, an online consignment shop for womens clothing, is announcing a huge new investment today, raising $18.5 million led by Jeff Jordan of Andreessen Horowitz, with participation from existing investors IA Ventures, Felicis Ventures, Lerer Ventures and WTI. Angel investors Mike Lazerow, Joe Greenstein and Maria Thomas also invested. The round brings Twices total investment to over $23 million.

Twice competes in the same space with thredUP, Poshmark, Threadflip, 99Dresses, and others that invite women to resell their gently used clothing for extra cash. However, its most similar to thredUP among this group, because it doesnt offer a peer-to-peer marketplace, but rather an online store where users send in items directly to the company itself. Once there, the clothing is then reviewed, measured, photographed and placed online for sale.

This makes a big difference in the user experience of the site, because all merchandising and photos are professionally done (and thus tend to lead to higher conversions), and the buyer is receiving customers from Twice vs. the seller. As co-founder Noah Ready-Campbell tells me, the startup aims to make the buying experience feel like the purchaser is buying brand-new clothes on a site. In fact, Twice has modeled its consumer and customer experience on Zappos.

Another differentiator from some of the higher-end marketplaces like TheRealReal or ShopHers, is that Twice focuses on reselling clothing from mass-market brands, such as Banana Republic, Gap, J Crew and Ann Taylor, versus high-end fashion designers. The average price point for an item of clothing on the site is $20.

In terms of the consignment experience, a potential seller can request a prepaid bag to be sent to them that holds up to 30 garments or print a free label and use their own box to send in clothing items. Once Twice receives the clothes, theyll price the items that are fit to sell. The startup actually takes into account a large amount of data, including pricing on other sites, how quickly a specific brand sells, original pricing, condition of the clothes and more to determine the price of items. Ready-Campbell says that the average woman will send in the range of 17 items, and Twice will accept around 11 things to be sold, and others will be given to Goodwill for donation. He adds that 95 percent of women accept the prices Twice assigns to the clothes.

Twice then sends a lump sum check or PayPal deposit for the worth of the clothes to the seller, and then marks up the clothes slightly on the Twice marketplace so they can make a small profit. Sellers can also choose to get a Twice gift card for their clothes, and receive a 25 percent increase in the value of the card if they choose this option to spend the money on the marketplace.

twice-ipad-browse-mock

In a lot of ways, Twice is bringing the white glove service of consignment to the masses and tackling a huge market at the same time by going after the middle market of clothing. In two years, Twice has accumulated hundreds of thousands of customers, and grown over 500 percent with little to no marketing spend. The startup recently launched iPad and iPhone apps, which are seeing thousands of downloads per day (and were featured by Apple).

As a side note, Ive purchased items on a number of these marketplaces, including both high and mass market apparel, and have generally liked my experience. However, my closet is suffering in turn, and its time to start selling (in fact its one my New Years resolutions). What appeals to me about Twice is that I can sell my mass market items, which make up much of the items I want to actually give away. Normally, I would donate this to Goodwill, and I still can, but I can also stand to make a little cash from some of my clothing, of which I will be sorely tempted to simply put back into Twice.

Were told the new funding is being used to aggressively hire talent and expand operations. And Twice just signed a lease for a warehouse in the Mission district of SF.

The clothing marketplaces arena is especially competitive, but Jordan betting on Twice is particularly interesting. Jordan, who was the former CEO of OpenTable and President of PayPal, has talked a lot about what e-commerce 2.0 looks like, and backed Zulily, one of the more successful e-commerce plays over the past five years. Opportunities for Twice could be additional curation, new verticals and more.


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Laz when I was away I showcased my work at The Festival of Quilts in Birmingham and I just couldn't stop thinking of you when looking at the quilts they were on a epic scale and the details in them were immense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465879
> 
> View attachment 2465880
> 
> This one was all white and I remember you saying that you done one I had to get the man in to show scale
> View attachment 2465881
> 
> View attachment 2465882
> 
> View attachment 2465885
> 
> View attachment 2465886



STUNNING!



jamamcg said:


> Here are a few more quilts that I took photos of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466292
> 
> This one is quite amazing a guy made a self portrait quilt
> View attachment 2466293
> 
> View attachment 2466294
> 
> View attachment 2466295
> 
> British actor David Tennant
> View attachment 2466300
> 
> View attachment 2466307



I can't even imagine attempting something like these!



jamamcg said:


> No I didn't make a quilt . I was one of ten selected from 3000 people to showcase my graduate collection of textiles. So I just showcased my embroidery pieces.
> This is one of my pieces hand cut leather stitched onto silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466543



OMG...this is fabulous!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> That's incredible Jama! How big is the piece? I take my hat off to your skills, you are so talented.  Please post pics of your other works so we can drool over them. The leather looks divine, I could snuggle into it for a long winter's nap!



Thank you . It's not very big it's about A3 in size  as I was just to make sample pieces to show. I made a cushion out of cut leather it's two different colours of suede blue and purple, but it looks like different tones as I would turn every second piece around to create a tone effect 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 and it is backed with navy blue Harris tweed


----------



## kcf68

shoppinggalnyc said:


> It's actually Julie Delphy - she's my doppelganger. I've been mistaken for her on several occasions - I once took a gym class in NYC with one of her friends and she thought I was Julie LOL. We don't really look alike anymore - I look like her 20 years ago.


We all looked different 20 years ago and I am sure you are still beautiful!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

LOL - thanks. I'm saying I don't think she aged well - I look the way she did 20 years ago even though I'm 5 years her junior. Now she looks like my mom LOL.  



kcf68 said:


> We all looked different 20 years ago and I am sure you are still beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Thank you . It's not very big it's about A3 in size  as I was just to make sample pieces to show. I made a cushion out of cut leather it's two different colours of suede blue and purple, but it looks like different tones as I would turn every second piece around to create a tone effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466969
> 
> View attachment 2466970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is backed with navy blue Harris tweed


I die! That is absolutely gorgeous! You are so talented, now I really want to adopt you!


----------



## -flawless-

jamamcg said:


> Thank you . It's not very big it's about A3 in size  as I was just to make sample pieces to show. I made a cushion out of cut leather it's two different colours of suede blue and purple, but it looks like different tones as I would turn every second piece around to create a tone effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466969
> 
> View attachment 2466970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is backed with navy blue Harris tweed



Breath-taking! You are truly gifted!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> No I didn't make a quilt . I was one of ten selected from 3000 people to showcase my graduate collection of textiles. So I just showcased my embroidery pieces.
> This is one of my pieces hand cut leather stitched onto silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466543


 

Absolutely stunning!  You have such great talent Jama!


----------



## Tuuli35

jamamcg said:


> Here are a few more quilts that I took photos of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466292
> 
> This one is quite amazing a guy made a self portrait quilt
> View attachment 2466293
> 
> View attachment 2466294
> 
> View attachment 2466295
> 
> British actor David Tennant
> View attachment 2466300
> 
> View attachment 2466307


All quilts are adorable but I would not mind David Tennant one, he was my favorite Doctor Who 



jamamcg said:


> No I didn't make a quilt . I was one of ten selected from 3000 people to showcase my graduate collection of textiles. So I just showcased my embroidery pieces.
> This is one of my pieces hand cut leather stitched onto silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466543


These are amazing! You are very talented!


----------



## jamamcg

Thank you all for your kind comments about my work . 

I found these shoes ages ago and stalked them till they went to 50% off. 
I had to save them. Any idea when they are from.??? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I thought they were from the 50's, but I read that roger vivier made the shoes for most of the 50's and had his name on the shoes


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my work .
> 
> I found these shoes ages ago and stalked them till they went to 50% off.
> I had to save them. Any idea when they are from.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467563
> 
> View attachment 2467566
> 
> View attachment 2467570
> 
> I thought they were from the 50's, but I read that roger vivier made the shoes for most of the 50's and had his name on the shoes


I have no idea when they were made, but they are exquisite!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> LOL - thanks. I'm saying I don't think she aged well - I look the way she did 20 years ago even though I'm 5 years her junior. Now she looks like my mom LOL.



I love Julie delpy. She was so beautiful in before sunrise!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my work .
> 
> I found these shoes ages ago and stalked them till they went to 50% off.
> I had to save them. Any idea when they are from.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467563
> 
> View attachment 2467566
> 
> View attachment 2467570
> 
> I thought they were from the 50's, but I read that roger vivier made the shoes for most of the 50's and had his name on the shoes



I don't know when they are from but they are so amazing!!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Thank you . It's not very big it's about A3 in size as I was just to make sample pieces to show. I made a cushion out of cut leather it's two different colours of suede blue and purple, but it looks like different tones as I would turn every second piece around to create a tone effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466969
> 
> View attachment 2466970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it is backed with navy blue Harris tweed


Oh my goodness! You are sooooo talented! I love it! It's beautiful....


----------



## JOODLZ

2 more for my Coach collection:
1996 black Station Bag $14.99 at Goodwill, sadly missing its shoulder strap...I have a black Willis that will share hers 
1992-3 bone Coach Leatherware Quincy Bag $10.00 at church-run thrift. There is evidence of a "makeover" around the turnlock on front flap, but in fabulous condition. I've already moved in!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my work .
> 
> I found these shoes ages ago and stalked them till they went to 50% off.
> I had to save them. Any idea when they are from.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467563
> 
> View attachment 2467566
> 
> View attachment 2467570
> 
> I thought they were from the 50's, but I read that roger vivier made the shoes for most of the 50's and had his name on the shoes


 
Those bows are beautifully structured to even exist this long. What a wonderful purchase.


----------



## Tuuli35

Great finds everyone! 

I found these 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
shoes yesterday. Robert Clergerie is new brand for me, although the high heel, they feel very comfy.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Tuuli35 said:


> Great finds everyone!
> 
> I found these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468303
> View attachment 2468304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoes yesterday. Robert Clergerie is new brand for me, although the high heel, they feel very comfy.


New brand for me too-thanks for sharing!-and these shoes/pumps are FABULOUS! They're almost...architectural with that heel. Beautiful lines. Congrats!


----------



## lazlo8

What can you get a thrift store for $13.36





Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken. Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ... 





You can get premium denim ... 

At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.


ABadFairy001[/FONT]/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2748.jpg.html]
	


Hudson ..... these have a hemmed up original seam that I need to work on a bit. They are so so soft. Both pairs have that really nice hand feel ... lovely. I am starting to trust my hands more than my eyes and I do trust my eyes so that is saying a lot! It's a nice feeling. I feel like all the shopping has "paid off" ... NEW MATH.





Goldsign

Passion .....





A pattern from 1975 that I think I bought cause I like the illustration. Nice ... Blush. I wanna get out my NARS rated X and Exhibit A when I look at this illustration. Go full retro 70's ...

and the most amazing? A yoyo quilt in amazing condition ... I have waited [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]years and years to nab one of these ... I don't even think I have ever found a prettier one. And I have looked! Oh yes![/FONT]






half off yellow tags! OMG





The yoyos are made of feedsack materials ... all hand done. I like how these are set ...





This amount of handwork ... just divine! I was thrilled! ESP at $4.50? It's a double bed size ... with a long fall on each side. SO geometrical and ornate. Organized though by the green ... the jade green. You absolutely can't even find cotton of this quality anymore. It doesn't exist. This stuff is virtually invincible. It lets all stains go, it doesn't really fade much, it stays soft. If you have been looking at cotton these days ... you know this vintage stuff? Amazing. A miracle find really.

Someone washed this in a washer (again what is the matter with these people?) and so it is crazy clean.  But small amounts of damage in a few places.  They yoyos came undone in a few spots.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy to fix. Sometimes I would find these with 70 years of dust mites ...  because of the construction this quilt can really hold the dust of the earth.  Like Tutankhamen Egyptian Tomb style .... (still wondering if that curse was real) ... 

So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> 2 more for my Coach collection:
> 1996 black Station Bag $14.99 at Goodwill, sadly missing its shoulder strap...I have a black Willis that will share hers
> 1992-3 bone Coach Leatherware Quincy Bag $10.00 at church-run thrift. There is evidence of a "makeover" around the turnlock on front flap, but in fabulous condition. I've already moved in!


 

Hey!  Hey!  You moved in really quickly there!

It's very kind and generous of the Willis to share!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I love Julie delpy. She was so beautiful in before sunrise!


 
She really was!  Gamine! She looked like a small deer come to human girl life.



jamamcg said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments about my work .
> 
> I found these shoes ages ago and stalked them till they went to 50% off.
> I had to save them. Any idea when they are from.???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467563
> 
> View attachment 2467566
> 
> View attachment 2467570
> 
> I thought they were from the 50's, but I read that roger vivier made the shoes for most of the 50's and had his name on the shoes


 
Yeah now see those are so pretty I just want to stare at them.  I have a pair of vintage glitter satin lace shoes that I bought to stare at.  I find them deeply inspiring!



chowlover2 said:


> I die! That is absolutely gorgeous! You are so talented, now I really want to adopt you!


 
Our adopted internet son!  We need to draw up the schedule for this year!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> LOL - thanks. I'm saying I don't think she aged well - I look the way she did 20 years ago even though I'm 5 years her junior. Now she looks like my mom LOL.


 
Awww  maybe she had some rough times.  It's nice to age slowly though.   I have a buddy whom people tell she looks like Elizabeth Taylor ... when Liz was super hot.  




jamamcg said:


> Thank you  that piece took a full week to make there are over 460 pieces to it and I made a similar one in a slightly different colour which has over 600 pieces to it.


 
Amaaazzzinngggg you really have a very different kind of patience than I do!  So admirable!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lazlo8 said:


> Hey!  Hey!  You moved in really quickly there!
> 
> It's very kind and generous of the Willis to share!
> 
> 
> 
> She really was!  Gamine! She looked like a small deer come to human girl life.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah now see those are so pretty I just want to stare at them.  I have a pair of vintage glitter satin lace shoes that I bought to stare at.  I find them deeply inspiring!
> 
> 
> 
> Our adopted internet son!  We need to draw up the schedule for this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww  maybe she had some rough times.  It's nice to age slowly though.   I have a buddy whom people tell she looks like Elizabeth Taylor ... when Liz was super hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaaazzzinngggg you really have a very different kind of patience than I do!  So admirable!



Yes! So delicate.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> What can you get a thrift store for $13.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken. Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get premium denim ...
> 
> At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.
> 
> 
> ABadFairy001[/FONT]/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2748.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson ..... these have a hemmed up original seam that I need to work on a bit. They are so so soft. Both pairs have that really nice hand feel ... lovely. I am starting to trust my hands more than my eyes and I do trust my eyes so that is saying a lot! It's a nice feeling. I feel like all the shopping has "paid off" ... NEW MATH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldsign
> 
> Passion .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pattern from 1975 that I think I bought cause I like the illustration. Nice ... Blush. I wanna get out my NARS rated X and Exhibit A when I look at this illustration. Go full retro 70's ...
> 
> and the most amazing? A yoyo quilt in amazing condition ... I have waited [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]years and years to nab one of these ... I don't even think I have ever found a prettier one. And I have looked! Oh yes![/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half off yellow tags! OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yoyos are made of feedsack materials ... all hand done. I like how these are set ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This amount of handwork ... just divine! I was thrilled! ESP at $4.50? It's a double bed size ... with a long fall on each side. SO geometrical and ornate. Organized though by the green ... the jade green. You absolutely can't even find cotton of this quality anymore. It doesn't exist. This stuff is virtually invincible. It lets all stains go, it doesn't really fade much, it stays soft. If you have been looking at cotton these days ... you know this vintage stuff? Amazing. A miracle find really.
> 
> Someone washed this in a washer (again what is the matter with these people?) and so it is crazy clean.  But small amounts of damage in a few places.  They yoyos came undone in a few spots.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy to fix. Sometimes I would find these with 70 years of dust mites ...  because of the construction this quilt can really hold the dust of the earth.  Like Tutankhamen Egyptian Tomb style .... (still wondering if that curse was real) ...
> 
> So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.





lazlo8 said:


> Hey!  Hey!  You moved in really quickly there!
> 
> It's very kind and generous of the Willis to share!
> 
> 
> 
> She really was!  Gamine! She looked like a small deer come to human girl life.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah now see those are so pretty I just want to stare at them.  I have a pair of vintage glitter satin lace shoes that I bought to stare at.  I find them deeply inspiring!
> 
> 
> 
> Our adopted internet son!  We need to draw up the schedule for this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww  maybe she had some rough times.  It's nice to age slowly though.   I have a buddy whom people tell she looks like Elizabeth Taylor ... when Liz was super hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaaazzzinngggg you really have a very different kind of patience than I do!  So admirable!


That Yoyo quilt is gorg, worth the trip to smelly thrift!


You shall be Jama's West Coast Mom and I will be East Coast Mom! I hope he likes cat and dogs!


How is Misha?


----------



## louisvuitton101

Bally for 19.96 I don't know to much about it and can't seem to find it online help plz.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Hey everyone just saw that a new reality show "Thrift Hunters" premiers tonight! Looks like it films with thrifters in Las Vegas .... Ummm do they not know about us here on TPF???? Lol


----------



## KrissieNO.5

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Hey everyone just saw that a new reality show "Thrift Hunters" premiers tonight! Looks like it films with thrifters in Las Vegas .... Ummm do they not know about us here on TPF???? Lol



What channel does it air on and what time?


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> What channel does it air on and what time?


It's on Spike TV on FIOS if that helps any. Should be on that network no matter which cable provider you have.


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> What can you get a thrift store for $13.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken. Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get premium denim ...
> 
> At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.
> 
> 
> ABadFairy001[/FONT]/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2748.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson ..... these have a hemmed up original seam that I need to work on a bit. They are so so soft. Both pairs have that really nice hand feel ... lovely. I am starting to trust my hands more than my eyes and I do trust my eyes so that is saying a lot! It's a nice feeling. I feel like all the shopping has "paid off" ... NEW MATH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldsign
> 
> Passion .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pattern from 1975 that I think I bought cause I like the illustration. Nice ... Blush. I wanna get out my NARS rated X and Exhibit A when I look at this illustration. Go full retro 70's ...
> 
> and the most amazing? A yoyo quilt in amazing condition ... I have waited [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]years and years to nab one of these ... I don't even think I have ever found a prettier one. And I have looked! Oh yes![/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half off yellow tags! OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yoyos are made of feedsack materials ... all hand done. I like how these are set ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This amount of handwork ... just divine! I was thrilled! ESP at $4.50? It's a double bed size ... with a long fall on each side. SO geometrical and ornate. Organized though by the green ... the jade green. You absolutely can't even find cotton of this quality anymore. It doesn't exist. This stuff is virtually invincible. It lets all stains go, it doesn't really fade much, it stays soft. If you have been looking at cotton these days ... you know this vintage stuff? Amazing. A miracle find really.
> 
> Someone washed this in a washer (again what is the matter with these people?) and so it is crazy clean.  But small amounts of damage in a few places.  They yoyos came undone in a few spots.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy to fix. Sometimes I would find these with 70 years of dust mites ...  because of the construction this quilt can really hold the dust of the earth.  Like Tutankhamen Egyptian Tomb style .... (still wondering if that curse was real) ...
> 
> So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.


 
I'm really sorry about the doctor's visits.  Thrifting takes the sting out of almost anything.  Love, love that quilt!!!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

louisvuitton101 said:


> Bally for 19.96 I don't know to much about it and can't seem to find it online help plz.



Great find. I have a couple Ballyhooed handbags and many shoes. Unfortunately bot before I discovered thrifting.  Will last forever.


----------



## LisaK026

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Hey everyone just saw that a new reality show "Thrift Hunters" premiers tonight! Looks like it films with thrifters in Las Vegas .... Ummm do they not know about us here on TPF???? Lol


Thanks! I just looked and it is on @ 9:30 on SPIKE tonight, where I live.


----------



## LisaK026

louisvuitton101 said:


> Bally for 19.96 I don't know to much about it and can't seem to find it online help plz.


http://www.bally.com


----------



## Vintage Leather

Today, I learned a very valuable lesson. 

Chanel is a thrift repellant.

I have had awful luck at the thrifts recently. I walk in to five stores, and come out empty handed.  It's been like that for two months.  I had been carrying a Chanel Classic Flap.  (Purchased in '99 for 1/4 of retail at that time, or $300). 

Yesterday I changed out my purse.

Today, I found a garage sale (in January?!?) with a striking 1940s celluloid brooch for $1.  And then I went to my favorite thrift shop, where they were having a bag sale.  All clothing, $1 per plastic grocery sack.  With my superior thrift-thread training, I was able to roll and stuff.  I still didn't get much... Only a vintage green wool jacket with funky buttons and a mink collar, a H Bar C shearling jacket ( vintage western-wear.. I've seen them go in vintage shops for $1290), a BCBG MaxAzria dress, and a Wilson's leather coat.   I felt like I was Lazlo for a minute or two (but I think Laz might have managed to get it all in one bag, and I needed 2) 


The moral of this story: ladies, (and gentleman) don't carry your Chanel while thrifting.  It just makes the thrift gods mad... 

Pics tomorrow after I find my camera


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Laz what did you think of it's a wrap?  Never been to the Burbank location... I have this horrible phobia if getting stuck in traffic and not being able to pick up my kiddos (since I got stuck on the 405 coming back from Topanga) so I never go too far LOL


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> What can you get a thrift store for $13.36
> 
> 
> 
> Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken. Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> You can get premium denim ...
> 
> At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.
> 
> 
> ABadFairy001[/FONT]/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2748.jpg.html]
> 
> Hudson ..... these have a hemmed up original seam that I need to work on a bit. They are so so soft. Both pairs have that really nice hand feel ... lovely. I am starting to trust my hands more than my eyes and I do trust my eyes so that is saying a lot! It's a nice feeling. I feel like all the shopping has "paid off" ... NEW MATH.
> 
> 
> 
> Goldsign
> 
> Passion .....
> 
> 
> 
> A pattern from 1975 that I think I bought cause I like the illustration. Nice ... Blush. I wanna get out my NARS rated X and Exhibit A when I look at this illustration. Go full retro 70's ...
> 
> and the most amazing? A yoyo quilt in amazing condition ... I have waited [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]years and years to nab one of these ... I don't even think I have ever found a prettier one. And I have looked! Oh yes![/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half off yellow tags! OMG
> 
> 
> 
> The yoyos are made of feedsack materials ... all hand done. I like how these are set ...
> 
> 
> 
> This amount of handwork ... just divine! I was thrilled! ESP at $4.50? It's a double bed size ... with a long fall on each side. SO geometrical and ornate. Organized though by the green ... the jade green. You absolutely can't even find cotton of this quality anymore. It doesn't exist. This stuff is virtually invincible. It lets all stains go, it doesn't really fade much, it stays soft. If you have been looking at cotton these days ... you know this vintage stuff? Amazing. A miracle find really.
> 
> Someone washed this in a washer (again what is the matter with these people?) and so it is crazy clean.  But small amounts of damage in a few places.  They yoyos came undone in a few spots.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy to fix. Sometimes I would find these with 70 years of dust mites ...  because of the construction this quilt can really hold the dust of the earth.  Like Tutankhamen Egyptian Tomb style .... (still wondering if that curse was real) ...
> 
> So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the yo-yo quilt...oooh, aahhh!



lazlo8 said:


> Hey!  Hey!  You moved in really quickly there!
> 
> It's very kind and generous of the Willis to share!



Yeah, it was kinda quick...then I moved into the Station yesterday, courtesy of Willis...all my girls play nicely together Went to Goodwill Bargain Barn yesterday and regular store next door...got a few goodies. Doing a little research before I post. 

By the way...it's freezing here today. There was FROST on the roof of my car...wearing jeans, sox, boots, long-sleeve t-shirt, hoodie, fur-lined suede vest (all thrifted, except the sox) sitting in front of heater fan! I don't know how I ever lived in northern Indiana!


----------



## JOODLZ

Oohh, I just love going to the Goodwill Bargain Barn. Some visits are better than others, but I think yesterday was good:
Colorful Echo silk scarf $.50
Mauve Simply Vera Vera Wang Satchel...barely used by a gambling lady that left about a dozen pay out vouchers from a casino in Niagra NY totalling about $.75 in one of the pockets! $1.00
Black NIKEAIR G series platform heels...I see on ebay these are made by Cole Haan (?)...looks like a lady biker may have tried to use the Fred Flintstone brakes with her right foot. The sole is peeled back and the heel pad is COMPLETELY gone! Soles are kinda squishy...sooo comfy...Monday they go to the shoe guy. $1.50

And of course there's Coach...waiting for authentication...stay tuned!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

lazlo8 said:


> What can you get a thrift store for $13.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken. Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get premium denim ...
> 
> At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.
> 
> 
> ABadFairy001[/FONT]/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2748.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson ..... these have a hemmed up original seam that I need to work on a bit. They are so so soft. Both pairs have that really nice hand feel ... lovely. I am starting to trust my hands more than my eyes and I do trust my eyes so that is saying a lot! It's a nice feeling. I feel like all the shopping has "paid off" ... NEW MATH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldsign
> 
> Passion .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pattern from 1975 that I think I bought cause I like the illustration. Nice ... Blush. I wanna get out my NARS rated X and Exhibit A when I look at this illustration. Go full retro 70's ...
> 
> 
> This amount of handwork ... just divine! I was thrilled! ESP at $4.50? It's a double bed size ... with a long fall on each side. SO geometrical and ornate. Organized though by the green ... the jade green. You absolutely can't even find cotton of this quality anymore. It doesn't exist. This stuff is virtually invincible. It lets all stains go, it doesn't really fade much, it stays soft. If you have been looking at cotton these days ... you know this vintage stuff? Amazing. A miracle find really.
> 
> Someone washed this in a washer (again what is the matter with these people?) and so it is crazy clean.  But small amounts of damage in a few places.  They yoyos came undone in a few spots.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy to fix. Sometimes I would find these with 70 years of dust mites ...  because of the construction this quilt can really hold the dust of the earth.  Like Tutankhamen Egyptian Tomb style .... (still wondering if that curse was real) ...
> 
> So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.


I have one pair of GoldSign and they're my FAVE jeans! Congrats! 

Hudson's are my second fave but, curiously, do they run "short" generally speaking? All mine seem to be a tad ankle-biting but I have a long inseam so I was just wondering. Or, the one downside of thrifting, one never knows how original owners launder clothes. I wash in cold-almost always-but when I see the condition of some (lovely) things, it makes me wonder if people are down with the "how's?" of laundering. 

I can't wait to see what you create with that pattern! We must stay tuned...


----------



## 312mrileysofia

JOODLZ said:


> Oohh, I just love going to the Goodwill Bargain Barn. Some visits are better than others, but I think yesterday was good:
> Colorful Echo silk scarf $.50
> Mauve Simply Vera Vera Wang Satchel...barely used by a gambling lady that left about a dozen pay out vouchers from a casino in Niagra NY totalling about $.75 in one of the pockets! $1.00
> Black NIKEAIR G series platform heels...I see on ebay these are made by Cole Haan (?)...looks like a lady biker may have tried to use the Fred Flintstone brakes with her right foot. The sole is peeled back and the heel pad is COMPLETELY gone! Soles are kinda squishy...sooo comfy...Monday they go to the shoe guy. $1.50
> 
> And of course there's Coach...waiting for authentication...stay tuned!


LOVE that scarf! The colorway is beautiful! I can't wait to see what Coach you picked up this time...

The CH NikeAirs are funny because when I DO run across them, which isn't often, they're torn to shreds. They must be some comfy shoes--perhaps, so comfy women treat them like a true running shoe. LOL. Your pair look divine!


----------



## soleilbrun

lazlo8 said:


> What can you get a thrift store for $13.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken. Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get premium denim ...
> 
> At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.
> 
> 
> ABadFairy001[/FONT]/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2748.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson ..... these have a hemmed up original seam that I need to work on a bit. They are so so soft. Both pairs have that really nice hand feel ... lovely. I am starting to trust my hands more than my eyes and I do trust my eyes so that is saying a lot! It's a nice feeling. I feel like all the shopping has "paid off" ... NEW MATH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldsign
> 
> Passion .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pattern from 1975 that I think I bought cause I like the illustration. Nice ... Blush. I wanna get out my NARS rated X and Exhibit A when I look at this illustration. Go full retro 70's ...
> 
> and the most amazing? A yoyo quilt in amazing condition ... I have waited [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]years and years to nab one of these ... I don't even think I have ever found a prettier one. And I have looked! Oh yes![/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half off yellow tags! OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yoyos are made of feedsack materials ... all hand done. I like how these are set ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This amount of handwork ... just divine! I was thrilled! ESP at $4.50? It's a double bed size ... with a long fall on each side. SO geometrical and ornate. Organized though by the green ... the jade green. You absolutely can't even find cotton of this quality anymore. It doesn't exist. This stuff is virtually invincible. It lets all stains go, it doesn't really fade much, it stays soft. If you have been looking at cotton these days ... you know this vintage stuff? Amazing. A miracle find really.
> 
> Someone washed this in a washer (again what is the matter with these people?) and so it is crazy clean. But small amounts of damage in a few places. They yoyos came undone in a few spots. Easy peasy lemon squeezy to fix. Sometimes I would find these with 70 years of dust mites ... because of the construction this quilt can really hold the dust of the earth. Like Tutankhamen Egyptian Tomb style .... (still wondering if that curse was real) ...
> 
> So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.


 I have the same pattern. I made the short version of the dress. Very simple to complete. I thought those were a gang of shower caps you bought but they are the detailing on your lovely quilt.


----------



## -flawless-

lazlo8 said:


> What can you get a thrift store for $13.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken. Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get premium denim ...
> 
> At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.
> 
> 
> ABadFairy001[/FONT]/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2748.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson ..... these have a hemmed up original seam that I need to work on a bit. They are so so soft. Both pairs have that really nice hand feel ... lovely. I am starting to trust my hands more than my eyes and I do trust my eyes so that is saying a lot! It's a nice feeling. I feel like all the shopping has "paid off" ... NEW MATH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldsign
> 
> Passion .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pattern from 1975 that I think I bought cause I like the illustration. Nice ... Blush. I wanna get out my NARS rated X and Exhibit A when I look at this illustration. Go full retro 70's ...
> 
> and the most amazing? A yoyo quilt in amazing condition ... I have waited [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]years and years to nab one of these ... I don't even think I have ever found a prettier one. And I have looked! Oh yes![/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half off yellow tags! OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yoyos are made of feedsack materials ... all hand done. I like how these are set ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This amount of handwork ... just divine! I was thrilled! ESP at $4.50? It's a double bed size ... with a long fall on each side. SO geometrical and ornate. Organized though by the green ... the jade green. You absolutely can't even find cotton of this quality anymore. It doesn't exist. This stuff is virtually invincible. It lets all stains go, it doesn't really fade much, it stays soft. If you have been looking at cotton these days ... you know this vintage stuff? Amazing. A miracle find really.
> 
> Someone washed this in a washer (again what is the matter with these people?) and so it is crazy clean.  But small amounts of damage in a few places.  They yoyos came undone in a few spots.  Easy peasy lemon squeezy to fix. Sometimes I would find these with 70 years of dust mites ...  because of the construction this quilt can really hold the dust of the earth.  Like Tutankhamen Egyptian Tomb style .... (still wondering if that curse was real) ...
> 
> So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.



Great price for premium denims! Oh, and that quilt...sooo pretty!

I think I can offer an answer regarding the "curse of the mummy" (I am doing a minor in Egyptology), the answer is unfortunately not very movie worthy: No, the curse is not real, Egyptian curses basically say things like "you will be sued in the after life" and don't care much about your well-being in the current life.


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> What can you get a thrift store for $13.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken. Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get premium denim ...
> 
> At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.
> 
> 
> ABadFairy001[/FONT]/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2748.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson ..... these have a hemmed up original seam that I need to work on a bit. They are so so soft. Both pairs have that really nice hand feel ... lovely. I am starting to trust my hands more than my eyes and I do trust my eyes so that is saying a lot! It's a nice feeling. I feel like all the shopping has "paid off" ... NEW MATH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldsign
> 
> Passion .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pattern from 1975 that I think I bought cause I like the illustration. Nice ... Blush. I wanna get out my NARS rated X and Exhibit A when I look at this illustration. Go full retro 70's ...
> 
> and the most amazing? A yoyo quilt in amazing condition ... I have waited [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]years and years to nab one of these ... I don't even think I have ever found a prettier one. And I have looked! Oh yes![/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half off yellow tags! OMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yoyos are made of feedsack materials ... all hand done. I like how these are set ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This amount of handwork ... just divine! I was thrilled! ESP at $4.50? It's a double bed size ... with a long fall on each side. SO geometrical and ornate. Organized though by the green ... the jade green. You absolutely can't even find cotton of this quality anymore. It doesn't exist. This stuff is virtually invincible. It lets all stains go, it doesn't really fade much, it stays soft. If you have been looking at cotton these days ... you know this vintage stuff? Amazing. A miracle find really.
> 
> Someone washed this in a washer (again what is the matter with these people?) and so it is crazy clean. But small amounts of damage in a few places. They yoyos came undone in a few spots. Easy peasy lemon squeezy to fix. Sometimes I would find these with 70 years of dust mites ... because of the construction this quilt can really hold the dust of the earth. Like Tutankhamen Egyptian Tomb style .... (still wondering if that curse was real) ...
> 
> So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.


I love your quilt. I especially love the ticket. Great finds!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Oohh, I just love going to the Goodwill Bargain Barn. Some visits are better than others, but I think yesterday was good:
> Colorful Echo silk scarf $.50
> Mauve Simply Vera Vera Wang Satchel...barely used by a gambling lady that left about a dozen pay out vouchers from a casino in Niagra NY totalling about $.75 in one of the pockets! $1.00
> Black NIKEAIR G series platform heels...I see on ebay these are made by Cole Haan (?)...looks like a lady biker may have tried to use the Fred Flintstone brakes with her right foot. The sole is peeled back and the heel pad is COMPLETELY gone! Soles are kinda squishy...sooo comfy...Monday they go to the shoe guy. $1.50
> 
> And of course there's Coach...waiting for authentication...stay tuned!


 
Joodlz, I found two Coaches yesterday. I have one on the authentication thread as well. I wish we had a Goodwill Bargain Barn here.


----------



## LuxeDeb

louisvuitton101 said:


> Bally for 19.96 I don't know to much about it and can't seem to find it online help plz.



Congrats. Bally makes gorgeous handbags. I have not seen this style/pattern before. Is it soft or hard leather? Usually their bags are like butter. 



lazlo8 said:


> What can you get a thrift store for $13.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken. Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get premium denim ...
> 
> At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.
> 
> So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.



Lovely quilt. What a score on the jeans. Hudson is great. I love premium thrifted premium denim. I love that it is broken in & comfy soft.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Some of my NY Beacon's Closet goodies! And no tax on clothing & shoes under $100!


Roberto Cavalli top (it has that Cavalli sparkle up close) $14.95. Christian Lacroix skirt $24.95








Michael Kors suede fringe skirt $24.95




Versace one shoulder silk top $29.95


----------



## LuxeDeb

And some more. Love their half price tags. And no tax on clothing & shoes under $100!

Missoni top $10.98




Missoni tank $14.98. Prada cashmere cardigan $19.95




Burberry knit top $17.95. See by Chloe sequin skirt $17.48.




Cynthia Rowley skirt (yes, that is the tag hanging down in the middle) $7.98




Theory silk knit top $16.95


----------



## jamamcg

Forgot to post this. One of the ties I got this summer had a pin on it do any of you recognise the logo 


It's marked 10K on the back and I believe that the stone is a sapphire


----------



## LuxeDeb

And a few more. Will post the rest later. NY - no tax on clothing & shoes under $100!

Dolce & Gabbana knit cardigan. Each button has a D or a G on it $17.48. Moschino Cheap & Chic knit top with silk $21.95




Lacoste knit sweater $19.95. Sisley knit top. The cut out is above the bra line. $6.98




Betsey Johnson tee $14.95. Sportmax Italy (part of Max Mara) skirt $10.98




Gucci silk knit halter with leather tie $29.95


----------



## jamamcg

Some more finds from summer 
Dior Belt 
And YSL belt. The YSL one was about $2 what annoyed me was I bought a tie at the same time and the tie cost more than the belt.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Some more finds from summer
> Dior Belt
> And YSL belt. The YSL one was about $2 what annoyed me was I bought a tie at the same time and the tie cost more than the belt.
> View attachment 2470465


Were you thrifting in the US or UK? You got lots of goodies.


----------



## chowlover2

So who watched Thrift Hunters last night? I have to say, I was underwhelmed. First of all, the stuff the guys bought, second, the prices they seemed to think they were going to get for the stuff. Definitely best case scenarios. You can list stuff on Ebay and it takes ages to sell. And I've been selling on Ebay for awhile. And the way they packaged the mug, no way should it have gone in an envelope, definitely should have been boxed.


----------



## JOODLZ

312mrileysofia said:


> LOVE that scarf! The colorway is beautiful! I can't wait to see what Coach you picked up this time...
> 
> The CH NikeAirs are funny because when I DO run across them, which isn't often, they're torn to shreds. They must be some comfy shoes--perhaps, so comfy women treat them like a true running shoe. LOL. Your pair look divine!



Thanks...the scarf had a few spots. I didn't have any experience with cleaning "dry clean only" silk, but after googling and finding an article about washing Hermes scarves, I gave it a kitchen sink bath with Dawn. Came out sparkling clean. Hung it up and it dried in about half an hour...a little dry at my house with the heat on  Can't wait to get the boot soles fixed...don't know how much running I'll do though lol!



Raven3766 said:


> Joodlz, I found two Coaches yesterday. I have one on the authentication thread as well. I wish we had a Goodwill Bargain Barn here.



Yeah, I saw the Madison Satchel...didn't comment, but I guessed correctly...I have one in putty. Where's the other one? One of my "finds" got overlooked, so I bumped it like you did. I'll wait to hear before I post them here, but I'm pretty sure it's authentic.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...the scarf had a few spots. I didn't have any experience with cleaning "dry clean only" silk, but after googling and finding an article about washing Hermes scarves, I gave it a kitchen sink bath with Dawn. Came out sparkling clean. Hung it up and it dried in about half an hour...a little dry at my house with the heat on  Can't wait to get the boot soles fixed...don't know how much running I'll do though lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I saw the Madison Satchel...didn't comment, but I guessed correctly...I have one in putty. Where's the other one? One of my "finds" got overlooked, so I bumped it like you did. I'll wait to hear before I post them here, but I'm pretty sure it's authentic.


Well, this one is authentic. I will post the other soon. I went to a resale and they were having buy two get one free handbag sale for $20. So I purchased my three, which two were Coach and one was Pilner.


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more. Will post the rest later. NY - no tax on clothing & shoes under $100!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana knit cardigan. Each button has a D or a G on it $17.48. Moschino Cheap & Chic knit top with silk $21.95
> View attachment 2470022
> View attachment 2470023
> 
> 
> Lacoste knit sweater $19.95. Sisley knit top. The cut out is above the bra line. $6.98
> View attachment 2470024
> View attachment 2470025
> 
> 
> Betsey Johnson tee $14.95. Sportmax Italy (part of Max Mara) skirt $10.98
> View attachment 2470031
> View attachment 2470032
> 
> 
> Gucci silk knit halter with leather tie $29.95
> View attachment 2470034
> View attachment 2470033
> 
> 
> View attachment 2470036
> View attachment 2470037


 

You really cleaned up!  Awesome haul!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Forgot to post this. One of the ties I got this summer had a pin on it do any of you recognise the logo
> View attachment 2470019
> 
> It's marked 10K on the back and I believe that the stone is a sapphire


 

No idea on the pin but it is pretty.



jamamcg said:


> Some more finds from summer
> Dior Belt
> And YSL belt. The YSL one was about $2 what annoyed me was I bought a tie at the same time and the tie cost more than the belt.
> View attachment 2470465


 

Love the belts, the CD is my fav.


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> Were you thrifting in the US or UK? You got lots of goodies.



I was in the US during the summer. All the better deals are found in the US  still got some goodies to show that I found in the US


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I was in the US during the summer. All the better deals are found in the US  still got some goodies to show that I found in the US


 
Jama, if that pin reads ISD at the end then that means Independent School District.  If you found it in the US, it may be a school teacher service pin award.  My pins say HISD and one has an emerald and the other a sapphire.  They do not give them out anymore, they give certificates.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, if that pin reads ISD at the end then that means Independent School District.  If you found it in the US, it may be a school teacher service pin award.  My pins say HISD and one has an emerald and the other a sapphire.  They do not give them out anymore, they give certificates.



Ooooh that sounds exciting. I wasn't sure if it was a D or an O at the end. It sounds very plausible. Also what a lovely award to get much better than a certificate .  I take it the letter at the beginning will be either the school name or district or city


----------



## Raven3766

The letter would be the school district. Google it...


----------



## mharri20

Well...the dress didn't work   it fit fine but wasn't meant am for girls with a little bit of a chest. And it was sewn weird in the chest and made it look like you had a pointy Madonna bra on! No good. And not something that could be fixed easily either. Oh well! Sending it back this week. At least I know it didn't work and now I can look for other dresses knowing I didn't miss out! 

Here is a pic of the back though. Very pretty


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> The letter would be the school district. Google it...



Thanks Raven can't find my exact one, but I saw a few Houston ones. So it is an award. so cool . I saw one for sale on eBay for $10. I find it a interesting bit of history .


----------



## jamamcg

mharri20 said:


> Well...the dress didn't work   it fit fine but wasn't meant am for girls with a little bit of a chest. And it was sewn weird in the chest and made it look like you had a pointy Madonna bra on! No good. And not something that could be fixed easily either. Oh well! Sending it back this week. At least I know it didn't work and now I can look for other dresses knowing I didn't miss out!
> 
> Here is a pic of the back though. Very pretty
> View attachment 2471105



That's a shame that it's not what you expected. I'm sure you will find something even more spectacular. Keep us posted with other options that you come across .


----------



## chowlover2

mharri20 said:


> Well...the dress didn't work   it fit fine but wasn't meant am for girls with a little bit of a chest. And it was sewn weird in the chest and made it look like you had a pointy Madonna bra on! No good. And not something that could be fixed easily either. Oh well! Sending it back this week. At least I know it didn't work and now I can look for other dresses knowing I didn't miss out!
> 
> Here is a pic of the back though. Very pretty
> View attachment 2471105


I'm so sorry it didn't work out, the back looks stunning on you. Your figure is perfection! The right dress is out there for you somewhere, keep us posted.


----------



## kcf68

mharri20 said:


> Well...the dress didn't work   it fit fine but wasn't meant am for girls with a little bit of a chest. And it was sewn weird in the chest and made it look like you had a pointy Madonna bra on! No good. And not something that could be fixed easily either. Oh well! Sending it back this week. At least I know it didn't work and now I can look for other dresses knowing I didn't miss out!
> 
> Here is a pic of the back though. Very pretty
> View attachment 2471105


Pretty!  Maybe next one will be perfect!


----------



## -flawless-

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more. Will post the rest later. NY - no tax on clothing & shoes under $100!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana knit cardigan. Each button has a D or a G on it $17.48. Moschino Cheap & Chic knit top with silk $21.95
> View attachment 2470022
> View attachment 2470023
> 
> 
> Lacoste knit sweater $19.95. Sisley knit top. The cut out is above the bra line. $6.98
> View attachment 2470024
> View attachment 2470025
> 
> 
> Betsey Johnson tee $14.95. Sportmax Italy (part of Max Mara) skirt $10.98
> View attachment 2470031
> View attachment 2470032
> 
> 
> Gucci silk knit halter with leather tie $29.95
> View attachment 2470034
> View attachment 2470033
> 
> 
> View attachment 2470036
> View attachment 2470037



I really like that Lacost knit sweater, I should start looking for Lacost sweaters. And I think that skirt is really cute. And Gucci! I have a soft spot for Gucci. Beautiful! You said it's a halter but it seems a bit long, could you wear it as a dress by any chance?


----------



## mharri20

jamamcg said:


> That's a shame that it's not what you expected. I'm sure you will find something even more spectacular. Keep us posted with other options that you come across .







chowlover2 said:


> I'm so sorry it didn't work out, the back looks stunning on you. Your figure is perfection! The right dress is out there for you somewhere, keep us posted.







kcf68 said:


> Pretty!  Maybe next one will be perfect!




Thanks for the encouragement!! I'm going dress shopping this weekend to try on different styles and see what would look good on me. We will see what happens  at least I have lots of time!


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> Well...the dress didn't work   it fit fine but wasn't meant am for girls with a little bit of a chest. And it was sewn weird in the chest and made it look like you had a pointy Madonna bra on! No good. And not something that could be fixed easily either. Oh well! Sending it back this week. At least I know it didn't work and now I can look for other dresses knowing I didn't miss out!
> 
> Here is a pic of the back though. Very pretty
> View attachment 2471105


 
That's part of the excitement, finding the right dress. I can't wait to see what you find next.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Thanks Raven can't find my exact one, but I saw a few Houston ones. So it is an award. so cool . I saw one for sale on eBay for $10. I find it a interesting bit of history .


Those pins were given to teachers when there were "Lifetime" contracts.  Those contracts no longer exist with new teachers, so they give certificates.


----------



## LisaK026

Hi, My name is Lisa and if you have not noticed, I HAVE A CHINA PROBLEM. Picked these up today. They were hand painted in Italy for some Villa in Italy. They are amazing.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Hi, My name is Lisa and if you have not noticed, I HAVE A CHINA PROBLEM. Picked these up today. They were hand painted in Italy for some Villa in Italy. They are amazing.


 Hi Lisa and welcome. I love you hand painted china, please feel free to post as many pics as you like; this is a safe place for plates.


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found a drawstring Longchamp and a suede Longchamp.
http://


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Hi, My name is Lisa and if you have not noticed, I HAVE A CHINA PROBLEM. Picked these up today. They were hand painted in Italy for some Villa in Italy. They are amazing.


They are beautiful and I love your cat and wicker chair too!


----------



## kcf68

LisaK026 said:


> Hi, My name is Lisa and if you have not noticed, I HAVE A CHINA PROBLEM. Picked these up today. They were hand painted in Italy for some Villa in Italy. They are amazing.


Those are pretty!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Hi, My name is Lisa and if you have not noticed, I HAVE A CHINA PROBLEM. Picked these up today. They were hand painted in Italy for some Villa in Italy. They are amazing.


 

Hi Lisa   Love the plate they are pretty!

OMG that cat is adorable!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Savers half off day. A few finds...but not many. Max Mara skirt, Burberry zipper top and Lacoste shirt.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Hi Lisa and welcome. I love you hand painted china, please feel free to post as many pics as you like; this is a safe place for plates.





chowlover2 said:


> They are beautiful and I love your cat and wicker chair too!





kcf68 said:


> Those are pretty!





Tomsmom said:


> Hi Lisa   Love the plate they are pretty!
> 
> OMG that cat is adorable!


The kitten belongs to my next door neighbor, she has 3 of them (and one 20 yr old cat-she had 3 (20 year old cats), but 2 went to kitty heaven, hence the new ones). I think I posted a picture of me holding the 5 kittens when they were really young. They are so much fun to watch. And Lazlo - you should get you some. They will make you forget.......


----------



## ladyash

I won me something vintage, British, and shiny off ebay for around $60 shipped...I'll reveal when I get it!


----------



## wildfury

JOODLZ said:


> I was sooo into Peter Max back in the day! Cool flask too. And what a beautiful place to hike...being in Florida, everything is so flat
> 
> 
> 
> Love the lace-up blazer and the toys...love the knight!





mharri20 said:


> The back of that blazer is stunning!! Love all the dresses





ltaylor882 said:


> Oh my gosh, I love the yellow wool dress! Great find.





Pao9 said:


> Thank you ladies. I still took up the second rooms  closet for jackets and coats! Lol! Hubby thinks I'm crazy! I do have 6  storage boxes full of clothes that I'm selling though so hopefully I  declutter a little!
> Tammy, I'm still in Florida, the move to NYC didn't work out, the cost of rent in manhattan didn't justify the move for us!
> 
> 
> 
> I've the Charlotte dress!!!!





Tomsmom said:


> d
> 
> I think I love it all, especially the blazers!  Great haul !





lazlo8 said:


> Congrats!!! That is so exciting!!!
> 
> Oh I am sure you will be able to thrift as you travel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow wool dress is just lovely!  Lovely!  And I love the tin  knight!  So dear!  I did not know Blythe dolls were collectible!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... looks like a nightgown feels like a nightgown.  I better wear  something really structured over it.  The type of dress you are happy to  have once a month.  Hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  That sucks that they said it was fake. Though ... you know the  whole thing with the no thrifting and authentication is really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  I can feel my Hubs' toe collection is about to grow again now  that you returned!  You have a great collection! LOVE the Chanel!
> 
> 
> I ended up at Chanel this week.  Stupid Fashions Night Out Polishes had  to be mne after a month of arguing with myself.  Defensive buying of  Chanel Nail Polish!  Buy now or regret later ...



Thank you ladies !



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I love Blythe dolls!! I wish I would find one thrifting!



Do you collect them?  I used to be really into them ten years ago, but I moved on to something else.  The find has definitely rekindled my love for them though .  It's still one of my dreams to find a vintage one at a thrift shop!



jamamcg said:


> As you know I have a slight designer tie obsession I'm now at 43 ties.
> View attachment 2463445
> 
> Here are some of the new additions from this past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463434
> 
> View attachment 2463435
> 
> And the best one I found
> View attachment 2463437
> 
> View attachment 2463438



That's a great collection!  So many neat patterns.



Pao9 said:


> I have some cool news!! After 4 months of strenuous  search hubby and I got a call on the same day and same minute saying we  both got hired! Super weird! We just completed 8 years together and now  our lives will start all over again, on a different direction! I will  be working for L'oreal as a Kiehl's trainer and sales manager for Latin  America! 70% travel so this will affect my thrifting tremendously and I  will have to live through all your finds!!!! Lol!!!!



That's amazing!  Sounds like a great job.  Congrats!



312mrileysofia said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a great  Holiday season! Happy 2014! I just got back to thrifting after taking a 3  week break with the kiddos. I feel I had one of my best runs ever:
> View attachment 2464462
> 
> YSL silk one-shoulder olive green tank
> View attachment 2464463
> 
> D&G silk slip (could also be worn as a pencil skirt, IMO)
> View attachment 2464464
> 
> D&G silk and lace camisole
> View attachment 2464465
> 
> D&G leopard camisole--could also be sexy with a button-blouse left a wee unbuttoned
> View attachment 2464466
> 
> D&G NWT wool miniskirt
> View attachment 2464467
> 
> Lela Rose wool "puzzle" skirt
> View attachment 2464468
> 
> 2 Narciso Rodriguez skirts--one black/white and one cream
> 
> I also got a Versace cream wool skirt and a Ralph Lauren  Collection-purple label-silk skirt with a beautiful side  pleat/fold/gathering. All in? $56
> 
> I need to catch up on posts...have a great day!!!



Wow, I don't think I've seen so much D&G at once!  And some with tags...that's an amazing find!



LuxeDeb said:


> The first of my NY trip goodies. The no tax on  clothing and shoes under $100 saved me a lot (8.5% tax in Texas).  Handbags were taxed though. Shoes and handbags all from Beacon's Closet.
> 
> Fendi shoes. $84.95
> 
> View attachment 2465006
> View attachment 2465007
> 
> 
> Lamb shoes $17.49
> View attachment 2465008
> 
> 
> Kooba crossbody bag. Kooba isn't usually "fancy" enough for me, but this is an amazing rose gold color. $21.95
> View attachment 2465011
> View attachment 2465015
> 
> 
> Prada handbag. It has a little wear on it, but I needed a white handbag with silver hardware. $34.95
> View attachment 2465009
> View attachment 2465010
> 
> 
> Versace tie. From a thrift shop close to City Opera Thrift. Not as amazing as Jama's, but hubby said he would wear it. $2.99
> View attachment 2465012
> View attachment 2465013
> 
> 
> View attachment 2465014



You guys are making me want versace ties very badly!



LuxeDeb said:


> More from Buffalo Exchange. I bought much more at Beacons Closet though. Those will be next!
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld silk goose down jacket $49
> View attachment 2466118
> View attachment 2466119
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466120
> View attachment 2466121
> 
> 
> Cosmetic Market- I heard about it on here & it was worth a trip!  Besides cosmetics they also have European chocolates & treats in the  back of the store that are about 75%off retail. The good  stuff....Swiss, German, Italian....Yummy!
> I bought a few more cosmetics I am already using & forgot to put in the photo.
> Sue Devitt items $3.99-6.99 each
> Pupa (high end from Italy) $6.99 each
> Lancome $7.99
> Estee Lauder $3.99-9.99 each
> Orlane $4.99
> Becca $6.99-8.99 each
> Ciate nail polish $1.99
> Sally Hanson gel nail polish $2.99
> 
> View attachment 2466122



That jacket is fantastic!  



jamamcg said:


> Here are a few more quilts that I took photos of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466292
> 
> This one is quite amazing a guy made a self portrait quilt
> View attachment 2466293
> 
> View attachment 2466294
> 
> View attachment 2466295
> 
> British actor David Tennant
> View attachment 2466300
> 
> View attachment 2466307



Those are awesome!  Love the portraits.  I didn't know quilting could be such an art form!  So impressive.



ladyash said:


> Vintage Christian Dior blouse $17.50. It has the  coolest pattern! It has like iridescent polka dots in the material! I'm  sure I'm going to get crap about it when I wear it though...some people  just dont understand my love for vintage especially quirky  vintage...



I get ya!  I love vintage too...you just don't see styles like that  anymore.  Some of them are so fun and out there!  I feel kind of dated  wearing them sometimes .



lazlo8 said:


> What can you get a thrift store for $13.36
> 
> 
> Smelly thrift! Across the street from It's a Wrap ... I went there  yesterday to clam (calm) myself down after some awful Doctor's  appointments. I probably should have also bought myself a Barbie. It was  that bad. It doesn't smell as bad in there or else my nose is broken.  Sorry about the Jesus book there, it was a Christmas gift from a really  sweet couple I know. Well meaning and sweet ...
> 
> 
> You can get premium denim ...
> 
> At smelly thrift they often have great denim. This is where I found the  majority of my True Religions but I will say you should learn what real  versus fake is cause they get so many fakes. Also this store the prices  went up. There's a youtuber who mentions this store a lot.
> 
> 
> ABadFairy001[/FONT]/ABadFairy001005/IMG_2748.jpg.html]
> 
> Hudson ..... these have a hemmed up original seam that I need to work on  a bit. They are so so soft. Both pairs have that really nice hand feel  ... lovely. I am starting to trust my hands more than my eyes and I do  trust my eyes so that is saying a lot! It's a nice feeling. I feel like  all the shopping has "paid off" ... NEW MATH.
> 
> 
> Goldsign
> 
> Passion .....
> 
> 
> A pattern from 1975 that I think I bought cause I like the illustration.  Nice ... Blush. I wanna get out my NARS rated X and Exhibit A when I  look at this illustration. Go full retro 70's ...
> 
> and the most amazing? A yoyo quilt in amazing condition ... I have waited [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]years and years to nab one of these ... I don't even think I have ever found a prettier one. And I have looked! Oh yes![/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half off yellow tags! OMG
> 
> 
> 
> The yoyos are made of feedsack materials ... all hand done. I like how these are set ...
> 
> 
> 
> This amount of handwork ... just divine! I was thrilled! ESP at $4.50?  It's a double bed size ... with a long fall on each side. SO geometrical  and ornate. Organized though by the green ... the jade green. You  absolutely can't even find cotton of this quality anymore. It doesn't  exist. This stuff is virtually invincible. It lets all stains go, it  doesn't really fade much, it stays soft. If you have been looking at  cotton these days ... you know this vintage stuff? Amazing. A miracle  find really.
> 
> Someone washed this in a washer (again what is the matter with these  people?) and so it is crazy clean.  But small amounts of damage in a few  places.  They yoyos came undone in a few spots.  Easy peasy lemon  squeezy to fix. Sometimes I would find these with 70 years of dust mites  ...  because of the construction this quilt can really hold the dust of  the earth.  Like Tutankhamen Egyptian Tomb style .... (still wondering  if that curse was real) ...
> 
> So I got to go to Smelly Thrift and it turned out well .... very well.



Not surprising!  I don't think anyone has more premium denim than you .


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Well, this one is authentic. I will post the other soon. I went to a resale and they were having buy two get one free handbag sale for $20. So I purchased my three, which two were Coach and one was Pilner.



Hey, I saw the Bleeker too...NICE!


----------



## JOODLZ

mharri20 said:


> Well...the dress didn't work   it fit fine but wasn't meant am for girls with a little bit of a chest. And it was sewn weird in the chest and made it look like you had a pointy Madonna bra on! No good. And not something that could be fixed easily either. Oh well! Sending it back this week. At least I know it didn't work and now I can look for other dresses knowing I didn't miss out!
> 
> Here is a pic of the back though. Very pretty
> View attachment 2471105



bummer...it IS so pretty...lol at "pointy Madonna bra"


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> Hi, My name is Lisa and if you have not noticed, I HAVE A CHINA PROBLEM. Picked these up today. They were hand painted in Italy for some Villa in Italy. They are amazing.



Very pretty plates...love the colors! 



Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a drawstring Longchamp and a suede Longchamp.
> http://



Wow...you've been on quite a purse roll lately.


----------



## JOODLZ

The Coach-nado continues...the first 2 are from Goodwill over the weekend:
2004 Coach Hamptons Suede Buckle Demi in Lilac $12.99
Un-dated, un-named MFF Multi-Stripe Wristlet $6.99
Then 3 from the 50% off Winter Sale at Goodwill yesterday (it was crazy mobbed...I was in line for 45 minutes!):
2002 Coach Hamptons Leather Small Clip Hobo $14.99 after discount...great shape...moved in last night, sorry Station bag!
2007 Hamptons Leather Satchel $7.49 after discount with bonus $1.22 in change, 6 ADVIL liqui-gels and 2 bobby pins...LOL...net $6.27
and a 2005-06 Pastel Scribble Wristlet $2.49
The last 2 are in serious need of rehab...maybe that will keep me occupied for a few days...and out of the Goodwill store


----------



## mharri20

JOODLZ said:


> bummer...it IS so pretty...lol at "pointy Madonna bra"




Haha thanks! But yes....it really did look like that lol. My friend even said it right when I put it on!


----------



## kcf68

JOODLZ said:


> The Coach-nado continues...the first 2 are from Goodwill over the weekend:
> 2004 Coach Hamptons Suede Buckle Demi in Lilac $12.99
> Un-dated, un-named MFF Multi-Stripe Wristlet $6.99
> Then 3 from the 50% off Winter Sale at Goodwill yesterday (it was crazy mobbed...I was in line for 45 minutes!):
> 2002 Coach Hamptons Leather Small Clip Hobo $14.99 after discount...great shape...moved in last night, sorry Station bag!
> 2007 Hamptons Leather Satchel $7.49 after discount with bonus $1.22 in change, 6 ADVIL liqui-gels and 2 bobby pins...LOL...net $6.27
> and a 2005-06 Pastel Scribble Wristlet $2.49
> The last 2 are in serious need of rehab...maybe that will keep me occupied for a few days...and out of the Goodwill store


Love striped one!  Oh I found one for my older daughter $2.00!


----------



## Tuuli35

Amazing Coach finds!


----------



## ladyash

wildfury said:


> I get ya!  I love vintage too...you just don't see styles like that  anymore.  Some of them are so fun and out there!  I feel kind of dated  wearing them sometimes .



I'm constantly being asked at work why I don't dress my age...Um because wearing vintage designer makes me much happier than showing up to work in jeans and a tee! I don't feel dated at all, though I was considering growing my hair out and I'm not sure I can pull off the quirky vintage looks with long hair...Yeah I might keep the edgy short hair just so I can continue wearing my awesome vintage things LOL!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

wildfury said:


> Thank you ladies !
> 
> 
> 
> Do you collect them?  I used to be really into them ten years ago, but I moved on to something else.  The find has definitely rekindled my love for them though .  It's still one of my dreams to find a vintage one at a thrift shop!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great collection!  So many neat patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing!  Sounds like a great job.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't think I've seen so much D&G at once!  And some with tags...that's an amazing find!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are making me want versace ties very badly!
> 
> 
> 
> That jacket is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome!  Love the portraits.  I didn't know quilting could be such an art form!  So impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> I get ya!  I love vintage too...you just don't see styles like that  anymore.  Some of them are so fun and out there!  I feel kind of dated  wearing them sometimes .
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising!  I don't think anyone has more premium denim than you .



Yes I used to collect them about 8 years ago. I was utterly obsessed. Now they are in storage. I just think they are the cutest things ever! I hope to find one in my thrift travels some day!


----------



## wildfury

Whoa, two members finding coach in one day!  Makes me feel sort of hopeful !



ladyash said:


> I'm constantly being asked at work why I don't  dress my age...Um because wearing vintage designer makes me much happier  than showing up to work in jeans and a tee! I don't feel dated at all,  though I was considering growing my hair out and I'm not sure I can pull  off the quirky vintage looks with long hair...Yeah I might keep the  edgy short hair just so I can continue wearing my awesome vintage things  LOL!



Haha, that must be it then!  I've got super long hair .



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yes I used to collect them about 8 years  ago. I was utterly obsessed. Now they are in storage. I just think they  are the cutest things ever! I hope to find one in my thrift travels some  day!



One thing that got me interested again were those littlest pet shop blythes...I didn't think much of them while they were still sold in stores, but once I kept on seeing them secondhand I was hooked!  Never thought there'd ever be super cheap, readily available blythes around.


----------



## JOODLZ

kcf68 said:


> Love striped one!  Oh I found one for my older daughter $2.00!



Thanks...You scored on this pink one...very cute! 



Tuuli35 said:


> Amazing Coach finds!



If you mean me (and kcf68)...thanks!



wildfury said:


> Whoa, two members finding coach in one day!  Makes me feel sort of hopeful



Sending some "Coach Luck" your way...this year is starting off really well for my collecting (hoarding) habit  I did start the rehab on the white satchel and the pastel wristlet, but then I was driving by Goodwill and the car went into the parking lot...like magic! I only wish these 2 had been there for the 50% off sale, but I got to use a $5 off phone coupon. Based on being in nearly new condition, they were good buys!

2004 Vintage Signature Small Hobo - net $27.49 - I worked a little Leather CPR into the handle and the flap and it's now a deep, delicious Bordeaux.
1999 Canvas Bleeker Flap - net $17.49 - the canvas is actually a linen/cotton blend!


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> If you mean me (and kcf68)...thanks!


Yes, I meant both of you! 
It seems raining Coach recently


----------



## Deborah105

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...You scored on this pink one...very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean me (and kcf68)...thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sending some "Coach Luck" your way...this year is starting off really well for my collecting (hoarding) habit  I did start the rehab on the white satchel and the pastel wristlet, but then I was driving by Goodwill and the car went into the parking lot...like magic! I only wish these 2 had been there for the 50% off sale, but I got to use a $5 off phone coupon. Based on being in nearly new condition, they were good buys!
> 
> 2004 Vintage Signature Small Hobo - net $27.49 - I worked a little Leather CPR into the handle and the flap and it's now a deep, delicious Bordeaux.
> 1999 Canvas Bleeker Flap - net $17.49 - the canvas is actually a linen/cotton blend!



That little Coach linen blend bag is so cute. I might have to stalk one on eBay. I do love seeing your finds.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

wildfury said:


> Whoa, two members finding coach in one day!  Makes me feel sort of hopeful !
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that must be it then!  I've got super long hair .
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that got me interested again were those littlest pet shop blythes...I didn't think much of them while they were still sold in stores, but once I kept on seeing them secondhand I was hooked!  Never thought there'd ever be super cheap, readily available blythes around.



I think the littlest pets shop ones are so cute! You have found those thrifting too?!


----------



## Pao9

OMG! Such amazing finds everyone! Luxedeb I'm jealous! So much cool stuff!!

I want to thank everyone for the well wishes! Laz it will be hard to thrift during travel cause I'm kind of scared to venture into Mexico and countries I'm not too familiar with! I did get a change to pass by a thrift store and found cute ferragamo shoes. I will post later! 
Ladies you are all so awesome! Thanks to you all! Krissie I have yet to try the amino acid shampoo but everyone loves it! I've tried like 9 products so far and love them all!! So crazy! Where has kiehls been all my life!!! Lol!!


----------



## chowlover2

Pao9 said:


> OMG! Such amazing finds everyone! Luxedeb I'm jealous! So much cool stuff!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the well wishes! Laz it will be hard to thrift during travel cause I'm kind of scared to venture into Mexico and countries I'm not too familiar with! I did get a change to pass by a thrift store and found cute ferragamo shoes. I will post later!
> Ladies you are all so awesome! Thanks to you all! Krissie I have yet to try the amino acid shampoo but everyone loves it! I've tried like 9 products so far and love them all!! So crazy! Where has kiehls been all my life!!! Lol!!




I'm so jealous! The silk hair groom, clay mask, I could go on and on. Their products are great!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> OMG! Such amazing finds everyone! Luxedeb I'm jealous! So much cool stuff!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for the well wishes! Laz it will be hard to thrift during travel cause I'm kind of scared to venture into Mexico and countries I'm not too familiar with! I did get a change to pass by a thrift store and found cute ferragamo shoes. I will post later!
> Ladies you are all so awesome! Thanks to you all! Krissie I have yet to try the amino acid shampoo but everyone loves it! I've tried like 9 products so far and love them all!! So crazy! Where has kiehls been all my life!!! Lol!!



You have to try it! I swear by it!


----------



## Pao9

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so jealous! The silk hair groom, clay mask, I could go on and on. Their products are great!



I got the clay mask I have issues with pores. I love the midnight repair and the microdermabrasion skin resurfacing scrub. Your skin feels like a baby's bottom right away!!!


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> You have to try it! I swear by it!



I will ask for it I got the olive oil shampoo will try it tomorrow!!


----------



## Pao9

Here are the ferragamos I got! Nothing crazy it I haven't found anything in a while ohhhh scratch that! I did find something amazing but I sent it to get the battery replaced and it will be back in 3 weeks and I will share!!!!!!!
Ferragamos were $12!


----------



## chowlover2

Pao9 said:


> I got the clay mask I have issues with pores. I love the midnight repair and the microdermabrasion skin resurfacing scrub. Your skin feels like a baby's bottom right away!!!




There's also an Absynnian skin cream, I know I spelled it wrong but it is fab!

Aren't Ferragamo shoes the comfiest?


----------



## wildfury

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...You scored on this pink one...very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean me (and kcf68)...thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Sending some "Coach Luck" your way...this year is starting off really well for my collecting (hoarding) habit  I did start the rehab on the white satchel and the pastel wristlet, but then I was driving by Goodwill and the car went into the parking lot...like magic! I only wish these 2 had been there for the 50% off sale, but I got to use a $5 off phone coupon. Based on being in nearly new condition, they were good buys!
> 
> 2004 Vintage Signature Small Hobo - net $27.49 - I worked a little Leather CPR into the handle and the flap and it's now a deep, delicious Bordeaux.
> 1999 Canvas Bleeker Flap - net $17.49 - the canvas is actually a linen/cotton blend!




Ooh, those are nice too!  Guess you need to think of something bigger than a Christmas tree for your next collection image .



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I think the littlest pets shop ones are so cute! You have found those thrifting too?!



I have!  7 already, but I only bought 5.  I wish I bought the first two, but I wasn't into them at the time.  But it's not really that exciting considering they're super cheap in the first place .  

Well,  in the US at least...I never bought them new here since they were  around $15+ with tax.  Which is still super cheap for blythe, but not  cheap enough for me .  

I  was always waiting for a sale before buying one, but funnily  enough...they just never went on sale.  They just stopped selling them!


----------



## JOODLZ

Deborah105 said:


> That little Coach linen blend bag is so cute. I might have to stalk one on eBay. I do love seeing your finds.



Thanks...style number is 6114, and actually it's not real small...approx. 11.5"w x 7.5"h x 3.25"d Strap drops 14"...I guess mid-sized! There are 3 on ebay now...2 have red leather trim...ooh!


----------



## JOODLZ

wildfury said:


> Ooh, those are nice too!  Guess you need to think of something bigger than a Christmas tree for your next collection image .



Thanks...the way it's looking so far this year, I'll need an entire Christmas tree forest


----------



## KrissieNO.5

wildfury said:


> Ooh, those are nice too!  Guess you need to think of something bigger than a Christmas tree for your next collection image .
> 
> 
> 
> I have!  7 already, but I only bought 5.  I wish I bought the first two, but I wasn't into them at the time.  But it's not really that exciting considering they're super cheap in the first place .
> 
> Well,  in the US at least...I never bought them new here since they were  around $15+ with tax.  Which is still super cheap for blythe, but not  cheap enough for me .
> 
> I  was always waiting for a sale before buying one, but funnily  enough...they just never went on sale.  They just stopped selling them!



Wow! 7 of them lol I'm in the US and never saw them. What year did they make them?


----------



## kcf68

Pao9 said:


> Here are the ferragamos I got! Nothing crazy it I haven't found anything in a while ohhhh scratch that! I did find something amazing but I sent it to get the battery replaced and it will be back in 3 weeks and I will share!!!!!!!
> Ferragamos were $12!
> View attachment 2474352


I like Ferragamo and I have like 6 pairs. Love your shoes!


----------



## TinksDelite

Not a thrifting steal but I'm super happy with this second hand ebay find!  I'd been on the look out for a good deal on this bag but was beginning to think I was in for at least a grand... but. ..

Here's my new to me Louis Vuitton Stresa only $599 (retail $2040!). She was a bit of a mess but I worked on her last night and am really pleased with the way she turned out! 

I included a couple of the before & after pics...


----------



## jamamcg

I have to share as no one has been on the TJMAxx thread yet and I know you will appreciate this deal here  found in TKMaxx 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bottega Veneta knit tunic vest. I couldn't believe it was reduced that much and I know it looks stained, but found out that's how it was designed.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

TinksDelite said:


> Not a thrifting steal but I'm super happy with this second hand ebay find!  I'd been on the look out for a good deal on this bag but was beginning to think I was in for at least a grand... but. ..
> 
> Here's my new to me Louis Vuitton Stresa only $599 (retail $2040!). She was a bit of a mess but I worked on her last night and am really pleased with the way she turned out!
> 
> I included a couple of the before & after pics...



Wow great job!  Please share your cleaning secrets for LV.  I have a couple secondhand bags and Im so scared to put anything on it.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

jamamcg said:


> I have to share as no one has been on the TJMAxx thread yet and I know you will appreciate this deal here  found in TKMaxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475412
> View attachment 2475413
> 
> View attachment 2475414
> 
> Bottega Veneta knit tunic vest. I couldn't believe it was reduced that much and I know it looks stained, but found out that's how it was designed.



Great price ...but wait ...it was designed to look like it has stains on it????


----------



## Gina212

This was a while ago but I got a adorable, red, v neck 100% cashmere sweater from goodwill. The tag says its from Ann Taylor's. I got it for the "high price" of $10. I got it cause it felt so soft. I had no idea it was cashmere (put it in the wash too, stupid me) but its doing okay...It looks so pretty on. Looks bigger than it really is cause of the weird angle I snapped the picture at. Its a Medium but I think the wash may have stretched it out or something.


----------



## jamamcg

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Great price ...but wait ...it was designed to look like it has stains on it????



Yeah it's kind of weird that they done that. I guess it put people off paying a higher price for it. I looked up the collection it's from and the pieces are to look like they are well worn.  mohair suits that look really bobbly etc.


----------



## TinksDelite

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Wow great job!  Please share your cleaning secrets for LV.  I have a couple secondhand bags and Im so scared to put anything on it.


 
Thanks! I posted about it in the LV Clubhouse:

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...a-stresa-club-lol-521739-53.html#post26078839


----------



## heartoflove

TinksDelite said:


> Not a thrifting steal but I'm super happy with this second hand ebay find!  I'd been on the look out for a good deal on this bag but was beginning to think I was in for at least a grand... but. ..
> 
> Here's my new to me Louis Vuitton Stresa only $599 (retail $2040!). She was a bit of a mess but I worked on her last night and am really pleased with the way she turned out!
> 
> I included a couple of the before & after pics...




Nice job on the revamp!


----------



## DivineMissM

Oh my gosh, you guys!  I haven't been thrifting, or to this thread since before Christmas.  :O  I'm majorly itching to thrift.  I'm hoping I can go this week sometime.

I can't quote everyone, but WOW!  You all have been finding some amazing things!!  Seriously, amazing!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

TinksDelite said:


> Not a thrifting steal but I'm super happy with this second hand ebay find!  I'd been on the look out for a good deal on this bag but was beginning to think I was in for at least a grand... but. ..
> 
> Here's my new to me Louis Vuitton Stresa only $599 (retail $2040!). She was a bit of a mess but I worked on her last night and am really pleased with the way she turned out!
> 
> I included a couple of the before & after pics...


Yes, please share your rehab techniques! This looks amazing! I would love to know how to make my Full Noe a little less (water stain) sad...

Congrats on a beautiful bag! It looks like the perfect size.


----------



## LuxeDeb

You guys are finding some great stuff! Here is more from my NY shopping vacation...

Reed Krakoff silk/cashmere top $34.95




Kate Spade cashmere cardigan top $17.48. Love Moschino tee $16.95




Marc Jacobs top $22.48




Joie cardigan $8.98. Lamb cashmere tank $12.48




Giochi Di Luce cashmere cardigan $9.48


----------



## LuxeDeb

And some skirts....

Fendi skirt $18.95. Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt (this is the back) $21.95




YSL skirt $19.95. Gucci skirt (love the high slit) $21.95




Diane Von Furstenburg silk skirt $24.95. 




Tory Burch silk skirt $10.98. D & G Dolce & Gabbana skirt (this is the back) $21.95




Diane Von Furstenburg skirt (the flaps are pockets!) $18.95. Elizabeth & James skirt $8.48




I got a little carried away because of the no tax. I went wild....and you haven't even seen the Louis Vuitton sweater yet!


----------



## axya

Love loveee those skirts! esp the Ysl, Gucci, and DVF!


----------



## JOODLZ

TinksDelite said:


> Thanks! I posted about it in the LV Clubhouse:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...a-stresa-club-lol-521739-53.html#post26078839



WOW...It' been a while since I used Saddle Soap on a bag, but you've given me a great inspiration to use in on a vintage, putty-colored Coach City Bag with lots of spots, unfortunately of unknown origin...thanks


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> You guys are finding some great stuff! Here is more from my NY shopping vacation...
> 
> Reed Krakoff silk/cashmere top $34.95
> View attachment 2475610
> View attachment 2475611
> 
> 
> Kate Spade cashmere cardigan top $17.48. Love Moschino tee $16.95
> View attachment 2475612
> View attachment 2475613
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs top $22.48
> View attachment 2475621
> View attachment 2475622
> 
> 
> Joie cardigan $8.98. Lamb cashmere tank $12.48
> View attachment 2475623
> View attachment 2475624
> 
> 
> Giochi Di Luce cashmere cardigan $9.48
> View attachment 2475626
> View attachment 2475627



WOW!



LuxeDeb said:


> And some skirts....
> 
> Fendi skirt $18.95. Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt (this is the back) $21.95
> View attachment 2475644
> View attachment 2475655
> 
> 
> YSL skirt $19.95. Gucci skirt (love the high slit) $21.95
> View attachment 2475646
> View attachment 2475647
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenburg silk skirt $24.95.
> View attachment 2475649
> View attachment 2475650
> 
> 
> Tory Burch silk skirt $10.98. D & G Dolce & Gabbana skirt (this is the back) $21.95
> View attachment 2475651
> View attachment 2475652
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenburg skirt (the flaps are pockets!) $18.95. Elizabeth & James skirt $8.48
> View attachment 2475653
> View attachment 2475654
> 
> 
> I got a little carried away because of the no tax. I went wild....and you haven't even seen the Louis Vuitton sweater yet!



DOUBLE WOW...Must see LV sweater!


----------



## Tomsmom

TinksDelite said:


> Not a thrifting steal but I'm super happy with this second hand ebay find!  I'd been on the look out for a good deal on this bag but was beginning to think I was in for at least a grand... but. ..
> 
> Here's my new to me Louis Vuitton Stresa only $599 (retail $2040!). She was a bit of a mess but I worked on her last night and am really pleased with the way she turned out!
> 
> I included a couple of the before & after pics...


 
Gorgeous bag you did a wonderful job!!


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> You guys are finding some great stuff! Here is more from my NY shopping vacation...
> 
> Reed Krakoff silk/cashmere top $34.95
> View attachment 2475610
> View attachment 2475611
> 
> 
> Kate Spade cashmere cardigan top $17.48. Love Moschino tee $16.95
> View attachment 2475612
> View attachment 2475613
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs top $22.48
> View attachment 2475621
> View attachment 2475622
> 
> 
> Joie cardigan $8.98. Lamb cashmere tank $12.48
> View attachment 2475623
> View attachment 2475624
> 
> 
> Giochi Di Luce cashmere cardigan $9.48
> View attachment 2475626
> View attachment 2475627


lovely finds! the Marc Jacobs top is so pretty


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> And some skirts....
> 
> Fendi skirt $18.95. Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt (this is the back) $21.95
> View attachment 2475644
> View attachment 2475655
> 
> 
> YSL skirt $19.95. Gucci skirt (love the high slit) $21.95
> View attachment 2475646
> View attachment 2475647
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenburg silk skirt $24.95.
> View attachment 2475649
> View attachment 2475650
> 
> 
> Tory Burch silk skirt $10.98. D & G Dolce & Gabbana skirt (this is the back) $21.95
> View attachment 2475651
> View attachment 2475652
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenburg skirt (the flaps are pockets!) $18.95. Elizabeth & James skirt $8.48
> View attachment 2475653
> View attachment 2475654
> 
> 
> I got a little carried away because of the no tax. I went wild....and you haven't even seen the Louis Vuitton sweater yet!



Holy guacamole!!  What a fabulous trip you had!

It's like an entirely new wardrobe.....so many incredible finds too!  I adore RK as the materials and designs are beyond compare.....and your skirts,


----------



## authenticplease

TinksDelite said:


> Not a thrifting steal but I'm super happy with this second hand ebay find!  I'd been on the look out for a good deal on this bag but was beginning to think I was in for at least a grand... but. ..
> 
> Here's my new to me Louis Vuitton Stresa only $599 (retail $2040!). She was a bit of a mess but I worked on her last night and am really pleased with the way she turned out!
> 
> I included a couple of the before & after pics...



Just amazing.....you have figured out the solution to the reason so many ladies get rid of an older bag.....the yucky spotted vachetta! You did an awesome job

 I bet you could offer rehab services and be so busy!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> And some skirts....
> 
> Fendi skirt $18.95. Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt (this is the back) $21.95
> View attachment 2475644
> View attachment 2475655
> 
> 
> YSL skirt $19.95. Gucci skirt (love the high slit) $21.95
> View attachment 2475646
> View attachment 2475647
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenburg silk skirt $24.95.
> View attachment 2475649
> View attachment 2475650
> 
> 
> Tory Burch silk skirt $10.98. D & G Dolce & Gabbana skirt (this is the back) $21.95
> View attachment 2475651
> View attachment 2475652
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenburg skirt (the flaps are pockets!) $18.95. Elizabeth & James skirt $8.48
> View attachment 2475653
> View attachment 2475654
> 
> 
> I got a little carried away because of the no tax. I went wild....and you haven't even seen the Louis Vuitton sweater yet!


 I am absolutely in love with the DVF skirt! Great finds!


----------



## wildfury

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Wow! 7 of them lol I'm in the US and never saw them. What year did they make them?



That's surprising!  I think they might still be sold there at discount stores like big lots or tj maxx.  But they were originally sold from 2010 - 2012, around there.

There's always amazon too...I see a lot of sets for around $10 with free shipping!



TinksDelite said:


> Not a  thrifting steal but I'm super happy with this second hand ebay find!   I'd been on the look out for a good deal on this bag but was beginning  to think I was in for at least a grand... but. ..
> 
> Here's my new to me Louis Vuitton Stresa only $599 (retail $2040!). She  was a bit of a mess but I worked on her last night and am really pleased  with the way she turned out!
> 
> I included a couple of the before & after pics...



Wow, good job!  It looks like those stains were never there!



jamamcg said:


> I have to share as no one has been on the TJMAxx  thread yet and I know you will appreciate this deal here  found in  TKMaxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475412
> View attachment 2475413
> 
> View attachment 2475414
> 
> Bottega Veneta knit tunic vest. I couldn't believe it was reduced that  much and I know it looks stained, but found out that's how it was  designed.



Geez, I don't think I've ever seen such a huge markdown!  You lucked out!



LuxeDeb said:


> And some skirts....
> 
> Fendi skirt $18.95. Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt (this is the back) $21.95
> View attachment 2475644
> View attachment 2475655
> 
> 
> YSL skirt $19.95. Gucci skirt (love the high slit) $21.95
> View attachment 2475646
> View attachment 2475647
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenburg silk skirt $24.95.
> View attachment 2475649
> View attachment 2475650
> 
> 
> Tory Burch silk skirt $10.98. D & G Dolce & Gabbana skirt (this is the back) $21.95
> View attachment 2475651
> View attachment 2475652
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenburg skirt (the flaps are pockets!) $18.95. Elizabeth & James skirt $8.48
> View attachment 2475653
> View attachment 2475654
> 
> 
> I got a little carried away because of the no tax. I went wild....and  you haven't even seen the Louis Vuitton sweater yet!



Ooh, nice!  I like that MJ top and the TB skirt.  That DVF head print is so fun!


----------



## jamamcg

Another TKMaxx find   I have to share. 

Calvin Klein collection Stingray clutch TKMaxx price £79.99 reduced to £14. RRP £785. But I looked up the bag when I was still in store and the real RRP was £1,995 ($3,295) 










I think it will have to go to the bay


----------



## KrissieNO.5

wildfury said:


> That's surprising!  I think they might still be sold there at discount stores like big lots or tj maxx.  But they were originally sold from 2010 - 2012, around there.
> 
> There's always amazon too...I see a lot of sets for around $10 with free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, good job!  It looks like those stains were never there!
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, I don't think I've ever seen such a huge markdown!  You lucked out!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, nice!  I like that MJ top and the TB skirt.  That DVF head print is so fun!



Cool. Thanks for the info. I'm going to check amazon out


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Another TKMaxx find   I have to share.
> 
> Calvin Klein collection Stingray clutch TKMaxx price £79.99 reduced to £14. RRP £785. But I looked up the bag when I was still in store and the real RRP was £1,995 ($3,295)
> View attachment 2476544
> 
> View attachment 2476545
> 
> View attachment 2476546
> 
> View attachment 2476547
> 
> View attachment 2476548
> 
> I think it will have to go to the bay


That bag is stunning, Jama! You were so lucky to snag it at that price, I can't believe no one bought it!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> That bag is stunning, Jama! You were so lucky to snag it at that price, I can't believe no one bought it!



I know it's crazy what people pass by.  at the moment there are quite a lot of Coach and Bally shoes and boots reduced to final clearance they are about £16 a pair and I'm standing there like why is no one taking advantage of this. The thing about this bag is I had never seen it there before so I am wondering where it came from.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I know it's crazy what people pass by.  at the moment there are quite a lot of Coach and Bally shoes and boots reduced to final clearance they are about £16 a pair and I'm standing there like why is no one taking advantage of this. The thing about this bag is I had never seen it there before so I am wondering where it came from.


Isn't stingray a crazy, expensive skin? The color is gorg, a great clutch for summer ( it is 13 here with a foot of snow on the ground ) 


Bally stuff is fab as well, the leather is like butta! 


My TJ Maxx gets some high end stuff occasionally. There's a runway store that opened about 45 min away from me, I have yet to check it out. My BFF saw Celine bags there, but hardly what I call bargain prices.


I'm actually amazed you finding Coach, would have thought it would be sent to the factory outlet stores to sell. I rehab and resell the old glove leather stuff. Sadly, they don't make bags like that anymore. Of course Coach doesn't make any money if their bags last forever.


I can't wait to see what else you find!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> Isn't stingray a crazy, expensive skin? The color is gorg, a great clutch for summer ( it is 13 here with a foot of snow on the ground )
> 
> 
> Bally stuff is fab as well, the leather is like butta!
> 
> 
> My TJ Maxx gets some high end stuff occasionally. There's a runway store that opened about 45 min away from me, I have yet to check it out. My BFF saw Celine bags there, but hardly what I call bargain prices.
> 
> 
> I'm actually amazed you finding Coach, would have thought it would be sent to the factory outlet stores to sell. I rehab and resell the old glove leather stuff. Sadly, they don't make bags like that anymore. Of course Coach doesn't make any money if their bags last forever.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what else you find!



Here coach is a brand not very recognised they are trying to become successful over here opening some stores etc I only know of one coach outlet here in the UK. The Americans are trying to take the UK market by storm  Michael Kors has been very successful here I cannot blink without seeing a MK bag. And I have started seeing Tory burch and Carolina Herrera here as well. I think stingray skin is declared an exotic skin I'm not too sure. The colour is really nice


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Here coach is a brand not very recognised they are trying to become successful over here opening some stores etc I only know of one coach outlet here in the UK. The Americans are trying to take the UK market by storm  Michael Kors has been very successful here I cannot blink without seeing a MK bag. And I have started seeing Tory burch and Carolina Herrera here as well. I think stingray skin is declared an exotic skin I'm not too sure. The colour is really nice


Coach began making bags in the US in 1941. They didn't really get wide commercial acclaim, until Bonnie Cashin started designing bags for them in the '60-'70's. She created timeless pieces and they use some of her innovations like the turnlocks on the bags. She had a convertible and liked how the fabric roof was attach with these turnlocks. She also used the glove leather ( baseball glove ) which wears like iron. The leather today is ok, but not hardy like the glove leather. First thing we do when rehabbing is bath the bags, then condition. You wouldn't believe how awesome these bags are. They can look like they are ready for the trashcan, and when rehabbed look brand new. Most of my Coaches come from '70's thru 90's. I prefer to buy the US made bags, or the Madison line that was made in Italy which is stunning and more high end looking. They started to make bags overseas, and some are ok, but the leather has really cheapened in recent years. Of course a company that makes bags that wear like iron doesn't stay in business forever, so I understand the change. They also used to repair bags free of charge until the '90's when they started charging for repairs.


Michael Kors bags are all over the place here too, just not my style, I love Mulberry bags and Balenciagas, Coaches and I collect vintage Etienne Aigner bags, which were the bag to have when I was a teen. They cheapened up, but in this past year the company restructured and are now making bags comparable to Coach or Cole Haan. I have heard they have an Aigner Munich which is very high end. Aigner was originally a beltmaker for Dior when he started out.


Check Bonnie Cashin and her designs out, I think you will enjoy seeing her works, she was a visionary handbag wise. I can talk bags all day, that's why TPF is my home!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> Coach began making bags in the US in 1941. They didn't really get wide commercial acclaim, until Bonnie Cashin started designing bags for them in the '60-'70's. She created timeless pieces and they use some of her innovations like the turnlocks on the bags. She had a convertible and liked how the fabric roof was attach with these turnlocks. She also used the glove leather ( baseball glove ) which wears like iron. The leather today is ok, but not hardy like the glove leather. First thing we do when rehabbing is bath the bags, then condition. You wouldn't believe how awesome these bags are. They can look like they are ready for the trashcan, and when rehabbed look brand new. Most of my Coaches come from '70's thru 90's. I prefer to buy the US made bags, or the Madison line that was made in Italy which is stunning and more high end looking. They started to make bags overseas, and some are ok, but the leather has really cheapened in recent years. Of course a company that makes bags that wear like iron doesn't stay in business forever, so I understand the change. They also used to repair bags free of charge until the '90's when they started charging for repairs.
> 
> 
> Michael Kors bags are all over the place here too, just not my style, I love Mulberry bags and Balenciagas, Coaches and I collect vintage Etienne Aigner bags, which were the bag to have when I was a teen. They cheapened up, but in this past year the company restructured and are now making bags comparable to Coach or Cole Haan. I have heard they have an Aigner Munich which is very high end. Aigner was originally a beltmaker for Dior when he started out.
> 
> 
> Check Bonnie Cashin and her designs out, I think you will enjoy seeing her works, she was a visionary handbag wise. I can talk bags all day, that's why TPF is my home!



Thanks for the info. . I will have to tell a girl in my class to look up Bonnie Cashin it is very her style and similar to her design aesthetic. I know what you mean about if you make items that last forever you won't be in business for long. That's one of the reasons Scottish industry was in decline Harris tweed made fabric that lasted for years so no one needed to buy more than one tweed jacket. They have just started now to venture into new industries like interiors so hopefully it will be a boost to the industry.


----------



## kcf68

jamamcg said:


> Another TKMaxx find   I have to share.
> 
> Calvin Klein collection Stingray clutch TKMaxx price £79.99 reduced to £14. RRP £785. But I looked up the bag when I was still in store and the real RRP was £1,995 ($3,295)
> View attachment 2476544
> 
> View attachment 2476545
> 
> View attachment 2476546
> 
> View attachment 2476547
> 
> View attachment 2476548
> 
> I think it will have to go to the bay


Nice deal!  Pretty too!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Another TKMaxx find  I have to share.
> 
> Calvin Klein collection Stingray clutch TKMaxx price £79.99 reduced to £14. RRP £785. But I looked up the bag when I was still in store and the real RRP was £1,995 ($3,295)
> View attachment 2476544
> 
> View attachment 2476545
> 
> View attachment 2476546
> 
> View attachment 2476547
> 
> View attachment 2476548
> 
> I think it will have to go to the bay


Go, run like the wind! That's beautiful....


----------



## Raven3766

Do LV's have feet? I think I found an LV!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Raven3766 said:


> Do LV's have feet? I think I found an LV!


Only certain styles of LV come with feet (particularly in Mono and Damier). And they're minimally used. But some do. What did you find?


----------



## Raven3766

312mrileysofia said:


> Only certain styles of LV come with feet (particularly in Mono and Damier). And they're minimally used. But some do. What did you find?


Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140124_210623_zpstimq4px9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140124_210634_zpskqetebgh.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## heartoflove

Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ads/IMG_20140124_210623_zpstimq4px9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ads/IMG_20140124_210634_zpskqetebgh.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




That's the Alma. If it's authentic I'm super happy for you! Now reveal the price, hehe. &#128518;


----------



## Raven3766

heartoflove said:


> that's the alma. If it's authentic i'm super happy for you! Now reveal the price, hehe. &#55357;&#56838;


 $20


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140124_210623_zpstimq4px9.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140124_210634_zpskqetebgh.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


The new Alma's do have protective "feet"/studs. OOOOOOHHHH...here's hopin'!


----------



## Raven3766

312mrileysofia said:


> The new Alma's do have protective "feet"/studs. OOOOOOHHHH...here's hopin'!


Well, I believe it is authentic.  The label's and tag match...made in Italy. I have no way to authenticate, but I believe with small experience that it is authentic.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Thanks for the info. . I will have to tell a girl in my class to look up Bonnie Cashin it is very her style and similar to her design aesthetic. I know what you mean about if you make items that last forever you won't be in business for long. That's one of the reasons Scottish industry was in decline Harris tweed made fabric that lasted for years so no one needed to buy more than one tweed jacket. They have just started now to venture into new industries like interiors so hopefully it will be a boost to the industry.


Does Pringle still make sweaters? They used to be heavenly.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> $20


I die! Did you find the code inside? It looks good from here. I know LV, but prefer seeing items in person. There is something about the vachetta leather that I know when I feel it-does that make sense? You can also tell by the feel and thickness of the leather on the straps, that where the fakes scrimp. That leather looks good.


----------



## heartoflove

Raven3766 said:


> $20




GET OUTTA TOWN!!! ::screams the girl with laryngitis:: &#128516;&#128515;&#128512; 

That's so great! So jealous but man I did a happy little dance for you. Congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> I die! Did you find the code inside? It looks good from here. I know LV, but prefer seeing items in person. There is something about the vachetta leather that I know when I feel it-does that make sense? You can also tell by the feel and thickness of the leather on the straps, that where the fakes scrimp. That leather looks good.


The code is in the pocket, it is SP0035. Oh and the leather feels fine.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> The code is in the pocket, it is SP0035. Oh and the leather feels fine.


The real vachetta has a velvet feel-to me at least. The bag looks good to me, what does the LV thread say?


----------



## DivineMissM

Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://





Raven3766 said:


> Well, I believe it is authentic.  The label's and tag match...made in Italy. I have no way to authenticate, but I believe with small experience that it is authentic.



Oh my!!  What a great find!  I hope it turns out to be authentic!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140124_210623_zpstimq4px9.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140124_210634_zpskqetebgh.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



I am so excited for you raven!! I'm praying over here!!


----------



## wildfury

jamamcg said:


> Another TKMaxx find   I have to share.
> 
> Calvin Klein collection Stingray clutch TKMaxx price £79.99 reduced to £14. RRP £785. But I looked up the bag when I was still in store and the real RRP was £1,995 ($3,295)
> View attachment 2476544
> 
> View attachment 2476545
> 
> View attachment 2476546
> 
> View attachment 2476547
> 
> View attachment 2476548
> 
> I think it will have to go to the bay



Wow, that's insane!!  What's with the people in your area?  It would have never gotten that low here .  I didn't even know Calvin Klein used something as high end as stingray....that's such an amazing find.  That's like winning the lottery!!  I'd probably keep it if it were me .



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Cool. Thanks for the info. I'm going to check amazon out



No problem!  Let me know if you buy any of them .



Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> http://
> http://



Oh wow, only $20!  That's an amazing find if it's real!


----------



## wildfury

Well, my stuff isn't very interesting compared to your amazing recent finds, but here they are anyway .



​ ​ 60's grey wool capelet coat:  $10​ 70's navy wool blazer w/burgundy cord trim:  $5​
I was really happy about the coat!  I've wanted one with a cape forever.  This one's even removable!  Can you believe it was made by sears????  I guess back then, quality was amazing everywhere..



​ ​ Vintage gold metal hard case rhinestone purse:  $5.40 

This one was regular price, but I had to have it.  I can't get enough of metal box purses!



​ ​ Andrea Isabella - Nautical blazer w/leather accents:  $9.99

I think this is probably the best nautical themed blazer ever made!  The collar and cuffs are leather, which I've never seen before.  It looks completely unworn! 

I think it's pretty awesome, but verging on tacky...can't decide.  It'd be a lot less (potentially) tacky without the anchor.  This was regular price, which was decent considering the leather.
​ 

​ ​ Gold cherub picture frame:  $1.99​ Ceramic cat stand/table:  $4.99​​  The cat is actually pretty big!  I don't know if it's actually meant to be a stand or table, but that's what I'm going to use it for .

I'm probably going to paint it another colour though...the face paint is kind of ugly as is.

Then I got the following from Salvation Army's $2 sale:



​ ​ Jones New York - Light fuchsia silk dress ​ Jones New York - Purple silk skirt ​ Blazer w/floral trims ​
The blazer isn't amazing quality (it's still slightly better than mall quality), but I thought the floral detailing was so neat.  It's even on the pockets!





A bunch of vintage dresses.  The houndstooth one's my favourite!

I'm going again tomorrow so hopefully there's something good there too.


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> Another TKMaxx find   I have to share.
> 
> Calvin Klein collection Stingray clutch TKMaxx price £79.99 reduced to £14. RRP £785. But I looked up the bag when I was still in store and the real RRP was £1,995 ($3,295)
> View attachment 2476544
> 
> View attachment 2476545
> 
> View attachment 2476546
> 
> View attachment 2476547
> 
> View attachment 2476548
> 
> I think it will have to go to the bay



Wow I love stingray! I guess this is the classic issue we see with brands that have the expensive collections and the less expensive one. Probably people thought it was the low end Calvin  Klein. Same thing happens with Michael kors collection, I don't see myself spending much money on the high end line!


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ads/IMG_20140124_210623_zpstimq4px9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ads/IMG_20140124_210634_zpskqetebgh.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Raven post a pic of the handle up close where the red glue part meets! That's one of the ways I can tell if an LV is authentic! If it is what a deal!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> Raven post a pic of the handle up close where the red glue part meets! That's one of the ways I can tell if an LV is authentic! If it is what a deal!!!!


 
http://


http://


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> Does Pringle still make sweaters? They used to be heavenly.



Oh yes Pringles still do .  They also showcase their new collections at London Fashion Week. They hold a competition with the art school every year to design a new sweater and the winner gets theirs manufactured.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> http://
> http://





Raven3766 said:


> $20





Raven3766 said:


> The code is in the pocket, it is SP0035. Oh and the leather feels fine.



Get out of here...you lucky, lucky ducky...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

wildfury said:


> Well, my stuff isn't very interesting compared to your amazing recent finds, but here they are anyway .
> 
> 
> 60's grey wool capelet coat:  $10​ 70's navy wool blazer w/burgundy cord trim:  $5​
> I was really happy about the coat!  I've wanted one with a cape forever.  This one's even removable!  Can you believe it was made by sears????  I guess back then, quality was amazing everywhere..
> 
> 
> Vintage gold metal hard case rhinestone purse:  $5.40
> 
> This one was regular price, but I had to have it.  I can't get enough of metal box purses!
> 
> 
> Andrea Isabella - Nautical blazer w/leather accents:  $9.99
> 
> I think this is probably the best nautical themed blazer ever made!  The collar and cuffs are leather, which I've never seen before.  It looks completely unworn!
> 
> I think it's pretty awesome, but verging on tacky...can't decide.  It'd be a lot less (potentially) tacky without the anchor.  This was regular price, which was decent considering the leather.
> ​
> Gold cherub picture frame:  $1.99​ Ceramic cat stand/table:  $4.99​​  The cat is actually pretty big!  I don't know if it's actually meant to be a stand or table, but that's what I'm going to use it for .
> 
> I'm probably going to paint it another colour though...the face paint is kind of ugly as is.
> 
> Then I got the following from Salvation Army's $2 sale:
> 
> 
> Jones New York - Light fuchsia silk dress ​ Jones New York - Purple silk skirt ​ Blazer w/floral trims ​
> The blazer isn't amazing quality (it's still slightly better than mall quality), but I thought the floral detailing was so neat.  It's even on the pockets!
> 
> A bunch of vintage dresses.  The houndstooth one's my favourite!
> 
> I'm going again tomorrow so hopefully there's something good there too.



Love the metal clutch...and the coat with the cape!


----------



## jamamcg

wildfury said:


> Wow, that's insane!!  What's with the people in your area?  It would have never gotten that low here .  I didn't even know Calvin Klein used something as high end as stingray....that's such an amazing find.  That's like winning the lottery!!  I'd probably keep it if it were me .
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!  Let me know if you buy any of them .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, only $20!  That's an amazing find if it's real!



I guess the people here don't understand high fashion HAHA. Also my city isn't a high fashion city. We have a Hermes a Prada and a Gucci, but all of the really high end designers are to be found in England London especially. So something that will be snapped up in a second there will sit for a long time here. I showed one of my tutors the Bottega top and she said that most people wouldn't understand the design idea they would just think it's stained and not designed like that. 
I also went onto the Calvin Klein website and their collection label is their High High end label of the brand


----------



## elvisgurly

jamamcg said:


> Another TKMaxx find   I have to share.
> 
> Calvin Klein collection Stingray clutch TKMaxx price £79.99 reduced to £14. RRP £785. But I looked up the bag when I was still in store and the real RRP was £1,995 ($3,295)
> View attachment 2476544
> 
> View attachment 2476545
> 
> View attachment 2476546
> 
> View attachment 2476547
> 
> View attachment 2476548
> 
> I think it will have to go to the bay




Great score Jama.


----------



## elvisgurly

wildfury said:


> Well, my stuff isn't very interesting compared to your amazing recent finds, but here they are anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ 60's grey wool capelet coat:  $10​ 70's navy wool blazer w/burgundy cord trim:  $5​
> I was really happy about the coat!  I've wanted one with a cape forever.  This one's even removable!  Can you believe it was made by sears????  I guess back then, quality was amazing everywhere..
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Vintage gold metal hard case rhinestone purse:  $5.40
> 
> This one was regular price, but I had to have it.  I can't get enough of metal box purses!
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Andrea Isabella - Nautical blazer w/leather accents:  $9.99
> 
> I think this is probably the best nautical themed blazer ever made!  The collar and cuffs are leather, which I've never seen before.  It looks completely unworn!
> 
> I think it's pretty awesome, but verging on tacky...can't decide.  It'd be a lot less (potentially) tacky without the anchor.  This was regular price, which was decent considering the leather.
> ​
> 
> ​ ​ Gold cherub picture frame:  $1.99​ Ceramic cat stand/table:  $4.99​​  The cat is actually pretty big!  I don't know if it's actually meant to be a stand or table, but that's what I'm going to use it for .
> 
> I'm probably going to paint it another colour though...the face paint is kind of ugly as is.
> 
> Then I got the following from Salvation Army's $2 sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Jones New York - Light fuchsia silk dress ​ Jones New York - Purple silk skirt ​ Blazer w/floral trims ​
> The blazer isn't amazing quality (it's still slightly better than mall quality), but I thought the floral detailing was so neat.  It's even on the pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of vintage dresses.  The houndstooth one's my favourite!
> 
> I'm going again tomorrow so hopefully there's something good there too.




Love the mirror and cat stand.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Oh yes Pringles still do .  They also showcase their new collections at London Fashion Week. They hold a competition with the art school every year to design a new sweater and the winner gets theirs manufactured.


That's good to know, you used to see their sweaters al over, but I honestly haven't seen one in ages. Another company whose product lasts forever.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140124_210623_zpstimq4px9.jpg.html"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140124_210634_zpskqetebgh.jpg.html"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


 

OMG Raven!!!!  I'm so excited for you !!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



What a fantastic find! I hope its real. I get awesome clothes, but you are the queen of handbags!!!!


jamamcg said:


> Another TKMaxx find   I have to share.
> 
> Calvin Klein collection Stingray clutch TKMaxx price £79.99 reduced to £14. RRP £785. But I looked up the bag when I was still in store and the real RRP was £1,995 ($3,295)
> View attachment 2476544
> 
> View attachment 2476545
> 
> View attachment 2476546
> 
> View attachment 2476547
> 
> View attachment 2476548
> 
> I think it will have to go to the bay



This bag is so gorgeous. I love stingray. What an amazing price. And the Bottega sweater. So fun! I love cutting edge pieces. I can see how being outside of London sometimes fantastic pieces show up & they get marked down because they are not "everyday pieces/wardrobe basics" to the locals.



wildfury said:


> Well, my stuff isn't very interesting compared to your amazing recent finds, but here they are anyway .
> 
> 60's grey wool capelet coat:  $10 70's navy wool blazer w/burgundy cord trim:  $5​
> I was really happy about the coat!  I've wanted one with a cape forever.  This one's even removable!  Can you believe it was made by sears????  I guess back then, quality was amazing everywhere...
> 
> ​ I'm going again tomorrow so hopefully there's something good there too.​





I love the cape jacket! I have been wanting a cape this year.​


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> Another TKMaxx find  I have to share.
> 
> Calvin Klein collection Stingray clutch TKMaxx price £79.99 reduced to £14. RRP £785. But I looked up the bag when I was still in store and the real RRP was £1,995 ($3,295)
> 
> I think it will have to go to the bay


 
That is amazing! From what I understood Calvin Klein has a higher end and they really spend it up on the materials! Huge exciting find! Nicely done!



Raven3766 said:


> Believe or not, the baglady does not know the name. I will take a pic.
> http://
> http://


 
Oh my GOSH! That is just a beauty! Beautiful! The LV authenticators are allover getting pictures of the code inside the bag. But they won't authenticate our thrifted stuff? I think .... is that still so? Regardless ....

Looks amazing to me!



LuxeDeb said:


> You guys are finding some great stuff! Here is more from my NY shopping vacation...
> 
> Reed Krakoff silk/cashmere top $34.95
> View attachment 2475610
> View attachment 2475611
> 
> 
> Kate Spade cashmere cardigan top $17.48. Love Moschino tee $16.95
> View attachment 2475612
> View attachment 2475613
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs top $22.48
> View attachment 2475621
> View attachment 2475622
> 
> 
> Joie cardigan $8.98. Lamb cashmere tank $12.48
> View attachment 2475623
> View attachment 2475624
> 
> 
> Giochi Di Luce cashmere cardigan $9.48
> View attachment 2475626
> View attachment 2475627


 
I can't even imagine how excited you must have been! How did you stand packing it all up and shipping it back? And waiting? The waiting would have killed me off! Just everything you got is amazing!



wildfury said:


> Well, my stuff isn't very interesting compared to your amazing recent finds, but here they are anyway .
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 60's grey wool capelet coat: $10​
> 
> 70's navy wool blazer w/burgundy cord trim: $5​
> 
> I was really happy about the coat! I've wanted one with a cape forever. This one's even removable! Can you believe it was made by sears???? I guess back then, quality was amazing everywhere..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage gold metal hard case rhinestone purse: $5.40​
> 
> This one was regular price, but I had to have it. I can't get enough of metal box purses!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea Isabella - Nautical blazer w/leather accents: $9.99​
> 
> I think this is probably the best nautical themed blazer ever made! The collar and cuffs are leather, which I've never seen before. It looks completely unworn!​
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty awesome, but verging on tacky...can't decide. It'd be a lot less (potentially) tacky without the anchor. This was regular price, which was decent considering the leather.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Gold cherub picture frame: $1.99​
> 
> Ceramic cat stand/table: $4.99​
> 
> 
> The cat is actually pretty big! I don't know if it's actually meant to be a stand or table, but that's what I'm going to use it for .
> 
> I'm probably going to paint it another colour though...the face paint is kind of ugly as is.
> 
> Then I got the following from Salvation Army's $2 sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Jones New York - Light fuchsia silk dress​
> 
> 
> Jones New York - Purple silk skirt​
> 
> 
> Blazer w/floral trims​
> 
> 
> The blazer isn't amazing quality (it's still slightly better than mall quality), but I thought the floral detailing was so neat. It's even on the pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of vintage dresses. The houndstooth one's my favourite!
> 
> I'm going again tomorrow so hopefully there's something good there too.


 
Oh I love your finds so much! The cape jacket! How divine and I would never say no to a vintage dress! LOVE! The blazer the nautical; one is cracking me UP!



jamamcg said:


> Oh yes Pringles still do . They also showcase their new collections at London Fashion Week. They hold a competition with the art school every year to design a new sweater and the winner gets theirs manufactured.


 
That is so cool! Thought of you this week when I was looking thru ties and found an Hermes. With elephants on it. It was $2 ... during your hiatus I didn't even shop for ties ... now that you're back apparently I have to look again! Peer pressure!



LuxeDeb said:


> What a fantastic find! I hope its real. I get awesome clothes, but you are the queen of handbags!!!!
> 
> 
> This bag is so gorgeous. I love stingray. What an amazing price. And the Bottega sweater. So fun! I love cutting edge pieces. I can see how being outside of London sometimes fantastic pieces show up & they get marked down because they are not "everyday pieces/wardrobe basics" to the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cape jacket! I have been wanting a cape this year.​


 
Me too! Me too! Bring on the capes!


----------



## lazlo8

I think I need a pep talk or some advice.  Sunday Morning thrift ... remember that manager girl I told you about months ago who was all .... nasty and took some of my stuff? And the best theory we had was that she went back on her meds cause suddenly she was nice again?  This last week it happened AGAIN.  And this time it really didn't roll off my back.  It bugs me that she's so nasty specifically to me but nice as pie to others.   I understand enough Spanish to know she's giving discounts to others and this last week she took out a pair of jeans I ha and told me she wouldn't sell them to me cause they had been mismarked.  First she grabbed them and said NO TAG NO SALE ... but of course there was a tag.  So then she backtracked and announced it was mismarked.

It's not a big deal, the jeans were not valueable ... I had them to cut up eventually and make into a quilt.  But the way she did it ... she's so annoying and random and I thrift to RELAX not to have to get all angry.

So now I wonder should I find a new place?  Should I .... suck it up?

Yeah ... I need some advice thrifter thrifties ... Ladies and Gentleman ....


UGG!


----------



## Raven3766

If you. Her add it up are going to leave, leave with a bang. Fill up two baskets and let, then tell her that she's been unnecessarily mean....no, don't do it.  In your kindest words, ask her if you have done anything to offend her? If she says no


----------



## Raven3766

Oh, ignore all of that. I accidently hit the send button on my cell. Lol


----------



## lazlo8

Ha! Raven I saw it in my email ... I usually am not so annoyed by this stuff but this week it really just bugged me. I don't know. Surely others have dealt with this crap?

The thing is I am nice and kind to everyone there!


----------



## Deborah105

lazlo8 said:


> Ha! Raven I saw it in my email ... I usually am not so annoyed by this stuff but this week it really just bugged me. I don't know. Surely others have dealt with this crap?
> 
> The thing is I am nice and kind to everyone there!



Laz - she a beast and wants to thwart you for who knows what reason. Me personally? I'd talk to the manager in my most cheerful and stupid manner and ask some smart/dumb questions. You are a good customer and deserve better treatment. I'd be super peesed off!

I hope it gets better!


----------



## -flawless-

lazlo8 said:


> I think I need a pep talk or some advice.  Sunday Morning thrift ... remember that manager girl I told you about months ago who was all .... nasty and took some of my stuff? And the best theory we had was that she went back on her meds cause suddenly she was nice again?  This last week it happened AGAIN.  And this time it really didn't roll off my back.  It bugs me that she's so nasty specifically to me but nice as pie to others.   I understand enough Spanish to know she's giving discounts to others and this last week she took out a pair of jeans I ha and told me she wouldn't sell them to me cause they had been mismarked.  First she grabbed them and said NO TAG NO SALE ... but of course there was a tag.  So then she backtracked and announced it was mismarked.
> 
> It's not a big deal, the jeans were not valueable ... I had them to cut up eventually and make into a quilt.  But the way she did it ... she's so annoying and random and I thrift to RELAX not to have to get all angry.
> 
> So now I wonder should I find a new place?  Should I .... suck it up?
> 
> Yeah ... I need some advice thrifter thrifties ... Ladies and Gentleman ....
> 
> 
> UGG!



The first thought that popped into my head was: You purchased a pair of jeans that she was eyeing in the past and she's holding a grudge against you especially on days when she can't find a decent pair of denims to put on. 

I would go talk to her boss about it. You are a good customer and there's no way you should be treated like that.


----------



## Deborah105

These are from eBay. Springtime Floral Harkerware 51 Pieces Cocoa Pink Cream. Complete service for eight along with sugar and creamer and a small platter. I'm obsessed my whole life with Samantha Stevens from Bewitched (a little lame I admit) and I've been wanting her Harkerware dishes since I found out about them. I've finally gotten my wish. I unwrapped them today and I LOVE them so much.

The whole set was $129.99 with free shipping. My husband does think I am crazy, but I have a big love for dishes. These are so lovely in person you wouldn't believe. I can't wait to drink coffee out of the sweet little cup and saucer. Swoon!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> I think I need a pep talk or some advice.  Sunday Morning thrift ... remember that manager girl I told you about months ago who was all .... nasty and took some of my stuff? And the best theory we had was that she went back on her meds cause suddenly she was nice again?  This last week it happened AGAIN.  And this time it really didn't roll off my back.  It bugs me that she's so nasty specifically to me but nice as pie to others.   I understand enough Spanish to know she's giving discounts to others and this last week she took out a pair of jeans I ha and told me she wouldn't sell them to me cause they had been mismarked.  First she grabbed them and said NO TAG NO SALE ... but of course there was a tag.  So then she backtracked and announced it was mismarked.
> 
> It's not a big deal, the jeans were not valueable ... I had them to cut up eventually and make into a quilt.  But the way she did it ... she's so annoying and random and I thrift to RELAX not to have to get all angry.
> 
> So now I wonder should I find a new place?  Should I .... suck it up?
> 
> Yeah ... I need some advice thrifter thrifties ... Ladies and Gentleman ....
> 
> 
> UGG!


 
I agree with speaking to a manager or someone above her.  It's just wrong! 



Deborah105 said:


> These are from eBay. Springtime Floral Harkerware 51 Pieces Cocoa Pink Cream. Complete service for eight along with sugar and creamer and a small platter. I'm obsessed my whole life with Samantha Stevens from Bewitched (a little lame I admit) and I've been wanting her Harkerware dishes since I found out about them. I've finally gotten my wish. I unwrapped them today and I LOVE them so much.
> 
> The whole set was $129.99 with free shipping. My husband does think I am crazy, but I have a big love for dishes. These are so lovely in person you wouldn't believe. I can't wait to drink coffee out of the sweet little cup and saucer. Swoon!


 

LOve the dishes, they are gorgeous!


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> That is amazing! From what I understood Calvin Klein has a higher end and they really spend it up on the materials! Huge exciting find! Nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my GOSH! That is just a beauty! Beautiful! The LV authenticators are allover getting pictures of the code inside the bag. But they won't authenticate our thrifted stuff? I think .... is that still so? Regardless ....
> 
> Looks amazing to me!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine how excited you must have been! How did you stand packing it all up and shipping it back? And waiting? The waiting would have killed me off! Just everything you got is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love your finds so much! The cape jacket! How divine and I would never say no to a vintage dress! LOVE! The blazer the nautical; one is cracking me UP!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool! Thought of you this week when I was looking thru ties and found an Hermes. With elephants on it. It was $2 ... during your hiatus I didn't even shop for ties ... now that you're back apparently I have to look again! Peer pressure!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Me too! Bring on the capes!



Haha peer pressure. All the cool kids are buying them don't you want to be cool. Just think of all the ties you could of missed out on  at least you got the Hermes .


----------



## lazlo8

Deborah105 said:


> Laz - she a beast and wants to thwart you for who knows what reason. Me personally? I'd talk to the manager in my most cheerful and stupid manner and ask some smart/dumb questions. You are a good customer and deserve better treatment. I'd be super peesed off!
> 
> I hope it gets better!


 
Yeah it really bothered me actually cause I thought we were done with that.  I think I will go tomorrow cause not going feels like she's beating me.  But then after that, I may find a new spot til she gets moved or fired.  I'm always cheerful when I am there. I've never been mean to her.  




-flawless- said:


> The first thought that popped into my head was: You purchased a pair of jeans that she was eyeing in the past and she's holding a grudge against you especially on days when she can't find a decent pair of denims to put on.
> 
> I would go talk to her boss about it. You are a good customer and there's no way you should be treated like that.


 
Thanks!  That's an interesting suggestion that maybe I bought something she wanted.  But ... I mean.... seems impossible she would be so friendly some days and so nuts the next but there it is.  But she specifically seems to hate me.  blarg.



Deborah105 said:


> These are from eBay. Springtime Floral Harkerware 51 Pieces Cocoa Pink Cream. Complete service for eight along with sugar and creamer and a small platter. I'm obsessed my whole life with Samantha Stevens from Bewitched (a little lame I admit) and I've been wanting her Harkerware dishes since I found out about them. I've finally gotten my wish. I unwrapped them today and I LOVE them so much.
> 
> The whole set was $129.99 with free shipping. My husband does think I am crazy, but I have a big love for dishes. These are so lovely in person you wouldn't believe. I can't wait to drink coffee out of the sweet little cup and saucer. Swoon!


 
Those are awesome!  I loved the show Roswell ... and they did a show in which they were Bewitched and it was great.  I don't thik there's anything lame at all about it. The dishes are ADORABLE and I bet you waited a long time to find so many n such nice condition!  I love your daisies too!



Tomsmom said:


> I agree with speaking to a manager or someone above her. It's just wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOve the dishes, they are gorgeous!


 
The manager above here is pretty crazy too.  Oh man.  I don't know.  It is wrong for sure.  I don't like the unpredictable nature of her .. prejudice about what I can and can't buy.  It's crazy making ...  And again ... it's thrifting for fun and that was not fun.

Only my fellow thrifters can understand. I told Hubs and he had no idea what I was saying.

I found good things ... including a jacket by Jil Sander that was 100% unused and in perfect condition for $1 ... for the hubs ... and she takes away  a random pair of jeans? So weird.




jamamcg said:


> Haha peer pressure. All the cool kids are buying them don't you want to be cool. Just think of all the ties you could of missed out on at least you got the Hermes .


 
True true all true!!  Yeah I will say that The Hubs and I went to an event and he had to wear a tie ... and he picked one I thrifted for him. I admired it and had almost no memory of buying it.  Except I know it came from my 99 cent only store binge on ties. So I can no longer say that my tie obsession has no real use....


----------



## louisvuitton101

Bally for 74.95.. Not that big of a DEAL but pretty good


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> I think I need a pep talk or some advice.  Sunday Morning thrift ... remember that manager girl I told you about months ago who was all .... nasty and took some of my stuff? And the best theory we had was that she went back on her meds cause suddenly she was nice again?  This last week it happened AGAIN.  And this time it really didn't roll off my back.  It bugs me that she's so nasty specifically to me but nice as pie to others.   I understand enough Spanish to know she's giving discounts to others and this last week she took out a pair of jeans I ha and told me she wouldn't sell them to me cause they had been mismarked.  First she grabbed them and said NO TAG NO SALE ... but of course there was a tag.  So then she backtracked and announced it was mismarked.
> 
> It's not a big deal, the jeans were not valueable ... I had them to cut up eventually and make into a quilt.  But the way she did it ... she's so annoying and random and I thrift to RELAX not to have to get all angry.
> 
> So now I wonder should I find a new place?  Should I .... suck it up?
> 
> Yeah ... I need some advice thrifter thrifties ... Ladies and Gentleman ....
> 
> 
> UGG!


I'd call the manager. There are lots of people out there looking for jobs. No matter where it is, she should not be nasty to you. Otherwise go somewhere else. Thrifting should be FUN!


----------



## heartoflove

JBrands are becoming my new favorite jeans. Today I found these at Sals. 





I looked them up online and they're still currently sold at all the department stores. Them 150. Me 7. Haha. 

They're faded and definitely worn in but I love that soft feeling. Perfect length too!


----------



## Deborah105

Tomsmom said:


> I agree with speaking to a manager or someone above her.  It's just wrong!
> 
> LOve the dishes, they are gorgeous!


Thank you!


lazlo8 said:


> Yeah it really bothered me actually cause I thought we were done with that.  I think I will go tomorrow cause not going feels like she's beating me.  But then after that, I may find a new spot til she gets moved or fired.  I'm always cheerful when I am there. I've never been mean to her.
> 
> Thanks!  That's an interesting suggestion that maybe I bought something she wanted.  But ... I mean.... seems impossible she would be so friendly some days and so nuts the next but there it is.  But she specifically seems to hate me.  blarg.
> 
> Those are awesome!  I loved the show Roswell ... and they did a show in which they were Bewitched and it was great.  I don't thik there's anything lame at all about it. The dishes are ADORABLE and I bet you waited a long time to find so many n such nice condition!  I love your daisies too!
> 
> The manager above here is pretty crazy too.  Oh man.  I don't know.  It is wrong for sure.  I don't like the unpredictable nature of her .. prejudice about what I can and can't buy.  It's crazy making ...  And again ... it's thrifting for fun and that was not fun.
> 
> Only my fellow thrifters can understand. I told Hubs and he had no idea what I was saying.
> 
> I found good things ... including a jacket by Jil Sander that was 100% unused and in perfect condition for $1 ... for the hubs ... and she takes away  a random pair of jeans? So weird.
> 
> True true all true!!  Yeah I will say that The Hubs and I went to an event and he had to wear a tie ... and he picked one I thrifted for him. I admired it and had almost no memory of buying it.  Except I know it came from my 99 cent only store binge on ties. So I can no longer say that my tie obsession has no real use....


I hope that woman isn't there the next time you go thrifting. We thifters totally get it.

Thanks for the sweet words about my dishes. They are in the dishwasher on gentle right now and I can't wait to put them in the cupboard! I love Samantha. 


heartoflove said:


> JBrands are becoming my new favorite jeans. Today I found these at Sals.
> 
> View attachment 2477998
> View attachment 2477999
> 
> 
> I looked them up online and they're still currently sold at all the department stores. Them 150. Me 7. Haha.
> 
> They're faded and definitely worn in but I love that soft feeling. Perfect length too!


Isn't that crazy? $150 vs $7. You win! What a good find.


----------



## Espinosa

Hi Ladies, inspired by all of you, and your fabulous finds, I decided to get back on the thrift wagon, and try my luck and hit up Value Village. Today I found a Burberry rain coat for $35, and Chie Mihara heels for $14. These babys retail for around $300.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah it really bothered me actually cause I thought we were done with that.  I think I will go tomorrow cause not going feels like she's beating me.  But then after that, I may find a new spot til she gets moved or fired.  I'm always cheerful when I am there. I've never been mean to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  That's an interesting suggestion that maybe I bought something she wanted.  But ... I mean.... seems impossible she would be so friendly some days and so nuts the next but there it is.  But she specifically seems to hate me.  blarg.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome!  I loved the show Roswell ... and they did a show in which they were Bewitched and it was great.  I don't thik there's anything lame at all about it. The dishes are ADORABLE and I bet you waited a long time to find so many n such nice condition!  I love your daisies too!
> 
> 
> 
> The manager above here is pretty crazy too.  Oh man.  I don't know.  It is wrong for sure.  I don't like the unpredictable nature of her .. prejudice about what I can and can't buy.  It's crazy making ...  And again ... it's thrifting for fun and that was not fun.
> 
> Only my fellow thrifters can understand. I told Hubs and he had no idea what I was saying.
> 
> I found good things ... including a jacket by Jil Sander that was 100% unused and in perfect condition for $1 ... for the hubs ... and she takes away  a random pair of jeans? So weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True true all true!!  Yeah I will say that The Hubs and I went to an event and he had to wear a tie ... and he picked one I thrifted for him. I admired it and had almost no memory of buying it.  Except I know it came from my 99 cent only store binge on ties. So I can no longer say that my tie obsession has no real use....


First of all, I would call whoever her boss is and report her. Second, she may be bipolar. You would be surprised how many people are, and they all think they are fine and nothing is wrong with them. I doubt if you are alone in your dealings with her, there are bound to be others as well. Don't let her miserable personality spoil your fun.


----------



## chowlover2

Espinosa said:


> Hi Ladies, inspired by all of you, and your fabulous finds, I decided to get back on the thrift wagon, and try my luck and hit up Value Village. Today I found a Burberry rain coat for $35, and Chie Mihara heels for $14. These babys retail for around $300.


Those heels are adorable!


----------



## kcf68

lazlo8 said:


> I think I need a pep talk or some advice.  Sunday Morning thrift ... remember that manager girl I told you about months ago who was all .... nasty and took some of my stuff? And the best theory we had was that she went back on her meds cause suddenly she was nice again?  This last week it happened AGAIN.  And this time it really didn't roll off my back.  It bugs me that she's so nasty specifically to me but nice as pie to others.   I understand enough Spanish to know she's giving discounts to others and this last week she took out a pair of jeans I ha and told me she wouldn't sell them to me cause they had been mismarked.  First she grabbed them and said NO TAG NO SALE ... but of course there was a tag.  So then she backtracked and announced it was mismarked.
> 
> It's not a big deal, the jeans were not valueable ... I had them to cut up eventually and make into a quilt.  But the way she did it ... she's so annoying and random and I thrift to RELAX not to have to get all angry.
> 
> So now I wonder should I find a new place?  Should I .... suck it up?
> 
> Yeah ... I need some advice thrifter thrifties ... Ladies and Gentleman ....
> 
> 
> UGG!


I would report her!  Asap!


----------



## kcf68

heartoflove said:


> JBrands are becoming my new favorite jeans. Today I found these at Sals.
> 
> View attachment 2477998
> View attachment 2477999
> 
> 
> I looked them up online and they're still currently sold at all the department stores. Them 150. Me 7. Haha.
> 
> They're faded and definitely worn in but I love that soft feeling. Perfect length too!


Cute!,


----------



## KrissieNO.5

heartoflove said:


> JBrands are becoming my new favorite jeans. Today I found these at Sals.
> 
> View attachment 2477998
> View attachment 2477999
> 
> 
> I looked them up online and they're still currently sold at all the department stores. Them 150. Me 7. Haha.
> 
> They're faded and definitely worn in but I love that soft feeling. Perfect length too!



Ahh you got j brands cheaper than I did today haha


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LisaK026 said:


> I'd call the manager. There are lots of people out there looking for jobs. No matter where it is, she should not be nasty to you. Otherwise go somewhere else. Thrifting should be FUN!



Perfectly said!


----------



## authenticplease

lazlo8 said:


> I think I need a pep talk or some advice.  Sunday Morning thrift ... remember that manager girl I told you about months ago who was all .... nasty and took some of my stuff? And the best theory we had was that she went back on her meds cause suddenly she was nice again?  This last week it happened AGAIN.  And this time it really didn't roll off my back.  It bugs me that she's so nasty specifically to me but nice as pie to others.   I understand enough Spanish to know she's giving discounts to others and this last week she took out a pair of jeans I ha and told me she wouldn't sell them to me cause they had been mismarked.  First she grabbed them and said NO TAG NO SALE ... but of course there was a tag.  So then she backtracked and announced it was mismarked.
> 
> It's not a big deal, the jeans were not valueable ... I had them to cut up eventually and make into a quilt.  But the way she did it ... she's so annoying and random and I thrift to RELAX not to have to get all angry.
> 
> So now I wonder should I find a new place?  Should I .... suck it up?
> 
> Yeah ... I need some advice thrifter thrifties ... Ladies and Gentleman ....
> 
> 
> UGG!



That is really tough. Nothing worse than having somebody that doesn't belong mess up your 'happy place'!  

I would ignore it as much as possible.  If it happens again, don't argue and let the crazy cashier remove the disputed priced item and pay for your other purchases.  Then once you have your bags, pick up or ask for the disputed priced item and go find the manager......OR whip out your cell phone and discreetly video checkout catching any odd dialogue/reasoning as she tells you the item is misprinted and she can't sell for the $1 price.  

  sorry there is a glitch in your 'happy place'



Deborah105 said:


> These are from eBay. Springtime Floral Harkerware 51 Pieces Cocoa Pink Cream. Complete service for eight along with sugar and creamer and a small platter. I'm obsessed my whole life with Samantha Stevens from Bewitched (a little lame I admit) and I've been wanting her Harkerware dishes since I found out about them. I've finally gotten my wish. I unwrapped them today and I LOVE them so much.
> 
> The whole set was $129.99 with free shipping. My husband does think I am crazy, but I have a big love for dishes. These are so lovely in person you wouldn't believe. I can't wait to drink coffee out of the sweet little cup and saucer. Swoon!



Love Bewitched......such good memories of after school/homework/snacks with my younger brother.  

Your dishes are extra special since they have the warm& fuzzies of the show attached to them 

I have a big love for dishes too!  I went to Anthropologie for inspiration early Spring last year and completely updated my everyday items thrifting over the summer for that passed down/flea market/mismatched carefree table setting look.


----------



## authenticplease

louisvuitton101 said:


> Bally for 74.95.. Not that big of a DEAL but pretty good



Very cool bag!



heartoflove said:


> JBrands are becoming my new favorite jeans. Today I found these at Sals.
> 
> View attachment 2477998
> View attachment 2477999
> 
> 
> I looked them up online and they're still currently sold at all the department stores. Them 150. Me 7. Haha.
> 
> They're faded and definitely worn in but I love that soft feeling. Perfect length too!



Woohoo for $7 J brands!  I never find good black jeans.....they are MIA here



Espinosa said:


> Hi Ladies, inspired by all of you, and your fabulous finds, I decided to get back on the thrift wagon, and try my luck and hit up Value Village. Today I found a Burberry rain coat for $35, and Chie Mihara heels for $14. These babys retail for around $300.



Nothing better than Burberry on a rainy day.....if you have to go out  I like the color too!


----------



## chowlover2

Deborah105 said:


> These are from eBay. Springtime Floral Harkerware 51 Pieces Cocoa Pink Cream. Complete service for eight along with sugar and creamer and a small platter. I'm obsessed my whole life with Samantha Stevens from Bewitched (a little lame I admit) and I've been wanting her Harkerware dishes since I found out about them. I've finally gotten my wish. I unwrapped them today and I LOVE them so much.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole set was $129.99 with free shipping. My husband does think I am crazy, but I have a big love for dishes. These are so lovely in person you wouldn't believe. I can't wait to drink coffee out of the sweet little cup and saucer. Swoon!




I love Bewitched! How on earth did you track the dishes down to that mfg and pattern? They are lovely, so glad to see someone who loves them and will use them.


----------



## heartoflove

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahh you got j brands cheaper than I did today haha




I found brand new jbrands yesterday at Marshalls for $10. I didn't share that in that thread because it turns out they were way too small. Oops. Blinded by sale price. Haha.


----------



## sabel23

Very nice i love it


----------



## Deborah105

authenticplease said:


> That is really tough. Nothing worse than having somebody that doesn't belong mess up your 'happy place'!
> 
> I would ignore it as much as possible.  If it happens again, don't argue and let the crazy cashier remove the disputed priced item and pay for your other purchases.  Then once you have your bags, pick up or ask for the disputed priced item and go find the manager......OR whip out your cell phone and discreetly video checkout catching any odd dialogue/reasoning as she tells you the item is misprinted and she can't sell for the $1 price.
> 
> sorry there is a glitch in your 'happy place'
> 
> Love Bewitched......such good memories of after school/homework/snacks with my younger brother.
> 
> Your dishes are extra special since they have the warm& fuzzies of the show attached to them
> 
> I have a big love for dishes too!  I went to Anthropologie for inspiration early Spring last year and completely updated my everyday items thrifting over the summer for that passed down/flea market/mismatched carefree table setting look.


Get this - I have never been to Anthropologie! I think I need to check it out. I have a girlfriend that does the mismatched china gorgeously. It's such a good look. 

I watch Tivo'd episodes of Bewitched at night to fall asleep. Nothing makes me happier than watching Samantha puttering around her kitchen with her Harkerware china and pouring coffee for Darrin.


chowlover2 said:


> I love Bewitched! How on earth did you track the dishes down to that mfg and pattern? They are lovely, so glad to see someone who loves them and will use them.


The internet is an amazing place; full of information! 

Thank you guys for looking at my dishes!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Laz... Tell her this:

Mira, no te portes asi conmigo por favor, saves que soy buena clienta y no quiero quejarme con tu manejadora. 

Meaning:  look please don't behave that way with me, you know I'm a good customer and I really don't want to complain to your manager.

There have been times when people will treat me kind of crappy at places like this and they'll complain or talk smack thinking I don't understand... If I do I always say that, or something to let them know I understand and after that I guess they figure I could tell their manager everything they've been saying so they decide to behave and be extra nice... It's worth a shot


----------



## heartoflove

Laz, easier said than done, but don't let her get to you! Just picture your gang of thrifty gals with you when she starts to get all crazy. We need you to go there and share your amazing dollar finds!

So all I've done today is thrift and do laundry. And while 'organizing' I unearthed a bag of stuff I thrifted a week or so ago. Haha I make me laugh. I thought there was only two things in that bag to share with you all. Turns out I'm forgetful. &#9786;&#65039;

All from GW. This first one I found when I was about to give up hope and thought the trip wasn't worth it. No tag so they gave it to me for 7.99. 



That have me pep in my step. And so I kept moving along the racks to find this! Too bad it had a tag but at 9.99 I'm fine with it. Must've been same owner as above. 



You can't see the true color of these but they're a dark navy blue and velvety. Ooh. I will admit they're a bit tighter than I'd like but that's what long shirts are for. 14.99



And no pictures to show, but on this trip I also bought thick black Zara leggings for 8 and current season black Zara booties for 9.99. I love Zara! Admittedly I even once in a blue moon splurge full price on their clothes. 

Oh and two more from today's actual shopping trip (I never look at pants at this SA but today it called) are these 7FAM bootleg pants. Not jeans but they are soooo comfy and again the perfect length. And perfect price at 4.99




The other is a pair of COH capris for 4.99. The capris are really short and not my style so I figured I'd hack off the legs and turn them into denim shorts when summer comes. If summer comes that is.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Search lv alma bags on eBay. Check the pics of the bottom of the bags




Raven3766 said:


> http://
> 
> 
> http://




Search


----------



## wildfury

JOODLZ said:


> Love the metal clutch...and the coat with the cape!





elvisgurly said:


> Love the mirror and cat stand.






LuxeDeb said:


> What a fantastic find! I hope its real. I get awesome clothes, but you are the queen of handbags!!!!
> 
> 
> This bag is so gorgeous. I love stingray. What an amazing price. And the  Bottega sweater. So fun! I love cutting edge pieces. I can see how  being outside of London sometimes fantastic pieces show up & they  get marked down because they are not "everyday pieces/wardrobe basics"  to the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cape jacket! I have been wanting a cape this year.​





lazlo8 said:


> That is amazing! From what I understood Calvin  Klein has a higher end and they really spend it up on the materials!  Huge exciting find! Nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my GOSH! That is just a beauty! Beautiful! The LV authenticators are  allover getting pictures of the code inside the bag. But they won't  authenticate our thrifted stuff? I think .... is that still so?  Regardless ....
> 
> Looks amazing to me!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine how excited you must have been! How did you stand  packing it all up and shipping it back? And waiting? The waiting would  have killed me off! Just everything you got is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love your finds so much! The cape jacket! How divine and I would  never say no to a vintage dress! LOVE! The blazer the nautical; one is  cracking me UP!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool! Thought of you this week when I was looking thru ties  and found an Hermes. With elephants on it. It was $2 ... during your  hiatus I didn't even shop for ties ... now that you're back apparently I  have to look again! Peer pressure!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Me too! Bring on the capes!




Thanks ladies !  Laz, I thought if anyone here would wear that nautical blazer, it would be you .  



heartoflove said:


> Laz, easier said than done, but don't let  her get to you! Just picture your gang of thrifty gals with you when she  starts to get all crazy. We need you to go there and share your amazing  dollar finds!
> 
> So all I've done today is thrift and do laundry. And while 'organizing' I  unearthed a bag of stuff I thrifted a week or so ago. Haha I make me  laugh. I thought there was only two things in that bag to share with you  all. Turns out I'm forgetful. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> All from GW. This first one I found when I was about to give up hope and  thought the trip wasn't worth it. No tag so they gave it to me for  7.99.
> View attachment 2478236
> 
> 
> That have me pep in my step. And so I kept moving along the racks to  find this! Too bad it had a tag but at 9.99 I'm fine with it. Must've  been same owner as above.
> View attachment 2478237
> 
> 
> You can't see the true color of these but they're a dark navy blue and  velvety. Ooh. I will admit they're a bit tighter than I'd like but  that's what long shirts are for. 14.99
> View attachment 2478242
> 
> 
> And no pictures to show, but on this trip I also bought thick black Zara  leggings for 8 and current season black Zara booties for 9.99. I love  Zara! Admittedly I even once in a blue moon splurge full price on their  clothes.
> 
> Oh and two more from today's actual shopping trip (I never look at pants  at this SA but today it called) are these 7FAM bootleg pants. Not jeans  but they are soooo comfy and again the perfect length. And perfect  price at 4.99
> View attachment 2478247
> View attachment 2478249
> 
> 
> The other is a pair of COH capris for 4.99. The capris are really short  and not my style so I figured I'd hack off the legs and turn them into  denim shorts when summer comes. If summer comes that is.



Ooh, really like that bird one!



lazlo8 said:


> I think I need a pep talk or some advice.  Sunday  Morning thrift ... remember that manager girl I told you about months  ago who was all .... nasty and took some of my stuff? And the best  theory we had was that she went back on her meds cause suddenly she was  nice again?  This last week it happened AGAIN.  And this time it really  didn't roll off my back.  It bugs me that she's so nasty specifically to  me but nice as pie to others.   I understand enough Spanish to know  she's giving discounts to others and this last week she took out a pair  of jeans I ha and told me she wouldn't sell them to me cause they had  been mismarked.  First she grabbed them and said NO TAG NO SALE ... but  of course there was a tag.  So then she backtracked and announced it was  mismarked.
> 
> It's not a big deal, the jeans were not valueable ... I had them to cut  up eventually and make into a quilt.  But the way she did it ... she's  so annoying and random and I thrift to RELAX not to have to get all  angry.
> 
> So now I wonder should I find a new place?  Should I .... suck it up?
> 
> Yeah ... I need some advice thrifter thrifties ... Ladies and Gentleman ....
> 
> 
> UGG!



If there was someone higher up than her, I'd definitely talk to  them!  If she's in charge...well.....I think the finds are good enough  to justify putting up with her sometimes.

If it's only been two  times out of the hundreds (?) of times you've been there, maybe you  should let it slide.  Sounds like she could have just been having a bad day those times.  It's  not like she's always that unpleasant whenever you come!

Maybe you could kill her with kindness!


----------



## Raven3766

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Search lv alma bags on eBay. Check the pics of the bottom of the bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search


 
I looked under "My First Alma" thread and yes, they some do have feet on the bottom. Thanks


----------



## KrissieNO.5

heartoflove said:


> Laz, easier said than done, but don't let her get to you! Just picture your gang of thrifty gals with you when she starts to get all crazy. We need you to go there and share your amazing dollar finds!
> 
> So all I've done today is thrift and do laundry. And while 'organizing' I unearthed a bag of stuff I thrifted a week or so ago. Haha I make me laugh. I thought there was only two things in that bag to share with you all. Turns out I'm forgetful. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> All from GW. This first one I found when I was about to give up hope and thought the trip wasn't worth it. No tag so they gave it to me for 7.99.
> View attachment 2478236
> 
> 
> That have me pep in my step. And so I kept moving along the racks to find this! Too bad it had a tag but at 9.99 I'm fine with it. Must've been same owner as above.
> View attachment 2478237
> 
> 
> You can't see the true color of these but they're a dark navy blue and velvety. Ooh. I will admit they're a bit tighter than I'd like but that's what long shirts are for. 14.99
> View attachment 2478242
> 
> 
> And no pictures to show, but on this trip I also bought thick black Zara leggings for 8 and current season black Zara booties for 9.99. I love Zara! Admittedly I even once in a blue moon splurge full price on their clothes.
> 
> Oh and two more from today's actual shopping trip (I never look at pants at this SA but today it called) are these 7FAM bootleg pants. Not jeans but they are soooo comfy and again the perfect length. And perfect price at 4.99
> View attachment 2478247
> View attachment 2478249
> 
> 
> The other is a pair of COH capris for 4.99. The capris are really short and not my style so I figured I'd hack off the legs and turn them into denim shorts when summer comes. If summer comes that is.



I love that first equipment top!! I still haven't found any thrifting. LOVE that top and LOVE that price lol


----------



## JOODLZ

Deborah105 said:


> These are from eBay. Springtime Floral Harkerware 51 Pieces Cocoa Pink Cream. Complete service for eight along with sugar and creamer and a small platter. I'm obsessed my whole life with Samantha Stevens from Bewitched (a little lame I admit) and I've been wanting her Harkerware dishes since I found out about them. I've finally gotten my wish. I unwrapped them today and I LOVE them so much.
> 
> The whole set was $129.99 with free shipping. My husband does think I am crazy, but I have a big love for dishes. These are so lovely in person you wouldn't believe. I can't wait to drink coffee out of the sweet little cup and saucer. Swoon!



So, so pretty!


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> First of all, I would call whoever her boss is and report her. Second, she may be bipolar. You would be surprised how many people are, and they all think they are fine and nothing is wrong with them. I doubt if you are alone in your dealings with her, there are bound to be others as well. Don't let her miserable personality spoil your fun.





KrissieNO.5 said:


> Perfectly said!



Amen to this! Don't let this sourpuss suck the FUN out of thrifting!


----------



## Deborah105

heartoflove said:


> Laz, easier said than done, but don't let her get to you! Just picture your gang of thrifty gals with you when she starts to get all crazy. We need you to go there and share your amazing dollar finds!
> 
> So all I've done today is thrift and do laundry. And while 'organizing' I unearthed a bag of stuff I thrifted a week or so ago. Haha I make me laugh. I thought there was only two things in that bag to share with you all. Turns out I'm forgetful. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> All from GW. This first one I found when I was about to give up hope and thought the trip wasn't worth it. No tag so they gave it to me for 7.99.
> View attachment 2478236
> 
> 
> That have me pep in my step. And so I kept moving along the racks to find this! Too bad it had a tag but at 9.99 I'm fine with it. Must've been same owner as above.
> View attachment 2478237
> 
> 
> You can't see the true color of these but they're a dark navy blue and velvety. Ooh. I will admit they're a bit tighter than I'd like but that's what long shirts are for. 14.99
> View attachment 2478242
> 
> 
> And no pictures to show, but on this trip I also bought thick black Zara leggings for 8 and current season black Zara booties for 9.99. I love Zara! Admittedly I even once in a blue moon splurge full price on their clothes.
> 
> Oh and two more from today's actual shopping trip (I never look at pants at this SA but today it called) are these 7FAM bootleg pants. Not jeans but they are soooo comfy and again the perfect length. And perfect price at 4.99
> View attachment 2478247
> View attachment 2478249
> 
> 
> The other is a pair of COH capris for 4.99. The capris are really short and not my style so I figured I'd hack off the legs and turn them into denim shorts when summer comes. If summer comes that is.


Everything is great!

I love the first blouse with the birds. Love and love.


----------



## Raven3766

heartoflove said:


> Laz, easier said than done, but don't let her get to you! Just picture your gang of thrifty gals with you when she starts to get all crazy. We need you to go there and share your amazing dollar finds!
> 
> So all I've done today is thrift and do laundry. And while 'organizing' I unearthed a bag of stuff I thrifted a week or so ago. Haha I make me laugh. I thought there was only two things in that bag to share with you all. Turns out I'm forgetful. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> All from GW. This first one I found when I was about to give up hope and thought the trip wasn't worth it. No tag so they gave it to me for 7.99.
> View attachment 2478236
> 
> 
> That have me pep in my step. And so I kept moving along the racks to find this! Too bad it had a tag but at 9.99 I'm fine with it. Must've been same owner as above.
> View attachment 2478237
> 
> 
> You can't see the true color of these but they're a dark navy blue and velvety. Ooh. I will admit they're a bit tighter than I'd like but that's what long shirts are for. 14.99
> View attachment 2478242
> 
> 
> And no pictures to show, but on this trip I also bought thick black Zara leggings for 8 and current season black Zara booties for 9.99. I love Zara! Admittedly I even once in a blue moon splurge full price on their clothes.
> 
> Oh and two more from today's actual shopping trip (I never look at pants at this SA but today it called) are these 7FAM bootleg pants. Not jeans but they are soooo comfy and again the perfect length. And perfect price at 4.99
> View attachment 2478247
> View attachment 2478249
> 
> 
> The other is a pair of COH capris for 4.99. The capris are really short and not my style so I figured I'd hack off the legs and turn them into denim shorts when summer comes. If summer comes that is.


 I have been searching for Equipment blouses. I love the sheerness of the first and the color of the second is beautiful.


----------



## Raven3766

Ladies I finally think I've found a Burberrys handbag. Of course it's vintage, but it doesn't have a tag and the zipper needs work. I paid $3.50 for it. It is quite unassuming, but I will post pics later. Must go grogery shopping for my parents.


----------



## kcf68

heartoflove said:


> Laz, easier said than done, but don't let her get to you! Just picture your gang of thrifty gals with you when she starts to get all crazy. We need you to go there and share your amazing dollar finds!
> 
> So all I've done today is thrift and do laundry. And while 'organizing' I unearthed a bag of stuff I thrifted a week or so ago. Haha I make me laugh. I thought there was only two things in that bag to share with you all. Turns out I'm forgetful. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> All from GW. This first one I found when I was about to give up hope and thought the trip wasn't worth it. No tag so they gave it to me for 7.99.
> View attachment 2478236
> 
> 
> That have me pep in my step. And so I kept moving along the racks to find this! Too bad it had a tag but at 9.99 I'm fine with it. Must've been same owner as above.
> View attachment 2478237
> 
> 
> You can't see the true color of these but they're a dark navy blue and velvety. Ooh. I will admit they're a bit tighter than I'd like but that's what long shirts are for. 14.99
> View attachment 2478242
> 
> 
> And no pictures to show, but on this trip I also bought thick black Zara leggings for 8 and current season black Zara booties for 9.99. I love Zara! Admittedly I even once in a blue moon splurge full price on their clothes.
> 
> Oh and two more from today's actual shopping trip (I never look at pants at this SA but today it called) are these 7FAM bootleg pants. Not jeans but they are soooo comfy and again the perfect length. And perfect price at 4.99
> View attachment 2478247
> View attachment 2478249
> 
> 
> The other is a pair of COH capris for 4.99. The capris are really short and not my style so I figured I'd hack off the legs and turn them into denim shorts when summer comes. If summer comes that is.


Lovely shirts!


----------



## heartoflove

kcf68 said:


> Lovely shirts!


Thanks! This is the first time I've found Equipment shirts second hand (HW doesn't count because I know sometimes they sell overstock from their special events where things have been donated.) Now that this has happened, I'll think twice about buying them on sale at retail spots.


----------



## Raven3766

This is the emblem on the front of my Burberry. Has anyone ever seen this?
http://


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Raven3766 said:


> This is the emblem on the front of my Burberry. Has anyone ever seen this?
> http://


Yes, that is the Limited Edition logo/symbol from the late 80's!!! I have a handbag is Nova with that same emblem!

Dropping the "S" in the name happened in '98.


----------



## Raven3766

312mrileysofia said:


> Yes, that is the Limited Edition logo/symbol from the late 80's!!! I have a handbag is Nova with that same emblem!
> 
> Dropping the "S" in the name happened in '98.


You hold a wealth of information....thanks!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Raven3766 said:


> You hold a wealth of information....thanks!


No problem! Congrats on a pretty awesome find! This LE could have extended to the early 90's. I am trying to remember my parents' trips to England and when my mum brought it back (before handing down to me). I *think* I recall, what made the emblem special was it was only available through the flagship store in London. Mine looks exactly like yours except it also says, "shelter under a Burberrys". Not that this makes any difference. Just neat to see the various styles of the LE placard.

Also, these were the finer bags at the time. More along the lines of what we know as their Prorsum line now (top tier). Mine was made in Italy. I think yours should be too.


----------



## heartoflove

Hi my name is C and I'm a shopaholic. Thriftaholic to be exact. &#9786;&#65039; Just got home from yet another adventure. Thrift karma is wonderful &#128513;

First I need to fill my belly and then I'll be back with my friends JCrew, James Perse, DVF, gucci, etc.


----------



## heartoflove

Raven3766 said:


> This is the emblem on the front of my Burberry. Has anyone ever seen this?
> http://




First LV and now vintage Burberry?!?! Pics please!


----------



## wildfury

Raven3766 said:


> This is the emblem on the front of my Burberry. Has anyone ever seen this?
> http://



Wow, that's beautiful!  I've never seen that logo before.  You lucked out for $3.50!  Can't wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## Raven3766

wildfury said:


> Wow, that's beautiful! I've never seen that logo before. You lucked out for $3.50!
> Can't wait to see the rest of it.


It's just a simple black leather vintage bag. It's quite unassuming unless you look at the emblem and actually read. 
Also the Nova checks are on the inside of the front pocket. Probably why no one picked it up; they didn't read or 
look in the front pocket.  It needs cleaning.
http://
	

http://


----------



## Raven3766

Really, I've been finding so many handbags. I have found 2 Brahmin totes, 3 Furlas and 2 Longchamps; Anya Hindmarch and a vintage ostrich handbag with wallet. Okay, hi my name is Raven and I have a bag problem. No seriously, they were such great deals I couldn't resist. I am cleaning out and donating, selling, and giving away; a matter a fact, this will happen tomorrow. The bags are in the car. *_Keeping the LV and this is my first Burberry, so it's mine!_


----------



## heartoflove

Raven3766 said:


> Really, I've been finding so many handbags. I have found 2 Brahmin totes, 3 Furlas and 2 Longchamps; Anya Hindmarch and a vintage ostrich handbag with wallet. Okay, hi my name is Raven and I have a bag problem. No seriously, they were such great deals I couldn't resist. I am cleaning out and donating, selling, and giving away; a matter a fact, this will happen tomorrow. The bags are in the car. *_Keeping the LV and this is my first Burberry, so it's mine!_




Aren't you also the one who has found an Hermes bag? You find so much I can't keep up!

I had to put in a few hours at work today which was fine since I had a lot of catching up thanks to being sick and jury duty. Anyway, went to Crossroads to tell and they took a few but I bought nothing. Then I stopped at the nearby BE (I despise all of them) since I still had clothes to unload. Supposedly my clothes were cute but dirty so they only took one. Whatever. I couldn't hate them too much today because I found this vintage gucci crossbody and Cambridge Satchel. 

Interior of gucci is pristine. A rarity! But the feet def have wear and you can see a bit of staining on the front exterior. I plan on still using as is but any ideas to make it nicer?



This Cambridge Satchel is so cute and I'll prob use it for a bit before I flip it. It's hard to photograph but the leather is sturdy metallic black. 





Using my old and current credit, I paid 65 for both.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Really, I've been finding so many handbags. I have found 2 Brahmin totes, 3 Furlas and 2 Longchamps; Anya Hindmarch and a vintage ostrich handbag with wallet. Okay, hi my name is Raven and I have a bag problem. No seriously, they were such great deals I couldn't resist. I am cleaning out and donating, selling, and giving away; a matter a fact, this will happen tomorrow. The bags are in the car. *_Keeping the LV and this is my first Burberry, so it's mine!_


You won't sell the bags on Ebay??? I would to fund further thrifting adventures...


----------



## chowlover2

heartoflove said:


> Aren't you also the one who has found an Hermes bag? You find so much I can't keep up!
> 
> I had to put in a few hours at work today which was fine since I had a lot of catching up thanks to being sick and jury duty. Anyway, went to Crossroads to tell and they took a few but I bought nothing. Then I stopped at the nearby BE (I despise all of them) since I still had clothes to unload. Supposedly my clothes were cute but dirty so they only took one. Whatever. I couldn't hate them too much today because I found this vintage gucci crossbody and Cambridge Satchel.
> 
> Interior of gucci is pristine. A rarity! But the feet def have wear and you can see a bit of staining on the front exterior. I plan on still using as is but any ideas to make it nicer?
> View attachment 2479140
> 
> 
> This Cambridge Satchel is so cute and I'll prob use it for a bit before I flip it. It's hard to photograph but the leather is sturdy metallic black.
> View attachment 2479142
> 
> View attachment 2479143
> 
> 
> Using my old and current credit, I paid 65 for both.


The Gucci is vintage from about 1988. I had a drawstring tote from the same series that I actually wore out. They were like iron.


----------



## heartoflove

Thanks Chow! I love knowing facts about my thrifted purchases. 

Back to today's haul. After Crossroads and BE, I stopped at the nearby GW to unload what they wouldn't take. Then I did serious damage. I had to make myself leave after a few hours...(apologies for the poor quality of photos)

Joie silk dress 12.99



James Perse button down 7.99



American Apparel lace top (they had about 4 of the same thing in the store) Really pretty ivory with blush trim 7.99




DVF abiba tuxedo blouse. Great pleated detail. 7.99





DVF Whitman silk blouse. 19.99. (Expensive I know but I couldn't leave it behind)



Anthro Deletta lace layered peplum 7.99



More to come!


----------



## TinksDelite

Today was 50% off clothing at GW so I braved the crowds.. 

Got a couple of Banana Republic polos for my son, and a random skirt for work.  But I also scored a pair of Buffalo David Bitton Felow Cropped jeans for $2.50 (retails for around $108)

Not 1/2 off but for these prices I couldn't pass them up!

Dooney & Bourke ID Coin/Key Case $3

Coach Mini Signature Top Handle Pouch $4


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> You won't sell the bags on Ebay??? I would to fund further thrifting adventures...


Some, not all.


----------



## thefemininefix

I just tried on the white Erin Featherstone dress size 6 that I got at Neiman Marcus Last Call for 65 dollars!!

I was so worried it would look bad...but it looks FANTASTIC!!!  

I will take photos and put it on my blog sometime in the future but here is the dress...(They raised the price from last week)

http://www.lastcall.com/Erin-Fether...tid%3D46897&eItemId=prod17070001&cmCat=search


----------



## Raven3766

heartoflove said:


> Thanks Chow! I love knowing facts about my thrifted purchases.
> 
> Back to today's haul. After Crossroads and BE, I stopped at the nearby GW to unload what they wouldn't take. Then I did serious damage. I had to make myself leave after a few hours...(apologies for the poor quality of photos)
> 
> Joie silk dress 12.99
> View attachment 2479191
> 
> 
> James Perse button down 7.99
> View attachment 2479194
> 
> 
> American Apparel lace top (they had about 4 of the same thing in the store) Really pretty ivory with blush trim 7.99
> View attachment 2479195
> View attachment 2479197
> 
> 
> DVF abiba tuxedo blouse. Great pleated detail. 7.99
> View attachment 2479198
> 
> View attachment 2479199
> 
> 
> DVF Whitman silk blouse. 19.99. (Expensive I know but I couldn't leave it behind)
> View attachment 2479200
> 
> 
> Anthro Deletta lace layered peplum 7.99
> View attachment 2479201
> 
> 
> More to come!


 Heart you've had a good day! I love DVF!


----------



## mharri20

heartoflove said:


> Thanks Chow! I love knowing facts about my thrifted purchases.
> 
> Back to today's haul. After Crossroads and BE, I stopped at the nearby GW to unload what they wouldn't take. Then I did serious damage. I had to make myself leave after a few hours...(apologies for the poor quality of photos)




Great finds!!!! The emerald green DVF is Stunning!!!!!


----------



## mharri20

heartoflove said:


> Laz, easier said than done, but don't let her get to you! Just picture your gang of thrifty gals with you when she starts to get all crazy. We need you to go there and share your amazing dollar finds!
> 
> So all I've done today is thrift and do laundry. And while 'organizing' I unearthed a bag of stuff I thrifted a week or so ago. Haha I make me laugh. I thought there was only two things in that bag to share with you all. Turns out I'm forgetful. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> All from GW. This first one I found when I was about to give up hope and thought the trip wasn't worth it. No tag so they gave it to me for 7.99.
> View attachment 2478236
> 
> 
> That have me pep in my step. And so I kept moving along the racks to find this! Too bad it had a tag but at 9.99 I'm fine with it. Must've been same owner as above.
> View attachment 2478237
> 
> 
> You can't see the true color of these but they're a dark navy blue and velvety. Ooh. I will admit they're a bit tighter than I'd like but that's what long shirts are for. 14.99
> View attachment 2478242
> 
> 
> And no pictures to show, but on this trip I also bought thick black Zara leggings for 8 and current season black Zara booties for 9.99. I love Zara! Admittedly I even once in a blue moon splurge full price on their clothes.
> 
> Oh and two more from today's actual shopping trip (I never look at pants at this SA but today it called) are these 7FAM bootleg pants. Not jeans but they are soooo comfy and again the perfect length. And perfect price at 4.99
> View attachment 2478247
> View attachment 2478249
> 
> 
> The other is a pair of COH capris for 4.99. The capris are really short and not my style so I figured I'd hack off the legs and turn them into denim shorts when summer comes. If summer comes that is.




Equipment....my favorite!!! Great prices!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

heartoflove said:


> Thanks Chow! I love knowing facts about my thrifted purchases.
> 
> Back to today's haul. After Crossroads and BE, I stopped at the nearby GW to unload what they wouldn't take. Then I did serious damage. I had to make myself leave after a few hours...(apologies for the poor quality of photos)
> 
> Joie silk dress 12.99
> View attachment 2479191
> 
> 
> James Perse button down 7.99
> View attachment 2479194
> 
> 
> American Apparel lace top (they had about 4 of the same thing in the store) Really pretty ivory with blush trim 7.99
> View attachment 2479195
> View attachment 2479197
> 
> 
> DVF abiba tuxedo blouse. Great pleated detail. 7.99
> View attachment 2479198
> 
> View attachment 2479199
> 
> 
> DVF Whitman silk blouse. 19.99. (Expensive I know but I couldn't leave it behind)
> View attachment 2479200
> 
> 
> Anthro Deletta lace layered peplum 7.99
> View attachment 2479201
> 
> 
> More to come!


Great finds! DVF is timeless!


----------



## mharri20

Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!! 

Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Vera Wang!!!!!

Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


It is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats! I can't wait to see pics! You practically stole that dress!


----------



## Sugarstained

Gorgeous dress! And a killer deal!


----------



## topursewithlove

This is a B. Makowsky Glove Leather Slouchy Hobo with Stitch Detail in the color nutmeg. I'm trying to find a replacement zipper pull, and the hardware rings around the handle need to be knocked back together. The inside in perfect condition. I'm seeing this on QVC for $268. I paid 59 cents at Goodwill Outlet! I had never heard of B. Makowsky until now, but I really love this bag so I'm excited to try her.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


Atta girl! "Thrifting" all the way to the altar!  That dress is divine, exquisite, and the locale is nothing short of amazing! It WILL be a perfect day! Congrats and


----------



## heartoflove

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!




You have beautiful taste. Really. 

What a great bargain. Congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

topursewithlove said:


> This is a B. Makowsky Glove Leather Slouchy Hobo with Stitch Detail in the color nutmeg. I'm trying to find a replacement zipper pull, and the hardware rings around the handle need to be knocked back together. The inside in perfect condition. I'm seeing this on QVC for $268. I paid 59 cents at Goodwill Outlet! I had never heard of B. Makowsky until now, but I really love this bag so I'm excited to try her.


If the bag is still in production, I would try contacting the company and see if they can repair her. Don't tell them you thrifted the bag, make up an excuse like your puppy gnawed on the zipper. The leather looks yummy. Good luck!


----------



## jamamcg

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!



:O WOW now that is a dress to be married in. And the price :O. You will now be able to happily pay full price for the Valentino Rock Stud shoes to wear with it. Congrats .


----------



## jamamcg

Got a Dior winter scarf today. Nothing special just a scratchy Acrylic 80's one 


It's navy blue. My camera made it look brown.


----------



## heartoflove

TWO SECONDS AWAY FROM FINISHING MY POST AND THEN THE APP CRASHED. ::shakes fists:: Let me try again. 

I can't multiquote on my phone so thanks to everyone. Indeed a good thrift day. Here's the rest of my haul. 

Jcrew taupe lace tee 7.99



JCrew black herringbone blazer. Love the fun details! 19.99





NWT madewell navy blue lace and scalloped top 7.99



And lastly a Zara trench. There's a button missing in the front but I checked before buying and the spares are on the tag. Yay. 12.99



I should prob stop shopping for a bit especially since I won a Chanel (my first!!!!) on eBay last night.


----------



## lazlo8

heartoflove said:


> I found brand new jbrands yesterday at Marshalls for $10. I didn't share that in that thread because it turns out they were way too small. Oops. Blinded by sale price. Haha.


 
I get blinded by sale prices too!



gottaluvmybags said:


> Laz... Tell her this:
> 
> Mira, no te portes asi conmigo por favor, saves que soy buena clienta y no quiero quejarme con tu manejadora.
> 
> Meaning: look please don't behave that way with me, you know I'm a good customer and I really don't want to complain to your manager.
> 
> There have been times when people will treat me kind of crappy at places like this and they'll complain or talk smack thinking I don't understand... If I do I always say that, or something to let them know I understand and after that I guess they figure I could tell their manager everything they've been saying so they decide to behave and be extra nice... It's worth a shot


 
You're the sweetest sweet!    This made me smile!



heartoflove said:


> Laz, easier said than done, but don't let her get to you! Just picture your gang of thrifty gals with you when she starts to get all crazy. We need you to go there and share your amazing dollar finds!
> 
> 
> 
> All from GW. This first one I found when I was about to give up hope and thought the trip wasn't worth it. No tag so they gave it to me for 7.99.
> View attachment 2478236
> 
> 
> That have me pep in my step. And so I kept moving along the racks to find this! Too bad it had a tag but at 9.99 I'm fine with it. Must've been same owner as above.
> View attachment 2478237
> 
> 
> You can't see the true color of these but they're a dark navy blue and velvety. Ooh. I will admit they're a bit tighter than I'd like but that's what long shirts are for. 14.99
> 
> 
> And no pictures to show, but on this trip I also bought thick black Zara leggings for 8 and current season black Zara booties for 9.99. I love Zara! Admittedly I even once in a blue moon splurge full price on their clothes.
> 
> 
> The other is a pair of COH capris for 4.99. The capris are really short and not my style so I figured I'd hack off the legs and turn them into denim shorts when summer comes. If summer comes that is.


 
I did picture all of you there with me today and it helped!

I went after giving myself a serious talking to.  It is just wrong that she's doing this kind of stuff.  So I went and did well.

I seriously think Chowlover is right, Bipolar might be right.  Holy Moly.

Went thru the same kind of behavior and I wasn't sure what I was going to do.  She was friendly to everyone but me.  

I finally decided that if she's going to micromanage and discriminate I would just stop making adjustments and being nice for her.  Because she was cashiering I didn't remove hangers for her. I didn't count my items.  I asked her to fold everything.  I asked for double bags.  And then I didn't chat or act nice at all. No small talk. I didn't act mean, I just didn't care.  

And when the line built up and she got all frantic, I didn't help. At all.  Huge difference for me.  That is what a regular customer does anyhow.  I've just been nice too long.  So I stopped.  It felt good and I got in and out fast.  I won't linger there anymore.  And I had a good time with my fellow thrifters.  So I consider it a success!  Pics tomorrow!

Thank you ALL for being so dang sweet!  And offering excellent advice.

Wildfury your comment about ... the determination about if the low price was worth the hassle ... the answer is that it probably is ... (probably) ...  but more than that .. I don't want my happy place ruined like authenticplease mentioned.  

It also allows me to see exactly what pushed the trigger and why I got so upset.  Which is useful!  Thrifting as therapy!  




mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


 
OH MY GOD

I didn't even think it was possible that I would love a dress more than the sadly-Madonna-cone-bra one .... but I LOVED that dress on Blake Lively!  And I know you will look even better in it!  Congrats!  Ya stole yerself a wedding dress little missy and it is perfect!


----------



## Tomsmom

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


 

Oh what a score!!!  Congratulations, the dress is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lazlo8

heartoflove said:


> Thanks Chow! I love knowing facts about my thrifted purchases.
> 
> Back to today's haul. After Crossroads and BE, I stopped at the nearby GW to unload what they wouldn't take. Then I did serious damage. I had to make myself leave after a few hours...(apologies for the poor quality of photos)
> 
> Joie silk dress 12.99
> View attachment 2479191
> 
> 
> James Perse button down 7.99
> View attachment 2479194
> 
> 
> American Apparel lace top (they had about 4 of the same thing in the store) Really pretty ivory with blush trim 7.99
> View attachment 2479195
> View attachment 2479197
> 
> 
> DVF abiba tuxedo blouse. Great pleated detail. 7.99
> View attachment 2479198
> 
> View attachment 2479199
> 
> 
> DVF Whitman silk blouse. 19.99. (Expensive I know but I couldn't leave it behind)
> View attachment 2479200
> 
> 
> Anthro Deletta lace layered peplum 7.99
> View attachment 2479201
> 
> 
> More to come!


 
The green green of the DVF!  So pretty and I love the spiderweb lace of the DVF!  I also love your ... mannequin ... I want one!  Beautiful!

Been there in the ... "OK now CRAZY person we have to leave it has been over two hours!  And who has the money for this!?" self talk thing ... oh yeah ....


----------



## axya

heartoflove said:


> TWO SECONDS AWAY FROM FINISHING MY POST AND THEN THE APP CRASHED. ::shakes fists:: Let me try again.
> 
> I can't multiquote on my phone so thanks to everyone. Indeed a good thrift day. Here's the rest of my haul.
> 
> Jcrew taupe lace tee 7.99
> View attachment 2479355
> 
> 
> JCrew black herringbone blazer. Love the fun details! 19.99
> View attachment 2479356
> View attachment 2479357
> View attachment 2479358
> 
> 
> NWT madewell navy blue lace and scalloped top 7.99
> View attachment 2479359
> 
> 
> And lastly a Zara trench. There's a button missing in the front but I checked before buying and the spares are on the tag. Yay. 12.99
> View attachment 2479362
> 
> 
> I should prob stop shopping for a bit especially since I won a Chanel (my first!!!!) on eBay last night.





Wow, nice haul!  which store was that?


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


 Oh my goodness! Such a gorgeous dress at such a great price! I can't wait to see it on you. I am soooo happy for you.


----------



## heartoflove

lazlo8 said:


> The green green of the DVF!  So pretty and I love the spiderweb lace of the DVF!  I also love your ... mannequin ... I want one!  Beautiful!
> 
> Been there in the ... "OK now CRAZY person we have to leave it has been over two hours!  And who has the money for this!?" self talk thing ... oh yeah ....




She's from a magical place called Home Goods &#128516; I've always wanted one but they're darn expensive. Saw her a few years ago (they still sell her from time to time) and she was a decent price. She models all my clothes I know longer want and sell on eBay. 



axya said:


> Wow, nice haul!  which store was that?




Goodwill in Chelsea. Everything I bought was red tag so no half off but it's fine. I sometimes prefer them not having a price sticker and just a color tag because by default it's the lowest price.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> I get blinded by sale prices too!
> 
> 
> 
> You're the sweetest sweet!    This made me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> I did picture all of you there with me today and it helped!
> 
> I went after giving myself a serious talking to.  It is just wrong that she's doing this kind of stuff.  So I went and did well.
> 
> I seriously think Chowlover is right, Bipolar might be right.  Holy Moly.
> 
> Went thru the same kind of behavior and I wasn't sure what I was going to do.  She was friendly to everyone but me.
> 
> I finally decided that if she's going to micromanage and discriminate I would just stop making adjustments and being nice for her.  Because she was cashiering I didn't remove hangers for her. I didn't count my items.  I asked her to fold everything.  I asked for double bags.  And then I didn't chat or act nice at all. No small talk. I didn't act mean, I just didn't care.
> 
> And when the line built up and she got all frantic, I didn't help. At all.  Huge difference for me.  That is what a regular customer does anyhow.  I've just been nice too long.  So I stopped.  It felt good and I got in and out fast.  I won't linger there anymore.  And I had a good time with my fellow thrifters.  So I consider it a success!  Pics tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you ALL for being so dang sweet!  And offering excellent advice.
> 
> Wildfury your comment about ... the determination about if the low price was worth the hassle ... the answer is that it probably is ... (probably) ...  but more than that .. I don't want my happy place ruined like authenticplease mentioned.
> 
> It also allows me to see exactly what pushed the trigger and why I got so upset.  Which is useful!  Thrifting as therapy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD
> 
> I didn't even think it was possible that I would love a dress more than the sadly-Madonna-cone-bra one .... but I LOVED that dress on Blake Lively!  And I know you will look even better in it!  Congrats!  Ya stole yerself a wedding dress little missy and it is perfect!


Good job! I'm so glad you weren't helpful today. Hopefully she will wise up by your next trip. 


There was a piece on 60 Minutes tonight about how many people have mental illness and don't get the help they need. So sad. It happened to my BFF's sister in law who is bi-polar. When you mentioned the mood swings it made me think of her.


----------



## wildfury

Raven3766 said:


> It's just a simple black leather vintage bag. It's quite unassuming unless you look at the emblem and actually read.
> Also the Nova checks are on the inside of the front pocket. Probably why no one picked it up; they didn't read or
> look in the front pocket.  It needs cleaning.
> http://
> http://



Ooh, I think it's quite lovely!  Especially with the emblem right on the front like that .



heartoflove said:


> Thanks Chow! I love knowing facts about my thrifted purchases.
> 
> Back to today's haul. After Crossroads and BE, I stopped at the nearby  GW to unload what they wouldn't take. Then I did serious damage. I had  to make myself leave after a few hours...(apologies for the poor quality  of photos)
> 
> Joie silk dress 12.99
> View attachment 2479191
> 
> 
> James Perse button down 7.99
> View attachment 2479194
> 
> 
> American Apparel lace top (they had about 4 of the same thing in the store) Really pretty ivory with blush trim 7.99
> View attachment 2479195
> View attachment 2479197
> 
> 
> DVF abiba tuxedo blouse. Great pleated detail. 7.99
> View attachment 2479198
> 
> View attachment 2479199
> 
> 
> DVF Whitman silk blouse. 19.99. (Expensive I know but I couldn't leave it behind)
> View attachment 2479200
> 
> 
> Anthro Deletta lace layered peplum 7.99
> View attachment 2479201
> 
> 
> More to come!



That white DVF blouse is so pretty!



mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE  wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very  fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but  none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale  today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it  was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to  mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and  they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about  to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang  and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress.  I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!



Wow, beautiful dress!  A total steal as well.  I think this one is much better than your first one, it really worked out!



topursewithlove said:


> This is a B. Makowsky Glove Leather  Slouchy Hobo with Stitch Detail in the color nutmeg. I'm trying to find a  replacement zipper pull, and the hardware rings around the handle need  to be knocked back together. The inside in perfect condition. I'm seeing  this on QVC for $268. I paid 59 cents at Goodwill Outlet! I had never  heard of B. Makowsky until now, but I really love this bag so I'm  excited to try her.



Wow, what a deal!  I'm sure it'll fix up great.



lazlo8 said:


> I get blinded by sale prices too!
> 
> 
> 
> You're the sweetest sweet!    This made me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> I did picture all of you there with me today and it helped!
> 
> I went after giving myself a serious talking to.  It is just wrong that she's doing this kind of stuff.  So I went and did well.
> 
> I seriously think Chowlover is right, Bipolar might be right.  Holy Moly.
> 
> Went thru the same kind of behavior and I wasn't sure what I was going to do.  She was friendly to everyone but me.
> 
> I finally decided that if she's going to micromanage and discriminate I  would just stop making adjustments and being nice for her.  Because she  was cashiering I didn't remove hangers for her. I didn't count my items.   I asked her to fold everything.  I asked for double bags.  And then I  didn't chat or act nice at all. No small talk. I didn't act mean, I just  didn't care.
> 
> And when the line built up and she got all frantic, I didn't help. At  all.  Huge difference for me.  That is what a regular customer does  anyhow.  I've just been nice too long.  So I stopped.  It felt good and I  got in and out fast.  I won't linger there anymore.  And I had a good  time with my fellow thrifters.  So I consider it a success!  Pics  tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you ALL for being so dang sweet!  And offering excellent advice.
> 
> Wildfury your comment about ... the determination about if the low price  was worth the hassle ... the answer is that it probably is ...  (probably) ...  but more than that .. I don't want my happy place ruined  like authenticplease mentioned.
> 
> It also allows me to see exactly what pushed the trigger and why I got so upset.  Which is useful!  Thrifting as therapy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD
> 
> I didn't even think it was possible that I would love a dress more than  the sadly-Madonna-cone-bra one .... but I LOVED that dress on Blake  Lively!  And I know you will look even better in it!  Congrats!  Ya  stole yerself a wedding dress little missy and it is perfect!



It'll be interesting to see how she treats you the next time!  She might decide she misses the super sweet you and smarten up .


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!



Wow wow wow!! I'm so happy for you. That's an AMAZING price...


----------



## wildfury

Hey there.....is that a cat in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?





I bought this Moschino blazer for $7.99 yesterday...I think it's probably the tackiest thing I own!  I couldn't help it.  It was just so unique and quirky.





The back...of course there are cats there too:





A close up of the pretties:





Not enough cats for you?  Don't worry, the buttons have them too:





Sadly...it's completely unwearable!  Not just because of the design, but  because it was washed improperly.  It's all wrinkled and out of shape!   Do you guys think it could be restored to its former glory?

And Krissie, I found another LPS Blythe !


----------



## Raven3766

wildfury said:


> Hey there.....is that a cat in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this Moschino blazer for $7.99 yesterday...I think it's probably the tackiest thing I own! I couldn't help it. It was just so unique and quirky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...of course there are cats there too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the pretties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough cats for you? Don't worry, the buttons have them too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...it's completely unwearable! Not just because of the design, but because it was washed improperly. It's all wrinkled and out of shape! Do you guys think it could be restored to its former glory?
> 
> And Krissie, I found another LPS Blythe !


Send it to the cleaners. I think it's rather cool. I'm a dog person, but I'm lovin' the cats.


----------



## JOODLZ

TinksDelite said:


> Today was 50% off clothing at GW so I braved the crowds..
> 
> Got a couple of Banana Republic polos for my son, and a random skirt for work.  But I also scored a pair of Buffalo David Bitton Felow Cropped jeans for $2.50 (retails for around $108)
> 
> Not 1/2 off but for these prices I couldn't pass them up!
> 
> Dooney & Bourke ID Coin/Key Case $3
> 
> Coach Mini Signature Top Handle Pouch $4



NICE!



mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!



Gorgeous, Paris-perfect gown...fabulous thrifty price...congrats!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

heartoflove said:


> TWO SECONDS AWAY FROM FINISHING MY POST AND THEN THE APP CRASHED. ::shakes fists:: Let me try again.
> 
> I can't multiquote on my phone so thanks to everyone. Indeed a good thrift day. Here's the rest of my haul.
> 
> Jcrew taupe lace tee 7.99
> View attachment 2479355
> 
> 
> JCrew black herringbone blazer. Love the fun details! 19.99
> View attachment 2479356
> View attachment 2479357
> View attachment 2479358
> 
> 
> NWT madewell navy blue lace and scalloped top 7.99
> View attachment 2479359
> 
> 
> And lastly a Zara trench. There's a button missing in the front but I checked before buying and the spares are on the tag. Yay. 12.99
> View attachment 2479362
> 
> 
> I should prob stop shopping for a bit especially since I won a Chanel (my first!!!!) on eBay last night.



Beautiful stuff...wanna see the Chanel!



lazlo8 said:


> I did picture all of you there with me today and it helped!
> 
> I went after giving myself a serious talking to.  It is just wrong that she's doing this kind of stuff.  So I went and did well.
> 
> I seriously think Chowlover is right, Bipolar might be right.  Holy Moly.
> 
> Went thru the same kind of behavior and I wasn't sure what I was going to do.  She was friendly to everyone but me.
> 
> I finally decided that if she's going to micromanage and discriminate I would just stop making adjustments and being nice for her.  Because she was cashiering I didn't remove hangers for her. I didn't count my items.  I asked her to fold everything.  I asked for double bags.  And then I didn't chat or act nice at all. No small talk. I didn't act mean, I just didn't care.
> 
> And when the line built up and she got all frantic, I didn't help. At all.  Huge difference for me.  That is what a regular customer does anyhow.  I've just been nice too long.  So I stopped.  It felt good and I got in and out fast.  I won't linger there anymore.  And I had a good time with my fellow thrifters.  So I consider it a success!  Pics tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you ALL for being so dang sweet!  And offering excellent advice.
> 
> Wildfury your comment about ... the determination about if the low price was worth the hassle ... the answer is that it probably is ... (probably) ...  but more than that .. I don't want my happy place ruined like authenticplease mentioned.
> 
> It also allows me to see exactly what pushed the trigger and why I got so upset.  Which is useful!  Thrifting as therapy!



I think you chose the right path...thrifting IS therapy...happy place happy again...thrift on!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

wildfury said:


> Hey there.....is that a cat in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?
> 
> I bought this Moschino blazer for $7.99 yesterday...I think it's probably the tackiest thing I own!  I couldn't help it.  It was just so unique and quirky.
> 
> The back...of course there are cats there too:
> 
> A close up of the pretties:
> 
> Not enough cats for you?  Don't worry, the buttons have them too:
> 
> Sadly...it's completely unwearable!  Not just because of the design, but  because it was washed improperly.  It's all wrinkled and out of shape!   Do you guys think it could be restored to its former glory?
> 
> And Krissie, I found another LPS Blythe !



Kitty blazer too cool...love the buttons! Bet a good professional pressing would help.



Raven3766 said:


> Send it to the cleaners. I think it's rather cool. I'm a dog person, but I'm lovin' the cats.



Yeah...send it to the cleaners!


----------



## JOODLZ

Now this is what I call a "real" Florida leather jacket  Black leather leaves sewn over a black net zip-up jacket $24.99. (Hey Jama...thought of you!) iPhone pics aren't great, but you can see the turquoise, long-sleeve t-shirt underneath. No tags inside except size. And of course, my latest Coach find $24.99! Worn with vintage Sergio Valente boots...free from a girlfriend a few years ago.


----------



## soleilbrun

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


 Congratulations! It is gorgeous and the price is more than right. What will you do with the left over money ear marked for the dress ?


----------



## mharri20

Ugh I downloaded the newest version of the app and can't multi-quote now!!  

Thank you for all of the sweet comments!! I am thrilled with the purchase. Now I have to wait a year and a half before I wear it  

But Jama is right!!! With the dress, alterations, AND my valentino shoes I will be under my $2000 dress budget! My fiancé knew I was having a hard time picking a dress because everything I tried on that I liked was 5-6k :/ I couldn't justify that. Even on eBay or preowned sites they were 4k. When I showed him the receipt he was in shock. We are now much less stressed about the wedding and house budgets to say the least!


----------



## mharri20

JOODLZ said:


> Now this is what I call a "real" Florida leather jacket  Black leather leaves sewn over a black net zip-up jacket $24.99. (Hey Jama...thought of you!) iPhone pics aren't great, but you can see the turquoise, long-sleeve t-shirt underneath. No tags inside except size. And of course, my latest Coach find $24.99! Worn with vintage Sergio Valente boots...free from a girlfriend a few years ago.




That jacket is so cool!!!!


----------



## kcf68

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


Very pretty !  Yay for finding one so quickly!


----------



## Deborah105

Crapski - I had a million multi-quotes and bam - gone.

I have loved everything I've been seeing here ladies! Holy hannah, such good shopping. I get shopping-boners just looking at everything. I seriously cannot believe everything!

::excuse crude-excited behavior::


----------



## KrissieNO.5

heartoflove said:


> TWO SECONDS AWAY FROM FINISHING MY POST AND THEN THE APP CRASHED. ::shakes fists:: Let me try again.
> 
> I can't multiquote on my phone so thanks to everyone. Indeed a good thrift day. Here's the rest of my haul.
> 
> Jcrew taupe lace tee 7.99
> View attachment 2479355
> 
> 
> JCrew black herringbone blazer. Love the fun details! 19.99
> View attachment 2479356
> View attachment 2479357
> View attachment 2479358
> 
> 
> NWT madewell navy blue lace and scalloped top 7.99
> View attachment 2479359
> 
> 
> And lastly a Zara trench. There's a button missing in the front but I checked before buying and the spares are on the tag. Yay. 12.99
> View attachment 2479362
> 
> 
> I should prob stop shopping for a bit especially since I won a Chanel (my first!!!!) on eBay last night.



Cannot wait to see the chanel!


----------



## LuxeDeb

wildfury said:


> Hey there.....is that a cat in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?
> I bought this Moschino blazer for $7.99 yesterday...I think it's probably the tackiest thing I own!  I couldn't help it.  It was just so unique and quirky.
> 
> Sadly...it's completely unwearable!  Not just because of the design, but  because it was washed improperly.  It's all wrinkled and out of shape!   Do you guys think it could be restored to its former glory?
> 
> And Krissie, I found another LPS Blythe !



Love, love, love the Moschino blazer. I love the quirkiness of Moschino & this is definately up there! Take it to a dry cleaner. I am sure they can get it back to its former glory.



heartoflove said:


> Thanks Chow! I love knowing facts about my thrifted purchases.
> 
> Back to today's haul. After Crossroads and BE, I stopped at the nearby GW to unload what they wouldn't take. Then I did serious damage. I had to make myself leave after a few hours...(apologies for the poor quality of photos)
> 
> Joie silk dress 12.99
> View attachment 2479191
> 
> 
> James Perse button down 7.99
> View attachment 2479194
> 
> 
> American Apparel lace top (they had about 4 of the same thing in the store) Really pretty ivory with blush trim 7.99
> View attachment 2479195
> View attachment 2479197
> 
> 
> DVF abiba tuxedo blouse. Great pleated detail. 7.99
> View attachment 2479198
> 
> View attachment 2479199
> 
> 
> DVF Whitman silk blouse. 19.99. (Expensive I know but I couldn't leave it behind)
> View attachment 2479200
> 
> 
> Anthro Deletta lace layered peplum 7.99
> View attachment 2479201
> 
> 
> More to come!



Lovely finds. Joie & Deletta make great pieces. I almost purchased that James Perse top at Nordstrom Rack last week. It is currently marked down to $19.99 I think & for that we can get all kinds of stuff. Your price is the winner. I love the DVF tops. Total score!



mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!



So gorgeous! So perfect for a Paris wedding. You will be a vision of loveliness! And with the Blake Lively pics you can totally resell it after the wedding (and probably make a profit). I know, not something you want to think about yet. Wait until after the wedding though & you see how much space a wedding dress can take up. 
I just have to mention (because only you all would appreciate this), I got married 2 years ago & already had a wedding dress on hand. When I worked at Neiman Marcus we had an employee sale one year with cancelled order wedding dresses. All the dresses were only $250 each & I found a beautiful dress (still had the $6995 tags on it.) I need to sell it. It is taking up too much room. Anyway, I knew I was going to get married some day, so I bought it. I don't know if my husband should have been scared that I had a wedding dress in my closet, but luckily he was thrilled with my thriftiness! 



topursewithlove said:


> This is a B. Makowsky Glove Leather Slouchy Hobo with Stitch Detail in the color nutmeg. I'm trying to find a replacement zipper pull, and the hardware rings around the handle need to be knocked back together. The inside in perfect condition. I'm seeing this on QVC for $268. I paid 59 cents at Goodwill Outlet! I had never heard of B. Makowsky until now, but I really love this bag so I'm excited to try her.



 Holy moly! I don't know a lot about Makowsky, but that looks awesome for .59. Great find.


----------



## chowlover2

wildfury said:


> Hey there.....is that a cat in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this Moschino blazer for $7.99 yesterday...I think it's probably the tackiest thing I own!  I couldn't help it.  It was just so unique and quirky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...of course there are cats there too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up of the pretties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough cats for you?  Don't worry, the buttons have them too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...it's completely unwearable!  Not just because of the design, but  because it was washed improperly.  It's all wrinkled and out of shape!   Do you guys think it could be restored to its former glory?
> 
> And Krissie, I found another LPS Blythe !


That jacket is too cute! I bet Lazlo would steam it back to it's former glory, but I bet a good dry cleaner could work wonders. The buttons alone are worth the $$$ you paid for the jacket!


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> That jacket is too cute! I bet Lazlo would steam it back to it's former glory, but I bet a good dry cleaner could work wonders. The buttons alone are worth the $$$ you paid for the jacket!


 
Absolutely ... 100% ... Steam the heck outta it ... which might be what the cleaners would do.  It's an awesome jacket ... I would DIE to wear that!  It's amazing!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Absolutely ... 100% ... Steam the heck outta it ... which might be what the cleaners would do.  It's an awesome jacket ... I would DIE to wear that!  It's amazing!


As soon as I saw the pics I thought of you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ok this is going to wrap up my NY bargains! It took so long to go thru everything I was to lazy to iron before taking pics.

Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere sweater $39.95




LV sweater tag. Zac Posen wool/cashmere cami. It has sequins sewn into the straps & trim $9.48




Walter mini skirt (love the hidden pockets) $18.95. Theory mini skirt $19.95




Bottega Veneta skirt $12.48. Anna Sui silk top $12.48




Etro linen skirt $19.95. Blumarine silk skirt $34.95




Now on to more bargains! I just hit a big $5 sale + a consignment shop with an extra 50% off  clearance sale + I got a gorgeous Alexander McQueen leather skirt 95%  off... have to take pics of those!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok this is going to wrap up my NY bargains! It took so long to go thru everything I was to lazy to iron before taking pics.
> 
> Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere sweater $39.95
> View attachment 2480088
> View attachment 2480089
> 
> 
> LV sweater tag. Zac Posen wool/cashmere cami. It has sequins sewn into the straps & trim $9.48
> View attachment 2480090
> View attachment 2480091
> 
> 
> Walter mini skirt (love the hidden pockets) $18.95. Theory mini skirt $19.95
> View attachment 2480092
> View attachment 2480093
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta skirt $12.48. Anna Sui silk top $12.48
> View attachment 2480094
> View attachment 2480095
> 
> 
> Etro linen skirt $19.95. Blumarine silk skirt $34.95
> View attachment 2480096
> View attachment 2480097
> 
> 
> Now on to more bargains! I just hit a big $5 sale + a consignment shop with an extra 50% off  clearance sale + I got a gorgeous Alexander McQueen leather skirt 95%  off... have to take pics of those!


I love that LV sweater!


----------



## wildfury

Thanks for the comments about the cat blazer .  Just wondering...would you guys wear it out (beside Laz who already commented on that )?

Well, I don't have a steamer.  Would ironing it be a bad idea?  How about hanging it in the bathroom while I'm taking a hot shower?  I don't think I could make it look worse, so I'll save the dry cleaner as a last resort.

It's also missing one button, which sucks.  I certainly don't want to replace all of them!  And it's too small for me so I can't wear it anyway.  I guess I'll throw it in the weight loss pile for now.



LuxeDeb said:


> Ok this is going to wrap up my NY bargains! It took so long to go thru everything I was to lazy to iron before taking pics.
> 
> Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere sweater $39.95
> View attachment 2480088
> View attachment 2480089
> 
> 
> LV sweater tag. Zac Posen wool/cashmere cami. It has sequins sewn into the straps & trim $9.48
> View attachment 2480090
> View attachment 2480091
> 
> 
> Walter mini skirt (love the hidden pockets) $18.95. Theory mini skirt $19.95
> View attachment 2480092
> View attachment 2480093
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta skirt $12.48. Anna Sui silk top $12.48
> View attachment 2480094
> View attachment 2480095
> 
> 
> Etro linen skirt $19.95. Blumarine silk skirt $34.95
> View attachment 2480096
> View attachment 2480097
> 
> 
> Now on to more bargains! I just hit a big $5 sale + a consignment shop with an extra 50% off  clearance sale + I got a gorgeous Alexander McQueen leather skirt 95%  off... have to take pics of those!



That LV sweater, wow!  But a $5 leather McQueen skirt???  That's just amazing!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok this is going to wrap up my NY bargains! It took so long to go thru everything I was to lazy to iron before taking pics.
> 
> Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere sweater $39.95
> View attachment 2480088
> View attachment 2480089
> 
> 
> LV sweater tag. Zac Posen wool/cashmere cami. It has sequins sewn into the straps & trim $9.48
> View attachment 2480090
> View attachment 2480091
> 
> 
> Walter mini skirt (love the hidden pockets) $18.95. Theory mini skirt $19.95
> View attachment 2480092
> View attachment 2480093
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta skirt $12.48. Anna Sui silk top $12.48
> View attachment 2480094
> View attachment 2480095
> 
> 
> Etro linen skirt $19.95. Blumarine silk skirt $34.95
> View attachment 2480096
> View attachment 2480097
> 
> 
> Now on to more bargains! I just hit a big $5 sale + a consignment shop with an extra 50% off  clearance sale + I got a gorgeous Alexander McQueen leather skirt 95%  off... have to take pics of those!



I'm loving that Walter mini skirt. It's really unique and cute and hidden pockets are always a +!


----------



## lazlo8

Yesterday after Sunday thrift I had some time and Goodwill was calling me ... (shocking ... it never calls ...) and so I thought I would swing by there .... I needed to calm down too before returning home ...

At first I was greeted with handbags that were insanely priced. Seriously Goodwill? Really? ... and of course there were the shoes that belong in the garbage priced at $19.99 ... but I dug in ....





Look at this tag! I swear I have another vintage dress that has this exact tag on it ... I will go dig around and see if I can locate it ....





This is amazing fabric ... It's barkcloth I think ... anyhow it is screenprinted and amazing and from the 60's ..

Maxi skirt that is actually long enough for me. With a snug top or very fitted stucted blazer, this looks awesome. The Goodwill ladies were excited by it. Handmade. Love. Was $2.50 cause it had a blue tag ...









Strapless dress that actually stays up on it's own power. I have a buddy who told me once that anything that requires a special bra is probably asking for trouble. And I agree, wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen. But I think in this dress, I could do cartwheels and hang on the monkey bars and climb trees.





Alfred Sung ... $4 ... half off at Goodwill ...





Brand new bikini ... $1

The tags are still on it and they were $74 for the top and $64 for the bottoms ... that is crazy .... It still has the safety tape ... so If I die off after wearing it be kind at my funeral and don't tell my Mom I croaked from the crotch rot ...

(obviously I will wash it)





Abercrombie hoodie that feels so soft ... so soft ... seriously wish I had this is every color ever .... so soft ... $1 ... doesn't seem like anyone wore this.





It is I ... Mrs. Green Jeans ....

LOVE these ... banana republic ... great color ... they were $1 ... (the $1 stuff comes from Sunday thrift ... of course)


----------



## 312mrileysofia

chowlover2 said:


> I love that LV sweater!


+2. And I love the BV skirt! What a haul!


----------



## LuxeDeb

wildfury said:


> Thanks for the comments about the cat blazer .  Just wondering...would you guys wear it out (beside Laz who already commented on that )?
> 
> Well, I don't have a steamer.  Would ironing it be a bad idea?  How about hanging it in the bathroom while I'm taking a hot shower?  I don't think I could make it look worse, so I'll save the dry cleaner as a last resort.
> 
> It's also missing one button, which sucks.  I certainly don't want to replace all of them!  And it's too small for me so I can't wear it anyway.  I guess I'll throw it in the weight loss pile for now.
> 
> 
> 
> That LV sweater, wow!  But a $5 leather McQueen skirt???  That's just amazing!



I wish! Oops, that was 3 different sales! The McQueen skirt is a steal for what I paid though. It still has the $1595 tags on it. It is meant to look like a light blue jean skirt, but it is leather. It looks like something I will get a lot of use out of.
I would totally wear your Moschino cat jacket! But I have an almost fearless sense of fashion . I cannot tell what it is made out of, but I would try to carefully iron it.


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Now this is what I call a "real" Florida leather jacket  Black leather leaves sewn over a black net zip-up jacket $24.99. (Hey Jama...thought of you!) iPhone pics aren't great, but you can see the turquoise, long-sleeve t-shirt underneath. No tags inside except size. And of course, my latest Coach find $24.99! Worn with vintage Sergio Valente boots...free from a girlfriend a few years ago.


 
You look great and I love that jacket!



LuxeDeb said:


> Ok this is going to wrap up my NY bargains! It took so long to go thru everything I was to lazy to iron before taking pics.
> 
> Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere sweater $39.95
> View attachment 2480088
> View attachment 2480089
> 
> 
> LV sweater tag. Zac Posen wool/cashmere cami. It has sequins sewn into the straps & trim $9.48
> View attachment 2480090
> View attachment 2480091
> 
> 
> Walter mini skirt (love the hidden pockets) $18.95. Theory mini skirt $19.95
> View attachment 2480092
> View attachment 2480093
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta skirt $12.48. Anna Sui silk top $12.48
> View attachment 2480094
> View attachment 2480095
> 
> 
> Etro linen skirt $19.95. Blumarine silk skirt $34.95
> View attachment 2480096
> View attachment 2480097
> 
> 
> Now on to more bargains! I just hit a big $5 sale + a consignment shop with an extra 50% off  clearance sale + I got a gorgeous Alexander McQueen leather skirt 95%  off... have to take pics of those!


 
Gorgeous LV sweater!


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

$2.99 at Goodwill cause it was half off ... It had one flaw, it needed me to sew on a button. It had the extra button in it ... hooray!!!

Remember when Equipment fever gripped us all?




I really do need to spend more time in the shirts. I have a severe imbalance in ratios. Tons of bottoms and then ... apparently I am going ... topless? I have a ton of blazers ... (though not a Moschino with CATS on it! haha!!) and I need better blouses. This year's resolution ... to go thru the shirts. My Mom loves going thru shirts. I'm in dresses and jeans ... she's shopping shirts. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

Simple white skirt .... by ALC ...





Gorgeous details ... never worn ... not a spot on it ....








I paid $1 .... these sell at SAKS for $400 .... unreal ...


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

Amazing Sweater dress ... it looks crazy good on ... by Leon Max ... brand new. The thrift got a huge clear out donation of Max studio stuff .... all brand new. I bought a lot of it. It was all $1 and then dropped to 20 cents ... seriously. 

There's a manager there who decided all of that wasn't marked high enough after the first batch so there's a ton of it that will not go on sale. It is all marked at $15 and so on ... so I got lucky 

Lots of it has wool ... so it gets to go in the freezer. Moths.

Overall it was a good haul ... I got some lovely things for the Hubs too!


----------



## LisaK026

I found this today, and I am not sure why, but I LOVE it. I can't find any price comparisons anywhere (or much info on the artist), but I paid $14.99


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> As soon as I saw the pics I thought of you!


 
Yeah I should probably just sew cats all over my clothes ... I was holding out but it's probably high time ....



LisaK026 said:


> I found this today, and I am not sure why, but I LOVE it. I can't find any price comparisons anywhere (or much info on the artist), but I paid $14.99


 
It's beautiful ... just lovely ....


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That dress is TDF! And the price....AMAZING!




mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> Now this is what I call a "real" Florida leather jacket  Black leather leaves sewn over a black net zip-up jacket $24.99. (Hey Jama...thought of you!) iPhone pics aren't great, but you can see the turquoise, long-sleeve t-shirt underneath. No tags inside except size. And of course, my latest Coach find $24.99! Worn with vintage Sergio Valente boots...free from a girlfriend a few years ago.


 
You look great!  That leather jacket is divine!!!  Beautiful and so cool!  I love the way it looks, all flowers and the contrast ... very pretty!

Someone told me that all of Florida smells like Vanilla ...



Deborah105 said:


> Crapski - I had a million multi-quotes and bam - gone.
> 
> I have loved everything I've been seeing here ladies! Holy hannah, such good shopping. I get shopping-boners just looking at everything. I seriously cannot believe everything!
> 
> ::excuse crude-excited behavior::


 
Oh I hate that when that happens!

Yes the thread is on fireeeeee!!



LuxeDeb said:


> Ok this is going to wrap up my NY bargains! It took so long to go thru everything I was to lazy to iron before taking pics.
> 
> Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere sweater $39.95
> View attachment 2480088
> View attachment 2480089
> 
> 
> LV sweater tag. Zac Posen wool/cashmere cami. It has sequins sewn into the straps & trim $9.48
> View attachment 2480090
> View attachment 2480091
> 
> 
> Walter mini skirt (love the hidden pockets) $18.95. Theory mini skirt $19.95
> View attachment 2480092
> View attachment 2480093
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta skirt $12.48. Anna Sui silk top $12.48
> View attachment 2480094
> View attachment 2480095
> 
> 
> Etro linen skirt $19.95. Blumarine silk skirt $34.95
> View attachment 2480096
> View attachment 2480097
> 
> 
> Now on to more bargains! I just hit a big $5 sale + a consignment shop with an extra 50% off clearance sale + I got a gorgeous Alexander McQueen leather skirt 95% off... have to take pics of those!


 
The massive massive awesomeness!  You must be the best dressed person EVER.  Amazing!  I love the LV sweater!  How pretty!



jamamcg said:


> Got a Dior winter scarf today. Nothing special just a scratchy Acrylic 80's one
> View attachment 2479352
> 
> It's navy blue. My camera made it look brown.


 
I like it ... it will come in handy!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok this is going to wrap up my NY bargains! It took so long to go thru everything I was to lazy to iron before taking pics.
> 
> Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere sweater $39.95
> View attachment 2480088
> View attachment 2480089
> 
> 
> LV sweater tag. Zac Posen wool/cashmere cami. It has sequins sewn into the straps & trim $9.48
> View attachment 2480090
> View attachment 2480091
> 
> 
> Walter mini skirt (love the hidden pockets) $18.95. Theory mini skirt $19.95
> View attachment 2480092
> View attachment 2480093
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta skirt $12.48. Anna Sui silk top $12.48
> View attachment 2480094
> View attachment 2480095
> 
> 
> Etro linen skirt $19.95. Blumarine silk skirt $34.95
> View attachment 2480096
> View attachment 2480097
> 
> 
> Now on to more bargains! I just hit a big $5 sale + a consignment shop with an extra 50% off  clearance sale + I got a gorgeous Alexander McQueen leather skirt 95%  off... have to take pics of those!



You cannot mention a McQueen piece and not show a picture while I am here :/ especially a leather piece. Can't wait to see


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah I should probably just sew cats all over my clothes ... I was holding out but it's probably high time ....
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful ... just lovely ....


You won't be alone, if I found a jacket with Chow Chows are over it I would be wearing it. Best I can do is a scarf that has chows on it with other breeds!


----------



## chowlover2

wildfury said:


> Thanks for the comments about the cat blazer .  Just wondering...would you guys wear it out (beside Laz who already commented on that )?
> 
> Well, I don't have a steamer.  Would ironing it be a bad idea?  How about hanging it in the bathroom while I'm taking a hot shower?  I don't think I could make it look worse, so I'll save the dry cleaner as a last resort.
> 
> It's also missing one button, which sucks.  I certainly don't want to replace all of them!  And it's too small for me so I can't wear it anyway.  I guess I'll throw it in the weight loss pile for
> 
> 
> That LV sweater, wow!  But a $5 leather McQueen skirt???  That's just amazing!


I would wear it! I'm a big animal lover. Sadly cannot have cats right now because of the little red Chow girl in my avatar, she has incredible prey drive. Prior to her I had 2.


----------



## mharri20

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok this is going to wrap up my NY bargains! It took so long to go thru everything I was to lazy to iron before taking pics.
> 
> Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere sweater $39.95
> View attachment 2480088
> View attachment 2480089
> 
> 
> LV sweater tag. Zac Posen wool/cashmere cami. It has sequins sewn into the straps & trim $9.48
> View attachment 2480090
> View attachment 2480091
> 
> 
> Walter mini skirt (love the hidden pockets) $18.95. Theory mini skirt $19.95
> View attachment 2480092
> View attachment 2480093
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta skirt $12.48. Anna Sui silk top $12.48
> View attachment 2480094
> View attachment 2480095
> 
> 
> Etro linen skirt $19.95. Blumarine silk skirt $34.95
> View attachment 2480096
> View attachment 2480097
> 
> 
> Now on to more bargains! I just hit a big $5 sale + a consignment shop with an extra 50% off  clearance sale + I got a gorgeous Alexander McQueen leather skirt 95%  off... have to take pics of those!




That LV sweater....obsessed!!!! And the theory skirt is such a classic!!! Fabulous finds!!! Can't wait to see pics of the mcqueen


----------



## mharri20

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> $2.99 at Goodwill cause it was half off ... It had one flaw, it needed me to sew on a button. It had the extra button in it ... hooray!!!
> 
> Remember when Equipment fever gripped us all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do need to spend more time in the shirts. I have a severe imbalance in ratios. Tons of bottoms and then ... apparently I am going ... topless? I have a ton of blazers ... (though not a Moschino with CATS on it! haha!!) and I need better blouses. This year's resolution ... to go thru the shirts. My Mom loves going thru shirts. I'm in dresses and jeans ... she's shopping shirts.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Simple white skirt .... by ALC ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous details ... never worn ... not a spot on it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $1 .... these sell at SAKS for $400 .... unreal ...
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Amazing Sweater dress ... it looks crazy good on ... by Leon Max ... brand new. The thrift got a huge clear out donation of Max studio stuff .... all brand new. I bought a lot of it. It was all $1 and then dropped to 20 cents ... seriously.
> 
> There's a manager there who decided all of that wasn't marked high enough after the first batch so there's a ton of it that will not go on sale. It is all marked at $15 and so on ... so I got lucky
> 
> Lots of it has wool ... so it gets to go in the freezer. Moths.
> 
> Overall it was a good haul ... I got some lovely things for the Hubs too!




Woohoo equipment and ALC!!! 2 of my favorite brands ever


----------



## kcf68

Omg and we lost our dear beloved fellow thrifter Laz from "crotch rot"!  I died reading that!


----------



## RTA

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!



What a fabulous dress!  Congratulations on a super find.


----------



## Deborah105

Laz killed me with the crotch-rot. I'm crying laughing here.


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

Ladies, I need your help!  I bought a beautiful linen dress but it has a stain on it. It appears to be either dark foundation or light lipstick.  It may have already been washed.   The dress was only $2.00 so I figure its worth a shot. Any suggestions on what to try to get it out?


----------



## authenticplease

mharri20 said:


> But Jama is right!!! With the dress, alterations, AND my valentino shoes I will be under my $2000 dress budget! My fiancé knew I was having a hard time picking a dress because everything I tried on that I liked was 5-6k I couldn't justify that. Even on eBay or preowned sites they were 4k. When I showed him the receipt he was in shock. We are now much less stressed about the wedding and house budgets to say the least!



Your dress is stunning.....so thrilled that the perfect dress found you!



Deborah105 said:


> ::excuse crude-excited behavior::


 :giggles:



LuxeDeb said:


> Ok this is going to wrap up my NY bargains! It took so long to go thru everything I was to lazy to iron before taking pics.
> 
> Louis Vuitton silk/cashmere sweater
> Now on to more bargains! I just hit a big $5 sale + a consignment shop with an extra 50% off  clearance sale + I got a gorgeous Alexander McQueen leather skirt 95%  off... have to take pics of those!



So many gorgeous finds!  Love the Etro skirt..... I can't wait to see the AMcQ skirt



wildfury said:


> Well, I don't have a steamer.  Would ironing it be a bad idea?  How about hanging it in the bathroom while I'm taking a hot shower?  I don't think I could make it look worse, so I'll save the dry cleaner as a last resort.
> 
> It's also missing one button, which sucks.  I certainly don't want to replace all of them!  And it's too small for me so I can't wear it anyway. !



I would be careful ironing depending on the fabric.....steaming should be good though.  So incredibly cute



lazlo8 said:


> Yesterday after Sunday thrift I had some time and Goodwill was calling me ... (shocking ... it never calls ...) and so I thought I would swing by there .... I needed to calm down too before returning home ...
> 
> At first I was greeted with handbags that were insanely priced. Seriously Goodwill? Really? ... and of course there were the shoes that belong in the garbage priced at $19.99 ... but I dug in ....
> 
> 
> Look at this tag! I swear I have another vintage dress that has this exact tag on it ... I will go dig around and see if I can locate it ....
> 
> 
> This is amazing fabric ... It's barkcloth I think ... anyhow it is screenprinted and amazing and from the 60's ..
> 
> Maxi skirt that is actually long enough for me. With a snug top or very fitted stucted blazer, this looks awesome. The Goodwill ladies were excited by it. Handmade. Love. Was $2.50
> 
> Strapless dress that actually stays up on it's own power. I have a buddy who told me once that anything that requires a special bra is probably asking for trouble. And I agree, wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen. But I think in this dress, I could do cartwheels and hang on the monkey bars and climb trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Sung ... $4 ... half off at Goodwill ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new bikini ... $1
> 
> The tags are still on it and they were $74 for the top and $64 for the bottoms ... that is crazy .... It still has the safety tape ... so If I die off after wearing it be kind at my funeral and don't tell my Mom I croaked from the crotch rot ...
> 
> (obviously I will wash it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abercrombie hoodie that feels so soft ... so soft ... seriously wish I had this is every color ever .... so soft ... $1 ... doesn't seem like anyone wore this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is I ... Mrs. Green Jeans ....
> 
> LOVE these ... banana republic ... great color ... they were $1 ... (the $1 stuff comes from Sunday thrift ... of course)



Love, love, love the maxi skirt:love eyes:


LisaK026 said:


> I found this today, and I am not sure why, but I LOVE it. I can't find any price comparisons anywhere (or much info on the artist), but I paid $14.99



Very lovely.....I would have had to take it home too!


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> Now this is what I call a "real" Florida leather jacket  Black leather leaves sewn over a black net zip-up jacket $24.99. (Hey Jama...thought of you!) iPhone pics aren't great, but you can see the turquoise, long-sleeve t-shirt underneath. No tags inside except size. And of course, my latest Coach find $24.99! Worn with vintage Sergio Valente boots...free from a girlfriend a few years ago.



h:


----------



## lazlo8

kcf68 said:


> Omg and we lost our dear beloved fellow thrifter Laz from "crotch rot"! I died reading that!


 


Deborah105 said:


> Laz killed me with the crotch-rot. I'm crying laughing here.


 
Dearly Beloved, we all figured the foot fungus death grip would have taken our Laz away from this mortal coil   ... all statistics pointed to the thrifted shoes ....

 Sadly ... tragically  'twas the Crotch Rot that got her ... In The End ....

(make sure the Priest emphasizes the 'in the end' pun ...  really hits it hard .... )




PaisleyDaisy said:


> Ladies, I need your help! I bought a beautiful linen dress but it has a stain on it. It appears to be either dark foundation or light lipstick. It may have already been washed. The dress was only $2.00 so I figure its worth a shot. Any suggestions on what to try to get it out?


 
Soilove .... thrifter's best friend .....

http://www.amazon.com/Soilove-Laundry-Soil-stain-Remover-New/dp/B000GHTHM4


----------



## authenticplease

Everyone has been chatty today!! I love it!  I checked in before work and just thought I would pop back in now.....and bam!  3 new pages

I found a few things last week....perfumes, nail polish and shoes!

Estée Lauder Ultra Violet and Orly purple/green/gold holographic (no name on the bottle) for .99 each. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Weeks without any perfume and the suddenly 3 bottles at once( the others were found earlier this month)

Uncertain maker of round bottle, no name but a lovely floral for 50% off $5.45, the middle bottle is Sand & Sable....my favorite from high school days....for $1.91, and the Citron for $2.92. 




My favorite are the two green glass bottles of Gardenia. My favorite flower fragrance!  $3.93 each bottle




Unused VS lotion in Honeysuckle for .99


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

> Soilove .... thrifter's best friend .....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soilove-Laundry-Soil-stain-Remover-New/dp/B000GHTHM4



I will try it out - thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

These DKNY sandals don't seem to have ever made it out of the house....very little wear for $5.45










And not a second hand purchase but a new Opi color I picked up on sale at local grocery store...from the Minnie Mouse collection...Innie Minnie Mightie Bow .


----------



## ladyash

My ebay find that I received today.  From the hallmarks I think its from the 20s...Cost me around 30 pounds or $70 Canadian. 9k gold with garnets. Very solid and I'm quite pleased with it. Received it today on what would have been my dads 51st birthday and his birthstone was garnet...Creepy coincidence or???


----------



## lazlo8

authenticplease said:


> Everyone has been chatty today!! I love it! I checked in before work and just thought I would pop back in now.....and bam! 3 new pages
> 
> I found a few things last week....perfumes, nail polish and shoes!
> 
> Estée Lauder Ultra Violet and Orly purple/green/gold holographic (no name on the bottle) for .99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480412
> 
> 
> Weeks without any perfume and the suddenly 3 bottles at once( the others were found earlier this month)
> 
> Uncertain maker of round bottle, no name but a lovely floral for 50% off $5.45, the middle bottle is Sand & Sable....my favorite from high school days....for $1.91, and the Citron for $2.92.
> 
> View attachment 2480413
> 
> 
> My favorite are the two green glass bottles of Gardenia. My favorite flower fragrance! $3.93 each bottle
> 
> View attachment 2480417
> 
> 
> Unused VS lotion in Honeysuckle for .99
> 
> View attachment 2480418


 
Hooray!!


Here's my picture of that estee lauder ultra violet ...
http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/borghese/sunrise041.jpg.html

Love this color. The Orly looks like Space Cadet ...



Love the Elizabeth Taylor gardenia too!


----------



## lazlo8

authenticplease said:


> These DKNY sandals don't seem to have ever made it out of the house....very little wear for $5.45
> 
> View attachment 2480421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480423
> 
> 
> And not a second hand purchase but a new Opi color I picked up on sale at local grocery store...from the Minnie Mouse collection...Innie Minnie Mightie Bow .
> 
> View attachment 2480424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480425


 
Those sandals are amazing!!!

I will go get a new OPI color soon at CVS cause they just sent me a survey on flu shots that they paid me $10 ECBs to fill out.  It was a pretty silly survey.  But hey ... free OPI!


----------



## LuxeDeb

lazlo8 said:


> Dearly Beloved, we all figured the foot fungus death grip would have taken our Laz away from this mortal coil   ... all statistics pointed to the thrifted shoes ....
> 
> Sadly ... tragically  'twas the Crotch Rot that got her ... In The End ....
> 
> (make sure the Priest emphasizes the 'in the end' pun ...  really hits it hard .... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soilove .... thrifter's best friend .....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soilove-Laundry-Soil-stain-Remover-New/dp/B000GHTHM4



Hey Laz, where do you buy it? I have been searching for it. I thought you or someone mentioned buying it at the .99cents only store or a similar store. I guess I will suck it up & pay Amazon pricing if I cannot get it for a buck. But a buck is soo much better!!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> My ebay find that I received today.  From the hallmarks I think its from the 20s...Cost me around 30 pounds or $70 Canadian. 9k gold with garnets. Very solid and I'm quite pleased with it. Received it today on what would have been my dads 51st birthday and his birthstone was garnet...Creepy coincidence or???


That's lovely. I don't think it's creepy at all.


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> My ebay find that I received today.  From the hallmarks I think its from the 20s...Cost me around 30 pounds or $70 Canadian. 9k gold with garnets. Very solid and I'm quite pleased with it. Received it today on what would have been my dads 51st birthday and his birthstone was garnet...Creepy coincidence or???


 
Aw that is actually incredibly sweet!  It is very pretty and delicate like you!



LuxeDeb said:


> Hey Laz, where do you buy it? I have been searching for it. I thought you or someone mentioned buying it at the .99cents only store or a similar store. I guess I will suck it up & pay Amazon pricing if I cannot get it for a buck. But a buck is soo much better!!


 
99 cent only store!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> That's lovely. I don't think it's creepy at all.



Haha I meant creepy in the whole receiving it on what would have been my dads birthday since it was his birthstone and all...


----------



## chowlover2

You can get some deals on the Soilove on Ebay, that's where I got mine.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Haha I meant creepy in the whole receiving it on what would have been my dads birthday since it was his birthstone and all...


No, I didn't phrase it correctly. I watch Long Island Medium, and she would say it was your Dad's spirit's way of reaching out to you.


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> Aw that is actually incredibly sweet!  It is very pretty and delicate like you!
> 
> 
> 
> 99 cent only store!



Thanks! I'm fairly obsessed with this ring I think. I can't stop looking at it! Plus the price was ridiculous when I found out I actually won the bid. I bought it from a seller that owns an antique shop in the UK and most of their items get some ridiculously high bids on them especially when I factor in the conversion rate. New app update refuses to let me multiquote


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> No, I didn't phrase it correctly. I watch Long Island Medium, and she would say it was your Dad's spirit's way of reaching out to you.



Ah okay...yep my mom and I watch that show too  I dont own a TV here at my place so I just watch the repeats when I visit home.


----------



## heartoflove

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> $2.99 at Goodwill cause it was half off ... It had one flaw, it needed me to sew on a button. It had the extra button in it ... hooray!!!
> 
> Remember when Equipment fever gripped us all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do need to spend more time in the shirts. I have a severe imbalance in ratios. Tons of bottoms and then ... apparently I am going ... topless? I have a ton of blazers ... (though not a Moschino with CATS on it! haha!!) and I need better blouses. This year's resolution ... to go thru the shirts. My Mom loves going thru shirts. I'm in dresses and jeans ... she's shopping shirts.
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Simple white skirt .... by ALC ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous details ... never worn ... not a spot on it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $1 .... these sell at SAKS for $400 .... unreal ...
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Amazing Sweater dress ... it looks crazy good on ... by Leon Max ... brand new. The thrift got a huge clear out donation of Max studio stuff .... all brand new. I bought a lot of it. It was all $1 and then dropped to 20 cents ... seriously.
> 
> There's a manager there who decided all of that wasn't marked high enough after the first batch so there's a ton of it that will not go on sale. It is all marked at $15 and so on ... so I got lucky
> 
> Lots of it has wool ... so it gets to go in the freezer. Moths.
> 
> Overall it was a good haul ... I got some lovely things for the Hubs too!




Of course the thrifting Queen that is
Laz would beat my Equipment thrift prices! I bow down to you, lol. And what a pretty color.


----------



## heartoflove

chowlover2 said:


> You can get some deals on the Soilove on Ebay, that's where I got mine.




Anyone in the NYC area find soilove at their local 99 cent store? I poke in at random ones and have yet to find it. Like a true thrifter I'm trying to not but it on Amazon or eBay, lol.


----------



## Deborah105

lazlo8 said:


> Dearly Beloved, we all figured the foot fungus death grip would have taken our Laz away from this mortal coil   ... all statistics pointed to the thrifted shoes ....
> 
> Sadly ... tragically  'twas the Crotch Rot that got her ... In The End ....
> 
> (make sure the Priest emphasizes the 'in the end' pun ...  really hits it hard .... )
> 
> Soilove .... thrifter's best friend .....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soilove-Laundry-Soil-stain-Remover-New/dp/B000GHTHM4


I'd pay money to see you on stage! lolol


----------



## Deborah105

authenticplease said:


> These DKNY sandals don't seem to have ever made it out of the house....very little wear for $5.45
> 
> View attachment 2480421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480423
> 
> 
> And not a second hand purchase but a new Opi color I picked up on sale at local grocery store...from the Minnie Mouse collection...Innie Minnie Mightie Bow .
> 
> View attachment 2480424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480425


I seriously love those sandals! That's an exciting find. 


ladyash said:


> My ebay find that I received today.  From the hallmarks I think its from the 20s...Cost me around 30 pounds or $70 Canadian. 9k gold with garnets. Very solid and I'm quite pleased with it. Received it today on what would have been my dads 51st birthday and his birthstone was garnet...Creepy coincidence or???


Sweet coincidence as everyone said. I enjoy stuff like that. Makes it special when it's meant to be like that.


----------



## heartoflove

authenticplease said:


> These DKNY sandals don't seem to have ever made it out of the house....very little wear for $5.45
> 
> View attachment 2480421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480423
> 
> 
> And not a second hand purchase but a new Opi color I picked up on sale at local grocery store...from the Minnie Mouse collection...Innie Minnie Mightie Bow .
> 
> View attachment 2480424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480425




Pretty sandals.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

authenticplease said:


> Everyone has been chatty today!! I love it!  I checked in before work and just thought I would pop back in now.....and bam!  3 new pages
> 
> I found a few things last week....perfumes, nail polish and shoes!
> 
> Estée Lauder Ultra Violet and Orly purple/green/gold holographic (no name on the bottle) for .99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480412
> 
> 
> Weeks without any perfume and the suddenly 3 bottles at once( the others were found earlier this month)
> 
> Uncertain maker of round bottle, no name but a lovely floral for 50% off $5.45, the middle bottle is Sand & Sable....my favorite from high school days....for $1.91, and the Citron for $2.92.
> 
> View attachment 2480413
> 
> 
> My favorite are the two green glass bottles of Gardenia. My favorite flower fragrance!  $3.93 each bottle
> 
> View attachment 2480417
> 
> 
> Unused VS lotion in Honeysuckle for .99
> 
> View attachment 2480418





ladyash said:


> My ebay find that I received today.  From the hallmarks I think its from the 20s...Cost me around 30 pounds or $70 Canadian. 9k gold with garnets. Very solid and I'm quite pleased with it. Received it today on what would have been my dads 51st birthday and his birthstone was garnet...Creepy coincidence or???



My favorite is gardenia too! Those are lovely. I spy hermes boxes in the back 

Ladyash- that ring is gorgeous. I don't think it's creepy I think it's dad saying hello!


----------



## JOODLZ

mharri20 said:


> That jacket is so cool!!!!



Thanks...I'm lovin' it!



Deborah105 said:


> Crapski - I had a million multi-quotes and bam - gone.
> 
> I have loved everything I've been seeing here ladies! Holy hannah, such good shopping. I get shopping-boners just looking at everything. I seriously cannot believe everything!
> 
> ::excuse crude-excited behavior::



toooo funny


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Yesterday after Sunday thrift I had some time and Goodwill was calling me ... (shocking ... it never calls ...) and so I thought I would swing by there .... I needed to calm down too before returning home ...
> 
> At first I was greeted with handbags that were insanely priced. Seriously Goodwill? Really? ... and of course there were the shoes that belong in the garbage priced at $19.99 ... but I dug in ....
> 
> Look at this tag! I swear I have another vintage dress that has this exact tag on it ... I will go dig around and see if I can locate it ....
> 
> This is amazing fabric ... It's barkcloth I think ... anyhow it is screenprinted and amazing and from the 60's ..
> 
> Maxi skirt that is actually long enough for me. With a snug top or very fitted stucted blazer, this looks awesome. The Goodwill ladies were excited by it. Handmade. Love. Was $2.50 cause it had a blue tag ...
> 
> Strapless dress that actually stays up on it's own power. I have a buddy who told me once that anything that requires a special bra is probably asking for trouble. And I agree, wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen. But I think in this dress, I could do cartwheels and hang on the monkey bars and climb trees.
> 
> Alfred Sung ... $4 ... half off at Goodwill ...
> 
> Brand new bikini ... $1
> 
> The tags are still on it and they were $74 for the top and $64 for the bottoms ... that is crazy .... It still has the safety tape ... so If I die off after wearing it be kind at my funeral and don't tell my Mom I croaked from the crotch rot ...
> 
> (obviously I will wash it)
> 
> Abercrombie hoodie that feels so soft ... so soft ... seriously wish I had this is every color ever .... so soft ... $1 ... doesn't seem like anyone wore this.
> 
> It is I ... Mrs. Green Jeans ....
> 
> LOVE these ... banana republic ... great color ... they were $1 ... (the $1 stuff comes from Sunday thrift ... of course)



Love all this stuff...really want to see the video of the "cartwheels & monkey bars" LOL!
Why is there coffee all over my keyboard...must have been the bikini/funeral bit, Mrs. Green Jeans!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> You look great and I love that jacket!



Thanks!



lazlo8 said:


> $2.99 at Goodwill cause it was half off ... It had one flaw, it needed me to sew on a button. It had the extra button in it ... hooray!!!
> 
> Remember when Equipment fever gripped us all?
> 
> I really do need to spend more time in the shirts. I have a severe imbalance in ratios. Tons of bottoms and then ... apparently I am going ... topless? I have a ton of blazers ... (though not a Moschino with CATS on it! haha!!) and I need better blouses. This year's resolution ... to go thru the shirts. My Mom loves going thru shirts. I'm in dresses and jeans ... she's shopping shirts.
> 
> Simple white skirt .... by ALC ...
> 
> Gorgeous details ... never worn ... not a spot on it ....
> 
> I paid $1 .... these sell at SAKS for $400 .... unreal ...
> 
> Amazing Sweater dress ... it looks crazy good on ... by Leon Max ... brand new. The thrift got a huge clear out donation of Max studio stuff .... all brand new. I bought a lot of it. It was all $1 and then dropped to 20 cents ... seriously.
> 
> There's a manager there who decided all of that wasn't marked high enough after the first batch so there's a ton of it that will not go on sale. It is all marked at $15 and so on ... so I got lucky
> 
> Lots of it has wool ... so it gets to go in the freezer. Moths.
> 
> Overall it was a good haul ... I got some lovely things for the Hubs too!



Always amazing stuff!



LisaK026 said:


> I found this today, and I am not sure why, but I LOVE it. I can't find any price comparisons anywhere (or much info on the artist), but I paid $14.99



Beautiful piece of artwork...very serene!



lazlo8 said:


> You look great!  That leather jacket is divine!!!  Beautiful and so cool!  I love the way it looks, all flowers and the contrast ... very pretty!
> 
> Someone told me that all of Florida smells like Vanilla ...



Thanks...the vanilla thing is news to me...I'll pay closer attention!


----------



## JOODLZ

authenticplease said:


> h:



Thanks...credit goes to Hubby for spotting the jacket!



lazlo8 said:


> Dearly Beloved, we all figured the foot fungus death grip would have taken our Laz away from this mortal coil   ... all statistics pointed to the thrifted shoes ....
> 
> Sadly ... tragically  'twas the Crotch Rot that got her ... In The End ....
> 
> (make sure the Priest emphasizes the 'in the end' pun ...  really hits it hard .... )
> 
> Soilove .... thrifter's best friend .....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Soilove-Laundry-Soil-stain-Remover-New/dp/B000GHTHM4



...just when I got the coffee cleaned up lolol...again! And I waited to see you say SOILOVE...I concur!


----------



## JOODLZ

authenticplease said:


> These DKNY sandals don't seem to have ever made it out of the house....very little wear for $5.45
> 
> View attachment 2480421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480423
> 
> 
> And not a second hand purchase but a new Opi color I picked up on sale at local grocery store...from the Minnie Mouse collection...Innie Minnie Mightie Bow .
> 
> View attachment 2480424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480425



LOVE the sandals...just my size!



ladyash said:


> My ebay find that I received today.  From the hallmarks I think its from the 20s...Cost me around 30 pounds or $70 Canadian. 9k gold with garnets. Very solid and I'm quite pleased with it. Received it today on what would have been my dads 51st birthday and his birthstone was garnet...Creepy coincidence or???



Beautiful...I think lovely coincidence!


----------



## JOODLZ

heartoflove said:


> Anyone in the NYC area find soilove at their local 99 cent store? I poke in at random ones and have yet to find it. Like a true thrifter I'm trying to not but it on Amazon or eBay, lol.



I haven't found it locally...got a 2-fer on Amazon in January...maybe you'll get lucky. If the stain doesn't go away immediately, apply again until it does. It's amazing stuff, but super-sudsy, so rinse well. Good Luck!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

lazlo8 said:


> Those sandals are amazing!!!
> 
> I will go get a new OPI color soon at CVS cause they just sent me a survey on flu shots that they paid me $10 ECBs to fill out.  It was a pretty silly survey.  But hey ... free OPI!



Gotta love CVS surveys!  I hope I get another one soon!  Momma needs some new essie polish.  And I am hooked on this coupon fun, who would of known.  CVS allows you to use manufacturers coupons on all sizes!  This weekend I scored large bottles of Listerine Mouthwash .75 cents each.

I digress.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LuxeDeb said:


> Hey Laz, where do you buy it? I have been searching for it. I thought you or someone mentioned buying it at the .99cents only store or a similar store. I guess I will suck it up & pay Amazon pricing if I cannot get it for a buck. But a buck is soo much better!!



Yes, please pick it up from the Dollar Tree ...mine sells it 2 for .99 cents!!


----------



## scattersunshine

Raven3766 said:


> Really, I've been finding so many handbags. I have found 2 Brahmin totes, 3 Furlas and 2 Longchamps; Anya Hindmarch and a vintage ostrich handbag with wallet. Okay, hi my name is Raven and I have a bag problem. No seriously, they were such great deals I couldn't resist. I am cleaning out and donating, selling, and giving away; a matter a fact, this will happen tomorrow. The bags are in the car. *_Keeping the LV and this is my first Burberry, so it's mine!_



wow!! nice! where do you shop again?? I'm really getting into vintage but don't know where to start.


----------



## Tomsmom

Found a handbag from Alexis Hudson, never heard of them but the bag is gorgeous.  Turns out they're pretty spendy!  

7.99 at Salvos


----------



## Tomsmom

And I keep forgetting, I scored a Coach bag on the bay for around 40.00, a Kristen style.  I've been drooling over this bag and I think I got a great price.  It should be here on Thursday, yayyy!


----------



## LisaK026

Cool shoes. Belle by Sigerson Morrison $14 at Buffalo Exchange (I wish the gold in the weave was a different color, like brown), but they are really cute and they fit.


----------



## heartoflove

Besides reading everyone's fun finds here, I check out various thrift hashtags on Instagram. If any of you have an account, check out #kellythriftfinds and #valleythriftstore. I've been sitting here with my mouth wide open for the last hour. I now wanna book a ticket and visit this place. 

And here I thought Texas was the place to vacation thrift!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I was taking pics of all my sale finds from Century21 (75% off baby!) for my blog so I took a few pics from my last thrifting trip 






Leather jacket $20





H&M dress $8





leather belts $6 & $8





Tibi dress $10


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Cool shoes. Belle by Sigerson Morrison $14 at Buffalo Exchange (I wish the gold in the weave was a different color, like brown), but they are really cute and they fit.


 
Those are really cute!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Found a handbag from Alexis Hudson, never heard of them but the bag is gorgeous. Turns out they're pretty spendy!
> 
> 7.99 at Salvos


Me like purse, so sweet...


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Cool shoes. Belle by Sigerson Morrison $14 at Buffalo Exchange (I wish the gold in the weave was a different color, like brown), but they are really cute and they fit.


 Those are really cute!


----------



## lazlo8

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Gotta love CVS surveys! I hope I get another one soon! Momma needs some new essie polish. And I am hooked on this coupon fun, who would of known. CVS allows you to use manufacturers coupons on all sizes! This weekend I scored large bottles of Listerine Mouthwash .75 cents each.
> 
> I digress.


 

Hooray!  Another couponer!  Awesome!  I have so much couponed Listerine that I now know it can be used as a foot soak during home pedicures.  I took an entire month off of CVS cause I had so much stuff but I am still addicted to getting free nail polish!

Yes ... free ESSIE!  Wooooooooooo

It's awesome!  I like 2littledollsdeals on youtube and I like the crazies at CouponLikeAMan.  Awesome sites ...  *leads you deeper into coupon addiction!*


----------



## lazlo8

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yes, please pick it up from the Dollar Tree ...mine sells it 2 for .99 cents!!


 
Wow!  I real reason for me to go to Dollar Tree!  Love it!  I could stockpile an outrageous amount at that price!  Thanks!



Tomsmom said:


> Found a handbag from Alexis Hudson, never heard of them but the bag is gorgeous. Turns out they're pretty spendy!
> 
> 7.99 at Salvos


 
Oh frickin fracker that is gorgeous!  It lopks buttercup yellow!  It looks so soft!



Tomsmom said:


> And I keep forgetting, I scored a Coach bag on the bay for around 40.00, a Kristen style. I've been drooling over this bag and I think I got a great price. It should be here on Thursday, yayyy!


 't find them her ... it was a black willis ... love it!
Yay!  I can't wait to see it!  I bought a coach off eBay cause I can


LisaK026 said:


> Cool shoes. Belle by Sigerson Morrison $14 at Buffalo Exchange (I wish the gold in the weave was a different color, like brown), but they are really cute and they fit.


 
LOVE the fact that it is a gold weave I think it makes it so cool!



heartoflove said:


> Besides reading everyone's fun finds here, I check out various thrift hashtags on Instagram. If any of you have an account, check out #kellythriftfinds and #valleythriftstore. I've been sitting here with my mouth wide open for the last hour. I now wanna book a ticket and visit this place.
> 
> And here I thought Texas was the place to vacation thrift!


 
Aw I wish I could see that ... Instagram sounds like fun.  I love looking at people's finds!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I was taking pics of all my sale finds from Century21 (75% off baby!) for my blog so I took a few pics from my last thrifting trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leather belts $6 & $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi dress $10


 
You scored!!!  And what gloriously pretty pictures!  My favourite is the Tibi dress!  perfect color and great structure!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is my new Alexander McQueen leather skirt. It was $75 which is more than I wanted to pay, but a steal for this skirt. New with $1595 tags. I love it! It is meant to look like a light blue jean skirt, but it is leather. Is is like butter...so soft. It just seems like something I can wear anytime of the year here in Texas. I cannot say that about my other McQueen pieces!









I also got a cute little D & G Dolce & Gabanna dress for $20


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new Alexander McQueen leather skirt. It was $75 which is more than I wanted to pay, but a steal for this skirt. New with $1595 tags. I love it! It is meant to look like a light blue jean skirt, but it is leather. Is is like butter...so soft. It just seems like something I can wear anytime of the year here in Texas. I cannot say that about my other McQueen pieces!
> 
> View attachment 2481825
> View attachment 2481826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481827
> View attachment 2481828
> 
> 
> I also got a cute little D & G Dolce & Gabanna dress for $20
> View attachment 2481829
> View attachment 2481830


Gorgeous! That leather looks scrumptious, so soft.


----------



## lazlo8

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new Alexander McQueen leather skirt. It was $75 which is more than I wanted to pay, but a steal for this skirt. New with $1595 tags. I love it! It is meant to look like a light blue jean skirt, but it is leather. Is is like butter...so soft. It just seems like something I can wear anytime of the year here in Texas. I cannot say that about my other McQueen pieces!
> 
> View attachment 2481825
> View attachment 2481826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481827
> View attachment 2481828
> 
> 
> I also got a cute little D & G Dolce & Gabanna dress for $20
> View attachment 2481829
> View attachment 2481830


 

That is a stunning McQueen!  It looks like soft butter leather!  I want to touch it ...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new Alexander McQueen leather skirt. It was $75 which is more than I wanted to pay, but a steal for this skirt. New with $1595 tags. I love it! It is meant to look like a light blue jean skirt, but it is leather. Is is like butter...so soft. It just seems like something I can wear anytime of the year here in Texas. I cannot say that about my other McQueen pieces!
> 
> View attachment 2481825
> View attachment 2481826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481827
> View attachment 2481828
> 
> 
> I also got a cute little D & G Dolce & Gabanna dress for $20
> View attachment 2481829
> View attachment 2481830



That mcqueen is seriously something special! The outfit possibilities are endless. Great find!!!


----------



## -flawless-

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I was taking pics of all my sale finds from Century21 (75% off baby!) for my blog so I took a few pics from my last thrifting trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leather belts $6 & $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi dress $10


 
I really like the dress because of everything that Lazlo said, and on top of that the colour is seriously amazing! It's the colour of my favourite coat!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new Alexander McQueen leather skirt. It was $75 which is more than I wanted to pay, but a steal for this skirt. New with $1595 tags. I love it! It is meant to look like a light blue jean skirt, but it is leather. Is is like butter...so soft. It just seems like something I can wear anytime of the year here in Texas. I cannot say that about my other McQueen pieces!
> 
> View attachment 2481825
> View attachment 2481826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481827
> View attachment 2481828
> 
> 
> I also got a cute little D & G Dolce & Gabanna dress for $20
> View attachment 2481829
> View attachment 2481830



I doubt I will ever come across anything by McQueen in Canada so I can only drool at your find. I like the dress a lot too. Very feminine.


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Found a handbag from Alexis Hudson, never heard of them but the bag is gorgeous.  Turns out they're pretty spendy!
> 
> 7.99 at Salvos



Very pretty!



Tomsmom said:


> And I keep forgetting, I scored a Coach bag on the bay for around 40.00, a Kristen style.  I've been drooling over this bag and I think I got a great price.  It should be here on Thursday, yayyy!



I'll be watching for it!



LisaK026 said:


> Cool shoes. Belle by Sigerson Morrison $14 at Buffalo Exchange (I wish the gold in the weave was a different color, like brown), but they are really cute and they fit.



Cute!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I was taking pics of all my sale finds from Century21 (75% off baby!) for my blog so I took a few pics from my last thrifting trip
> 
> Leather jacket $20
> 
> H&M dress $8
> 
> leather belts $6 & $8
> 
> Tibi dress $10



Your finds are always fabulous!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new Alexander McQueen leather skirt. It was $75 which is more than I wanted to pay, but a steal for this skirt. New with $1595 tags. I love it! It is meant to look like a light blue jean skirt, but it is leather. Is is like butter...so soft. It just seems like something I can wear anytime of the year here in Texas. I cannot say that about my other McQueen pieces!
> 
> View attachment 2481825
> View attachment 2481826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481827
> View attachment 2481828
> 
> 
> I also got a cute little D & G Dolce & Gabanna dress for $20
> View attachment 2481829
> View attachment 2481830



Probably the biggest thrift discount I've ever seen...the McQueen looks yummy!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new Alexander McQueen leather skirt. It was $75 which is more than I wanted to pay, but a steal for this skirt. New with $1595 tags. I love it! It is meant to look like a light blue jean skirt, but it is leather. Is is like butter...so soft. It just seems like something I can wear anytime of the year here in Texas. I cannot say that about my other McQueen pieces!
> 
> View attachment 2481825
> View attachment 2481826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481827
> View attachment 2481828
> 
> 
> I also got a cute little D & G Dolce & Gabanna dress for $20
> View attachment 2481829
> View attachment 2481830


 
Oh my goodness that skirt looks to die for, the leather!!  Congratulations!

I also like the D & G dress, so feminine!


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> These DKNY sandals don't seem to have ever made it out of the house....very little wear for $5.45
> 
> View attachment 2480421
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480422
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480423
> 
> 
> And not a second hand purchase but a new Opi color I picked up on sale at local grocery store...from the Minnie Mouse collection...Innie Minnie Mightie Bow .
> 
> View attachment 2480424
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480425


 
love the sandals!!



ladyash said:


> My ebay find that I received today.  From the hallmarks I think its from the 20s...Cost me around 30 pounds or $70 Canadian. 9k gold with garnets. Very solid and I'm quite pleased with it. Received it today on what would have been my dads 51st birthday and his birthstone was garnet...Creepy coincidence or???


 
That ring is so pretty, I agree it's your Dad saying hello hugs!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Yesterday after Sunday thrift I had some time and Goodwill was calling me ... (shocking ... it never calls ...) and so I thought I would swing by there .... I needed to calm down too before returning home ...
> 
> At first I was greeted with handbags that were insanely priced. Seriously Goodwill? Really? ... and of course there were the shoes that belong in the garbage priced at $19.99 ... but I dug in ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this tag! I swear I have another vintage dress that has this exact tag on it ... I will go dig around and see if I can locate it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing fabric ... It's barkcloth I think ... anyhow it is screenprinted and amazing and from the 60's ..
> 
> Maxi skirt that is actually long enough for me. With a snug top or very fitted stucted blazer, this looks awesome. The Goodwill ladies were excited by it. Handmade. Love. Was $2.50 cause it had a blue tag ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strapless dress that actually stays up on it's own power. I have a buddy who told me once that anything that requires a special bra is probably asking for trouble. And I agree, wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen. But I think in this dress, I could do cartwheels and hang on the monkey bars and climb trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Sung ... $4 ... half off at Goodwill ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new bikini ... $1
> 
> The tags are still on it and they were $74 for the top and $64 for the bottoms ... that is crazy .... It still has the safety tape ... so If I die off after wearing it be kind at my funeral and don't tell my Mom I croaked from the crotch rot ...
> 
> (obviously I will wash it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abercrombie hoodie that feels so soft ... so soft ... seriously wish I had this is every color ever .... so soft ... $1 ... doesn't seem like anyone wore this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is I ... Mrs. Green Jeans ....
> 
> LOVE these ... banana republic ... great color ... they were $1 ... (the $1 stuff comes from Sunday thrift ... of course)


 
Love it all esp the maxi and strapless dress!  And OMG (snort)on the crotch rot...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

lazlo8 said:


> You scored!!!  And what gloriously pretty pictures!  My favourite is the Tibi dress!  perfect color and great structure!


Thank you - the color is amazing - and the texture is what makes it really pop - pictures do not do it justice.



-flawless- said:


> I really like the dress because of everything that Lazlo said, and on top of that the colour is seriously amazing! It's the colour of my favourite coat!


Thanks - I can't wait to wear it 



JOODLZ said:


> Your finds are always fabulous!


Thanks so much!


----------



## sephorah

Any body heard of Mary Katrantzou???


----------



## jamamcg

sephorah said:


> Any body heard of Mary Katrantzou???



Yes she is a London based designer.  graduate from CSM she is quite popular in Dallas. Her prints are amazing.


----------



## OnlyPurses

mharri20 said:


> Well ladies (and gents)....I finally found THE wedding dress!!! I went to try some dresses on Friday and went to a very fancy place in Dallas (no dresses under $4000). Found some I liked, but none under 5k which I didn't want to spend. Well they had a sample sale today so we went back and I found a couple to try on and there it was...my perfect dress!!
> 
> Very similar to one I had tried on a couple days before  not to mention the dress was worn by Blake lively!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479266
> 
> 
> Vera Wang!!!!!
> 
> Best of all....when I went to look at the price...originally $5100 and they had marked it.....90% OFF!!!!! 90% OFF!!!! I felt like I was about to steal a dress from them...so I walked away with a gorgeous Vera Wang and only paid $510  still needs alterations but that's with any dress. I'm so happy!!! It's perfect for a wedding in Paris!!!!


such a beautiful dress!


----------



## jamamcg

I don't know if you all remember, but a while ago I got a McQueen piece off of eBay and it was stolen from the box while in transit. Well I was able to track down another one for a bit cheaper  





I love the details all the buttons


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> I don't know if you all remember, but a while ago I got a McQueen piece off of eBay and it was stolen from the box while in transit. Well I was able to track down another one for a bit cheaper
> 
> View attachment 2482319
> 
> View attachment 2482320
> 
> I love the details all the buttons


 

Nice!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> I don't know if you all remember, but a while ago I got a McQueen piece off of eBay and it was stolen from the box while in transit. Well I was able to track down another one for a bit cheaper
> 
> View attachment 2482319
> 
> View attachment 2482320
> 
> I love the details all the buttons



Stolen? Ugh rotten people! Congrats on finding another one. It's incredible.


----------



## sephorah

jamamcg said:


> Yes she is a London based designer.  graduate from CSM she is quite popular in Dallas. Her prints are amazing.



Thank you bought these jeans by Mary Katrantzou really really cheap from the clearance aisle


----------



## jamamcg

sephorah said:


> Thank you bought these jeans by Mary Katrantzou really really cheap from the clearance aisle



Good find the RRP for them was $735. They are Mary Katrantzou for Current/Elliott


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I don't know if you all remember, but a while ago I got a McQueen piece off of eBay and it was stolen from the box while in transit. Well I was able to track down another one for a bit cheaper
> 
> View attachment 2482319
> 
> View attachment 2482320
> 
> I love the details all the buttons


The button detail is amazing. Can only imagine how long it took to sew them all on.


----------



## OnlyPurses

lazlo8 said:


> I think I need a pep talk or some advice.  Sunday Morning thrift ... remember that manager girl I told you about months ago who was all .... nasty and took some of my stuff? And the best theory we had was that she went back on her meds cause suddenly she was nice again?  This last week it happened AGAIN.  And this time it really didn't roll off my back.  It bugs me that she's so nasty specifically to me but nice as pie to others.   I understand enough Spanish to know she's giving discounts to others and this last week she took out a pair of jeans I ha and told me she wouldn't sell them to me cause they had been mismarked.  First she grabbed them and said NO TAG NO SALE ... but of course there was a tag.  So then she backtracked and announced it was mismarked.
> 
> It's not a big deal, the jeans were not valueable ... I had them to cut up eventually and make into a quilt.  But the way she did it ... she's so annoying and random and I thrift to RELAX not to have to get all angry.
> 
> So now I wonder should I find a new place?  Should I .... suck it up?
> 
> Yeah ... I need some advice thrifter thrifties ... Ladies and Gentleman ....
> 
> 
> UGG!


Hi, maybe you can try this: 
Try to "win her over" with niceness!
Try to with all your might to pretend that what she is doing isn't affecting you and be kind to her. Smile, say hello etc. You don't know why she has singled you out but is kind to others, maybe it's the meds like you said, or stressors of life!  Maybe she is envious of your shopping at the store or envious of your good taste! Maybe she has mouths to feed and feels stuck working in the store and wishes it was her shopping!   But you surely don't want her to be removing any more from your cart cause next time it might be a great find!  Next few times you go in, comment on something that is nice about her, but be genuine and mean it!  Maybe she has a nice colour of nail polish on or she's done her hair differently...   

 Also, next time as your browsing for yourself, see if there's something that you think might fit her! based on her styles, what she wears etc.  Something you may not need or want! ;o)  and before you put your things at the checkout, pull it out and say, I saw this while I was shopping and I think this might look good on you, might fit your colouring etc.   She *might* appreciate the thought or might think you're crazy! Who knows might even keep an eye out on things for you. Or maybe if she just stops being mean to you, that would be enough! ;o)

 Failing the being-nice attempts, next time she comes down on you, have a little tearfull ness or crying meltdown to show her just how much her actions affect people.  Or even ask her calmly, "why are you mean to me? I've done nothing to you, please don't be mean to me!"  Peeps like her are may well be bullied or mistreated themselves, don't know how they hurt people. Maybe it will sink in then and she might stop being mean.  Maybe those others she's nice who are standing around, might say to her, yeah, I guess that woman is not too bad, lay off of her! ;o)

if that doesn't work? I guess you have to just suck it up!

(I had this all typed out and forgot to hit Post! darned it! It was much better the first time, but I captured most of it here LOL)  


Good luck with it!


----------



## claudia2355

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I need to return ASAP if it's fake, I got it on eBay from a seller who only had one (good sign) it came with kate spade tissue paper and was wrapped properly and came with a card from kate spade a care card and a perfume sample etc so I don't see it being fake. I wanted to make sure because it says it's made of "crossed hatched leather" but it seems like plastic to me..


----------



## chowlover2

claudia2355 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I need to return ASAP if it's fake, I got it on eBay from a seller who only had one (good sign) it came with kate spade tissue paper and was wrapped properly and came with a card from kate spade a care card and a perfume sample etc so I don't see it being fake. I wanted to make sure because it says it's made of "crossed hatched leather" but it seems like plastic to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482685
> View attachment 2482687
> View attachment 2482688
> View attachment 2482689
> View attachment 2482690
> View attachment 2482691
> View attachment 2482692


I am 99.9% sure it is authentic. I buy and resell Kate Spade bags. The cross hatched leather is the latest thing, I saw them in Nordstrom before Christmas. The details inside the bag are all spot on.


----------



## ladyash

Tomsmom said:


> love the sandals!!
> 
> 
> 
> That ring is so pretty, I agree it's your Dad saying hello hugs!




 Thanks! I can't stop staring at it...I think I need to start buying myself jewellery more often especially vintage jewellery. I've been trying to pinpoint exactly what year but I think I need a loupe. I can make out all the markings except the last one which would allow me to date it! The markings are HJ (makers mark), Crown (gold standard), 375 (gold content 9ct), sideways anchor (assay office Birmingham), and the last I think is a cursive C or E which would be 1977 or 1979, but I'm not 100% sure!

Also, I signed with a new talent agency to get myself back into the whole acting/background/modeling thing again now that I'm done with school and I officially have my first gig booked for tomorrow night! I can't divulge info until after the shoot, but I'll make sure to let everyone know what TV show and episode when I can. For now all I can say is it's one of my top three favourite shows currently on right now and I can hardly contain my excitement and can't wait for tomorrow to get here!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Thanks! I can't stop staring at it...I think I need to start buying myself jewellery more often especially vintage jewellery. I've been trying to pinpoint exactly what year but I think I need a loupe. I can make out all the markings except the last one which would allow me to date it! The markings are HJ (makers mark), Crown (gold standard), 375 (gold content 9ct), sideways anchor (assay office Birmingham), and the last I think is a cursive C or E which would be 1977 or 1979, but I'm not 100% sure!
> 
> Also, I signed with a new talent agency to get myself back into the whole acting/background/modeling thing again now that I'm done with school and I officially have my first gig booked for tomorrow night! I can't divulge info until after the shoot, but I'll make sure to let everyone know what TV show and episode when I can. For now all I can say is it's one of my top three favourite shows currently on right now and I can hardly contain my excitement and can't wait for tomorrow to get here!


That's awesome news! Can't wait to hear where and when!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> That's awesome news! Can't wait to hear where and when!



I'm so excited except in my excitement I didn't read where my agent said it was an exterior evening shoot...Which means I'm stuck outside in the freezing cold winter weather tomorrow night for who knows how long! Totally worth it for this particular show though!  Hopefully they have lots of coffee and tea for us on set to warm up with haha!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I'm so excited except in my excitement I didn't read where my agent said it was an exterior evening shoot...Which means I'm stuck outside in the freezing cold winter weather tomorrow night for who knows how long! Totally worth it for this particular show though!  Hopefully they have lots of coffee and tea for us on set to warm up with haha!


Do you have silk long underwear? Totally worth the $$ and it doesn't add bulk. Plus you can come inside and don't overheat.


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> I don't know if you all remember, but a while ago I got a McQueen piece off of eBay and it was stolen from the box while in transit. Well I was able to track down another one for a bit cheaper
> 
> View attachment 2482319
> 
> View attachment 2482320
> 
> I love the details all the buttons


 
Now there's a way to use a massive amount of buttons that isn't silly and ridiculous!  That actually looks awesome!  Are the buttons sewn to some kind of fusing or cloth and then sewn to the shirt or are they all sewn right on to the cloth?  Imagine how long that took to make?  Holy hell!  LOVE it!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> Do you have silk long underwear? Totally worth the $$ and it doesn't add bulk. Plus you can come inside and don't overheat.



Sadly no  The only pair of long undies I have are those waffle type ones that don't fit under any of my jeans. I'm sure the holding area will be indoors when we are waiting for the scenes we are in, so I just have to suck it up during the actual filming. I do hope the wardrobe requirements are warm clothing! I remember the Warehouse 13 night shoot I did at the end of October we were told we had to wear fancy clothing so I wore heels, dress pants, and a 3/4 length blouse with lace sleeves. We weren't allowed to wear coats and it got quite cold around 3am LOL!


----------



## ladyash

jamamcg said:


> I don't know if you all remember, but a while ago I got a McQueen piece off of eBay and it was stolen from the box while in transit. Well I was able to track down another one for a bit cheaper
> 
> View attachment 2482319
> 
> View attachment 2482320
> 
> I love the details all the buttons



Oh man I love the button details!! I'm a sucker for nautical themed things and would love that shirt! Is it heavy with the amount of buttons?


----------



## Raven3766

claudia2355 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I need to return ASAP if it's fake, I got it on eBay from a seller who only had one (good sign) it came with kate spade tissue paper and was wrapped properly and came with a card from kate spade a care card and a perfume sample etc so I don't see it being fake. I wanted to make sure because it says it's made of "crossed hatched leather" but it seems like plastic to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482685
> View attachment 2482687
> View attachment 2482688
> View attachment 2482689
> View attachment 2482690
> View attachment 2482691
> View attachment 2482692


 My sister's hubby bought her that bag for Christmas.  I told her that was the first Kate Spade I ever saw in a box.  It gave me chills._(I usually find my KS while thrifting.)_


----------



## Tomsmom

My new to me Coach arrived today.  For whatever reason the Kristen line I love, so I found this one on the Bay and won it for 40.00 ish .  It's gorgeous and seems new.


----------



## elvisgurly

PrincessDarbe said:


> Savers half off day. A few finds...but not many. Max Mara skirt, Burberry zipper top and Lacoste shirt.



Nice finds!  I wish I had a Savers near me.



JOODLZ said:


> The Coach-nado continues...the first 2 are from Goodwill over the weekend:
> 2004 Coach Hamptons Suede Buckle Demi in Lilac $12.99
> Un-dated, un-named MFF Multi-Stripe Wristlet $6.99
> Then 3 from the 50% off Winter Sale at Goodwill yesterday (it was crazy mobbed...I was in line for 45 minutes!):
> 2002 Coach Hamptons Leather Small Clip Hobo $14.99 after discount...great shape...moved in last night, sorry Station bag!
> 2007 Hamptons Leather Satchel $7.49 after discount with bonus $1.22 in change, 6 ADVIL liqui-gels and 2 bobby pins...LOL...net $6.27
> and a 2005-06 Pastel Scribble Wristlet $2.49
> The last 2 are in serious need of rehab...maybe that will keep me occupied for a few days...and out of the Goodwill store



Those are the cutest little bags ever!  What's the weirdest thing you've ever found in your thrifted Coach purses?



kcf68 said:


> Love striped one!  Oh I found one for my older daughter $2.00!



Adorable color.



TinksDelite said:


> Not a thrifting steal but I'm super happy with this second hand ebay find!  I'd been on the look out for a good deal on this bag but was beginning to think I was in for at least a grand... but. ..
> 
> Here's my new to me Louis Vuitton Stresa only $599 (retail $2040!). She was a bit of a mess but I worked on her last night and am really pleased with the way she turned out!
> 
> I included a couple of the before & after pics...



You did a great job with the restoration.  Nice price too!



LuxeDeb said:


> You guys are finding some great stuff! Here is more from my NY shopping vacation...
> 
> Reed Krakoff silk/cashmere top $34.95
> View attachment 2475610
> View attachment 2475611
> 
> 
> Kate Spade cashmere cardigan top $17.48. Love Moschino tee $16.95
> View attachment 2475612
> View attachment 2475613
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs top $22.48
> View attachment 2475621
> View attachment 2475622
> 
> 
> Joie cardigan $8.98. Lamb cashmere tank $12.48
> View attachment 2475623
> View attachment 2475624
> 
> 
> Giochi Di Luce cashmere cardigan $9.48
> View attachment 2475626
> View attachment 2475627



You always find the cutest cardigans.


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Coach arrived today.  For whatever reason the Kristen line I love, so I found this one on the Bay and won it for 40.00 ish .  It's gorgeous and seems new.


That's a great find for that price!


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> Now there's a way to use a massive amount of buttons that isn't silly and ridiculous!  That actually looks awesome!  Are the buttons sewn to some kind of fusing or cloth and then sewn to the shirt or are they all sewn right on to the cloth?  Imagine how long that took to make?  Holy hell!  LOVE it!



It's all stitched right onto the tshirt


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Sadly no  The only pair of long undies I have are those waffle type ones that don't fit under any of my jeans. I'm sure the holding area will be indoors when we are waiting for the scenes we are in, so I just have to suck it up during the actual filming. I do hope the wardrobe requirements are warm clothing! I remember the Warehouse 13 night shoot I did at the end of October we were told we had to wear fancy clothing so I wore heels, dress pants, and a 3/4 length blouse with lace sleeves. We weren't allowed to wear coats and it got quite cold around 3am LOL!


Here's hoping the Polar Vortex heads back home! Stay warm!


----------



## jamamcg

ladyash said:


> Oh man I love the button details!! I'm a sucker for nautical themed things and would love that shirt! Is it heavy with the amount of buttons?



It is very heavy with all the buttons and it's a very stretchy fabric so it pulls it down quite a bit.


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> Yesterday after Sunday thrift I had some time and Goodwill was calling me ... (shocking ... it never calls ...) and so I thought I would swing by there .... I needed to calm down too before returning home ...
> 
> At first I was greeted with handbags that were insanely priced. Seriously Goodwill? Really? ... and of course there were the shoes that belong in the garbage priced at $19.99 ... but I dug in ....
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this tag! I swear I have another vintage dress that has this exact tag on it ... I will go dig around and see if I can locate it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is amazing fabric ... It's barkcloth I think ... anyhow it is screenprinted and amazing and from the 60's ..
> 
> Maxi skirt that is actually long enough for me. With a snug top or very fitted stucted blazer, this looks awesome. The Goodwill ladies were excited by it. Handmade. Love. Was $2.50 cause it had a blue tag ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strapless dress that actually stays up on it's own power. I have a buddy who told me once that anything that requires a special bra is probably asking for trouble. And I agree, wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen. But I think in this dress, I could do cartwheels and hang on the monkey bars and climb trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Sung ... $4 ... half off at Goodwill ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new bikini ... $1
> 
> The tags are still on it and they were $74 for the top and $64 for the bottoms ... that is crazy .... It still has the safety tape ... so If I die off after wearing it be kind at my funeral and don't tell my Mom I croaked from the crotch rot ...
> 
> (obviously I will wash it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abercrombie hoodie that feels so soft ... so soft ... seriously wish I had this is every color ever .... so soft ... $1 ... doesn't seem like anyone wore this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is I ... Mrs. Green Jeans ....
> 
> LOVE these ... banana republic ... great color ... they were $1 ... (the $1 stuff comes from Sunday thrift ... of course)



Love the green dress the most.  So beautiful.



ladyash said:


> My ebay find that I received today.  From the hallmarks I think its from the 20s...Cost me around 30 pounds or $70 Canadian. 9k gold with garnets. Very solid and I'm quite pleased with it. Received it today on what would have been my dads 51st birthday and his birthstone was garnet...Creepy coincidence or???



Ash that is simply gorgeous.  How touching that it came on what would be your dad's birthday.



LisaK026 said:


> Cool shoes. Belle by Sigerson Morrison $14 at Buffalo Exchange (I wish the gold in the weave was a different color, like brown), but they are really cute and they fit.



Love the shoes.



jamamcg said:


> I don't know if you all remember, but a while ago I got a McQueen piece off of eBay and it was stolen from the box while in transit. Well I was able to track down another one for a bit cheaper
> 
> View attachment 2482319
> 
> View attachment 2482320
> 
> I love the details all the buttons



Glad you found another one & whoa that is a lot of buttons.



sephorah said:


> Thank you bought these jeans by Mary Katrantzou really really cheap from the clearance aisle



Cute jeans!



chowlover2 said:


> Here's hoping the Polar Vortex heads back home! Stay warm!



I agree the vortex can leave for good.  I remember the one day I was wearing a short sleeved shirt, a long sleeved shirt, a cardigan, and a jacket.  For pants I had on a pair of leggings, my Juicy sweats, and gauchos.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

My salvos was a wreck today. A million people, no carts and it stunk like death. I did manage to get a few cute things but I haven't found anything that gives me that "feeling". Like when I found my balenciaga sweater or my alexander wang shirt. Sucks  once it starts warming up around there I need to start venturing to other salvos!


----------



## JOODLZ

sephorah said:


> Thank you bought these jeans by Mary Katrantzou really really cheap from the clearance aisle



How cool!



jamamcg said:


> Good find the RRP for them was $735. They are Mary Katrantzou for Current/Elliott



Even cooler!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Coach arrived today.  For whatever reason the Kristen line I love, so I found this one on the Bay and won it for 40.00 ish .  It's gorgeous and seems new.



BEAUTIFUL...great price too!



elvisgurly said:


> Those are the cutest little bags ever!  What's the weirdest thing you've ever found in your thrifted Coach purses?



Thanks...When I turned this white leather satchel upside down...all of this fell out all over the floor...net savings $1.22  Needless to say the liqui-gels and bobby pins went in the trash!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> I don't know if you all remember, but a while ago I got a McQueen piece off of eBay and it was stolen from the box while in transit. Well I was able to track down another one for a bit cheaper
> 
> View attachment 2482319
> 
> View attachment 2482320
> 
> I love the details all the buttons



Even cheaper...way to go! This is an awesome piece. Love it!



sephorah said:


> Thank you bought these jeans by Mary Katrantzou really really cheap from the clearance aisle



Very cute! I love her prints. She has some fun stuff.



JOODLZ said:


> BEAUTIFUL...great price too!
> Thanks...When I turned this white leather satchel upside down...all of this fell out all over the floor...net savings $1.22  Needless to say the liqui-gels and bobby pins went in the trash!



You got a bonus. Congrats! It's so funny that people are in such a big hurry to turn over their stuff they don't empty out pockets.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I hit the big $5 sale a few days ago. Not as good as usual, but I always score something that makes it totally worth going!

Dolce & Gabbana silk dress - it has the (high) bra top design. It's sexy, but because it's not low cut I could throw a jacket on & wear it anywhere.




Trina Turk long coatdress type jacket & matching skirt below. Matthew Williamson silk tunic




Marc by Marc Jacobs cashmere tank. Both Trina Turk pieces for $5. Love that sparkle thread.




TSE tee, Ralph Lauren Polo top, Saks Fifth Avenue tee, Ella Moss top




7FAMK pattern jeans, Hudson jeans, Dolce & Gabbana linen pants


----------



## LuxeDeb

And a few more $5 items. I also got a Martine Sitbon top & some Citizens for Humanity jeans.

Escada cashmere sweater with separate snood. Rabbit fur trim. I didn't know what the extra piece was at first....I thought it might be a skirt (except it had no waistband of any kind). It made more sense when I found a pic online.




Model is probably 6' so it hangs a little lower on moi. 3.1 Phillip Lim cotton knit jacket




7FAMK jean mini skirt (we are just so blingy in Dallas)



Alexander McQueen for Target tee. This was only $3


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more $5 items. I also got a Martine Sitbon top & some Citizens for Humanity jeans.
> 
> Escada cashmere sweater with separate snood. Rabbit fur trim. I didn't know what the extra piece was at first....I thought it might be a skirt (except it had no waistband of any kind). It made more sense when I found a pic online.
> View attachment 2483741
> View attachment 2483742
> 
> 
> Model is probably 6' so it hangs a little lower on moi. 3.1 Phillip Lim cotton knit jacket
> View attachment 2483743
> View attachment 2483744
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jean mini skirt (we are just so blingy in Dallas)
> View attachment 2483745
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Target tee. This was only $3
> View attachment 2483746
> View attachment 2483747



LOVE it! Especially the Mcqueen top


----------



## Pao9

Hi Ladies! 
I got that feeling that I needed to go to this particular thrift as found this!! The LV multicolor speedy. It looks exact like the real one and has the correct serial and all but it's in really bad shape. It looks like water damage I thought I would try my luck and try to save it and rehab it. Can anyone here confirm if its the real deal??


----------



## Tomsmom

Pao9 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I got that feeling that I needed to go to this particular thrift as found this!! The LV multicolor speedy. It looks exact like the real one and has the correct serial and all but it's in really bad shape. It looks like water damage I thought I would try my luck and try to save it and rehab it. Can anyone here confirm if its the real deal??
> 
> View attachment 2483981
> View attachment 2483982
> View attachment 2483985
> View attachment 2483986



Omg Pao!!  I would keep comparing it to yours stitch count and all that kwim?


----------



## heartoflove

LuxeDeb said:


> I hit the big $5 sale a few days ago. Not as good as usual, but I always score something that makes it totally worth going!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana silk dress - it has the (high) bra top design. It's sexy, but because it's not low cut I could throw a jacket on & wear it anywhere.
> View attachment 2483714
> View attachment 2483715
> 
> 
> Trina Turk long coatdress type jacket & matching skirt below. Matthew Williamson silk tunic
> View attachment 2483716
> View attachment 2483717
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs cashmere tank. Both Trina Turk pieces for $5. Love that sparkle thread.
> View attachment 2483718
> View attachment 2483719
> 
> 
> TSE tee, Ralph Lauren Polo top, Saks Fifth Avenue tee, Ella Moss top
> View attachment 2483720
> View attachment 2483721
> 
> 
> 7FAMK pattern jeans, Hudson jeans, Dolce & Gabbana linen pants
> View attachment 2483723
> View attachment 2483724




Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol. 

So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#128516; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all. 

Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?





Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more $5 items. I also got a Martine Sitbon top & some Citizens for Humanity jeans.
> 
> Escada cashmere sweater with separate snood. Rabbit fur trim. I didn't know what the extra piece was at first....I thought it might be a skirt (except it had no waistband of any kind). It made more sense when I found a pic online.
> View attachment 2483741
> View attachment 2483742
> 
> 
> Model is probably 6' so it hangs a little lower on moi. 3.1 Phillip Lim cotton knit jacket
> View attachment 2483743
> View attachment 2483744
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jean mini skirt (we are just so blingy in Dallas)
> View attachment 2483745
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Target tee. This was only $3
> View attachment 2483746
> View attachment 2483747



Escada sweater is insane. So cool!!



Pao9 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I got that feeling that I needed to go to this particular thrift as found this!! The LV multicolor speedy. It looks exact like the real one and has the correct serial and all but it's in really bad shape. It looks like water damage I thought I would try my luck and try to save it and rehab it. Can anyone here confirm if its the real deal??
> 
> View attachment 2483981
> View attachment 2483982
> View attachment 2483985
> View attachment 2483986



Ooh lucky find!!!



heartoflove said:


> Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol.
> 
> So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#128516; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all.
> 
> Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?
> 
> View attachment 2484086
> View attachment 2484087
> 
> 
> Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.



It's really pretty and what a great price! You have to put a dollar in it for good luck. That's what my grandma always said lol


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder:



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ***Please remember that we allow only authentic items on tPF.   If you are not certain about authenticity, please do not post it here.
> Also, please do not post authenticity questions here.***


----------



## Pao9

heartoflove said:


> Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol.
> 
> So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#128516; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all.
> 
> Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?
> 
> View attachment 2484086
> View attachment 2484087
> 
> 
> Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## DivineMissM

heartoflove said:


> Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol.
> 
> So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#128516; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all.
> 
> Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?
> 
> View attachment 2484086
> View attachment 2484087
> 
> 
> Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.



Drooling!  That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

heartoflove said:


> Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol.
> 
> So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#55357;&#56836; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all.
> 
> Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?
> 
> View attachment 2484086
> View attachment 2484087
> 
> 
> Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.


Beautiful! This is a great time to pickup deals on Ebay. Jan & Feb are slow sales months.


----------



## heartoflove

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful! This is a great time to pickup deals on Ebay. Jan & Feb are slow sales months.




Thanks everyone!! She's so soft. I've been doing research on her and appears to be a goatskin wallet from either the 80s or 90s. She's really slim and light which is another great thing because now my bag is going to be significantly lighter. 

And chow, you're not kidding!! Not that I'm a high volume seller but I usually do pretty well selling my unwanted stuff on eBay. January has sucked. Not one thing sold. Worst it's been in years. On the upside I have bids for at least 4 things so February is looking promising   I need things to sell so I can fund another Chanel purchase he he.


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> You got a bonus. Congrats! It's so funny that people are in such a big hurry to turn over their stuff they don't empty out pockets.



What really amazed me was that it was donated to Goodwill and went through their system and out onto the sales floor with all that stuff still inside!



LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more $5 items. I also got a Martine Sitbon top & some Citizens for Humanity jeans.
> 
> Escada cashmere sweater with separate snood. Rabbit fur trim. I didn't know what the extra piece was at first....I thought it might be a skirt (except it had no waistband of any kind). It made more sense when I found a pic online.
> View attachment 2483741
> View attachment 2483742
> 
> 
> Model is probably 6' so it hangs a little lower on moi. 3.1 Phillip Lim cotton knit jacket
> View attachment 2483743
> View attachment 2483744
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jean mini skirt (we are just so blingy in Dallas)
> View attachment 2483745
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Target tee. This was only $3
> View attachment 2483746
> View attachment 2483747



LOVE all your stuff...particularly McQueen top!



Pao9 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I got that feeling that I needed to go to this particular thrift as found this!! The LV multicolor speedy. It looks exact like the real one and has the correct serial and all but it's in really bad shape. It looks like water damage I thought I would try my luck and try to save it and rehab it. Can anyone here confirm if its the real deal??
> 
> View attachment 2483981
> View attachment 2483982
> View attachment 2483985
> View attachment 2483986



OMG...fingers crossed that it's real...looks good, but I'm definitely not an expert...good luck!



heartoflove said:


> Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol.
> 
> So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#128516; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all.
> 
> Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?
> 
> View attachment 2484086
> View attachment 2484087
> 
> 
> Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.



BEAUTIFUL...congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I don't know if you all remember, but a while ago I got a McQueen piece off of eBay and it was stolen from the box while in transit. Well I was able to track down another one for a bit cheaper
> 
> View attachment 2482319
> 
> View attachment 2482320
> 
> I love the details all the buttons


Jama you find the most awesome pieces of McQueen.  I can't wait until I find my first McQueen! I would wear that in a heartbeat.



ladyash said:


> Thanks! I can't stop staring at it...I think I need to start buying myself jewellery more often especially vintage jewellery. I've been trying to pinpoint exactly what year but I think I need a loupe. I can make out all the markings except the last one which would allow me to date it! The markings are HJ (makers mark), Crown (gold standard), 375 (gold content 9ct), sideways anchor (assay office Birmingham), and the last I think is a cursive C or E which would be 1977 or 1979, but I'm not 100% sure!
> 
> Also, I signed with a new talent agency to get myself back into the whole acting/background/modeling thing again now that I'm done with school and I officially have my first gig booked for tomorrow night! I can't divulge info until after the shoot, but I'll make sure to let everyone know what TV show and episode when I can. For now all I can say is it's one of my top three favourite shows currently on right now and I can hardly contain my excitement and can't wait for tomorrow to get here!


I've been so busy lately, so I am catch up. Congratulations Lady! I can't wait to see you on TV...so exciting!



LuxeDeb said:


> I hit the big $5 sale a few days ago. Not as good as usual, but I always score something that makes it totally worth going!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana silk dress - it has the (high) bra top design. It's sexy, but because it's not low cut I could throw a jacket on & wear it anywhere.
> View attachment 2483714
> View attachment 2483715
> 
> 
> Trina Turk long coatdress type jacket & matching skirt below. Matthew Williamson silk tunic
> View attachment 2483716
> View attachment 2483717
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs cashmere tank. Both Trina Turk pieces for $5. Love that sparkle thread.
> View attachment 2483718
> View attachment 2483719
> 
> 
> TSE tee, Ralph Lauren Polo top, Saks Fifth Avenue tee, Ella Moss top
> View attachment 2483720
> View attachment 2483721
> 
> 
> 7FAMK pattern jeans, Hudson jeans, Dolce & Gabbana linen pants
> View attachment 2483723
> View attachment 2483724


LuxeDeb, you find so many nice pieces. With my handbags and your clothing, we could rule the "Garanimal" wardrobe for adults...



Pao9 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I got that feeling that I needed to go to this particular thrift as found this!! The LV multicolor speedy. It looks exact like the real one and has the correct serial and all but it's in really bad shape. It looks like water damage I thought I would try my luck and try to save it and rehab it. Can anyone here confirm if its the real deal??
> 
> View attachment 2483981
> View attachment 2483982
> View attachment 2483985
> View attachment 2483986


 
You know my dilemma; authenticating LV's is not my thing, but I do love it. It  looks as though it is in great condition; just needs reshaping. 



heartoflove said:


> Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol.
> 
> So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#65533;&#65533; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all.
> 
> Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?
> 
> View attachment 2484086
> View attachment 2484087
> 
> 
> Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.


ooooo I love it! I want one...Congratulations on a great deal!


----------



## Tomsmom

heartoflove said:


> Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol.
> 
> So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#128516; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all.
> 
> Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?
> 
> View attachment 2484086
> View attachment 2484087
> 
> 
> Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.


 
Oh wow that is gorgeous!!  The leather just look soft and luxurious .  Enjoy!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more $5 items. I also got a Martine Sitbon top & some Citizens for Humanity jeans.
> 
> Escada cashmere sweater with separate snood. Rabbit fur trim. I didn't know what the extra piece was at first....I thought it might be a skirt (except it had no waistband of any kind). It made more sense when I found a pic online.
> View attachment 2483741
> View attachment 2483742
> 
> 
> Model is probably 6' so it hangs a little lower on moi. 3.1 Phillip Lim cotton knit jacket
> View attachment 2483743
> View attachment 2483744
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jean mini skirt (we are just so blingy in Dallas)
> View attachment 2483745
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Target tee. This was only $3
> View attachment 2483746
> View attachment 2483747


 
That Escada is a-mazing, enjoy!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama you find the most awesome pieces of McQueen.  I can't wait until I find my first McQueen! I would wear that in a heartbeat.



I have my fingers crossed for you it will just be a matter or time and there is now a McQueen store even closer to you now even though it is in Dallas. So bits and pieces might start to trickle down to you .


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you it will just be a matter or time and there is now a McQueen store even closer to you now even though it is in Dallas. So bits and pieces might start to trickle down to you .


 Wow, Dallas....one of my friends went to Dallas this weekend. I may send her over to take a look. Thanks for the information


----------



## jamamcg

Some more finds from summer in the USA. When I was in Dallas I went to the Buffalo Exchange the one that Anne goes to. It was full of amazing things, but it was really quite pricy. I saw MMM for H&M jacket they had a few Longchamp bags and a vintage Jean Muir sweater that I really wanted, but decided to leave it. I got a Prada shirt cannot remember the price, but it was around $30 and a Dries van Noten blazer for about $50


----------



## LuxeDeb

Pao9 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I got that feeling that I needed to go to this particular thrift as found this!! The LV multicolor speedy. It looks exact like the real one and has the correct serial and all but it's in really bad shape. It looks like water damage I thought I would try my luck and try to save it and rehab it. Can anyone here confirm if its the real deal??
> 
> View attachment 2483981
> View attachment 2483982
> View attachment 2483985
> View attachment 2483986


Great find! Will keep my fingers crossed for you. 



heartoflove said:


> Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol.
> 
> So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#128516; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all.
> 
> Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?
> 
> View attachment 2484086
> View attachment 2484087
> 
> 
> Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.



Soo lovely and yes, that is a fantastic price! Love it! Who really carries cash anymore anyway? I am a Chanel girl for sure. I have been "collecting" pieces since the 90s. I am not a big fan of the bay, but I may have to try it again (after seeing your lovely find). I had money stolen out of my paypal account a few years ago (they are not as secure as people think) & since most sellers only take paypal I stay away from the bay. 



jamamcg said:


> Some more finds from summer in the USA. When I was in Dallas I went to the Buffalo Exchange the one that Anne goes to. It was full of amazing things, but it was really quite pricy. I saw MMM for H&M jacket they had a few Longchamp bags and a vintage Jean Muir sweater that I really wanted, but decided to leave it. I got a Prada shirt cannot remember the price, but it was around $30 and a Dries van Noten blazer for about $50
> View attachment 2484638
> 
> View attachment 2484640
> 
> View attachment 2484641
> 
> View attachment 2484643



Great stuff! I am sure that Jean Muir sweater is gone now, but if you posted you saw it yesterday I would be running over there. Buffalo Exchange is very hit or miss (kinda like thrift stores). Turn over is very quick there. I think Anne lived close by, so she could stop what seemed like every other day! If you ever come back to Dallas you need to hit a fabulous store called Uptown Consignment. They have great prices on mens designer items & also run great sales. And if you collect womens vintage there is a store called Vintage Martini that has a TDF selection of designer new & vintage items.


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Great find! Will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo lovely and yes, that is a fantastic price! Love it! Who really carries cash anymore anyway? I am a Chanel girl for sure. I have been "collecting" pieces since the 90s. I am not a big fan of the bay, but I may have to try it again (after seeing your lovely find). I had money stolen out of my paypal account a few years ago (they are not as secure as people think) & since most sellers only take paypal I stay away from the bay.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff! I am sure that Jean Muir sweater is gone now, but if you posted you saw it yesterday I would be running over there. Buffalo Exchange is very hit or miss (kinda like thrift stores). Turn over is very quick there. I think Anne lived close by, so she could stop what seemed like every other day! If you ever come back to Dallas you need to hit a fabulous store called Uptown Consignment. They have great prices on mens designer items & also run great sales. And if you collect womens vintage there is a store called Vintage Martini that has a TDF selection of designer new & vintage items.



Ooooh thanks. I will keep those places in my mind if and when I return to the states . I was quite pleased With what I saw in Buffalo exchange and would happily of spent more, but I had bought a pair of Paul Smith trousers from Traffic and I was then on a limited budget HAHA. Yeah I felt bad leaving the Jean Muir sweater as it was also made in the UK and I just wanted to bring it back home HAHA it was priced at $18.


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> I've been so busy lately, so I am catch up. Congratulations Lady! I can't wait to see you on TV...so exciting!



If I'm right it should air around end of February and you will definitely be seeing me since I got placed with one of the main actors for a scene! It was quite a cool experience since I got to do a one on one close up shot with him too after the regular filming with all the extras. Then I got sent home early because I couldn't be in anymore scenes which was fine by me! They told us to anticipate filming until 4am and it was all being shot outdoors in the cold! I got to do the afternoon filming and then one night scene where we were too far away to be recognizable before being sent home around 11pm.


----------



## Espinosa

ladyash said:


> If I'm right it should air around end of February and you will definitely be seeing me since I got placed with one of the main actors for a scene! It was quite a cool experience since I got to do a one on one close up shot with him too after the regular filming with all the extras. Then I got sent home early because I couldn't be in anymore scenes which was fine by me! They told us to anticipate filming until 4am and it was all being shot outdoors in the cold! I got to do the afternoon filming and then one night scene where we were too far away to be recognizable before being sent home around 11pm.


So exciting for you!!!! I have to guess..........its the show Suits?????


----------



## lazlo8

Today I bought a skirt pattern, a sewing machine husqvarna viking 5610 from the early 80's made in Sweden, two large bags of fabric, a Tori Burch dress, a James Perse dress and a etcectera dress ... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-ETCETER...0787?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e8558fdf3

There's the etcetera dress there ...


ALL THIS .... for $19 total .....  oh and a trashy book by Janice whet's her name ... everything on me is fake and I'm perfect ...

I love thrifting!

and yeah this makes 3 extra sewing machines.  I couldn't leave it there!  It was made in Sweden and all metal parts ...


----------



## lazlo8

Tory Burch dress ... I think I ended up after coupon paying $2 for it.... A bit more mustard colored than this picture ....


----------



## ladyash

Espinosa said:


> So exciting for you!!!! I have to guess..........its the show Suits?????



Beauty and the Beast! Which was awesome for me since this is the first set I've been on where I actually really follow and love the show. It was fantastic to be able to actually hang out and converse with Austin (who plays JT) in between takes. He's ridiculously funny oh man such a good time!


----------



## wildfury

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new Alexander McQueen leather skirt. It was $75 which is more than I wanted to pay, but a steal for this skirt. New with $1595 tags. I love it! It is meant to look like a light blue jean skirt, but it is leather. Is is like butter...so soft. It just seems like something I can wear anytime of the year here in Texas. I cannot say that about my other McQueen pieces!
> 
> View attachment 2481825
> View attachment 2481826
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481827
> View attachment 2481828
> 
> 
> I also got a cute little D & G Dolce & Gabanna dress for $20
> View attachment 2481829
> View attachment 2481830




Ooh, that skirt is amazing!  Definitely worth the $75, especially considering it was new.  

And your $5 finds...I wish I lived near you .

I didn't know McQueen ever did a Target line...will have to check that out!

*edit*

Turns out they used a blythe doll to promote the collection!  How fun!

nitrolicious.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/alexander-mcqueen-target-site-countdown.jpg



ladyash said:


> If I'm right it should air around end of  February and you will definitely be seeing me since I got placed with  one of the main actors for a scene! It was quite a cool experience since  I got to do a one on one close up shot with him too after the regular  filming with all the extras. Then I got sent home early because I  couldn't be in anymore scenes which was fine by me! They told us to  anticipate filming until 4am and it was all being shot outdoors in the  cold! I got to do the afternoon filming and then one night scene where  we were too far away to be recognizable before being sent home around  11pm.



Ooh, that sounds so exciting!  Do you suppose you need to look like a  model (or at least be photogenic), or do regular looking people have a  decent chance at getting those kind of gigs?



lazlo8 said:


> Today I bought a skirt pattern, a sewing machine  husqvarna viking 5610 from the early 80's made in Sweden, two large bags  of fabric, a Tori Burch dress, a James Perse dress and a etcectera  dress ...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-ETCETER...0787?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e8558fdf3
> 
> There's the etcetera dress there ...
> 
> 
> ALL THIS .... for $19 total .....  oh and a trashy book by Janice whet's  her name ... everything on me is fake and I'm perfect ...
> 
> I love thrifting!
> 
> and yeah this makes 3 extra sewing machines.  I couldn't leave it there!  It was made in Sweden and all metal parts ...



$19 total !  How much was the sewing machine then?  I don't think I've seen one under $20 here!


----------



## lazlo8

wildfury said:


> $19 total ! How much was the sewing machine then? I don't think I've seen one under $20 here!


 
It was 24.99, but then I had two coupons, one 30% off and one for $10 total off so I ended up paying $19 total for all of it ... the sewing machine is this crazy 80's pink ...

deal of the century ....

although ... One of my machines, my Kenmore from the 40's was $10 ... crazy

This machine the Viking is related to my Bernina ... the Swiss make amazing sewing machines.  I was shocked to see it there ....  




ladyash said:


> Beauty and the Beast! Which was awesome for me since this is the first set I've been on where I actually really follow and love the show. It was fantastic to be able to actually hang out and converse with Austin (who plays JT) in between takes. He's ridiculously funny oh man such a good time!


 
Neat Neat!  So neat!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Tory Burch dress ... I think I ended up after coupon paying $2 for it.... A bit more mustard colored than this picture ....


 
I love that you have 3 sewing machines!!  And the Tory dress is great, awesome color!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> It was 24.99, but then I had two coupons, one 30% off and one for $10 total off so I ended up paying $19 total for all of it ... the sewing machine is this crazy 80's pink ...
> 
> deal of the century ....
> 
> although ... One of my machines, my Kenmore from the 40's was $10 ... crazy
> 
> This machine the Viking is related to my Bernina ... the Swiss make amazing sewing machines. I was shocked to see it there ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat Neat! So neat!


 
Love the Tory, want to see the "new to you" sewing machine.


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

LuxeDeb said:


> Great find! Will keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Soo lovely and yes, that is a fantastic price! Love it! Who really carries cash anymore anyway? I am a Chanel girl for sure. I have been "collecting" pieces since the 90s. I am not a big fan of the bay, but I may have to try it again (after seeing your lovely find). I had money stolen out of my paypal account a few years ago (they are not as secure as people think) & since most sellers only take paypal I stay away from the bay.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff! I am sure that Jean Muir sweater is gone now, but if you posted you saw it yesterday I would be running over there. Buffalo Exchange is very hit or miss (kinda like thrift stores). Turn over is very quick there. I think Anne lived close by, so she could stop what seemed like every other day! If you ever come back to Dallas you need to hit a fabulous store called Uptown Consignment. They have great prices on mens designer items & also run great sales. And if you collect womens vintage there is a store called Vintage Martini that has a TDF selection of designer new & vintage items.


What store has the $5 sale in Dallas?


----------



## ladyash

wildfury said:


> Ooh, that sounds so exciting!  Do you suppose you need to look like a  model (or at least be photogenic), or do regular looking people have a  decent chance at getting those kind of gigs?



I don't think so since it's background work which basically means they need normal people to fill the scenes and make it look real. You have to have an extensive wardrobe at home since you are required to bring your own clothing and they usually request two or three changes for wardrobe to choose from. Rarely will you be fit into costumes unless it's a period show or something ridiculously specific that you couldn't possibly own. I think being placed where I did for the filming had something to do with how I looked yesterday at least. I was just told something like you look very New York stand here and that ended up being the starting position for one of the main actors as well.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Today I bought a skirt pattern, a sewing machine husqvarna viking 5610 from the early 80's made in Sweden, two large bags of fabric, a Tori Burch dress, a James Perse dress and a etcectera dress ...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-ETCETER...0787?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e8558fdf3
> 
> There's the etcetera dress there ...
> 
> 
> ALL THIS .... for $19 total .....  oh and a trashy book by Janice whet's her name ... everything on me is fake and I'm perfect ...
> 
> I love thrifting!
> 
> and yeah this makes 3 extra sewing machines.  I couldn't leave it there!  It was made in Sweden and all metal parts ...


I am so jealous about the Viking!


ladyash said:


> Beauty and the Beast! Which was awesome for me since this is the first set I've been on where I actually really follow and love the show. It was fantastic to be able to actually hang out and converse with Austin (who plays JT) in between takes. He's ridiculously funny oh man such a good time!


Can't wait to see you!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> I am so jealous about the Viking!
> 
> Can't wait to see you!



I'll be sure to let everyone know when it airs! Episode 15 so I believe it won't be until the end of February as this week is episode 12.


----------



## mharri20

ladyash said:


> Beauty and the Beast! Which was awesome for me since this is the first set I've been on where I actually really follow and love the show. It was fantastic to be able to actually hang out and converse with Austin (who plays JT) in between takes. He's ridiculously funny oh man such a good time!




Ah I LOVE that show! My fiancé and I both watch it  that and Arrow are pretty good CW shows. I'll be on the lookout for you!!


----------



## Espinosa

ladyash said:


> Beauty and the Beast! Which was awesome for me since this is the first set I've been on where I actually really follow and love the show. It was fantastic to be able to actually hang out and converse with Austin (who plays JT) in between takes. He's ridiculously funny oh man such a good time!



WOW, let us know when it airs! The lead male is a dish! is he nice?


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I'll be sure to let everyone know when it airs! Episode 15 so I believe it won't be until the end of February as this week is episode 12.


Thanks!


----------



## ladyash

mharri20 said:


> Ah I LOVE that show! My fiancé and I both watch it  that and Arrow are pretty good CW shows. I'll be on the lookout for you!!



I'm obsessed with the show! I started watching it later than most though as season two had already started up again before I even began season one. I kept seeing the set signs near where I work and thought it would be lame. I said I would give it three episodes and ended up watching the entire first season online on the showcase website in like less than a week I think LOL! Now I'm all depressed that I have to wait a whole week in between episodes haha! 



Espinosa said:


> WOW, let us know when it airs! The lead male is a dish! is he nice?



I didn't get to chat with him since his starting position was  indoors and different from mine, but we did say hi and introduced ourselves before filming started and he came across as a really nice guy. Plus he's nice to look at too LOL!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> It was 24.99, but then I had two coupons, one 30% off and one for $10 total off so I ended up paying $19 total for all of it ... the sewing machine is this crazy 80's pink ...
> 
> deal of the century ....
> 
> although ... One of my machines, my Kenmore from the 40's was $10 ... crazy
> 
> This machine the Viking is related to my Bernina ... the Swiss make amazing sewing machines.  I was shocked to see it there ....



Deal of the century INDEED...You go girl!


----------



## elvisgurly

Pao9 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I got that feeling that I needed to go to this particular thrift as found this!! The LV multicolor speedy. It looks exact like the real one and has the correct serial and all but it's in really bad shape. It looks like water damage I thought I would try my luck and try to save it and rehab it. Can anyone here confirm if its the real deal??
> 
> View attachment 2483981
> View attachment 2483982
> View attachment 2483985
> View attachment 2483986



Hopefully it turns out authentic for you.


----------



## elvisgurly

heartoflove said:


> Cute D&G dress! You have so many clothes you must never repeat outfits, lol.
> 
> So my eBay purchase came!!!! &#128516; I'm in love. I was a little worried that it would be super small but I figured that was my fault since I never asked. The package was so light I really was beginning to think I purchased a card holder instead but told myself it was fine because it is Chanel after all.
> 
> Nope! Beautiful excellent condition this pretty thing. My first Chanel!! Not a bag but it's ok. Baby steps. For 145 this is a FANTASTIC purchase. I'm surprised nobody else bid and the price started so low. Did I mention how soft the leather is?
> 
> View attachment 2484086
> View attachment 2484087
> 
> 
> Funny thing tho, I have no cash to put in here. Hahahhaha.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## Pao9

Went thrifting yesterday and had an all black day! I was in desperate need of black pants for work!!
Two velour jbrands! $5 and $10 
	

		
			
		

		
	




A valentino bolero/cardi with bling! A little pricey at $49 but it's cute to wear over a dress!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:


> Went thrifting yesterday and had an all black day! I was in desperate need of black pants for work!!
> Two velour jbrands! $5 and $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487925
> View attachment 2487932
> 
> A valentino bolero/cardi with bling! A little pricey at $49 but it's cute to wear over a dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487940



When it comes to Valentino price doesn't matter . Was at the Valentino outlet on Saturday looking at their runway samples (for design inspiration) and I even thought £2200 was an absolute bargain for a beaded gown HAHA


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> When it comes to Valentino price doesn't matter . Was at the Valentino outlet on Saturday looking at their runway samples (for design inspiration) and I even thought £2200 was an absolute bargain for a beaded gown HAHA



I agree! I love Valentino! This looks terrible on the floor like this but when I get a chance I will post better pics!


----------



## Tuuli35

ladyash said:


> Beauty and the Beast! Which was awesome for me since this is the first set I've been on where I actually really follow and love the show. It was fantastic to be able to actually hang out and converse with Austin (who plays JT) in between takes. He's ridiculously funny oh man such a good time!




I love this show!


----------



## Tomsmom

Pao9 said:


> Went thrifting yesterday and had an all black day! I was in desperate need of black pants for work!!
> Two velour jbrands! $5 and $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487925
> View attachment 2487932
> 
> A valentino bolero/cardi with bling! A little pricey at $49 but it's cute to wear over a dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487940


 

Gorgeous Valentino and yayyy for Jbrand!


----------



## wildfury

ladyash said:


> I don't think so since it's background work  which basically means they need normal people to fill the scenes and  make it look real. You have to have an extensive wardrobe at home since  you are required to bring your own clothing and they usually request two  or three changes for wardrobe to choose from. Rarely will you be fit  into costumes unless it's a period show or something ridiculously  specific that you couldn't possibly own. I think being placed where I  did for the filming had something to do with how I looked yesterday at  least. I was just told something like you look very New York stand here  and that ended up being the starting position for one of the main actors  as well.



Thanks for the scoop!  Maybe I'll try out my luck sometime.



ladyash said:


> I don't think so since it's background work  which basically means they need normal people to fill the scenes and  make it look real. You have to have an extensive wardrobe at home since  you are required to bring your own clothing and they usually request two  or three changes for wardrobe to choose from. Rarely will you be fit  into costumes unless it's a period show or something ridiculously  specific that you couldn't possibly own. I think being placed where I  did for the filming had something to do with how I looked yesterday at  least. I was just told something like you look very New York stand here  and that ended up being the starting position for one of the main actors  as well.





lazlo8 said:


> It was 24.99, but then I had two coupons, one 30%  off and one for $10 total off so I ended up paying $19 total for all of  it ... the sewing machine is this crazy 80's pink ...
> 
> deal of the century ....
> 
> although ... One of my machines, my Kenmore from the 40's was $10 ... crazy
> 
> This machine the Viking is related to my Bernina ... the Swiss make  amazing sewing machines.  I was shocked to see it there ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat Neat!  So neat!



And it's pink??  What could be better!  How come no picture ?



jamamcg said:


> When it comes to Valentino price doesn't matter . Was at the Valentino outlet on Saturday looking at their runway samples (for design inspiration) and I even thought £2200 was an absolute bargain for a beaded gown HAHA



It's funny you say that!  I've found cheap Valentino twice, but both times they were in horrible condition.  The last time was yesterday!

The blinged out one is beautiful!


----------



## wildfury

So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !





Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!





Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!

It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .


----------



## chowlover2

wildfury said:


> So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!
> 
> It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .




That bag is fabulous!


----------



## Tomsmom

wildfury said:


> So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!
> 
> It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .


 
Gorgeous bag, love it!


----------



## JOODLZ

wildfury said:


> So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !
> 
> Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!
> 
> Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!
> 
> It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .



Really cool bag!


----------



## JOODLZ

Another Saturday Goodwill spree...nothing special at the Bargain Barn, Guess & Kenneth Cole t-shirts @ .25 each and a couple of belts for $.50 (one is a nearly new Perry Ellis for my hubby). Too lazy to take pics of these.

Then I went next door to the regular Goodwill...1994 Coach Devon bag $14.99, a 1995 Coach Multi-Zip in crazy excellent condition $29.99 and a Mark Cross pebbled leather shoulder bag (made in Italy, undetermined age, but I'm guessing mid-90's from the research I've done) for $4.99! At the suggestion of the cashier I added some fun jewelry to get the total to $60 so I could use a $15 off phone coupon...go ahead, twist my arm. Ring with purple stones is so pretty, but plating is coming off the back, but it was $1.99. Orangish coin pearl earrings also $1.99. White freshwater pearl cluster earrings $3.99. Light blue faceted crystal (maybe just glass) earrings $3.99. Net spent $51...our Goodwills ask customers to "round up" to the next dollar as a donation to the Goodwill mission. Why not?


----------



## LisaK026

wildfury said:


> So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!
> 
> It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .


_I agree, love at first sight._. That leopard kind of looks like my Judith Leiber Leopard key chain, but I do not think the bag is JL - it would say so if it was. Very cute! Congratulations.


----------



## chowlover2

wildfury said:


> So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!
> 
> It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .


Maybe it is St John? I have several of their animal brooches.


----------



## ladyash

wildfury said:


> So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!
> 
> It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .



Such a great bag! I love the leopard on top...It might have had a glued in tag that fell off at some point which is a shame because it would be nice to know who made it or where it came from!


----------



## LisaK026

OMG!!!!!
I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL


That bag is gorg!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LisaK026 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL



That's a steal!! Good chance to take. I love that bag!


----------



## LisaK026

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's a steal!! Good chance to take. I love that bag!


I have had it in my eBay saved searches list for a while...just waiting for an opportunity like this (although I never expected it to happen)...and the seller has a return policy. I actually really like the way eBay brings up all your searches when you sign in now, otherwise I fear it would have been gone by the time I got the email notification in the morning. _I guess this will be my Birthday present to myself_.artyhat:


----------



## buffalogal

wildfury said:


> So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!
> 
> It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .



Not a regular poster on this thread (though I read it daily) but I wanted to say that this is one of my fave bag finds ever! So cute and unique. Congrats!


----------



## kcarmona

Not exactly cheap, but I definitely consider this one of my best bargains! A Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Camel Pebbled Leather! Purchased pre-loved on eBay and authenticated by the lovely ladies in the Celine threads. Amazing condition and I paid $800. Definitely the cheapest I've seen pre owned and are going new for $3100. I'm in love!


----------



## heartoflove

LisaK026 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL




So nice and I love the shape!


----------



## heartoflove

kcarmona said:


> Not exactly cheap, but I definitely consider this one of my best bargains! A Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Camel Pebbled Leather! Purchased pre-loved on eBay and authenticated by the lovely ladies in the Celine threads. Amazing condition and I paid $800. Definitely the cheapest I've seen pre owned and are going new for $3100. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489306




Great price. Great color. Great bag!

Looks like eBay is treating us all so well!


----------



## Bratty1919

wildfury said:


> So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!
> 
> It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .




My god- I LOVE this bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL


 
Beautiful!


----------



## kcf68

Wow are we all in bag heaven on this thread or what!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> Not exactly cheap, but I definitely consider this one of my best bargains! A Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Camel Pebbled Leather! Purchased pre-loved on eBay and authenticated by the lovely ladies in the Celine threads. Amazing condition and I paid $800. Definitely the cheapest I've seen pre owned and are going new for $3100. I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2489306



Gorgeous!



LisaK026 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL



Beautiful! Glad you knew the value & moved so fast.



wildfury said:


> So....it turns out love at first sight is a real thing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this purse with a gold metal leopard on top for $12.99 at Value Village.  Regular price and more than I wanted to pay, but I've never seen a purse like this anywhere.  I can't even find an example online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad there's no maker or any other info on the bag...I would have loved to have more.  Pieces like this one are why I thrift!
> 
> It's actually really structured and big enough to be practical, so I'm sure I'll get a lot of use out of it .



So cute. Thrifting can turn up some really beautiful stuff they just don't sell in stores anymore. Nice find.



Pao9 said:


> Went thrifting yesterday and had an all black day! I was in desperate need of black pants for work!!
> Two velour jbrands! $5 and $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487925
> View attachment 2487932
> 
> A valentino bolero/cardi with bling! A little pricey at $49 but it's cute to wear over a dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487940



What a score on the JBrands, especially if you needed black pants. It's so rare to find stuff we actually need when thrifting. (At lease in my case). The Valentino cardi is just gorgeous! I got a Valentino top last month & always feel like I hit the jackpot with Valentino. You are going to get so much use out of a lovely black Valentino cardi the $49 is like peanuts (investment peanuts. lol)


----------



## LuxeDeb

Bag heaven on here indeed. I hope to score some gorgeous bags on sale within the next few weeks, too (I'm waiting for some markdowns)! I hope everyone gets lucky now & scores a gorgeous bag.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LisaK026 said:


> I have had it in my eBay saved searches list for a while...just waiting for an opportunity like this (although I never expected it to happen)...and the seller has a return policy. I actually really like the way eBay brings up all your searches when you sign in now, otherwise I fear it would have been gone by the time I got the email notification in the morning. _I guess this will be my Birthday present to myself_.artyhat:



That's amazing. It was meant to be haha I love when something so good happens like that. Happy birthday and it will be with that baby, that's for sure!!!


----------



## Pao9

LisaK026 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL



Soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> Not exactly cheap, but I definitely consider this one of my best bargains! A Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Camel Pebbled Leather! Purchased pre-loved on eBay and authenticated by the lovely ladies in the Celine threads. Amazing condition and I paid $800. Definitely the cheapest I've seen pre owned and are going new for $3100. I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2489306



Yup that's a great price! My preowned shoulder luggage was $1800!!


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Glad you knew the value & moved so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute. Thrifting can turn up some really beautiful stuff they just don't sell in stores anymore. Nice find.
> 
> 
> 
> What a score on the JBrands, especially if you needed black pants. It's so rare to find stuff we actually need when thrifting. (At lease in my case). The Valentino cardi is just gorgeous! I got a Valentino top last month & always feel like I hit the jackpot with Valentino. You are going to get so much use out of a lovely black Valentino cardi the $49 is like peanuts (investment peanuts. lol)



I know I live finding stuff we actually need! I need some black tops as well as I only have like 2 but I'm adamant on finding black vince tops at the thrift stores! Lol!!! I might be getting too picky!!


----------



## wildfury

Thanks for the comments on my leopard purse ladies !  Ok, to be completely accurate there was one tag inside - made in China!  So I'm pretty sure it is just one of those generic no name bags.  Well, even if there was ever a name tag inside, I'm sure it was nothing special.  



JOODLZ said:


> Another Saturday Goodwill spree...nothing special at the Bargain Barn, Guess & Kenneth Cole t-shirts @ .25 each and a couple of belts for $.50 (one is a nearly new Perry Ellis for my hubby). Too lazy to take pics of these.
> 
> Then I went next door to the regular Goodwill...1994 Coach Devon bag $14.99, a 1995 Coach Multi-Zip in crazy excellent condition $29.99 and a Mark Cross pebbled leather shoulder bag (made in Italy, undetermined age, but I'm guessing mid-90's from the research I've done) for $4.99! At the suggestion of the cashier I added some fun jewelry to get the total to $60 so I could use a $15 off phone coupon...go ahead, twist my arm. Ring with purple stones is so pretty, but plating is coming off the back, but it was $1.99. Orangish coin pearl earrings also $1.99. White freshwater pearl cluster earrings $3.99. Light blue faceted crystal (maybe just glass) earrings $3.99. Net spent $51...our Goodwills ask customers to "round up" to the next dollar as a donation to the Goodwill mission. Why not?



That first one is so gorgeous!  I found my first super fake Coach bag today.  The creed looked about right, except it didn't mention the word "Coach" anywhere .  Did have a fake coach hangtag though.



LisaK026 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL



Wow, that is some discount!  Hope everything works out!



kcarmona said:


> Not exactly cheap, but I definitely consider  this one of my best bargains! A Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Camel  Pebbled Leather! Purchased pre-loved on eBay and authenticated by the  lovely ladies in the Celine threads. Amazing condition and I paid $800.  Definitely the cheapest I've seen pre owned and are going new for $3100.  I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2489306



It even looks new in the photo!  Sounds like a deal!


----------



## wildfury

My favourite thrift store (well, the one I seem to find the best stuff at) had a half off sale today.  Shockingly, I didn't buy any clothes!  Normally I come home with bags of stuff so I was kind of scratching my head today .

I found a super tacky tray featuring a cat portrait made out of fake fur.  It's encased in glass!  I thought plastic would be more fitting .  The expression just makes me laugh, plus it was only a buck.  It's about 6 inches all around.

I also found a silk scarf from (?) Buckingham Palace for $2.  At least it's a print from some piano at that palace.  It's my first vintage scarf!  I liked the fact that there were a ton of monkeys .


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL



W-O-W!!! Unbelievable price!


----------



## JOODLZ

wildfury said:


> That first one is so gorgeous!  I found my first super fake Coach bag today.  The creed looked about right, except it didn't mention the word "Coach" anywhere .  Did have a fake coach hangtag though.



Thanks...I'm a sucker for old Coach leather! There's a fake City bag at my Goodwill right now...I almost goofed and bought it...til I realized it had an invalid serial number...the month code was the culprit (thank you tPF for teaching me all these details!)...everything else was sooo right, yet ultimately wrong!



wildfury said:


> My favourite thrift store (well, the one I seem to find the best stuff at) had a half off sale today.  Shockingly, I didn't buy any clothes!  Normally I come home with bags of stuff so I was kind of scratching my head today .
> 
> I found a super tacky tray featuring a cat portrait made out of fake fur.  It's encased in glass!  I thought plastic would be more fitting .  The expression just makes me laugh, plus it was only a buck.  It's about 6 inches all around.
> 
> I also found a silk scarf from (?) Buckingham Palace for $2.  At least it's a print from some piano at that palace.  It's my first vintage scarf!  I liked the fact that there were a ton of monkeys .



The kitty tray is oddly...cute! LOVE the scarf!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love! That bag is on my wish list - and that color is just perfect  Enjoy!



kcarmona said:


> Not exactly cheap, but I definitely consider this one of my best bargains! A Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Camel Pebbled Leather! Purchased pre-loved on eBay and authenticated by the lovely ladies in the Celine threads. Amazing condition and I paid $800. Definitely the cheapest I've seen pre owned and are going new for $3100. I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2489306


----------



## authenticplease

Love all of the bag finds.....the uber chic vintage gold cheetah bag, the gorgeous BV bag, and the tDF Celine!

Y'all have spoiled me now as I think GW is crazy expensive too:giggles:

I tend to go to one that frequently offers 50% off and the prices are low to begin with!

I found lavendar suede Superga platform sneakers for $2.98. I need to clean the suede up and not certain how.....I may need to check out the coach rehab thread

I bought this Escada silk jacket there for 50% off $5.45. It is a bright lime/yellow in real life and fits perfectly.


----------



## authenticplease

I also bought several marble pieces at an antique market that comes to town once a month for $20 each.......and I'm searching for antique iron gates or fence sections as DH is inspired to make a vanity table for me!


----------



## authenticplease

And check out the prices at the 'outlet' thrift store that opened about 30 minutes away. I haven't had time to go that way yet but it is on my mind!


----------



## authenticplease

wildfury said:


> My favourite thrift store (well, the one I seem to find the best stuff at) had a half off sale today.  Shockingly, I didn't buy any clothes!  Normally I come home with bags of stuff so I was kind of scratching my head today .
> 
> I found a super tacky tray featuring a cat portrait made out of fake fur.  It's encased in glass!  I thought plastic would be more fitting .  The expression just makes me laugh, plus it was only a buck.  It's about 6 inches all around.
> 
> I also found a silk scarf from (?) Buckingham Palace for $2.  At least it's a print from some piano at that palace.  It's my first vintage scarf!  I liked the fact that there were a ton of monkeys .



Such cute finds......and I really like your kitty tray


----------



## LuxeDeb

wildfury said:


> My favourite thrift store (well, the one I seem to find the best stuff at) had a half off sale today.  Shockingly, I didn't buy any clothes!  Normally I come home with bags of stuff so I was kind of scratching my head today .
> 
> I found a super tacky tray featuring a cat portrait made out of fake fur.  It's encased in glass!  I thought plastic would be more fitting .  The expression just makes me laugh, plus it was only a buck.  It's about 6 inches all around.
> 
> I also found a silk scarf from (?) Buckingham Palace for $2.  At least it's a print from some piano at that palace.  It's my first vintage scarf!  I liked the fact that there were a ton of monkeys .



I love that cat tray so much it's driving me crazy! I'm not a cat person & it is a little tacky, but it's also so fun & weird & so stinkin' cute!



authenticplease said:


> Love all of the bag finds.....the uber chic vintage gold cheetah bag, the gorgeous BV bag, and the tDF Celine!
> 
> Y'all have spoiled me now as I think GW is crazy expensive too:giggles:
> 
> I tend to go to one that frequently offers 50% off and the prices are low to begin with!
> 
> I found lavendar suede Superga platform sneakers for $2.98. I need to clean the suede up and not certain how.....I may need to check out the coach rehab thread
> 
> I bought this Escada silk jacket there for 50% off $5.45. It is a bright lime/yellow in real life and fits perfectly.



Love the Escada jacket. They make such beautiful pieces. I cannot wait to see the Superga sneakers. They sound super fun.



authenticplease said:


> I also bought several marble pieces at an antique market that comes to town once a month for $20 each.......and I'm searching for antique iron gates or fence sections as DH is inspired to make a vanity table for me!



Great prices. Cannot wait to see how the vanity table turns out. Sounds like it will be just gorgeous!



authenticplease said:


> And check out the prices at the 'outlet' thrift store that opened about 30 minutes away. I haven't had time to go that way yet but it is on my mind!



Holy moly! What prices. Girl, get your butt to the store & do some thrifting immediately!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I love this time of year when consignment stores start running fab sales! This is equivalent to thrift store pricing at most of the thrifts by me.

Etro silk skirt (the contrasting pleats are so amazing when you move) $23




Prada silk & lace skirt $32




Marni wool skirt $23. Miu Miu wool skirt $23




Close up of Marni & Miu Miu skirts. Dolce & Gabanna skirt $18




Paul Smith skirt (love the ruched, fishtail back) $10


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> I love this time of year when consignment stores start running fab sales! This is equivalent to thrift store pricing at most of the thrifts by me.
> 
> Etro silk skirt (the contrasting pleats are so amazing when you move) $23
> View attachment 2489950
> View attachment 2489951
> 
> 
> Prada silk & lace skirt $32
> View attachment 2489952
> View attachment 2489953
> 
> 
> ]




Skirtapalooza!  

I am dying over the Etro skirt!  I adore their detail.....Etro+silk+pleats=perfection!  

The Prada skirt is stunning too


----------



## djdj

LuxeDeb said:


> I love this time of year when consignment stores start running fab sales! This is equivalent to thrift store pricing at most of the thrifts by me.
> 
> Etro silk skirt (the contrasting pleats are so amazing when you move) $23
> View attachment 2489950
> View attachment 2489951
> 
> 
> Prada silk & lace skirt $32
> View attachment 2489952
> View attachment 2489953
> 
> 
> Marni wool skirt $23. Miu Miu wool skirt $23
> View attachment 2489955
> View attachment 2489956
> 
> 
> Close up of Marni & Miu Miu skirts. Dolce & Gabanna skirt $18
> View attachment 2489957
> View attachment 2489958
> 
> 
> Paul Smith skirt (love the ruched, fishtail back) $10
> View attachment 2489959
> View attachment 2489960


The etro skirt is AMAZING!!!!! check out the details! a masterpiece really!
It's so hard to find decent things like yours here in Ontario... would you mind sharing which consignment store has such great deals? and which one has the $5 sales you always mention? any other thrifting tips in Dallas?Thanks a lot=) Gonna go to Dallas for work next month, have to explore the city!


----------



## ladyash

LuxeDeb said:


> I love this time of year when consignment stores start running fab sales! This is equivalent to thrift store pricing at most of the thrifts by me.
> 
> Etro silk skirt (the contrasting pleats are so amazing when you move) $23
> View attachment 2489950
> View attachment 2489951
> 
> 
> Prada silk & lace skirt $32
> View attachment 2489952
> View attachment 2489953
> 
> 
> Marni wool skirt $23. Miu Miu wool skirt $23
> View attachment 2489955
> View attachment 2489956
> 
> 
> Close up of Marni & Miu Miu skirts. Dolce & Gabanna skirt $18
> View attachment 2489957
> View attachment 2489958
> 
> 
> Paul Smith skirt (love the ruched, fishtail back) $10
> View attachment 2489959
> View attachment 2489960



I'm in love with the back detailing of the Paul Smith skirt!!


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> Love all of the bag finds.....the uber chic vintage gold cheetah bag, the gorgeous BV bag, and the tDF Celine!
> 
> Y'all have spoiled me now as I think GW is crazy expensive too:giggles:
> 
> I tend to go to one that frequently offers 50% off and the prices are low to begin with!
> 
> I found lavendar suede Superga platform sneakers for $2.98. I need to clean the suede up and not certain how.....I may need to check out the coach rehab thread
> 
> I bought this Escada silk jacket there for 50% off $5.45. It is a bright lime/yellow in real life and fits perfectly.


 

Love the Escada!  Such pretty colors and I cannot wait to see the vanity your dh will make!

Whoa!!!  The pricing schedule is cray!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I love this time of year when consignment stores start running fab sales! This is equivalent to thrift store pricing at most of the thrifts by me.
> 
> Etro silk skirt (the contrasting pleats are so amazing when you move) $23
> View attachment 2489950
> View attachment 2489951
> 
> 
> Prada silk & lace skirt $32
> View attachment 2489952
> View attachment 2489953
> 
> 
> Marni wool skirt $23. Miu Miu wool skirt $23
> View attachment 2489955
> View attachment 2489956
> 
> 
> Close up of Marni & Miu Miu skirts. Dolce & Gabanna skirt $18
> View attachment 2489957
> View attachment 2489958
> 
> 
> Paul Smith skirt (love the ruched, fishtail back) $10
> View attachment 2489959
> View attachment 2489960


 

That Etro is to die for!


----------



## heartoflove

authenticplease said:


> And check out the prices at the 'outlet' thrift store that opened about 30 minutes away. I haven't had time to go that way yet but it is on my mind!




This must be some kind of "chain" because I've seen this pricing list on a blog or Instagram before. I recall people posting their good deals and being all jealous. Not super high end designers but hey a deal is a deal. Look forward too seeing what thrifty finds you discover!


----------



## heartoflove

ladyash said:


> I'm in love with the back detailing of the Paul Smith skirt!!




Me too me too! So fun. Good score!


----------



## raindrop101

elvisgurly said:


> Nice finds!  I wish I had a Savers near me.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the cutest little bags ever!  What's the weirdest thing you've ever found in your thrifted Coach purses?
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable color.
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job with the restoration.  Nice price too!
> 
> 
> 
> You always find the cutest cardigans.




Not a purse, but I found a 50 dollar bill inside of a paperback book that I had paid $1 for.  I also found a $10 Target gift card in the pocket of a pair of shorts.


----------



## LisaK026

raindrop101 said:


> Not a purse, but I found a 50 dollar bill inside of a paperback book that I had paid $1 for.  I also found a $10 Target gift card in the pocket of a pair of shorts.


Jackpot! I am surprised that does not happen more often. I'm always leaving money in my pockets . I have never found any money in anything. Good for you.


----------



## LisaK026

wildfury said:


> My favourite thrift store (well, the one I seem to find the best stuff at) had a half off sale today.  Shockingly, I didn't buy any clothes!  Normally I come home with bags of stuff so I was kind of scratching my head today .
> 
> I found a super tacky tray featuring a cat portrait made out of fake fur.  It's encased in glass!  I thought plastic would be more fitting .  The expression just makes me laugh, plus it was only a buck.  It's about 6 inches all around.
> 
> I also found a silk scarf from (?) Buckingham Palace for $2.  At least it's a print from some piano at that palace.  It's my first vintage scarf!  I liked the fact that there were a ton of monkeys .


Kitty tray is pretty funny.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

A couple small finds for my DD today  American Girl retired dolly nightstand (Kirsten's if that means anything to you LOL) for $2.95 and Harajuku perfume for $7.95 - she's obsessed with Harajuku girls


----------



## KrissieNO.5

raindrop101 said:


> Not a purse, but I found a 50 dollar bill inside of a paperback book that I had paid $1 for.  I also found a $10 Target gift card in the pocket of a pair of shorts.



I love when that happens!!! I have found $10,20 & 50 before in bags and jeans as well as perfumes, jewelry and sunglasses. If we went through the pockets at all the stuff at thrift stores we would prob rack up.


----------



## Vintage Leather

One of my local shops had a Judith Leiber bag with $1800... The sales associate found it end contacted her heirs - but someone almost got a bargain!
The bag was priced at $125


----------



## LisaK026

Vintage Leather said:


> One of my local shops had a Judith Leiber bag with $1800... The sales associate found it end contacted her heirs - but someone almost got a bargain!
> The bag was priced at $125


Well, I would think a Judith Leiber bag for $125 is quite a bargain. Who keeps that much cash in their purse?


----------



## jamamcg

LisaK026 said:


> Well, I would think a Judith Leiber bag for $125 is quite a bargain. Who keeps that much cash in their purse?



Reminds me of Karen Walker in Will and Grace when she said she found $20,000 it that little pocket on her jeans


----------



## Vintage Leather

LisaK026 said:


> Well, I would think a Judith Leiber bag for $125 is quite a bargain. Who keeps that much cash in their purse?



According to the heirs, this was the third such stash of money.  Having been a teenager through the bank collapses of the 30s, the lady liked having cash and coins easily accessible, and she didn't trust banks much,  

The Leiber in question was a lizard skin bag, with a gold-tone and flat-stone accented clasp.  It actually sat in the store for several months and finally sold for $60.  In my area, Leibers from the 80s and 90s are usually cheap unless they are a hard metal case.  And even those tend to go through markdowns until they are in the $300-$450 price range


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> OMG!!!!!
> I just purchased this Bottega Veneta Cabat on eBay for $550 Buy it Now.  I was like _"Are you kidding?"_ These usually sell for over $4000. This should be interesting. Sometimes you just have to take a chance. LOL


Now, that's what I'm talking about! That is beautiful and such a great deal!


----------



## Raven3766

kcarmona said:


> Not exactly cheap, but I definitely consider this one of my best bargains! A Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Camel Pebbled Leather! Purchased pre-loved on eBay and authenticated by the lovely ladies in the Celine threads. Amazing condition and I paid $800. Definitely the cheapest I've seen pre owned and are going new for $3100. I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2489306


I'm in love too!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

shoppinggalnyc said:


> A couple small finds for my DD today  American Girl retired dolly nightstand (Kirsten's if that means anything to you LOL) for $2.95 and Harajuku perfume for $7.95 - she's obsessed with Harajuku girls



Kirsten's nightstand is an awesome find!!!!


----------



## axya

Just got these Manolos on ebay for $57, orig $900! Not the best bargain here, and it's totally not my style, but well I'm looking to be more adventurous and try different styles anyway!


----------



## Tomsmom

axya said:


> Just got these Manolos on ebay for $57, orig $900! Not the best bargain here, and it's totally not my style, but well I'm looking to be more adventurous and try different styles anyway!


 
Those shoes are beautiful!!  Be adventurous!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

axya said:


> Just got these Manolos on ebay for $57, orig $900! Not the best bargain here, and it's totally not my style, but well I'm looking to be more adventurous and try different styles anyway!




I think those are gorgeous & a super price! I love Manolos. The heels are not always as high as I would like or I would own more. I prefer 4.25-4.5" heels & it seems like they are usually up to 4". I have Barbie feet (high arches).


----------



## LuxeDeb

shoppinggalnyc said:


> A couple small finds for my DD today  American Girl retired dolly nightstand (Kirsten's if that means anything to you LOL) for $2.95 and Harajuku perfume for $7.95 - she's obsessed with Harajuku girls



I have that perfume! The bottles in that collection were soo cute, but I told myself that I could only get one & that was my favorite. I love the fishnet stockings! It didn't hurt that it was on markdown at TJMaxx though


----------



## axya

Thank you tomsmom and luxedeb! Do you guys think I could pair them with skinny jeans/shorts for daywear? My style's often much more understated, but I'd like to try using them for more than just occasional nights out. Pairing them with a dress sounds a bit too dressy for daytime, and I've only seen people wearing jeans with much less adorned strappy heels.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I actually found the solid perfume (in harjuku girls heads) at thrift a year ago for $2 and my DD fell in love and ever since then I've been picking up whatever I can find 



LuxeDeb said:


> I have that perfume! The bottles in that collection were soo cute, but I told myself that I could only get one & that was my favorite. I love the fishnet stockings! It didn't hurt that it was on markdown at TJMaxx though


----------



## 312mrileysofia

I had a fairly nice day at GW. I had two big scores...






She needs some TLC and rehab., but she's structurally sound and buttery soft. $2.80 with coupon 

I also obtained a Gio Ponti Mid Century Modern Rush and Ladder Back chair (signed) for $3.50! Whee!


----------



## wildfury

authenticplease said:


> Love all of the bag finds.....the uber chic vintage gold cheetah bag, the gorgeous BV bag, and the tDF Celine!
> 
> Y'all have spoiled me now as I think GW is crazy expensive too
> 
> I tend to go to one that frequently offers 50% off and the prices are low to begin with!
> 
> I found lavendar suede Superga platform sneakers for $2.98. I need to  clean the suede up and not certain how.....I may need to check out the  coach rehab thread
> 
> I bought this Escada silk jacket there for 50% off $5.45. It is a bright lime/yellow in real life and fits perfectly.



Great find on the jacket!  The print is fabulous and it looks new!

Wow...those outlet prices are fantastic!  The crowds must be crazy though.  I'd be tempted to only go on Thursday, even though the prices are really cheap all of the other days too .



LuxeDeb said:


> I love this time of year when consignment stores  start running fab sales! This is equivalent to thrift store pricing at  most of the thrifts by me.
> 
> Etro silk skirt (the contrasting pleats are so amazing when you move) $23
> View attachment 2489950
> View attachment 2489951
> 
> 
> Prada silk & lace skirt $32
> View attachment 2489952
> View attachment 2489953
> 
> 
> Marni wool skirt $23. Miu Miu wool skirt $23
> View attachment 2489955
> View attachment 2489956
> 
> 
> Close up of Marni & Miu Miu skirts. Dolce & Gabanna skirt $18
> View attachment 2489957
> View attachment 2489958
> 
> 
> Paul Smith skirt (love the ruched, fishtail back) $10
> View attachment 2489959
> View attachment 2489960



Wow, that etro skirt is so stunning!  I love the fishtail one too.  Hmm, was there a sale on skirts?  That's a skirt heavy post !



raindrop101 said:


> Not a purse, but I found a 50 dollar bill  inside of a paperback book that I had paid $1 for.  I also found a $10  Target gift card in the pocket of a pair of shorts.



That's awesome!!  Like winning the lottery .  I've only found $1 inside one of my purses before.  Better than finding a syringe inside a jacket, which I've heard happen here.



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I love when that happens!!! I have found  $10,20 & 50 before in bags and jeans as well as perfumes, jewelry  and sunglasses. If we went through the pockets at all the stuff at  thrift stores we would prob rack up.



I always check the pockets too, but I guess they're pretty thorough around here .  If you do find something, do you always buy the item even if you don't want it? 



312mrileysofia said:


> I had a fairly nice day at GW. I had two big scores...
> View attachment 2491702
> 
> View attachment 2491703
> 
> View attachment 2491704
> 
> She needs some TLC and rehab., but she's structurally sound and buttery soft. $2.80 with coupon
> 
> I also obtained a Gio Ponti Mid Century Modern Rush and Ladder Back chair (signed) for $3.50! Whee!



Great find!



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...I'm a sucker for old Coach leather! There's a fake City bag at my Goodwill right now...I almost goofed and bought it...til I realized it had an invalid serial number...the month code was the culprit (thank you tPF for teaching me all these details!)...everything else was sooo right, yet ultimately wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> The kitty tray is oddly...cute! LOVE the scarf!





authenticplease said:


> Such cute finds......and I really like your kitty tray





LuxeDeb said:


> I love that cat tray so much it's driving me  crazy! I'm not a cat person & it is a little tacky, but it's also so  fun & weird & so stinkin' cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Escada jacket. They make such beautiful pieces. I cannot wait to see the Superga sneakers. They sound super fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Great prices. Cannot wait to see how the vanity table turns out. Sounds like it will be just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly! What prices. Girl, get your butt to the store & do some thrifting immediately!



Thanks ladies!  I do love weird and tacky stuff.  I mean, there's a lot of it at thrift stores, but sometimes they have that little extra something that you can't resist!


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

LuxeDeb said:


> I love this time of year when consignment stores start running fab sales! This is equivalent to thrift store pricing at most of the thrifts by me.
> 
> Etro silk skirt (the contrasting pleats are so amazing when you move) $23
> View attachment 2489950
> View attachment 2489951
> 
> 
> Prada silk & lace skirt $32
> View attachment 2489952
> View attachment 2489953
> 
> 
> Marni wool skirt $23. Miu Miu wool skirt $23
> View attachment 2489955
> View attachment 2489956
> 
> 
> Close up of Marni & Miu Miu skirts. Dolce & Gabanna skirt $18
> View attachment 2489957
> View attachment 2489958
> 
> 
> Paul Smith skirt (love the ruched, fishtail back) $10
> View attachment 2489959
> View attachment 2489960



What store do you go to? Love the Etro skirt!


----------



## Tomsmom

axya said:


> Thank you tomsmom and luxedeb! Do you guys think I could pair them with skinny jeans/shorts for daywear? My style's often much more understated, but I'd like to try using them for more than just occasional nights out. Pairing them with a dress sounds a bit too dressy for daytime, and I've only seen people wearing jeans with much less adorned strappy heels.



I think they would be fine with skinny jeans


----------



## LuxeDeb

The sales are just everywhere right now! I have been shopping at least every other day. Within a month all the seasonal sales will be over, and I will be broke, so I'm just riding it while it lasts.

Gio'Guerreri silk dress. How is it there are so many amazing Italian designers (most of which we have never heard of)?  $23




Akris Punto dress $20




Giorgio Armani cashmere/wool cardi with marabou trim & matching shell $32 set







Helmut Lang jeans with organza front overlay $12





**If you all check out other threads, see what I got in the Saks Off Fifth post. I won't double post those items here. It's too much!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

wildfury said:


> Great find on the jacket!  The print is fabulous and it looks new!
> 
> Wow...those outlet prices are fantastic!  The crowds must be crazy though.  I'd be tempted to only go on Thursday, even though the prices are really cheap all of the other days too .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that etro skirt is so stunning!  I love the fishtail one too.  Hmm, was there a sale on skirts?  That's a skirt heavy post !
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!!  Like winning the lottery .  I've only found $1 inside one of my purses before.  Better than finding a syringe inside a jacket, which I've heard happen here.
> 
> 
> 
> I always check the pockets too, but I guess they're pretty thorough around here .  If you do find something, do you always buy the item even if you don't want it?
> 
> 
> 
> Great find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!  I do love weird and tacky stuff.  I mean, there's a lot of it at thrift stores, but sometimes they have that little extra something that you can't resist!



I never go looking it always happens to be things I buy. I will go home and be like "whoa! Score!"


----------



## thekellybirkin

I've been lurking on tbis thread for years and would like to join in.  i found this miumiu patent wallet for $1.50 (converted) and the paper bag for free (separate trips). I'm not sure if the wallet is worth taking to the bag spa/repair.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thekellybirkin

Oops, here's the pic.


----------



## authenticplease

thekellybirkin said:


> I've been lurking on tbis thread for years and would like to join in.  i found this miumiu patent wallet for $1.50 (converted) and the paper bag for free (separate trips). I'm not sure if the wallet is worth taking to the bag spa/repair.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats on your finds!

:welcome2:

If you have the time and the inclination, try a DIY rehab for your wallet


----------



## authenticplease

axya said:


> Just got these Manolos on ebay for $57, orig $900! Not the best bargain here, and it's totally not my style, but well I'm looking to be more adventurous and try different styles anyway!



These are gorgeous!  I would wear them with skinnies too.....or cargos or leather leggings with a tee and jean jacket. They are a great nuetral


----------



## JOODLZ

312mrileysofia said:


> I had a fairly nice day at GW. I had two big scores...
> View attachment 2491702
> 
> View attachment 2491703
> 
> View attachment 2491704
> 
> She needs some TLC and rehab., but she's structurally sound and buttery soft. $2.80 with coupon
> 
> I also obtained a Gio Ponti Mid Century Modern Rush and Ladder Back chair (signed) for $3.50! Whee!



GET OUT...a find like this is the HG for me...$2.80??? YAY, YIPPEE, YAHOO for you!


----------



## Raven3766

thekellybirkin said:


> Oops, here's the pic.


Welcome and what a beautiful color.


----------



## Raven3766

312mrileysofia said:


> I had a fairly nice day at GW. I had two big scores...
> View attachment 2491702
> 
> View attachment 2491703
> 
> View attachment 2491704
> 
> She needs some TLC and rehab., but she's structurally sound and buttery soft. $2.80 with coupon
> 
> I also obtained a Gio Ponti Mid Century Modern Rush and Ladder Back chair (signed) for $3.50! Whee!


Oh boy, a Cashin! for such a great price!!!!! I cannot wait to see your chair.


----------



## Raven3766

Well PFF's, I have been quite busy at work and with my parents. I have noticed your wonderful finds and Luxe you are killin' it with the designer wear! Seriously!!! Anyway, I have been silently shopping and picking up little things here and there.  I don't know if I ever posted my Michaela Frey Wien finds, but here they are...all together under $10...earrings and a belt ( I believe it is for a man, a matter of fact, I am certain it is.)
http://


Richard Kaplan dress for $5....vintage but so sweet, the tassels are connected to pockets....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/IMG_20140126_205910-1_zpsoraiszpn.jpg.html]






[/URL]
http://


I also found a piquadro wallet; never heard of it, but I looked it up on the bay and it sells for a pretty good price. Red, just in time for Valentine's day. $1.50
http://


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Well PFF's, I have been quite busy at work and with my parents. I have noticed your wonderful finds and Luxe you are killin' it with the designer wear! Seriously!!! Anyway, I have been silently shopping and picking up little things here and there.  I don't know if I ever posted my Michaela Frey Wien finds, but here they are...all together under $10...earrings and a belt ( I believe it is for a man, a matter of fact, I am certain it is.)
> http://
> 
> 
> Richard Kaplan dress for $5....vintage but so sweet, the tassels are connected to pockets....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> I also found a piquadro wallet; never heard of it, but I looked it up on the bay and it sells for a pretty good price. Red, just in time for Valentine's day. $1.50
> http://


 
Love the wallet, gorgeous red and that dress is just lovely!


----------



## Tomsmom

thekellybirkin said:


> Oops, here's the pic.


 
Nice wallet!



312mrileysofia said:


> I had a fairly nice day at GW. I had two big scores...
> View attachment 2491702
> 
> View attachment 2491703
> 
> View attachment 2491704
> 
> She needs some TLC and rehab., but she's structurally sound and buttery soft. $2.80 with coupon
> 
> I also obtained a Gio Ponti Mid Century Modern Rush and Ladder Back chair (signed) for $3.50! Whee!


 
OMG the Cashin is just the coolest!!  Can't wait to see the chair


----------



## Tomsmom

Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos


Gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

312mrileysofia said:


> I had a fairly nice day at GW. I had two big scores...
> View attachment 2491702
> 
> View attachment 2491703
> 
> View attachment 2491704
> 
> She needs some TLC and rehab., but she's structurally sound and buttery soft. $2.80 with coupon
> 
> I also obtained a Gio Ponti Mid Century Modern Rush and Ladder Back chair (signed) for $3.50! Whee!


Wow! Those 2 are awesome finds!


----------



## Pao9

thekellybirkin said:


> Oops, here's the pic.



What a deal! Looks good to me!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Well PFF's, I have been quite busy at work and with my parents. I have noticed your wonderful finds and Luxe you are killin' it with the designer wear! Seriously!!! Anyway, I have been silently shopping and picking up little things here and there.  I don't know if I ever posted my Michaela Frey Wien finds, but here they are...all together under $10...earrings and a belt ( I believe it is for a man, a matter of fact, I am certain it is.)
> http://
> Richard Kaplan dress for $5....vintage but so sweet, the tassels are connected to pockets....
> http://
> http://
> I also found a piquadro wallet; never heard of it, but I looked it up on the bay and it sells for a pretty good price. Red, just in time for Valentine's day. $1.50
> http://



Cool belt and earrings...LOVE the tassel dress...red leather is the best!


----------



## mharri20

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos




Amazing deal!!!! Love TF glasses


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos



I would have been doing cartwheels outside of salvos lol


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Score! How did they mark it so low? They're pretty saavy in the NYC Salvos...



Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos


----------



## Tomsmom

mharri20 said:


> Amazing deal!!!! Love TF glasses


 
Thanks 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I would have been doing cartwheels outside of salvos lol


 
If it weren't so darn cold I think a cartwheel would have been appropriate, lol!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Score! How did they mark it so low? They're pretty saavy in the NYC Salvos...


 
I didn't ask any questions, just looked at the tag and quickly paid.  I  thought the same thing, go figure.


----------



## chowlover2

Wedding gowns are $49 at Goodwill tomorrow! If anyone needs one.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos



Congrats! Those are fabulous! I'm glad that I'm not the only one cleaning up on sunglasses right now . Oh & I love that he puts the style name right on the glasses.



Raven3766 said:


> Well PFF's, I have been quite busy at work and with my parents. I have noticed your wonderful finds and Luxe you are killin' it with the designer wear! Seriously!!! Anyway, I have been silently shopping and picking up little things here and there.  I don't know if I ever posted my Michaela Frey Wien finds, but here they are...all together under $10...earrings and a belt ( I believe it is for a man, a matter of fact, I am certain it is.)
> http://
> 
> 
> Richard Kaplan dress for $5....vintage but so sweet, the tassels are connected to pockets....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> I also found a piquadro wallet; never heard of it, but I looked it up on the bay and it sells for a pretty good price. Red, just in time for Valentine's day. $1.50
> http://



You find such neat stuff! The earrings & belt are so fun. Do you think you can get your hubby to wear the belt when you wear the earrings?? That would be too cute. Great dress. Love the tassels. The wallet is new to me, but looks spendy. You have a good eye!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got another Alexander McQueen score! Black jeans with these fantastical leather winged skulls that go from the back to the front & they have a button fly front with awesome skull buttons. Will post pics soon. $32!!!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Congrats! Those are fabulous! I'm glad that I'm not the only one cleaning up on sunglasses right now . Oh & I love that he puts the style name right on the glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> You find such neat stuff! The earrings & belt are so fun. Do you think you can get your hubby to wear the belt when you wear the earrings?? That would be too cute. Great dress. Love the tassels. The wallet is new to me, but looks spendy. You have a good eye!


 Thank you, I am not married so the belt is for the bay. I just don't know how to price it. The earrings belong to me. Oh, can't wait to see the McQueen.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal! Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!! I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos


Wow! Tom Ford! I love Tom Ford anything!!!Congrats!


----------



## LisaK026

So... I spent my afternoon researching how to tell if a Bottega Veneta Cabat Bag is authentic, after receiving my new bag, which is gorgeous and has a LAMPO zipper in the inner pouch. I can almost say I am now an expert on that bag. I can also, pretty confidently say that you get what you pay for, and this gorgeous bag is not real , I can also say it is a really good fake, and 99% of the world would never be able to tell. But I found a thread on tPF which included a long discussion on a bag with the same identification plate. They went back and forth as to whether it was real or not. So between that and some other things I read, it will be going back where it came from......Bummer.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> So... I spent my afternoon researching how to tell if a Bottega Veneta Cabat Bag is authentic, after receiving my new bag, which is gorgeous and has a LAMPO zipper in the inner pouch. I can almost say I am now an expert on that bag. I can also, pretty confidently say that you get what you pay for, and this gorgeous bag is not real , I can also say it is a really good fake, and 99% of the world would never be able to tell. But I found a thread on tPF which included a long discussion on a bag with the same identification plate. They went back and forth as to whether it was real or not. So between that and some other things I read, it will be going back where it came from......Bummer.


That stinks Lisa, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Luxury_Gifts

*Found This Yesterday At The Salvation Army.
Company Name: The Luggage Gallery (Can't Find Any Info On This Brand, So I Am Not Sure What It Retails For)
Price Paid: Only $1.07 Including Tax
Can't Wait To Start Using It.*

​


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> So... I spent my afternoon researching how to tell if a Bottega Veneta Cabat Bag is authentic, after receiving my new bag, which is gorgeous and has a LAMPO zipper in the inner pouch. I can almost say I am now an expert on that bag. I can also, pretty confidently say that you get what you pay for, and this gorgeous bag is not real , I can also say it is a really good fake, and 99% of the world would never be able to tell. But I found a thread on tPF which included a long discussion on a bag with the same identification plate. They went back and forth as to whether it was real or not. So between that and some other things I read, it will be going back where it came from......Bummer.


 
I'm sorry Lisa, that is a total bummer.  Onward and upward to bigger and better thrifting!  





Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Found This Yesterday At The Salvation Army.*
> 
> *Company Name: The Luggage Gallery (Can't Find Any Info On This Brand, So I Am Not Sure What It Retails For)*
> *Price Paid: Only $1.07 Including Tax*
> *Can't Wait To Start Using It.*​
> 
> View attachment 2494603​


 

Very nice!  It looks never used!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> So... I spent my afternoon researching how to tell if a Bottega Veneta Cabat Bag is authentic, after receiving my new bag, which is gorgeous and has a LAMPO zipper in the inner pouch. I can almost say I am now an expert on that bag. I can also, pretty confidently say that you get what you pay for, and this gorgeous bag is not real , I can also say it is a really good fake, and 99% of the world would never be able to tell. But I found a thread on tPF which included a long discussion on a bag with the same identification plate. They went back and forth as to whether it was real or not. So between that and some other things I read, it will be going back where it came from......Bummer.


I'm sorry Lisa.


----------



## Raven3766

Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Found This Yesterday At The Salvation Army.*
> 
> *Company Name: The Luggage Gallery (Can't Find Any Info On This Brand, So I Am Not Sure What It Retails For)*
> *Price Paid: Only $1.07 Including Tax*
> *Can't Wait To Start Using It.*​
> 
> View attachment 2494603​


New with tags and pretty; can't beat $1.07! Congrats!


----------



## sanibelle

chowlover2 said:


> Wedding gowns are $49 at Goodwill tomorrow! If anyone needs one.



No thank you!  I just donated my dress to them last week!


----------



## jamamcg

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos



Got to love a tom ford bargain. I got mine for £29 in TKMaxx


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Got to love a tom ford bargain. I got mine for £29 in TKMaxx
> View attachment 2495054
> 
> View attachment 2495057


 

Nice!!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

LisaK026 said:


> So... I spent my afternoon researching how to tell if a Bottega Veneta Cabat Bag is authentic, after receiving my new bag, which is gorgeous and has a LAMPO zipper in the inner pouch. I can almost say I am now an expert on that bag. I can also, pretty confidently say that you get what you pay for, and this gorgeous bag is not real , I can also say it is a really good fake, and 99% of the world would never be able to tell. But I found a thread on tPF which included a long discussion on a bag with the same identification plate. They went back and forth as to whether it was real or not. So between that and some other things I read, it will be going back where it came from......Bummer.



Ugh! So sorry! I really hate how good fakes have gotten. It seems the stakes have gotten that much higher over the years. Glad you can return without hassle. Now you can concentrate on the awesome and authentic bag coming down the pike soon enough.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos


Holy Crap! That's so stinkin' AWESOME! Congratulations on an awesome find! I love when the occasional super goody gets overlooked. They're gorgeous.


----------



## Tomsmom

312mrileysofia said:


> Holy Crap! That's so stinkin' AWESOME! Congratulations on an awesome find! I love when the occasional super goody gets overlooked. They're gorgeous.


 

Thank you !  I'm still swooning over them, lol


----------



## TheDenimNinja

312mrileysofia said:


> Holy Crap! That's so stinkin' AWESOME! Congratulations on an awesome find! I love when the occasional super goody gets overlooked. They're gorgeous.



quite nice... what a steal


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LisaK026 said:


> So... I spent my afternoon researching how to tell if a Bottega Veneta Cabat Bag is authentic, after receiving my new bag, which is gorgeous and has a LAMPO zipper in the inner pouch. I can almost say I am now an expert on that bag. I can also, pretty confidently say that you get what you pay for, and this gorgeous bag is not real , I can also say it is a really good fake, and 99% of the world would never be able to tell. But I found a thread on tPF which included a long discussion on a bag with the same identification plate. They went back and forth as to whether it was real or not. So between that and some other things I read, it will be going back where it came from......Bummer.



Oh no!! That's such BS. I'm sorry.


----------



## JNH14

Truthfully, it's really hard to trust people these days!


----------



## elvisgurly

thekellybirkin said:


> Oops, here's the pic.



Cute wallet.


----------



## elvisgurly

LisaK026 said:


> So... I spent my afternoon researching how to tell if a Bottega Veneta Cabat Bag is authentic, after receiving my new bag, which is gorgeous and has a LAMPO zipper in the inner pouch. I can almost say I am now an expert on that bag. I can also, pretty confidently say that you get what you pay for, and this gorgeous bag is not real , I can also say it is a really good fake, and 99% of the world would never be able to tell. But I found a thread on tPF which included a long discussion on a bag with the same identification plate. They went back and forth as to whether it was real or not. So between that and some other things I read, it will be going back where it came from......Bummer.



Sorry that stinks!  Here's hoping you can get an even better steal now.


----------



## elvisgurly

jamamcg said:


> Got to love a tom ford bargain. I got mine for £29 in TKMaxx
> View attachment 2495054
> 
> View attachment 2495057



Those are awesome.  Do you guys have Ross or Marshalls over there?


----------



## jamamcg

elvisgurly said:


> Those are awesome.  Do you guys have Ross or Marshalls over there?



No we don't get any of them just TKMAXX (TJMAXX) and the occasional outlet mall


----------



## Raven3766

I had an exceptional day! I found a vintage Gucci belt and Coach belt with heart buckle for $1; Gucci boots for $5; Miu Miu shoes for $8.95 and 25% off; I also collect Blenko glass and found a vase for $3.99. I also found dustbag or sleeperbags for 40 to 90 cent each (Bottega, YSL, and more). I will post pics but I am on my way out. I also have to post my vintage Etro handbag and Givenchy cosmetic bag.($3.25 for both.) It really was a great day!


----------



## authenticplease

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  ]





Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Found This Yesterday At The Salvation Army.
> Company Name: The Luggage Gallery (Can't Find Any Info On This Brand, So I Am Not Sure What It Retails For)
> Price Paid: Only $1.07 Including Tax
> Can't Wait To Start Using It.e:*
> 
> View attachment 2494603​






Raven3766 said:


> Well PFF's, I have been quite busy at work and with my parents. I have noticed your wonderful finds and Luxe you are killin' it with the designer wear! Seriously!!! Anyway, I have been silently shopping and picking up little things here and there.  I don't know if I ever posted my Michaela Frey Wien finds, but here they are...all together under $10...earrings and a belt ( I believe it is for a man, a matter of fact, I am certain it is.)
> http://
> 
> 
> Richard Kaplan dress for $5....vintage but so sweet, the tassels are connected to pockets....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-01/IMG_20140126_205910-1_zpsoraiszpn.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://
> 
> 
> I also found a piquadro wallet; never heard of it, but I looked it up on the bay and it sells for a pretty good price. Red, just in time for Valentine's day. $1.50
> http://




Drooling over the scores on the TF sunnies.....I adore TF!

Raven, MF makes such incredible enamel work items....great finds!

Luxury_Gifts- your briefcase is so chic!  I would SO carry that

I ran by my closest thrift yesterday but only had 30 minutes before I had to get kids from school.....I found cute Jeffrey Camobell sandals for 3.93, Opi nail polish in My Chiuahaha Bites for $.99 and a fun JNY red/white stripe top with lace accent for $3.93. 

Tomorrow is 50% off day and I can't wait to see what treasures may await me  I am sending out wishes for nice sunnies!  TF sunnies would continue the luck, good things come in 3's hopefully


----------



## elvisgurly

Man I am so tired.  Today was a big dollar sale at my local thrift store.  Anything $4.99 and under was a dollar and anything over was half off.  I didn't find anything to write home about, but I'll show some of them.




H&M plaid pants that unfortunately don't fit.  Since it was so busy the dressing rooms were closed.  I'll probably keep these to see if I can someday fit in them.  These were 3.00.




Old Navy boho kind of skirt.




Dressbarn maxi dress.  I love that it's long and flowy and reminds me of the 90's.




LOL I wish I could wear this everyday at work when people ask how I've lost so much weight.




Just a simple sweater dress by Candies.




This is a dress by a brand named Authentico Forenza.  I assume it's from the 90's.  It looks like something Kelly Taylor or Kelly Kapowski would wear lol.




Pretty tank top.




American Apparel t-shirt




Another silly shirt


----------



## elvisgurly

Does the thrift stores you shop at price everything with a tag as new even if it's not.  I saw they had a dress priced as new and it was from Value City.  Hasn't Value City been out of business for awhile?  At least the clothing store part of the brand?


----------



## wildfury

Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Found This Yesterday At The Salvation Army.
> Company Name: The Luggage Gallery (Can't Find Any Info On This Brand, So I Am Not Sure What It Retails For)
> Price Paid: Only $1.07 Including Tax
> Can't Wait To Start Using It.*
> 
> View attachment 2494603​



Great find!  Real leather leather and new anything for a buck is a steal!



LisaK026 said:


> So... I spent my afternoon researching how to  tell if a Bottega Veneta Cabat Bag is authentic, after receiving my new  bag, which is gorgeous and has a LAMPO zipper in the inner pouch. I can  almost say I am now an expert on that bag. I can also, pretty  confidently say that you get what you pay for, and this gorgeous bag is  not real ,  I can also say it is a really good fake, and 99% of the world would  never be able to tell. But I found a thread on tPF which included a long  discussion on a bag with the same identification plate. They went back  and forth as to whether it was real or not. So between that and some  other things I read, it will be going back where it came  from......Bummer.



Awh, that sucks.  At least you found out on time and can still return it.



Raven3766 said:


> I had an exceptional day! I found a vintage  Gucci belt and Coach belt with heart buckle for $1; Gucci boots for $5;  Miu Miu shoes for $8.95 and 25% off; I also collect Blenko glass and  found a vase for $3.99. I also found dustbag or sleeperbags for 40 to 90  cent each (Bottega, YSL, and more). I will post pics but I am on my way  out. I also have to post my vintage Etro handbag and Givenchy cosmetic  bag.($3.25 for both.) It really was a great day!



Wow, amazing!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## chowlover2

elvisgurly said:


> Does the thrift stores you shop at price everything with a tag as new even if it's not.  I saw they had a dress priced as new and it was from Value City.  Hasn't Value City been out of business for awhile?  At least the clothing store part of the brand?


Value City has been gone at least 5 years in Southeastern PA.


----------



## Pao9

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!  Tom Ford Raquel sunglasses, they are still between $200-$300 online and at Nords!!!  I paid 10.00 and practically ran out of Salvos




Love tom fords! They are amazing!!!


----------



## elvisgurly

chowlover2 said:


> Value City has been gone at least 5 years in Southeastern PA.



Made me laugh when I seen it.

Still not as bad as The Salvation Army pricing a dress someone got at TJMaxx for 5-6 with the tag still on it & them pricing it around 12.99.


----------



## Raven3766

Here's may Chan Luu bracelet for $5, it was mixed in with a about 8 fakes. Bracelets are usually $3 but they charged me for a necklace. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02/IMG_20140209_154137_zpspuwfkrc8.jpg.html]





[/URL]
This is my $1.25 Etro...The strap is not correct but it is in very good condtion.
http://


....forgive the upside down pic...
http://


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> No we don't get any of them just TKMAXX (TJMAXX) and the occasional outlet mall


TJMAXX is the best of the bunch.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Here's may Chan Luu bracelet for $5, it was mixed in with a about 8 fakes. Bracelets are usually $3 but they charged me for a necklace.
> http://


WHOA, never heard of that before , but just looked it up. *S C O R E !!!!!!*


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> WHOA, never heard of that before , but just looked it up. *S C O R E !!!!!!*


Yep, there were some off brand wannabee's; definitely score...thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Here's may Chan Luu bracelet for $5, it was mixed in with a about 8 fakes. Bracelets are usually $3 but they charged me for a necklace.
> http://
> 
> 
> This is my $1.25 Etro...The strap is not correct but it is in very good condtion.
> http://
> 
> 
> ....forgive the upside down pic...
> http://


I never heard of Chan Luu, but that bracelet is very cool.


----------



## soleilbrun

chowlover2 said:


> I never heard of Chan Luu, but that bracelet is very cool.


 They have great scarves that many rave about.


----------



## ladyash

I went to the antiques market today and found a connection to finally get my vintage fur!!! There is a lady that said she has a red fox fur coat that is most likely my size that she didn't bring today as she had too much stuff. She also said she had a few more furs in smaller sizes that she didn't bring and she promised to bring them all next weekend for me to try on too! I'm hoping one of them fits and looks nice on me so I can bring one home and be warm the rest of this nasty winter!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Lazlo? I hope the cats are ok...


----------



## lazlo8

Everyone is ok here, Misha is ... hangin' in there.  I just hate Winter so I'm quiet.


----------



## scbear00

Hey All!

Finally, it's winter clearance time at STA!!  I cleaned up this week...

1.  Chanel ballet flats-- $99










2.  CL No Prive 120-- $134





3.  Prada perforated loafers-- $84





4.  Brand new Lanvin elastic ballet flats, they are en route and were only $50!


----------



## Tomsmom

scbear00 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Finally, it's winter clearance time at STA!!  I cleaned up this week...
> 
> 1.  Chanel ballet flats-- $99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  CL No Prive 120-- $134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Prada perforated loafers-- $84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Brand new Lanvin elastic ballet flats, they are en route and were only $50!


 

Gorgeous shoes!!  You scored!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Everyone is ok here, Misha is ... hangin' in there.  I just hate Winter so I'm quiet.


 

Miss you Laz


----------



## Raven3766

scbear00 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Finally, it's winter clearance time at STA!!  I cleaned up this week...
> 
> 1.  Chanel ballet flats-- $99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  CL No Prive 120-- $134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Prada perforated loafers-- $84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Brand new Lanvin elastic ballet flats, they are en route and were only $50!


Toooo nice!


----------



## Pao9

scbear00 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Finally, it's winter clearance time at STA!!  I cleaned up this week...
> 
> 1.  Chanel ballet flats-- $99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  CL No Prive 120-- $134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Prada perforated loafers-- $84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Brand new Lanvin elastic ballet flats, they are en route and were only $50!




Wow what is STA?? Love everything!!


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> Everyone is ok here, Misha is ... hangin' in there.  I just hate Winter so I'm quiet.


I was also wondering where you were. I was in your town Saturday. Did you go to the Pottery Show?


----------



## mharri20

scbear00 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Finally, it's winter clearance time at STA!!  I cleaned up this week...
> 
> 1.  Chanel ballet flats-- $99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  CL No Prive 120-- $134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Prada perforated loafers-- $84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Brand new Lanvin elastic ballet flats, they are en route and were only $50!




Fabulous!!! I want those chanel flats!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love the loubs and chanel - great deals!!!



scbear00 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Finally, it's winter clearance time at STA!!  I cleaned up this week...
> 
> 1.  Chanel ballet flats-- $99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  CL No Prive 120-- $134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Prada perforated loafers-- $84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Brand new Lanvin elastic ballet flats, they are en route and were only $50!


----------



## kcarmona

Went to two different consignment shops this weekend. Picked up a few scores! 

Vintage Sonia Rykiel cropped vest, can also be worn buttoned up as a top. $30




Beautiful Vintage Max Mara gown. Super sexy, not sure if I'll ever have the guts to wear it, but it was too good to pass up! $10


----------



## Tomsmom

kcarmona said:


> Went to two different consignment shops this weekend. Picked up a few scores!
> 
> Vintage Sonia Rykiel cropped vest, can also be worn buttoned up as a top. $30
> 
> View attachment 2497858
> 
> 
> Beautiful Vintage Max Mara gown. Super sexy, not sure if I'll ever have the guts to wear it, but it was too good to pass up! $10
> 
> View attachment 2497859
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497860


 
That vest is beautiful and OMG that gown looks like it was made for you!  Stunning, you must find somewhere to wear it!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ Lovely


----------



## ladyash

I ended up stopping at VV today and picking up a formal gown that is gorgeous! I got called back on another set and we have to dress black tie but all my formal dresses are currently living with my mom due to lack of storage space here. $15 for a vintage gorgeous dress is totally worth it even if I have no place to wear it outside of on a TV show LOL!!! Can't post a pic due to the whole it being my wardrobe for the show, but once it airs I totally will post.


----------



## wildfury

kcarmona said:


> Went to two different consignment shops this weekend. Picked up a few scores!
> 
> Vintage Sonia Rykiel cropped vest, can also be worn buttoned up as a top. $30
> 
> View attachment 2497858
> 
> 
> Beautiful Vintage Max Mara gown. Super sexy, not sure if I'll ever have the guts to wear it, but it was too good to pass up! $10
> 
> View attachment 2497859
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497860



Don't see why you wouldn't have the guts to wear it when it looks that good on you .



ladyash said:


> I ended up stopping at VV today and picking up a  formal gown that is gorgeous! I got called back on another set and we  have to dress black tie but all my formal dresses are currently living  with my mom due to lack of storage space here. $15 for a vintage  gorgeous dress is totally worth it even if I have no place to wear it  outside of on a TV show LOL!!! Can't post a pic due to the whole it  being my wardrobe for the show, but once it airs I totally will post.



Sounds exciting!  Love vintage gowns, can't wait to see it.


----------



## wildfury

Went to Value village today since they were having a 30% off sale (with stipulations).  Well, I don't really need a reason to go anyway, so that was like icing on the cake .

I found a Nanette Lepore "Monsoon" taffeta jacket for $10.50 (retail was $430), and an Escada pant suit with lace details for the same price.  





Found a stock picture of the coat:


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Everyone is ok here, Misha is ... hangin' in there.  I just hate Winter so I'm quiet.




You're not alone, this winter has been the worst. I am ready to put my head in the oven! Had 6 in snow last Week, no power for 2 days. Then another 3 in yesterday, and we may get up to 20 this week, Wed night into Thur. It's endless, has been this way since Dec and very strange for where I live. This is the view out my front door.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and this out my back door.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I might as well live in Alaska. And back problems, am getting cortisone shot in my spine next week. Hang in there sweetie, you are not alone!


----------



## scbear00

Pao9 said:


> Wow what is STA?? Love everything!!


Second Time Around-- it's my dirty little secret!!  They are a chain of consignment stores in the northeast, BUT they post all of their best stuff on Facebook and you can order over the phone (with free delivery over $200).  Their 70% off sale is still going on this week!


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> You're not alone, this winter has been the worst. I am ready to put my head in the oven! Had 6 in snow last Week, no power for 2 days. Then another 3 in yesterday, and we may get up to 20 this week, Wed night into Thur. It's endless, has been this way since Dec and very strange for where I live. This is the view out my front door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this out my back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well live in Alaska. And back problems, am getting cortisone shot in my spine next week. Hang in there sweetie, you are not alone!


It is beautiful though.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> It is beautiful though.




It is, we got spoiled the last 2yrs, almost no snow. This year, it's one after another. 3 a week. Watching weather now, and more on the way this weekend. I don't think I want to live anywhere else though, after a winter like this, I live for the first signs of spring. It really makes you appreciate it more. I just wish we could pack some of this water up and send it to you ladies in CA. I know you need it!


----------



## kcarmona

scbear00 said:


> Second Time Around-- it's my dirty little secret!!  They are a chain of consignment stores in the northeast, BUT they post all of their best stuff on Facebook and you can order over the phone (with free delivery over $200).  Their 70% off sale is still going on this week!


Love STA! I go to the one on Las Olas. Great finds and they always have the friendliest staff who are willing to negotiate the price


----------



## kcarmona

wildfury said:


> Don't see why you wouldn't have the guts to wear it when it looks that good on you .
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I think my boyfriend is taking me to The Capital Grille for Valentines Day. Do you think it would be appropriate for that type of occasion?


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> Went to two different consignment shops this weekend. Picked up a few scores!
> 
> Vintage Sonia Rykiel cropped vest, can also be worn buttoned up as a top. $30
> 
> View attachment 2497858
> 
> 
> Beautiful Vintage Max Mara gown. Super sexy, not sure if I'll ever have the guts to wear it, but it was too good to pass up! $10
> 
> View attachment 2497859
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497860



OMG...the Max Mara gown is fabulous...gather your courage and wear it!


----------



## authenticplease

chowlover2 said:


> You're not alone, this winter has been the worst. I am ready to put my head in the oven! Had 6 in snow last Week, no power for 2 days. Then another 3 in yesterday, and we may get up to 20 this week, Wed night into Thur. It's endless, has been this way since Dec and very strange for where I live. This is the view out my front door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this out my back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well live in Alaska. And back problems, am getting cortisone shot in my spine next week. Hang in there sweetie, you are not alone!





kcarmona said:


> wildfury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see why you wouldn't have the guts to wear it when it looks that good on you .
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I think my boyfriend is taking me to The Capital Grille for Valentines Day. Do you think it would be appropriate for that type of occasion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the resturant but you should gather your courage and wear it out.....you look stunning in that dress!  It would also be incredible for a romantic dinner at home
> 
> 
> 
> chowlover2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, we got spoiled the last 2yrs, almost no snow. This year, it's one after another. 3 a week. Watching weather now, and more on the way this weekend. I don't think I want to live anywhere else though, after a winter like this, I live for the first signs of spring. It really makes you appreciate it more. I just wish we could pack some of this water up and send it to you ladies in CA. I know you need it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Return of crazy winter weather for us too!  After the last snow jam a couple of weeks ago, it is unheard of for it to hit ATL again so soon.....my kids are out of school for Tues&Wed plus teacher furloughs that had been scheduled for Thurs-Fri-Mon-Tues so 8 days of no school......they are deliriously happy!
> 
> I glanced at photos from the Westminster Dog Show 2014 and saw this cutie.....reminded me of your furbabies such a sweet face!!
Click to expand...


----------



## chowlover2

authenticplease said:


> kcarmona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the resturant but you should gather your courage and wear it out.....you look stunning in that dress!  It would also be incredible for a romantic dinner at home
> 
> 
> 
> Return of crazy winter weather for us too!  After the last snow jam a couple of weeks ago, it is unheard of for it to hit ATL again so soon.....my kids are out of school for Tues&Wed plus teacher furloughs that had been scheduled for Thurs-Fri-Mon-Tues so 8 days of no school......they are deliriously happy!
> 
> I glanced at photos from the Westminster Dog Show 2014 and saw this cutie.....reminded me of your furbabies such a sweet face!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend in Atlanta and what stinks is you guys rarely get this weather and aren't prepared for it.   It's all so frustrating!
> 
> That Chow is gorg! I want him!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tomsmom

I've had enough of this snow too chow!  We don't have it as bad as you but ick!

On the bright side I found my first pair of Louboutin's!!!  




They're not in the greatest shape but for 7.99 I don't care .  They're nude patent.  I about squealed when I saw them.  

I also scored Reva's I paid more than I ever thought I would at Housing works but they were staring at me to come home, 55.00 later...


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Here's may Chan Luu bracelet for $5, it was mixed in with a about 8 fakes. Bracelets are usually $3 but they charged me for a necklace.



Lovely bracelet & great price. What a steal on the Etro bag. They have such crazy prints on their bags, but at that price if you only use it once a year it was worth it!



scbear00 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Finally, it's winter clearance time at STA!!  I cleaned up this week...
> 
> 1.  Chanel ballet flats-- $99
> 2.  CL No Prive 120-- $134
> 3.  Prada perforated loafers-- $84
> 4.  Brand new Lanvin elastic ballet flats, they are en route and were only $50!



Super deals on some gorgeous items. Next time I head up north I will have to check out some of their shops. 



kcarmona said:


> Went to two different consignment shops this weekend. Picked up a few scores!
> 
> Vintage Sonia Rykiel cropped vest, can also be worn buttoned up as a top. $30
> 
> View attachment 2497858
> 
> 
> Beautiful Vintage Max Mara gown. Super sexy, not sure if I'll ever have the guts to wear it, but it was too good to pass up! $10
> 
> View attachment 2497859
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497860



Love Sonia Rykiel & what a deal on the Max Mara dress. I agree with everyone you look beautiful! Just get some Hollywood tape so you don't have to worry about any wardrobe malfunctions. 



wildfury said:


> Went to Value village today since they were having a 30% off sale (with stipulations).  Well, I don't really need a reason to go anyway, so that was like icing on the cake .
> 
> I found a Nanette Lepore "Monsoon" taffeta jacket for $10.50 (retail was $430), and an Escada pant suit with lace details for the same price.
> 
> Found a stock picture of the coat:



I think I have that Escada blazer. We could be twins, except I just have the blazer. Love the Nanette Lepore jacket. Looks better without the belt though. Perfect to go over a LBD!



Tomsmom said:


> I've had enough of this snow too chow!  We don't have it as bad as you but ick!
> 
> On the bright side I found my first pair of Louboutin's!!!
> They're not in the greatest shape but for 7.99 I don't care .  They're nude patent.  I about squealed when I saw them.
> 
> I also scored Reva's I paid more than I ever thought I would at Housing works but they were staring at me to come home, 55.00 later...



Congrats on your 1st Louboutins! I thought Housing Works was a little expensive when I was there that one time, but when you see something you love & it fits & you know it is still a fraction of retail....that is a score!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> You're not alone, this winter has been the worst. I am ready to put my head in the oven! Had 6 in snow last Week, no power for 2 days. Then another 3 in yesterday, and we may get up to 20 this week, Wed night into Thur. It's endless, has been this way since Dec and very strange for where I live. This is the view out my front door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this out my back door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might as well live in Alaska. And back problems, am getting cortisone shot in my spine next week. Hang in there sweetie, you are not alone!


Oh Chow, so sorry. It's cold, rainy,slushy,dirty, in Texas. But after looking at your view, I will take cold rainy slushy dirty any day.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I've had enough of this snow too chow!  We don't have it as bad as you but ick!
> 
> On the bright side I found my first pair of Louboutin's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not in the greatest shape but for 7.99 I don't care .  They're nude patent.  I about squealed when I saw them.
> 
> I also scored Reva's I paid more than I ever thought I would at Housing works but they were staring at me to come home, 55.00 later...


Nice scores, I have yet to find Loub's.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> I've had enough of this snow too chow!  We don't have it as bad as you but ick!
> 
> On the bright side I found my first pair of Louboutin's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not in the greatest shape but for 7.99 I don't care .  They're nude patent.  I about squealed when I saw them.
> 
> I also scored Reva's I paid more than I ever thought I would at Housing works but they were staring at me to come home, 55.00 later...



Score!! I haven't found a pair of Loubs thrifting yet.


----------



## mharri20

Tomsmom said:


> I've had enough of this snow too chow!  We don't have it as bad as you but ick!
> 
> On the bright side I found my first pair of Louboutin's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not in the greatest shape but for 7.99 I don't care .  They're nude patent.  I about squealed when I saw them.
> 
> I also scored Reva's I paid more than I ever thought I would at Housing works but they were staring at me to come home, 55.00 later...




Wow! Major score on the CLs! Congrats!!

Wow ma


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> I've had enough of this snow too chow!  We don't have it as bad as you but ick!
> 
> On the bright side I found my first pair of Louboutin's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not in the greatest shape but for 7.99 I don't care .  They're nude patent.  I about squealed when I saw them.
> 
> I also scored Reva's I paid more than I ever thought I would at Housing works but they were staring at me to come home, 55.00 later...


You scored!


----------



## ladyash

Okay so here is a pic of the gorgeous 14.99 dress...Ignore the mess in the background I had to rearrange furniture to free up a space of blank wall to get the photo my agent needed to book me! I got the gig so I get to dress up and be fancy for the day!


----------



## jamamcg

Finally got our first snow of winter today


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> Finally got our first snow of winter today



Over here in NYC we are going on to out sixth snow I believe maybe more lol tomorrow and Thursday we should expect another 6 inches ugh I need summer ASAP


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Over here in NYC we are going on to out sixth snow I believe maybe more lol tomorrow and Thursday we should expect another 6 inches ugh I need summer ASAP


Agreed!


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> Okay so here is a pic of the gorgeous 14.99 dress...Ignore the mess in the background I had to rearrange furniture to free up a space of blank wall to get the photo my agent needed to book me! I got the gig so I get to dress up and be fancy for the day!


 
Love it!!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Over here in NYC we are going on to out sixth snow I believe maybe more lol tomorrow and Thursday we should expect another 6 inches ugh I need summer ASAP


 
Totally agree!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Okay so here is a pic of the gorgeous 14.99 dress...Ignore the mess in the background I had to rearrange furniture to free up a space of blank wall to get the photo my agent needed to book me! I got the gig so I get to dress up and be fancy for the day!


That's beautiful!


----------



## ladyash

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree!





chowlover2 said:


> That's beautiful!



Thank you  I feel like Audrey Hepburn when I put it on. Too bad I don't have gloves to go with it!!


----------



## stephci

You guys! I went thrift shopping at value village for the first time and loved it! Ive always been hesitant but ive been looking into thrifting and decided to give it a shot, here are a few of the gems i found!
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 the leather purse is in great condition besides the mark from the hanger mark they were using. 
and the Escada blouse i couldn't believe it! 100% silk so cute! Only $6.99 and the purse was $3.99!

I hope the pictures attach lol


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ladyash

stephci said:


> You guys! I went thrift shopping at value village for the first time and loved it! Ive always been hesitant but ive been looking into thrifting and decided to give it a shot, here are a few of the gems i found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500234
> View attachment 2500236
> View attachment 2500237
> View attachment 2500238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leather purse is in great condition besides the mark from the hanger mark they were using.
> and the Escada blouse i couldn't believe it! 100% silk so cute! Only $6.99 and the purse was $3.99!
> 
> I hope the pictures attach lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



That Escada is awesome! I see you are in Toronto! Which VV did you go to? My usual location is the one in Leslieville (Queen/Logan). It's where I got my fancy dress pictured above for cheap! That location generally gets a lot of designer things, but I didn't have time to shop around more when I was there as I was heading to work.


----------



## LisaK026

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Over here in NYC we are going on to out sixth snow I believe maybe more lol tomorrow and Thursday we should expect another 6 inches ugh I need summer ASAP


Come out here it's supposed to be in the high 70's low 80's at the end of the week. We have the opposite problem.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Come out here it's supposed to be in the high 70's low 80's at the end of the week. We have the opposite problem.




You're killing us girls on the East Coast!


----------



## stephci

ladyash said:


> That Escada is awesome! I see you are in Toronto! Which VV did you go to? My usual location is the one in Leslieville (Queen/Logan). It's where I got my fancy dress pictured above for cheap! That location generally gets a lot of designer things, but I didn't have time to shop around more when I was there as I was heading to work.




I went to the VV in woodbridge! Its in highway 7 and weston road


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed!





Tomsmom said:


> Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree!





LisaK026 said:


> Come out here it's supposed to be in the high 70's low 80's at the end of the week. We have the opposite problem.





chowlover2 said:


> You're killing us girls on the East Coast!



I think us East coast girls need a Cali vacation! Lisa, do you even know how lucky you are. I feel like it will never be in the high 70s ever again!! My fiancé & I want to move to California.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are my new Alexander McQueen pants! They run sooo small, because of the skulls that wrap around, I can barely button them. But I love them! I will just have to do more crunches. 












And a new Dolce & Gabbana handbag. I have the smaller white one from the same line & just love it.


----------



## JOODLZ

Last Saturday was the annual rummage sale at a church near my house...usually a mob of shoppers pawing over mostly Walmart stuff. I got there about an hour and a half after they opened and, of course, went right to the purses...Found a 1998 Coach Turnlock Clutch at the bottom of the pile. The nice church lady thought it was a little worn, so she changed the price from $1.75 to $1.00...yay! Later at Goodwill I found a Dooney & Bourke moc croc Barrel bag...who could resist a pink croc for $14.99?

On Monday I found a Louis Vuitton Looping Bag on craigslist for $125. Emailed back and forth with the seller...details looked right to me, and the bag was in pristine condition, so we scheduled a meeting for Tuesday mid-morning. I was sooo excited...my FIRST LV!!! Tuesday morning I had another email from her...her sister decided SHE wanted it, so the seller sold it to her! I was bummed beyond belief. Hubby took pity on me and took me shopping Monday afternoon. Found a mid-90's Companion Bag at Goodwill for under $20 with a coupon. Then to a consignment store I've never been to. They had an entire wall of fabulous bags. Bought a Soho Small Suede Hobo and a Sonoma (made in Italy) Nubuc Small Bucket Zip. Both are dark reddish-purple...the pics were taken in early morning light...color is much deeper IRL. Spent way more than usual even with a 20% discount (and a little more than the LV), but these bags are gorgeous. That store is dangerous...gotta limit myself to serious thrift-priced purses for a while.


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Alexander McQueen pants! They run sooo small, because of the skulls that wrap around, I can barely button them. But I love them! I will just have to do more crunches.
> 
> View attachment 2500355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500356
> View attachment 2500357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500352
> View attachment 2500353
> 
> 
> And a new Dolce & Gabbana handbag. I have the smaller white one from the same line & just love it.
> View attachment 2500358
> View attachment 2500359



Now these McQueen pants are a find. A/W 2010 McQueen was sued and lost by Hells Angels and everything in the collection that had the winged skull had to be destroyed. So it is a rare find obviously some pieces escaped being destroyed. I've seen a few pieces on eBay.


----------



## axya

JOODLZ said:


> Last Saturday was the annual rummage sale at a church near my house...usually a mob of shoppers pawing over mostly Walmart stuff. I got there about an hour and a half after they opened and, of course, went right to the purses...Found a 1998 Coach Turnlock Clutch at the bottom of the pile. The nice church lady thought it was a little worn, so she changed the price from $1.75 to $1.00...yay! Later at Goodwill I found a Dooney & Bourke moc croc Barrel bag...who could resist a pink croc for $14.99?
> 
> On Monday I found a Louis Vuitton Looping Bag on craigslist for $125. Emailed back and forth with the seller...details looked right to me, and the bag was in pristine condition, so we scheduled a meeting for Tuesday mid-morning. I was sooo excited...my FIRST LV!!! Tuesday morning I had another email from her...her sister decided SHE wanted it, so the seller sold it to her! I was bummed beyond belief. Hubby took pity on me and took me shopping Monday afternoon. Found a mid-90's Companion Bag at Goodwill for under $20 with a coupon. Then to a consignment store I've never been to. They had an entire wall of fabulous bags. Bought a Soho Small Suede Hobo and a Sonoma (made in Italy) Nubuc Small Bucket Zip. Both are dark reddish-purple...the pics were taken in early morning light...color is much deeper IRL. Spent way more than usual even with a 20% discount (and a little more than the LV), but these bags are gorgeous. That store is dangerous...gotta limit myself to serious thrift-priced purses for a while.



The Dooney looks great!


----------



## Tomsmom

stephci said:


> You guys! I went thrift shopping at value village for the first time and loved it! Ive always been hesitant but ive been looking into thrifting and decided to give it a shot, here are a few of the gems i found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500234
> View attachment 2500236
> View attachment 2500237
> View attachment 2500238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leather purse is in great condition besides the mark from the hanger mark they were using.
> and the Escada blouse i couldn't believe it! 100% silk so cute! Only $6.99 and the purse was $3.99!
> 
> I hope the pictures attach lol
> 
> Nice Escada!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Alexander McQueen pants! They run sooo small, because of the skulls that wrap around, I can barely button them. But I love them! I will just have to do more crunches.
> 
> View attachment 2500355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500356
> View attachment 2500357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500352
> View attachment 2500353
> 
> 
> And a new Dolce & Gabbana handbag. I have the smaller white one from the same line & just love it.
> View attachment 2500358
> View attachment 2500359


 
Those pants are to die for !!  Love the handbag too!



JOODLZ said:


> Last Saturday was the annual rummage sale at a church near my house...usually a mob of shoppers pawing over mostly Walmart stuff. I got there about an hour and a half after they opened and, of course, went right to the purses...Found a 1998 Coach Turnlock Clutch at the bottom of the pile. The nice church lady thought it was a little worn, so she changed the price from $1.75 to $1.00...yay! Later at Goodwill I found a Dooney & Bourke moc croc Barrel bag...who could resist a pink croc for $14.99?
> 
> On Monday I found a Louis Vuitton Looping Bag on craigslist for $125. Emailed back and forth with the seller...details looked right to me, and the bag was in pristine condition, so we scheduled a meeting for Tuesday mid-morning. I was sooo excited...my FIRST LV!!! Tuesday morning I had another email from her...her sister decided SHE wanted it, so the seller sold it to her! I was bummed beyond belief. Hubby took pity on me and took me shopping Monday afternoon. Found a mid-90's Companion Bag at Goodwill for under $20 with a coupon. Then to a consignment store I've never been to. They had an entire wall of fabulous bags. Bought a Soho Small Suede Hobo and a Sonoma (made in Italy) Nubuc Small Bucket Zip. Both are dark reddish-purple...the pics were taken in early morning light...color is much deeper IRL. Spent way more than usual even with a 20% discount (and a little more than the LV), but these bags are gorgeous. That store is dangerous...gotta limit myself to serious thrift-priced purses for a while.


 
Gorgeous bags, bummer about the LV, man!


----------



## LisaK026

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I think us East coast girls need a Cali vacation! Lisa, do you even know how lucky you are. I feel like it will never be in the high 70s ever again!! My fiancé & I want to move to California.


They are currently mandating water restrictions here, it will get worse if we don't get rain, not as lucky as you think. Move to Northern CA, they get way more rain than we do.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Now these McQueen pants are a find. A/W 2010 McQueen was sued and lost by Hells Angels and everything in the collection that had the winged skull had to be destroyed. So it is a rare find obviously some pieces escaped being destroyed. I've seen a few pieces on eBay.


Jama, you are a wealth of informatio!  I absolutely love those pants!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LisaK026 said:


> They are currently mandating water restrictions here, it will get worse if we don't get rain, not as lucky as you think. Move to Northern CA, they get way more rain than we do.



Wow that's crazy. What's the usual weather this time of year for where you are? We want to move to Southern California.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Now these McQueen pants are a find. A/W 2010 McQueen was sued and lost by Hells Angels and everything in the collection that had the winged skull had to be destroyed. So it is a rare find obviously some pieces escaped being destroyed. I've seen a few pieces on eBay.



Wow, that is incredible news! I am going to feel even more rockin in my pants now. Thanks for the info


----------



## wildfury

stephci said:


> You guys! I went thrift shopping at value village for the first time and loved it! Ive always been hesitant but ive been looking into thrifting and decided to give it a shot, here are a few of the gems i found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500234
> View attachment 2500236
> View attachment 2500237
> View attachment 2500238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the leather purse is in great condition besides the mark from the hanger mark they were using.
> and the Escada blouse i couldn't believe it! 100% silk so cute! Only $6.99 and the purse was $3.99!
> 
> I hope the pictures attach lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Those dice accents are so fun!  You did great on your first time out.  



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my new Alexander McQueen pants! They  run sooo small, because of the skulls that wrap around, I can barely  button them. But I love them! I will just have to do more crunches.
> 
> View attachment 2500355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500356
> View attachment 2500357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500352
> View attachment 2500353
> 
> 
> And a new Dolce & Gabbana handbag. I have the smaller white one from the same line & just love it.
> View attachment 2500358
> View attachment 2500359



I think those are the best pants I've ever seen!  You're so lucky!



JOODLZ said:


> Last Saturday was the annual rummage sale at a  church near my house...usually a mob of shoppers pawing over mostly  Walmart stuff. I got there about an hour and a half after they opened  and, of course, went right to the purses...Found a 1998 Coach Turnlock  Clutch at the bottom of the pile. The nice church lady thought it was a  little worn, so she changed the price from $1.75 to $1.00...yay! Later  at Goodwill I found a Dooney & Bourke moc croc Barrel bag...who  could resist a pink croc for $14.99?
> 
> On Monday I found a Louis Vuitton Looping Bag on craigslist for $125.  Emailed back and forth with the seller...details looked right to me, and  the bag was in pristine condition, so we scheduled a meeting for  Tuesday mid-morning. I was sooo excited...my FIRST LV!!! Tuesday morning  I had another email from her...her sister decided SHE wanted it, so the  seller sold it to her! I was bummed beyond belief. Hubby took pity on  me and took me shopping Monday afternoon. Found a mid-90's Companion Bag  at Goodwill for under $20 with a coupon. Then to a consignment store  I've never been to. They had an entire wall of fabulous bags. Bought a  Soho Small Suede Hobo and a Sonoma (made in Italy) Nubuc Small Bucket  Zip. Both are dark reddish-purple...the pics were taken in early morning  light...color is much deeper IRL. Spent way more than usual even with a  20% discount (and a little more than the LV), but these bags are  gorgeous. That store is dangerous...gotta limit myself to serious  thrift-priced purses for a while.



Awh, too bad about the LV.  But you had a lot of gorgeous finds to make up for it!


----------



## LisaK026

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Wow that's crazy. What's the usual weather this time of year for where you are? We want to move to Southern California.


 I live in Coastal Central CA. Right now it should be in the 60's (but I was out in the yard gardening in shorts and my bathing suit top all day (_sorr_y). It depends on where you live. The more South you get, the warmer it is (I grew up down in San Diego). I went to college in San Francisco and could not stand the cold. It rarely snows on the Coast, when it does it's not here long. Tell me what part of Southern CA and I can give you a better idea.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LisaK026 said:


> I live in Coastal Central CA. Right now it should be in the 60's (but I was out in the yard gardening in shorts and my bathing suit top all day (_sorr_y). It depends on where you live. The more South you get, the warmer it is (I grew up down in San Diego). I went to college in San Francisco and could not stand the cold. It rarely snows on the Coast, when it does it's not here long. Tell me what part of Southern CA and I can give you a better idea.



Ahhh!! I wish I was hanging around in shorts and a bikini top!!  I'm not sure where but somewhere nice. What are some good places?


----------



## LisaK026

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh!! I wish I was hanging around in shorts and a bikini top!!  I'm not sure where but somewhere nice. What are some good places?


Depends how rich you are. Do you want San Diego or Los Angeles area? Personally I'd never live in L.A. except maybe Pasadena. Too much traffic. North County San Diego is pretty nice (Encinitas, Leucadia, Solana Beach, Del Mar) Pacific Beach, Point Loma, La jolla, Coronado (where I would go, but just because I know everyone there, because I grew up there).


----------



## ladyash

stephci said:


> I went to the VV in woodbridge! Its in highway 7 and weston road



Ah that is way too far from me since I live downtown! Too bad or else I would have checked it out at some point.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Depends how rich you are. Do you want San Diego or Los Angeles area? Personally I'd never live in L.A. except maybe Pasadena. Too much traffic. North County San Diego is pretty nice (Encinitas, Leucadia, Solana Beach, Del Mar) Pacific Beach, Point Loma, La jolla, Coronado (where I would go, but just because I know everyone there, because I grew up there).


San Diego was my fav city in CA when I visited. I stayed with a friend in LA, and we traveled all over. I didn't like San Francisco, too cold and hilly.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LisaK026 said:


> Depends how rich you are. Do you want San Diego or Los Angeles area? Personally I'd never live in L.A. except maybe Pasadena. Too much traffic. North County San Diego is pretty nice (Encinitas, Leucadia, Solana Beach, Del Mar) Pacific Beach, Point Loma, La jolla, Coronado (where I would go, but just because I know everyone there, because I grew up there).



I like San Diego. A lot of my friends live there but a lot of my family and friends live in "tehrangeles" too but I don't want to deal with traffic that's for sure.


----------



## JOODLZ

axya said:


> The Dooney looks great!



Thanks...pink croc makes me smile!



Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous bags, bummer about the LV, man!



Thanks...yeah, the LV really disappointed me, but I have sisters too, so I realize what she was up against!


----------



## JOODLZ

wildfury said:


> Awh, too bad about the LV.  But you had a lot of gorgeous finds to make up for it!



Thanks...the LV just wasn't meant to be...yet...I'm loving the nubuc bucket right now!


----------



## elvisgurly

scbear00 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Finally, it's winter clearance time at STA!!  I cleaned up this week...
> 
> 1.  Chanel ballet flats-- $99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  CL No Prive 120-- $134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Prada perforated loafers-- $84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Brand new Lanvin elastic ballet flats, they are en route and were only $50!



Cute flats.


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> I ended up stopping at VV today and picking up a formal gown that is gorgeous! I got called back on another set and we have to dress black tie but all my formal dresses are currently living with my mom due to lack of storage space here. $15 for a vintage gorgeous dress is totally worth it even if I have no place to wear it outside of on a TV show LOL!!! Can't post a pic due to the whole it being my wardrobe for the show, but once it airs I totally will post.



Can't wait to see it.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> San Diego was my fav city in CA when I visited. I stayed with a friend in LA, and we traveled all over. I didn't like San Francisco, too cold and hilly.


You obviously missed Santa Barbara.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> You obviously missed Santa Barbara.


I did! I did love Catalina Island.


----------



## heartoflove

This thread is so quiet 
Damn you winter weather for messing with our thrifting routine!!

Except I'm gonna make it a point to head out this weekend. 

I miss how fast paced this thread has been but to whoever found the Chanel's and the Loubs - fantastic finds!


----------



## lazlo8

Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.

Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.





Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.


 I'm sorry. I know how sad it is to loose one of your furry friends. How old was he? So do you have no cats now?


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.



Oh Laz I'm so sorry. Poor Misha he had a great life with you and now he is playing with his brother in kittie heaven


----------



## lazlo8

Chowlover2 your comment about sticking your head in a an oven really cheered me up LOL!! How wrong is that? Man ... yeah I feel ya ... we don't even have snow ...but this time of year succkkkssss

Anyhow in the name of cheering up ....

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

Vince Tunic 100% Silk ...




Do you know this 
retails for $348?

It has two pockets and is so nice to wear. So loose and free and I love the color!





Pink Michael Stars Top this is brand new ,,, no one ever wore this pretty lady

It's the sparkle variety ...








]

Viking 5610 ... I guess more wine color than pink. Amazing deal. I think it ended up being about $15 ... coupons and such were involved. Made in Sweden. I figured out some of it ...found the manual online. It's probably the machine I would use if my Bernina ever broke. Which it won't. This makes 3 backup machines now. (and I still kinda want a treadle machine ... I found one on Craigslist but missed it by a nose!)





izod and zara





Gotta love a black and white [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]stripy[/FONT] with a crazy OTT blazer by izod ... both $1 finds





Orchid from my friend ... it is called Sharry Baby and it smells like orchids and chocolate. Yep.


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.


 

Oh Laz hun I'm so, so sorry!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Augh - my camera just died  I need a new one ASAP - can anyone recommend a good one they love for under $300 - I would do a little more if it was amazing. I've been thinking about upgrading for my blog anyway but right now I feel naked without one. I saw a deal on slickdeal for $199 and I might grab it.

Any recs???


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> Oh Laz I'm so sorry. Poor Misha he had a great life with you and now he is playing with his brother in kittie heaven


 
I agree, it's best that he be with his brother.  It was painful watching him since October.  Very skeletal and yet not willing to leave this plane.  

Thanks Jama, he was so intensely beloved.  He musta been a hecka a being in his last life!  So pretty he was!



Tomsmom said:


> Oh Laz hun I'm so, so sorry!!


 
Thanks so much TomsMom ... it's rough.  I'm glad he is in a better place but dang man life plays rough!



LisaK026 said:


> I'm sorry. I know how sad it is to loose one of your furry friends. How old was he? So do you have no cats now?


 
Thanks Lisa.  He was 16.  He had kidney problems since 2005.  We have Gonzo ... apple headed Siamese Baby ... he sleeps by my head at night.  He hates perfume and loves to play fetch with a string.  And we have Fatty Catty Blue Blue ...  who is a 23 pound Korat.  Blue doesn't know he's a cat, he loves people who love cats.  Likes to open doors and unplug things from the wall.  Conservationist with open door policy.

Like you said kittens help one forget.  Eventually.


----------



## authenticplease

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.



 

:cry:


----------



## kcf68

So sorry Laz!  I know you love your kitties so much!


----------



## sanibelle

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.



So sorry, Lazlo.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.




I am so sorry. Losing furbabies is the worst thing. At least he is with his brother in kitty heaven, and he passed away so loved by his Mom & Dad. How do the other kitties take it? My Chowdren have always been freaked out for a few weeks later, or until I have gotten another dog. 

My head is just on the ovens edge! We got 12 in snow last night, and are now expecting 3-6 in tonight and more Sat AM. And it's heavy. We had rain mixed in last night and thunder snow, which is freaky. It's just a snow with thunder but very odd. Tonight we will hit the record for the 3rd snowiest winter ever, and the month is young. Feb is our snowiest month. Part of me just wants it to stop, but the other part of me is like bring it winter, let's break the record- LOL! 

We should have had the Olympics in PA this year, more snow and colder than Sochi! At least the power didn't go out this storm, was off for 2 days last week and it stinks. I live in what used to be a rural area, so I have my own well and septic system. Thankfully I always keep gallons of water stored in my spare bathroom shower. I never know when I will need it. How is everyone else on the East Coast doing?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.



Aww lazlo! I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful misha. Losing a fur baby awful. I want to give you a big, giant, ginormous hug!!


----------



## ladyash

elvisgurly said:


> Can't wait to see it.



I ended up posting a pic of the dress. Post 1164. I didn't end up getting to wear it for the show so I guess I wait until the next time I get called about something that requires formal wear!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.


Laz I am so sorry. I know that Misha will be missed.  ....such a beautiful photo.


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.



Sooo sorry for you...hugs!


----------



## soleilbrun

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved*.


 I am sorry to hear you lost your furry buddy. Sounds like a personality that will be missed. Take care of yourself and your other furry kids.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Chowdren


LOL:lolots:


----------



## mharri20

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.




I'm so sorry Laz  it's so hard losing pets! At least he went peacefully.


----------



## ack150

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.


 
(thread lurker - but devout cat lover) - I am sorry for your loss.  We lost a 22 year old kitty earlier last year, she was around for my entire conscious life, and just when I made it through the trial of my last professional exam (a path that took me 10 years), she passed.  It was as if she knew that I was done with that part of my life and she didn't need to hang on to support me.  They are such unfaltering companions.  

Your stories about Misha made it clear how much you adored him, he and you were so lucky to have each other!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> LOL:lolots:


They are like 2 year olds! They also practice what I call Chow voodoo, a form of Jedi mind control.


----------



## LuxeDeb

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.



I am so sorry for your loss. It was obvious from your stories & pictures that you loved him very much. I am so glad he went peacefully in his sleep. I am sure he is frolicking in Kitty Heaven with his brother right now. Big HUG


----------



## LuxeDeb

I just hit the motherload at consignment stores. My lovelies will shock & amaze you. Pics coming soon!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.


Oh, Laz! I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beloved kitty! I remember swapping pics with you on here re: our babies. Misha is parading through kitty heaven with his brother.  +


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I just hit the motherload at consignment stores. My lovelies will shock & amaze you. Pics coming soon!


I can't wait!


----------



## TinksDelite

Sorry Laz.  I've always loved the personalities of Siamese kitties!

I'm such an animal lover but they do break my heart.  My eldest pup, Bojangles, is sick right now; I'm taking him to the Vet in the morning but I'm so worried that it's something serious.


----------



## Luxury_Gifts

*Went Back To The Salvation Army Today And They Had All Shoes & Handbags For $1.00.

I Was Able To Find A Authentic Coach Handbag. The Exterior Looks Pretty Bad, But The Interior Is Spotless.

Also Got A Disney Exclusive Wall-E Plush For $0.25.

My Total Was $1.33 With Tax *

​


----------



## lazlo8

kcf68 said:


> So sorry Laz! I know you love your kitties so much!


 


sanibelle said:


> So sorry, Lazlo.


 
Thank you.  I'm so grateful we didn't have to take him and put him to sleep.  HUbs really didn't want that for Misha. 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Aww lazlo! I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful misha. Losing a fur baby awful. I want to give you a big, giant, ginormous hug!!


 
thanks for the hug buddy!  You should move to Pasadena!  It's Heaven.



Raven3766 said:


> Laz I am so sorry. I know that Misha will be missed.  ....such a beautiful photo.


 
Thanks Raven, he loved to pose in jewelry for me.  Once I put a pearl bracelet on him as a necklace and he ran away with it.  He did not want me to take it off him cause he knew he was pretty.



JOODLZ said:


> Sooo sorry for you...hugs!


 
Thanks Sweet friend.  Loved the newest Coach refugees who escaped to a loving home in the underground Coach House!



soleilbrun said:


> I am sorry to hear you lost your furry buddy. Sounds like a personality that will be missed. Take care of yourself and your other furry kids.


 
He was lovely.  Really what a pretty creature.


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> Okay so here is a pic of the gorgeous 14.99 dress...Ignore the mess in the background I had to rearrange furniture to free up a space of blank wall to get the photo my agent needed to book me! I got the gig so I get to dress up and be fancy for the day!



Lovely dress.  Can't wait to find out which show you're filming on.


----------



## lazlo8

TinksDelite said:


> Sorry Laz.  I've always loved the personalities of Siamese kitties!
> 
> I'm such an animal lover but they do break my heart. My eldest pup, Bojangles, is sick right now; I'm taking him to the Vet in the morning but I'm so worried that it's something serious.


 
Aw well let us know right away that he is ok! Thank you. Yes Siamese are hilarious. They truly know they were worshipped as Gods. They never forgot!



312mrileysofia said:


> Oh, Laz! I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beloved kitty! I remember swapping pics with you on here re: our babies. Misha is parading through kitty heaven with his brother.  +


 
Yes! I remember! Awwww Fellow CCL! I won't lie, losing his Brother first and then watching Moo alone? *knife thru heart*

I have no idea why I thought he was immortal. He just had so many lives!

TY!



LuxeDeb said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. It was obvious from your stories & pictures that you loved him very much. I am so glad he went peacefully in his sleep. I am sure he is frolicking in Kitty Heaven with his brother right now. Big HUG


 . 
Thank you so much for the kindness and hug!  I am sure he is happy with his brother.  You know when they were both alive I never really pictured what would happen if one passed.  They were like ... one cat.  SO when it happened I was not prepared.  I mean it was worth it ... but aaarrrgggg that was rough.



ack150 said:


> (thread lurker - but devout cat lover) - I am sorry for your loss. We lost a 22 year old kitty earlier last year, she was around for my entire conscious life, and just when I made it through the trial of my last professional exam (a path that took me 10 years), she passed. It was as if she knew that I was done with that part of my life and she didn't need to hang on to support me. They are such unfaltering companions.
> 
> Your stories about Misha made it clear how much you adored him, he and you were so lucky to have each other!


 
Aw it is so kind of you to delurk to tell me that! Gosh 22!! That is incredible. What a great little cat soul! I had one for 19 years and he was my true cat soul mate and we he left I was sure I was a goner. Such deep grief. Now I feel like he reappears as butterflies, hummingbirds and tiny birds. Just to say Hi! ... They really are unfaltering. TY



mharri20 said:


> I'm so sorry Laz  it's so hard losing pets! At least he went peacefully.


 
Thank you so much! Did we see your dress yet? I feel like I was maybe in a dead faint for ... awhile. 

Oh yes, sleeping is the way to go. 



chowlover2 said:


> I am so sorry. Losing furbabies is the worst thing. At least he is with his brother in kitty heaven, and he passed away so loved by his Mom & Dad. How do the other kitties take it? My Chowdren have always been freaked out for a few weeks later, or until I have gotten another dog.
> 
> My head is just on the ovens edge! We got 12 in snow last night, and are now expecting 3-6 in tonight and more Sat AM. And it's heavy. We had rain mixed in last night and thunder snow, which is freaky. It's just a snow with thunder but very odd. Tonight we will hit the record for the 3rd snowiest winter ever, and the month is young. Feb is our snowiest month. Part of me just wants it to stop, but the other part of me is like bring it winter, let's break the record- LOL!
> 
> We should have had the Olympics in PA this year, more snow and colder than Sochi! At least the power didn't go out this storm, was off for 2 days last week and it stinks. I live in what used to be a rural area, so I have my own well and septic system. Thankfully I always keep gallons of water stored in my spare bathroom shower. I never know when I will need it. How is everyone else on the East Coast doing?


 
PPPftttttttt I would be dying! How are you not ... wearing a vintage ski suit and goggles with a big hat? That is crazy. 

Blue knew he'd died, cause he saw Misha. Or at least I think he knows. Gonzo just seems confused. Both are sticking to me like glue. They are both so dear. I could actually put them both on a diet now! ...... probably won't happen .... 

Hubs says we can get me a kitten now. He asked me how I want to go about finding one. And I said, "I want it to be someone on the block who has a cat that had kittens in a closet and then we go over and pick a color and they say we can have the kitten in a few weeks when the kitten is weaned."

Cause that never happens anymore and it is how we used to get cats when I was younger and things weren't insane. I saw an application today for adoption that was 6 pages long ... and so annoying and ... ridiculous ... I guess I could ask our vet. And I'll tell everyone I want a kitten. Hope one shows up soon. We're down cat numbers by a full 60% now ... severe cat deficiency


----------



## elvisgurly

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I think us East coast girls need a Cali vacation! Lisa, do you even know how lucky you are. I feel like it will never be in the high 70s ever again!! My fiancé & I want to move to California.



I blame my sister.  Her family moved back from Hawaii & now we're getting crappy weather (in PA).  LOL.


----------



## lazlo8

Lady Ash I cannot wait to see which small fur you will pick out.  I will say that be sure you choose one that is not heavy.  The lighter fur is so amazing to wear ... like ... feathers.

LOVE The formal dress you bought and ... it will come in handy!


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> Last Saturday was the annual rummage sale at a church near my house...usually a mob of shoppers pawing over mostly Walmart stuff. I got there about an hour and a half after they opened and, of course, went right to the purses...Found a 1998 Coach Turnlock Clutch at the bottom of the pile. The nice church lady thought it was a little worn, so she changed the price from $1.75 to $1.00...yay! Later at Goodwill I found a Dooney & Bourke moc croc Barrel bag...who could resist a pink croc for $14.99?
> 
> On Monday I found a Louis Vuitton Looping Bag on craigslist for $125. Emailed back and forth with the seller...details looked right to me, and the bag was in pristine condition, so we scheduled a meeting for Tuesday mid-morning. I was sooo excited...my FIRST LV!!! Tuesday morning I had another email from her...her sister decided SHE wanted it, so the seller sold it to her! I was bummed beyond belief. Hubby took pity on me and took me shopping Monday afternoon. Found a mid-90's Companion Bag at Goodwill for under $20 with a coupon. Then to a consignment store I've never been to. They had an entire wall of fabulous bags. Bought a Soho Small Suede Hobo and a Sonoma (made in Italy) Nubuc Small Bucket Zip. Both are dark reddish-purple...the pics were taken in early morning light...color is much deeper IRL. Spent way more than usual even with a 20% discount (and a little more than the LV), but these bags are gorgeous. That store is dangerous...gotta limit myself to serious thrift-priced purses for a while.



The Coach Tornado/Hurricane continues.  I love the Dooney & the color.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Aw well let us know right away that he is ok! Thank you. Yes Siamese are hilarious. They truly know they were worshipped as Gods. They never forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I remember! Awwww Fellow CCL! I won't lie, losing his Brother first and then watching Moo alone? *knife thru heart*
> 
> I have no idea why I thought he was immortal. He just had so many lives!
> 
> TY!
> 
> 
> .
> Thank you so much for the kindness and hug!  I am sure he is happy with his brother.  You know when they were both alive I never really pictured what would happen if one passed.  They were like ... one cat.  SO when it happened I was not prepared.  I mean it was worth it ... but aaarrrgggg that was rough.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw it is so kind of you to delurk to tell me that! Gosh 22!! That is incredible. What a great little cat soul! I had one for 19 years and he was my true cat soul mate and we he left I was sure I was a goner. Such deep grief. Now I feel like he reappears as butterflies, hummingbirds and tiny birds. Just to say Hi! ... They really are unfaltering. TY
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Did we see your dress yet? I feel like I was maybe in a dead faint for ... awhile.
> 
> Oh yes, sleeping is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> PPPftttttttt I would be dying! How are you not ... wearing a vintage ski suit and goggles with a big hat? That is crazy.
> 
> Blue knew he'd died, cause he saw Misha. Or at least I think he knows. Gonzo just seems confused. Both are sticking to me like glue. They are both so dear. I could actually put them both on a diet now! ...... probably won't happen ....
> 
> Hubs says we can get me a kitten now. He asked me how I want to go about finding one. And I said, "I want it to be someone on the block who has a cat that had kittens in a closet and then we go over and pick a color and they say we can have the kitten in a few weeks when the kitten is weaned."
> 
> Cause that never happens anymore and it is how we used to get cats when I was younger and things weren't insane. I saw an application today for adoption that was 6 pages long ... and so annoying and ... ridiculous ... I guess I could ask our vet. And I'll tell everyone I want a kitten. Hope one shows up soon. We're down cat numbers by a full 60% now ... severe cat deficiency




I saw a rag doll Himalayan at Petsmart last week I so wanted to bring home! Rita will not stand for it though, too much prey drive. We were walking along my driveway tonight, the only place where I can walk and she drags me over to an evergreen bush and stands on her hind legs. Out comes a bird. She was so worked up she tried getting to the top of the tree by climbing a 4ft snowdrift. She sunk, not a happy girl.

When I lost my first Chowgirl I tried going to a Chow rescue. It was worse than adopting a human baby. I bought another Chowgirl, much easier. The right kitty is out there for you I know it. Do you want more Siamese or any breed?


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.



*Hugs Lazlo* I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mharri20

lazlo8 said:


> Thank you so much! Did we see your dress yet? I feel like I was maybe in a dead faint for ... awhile.
> 
> Oh yes, sleeping is the way to go.




I posted a pic of Blake lively wearing the dress a while back  it's the Vera Wang Farrah in blush if you want to look it up!!

But yes, if everyone could go sleeping it would be best. My grandma in North Dakota isn't doing well. It's really sad because I can't be there. She's been sleeping through the days so she hasn't been eating and has lost 30 pounds since the beginning of the year. Thankfully she is in no pain, and has my mom and lots of family visiting her right now. It's been tough though.


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> Lady Ash I cannot wait to see which small fur you will pick out.  I will say that be sure you choose one that is not heavy.  The lighter fur is so amazing to wear ... like ... feathers.
> 
> LOVE The formal dress you bought and ... it will come in handy!



I'm  counting down the days until Sunday morning! I've tried on some heavy furs so hopefully the ones she brings are all rather lightweight so I can bring one home!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

elvisgurly said:


> I blame my sister.  Her family moved back from Hawaii & now we're getting crappy weather (in PA).  LOL.



Ahhh!! Hawaii...lol more snow tomorrow! Yay!




lazlo8 said:


> Thank you.  I'm so grateful we didn't have to take him and put him to sleep.  HUbs really didn't want that for Misha.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the hug buddy!  You should move to Pasadena!  It's Heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Raven, he loved to pose in jewelry for me.  Once I put a pearl bracelet on him as a necklace and he ran away with it.  He did not want me to take it off him cause he knew he was pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sweet friend.  Loved the newest Coach refugees who escaped to a loving home in the underground Coach House!
> 
> 
> 
> He was lovely.  Really what a pretty creature.



Yeah? I want to. I really do.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Laz--we all said our prayers and blessings for Moo tonight. From our Krazy Kitty Klan to yours...peace be with you! xoxo


From:
Sadie, Sascha, Scarlett, Stellaluna, and Serafina.


----------



## Raven3766

Tonight I saw a Hermes canvas leather tote for $250. I saw a date code,but I still did not trust it.  I asked the manager if I bought it and it turned out to be fake, could I bring it back? She said all sales were final. I said to myself, "Self, you have found Hermes bags for under $20. Do you want to actually take a chance?" Heck, freakin' no! I left it there. Oh, it was at GW. I asked the manager, if she didn't want to give the money back, could I get store credit? She said no, all sales are final.  So, I left it there.


----------



## wildfury

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.



I'm so sorry to hear that .


----------



## wildfury

Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Went Back To The Salvation Army Today And They Had All Shoes & Handbags For $1.00.
> 
> I Was Able To Find A Authentic Coach Handbag. The Exterior Looks Pretty Bad, But The Interior Is Spotless.
> 
> Also Got A Disney Exclusive Wall-E Plush For $0.25.
> 
> My Total Was $1.33 With Tax *
> 
> View attachment 2504306​



You made out!  Love that plush.



Raven3766 said:


> Tonight I saw a Hermes canvas leather tote for  $250. I saw a date code,but I still did not trust it.  I asked the  manager if I bought it and it turned out to be fake, could I bring it  back? She said all sales were final. I said to myself, "Self, you have  found Hermes bags for under $20. Do you want to actually take a chance?"  Heck, freakin' no! I left it there. Oh, it was at GW. I asked the  manager, if she didn't want to give the money back, could I get store  credit? She said no, all sales are final.  So, I left it there.



Sounds like the right choice.  That was a lot to gamble with!  Maybe  you could take pictures to get it authenticated...sounds like it'll be  around for a while!



LuxeDeb said:


> I just hit the motherload at consignment stores.  My lovelies will shock & amaze you. Pics coming soon!



Whoa, you mean more than usual?  That I can't imagine .


----------



## wildfury

Hmm, there's kind of a slump around here!  Nothing very exciting, but these are my finds:







Streets ahead belt:  $4.99 @ Value Village

More than I wanted to pay, but those crowned hearts won me over:



​ 
I found out their belts go for $200+, so that made me feel a lot better .

Vintage Laurence Kazar beaded dress for $4.50:





The dress was half off.  The gorgeous beading won me over...it's silk and in pristine condition.  This is what the pattern looks like:





The Lalaloopsy doll was $2, which I thought was a great deal too .


----------



## Raven3766

Well when my phone charge, I found a vintage Lederer for $12, a vintage Gucci for $10.25, a vintage Dior for 20.00 and a Kate Spade Ipad case. for $2.99. Will take pics.


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh!! Hawaii...lol more snow tomorrow! Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? I want to. I really do.




I know, this is getting ridiculous. Next week it is going to hit 50 on Wednesday, so I'm going to break out my bikini to celebrate-LOL!


----------



## LisaK026

312mrileysofia said:


> Laz--we all said our prayers and blessings for Moo tonight. From our Krazy Kitty Klan to yours...peace be with you! xoxo
> View attachment 2504530
> 
> From:
> Sadie, Sascha, Scarlett, Stellaluna, and Serafina.


A little bit of everything. Impressive.


----------



## chowlover2

wildfury said:


> Hmm, there's kind of a slump around here!  Nothing very exciting, but these are my finds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streets ahead belt:  $4.99 @ Value Village
> 
> More than I wanted to pay, but those crowned hearts won me over:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I found out their belts go for $200+, so that made me feel a lot better .
> 
> Vintage Laurence Kazar beaded dress for $4.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was half off.  The gorgeous beading won me over...it's silk and in pristine condition.  This is what the pattern looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lalaloopsy doll was $2, which I thought was a great deal too .




That dress is gorg!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Tonight I saw a Hermes canvas leather tote for $250. I saw a date code,but I still did not trust it.  I asked the manager if I bought it and it turned out to be fake, could I bring it back? She said all sales were final. I said to myself, "Self, you have found Hermes bags for under $20. Do you want to actually take a chance?" Heck, freakin' no! I left it there. Oh, it was at GW. I asked the manager, if she didn't want to give the money back, could I get store credit? She said no, all sales are final.  So, I left it there.


 

That's too much to gamble with personally.  I would have left it there too, well played Raven


----------



## Pao9

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.




Aww that is soooooo sad! It's like loosing a kid, a mom, a dad. It's family!! I'm so sorry Laz! I know it's good that he left peacefully but it's still not fair that they don't live as long as we do! I'm sooo sorry!!


----------



## Pao9

Laz love the Vince!!! I'm crazy about Vince anything!! 

Raven good job on not getting the Hermes! You found some amazing stuff!!

It's been very slow here, I've seen some stuff but either too expensive or not my style!
These are the things I found this week



Kipling backpack for $14 cause I need it for travel!



Escada couture blazer, amazing love this! $7


tods for $29!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> I know, this is getting ridiculous. Next week it is going to hit 50 on Wednesday, so I'm going to break out my bikini to celebrate-LOL!



I will be joining you!! East coast bikini party woo hoo!! lol


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Laz love the Vince!!! I'm crazy about Vince anything!!
> 
> Raven good job on not getting the Hermes! You found some amazing stuff!!
> 
> It's been very slow here, I've seen some stuff but either too expensive or not my style!
> These are the things I found this week
> View attachment 2504770
> 
> 
> Kipling backpack for $14 cause I need it for travel!
> View attachment 2504771
> View attachment 2504772
> 
> Escada couture blazer, amazing love this! $7
> View attachment 2504773
> 
> tods for $29!



That blazer is sick!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Pao9 said:


> Laz love the Vince!!! I'm crazy about Vince anything!!
> 
> Raven good job on not getting the Hermes! You found some amazing stuff!!
> 
> It's been very slow here, I've seen some stuff but either too expensive or not my style!
> These are the things I found this week
> View attachment 2504770
> 
> 
> Kipling backpack for $14 cause I need it for travel!
> View attachment 2504771
> View attachment 2504772
> 
> Escada couture blazer, amazing love this! $7
> View attachment 2504773
> 
> tods for $29!


 
That blazer is so pretty by itself, but on you it is stunning!  Love, love those Tods!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Thanks Sweet friend.  Loved the newest Coach refugees who escaped to a loving home in the underground Coach House!



You're most welcome...more hugs to you! More refugees a little later!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> Laz love the Vince!!! I'm crazy about Vince anything!!
> 
> Raven good job on not getting the Hermes! You found some amazing stuff!!
> 
> It's been very slow here, I've seen some stuff but either too expensive or not my style!
> These are the things I found this week
> View attachment 2504770
> 
> 
> Kipling backpack for $14 cause I need it for travel!
> View attachment 2504771
> View attachment 2504772
> 
> Escada couture blazer, amazing love this! $7
> View attachment 2504773
> 
> tods for $29!


 
Beautiful blazer; love the Tods!


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> The Coach Tornado/Hurricane continues.  I love the Dooney & the color.



Thanks...I love the pinky-purple...Maybe this time of year it's a Coach Blizzard...and it's continuing!



mharri20 said:


> I posted a pic of Blake lively wearing the dress a while back  it's the Vera Wang Farrah in blush if you want to look it up!!
> 
> But yes, if everyone could go sleeping it would be best. My grandma in North Dakota isn't doing well. It's really sad because I can't be there. She's been sleeping through the days so she hasn't been eating and has lost 30 pounds since the beginning of the year. Thankfully she is in no pain, and has my mom and lots of family visiting her right now. It's been tough though.



Thoughts and prayers for your family...



Raven3766 said:


> Tonight I saw a Hermes canvas leather tote for $250. I saw a date code,but I still did not trust it.  I asked the manager if I bought it and it turned out to be fake, could I bring it back? She said all sales were final. I said to myself, "Self, you have found Hermes bags for under $20. Do you want to actually take a chance?" Heck, freakin' no! I left it there. Oh, it was at GW. I asked the manager, if she didn't want to give the money back, could I get store credit? She said no, all sales are final.  So, I left it there.



Good choice!


----------



## kcf68

312mrileysofia said:


> Laz--we all said our prayers and blessings for Moo tonight. From our Krazy Kitty Klan to yours...peace be with you! xoxo
> View attachment 2504530
> 
> From:
> Sadie, Sascha, Scarlett, Stellaluna, and Serafina.


Hah you have 3 of the kitties I used to have!  They all went to kittie heaven!   Tortishell, gray and white fluffy seal point .  We stop getting pets because we move so much and once we settle down when will adopt 1 or 2 pets!


----------



## JOODLZ

wildfury said:


> Hmm, there's kind of a slump around here!  Nothing very exciting, but these are my finds:
> 
> Streets ahead belt:  $4.99 @ Value Village
> 
> More than I wanted to pay, but those crowned hearts won me over:
> 
> I found out their belts go for $200+, so that made me feel a lot better .
> 
> Vintage Laurence Kazar beaded dress for $4.50:
> 
> The dress was half off.  The gorgeous beading won me over...it's silk and in pristine condition.  This is what the pattern looks like:
> 
> The Lalaloopsy doll was $2, which I thought was a great deal too .



Love the blingy belt...and everything else!



Raven3766 said:


> Well when my phone charge, I found a vintage Lederer for $12, a vintage Gucci for $10.25, a vintage Dior for 20.00 and a Kate Spade Ipad case. for $2.99. Will take pics.



Can't wait to see pics!



chowlover2 said:


> I know, this is getting ridiculous. Next week it is going to hit 50 on Wednesday, so I'm going to break out my bikini to celebrate-LOL!



LOLOLOL...I don't miss winter at all, being in Florida for 15+ years...you guys have had it tough this year!



Pao9 said:


> Laz love the Vince!!! I'm crazy about Vince anything!!
> 
> Raven good job on not getting the Hermes! You found some amazing stuff!!
> 
> It's been very slow here, I've seen some stuff but either too expensive or not my style!
> These are the things I found this week
> View attachment 2504770
> 
> 
> Kipling backpack for $14 cause I need it for travel!
> View attachment 2504771
> View attachment 2504772
> 
> Escada couture blazer, amazing love this! $7
> View attachment 2504773
> 
> tods for $29!



Love the blazer...looks fantastic on you!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I will be joining you!! East coast bikini party woo hoo!! lol



LOLOL...bikini party!


----------



## Raven3766

This is a Ralph Lauren mock croc sterling silver wallet for $1.25...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02/IMG_20140215_064054_zps5iyvzpar.jpg.html]






[/URL]
Kate Spade laptop cover...$3
http://


Frye shoes...$5
http://


Vintage Lederer $12...it's a pretty dark brown, the flash just ruins the color...
http://


Fendi eyewear case for 50 cents...
http://


vintage Gucci for $10...
http://


----------



## soleilbrun

Raven3766 said:


> Tonight I saw a Hermes canvas leather tote for $250. I saw a date code,but I still did not trust it. I asked the manager if I bought it and it turned out to be fake, could I bring it back? She said all sales were final. I said to myself, "Self, you have found Hermes bags for under $20. Do you want to actually take a chance?" Heck, freakin' no! I left it there. Oh, it was at GW. I asked the manager, if she didn't want to give the money back, could I get store credit? She said no, all sales are final. So, I left it there.


Why don't you go back and take all the necessary pics for the Hermes authentication thread?


----------



## 312mrileysofia

LisaK026 said:


> A little bit of everything. Impressive.


Yes, definitely a hodge-podge. LOL. 

Sadie, the purebred ragdoll, is my 12 year old love bug. A rescue 6 years ago. She was the product of a divorce and she was relegated to the basement for 6 months with no human contact, no clean water, and no fresh litter box. It took me over an hour to trap her in the basement and take her home. It also took me about a year to emotionally rehabilitate her.

Sascha, the tortie, was a 7 week old kitten from a pet-hoarding house. She had bad conjunctivitis and almost lost her eye. Because of her sickness, the momma cat had disassociated from her and tended only to the rest of the litter. She was the runt outcast. I removed her from the home and saved one other kitten for adoption.

Scarlett, the Russian Blue/Korat, was a farm kitten I got at 7 weeks as well. As a female kitten, she and the rest of her female counterparts were about to be subjected to the ol' put-in-a-bag-in-the-creek and say, "adios". One more was rescued from this group too.

Stellaluna and Serafina are biological sisters-the only real siblings I've ever had-from my neighborhood. I trapped them, along with their lone brother, and hand-raised them from about 6 weeks. I turned the 3 of them in for adoption at our local rescue (where I volunteer) but Stella bounced back to me after spay because she had an umbilical hernia. I asked for Sera to come with her since Stella was the most timid of the 3 and I thought she needed a "lead pony" for recuperation. I foster "failed" those two and they never went back. **I also trapped their mother and had her spayed. She was deemed a TNR because she was too feral, but it helped alleviate the feral problem in our neighborhood. I also trapped 2 more kittens-from a different litter-and hand raised those boys. Miki and Moto were adopted after 6 weeks of foster care in my home. I still get updates on those amazing boys!!! 

And I've had about 25 other kitties in my house-at various times, in various quantities, for various reasons-as temporary foster placement for our rescue group. What can I say? Crazy Cat Lady on board...


----------



## chowlover2

312mrileysofia said:


> Yes, definitely a hodge-podge. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadie, the purebred ragdoll, is my 12 year old love bug. A rescue 6 years ago. She was the product of a divorce and she was relegated to the basement for 6 months with no human contact, no clean water, and no fresh litter box. It took me over an hour to trap her in the basement and take her home. It also took me about a year to emotionally rehabilitate her.
> 
> 
> 
> Sascha, the tortie, was a 7 week old kitten from a pet-hoarding house. She had bad conjunctivitis and almost lost her eye. Because of her sickness, the momma cat had disassociated from her and tended only to the rest of the litter. She was the runt outcast. I removed her from the home and saved one other kitten for adoption.
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlett, the Russian Blue/Korat, was a farm kitten I got at 7 weeks as well. As a female kitten, she and the rest of her female counterparts were about to be subjected to the ol' put-in-a-bag-in-the-creek and say, "adios". One more was rescued from this group too.
> 
> 
> 
> Stellaluna and Serafina are biological sisters-the only real siblings I've ever had-from my neighborhood. I trapped them, along with their lone brother, and hand-raised them from about 6 weeks. I turned the 3 of them in for adoption at our local rescue (where I volunteer) but Stella bounced back to me after spay because she had an umbilical hernia. I asked for Sera to come with her since Stella was the most timid of the 3 and I thought she needed a "lead pony" for recuperation. I foster "failed" those two and they never went back. **I also trapped their mother and had her spayed. She was deemed a TNR because she was too feral, but it helped alleviate the feral problem in our neighborhood. I also trapped 2 more kittens-from a different litter-and hand raised those boys. Miki and Moto were adopted after 6 weeks of foster care in my home. I still get updates on those amazing boys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And I've had about 25 other kitties in my house-at various times, in various quantities, for various reasons-as temporary foster placement for our rescue group. What can I say? Crazy Cat Lady on board...




Sadie's story breaks my heart, she is so lucky you found her! How can people do that to an animal? 

My brother and sister in law have a similar story to yours. He lives in a rural town between Annapolis and DC. His back road is a prime dumping ground for unwanted cats. He has 10 outside now and only 2 inside, down from 5inside a year ago. The inside cats have medical issues ( diabetes, allergies, etc ) the outside cats are all neutered, vaccinated, etc. a new one shows up and off to the vet they go for shots and spaying. The outdoor cats have pretty good lives, some are too feral, but they usually reside in a barn, under the front porch of the remnants of an old truck on the property. Fed twice daily with fresh water and plenty of attention if they want it. I told him he should be a rescue since he has put big bucks into care of them all. He's an electrical engineer and his wife a banker, so with no kids they can easily afford it.


----------



## Tomsmom

312mrileysofia said:


> Yes, definitely a hodge-podge. LOL.
> 
> Sadie, the purebred ragdoll, is my 12 year old love bug. A rescue 6 years ago. She was the product of a divorce and she was relegated to the basement for 6 months with no human contact, no clean water, and no fresh litter box. It took me over an hour to trap her in the basement and take her home. It also took me about a year to emotionally rehabilitate her.
> 
> Sascha, the tortie, was a 7 week old kitten from a pet-hoarding house. She had bad conjunctivitis and almost lost her eye. Because of her sickness, the momma cat had disassociated from her and tended only to the rest of the litter. She was the runt outcast. I removed her from the home and saved one other kitten for adoption.
> 
> Scarlett, the Russian Blue/Korat, was a farm kitten I got at 7 weeks as well. As a female kitten, she and the rest of her female counterparts were about to be subjected to the ol' put-in-a-bag-in-the-creek and say, "adios". One more was rescued from this group too.
> 
> Stellaluna and Serafina are biological sisters-the only real siblings I've ever had-from my neighborhood. I trapped them, along with their lone brother, and hand-raised them from about 6 weeks. I turned the 3 of them in for adoption at our local rescue (where I volunteer) but Stella bounced back to me after spay because she had an umbilical hernia. I asked for Sera to come with her since Stella was the most timid of the 3 and I thought she needed a "lead pony" for recuperation. I foster "failed" those two and they never went back. **I also trapped their mother and had her spayed. She was deemed a TNR because she was too feral, but it helped alleviate the feral problem in our neighborhood. I also trapped 2 more kittens-from a different litter-and hand raised those boys. Miki and Moto were adopted after 6 weeks of foster care in my home. I still get updates on those amazing boys!!!
> 
> And I've had about 25 other kitties in my house-at various times, in various quantities, for various reasons-as temporary foster placement for our rescue group. What can I say? Crazy Cat Lady on board...


 

Your Sadie looks like my Cash cat.  I wondered if she were a himalyan rag doll mix.  I love her





She has long hair and big feet, lol but is a petite cat otherwise.


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> Tonight I saw a Hermes canvas leather tote for $250. I saw a date code,but I still did not trust it.  I asked the manager if I bought it and it turned out to be fake, could I bring it back? She said all sales were final. I said to myself, "Self, you have found Hermes bags for under $20. Do you want to actually take a chance?" Heck, freakin' no! I left it there. Oh, it was at GW. I asked the manager, if she didn't want to give the money back, could I get store credit? She said no, all sales are final.  So, I left it there.



That stinks that she wouldn't allow at least store credit.  Better to be safe than sorry though.


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Your Sadie looks like my Cash cat.  I wondered if she were a himalyan rag doll mix.  I love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has long hair and big feet, lol but is a petite cat otherwise.




She's beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

chowlover2 said:


> She's beautiful!


 

Thank you!


----------



## rundsm

Our local Goodwill stores had a only $2 for all clothing sale yesterday and today. I was able to score some Joe's Jeans in excellent condition for $2!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I am obsessed with that blazer - it reminds me of some vintage YSLs I have. I think i need to look in my basement closets to pull them out....

I've also been having a thrifting slump. I'm hoping people start dumping their closets for Spring soon.





Pao9 said:


> Laz love the Vince!!! I'm crazy about Vince anything!!
> 
> Raven good job on not getting the Hermes! You found some amazing stuff!!
> 
> It's been very slow here, I've seen some stuff but either too expensive or not my style!
> These are the things I found this week
> View attachment 2504770
> 
> 
> Kipling backpack for $14 cause I need it for travel!
> View attachment 2504771
> View attachment 2504772
> 
> Escada couture blazer, amazing love this! $7
> View attachment 2504773
> 
> tods for $29!


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> Your Sadie looks like my Cash cat.  I wondered if she were a himalyan rag doll mix.  I love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has long hair and big feet, lol but is a petite cat otherwise.


She looks like a Snowshoe, or at least part Snowshoe. I had visitors from nextdoor today (big Tuxedo is mine, 3 small lynx point Siamese are visitors)


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> She looks like a Snowshoe, or at least part Snowshoe. I had visitors from nextdoor today (big Tuxedo is mine, 3 small lynx point Siamese are visitors)




Awwwwww!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> Love the blingy belt...and everything else!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL...I don't miss winter at all, being in Florida for 15+ years...you guys have had it tough this year!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blazer...looks fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> LOLOL...bikini party!



Haha woo hoo!!


----------



## JOODLZ

My recent Coach refugees...Goodwill "goofed" on the first 2...$1.99 each: mid 90's Breast Pocket Diary, meant to hold a small spiral notebook and pen and mid 90's Sheridan Woven Leather French Purse (made in Italy). Then a 2004 Soho Mini Signature Small Hobo for around $17 at Goodwill's 14% off Valentine's Day sale...this one got a good Soilove scrub and is drying nice and clean. Hopefully the blizzard continues with a viist to a local flea market and Goodwill Bargain Barn today!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> This is a Ralph Lauren mock croc sterling silver wallet for $1.25...
> http://
> Kate Spade laptop cover...$3
> http://
> Frye shoes...$5
> http://
> Vintage Lederer $12...it's a pretty dark brown, the flash just ruins the color...
> http://
> Fendi eyewear case for 50 cents...
> http://
> vintage Gucci for $10...
> http://



Great haul...LOVE the vintage Gucci!


----------



## lazlo8

rundsm said:


> Our local Goodwill stores had a only $2 for all clothing sale yesterday and today. I was able to score some Joe's Jeans in excellent condition for $2!!!


 
Love Joes!

Score!  $2!



LisaK026 said:


> She looks like a Snowshoe, or at least part Snowshoe. I had visitors from nextdoor today (big Tuxedo is mine, 3 small lynx point Siamese are visitors)


 
Hey so cute!  Awwww Lynx point Meezers!  What did your big kitty think of these invaders?



JOODLZ said:


> My recent Coach refugees...Goodwill "goofed" on the first 2...$1.99 each: mid 90's Breast Pocket Diary, meant to hold a small spiral notebook and pen and mid 90's Sheridan Woven Leather French Purse (made in Italy). Then a 2004 Soho Mini Signature Small Hobo for around $17 at Goodwill's 14% off Valentine's Day sale...this one got a good Soilove scrub and is drying nice and clean. Hopefully the blizzard continues with a viist to a local flea market and Goodwill Bargain Barn today!


 
I love it when Goodwill misses things.  Pretty small leather goods! Soilove 4VR!



chowlover2 said:


> I saw a rag doll Himalayan at Petsmart last week I so wanted to bring home! Rita will not stand for it though, too much prey drive. We were walking along my driveway tonight, the only place where I can walk and she drags me over to an evergreen bush and stands on her hind legs. Out comes a bird. She was so worked up she tried getting to the top of the tree by climbing a 4ft snowdrift. She sunk, not a happy girl.
> 
> When I lost my first Chowgirl I tried going to a Chow rescue. It was worse than adopting a human baby. I bought another Chowgirl, much easier. The right kitty is out there for you I know it. Do you want more Siamese or any breed?


 
I'm laughing at poor Rita sinking in the snow!  Poor beeb!  Snow is confusing.

Yeah I have no patience for the interrogation adoption number, too annoying.  I will just be telling everyone I meet that we're looking.  I remembered a friend of a friend who is a ... cat hoarder.  That might be ok, as at least I could get one out of that situation.  I'll look at the local coffee places (dangerous as I just gave up coffee) and I will call the vets.  I started looking and then remembered how annoying it can be.  I'm thinking wait and see.  I'm calling a kitty to me.  The Hubs wants to eventually get two more Siamese brothers ...  but that may take awhile.  Blue is being super snuggly to Hubs so that helps.



mharri20 said:


> I posted a pic of Blake lively wearing the dress a while back  it's the Vera Wang Farrah in blush if you want to look it up!!
> 
> But yes, if everyone could go sleeping it would be best. My grandma in North Dakota isn't doing well. It's really sad because I can't be there. She's been sleeping through the days so she hasn't been eating and has lost 30 pounds since the beginning of the year. Thankfully she is in no pain, and has my mom and lots of family visiting her right now. It's been tough though.


 
Yep yep yep .. yes I forgot ... how could I forget!?  So amazing your dress is amazing!!

So sorry to hear about your Grams.  Such a special relationship.  My thoughts and prayers go out to her.  And to you and your family.  I'm glad she is not in pain.


----------



## lazlo8

Tomsmom said:


> Your Sadie looks like my Cash cat. I wondered if she were a himalyan rag doll mix. I love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has long hair and big feet, lol but is a petite cat otherwise.


 
I love Cash so much!  So cute!  She's so cutteeeeeee



312mrileysofia said:


> Laz--we all said our prayers and blessings for Moo tonight. From our Krazy Kitty Klan to yours...peace be with you! xoxo
> View attachment 2504530
> 
> From:
> 
> Sadie, Sascha, Scarlett, Stellaluna, and Serafina.


 
I love their names!  I really need to up my CCL game.  I'm slacking.  Amazing kitties, so pretty.  Love their stories. 



Raven3766 said:


> Tonight I saw a Hermes canvas leather tote for $250. I saw a date code,but I still did not trust it. I asked the manager if I bought it and it turned out to be fake, could I bring it back? She said all sales were final. I said to myself, "Self, you have found Hermes bags for under $20. Do you want to actually take a chance?" Heck, freakin' no! I left it there. Oh, it was at GW. I asked the manager, if she didn't want to give the money back, could I get store credit? She said no, all sales
> are final. So, I left it there.


 
That's nuts.  That is insane.  I am offended.  They are not supposed to be able to do things like that at Goodwill.  I thought all those places had a return policy.  A nationwide return policy.  10 days no questions MONEY BACK.  OMG I hate goodwill.  Anyhow that was the right decision and ...ugg.  You'll find something way better!

LOVE The vintage Gucci!  Love! And I know what you mean about the flash washing out the color of the suede.



wildfury said:


> Hmm, there's kind of a slump around here! Nothing very exciting, but these are my finds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streets ahead belt: $4.99 @ Value Village
> 
> More than I wanted to pay, but those crowned hearts won me over:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I found out their belts go for $200+, so that made me feel a lot better .
> 
> Vintage Laurence Kazar beaded dress for $4.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress was half off. The gorgeous beading won me over...it's silk and in pristine condition. This is what the pattern looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lalaloopsy doll was $2, which I thought was a great deal too .


 
The belt!  The belt is awesome!  And I love the beaded dress too!

I got some beaded pieces that I need to modify at the bag sale 100 years ago.  



Pao9 said:


> Laz love the Vince!!! I'm crazy about Vince anything!!
> 
> Raven good job on not getting the Hermes! You found some amazing stuff!!
> 
> It's been very slow here, I've seen some stuff but either too expensive or not my style!
> These are the things I found this week
> View attachment 2504770
> 
> 
> Kipling backpack for $14 cause I need it for travel!
> View attachment 2504771
> View attachment 2504772
> 
> Escada couture blazer, amazing love this! $7
> View attachment 2504773
> 
> tods for $29!


 
The blazer!  The blazer!  You make it even prettier than it is originally of course cause you are so very very Pretty Pao!  The vince silk tunic is lovely to wear.  It feels like I am naked, but warm.  


The backpack is cute too!


----------



## ladyash

I finally got my fur today!! It is still a bit big on me, but I'm not sure I'm going to find a perfect fit with vintage fur. It's quite old fox fur from the fur salon at Eaton's of Canada!


----------



## ladyash

Honest opinions. Does it look too big/boxy on me? Or am I just too used to buying everything skin tight?


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> My recent Coach refugees...Goodwill "goofed" on the first 2...$1.99 each: mid 90's Breast Pocket Diary, meant to hold a small spiral notebook and pen and mid 90's Sheridan Woven Leather French Purse (made in Italy). Then a 2004 Soho Mini Signature Small Hobo for around $17 at Goodwill's 14% off Valentine's Day sale...this one got a good Soilove scrub and is drying nice and clean. Hopefully the blizzard continues with a viist to a local flea market and Goodwill Bargain Barn today!


I absolutely love the woven Coach!


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> I finally got my fur today!! It is still a bit big on me, but I'm not sure I'm going to find a perfect fit with vintage fur. It's quite old fox fur from the fur salon at Eaton's of Canada!


That is the cutest fur coat. Remember, you may wear a sweater with your coat; so think about size, it may be just right.


----------



## authenticplease

ladyash said:


> I finally got my fur today!! It is still a bit big on me, but I'm not sure I'm going to find a perfect fit with vintage fur. It's quite old fox fur from the fur salon at Eaton's of Canada!




So pretty!   I love that sleeve length too....perfect to show off gloves!!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> My recent Coach refugees...Goodwill "goofed" on the first 2...$1.99 each: mid 90's Breast Pocket Diary, meant to hold a small spiral notebook and pen and mid 90's Sheridan Woven Leather French Purse (made in Italy). Then a 2004 Soho Mini Signature Small Hobo for around $17 at Goodwill's 14% off Valentine's Day sale...this one got a good Soilove scrub and is drying nice and clean. Hopefully the blizzard continues with a viist to a local flea market and Goodwill Bargain Barn today!




I just nabbed one of the woven checkbook wallets on Ebay for $50. It was a gift for my BFF. She has the one you got, but overstuffed it ( think George in Seinfeld ) Coach wouldn't repair, and it took me 5yrs to get the one I did for her.Really pristine condition. That one is about '96 vintage, they don't make them like that anymore. I have a Sheridan wallet from same time and have carried it daily and it still looks good.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Honest opinions. Does it look too big/boxy on me? Or am I just too used to buying everything skin tight?




Gorgeous, I think size is good. You need to go to a ball somewhere! Wear her and don't let her sit in the closet!


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> That is the cutest fur coat. Remember, you may wear a sweater with your coat; so think about size, it may be just right.



I think I'm wearing the thickest sweater I own today LOL! I think I just need to let the boxy shape grow on me since I'm used to wearing everything (including coats) skin tight. I got a lecture by at least three people passing by when I was trying it on that fur is not supposed to be tight. My other option is to belt it if I want the waist to be a bit more defined. I tried it with my stretchy Betsey Johnson bow belt and it looked cute. 



authenticplease said:


> So pretty!   I love that sleeve length too....perfect to show off gloves!!



My sister bought me goat skin gloves with studs on them for Christmas and the colour of brown they are go really well with this coat! At least I'm now prepared for next winter. It's rather cold today so I'm taking the coat out for a test run since I'm walking down to an open house, but the rest of the week is supposed to warm up!!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, I think size is good. You need to go to a ball somewhere! Wear her and don't let her sit in the closet!




Who needs a ball? I'm wearing this as my winter coat when it's deathly cold outside LOL! I only own a wool peacoat as my winter coat which was fine when I drove everywhere but not so much when I have to wait for transit and walk places!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ladyash said:


> Honest opinions. Does it look too big/boxy on me? Or am I just too used to buying everything skin tight?



I think it looks great!! It's really amazing looking.


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> Hey so cute!  Awwww Lynx point Meezers!  What did your big kitty think of these invaders?


 Actually although I said they were all lynx, one is a flame and one is (supposedly) a lilac, I think she's a lynx. Cutest kittens ever. Bentley was OK with them, he's a super laid back guy. Natalie & Bart were, and are, locked in the bedroom, since the kittens are here again.


----------



## LisaK026

*Pucci at Goodwill!!!*
Emilio Pucci top
Brown Lace top
New Leopard belt. I didn't realize it was JCrew till I got home. ($68 at JCrew)


----------



## Raven3766

I love these shoes, but they are a size 9 1/2 narrow. They cost $6, I thought they would fit. I was lazy and didn't want to try them on.  I didn't see the size until I got home; it was written by hand.
Anyway, they are vintage Palizzio....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140216_125417_zpsvr5blnck.jpg.html]






[/URL]
The great news! I finally found a bottle of Amarige for $15. 
http://


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> *Pucci at Goodwill!!!*
> Emilio Pucci top
> Brown Lace top
> New Leopard belt. I didn't realize it was JCrew till I got home


Sometimes, I just eye the rack to see if I can spot a Pucci. Great find!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Sometimes, I just eye the rack to see if I can spot a Pucci. Great find!


I always think I spot it and I'm wrong. So I was pretty surprised when it actually said Pucci on it.


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> Who needs a ball? I'm wearing this as my winter coat when it's deathly cold outside LOL! I only own a wool peacoat as my winter coat which was fine when I drove everywhere but not so much when I have to wait for transit and walk places!



Love love the fur!!  It fits perfect IMO .



LisaK026 said:


> *Pucci at Goodwill!!!*
> Emilio Pucci top
> Brown Lace top
> New Leopard belt. I didn't realize it was JCrew till I got home



Gorgeous Pucci and I love the brown lace!




Raven3766 said:


> I love these shoes, but they are a size 9 1/2 narrow. They cost $6, I thought they would fit. I was lazy and didn't want to try them on.  I didn't see the size until I got home; it was written by hand.
> Anyway, they are vintage Palizzio....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140216_125417_zpsvr5blnck.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> The great news! I finally found a bottle of Amarige for $15.
> http://



Raven those shoes are amazing !!!


----------



## ladyash

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I think it looks great!! It's really amazing looking.






Tomsmom said:


> Love love the fur!!  It fits perfect IMO .
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Pucci and I love the brown lace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven those shoes are amazing !!!



Thanks! Though I think my first fur purchase is a fail  I put it on and was admiring it in the mirror when I noticed there is about a 2 inch tear in the fur where the bottom trim was sewn to the rest of the coat.  I think the pelt may be dry and it just cracked or something? I contacted a furrier that is close to my place and I'm taking it to them Tuesday when they open, but I'm kind of expecting it to either be not repairable or too expensive for me to want to repair. Not sure I can return it to the lady I bought it from either since it's an antiques market with a bunch of vendors that sell things. I'm rather annoyed at myself for not checking the quality better before buying it.  I was sooo excited and now I'm just disappointed.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Love love the fur!! It fits perfect IMO .
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Pucci and I love the brown lace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven those shoes are amazing !!!


I hate that I couldn't fit them. So, they are now on the bay.


----------



## kcf68

LisaK026 said:


> *Pucci at Goodwill!!!*
> Emilio Pucci top
> Brown Lace top
> New Leopard belt. I didn't realize it was JCrew till I got home. ($68 at JCrew)


Wow love the Pucci and the belt!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I love these shoes, but they are a size 9 1/2 narrow. They cost $6, I thought they would fit. I was lazy and didn't want to try them on.  I didn't see the size until I got home; it was written by hand.
> Anyway, they are vintage Palizzio....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20140216_125417_zpsvr5blnck.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> The great news! I finally found a bottle of Amarige for $15.
> http://




They are the coolest shoes!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> They are the coolest shoes!


Thanks Chow and thanks Tomsmom!


----------



## Raven3766

I must share my necklaces; they were both under $6. Oh and I'm posting because I fianlly broke down and bought a new phone. 
The first is a Givenchy drop necklace....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140216_174122-1_zpsyqf3nu10.jpg.html]





[/URL]
....and a vintage Napier cross...
http://


....and my new to me Tous crossbody bag; it needs cleaning.
http://


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> I love these shoes, but they are a size 9 1/2 narrow. They cost $6, I thought they would fit. I was lazy and didn't want to try them on.  I didn't see the size until I got home; it was written by hand.
> Anyway, they are vintage Palizzio....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140216_125417_zpsvr5blnck.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> The great news! I finally found a bottle of Amarige for $15.
> http://



Yay! Another thrifted pucci find club member! I love the top. I would wear that with shorts in the spring! And amirage was one of my signature scents! Great finds.



ladyash said:


> Thanks! Though I think my first fur purchase is a fail  I put it on and was admiring it in the mirror when I noticed there is about a 2 inch tear in the fur where the bottom trim was sewn to the rest of the coat.  I think the pelt may be dry and it just cracked or something? I contacted a furrier that is close to my place and I'm taking it to them Tuesday when they open, but I'm kind of expecting it to either be not repairable or too expensive for me to want to repair. Not sure I can return it to the lady I bought it from either since it's an antiques market with a bunch of vendors that sell things. I'm rather annoyed at myself for not checking the quality better before buying it.  I was sooo excited and now I'm just disappointed.



I am so sorry to hear that. I hate the disappointment that comes when you really anticipate something and it isn't what you thought. I hope you can get it fixed somehow!


----------



## ladyash

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yay! Another thrifted pucci find club member! I love the top. I would wear that with shorts in the spring! And amirage was one of my signature scents! Great finds.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear that. I hate the disappointment that comes when you really anticipate something and it isn't what you thought. I hope you can get it fixed somehow!




I know and I thought I had checked it out thoroughly before buying too! I mean it is in great condition overall except for that nice two inch long tear where the pelts joined together and I fear damaging it more if I wear it and don't fix it. I emailed a few furriers that are down the street from me. Ridiculously enough there are at least 3-4 all within a block of each other and only a couple blocks from where I live. So far the only reply I got he said I need to bring it in so he can see it before he can determine what it will cost to repair and if it can be repaired so that is what I am doing Tuesday. I'm  crossing my fingers it's good news and not too expensive because I  really love the coat and want to wear it and give it the full appreciation  something this amazing deserves! It's pretty old and I assume originally pricey since all the old Eaton's ads I have found where they listed fox fur coats had nothing under $1900! Plus I think I would be rather sad if they said it couldn't be repaired because it's a great piece of Canadian history with the Eatons of Canada tag in it!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I know and I thought I had checked it out thoroughly before buying too! I mean it is in great condition overall except for that nice two inch long tear where the pelts joined together and I fear damaging it more if I wear it and don't fix it. I emailed a few furriers that are down the street from me. Ridiculously enough there are at least 3-4 all within a block of each other and only a couple blocks from where I live. So far the only reply I got he said I need to bring it in so he can see it before he can determine what it will cost to repair and if it can be repaired so that is what I am doing Tuesday. I'm  crossing my fingers it's good news and not too expensive because I  really love the coat and want to wear it and give it the full appreciation  something this amazing deserves! It's pretty old and I assume originally pricey since all the old Eaton's ads I have found where they listed fox fur coats had nothing under $1900! Plus I think I would be rather sad if they said it couldn't be repaired because it's a great piece of Canadian history with the Eatons of Canada tag in it!




What does the tear look like? Do you sew at all? I've made a Teddy bears, the biggest thing is having a strong needle for fur and heavy thread. I don't think it would be too bad to fix yourself. Take a pic and maybe Laz and I can figure it out.


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> What does the tear look like? Do you sew at all?



It's jagged which makes me think it was either ripped apart, or the pelt is dry and it cracked. It's close to where the two pelts were sewn together so I'm hoping it was just ripped or something and not actually dry and unloved! I'll try to get a picture to post. I do sew, and have repaired many things (including sewing the lining back into the Burberry Prorsum blazer I bought awhile back), but I think I would need special needles or something to go through the pelt and would rather just let a professional take care of it in this case so that I don't cause further damage in case it needs conditioning before repair or something. I'm just hoping it's not going to be a ridiculous amount of money to repair!


----------



## ladyash

This is the area in question. The pelt from the inside doesn't feel particularly dry or brittle to me so I'm hoping its repairable. I guess the other option would be to remove the bottom trim as its the portion with the tear but I fear that may cost more than a repair job! Its hard to see the tear without moving all the fur and separating it so it really isn't such a gaping hole in person but it does have to be taken care of somehow!


----------



## ladyash

Sorry picture didn't upload the first time!

EDIT: The black portion underneath at the top is the reinforcement strip so it tore just below the place where it was sewn together.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ladyash said:


> I know and I thought I had checked it out thoroughly before buying too! I mean it is in great condition overall except for that nice two inch long tear where the pelts joined together and I fear damaging it more if I wear it and don't fix it. I emailed a few furriers that are down the street from me. Ridiculously enough there are at least 3-4 all within a block of each other and only a couple blocks from where I live. So far the only reply I got he said I need to bring it in so he can see it before he can determine what it will cost to repair and if it can be repaired so that is what I am doing Tuesday. I'm  crossing my fingers it's good news and not too expensive because I  really love the coat and want to wear it and give it the full appreciation  something this amazing deserves! It's pretty old and I assume originally pricey since all the old Eaton's ads I have found where they listed fox fur coats had nothing under $1900! Plus I think I would be rather sad if they said it couldn't be repaired because it's a great piece of Canadian history with the Eatons of Canada tag in it!



That is so cool that it has a history attached to it! I hope it isn't too expensive either. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I must share my necklaces; they were both under $6. Oh and I'm posting because I fianlly broke down and bought a new phone.
> The first is a Givenchy drop necklace....
> http://
> 
> 
> ....and a vintage Napier cross...
> http://
> 
> 
> ....and my new to me Tous crossbody bag; it needs cleaning.
> http://


 
The jewelry is gorgeous and the bag I just love!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Sorry picture didn't upload the first time!
> 
> EDIT: The black portion underneath at the top is the reinforcement strip so it tore just below the place where it was sewn together.




I would say if it's not too pricey have a pro do it, but otherwise, since you have repaired a Burberry Jacket you can do it yourself. The biggest thing is the needle, has to be large and strong to get through the pelt. You also have to keep the fur brushed outward from where you are sewing. Otherwise, no difference. Keep us posted.


----------



## ladyash

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That is so cool that it has a history attached to it! I hope it isn't too expensive either. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. How much did you pay for it?



I got it for $50 which I think is a great price for Toronto as all the other vintage not as nice ones I have found at thrift or vintage stores are at least $150+. Even then most of them have condition issues with tears in the armpits or worn away fur, so if with repairs I end up spending around that much it will be worth it I think especially if I can get at least 5-10 years of wear out of it. People are really beginning to capitalize on the whole vintage thing around here because I'm finding it really hard to find vintage things at reasonable prices anymore especially if it has an old department store tag attached to it like this coat does. In high school vintage was like a plague where stores practically gave it away and now it's all priced higher than designer things at the thrifts.  



chowlover2 said:


> I would say if it's not too pricey have a pro  do it, but otherwise, since you have repaired a Burberry Jacket you can  do it yourself. The biggest thing is the needle, has to be large and  strong to get through the pelt. You also have to keep the fur brushed  outward from where you are sewing. Otherwise, no difference. Keep us  posted.



I'm going to see what my options and prices are for either repairing or removing the bottom trim when I go Tuesday. Even if it costs a bit more than what I wanted to spend (because I'm cheap LOL) as long as it means I can get a few years of wear out of it or more it may be worth it since I've been looking for one nice vintage fur for ages!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ladyash said:


> I got it for $50 which I think is a great price for Toronto as all the other vintage not as nice ones I have found at thrift or vintage stores are at least $150+. Even then most of them have condition issues with tears in the armpits or worn away fur, so if with repairs I end up spending around that much it will be worth it I think especially if I can get at least 5-10 years of wear out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to see what my options and prices are for either repairing or removing the bottom trim when I go Tuesday. Even if it costs a bit more than what I wanted to spend (because I'm cheap LOL) as long as it means I can get a few years of wear out of it or more it may be worth it since I've been looking for one nice vintage fur for ages!



That is a great price. I would go for the repairs as its something you will get a lot of use out of.


----------



## ladyash

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That is a great price. I would go for the repairs as its something you will get a lot of use out of.



As long as they can repair it or remove the trim! *crossing fingers* 
I live in Canadaland where it's freezing cold outside more than it is warm so I know it will get pretty good use in the winter time especially if these -20 temperatures keep happening! I pretty much walk most places or have to wait outside for transit so my tiny thin little peacoats stylish as they are definitely don't cut it and I really really hate the looks of the Canada Goose/Michelin Man puffy type coats!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> As long as they can repair it or remove the trim! *crossing fingers*
> I live in Canadaland where it's freezing cold outside more than it is warm so I know it will get pretty good use in the winter time especially if these -20 temperatures keep happening! I pretty much walk most places or have to wait outside for transit so my tiny thin little peacoats stylish as they are definitely don't cut it and I really really hate the looks of the Canada Goose/Michelin Man puffy type coats!




$50 is a steal for that coat! I think vintage is so much better as far as clothing is concerned. They truly don't make clothing the way they used too!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> $50 is a steal for that coat! I think vintage is so much better as far as clothing is concerned. They truly don't make clothing the way they used too!



I know right! That is partially my obsession with vintage. In high school it was so I wasn't going to school wearing the same stuff as every other girl, but it was hard to find things in my size in such a small town. Later my obsession evolved into an appreciation for how things were made so much better and fit so much nicer. I'm definitely an old soul though that has always been much more attracted to older things and vintage. I've always had an obsession with the Victorian era for some reason, though I've never found anything from that era yet other than a hat in a vintage shop here. They wanted $250 for it as is! It was to put it nicely falling apart at the seams and probably should have been donated to a museum to be repaired and appreciated!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ladyash said:


> As long as they can repair it or remove the trim! *crossing fingers*
> I live in Canadaland where it's freezing cold outside more than it is warm so I know it will get pretty good use in the winter time especially if these -20 temperatures keep happening! I pretty much walk most places or have to wait outside for transit so my tiny thin little peacoats stylish as they are definitely don't cut it and I really really hate the looks of the Canada Goose/Michelin Man puffy type coats!



I hate puffy coats too lol I think they will know how to fix it. If not keep calling places someone is bound to be an expert.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I know right! That is partially my obsession with vintage. In high school it was so I wasn't going to school wearing the same stuff as every other girl, but it was hard to find things in my size in such a small town. Later my obsession evolved into an appreciation for how things were made so much better and fit so much nicer. I'm definitely an old soul though that has always been much more attracted to older things and vintage. I've always had an obsession with the Victorian era for some reason, though I've never found anything from that era yet other than a hat in a vintage shop here. They wanted $250 for it as is! It was to put it nicely falling apart at the seams and probably should have been donated to a museum to be repaired and appreciated!




I love Victorian clothing as well! I love the Victorian mourning jewelry. The rings are gorg but pricey. You would love Cape May,New Jersey. All these restored Victorian homes that are now bed & breakfasts. It's beautiful there.


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> I love Victorian clothing as well! I love the Victorian mourning jewelry. The rings are gorg but pricey. You would love Cape May,New Jersey. All these restored Victorian homes that are now bed & breakfasts. It's beautiful there.



Ohhh yes mourning jewellery is fantastic though very very expensive! The antiques market were selling some old hair mourning jewellery which is creepy but fantastic all at the same time! Toronto has some fabulous old Victorian houses around too that I wish I could own, but unfortunately owning one is rather unattainable unless you win the lottery or make way more than six figures a year. They sell for millions and then property taxes are insane to own a house downtown so I'm looking at buying a condo or loft conversion in the future and then just buying Victorian furniture to furnish it. Unless of course I win the lottery then I'm buying a Victorian house probably in the cabbagetown area which is like old Toronto and has some of the best houses I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Ohhh yes mourning jewellery is fantastic though very very expensive! The antiques market were selling some old hair mourning jewellery which is creepy but fantastic all at the same time! Toronto has some fabulous old Victorian houses around too that I wish I could own, but unfortunately owning one is rather unattainable unless you win the lottery or make way more than six figures a year. They sell for millions and then property taxes are insane to own a house downtown so I'm looking at buying a condo or loft conversion in the future and then just buying Victorian furniture to furnish it. Unless of course I win the lottery then I'm buying a Victorian house probably in the cabbagetown area which is like old Toronto and has some of the best houses I've ever laid eyes on.




That is the perfect explanation for mourning jewelry, creepy and fantastic! I love it. I so wanted to get into collecting Victorian mourning rings, but they are so expensive.  

The homes in a Cape May are equally overpriced. I always wanted to live in an old carriage house. I just love the idea! Not practical these days, my one dog refuses to walk up steps-LOL!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> That is the perfect explanation for mourning jewelry, creepy and fantastic! I love it. I so wanted to get into collecting Victorian mourning rings, but they are so expensive.
> 
> The homes in a Cape May are equally overpriced. I always wanted to live in an old carriage house. I just love the idea! Not practical these days, my one dog refuses to walk up steps-LOL!



I've had an obsession with finding a cameo ring since I was a teenager. I've found some at the antique market, but they are either asking way too much for them, or the cameos have cracks/damage issues or aren't the right size.  

I guess I've continued the whole mourning jewellery tradition though a bit more hidden so people don't think I'm weird. I have a lock of my dads hair in a locket that I wear. It was the best that I could do considering my options for modern jewellery. I picked a silver locket that looked vintage and my sister got the same one though I don't think she wears hers. 

Speaking of hair jewellery...Yeah I troll ebay looking at mourning jewellery often...This is amazing! Could you imagine the amount of time it would take to craft something like this whether it is actually mourning jewellery or just a hair gift? 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VICTORIAN-MO...506?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec1410d22

Also, this is quite beautiful: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1830s-1850s-...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d73693a9

I day dream about winning the lottery and going to the antique stores around here collecting Victorian pieces and redoing a Victorian house like it would have been done in the 1800's. Murdoch Mysteries uses peoples homes in Toronto as sets if they have maintained them in the Victorian style. I pretty much die every time I see an episode where they are going into someones home and it's all pristine and museum worthy. Then I'm like why can't that be my house?!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I've had an obsession with finding a cameo ring since I was a teenager. I've found some at the antique market, but they are either asking way too much for them, or the cameos have cracks/damage issues or aren't the right size.
> 
> I guess I've continued the whole mourning jewellery tradition though a bit more hidden so people don't think I'm weird. I have a lock of my dads hair in a locket that I wear. It was the best that I could do considering my options for modern jewellery. I picked a silver locket that looked vintage and my sister got the same one though I don't think she wears hers.
> 
> Speaking of hair jewellery...Yeah I troll ebay looking at mourning jewellery often...This is amazing! Could you imagine the amount of time it would take to craft something like this whether it is actually mourning jewellery or just a hair gift?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VICTORIAN-MO...506?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec1410d22
> 
> Also, this is quite beautiful: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1830s-1850s-...729?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d73693a9
> 
> I day dream about winning the lottery and going to the antique stores around here collecting Victorian pieces and redoing a Victorian house like it would have been done in the 1800's. Murdoch Mysteries uses peoples homes in Toronto as sets if they have maintained them in the Victorian style. I pretty much die every time I see an episode where they are going into someones home and it's all pristine and museum worthy. Then I'm like why can't that be my house?!




I love Murdoch's Mysteries! It just started playing in the States in the spring under the awful name The Artful Detective. I watched and fell in love, they marketed it as a cross between Downton Abbey and CSI! Yannick is so handsome! 

There's this show in the US called Oddities about this shop in NYC called Obscura. They get crazy stuff. One was a necklace that was entirely crafted out of human hair. It was so ornate, simply stunning. A girl who was into Steampunk bought it ( I love Steampunk as well ) for a show. They get all kinds of crazy medical devices, you name it. One of the owners Evan is into Victoriana, so that's where the hair necklace came in.


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> I love Murdoch's Mysteries! It just started playing in the States in the spring under the awful name The Artful Detective. I watched and fell in love, they marketed it as a cross between Downton Abbey and CSI! Yannick is so handsome!
> 
> There's this show in the US called Oddities about this shop in NYC called Obscura. They get crazy stuff. One was a necklace that was entirely crafted out of human hair. It was so ornate, simply stunning. A girl who was into Steampunk bought it ( I love Steampunk as well ) for a show. They get all kinds of crazy medical devices, you name it. One of the owners Evan is into Victoriana, so that's where the hair necklace came in.



I love Murdoch because it's set in Victorian Toronto and they reference Belleville (where I was born) often in the show which is cool! I'm currently trying to grow my hair out and get it back to a natural colour so I have a chance of getting on the show maybe next year if there is another season (which there better be). They also do set tours and meet and greets around August that I am planning on doing if it happens again this year and I'm not working. I really want to see the set as they try to source authentic period pieces for the majority of their props and furnishings. 

I've watched oddities before quite often when I lived at home and watched tv. I've even met a guy that was on the show as a customer! I should see if I can find it online to watch and catch up on the newer episodes that I have missed since I moved here and rely on internet for my tv fix!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> I love it when Goodwill misses things.  Pretty small leather goods! Soilove 4VR!



Thanks...Amen on the Soilove...it works miracles! And Goodwill goofed again yesterday...stay tuned...Sunday was sponsored by the color RED!



ladyash said:


> Honest opinions. Does it look too big/boxy on me? Or am I just too used to buying everything skin tight?



I think it's lovely...and looks like it will keep you toasty warm...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I absolutely love the woven Coach!



Thanks! Got some more goodies yesterday...will post after authentication.


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> I just nabbed one of the woven checkbook wallets on Ebay for $50. It was a gift for my BFF. She has the one you got, but overstuffed it ( think George in Seinfeld ) Coach wouldn't repair, and it took me 5yrs to get the one I did for her.Really pristine condition. That one is about '96 vintage, they don't make them like that anymore. I have a Sheridan wallet from same time and have carried it daily and it still looks good.



No, they certainly don't make them like this anymore...built to last a lifetime and still be in style!


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> *Pucci at Goodwill!!!*
> Emilio Pucci top
> Brown Lace top
> New Leopard belt. I didn't realize it was JCrew till I got home. ($68 at JCrew)



Cool stuff...love Pucci colors!



Raven3766 said:


> I love these shoes, but they are a size 9 1/2 narrow. They cost $6, I thought they would fit. I was lazy and didn't want to try them on.  I didn't see the size until I got home; it was written by hand.
> Anyway, they are vintage Palizzio....
> http://
> The great news! I finally found a bottle of Amarige for $15.
> http://



LOVE the shoes...such a shame they don't fit!


----------



## JOODLZ

ladyash said:


> I got it for $50 which I think is a great price for Toronto as all the other vintage not as nice ones I have found at thrift or vintage stores are at least $150+. Even then most of them have condition issues with tears in the armpits or worn away fur, so if with repairs I end up spending around that much it will be worth it I think especially if I can get at least 5-10 years of wear out of it. People are really beginning to capitalize on the whole vintage thing around here because I'm finding it really hard to find vintage things at reasonable prices anymore especially if it has an old department store tag attached to it like this coat does. In high school vintage was like a plague where stores practically gave it away and now it's all priced higher than designer things at the thrifts.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to see what my options and prices are for either repairing or removing the bottom trim when I go Tuesday. Even if it costs a bit more than what I wanted to spend (because I'm cheap LOL) as long as it means I can get a few years of wear out of it or more it may be worth it since I've been looking for one nice vintage fur for ages!



I've got my fingers crossed for you...hope the repair is affordable!


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> Honest opinions. Does it look too big/boxy on me? Or am I just too used to buying everything skin tight?


 
It fits you perfectly, you really do want for fur to be slightly larger because the heat and air needs a nice pocket around you to keep you warm enough without sweating and then freezing!  Canadaland is cold!

The tear looks manageable to me.  If it is insane to have it repaired as far as cost, listen to Chowlover2 and do it yourself.  It's not amazing at all that it split there, as you're walking and moving that area would get a lot of wear.

I already have a tiny tear in my Fox fur from the use I gave it over the brutal freezingness we had.  Being anemic and in cold ... not a picnic!

You can fix the coat either way.  It's not a big deal and most vintage coats have condition problems unless the person never ever ever used them.  The coat is fabulous!  Fabulous!  




LisaK026 said:


> *Pucci at Goodwill!!!*
> Emilio Pucci top
> Brown Lace top
> New Leopard belt. I didn't realize it was JCrew till I got home. ($68 at JCrew)


 
Nice nice nice!!  Love the belt and the Pucci at GOODWILL!  YAY!



Raven3766 said:


> I love these shoes, but they are a size 9 1/2 narrow. They cost $6, I thought they would fit. I was lazy and didn't want to try them on. I didn't see the size until I got home; it was written by hand.
> Anyway, they are vintage Palizzio....
> http://
> 
> 
> The great news! I finally found a bottle of Amarige for $15.
> http://


 
YAY!  Givenchy!  Those shoes are amazing!  That's sad they don't fit.  Someone will be a happy and stylish camper though!



ladyash said:


> Thanks! Though I think my first fur purchase is a fail  I put it on and was admiring it in the mirror when I noticed there is about a 2 inch tear in the fur where the bottom trim was sewn to the rest of the coat.  I think the pelt may be dry and it just cracked or something? I contacted a furrier that is close to my place and I'm taking it to them Tuesday when they open, but I'm kind of expecting it to either be not repairable or too expensive for me to want to repair. Not sure I can return it to the lady I bought it from either since it's an antiques market with a bunch of vendors that sell things. I'm rather annoyed at myself for not checking the quality better before buying it.  I was sooo excited and now I'm just disappointed.


 
I'm super curious to hear what the charge is and ... that is amazing that there's so many around you!  It's weird.  Weird.  Weird I say.  Are there people all over canadaland wearing fur?



Raven3766 said:


> I must share my necklaces; they were both under $6. Oh and I'm posting because I fianlly broke down and bought a new phone.
> The first is a Givenchy drop necklace....
> http://
> 
> 
> ....and a vintage Napier cross...
> http://
> 
> 
> ....and my new to me Tous crossbody bag; it needs cleaning.
> http://http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/r... Uploads/20140216_174407_zps9xnu11js.jpg.html


 
Oh I just love your new necklaces!  That bag is a beauty!  I think maybe the cross is my favorite.



chowlover2 said:


> $50 is a steal for that coat! I think vintage is so much better as far as clothing is concerned. They truly don't make clothing the way they used too!


 
Oh yes I agree, a steal and a half!


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> My recent Coach refugees...Goodwill "goofed" on the first 2...$1.99 each: mid 90's Breast Pocket Diary, meant to hold a small spiral notebook and pen and mid 90's Sheridan Woven Leather French Purse (made in Italy). Then a 2004 Soho Mini Signature Small Hobo for around $17 at Goodwill's 14% off Valentine's Day sale...this one got a good Soilove scrub and is drying nice and clean. Hopefully the blizzard continues with a viist to a local flea market and Goodwill Bargain Barn today!



Love the second wallet.


----------



## JOODLZ

Went to a flea market yesterday...nothing much but fleas  Then to Goodwill Bargain Barn (not the usual one I go to) and found a 2000 Coach Abbie Zip for $1...then to 3 other regular Goodwill stores. Got lucky at the one closest to home. A Coach Medium Cosmetic Pouch for $2.99 and a Bedford Combo Wallet Checkbook with Back Zip (yeah, that's what Hyacinth on the AT Coach thread called it) for $3.99, both originally introduced in 2000. Hope whoever is pricing these things remains oblivious  I've made a deal with my hubby to only buy cheap Coaches for awhile...mission accomplished! Did I mention that I LOVE RED?


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Went to a flea market yesterday...nothing much but fleas  Then to Goodwill Bargain Barn (not the usual one I go to) and found a 2000 Coach Abbie Zip for $1...then to 3 other regular Goodwill stores. Got lucky at the one closest to home. A Coach Medium Cosmetic Pouch for $2.99 and a Bedford Combo Wallet Checkbook with Back Zip (yeah, that's what Hyacinth on the AT Coach thread called it) for $3.99, both originally introduced in 2000. Hope whoever is pricing these things remains oblivious  I've made a deal with my hubby to only buy cheap Coaches for awhile...mission accomplished! Did I mention that I LOVE RED?




You are killing me with your Coach finds-LOL! I haven't been out thrifting in weeks, too icy. A thaw headed here this week,  can't wait to get out.


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> *Pucci at Goodwill!!!*
> Emilio Pucci top
> Brown Lace top
> New Leopard belt. I didn't realize it was JCrew till I got home. ($68 at JCrew)



Nice score on the Pucci. I love 3/4 sleeves, too. Pretty top. Great belt. You can never have enough leopard print!



Raven3766 said:


> I love these shoes, but they are a size 9 1/2 narrow. They cost $6, I thought they would fit. I was lazy and didn't want to try them on.  I didn't see the size until I got home; it was written by hand.
> Anyway, they are vintage Palizzio....
> http://The great news! I finally found a bottle of Amarige for $15.
> http://



Those shoes are awesome. I don't know if they would give you enough support to be comfortable, but they are a fabulous collector piece. Woohoo for perfume at a discounted price!



ladyash said:


> Honest opinions. Does it look too big/boxy on me? Or am I just too used to buying everything skin tight?



The fit is probably perfect. Everyone is right about needing extra room, especially since you may have a sweater on underneath. Hope you can find some long gloves to go with it. That will be chic. It was a great price. I will guess with repair costs this will still be a bargain.



Raven3766 said:


> I must share my necklaces; they were both under $6. Oh and I'm posting because I fianlly broke down and bought a new phone.
> The first is a Givenchy drop necklace....
> http://....and a vintage Napier cross...
> http://....and my new to me Tous crossbody bag; it needs cleaning.
> http://



Love the necklaces. Bet that Givenchy could be VERY sexy with the right top or dress.
How fun to find a Tous bag thrifting. At first I thought where are the bears, but then I noticed the studs make a bear body outline!


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> It fits you perfectly, you really do want for fur to be slightly larger because the heat and air needs a nice pocket around you to keep you warm enough without sweating and then freezing!  Canadaland is cold!
> 
> The tear looks manageable to me.  If it is insane to have it repaired as far as cost, listen to Chowlover2 and do it yourself.  It's not amazing at all that it split there, as you're walking and moving that area would get a lot of wear.
> 
> I already have a tiny tear in my Fox fur from the use I gave it over the brutal freezingness we had.  Being anemic and in cold ... not a picnic!
> 
> You can fix the coat either way.  It's not a big deal and most vintage coats have condition problems unless the person never ever ever used them.  The coat is fabulous!  Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm super curious to hear what the charge is and ... that is amazing that there's so many around you!  It's weird.  Weird.  Weird I say.  Are there people all over canadaland wearing fur?



See I never thought of that area getting a lot of movement/wear! I have been used to checking stress points like the armpits/shoulders/back/butt areas where I normally find holes and splits in the pelts and when they were all in good shape on this coat I bought it and missed checking the bottom trim until I accidentally discovered it while admiring myself in the mirror!  Luckily this is the only spot that I found with a condition problem so I'm crossing fingers that tomorrow goes well!
I'll let you know tomorrow when I go. I'm planning to stop by in the afternoon and have it taken care of so I can hopefully wear it a bit before our winter goes away. It's supposed to warm up starting tomorrow so if it can be repaired this is the week to have it done since it will be too warm to wear. I'm not sure how many people wear fur around here but by looking up the places around me most have been around since the 50's or longer in the same spots so I guess the fur business must still be booming here! I mostly see a lot of older stylish women with their furs. All the people my age seem to be into Canada Goose so I'll join the ranks of the old and stylish as I have no desire to take part in what my age group is wearing around here!


----------



## heartoflove

chowlover2 said:


> You are killing me with your Coach finds-LOL! I haven't been out thrifting in weeks, too icy. A thaw headed here this week,  can't wait to get out.




We're supposed to get more snow tomorrow! But I hear you. I braved the snow and layers of ice to go thrifting this weekend because enough was enough. Nothing super exciting to share. Just a bunch of jcrew and anthro stuff, for me and for eBay. (I like to shop. And I like eBay. Kill two birds with one stone). Oh I did find a DVF dress today and a Lancel bag yesterday.


----------



## heartoflove

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah we lost Misha early this morning. He just went to sleep in one of his favourite spots.
> 
> Buried him by his brother. We're sad. I'm also relieved and glad he went so easily. Broken hearted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misha Moo; slightly evil Siameser; cat model and opera singer in stairwell at 2am. Liked jewelry. Spent two years planning my murder, only to be won over by my charm. Walked on the top of doors, lurked on refrigerator, hated squirrels. Beloved.




So sorry to hear this. :: I hope you find new kitties soon, that make you smile and keep you warm


----------



## chowlover2

heartoflove said:


> We're supposed to get more snow tomorrow! But I hear you. I braved the snow and layers of ice to go thrifting this weekend because enough was enough. Nothing super exciting to share. Just a bunch of jcrew and anthro stuff, for me and for eBay. (I like to shop. And I like eBay. Kill two birds with one stone). Oh I did find a DVF dress today and a Lancel bag yesterday.




So are we, but then temps in the fifties. Two words-bikini party!


----------



## heartoflove

chowlover2 said:


> So are we, but then temps in the fifties. Two words-bikini party!




Haha. Bikinis and flip flops!!

But really, I'd like to walk to work in something other than my Hunter boots. They are cute and sure I paid full price for them and have certainly got my money's worth this winter alone, but I have thrifted shoes that wanna be worn!!!


----------



## chowlover2

heartoflove said:


> Haha. Bikinis and flip flops!!
> 
> But really, I'd like to walk to work in something other than my Hunter boots. They are cute and sure I paid full price for them and have certainly got my money's worth this winter alone, but I have thrifted shoes that wanna be worn!!!




We haven't seen grass for a month here in PA! It's crazy. I hate putting my boots on every time I have to take my dogs out.

Since Lazlo is always cold she can wear her gorgeous thrifted fox over her bikini. We don't want her to get a chill!


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> Love the second wallet.



Thanks!



chowlover2 said:


> You are killing me with your Coach finds-LOL! I haven't been out thrifting in weeks, too icy. A thaw headed here this week,  can't wait to get out.



You guys "up north" have sure had it tough this winter...good thrift luck to you when you finally get out!


----------



## Tomsmom

Burberry jacket perfectly my size!!  8.99


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Pretty satisfying day:



My 1st pair of Loub's-let alone Pigalle's-for $3.50 with coupon.

7FAM Dojo-brand new $3.50 with coupon

Big Star's-so smushy and worn for $3.50

Brand new Sarah Chofakian's-right up there with Loub's (maybe even a little more since these priced at $1100) and they are GORGEOUS for $3.50 with coupon.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Tomsmom said:


> Burberry jacket perfectly my size!!  8.99


WOOT, WOOT! What a deal! Beautiful and classic!


----------



## Tomsmom

312mrileysofia said:


> Pretty satisfying day:
> View attachment 2509489
> 
> 
> My 1st pair of Loub's-let alone Pigalle's-for $3.50 with coupon.
> 
> 7FAM Dojo-brand new $3.50 with coupon
> 
> Big Star's-so smushy and worn for $3.50
> 
> Brand new Sarah Chofakian's-right up there with Loub's (maybe even a little more since these priced at $1100) and they are GORGEOUS for $3.50 with coupon.


 

OH my gosh those shoes!!!  Congrats!


----------



## jamamcg

Sadly my Gucci jeans passed away the other day when I was out. The soft soft denim finally gave way to my thighs . I had to find another pair of trousers and all I found that fit me were a pair of 1940's Tuxedo trousers and I came across these not usually a fan of Armani, but these had to come home with me


----------



## DivineMissM

JOODLZ said:


> Went to a flea market yesterday...nothing much but fleas  Then to Goodwill Bargain Barn (not the usual one I go to) and found a 2000 Coach Abbie Zip for $1...then to 3 other regular Goodwill stores. Got lucky at the one closest to home. A Coach Medium Cosmetic Pouch for $2.99 and a Bedford Combo Wallet Checkbook with Back Zip (yeah, that's what Hyacinth on the AT Coach thread called it) for $3.99, both originally introduced in 2000. Hope whoever is pricing these things remains oblivious  I've made a deal with my hubby to only buy cheap Coaches for awhile...mission accomplished! Did I mention that I LOVE RED?



Oh, those are gorgeous!  



Tomsmom said:


> Burberry jacket perfectly my size!!  8.99



Very nice!!  



312mrileysofia said:


> Pretty satisfying day:
> View attachment 2509489
> 
> 
> My 1st pair of Loub's-let alone Pigalle's-for $3.50 with coupon.
> 
> 7FAM Dojo-brand new $3.50 with coupon
> 
> Big Star's-so smushy and worn for $3.50
> 
> Brand new Sarah Chofakian's-right up there with Loub's (maybe even a little more since these priced at $1100) and they are GORGEOUS for $3.50 with coupon.



I'm totally jealous of your Louboutin find!  Wow!!  


It's been ages and ages since I've been thrifting.  Between the holidays, all the ice we've had, and just life in general it's been way too long!  My dad gave each of my girls $100 for Christmas since the weather was nice today I decided to go to Salvo's to find two end tables to turn into a play stove and sink.  Well, instead of end table I found an actual wooden play kitchen!  Woot!  $69!  There are 5 pieces total.  In my excitement I didn't even realize there's no sink.   So I think I'm going to try to sell some of the tall pantry-like pieces and then find a sink piece.  I really just want a stove sink and fridge.  Anyway, that was my most exciting find.

I also found a Loeffler Randall 100% silk top, which will be perfect for Spring and Summer.  The bottom hem has fallen so I need to figure out how to fix that.  It should be easy.  $2.99

Then I found a gorgeous purple Free People top.  It's sheer, and flowy.  I love it! $3.99

Oh, and a Gymboree rain jacket which I plan to sell.  It was just too cute to leave there.  $4.99

It was a good day!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tomsmom said:


> Burberry jacket perfectly my size!!  8.99




What a great jacket. It is so nice to find something you will get a lot of use out of!



312mrileysofia said:


> Pretty satisfying day:
> View attachment 2509489
> 
> 
> My 1st pair of Loub's-let alone Pigalle's-for $3.50 with coupon.
> 
> 7FAM Dojo-brand new $3.50 with coupon
> 
> Big Star's-so smushy and worn for $3.50
> 
> Brand new Sarah Chofakian's-right up there with Loub's (maybe even a little more since these priced at $1100) and they are GORGEOUS for $3.50 with coupon.



Wow, you had an awesome day! Love the shoes & the 7FAMK jeans have adorable pockets. And the prices...woohoo!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

DivineMissM said:


> Oh, those are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally jealous of your Louboutin find!  Wow!!
> 
> 
> It's been ages and ages since I've been thrifting.  Between the holidays, all the ice we've had, and just life in general it's been way too long!  My dad gave each of my girls $100 for Christmas since the weather was nice today I decided to go to Salvo's to find two end tables to turn into a play stove and sink.  Well, instead of end table I found an actual wooden play kitchen!  Woot!  $69!  There are 5 pieces total.  In my excitement I didn't even realize there's no sink.   So I think I'm going to try to sell some of the tall pantry-like pieces and then find a sink piece.  I really just want a stove sink and fridge.  Anyway, that was my most exciting find.
> 
> I also found a Loeffler Randall 100% silk top, which will be perfect for Spring and Summer.  The bottom hem has fallen so I need to figure out how to fix that.  It should be easy.  $2.99
> 
> Then I found a gorgeous purple Free People top.  It's sheer, and flowy.  I love it! $3.99
> 
> Oh, and a Gymboree rain jacket which I plan to sell.  It was just too cute to leave there.  $4.99
> 
> It was a good day!


The Gymboree apple pattern made me smile. Both my girls wore leggings and a l/s shirt from that line. I want to say it was 2009 I bought it for my eldest? Too sweet. LOVE that play kitchen! Don't you just love when it's your mouth-->God's ears--->thrifting? BEST feeling ever!


----------



## DivineMissM

312mrileysofia said:


> The Gymboree apple pattern made me smile. Both my girls wore leggings and a l/s shirt from that line. I want to say it was 2009 I bought it for my eldest? Too sweet. LOVE that play kitchen! Don't you just love when it's your mouth-->God's ears--->thrifting? BEST feeling ever!



Gymboree is awesome, it holds it's value pretty well.  My 11 year old wore nothing but (second hand) Gymboree when she was little.  Then re-sold it when she was done with it.  Sometimes I even made money!

And yes, I LOVE when I need/want something and walk right into a thrift store and find it.  Especially when it's specific and random things, like a wooden play kitchen!


----------



## ladyash

Okay so fur is in to be repaired! The guy that I emailed is giving me a ridiculously good deal since he isn't sure that it will work because it is dry and old. He is going to reinforce the whole area all the way around and hope that it works to prevent more splitting in other areas like what is already happening. He said the coat is definitely early 1950's and is in good shape for the age, but that I need to be very careful with it as it is really old for fur and the pelt is most likely aging/drying out, so I may have more splitting issues down the road if I am not gentle with it and careful how I move in it. I plan to baby the crap out of this thing when I get it back to keep it in decent shape! I can't believe this coat is around 64 years old! He said if I take care of it I can get at least 2-5 years of wear out of it and maybe more if I'm careful with it so worth the investment to be warm for the next few winters! 

So these repairs will cost me $50 which I was surprised at...I was expecting like hundreds and hundreds which I think it would have been if I was one of his regular clientele. He gave me such a good deal because he said it was nice to see a young person interested in recycling old fur and that all his clients are much older socialite types or costume departments renting fur for movies/tv. I guess he had assumed when I emailed him that I was much older because he seemed surprised when I told him I was the one messaging him over the weekend about the vintage repair. So we had a conversation about how the industry was basically dying and how his livelihood depends on people my age finding interest in fur again. I have to wait around a week for repairs and he will call me when it's back in, but the weather is supposed to improve and be warm this week so this is the week to do it and then if it gets super cold again I can pull it out and wear it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some $10 items I got a week or so ago. I have not had time to take pics of my giant consignment score yet. Soo much stuff....8 designer handbags, 7 pairs of shoes & boots + clothes.

Helmut Lang jeans. Edun silk skirt




3.1 Phillip Lim skirt, Alexander Wang skirt




Elie Tahari silk/velvet skirt. Marc by Marc Jacobs silk skirt




Alice Ritter silk dress. It has an extra piece attached in the front that can be worn several different ways. Rebecca Taylor skirt (this is the back). 




I also got a lovely DVF wool skirt & a Gunex silk skirt. Both black & pretty classic styles.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Great finds everyone! Looks like it's time for me to thrift again LOL.

Target has 90% off Valentines clearance  - got lots of goodies  Last week I got a bike for myself for 70% off - I can't wait for this snow to melt already...


----------



## 312mrileysofia

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some $10 items I got a week or so ago. I have not had time to take pics of my giant consignment score yet. Soo much stuff....8 designer handbags, 7 pairs of shoes & boots + clothes.
> 
> Helmut Lang jeans. Edun silk skirt
> View attachment 2509555
> View attachment 2509556
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim skirt, Alexander Wang skirt
> View attachment 2509557
> View attachment 2509558
> 
> 
> Elie Tahari silk/velvet skirt. Marc by Marc Jacobs silk skirt
> View attachment 2509568
> View attachment 2509569
> 
> 
> Alice Ritter silk dress. It has an extra piece attached in the front that can be worn several different ways. Rebecca Taylor skirt (this is the back).
> View attachment 2509563
> View attachment 2509562
> 
> 
> I also got a lovely DVF wool skirt & a Gunex silk skirt. Both black & pretty classic styles.


LOVE it all! The Ritter dress is incredible! I am still (not-so-patiently) waiting for a Wang find.


----------



## heartoflove

Ooh looks like it's time for people to get out there again. Rare coach wallets, loubs, Burberry, and AW are making their appearances. Good finds everyone!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Okay so fur is in to be repaired! The guy that I emailed is giving me a ridiculously good deal since he isn't sure that it will work because it is dry and old. He is going to reinforce the whole area all the way around and hope that it works to prevent more splitting in other areas like what is already happening. He said the coat is definitely early 1950's and is in good shape for the age, but that I need to be very careful with it as it is really old for fur and the pelt is most likely aging/drying out, so I may have more splitting issues down the road if I am not gentle with it and careful how I move in it. I plan to baby the crap out of this thing when I get it back to keep it in decent shape! I can't believe this coat is around 64 years old! He said if I take care of it I can get at least 2-5 years of wear out of it and maybe more if I'm careful with it so worth the investment to be warm for the next few winters!
> 
> So these repairs will cost me $50 which I was surprised at...I was expecting like hundreds and hundreds which I think it would have been if I was one of his regular clientele. He gave me such a good deal because he said it was nice to see a young person interested in recycling old fur and that all his clients are much older socialite types or costume departments renting fur for movies/tv. I guess he had assumed when I emailed him that I was much older because he seemed surprised when I told him I was the one messaging him over the weekend about the vintage repair. So we had a conversation about how the industry was basically dying and how his livelihood depends on people my age finding interest in fur again. I have to wait around a week for repairs and he will call me when it's back in, but the weather is supposed to improve and be warm this week so this is the week to do it and then if it gets super cold again I can pull it out and wear it!




Great news, I'm doing a happy dance for you!


----------



## chowlover2

312mrileysofia said:


> The Gymboree apple pattern made me smile. Both my girls wore leggings and a l/s shirt from that line. I want to say it was 2009 I bought it for my eldest? Too sweet. LOVE that play kitchen! Don't you just love when it's your mouth-->God's ears--->thrifting? BEST feeling ever!




That play kitchen is adorable! Rather than selling pieces off, could you find an old sink cheap and add to the set. A bathroom size sink would probably do, sometimes you can find cheapies on Craigs List. Even Lowes and Home Depot have markdown pieces. I watch this show called Storage Wars Texas, and one of the buyers rehabs furniture. She took 2 vintage night stands, and made them 2 kitchen pieces for little girls by adding a sink.


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> Great news, I'm doing a happy dance for you!



I'm doing a happy dance for me too!!! I just hope it works and holds! My other option is to remove the trim portion but he said that would be expensive to do and probably not worth it because of the age.


----------



## DivineMissM

chowlover2 said:


> That play kitchen is adorable! Rather than selling pieces off, could you find an old sink cheap and add to the set. A bathroom size sink would probably do, sometimes you can find cheapies on Craigs List. Even Lowes and Home Depot have markdown pieces. I watch this show called Storage Wars Texas, and one of the buyers rehabs furniture. *She took 2 vintage night stands, and made them 2 kitchen pieces for little girls by adding a sink.*




That's what I wanted to do originally, we went to Salvo's to find some old night stands.   The only reason I'm thinking of selling some of the taller pieces is because there's just so much and we don't have a ton of space.  I may store them until we get a bigger house.  I'm not sure yet.  None of the pieces will accommodate a sink, except the stove.  I could maybe put a sink in the stove then paint two burners on the hutch looking one, and relocate the knobs.  Since I'm going to paint them anyway.


----------



## authenticplease

DivineMissM said:


> That's what I wanted to do originally, we went to Salvo's to find some old night stands.   The only reason I'm thinking of selling some of the taller pieces is because there's just so much and we don't have a ton of space.  I may store them until we get a bigger house.  I'm not sure yet.  None of the pieces will accommodate a sink, except the stove.  I could maybe put a sink in the stove then paint two burners on the hutch looking one, and relocate the knobs.  Since I'm going to paint them anyway.



Instead of a real sink.....can you use a plastic rectangular shaped Rubbermaid type shallow (3-4 inches deep) storage container and cut the top of the hutch so the lip of the plastic container sits flush with the counter area?!  It would take a smaller amount of surface area and you should be able to find a size/color that will work


----------



## alina@

B


----------



## JOODLZ

312mrileysofia said:


> Pretty satisfying day:
> View attachment 2509489
> 
> 
> My 1st pair of Loub's-let alone Pigalle's-for $3.50 with coupon.
> 
> 7FAM Dojo-brand new $3.50 with coupon
> 
> Big Star's-so smushy and worn for $3.50
> 
> Brand new Sarah Chofakian's-right up there with Loub's (maybe even a little more since these priced at $1100) and they are GORGEOUS for $3.50 with coupon.



WOW! The only pair of Loub's I've ever seen were SHREDDED!


----------



## JOODLZ

DivineMissM said:


> Oh, those are gorgeous!
> 
> Very nice!!
> 
> I'm totally jealous of your Louboutin find!  Wow!!
> 
> It's been ages and ages since I've been thrifting.  Between the holidays, all the ice we've had, and just life in general it's been way too long!  My dad gave each of my girls $100 for Christmas since the weather was nice today I decided to go to Salvo's to find two end tables to turn into a play stove and sink.  Well, instead of end table I found an actual wooden play kitchen!  Woot!  $69!  There are 5 pieces total.  In my excitement I didn't even realize there's no sink.   So I think I'm going to try to sell some of the tall pantry-like pieces and then find a sink piece.  I really just want a stove sink and fridge.  Anyway, that was my most exciting find.
> 
> I also found a Loeffler Randall 100% silk top, which will be perfect for Spring and Summer.  The bottom hem has fallen so I need to figure out how to fix that.  It should be easy.  $2.99
> 
> Then I found a gorgeous purple Free People top.  It's sheer, and flowy.  I love it! $3.99
> 
> Oh, and a Gymboree rain jacket which I plan to sell.  It was just too cute to leave there.  $4.99
> 
> It was a good day!



Thanks! I love the little wooden play kitchen. We bought a single-piece plastic one last summer for our 3-yr.-old granddaughter's visit. Around $10 at Goodwill. The stove burners made boiling noises when you set a pan on them...occupied her for hours! Good luck with your sink search!


----------



## JOODLZ

ladyash said:


> Okay so fur is in to be repaired! The guy that I emailed is giving me a ridiculously good deal since he isn't sure that it will work because it is dry and old. He is going to reinforce the whole area all the way around and hope that it works to prevent more splitting in other areas like what is already happening. He said the coat is definitely early 1950's and is in good shape for the age, but that I need to be very careful with it as it is really old for fur and the pelt is most likely aging/drying out, so I may have more splitting issues down the road if I am not gentle with it and careful how I move in it. I plan to baby the crap out of this thing when I get it back to keep it in decent shape! I can't believe this coat is around 64 years old! He said if I take care of it I can get at least 2-5 years of wear out of it and maybe more if I'm careful with it so worth the investment to be warm for the next few winters!
> 
> So these repairs will cost me $50 which I was surprised at...I was expecting like hundreds and hundreds which I think it would have been if I was one of his regular clientele. He gave me such a good deal because he said it was nice to see a young person interested in recycling old fur and that all his clients are much older socialite types or costume departments renting fur for movies/tv. I guess he had assumed when I emailed him that I was much older because he seemed surprised when I told him I was the one messaging him over the weekend about the vintage repair. So we had a conversation about how the industry was basically dying and how his livelihood depends on people my age finding interest in fur again. I have to wait around a week for repairs and he will call me when it's back in, but the weather is supposed to improve and be warm this week so this is the week to do it and then if it gets super cold again I can pull it out and wear it!



YAY for you...great price and I like the idea of reinforcing the trim!


----------



## Raven3766

312mrileysofia said:


> Pretty satisfying day:
> View attachment 2509489
> 
> 
> My 1st pair of Loub's-let alone Pigalle's-for $3.50 with coupon.
> 
> 7FAM Dojo-brand new $3.50 with coupon
> 
> Big Star's-so smushy and worn for $3.50
> 
> Brand new Sarah Chofakian's-right up there with Loub's (maybe even a little more since these priced at $1100) and they are GORGEOUS for $3.50 with coupon.


Beautiful finds, excellent prices! I want some Loubs!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

DivineMissM said:


> Oh, those are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally jealous of your Louboutin find! Wow!!
> 
> 
> It's been ages and ages since I've been thrifting. Between the holidays, all the ice we've had, and just life in general it's been way too long! My dad gave each of my girls $100 for Christmas since the weather was nice today I decided to go to Salvo's to find two end tables to turn into a play stove and sink. Well, instead of end table I found an actual wooden play kitchen! Woot! $69! There are 5 pieces total. In my excitement I didn't even realize there's no sink.  So I think I'm going to try to sell some of the tall pantry-like pieces and then find a sink piece. I really just want a stove sink and fridge. Anyway, that was my most exciting find.
> 
> I also found a Loeffler Randall 100% silk top, which will be perfect for Spring and Summer. The bottom hem has fallen so I need to figure out how to fix that. It should be easy. $2.99
> 
> Then I found a gorgeous purple Free People top. It's sheer, and flowy. I love it! $3.99
> 
> Oh, and a Gymboree rain jacket which I plan to sell. It was just too cute to leave there. $4.99
> 
> It was a good day!


 
Love the tops, but that kitchen is perfection!


----------



## Raven3766

I thrifted Gucci snakeskin shoes for $9 and YSL scarf for a $1.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/2014-02-19%2005.32.30_zps9xpyrfik.jpg.html]






[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I thrifted Gucci snakeskin shoes for $9 and YSL scarf for a $1.
> http://


 
Awesome Shoes and the colors in that scarf are so pretty!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Score! Love your finds!



Raven3766 said:


> I thrifted Gucci snakeskin shoes for $9 and YSL scarf for a $1.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/2014-02-19%2005.32.30_zps9xpyrfik.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Raven3766 said:


> I thrifted Gucci snakeskin shoes for $9 and YSL scarf for a $1.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/2014-02-19%2005.32.30_zps9xpyrfik.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


GORGEOUS shoes! I dies. And the scarf is so vivid and beautiful. I am such a sucker for YSL.


----------



## chowlover2

authenticplease said:


> Instead of a real sink.....can you use a plastic rectangular shaped Rubbermaid type shallow (3-4 inches deep) storage container and cut the top of the hutch so the lip of the plastic container sits flush with the counter area?!  It would take a smaller amount of surface area and you should be able to find a size/color that will work




That's a great idea!


----------



## DivineMissM

authenticplease said:


> Instead of a real sink.....can you use a plastic rectangular shaped Rubbermaid type shallow (3-4 inches deep) storage container and cut the top of the hutch so the lip of the plastic container sits flush with the counter area?!  It would take a smaller amount of surface area and you should be able to find a size/color that will work



Oh, that's a good idea.  I think that would work.  Thanks!


----------



## DivineMissM

Raven3766 said:


> I thrifted Gucci snakeskin shoes for $9 and YSL scarf for a $1.
> http://



:O  Those are amazing.


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello after long time! Amazing finds! 
I have really missed thrift stores but we have been snowed in so long and often that there hasn't been that many chances to get out. Finally made it to consignment store today and have a quick question, do Louis Vuitton scarves come in cotton, oblong and without made in tags?


----------



## ladyash

JOODLZ said:


> YAY for you...great price and I like the idea of reinforcing the trim!



Me too! As long as it holds *crossing fingers*


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> I thrifted Gucci snakeskin shoes for $9 and YSL scarf for a $1.
> http://



Love love love those shoes!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Thanks everyone, the Gucci's will hold a tender space in my heart. I want to share my new box; I think it copper and enamel. It from China.
http://


This is my new to me Dior...
http://


Oh and I'm getting closer to those Tom Ford shades; in the meantime, this is just the case....
http://


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks everyone, the Gucci's will hold a tender space in my heart. I want to share my new box; I think it copper and enamel. It from China.
> http://
> 
> 
> This is my new to me Dior...
> http://
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm getting closer to those Tom Ford shades; in the meantime, this is just the case....
> http://


OOOOOH, that Dior bag! So chic and classic!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I had a pretty good day today at salvos. Pics tomorrow!


----------



## OverSteel

Great finds, I'll try to share what I find as well.


----------



## nerimanna

a $10 find!!! Vena Cava dress that retails for $500! great dupe as well of the Alaia flounce knit dress  thrift store fairies are with me


----------



## nerimanna

kcarmona said:


> Went to two different consignment shops this weekend. Picked up a few scores!
> 
> Vintage Sonia Rykiel cropped vest, can also be worn buttoned up as a top. $30
> 
> View attachment 2497858
> 
> 
> Beautiful Vintage Max Mara gown. Super sexy, not sure if I'll ever have the guts to wear it, but it was too good to pass up! $10
> 
> View attachment 2497859
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497860



OMG that Max Mara gown is AMAZING! I'm sooo jealous  I'll lend you some of my guts - you've got to wear that girl!!!


----------



## nerimanna

kcarmona said:


> Not exactly cheap, but I definitely consider this one of my best bargains! A Celine Mini Luggage Tote in Camel Pebbled Leather! Purchased pre-loved on eBay and authenticated by the lovely ladies in the Celine threads. Amazing condition and I paid $800. Definitely the cheapest I've seen pre owned and are going new for $3100. I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 2489306


that IS an amazing deal


----------



## Perfect in Pink

I'm so excited. I just got these Christian Louboutin kitten heels for just $68! These are my first Louboutins. I can't wait to wear them! I purchased them from Second Time Around. They are having a clearance sale, I saw these babies posted on the facebook page and was all over it!


----------



## kcf68

nerimanna said:


> a $10 find!!! Vena Cava dress that retails for $500! great dupe as well of the Alaia flounce knit dress  thrift store fairies are with me


Cute!


----------



## kcf68

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks everyone, the Gucci's will hold a tender space in my heart. I want to share my new box; I think it copper and enamel. It from China.
> http://
> 
> 
> This is my new to me Dior...
> http://
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm getting closer to those Tom Ford shades; in the meantime, this is just the case....
> http://


Handbag Queen strikes again! Pretty Dior!


----------



## kcf68

Perfect in Pink said:


> I'm so excited. I just got these Christian Louboutin kitten heels for just $68! These are my first Louboutins. I can't wait to wear them! I purchased them from Second Time Around. They are having a clearance sale, I saw these babies posted on the facebook page and was all over it!


Enjoy them!


----------



## LisaK026

*Follow my latest eBay saga:*
You know that purse I bought recently for $550. Contacted the seller for a return or I said I'd keep it for $100 for traveling because it's big. He was fine with that and said he'd refund the $450 in a "few days" when he got some money he was waiting for, from sales.  Contacted him two more times, asking again for my refund.....A week later...no refund.   Opened a case this morning.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

I got a pair of skinny current/elliot jeans for $9 =) not as cheap as some other deals that you ladies have found on jeans


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> *Follow my latest eBay saga:*
> You know that purse I bought recently for $550. Contacted the seller for a return or I said I'd keep it for $100 for traveling because it's big. He was fine with that and said he'd refund the $450 in a "few days" when he got some money he was waiting for, from sales.  Contacted him two more times, asking again for my refund.....A week later...no refund.   Opened a case this morning.


The nerve of some people! Someone purchased a YSL belt from me for $80.  After two weeks, I sent an invoice.  She asked if I could cancel it?  I opened a case and she paid.  I emailed and asked if she wanted a refund because it seemed she really didn't want it. She said yes please; I refunded every cent.  I want a customer to be happy with their purchase.  Whenever I sell any item, I keep the money in my account just in case the person is not happy.  He must have spent that money quickly.  The nerve of some people! I'm glad you opened a case. You were even willing to let him keep $100. Well take that off the table, you want every cent refunded.


----------



## rundsm

Perfect in Pink said:


> I'm so excited. I just got these Christian Louboutin kitten heels for just $68! These are my first Louboutins. I can't wait to wear them! I purchased them from Second Time Around. They are having a clearance sale, I saw these babies posted on the facebook page and was all over it!



Awesome find!! I live STA. I just bought this strapless coral Herve from them and am waiting for it to come in!


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> *Follow my latest eBay saga:*
> You know that purse I bought recently for $550. Contacted the seller for a return or I said I'd keep it for $100 for traveling because it's big. He was fine with that and said he'd refund the $450 in a "few days" when he got some money he was waiting for, from sales.  Contacted him two more times, asking again for my refund.....A week later...no refund.   Opened a case this morning.



Good luck...fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Raven3766

Valentino boutique dress fro GW....size 8, couldn't fit and wouldn't leave it.
http://


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love! Great deat - I keep meaning to pop in to my STA...



Perfect in Pink said:


> I'm so excited. I just got these Christian Louboutin kitten heels for just $68! These are my first Louboutins. I can't wait to wear them! I purchased them from Second Time Around. They are having a clearance sale, I saw these babies posted on the facebook page and was all over it!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

rundsm said:


> Awesome find!! I live STA. I just bought this strapless coral Herve from them and am waiting for it to come in!



Ah I think I saw that! I just didn't think I could squeeze my booty into a medium haha! Congrats on your deal as well! I saw an Herve coral mini for cheap too!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love! Great deat - I keep meaning to pop in to my STA...



I don't have one local, but I look through the facebook and twitter feeds. They post a lot of items especially with this sale, and shipping on under $200 is only $10, but they didn't charge me since the regular price was over $200 even though it was on sale.


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> Valentino boutique dress fro GW....size 8, couldn't fit and wouldn't leave it.
> http://


 
Fabulous dress!  Just great!



Raven3766 said:


> Thanks everyone, the Gucci's will hold a tender space in my heart. I want to share my new box; I think it copper and enamel. It from China.
> http://
> 
> 
> This is my new to me Dior...
> http://
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm getting closer to those Tom Ford shades; in the meantime, this is just the case....
> http://


 
That metal box is adorable!  I love it and of course the Dior is divine!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I had a pretty good day today at salvos. Pics tomorrow!


 
I can't wait to see what you found!  When you say it was a good day ... it was a really great day! 

I went into Salvos a bit back .... a week ago and left with a 65 cent tiny jewelry box and that was IT!  OMG smallest purchase ever,  and their prices are laughable.




nerimanna said:


> a $10 find!!! Vena Cava dress that retails for $500! great dupe as well of the Alaia flounce knit dress  thrift store fairies are with me


 
Oh yeah that is a great shape!  Who is that white cat?  



Perfect in Pink said:


> I'm so excited. I just got these Christian Louboutin kitten heels for just $68! These are my first Louboutins. I can't wait to wear them! I purchased them from Second Time Around. They are having a clearance sale, I saw these babies posted on the facebook page and was all over it!


 

Those are divine!!


----------



## nerimanna

kcf68 said:


> Cute!



thanks!


----------



## nerimanna

lazlo8 said:


> Fabulous dress!  Just great!
> 
> 
> 
> That metal box is adorable!  I love it and of course the Dior is divine!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you found!  When you say it was a good day ... it was a really great day!
> 
> I went into Salvos a bit back .... a week ago and left with a 65 cent tiny jewelry box and that was IT!  OMG smallest purchase ever,  and their prices are laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah that is a great shape!  Who is that white cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are divine!!


thank you! our cat's name is Parallax


----------



## chocolagirl

Perfect in Pink said:


> I'm so excited. I just got these Christian Louboutin kitten heels for just $68! These are my first Louboutins. I can't wait to wear them! I purchased them from Second Time Around. They are having a clearance sale, I saw these babies posted on the facebook page and was all over it!


lucky find!!


----------



## Perfect in Pink

chocolagirl said:


> lucky find!!



Thank you! I think my big feet finally helped for once. Also I know most people want super tall heels, but at being 5'11 I try to avoid them so kittens are great for me. I still can't believe I got so lucky, I have been searching at nordstrom rack and off fifth for years for some for a bargain, and go figure I find them at a consignment shop on facebook!


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> See I never thought of that area getting a lot of movement/wear! I have been used to checking stress points like the armpits/shoulders/back/butt areas where I normally find holes and splits in the pelts and when they were all in good shape on this coat I bought it and missed checking the bottom trim until I accidentally discovered it while admiring myself in the mirror!  Luckily this is the only spot that I found with a condition problem so I'm crossing fingers that tomorrow goes well!
> I'll let you know tomorrow when I go. I'm planning to stop by in the afternoon and have it taken care of so I can hopefully wear it a bit before our winter goes away. It's supposed to warm up starting tomorrow so if it can be repaired this is the week to have it done since it will be too warm to wear. I'm not sure how many people wear fur around here but by looking up the places around me most have been around since the 50's or longer in the same spots so I guess the fur business must still be booming here! I mostly see a lot of older stylish women with their furs. All the people my age seem to be into Canada Goose so I'll join the ranks of the old and stylish as I have no desire to take part in what my age group is wearing around here!


 
I hear ya on how most people dress.  

I love the story about the $50 repair and I love that you had such an excellent conversation with the Furrier!  So nice.  That coat is just divine and it suits you so well!  You have to get some wear in.  I hear the world has gone arctic ...


----------



## lazlo8

........and then it rained Theory ..........



Let's see some bargains ....





Excited to make some of these recipes! 80 cents. I've become a cookbook buyer. It's happened. It's good though cause my cooking has improved. 

I miss New Mexico.  Which is amazing ... I need to go back and eat hot chili and that terrible for you Navajo Fry Bread.

It needs to happen.





Amour De Cacao ... this was more than I wanted to pay ... $10 ... but it retails for $85

It smells divinneeeeeee

(and Gonzo likes it)





Sephora OPI 80 cents ... Queen of Everything. Sephora OPI is currently at Big Lots for $1.80 BTW ... they are clearancing all of them out there ...





Leather jacket ... so cute ... $9 ... I was pleased with the price and the color ... argued with myself for a long time over this. I [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]almost[/FONT] left it due to "having too many jackets"

But the collar and the double buttons lured me in ...






Theory 





Theory





Theory 

A massive amount of theory. BRAND NEW. Crazy. 





Each one was $3 .... Brand new. Insane. The last one has this gathered effect on the sleeves. I thought it looked awful on the hanger, but on the body it looks great. I think Theory makes some really sexy basic jackets. And they retail for 400-500$ each.

Woooooooooooo.


----------



## LisaK026

Large Bauer Green Bowl $20
Old signed etching $4
You don't find Bauer very often at the Thrift Store.


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> I hear ya on how most people dress.
> 
> I love the story about the $50 repair and I love that you had such an excellent conversation with the Furrier!  So nice.  That coat is just divine and it suits you so well!  You have to get some wear in.  I hear the world has gone arctic ...



It's actually pretty decent out here at the moment! Hopefully it holds out because I have a casting for fashion week tomorrow and am required to wear a bikini under a form fitting dress to the casting with heels as they have no place for models to change into anything at the venue the casting is being held at! I think it's supposed to get cold again next week so if that happens hopefully I'll have my coat back to prep for the weather! If not, well at least I'll be toasty next winter!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

lazlo8 said:


> ........and then it rained Theory ..........
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see some bargains ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to make some of these recipes! 80 cents. I've become a cookbook buyer. It's happened. It's good though cause my cooking has improved.
> 
> I miss New Mexico.  Which is amazing ... I need to go back and eat hot chili and that terrible for you Navajo Fry Bread.
> 
> It needs to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amour De Cacao ... this was more than I wanted to pay ... $10 ... but it retails for $85
> 
> It smells divinneeeeeee
> 
> (and Gonzo likes it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora OPI 80 cents ... Queen of Everything. Sephora OPI is currently at Big Lots for $1.80 BTW ... they are clearancing all of them out there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket ... so cute ... $9 ... I was pleased with the price and the color ... argued with myself for a long time over this. I [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]almost[/FONT] left it due to "having too many jackets"
> 
> But the collar and the double buttons lured me in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory
> 
> A massive amount of theory. BRAND NEW. Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one was $3 .... Brand new. Insane. The last one has this gathered effect on the sleeves. I thought it looked awful on the hanger, but on the body it looks great. I think Theory makes some really sexy basic jackets. And they retail for 400-500$ each.
> 
> Woooooooooooo.


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Theory! I am pretty big collector of theirs. I think Theory makes amazing "basics". I seem to come across more trousers/slacks than anything else but, hey, I'll take what I can get! Great job on the jackets/blazers.


----------



## kcf68

LisaK026 said:


> Large Bauer Green Bowl $20
> Old signed etching $4
> You don't find Bauer very often at the Thrift Store.


Ohh pretty bowl!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> ........and then it rained Theory ..........
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see some bargains ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to make some of these recipes! 80 cents. I've become a cookbook buyer. It's happened. It's good though cause my cooking has improved.
> 
> I miss New Mexico.  Which is amazing ... I need to go back and eat hot chili and that terrible for you Navajo Fry Bread.
> 
> It needs to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amour De Cacao ... this was more than I wanted to pay ... $10 ... but it retails for $85
> 
> It smells divinneeeeeee
> 
> (and Gonzo likes it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora OPI 80 cents ... Queen of Everything. Sephora OPI is currently at Big Lots for $1.80 BTW ... they are clearancing all of them out there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket ... so cute ... $9 ... I was pleased with the price and the color ... argued with myself for a long time over this. I [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]almost[/FONT] left it due to "having too many jackets"
> 
> But the collar and the double buttons lured me in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory
> 
> A massive amount of theory. BRAND NEW. Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one was $3 .... Brand new. Insane. The last one has this gathered effect on the sleeves. I thought it looked awful on the hanger, but on the body it looks great. I think Theory makes some really sexy basic jackets. And they retail for 400-500$ each.
> 
> Woooooooooooo.


What a bargain! Theory for three! Lovely!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> ........and then it rained Theory ..........
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see some bargains ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited to make some of these recipes! 80 cents. I've become a cookbook buyer. It's happened. It's good though cause my cooking has improved.
> 
> I miss New Mexico.  Which is amazing ... I need to go back and eat hot chili and that terrible for you Navajo Fry Bread.
> 
> It needs to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amour De Cacao ... this was more than I wanted to pay ... $10 ... but it retails for $85
> 
> It smells divinneeeeeee
> 
> (and Gonzo likes it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora OPI 80 cents ... Queen of Everything. Sephora OPI is currently at Big Lots for $1.80 BTW ... they are clearancing all of them out there ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather jacket ... so cute ... $9 ... I was pleased with the price and the color ... argued with myself for a long time over this. I [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]almost[/FONT] left it due to "having too many jackets"
> 
> But the collar and the double buttons lured me in ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory
> 
> A massive amount of theory. BRAND NEW. Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each one was $3 .... Brand new. Insane. The last one has this gathered effect on the sleeves. I thought it looked awful on the hanger, but on the body it looks great. I think Theory makes some really sexy basic jackets. And they retail for 400-500$ each.
> 
> Woooooooooooo.




What great jackets! Comptoir Sud Pacifique is spendy, I wear the Vanille Abricot, love it! Don't get me started on cookbooks, I have between 400-500...( slinks to corner and hangs head in shame )


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lazlo8 said:


> Fabulous dress!  Just great!
> 
> 
> 
> That metal box is adorable!  I love it and of course the Dior is divine!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you found!  When you say it was a good day ... it was a really great day!
> 
> I went into Salvos a bit back .... a week ago and left with a 65 cent tiny jewelry box and that was IT!  OMG smallest purchase ever,  and their prices are laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah that is a great shape!  Who is that white cat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are divine!!



I have to take pics!! I found some cool pieces. Salvos prices are all over the place lately!


----------



## authenticplease

chowlover2 said:


> What great jackets! Comptoir Sud Pacifique is spendy, I wear the Vanille Abricot, love it! Don't get me started on cookbooks, I have between 400-500...( slinks to corner and hangs head in shame )




Love that you have so many cookbooks!  Especially since I was reading Lazs post about the sephora Opi being at Big Lots for $1.80 and thinking I need to run by there tomorrow. I should join you slinking into the corner and hanging my head in shame!......where we can paint our nails and pursue recipes for a big yummy dinner!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> ........and then it rained Theory ..........
> 
> Let's see some bargains ....
> 
> Excited to make some of these recipes! 80 cents. I've become a cookbook buyer. It's happened. It's good though cause my cooking has improved.
> 
> I miss New Mexico.  Which is amazing ... I need to go back and eat hot chili and that terrible for you Navajo Fry Bread.
> 
> It needs to happen.
> 
> Amour De Cacao ... this was more than I wanted to pay ... $10 ... but it retails for $85
> 
> It smells divinneeeeeee
> 
> (and Gonzo likes it)
> 
> Sephora OPI 80 cents ... Queen of Everything. Sephora OPI is currently at Big Lots for $1.80 BTW ... they are clearancing all of them out there ...
> 
> Leather jacket ... so cute ... $9 ... I was pleased with the price and the color ... argued with myself for a long time over this. I [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]almost[/FONT] left it due to "having too many jackets"
> 
> But the collar and the double buttons lured me in ...
> 
> Theory
> 
> Theory
> 
> Theory
> 
> A massive amount of theory. BRAND NEW. Crazy.
> 
> Each one was $3 .... Brand new. Insane. The last one has this gathered effect on the sleeves. I thought it looked awful on the hanger, but on the body it looks great. I think Theory makes some really sexy basic jackets. And they retail for 400-500$ each.
> 
> Woooooooooooo.



Great stuff...what a haul!


----------



## Raven3766

I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02-22%2011.35.25_zpsaymh4nwd.jpg.html]






[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
> http://


 
Gasp!  they look gorgeous Raven!


----------



## ladyash

Love those shoes Raven!!!

I ventured out into unknown territory today because I was bored after my casting and found a Salvation Army thrift store in the west end of Toronto. Didn't find anything clothing wise, but did buy two nice wine glasses with short stems for .99 each. They had another one that I loved more for .79, but it didn't have a mate and I really like to buy things in multiples of two since I only really need a couple of them anyway.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Gasp! they look gorgeous Raven!


 Thanks Tomsmom, I couldn't believe they were there just for me. I hate that I missed the Loub's.


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> Love those shoes Raven!!!
> 
> I ventured out into unknown territory today because I was bored after my casting and found a Salvation Army thrift store in the west end of Toronto. Didn't find anything clothing wise, but did buy two nice wine glasses with short stems for .99 each. They had another one that I loved more for .79, but it didn't have a mate and I really like to buy things in multiples of two since I only really need a couple of them anyway.


 
Thanks Lady; isn't it funny how no matter where you go, there is always a thrift store in the vicinity.


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Lady; isn't it funny how no matter where you go, there is always a thrift store in the vicinity.



Well I had originally google mapped for thrift stores in Toronto from my phone. I was originally going to something called "thrift town" which came up at the top of my search. I ventured all the way out for that place and when I got there it wasn't a thrift store at all! It was more like a discount store with food/dollar store level junk/cheap furniture. I was disappointed and about to jump back on the streetcar and head home when I spotted the sign for the Salvation Army thrift and checked it out. I was looking for a couple of wine glasses since I have nothing fancy here only coffee mugs and tea cups and had planned to buy some wine for my birthday next weekend. Worked out well! My sister is coming next weekend so during my birthday we are going to venture around to a bunch of thrift stores that I never go to because they are too far away. Will see what types of stuff the ones on St Clair West have to offer since I pass them going to my agent when I collect cheques, but never get off the streetcar and stop in. There is a huge goodwill that I'm dying to go to!


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ads/2014-02-22 11.35.25_zpsaymh4nwd.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Amazing!!!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Coaches of the week...Legacy Stripe iPhone wristlet $2.99. It was filthy, but So-i-LOVE transformed it (thanks, Laz)! 1998 Buckle Bag and 2007 Bleeker Hobo together $33 with $5 off coupon.


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Coaches of the week...Legacy Stripe iPhone wristlet $2.99. It was filthy, but So-i-LOVE transformed it (thanks, Laz)! 1998 Buckle Bag and 2007 Bleeker Hobo together $33 with $5 off coupon.


 

I love all your Coach finds!

I didn't mention I've gotten my miss 15 thrifting.  She even goes with friends and will text me her finds and send pics, ask if something is a good price although she doesn't really need to, she's got a good eye already


----------



## kcf68

Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02-22%2011.35.25_zpsaymh4nwd.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Pretty!


----------



## kcf68

JOODLZ said:


> Coaches of the week...Legacy Stripe iPhone wristlet $2.99. It was filthy, but So-i-LOVE transformed it (thanks, Laz)! 1998 Buckle Bag and 2007 Bleeker Hobo together $33 with $5 off coupon.


Cute little phone case!


----------



## authenticplease

Tomsmom said:


> I love all your Coach finds!
> 
> I didn't mention I've gotten my miss 15 thrifting.  She even goes with friends and will text me her finds and send pics, ask if something is a good price although she doesn't really need to, she's got a good eye already



I love that Miss15 is thrifting  what a wonderful gift to have given her!  My DD is 12 and I hope she 'cultivates' the opportunity too!


----------



## heartoflove

Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ads/2014-02-22 11.35.25_zpsaymh4nwd.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Those are so gorgeous!!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

LOVE the Legacy Stripe phone case! Adorable! Man, it rains some SERIOUS Coach in your neck of the woods.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02-22%2011.35.25_zpsaymh4nwd.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Holy Cow! Those are an exquisite pair of Gucci's! Love the detail...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love them! And don't fret about the Loubs - there will be more - there always are 

It hurts when I just miss something too - I just chant to myself "be happy with what you have...be happy with what you have..."




Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02-22%2011.35.25_zpsaymh4nwd.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## kcarmona

Scored a pretty good eBay deal. Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. You can tell by the bottoms that they have been worn maybe 5-6 times, but the tops are in amazing condition! $70


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.



Gorgeous! And worth every penny 



Raven3766 said:


> Valentino boutique dress fro GW....size 8, couldn't fit and wouldn't leave it.
> http://



So elegant. Love it!



lazlo8 said:


> ........and then it rained Theory ..........
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see some bargains ....
> 
> Excited to make some of these recipes! 80 cents. I've become a cookbook buyer. It's happened. It's good though cause my cooking has improved.
> 
> I miss New Mexico.  Which is amazing ... I need to go back and eat hot chili and that terrible for you Navajo Fry Bread.
> 
> It needs to happen.
> 
> Amour De Cacao ... this was more than I wanted to pay ... $10 ... but it retails for $85
> 
> It smells divinneeeeeee
> 
> (and Gonzo likes it)
> 
> Sephora OPI 80 cents ... Queen of Everything. Sephora OPI is currently at Big Lots for $1.80 BTW ... they are clearancing all of them out there ...
> 
> Leather jacket ... so cute ... $9 ... I was pleased with the price and the color ... argued with myself for a long time over this. I [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]almost[/FONT] left it due to "having too many jackets"
> 
> But the collar and the double buttons lured me in ...
> 
> Theory
> 
> A massive amount of theory. BRAND NEW. Crazy.
> 
> Each one was $3 .... Brand new. Insane. The last one has this gathered effect on the sleeves. I thought it looked awful on the hanger, but on the body it looks great. I think Theory makes some really sexy basic jackets. And they retail for 400-500$ each.
> 
> Woooooooooooo.



Amour de Cacao sounds wonderful. Does it smell like chocolate or like Angel? I love perfume  Queen of Everything sounds appropriate! What a score on the Theory jackets. They make such great wardrobe staples.



kcarmona said:


> Scored a pretty good eBay deal. Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. You can tell by the bottoms that they have been worn maybe 5-6 times, but the tops are in amazing condition! $70
> 
> View attachment 2516372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516373



Sooo cute! Love the heel.


----------



## Perfect in Pink

kcarmona said:


> Scored a pretty good eBay deal. Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. You can tell by the bottoms that they have been worn maybe 5-6 times, but the tops are in amazing condition! $70
> 
> View attachment 2516372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516373



I LOVE these.


----------



## shannonmarie

JOODLZ said:


> Coaches of the week...Legacy Stripe iPhone wristlet $2.99. It was filthy, but So-i-LOVE transformed it (thanks, Laz)! 1998 Buckle Bag and 2007 Bleeker Hobo together $33 with $5 off coupon.


What did you use to clean the dirty one?


----------



## LisaK026

kcarmona said:


> Scored a pretty good eBay deal. Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. You can tell by the bottoms that they have been worn maybe 5-6 times, but the tops are in amazing condition! $70
> 
> View attachment 2516372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516373





Perfect in Pink said:


> I LOVE these.


I love them too!


----------



## kcarmona

LisaK026 said:


> I love them too!


Thank you!


----------



## lazlo8

A few perfumes and such that I gathered last week. Been lucky lately, sometimes there is nothing at all!





Laila ... (essence of Norway)

$4 this retails for $60 ...

They apparently sell this at Disney. Strange right? It's supposedly all natural. When I buy perfume I rely a lot on packaging. Nice glass, heavy, beautiful ... or if it is made in France ... or the UK ....





Nannette (note two n's) and Midnight Tussy

Midnight by Tussy is from the 50's ... it might actually be that old. I read that it smells like "true soap" but that is not really true. It sells well on Flea Bay but I need to keep it til I can recognize the notes.

The Nannette is a mystery ... check out that font though ....




Nannette ...









Baby

I have a couple of these little Dolls already ... I like her .. hair. This smells like Baby powder. Which is fine, cause the packaging is adorable!

Was $3





Estee lauder youth dew amber nude





I paid more for this than I wanted to. Sort of. Depends on how you work your new math. It was $6 ... thing is ... it doesn't smell like the current youth dew. It smells like vintage youth dew oil and ... a dolly head. The head of a doll from when you were 5. Not at all bad actually. And tons of amber. Spicy.





The lotion also has gold glitter in it and this is another one that Gonzo (small apple headed Siamese) does not hate. Which is rare!

There's never enough glitter.


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ads/2014-02-22 11.35.25_zpsaymh4nwd.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Gorgeous shoes.


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> Coaches of the week...Legacy Stripe iPhone wristlet $2.99. It was filthy, but So-i-LOVE transformed it (thanks, Laz)! 1998 Buckle Bag and 2007 Bleeker Hobo together $33 with $5 off coupon.


 
How are you doing this!!?? I don't understand!  LOL.  Is Florida a state where everyone has to carry Coach by Law (and some kind of ... election fraud happens?) ....

It's ammaazziinngggg  So beautiful!

I think I may need to change bags.  

Come back to me Coach Willis (which I bought off evil bay)



Tomsmom said:


> I love all your Coach finds!
> 
> I didn't mention I've gotten my miss 15 thrifting. She even goes with friends and will text me her finds and send pics, ask if something is a good price although she doesn't really need to, she's got a good eye already


 
Awwwwww that is wonderful!  My Mom took us when we were extremely small. I have had a couple periods in my life where I seemed to have forgotten the thrift existed ... dark days!  But mainly it has been all thrift all the time.

There's a 365 Thrift challenge ... on you tube where they only buy clothes at the thrifts (except bras and undies) and I was thinking I have already been on that challenge for many years.  In a row.  LOL!  I cannot remember the last time I paid retail money for clothes.  (*clear throat( Chanel Nail Polish) ... anyhow you do her a great favor!  You're a sweet Mama! 


authenticplease said:


> I love that Miss15 is thrifting what a wonderful gift to have given her! My DD is 12 and I hope she 'cultivates' the opportunity too!


 
So neat!  I bet she will!   You are so nice and thrifty ... I am sure it is genetic!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love them! And don't fret about the Loubs - there will be more - there always are
> 
> It hurts when I just miss something too - I just chant to myself "be happy with what you have...be happy with what you have..."


 
Oh I agree I agree!!  It stings now and then ... but there's always something great waiting for us!


----------



## lazlo8

kcarmona said:


> Scored a pretty good eBay deal. Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. You can tell by the bottoms that they have been worn maybe 5-6 times, but the tops are in amazing condition! $70
> 
> View attachment 2516372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516373


 
Those are beautiful!



LisaK026 said:


> Large Bauer Green Bowl $20
> Old signed etching $4
> You don't find Bauer very often at the Thrift Store.


 
I love the etching!



312mrileysofia said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the Theory! I am pretty big collector of theirs. I think Theory makes amazing "basics". I seem to come across more trousers/slacks than anything else but, hey, I'll take what I can get! Great job on the jackets/blazers.


 
Yes, theory is great!  The way they tailor a jacket is divine.  There's something about the way the arms are fitted. It's very close to the body and flattering!  Touching these I can tell they are very very well made.  Excellent taste!



chowlover2 said:


> What great jackets! Comptoir Sud Pacifique is spendy, I wear the Vanille Abricot, love it! Don't get me started on cookbooks, I have between 400-500...( slinks to corner and hangs head in shame )


 
Oh I bet that is lovely on you!  I'm addicted to the CSP.  Amour de Cacao is ... it's beautiful and strangely makes me ... feel ... cozy and happy and warm.

And you have no reason to be ashamed, cookbooks are awesome!  Way better than reading a magazine IMO!  They really have been igniting my imagination when I cook.



Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60. I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
> http://


 
I don't even ... those are BEAUTIFUUULLLLLLLLLLL

SO exciting.  I hope you are wearing them right now!


----------



## lazlo8

LuxeDeb said:


> Amour de Cacao sounds wonderful. Does it smell like chocolate or like Angel? I love perfume  Queen of Everything sounds appropriate! What a score on the Theory jackets. They make such great wardrobe staples.


 
Yes theory jackets are excellent for wearing with a pair of crazy pants. (I miss Anne Merrick)

And Amour de Cacao smells like powdered Cocoa powder and vanilla and bitter almond on me.  It's even a bit spicy.  I have read that some say it is a cousin of Angel.  I can't wear Angel but I like it on others!

Perfume is awesome.  A newer obsession that fits into thrifting and gardening and will keep me a beginner for 20 years.  Then I might be slightly better at it!


----------



## Raven3766

Thank you everyone for the compliments on the Gucci shoes, they are soooo sweet!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> I love all your Coach finds!
> 
> I didn't mention I've gotten my miss 15 thrifting.  She even goes with friends and will text me her finds and send pics, ask if something is a good price although she doesn't really need to, she's got a good eye already



Thanks! Congrats to Miss 15...and you for encouraging her. I can remember going to Goodwill with my mom when I was 8 or so. Get 'em hooked early!



kcf68 said:


> Cute little phone case!



Thanks!



312mrileysofia said:


> LOVE the Legacy Stripe phone case! Adorable! Man, it rains some SERIOUS Coach in your neck of the woods.



Thanks...seems like accessories are the thing these last few days...another iPod case. Now I need to thrift an iPod shuffle 



kcarmona said:


> Scored a pretty good eBay deal. Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. You can tell by the bottoms that they have been worn maybe 5-6 times, but the tops are in amazing condition! $70
> 
> View attachment 2516372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516373



LOVE the heel!



shannonmarie said:


> What did you use to clean the dirty one?



Soilove...super sudsy stain remover. Got it on amazon...works wonders!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> A few perfumes and such that I gathered last week. Been lucky lately, sometimes there is nothing at all!
> 
> Laila ... (essence of Norway)
> 
> $4 this retails for $60 ...
> 
> They apparently sell this at Disney. Strange right? It's supposedly all natural. When I buy perfume I rely a lot on packaging. Nice glass, heavy, beautiful ... or if it is made in France ... or the UK ....
> 
> Nannette (note two n's) and Midnight Tussy
> 
> Midnight by Tussy is from the 50's ... it might actually be that old. I read that it smells like "true soap" but that is not really true. It sells well on Flea Bay but I need to keep it til I can recognize the notes.
> 
> The Nannette is a mystery ... check out that font though ....
> 
> Nannette ...
> 
> Baby
> 
> I have a couple of these little Dolls already ... I like her .. hair. This smells like Baby powder. Which is fine, cause the packaging is adorable!
> 
> Was $3
> 
> Estee lauder youth dew amber nude
> 
> I paid more for this than I wanted to. Sort of. Depends on how you work your new math. It was $6 ... thing is ... it doesn't smell like the current youth dew. It smells like vintage youth dew oil and ... a dolly head. The head of a doll from when you were 5. Not at all bad actually. And tons of amber. Spicy.
> 
> The lotion also has gold glitter in it and this is another one that Gonzo (small apple headed Siamese) does not hate. Which is rare!
> 
> There's never enough glitter.



LOVE the bubble-headed BABY. Never enough glitter you say??? I wore a new-to-me glittered top Friday night...there's STILL glitter everywhere!!!



lazlo8 said:


> How are you doing this!!?? I don't understand!  LOL.  Is Florida a state where everyone has to carry Coach by Law (and some kind of ... election fraud happens?) ....
> 
> It's ammaazziinngggg  So beautiful!
> 
> I think I may need to change bags.
> 
> Come back to me Coach Willis (which I bought off evil bay)
> 
> There's a 365 Thrift challenge ... on you tube where they only buy clothes at the thrifts (except bras and undies) and I was thinking I have already been on that challenge for many years.  In a row.  LOL!  I cannot remember the last time I paid retail money for clothes.  (*clear throat( Chanel Nail Polish) ... anyhow you do her a great favor!  You're a sweet Mama!



Yes, yes come back to the Coach side...the only place I've seen more Coaches than here was on the Carnival Paradise back in October. Sadly, many of them weren't real...for shame when you can thrift them cheap!

365 Thrift challenge...what a great explanation (excuse) for me to give my hubby !


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I know  - it's amazing she finds so many Coach bags. I used to look for them but they are usually NMS so I give everything Coach to my sis. Although I did find a Cute Coach keyring the other day that I'm holding on to.

And I don't think I could shop just thrift 365 days a year - too many sales at my discount stores that I pay less than my overpriced thrift stores. Last week I cleaned out Century21 for 90% off LOL. I like variety in my shopping 





lazlo8 said:


> How are you doing this!!?? I don't understand!  LOL.  Is Florida a state where everyone has to carry Coach by Law (and some kind of ... election fraud happens?) ....
> 
> 
> 
> There's a 365 Thrift challenge ... on you tube where they only buy clothes at the thrifts (except bras and undies) and I was thinking I have already been on that challenge for many years.  In a row.  LOL!  I cannot remember the last time I paid retail money for clothes.  (*clear throat( Chanel Nail Polish) ... anyhow you do her a great favor!  You're a sweet Mama!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> A few perfumes and such that I gathered last week. Been lucky lately, sometimes there is nothing at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laila ... (essence of Norway)
> 
> $4 this retails for $60 ...
> 
> They apparently sell this at Disney. Strange right? It's supposedly all natural. When I buy perfume I rely a lot on packaging. Nice glass, heavy, beautiful ... or if it is made in France ... or the UK ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nannette (note two n's) and Midnight Tussy
> 
> Midnight by Tussy is from the 50's ... it might actually be that old. I read that it smells like "true soap" but that is not really true. It sells well on Flea Bay but I need to keep it til I can recognize the notes.
> 
> The Nannette is a mystery ... check out that font though ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nannette ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby
> 
> I have a couple of these little Dolls already ... I like her .. hair. This smells like Baby powder. Which is fine, cause the packaging is adorable!
> 
> Was $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estee lauder youth dew amber nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid more for this than I wanted to. Sort of. Depends on how you work your new math. It was $6 ... thing is ... it doesn't smell like the current youth dew. It smells like vintage youth dew oil and ... a dolly head. The head of a doll from when you were 5. Not at all bad actually. And tons of amber. Spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lotion also has gold glitter in it and this is another one that Gonzo (small apple headed Siamese) does not hate. Which is rare!
> 
> There's never enough glitter.


 
I agree there's never enough glitter!  I am so green with envy of all your thrifted perfumes, I've yet to find one, just one and I'll be happy, lol!!




kcarmona said:


> Scored a pretty good eBay deal. Manolo Blahnik Mary Janes. You can tell by the bottoms that they have been worn maybe 5-6 times, but the tops are in amazing condition! $70
> 
> View attachment 2516372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516373


 
Those shoes are stunning!!


----------



## chowlover2

authenticplease said:


> Love that you have so many cookbooks!  Especially since I was reading Lazs post about the sephora Opi being at Big Lots for $1.80 and thinking I need to run by there tomorrow. I should join you slinking into the corner and hanging my head in shame!......where we can paint our nails and pursue recipes for a big yummy dinner!




Cookbooks are like porn for me, nail polish as well! I'm so glad to have someone join me in the corner!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> A few perfumes and such that I gathered last week. Been lucky lately, sometimes there is nothing at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laila ... (essence of Norway)
> 
> $4 this retails for $60 ...
> 
> They apparently sell this at Disney. Strange right? It's supposedly all natural. When I buy perfume I rely a lot on packaging. Nice glass, heavy, beautiful ... or if it is made in France ... or the UK ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nannette (note two n's) and Midnight Tussy
> 
> Midnight by Tussy is from the 50's ... it might actually be that old. I read that it smells like "true soap" but that is not really true. It sells well on Flea Bay but I need to keep it til I can recognize the notes.
> 
> The Nannette is a mystery ... check out that font though ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nannette ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby
> 
> I have a couple of these little Dolls already ... I like her .. hair. This smells like Baby powder. Which is fine, cause the packaging is adorable!
> 
> Was $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estee lauder youth dew amber nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid more for this than I wanted to. Sort of. Depends on how you work your new math. It was $6 ... thing is ... it doesn't smell like the current youth dew. It smells like vintage youth dew oil and ... a dolly head. The head of a doll from when you were 5. Not at all bad actually. And tons of amber. Spicy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lotion also has gold glitter in it and this is another one that Gonzo (small apple headed Siamese) does not hate. Which is rare!
> 
> There's never enough glitter.




Tom Ford updated Youth Dew in 2006 with Amber and this was the result. It was a limited edition.I have backups of this, I love it, definitely a winter fragrance in these parts.


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> Tom Ford updated Youth Dew in 2006 with Amber and this was the result. It was a limited edition.I have backups of this, I love it, definitely a winter fragrance in these parts.


 
Yay! I'm curious, do you have the perfume or the oil? I think I may actually buy a bottle on flea bay and I am wondering which one is better. Or if they are exactly the same.

Smart to have backups. I'm a huge fan of backups.

Oh and I hope it is a big corner cause I wanna join in too! Nails and cookbooks!  Sign me up!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Yay! I'm curious, do you have the perfume or the oil? I think I may actually buy a bottle on flea bay and I am wondering which one is better. Or if they are exactly the same.
> 
> Smart to have backups. I'm a huge fan of backups.
> 
> Oh and I hope it is a big corner cause I wanna join in too! Nails and cookbooks!  Sign me up!




They only made it in spray Eau de Parfum. I did nab a bottle of the spray bottle oil which is kind of rare. I like oils because they last longer on me and the scent stays truer over time. When I bought the spray back in '06 Nordstrom just had the spray Parfum, lotion and body cream. I just nabbed the bottle of spray oil off Ebay in November, did not even know it was made. 

We had sunshine the last 3 days! Has made me so happy!

And we need perfume in the corner too!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Omg I finally found it!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Soilove!!!! Has anyone tried Coolove??? It says it is for your finest washables & delicates. Maybe I should be concerned those bottles are dirty though.


----------



## nillacobain

Raven3766 said:


> I bought Gucci's today for $60.  I couldn't pass them up, they are new and absolutely gorgeous. There were Manolos, Lacroix's, and I missed the Loub's; but the Gucci's were there. I wanted to take a pic of the heel, but my phone is acting up. It is bamboo gold.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-02-22%2011.35.25_zpsaymh4nwd.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Love them! I'm pretty sure these are from the Tom Ford era. Are they your size?


----------



## nillacobain

LuxeDeb said:


> Omg I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518410
> 
> 
> Soilove!!!! Has anyone tried Coolove??? It says it is for your finest washables & delicates. *Maybe I should be concerned those bottles are dirty though.*
> View attachment 2518417



Indeed! 
I'm not sure if you have it in the US, but I use Stanhome "Aquilaun" for silk, wool, etc it's very good. They make a whole range of soaps (black clothes, bathroom cleaners, degreasers, etc) - pretty expensive but worth it.


----------



## lazlo8

LuxeDeb said:


> Omg I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518410
> 
> 
> Soilove!!!! Has anyone tried Coolove??? It says it is for your finest washables & delicates. Maybe I should be concerned those bottles are dirty though.
> View attachment 2518417


 

Sexy beasts!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LuxeDeb said:


> Omg I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518410
> 
> 
> Soilove!!!! Has anyone tried Coolove??? It says it is for your finest washables & delicates. Maybe I should be concerned those bottles are dirty though.
> View attachment 2518417



Yay!  Glad you found it.  I have seen the blue bottles also, but have not tried it.


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> Omg I finally found it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518410
> 
> 
> Soilove!!!! Has anyone tried Coolove??? It says it is for your finest washables & delicates. Maybe I should be concerned those bottles are dirty though.
> View attachment 2518417


I think Coolove is like Woolite.


----------



## LisaK026

*Escada Sport* Silk & Cashmere brown 3/4 length sleeve sweater $1.99...soft


----------



## Raven3766

nillacobain said:


> Love them! I'm pretty sure these are from the Tom Ford era. Are they your size?


 Yep! I was wondering if they were from the Tom Ford era? Glad you brought it up.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

lazlo8 said:


> Sexy beasts!


OMG! I just spit out my coffee at that reply! 

...AND I am a little sour I still can't find any locally. I've been to 5 Dollar Trees, and all. BOO!


----------



## LuxeDeb

312mrileysofia said:


> OMG! I just spit out my coffee at that reply!
> 
> ...AND I am a little sour I still can't find any locally. I've been to 5 Dollar Trees, and all. BOO!



I went to multiple Dollar Trees & could not find it. I even went to more than one .99 Cent Only Store & only one store had it. Both chains others here had mentioned finding it. Do you have .99 Cent Only Stores where you are? Maybe trying calling to see if they have it. If there is another dollar type chain in your area maybe they are the ones selling it instead. I had given up hope when I finally found it!


----------



## LisaK026

*eBay Saga Part 2*: I escalated my eBay case today, for this person who keeps telling me they will "Pay me in a few days".  I get an _eCheck_ refund from them. I'd wager 1/2 the amount that the eCheck will not clear (which, by the way will take another week). They have had over $500 of my PayPal money for almost a month.
Do you think they will get negative feedback from me?


----------



## auroraskye

Wow ladies, you have really inspired me to get back into thrifting. It's hard to go now with two young kids (3 years, 9 months) but I'm going to try and make some time. I've never found a truly designer item, although I find mid-priced brands pretty often. I'll have to go out and do some treasure hunting and report back here.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> *eBay Saga Part 2*: I escalated my eBay case today, for this person who keeps telling me they will "Pay me in a few days".  I get an _eCheck_ refund from them. I'd wager 1/2 the amount that the eCheck will not clear (which, by the way will take another week). They have had over $500 of my PayPal money for almost a month.
> Do you think they will get negative feedback from me?


 
My gosh how frustrating!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ok on to some deals! These are from my recent 75% off consignment store spree. It was another one of my "sprees" so it will take some time to post pics of everything.

Chloe leather boots. Miu Miu leather handbag




Sergio Rossi suede maryjanes




Prada leather handbag with stones


----------



## LuxeDeb

auroraskye said:


> Wow ladies, you have really inspired me to get back into thrifting. It's hard to go now with two young kids (3 years, 9 months) but I'm going to try and make some time. I've never found a truly designer item, although I find mid-priced brands pretty often. I'll have to go out and do some treasure hunting and report back here.



I have heard there is a good ladies upscale consignment shop in Plano. Maybe you could google it. Plano is too far for me, so I have never been there though.


----------



## jamamcg

Saw this in a charity shop window on the way to get my hair cut. What do you all think.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Great finds!!!!



LuxeDeb said:


> Ok on to some deals! These are from my recent 75% off consignment store spree. It was another one of my "sprees" so it will take some time to post pics of everything.
> 
> Chloe leather boots. Miu Miu leather handbag
> View attachment 2520925
> View attachment 2520926
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi suede maryjanes
> View attachment 2520927
> View attachment 2520928
> 
> 
> Prada leather handbag with stones
> View attachment 2520929
> View attachment 2520930
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520931


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Saw this in a charity shop window on the way to get my hair cut. What do you all think.
> 
> View attachment 2521099
> 
> View attachment 2521100




We need better pics Jama, of strap, auth code and interior of bag. For me the handles or shoulder straps are the giveaway if a fake. From here it looks good, very similar to my large LV Noe. That said need more pics. Did you go inside and check it out?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I found a new thrift store today and they had a $.99 sale on all shoes, clothing and bags. I got there late so there wasn't much left (people were leaving with garbage bags full of stuff LOL).


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> We need better pics Jama, of strap, auth code and interior of bag. For me the handles or shoulder straps are the giveaway if a fake. From here it looks good, very similar to my large LV Noe. That said need more pics. Did you go inside and check it out?



Thanks. It wasn't a question of authenticity I was asking more so the price they were asking for it as I know most charity shops here grossly over exaggerate the RRP price to get a higher selling price.  It looked amazing quality so I had no doubt of authenticity. 
The store was closed when I saw it so I never got a chance to go in.


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok on to some deals! These are from my recent 75% off consignment store spree. It was another one of my "sprees" so it will take some time to post pics of everything.
> 
> Chloe leather boots. Miu Miu leather handbag
> View attachment 2520925
> View attachment 2520926
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi suede maryjanes
> View attachment 2520927
> View attachment 2520928
> 
> 
> Prada leather handbag with stones
> View attachment 2520929
> View attachment 2520930
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520931



LOVE the boots...everything is fabulous, as usual!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Thanks. It wasn't a question of authenticity I was asking more so the price they were asking for it as I know most charity shops here grossly over exaggerate the RRP price to get a higher selling price.  It looked amazing quality so I had no doubt of authenticity.
> The store was closed when I saw it so I never got a chance to go in.




That's a shame you didn't get to check it out in the store. About how much is the bag in US $?


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Saw this in a charity shop window on the way to get my hair cut. What do you all think.
> 
> View attachment 2521099
> 
> View attachment 2521100



If you look it over & it is in good shape I think you should get it....as long as you use backpacks. It looks like it has a nice patina. You are a pretty snappy dresser. It is masculine, but chic. Go for it!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I found a new thrift store today and they had a $.99 sale on all shoes, clothing and bags. I got there late so there wasn't much left (people were leaving with garbage bags full of stuff LOL).



Super deals. Considering you did not get there at opening you should definately check them out a few times to see if they get anything designer.



chowlover2 said:


> That's a shame you didn't get to check it out in the store. About how much is the bag in US $?



Would be just under $300 in US dollars. Pretty good deal if it is in reasonable shape.


----------



## jenjen1964

LuxeDeb said:


> If you look it over & it is in good shape I think you should get it....as long as you use backpacks. It looks like it has a nice patina. You are a pretty snappy dresser. It is masculine, but chic. Go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> Super deals. Considering you did not get there at opening you should definately check them out a few times to see if they get anything designer.
> 
> 
> 
> Would be just under $300 in US dollars. Pretty good deal if it is in reasonable shape.



I have that backpack (GM) it looks right from the pic, I paid about that a few years ago for mine (also preloved from Japan) check where the leather meets the bottom of the canvas, that is where mine is beginning to give way, had to have it sewn.  If you love backpacks grab it, I love mine!


----------



## kcarmona

Ladies, I think I hit the Goodwill JACKPOT today! Can't believe how lucky I got 

Yves Saint Laurent Blazer $6




DKNY Trousers $5




Oscar De La Renta Robe $6




100% Lamb Wool Ralph Lauren Top $5




Max Mara Pants $6




J Crew Sweater $3.50




For the boyfriend: 

Burberrys Sweater $5




Working Nintendo 64 w/ Controllers $10




And the best one of all... 

Chanel Trousers!! $5


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow! Chanel for $5????? Score!



kcarmona said:


> Ladies, I think I hit the Goodwill JACKPOT today! Can't believe how lucky I got
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Blazer $6
> 
> View attachment 2522393
> 
> 
> DKNY Trousers $5
> 
> View attachment 2522398
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta Robe $6
> 
> View attachment 2522396
> 
> 
> 100% Lamb Wool Ralph Lauren Top $5
> 
> View attachment 2522395
> 
> 
> Max Mara Pants $6
> 
> View attachment 2522397
> 
> 
> J Crew Sweater $3.50
> 
> View attachment 2522394
> 
> 
> For the boyfriend:
> 
> Burberrys Sweater $5
> 
> View attachment 2522399
> 
> 
> Working Nintendo 64 w/ Controllers $10
> 
> View attachment 2522400
> 
> 
> And the best one of all...
> 
> Chanel Trousers!! $5
> 
> View attachment 2522401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522402


----------



## Tomsmom

kcarmona said:


> Ladies, I think I hit the Goodwill JACKPOT today! Can't believe how lucky I got
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Blazer $6
> 
> View attachment 2522393
> 
> 
> DKNY Trousers $5
> 
> View attachment 2522398
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta Robe $6
> 
> View attachment 2522396
> 
> 
> 100% Lamb Wool Ralph Lauren Top $5
> 
> View attachment 2522395
> 
> 
> Max Mara Pants $6
> 
> View attachment 2522397
> 
> 
> J Crew Sweater $3.50
> 
> View attachment 2522394
> 
> 
> For the boyfriend:
> 
> Burberrys Sweater $5
> 
> View attachment 2522399
> 
> 
> Working Nintendo 64 w/ Controllers $10
> 
> View attachment 2522400
> 
> 
> And the best one of all...
> 
> Chanel Trousers!! $5
> 
> View attachment 2522401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522402


 
Woah!!!  Chanel for 5.00, amazing!!  Great haul


----------



## jamamcg

Thanks for the comments on the bag. I think I will let it pass as I just got a pair of chanel espadrille high tops so I'm low on funds and I really don't need a pack pack as the one that I have been using for about 8 years is still in great shape.


----------



## lazlo8

I was over at Trader Joe' buying raw almonds (yum) and their 'tuna for cats'  (cause Gonzo has Spring Fever and can't stop watching birds ... and chasing string ... and following me) and I thought I would drop into Marshall's ...

Cause it's always fun to nail polish shop there ... or look for perfume.

I did not find such things ...but I did find the last pair of these ....




Retails for $350 ... I paid $26


So comfy ... I could jog in these

I wonder how long it ha been since I bought a new pair of shoesssssss ....


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> Saw this in a charity shop window on the way to get my hair cut. What do you all think.
> 
> View attachment 2521099
> 
> View attachment 2521100


 
It's a really pretty backpack!  It seems reasonable to me ... I mean if I wanted that and would use it ...  It's very attractive.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I found a new thrift store today and they had a $.99 sale on all shoes, clothing and bags. I got there late so there wasn't much left (people were leaving with garbage bags full of stuff LOL).


 

You got great stuff!!  You know I love a 99cent sale!  The shoes are darling and that blazer looks so comfy.  I love blazers.



kcarmona said:


> Ladies, I think I hit the Goodwill JACKPOT today! Can't believe how lucky I got
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Blazer $6
> 
> View attachment 2522393
> 
> 
> DKNY Trousers $5
> 
> View attachment 2522398
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta Robe $6
> 
> View attachment 2522396
> 
> 
> 100% Lamb Wool Ralph Lauren Top $5
> 
> View attachment 2522395
> 
> 
> Max Mara Pants $6
> 
> View attachment 2522397
> 
> 
> J Crew Sweater $3.50
> 
> View attachment 2522394
> 
> 
> For the boyfriend:
> 
> Burberrys Sweater $5
> 
> View attachment 2522399
> 
> 
> Working Nintendo 64 w/ Controllers $10
> 
> View attachment 2522400
> 
> 
> And the best one of all...
> 
> Chanel Trousers!! $5
> 
> View attachment 2522401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522402


 
Yeah you did hit the jackpot!!!  Chanel!!! And the YSL blazer is to die for!!


----------



## lazlo8

I need to go to a support center for people who just finished watching the end of Breaking Bad.

(maybe we can talk about it in the great big nail polish cookbook perfume corner)


----------



## authenticplease

kcarmona said:


> Ladies, I think I hit the Goodwill JACKPOT today! Can't believe how lucky I got
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Blazer $6
> 
> View attachment 2522393
> 
> 
> DKNY Trousers $5
> 
> View attachment 2522398
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta Robe $6
> 
> View attachment 2522396
> 
> 
> 100% Lamb Wool Ralph Lauren Top $5
> 
> View attachment 2522395
> 
> 
> Max Mara Pants $6
> 
> View attachment 2522397
> 
> 
> J Crew Sweater $3.50
> 
> View attachment 2522394
> 
> 
> For the boyfriend:
> 
> Burberrys Sweater $5
> 
> View attachment 2522399
> 
> 
> Working Nintendo 64 w/ Controllers $10
> 
> View attachment 2522400
> 
> 
> And the best one of all...
> 
> Chanel Trousers!! $5
> 
> View attachment 2522401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522402



  I love days when this happens!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> I need to go to a support center for people who just finished watching the end of Breaking Bad.
> 
> (maybe we can talk about it in the great big nail polish cookbook perfume corner)




I'm here for you, am a Breaking Bad fanatic! How come I never saw you in the BB thread?


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> I'm here for you, am a Breaking Bad fanatic! How come I never saw you in the BB thread?


 
Yeah you never see me anywhere but here cause I don't really get out much. I didn't know there was a BB thread. Plus I have no TeeVee ... just internet so I had to wait for the last half of season 5 to come out on Netflix. Then I watched the whole second half at once. Pretty much.

I feel so sad that it's really over. Such a great show. Although they could always Days of Our Lives revive him since we didn't really see him dead. *le sigh*

I better call Saul.

*sobs* .... Hey it was so much better than the ending of Dexter. Dead eyed lumberjack copout.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah you never see me anywhere but here cause I don't really get out much. I didn't know there was a BB thread. Plus I have no TeeVee ... just internet so I had to wait for the last half of season 5 to come out on Netflix. Then I watched the whole second half at once. Pretty much.
> 
> I feel so sad that it's really over. Such a great show. Although they could always Days of Our Lives revive him since we didn't really see him dead. *le sigh*
> 
> I better call Saul.
> 
> *sobs* .... Hey it was so much better than the ending of Dexter. Dead eyed lumberjack copout.




Dexter's finale sucked. I think that series hit an all time high with John Lithgow as the Trinity killer. ( yep, I was on the Dexter thread too) 

What you have to watch when it comes to Netflix is the new HBO series a True Detective. OMG! It starts off slow, but it is blowing me away. I usually don't pay for premium cable channels ( well I did cause I loved Dexter and then dropped when season was over ) last year Verizon FIOS gave me HBO free for 4 months which coincided with Game of Thrones. I got hooked on that, and they gave me an offer $8 month for HBO so I jumped and started with True Detective. It stars Woody Harrelson and Matthew McConaughy and they are both amazing. It's going to run for a couple off seasons ( like American Horror Story-do you watch? You need to, season 1is best. ) and is awesome. I tape it on Sunday night and my BFF watch every Sat night ( except I cheated with the last 3 ) anyway they are going to use different stars each year, so it will be interesting to see where it goes.

They are working on a Better Call Saul series, so we will have to see where that goes. There was a sendup of BB on You Tube done with elementary school kids that was priceless.


----------



## Ryan

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah you never see me anywhere but here cause I don't really get out much. I didn't know there was a BB thread. Plus I have no TeeVee ... just internet so I had to wait for the last half of season 5 to come out on Netflix. Then I watched the whole second half at once. Pretty much.
> 
> I feel so sad that it's really over. Such a great show. Although they could always Days of Our Lives revive him since we didn't really see him dead. *le sigh*
> 
> I better call Saul.
> 
> *sobs* .... Hey it was so much better than the ending of Dexter. Dead eyed lumberjack copout.


Ugh, came here to see secondhand treasures and got a Breaking Bad spoiler instead.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Dexter's finale sucked. I think that series hit an all time high with John Lithgow as the Trinity killer. ( yep, I was on the Dexter thread too)
> 
> What you have to watch when it comes to Netflix is the new HBO series a True Detective. OMG! It starts off slow, but it is blowing me away. I usually don't pay for premium cable channels ( well I did cause I loved Dexter and then dropped when season was over ) last year Verizon FIOS gave me HBO free for 4 months which coincided with Game of Thrones. I got hooked on that, and they gave me an offer $8 month for HBO so I jumped and started with True Detective. It stars Woody Harrelson and Matthew McConaughy and they are both amazing. It's going to run for a couple off seasons ( like American Horror Story-do you watch? You need to, season 1is best. ) and is awesome. I tape it on Sunday night and my BFF watch every Sat night ( except I cheated with the last 3 ) anyway they are going to use different stars each year, so it will be interesting to see where it goes.
> 
> They are working on a Better Call Saul series, so we will have to see where that goes. There was a sendup of BB on You Tube done with elementary school kids that was priceless.


American Horror Story First Season was awesome. My 3 favorites so far on Netflix are Weeds, Damages and The Tudors. I started watching Breaking Bad (which everyone I know just loved) and 6 episodes in, I just couldn't get into it. What's  wrong with me??? 
[The Thrift part of this is: we don't pay for cable and save $100+ a month so we can go Thrift Shopping!!!]


----------



## lazlo8

LisaK026 said:


> American Horror Story First Season was awesome. My 3 favorites so far on Netflix are Weeds, Damages and The Tudors. I started watching Breaking Bad (which everyone I know just loved) and 6 episodes in, I just couldn't get into it. What's wrong with me???
> [The Thrift part of this is: we don't pay for cable and save $100+ a month so we can go Thrift Shopping!!!]


 

Aw the Tudors!  I'm the King of England!  Ladyash's future husband!

Nothing's wrong with ya!  It does start slow and it's dark as heck.  And yeah no paying for cable!


----------



## lazlo8

I went to a bag sale today ... it was $10 a bag ... I got about 10 items ... so it was $1 each ... really happy!






Yellow silk and bamboo printed I. Magnin hand rolled silk scarf





My first genuine Frye boots ... made in the USA









Came with free shoe polish! Bonus!





Look at the Marshall's tag on my new shoes 





$360 to $26 .. nice!





More I Magnin ... these are kind of darling flats ... $1 each pair


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> American Horror Story First Season was awesome. My 3 favorites so far on Netflix are Weeds, Damages and The Tudors. I started watching Breaking Bad (which everyone I know just loved) and 6 episodes in, I just couldn't get into it. What's  wrong with me???




My BFF couldn't get into BReaking Bad either. Cobaltblu, One of the mods here and a friend from the Bish thread turned me onto it. I don't think I became obsessed til season 2. It is worthwhile sticking it out. 

I LOVE the Tudors! The section with Anne Boleyn was my fav part. 

I just finished binge watchingThe Killing last week. I had seen season 3, but not the first 2and I highly recommend it. The ending was one I did not see coming. It's funny, I didn't have cable til. 5 years ago, and the first 2 years it was all a Food Network all the time as I love to cook. Also big on HGTV. Then I branched out. Do you watch Sherlock or Downton Abbey? I'm such a pushover for British dramas.

Lazlo, after a lovely sunny weekend where we had 4 50 degree days ( I broke out my shorts! ) the Polar Vortex has returned in full force. Record cold and another storm due Monday, 6to 12 in. My head is going back in the oven!


----------



## lazlo8

Slippers! (too smallish for me I think ... Mom may inherit these) But they are cozy and warm ...





Intense book $4 ... it looked like someone donated their fashion school books. I only bought this one but I may go back and get the others. The $4 price tag thru me ... really rare to find anything like these. 










Maternity wear has come a long way huh?





aw the 70's!




The rest of the bag sale I bought slips ... and lingerie ...





...

freakin Frye for $1 ...


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> My BFF couldn't get into BReaking Bad either. Cobaltblu, One of the mods here and a friend from the Bish thread turned me onto it. I don't think I became obsessed til season 2. It is worthwhile sticking it out.
> 
> I LOVE the Tudors! The section with Anne Boleyn was my fav part.
> 
> I just finished binge watchingThe Killing last week. I had seen season 3, but not the first 2and I highly recommend it. The ending was one I did not see coming. It's funny, I didn't have cable til. 5 years ago, and the first 2 years it was all a Food Network all the time as I love to cook. Also big on HGTV. Then I branched out. Do you watch Sherlock or Downton Abbey? I'm such a pushover for British dramas.
> 
> Lazlo, after a lovely sunny weekend where we had 4 50 degree days ( I broke out my shorts! ) the Polar Vortex has returned in full force. Record cold and another storm due Monday, 6to 12 in. My head is going back in the oven!


 
Yes I loveeeee cooking shows! I love Downton Abbey. I wonder if I would like Sherlock. Not the biggest Shelock Holmes fan in general ... all that ... walking around twirling your mustache and wearing a trenchcoat. And I agree the Tudors Anne Boleyn really made me feel so sorry for ... everyone ... except Henry. Love British Drama. Just watched the BBC Emma ... long one ... recent 2012 I think. Finally someone did Emma right! It was finally long enough!

Now someone needs to make Jane Eyre.

And don't put your head in the oven!  Spring is halfway here!  The jasmine is blooming!  They are not selling seedlings for veggie gardens yet (I checked) but ... it will be over soon that polar a-hole vortex!  Stay alive and enjoy Spring!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> Ladies, I think I hit the Goodwill JACKPOT today! Can't believe how lucky I got
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Blazer $6
> 
> View attachment 2522393
> 
> 
> DKNY Trousers $5
> 
> View attachment 2522398
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta Robe $6
> 
> View attachment 2522396
> 
> 
> 100% Lamb Wool Ralph Lauren Top $5
> 
> View attachment 2522395
> 
> 
> Max Mara Pants $6
> 
> View attachment 2522397
> 
> 
> J Crew Sweater $3.50
> 
> View attachment 2522394
> 
> 
> For the boyfriend:
> 
> Burberrys Sweater $5
> 
> View attachment 2522399
> 
> 
> Working Nintendo 64 w/ Controllers $10
> 
> View attachment 2522400
> 
> 
> And the best one of all...
> 
> Chanel Trousers!! $5
> 
> View attachment 2522401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522402



Yowza! Total score. Way to go!



lazlo8 said:


> I was over at Trader Joe' buying raw almonds (yum) and their 'tuna for cats'  (cause Gonzo has Spring Fever and can't stop watching birds ... and chasing string ... and following me) and I thought I would drop into Marshall's ...
> 
> Cause it's always fun to nail polish shop there ... or look for perfume.
> 
> I did not find such things ...but I did find the last pair of these ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retails for $350 ... I paid $26
> 
> 
> So comfy ... I could jog in these
> 
> I wonder how long it ha been since I bought a new pair of shoesssssss ....



OMG these are so cute!!! I love them! Do you read the TJMaxx/Marshalls thread? We love this stuff! I just posted pics of some J Brand skinny jeans I got for $7. They had like 7 or more stickers on it....like yours! Yep, that's right...I'm on the TJMaxx & the NM Last Call/Saks Off Fifth threads, too. Nobody should be more scared than my hubby though!


----------



## lazlo8

LuxeDeb said:


> Yowza! Total score. Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG these are so cute!!! I love them! Do you read the TJMaxx/Marshalls thread? We love this stuff! I just posted pics of some J Brand skinny jeans I got for $7. They had like 7 or more stickers on it....like yours! Yep, that's right...I'm on the TJMaxx & the NM Last Call/Saks Off Fifth threads, too. Nobody should be more scared than my hubby though!


 
Oh I just LOVE your new J Brand Jeans!  Such a great color! I try to stay outta that TJ Maxx Marshall's grey area ... I often fail at this though...

 Gotta Love Rebecca Minkoff shoes!  A lady stalked me a bit after she saw me try them on.  A couple days ago I was shopping for fruits and veggies and I had my back turned analyzing almond milk ... and some creeper stole my recyclable grocery bags.  Took 3 outta 5 of them!  They were thrifted for 25 cents each ...I didn't realize til I didn't have enough bags at the checkout!  Vicious gangs of deviants stalking by the celery.  

That tangent to say I am more wary of creepers today and I practically ran to the checkout clutching them to my bosom!  Like the Dowager Countess ...


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Oh I just LOVE your new J Brand Jeans!  Such a great color! I try to stay outta that TJ Maxx Marshall's grey area ... I often fail at this though...
> 
> Gotta Love Rebecca Minkoff shoes!  A lady stalked me a bit after she saw me try them on.  A couple days ago I was shopping for fruits and veggies and I had my back turned analyzing almond milk ... and some creeper stole my recyclable grocery bags.  Took 3 outta 5 of them!  They were thrifted for 25 cents each ...I didn't realize til I didn't have enough bags at the checkout!  Vicious gangs of deviants stalking by the celery.
> 
> That tangent to say I am more wary of creepers today and I practically ran to the checkout clutching them to my bosom!  Like the Dowager Countess ...




I love Maggie Smith, glad she finally had some zingers in the season finale!


----------



## kcarmona

authenticplease said:


> I love days when this happens!


Thanks! The funny thing is I've never had any luck with GW or SA before and I had been to this location and found nothing. But I was feeling lucky today   It was also a GW "Superstore." Does anyone know how these differ from the regular GW's?


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok on to some deals! These are from my recent 75% off consignment store spree. It was another one of my "sprees" so it will take some time to post pics of everything.
> 
> Chloe leather boots. Miu Miu leather handbag
> View attachment 2520925
> View attachment 2520926
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi suede maryjanes
> View attachment 2520927
> View attachment 2520928
> 
> 
> Prada leather handbag with stones
> View attachment 2520929
> View attachment 2520930
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520931


Those are some awesome finds. My favorite is that gorgeous Prada bag. 


kcarmona said:


> Ladies, I think I hit the Goodwill JACKPOT today! Can't believe how lucky I got
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Blazer $6
> 
> View attachment 2522393
> 
> 
> DKNY Trousers $5
> 
> View attachment 2522398
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta Robe $6
> 
> View attachment 2522396
> 
> 
> 100% Lamb Wool Ralph Lauren Top $5
> 
> View attachment 2522395
> 
> 
> Max Mara Pants $6
> 
> View attachment 2522397
> 
> 
> J Crew Sweater $3.50
> 
> View attachment 2522394
> 
> 
> For the boyfriend:
> 
> Burberrys Sweater $5
> 
> View attachment 2522399
> 
> 
> Working Nintendo 64 w/ Controllers $10
> 
> View attachment 2522400
> 
> 
> And the best one of all...
> 
> Chanel Trousers!! $5
> 
> View attachment 2522401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522402


Love it when GW misses the good stuff! $5 Chanel and Burberry - you did great!!!


lazlo8 said:


> I was over at Trader Joe' buying raw almonds (yum) and their 'tuna for cats'  (cause Gonzo has Spring Fever and can't stop watching birds ... and chasing string ... and following me) and I thought I would drop into Marshall's ...
> 
> Cause it's always fun to nail polish shop there ... or look for perfume.
> 
> I did not find such things ...but I did find the last pair of these ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retails for $350 ... I paid $26
> 
> 
> So comfy ... I could jog in these
> 
> I wonder how long it ha been since I bought a new pair of shoesssssss ....


Absolutely love your little shoes. 

And congrats of your first Fryes! May they not be the last )


----------



## magdalinka

Haven't found anything descent in 2 months. The thrifts are drying up...
Although yesterday was my lucky trifty day. Found this gorgeous barely used Rebecca Minkoff wallet on a chain clutch (MSRP $195) and Fendi earrings $3 each. I got stalked for the RM bag but I was not putting it down 
View attachment 2523954

	

		
			
		

		
	
2523955[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2523956
View attachment 2523957


----------



## lazlo8

magdalinka said:


> Haven't found anything descent in 2 months. The thrifts are drying up...
> Although yesterday was my lucky trifty day. Found this gorgeous barely used Rebecca Minkoff wallet on a chain clutch (MSRP $195) and Fendi earrings $3 each. I got stalked for the RM bag but I was not putting it down
> View attachment 2523954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2523955[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523956
> View attachment 2523957


 
That is a great bag!  I love the zipper trim!  Love the Fendi earrings too!

 2 months and it has been dry dry dry?  That sucks.  And that's a long time.  How weird!  I always have to laugh at being stalked. since I have stalked many an item myself.  It's always so unreal when someone puts the item down!  Christmas!


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> Aw the Tudors!  I'm the King of England!  Ladyash's future husband!
> 
> Nothing's wrong with ya!  It does start slow and it's dark as heck.  And yeah no paying for cable!





chowlover2 said:


> My BFF couldn't get into BReaking Bad either. Cobaltblu, One of the mods here and a friend from the Bish thread turned me onto it. I don't think I became obsessed til season 2. It is worthwhile sticking it out.
> 
> I LOVE the Tudors! The section with Anne Boleyn was my fav part.
> 
> I just finished binge watchingThe Killing last week. I had seen season 3, but not the first 2and I highly recommend it. The ending was one I did not see coming. It's funny, I didn't have cable til. 5 years ago, and the first 2 years it was all a Food Network all the time as I love to cook. Also big on HGTV. Then I branched out. Do you watch Sherlock or Downton Abbey? I'm such a pushover for British dramas.
> 
> Lazlo, after a lovely sunny weekend where we had 4 50 degree days ( I broke out my shorts! ) the Polar Vortex has returned in full force. Record cold and another storm due Monday, 6to 12 in. My head is going back in the oven!



I have watched Downton almost from the start. I was glad to find the PBS channel on my ROKU, so I can watch it the day after it airs (not to mention current Antique Roadshows), and I started watching Sherlock, I'm about 3 episodes in. There is so much stuff to watch on Netflix.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I have watched Downton almost from the start. I was glad to find the PBS channel on my ROKU, so I can watch it the day after it airs (not to mention current Antique Roadshows), and I started watching Sherlock, I'm about 3 episodes in. There is so much stuff to watch on Netflix.




Netflix=Heaven! LOL!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> Ladies, I think I hit the Goodwill JACKPOT today! Can't believe how lucky I got
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Blazer $6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKNY Trousers $5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta Robe $6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Lamb Wool Ralph Lauren Top $5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Mara Pants $6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew Sweater $3.50
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boyfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> Burberrys Sweater $5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working Nintendo 64 w/ Controllers $10
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best one of all...
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Trousers!! $5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Gotta Love chanel for $5!!!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Haven't found anything descent in 2 months. The thrifts are drying up...
> Although yesterday was my lucky trifty day. Found this gorgeous barely used Rebecca Minkoff wallet on a chain clutch (MSRP $195) and Fendi earrings $3 each. I got stalked for the RM bag but I was not putting it down
> View attachment 2523954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2523955[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523956
> View attachment 2523957




The Rebeca is cute! I agree Very hard to find good stuff!!


----------



## Pao9

After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet. 

Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!! 

There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500. 
Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!


----------



## lazlo8

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327


 
How lovely!  How lovely!    Makes me so happy for you!

You're so smart too to know one was real and one was fake ...


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Haven't found anything descent in 2 months. The thrifts are drying up...
> Although yesterday was my lucky trifty day. Found this gorgeous barely used Rebecca Minkoff wallet on a chain clutch (MSRP $195) and Fendi earrings $3 each. I got stalked for the RM bag but I was not putting it down
> View attachment 2523954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2523955[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523956
> View attachment 2523957


 

Love the color on the RM and such pretty earrings!



Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327


 
Wow, you did awesome, go you !


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> I went to a bag sale today ... it was $10 a bag ... I got about 10 items ... so it was $1 each ... really happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow silk and bamboo printed I. Magnin hand rolled silk scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first genuine Frye boots ... made in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came with free shoe polish! Bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Marshall's tag on my new shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $360 to $26 .. nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More I Magnin ... these are kind of darling flats ... $1 each pair



You cleaned up! I love the Frye's and it's go western in Texas right now; those boots would look so fine,


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Oh I just LOVE your new J Brand Jeans! Such a great color! I try to stay outta that TJ Maxx Marshall's grey area ... I often fail at this though...
> 
> Gotta Love Rebecca Minkoff shoes! A lady stalked me a bit after she saw me try them on. A couple days ago I was shopping for fruits and veggies and I had my back turned analyzing almond milk ... and some creeper stole my recyclable grocery bags. Took 3 outta 5 of them! They were thrifted for 25 cents each ...I didn't realize til I didn't have enough bags at the checkout! Vicious gangs of deviants stalking by the celery.
> 
> That tangent to say I am more wary of creepers today and I practically ran to the checkout clutching them to my bosom! Like the Dowager Countess ...


Laz you are soooo funny! The shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327


 Congratulations on such a smart wonderful buy! It's beautiful....


----------



## Raven3766

I bought a Tiffany locket for my birthday. It is engraved on the front with "Valentine".


----------



## chowlover2

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327




What a find! I die!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> I went to a bag sale today ... it was $10 a bag ... I got about 10 items ... so it was $1 each ... really happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow silk and bamboo printed I. Magnin hand rolled silk scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first genuine Frye boots ... made in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came with free shoe polish! Bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Marshall's tag on my new shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $360 to $26 .. nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More I Magnin ... these are kind of darling flats ... $1 each pair



Awesome deal on the Marshall's shoes and love the Frye boots!!


----------



## JPA

I purchased an Acne Leather Celeste dress for $89!


----------



## Pao9

JPA said:


> I purchased an Acne Leather Celeste dress for $89!




Pics!!!! That's a great price!


----------



## Pao9

Lazzz those frye boots were already an amazing price at Marshalls and you got an even better deal!!! Crazy!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327



Beautiful Chanel...there was a fake one of these at Goodwill here recently. Thanks to comparing details with an ebay listing (imprints on the wristband clasp weren't right) I was saved from making a $200 mistake. The face was near-perfect...always look for the tiny details...CONGRATS to you!


----------



## LisaK026

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327


S C O R E !!!!  Congratulations. I like the wedding band too.


----------



## JPA

Pao9 said:


> Pics!!!! That's a great price!



Here's an awful photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am actually trying to sell it because it was a size too big and I was planning on getting it tailored but it still fits awkwardly. =(


----------



## Raven3766

I went to the "warehouse" sale today. Everything was $1 and under, except furniture. Anyway, I wnet through once and came out with St. John sweater and a few other items. The second time I went through, I found this painting by an folk artist name Edward Bledsoe. It cost a $1 but from what I can tell on the web, the prices of his work is $700 to $2000. I think...I will have to do more research.
http://


I also purchased these Van Horn Hayward lucite votive holders for $1.99 to $2.99 from GW.
http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140301_165222_zpsnb6rrucc.jpg.html"]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140301_165244_zpsf68giwww.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pao9

Lisa K026 said:


> S C O R E !!!!  Congratulations. I like the wedding band too.



Thanks it's bvlgari


----------



## Pao9

JOODLZ said:


> Beautiful Chanel...there was a fake one of these at Goodwill here recently. Thanks to comparing details with an ebay listing (imprints on the wristband clasp weren't right) I was saved from making a $200 mistake. The face was near-perfect...always look for the tiny details...CONGRATS to you!





Exactly! The other one was ceramic too but with the diamonds around, so I asked the girl since they were a pawnshop if they had the diamond readers and she said it was broken and that a brand like chanel wouldn't have diamonds on their watches. I think she believes chanel is like Michael kors. The big difference were the bolts in the back. A GW written real small by the wrist band and the turn of the dial. I've become an expert! Lol! I had to be 100% sure vegore taking it to Chanel, I would be soooo embarrassed if it was a fake! I was still scared for 5 weeks!!! That's why I didn't share it sooner! Lol!


----------



## Pao9

JPA said:


> Here's an awful photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually trying to sell it because it was a size too big and I was planning on getting it tailored but it still fits awkwardly. =(




I'm pretty sure you will sell it well!!


----------



## elvisgurly

magdalinka said:


> Haven't found anything descent in 2 months. The thrifts are drying up...
> Although yesterday was my lucky trifty day. Found this gorgeous barely used Rebecca Minkoff wallet on a chain clutch (MSRP $195) and Fendi earrings $3 each. I got stalked for the RM bag but I was not putting it down
> View attachment 2523954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2523955[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523956
> View attachment 2523957




Cute bag; hopefully, it picks up.

On Monday my sister and I went to GoodWill and I bought an Ella Moss sweater, a few Banana Republic sweaters, and a Lily Pulitzer shirt that I realized after had a few holes.  I was surprised to see a few designer pieces, but way too small for me.


----------



## elvisgurly

kcarmona said:


> Ladies, I think I hit the Goodwill JACKPOT today! Can't believe how lucky I got
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Blazer $6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKNY Trousers $5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta Robe $6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Lamb Wool Ralph Lauren Top $5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Mara Pants $6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew Sweater $3.50
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the boyfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> Burberrys Sweater $5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working Nintendo 64 w/ Controllers $10
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best one of all...
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Trousers!! $5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522402




Great haul.


----------



## elvisgurly

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327




Nice score and how awesome that Chanel did that for free.


----------



## Tuuli35

Great finds everyone! 
I had long break from thrift stores, mostly thanks to the weather. We had lots of snow and cold days and roads were just too bad for most of January and February and whenever I made my way out there, found nothing. So, it was good time for my wallet but not for me, as I really missed it. Had Sherlock and Doctor Who watching marathons. 
Anyway, yesterday was the first day when I actually found something. It is Polo Ralph Lauren satchel. I have always admired that plaid. It was 12.99 and in great condition! 

I have missed you!


----------



## skyqueen

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327


OMG...deal of all deals! Congrats!


----------



## jamamcg

Found these brown suede Loake monk shoes today and got them for £4.99. Never heard of them before, but they are really well made. Looked them up and they hold a Royal warrant, shoe makers to the royal family. And retail for £150. Not bad.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Great finds everyone!

I have not thirfted in weeks.  Too busy hoarding cheap or free toothpaste,dish soap and detergent from CVS!  OMG this couponing is crazy ...I love it


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2526803
> 
> 
> Found these brown suede Loake monk shoes today and got them for £4.99. Never heard of them before, but they are really well made. Looked them up and they hold a Royal warrant, shoe makers to the royal family. And retail for £150. Not bad.


Those are some beautiful shoes; they look so well made and in great shape. _*Jama did you see my first Vivienne Westwood? It's on the authentication thread, tell me what you think. _


----------



## Raven3766

Tuuli35 said:


> Great finds everyone!
> I had long break from thrift stores, mostly thanks to the weather. We had lots of snow and cold days and roads were just too bad for most of January and February and whenever I made my way out there, found nothing. So, it was good time for my wallet but not for me, as I really missed it. Had Sherlock and Doctor Who watching marathons.
> Anyway, yesterday was the first day when I actually found something. It is Polo Ralph Lauren satchel. I have always admired that plaid. It was 12.99 and in great condition!
> 
> I have missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526647


 That is a nice bag, way to go after coming out of hibernation.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Haven't found anything descent in 2 months. The thrifts are drying up...
> Although yesterday was my lucky trifty day. Found this gorgeous barely used Rebecca Minkoff wallet on a chain clutch (MSRP $195) and Fendi earrings $3 each. I got stalked for the RM bag but I was not putting it down
> View attachment 2523954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2523955[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523956
> View attachment 2523957


RM and Fendi, great deals in one day. You have to watch it, people will take things out of your basket.  I found a vintage Gucci and covered it with a scarf, but I still didn't feel safe.


----------



## scbear00

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327


oh my GOD, what pawn shop do you frequent (if you care to share, of course)?!  I don't know if I could have stopped shaking to pay haha.


----------



## authenticplease

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Great finds everyone!
> 
> I have not thirfted in weeks.  Too busy hoarding cheap or free toothpaste,dish soap and detergent from CVS!  OMG this couponing is crazy ...I love it




Haha  very addictive!  

I do it b/c it gives me mad money when I am not having to spend on the luxuries in life....toothpaste, toilet paper & nail polish!  

CVS is the best for toothpaste and nail polish!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are more of my 75% off consignment shop deals.

Erdem silk dress (spendy brand, they dont usually show up @ consignment. It has bee & butterflies on it) $32




Missoni dress (they had it mismarked as M Missoni. Score!) $45




Alice & Olivia cut velvet dress $15. Red Valentino strapless dress $27 




Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt $17.50



Tods handbag $100



Gucci handbag $130


----------



## lazlo8

I had a pretty good Sunday Morning thrift.


https://www.neimanmarcus.com/J-Bran...-Rise-Flared-Jeans-Denim/prod135360017/p.prod


J Brand Bette in Mystery... High Waisted... bells ... quite a look. Not sure I can do it. But willing to try ... for $1









School of Women Denim

(these are pretty cute but cut crazy small ....)





Marc Jacobs top








There's a J. Crew Factory (dots on the tag) and a cobalt blue top from LUSH

I promised myself I would focus on tops






Miss Sixty pleated cami






I bought this dress to use the fabric and the buttons






these buttons look like moonstones
Allofit ... $1 a piece


----------



## lazlo8

Gonzo suggests finding a very furry friend to rest your head on.


----------



## lazlo8

Tuuli35 said:


> Great finds everyone!
> I had long break from thrift stores, mostly thanks to the weather. We had lots of snow and cold days and roads were just too bad for most of January and February and whenever I made my way out there, found nothing. So, it was good time for my wallet but not for me, as I really missed it. Had Sherlock and Doctor Who watching marathons.
> Anyway, yesterday was the first day when I actually found something. It is Polo Ralph Lauren satchel. I have always admired that plaid. It was 12.99 and in great condition!
> 
> I have missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526647


 
That is a downright beautiful bag! Love the plaid!



jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2526803
> 
> 
> Found these brown suede Loake monk shoes today and got them for £4.99. Never heard of them before, but they are really well made. Looked them up and they hold a Royal warrant, shoe makers to the royal family. And retail for £150. Not bad.


 
Royal Warrant sounds very serious! Gorgeous shoes!



authenticplease said:


> Haha very addictive!
> 
> I do it b/c it gives me mad money when I am not having to spend on the luxuries in life....toothpaste, toilet paper & nail polish!
> 
> CVS is the best for toothpaste and nail polish!!


 
So so true!  I have so much for so little because of CVS.



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my 75% off consignment shop deals.
> 
> Erdem silk dress (spendy brand, they dont usually show up @ consignment. It has bee & butterflies on it) $32
> View attachment 2527413
> View attachment 2527414
> 
> 
> Missoni dress (they had it mismarked as M Missoni. Score!) $45
> View attachment 2527415
> View attachment 2527416
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia cut velvet dress $15. Red Valentino strapless dress $27
> View attachment 2527418
> View attachment 2527419
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt $17.50
> View attachment 2527420
> 
> 
> Tods handbag $100
> View attachment 2527421
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag $130
> View attachment 2527422
> View attachment 2527423


 
I mean ... holy MOLY  ...  My gosh I would LOVE to have a tour of your closet.



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Great finds everyone!
> 
> I have not thirfted in weeks. Too busy hoarding cheap or free toothpaste,dish soap and detergent from CVS! OMG this couponing is crazy ...I love it


 
Yes, it is very tough to balance the thrifting and the couponing. I took a break because eventually I had too much body wash, shampoo and so on.  I'm easing back in though,  all it took was running low on toilet paper and suddenly I am back in the game!

I have to organize my stock pile ... I think I told you that I have so much mouthwash that I found a recipe using it for pedicures ....  and the body wash?  At one point CVS body wash was a money maker so I think I have 50 bottles ...  Another case of... what can I do with this stuff!?  I mean beyond washing my body? ....  LOL!  It's hella fun!


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> I had a pretty good Sunday Morning thrift.
> 
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/J-Bran...-Rise-Flared-Jeans-Denim/prod135360017/p.prod
> 
> 
> J Brand Bette in Mystery... High Waisted... bells ... quite a look. Not sure I can do it. But willing to try ... for $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School of Women Denim
> 
> (these are pretty cute but cut crazy small ....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a J. Crew Factory (dots on the tag) and a cobalt blue top from LUSH
> 
> I promised myself I would focus on tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sixty pleated cami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this dress to use the fabric and the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these buttons look like moonstones
> Allofit ... $1 a piece




Love the J. Brands.  I'm always looking for some vintage or vintage looking jeans.  What size did they go up to back then?


----------



## lazlo8

elvisgurly said:


> Love the J. Brands. I'm always looking for some vintage or vintage looking jeans. What size did they go up to back then?


 

The J Brand is divine denim ....  so so soft and immediately comfy.  These are truly high waisted.  I will need to wear platforms.  At least 4 inches ...  J Brand is pretty accurate and true to size.  

Is that what you are asking?  Every pair of J Brand that I own is so stretchy!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Gonzo suggests finding a very furry friend to rest your head on.




Awwwww!


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> Awwwww!


 
He gets by with a little help from his Fren ...


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> I had a pretty good Sunday Morning thrift.
> 
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/J-Bran...-Rise-Flared-Jeans-Denim/prod135360017/p.prod
> 
> 
> J Brand Bette in Mystery... High Waisted... bells ... quite a look. Not sure I can do it. But willing to try ... for $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School of Women Denim
> 
> (these are pretty cute but cut crazy small ....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a J. Crew Factory (dots on the tag) and a cobalt blue top from LUSH
> 
> I promised myself I would focus on tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sixty pleated cami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this dress to use the fabric and the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these buttons look like moonstones
> Allofit ... $1 a piece


 

I love your Sunday Thrifts !


----------



## Tomsmom

Tuuli35 said:


> Great finds everyone!
> I had long break from thrift stores, mostly thanks to the weather. We had lots of snow and cold days and roads were just too bad for most of January and February and whenever I made my way out there, found nothing. So, it was good time for my wallet but not for me, as I really missed it. Had Sherlock and Doctor Who watching marathons.
> Anyway, yesterday was the first day when I actually found something. It is Polo Ralph Lauren satchel. I have always admired that plaid. It was 12.99 and in great condition!
> 
> I have missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526647


 

Nice plaid!  



luvsagreatdeal said:


> Great finds everyone!
> 
> I have not thirfted in weeks.  Too busy hoarding cheap or free toothpaste,dish soap and detergent from CVS!  OMG this couponing is crazy ...I love it


 

I definitely need to get back to couponing, have fun!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2526803
> 
> 
> Found these brown suede Loake monk shoes today and got them for £4.99. Never heard of them before, but they are really well made. Looked them up and they hold a Royal warrant, shoe makers to the royal family. And retail for £150. Not bad.


 
Those are some nice shoes Jama!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my 75% off consignment shop deals.
> 
> Erdem silk dress (spendy brand, they dont usually show up @ consignment. It has bee & butterflies on it) $32
> View attachment 2527413
> View attachment 2527414
> 
> 
> Missoni dress (they had it mismarked as M Missoni. Score!) $45
> View attachment 2527415
> View attachment 2527416
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia cut velvet dress $15. Red Valentino strapless dress $27
> View attachment 2527418
> View attachment 2527419
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt $17.50
> View attachment 2527420
> 
> 
> Tods handbag $100
> View attachment 2527421
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag $130
> View attachment 2527422
> View attachment 2527423


 
Awesome finds!


----------



## Pao9

scbear00 said:


> oh my GOD, what pawn shop do you frequent (if you care to share, of course)?!  I don't know if I could have stopped shaking to pay haha.




Sure it's a value pawn, I think it's a chain. I've been to several different ones and nada! But this one is in front of a casino! Lol!!


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my 75% off consignment shop deals.
> 
> Erdem silk dress (spendy brand, they dont usually show up @ consignment. It has bee & butterflies on it) $32
> View attachment 2527413
> View attachment 2527414
> 
> 
> Missoni dress (they had it mismarked as M Missoni. Score!) $45
> View attachment 2527415
> View attachment 2527416
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia cut velvet dress $15. Red Valentino strapless dress $27
> View attachment 2527418
> View attachment 2527419
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt $17.50
> View attachment 2527420
> 
> 
> Tods handbag $100
> View attachment 2527421
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag $130
> View attachment 2527422
> View attachment 2527423




You kill me with these consignment deals!!! Love the erdem and Missoni!!!


----------



## Pao9

lazlo8 said:


> I had a pretty good Sunday Morning thrift.
> 
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/J-Bran...-Rise-Flared-Jeans-Denim/prod135360017/p.prod
> 
> 
> J Brand Bette in Mystery... High Waisted... bells ... quite a look. Not sure I can do it. But willing to try ... for $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School of Women Denim
> 
> (these are pretty cute but cut crazy small ....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a J. Crew Factory (dots on the tag) and a cobalt blue top from LUSH
> 
> I promised myself I would focus on tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sixty pleated cami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this dress to use the fabric and the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these buttons look like moonstones
> Allofit ... $1 a piece




Love j brands!! High waisted jeans are back!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tuuli35 said:


> Great finds everyone!
> I had long break from thrift stores, mostly thanks to the weather. We had lots of snow and cold days and roads were just too bad for most of January and February and whenever I made my way out there, found nothing. So, it was good time for my wallet but not for me, as I really missed it. Had Sherlock and Doctor Who watching marathons.
> Anyway, yesterday was the first day when I actually found something. It is Polo Ralph Lauren satchel. I have always admired that plaid. It was 12.99 and in great condition!
> 
> I have missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526647



I'm a fan of that plaid too...nice!



jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2526803
> 
> 
> Found these brown suede Loake monk shoes today and got them for £4.99. Never heard of them before, but they are really well made. Looked them up and they hold a Royal warrant, shoe makers to the royal family. And retail for £150. Not bad.



Cool...are they as comfy as they look...hope so!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my 75% off consignment shop deals.
> 
> Erdem silk dress (spendy brand, they dont usually show up @ consignment. It has bee & butterflies on it) $32
> View attachment 2527413
> View attachment 2527414
> 
> 
> Missoni dress (they had it mismarked as M Missoni. Score!) $45
> View attachment 2527415
> View attachment 2527416
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia cut velvet dress $15. Red Valentino strapless dress $27
> View attachment 2527418
> View attachment 2527419
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt $17.50
> View attachment 2527420
> 
> 
> Tods handbag $100
> View attachment 2527421
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag $130
> View attachment 2527422
> View attachment 2527423



As always...WOW!



lazlo8 said:


> I had a pretty good Sunday Morning thrift.
> 
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/J-Bran...-Rise-Flared-Jeans-Denim/prod135360017/p.prod
> 
> 
> J Brand Bette in Mystery... High Waisted... bells ... quite a look. Not sure I can do it. But willing to try ... for $1
> 
> School of Women Denim
> 
> (these are pretty cute but cut crazy small ....)
> 
> Marc Jacobs top
> 
> There's a J. Crew Factory (dots on the tag) and a cobalt blue top from LUSH
> 
> I promised myself I would focus on tops
> 
> Miss Sixty pleated cami
> 
> I bought this dress to use the fabric and the buttons
> 
> these buttons look like moonstones
> Allofit ... $1 a piece



Great stuff...moonstone buttons, oh my!



lazlo8 said:


> Gonzo suggests finding a very furry friend to rest your head on.



Awww...so sweet!


----------



## kcf68

Hello ladies and gents!
Beautiful finds but I am headed to Prague, Vienna, and Germany this Saturday!  Hoping to find some second hand shops there!  Hope you all have some more wonderful finds!


----------



## Pao9

kcf68 said:


> Hello ladies and gents!
> Beautiful finds but I am headed to Prague, Vienna, and Germany this Saturday!  Hoping to find some second hand shops there!  Hope you all have some more wonderful finds!




You will have an amazing time! With so much too see I doubt you will be thinking about thrifting but I think Germany might be your best bet!


----------



## LisaK026

Burberry Brown sweater with elbow patches $4 GW (I seem to find things like this when I am there early Sunday and they are rolling out new racks of clothes).


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> The J Brand is divine denim ....  so so soft and immediately comfy.  These are truly high waisted.  I will need to wear platforms.  At least 4 inches ...  J Brand is pretty accurate and true to size.
> 
> Is that what you are asking?  Every pair of J Brand that I own is so stretchy!




Sorry meant to ask which sizes did vintage pants usually go up to from the 70s.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Burberry Brown sweater with elbow patches $4 GW (I seem to find things like this when I am there early Sunday and they are rolling out new racks of clothes).



Love this!


----------



## LabelLover81

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327



I die!!


----------



## Tuuli35

kcf68 said:


> Hello ladies and gents!
> Beautiful finds but I am headed to Prague, Vienna, and Germany this Saturday!  Hoping to find some second hand shops there!  Hope you all have some more wonderful finds!




I lived in Germany for a while and the most common thrift store chain is Humana, something similar to Goodwill. People were always talking about Berlin's thrift / consignment stores but I found them way overpriced and full of things from former Eastern-Germany. I am quite sure that there should also be better second hand stores but I never found them. 

Good luck and have a safe trip!


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> That is a downright beautiful bag! Love the plaid!
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Warrant sounds very serious! Gorgeous shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> So so true!  I have so much for so little because of CVS.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean ... holy MOLY  ...  My gosh I would LOVE to have a tour of your closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is very tough to balance the thrifting and the couponing. I took a break because eventually I had too much body wash, shampoo and so on.  I'm easing back in though,  all it took was running low on toilet paper and suddenly I am back in the game!
> 
> I have to organize my stock pile ... I think I told you that I have so much mouthwash that I found a recipe using it for pedicures ....  and the body wash?  At one point CVS body wash was a money maker so I think I have 50 bottles ...  Another case of... what can I do with this stuff!?  I mean beyond washing my body? ....  LOL!  It's hella fun!



Thanks Laz. Companies get a royal warrant when they supply goods to the royal family for more than 5 years everything from Burberry to Cadburys chocolate. I went to a fabric store in London called Joel & Son and they have a royal warrant as fabric suppliers to the Queen it's where her dress maker gets his fabric from.


----------



## LisaK026

_As expected_ my eBay Seller (of fake Bottega Bag) who sent me a refund via eCheck, didn't have the money in the account to cover the refund, so the eCheck didn't clear. _Wow, what a surprise_. So in turn, I surprised him with some really bad negative feedback (this  is the first time in over 700 transactions I have given negative feedback to a Seller). I also escalated the case. Unbelievable.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tuuli35 said:


> Great finds everyone!
> I had long break from thrift stores, mostly thanks to the weather. We had lots of snow and cold days and roads were just too bad for most of January and February and whenever I made my way out there, found nothing. So, it was good time for my wallet but not for me, as I really missed it. Had Sherlock and Doctor Who watching marathons.
> Anyway, yesterday was the first day when I actually found something. It is Polo Ralph Lauren satchel. I have always admired that plaid. It was 12.99 and in great condition!
> 
> I have missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526647



Very handsome. It looks nice & roomy.



lazlo8 said:


> I had a pretty good Sunday Morning thrift.
> 
> 
> https://www.neimanmarcus.com/J-Bran...-Rise-Flared-Jeans-Denim/prod135360017/p.prod
> 
> 
> J Brand Bette in Mystery... High Waisted... bells ... quite a look. Not sure I can do it. But willing to try ... for $1
> 
> School of Women Denim
> 
> (these are pretty cute but cut crazy small ....)
> 
> Marc Jacobs top
> There's a J. Crew Factory (dots on the tag) and a cobalt blue top from LUSH
> 
> I promised myself I would focus on tops
> 
> 
> Miss Sixty pleated cami
> 
> 
> I bought this dress to use the fabric and the buttons
> 
> 
> these buttons look like moonstones
> Allofit ... $1 a piece



Great finds as always. You get such great denim. Is it scary to think about how much denim you have? Love the moonstone buttons. So cute.



JPA said:


> Here's an awful photo I am actually trying to sell it because it was a size too big and I was planning on getting it tailored but it still fits awkwardly. =(



What a fun dress. Sorry it was too big. Sometimes altering works & sometimes it is just too complicated & expensive.



Raven3766 said:


> I went to the "warehouse" sale today. Everything was $1 and under, except furniture. Anyway, I wnet through once and came out with St. John sweater and a few other items. The second time I went through, I found this painting by an folk artist name Edward Bledsoe. It cost a $1 but from what I can tell on the web, the prices of his work is $700 to $2000. I think...I will have to do more research.
> http://I also purchased these Van Horn Hayward lucite votive holders for $1.99 to $2.99 from GW.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



What a steal on the painting. I hope you can resell it & make a buttload of money! Love the votives.



magdalinka said:


> Haven't found anything descent in 2 months. The thrifts are drying up...
> Although yesterday was my lucky trifty day. Found this gorgeous barely used Rebecca Minkoff wallet on a chain clutch (MSRP $195) and Fendi earrings $3 each. I got stalked for the RM bag but I was not putting it down
> View attachment 2523954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2523955[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523956
> View attachment 2523957



What a pretty RM wallet clutch. Good eye on finding the Fendi earrings. Awesome!



Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327



Congrats! That is a thing of beauty & Chanel takes such good care of us. I may see if there are any pawn shops close to or in the rich part of town here. Although I may not find the "next to a casino" type of deals you have.  Very nice!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Everyone has been doing so well! I MUST go thrifting tmrw - there is something in the air...


----------



## LuxeDeb

More 75% off consignment deals.

Giuseppe Zanotti high heels $53




This was my big purchase. It is breathtaking in person. Retail was well over $2000.
Dior leather handbag $249



Back of Dior bag. This bag is bigger than it looks.



7FAMK jeans $10, Rock & Republic jeans $10, Chloe cords $12.50



Miu Miu handbag $81




Marc Jacobs shirt $17.50. Just Cavalli silk skirt $17.50


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> Burberry Brown sweater with elbow patches $4 GW (I seem to find things like this when I am there early Sunday and they are rolling out new racks of clothes).




That sweater is adorable! Love the elbow patches!


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> More 75% off consignment deals.
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti high heels $53
> View attachment 2529179
> View attachment 2529180
> 
> 
> This was my big purchase. It is breathtaking in person. Retail was well over $2000.
> Dior leather handbag $249
> View attachment 2529181
> View attachment 2529185
> 
> Back of Dior bag. This bag is bigger than it looks.
> View attachment 2529182
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jeans $10, Rock & Republic jeans $10, Chloe cords $12.50
> View attachment 2529186
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $81
> View attachment 2529187
> View attachment 2529188
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs shirt $17.50. Just Cavalli silk skirt $17.50
> View attachment 2529192
> View attachment 2529193


Nice alligator Miu Miu


----------



## DivineMissM

Pao9 said:


> Sure it's a value pawn, I think it's a chain. I've been to several different ones and nada! But this one is in front of a casino! Lol!!



Brilliant!  I bet Vegas pawn shops are gold mines!  Now I want to go to Vegas.  lol



LisaK026 said:


> Burberry Brown sweater with elbow patches $4 GW (I seem to find things like this when I am there early Sunday and they are rolling out new racks of clothes).



LOVE the elbow patches!


----------



## LuxeDeb

And a few more 75% consignment deals. My deals will be drying up soon!

It has been raining all kinds of Missoni lately. 
M Missoni dress $50. M Missoni dress $43




Clements Ribeiro l/s cashmere top (this was a little overpriced but too cute not to get) $37. M Missoni tunic. I am going to rock it as a dress $27.50




YSL leather handbag  $168




Marc Jacobs handbag $99. Donna Karan boots $37.50




Chloe shoes. Never worn, I love that $43


----------



## lazlo8

LuxeDeb said:


> More 75% off consignment deals.
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti high heels $53
> View attachment 2529179
> View attachment 2529180
> 
> 
> This was my big purchase. It is breathtaking in person. Retail was well over $2000.
> Dior leather handbag $249
> View attachment 2529181
> View attachment 2529185
> 
> Back of Dior bag. This bag is bigger than it looks.
> View attachment 2529182
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jeans $10, Rock & Republic jeans $10, Chloe cords $12.50
> View attachment 2529186
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $81
> View attachment 2529187
> View attachment 2529188
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs shirt $17.50. Just Cavalli silk skirt $17.50
> View attachment 2529192
> View attachment 2529193


 

That Dior makes me feel breathless!  Like WOW sexiness of epic proportion.  Amazing.  It looks nice and squishy soft too and the sculpture of the handle ... divine!


Funny that you ask about the denim.  I own a lot and I wear a lot.  I never think it's too much because I love it so much.  I'm not a person who likes minimalism and I dig abundance.  Too much is NOT ENOUGH.  LOL!!  (plus I like to share ... and to sell and trade)

Once I figured out how to do repairs, to dye, to skinny, to do a franken-hem ... it really ignited my imagination.  I just love the stuff.  It can make you look sporty, sleek, tough, delicate, dream-like.  It's this really fun blend of durable and creative.  Last week I was laughing at myself because I was wearing a pair of very well worn 527's 100% cotton that I got for $1.  It was a pair I had an argument with myself over.

The one thing I can never really make a denim mistake with is buying Levis.  They are amazing.  With all the developments in premium denim ... Levis are still amazing.  I agree with Adriano Goldschmied who said that is he had one pair on a desert island, it would have to be Levis.


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more 75% consignment deals. My deals will be drying up soon!
> 
> It has been raining all kinds of Missoni lately.
> M Missoni dress $50. M Missoni dress $43
> View attachment 2529228
> View attachment 2529229
> 
> 
> Clements Ribeiro l/s cashmere top (this was a little overpriced but too cute not to get) $37. M Missoni tunic. I am going to rock it as a dress $27.50
> View attachment 2529230
> View attachment 2529231
> 
> 
> YSL leather handbag  $168
> View attachment 2529233
> View attachment 2529234
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs handbag $99. Donna Karan boots $37.50
> View attachment 2529235
> View attachment 2529236
> 
> 
> Chloe shoes. Never worn, I love that $43
> View attachment 2529237
> View attachment 2529238




Wow what did you leave bebjnd????? You take all the good stuff!!!


----------



## Pao9

DivineMissM said:


> Brilliant!  I bet Vegas pawn shops are gold mines!  Now I want to go to Vegas.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the elbow patches!




I thought the same thing and they all sucked! The best stuff was in buffalo exchange!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> That Dior makes me feel breathless!  Like WOW sexiness of epic proportion.  Amazing.  It looks nice and squishy soft too and the sculpture of the handle ... divine!
> 
> 
> Funny that you ask about the denim.  I own a lot and I wear a lot.  I never think it's too much because I love it so much.  I'm not a person who likes minimalism and I dig abundance.  Too much is NOT ENOUGH.  LOL!!  (plus I like to share ... and to sell and trade)
> 
> Once I figured out how to do repairs, to dye, to skinny, to do a franken-hem ... it really ignited my imagination.  I just love the stuff.  It can make you look sporty, sleek, tough, delicate, dream-like.  It's this really fun blend of durable and creative.  Last week I was laughing at myself because I was wearing a pair of very well worn 527's 100% cotton that I got for $1.  It was a pair I had an argument with myself over.
> 
> The one thing I can never really make a denim mistake with is buying Levis.  They are amazing.  With all the developments in premium denim ... Levis are still amazing.  I agree with Adriano Goldschmied who said that is he had one pair on a desert island, it would have to be Levis.




Agreed! Too much of a good thing is wonderful!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> More 75% off consignment deals.
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti high heels $53
> View attachment 2529179
> View attachment 2529180
> 
> 
> This was my big purchase. It is breathtaking in person. Retail was well over $2000.
> Dior leather handbag $249
> View attachment 2529181
> View attachment 2529185
> 
> Back of Dior bag. This bag is bigger than it looks.
> View attachment 2529182
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jeans $10, Rock & Republic jeans $10, Chloe cords $12.50
> View attachment 2529186
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $81
> View attachment 2529187
> View attachment 2529188
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs shirt $17.50. Just Cavalli silk skirt $17.50
> View attachment 2529192
> View attachment 2529193



Drooling over the bags...and everything else!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! Too much of a good thing is wonderful!



I need a t-shirt that says that...with pictures of purses all over it!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Hey...kate spade fans...I bought a key fob and posted it for authentication, but haven't gotten a response. Maybe someone here has one...http://forum.purseblog.com/kate-spade/authenticate-this-kate-spade-416419-246.html#post26294883. Any comments are appreciated...thanks!


----------



## ladyash

Okay so I haven't been around since my sister was staying with me for my birthday weekend. She went home last night so now I have to sort through everything I got this weekend! No thrifting luck but I did buy a ton of vintage stuff at various vintage shops around the city. Spent a lot of money compared to us thrifty people, but it was totally worth it. I'll have to post pictures later when I have time. I have a job interview at 1 for a designer consignment store. Not sure if it's a place I want to work as the owner seems a tad unprofessional (emailing me Thursday night at 11:30pm telling me I have an interview Friday at 12pm). Of course my sister was here and that was way too short notice! I rescheduled for today at 1 so will go see what happens. I have a casting for the lead in a music video at 4:15, and then a Shakespeare lecture at 7 tonight! So hopefully when my busy day is over I can come back and post the amazing things I bought with my b-day money. 

Also, I forgot to remind everyone since I was busy this weekend, but my episode of Beauty and the Beast was Sunday! If you are in Canada you can watch it online on showcase.ca (not sure if it works for US) but I'm in the beginning portion of the show being shown a photograph...So if anyone wants to check out my 5 seconds of fame...I'm planning on watching it over and over again if I have time later tonight LOL! I watched it quickly with my sister here and she was rather unimpressed because she doesn't like the show.


----------



## TinksDelite

I had to share a follow up story.. a while back I posted a cool find of Fortune Teller Teacups.. I had found a set of 4 matching ones for $1.50 each (two one week & the other two the following week!).  I kept one & threw the rest up on ebay for kicks & giggles. I had no idea what I could get for them so I did straight up auctions.

Well, for my $6.00 investment I sold the remaining 3 for a grand total of.... $670!!  Whoop!  Went right into my vacation fund


----------



## LuxeDeb

ladyash said:


> Okay so I haven't been around since my sister was staying with me for my birthday weekend. She went home last night so now I have to sort through everything I got this weekend! No thrifting luck but I did buy a ton of vintage stuff at various vintage shops around the city. Spent a lot of money compared to us thrifty people, but it was totally worth it. I'll have to post pictures later when I have time. I have a job interview at 1 for a designer consignment store. Not sure if it's a place I want to work as the owner seems a tad unprofessional (emailing me Thursday night at 11:30pm telling me I have an interview Friday at 12pm). Of course my sister was here and that was way too short notice! I rescheduled for today at 1 so will go see what happens. I have a casting for the lead in a music video at 4:15, and then a Shakespeare lecture at 7 tonight! So hopefully when my busy day is over I can come back and post the amazing things I bought with my b-day money.
> 
> Also, I forgot to remind everyone since I was busy this weekend, but my episode of Beauty and the Beast was Sunday! If you are in Canada you can watch it online on showcase.ca (not sure if it works for US) but I'm in the beginning portion of the show being shown a photograph...So if anyone wants to check out my 5 seconds of fame...I'm planning on watching it over and over again if I have time later tonight LOL! I watched it quickly with my sister here and she was rather unimpressed because she doesn't like the show.



I cannot wait to watch it! I have never seen that show before, but loved Kristin Kreuk in Smallville. What is the name of the episode? Is it Hothead? That is the last one listed. I think we can all watch it online.

http://www.showcase.ca/beautyandthebeast




TinksDelite said:


> I had to share a follow up story.. a while back I posted a cool find of Fortune Teller Teacups.. I had found a set of 4 matching ones for $1.50 each (two one week & the other two the following week!).  I kept one & threw the rest up on ebay for kicks & giggles. I had no idea what I could get for them so I did straight up auctions.
> 
> Well, for my $6.00 investment I sold the remaining 3 for a grand total of.... $670!!  Whoop!  Went right into my vacation fund



Holy moly! Way to go!


----------



## LuxeDeb

If anyone is in the DFW area, go to Clothes Circuit today! They have all of their remaining fall/winter items $10. Today only. 

I probably snagged most of the really fabulous stuff in sizes 2-6 ((sorry)). Wait until you see the stuff I got....Highlights include Chanel & Hermes pants, Lanvin, another Erdem dress, Moschino, Ports, Chloe, Marchesa Notte, Jitrois leather jeans, Akris & a Stella McCartney dress still with the $4495 tags on it!!!!! It was like a dream shopping spree


----------



## ladyash

LuxeDeb said:


> I cannot wait to watch it! I have never seen that show before, but loved Kristin Kreuk in Smallville. What is the name of the episode? Is it Hothead? That is the last one listed. I think we can all watch it online.
> 
> http://www.showcase.ca/beautyandthebeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly! Way to go!



If you click on videos it's the episode titled Catch Me If You Can and I'm at around the 4:25min mark. 

I just got home from my interview and have a few hours until I have to leave so I am about to post all my vintage finds from this weekend! I'll apologize in advance for the spamming of this page that I am about to do LOL!


----------



## ladyash

First things purchased on my birthday. I finally got my hands on a tapestry bag that is large enough to be functional! It was regular $100 on sale for $50 and is in great shape. It even has the coin purse still attached inside which is pretty rare. It is early 40s based on the zipper brand inside (that my sister researched) so I'm quite pleases with this cute little purse. We stumbled upon this vintage shop across the road from the one we had originally planned to go to. We struck out at the original place though I did almost buy a Victorian cape that was about 115 years old for $100 but it had too many condition issues for me to want to spend the money. I knew it would be too delicate for me to consider wearing even though I'm madly in love with it and regret leaving it behind. I just can't justify the price tag for something I know I can't repair and that I wouldn't trust with anyone else to attempt to repair and I know I wouldn't wear it for fear of more damage. I did however give them my contact info so if they get anything else Victorian in they must call or email me before putting it on the sales floor or sending it to their store in the UK!!


----------



## ladyash

Next is this ridiculous gorgeous lace dress from the 30s. Bought it from the same store as the purse. Cost a whole $20! Only problem is that it's lace with nothing underneath so I need to find myself a vintage slip to go with it. I searched high and low all weekend for one new but it seems the general consensus is that no one wears them anymore so no one sells them!! I'm hitting up the sketchy thrift store tomorrow after work to hopefully find one that works!! The dress is form fitting so I need to hopefully find a slip that doesn't have a lot of extra material. The buttons on this dress are quite amazing!


----------



## ladyash

Next up a neat polka dot blouse I bought at a different vintage store we hit. Someone moved the buttons on the sleeves to a ridiculously tiny size when buttoned so I need to move them back to the original spot so I can get them buttoned. It was $28 which is more than what I normally spend but it was too cute to leave behind. Not sure the age and it doesn't have a tag to search the brand, but if I had to guess I would say maybe 80s?

Next up from day two of shopping (Sunday) a vintage Escada skirt for $24.95. This skirt is amazing and very full looking. 100% linen and now  I can't wait for warmer weather so I can wear it! 

Next is day three of shopping (Monday) yeah we shopped three days straight LOL!! Got this adorable vintage hat for $5! I need to research the brand to see if I can't date it. From the same store I also got this awesome blouse that was surprisingly made in Toronto! It was $19 I think. The best part is the entire back buttons up! I'm guessing its from the 70s, but I need to see if I can find any info on the brand later.

Okay and that concludes my spamming this thread with expensive vintage finds...The best part was this shopping spree didn't cost me anything as I used birthday money for everything!


----------



## Espinosa

ladyash said:


> If you click on videos it's the episode titled Catch Me If You Can and I'm at around the 4:25min mark.



Woohoo, Saw you! Amazing, and congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Next is this ridiculous gorgeous lace dress from the 30s. Bought it from the same store as the purse. Cost a whole $20! Only problem is that it's lace with nothing underneath so I need to find myself a vintage slip to go with it. I searched high and low all weekend for one new but it seems the general consensus is that no one wears them anymore so no one sells them!! I'm hitting up the sketchy thrift store tomorrow after work to hopefully find one that works!! The dress is form fitting so I need to hopefully find a slip that doesn't have a lot of extra material. The buttons on this dress are quite amazing!


That is gorgeous!


----------



## chocolagirl

TinksDelite said:


> I had to share a follow up story.. a while back I posted a cool find of Fortune Teller Teacups.. I had found a set of 4 matching ones for $1.50 each (two one week & the other two the following week!).  I kept one & threw the rest up on ebay for kicks & giggles. I had no idea what I could get for them so I did straight up auctions.
> 
> Well, for my $6.00 investment I sold the remaining 3 for a grand total of.... $670!!  Whoop!  Went right into my vacation fund


wow have a nice vacation with lots of shopping


----------



## ladyash

Espinosa said:


> Woohoo, Saw you! Amazing, and congrats!



Haha thanks! My friends are teasing me saying it was an Emmy winning performance LOL!!! It's a start and if I can book the music video gig that I auditioned for today I can build a demo reel and get an agent so that I can audition for bigger better things. 



chowlover2 said:


> That is gorgeous!



Thanks! I'm so excited to wear this one but I need to find a slip and the weather needs to warm up way more since we are still in the ridiculously cold weather ranges where I can't feel my face!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Haha thanks! My friends are teasing me saying it was an Emmy winning performance LOL!!! It's a start and if I can book the music video gig that I auditioned for today I can build a demo reel and get an agent so that I can audition for bigger better things.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm so excited to wear this one but I need to find a slip and the weather needs to warm up way more since we are still in the ridiculously cold weather ranges where I can't feel my face!


We are still breaking records with cold here, was 2 degrees this morning! Heatwave tomorrow 35!


----------



## Espinosa

ladyash said:


> Haha thanks! My friends are teasing me saying it was an Emmy winning performance LOL!!! *It's a start and if I can book the music video gig that I auditioned for today I can build a demo reel and get an agent so that I can audition for bigger better things*.



So exciting for you! Let us know how the music vid gig goes.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I have found so much good stuff the past few weeks but I haven't had a chance to take pics!! I will get around to it.


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> Next is this ridiculous gorgeous lace dress from the 30s. Bought it from the same store as the purse. Cost a whole $20! Only problem is that it's lace with nothing underneath so I need to find myself a vintage slip to go with it. I searched high and low all weekend for one new but it seems the general consensus is that no one wears them anymore so no one sells them!! I'm hitting up the sketchy thrift store tomorrow after work to hopefully find one that works!! The dress is form fitting so I need to hopefully find a slip that doesn't have a lot of extra material. The buttons on this dress are quite amazing!


 

It's a beauty!  They don't have thrifts stuffed with vintage slips in Canadaland?  All my slips came from thrifts.  I am sure you'll find the perfect one!  It's a glorious dress, and I love your tapestry bag!  What pretty things you bought for your Birthday!  Lovely!


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> Okay so I haven't been around since my sister was staying with me for my birthday weekend. She went home last night so now I have to sort through everything I got this weekend! No thrifting luck but I did buy a ton of vintage stuff at various vintage shops around the city. Spent a lot of money compared to us thrifty people, but it was totally worth it. I'll have to post pictures later when I have time. I have a job interview at 1 for a designer consignment store. Not sure if it's a place I want to work as the owner seems a tad unprofessional (emailing me Thursday night at 11:30pm telling me I have an interview Friday at 12pm). Of course my sister was here and that was way too short notice! I rescheduled for today at 1 so will go see what happens. I have a casting for the lead in a music video at 4:15, and then a Shakespeare lecture at 7 tonight! So hopefully when my busy day is over I can come back and post the amazing things I bought with my b-day money.
> 
> Also, I forgot to remind everyone since I was busy this weekend, but my episode of Beauty and the Beast was Sunday! If you are in Canada you can watch it online on showcase.ca (not sure if it works for US) but I'm in the beginning portion of the show being shown a photograph...So if anyone wants to check out my 5 seconds of fame...I'm planning on watching it over and over again if I have time later tonight LOL! I watched it quickly with my sister here and she was rather unimpressed because she doesn't like the show.


 Congrats Lady, late happy birthday and hope you get the music video...so cool!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> More 75% off consignment deals.
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti high heels $53
> View attachment 2529179
> View attachment 2529180
> 
> 
> This was my big purchase. It is breathtaking in person. Retail was well over $2000.
> Dior leather handbag $249
> View attachment 2529181
> View attachment 2529185
> 
> Back of Dior bag. This bag is bigger than it looks.
> View attachment 2529182
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jeans $10, Rock & Republic jeans $10, Chloe cords $12.50
> View attachment 2529186
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $81
> View attachment 2529187
> View attachment 2529188
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs shirt $17.50. Just Cavalli silk skirt $17.50
> View attachment 2529192
> View attachment 2529193


 OMG! Your Dior bag is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

TinksDelite said:


> I had to share a follow up story.. a while back I posted a cool find of Fortune Teller Teacups.. I had found a set of 4 matching ones for $1.50 each (two one week & the other two the following week!). I kept one & threw the rest up on ebay for kicks & giggles. I had no idea what I could get for them so I did straight up auctions.
> 
> Well, for my $6.00 investment I sold the remaining 3 for a grand total of.... $670!! Whoop! Went right into my vacation fund


 Wow! Congrats! What a sale!!!!


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> It's a beauty!  They don't have thrifts stuffed with vintage slips in Canadaland?  All my slips came from thrifts.  I am sure you'll find the perfect one!  It's a glorious dress, and I love your tapestry bag!  What pretty things you bought for your Birthday!  Lovely!



Not stuffed unfortunately.  I'm hoping to find one tomorrow at the sketchy thrift since all the vintage stores, Value Village, and stores like The Bay all let me down on the weekend in my quest for a white slip. 



Raven3766 said:


> Congrats Lady, late happy birthday and hope you get the music video...so cool!



Thanks! I'll let everyone know for sure if I get the music video gig *crossing fingers* 
I need these things to start happening for me so I don't have to give up and find a real job LOL!


----------



## JOODLZ

ladyash said:


> Next up a neat polka dot blouse I bought at a different vintage store we hit. Someone moved the buttons on the sleeves to a ridiculously tiny size when buttoned so I need to move them back to the original spot so I can get them buttoned. It was $28 which is more than what I normally spend but it was too cute to leave behind. Not sure the age and it doesn't have a tag to search the brand, but if I had to guess I would say maybe 80s?
> 
> Next up from day two of shopping (Sunday) a vintage Escada skirt for $24.95. This skirt is amazing and very full looking. 100% linen and now  I can't wait for warmer weather so I can wear it!
> 
> Next is day three of shopping (Monday) yeah we shopped three days straight LOL!! Got this adorable vintage hat for $5! I need to research the brand to see if I can't date it. From the same store I also got this awesome blouse that was surprisingly made in Toronto! It was $19 I think. The best part is the entire back buttons up! I'm guessing its from the 70s, but I need to see if I can find any info on the brand later.
> 
> Okay and that concludes my spamming this thread with expensive vintage finds...The best part was this shopping spree didn't cost me anything as I used birthday money for everything!



Congrats on a great shopping spree...everything is so YOU!


----------



## kcarmona

Pao9 said:


> Sure it's a value pawn, I think it's a chain. I've been to several different ones and nada! But this one is in front of a casino! Lol!!


Wow, you really lucked out! I checked out a value pawn near me and they had a similar watch but in black. But they had it marked at $1200 and even though one of the hands had fallen off and was loose in the face of the watch they would only knock off $200!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I just wanted to share here as I'd always hoped to find one second hand but I was lucky enough to find a sale bag at second cut in Neiman Marcus  It was 60% off and less than $1000 - which was much less then I expected to pay 

Here is my DD wearing my new Chanel with my Rebecca Minkoff MAC strap. My bag came with a brown strap that didn't work for me. I'm currently looking into buying an aftermarket chain strap but I can't decide. I posted more pics in a reveal in the Chanel section.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Lovely bag. I liked it with the brown strap, but I guess that made it more casual.


----------



## LuxeDeb

This is the last of my 75% off consignment deals. Wait until you see the amazing $10 sale items I am about to post! It was one of my best shopping trips ever 

Missoni boots. Hubby loves these! Missoni sparkle. $89




I finally found a cape or capelet. It has armholes and pockets. New with $388 tags.
Helena Sorel capelet $24.50


----------



## authenticplease

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I just wanted to share here as I'd always hoped to find one second hand but I was lucky enough to find a sale bag at second cut in Neiman Marcus  It was 60% off and less than $1000 - which was much less then I expected to pay
> 
> Here is my DD wearing my new Chanel with my Rebecca Minkoff MAC strap. My bag came with a brown strap that didn't work for me. I'm currently looking into buying an aftermarket chain strap but I can't decide. I posted more pics in a reveal in the Chanel section.




Your finds are amazing!  You always have such incredible treasures. Love, love, love the Chanel. & the Missoni boots!


----------



## authenticplease

I found two pairs of leather gloves for $1.91 a pair and new 'spa socks' for .99


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Those boots are AMAZING! Can't wait to see your $10 finds!



LuxeDeb said:


> This is the last of my 75% off consignment deals. Wait until you see the amazing $10 sale items I am about to post! It was one of my best shopping trips ever
> 
> Missoni boots. Hubby loves these! Missoni sparkle. $89
> View attachment 2531499
> View attachment 2531502
> 
> 
> I finally found a cape or capelet. It has armholes and pockets. New with $388 tags.
> Helena Sorel capelet $24.50
> View attachment 2531512


----------



## ladyash

For all the thrifting Toronto ladies: the sketchy thrift (Parliament and Dundas) as of today has a pair of black patent TODS pumps for $10 in a size 8!! They are super comfy but a size too small for me  I tried very hard to wedge my feet in them but the excruciating pain in my toes when I walked told me they definitely wouldn't work! Someone please go buy them up and enjoy them since I can't!


----------



## ladyash

JOODLZ said:


> Congrats on a great shopping spree...everything is so YOU!



Thanks  I'm hoping to reinforce the buttons on the back of the Toronto made blouse so that I can wear it Friday with my vintage Christian Dior skirt when I go to the theatre! It says it's supposed to be decent weather (finally) so I hope it stays that way so I can break out a skirt and blouse and try to dress up nicely.


----------



## -flawless-

ladyash said:


> For all the thrifting Toronto ladies: the sketchy thrift (Parliament and Dundas) as of today has a pair of black patent TODS pumps for $10 in a size 8!! They are super comfy but a size too small for me  I tried very hard to wedge my feet in them but the excruciating pain in my toes when I walked told me they definitely wouldn't work! Someone please go buy them up and enjoy them since I can't!


OMG OMG! What do they look like?


----------



## ladyash

-flawless- said:


> OMG OMG! What do they look like?



I think they were these: 

http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...nt-leather-jodie-penny-loafer-pumps-size-36-5

Not entirely sure these are the exact ones, but pretty sure that is the style. They are quite amazing!


----------



## elvisgurly

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I just wanted to share here as I'd always hoped to find one second hand but I was lucky enough to find a sale bag at second cut in Neiman Marcus  It was 60% off and less than $1000 - which was much less then I expected to pay
> 
> Here is my DD wearing my new Chanel with my Rebecca Minkoff MAC strap. My bag came with a brown strap that didn't work for me. I'm currently looking into buying an aftermarket chain strap but I can't decide. I posted more pics in a reveal in the Chanel section.




Nice buy.


----------



## -flawless-

ladyash said:


> I think they were these:
> 
> http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...nt-leather-jodie-penny-loafer-pumps-size-36-5
> 
> Not entirely sure these are the exact ones, but pretty sure that is the style. They are quite amazing!



I will go after class tmr, hopefully they will still be there, les sighs.


----------



## ladyash

-flawless- said:


> I will go after class tmr, hopefully they will still be there, les sighs.



I hope you get them!!! The Tods logo in the shoes is about half worn off so you may get lucky. I'm not sure people in that area really know about brands enough to recognize a half worn label like we can! They were far left near the change rooms and around the bottom shelves. I was on a mission for a slip or some black flats when I spotted them. I failed at finding either things there unfortunately!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I just wanted to share here as I'd always hoped to find one second hand but I was lucky enough to find a sale bag at second cut in Neiman Marcus  It was 60% off and less than $1000 - which was much less then I expected to pay
> 
> Here is my DD wearing my new Chanel with my Rebecca Minkoff MAC strap. My bag came with a brown strap that didn't work for me. I'm currently looking into buying an aftermarket chain strap but I can't decide. I posted more pics in a reveal in the Chanel section.



Woo hoo!! She's a beauty. I am so happy for you


----------



## UnderTheStars

No pictures right now, I just got home and I'm tired!

I'm doing exciting to 'EXCITING!!!!' with my finds.

First is a Ciate nail polish from TJ Maxx on clearance for $2. It was missing the caviar polish. It's such a gorgeous blue.

Next is not one, but 2 Butter nail polishes for $1 each at Plato's Closet. Also pretty blues. Plus I don't think they've even been used.

Lastly is the most exciting. This isn't secondhand but I don't know where to put it. Sadly it's much too small but I'm losing weight so I'm hoping to fit into it this summer. But it's a Juicy Couture dress for.....A DOLLAR. That's right folks, a buck. I couldn't pass it up for that price! 

Honestly none of these were really secondhand but there was no home for them so they came to this thread.


----------



## UnderTheStars

LuxeDeb said:


> This is the last of my 75% off consignment deals. Wait until you see the amazing $10 sale items I am about to post! It was one of my best shopping trips ever
> 
> Missoni boots. Hubby loves these! Missoni sparkle. $89
> View attachment 2531499
> View attachment 2531502
> 
> 
> I finally found a cape or capelet. It has armholes and pockets. New with $388 tags.
> Helena Sorel capelet $24.50
> View attachment 2531512



That cape is to die for.


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I just wanted to share here as I'd always hoped to find one second hand but I was lucky enough to find a sale bag at second cut in Neiman Marcus  It was 60% off and less than $1000 - which was much less then I expected to pay
> 
> Here is my DD wearing my new Chanel with my Rebecca Minkoff MAC strap. My bag came with a brown strap that didn't work for me. I'm currently looking into buying an aftermarket chain strap but I can't decide. I posted more pics in a reveal in the Chanel section.


 Oh I love your Chanel, it's gorgeous. Such a great deal!


----------



## JOODLZ

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I just wanted to share here as I'd always hoped to find one second hand but I was lucky enough to find a sale bag at second cut in Neiman Marcus  It was 60% off and less than $1000 - which was much less then I expected to pay
> 
> Here is my DD wearing my new Chanel with my Rebecca Minkoff MAC strap. My bag came with a brown strap that didn't work for me. I'm currently looking into buying an aftermarket chain strap but I can't decide. I posted more pics in a reveal in the Chanel section.



Oh, so beautiful...great price!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> This is the last of my 75% off consignment deals. Wait until you see the amazing $10 sale items I am about to post! It was one of my best shopping trips ever
> 
> Missoni boots. Hubby loves these! Missoni sparkle. $89
> View attachment 2531499
> View attachment 2531502
> 
> 
> I finally found a cape or capelet. It has armholes and pockets. New with $388 tags.
> Helena Sorel capelet $24.50
> View attachment 2531512



More great stuff...can't wait for the $10 haul 



authenticplease said:


> I found two pairs of leather gloves for $1.91 a pair and new 'spa socks' for .99
> 
> View attachment 2531621
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531622



LOVE the gloves...especially the purple ones!


----------



## Tomsmom

Do Chloe bags have serial numbers or just a tag inside or embossed Chloe?  Help I'm in a thrift need advice


----------



## tattooed lady

I purchased these very vintage cream leather lucite heel Chanel pumps at a garage sale when I was 16 (I'm 30 now) for $2!!!! They were maybe worn once.I didn't wear them when I was young because I was scared to ruin them and now They don't fit me very well anymore since my feet got bigger after having my son but I still like to admire them. I wish I knew the style.


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Do Chloe bags have serial numbers or just a tag inside or embossed Chloe?  Help I'm in a thrift need advice




I think there are serial numbers inside the pocket. Can't double check because I sold the Paddington bag I had. Any luck in the Chloe thread?


----------



## Tomsmom

I found serial nbers ack. 02 05 53


----------



## Tomsmom

I didn't get it something didn't feel right but thank you


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Cute shoes! I don't know the style but hold on to them as your feet may shrink. Some of my friends feet shrank back after having kids. Unfortunately mine did not and I have a collection of Jimmy Choos that I need to stretch or sell already. 



tattooed lady said:


> I purchased these very vintage cream leather lucite heel Chanel pumps at a garage sale when I was 16 (I'm 30 now) for $2!!!! They were maybe worn once.I didn't wear them when I was young because I was scared to ruin them and now They don't fit me very well anymore since my feet got bigger after having my son but I still like to admire them. I wish I knew the style.
> View attachment 2532626
> View attachment 2532627
> View attachment 2532629


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tomsmom said:


> Do Chloe bags have serial numbers or just a tag inside or embossed Chloe?  Help I'm in a thrift need advice



Yes, I checked & mine have serial #s.



Tomsmom said:


> I found serial nbers ack. 02 05 53



That is the correct formation for their serial #s. Although nowadays that does not mean it is authentic.



tattooed lady said:


> I purchased these very vintage cream leather lucite heel Chanel pumps at a garage sale when I was 16 (I'm 30 now) for $2!!!! They were maybe worn once.I didn't wear them when I was young because I was scared to ruin them and now They don't fit me very well anymore since my feet got bigger after having my son but I still like to admire them. I wish I knew the style.
> View attachment 2532626
> View attachment 2532627
> View attachment 2532629



Welcome to the thread! Very cute. At 16 you set the bar pretty high for yourself in getting super deals! lol. Hope you are ready to get back out there & find some more great stuff


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> Wow, you really lucked out! I checked out a value pawn near me and they had a similar watch but in black. But they had it marked at $1200 and even though one of the hands had fallen off and was loose in the face of the watch they would only knock off $200!




Omg how funny! I went back for that watch too! It was completely messed up! And it wasn't even real when I took a closet look, you love in south Florida right? That's the one I got mine at!


----------



## kcf68

tattooed lady said:


> I purchased these very vintage cream leather lucite heel Chanel pumps at a garage sale when I was 16 (I'm 30 now) for $2!!!! They were maybe worn once.I didn't wear them when I was young because I was scared to ruin them and now They don't fit me very well anymore since my feet got bigger after having my son but I still like to admire them. I wish I knew the style.
> View attachment 2532626
> View attachment 2532627
> View attachment 2532629


I don't  know but they are beautiful!


----------



## Tuuli35

Thank you so much!


----------



## tattooed lady

LuxeDeb said:


> Yes, I checked & mine have serial #s.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the correct formation for their serial #s. Although nowadays that does not mean it is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread! Very cute. At 16 you set the bar pretty high for yourself in getting super deals! lol. Hope you are ready to get back out there & find some more great stuff




I'm out there getting deals all the time. This is just my best deal.


----------



## tattooed lady

kcf68 said:


> I don't  know but they are beautiful!




Thank you! I hope one day I'll actually be able to wear them


----------



## -flawless-

ladyash said:


> I hope you get them!!! The Tods logo in the shoes is about half worn off so you may get lucky. I'm not sure people in that area really know about brands enough to recognize a half worn label like we can! They were far left near the change rooms and around the bottom shelves. I was on a mission for a slip or some black flats when I spotted them. I failed at finding either things there unfortunately!




Thank you so much for your help! Unfortunately, I did not get them. They didn't look all that flattering on me.  I saw an Ella Moss dress that is in great condition there. However, it is size L, doesn't fit either of us.


----------



## ladyash

-flawless- said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Unfortunately, I did not get them. They didn't look all that flattering on me.  I saw an Ella Moss dress that is in great condition there. However, it is size L, doesn't fit either of us.



Aw too bad  They looked cute on me, but were just too small for my size 9's. I didn't see the dress though I don't normally look at the larger sizes, and I really only barely glanced at clothes since I spent too much on the weekend. I was solely on a mission for a vintage white slip and a pair of comfy black dressy flats.


----------



## -flawless-

ladyash said:


> Aw too bad  They looked cute on me, but were just too small for my size 9's. I didn't see the dress though I don't normally look at the larger sizes, and I really only barely glanced at clothes since I spent too much on the weekend. I was solely on a mission for a vintage white slip and a pair of comfy black dressy flats.


 
I really liked them, but...

I also saw a pair of Ash satin peep-toe pumps, in wonderful condition, looks like they have been worn once. Size 37 though. And there is a pair of Versace jeans, I'm not sure if you have seen them. I have no idea if they are authentic, they are in the 24s section. And I also saw a tank top by D&G Intimate.


----------



## ladyash

-flawless- said:


> I really liked them, but...
> 
> I also saw a pair of Ash satin peep-toe pumps, in wonderful condition, looks like they have been worn once. Size 37 though. And there is a pair of Versace jeans, I'm not sure if you have seen them. I have no idea if they are authentic, they are in the 24s section. And I also saw a tank top by D&G Intimate.



I saw those shoes too and they are gorgeous but two sizes too small for me or else I would have bought them! Versace jeans?! I didn't even look at jeans!! I guess I need to make the trip back tomorrow after work and see if they are still there! I didn't check tank tops either, but I definitely don't need more of them since I have zero space for more stuff but keep buying anyway. I need to figure out a system for storing off season stuff to free up space for in season things.


----------



## kcarmona

Pao9 said:


> Omg how funny! I went back for that watch too! It was completely messed up! And it wasn't even real when I took a closet look, you love in south Florida right? That's the one I got mine at!


Yes! I've always wanted to check out pawn shops near that casino because I'm sure they get awesome stuff. Too bad that watch was fake, I'm no good at telling if something is fake or not so it would of been hard for me to take the plunge either way lol.


----------



## JOODLZ

tattooed lady said:


> I purchased these very vintage cream leather lucite heel Chanel pumps at a garage sale when I was 16 (I'm 30 now) for $2!!!! They were maybe worn once.I didn't wear them when I was young because I was scared to ruin them and now They don't fit me very well anymore since my feet got bigger after having my son but I still like to admire them. I wish I knew the style.
> View attachment 2532626
> View attachment 2532627
> View attachment 2532629



Absolutely, positively gorgeous...shame they don't fit


----------



## ladyash

-flawless- said:


> I really liked them, but...
> 
> I also saw a pair of Ash satin peep-toe pumps, in wonderful condition, looks like they have been worn once. Size 37 though. And there is a pair of Versace jeans, I'm not sure if you have seen them. I have no idea if they are authentic, they are in the 24s section. And I also saw a tank top by D&G Intimate.



I went for the Versace jeans but they were way too short on me  They were only 30inch inseam and I'm a 34 or longer depending on the style. I didn't see the tank top, but that's okay because I really don't need more clothing! Apparently according to my sister Value Village has 50% off on Monday so I'm going to be hitting up the ones I frequent and try to find myself that vintage slip that I need to go under my lace dress.


----------



## authenticplease

It is so quiet here the past few days.....must be some SERIOUS thrifting going on, more so than normal!

I hope everyone is having great finds!!

Tomorrow is supposed to be really pretty so I hope there are garage sales out. I gave DD her allowance so she is really to 'shop' . Hoping there are treasures to be discovered for us


----------



## -flawless-

ladyash said:


> I went for the Versace jeans but they were way too short on me  They were only 30inch inseam and I'm a 34 or longer depending on the style. I didn't see the tank top, but that's okay because I really don't need more clothing! Apparently according to my sister Value Village has 50% off on Monday so I'm going to be hitting up the ones I frequent and try to find myself that vintage slip that I need to go under my lace dress.



Awww.  Do you have their membership card? If so, then it is 50% off on Sunday for members.


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> It is so quiet here the past few days.....must be some SERIOUS thrifting going on, more so than normal!
> 
> I hope everyone is having great finds!!
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be really pretty so I hope there are garage sales out. I gave DD her allowance so she is really to 'shop' . Hoping there are treasures to be discovered for us



I'm going out today. Found a few good things but it's difficult.  It can get super crowded and people are so rude. We need written standard behaviors for thrifting.


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> It is so quiet here the past few days.....must be some SERIOUS thrifting going on, more so than normal!
> 
> I hope everyone is having great finds!!
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be really pretty so I hope there are garage sales out. I gave DD her allowance so she is really to 'shop' . Hoping there are treasures to be discovered for us


 

I've found a few things but I've been lazy to post. 

Good luck to your dd!  I hope you find a whole bunch of treasures


----------



## ladyash

-flawless- said:


> Awww.  Do you have their membership card? If so, then it is 50% off on Sunday for members.



Unfortunately no  But doesn't matter cause Sunday is income tax day. I need to get that accomplished so have banned myself indoors tomorrow so I can get it done and in the mail Monday!


----------



## LisaK026

Le Lis Blanc $5. Never heard of them. I think they are from Brazil. Bottoms are leather.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Le Lis Blanc $5. Never heard of them. I think they are from Brazil. Bottoms are leather.


 

Never heard of them either but they are nice!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Le Lis Blanc $5. Never heard of them. I think they are from Brazil. Bottoms are leather.




They're really cute!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Le Lis Blanc $5. Never heard of them. I think they are from Brazil. Bottoms are leather.


Sweet, comfortable, love the elastic around the top edge.


----------



## mharri20

ladyash said:


> Unfortunately no  But doesn't matter cause Sunday is income tax day. I need to get that accomplished so have banned myself indoors tomorrow so I can get it done and in the mail Monday!




I finally watched the episode of beauty and the beast!! Saw you!!! I was telling my fiancé to watch close and when you came on it was like yea I know her lol  your hair looked great!


----------



## ladyash

mharri20 said:


> I finally watched the episode of beauty and the beast!! Saw you!!! I was telling my fiancé to watch close and when you came on it was like yea I know her lol  your hair looked great!



Awesome! Thanks. I was impressed with how my hair looked since we were outdoors, it was sort of windy, and I was wearing a hat and everything when filming wasn't happening! I'm so bummed that next week is the spring finale  I have no idea when it comes back on again after next week. There is going to be a major void in my life this spring until it comes back on. I'm just hoping for a season 3 because I really like this show!


----------



## lazlo8

UnderTheStars said:


> No pictures right now, I just got home and I'm tired!
> 
> I'm doing exciting to 'EXCITING!!!!' with my finds.
> 
> First is a Ciate nail polish from TJ Maxx on clearance for $2. It was missing the caviar polish. It's such a gorgeous blue.
> 
> Next is not one, but 2 Butter nail polishes for $1 each at Plato's Closet. Also pretty blues. Plus I don't think they've even been used.
> 
> Lastly is the most exciting. This isn't secondhand but I don't know where to put it. Sadly it's much too small but I'm losing weight so I'm hoping to fit into it this summer. But it's a Juicy Couture dress for.....A DOLLAR. That's right folks, a buck. I couldn't pass it up for that price!
> 
> Honestly none of these were really secondhand but there was no home for them so they came to this thread.


 
Fabulous!  Fabulous!  Great deals!  Love some low priced nail polish!  I was all thrilled this week when I got a Maybelline I had sort of wanted for 60 cents ...



tattooed lady said:


> I purchased these very vintage cream leather lucite heel Chanel pumps at a garage sale when I was 16 (I'm 30 now) for $2!!!! They were maybe worn once.I didn't wear them when I was young because I was scared to ruin them and now They don't fit me very well anymore since my feet got bigger after having my son but I still like to admire them. I wish I knew the style.
> View attachment 2532626
> View attachment 2532627
> View attachment 2532629


 
They are seriously amazing!



authenticplease said:


> It is so quiet here the past few days.....must be some SERIOUS thrifting going on, more so than normal!
> 
> I hope everyone is having great finds!!
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be really pretty so I hope there are garage sales out. I gave DD her allowance so she is really to 'shop' . Hoping there are treasures to be discovered for us


 
Did you guys get good stuff?  Aww allowances ... remember that?  ....  Hope you found treasure!  I have been thrifting like crazy.  Pictures to follow.  I managed to hit a store with a 40% off coupon!  Exciting.  I've been super conservative at Sunday Morning thrift (no more Missus Nice Guy) and as a result I feel like I have extra money to shop and explore.  Broadening my horizons!



Raven3766 said:


> I'm going out today. Found a few good things but it's difficult. It can get super crowded and people are so rude. We need written standard behaviors for thrifting.


 
Oh I know!  Like ... hey don't try and steal other people's stuff.  (happened this week) and don't be crazy aggressive with body language or the carts.  No loud swearing and talking to self.  If necessary quiet talking to self is fine. Be clean ... no smelling like pee pee.  Wear shoes.  (yea seriously there was a lady in the store who had no shoes on) ...  If you work at the store try to be nice to the shoppers. No cutting in the line.  Stop being so ... weird and creepy ...

Hang on I will post these in all our thrifts


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Had a crappy experience at BE in Boerum hill yesterday ugh why are the people that work and shop there so pretentious and rude. I went in and they bought hardly anything. I had tons of prada, miu miu, dior. The manager tells me they want mall brands lol she pronounced Hérmes like ER-MAYZE. There was a truly rude woman in there wearing the same bag as me in different colors (celine vertical cabas) I said to her excitedly and nicely "we are wearing the same bag!, it looks so nice in your colors" to which she looks at me like I was a piece of gum on her shoe and goes "yeah, it's such an old bag." I was taken aback by the way she made me feel  I need to move to a place where the people are nice. On the flip side I took the credit and got an amazing Thakoon dress, A.L.C maxi dress and a brand new pair of coral schutz shoes all for less than 60 bucks!! Pics tomorrow...


----------



## DivineMissM

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Had a crappy experience at BE in Boerum hill yesterday ugh why are the people that work and shop there so pretentious and rude. I went in and they bought hardly anything. I had tons of prada, miu miu, dior. The manager tells me they want mall brands lol she pronounced Hérmes like ER-MAYZE. There was a truly rude woman in there wearing the same bag as me in different colors (celine vertical cabas) I said to her excitedly and nicely "we are wearing the same bag!, it looks so nice in your colors" to which she looks at me like I was a piece of gum on her shoe and goes "yeah, it's such an old bag." I was taken aback by the way she made me feel  I need to move to a place where the people are nice. On the flip side I took the credit and got an amazing Thakoon dress, A.L.C maxi dress and a brand new pair of coral schutz shoes all for less than 60 bucks!! Pics tomorrow...



  Sorry people were so rude.  Glad you found some nice things though!


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]
Turbulences ... I bought this at Goodwill for 1/2 off ... It smells like vintage Anais Anais to me ...

It agrees with my chemistry (I applied it and then shopped at Goodwill ... horrified by prices and the fact that most of it was stained, broken and should have been in a dumpster ...) ... I paid $5 ...





*Turbulences* by *Revillon* is a Floral Aldehyde fragrance for women. *Turbulences* was launched in 1981. Top notes are caraway, mint, green notes and bergamot; middle notes are nutmeg, carnation, tuberose, pepper, orris root, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley, rose and sage; base notes are sandalwood, amber, musk, vanilla, vetiver and cedar. 











Fashion books 

ESP useful the book on grading ... hope to teach myself that art ...will make resizing patterns much easier!





Jill Stuart Cashmere thickest chunky knit ... has a tiny repair in the front, but when I turn it around no one will ever see that and it is sooo soft



ellen tracy metallic silver light spring sweater

The metallic sweater and other items ... always scratchy ... so I test them on my skin ... [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] one was not too bad! It will be fine with something under it ...




ellen tracy






Jill Stuart





Max Studio sweater tunic ... new ...
The store got a bunch of [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Max[/FONT] Studio and so on .. I bought lots of it over the last few weeks. Seriously once I bought something like 8 pairs of brand new pants cause they were $1 ... all new. They will be great when winter comes again ...

all the clothing was $1...success!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> Turbulences ... I bought this at Goodwill for 1/2 off ... It smells like vintage Anais Anais to me ...
> 
> It agrees with my chemistry (I applied it and then shopped at Goodwill ... horrified by prices and the fact that most of it was stained, broken and should have been in a dumpster ...) ... I paid $5 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turbulences* by *Revillon* is a Floral Aldehyde fragrance for women. *Turbulences* was launched in 1981. Top notes are caraway, mint, green notes and bergamot; middle notes are nutmeg, carnation, tuberose, pepper, orris root, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley, rose and sage; base notes are sandalwood, amber, musk, vanilla, vetiver and cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion books
> 
> ESP useful the book on grading ... hope to teach myself that art ...will make resizing patterns much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Stuart Cashmere thickest chunky knit ... has a tiny repair in the front, but when I turn it around no one will ever see that and it is sooo soft
> 
> 
> 
> ellen tracy metallic silver light spring sweater
> 
> The metallic sweater and other items ... always scratchy ... so I test them on my skin ... [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] one was not too bad! It will be fine with something under it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellen tracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Stuart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Studio sweater tunic ... new ...
> The store got a bunch of [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Max[/FONT] Studio and so on .. I bought lots of it over the last few weeks. Seriously once I bought something like 8 pairs of brand new pants cause they were $1 ... all new. They will be great when winter comes again ...
> 
> all the clothing was $1...success!


Love all the sweaters and yum to the perfume!


----------



## wildfury

LuxeDeb said:


> More 75% off consignment deals.
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti high heels $53
> View attachment 2529179
> View attachment 2529180
> 
> 
> This was my big purchase. It is breathtaking in person. Retail was well over $2000.
> Dior leather handbag $249
> View attachment 2529181
> View attachment 2529185
> 
> Back of Dior bag. This bag is bigger than it looks.
> View attachment 2529182
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jeans $10, Rock & Republic jeans $10, Chloe cords $12.50
> View attachment 2529186
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $81
> View attachment 2529187
> View attachment 2529188
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs shirt $17.50. Just Cavalli silk skirt $17.50
> View attachment 2529192
> View attachment 2529193



Wow, that Dior purse is breathtaking in pictures too!  What a great find.



LisaK026 said:


> Burberry Brown sweater with elbow patches $4 GW  (I seem to find things like this when I am there early Sunday and they  are rolling out new racks of clothes).



That's cute!  Nice find.



TinksDelite said:


> I had to share a follow up story.. a while  back I posted a cool find of Fortune Teller Teacups.. I had found a set  of 4 matching ones for $1.50 each (two one week & the other two the  following week!).  I kept one & threw the rest up on ebay for kicks  & giggles. I had no idea what I could get for them so I did straight  up auctions.
> 
> Well, for my $6.00 investment I sold the remaining 3 for a grand total  of.... $670!!  Whoop!  Went right into my vacation fund



Wow, congrats!  That's amazing!



ladyash said:


> Next is this ridiculous gorgeous lace dress from  the 30s. Bought it from the same store as the purse. Cost a whole $20!  Only problem is that it's lace with nothing underneath so I need to find  myself a vintage slip to go with it. I searched high and low all  weekend for one new but it seems the general consensus is that no one  wears them anymore so no one sells them!! I'm hitting up the sketchy  thrift store tomorrow after work to hopefully find one that works!! The  dress is form fitting so I need to hopefully find a slip that doesn't  have a lot of extra material. The buttons on this dress are quite  amazing!



Love it!  I have one that's almost exactly the same!



tattooed lady said:


> I purchased these very vintage cream  leather lucite heel Chanel pumps at a garage sale when I was 16 (I'm 30  now) for $2!!!! They were maybe worn once.I didn't wear them when I was  young because I was scared to ruin them and now They don't fit me very  well anymore since my feet got bigger after having my son but I still  like to admire them. I wish I knew the style.
> View attachment 2532626
> View attachment 2532627
> View attachment 2532629



Can't blame you for holding on to them!  They're gorgeous, and that price is insane!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Had a crappy experience at BE in Boerum hill  yesterday ugh why are the people that work and shop there so  pretentious and rude. I went in and they bought hardly anything. I had  tons of prada, miu miu, dior. The manager tells me they want mall brands  lol she pronounced Hérmes like ER-MAYZE. There was a truly rude woman  in there wearing the same bag as me in different colors (celine vertical  cabas) I said to her excitedly and nicely "we are wearing the same  bag!, it looks so nice in your colors" to which she looks at me like I  was a piece of gum on her shoe and goes "yeah, it's such an old bag." I  was taken aback by the way she made me feel  I need to move to a place  where the people are nice. On the flip side I took the credit and got  an amazing Thakoon dress, A.L.C maxi dress and a brand new pair of coral  schutz shoes all for less than 60 bucks!! Pics tomorrow...



That sucks they were so rude, but at least you scored afterwards!


----------



## wildfury

For any vintage lovers who might share my excitement...I had an insane day today!! 

I walked into Value village and saw around 100 NEW WITH TAGS dresses from the 70's-90's!!!!  Mostly from the 70's.  And almost all shirt dresses, which I had been looking for!

The best part...it was half off day, and they were only $3.50 each!!  I grabbed all of the ones that I thought might fit me, and ended up with around 60 of them in my cart .

I then spent the next 3 AND A HALF HOURS trying them on!  I've never spent that long at a thrift store before.  I actually didn't even see half the store since I was too tired from all of that.  I normally take 2 hours to look through the whole store.  It didn't even feel like that long, I was trying to be fast !

I ended up buying 15 dresses in total.  I probably would have bought more if I found them at other times, but since things were adding up it made me very picky.

I've never had a day like this before.  I'm going to remember it forever, it was so awesome.  Like being in a dream .


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Had a crappy experience at BE in Boerum hill yesterday ugh why are the people that work and shop there so pretentious and rude. I went in and they bought hardly anything. I had tons of prada, miu miu, dior. The manager tells me they want mall brands lol she pronounced Hérmes like ER-MAYZE. There was a truly rude woman in there wearing the same bag as me in different colors (celine vertical cabas) I said to her excitedly and nicely "we are wearing the same bag!, it looks so nice in your colors" to which she looks at me like I was a piece of gum on her shoe and goes "yeah, it's such an old bag." I was taken aback by the way she made me feel  I need to move to a place where the people are nice. On the flip side I took the credit and got an amazing Thakoon dress, A.L.C maxi dress and a brand new pair of coral schutz shoes all for less than 60 bucks!! Pics tomorrow...



Mean people suck, don't they?! It's just so much easier to be nice.


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Turbulences ... I bought this at Goodwill for 1/2 off ... It smells like vintage Anais Anais to me ...
> 
> It agrees with my chemistry (I applied it and then shopped at Goodwill ... horrified by prices and the fact that most of it was stained, broken and should have been in a dumpster ...) ... I paid $5 ...
> 
> *Turbulences* by *Revillon* is a Floral Aldehyde fragrance for women. *Turbulences* was launched in 1981. Top notes are caraway, mint, green notes and bergamot; middle notes are nutmeg, carnation, tuberose, pepper, orris root, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley, rose and sage; base notes are sandalwood, amber, musk, vanilla, vetiver and cedar.
> 
> Fashion books
> 
> ESP useful the book on grading ... hope to teach myself that art ...will make resizing patterns much easier!
> 
> Jill Stuart Cashmere thickest chunky knit ... has a tiny repair in the front, but when I turn it around no one will ever see that and it is sooo soft
> 
> 
> 
> ellen tracy metallic silver light spring sweater
> 
> The metallic sweater and other items ... always scratchy ... so I test them on my skin ... [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] one was not too bad! It will be fine with something under it ...
> 
> ellen tracy
> 
> Jill Stuart
> 
> Max Studio sweater tunic ... new ...
> The store got a bunch of [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Max[/FONT] Studio and so on .. I bought lots of it over the last few weeks. Seriously once I bought something like 8 pairs of brand new pants cause they were $1 ... all new. They will be great when winter comes again ...
> 
> all the clothing was $1...success!



I'm virtually smelling the perfume...what a description! Wonderful $1 goodies!


----------



## kcf68

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> Turbulences ... I bought this at Goodwill for 1/2 off ... It smells like vintage Anais Anais to me ...
> 
> It agrees with my chemistry (I applied it and then shopped at Goodwill ... horrified by prices and the fact that most of it was stained, broken and should have been in a dumpster ...) ... I paid $5 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turbulences* by *Revillon* is a Floral Aldehyde fragrance for women. *Turbulences* was launched in 1981. Top notes are caraway, mint, green notes and bergamot; middle notes are nutmeg, carnation, tuberose, pepper, orris root, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley, rose and sage; base notes are sandalwood, amber, musk, vanilla, vetiver and cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion books
> 
> ESP useful the book on grading ... hope to teach myself that art ...will make resizing patterns much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Stuart Cashmere thickest chunky knit ... has a tiny repair in the front, but when I turn it around no one will ever see that and it is sooo soft
> 
> 
> 
> ellen tracy metallic silver light spring sweater
> 
> The metallic sweater and other items ... always scratchy ... so I test them on my skin ... [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] one was not too bad! It will be fine with something under it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellen tracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Stuart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Studio sweater tunic ... new ...
> The store got a bunch of [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Max[/FONT] Studio and so on .. I bought lots of it over the last few weeks. Seriously once I bought something like 8 pairs of brand new pants cause they were $1 ... all new. They will be great when winter comes again ...
> 
> all the clothing was $1...success!


LOVE Jil Stuart and Ellen Tracy!


----------



## mharri20

ladyash said:


> Awesome! Thanks. I was impressed with how my hair looked since we were outdoors, it was sort of windy, and I was wearing a hat and everything when filming wasn't happening! I'm so bummed that next week is the spring finale  I have no idea when it comes back on again after next week. There is going to be a major void in my life this spring until it comes back on. I'm just hoping for a season 3 because I really like this show!




Aw man I had no idea the season finale was so soon!  thankfully though we watch plenty of other shows so we will have some filler lol. Netflix is our best friend!


----------



## jamamcg

Found some fragrances. 

Paco Rabanne Pour Homme 

And Burberry the Beat pour Homme.


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Morning Lovelies!
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



Black Label Armani ... for $1





Glorious ... It had one tiny stain and it is made of rayon and wool... silk lining. I tried to spot clean it ... carefully. But it left a water stain. So I grabbed it and took it in the shower where I doused it in cold water all over ... after a steam it will be perfect! Nerve wracking! I was worried I had ruined it .. but it is ok. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fits[/FONT] like a glove. No one does blazers for women like Armani ...

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

I knew these were 80's silk shirts!





Jack Mulqueen ... apparently he was the 80's Forever 21 ...

Check this bit of Fashion History out if you like ...

http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20080646,00.html

speaking of 1981 ... you know what is funny is that these people are talking about low quality in [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] article ... these shirts are nothing like what is being mass produced today... They are actualy pretty nice! I see stuff from Forever 21 and that ilk that is so ... disposable. And see how I am trying to concentrate on buying more tops? Purposefully!

A few garden pictures ... Spring has sprung!





Sunrise ...Spring has almost sprung!



Spring roses in a thrifted vase ....





Rose ... Love ... bicolored ... I planted this for our wedding ... it overcame me .. it has almost no scent but mg the beauty the color! The blue vase was thrifted in the way back machine ... The gold mirror was $3 at a thrift recently and is made in Thailand ... like a Siamese Cat!






Ladybug in a Freesia in my garden ... how comfy Is this guy!? Imagine sleeping in a freesia? Heaven! Soon the ladybugs will have a Family. Their babies eat 10 times more aphids than an adult ... so ... Happy Days! Bob's Your Uncle!
[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Morning Lovelies!
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> 
> Black Label Armani ... for $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious ... It had one tiny stain and it is made of rayon and wool... silk lining. I tried to spot clean it ... carefully. But it left a water stain. So I grabbed it and took it in the shower where I doused it in cold water all over ... after a steam it will be perfect! Nerve wracking! I was worried I had ruined it .. but it is ok. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fits[/FONT] like a glove. No one does blazers for women like Armani ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> I knew these were 80's silk shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Mulqueen ... apparently he was the 80's Forever 21 ...
> 
> Check this bit of Fashion History out if you like ...
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20080646,00.html
> 
> speaking of 1981 ... you know what is funny is that these people are talking about low quality in [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] article ... these shirts are nothing like what is being mass produced today... They are actualy pretty nice! I see stuff from Forever 21 and that ilk that is so ... disposable. And see how I am trying to concentrate on buying more tops? Purposefully!
> 
> A few garden pictures ... Spring has sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise ...Spring has almost sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> Spring roses in a thrifted vase ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose ... Love ... bicolored ... I planted this for our wedding ... it overcame me .. it has almost no scent but mg the beauty the color! The blue vase was thrifted in the way back machine ... The gold mirror was $3 at a thrift recently and is made in Thailand ... like a Siamese Cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug in a Freesia in my garden ... how comfy Is this guy!? Imagine sleeping in a freesia? Heaven! Soon the ladybugs will have a Family. Their babies eat 10 times more aphids than an adult ... so ... Happy Days! Bob's Your Uncle!
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]


You're giving me life with your garden pics!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Morning Lovelies![/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> 
> Black Label Armani ... for $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious ... It had one tiny stain and it is made of rayon and wool... silk lining. I tried to spot clean it ... carefully. But it left a water stain. So I grabbed it and took it in the shower where I doused it in cold water all over ... after a steam it will be perfect! Nerve wracking! I was worried I had ruined it .. but it is ok. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fits like a glove. No one does blazers for women like Armani ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> I knew these were 80's silk shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Mulqueen ... apparently he was the 80's Forever 21 ...
> 
> Check this bit of Fashion History out if you like ...
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20080646,00.html
> 
> speaking of 1981 ... you know what is funny is that these people are talking about low quality in [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] article ... these shirts are nothing like what is being mass produced today... They are actualy pretty nice! I see stuff from Forever 21 and that ilk that is so ... disposable. And see how I am trying to concentrate on buying more tops? Purposefully!
> 
> A few garden pictures ... Spring has sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise ...Spring has almost sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> Spring roses in a thrifted vase ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose ... Love ... bicolored ... I planted this for our wedding ... it overcame me .. it has almost no scent but mg the beauty the color! The blue vase was thrifted in the way back machine ... The gold mirror was $3 at a thrift recently and is made in Thailand ... like a Siamese Cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug in a Freesia in my garden ... how comfy Is this guy!? Imagine sleeping in a freesia? Heaven! Soon the ladybugs will have a Family. Their babies eat 10 times more aphids than an adult ... so ... Happy Days! Bob's Your Uncle!
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]


 
Thank you for the garden pics we're finally thawing out here!  Stunning flowers and Love the lady bug


----------



## kcf68

Well found some Second hand shops in Prague but did not see any designers!  So saddened that there is a huge mall across street from our hotel


----------



## wildfury

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Morning Lovelies!
> 
> 
> Black Label Armani ... for $1
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious ... It had one tiny stain and it is made of rayon and wool... silk lining. I tried to spot clean it ... carefully. But it left a water stain. So I grabbed it and took it in the shower where I doused it in cold water all over ... after a steam it will be perfect! Nerve wracking! I was worried I had ruined it .. but it is ok. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fits like a glove. No one does blazers for women like Armani ...
> 
> 
> 
> I knew these were 80's silk shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Mulqueen ... apparently he was the 80's Forever 21 ...
> 
> Check this bit of Fashion History out if you like ...
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20080646,00.html
> 
> speaking of 1981 ... you know what is funny is that these people are talking about low quality in [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] article ... these shirts are nothing like what is being mass produced today... They are actualy pretty nice! I see stuff from Forever 21 and that ilk that is so ... disposable. And see how I am trying to concentrate on buying more tops? Purposefully!
> 
> A few garden pictures ... Spring has sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise ...Spring has almost sprung!
> 
> Spring roses in a thrifted vase ....
> 
> 
> 
> Rose ... Love ... bicolored ... I planted this for our wedding ... it overcame me .. it has almost no scent but mg the beauty the color! The blue vase was thrifted in the way back machine ... The gold mirror was $3 at a thrift recently and is made in Thailand ... like a Siamese Cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug in a Freesia in my garden ... how comfy Is this guy!? Imagine sleeping in a freesia? Heaven! Soon the ladybugs will have a Family. Their babies eat 10 times more aphids than an adult ... so ... Happy Days! Bob's Your Uncle!
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]



$1 Armani!  The fit looks modern, what a great deal!

Hmm, I don't think anything made with silk would be low quality (why waste good material??)!  I've never seen silk at my forever 21, but an online search shows that the have had them in the past.  Surprising!


----------



## ladyash

This happened at half price value village day...I removed the monstrous shoulder pads. Brand is Piaf made in Canada and it has a union label. Its so 80s but for 3.50 cant beat that when I'm in love  I also got a cute trinket box for 3.99 that says Sweet Pea Sadler England on the bottom. It has sweet peas on it obviously...Ive been looking for trinket boxes with roses but I can always pass this one on to my mom if I find one or just start collecting them lol!


----------



## ladyash

wildfury said:


> For any vintage lovers who might share my excitement...I had an insane day today!!
> 
> I walked into Value village and saw around 100 NEW WITH TAGS dresses from the 70's-90's!!!!  Mostly from the 70's.  And almost all shirt dresses, which I had been looking for!
> 
> The best part...it was half off day, and they were only $3.50 each!!  I grabbed all of the ones that I thought might fit me, and ended up with around 60 of them in my cart .
> 
> I then spent the next 3 AND A HALF HOURS trying them on!  I've never spent that long at a thrift store before.  I actually didn't even see half the store since I was too tired from all of that.  I normally take 2 hours to look through the whole store.  It didn't even feel like that long, I was trying to be fast !
> 
> I ended up buying 15 dresses in total.  I probably would have bought more if I found them at other times, but since things were adding up it made me very picky.
> 
> I've never had a day like this before.  I'm going to remember it forever, it was so awesome.  Like being in a dream .



Pictures of everything!! So jealous! Practically everything vintage that I found today was much too large on me


----------



## ladyash

mharri20 said:


> Aw man I had no idea the season finale was so soon!  thankfully though we watch plenty of other shows so we will have some filler lol. Netflix is our best friend!



Yeah I watched the spring finale last night  I'm in it as well but definitely more background this time! My mom said she didn't see me at all but I saw myself like four times LOL! I'm probably watching it again tonight since some of the cast live tweets during the US airing of it. I'm so sad about the ending though! I hate when they leave this giant cliff hanger. I'm going to have to get back working on the show so I can have some spoilers and make sure Vincent ends up being okay LOL!!


----------



## lazlo8

wildfury said:


> For any vintage lovers who might share my excitement...I had an insane day today!!
> 
> I walked into Value village and saw around 100 NEW WITH TAGS dresses from the 70's-90's!!!! Mostly from the 70's. And almost all shirt dresses, which I had been looking for!
> 
> The best part...it was half off day, and they were only $3.50 each!! I grabbed all of the ones that I thought might fit me, and ended up with around 60 of them in my cart .
> 
> I then spent the next 3 AND A HALF HOURS trying them on! I've never spent that long at a thrift store before. I actually didn't even see half the store since I was too tired from all of that. I normally take 2 hours to look through the whole store. It didn't even feel like that long, I was trying to be fast !
> 
> I ended up buying 15 dresses in total. I probably would have bought more if I found them at other times, but since things were adding up it made me very picky.
> 
> I've never had a day like this before. I'm going to remember it forever, it was so awesome. Like being in a dream .


 
Amazing! Amazing!  3.5 hours sounds about right to make the Sophie's Choice! So impressed you have to show us!  I have had thrifting days that were so great I always remember!



JOODLZ said:


> I'm virtually smelling the perfume...what a description! Wonderful $1 goodies!


 
It was good!  Buying less now that I am not thrilled with my normal thrift spot.  So that is good!



kcf68 said:


> LOVE Jil Stuart and Ellen Tracy!


 
Yay for having tops to go with my 12K pairs of denim!



chowlover2 said:


> You're giving me life with your garden pics!


 
Keep your head outta the oven buddy!  I am sure it is headed East!  It's been beautiful and warm here for days!  Thank goodness!



Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for the garden pics we're finally thawing out here! Stunning flowers and Love the lady bug


 
Aw the lady bugs love this garden.  It's cause parts of it are wild still.  There's enough weeds and dandelions to keep the butterflies in business too!  I have never had to spray cause I have all the good bugs!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Amazing! Amazing!  3.5 hours sounds about right to make the Sophie's Choice! So impressed you have to show us!  I have had thrifting days that were so great I always remember!
> 
> 
> 
> It was good!  Buying less now that I am not thrilled with my normal thrift spot.  So that is good!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for having tops to go with my 12K pairs of denim!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your head outta the oven buddy!  I am sure it is headed East!  It's been beautiful and warm here for days!  Thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw the lady bugs love this garden.  It's cause parts of it are wild still.  There's enough weeds and dandelions to keep the butterflies in business too!  I have never had to spray cause I have all the good bugs!


It's going to be 60+ Tuesday! Then 30 on Thursday, but at least the snow is melting!


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> This happened at half price value village day...I removed the monstrous shoulder pads. Brand is Piaf made in Canada and it has a union label. Its so 80s but for 3.50 cant beat that when I'm in love  I also got a cute trinket box for 3.99 that says Sweet Pea Sadler England on the bottom. It has sweet peas on it obviously...Ive been looking for trinket boxes with roses but I can always pass this one on to my mom if I find one or just start collecting them lol!


 

You are adorable and that top really suits you!


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> It's going to be 60+ Tuesday! Then 30 on Thursday, but at least the snow is melting!


 

ppftttt I would die!  30?  Are you wearing a snowsuit 24-7?  That's ridiculous!  I love your avatar ...


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> ppftttt I would die!  30?  Are you wearing a snowsuit 24-7?  That's ridiculous!  I love your avatar ...


No, it was 40 today, only a top and sweater, it was sunny & lovely. Felt like breaking out my shorts! It's different on the East Coast. We are heartier-LOL!
 I was in CA a few years back and it was 90+ in LA with no humidity. We drove up to San Francisco and that night I felt like I could have worn a winter coat! I get where you are coming from, it all comes down to what you are used to!


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> No, it was 40 today, only a top and sweater, it was sunny & lovely. Felt like breaking out my shorts! It's different on the East Coast. We are heartier-LOL!
> I was in CA a few years back and it was 90+ in LA with no humidity. We drove up to San Francisco and that night I felt like I could have worn a winter coat! I get where you are coming from, it all comes down to what you are used to!


 
Yeah I'm anemic and always cold. I was raised in the high desert in New Mexico middle of nowhere. Close to Colorado and it would snow several feet, trap us in the house, get us stuck in dangerous situations. Snow days and even snow weeks. Every Winter someone would freeze to death ... despite all that I never got used to being cold. Hate Winter, I love Christmas though.  
I'm pretty sure that I'm supposed to hibernate thru the whole Winter.  
... but yeah Winter can suck it.

And San Fran is quite cold ... I agree it's freakin freezing up there Mister Bigglesworth


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> You are adorable and that top really suits you!



Thanks! I hope all the vintage things I have been buying still suit me when I have long hair again. I worry about that sometimes since I'm currently growing it out so I can book more work! I'm sure it will be fine, but I feel like with short hair I can wear more out there things since it goes with the hair. Can you believe that blouse is a size 11/13?! I know it is a bit big on me up top, but I really don't think a size 11/13 person today would ever fit into this thing! Maybe a size 6/8 would or someone with a larger chest, but the waist is rather small!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Morning Lovelies!
> 
> Black Label Armani ... for $1
> 
> 
> Glorious ... It had one tiny stain and it is made of rayon and wool... silk lining. I tried to spot clean it ... carefully. But it left a water stain. So I grabbed it and took it in the shower where I doused it in cold water all over ... after a steam it will be perfect! Nerve wracking! I was worried I had ruined it .. but it is ok. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fits like a glove. No one does blazers for women like Armani ...
> 
> I knew these were 80's silk shirts!
> 
> Jack Mulqueen ... apparently he was the 80's Forever 21 ...
> 
> Check this bit of Fashion History out if you like ...
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20080646,00.html
> 
> speaking of 1981 ... you know what is funny is that these people are talking about low quality in [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] article ... these shirts are nothing like what is being mass produced today... They are actualy pretty nice! I see stuff from Forever 21 and that ilk that is so ... disposable. And see how I am trying to concentrate on buying more tops? Purposefully!
> 
> A few garden pictures ... Spring has sprung!
> 
> Sunrise ...Spring has almost sprung!
> 
> Spring roses in a thrifted vase ....
> 
> Rose ... Love ... bicolored ... I planted this for our wedding ... it overcame me .. it has almost no scent but mg the beauty the color! The blue vase was thrifted in the way back machine ... The gold mirror was $3 at a thrift recently and is made in Thailand ... like a Siamese Cat!
> 
> Ladybug in a Freesia in my garden ... how comfy Is this guy!? Imagine sleeping in a freesia? Heaven! Soon the ladybugs will have a Family. Their babies eat 10 times more aphids than an adult ... so ... Happy Days! Bob's Your Uncle![/FONT][/FONT]



Love your thrifty finds, but I may love your garden even more...yeah, I'd to nap in a freesia...aah, spring fever!


----------



## Pao9

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Morning Lovelies!
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> 
> 
> Black Label Armani ... for $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious ... It had one tiny stain and it is made of rayon and wool... silk lining. I tried to spot clean it ... carefully. But it left a water stain. So I grabbed it and took it in the shower where I doused it in cold water all over ... after a steam it will be perfect! Nerve wracking! I was worried I had ruined it .. but it is ok. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fits[/FONT] like a glove. No one does blazers for women like Armani ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> I knew these were 80's silk shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Mulqueen ... apparently he was the 80's Forever 21 ...
> 
> Check this bit of Fashion History out if you like ...
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20080646,00.html
> 
> speaking of 1981 ... you know what is funny is that these people are talking about low quality in [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] article ... these shirts are nothing like what is being mass produced today... They are actualy pretty nice! I see stuff from Forever 21 and that ilk that is so ... disposable. And see how I am trying to concentrate on buying more tops? Purposefully!
> 
> A few garden pictures ... Spring has sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise ...Spring has almost sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> Spring roses in a thrifted vase ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose ... Love ... bicolored ... I planted this for our wedding ... it overcame me .. it has almost no scent but mg the beauty the color! The blue vase was thrifted in the way back machine ... The gold mirror was $3 at a thrift recently and is made in Thailand ... like a Siamese Cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug in a Freesia in my garden ... how comfy Is this guy!? Imagine sleeping in a freesia? Heaven! Soon the ladybugs will have a Family. Their babies eat 10 times more aphids than an adult ... so ... Happy Days! Bob's Your Uncle!
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]




Love the armani, I was just at the armani outlet yesterday and saw that the black label jackets were around 3k , I'm like really???? That's what a chanel bag costs! I get mine for so cheap!!!


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> Thanks! I hope all the vintage things I have been buying still suit me when I have long hair again. I worry about that sometimes since I'm currently growing it out so I can book more work! I'm sure it will be fine, but I feel like with short hair I can wear more out there things since it goes with the hair. Can you believe that blouse is a size 11/13?! I know it is a bit big on me up top, but I really don't think a size 11/13 person today would ever fit into this thing! Maybe a size 6/8 would or someone with a larger chest, but the waist is rather small!


 
I am sure that top would suit you with longer hair! Do you take biotin to help your hair grow faster? Yes I can believe that sizing says 11/13 and fits you tiny size 0! Sizing was so so different. I have patterns from the 50's that have a size 36 bust as a size 18. I have a friend who told me that whoever shifted the sizing to be smaller numbers in the 80's should have been made a millionaire! 

I am not that great at looking at an item in a thrift store and knowing if it will fit. I'm not that accurate but I am better than I was! I used to have to try on so much more. Now when I am shopping $1 finds (or 20 cent items) I don't try things on as often. Still a bummer to be wrong on fit. Denim is one thing that requires a try on. Although because I will use denim to make a quilt soon ... it doesn't matter as much!



Pao9 said:


> Love the armani, I was just at the armani outlet yesterday and saw that the black label jackets were around 3k , I'm like really???? That's what a chanel bag costs! I get mine for so cheap!!!


 
Yeah that is insane right? $1 Armani has to make you laugh!


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> I am sure that top would suit you with longer hair! Do you take biotin to help your hair grow faster? Yes I can believe that sizing says 11/13 and fits you tiny size 0! Sizing was so so different. I have patterns from the 50's that have a size 36 bust as a size 18. I have a friend who told me that whoever shifted the sizing to be smaller numbers in the 80's should have been made a millionaire!
> 
> I am not that great at looking at an item in a thrift store and knowing if it will fit. I'm not that accurate but I am better than I was! I used to have to try on so much more. Now when I am shopping $1 finds (or 20 cent items) I don't try things on as often. Still a bummer to be wrong on fit. Denim is one thing that requires a try on. Although because I will use denim to make a quilt soon ... it doesn't matter as much!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is insane right? $1 Armani has to make you laugh!



I don't take anything currently, but my hair and nails tend to grow quite fast without supplements. I'm hoping by the end of summer I will have my hair at a good enough length that I can start doing things with it other than straightening it. I'm a 32 bust, but I think a 34 would fit this top nicely...I really don't see anyone larger getting into it! The waist is elastic so it would stretch, but the rest of the material is rather unforgiving polyester! I need to find a belt for it as it has belt loops but the Betsey Johnson belt I have that I thought would be perfect with it doesn't fit through the loops! 

I still try everything on before buying. I find some things just look better on the hanger plus it's really hard to judge sizing. I know vintage sizing is so much different from our sizing that trying is a must. I have things that range from size 8-13 in vintage clothes depending on the era and I've never been that large a size ever with today standards. Even with designer and mall brand sizing I find discrepancies. I still can't wear theory pants because I never find a 0 at the thrifts and 2's are too large, yet I have a pair of Elie Tahari pants in a 4 that fit perfectly and I wear a size 2 from Banana Republic! I wish I was one of those people that could look at something and just buy it and have it fit perfectly. I waited in line at Value Village for half an hour to try on the three things (two vintage blouses and a dress) that I found during half price day and only ended up buying the one blouse!


----------



## Tuuli35

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah I'm anemic and always cold. I was raised in the high desert in New Mexico middle of nowhere. Close to Colorado and it would snow several feet, trap us in the house, get us stuck in dangerous situations. Snow days and even snow weeks. Every Winter someone would freeze to death ... despite all that I never got used to being cold. Hate Winter, I love Christmas though.
> I'm pretty sure that I'm supposed to hibernate thru the whole Winter.
> ... but yeah Winter can suck it.




Me too, I should hibernate during the winter  (and wake up skinny  )


----------



## lazlo8

Tuuli35 said:


> Me too, I should hibernate during the winter  (and wake up skinny  )


 
Yes yes!  Like the Bears do!  It would be great, plus I need the sleep ...



ladyash said:


> I don't take anything currently, but my hair and nails tend to grow quite fast without supplements. I'm hoping by the end of summer I will have my hair at a good enough length that I can start doing things with it other than straightening it. I'm a 32 bust, but I think a 34 would fit this top nicely...I really don't see anyone larger getting into it! The waist is elastic so it would stretch, but the rest of the material is rather unforgiving polyester! I need to find a belt for it as it has belt loops but the Betsey Johnson belt I have that I thought would be perfect with it doesn't fit through the loops!
> 
> I still try everything on before buying. I find some things just look better on the hanger plus it's really hard to judge sizing. I know vintage sizing is so much different from our sizing that trying is a must. I have things that range from size 8-13 in vintage clothes depending on the era and I've never been that large a size ever with today standards. Even with designer and mall brand sizing I find discrepancies. I still can't wear theory pants because I never find a 0 at the thrifts and 2's are too large, yet I have a pair of Elie Tahari pants in a 4 that fit perfectly and I wear a size 2 from Banana Republic! I wish I was one of those people that could look at something and just buy it and have it fit perfectly. I waited in line at Value Village for half an hour to try on the three things (two vintage blouses and a dress) that I found during half price day and only ended up buying the one blouse!


 

You're wise ...  I don't try things on always and the idea of waiting half an hour for a changing room makes me feel like I am going to get hives.  The main issue I find is that people wash their clothes in magically inappropriate ways.  100% cotton denim can get so so so tiny!


----------



## chowlover2

Tuuli35 said:


> Me too, I should hibernate during the winter  (and wake up skinny  )


Me 3!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> Turbulences ... I bought this at Goodwill for 1/2 off ... It smells like vintage Anais Anais to me ...
> 
> It agrees with my chemistry (I applied it and then shopped at Goodwill ... horrified by prices and the fact that most of it was stained, broken and should have been in a dumpster ...) ... I paid $5 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turbulences* by *Revillon* is a Floral Aldehyde fragrance for women. *Turbulences* was launched in 1981. Top notes are caraway, mint, green notes and bergamot; middle notes are nutmeg, carnation, tuberose, pepper, orris root, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley, rose and sage; base notes are sandalwood, amber, musk, vanilla, vetiver and cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion books
> 
> ESP useful the book on grading ... hope to teach myself that art ...will make resizing patterns much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Stuart Cashmere thickest chunky knit ... has a tiny repair in the front, but when I turn it around no one will ever see that and it is sooo soft
> 
> 
> 
> ellen tracy metallic silver light spring sweater
> 
> The metallic sweater and other items ... always scratchy ... so I test them on my skin ... [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] one was not too bad! It will be fine with something under it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellen tracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Stuart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Studio sweater tunic ... new ...
> The store got a bunch of [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Max[/FONT] Studio and so on .. I bought lots of it over the last few weeks. Seriously once I bought something like 8 pairs of brand new pants cause they were $1 ... all new. They will be great when winter comes again ...
> 
> all the clothing was $1...success!


Such nice finds, I love your perfume.


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you so much everybody for all the kind comments on my recent finds. 
Everyone's been finding such amazing stuff! Laz and Jama - I bet you both smell really nice with your recent perfume finds. 

Pao - I am super jealous of your Chanel watch find, amazing eye and intuition on your part.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Le Lis Blanc $5. Never heard of them. I think they are from Brazil. Bottoms are leather.


Those look very cute and super comfy. 


KrissieNO.5 said:


> Had a crappy experience at BE in Boerum hill yesterday ugh why are the people that work and shop there so pretentious and rude. I went in and they bought hardly anything. I had tons of prada, miu miu, dior. The manager tells me they want mall brands lol she pronounced Hérmes like ER-MAYZE. There was a truly rude woman in there wearing the same bag as me in different colors (celine vertical cabas) I said to her excitedly and nicely "we are wearing the same bag!, it looks so nice in your colors" to which she looks at me like I was a piece of gum on her shoe and goes "yeah, it's such an old bag." I was taken aback by the way she made me feel  I need to move to a place where the people are nice. On the flip side I took the credit and got an amazing Thakoon dress, A.L.C maxi dress and a brand new pair of coral schutz shoes all for less than 60 bucks!! Pics tomorrow...


Sorry to hear that you had a bad day Krissie. No reason to be so rude, just accept the compliment. 


lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Morning Lovelies!
> Black Label Armani ... for $1
> 
> Glorious ... It had one tiny stain and it is made of rayon and wool... silk lining. I tried to spot clean it ... carefully. But it left a water stain. So I grabbed it and took it in the shower where I doused it in cold water all over ... after a steam it will be perfect! Nerve wracking! I was worried I had ruined it .. but it is ok. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fits like a glove. No one does blazers for women like Armani ...
> 
> I knew these were 80's silk shirts!
> 
> Jack Mulqueen ... apparently he was the 80's Forever 21 ...
> 
> Check this bit of Fashion History out if you like ...
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/archive/article/0,,20080646,00.html
> 
> speaking of 1981 ... you know what is funny is that these people are talking about low quality in [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]this[/FONT] article ... these shirts are nothing like what is being mass produced today... They are actualy pretty nice! I see stuff from Forever 21 and that ilk that is so ... disposable. And see how I am trying to concentrate on buying more tops? Purposefully!
> 
> A few garden pictures ... Spring has sprung!
> 
> Sunrise ...Spring has almost sprung!
> 
> 
> 
> Spring roses in a thrifted vase ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose ... Love ... bicolored ... I planted this for our wedding ... it overcame me .. it has almost no scent but mg the beauty the color! The blue vase was thrifted in the way back machine ... The gold mirror was $3 at a thrift recently and is made in Thailand ... like a Siamese Cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladybug in a Freesia in my garden ... how comfy Is this guy!? Imagine sleeping in a freesia? Heaven! Soon the ladybugs will have a Family. Their babies eat 10 times more aphids than an adult ... so ... Happy Days! Bob's Your Uncle!
> [/FONT]
> [/FONT]


Laz - great Armani find and of course I am dying over here over your spring pics. Such a lovely little lady bug and what pretty flowers. We are at least 3-5 weeks away from our first tulips and daffodils. It's coming girls, I can smell it.


----------



## magdalinka

Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+. 
View attachment 2538902
View attachment 2538903
View attachment 2538904
View attachment 2538905


----------



## UnderTheStars

lazlo8 said:


> Fabulous!  Fabulous!  Great deals!  Love some low priced nail polish!  I was all thrilled this week when I got a Maybelline I had sort of wanted for 60 cents ...



Oooooh, gotta love those cheap makeup deals 
And what I spent that day was about what one of those polishes would've cost and that makes me happy cause I got several things on sale (like 2 Dove conditioners from Target for for about the price of one  )


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+.
> View attachment 2538902
> View attachment 2538903
> View attachment 2538904
> View attachment 2538905


OMG! I want a Kieselstein Cord anything! Such a great find! ....so jealous and so happy for you!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+.
> View attachment 2538902
> View attachment 2538903
> View attachment 2538904
> View attachment 2538905



OMG...this is absolutely fabulous...congrats!


----------



## Tuuli35

magdalinka said:


> Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+.
> View attachment 2538902
> View attachment 2538903
> View attachment 2538904
> View attachment 2538905




What a find!


----------



## magdalinka

Tuuli35 said:


> What a find!





JOODLZ said:


> OMG...this is absolutely fabulous...congrats!





Raven3766 said:


> OMG! I want a Kieselstein Cord anything! Such a great find! ....so jealous and so happy for you!


Thank you ladies! Can't stop staring at it


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+.
> View attachment 2538902
> View attachment 2538903
> View attachment 2538904
> View attachment 2538905


 

Amazing find Magda!!


----------



## tattooed lady

I bought this vintage Christian Dior Boutique dress and matching jacket at the thrift store for $20


----------



## lazlo8

magdalinka said:


> Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+.
> View attachment 2538902
> View attachment 2538903
> View attachment 2538904
> View attachment 2538905


 
That is freakin amazing!  I know just what you mean about what it feels like when you touch it and discover it's real!  Beautiful!



UnderTheStars said:


> Oooooh, gotta love those cheap makeup deals
> And what I spent that day was about what one of those polishes would've cost and that makes me happy cause I got several things on sale (like 2 Dove conditioners from Target for for about the price of one  )


 
Totally need to teach you extreme couponing so you never have to pay for shampoo, body wash, lotion, oral care or... well ... lots of stuff.  And lots of free or nearly free makeup and nail polish Buddy Girl!  Though I agree ...  amazing deals to be found at the thrifts!



tattooed lady said:


> I bought this vintage Christian Dior Boutique dress and matching jacket at the thrift store for $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540355


 
That's just beautiful and looks so chic on you!  Love the shape and I bet the quality is amazing!


----------



## lazlo8

oops


----------



## ladyash

tattooed lady said:


> I bought this vintage Christian Dior Boutique dress and matching jacket at the thrift store for $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540355



Love the style of that dress!! It looks so great on you.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+.
> View attachment 2538902
> View attachment 2538903
> View attachment 2538904
> View attachment 2538905




I die! Just gorg!


----------



## LuxeDeb

tattooed lady said:


> I bought this vintage Christian Dior Boutique dress and matching jacket at the thrift store for $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540355



Very chic! Love the bold color combo.



magdalinka said:


> Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+.
> View attachment 2538902
> View attachment 2538903
> View attachment 2538904
> View attachment 2538905



OMG I gasped! I have a special place in my heart for Kielstein Cord. LOVE. What a gorgeous, amazing find!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Amazing find Magda!!





lazlo8 said:


> That is freakin amazing!  I know just what you mean about what it feels like when you touch it and discover it's real!  Beautiful!





chowlover2 said:


> I die! Just gorg!





LuxeDeb said:


> OMG I gasped! I have a special place in my heart for Kielstein Cord. LOVE. What a gorgeous, amazing find!


Thank you so much lovelies!


----------



## kcf68

Well Ladies,
Went out of th beaten path of tourist traps in Prague and found "Second hand" shops as they call them here.  Tons of them and I told hubby I must of smelled them with my keen thrift shop nose.  Ack found nothing but found this awesome Italian bakery so many pastries and fresh bread you all would die!  Also attached was an outdoor market, food courtyard and all types of wine and pasta shop! Bingo!


----------



## lazlo8

kcf68 said:


> Well Ladies,
> Went out of th beaten path of tourist traps in Prague and found "Second hand" shops as they call them here. Tons of them and I told hubby I must of smelled them with my keen thrift shop nose. Ack found nothing but found this awesome Italian bakery so many pastries and fresh bread you all would die! Also attached was an outdoor market, food courtyard and all types of wine and pasta shop! Bingo!


 

Aw sorry about the thrifts but the wine pasta and food sounds lovely!    How fun!

Going thrifting in a few and I have a ton of energy from being out in the fresh air so I am hoping it is good pickin!  No idea why I am so excited to go!  


Also for you CVSers this week they have Revlon lip for 6.99 and 4 ECBs back.  Revlon just came out with a lipstick collection super lustrous with a bunch of retro shades, 50's and 60's (and 1999) ... great time to snag some Spring colors!


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> Thanks! I hope all the vintage things I have been buying still suit me when I have long hair again. I worry about that sometimes since I'm currently growing it out so I can book more work! I'm sure it will be fine, but I feel like with short hair I can wear more out there things since it goes with the hair. Can you believe that blouse is a size 11/13?! I know it is a bit big on me up top, but I really don't think a size 11/13 person today would ever fit into this thing! Maybe a size 6/8 would or someone with a larger chest, but the waist is rather small!




It's crazy how sizing is so out of control now.  I tried on a pair of my mom's old bell bottoms and I could pull them over my butt, but actually buttoning them, yeah right!  I can't complain too much since I have lost 140 pounds and I'm currently around 160, but at the same time I have to wonder which size I'd be in vintage sizing.


----------



## lazlo8

elvisgurly said:


> It's crazy how sizing is so out of control now. I tried on a pair of my mom's old bell bottoms and I could pull them over my butt, but actually buttoning them, yeah right! I can't complain too much since I have lost 140 pounds and I'm currently around 160, but at the same time I have to wonder which size I'd be in vintage sizing.


 

Those old bells from the 70's were cut long and high waisted, super straight and narrow thru the hips. Apparently the had no butts.  Long inseams to be worn with platforms!  Sorta like junior sizing!  Plus most of it was 100% cotton and so it has shrunk with washing and wearing.   I'm so in love with the newer soft denim mixes. But 100% cotton when well worn is still divine!

Massive congrats on your weight loss!  So awesome!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Are you ready to see some fabulous stuff??? Here is the beginning of my $10 consignment store sale!

Chanel trousers




Rozae Nichols nubuck jacket




Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti dress (love the combination of materials)




Lucien Pellat-Finet cashmere tank (French designer + Scottish cashmere= awesome+$$$) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Dolce & Gabbana capri jeans with fox trim


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Are you ready to see some fabulous stuff??? Here is the beginning of my $10 consignment store sale!
> 
> Chanel trousers
> View attachment 2541166
> View attachment 2541167
> 
> 
> Rozae Nichols nubuck jacket
> View attachment 2541168
> View attachment 2541169
> 
> 
> Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti dress (love the combination of materials)
> View attachment 2541175
> View attachment 2541176
> 
> 
> Lucien Pellat-Finet cashmere tank (French designer + Scottish cashmere= awesome+$$$)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541177
> View attachment 2541178
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana capri jeans with fox trim
> View attachment 2541179
> View attachment 2541180


 
Amazing finds...Chanel for 10.00!!  My goodness


----------



## lazlo8

LuxeDeb said:


> Are you ready to see some fabulous stuff??? Here is the beginning of my $10 consignment store sale!
> 
> Chanel trousers
> View attachment 2541166
> View attachment 2541167
> 
> 
> Rozae Nichols nubuck jacket
> View attachment 2541168
> View attachment 2541169
> 
> 
> Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti dress (love the combination of materials)
> View attachment 2541175
> View attachment 2541176
> 
> 
> Lucien Pellat-Finet cashmere tank (French designer + Scottish cashmere= awesome+$$$)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541177
> View attachment 2541178
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana capri jeans with fox trim
> View attachment 2541179
> View attachment 2541180


 
The fox trim on the D&G jeans is cracking me up!  So awesome!  And I mean ... Chanel for $10!?  That is Crazy Towne!  You did so well!!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+.
> View attachment 2538902
> View attachment 2538903
> View attachment 2538904
> View attachment 2538905


Very Impressive! I have never seen anything KC in a thrift or even consignment. Great find.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's amazing! Vintage couture finds are the best!!!




tattooed lady said:


> I bought this vintage Christian Dior Boutique dress and matching jacket at the thrift store for $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540355


----------



## tattooed lady

shoppinggalnyc said:


> That's amazing! Vintage couture finds are the best!!!




I know! They're my favorite  I got a men's Christian Dior sweater from there (80's vintage, really ugly) and a small silk marc jacobs scarf there too. They mark up the fake bags but pay no attention to the clothes and accessories.


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Are you ready to see some fabulous stuff??? Here is the beginning of my $10 consignment store sale!
> 
> Chanel trousers
> View attachment 2541166
> View attachment 2541167
> 
> 
> Rozae Nichols nubuck jacket
> View attachment 2541168
> View attachment 2541169
> 
> 
> Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti dress (love the combination of materials)
> View attachment 2541175
> View attachment 2541176
> 
> 
> Lucien Pellat-Finet cashmere tank (French designer + Scottish cashmere= awesome+$$$)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541177
> View attachment 2541178
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana capri jeans with fox trim
> View attachment 2541179
> View attachment 2541180



Yowza...how do you do it...and keep doing it??? Great stuff!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It's so true! My stores are full of tons of $40 fake Coach bags - always makes me laugh! 



tattooed lady said:


> I know! They're my favorite  I got a men's Christian Dior sweater from there (80's vintage, really ugly) and a small silk marc jacobs scarf there too. They mark up the fake bags but pay no attention to the clothes and accessories.


----------



## JOODLZ

I'm finally comfortable posting this little cutie I bought at Goodwill on 2-25 for $6.99. It was attached to a cheesy vinyl bag, but caught my eye...I re-donated the bag  Posted it to AT kate spade thread, but never got a reply...found a kate spade fall 2008 catalog page via Google, MSRP $65. And it's purple!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> I'm finally comfortable posting this little cutie I bought at Goodwill on 2-25 for $6.99. It was attached to a cheesy vinyl bag, but caught my eye...I re-donated the bag  Posted it to AT kate spade thread, but never got a reply...found a kate spade fall 2008 catalog page via Google, MSRP $65. And it's purple!



Cute!


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> I'm finally comfortable posting this little cutie I bought at Goodwill on 2-25 for $6.99. It was attached to a cheesy vinyl bag, but caught my eye...I re-donated the bag  Posted it to AT kate spade thread, but never got a reply...found a kate spade fall 2008 catalog page via Google, MSRP $65. And it's purple!


 

Is it ostrich?  It is adorable!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Cute!



Thanks!



lazlo8 said:


> Is it ostrich?  It is adorable!!



Nope, embossed cowhide, according to catalog page...Thanks, it makes me smile!
Oh, and lots of Coach and other goodies to catch up on...been rehabbing bags this week...need to shoot some photos.


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> I'm finally comfortable posting this little cutie I bought at Goodwill on 2-25 for $6.99. It was attached to a cheesy vinyl bag, but caught my eye...I re-donated the bag  Posted it to AT kate spade thread, but never got a reply...found a kate spade fall 2008 catalog page via Google, MSRP $65. And it's purple!



That is adorable! Purse charms are so fun


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> I'm finally comfortable posting this little cutie I bought at Goodwill on 2-25 for $6.99. It was attached to a cheesy vinyl bag, but caught my eye...I re-donated the bag  Posted it to AT kate spade thread, but never got a reply...found a kate spade fall 2008 catalog page via Google, MSRP $65. And it's purple!


Too cute!


----------



## LuxeDeb

More of my $10 consignment store steals!

Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress








Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!






Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)



Tracy Reese dresses


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> More of my $10 consignment store steals!
> 
> Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress
> View attachment 2542280
> View attachment 2542281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542283
> View attachment 2542282
> 
> 
> Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!
> View attachment 2542286
> View attachment 2542287
> 
> View attachment 2542285
> 
> 
> Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)
> View attachment 2542288
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese dresses
> View attachment 2542289
> View attachment 2542290


You made out like a bandit, what fab finds!


----------



## Stansy

JOODLZ said:


> I'm finally comfortable posting this little cutie I bought at Goodwill on 2-25 for $6.99. It was attached to a cheesy vinyl bag, but caught my eye...I re-donated the bag  Posted it to AT kate spade thread, but never got a reply...found a kate spade fall 2008 catalog page via Google, MSRP $65. And it's purple!



Love it!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> More of my $10 consignment store steals!
> 
> Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress
> View attachment 2542280
> View attachment 2542281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542283
> View attachment 2542282
> 
> 
> Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!
> View attachment 2542286
> View attachment 2542287
> 
> View attachment 2542285
> 
> 
> Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)
> View attachment 2542288
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese dresses
> View attachment 2542289
> View attachment 2542290



Wowza!! I love Lanvin. That's incredible.


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> I'm finally comfortable posting this little cutie I bought at Goodwill on 2-25 for $6.99. It was attached to a cheesy vinyl bag, but caught my eye...I re-donated the bag  Posted it to AT kate spade thread, but never got a reply...found a kate spade fall 2008 catalog page via Google, MSRP $65. And it's purple!


That is real ostrich.


----------



## baglover2013

Oscar de la renta scarf $0.99 @ goodwill!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> That is adorable! Purse charms are so fun



Thanks!



chowlover2 said:


> Too cute!



Thanks...love your avatar...hope Spring is on its way!



LuxeDeb said:


> More of my $10 consignment store steals!
> 
> Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress
> View attachment 2542280
> View attachment 2542281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542283
> View attachment 2542282
> 
> 
> Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!
> View attachment 2542286
> View attachment 2542287
> 
> View attachment 2542285
> 
> 
> Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)
> View attachment 2542288
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese dresses
> View attachment 2542289
> View attachment 2542290



Jaw-dropping everything...what a haul!


----------



## JOODLZ

Stansy said:


> Love it!!



Thanks...and it's BIG...the ostrich is 4.75" tall!



LisaK026 said:


> That is real ostrich.



I thought it was too...but KS catalog page says ostrich embossed cowhide...either way I think it's cool!


----------



## storeberry

LuxeDeb said:


> More of my $10 consignment store steals!
> 
> Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress
> View attachment 2542280
> View attachment 2542281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542283
> View attachment 2542282
> 
> 
> Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!
> View attachment 2542286
> View attachment 2542287
> 
> View attachment 2542285
> 
> 
> Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)
> View attachment 2542288
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese dresses
> View attachment 2542289
> View attachment 2542290



Wow, lanvin!! Wat a steal!!


----------



## UnderTheStars

lazlo8 said:


> Totally need to teach you extreme couponing so you never have to pay for shampoo, body wash, lotion, oral care or... well ... lots of stuff.  And lots of free or nearly free makeup and nail polish Buddy Girl!  Though I agree ...  amazing deals to be found at the thrifts!



oh yes please!


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> More of my $10 consignment store steals!
> 
> Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress
> View attachment 2542280
> View attachment 2542281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542283
> View attachment 2542282
> 
> 
> Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!
> View attachment 2542286
> View attachment 2542287
> 
> View attachment 2542285
> 
> 
> Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)
> View attachment 2542288
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese dresses
> View attachment 2542289
> View attachment 2542290




Wow, seriously now you are killing me! $10 lanvin? Why would anyone sell that for $10???? It's beyond reason!!!


----------



## Dressyup

Hello ladies! I got a cute scarf at Goodwill but I have no idea what the logo is. Please help!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> More of my $10 consignment store steals!
> 
> Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress
> View attachment 2542280
> View attachment 2542281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542283
> View attachment 2542282
> 
> 
> Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!
> View attachment 2542286
> View attachment 2542287
> 
> View attachment 2542285
> 
> 
> Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)
> View attachment 2542288
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese dresses
> View attachment 2542289
> View attachment 2542290


Did you say $10? Wow!


----------



## Raven3766

Dressyup said:


> Hello ladies! I got a cute scarf at Goodwill but I have no idea what the logo is. Please help!


 The sheen is making it difficult, could it be Anne Klein!?


----------



## Dressyup

Raven3766 said:


> The sheen is making it difficult, could it be Anne Klein!?



Yea I tried my best. Best I could do in the car. 

The logos look kinda like letters but I can't figure it out. I hope this picture is better.

It might be upside down or reversed


----------



## tattooed lady

I got this Fendi fanny pack at a garage sale last summer for $5 and was told it was fake. But I found a serial number in the hidden back pocket and guess what..it's real!


----------



## Raven3766

tattooed lady said:


> I got this Fendi fanny pack at a garage sale last summer for $5 and was told it was fake. But I found a serial number in the hidden back pocket and guess what..it's real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543930
> 
> View attachment 2543931


 
I hope to get that lucky with my Fendi handbag, but I can't locate a serial number. Dang it!


----------



## JOODLZ

tattooed lady said:


> I got this Fendi fanny pack at a garage sale last summer for $5 and was told it was fake. But I found a serial number in the hidden back pocket and guess what..it's real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543930
> 
> View attachment 2543931



What a nice surprise...how cool!


----------



## JOODLZ

The Coach obsession continues...some oldies but goodies over the last couple of weeks:
1989-90 Spectator Compartment bag $12.49
mid to late 80's Handle Portfolio (huge - 11 x 17) $27.99
early to mid 80's Small Shoulder Pouch $24.99
1994 Murphy Bag $19.99
1978-82 Basic Bag $20.99 (this one was from ebay...including shipping!)

Oh yeah...I posted on the AT Gucci thread on 3-8, but haven't seen a reply...I don't think there's a vintage authenticator right now...Maybe I'll get lucky, it was only $1.


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> The Coach obsession continues...some oldies but goodies over the last couple of weeks:
> 1989-90 Spectator Compartment bag $12.49
> mid to late 80's Handle Portfolio (huge - 11 x 17) $27.99
> early to mid 80's Small Shoulder Pouch $24.99
> 1994 Murphy Bag $19.99
> 1978-82 Basic Bag $20.99 (this one was from ebay...including shipping!)
> 
> Oh yeah...I posted on the AT Gucci thread on 3-8, but haven't seen a reply...I don't think there's a vintage authenticator right now...Maybe I'll get lucky, it was only $1.


 

Amazing!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> The Coach obsession continues...some oldies but goodies over the last couple of weeks:
> 1989-90 Spectator Compartment bag $12.49
> mid to late 80's Handle Portfolio (huge - 11 x 17) $27.99
> early to mid 80's Small Shoulder Pouch $24.99
> 1994 Murphy Bag $19.99
> 1978-82 Basic Bag $20.99 (this one was from ebay...including shipping!)
> 
> Oh yeah...I posted on the AT Gucci thread on 3-8, but haven't seen a reply...I don't think there's a vintage authenticator right now...Maybe I'll get lucky, it was only $1.


 
Love them Joodlz....I found a couple. I need to get one authenticated; will post late.


----------



## authenticplease

I found these cute jelly sandals for $3.93 at my local thrift store, Park Avenue.


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> Are you ready to see some fabulous stuff??? Here is the beginning of my $10 consignment store sale!
> 
> Chanel trousers
> View attachment 2541166
> View attachment 2541167
> 
> 
> Rozae Nichols nubuck jacket
> View attachment 2541168
> View attachment 2541169
> 
> 
> Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti dress (love the combination of materials)
> View attachment 2541175
> View attachment 2541176
> 
> 
> Lucien Pellat-Finet cashmere tank (French designer + Scottish cashmere= awesome+$$$)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541177
> View attachment 2541178
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana capri jeans with fox trim
> View attachment 2541179
> View attachment 2541180



You are the consignment store queen for finding bargains!  Love your AF dress and you cashmere tank.....but the RN nubuck jacket is amazing!



JOODLZ said:


> I'm finally comfortable posting this little cutie I bought at Goodwill on 2-25 for $6.99. It was attached to a cheesy vinyl bag, but caught my eye...I re-donated the bag  Posted it to AT kate spade thread, but never got a reply...found a kate spade fall 2008 catalog page via Google, MSRP $65. And it's purple!



So cute!  I know the catalog says embossed but it does look like genuine ostrich.......I adore that it is purple and so large!



LuxeDeb said:


> More of my $10 consignment store steals!
> 
> Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress
> View attachment 2542280
> View attachment 2542281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542283
> View attachment 2542282
> 
> 
> Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!
> View attachment 2542286
> View attachment 2542287
> 
> View attachment 2542285
> 
> 
> Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)
> View attachment 2542288
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese dresses
> View attachment 2542289
> View attachment 2542290



Who sells Lanvin at those prices?!!  Just stunning!  And the Marchesa dress is divine too!



baglover2013 said:


> Oscar de la renta scarf $0.99 @ goodwill!



It looks so nice tied on your LV......a very nice combination. 



tattooed lady said:


> I got this Fendi fanny pack at a garage sale last summer for $5 and was told it was fake. But I found a serial number in the hidden back pocket and guess what..it's real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543931



I remember when these were so popular. Glad you held on to it and that it turned out to be authentic!



JOODLZ said:


> The Coach obsession continues...some oldies but goodies over the last couple of weeks:
> 1989-90 Spectator Compartment bag $12.49
> mid to late 80's Handle Portfolio (huge - 11 x 17) $27.99
> early to mid 80's Small Shoulder Pouch $24.99
> 1994 Murphy Bag $19.99
> 1978-82 Basic Bag $20.99 (this one was from ebay...including shipping!)
> 
> Oh yeah...I posted on the AT Gucci thread on 3-8, but haven't seen a reply...I don't think there's a vintage authenticator right now...Maybe I'll get lucky, it was only $1.



I love that the Coach bags get such fabulous. TLC from you.  I imagine that they all hide in the thrifts, just waiting for the day you come to rescue them!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Today I found something I never ever thought I would find in my local Savers for $4. This is the same Savers that wants $40 for a beat up Makowski or Coach bag. It is my best find yet. First I saw the buckle and I thought it must be one of those wannabe alligator belts. Then I picked it up and turned it over. Immediately I knew I had snagged a Kieselstein Cord alligator sterling belt. For $4 people, can you believe it? The retail on those can easily be around 1K and same ones on the bay are fetching $500+.
> View attachment 2538902
> View attachment 2538903
> View attachment 2538904
> View attachment 2538905



I have never seen KC while thrifting!    I would have been holding it closely til I could get to checkout to pay for it  so incredibly cool!



tattooed lady said:


> I bought this vintage Christian Dior Boutique dress and matching jacket at the thrift store for $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540355



I love Dior......this dress and jacket looks so cool on you!  And Dior blue is always so gorgeous!!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Dressyup said:


> Hello ladies! I got a cute scarf at Goodwill but I have no idea what the logo is. Please help!



Try Ralph Lauren. Looks like a shirt I have.


----------



## ladyash

Went to a flea market today. All the vintage clothing was much too large for me  Not that I need clothes anyway!!! A guy was selling half of a vintage wardrobe trunk (the half with the drawers) but he wanted too much for it.  I ventured to the antique market and found the most amazing gorgeous night table with carved roses for $100. I couldn't buy it today though because there was a marathon happening and all the streets by my place were closed making it impossible for me to buy something and take a taxi home.  I could have went back in the afternoon but of course I had an audition and couldn't!! I'm crossing my fingers that it's still there next Sunday and if it is I will see if I can't get a bit of a deal since it's still there and then pay for a taxi to bring it home because it's definitely not something I can bring home on the streetcar!


----------



## Lzamare

JOODLZ said:


> The Coach obsession continues...some oldies but goodies over the last couple of weeks:
> 1989-90 Spectator Compartment bag $12.49
> mid to late 80's Handle Portfolio (huge - 11 x 17) $27.99
> early to mid 80's Small Shoulder Pouch $24.99
> 1994 Murphy Bag $19.99
> 1978-82 Basic Bag $20.99 (this one was from ebay...including shipping!)
> 
> Oh yeah...I posted on the AT Gucci thread on 3-8, but haven't seen a reply...I don't think there's a vintage authenticator right now...Maybe I'll get lucky, it was only $1.



All great deals.... Congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Amazing!



Thanks!



Raven3766 said:


> Love them Joodlz....I found a couple. I need to get one authenticated; will post late.



Thanks...can't wait to see yours!



authenticplease said:


> So cute!  I know the catalog says embossed but it does look like genuine ostrich.......I adore that it is purple and so large!
> 
> I love that the Coach bags get such fabulous. TLC from you.  I imagine that they all hide in the thrifts, just waiting for the day you come to rescue them!



Thanks...this is the second "vote" for ostrich...maybe it is! I love giving old Coaches lots of TLC...I'm hoping to go to Goodwill Bargain Barn today and see what's hiding...thanks


----------



## lazlo8

Earthquake!  4.7 ... epicenter in Beverly Hills.  Scared the heck outta fatty catty Blue.  He ran and hid under the Hubs' desk where he hides from Thunder, lightening and David Hasselhoff.

Shook the whole house pretty good ... rattled all the windows, car alarms going off.  The house is retro fitted with giant bolts ...


(that sucked) .......


I thrifted yesterday and did pretty well as Goodwill had a 75% off sale on green tags ... I think they still have it today ...


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Earthquake!  4.7 ... epicenter in Beverly Hills.  Scared the heck outta fatty catty Blue.  He ran and hid under the Hubs' desk where he hides from Thunder, lightening and David Hasselhoff.
> 
> Shook the whole house pretty good ... rattled all the windows, car alarms going off.  The house is retro fitted with giant bolts ...
> 
> 
> (that sucked) .......
> 
> 
> I thrifted yesterday and did pretty well as Goodwill had a 75% off sale on green tags ... I think they still have it today ...


Yikes! Glad you and the family are ok.


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Earthquake!  4.7 ... epicenter in Beverly Hills.  Scared the heck outta fatty catty Blue.  He ran and hid under the Hubs' desk where he hides from Thunder, lightening and David Hasselhoff.
> 
> Shook the whole house pretty good ... rattled all the windows, car alarms going off.  The house is retro fitted with giant bolts ...
> 
> 
> (that sucked) .......
> 
> 
> I thrifted yesterday and did pretty well as Goodwill had a 75% off sale on green tags ... I think they still have it today ...


 

I'm glad you are ok!


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> I'm finally comfortable posting this little cutie I bought at Goodwill on 2-25 for $6.99. It was attached to a cheesy vinyl bag, but caught my eye...I re-donated the bag  Posted it to AT kate spade thread, but never got a reply...found a kate spade fall 2008 catalog page via Google, MSRP $65. And it's purple!





JOODLZ said:


> The Coach obsession continues...some oldies but goodies over the last couple of weeks:
> 1989-90 Spectator Compartment bag $12.49
> mid to late 80's Handle Portfolio (huge - 11 x 17) $27.99
> early to mid 80's Small Shoulder Pouch $24.99
> 1994 Murphy Bag $19.99
> 1978-82 Basic Bag $20.99 (this one was from ebay...including shipping!)
> 
> Oh yeah...I posted on the AT Gucci thread on 3-8, but haven't seen a reply...I don't think there's a vintage authenticator right now...Maybe I'll get lucky, it was only $1.


That bag charm looks so darn cute, I would have snagged it too! Nice additions to your Coach family, too. Have you counted them? How many do you have now, I am just curious?


baglover2013 said:


> Oscar de la renta scarf $0.99 @ goodwill!


Very cute scarf and it looks very nice on the LV. 


authenticplease said:


> I found these cute jelly sandals for $3.93 at my local thrift store, Park Avenue.


Very cute, getting ready for SUMMER!!


lazlo8 said:


> Earthquake!  4.7 ... epicenter in Beverly Hills.  Scared the heck outta fatty catty Blue.  He ran and hid under the Hubs' desk where he hides from Thunder, lightening and David Hasselhoff.
> 
> Shook the whole house pretty good ... rattled all the windows, car alarms going off.  The house is retro fitted with giant bolts ...
> 
> 
> (that sucked) .......
> 
> 
> I thrifted yesterday and did pretty well as Goodwill had a 75% off sale on green tags ... I think they still have it today ...


Urgh, glad everyone is ok. Earthquakes are so scary.. Let's see your treasures form the GW trip  Oh, and never take Blue to Germany, Hasselhoff is everywhere there.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Very Impressive! I have never seen anything KC in a thrift or even consignment. Great find.





authenticplease said:


> I have never seen KC while thrifting!    I would have been holding it closely til I could get to checkout to pay for it  so incredibly cool!
> I love Dior......this dress and jacket looks so cool on you!  And Dior blue is always so gorgeous!!


Thank you ladies! I held that belt so tight, like my life depended on it lol. I even went and bought and put it in my bag before I went back shopping. 


LuxeDeb said:


> More of my $10 consignment store steals!
> 
> Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress
> View attachment 2542280
> View attachment 2542281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542283
> View attachment 2542282
> 
> 
> Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!
> View attachment 2542286
> View attachment 2542287
> 
> View attachment 2542285
> 
> 
> Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)
> View attachment 2542288
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese dresses
> View attachment 2542289
> View attachment 2542290


OMG all your finds are always so fabulous. Love the Lanvin dress, congrats!!


----------



## magdalinka

View attachment 2545751

Thrifted Border Collie Ms. Blue says hi and wishes everyone a happy Monday.

PS found a FerragaNo bag yesterday, made me laugh! You would think the counterfeiters would at least have the spelling right.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2545751
> 
> Thrifted Border Collie Ms. Blue says hi and wishes everyone a happy Monday.
> 
> PS found a FerragaNo bag yesterday, made me laugh! You would think the counterfeiters would at least have the spelling right.



Hello back to Ms. Blue! She the best kind of thrift!  
Too funny about the counterfeiters. Maybe they think that little typo is enough to get them off the hook if they get caught 



lazlo8 said:


> Earthquake!  4.7 ... epicenter in Beverly Hills.  Scared the heck outta fatty catty Blue.  He ran and hid under the Hubs' desk where he hides from Thunder, lightening and David Hasselhoff.
> 
> Shook the whole house pretty good ... rattled all the windows, car alarms going off.  The house is retro fitted with giant bolts ...
> 
> 
> (that sucked) .......
> 
> 
> I thrifted yesterday and did pretty well as Goodwill had a 75% off sale on green tags ... I think they still have it today ...



Eek! Hope nothing got broken. Glad you are ok! Let's see some of your Goodwill goodies!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are more of my $10 deals. I know I went crazy!

Jitrois leather jeans/pants. Jitrois is famous for inventing a stretchable leather. These retail for $2000-$3000 EACH!




Versace Jeans top. Theory skirt NWT




Dolce & Gabbana silk cami. Temperley of London silk top (this was only $8)




Milly NY dress. Moschino Cheap & Chic floor length silk column skirt (this is the back)




Michael Kors (made in Italy- not China) gray trousers, Chloe black tone on tone pinstripe trousers, Diane Von Furstenburg red velvet trousers.


----------



## LuxeDeb

A few more $10 deals!

Hermes pants. Classic black pants except the front waistband comes up in the front.



Haute Hippie silk skirt. New with $395 tags



Peter Soronen bustier. New with $690 tags




Douglas Hannant dinner suit with mink trim




Ivan Grundahl jacket NWT. It is a little big, but worth altering. It is a 40 so it might be closer to French sizing than Italian sizing. I think this is my first item by a Danish designer. Hubby thought it was weird 




T by Alexander Wang strapless cashmere dress. It looks great with the Ivan Grundahl jacket. They are the same length when on!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more $10 deals!
> 
> Hermes pants. Classic black pants except the front waistband comes up in the front.
> View attachment 2545841
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk skirt. New with $395 tags
> View attachment 2545842
> 
> 
> Peter Soronen bustier. New with $690 tags
> View attachment 2545843
> View attachment 2545844
> 
> 
> Douglas Hannant dinner suit with mink trim
> View attachment 2545845
> View attachment 2545846
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl jacket NWT. It is a little big, but worth altering. It is a 40 so it might be closer to French sizing than Italian sizing. I think this is my first item by a Danish designer. Hubby thought it was weird
> View attachment 2545847
> View attachment 2545848
> 
> 
> T by Alexander Wang strapless cashmere dress. It looks great with the Ivan Grundahl jacket. They are the same length when on!
> View attachment 2545849
> View attachment 2545850


 

Outrageous deals!!!  Wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2545751
> 
> Thrifted Border Collie Ms. Blue says hi and wishes everyone a happy Monday.
> 
> PS found a FerragaNo bag yesterday, made me laugh! You would think the counterfeiters would at least have the spelling right.


 

Ms. Blue is gorgeous, congrats 

Love the spelling error, lol!


----------



## mharri20

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more $10 deals!
> 
> Hermes pants. Classic black pants except the front waistband comes up in the front.
> View attachment 2545841
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk skirt. New with $395 tags
> View attachment 2545842
> 
> 
> Peter Soronen bustier. New with $690 tags
> View attachment 2545843
> View attachment 2545844
> 
> 
> Douglas Hannant dinner suit with mink trim
> View attachment 2545845
> View attachment 2545846
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl jacket NWT. It is a little big, but worth altering. It is a 40 so it might be closer to French sizing than Italian sizing. I think this is my first item by a Danish designer. Hubby thought it was weird
> View attachment 2545847
> View attachment 2545848
> 
> 
> T by Alexander Wang strapless cashmere dress. It looks great with the Ivan Grundahl jacket. They are the same length when on!
> View attachment 2545849
> View attachment 2545850




All of these $10 finds are so insane!!!! Wish the sales weren't during the week


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more $10 deals!
> 
> Hermes pants. Classic black pants except the front waistband comes up in the front.
> View attachment 2545841
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk skirt. New with $395 tags
> View attachment 2545842
> 
> 
> Peter Soronen bustier. New with $690 tags
> View attachment 2545843
> View attachment 2545844
> 
> 
> Douglas Hannant dinner suit with mink trim
> View attachment 2545845
> View attachment 2545846
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl jacket NWT. It is a little big, but worth altering. It is a 40 so it might be closer to French sizing than Italian sizing. I think this is my first item by a Danish designer. Hubby thought it was weird
> View attachment 2545847
> View attachment 2545848
> 
> 
> T by Alexander Wang strapless cashmere dress. It looks great with the Ivan Grundahl jacket. They are the same length when on!
> View attachment 2545849
> View attachment 2545850





Oh my!  Such lovely finds.....again

I adore the quirkiness of the Ivan Grundahl jacket


----------



## Baby007

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more $10 deals!
> 
> Hermes pants. Classic black pants except the front waistband comes up in the front.
> View attachment 2545841
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk skirt. New with $395 tags
> View attachment 2545842
> 
> 
> Peter Soronen bustier. New with $690 tags
> View attachment 2545843
> View attachment 2545844
> 
> 
> Douglas Hannant dinner suit with mink trim
> View attachment 2545845
> View attachment 2545846
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl jacket NWT. It is a little big, but worth altering. It is a 40 so it might be closer to French sizing than Italian sizing. I think this is my first item by a Danish designer. Hubby thought it was weird
> View attachment 2545847
> View attachment 2545848
> 
> 
> T by Alexander Wang strapless cashmere dress. It looks great with the Ivan Grundahl jacket. They are the same length when on!
> View attachment 2545849
> View attachment 2545850



 OMG!!! Thanks for the eye candies!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2545751
> 
> Thrifted Border Collie Ms. Blue says hi and wishes everyone a happy Monday.
> 
> PS found a FerragaNo bag yesterday, made me laugh! You would think the counterfeiters would at least have the spelling right.


She's beautiful!


----------



## bunnycat

Mr Blue is beautiful! (All of my cats are "thrifted" too) 

I haven't been in this thread in a while but man, I'm always so jealous of the amazing finds when I do come in here.

I haven't done too much thrifting lately, but did find some fun stuff today and got 2 $1 bargains today. One is a pair of suede pants from Neiman Marcus, plus the cutest little bolero suit jacket. Both of these came from a local consignment shop that was having some closeout stuff. I also got a Diane Von Furstenberg silk wrap top and a pair of Prada driving loafers. While those last two weren't $1, they were still a great price! Sadly, the shirt doesn't photograph well, or hang all that well on the hanger, whic is probably why it kept getting marked down, but it's very cute once it's on!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2545751
> 
> Thrifted Border Collie Ms. Blue says hi and wishes everyone a happy Monday.
> 
> PS found a FerragaNo bag yesterday, made me laugh! You would think the counterfeiters would at least have the spelling right.



 what a sweet Furbaby!!  And her eyes are mesmerizing


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2545751
> 
> Thrifted Border Collie Ms. Blue says hi and wishes everyone a happy Monday.
> 
> PS found a FerragaNo bag yesterday, made me laugh! You would think the counterfeiters would at least have the spelling right.


 
Oh, I am in love....so pretty.


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Earthquake! 4.7 ... epicenter in Beverly Hills. Scared the heck outta fatty catty Blue. He ran and hid under the Hubs' desk where he hides from Thunder, lightening and David Hasselhoff.
> 
> Shook the whole house pretty good ... rattled all the windows, car alarms going off. The house is retro fitted with giant bolts ...
> 
> 
> (that sucked) .......
> 
> 
> I thrifted yesterday and did pretty well as Goodwill had a 75% off sale on green tags ... I think they still have it today ...


 
David Hasselhoff!!!!:lolots: On a serious note, I'm glad you are okay.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more $10 deals!
> 
> Hermes pants. Classic black pants except the front waistband comes up in the front.
> View attachment 2545841
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk skirt. New with $395 tags
> View attachment 2545842
> 
> 
> Peter Soronen bustier. New with $690 tags
> View attachment 2545843
> View attachment 2545844
> 
> 
> Douglas Hannant dinner suit with mink trim
> View attachment 2545845
> View attachment 2545846
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl jacket NWT. It is a little big, but worth altering. It is a 40 so it might be closer to French sizing than Italian sizing. I think this is my first item by a Danish designer. Hubby thought it was weird
> View attachment 2545847
> View attachment 2545848
> 
> 
> T by Alexander Wang strapless cashmere dress. It looks great with the Ivan Grundahl jacket. They are the same length when on!
> View attachment 2545849
> View attachment 2545850


Such beautiful finds!!!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Earthquake!  4.7 ... epicenter in Beverly Hills.  Scared the heck outta fatty catty Blue.  He ran and hid under the Hubs' desk where he hides from Thunder, lightening and David Hasselhoff.
> 
> Shook the whole house pretty good ... rattled all the windows, car alarms going off.  The house is retro fitted with giant bolts ...
> 
> (that sucked) .......
> 
> I thrifted yesterday and did pretty well as Goodwill had a 75% off sale on green tags ... I think they still have it today ...



Glad you're safe...want to see Goodwill Goodies 



magdalinka said:


> That bag charm looks so darn cute, I would have snagged it too! Nice additions to your Coach family, too. Have you counted them? How many do you have now, I am just curious?



Thanks...I love it!...I could go SEVERAL months without repeating a bag...it's near hoarding proportions!



LuxeDeb said:


> A few more $10 deals!
> 
> Hermes pants. Classic black pants except the front waistband comes up in the front.
> View attachment 2545841
> 
> 
> Haute Hippie silk skirt. New with $395 tags
> View attachment 2545842
> 
> 
> Peter Soronen bustier. New with $690 tags
> View attachment 2545843
> View attachment 2545844
> 
> 
> Douglas Hannant dinner suit with mink trim
> View attachment 2545845
> View attachment 2545846
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl jacket NWT. It is a little big, but worth altering. It is a 40 so it might be closer to French sizing than Italian sizing. I think this is my first item by a Danish designer. Hubby thought it was weird
> View attachment 2545847
> View attachment 2545848
> 
> 
> T by Alexander Wang strapless cashmere dress. It looks great with the Ivan Grundahl jacket. They are the same length when on!
> View attachment 2545849
> View attachment 2545850



You are now the Queen of $10 deals...WOW!


----------



## JOODLZ

Once in a while I do buy other stuff...than Coach  Some are better bargains than others!
V Christina Snakeskin printed skinny jeans SA $2.50 Super stretchy CRAZY pants!
Forever 21 black t-shirt CHARITY $1.99
Brass Clip belt, oil-tanned leather GW $1.99
Grey Suede Australian Hat GW BB $1.00
925 3-strand diamond cut bead necklace GW $17.99 - very blingy!
Pierre Balmain Silk Scarf GW BB $.50


----------



## JOODLZ

Recent additions to my PARFUMS bag collection:
THIERRY MUGLER perfume wristlet - GW $.99
SALVATORE FERRAGAMO PARFUM cosmetic bag - GW $1.99
BOTTEGA VENETA PARFUM cosmetic bag - GW $2.99
OSCAR DE LA RENTA PARFUMS Bag - Local charity shop $1.67


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Man that earthquake felt bigger than a 4.7!  Maybe because I'm right at the epicenter AND on the 4th floor.  We just yelled earthquake and grabbed the little ones and went to my 14 yr old's room and he was up.  Funny story... I forgot it was Monday and when he walked towards me dressed up (in his way to school) and with a backpack I thought he had snuck out of the building! Man I was so mad, I snapped at him and told him get in his room and then realized it was Monday and said in my nagging voice "never stand in the kitchen during an earthquake ok?"  He looked ate and said... "Mom are you ok?"

That's no decent way to wake someone up on a Monday!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Wow that's crazy. What's the usual weather this time of year for where you are? We want to move to Southern California.




Krissie I know I'm like a month late (just catching up after being crazy busy) but you should move here with me !!!  No selfish reasons of course (wink)


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, haven't posted in a while but I found a robe that is questionable. I've looked it up, but find mostly vintage items. Maybe someone can tell me something. The name of the robe is Eleanor Beard, Hardinsburg, Ky. It's very sweet, the ruffles is what attracted me.



http://



Oh and today was robe day. I found Lily Pulitzer, a vintage Christian Dior and Abercrombie and Fitch. Everything was under $20.
Here's the CD Loungewear...
http://


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I was compelled to see what's out there, and there wasn't much interns of sales but I find lots of bras for $1, $2 and $4 some Le Mystere that retail for over $75, LaPerla, Victorias Secret and natori - not a bad deal.  I get to send some to my mom since she refuses to buy them herself - maybe because she knows I will buy her some LOL.... But I consider it my good deed for humanity

Found a cute Ralph Lauren shirt for my 5 yr old $4, j brands $4 mother jeans $4 and a girls roxy jacket (heavy snow jacket) for $2... Leotards for my baby ballerina for $1 - oh yeah!

Saw a few quality denim brands for $7-10 but they were small 24,25,26 - something ladyash would have LOVED 


Didn't get to look at more stuff  pics coming soon


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

magdalinka said:


> I must say I had a very lucky thrifting year and it was hard to chose just 5 best finds, but here they are.
> Best 5 thrift finds of the year 2013:
> 1- Hermes Grand Apparat scarf $5 (this must be my most favorite find of all time)
> 2- Ferragamo Varina patent flats like new $12
> 3- Etro wool silk scarf with tags $3
> 4- Alejandro Ingelmo Oscar riding boot brand new $45
> 5- Longchamp planetes tote like new $4
> 
> Also among best finds are the Marc Jacobs Italy bag $15, Ferragamo vara belt $6, Gucci belt $4, Ferragamo small bag $5, Gucci (not vintage) canvas bag $8, Miu Miu canvas bag $8, Must De Cartier scarf $4 and many many more...
> 
> Here is to another amazing thrift year!
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!!




Those are all extremely gorgeous especially the scarves ... wondering where the Hermes scarf was thrifted from??? as I have had luck with vintage blazers I have never found any accessories of that caliber


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

-flawless- said:


> The year is off to a great start! These were found yesterday.
> 
> First up is a pair of new William Rast Belle Flare in Silver Dreams. They do fit like a dream. $8
> 
> Second is my first Pringle find, a Pringle wool scarf. Yes yes, it's not cashmere, but I fell in love with the design and colour. $2
> 
> And last but not least...my first HERMES find! A Le Carnaval de Venise scarf, issued in 1993. It's not in the greatest condition, but it's still Hermes! By the way, any ideas on how to remove the stains? $1





even with the damage that Hermes scarf is absolutely stunning, where did you Find it if you do not mind me asking cause I've been thrifting regularly for close to 3 years and have never seen any Hermes let alone their silk scarves for $1


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my $10 deals. I know I went crazy!
> 
> Jitrois leather jeans/pants. Jitrois is famous for inventing a stretchable leather. These retail for $2000-$3000 EACH!
> View attachment 2545782
> View attachment 2545783
> 
> 
> Versace Jeans top. Theory skirt NWT
> View attachment 2545784
> View attachment 2545785
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana silk cami. Temperley of London silk top (this was only $8)
> View attachment 2545789
> View attachment 2545790
> 
> 
> Milly NY dress. Moschino Cheap & Chic floor length silk column skirt (this is the back)
> View attachment 2545791
> View attachment 2545792
> 
> 
> Michael Kors (made in Italy- not China) gray trousers, Chloe black tone on tone pinstripe trousers, Diane Von Furstenburg red velvet trousers.
> View attachment 2545793
> View attachment 2545794


Are you kidding me? Those leather pants are amazing! I die $10?? 


Tomsmom said:


> Ms. Blue is gorgeous, congrats
> 
> Love the spelling error, lol!





chowlover2 said:


> She's beautiful!





authenticplease said:


> what a sweet Furbaby!!  And her eyes are mesmerizing





Raven3766 said:


> Oh, I am in love....so pretty.


Thanks guys! authenticplease - you meant she has a mesmerizing eye lol. Only one of them is blue. 


bunnycat said:


> Mr Blue is beautiful! (All of my cats are "thrifted" too)
> 
> I haven't been in this thread in a while but man, I'm always so jealous of the amazing finds when I do come in here.
> 
> I haven't done too much thrifting lately, but did find some fun stuff today and got 2 $1 bargains today. One is a pair of suede pants from Neiman Marcus, plus the cutest little bolero suit jacket. Both of these came from a local consignment shop that was having some closeout stuff. I also got a Diane Von Furstenberg silk wrap top and a pair of Prada driving loafers. While those last two weren't $1, they were still a great price! Sadly, the shirt doesn't photograph well, or hang all that well on the hanger, whic is probably why it kept getting marked down, but it's very cute once it's on!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546234
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546235



I am in love with the color of that silk wrap top. Gorgeous!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> Krissie I know I'm like a month late (just catching up after being crazy busy) but you should move here with me !!!  No selfish reasons of course (wink)



I want to!! It would be so much fun. We are considering it.


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> Once in a while I do buy other stuff...than Coach  Some are better bargains than others!
> V Christina Snakeskin printed skinny jeans SA $2.50 Super stretchy CRAZY pants!
> Forever 21 black t-shirt CHARITY $1.99
> Brass Clip belt, oil-tanned leather GW $1.99
> Grey Suede Australian Hat GW BB $1.00
> 925 3-strand diamond cut bead necklace GW $17.99 - very blingy!
> Pierre Balmain Silk Scarf GW BB $.50


That's a really pretty outfit & nice deal on the Bottega perfume case with the mirror. 


Raven3766 said:


> Okay, haven't posted in a while but I found a robe that is questionable. I've looked it up, but find mostly vintage items. Maybe someone can tell me something. The name of the robe is Eleanor Beard, Hardinsburg, Ky. It's very sweet, the ruffles is what attracted me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and today was robe day. I found Lily Pulitzer, a vintage Christian Dior and Abercrombie and Fitch. Everything was under $20.
> Here's the CD Loungewear...
> http://


That vintage robe is the cutest thing ever Raven! 


LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Those are all extremely gorgeous especially the scarves ... wondering where the Hermes scarf was thrifted from??? as I have had luck with vintage blazers I have never found any accessories of that caliber


I thrift in CT & NY. This Hermes scarf was thrifted from a local Savers. It all depends on luck, keep trying, you never know what's out there


----------



## KrissieNO.5

My jersey/NYC gals...

What's the best goodwill location in NJ? I want to check it out tomorrow...


----------



## magdalinka

Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye. 
He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down. 

So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes 
View attachment 2547745
View attachment 2547746
View attachment 2547747
View attachment 2547748


----------



## gottaluvmybags

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I want to!! It would be so much fun. We are considering it.




Feel free to text me with any questions .


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye.
> He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down.
> 
> So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes
> View attachment 2547745
> View attachment 2547746
> View attachment 2547747
> View attachment 2547748


 
Yayyy for dh!!!  Gorgeous scarf, and another Hermes!!  Go you


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> That's a really pretty outfit & nice deal on the Bottega perfume case with the mirror.



Thanks! I found the BV bag on ebay going for $49.99...$2.99 suits me fine 



magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye.
> He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down.
> 
> So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes
> View attachment 2547745
> View attachment 2547746
> View attachment 2547747
> View attachment 2547748



I'm speechless...breathless! He's definitely a keeper. Congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye.
> He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down.
> 
> So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes
> View attachment 2547745
> View attachment 2547746
> View attachment 2547747
> View attachment 2547748


  Hubs is fantastic! Beautiful scarf!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for dh!!!  Gorgeous scarf, and another Hermes!!  Go you





JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! I found the BV bag on ebay going for $49.99...$2.99 suits me fine
> 
> 
> 
> I'm speechless...breathless! He's definitely a keeper. Congrats!





Raven3766 said:


> Hubs is fantastic! Beautiful scarf!


Thank you my thrifry friends  Yes, he's a keeper


----------



## storeberry

Thumbs up for your hub! My hub knows nuts about those brands!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye.
> He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down.
> 
> So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes
> View attachment 2547745
> View attachment 2547746
> View attachment 2547747
> View attachment 2547748


WOW! Your hubby is a keeper!


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, haven't posted in a while but I found a robe that is questionable. I've looked it up, but find mostly vintage items. Maybe someone can tell me something. The name of the robe is Eleanor Beard, Hardinsburg, Ky. It's very sweet, the ruffles is what attracted me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/r... Uploads/20140318_165220_zps4mpucns4.jpg.html
> 
> Oh and today was robe day. I found Lily Pulitzer, a vintage Christian Dior and Abercrombie and Fitch. Everything was under $20.
> Here's the CD Loungewear...
> http://http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/r... Uploads/20140318_171720_zpswlvj4x4q.jpg.html


 
I just love the style of loungewear ... I need to wear my loungewear instead of yoga clothes ... they have such style!

And I like the ruffles too!



gottaluvmybags said:


> I was compelled to see what's out there, and there wasn't much interns of sales but I find lots of bras for $1, $2 and $4 some Le Mystere that retail for over $75, LaPerla, Victorias Secret and natori - not a bad deal. I get to send some to my mom since she refuses to buy them herself - maybe because she knows I will buy her some LOL.... But I consider it my good deed for humanity
> 
> Found a cute Ralph Lauren shirt for my 5 yr old $4, j brands $4 mother jeans $4 and a girls roxy jacket (heavy snow jacket) for $2... Leotards for my baby ballerina for $1 - oh yeah!
> 
> Saw a few quality denim brands for $7-10 but they were small 24,25,26 - something ladyash would have LOVED
> 
> 
> Didn't get to look at more stuff  pics coming soon


 
Nice!  I mean nice about brand new bras!  And your humanitarian act of Bra-ness!

I feel like it's been slim pickings!  But I am sure that's just cause I spend a bit less time in each store.  

And I agree that it felt like a very strong quake! I was upstairs ... and it succcckkkedddd  ... LOL at the interaction you had with your son!



magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye.
> He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down.
> 
> So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes
> View attachment 2547745
> View attachment 2547746
> View attachment 2547747
> View attachment 2547748


 

Oh my GOD!  What a nice man!!  What a great great guy!  You manifested Hermes!  Excellent job!  Also I think Blue is so sweet looking!  What a nice dog!


----------



## kcarmona

So this isn't exactly secondhand, but I thought I'd share a funny story. So my (huge) family does a 'Yankee Swap' gift exchange every year. This year, I couldn't stay for the whole party, so my dad was in charge of getting my gift. Later that night, he told me I got coffee mugs, and I hadn't opened them until today. Well it ended up being a set of 4 Oscar De La Renta mugs! They're super nice. My dad knows nothing about fashion so it's pretty funny that he happened to get me probably the only designer item in the batch. My brother got a set of mini flash lights, lol! Also, the person must of gotten them for a bargain because the limit for gifts was $15 and I saw the same mugs going on eBay for around $20 EACH!


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...and it's BIG...the ostrich is 4.75" tall!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was too...but KS catalog page says ostrich embossed cowhide...either way I think it's cool!


Then that is the most authentic looking embossed cowhide ever.


----------



## LisaK026

Turquoise & Coral bracelet $65 at the Consignment store around the block.


----------



## elvisgurly

magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye.
> He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down.
> 
> So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes
> View attachment 2547745
> View attachment 2547746
> View attachment 2547747
> View attachment 2547748




Gorgeous scarf.


----------



## heartoflove

magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye.
> He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down.
> 
> So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes
> View attachment 2547745
> View attachment 2547746
> View attachment 2547747
> View attachment 2547748




Fabulous find!! So exciting. You make me want to break my thrifting ban. 

Krissie- I've only ever been to the GW on route17 in Paramus. I'm sure there's a hidden treasure somewhere there but the time I went it was extremely disorganized. Usually that doesn't bother me but that one was just beyond disaster.


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> So this isn't exactly secondhand, but I thought I'd share a funny story. So my (huge) family does a 'Yankee Swap' gift exchange every year. This year, I couldn't stay for the whole party, so my dad was in charge of getting my gift. Later that night, he told me I got coffee mugs, and I hadn't opened them until today. Well it ended up being a set of 4 Oscar De La Renta mugs! They're super nice. My dad knows nothing about fashion so it's pretty funny that he happened to get me probably the only designer item in the batch. My brother got a set of mini flash lights, lol! Also, the person must of gotten them for a bargain because the limit for gifts was $15 and I saw the same mugs going on eBay for around $20 EACH!
> 
> View attachment 2548268
> 
> View attachment 2548269



Lovely mugs. Your dad did great!



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, haven't posted in a while but I found a robe that is questionable. I've looked it up, but find mostly vintage items. Maybe someone can tell me something. The name of the robe is Eleanor Beard, Hardinsburg, Ky. It's very sweet, the ruffles is what attracted me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and today was robe day. I found Lily Pulitzer, a vintage Christian Dior and Abercrombie and Fitch. Everything was under $20.
> Here's the CD Loungewear...
> http://



Beautiful robes! I love the colors on the vintage Dior. So pretty.



gottaluvmybags said:


> I was compelled to see what's out there, and there wasn't much interns of sales but I find lots of bras for $1, $2 and $4 some Le Mystere that retail for over $75, LaPerla, Victorias Secret and natori - not a bad deal.  I get to send some to my mom since she refuses to buy them herself - maybe because she knows I will buy her some LOL.... But I consider it my good deed for humanity
> 
> Found a cute Ralph Lauren shirt for my 5 yr old $4, j brands $4 mother jeans $4 and a girls roxy jacket (heavy snow jacket) for $2... Leotards for my baby ballerina for $1 - oh yeah!
> 
> Saw a few quality denim brands for $7-10 but they were small 24,25,26 - something ladyash would have LOVED
> 
> 
> Didn't get to look at more stuff  pics coming soon



LaPerla bras for $4 or less. Amazing! They are the best & retail for more than $75!! All of what you found was a great deal.



magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye.
> He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down.
> 
> So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes
> View attachment 2547745
> View attachment 2547746
> View attachment 2547747
> View attachment 2547748



What a great hubby! Such a fun scarf. My hubby travels for business & I really want to show your post to him, but he already thinks I find too many deals on my own


----------



## LuxeDeb

A few more of my $10 deals! 
Yes, the $4495 NWT Stella MCCartney was only $10 & is one of my top 20 best deals ever. It is simple, but drop dead gorgeous on & the workmanship is incredible. 

Stella McCartney dress NWT




Ali Ro dress NWT




Ali Ro dress NWT




Trina Turk dress


----------



## Raven3766

kcarmona said:


> So this isn't exactly secondhand, but I thought I'd share a funny story. So my (huge) family does a 'Yankee Swap' gift exchange every year. This year, I couldn't stay for the whole party, so my dad was in charge of getting my gift. Later that night, he told me I got coffee mugs, and I hadn't opened them until today. Well it ended up being a set of 4 Oscar De La Renta mugs! They're super nice. My dad knows nothing about fashion so it's pretty funny that he happened to get me probably the only designer item in the batch. My brother got a set of mini flash lights, lol! Also, the person must of gotten them for a bargain because the limit for gifts was $15 and I saw the same mugs going on eBay for around $20 EACH!
> 
> View attachment 2548268
> 
> View attachment 2548269


 Love it! I hate swaps, I never get anything like that.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Turquoise & Coral bracelet $65 at the Consignment store around the block.


 That is so pretty, we like turquoise and coral; especially during Rodeo.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more of my $10 deals!
> Yes, the $4495 NWT Stella MCCartney was only $10 & is one of my top 20 best deals ever. It is simple, but drop dead gorgeous on & the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Stella McCartney dress NWT
> View attachment 2548800
> View attachment 2548801
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548802
> View attachment 2548803
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548804
> View attachment 2548805
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress
> View attachment 2548806


 Good grief....$10...wow!


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased this handbag for $2.99. Never heard of the designer, but it's a nice handbag. (Aimee Kestenberg)...also found the vintage Balenciaga sunglasses for $1.99, unfortunately they were well loved....http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140319_195242_zpsdqpsahvu.jpg.html]






[/URL]
http://


http://


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more of my $10 deals!
> Yes, the $4495 NWT Stella MCCartney was only $10 & is one of my top 20 best deals ever. It is simple, but drop dead gorgeous on & the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Stella McCartney dress NWT
> View attachment 2548800
> View attachment 2548801
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548802
> View attachment 2548803
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548804
> View attachment 2548805
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress
> View attachment 2548806




OMG! Gorgeous!


----------



## magdalinka

storeberry said:


> Thumbs up for your hub! My hub knows nuts about those brands!





chowlover2 said:


> WOW! Your hubby is a keeper!





lazlo8 said:


> I just love the style of loungewear ... I need to wear my loungewear instead of yoga clothes ... they have such style!
> 
> And I like the ruffles too!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  I mean nice about brand new bras!  And your humanitarian act of Bra-ness!
> 
> I feel like it's been slim pickings!  But I am sure that's just cause I spend a bit less time in each store.
> 
> And I agree that it felt like a very strong quake! I was upstairs ... and it succcckkkedddd  ... LOL at the interaction you had with your son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my GOD!  What a nice man!!  What a great great guy!  You manifested Hermes!  Excellent job!  Also I think Blue is so sweet looking!  What a nice dog!





elvisgurly said:


> Gorgeous scarf.





heartoflove said:


> Fabulous find!! So exciting. You make me want to break my thrifting ban.
> 
> Krissie- I've only ever been to the GW on route17 in Paramus. I'm sure there's a hidden treasure somewhere there but the time I went it was extremely disorganized. Usually that doesn't bother me but that one was just beyond disaster.





LuxeDeb said:


> Lovely mugs. Your dad did great!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful robes! I love the colors on the vintage Dior. So pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> LaPerla bras for $4 or less. Amazing! They are the best & retail for more than $75!! All of what you found was a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great hubby! Such a fun scarf. My hubby travels for business & I really want to show your post to him, but he already thinks I find too many deals on my own


Thank you for all the kind words and compliments


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Turquoise & Coral bracelet $65 at the Consignment store around the block.


Oh that's really pretty. 


kcarmona said:


> So this isn't exactly secondhand, but I thought I'd share a funny story. So my (huge) family does a 'Yankee Swap' gift exchange every year. This year, I couldn't stay for the whole party, so my dad was in charge of getting my gift. Later that night, he told me I got coffee mugs, and I hadn't opened them until today. Well it ended up being a set of 4 Oscar De La Renta mugs! They're super nice. My dad knows nothing about fashion so it's pretty funny that he happened to get me probably the only designer item in the batch. My brother got a set of mini flash lights, lol! Also, the person must of gotten them for a bargain because the limit for gifts was $15 and I saw the same mugs going on eBay for around $20 EACH!
> 
> View attachment 2548268
> 
> View attachment 2548269


Those look very nice, didn't know Oscar de la Renta made mugs. 


LuxeDeb said:


> A few more of my $10 deals!
> Yes, the $4495 NWT Stella MCCartney was only $10 & is one of my top 20 best deals ever. It is simple, but drop dead gorgeous on & the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Stella McCartney dress NWT
> View attachment 2548800
> View attachment 2548801
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548802
> View attachment 2548803
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548804
> View attachment 2548805
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress
> View attachment 2548806


Wait a minute while I pick my jaw up off the floor. That Stella McCartney dress is such an amazing find, can not believe it made it to a $10 sale. Never heard of Ali To but the dresses are pretty. 


Raven3766 said:


> I purchased this handbag for $2.99. Never heard of the designer, but it's a nice handbag. (Aimee Kestenberg)...also found the vintage Balenciaga sunglasses for $1.99, unfortunately they were well loved....http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Never heard of Aimee Kestenberg but it looks gorgeous and very smooshy and soft. Maybe you can exchange the lenses on the Bal glasses to update them.


----------



## tattooed lady

I got this brand new MK Grayson satchel off craigslist today for $80.


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, haven't posted in a while but I found a robe that is questionable. I've looked it up, but find mostly vintage items. Maybe someone can tell me something. The name of the robe is Eleanor Beard, Hardinsburg, Ky. It's very sweet, the ruffles is what attracted me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and today was robe day. I found Lily Pulitzer, a vintage Christian Dior and Abercrombie and Fitch. Everything was under $20.
> Here's the CD Loungewear...
> http://



The Christian Dior is fabulous!! I'm quite obsessed with vintage Dior at the moment and wish I could find more. 



gottaluvmybags said:


> I was compelled to see what's out there,  and there wasn't much interns of sales but I find lots of bras for $1,  $2 and $4 some Le Mystere that retail for over $75, LaPerla, Victorias  Secret and natori - not a bad deal.  I get to send some to my mom since  she refuses to buy them herself - maybe because she knows I will buy her  some LOL.... But I consider it my good deed for humanity
> 
> Found a cute Ralph Lauren shirt for my 5 yr old $4, j brands $4 mother  jeans $4 and a girls roxy jacket (heavy snow jacket) for $2... Leotards  for my baby ballerina for $1 - oh yeah!
> 
> Saw a few quality denim brands for $7-10 but they were small 24,25,26 - something ladyash would have LOVED
> 
> 
> Didn't get to look at more stuff  pics coming soon



Too bad I'm on a clothes shopping ban.  My only exceptions are fantastic vintage pieces or really high end designer. I've completely run out of storage space and almost every square inch of the floor in my bedroom is littered with clothes in bags or just out in the open laying around because they have no other place to go. I'm hoping to pick up an antique night table this Sunday *crossing fingers it's still there at the market*. That should solve some storage problems, but I know a three drawer night table won't solve all my storage issues. Also going to try rotating stuff seasonally and packing off season stuff away in my suitcase starting this summer (if we ever get summer) and see if that frees up any storage space.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more of my $10 deals!
> Yes, the $4495 NWT Stella MCCartney was only $10 & is one of my top 20 best deals ever. It is simple, but drop dead gorgeous on & the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Stella McCartney dress NWT
> View attachment 2548800
> View attachment 2548801
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548802
> View attachment 2548803
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548804
> View attachment 2548805
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress
> View attachment 2548806




Can you put me in your purse and take me shopping with you?  I swear you and Pao find the best deals ever!!!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Magda your hubby is awesome - hi 5!!

Ladyash - try adding an extra rod (like a shower rod) I always do that for my closets and it doubles the storage space


----------



## heartoflove

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more of my $10 deals!
> Yes, the $4495 NWT Stella MCCartney was only $10 & is one of my top 20 best deals ever. It is simple, but drop dead gorgeous on & the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Stella McCartney dress NWT
> View attachment 2548800
> View attachment 2548801
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548802
> View attachment 2548803
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548804
> View attachment 2548805
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress
> View attachment 2548806





Great deal on that Stella!! And that Ali Ro is such a great color. I don't normally love sequins but that dress just says fun!

I love all your consignment finds. I am convinced I need to take a mini vacay in Texas.


----------



## Sass

Do any of you lovely ladies have recommendations for thrifting in London? I'm going in a few months and I'm super excited to go hunting  TIA


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> So this isn't exactly secondhand, but I thought I'd share a funny story. So my (huge) family does a 'Yankee Swap' gift exchange every year. This year, I couldn't stay for the whole party, so my dad was in charge of getting my gift. Later that night, he told me I got coffee mugs, and I hadn't opened them until today. Well it ended up being a set of 4 Oscar De La Renta mugs! They're super nice. My dad knows nothing about fashion so it's pretty funny that he happened to get me probably the only designer item in the batch. My brother got a set of mini flash lights, lol! Also, the person must of gotten them for a bargain because the limit for gifts was $15 and I saw the same mugs going on eBay for around $20 EACH!
> 
> View attachment 2548268
> 
> View attachment 2548269



Coffee mugs...who knew? They're wonderful!



LisaK026 said:


> Then that is the most authentic looking embossed cowhide ever.



You made me curious so I went googling...found this: http://ostrichmarket.com/index.html OMG check out the Gallery page for serious eye candy. Some of the ostrich looks more bumpy than mine, but not always. I just don't know.



LisaK026 said:


> Turquoise & Coral bracelet $65 at the Consignment store around the block.



Absolutely stunning!



LuxeDeb said:


> A few more of my $10 deals!
> Yes, the $4495 NWT Stella MCCartney was only $10 & is one of my top 20 best deals ever. It is simple, but drop dead gorgeous on & the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Stella McCartney dress NWT
> View attachment 2548800
> View attachment 2548801
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548802
> View attachment 2548803
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548804
> View attachment 2548805
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress
> View attachment 2548806



Unbelievable deals!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more of my $10 deals!
> Yes, the $4495 NWT Stella MCCartney was only $10 & is one of my top 20 best deals ever. It is simple, but drop dead gorgeous on & the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Stella McCartney dress NWT
> View attachment 2548800
> View attachment 2548801
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548802
> View attachment 2548803
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548804
> View attachment 2548805
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress
> View attachment 2548806


 
Unreal!!  Such gorgeous dresses!!



Raven3766 said:


> I purchased this handbag for $2.99. Never heard of the designer, but it's a nice handbag. (Aimee Kestenberg)...also found the vintage Balenciaga sunglasses for $1.99, unfortunately they were well loved....http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 

I agree with Magda, see if you can swap out the lenses.  Nice bag!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Got these 2 vintage LV items on a Japanese surplus shop for $5.50 (bag) and $3.50 (pouch). Needs some cleaning and relining but it won't cost as much compared to pre-loved seen on the bay and no customs duties to pay too ;P






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> The Christian Dior is fabulous!! I'm quite obsessed with vintage Dior at the moment and wish I could find more.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm on a clothes shopping ban.  My only exceptions are fantastic vintage pieces or really high end designer. I've completely run out of storage space and almost every square inch of the floor in my bedroom is littered with clothes in bags or just out in the open laying around because they have no other place to go. I'm hoping to pick up an antique night table this Sunday *crossing fingers it's still there at the market*. That should solve some storage problems, but I know a three drawer night table won't solve all my storage issues. Also going to try rotating stuff seasonally and packing off season stuff away in my suitcase starting this summer (if we ever get summer) and see if that frees up any storage space.


 
Thanks, I love vintage anything. I will post Lily in a moment. Have you ever tried space bags? They are like vacuum bags.


----------



## Raven3766

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Got these 2 vintage LV items on a Japanese surplus shop for $5.50 (bag) and $3.50 (pouch). Needs some cleaning and relining but it won't cost as much compared to pre-loved seen on the bay and no customs duties to pay too ;P
> 
> View attachment 2549121
> View attachment 2549122
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
What? All I can say is scrub scrub...great deals!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Raven3766 said:


> What? All I can say is scrub scrub...great deals!




Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That Goodwill on 17 is a waste of time - I stopped going. I find most of the Goodwills in the area don't have what they used to...and their prices went up!



heartoflove said:


> Fabulous find!! So exciting. You make me want to break my thrifting ban.
> 
> Krissie- I've only ever been to the GW on route17 in Paramus. I'm sure there's a hidden treasure somewhere there but the time I went it was extremely disorganized. Usually that doesn't bother me but that one was just beyond disaster.


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, my Lilly Pulitzet robe and Abercrrombie & Fitch Viyella .....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140320_080115_zps6ecbqmzx.jpg.html]






[/URL]
http://


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

magdalinka said:


> I thrift in CT & NY. This Hermes scarf was thrifted from a local Savers. It all depends on luck, keep trying, you never know what's out there



Thanks that's true but there's nothing this great in Toronto I'm afraid but still always worth keeping an eye open


----------



## elvisgurly

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more of my $10 deals!
> Yes, the $4495 NWT Stella MCCartney was only $10 & is one of my top 20 best deals ever. It is simple, but drop dead gorgeous on & the workmanship is incredible.
> 
> Stella McCartney dress NWT
> View attachment 2548800
> View attachment 2548801
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548802
> View attachment 2548803
> 
> 
> Ali Ro dress NWT
> View attachment 2548804
> View attachment 2548805
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress
> View attachment 2548806



It boggles my mind that people spend that much on clothing & then never wear it, but lucky for you to then scoop up the deals.  I love the sequined dress the color is stunning & the Trina Turk dress looks very retro.


----------



## cxc118

I'll be in Dallas for work next week.  And recommendations on consignment/thrift stores there?  Thanks in advance!! &#9786;


----------



## VixL

Sass said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies have recommendations for thrifting in London? I'm going in a few months and I'm super excited to go hunting  TIA



http://www.timeout.com/london/shopping/londons-ten-best-thrift-stores

Here is a list of some. There aren't many secondhand bargains to be had like there are in the states, but often you can find designer items around, or vintage pieces.

Also: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ch...F-8&ei=nUErU6v_CeTY7AaY3oH4DA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ

Have a look at the map. There are some charity shops off of Oxford Street and also near Goodge Street station. 

Happy thrifting and enjoy your visit.


----------



## LuxeDeb

cxc118 said:


> I'll be in Dallas for work next week.  And recommendations on consignment/thrift stores there?  Thanks in advance!! &#9786;



I would check out Genesis Thrift & Clothes Circuit Consignment.


----------



## ladyash

gottaluvmybags said:


> Magda your hubby is awesome - hi 5!!
> 
> Ladyash - try adding an extra rod (like a shower rod) I always do that for my closets and it doubles the storage space



I don't have the space to put an extra rod since my closet has a top shelf above the rack and I have mostly skirts, dresses, and long coats hanging up currently. Plus the floor at the bottom is littered with shoes boxes, shoes, and purses. I have a nook in my room that I was considering putting a shower rod up in so I'm going to wait until my mom comes and see what she thinks if it would work. It would be nice to store skirts and things in a different space than crammed in my closet the way they are now. That way my closet could just be coats, blazers, and jackets which would make it easier to look through and see what I have!



Raven3766 said:


> Thanks, I love vintage anything. I will post  Lily in a moment. Have you ever tried space bags? They are like vacuum  bags.



Me too! Vintage is always the way to go. I've started collecting more now that I live in TO. I can find things in my size that are periods other than the 80s-90s which is what all the thrift stores back home are full of! I pretty much love things from every time period though I'm not as into the 60's-90's as much as others. There are a few exceptions that I make like the 70's Victorian revival stuff that I find, but I overall am not into the shapes of clothing post 60's. I've heard of the space bags, but have yet to see them in stores though I don't exactly look for them either!


----------



## JOODLZ

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Got these 2 vintage LV items on a Japanese surplus shop for $5.50 (bag) and $3.50 (pouch). Needs some cleaning and relining but it won't cost as much compared to pre-loved seen on the bay and no customs duties to pay too ;P
> 
> View attachment 2549121
> View attachment 2549122
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



WOW...great deals!


----------



## cxc118

LuxeDeb said:


> I would check out Genesis Thrift & Clothes Circuit Consignment.



Thank you! I'll be sure to check them out!!  Both stores look awesome!


----------



## LuxeDeb

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Got these 2 vintage LV items on a Japanese surplus shop for $5.50 (bag) and $3.50 (pouch). Needs some cleaning and relining but it won't cost as much compared to pre-loved seen on the bay and no customs duties to pay too ;P
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What a deal! I am afraid of getting a fake if I order from  overseas. If they authentic please share with us what website you  ordered them from! 



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, my Lilly Pulitzet robe and Abercrrombie & Fitch Viyella .....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



Such a fun Lilly Pulitzer robe. It really was robe day for you!



LisaK026 said:


> Turquoise & Coral bracelet $65 at the Consignment store around the block.



Lovely bracelet & such a classic it will never go out of style!



Raven3766 said:


> I purchased this handbag for $2.99. Never heard of the designer, but it's a nice handbag. (Aimee Kestenberg)...also found the vintage Balenciaga sunglasses for $1.99, unfortunately they were well loved....http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



Love the sunnies! Don't they sell products that will buff out "some scratches" on lenses? Not sure if they work though. The handbag looks nice & squishy soft & very roomy.


----------



## LuxeDeb

This is the last of my thrilling $10 sale! Part 1

Erdem silk dress




Robert Rodriguez dress. Helmut Lang dress




Marc Jacobs dress (perfect for when I get preggo). Moschino Cheap & Chic dress (a little big, but worth altering)




Elizabeth & James silk dress




Ports 1961 dress


----------



## LuxeDeb

This is the last of my thrilling $10 sale! Part 2
I cannot wait to post the stuff I bought this week next. I have been VERY lucky lately 

Givenchy pants




Givenchy pants. Lavender Label Vera Wang cardi




Nanette Lepore jacket




Giorgio Armani suit (jacket is too big, but worth altering. Skirt fits. Jacket is 2 sizes larger than the skirt. Oy Dallas ladies & their boob jobs)



Akris suit (belt is missing, but I am long waisted & would have removed the belt loops anyway)


----------



## JOODLZ

This is likely to be #1 on my 2014 Top Ten List! Coach pre-creed Double Kisslock Bag from the 60's...from Goodwill yesterday for $19.99...I nearly fainted!


----------



## shihtzumama

JOODLZ said:


> This is likely to be #1 on my 2014 Top Ten List! Coach pre-creed Double Kisslock Bag from the 60's...from Goodwill yesterday for $19.99...I nearly fainted!




&#128525; Wow!&#128525; Love it! Congrats!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

LuxeDeb said:


> What a deal! I am afraid of getting a fake if I order from  overseas. If they authentic please share with us what website you  ordered them from!





Oh yes, they are the real deal sister!  But they're not from a Japanese online shop but from a local Japanese surplus shop here in our town. I find the shop amusing as they sell anything under the sun -- from cabinets to glassware to toys to fashion pieces like bags and shoes -- all designer, both pre-loved and unused ones! The best part is that prices are not fixed, you can haggle! Hope you can find a store like this near your area. Good luck dear! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## storeberry

LuxeDeb said:


> This is the last of my thrilling $10 sale! Part 1
> 
> Erdem silk dress
> 
> Robert Rodriguez dress. Helmut Lang dress
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress (perfect for when I get preggo). Moschino Cheap & Chic dress (a little big, but worth altering)
> 
> Elizabeth & James silk




I love all your dresses! All very chic!
Ohh yes and that lovely Nanette Lepore jacket!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> This is likely to be #1 on my 2014 Top Ten List! Coach pre-creed Double Kisslock Bag from the 60's...from Goodwill yesterday for $19.99...I nearly fainted!


 
Love it!!


----------



## bunnycat

JOODLZ said:


> This is likely to be #1 on my 2014 Top Ten List! Coach pre-creed Double Kisslock Bag from the 60's...from Goodwill yesterday for $19.99...I nearly fainted!



WOW! That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## chocolagirl

I bought these Chanel sunglasses today at a garage sale for $40


----------



## chocolagirl

magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was working at home, minding my own business when hubs comes back from an errand trip. He likes to swing by the thrifts, I have gotten him hooked on the treasure hunt. And he also knows what to look for and has a good eye.
> He comes up to me and shows me this gorgeous colorful piece of hand rolled silk and with a huge grin on his face asks me if I liked it. I have to add that he travels for work and I always ask him to go find me a Hermes scarf or a Chanel bag as a joke. Well guess what guys? He did. It was just authenticated and it cost him $6. This is my 3rd thrifted authentic Hermes all from the same Savers. Needless to say there was much kissing, screaming and jumping up and down.
> 
> So here is my new to me beauty - Hermes silk Fantaisies Indiennes
> View attachment 2547745
> View attachment 2547746
> View attachment 2547747
> View attachment 2547748


what a sweet husband


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> More of my $10 consignment store steals!
> 
> Lanvin 2008 ready to wear dress
> View attachment 2542280
> View attachment 2542281
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542283
> View attachment 2542282
> 
> 
> Lanvin 2011 resort shrug -too big, but too gorgeous to leave!
> View attachment 2542286
> View attachment 2542287
> 
> View attachment 2542285
> 
> 
> Marchesa Notte strapless dress (new with $795 tag)
> View attachment 2542288
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese dresses
> View attachment 2542289
> View attachment 2542290


crazy deals!


----------



## Sass

VixL said:


> http://www.timeout.com/london/shopping/londons-ten-best-thrift-stores
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a list of some. There aren't many secondhand bargains to be had like there are in the states, but often you can find designer items around, or vintage pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Also: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ch...F-8&ei=nUErU6v_CeTY7AaY3oH4DA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at the map. There are some charity shops off of Oxford Street and also near Goodge Street station.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy thrifting and enjoy your visit.




Thanks VixL that is so helpful if you. I'm an Aussie actually don't often have much luck here at all with brand type items. Then again maybe I just don't know where to look when I'm in Sydney?


----------



## JOODLZ

shihtzumama said:


> &#128525; Wow!&#128525; Love it! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!!



Thanks...me too!



bunnycat said:


> WOW! That's awesome! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## Tomsmom

chocolagirl said:


> I bought these Chanel sunglasses today at a garage sale for $40


 

Wow, awesome deal!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> This is likely to be #1 on my 2014 Top Ten List! Coach pre-creed Double Kisslock Bag from the 60's...from Goodwill yesterday for $19.99...I nearly fainted!


 She is sooooo pretty! Great find Joodlz!


----------



## Raven3766

I found some vintage Laura Biagiotti for $1....of course I am having lens trouble again, but it's a simple fix....
http://


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

chocolagirl said:


> I bought these Chanel sunglasses today at a garage sale for $40



What a great price! Cool!


----------



## Raven3766

chocolagirl said:


> I bought these Chanel sunglasses today at a garage sale for $40


How could I miss those! Chocolagirl great deal! I should really start going to garage sales. What is wrong with me? Note to Raven....GO TO GARAGE SALES...SILLY!


----------



## LVk8

Really really excited today!

I've been going through a massive spring cleaning/closet overhaul bc I've lost some weight (halfway to my goal!) and have a ton of things to sell/consign.  I went to my fav consignment shop today to drop off some clothes and lo and behold they had something in stock that has been on my "nice to have" list for awhile but also on my "I would never pay full price" list bc of how common they are.

Drumroll please....

It's a Neverfull GM in stellar condition 

Yaaaayyyyy!  
*flails arms like Kermit the Frog*
p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1380970089/3599775.gif

For the price it was a total no-brainer plus I had a store credit for consignment. I don't have a large tote bag for travel & this is one that will hold up for years to come. 

Kind of a unicorn - the lady in the shop told me that they sell them pretty much as quickly as they get them into the store so pretty awesome to be at the right place at the right time. I was on foot & carrying all my errands around (city living) so I'm going back to pick it up on Tuesday. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Raven3766

LVk8 said:


> Really really excited today!
> 
> I've been going through a massive spring cleaning/closet overhaul bc I've lost some weight (halfway to my goal!) and have a ton of things to sell/consign. I went to my fav consignment shop today to drop off some clothes and lo and behold they had something in stock that has been on my "nice to have" list for awhile but also on my "I would never pay full price" list bc of how common they are.
> 
> Drumroll please....
> 
> It's a Neverfull GM in stellar condition
> 
> Yaaaayyyyy!
> *flails arms like Kermit the Frog*
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1380970089/3599775.gif
> 
> For the price it was a total no-brainer plus I had a store credit for consignment. I don't have a large tote bag for travel & this is one that will hold up for years to come.
> 
> Kind of a unicorn - the lady in the shop told me that they sell them pretty much as quickly as they get them into the store so pretty awesome to be at the right place at the right time. I was on foot & carrying all my errands around (city living) so I'm going back to pick it up on Tuesday. Couldn't be happier!


 Congratulations on your weight loss and your new LV! Pics please....


----------



## Tomsmom

LVk8 said:


> Really really excited today!
> 
> I've been going through a massive spring cleaning/closet overhaul bc I've lost some weight (halfway to my goal!) and have a ton of things to sell/consign.  I went to my fav consignment shop today to drop off some clothes and lo and behold they had something in stock that has been on my "nice to have" list for awhile but also on my "I would never pay full price" list bc of how common they are.
> 
> Drumroll please....
> 
> It's a Neverfull GM in stellar condition
> 
> Yaaaayyyyy!
> *flails arms like Kermit the Frog*
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1380970089/3599775.gif
> 
> For the price it was a total no-brainer plus I had a store credit for consignment. I don't have a large tote bag for travel & this is one that will hold up for years to come.
> 
> Kind of a unicorn - the lady in the shop told me that they sell them pretty much as quickly as they get them into the store so pretty awesome to be at the right place at the right time. I was on foot & carrying all my errands around (city living) so I'm going back to pick it up on Tuesday. Couldn't be happier!



Congrats on the weight loss and the LV!!!  Please post pics when you get her home


----------



## VixL

Sass said:


> Thanks VixL that is so helpful if you. I'm an Aussie actually don't often have much luck here at all with brand type items. Then again maybe I just don't know where to look when I'm in Sydney?



Oops, sorry! Didn't notice your location. Hopefully you will find some great items. I often see lots of branded pieces, obviously a lot lower than retail but the London thrifts are very brand savvy so nothing is ever dirt cheap. Definitely still worth a look.


----------



## authenticplease

chocolagirl said:


> I bought these Chanel sunglasses today at a garage sale for $40





Raven3766 said:


> I found some vintage Laura Biagiotti for $1....of course I am having lens trouble again, but it's a simple fix....
> http://



Woohoo!  I adore thrifted/secondhand sunnies!  They are budget breakers when purchased new


LVk8 said:


> Really really excited today!
> 
> I've been going through a massive spring cleaning/closet overhaul bc I've lost some weight (halfway to my goal!) and have a ton of things to sell/consign.  I went to my fav consignment shop today to drop off some clothes and lo and behold they had something in stock that has been on my "nice to have" list for awhile but also on my "I would never pay full price" list bc of how common they are.
> 
> Drumroll please....
> 
> It's a Neverfull GM in stellar condition
> 
> Yaaaayyyyy!
> *flails arms like Kermit the Frog*
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1380970089/3599775.gif
> 
> For the price it was a total no-brainer plus I had a store credit for consignment. I don't have a large tote bag for travel & this is one that will hold up for years to come.
> 
> Kind of a unicorn - the lady in the shop told me that they sell them pretty much as quickly as they get them into the store so pretty awesome to be at the right place at the right time. I was on foot & carrying all my errands around (city living) so I'm going back to pick it up on Tuesday. Couldn't be happier!



So awesome to have weight loss to celebrate!  Keep on the course!  I know it feels exciting to clean out the closet!!  I think the LV NF was was purposely waiting for you as a celebration for all your hard work


----------



## Raven3766

I found this for $1.91....it's almost half full.
http://


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> She is sooooo pretty! Great find Joodlz!



Thanks...I'm still short of breath just gazing at her!



Raven3766 said:


> I found some vintage Laura Biagiotti for $1....of course I am having lens trouble again, but it's a simple fix....
> http://



Wish I didn't wear glasses so I could shop for cool shades...back to contacts, maybe?


----------



## kcf68

Hello my ladies!  Hope all is well!  Looks like lots of thrifting going on!  Found nothing zilch zip zang in Europe!   Spring break for kiddos so no thrifting!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Congrats  -that's the best feeling when you finally find something on your list! How much did it cost?



LVk8 said:


> Really really excited today!
> 
> I've been going through a massive spring cleaning/closet overhaul bc I've lost some weight (halfway to my goal!) and have a ton of things to sell/consign.  I went to my fav consignment shop today to drop off some clothes and lo and behold they had something in stock that has been on my "nice to have" list for awhile but also on my "I would never pay full price" list bc of how common they are.
> 
> Drumroll please....
> 
> It's a Neverfull GM in stellar condition
> 
> Yaaaayyyyy!
> *flails arms like Kermit the Frog*
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1380970089/3599775.gif
> 
> For the price it was a total no-brainer plus I had a store credit for consignment. I don't have a large tote bag for travel & this is one that will hold up for years to come.
> 
> Kind of a unicorn - the lady in the shop told me that they sell them pretty much as quickly as they get them into the store so pretty awesome to be at the right place at the right time. I was on foot & carrying all my errands around (city living) so I'm going back to pick it up on Tuesday. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## barskin

I found this at the Goodwill store that's a couple of blocks from where I live in downtown Boston. It is a vintage Lewis purse. The price? Four bucks.


----------



## barskin

More Goodwill vintage bag goodies:


This crocodile purse had a broken tap handle, but I knew it would be an easy fix.







A small black saffiano evening purse






This navy classic Koret has red leather lining






This lizard evening bag is, IMO, pure Audrey Hepburn






None of these cost over $10, and most were considerably less.


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> I found this for $1.91....it's almost half full.
> http://



I'm always happy with. Nice perfume finds but this Chanel find would have had me dancing in the aisle with giddiness!    and the price is. OMG!!


barskin said:


> More Goodwill vintage bag goodies:
> 
> 
> This crocodile purse had a broken tap handle, but I knew it would be an easy fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small black saffiano evening purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This navy classic Koret has red leather lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lizard evening bag is, IMO, pure Audrey Hepburn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of these cost over $10, and most were considerably less.



I adore vintage lady bags....especially in exotics!  I usually tie a silk scarf on the handle of mine for a contemporary pop of color. A lovely collection you have amassed


----------



## chowlover2

barskin said:


> More Goodwill vintage bag goodies:
> 
> 
> This crocodile purse had a broken tap handle, but I knew it would be an easy fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small black saffiano evening purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This navy classic Koret has red leather lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lizard evening bag is, IMO, pure Audrey Hepburn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of these cost over $10, and most were considerably less.


 Great bags! What steals!


----------



## LuxeDeb

chocolagirl said:


> I bought these Chanel sunglasses today at a garage sale for $40



Woohoo! What a find. I love that they are a pattern. So chic!



Raven3766 said:


> I found some vintage Laura Biagiotti for $1....of course I am having lens trouble again, but it's a simple fix....
> http://



Awww Laura Biagiotti! So fun & sleek! Kinda futuristic. You are going to get good at doctoring lenses. 



LVk8 said:


> Really really excited today!
> 
> I've been going through a massive spring cleaning/closet overhaul bc I've lost some weight (halfway to my goal!) and have a ton of things to sell/consign.  I went to my fav consignment shop today to drop off some clothes and lo and behold they had something in stock that has been on my "nice to have" list for awhile but also on my "I would never pay full price" list bc of how common they are.
> 
> Drumroll please....
> 
> It's a Neverfull GM in stellar condition
> 
> Yaaaayyyyy!
> *flails arms like Kermit the Frog*
> p.gr-assets.com/540x540/fit/hostedimages/1380970089/3599775.gif
> 
> For the price it was a total no-brainer plus I had a store credit for consignment. I don't have a large tote bag for travel & this is one that will hold up for years to come.
> 
> Kind of a unicorn - the lady in the shop told me that they sell them pretty much as quickly as they get them into the store so pretty awesome to be at the right place at the right time. I was on foot & carrying all my errands around (city living) so I'm going back to pick it up on Tuesday. Couldn't be happier!



Congrats! How wonderful. It was meant to be!



Raven3766 said:


> I found this for $1.91....it's almost half full.
> http://



Another lovely perfume score. Nice! It's a good thing you're not a one signature fragrance type a gal, since you've found some great ones  



barskin said:


> I found this at the Goodwill store that's a couple of blocks from where I live in downtown Boston. It is a vintage Lewis purse. The price? Four bucks.



Such adorable, dainty handbags! Priced to be loved again!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!

Chanel python handbag


----------



## storeberry

Chanel bag!! I m so jealous! Love the cheerful color and python print!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!
> 
> Chanel python handbag
> View attachment 2554288


 Gorgeous for spring!


----------



## barskin

LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!
> 
> Chanel python handbag
> View attachment 2554288


It's python...and super pretty!


----------



## chowlover2

This came across on my Etsy feed today, looks like it would be perfect for Laz's cat family!


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!
> 
> Chanel python handbag
> View attachment 2554288




So stunning!  I love the python and would say the CCs are nice & subtle but the python is so awesome and bright that...well....there is nothing subtle about it 

I bet it looks fabulous with all of the neon shoes that are popular this season:greengrin:


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!
> 
> Chanel python handbag
> View attachment 2554288





That Bag is stunning, the colors are perfect for summer but all compliment each other in a neon tropic color scheme, it really is a perfect python bag for summer


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> This came across on my Etsy feed today, looks like it would be perfect for Laz's cat family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554325


Love it!


----------



## LisaK026

barskin said:


> More Goodwill vintage bag goodies:
> 
> 
> This crocodile purse had a broken tap handle, but I knew it would be an easy fix.


That is a cool bag. I love it. Does it have a name or any marks?


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I found this for $1.91....it's almost half full.
> http://



How cool is this ??? Congrats!



barskin said:


> I found this at the Goodwill store that's a couple of blocks from where I live in downtown Boston. It is a vintage Lewis purse. The price? Four bucks.





barskin said:


> More Goodwill vintage bag goodies:
> 
> This crocodile purse had a broken tap handle, but I knew it would be an easy fix.
> 
> A small black saffiano evening purse
> 
> This navy classic Koret has red leather lining
> 
> This lizard evening bag is, IMO, pure Audrey Hepburn
> 
> None of these cost over $10, and most were considerably less.



What a haul...love the croc!



LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!
> 
> Chanel python handbag
> View attachment 2554288



OMG...gorgeous!


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!
> 
> Chanel python handbag
> View attachment 2554288


a really good price. I believe the bag is from year 2000
I saw a flap bag with the same material before


----------



## chocolagirl

.


----------



## chocolagirl

.


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I sure do shop a lot ... [/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

I think this pottery I found today was made by artist Eck McCanless in North Carolina ....

http://eckmccanless.webs.com

I could be wrong ... but looks like it to me ....





Two bowls and a pitcher ..... the pitcher is so perfect for arranging the pale pink roses of Spring. The color is perfect





I paid 80 cents for the pitcher, and 75 cents for the smaller bowl (great for whipping eggs) and 1.50 for the larger bowl. Reasonably priced (ok hella cheap!) ... pottery is rare for me to find ... I think it's so pretty! I had the thrift store calling me today when I ran out on an errand for the Hubs.










Pink Damask Jacket 1950's ... this has the union label that's 1955-1963.......

Crazy shape but it looks lovely on ... $2










Morton Bregman ...

This suit is probably 1940's ... the texture ... so chic! I have nothing like this! Been focusing all my energy on Vintage lately ... $4 ... a steal! A steal!


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> This came across on my Etsy feed today, looks like it would be perfect for Laz's cat family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2554325


 
HA!  I want everything  in that picture!  ESP the actual kitty!

So cute!



Raven3766 said:


> I found this for $1.91....it's almost half full.
> http://


 
Lucky!  Chanel never goes on sale!  Do you like it?



barskin said:


> I found this at the Goodwill store that's a couple of blocks from where I live in downtown Boston. It is a vintage Lewis purse. The price? Four bucks.


 
Oh your lovely vintage bags!  Vintage bags and dresses lured me back into thrifting!  Love them!




LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!
> 
> Chanel python handbag
> View attachment 2554288


 
That is CRAZY GORGEOUS!!!  WOW!  I love it!  Your 10$ finds?  Unreal ... amazing!  Just shocking!    Makes me happy!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I sure do shop a lot ... [/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> I think this pottery I found today was made by artist Eck McCanless in North Carolina ....
> 
> http://eckmccanless.webs.com
> 
> I could be wrong ... but looks like it to me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bowls and a pitcher ..... the pitcher is so perfect for arranging the pale pink roses of Spring. The color is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid 80 cents for the pitcher, and 75 cents for the smaller bowl (great for whipping eggs) and 1.50 for the larger bowl. Reasonably priced (ok hella cheap!) ... pottery is rare for me to find ... I think it's so pretty! I had the thrift store calling me today when I ran out on an errand for the Hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Damask Jacket 1950's ... this has the union label that's 1955-1963.......
> 
> Crazy shape but it looks lovely on ... $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morton Bregman ...
> 
> This suit is probably 1940's ... the texture ... so chic! I have nothing like this! Been focusing all my energy on Vintage lately ... $4 ... a steal! A steal!




I'm weeping at the roses! It's snowing here, again!

Love the pink Damask jacket.

How are the kitties?


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!
> 
> Chanel python handbag
> View attachment 2554288




$400 is the most you paid for your Chanel? I need to shop where you shop!!!


----------



## LVk8

Thank you all for the kind words!  I picked up my new-to-me Neverfull yesterday from the consignment shop & then walked a couple blocks over from there to the LV store for a heat stamping &#10084;&#65039;

Got rid of 3 giant shopping bags of clothes I am now to small to wear and came home with a sweet new tote. Yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

LVk8 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words!  I picked up my new-to-me Neverfull yesterday from the consignment shop & then walked a couple blocks over from there to the LV store for a heat stamping &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Got rid of 3 giant shopping bags of clothes I am now to small to wear and came home with a sweet new tote. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 2556790


 

Wonderful!!


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I sure do shop a lot ... [/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> I think this pottery I found today was made by artist Eck McCanless in North Carolina ....
> 
> http://eckmccanless.webs.com
> 
> I could be wrong ... but looks like it to me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bowls and a pitcher ..... the pitcher is so perfect for arranging the pale pink roses of Spring. The color is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid 80 cents for the pitcher, and 75 cents for the smaller bowl (great for whipping eggs) and 1.50 for the larger bowl. Reasonably priced (ok hella cheap!) ... pottery is rare for me to find ... I think it's so pretty! I had the thrift store calling me today when I ran out on an errand for the Hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Damask Jacket 1950's ... this has the union label that's 1955-1963.......
> 
> Crazy shape but it looks lovely on ... $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morton Bregman ...
> 
> This suit is probably 1940's ... the texture ... so chic! I have nothing like this! Been focusing all my energy on Vintage lately ... $4 ... a steal! A steal!




Oh I'm so in love with that suit!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LVk8 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words!  I picked up my new-to-me Neverfull yesterday from the consignment shop & then walked a couple blocks over from there to the LV store for a heat stamping &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Got rid of 3 giant shopping bags of clothes I am now to small to wear and came home with a sweet new tote. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 2556790




Nice find!


----------



## authenticplease

LVk8 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words!  I picked up my new-to-me Neverfull yesterday from the consignment shop & then walked a couple blocks over from there to the LV store for a heat stamping &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Got rid of 3 giant shopping bags of clothes I am now to small to wear and came home with a sweet new tote. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 2556790



  sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## magdalinka

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Got these 2 vintage LV items on a Japanese surplus shop for $5.50 (bag) and $3.50 (pouch). Needs some cleaning and relining but it won't cost as much compared to pre-loved seen on the bay and no customs duties to pay too ;P
> 
> View attachment 2549121
> View attachment 2549122
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Those are really cute and what a deal you got on these , I am sure they will clean up nicely. 


JOODLZ said:


> This is likely to be #1 on my 2014 Top Ten List! Coach pre-creed Double Kisslock Bag from the 60's...from Goodwill yesterday for $19.99...I nearly fainted!





chocolagirl said:


> I bought these Chanel sunglasses today at a garage sale for $40





Raven3766 said:


> I found some vintage Laura Biagiotti for $1....of course I am having lens trouble again, but it's a simple fix....
> http://


Nice shades, Raven and such a great score on the Chanel perfume!


barskin said:


> More Goodwill vintage bag goodies:
> 
> 
> This crocodile purse had a broken tap handle, but I knew it would be an easy fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small black saffiano evening purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This navy classic Koret has red leather lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lizard evening bag is, IMO, pure Audrey Hepburn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of these cost over $10, and most were considerably less.


That crock bag is gorgeous! Love all your vintage bag finds. 


LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Chanel handbag last week! I already have all the Chanel classics, so this being a bit different & the gorgeous colors really appealed to me. It was at consignment for $1150, but got marked down to $429. This is actually the most I have spent for any of my Chanel bags, but it is python!!
> 
> Chanel python handbag
> View attachment 2554288


GORGEOUS!! What a gorgeous rare score! Love all your $10 dresses, too.


----------



## magdalinka

chocolagirl said:


> I bought these Chanel sunglasses today at a garage sale for $40


Those are so pretty!


JOODLZ said:


> This is likely to be #1 on my 2014 Top Ten List! Coach pre-creed Double Kisslock Bag from the 60's...from Goodwill yesterday for $19.99...I nearly fainted!


What a rare gem to add to your collection!


lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I sure do shop a lot ... [/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> I think this pottery I found today was made by artist Eck McCanless in North Carolina ....
> 
> http://eckmccanless.webs.com
> 
> I could be wrong ... but looks like it to me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bowls and a pitcher ..... the pitcher is so perfect for arranging the pale pink roses of Spring. The color is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid 80 cents for the pitcher, and 75 cents for the smaller bowl (great for whipping eggs) and 1.50 for the larger bowl. Reasonably priced (ok hella cheap!) ... pottery is rare for me to find ... I think it's so pretty! I had the thrift store calling me today when I ran out on an errand for the Hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink Damask Jacket 1950's ... this has the union label that's 1955-1963.......
> 
> Crazy shape but it looks lovely on ... $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morton Bregman ...
> 
> This suit is probably 1940's ... the texture ... so chic! I have nothing like this! Been focusing all my energy on Vintage lately ... $4 ... a steal! A steal!


Love your roses and all you vintage treasures 


LVk8 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words!  I picked up my new-to-me Neverfull yesterday from the consignment shop & then walked a couple blocks over from there to the LV store for a heat stamping &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Got rid of 3 giant shopping bags of clothes I am now to small to wear and came home with a sweet new tote. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 2556790


OMG!! That bag is stunning! Looks barely used, too.


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I sure do shop a lot ... [/FONT]
> 
> I think this pottery I found today was made by artist Eck McCanless in North Carolina ....
> 
> http://eckmccanless.webs.com
> 
> I could be wrong ... but looks like it to me ....
> 
> Two bowls and a pitcher ..... the pitcher is so perfect for arranging the pale pink roses of Spring. The color is perfect
> 
> I paid 80 cents for the pitcher, and 75 cents for the smaller bowl (great for whipping eggs) and 1.50 for the larger bowl. Reasonably priced (ok hella cheap!) ... pottery is rare for me to find ... I think it's so pretty! I had the thrift store calling me today when I ran out on an errand for the Hubs.
> 
> Pink Damask Jacket 1950's ... this has the union label that's 1955-1963.......
> 
> Crazy shape but it looks lovely on ... $2
> 
> Morton Bregman ...
> 
> This suit is probably 1940's ... the texture ... so chic! I have nothing like this! Been focusing all my energy on Vintage lately ... $4 ... a steal! A steal!



Can I come sit in your rose garden? Soooo beautiful, just like all the other stuff...shop on!



LVk8 said:


> Thank you all for the kind words!  I picked up my new-to-me Neverfull yesterday from the consignment shop & then walked a couple blocks over from there to the LV store for a heat stamping &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Got rid of 3 giant shopping bags of clothes I am now to small to wear and came home with a sweet new tote. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 2556790



Yay for you all around!



magdalinka said:


> What a rare gem to add to your collection!



Thanks! I found another fairly rare oldie yesterday...1992-ish Fulton Bag. They just don't make 'em like they used to!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I need to start going to Buffalo Exchange more often. I have been twice recently & scored some awesome stuff. They don't get a lot of designer stuff & parking is a nightmare. But look what I got-

Miu Miu cotton dress $40. Chloe silk dress $40




McQ Alexander McQueen top $23.50. Piazza Sempione silk knit top $12.50




Missoni floor length skirt (don't know why it cut off the bottom of my pic). I usually wear short skirts, so this is a real departure. $30


----------



## barskin

When I posted my Vintage collection, I left off this little beauty I bought at a shop near me that donates all its profits to AIDS research.


----------



## LisaK026

Chanel N°5 $10


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Chanel N°5 $10


 Heaven!


----------



## elvisgurly

LuxeDeb said:


> I need to start going to Buffalo Exchange more often. I have been twice recently & scored some awesome stuff. They don't get a lot of designer stuff & parking is a nightmare. But look what I got-
> 
> Miu Miu cotton dress $40. Chloe silk dress $40
> View attachment 2557608
> View attachment 2557609
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen top $23.50. Piazza Sempione silk knit top $12.50
> View attachment 2557610
> View attachment 2557611
> 
> 
> Missoni floor length skirt (don't know why it cut off the bottom of my pic). I usually wear short skirts, so this is a real departure. $30
> View attachment 2557612
> View attachment 2557613




Great finds.  The Missoni skirt is funky.


----------



## LVk8

LuxeDeb said:


> I need to start going to Buffalo Exchange more often. I have been twice recently & scored some awesome stuff. They don't get a lot of designer stuff & parking is a nightmare. But look what I got-
> 
> Miu Miu cotton dress $40. Chloe silk dress $40
> View attachment 2557608
> View attachment 2557609
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen top $23.50. Piazza Sempione silk knit top $12.50
> View attachment 2557610
> View attachment 2557611
> 
> 
> Missoni floor length skirt (don't know why it cut off the bottom of my pic). I usually wear short skirts, so this is a real departure. $30
> View attachment 2557612
> View attachment 2557613



Awesome finds!!  Love the Missoni skirt in particular.  

Maybe it's the thrill of the hunt or something, but I enjoy Buffalo Exchange & Crossroads type places!  It takes some patience/digging for diamonds in the rough (and in all fairness the "rough" there is mostly trendy stuff like F21, H&M, Asos, etc) but the last time I was there I came home with a St. John jacket, a James Perse button down & a pair of Roberto Cavalli sunnies &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've had a really good thrifting week - I went twice and scored some goodies on both visits! Here are some of my favorites...





Missoni for Target for my DD  -$4 for the hat and gloves and $3 for the shoes 





Versace wallet for $4










Tracy Reese silk embroidered skirt $8 - LOVE!





Metallic leather skirt $8





Gap lightweight down moto jacket $4





Marina Rinaldi Italian leather and suede boots $15


----------



## rea11yb0red

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've had a really good thrifting week - I went twice and scored some goodies on both visits! Here are some of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni for Target for my DD  -$4 for the hat and gloves and $3 for the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versace wallet for $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese silk embroidered skirt $8 - LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic leather skirt $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap lightweight down moto jacket $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Rinaldi Italian leather and suede boots $15




Wow you had a good week!!  Congrats. Saw your deals at Target and TJ too.


----------



## LisaK026

I have wanted one of these forever.
1977 Fitz & Floyd Cat Cookie Jar $9


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I have wanted one of these forever.
> 1977 Fitz & Floyd Cat Cookie Jar $9


Awesome! F & F is spendy and that cookie jar is in perfect shape!


----------



## lazlo8

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've had a really good thrifting week - I went twice and scored some goodies on both visits! Here are some of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni for Target for my DD -$4 for the hat and gloves and $3 for the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versace wallet for $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese silk embroidered skirt $8 - LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic leather skirt $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap lightweight down moto jacket $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Rinaldi Italian leather and suede boots $15


 
Stunning!! The two skirts!  So different from one another but both 
crazy awesome!


----------



## lazlo8

So on a whim I went to a lesser shopped thrift store today ....

I found a Christian Dior skirt suit for $4

Two pairs of boots and at the lst minute the ladies who work there bought out two leather bags. Huge. I always carry a huge leather bag cause in Pasadena we have a "No bags" rule where the mofos won't give you a bag when you shop. So annoying. ANYHOW ...

The fist bag ... lovely ... banana republic but shaped like a Le Pliage by Longchamp made of lambskin. So soft. The other bag is a J. Crew tote ... also leather.

And it is pale beige leaning pink. 

Problem is that as the 90 year old woman was trying to check me out ... she had a ball tip pen and she accidentally Wrote on Poor Unsuspecting J. Crew. Two ink marks.

Then of course I pointed that out ... as I wasn't sure I wanted to pay $8 for a bag she'd just written on. ALl the volunteers flipped out and started running around looking for hairspray ....

Anyhow I ended up buying it for $4 (they made it half off ...) I would have regretted leaving it.


So ... how to get the ink marks off leather?

I tried alcohol ... it just made the leather around the ink lighter ....


I felt bad for the poor 90 year old lady. She really should not be working the register. She even gave me the wrong change ... I shouldn't have bought this bag ....


crap on a cracker ... Ideas?


----------



## elvisgurly

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've had a really good thrifting week - I went twice and scored some goodies on both visits! Here are some of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni for Target for my DD  -$4 for the hat and gloves and $3 for the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versace wallet for $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese silk embroidered skirt $8 - LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic leather skirt $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap lightweight down moto jacket $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina Rinaldi Italian leather and suede boots $15




Love the wallet and jacket.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I have wanted one of these forever.
> 1977 Fitz & Floyd Cat Cookie Jar $9


 
Love that cookie jar!



lazlo8 said:


> So on a whim I went to a lesser shopped thrift store today ....
> 
> I found a Christian Dior skirt suit for $4
> 
> Two pairs of boots and at the lst minute the ladies who work there bought out two leather bags. Huge. I always carry a huge leather bag cause in Pasadena we have a "No bags" rule where the mofos won't give you a bag when you shop. So annoying. ANYHOW ...
> 
> The fist bag ... lovely ... banana republic but shaped like a Le Pliage by Longchamp made of lambskin. So soft. The other bag is a J. Crew tote ... also leather.
> 
> And it is pale beige leaning pink.
> 
> Problem is that as the 90 year old woman was trying to check me out ... she had a ball tip pen and she accidentally Wrote on Poor Unsuspecting J. Crew. Two ink marks.
> 
> Then of course I pointed that out ... as I wasn't sure I wanted to pay $8 for a bag she'd just written on. ALl the volunteers flipped out and started running around looking for hairspray ....
> 
> Anyhow I ended up buying it for $4 (they made it half off ...) I would have regretted leaving it.
> 
> 
> So ... how to get the ink marks off leather?
> 
> I tried alcohol ... it just made the leather around the ink lighter ....
> 
> 
> I felt bad for the poor 90 year old lady. She really should not be working the register. She even gave me the wrong change ... I shouldn't have bought this bag ....
> 
> 
> crap on a cracker ... Ideas?


 
Oh jeez about the ink mark.  Maybe Joodlz will have some suggestions or the ladies on the coach rehab thread.


----------



## ladyash

So my adventures got me in trouble today cause I bought more clothes lol!!! They were too gorgeous to leave behind though in my defense. First up is a gorgeous vintage 50s dress for $15. I seriously thought it was mispriced!! I need crinoline to get the 50s silhouette but right now without it looks like a great summer maxi. EDIT: I can't remembe off hand the brand of zipper in this dress, but I researched it when I got home this afternoon and found out it was used in WWII military clothing before being used in regular garments after the war which I thought was cool!! So I guess the dress could be anywhere from the late 40's to early 50's, but I feel like the pattern makes me think 50's plus it zips up the back with a hidden zipper when I think 40's things zipped up the side with the hidden zipper. It also has frayed seams which should indicate pre 50's, but I'm still saying 50's on this one! What do you all think?

Second is a glorious what I think might be 80s blazer. I feel like it is a bit more of an Edwardian style which made it love at first sight. The armpits of the lining need some major repairs but for $25 I couldn't leave it.

Third I picked up at a store closing sale. It was a clothing store but they had a ton of antique trunks and couches around. They also have a cafe upstairs so everything is being sold off. There is a redone Victorian couch I would love to own but it's $345 and I don't have the space or means to get it here. If I had my own place I would most likely already be the proud owner of a Victorian couch lol!! I was hoping to score an old steamer trunk or something for a good price but unfortunately they were all over the $200 price mark. I ended up coming home with this lone plate for $2 since I already have mismatched rose plates from my grandma, aunt, and thrift stores. Its sandwich plate sized so my sis can stop complaining that I only own one sandwich plate cause now I own two!  oh yes and its British of course keeping with the theme of my other dishes being British as well.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> So on a whim I went to a lesser shopped thrift store today ....
> 
> I found a Christian Dior skirt suit for $4
> 
> Two pairs of boots and at the lst minute the ladies who work there bought out two leather bags. Huge. I always carry a huge leather bag cause in Pasadena we have a "No bags" rule where the mofos won't give you a bag when you shop. So annoying. ANYHOW ...
> 
> The fist bag ... lovely ... banana republic but shaped like a Le Pliage by Longchamp made of lambskin. So soft. The other bag is a J. Crew tote ... also leather.
> 
> And it is pale beige leaning pink.
> 
> Problem is that as the 90 year old woman was trying to check me out ... she had a ball tip pen and she accidentally Wrote on Poor Unsuspecting J. Crew. Two ink marks.
> 
> Then of course I pointed that out ... as I wasn't sure I wanted to pay $8 for a bag she'd just written on. ALl the volunteers flipped out and started running around looking for hairspray ....
> 
> Anyhow I ended up buying it for $4 (they made it half off ...) I would have regretted leaving it.
> 
> 
> So ... how to get the ink marks off leather?
> 
> I tried alcohol ... it just made the leather around the ink lighter ....
> 
> 
> I felt bad for the poor 90 year old lady. She really should not be working the register. She even gave me the wrong change ... I shouldn't have bought this bag ....
> 
> 
> crap on a cracker ... Ideas?




How about trying denatured alcohol? Can you pour it on the back side of the leather so you can try to rinse it out onto a cloth on the front of the bag?


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> How about trying denatured alcohol? Can you pour it on the back side of the leather so you can try to rinse it out onto a cloth on the front of the bag?



what about hairspray?? I had ink on a pair of light blue jeans that my mom got out with hairspray that same day. I think you might still have time if you have some on hand to soak it with hair spray and then blot, repeat until it comes out. Then clean it off well to get rid of the sticky spray.


----------



## authenticplease

lazlo8 said:


> So on a whim I went to a lesser shopped thrift store today ....
> 
> I found a Christian Dior skirt suit for $4
> 
> Two pairs of boots and at the lst minute the ladies who work there bought out two leather bags. Huge. I always carry a huge leather bag cause in Pasadena we have a "No bags" rule where the mofos won't give you a bag when you shop. So annoying. ANYHOW ...
> 
> The fist bag ... lovely ... banana republic but shaped like a Le Pliage by Longchamp made of lambskin. So soft. The other bag is a J. Crew tote ... also leather.
> 
> And it is pale beige leaning pink.
> 
> Problem is that as the 90 year old woman was trying to check me out ... she had a ball tip pen and she accidentally Wrote on Poor Unsuspecting J. Crew. Two ink marks.
> 
> Then of course I pointed that out ... as I wasn't sure I wanted to pay $8 for a bag she'd just written on. ALl the volunteers flipped out and started running around looking for hairspray ....
> 
> Anyhow I ended up buying it for $4 (they made it half off ...) I would have regretted leaving it.
> 
> 
> So ... how to get the ink marks off leather?
> 
> I tried alcohol ... it just made the leather around the ink lighter ....
> 
> 
> I felt bad for the poor 90 year old lady. She really should not be working the register. She even gave me the wrong change ... I shouldn't have bought this bag ....
> 
> 
> crap on a cracker ... Ideas?



Hand sanitizer.....always works for me!


----------



## Raven3766

I went to my VW today and bought this handbag for $1.75.  I thought it was just an ordinary straw bag, but it is selling on the bay for $800. It is called a Dokkim....
http://


----------



## djdj

ladyash said:


> what about hairspray?? I had ink on a pair of light blue jeans that my mom got out with hairspray that same day. I think you might still have time if you have some on hand to soak it with hair spray and then blot, repeat until it comes out. Then clean it off well to get rid of the sticky spray.





authenticplease said:


> Hand sanitizer.....always works for me!




Does anyone know how to deal with markers?? like a black sharpie marker that crossed over the label of a leather bag...


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> I need to start going to Buffalo Exchange more often. I have been twice recently & scored some awesome stuff. They don't get a lot of designer stuff & parking is a nightmare. But look what I got-
> 
> Miu Miu cotton dress $40. Chloe silk dress $40
> View attachment 2557608
> View attachment 2557609
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen top $23.50. Piazza Sempione silk knit top $12.50
> View attachment 2557610
> View attachment 2557611
> 
> 
> Missoni floor length skirt (don't know why it cut off the bottom of my pic). I usually wear short skirts, so this is a real departure. $30
> View attachment 2557612
> View attachment 2557613



WOW...again?



barskin said:


> When I posted my Vintage collection, I left off this little beauty I bought at a shop near me that donates all its profits to AIDS research.



Beautiful and RED!



LisaK026 said:


> Chanel N°5 $10



Great find!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've had a really good thrifting week - I went twice and scored some goodies on both visits! Here are some of my favorites...
> 
> Missoni for Target for my DD  -$4 for the hat and gloves and $3 for the shoes
> 
> Versace wallet for $4
> 
> Tracy Reese silk embroidered skirt $8 - LOVE!
> 
> Metallic leather skirt $8
> 
> Gap lightweight down moto jacket $4
> 
> Marina Rinaldi Italian leather and suede boots $15



Fabulous stuff...love the Versace and the boots!


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> I have wanted one of these forever.
> 1977 Fitz & Floyd Cat Cookie Jar $9



This makes me smile...how cute!



lazlo8 said:


> So on a whim I went to a lesser shopped thrift store today ....
> 
> I found a Christian Dior skirt suit for $4
> 
> Two pairs of boots and at the lst minute the ladies who work there bought out two leather bags. Huge. I always carry a huge leather bag cause in Pasadena we have a "No bags" rule where the mofos won't give you a bag when you shop. So annoying. ANYHOW ...
> 
> The fist bag ... lovely ... banana republic but shaped like a Le Pliage by Longchamp made of lambskin. So soft. The other bag is a J. Crew tote ... also leather.
> 
> And it is pale beige leaning pink.
> 
> Problem is that as the 90 year old woman was trying to check me out ... she had a ball tip pen and she accidentally Wrote on Poor Unsuspecting J. Crew. Two ink marks.
> 
> Then of course I pointed that out ... as I wasn't sure I wanted to pay $8 for a bag she'd just written on. ALl the volunteers flipped out and started running around looking for hairspray ....
> 
> Anyhow I ended up buying it for $4 (they made it half off ...) I would have regretted leaving it.
> 
> 
> So ... how to get the ink marks off leather?
> 
> I tried alcohol ... it just made the leather around the ink lighter ....
> 
> 
> I felt bad for the poor 90 year old lady. She really should not be working the register. She even gave me the wrong change ... I shouldn't have bought this bag ....
> 
> 
> crap on a cracker ... Ideas?



Wanna see pics, please ??? Though most of the ink I deal with has been on the leather a long, long time, this link might help (http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-161.html#post26479269) You might also try dabbing (not rubbing) some So-I-Love on a Q-tip. I've used it on light leather with mixed results. Make sure you rinse it out afterward. Either way...Good Luck!


----------



## chowlover2

Are the TPF'ers from California ok? I just heard about the earthquake. Hope you are all ok!


----------



## chambersb

Lazlo8... Have you tried a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on the ink?  Sometimes those work on hard to remove spots.


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> So my adventures got me in trouble today cause I bought more clothes lol!!! They were too gorgeous to leave behind though in my defense. First up is a gorgeous vintage 50s dress for $15. I seriously thought it was mispriced!! I need crinoline to get the 50s silhouette but right now without it looks like a great summer maxi. EDIT: I can't remembe off hand the brand of zipper in this dress, but I researched it when I got home this afternoon and found out it was used in WWII military clothing before being used in regular garments after the war which I thought was cool!! So I guess the dress could be anywhere from the late 40's to early 50's, but I feel like the pattern makes me think 50's plus it zips up the back with a hidden zipper when I think 40's things zipped up the side with the hidden zipper. It also has frayed seams which should indicate pre 50's, but I'm still saying 50's on this one! What do you all think?
> 
> Second is a glorious what I think might be 80s blazer. I feel like it is a bit more of an Edwardian style which made it love at first sight. The armpits of the lining need some major repairs but for $25 I couldn't leave it.
> 
> Third I picked up at a store closing sale. It was a clothing store but they had a ton of antique trunks and couches around. They also have a cafe upstairs so everything is being sold off. There is a redone Victorian couch I would love to own but it's $345 and I don't have the space or means to get it here. If I had my own place I would most likely already be the proud owner of a Victorian couch lol!! I was hoping to score an old steamer trunk or something for a good price but unfortunately they were all over the $200 price mark. I ended up coming home with this lone plate for $2 since I already have mismatched rose plates from my grandma, aunt, and thrift stores. Its sandwich plate sized so my sis can stop complaining that I only own one sandwich plate cause now I own two!  oh yes and its British of course keeping with the theme of my other dishes being British as well.



Wow Ash that dress is seriously gorgeous!  It looks practically brand new from the pictures.  Great find.

The blazer is also really cool looking.


----------



## elvisgurly

This isn't thrifted, but I cannot wait to get it in the mail!

I bought this swimsuit & hope it fits.  I wasn't sure which size to get so I got the 2X since some of the retro inspired clothing tends to run small.

http://www.unique-vintage.com/uniqu...-mansfield-halter-piece-swimsuit-p-27740.html


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> So my adventures got me in trouble today cause I bought more clothes lol!!! They were too gorgeous to leave behind though in my defense. First up is a gorgeous vintage 50s dress for $15. I seriously thought it was mispriced!! I need crinoline to get the 50s silhouette but right now without it looks like a great summer maxi. EDIT: I can't remembe off hand the brand of zipper in this dress, but I researched it when I got home this afternoon and found out it was used in WWII military clothing before being used in regular garments after the war which I thought was cool!! So I guess the dress could be anywhere from the late 40's to early 50's, but I feel like the pattern makes me think 50's plus it zips up the back with a hidden zipper when I think 40's things zipped up the side with the hidden zipper. It also has frayed seams which should indicate pre 50's, but I'm still saying 50's on this one! What do you all think?
> 
> Second is a glorious what I think might be 80s blazer. I feel like it is a bit more of an Edwardian style which made it love at first sight. The armpits of the lining need some major repairs but for $25 I couldn't leave it.
> 
> Third I picked up at a store closing sale. It was a clothing store but they had a ton of antique trunks and couches around. They also have a cafe upstairs so everything is being sold off. There is a redone Victorian couch I would love to own but it's $345 and I don't have the space or means to get it here. If I had my own place I would most likely already be the proud owner of a Victorian couch lol!! I was hoping to score an old steamer trunk or something for a good price but unfortunately they were all over the $200 price mark. I ended up coming home with this lone plate for $2 since I already have mismatched rose plates from my grandma, aunt, and thrift stores. Its sandwich plate sized so my sis can stop complaining that I only own one sandwich plate cause now I own two!  oh yes and its British of course keeping with the theme of my other dishes being British as well.


 
I love the blazer!  It's just beautiful!  Love the velvet collar!



chowlover2 said:


> How about trying denatured alcohol? Can you pour it on the back side of the leather so you can try to rinse it out onto a cloth on the front of the bag?


 
It's a lined bag, so .. no.  I don't have any denatured alcohol, but I probably should go get some.



JOODLZ said:


> This makes me smile...how cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna see pics, please ??? Though most of the ink I deal with has been on the leather a long, long time, this link might help (http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-833400-161.html#post26479269) You might also try dabbing (not rubbing) some So-I-Love on a Q-tip. I've used it on light leather with mixed results. Make sure you rinse it out afterward. Either way...Good Luck!


 
Thank you!  I think all my ,,, manipulations made it worse.  I tried hairspray, hand sanitizer, So-I-Love and magic eraser.  I think I'll have to dye it.  It's only making the bag fade and taking the original dye out while preserving the 90 year old's doodle on my bag!  *shakes fist!* ...  It could look cute dyed ... like a color block ... pictures on the way!

I think it would be less obvious if I had not even tried to remove it.  I could also pin a vintage pin thru the zipper and cover it ...



chowlover2 said:


> Are the TPF'ers from California ok? I just heard about the earthquake. Hope you are all ok!


 
100 aftershocks.  Can you even!?  And the one last night was ... weird ... twisty.  Not good.  The one that really freaked out poor Blue the Fatty Catty was the one at 2:30 pm today ...aftershock 4.1 ... freakin not good.  But we're all fine.  I held on to a book case today ...  it seemed like it was going to fall over.  Not the smartest thing I have ever done in a quake ...

But we're ok.  Except Blue.  He's freaked out.


----------



## lazlo8

elvisgurly said:


> This isn't thrifted, but I cannot wait to get it in the mail!
> 
> I bought this swimsuit & hope it fits. I wasn't sure which size to get so I got the 2X since some of the retro inspired clothing tends to run small.
> 
> http://www.unique-vintage.com/uniqu...-mansfield-halter-piece-swimsuit-p-27740.html


 

Adorable!  Though I bet the 2X will be too big unless it's junior sizing and cut tiny!


----------



## ladyash

elvisgurly said:


> Wow Ash that dress is seriously gorgeous!  It looks practically brand new from the pictures.  Great find.
> 
> The blazer is also really cool looking.



The dress has a bit of pulling away from the seam at the back where the fabric was sewn to the zipper since the fabric is so heavy! I'm waiting until I go home to take it to my mom to see if she might be able to fix it up as it will probably be seen from the outside. I'm not sure I'm skilled enough to attempt something so ambitious without guidance first. She just had surgery for carpal tunnel though so she might just have to tell me how to do it and let me do it with her watching over me to make sure I'm doing it right. I think I have an idea of how to sew the parts pulling away from the stitching, but I definitely want an experienced opinion before going for it. 



lazlo8 said:


> I love the blazer!  It's just beautiful!  Love the velvet collar!



I painstakingly sewed up the shredded armpits in it this afternoon. That was a job and a half! Curse people with large arms thinking they can fit into tiny vintage stuff even if the tag does say size 10!! I was tempted to leave it because of the lining looking quite bad and no discount being offered when I showed the girls working there, but I put it on and fell in love. Definitely worth the $25 even if I spent an hour fixing it today. 

I spend more money when I go to Kind Exchange (where I got the dress and blazer), but they seem to have so many great vintage things. I think it's like the equivalent of your Buffalo Exchange in the US. They will take used in season clothing and give you either cash or store credit for them and then resell. I don't see many designer things, but because the two locations are super close to me and on Queen West, they seem to get a fair bit of vintage clothing. I rarely find good vintage stuff at the thrift stores here usually just scary 80's shoulder pad stuff. 

 Hopefully my antique night table works out tomorrow (lady didn't bring it last weekend as she was by herself and didn't bring furniture grr). Going back as soon as they open tomorrow morning to inspect it and make sure it's in good shape before buying it. She wants $100 for it, but going to see if I can't get a deal since I have to go back for it again plus take a taxi home with it. I hope it works out because it has three nice sized drawers and would hopefully help me solve a bit of my storage dilemma here!


----------



## lazlo8

Wake up Chickens!

It's Sunday Morning Thrift!

Jump around!


----------



## Raven3766

elvisgurly said:


> This isn't thrifted, but I cannot wait to get it in the mail!
> 
> I bought this swimsuit & hope it fits. I wasn't sure which size to get so I got the 2X since some of the retro inspired clothing tends to run small.
> 
> http://www.unique-vintage.com/uniqu...-mansfield-halter-piece-swimsuit-p-27740.html


 That is a beautiful swimsuit.


----------



## Raven3766

Does anyone know of this artist, Ede Joszef....
http://


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> I love the blazer! It's just beautiful! Love the velvet collar!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lined bag, so .. no. I don't have any denatured alcohol, but I probably should go get some.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think all my ,,, manipulations made it worse. I tried hairspray, hand sanitizer, So-I-Love and magic eraser. I think I'll have to dye it. It's only making the bag fade and taking the original dye out while preserving the 90 year old's doodle on my bag! *shakes fist!* ... It could look cute dyed ... like a color block ... pictures on the way!
> 
> I think it would be less obvious if I had not even tried to remove it. I could also pin a vintage pin thru the zipper and cover it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 100 aftershocks. Can you even!? And the one last night was ... weird ... twisty. Not good. The one that really freaked out poor Blue the Fatty Catty was the one at 2:30 pm today ...aftershock 4.1 ... freakin not good. But we're all fine. I held on to a book case today ... it seemed like it was going to fall over. Not the smartest thing I have ever done in a quake ...
> 
> But we're ok. Except Blue. He's freaked out.


 Poor babies, am glad you are all ok. Rita freaks out with thunderstorms, I can't begin to imagine how she would be in an earthquake. 100 aftershocks!!! No, I can not even begin to imagine.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> The dress has a bit of pulling away from the seam at the back where the fabric was sewn to the zipper since the fabric is so heavy! I'm waiting until I go home to take it to my mom to see if she might be able to fix it up as it will probably be seen from the outside. I'm not sure I'm skilled enough to attempt something so ambitious without guidance first. She just had surgery for carpal tunnel though so she might just have to tell me how to do it and let me do it with her watching over me to make sure I'm doing it right. I think I have an idea of how to sew the parts pulling away from the stitching, but I definitely want an experienced opinion before going for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I painstakingly sewed up the shredded armpits in it this afternoon. That was a job and a half! Curse people with large arms thinking they can fit into tiny vintage stuff even if the tag does say size 10!! I was tempted to leave it because of the lining looking quite bad and no discount being offered when I showed the girls working there, but I put it on and fell in love. Definitely worth the $25 even if I spent an hour fixing it today.
> 
> I spend more money when I go to Kind Exchange (where I got the dress and blazer), but they seem to have so many great vintage things. I think it's like the equivalent of your Buffalo Exchange in the US. They will take used in season clothing and give you either cash or store credit for them and then resell. I don't see many designer things, but because the two locations are super close to me and on Queen West, they seem to get a fair bit of vintage clothing. I rarely find good vintage stuff at the thrift stores here usually just scary 80's shoulder pad stuff.
> 
> Hopefully my antique night table works out tomorrow (lady didn't bring it last weekend as she was by herself and didn't bring furniture grr). Going back as soon as they open tomorrow morning to inspect it and make sure it's in good shape before buying it. She wants $100 for it, but going to see if I can't get a deal since I have to go back for it again plus take a taxi home with it. I hope it works out because it has three nice sized drawers and would hopefully help me solve a bit of my storage dilemma here!


 I just got around to watching your episode on Beauty and the Beast! So proud of you!

Have you ever been to auditions for Reign? I just found out they film in Toronto and it was my fav new show this year. I think it would be so much fun to wear the costumes!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> I just got around to watching your episode on Beauty and the Beast! So proud of you!
> 
> Have you ever been to auditions for Reign? I just found out they film in Toronto and it was my fav new show this year. I think it would be so much fun to wear the costumes!



Ugh I would LOVE to do Reign! I think they film quite a bit of it at Casa Loma here in Toronto. I also have heard they are building a fake castle in some parking lot north of the city. Unfortunately I have short hair still and its dyed which means I won't be considered for the show until my hair grows back and I get it back to my natural colour. They have very strict appearance requirements which is good I guess since they are paying attention to the historical aspects but sucks for me since I have short dyed hair LOL!! I'm growing my hair back though because I really do miss booking all the period stuff I used to do.


----------



## ladyash

I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.


 That is gorgeous, I love the carved rose detail on the drawers. They don't make pieces like that anymore!


----------



## LisaK026

Cynthia Steffe sheer silk top $3.99


----------



## Ladybug09

ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.



Beautiful dresser!


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.


 Beautiful dresser....great price!


----------



## Espinosa

ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.



Gorgeous! Were you at the St. Lawrence Antique Market today? I was there a couple of hours before, and bought a vintage cross from the 20's. I love that place, I could spends hours, and $$ I don't have there.


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> That is gorgeous, I love the carved rose detail on the drawers. They don't make pieces like that anymore!



That was what drew me to it! I love roses and have been collecting trinkets and things here and there ever since I was a child. My grandma gave me most of the rose things I own, but it's all still living at home in my old room. I have a great small hand basin and pitcher that my grandma gave me that would look great on the dresser. Maybe I will get mom to hoard newspapers and I'll box it up and move it back with me when I go home for Easter! I'm also trying to hunt down a dresser set with roses to display but they are so expensive when I find nice complete sets! I want the ones with the tray, hair receiver, powder box, etc. There is a Victorian crystal set at the antiques market with the perfume decanter and all, but I'm afraid to ask the price cause the seller also has an old celluloid set with a crazy price on it. 



Ladybug09 said:


> Beautiful dresser!





Raven3766 said:


> Beautiful dresser....great price!



Thank you! My mom told me to try and haggle for a lower price and I think she was slightly disappointed when I told her that I paid what the lady was asking for it. She changed her mind once I sent her this picture LOL! 



Espinosa said:


> Gorgeous! Were you at the St. Lawrence Antique  Market today? I was there a couple of hours before, and bought a vintage  cross from the 20's. I love that place, I could spends hours, and $$ I  don't have there.



Yep, I got the dresser around 10ish this morning and then spent a ton of time organizing and getting all my vintage clothes put away in it. There is actually quite a bit of storage room in it! I have room to buy more vintage clothes.  The lady I bought it from was outside at the corner of Front/Jarvis. I didn't go inside today since I've been there the past two weeks and every time I go I want to buy things and spend major $$$$. Plus I can spend hours and hours just slowly browsing and looking at things that I don't need or have room for! I wonder if they have more furniture in the summer when it's warmer? I just found out about the market a few months ago. I need to buy a place so I can buy more antiques LOL!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.



I agree!! Money well spent for sure! It's gorgeous..,


----------



## jamamcg

Picked up a few vintage pieces yesterday for design ideas. 2 60's dresses, a 70's maxi dress and a pair of mens trousers so at least I can wear something that I get.  I don't know when they are from. Possibly 60's


----------



## storeberry

ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.




This dresser is lovely!! Love the sweet English style!


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.


 
OH my goodness that is stunning!!!


----------



## lazlo8

I heard ya'll like to watch ... thrifted goods .... is it true?





Ma Griffe by Carven (1946) ... Translates to My Signature or more interestingly, My Talon ... This is the perfume that was famously advertised as parachuting into Paris ... Thousands of tiny bottles being dropped into Paris. They say it smells like Paris in Spring ...

Fragrancia says ... *Ma Griffe* by *Carven* is a Chypre Floral fragrance for women. *Ma Griffe* was launched in 1946. The nose behind this fragrance is *Jean Carles*. Top notes are aldehydes, gardenia, green notes, asafoetida, clary sage and lemon; middle notes are iris, orange blossom, orris root, jasmine, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley and rose; base notes are labdanum, sandalwood, cinnamon, musk, benzoin, oakmoss, vetiver and styrax





And I had a coupon! So this was about $1 .... and getting to learn a piece of the Fragrance World Puzzle? Priceless!





Not a thrift find, a Marshall's find ... for $12.99 ... there's supposedly three of these floating around ... a citrus and maybe ... *guessing* a sandlewood one? Collector in me wants them all! Thrifter in me is yelling about the $12.99 price tag, cause she's super cheap ...









Thrifted small glass lavender vase ... Salvos before the prices went insane ... was $2 (now it would be $8 ... cause they got into the Crack ....)





A great button up ...





perfect color! Perfect price ... $3




SOTD' Salad of the Day ... romaine and spinach, apples, grapes, avocado, shredded carrots, tangerine (*sings* tangerine ... tangerine ... every little reflection from a dream ...) ... capers, pickles and mustard seed dressing! YUM! Thrifted huge bowl ... $1

Wearing my Italian Fashion, eatin my salad ... smellin my roses ...  smelling like Paris ...


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> Picked up a few vintage pieces yesterday for design ideas. 2 60's dresses, a 70's maxi dress and a pair of mens trousers so at least I can wear something that I get. I don't know when they are from. Possibly 60's


 
I want to see the dresses!  Show us!  I'm sure we can date them for ya ...



Raven3766 said:


> Does anyone know of this artist, Ede Joszef....
> http://


 

Don't know but the painting is so pretty.  My pink room has mainly thrifted art ...



chowlover2 said:


> Poor babies, am glad you are all ok. Rita freaks out with thunderstorms, I can't begin to imagine how she would be in an earthquake. 100 aftershocks!!! No, I can not even begin to imagine.


 
Yeah not good, not good.  Things have stopped shaking.  

Poor Rita!  And I know that a big freaked out animal is worse than a smaller one!  Blue becomes so panicked!  He just loses his cat marbles ... rolling all over the floor ...



ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.


 
I can't even ... that is beautiful!!!  I think the price is very fair!  I don't see pieces like that often.  They seem to go live in someone's house for 50-ish years and only rarely show up in the secondhand market!  It was worth it!



LisaK026 said:


> Cynthia Steffe sheer silk top $3.99


 
You know the retail on that must have been crazy!  It's pretty!


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> Adorable!  Though I bet the 2X will be too big unless it's junior sizing and cut tiny!





Raven3766 said:


> That is a beautiful swimsuit.



Thanks guys.

I think a lot of the retro inspired stuff tends to run smallish (at least on Unique Vintage it seems too).


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> Does anyone know of this artist, Ede Joszef....
> http://



Gorgeous painting love the blues in it.


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.



That is gorgeous & so much fun that now you can fill it up with more vintage goodies.


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> I heard ya'll like to watch ... thrifted goods .... is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma Griffe by Carven (1946) ... Translates to My Signature or more interestingly, My Talon ... This is the perfume that was famously advertised as parachuting into Paris ... Thousands of tiny bottles being dropped into Paris. They say it smells like Paris in Spring ...
> 
> Fragrancia says ... *Ma Griffe* by *Carven* is a Chypre Floral fragrance for women. *Ma Griffe* was launched in 1946. The nose behind this fragrance is *Jean Carles*. Top notes are aldehydes, gardenia, green notes, asafoetida, clary sage and lemon; middle notes are iris, orange blossom, orris root, jasmine, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley and rose; base notes are labdanum, sandalwood, cinnamon, musk, benzoin, oakmoss, vetiver and styrax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a coupon! So this was about $1 .... and getting to learn a piece of the Fragrance World Puzzle? Priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thrift find, a Marshall's find ... for $12.99 ... there's supposedly three of these floating around ... a citrus and maybe ... *guessing* a sandlewood one? Collector in me wants them all! Thrifter in me is yelling about the $12.99 price tag, cause she's super cheap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted small glass lavender vase ... Salvos before the prices went insane ... was $2 (now it would be $8 ... cause they got into the Crack ....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great button up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect color! Perfect price ... $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTD' Salad of the Day ... romaine and spinach, apples, grapes, avocado, shredded carrots, tangerine (*sings* tangerine ... tangerine ... every little reflection from a dream ...) ... capers, pickles and mustard seed dressing! YUM! Thrifted huge bowl ... $1
> 
> Wearing my Italian Fashion, eatin my salad ... smellin my roses ...  smelling like Paris ...


 

Love the etro and the 'fumes!!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> I heard ya'll like to watch ... thrifted goods .... is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma Griffe by Carven (1946) ... Translates to My Signature or more interestingly, My Talon ... This is the perfume that was famously advertised as parachuting into Paris ... Thousands of tiny bottles being dropped into Paris. They say it smells like Paris in Spring ...
> 
> Fragrancia says ... *Ma Griffe* by *Carven* is a Chypre Floral fragrance for women. *Ma Griffe* was launched in 1946. The nose behind this fragrance is *Jean Carles*. Top notes are aldehydes, gardenia, green notes, asafoetida, clary sage and lemon; middle notes are iris, orange blossom, orris root, jasmine, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley and rose; base notes are labdanum, sandalwood, cinnamon, musk, benzoin, oakmoss, vetiver and styrax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a coupon! So this was about $1 .... and getting to learn a piece of the Fragrance World Puzzle? Priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thrift find, a Marshall's find ... for $12.99 ... there's supposedly three of these floating around ... a citrus and maybe ... *guessing* a sandlewood one? Collector in me wants them all! Thrifter in me is yelling about the $12.99 price tag, cause she's super cheap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted small glass lavender vase ... Salvos before the prices went insane ... was $2 (now it would be $8 ... cause they got into the Crack ....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great button up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect color! Perfect price ... $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTD' Salad of the Day ... romaine and spinach, apples, grapes, avocado, shredded carrots, tangerine (*sings* tangerine ... tangerine ... every little reflection from a dream ...) ... capers, pickles and mustard seed dressing! YUM! Thrifted huge bowl ... $1
> 
> Wearing my Italian Fashion, eatin my salad ... smellin my roses ... smelling like Paris ...


 My Mom used to wear Ma Griffe! She rotated that with Chanel No5 and Halston. I bet that Lanvin smells yummy.

You are making me hungry with that salad, I love capers as well. Made tilapia last night with a lemon butter sauce and capers and there was enough sauce for noodles as well. I buy the industrial size jar of capers at BJ's!


----------



## friday13bride

My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment


----------



## chowlover2

friday13bride said:


> My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment
> View attachment 2562638


 That's gorg!


----------



## friday13bride

chowlover2 said:


> That's gorg!




Thank you so much. The store owner had just posted it on FB and I knew I had to have it... Ran over there like a crazy lady!!


----------



## ladyash

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I agree!! Money well spent for sure! It's gorgeous..,





storeberry said:


> This dresser is lovely!! Love the sweet English style!





Tomsmom said:


> OH my goodness that is stunning!!!



Thank you! I'm quite happy with it...I just kind of sit and stare at it sometimes...I guess I need to spend more time in my room to enjoy it LOL



lazlo8 said:


> I can't even ... that is beautiful!!!  I think the price is very fair!  I  don't see pieces like that often.  They seem to go live in someone's  house for 50-ish years and only rarely show up in the secondhand market!   It was worth it!



I don't think I've ever seen something this detailed before. I was actually surprised it didn't sell the first week I saw it! I couldn't buy it because the roads near my place were closed for a st patricks marathon and I figured I would have to pay a ton for a taxi to detour way around to try to get to my place so I left it. Couldn't stop thinking about it so went the week after and it wasn't there so asked her and she said she just didn't bring it again because her husband wasn't there to help so she promised it to me for this weekend! So happy I have it in my possession now. 



elvisgurly said:


> That is gorgeous & so much fun that now you can fill it up with more vintage goodies.



I know right!! I didn't think it looks that spacious when I was bringing it home. I figured I would get my lingerie and maybe a few of my vintage things in it. Didn't anticipate fitting my vintage things, corsets, and lingerie with room to spare! Guess that means I'm allowed to vintage shop when my sister comes to visit me in a week!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> I heard ya'll like to watch ... thrifted goods .... is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma Griffe by Carven (1946) ... Translates to My Signature or more interestingly, My Talon ... This is the perfume that was famously advertised as parachuting into Paris ... Thousands of tiny bottles being dropped into Paris. They say it smells like Paris in Spring ...
> 
> Fragrancia says ... *Ma Griffe* by *Carven* is a Chypre Floral fragrance for women. *Ma Griffe* was launched in 1946. The nose behind this fragrance is *Jean Carles*. Top notes are aldehydes, gardenia, green notes, asafoetida, clary sage and lemon; middle notes are iris, orange blossom, orris root, jasmine, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley and rose; base notes are labdanum, sandalwood, cinnamon, musk, benzoin, oakmoss, vetiver and styrax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a coupon! So this was about $1 .... and getting to learn a piece of the Fragrance World Puzzle? Priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thrift find, a Marshall's find ... for $12.99 ... there's supposedly three of these floating around ... a citrus and maybe ... *guessing* a sandlewood one? Collector in me wants them all! Thrifter in me is yelling about the $12.99 price tag, cause she's super cheap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted small glass lavender vase ... Salvos before the prices went insane ... was $2 (now it would be $8 ... cause they got into the Crack ....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect color! Perfect price ... $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTD' Salad of the Day ... romaine and spinach, apples, grapes, avocado, shredded carrots, tangerine (*sings* tangerine ... tangerine ... every little reflection from a dream ...) ... capers, pickles and mustard seed dressing! YUM! Thrifted huge bowl ... $1
> 
> Wearing my Italian Fashion, eatin my salad ... smellin my roses ... smelling like Paris ...


Marvelous Laz,  such great deals. Love the roses, could use the salad...delicious!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lazlo8 said:


> I heard ya'll like to watch ... thrifted goods .... is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma Griffe by Carven (1946) ... Translates to My Signature or more interestingly, My Talon ... This is the perfume that was famously advertised as parachuting into Paris ... Thousands of tiny bottles being dropped into Paris. They say it smells like Paris in Spring ...
> 
> Fragrancia says ... *Ma Griffe* by *Carven* is a Chypre Floral fragrance for women. *Ma Griffe* was launched in 1946. The nose behind this fragrance is *Jean Carles*. Top notes are aldehydes, gardenia, green notes, asafoetida, clary sage and lemon; middle notes are iris, orange blossom, orris root, jasmine, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley and rose; base notes are labdanum, sandalwood, cinnamon, musk, benzoin, oakmoss, vetiver and styrax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I had a coupon! So this was about $1 .... and getting to learn a piece of the Fragrance World Puzzle? Priceless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thrift find, a Marshall's find ... for $12.99 ... there's supposedly three of these floating around ... a citrus and maybe ... *guessing* a sandlewood one? Collector in me wants them all! Thrifter in me is yelling about the $12.99 price tag, cause she's super cheap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted small glass lavender vase ... Salvos before the prices went insane ... was $2 (now it would be $8 ... cause they got into the Crack ....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great button up ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect color! Perfect price ... $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOTD' Salad of the Day ... romaine and spinach, apples, grapes, avocado, shredded carrots, tangerine (*sings* tangerine ... tangerine ... every little reflection from a dream ...) ... capers, pickles and mustard seed dressing! YUM! Thrifted huge bowl ... $1
> 
> Wearing my Italian Fashion, eatin my salad ... smellin my roses ...  smelling like Paris ...



Ma Griffe is a delightful classic. I stocked up on those lanvin perfumes at TJ Maxx and Marshall's lol I have 3 of the oud & rose and one gift set that had the lotion and body wash and perfume and another few of the vetiver one that DH wears.


----------



## chocolagirl

friday13bride said:


> My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment
> View attachment 2562638


pretty dress! love the sleeves


----------



## chocolagirl

ladyash said:


> I got my dresser today from the antique market! I joked with my mom that now I have more room for vintage clothes since the drawers aren't full! I'm in love with it. I couldn't get a deal out of her and it cost me $11 for the taxi home with it, but I think $111 was totally well spent today.


very pretty! love the rose details


----------



## friday13bride

chocolagirl said:


> pretty dress! love the sleeves




Thank you.. Those swirly sleeves is what sold me on it!!


----------



## ladyash

friday13bride said:


> My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment
> View attachment 2562638



Love this dress!! It's fantastic and will look great for a summer wedding.


----------



## friday13bride

ladyash said:


> Love this dress!! It's fantastic and will look great for a summer wedding.




Thank you so much!! I had a $30 gift card so it really was only $60 out of pocket for me. The bride told me there is no real 'dress code' which is a little tough since I'm traveling to Spain from the US. Have no idea what a wedding in Spain is like so I hope it's dressy enough! Now I need to find shoes.. Maybe a nude pump or strappy sandal.


----------



## friday13bride

I picked this up from a different local consignment store. LV blue Epi speedy in Perfect condition for $350...


----------



## jamamcg

Here are the vintage pieces. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











I think the gold 60's one and the 70's maxi are home made


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> 100 aftershocks.  Can you even!?  And the one last night was ... weird ... twisty.  Not good.  The one that really freaked out poor Blue the Fatty Catty was the one at 2:30 pm today ...aftershock 4.1 ... freakin not good.  But we're all fine.  I held on to a book case today ...  it seemed like it was going to fall over.  Not the smartest thing I have ever done in a quake ...
> 
> But we're ok.  Except Blue.  He's freaked out.


Last time you guys had an earthquake we felt it up here. Not this time. Glad you are OK. Stay away from the bookcase during an earthquake. Didn't they teach yo that in school?


----------



## kcarmona

friday13bride said:


> I picked this up from a different local consignment store. LV blue Epi speedy in Perfect condition for $350...
> View attachment 2562903


Wow, its gorgeous! And seems to be in great condition


----------



## friday13bride

kcarmona said:


> Wow, its gorgeous! And seems to be in great condition




It is perfect. It was kinda dirty on the outside.. Just surface stuff..But spent an hour with leather cleaner/conditioner and all the surface dirt stuck in the Epi grooves came right out!! Had they cleaned it before selling it, it would have fetched so much more $$$


----------



## storeberry

friday13bride said:


> My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment
> View attachment 2562638




Very unique dress, love the sleeves!


----------



## friday13bride

storeberry said:


> Very unique dress, love the sleeves!




Thank you.. I thought the sleeves were so cool!! 


FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep


----------



## alisaalisa

Catherine Malandrino dress is amazing!







Found these beauties the other day.


----------



## LuxeDeb

This thread moves so fast. We are such shopping fiends!



friday13bride said:


> My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment
> View attachment 2562638



Gorgeous! Perfect for a wedding in Barcelona!



lazlo8 said:


> I heard ya'll like to watch ... thrifted goods .... is it true?
> 
> Ma Griffe by Carven (1946) ... Translates to My Signature or more interestingly, My Talon ... This is the perfume that was famously advertised as parachuting into Paris ... Thousands of tiny bottles being dropped into Paris. They say it smells like Paris in Spring ...
> 
> Fragrancia says ... *Ma Griffe* by *Carven* is a Chypre Floral fragrance for women. *Ma Griffe* was launched in 1946. The nose behind this fragrance is *Jean Carles*. Top notes are aldehydes, gardenia, green notes, asafoetida, clary sage and lemon; middle notes are iris, orange blossom, orris root, jasmine, ylang-ylang, lily-of-the-valley and rose; base notes are labdanum, sandalwood, cinnamon, musk, benzoin, oakmoss, vetiver and styrax
> 
> And I had a coupon! So this was about $1 .... and getting to learn a piece of the Fragrance World Puzzle? Priceless!
> 
> Not a thrift find, a Marshall's find ... for $12.99 ... there's supposedly three of these floating around ... a citrus and maybe ... *guessing* a sandlewood one? Collector in me wants them all! Thrifter in me is yelling about the $12.99 price tag, cause she's super cheap ...
> 
> A great button up ...
> 
> perfect color! Perfect price ... $3
> 
> 
> Wearing my Italian Fashion, eatin my salad ... smellin my roses ...  smelling like Paris ...



Thrifted Carven perfume...fab. Etro...love. And the Lanvin perfume...I should be running to TJs/Marshalls to see if I can score some!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are my latest thrift stores finds-

Kulson suit $20




Armani Collezioni jacket $15



Current/Elliott zigzag jeans $10. Paige floral jeans $9


----------



## LuxeDeb

Everything looks cuter on!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Gorgeous! I have to start checking out the local consignment stores again. I've been spoiled by cheap Nordstrom Rack deals and thrifting so I stopped. 



friday13bride said:


> My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment
> View attachment 2562638


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My favorite color! I'm not an LV girl but I don't think I'd be able to resist it for $350 - what's the retail on it?



friday13bride said:


> I picked this up from a different local consignment store. LV blue Epi speedy in Perfect condition for $350...
> View attachment 2562903


----------



## tattooed lady

I found this Chloe Hampton Small Shoulder bag on craigslist for $60! 
I can't decide how I feel about it but I couldn't pass it up. The leather is so supple and buttery and I know this bag isn't easy to find. [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2563931[/ATTACH]


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> Everything looks cuter on!
> 
> View attachment 2563838
> View attachment 2563839



Love those jeans! I have been thrifting so much premium denim lately. Paige, J brand etc. 



tattooed lady said:


> I found this Chloe Hampton Small Shoulder bag on craigslist for $60!
> I can't decide how I feel about it but I couldn't pass it up. The leather is so supple and buttery and I know this bag isn't easy to find. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2563931[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563934
> View attachment 2563935



What a find and a keeper. It's amazing!! Who in the world would give that beauty up? And for that price?!


----------



## tattooed lady

What a find and a keeper. It's amazing!! Who in the world would give that beauty up? And for that price?![/QUOTE]


I don't think she knew what she had. Plus she was so concerned about some minor scuffs on the leather. She wanted me to see it in daylight so I knew that there were scuffs. I was find with them obviously. Definitely  one of my best Craigslist scores.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hello? Chloe for $60??!! Bring on the scuffs lol! What a find!



tattooed lady said:


> What a find and a keeper. It's amazing!! Who in the world would give that beauty up? And for that price?!




I don't think she knew what she had. Plus she was so concerned about some minor scuffs on the leather. She wanted me to see it in daylight so I knew that there were scuffs. I was find with them obviously. Definitely  one of my best Craigslist scores. [/QUOTE]


----------



## elvisgurly

friday13bride said:


> My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment
> View attachment 2562638




Wow that's gorgeous.


----------



## lazlo8

friday13bride said:


> My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment
> View attachment 2562638


 
The fantastic sleeves!  I mean who could dream that up but the French?  A ruffled bias cut with piping as finsh? So fabulous!  I hear that it is formal in Spain, people like to dress up.  But then I also hear that the rain in Spain falls mainly in the Plains ... so my info may be incorrect!  Lovely dress!




KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ma Griffe is a delightful classic. I stocked up on those lanvin perfumes at TJ Maxx and Marshall's lol I have 3 of the oud & rose and one gift set that had the lotion and body wash and perfume and another few of the vetiver one that DH wears.


 
AHhhhhhhhh  you are so lucky!  I wish I could find more ... not that I am looking very hard, but yeah I hear the gift sets are fabulous!  The Oud & Rose is soooooooooo divine!  Love it!




Raven3766 said:


> Marvelous Laz, such great deals. Love the roses, could use the salad...delicious!!!


 
Oh yeah I have become quite the Salad Master lately!




friday13bride said:


> Thank you so much!! I had a $30 gift card so it really was only $60 out of pocket for me. The bride told me there is no real 'dress code' which is a little tough since I'm traveling to Spain from the US. Have no idea what a wedding in Spain is like so I hope it's dressy enough! Now I need to find shoes.. Maybe a nude pump or strappy sandal.


 
I think it's going to be great!



friday13bride said:


> I picked this up from a different local consignment store. LV blue Epi speedy in Perfect condition for $350...
> View attachment 2562903


 
That's insanely cool!  What an amazing color!



jamamcg said:


> Here are the vintage pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562993
> 
> View attachment 2562994
> 
> View attachment 2562995
> 
> View attachment 2562996
> 
> View attachment 2562997
> 
> I think the gold 60's one and the 70's maxi are home made


 
Oh yeah ... classic 60's ... later 60's ...  maybe 1971 on the last one.   I love a handmade dress!  I really do!  Yay vintage!  I also like them because they teach me things about construction in a visual way I can't get from a book.


----------



## lazlo8

tattooed lady said:


> I found this Chloe Hampton Small Shoulder bag on craigslist for $60!
> I can't decide how I feel about it but I couldn't pass it up. The leather is so supple and buttery and I know this bag isn't easy to find. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2563931[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563934
> View attachment 2563935


 
That's INSANE! My God look at the detail and construction on that bag. It's amazing! What a score! You must be over the moon!

So expensive looking (and it was originally ...) Huge bargain!




LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my latest thrift stores finds-
> 
> Kulson suit $20
> View attachment 2563825
> View attachment 2563826
> 
> 
> Armani Collezioni jacket $15
> View attachment 2563827
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott zigzag jeans $10. Paige floral jeans $9
> View attachment 2563828
> View attachment 2563829


Dang Armani can cut the holy macaroni out of a blazer right? Just looks so sharp on a hanger and I know how great it looks on a female form ... beautiful. That suit is divine and Current Elliot! Amazing! I have a pair of mint green jeans from Current Elliot ... I should wear them! Spring! Your closet must be amazing ... I know I have said that before but OMG ........






alisaalisa said:


> Catherine Malandrino dress is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2563479
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563480
> 
> 
> Found these beauties the other day.


 
I like the boots so much! And I love the dress too! I would wear the beejeebus outa both! 



ladyash said:


> Thank you! I'm quite happy with it...I just kind of sit and stare at it sometimes...I guess I need to spend more time in my room to enjoy it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen something this detailed before. I was actually surprised it didn't sell the first week I saw it! I couldn't buy it because the roads near my place were closed for a st patricks marathon and I figured I would have to pay a ton for a taxi to detour way around to try to get to my place so I left it. Couldn't stop thinking about it so went the week after and it wasn't there so asked her and she said she just didn't bring it again because her husband wasn't there to help so she promised it to me for this weekend! So happy I have it in my possession now.
> 
> 
> 
> I know right!! I didn't think it looks that spacious when I was bringing it home. I figured I would get my lingerie and maybe a few of my vintage things in it. Didn't anticipate fitting my vintage things, corsets, and lingerie with room to spare! Guess that means I'm allowed to vintage shop when my sister comes to visit me in a week!


 

Sounds like it has the beautifully constructed dovetail drawers and maybe is quite old ... probably an antique ... The pieces I see that look that way are no older than the 1940's and possibly older. They just do not ornately carve drawer handles and details like that now ... Plus being nice and big despite looking small ... very nice find! It's been awhile since I saw anything close to that. Of course I stay outta antique malls ... cause I do not need more furniture and I already need to sneak stuff in that I bought ... like the $10 Vanity recently that Hubs and I went to WAR over ... exhausting ... so a piece has to really bowl me over to be worth the emotional energy! 

Super happy for you and I know you'll have that piece forever!

Great sign that you are looking at sofas too!



Tomsmom said:


> Love the etro and the 'fumes!!


 
Thank you Big T! Thrifter Rapper! Feels like I have not seen a find from you in a 100 years! You still thrift for others? I think of you whenever I imagine Nightwalkers with a Christian Dior Suit!



chowlover2 said:


> My Mom used to wear Ma Griffe! She rotated that with Chanel No5 and Halston. I bet that Lanvin smells yummy.
> 
> You are making me hungry with that salad, I love capers as well. Made tilapia last night with a lemon butter sauce and capers and there was enough sauce for noodles as well. I buy the industrial size jar of capers at BJ's!


 
Ahhhh well now that makes sense! I have read that Ma Griffe is similar to Chanel 19, the vintage and I think that is accurate as I have some Chanel 19 that is vintage. I can't wear Chanel No. 5 ... it's all kinds of wrong on me. Chemistry. But that can change so I hold out hope that it may work for me one day! And Halston is DIVINE! *gold star for ChowLover2's Mom's taste in 'fumes!*

My grapes are growing like crazy ... I was outside gardening like a Koo Koo bird this morning til I absolutely KILLED my hands. We have this new to So Cal weed that is part Bamboo .. it's like a Hell in Weeds .... so I have been trying to rip it out as fast as it grows, not fast enough!  It makes crab grass look like an amateur weed.  

Putting in a huge veggies garden and planting as many fruit trees as I can find this year! This year I'm going edible ...


----------



## tattooed lady

lazlo8 said:


> That's INSANE! My God look at the detail and construction on that bag. It's amazing! What a score! You must be over the moon!
> 
> So expensive looking (and it was originally ...) Huge bargain!
> 
> 
> As far as I can find it came out in 2007 and was $1300. And I am totally over the moon


----------



## lazlo8

tattooed lady said:


> lazlo8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's INSANE! My God look at the detail and construction on that bag. It's amazing! What a score! You must be over the moon!
> 
> So expensive looking (and it was originally ...) Huge bargain!
> 
> 
> As far as I can find it came out in 2007 and was $1300. And I am totally over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> That's INSANE! My God look at the detail and construction on that bag. It's amazing! What a score! You must be over the moon!
> 
> So expensive looking (and it was originally ...) Huge bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Armani can cut the holy macaroni out of a blazer right? Just looks so sharp on a hanger and I know how great it looks on a female form ... beautiful. That suit is divine and Current Elliot! Amazing! I have a pair of mint green jeans from Current Elliot ... I should wear them! Spring! Your closet must be amazing ... I know I have said that before but OMG ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the boots so much! And I love the dress too! I would wear the beejeebus outa both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it has the beautifully constructed dovetail drawers and maybe is quite old ... probably an antique ... The pieces I see that look that way are no older than the 1940's and possibly older. They just do not ornately carve drawer handles and details like that now ... Plus being nice and big despite looking small ... very nice find! It's been awhile since I saw anything close to that. Of course I stay outta antique malls ... cause I do not need more furniture and I already need to sneak stuff in that I bought ... like the $10 Vanity recently that Hubs and I went to WAR over ... exhausting ... so a piece has to really bowl me over to be worth the emotional energy!
> 
> Super happy for you and I know you'll have that piece forever!
> 
> Great sign that you are looking at sofas too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Big T! Thrifter Rapper! Feels like I have not seen a find from you in a 100 years! You still thrift for others? I think of you whenever I imagine Nightwalkers with a Christian Dior Suit!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh well now that makes sense! I have read that Ma Griffe is similar to Chanel 19, the vintage and I think that is accurate as I have some Chanel 19 that is vintage. I can't wear Chanel No. 5 ... it's all kinds of wrong on me. Chemistry. But that can change so I hold out hope that it may work for me one day! And Halston is DIVINE! *gold star for ChowLover2's Mom's taste in 'fumes!*
> 
> My grapes are growing like crazy ... I was outside gardening like a Koo Koo bird this morning til I absolutely KILLED my hands. We have this new to So Cal weed that is part Bamboo .. it's like a Hell in Weeds .... so I have been trying to rip it out as fast as it grows, not fast enough!  It makes crab grass look like an amateur weed.
> 
> Putting in a huge veggies garden and planting as many fruit trees as I can find this year! This year I'm going edible ...




You have no predators to snack on fruits and veggies? I used to grow strawberries and salad greens. Just before they were ready to be picked the rabbits would eat them. I have 2pear , 2 plum and a peach tree, but same thing there only the squirrels and deer eat everything. My neighbor put up fencing and green netting over the trees last summer, and he finally got fruit. The deer are worse than anything, ate my roses and daylilies. Drives me crazy!

The new weed isn't Chinese mile a minute vine is it? It grows like a foot a day and has thorns along the stalk. Birds love the berries and it spreads like crazy.


----------



## friday13bride

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My favorite color! I'm not an LV girl but I don't think I'd be able to resist it for $350 - what's the retail on it?




Retail $1250. I'm pretty sure epi speedy has been discontinued. Such a shame!


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> You have no predators to snack on fruits and veggies? I used to grow strawberries and salad greens. Just before they were ready to be picked the rabbits would eat them. I have 2pear , 2 plum and a peach tree, but same thing there only the squirrels and deer eat everything. My neighbor put up fencing and green netting over the trees last summer, and he finally got fruit. The deer are worse than anything, ate my roses and daylilies. Drives me crazy!
> 
> The new weed isn't Chinese mile a minute vine is it? It grows like a foot a day and has thorns along the stalk. Birds love the berries and it spreads like crazy.


 
Well the whole garden is fenced.  I am sure the birds will try.  The Coyotes us here eat all the rabbits ... (have not seen a rabbit in years!) .. If I net the Pom trees we'd be sure to have some Poms.  This last year the birds beat me to them but I was not paying attention ...  The Coyotes are the main reason that our Kitties never go outside.  Only Blue and Gonzo left.  Neither one seems interested in going outside. Except when the Jay Bird teases them ... (they totally want to eat him... )

There's never been deer up here .... I see Coyotes and Racoons ...  Not one of my tomatoes has ever been poached by the critters ...  

Really I am about to find out ... the walls are tall and made of stone ...  so we'll see!

God that Chinese Mile a minute sounds awful.  This is more like .. something that looks like tall grass but is bamboo related.  It kills my hands quickly to rip it out.  It's been here for about three years.  The weed whacker won't cut thru it. 

Our neighbors chickens were attacked one night by a mountain lion ...  I don't think they eat veggies ...


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Well the whole garden is fenced.  I am sure the birds will try.  The Coyotes us here eat all the rabbits ... (have not seen a rabbit in years!) .. If I net the Pom trees we'd be sure to have some Poms.  This last year the birds beat me to them but I was not paying attention ...  The Coyotes are the main reason that our Kitties never go outside.  Only Blue and Gonzo left.  Neither one seems interested in going outside. Except when the Jay Bird teases them ... (they totally want to eat him... )
> 
> There's never been deer up here .... I see Coyotes and Racoons ...  Not one of my tomatoes has ever been poached by the critters ...
> 
> Really I am about to find out ... the walls are tall and made of stone ...  so we'll see!
> 
> God that Chinese Mile a minute sounds awful.  This is more like .. something that looks like tall grass but is bamboo related.  It kills my hands quickly to rip it out.  It's been here for about three years.  The weed whacker won't cut thru it.
> 
> Our neighbors chickens were attacked one night by a mountain lion ...  I don't think they eat veggies ...




I should try gardening veggies again, the foxes have pretty much eaten the bulk of the rabbit population. The other problem is my groundhog family. One year I planted tomatoes and the groundhogs moved their den from my woods to 15 ft from the tomato plants. That little devil would steal the tomatoes and sit half inside the borrow eating the tomato and licking his lips. And mocking me. Now I grow my tomatoes and herbs inside the fenced yard where the Chows protect them. Luckily we don't have coyotes and mountain lions, but I live in fear that black bears are going to wind up here eventually. That will put the skids to the dogs sleeping outside at night. Every year the bears inch closer to where I live looking for food. With global warming, new home construction, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## lazlo8

That sucks that Yogi Bear is going to be setting up his yoga mat in your yard soon CL2.  We have the Bears here too.  Close to the time Hubs and I got married a black bear went to the neighbor's house a couple blocks up and took a swim in their pool and ate their avocados.  It was 105 ...  so who could blame him?

I mean I am not even covered in fur and I'd like to go swim in their pool and eat their avocados.  A news helicopter filmed the whole scene  ....


You should try again!  If I fail due to critters ... I swear I will get a dog ...  to guard my veggies ...  sounds like a truly terrible plan destined to backfire.  Dog would be in my spot in the bed and I'd be outside with a BB Gun .... (thrifted of course)


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lazlo8 said:


> The fantastic sleeves!  I mean who could dream that up but the French?  A ruffled bias cut with piping as finsh? So fabulous!  I hear that it is formal in Spain, people like to dress up.  But then I also hear that the rain in Spain falls mainly in the Plains ... so my info may be incorrect!  Lovely dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHhhhhhhhh  you are so lucky!  I wish I could find more ... not that I am looking very hard, but yeah I hear the gift sets are fabulous!  The Oud & Rose is soooooooooo divine!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I have become quite the Salad Master lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's going to be great!
> 
> 
> 
> That's insanely cool!  What an amazing color!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... classic 60's ... later 60's ...  maybe 1971 on the last one.   I love a handmade dress!  I really do!  Yay vintage!  I also like them because they teach me things about construction in a visual way I can't get from a book.



Isn't it a lovely scent?! And for a toilette I'm surprised how long it lasts, just like a parfum!


----------



## lazlo8

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Isn't it a lovely scent?! And for a toilette I'm surprised how long it lasts, just like a parfum!


 
Totally amazing ... and like you said long lasting!  .... The first time I sprayed it I almost passed out from the pleasure of the smell. That sounds ... dirty. It's lovely ... dark thick rose and if that is what Oud smells like ... omg sign me up for Oud!


----------



## JOODLZ

friday13bride said:


> My new to me, Catherine Malandrino dress. It fits me like a glove.. I love it. Planning on wearing to a 4 day wedding celebration in Barcelona this summer.. I paid $90 at my local consignment
> View attachment 2562638



LOVE the sleeves and the color...stunning!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Wow - that really is an amazing score!



friday13bride said:


> Retail $1250. I'm pretty sure epi speedy has been discontinued. Such a shame!


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

friday13bride said:


> I picked this up from a different local consignment store. LV blue Epi speedy in Perfect condition for $350...
> View attachment 2562903



Wow the condition on this is amazing, especially since epi generally shows a lot more wear... 
Congratulations its beautiful


----------



## JOODLZ

friday13bride said:


> I picked this up from a different local consignment store. LV blue Epi speedy in Perfect condition for $350...
> View attachment 2562903



Wow...amazing!



jamamcg said:


> Here are the vintage pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562993
> 
> View attachment 2562994
> 
> View attachment 2562995
> 
> View attachment 2562996
> 
> View attachment 2562997
> 
> I think the gold 60's one and the 70's maxi are home made



Love the floral one!



alisaalisa said:


> Catherine Malandrino dress is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2563479
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563480
> 
> 
> Found these beauties the other day.



Cool boots!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my latest thrift stores finds-
> 
> Kulson suit $20
> View attachment 2563825
> View attachment 2563826
> 
> 
> Armani Collezioni jacket $15
> View attachment 2563827
> 
> 
> Current/Elliott zigzag jeans $10. Paige floral jeans $9
> View attachment 2563828
> View attachment 2563829



Love, love love the zigzag jeans!


----------



## JOODLZ

tattooed lady said:


> I found this Chloe Hampton Small Shoulder bag on craigslist for $60!
> I can't decide how I feel about it but I couldn't pass it up. The leather is so supple and buttery and I know this bag isn't easy to find. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2563931[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563934
> View attachment 2563935



Stunning bag...gorgeous color!



tattooed lady said:


> What a find and a keeper. It's amazing!! Who in the world would give that beauty up? And for that price?!




I don't think she knew what she had. Plus she was so concerned about some minor scuffs on the leather. She wanted me to see it in daylight so I knew that there were scuffs. I was find with them obviously. Definitely  one of my best Craigslist scores. [/QUOTE]

Scuffs, schmuffs...I'll bet they'll disappear with some conditioning!


----------



## friday13bride

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Wow the condition on this is amazing, especially since epi generally shows a lot more wear...
> Congratulations its beautiful




Thank you.. It really should have been more like $650.. That's what they typically go for used. 


FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep


----------



## JOODLZ

It was HG Day again at 50% off April Fool's Day at Goodwill yesterday...I waited until 2 in the afternoon to avoid the hoards, walked in and there it was...a mid-80's RED Coach Twin Clutch in marvelous condition for only $29.99...YAY!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

lazlo8 said:


> Totally amazing ... and like you said long lasting!  .... The first time I sprayed it I almost passed out from the pleasure of the smell. That sounds ... dirty. It's lovely ... dark thick rose and if that is what Oud smells like ... omg sign me up for Oud!



Haha you are so funny Lazlo!!


----------



## friday13bride

JOODLZ said:


> It was HG Day again at 50% off April Fool's Day at Goodwill yesterday...I waited until 2 in the afternoon to avoid the hoards, walked in and there it was...a mid-80's RED Coach Twin Clutch in marvelous condition for only $29.99...YAY!




Wow.. Looks like it's in great condition too.. I love the older coach leather bags! 
Enjoy her!! 


FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep


----------



## LisaK026

Theory sleeveless blue top 99¢ (Spots are from the camera, not on the shirt)
Free People super adorable top $3.50


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I have a few things to take pics of from yesterday but I had to share these $10 Gucci loafers I scored for my nephew!


----------



## LisaK026

Vintage perfume bottle (I kind of collect these)
Copper Angle cookie cutter


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> It was HG Day again at 50% off April Fool's Day at Goodwill yesterday...I waited until 2 in the afternoon to avoid the hoards, walked in and there it was...a mid-80's RED Coach Twin Clutch in marvelous condition for only $29.99...YAY!


 
Such a great find!  How lovely!




shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have a few things to take pics of from yesterday but I had to share these $10 Gucci loafers I scored for my nephew!


 
Those are beautiful!  Lucky Nephew!



LisaK026 said:


> Vintage perfume bottle (I kind of collect these)
> Copper Angle cookie cutter


 

Lovely perfume bottle!  This is the first year of my life that I feel like I have enough cookie cutters!  Success!


----------



## jamamcg

Anyone seen the new YSL movie???


----------



## JOODLZ

friday13bride said:


> Wow.. Looks like it's in great condition too.. I love the older coach leather bags!
> Enjoy her!!
> 
> 
> FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
> Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep



Thanks...yes, amazing condition and soooo red!



LisaK026 said:


> Theory sleeveless blue top 99¢ (Spots are from the camera, not on the shirt)
> Free People super adorable top $3.50



I love the texture of the Free People top...so feminine!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have a few things to take pics of from yesterday but I had to share these $10 Gucci loafers I scored for my nephew!



Wow...stylin' nephew! Fabulous price!



LisaK026 said:


> Vintage perfume bottle (I kind of collect these)
> Copper Angle cookie cutter



Love the shape of the perfume bottle.



lazlo8 said:


> Such a great find!  How lovely!



Thanks!


----------



## Raven3766

tattooed lady said:


> I found this Chloe Hampton Small Shoulder bag on craigslist for $60!
> I can't decide how I feel about it but I couldn't pass it up. The leather is so supple and buttery and I know this bag isn't easy to find. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2563931[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563934
> View attachment 2563935


That is absolutely beautiful; I would love one! After I find my Chanel; I will look for my Chloe.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

friday13bride said:


> Thank you.. It really should have been more like $650.. That's what they typically go for used.
> 
> 
> FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
> Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep





that makes sense cause I've seen pretty pre loved canvas monogram ones going from close to 650 ... also the EPI speedy hasn't been discontinued I saw it on the Louis Vuitton website


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> Anyone seen the new YSL movie???


 

No!  What is it called?


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> No!  What is it called?



It's just called Yves Saint Laurent.


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> no!  What is it called?


----------



## JOODLZ

More red stuff for me...red (no name) stingray zippered wallet $1, red (made in Italy) leather boots $6.99, red leather 90's Coach cosmetic bag $9.99. And a little bag bling...Alexander Kalifano Las Vegas Silver (not sterling) Key One Keychain with Swarovski crystals (orig msrp $30 according to the website) $1.99.


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> More red stuff for me...red (no name) stingray zippered wallet $1, red (made in Italy) leather boots $6.99, red leather 90's Coach cosmetic bag $9.99. And a little bag bling...Alexander Kalifano Las Vegas Silver (not sterling) Key One Keychain with Swarovski crystals (orig msrp $30 according to the website) $1.99.


 Great finds, but I LOVE the stingray wallet!


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> More red stuff for me...red (no name) stingray zippered wallet $1, red (made in Italy)


Love the stingray wallet. Very cool.


----------



## LisaK026

tattooed lady said:


> I found this Chloe Hampton Small Shoulder bag on craigslist for $60!
> I can't decide how I feel about it but I couldn't pass it up. The leather is so supple and buttery and I know this bag isn't easy to find. [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2563931[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563934
> View attachment 2563935


Hmm. I need to start checkig that section on Craig's List more often. Beautiful Bag. Someone didn't know the worth of it.....WOW!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> More red stuff for me...red (no name) stingray zippered wallet $1, red (made in Italy) leather boots $6.99, red leather 90's Coach cosmetic bag $9.99. And a little bag bling...Alexander Kalifano Las Vegas Silver (not sterling) Key One Keychain with Swarovski crystals (orig msrp $30 according to the website) $1.99.


That stingray wallet is gorgeous! And for a $1...yowza!



LisaK026 said:


> Vintage perfume bottle (I kind of collect these)
> Copper Angle cookie cutter



I used to collect perfume bottles, too! So lovely. I love cookie cutters. Great price for a copper one.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have a few things to take pics of from yesterday but I had to share these $10 Gucci loafers I scored for my nephew!



$10 Gucci. Lucky nephew. You're starting them off young!



LisaK026 said:


> Theory sleeveless blue top 99¢ (Spots are from the camera, not on the shirt)
> Free People super adorable top $3.50



Love Theory. Great basics.  Free People makes some pretty cute stuff, too!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I thrifted some glamour girl stuff!

Karl Lagerfeld velvet evening bag $20




The bag has a detachable strap & is medium sized which I love. Dior heels -thrift shop had priced at $60, but shoes were 1/2 price that day & I  had a coupon, so they were only $22.50




They were missing some crystals on the heels, but I replaced them with some Swarovski crystals that worked perfectly. They are very sparkly in person. I am sure they were Swarovski crystals to begin with.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2566254


Wow, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted some glamour girl stuff!
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld velvet evening bag $20
> View attachment 2567703
> View attachment 2567704
> 
> 
> The bag has a detachable strap & is medium sized which I love. Dior heels -thrift shop had priced at $60, but shoes were 1/2 price that day & I had a coupon, so they were only $22.50
> View attachment 2567705
> View attachment 2567706
> 
> 
> They were missing some crystals on the heels, but I replaced them with some Swarovski crystals that worked perfectly. They are very sparkly in person. I am sure they were Swarovski crystals to begin with.
> View attachment 2567709
> 
> View attachment 2567707
> View attachment 2567708


 Karl Lagerfeld is sweet, but those shoes are gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> More red stuff for me...red (no name) stingray zippered wallet $1, red (made in Italy) leather boots $6.99, red leather 90's Coach cosmetic bag $9.99. And a little bag bling...Alexander Kalifano Las Vegas Silver (not sterling) Key One Keychain with Swarovski crystals (orig msrp $30 according to the website) $1.99.


 

Love, love the stingray!



LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted some glamour girl stuff!
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld velvet evening bag $20
> View attachment 2567703
> View attachment 2567704
> 
> 
> The bag has a detachable strap & is medium sized which I love. Dior heels -thrift shop had priced at $60, but shoes were 1/2 price that day & I  had a coupon, so they were only $22.50
> View attachment 2567705
> View attachment 2567706
> 
> 
> They were missing some crystals on the heels, but I replaced them with some Swarovski crystals that worked perfectly. They are very sparkly in person. I am sure they were Swarovski crystals to begin with.
> View attachment 2567709
> 
> View attachment 2567707
> View attachment 2567708


 
Gorgeous dior shoes!


----------



## elvisgurly

Some of my recent finds have been a Limited sweater made in Italy (I'll wear it for Christmas since it's an ugly sweater), some bell bottom pants by Elle, and a James Perse coat.


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]An outrageous haul on Thursday ... another "something told me to go thrifting trip"[/FONT]

I had a 30% off coupon and I had this card that gave me $10 off a $20 purchase and I could use both together!





Asymetrical softest probably lambskin leather coat from China ... all the labels are in Chinese ...

Rhinestone buttons ... big puffy 80'd does 40's sleeves ...









Look at the details on the back of this coat ...





J.Peterman highly waisted many buttoned 100% silk blazer ... in a silver duochrome 





I tried to leave this .. didn't work ... too soft... too beautifully made and ultimately too cheap for me to leave



Just a basic navy blazer?

Only it is a Calvin Klein Collection Virgin Wool Blazer made in Italy with tags on it ...

Retail was over 1K







It fits beautifully too ....


----------



## lazlo8

The American Way Wool and MINK jacket




Union Made label... made between 1955-1963





I do not have one quite as nice as this ... I have a lot of beautiful vintage coats ... but not one as divineeeeee ..... seriously ... glorious and pristine ....






Very hot fuchsia





ME by Milestone leather jacket ... so clean ... beautifully made ... looks like a jeans jacket but is pistachio colored leather made in Germany

The least expensive milestone jacket I could find was 290 Euros ...

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/Bl...BadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_4707.jpg.html

Total price for two leather coats ... two suit coats and a 1950's mink collared coat?





After coupons? $12

$12 TOTAL

could you die!? The mink was hidden in with the men's blazer. The Chinese leather was marked like a faux leather coat but isn't ... amazing ... insaneeeeee


----------



## lazlo8

elvisgurly said:


> Some of my recent finds have been a Limited sweater made in Italy (I'll wear it for Christmas since it's an ugly sweater), some bell bottom pants by Elle, and a James Perse coat.


 
I want to see!  ESP the James Perse!



LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted some glamour girl stuff!
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld velvet evening bag $20
> View attachment 2567703
> View attachment 2567704
> 
> 
> The bag has a detachable strap & is medium sized which I love. Dior heels -thrift shop had priced at $60, but shoes were 1/2 price that day & I had a coupon, so they were only $22.50
> View attachment 2567705
> View attachment 2567706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were missing some crystals on the heels, but I replaced them with some Swarovski crystals that worked perfectly. They are very sparkly in person. I am sure they were Swarovski crystals to begin with.
> View attachment 2567709
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567707
> View attachment 2567708


 
The shoes!  The Dior shoes! What kind of glue did you use to glue on the new crystals?  I can't even tell you did that!  Clever girl!  ANd I love Sir Karl.  ESP his diet ,,, his diet book cracks me up ..



JOODLZ said:


> More red stuff for me...red (no name) stingray zippered wallet $1, red (made in Italy) leather boots $6.99, red leather 90's Coach cosmetic bag $9.99. And a little bag bling...Alexander Kalifano Las Vegas Silver (not sterling) Key One Keychain with Swarovski crystals (orig msrp $30 according to the website) $1.99.


 
Awesome red boots!!  Awesome!



jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2566254


 

I cannot wait to see this!  I would go to a movie theatre!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> The American Way Wool and MINK jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union Made label... made between 1955-1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have one quite as nice as this ... I have a lot of beautiful vintage coats ... but not one as divineeeeee ..... seriously ... glorious and pristine ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very hot fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME by Milestone leather jacket ... so clean ... beautifully made ... looks like a jeans jacket but is pistachio colored leather made in Germany
> 
> The least expensive milestone jacket I could find was 290 Euros ...
> 
> 
> 
> Total price for two leather coats ... two suit coats and a 1950's mink collared coat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After coupons? $12
> 
> $12 TOTAL
> 
> could you die!? The mink was hidden in with the men's blazer. The Chinese leather was marked like a faux leather coat but isn't ... amazing ... insaneeeeee


Oh nooooo you didn't say $12!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> The American Way Wool and MINK jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union Made label... made between 1955-1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have one quite as nice as this ... I have a lot of beautiful vintage coats ... but not one as divineeeeee ..... seriously ... glorious and pristine ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very hot fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME by Milestone leather jacket ... so clean ... beautifully made ... looks like a jeans jacket but is pistachio colored leather made in Germany
> 
> The least expensive milestone jacket I could find was 290 Euros ...
> 
> 
> 
> Total price for two leather coats ... two suit coats and a 1950's mink collared coat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After coupons? $12
> 
> $12 TOTAL
> 
> could you die!? The mink was hidden in with the men's blazer. The Chinese leather was marked like a faux leather coat but isn't ... amazing ... insaneeeeee


 
Amazing haul Laz!  Love that vintage coat and the Calvin Klein is gorgeous, well done (as usual)!


----------



## kcf68

lazlo8 said:


> The American Way Wool and MINK jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union Made label... made between 1955-1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have one quite as nice as this ... I have a lot of beautiful vintage coats ... but not one as divineeeeee ..... seriously ... glorious and pristine ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very hot fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME by Milestone leather jacket ... so clean ... beautifully made ... looks like a jeans jacket but is pistachio colored leather made in Germany
> 
> The least expensive milestone jacket I could find was 290 Euros ...
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/Bl...BadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_4707.jpg.html
> 
> Total price for two leather coats ... two suit coats and a 1950's mink collared coat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After coupons? $12
> 
> $12 TOTAL
> 
> could you die!? The mink was hidden in with the men's blazer. The Chinese leather was marked like a faux leather coat but isn't ... amazing ... insaneeeeee


Love uour coat finds!


----------



## storeberry

LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted some glamour girl stuff!
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld velvet evening bag $20
> View attachment 2567703
> View attachment 2567704
> 
> 
> The bag has a detachable strap & is medium sized which I love. Dior heels -thrift shop had priced at $60, but shoes were 1/2 price that day & I  had a coupon, so they were only $22.50
> View attachment 2567705
> View attachment 2567706
> 
> 
> They were missing some crystals on the heels, but I replaced them with some Swarovski crystals that worked perfectly. They are very sparkly in person. I am sure they were Swarovski crystals to begin with.
> View attachment 2567709
> 
> View attachment 2567707
> View attachment 2567708





The evening bag is very unique & the Dior shoes looks new and gorgeous!!! Great finds!


----------



## storeberry

JOODLZ said:


> More red stuff for me...red (no name) stingray zippered wallet $1, red (made in Italy) leather boots $6.99, red leather 90's Coach cosmetic bag $9.99. And a little bag bling...Alexander Kalifano Las Vegas Silver (not sterling) Key One Keychain with Swarovski crystals (orig msrp $30 according to the website) $1.99.




The stingray wallet looks great!! Love it!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.


----------



## heartoflove

2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.




Love when people find Hermes scarves. Congrats and what a gray pattern for the spring/summer!!

And loving the St John too!


----------



## heartoflove

lazlo8 said:


> The American Way Wool and MINK jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union Made label... made between 1955-1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have one quite as nice as this ... I have a lot of beautiful vintage coats ... but not one as divineeeeee ..... seriously ... glorious and pristine ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very hot fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME by Milestone leather jacket ... so clean ... beautifully made ... looks like a jeans jacket but is pistachio colored leather made in Germany
> 
> The least expensive milestone jacket I could find was 290 Euros ...
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/Bl...BadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_4707.jpg.html
> 
> Total price for two leather coats ... two suit coats and a 1950's mink collared coat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After coupons? $12
> 
> $12 TOTAL
> 
> could you die!? The mink was hidden in with the men's blazer. The Chinese leather was marked like a faux leather coat but isn't ... amazing ... insaneeeeee




Love love love that vintage mink collared coat. That alone is worth the twelve dollars! Laz, you continue to amaze me with your finds.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

heartoflove said:


> Love when people find Hermes scarves. Congrats and what a gray pattern for the spring/summer!!
> 
> And loving the St John too!


Thank you, Heart! I was long overdue for a Hermes scarf.


----------



## Raven3766

Went shopping today and everything was under $2 except the necklace.
Pucci scarf $1 and Kenneth Jay Lane Laguna necklace $5.
http://
	

Heartshape handbag(Carey Adina)
http://


...and a St. John sweater for $1.75
http://


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.


Who doesn't love a Hermes?! I guess it was a scarf, St. John day.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> The American Way Wool and MINK jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Union Made label... made between 1955-1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have one quite as nice as this ... I have a lot of beautiful vintage coats ... but not one as divineeeeee ..... seriously ... glorious and pristine ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very hot fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME by Milestone leather jacket ... so clean ... beautifully made ... looks like a jeans jacket but is pistachio colored leather made in Germany
> 
> The least expensive milestone jacket I could find was 290 Euros ...
> 
> 
> 
> Total price for two leather coats ... two suit coats and a 1950's mink collared coat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After coupons? $12
> 
> $12 TOTAL
> 
> could you die!? The mink was hidden in with the men's blazer. The Chinese leather was marked like a faux leather coat but isn't ... amazing ... insaneeeeee


OMG! Both leather jackets and coat with  the mink collar. The fuschia coat reminds me of something Doris Day would have worn in a '60's film. So pretty! You make the most amazing finds.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Who doesn't love a Hermes?! I guess it was a scarf, St. John day.


Lol @ Raven


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Went shopping today and everything was under $2 except the necklace.
> Pucci scarf $1 and Kenneth Jay Lane Laguna necklace $5.
> http://
> 
> L]





2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.



Beautiful finds!  Both scarves are incredible


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> Great finds, but I LOVE the stingray wallet!





LisaK026 said:


> Love the stingray wallet. Very cool.





LuxeDeb said:


> That stingray wallet is gorgeous! And for a $1...yowza!



Thanks everyone...I had never seen stingray IRL, but knew what it was because of the search I did recently on ostrich for the kate spade key fob. I'm positive no one in that shop had any idea what it was  I just wish it had a tag inside, but it doesn't...pretty cool though.


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted some glamour girl stuff!
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld velvet evening bag $20
> View attachment 2567703
> View attachment 2567704
> 
> 
> The bag has a detachable strap & is medium sized which I love. Dior heels -thrift shop had priced at $60, but shoes were 1/2 price that day & I  had a coupon, so they were only $22.50
> View attachment 2567705
> View attachment 2567706
> 
> 
> They were missing some crystals on the heels, but I replaced them with some Swarovski crystals that worked perfectly. They are very sparkly in person. I am sure they were Swarovski crystals to begin with.
> View attachment 2567709
> 
> View attachment 2567707
> View attachment 2567708



I'd kill for the shoes...and the bag 



Tomsmom said:


> Love, love the stingray!



Thanks, me too!



lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]An outrageous haul on Thursday ... another "something told me to go thrifting trip"[/FONT]
> 
> I had a 30% off coupon and I had this card that gave me $10 off a $20 purchase and I could use both together!
> 
> Asymetrical softest probably lambskin leather coat from China ... all the labels are in Chinese ...
> 
> Rhinestone buttons ... big puffy 80'd does 40's sleeves ...
> 
> Look at the details on the back of this coat ...
> 
> J.Peterman highly waisted many buttoned 100% silk blazer ... in a silver duochrome
> 
> I tried to leave this .. didn't work ... too soft... too beautifully made and ultimately too cheap for me to leave
> 
> Just a basic navy blazer?
> 
> Only it is a Calvin Klein Collection Virgin Wool Blazer made in Italy with tags on it ...
> 
> Retail was over 1K
> 
> It fits beautifully too ....



Outrageous is an understatement! WOWZA...love the lambskin!



lazlo8 said:


> The American Way Wool and MINK jacket
> 
> Union Made label... made between 1955-1963
> 
> I do not have one quite as nice as this ... I have a lot of beautiful vintage coats ... but not one as divineeeeee ..... seriously ... glorious and pristine ....
> 
> Very hot fuchsia
> 
> ME by Milestone leather jacket ... so clean ... beautifully made ... looks like a jeans jacket but is pistachio colored leather made in Germany
> 
> The least expensive milestone jacket I could find was 290 Euros ...
> 
> Total price for two leather coats ... two suit coats and a 1950's mink collared coat?
> 
> After coupons? $12
> 
> $12 TOTAL
> 
> could you die!? The mink was hidden in with the men's blazer. The Chinese leather was marked like a faux leather coat but isn't ... amazing ... insaneeeeee



LOVE the mink...I have my mother's black wool coat with a beautiful mink collar...it was her Christmas present in 1970!



lazlo8 said:


> Awesome red boots!!  Awesome!



I knew you'd like these...thanks!


----------



## JOODLZ

storeberry said:


> The stingray wallet looks great!! Love it!!



Thanks!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.



OMG...gorgeous scarf for how much? I NEED a Value Village!



Raven3766 said:


> Went shopping today and everything was under $2 except the necklace.
> Pucci scarf $1 and Kenneth Jay Lane Laguna necklace $5.
> http://
> Heartshape handbag(Carey Adina)
> http://
> ...and a St. John sweater for $1.75
> http://



Love the Pucci and Kenneth Jay Lane!


----------



## JOODLZ

The red stuff continues...late 80's-early 90's Coach Leatherware Shoulder Pouch for $14.99 (after $5 off coupon). Love this color!


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> Beautiful finds! Both scarves are incredible


 THank you Authentic, haven't posted in a while. I've been trying to keep up with everyone's finds; been soooo busy.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...gorgeous scarf for how much? I NEED a Value Village!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Pucci and Kenneth Jay Lane!


Thanks Joodlz, I've noticed all the red. This Coach is fabulous; love the huge flap!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Wow! Great finds!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.





Raven3766 said:


> Went shopping today and everything was under $2 except the necklace.
> Pucci scarf $1 and Kenneth Jay Lane Laguna necklace $5.
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a St. John sweater for $1.75
> http://


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...gorgeous scarf for how much? I NEED a Value Village!



Yes, I am always at the VILLA (Value Village) looking for a deal.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Went shopping today and everything was under $2 except the necklace.
> Pucci scarf $1 and Kenneth Jay Lane Laguna necklace $5.
> http://
> 
> 
> Heartshape handbag(Carey Adina)
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a St. John sweater for $1.75
> http://


 

Love the Pucci!


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.


 

The colors on the Hermes are so pretty !


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> The red stuff continues...late 80's-early 90's Coach Leatherware Shoulder Pouch for $14.99 (after $5 off coupon). Love this color!


 
I cannot get over how much Coach you find!  Love the bag and the color


----------



## Pao9

2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.




The hermes is wonderful!! What a great price!!


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> Went shopping today and everything was under $2 except the necklace.
> Pucci scarf $1 and Kenneth Jay Lane Laguna necklace $5.
> http://
> 
> 
> Heartshape handbag(Carey Adina)
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a St. John sweater for $1.75
> http://




Love pucci scarves they are so much fun!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Tomsmom said:


> The colors on the Hermes are so pretty !


Toms,
I love your blog, because I love Him.


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> Toms,
> I love your blog, because I love Him.


 
Oh my gosh Thank you


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> Oh nooooo you didn't say $12!!!!


 
I did I did!  $12 TOTAL.  That coupon and card thing ... when it aligns and stuff is also 50% off cause it's been there awhile ... it get crazy.  That is the best amount of stuff I have found for the least amount ever.



Tomsmom said:


> Amazing haul Laz!  Love that vintage coat and the Calvin Klein is gorgeous, well done (as usual)!


 
The Calvin Klein Collection made in Italy coat is so beautifully made ....



heartoflove said:


> Love love love that vintage mink collared coat. That alone is worth the twelve dollars! Laz, you continue to amaze me with your finds.


 
Oh yeah, here those coats go for at least $50 in most of the stores, but someone had "hidden it" .... was so lucky!


----------



## VotreBelleVie

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have a few things to take pics of from yesterday but I had to share these $10 Gucci loafers I scored for my nephew!


Amazing find!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Joodlz, I've noticed all the red. This Coach is fabulous; love the huge flap!



Thanks...I think I'm up to 13 red bags 



2goodeyestoo said:


> Yes, I am always at the VILLA (Value Village) looking for a deal.



I shopped at Value Village in Indianapolis many, many years ago with my mom and found great stuff...oh, to have known then what I know now. I can just imagine what I missed out on!!!



Tomsmom said:


> I cannot get over how much Coach you find!  Love the bag and the color



Thanks...there has been an over-abundance of great bags - in great condition and colors - recently!


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Vintage perfume bottle (I kind of collect these)
> Copper Angle cookie cutter


That's a pretty perfume bottle. I bet you have a nice display with all your thrifted finds 


JOODLZ said:


> More red stuff for me...red (no name) stingray zippered wallet $1, red (made in Italy) leather boots $6.99, red leather 90's Coach cosmetic bag $9.99. And a little bag bling...Alexander Kalifano Las Vegas Silver (not sterling) Key One Keychain with Swarovski crystals (orig msrp $30 according to the website) $1.99.


OMG!! That thing is gorgeous. 


LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted some glamour girl stuff!
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld velvet evening bag $20
> View attachment 2567703
> View attachment 2567704
> 
> 
> The bag has a detachable strap & is medium sized which I love. Dior heels -thrift shop had priced at $60, but shoes were 1/2 price that day & I  had a coupon, so they were only $22.50
> View attachment 2567705
> View attachment 2567706
> 
> 
> They were missing some crystals on the heels, but I replaced them with some Swarovski crystals that worked perfectly. They are very sparkly in person. I am sure they were Swarovski crystals to begin with.
> View attachment 2567709
> 
> View attachment 2567707
> View attachment 2567708


I am in love with the Dior heels. So sparkly!


lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]An outrageous haul on Thursday ... another "something told me to go thrifting trip"[/FONT]
> 
> I had a 30% off coupon and I had this card that gave me $10 off a $20 purchase and I could use both together!
> 
> Asymetrical softest probably lambskin leather coat from China ... all the labels are in Chinese ...
> 
> Rhinestone buttons ... big puffy 80'd does 40's sleeves ...
> 
> Look at the details on the back of this coat ...
> 
> J.Peterman highly waisted many buttoned 100% silk blazer ... in a silver duochrome
> 
> I tried to leave this .. didn't work ... too soft... too beautifully made and ultimately too cheap for me to leave
> Just a basic navy blazer?
> 
> Only it is a Calvin Klein Collection Virgin Wool Blazer made in Italy with tags on it ...
> 
> Retail was over 1K
> 
> It fits beautifully too ....


The leather on that jacket looks like buttah.. *touches jacket through the interwebs* it's pure buttah..
Great vintage coat, too. Love it when they miss such awesome stuff. 


2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.


LOVE!! Congratulations, your scarf is such a vintage beauty. Don't you just love finding Hermes at the thrifts??


Raven3766 said:


> Went shopping today and everything was under $2 except the necklace.
> Pucci scarf $1 and Kenneth Jay Lane Laguna necklace $5.
> http://
> 
> 
> Heartshape handbag(Carey Adina)
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a St. John sweater for $1.75
> http://


That scarf! That necklace!! Gorgeous finds, Raven.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Just a reminder for my thrifty girls - today is free cone day at Ben and Jerry's from 12-8!

http://www.benjerry.com/scoop-shops/free-cone-day


----------



## friday13bride

My latest find: new to me vintage Gucci.. GG coated canvas cross body bag. Slightly worn interior but no flaking.. $290 at local consignment shop. 






FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep


----------



## LuxeDeb

lazlo8 said:


> The American Way Wool and MINK jacket
> Union Made label... made between 1955-1963
> 
> I do not have one quite as nice as this ... I have a lot of beautiful vintage coats ... but not one as divineeeeee ..... seriously ... glorious and pristine ....
> 
> 
> Very hot fuchsia
> 
> ME by Milestone leather jacket ... so clean ... beautifully made ... looks like a jeans jacket but is pistachio colored leather made in Germany
> 
> The least expensive milestone jacket I could find was 290 Euros ...
> 
> 
> 
> Total price for two leather coats ... two suit coats and a 1950's mink collared coat?
> 
> 
> After coupons? $12
> 
> $12 TOTAL
> 
> could you die!? The mink was hidden in with the men's blazer. The Chinese leather was marked like a faux leather coat but isn't ... amazing ... insaneeeeee



Great finds, as always! Love the vintage coat. The leather jackets are gorgeous, especially love the lines of the black one. The Calvin Klein jacket...so beautifully made.



2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.



Both are lovely finds! Cannot go wrong with Hermes or St.John. Very nice. Makes me want to travel to one of their locations here. They have 2 locations here from what I can tell. Probably a 45 minute drive, which I do not mind. But they are in really bad parts of town. If I knew they had a Hermes scarf I would chance it though. lol



Raven3766 said:


> Went shopping today and everything was under $2 except the necklace.
> Pucci scarf $1 and Kenneth Jay Lane Laguna necklace $5.
> http://Heartshape handbag(Carey Adina)
> http://...and a St. John sweater for $1.75
> http://



Everything is adorable and lovely! The colors on the Pucci scarf are just perfect for spring. So cute!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I hit another $5 sale. My closet is seriously bursting! Part 1 of 2

The Row shirt. Dolce & Gabbana linen shirt




Thakoon silk dress. M Missoni dress




Twelfth St. by Cynthia Vincent jacket. TSE cotton twinset




Short sleeve tees by TSE, Max Mara & Akris Punto



Long sleeve tees by Jil Sander, TSE & James Perse



Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather skirt


----------



## kcarmona

LuxeDeb said:


> I hit another $5 sale. My closet is seriously bursting! Part 1 of 2
> 
> The Row shirt. Dolce & Gabbana linen shirt
> View attachment 2572017
> View attachment 2572018
> 
> 
> Thakoon silk dress. M Missoni dress
> View attachment 2572019
> View attachment 2572020
> 
> 
> Twelfth St. by Cynthia Vincent jacket. TSE cotton twinset
> View attachment 2572021
> View attachment 2572022
> 
> 
> Short sleeve tees by TSE, Max Mara & Akris Punto
> View attachment 2572023
> 
> 
> Long sleeve tees by Jil Sander, TSE & James Perse
> View attachment 2572024
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather skirt
> View attachment 2572025
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572026


That Saint Laurent skirt is TDF!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> I hit another $5 sale. My closet is seriously bursting! Part 1 of 2
> 
> The Row shirt. Dolce & Gabbana linen shirt
> View attachment 2572017
> View attachment 2572018
> 
> 
> Thakoon silk dress. M Missoni dress
> View attachment 2572019
> View attachment 2572020
> 
> 
> Twelfth St. by Cynthia Vincent jacket. TSE cotton twinset
> View attachment 2572021
> View attachment 2572022
> 
> 
> Short sleeve tees by TSE, Max Mara & Akris Punto
> View attachment 2572023
> 
> 
> Long sleeve tees by Jil Sander, TSE & James Perse
> View attachment 2572024
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather skirt
> View attachment 2572025
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572026





kcarmona said:


> That Saint Laurent skirt is TDF!



I second that!! A very special piece indeed!!

Nice finding the row and tse as well


----------



## lazlo8

LuxeDeb said:


> I hit another $5 sale. My closet is seriously bursting! Part 1 of 2
> 
> The Row shirt. Dolce & Gabbana linen shirt
> View attachment 2572017
> View attachment 2572018
> 
> 
> Thakoon silk dress. M Missoni dress
> View attachment 2572019
> View attachment 2572020
> 
> 
> Twelfth St. by Cynthia Vincent jacket. TSE cotton twinset
> View attachment 2572021
> View attachment 2572022
> 
> 
> Short sleeve tees by TSE, Max Mara & Akris Punto
> View attachment 2572023
> 
> 
> Long sleeve tees by Jil Sander, TSE & James Perse
> View attachment 2572024
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather skirt
> View attachment 2572025
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572026


 
I can barely breathe!  WOW!!  All the amazing t-shirts to go with that insanely HOT Skirt!  WOW!!  Yeah I am not sure I would care if my closet was bursting .. amaaazzzinngg stuff ...

I mean I would care ... but only cause it would stop me for ... a day ...  til I figured out how to stack vertically and add another closet!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Just a reminder for my thrifty girls - today is free cone day at Ben and Jerry's from 12-8!
> 
> http://www.benjerry.com/scoop-shops/free-cone-day


 
YOU are AWESOME!  Those cheap-Os aren't having free cone day near me!  BOO!  But it's real nice that they do that!



friday13bride said:


> My latest find: new to me vintage Gucci.. GG coated canvas cross body bag. Slightly worn interior but no flaking.. $290 at local consignment shop.
> View attachment 2571876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
> Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep


 
Really amazing it is not flaking!  How fun!  You would not believe the amount of fake Gucci that shows up around me!


----------



## friday13bride

lazlo8 said:


> I can barely breathe!  WOW!!  All the amazing t-shirts to go with that insanely HOT Skirt!  WOW!!  Yeah I am not sure I would care if my closet was bursting .. amaaazzzinngg stuff ...
> 
> I mean I would care ... but only cause it would stop me for ... a day ...  til I figured out how to stack vertically and add another closet!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are AWESOME!  Those cheap-Os aren't having free cone day near me!  BOO!  But it's real nice that they do that!
> 
> 
> 
> Really amazing it is not flaking!  How fun!  You would not believe the amount of fake Gucci that shows up around me!




It's probably on the verge of flaking now that I own it! The consignment stores I frequent are diligent but I also know what to look for 

I think you can find more fake and "inspired' LV's around here especially the malls! 



FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> OMG!! That thing is gorgeous.



Thanks...don't know which thing you mean, but thanks 



friday13bride said:


> My latest find: new to me vintage Gucci.. GG coated canvas cross body bag. Slightly worn interior but no flaking.. $290 at local consignment shop.
> View attachment 2571876
> 
> FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
> Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep



Beautiful Gucci...I found an "oldie but goodie" at a community yard sale in early March. The AT Gucci thread isn't authenticating vintage, so I don't have an official opinion, but I'm sure it's real 



LuxeDeb said:


> I hit another $5 sale. My closet is seriously bursting! Part 1 of 2
> 
> The Row shirt. Dolce & Gabbana linen shirt
> View attachment 2572017
> View attachment 2572018
> 
> 
> Thakoon silk dress. M Missoni dress
> View attachment 2572019
> View attachment 2572020
> 
> 
> Twelfth St. by Cynthia Vincent jacket. TSE cotton twinset
> View attachment 2572021
> View attachment 2572022
> 
> 
> Short sleeve tees by TSE, Max Mara & Akris Punto
> View attachment 2572023
> 
> 
> Long sleeve tees by Jil Sander, TSE & James Perse
> View attachment 2572024
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather skirt
> View attachment 2572025
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572026



Love the gold leather skirt...jealous!


----------



## magdalinka

friday13bride said:


> My latest find: new to me vintage Gucci.. GG coated canvas cross body bag. Slightly worn interior but no flaking.. $290 at local consignment shop.
> View attachment 2571876
> 
> FB: Fromstilettos2theplayground
> Twitter/Instagram: froms2thep


That is a very nice find. Hope you enjoy it 


LuxeDeb said:


> I hit another $5 sale. My closet is seriously bursting! Part 1 of 2
> 
> The Row shirt. Dolce & Gabbana linen shirt
> View attachment 2572017
> View attachment 2572018
> 
> 
> Thakoon silk dress. M Missoni dress
> View attachment 2572019
> View attachment 2572020
> 
> 
> Twelfth St. by Cynthia Vincent jacket. TSE cotton twinset
> View attachment 2572021
> View attachment 2572022
> 
> 
> Short sleeve tees by TSE, Max Mara & Akris Punto
> View attachment 2572023
> 
> 
> Long sleeve tees by Jil Sander, TSE & James Perse
> View attachment 2572024
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather skirt
> View attachment 2572025
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572026


Gorgeous finds, especially the skirt. It just looks so soft and smooshy. 


JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...don't know which thing you mean, but thanks


LMAO I meant the stingray thingy.


----------



## magdalinka

Found this beauty brand new yesterday. Paid way too much for it, it was $65 and the strap is missing but I couldn't leave it there.


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> I hit another $5 sale. My closet is seriously bursting! Part 1 of 2
> 
> The Row shirt. Dolce & Gabbana linen shirt
> View attachment 2572017
> View attachment 2572018
> 
> 
> Thakoon silk dress. M Missoni dress
> View attachment 2572019
> View attachment 2572020
> 
> 
> Twelfth St. by Cynthia Vincent jacket. TSE cotton twinset
> View attachment 2572021
> View attachment 2572022
> 
> 
> Short sleeve tees by TSE, Max Mara & Akris Punto
> View attachment 2572023
> 
> 
> Long sleeve tees by Jil Sander, TSE & James Perse
> View attachment 2572024
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather skirt
> View attachment 2572025
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572026



Wowza  LuxeDeb strikes gold again.....literally that YSL skirt is Ah-mazing!!

And I adore your Thakoon silk dress.....I live in these in the summer


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Found this beauty brand new yesterday. Paid way too much for it, it was $65 and the strap is missing but I couldn't leave it there.



So incredibly cute....I would not have been able to leave it either


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

2goodeyestoo said:


> Its been a while. Stopped by to share my finds... A Hermes scarf and a St John Collection jacket from 2006.



Speechless.  This is THE reason we thrift!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Found this beauty brand new yesterday. Paid way too much for it, it was $65 and the strap is missing but I couldn't leave it there.



Beautiful


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Speechless.  This is THE reason we thrift!



Thank you, Luvs.


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I hit another $5 sale. My closet is seriously bursting! Part 1 of 2
> 
> The Row shirt. Dolce & Gabbana linen shirt
> View attachment 2572017
> View attachment 2572018
> 
> 
> Thakoon silk dress. M Missoni dress
> View attachment 2572019
> View attachment 2572020
> 
> 
> Twelfth St. by Cynthia Vincent jacket. TSE cotton twinset
> View attachment 2572021
> View attachment 2572022
> 
> 
> Short sleeve tees by TSE, Max Mara & Akris Punto
> View attachment 2572023
> 
> 
> Long sleeve tees by Jil Sander, TSE & James Perse
> View attachment 2572024
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Rive Gauche leather skirt
> View attachment 2572025
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572026


 
Such gorgeous finds!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

My local salvos is officially done. There is nothing but garbage on the shelves. I mean dirty, stinky old pjs that someone wore for at least 15 years. The new management is horrific. Thank goodness it's getting warmer and I can thift travel...


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> My local salvos is officially done. There is nothing but garbage on the shelves. I mean dirty, stinky old pjs that someone wore for at least 15 years. The new management is horrific. Thank goodness it's getting warmer and I can thift travel...


 

I was there yesterday and NOT impressed.  It's really sad.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Found this beauty brand new yesterday. Paid way too much for it, it was $65 and the strap is missing but I couldn't leave it there.


 
Nice bag!  I wonder if you call Coach they will find the missing strap?  Couldn't hurt


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Found this beauty brand new yesterday. Paid way too much for it, it was $65 and the strap is missing but I couldn't leave it there.


 That is an amazing bag and brand new too! Contact Coach, it wouldn't hurt to see if they can replace.


----------



## magdalinka

authenticplease said:


> So incredibly cute....I would not have been able to leave it either





2goodeyestoo said:


> Beautiful





Tomsmom said:


> Nice bag!  I wonder if you call Coach they will find the missing strap?  Couldn't hurt





chowlover2 said:


> That is an amazing bag and brand new too! Contact Coach, it wouldn't hurt to see if they can replace.


Thank you ladies! We, thrifters, think alike. That wa the first thing I did when I got it home. Unfortunately it seems like Coach does not carry replacement straps.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies! We, thrifters, think alike. That wa the first thing I did when I got it home. Unfortunately it seems like Coach does not carry replacement straps.


There's a seller on Ebay who sellers replacement merchandise for Coach, turnlocks, clips, straps, etc. I believe his seller name is silver-coach. Check him out.


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you Chowliver, I will check him out. 

Stopped by the GW today and came home with 2 more goodies, $3 each. The poor vintage Burberrys scarf was so dirty, I was wondering if it will ever come clean. After 3 soaks including an oxi bath almost all the stains came out and it can now join my awesome scarf collection. My second find is a black leather Fendy belt. 

View attachment 2573754
View attachment 2573755
View attachment 2573759


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> I was there yesterday and NOT impressed.  It's really sad.



It's really upsetting. It's a horror show. The staff is a nightmare too.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Chowliver, I will check him out.
> 
> Stopped by the GW today and came home with 2 more goodies, $3 each. The poor vintage Burberrys scarf was so dirty, I was wondering if it will ever come clean. After 3 soaks including an oxi bath almost all the stains came out and it can now join my awesome scarf collection. My second find is a black leather Fendy belt.
> 
> View attachment 2573754
> View attachment 2573755
> View attachment 2573759



Great belt I have the monogram one since HS and it's a sturdy belt.


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Found this beauty brand new yesterday. Paid way too much for it, it was $65 and the strap is missing but I couldn't leave it there.



Wow...$65 is still a serious deal...she would have come home with me too! I hope you can find a replacement strap...I often see shoulder straps mixed in with belts at GW...might not be Coach, but could still work in a pinch. 

I figured you meant the stingray...thanks again


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Chowliver, I will check him out.
> 
> Stopped by the GW today and came home with 2 more goodies, $3 each. The poor vintage Burberrys scarf was so dirty, I was wondering if it will ever come clean. After 3 soaks including an oxi bath almost all the stains came out and it can now join my awesome scarf collection. My second find is a black leather Fendy belt.
> 
> View attachment 2573754
> View attachment 2573755
> View attachment 2573759



Are you kidding me??? There must be FENDI in the GW cosmos this week...I stepped way outside my comfort zone and bought a FENDI bag...turns out it's an authentic Mama Bag from 2005...for $4.99!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Chowliver, I will check him out.
> 
> Stopped by the GW today and came home with 2 more goodies, $3 each. The poor vintage Burberrys scarf was so dirty, I was wondering if it will ever come clean. After 3 soaks including an oxi bath almost all the stains came out and it can now join my awesome scarf collection. My second find is a black leather Fendy belt.
> 
> View attachment 2573754
> View attachment 2573755
> View attachment 2573759


 

Love the scarf and cool belt!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Are you kidding me??? There must be FENDI in the GW cosmos this week...I stepped way outside my comfort zone and bought a FENDI bag...turns out it's an authentic Mama Bag from 2005...for $4.99!


 
My goodness that is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## storeberry

JOODLZ said:


> Are you kidding me??? There must be FENDI in the GW cosmos this week...I stepped way outside my comfort zone and bought a FENDI bag...turns out it's an authentic Mama Bag from 2005...for $4.99!




My goodness!! Such a steal!!!


----------



## magdalinka

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Great belt I have the monogram one since HS and it's a sturdy belt.


Thanks Krissie, if you don't mind me asking, is there anything written on the back of the buckle? I noticed some of them have "Fendi, made in Italy" and some don't. 


JOODLZ said:


> Are you kidding me??? There must be FENDI in the GW cosmos this week...I stepped way outside my comfort zone and bought a FENDI bag...turns out it's an authentic Mama Bag from 2005...for $4.99!





Tomsmom said:


> Love the scarf and cool belt!


Thank you ladies! JoodLZ - good for you, congrats!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> Are you kidding me??? There must be FENDI in the GW cosmos this week...I stepped way outside my comfort zone and bought a FENDI bag...turns out it's an authentic Mama Bag from 2005...for $4.99!



Now that is an awesome deal! Congrats. It's adorable!




magdalinka said:


> Thank you Chowliver, I will check him out.
> 
> Stopped by the GW today and came home with 2 more goodies, $3 each. The poor vintage Burberrys scarf was so dirty, I was wondering if it will ever come clean. After 3 soaks including an oxi bath almost all the stains came out and it can now join my awesome scarf collection. My second find is a black leather Fendy belt.
> 
> View attachment 2573754
> View attachment 2573755
> View attachment 2573759



Love love love. That scarf is so cute, you almost want to frame it!  But it has the classic Burberry pattern around it, so it is perfect to wear. That maybe one of the most perfectly designed scarfs I have seen in ages. And a gorgeous classic Fendi belt you will get tons of use out of...that was an awesome shopping trip!


----------



## Deppaholic

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> that makes sense cause I've seen pretty pre loved canvas monogram ones going from close to 650 ... also the EPI speedy hasn't been discontinued I saw it on the Louis Vuitton website


EPI SPEEDY STILL BEING MADE?  Wow, love them!


----------



## Deppaholic

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Chowliver, I will check him out.
> 
> Stopped by the GW today and came home with 2 more goodies, $3 each. The poor vintage Burberrys scarf was so dirty, I was wondering if it will ever come clean. After 3 soaks including an oxi bath almost all the stains came out and it can now join my awesome scarf collection. My second find is a black leather Fendy belt.
> 
> View attachment 2573754
> View attachment 2573755
> View attachment 2573759


LOVE THESE FINDS!  My local GW's are junk anymore.  I've found a few things over the years.


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> Are you kidding me??? There must be FENDI in the GW cosmos this week...I stepped way outside my comfort zone and bought a FENDI bag...turns out it's an authentic Mama Bag from 2005...for $4.99!



Nice find.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Chowliver, I will check him out.
> 
> Stopped by the GW today and came home with 2 more goodies, $3 each. The poor vintage Burberrys scarf was so dirty, I was wondering if it will ever come clean. After 3 soaks including an oxi bath almost all the stains came out and it can now join my awesome scarf collection. My second find is a black leather Fendy belt.
> 
> View attachment 2573754
> View attachment 2573755
> View attachment 2573759



Congrats!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

JOODLZ said:


> Are you kidding me??? There must be FENDI in the GW cosmos this week...I stepped way outside my comfort zone and bought a FENDI bag...turns out it's an authentic Mama Bag from 2005...for $4.99!



Happy for you.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Are you kidding me??? There must be FENDI in the GW cosmos this week...I stepped way outside my comfort zone and bought a FENDI bag...turns out it's an authentic Mama Bag from 2005...for $4.99!


 What a deal! A Fendi belt and Fendi bag, there's Fendi's out there....let's go get em'!


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A few finds, lots more individual trips that usual ... a few things at a time but all pretty lovely ...[/FONT]

Oh and I also discovered that Salvos here is still a collection of chaotic trash that should be in a bin ...  (sadly ... it used to be cheap and awesome .... I mean I had to DIG but it was not fruitless ... now it just ... is baddddd....)

Anyhow!  Onward!

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

DVF Purple Dress $3

Ruched ... pencil length ...

Wool ... major score... you know that feeling where you have looked at 200 really ...icky not interesting pieces and then BLAMMO you see DVF?  I love that moment 



This dress is pristine ...









Max Mara $3

Made in Italy ... gorgeous lining ...





Cream colored Corduroy  ... retail at 1K





Black label Ralph Lauren  $3



Gorgeous construction, hook and eyes, boned, close fitting ...

Pretty sure this cost someone crazy money ... and it's in lovely shape!





The $1.50 Food Processor ... vintage ...  love...  was so tired of grating carrots...  this is hella old and crazy sturdy!  And loud like an airplane engine ... I bought it "AS IS" and so I have no "pusher" but that's no big deal I am sure I can find a replacement or ... McGuiver it ...


----------



## Pao9

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A few finds, lots more individual trips that usual ... a few things at a time but all pretty lovely ...[/FONT]
> 
> Oh and I also discovered that Salvos here is still a collection of chaotic trash that should be in a bin ...  (sadly ... it used to be cheap and awesome .... I mean I had to DIG but it was not fruitless ... now it just ... is baddddd....)
> 
> Anyhow!  Onward!
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> DVF Purple Dress $3
> 
> Ruched ... pencil length ...
> 
> Wool ... major score... you know that feeling where you have looked at 200 really ...icky not interesting pieces and then BLAMMO you see DVF?  I love that moment
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is pristine ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Mara $3
> 
> Made in Italy ... gorgeous lining ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cream colored Corduroy  ... retail at 1K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black label Ralph Lauren  $3
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous construction, hook and eyes, boned, close fitting ...
> 
> Pretty sure this cost someone crazy money ... and it's in lovely shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The $1.50 Food Processor ... vintage ...  love...  was so tired of grating carrots...  this is hella old and crazy sturdy!  And loud like an airplane engine ... I bought it "AS IS" and so I have no "pusher" but that's no big deal I am sure I can find a replacement or ... McGuiver it ...



The DVF dress is so nice! I have some goodies I forgot to post! I haven't gone thrifting, shopping, in such a long time! I misssssssss it sooo bad
Th


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Thanks Krissie, if you don't mind me asking, is there anything written on the back of the buckle? I noticed some of them have "Fendi, made in Italy" and some don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! JoodLZ - good for you, congrats!



I don't believe mine does. Ill check for you for sure tomorrow when I get home!


----------



## tannedsilk

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies! We, thrifters, think alike. That wa the first thing I did when I got it home. Unfortunately it seems like Coach does not carry replacement straps.



Great find, congrats.  If you have a boutique nearby take it in, when they destroy damaged bags they sometimes keep straps and hang tags.   As it's a fairly recent style they may have something that will work for you. GL!


----------



## JOODLZ

storeberry said:


> My goodness!! Such a steal!!!





magdalinka said:


> JoodLZ - good for you, congrats!





LuxeDeb said:


> Now that is an awesome deal! Congrats. It's adorable!





elvisgurly said:


> Nice find.





2goodeyestoo said:


> Happy for you.





Raven3766 said:


> What a deal! A Fendi belt and Fendi bag, there's Fendi's out there....let's go get em'!



Thanks, everyone...I love this little Mama! So I went back to GW yesterday to see if I could get lucky again...they had 2 FENDI wallets in the glass case...$24.99 and $74.99 (!)...needless to say, they're still there  

I did pick up a beautiful red leather jewelry "wallet" for $1.99...have to see if I can verify that it's really Tiffany & Co. (West Germany) before I post it. It's made of exceptional leather, lined with ivory-colored, baby-butt-soft suede and moire. Maybe I'll post it on the Jewelry Box thread, there are some Tiffany fans there.


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A few finds, lots more individual trips that usual ... a few things at a time but all pretty lovely ...[/FONT]
> 
> Oh and I also discovered that Salvos here is still a collection of chaotic trash that should be in a bin ...  (sadly ... it used to be cheap and awesome .... I mean I had to DIG but it was not fruitless ... now it just ... is baddddd....)
> 
> Anyhow!  Onward!
> 
> DVF Purple Dress $3
> 
> Ruched ... pencil length ...
> 
> Wool ... major score... you know that feeling where you have looked at 200 really ...icky not interesting pieces and then BLAMMO you see DVF?  I love that moment
> 
> This dress is pristine ...
> 
> Max Mara $3
> 
> Made in Italy ... gorgeous lining ...
> 
> Cream colored Corduroy  ... retail at 1K
> 
> Black label Ralph Lauren  $3
> 
> Gorgeous construction, hook and eyes, boned, close fitting ...
> 
> Pretty sure this cost someone crazy money ... and it's in lovely shape!
> 
> The $1.50 Food Processor ... vintage ...  love...  was so tired of grating carrots...  this is hella old and crazy sturdy!  And loud like an airplane engine ... I bought it "AS IS" and so I have no "pusher" but that's no big deal I am sure I can find a replacement or ... McGuiver it ...



Fabulous finds! Lolol at the food processor...can't wait to see what you find for a pusher!


----------



## LisaK026

Antique Gold Frames I bought at an antique store yesterday.
A bunch of boxes and dust bags from a garage sale. Hermes box....cool. I didn't know people got rid of Hermes boxes. All for $2.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Antique Gold Frames I bought at an antique store yesterday.
> A bunch of boxes and dust bags from a garage sale. Hermes box....cool. I didn't know people got rid of Hermes boxes. All for $2.


You find the best garage sales! The boxes for Hermes scarves don't take up much room, I don't understand why people get rid of them.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> You find the best garage sales! The boxes for Hermes scarves don't take up much room, I don't understand why people get rid of them.


Ha Ha. This morning we went to an Estate Sale in a 4000 square ft. Montecito Hideaway of a Hollywood Agent. 
http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/CA/Santa-Barbara/93108/609450
I'm not sure if that link will work....but yeah, sometimes we do go to some pretty interesting sales.
Scroll down on the link for photos.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Ha Ha. This morning we went to an Estate Sale in a 4000 square ft. Montecito Hideaway of a Hollywood Agent.
> http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/CA/Santa-Barbara/93108/609450
> I'm not sure if that link will work....but yeah, sometimes we do go to some pretty interesting sales.
> Scroll down on the link for photos.


 Wow! That was fab! I went thru all 100 pics! My fav thing were the doorstops, and I love the bedrooms. Some of the downstairs was too dark for me ( except the room with the white sofas and terracotta floor ), but just lovely overall.


----------



## Tuuli35

LisaK026 said:


> Antique Gold Frames I bought at an antique store yesterday.
> A bunch of boxes and dust bags from a garage sale. Hermes box....cool. I didn't know people got rid of Hermes boxes. All for $2.


Very pretty things! I like the boxes 



magdalinka said:


> Thank you Chowliver, I will check him out.
> 
> Stopped by the GW today and came home with 2 more goodies, $3 each. The poor vintage Burberrys scarf was so dirty, I was wondering if it will ever come clean. After 3 soaks including an oxi bath almost all the stains came out and it can now join my awesome scarf collection. My second find is a black leather Fendy belt.
> 
> View attachment 2573754
> View attachment 2573755
> View attachment 2573759


I am so glad you got the scarf clean, it is very pretty.



KrissieNO.5 said:


> My local salvos is officially done. There is nothing but garbage on the shelves. I mean dirty, stinky old pjs that someone wore for at least 15 years. The new management is horrific. Thank goodness it's getting warmer and I can thift travel...


I know. Mine is bad too, went there yesterday, not to mention that they overprice prettymuch everything, but beat up Coach for $35 and Michael Kors for $60??? They seem to have a ew manager and all prices have gone up. 



JOODLZ said:


> Are you kidding me??? There must be FENDI in the GW cosmos this week...I stepped way outside my comfort zone and bought a FENDI bag...turns out it's an authentic Mama Bag from 2005...for $4.99!


Congratulations! It is very pretty!

After yesterday's disappointing trip to SA, went to local consignment store and bought some Burberry too, plus Gucci card holder which is out for authentication. I will make some pics tomorrow as it is dark today. 

Have a nice Saturday evening everyone!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Antique Gold Frames I bought at an antique store yesterday.
> A bunch of boxes and dust bags from a garage sale. Hermes box....cool. I didn't know people got rid of Hermes boxes. All for $2.


 I have a dust bag fetish.  I believe that if I can purchase the dust bag, the bag will follow. Seriously, I have dust bags... I don't have a Judith Leiber or a Hermes box.


----------



## Tuuli35

Raven3766 said:


> I have a dust bag fetish.  I believe that if I can purchase the dust bag, the bag will follow. Seriously, I have dust bags... I don't have a Judith Leiber or a Hermes box.




I love that idea


----------



## Raven3766

Tuuli35 said:


> I love that idea


 "If you build it, they will come"....(Field of Dreams)


----------



## Tuuli35

Raven3766 said:


> "If you build it, they will come"....(Field of Dreams)


----------



## -flawless-

I haven't thrifted in a while but I needed to go today to relieve some stress.
First up is Vince shorts. Very comfy. $4


----------



## -flawless-

I accidentally pressed post before I finished attaching the photos. >&#65103;< I didn't find much, but besides Vince, I also found a Philosophy Jeans Ferretti (the pre 1994 name of Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti) skirt. $12. A little steep, but it's stunning. I have been admiring it in the past hour. I could quite capture it's true colour. The pics do not do it justice.

And no, it's not my size, but I couldn't leave it there.


----------



## genevieve0812

Found Kate Spade at the town recycling center ie. FREE! And it's in great condition


----------



## -flawless-

genevieve0812 said:


> Found Kate Spade at the town recycling center ie. FREE! And it's in great condition



O.O Congratulations!!!


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! That was fab! I went thru all 100 pics! My fav thing were the doorstops, and I love the bedrooms. Some of the downstairs was too dark for me ( except the room with the white sofas and terracotta floor ), but just lovely overall.


There was one small bedroom with an unobstructed view of the ocean & harbor, if you were laying in the bed. I asked if I could please buy it.......


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> There was one small bedroom with an unobstructed view of the ocean & harbor. I asked if I could please buy it.......


 Montecito is gorg, I don't blame you! You live in Santa Barbara don't you? How is the weather there? It's not as hot as LA is it.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tuuli35 said:


> Very pretty things! I like the boxes
> 
> 
> I am so glad you got the scarf clean, it is very pretty.
> 
> 
> I know. Mine is bad too, went there yesterday, not to mention that they overprice prettymuch everything, but beat up Coach for $35 and Michael Kors for $60??? They seem to have a ew manager and all prices have gone up.
> 
> 
> Congratulations! It is very pretty!
> 
> After yesterday's disappointing trip to SA, went to local consignment store and bought some Burberry too, plus Gucci card holder which is out for authentication. I will make some pics tomorrow as it is dark today.
> 
> Have a nice Saturday evening everyone!



Isn't it the worst?! You are lucky to even have any name brands at your location, at ours we have none any more. I have found chanel, balencaga, alexander wang and other very high end stuff at this location and now there is nothing but linty, stinky Bally sweaters!! I hope and pray that a new manager comes soon.


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> Ha Ha. This morning we went to an Estate Sale in a 4000 square ft. Montecito Hideaway of a Hollywood Agent.
> http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/CA/Santa-Barbara/93108/609450
> I'm not sure if that link will work....but yeah, sometimes we do go to some pretty interesting sales.
> Scroll down on the link for photos.



Cool stuff...what an amazing eclectic collection!



Tuuli35 said:


> Congratulations! It is very pretty!



Thanks!



Raven3766 said:


> I have a dust bag fetish.  I believe that if I can purchase the dust bag, the bag will follow. Seriously, I have dust bags... I don't have a Judith Leiber or a Hermes box.





Raven3766 said:


> "If you build it, they will come"....(Field of Dreams)



Great line of thinking...I'll be watching for Hermes boxes 



-flawless- said:


> I accidentally pressed post before I finished attaching the photos. >&#65103;< I didn't find much, but besides Vince, I also found a Philosophy Jeans Ferretti (the pre 1994 name of Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti) skirt. $12. A little steep, but it's stunning. I have been admiring it in the past hour. I could quite capture it's true colour. The pics do not do it justice.
> 
> And no, it's not my size, but I couldn't leave it there.



Love this skirt!



genevieve0812 said:


> Found Kate Spade at the town recycling center ie. FREE! And it's in great condition



Free is the best price EVER!


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> There was one small bedroom with an unobstructed view of the ocean & harbor, if you were laying in the bed. I asked if I could please buy it.......



I wanna take a nap...there!


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Montecito is gorg, I don't blame you! You live in Santa Barbara don't you? How is the weather there? It's not as hot as LA is it.


Yes I live in Santa Barbara. The weather is generally perfect. Usually in the 70's or low 80's. Montecito is especially fun if you are driving around and you are not the one doing the driving, so you can see if you can see the GIAnormous Estates through the gates. I am a docent on an old Estate in Montecito, so I have been down there quite a bit, but yesterday I wasn't the one driving.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Yes I live in Santa Barbara. The weather is generally perfect. Usually in the 70's or low 80's. Montecito is especially fun if you are driving around and you are not the one doing the driving, so you can see if you can see the GIAnormous Estates through the gates. I am a docent on an old Estate in Montecito, so I have been down there quite a bit, but yesterday I wasn't the one driving.


 That looks like heaven!


----------



## lazlo8

I don't need another sewing machine.

I don't.  *thrashes*


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> I don't need another sewing machine.
> 
> I don't. *thrashes*


Did you buy another sewing machine Laz? Well.....let's see it!


----------



## -flawless-

lazlo8 said:


> I don't need another sewing machine.
> 
> I don't.  *thrashes*



But another sewing machine needs you.


----------



## lazlo8

Ask not how many sewing machines you need?  Ask how many Sewing Machines need you? ......

*swirling eyes*

Yes I found another sewing machine and LEFT it there.  Cause I do NOT need FIVE sewing machines.  The fact that I have four (and one is a Bernina) is making me annoyed with myself.  It was $22 and I am trying NOT to get back in the car and go get it.

Give Sanity a CHANCE!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Yes I live in Santa Barbara. The weather is generally perfect. Usually in the 70's or low 80's. Montecito is especially fun if you are driving around and you are not the one doing the driving, so you can see if you can see the GIAnormous Estates through the gates. I am a docent on an old Estate in Montecito, so I have been down there quite a bit, but yesterday I wasn't the one driving.


 Are there problems with earthquakes there? It's quite a bit north from LA isn't it? When I visited CA I feel in love with San Diego, but would rather be further north. After this past winter I am so over snow, and with global warming it's getting worse instead of better.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Are there problems with earthquakes there? It's quite a bit north from LA isn't it? When I visited CA I feel in love with San Diego, but would rather be further north. After this past winter I am so over snow, and with global warming it's getting worse instead of better.


Earthquakes...ha ha. I have lived in California all my life. Been in about 5. The scariest one was here in Santa Barbara. But nothing really happened. I'll take an earthquake over a hurricane or tornado any day. I grew up in San Diego (Coronado). I like Santa Barbara WAY better. Less traffic, although it is way worse than it used to be, but it is nothing like LA. I hate driving to San Diego because LA is in the way. The traffic there is horrible.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Earthquakes...ha ha. I have lived in California all my life. Been in about 5. The scariest one was here in Santa Barbara. But nothing really happened. I'll take an earthquake over a hurricane or tornado any day. I grew up in San Diego (Coronado). I like Santa Barbara WAY better. Less traffic, although it is way worse than it used to be, but it is nothing like LA. I hate driving to San Diego because LA is in the way. The traffic there is horrible.


 That was the thing I didn't like about LA, all the traffic! What I love about CA is the lack of humidity. PA is beautiful and I love the change of seasons. Right now things are starting to bloom and it's just lovely after a harsh winter. Summers have gotten downright nasty, really humid in the past few years. I have a feeling this one is going to be especially nasty after the polar vortex this past winter. Bad summers always follow bad winters. Fall is spectacular here. We are enjoying a lovely long weekend where it is sunny and has hit mid 70's. 3 weeks ago I had the remnants of December's snow-LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> I don't need another sewing machine.
> 
> I don't. *thrashes*


 How was Sunday morning thrift? Another sewing machine? Pics please! I'm not saying anything as I have 2.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Ask not how many sewing machines you need? Ask how many Sewing Machines need you? ......
> 
> *swirling eyes*
> 
> Yes I found another sewing machine and LEFT it there. Cause I do NOT need FIVE sewing machines. The fact that I have four (and one is a Bernina) is making me annoyed with myself. It was $22 and I am trying NOT to get back in the car and go get it.
> 
> Give Sanity a CHANCE!


What kind was it?


----------



## authenticplease

lazlo8 said:


> I don't need another sewing machine.
> 
> I don't.  *thrashes*




Poke, poke.....prods gently:devil:


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> What kind was it?


 
Kenmore sears made in the 70's in Japan ...

http://stitchnerd.wordpress.com/201...158-10401-model-1040-sewing-machine-a-review/


----------



## lazlo8

authenticplease said:


> Poke, poke.....prods gently:devil:


 
noooooooeeeeeeee

I cant hearrrr yoouuuu

i'm doing my nails hoping I can avoid going back

seriously dude

I have FOUR machines

what am I? ... a sewing school? ....... for cats?


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> noooooooeeeeeeee
> 
> I cant hearrrr yoouuuu
> 
> i'm doing my nails hoping I can avoid going back
> 
> seriously dude
> 
> I have FOUR machines
> 
> what am I? ... a sewing school? ....... for cats?


 
Don't do it Laz, stay strong!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> noooooooeeeeeeee
> 
> I cant hearrrr yoouuuu
> 
> i'm doing my nails hoping I can avoid going back
> 
> seriously dude
> 
> I have FOUR machines
> 
> what am I? ... a sewing school? ....... for cats?




Stay strong! Think about Chanel nail polish!


----------



## lazlo8

TY CL2!

I will keep my eyes on the prize!  ANd you REAALLY know me well and my system of Economy!  Cause YES this is how I did NOT go back and get it ... I thought "Ok I will need a way to justify a Chanel Nail Polish soon and spending $22 on sewing machine number 5 is NOT going to help me do that!"

URL=http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Nuit1.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## lazlo8

Tomsmom said:


> Don't do it Laz, stay strong!


 
Yeah it's ridiculous! I barely managed to escape buying a treadle machine!  I mean ... what was that!? .....   My Bernina has never broken so ... really I don't need that many machines.  I was impressed I managed to walk away from it!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah it's ridiculous! I barely managed to escape buying a treadle machine!  I mean ... what was that!? .....   My Bernina has never broken so ... really I don't need that many machines.  I was impressed I managed to walk away from it!


 
I'm proud of you, and I love the Chanel colors!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah it's ridiculous! I barely managed to escape buying a treadle machine!  I mean ... what was that!? .....   My Bernina has never broken so ... really I don't need that many machines.  I was impressed I managed to walk away from it!




Chanel has several really pretty colors this spring! I can't wait. I finally scored Nuit de Russie to make my Moscow collection complete. I should be wearing something springy, but had to wear this once!


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> Chanel has several really pretty colors this spring! I can't wait. I finally scored Nuit de Russie to make my Moscow collection complete. I should be wearing something springy, but had to wear this once!


 

I think it's such a pretty polish and it looks awesome on you!!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> I think it's such a pretty polish and it looks awesome on you!!




Thanks so much, it was a Holy Grail polish forever!-LOL! Now on to find Jade, Riva and Nouvelle Vague, the hunt continues!

How are your cat boys doing?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks so much, it was a Holy Grail polish forever!-LOL! Now on to find Jade, Riva and Nouvelle Vague, the hunt continues!
> 
> How are your cat boys doing?



It's my holy grail too, I actually own riva. I can't believe how much it goes for now lol


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Antique Gold Frames I bought at an antique store yesterday.
> A bunch of boxes and dust bags from a garage sale. Hermes box....cool. I didn't know people got rid of Hermes boxes. All for $2.




Love the box and dust bag collection, I would have definitely scooped it up. 


Laz - I am in live with your DVF dress, you will look very pretty in it I am sure!


----------



## magdalinka

-flawless- said:


> I accidentally pressed post before I finished attaching the photos. >&#65103;< I didn't find much, but besides Vince, I also found a Philosophy Jeans Ferretti (the pre 1994 name of Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti) skirt. $12. A little steep, but it's stunning. I have been admiring it in the past hour. I could quite capture it's true colour. The pics do not do it justice.
> 
> And no, it's not my size, but I couldn't leave it there.




That is a gorgeous looking skirt, never heard that name before ..


----------



## magdalinka

Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic! 
Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can. 
Here is how I found it. 
This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900. 
So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy. 

View attachment 2579471
View attachment 2579473
View attachment 2579475


----------



## Tuuli35

magdalinka said:


> dear thrifty friends, i have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today i received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that i have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now i can.
> Here is how i found it.
> This friday i stopped by my usual savers and was about to leave empty handed when i glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times i don't even look, but this time i did. The shiny gold tone cc stared back at me. There is no way this store could have a chanel necklace, thought i, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what i was thinking at first, but i had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car i realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen i present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475




omg this is absolutely fsbulous!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475


 
OMG Magda that is stunning!!  Congratulations on such an awesome find!


----------



## Ladybug09

Beautiful necklace!


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475



How exciting! What a stunning piece. It looks gorgeous on you! I am so happy you found such a treasure


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475


 All I can say is Wow! Holy Cow! What a find! Woooohooooo for you!!!!!!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475



Wow! Thud. Pick me up off the floor. Congratulations. You are the reason I promise to visit the jewelry counter everytime.


----------



## Tuuli35

Does anyone know anything about Gucci? I posted my find for a authentication but this thread seems to be dead  My post is #5699, http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-378.html#post26577754 Thank you for reading!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Tuuli35 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Gucci? I posted my find for a authentication but this thread seems to be dead  My post is #5699, http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-378.html#post26577754 Thank you for reading!



5699 is authentic. It's a vintage piece.


----------



## Tuuli35

2goodeyestoo said:


> 5699 is authentic. It's a vintage piece.




Thank you so much for your answer! It came with 7 day return policy and it is slowly slowly running out and I wanted to be sure before it is over.


----------



## lazlo8

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475


 
It issooooobeautiful!!!


It looks just beautiful on you!


----------



## Raven3766

Tuuli35 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Gucci? I posted my find for a authentication but this thread seems to be dead  My post is #5699, http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-378.html#post26577754 Thank you for reading!


 Not an expert, but I leaning towards....authentic!


----------



## lazlo8

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you so much for your answer! It came with 7 day return policy and it is slowly slowly running out and I wanted to be sure before it is over.


 

Looks very real to me, perfect stitching, great shot of the serial numbers ... looks authentic and beautifully made!


Reminds me to get out my vintage Gucci bag and wear it!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> OMG Magda that is stunning!!  Congratulations on such an awesome find!





Ladybug09 said:


> Beautiful necklace!





LuxeDeb said:


> How exciting! What a stunning piece. It looks gorgeous on you! I am so happy you found such a treasure





Raven3766 said:


> All I can say is Wow! Holy Cow! What a find! Woooohooooo for you!!!!!!!





2goodeyestoo said:


> Wow! Thud. Pick me up off the floor. Congratulations. You are the reason I promise to visit the jewelry counter everytime.





lazlo8 said:


> It issooooobeautiful!!!
> 
> 
> It looks just beautiful on you!


Thank you so much girls! I am still coming up with a back story for this piece. How did this happen? How did it end up at the thrifts? Just amazed!


----------



## magdalinka

Tuuli35 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Gucci? I posted my find for a authentication but this thread seems to be dead  My post is #5699, http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-378.html#post26577754 Thank you for reading!


That looks like authentic vintage to me, I think you are good


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> It's my holy grail too, I actually own riva. I can't believe how much it goes for now lol


 I nabbed it because I had a lot of Ebay bucks. The Ebay bucks brought it down to the not so painful price level-LOL! The price has jumped so much since last year when I bought the other 2! You have Riva :greengrin:, I'm so jealous!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475


 Gorgeous!!!


Tuuli35 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Gucci? I posted my find for a authentication but this thread seems to be dead  My post is #5699, http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-378.html#post26577754 Thank you for reading!


 That's authentic, I had one like this, time frame 1988 to  about '90.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> I nabbed it because I had a lot of Ebay bucks. The Ebay bucks brought it down to the not so painful price level-LOL! The price has jumped so much since last year when I bought the other 2! You have Riva :greengrin:, I'm so jealous!



That's awesome! I wish I had eBay bucks lol it's so gorgeous. I will own it one day along with vert sacreliege. Yep. I'm the proud owner of riva lol it was given to me by a friend when it first came out and I never imagined the price would go up like that lol  I'm also on the hunt for chanel holographic too...


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's awesome! I wish I had eBay bucks lol it's so gorgeous. I will own it one day along with vert sacreliege. Yep. I'm the proud owner of riva lol it was given to me by a friend when it first came out and I never imagined the price would go up like that lol  I'm also on the hunt for chanel holographic too...


 I'm looking for the holographic duo as well. The search is endless, I just saw Canticle on Ebay and have fallen in love with that too!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475



Woo hoo!! Go magdalinka!! That's an incredible find. I just showed DH and he was like "that's amazing" lol


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> I'm looking for the holographic duo as well. The search is endless, I just saw Canticle on Ebay and have fallen in love with that too!



Funny story about the holographic duo. Last year someone had it on poshmark for a really good price but she was very nasty and that turned me off so I told her I would think about it and the next day it sold...for even less that I was asking for!! It's the one that got away. ooh show me a picture of the canticle, I can't find it.


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475




Incredible! It's stories like these that make me want to go thrifting!!! Congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Funny story about the holographic duo. Last year someone had it on poshmark for a really good price but she was very nasty and that turned me off so I told her I would think about it and the next day it sold...for even less that I was asking for!! It's the one that got away. ooh show me a picture of the canticle, I can't find it.


 Here's the link, it's really pretty.





> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32137847645...2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_1788wt_1120


----------



## heartoflove

Pao9 said:


> Incredible! It's stories like these that make me want to go thrifting!!! Congrats!




+1. Makes me want to lift my self-imposed thrifting ban. Congrats on a great bargain!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475


All I can say is..*WOW *congratulations*.* It is gorgeous*!
*


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Here's the link, it's really pretty.



Yes! It is. The other color I want vert sacrilege comes in the same bottle. I wonder what year these polishes are from? Any one know?


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475



OMG...this is amazing, stunning, fabulous and way cool! Congratulations over and over again!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tuuli35 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Gucci? I posted my find for a authentication but this thread seems to be dead  My post is #5699, http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-378.html#post26577754 Thank you for reading!



I'm not an expert, but saw a similar (authentic) wallet on malleries.com, I think. I don't think there's a vintage authenticator there anymore.



2goodeyestoo said:


> 5699 is authentic. It's a vintage piece.



I posted a bag there on March 8th (http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-802512-363.html#post26363259)...but no reply. I've found samples of authentic vintage Gucci with all the matching details. Would you (or anyone else here) care to voice an opinion? Thanks!


----------



## JOODLZ

For the Chanel seekers...check this out:             http://www.cooljools.com/ARTICLES/DatingChanelJewelry.htm Very interesting and informative!


----------



## hedgwin99

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475




Holy moly!! This is THE find !!!
This looks so cool and what a great eyes you have!!


----------



## Tuuli35

Raven3766 said:


> Not an expert, but I leaning towards....authentic!





lazlo8 said:


> Looks very real to me, perfect stitching, great shot of the serial numbers ... looks authentic and beautifully made!
> 
> 
> Reminds me to get out my vintage Gucci bag and wear it!





magdalinka said:


> That looks like authentic vintage to me, I think you are good





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> That's authentic, I had one like this, time frame 1988 to  about '90.





JOODLZ said:


> I'm not an expert, but saw a similar (authentic) wallet on malleries.com, I think. I don't think there's a vintage authenticator there anymore.
> 
> 
> I posted a bag there on March 8th (http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-802512-363.html#post26363259)...but no reply. I've found samples of authentic vintage Gucci with all the matching details. Would you (or anyone else here) care to voice an opinion? Thanks!



Thank you all so much for your help!!! 
Thank you Chowlover for giving me the time frame!
Thank you lazlo reminding me that I could take out my vintage Gucci, have not used it for very long time either


----------



## storeberry

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475




What a great find! You have sharp eyes!!!


----------



## <3 purses

storeberry said:


> What a great find! You have sharp eyes!!!


Omg, best find ever. Congrats


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Thank you so much girls! I am still coming up with a back story for this piece. How did this happen? How did it end up at the thrifts? Just amazed!



Someone probably passed away & items were donated without someone going thru them. When my mom passed away a few years ago, my dad donated all of her stuff before I could go thru it. He knew to save her diamond jewellery, but everything else, designer bags etc (including some I had lent her) were donated. :cry:  I found out right after it happened & went to Goodwill. They refused to give the stuff back even though I could describe everything in the bags. Now I tell myself it is the circle of life when I find really great stuff thrifting or at consignment!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

JOODLZ said:


> I'm not an expert, but saw a similar (authentic) wallet on malleries.com, I think. I don't think there's a vintage authenticator there anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a bag there on March 8th (http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-802512-363.html#post26363259)...but no reply. I've found samples of authentic vintage Gucci with all the matching details. Would you (or anyone else here) care to voice an opinion? Thanks!



Post #5433 is also authentic. Took me a while to find it. I think the person who authenticates for Gucci isn't comfortable authenticating vintage. A couple years ago, I got into a nasty argument with someone over there when I told them their bag was a fake. The seller told me to apologize, and I wasn't a real authenticator, but when the main authenticator of Gucci also agreed she had to crawl in her hole. Lol.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is part 2 of my $5 sale! I really cleaned up on designer tees and pants this time 

Akris, Valentino, Chanel, Jil Sander pants (Chanel pants are the same style/same button I got for $10 a few weeks ago, except a different color)



Roberto Cavalli jeans & cords. Missoni pants, Moschino Cheap & Chic pants




Roberto Cavalli jeans



Roberto Cavalli jeans (I cannot believe how much his jeans sell for)




St. John skirt, ADAM Adam Lippes skirt


----------



## <3 purses

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is part 2 of my $5 sale! I really cleaned up on designer tees and pants this time
> 
> Akris, Valentino, Chanel, Jil Sander pants (Chanel pants are the same style/same button I got for $10 a few weeks ago, except a different color)
> View attachment 2580704
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans & cords. Missoni pants, Moschino Cheap & Chic pants
> View attachment 2580710
> View attachment 2580705
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans
> View attachment 2580709
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans (I cannot believe how much his jeans sell for)
> View attachment 2580712
> View attachment 2580711
> 
> 
> St. John skirt, ADAM Adam Lippes skirt
> View attachment 2580706
> View attachment 2580707


What a great haul, may I ask where in texas did you find these gems? I'm
In Houston and I don't know of any thrift/vintage shops :/


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yes! It is. The other color I want vert sacrilege comes in the same bottle. I wonder what year these polishes are from? Any one know?


 Do you ever post in the Chanel nail polish thread? I'm sure the girls there could help you out!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is part 2 of my $5 sale! I really cleaned up on designer tees and pants this time
> 
> Akris, Valentino, Chanel, Jil Sander pants (Chanel pants are the same style/same button I got for $10 a few weeks ago, except a different color)
> View attachment 2580704
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans & cords. Missoni pants, Moschino Cheap & Chic pants
> View attachment 2580710
> View attachment 2580705
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans
> View attachment 2580709
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans (I cannot believe how much his jeans sell for)
> View attachment 2580712
> View attachment 2580711
> 
> 
> St. John skirt, ADAM Adam Lippes skirt
> View attachment 2580706
> View attachment 2580707


 You cleaned up!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is part 2 of my $5 sale! I really cleaned up on designer tees and pants this time
> 
> Akris, Valentino, Chanel, Jil Sander pants (Chanel pants are the same style/same button I got for $10 a few weeks ago, except a different color)
> View attachment 2580704
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans & cords. Missoni pants, Moschino Cheap & Chic pants
> View attachment 2580710
> View attachment 2580705
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans
> View attachment 2580709
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans (I cannot believe how much his jeans sell for)
> View attachment 2580712
> View attachment 2580711
> 
> 
> St. John skirt, ADAM Adam Lippes skirt
> View attachment 2580706
> View attachment 2580707


 
Amazing!


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you everybody for your kind comments. I keep wearing it around the house, makes me feel good .


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is part 2 of my $5 sale! I really cleaned up on designer tees and pants this time
> 
> Akris, Valentino, Chanel, Jil Sander pants (Chanel pants are the same style/same button I got for $10 a few weeks ago, except a different color)
> View attachment 2580704
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans & cords. Missoni pants, Moschino Cheap & Chic pants
> View attachment 2580710
> View attachment 2580705
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans
> View attachment 2580709
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans (I cannot believe how much his jeans sell for)
> View attachment 2580712
> View attachment 2580711
> 
> 
> St. John skirt, ADAM Adam Lippes skirt
> View attachment 2580706
> View attachment 2580707


I am constantly amazed at all your $5 finds. LOVE the St. John skirt, perfect for summer. 
Sorry to hear about your mom and your bags. Hopefully that earned you lots of thrift karma. I was thinking the same thing about the necklace, someone just wanted to get rid of everything...


----------



## ladyash

LisaK026 said:


> Ha Ha. This morning we went to an Estate Sale in a 4000 square ft. Montecito Hideaway of a Hollywood Agent.
> http://www.estatesales.net/estate-sales/CA/Santa-Barbara/93108/609450
> I'm not sure if that link will work....but yeah, sometimes we do go to some pretty interesting sales.
> Scroll down on the link for photos.



Omg *drool* 
I want those trio of matching hat boxes!


----------



## skyqueen

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475




OMG...I love that more then most of the current Chanel jewelry. Just so classic!


----------



## ladyash

I haven't been around for ages since work started up again and my sis came for the weekend. No thrifting for me lately, but my sister and I did hit up a charity sale this weekend. The money raised from sales went to perform open heart surgeries in children in third world countries. I ended up finding a stunning brand new Kay Unger dress for $15! It's missing a button,  but it's where the ribbon is tied around the waist so just going to replace it with a generic black button as the others are black spiked ones. They had tons and tons of designer stuff and nothing was over $100. I'm sad that we went so late otherwise I think we could have really made out with a lot of stuff that day. They still had Chanel shoes for $75 (unfortunately size 7) and Chanel sunglasses for $40 (used and were too big on me) when we were there around 3pm. They also had a pair of Chloe flats for $5 that I went back and forth on (they were slightly small and clearly used). Clothes were a mix of new (with tags still from Nordstrom) or used that were donated. They had a few vintage Valentino bags too for around the $40-65 mark but I was good and left them there since they weren't large enough to be practical for me and I already have enough designer bags that I don't carry.


----------



## ladyash

Dress photos! It is navy but my lighting sucks.  The lace trim is on the bottom. Dress says its a size six but um it fits me and I'm a two!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Dress photos! It is navy but my lighting sucks.  The lace trim is on the bottom. Dress says its a size six but um it fits me and I'm a two!


That's beautiful, I love the pleats and lace!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> That's beautiful, I love the pleats and lace!



Me too!! Also, that is the size of the tiny waist...I don't have the ribbon tightened in the dress. I think that may have been why the dress was still there four hours after the sale started. I wanted to go right when it opened at 11am but I had a girl coming to check out my roommates room to potentially move in so had to stay home.  I probably missed out on some really great things that sold earlier in the day.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Do you ever post in the Chanel nail polish thread? I'm sure the girls there could help you out!



That's a great idea!! Thanks I will check it out


----------



## JOODLZ

2goodeyestoo said:


> Post #5433 is also authentic. Took me a while to find it. I think the person who authenticates for Gucci isn't comfortable authenticating vintage. A couple years ago, I got into a nasty argument with someone over there when I told them their bag was a fake. The seller told me to apologize, and I wasn't a real authenticator, but when the main authenticator of Gucci also agreed she had to crawl in her hole. Lol.



Thanks for taking the time to look at this bag...I was confident in it being authentic, based on all its details. I was a little concerned about the unusual shape of the logo patch, but after a long, long search, found an authentic 60's portfolio case on rubylane.com that matched the logo shape, canvas pattern and a similar type of leather trim. Now I'm comfortable about posting it here. Pretty cool for $1 at a community yard sale, huh? Loved your story by the way


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is part 2 of my $5 sale! I really cleaned up on designer tees and pants this time
> 
> Akris, Valentino, Chanel, Jil Sander pants (Chanel pants are the same style/same button I got for $10 a few weeks ago, except a different color)
> View attachment 2580704
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans & cords. Missoni pants, Moschino Cheap & Chic pants
> View attachment 2580710
> View attachment 2580705
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans
> View attachment 2580709
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans (I cannot believe how much his jeans sell for)
> View attachment 2580712
> View attachment 2580711
> 
> 
> St. John skirt, ADAM Adam Lippes skirt
> View attachment 2580706
> View attachment 2580707



WOW...you did it again...love the jeans!



ladyash said:


> Dress photos! It is navy but my lighting sucks.  The lace trim is on the bottom. Dress says its a size six but um it fits me and I'm a two!



Love this...it's so you!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for taking the time to look at this bag...I was confident in it being authentic, based on all its details. I was a little concerned about the unusual shape of the logo patch, but after a long, long search, found an authentic 60's portfolio case on rubylane.com that matched the logo shape, canvas pattern and a similar type of leather trim. Now I'm comfortable about posting it here. Pretty cool for $1 at a community yard sale, huh? Loved your story by the way


Wait a second! Do I see a Gucci on that table and not a Coach?  That is a beautiful Gucci Joodlz....


----------



## rockstarmish

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends, I have found something extraordinary. I have had this beauty up for authentication here in the Chanel thread but was referred elsewhere as they do not authenticate private transactions. I submitted a request to authenticate4u (highly recommend it), paid $7.50 and today I received an answer, it's authentic!
> Let me tell you that I have been itching to share this treasure with you ladies and now I can.
> Here is how I found it.
> This Friday I stopped by my usual Savers and was about to leave empty handed when I glanced over into the jewelry case. There is usually nothing there, so most times I don't even look, but this time I did. The shiny gold tone CC stared back at me. There is NO way this store could have a Chanel necklace, thought I, but asked to see it anyway. Not sure what I was thinking at first, but I had to convince myself to buy it. After inspecting it in the car I realized it was stamped and most likely authentic. Did some googling at home and found an identical one on the bay listed for almost $900.
> So now ladies and gentlemen I present to you my white whale, the absolute best find in my thrifting history - authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace in mint condition $17.50 (with authentication). Can not wait to wear it with something super fancy.
> 
> View attachment 2579471
> View attachment 2579473
> View attachment 2579475


:worthy:
That is just gorgeous!
May I ask what year this could be from?


----------



## Pao9

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for taking the time to look at this bag...I was confident in it being authentic, based on all its details. I was a little concerned about the unusual shape of the logo patch, but after a long, long search, found an authentic 60's portfolio case on rubylane.com that matched the logo shape, canvas pattern and a similar type of leather trim. Now I'm comfortable about posting it here. Pretty cool for $1 at a community yard sale, huh? Loved your story by the way




Now the Gucci storm is about to start!


----------



## Pao9

Ladies I need help. I'm going to Baltimore next week for work and I has a free day planned to shop at the saks company store. I just found out it opens Tuesday to Friday! My free day was Monday! I am devastated!!! Does anyone know any good thrift/consignment stores in Baltimore????? Ahhhhh I am sooo sad


----------



## mewt

I discovered an amazing little second-hand shop with the nicest employees. I found a Valentino cashmere tank/sweater set, CK grey dress with pockets, MbMJ tee (not pictured), and one pretty blue/white pleated dress made in Germany. all priced at what the average Zara stuff would cost. crazy!!







there were also numerous LV (and other brands) bags, one Fendi wallet, and vintage Tiffany/Cartier etc jewelry. can't wait to go back and browse more!


----------



## magdalinka

rockstarmish said:


> :worthy:
> That is just gorgeous!
> May I ask what year this could be from?



Thank you . According to this article I found, it's late 80ies done by Victoire de Castellane. 

http://antiques.about.com/od/markssignatures/tp/Chanel-Costume-Jewelry-Marks.htm
*CHANEL Costume Jewelry Marks*

*Dating Chanel Vintage Costume Jewelry by Deciphering Marks*

By Pamela Wiggins

                 Chanel has used many different marks since the 1950s  including both round and oval cartouche signature plates and sometimes  stamping CHANEL directly into the piece.
 The earliest pieces of Chanel jewelry were unmarked. Most pieces from  the 1930s, '40s and early '50s rarely come up for sale on the secondary  market.
_Below is a sampling of some of the marks used by the House of  Chanel photographed on genuine Chanel pieces, and dates for when those  marks were used. Reproductions and fakes of Chanel jewelry abound, so  take care when identifying and dating this type of jewelry._

*1. Unsigned Chanel - 1930s through the '60s*

0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/p/a/ChanelEarlyStarburstBack.jpg 
 - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
The  earliest pieces of Chanel costume jewelry were unsigned, but they do  have some distinguishing characteristics. Examining the back  construction of this piece shows how some Chanel rhinestones were set  and how some of the backs on their pieces were finished. Not the most  elegant construction on this small piece measuring just 1 3/8" wide, but  quality nonetheless. This piece likely dates to the 1950s or '60s and  may have been sold on a piece of Chanel clothing.
*Limited quantities of Chanel jewelry were marked during the late 1950s and '60s*.  These are usually marked with a round plate bearing the Chanel name  with three stars or sometimes stamped directly on the piece. By and  large though, Chanel costume jewelry made during this period was not  marked and must be identified by the design, components (such as the way  the Gripoix glass is incorporated) and the construction.  
_Note: Click on the thumbnail photo to see the construction of this piece in greater detail._


*2. Chanel Script Mark - 1941*

A line of figural jewelry  was produced with a Chanel script mark in 1941. Although some  well-known print-based guides to costume jewelry attribute pieces marked  Chanel in script to the House of Chanel, costume jewelry historians  have determined that these items were actually made by Chanel Novelty  Co., which was a division of Reinad (an American costume jewelry firm  located in New York). Although it was not operating at the time due  World War II, the House of Chanel house did protest the use of the  Chanel name and production of the novelty line using the Chanel script  mark ceased.
*3. Chanel Round Mark - 1970s*

0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/q/a/Chanel1970s.jpeg 
 - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
This  is one of several similar marks used by the House of Chanel in the 1970s  moving into the early 1980s. It shows the copyright and registered  symbols above CHANEL in block letters on a round cartouche. Below that  is the familiar interlocking CC logo and "Made in France." Marks from  this era can be found both with and without the circular outline shown  here.


*4. Chanel Round Mark - 1980s*

0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/r/a/Chanel1980s1.jpeg 
 - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
Another  variation of the Chanel round signature cartouche, where "Made in  France" has been replaced with the copyright symbol and date. This one  shows a date of 1983 (coincidentally the year Karl Lagerfeld began to  revive the House of Chanel with his fashion genius) leaving no doubt  about the vintage of the piece. Most pieces from the early 1980s were  marked in this way.

*5. Chanel Oval Mark - Late 1980s*

0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/s/a/Chanel1980s2.jpeg 
 - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
This is  one of the first oval marks used by the House of Chanel on costume  jewelry pieces. The numbers signify the collection designed by Victoire  de Castellane (head designer for Chanel) from 1986 to 1989. In this instance the numbers reference collection number 26.

*6. Chanel Oval Mark - 1980s*

0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/t/a/Chanel1980s3.jpeg 
 - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
Another  type of oval Chanel signature cartouche, which can be found both  soldered on and used as a hang tag (as shown here) on a variety of  pieces. The season number is not included on these tags dating to the  1980s.
_Note: Hang tags can easily be added to contemporary Chanel reproductions and fakes as they have been done with Miriam Haskell  costume jewelry so take care when identifying pieces based solely on  the mark present. Look at the overall quality and construction in  comparison to genuine Chanel pieces when determining authenticity._


*7. Chanel Oval Mark - 1990s and Later*

0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/u/a/Chanel1990s.jpeg 
 - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
This  mark was first used by Chanel in 1993 denoting the year the piece was  made along with the season. The letter "P" signifies a piece from the  spring (_printemps_ translates to spring in French) collection, while "A" denotes the fall (_automne_  translates to fall in French) collection for the corresponding year.  Some pieces are marked with "C" for the cruise collection, others have a  "V" but those are less common than the larger spring and fall  collections. Jewelry sold in Chanel boutiques in the 2000s has a very  similar mark, taking the guesswork out of dating these pieces.




JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for taking the time to look at this bag...I was confident in it being authentic, based on all its details. I was a little concerned about the unusual shape of the logo patch, but after a long, long search, found an authentic 60's portfolio case on rubylane.com that matched the logo shape, canvas pattern and a similar type of leather trim. Now I'm comfortable about posting it here. Pretty cool for $1 at a community yard sale, huh? Loved your story by the way


Love your $1 find. It definitely looks authentic to me, hope you enjoy it!


Pao9 said:


> Ladies I need help. I'm going to Baltimore next week for work and I has a free day planned to shop at the saks company store. I just found out it opens Tuesday to Friday! My free day was Monday! I am devastated!!! Does anyone know any good thrift/consignment stores in Baltimore????? Ahhhhh I am sooo sad


Don't be sad pretty Pao! Don't know about Baltimore but Washington is about an hour away, I am sure there are some decent thrifts there.


----------



## storeberry

mewt said:


> I discovered an amazing little second-hand shop with the nicest employees. I found a Valentino cashmere tank/sweater set, CK grey dress with pockets, MbMB tee (not pictured), and one pretty blue/white pleated dress made in Germany. all priced at what the average Zara stuff would cost. crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were also numerous LV (and other brands) bags, one Fendi wallet, and vintage Tiffany/Cartier etc jewelry. can't wait to go back and browse more!




Wow, great finds! The CK dress is very unique! Where is this place?


----------



## mewt

storeberry said:


> Wow, great finds! The CK dress is very unique! Where is this place?



in central hong kong! I pass by it so often, never seriously browsed it until today. their stuff isn't cheap cheap, no $1-5 sales unfortunately, but all quality goods that are clean and pristine. still very decent prices, compared to other "brand name second hand" stores I've come across.


----------



## chowlover2

mewt said:


> I discovered an amazing little second-hand shop with the nicest employees. I found a Valentino cashmere tank/sweater set, CK grey dress with pockets, MbMJ tee (not pictured), and one pretty blue/white pleated dress made in Germany. all priced at what the average Zara stuff would cost. crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were also numerous LV (and other brands) bags, one Fendi wallet, and vintage Tiffany/Cartier etc jewelry. can't wait to go back and browse more!




You look adorable in your finds!


----------



## Tomsmom

mewt said:


> I discovered an amazing little second-hand shop with the nicest employees. I found a Valentino cashmere tank/sweater set, CK grey dress with pockets, MbMJ tee (not pictured), and one pretty blue/white pleated dress made in Germany. all priced at what the average Zara stuff would cost. crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were also numerous LV (and other brands) bags, one Fendi wallet, and vintage Tiffany/Cartier etc jewelry. can't wait to go back and browse more!


 
Great finds and you wear them so well !


----------



## elvisgurly

Pao9 said:


> Ladies I need help. I'm going to Baltimore next week for work and I has a free day planned to shop at the saks company store. I just found out it opens Tuesday to Friday! My free day was Monday! I am devastated!!! Does anyone know any good thrift/consignment stores in Baltimore????? Ahhhhh I am sooo sad




Are you close to the Leesburg Outlets?  I would also check www.thethriftshopper.com to look for thrift stores.


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for taking the time to look at this bag...I was confident in it being authentic, based on all its details. I was a little concerned about the unusual shape of the logo patch, but after a long, long search, found an authentic 60's portfolio case on rubylane.com that matched the logo shape, canvas pattern and a similar type of leather trim. Now I'm comfortable about posting it here. Pretty cool for $1 at a community yard sale, huh? Loved your story by the way


Wait...isn't that the COACH table? What's that bag doing there?


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Wait a second! Do I see a Gucci on that table and not a Coach?  That is a beautiful Gucci Joodlz....


Too funny. I just said the same thing, before I saw your comment. :lolots:


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Thank you . According to this article I found, it's late 80ies done by Victoire de Castellane.
> 
> http://antiques.about.com/od/markssignatures/tp/Chanel-Costume-Jewelry-Marks.htm
> *CHANEL Costume Jewelry Marks*
> 
> *Dating Chanel Vintage Costume Jewelry by Deciphering Marks*
> 
> By Pamela Wiggins
> 
> Chanel has used many different marks since the 1950s  including both round and oval cartouche signature plates and sometimes  stamping CHANEL directly into the piece.
> The earliest pieces of Chanel jewelry were unmarked. Most pieces from  the 1930s, '40s and early '50s rarely come up for sale on the secondary  market.
> _Below is a sampling of some of the marks used by the House of  Chanel photographed on genuine Chanel pieces, and dates for when those  marks were used. Reproductions and fakes of Chanel jewelry abound, so  take care when identifying and dating this type of jewelry._
> 
> *1. Unsigned Chanel - 1930s through the '60s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/p/a/ChanelEarlyStarburstBack.jpg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> The  earliest pieces of Chanel costume jewelry were unsigned, but they do  have some distinguishing characteristics. Examining the back  construction of this piece shows how some Chanel rhinestones were set  and how some of the backs on their pieces were finished. Not the most  elegant construction on this small piece measuring just 1 3/8" wide, but  quality nonetheless. This piece likely dates to the 1950s or '60s and  may have been sold on a piece of Chanel clothing.
> *Limited quantities of Chanel jewelry were marked during the late 1950s and '60s*.  These are usually marked with a round plate bearing the Chanel name  with three stars or sometimes stamped directly on the piece. By and  large though, Chanel costume jewelry made during this period was not  marked and must be identified by the design, components (such as the way  the Gripoix glass is incorporated) and the construction.
> _Note: Click on the thumbnail photo to see the construction of this piece in greater detail._
> 
> 
> *2. Chanel Script Mark - 1941*
> 
> A line of figural jewelry  was produced with a Chanel script mark in 1941. Although some  well-known print-based guides to costume jewelry attribute pieces marked  Chanel in script to the House of Chanel, costume jewelry historians  have determined that these items were actually made by Chanel Novelty  Co., which was a division of Reinad (an American costume jewelry firm  located in New York). Although it was not operating at the time due  World War II, the House of Chanel house did protest the use of the  Chanel name and production of the novelty line using the Chanel script  mark ceased.
> *3. Chanel Round Mark - 1970s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/q/a/Chanel1970s.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> This  is one of several similar marks used by the House of Chanel in the 1970s  moving into the early 1980s. It shows the copyright and registered  symbols above CHANEL in block letters on a round cartouche. Below that  is the familiar interlocking CC logo and "Made in France." Marks from  this era can be found both with and without the circular outline shown  here.
> 
> 
> *4. Chanel Round Mark - 1980s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/r/a/Chanel1980s1.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> Another  variation of the Chanel round signature cartouche, where "Made in  France" has been replaced with the copyright symbol and date. This one  shows a date of 1983 (coincidentally the year Karl Lagerfeld began to  revive the House of Chanel with his fashion genius) leaving no doubt  about the vintage of the piece. Most pieces from the early 1980s were  marked in this way.
> 
> *5. Chanel Oval Mark - Late 1980s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/s/a/Chanel1980s2.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> This is  one of the first oval marks used by the House of Chanel on costume  jewelry pieces. The numbers signify the collection designed by Victoire  de Castellane (head designer for Chanel) from 1986 to 1989. In this instance the numbers reference collection number 26.
> 
> *6. Chanel Oval Mark - 1980s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/t/a/Chanel1980s3.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> Another  type of oval Chanel signature cartouche, which can be found both  soldered on and used as a hang tag (as shown here) on a variety of  pieces. The season number is not included on these tags dating to the  1980s.
> _Note: Hang tags can easily be added to contemporary Chanel reproductions and fakes as they have been done with Miriam Haskell  costume jewelry so take care when identifying pieces based solely on  the mark present. Look at the overall quality and construction in  comparison to genuine Chanel pieces when determining authenticity._
> 
> 
> *7. Chanel Oval Mark - 1990s and Later*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/u/a/Chanel1990s.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> This  mark was first used by Chanel in 1993 denoting the year the piece was  made along with the season. The letter "P" signifies a piece from the  spring (_printemps_ translates to spring in French) collection, while "A" denotes the fall (_automne_  translates to fall in French) collection for the corresponding year.  Some pieces are marked with "C" for the cruise collection, others have a  "V" but those are less common than the larger spring and fall  collections. Jewelry sold in Chanel boutiques in the 2000s has a very  similar mark, taking the guesswork out of dating these pieces.


Great info, thanks for sharing. I know a lot about Vintage Chanel bags, but nothing about Chanel jewelry.


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is part 2 of my $5 sale! I really cleaned up on designer tees and pants this time
> 
> Akris, Valentino, Chanel, Jil Sander pants (Chanel pants are the same style/same button I got for $10 a few weeks ago, except a different color)
> View attachment 2580704
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans & cords. Missoni pants, Moschino Cheap & Chic pants
> View attachment 2580710
> View attachment 2580705
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans
> View attachment 2580709
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli jeans (I cannot believe how much his jeans sell for)
> View attachment 2580712
> View attachment 2580711
> 
> 
> St. John skirt, ADAM Adam Lippes skirt
> View attachment 2580706
> View attachment 2580707


 I need to come out to Texas and go thrift shopping. I am amazed at what you Texans find!


----------



## Ladybug09

mewt said:


> I discovered an amazing little second-hand shop with the nicest employees. I found a Valentino cashmere tank/sweater set, CK grey dress with pockets, MbMJ tee (not pictured), and one pretty blue/white pleated dress made in Germany. all priced at what the average Zara stuff would cost. crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there were also numerous LV (and other brands) bags, one Fendi wallet, and vintage Tiffany/Cartier etc jewelry. can't wait to go back and browse more!




Super cute!






elvisgurly said:


> Are you close to the Leesburg Outlets?  I would also check www.thethriftshopper.com to look for thrift stores.


I am. I will definitely check it out.








LisaK026 said:


> I need to come out to Texas and go thrift shopping. I am amazed at what you Texans find!



My moms friend is always talking about the Texas thrifts.


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Thank you . According to this article I found, it's late 80ies done by Victoire de Castellane.
> 
> http://antiques.about.com/od/markssignatures/tp/Chanel-Costume-Jewelry-Marks.htm
> *CHANEL Costume Jewelry Marks*
> 
> *Dating Chanel Vintage Costume Jewelry by Deciphering Marks*
> 
> By Pamela Wiggins
> 
> Chanel has used many different marks since the 1950s  including both round and oval cartouche signature plates and sometimes  stamping CHANEL directly into the piece.
> The earliest pieces of Chanel jewelry were unmarked. Most pieces from  the 1930s, '40s and early '50s rarely come up for sale on the secondary  market.
> _Below is a sampling of some of the marks used by the House of  Chanel photographed on genuine Chanel pieces, and dates for when those  marks were used. Reproductions and fakes of Chanel jewelry abound, so  take care when identifying and dating this type of jewelry._
> 
> *1. Unsigned Chanel - 1930s through the '60s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/p/a/ChanelEarlyStarburstBack.jpg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> The  earliest pieces of Chanel costume jewelry were unsigned, but they do  have some distinguishing characteristics. Examining the back  construction of this piece shows how some Chanel rhinestones were set  and how some of the backs on their pieces were finished. Not the most  elegant construction on this small piece measuring just 1 3/8" wide, but  quality nonetheless. This piece likely dates to the 1950s or '60s and  may have been sold on a piece of Chanel clothing.
> *Limited quantities of Chanel jewelry were marked during the late 1950s and '60s*.  These are usually marked with a round plate bearing the Chanel name  with three stars or sometimes stamped directly on the piece. By and  large though, Chanel costume jewelry made during this period was not  marked and must be identified by the design, components (such as the way  the Gripoix glass is incorporated) and the construction.
> _Note: Click on the thumbnail photo to see the construction of this piece in greater detail._
> 
> 
> *2. Chanel Script Mark - 1941*
> 
> A line of figural jewelry  was produced with a Chanel script mark in 1941. Although some  well-known print-based guides to costume jewelry attribute pieces marked  Chanel in script to the House of Chanel, costume jewelry historians  have determined that these items were actually made by Chanel Novelty  Co., which was a division of Reinad (an American costume jewelry firm  located in New York). Although it was not operating at the time due  World War II, the House of Chanel house did protest the use of the  Chanel name and production of the novelty line using the Chanel script  mark ceased.
> *3. Chanel Round Mark - 1970s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/q/a/Chanel1970s.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> This  is one of several similar marks used by the House of Chanel in the 1970s  moving into the early 1980s. It shows the copyright and registered  symbols above CHANEL in block letters on a round cartouche. Below that  is the familiar interlocking CC logo and "Made in France." Marks from  this era can be found both with and without the circular outline shown  here.
> 
> 
> *4. Chanel Round Mark - 1980s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/r/a/Chanel1980s1.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> Another  variation of the Chanel round signature cartouche, where "Made in  France" has been replaced with the copyright symbol and date. This one  shows a date of 1983 (coincidentally the year Karl Lagerfeld began to  revive the House of Chanel with his fashion genius) leaving no doubt  about the vintage of the piece. Most pieces from the early 1980s were  marked in this way.
> 
> *5. Chanel Oval Mark - Late 1980s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/s/a/Chanel1980s2.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> This is  one of the first oval marks used by the House of Chanel on costume  jewelry pieces. The numbers signify the collection designed by Victoire  de Castellane (head designer for Chanel) from 1986 to 1989. In this instance the numbers reference collection number 26.
> 
> *6. Chanel Oval Mark - 1980s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/t/a/Chanel1980s3.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> Another  type of oval Chanel signature cartouche, which can be found both  soldered on and used as a hang tag (as shown here) on a variety of  pieces. The season number is not included on these tags dating to the  1980s.
> _Note: Hang tags can easily be added to contemporary Chanel reproductions and fakes as they have been done with Miriam Haskell  costume jewelry so take care when identifying pieces based solely on  the mark present. Look at the overall quality and construction in  comparison to genuine Chanel pieces when determining authenticity._
> 
> 
> *7. Chanel Oval Mark - 1990s and Later*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/u/a/Chanel1990s.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> This  mark was first used by Chanel in 1993 denoting the year the piece was  made along with the season. The letter "P" signifies a piece from the  spring (_printemps_ translates to spring in French) collection, while "A" denotes the fall (_automne_  translates to fall in French) collection for the corresponding year.  Some pieces are marked with "C" for the cruise collection, others have a  "V" but those are less common than the larger spring and fall  collections. Jewelry sold in Chanel boutiques in the 2000s has a very  similar mark, taking the guesswork out of dating these pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your $1 find. It definitely looks authentic to me, hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Don't be sad pretty Pao! Don't know about Baltimore but Washington is about an hour away, I am sure there are some decent thrifts there.




You are right! I will probably try DC. I saw the have buffalo exchange there!!


----------



## Pao9

elvisgurly said:


> Are you close to the Leesburg Outlets?  I would also check www.thethriftshopper.com to look for thrift stores.




I'm not sure! Never heard of it! I will check it out online! Any good stores???


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Wait a second! Do I see a Gucci on that table and not a Coach?  That is a beautiful Gucci Joodlz....



Thanks...It is!!! Did you see the Fendi I bought a week or so ago? And this week I bought a cute little D&B at SA for $13.99. I'm just an opportunistic purse shopper, really 



Pao9 said:


> Now the Gucci storm is about to start!



I wish...I've only come across three so far, but always looking!


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> Wait...isn't that the COACH table? What's that bag doing there?





LisaK026 said:


> Too funny. I just said the same thing, before I saw your comment. :lolots:



hahahahaha!!!


----------



## BeatriceP

Hi,ladies! I've seen you found amazing Burberry finds at the thrift store! Could you please help me authenticate this Burberry shirt I got for 1 $ by looking at the tag and other details? I haven't washed it yet and I'm not planning to if the item turns to be fake. Thank you in advance


----------



## magdalinka

AlJom said:


> Hi,ladies! I've seen you found amazing Burberry finds at the thrift store! Could you please help me authenticate this Burberry shirt I got for 1 $ by looking at the tag and other details? I haven't washed it yet and I'm not planning to if the item turns to be fake. Thank you in advance


I honestly don't see anything off about it. I looks like a real Burberry shirt to me


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> Dress photos! It is navy but my lighting sucks.  The lace trim is on the bottom. Dress says its a size six but um it fits me and I'm a two!


 
It is stunning!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Finally catching up  - here are a few finds from the past couple weeks 

I love vintage finds - plus my thrift store marks them super cheap. Scored this fun 80s dress (note the super shoulder pads, batwing sleeves and drop waist) for just $2.99!





Not sure where I'll wear it but I couldn't leave this Kate Spade silk dress for $15.










Grabbed this Vera Bradley tote for $1.99 for my 7 year old - it's going to be her beach bag


----------



## elvisgurly

Pao9 said:


> I'm not sure! Never heard of it! I will check it out online! Any good stores???




The Leesburg outlet has Barney's and Saks Off The Fifth and a few designer jean outlets among other stores.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...It is!!! Did you see the Fendi I bought a week or so ago? And this week I bought a cute little D&B at SA for $13.99. I'm just an opportunistic purse shopper, really
> 
> 
> Yep, I saw that great Fendi! Haven't seen D&B yet, but I do understand...you are an equal opportunity purse shopper and I truly can relate.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...It is!!! Did you see the Fendi I bought a week or so ago? And this week I bought a cute little D&B at SA for $13.99. I'm just an opportunistic purse shopper, really
> 
> 
> Just in time for Spring...


----------



## Raven3766

Ladies, haven't posted in a while.  I found a Longchamp suitcase for $6.99. It needs cleaning, but I will accept the challenge. Those are actually my first and last initials of my name.
http://


http://


----------



## jiffer

elvisgurly said:


> Are you close to the Leesburg Outlets?  I would also check http://www.thethriftshopper.com to look for thrift stores.


I wish we did have a good thrift store in the Baltimore area. I have been searching for years but no such luck. There is a Saks off 5th ave and Neiman Marcus Last Call in Arundel Mills Mall. The mall is worth a visit. There are a ton of outlet stores there. It depends where in Baltimore you will be but it usually is only 15-20 drive to Arundel Mills from Baltimore.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, haven't posted in a while.  I found a Longchamp suitcase for $6.99. It needs cleaning, but I will accept the challenge. Those are actually my first and last initials of my name.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



That's awesome! It was meant for you!


----------



## UnderTheStars

I don't have a pic but I got the perfect LBD by Michael Kors today for $17. It's perfection, y'all.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, haven't posted in a while. I found a Longchamp suitcase for $6.99. It needs cleaning, but I will accept the challenge. Those are actually my first and last initials of my name.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 Meant for you!


----------



## Raven3766

Thank Krissie and Chow, I am going to clean it up; maybe I will take a trip this Summer.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...It is!!! Did you see the Fendi I bought a week or so ago? And this week I bought a cute little D&B at SA for $13.99. I'm just an opportunistic purse shopper, really
> 
> Yep, I saw that great Fendi! Haven't seen D&B yet, but I do understand...you are an equal opportunity purse shopper and I truly can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...It is!!! Did you see the Fendi I bought a week or so ago? And this week I bought a cute little D&B at SA for $13.99. I'm just an opportunistic purse shopper, really
> 
> Just in time for Spring...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks...it's all about opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, haven't posted in a while.  I found a Longchamp suitcase for $6.99. It needs cleaning, but I will accept the challenge. Those are actually my first and last initials of my name.
> http://
> http://
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How cool is this!
> 
> 
> 
> chowlover2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meant for you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar...almost wet my plants when I saw it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Tuuli35

Happy Easter!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...it's all about opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is this!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new avatar...almost wet my plants when I saw it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lazlo8

First Jean Paul Gaultier piece in my wardrobe!



Windowpane ... lovely construction ... made in Italy...

$2.50 and was a gift from Mom who insisted on paying ...






buttons ... beautiful!





Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...





I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans.  I like structure.  Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas.  In a bad way ...





I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ...  made it two toned ... color blocking!

Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments. 





It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> First Jean Paul Gaultier piece in my wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Windowpane ... lovely construction ... made in Italy...
> 
> $2.50 and was a gift from Mom who insisted on paying ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttons ... beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans. I like structure. Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas. In a bad way ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ... made it two toned ... color blocking!
> 
> Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...


What a wonderful find! Love love love it!  You are such a great visionary seamstress. You see how beautifully something is made or you make it beautiful; great job on your skirt.


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

*lazlo8*, that blazer is one of my favorite items in this thread ever!  Its beautiful.





I dont know what all this garble is - it wont let me edit it out.


----------



## JOODLZ

Tuuli35 said:


> Happy Easter!



So where's the rest of the bag...wanna see!



lazlo8 said:


> First Jean Paul Gaultier piece in my wardrobe!
> 
> Windowpane ... lovely construction ... made in Italy...
> 
> $2.50 and was a gift from Mom who insisted on paying ...
> 
> buttons ... beautiful!
> 
> Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...
> 
> I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans.  I like structure.  Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas.  In a bad way ...
> 
> I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ...  made it two toned ... color blocking!
> 
> Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments.
> 
> It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...



Beautiful blazer...YAY for Mom! Love what you did with the skirt!

Happy Easter to all my Thrifty Friends!!! 

Back to my roots...this was my birthday present yesterday  1996 Soho Handle Bag for $19.99 at GW...really luscious leather.


----------



## storeberry

Happy Birthday Joodlz!! Great find as usual!


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> So where's the rest of the bag...wanna see!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful blazer...YAY for Mom! Love what you did with the skirt!
> 
> Happy Easter to all my Thrifty Friends!!!
> 
> Back to my roots...this was my birthday present yesterday  1996 Soho Handle Bag for $19.99 at GW...really luscious leather.


I actually posted this while I was in the SA to ask opinion. It was drawstring bucket bag and after I compared the tags with the one I already have and belive it to be authentic but ended up not buying it. There were many reasons, it was too beat up for $25 and the paint had rubbed off in many places, suede lining had spots and back side had something that looked like mold. I have sworn not to buy any bag which even might have this issue, this is a frustrating fight you cant win. I wasnt sure it could be restored.


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> So where's the rest of the bag...wanna see!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful blazer...YAY for Mom! Love what you did with the skirt!
> 
> Happy Easter to all my Thrifty Friends!!!
> 
> Back to my roots...this was my birthday present yesterday  1996 Soho Handle Bag for $19.99 at GW...really luscious leather.


 
Thank you!  Happy Birthday Dear Friend, finder and keeper of all Coach!   Curator of the Coach Safe House and Underground Railroad ... where all Coach can go to recover from TB and pen marks and dryness and abusive relationships with careless human types!


Can I rub you for good luck?I amso baffled by the fact that you find all these bags!  There's freakin NONE here. I mean ... I thrift like a MoFo and I find ... maybe one a year .... MAYBE ... I do not understand!  Are the vintage Coach bags not allowed to cross the Rcky Mountains!?



PaisleyDaisy said:


> *lazlo8*, that blazer is one of my favorite items in this thread ever! Its beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what all this garble is - it wont let me edit it out.


 
hahah you crack me up ... no clue what that garble was either .... probably the sacred find vintage Coach bags lost knowledge Art!

*tries to re-read it!*

I love how beautifully made the JPG Blazer is. The stripes on the pockets align with the rest of the body of the jacket.  That's ITALIAN! I tell you what!  I do love it!  And now it is sentimental Cause MOMO bought it for me. I love her, she cracks me up!



Raven3766 said:


> What a wonderful find! Love love love it! You are such a great visionary seamstress. You see how beautifully something is made or you make it beautiful; great job on your skirt.


 
Thank you!!  You are so sweet to me Raven!  I love that with a mini skirt like this ... the zipper, the waistband is already constructed for me.I like minis sometimes but this ... I would have really needed to be constructed differently ... Shorter and ...really very very thin.  The fact it was acircle skirt already really helped ...  the SiTC Carroe character had a ton of amazing skirts that were like this. Very .. poodle skirt.  It was like ... "HERE's A SKIRT!" ... and I love how a 1950's skirt hangs. It doesn't fly up and show England France and your underpants ....  It moves beautifully cause the weight  of that extra fabric makes it heavy.  

I feel like I solved a $1 Sunday morning thrift problem for mini skirts.  Adding the extra 1/3rd at the bottom makes it still proportional, but gives it a 1950's vibe.  And it took no time ... I expect that next time it will be even faster!


Without the thrifting none of this would ever have happened.It is just too spendy to learn to sew this way without spending ... so little ...

(let that not ... enable me to BUY more SEWING MACHINESSS!!!!(



Tuuli35 said:


> Happy Easter!


 
HEY back at ya!  What is the pretty pretty Gucci?



Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, haven't posted in a while. I found a Longchamp suitcase for $6.99. It needs cleaning, but I will accept the challenge. Those are actually my first and last initials of my name.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 
Yeah ...no words. I LOVE longchamps. Love.  How remarkable and amazing that those are your initials!  Amazing!  I really don't know anyone who does what longchamp does so effortlessly. So chic and so light ... truly functional luxury!  Great find!



Today's goal at Sunday Morning thrift is to spend less than $11 ... and ideally ... $5 ... can I do it?


----------



## Neniel

Hello Ladies,
found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).







I love it!


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> First Jean Paul Gaultier piece in my wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Windowpane ... lovely construction ... made in Italy...
> 
> $2.50 and was a gift from Mom who insisted on paying ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttons ... beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans.  I like structure.  Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas.  In a bad way ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ...  made it two toned ... color blocking!
> 
> Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...



I'm obsessing over Jean Paul Gaultier at the moment. Went to his exhibition in London yesterday and bought some special chocolate eclairs today.


----------



## Tuuli35

jamamcg said:


> I'm obsessing over Jean Paul Gaultier at the moment. Went to his exhibition in London yesterday and bought some special chocolate eclairs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586861


these are so cute


----------



## LisaK026

Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!


That's a really pretty bag.


----------



## chowlover2

Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!




Gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> First Jean Paul Gaultier piece in my wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Windowpane ... lovely construction ... made in Italy...
> 
> $2.50 and was a gift from Mom who insisted on paying ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttons ... beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans.  I like structure.  Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas.  In a bad way ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ...  made it two toned ... color blocking!
> 
> Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...




Great finds and beautiful job on the skirt!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> First Jean Paul Gaultier piece in my wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Windowpane ... lovely construction ... made in Italy...
> 
> $2.50 and was a gift from Mom who insisted on paying ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttons ... beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans.  I like structure.  Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas.  In a bad way ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ...  made it two toned ... color blocking!
> 
> Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...


 
That JPG blazer is awesome and I love, love the skirt~what you did!


----------



## lazlo8

I spent $8 .....

Let's take a look at what the Easter Bunny thrifted ...





Todd Oldham & William Rast ...

Cause what is life without denim? I can't remember when Todd Oldham was hot? ,,,,,,, 90's?






The Rasts are sooo soft ....





The whites are so high waisted that it is crazy .. like ... Oh HAI I'm close to covering your rib cage! Don't worry you guys with the New Laws that are arriving it will be 100% illegal to have a belly button. These will be my jeans when those dark days come ...

Me and Todd ... making sure no one can enjoy any kind of belly button exploitations ...




Dreams Sweater made in Britain ... 





Gieves .... 





Slightly too big for me, too small for the Hubs ....





Sweetheart neckline on this dress I bought to ... use for material or massively reshape

The velvet is burgundy and lovely but these pictures suck

I would say it weighs 5 pounds and I could make two traditional Navajo skirts from it. Priced velvet lately? $20 a yard easy ... and not as nice as this ...






I'll have to try it on to see if the top comes close to fitting. If it does I might be able to give it a circle skirt and make it sort of 50's style ... not sure ... but well worth the $1!


----------



## lazlo8

Glass buttons I took off a 80's silk shirt that was stained and had holes in it ... could tell these were amazing buttons ... look at how one is covered in foil still ...

I will make it into a necklace or bracelet ... beautiful! 








Genesis ...

Pastel Sweater Skirt ...






This is a handmade vintage shirt ...



So many darts and so much shaping. The zipper also is a side zipper and zips down instead of up ... which is awesome and perfect ... who ever forgot to make this the standard ... was delusional ...

The front is higher than the back ...








These are blue velvet ... I was planning to deconstruct these ... possibly make these a pencil skirt ...

It's starting to get warm so time for the sweaters and velvets to flood the thrifts!


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> I'm obsessing over Jean Paul Gaultier at the moment. Went to his exhibition in London yesterday and bought some special chocolate eclairs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586861


 
Awesome awesome eclairs!!  YUM!  Gaultier has always been amazing.  Did you like the exhibition?



chowlover2 said:


> Great finds and beautiful job on the skirt!


 
Thank you!

You asked about Blue Blue Fatty Catty and little Gonzo.  Gonzo has the thickest coat and Spring ishere full bore, so he's gone very wild and vocal.  I brush him a lot and love him up.  He has quite a winter coat to ditch!  Blue is really into eating roses at the moment and has decided that he wants to go outside.  Never before has he wanted to!  It's not good.  I think we need kittens ...



Tomsmom said:


> That JPG blazer is awesome and I love, love the skirt~what you did!


 
Thank you so much Tomsmom!  Show me your projects soon ok?



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally catching up - here are a few finds from the past couple weeks
> 
> I love vintage finds - plus my thrift store marks them super cheap. Scored this fun 80s dress (note the super shoulder pads, batwing sleeves and drop waist) for just $2.99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where I'll wear it but I couldn't leave this Kate Spade silk dress for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed this Vera Bradley tote for $1.99 for my 7 year old - it's going to be her beach bag


 
The vintage 80's ruffle dress is to DIE for! How divine!  Your little girl is so cute!


----------



## rockstarmish

magdalinka said:


> Thank you . According to this article I found, it's late 80ies done by Victoire de Castellane.
> 
> http://antiques.about.com/od/markssignatures/tp/Chanel-Costume-Jewelry-Marks.htm
> *CHANEL Costume Jewelry Marks*
> 
> *Dating Chanel Vintage Costume Jewelry by Deciphering Marks*
> 
> By Pamela Wiggins
> 
> Chanel has used many different marks since the 1950s  including both round and oval cartouche signature plates and sometimes  stamping CHANEL directly into the piece.
> The earliest pieces of Chanel jewelry were unmarked. Most pieces from  the 1930s, '40s and early '50s rarely come up for sale on the secondary  market.
> _Below is a sampling of some of the marks used by the House of  Chanel photographed on genuine Chanel pieces, and dates for when those  marks were used. Reproductions and fakes of Chanel jewelry abound, so  take care when identifying and dating this type of jewelry._
> 
> *1. Unsigned Chanel - 1930s through the '60s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/p/a/ChanelEarlyStarburstBack.jpg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> The  earliest pieces of Chanel costume jewelry were unsigned, but they do  have some distinguishing characteristics. Examining the back  construction of this piece shows how some Chanel rhinestones were set  and how some of the backs on their pieces were finished. Not the most  elegant construction on this small piece measuring just 1 3/8" wide, but  quality nonetheless. This piece likely dates to the 1950s or '60s and  may have been sold on a piece of Chanel clothing.
> *Limited quantities of Chanel jewelry were marked during the late 1950s and '60s*.  These are usually marked with a round plate bearing the Chanel name  with three stars or sometimes stamped directly on the piece. By and  large though, Chanel costume jewelry made during this period was not  marked and must be identified by the design, components (such as the way  the Gripoix glass is incorporated) and the construction.
> _Note: Click on the thumbnail photo to see the construction of this piece in greater detail._
> 
> 
> *2. Chanel Script Mark - 1941*
> 
> A line of figural jewelry  was produced with a Chanel script mark in 1941. Although some  well-known print-based guides to costume jewelry attribute pieces marked  Chanel in script to the House of Chanel, costume jewelry historians  have determined that these items were actually made by Chanel Novelty  Co., which was a division of Reinad (an American costume jewelry firm  located in New York). Although it was not operating at the time due  World War II, the House of Chanel house did protest the use of the  Chanel name and production of the novelty line using the Chanel script  mark ceased.
> *3. Chanel Round Mark - 1970s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/q/a/Chanel1970s.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> This  is one of several similar marks used by the House of Chanel in the 1970s  moving into the early 1980s. It shows the copyright and registered  symbols above CHANEL in block letters on a round cartouche. Below that  is the familiar interlocking CC logo and "Made in France." Marks from  this era can be found both with and without the circular outline shown  here.
> 
> 
> *4. Chanel Round Mark - 1980s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/r/a/Chanel1980s1.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> Another  variation of the Chanel round signature cartouche, where "Made in  France" has been replaced with the copyright symbol and date. This one  shows a date of 1983 (coincidentally the year Karl Lagerfeld began to  revive the House of Chanel with his fashion genius) leaving no doubt  about the vintage of the piece. Most pieces from the early 1980s were  marked in this way.
> 
> *5. Chanel Oval Mark - Late 1980s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/s/a/Chanel1980s2.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> This is  one of the first oval marks used by the House of Chanel on costume  jewelry pieces. The numbers signify the collection designed by Victoire  de Castellane (head designer for Chanel) from 1986 to 1989. In this instance the numbers reference collection number 26.
> 
> *6. Chanel Oval Mark - 1980s*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/t/a/Chanel1980s3.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> Another  type of oval Chanel signature cartouche, which can be found both  soldered on and used as a hang tag (as shown here) on a variety of  pieces. The season number is not included on these tags dating to the  1980s.
> _Note: Hang tags can easily be added to contemporary Chanel reproductions and fakes as they have been done with Miriam Haskell  costume jewelry so take care when identifying pieces based solely on  the mark present. Look at the overall quality and construction in  comparison to genuine Chanel pieces when determining authenticity._
> 
> 
> *7. Chanel Oval Mark - 1990s and Later*
> 
> 0.tqn.com/d/antiques/1/6/u/a/Chanel1990s.jpeg
> - Photo by Jay B. Siegel
> This  mark was first used by Chanel in 1993 denoting the year the piece was  made along with the season. The letter "P" signifies a piece from the  spring (_printemps_ translates to spring in French) collection, while "A" denotes the fall (_automne_  translates to fall in French) collection for the corresponding year.  Some pieces are marked with "C" for the cruise collection, others have a  "V" but those are less common than the larger spring and fall  collections. Jewelry sold in Chanel boutiques in the 2000s has a very  similar mark, taking the guesswork out of dating these pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your $1 find. It definitely looks authentic to me, hope you enjoy it!
> 
> Don't be sad pretty Pao! Don't know about Baltimore but Washington is about an hour away, I am sure there are some decent thrifts there.


Wow! Fantastic! Thanks for the info!


----------



## JOODLZ

storeberry said:


> Happy Birthday Joodlz!! Great find as usual!



Thanks!



Tuuli35 said:


> I actually posted this while I was in the SA to ask opinion. It was drawstring bucket bag and after I compared the tags with the one I already have and belive it to be authentic but ended up not buying it. There were many reasons, it was too beat up for $25 and the paint had rubbed off in many places, suede lining had spots and back side had something that looked like mold. I have sworn not to buy any bag which even might have this issue, this is a frustrating fight you cant win. I wasnt sure it could be restored.



Awww, probably a good decision to walk away, but sad nonetheless!



lazlo8 said:


> Thank you!  Happy Birthday Dear Friend, finder and keeper of all Coach!   Curator of the Coach Safe House and Underground Railroad ... where all Coach can go to recover from TB and pen marks and dryness and abusive relationships with careless human types!
> 
> Can I rub you for good luck?I amso baffled by the fact that you find all these bags!  There's freakin NONE here. I mean ... I thrift like a MoFo and I find ... maybe one a year .... MAYBE ... I do not understand!  Are the vintage Coach bags not allowed to cross the Rcky Mountains!?



Thank you soooo much! I love the new title you've so graciously bestowed upon me  Sending you lots and lots of Coach rubs...keep thriftin' like a MoFo and they will come!



Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> I love it!



Gorgeous bag...congrats!



jamamcg said:


> I'm obsessing over Jean Paul Gaultier at the moment. Went to his exhibition in London yesterday and bought some special chocolate eclairs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586861



YUM!



lazlo8 said:


> Glass buttons I took off a 80's silk shirt that was stained and had holes in it ... could tell these were amazing buttons ... look at how one is covered in foil still ...
> 
> I will make it into a necklace or bracelet ... beautiful!
> 
> Genesis ...
> 
> Pastel Sweater Skirt ...
> 
> This is a handmade vintage shirt ...
> 
> So many darts and so much shaping. The zipper also is a side zipper and zips down instead of up ... which is awesome and perfect ... who ever forgot to make this the standard ... was delusional ...
> 
> The front is higher than the back ...
> 
> These are blue velvet ... I was planning to deconstruct these ... possibly make these a pencil skirt ...
> 
> It's starting to get warm so time for the sweaters and velvets to flood the thrifts!



Love the buttons and springy thingy's!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Glass buttons I took off a 80's silk shirt that was stained and had holes in it ... could tell these were amazing buttons ... look at how one is covered in foil still ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis ...
> 
> Pastel Sweater Skirt ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a handmade vintage shirt ...
> 
> 
> 
> So many darts and so much shaping. The zipper also is a side zipper and zips down instead of up ... which is awesome and perfect ... who ever forgot to make this the standard ... was delusional ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are blue velvet ... I was planning to deconstruct these ... possibly make these a pencil skirt ...
> 
> It's starting to get warm so time for the sweaters and velvets to flood the thrifts!



Laz you are on a thriftin" roll!  Congratulations, love the jeans!


----------



## Raven3766

Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!


This is a beautiful bag, I must say I have never seen one like this...it's is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I'm obsessing over Jean Paul Gaultier at the moment. Went to his exhibition in London yesterday and bought some special chocolate eclairs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586861


 
Jama those are so pretty I don't think I could eat them.  But I would try with a nice hot cup of Chanel coffee.


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, probably a good decision to walk away, but sad nonetheless!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soooo much! I love the new title you've so graciously bestowed upon me  Sending you lots and lots of Coach rubs...keep thriftin' like a MoFo and they will come!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag...congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the buttons and springy thingy's!



I know  it was very hard


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, haven't posted in a while.  I found a Longchamp suitcase for $6.99. It needs cleaning, but I will accept the challenge. Those are actually my first and last initials of my name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Love Longchamp.....this seems like it would be the ultimate lightweight but sturdy travel bag.  Their totes are fabulous to travel with!  



lazlo8 said:


> Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans.  I like structure.  Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas.  In a bad way ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ...  made it two toned ... color blocking!
> 
> Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...



Adore the gingham skirt and the way you made it longer!  What a great idea!  

And the JPG jacket is quite a find



JOODLZ said:


> So where's the rest of the bag...wanna see!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful blazer...YAY for Mom! Love what you did with the skirt!
> 
> Happy Easter to all my Thrifty Friends!!!
> 
> Back to my roots...this was my birthday present yesterday  1996 Soho Handle Bag for $19.99 at GW...really luscious leather.



Happy belated Birthday, Joodlz!artyhat:


----------



## authenticplease

Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!



What a find!!  I would have been so excited too!  I adore this bag, I even made a special trip to the boutique when it first came out to touch/view it in person



jamamcg said:


> I'm obsessing over Jean Paul Gaultier at the moment. Went to his exhibition in London yesterday and bought some special chocolate eclairs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586861



Did you enjoy the exhibit?!  What a nice way to spend the day......I would have wanted to walk through more than once to 'take in as much as possible'.....I always feel like I missed something the first time. And the eclairs are so cool!!


----------



## jamamcg

authenticplease said:


> What a find!!  I would have been so excited too!  I adore this bag, I even made a special trip to the boutique when it first came out to touch/view it in person
> 
> 
> 
> Did you enjoy the exhibit?!  What a nice way to spend the day......I would have wanted to walk through more than once to 'take in as much as possible'.....I always feel like I missed something the first time. And the eclairs are so cool!!



The exhibit was really good. And the way they had set everything out you could get close to the garments to see the fine details. And a bonus you could take photos which is quite rare also I read an article with mr Gaultier and he said that London was such an inspiration for him so this exhibition has 40% more pieces on show and anywhere else.


----------



## LuxeDeb

lazlo8 said:


> Glass buttons I took off a 80's silk shirt that was stained and had holes in it ... could tell these were amazing buttons ... look at how one is covered in foil still ...
> 
> I will make it into a necklace or bracelet ... beautiful!
> Genesis ...
> 
> Pastel Sweater Skirt ...
> 
> This is a handmade vintage shirt ...
> So many darts and so much shaping. The zipper also is a side zipper and zips down instead of up ... which is awesome and perfect ... who ever forgot to make this the standard ... was delusional ...
> 
> The front is higher than the back ...These are blue velvet ... I was planning to deconstruct these ... possibly make these a pencil skirt ...
> 
> It's starting to get warm so time for the sweaters and velvets to flood the thrifts!


Love the buttons. So fun. You are finding some great stuff!



Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> 
> 
> I love it!



That is gorgeous! I love the weight of it & the thick strap. Perfect for jeans. Nice find!



Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, haven't posted in a while.  I found a Longchamp suitcase for $6.99. It needs cleaning, but I will accept the challenge. Those are actually my first and last initials of my name.



Cool find! Longchamp & your initials...what's not to love about that 



lazlo8 said:


> First Jean Paul Gaultier piece in my wardrobe!
> Windowpane ... lovely construction ... made in Italy...
> 
> $2.50 and was a gift from Mom who insisted on paying ...
> 
> 
> buttons ... beautiful!
> 
> Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...
> 
> I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans.  I like structure.  Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas.  In a bad way ...
> 
> I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ...  made it two toned ... color blocking!
> 
> Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments.
> 
> It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...



That JPG blazer is so chic. Just wonderful! And you made that little skirt look just amazing. You are so talented!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Did anyone else hit the Buffalo Exchange Earth Day $1 sale on Saturday??
This was the 1st year I have gone. I heard that some designer stuff is always included, so it's not just junk...and that was true! It was a little crazy, but I got some amazing stuff. They hold it in the parking lot, so you cannot try anything on. Half the stuff I bought does not fit, but what fits is awesome.  I have to catch up on my pics~


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Awesome awesome eclairs!! YUM! Gaultier has always been amazing. Did you like the exhibition?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> You asked about Blue Blue Fatty Catty and little Gonzo. Gonzo has the thickest coat and Spring ishere full bore, so he's gone very wild and vocal. I brush him a lot and love him up. He has quite a winter coat to ditch! Blue is really into eating roses at the moment and has decided that he wants to go outside. Never before has he wanted to! It's not good. I think we need kittens ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Tomsmom! Show me your projects soon ok?
> 
> 
> 
> The vintage 80's ruffle dress is to DIE for! How divine! Your little girl is so cute!


How about walking Blue on a leash? I used to walk my Grandmother's Siamese around the block twice a day and he loved it!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> Did anyone else hit the Buffalo Exchange Earth Day $1 sale on Saturday??
> This was the 1st year I have gone. I heard that some designer stuff is always included, so it's not just junk...and that was true! It was a little crazy, but I got some amazing stuff. They hold it in the parking lot, so you cannot try anything on. Half the stuff I bought does not fit, but what fits is awesome.  I have to catch up on my pics~



Can't believe I missed it! I went last year and got joie, Marc Jacobs and a bunch of other designers all for a buck!


----------



## googlybear

Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!


Such a cute bag! Great score!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tuuli35 said:


> I know  it was very hard



But it's really brutal when you think you can rehab (resurrect) a bag and you just can't. Been there, done that too many times!



authenticplease said:


> Happy belated Birthday, Joodlz!artyhat:



Thanks!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Hi ladies,

Don't be too harsh on me because I did spend a little more on my finds from the last time I showed you pictures. Lol. Look at how the tag is in the middle of that scarf. Who in their right mind does things like this?


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Don't be too harsh on me because I did spend a little more on my finds from the last time I showed you pictures. Lol. Look at how the tag is in the middle of that scarf. Who in their right mind does things like this?


 OMG! That Hermes scarf is an incredible find! It's a beauty as well.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Don't be too harsh on me because I did spend a little more on my finds from the last time I showed you pictures. Lol. Look at how the tag is in the middle of that scarf. Who in their right mind does things like this?



Perfect beautiful scarf!!


----------



## storeberry

Hermes scarf at $4.99?? That's a real bargain!


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Don't be too harsh on me because I did spend a little more on my finds from the last time I showed you pictures. Lol. Look at how the tag is in the middle of that scarf. Who in their right mind does things like this?




Lovely scarf and great St John!


----------



## elvisgurly

genevieve0812 said:


> Found Kate Spade at the town recycling center ie. FREE! And it's in great condition



Awesome find & can't beat free lol.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Don't be too harsh on me because I did spend a little more on my finds from the last time I showed you pictures. Lol. Look at how the tag is in the middle of that scarf. Who in their right mind does things like this?
> 
> 
> Shame on you for spending so much money!  Goodness gracious great finds!


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased this today....$1.60.
http://


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally catching up  - here are a few finds from the past couple weeks
> 
> I love vintage finds - plus my thrift store marks them super cheap. Scored this fun 80s dress (note the super shoulder pads, batwing sleeves and drop waist) for just $2.99!
> 
> Not sure where I'll wear it but I couldn't leave this Kate Spade silk dress for $15.
> 
> Grabbed this Vera Bradley tote for $1.99 for my 7 year old - it's going to be her beach bag


That Kate Spade dress is so pretty, hope you find an occasion to wear it. 


Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, haven't posted in a while.  I found a Longchamp suitcase for $6.99. It needs cleaning, but I will accept the challenge. Those are actually my first and last initials of my name.
> http://http://


Nice find Raven, now you can go travel in style 


lazlo8 said:


> First Jean Paul Gaultier piece in my wardrobe!
> Windowpane ... lovely construction ... made in Italy...
> 
> $2.50 and was a gift from Mom who insisted on paying ...
> buttons ... beautiful!
> 
> Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...
> 
> I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans.  I like structure.  Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas.  In a bad way ...
> 
> I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ...  made it two toned ... color blocking!
> 
> Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments.
> It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...


Gorgeous blazer and love what you have done with the skirt!


Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> 
> I love it!


That bag is so different and gorgeous, congrats!


JOODLZ said:


> So where's the rest of the bag...wanna see!
> 
> Beautiful blazer...YAY for Mom! Love what you did with the skirt!
> 
> Happy Easter to all my Thrifty Friends!!!
> 
> Back to my roots...this was my birthday present yesterday  1996 Soho Handle Bag for $19.99 at GW...really luscious leather.


Woot woot!! Happy birthday JOODLZ! Nice bday find. 


2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Don't be too harsh on me because I did spend a little more on my finds from the last time I showed you pictures. Lol. Look at how the tag is in the middle of that scarf. Who in their right mind does things like this?


O. M. G. !!!!! What a beautiful find, congrats! It always irks me how they put the tags on scarves in Savers. But as long as they keep the H scarves coming, they can do whatever they want with the tags


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased this today....$1.60.
> http://


Very pretty find, will be great for summer!


----------



## Ladybug09

Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!




Beautiful, beautiful bag!






chowlover2 said:


> How about walking Blue on a leash? I used to walk my Grandmother's Siamese around the block twice a day and he loved it!



I had a cat who would play dead on me every time I would try to put a leash on him. He would just go limp.


----------



## JOODLZ

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Don't be too harsh on me because I did spend a little more on my finds from the last time I showed you pictures. Lol. Look at how the tag is in the middle of that scarf. Who in their right mind does things like this?



Gorgeous scarf...bad, bad Value Village price-tag person!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased this today....$1.60.
> http://



How cute!



magdalinka said:


> Woot woot!! Happy birthday JOODLZ! Nice bday find.



Thanks!


----------



## vanfall

Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> found this Fendi Silvana yesterday in a thrift store near Basel for 200 CHF (round 225 $).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!




woaah! one of my most wanted purse!! so jealous of you. enjoy!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased this today....$1.60.
> http://


 
Love the color!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased this today....$1.60.



J'adore Mini Dior! So pretty for Spring! 



2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Don't be too harsh on me because I did spend a little more on my finds from the last time I showed you pictures. Lol. Look at how the tag is in the middle of that scarf. Who in their right mind does things like this?



We all go nuts for anything Hermes or Chanel here! What a fantastic find. Gorgeous Fall colors, but who could wait that long to use it! Hopefully the threads can be pushed back into place after you remove the price tag. The tagger was very careless. Makes me mad when I see stuff like that.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my recent thrift finds. I have not had a chance to take pics of my Buffalo Exchange $1 sale items yet.

Max Mara jacket $9




Theory nubuck leather shirt $6




Rena Lange jacket $10. Romeo Gigli pants $5. Tracy Reese black pants $9


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent thrift finds. I have not had a chance to take pics of my Buffalo Exchange $1 sale items yet.
> 
> Max Mara jacket $9
> View attachment 2590547
> View attachment 2590548
> 
> 
> Theory nubuck leather shirt $6
> View attachment 2590549
> View attachment 2590550
> 
> 
> Rena Lange jacket $10. Romeo Gigli pants $5. Tracy Reese black pants $9
> View attachment 2590554
> View attachment 2590555


 I am loving that leather shirt!


----------



## LisaK026

*FASHION QUESTION*
My new lacy Free People sweater, has a really low back and when I wear it, it is constantly falling off my shoulders. Does anyone have an easy fix for this problem? It seems like there must be something.


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> *FASHION QUESTION*
> My new lacy Free People sweater, has a really low back and when I wear it, it is constantly falling off my shoulders. Does anyone have an easy fix for this problem? It seems like there must be something.



I would try putting Hollywood tape on your shoulders. Hope that works!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LisaK026 said:


> *FASHION QUESTION*
> My new lacy Free People sweater, has a really low back and when I wear it, it is constantly falling off my shoulders. Does anyone have an easy fix for this problem? It seems like there must be something.



Double sided tape or toupe tape


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased this today....$1.60.
> http://


 
I love Dior!  How lovely!

I have on Dior nail polish today ... it's pretty ...



Ladybug09 said:


> I had a cat who would play dead on me every time I would try to put a leash on him. He would just go limp.


 
I was going to tell Chowlover2 about how Blue does this!  He can't have even a collar on ... he thinks it is a snake.  He cowers and cries and spends 12 hours in a closet.  Even cords terrify him.  

He's over his Spring Fever now I think ...  it may have been cause I was outside so much.  He wanted to be with his people.



LisaK026 said:


> *FASHION QUESTION*
> My new lacy Free People sweater, has a really low back and when I wear it, it is constantly falling off my shoulders. Does anyone have an easy fix for this problem? It seems like there must be something.


 
Piece of ribbon at the back, with a snap fastener ...  like ... a horizontal stabilizer bar ...


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> I would try putting Hollywood tape on your shoulders. Hope that works!





KrissieNO.5 said:


> Double sided tape or toupe tape





lazlo8 said:


> Piece of ribbon at the back, with a snap fastener ...  like ... a horizontal stabilizer bar ...


Thanks guys! I actually found a pretty piece of ribbon and wove it through the lace. I think it will work. I knew I could depend on my thrifty friends for an answer.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> I love Dior! How lovely!
> 
> I have on Dior nail polish today ... it's pretty ...
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to tell Chowlover2 about how Blue does this! He can't have even a collar on ... he thinks it is a snake. He cowers and cries and spends 12 hours in a closet. Even cords terrify him.
> 
> He's over his Spring Fever now I think ... it may have been cause I was outside so much. He wanted to be with his people.
> 
> 
> 
> Piece of ribbon at the back, with a snap fastener ... like ... a horizontal stabilizer bar ...


Blue is too funny. It's actually best if they don't go outside at all ( if they are indoor cats ), otherwise you get stuck doing the midnight run thing ( my BFF's cat and my 2 dogs do that ) Just when you are headed for bed they sneak out and you have to chase them down.


----------



## magdalinka

Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today.  Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style). 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2592393
View attachment 2592394
View attachment 2592397
View attachment 2592398


----------



## lazlo8

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today. Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592393
> View attachment 2592394
> View attachment 2592397
> View attachment 2592398


 
OH MYYYYY!!!  That prada bag is TDF!

I like the scarf!  Beautiful!



chowlover2 said:


> Blue is too funny. It's actually best if they don't go outside at all ( if they are indoor cats ), otherwise you get stuck doing the midnight run thing ( my BFF's cat and my 2 dogs do that ) Just when you are headed for bed they sneak out and you have to chase them down.


 
Yeah Blue's a freak  ... he's so odd.  He opens doors, he unplugs things,  he is scared of thunder.  And quakes.  They are indoor cats. Coyotes and cars up here make it too dangerous.  They seem to have calmed down ...

Do your chow chows get Spring Fever?


----------



## storeberry

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today.  Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592393
> View attachment 2592394
> View attachment 2592397
> View attachment 2592398




Did I hear Prada?? Wow wow!!!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> OH MYYYYY!!! That prada bag is TDF!
> 
> I like the scarf! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Blue's a freak ... he's so odd. He opens doors, he unplugs things, he is scared of thunder. And quakes. They are indoor cats. Coyotes and cars up here make it too dangerous. They seem to have calmed down ...
> 
> Do your chow chows get Spring Fever?


 Beau does! He is neutered, but he keeps trying to mate with Rita. Bites on her ears and such. He acts like he is saying " Come on, you know you want to! " And Rita growls and says " No way " !


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today.  Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592393
> View attachment 2592394
> View attachment 2592397
> View attachment 2592398


 

Lovely Prada!  and the scarf is so pretty.



I haven't found much at all lately ,not even a sushi magnet!


----------



## ladyash

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today.  Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592393
> View attachment 2592394
> View attachment 2592397
> View attachment 2592398




Ohhh I love that scarf!! So vibrant and pretty for Spring.


----------



## lazlo8

I had a coupon yesterday for $10 off $20 and a 40% off coupon that combined again ... once in a blue moon this happens! So I was excited, and then went a bit later than I would have liked to the store. They still had nice things for me....






James Perse casual khaki jacket ... the cotton on this? The material? It's amazinnnnngggg so soft. You know what is weird is that I don't actually own anything like this ... The material on James Perse always grabs my attention.











Sutton Studio green silk blouse ... still trying to keep the promise I made to thrift more tops ...





Vince Pants and a pair of ... sort of crazy pants? By Dollhouse, cheap junior brand .. been looking for printed jeans forever so I had to. 








Arbonne hand lotion (it was still sealed) and Barielle Falling star and Sally Hansen Teal Satin... 






There's not even words for how annoyed I was that the vince pants were priced so high ... and yet fit so beautifully ... luckily I had coupons!






Not sure if you can see here ... vintage half slip with awesome lace ....


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

Freakin ton of ric rack and bias tape ... fabulous!

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]16 YARDS of bias tape!? Who knew!? I had no idea that they were once generous with bias tape! Not in my lifetime![/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

Danskos ... 

I bought these to sell ... cause they sell well on [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Flea[/FONT] Bay ... and will end up paying for me to thrift so ,,, why not?

Ok so I bought two books ... one is a McDougall cookbook (he's the MD who wants everyone to eat potatoes and not dairy or meat ...) and I found a gardening book fro the 60's that was unused ...

It had this article cut out and folded up in it ...





Beautiful graphics ...





NYT 1969





Coupon for a CHAINSAW!!! I have been looking for that!  All I need now is .. a time machine ... or a Delorean and some Scientist with fuffy white hair ...

I didn't show you the green velvet blazer ... it's Worthington so not so fancy but ... so pretty! And there was also a scarf by Vera made in Japan ... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worthington...556022?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item54084d98f6

There's an ebay picture if you are curious .. only mine is this beautiful color of green! Which is why I bought it the color overwhelmed me!

Sometimes I like to see everything that someone bought .. like show me all of it ... allll offff ittttt

It cost $14 ... total


----------



## magdalinka

lazlo8 said:


> OH MYYYYY!!!  That prada bag is TDF!
> 
> I like the scarf!  Beautiful!
> 
> Yeah Blue's a freak  ... he's so odd.  He opens doors, he unplugs things,  he is scared of thunder.  And quakes.  They are indoor cats. Coyotes and cars up here make it too dangerous.  They seem to have calmed down ...
> 
> Do your chow chows get Spring Fever?





storeberry said:


> Did I hear Prada?? Wow wow!!!





Tomsmom said:


> Lovely Prada!  and the scarf is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't found much at all lately ,not even a sushi magnet!





ladyash said:


> Ohhh I love that scarf!! So vibrant and pretty for Spring.


Thank you guys! 
Tomsmom - hopefully the dry spell won't last long. *Sending Chanel & Hermes vibes*


lazlo8 said:


> I had a coupon yesterday for $10 off $20 and a 40% off coupon that combined again ... once in a blue moon this happens! So I was excited, and then went a bit later than I would have liked to the store. They still had nice things for me....
> 
> 
> James Perse casual khaki jacket ... the cotton on this? The material? It's amazinnnnngggg so soft. You know what is weird is that I don't actually own anything like this ... The material on James Perse always grabs my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sutton Studio green silk blouse ... still trying to keep the promise I made to thrift more tops ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Pants and a pair of ... sort of crazy pants? By Dollhouse, cheap junior brand .. been looking for printed jeans forever so I had to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbonne hand lotion (it was still sealed) and Barielle Falling star and Sally Hansen Teal Satin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not even words for how annoyed I was that the vince pants were priced so high ... and yet fit so beautifully ... luckily I had coupons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can see here ... vintage half slip with awesome lace ....


Love the color of that silk blouse and good for you for bringing the Vince home. Never say no to Vince I say 
"intelligence" hand cream... *scratches head* I wonder if it's smarter than a fifth grader


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today. Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592393
> View attachment 2592394
> View attachment 2592397
> View attachment 2592398


 
That bag is in great condition! The scarf is so pretty....what wonderful finds!


----------



## lazlo8

magdalinka said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Love the color of that silk blouse and good for you for bringing the Vince home. Never say no to Vince I say
> "intelligence" hand cream... *scratches head* I wonder if it's smarter than a fifth grader


 

The blouse is beautifully made, after I steamed out all out it looks brand new. Beautiful bottons ... They are $150 retail ..

I thought it was pretty hilarious that I was all offended by the $6.99 price on the Vince! And the green velvet blazer was $8.99 (Worthington is sold at JC Penny) and the James Perse was $3.99 ... Thrift store prices are always hilarious. I love it when the coupons overlap ... Two blazers, silk shirt, 2 pairs of pants, scarf, two books, notions galore, 2 polishes and some really ... intelligent lotion. And Danskos! Freakin $14? That is crazy! 

I hope the lotion isn't too smart for its own good. Or that it won't give my hands a smart mouth! No one likes a hand with a smart mouth!


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> First Jean Paul Gaultier piece in my wardrobe!
> 
> 
> 
> Windowpane ... lovely construction ... made in Italy...
> 
> $2.50 and was a gift from Mom who insisted on paying ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttons ... beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom tried to tell me not to buy this ... cause that's her job I think ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently have accepted that I own far too many blazer and not enough cardigans.  I like structure.  Cardigans make me feel like I am in my Pajamas.  In a bad way ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this gingham mini skirt from H&M for $1 months ago ... I love the thickness of the waist band and the buttons but I needed more length ... so I added a double hem. Like a 50's skirt ...  made it two toned ... color blocking!
> 
> Now I LOVE this ... wore it a few days ago and got a ton of compliments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a circle skirt, so I had to cut the pattern pieces on the bias ... it all worked out very well ...




Love that skirt.


----------



## Pao9

Finally able to post some pics in between trips. Just got back from Baltimore and going to buenos aires on Monday!   

DVF wool vest, braided $5


Bottega veneta wool and silk pants $3



Sisley  coat $25


All saints spitalfields( love this) $12


Soft joie blouse $5


Alice and Olivia silk top $6
Joie silk pants $5


Tabitha Simmons brand new bootie $40





Derek lam sandals $5


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today.  Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592393
> View attachment 2592394
> View attachment 2592397
> View attachment 2592398



Is the hardware warm or cool to the touch. It might be bakelite (warm) or agate (cool). Either way, it's gorgeous. Love the T&C scarf too.

I found a T&C leather jewelry pouch a short while ago at GW for $1.99. I posted it to the AT jewelry thread, but no replay. If anyone wants to have a look, it's here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...jewelry-or-seller-30027-544.html#post26576358. I'm pretty sure, simply by the quality, that it's genuine...gorgeous red leather!


----------



## storeberry

Pao9 said:


> Finally able to post some pics in between trips. Just got back from Baltimore and going to buenos aires on Monday!
> 
> DVF wool vest, braided $5
> View attachment 2593778
> 
> Bottega veneta wool and silk pants $3
> View attachment 2593779
> View attachment 2593780
> 
> Sisley  coat $25
> View attachment 2593781
> 
> All saints spitalfields( love this) $12
> View attachment 2593782
> 
> Soft joie blouse $5
> View attachment 2593783
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk top $6
> Joie silk pants $5
> View attachment 2593785
> 
> Tabitha Simmons brand new bootie $40
> View attachment 2593786
> 
> View attachment 2593784
> 
> 
> Derek lam sandals $5
> View attachment 2593788




The DVF vest is beautiful! Love the braided design! 

The boots are lovely & sexy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Pao9 said:


> Finally able to post some pics in between trips. Just got back from Baltimore and going to buenos aires on Monday!
> 
> DVF wool vest, braided $5
> View attachment 2593778
> 
> Bottega veneta wool and silk pants $3
> View attachment 2593779
> View attachment 2593780
> 
> Sisley  coat $25
> View attachment 2593781
> 
> All saints spitalfields( love this) $12
> View attachment 2593782
> 
> Soft joie blouse $5
> View attachment 2593783
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk top $6
> Joie silk pants $5
> View attachment 2593785
> 
> Tabitha Simmons brand new bootie $40
> View attachment 2593786
> 
> View attachment 2593784
> 
> 
> Derek lam sandals $5
> View attachment 2593788


 
Love it all especially the Joie and DVF!!


----------



## sparklysushi

No photos but at a boot sale (here in England), I found a genuine Hermes scarf for...wait for it....20p!! I kept it for a bit but never wore it so ended up selling it. Best bargain ever!! I found it in the bottom of a load of old scarfs that this lady was selling for her mum.


----------



## heartoflove

Coming out of thrift ban...

This was pretty expensive but I couldn't leave it behind. It's a pretty navy blue DVF for $25. To keep or sell? It's a nice tea dress length.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today. Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592393
> View attachment 2592394
> View attachment 2592397
> View attachment 2592398


 That bag is divine!


lazlo8 said:


> I had a coupon yesterday for $10 off $20 and a 40% off coupon that combined again ... once in a blue moon this happens! So I was excited, and then went a bit later than I would have liked to the store. They still had nice things for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Perse casual khaki jacket ... the cotton on this? The material? It's amazinnnnngggg so soft. You know what is weird is that I don't actually own anything like this ... The material on James Perse always grabs my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sutton Studio green silk blouse ... still trying to keep the promise I made to thrift more tops ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Pants and a pair of ... sort of crazy pants? By Dollhouse, cheap junior brand .. been looking for printed jeans forever so I had to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbonne hand lotion (it was still sealed) and Barielle Falling star and Sally Hansen Teal Satin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not even words for how annoyed I was that the vince pants were priced so high ... and yet fit so beautifully ... luckily I had coupons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can see here ... vintage half slip with awesome lace ....


Love the DVF vest, I am a sucker for detail!


----------



## elvisgurly

Some of my recent finds







A lot of retroish/bohemian tops










A 90's play suit that barely fit me lol




A gingham skort


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Freakin ton of ric rack and bias tape ... fabulous!
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]16 YARDS of bias tape!? Who knew!? I had no idea that they were once generous with bias tape! Not in my lifetime![/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Danskos ...
> 
> I bought these to sell ... cause they sell well on [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Flea[/FONT] Bay ... and will end up paying for me to thrift so ,,, why not?
> 
> Ok so I bought two books ... one is a McDougall cookbook (he's the MD who wants everyone to eat potatoes and not dairy or meat ...) and I found a gardening book fro the 60's that was unused ...
> 
> It had this article cut out and folded up in it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful graphics ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYT 1969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coupon for a CHAINSAW!!! I have been looking for that! All I need now is .. a time machine ... or a Delorean and some Scientist with fuffy white hair ...
> 
> I didn't show you the green velvet blazer ... it's Worthington so not so fancy but ... so pretty! And there was also a scarf by Vera made in Japan ...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worthington...556022?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item54084d98f6
> 
> There's an ebay picture if you are curious .. only mine is this beautiful color of green! Which is why I bought it the color overwhelmed me!
> 
> Sometimes I like to see everything that someone bought .. like show me all of it ... allll offff ittttt
> 
> It cost $14 ... total



$14....good grief....great purchases!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You seriously find some of my favorite stuff! I am OBSESSED with the DVF vest!!!!



Pao9 said:


> Finally able to post some pics in between trips. Just got back from Baltimore and going to buenos aires on Monday!
> 
> DVF wool vest, braided $5
> View attachment 2593778
> 
> Bottega veneta wool and silk pants $3
> View attachment 2593779
> View attachment 2593780
> 
> Sisley  coat $25
> View attachment 2593781
> 
> All saints spitalfields( love this) $12
> View attachment 2593782
> 
> Soft joie blouse $5
> View attachment 2593783
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk top $6
> Joie silk pants $5
> View attachment 2593785
> 
> Tabitha Simmons brand new bootie $40
> View attachment 2593786
> 
> View attachment 2593784
> 
> 
> Derek lam sandals $5
> View attachment 2593788


----------



## storeberry

heartoflove said:


> Coming out of thrift ban...
> 
> This was pretty expensive but I couldn't leave it behind. It's a pretty navy blue DVF for $25. To keep or sell? It's a nice tea dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594448




Definitely a keeper! Love the dainty tea dress!


----------



## JOODLZ

Pao9 said:


> Finally able to post some pics in between trips. Just got back from Baltimore and going to buenos aires on Monday!
> 
> DVF wool vest, braided $5
> View attachment 2593778
> 
> Bottega veneta wool and silk pants $3
> View attachment 2593779
> View attachment 2593780
> 
> Sisley  coat $25
> View attachment 2593781
> 
> All saints spitalfields( love this) $12
> View attachment 2593782
> 
> Soft joie blouse $5
> View attachment 2593783
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk top $6
> Joie silk pants $5
> View attachment 2593785
> 
> Tabitha Simmons brand new bootie $40
> View attachment 2593786
> 
> View attachment 2593784
> 
> 
> Derek lam sandals $5
> View attachment 2593788



Love it all...braided vest ooh, aah!


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> Some of my recent finds
> 
> View attachment 2594876
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594879
> 
> 
> A lot of retroish/bohemian tops
> 
> View attachment 2594881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594886
> 
> 
> A 90's play suit that barely fit me lol
> 
> View attachment 2594887
> 
> 
> A gingham skort
> 
> View attachment 2594888



What a haul...cool stuff and lots of it!


----------



## Tomsmom

elvisgurly said:


> Some of my recent finds
> 
> View attachment 2594876
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594879
> 
> 
> A lot of retroish/bohemian tops
> 
> View attachment 2594881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594886
> 
> 
> A 90's play suit that barely fit me lol
> 
> View attachment 2594887
> 
> 
> A gingham skort
> 
> View attachment 2594888


 
Love all the tops, great haul!


----------



## chambersb

I had one of those play suits in the 90s.  I wore it to death.  Still have the suede combat boots I wore with it, tho.  

You've inspired me to find another one


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> Finally able to post some pics in between trips. Just got back from Baltimore and going to buenos aires on Monday!
> 
> DVF wool vest, braided $5
> View attachment 2593778
> 
> Bottega veneta wool and silk pants $3
> View attachment 2593779
> View attachment 2593780
> 
> Sisley coat $25
> View attachment 2593781
> 
> All saints spitalfields( love this) $12
> View attachment 2593782
> 
> Soft joie blouse $5
> View attachment 2593783
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk top $6
> Joie silk pants $5
> View attachment 2593785
> 
> Tabitha Simmons brand new bootie $40
> View attachment 2593786
> 
> View attachment 2593784
> 
> 
> Derek lam sandals $5
> View attachment 2593788


I love everything, but I am in love with your vest and would like to marry it!


----------



## elvisgurly

chambersb said:


> I had one of those play suits in the 90s.  I wore it to death.  Still have the suede combat boots I wore with it, tho.
> 
> You've inspired me to find another one


It took me a long time to find one.  Usually on eBay they price them around 30-40ish dollars.  My next goal is to find dresses that look 90ish (stuff like Kelly Kapowski would wear LOL), more retroish tops, & some more bell bottom jeans.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today.  Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592393
> View attachment 2592394
> View attachment 2592397
> View attachment 2592398



What an adorable Prada bag! It maybe vintage, but it looks very modern. 



lazlo8 said:


> Freakin ton of ric rack and bias tape ... fabulous!
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]16 YARDS of bias tape!? Who knew!? I had no idea that they were once generous with bias tape! Not in my lifetime![/FONT]
> 
> 
> Danskos ...
> 
> I bought these to sell ... cause they sell well on [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Flea[/FONT] Bay ... and will end up paying for me to thrift so ,,, why not?
> 
> Ok so I bought two books ... one is a McDougall cookbook (he's the MD who wants everyone to eat potatoes and not dairy or meat ...) and I found a gardening book fro the 60's that was unused ...
> 
> It had this article cut out and folded up in it ...
> 
> Beautiful graphics ...
> 
> NYT 1969
> 
> Coupon for a CHAINSAW!!! I have been looking for that!  All I need now is .. a time machine ... or a Delorean and some Scientist with fuffy white hair ...
> 
> I didn't show you the green velvet blazer ... it's Worthington so not so fancy but ... so pretty! And there was also a scarf by Vera made in Japan ...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worthington...556022?pt=US_CSA_WC_Suits&hash=item54084d98f6
> 
> There's an ebay picture if you are curious .. only mine is this beautiful color of green! Which is why I bought it the color overwhelmed me!
> 
> Sometimes I like to see everything that someone bought .. like show me all of it ... allll offff ittttt
> 
> It cost $14 ... total



I love the pic on the vintage ad. Even I would buy a chainsaw if I had a coupon for a $5 chainsaw! Time machine indeed. I am tickled they had coupons back then. I kept a coupon that was attached to a package (that the cashier never pulled off) from a Paris trip last year. I just think it is so cute in french (even though it was for tampons or something lol)!



lazlo8 said:


> I had a coupon yesterday for $10 off $20 and a 40% off coupon that combined again ... once in a blue moon this happens! So I was excited, and then went a bit later than I would have liked to the store. They still had nice things for me....
> 
> 
> James Perse casual khaki jacket ... the cotton on this? The material? It's amazinnnnngggg so soft. You know what is weird is that I don't actually own anything like this ... The material on James Perse always grabs my attention.
> 
> 
> Sutton Studio green silk blouse ... still trying to keep the promise I made to thrift more tops ...
> 
> Vince Pants and a pair of ... sort of crazy pants? By Dollhouse, cheap junior brand .. been looking for printed jeans forever so I had to.
> Arbonne hand lotion (it was still sealed) and Barielle Falling star and Sally Hansen Teal Satin...
> 
> 
> There's not even words for how annoyed I was that the vince pants were priced so high ... and yet fit so beautifully ... luckily I had coupons!
> Not sure if you can see here ... vintage half slip with awesome lace ....



You are the coupon stacking queen! I am glad you had coupons so you could get the Vince pants. It is nice to have great fitting pants. James Perse makes comfy basics. Great stuff as always!



Pao9 said:


> Finally able to post some pics in between trips. Just got back from Baltimore and going to buenos aires on Monday!
> 
> DVF wool vest, braided $5
> View attachment 2593778
> 
> Bottega veneta wool and silk pants $3
> View attachment 2593779
> View attachment 2593780
> 
> Sisley  coat $25
> View attachment 2593781
> 
> All saints spitalfields( love this) $12
> View attachment 2593782
> 
> Soft joie blouse $5
> View attachment 2593783
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk top $6
> Joie silk pants $5
> View attachment 2593785
> 
> Tabitha Simmons brand new bootie $40
> View attachment 2593786
> 
> View attachment 2593784
> 
> 
> Derek lam sandals $5
> View attachment 2593788



We knew you would find a way to thrift. I think I have those Joie silk pants. We are pants twins! Love the Tabitha Simmons booties!



heartoflove said:


> Coming out of thrift ban...
> 
> This was pretty expensive but I couldn't leave it behind. It's a pretty navy blue DVF for $25. To keep or sell? It's a nice tea dress length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594448



Very cute. I would keep it. It is a gorgeous color!



elvisgurly said:


> Some of my recent finds
> 
> View attachment 2594876
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594879
> 
> 
> A lot of retroish/bohemian tops
> 
> View attachment 2594881
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594885
> 
> 
> View attachment 2594886
> 
> 
> A 90's play suit that barely fit me lol
> 
> View attachment 2594887
> 
> 
> A gingham skort
> 
> View attachment 2594888



Love Ella Moss tops. So comfy.


----------



## FashionNewby14

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty people. Found these 2 things at Savers today.  Vintage Prada bag mint $4 (the clasp is tricky so I bet they couldn't even open the bag to see what brand it is lol). Anyone know what that plasticky hardware material is called? And a floral Tiffany and Co scarf $3 (will probably get sold as it is really not my style).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592393
> View attachment 2592394
> View attachment 2592397
> View attachment 2592398




LOVE the Prada bag!!!  It looks like it may be Bakelite -- I have a bag with handles that look similar that are made of Bakelite. The scarf is oh so lovely too!!  Well done, you!!  



Thank you and have a grand day!!


----------



## ladyash

Guys guess what? Tonight I got to meet one of my all time favourite designers...Zac Posen!!! I also got to try on couture dresses of his during the sample sale...which now makes me want really expensive things. Now I just need the thrift gods to rain Zac Posen for me so I can afford to own some of his stuff. I have tons of pics that I'll post once my phone is charged! These dresses were incredible and fit so amazingly.


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> Guys guess what? Tonight I got to meet one of my all time favourite designers...Zac Posen!!! I also got to try on couture dresses of his during the sample sale...which now makes me want really expensive things. Now I just need the thrift gods to rain Zac Posen for me so I can afford to own some of his stuff. I have tons of pics that I'll post once my phone is charged! These dresses were incredible and fit so amazingly.


 
That's so awesome!  KrissieNo.5 works for him!  He really is awesome and I agree ... that is a man who can make the hell outta a dress.  He also made these amazing studded jeans in collaboration with 7FAM that are in my top 20 pairs for sure!  They were originally close to 1K but I bought them off eBay years later when I was sick with the flu and amazed I hadn't actually died.  So that calls for.... new to me Jeans!

Was he nice?  He looks handsome in his pictures.


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> That's so awesome!  KrissieNo.5 works for him!  He really is awesome and I agree ... that is a man who can make the hell outta a dress.  He also made these amazing studded jeans in collaboration with 7FAM that are in my top 20 pairs for sure!  They were originally close to 1K but I bought them off eBay years later when I was sick with the flu and amazed I hadn't actually died.  So that calls for.... new to me Jeans!
> 
> Was he nice?  He looks handsome in his pictures.



He is sooo nice! Completely adorable in person and that man can make a woman feel good in a garbage bag I think! I wish I could afford everything of his after the sample sale I went to tonight! I shall post pics in a second.


----------



## ladyash

Coco Rocha wore the navy dress in the sixth photo on the runway last night at the charity fashion show/gala. I didn't go but my industry friends that were invited had photos and videos on Facebook and twitter. I was only invited to the sample sale at Holt Renfrew but he was there so it was a great night!


----------



## ladyash

What I tried on that looked fabulous and of course him and I! I love the red dress on me since red is my colour, but the detailing and gathering on the black gave me assets and a shape that I don't normally have. Plus it had a bit of a bustle on the back and I am fairly obsessed with bustles. All the dresses were fabulously boned with a corseted interior that zipped in the back separate from the dress.


----------



## lazlo8

ladyash said:


> What I tried on that looked fabulous and of course him and I! I love the red dress on me since red is my colour, but the detailing and gathering on the black gave me assets and a shape that I don't normally have. Plus it had a bit of a bustle on the back and I am fairly obsessed with bustles. All the dresses were fabulously boned with a corseted interior that zipped in the back separate from the dress.


 

Oh my GAWD!!  I could die!  Look at you in the dresses! If the black one were red, it would be the business!  Amazing and of course that pictureof the two of you is darling!

I bet he liked your awesome blazer too, cause it looks great on you!  I saw the picture when you bought it but not with you in it!  What a lovely night!

His dresses!!!  OMg I could dieee look at the details!


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> Oh my GAWD!!  I could die!  Look at you in the dresses! If the black one were red, it would be the business!  Amazing and of course that pictureof the two of you is darling!
> 
> I bet he liked your awesome blazer too, cause it looks great on you!  I saw the picture when you bought it but not with you in it!  What a lovely night!
> 
> His dresses!!!  OMg I could dieee look at the details!



Oh yes if the black were red (and fit like the red) I'm quite certain I would have tried to find a rich husband at the event LOL!!!!! The black one was incredibly tiny. I couldn't get it zipped all the way up! I had about three inches left at the top that just wouldn't zip. Which is why I have no photos of the back bustle. I'm guessing it may have been around a size 0 but none of the sample dresses had sizes. I think I would have had to remove my upper ribs to get the dress fully zipped. 

You can't see it in the photo but I'm also carrying my 40's tapestry bag. I was all vintage except for my tights and the media kept taking my picture...So I've got to check magazines and who knows where else later to see if there are any great full length pics of me from the event. 

I was amazed at the details and work that it looks like goes into one dress! Everything is just done so well. Definitely something amazing to see in person. I watched the original runway show ( streamed online) when this collection hit the runway at fashion week and it still looks amazing, but up close in real life just shows how complex his designs really are.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Coco Rocha wore the navy dress in the sixth photo on the runway last night at the charity fashion show/gala. I didn't go but my industry friends that were invited had photos and videos on Facebook and twitter. I was only invited to the sample sale at Holt Renfrew but he was there so it was a great night!


His dresses are like sculptures made out of fabric, just gorgeous! I am:greengrin:!


----------



## JOODLZ

ladyash said:


> What I tried on that looked fabulous and of course him and I! I love the red dress on me since red is my colour, but the detailing and gathering on the black gave me assets and a shape that I don't normally have. Plus it had a bit of a bustle on the back and I am fairly obsessed with bustles. All the dresses were fabulously boned with a corseted interior that zipped in the back separate from the dress.



You are simply stunning in those dresses!!! And Zac is a real cutie-pie...oh my!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ladyash said:


> What I tried on that looked fabulous and of course him and I! I love the red dress on me since red is my colour, but the detailing and gathering on the black gave me assets and a shape that I don't normally have. Plus it had a bit of a bustle on the back and I am fairly obsessed with bustles. All the dresses were fabulously boned with a corseted interior that zipped in the back separate from the dress.



Aww zac! I used to work for him and I saw how much work goes into the beauty if his gowns. He is insanely talented. It's like he's a fabric architect. You look stunning in that red gown!


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> What I tried on that looked fabulous and of course him and I! I love the red dress on me since red is my colour, but the detailing and gathering on the black gave me assets and a shape that I don't normally have. Plus it had a bit of a bustle on the back and I am fairly obsessed with bustles. All the dresses were fabulously boned with a corseted interior that zipped in the back separate from the dress.


 

Those dresses are to die for!!!  

Love, love the red on you~it's totally your color and I love the pic of you and him *swoon*


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> What I tried on that looked fabulous and of course him and I! I love the red dress on me since red is my colour, but the detailing and gathering on the black gave me assets and a shape that I don't normally have. Plus it had a bit of a bustle on the back and I am fairly obsessed with bustles. All the dresses were fabulously boned with a corseted interior that zipped in the back separate from the dress.


 That red dress is gorgeous on you!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> His dresses are like sculptures made out of fabric, just gorgeous! I am:greengrin:!



Definitely! I could see them in a museum they are just so well done and structured. They look and feel heavy, but once you put them on they just feel so good. 



JOODLZ said:


> You are simply stunning in those dresses!!! And Zac is a real cutie-pie...oh my!



He is cute isn't he? 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Aww zac! I used to work for him and I saw  how much work goes into the beauty if his gowns. He is insanely  talented. It's like he's a fabric architect. You look stunning in that  red gown!



Jealous you used to work for him!! He brought his model muse Anna Cleavland with him which was another plus of the evening for me since she is ridiculously tall and gorgeous! 



Tomsmom said:


> Those dresses are to die for!!!
> 
> Love, love the red on you~it's totally your color and I love the pic of you and him *swoon*





chowlover2 said:


> That red dress is gorgeous on you!



Thanks! If only I could afford and have a use for a dress that costs the equivalent of my yearly rent or more...Then I could actually own a glorious piece of art! I keep staring at the pics because the dresses just look amazing on. I've never tried anything so glamourous in my life! He encouraged it so I went for it and tried on my favourites that weren't on mannequins.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ladyash said:


> Definitely! I could see them in a museum they are just so well done and structured. They look and feel heavy, but once you put them on they just feel so good.
> 
> 
> 
> He is cute isn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous you used to work for him!! He brought his model muse Anna Cleavland with him which was another plus of the evening for me since she is ridiculously tall and gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! If only I could afford and have a use for a dress that costs the equivalent of my yearly rent or more...Then I could actually own a glorious piece of art! I keep staring at the pics because the dresses just look amazing on. I've never tried anything so glamourous in my life! He encouraged it so I went for it and tried on my favourites that weren't on mannequins.



It was a fun experience working for him! Anna is beautiful, isn't she?


----------



## ladyash

KrissieNO.5 said:


> It was a fun experience working for him! Anna is beautiful, isn't she?




Yes and that girl knows how to work it when the cameras are on her! She also helped me by zipping me into the black dress which was kind of cool. She's very normal down to earth. I was trying to get one of the other ladies to help me that were standing around there, but she just came over and did it instead! Sadly I was probably the only person there that knew who she was because no one else seemed that interested in her. Everyone wanted photos of Zac or to talk to him and here I am chatting her up all by myself! I have a photo of her too that I shall post. I forgot about it last night!


----------



## ladyash

Anna Cleaveland in probably my favourite dress of the night. It was so big and glamourous. *sigh*


----------



## storeberry

ladyash said:


> Anna Cleaveland in probably my favourite dress of the night. It was so big and glamourous. *sigh*




Wow, she looks like a doll! Gorgeous!


----------



## elvisgurly

chambersb said:


> I had one of those play suits in the 90s.  I wore it to death.  Still have the suede combat boots I wore with it, tho.
> 
> You've inspired me to find another one





ladyash said:


> Guys guess what? Tonight I got to meet one of my all time favourite designers...Zac Posen!!! I also got to try on couture dresses of his during the sample sale...which now makes me want really expensive things. Now I just need the thrift gods to rain Zac Posen for me so I can afford to own some of his stuff. I have tons of pics that I'll post once my phone is charged! These dresses were incredible and fit so amazingly.



Hope you had a blast.


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> Coco Rocha wore the navy dress in the sixth photo on the runway last night at the charity fashion show/gala. I didn't go but my industry friends that were invited had photos and videos on Facebook and twitter. I was only invited to the sample sale at Holt Renfrew but he was there so it was a great night!



Wow those are simply gorgeous!  My favorite is the blue one that looks a bit mermaid on the bottom.


----------



## LisaK026

ladyash said:


> Coco Rocha wore the navy dress in the sixth photo on the runway last night at the charity fashion show/gala. I didn't go but my industry friends that were invited had photos and videos on Facebook and twitter. I was only invited to the sample sale at Holt Renfrew but he was there so it was a great night!


Gorgeous & Amazing.


----------



## LisaK026

Tommy Bahama Silk dress $6
Framed print Da Vinci La Scapigliata $6
Hand blown large vase $5


----------



## Daniac

I went into Talize to kill a little time and see what I could find.  Last week I found a nice coach bag that I resold to a friend (it wasn't my style.)  

Today I found a Tour Eiffel tote bag, but I left it behind.  I did pick up a really nice leather bag, but I couldn't really make out the name on the front until I got home.  It was $4.99 and the softest leather, in really fantastic shape.   Turns out it's a Richard Brodeur?  Whoever he is.  

http://www.lempreintecoop.com/DATA/PHOTOITEM/103.jpg

Yasmeen


----------



## Raven3766

Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.


 
Oh Raven that is so terrible ... you will be in my Prayers ...


----------



## TinksDelite

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.



I'm so sorry   Prayers on the way.


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.



Raven, I am so sorry.....

Know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. And I'm sending you a big hug too.


----------



## heartoflove

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.




Love, thoughts, prayers and hugs are with you. Be strong.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.


 

Oh Raven you're definitely in my prayers!  Huge hugs to you!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.




I'm so sorry to hear that Raven. Stay strong, we are here for you if you need us. Sending you lots of virtual hugs, and keeping you and your Mom in my prayers. I lost my Mom in '99, I cried for 3weeks, so much so my chest hurt. It is not easy thing to get through.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.



Raven you and your mom will be in my thoughts and prayers. Much love and many hugs to you.


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.




Oh Raven, although we are all virtual friends you can count on us to be there by your side! I'm so sorry you are going through this. Positive thoughts going your way!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.



Hugs and prayers!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.




((((Raven)))) stay strong. Lots of hugs and thoughts your way.


----------



## Raven3766

Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers. It was difficult for me when my mom first became ill. I remember finding this thread and finding my "virtual" friends. You've kept my mind occupied with second hand finds, witty conversation and comments. Sometimes I tell people about this thread and how I have friends in many places around the world with common interests. I share because I am comfortable with you. This is a difficult time, but it's going to be okay. Thanks again...now continue sharing beautiful dresses, jewelry, purses and pets. They always make me smile.


----------



## lazlo8

A collection of homegrown roses in thrifty vases for Raven's eyeball happiness ...





Vase was a gift from a dear friend 

Roses are called Polka... reminds me of the big fluffy probably polka skirts I bought not long ago at a thrift for $2-$3each ... I remember carrying the bags with the skirt material fluffing out 





Polka





Mangos in a thrifted bowl ... I know it looks small but it so isn't ... that central vase is about 15-18 inches tall





all of these are thrifted vases, pitchers ...

If you stare hard at mangos it doesn't make them ripen faster





I got this at an estate sale close to where I live for $40 ... it's awesome. The weather here ... it will eat all garden furniture but this is invincible ... It's nice to eat banana ice cream out here ...





In February when I am scrounging to make a single bouquet from the garden I always forget about the high season when I have to do arrangements in old thrifted milk glass punch bowls.





Fancy 70's ladies feel this way too.

The thrift recently raised the pattern prices from 25 cents to 75 cents ... !! Holy Jimmy Carter Level Inflation Madness! Has slowed my roll on the pattern buying ....


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> A collection of homegrown roses in thrifty vases for Raven's eyeball happiness ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vase was a gift from a dear friend
> 
> Roses are called Polka... reminds me of the big fluffy probably polka skirts I bought not long ago at a thrift for $2-$3each ... I remember carrying the bags with the skirt material fluffing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangos in a thrifted bowl ... I know it looks small but it so isn't ... that central vase is about 15-18 inches tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of these are thrifted vases, pitchers ...
> 
> If you stare hard at mangos it doesn't make them ripen faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this at an estate sale close to where I live for $40 ... it's awesome. The weather here ... it will eat all garden furniture but this is invincible ... It's nice to eat banana ice cream out here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In February when I am scrounging to make a single bouquet from the garden I always forget about the high season when I have to do arrangements in old thrifted milk glass punch bowls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy 70's ladies feel this way too.
> 
> The thrift recently raised the pattern prices from 25 cents to 75 cents ... !! Holy Jimmy Carter Level Inflation Madness! Has slowed my roll on the pattern buying ....



Laz the roses are simply gorgeous! Holy Jimmy Carteryou are soooo funny!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> A collection of homegrown roses in thrifty vases for Raven's eyeball happiness ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vase was a gift from a dear friend
> 
> Roses are called Polka... reminds me of the big fluffy probably polka skirts I bought not long ago at a thrift for $2-$3each ... I remember carrying the bags with the skirt material fluffing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangos in a thrifted bowl ... I know it looks small but it so isn't ... that central vase is about 15-18 inches tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of these are thrifted vases, pitchers ...
> 
> If you stare hard at mangos it doesn't make them ripen faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this at an estate sale close to where I live for $40 ... it's awesome. The weather here ... it will eat all garden furniture but this is invincible ... It's nice to eat banana ice cream out here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In February when I am scrounging to make a single bouquet from the garden I always forget about the high season when I have to do arrangements in old thrifted milk glass punch bowls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy 70's ladies feel this way too.
> 
> The thrift recently raised the pattern prices from 25 cents to 75 cents ... !! Holy Jimmy Carter Level Inflation Madness! Has slowed my roll on the pattern buying ....


Your rose pics made my day! They are gorg! I just have buds starting, it was so cold and winter was late in leaving PA. I can't get over how many flowers you have, the house must smell like heaven!


----------



## TinksDelite

Beautiful flowers! 

It literally rained Lilly Pulitzer at GW today.  I picked up six sundresses for $7 each and left another four behind (that were 'boutique' priced) I'm hoping they'll still be there on 50% off day.  I've picked up 3 others there recently so they must have a regular donater!

I also picked up two Peter Pilotto Pouches for $7.


----------



## heartoflove

TinksDelite said:


> Beautiful flowers!
> 
> It literally rained Lilly Pulitzer at GW today.  I picked up six sundresses for $7 each and left another four behind (that were 'boutique' priced) I'm hoping they'll still be there on 50% off day.  I've picked up 3 others there recently so they must have a regular donater!
> 
> I also picked up two Peter Pilotto Pouches for $7.




Good deals!!


----------



## authenticplease

Raven.....Sending you virtual flowers ( in thrifted vases) from GA too!  And 










My dear 89 yo neighbors snowball bush and the last of the Azaleas of the season.  Thrifted vases, cleaned out salad dressing jar, secondhand cabinet in background along with most of the dishes inside and 90% off Easter decorations for cupcakes







And the last of the Iris blooms here !  We planted @ 100 purple Iris bulbs (they were free since I cleaned up and thinned a friends flower bed) last weekend so hopefully next year will be even better!!

Waiting on the Annabelle Roses and Annabelle Hydrangeas to bloom next!


----------



## authenticplease

TinksDelite said:


> Beautiful flowers!
> 
> It literally rained Lilly Pulitzer at GW today.  I picked up six sundresses for $7 each and left another four behind (that were 'boutique' priced) I'm hoping they'll still be there on 50% off day.  I've picked up 3 others there recently so they must have a regular donater!
> 
> I also picked up two Peter Pilotto Pouches for $7.



What a. Lillypalooza!!  

I have the same PPforT clutch......perfect for summer!

Laz.....I love your roses!  And your thrifted vases!!  Everything is so picture perfect


----------



## chowlover2

TinksDelite said:


> Beautiful flowers!
> 
> It literally rained Lilly Pulitzer at GW today. I picked up six sundresses for $7 each and left another four behind (that were 'boutique' priced) I'm hoping they'll still be there on 50% off day. I've picked up 3 others there recently so they must have a regular donater!
> 
> I also picked up two Peter Pilotto Pouches for $7.


 Lily-Palooza indeed! Nice score!


authenticplease said:


> Raven.....Sending you virtual flowers ( in thrifted vases) from GA too! And
> 
> View attachment 2602746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602748
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602749
> 
> 
> My dear 89 yo neighbors snowball bush and the last of the Azaleas of the season. Thrifted vases, cleaned out salad dressing jar, secondhand cabinet in background along with most of the dishes inside and 90% off Easter decorations for cupcakes
> 
> View attachment 2602752
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602755
> 
> 
> And the last of the Iris blooms here ! We planted @ 100 purple Iris bulbs (they were free since I cleaned up and thinned a friends flower bed) last weekend so hopefully next year will be even better!!
> 
> Waiting on the Annabelle Roses and Annabelle Hydrangeas to bloom next!
> 
> View attachment 2602758


 So beautiful, I just saw the first  bud on one of my irises today


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> Your rose pics made my day! They are gorg! I just have buds starting, it was so cold and winter was late in leaving PA. I can't get over how many flowers you have, the house must smell like heaven!


 
Aw thank you!   I just counted, there's 10 arrangements .. the biggest one has at least 3 dozen roses and the smaller arrangements have 2 dozen each .... 21 dozen roses in here ... and so so so many more outside.  Life is good when the roses come back!  All the roses I selected were for scent and the ability to cut them and arrange them.  It took a long time to plan this garden (I feel like ... about 10 years) ...  So it's wonderful when it all comes together.  

Polka is on her own roots and I hope to propagate her this year.  She has become huge and so so scary.  The thorns are massive and she's 10 feet tall and wide!  But man ... long stemmed peach pink massive loveliness!!  I wish I could thank the nursery that sold her to me!  (I have 4 bushes ... ) .... This is the year I am learning to make more fruit trees too!

I wouldn't say you had a cold winter.  I would say that the Abominable Snowman looked around in PA, demanded a coat and a ticket to Florida. He said, "This is ridiculous!"

 Amazing you all survived that!



authenticplease said:


> What a. Lillypalooza!!
> 
> I have the same PPforT clutch......perfect for summer!
> 
> Laz.....I love your roses! And your thrifted vases!! Everything is so picture perfect


 
Aw thanks buddy!  It's only perfect for the picture, then there's cats and hubs ...  you know how it goes 



authenticplease said:


> Raven.....Sending you virtual flowers ( in thrifted vases) from GA too! And
> 
> View attachment 2602746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602748
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602749
> 
> 
> My dear 89 yo neighbors snowball bush and the last of the Azaleas of the season. Thrifted vases, cleaned out salad dressing jar, secondhand cabinet in background along with most of the dishes inside and 90% off Easter decorations for cupcakes
> 
> View attachment 2602752
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602755
> 
> 
> And the last of the Iris blooms here ! We planted @ 100 purple Iris bulbs (they were free since I cleaned up and thinned a friends flower bed) last weekend so hopefully next year will be even better!!
> 
> Waiting on the Annabelle Roses and Annabelle Hydrangeas to bloom next!
> 
> View attachment 2602758


 


So many unusual flowers that we can't grow here!  Snowball bush is awesome! You have cupcakes!

I don't know what an Annabelle rose is ...  LOVE hydrangeas!

I suffer from a lack of hydrangea. SO envious of your new iris!  What a score!!

I'll be cleaning out my iris soon ... hoping they multiplied like crazy this year!




TinksDelite said:


> Beautiful flowers!
> 
> It literally rained Lilly Pulitzer at GW today. I picked up six sundresses for $7 each and left another four behind (that were 'boutique' priced) I'm hoping they'll still be there on 50% off day. I've picked up 3 others there recently so they must have a regular donater!
> 
> I also picked up two Peter Pilotto Pouches for $7.


 

Unreal!!  How beautiful!  Really!  SO lucky


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.



Awwww. So sorry to hear this. Big hug!



authenticplease said:


> Raven.....Sending you virtual flowers ( in thrifted vases) from GA too!  And
> 
> View attachment 2602746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602748
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602749
> 
> 
> My dear 89 yo neighbors snowball bush and the last of the Azaleas of the season.  Thrifted vases, cleaned out salad dressing jar, secondhand cabinet in background along with most of the dishes inside and 90% off Easter decorations for cupcakes
> 
> View attachment 2602752
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602755
> 
> 
> And the last of the Iris blooms here !  We planted @ 100 purple Iris bulbs (they were free since I cleaned up and thinned a friends flower bed) last weekend so hopefully next year will be even better!!
> 
> Waiting on the Annabelle Roses and Annabelle Hydrangeas to bloom next!
> 
> View attachment 2602758



Beautiful!



lazlo8 said:


> A collection of homegrown roses in thrifty vases for Raven's eyeball happiness ...
> 
> Vase was a gift from a dear friend
> 
> Roses are called Polka... reminds me of the big fluffy probably polka skirts I bought not long ago at a thrift for $2-$3each ... I remember carrying the bags with the skirt material fluffing out
> 
> Polka
> 
> Mangos in a thrifted bowl ... I know it looks small but it so isn't ... that central vase is about 15-18 inches tall
> 
> all of these are thrifted vases, pitchers ...
> 
> If you stare hard at mangos it doesn't make them ripen faster
> 
> I got this at an estate sale close to where I live for $40 ... it's awesome. The weather here ... it will eat all garden furniture but this is invincible ... It's nice to eat banana ice cream out here ...
> 
> In February when I am scrounging to make a single bouquet from the garden I always forget about the high season when I have to do arrangements in old thrifted milk glass punch bowls.
> 
> Fancy 70's ladies feel this way too.
> 
> The thrift recently raised the pattern prices from 25 cents to 75 cents ... !! Holy Jimmy Carter Level Inflation Madness! Has slowed my roll on the pattern buying ....



Beautiful! I may have to put together a flower shot, too. My peonies just  started blooming and the iris & roses are in full bloom!


----------



## LuxeDeb

TinksDelite said:


> Beautiful flowers!
> 
> It literally rained Lilly Pulitzer at GW today.  I picked up six sundresses for $7 each and left another four behind (that were 'boutique' priced) I'm hoping they'll still be there on 50% off day.  I've picked up 3 others there recently so they must have a regular donater!
> 
> I also picked up two Peter Pilotto Pouches for $7.




Sooo pretty. Lilly Pulitzer has such fun, happy prints. What a great spring score!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my recent thrift finds. I might be flooding you all with my recent finds in the next week (before I go to Germany!)

Stella McCartney pants $10





Marc Jacobs cashmere/wool vest. Under the arms it flares out a bit so it is chicer on than you would think. $6



Repeat cashmere skirt NWT $9



Tory Burch cashmere cardi $19



Etro skirt $14




Maria Calderara silk/virgin wool skirt (Italian) $10


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.


So sorry to hear this. I know it is a really hard time. I went through this with my Mom about six years ago. The people at Hospice are wonderful and they will take great care of your Mom. PM me if you need to talk. I'm thinking about you.  HUGS


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> A collection of homegrown roses in thrifty vases for Raven's eyeball happiness ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vase was a gift from a dear friend
> 
> Roses are called Polka... reminds me of the big fluffy probably polka skirts I bought not long ago at a thrift for $2-$3each ... I remember carrying the bags with the skirt material fluffing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangos in a thrifted bowl ... I know it looks small but it so isn't ... that central vase is about 15-18 inches tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of these are thrifted vases, pitchers ...
> 
> If you stare hard at mangos it doesn't make them ripen faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this at an estate sale close to where I live for $40 ... it's awesome. The weather here ... it will eat all garden furniture but this is invincible ... It's nice to eat banana ice cream out here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In February when I am scrounging to make a single bouquet from the garden I always forget about the high season when I have to do arrangements in old thrifted milk glass punch bowls.


You're definitely the GARDENING GODDESS!!!


----------



## LisaK026

I have had this in my Ebay search     f o r e v e r     waiting for one to come up for under $200. YEAH, today was the day.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.



I am sorry to read this today. Praying for your strength in this difficult time.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> So sorry to hear this. I know it is a really hard time. I went through this with my Mom about six years ago. The people at Hospice are wonderful and they will take great care of your Mom. PM me if you need to talk. I'm thinking about you. HUGS


 
Thank you Lisa, I will.


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> Raven.....Sending you virtual flowers ( in thrifted vases) from GA too! And
> 
> View attachment 2602746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602748
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602749
> 
> 
> My dear 89 yo neighbors snowball bush and the last of the Azaleas of the season. Thrifted vases, cleaned out salad dressing jar, secondhand cabinet in background along with most of the dishes inside and 90% off Easter decorations for cupcakes
> 
> View attachment 2602752
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602755
> 
> 
> And the last of the Iris blooms here ! We planted @ 100 purple Iris bulbs (they were free since I cleaned up and thinned a friends flower bed) last weekend so hopefully next year will be even better!!
> 
> Waiting on the Annabelle Roses and Annabelle Hydrangeas to bloom next!
> 
> View attachment 2602758


 
They are gorgeous; one day I will grow beautiful flowers.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> So sorry to hear this. I know it is a really hard time. I went through this with my Mom about six years ago. The people at Hospice are wonderful and they will take great care of your Mom. PM me if you need to talk. I'm thinking about you. HUGS


 Your designer finds are always wonderful. I'm in love with the black skirt.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you ladies for your thoughts and prayers. It was difficult for me when my mom first became ill. I remember finding this thread and finding my "virtual" friends. You've kept my mind occupied with second hand finds, witty conversation and comments. Sometimes I tell people about this thread and how I have friends in many places around the world with common interests. I share because I am comfortable with you. This is a difficult time, but it's going to be okay. Thanks again...now continue sharing beautiful dresses, jewelry, purses and pets. They always make me smile.



It is indeed wonderful to know we have like-minded friends all over the globe...and a place where we can come to just put the rest of the world aside for a while...more hugs to you!



lazlo8 said:


> A collection of homegrown roses in thrifty vases for Raven's eyeball happiness ...
> 
> Vase was a gift from a dear friend
> 
> Roses are called Polka... reminds me of the big fluffy probably polka skirts I bought not long ago at a thrift for $2-$3each ... I remember carrying the bags with the skirt material fluffing out
> 
> Polka
> 
> Mangos in a thrifted bowl ... I know it looks small but it so isn't ... that central vase is about 15-18 inches tall
> 
> all of these are thrifted vases, pitchers ...
> 
> If you stare hard at mangos it doesn't make them ripen faster
> 
> I got this at an estate sale close to where I live for $40 ... it's awesome. The weather here ... it will eat all garden furniture but this is invincible ... It's nice to eat banana ice cream out here ...
> 
> In February when I am scrounging to make a single bouquet from the garden I always forget about the high season when I have to do arrangements in old thrifted milk glass punch bowls.
> 
> Fancy 70's ladies feel this way too.
> 
> The thrift recently raised the pattern prices from 25 cents to 75 cents ... !! Holy Jimmy Carter Level Inflation Madness! Has slowed my roll on the pattern buying ....



I always love seeing goodies from your garden! Though I don't have a green thumb like you do, I was really surprised when these lovlies popped open a few days ago. My MIL gave me her orchids when she downsized about a year ago...more "eyeball happiness" for everyone!


----------



## JOODLZ

authenticplease said:


> Raven.....Sending you virtual flowers ( in thrifted vases) from GA too!  And
> 
> View attachment 2602746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602748
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602749
> 
> 
> My dear 89 yo neighbors snowball bush and the last of the Azaleas of the season.  Thrifted vases, cleaned out salad dressing jar, secondhand cabinet in background along with most of the dishes inside and 90% off Easter decorations for cupcakes
> 
> View attachment 2602752
> 
> 
> View attachment 2602755
> 
> 
> And the last of the Iris blooms here !  We planted @ 100 purple Iris bulbs (they were free since I cleaned up and thinned a friends flower bed) last weekend so hopefully next year will be even better!!
> 
> Waiting on the Annabelle Roses and Annabelle Hydrangeas to bloom next!
> 
> View attachment 2602758



BEAUTIFUL spring flowers...I love purple irises!


----------



## JNH14

Raven, so sorry to hear about your Mom, I hope she passes peacefully with her loved ones around her.


----------



## chambersb

Omg... Those flowers are absolutely beautiful!!

I'm sorry to hear about your mom, Raven.  These things are very trying and difficult, even when we see it coming.


----------



## magdalinka

Here is my contribution to the floral eye candy. This is my favorite for this time of year, the Pasque flower. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2604208


Blooms very early and stays a while . I wish I could take a good pic but it is not working. 

Laz - absolutely love all your roses. Want to smell them.

Authenticplease - that is a gorgeous arrangement you have over there, must smell nice. And the irises are gorgeous, can't wait for mine to come up. 

LuxDeb - amazing finds as always. Love the cashmere skirt and the Tory. 

LisaK - congrats on your Chanel find. Looks fabulous! 

Joodlz - the orchids are out of this world! I have always wanted to grow them but apparently I lack some essential skill as they never make it around me.


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> I have had this in my Ebay search     f o r e v e r     waiting for one to come up for under $200. YEAH, today was the day.




This is soo adorable! I love it! Are you going to use it as a keychain or display it? The last time I used a keychain, years ago, it was a gorgeous goldtone Judith Leiber & it got all banged up. I hope you display it, so this precious beauty does not get banged up!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are more recent thrift deals. I thought once the consignment stores had their super end of season deals it would dry up here, but that is not the case! 

Nicholas Kirkwood for Erdem heels. Press samples from London, never worn! $14








Nicholas Kirkwood heels were from the S/S 2012 collection. Oscar de la Renta pants $15




Jil Sander top $8. Max Mara top $7




Rozae Nichols leather coat $39


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love those Erdem heels!!! Your finds always make me want to check out my local consignments but when I do I'm always disappointed LOL.




LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more recent thrift deals. I thought once the consignment stores had their super end of season deals it would dry up here, but that is not the case!
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood for Erdem heels. Press samples from London, never worn! $14
> View attachment 2604219
> View attachment 2604220
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604211
> View attachment 2604212
> 
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood heels were from the S/S 2012 collection. Oscar de la Renta pants $15
> View attachment 2604213
> View attachment 2604214
> 
> 
> Jil Sander top $8. Max Mara top $7
> View attachment 2604215
> View attachment 2604216
> 
> 
> Rozae Nichols leather coat $39
> View attachment 2604217
> View attachment 2604218


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.



Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> This is soo adorable! I love it! Are you going to use it as a keychain or display it? The last time I used a keychain, years ago, it was a gorgeous goldtone Judith Leiber & it got all banged up. I hope you display it, so this precious beauty does not get banged up!


Ha ha ha.   On my keychain I have a Sterling Tiffany & Co. Cat, which was once new with beautiful English Hallmarks that is now pretty trashed. I also have  an antique Hotel Del Coronado key fob, that is pretty hard to find (I grew up there) that is equally trashed. I totally agree with you that the Chanel should be displayed....but i doubt that will happen. I believe things should be USED.


----------



## jamamcg

LisaK026 said:


> Ha ha ha.   On my keychain I have a Sterling Tiffany & Co. Cat, which was once new with beautiful English Hallmarks that is now pretty trashed. I also have  an antique Hotel Del Coronado key fob, that is pretty hard to find (I grew up there) that is equally trashed. I totally agree with you that the Chanel should be displayed....but i doubt that will happen. I believe things should be USED.



I love key chains. I totally agree they get so trashed. I have two YSL ones a mcqueen one and a hand of Miriam which says dior on the back. My mcqueen one is so trashed the eyes have worn away.


----------



## kcarmona

Scored these great Rag and Bone jeggings that fit perfect for $4!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Here is my contribution to the floral eye candy. This is my favorite for this time of year, the Pasque flower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604208
> 
> 
> Blooms very early and stays a while . I wish I could take a good pic but it is not working.
> 
> Joodlz - the orchids are out of this world! I have always wanted to grow them but apparently I lack some essential skill as they never make it around me.



I don't think I've ever seen Pasque flowers...very pretty. Fortunately these orchids are thriving on neglect. I've not had much success in the past, but these seem to be doing well...thanks!


----------



## storeberry

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent thrift finds. I might be flooding you all with my recent finds in the next week (before I go to Germany!)
> 
> Tory Burch cashmere cardi $19
> View attachment 2603088




The Tory burch cardi is bright & cheery!!! Love love love!


----------



## storeberry

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.




Raven,my thoughts are with you and your family. Hugss


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Thinking of you ladies...my Saturday find.



















I found two Pottery Barn 100% Jute Chunky rugs 5x8 for my apartment. One dollar a piece. They are in storage. I was not planning to buy rugs before I purchased furniture, but for one dollar I could not pass. I bought them from a man who buys items from storage unit auctions. They sell for over $300 a piece. My dad said they looked new. I also bought a huge Le Creuset dutch oven from him for $10, again in perfect condition. A few weeks he had Mac makeup mixed with a pair of Chanel earrings, everything $1. I sold the earrings over the way for a one BIG wheel. Kept the makeup for myself. hope you don't me talking about finds for the home or is this thread strictly about clothing?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I told them over the way and I might as say it here too. I got a temp job last week. It will pay for my sec. deposit, final exams, and my furniture. I will still look through ts and sell over the way, but I probably not be able to post as much. A means to an end. Minimum wage. I will be happy to graduate because what I make in a week through the temp job, I will be able to make more in a day when I start teaching. Lol. A half of loaf of bread is better than no loaf of bread.

Take care.


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thinking of you ladies...my Saturday find.
> 
> I found two Pottery Barn 100% Jute Chunky rugs 5x8 for my apartment. One dollar a piece. They are in storage. I was not planning to buy rugs before I purchased furniture, but for one dollar I could not pass. I bought them from a man who buys items from storage unit auctions. They sell for over $300 a piece. My dad said they looked new. I also bought a huge Le Creuset dutch oven from him for $10, again in perfect condition. A few weeks he had Mac makeup mixed with a pair of Chanel earrings, everything $1. I sold the earrings over the way for a one BIG wheel. Kept the makeup for myself. hope you don't me talking about finds for the home or is this thread strictly about clothing?



 Gorgeous! That might be the prettiest Hermes I have seen show up here. It is just so WEARABLE! So many of the patterns get lost when you try to wear them. We want to see pics of all your bargains! I hope you will be in regular contact with the man who buys from storage unit auctions, because it sounds like you will get some GREAT stuff. All your deals sound super!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous! That might be the prettiest Hermes I have seen show up here. It is just so WEARABLE! So many of the patterns get lost when you try to wear them. We want to see pics of all your bargains! I hope you will be in regular contact with the man who buys from storage unit auctions, because it sounds like you will get some GREAT stuff. All your deals sound super!



Oh, ty, what a nice compliment. Well, once I finish my exams I will get a job in the new state and move out of state with my bf and hopefully get married. Praying that this will all happen this year. I am so far behind all my friends in life and school. lol. I won't be living in this state any longer. (Currently living at home.) So, I will not get to see the storage auction gentleman as much. The storage gentleman is only open one day a week on Saturdays. I plan to visit my parents and him probably once every four to six weeks.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

They don't believe me when I tell them over the way how much I pay for these scarves on the discussion board over the way. I have been accused of lying. Accused of buying them from a consignment store and then lying saying that I purchased from a ts, but I don't show them the tag either. Let people believe and think what they want.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thinking of you ladies...my Saturday find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found two Pottery Barn 100% Jute Chunky rugs 5x8 for my apartment. One dollar a piece. They are in storage. I was not planning to buy rugs before I purchased furniture, but for one dollar I could not pass. I bought them from a man who buys items from storage unit auctions. They sell for over $300 a piece. My dad said they looked new. I also bought a huge Le Creuset dutch oven from him for $10, again in perfect condition. A few weeks he had Mac makeup mixed with a pair of Chanel earrings, everything $1. I sold the earrings over the way for a one BIG wheel. Kept the makeup for myself. hope you don't me talking about finds for the home or is this thread strictly about clothing?


 That scarf is TDF! And Le Creuset is spendy stuff. I have several pieces and have spent considerably more than $10. I got mine at the outlet store where things were marked 50% off and I had a coupon for another 25% off.

Don't let the naysayers intimidate you, they are just jealous!


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thinking of you ladies...my Saturday find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found two Pottery Barn 100% Jute Chunky rugs 5x8 for my apartment. One dollar a piece. They are in storage. I was not planning to buy rugs before I purchased furniture, but for one dollar I could not pass. I bought them from a man who buys items from storage unit auctions. They sell for over $300 a piece. My dad said they looked new. I also bought a huge Le Creuset dutch oven from him for $10, again in perfect condition. A few weeks he had Mac makeup mixed with a pair of Chanel earrings, everything $1. I sold the earrings over the way for a one BIG wheel. Kept the makeup for myself. hope you don't me talking about finds for the home or is this thread strictly about clothing?


 
I love, love the scarf and I also enjoy hearing about your other finds.  Who can beat Pottery Barn for a dollar??    Good luck with your move!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Found a vintage christian dior boys button down at a .99 cent store that sells clothes haha


----------



## gottaluvmybags

[v QUOTE=Raven3766;26692195]Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.[/QUOTE]


You and your family are in our thoughts Raven, so sorry you are going through this


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more recent thrift deals. I thought once the consignment stores had their super end of season deals it would dry up here, but that is not the case!
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood for Erdem heels. Press samples from London, never worn! $14
> View attachment 2604219
> View attachment 2604220
> 
> 
> View attachment 2604211
> View attachment 2604212
> 
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood heels were from the S/S 2012 collection. Oscar de la Renta pants $15
> View attachment 2604213
> View attachment 2604214
> 
> 
> Jil Sander top $8. Max Mara top $7
> View attachment 2604215
> View attachment 2604216
> 
> 
> Rozae Nichols leather coat $39
> View attachment 2604217
> View attachment 2604218



LOVE the heels!


----------



## JOODLZ

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thinking of you ladies...my Saturday find.
> 
> I found two Pottery Barn 100% Jute Chunky rugs 5x8 for my apartment. One dollar a piece. They are in storage. I was not planning to buy rugs before I purchased furniture, but for one dollar I could not pass. I bought them from a man who buys items from storage unit auctions. They sell for over $300 a piece. My dad said they looked new. I also bought a huge Le Creuset dutch oven from him for $10, again in perfect condition. A few weeks he had Mac makeup mixed with a pair of Chanel earrings, everything $1. I sold the earrings over the way for a one BIG wheel. Kept the makeup for myself. hope you don't me talking about finds for the home or is this thread strictly about clothing?



Congrats on your beautiful scarf...and all the other goodies...well done! I love seeing everyone's finds...doesn't matter what they are!


----------



## LisaK026

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thinking of you ladies...my Saturday find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found two Pottery Barn 100% Jute Chunky rugs 5x8 for my apartment. One dollar a piece. They are in storage. I was not planning to buy rugs before I purchased furniture, but for one dollar I could not pass. I bought them from a man who buys items from storage unit auctions. They sell for over $300 a piece. My dad said they looked new. I also bought a huge Le Creuset dutch oven from him for $10, again in perfect condition. A few weeks he had Mac makeup mixed with a pair of Chanel earrings, everything $1. I sold the earrings over the way for a one BIG wheel. Kept the makeup for myself. hope you don't me talking about finds for the home or is this thread strictly about clothing?


I always post non-clothing items. Don't worry, this is a really easy going group, we just like to see and hear about everyone's finds, no matter what they are. I'd love to see pictures of the rugs. Great scarf.


----------



## Ladybug09

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies after nine years of taking care of my mom, she is beginning to transition. Home Hospice has informed me that it could be tomorrow or within the week. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; my heart is truly breaking.



My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ladyash

LisaK026 said:


> I always post non-clothing items. Don't worry, this is a really easy going group, we just like to see and hear about everyone's finds, no matter what they are. I'd love to see pictures of the rugs. Great scarf.



Agreed! If it's secondhand and a bargain it belongs in here! I like seeing what people find whether it be clothes, furniture, or nicknacks. I've started browsing around for old dresser sets like hair receivers, hat pin holders, etc since I just have way too much clothing to store. I'm on a real vintage kick lately and have lost interest in finding designer things unless they are vintage and interesting. 

On another note...I had a ridiculously awesome photo shoot last night and got to wear some fantastic Louboutins that I didn't want to take off! They are surprisingly comfortable for the height of the heel. I think this may have been the first time ever wearing a pair. Guess what I need the thrifts to rain down on me now? LOL!


----------



## elvisgurly

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thinking of you ladies...my Saturday find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found two Pottery Barn 100% Jute Chunky rugs 5x8 for my apartment. One dollar a piece. They are in storage. I was not planning to buy rugs before I purchased furniture, but for one dollar I could not pass. I bought them from a man who buys items from storage unit auctions. They sell for over $300 a piece. My dad said they looked new. I also bought a huge Le Creuset dutch oven from him for $10, again in perfect condition. A few weeks he had Mac makeup mixed with a pair of Chanel earrings, everything $1. I sold the earrings over the way for a one BIG wheel. Kept the makeup for myself. hope you don't me talking about finds for the home or is this thread strictly about clothing?



Cute scarf.  Looks like they stapled it stupidly again.


----------



## heartoflove

I'm on an adrenaline high, or more like a thrifting high!!!! I hate rushing after work but man was it fun today. Power thrifting as I call it. &#128522;

Anyway I shall post soon but I couldn't help share my excitement. Here's a teaser...


----------



## heartoflove

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thinking of you ladies...my Saturday find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found two Pottery Barn 100% Jute Chunky rugs 5x8 for my apartment. One dollar a piece. They are in storage. I was not planning to buy rugs before I purchased furniture, but for one dollar I could not pass. I bought them from a man who buys items from storage unit auctions. They sell for over $300 a piece. My dad said they looked new. I also bought a huge Le Creuset dutch oven from him for $10, again in perfect condition. A few weeks he had Mac makeup mixed with a pair of Chanel earrings, everything $1. I sold the earrings over the way for a one BIG wheel. Kept the makeup for myself. hope you don't me talking about finds for the home or is this thread strictly about clothing?




Loooove that scarf. You are a lucky lady!


----------



## heartoflove

So as some of you know, I went on a slight thrift ban for about a month. I was proud of myself. I had amassed quite the pile of things to list on eBay, as well as my regular clothes I got tired of, so I needed a break. 

Anyway, I managed to sell some finds and yay it's helped to fund my upcoming vacation. But of course I need new clothes for that and also hoping to find some things to flip and allow me to thrift and shop more while on vacay. So back to hunting...

Here's part 1 of my after-work thrift adventure:



	

		
			
		

		
	
 For vacay...French connection top. 4.24 before my add'l ten off. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Been searching two weekends for either these or jcrew toothpick jeans (cuz I love them and own every color). Jbrand skinnies in my size for 6.36 before coupon. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 DVF. Too big for me so eBay or crossroads it is. 7.21 before coupon. 

And lastly, my absolute fave and can't wait for winter to come back (well it's never really left) this awesome DVF coat for 7.21 before coupon!!!!! It's a smidge big (size 8, I wear a 4/6) but for this price I'll make it work.


----------



## lazlo8

heartoflove said:


> So as some of you know, I went on a slight thrift ban for about a month. I was proud of myself. I had amassed quite the pile of things to list on eBay, as well as my regular clothes I got tired of, so I needed a break.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to sell some finds and yay it's helped to fund my upcoming vacation. But of course I need new clothes for that and also hoping to find some things to flip and allow me to thrift and shop more while on vacay. So back to hunting...
> 
> Here's part 1 of my after-work thrift adventure:
> 
> View attachment 2607009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For vacay...French connection top. 4.24 before my add'l ten off.
> 
> View attachment 2607011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been searching two weekends for either these or jcrew toothpick jeans (cuz I love them and own every color). Jbrand skinnies in my size for 6.36 before coupon.
> 
> View attachment 2607012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF. Too big for me so eBay or crossroads it is. 7.21 before coupon.
> 
> And lastly, my absolute fave and can't wait for winter to come back (well it's never really left) this awesome DVF coat for 7.21 before coupon!!!!! It's a smidge big (size 8, I wear a 4/6) but for this price I'll make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607018
> View attachment 2607019


 
Brava!  You did great!!  That DVF coat is adorable!!


----------



## chowlover2

heartoflove said:


> So as some of you know, I went on a slight thrift ban for about a month. I was proud of myself. I had amassed quite the pile of things to list on eBay, as well as my regular clothes I got tired of, so I needed a break.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to sell some finds and yay it's helped to fund my upcoming vacation. But of course I need new clothes for that and also hoping to find some things to flip and allow me to thrift and shop more while on vacay. So back to hunting...
> 
> Here's part 1 of my after-work thrift adventure:
> 
> View attachment 2607009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For vacay...French connection top. 4.24 before my add'l ten off.
> 
> View attachment 2607011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been searching two weekends for either these or jcrew toothpick jeans (cuz I love them and own every color). Jbrand skinnies in my size for 6.36 before coupon.
> 
> View attachment 2607012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF. Too big for me so eBay or crossroads it is. 7.21 before coupon.
> 
> And lastly, my absolute fave and can't wait for winter to come back (well it's never really left) this awesome DVF coat for 7.21 before coupon!!!!! It's a smidge big (size 8, I wear a 4/6) but for this price I'll make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607018
> View attachment 2607019


 Great finds!


----------



## Tomsmom

heartoflove said:


> So as some of you know, I went on a slight thrift ban for about a month. I was proud of myself. I had amassed quite the pile of things to list on eBay, as well as my regular clothes I got tired of, so I needed a break.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to sell some finds and yay it's helped to fund my upcoming vacation. But of course I need new clothes for that and also hoping to find some things to flip and allow me to thrift and shop more while on vacay. So back to hunting...
> 
> Here's part 1 of my after-work thrift adventure:
> 
> View attachment 2607009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For vacay...French connection top. 4.24 before my add'l ten off.
> 
> View attachment 2607011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been searching two weekends for either these or jcrew toothpick jeans (cuz I love them and own every color). Jbrand skinnies in my size for 6.36 before coupon.
> 
> View attachment 2607012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF. Too big for me so eBay or crossroads it is. 7.21 before coupon.
> 
> And lastly, my absolute fave and can't wait for winter to come back (well it's never really left) this awesome DVF coat for 7.21 before coupon!!!!! It's a smidge big (size 8, I wear a 4/6) but for this price I'll make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607018
> View attachment 2607019


 

Awesome finds!!  You did great !


----------



## LuxeDeb

heartoflove said:


> So as some of you know, I went on a slight thrift ban for about a month. I was proud of myself. I had amassed quite the pile of things to list on eBay, as well as my regular clothes I got tired of, so I needed a break.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to sell some finds and yay it's helped to fund my upcoming vacation. But of course I need new clothes for that and also hoping to find some things to flip and allow me to thrift and shop more while on vacay. So back to hunting...
> 
> Here's part 1 of my after-work thrift adventure:
> 
> View attachment 2607009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For vacay...French connection top. 4.24 before my add'l ten off.
> 
> View attachment 2607011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been searching two weekends for either these or jcrew toothpick jeans (cuz I love them and own every color). Jbrand skinnies in my size for 6.36 before coupon.
> 
> View attachment 2607012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF. Too big for me so eBay or crossroads it is. 7.21 before coupon.
> 
> And lastly, my absolute fave and can't wait for winter to come back (well it's never really left) this awesome DVF coat for 7.21 before coupon!!!!! It's a smidge big (size 8, I wear a 4/6) but for this price I'll make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607018
> View attachment 2607019


 

Great finds just in time for vacation!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are my recent $1 finds. I was excited by $20 finds, then $15, $10, $5 and $3. I don't know if I can do better than $1!

These are $1 finds from a thrift shop trying to get rid of winter stuff (that they had just gotten in). I also got some designer stuff (not pictured) for family.

Piazza Sempione loose cropped jacket




Piazza Sempione pants



These are $1 finds from the Buffalo Exchange Earth Day $1 sale. I also got a cute Betsey Johnson necklace and Alice & Olivia pants I forgot to take a pic of. I found great stuff for friends & family....like dresses by Michael Kors, Lafayette 148, Miguelina, adorable floral 7FAMK jeans, Maison Martin Margiela pants, etc. Will definately go again next year!

Marni pumps




True Religion jeans (the design with the rhinestone rivets/button). Derek Lam pants (that still have the $350 tags on them)


----------



## LuxeDeb

I also got this sexy ASOS dress for $1 from the Buffalo Exchange Earth Day sale. It is clingy & has faux suede at the top & on side trim.


----------



## heartoflove

Thanks lovely ladies for the compliments. Here's part 2 (power thrifted through the store)...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 An asymmetrical cotton dress from Theory for $7. Turns out to be too big in the arms so maybe a pool coverup. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hot pink scalloped tank top. Definitely seen this at Marshall's in the juniors department. Cute stuff but cheap quality. For $4 though, it's perfect for vacation. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is just the type of top (stock photo next to it so you get a better idea) I was looking for to go with my newly thrifted white jbrands!! I love how that worked out. $7 for a brand I never heard of. After researching when I got home, turns out Saks carries this brand and similar tops retail for $150. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Jcrew denim mini for $7. Awesome color for vacation and summer. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Last one picked up for vacation. This is a medium but it's fine sit I'll have it sit on my hips. Jcrew ruffly fun for $7. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Good old Lilly. Besides praying for specific white jeans, I was on the lookout for anything LP. I sold a bunch of her stuff last month for an awesome profit and I wanted more to find my vacay thrifting, hehe.


----------



## heartoflove

LuxeDeb said:


> I also got this sexy ASOS dress for $1 from the Buffalo Exchange Earth Day sale. It is clingy & has faux suede at the top & on side trim.
> 
> View attachment 2607650
> View attachment 2607651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607652




Those Derek Lam pants are my fave. A dollar and a dream, haha.


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my recent $1 finds. I was excited by $20 finds, then $15, $10, $5 and $3. I don't know if I can do better than $1!
> 
> These are $1 finds from a thrift shop trying to get rid of winter stuff (that they had just gotten in). I also got some designer stuff (not pictured) for family.
> 
> Piazza Sempione loose cropped jacket
> View attachment 2607559
> View attachment 2607560
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione pants
> View attachment 2607561
> 
> 
> These are $1 finds from the Buffalo Exchange Earth Day $1 sale. I also got a cute Betsey Johnson necklace and Alice & Olivia pants I forgot to take a pic of. I found great stuff for friends & family....like dresses by Michael Kors, Lafayette 148, Miguelina, adorable floral 7FAMK jeans, Maison Martin Margiela pants, etc. Will definately go again next year!
> 
> Marni pumps
> View attachment 2607562
> View attachment 2607563
> 
> 
> True Religion jeans (the design with the rhinestone rivets/button). Derek Lam pants (that still have the $350 tags on them)
> View attachment 2607564
> View attachment 2607565


 

Love, love the heels and Trues!


----------



## djdj

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my recent $1 finds. I was excited by $20 finds, then $15, $10, $5 and $3. I don't know if I can do better than $1!
> 
> These are $1 finds from a thrift shop trying to get rid of winter stuff (that they had just gotten in). I also got some designer stuff (not pictured) for family.
> 
> Piazza Sempione loose cropped jacket
> View attachment 2607559
> View attachment 2607560
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione pants
> View attachment 2607561
> 
> 
> These are $1 finds from the Buffalo Exchange Earth Day $1 sale. I also got a cute Betsey Johnson necklace and Alice & Olivia pants I forgot to take a pic of. I found great stuff for friends & family....like dresses by Michael Kors, Lafayette 148, Miguelina, adorable floral 7FAMK jeans, Maison Martin Margiela pants, etc. Will definately go again next year!
> 
> Marni pumps
> View attachment 2607562
> View attachment 2607563
> 
> 
> True Religion jeans (the design with the rhinestone rivets/button). Derek Lam pants (that still have the $350 tags on them)
> View attachment 2607564
> View attachment 2607565


OMG...what kind of stores offers $1 dollar sales??????? u r so luckyyyyyy!


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my recent $1 finds. I was excited by $20 finds, then $15, $10, $5 and $3. I don't know if I can do better than $1!
> True Religion jeans (the design with the rhinestone rivets/button). Derek Lam pants (that still have the $350 tags on them)
> View attachment 2607564
> View attachment 2607565


_*Straight leg *_True Religion Jeans. _WOW!!!_ I can NEVER find straight leg, only huge bell bottoms. Great find.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Hey my thrifty friends....if you shop Buffalo Exchange make sure you are signed up for their emails. They sent out an email that has a coupon if you sell anything to them by 5/31 you will get a coupon for $5 off a $20 purchase. One coupon per person per visit! It seems like the coupons are good for a few months.


----------



## ladyash

Pretty sure I just bought a piece of vintage 50s-60s hard case red luggage for $15! If it's not already sold that is...


----------



## JOODLZ

luxedeb said:


> here are my recent $1 finds. I was excited by $20 finds, then $15, $10, $5 and $3. I don't know if i can do better than $1!
> 
> These are $1 finds from a thrift shop trying to get rid of winter stuff (that they had just gotten in). I also got some designer stuff (not pictured) for family.
> 
> Piazza sempione loose cropped jacket
> View attachment 2607559
> View attachment 2607560
> 
> 
> piazza sempione pants
> View attachment 2607561
> 
> 
> these are $1 finds from the buffalo exchange earth day $1 sale. I also got a cute betsey johnson necklace and alice & olivia pants i forgot to take a pic of. I found great stuff for friends & family....like dresses by michael kors, lafayette 148, miguelina, adorable floral 7famk jeans, maison martin margiela pants, etc. Will definately go again next year!
> 
> Marni pumps
> View attachment 2607562
> View attachment 2607563
> 
> 
> true religion jeans (the design with the rhinestone rivets/button). Derek lam pants (that still have the $350 tags on them)
> View attachment 2607564
> View attachment 2607565





luxedeb said:


> i also got this sexy asos dress for $1 from the buffalo exchange earth day sale. It is clingy & has faux suede at the top & on side trim.
> 
> View attachment 2607650
> View attachment 2607651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607652



$1??? Unbelievable deals!


----------



## JOODLZ

I haven't posted since 4-6...but the GW Coach-well has not gone dry...just getting a little pricier   Their price gun seems to be stuck on $19.99 (or more), but that doesn't seem to be stopping me! They're pictured in chronological order...most have been rehabbed. The briefcase will be a major undertaking...maybe it will keep me from shopping more


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> I haven't posted since 4-6...but the GW Coach-well has not gone dry...just getting a little pricier   Their price gun seems to be stuck on $19.99 (or more), but that doesn't seem to be stopping me! They're pictured in chronological order...most have been rehabbed. The briefcase will be a major undertaking...maybe it will keep me from shopping more


Someone has probably already asked this, but I am curious how you display/store ALL of your Coach bags? Do they have their own room or what? Exactly how many do you have? It is quite an impressive collection!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ok here are a few more May deals. I do not have time to post everything. Just know that as soon as I get back from vacation I already have some TDF deal to share! I will be back in a few weeks....I am hoping to see 100 pages of glorious, super cheap deals while I am gone....seriously I will be out of the country so nobody can accuse me of grabbing all the good deals! And at least 10 more Coach bags from Joodlz...because she still does not have enough 

Christian Dior silk cami $15. Iceberg (Italy) dress $14




Narciso Rodriguez skirt (see how the zipper curves over the tush...amazing!) $10




Karen Millen pants (love the high waist) $5.50




Roberto Cavalli silk dress $20


----------



## krisco

great coach collection!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone!

Not much time for thrifting lately but I managed to spend some quality time at the studio store 

Joie silk dress NWT $10
	

		
			
		

		
	




Topshop silk pants NWT $3



Free people silk dress $2



Missoni bikini $15 - don't panic I do not plan to wear this one!  It's likely going to the bay.



Not thrifted but I found these Tods sandals for $19 at Marshall's 




I'm doing a major clean up, trying some consignment shops around town because I honestly don't have time to list everything.  

Really living all your finds


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> Someone has probably already asked this, but I am curious how you display/store ALL of your Coach bags? Do they have their own room or what? Exactly how many do you have? It is quite an impressive collection!



Thanks...TOO MANY (direct quote from my hubby!) I got 3 sets of shelves from a client who recently closed her flower shop...put them in our spare bedroom. But I can't decide how to ultimately arrange them...by color, style or age. It's a work in progress. They're currently tucked into nooks and crannies all over the house. I really need to stay out of GW 



krisco said:


> great coach collection!!



Thanks!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok here are a few more May deals. I do not have time to post everything. Just know that as soon as I get back from vacation I already have some TDF deal to share! I will be back in a few weeks....I am hoping to see 100 pages of glorious, super cheap deals while I am gone....seriously I will be out of the country so nobody can accuse me of grabbing all the good deals! And at least 10 more Coach bags from Joodlz...because she still does not have enough
> 
> Christian Dior silk cami $15. Iceberg (Italy) dress $14
> View attachment 2609531
> View attachment 2609532
> 
> 
> Narciso Rodriguez skirt (see how the zipper curves over the tush...amazing!) $10
> View attachment 2609533
> View attachment 2609534
> 
> 
> Karen Millen pants (love the high waist) $5.50
> View attachment 2609535
> View attachment 2609536
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli silk dress $20
> View attachment 2609537
> View attachment 2609538


 
That Roberto Cavalli dress is gorgeous!!  Love everything!


----------



## Tomsmom

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Not much time for thrifting lately but I managed to spend some quality time at the studio store
> 
> Joie silk dress NWT $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609646
> 
> 
> Topshop silk pants NWT $3
> View attachment 2609648
> 
> 
> Free people silk dress $2
> View attachment 2609651
> 
> 
> Missoni bikini $15 - don't panic I do not plan to wear this one!  It's likely going to the bay.
> View attachment 2609652
> 
> 
> Not thrifted but I found these Tods sandals for $19 at Marshall's
> 
> View attachment 2609654
> 
> 
> I'm doing a major clean up, trying some consignment shops around town because I honestly don't have time to list everything.
> 
> Really living all your finds


 
Gorgeous Joie!  And awesome deal on those Tods, wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> I haven't posted since 4-6...but the GW Coach-well has not gone dry...just getting a little pricier   Their price gun seems to be stuck on $19.99 (or more), but that doesn't seem to be stopping me! They're pictured in chronological order...most have been rehabbed. The briefcase will be a major undertaking...maybe it will keep me from shopping more


 

LOve them all


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous Joie!  And awesome deal on those Tods, wow!




Thank you!  I can't wait to wear the Joie!!!  The Tods were such a lucky find!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Hi ladies!  I picked up this bag a couple of weeks ago at a thrift shop.  I just don't think it's authentic, but it sure is a nice replica if it's not authentic... it's built like a fortress.  I grabbed it because it was at the bottom of a pile and I saw the croc texture (I love croc).  It's so big though I don't know what to do with it since about all I carry around is my wallet and lip gloss.  Guess I'll use it to keep my yarn and crochet hooks in!

Looks like it's been in storage or in someone's attic.  The pics are as I found it, full of dust, a little mildew on the side, I think, and some sparkly film on it that looks and feels like hairspray.  The inside is immaculate like it's never been used.


----------



## Bayou Minou

A couple more pictures of it...


----------



## Bayou Minou

oh and I almost forgot this...


----------



## LisaK026

Bayou Minou said:


> Hi ladies!  I picked up this bag a couple of weeks ago at a thrift shop.  I just don't think it's authentic, but it sure is a nice replica if it's not authentic... it's built like a fortress.  I grabbed it because it was at the bottom of a pile and I saw the croc texture (I love croc).  It's so big though I don't know what to do with it since about all I carry around is my wallet and lip gloss.  Guess I'll use it to keep my yarn and crochet hooks in!
> 
> Looks like it's been in storage or in someone's attic.  The pics are as I found it, full of dust, a little mildew on the side, I think, and some sparkly film on it that looks and feels like hairspray.  The inside is immaculate like it's never been used.


I think you should send those pictures to the Hermes authentication people on tPF and see what they think. If that is real it is worth a bundle (like someone's College education)! Are there letters & numbers embossed on the leather on the underside of the metal part of the closure strap  that says Hermes Paris? What did you pay for it?


----------



## Tomsmom

Bayou Minou said:


> A couple more pictures of it...


 

I agree with Lisa, show the pics at the AT Hermes thread.  Hopefully they can sort it out for you.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Thanks LisaK and Tomsmom.

I did post on the Hermes thread asking permission to post photos there for an opinion but was told that they "...do not authenticate sales like this. There are paid services you can consider."

From their rules/guidelines for authentication:

We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.

There is a code stamped into the leather behind the metal Hermes clasp.  I will need to find that photo or take another one (I'm on a brand new laptop because my other one fried about two weeks ago... so I have some pics on my phone, some on my iPad and these photos which I took today and loaded on the new laptop).


----------



## magdalinka

Have been obsessing over this bag for a few months now and after sent it in store decided that I really did want it. It was hard to justify the $$$ but the fact that I get most of my other purchases at such amazing prices I took the plunge. 
My new to me Gucci Soho Disco bag. Paid more than I wanted (Laz avert your eyes) but at $550 it's still a great deal (compared to $900 +tax in store). Plus I recently sold some stuff on the fleebay an had some "free money" in my funds. Wore it today and still love it. 
Do any of you ladies feel weird going into thrifts while carrying expensive designer bags? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2610590
View attachment 2610591


----------



## magdalinka

heartoflove said:


> So as some of you know, I went on a slight thrift ban for about a month. I was proud of myself. I had amassed quite the pile of things to list on eBay, as well as my regular clothes I got tired of, so I needed a break.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to sell some finds and yay it's helped to fund my upcoming vacation. But of course I need new clothes for that and also hoping to find some things to flip and allow me to thrift and shop more while on vacay. So back to hunting...
> 
> Here's part 1 of my after-work thrift adventure:
> 
> View attachment 2607009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For vacay...French connection top. 4.24 before my add'l ten off.
> 
> View attachment 2607011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been searching two weekends for either these or jcrew toothpick jeans (cuz I love them and own every color). Jbrand skinnies in my size for 6.36 before coupon.
> 
> View attachment 2607012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF. Too big for me so eBay or crossroads it is. 7.21 before coupon.
> 
> And lastly, my absolute fave and can't wait for winter to come back (well it's never really left) this awesome DVF coat for 7.21 before coupon!!!!! It's a smidge big (size 8, I wear a 4/6) but for this price I'll make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607018
> View attachment 2607019


OMG that DVF coat is divine! Don't you just love it when your thrifty habits earn some extra cash on top of all the other amazing finds?


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my recent $1 finds. I was excited by $20 finds, then $15, $10, $5 and $3. I don't know if I can do better than $1!
> 
> These are $1 finds from a thrift shop trying to get rid of winter stuff (that they had just gotten in). I also got some designer stuff (not pictured) for family.
> 
> Piazza Sempione loose cropped jacket
> View attachment 2607559
> View attachment 2607560
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione pants
> View attachment 2607561
> 
> 
> These are $1 finds from the Buffalo Exchange Earth Day $1 sale. I also got a cute Betsey Johnson necklace and Alice & Olivia pants I forgot to take a pic of. I found great stuff for friends & family....like dresses by Michael Kors, Lafayette 148, Miguelina, adorable floral 7FAMK jeans, Maison Martin Margiela pants, etc. Will definately go again next year!
> 
> Marni pumps
> View attachment 2607562
> View attachment 2607563
> 
> 
> True Religion jeans (the design with the rhinestone rivets/button). Derek Lam pants (that still have the $350 tags on them)
> View attachment 2607564
> View attachment 2607565


Love the shoes and the Piazza jacket. Way to go, shopping queen!


heartoflove said:


> Thanks lovely ladies for the compliments. Here's part 2 (power thrifted through the store)...
> 
> View attachment 2607704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An asymmetrical cotton dress from Theory for $7. Turns out to be too big in the arms so maybe a pool coverup.
> 
> View attachment 2607713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot pink scalloped tank top. Definitely seen this at Marshall's in the juniors department. Cute stuff but cheap quality. For $4 though, it's perfect for vacation.
> 
> View attachment 2607715
> View attachment 2607716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just the type of top (stock photo next to it so you get a better idea) I was looking for to go with my newly thrifted white jbrands!! I love how that worked out. $7 for a brand I never heard of. After researching when I got home, turns out Saks carries this brand and similar tops retail for $150.
> 
> View attachment 2607717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcrew denim mini for $7. Awesome color for vacation and summer.
> 
> View attachment 2607718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one picked up for vacation. This is a medium but it's fine sit I'll have it sit on my hips. Jcrew ruffly fun for $7.
> 
> View attachment 2607720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good old Lilly. Besides praying for specific white jeans, I was on the lookout for anything LP. I sold a bunch of her stuff last month for an awesome profit and I wanted more to find my vacay thrifting, hehe.


Very cute tops, you've done well!


JOODLZ said:


> I haven't posted since 4-6...but the GW Coach-well has not gone dry...just getting a little pricier   Their price gun seems to be stuck on $19.99 (or more), but that doesn't seem to be stopping me! They're pictured in chronological order...most have been rehabbed. The briefcase will be a major undertaking...maybe it will keep me from shopping more


Perhaps the Coach hurricane has moved on the direction of Laz, she always complains about the lack of Coach?? Love the bag you have tied a scarf to, so pretty. 


gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Not much time for thrifting lately but I managed to spend some quality time at the studio store
> 
> Joie silk dress NWT $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609646
> 
> 
> Topshop silk pants NWT $3
> View attachment 2609648
> 
> 
> Free people silk dress $2
> View attachment 2609651
> 
> 
> Missoni bikini $15 - don't panic I do not plan to wear this one!  It's likely going to the bay.
> View attachment 2609652
> 
> 
> Not thrifted but I found these Tods sandals for $19 at Marshall's
> 
> View attachment 2609654
> 
> 
> I'm doing a major clean up, trying some consignment shops around town because I honestly don't have time to list everything.
> 
> Really living all your finds


OMGGGGG that Joie dress is divine. THe color on it is so deep and amazing, I bet it looks great on. I think I am going to have to find one for self. And the Tods sandals. Are you kidding me? I love it when TJ's mis-prices stuff like that.


----------



## magdalinka

Bayou Minou said:


> Hi ladies!  I picked up this bag a couple of weeks ago at a thrift shop.  I just don't think it's authentic, but it sure is a nice replica if it's not authentic... it's built like a fortress.  I grabbed it because it was at the bottom of a pile and I saw the croc texture (I love croc).  It's so big though I don't know what to do with it since about all I carry around is my wallet and lip gloss.  Guess I'll use it to keep my yarn and crochet hooks in!
> 
> Looks like it's been in storage or in someone's attic.  The pics are as I found it, full of dust, a little mildew on the side, I think, and some sparkly film on it that looks and feels like hairspray.  The inside is immaculate like it's never been used.


I would do some extensive research. The interwebs can be very useful when trying to identify a fake. If you are leaning towards the item being authentic after your research, I would recommend paying the small fee to get it authenticated through a service. 
I am no expert AT ALL, just picked up some knowledge hanging out on the authentication threads,  but from what I can see it doesn't look promising. 
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Bayou Minou

magdalinka said:


> Have been obsessing over this bag for a few months now and after sent it in store decided that I really did want it. It was hard to justify the $$$ but the fact that I get most of my other purchases at such amazing prices I took the plunge.
> My new to me Gucci Soho Disco bag. Paid more than I wanted (Laz avert your eyes) but at $550 it's still a great deal (compared to $900 +tax in store). Plus I recently sold some stuff on the fleebay an had some "free money" in my funds. Wore it today and still love it.
> *Do any of you ladies feel weird going into thrifts while carrying expensive designer bags? *
> View attachment 2610590
> View attachment 2610591



BBM

The most expensive bags I have are Lockheart, Dooney and Brahmin and I never carry them into a thrift shop.  Especially since one of those shops I frequent has some pretty rough customers.  I have a small Fossil handbag that fits snug under my arm and it's perfect for thrift store days.

Enjoy your new bag!  That price sounds like a good deal to me, as I have seen some Gucci in our TJ Maxx store that were much more expensive!


----------



## Bayou Minou

magdalinka said:


> I would do some extensive research. The interwebs can be very useful when trying to identify a fake. If you are leaning towards the item being authentic after your research, I would recommend paying the small fee to get it authenticated through a service.
> I am no expert AT ALL, just picked up some knowledge hanging out on the authentication threads,  but from what I can see it doesn't look promising.
> Good luck and keep us posted.



Thanks!  From what I've learned so far through my research, I'm of the mindset that it's a good fake and was probably still a pricey bag.  There are lots of things about it that seem like the real deal.  But, like the old saying goes, the devil is in the details.  There are equally a couple of things that are just enough to make me believe it's not authentic.


----------



## lazlo8

mags ... now I have to breathe into a paper bag ...  maybe have some wine

I kid!  I joke!

It's a beautiful bag!  I'm thinking all my bags are thrifted ... so ... yeah ...  I do feel weird if I am too dressed up ...


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Have been obsessing over this bag for a few months now and after sent it in store decided that I really did want it. It was hard to justify the $$$ but the fact that I get most of my other purchases at such amazing prices I took the plunge.
> My new to me Gucci Soho Disco bag. Paid more than I wanted (Laz avert your eyes) but at $550 it's still a great deal (compared to $900 +tax in store). Plus I recently sold some stuff on the fleebay an had some "free money" in my funds. Wore it today and still love it.
> Do any of you ladies feel weird going into thrifts while carrying expensive designer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610590
> View attachment 2610591


 Gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

Bayou Minou said:


> oh and I almost forgot this...


 I'm not an expert, buy I think it's a good fake. The stitching is too straight. The Hermes bags are hand stitched, and if you look at the stitching it has a sideways tilt. The stitching on this bag is very uniform.


----------



## Bayou Minou

chowlover2 said:


> I'm not an expert, buy I think it's a good fake. The stitching is too straight. The Hermes bags are hand stitched, and if you look at the stitching it has a sideways tilt. The stitching on this bag is very uniform.


I agree, thanks.,


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> LOve them all



Thank you...me too!



magdalinka said:


> Have been obsessing over this bag for a few months now and after sent it in store decided that I really did want it. It was hard to justify the $$$ but the fact that I get most of my other purchases at such amazing prices I took the plunge.
> My new to me Gucci Soho Disco bag. Paid more than I wanted (Laz avert your eyes) but at $550 it's still a great deal (compared to $900 +tax in store). Plus I recently sold some stuff on the fleebay an had some "free money" in my funds. Wore it today and still love it.
> Do any of you ladies feel weird going into thrifts while carrying expensive designer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610590
> View attachment 2610591



Beautiful Disco!!! Maybe carrying a Coach bag while thrifting for Coach bags is the key to success. The bags in the store recognizing the bag I'm carrying and wants to come home with me and join the family...lol!



magdalinka said:


> Perhaps the Coach hurricane has moved on the direction of Laz, she always complains about the lack of Coach?? Love the bag you have tied a scarf to, so pretty.



I've wished Laz lots of Coach luck...don't think it's worked...yet. Thanks...I'm not usually a scarf-y gal, but the bag has a couple of spots that I couldn't rehab away, so it's a means to an end!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Have been obsessing over this bag for a few months now and after sent it in store decided that I really did want it. It was hard to justify the $$$ but the fact that I get most of my other purchases at such amazing prices I took the plunge.
> My new to me Gucci Soho Disco bag. Paid more than I wanted (Laz avert your eyes) but at $550 it's still a great deal (compared to $900 +tax in store). Plus I recently sold some stuff on the fleebay an had some "free money" in my funds. Wore it today and still love it.
> Do any of you ladies feel weird going into thrifts while carrying expensive designer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610590
> View attachment 2610591


 
Beautiful bag Magda!!  

Sometimes I feel odd if I'm carrying LV but in Manhattan I see women carrying and wearing much more expensive bags and clothing than me in Salvos so it all balances out.  I laugh a little because whatever I'm wearing whether it be "designer" or not was thrifted


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you ladies for all your replies 

Here is my thrifty outfit of the day. 
Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
James Perse top $10
Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
Tory revas $60
Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
Gucci bag $550. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2611024


----------



## storeberry

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024




You look like a million!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024


 

Congratulation Magda!!!!  You look fab  and you're carrying beautifully!


----------



## kcarmona

magdalinka said:


> Have been obsessing over this bag for a few months now and after sent it in store decided that I really did want it. It was hard to justify the $$$ but the fact that I get most of my other purchases at such amazing prices I took the plunge.
> My new to me Gucci Soho Disco bag. Paid more than I wanted (Laz avert your eyes) but at $550 it's still a great deal (compared to $900 +tax in store). Plus I recently sold some stuff on the fleebay an had some "free money" in my funds. Wore it today and still love it.
> Do any of you ladies feel weird going into thrifts while carrying expensive designer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610590
> View attachment 2610591


Sometimes I refrain from taking any of my expensive bags, even the ones I got at an awesome price. I do forget once in a while and accidentally wear my Chanel espadrilles - they're just so comfy! But I do feel a bit uncomfortable. 

That Gucci is gorgeous, so jealous! I've been lusting over that bag forever. I popped into my Gucci outlet just to ask if they had any but they said the style is too new  Congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024


 You look gorgeous!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Have been obsessing over this bag for a few months now and after sent it in store decided that I really did want it. It was hard to justify the $$$ but the fact that I get most of my other purchases at such amazing prices I took the plunge.
> My new to me Gucci Soho Disco bag. Paid more than I wanted (Laz avert your eyes) but at $550 it's still a great deal (compared to $900 +tax in store). Plus I recently sold some stuff on the fleebay an had some "free money" in my funds. Wore it today and still love it.
> Do any of you ladies feel weird going into thrifts while carrying expensive designer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610590
> View attachment 2610591




It's gorgeous! I do it all the time! It's a great bag to thrift with!!!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024




Great outfit and prices! Congrats on the baby girl!!!!
You look smokin!!!!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> Sometimes I refrain from taking any of my expensive bags, even the ones I got at an awesome price. I do forget once in a while and accidentally wear my Chanel espadrilles - they're just so comfy! But I do feel a bit uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> That Gucci is gorgeous, so jealous! I've been lusting over that bag forever. I popped into my Gucci outlet just to ask if they had any but they said the style is too new  Congrats!




Haaa I wear my chanel espadrilles everywhere!!!! I'm constantly looking for more colors!!


----------



## LisaK026

I found this pretty big slab of (I think it is) marble at a garage sale this morning. It is 100X prettier in real life than the picture. $20


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024



Congratulations


----------



## Raven3766

My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)


Hugs to you Raven.

(((Raven)))

Stay strong.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)




My thoughts are with you Raven, so glad she had a peaceful passing. Hugs to you and your family. Stay strong, we are here if you need us.


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)




Im Very sorry but glad you are ok! Hug's to you!!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024



You look mahvelous...and congratulations!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)



Hugs!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've been thinking about that bag too! My brother got me the large Gucci Soho tote as a gift but I almost wish he got me that bag - it's so cute! And I'm a sucker for crossbody. 

I've thrifted with my Chanel flap a few times - I just turn it around and wear it cross-body so nobody knows but me. The first time I was paranoid and thought someone was following me to my car LOL but I got over it. I've even worn it on the subway a few times. When I wore my Gucci on the subway I just wore it backwards - the Gs on my bag are only on one side. I usually mix high and low so I don't think I look expensive enough to rob anyway.



magdalinka said:


> Have been obsessing over this bag for a few months now and after sent it in store decided that I really did want it. It was hard to justify the $$$ but the fact that I get most of my other purchases at such amazing prices I took the plunge.
> My new to me Gucci Soho Disco bag. Paid more than I wanted (Laz avert your eyes) but at $550 it's still a great deal (compared to $900 +tax in store). Plus I recently sold some stuff on the fleebay an had some "free money" in my funds. Wore it today and still love it.
> Do any of you ladies feel weird going into thrifts while carrying expensive designer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610590
> View attachment 2610591



Raven, I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.



Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)



And Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there  My kids gave me the cutest little gifts this morning. Nothing from DH but I'm not surprised...


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)


My thoughts are with you. Big Hugs! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)


 

My thoughts and prayers are with you Raven, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Sending huge hugs through the 'net.  ((((hugs))))


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024



you look beautiful!! Awesome style!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)



My heart goes out to you, raven! Many hugs xoxo


----------



## chowlover2

To all the Moms out there, Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## storeberry

Take care Raven. Hugs


----------



## jamamcg

Oh raven I'm sorry that your mom passed she is in a better place now having tea with Coco Chanel. It's lovely that you celebrated Mother's Day earlier. In the Uk Mother's Day was on 30th of March so she was here for that . Big hugs.


----------



## heartoflove

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)




Thoughts and prayers with you during this time. But it's nice to hear you are doing ok.


----------



## elvisgurly

heartoflove said:


> So as some of you know, I went on a slight thrift ban for about a month. I was proud of myself. I had amassed quite the pile of things to list on eBay, as well as my regular clothes I got tired of, so I needed a break.
> 
> Anyway, I managed to sell some finds and yay it's helped to fund my upcoming vacation. But of course I need new clothes for that and also hoping to find some things to flip and allow me to thrift and shop more while on vacay. So back to hunting...
> 
> Here's part 1 of my after-work thrift adventure:
> 
> View attachment 2607009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For vacay...French connection top. 4.24 before my add'l ten off.
> 
> View attachment 2607011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been searching two weekends for either these or jcrew toothpick jeans (cuz I love them and own every color). Jbrand skinnies in my size for 6.36 before coupon.
> 
> View attachment 2607012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF. Too big for me so eBay or crossroads it is. 7.21 before coupon.
> 
> And lastly, my absolute fave and can't wait for winter to come back (well it's never really left) this awesome DVF coat for 7.21 before coupon!!!!! It's a smidge big (size 8, I wear a 4/6) but for this price I'll make it work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607018
> View attachment 2607019



Love the jeans & the coat is so cute.



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my recent $1 finds. I was excited by $20 finds, then $15, $10, $5 and $3. I don't know if I can do better than $1!
> 
> These are $1 finds from a thrift shop trying to get rid of winter stuff (that they had just gotten in). I also got some designer stuff (not pictured) for family.
> 
> Piazza Sempione loose cropped jacket
> View attachment 2607559
> View attachment 2607560
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione pants
> View attachment 2607561
> 
> 
> These are $1 finds from the Buffalo Exchange Earth Day $1 sale. I also got a cute Betsey Johnson necklace and Alice & Olivia pants I forgot to take a pic of. I found great stuff for friends & family....like dresses by Michael Kors, Lafayette 148, Miguelina, adorable floral 7FAMK jeans, Maison Martin Margiela pants, etc. Will definately go again next year!
> 
> Marni pumps
> View attachment 2607562
> View attachment 2607563
> 
> 
> True Religion jeans (the design with the rhinestone rivets/button). Derek Lam pants (that still have the $350 tags on them)
> View attachment 2607564
> View attachment 2607565



You can't beat dollar deals on designer denim.



JOODLZ said:


> I haven't posted since 4-6...but the GW Coach-well has not gone dry...just getting a little pricier   Their price gun seems to be stuck on $19.99 (or more), but that doesn't seem to be stopping me! They're pictured in chronological order...most have been rehabbed. The briefcase will be a major undertaking...maybe it will keep me from shopping more



Whoo The Hurricane Coach is still a brewing.



gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Not much time for thrifting lately but I managed to spend some quality time at the studio store
> 
> Joie silk dress NWT $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609646
> 
> 
> Topshop silk pants NWT $3
> View attachment 2609648
> 
> 
> Free people silk dress $2
> View attachment 2609651
> 
> 
> Missoni bikini $15 - don't panic I do not plan to wear this one!  It's likely going to the bay.
> View attachment 2609652
> 
> 
> Not thrifted but I found these Tods sandals for $19 at Marshall's
> 
> View attachment 2609654
> 
> 
> I'm doing a major clean up, trying some consignment shops around town because I honestly don't have time to list everything.
> 
> Really living all your finds



Wow I really love the Joie silk dress, such a pretty color.



magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024



Cute outfit & congratulations.


----------



## lazlo8

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024


 

You look beautiful!  Congrats on the baby to be!  I can't believe she is due on your birthday!  How cool!



LisaK026 said:


> I found this pretty big slab of (I think it is) marble at a garage sale this morning. It is 100X prettier in real life than the picture. $20


 
That is a wonderful find!



Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful. I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers. I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her. For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)


 
Oh Raven I am so sorry for your loss.  I know you are ok, but still.  Huge hugs!


----------



## emilu

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)






Sending some virtual support.  I'm glad that the service was beautiful and you had a opportunity to celebrate her life and hopefully have some closure.


----------



## lazlo8

At Sunday morning thrift last week I spent $2.  This week I spent $6 ...  

Invasion of the aggressive crazy homeless people.  

I keep thinking I will just stop going ... then I go to see if it has ... changed.  This is the third week it has been ... an episode of pimps and hos ...


----------



## emilu

I couldn't leave this neutral colored Rebecca minkoff Mac behind. Definitely don't "need" another bag but cross bodies are so practical (ESP while thrifting). Sold my turquoise mac a while back because I never used it but I think this Taupe brown will be easier to wear.  And while I do have two mini macs this will be practical for when I need a little more room. 

Plus i have big ole bottle of leather CPR that I was just itching to see if I couldn't get the stains out.   It's currently drying but I think looks a lot better.   $40 but I have enough to cover the cost in trade credit . 

I think the watermarks were actually worse in person. Here are the befores.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)



I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! Sending you lots of love!!!


----------



## lazlo8

Here's Sunday Morning thrift! $1 each! (I had to ignore a lot of really annoying scary people ...)





Betsey Johnson dress ... bias cut burn out silk velvet. It has an iris burn out and a rose on the back ...









See how it is transparent where some of the flower patterns are?

I can try different colored slips under it and see how it goes. I have one million vintage slips. For just such an occasion!






Skirt by Boden ... look at the bottom pleats ... it is high waisted ... and fine gauge corduroy ...

I LOVE the rose print. Looks like .. the leaves are almost like lips! *KISS!*





James Perse ...sooooo soft!



and the arms are so nice and long on his stuff ...





Silk shirt brought to you directly from the 80's! Dolman sleeves ... weird pleats, slits ... brightness and abstraction ... strange scale ... and yet it all works ... 

Sunday Morning $1 thrift has become so annoying that ... each week I think ... "should I even come here again?" Which makes me put back anything that I not 200% in love with and anything that I can't repair very very quickly. I was all ... bitter this morning about the thrift shop song ...


----------



## Raven3766

Such lovely finds, Minkoff, Pearse, Gucci handbag is adorable! I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day. Thank you for your heartfelt thoughts. Today started off rocky and I spent the rest of the evening with three of my sisters.  If I didnt say, I have 7 sisters and 5 brothers; yep, my mom had 13 kids...I am number 11.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Such lovely finds, Minkoff, Pearse, Gucci handbag is adorable! I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day. Thank you for your heartfelt thoughts. Today started off rocky and I spent the rest of the evening with three of my sisters.  If I didnt say, I have 7 sisters and 5 brothers; yep, my mom had 13 kids...I am number 11.




13! God bless your Mom Raven and may she rest in peace.


----------



## emilu

lazlo8 said:


> Here's Sunday Morning thrift! $1 each! (I had to ignore a lot of really annoying scary people ...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsey Johnson dress ... bias cut burn out silk velvet. It has an iris burn out and a rose on the back ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how it is transparent where some of the flower patterns are?
> 
> I can try different colored slips under it and see how it goes. I have one million vintage slips. For just such an occasion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt by Boden ... look at the bottom pleats ... it is high waisted ... and fine gauge corduroy ...
> 
> I LOVE the rose print. Looks like .. the leaves are almost like lips! *KISS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Perse ...sooooo soft!
> 
> 
> 
> and the arms are so nice and long on his stuff ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk shirt brought to you directly from the 80's! Dolman sleeves ... weird pleats, slits ... brightness and abstraction ... strange scale ... and yet it all works ...
> 
> Sunday Morning $1 thrift has become so annoying that ... each week I think ... "should I even come here again?" Which makes me put back anything that I not 200% in love with and anything that I can't repair very very quickly. I was all ... bitter this morning about the thrift shop song ...




I own the same perse jacket (2nd hand for well over a $1 though). It's super soft and versatile. Goes with everything but wears like a broken in sweatshirt.


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> Such lovely finds, Minkoff, Pearse, Gucci handbag is adorable! I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day. Thank you for your heartfelt thoughts. Today started off rocky and I spent the rest of the evening with three of my sisters. If I didnt say, I have 7 sisters and 5 brothers; yep, my mom had 13 kids...I am number 11.


 

I'm glad you were with your Family today.

I have cousins that I grew up with and they were a family of 13 ...  12 girls, one boy ...  People were always so shocked by the fact that my cousins came from such a large family.


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Here's Sunday Morning thrift! $1 each! (I had to ignore a lot of really annoying scary people ...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsey Johnson dress ... bias cut burn out silk velvet. It has an iris burn out and a rose on the back ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how it is transparent where some of the flower patterns are?
> 
> I can try different colored slips under it and see how it goes. I have one million vintage slips. For just such an occasion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt by Boden ... look at the bottom pleats ... it is high waisted ... and fine gauge corduroy ...
> 
> I LOVE the rose print. Looks like .. the leaves are almost like lips! *KISS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Perse ...sooooo soft!
> 
> 
> 
> and the arms are so nice and long on his stuff ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk shirt brought to you directly from the 80's! Dolman sleeves ... weird pleats, slits ... brightness and abstraction ... strange scale ... and yet it all works ...
> 
> Sunday Morning $1 thrift has become so annoying that ... each week I think ... "should I even come here again?" Which makes me put back anything that I not 200% in love with and anything that I can't repair very very quickly. I was all ... bitter this morning about the thrift shop song ...


 
Cool Betsy Johnson and I love the James Pearse!  




Raven3766 said:


> Such lovely finds, Minkoff, Pearse, Gucci handbag is adorable! I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day. Thank you for your heartfelt thoughts. Today started off rocky and I spent the rest of the evening with three of my sisters.  If I didnt say, I have 7 sisters and 5 brothers; yep, my mom had 13 kids...I am number 11.


 
More hugs Raven.  Your house must have never been dull growing up, wow!


----------



## lazlo8

emilu said:


> I own the same perse jacket (2nd hand for well over a $1 though). It's super soft and versatile. Goes with everything but wears like a broken in sweatshirt.


 
Twinsies~!!

Yeah ... it's so comfy. And looks great ... some of the knit blazers I meet look so frumpy. But James Perse has some kind of cotton magic voodoo....


----------



## emilu

emilu said:


> I couldn't leave this neutral colored Rebecca minkoff Mac behind. Definitely don't "need" another bag but cross bodies are so practical (ESP while thrifting). Sold my turquoise mac a while back because I never used it but I think this Taupe brown will be easier to wear.  And while I do have two mini macs this will be practical for when I need a little more room.
> 
> Plus i have big ole bottle of leather CPR that I was just itching to see if I couldn't get the stains out.   It's currently drying but I think looks a lot better.   $40 but I have enough to cover the cost in trade credit .
> 
> I think the watermarks were actually worse in person. Here are the befores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612642
> 
> View attachment 2612639
> View attachment 2612641




And still used but improved


----------



## lazlo8

emilu said:


> And still used but improved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612747
> View attachment 2612748


 


Beautiful!!  The hard wear!


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> Whoo The Hurricane Coach is still a brewing.



Thanks...I spent quite a bit of time yesterday wrestling with the briefcase in the kitchen sink...soapsuds everywhere. Great expectations for that one!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Here's Sunday Morning thrift! $1 each! (I had to ignore a lot of really annoying scary people ...)
> 
> Betsey Johnson dress ... bias cut burn out silk velvet. It has an iris burn out and a rose on the back ...
> 
> See how it is transparent where some of the flower patterns are?
> 
> I can try different colored slips under it and see how it goes. I have one million vintage slips. For just such an occasion!
> 
> Skirt by Boden ... look at the bottom pleats ... it is high waisted ... and fine gauge corduroy ...
> 
> I LOVE the rose print. Looks like .. the leaves are almost like lips! *KISS!*
> 
> James Perse ...sooooo soft!
> 
> and the arms are so nice and long on his stuff ...
> 
> Silk shirt brought to you directly from the 80's! Dolman sleeves ... weird pleats, slits ... brightness and abstraction ... strange scale ... and yet it all works ...
> 
> Sunday Morning $1 thrift has become so annoying that ... each week I think ... "should I even come here again?" Which makes me put back anything that I not 200% in love with and anything that I can't repair very very quickly. I was all ... bitter this morning about the thrift shop song ...



Love the Betsy Johnson...shame about annoying people!



Raven3766 said:


> Such lovely finds, Minkoff, Pearse, Gucci handbag is adorable! I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day. Thank you for your heartfelt thoughts. Today started off rocky and I spent the rest of the evening with three of my sisters.  If I didnt say, I have 7 sisters and 5 brothers; yep, my mom had 13 kids...I am number 11.



More hugs...13 of them!



emilu said:


> And still used but improved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612747
> View attachment 2612748



Leather CPR rules...looks amazing!


----------



## jamamcg

Yesterday was a good day I just got the all clear from the authenticators. 

Mulberry mock croc wash bag. These retail for £300 and a virtually full bottle of Chanel Allure Homme Sport a sealed bottle of the shower gel and a travel vial all for £4.70.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Such lovely finds, Minkoff, Pearse, Gucci handbag is adorable! I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day. Thank you for your heartfelt thoughts. Today started off rocky and I spent the rest of the evening with three of my sisters.  If I didnt say, I have 7 sisters and 5 brothers; yep, my mom had 13 kids...I am number 11.



 I can't imagine that. WOW. I bet you always had someone to play with.


----------



## chowlover2

emilu said:


> And still used but improved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612747
> View attachment 2612748


 She looks gorgeous, like the squishy, smooshy leather Balenciaga uses!


jamamcg said:


> Yesterday was a good day I just got the all clear from the authenticators.
> 
> Mulberry mock croc wash bag. These retail for £300 and a virtually full bottle of Chanel Allure Homme Sport a sealed bottle of the shower gel and a travel vial all for £4.70.
> View attachment 2613077
> 
> View attachment 2613079
> 
> View attachment 2613080


Mulberry and Chanel! You scored!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hugs to you Raven, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom and the tough times you are going through.  I'm glad to hear you spent Mother's Day early and bet you and your siblings had lots of sweet stories to share&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## P3pp3rmint

This is my yard sale find this weekend.... MINT CONDITION! Brand new still in original box and has never been used. This Dooney has the original registration card and original sticky tag as shown in photo. Dooney and Bourke small tulip tassel tote... Does anybody know how I can find the value of this bag? I found one on-line but it was only a picture.. The rest I find are alike but the colors are opposite of this one and I can't find anymore with exact colors like this one that have the white with blue monogrammed writing and blue leather straps...Why? Is it because it is very rare?


----------



## chowlover2

P3pp3rmint said:


> This is my yard sale find this weekend.... MINT CONDITION! Brand new still in original box and has never been used. This Dooney has the original registration card and original sticky tag as shown in photo. Dooney and Bourke small tulip tassel tote... Does anybody know how I can find the value of this bag? I found one on-line but it was only a picture.. The rest I find are alike but the colors are opposite of this one and I can't find anymore with exact colors like this one that have the white with blue monogrammed writing and blue leather straps...Why? Is it because it is very rare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613685
> View attachment 2613686
> View attachment 2613687
> View attachment 2613692




That's a beautiful bag! What a find!


----------



## elvisgurly

Today I bought three Spanx swimsuits from GoodWill & kept two.  The other one was way too small & was thrifted to my sister LOL.  OMG those suits are tight, but keep everything in place.  My sister & I looked so hilarious trying to squeeze ourselves into the suits since they're very formfitting.

I learned that whenever GoodWill has a tag with green marker on it that it's a donation from a store.  I have been noticing that my local GoodWill is getting a lot of donations from Target & I assume the swimsuits were donated from a shop/store that carries Spanx.


----------



## Bayou Minou

elvisgurly said:


> Today I bought three Spanx swimsuits from GoodWill & kept two.  The other one was way too small & was thrifted to my sister LOL.  OMG those suits are tight, but keep everything in place.  My sister & I looked so hilarious trying to squeeze ourselves into the suits since they're very formfitting.
> 
> I learned that whenever GoodWill has a tag with green marker on it that it's a donation from a store.  I have been noticing that my local GoodWill is getting a lot of donations from Target & I assume the swimsuits were donated from a shop/store that carries Spanx.



LOL!  I went to the outlet mall a couple of years ago to look for a slip but could only find a shaper like the Spanx.  I thought I was going to strangle myself trying to get out of it.  They are tight!!!


----------



## ladyash

I broke my shopping ban today for work clothes. I just scored a day job in a bank and the dress code is business professional. Problem is I only own four pairs of trousers so I had to go shopping for more. I got a pair of club monaco black skinny leg trousers for $6.99 (broke my vintage only rule, but they fit and will look great with a suit jacket in the winter), and bought a vintage blouse for $5. Will take pics and post later in the week or this weekend since I still have two other places to look for some vintage trousers when I have another evening free. For the next three weeks I am working two full time jobs! One is from 9:30am-4:30pm and the other is from 5:30pm to around 1:30-2am so not a lot of time to do anything other than work and a little bit of sleep. I'm in training so once the training is over I drop down to casual part time during the day at the bank, so I have to still keep my full time evening job. The next three weeks may kill me, but hopefully they go quickly LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I broke my shopping ban today for work clothes. I just scored a day job in a bank and the dress code is business professional. Problem is I only own four pairs of trousers so I had to go shopping for more. I got a pair of club monaco black skinny leg trousers for $6.99 (broke my vintage only rule, but they fit and will look great with a suit jacket in the winter), and bought a vintage blouse for $5. Will take pics and post later in the week or this weekend since I still have two other places to look for some vintage trousers when I have another evening free. For the next three weeks I am working two full time jobs! One is from 9:30am-4:30pm and the other is from 5:30pm to around 1:30-2am so not a lot of time to do anything other than work and a little bit of sleep. I'm in training so once the training is over I drop down to casual part time during the day at the bank, so I have to still keep my full time evening job. The next three weeks may kill me, but hopefully they go quickly LOL!




It will go fast, I worked 7 days a week for a year before I was a permanent full time employee at one of my jobs. It will go by in a blur, believe me!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> It will go fast, I worked 7 days a week for a year before I was a permanent full time employee at one of my jobs. It will go by in a blur, believe me!



I'm just concerned about sleep really right now. My full time evening job doesn't have an end time since we leave based on how fast we can get things done and things have to be balanced out before we are allowed to go home. That means some nights we may get off even later, so by the time I come home and shower I get to bed around 3am and have to be up at 7:30am for this new day job. I'm trying to quit coffee but I really think starbucks may be my best friend the rest of this month. The only alternative is maybe asking to leave my evening job a bit early for the next three weeks so I can at least fit in 6 hours of sleep.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I'm just concerned about sleep really right now. My full time evening job doesn't have an end time since we leave based on how fast we can get things done and things have to be balanced out before we are allowed to go home. That means some nights we may get off even later, so by the time I come home and shower I get to bed around 3am and have to be up at 7:30am for this new day job. I'm trying to quit coffee but I really think starbucks may be my best friend the rest of this month. The only alternative is maybe asking to leave my evening job a bit early for the next three weeks so I can at least fit in 6 hours of sleep.




That is tough! I started at FedEx Mon thru Fri on the PM side, 3:30 to about 9-9:30. I waitresses on weekends. The pay was good at FedEx, just not good enough as a full time job. I went there with the intention of being full time eventually. FedEx had full benefits even for part time employees after 60 days. Everything at FedEx is by seniority, and it took a year to get a full time position. I was soooo lucky, the fellow who was hired right after me waited 3years to go full time. I had just beat the hiring freeze. You do what you got to do!


----------



## Pao9

ladyash said:


> I broke my shopping ban today for work clothes. I just scored a day job in a bank and the dress code is business professional. Problem is I only own four pairs of trousers so I had to go shopping for more. I got a pair of club monaco black skinny leg trousers for $6.99 (broke my vintage only rule, but they fit and will look great with a suit jacket in the winter), and bought a vintage blouse for $5. Will take pics and post later in the week or this weekend since I still have two other places to look for some vintage trousers when I have another evening free. For the next three weeks I am working two full time jobs! One is from 9:30am-4:30pm and the other is from 5:30pm to around 1:30-2am so not a lot of time to do anything other than work and a little bit of sleep. I'm in training so once the training is over I drop down to casual part time during the day at the bank, so I have to still keep my full time evening job. The next three weeks may kill me, but hopefully they go quickly LOL!




Wow that sounds like a lot! I hope you don't get burned out!!! Hang in there!!!! It's all worth it in the end!)


----------



## Pao9

I scored this weekend! Went to goodwil and found 2 amazing dresses for $5 each! 
A Marc by Marc Jacobs 




And my favorite brand helmut Lang 




Both fit amaaaaazing! So happy!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Pao9 said:


> I scored this weekend! Went to goodwil and found 2 amazing dresses for $5 each!
> A Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> View attachment 2613998
> 
> 
> And my favorite brand helmut Lang
> 
> View attachment 2613999
> 
> 
> Both fit amaaaaazing! So happy!!!!


 They are amazing and will look great on you!


----------



## emilu

Pao9 said:


> I scored this weekend! Went to goodwil and found 2 amazing dresses for $5 each!
> A Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> View attachment 2613998
> 
> 
> And my favorite brand helmut Lang
> 
> View attachment 2613999
> 
> 
> Both fit amaaaaazing! So happy!!!!




These seem like would be a perfect fit for your style.  I'm sure you'll rock both.


----------



## emilu

Hello thrifty friends. Any recommendations for clothing dyes. I have a cotton light weight soft denim/knit dress that I was a little to aggressive with cleaning. I think a dye job would help but have never used any. Any tried and true brands. I use a shared laundry room so can't be aggressive with the use of that. Also my big concern in color running in the wash. 

The original dress is a light gray/blue (with a few spots slightly lighter gray. Oops!)


----------



## P3pp3rmint

I wonder what liquid bluing would do to that? My grandma used to wash my whites in it, she said they turned whiter but..I think they turned light blue. But don't take my advice. It was just a random thought.


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Yesterday was a good day I just got the all clear from the authenticators.
> 
> Mulberry mock croc wash bag. These retail for £300 and a virtually full bottle of Chanel Allure Homme Sport a sealed bottle of the shower gel and a travel vial all for £4.70.
> View attachment 2613077
> 
> View attachment 2613079
> 
> View attachment 2613080



Very nice...great find!


----------



## JOODLZ

Pao9 said:


> I scored this weekend! Went to goodwil and found 2 amazing dresses for $5 each!
> A Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> View attachment 2613998
> 
> 
> And my favorite brand helmut Lang
> 
> View attachment 2613999
> 
> 
> Both fit amaaaaazing! So happy!!!!



Gorgeous dresses...great GW prices!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> I scored this weekend! Went to goodwil and found 2 amazing dresses for $5 each!
> A Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> View attachment 2613998
> 
> 
> And my favorite brand helmut Lang
> 
> View attachment 2613999
> 
> 
> Both fit amaaaaazing! So happy!!!!


Pao, those are beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Yesterday was a good day I just got the all clear from the authenticators.
> 
> Mulberry mock croc wash bag. These retail for £300 and a virtually full bottle of Chanel Allure Homme Sport a sealed bottle of the shower gel and a travel vial all for £4.70.
> View attachment 2613077
> 
> View attachment 2613079
> 
> View attachment 2613080


 
Love them both, Mulberry and Chanel? Sounds like a good day to me!


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you my thrifty friends for all your kind comments . Virgos like thrifting, so I guess I will have a shopping buddy soon


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I found this pretty big slab of (I think it is) marble at a garage sale this morning. It is 100X prettier in real life than the picture. $20


Wow, that's a massive piece of marble & great price, so beautiful!


Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)


Raven, I am so sorry for your loss. How nice that you were able to celebrate one last Mother's day with her. Sending you lots of virtual hugs...


lazlo8 said:


> Here's Sunday Morning thrift! $1 each! (I had to ignore a lot of really annoying scary people ...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsey Johnson dress ... bias cut burn out silk velvet. It has an iris burn out and a rose on the back ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how it is transparent where some of the flower patterns are?
> 
> I can try different colored slips under it and see how it goes. I have one million vintage slips. For just such an occasion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skirt by Boden ... look at the bottom pleats ... it is high waisted ... and fine gauge corduroy ...
> 
> I LOVE the rose print. Looks like .. the leaves are almost like lips! *KISS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Perse ...sooooo soft!
> 
> 
> 
> and the arms are so nice and long on his stuff ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk shirt brought to you directly from the 80's! Dolman sleeves ... weird pleats, slits ... brightness and abstraction ... strange scale ... and yet it all works ...
> 
> Sunday Morning $1 thrift has become so annoying that ... each week I think ... "should I even come here again?" Which makes me put back anything that I not 200% in love with and anything that I can't repair very very quickly. I was all ... bitter this morning about the thrift shop song ...


Love your James Perse blazer, looks so comfy. Sorry to hear about all the cray crays at the $1 thrifts, hope you can still score some great finds!


emilu said:


> And still used but improved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612747
> View attachment 2612748


Wow, the transformation was magical!! Looks great, congrats!


jamamcg said:


> Yesterday was a good day I just got the all clear from the authenticators.
> 
> Mulberry mock croc wash bag. These retail for £300 and a virtually full bottle of Chanel Allure Homme Sport a sealed bottle of the shower gel and a travel vial all for £4.70.
> View attachment 2613077
> 
> View attachment 2613079
> 
> View attachment 2613080


Lucky finds, love the leather on the Mulberry.


----------



## JNH14

Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)


So sorry to hear it, Raven. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## LisaK026

P3pp3rmint said:


> This is my yard sale find this weekend.... MINT CONDITION! Brand new still in original box and has never been used. This Dooney has the original registration card and original sticky tag as shown in photo. Dooney and Bourke small tulip tassel tote... Does anybody know how I can find the value of this bag? I found one on-line but it was only a picture.. The rest I find are alike but the colors are opposite of this one and I can't find anymore with exact colors like this one that have the white with blue monogrammed writing and blue leather straps...Why? Is it because it is very rare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613685
> View attachment 2613686
> View attachment 2613687
> View attachment 2613692


Look on eBay at current and  "Completed Listings". Or Google it and look at the images and click on the image if you find it. It might take you to a page with that info.


----------



## magdalinka

Just got this giant Gucci leather bag authenticated. Can't believe I got it for only $18.


----------



## magdalinka

View attachment 2614710
View attachment 2614712
View attachment 2614713

App keeps crashing..


----------



## spartanwoman

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..


 
That is an amazing find and it looks to be in pretty good condition...congrats!


----------



## Daniac

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..



Wow what an awesome score!  

I hit up the Value Village 50% off sale yesterday and while I was in the fitting room someone nabbed one of the purses in my buggy!  I wasn't sure that I was going to buy it so I didn't really care but now I know to always take the items I WANT into the dressing room with me.

Yasmeen


----------



## chambersb

elvisgurly said:


> Today I bought three Spanx swimsuits from GoodWill & kept two.  The other one was way too small & was thrifted to my sister LOL.  OMG those suits are tight, but keep everything in place.  My sister & I looked so hilarious trying to squeeze ourselves into the suits since they're very formfitting.
> 
> I learned that whenever GoodWill has a tag with green marker on it that it's a donation from a store.  I have been noticing that my local GoodWill is getting a lot of donations from Target & I assume the swimsuits were donated from a shop/store that carries Spanx.




My mom manages a Goodwill shop.  Target donates what does not sell after end of season clearance to Goodwill.  I wish more shops would do that.  

I had a friend that worked at Bath & Body Works years ago and they have to throw their stuff in the dumpster.  She was appalled at the amount of stuff than went into the trash. I will never pay full price for any of that stuff again.  There is a homeless shelter and women's resource center just down the road that would be glad to take those things.  What a waste.....


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..



Wow!!! Amazing!


----------



## iishers

emilu said:


> Hello thrifty friends. Any recommendations for clothing dyes. I have a cotton light weight soft denim/knit dress that I was a little to aggressive with cleaning. I think a dye job would help but have never used any. Any tried and true brands. I use a shared laundry room so can't be aggressive with the use of that. Also my big concern in color running in the wash.
> 
> The original dress is a light gray/blue (with a few spots slightly lighter gray. Oops!)



My favorite dye for cotton fabric is Procion MX Dye. It comes in little powder jars that you mix with water. I've dyed white cotton shirts blue in a bucket with this stuff before. The trick is, after you've dyed it to wring it, out and leave it in a plastic bag (like tie-dye without the tying) for AWHILE, like as many days as you can stand, it to let the dye set. Then rinse it heavily with cold water until the water runs clear. After that you can single wash it cold in the washing machine and it won't stain the machine. Also, the thread may not dye, depending on what it's made of, because most dyes are formulated for either natural or synthetic fabrics.


----------



## magdalinka

spartanwoman said:


> That is an amazing find and it looks to be in pretty good condition...congrats!





Daniac said:


> Wow what an awesome score!
> 
> I hit up the Value Village 50% off sale yesterday and while I was in the fitting room someone nabbed one of the purses in my buggy!  I wasn't sure that I was going to buy it so I didn't really care but now I know to always take the items I WANT into the dressing room with me.
> 
> Yasmeen





KrissieNO.5 said:


> Wow!!! Amazing!


Thank you lovelies  Daniac - good idea, if I really want something I do not put it down, I grab on to it tight lol.


----------



## elvisgurly

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## heartoflove

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..




You always find the most amazing bags!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..




Wow!!! This bag is Amazing!!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..



CONGRATS...saw this on the AT thread...Gorgeous and at an amazing price! Now if you average this with your disco bag...thrifty math


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Beautiful! Great find 



magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..


----------



## xoxsparksfly

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..




So pretty. I love the style.


----------



## scbear00

Another great Second Time Around find!  So glad they use Facebook for their high end items-- the thrifting scene in Nashville is bleak!

CL Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toe pumps (only worn once, came in original box with bag and extra tips!)  $289


----------



## Tomsmom

scbear00 said:


> Another great Second Time Around find!  So glad they use Facebook for their high end items-- the thrifting scene in Nashville is bleak!
> 
> CL Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toe pumps (only worn once, came in original box with bag and extra tips!)  $289


 
That is one gorgeous pair of shoes!


----------



## magdalinka

elvisgurly said:


> Gorgeous bag!





heartoflove said:


> You always find the most amazing bags!





Pao9 said:


> Wow!!! This bag is Amazing!!!!





JOODLZ said:


> CONGRATS...saw this on the AT thread...Gorgeous and at an amazing price! Now if you average this with your disco bag...thrifty math





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Beautiful! Great find





xoxsparksfly said:


> So pretty. I love the style.


Thank you ladies!!! 
JOODLZ - love the new math


----------



## magdalinka

scbear00 said:


> Another great Second Time Around find!  So glad they use Facebook for their high end items-- the thrifting scene in Nashville is bleak!
> 
> CL Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toe pumps (only worn once, came in original box with bag and extra tips!)  $289


GORGEOUS and super sexy!!! Great find.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..


 
Wow, what deal! Lovely bag!


----------



## Raven3766

scbear00 said:


> Another great Second Time Around find! So glad they use Facebook for their high end items-- the thrifting scene in Nashville is bleak!
> 
> CL Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toe pumps (only worn once, came in original box with bag and extra tips!) $289



Those are the cutest shoes! You ladies are finding awesome deals.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Those are gorgeous! I don't think I could walk in a 120 without a platform but I don't know if I would be able to pass them up either! Enjoy your new shoes 



scbear00 said:


> Another great Second Time Around find!  So glad they use Facebook for their high end items-- the thrifting scene in Nashville is bleak!
> 
> CL Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toe pumps (only worn once, came in original box with bag and extra tips!)  $289


----------



## gottaluvmybags

scbear00 said:


> Another great Second Time Around find!  So glad they use Facebook for their high end items-- the thrifting scene in Nashville is bleak!
> 
> CL Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toe pumps (only worn once, came in original box with bag and extra tips!)  $289




Flipping gorgeous!!!! Congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

scbear00 said:


> Another great Second Time Around find! So glad they use Facebook for their high end items-- the thrifting scene in Nashville is bleak!
> 
> CL Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toe pumps (only worn once, came in original box with bag and extra tips!) $289


 Stunning on you!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Pretty slow thrifting week (I'm still stuck in my thrifting slump) but I did find this cute Tracy Reese 2-pc dress and jacket for $15.











I finally made it over to a local consignment sale for their sidewalk sale and I got there late so I missed most of the good stuff. I did find these Repetto flats and Bruno Magli velvet pumps for $10 each. Check out the gorgeous enamel heels - they are a little snug but I couldn't leave them...


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> JOODLZ - love the new math



LOL...I use it on my hubby all the time!


----------



## JOODLZ

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Pretty slow thrifting week (I'm still stuck in my thrifting slump) but I did find this cute Tracy Reese 2-pc dress and jacket for $15.
> 
> I finally made it over to a local consignment sale for their sidewalk sale and I got there late so I missed most of the good stuff. I did find these Repetto flats and Bruno Magli velvet pumps for $10 each. Check out the gorgeous enamel heels - they are a little snug but I couldn't leave them...



LOVE the heels on the Bruno Magli's!


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Pretty slow thrifting week (I'm still stuck in my thrifting slump) but I did find this cute Tracy Reese 2-pc dress and jacket for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made it over to a local consignment sale for their sidewalk sale and I got there late so I missed most of the good stuff. I did find these Repetto flats and Bruno Magli velvet pumps for $10 each. Check out the gorgeous enamel heels - they are a little snug but I couldn't leave them...


 
Very pretty Tracey Reese and those heels are gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Pretty slow thrifting week (I'm still stuck in my thrifting slump) but I did find this cute Tracy Reese 2-pc dress and jacket for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made it over to a local consignment sale for their sidewalk sale and I got there late so I missed most of the good stuff. I did find these Repetto flats and Bruno Magli velvet pumps for $10 each. Check out the gorgeous enamel heels - they are a little snug but I couldn't leave them...




Repettos and those heels, OMG, they are stunning!


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Pretty slow thrifting week (I'm still stuck in my thrifting slump) but I did find this cute Tracy Reese 2-pc dress and jacket for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made it over to a local consignment sale for their sidewalk sale and I got there late so I missed most of the good stuff. I did find these Repetto flats and Bruno Magli velvet pumps for $10 each. Check out the gorgeous enamel heels - they are a little snug but I couldn't leave them...


Those are great finds. The Repettos are a great price & I think I remember seeing those same Bruno Maglis on here before... very pretty.


----------



## lazlo8

Wanna see some thrifted goods? Me too!
 

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6605.jpg.html]





[/URL]

Daisy Basket

I can put fruit in here or flowers ...

So cute, made of painted metal ... 25 cents

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6606.jpg.html][/URL]

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6574.jpg.html]





[/URL]

10 cent incense


I needed this ... I was out of incense and too cheap to buy more ...

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6571.jpg.html]





[/URL]

Crystal Necklace  ... very very old ... $2.50

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6564.jpg.html]





[/URL]

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6562.jpg.html]





[/URL]

AB Crystals

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6563.jpg.html]





[/URL]

All the earrings were $1 a pair ... (such a nice price ... I only buy jewelry now when it is a nice price and crazy old ... most of these are quite old ...) ....


http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6561.jpg.html]





[/URL]

http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6568.jpg.html]





[/URL]


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Wanna see some thrifted goods? Me too!
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6605.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> Daisy Basket
> 
> I can put fruit in here or flowers ...
> 
> So cute, made of painted metal ... 25 cents
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6606.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6574.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> 10 cent incense
> 
> 
> I needed this ... I was out of incense and too cheap to buy more ...
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6571.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> Crystal Necklace  ... very very old ... $2.50
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6564.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6562.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> AB Crystals
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6563.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> All the earrings were $1 a pair ... (such a nice price ... I only buy jewelry now when it is a nice price and crazy old ... most of these are quite old ...) ....
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6561.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6568.jpg.html][/URL]



I love the colors in the crystals...I could gaze at them all day!


----------



## magdalinka

Dear thrifty friends. I have to say I am a little disappointed in the authentication threads. I found another gem - a Hermes La Reale scarf that I am sure is authentic. It has been on the authentication thread since Tuesday with no response. 
Here is the beauty. It was in a very poor shape when I found it. Someone stitched a hook and eye closure to the top corners of it very tightly and without mercy. It also had some makeup and red lipstick stains. The last pic is the before of the top corners. And the best part because it was damaged it only cost $2.99. 
View attachment 2619660
View attachment 2619661
View attachment 2619662
View attachment 2619663


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Wanna see some thrifted goods? Me too!
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6605.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Daisy Basket
> 
> I can put fruit in here or flowers ...
> 
> So cute, made of painted metal ... 25 cents
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6606.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6574.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 10 cent incense
> 
> 
> I needed this ... I was out of incense and too cheap to buy more ...
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6571.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Crystal Necklace  ... very very old ... $2.50
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6564.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6562.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> AB Crystals
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6563.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> All the earrings were $1 a pair ... (such a nice price ... I only buy jewelry now when it is a nice price and crazy old ... most of these are quite old ...) ....
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6561.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6568.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


 

Love all that bling!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. I have to say I am a little disappointed in the authentication threads. I found another gem - a Hermes La Reale scarf that I am sure is authentic. It has been on the authentication thread since Tuesday with no response.
> Here is the beauty. It was in a very poor shape when I found it. Someone stitched a hook and eye closure to the top corners of it very tightly and without mercy. It also had some makeup and red lipstick stains. The last pic is the before of the top corners. And the best part because it was damaged it only cost $2.99.
> View attachment 2619660
> View attachment 2619661
> View attachment 2619662
> View attachment 2619663


 

Gorgeous scarf Magda, what was someone thinking with that hook and eye??  Ack!


----------



## magdalinka

lazlo8 said:


> Wanna see some thrifted goods? Me too!
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6605.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Daisy Basket
> 
> I can put fruit in here or flowers ...
> 
> So cute, made of painted metal ... 25 cents
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6606.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6574.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 10 cent incense
> 
> 
> I needed this ... I was out of incense and too cheap to buy more ...
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6571.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Crystal Necklace  ... very very old ... $2.50
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6564.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6562.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> AB Crystals
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6563.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> All the earrings were $1 a pair ... (such a nice price ... I only buy jewelry now when it is a nice price and crazy old ... most of these are quite old ...) ....
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6561.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6568.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Loving all your jewelry finds Laz, you have a good eye.


----------



## Daniac

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Pretty slow thrifting week (I'm still stuck in my thrifting slump) but I did find this cute Tracy Reese 2-pc dress and jacket for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made it over to a local consignment sale for their sidewalk sale and I got there late so I missed most of the good stuff. I did find these Repetto flats and Bruno Magli velvet pumps for $10 each. Check out the gorgeous enamel heels - they are a little snug but I couldn't leave them...



Those shoes are gorgeous!  I'm so envious, I can NEVER find nice shoes up here.

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

lazlo8 said:


> Wanna see some thrifted goods? Me too!
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6605.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Daisy Basket
> 
> I can put fruit in here or flowers ...
> 
> So cute, made of painted metal ... 25 cents
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6606.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6574.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 10 cent incense
> 
> 
> I needed this ... I was out of incense and too cheap to buy more ...
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6571.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Crystal Necklace  ... very very old ... $2.50
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6564.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6562.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> AB Crystals
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6563.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> All the earrings were $1 a pair ... (such a nice price ... I only buy jewelry now when it is a nice price and crazy old ... most of these are quite old ...) ....
> 
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6561.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> http://s397.photobucket.com/user/BlueDBlue/media/Aaa3/ARoughLanding/ABadFairy/ABadFairy001/ABadFairy001005/IMG_6568.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



The crystals are gorgeous!  Is it enamel on the last ones?

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

I finally had a good day thrifting yesterday.  I went to the Salvation Army in the town where the "rich folk" live!  

I had stupidly left a Max Mara dress behind in another store the day before and I was kicking myself for not buying it, but now I can let it go.  

I think this is just a cheap little shrug but I fell in love with it.  $5.99
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../WBQjAatO_DQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_224602.jpg

Hugo Boss Blouse.  $5.99 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../MXcQmRNfOnU/w415-h553-no/20140516_225052.jpg

Pure & Co handknit tank.  $5.99
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../hc9ySVhCIWs/w415-h553-no/20140516_225230.jpg

Sarah Pacini (Made in Italy) Art To Wear/Lagenlook
Taupe Striped Asymmetric Tank/Cami/Shell Linen/Cotton blend?  $3.99
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...yFvSKQBQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_225609_HDR.jpg

Comptoir des Cotonniers - Farwest Tunic Dress Linen/Cotton. $5.99
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../jJoLEVp0mlI/w415-h553-no/20140516_230042.jpg

Liz Claiborne Linen Jacket - $5.99 (I have been looking everywhere for a linen jean jacket, but the only place I could find them was Value Village and they were all too big and triple the price!)
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../Zduq30pLo8I/w415-h553-no/20140516_230653.jpg

Imitz (Denmark) Shimmery Dusty Rose/Hunter Green lining long balloon skirt - $7.99 
It's a couple of sizes too big but I can hide a belt under the waist band detail.  :0)
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../mADcVjRHa9o/w415-h553-no/20140516_230845.jpg

In different light you can see the green come through the pink.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../a25p1a_5tBk/w415-h553-no/20140516_231154.jpg

Dana Buchman Silk Front Zip Tank - $4.99
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../DBQDV3BgDyM/w415-h553-no/20140516_231518.jpg

A cute little belt to hold my too big skirts on!    Kudos Leather Belt (Made in Canada) - $5.99 
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../w7_ninleIRE/w415-h553-no/20140516_231633.jpg

Jane Norman (London) Leopard Print Skirt - $7.99 
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../H94YqUVMqq0/w415-h553-no/20140516_232015.jpg

Kataya (Canadian - Zoe Zimmerman a local designer) Green Jersey Tunic - $7.99
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../Q7COVGkoEjI/w415-h553-no/20140516_232246.jpg

Hirsch (Germany) Shiny Black Cotton Blend Maxi Skirt that can be unzipped to make it shorter - $7.99
It's a bit big but there is a drawstring so it'll work out okay!  :0)
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../bkDQv7p1tXA/w415-h553-no/20140516_232448.jpg

Partially unzipped.
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../0ePAvhjoQ_8/w415-h553-no/20140516_232623.jpg

Theyskens' Theory Sotto F Skirt (Silk & Spandex) - $5.99
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../hVUns443aws/w415-h553-no/20140516_233002.jpg

Rodier (Made in France 1990's?) Black Cotton Wrap Around Skirt - $5.99 
I don't think anyone wore this, the condition is excellent.
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../fZPhrIuljp0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233308.jpg

Georges Rech Synonyme Wool Mohair Alpaca Maxi Skirt - $7.99
This one is a bit too big I'll just belt it, it was far to gorgeous to leave behind!
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../MOJqBxhcLD0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233535.jpg

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../gdddeGMRUHA/w737-h553-no/20140516_233526.jpg

I bought a few other pieces but they're nothing special.  I can't believe I managed to spend over 4 1/2 hours in that tiny little store!

Yasmeen


----------



## ladyash

Finally got my vintage luggage! It is in great shape and now I just need to take a trip so I can use it!! I may use it for storage in the meantime though since I still have storage issues in my place.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous scarf Magda, what was someone thinking with that hook and eye??  Ack!


Thanks Tomsmom! It looks as though they wore the poor thing as a blouse draped over the front??


----------



## Tomsmom

Daniac said:


> I finally had a good day thrifting yesterday.  I went to the Salvation Army in the town where the "rich folk" live!
> 
> I had stupidly left a Max Mara dress behind in another store the day before and I was kicking myself for not buying it, but now I can let it go.
> 
> I think this is just a cheap little shrug but I fell in love with it.  $5.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../WBQjAatO_DQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_224602.jpg
> 
> Hugo Boss Blouse.  $5.99
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../MXcQmRNfOnU/w415-h553-no/20140516_225052.jpg
> 
> Pure & Co handknit tank.  $5.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../hc9ySVhCIWs/w415-h553-no/20140516_225230.jpg
> 
> Sarah Pacini (Made in Italy) Art To Wear/Lagenlook
> Taupe Striped Asymmetric Tank/Cami/Shell Linen/Cotton blend?  $3.99
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...yFvSKQBQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_225609_HDR.jpg
> 
> Comptoir des Cotonniers - Farwest Tunic Dress Linen/Cotton. $5.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../jJoLEVp0mlI/w415-h553-no/20140516_230042.jpg
> 
> Liz Claiborne Linen Jacket - $5.99 (I have been looking everywhere for a linen jean jacket, but the only place I could find them was Value Village and they were all too big and triple the price!)
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../Zduq30pLo8I/w415-h553-no/20140516_230653.jpg
> 
> Imitz (Denmark) Shimmery Dusty Rose/Hunter Green lining long balloon skirt - $7.99
> It's a couple of sizes too big but I can hide a belt under the waist band detail.  :0)
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../mADcVjRHa9o/w415-h553-no/20140516_230845.jpg
> 
> In different light you can see the green come through the pink.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../a25p1a_5tBk/w415-h553-no/20140516_231154.jpg
> 
> Dana Buchman Silk Front Zip Tank - $4.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../DBQDV3BgDyM/w415-h553-no/20140516_231518.jpg
> 
> A cute little belt to hold my too big skirts on!    Kudos Leather Belt (Made in Canada) - $5.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../w7_ninleIRE/w415-h553-no/20140516_231633.jpg
> 
> Jane Norman (London) Leopard Print Skirt - $7.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../H94YqUVMqq0/w415-h553-no/20140516_232015.jpg
> 
> Kataya (Canadian - Zoe Zimmerman a local designer) Green Jersey Tunic - $7.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../Q7COVGkoEjI/w415-h553-no/20140516_232246.jpg
> 
> Hirsch (Germany) Shiny Black Cotton Blend Maxi Skirt that can be unzipped to make it shorter - $7.99
> It's a bit big but there is a drawstring so it'll work out okay!  :0)
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../bkDQv7p1tXA/w415-h553-no/20140516_232448.jpg
> 
> Partially unzipped.
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../0ePAvhjoQ_8/w415-h553-no/20140516_232623.jpg
> 
> Theyskens' Theory Sotto F Skirt (Silk & Spandex) - $5.99
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../hVUns443aws/w415-h553-no/20140516_233002.jpg
> 
> Rodier (Made in France 1990's?) Black Cotton Wrap Around Skirt - $5.99
> I don't think anyone wore this, the condition is excellent.
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../fZPhrIuljp0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233308.jpg
> 
> Georges Rech Synonyme Wool Mohair Alpaca Maxi Skirt - $7.99
> This one is a bit too big I'll just belt it, it was far to gorgeous to leave behind!
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../MOJqBxhcLD0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233535.jpg
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../gdddeGMRUHA/w737-h553-no/20140516_233526.jpg
> 
> I bought a few other pieces but they're nothing special.  I can't believe I managed to spend over 4 1/2 hours in that tiny little store!
> 
> Yasmeen


 

Nice haul!


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> Finally got my vintage luggage! It is in great shape and now I just need to take a trip so I can use it!! I may use it for storage in the meantime though since I still have storage issues in my place.


 

You definitely need to break her in, love the luggage!


----------



## ladyash

Tomsmom said:


> You definitely need to break her in, love the luggage!




Too bad I don't have any future travel plans now that I am working more often.  Still couldn't pass it up for $15 though since I know I will need it in the future traveling to visit home and such!


----------



## P3pp3rmint

Gh


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

JEALOUS.

Congratulations


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

2goodeyestoo said:


> JEALOUS.
> 
> Congratulations



My previous comments are for Magda. I am using PurseForums new mobile app for the first time.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. I have to say I am a little disappointed in the authentication threads. I found another gem - a Hermes La Reale scarf that I am sure is authentic. It has been on the authentication thread since Tuesday with no response.
> Here is the beauty. It was in a very poor shape when I found it. Someone stitched a hook and eye closure to the top corners of it very tightly and without mercy. It also had some makeup and red lipstick stains. The last pic is the before of the top corners. And the best part because it was damaged it only cost $2.99.
> View attachment 2619660
> View attachment 2619661
> View attachment 2619662
> View attachment 2619663


 
The Hermes Board here on purseforum will not respond if you are a seller or someone that found the article in question. They did the exact same thing to me a couple of months ago with a tie. They only respond if you are a buyer over the way or another site.


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. I have to say I am a little disappointed in the authentication threads. I found another gem - a Hermes La Reale scarf that I am sure is authentic. It has been on the authentication thread since Tuesday with no response.
> Here is the beauty. It was in a very poor shape when I found it. Someone stitched a hook and eye closure to the top corners of it very tightly and without mercy. It also had some makeup and red lipstick stains. The last pic is the before of the top corners. And the best part because it was damaged it only cost $2.99.
> View attachment 2619660
> View attachment 2619661
> View attachment 2619662
> View attachment 2619663



Beautiful, despite the hook & eye...CONGRATS! Someday I'll find mine, sigh!


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> Finally got my vintage luggage! It is in great shape and now I just need to take a trip so I can use it!! I may use it for storage in the meantime though since I still have storage issues in my place.




It's so cute.


----------



## lazlo8

Daniac said:


> The crystals are gorgeous!  Is it enamel on the last ones?
> 
> Yasmeen


 
It sure is!  I just love it when I find these old jewelry pieces, it's rare that I find them. Maybe twice a year and I buy all they have ...



Daniac said:


> I finally had a good day thrifting yesterday.  I went to the Salvation Army in the town where the "rich folk" live!
> 
> I had stupidly left a Max Mara dress behind in another store the day before and I was kicking myself for not buying it, but now I can let it go.
> 
> I think this is just a cheap little shrug but I fell in love with it.  $5.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../WBQjAatO_DQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_224602.jpg
> 
> Hugo Boss Blouse.  $5.99
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../MXcQmRNfOnU/w415-h553-no/20140516_225052.jpg
> 
> Pure & Co handknit tank.  $5.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../hc9ySVhCIWs/w415-h553-no/20140516_225230.jpg
> 
> Sarah Pacini (Made in Italy) Art To Wear/Lagenlook
> Taupe Striped Asymmetric Tank/Cami/Shell Linen/Cotton blend?  $3.99
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...yFvSKQBQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_225609_HDR.jpg
> 
> Comptoir des Cotonniers - Farwest Tunic Dress Linen/Cotton. $5.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../jJoLEVp0mlI/w415-h553-no/20140516_230042.jpg
> 
> Liz Claiborne Linen Jacket - $5.99 (I have been looking everywhere for a linen jean jacket, but the only place I could find them was Value Village and they were all too big and triple the price!)
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../Zduq30pLo8I/w415-h553-no/20140516_230653.jpg
> 
> Imitz (Denmark) Shimmery Dusty Rose/Hunter Green lining long balloon skirt - $7.99
> It's a couple of sizes too big but I can hide a belt under the waist band detail.  :0)
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../mADcVjRHa9o/w415-h553-no/20140516_230845.jpg
> 
> In different light you can see the green come through the pink.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../a25p1a_5tBk/w415-h553-no/20140516_231154.jpg
> 
> Dana Buchman Silk Front Zip Tank - $4.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../DBQDV3BgDyM/w415-h553-no/20140516_231518.jpg
> 
> A cute little belt to hold my too big skirts on!    Kudos Leather Belt (Made in Canada) - $5.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../w7_ninleIRE/w415-h553-no/20140516_231633.jpg
> 
> Jane Norman (London) Leopard Print Skirt - $7.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../H94YqUVMqq0/w415-h553-no/20140516_232015.jpg
> 
> Kataya (Canadian - Zoe Zimmerman a local designer) Green Jersey Tunic - $7.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../Q7COVGkoEjI/w415-h553-no/20140516_232246.jpg
> 
> Hirsch (Germany) Shiny Black Cotton Blend Maxi Skirt that can be unzipped to make it shorter - $7.99
> It's a bit big but there is a drawstring so it'll work out okay!  :0)
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../bkDQv7p1tXA/w415-h553-no/20140516_232448.jpg
> 
> Partially unzipped.
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../0ePAvhjoQ_8/w415-h553-no/20140516_232623.jpg
> 
> Theyskens' Theory Sotto F Skirt (Silk & Spandex) - $5.99
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../hVUns443aws/w415-h553-no/20140516_233002.jpg
> 
> Rodier (Made in France 1990's?) Black Cotton Wrap Around Skirt - $5.99
> I don't think anyone wore this, the condition is excellent.
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../fZPhrIuljp0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233308.jpg
> 
> Georges Rech Synonyme Wool Mohair Alpaca Maxi Skirt - $7.99
> This one is a bit too big I'll just belt it, it was far to gorgeous to leave behind!
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../MOJqBxhcLD0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233535.jpg
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../gdddeGMRUHA/w737-h553-no/20140516_233526.jpg
> 
> I bought a few other pieces but they're nothing special.  I can't believe I managed to spend over 4 1/2 hours in that tiny little store!
> 
> Yasmeen


 
Awesome finds!  I can't remember the last time I was in a store for 4.5 hours ...I usually start to get hungry and can't think straight and have to leave before I start making bad decisions!  But you did great!!



ladyash said:


> Finally got my vintage luggage! It is in great shape and now I just need to take a trip so I can use it!! I may use it for storage in the meantime though since I still have storage issues in my place.


 
I love it!  It looks like no one ever used it ....

(and the dresser still makes me swooney!)


magdalinka said:


> Thanks Tom
> smom! It looks as though they wore the poor thing as a blouse draped over the front??


 

Oh what a beautiful beautiful scarf!  Yeah people go crazy sometimes ...  do stupid things that ... seemed like a good plan at the time?  No idea ... glad it found a nice home!!!


----------



## magdalinka

ladyash said:


> Finally got my vintage luggage! It is in great shape and now I just need to take a trip so I can use it!! I may use it for storage in the meantime though since I still have storage issues in my place.


Very cute!


2goodeyestoo said:


> The Hermes Board here on purseforum will not respond if you are a seller or someone that found the article in question. They did the exact same thing to me a couple of months ago with a tie. They only respond if you are a buyer over the way or another site.


Thank you . I was surprised because they had actually authenticated 3-4 scarves for me before. Last one was about 2 months ago... I would never sell my H treasures, those are mine to keep!!


JOODLZ said:


> Beautiful, despite the hook & eye...CONGRATS! Someday I'll find mine, sigh!





lazlo8 said:


> Oh what a beautiful beautiful scarf!  Yeah people go crazy sometimes ...  do stupid things that ... seemed like a good plan at the time?  No idea ... glad it found a nice home!!!


Thank you thrifty friends!!


----------



## Ladybug09

scbear00 said:


> Another great Second Time Around find!  So glad they use Facebook for their high end items-- the thrifting scene in Nashville is bleak!
> 
> CL Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toe pumps (only worn once, came in original box with bag and extra tips!)  $289



Saw these shoes at a thrift/consignment store today in 6.5 for $188. They were an orange/red color. Too small for me.


----------



## JOODLZ

Daniac said:


> I finally had a good day thrifting yesterday.  I went to the Salvation Army in the town where the "rich folk" live!
> 
> I had stupidly left a Max Mara dress behind in another store the day before and I was kicking myself for not buying it, but now I can let it go.
> 
> I think this is just a cheap little shrug but I fell in love with it.  $5.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../WBQjAatO_DQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_224602.jpg
> 
> Hugo Boss Blouse.  $5.99
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../MXcQmRNfOnU/w415-h553-no/20140516_225052.jpg
> 
> Pure & Co handknit tank.  $5.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../hc9ySVhCIWs/w415-h553-no/20140516_225230.jpg
> 
> Sarah Pacini (Made in Italy) Art To Wear/Lagenlook
> Taupe Striped Asymmetric Tank/Cami/Shell Linen/Cotton blend?  $3.99
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...yFvSKQBQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_225609_HDR.jpg
> 
> Comptoir des Cotonniers - Farwest Tunic Dress Linen/Cotton. $5.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../jJoLEVp0mlI/w415-h553-no/20140516_230042.jpg
> 
> Liz Claiborne Linen Jacket - $5.99 (I have been looking everywhere for a linen jean jacket, but the only place I could find them was Value Village and they were all too big and triple the price!)
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../Zduq30pLo8I/w415-h553-no/20140516_230653.jpg
> 
> Imitz (Denmark) Shimmery Dusty Rose/Hunter Green lining long balloon skirt - $7.99
> It's a couple of sizes too big but I can hide a belt under the waist band detail.  :0)
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../mADcVjRHa9o/w415-h553-no/20140516_230845.jpg
> 
> In different light you can see the green come through the pink.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../a25p1a_5tBk/w415-h553-no/20140516_231154.jpg
> 
> Dana Buchman Silk Front Zip Tank - $4.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../DBQDV3BgDyM/w415-h553-no/20140516_231518.jpg
> 
> A cute little belt to hold my too big skirts on!    Kudos Leather Belt (Made in Canada) - $5.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../w7_ninleIRE/w415-h553-no/20140516_231633.jpg
> 
> Jane Norman (London) Leopard Print Skirt - $7.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../H94YqUVMqq0/w415-h553-no/20140516_232015.jpg
> 
> Kataya (Canadian - Zoe Zimmerman a local designer) Green Jersey Tunic - $7.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../Q7COVGkoEjI/w415-h553-no/20140516_232246.jpg
> 
> Hirsch (Germany) Shiny Black Cotton Blend Maxi Skirt that can be unzipped to make it shorter - $7.99
> It's a bit big but there is a drawstring so it'll work out okay!  :0)
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../bkDQv7p1tXA/w415-h553-no/20140516_232448.jpg
> 
> Partially unzipped.
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../0ePAvhjoQ_8/w415-h553-no/20140516_232623.jpg
> 
> Theyskens' Theory Sotto F Skirt (Silk & Spandex) - $5.99
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../hVUns443aws/w415-h553-no/20140516_233002.jpg
> 
> Rodier (Made in France 1990's?) Black Cotton Wrap Around Skirt - $5.99
> I don't think anyone wore this, the condition is excellent.
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../fZPhrIuljp0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233308.jpg
> 
> Georges Rech Synonyme Wool Mohair Alpaca Maxi Skirt - $7.99
> This one is a bit too big I'll just belt it, it was far to gorgeous to leave behind!
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../MOJqBxhcLD0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233535.jpg
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../gdddeGMRUHA/w737-h553-no/20140516_233526.jpg
> 
> I bought a few other pieces but they're nothing special.  I can't believe I managed to spend over 4 1/2 hours in that tiny little store!
> 
> Yasmeen



Wow...4 1/2 hour epic shopping spree...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

More vintage Coach from my local GW's. A 1994 Canterbury for $7.99 (previous owner chopped a couple of inches off her strap and unceremoniously poked three holes in it...I tidied up the holes with a leather punch and the length is ok by me) and an 1994 Sheridan Glenwood for $19.99 (after discounts). The Glenwood looks like dark denim IRL...looks greenish in the photo. I've collected Coach since 2006 and never, ever seen one of these!

Oh yeah...and a Dooney & Bourke nylon tote from GW Bargain Barn for $1. She was apparently stored between something pink and something else pink! Color transfer all over the place. D&B uses tough fabric though...survived repeated baths in the kitchen sink and a ride in the washing machine. Usable once again, with just a hint of pink remaining.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> More vintage Coach from my local GW's. A 1994 Canterbury for $7.99 (previous owner chopped a couple of inches off her strap and unceremoniously poked three holes in it...I tidied up the holes with a leather punch and the length is ok by me) and an 1994 Sheridan Glenwood for $19.99 (after discounts). The Glenwood looks like dark denim IRL...looks greenish in the photo. I've collected Coach since 2006 and never, ever seen one of these!
> 
> Oh yeah...and a Dooney & Bourke nylon tote from GW Bargain Barn for $1. She was apparently stored between something pink and something else pink! Color transfer all over the place. D&B uses tough fabric though...survived repeated baths in the kitchen sink and a ride in the washing machine. Usable once again, with just a hint of pink remaining.


 
You always find the loveliest bags! Nice work, they look great!


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> Finally got my vintage luggage! It is in great shape and now I just need to take a trip so I can use it!! I may use it for storage in the meantime though since I still have storage issues in my place.


I love vintage suitcases and that is in great condition, absolutely love the red.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. I have to say I am a little disappointed in the authentication threads. I found another gem - a Hermes La Reale scarf that I am sure is authentic. It has been on the authentication thread since Tuesday with no response.
> Here is the beauty. It was in a very poor shape when I found it. Someone stitched a hook and eye closure to the top corners of it very tightly and without mercy. It also had some makeup and red lipstick stains. The last pic is the before of the top corners. And the best part because it was damaged it only cost $2.99.
> View attachment 2619660
> View attachment 2619661
> View attachment 2619662
> View attachment 2619663


 
Why would someone attack a Hermes scarf like that! It's is beautiful scarf.


----------



## JOODLZ

This will absolutely be on my Top-5 list for this year! Stephen Dweck choker originally $199.99 at GW, marked down to $149.99...then $15 off coupon = $134.99. Way more than I would usually spend, but Hubby said "go for it!" SEVEN strands of amazing semi-precious beauty: 3 strands of freshwater pearls, 2 strands of smoky quartz (one round, one faceted), 1 strand of light gold tumbled quarts (I think) and 1 strand of faceted tigereye...it weighs a ton! I've been researching, but haven't yet found an exact match, but all his stuff is amazing and pretty pricey!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> This will absolutely be on my Top-5 list for this year! Stephen Dweck choker originally $199.99 at GW, marked down to $149.99...then $15 off coupon = $134.99. Way more than I would usually spend, but Hubby said "go for it!" SEVEN strands of amazing semi-precious beauty: 3 strands of freshwater pearls, 2 strands of smoky quartz (one round, one faceted), 1 strand of light gold tumbled quarts (I think) and 1 strand of faceted tigereye...it weighs a ton! I've been researching, but haven't yet found an exact match, but all his stuff is amazing and pretty pricey!


 
Nice bags and that choker is gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> This will absolutely be on my Top-5 list for this year! Stephen Dweck choker originally $199.99 at GW, marked down to $149.99...then $15 off coupon = $134.99. Way more than I would usually spend, but Hubby said "go for it!" SEVEN strands of amazing semi-precious beauty: 3 strands of freshwater pearls, 2 strands of smoky quartz (one round, one faceted), 1 strand of light gold tumbled quarts (I think) and 1 strand of faceted tigereye...it weighs a ton! I've been researching, but haven't yet found an exact match, but all his stuff is amazing and pretty pricey!




Gorgeous, a great find!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Why would someone attack a Hermes scarf like that! It's is beautiful scarf.


LMAO Raven, I was thinking the same thing. Thank you 


JOODLZ said:


> More vintage Coach from my local GW's. A 1994 Canterbury for $7.99 (previous owner chopped a couple of inches off her strap and unceremoniously poked three holes in it...I tidied up the holes with a leather punch and the length is ok by me) and an 1994 Sheridan Glenwood for $19.99 (after discounts). The Glenwood looks like dark denim IRL...looks greenish in the photo. I've collected Coach since 2006 and never, ever seen one of these!
> 
> Oh yeah...and a Dooney & Bourke nylon tote from GW Bargain Barn for $1. She was apparently stored between something pink and something else pink! Color transfer all over the place. D&B uses tough fabric though...survived repeated baths in the kitchen sink and a ride in the washing machine. Usable once again, with just a hint of pink remaining.





JOODLZ said:


> This will absolutely be on my Top-5 list for this year! Stephen Dweck choker originally $199.99 at GW, marked down to $149.99...then $15 off coupon = $134.99. Way more than I would usually spend, but Hubby said "go for it!" SEVEN strands of amazing semi-precious beauty: 3 strands of freshwater pearls, 2 strands of smoky quartz (one round, one faceted), 1 strand of light gold tumbled quarts (I think) and 1 strand of faceted tigereye...it weighs a ton! I've been researching, but haven't yet found an exact match, but all his stuff is amazing and pretty pricey!


OMG!! That necklace is gorgeous!! Looks like it weighs a few pounds. 
And you did such a great job on the Dooney clean up, looks like new again.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi all!  I wanted to let you guys know about something really cool I just found out about - Nordstrom Fashion Project.

For every 5 items you send they send you a $40 Nordstrom gift card - please note that they have a list of designers they accept  and they must be in good condition.  The second awesome thing about this is that you can choose a charity to benefit from your donation - yay!


----------



## heartoflove

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi all!  I wanted to let you guys know about something really cool I just found out about - Nordstrom Fashion Project.
> 
> For every 5 items you send they send you a $40 Nordstrom gift card - please note that they have a list of designers they accept  and they must be in good condition.  The second awesome thing about this is that you can choose a charity to benefit from your donation - yay!




This sounds interesting. Now I must google to find out more. 

On another note, I'm heading to Scottsdale next week. Besides the infamous NR Last Chance there, can anyone suggest a good Goodwill? I already did some thrifting research but wanted to know if one area is more desirable than the other.


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> I love vintage suitcases and that is in great condition, absolutely love the red.



This is my first vintage suitcase and red is my favourite colour! 

My friend is selling a four seater antique couch for $150 but unfortunately I think it's way too long to get in an elevator and up 17 floors in a condo.  I absolutely love and adore this couch. I just wish it was half the size and I would have already bought it!!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> This will absolutely be on my Top-5 list for this year! Stephen Dweck choker originally $199.99 at GW, marked down to $149.99...then $15 off coupon = $134.99. Way more than I would usually spend, but Hubby said "go for it!" SEVEN strands of amazing semi-precious beauty: 3 strands of freshwater pearls, 2 strands of smoky quartz (one round, one faceted), 1 strand of light gold tumbled quarts (I think) and 1 strand of faceted tigereye...it weighs a ton! I've been researching, but haven't yet found an exact match, but all his stuff is amazing and pretty pricey!


The closest I've come to finding Stephen Dweck is a belt; I love, love, love your necklace.


----------



## Raven3766

I have been thrifting since Saturday and found some pretty nice things. I found a Tiffany scarf for $3 and a Tiffany Pewter frame for $2.
http://


http://


http://


....My first Ferragamo scarf for $1..
http://


....and a Dior scarf for $1
http://


----------



## tnguye78

heartoflove said:


> This sounds interesting. Now I must google to find out more.
> 
> On another note, I'm heading to Scottsdale next week. Besides the infamous NR Last Chance there, can anyone suggest a good Goodwill? I already did some thrifting research but wanted to know if one area is more desirable than the other.



There is a GW warehouse that sell by the pound&#8230; it really isn't worth it IMO there.


----------



## emilu

Raven3766 said:


> I have been thrifting since Saturday and found some pretty nice things. I found a Tiffany scarf for $3 and a Tiffany Pewter frame for $2.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> ....My first Ferragamo scarf for $1..
> http://
> 
> 
> ....and a Dior scarf for $1
> http://




The ferragamo scarf is very striking. Great finds.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> You always find the loveliest bags! Nice work, they look great!



Thank you so much!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Nice bags and that choker is gorgeous!





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, a great find!



Thanks!



magdalinka said:


> OMG!! That necklace is gorgeous!! Looks like it weighs a few pounds.
> And you did such a great job on the Dooney clean up, looks like new again.



Thanks...it's crazy heavy! I'm really happy with the Dooney...it'll be a great travel bag. 



Raven3766 said:


> The closest I've come to finding Stephen Dweck is a belt; I love, love, love your necklace.



Thanks, I had never heard of him, but now I'll be on the lookout for more!



Raven3766 said:


> I have been thrifting since Saturday and found some pretty nice things. I found a Tiffany scarf for $3 and a Tiffany Pewter frame for $2.
> http://
> http://
> http://
> ....My first Ferragamo scarf for $1..
> http://
> ....and a Dior scarf for $1
> http://



BEAUTIFUL scarves!!! Didn't know about Tiffany pewter, but it's lovely too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I have been thrifting since Saturday and found some pretty nice things. I found a Tiffany scarf for $3 and a Tiffany Pewter frame for $2.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> ....My first Ferragamo scarf for $1..
> http://
> 
> 
> ....and a Dior scarf for $1
> http://


 
That Ferragamo is stunning!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I have been thrifting since Saturday and found some pretty nice things. I found a Tiffany scarf for $3 and a Tiffany Pewter frame for $2.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> ....My first Ferragamo scarf for $1..
> http://
> 
> 
> ....and a Dior scarf for $1
> http://


Oh Raven, your scarf finds are absolutely gorgeous. The Ferragamo is such a beauty!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I have been thrifting since Saturday and found some pretty nice things. I found a Tiffany scarf for $3 and a Tiffany Pewter frame for $2.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> ....My first Ferragamo scarf for $1..
> http://
> 
> 
> ....and a Dior scarf for $1
> http://



Great finds. That Ferragamo scarf is spectacular. Very striking.


----------



## jamamcg

Had some great finds this week. 
First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle 





A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years.  I cannot wait for winter to wear this. 





And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold. 





And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Had some great finds this week.
> First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle
> View attachment 2624620
> 
> View attachment 2624621
> 
> 
> A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years.  I cannot wait for winter to wear this.
> View attachment 2624622
> 
> View attachment 2624623
> 
> 
> And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold.
> View attachment 2624627
> 
> View attachment 2624628
> 
> 
> And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+


 

Oh my goodness Jama, it's like that suit was just waiting for you!  congrats!


----------



## elvisgurly

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Pretty slow thrifting week (I'm still stuck in my thrifting slump) but I did find this cute Tracy Reese 2-pc dress and jacket for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made it over to a local consignment sale for their sidewalk sale and I got there late so I missed most of the good stuff. I did find these Repetto flats and Bruno Magli velvet pumps for $10 each. Check out the gorgeous enamel heels - they are a little snug but I couldn't leave them...




Cute finds!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Had some great finds this week.
> First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle
> View attachment 2624620
> 
> View attachment 2624621
> 
> 
> A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years. I cannot wait for winter to wear this.
> View attachment 2624622
> 
> View attachment 2624623
> 
> 
> And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold.
> View attachment 2624627
> 
> View attachment 2624628
> 
> 
> And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+


That suit was waiting for you! Super finds!


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> Had some great finds this week.
> First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle
> View attachment 2624620
> 
> View attachment 2624621
> 
> 
> A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years.  I cannot wait for winter to wear this.
> View attachment 2624622
> 
> View attachment 2624623
> 
> 
> And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold.
> View attachment 2624627
> 
> View attachment 2624628
> 
> 
> And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+




Amazing suit!!!! It was meant for you!!


----------



## Raven3766

Thank you everyone, the Ferragamo scarf was a such sweet surprise. I saw one at VV for $45 in the glass case and refused to purchase it, even with a 1/2 off coupon.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Had some great finds this week.
> First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle
> View attachment 2624620
> 
> View attachment 2624621
> 
> 
> A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years. I cannot wait for winter to wear this.
> View attachment 2624622
> 
> View attachment 2624623
> 
> 
> And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold.
> View attachment 2624627
> 
> View attachment 2624628
> 
> 
> And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+


Oh, I am loving the suit!!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Had some great finds this week.
> First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle
> View attachment 2624620
> 
> View attachment 2624621
> 
> 
> A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years.  I cannot wait for winter to wear this.
> View attachment 2624622
> 
> View attachment 2624623
> 
> 
> And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold.
> View attachment 2624627
> 
> View attachment 2624628
> 
> 
> And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+



Congrats on your fabulous finds!!!


----------



## hotcakesss

gosh all the finds are amazing!!!


----------



## elvisgurly

jamamcg said:


> Had some great finds this week.
> First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle
> View attachment 2624620
> 
> View attachment 2624621
> 
> 
> A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years.  I cannot wait for winter to wear this.
> View attachment 2624622
> 
> View attachment 2624623
> 
> 
> And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold.
> View attachment 2624627
> 
> View attachment 2624628
> 
> 
> And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+



Awesome finds Jama & your favorite designer.


----------



## Daniac

JOODLZ said:


> This will absolutely be on my Top-5 list for this year! Stephen Dweck choker originally $199.99 at GW, marked down to $149.99...then $15 off coupon = $134.99. Way more than I would usually spend, but Hubby said "go for it!" SEVEN strands of amazing semi-precious beauty: 3 strands of freshwater pearls, 2 strands of smoky quartz (one round, one faceted), 1 strand of light gold tumbled quarts (I think) and 1 strand of faceted tigereye...it weighs a ton! I've been researching, but haven't yet found an exact match, but all his stuff is amazing and pretty pricey!



That necklace is stunning!


----------



## Daniac

jamamcg said:


> Had some great finds this week.
> First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle
> View attachment 2624620
> 
> View attachment 2624621
> 
> 
> A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years.  I cannot wait for winter to wear this.
> View attachment 2624622
> 
> View attachment 2624623
> 
> 
> And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold.
> View attachment 2624627
> 
> View attachment 2624628
> 
> 
> And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+



I LOVE the sweater!  And what a great score on the suit!


----------



## JOODLZ

Daniac said:


> That necklace is stunning!



Thanks! Yesterday's trip to GW got me this...Coach Suede Poppy Hippie Bag for $19.99...my inner flower child wants to romp through a field of...poppies LOLOL!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Yesterday's trip to GW got me this...Coach Suede Poppy Hippie Bag for $19.99...my inner flower child wants to romp through a field of...poppies LOLOL!


 
What a pretty bag!


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Had some great finds this week.
> First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle
> View attachment 2624620
> 
> View attachment 2624621
> 
> 
> A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years.  I cannot wait for winter to wear this.
> View attachment 2624622
> 
> View attachment 2624623
> 
> 
> And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold.
> View attachment 2624627
> 
> View attachment 2624628
> 
> 
> And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+


Amazing finds, especially the MCQ piece. 


JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Yesterday's trip to GW got me this...Coach Suede Poppy Hippie Bag for $19.99...my inner flower child wants to romp through a field of...poppies LOLOL!


Ooo that's so pretty. Never knew Coach made floral bags like that


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> What a pretty bag!



Thanks!



magdalinka said:


> Ooo that's so pretty. Never knew Coach made floral bags like that



Thanks...they also made these in a bigger size tote, and smaller ones too...it also came in a pink suede background! They made lots of different suede appliques too...waves and geometrics...I'm watching for all of them!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Yesterday's trip to GW got me this...Coach Suede Poppy Hippie Bag for $19.99...my inner flower child wants to romp through a field of...poppies LOLOL!


That is one pretty Coach.


----------



## Raven3766

I had a good day yesterday. I found a Valentino handbag but the strap needs repair. It's a nice size and the leather is awesome. I am dropping it off today. It cost $1.50.
http://


http://


I found this handbag, but I don't understand the signature. It's copper and amethyst. $5
http://


http://


----------



## Raven3766

I also bought this beautiful lace and wood handbag. I paid $8 for this one. 
http://


http://


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I had a good day yesterday. I found a Valentino handbag but the strap needs repair. It's a nice size and the leather is awesome. I am dropping it off today. It cost $1.50.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> I found this handbag, but I don't understand the signature. It's copper and amethyst. $5
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 


Raven3766 said:


> I also bought this beautiful lace and wood handbag. I paid $8 for this one.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 

Go you finding Valentino!  I hope the handle can be repaired.  

That handle on the other bag is so unique, you have a great eye!


----------



## authenticplease

Loving everyone's finds!!  

Jama, your AMcQ suit is TDF and obviously waiting on you since it fits perfectly 
Raven, the bags are just incredible...still coming when you go thrifting, I see!  The handle on the frog bag is really cool....and the Ferragamo scarf is amazing!

ShoppinggalNYC, love the mosaic heels!!  I also enjoy your blog. So fun and such a nice 'pick me up' on days that work is so crazy I know I won't get to thrift anytime in the near future. 

Also loving the Hermes scarf, the Stephen Dweck necklace and coach poppy bag that Joodlz found.....and the gorgeous red luggage!

I also wanted to send a huge thanks to Gottaluvmybags for the heads up on the Nordstrom fashion project.  It has inspired me to clean my closet...and maybe my guest room closet...to work towards to Nordies GCs!!

I found this antique mahogany chest for $22 at GW last week. Needs some TLC but thrilled and shocked to have found it. At least mid 1800's, maybe a little earlier. 




I also found some really cool San Fran water colors at a garage sale for $5 each that seem to resale a bit pricey. Currently trying to decide which room to rehome them in;p 

My Knight Star Lilies are blooming!  I intend to make arrangements tomorrow morning.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Go you finding Valentino! I hope the handle can be repaired.
> 
> That handle on the other bag is so unique, you have a great eye!


Thank you, wait until you see what I've found today.


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> Loving everyone's finds!!
> 
> Jama, your AMcQ suit is TDF and obviously waiting on you since it fits perfectly
> Raven, the bags are just incredible...still coming when you go thrifting, I see! The handle on the frog bag is really cool....and the Ferragamo scarf is amazing!
> 
> ShoppinggalNYC, love the mosaic heels!! I also enjoy your blog. So fun and such a nice 'pick me up' on days that work is so crazy I know I won't get to thrift anytime in the near future.
> 
> Also loving the Hermes scarf, the Stephen Dweck necklace and coach poppy bag that Joodlz found.....and the gorgeous red luggage!
> 
> I also wanted to send a huge thanks to Gottaluvmybags for the heads up on the Nordstrom fashion project. It has inspired me to clean my closet...and maybe my guest room closet...to work towards to Nordies GCs!!
> 
> I found this antique mahogany chest for $22 at GW last week. Needs some TLC but thrilled and shocked to have found it. At least mid 1800's, maybe a little earlier.
> 
> View attachment 2628989
> 
> 
> I also found some really cool San Fran water colors at a garage sale for $5 each that seem to resale a bit pricey. Currently trying to decide which room to rehome them in;p
> 
> My Knight Star Lilies are blooming! I intend to make arrangements tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 2628992


 I love finding antique items; they seem to come with a story.


----------



## Raven3766

Look what I found today! I couldn't believe it! It seems as though when we talk about something I tend to find it. I got it for a steal...Stephen Dweck!
http://
	

http://


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Yesterday's trip to GW got me this...Coach Suede Poppy Hippie Bag for $19.99...my inner flower child wants to romp through a field of...poppies LOLOL!




Such a cute bag.  Do you have some bells to rock with it lol?


----------



## TinksDelite

Oh my! What a couple of thrifting days I've had!!  Too tired to post pics (maybe tomorrow). 

Today, I hit up my favorite GW and found MORE Lilly Pulitzer!!  Four more dresses, a pair of capris & 5 pairs of flipflops, used but still in the boxes.  The shoes retailed for over $700! Whoever is donating this stuff, please don't stop!!! I also got a few more Peter Pilotto for Target pieces & a VS bikini NWT.

Then I hit up two other GW's in a neighboring state that had 50% off all clothes.  Nothing of note, just some mid-level stuff I'll Ebay & a couple of work things for me.  

BUT I spotted a vintage bottle of Chantilly that was nearly full for $5.  I'd forgotten about that perfume ages ago but when I sniffed it, the memories came flooding back!  So cool how smells can do that.  Of course I had to have it... and I'm 'smelling' myself as I type this.  Thrifting can be so gratifying in so many ways!

Oh.. and yesterday I got out of work early for the holiday & decided to try my very first GW Outlet (the ones that sell things by the pound).  It wasn't as horrible as I'd thought but I was definitely up against some very experienced shoppers!  I did get a bit caught up in the 'cheapness' of it all & was far less selective than I usually am.  Also, for the time I had to spend there (the switching of the bins took about 15-20 mins of just standing around) I'm not sure if it was as much of a value as I'd like (my time is worth $$!).  I did get a Ralph Lauren comforter that is at the cleaners right now, a nice Isaac Mizrahi for Target Pea Coat for myself & a couple of odds & ends (e.g. Guess Military jacket, Theory top) that I'll end up Ebaying.  Total was $22.  Not sure if I'd go back unless I had a couple of hours to kill and nothing better to do.   Rubber gloves are suggested!  I felt so dirty afterward!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Raven3766 said:


> I had a good day yesterday. I found a Valentino handbag but the strap needs repair. It's a nice size and the leather is awesome. I am dropping it off today. It cost $1.50.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> I found this handbag, but I don't understand the signature. It's copper and amethyst. $5
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Looks like Copa Collection, to me.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> That is one pretty Coach.



Thanks!



Raven3766 said:


> I had a good day yesterday. I found a Valentino handbag but the strap needs repair. It's a nice size and the leather is awesome. I am dropping it off today. It cost $1.50.
> http://
> http://
> I found this handbag, but I don't understand the signature. It's copper and amethyst. $5
> http://
> http://



Great bags...hope the Valentino can be saved!



Raven3766 said:


> I also bought this beautiful lace and wood handbag. I paid $8 for this one.
> http://
> http://



LOVE the handle!


----------



## JOODLZ

authenticplease said:


> Loving everyone's finds!!
> 
> Jama, your AMcQ suit is TDF and obviously waiting on you since it fits perfectly
> Raven, the bags are just incredible...still coming when you go thrifting, I see!  The handle on the frog bag is really cool....and the Ferragamo scarf is amazing!
> 
> ShoppinggalNYC, love the mosaic heels!!  I also enjoy your blog. So fun and such a nice 'pick me up' on days that work is so crazy I know I won't get to thrift anytime in the near future.
> 
> Also loving the Hermes scarf, the Stephen Dweck necklace and coach poppy bag that Joodlz found.....and the gorgeous red luggage!
> 
> I also wanted to send a huge thanks to Gottaluvmybags for the heads up on the Nordstrom fashion project.  It has inspired me to clean my closet...and maybe my guest room closet...to work towards to Nordies GCs!!
> 
> I found this antique mahogany chest for $22 at GW last week. Needs some TLC but thrilled and shocked to have found it. At least mid 1800's, maybe a little earlier.
> 
> View attachment 2628989
> 
> 
> I also found some really cool San Fran water colors at a garage sale for $5 each that seem to resale a bit pricey. Currently trying to decide which room to rehome them in;p
> 
> My Knight Star Lilies are blooming!  I intend to make arrangements tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 2628992



Love the mahogany chest...wanna see it restored and glowing! And your Lilies are gorgeous...spring has sprung!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Look what I found today! I couldn't believe it! It seems as though when we talk about something I tend to find it. I got it for a steal...Stephen Dweck!
> http://
> http://



GET OUT!!! I've already started looking way more closely at the jewelry counter


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> Such a cute bag.  Do you have some bells to rock with it lol?



Thanks...oh yes, bells, platform shoes (thank God they're back in style!)...where did I put my love beads...senior moment LOL!



TinksDelite said:


> Oh my! What a couple of thrifting days I've had!!  Too tired to post pics (maybe tomorrow).
> 
> Today, I hit up my favorite GW and found MORE Lilly Pulitzer!!  Four more dresses, a pair of capris & 5 pairs of flipflops, used but still in the boxes.  The shoes retailed for over $700! Whoever is donating this stuff, please don't stop!!! I also got a few more Peter Pilotto for Target pieces & a VS bikini NWT.
> 
> Then I hit up two other GW's in a neighboring state that had 50% off all clothes.  Nothing of note, just some mid-level stuff I'll Ebay & a couple of work things for me.
> 
> BUT I spotted a vintage bottle of Chantilly that was nearly full for $5.  I'd forgotten about that perfume ages ago but when I sniffed it, the memories came flooding back!  So cool how smells can do that.  Of course I had to have it... and I'm 'smelling' myself as I type this.  Thrifting can be so gratifying in so many ways!
> 
> Oh.. and yesterday I got out of work early for the holiday & decided to try my very first GW Outlet (the ones that sell things by the pound).  It wasn't as horrible as I'd thought but I was definitely up against some very experienced shoppers!  I did get a bit caught up in the 'cheapness' of it all & was far less selective than I usually am.  Also, for the time I had to spend there (the switching of the bins took about 15-20 mins of just standing around) I'm not sure if it was as much of a value as I'd like (my time is worth $$!).  I did get a Ralph Lauren comforter that is at the cleaners right now, a nice Isaac Mizrahi for Target Pea Coat for myself & a couple of odds & ends (e.g. Guess Military jacket, Theory top) that I'll end up Ebaying.  Total was $22.  Not sure if I'd go back unless I had a couple of hours to kill and nothing better to do.   Rubber gloves are suggested!  I felt so dirty afterward!



Shopping at the GW Outlet (our are called Bargain Barns) can be quite an experience...when they change the bins at our store, I head the other direction so I don't get trampled! Our store has a group of career (read crazy) shoppers that can get a little aggressive, so I stay out of the way. I find great stuff there though, but I know what you mean about gloves!


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> Loving everyone's finds!!
> 
> Jama, your AMcQ suit is TDF and obviously waiting on you since it fits perfectly
> Raven, the bags are just incredible...still coming when you go thrifting, I see!  The handle on the frog bag is really cool....and the Ferragamo scarf is amazing!
> 
> ShoppinggalNYC, love the mosaic heels!!  I also enjoy your blog. So fun and such a nice 'pick me up' on days that work is so crazy I know I won't get to thrift anytime in the near future.
> 
> Also loving the Hermes scarf, the Stephen Dweck necklace and coach poppy bag that Joodlz found.....and the gorgeous red luggage!
> 
> I also wanted to send a huge thanks to Gottaluvmybags for the heads up on the Nordstrom fashion project.  It has inspired me to clean my closet...and maybe my guest room closet...to work towards to Nordies GCs!!
> 
> I found this antique mahogany chest for $22 at GW last week. Needs some TLC but thrilled and shocked to have found it. At least mid 1800's, maybe a little earlier.
> 
> View attachment 2628989
> 
> 
> I also found some really cool San Fran water colors at a garage sale for $5 each that seem to resale a bit pricey. Currently trying to decide which room to rehome them in;p
> 
> My Knight Star Lilies are blooming!  I intend to make arrangements tomorrow morning.
> 
> View attachment 2628992


 
The mahogany chest is so nice, great find!




Raven3766 said:


> Look what I found today! I couldn't believe it! It seems as though when we talk about something I tend to find it. I got it for a steal...Stephen Dweck!
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 
so pretty!!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> GET OUT!!! I've already started looking way more closely at the jewelry counter


It's funny, a woman was looking at the jewelry and she was trying to block me. (shameful) So I peeked in and asked the woman behind the counter to show me two necklaces. I asked how much and she said $3.99. I told her to hold both. When I got in my car, I looked at them because they were heavy; that's when I saw the name. I saw earrings online that matched the necklace. The earrings cost $399; I couldn't imagaine what the necklace is worth. I don't even know what it's made out of, but wooohooo for me.


----------



## LisaK026

authenticplease said:


> I found this antique mahogany chest for $22 at GW last week. Needs some TLC but thrilled and shocked to have found it. At least mid 1800's, maybe a little earlier.


Love it. Great find!


----------



## LisaK026

Swarovski Ornament (with box) $3. On eBay for between $60-$85.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Swarovski Ornament (with box) $3. On eBay for between $60-$85.


 Awesome! I collect these and have always paid full price!


----------



## kcarmona

Scored at my local upscale consignment store's Memorial Day sale yesterday! 

Prada Sandals for $30. Excited because I've been wanting a sandal that somewhat goes with the Birkenstock trend without being too ... what's the word .. Birkenstocky lol! 




Tiffany & Co. Atlas Ring with Pouch for $100




And a couple recent eBay deals. 

Hermes Reversible Belt (Black and Burgundy) for $275






Vintage Balmain Watch for $40!




Also scored a gorgeous Chanel blouse for $60 at the consignment store as a law school graduation gift for my SIL. Didn't get to snap a picture though


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Awesome! I collect these and have always paid full price!


I just looked them up. They are beautiful. What a cool thing to collect.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kcarmona said:


> Scored at my local upscale consignment store's Memorial Day sale yesterday!
> 
> Prada Sandals for $30. Excited because I've been wanting a sandal that somewhat goes with the Birkenstock trend without being too ... what's the word .. Birkenstocky lol!
> 
> View attachment 2630111
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Atlas Ring with Pouch for $100
> 
> View attachment 2630110
> 
> 
> And a couple recent eBay deals.
> 
> Hermes Reversible Belt (Black and Burgundy) for $275
> 
> View attachment 2630112
> 
> View attachment 2630113
> 
> 
> Vintage Balmain Watch for $40!
> 
> View attachment 2630114
> 
> 
> Also scored a gorgeous Chanel blouse for $60 at the consignment store as a law school graduation gift for my SIL. Didn't get to snap a picture though



Love everything! Those sandals are exactly what I'm looking for and that watch is TDF


----------



## lazlo8

I don't know...

This made me laugh...

http://thenonconsumeradvocate.com/h...ts-from-your-thrift-shop-clothing-a-tutorial/

It's how to remove demonic spirits from your thrift shop clothing ...

I also have to tell you... I'm in shock I think.  I found a freakin' Coach Bag.  The day LA had a tornado warning.   Yeah so this lady in these snazzy red shoes and her flying monkeys flew by and I yelled out "I found a Coach Bag and watch out for Falling Houses!"  She rode off on her broom ...


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> I don't know...
> 
> This made me laugh...
> 
> http://thenonconsumeradvocate.com/h...ts-from-your-thrift-shop-clothing-a-tutorial/
> 
> It's how to remove demonic spirits from your thrift shop clothing ...
> 
> I also have to tell you... I'm in shock I think.  I found a freakin' Coach Bag.  The day LA had a tornado warning.   Yeah so this lady in these snazzy red shoes and her flying monkeys flew by and I yelled out "I found a Coach Bag and watch out for Falling Houses!"  She rode off on her broom ...




Pics please!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I'm so glad I passed the message along authenticplease &#10084;&#65039;

My daughters schools are partnering with them to raise some funds,I can't wait to get my gift cards, I sent in about 30 items!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> It's funny, a woman was looking at the jewelry and she was trying to block me. (shameful) So I peeked in and asked the woman behind the counter to show me two necklaces. I asked how much and she said $3.99. I told her to hold both. When I got in my car, I looked at them because they were heavy; that's when I saw the name. I saw earrings online that matched the necklace. The earrings cost $399; I couldn't imagaine what the necklace is worth. I don't even know what it's made out of, but wooohooo for me.



SERIOUSLY...GET OUT...$3.99??? I think the one you posted is tigereye. I almost fell over when I started Googling his stuff...I want more! Woooohoooo for you!


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> Scored at my local upscale consignment store's Memorial Day sale yesterday!
> 
> Prada Sandals for $30. Excited because I've been wanting a sandal that somewhat goes with the Birkenstock trend without being too ... what's the word .. Birkenstocky lol!
> 
> View attachment 2630111
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Atlas Ring with Pouch for $100
> 
> View attachment 2630110
> 
> 
> And a couple recent eBay deals.
> 
> Hermes Reversible Belt (Black and Burgundy) for $275
> 
> View attachment 2630112
> 
> View attachment 2630113
> 
> 
> Vintage Balmain Watch for $40!
> 
> View attachment 2630114
> 
> 
> Also scored a gorgeous Chanel blouse for $60 at the consignment store as a law school graduation gift for my SIL. Didn't get to snap a picture though



Wow...what great stuff...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> I don't know...
> 
> This made me laugh...
> 
> http://thenonconsumeradvocate.com/h...ts-from-your-thrift-shop-clothing-a-tutorial/
> 
> It's how to remove demonic spirits from your thrift shop clothing ...
> 
> I also have to tell you... I'm in shock I think.  I found a freakin' Coach Bag.  The day LA had a tornado warning.   Yeah so this lady in these snazzy red shoes and her flying monkeys flew by and I yelled out "I found a Coach Bag and watch out for Falling Houses!"  She rode off on her broom ...



Show us...show us...show us NOW!



chowlover2 said:


> Pics please!



What she said...NOW!


----------



## JOODLZ

Last week at GW I finally bought a black Coach Classic Shopper that had been somewhat of a mystery to me...but the wait paid off. It was originally priced $29.99 (fuggedaboutit), reduced to $24.99, then finally marked down to $12.99. Yeah, that's more like it! And a little silly fun from the Bargain Barn for $1...a pink velour Juicy Couture from around 2006-07. Pretty whimsical for me, huh?


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> SERIOUSLY...GET OUT...$3.99??? I think the one you posted is tigereye. I almost fell over when I started Googling his stuff...I want more! Woooohoooo for you!


I'm with you Joodlz, I WANT MORE!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

kcarmona said:


> Scored at my local upscale consignment store's Memorial Day sale yesterday!
> 
> Prada Sandals for $30. Excited because I've been wanting a sandal that somewhat goes with the Birkenstock trend without being too ... what's the word .. Birkenstocky lol!
> 
> View attachment 2630111
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Atlas Ring with Pouch for $100
> 
> View attachment 2630110
> 
> 
> And a couple recent eBay deals.
> 
> Hermes Reversible Belt (Black and Burgundy) for $275
> 
> View attachment 2630112
> 
> View attachment 2630113
> 
> 
> Vintage Balmain Watch for $40!
> 
> View attachment 2630114
> 
> 
> Also scored a gorgeous Chanel blouse for $60 at the consignment store as a law school graduation gift for my SIL. Didn't get to snap a picture though


 
You had a great designer shopping day! I want that watch!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> I don't know...
> 
> This made me laugh...
> 
> http://thenonconsumeradvocate.com/h...ts-from-your-thrift-shop-clothing-a-tutorial/
> 
> It's how to remove demonic spirits from your thrift shop clothing ...
> 
> I also have to tell you... I'm in shock I think.  I found a freakin' Coach Bag.  The day LA had a tornado warning.   Yeah so this lady in these snazzy red shoes and her flying monkeys flew by and I yelled out "I found a Coach Bag and watch out for Falling Houses!"  She rode off on her broom ...


 

You can't just drive by post and not post a pic!


----------



## authenticplease

I have been wanting a foot bath/spa...found this one new, unopened in box for $7.57 minus 50%.

Lovin' it!


----------



## LisaK026

The Sak leather woven bag $6.50
I think I like it better without the lining.


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> Last week at GW I finally bought a black Coach Classic Shopper that had been somewhat of a mystery to me...but the wait paid off. It was originally priced $29.99 (fuggedaboutit), reduced to $24.99, then finally marked down to $12.99. Yeah, that's more like it! And a little silly fun from the Bargain Barn for $1...a pink velour Juicy Couture from around 2006-07. Pretty whimsical for me, huh?



Cute bags.


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> I don't know...
> 
> This made me laugh...
> 
> http://thenonconsumeradvocate.com/h...ts-from-your-thrift-shop-clothing-a-tutorial/
> 
> It's how to remove demonic spirits from your thrift shop clothing ...
> 
> I also have to tell you... I'm in shock I think. I found a freakin' Coach Bag. The day LA had a tornado warning. Yeah so this lady in these snazzy red shoes and her flying monkeys flew by and I yelled out "I found a Coach Bag and watch out for Falling Houses!" She rode off on her broom ...


 
Too funny....I would have to go through all of my bags, clothing and jewelry to exorcise any demonic spirits.....wow!!!!


----------



## raindrop101

heartoflove said:


> This sounds interesting. Now I must google to find out more.
> 
> On another note, I'm heading to Scottsdale next week. Besides the infamous NR Last Chance there, can anyone suggest a good Goodwill? I already did some thrifting research but wanted to know if one area is more desirable than the other.



I hope I'm not too late, but IMHO, the best Goodwill in  the Scottsdale Area is the one at Talking Stick.

8959 E Indian Bend Rd Scottsdale, AZ 85250


----------



## Raven3766

Okay ladies, need your help. I bought this for $5 last week, but I don't know what it is. Is it all perfume or room spray? No, I have sprayed it on and refuse to unless I get some advice. So what do you think...all of it is perfume or room spray? It's called, Rigaud,Paris; Cythere.
http://


http://


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> I have been wanting a foot bath/spa...found this one new, unopened in box for $7.57 minus 50%.
> 
> Lovin' it!
> 
> View attachment 2630569


 
What a score, enjoy!



LisaK026 said:


> The Sak leather woven bag $6.50
> I think I like it better without the lining.


 
I really like this bag, so unique.  I agree better without the lining.



Raven3766 said:


> Okay ladies, need your help. I bought this for $5 last week, but I don't know what it is. Is it all perfume or room spray? No, I have sprayed it on and refuse to unless I get some advice. So what do you think...all of it is perfume or room spray? It's called, Rigaud,Paris; Cythere.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 

My guess is all room spray.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Okay ladies, need your help. I bought this for $5 last week, but I don't know what it is. Is it all perfume or room spray? No, I have sprayed it on and refuse to unless I get some advice. So what do you think...all of it is perfume or room spray? It's called, Rigaud,Paris; Cythere.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


It's room spray! Rigard candles are high end and were all the rage in the 80's. I haven/t seen them too often since, but I imagine they are everywhere in France. Or maybe I just don't shop at enough high end stores. I think Bloomies and maybe Neimans still carries them. Oddly enough, my first time seeing them was at a candle outlet store in Lancaster. They were very big among celebrities at the time, but seem to have taken a backseat to Votivo, Voluspa, Archipelago, etc.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> It's room spray! Rigard candles are high end and were all the rage in the 80's. I haven/t seen them too often since, but I imagine they are everywhere in France. Or maybe I just don't shop at enough high end stores. I think Bloomies and maybe Neimans still carries them. Oddly enough, my first time seeing them was at a candle outlet store in Lancaster. They were very big among celebrities at the time, but seem to have taken a backseat to Votivo, Voluspa, Archipelago, etc.


Thank you Chow, now I can spray correctly.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Chow, now I can spray correctly.


  How does it smell?


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


Went on a weird day and a strange time cause I heard the voices a callin me ....





$3 Coach vintage leather bag

Beauty

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

tiny bit of lipstick on the inner coach thingie... NYC!  Other than that this bag is amazing.  Someone cut the strap a bit ...  not sure how long it was originally ...  but for a cream bag this thing is pristine.  The cut strap doesn't bug me much ...

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

Big huge wooden really well made hat box?

It's awesome ...  16 inches tall ...  very adorable





$5





O de Lancôme

lemoney goodness ... $1.50




dry down to creamy sandalwood ... not sure if this is vintage or not ...


----------



## heartoflove

raindrop101 said:


> I hope I'm not too late, but IMHO, the best Goodwill in  the Scottsdale Area is the one at Talking Stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 8959 E Indian Bend Rd Scottsdale, AZ 85250




Cool thanks!! Still here and have seen a number of goodwills but haven't been able to stop by yet. Your sun and lovely weather keeps me poolside most of the day.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I'm with you Joodlz, I WANT MORE!!!!



YESSSS!



authenticplease said:


> I have been wanting a foot bath/spa...found this one new, unopened in box for $7.57 minus 50%. Lovin' it!
> 
> View attachment 2630569



Happy feet...what a deal!



LisaK026 said:


> The Sak leather woven bag $6.50
> I think I like it better without the lining.



Love this!



elvisgurly said:


> Cute bags.



Thanks!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Went on a weird day and a strange time cause I heard the voices a callin me ....
> 
> $3 Coach vintage leather bag
> 
> Beauty
> 
> tiny bit of lipstick on the inner coach thingie... NYC!  Other than that this bag is amazing.  Someone cut the strap a bit ...  not sure how long it was originally ...  but for a cream bag this thing is pristine.  The cut strap doesn't bug me much ...
> 
> Big huge wooden really well made hat box?
> 
> It's awesome ...  16 inches tall ...  very adorable
> 
> $5
> 
> O de Lancôme
> 
> lemoney goodness ... $1.50
> 
> dry down to creamy sandalwood ... not sure if this is vintage or not ...



I love it when I hear those voices...and all the Coach luck I've been wishing you has finally paid off...BIG TIME! I have a twin bag in black. It's a Blazer Bag...mine is from the late 80's...yours is even OLDER (early to mid 80's, based on registration number), as it was made in NYC. Strap should have dropped about 22" from shoulder. What a score on such a gorgeous bag...congrats!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Went on a weird day and a strange time cause I heard the voices a callin me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3 Coach vintage leather bag
> 
> Beauty
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> tiny bit of lipstick on the inner coach thingie... NYC!  Other than that this bag is amazing.  Someone cut the strap a bit ...  not sure how long it was originally ...  but for a cream bag this thing is pristine.  The cut strap doesn't bug me much ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Big huge wooden really well made hat box?
> 
> It's awesome ...  16 inches tall ...  very adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O de Lancôme
> 
> lemoney goodness ... $1.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dry down to creamy sandalwood ... not sure if this is vintage or not ...


 

Congrats on a gorgeous Coach bag!!  Love the hat box too!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Went on a weird day and a strange time cause I heard the voices a callin me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3 Coach vintage leather bag
> 
> Beauty
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> tiny bit of lipstick on the inner coach thingie... NYC! Other than that this bag is amazing. Someone cut the strap a bit ... not sure how long it was originally ... but for a cream bag this thing is pristine. The cut strap doesn't bug me much ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Big huge wooden really well made hat box?
> 
> It's awesome ... 16 inches tall ... very adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O de Lancôme
> 
> lemoney goodness ... $1.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dry down to creamy sandalwood ... not sure if this is vintage or not ...


The Coach bag is pristine! What a find! The NYC Coach bags are virtually indestructible, these are the ones we dunk and condition, not that yours needs that! We Coachies are so jealous...:greengrin:

I also love the hatbox, great for storage.

The O by Lancôme came out in the mid '90's. I have a bottle I bought then with the lotion in my summer fragrance rotation. Great find!


----------



## heartoflove

I know this doesnt count as thrifting, but considering Last Chance is a hybrid of finding pre-owned and new things from the rack, I need to share my exciting find from yesterday. (Actually sister found them for me but same thing)...






50 dollars!!!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

heartoflove said:


> I know this doesnt count as thrifting, but considering Last Chance is a hybrid of finding pre-owned and new things from the rack, I need to share my exciting find from yesterday. (Actually sister found them for me but same thing)...
> 
> View attachment 2631582
> 
> View attachment 2631583
> 
> 
> 50 dollars!!!!!!


 I love Ferragamos! I think they are quite comfortable, great buy!


----------



## Bratty1919

heartoflove said:


> I know this doesnt count as thrifting, but considering Last Chance is a hybrid of finding pre-owned and new things from the rack, I need to share my exciting find from yesterday. (Actually sister found them for me but same thing)...
> 
> View attachment 2631582
> 
> View attachment 2631583
> 
> 
> 50 dollars!!!!!!




They looks comfy - and classic. Congrats!


----------



## scbear00

FINALLY, I found an amazing goodwill-esque thrift store in Nashville and I cleaned up!

Here's a preview...

A couple of dior blazers (I had an amazon local voucher, so I paid $15 for both)...





A gorgeous croc and black leather Bally bag ($5.98!!!)









I also scored a brand new free people top, a super cute Zara coat and vintage St. Laurent heels. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## chowlover2

scbear00 said:


> FINALLY, I found an amazing goodwill-esque thrift store in Nashville and I cleaned up!
> 
> Here's a preview...
> 
> A couple of dior blazers (I had an amazon local voucher, so I paid $15 for both)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gorgeous croc and black leather Bally bag ($5.98!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a brand new free people top, a super cute Zara coat and vintage St. Laurent heels. I can't wait to go back!




That Bally bag, I die!


----------



## Tuuli35

scbear00 said:


> FINALLY, I found an amazing goodwill-esque thrift store in Nashville and I cleaned up!
> 
> Here's a preview...
> 
> A couple of dior blazers (I had an amazon local voucher, so I paid $15 for both)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gorgeous croc and black leather Bally bag ($5.98!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a brand new free people top, a super cute Zara coat and vintage St. Laurent heels. I can't wait to go back!




very pretty bag!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I finally found some cute stuff for myself today! It's been a while...






Clockwise from left to right - $13 Aquatalia waterproof suede boots (retail for $500), $15 Anni Kuan blazer, $20 Cole Haan Nike Air patent leather waterproof boots (retail $200) & $10 Minnetonka shearling booties ($90). The blazer has an interesting textured material - it seems all her stuff is made in NYC with imported fabric. It reminds me of a wet peacock LOL but I couldn't leave it because it's so different.


----------



## Shoppinmel

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Went on a weird day and a strange time cause I heard the voices a callin me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3 Coach vintage leather bag
> 
> Beauty
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> tiny bit of lipstick on the inner coach thingie... NYC!  Other than that this bag is amazing.  Someone cut the strap a bit ...  not sure how long it was originally ...  but for a cream bag this thing is pristine.  The cut strap doesn't bug me much ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Big huge wooden really well made hat box?
> 
> It's awesome ...  16 inches tall ...  very adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O de Lancôme
> 
> lemoney goodness ... $1.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dry down to creamy sandalwood ... not sure if this is vintage or not ...



Congrats on your Coach bag find.  Too cool


----------



## Shoppinmel

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally found some cute stuff for myself today! It's been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise from left to right - $13 Aquatalia waterproof suede boots (retail for $500), $15 Anni Kuan blazer, $20 Cole Haan Nike Air patent leather waterproof boots (retail $200) & $10 Minnetonka shearling booties ($90). The blazer has an interesting textured material - it seems all her stuff is made in NYC with imported fabric. It reminds me of a wet peacock LOL but I couldn't leave it because it's so different.



Love your finds!


----------



## JOODLZ

scbear00 said:


> FINALLY, I found an amazing goodwill-esque thrift store in Nashville and I cleaned up!
> 
> Here's a preview...
> 
> A couple of dior blazers (I had an amazon local voucher, so I paid $15 for both)...
> 
> A gorgeous croc and black leather Bally bag ($5.98!!!)
> 
> I also scored a brand new free people top, a super cute Zara coat and vintage St. Laurent heels. I can't wait to go back!



Great stuff...congrats!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally found some cute stuff for myself today! It's been a while...
> 
> Clockwise from left to right - $13 Aquatalia waterproof suede boots (retail for $500), $15 Anni Kuan blazer, $20 Cole Haan Nike Air patent leather waterproof boots (retail $200) & $10 Minnetonka shearling booties ($90). The blazer has an interesting textured material - it seems all her stuff is made in NYC with imported fabric. It reminds me of a wet peacock LOL but I couldn't leave it because it's so different.



Wow...you cleaned up...love it all!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> How does it smell?


 It smells great! When I walk in the room, I automatically smell the candle.


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Went on a weird day and a strange time cause I heard the voices a callin me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3 Coach vintage leather bag
> 
> Beauty
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> tiny bit of lipstick on the inner coach thingie... NYC! Other than that this bag is amazing. Someone cut the strap a bit ... not sure how long it was originally ... but for a cream bag this thing is pristine. The cut strap doesn't bug me much ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Big huge wooden really well made hat box?
> 
> It's awesome ... 16 inches tall ... very adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O de Lancôme
> 
> lemoney goodness ... $1.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dry down to creamy sandalwood ... not sure if this is vintage or not ...


Perfect white bag for the summer; that is the coolest hat box and finding perfume is always a plus.


----------



## Raven3766

scbear00 said:


> FINALLY, I found an amazing goodwill-esque thrift store in Nashville and I cleaned up!
> 
> Here's a preview...
> 
> A couple of dior blazers (I had an amazon local voucher, so I paid $15 for both)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gorgeous croc and black leather Bally bag ($5.98!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a brand new free people top, a super cute Zara coat and vintage St. Laurent heels. I can't wait to go back!



I really love the Bally, it looks so new and clean.


----------



## jamamcg

I have been off uni since last Friday as it has been shut. (You may have of heard about it in the news apparently the story went world wide due to the importance of the building) it went on fire. Anyway it allowed me to do a bit more thrifting. I went into my favourite SA and once again it didn't let me down. I found a Valentino jeans tshirt. And I found another McQueen suit, but I didn't get this one.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> It smells great! When I walk in the room, I automatically smell the candle.


 Cool! You used to see them quite often, now not so much.


----------



## Daniac

I had a decent weekend at the Goodwill and Salvation Army.  

Dresses were 50% off at the Salvation Army so I picked up a few, kept some and gave some to my mom.

Esprit Satin Lined Paisley Peasant Dress - $9.99 - 50% = $4.99 at Salvation Army.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../D-DPl4TmQps/w563-h865-no/20140524_185453.jpg

The hem needs to be fixed on one leg but other than that these pants are in perfect condition!  I also found a beautiful pair of Teenflo dress pants for $9.99 but they were way too big, so I passed them on to a woman I was chatting with in the store.

Tory Burch Wool Blend Dress Pants - $9.99 at Salvation Army.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../wdkc7TlgmDI/w517-h865-no/20140524_190141.jpg

Free People Jersey Dress (lined, outer layer has cut out detail) - $9.99 - 50% = $4.99 at Salvation Army.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../VZMt6nMZpWI/w617-h865-no/20140524_193008.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...2tZ2gy8whDc/w1153-h865-no/20140524_190443.jpg

Ellie Tahari  70% Cotton 30% Silk Pants -$6.99 at Salvation Army - these are soooooo soft and comfy!

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../3FyKdZatmkQ/w382-h864-no/20140524_190854.jpg

Theory Silk Blend Top - $5.99 at Salvation Army.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../j2TkL4I5ODk/w558-h865-no/20140524_191933.jpg

Brand new!  Mavi Sheena Denim Skirt - $5.99 at Salvation Army.

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../sgpLgGB9QPA/w937-h865-no/20140524_191135.jpg

I'm not sure if I'll keep this or pass it along.  I'm not crazy about the fabric but I like the colour and it will work in the summer to wear with suits.

Oscar (an Oscar De La Renta Company) Raspberry with white trim Top - $1.99 at Salvation Army.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../xe0652xVny4/w679-h865-no/20140524_191618.jpg

I have been looking for cashmere sweaters that are reasonably priced and in good condition.  I couldn't believe my luck when I found this one!

Theory 100% Cashmere Sweater - $5.99 at Salvation Army.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../zIS26c5ZTJ4/w612-h865-no/20140524_191751.jpg



On Sunday I ran into the Goodwill with only 2 hours to shop so I didn't have time to try anything on.  I may return some items since I really bought them on the spur of the moment.  

Calvin Klein Silk Blend Chocolate Brown Shrug  - $12.99 at Goodwill.  

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...tZhG4xA/w797-h865-no/20140525_195920_BEST.jpg

Max Mara Cotton Blend Knit Top  - $6.00 at Goodwill.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...5D2Olmk/w839-h865-no/20140525_200019_BEST.jpg

Olsen Linen Jacket - $14.00 at Goodwill - Gave this to my mom.

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../iURUJGpbTLg/w765-h865-no/20140525_200327.jpg

Esprit Silk? Blend Shrug - $8.00 at Goodwill.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../nAFMcFMmuPs/w750-h865-no/20140525_200459.jpg

James Perse Emerald Green Long Sleeved Thin Shirt - $7.00 at Goodwill.

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../PTernyMt48s/w635-h865-no/20140525_200639.jpg

Pink Tartan Silk Blend Skirt  - $9.00 at Goodwill.

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...RoQTI_M/w561-h865-no/20140525_201037_BEST.jpg



Not a thrift find but I've been waiting forever for a sale to pick up some items at Zahara in Oakville. They have amazing clothes!  

Flax Linen Tunic (from Zahara) - $90 - 50% = $45.00

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../SQ8Oe4rMrpw/w592-h865-no/20140524_200051.jpg

I did find another one at the Goodwill on Monday in beige for $5.00!

I also found a couple of coach purses at the Goodwill for $25.00 but they weren't my style so I passed on them.

Yasmeen


----------



## murt

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally found some cute stuff for myself today! It's been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise from left to right - $13 Aquatalia waterproof suede boots (retail for $500), $15 Anni Kuan blazer, $20 Cole Haan Nike Air patent leather waterproof boots (retail $200) & $10 Minnetonka shearling booties ($90). The blazer has an interesting textured material - it seems all her stuff is made in NYC with imported fabric. It reminds me of a wet peacock LOL but I couldn't leave it because it's so different.




Wow - awesome!!!! That is a great haul!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Found a Gryson Ellie bag today

http://www.joygryson.com/products/812630018115

$12.00

Only thing is the color is supposed to be pistachio and mine looks like pea soup. Whoever owned this before loved it to death. Otherwise, the interior is spotless and the leather which is Vachetta, is super supple and smooth and smells amazing. What's the best product to clean it up with? Soilove?


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Found a Gryson Ellie bag today
> 
> http://www.joygryson.com/products/812630018115
> 
> $12.00
> 
> Only thing is the color is supposed to be pistachio and mine looks like pea soup. Whoever owned this before loved it to death. Otherwise, the interior is spotless and the leather which is Vachetta, is super supple and smooth and smells amazing. What's the best product to clean it up with? Soilove?




No, you need a leather cleaner. Can you post a pic of the bag? I am big on dunking Coach bags in warm water with Dawn dish soap. I am leery because this is vachetta. Leather Honey makes a cleaner, I gave bought it, but not used it yet. Have you read any of Docrides threads? She is the Hermes rehab goddess. And she is simply amazing. Let me poke around and see if she has ideas for vachetta.


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> Went on a weird day and a strange time cause I heard the voices a callin me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3 Coach vintage leather bag
> 
> Beauty
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> tiny bit of lipstick on the inner coach thingie... NYC!  Other than that this bag is amazing.  Someone cut the strap a bit ...  not sure how long it was originally ...  but for a cream bag this thing is pristine.  The cut strap doesn't bug me much ...
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Big huge wooden really well made hat box?
> 
> It's awesome ...  16 inches tall ...  very adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O de Lancôme
> 
> lemoney goodness ... $1.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dry down to creamy sandalwood ... not sure if this is vintage or not ...



Cute hatbox.



Daniac said:


> I had a decent weekend at the Goodwill and Salvation Army.
> 
> Dresses were 50% off at the Salvation Army so I picked up a few, kept some and gave some to my mom.
> 
> Esprit Satin Lined Paisley Peasant Dress - $9.99 - 50% = $4.99 at Salvation Army.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../D-DPl4TmQps/w563-h865-no/20140524_185453.jpg
> 
> The hem needs to be fixed on one leg but other than that these pants are in perfect condition!  I also found a beautiful pair of Teenflo dress pants for $9.99 but they were way too big, so I passed them on to a woman I was chatting with in the store.
> 
> Tory Burch Wool Blend Dress Pants - $9.99 at Salvation Army.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../wdkc7TlgmDI/w517-h865-no/20140524_190141.jpg
> 
> Free People Jersey Dress (lined, outer layer has cut out detail) - $9.99 - 50% = $4.99 at Salvation Army.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../VZMt6nMZpWI/w617-h865-no/20140524_193008.jpg
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...2tZ2gy8whDc/w1153-h865-no/20140524_190443.jpg
> 
> Ellie Tahari  70% Cotton 30% Silk Pants -$6.99 at Salvation Army - these are soooooo soft and comfy!
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../3FyKdZatmkQ/w382-h864-no/20140524_190854.jpg
> 
> Theory Silk Blend Top - $5.99 at Salvation Army.
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../j2TkL4I5ODk/w558-h865-no/20140524_191933.jpg
> 
> Brand new!  Mavi Sheena Denim Skirt - $5.99 at Salvation Army.
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../sgpLgGB9QPA/w937-h865-no/20140524_191135.jpg
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll keep this or pass it along.  I'm not crazy about the fabric but I like the colour and it will work in the summer to wear with suits.
> 
> Oscar (an Oscar De La Renta Company) Raspberry with white trim Top - $1.99 at Salvation Army.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../xe0652xVny4/w679-h865-no/20140524_191618.jpg
> 
> I have been looking for cashmere sweaters that are reasonably priced and in good condition.  I couldn't believe my luck when I found this one!
> 
> Theory 100% Cashmere Sweater - $5.99 at Salvation Army.
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../zIS26c5ZTJ4/w612-h865-no/20140524_191751.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday I ran into the Goodwill with only 2 hours to shop so I didn't have time to try anything on.  I may return some items since I really bought them on the spur of the moment.
> 
> Calvin Klein Silk Blend Chocolate Brown Shrug  - $12.99 at Goodwill.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...tZhG4xA/w797-h865-no/20140525_195920_BEST.jpg
> 
> Max Mara Cotton Blend Knit Top  - $6.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...5D2Olmk/w839-h865-no/20140525_200019_BEST.jpg
> 
> Olsen Linen Jacket - $14.00 at Goodwill - Gave this to my mom.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../iURUJGpbTLg/w765-h865-no/20140525_200327.jpg
> 
> Esprit Silk? Blend Shrug - $8.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../nAFMcFMmuPs/w750-h865-no/20140525_200459.jpg
> 
> James Perse Emerald Green Long Sleeved Thin Shirt - $7.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../PTernyMt48s/w635-h865-no/20140525_200639.jpg
> 
> Pink Tartan Silk Blend Skirt  - $9.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...RoQTI_M/w561-h865-no/20140525_201037_BEST.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Not a thrift find but I've been waiting forever for a sale to pick up some items at Zahara in Oakville. They have amazing clothes!
> 
> Flax Linen Tunic (from Zahara) - $90 - 50% = $45.00
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../SQ8Oe4rMrpw/w592-h865-no/20140524_200051.jpg
> 
> I did find another one at the Goodwill on Monday in beige for $5.00!
> 
> I also found a couple of coach purses at the Goodwill for $25.00 but they weren't my style so I passed on them.
> 
> Yasmeen





chowlover2 said:


> No, you need a leather cleaner. Can you post a pic of the bag? I am big on dunking Coach bags in warm water with Dawn dish soap. I am leery because this is vachetta. Leather Honey makes a cleaner, I gave bought it, but not used it yet. Have you read any of Docrides threads? She is the Hermes rehab goddess. And she is simply amazing. Let me poke around and see if she has ideas for vachetta.



Great finds.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> No, you need a leather cleaner. Can you post a pic of the bag? I am big on dunking Coach bags in warm water with Dawn dish soap. I am leery because this is vachetta. Leather Honey makes a cleaner, I gave bought it, but not used it yet. Have you read any of Docrides threads? She is the Hermes rehab goddess. And she is simply amazing. Let me poke around and see if she has ideas for vachetta.



I haven't read any of docrides threads. I looked up how to clean Vachetta and most ppl say it's very hard and others say it's easy. I'm confused. I can take a pic in a little bit. If you find any ideas let me know! I want to make this bag my project.


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I haven't read any of docrides threads. I looked up how to clean Vachetta and most ppl say it's very hard and others say it's easy. I'm confused. I can take a pic in a little bit. If you find any ideas let me know! I want to make this bag my project.




Docride only answers Hermes questions, let me see what I can find. I have LV bags, and I use two products Docrides recommends, Blackrocks and Obenauf's to make waterproof. Blackrocks darkens. I'll keep looking for vachetta rehab.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Docride only answers Hermes questions, let me see what I can find. I have LV bags, and I use two products Docrides recommends, Blackrocks and Obenauf's to make waterproof. Blackrocks darkens. I'll keep looking for vachetta rehab.



You are awesome!! I'm going to take some pics now on my phone so they may not be the greatest


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> You are awesome!! I'm going to take some pics now on my phone so they may not be the greatest




Meltonian All Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner is what you want. Will help clean and waterproof. Do you have a local cobbler? You should be able to pick it up there or on Amazon or Ebay.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Meltonian All Purpose Cleaner and Conditioner is what you want. Will help clean and waterproof. Do you have a local cobbler? You should be able to pick it up there or on Amazon or Ebay.



Awesome! Thank you so much. I'm going to get it ASAP...

Here are some pics of the bag





What the color is supposed to be:





Worst discoloration on the bottom:





And handle:





Back:





And this beautiful jade (I think) bracelet I got for a dollar





ETA: the meltonian all purpose is out of stock everywhere


----------



## chowlover2

krissieno.5 said:


> awesome! Thank you so much. I'm going to get it asap...
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the color is supposed to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worst discoloration on the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this beautiful jade (i think) bracelet i got for a dollar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: The meltonian all purpose is out of stock everywhere




The bag is gorgeous! It looks like it has 2types of leather, vachetta on the handles, , and the body of the bag looks like Balenciaga leather. How about Apple care and conditioner? It's very gentle. Do you have a shoe repair shoe nearby? You could show them the bag and see what they recommend.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> The bag is gorgeous! It looks like it has 2types of leather, vachetta on the handles, , and the body of the bag looks like Balenciaga leather. How about Apple care and conditioner? It's very gentle. Do you have a shoe repair shoe nearby? You could show them the bag and see what they recommend.



Thank you! When I saw it I liked it a lot. The style is similar to my mulberry OS alexa which I love and yes, I did compare it to my bals and the leather is similar. The leather on the gryson is actually more delicate and supple, oddly enough lol I was thinking apple would be a good choice and if worse come to worse I could always dye it. I actually have to go to the shoe repair to pic up a pair of Jeffrey Campbell sandals that my fiancé broke on Memorial Day trying to tackle me during a game of catch lmao. I will let you know what the cobbler says! Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you! When I saw it I liked it a lot. The style is similar to my mulberry OS alexa which I love and yes, I did compare it to my bals and the leather is similar. The leather on the gryson is actually more delicate and supple, oddly enough lol I was thinking apple would be a good choice and if worse come to worse I could always dye it. I actually have to go to the shoe repair to pic up a pair of Jeffrey Campbell sandals that my fiancé broke on Memorial Day trying to tackle me during a game of catch lmao. I will let you know what the cobbler says! Thanks so much for all your help.


 No problem, glad to help any time. A good cobbler is worth his weight in gold! I've never seen that brand before, I love seeing new things.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> No problem, glad to help any time. A good cobbler is worth his weight in gold! I've never seen that brand before, I love seeing new things.



You are very sweet. I know!! Cobblers are the best. I have heard of it a bunch of times and when I lifted the bag off the rack I just knew by feeling it that it was something good.


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> You are very sweet. I know!! Cobblers are the best. I have he ard of it a bunch of times and when I lifted the bag off the rack I just knew by feeling it that it was something good.


For the leather that looks like Bal I might try the new Leather Honey cleaner. I bought some on Amazon. but have yet to use it. A friend of mine who has close to 100 Bal bags swears by the Leather Honey conditioner. A friend of mine on the Coach rehab thread tried the LH conditioner and liked it as well. You can always contact the company and see what they recommend. I love Bal leather, I can sit and caress my bag all day!

Before I forget I love the bracelet, and here is the link to Docrides thread, she is amazing!





> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...mes-leather-care-295160-550.html#post26831997


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> For the leather that looks like Bal I might try the new Leather Honey cleaner. I bought some on Amazon. but have yet to use it. A friend of mine who has close to 100 Bal bags swears by the Leather Honey conditioner. A friend of mine on the Coach rehab thread tried the LH conditioner and liked it as well. You can always contact the company and see what they recommend. I love Bal leather, I can sit and caress my bag all day!
> 
> Before I forget I love the bracelet, and here is the link to Docrides thread, she is amazing!



Awesome!! Thanks again! My bals are so soft too lol my dog loves to lay on them when I wear one...thank you, it's a great bracelet.


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much. I'm going to get it ASAP...
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag
> 
> What the color is supposed to be:
> 
> Worst discoloration on the bottom:
> 
> And handle:
> 
> Back:
> 
> And this beautiful jade (I think) bracelet I got for a dollar
> 
> ETA: the meltonian all purpose is out of stock everywhere



Beautiful bag...good luck with your rehab...keep us posted!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> Beautiful bag...good luck with your rehab...keep us posted!



Thanks! I will. I'm going to try and start ASAP.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much. I'm going to get it ASAP...
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the color is supposed to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst discoloration on the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this beautiful jade (I think) bracelet I got for a dollar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: the meltonian all purpose is out of stock everywhere




Krissie my shoe guy has it, I have a new bottle here.  Let me know if you want me to grab you one - text me your info &#128536;


----------



## heartoflove

So back from vacation into this cold 60 degree weather. Haha. I didn't get to thrift but that's probably for the best since I 'stocked' up at the infamous Nordstrom Last Chance and my suitcase barely closed. OMG I can see how it's addicting!!

So sad. I passed like 5 goodwills but alas next time. In the meantime if you wanna see my fun finds I've already posted, check out the Last Chance thread. Here's a teaser.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> Krissie my shoe guy has it, I have a new bottle here.  Let me know if you want me to grab you one - text me your info &#128536;



Thank you so much! I'm going to my shoemaker today to find out which one would be best! Ill let you know


----------



## kcarmona

heartoflove said:


> So back from vacation into this cold 60 degree weather. Haha. I didn't get to thrift but that's probably for the best since I 'stocked' up at the infamous Nordstrom Last Chance and my suitcase barely closed. OMG I can see how it's addicting!!
> 
> So sad. I passed like 5 goodwills but alas next time. In the meantime if you wanna see my fun finds I've already posted, check out the Last Chance thread. Here's a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633700


Amazing! You made out like a shoe bandit!


----------



## Shoppinmel

heartoflove said:


> So back from vacation into this cold 60 degree weather. Haha. I didn't get to thrift but that's probably for the best since I 'stocked' up at the infamous Nordstrom Last Chance and my suitcase barely closed. OMG I can see how it's addicting!!
> 
> So sad. I passed like 5 goodwills but alas next time. In the meantime if you wanna see my fun finds I've already posted, check out the Last Chance thread. Here's a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633700



Oh my gosh, you're killin me!  Makes me want to take a road trip.... Hmm how many miles is it from LA to Phoenix??


----------



## Stacey D

Nice Coach bag!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Shoppinmel said:


> Oh my gosh, you're killin me!  Makes me want to take a road trip.... Hmm how many miles is it from LA to Phoenix??



About 7 hrs driving the speed limit... Store opens around 9-10 AM and there's a good consignment shop across the street.


----------



## Raven3766

heartoflove said:


> So back from vacation into this cold 60 degree weather. Haha. I didn't get to thrift but that's probably for the best since I 'stocked' up at the infamous Nordstrom Last Chance and my suitcase barely closed. OMG I can see how it's addicting!!
> 
> So sad. I passed like 5 goodwills but alas next time. In the meantime if you wanna see my fun finds I've already posted, check out the Last Chance thread. Here's a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633700


 OMG! WoW! What size do we wear? I will take the Jimmy; any color will do. Great job...


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Found a Gryson Ellie bag today
> 
> http://www.joygryson.com/products/812630018115
> 
> $12.00
> 
> Only thing is the color is supposed to be pistachio and mine looks like pea soup. Whoever owned this before loved it to death. Otherwise, the interior is spotless and the leather which is Vachetta, is super supple and smooth and smells amazing. What's the best product to clean it up with? Soilove?


 This bag look so squishy soft, I can smell it now; it calls you from across a room.I love leather smell...please post after you clean it.


----------



## Pao9

heartoflove said:


> So back from vacation into this cold 60 degree weather. Haha. I didn't get to thrift but that's probably for the best since I 'stocked' up at the infamous Nordstrom Last Chance and my suitcase barely closed. OMG I can see how it's addicting!!
> 
> So sad. I passed like 5 goodwills but alas next time. In the meantime if you wanna see my fun finds I've already posted, check out the Last Chance thread. Here's a teaser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633700




Lol! It's my favorite store ever!!!!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> This bag look so squishy soft, I can smell it now; it calls you from across a room.I love leather smell...please post after you clean it.



Ooh it is definitely squishy soft! And the leather smell is divine! You called it  I am definitely going to show it to you guys after I clean it up. I hope it comes out good!


----------



## heartoflove

Raven3766 said:


> OMG! WoW! What size do we wear? I will take the Jimmy; any color will do. Great job...




Thanks!! I have small feet so those are all 6.5. I have more to share with you all!


----------



## heartoflove

Pao9 said:


> Lol! It's my favorite store ever!!!!!!




Pao I thought of you and your empty suitcase when you go here. Now I know why!!!! As you can imagine I had a hard time closing my suitcase. Now I know for next time. Lol. 

And to think, the first day we went all I got were the ferragamo Vera's and a few sweaters. Who knew of hit jackpot the next day?


----------



## heartoflove

Because I'm assuming you want to see these up close...




The Burberry sneaks were 70. They have a slight gold paint peel but that can be remedied. 

KS flats for 50. Loving the hologram in the back. 

Jimmy Choos for 100. (Wearing now for event at work and so comfy)

Jimmy peep toes for 100. 

More to come. Needless to say I'm banned from thrifting until I purge and sell. Haha.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I'm back from Germany! It was gorgeous! I cannot wait to go thru the threads & see everyones wonderful finds  Of course, I got back in time to hit a $5 & $10 sale this morning  I have got some fantastic stuff to share (like LV loafers & Alexander McQueen heels)~


----------



## heartoflove

My other fun finds at LC...




TB for 50

Lanvin for 25. (Yes you read that correctly. They had a yellow sticker and all yellows were add'l 75% off. They do have a small hole in the leather at the heel but I can overlook it for that price). 

Vince slip ons for 25 as well. (Also yellow sticker. Def worn cuz they're dirty but I love the color and 'worn in' look as I call it, haha.)

And the Vera's I got for 50 the day prior to my big shoe haul. 

My sister is a smaller size than me and she scored Jimmys, Vince heels, See by Chloe, and Lanvin flats too (though hers were still 100 and she's mad at me) and classic Prada heels. And then some. Lol.


----------



## tnguye78

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm back from Germany! It was gorgeous! I cannot wait to go thru the threads & see everyones wonderful finds  Of course, I got back in time to hit a $5 & $10 sale this morning  I have got some fantastic stuff to share (like LV loafers & Alexander McQueen heels)~



Hi, what shop do you go to if you don't mind me asking? I'm planning a trip to Dallas soon and would love to find this place.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Pao9

heartoflove said:


> Pao I thought of you and your empty suitcase when you go here. Now I know why!!!! As you can imagine I had a hard time closing my suitcase. Now I know for next time. Lol.
> 
> And to think, the first day we went all I got were the ferragamo Vera's and a few sweaters. Who knew of hit jackpot the next day?




That usually happens to me the first day is bla, I really spend the entire day there! I take a break for lunch at the Lonestar which I love then go back for more! It's tough work!!!

I actually bought a great tumi suitcase for $79, so it worked out!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Look what I found today! I couldn't believe it! It seems as though when we talk about something I tend to find it. I got it for a steal...Stephen Dweck!
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


WoooHooo this is nuts, 2 Dweck pieces in one week. I didn't even know the name before than but now i will surely be in the lookout. 


LisaK026 said:


> Swarovski Ornament (with box) $3. On eBay for between $60-$85.


That's really pretty. Nothing like buying holiday stuff off season. 


kcarmona said:


> Scored at my local upscale consignment store's Memorial Day sale yesterday!
> 
> Prada Sandals for $30. Excited because I've been wanting a sandal that somewhat goes with the Birkenstock trend without being too ... what's the word .. Birkenstocky lol!
> 
> View attachment 2630111
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Atlas Ring with Pouch for $100
> 
> View attachment 2630110
> 
> 
> And a couple recent eBay deals.
> 
> Hermes Reversible Belt (Black and Burgundy) for $275
> 
> View attachment 2630112
> 
> View attachment 2630113
> 
> 
> Vintage Balmain Watch for $40!
> 
> View attachment 2630114
> 
> 
> Also scored a gorgeous Chanel blouse for $60 at the consignment store as a law school graduation gift for my SIL. Didn't get to snap a picture though


Pretty finds, I love the H belt & the Tiffany. 



heartoflove said:


> I know this doesnt count as thrifting, but considering Last Chance is a hybrid of finding pre-owned and new things from the rack, I need to share my exciting find from yesterday. (Actually sister found them for me but same thing)...
> 
> View attachment 2631582
> 
> View attachment 2631583
> 
> 
> 50 dollars!!!!!!


Those are gorgeous! I have been watching your last chanve finds and I must say the prices are amazing... I wish we had one of those in the land of Connecticuts


----------



## magdalinka

lazlo8 said:


> Went on a weird day and a strange time cause I heard the voices a callin me ....
> $3 Coach vintage leather bag
> 
> Beauty
> tiny bit of lipstick on the inner coach thingie... NYC!  Other than that this bag is amazing.  Someone cut the strap a bit ...  not sure how long it was originally ...  but for a cream bag this thing is pristine.  The cut strap doesn't bug me much ...
> Big huge wooden really well made hat box?
> 
> It's awesome ...  16 inches tall ...  very adorable
> $5
> O de Lancôme
> 
> lemoney goodness ... $1.50
> dry down to creamy sandalwood ... not sure if this is vintage or not ...


Ooooo congrats Laz, that's a gorgeous Coach bag & so glad they didn't jack up the price on it. 


scbear00 said:


> FINALLY, I found an amazing goodwill-esque thrift store in Nashville and I cleaned up!
> 
> Here's a preview...
> 
> A couple of dior blazers (I had an amazon local voucher, so I paid $15 for both)...
> A gorgeous croc and black leather Bally bag ($5.98!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a brand new free people top, a super cute Zara coat and vintage St. Laurent heels. I can't wait to go back!


Gorgeous Bally!


shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally found some cute stuff for myself today! It's been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise from left to right - $13 Aquatalia waterproof suede boots (retail for $500), $15 Anni Kuan blazer, $20 Cole Haan Nike Air patent leather waterproof boots (retail $200) & $10 Minnetonka shearling booties ($90). The blazer has an interesting textured material - it seems all her stuff is made in NYC with imported fabric. It reminds me of a wet peacock LOL but I couldn't leave it because it's so different.


Nice! Stock up on bots while they are off season. Great deals. 


KrissieNO.5 said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much. I'm going to get it ASAP...
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the color is supposed to be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst discoloration on the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And handle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this beautiful jade (I think) bracelet I got for a dollar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: the meltonian all purpose is out of stock everywhere


OMG that bag looks so soft! I never heard of that designer before but will def be on the lookout now!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Ooooo congrats Laz, that's a gorgeous Coach bag & so glad they didn't jack up the price on it.
> 
> Gorgeous Bally!
> 
> Nice! Stock up on bots while they are off season. Great deals.
> 
> OMG that bag looks so soft! I never heard of that designer before but will def be on the lookout now!



It is so soft!! Yeah keep on the lookout, it's a great brand!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Went to the thrift shops today with my mom and her friend.  I found a few good finds.  

My shoe finds.




Vince Camuto chunky heels for me.  They're 11's and slightly big on me.  They're not in perfect shape, have a tiny bit of transfer and little cracks on the sides but they were too nice to pass up for $3.93.




Ferragamo chunky heels to sell as they're not my size. The patent on the front and heels is sticky so I need to test out the methods I've read on here to try to get them unsticky.  They were $6.96.




Dior heels to sell. $9.95.




Then I got a couple tops I really like.  One black one with a ruffled neckline that is super flattering, one Moth brand from Anthro and one Tory Burch tank.  I was so bummed that lady at checkout told me I missed two Tory Burch dresses yesterday!!


----------



## Raven3766

I want to share....Nina Ricci handbag for $7...
http://


Marc Jacobs dress...
http://


Diane von Frustenberg silk wrap dress...
http://


Henri Bendel suit...
http://


http://


...and a Red Valentino jacket....
http://


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share....Nina Ricci handbag for $7...
> http://
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress...
> http://
> 
> 
> Diane von Frustenberg silk wrap dress...
> http://
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel suit...
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a Red Valentino jacket....
> http://




Amazing Valentino jacket Raven & love the MJ dress


----------



## magdalinka

Shoppinmel said:


> Went to the thrift shops today with my mom and her friend.  I found a few good finds.
> 
> My shoe finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Camuto chunky heels for me.  They're 11's and slightly big on me.  They're not in perfect shape, have a tiny bit of transfer and little cracks on the sides but they were too nice to pass up for $3.93.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo chunky heels to sell as they're not my size. The patent on the front and heels is sticky so I need to test out the methods I've read on here to try to get them unsticky.  They were $6.96.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior heels to sell. $9.95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I got a couple tops I really like.  One black one with a ruffled neckline that is super flattering, one Moth brand from Anthro and one Tory Burch tank.  I was so bummed that lady at checkout told me I missed two Tory Burch dresses yesterday!!




Those Dior heels are amazing! What. Great find.


----------



## magdalinka

Thrifted outfit of the day. 
Maeve anthropologie maxi skirt $8
James Perse shirt $15
Tory workhorse flats $60
Hermes La Regale scarf $3

3 more months to go ...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2635475


----------



## Shoppinmel

magdalinka said:


> Those Dior heels are amazing! What. Great find.



Thanks!!  I wish they were my size but my giant boats would crush them. 



magdalinka said:


> Thrifted outfit of the day.
> Maeve anthropologie maxi skirt $8
> James Perse shirt $15
> Tory workhorse flats $60
> Hermes La Regale scarf $3
> 
> 3 more months to go ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635475



You look fabulous!  Look at that adorable belly.   Love the outfit and OMG are kidding me with that scarf!  I always look for Hermes scarves but so far no luck.


----------



## Handbag_junkie8

Scored this 2003 Louis Vuitton city guide collection today for only $5.
Anxious to dig my nose into it &#128077;&#128514;&#128512;


----------



## JOODLZ

Congratulations EVERYONE on your recent finds...everything is fabulous...I'm just tooo overwhelmed to multi-quote 

I got crazy lucky at GW this week and found a 1960's-mid-70's Coach Bag...probably an early Convertible Clutch for $19.99 in extraordinary condition...thick, chewy leather and not a drop of ink anywhere


----------



## heartoflove

magdalinka said:


> Thrifted outfit of the day.
> Maeve anthropologie maxi skirt $8
> James Perse shirt $15
> Tory workhorse flats $60
> Hermes La Regale scarf $3
> 
> 3 more months to go ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635475




Awww you look great!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share....Nina Ricci handbag for $7...
> http://
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress...
> http://
> 
> 
> Diane von Frustenberg silk wrap dress...
> http://
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel suit...
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a Red Valentino jacket....
> http://



Nice finds!! Cute marc Jacobs and great DVF!!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Thrifted outfit of the day.
> Maeve anthropologie maxi skirt $8
> James Perse shirt $15
> Tory workhorse flats $60
> Hermes La Regale scarf $3
> 
> 3 more months to go ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635475



Love how your thrifted finds come together so well!  Lovely photo!!


----------



## trangtyna

heartoflove said:


> Because I'm assuming you want to see these up close...
> 
> View attachment 2635069
> 
> 
> The Burberry sneaks were 70. They have a slight gold paint peel but that can be remedied.
> 
> KS flats for 50. Loving the hologram in the back.
> 
> Jimmy Choos for 100. (Wearing now for event at work and so comfy)
> 
> Jimmy peep toes for 100.
> 
> More to come. Needless to say I'm banned from thrifting until I purge and sell. Haha.





Hi, i'm vietnames. I'm a new member.. this may be a silly question, but what I can find secondhand bargains ? where u usually find?  Can u give me  address boutique or website?
tks


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Thrifted outfit of the day.
> Maeve anthropologie maxi skirt $8
> James Perse shirt $15
> Tory workhorse flats $60
> Hermes La Regale scarf $3
> 
> 3 more months to go ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635475


 You look great! The scarf, the bag, the shoes!!!

 Is this your first? Do you know the sex? Inquiring minds want to know! I love those yellow irises too!


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> Congratulations EVERYONE on your recent finds...everything is fabulous...I'm just tooo overwhelmed to multi-quote
> 
> I got crazy lucky at GW this week and found a 1960's-mid-70's Coach Bag...probably an early Convertible Clutch for $19.99 in extraordinary condition...thick, chewy leather and not a drop of ink anywhere



Great find.


----------



## elvisgurly

trangtyna said:


> Hi, i'm vietnames. I'm a new member.. this may be a silly question, but what I can find secondhand bargains ? where u usually find?  Can u give me  address boutique or website?
> tks



Do you guys have thrift stores where people donate their used clothing, shoes, & basically anything that people don't want?

If you do you might be able to find shops listed on Google.


----------



## heartoflove

I went to Crossroads today to sell some stuff and I saw an LV saddle bag which I've always wanted. Alas at $325 and the fact I just had a big shopping spree at LC, I had to pass. 

Anyway, after trying to sell and purge, I went to GW to drop off the rest Crossroads and Buffalo wouldn't take (goodbye beautiful ks wallet. Hope you go to a nice new home). I found gorgeous off white Valentino pants for ten bucks but I couldn't make it fit!! Sigh, so all I got was this zara dress I can't wear til fall. Fits so well I love Zara dresses. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Nothing else spoke to me at GW, and I refused to look around at Crossroads because I didn't want to be tempted. I had to remind Myself I couldn't really shop because of the shoes and this!



Got that for 300 at LC. Not a scratch or blemish to be found! Pic and look is better IRL. Love how roomy it is.


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Thrifted outfit of the day.
> Maeve anthropologie maxi skirt $8
> James Perse shirt $15
> Tory workhorse flats $60
> Hermes La Regale scarf $3
> 
> 3 more months to go ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635475




You look super cute!


----------



## scbear00

Folks, I found something so amazing today (not for me, but for you dapper boyfriend)

I came across a combo mens and women's consignment store and it happened to be 50% off day.  I found a couple of ladies items (marni and nordies pieces), BUT THEN I checked the men's section.  

Apparently this is the shop where the Kings of Leon's stylist takes their clothes...so I ended up buying three All Saints pieces (a cashmere sweater, a button up and a long sleeve shirt) plus a cashmere burberry sweater-- all for $70, and they are brand new.  It was hard to leave...oh the deals!


----------



## Daniac

JOODLZ said:


> Congratulations EVERYONE on your recent finds...everything is fabulous...I'm just tooo overwhelmed to multi-quote
> 
> I got crazy lucky at GW this week and found a 1960's-mid-70's Coach Bag...probably an early Convertible Clutch for $19.99 in extraordinary condition...thick, chewy leather and not a drop of ink anywhere



Wow, what a great bag!  Your Goodwill has the BEST bags!  

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

heartoflove said:


> I went to Crossroads today to sell some stuff and I saw an LV saddle bag which I've always wanted. Alas at $325 and the fact I just had a big shopping spree at LC, I had to pass.
> 
> Anyway, after trying to sell and purge, I went to GW to drop off the rest Crossroads and Buffalo wouldn't take (goodbye beautiful ks wallet. Hope you go to a nice new home). I found gorgeous off white Valentino pants for ten bucks but I couldn't make it fit!! Sigh, so all I got was this zara dress I can't wear til fall. Fits so well I love Zara dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636448
> 
> 
> Nothing else spoke to me at GW, and I refused to look around at Crossroads because I didn't want to be tempted. I had to remind Myself I couldn't really shop because of the shoes and this!
> 
> View attachment 2636453
> 
> Got that for 300 at LC. Not a scratch or blemish to be found! Pic and look is better IRL. Love how roomy it is.



Cute dress!  And WOW what a score on the bag!  

Yasmeen


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thrifted outfit of the day.
> Maeve anthropologie maxi skirt $8
> James Perse shirt $15
> Tory workhorse flats $60
> Hermes La Regale scarf $3
> 
> 3 more months to go ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635475


 
Oh a little addition to the family in 3 months and her mother is so stylish! You look great!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Congratulations EVERYONE on your recent finds...everything is fabulous...I'm just tooo overwhelmed to multi-quote
> 
> I got crazy lucky at GW this week and found a 1960's-mid-70's Coach Bag...probably an early Convertible Clutch for $19.99 in extraordinary condition...thick, chewy leather and not a drop of ink anywhere


 
That bag is in excellent condition!  What a find! Someone took great care of it.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Amazing Valentino jacket Raven & love the MJ dress


 Thank you Magda, it's all going online. It's too small, but I couldn't leave it.  The bay keeps me triftin' until I find what fits or what I like.  Yesterday was a pretty good day. I wnet to the VV and found Ferragamo shoes and vintage Christian Dior handbag for $1.50 each. Will post later.....


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Nice finds!! Cute marc Jacobs and great DVF!!


Thanks Krissie, I love finding items I can either give away, wear or sell on the bay. My niece is too young and school is out for the summer. One of my teachers would have loved it. I usually tell her to give me the price of what I spent. If it doesn't fit, then off to the bay it goes.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Krissie, I love finding items I can either give away, wear or sell on the bay. My niece is too young and school is out for the summer. One of my teachers would have loved it. I usually tell her to give me the price of what I spent. If it doesn't fit, then off to the bay it goes.



That's very nice of you!! I never have any luck on the bay...I have a bunch if stuff I need to haul off too.


----------



## Tuuli35

heartoflove said:


> I went to Crossroads today to sell some stuff and I saw an LV saddle bag which I've always wanted. Alas at $325 and the fact I just had a big shopping spree at LC, I had to pass.
> 
> Anyway, after trying to sell and purge, I went to GW to drop off the rest Crossroads and Buffalo wouldn't take (goodbye beautiful ks wallet. Hope you go to a nice new home). I found gorgeous off white Valentino pants for ten bucks but I couldn't make it fit!! Sigh, so all I got was this zara dress I can't wear til fall. Fits so well I love Zara dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636448
> 
> 
> Nothing else spoke to me at GW, and I refused to look around at Crossroads because I didn't want to be tempted. I had to remind Myself I couldn't really shop because of the shoes and this!
> 
> View attachment 2636453
> 
> Got that for 300 at LC. Not a scratch or blemish to be found! Pic and look is better IRL. Love how roomy it is.



I have this bag and it is great!


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> Great find.





Daniac said:


> Wow, what a great bag!  Your Goodwill has the BEST bags!
> 
> Yasmeen





Raven3766 said:


> That bag is in excellent condition!  What a find! Someone took great care of it.



Thanks, everyone...yes my GW is a gold mine! Yesterday I picked up a vintage Coach duffle (still on AT thread...I'll post here later) for $14.99 and my very first Brahmin for $4.99.


----------



## kcarmona

scbear00 said:


> Folks, I found something so amazing today (not for me, but for you dapper boyfriend)
> 
> I came across a combo mens and women's consignment store and it happened to be 50% off day.  I found a couple of ladies items (marni and nordies pieces), BUT THEN I checked the men's section.
> 
> Apparently this is the shop where the Kings of Leon's stylist takes their clothes...so I ended up buying three All Saints pieces (a cashmere sweater, a button up and a long sleeve shirt) plus a cashmere burberry sweater-- all for $70, and they are brand new.  It was hard to leave...oh the deals!


That is amazing! My boyfriend would freak out if I brought home that much All Saints and Burberry. The Kings of Leon thing is super col too, congrats!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

scbear00 said:


> Folks, I found something so amazing today (not for me, but for you dapper boyfriend)
> 
> I came across a combo mens and women's consignment store and it happened to be 50% off day.  I found a couple of ladies items (marni and nordies pieces), BUT THEN I checked the men's section.
> 
> Apparently this is the shop where the Kings of Leon's stylist takes their clothes...so I ended up buying three All Saints pieces (a cashmere sweater, a button up and a long sleeve shirt) plus a cashmere burberry sweater-- all for $70, and they are brand new.  It was hard to leave...oh the deals!




Do you mind sharing where the store is?  I'm hoping you're in LA - hubby and my son need a new wardrobe soon... That boy is growing like a weed!


----------



## scbear00

Unfortunately it is in Nashville- but you might be able to order off their Facebook and have items shipped (they have EVERYTHING and it is so cheap).  It's called Free Beer Men's Consignment.  And a large portion of their sales go directly to the humane society.


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share....Nina Ricci handbag for $7...
> http://
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress...
> http://
> 
> 
> Diane von Frustenberg silk wrap dress...
> http://
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel suit...
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a Red Valentino jacket....
> http://




Wow red Valentino is a winner!


----------



## Pao9

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, everyone...yes my GW is a gold mine! Yesterday I picked up a vintage Coach duffle (still on AT thread...I'll post here later) for $14.99 and my very first Brahmin for $4.99.




Im starting to worry that you will need a bigger home so that you can store all your coach! Lol!! 
Have you had a chance to take a pic of the entire family yet?? I don't know if I missed it!!!


----------



## Pao9

Ok I'm finally home after almost 3 weeks of travel back to back! One more trip to Argentina I will become platinum! 

I wanted to share a few, very few, things I have thrifted and found online! 

I was in NY and I had one hour of free time so I rushed to buffalo exchange! Love that place



J Mendel blouse for $35, not super cheap but hey, it's NYC!



L'agence silk blouse $32



Helmut Lang dark green dress with a tail on the side. 



Ruthie Davis sneakers $58 bought them for me but couldn't walk 10 minutes with them! Going to the bay!



Won this on eBay for $105, brand new and I've been stalking these for 6 months!!



My latest obsession the Chanel 227 reissue! Got it for $680, best deal ever. It's from 2011 fall season. Calfskin iridescent which unfortunately can't be fixed because it has a coating over the leather. It has some sun damage and the inside looks better than the outside! At that price it's golden!!


----------



## Daniac

Pao9 said:


> Ok I'm finally home after almost 3 weeks of travel back to back! One more trip to Argentina I will become platinum!
> 
> I wanted to share a few, very few, things I have thrifted and found online!
> 
> I was in NY and I had one hour of free time so I rushed to buffalo exchange! Love that place
> 
> View attachment 2637340
> 
> J Mendel blouse for $35, not super cheap but hey, it's NYC!
> 
> View attachment 2637342
> 
> L'agence silk blouse $32
> 
> View attachment 2637343
> 
> Helmut Lang dark green dress with a tail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2637344
> 
> Ruthie Davis sneakers $58 bought them for me but couldn't walk 10 minutes with them! Going to the bay!
> 
> View attachment 2637353
> 
> Won this on eBay for $105, brand new and I've been stalking these for 6 months!!
> 
> View attachment 2637354
> 
> My latest obsession the Chanel 227 reissue! Got it for $680, best deal ever. It's from 2011 fall season. Calfskin iridescent which unfortunately can't be fixed because it has a coating over the leather. It has some sun damage and the inside looks better than the outside! At that price it's golden!!
> View attachment 2637360
> View attachment 2637361



The sneakers are really cute!  The Helmut Lang dress is great, I love that style.  

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, everyone...yes my GW is a gold mine! Yesterday I picked up a vintage Coach duffle (still on AT thread...I'll post here later) for $14.99 and my very first Brahmin for $4.99.



Love the Brahmin!  What a score.  Does your store get in the newer styles of Coach bags as well as all the great vintage bags?

Up here the Goodwill's don't seem to get as nice bags, they mostly get donated to the Salvation Army.  The Salvation Army's (in the towns around me) auction off the "better" bags.  The bummer is that the one that has lots of bags, hangs them from a rack on the ceiling (zip-tied no less!) so you can't inspect the bags until 1 hour before the auction begins.  

Which doesn't leave you any time to authenticate them.  They also won't take returns on auction items, and when I questioned one of the clerks as to what would happen if I won a bag and it was a fake she said "well, it's yours! We don't guarantee that the bags are authentic."  So needless to say I won't be bidding any time soon.  They have a couple of LV's and a nice Gucci Briefcase/Satchel but I'm not willing to take a chance on them.

Yasmeen


----------



## jamamcg

Spotted this vintage YSL jacket from the 80's. 





And I spotted these Gucci heels 





And I got this Balenciaga tie. There were a few marks on it with have come out after I gave it a quick scrub





I also got a pair of Versace trousers. Which I haven't got pictures of yet


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> Ok I'm finally home after almost 3 weeks of travel back to back! One more trip to Argentina I will become platinum!
> 
> I wanted to share a few, very few, things I have thrifted and found online!
> 
> I was in NY and I had one hour of free time so I rushed to buffalo exchange! Love that place
> 
> View attachment 2637340
> 
> J Mendel blouse for $35, not super cheap but hey, it's NYC!
> 
> View attachment 2637342
> 
> L'agence silk blouse $32
> 
> View attachment 2637343
> 
> Helmut Lang dark green dress with a tail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2637344
> 
> Ruthie Davis sneakers $58 bought them for me but couldn't walk 10 minutes with them! Going to the bay!
> 
> View attachment 2637353
> 
> Won this on eBay for $105, brand new and I've been stalking these for 6 months!!
> 
> View attachment 2637354
> 
> My latest obsession the Chanel 227 reissue! Got it for $680, best deal ever. It's from 2011 fall season. Calfskin iridescent which unfortunately can't be fixed because it has a coating over the leather. It has some sun damage and the inside looks better than the outside! At that price it's golden!!
> View attachment 2637360
> View attachment 2637361


 Chanel wow! The Steiger's are beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Spotted this vintage YSL jacket from the 80's.
> View attachment 2637412
> 
> View attachment 2637413
> 
> 
> And I spotted these Gucci heels
> View attachment 2637414
> 
> View attachment 2637416
> 
> 
> And I got this Balenciaga tie. There were a few marks on it with have come out after I gave it a quick scrub
> View attachment 2637418
> 
> View attachment 2637419
> 
> 
> I also got a pair of Versace trousers. Which I haven't got pictures of yet


 The YSL would go great with jeans and I never find Balenciaga tie, what a treat!


----------



## Raven3766

I went shopping at the Family Thrift. Everything was $1.50...
Vintage Christian Dior...
http://


Navy blue iridescent Ferragamo shoes...
http://


Carlos Falchi...
http://


Vintage Black\White bag....
http://


----------



## jamamcg

And here is the Versace trousers. I love the subtle pattern in the weave


----------



## kcarmona

If anyone can recommend any good thrift or consignment stores in the Tampa area please let me know! I'll be driving up there from Miami for a few days


----------



## chowlover2

Pao9 said:


> Ok I'm finally home after almost 3 weeks of travel back to back! One more trip to Argentina I will become platinum!
> 
> I wanted to share a few, very few, things I have thrifted and found online!
> 
> I was in NY and I had one hour of free time so I rushed to buffalo exchange! Love that place
> 
> View attachment 2637340
> 
> J Mendel blouse for $35, not super cheap but hey, it's NYC!
> 
> View attachment 2637342
> 
> L'agence silk blouse $32
> 
> View attachment 2637343
> 
> Helmut Lang dark green dress with a tail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2637344
> 
> Ruthie Davis sneakers $58 bought them for me but couldn't walk 10 minutes with them! Going to the bay!
> 
> View attachment 2637353
> 
> Won this on eBay for $105, brand new and I've been stalking these for 6 months!!
> 
> View attachment 2637354
> 
> My latest obsession the Chanel 227 reissue! Got it for $680, best deal ever. It's from 2011 fall season. Calfskin iridescent which unfortunately can't be fixed because it has a coating over the leather. It has some sun damage and the inside looks better than the outside! At that price it's golden!!
> View attachment 2637360
> View attachment 2637361


 Those Steigers!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

scbear00 said:


> Unfortunately it is in Nashville- but you might be able to order off their Facebook and have items shipped (they have EVERYTHING and it is so cheap).  It's called Free Beer Men's Consignment.  And a large portion of their sales go directly to the humane society.




Thanks for sharing!  I will stalk them now


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Anyone know of any nice resale in DFW?


----------



## Ladybug09

tnguye78 said:


> Hi, what shop do you go to if you don't mind me asking? I'm planning a trip to Dallas soon and would love to find this place.
> 
> Please and thank you!



My Mom's friend lives in Dallas and she swears by the thrift stores there. I didn't get to go to any we we last visited! I was soooo upset!


----------



## JOODLZ

Pao9 said:


> Im starting to worry that you will need a bigger home so that you can store all your coach! Lol!!
> Have you had a chance to take a pic of the entire family yet?? I don't know if I missed it!!!



LOLOL...no, I've not got all the kids together for a family photo yet. I'm still in the process of arranging them on 3 shelf units I got when a friend closed her flower/gift shop. I also got a tall hanging rack from her that will allow me to hang accessories...should end up looking like a Christmas tree. Still a work in progress...stay tuned!



Pao9 said:


> Ok I'm finally home after almost 3 weeks of travel back to back! One more trip to Argentina I will become platinum!
> 
> I wanted to share a few, very few, things I have thrifted and found online!
> 
> I was in NY and I had one hour of free time so I rushed to buffalo exchange! Love that place
> 
> View attachment 2637340
> 
> J Mendel blouse for $35, not super cheap but hey, it's NYC!
> 
> View attachment 2637342
> 
> L'agence silk blouse $32
> 
> View attachment 2637343
> 
> Helmut Lang dark green dress with a tail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2637344
> 
> Ruthie Davis sneakers $58 bought them for me but couldn't walk 10 minutes with them! Going to the bay!
> 
> View attachment 2637353
> 
> Won this on eBay for $105, brand new and I've been stalking these for 6 months!!
> 
> View attachment 2637354
> 
> My latest obsession the Chanel 227 reissue! Got it for $680, best deal ever. It's from 2011 fall season. Calfskin iridescent which unfortunately can't be fixed because it has a coating over the leather. It has some sun damage and the inside looks better than the outside! At that price it's golden!!
> View attachment 2637360
> View attachment 2637361



Everything is lovely...but the Chanel is fabulous!



Daniac said:


> Love the Brahmin!  What a score.  Does your store get in the newer styles of Coach bags as well as all the great vintage bags?
> 
> Up here the Goodwill's don't seem to get as nice bags, they mostly get donated to the Salvation Army.  The Salvation Army's (in the towns around me) auction off the "better" bags.  The bummer is that the one that has lots of bags, hangs them from a rack on the ceiling (zip-tied no less!) so you can't inspect the bags until 1 hour before the auction begins.
> 
> Which doesn't leave you any time to authenticate them.  They also won't take returns on auction items, and when I questioned one of the clerks as to what would happen if I won a bag and it was a fake she said "well, it's yours! We don't guarantee that the bags are authentic."  So needless to say I won't be bidding any time soon.  They have a couple of LV's and a nice Gucci Briefcase/Satchel but I'm not willing to take a chance on them.
> 
> Yasmeen



Thanks...I've always liked bags with smooth and textured leathers...and the price was right! Our local thrift stores get a mixture of newer Coach styles as well as vintage. With newer styles (after 1994) I check the style # (the numbers after the dash) on ebay. If I find a few similar bags, I'll trust (!) that it's authentic. Caution...this isn't always foolproof, but if I find a BUNCH of bags, I'll go for it. Of course, this doesn't work with vintage, cause their numbers don't include "style" numbers. 

It's unfortunate that thrifts don't understand they may be selling counterfeit merchandise in selling fakes, but I'm sure the prices would go through the roof if they had to authenticate every bag they sell. I've studied the designers I like (here on tPF) so I can spot details that point to the genuine article.



Raven3766 said:


> I went shopping at the Family Thrift. Everything was $1.50...
> Vintage Christian Dior...
> http://
> Navy blue iridescent Ferragamo shoes...
> http://
> Carlos Falchi...
> http://
> Vintage Black\White bag....
> http://



WOW...what a haul...lovely stuff!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Where did you get a Chanel for $680????



Pao9 said:


> Ok I'm finally home after almost 3 weeks of travel back to back! One more trip to Argentina I will become platinum!
> 
> I wanted to share a few, very few, things I have thrifted and found online!
> 
> I was in NY and I had one hour of free time so I rushed to buffalo exchange! Love that place
> 
> View attachment 2637340
> 
> J Mendel blouse for $35, not super cheap but hey, it's NYC!
> 
> View attachment 2637342
> 
> L'agence silk blouse $32
> 
> View attachment 2637343
> 
> Helmut Lang dark green dress with a tail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2637344
> 
> Ruthie Davis sneakers $58 bought them for me but couldn't walk 10 minutes with them! Going to the bay!
> 
> View attachment 2637353
> 
> Won this on eBay for $105, brand new and I've been stalking these for 6 months!!
> 
> View attachment 2637354
> 
> My latest obsession the Chanel 227 reissue! Got it for $680, best deal ever. It's from 2011 fall season. Calfskin iridescent which unfortunately can't be fixed because it has a coating over the leather. It has some sun damage and the inside looks better than the outside! At that price it's golden!!
> View attachment 2637360
> View attachment 2637361


----------



## lyseiki8

Looking for preloved designer handbag eg Bottega Iran Chanel ... Any nice consignment shops in cherry hill New Jersey area?  Any input will be greatly appreciated .. Thank you


----------



## magdalinka

Handbag_junkie8 said:


> View attachment 2635557
> 
> 
> Scored this 2003 Louis Vuitton city guide collection today for only $5.
> Anxious to dig my nose into it &#128077;&#128514;&#128512;


Nice! Those are very spendy!


JOODLZ said:


> Congratulations EVERYONE on your recent finds...everything is fabulous...I'm just tooo overwhelmed to multi-quote
> 
> I got crazy lucky at GW this week and found a 1960's-mid-70's Coach Bag...probably an early Convertible Clutch for $19.99 in extraordinary condition...thick, chewy leather and not a drop of ink anywhere


Wow that's an older one. Nice find!


heartoflove said:


> Awww you look great!





authenticplease said:


> Love how your thrifted finds come together so well!  Lovely photo!!





chowlover2 said:


> You look great! The scarf, the bag, the shoes!!!
> 
> Is this your first? Do you know the sex? Inquiring minds want to know! I love those yellow irises too!





Raven3766 said:


> Oh a little addition to the family in 3 months and her mother is so stylish! You look great!


Thank you lovely ladies! 
I have a 4.5 year old boy and this one is a girl. The official due date falls right on my birthday, August 26, so I am very excited to see what happens. I was extremely sick for the first 3-4 months, felt nauseated even when I got up for the bathroom. Even the blandest saltines were too much to handle. Good thing the Hubs & my mom helped out.
All good now, craving Indian food and burgers. 
Hope this wasn't too much information .


----------



## magdalinka

heartoflove said:


> I went to Crossroads today to sell some stuff and I saw an LV saddle bag which I've always wanted. Alas at $325 and the fact I just had a big shopping spree at LC, I had to pass.
> 
> Anyway, after trying to sell and purge, I went to GW to drop off the rest Crossroads and Buffalo wouldn't take (goodbye beautiful ks wallet. Hope you go to a nice new home). I found gorgeous off white Valentino pants for ten bucks but I couldn't make it fit!! Sigh, so all I got was this zara dress I can't wear til fall. Fits so well I love Zara dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636448
> 
> 
> Nothing else spoke to me at GW, and I refused to look around at Crossroads because I didn't want to be tempted. I had to remind Myself I couldn't really shop because of the shoes and this!
> 
> View attachment 2636453
> 
> Got that for 300 at LC. Not a scratch or blemish to be found! Pic and look is better IRL. Love how roomy it is.


What a score on that Burberry! Gorgeous. 


scbear00 said:


> Folks, I found something so amazing today (not for me, but for you dapper boyfriend)
> 
> I came across a combo mens and women's consignment store and it happened to be 50% off day.  I found a couple of ladies items (marni and nordies pieces), BUT THEN I checked the men's section.
> 
> Apparently this is the shop where the Kings of Leon's stylist takes their clothes...so I ended up buying three All Saints pieces (a cashmere sweater, a button up and a long sleeve shirt) plus a cashmere burberry sweater-- all for $70, and they are brand new.  It was hard to leave...oh the deals!


Wow, lucky boyfriend. Our Uptown consignment would probably have priced that Burberry at least $150. 


JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, everyone...yes my GW is a gold mine! Yesterday I picked up a vintage Coach duffle (still on AT thread...I'll post here later) for $14.99 and my very first Brahmin for $4.99.


Beautiful Brahmin. I love their embossed leathers 


Pao9 said:


> Ok I'm finally home after almost 3 weeks of travel back to back! One more trip to Argentina I will become platinum!
> 
> I wanted to share a few, very few, things I have thrifted and found online!
> 
> I was in NY and I had one hour of free time so I rushed to buffalo exchange! Love that place
> 
> View attachment 2637340
> 
> J Mendel blouse for $35, not super cheap but hey, it's NYC!
> 
> View attachment 2637342
> 
> L'agence silk blouse $32
> 
> View attachment 2637343
> 
> Helmut Lang dark green dress with a tail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2637344
> 
> Ruthie Davis sneakers $58 bought them for me but couldn't walk 10 minutes with them! Going to the bay!
> 
> View attachment 2637353
> 
> Won this on eBay for $105, brand new and I've been stalking these for 6 months!!
> 
> View attachment 2637354
> 
> My latest obsession the Chanel 227 reissue! Got it for $680, best deal ever. It's from 2011 fall season. Calfskin iridescent which unfortunately can't be fixed because it has a coating over the leather. It has some sun damage and the inside looks better than the outside! At that price it's golden!!
> View attachment 2637360
> View attachment 2637361


Amazing finds, Pao! The Chanel is an amazing price even for it's condition. Love your blouses and all the ebay finds. 


Raven3766 said:


> I went shopping at the Family Thrift. Everything was $1.50...
> Vintage Christian Dior...
> http://
> 
> 
> Navy blue iridescent Ferragamo shoes...
> http://
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi...
> http://
> 
> 
> Vintage Black\White bag....
> http://


Such cute little CD bag!


jamamcg said:


> And here is the Versace trousers. I love the subtle pattern in the weave
> View attachment 2637495
> 
> View attachment 2637496
> 
> View attachment 2637497
> 
> View attachment 2637498


Very nice pants.


----------



## Tuuli35

magdalinka said:


> Nice! Those are very spendy!
> 
> Wow that's an older one. Nice find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies!
> I have a 4.5 year old boy and this one is a girl. The official due date falls right on my birthday, August 26, so I am very excited to see what happens. I was extremely sick for the first 3-4 months, felt nauseated even when I got up for the bathroom. Even the blandest saltines were too much to handle. Good thing the Hubs & my mom helped out.
> All good now, craving Indian food and burgers.
> Hope this wasn't too much information .




congratulations!


----------



## tnguye78

Ladybug09 said:


> My Mom's friend lives in Dallas and she swears by the thrift stores there. I didn't get to go to any we we last visited! I was soooo upset!



Is there any she can recommend? I've been to a few when I had some spare time before and it was a complete bust. Lol. I'm not good at scouting these things out.


----------



## Ladybug09

I will see if I can find out.


----------



## dalinda

ok, lets be real... some of those things are ugly and outdated as h***.. i wouldn't take those even if they were handing them for free. do you buy them just because of the label or because you really like them, cause some of the items seem unwearable? (serious question)


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You are obviously pretty new here. Let's just say one man's trash is another man's treasure. We all have different tastes and styles. I do agree when you first start thrifting it's easy to make the mistake of buying something for just a label but over time you get better at editing. Now I know what will work for me and what sells well on ebay. I leave tons of designer stuff behind on every trip but I'll still make mistakes now and again.

Instead of just trash talking why don't you show us all the wonderful things you've found. There has been Chanel, Hermes, Gucci...and really nice vintage no-label pieces shown here as well. Not to mention with a little tailoring or cleaning up even the ugliest piece can be transformed. 



dalinda said:


> ok, lets be real... some of those things are ugly and outdated as h***.. i wouldn't take those even if they were handing them for free. do you buy them just because of the label or because you really like them, cause some of the items seem unwearable? (serious question)


----------



## hedgwin99

shoppinggalnyc said:


> You are obviously pretty new here. Let's just say one man's trash is another man's treasure. We all have different tastes and styles. I do agree when you first start thrifting it's easy to make the mistake of buying something for just a label but over time you get better at editing. Now I know what will work for me and what sells well on ebay. I leave tons of designer stuff behind on every trip but I'll still make mistakes now and again.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of just trash talking why don't you show us all the wonderful things you've found. There has been Chanel, Hermes, Gucci...and really nice vintage no-label pieces shown here as well. Not to mention with a little tailoring or cleaning up even the ugliest piece can be transformed.




Well said!!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ladyash

dalinda said:


> ok, lets be real... some of those things are ugly and outdated as h***.. i wouldn't take those even if they were handing them for free. do you buy them just because of the label or because you really like them, cause some of the items seem unwearable? (serious question)



Just because you think something is ugly doesn't mean everyone else does...I buy what I like and that is what makes this thread exciting because our tastes aren't all the same. I'm very much into older vintage pieces so for me if I find a cool unique (ugly) piece that I can pull off I'll definitely buy it and wear it! I know my taste probably isn't for everyone, but it works for me and I think I manage to look good in what I wear so that is all that matters.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Nice! Those are very spendy!
> 
> Wow that's an older one. Nice find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies!
> I have a 4.5 year old boy and this one is a girl. The official due date falls right on my birthday, August 26, so I am very excited to see what happens. I was extremely sick for the first 3-4 months, felt nauseated even when I got up for the bathroom. Even the blandest saltines were too much to handle. Good thing the Hubs & my mom helped out.
> All good now, craving Indian food and burgers.
> Hope this wasn't too much information .


 I think baby girls start causing drama even in the womb! My Mom threw up all 9 months with me! The only thing she could keep down were chocolate Tastykakes ( a locally made treat like Little Debbie's ) I told her that was why I am a chocoholic!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> You are obviously pretty new here. Let's just say one man's trash is another man's treasure. We all have different tastes and styles. I do agree when you first start thrifting it's easy to make the mistake of buying something for just a label but over time you get better at editing. Now I know what will work for me and what sells well on ebay. I leave tons of designer stuff behind on every trip but I'll still make mistakes now and again.
> 
> Instead of just trash talking why don't you show us all the wonderful things you've found. There has been Chanel, Hermes, Gucci...and really nice vintage no-label pieces shown here as well. Not to mention with a little tailoring or cleaning up even the ugliest piece can be transformed.



Perfectly said! Thrifting takes time and skill. I have left behind many designer things that don't suit my style etc. opposed to when I first started thrifting and would pick up everything designer my eyes landed on.

ETA: thrifting is a hobby. It's not for everyone. I love this group of ladies because we may not all have the same taste but we have the same passion.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yep - thrifting isn't for everyone. Clearly our newbie doesn't get it. The hunt, the find...the thrill 

Now I can walk into a store and I can spot the good stuff from across the room. It is all about time, skill, and most importantly, frequency. The more you go, the more you know, and the more you find.

It's nice to be able to hang out with other women who share the passion. Most of my IRL friends don't understand. They like to see my finds and want what I get for that price LOL but aren't interested in putting in the time or paying me for my effort. 




KrissieNO.5 said:


> Perfectly said! Thrifting takes time and skill. I have left behind many designer things that don't suit my style etc. opposed to when I first started thrifting and would pick up everything designer my eyes landed on.
> 
> ETA: thrifting is a hobby. It's not for everyone. I love this group of ladies because we may not all have the same taste but we have the same passion.


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Lazlo? I just wanted to share with her what my bother found while cleaning up trash along road in front of his house.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
they took the baby to the Vet and she is 3or 4 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 3 oz! The vet said to bring her back when the baby weighs 2 lbs. they can't even tell the sex yet. I think it is a girl because she is keeping them both up all night crying. Girls are high drama KWIM? The baby is actually a blessing. 2 weeks ago they lost their big boy, and his buddy is not adapting well. Frankie is in love with the new baby, so good news as he is diabetic and they really were not ready to lose another cat. They are calling the baby Smokey as it is gender neutral.


----------



## scbear00

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Perfectly said! Thrifting takes time and skill. I have left behind many designer things that don't suit my style etc. opposed to when I first started thrifting and would pick up everything designer my eyes landed on.
> 
> ETA: thrifting is a hobby. It's not for everyone. I love this group of ladies because we may not all have the same taste but we have the same passion.


Exactly-- I adore my thrifted pieces 100x more than my conventionally purchased items.  Finding an abandoned, unloved vintage hermes evelyne in an antique store or shiny new loubs at a consignment store is thrilling...and addictive!  These items are meant to last forever and thrifters are skilled at giving items a new life so that their superior craftsmanship serves its purpose. 

Further... 
(1) thrifting is better for the environment that continuing the consumeristic trend of replacing new with new, and  
(2) most thrift stores donate a percentage of their profits to nonprofits, while consignment stores allow thrifty shoppers to swap their well cared for items for different pieces.

It's fortunate that we all have different tastes-- that's why there's always something to get excited about at a thrift store!


IN OTHER NEWS- my boyfriend and I returned to the amazing consignment store that I found last week.  He picked up more flannel All Saints shirts, some All Saints sneaks, and the most gorgeous pair of burberry loafers.  Thank god he wears the same size as the Kings of Leon!  
But most importantly-- I found my birthday present...the most fabulous leather and silk McQueen bomber jacket.  Photos to come when the day arrives : )


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yep - thrifting isn't for everyone. Clearly our newbie doesn't get it. The hunt, the find...the thrill
> 
> Now I can walk into a store and I can spot the good stuff from across the room. It is all about time, skill, and most importantly, frequency. The more you go, the more you know, and the more you find.
> 
> It's nice to be able to hang out with other women who share the passion. Most of my IRL friends don't understand. They like to see my finds and want what I get for that price LOL but aren't interested in putting in the time or paying me for my effort.



She doesn't get it and she's missing out. More for us!! Lol

Same here. I'm like a hawk. I can see what I want from a distance. 

I agree. You ladies "get it". It's amazing!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo? I just wanted to share with her what my bother found while cleaning up trash along road in front of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638720
> View attachment 2638721
> View attachment 2638722
> View attachment 2638723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they took the baby to the Vet and she is 3or 4 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 3 oz! The vet said to bring her back when the baby weighs 2 lbs. they can't even tell the sex yet. I think it is a girl because she is keeping them both up all night crying. Girls are high drama KWIM? The baby is actually a blessing. 2 weeks ago they lost their big boy, and his buddy is not adapting well. Frankie is in love with the new baby, so good news as he is diabetic and they really were not ready to lose another cat. They are calling the baby Smokey as it is gender neutral.



Aww! That face! So sweet


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo? I just wanted to share with her what my bother found while cleaning up trash along road in front of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638720
> View attachment 2638721
> View attachment 2638722
> View attachment 2638723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they took the baby to the Vet and she is 3or 4 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 3 oz! The vet said to bring her back when the baby weighs 2 lbs. they can't even tell the sex yet. I think it is a girl because she is keeping them both up all night crying. Girls are high drama KWIM? The baby is actually a blessing. 2 weeks ago they lost their big boy, and his buddy is not adapting well. Frankie is in love with the new baby, so good news as he is diabetic and they really were not ready to lose another cat. They are calling the baby Smokey as it is gender neutral.


 
Ahhhhhhhhh  kitty!!!  Kitty!  Look at the babababyyy!


----------



## lazlo8

You guys I LOVE your stuff.  

I love seeing what you find.  

I love hearing you talk about the stuff you find and the weird funny stuff that happens at the thrifts.  I was just thinking today that being here on the thread has made me more adventurous and fun.  I went to the Downtown LA Produce terminal at 5 am about a week ago to buy fruit and I know that I did that cause this whole community has made me broaden my perspective on what is a fun and bargain-ous adventure.  And yes, as a matter a fact, I did get offered 160 pounds of FREE bananas.  (they were ripe .. so they have no value to a reseller ...  but to a person switching to a Raw Vegan diet ... invaluable!)

So yeah I will take your Free to $1 supposedly not attractive thrifted stuff, cut it up, make something new or wear it Balls to The Walls.  Cause it's fun.

And you guys are fun.  Yes.


----------



## miciopapi

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo? I just wanted to share with her what my bother found while cleaning up trash along road in front of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638720
> View attachment 2638721
> View attachment 2638722
> View attachment 2638723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they took the baby to the Vet and she is 3or 4 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 3 oz! The vet said to bring her back when the baby weighs 2 lbs. they can't even tell the sex yet. I think it is a girl because she is keeping them both up all night crying. Girls are high drama KWIM? The baby is actually a blessing. 2 weeks ago they lost their big boy, and his buddy is not adapting well. Frankie is in love with the new baby, so good news as he is diabetic and they really were not ready to lose another cat. They are calling the baby Smokey as it is gender neutral.



What a princess kitty, so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainneday

shoppinggalnyc said:


> You are obviously pretty new here. Let's just say one man's trash is another man's treasure. We all have different tastes and styles. I do agree when you first start thrifting it's easy to make the mistake of buying something for just a label but over time you get better at editing. Now I know what will work for me and what sells well on ebay. I leave tons of designer stuff behind on every trip but I'll still make mistakes now and again.
> 
> Instead of just trash talking why don't you show us all the wonderful things you've found. There has been Chanel, Hermes, Gucci...and really nice vintage no-label pieces shown here as well. Not to mention with a little tailoring or cleaning up even the ugliest piece can be transformed.





Ladies, I love your thread. I haven't posted on here, but my dh and I love pouring over it nightly. It takes some skill and drive to thrift. Especially to thrift so well.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amen sister!



lazlo8 said:


> You guys I LOVE your stuff.
> 
> I love seeing what you find.
> 
> I love hearing you talk about the stuff you find and the weird funny stuff that happens at the thrifts.  I was just thinking today that being here on the thread has made me more adventurous and fun.  I went to the Downtown LA Produce terminal at 5 am about a week ago to buy fruit and I know that I did that cause this whole community has made me broaden my perspective on what is a fun and bargain-ous adventure.  And yes, as a matter a fact, I did get offered 160 pounds of FREE bananas.  (they were ripe .. so they have no value to a reseller ...  but to a person switching to a Raw Vegan diet ... invaluable!)
> 
> So yeah I will take your Free to $1 supposedly not attractive thrifted stuff, cut it up, make something new or wear it Balls to The Walls.  Cause it's fun.
> 
> And you guys are fun.  Yes.


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> You are obviously pretty new here. Let's just say one man's trash is another man's treasure. We all have different tastes and styles. I do agree when you first start thrifting it's easy to make the mistake of buying something for just a label but over time you get better at editing. Now I know what will work for me and what sells well on ebay. I leave tons of designer stuff behind on every trip but I'll still make mistakes now and again.
> 
> Instead of just trash talking why don't you show us all the wonderful things you've found. There has been Chanel, Hermes, Gucci...and really nice vintage no-label pieces shown here as well. Not to mention with a little tailoring or cleaning up even the ugliest piece can be transformed.


 

Well said!!  I"ve learned so much from literally everyone here, new labels or designers and of course the thrill of the hunt 




chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo? I just wanted to share with her what my bother found while cleaning up trash along road in front of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638720
> View attachment 2638721
> View attachment 2638722
> View attachment 2638723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they took the baby to the Vet and she is 3or 4 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 3 oz! The vet said to bring her back when the baby weighs 2 lbs. they can't even tell the sex yet. I think it is a girl because she is keeping them both up all night crying. Girls are high drama KWIM? The baby is actually a blessing. 2 weeks ago they lost their big boy, and his buddy is not adapting well. Frankie is in love with the new baby, so good news as he is diabetic and they really were not ready to lose another cat. They are calling the baby Smokey as it is gender neutral.


 
OMG!!!  The cuteness is way too much!  



lazlo8 said:


> You guys I LOVE your stuff.
> 
> I love seeing what you find.
> 
> I love hearing you talk about the stuff you find and the weird funny stuff that happens at the thrifts.  I was just thinking today that being here on the thread has made me more adventurous and fun.  I went to the Downtown LA Produce terminal at 5 am about a week ago to buy fruit and I know that I did that cause this whole community has made me broaden my perspective on what is a fun and bargain-ous adventure.  And yes, as a matter a fact, I did get offered 160 pounds of FREE bananas.  (they were ripe .. so they have no value to a reseller ...  but to a person switching to a Raw Vegan diet ... invaluable!)
> 
> So yeah I will take your Free to $1 supposedly not attractive thrifted stuff, cut it up, make something new or wear it Balls to The Walls.  Cause it's fun.
> 
> And you guys are fun.  Yes.


 
Sing it Laz!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Wow that's an older one. Nice find!
> 
> Thank you lovely ladies!
> I have a 4.5 year old boy and this one is a girl. The official due date falls right on my birthday, August 26, so I am very excited to see what happens. I was extremely sick for the first 3-4 months, felt nauseated even when I got up for the bathroom. Even the blandest saltines were too much to handle. Good thing the Hubs & my mom helped out.
> All good now, craving Indian food and burgers.
> Hope this wasn't too much information .



Thanks...and congrats on your baby girl again...how cool if she arrives on your birthday!



magdalinka said:


> Beautiful Brahmin. I love their embossed leathers



Thanks...there's a lot of ink inside, but I'm optimistic I can get it clean!


----------



## JOODLZ

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Yep - thrifting isn't for everyone. Clearly our newbie doesn't get it. The hunt, the find...the thrill
> 
> Now I can walk into a store and I can spot the good stuff from across the room. It is all about time, skill, and most importantly, frequency. The more you go, the more you know, and the more you find.
> 
> It's nice to be able to hang out with other women who share the passion. Most of my IRL friends don't understand. They like to see my finds and want what I get for that price LOL but aren't interested in putting in the time or paying me for my effort.



I can spot 'em across the room too...and totally agree with everything you've said! Most of my friends are envious, but don't have a clue about the learning process 



chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo? I just wanted to share with her what my bother found while cleaning up trash along road in front of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638720
> View attachment 2638721
> View attachment 2638722
> View attachment 2638723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they took the baby to the Vet and she is 3or 4 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 3 oz! The vet said to bring her back when the baby weighs 2 lbs. they can't even tell the sex yet. I think it is a girl because she is keeping them both up all night crying. Girls are high drama KWIM? The baby is actually a blessing. 2 weeks ago they lost their big boy, and his buddy is not adapting well. Frankie is in love with the new baby, so good news as he is diabetic and they really were not ready to lose another cat. They are calling the baby Smokey as it is gender neutral.



How cute is this? Love Smokey!!!



scbear00 said:


> Exactly-- I adore my thrifted pieces 100x more than my conventionally purchased items.  Finding an abandoned, unloved vintage hermes evelyne in an antique store or shiny new loubs at a consignment store is thrilling...and addictive!  These items are meant to last forever and thrifters are skilled at giving items a new life so that their superior craftsmanship serves its purpose.
> 
> Further...
> (1) thrifting is better for the environment that continuing the consumeristic trend of replacing new with new, and
> (2) most thrift stores donate a percentage of their profits to nonprofits, while consignment stores allow thrifty shoppers to swap their well cared for items for different pieces.
> 
> It's fortunate that we all have different tastes-- that's why there's always something to get excited about at a thrift store!
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS- my boyfriend and I returned to the amazing consignment store that I found last week.  He picked up more flannel All Saints shirts, some All Saints sneaks, and the most gorgeous pair of burberry loafers.  Thank god he wears the same size as the Kings of Leon!
> But most importantly-- I found my birthday present...the most fabulous leather and silk McQueen bomber jacket.  Photos to come when the day arrives : )



At this point in my thrifting life, the ONLY things I buy new are lingerie  I'd much rather rescue a vintage Coach bag and bring it back to life than buy a new one! I'm sure the older ones will easily outlive the others! Forgot to say...can't wait to see the McQueen...sounds fabulous!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> She doesn't get it and she's missing out. More for us!! Lol
> 
> Same here. I'm like a hawk. I can see what I want from a distance.
> 
> I agree. You ladies "get it". It's amazing!



Yes, we certainly "get it" !!!



lazlo8 said:


> You guys I LOVE your stuff.
> 
> I love seeing what you find.
> 
> I love hearing you talk about the stuff you find and the weird funny stuff that happens at the thrifts.  I was just thinking today that being here on the thread has made me more adventurous and fun.  I went to the Downtown LA Produce terminal at 5 am about a week ago to buy fruit and I know that I did that cause this whole community has made me broaden my perspective on what is a fun and bargain-ous adventure.  And yes, as a matter a fact, I did get offered 160 pounds of FREE bananas.  (they were ripe .. so they have no value to a reseller ...  but to a person switching to a Raw Vegan diet ... invaluable!)
> 
> So yeah I will take your Free to $1 supposedly not attractive thrifted stuff, cut it up, make something new or wear it Balls to The Walls.  Cause it's fun.
> 
> And you guys are fun.  Yes.



And yes, we ARE fun...and will continue to HAVE FUN!


----------



## JOODLZ

Here's the other Coach I mentioned a few days ago...a mid-80's-early-90's Duffle Sac from GW for $14.99. She's getting lots of TLC and hopefully will survive rehab


----------



## kcf68

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo? I just wanted to share with her what my bother found while cleaning up trash along road in front of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638720
> View attachment 2638721
> View attachment 2638722
> View attachment 2638723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they took the baby to the Vet and she is 3or 4 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 3 oz! The vet said to bring her back when the baby weighs 2 lbs. they can't even tell the sex yet. I think it is a girl because she is keeping them both up all night crying. Girls are high drama KWIM? The baby is actually a blessing. 2 weeks ago they lost their big boy, and his buddy is not adapting well. Frankie is in love with the new baby, so good news as he is diabetic and they really were not ready to lose another cat. They are calling the baby Smokey as it is gender neutral.


I want her!


----------



## chowlover2

kcf68 said:


> I want her!




Isn't she the cutest? I wanted her but my female Chow has a very strong prey drive. No cats for now.

Has anyone seen the show Junk Gypsies? I think everyone here would love it. It's about 2sisters, who have a business in Texas. They work with their Mom and a Dad and create interiors for people who want the " junk gypsy " style. They very rarely buy new, and favor secondhand shops. They are really creative with their designs. Last week they took old t-shirts, cut the fronts off and sewed them together and made curtains. It sounds odd but was very cool!


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> Here's the other Coach I mentioned a few days ago...a mid-80's-early-90's Duffle Sac from GW for $14.99. She's getting lots of TLC and hopefully will survive rehab


 
Oh man I need to see that after she leaves rehab with Lindsey Lohan!  I want that bag ... I may end up buying one on eBay ... I love the way it looks and it is so ... sturdy! Score!



chowlover2 said:


> Isn't she the cutest? I wanted her but my female Chow has a very strong prey drive. No cats for now.
> 
> Has anyone seen the show Junk Gypsies? I think everyone here would love it. It's about 2sisters, who have a business in Texas. They work with their Mom and a Dad and create interiors for people who want the " junk gypsy " style. They very rarely buy new, and favor secondhand shops. They are really creative with their designs. Last week they took old t-shirts, cut the fronts off and sewed them together and made curtains. It sounds odd but was very cool!


 
I have a friend who just found a random ragdoll kitten.  Like ... "Hi here I am walking around in the forest ...  are you my Mom?"  so adorable!  *vibes the universe to send a few kittens this way*

Oh I need to see that show!!  It sounds awesome I have always wanted to make stuff from recycled t-s ...  like curtains!  I hope I can watch that show online ...  yes yes


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Oh man I need to see that after she leaves rehab with Lindsey Lohan!  I want that bag ... I may end up buying one on eBay ... I love the way it looks and it is so ... sturdy! Score!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who just found a random ragdoll kitten.  Like ... "Hi here I am walking around in the forest ...  are you my Mom?"  so adorable!  *vibes the universe to send a few kittens this way*
> 
> Oh I need to see that show!!  It sounds awesome I have always wanted to make stuff from recycled t-s ...  like curtains!  I hope I can watch that show online ...  yes yes




Some of the show is on a You Tube. I just found it, I don't usually watch Great American Country network too often, just for Kimberly's Simply Southern cooking show. I love how the repurpose, and they also love glitter and sparkly stuff, so they had me there!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Here's the other Coach I mentioned a few days ago...a mid-80's-early-90's Duffle Sac from GW for $14.99. She's getting lots of TLC and hopefully will survive rehab




I have that in red, my fav bag of all my Coaches!


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies for all your replies
> 
> Here is my thrifty outfit of the day.
> Thrifted maternity jeans $4 (baby girl due on my actual birthday in August)
> James Perse top $10
> Elie Tahari leather jacket $140 (retails over $700)
> Tory revas $60
> Hermes Fantasies Indiennes scarf $6
> Gucci bag $550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611024


 
Congrats on your baby! You look so fantastic & chic!



Raven3766 said:


> My PFF's, my mother passed Monday, May 5. She transitioned during the early morning. Today was her funeral and it was beautiful.  I want to thank all of you for your kind words and prayers.  I was able to get thru today and I will take one day at a time. I know tomorrow is Mother's day, but we made last Sunday Mother's day with her.  For those of you that are mother's, have mother's; be sweet and kind. Reallly, I am okay. Thank you PFF's! (My virtual friends.)


 
I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad you got one more Mother's Day with her. It was nice to have all your siblings around, too.



emilu said:


> And still used but improved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612747
> View attachment 2612748


 
You did a great job rehabing that RM bag. Cute bag!



Pao9 said:


> I scored this weekend! Went to goodwil and found 2 amazing dresses for $5 each!
> A Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> View attachment 2613998
> 
> 
> And my favorite brand helmut Lang
> 
> View attachment 2613999
> 
> 
> Both fit amaaaaazing! So happy!!!!


 
Adorable dresses & I bet you look great in them!



magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2614710
> View attachment 2614712
> View attachment 2614713
> 
> App keeps crashing..


 
Holy moly! That bag is an awesome!



scbear00 said:


> Another great Second Time Around find!  So glad they use Facebook for their high end items-- the thrifting scene in Nashville is bleak!
> 
> CL Double T Strap 120 black patent peep toe pumps (only worn once, came in original box with bag and extra tips!)  $289


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I have been thrifting since Saturday and found some pretty nice things. I found a Tiffany scarf for $3 and a Tiffany Pewter frame for $2.
> http://http://My first Ferragamo scarf for $1..
> http://....and a Dior scarf for $1
> http://


 
Pretty scarves! I especially like the Ferragamo. What a great eye you have to spot that fantastic Tiffany frame.



jamamcg said:


> Had some great finds this week.
> First off a Hermes orange 100% cashmere sweater from Pringle
> View attachment 2624620
> 
> View attachment 2624621
> 
> 
> A Ede and Ravenscroft wool & cashmere 3/4 length coat. They are makers of the royal family coronation robes for nearly 400 years.  I cannot wait for winter to wear this.
> View attachment 2624622
> 
> View attachment 2624623
> 
> 
> And last but no means least a slightly more expensive find. There is a story here. I was taking my friend to a cafe to meet another friend, but we ended up being 30 mins early. We decided to go into a vintage shop to kill time. After going around the shop twice and eavesdropping into a conversation of a man buying an outfit to go to a wedding in I decided to look at a rail I missed out the twice I went round the shop. I was instantly drawn to the light grey colour and when I tout he'd it it was so soft I had to see the makers name if there even was one and low and behold.
> View attachment 2624627
> 
> View attachment 2624628
> 
> 
> And it fits me how great is that. It was priced at £55 which I figured wasn't bad for a suit that probably cost £1000+


 
What a score on the Alexander McQueen suit! Great coat & Pringle cashmere is awesome!



Raven3766 said:


> I had a good day yesterday. I found a Valentino handbag but the strap needs repair. It's a nice size and the leather is awesome. I am dropping it off today. It cost $1.50.
> http://


 
What an adorable Valentino Bag! Hopefully that strap will be an easy repair 



Raven3766 said:


> Look what I found today! I couldn't believe it! It seems as though when we talk about something I tend to find it. I got it for a steal...Stephen Dweck!
> http://[URL="http://[/QUOTE"]http://[/QUOTE[/URL]]
> 
> Yowza! I cannot believe 2 people found Stephen Dweck while I was gone! This is gorgeous. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> LisaK026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swarovski Ornament (with box) $3. On eBay for between $60-$85.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! I have a friend that collects these. He has to buy them as soon as they come out though. You got it for a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> kcarmona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scored at my local upscale consignment store's Memorial Day sale yesterday!
> 
> Prada Sandals for $30. Excited because I've been wanting a sandal that somewhat goes with the Birkenstock trend without being too ... what's the word .. Birkenstocky lol!
> 
> View attachment 2630111
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Atlas Ring with Pouch for $100
> 
> View attachment 2630110
> 
> 
> And a couple recent eBay deals.
> 
> Hermes Reversible Belt (Black and Burgundy) for $275
> 
> View attachment 2630112
> 
> View attachment 2630113
> 
> 
> Vintage Balmain Watch for $40!
> 
> View attachment 2630114
> 
> 
> Also scored a gorgeous Chanel blouse for $60 at the consignment store as a law school graduation gift for my SIL. Didn't get to snap a picture though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds, as always! I especially love the Balmain watch. Perfect for the big watch trend that seems to be in every other year!
Click to expand...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Just a few more thrifted finds from Salvation Army 50% off day last week...

I know I swore I would stop buying clothing that would never fit me but I spotted this $400 Jovovich-Hawk (by actress Milla Jovovich and Carmen Hawk) size 2 'Iggy' dress for $2.50 and I couldn't help myself. 







For $2.50 I also got this American Apparel convertible skirt/dress. It was supposed to be for my niece but I decided to keep it 






And last but not least I found this cute Arden B. jacket for four bucks. Again, I probably didn't need it but I'll revisit it in the fall when it's time for jackets again.


----------



## Tigercherry

LuxeDeb said:


> Congrats on your baby! You look so fantastic & chic!
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad you got one more Mother's Day with her. It was nice to have all your siblings around, too.
> 
> 
> 
> You did a great job rehabing that RM bag. Cute bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable dresses & I bet you look great in them!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly! That bag is an awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


My recent favourites are a Burberry skirt for £3, a Prada Moro bag for £6, a Nina Ricci bag for £20, a Nina Ricci wool and sequin coat for £100, Chanel shoes for £26, a pair of Prada Spectatorsfor £16 and another Prada kitten heeled pair for about £25!


----------



## Tigercherry

My recent favourites are a Burberry skirt for £3, a Prada Moro bag for £6, a Nina Ricci bag for £20, a Nina Ricci wool and sequin coat for £100, Chanel shoes for £26, a pair of Prada Spectatorsfor £16 and another Prada kitten heeled pair for about £25! All thrift shops and ebay!


----------



## Tigercherry

Nina bag


----------



## LuxeDeb

heartoflove said:


> I went to Crossroads today to sell some stuff and I saw an LV saddle bag which I've always wanted. Alas at $325 and the fact I just had a big shopping spree at LC, I had to pass.
> 
> Anyway, after trying to sell and purge, I went to GW to drop off the rest Crossroads and Buffalo wouldn't take (goodbye beautiful ks wallet. Hope you go to a nice new home). I found gorgeous off white Valentino pants for ten bucks but I couldn't make it fit!! Sigh, so all I got was this zara dress I can't wear til fall. Fits so well I love Zara dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636448
> 
> 
> Nothing else spoke to me at GW, and I refused to look around at Crossroads because I didn't want to be tempted. I had to remind Myself I couldn't really shop because of the shoes and this!
> 
> View attachment 2636453
> 
> Got that for 300 at LC. Not a scratch or blemish to be found! Pic and look is better IRL. Love how roomy it is.


 
What a beautiful bag. Very neutral. You should get a lot of use out of it!



scbear00 said:


> Folks, I found something so amazing today (not for me, but for you dapper boyfriend)
> 
> I came across a combo mens and women's consignment store and it happened to be 50% off day.  I found a couple of ladies items (marni and nordies pieces), BUT THEN I checked the men's section.
> 
> Apparently this is the shop where the Kings of Leon's stylist takes their clothes...so I ended up buying three All Saints pieces (a cashmere sweater, a button up and a long sleeve shirt) plus a cashmere burberry sweater-- all for $70, and they are brand new.  It was hard to leave...oh the deals!


 
Wow your boyfriend hit the jackpot! Hopefully it will be a steady stream of fabulous finds for him!



Pao9 said:


> Ok I'm finally home after almost 3 weeks of travel back to back! One more trip to Argentina I will become platinum!
> 
> I wanted to share a few, very few, things I have thrifted and found online!
> 
> I was in NY and I had one hour of free time so I rushed to buffalo exchange! Love that place
> 
> View attachment 2637340
> 
> J Mendel blouse for $35, not super cheap but hey, it's NYC!
> 
> View attachment 2637342
> 
> L'agence silk blouse $32
> 
> View attachment 2637343
> 
> Helmut Lang dark green dress with a tail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2637344
> 
> Ruthie Davis sneakers $58 bought them for me but couldn't walk 10 minutes with them! Going to the bay!
> 
> View attachment 2637353
> 
> Won this on eBay for $105, brand new and I've been stalking these for 6 months!!
> 
> View attachment 2637354
> 
> My latest obsession the Chanel 227 reissue! Got it for $680, best deal ever. It's from 2011 fall season. Calfskin iridescent which unfortunately can't be fixed because it has a coating over the leather. It has some sun damage and the inside looks better than the outside! At that price it's golden!!
> View attachment 2637360
> View attachment 2637361


 
Love the dark green Helmut Lang dress! And those Steiger pumps are TDF!



jamamcg said:


> And here is the Versace trousers. I love the subtle pattern in the weave
> View attachment 2637495
> 
> View attachment 2637496
> 
> View attachment 2637497
> 
> View attachment 2637498


 
Those are such handsome trousers! The subtle pattern makes them special.



Raven3766 said:


> I went shopping at the Family Thrift. Everything was $1.50...
> Vintage Christian Dior...
> http://Navy blue iridescent Ferragamo shoes...
> http://Carlos Falchi...
> http://Vintage Black\White bag....
> http://


 
Those are some great $1.50 deals. The CD bag is adorable, but I am really liking the Carlos Falchi!



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Anyone know of any nice resale in DFW?


 
The Salvation Army on Harry Hines & St.Vincent de Paul thrift on NW Highway in Dallas are pretty good if you dig. I have not spent a lot of time in Ft.Worth thrifts, but I have seen signs for some that have super cheap prices, like under $1, or by weight or something. Let us know how you do! I heard there is a Uptown Cheapskate opening in Ft.Worth. I have been to the one on Arlington. It is kind of like Buffalo Exchange. They are sort of geared towards a teenage/20 something market but they get/buy high end items just like Buffalo Exchange. That would be worth checking out on a regular basis if they are close to you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> Here's the other Coach I mentioned a few days ago...a mid-80's-early-90's Duffle Sac from GW for $14.99. She's getting lots of TLC and hopefully will survive rehab


 
You didn't let me down...you gots lots more Coach while I was on vacation! And congrats on the Stephen Dweck necklace. It is gorgeous!!!! Definately worth $135. I have tried commenting on it twice now & it keeps getting lost. I have a few pieces of Stephen Dweck, would sure love to find some in a thrift shop!


----------



## Raven3766

Today I dropped by my favorite thrift. The little old woman, which is manager, became upset. You see, I found a 3.3 fl oz. of vintage Shalimar Guerlain for $3.93 and a vintage bottle of Oui Madame Fragonard for 90 cent. When I told the woman I wanted them, she came from behind the counter and disappeared with the bottles. I asked several employees, where did she go? She sent the bottles back and told an employee to tell me that I got a great deal. The employee told me that she was going to fuss at her for not pricing the bottle correctly. I told her to tell the manager I have 4 free bags of donations, that should offset the cost. To also tell her I will be back with more, calm down. 
http://


----------



## kcarmona

.


----------



## kcarmona

Tigercherry said:


> Nina bag



That bag is gorgeous! What an amazing deal. Did you find that on eBay?


----------



## Tigercherry

kcarmona said:


> That bag is gorgeous! What an amazing deal. Did you find that on eBay?


I did indeed. She's a beauty eh!


----------



## Tigercherry

Nina Ricci dress just won on ebay for a tenner..so cute! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nina-Ricc...vgJ4CkvZjrBgaWZSRRnSE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Raven3766

Tigercherry said:


> Nina Ricci dress just won on ebay for a tenner..so cute!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nina-Ricc...vgJ4CkvZjrBgaWZSRRnSE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Beautiful purse and gorgeous dress. I found my first Nina a couple of days ago. I posted it! I am going to post my sunglasses. You have a wonderful outfit. Are you looking for shoes as well?


----------



## Tigercherry

Raven3766 said:


> Beautiful purse and gorgeous dress. I found my first Nina a couple of days ago. I posted it! I am going to post my sunglasses. You have a wonderful outfit. Are you looking for shoes as well?



Ooh yes, do! I think Nina stuff is beautiful, and it's nice to see in a sea of LV etc. she has a style of her own! I'm getting really into it. I bought a Nina coat too..I'll find the link x


----------



## Tigercherry

Raven3766 said:


> Beautiful purse and gorgeous dress. I found my first Nina a couple of days ago. I posted it! I am going to post my sunglasses. You have a wonderful outfit. Are you looking for shoes as well?


Here.. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221450075877?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Raven3766

Tigercherry said:


> Here.. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221450075877?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 Gorgeous, simply gorgeous! I would love to wear that coat.


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you ladies for all the kind comments 



chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo? I just wanted to share with her what my bother found while cleaning up trash along road in front of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638720
> View attachment 2638721
> View attachment 2638722
> View attachment 2638723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they took the baby to the Vet and she is 3or 4 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 3 oz! The vet said to bring her back when the baby weighs 2 lbs. they can't even tell the sex yet. I think it is a girl because she is keeping them both up all night crying. Girls are high drama KWIM? The baby is actually a blessing. 2 weeks ago they lost their big boy, and his buddy is not adapting well. Frankie is in love with the new baby, so good news as he is diabetic and they really were not ready to lose another cat. They are calling the baby Smokey as it is gender neutral.


Way too cute! Who would get rid of such a cutie pie? 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Just a few more thrifted finds from Salvation Army 50% off day last week...
> 
> I know I swore I would stop buying clothing that would never fit me but I spotted this $400 Jovovich-Hawk (by actress Milla Jovovich and Carmen Hawk) size 2 'Iggy' dress for $2.50 and I couldn't help myself.
> 
> 
> For $2.50 I also got this American Apparel convertible skirt/dress. It was supposed to be for my niece but I decided to keep it
> 
> 
> And last but not least I found this cute Arden B. jacket for four bucks. Again, I probably didn't need it but I'll revisit it in the fall when it's time for jackets again.


That first dress is gorgeous! 


Tigercherry said:


> Nina bag


Very pretty bag, will definitely stand out!


Raven3766 said:


> Today I dropped by my favorite thrift. The little old woman, which is manager, became upset. You see, I found a 3.3 fl oz. of vintage Shalimar Guerlain for $3.93 and a vintage bottle of Oui Madame Fragonard for 90 cent. When I told the woman I wanted them, she came from behind the counter and disappeared with the bottles. I asked several employees, where did she go? She sent the bottles back and told an employee to tell me that I got a great deal. The employee told me that she was going to fuss at her for not pricing the bottle correctly. I told her to tell the manager I have 4 free bags of donations, that should offset the cost. To also tell her I will be back with more, calm down.
> http://


Ooo nice perfume scores. And how rude of the old lady to be upset over the pricing. Good thing she decided to sell it regardless of that and good for you telling her about your donations. I swear sometimes they forget they get this stuff for free.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Magda my little chubs baby was born on 8/26!  I hope yours is as much fun to cuddle up as my little one and wish you a safe and happy pregnancy and delivery.

I haven't been on here much because my thrifting had been limited due to my DH leaving his job after almost a decade.  You may remember that he was driving 3 hrs each way to go to work and pursuing  his MBA (at one of the best business schools in the country) all at the same time for almost 2 years and it was rough.

I am so happy to share that he received an offer for a job after looking for almost 4 months- better salary, better position and only 30 mins away.  It was looking grim for a while but he will be starting a new job in a few days.

 I will be resuming my thrifting and will come back and show you guys my $65 ferragamo purse ($65 trade credit at crossroads) What a great birthday present!!!


----------



## magdalinka

gottaluvmybags said:


> Magda my little chubs baby was born on 8/26!  I hope yours is as much fun to cuddle up as my little one and wish you a safe and happy pregnancy and delivery.
> 
> I haven't been on here much because my thrifting had been limited due to my DH leaving his job after almost a decade.  You may remember that he was driving 3 hrs each way to go to work and pursuing  his MBA (at one of the best business schools in the country) all at the same time for almost 2 years and it was rough.
> 
> I am so happy to share that he received an offer for a job after looking for almost 4 months- better salary, better position and only 30 mins away.  It was looking grim for a while but he will be starting a new job in a few days.
> 
> I will be resuming my thrifting and will come back and show you guys my $65 ferragamo purse ($65 trade credit at crossroads) What a great birthday present!!!


Thank you and congrats on the hub's job. I know how hard those rough patches can be, but glad it's over now .


----------



## magdalinka

.


----------



## magdalinka

Had a fun thrifting day today. Found these Anson 14k gold cuff links for $1.99. Will probably sell as scrap gold for about $199, very happy! 
Next is a pair of Tory Burch Filipa espadrilles for $4. The actual shoes were in need of tlc so right now they are drying. 
Ted Baker dress that I hope to fit into after baby $7. 
And last is this chunky an pretty J Crew dogwood necklace $2. It's missing the ribbon but I can easily replace it. Originally retailed close to $130. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2639974
View attachment 2639975
View attachment 2639980
View attachment 2639981
View attachment 2639983


----------



## Ladybug09

shoppinggalnyc said:


> You are obviously pretty new here. Let's just say one man's trash is another man's treasure. We all have different tastes and styles. I do agree when you first start thrifting it's easy to make the mistake of buying something for just a label but over time you get better at editing. Now I know what will work for me and what sells well on ebay. I leave tons of designer stuff behind on every trip but I'll still make mistakes now and again.
> 
> Instead of just trash talking why don't you show us all the wonderful things you've found. There has been Chanel, Hermes, Gucci...and really nice vintage no-label pieces shown here as well. Not to mention with a little tailoring or cleaning up even the ugliest piece can be transformed.



Your response was VERY kind.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Had a fun thrifting day today. Found these Anson 14k gold cuff links for $1.99. Will probably sell as scrap gold for about $199, very happy!
> Next is a pair of Tory Burch Filipa espadrilles for $4. The actual shoes were in need of tlc so right now they are drying.
> Ted Baker dress that I hope to fit into after baby $7.
> And last is this chunky an pretty J Crew dogwood necklace $2. It's missing the ribbon but I can easily replace it. Originally retailed close to $130.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639974
> View attachment 2639975
> View attachment 2639980
> View attachment 2639981
> View attachment 2639983


The cufflinks will fund your thrifting for awhile, great find! And I love the TB espadrilles!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo? I just wanted to share with her what my bother found while cleaning up trash along road in front of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2638720
> View attachment 2638721
> View attachment 2638722
> View attachment 2638723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they took the baby to the Vet and she is 3or 4 weeks old and weighs 1 lb 3 oz! The vet said to bring her back when the baby weighs 2 lbs. they can't even tell the sex yet. I think it is a girl because she is keeping them both up all night crying. Girls are high drama KWIM? The baby is actually a blessing. 2 weeks ago they lost their big boy, and his buddy is not adapting well. Frankie is in love with the new baby, so good news as he is diabetic and they really were not ready to lose another cat. They are calling the baby Smokey as it is gender neutral.



Ahhh, how touching and sweet. I want a cat!!! No one else wants me to get one though.


----------



## Ladybug09

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Just a few more thrifted finds from Salvation Army 50% off day last week...
> 
> I know I swore I would stop buying clothing that would never fit me but I spotted this $400 Jovovich-Hawk (by actress Milla Jovovich and Carmen Hawk) size 2 'Iggy' dress for $2.50 and I couldn't help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $2.50 I also got this American Apparel convertible skirt/dress. It was supposed to be for my niece but I decided to keep it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least I found this cute Arden B. jacket for four bucks. Again, I probably didn't need it but I'll revisit it in the fall when it's time for jackets again.



Love the black Mod dress.


----------



## Pao9

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Where did you get a Chanel for $680????




It was from a website called tradesy! Kind of like eBay! I sell a lot there and had a lot of credit!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Oh man I need to see that after she leaves rehab with Lindsey Lohan!  I want that bag ... I may end up buying one on eBay ... I love the way it looks and it is so ... sturdy! Score!



Though I'm optimistic (perpetually) about this rehab, it's really more of a rescue...the finish on the leather is really in bad shape and will need lots of TLC...a work in progress at this point. 



chowlover2 said:


> I have that in red, my fav bag of all my Coaches!



RED...I'm soooo jealous 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Just a few more thrifted finds from Salvation Army 50% off day last week...
> 
> I know I swore I would stop buying clothing that would never fit me but I spotted this $400 Jovovich-Hawk (by actress Milla Jovovich and Carmen Hawk) size 2 'Iggy' dress for $2.50 and I couldn't help myself.
> 
> For $2.50 I also got this American Apparel convertible skirt/dress. It was supposed to be for my niece but I decided to keep it
> 
> And last but not least I found this cute Arden B. jacket for four bucks. Again, I probably didn't need it but I'll revisit it in the fall when it's time for jackets again.



Great stuff...love the jacket!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> You didn't let me down...you gots lots more Coach while I was on vacation! And congrats on the Stephen Dweck necklace. It is gorgeous!!!! Definately worth $135. I have tried commenting on it twice now & it keeps getting lost. I have a few pieces of Stephen Dweck, would sure love to find some in a thrift shop!



Thanks...the Coach luck continues! And I love my Stephen Dweck...it's certainly a "statement" piece...I'd love to see yours! At GW I recently found another choker (no-name, but with sterling clasp)...I think it's green adventurine for $19.99. And a purple, blingy watch for $4.99...it's nearly as heavy as hubby's Rolex 



Raven3766 said:


> Today I dropped by my favorite thrift. The little old woman, which is manager, became upset. You see, I found a 3.3 fl oz. of vintage Shalimar Guerlain for $3.93 and a vintage bottle of Oui Madame Fragonard for 90 cent. When I told the woman I wanted them, she came from behind the counter and disappeared with the bottles. I asked several employees, where did she go? She sent the bottles back and told an employee to tell me that I got a great deal. The employee told me that she was going to fuss at her for not pricing the bottle correctly. I told her to tell the manager I have 4 free bags of donations, that should offset the cost. To also tell her I will be back with more, calm down.
> http://



Wow...what a score! A few years ago I found a Coach Sidepack in nearly new condition at a local thrift shop for $15. The owner was really p---ed off cause he missed seeing the creed in the front pocket


----------



## JOODLZ

gottaluvmybags said:


> Magda my little chubs baby was born on 8/26!  I hope yours is as much fun to cuddle up as my little one and wish you a safe and happy pregnancy and delivery.
> 
> I haven't been on here much because my thrifting had been limited due to my DH leaving his job after almost a decade.  You may remember that he was driving 3 hrs each way to go to work and pursuing  his MBA (at one of the best business schools in the country) all at the same time for almost 2 years and it was rough.
> 
> I am so happy to share that he received an offer for a job after looking for almost 4 months- better salary, better position and only 30 mins away.  It was looking grim for a while but he will be starting a new job in a few days.
> 
> I will be resuming my thrifting and will come back and show you guys my $65 ferragamo purse ($65 trade credit at crossroads) What a great birthday present!!!



Congrats to DH on new job...glad you'll be back with us!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Had a fun thrifting day today. Found these Anson 14k gold cuff links for $1.99. Will probably sell as scrap gold for about $199, very happy!
> Next is a pair of Tory Burch Filipa espadrilles for $4. The actual shoes were in need of tlc so right now they are drying.
> Ted Baker dress that I hope to fit into after baby $7.
> And last is this chunky an pretty J Crew dogwood necklace $2. It's missing the ribbon but I can easily replace it. Originally retailed close to $130.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639974
> View attachment 2639975
> View attachment 2639980
> View attachment 2639981
> View attachment 2639983



SCORE...love the stitching on the dress...great stuff!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Had a fun thrifting day today. Found these Anson 14k gold cuff links for $1.99. Will probably sell as scrap gold for about $199, very happy!
> Next is a pair of Tory Burch Filipa espadrilles for $4. The actual shoes were in need of tlc so right now they are drying.
> Ted Baker dress that I hope to fit into after baby $7.
> And last is this chunky an pretty J Crew dogwood necklace $2. It's missing the ribbon but I can easily replace it. Originally retailed close to $130.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639974
> View attachment 2639975
> View attachment 2639980
> View attachment 2639981
> View attachment 2639983


 Great items Magda! How did you manage to find gold cufflinks? Lol, cool beans! Love the shoes, they go well with the necklace.


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...the Coach luck continues! And I love my Stephen Dweck...it's certainly a "statement" piece...I'd love to see yours! At GW I recently found another choker (no-name, but with sterling clasp)...I think it's green adventurine for $19.99. And a purple, blingy watch for $4.99...it's nearly as heavy as hubby's Rolex
> 
> Wow...what a score! A few years ago I found a Coach Sidepack in nearly new condition at a local thrift shop for $15. The owner was really p---ed off cause he missed seeing the creed in the front pocket


Very pretty necklace. Looks hand made. 


chowlover2 said:


> The cufflinks will fund your thrifting for awhile, great find! And I love the TB espadrilles!





JOODLZ said:


> SCORE...love the stitching on the dress...great stuff!





Raven3766 said:


> Great items Magda! How did you manage to find gold cufflinks? Lol, cool beans! Love the shoes, they go well with the necklace.


Thanks guys! Not only do we spend pennies on the dollar for our awesome wardrobes but we also manage to make some $$. GO THRIFTERS!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Just a few more thrifted finds from Salvation Army 50% off day last week...
> 
> I know I swore I would stop buying clothing that would never fit me but I spotted this $400 Jovovich-Hawk (by actress Milla Jovovich and Carmen Hawk) size 2 'Iggy' dress for $2.50 and I couldn't help myself.
> 
> For $2.50 I also got this American Apparel convertible skirt/dress. It was supposed to be for my niece but I decided to keep it
> 
> And last but not least I found this cute Arden B. jacket for four bucks. Again, I probably didn't need it but I'll revisit it in the fall when it's time for jackets again.


 
That Jovovich-Hawk dress is adorable! They made some really cute stuff. I was so sad when they stopped. The green dress is gorgeous. You are going to look like a bombshell in it!



Tigercherry said:


> Nina bag


 
Welcome to the thread! It sounds like you are getting some great stuff. That Nina Ricci bag is TDF! I am totally in love with it!



Raven3766 said:


> Today I dropped by my favorite thrift. The little old woman, which is manager, became upset. You see, I found a 3.3 fl oz. of vintage Shalimar Guerlain for $3.93 and a vintage bottle of Oui Madame Fragonard for 90 cent. When I told the woman I wanted them, she came from behind the counter and disappeared with the bottles. I asked several employees, where did she go? She sent the bottles back and told an employee to tell me that I got a great deal. The employee told me that she was going to fuss at her for not pricing the bottle correctly. I told her to tell the manager I have 4 free bags of donations, that should offset the cost. To also tell her I will be back with more, calm down.
> http://


 
OMG that Guerlain! Love! You find such wonderful fragrances (as well as everything) 



magdalinka said:


> Had a fun thrifting day today. Found these Anson 14k gold cuff links for $1.99. Will probably sell as scrap gold for about $199, very happy!
> Next is a pair of Tory Burch Filipa espadrilles for $4. The actual shoes were in need of tlc so right now they are drying.
> Ted Baker dress that I hope to fit into after baby $7.
> And last is this chunky an pretty J Crew dogwood necklace $2. It's missing the ribbon but I can easily replace it. Originally retailed close to $130.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639974
> View attachment 2639975
> View attachment 2639980
> View attachment 2639981
> View attachment 2639983


 
Holy moly 14K cufflinks! Congrats! Yes, that will fund some serious thrifting 



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...the Coach luck continues! And I love my Stephen Dweck...it's certainly a "statement" piece...I'd love to see yours! At GW I recently found another choker (no-name, but with sterling clasp)...I think it's green adventurine for $19.99. And a purple, blingy watch for $4.99...it's nearly as heavy as hubby's Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...what a score! A few years ago I found a Coach Sidepack in nearly new condition at a local thrift shop for $15. The owner was really p---ed off cause he missed seeing the creed in the front pocket


 
That green stone necklace is fantastic! So dramatic....love, love, love!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Though I'm optimistic (perpetually) about this rehab, it's really more of a rescue...the finish on the leather is really in bad shape and will need lots of TLC...a work in progress at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> RED...I'm soooo jealous
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff...love the jacket!


I bought the bag new in the outlet store in "96 for $99 a great buy then. It's the perfect size for me, I'm always on the lookout for another.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ok, here are some of the thrift & consignment bargains I got just before I left on vacation!

Loro Piana cashmere cardigan $21. Tory Burch cashmere sweater $7




Badgley Mischka beaded skirt $17




Elizabeth & James silk dress (tunic for the modest, but I'm rockin it as a dress) $16




Red Valentino dress $15. Rag & Bone dress $8




Ermanno Scervino (Italy) silk skirt $12


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> you guys i love your stuff.
> 
> I love seeing what you find.
> 
> I love hearing you talk about the stuff you find and the weird funny stuff that happens at the thrifts.  I was just thinking today that being here on the thread has made me more adventurous and fun.  I went to the downtown la produce terminal at 5 am about a week ago to buy fruit and i know that i did that cause this whole community has made me broaden my perspective on what is a fun and bargain-ous adventure.  And yes, as a matter a fact, i did get offered 160 pounds of free bananas.  (they were ripe .. So they have no value to a reseller ...  But to a person switching to a raw vegan diet ... Invaluable!)
> 
> so yeah i will take your free to $1 supposedly not attractive thrifted stuff, cut it up, make something new or wear it balls to the walls.  Cause it's fun.
> 
> And you guys are fun.  Yes.


yeah.


----------



## ladyash

.


----------



## ladyash

So no new thrifts to report since I have been crazy busy working, but I did have a bit of fun last night. Found out 15min before doors opened that Sean Ono Lennon would be playing at a club down the street from me with his band Ghost of a Saber Tooth Tiger. I changed my clothes and basically ran there to line up and hope tickets were still available. I got in! Everyone headed to the bar to get a drink first thing while I knew I had work early this morning and instead aimed for getting a good close spot to the stage and was successful! Silly people lining up for alcohol missed their opportunity to get close to the stage! Anyway here is a pic  

Hopefully I'll have time for thrifting next week because I've got the itch again! Hope that means good things are waiting!


----------



## Tuuli35

ladyash said:


> So no new thrifts to report since I have been crazy busy working, but I did have a bit of fun last night. Found out 15min before doors opened that Sean Ono Lennon would be playing at a club down the street from me with his band Ghost of a Saber Tooth Tiger. I changed my clothes and basically ran there to line up and hope tickets were still available. I got in! Everyone headed to the bar to get a drink first thing while I knew I had work early this morning and instead aimed for getting a good close spot to the stage and was successful! Silly people lining up for alcohol missed their opportunity to get close to the stage! Anyway here is a pic
> 
> Hopefully I'll have time for thrifting next week because I've got the itch again! Hope that means good things are waiting!




amazing!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> So no new thrifts to report since I have been crazy busy working, but I did have a bit of fun last night. Found out 15min before doors opened that Sean Ono Lennon would be playing at a club down the street from me with his band Ghost of a Saber Tooth Tiger. I changed my clothes and basically ran there to line up and hope tickets were still available. I got in! Everyone headed to the bar to get a drink first thing while I knew I had work early this morning and instead aimed for getting a good close spot to the stage and was successful! Silly people lining up for alcohol missed their opportunity to get close to the stage! Anyway here is a pic
> 
> Hopefully I'll have time for thrifting next week because I've got the itch again! Hope that means good things are waiting!


So cool!


----------



## EmmieB

https://s3.amazonaws.com/assets.svpply.com/large/1950647.jpg?1398017820

Zara blouse in pearl grey. I was eyeing them a year ago when they were $60... mine for 7.99

www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=8535084

WRast black skinnies in perfect condition. Slightest bit snug, but a rinse should sort it out. 9.99

It was 30% at VV today! I didn't buy much but I was surprised to see Manolo Blaniks (cool pointy toes, average condition) for $15 and my my town! Left em for someone else tho. My store is stepping it up with the labels and is still priced fairly! Well except for the cute banana republic dress priced at *$99*.


----------



## heartoflove

EmmieB said:


> https://s3.amazonaws.com/assets.svpply.com/large/1950647.jpg?1398017820
> 
> Zara blouse in pearl grey. I was eyeing them a year ago when they were $60... mine for 7.99
> 
> www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=8535084
> 
> WRast black skinnies in perfect condition. Slightest bit snug, but a rinse should sort it out. 9.99
> 
> It was 30% at VV today! I didn't buy much but I was surprised to see Manolo Blaniks (cool pointy toes, average condition) for $15 and my my town! Left em for someone else tho. My store is stepping it up with the labels and is still priced fairly! Well except for the cute banana republic dress priced at *$99*.




As a Zara lover, I commend you. Love that blouse! Sometimes i get just a big of a thrill when thrifting something jCrew or Zara, as I do when its a high end item. 

And 99 for BR clothes?! crazy town!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ladyash said:


> So no new thrifts to report since I have been crazy busy working, but I did have a bit of fun last night. Found out 15min before doors opened that Sean Ono Lennon would be playing at a club down the street from me with his band Ghost of a Saber Tooth Tiger. I changed my clothes and basically ran there to line up and hope tickets were still available. I got in! Everyone headed to the bar to get a drink first thing while I knew I had work early this morning and instead aimed for getting a good close spot to the stage and was successful! Silly people lining up for alcohol missed their opportunity to get close to the stage! Anyway here is a pic
> 
> Hopefully I'll have time for thrifting next week because I've got the itch again! Hope that means good things are waiting!



So awesome!!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Very pretty necklace. Looks hand made.



Thanks...I think GW missed the 925 on the clasp 



LuxeDeb said:


> That green stone necklace is fantastic! So dramatic....love, love, love!



Thanks...it's nearly as heavy as the Stephen Dweck choker!



chowlover2 said:


> I bought the bag new in the outlet store in "96 for $99 a great buy then. It's the perfect size for me, I'm always on the lookout for another.



This one had me scared, until this morning. I've been slathering it with Leather CPR and this morning it's looking a lot more like leather again!



LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, here are some of the thrift & consignment bargains I got just before I left on vacation!
> 
> Loro Piana cashmere cardigan $21. Tory Burch cashmere sweater $7
> View attachment 2640664
> View attachment 2640665
> 
> 
> Badgley Mischka beaded skirt $17
> View attachment 2640666
> View attachment 2640667
> 
> 
> Elizabeth & James silk dress (tunic for the modest, but I'm rockin it as a dress) $16
> View attachment 2640668
> View attachment 2640669
> 
> 
> Red Valentino dress $15. Rag & Bone dress $8
> View attachment 2640670
> View attachment 2640671
> 
> 
> Ermanno Scervino (Italy) silk skirt $12
> View attachment 2640672
> View attachment 2640673



Again, simply WOW...how do you do it?


----------



## JOODLZ

ladyash said:


> So no new thrifts to report since I have been crazy busy working, but I did have a bit of fun last night. Found out 15min before doors opened that Sean Ono Lennon would be playing at a club down the street from me with his band Ghost of a Saber Tooth Tiger. I changed my clothes and basically ran there to line up and hope tickets were still available. I got in! Everyone headed to the bar to get a drink first thing while I knew I had work early this morning and instead aimed for getting a good close spot to the stage and was successful! Silly people lining up for alcohol missed their opportunity to get close to the stage! Anyway here is a pic
> 
> Hopefully I'll have time for thrifting next week because I've got the itch again! Hope that means good things are waiting!



How COOL...I saw his Daddy on the Beatles first American tour...still got the $5 ticket stub!


----------



## kcarmona

A few days ago I spotted a pair of old Bally flats behind the counter at my local Goodwill for .... are you ready for this? $200! I almost laughed out loud at that :okay:


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, here are some of the thrift & consignment bargains I got just before I left on vacation!
> 
> Loro Piana cashmere cardigan $21. Tory Burch cashmere sweater $7
> View attachment 2640664
> View attachment 2640665
> 
> 
> Badgley Mischka beaded skirt $17
> View attachment 2640666
> View attachment 2640667
> 
> 
> Elizabeth & James silk dress (tunic for the modest, but I'm rockin it as a dress) $16
> View attachment 2640668
> View attachment 2640669
> 
> 
> Red Valentino dress $15. Rag & Bone dress $8
> View attachment 2640670
> View attachment 2640671
> 
> 
> Ermanno Scervino (Italy) silk skirt $12
> View attachment 2640672
> View attachment 2640673


I love Ermanno Scervino! such feminine design


----------



## LuxeDeb

You all know I am a big time clotheshorse, so here are more of my thrift & consignment deals 

Sonia Rykiel cardigan & tank (not my usual style, but as sporty as I am going to get this year) $15




Narciso Rodriguez skirt (see the shimmer?!) $9. Blumarine cardigan $8




Full view of Narciso Rodriguez skirt (I am finding oodles of awesome black skirts this year) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nanette Lepore lace dress $9. Diane Von Furstenburg silk knit dress $11




Prada pants $10. Prada linen pants $9


----------



## LisaK026

ladyash said:


> so no new thrifts to report since i have been crazy busy working, but i did have a bit of fun last night. Found out 15min before doors opened that sean ono lennon would be playing at a club down the street from me with his band ghost of a saber tooth tiger. I changed my clothes and basically ran there to line up and hope tickets were still available. I got in! Everyone headed to the bar to get a drink first thing while i knew i had work early this morning and instead aimed for getting a good close spot to the stage and was successful! Silly people lining up for alcohol missed their opportunity to get close to the stage! Anyway here is a pic
> 
> hopefully i'll have time for thrifting next week because i've got the itch again! Hope that means good things are waiting!


cool!


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> How COOL...I saw his Daddy on the Beatles first American tour...still got the $5 ticket stub!


And that is *SUPER* cool.


----------



## Daniac

LuxeDeb said:


> You all know I am a big time clotheshorse, so here are more of my thrift & consignment deals
> 
> Sonia Rykiel cardigan & tank (not my usual style, but as sporty as I am going to get this year) $15
> View attachment 2641757
> View attachment 2641758
> 
> 
> Narciso Rodriguez skirt (see the shimmer?!) $9. Blumarine cardigan $8
> View attachment 2641759
> View attachment 2641760
> 
> 
> Full view of Narciso Rodriguez skirt (I am finding oodles of awesome black skirts this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641761
> View attachment 2641762
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore lace dress $9. Diane Von Furstenburg silk knit dress $11
> View attachment 2641763
> View attachment 2641764
> 
> 
> Prada pants $10. Prada linen pants $9
> View attachment 2641765




Wow, great haul!  Love your finds!

I found my first Diane Von Furstenburg last weekend, but have been working crazy hours this week so no time to post pics.  I've been doing night shoots on an Adam Sandler movie  then going to my day job.


----------



## ladyash

Tuuli35 said:


> amazing!





chowlover2 said:


> So cool!





KrissieNO.5 said:


> So awesome!!





LisaK026 said:


> cool!



I'm still on a great high after that concert! He is coming back in a month to do another show but I think his band is opening for Beck and tickets are long sold out (and most likely way more expensive than the $22 I spent to see him Tuesday night).



JOODLZ said:


> How COOL...I saw his Daddy on the Beatles first American tour...still got the $5 ticket stub!



Oh man soooooo jealous! I think this might be the closest I'll ever get to a Beatle...He sounds and looks like John though so I guess next best thing and the music they do is very old school and stylistically very much like what John used to write. I'm pretty big fan of their music apart from the Beatles so win win. 
Ringo Starr is at Casino Rama tomorrow night. Unfortunately a bit too far for me to travel to and it's quite pricey not to mention I have to work...But I would love to see an actual Beatle perform. I think someone at the concert said Paul McCartney is playing the Air Canada Centre this year too, but again, tickets are probably really expensive and long sold out by now.


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> A few days ago I spotted a pair of old Bally flats behind the counter at my local Goodwill for .... are you ready for this? $200! I almost laughed out loud at that :okay:




In south Florida right? These people are getting too cocky!!


----------



## Raven3766

Found some pretty good items at a pretty good price.
Never heard of these, but they run from the hundreds to the thousands depending. I saw a pair for $12,000 
but they had diamonds and were 18kt gold. Well, not these puppies! They are on the opposite end of the
spectrum. They are called Gold and Wood sunglasses and are made in France. I paid 29 cent. (They have 
light scratches on one of the lens.) Just something to keep an eye out for...
http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140606_021719_zpsrrqeisql.jpg.html"]
	
[/URL]
Found a Goldpfeil handbag for $2.50...the leather is super soft...There was also a Rebecca Minkoff for $20 
but I left it. The thread was unraveling on one side and I didn't have the energy to worry with it. ( I know, 
I know; Rebecca Minkoff! Left it, because of thread! Yep, I sure did....)
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140606_0228082_zps9ljgmpfx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

I also found this Givenchy for $4...
[URL="http:///"]http://


http://


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Found some pretty good items at a pretty good price.
> 
> Never heard of these, but they run from the hundreds to the thousands depending. I saw a pair for $12,000
> 
> but they had diamonds and were 18kt gold. Well, not these puppies! They are on the opposite end of the
> 
> spectrum. They are called Gold and Wood sunglasses and are made in France. I paid 29 cent. (They have
> 
> light scratches on one of the lens.) Just something to keep an eye out for...
> 
> http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140606_021719_zpsrrqeisql.jpg.html"]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Found a Goldpfeil handbag for $2.50...the leather is super soft...There was also a Rebecca Minkoff for $20
> 
> but I left it. The thread was unraveling on one side and I didn't have the energy to worry with it. ( I know,
> 
> I know; Rebecca Minkoff! Left it, because of thread! Yep, I sure did....)
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...en3766/20140606_0228082_zps9ljgmpfx.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this Givenchy for $4...
> 
> [URL="http:///"]http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://




Yowzers, you made out! I never heard of those glasses before either. You learn something new everyday on TPF!


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> And that is *SUPER* cool.



This is even COOLER...my Mom and older sister had dropped me and 2 friends at the entrance to the concert venue (Colosseum at the Indiana State Fair). We had arranged a place to meet after the show and they went off to see more of the Fair. Afterward when we met up my Mom commented how handsome the Beatles were. Wait...what? They had been standing outside the Colosseum when the limo pulled up...within mere feet of the Fab Four! Shame I had the camera...inside in the nose-bleed section. At least Mom knew who she was looking at...my sister didn't...LOL!


----------



## JOODLZ

ladyash said:


> I'm still on a great high after that concert! He is coming back in a month to do another show but I think his band is opening for Beck and tickets are long sold out (and most likely way more expensive than the $22 I spent to see him Tuesday night).
> 
> Oh man soooooo jealous! I think this might be the closest I'll ever get to a Beatle...He sounds and looks like John though so I guess next best thing and the music they do is very old school and stylistically very much like what John used to write. I'm pretty big fan of their music apart from the Beatles so win win.
> Ringo Starr is at Casino Rama tomorrow night. Unfortunately a bit too far for me to travel to and it's quite pricey not to mention I have to work...But I would love to see an actual Beatle perform. I think someone at the concert said Paul McCartney is playing the Air Canada Centre this year too, but again, tickets are probably really expensive and long sold out by now.



I'm glad to hear you enjoyed the show...I'd love to see McCartney too, but always just too much money!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Found some pretty good items at a pretty good price.
> Never heard of these, but they run from the hundreds to the thousands depending. I saw a pair for $12,000
> but they had diamonds and were 18kt gold. Well, not these puppies! They are on the opposite end of the
> spectrum. They are called Gold and Wood sunglasses and are made in France. I paid 29 cent. (They have
> light scratches on one of the lens.) Just something to keep an eye out for...
> http://
> Found a Goldpfeil handbag for $2.50...the leather is super soft...There was also a Rebecca Minkoff for $20
> but I left it. The thread was unraveling on one side and I didn't have the energy to worry with it. ( I know,
> I know; Rebecca Minkoff! Left it, because of thread! Yep, I sure did....)
> http://
> 
> I also found this Givenchy for $4...
> [URL="http:///"]http://
> http://



Great stuff...congrats!


----------



## kcarmona

Pao9 said:


> In south Florida right? These people are getting too cocky!!


Yes lol! We always end up at the same places  I think they had been put "on sale" for maybe $100 or $75 but it was still insane.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> Found some pretty good items at a pretty good price.
> Never heard of these, but they run from the hundreds to the thousands depending. I saw a pair for $12,000
> but they had diamonds and were 18kt gold. Well, not these puppies! They are on the opposite end of the
> spectrum. They are called Gold and Wood sunglasses and are made in France. I paid 29 cent. (They have
> light scratches on one of the lens.) Just something to keep an eye out for...
> http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140606_021719_zpsrrqeisql.jpg.html"]
> 
> [/URL]
> Found a Goldpfeil handbag for $2.50...the leather is super soft...There was also a Rebecca Minkoff for $20
> but I left it. The thread was unraveling on one side and I didn't have the energy to worry with it. ( I know,
> I know; Rebecca Minkoff! Left it, because of thread! Yep, I sure did....)
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140606_0228082_zps9ljgmpfx.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I also found this Givenchy for $4...
> [URL="http:///"]http://
> 
> 
> http://



Really pretty givenchy!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Raven that Givenchy is TDF - and soo appreciate the intel on the glasses &#128077;


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Found some pretty good items at a pretty good price.
> Never heard of these, but they run from the hundreds to the thousands depending. I saw a pair for $12,000
> but they had diamonds and were 18kt gold. Well, not these puppies! They are on the opposite end of the
> spectrum. They are called Gold and Wood sunglasses and are made in France. I paid 29 cent. (They have
> light scratches on one of the lens.) Just something to keep an eye out for...
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://
> 
> 
> Found a Goldpfeil handbag for $2.50...the leather is super soft...There was also a Rebecca Minkoff for $20
> but I left it. The thread was unraveling on one side and I didn't have the energy to worry with it. ( I know,
> I know; Rebecca Minkoff! Left it, because of thread! Yep, I sure did....)
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this Givenchy for $4...
> [URL="http:///"]http://
> 
> 
> http://


 

Awesome Givenchy and who knew about those sunglasses??


----------



## Raven3766

It's funny how you can stumble on new designers, even though we are savvy shoppers. Thanks everyone for the compliments. Remember, keep your eyes open.


----------



## magdalinka

Hi dear thriftistas! I must say if I didn't already have a husband I would marry my local Savers. The past half a year has been so great, the thrift gods are really looking out for me. 
So stopped by today to exchange a belt I wasn't keeping and this beautiful key pendant caught my eye. I have been eyeing key necklaces at TJs and online but haven't made a decision. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was authentic Tiffany heart key pendant. It's the mini (1" size) and came with the 16" necklace. Only paid $9.99 and can not believe they missed it. They usually have the fake return to Tiffany's marked up to ridiculous amounts. 
LOVE it!! Been wearing it all day. 
View attachment 2643606
View attachment 2643609


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Hi dear thriftistas! I must say if I didn't already have a husband I would marry my local Savers. The past half a year has been so great, the thrift gods are really looking out for me.
> So stopped by today to exchange a belt I wasn't keeping and this beautiful key pendant caught my eye. I have been eyeing key necklaces at TJs and online but haven't made a decision. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was authentic Tiffany heart key pendant. It's the mini (1" size) and came with the 16" necklace. Only paid $9.99 and can not believe they missed it. They usually have the fake return to Tiffany's marked up to ridiculous amounts.
> LOVE it!! Been wearing it all day.
> View attachment 2643606
> View attachment 2643609


Gorgeous, what a find!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, here are some of the thrift & consignment bargains I got just before I left on vacation!
> 
> Loro Piana cashmere cardigan $21. Tory Burch cashmere sweater $7
> View attachment 2640664
> View attachment 2640665
> 
> 
> Badgley Mischka beaded skirt $17
> View attachment 2640666
> View attachment 2640667
> 
> 
> Elizabeth & James silk dress (tunic for the modest, but I'm rockin it as a dress) $16
> View attachment 2640668
> View attachment 2640669
> 
> 
> Red Valentino dress $15. Rag & Bone dress $8
> View attachment 2640670
> View attachment 2640671
> 
> 
> Ermanno Scervino (Italy) silk skirt $12
> View attachment 2640672
> View attachment 2640673





LuxeDeb said:


> You all know I am a big time clotheshorse, so here are more of my thrift & consignment deals
> 
> Sonia Rykiel cardigan & tank (not my usual style, but as sporty as I am going to get this year) $15
> View attachment 2641757
> View attachment 2641758
> 
> 
> Narciso Rodriguez skirt (see the shimmer?!) $9. Blumarine cardigan $8
> View attachment 2641759
> View attachment 2641760
> 
> 
> Full view of Narciso Rodriguez skirt (I am finding oodles of awesome black skirts this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2641761
> View attachment 2641762
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore lace dress $9. Diane Von Furstenburg silk knit dress $11
> View attachment 2641763
> View attachment 2641764
> 
> 
> Prada pants $10. Prada linen pants $9
> View attachment 2641765


As usual you have the best clothing finds. Love the DVF dress and that pretty feminine silk skirt. 


Raven3766 said:


> Found some pretty good items at a pretty good price.
> Never heard of these, but they run from the hundreds to the thousands depending. I saw a pair for $12,000
> but they had diamonds and were 18kt gold. Well, not these puppies! They are on the opposite end of the
> spectrum. They are called Gold and Wood sunglasses and are made in France. I paid 29 cent. (They have
> light scratches on one of the lens.) Just something to keep an eye out for...
> http://
> 
> 
> Found a Goldpfeil handbag for $2.50...the leather is super soft...There was also a Rebecca Minkoff for $20
> but I left it. The thread was unraveling on one side and I didn't have the energy to worry with it. ( I know,
> I know; Rebecca Minkoff! Left it, because of thread! Yep, I sure did....)
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this Givenchy for $4...
> [URL="http:///"]http://
> 
> 
> http://


Holy moly! Never heard of those glasses before but you are right, learn something new every day on this thread. Very cure vintage bags, Love the Givenchy.


----------



## magdalinka

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, what a find!


Thank you! Super excited about it. Love your new avatar BTW


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Thank you! Super excited about it. Love your new avatar BTW


Thanks! Quick question, where are you on the East Coast? I'm in Southeastern PA and have never seen a Savers in the tri-state area. You ladies always get great finds there!


----------



## magdalinka

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks! Quick question, where are you on the East Coast? I'm in Southeastern PA and have never seen a Savers in the tri-state area. You ladies always get great finds there!


I think it's mainly a New England thing and in Canada the same chain is called Value Village. I have only seen them here in CT and in MA when we go visit family. They benefit the Boy's and Girl's club and almost all of my amazing treasures are from that store.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> I think it's mainly a New England thing and in Canada the same chain is called Value Village. I have only seen them here in CT and in MA when we go visit family. They benefit the Boy's and Girl's club and almost all of my amazing treasures are from that store.


 I wish them had them further South! You get the greatest deals there!


----------



## Creativelyswank

magdalinka said:


> I think it's mainly a New England thing and in Canada the same chain is called Value Village. I have only seen them here in CT and in MA when we go visit family. They benefit the Boy's and Girl's club and almost all of my amazing treasures are from that store.




We have Savers here in CO, it's how I built a work wardrobe after college. My best finds there were a 1950s red 100% cashmere coat with fox collar (can't remember the price but under $25) and a Burberry Classic trench for $5. This was back in the 90s and I still wear them constantly. It's been a while since I've gone to Savers, hmm...


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Hi dear thriftistas! I must say if I didn't already have a husband I would marry my local Savers. The past half a year has been so great, the thrift gods are really looking out for me.
> So stopped by today to exchange a belt I wasn't keeping and this beautiful key pendant caught my eye. I have been eyeing key necklaces at TJs and online but haven't made a decision. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was authentic Tiffany heart key pendant. It's the mini (1" size) and came with the 16" necklace. Only paid $9.99 and can not believe they missed it. They usually have the fake return to Tiffany's marked up to ridiculous amounts.
> LOVE it!! Been wearing it all day.
> View attachment 2643606
> View attachment 2643609



Oh you lucky ducky!!! What a score...congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Hi dear thriftistas! I must say if I didn't already have a husband I would marry my local Savers. The past half a year has been so great, the thrift gods are really looking out for me.
> So stopped by today to exchange a belt I wasn't keeping and this beautiful key pendant caught my eye. I have been eyeing key necklaces at TJs and online but haven't made a decision. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was authentic Tiffany heart key pendant. It's the mini (1" size) and came with the 16" necklace. Only paid $9.99 and can not believe they missed it. They usually have the fake return to Tiffany's marked up to ridiculous amounts.
> LOVE it!! Been wearing it all day.
> View attachment 2643606
> View attachment 2643609


What a fabulous find!


----------



## JOODLZ

I bought this little stretchy bracelet back in March...GW for $2.99. Saw the Stainless Steel mark on the back...figured the front was stainless with brass ornaments. Yesterday I thought I had scratched it, so I took another look...wait, what? 18K Italy!!! Does anyone recognize the other mark?


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Hi dear thriftistas! I must say if I didn't already have a husband I would marry my local Savers. The past half a year has been so great, the thrift gods are really looking out for me.
> So stopped by today to exchange a belt I wasn't keeping and this beautiful key pendant caught my eye. I have been eyeing key necklaces at TJs and online but haven't made a decision. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was authentic Tiffany heart key pendant. It's the mini (1" size) and came with the 16" necklace. Only paid $9.99 and can not believe they missed it. They usually have the fake return to Tiffany's marked up to ridiculous amounts.
> LOVE it!! Been wearing it all day.
> View attachment 2643606
> View attachment 2643609


 

That's awesome Magda!!


----------



## authenticplease

Magda and Raven.....love the surprise jewelry finds!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> I bought this little stretchy bracelet back in March...GW for $2.99. Saw the Stainless Steel mark on the back...figured the front was stainless with brass ornaments. Yesterday I thought I had scratched it, so I took another look...wait, what? 18K Italy!!! Does anyone recognize the other mark?




I don't recognize the marks straight off. It's as if I have seen them before but can't remember where-KWIM? Hopefully it will come to me,it is a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Hi dear thriftistas! I must say if I didn't already have a husband I would marry my local Savers. The past half a year has been so great, the thrift gods are really looking out for me.
> So stopped by today to exchange a belt I wasn't keeping and this beautiful key pendant caught my eye. I have been eyeing key necklaces at TJs and online but haven't made a decision. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was authentic Tiffany heart key pendant. It's the mini (1" size) and came with the 16" necklace. Only paid $9.99 and can not believe they missed it. They usually have the fake return to Tiffany's marked up to ridiculous amounts.
> LOVE it!! Been wearing it all day.
> View attachment 2643606
> View attachment 2643609




Dos are back!!!!!


----------



## Pao9

Pao9 said:


> Dos are back!!!!!




Meant to say the thrift gods Are back! But my app is terrible!


----------



## kcarmona

Didn't find anything for me at Salvation Army today, but I did find this vintage Pulicati bag. I actually hadn't heard of the brand so I did a quick search and found a bunch going for around $200 on eBay! I payed $2.50. I'm sure I'll find her a good home!


----------



## elvisgurly

magdalinka said:


> Hi dear thriftistas! I must say if I didn't already have a husband I would marry my local Savers. The past half a year has been so great, the thrift gods are really looking out for me.
> So stopped by today to exchange a belt I wasn't keeping and this beautiful key pendant caught my eye. I have been eyeing key necklaces at TJs and online but haven't made a decision. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was authentic Tiffany heart key pendant. It's the mini (1" size) and came with the 16" necklace. Only paid $9.99 and can not believe they missed it. They usually have the fake return to Tiffany's marked up to ridiculous amounts.
> LOVE it!! Been wearing it all day.
> View attachment 2643606
> View attachment 2643609



Awesome find!  Thrift gods keep raining down.



kcarmona said:


> Didn't find anything for me at Salvation Army today, but I did find this vintage Pulicati bag. I actually hadn't heard of the brand so I did a quick search and found a bunch going for around $200 on eBay! I payed $2.50. I'm sure I'll find her a good home!
> 
> View attachment 2644410
> 
> View attachment 2644411



Cute little bag.

I won these jeans on eBay.  They're so soft!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-Brand-NEW...eme-Flare-Jeans-Bottoms-31-BHFO-/331211444178


----------



## ladyash

magdalinka said:


> Hi dear thriftistas! I must say if I didn't already have a husband I would marry my local Savers. The past half a year has been so great, the thrift gods are really looking out for me.
> So stopped by today to exchange a belt I wasn't keeping and this beautiful key pendant caught my eye. I have been eyeing key necklaces at TJs and online but haven't made a decision. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was authentic Tiffany heart key pendant. It's the mini (1" size) and came with the 16" necklace. Only paid $9.99 and can not believe they missed it. They usually have the fake return to Tiffany's marked up to ridiculous amounts.
> LOVE it!! Been wearing it all day.
> View attachment 2643606
> View attachment 2643609



Great find!


----------



## kcarmona

elvisgurly said:


> Awesome find!  Thrift gods keep raining down.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little bag.
> 
> I won these jeans on eBay.  They're so soft!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-Brand-NEW...eme-Flare-Jeans-Bottoms-31-BHFO-/331211444178


$16 for J Brand?! Amazing deal!


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> I don't recognize the marks straight off. It's as if I have seen them before but can't remember where-KWIM? Hopefully it will come to me,it is a beautiful bracelet!



Thanks...let me know if you recall the mark. I have no clue how to search for it


----------



## JOODLZ

3 more Coach deals from my local GWs...2 Navy bags in one week (from different stores)! A 1993 Minetta Zip for $12.99 and a 1996 Soho Top Handle for $4.99! Then a cute little Poppy wristlet for $2.99. I love it when the pricing departments lose their marbles!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> 3 more Coach deals from my local GWs...2 Navy bags in one week (from different stores)! A 1993 Minetta Zip for $12.99 and a 1996 Soho Top Handle for $4.99! Then a cute little Poppy wristlet for $2.99. I love it when the pricing departments lose their marbles!


Good deals Joodlz! My GW is on top of things even when they are not authentic. I saw a small card holder for $9.99 at VV; that was too high for me. $2.99 would've been an awesome deal!


----------



## kcarmona

Scored this gorgeous silver and 18K gold David Yurman bracelet with diamonds for $250! It's pre-owned but great condition and I was able to get it at such a good price because it's actually a baby bangle! Sometimes it pays to have super tiny wrists lol


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous silver and 18K gold David Yurman bracelet with diamonds for $250! It's pre-owned but great condition and I was able to get it at such a good price because it's actually a baby bangle! Sometimes it pays to have super tiny wrists lol
> 
> View attachment 2645082



Nice!! I have baby wrists too haha


----------



## Raven3766

kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous silver and 18K gold David Yurman bracelet with diamonds for $250! It's pre-owned but great condition and I was able to get it at such a good price because it's actually a baby bangle! Sometimes it pays to have super tiny wrists lol
> 
> View attachment 2645082


 
Congratulations! Diamonds are a girls best friend; especially when they are found in a DY tiny bracelet....


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> 3 more Coach deals from my local GWs...2 Navy bags in one week (from different stores)! A 1993 Minetta Zip for $12.99 and a 1996 Soho Top Handle for $4.99! Then a cute little Poppy wristlet for $2.99. I love it when the pricing departments lose their marbles!



Whoo for Hurricane Coach!

Love the third one.


----------



## elvisgurly

kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous silver and 18K gold David Yurman bracelet with diamonds for $250! It's pre-owned but great condition and I was able to get it at such a good price because it's actually a baby bangle! Sometimes it pays to have super tiny wrists lol
> 
> View attachment 2645082



Nice find.


----------



## kcarmona

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Nice!! I have baby wrists too haha


It's sometimes annoying but I guess it works out in our favor from time to time!


----------



## kcarmona

Raven3766 said:


> Congratulations! Diamonds are a girls best friend; especially when they are found in a DY tiny bracelet....


Oh yes haha!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this Longchamp for $4. It's in great condition.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140608_074554_zpsnvfvaaq5.jpg.html]






[/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Longchamp for $4. It's in great condition.
> http://


 Wow! Pristine condition too!


----------



## magdalinka

authenticplease said:


> Magda and Raven.....love the surprise jewelry finds!





Pao9 said:


> Dos are back!!!!!






elvisgurly said:


> Awesome find!  Thrift gods keep raining down.
> Cute little bag.
> 
> I won these jeans on eBay.  They're so soft!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/J-Brand-NEW...eme-Flare-Jeans-Bottoms-31-BHFO-/331211444178





ladyash said:


> Great find!


Thank you ladies 


kcarmona said:


> Didn't find anything for me at Salvation Army today, but I did find this vintage Pulicati bag. I actually hadn't heard of the brand so I did a quick search and found a bunch going for around $200 on eBay! I payed $2.50. I'm sure I'll find her a good home!
> 
> View attachment 2644410
> 
> View attachment 2644411


Wow, never even heard of this brand before. Great score!



JOODLZ said:


> 3 more Coach deals from my local GWs...2 Navy bags in one week (from different stores)! A 1993 Minetta Zip for $12.99 and a 1996 Soho Top Handle for $4.99! Then a cute little Poppy wristlet for $2.99. I love it when the pricing departments lose their marbles!


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> Oh you lucky ducky!!! What a score...congrats!





Raven3766 said:


> What a fabulous find!





Tomsmom said:


> That's awesome Magda!!


Thank you ladies 


JOODLZ said:


> I bought this little stretchy bracelet back in March...GW for $2.99. Saw the Stainless Steel mark on the back...figured the front was stainless with brass ornaments. Yesterday I thought I had scratched it, so I took another look...wait, what? 18K Italy!!! Does anyone recognize the other mark?


That looks like something Milor Italy makes. You could search "Milor Italy stretch bracelet" and other brands may come up as well. 


JOODLZ said:


> 3 more Coach deals from my local GWs...2 Navy bags in one week (from different stores)! A 1993 Minetta Zip for $12.99 and a 1996 Soho Top Handle for $4.99! Then a cute little Poppy wristlet for $2.99. I love it when the pricing departments lose their marbles!





kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous silver and 18K gold David Yurman bracelet with diamonds for $250! It's pre-owned but great condition and I was able to get it at such a good price because it's actually a baby bangle! Sometimes it pays to have super tiny wrists lol
> 
> View attachment 2645082


Coach Queen strikes again! So nice when they mis-price awesome stuff


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Longchamp for $4. It's in great condition.
> http://


Great score Raven! Perfect for summer!


kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous silver and 18K gold David Yurman bracelet with diamonds for $250! It's pre-owned but great condition and I was able to get it at such a good price because it's actually a baby bangle! Sometimes it pays to have super tiny wrists lol
> 
> View attachment 2645082


LOVE! That is beautiful.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Good deals Joodlz! My GW is on top of things even when they are not authentic. I saw a small card holder for $9.99 at VV; that was too high for me. $2.99 would've been an awesome deal!



Thanks! My regular GW has a siggy wallet in the "glass case" right now for $35.99...I don't think so!



kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous silver and 18K gold David Yurman bracelet with diamonds for $250! It's pre-owned but great condition and I was able to get it at such a good price because it's actually a baby bangle! Sometimes it pays to have super tiny wrists lol
> 
> View attachment 2645082



Congrats...this is gorgeous!



elvisgurly said:


> Whoo for Hurricane Coach!
> 
> Love the third one.



Thanks!



Raven3766 said:


> I found this Longchamp for $4. It's in great condition.
> http://



Wowza...beautiful bag...fabulous price...congrats! I've yet to find one of these...will keep looking


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> That looks like something Milor Italy makes. You could search "Milor Italy stretch bracelet" and other brands may come up as well.
> 
> Coach Queen strikes again! So nice when they mis-price awesome stuff



Thanks for the tip about Milor...I'll check it out. 

Fingers crossed that GW really goofed with the pricing gun yesterday...I may have scored big-time...and not on a Coach. Awaiting authentication...oh I hope the Thrift Gods are smiling on me


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for the tip about Milor...I'll check it out.
> 
> Fingers crossed that GW really goofed with the pricing gun yesterday...I may have scored big-time...and not on a Coach. Awaiting authentication...oh I hope the Thrift Gods are smiling on me



Fingers crossed for you.....it sure looks good


----------



## JOODLZ

authenticplease said:


> Fingers crossed for you.....it sure looks good



I'm guessing you peeked at the BV authentication thread 

Yes, the Thrift Gods were smiling on me yesterday and I'm happy dancing all around the room today! GW really GOOFED on this one...originally $24.99, marked down to $19.99 and marked down again to $14.99...WHAT??? The real deal 1980's or so...now leading my 2014 TOP 5 list! Shame one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but I'll get over it...it's pristine inside and the most sumptuous leather I've ever touched!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> I'm guessing you peeked at the BV authentication thread
> 
> Yes, the Thrift Gods were smiling on me yesterday and I'm happy dancing all around the room today! GW really GOOFED on this one...originally $24.99, marked down to $19.99 and marked down again to $14.99...WHAT??? The real deal 1980's or so...now leading my 2014 TOP 5 list! Shame one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but I'll get over it...it's pristine inside and the most sumptuous leather I've ever touched!


 
Awesome score!!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> I'm guessing you peeked at the BV authentication thread
> 
> Yes, the Thrift Gods were smiling on me yesterday and I'm happy dancing all around the room today! GW really GOOFED on this one...originally $24.99, marked down to $19.99 and marked down again to $14.99...WHAT??? The real deal 1980's or so...now leading my 2014 TOP 5 list! Shame one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but I'll get over it...it's pristine inside and the most sumptuous leather I've ever touched!


 I die!What a find!


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> I'm guessing you peeked at the BV authentication thread
> 
> Yes, the Thrift Gods were smiling on me yesterday and I'm happy dancing all around the room today! GW really GOOFED on this one...originally $24.99, marked down to $19.99 and marked down again to $14.99...WHAT??? The real deal 1980's or so...now leading my 2014 TOP 5 list! Shame one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but I'll get over it...it's pristine inside and the most sumptuous leather I've ever touched!



Of course, I peeked....:giggles:  you can't post that you found something and give a clue but that's all.....we wanna know and see

Such a lovely find!!


----------



## heartoflove

JOODLZ said:


> I'm guessing you peeked at the BV authentication thread
> 
> Yes, the Thrift Gods were smiling on me yesterday and I'm happy dancing all around the room today! GW really GOOFED on this one...originally $24.99, marked down to $19.99 and marked down again to $14.99...WHAT??? The real deal 1980's or so...now leading my 2014 TOP 5 list! Shame one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but I'll get over it...it's pristine inside and the most sumptuous leather I've ever touched!




Super pretty. BV does have some of the softest leather ever.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Longchamp for $4. It's in great condition.
> http://


 
What a fun find! And great timing because Longchamp is having a surge of popularity again!



JOODLZ said:


> I bought this little stretchy bracelet back in March...GW for $2.99. Saw the Stainless Steel mark on the back...figured the front was stainless with brass ornaments. Yesterday I thought I had scratched it, so I took another look...wait, what? 18K Italy!!! Does anyone recognize the other mark?


 
Oooh that is a fun surprise! Lovely bracelet. I do not recognize the marking. Hopefully the lead someone gave you pans out.



kcarmona said:


> Didn't find anything for me at Salvation Army today, but I did find this vintage Pulicati bag. I actually hadn't heard of the brand so I did a quick search and found a bunch going for around $200 on eBay! I payed $2.50. I'm sure I'll find her a good home!
> 
> View attachment 2644410
> 
> View attachment 2644411


 
Great find. Love the Italians!



Raven3766 said:


> Found some pretty good items at a pretty good price.
> Never heard of these, but they run from the hundreds to the thousands depending. I saw a pair for $12,000
> but they had diamonds and were 18kt gold. Well, not these puppies! They are on the opposite end of the
> spectrum. They are called Gold and Wood sunglasses and are made in France. I paid 29 cent. (They have
> light scratches on one of the lens.) Just something to keep an eye out for...
> http://Found a Goldpfeil handbag for $2.50...the leather is super soft...There was also a Rebecca Minkoff for $20
> but I left it. The thread was unraveling on one side and I didn't have the energy to worry with it. ( I know,
> I know; Rebecca Minkoff! Left it, because of thread! Yep, I sure did....)
> http://[URL="http://[URL=http://s12...s/20140606_0228282_zpsj9trhloa.jpg.html][/URL]"][/URL]
> I also found this Givenchy for $4...
> <a href="http://http://" target="_blank">
> http://http://




Love, love, love the Givenchy bag! You can never go wrong with a classic bag by an uber fabulous design house! Nice Goldpfeil bag, too. I find this bag even more intriguing now that I have been to Germany. Great find on the sunglasses. I have never heard of this brand either, but wow what a way to break in a brand!



magdalinka said:


> Hi dear thriftistas! I must say if I didn't already have a husband I would marry my local Savers. The past half a year has been so great, the thrift gods are really looking out for me.
> So stopped by today to exchange a belt I wasn't keeping and this beautiful key pendant caught my eye. I have been eyeing key necklaces at TJs and online but haven't made a decision. As soon as I picked it up I knew it was authentic Tiffany heart key pendant. It's the mini (1" size) and came with the 16" necklace. Only paid $9.99 and can not believe they missed it. They usually have the fake return to Tiffany's marked up to ridiculous amounts.
> LOVE it!! Been wearing it all day.
> View attachment 2643606
> View attachment 2643609


 
If Savers was not so far I would take a road trip! Savers has been goooood to you! Love the Tiffany necklace. It is so sweet & delicate. It looks beautiful with your dark hair. It is so awesome you were looking for a key necklace & found a designer one at a super price!



JOODLZ said:


> I'm guessing you peeked at the BV authentication thread
> 
> Yes, the Thrift Gods were smiling on me yesterday and I'm happy dancing all around the room today! GW really GOOFED on this one...originally $24.99, marked down to $19.99 and marked down again to $14.99...WHAT??? The real deal 1980's or so...now leading my 2014 TOP 5 list! Shame one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but I'll get over it...it's pristine inside and the most sumptuous leather I've ever touched!


 
Yowza! This is one of the  top deals on this board! It is authentic. I have almost as many Bottegas as I do Chanels. By the tilted O it is older. I only have one bag like that. Could be from the 90s, but maybe be 80s. Mine was a customer return at Neiman Marcus in the 90s. But they take things back almost indefinately from their Incircle Members. lol


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> I'm guessing you peeked at the BV authentication thread
> 
> Yes, the Thrift Gods were smiling on me yesterday and I'm happy dancing all around the room today! GW really GOOFED on this one...originally $24.99, marked down to $19.99 and marked down again to $14.99...WHAT??? The real deal 1980's or so...now leading my 2014 TOP 5 list! Shame one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but I'll get over it...it's pristine inside and the most sumptuous leather I've ever touched!


 Wow! What a find! Everytime I pick up a woven handbag, it's Ganson!


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

kcarmona said:


> Scored at my local upscale consignment store's Memorial Day sale yesterday!
> 
> Prada Sandals for $30. Excited because I've been wanting a sandal that somewhat goes with the Birkenstock trend without being too ... what's the word .. Birkenstocky lol!
> 
> View attachment 2630111
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co. Atlas Ring with Pouch for $100
> 
> View attachment 2630110
> 
> 
> And a couple recent eBay deals.
> 
> Hermes Reversible Belt (Black and Burgundy) for $275
> 
> View attachment 2630112
> 
> View attachment 2630113
> 
> 
> Vintage Balmain Watch for $40!
> 
> View attachment 2630114
> 
> 
> Also scored a gorgeous Chanel blouse for $60 at the consignment store as a law school graduation gift for my SIL. Didn't get to snap a picture though



These are all amazing the Belt and the ring are stunning but that Balmain watch is TDF


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Pao9 said:


> Ok I'm finally home after almost 3 weeks of travel back to back! One more trip to Argentina I will become platinum!
> 
> I wanted to share a few, very few, things I have thrifted and found online!
> 
> I was in NY and I had one hour of free time so I rushed to buffalo exchange! Love that place
> 
> View attachment 2637340
> 
> J Mendel blouse for $35, not super cheap but hey, it's NYC!
> 
> View attachment 2637342
> 
> L'agence silk blouse $32
> 
> View attachment 2637343
> 
> Helmut Lang dark green dress with a tail on the side.
> 
> View attachment 2637344
> 
> Ruthie Davis sneakers $58 bought them for me but couldn't walk 10 minutes with them! Going to the bay!
> 
> View attachment 2637353
> 
> Won this on eBay for $105, brand new and I've been stalking these for 6 months!!
> 
> View attachment 2637354
> 
> My latest obsession the Chanel 227 reissue! Got it for $680, best deal ever. It's from 2011 fall season. Calfskin iridescent which unfortunately can't be fixed because it has a coating over the leather. It has some sun damage and the inside looks better than the outside! At that price it's golden!!
> View attachment 2637360
> View attachment 2637361





That Chanel is gorgeous and even with the damage its still TDF definitely shows that thrift quality is way more important than quantity... also when a bag has some love shown to it ... it usually makes the wearer appear richer as they've had it for a long time and take it on adventures


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> I'm guessing you peeked at the BV authentication thread
> 
> Yes, the Thrift Gods were smiling on me yesterday and I'm happy dancing all around the room today! GW really GOOFED on this one...originally $24.99, marked down to $19.99 and marked down again to $14.99...WHAT??? The real deal 1980's or so...now leading my 2014 TOP 5 list! Shame one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but I'll get over it...it's pristine inside and the most sumptuous leather I've ever touched!


SCORE!!!! Congrats on an amazing find. There is no mistaking the Bottega leather. When I found mine the first thing I thought was this feels like BUTTUH, it has to be an expensive bag. You did well. 


LuxeDeb said:


> If Savers was not so far I would take a road trip! Savers has been goooood to you! Love the Tiffany necklace. It is so sweet & delicate. It looks beautiful with your dark hair. It is so awesome you were looking for a key necklace & found a designer one at a super price!


Thanks LuxDeb! I haven't taken it off since I got it . 
I try to stop by Savers about 3 times a week about the time when they take new stuff out, so I think that accounts for a lot if my luck.


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome score!!



Thanks!



chowlover2 said:


> I die!What a find!



I still can't believe it's mine!



authenticplease said:


> Of course, I peeked....:giggles:  you can't post that you found something and give a clue but that's all.....we wanna know and see
> 
> Such a lovely find!!



Thanks! Just curious...how many AT threads did you check...super sleuth...LOL!



heartoflove said:


> Super pretty. BV does have some of the softest leather ever.



Thanks...I just want to cuddle with it!



LuxeDeb said:


> Oooh that is a fun surprise! Lovely bracelet. I do not recognize the marking. Hopefully the lead someone gave you pans out.
> 
> Yowza! This is one of the  top deals on this board! It is authentic. I have almost as many Bottegas as I do Chanels. By the tilted O it is older. I only have one bag like that. Could be from the 90s, but maybe be 80s. Mine was a customer return at Neiman Marcus in the 90s. But they take things back almost indefinately from their Incircle Members. lol



Thanks so much! Boxermom on the BV AT thread said 80s...YAY! There's a black one on ebay right now for $699...a little over the top LOL! When I come back down from this experience I'll start researching my bracelet 



Raven3766 said:


> Wow! What a find! Everytime I pick up a woven handbag, it's Ganson!



Thanks...I know what you mean about Ganson...LOL! Every time I pick up a quilted bag...well it's NEVER Chanel.


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> SCORE!!!! Congrats on an amazing find. There is no mistaking the Bottega leather. When I found mine the first thing I thought was this feels like BUTTUH, it has to be an expensive bag. You did well.



Thanks...definitely one of my all-time best finds...yeah, buttah!


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Just curious...how many AT threads did you check...super sleuth...LOL!
> 
> 
> .



Just one. You can go back to your posts so I just went to the most recent authenticate thread you posted to.....and there was your lovely vintage BV!


----------



## Tigercherry

Gorgeous finds here, girls, I love it! My latest find is a BNWT Fendi 365 dress, costing £16...the tags states 869! I can't believe it! Here she is..


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone - I'm having dreams after seeing that beautiful BV, and the jewelry and so many gorgeous things!

I got some goodies at Crossroads today - it's tagged as Missoni for Target but I couldn't find it in the collection and the thread is silky

JCrew top
Karl Lagerfeld silk dress - tags attached from Net a porter
Isabel Marant tunic
Long knit vest - Cynthia Vincent 
Jason Wu for target 

I still have $94 in credit and got paid $65 in cash --










One last thing - as some of you may recall I donated to Nordstrom Fashion Project recently and was just notified that they took 20 of my items $160 gift card - woo hoo.

Best part is they will donate to my daughter's school - awesome!


----------



## kcarmona

My local Second Time Around had a nylon Lady Dior with silver hardware and the crossbody strap in PERFECT condition for $189 and it was sold before I had a chance to call and buy it! Booo


----------



## Daniac

I went to my friends place in the Buffalo, NY area a couple of weeks go to pick up my ebay purchases and thought I'd hit up a few thrift stores.  Wow, what a let down.  There was nothing that I wanted.

So I went back to my local Sally Ann and picked up a brand new Eileen Fisher Knit Linen Tunic Cardigan for $5.99.  

I was bored last night after work so I took a little trip to Talize, hoping to find a grey silk tank top.  No luck there but I did finally find a Coach wallet in excellent condition.  They were also having sale of 50% off accessories so I got her for $4.99. 

I also picked up this Kesslord Paris handbag, she's in pristine condition for $7.49.  I don't know anything about the brand but the bag feels very well made, the hardware is substantial and the lining is very nice, almost a rubber material.












Yasmeen


----------



## Raven3766

I went to the thrift store with my coin purse today. I found a vintage Gucci for $2.50. There were so many people. I picked up an LV and a woman said it was fake. She said you could tell it was fake by looking at the side. I just put it down, didn"t even bother to look. So I went further down spotted this and went directly to the cash register.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/00d83b1d-5a2f-489c-9948-aa542ba7139e_zpsdc51751c.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LuxeDeb

Everyone is finding more great deals! Here are some of my thrift finds~

Max Mara silk top $8




Piazza Sempione silk knit top $10. Trina Turk silk top $7




Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti beaded top (Mint condition. Cannot believe this was thrifted) $10


----------



## scbear00

LuxeDeb said:


> Everyone is finding more great deals! Here are some of my thrift finds~
> 
> Max Mara silk top $8
> View attachment 2649712
> View attachment 2649713
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione silk knit top $10. Trina Turk silk top $7
> View attachment 2649714
> View attachment 2649715
> 
> 
> Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti beaded top (Mint condition. Cannot believe this was thrifted) $10
> View attachment 2649717
> View attachment 2649718
> View attachment 2649719


whoa that Philosophy top is incredible!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

authenticplease said:


> Just one. You can go back to your posts so I just went to the most recent authenticate thread you posted to.....and there was your lovely vintage BV!



LOL...I don't exactly comprehend how you did this...but I'm glad you did 



Tigercherry said:


> Gorgeous finds here, girls, I love it! My latest find is a BNWT Fendi 365 dress, costing £16...the tags states 869! I can't believe it! Here she is..



What a deal!



gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi everyone - I'm having dreams after seeing that beautiful BV, and the jewelry and so many gorgeous things!
> 
> I got some goodies at Crossroads today - it's tagged as Missoni for Target but I couldn't find it in the collection and the thread is silky
> 
> JCrew top
> Karl Lagerfeld silk dress - tags attached from Net a porter
> Isabel Marant tunic
> Long knit vest - Cynthia Vincent
> Jason Wu for target
> 
> I still have $94 in credit and got paid $65 in cash --
> 
> View attachment 2647959
> 
> View attachment 2647960
> View attachment 2647961
> View attachment 2647963
> View attachment 2647964
> View attachment 2647965
> 
> 
> One last thing - as some of you may recall I donated to Nordstrom Fashion Project recently and was just notified that they took 20 of my items $160 gift card - woo hoo.
> 
> Best part is they will donate to my daughter's school - awesome!



Great finds and congrats on the Fashion Project!



Daniac said:


> I went to my friends place in the Buffalo, NY area a couple of weeks go to pick up my ebay purchases and thought I'd hit up a few thrift stores.  Wow, what a let down.  There was nothing that I wanted.
> 
> So I went back to my local Sally Ann and picked up a brand new Eileen Fisher Knit Linen Tunic Cardigan for $5.99.
> 
> I was bored last night after work so I took a little trip to Talize, hoping to find a grey silk tank top.  No luck there but I did finally find a Coach wallet in excellent condition.  They were also having sale of 50% off accessories so I got her for $4.99.
> 
> I also picked up this Kesslord Paris handbag, she's in pristine condition for $7.49.  I don't know anything about the brand but the bag feels very well made, the hardware is substantial and the lining is very nice, almost a rubber material.
> 
> Yasmeen



I've never heard of this brand, but it's lovely!



Raven3766 said:


> I went to the thrift store with my coin purse today. I found a vintage Gucci for $2.50. There were so many people. I picked up an LV and a woman said it was fake. She said you could tell it was fake by looking at the side. I just put it down, didn"t even bother to look. So I went further down spotted this and went directly to the cash register.
> http://



YAY for you...did you run to the cash register, or just casually stroll ? 



LuxeDeb said:


> Everyone is finding more great deals! Here are some of my thrift finds~
> 
> Max Mara silk top $8
> View attachment 2649712
> View attachment 2649713
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione silk knit top $10. Trina Turk silk top $7
> View attachment 2649714
> View attachment 2649715
> 
> 
> Philosophy di Alberta Ferretti beaded top (Mint condition. Cannot believe this was thrifted) $10
> View attachment 2649717
> View attachment 2649718
> View attachment 2649719



Gorgeous and amazing finds...as usual!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> LOL...I don't exactly comprehend how you did this...but I'm glad you did
> 
> 
> 
> YAY for you...did you run to the cash register, or just casually stroll ?
> 
> It was a mean powerwalk! It's funny, but it was sitting at the end of the purse stand all by its lonesome. There were so many people with baskets full to the top. I thought I would have to wait in line for at least 30 minutes. It was scary! I grabbed that purse, went directly to the line and left that place _fast._


----------



## Daniac

Raven3766 said:


> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I don't exactly comprehend how you did this...but I'm glad you did
> 
> 
> 
> YAY for you...did you run to the cash register, or just casually stroll ?
> 
> It was a mean powerwalk! It's funny, but it was sitting at the end of the purse stand all by its lonesome. There were so many people with baskets full to the top. I thought I would have to wait in line for at least 30 minutes. It was scary! I grabbed that purse, went directly to the line and left that place _fast._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would have screamed in delight and sprinted to the cash register!
Click to expand...


----------



## Raven3766

Ladies I am ashamed to admit it, but I have too many purses.  Over the years, I thrifted because I loved it, but also because I was my mom's caregiver and it was a coping mechanism for my depression. Now that she's passed on, it's time for me to purge. I have about 20 Dooneys and 20 Coach. I have about 8 Ferragamos and maybe 15 vintage Gucci's; including the one I picked up yesterday. I have 8 Isabella Fiore's..Paloma's,...and on and on. I am going to sell and donate. If I feel the need to give I will, but I've spent a lot of money over the years.  Anyway, this will fund my future "sane" thrifting. The positve thing that came out of all this is that I have a full vocabulary of designers and I will not be featured on "Hoarders".


----------



## kcf68

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies I am ashamed to admit it, but I have too many purses.  Over the years, I thrifted because I loved it, but also because I was my mom's caregiver and it was a coping mechanism for my depression. Now that she's passed on, it's time for me to purge. I have about 20 Dooneys and 20 Coach. I have about 8 Ferragamos and maybe 15 vintage Gucci's; including the one I picked up yesterday. I have 8 Isabella Fiore's..Paloma's,...and on and on. I am going to sell and donate. If I feel the need to give I will, but I've spent a lot of money over the years.  Anyway, this will fund my future "sane" thrifting. The positve thing that came out of all this is that I have a full vocabulary of designers and I will not be featured on "Hoarders".


Tee Hee I feel the same way!  We are moving in two weeks and had only 10 boxes from my closet alone :lolots:  major purging when we get to our destination!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello after so long time! Amazing finds as usual! 
I haven been thrift shopping almost at all during last months but went today and found beautiful scarf by Leonard Paris. Never heard of this brand before and don't know if it is authentic, but it felt good, you know what I mean  What do you think?


	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]


----------



## Raven3766

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello after so long time! Amazing finds as usual!
> I haven been thrift shopping almost at all during last months but went today and found beautiful scarf by Leonard Paris. Never heard of this brand before and don't know if it is authentic, but it felt good, you know what I mean  What do you think?
> View attachment 2651221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651218


----------



## heartoflove

Everyone has has lovely finds this past week!!

I have nothing to share other than I finally caved and ordered soilove from Amazon and it arrived today. Never have I been so excited to do laundry!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> YAY for you...did you run to the cash register, or just casually stroll ?
> 
> It was a mean powerwalk! It's funny, but it was sitting at the end of the purse stand all by its lonesome. There were so many people with baskets full to the top. I thought I would have to wait in line for at least 30 minutes. It was scary! I grabbed that purse, went directly to the line and left that place _fast._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that powerwalk. At one GW nearby, the "good" purse/jewelry counter has its own cash register. I find lots of great bags there (like the BV) joke with the cashier that I won't tell her anything about a bag until she rings it up and it's MINE!
> 
> 
> 
> Daniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would have screamed in delight and sprinted to the cash register!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies I am ashamed to admit it, but I have too many purses.  Over the years, I thrifted because I loved it, but also because I was my mom's caregiver and it was a coping mechanism for my depression. Now that she's passed on, it's time for me to purge. I have about 20 Dooneys and 20 Coach. I have about 8 Ferragamos and maybe 15 vintage Gucci's; including the one I picked up yesterday. I have 8 Isabella Fiore's..Paloma's,...and on and on. I am going to sell and donate. If I feel the need to give I will, but I've spent a lot of money over the years.  Anyway, this will fund my future "sane" thrifting. The positve thing that came out of all this is that I have a full vocabulary of designers and I will not be featured on "Hoarders".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I absolutely get this...and I fully understand the coping and the need to purge. I need to make a supreme effort to thin the herd
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JOODLZ

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello after so long time! Amazing finds as usual!
> I haven been thrift shopping almost at all during last months but went today and found beautiful scarf by Leonard Paris. Never heard of this brand before and don't know if it is authentic, but it felt good, you know what I mean  What do you think?
> View attachment 2651221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651218


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that powerwalk. At one GW nearby, the "good" purse/jewelry counter has its own cash register. I find lots of great bags there (like the BV) joke with the cashier that I won't tell her anything about a bag until she rings it up and it's MINE!
> 
> Joodlz when I get a chance, I am going to take a group pic of the Coach family.
Click to expand...


----------



## Daniac

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies I am ashamed to admit it, but I have too many purses.  Over the years, I thrifted because I loved it, but also because I was my mom's caregiver and it was a coping mechanism for my depression. Now that she's passed on, it's time for me to purge. I have about 20 Dooneys and 20 Coach. I have about 8 Ferragamos and maybe 15 vintage Gucci's; including the one I picked up yesterday. I have 8 Isabella Fiore's..Paloma's,...and on and on. I am going to sell and donate. If I feel the need to give I will, but I've spent a lot of money over the years.  Anyway, this will fund my future "sane" thrifting. The positve thing that came out of all this is that I have a full vocabulary of designers and I will not be featured on "Hoarders".



I was in Savers yesterday and the cashier was telling me about a woman that came in and donated 30 of her 60 Coach bags.  Apparently she lost a bet with her husband and had to purge.  He was happy as a pig in doo doo but she was practically in tears.  

If YOU feel the need to purge go for it!     And please post pictures of the bags you're letting go!

FYI, I used to work with the husband of the woman who started Isabella Fiore.  

Yasmeen


----------



## Pao9

JOODLZ said:


> I'm guessing you peeked at the BV authentication thread
> 
> Yes, the Thrift Gods were smiling on me yesterday and I'm happy dancing all around the room today! GW really GOOFED on this one...originally $24.99, marked down to $19.99 and marked down again to $14.99...WHAT??? The real deal 1980's or so...now leading my 2014 TOP 5 list! Shame one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but I'll get over it...it's pristine inside and the most sumptuous leather I've ever touched!




Wow! Nice bottega!! You are headed in the right direction! What's next? Chanel, hermes???


----------



## Pao9

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> That Chanel is gorgeous and even with the damage its still TDF definitely shows that thrift quality is way more important than quantity... also when a bag has some love shown to it ... it usually makes the wearer appear richer as they've had it for a long time and take it on adventures




Lol! That's a good spin on it! Lol! I take rely good care of my bags cause I want them to last, but with this bag I will have the "I'm too rich to care for my bags, one this one is trashed I'll get a new one" attitude! Lol!!!! Hate those women with the beat up Birkins that get to the restaurant and place the bags on the floor!!!! I'm like get your Birkin a seat gurllll!!!! She deserves it more than you do!!!


----------



## Tuuli35

Daniac said:


> I was in Savers yesterday and the cashier was telling me about a woman that came in and donated 30 of her 60 Coach bags.  Apparently she lost a bet with her husband and had to purge.  He was happy as a pig in doo doo but she was practically in tears.
> 
> If YOU feel the need to purge go for it!     And please post pictures of the bags you're letting go!
> 
> FYI, I used to work with the husband of the woman who started Isabella Fiore.
> 
> Yasmeen




Ohhh, that is so mean  I am strong believer that best purge is the one which is not pushed but comes step by step.


----------



## Raven3766

Wow! What a treat!


----------



## heartoflove

I meant to post last week. Still laying low on the thrifting but I found this at GW for 13. I really like the hem.


----------



## designer1

Found this Luco is excellent condition, the inside is immaculate! It was less than $ 500 shipped, can't wait for it to arrive in about a week or so.


----------



## Raven3766

Daniac said:


> I was in Savers yesterday and the cashier was telling me about a woman that came in and donated 30 of her 60 Coach bags. Apparently she lost a bet with her husband and had to purge. He was happy as a pig in doo doo but she was practically in tears.
> 
> If YOU feel the need to purge go for it!  And please post pictures of the bags you're letting go!
> 
> FYI, I used to work with the husband of the woman who started Isabella Fiore.
> 
> Yasmeen


 
Sorry, they are already gone. It was a lot of vintage bags, so no great loss. Oh and wow! I would have loved to have met her. I have two of her small bags and 4 of her beaded bags. I sold the leather one, I really am attracted to her quirky bags.


----------



## kcarmona

Scored this Navy Balenciaga Brief Bag for $280 on eBay! It's not in perfect condition but I couldn't pass up a big beautiful buttery soft Bal at that price! Also, big thanks to Conni in the Balenciaga forum for authenticating and going out of her way to help me figure out the style of this bag!


----------



## Daniac

Raven3766 said:


> Sorry, they are already gone. It was a lot of vintage bags, so no great loss. Oh and wow! I would have loved to have met her. I have two of her small bags and 4 of her beaded bags. I sold the leather one, I really am attracted to her quirky bags.



I met her a couple of times, she was nice.  She gave a bunch of the girls in the office bags a couple of times.  It was like Christmas when the GIANT box arrive full of bags!


----------



## Raven3766

kcarmona said:


> Scored this Navy Balenciaga Brief Bag for $280 on eBay! It's not in perfect condition but I couldn't pass up a big beautiful buttery soft Bal at that price! Also, big thanks to Conni in the Balenciaga forum for authenticating and going out of her way to help me figure out the style of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2652170


Great deal, beautiful bag!


----------



## Raven3766

Daniac said:


> I met her a couple of times, she was nice. She gave a bunch of the girls in the office bags a couple of times. It was like Christmas when the GIANT box arrive full of bags!


 Oh I would've loved to have worked there; big box....


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, here they are JOODLZ! My thrifted Coaches...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140614_1632092_zpsma6fh7aw.jpg.html]






[/URL]
http://


http://


http://


http://


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Pao9 said:


> Lol! That's a good spin on it! Lol! I take rely good care of my bags cause I want them to last, but with this bag I will have the "I'm too rich to care for my bags, one this one is trashed I'll get a new one" attitude! Lol!!!! Hate those women with the beat up Birkins that get to the restaurant and place the bags on the floor!!!! I'm like get your Birkin a seat gurllll!!!! She deserves it more than you do!!!




the light colouring allows for the used look, cause its inevitable with it and Yeah I totally know those ladies there's a few clients who come and just plop their Celine Phantoms and Lambskin Chanels on the floor covered which usually isnt in the best shape cause of the high foot traffic..... LMAOOOO   it probably does deserve it more  but hey Birkins are ususally pebbled leather a durable atleast, o wouldn't even know how to beat it up


----------



## Daniac

I took a trip Stateside yesterday to try check out some new thrift stores.  Mom and I started the day at Savers. 

I scored this beautiful Snakeskin bag for $9.99.










A Coach belt for $1.99!





Then we went to Goodwill.  There was a beautiful oak side table with a Carrera Marble top for $21.00 which I stupidly didn't buy.  I'm debating driving back down tomorrow if it's still there...

But I did score these lovelies!  They are half a size too small but I WILL make them fit me!  





We managed to fit a quick trip to Amvets in and I found this Coach Change Purse at the bottom of a basket, she was a $0.79!  We never get prices like that at home.  





Today I had to go back to my local Salvation Army to exchange a shirt.  I found a Tory Burch Sweater to get in exchange!





Of course I had to pick up a couple of other items.  

A Theory Tank and a Nik + Zoe Tank Top





There was a pair of Yves St Laurent Black pumps in great shape for $5.99 but they were way too big for me.  

There is a little charity consignment store down the street but it's usually closed by time I get there, today I managed to squeak in a brief browse.  Apparently they close for the summer next Saturday so everything in the store is $2.00 on Friday and $1.00 on Saturday.  I think I'm going to have to buy some more garment racks....   

Yasmeen


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kcarmona said:


> Scored this Navy Balenciaga Brief Bag for $280 on eBay! It's not in perfect condition but I couldn't pass up a big beautiful buttery soft Bal at that price! Also, big thanks to Conni in the Balenciaga forum for authenticating and going out of her way to help me figure out the style of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2652170



Beautiful and what a steal. What is the style? I love it.


----------



## chowlover2

kcarmona said:


> Scored this Navy Balenciaga Brief Bag for $280 on eBay! It's not in perfect condition but I couldn't pass up a big beautiful buttery soft Bal at that price! Also, big thanks to Conni in the Balenciaga forum for authenticating and going out of her way to help me figure out the style of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2652170


 Gorgeous!


Daniac said:


> I took a trip Stateside yesterday to try check out some new thrift stores. Mom and I started the day at Savers.
> 
> I scored this beautiful Snakeskin bag for $9.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Coach belt for $1.99!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we went to Goodwill. There was a beautiful oak side table with a Carrera Marble top for $21.00 which I stupidly didn't buy. I'm debating driving back down tomorrow if it's still there...
> 
> But I did score these lovelies! They are half a size too small but I WILL make them fit me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We managed to fit a quick trip to Amvets in and I found this Coach Change Purse at the bottom of a basket, she was a $0.79! We never get prices like that at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I had to go back to my local Salvation Army to exchange a shirt. I found a Tory Burch Sweater to get in exchange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I had to pick up a couple of other items.
> 
> A Theory Tank and a Nik + Zoe Tank Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a pair of Yves St Laurent Black pumps in great shape for $5.99 but they were way too big for me.
> 
> There is a little charity consignment store down the street but it's usually closed by time I get there, today I managed to squeak in a brief browse. Apparently they close for the summer next Saturday so everything in the store is $2.00 on Friday and $1.00 on Saturday. I think I'm going to have to buy some more garment racks....
> 
> Yasmeen


 You scored!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that powerwalk. At one GW nearby, the "good" purse/jewelry counter has its own cash register. I find lots of great bags there (like the BV) joke with the cashier that I won't tell her anything about a bag until she rings it up and it's MINE!
> 
> Joodlz when I get a chance, I am going to take a group pic of the Coach family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I'd love to see. I'm still working on arranging mine on new shelving...not having such great luck...it's overwhelming really. Hence the need to purge.
> 
> 
> 
> Daniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Savers yesterday and the cashier was telling me about a woman that came in and donated 30 of her 60 Coach bags.  Apparently she lost a bet with her husband and had to purge.  He was happy as a pig in doo doo but she was practically in tears.
> 
> If YOU feel the need to purge go for it!     And please post pictures of the bags you're letting go!
> 
> FYI, I used to work with the husband of the woman who started Isabella Fiore.
> 
> Yasmeen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor lady...note to self: don't make bets with hubby!!! Are we allowed to post bags (or other things) we want to let go? I don't want to get into trouble
> 
> 
> 
> Pao9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Nice bottega!! You are headed in the right direction! What's next? Chanel, hermes???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey thanks...I stumbled on it right after your "Smiling Thrift Gods" post. I'm just working my way up the ladder LOL...bring on the Chanel AND Hermes!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> Scored this Navy Balenciaga Brief Bag for $280 on eBay! It's not in perfect condition but I couldn't pass up a big beautiful buttery soft Bal at that price! Also, big thanks to Conni in the Balenciaga forum for authenticating and going out of her way to help me figure out the style of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2652170



She's a beauty! Haven't seen one of these at GW...yet!



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, here they are JOODLZ! My thrifted Coaches...
> http://
> http://
> http://
> http://
> http://



What a great collection...lots of twins at my house...LOVE the red Court Bag!!!



Daniac said:


> I took a trip Stateside yesterday to try check out some new thrift stores.  Mom and I started the day at Savers.
> 
> I scored this beautiful Snakeskin bag for $9.99.
> 
> A Coach belt for $1.99!
> 
> Then we went to Goodwill.  There was a beautiful oak side table with a Carrera Marble top for $21.00 which I stupidly didn't buy.  I'm debating driving back down tomorrow if it's still there...
> 
> But I did score these lovelies!  They are half a size too small but I WILL make them fit me!
> 
> We managed to fit a quick trip to Amvets in and I found this Coach Change Purse at the bottom of a basket, she was a $0.79!  We never get prices like that at home.
> 
> Today I had to go back to my local Salvation Army to exchange a shirt.  I found a Tory Burch Sweater to get in exchange!
> 
> Of course I had to pick up a couple of other items.
> 
> A Theory Tank and a Nik + Zoe Tank Top
> 
> There was a pair of Yves St Laurent Black pumps in great shape for $5.99 but they were way too big for me.
> 
> There is a little charity consignment store down the street but it's usually closed by time I get there, today I managed to squeak in a brief browse.  Apparently they close for the summer next Saturday so everything in the store is $2.00 on Friday and $1.00 on Saturday.  I think I'm going to have to buy some more garment racks....
> 
> Yasmeen



WOWZA...congrats on all this great stuff!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I'd love to see. I'm still working on arranging mine on new shelving...not having such great luck...it's overwhelming really. Hence the need to purge.
> 
> 
> Ok, so you've seen them. I'm going to sale over half; there are too many. You should see the D&B collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## kcarmona

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Beautiful and what a steal. What is the style? I love it.


It's called the Motocross Giant Brief Bag and the one I purchased was with Silver Giant Hardware. So excited for my first Bal!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kcarmona said:


> It's called the Motocross Giant Brief Bag and the one I purchased was with Silver Giant Hardware. So excited for my first Bal!



It's really gorgeous!! Enjoy!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Ok, so you've seen them. I'm going to sale over half; there are too many. You should see the D&B collection.



I'd love to see the D&B too


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love love love that Bal! What a score!



kcarmona said:


> Scored this Navy Balenciaga Brief Bag for $280 on eBay! It's not in perfect condition but I couldn't pass up a big beautiful buttery soft Bal at that price! Also, big thanks to Conni in the Balenciaga forum for authenticating and going out of her way to help me figure out the style of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2652170


----------



## LuxeDeb

Daniac said:


> I took a trip Stateside yesterday to try check out some new thrift stores.  Mom and I started the day at Savers.
> 
> I scored this beautiful Snakeskin bag for $9.99.
> A Coach belt for $1.99!
> Then we went to Goodwill.  There was a beautiful oak side table with a Carrera Marble top for $21.00 which I stupidly didn't buy.  I'm debating driving back down tomorrow if it's still there...
> 
> But I did score these lovelies!  They are half a size too small but I WILL make them fit me!
> We managed to fit a quick trip to Amvets in and I found this Coach Change Purse at the bottom of a basket, she was a $0.79!  We never get prices like that at home.
> Today I had to go back to my local Salvation Army to exchange a shirt.  I found a Tory Burch Sweater to get in exchange!
> Of course I had to pick up a couple of other items.
> 
> A Theory Tank and a Nik + Zoe Tank Top
> There was a pair of Yves St Laurent Black pumps in great shape for $5.99 but they were way too big for me.
> 
> There is a little charity consignment store down the street but it's usually closed by time I get there, today I managed to squeak in a brief browse.  Apparently they close for the summer next Saturday so everything in the store is $2.00 on Friday and $1.00 on Saturday.  I think I'm going to have to buy some more garment racks....
> 
> Yasmeen


 
Love the Ferragamo slides! Too bad the YSL pumps did not fit. A $1 and $2 sale at a consignment shop sounds like heaven!



Tuuli35 said:


> Hello after so long time! Amazing finds as usual!
> I haven been thrift shopping almost at all during last months but went today and found beautiful scarf by Leonard Paris. Never heard of this brand before and don't know if it is authentic, but it felt good, you know what I mean  What do you think?
> View attachment 2651221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651218
> View attachment 2651901
> 
> 
> I meant to post last week. Still laying low on the thrifting but I found this at GW for 13. I really like the hem.


 
Very cute! I like the hem, too.



designer1 said:


> Found this Luco is excellent condition, the inside is immaculate! It was less than $ 500 shipped, can't wait for it to arrive in about a week or so.


 
Awesome. It looks like you can get a lot of stuff in there!



Raven3766 said:


> I went to the thrift store with my coin purse today. I found a vintage Gucci for $2.50. There were so many people. I picked up an LV and a woman said it was fake. She said you could tell it was fake by looking at the side. I just put it down, didn"t even bother to look. So I went further down spotted this and went directly to the cash register.
> http://


 
Fantastic bag! It looks so nice & roomy, too.



Daniac said:


> I went to my friends place in the Buffalo, NY area a couple of weeks go to pick up my ebay purchases and thought I'd hit up a few thrift stores.  Wow, what a let down.  There was nothing that I wanted.
> 
> So I went back to my local Sally Ann and picked up a brand new Eileen Fisher Knit Linen Tunic Cardigan for $5.99.
> 
> I was bored last night after work so I took a little trip to Talize, hoping to find a grey silk tank top.  No luck there but I did finally find a Coach wallet in excellent condition.  They were also having sale of 50% off accessories so I got her for $4.99.
> 
> I also picked up this Kesslord Paris handbag, she's in pristine condition for $7.49.  I don't know anything about the brand but the bag feels very well made, the hardware is substantial and the lining is very nice, almost a rubber material.
> 
> Yasmeen


 
This is a great find! Nice bag. They have a boutique in Paris, but they are also sold in fancy stores like Galeries Lafayette. I LOVE finding things that I know were originally bought in Europe. It makes them soo much more special


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> Scored this Navy Balenciaga Brief Bag for $280 on eBay! It's not in perfect condition but I couldn't pass up a big beautiful buttery soft Bal at that price! Also, big thanks to Conni in the Balenciaga forum for authenticating and going out of her way to help me figure out the style of this bag!
> 
> View attachment 2652170


 
Gorgeous, gorgeous! And more gorgeous with the price you paid.



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, here they are JOODLZ! My thrifted Coaches...
> http://[URL]http://http://[/QUOTE[/URL]]
> 
> Hoarder! Just kidding!!! Seriously you should see my bags...I am the hoarder! How do gals let go of a designer bag? I just cannot seem to do it


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous! And more gorgeous with the price you paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here they are JOODLZ! My thrifted Coaches...
> http://[URL]http://http://[/QUOTE[/URL]]
> 
> Hoarder! Just kidding!!! Seriously you should see my bags...I am the hoarder! How do gals let go of a designer bag? I just cannot seem to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I just can't let go of any of my bags. I'm always worried that ill regret it later on.
Click to expand...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Went to an old lady thrift on Saturday and scored a suede and leather gucci bag. The suede is in desperate need of CPR. I have two bags I need to revive and I just can't seem to get around to it. Oh, I got the gucci for 5 bucks.


----------



## LuxeDeb

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to an old lady thrift on Saturday and scored a suede and leather gucci bag. The suede is in desperate need of CPR. I have two bags I need to revive and I just can't seem to get around to it. Oh, I got the gucci for 5 bucks.


 
I definately want to see a before & after pic!


----------



## LuxeDeb

For my NY gals....I heard this place gets some great stuff. They are on my list for next time I go to NY (usually once a year). And they are close to my favorite Beacon's Closet. If anyone goes to the sale, please let us know how you did!! Bag sales usually rock!

Underground Thrift Store
65 Hicks Street
Brooklyn, NY

ITS BACK..
 SEMI-ANNUAL UNDERGROUND STUFF-A-SACK SUMMER CLEARANCE AT THE UNDERGROUND THRIFT STORE, UPSTAIRS AT PLYMOUTH CHURCH
 STUFF YOUR SACKS ($25 PER SACK) WITH SUMMER DESIGNER DUDS FOR MEN, WOMEN AND CHILDREN AND DO IT WHILE SUPPORTING ANTI-SLAVERY AND HUMAN TRAFFICKING CAUSES.
 HOURS ON SUNDAY, JUNE 22 and JUNE 29, 2014 ARE 12:30PM  4:00PM 
 THE MORE SACKS YOU STUFF, THE MORE YOU SAVE!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> I definately want to see a before & after pic!



I'm going to try and clean both bags and show you guys. My fiancé is away on business so maybe I can start the process.



LuxeDeb said:


> For my NY gals....I heard this place gets some great stuff. They are on my list for next time I go to NY (usually once a year). And they are close to my favorite Beacon's Closet. If anyone goes to the sale, please let us know how you did!! Bag sales usually rock!
> 
> Underground Thrift Store
> 65 Hicks Street
> Brooklyn, NY
> 
> ITS BACK..
> SEMI-ANNUAL UNDERGROUND STUFF-A-SACK SUMMER CLEARANCE AT THE UNDERGROUND THRIFT STORE, UPSTAIRS AT PLYMOUTH CHURCH
> STUFF YOUR SACKS ($25 PER SACK) WITH SUMMER DESIGNER DUDS FOR MEN, WOMEN AND CHILDREN AND DO IT WHILE SUPPORTING ANTI-SLAVERY AND HUMAN TRAFFICKING CAUSES.
> HOURS ON SUNDAY, JUNE 22 and JUNE 29, 2014 ARE 12:30PM  4:00PM
> THE MORE SACKS YOU STUFF, THE MORE YOU SAVE!!



Ooh that sounds cool. I wonder what kinds of designers they carry.


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to an old lady thrift on Saturday and scored a suede and leather gucci bag. The suede is in desperate need of CPR. I have two bags I need to revive and I just can't seem to get around to it. Oh, I got the gucci for 5 bucks.


 I want to seeeeeeee!


----------



## Raven3766

Ladies I found my first Celine for $1. It is leather inside but canvas material on the outside. It is in need of cleaning; does anyone have an idea?
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140616_211649_zpscbxclbk1.jpg.html]






[/URL]
http://


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> I want to seeeeeeee!



I'll take a picture tomorrow. I warn you ahead it doesn't look great. The suede is filthy.


----------



## Vintage Leather

The art of losing isn't hard to master.  Start with something small.  My first cleanout - I closed all my bags in my closet, then wrote down a list of every bag I owned.  Then, I looked to see what I forgot.  I boxed those forgotten bags up.  I could only take a bag out of the box if I had an outfit or reason to carry it.  In six months, I donated what was left in the box. 
These days, If I don't believe I can take care of a bag, it's outta here.  If I haven't carried it in a year,  it's out.  I keep an inventory of all my handbags, jewelry, ect.  If I won't wear it down to minimum $1 per wear, I won't buy it, and if I'm not carrying it like I used to, I release it back


 I figure that consigning or donating something nice is an offering to the thrift gods, and if they are appeased by your offering, more good things will come to you,




Daniac said:


> I was in Savers yesterday and the cashier was telling me about a woman that came in and donated 30 of her 60 Coach bags.  Apparently she lost a bet with her husband and had to purge.  He was happy as a pig in doo doo but she was practically in tears.
> 
> If YOU feel the need to purge go for it!     And please post pictures of the bags you're letting go!
> 
> FYI, I used to work with the husband of the woman who started Isabella Fiore.
> 
> Yasmeen



That husband was an idiot.  I'll give you 3-5 odds that the woman will have replaced all the bags she donated within the year - probably with more expensive bags.  

I've been cleaning out and de cluttering too,  and I think the first rule on losing (weight, handbags, bad habits) is that it has to happen in the mind as well as the outside world.  


Sorry for hijacking your post, but seeing forced decluttering gets on my nerves.
If you aren't ready, you won't ever experience real change.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies I found my first Celine for $1. It is leather inside but canvas material on the outside. It is in need of cleaning; does anyone have an idea?
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140616_211649_zpscbxclbk1.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://



That style is called the Celine Poulbout.  It's from about '04ish, and was from when Michael Kors was designing for Celine.  Retail was $700 back in the day.  They still made that style for their children's art charity bags for the following 5 years.


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Leather said:


> The art of losing isn't hard to master.  Start with something small.  My first cleanout - I closed all my bags in my closet, then wrote down a list of every bag I owned.  Then, I looked to see what I forgot.  I boxed those forgotten bags up.  I could only take a bag out of the box if I had an outfit or reason to carry it.  In six months, I donated what was left in the box.
> These days, If I don't believe I can take care of a bag, it's outta here.  If I haven't carried it in a year,  it's out.  I keep an inventory of all my handbags, jewelry, ect.  If I won't wear it down to minimum $1 per wear, I won't buy it, and if I'm not carrying it like I used to, I release it back
> 
> 
> I figure that consigning or donating something nice is an offering to the thrift gods, and if they are appeased by your offering, more good things will come to you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That husband was an idiot.  I'll give you 3-5 odds that the woman will have replaced all the bags she donated within the year - probably with more expensive bags.
> 
> I've been cleaning out and de cluttering too,  and I think the first rule on losing (weight, handbags, bad habits) is that it has to happen in the mind as well as the outside world.
> 
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your post, but seeing forced decluttering gets on my nerves.
> If you aren't ready, you won't ever experience real change.




We missed you, how have you been? How is the Knight?

I agree about de cluttering, am purging now. I have a Mulberry Bayswater I bought 3yrs ago that I have yet to carry. Off to Ebay she goes...


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to an old lady thrift on Saturday and scored a suede and leather gucci bag. The suede is in desperate need of CPR. I have two bags I need to revive and I just can't seem to get around to it. Oh, I got the gucci for 5 bucks.



Show us the Gucci!!!



Raven3766 said:


> Ladies I found my first Celine for $1. It is leather inside but canvas material on the outside. It is in need of cleaning; does anyone have an idea?
> http://
> http://



You know I'm pretty a aggressive Coach rehabber...if it was my bag, I'd dunk her and use Soilove on the canvas...I've used it on just about every Coach fabric, inside and out, with great results. If you use Soilove, just make sure you rinse well...it's super sudsy. If you don't want to dunk, you could probably just clean the outside without soaking her, but it might be challenging to clean all over without creating new water spots...good luck!



Vintage Leather said:


> The art of losing isn't hard to master.  Start with something small.  My first cleanout - I closed all my bags in my closet, then wrote down a list of every bag I owned.  Then, I looked to see what I forgot.  I boxed those forgotten bags up.  I could only take a bag out of the box if I had an outfit or reason to carry it.  In six months, I donated what was left in the box.
> These days, If I don't believe I can take care of a bag, it's outta here.  If I haven't carried it in a year,  it's out.  I keep an inventory of all my handbags, jewelry, ect.  If I won't wear it down to minimum $1 per wear, I won't buy it, and if I'm not carrying it like I used to, I release it back
> 
> I figure that consigning or donating something nice is an offering to the thrift gods, and if they are appeased by your offering, more good things will come to you,
> 
> That husband was an idiot.  I'll give you 3-5 odds that the woman will have replaced all the bags she donated within the year - probably with more expensive bags.
> 
> I've been cleaning out and de cluttering too,  and I think the first rule on losing (weight, handbags, bad habits) is that it has to happen in the mind as well as the outside world.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your post, but seeing forced decluttering gets on my nerves.
> If you aren't ready, you won't ever experience real change.



Well said...I absolutely agree with you...especially about the idiot husband! Great food for thought!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Oxyclean! I would spray the exterior and and wipe it down with a damp towel and hang to dry. If that doesn't work soak it in oxy powder until clean and hang to dry. I've handwashed washed leather bags before - most leather can take it.



Raven3766 said:


> Ladies I found my first Celine for $1. It is leather inside but canvas material on the outside. It is in need of cleaning; does anyone have an idea?
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140616_211649_zpscbxclbk1.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://




So tempting. These days I'm all about shopping efficiency - my time is limited so I only go to places where I know I'm going to get great stuff. I've cut out so many thrifts after walking out empty handed too many times. I used to love a bag sale but more times then not I would leave with a bag of crap LOL. I'm thinking I'm going to try them on a random day and see what they have  



LuxeDeb said:


> For my NY gals....I heard this place gets some great stuff. They are on my list for next time I go to NY (usually once a year). And they are close to my favorite Beacon's Closet. If anyone goes to the sale, please let us know how you did!! Bag sales usually rock!
> 
> Underground Thrift Store
> 65 Hicks Street
> Brooklyn, NY
> 
> ITS BACK..
> SEMI-ANNUAL UNDERGROUND STUFF-A-SACK SUMMER CLEARANCE AT THE UNDERGROUND THRIFT STORE, UPSTAIRS AT PLYMOUTH CHURCH
> STUFF YOUR SACKS ($25 PER SACK) WITH SUMMER DESIGNER DUDS FOR MEN, WOMEN AND CHILDREN AND DO IT WHILE SUPPORTING ANTI-SLAVERY AND HUMAN TRAFFICKING CAUSES.
> HOURS ON SUNDAY, JUNE 22 and JUNE 29, 2014 ARE 12:30PM  4:00PM
> THE MORE SACKS YOU STUFF, THE MORE YOU SAVE!!



Let's see pics!!! How bad can it be?



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to an old lady thrift on Saturday and scored a suede and leather gucci bag. The suede is in desperate need of CPR. I have two bags I need to revive and I just can't seem to get around to it. Oh, I got the gucci for 5 bucks.


----------



## Buttlerfly

LuxeDeb thanks for this info!!


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, here they are JOODLZ! My thrifted Coaches...
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 

Holy Moly Macaroni!!


----------



## lazlo8

Vintage Leather said:


> The art of losing isn't hard to master.  Start with something small.  My first cleanout - I closed all my bags in my closet, then wrote down a list of every bag I owned.  Then, I looked to see what I forgot.  I boxed those forgotten bags up.  I could only take a bag out of the box if I had an outfit or reason to carry it.  In six months, I donated what was left in the box.
> These days, If I don't believe I can take care of a bag, it's outta here.  If I haven't carried it in a year,  it's out.  I keep an inventory of all my handbags, jewelry, ect.  If I won't wear it down to minimum $1 per wear, I won't buy it, and if I'm not carrying it like I used to, I release it back
> 
> 
> I figure that consigning or donating something nice is an offering to the thrift gods, and if they are appeased by your offering, more good things will come to you,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That husband was an idiot.  I'll give you 3-5 odds that the woman will have replaced all the bags she donated within the year - probably with more expensive bags.
> 
> I've been cleaning out and de cluttering too,  and I think the first rule on losing (weight, handbags, bad habits) is that it has to happen in the mind as well as the outside world.
> 
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your post, but seeing forced decluttering gets on my nerves.
> If you aren't ready, you won't ever experience real change.


 
Yeah man ... yeah ... That story about the Forced "lose a bet" decluttering made me soooo mad! And uncomfortable!  The fact the woman was crying and the husband was delighted?  Um yeah dude not good.  Hope the marriage counseling has a bulk rate discount ...

Good advice on decluttering too!


----------



## ladyash

I tried my hand at vintage shopping today. I have my convocation on Saturday and basically nothing to wear. Was hoping to find a nice vintage sundress to wear but came up empty handed. Found a lot of great vintage things but it seems they have caught on and are marking things at ridiculous prices. Couldn't find anything under $65 at the stores I hit.  Going to try my luck at a few more places tomorrow after work and hope I can find something cute.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I headed into the City today for a sample sale so I popped into Crossroads and they had tons of good stuff. I'm guessing they had such a great selection because the air conditioner was broken so it was an oven in there and nearly impossible to shop.

I grabbed these two black dresses before I nearly passed out and had to leave. The Elizabeth and James with leather insets was $37.50 and the Jessica Simpson was only $9.25.


----------



## kcarmona

Had some luck at Goodwill! 

All leather kate spade made in Italy bag. The outside is really good condition, but the inside lining has some pretty bad stains. Still not a bad deal for $7! 






Theory Knit Cardigan $3




J.Crew Button Down $7




Max Mara Hunter Green Trench, really beautiful condition! $7




Zara Peacoat, this baby looks like it's never been worn! $6


----------



## chowlover2

kcarmona said:


> Had some luck at Goodwill!
> 
> All leather kate spade made in Italy bag. The outside is really good condition, but the inside lining has some pretty bad stains. Still not a bad deal for $7!
> 
> View attachment 2656034
> 
> View attachment 2656035
> 
> 
> Theory Knit Cardigan $3
> 
> View attachment 2656039
> 
> 
> J.Crew Button Down $7
> 
> View attachment 2656038
> 
> 
> Max Mara Hunter Green Trench, really beautiful condition! $7
> 
> View attachment 2656036
> 
> 
> Zara Peacoat, this baby looks like it's never been worn! $6
> 
> View attachment 2656037


Nobody sees the inside of a bag! Great deal!


----------



## Daniac

kcarmona said:


> Had some luck at Goodwill!
> 
> All leather kate spade made in Italy bag. The outside is really good condition, but the inside lining has some pretty bad stains. Still not a bad deal for $7!
> 
> View attachment 2656034
> 
> View attachment 2656035
> 
> 
> Theory Knit Cardigan $3
> 
> View attachment 2656039
> 
> 
> J.Crew Button Down $7
> 
> View attachment 2656038
> 
> 
> Max Mara Hunter Green Trench, really beautiful condition! $7
> 
> View attachment 2656036
> 
> 
> Zara Peacoat, this baby looks like it's never been worn! $6
> 
> View attachment 2656037



Wow, I'll say you had some luck!  Great finds!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

there are some great finds!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?


That is a great bag for $5! The suede looks like it's in great shape as well.


----------



## rjshops

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?



Love, love, love it! What a great find!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> That is a great bag for $5! The suede looks like it's in great shat as well.





rjshops said:


> Love, love, love it! What a great find!



Thanks ladies! I really like it. The suede needs some cleaning around the edges and towards the top otherwise it's in pretty good condition.


----------



## Raven3766

kcarmona said:


> Had some luck at Goodwill!
> 
> All leather kate spade made in Italy bag. The outside is really good condition, but the inside lining has some pretty bad stains. Still not a bad deal for $7!
> 
> 
> Great finds! Goodwill has been on a roll today.


----------



## kcarmona

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?


It's beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?



$5?That is one beautiful Gucci!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> $5?That is one beautiful Gucci!



Haha thank you!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kcarmona said:


> It's beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Raven3766

Now ladies I know I have been purging, but dang Goodwill...dang dang dang!!!! I bought a Bally for $5...
http://
	

...a Ferragamo for $14....too much......
http://


and a Tod's, which I am about to place on the authentication thread.
Oh and a Judith Leiber wallet for $4.....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140618_1737222_zpsxtcnbb2f.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Daniac

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?



Love it!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Now ladies I know I have been purging, but dang Goodwill...dang dang dang!!!! I bought a Bally for $5...
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...a Ferragamo for $14....too much......
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> and a Tod's, which I am about to place on the authentication thread.
> 
> Oh and a Judith Leiber wallet for $4.....
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ploads/20140618_1737222_zpsxtcnbb2f.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Holy cow, what a score!


----------



## ladyash

I had success out in the shopping world today. Bought my dress for convocation for $34.99 at a vintage store. It's I'm guessing late 60's early 70's and has a union label! Also, bought a pair of what appears to be display model brand new shoes for $5 at a consignment store. They are Aldo store brand and have a bit of heel damage, but honestly no one looks at the heels anyway! I'll try to post pics tomorrow if I get home while there is still decent day light.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Thanks for the welcome back!  
Sadly, I haven't had much time for thrifting, and haven't recently found things I want to brag about so I haven't been posting.  But I love seeing all your wonderful treasures! 



chowlover2 said:


> We missed you, how have you been? How is the Knight?
> 
> I agree about de cluttering, am purging now. I have a Mulberry Bayswater I bought 3yrs ago that I have yet to carry. Off to Ebay she goes...



Good luck with the Bay.
The Knight is doing well - growing like a week, and too darn handsome for his own good. He's currently obsessed with soccer and his yo yo.  It seems like he has a new trick to show off every time I turn around!  This summer, he's taking a class on ancient civilizations, and one on robotics


----------



## authenticplease

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?



Love it.....what a great year round neutral!


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Now ladies I know I have been purging, but dang Goodwill...dang dang dang!!!! I bought a Bally for $5...
> http://
> 
> 
> ...a Ferragamo for $14....too much......
> http://
> 
> 
> and a Tod's, which I am about to place on the authentication thread.
> Oh and a Judith Leiber wallet for $4.....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140618_1737222_zpsxtcnbb2f.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



A very successful day thrifting!  I peeked at the Tods, such a yummy color


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> A very successful day thrifting! I peeked at the Tods, such a yummy color


This is my first Tods purse; thanks Authentic.
Ok so I am going to not thrift for the rest of the week. I call that baby steps.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Holy cow, what a score!


 
Thanks Chow, I couldn't believe it either. I saw a woman pushing her basket with a Fendi, so I start looking. I immediately saw the Ferragamo, a Carlo Fiori, Tods, Bally, and Leiber. I put the Fiori and Fendi back. The Fiori was peeling (already own one) and the Fendi was suspect and too dirty.


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> Had some luck at Goodwill!
> 
> All leather kate spade made in Italy bag. The outside is really good condition, but the inside lining has some pretty bad stains. Still not a bad deal for $7!
> 
> View attachment 2656034
> 
> View attachment 2656035
> 
> 
> Theory Knit Cardigan $3
> 
> View attachment 2656039
> 
> 
> J.Crew Button Down $7
> 
> View attachment 2656038
> 
> 
> Max Mara Hunter Green Trench, really beautiful condition! $7
> 
> View attachment 2656036
> 
> 
> Zara Peacoat, this baby looks like it's never been worn! $6
> 
> View attachment 2656037



Great stuff!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?



Great minds DO think alike...I was wearing suede yesterday...Coach Soho Suede Shoulder Bag...got overshadowed by my BV bought the same day 



Raven3766 said:


> Now ladies I know I have been purging, but dang Goodwill...dang dang dang!!!! I bought a Bally for $5...
> http://
> ...a Ferragamo for $14....too much......
> http://
> and a Tod's, which I am about to place on the authentication thread.
> Oh and a Judith Leiber wallet for $4.....
> http://



Shop now, purge later...with deals like these...congrats!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

authenticplease said:


> Love it.....what a great year round neutral!



Thank you. Yeah, the color is great.



JOODLZ said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds DO think alike...I was wearing suede yesterday...Coach Soho Suede Shoulder Bag...got overshadowed by my BV bought the same day
> 
> 
> 
> Shop now, purge later...with deals like these...congrats!



Indeed they do! Congrats on the BV. That's one I haven't found yet.


----------



## magdalinka

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello after so long time! Amazing finds as usual!
> I haven been thrift shopping almost at all during last months but went today and found beautiful scarf by Leonard Paris. Never heard of this brand before and don't know if it is authentic, but it felt good, you know what I mean  What do you think?


Very pretty scarf.


designer1 said:


> Found this Luco is excellent condition, the inside is immaculate! It was less than $ 500 shipped, can't wait for it to arrive in about a week or so.


Nice find, hope you show us when you get it


kcarmona said:


> Scored this Navy Balenciaga Brief Bag for $280 on eBay! It's not in perfect condition but I couldn't pass up a big beautiful buttery soft Bal at that price! Also, big thanks to Conni in the Balenciaga forum for authenticating and going out of her way to help me figure out the style of this bag!


Amazing find! Sometimes ebay can surprise you with great deals. 


Daniac said:


> I took a trip Stateside yesterday to try check out some new thrift stores.  Mom and I started the day at Savers.
> 
> I scored this beautiful Snakeskin bag for $9.99.
> A Coach belt for $1.99!
> Then we went to Goodwill.  There was a beautiful oak side table with a Carrera Marble top for $21.00 which I stupidly didn't buy.  I'm debating driving back down tomorrow if it's still there...
> 
> But I did score these lovelies!  They are half a size too small but I WILL make them fit me!
> 
> We managed to fit a quick trip to Amvets in and I found this Coach Change Purse at the bottom of a basket, she was a $0.79!  We never get prices like that at home.
> 
> Today I had to go back to my local Salvation Army to exchange a shirt.  I found a Tory Burch Sweater to get in exchange!
> 
> Of course I had to pick up a couple of other items.
> 
> A Theory Tank and a Nik + Zoe Tank Top
> 
> There was a pair of Yves St Laurent Black pumps in great shape for $5.99 but they were way too big for me.
> 
> There is a little charity consignment store down the street but it's usually closed by time I get there, today I managed to squeak in a brief browse.  Apparently they close for the summer next Saturday so everything in the store is $2.00 on Friday and $1.00 on Saturday.  I think I'm going to have to buy some more garment racks....
> 
> Yasmeen


Great Ferragamos and I love the little vintage snake skin bag. 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> I headed into the City today for a sample sale so I popped into Crossroads and they had tons of good stuff. I'm guessing they had such a great selection because the air conditioner was broken so it was an oven in there and nearly impossible to shop.
> 
> I grabbed these two black dresses before I nearly passed out and had to leave. The Elizabeth and James with leather insets was $37.50 and the Jessica Simpson was only $9.25.


The Elizabeth & James dress looks amazing. I bet it's very flattering on. 


KrissieNO.5 said:


> I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?


Woo hoo for $5 old lady thrift Gucci. Looks so roomy and comfy!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Now ladies I know I have been purging, but dang Goodwill...dang dang dang!!!! I bought a Bally for $5...
> http://
> 
> 
> ...a Ferragamo for $14....too much......
> http://
> 
> 
> and a Tod's, which I am about to place on the authentication thread.
> Oh and a Judith Leiber wallet for $4.....
> http://


Love the little Judith Lieber wallet and I peeked at your Tods, I think it's authentic and looks very cute. Congrats!


JOODLZ said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds DO think alike...I was wearing suede yesterday...Coach Soho Suede Shoulder Bag...got overshadowed by my BV bought the same day
> 
> 
> 
> Shop now, purge later...with deals like these...congrats!


Nice Coach bag


----------



## magdalinka

Found 2 great new without tags dresses today for under $15 both. 
First is a Derek Lam angled hem dress that retailed for $325, and second is a Susana Monaco leather skirt dress that retailed for $368. The lambs leather on this dress is soft like buttah..
View attachment 2658353
View attachment 2658354


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Very pretty scarf.
> 
> Nice find, hope you show us when you get it
> 
> Amazing find! Sometimes ebay can surprise you with great deals.
> 
> Great Ferragamos and I love the little vintage snake skin bag.
> 
> The Elizabeth & James dress looks amazing. I bet it's very flattering on.
> 
> Woo hoo for $5 old lady thrift Gucci. Looks so roomy and comfy!



It definitely is roomy and comfy. I actually love it more than I thought I would.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Found 2 great new without tags dresses today for under $15 both.
> First is a Derek Lam angled hem dress that retailed for $325, and second is a Susana Monaco leather skirt dress that retailed for $368. The lambs leather on this dress is soft like buttah..
> View attachment 2658353
> View attachment 2658354



Ooh I love that Derek lam!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Daniac said:


> Love it!



Thank you!! I love your avatar, beautiful dogs!


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Indeed they do! Congrats on the BV. That's one I haven't found yet.



Thanks...and (hopefully) hopefully today will be the first-ever LV purchase. There's a  monogram accessory pochette on my local craigslist in great condition for a very nice price (more than I've ever paid for a purse LOL). Have to wait a little while to call...it's too early...fingers crossed!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...and (hopefully) hopefully today will be the first-ever LV purchase. There's a  monogram accessory pochette on my local craigslist in great condition for a very nice price (more than I've ever paid for a purse LOL). Have to wait a little while to call...it's too early...fingers crossed!



That is so exciting!! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Found 2 great new without tags dresses today for under $15 both.
> First is a Derek Lam angled hem dress that retailed for $325, and second is a Susana Monaco leather skirt dress that retailed for $368. The lambs leather on this dress is soft like buttah..
> View attachment 2658353
> View attachment 2658354


 
Fun dresses! I bet your baby bump is alreay too big for that Derek Lam, but it will be super comfy after baby comes!



Raven3766 said:


> Now ladies I know I have been purging, but dang Goodwill...dang dang dang!!!! I bought a Bally for $5...
> http://...a Ferragamo for $14....too much......
> http://and a Tod's, which I am about to place on the authentication thread.
> Oh and a Judith Leiber wallet for $4.....
> http://


 
Dang, Goodwill is so good to you! Seriously....a Bally, a Ferragamo, a Tods & a Judith Leiber. If you didn't have pictures I would say, "wake up, you're dreaming"! Oops, I forgot to go over to the Tods forum first & have a looksee. I have my share of Tods. Might be able to authenticate.



kcarmona said:


> Had some luck at Goodwill!
> 
> All leather kate spade made in Italy bag. The outside is really good condition, but the inside lining has some pretty bad stains. Still not a bad deal for $7!
> 
> View attachment 2656034
> 
> View attachment 2656035
> 
> 
> Theory Knit Cardigan $3
> 
> View attachment 2656039
> 
> 
> J.Crew Button Down $7
> 
> View attachment 2656038
> 
> 
> Max Mara Hunter Green Trench, really beautiful condition! $7
> 
> View attachment 2656036
> 
> 
> Zara Peacoat, this baby looks like it's never been worn! $6
> 
> View attachment 2656037


 
Great finds! Especially the Max Mara coat (come on Fall) & the Kate Spade bag. The bag is classic & back when her bags were better!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I took my five dollar old lady thrift Gucci out for a spin today...it's really comfortable. What do you ladies think?


 
Love it! Love the leather sides & handle, makes it so chic.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I headed into the City today for a sample sale so I popped into Crossroads and they had tons of good stuff. I'm guessing they had such a great selection because the air conditioner was broken so it was an oven in there and nearly impossible to shop.
> 
> I grabbed these two black dresses before I nearly passed out and had to leave. The Elizabeth and James with leather insets was $37.50 and the Jessica Simpson was only $9.25.


 
Shopping in no air conditioning?! That is dedication. I have been in NY in June before & it is almost as freakin' hot as Texas. Cute dresses. Love the leather insets on the Elizabeth & James!



Raven3766 said:


> Ladies I found my first Celine for $1. It is leather inside but canvas material on the outside. It is in need of cleaning; does anyone have an idea?
> <a href="http://http://" target="_blank">http://[URL]http://[/URL]


 
Super find! I have almost that exact same bag in pink leather. It is small, but adorable!


----------



## designer1

Some photos of my fabulous LV find here&#8230;
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/after-waiting-7-hours-i-finally-have-my-871794.html


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are my $10 shoe scores I mentioned recently!

Louis Vuitton drivers








Alexander McQueen heels




Marc Jacobs flats


----------



## magdalinka

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ooh I love that Derek lam!!





LuxeDeb said:


> Fun dresses! I bet your baby bump is alreay too big for that Derek Lam, but it will be super comfy after baby comes!


Thanks ladies! The Derek Lam actually fits the huge belly pretty well & I can not wait to wear the leather skirt dress in the fall. It's just to soft..


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my $10 shoe scores I mentioned recently!
> 
> Louis Vuitton drivers
> View attachment 2659013
> View attachment 2659014
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659015
> View attachment 2659016
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels
> View attachment 2659017
> View attachment 2659018
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs flats
> View attachment 2659019


I DIE!!! The McQueens are stunning and I must say I will have to come down to Texas to steal your MJ mouse flats. I have been lusting over these ever since they came out.


----------



## Daniac

magdalinka said:


> Found 2 great new without tags dresses today for under $15 both.
> First is a Derek Lam angled hem dress that retailed for $325, and second is a Susana Monaco leather skirt dress that retailed for $368. The lambs leather on this dress is soft like buttah..
> View attachment 2658353
> View attachment 2658354




Oooh, I  love them both!


----------



## Daniac

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you!! I love your avatar, beautiful dogs!



Thanks!  They're my big babies!


----------



## Daniac

designer1 said:


> Some photos of my fabulous LV find here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/after-waiting-7-hours-i-finally-have-my-871794.html



Gorgeous bag!  

I went a few consignment stores today and there were a few LV's in near perfect condition but they were all $750, a Chloe $750, a Chanel $900? and a few Gucci's $250+.   A ton of Coach bags for about $150.00.  I swear every woman in Oakville must consign their Coach bags!


----------



## Daniac

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my $10 shoe scores I mentioned recently!
> 
> Louis Vuitton drivers
> View attachment 2659013
> View attachment 2659014
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659015
> View attachment 2659016
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels
> View attachment 2659017
> View attachment 2659018
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs flats
> View attachment 2659019



The Marc Jacobs are too cute!


----------



## Tuuli35

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my $10 shoe scores I mentioned recently!
> 
> Louis Vuitton drivers
> View attachment 2659013
> View attachment 2659014
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659015
> View attachment 2659016
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels
> View attachment 2659017
> View attachment 2659018
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs flats
> View attachment 2659019




amazing finds! love the mouse flats!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Nice Coach bag



Thanks!



magdalinka said:


> Found 2 great new without tags dresses today for under $15 both.
> First is a Derek Lam angled hem dress that retailed for $325, and second is a Susana Monaco leather skirt dress that retailed for $368. The lambs leather on this dress is soft like buttah..
> View attachment 2658353
> View attachment 2658354



SCORE...congrats!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> That is so exciting!! Let us know how it works out.



Sadly, it didn't...met the guy at the mall...he had the wrong bag! Then he said he thought the one I wanted had a BROKEN zipper...went home to verify, called and said it was indeed broken. He offered a significant discount, but I passed...sigh! Just not meant to be...yet!



designer1 said:


> Some photos of my fabulous LV find here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/after-waiting-7-hours-i-finally-have-my-871794.html



Congratulations...beautiful bag!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my $10 shoe scores I mentioned recently!
> 
> Louis Vuitton drivers
> View attachment 2659013
> View attachment 2659014
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659015
> View attachment 2659016
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels
> View attachment 2659017
> View attachment 2659018
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs flats
> View attachment 2659019



WOW...you did it again!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my $10 shoe scores I mentioned recently!
> 
> Louis Vuitton drivers
> View attachment 2659013
> View attachment 2659014
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659015
> View attachment 2659016
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels
> View attachment 2659017
> View attachment 2659018
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs flats
> View attachment 2659019




Amazing deals!!! Congrats!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> SCORE...congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it didn't...met the guy at the mall...he had the wrong bag! Then he said he thought the one I wanted had a BROKEN zipper...went home to verify, called and said it was indeed broken. He offered a significant discount, but I passed...sigh! Just not meant to be...yet!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations...beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...you did it again!



Oh that sucks!! that just means that you are getting closer to finding it. One of the first big items I thrifted was a LV mono papillion bag for ten bucks.


----------



## scbear00

Huge haul today!  Remember that Nashville consignment store that has been so good to my boyfriend?  Today they had a 'tag sale' to move old merchandise.  They set up outdoor racks stocked with hundreds of items and everything was $5 or less...I made out like a bandit...

40 items...






$1,573 (consignment prices) for $87.50!





A few examples...

BRAND NEW men's gucci loafers-- $5









Givenchy blazer-- $2





Milly Top-- $1





Two vintage purses-- $5/per





Missoni dress-- $3


----------



## kcarmona

scbear00 said:


> Huge haul today!  Remember that Nashville consignment store that has been so good to my boyfriend?  Today they had a 'tag sale' to move old merchandise.  They set up outdoor racks stocked with hundreds of items and everything was $5 or less...I made out like a bandit...
> 
> 40 items...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,573 (consignment prices) for $87.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few examples...
> 
> BRAND NEW men's gucci loafers-- $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy blazer-- $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Top-- $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two vintage purses-- $5/per
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni dress-- $3


SO jealous! Everything is beautiful and such amazing prices! I wish there was something like this for my boyfriend in Miami!


----------



## rjshops

scbear00 said:


> Huge haul today!  Remember that Nashville consignment store that has been so good to my boyfriend?  Today they had a 'tag sale' to move old merchandise.  They set up outdoor racks stocked with hundreds of items and everything was $5 or less...I made out like a bandit...
> 
> Two vintage purses-- $5/per




WOWZA! Great haul ... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my $10 shoe scores I mentioned recently!
> 
> Louis Vuitton drivers
> View attachment 2659013
> View attachment 2659014
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659015
> View attachment 2659016
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels
> View attachment 2659017
> View attachment 2659018
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs flats
> View attachment 2659019




Love The mcqueen heels!!


----------



## Pao9

scbear00 said:


> Huge haul today!  Remember that Nashville consignment store that has been so good to my boyfriend?  Today they had a 'tag sale' to move old merchandise.  They set up outdoor racks stocked with hundreds of items and everything was $5 or less...I made out like a bandit...
> 
> 
> 
> 40 items...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,573 (consignment prices) for $87.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few examples...
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW men's gucci loafers-- $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy blazer-- $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Top-- $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two vintage purses-- $5/per
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni dress-- $3




Gucci shoes That cheap!!! What a deal!!!


----------



## miciopapi

scbear00 - one word OMG!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Raven3766

scbear00 said:


> Huge haul today! Remember that Nashville consignment store that has been so good to my boyfriend? Today they had a 'tag sale' to move old merchandise. They set up outdoor racks stocked with hundreds of items and everything was $5 or less...I made out like a bandit...
> 
> 
> Wow! Too cool, I would love to do that. I would still be there, wondering what I would do with all my goodies. Great deal on those Gucci loafers.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Found 2 great new without tags dresses today for under $15 both.
> First is a Derek Lam angled hem dress that retailed for $325, and second is a Susana Monaco leather skirt dress that retailed for $368. The lambs leather on this dress is soft like buttah..
> View attachment 2658353
> View attachment 2658354


 Those are gorgeous dresses, I need some pretty dresses. I think I am about to go shopping.


----------



## ReiChan1

I just brought myself an lavender Akris Jacket for $30, down from above $1000! Barely used, and fits great. Going to STA more often now.


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> Great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds DO think alike...I was wearing suede yesterday...Coach Soho Suede Shoulder Bag...got overshadowed by my BV bought the same day
> 
> 
> 
> Shop now, purge later...with deals like these...congrats!




Cute bag.


----------



## Daniac

scbear00 said:


> Huge haul today!  Remember that Nashville consignment store that has been so good to my boyfriend?  Today they had a 'tag sale' to move old merchandise.  They set up outdoor racks stocked with hundreds of items and everything was $5 or less...I made out like a bandit...
> 
> 40 items...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,573 (consignment prices) for $87.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few examples...
> 
> BRAND NEW men's gucci loafers-- $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy blazer-- $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Top-- $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two vintage purses-- $5/per
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni dress-- $3



Wow, what a great haul!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

OMG - great haul!


----------



## Daniac

One of the Salvation Army's near me was having their monthly Auction today.  I went to check out some of the bags as they had previously been suspended from the ceiling and you were not able to inspect them.  They bring everything out for inspection 1 hour before the auction starts.

Of course the bags were pretty much all fake with the exception of a few Coach bags.  The "Auctioneer" stated that the bags are not authenticated so you take your chances on bidding/buying them.  I can not believe that people were actually bidding upwards of $70 for a PLASTIC fake Chanel bag!  I mean there is no way that anyone could think that it was leather.  

The prices they were getting for the auction items was ridiculous, I think a lot of folks get caught up in the bidding and can't stop themselves.  

I spent a few hours going through the racks, and picked up a Theory shirt and a long wool sweater vest.

I NEVER find shoes, especially designer shoes in the thrift stores I go to.  Last week I found black Ferragamo's in the US.  Today I found red leather slingbacks for $6.99.  

I stupidly didn't buy them as the shoes are final sale and they need to be repaired, I wasn't sure if it would be possible to replace the elastic on the back of the "slings".  They are all stretched out and fall off my heels, after getting home and googling (should have done that in the store!) I see that it can be done quite easily, so I'll be going back there first thing on Monday morning and hopefully they didn't sell the shoes in the 20 minutes between the time I left and they closed.  

The leather tabs under the logo hardware have also come loose, but it's not noticeable and I think some crazy glue should fix it?


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Oh that sucks!! that just means that you are getting closer to finding it. One of the first big items I thrifted was a LV mono papillion bag for ten bucks.



Seriously suck-y! But thanks for the optimism...and congrats on a $10 LV...my day will come 



scbear00 said:


> Huge haul today!  Remember that Nashville consignment store that has been so good to my boyfriend?  Today they had a 'tag sale' to move old merchandise.  They set up outdoor racks stocked with hundreds of items and everything was $5 or less...I made out like a bandit...
> 
> 40 items...
> 
> $1,573 (consignment prices) for $87.50!
> 
> A few examples...
> 
> BRAND NEW men's gucci loafers-- $5
> 
> Givenchy blazer-- $2
> 
> Milly Top-- $1
> 
> Two vintage purses-- $5/per
> 
> Missoni dress-- $3



Congrats...huge score!



elvisgurly said:


> Cute bag.



Thanks...the Coach-nado continues...found a mid-to-late 80's City Bag at GW yesterday for $9.99. And I have a 91-92 Coach Dakota Cartwright due to arrive Monday...a rare-for-me ebay purchase for $24.49 shipped. I'll post pics when she arrives.


----------



## JOODLZ

Daniac said:


> One of the Salvation Army's near me was having their monthly Auction today.  I went to check out some of the bags as they had previously been suspended from the ceiling and you were not able to inspect them.  They bring everything out for inspection 1 hour before the auction starts.
> 
> Of course the bags were pretty much all fake with the exception of a few Coach bags.  The "Auctioneer" stated that the bags are not authenticated so you take your chances on bidding/buying them.  I can not believe that people were actually bidding upwards of $70 for a PLASTIC fake Chanel bag!  I mean there is no way that anyone could think that it was leather.
> 
> The prices they were getting for the auction items was ridiculous, I think a lot of folks get caught up in the bidding and can't stop themselves.
> 
> I spent a few hours going through the racks, and picked up a Theory shirt and a long wool sweater vest.
> 
> I NEVER find shoes, especially designer shoes in the thrift stores I go to.  Last week I found black Ferragamo's in the US.  Today I found red leather slingbacks for $6.99.
> 
> I stupidly didn't buy them as the shoes are final sale and they need to be repaired, I wasn't sure if it would be possible to replace the elastic on the back of the "slings".  They are all stretched out and fall off my heels, after getting home and googling (should have done that in the store!) I see that it can be done quite easily, so I'll be going back there first thing on Monday morning and hopefully they didn't sell the shoes in the 20 minutes between the time I left and they closed.
> 
> The leather tabs under the logo hardware have also come loose, but it's not noticeable and I think some crazy glue should fix it?



Gorgeous red shoes!!! You might want to re-consider the crazy glue. It's not real flexible and I've not had great success using it on leather. Maybe check a craft store or Walmart for a leather glue that would be more suitable...just a suggestion


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Nothing too exciting this week. As usual I got more for my kids than me LOL. My girls were with me so this is what they grabbed:





Clockwise from top left; Un Deux Trois dress $4, Bobs shoes $3, Justice dress $4, Gap skirt $4, Gymboree Equestrian Club cap $2, American Girl McKenna dress $4, Fit flops for DD $10, swim top (brand tag cut off) $1.50

And this is what I got:




Cute bracelet for $1, These BCBG Max Azria jeweled flats for $3 and this AX Armani dress for $15 (half price). 

Closeup of bracelet


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Hi Ladies,

This is what less than $20 will buy around here...


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Continued... eight pic limitation


----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is what less than $20 will buy around here...




Holy cow! Great scarves, that Hermes, I die!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Thank you Chow! I am so happy with anything I find these days. Unforunately because I work ten hour shifts at my temp job (working there until I finish grad school), Saturday is the only day that I can thrift shop. Sometimes, I thrift one or two stores, but on Saturdays I try to visit as many as I can like around ten to fifteen. I spend a lot of money on gas and food. I guess its not a lot to some just a full tank of gas. I use to never shop on Saturdays because of the amount of shoppers and I would never go on sale days. Times have changed.


----------



## authenticplease

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is what less than $20 will buy around here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [G]




Lots of lovely scarves


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


>


Wow! Hermes...Gucci...under $20! That's what I'm talkin" about, that's how you do it!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Lazlo?


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo?


 I don't know Chow...


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Seriously suck-y! But thanks for the optimism...and congrats on a $10 LV...my day will come
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats...huge score!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...the Coach-nado continues...found a mid-to-late 80's City Bag at GW yesterday for $9.99. And I have a 91-92 Coach Dakota Cartwright due to arrive Monday...a rare-for-me ebay purchase for $24.49 shipped. I'll post pics when she arrives.


 Nice coach Joodlz. Hey, did you know Coach is closing 70 of their stores?


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I don't know Chow...


 I look forward to her Sunday morning thrift...


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

scbear00 said:


> Huge haul today!  Remember that Nashville consignment store that has been so good to my boyfriend?  Today they had a 'tag sale' to move old merchandise.  They set up outdoor racks stocked with hundreds of items and everything was $5 or less...I made out like a bandit...
> 
> 40 items...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1,573 (consignment prices) for $87.50!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few examples...
> 
> BRAND NEW men's gucci loafers-- $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy blazer-- $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milly Top-- $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two vintage purses-- $5/per
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni dress-- $3





Those Gucci Shoes are amazing they look better than some in store models I've seen on sale for close to what the original consignment price was


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> I look forward to her Sunday morning thrift...


Yeah I know, gettin' up with the chickens and whimsical stories.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Yeah I know, gettin' up with the chickens and whimsical stories.


 And cats & roses!


----------



## lazlo8

I'm here I'm here ...  you all know I thrift like a mofo I'm just a bit behind ...  You guys are nice


----------



## ladyash

Sooo I may have just purchased a late Victorian bracelet...and now I'm on a spending ban again! Will post pics when I get it  Hopefully it fits but I measured and checked a bunch of times to make sure it would fit my wrist. It says it's 6.5 inches and my wrist measured is just under 6 inches. *crossing fingers*


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> I'm here I'm here ... you all know I thrift like a mofo I'm just a bit behind ... You guys are nice


 Ok Laz you get a pass this time, where are the great finds?


----------



## kcarmona

Scored this cute Free People sweater at Goodwill for $5. Also spotted a Mulberry For Target crossbody bag but it wasn't really my style. It was the pink cheetah print mini crossbody. My first instinct was to pick it up but I'm slowly learning to buy things I acutally like and not just because of the tag  I also saw a Prada in the handbags section but I was really unsure of the authenticity and it was $10. I'm so bad at differentiating between fakes and the real stuff!


----------



## Daniac

JOODLZ said:


> Gorgeous red shoes!!! You might want to re-consider the crazy glue. It's not real flexible and I've not had great success using it on leather. Maybe check a craft store or Walmart for a leather glue that would be more suitable...just a suggestion



Other than the straps and the flap of lether under the metal logo the shoes are in fantastic condition so I'm going to take them to a cobbler to get repaired.  

I called the store first thing this morning to see if they still had the shoe, they are not open to the public on Sundays so they are going to hold the shoes for me until tomorrow.  

I was prowling around ebay earlier and fell in LOVE with a bag, of course the bidding whet higher than what I was willing to pay.  

So now it's my mission to find one!  






I can across a local person selling a whack load of vintage bags on Kijiji (It's kind of like Craigslist.)  I dislike it when they don't put prices down, because then you know it's going to be exorbitantly high.  I emailed to inquire about a couple of the bags but I'm not holding out any hope that they will be within my budget.

Here is a link to his/her listings, quite a lot of very nice bags (if they're authentic!)

http://www.kijiji.ca/o-posters-other-ads/53363064

Yasmeen


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Sooo I may have just purchased a late Victorian bracelet...and now I'm on a spending ban again! Will post pics when I get it  Hopefully it fits but I measured and checked a bunch of times to make sure it would fit my wrist. It says it's 6.5 inches and my wrist measured is just under 6 inches. *crossing fingers*


 Is it a mourning bracelet? I love Victorian mourning jewelry. Pics please!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> I'm here I'm here ... you all know I thrift like a mofo I'm just a bit behind ... You guys are nice


 We miss you, hope hubs and kitties are ok!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> Is it a mourning bracelet? I love Victorian mourning jewelry. Pics please!



Unfortunately no, but the seller I bought from has a couple he newly listed today: 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VICTORIAN-9C...s_VintageFineJewellery_CA&hash=item2ed352b136

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/EARLY-VICTOR...s_VintageFineJewellery_CA&hash=item540b771d34

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ANTIQUE-9CT-...s_VintageFineJewellery_CA&hash=item58b179f74f

I think I've talked about my obsession with the Victorian and Edwardian periods on here before, but so far I don't think I own anything that old. This will be my first real Victorian piece that isn't either inspired or revival. We do have a very old pair of earrings that I think might be Victorian but I've never seen anything like them to compare to. They are gold studs and the back closure are attached with like a safety chain so you can't lose the backs off them. They were something we found when my grandma passed away and now they live at my aunts with the rest of the jewellery in a box we found. I'm pretty sure most of that jewellery was old late Victorian or Edwardian since my grandma never wore jewellery. Next time I go home I should ask her if I can go through the box again and look at everything since I was 16 when we found the jewellery box and now I can't remember what else was in there other than those earrings.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Unfortunately no, but the seller I bought from has a couple he newly listed today:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VICTORIAN-9C...s_VintageFineJewellery_CA&hash=item2ed352b136
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/EARLY-VICTOR...s_VintageFineJewellery_CA&hash=item540b771d34
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ANTIQUE-9CT-...s_VintageFineJewellery_CA&hash=item58b179f74f
> 
> I think I've talked about my obsession with the Victorian and Edwardian periods on here before, but so far I don't think I own anything that old. This will be my first real Victorian piece that isn't either inspired or revival. We do have a very old pair of earrings that I think might be Victorian but I've never seen anything like them to compare to. They are gold studs and the back closure are attached with like a safety chain so you can't lose the backs off them. They were something we found when my grandma passed away and now they live at my aunts with the rest of the jewellery in a box we found. I'm pretty sure most of that jewellery was old late Victorian or Edwardian since my grandma never wore jewellery. Next time I go home I should ask her if I can go through the box again and look at everything since I was 16 when we found the jewellery box and now I can't remember what else was in there other than those earrings.


 I love this jewelry! I wanted to start collecting, but it is spendy...


You would LOVE Cape May, New Jersey. It is the quaintest Victorian town. In the fall the B & B's open their doors to tours, great fun and lots of amazing architecture and furniture. I've been going there for 40 yrs and I still love it!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> I love this jewelry! I wanted to start collecting, but it is spendy...
> 
> 
> You would LOVE Cape May, New Jersey. It is the quaintest Victorian town. In the fall the B & B's open their doors to tours, great fun and lots of amazing architecture and furniture. I've been going there for 40 yrs and I still love it!



I find that a lot of the mourning jewellery goes really high even the ones in bad shape! I'm more the romantic Victorian era type so I'm all over anything with flowers or lace etc. 

I'm originally from a small town that has a lot of great Victorian houses and B&B's but my dream is to win the lottery and buy an old Victorian so that I can re-store it and pack it full of Victorian furniture! Speaking of which...This is currently up for sale on a Facebook group back home for $475. If I had a place to put it I would make my mom buy  and store it for me and then figure out how to get it to me here. I'm in love. But then I remind myself that I share a tiny condo with a roommate and live 17 stories high which makes owning pretty Victorian furniture next to impossible because of the size and weight of pieces made with solid wood. https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...1_10152105897717181_5611791917371382240_n.jpg


----------



## Daniac

ladyash said:


> I find that a lot of the mourning jewellery goes really high even the ones in bad shape! I'm more the romantic Victorian era type so I'm all over anything with flowers or lace etc.
> 
> I'm originally from a small town that has a lot of great Victorian houses and B&B's but my dream is to win the lottery and buy an old Victorian so that I can re-store it and pack it full of Victorian furniture! Speaking of which...This is currently up for sale on a Facebook group back home for $475. If I had a place to put it I would make my mom buy  and store it for me and then figure out how to get it to me here. I'm in love. But then I remind myself that I share a tiny condo with a roommate and live 17 stories high which makes owning pretty Victorian furniture next to impossible because of the size and weight of pieces made with solid wood. https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...1_10152105897717181_5611791917371382240_n.jpg



I LOVE that sofa!  I've wanted one of those for years.  There was a small settee in the The goodwill I went to last week but it wasn't for sale.  I would have totally grabbed it if it was!


----------



## rjshops

ladyash said:


> I'm originally from a small town that has a lot of great Victorian houses and B&B's but my dream is to win the lottery and buy an old Victorian so that I can re-store it and pack it full of Victorian furniture! Speaking of which...This is currently up for sale on a Facebook group back home for $475.



OMG -- Ab Fab! I love it!!!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I find that a lot of the mourning jewellery goes really high even the ones in bad shape! I'm more the romantic Victorian era type so I'm all over anything with flowers or lace etc.
> 
> I'm originally from a small town that has a lot of great Victorian houses and B&B's but my dream is to win the lottery and buy an old Victorian so that I can re-store it and pack it full of Victorian furniture! Speaking of which...This is currently up for sale on a Facebook group back home for $475. If I had a place to put it I would make my mom buy  and store it for me and then figure out how to get it to me here. I'm in love. But then I remind myself that I share a tiny condo with a roommate and live 17 stories high which makes owning pretty Victorian furniture next to impossible because of the size and weight of pieces made with solid wood. https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...1_10152105897717181_5611791917371382240_n.jpg




That is a steal for that sofa! They don't make furniture of that quality anymore.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is my new to me $5 coat. I absolutely adore it! It is so European. Wish I had gotten it before Germany vacation. I probably still would not have taken it though...it is seriously heavy! It is fitted at the waist & very long. If I was a tad shorter it would be floor length!

Oilily coat $5








And speaking of Germany I only had time to go to one Humana thrift store while I was there. There is way too much to see & do. All I found was this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. I was really hoping for a German designer that would be new to me, but this was such a happy, little cardi it had to come home with me.

Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. 10 Euro (about $13.60)


----------



## JOODLZ

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Nothing too exciting this week. As usual I got more for my kids than me LOL. My girls were with me so this is what they grabbed:
> 
> Clockwise from top left; Un Deux Trois dress $4, Bobs shoes $3, Justice dress $4, Gap skirt $4, Gymboree Equestrian Club cap $2, American Girl McKenna dress $4, Fit flops for DD $10, swim top (brand tag cut off) $1.50
> 
> And this is what I got:
> 
> Cute bracelet for $1, These BCBG Max Azria jeweled flats for $3 and this AX Armani dress for $15 (half price).
> 
> Closeup of bracelet



Great stuff...wish they made kid's clothes in my size LOLOL!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is what less than $20 will buy around here...





2goodeyestoo said:


> Continued... eight pic limitation




WOWZA...whatta score...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Nice coach Joodlz. Hey, did you know Coach is closing 70 of their stores?



Thanks...no I hadn't heard about the store closings...maybe I should open one up! Following up on the recent discussion about purging (lol)...I think it's time. Maybe I am a hoarder, but at least I'm neat about it (more lol). Here's most of my collection...there are still bags in the front hall closet!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow! My stores are full of crappy Kmart scarves and fake bags! Where are you???



2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is what less than $20 will buy around here...


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> I'm here I'm here ...  you all know I thrift like a mofo I'm just a bit behind ...  You guys are nice



YAY...laz lives...missed you too! Wanna see your thriftin' like a mofo stuff


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...no I hadn't heard about the store closings...maybe I should open one up! Following up on the recent discussion about purging (lol)...I think it's time. Maybe I am a hoarder, but at least I'm neat about it (more lol). Here's most of my collection...there are still bags in the front hall closet!



Wow!  what a family......and so nicely displayed!!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new to me $5 coat. I absolutely adore it! It is so European. Wish I had gotten it before Germany vacation. I probably still would not have taken it though...it is seriously heavy! It is fitted at the waist & very long. If I was a tad shorter it would be floor length!
> 
> Oilily coat $5
> View attachment 2662072
> View attachment 2662073
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662074
> View attachment 2662075
> 
> 
> And speaking of Germany I only had time to go to one Humana thrift store while I was there. There is way too much to see & do. All I found was this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. I was really hoping for a German designer that would be new to me, but this was such a happy, little cardi it had to come home with me.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. 10 Euro (about $13.60)
> View attachment 2662076



Love, love, love the coat!


----------



## JOODLZ

authenticplease said:


> Wow!  what a family......and so nicely displayed!!



Thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new to me $5 coat. I absolutely adore it! It is so European. Wish I had gotten it before Germany vacation. I probably still would not have taken it though...it is seriously heavy! It is fitted at the waist & very long. If I was a tad shorter it would be floor length!
> 
> Oilily coat $5
> View attachment 2662072
> View attachment 2662073
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662074
> View attachment 2662075
> 
> 
> And speaking of Germany I only had time to go to one Humana thrift store while I was there. There is way too much to see & do. All I found was this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. I was really hoping for a German designer that would be new to me, but this was such a happy, little cardi it had to come home with me.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. 10 Euro (about $13.60)
> View attachment 2662076



Oilily makes stunning, detailed, beautifully constructed items!  Retail on that coat was high....probably $500+. They are a Dutch company that uses fabulous bright color combos, embroidery and gorgeous materials. 

I used to purchase two dresses each season for my daughter there for events/holidays/photos and I paid @$200-$250 for sizes 6-11 girls.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I had no idea Oliliy made adult clothing - I've only ever seen kids stuff. I've thrifted so much Olily for my kids over the years. They make beautiful clothing. 



authenticplease said:


> Oilily makes stunning, detailed, beautifully constructed items!  Retail on that coat was high....probably $500+. They are a Dutch company that uses fabulous bright color combos, embroidery and gorgeous materials.
> 
> I used to purchase two dresses each season for my daughter there for events/holidays/photos and I paid @$200-$250 for sizes 6-11 girls.


----------



## elvisgurly

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is what less than $20 will buy around here...




You're definitely the scarf queen.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...no I hadn't heard about the store closings...maybe I should open one up! Following up on the recent discussion about purging (lol)...I think it's time. Maybe I am a hoarder, but at least I'm neat about it (more lol). Here's most of my collection...there are still bags in the front hall closet!


 Great collection and neatly displayed.


----------



## Raven3766

I found this Botkier for $8...
http://


----------



## Daniac

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new to me $5 coat. I absolutely adore it! It is so European. Wish I had gotten it before Germany vacation. I probably still would not have taken it though...it is seriously heavy! It is fitted at the waist & very long. If I was a tad shorter it would be floor length!
> 
> Oilily coat $5
> View attachment 2662072
> View attachment 2662073
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662074
> View attachment 2662075
> 
> 
> And speaking of Germany I only had time to go to one Humana thrift store while I was there. There is way too much to see & do. All I found was this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. I was really hoping for a German designer that would be new to me, but this was such a happy, little cardi it had to come home with me.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. 10 Euro (about $13.60)
> View attachment 2662076



I love the coat!  The detailing looks very Scandinavian with the rose motif.

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...no I hadn't heard about the store closings...maybe I should open one up! Following up on the recent discussion about purging (lol)...I think it's time. Maybe I am a hoarder, but at least I'm neat about it (more lol). Here's most of my collection...there are still bags in the front hall closet!



OMG!  Handbag heaven!  Okay, I'm coming down to go shopping with you!  

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Holy cow! My stores are full of crappy Kmart scarves and fake bags! Where are you???



Mine too!  I can never find silk scarves and if I do they're all cheaply made ones. 

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Botkier for $8...
> http://




Sooooooooo jealous!  she's lovely!  

Yasmeen


----------



## LuxeDeb

Daniac said:


> One of the Salvation Army's near me was having their monthly Auction today.  I went to check out some of the bags as they had previously been suspended from the ceiling and you were not able to inspect them.  They bring everything out for inspection 1 hour before the auction starts.
> 
> Of course the bags were pretty much all fake with the exception of a few Coach bags.  The "Auctioneer" stated that the bags are not authenticated so you take your chances on bidding/buying them.  I can not believe that people were actually bidding upwards of $70 for a PLASTIC fake Chanel bag!  I mean there is no way that anyone could think that it was leather.
> 
> The prices they were getting for the auction items was ridiculous, I think a lot of folks get caught up in the bidding and can't stop themselves.
> 
> I spent a few hours going through the racks, and picked up a Theory shirt and a long wool sweater vest.
> 
> I NEVER find shoes, especially designer shoes in the thrift stores I go to.  Last week I found black Ferragamo's in the US.  Today I found red leather slingbacks for $6.99.
> 
> I stupidly didn't buy them as the shoes are final sale and they need to be repaired, I wasn't sure if it would be possible to replace the elastic on the back of the "slings".  They are all stretched out and fall off my heels, after getting home and googling (should have done that in the store!) I see that it can be done quite easily, so I'll be going back there first thing on Monday morning and hopefully they didn't sell the shoes in the 20 minutes between the time I left and they closed.
> 
> The leather tabs under the logo hardware have also come loose, but it's not noticeable and I think some crazy glue should fix it?


 
Cute Ferragamos. If glue does not work maybe try double sided tape.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Nothing too exciting this week. As usual I got more for my kids than me LOL. My girls were with me so this is what they grabbed:
> 
> Clockwise from top left; Un Deux Trois dress $4, Bobs shoes $3, Justice dress $4, Gap skirt $4, Gymboree Equestrian Club cap $2, American Girl McKenna dress $4, Fit flops for DD $10, swim top (brand tag cut off) $1.50
> 
> And this is what I got:
> Cute bracelet for $1, These BCBG Max Azria jeweled flats for $3 and this AX Armani dress for $15 (half price).
> 
> Closeup of bracelet


 
Fun kids clothes. Adorable bracelet!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is what less than $20 will buy around here...


 
Beautiful scarves! I really like the first one. I am going to try to hit a Value Village when I go to Canada later this year. I would love to add to my Hermes collection! I think they are a sister store to Savers.



scbear00 said:


> Huge haul today!  Remember that Nashville consignment store that has been so good to my boyfriend?  Today they had a 'tag sale' to move old merchandise.  They set up outdoor racks stocked with hundreds of items and everything was $5 or less...I made out like a bandit...
> 
> 40 items...
> $1,573 (consignment prices) for $87.50!
> A few examples...
> 
> BRAND NEW men's gucci loafers-- $5
> Givenchy blazer-- $2
> Milly Top-- $1
> Two vintage purses-- $5/per
> Missoni dress-- $3


 
 Super haul! Love the Givenchy blazer! You have got a lucky boyfriend. Great shoes.



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...no I hadn't heard about the store closings...maybe I should open one up! Following up on the recent discussion about purging (lol)...I think it's time. Maybe I am a hoarder, but at least I'm neat about it (more lol). Here's most of my collection...there are still bags in the front hall closet!


 
Yowza! Nice set up. Who is in charge of dusting it???



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I had no idea Oliliy made adult clothing - I've only ever seen kids stuff. I've thrifted so much Olily for my kids over the years. They make beautiful clothing.


 
I love the Dutch heritage & story behind Oilily. I was not super famaliar with their adults items. Some rich gal pals of mine said it is $1000 coat!




			
				Raven3766 said:
			
		

> I found this Botkier for $8...


 
Very nice!


----------



## Daniac

LuxeDeb said:


> Cute Ferragamos. If glue does not work maybe try double sided tape.
> 
> Beautiful scarves! I really like the first one. I am going to try to hit a Value Village when I go to Canada later this year. I would love to add to my Hermes collection! I think they are a sister store to Savers.



Thankfully the shoes are still there!  I called the store yesterday (they are closed Sundays but the volunteers are there cleaning and restocking) so I hoped someone would answer the phone.  They are holding the shoes for me until I can get there after work today.  

I think I'm just going to them to a cobbler to repair as I don't want to make a mess of it.  They shoe are in such fantastic condition other than those 2 issues.

Unfortunately the Value Villages up here (in my area anyway - West of the GTA) are CRAP!  They are overpriced and are full of lower end "mall" clothes.  I haven't been to any in Toronto yet, but I hear that the one at Bloor and Lansdowne is supposed to be pretty good and they have a separate Vintage section.

Where in Canada are you going?

Yasmeen


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Daniac said:


> Thankfully the shoes are still there!  I called the store yesterday (they are closed Sundays but the volunteers are there cleaning and restocking) so I hoped someone would answer the phone.  They are holding the shoes for me until I can get there after work today.
> 
> I think I'm just going to them to a cobbler to repair as I don't want to make a mess of it.  They shoe are in such fantastic condition other than those 2 issues.
> 
> Unfortunately the Value Villages up here (in my area anyway - West of the GTA) are CRAP!  They are overpriced and are full of lower end "mall" clothes.  I haven't been to any in Toronto yet, but I hear that the one at Bloor and Lansdowne is supposed to be pretty good and they have a separate Vintage section.
> 
> Where in Canada are you going?
> 
> Yasmeen




the west end ones aren't the best for highend but the one at Dixie and dundas usually has a good denim selection jbrands, 7FAM, and such its ususally the handbag and accessories sections that are lacking in these suburban stores


----------



## kcarmona

Kind of random but I was just watching Keeping Up With The Kardashians and Kris sold one of her used Birkins for $30! Kim was like "Wow mom you should of asked for at least $100" LOL!


----------



## chowlover2

kcarmona said:


> Kind of random but I was just watching Keeping Up With The Kardashians and Kris sold one of her used Birkins for $30! Kim was like "Wow mom you should of asked for at least $100" LOL!


 I don't think it was a real Birkin, they sell those in Kim's Ebay store. I have the feeling it was a lookalike from Shoedazzle ( online lookalikes ) which Kim is a co-owner of.


----------



## kcarmona

chowlover2 said:


> I don't think it was a real Birkin, they sell those in Kim's Ebay store. I have the feeling it was a lookalike from Shoedazzle ( online lookalikes ) which Kim is a co-owner of.


Ohh that makes more sense lol. I was like are you kidding me?!


----------



## Tuuli35

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new to me $5 coat. I absolutely adore it! It is so European. Wish I had gotten it before Germany vacation. I probably still would not have taken it though...it is seriously heavy! It is fitted at the waist & very long. If I was a tad shorter it would be floor length!
> 
> Oilily coat $5
> View attachment 2662072
> View attachment 2662073
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662074
> View attachment 2662075
> 
> 
> And speaking of Germany I only had time to go to one Humana thrift store while I was there. There is way too much to see & do. All I found was this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. I was really hoping for a German designer that would be new to me, but this was such a happy, little cardi it had to come home with me.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. 10 Euro (about $13.60)
> View attachment 2662076




I really love this coat. Oilily is great brand but actually pretty pricy. I own few of their bags and they hold up great, one is almost 5 years old and looks pretty much the same as the day I got it. 
Honestly, I am amazed that you found any designer item in Humana at all, I never had such luck when I lived in Germany.


----------



## djdj

Daniac said:


> I finally had a good day thrifting yesterday.  I went to the Salvation Army in the town where the "rich folk" live!
> 
> I had stupidly left a Max Mara dress behind in another store the day before and I was kicking myself for not buying it, but now I can let it go.
> 
> I think this is just a cheap little shrug but I fell in love with it.  $5.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../WBQjAatO_DQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_224602.jpg
> 
> Hugo Boss Blouse.  $5.99
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../MXcQmRNfOnU/w415-h553-no/20140516_225052.jpg
> 
> Pure & Co handknit tank.  $5.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../hc9ySVhCIWs/w415-h553-no/20140516_225230.jpg
> 
> Sarah Pacini (Made in Italy) Art To Wear/Lagenlook
> Taupe Striped Asymmetric Tank/Cami/Shell Linen/Cotton blend?  $3.99
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...yFvSKQBQ/w415-h553-no/20140516_225609_HDR.jpg
> 
> Comptoir des Cotonniers - Farwest Tunic Dress Linen/Cotton. $5.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../jJoLEVp0mlI/w415-h553-no/20140516_230042.jpg
> 
> Liz Claiborne Linen Jacket - $5.99 (I have been looking everywhere for a linen jean jacket, but the only place I could find them was Value Village and they were all too big and triple the price!)
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../Zduq30pLo8I/w415-h553-no/20140516_230653.jpg
> 
> Imitz (Denmark) Shimmery Dusty Rose/Hunter Green lining long balloon skirt - $7.99
> It's a couple of sizes too big but I can hide a belt under the waist band detail.  :0)
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../mADcVjRHa9o/w415-h553-no/20140516_230845.jpg
> 
> In different light you can see the green come through the pink.
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-.../a25p1a_5tBk/w415-h553-no/20140516_231154.jpg
> 
> Dana Buchman Silk Front Zip Tank - $4.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../DBQDV3BgDyM/w415-h553-no/20140516_231518.jpg
> 
> A cute little belt to hold my too big skirts on!    Kudos Leather Belt (Made in Canada) - $5.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../w7_ninleIRE/w415-h553-no/20140516_231633.jpg
> 
> Jane Norman (London) Leopard Print Skirt - $7.99
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-.../H94YqUVMqq0/w415-h553-no/20140516_232015.jpg
> 
> Kataya (Canadian - Zoe Zimmerman a local designer) Green Jersey Tunic - $7.99
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../Q7COVGkoEjI/w415-h553-no/20140516_232246.jpg
> 
> Hirsch (Germany) Shiny Black Cotton Blend Maxi Skirt that can be unzipped to make it shorter - $7.99
> It's a bit big but there is a drawstring so it'll work out okay!  :0)
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../bkDQv7p1tXA/w415-h553-no/20140516_232448.jpg
> 
> Partially unzipped.
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../0ePAvhjoQ_8/w415-h553-no/20140516_232623.jpg
> 
> Theyskens' Theory Sotto F Skirt (Silk & Spandex) - $5.99
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../hVUns443aws/w415-h553-no/20140516_233002.jpg
> 
> Rodier (Made in France 1990's?) Black Cotton Wrap Around Skirt - $5.99
> I don't think anyone wore this, the condition is excellent.
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../fZPhrIuljp0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233308.jpg
> 
> Georges Rech Synonyme Wool Mohair Alpaca Maxi Skirt - $7.99
> This one is a bit too big I'll just belt it, it was far to gorgeous to leave behind!
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-.../MOJqBxhcLD0/w415-h553-no/20140516_233535.jpg
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-.../gdddeGMRUHA/w737-h553-no/20140516_233526.jpg
> 
> I bought a few other pieces but they're nothing special.  I can't believe I managed to spend over 4 1/2 hours in that tiny little store!
> 
> Yasmeen


Theyskens' Theory skirt is awesome!! which SA did you go??


----------



## heartoflove

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...no I hadn't heard about the store closings...maybe I should open one up! Following up on the recent discussion about purging (lol)...I think it's time. Maybe I am a hoarder, but at least I'm neat about it (more lol). Here's most of my collection...there are still bags in the front hall closet!




Amazing display!!! Do you stare at it every day? Because I would, haha.


----------



## Daniac

djdj said:


> Theyskens' Theory skirt is awesome!! which SA did you go??



Shhhhh (Oakville!)   

I had a great day thrifting today even thoiugh "I" wasn't going out to shop, I was taking a friend thrifting for the first time.  Well needless to say, she didn't have the patience to pick through everything.................

So I came home with my red Ferragamo's!   

At Goodwill we didn't have much time since they close at 5:30.  I managed to find 4 awesome dresses, a black Theory, a black velvet and silk Emanuel Ungaro, a Pink Silk Nanette Lepore and a Pink & Black Gauzy Silk Nicole Miller and wouldn't you know it they were all 1 size too small!  :cry: 

It was painful leaving them behind..... 

Since the only option we had left was Value Village I took her there.  Now I need to formally apologize to the thrifiting fairies for my earlier comment about VV!

I had no idea it was 50% off day until I got to the cash register.  

Pictures tomorrow!  But...........  I got an Yves St. Laurent Silk Scarf ($1.50) and an old beat up leather lined leather Bally bag ($1.50), hopefully she can be cleaned up and restored.  And if it's "real" a Zac Posen Evening bag, not sure if it's embossed leather or python, as well as a few other things.


----------



## scbear00

Had to show off a few more of last week's finds before bed.  There are two amazing thrift stores (in addition to that consignment store) that I cannot get enough of lately!

Ellen Tracy dress-- $3










Fab velvet Ungaro blazer-- $5





It needs to be pressed, but I found this Holland & Sherry Bespoke dress shirt (made on Saddle Row) for $.99!









United Colors of Benneton blazer (the tag was covered by a dry cleaning tag, so I don't think that the tagger knew what it was).  It was a pretty dingy looking, but my fail proof soak worked well and it is brilliant white again!  $2.50





Brand new Sam Edelmans and White/Black Market shoes-- $5 each


----------



## sanibelle

Well...

I really wish I knew how to post pictures to show you my find!!

I bought MY FIRST LV bag!  So excited! It is a Speedy 30 in the Monogram print, in very nice vintage condition.  Made in USA in 1993.  She was the original owner.  Found it on CL and bought her for the amazing price of..
wait for it...
$50!!

Yeah, I couldn't believe it either.  

But I found an awesome video on YT and they were showing how to authenticate a vintage speedy, and when I saw it, it passed every test.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Great collection and neatly displayed.



Thanks...it took quite a bit of "doing"! I waffled about arranging them by color, style or age...or favorites


----------



## JOODLZ

raven3766 said:


> i found this botkier for $8...
> http://



g-o-r-g-e-o-u-s!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Daniac said:


> OMG!  Handbag heaven!  Okay, I'm coming down to go shopping with you!
> 
> Yasmeen



Thanks 



LuxeDeb said:


> Yowza! Nice set up. Who is in charge of dusting it???



Thanks...I need one of those long-handled swiffer thingies!



kcarmona said:


> Kind of random but I was just watching Keeping Up With The Kardashians and Kris sold one of her used Birkins for $30! Kim was like "Wow mom you should of asked for at least $100" LOL!



Say what???



chowlover2 said:


> I don't think it was a real Birkin, they sell those in Kim's Ebay store. I have the feeling it was a lookalike from Shoedazzle ( online lookalikes ) which Kim is a co-owner of.



That's more like it.



kcarmona said:


> Ohh that makes more sense lol. I was like are you kidding me?!



Seriously...LOLOL!



heartoflove said:


> Amazing display!!! Do you stare at it every day? Because I would, haha.



Thanks...Maybe I should just sit in front of it and stay outta GW...yeah right!


----------



## JOODLZ

scbear00 said:


> Had to show off a few more of last week's finds before bed.  There are two amazing thrift stores (in addition to that consignment store) that I cannot get enough of lately!
> 
> Ellen Tracy dress-- $3
> 
> Fab velvet Ungaro blazer-- $5
> 
> It needs to be pressed, but I found this Holland & Sherry Bespoke dress shirt (made on Saddle Row) for $.99!
> 
> United Colors of Benneton blazer (the tag was covered by a dry cleaning tag, so I don't think that the tagger knew what it was).  It was a pretty dingy looking, but my fail proof soak worked well and it is brilliant white again!  $2.50
> 
> Brand new Sam Edelmans and White/Black Market shoes-- $5 each



Great stuff...love it all!



sanibelle said:


> Well...
> 
> I really wish I knew how to post pictures to show you my find!!
> 
> I bought MY FIRST LV bag!  So excited! It is a Speedy 30 in the Monogram print, in very nice vintage condition.  Made in USA in 1993.  She was the original owner.  Found it on CL and bought her for the amazing price of..
> wait for it...
> $50!!
> 
> Yeah, I couldn't believe it either.
> 
> But I found an awesome video on YT and they were showing how to authenticate a vintage speedy, and when I saw it, it passed every test.



WOWZA...hope you figure out how to post pics...I (and probably all of us) want to see...congrats!


----------



## Daniac

sanibelle said:


> Well...
> 
> I really wish I knew how to post pictures to show you my find!!
> 
> I bought MY FIRST LV bag!  So excited! It is a Speedy 30 in the Monogram print, in very nice vintage condition.  Made in USA in 1993.  She was the original owner.  Found it on CL and bought her for the amazing price of..
> wait for it...
> $50!!
> 
> Yeah, I couldn't believe it either.
> 
> But I found an awesome video on YT and they were showing how to authenticate a vintage speedy, and when I saw it, it passed every test.



WOW!  You scored big time!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my new to me $5 coat. I absolutely adore it! It is so European. Wish I had gotten it before Germany vacation. I probably still would not have taken it though...it is seriously heavy! It is fitted at the waist & very long. If I was a tad shorter it would be floor length!
> 
> Oilily coat $5
> View attachment 2662072
> View attachment 2662073
> 
> 
> View attachment 2662074
> View attachment 2662075
> 
> 
> And speaking of Germany I only had time to go to one Humana thrift store while I was there. There is way too much to see & do. All I found was this cute Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. I was really hoping for a German designer that would be new to me, but this was such a happy, little cardi it had to come home with me.
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan. 10 Euro (about $13.60)
> View attachment 2662076


What a gorgeous coat! Such detail on ti. 


JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...no I hadn't heard about the store closings...maybe I should open one up! Following up on the recent discussion about purging (lol)...I think it's time. Maybe I am a hoarder, but at least I'm neat about it (more lol). Here's most of my collection...there are still bags in the front hall closet!


WOW!! Nice way to display all your treasures 


kcarmona said:


> Scored this cute Free People sweater at Goodwill for $5. Also spotted a Mulberry For Target crossbody bag but it wasn't really my style. It was the pink cheetah print mini crossbody. My first instinct was to pick it up but I'm slowly learning to buy things I acutally like and not just because of the tag  I also saw a Prada in the handbags section but I was really unsure of the authenticity and it was $10. I'm so bad at differentiating between fakes and the real stuff!
> 
> View attachment 2661767


Umm, do you shop near Manchester, CT? I swear I saw a pink leopard print Mulberry for Target and a $10 Prada Saffiano, I held and studied it for about an hour & it was an excellent fake, but still a fake. 


Raven3766 said:


> I found this Botkier for $8...
> http://


Very nice Botkier Raven!


----------



## kcarmona

magdalinka said:


> What a gorgeous coat! Such detail on ti.
> 
> WOW!! Nice way to display all your treasures
> 
> Umm, do you shop near Manchester, CT? I swear I saw a pink leopard print Mulberry for Target and a $10 Prada Saffiano, I held and studied it for about an hour & it was an excellent fake, but still a fake.
> 
> Very nice Botkier Raven!


No, I'm actually in the South Florida area


----------



## Daniac

I can't stop thinking about the Pink Nicole Miller dress I saw yesterday, I'm going to have to go back to Goodwill and take another look at it to see if can alter it somehow.  Chances are it's gone since today is their monthly 50% off everything in the store sale.....

My finds from yesterday.  

The Zac Posen Loren Mini Crossbody - the clasp is missing a piece.  I'm going to email and see if I can buy a replacement clasp.







The picture does not do the colours on this scarf justice.






Guy St Honoré Exclusif






This sad little Bally bag is in rough shape.  The leather is sooooooooooo soft and it's lined in leather as well.  I bought it as a project bag to see if I could restore leather this soft.  At $2.99 I figured I had nothing to lose, I was pleasantly surprised to get to the cashier and find out everything was 50% off!


----------



## Daniac

Too many pictures so here's part two...

Scored these Stuart Weitzman's for $5.00!  






I love enamel jewelry so I had to grab this cheap little necklace.


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is what less than $20 will buy around here...


GORGEOUS! The scares are so beautiful. I always get so excited when someone finds a Hermes scarf for so little. Absolutely stunning colors on that Gucci scarf. You did so well!


Daniac said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Pink Nicole Miller dress I saw yesterday, I'm going to have to go back to Goodwill and take another look at it to see if can alter it somehow.  Chances are it's gone since today is their monthly 50% off everything in the store sale.....
> 
> My finds from yesterday.
> 
> The Zac Posen Loren Mini Crossbody - the clasp is missing a piece.  I'm going to email and see if I can buy a replacement clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture does not do the colours on this scarf justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy St Honoré Exclusif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sad little Bally bag is in rough shape.  The leather is sooooooooooo soft and it's lined in leather as well.  I bought it as a project bag to see if I could restore leather this soft.  At $2.99 I figured I had nothing to lose, I was pleasantly surprised to get to the cashier and find out everything was 50% off!


Pretty scarves and love the Zac Posen bag, hope you can get it fixed


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> What a gorgeous coat! Such detail on ti.
> 
> WOW!! Nice way to display all your treasures
> 
> Umm, do you shop near Manchester, CT? I swear I saw a pink leopard print Mulberry for Target and a $10 Prada Saffiano, I held and studied it for about an hour & it was an excellent fake, but still a fake.
> 
> Very nice Botkier Raven!


 
Thank Magda


----------



## Raven3766

Daniac said:


> Too many pictures so here's part two...
> 
> Scored these Stuart Weitzman's for $5.00!
> 
> 
> I love enamel jewelry so I had to grab this cheap little necklace.
> 
> I hope you can get the part for your Posen.The scarves are sweet and vintage enamel jewelry can never passed up.


----------



## scbear00

Daniac said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Pink Nicole Miller dress I saw yesterday, I'm going to have to go back to Goodwill and take another look at it to see if can alter it somehow.  Chances are it's gone since today is their monthly 50% off everything in the store sale.....
> 
> My finds from yesterday.
> 
> The Zac Posen Loren Mini Crossbody - the clasp is missing a piece.  I'm going to email and see if I can buy a replacement clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture does not do the colours on this scarf justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy St Honoré Exclusif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sad little Bally bag is in rough shape.  The leather is sooooooooooo soft and it's lined in leather as well.  I bought it as a project bag to see if I could restore leather this soft.  At $2.99 I figured I had nothing to lose, I was pleasantly surprised to get to the cashier and find out everything was 50% off!


Everything is so special-- especially that YSL scarf, it's so on trend right now!


----------



## heartoflove

I really wish there was a value village in ny/nj area. I am always jealous of the Hermes scarves you guys seem to find there. Not that I should complain too much because I found one last year at a random thrift for $8. But I'm addicted in the hunt!! With that said, because all you ladies have done so well lately, I went out yesterday. Nothing great to report at all. 

Went again today after work and while no Hermes, I found these at a consignment shop. Oh so comfy!!


----------



## chowlover2

Daniac said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Pink Nicole Miller dress I saw yesterday, I'm going to have to go back to Goodwill and take another look at it to see if can alter it somehow.  Chances are it's gone since today is their monthly 50% off everything in the store sale.....
> 
> 
> 
> My finds from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zac Posen Loren Mini Crossbody - the clasp is missing a piece.  I'm going to email and see if I can buy a replacement clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture does not do the colours on this scarf justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy St Honoré Exclusif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sad little Bally bag is in rough shape.  The leather is sooooooooooo soft and it's lined in leather as well.  I bought it as a project bag to see if I could restore leather this soft.  At $2.99 I figured I had nothing to lose, I was pleasantly surprised to get to the cashier and find out everything was 50% off!




Bally leather is like butta! You'll be able to rehabs her!


----------



## Ladybug09

been prepping. I'll try to post my finds tomorrow.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

heartoflove said:


> I really wish there was a value village in ny/nj area. I am always jealous of the Hermes scarves you guys seem to find there. Not that I should complain too much because I found one last year at a random thrift for $8. But I'm addicted in the hunt!! With that said, because all you ladies have done so well lately, I went out yesterday. Nothing great to report at all.
> 
> Went again today after work and while no Hermes, I found these at a consignment shop. Oh so comfy!!
> 
> View attachment 2664423
> View attachment 2664424


 I thought there were VV in the NJ/NY area, no?


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> WOW!! Nice way to display all your treasures



Thanks!



Daniac said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Pink Nicole Miller dress I saw yesterday, I'm going to have to go back to Goodwill and take another look at it to see if can alter it somehow.  Chances are it's gone since today is their monthly 50% off everything in the store sale.....
> 
> My finds from yesterday.
> 
> The Zac Posen Loren Mini Crossbody - the clasp is missing a piece.  I'm going to email and see if I can buy a replacement clasp.
> 
> The picture does not do the colours on this scarf justice.
> 
> Guy St Honoré Exclusif
> 
> This sad little Bally bag is in rough shape.  The leather is sooooooooooo soft and it's lined in leather as well.  I bought it as a project bag to see if I could restore leather this soft.  At $2.99 I figured I had nothing to lose, I was pleasantly surprised to get to the cashier and find out everything was 50% off!



Great stuff...love the scarves...and good luck with the Bally bag!


----------



## JOODLZ

Two more oldy-but-goody Coach bargains for me...a mid-to-late 80's bone City Bag from GW for $9.99 and a 1991-92 bone/BT Dakota Cartwright (made in Italy) BIN on ebay for $16.99 + $7.50 shipping.

Duuuh...I just realized I had posted the City Bag before...SENIOR MOMENT...LOLOL!


----------



## Espinosa

Found this at Value village. I have no idea if it's authentic yet.


----------



## heartoflove

Espinosa said:


> Found this at Value village. I have no idea if it's authentic yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664786
> View attachment 2664787




And this is why I want a VV!!
Actually I'm sure they're are a few on the tri-state area but it's not easily accessible and even I have my limits to traveling for thrifts (sitting in 2hr traffic being one). Haha.


----------



## Raven3766

heartoflove said:


> I really wish there was a value village in ny/nj area. I am always jealous of the Hermes scarves you guys seem to find there. Not that I should complain too much because I found one last year at a random thrift for $8. But I'm addicted in the hunt!! With that said, because all you ladies have done so well lately, I went out yesterday. Nothing great to report at all.
> 
> Went again today after work and while no Hermes, I found these at a consignment shop. Oh so comfy!!
> 
> View attachment 2664423
> View attachment 2664424


 
It looks as though you can stay in those all day, I love them!


----------



## Tomsmom

I've been in a horrible thrifting slump, but today was a good day in Manhattan with dd, Miss 15 

True Religion that fit me like a glove and they're straight leg!




Kate Spade zip around wallet




It felt so good to actually *find* something worth posting about, lol!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I've been in a horrible thrifting slump, but today was a good day in Manhattan with dd, Miss 15
> 
> True Religion that fit me like a glove and they're straight leg!
> 
> Kate Spade zip around wallet
> 
> It felt so good to actually *find* something worth posting about, lol!


 
It's not easy to find a good fittin' pair of jeans, congrats! Love the wallet....


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Two more oldy-but-goody Coach bargains for me...a mid-to-late 80's bone City Bag from GW for $9.99 and a 1991-92 bone/BT Dakota Cartwright (made in Italy) BIN on ebay for $16.99 + $7.50 shipping.
> 
> Duuuh...I just realized I had posted the City Bag before...SENIOR MOMENT...LOLOL!


Joodlz, the second Coach is absolutely gorgeous. I would carry that in a heartbeat.


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Nice coach Joodlz. Hey, did you know Coach is closing 70 of their stores?



http://www.purseblog.com/coach/coac...iler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter

Now that it looks like they are trying to go 'higher end', the vintage collections should go up in value....right


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> http://www.purseblog.com/coach/coac...iler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter
> 
> Now that it looks like they are trying to go 'higher end', the vintage collections should go up in value....right


 Well look as though they are finally going back to leather. I love the leather of Coach and you are right, value may go up. Maybe my hoarding will pay off.


----------



## Raven3766

So I am sitting here going through my jewelry boxes and pulled out a bracelet I hadn't seen in about 3 years. It still had it price tag of $3.50 and I wondered why I bought it. Anyway, I looked it over and discovered it was 14kt gold.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140625_192230_zpsvjojrfpy.jpg.html]





[/URL]
http://


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Hey all  
I know some of you Joodlz and Raven have had great success restoring vintage bags and am wondering how to clean up a the vachetta on a vintage Louis. I haven't posted it as its not technically a find as it was my Uncles and was lost in my grandmothers basement, long story short there is a little bit of water marking on the vachetta and a little big of cracking from dryness and being stores in an odd fold for so many years... wondering if a light leather moisturizer or rejuvenator would suffice ... as the bag is from 1988 and I don't want to take any chances and it has sentimental value


----------



## LexielLoveee

Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!! Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854


 Awesome find, congratulations!


----------



## rjshops

LexielLoveee:

Wowza. Great Find. Congrats and Enjoy.


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> So I am sitting here going through my jewelry boxes and pulled out a bracelet I hadn't seen in about 3 years. It still had it price tag of $3.50 and I wondered why I bought it. Anyway, I looked it over and discovered it was 14kt gold.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140625_192230_zpsvjojrfpy.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://



 love your bracelet!  And 3.50?!  You have the best eye to spot jewelry!!


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> love your bracelet! And 3.50?! You have the best eye to spot jewelry!!


Thanks Authentic! It's funny, I kept pushing it around and never really looked at it until today. lol


----------



## authenticplease

LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854



  what a score......a treasure hunt indeed!!


----------



## authenticplease

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Hey all
> I know some of you Joodlz and Raven have had great success restoring vintage bags and am wondering how to clean up a the vachetta on a vintage Louis. I haven't posted it as its not technically a find as it was my Uncles and was lost in my grandmothers basement, long story short there is a little bit of water marking on the vachetta and a little big of cracking from dryness and being stores in an odd fold for so many years... wondering if a light leather moisturizer or rejuvenator would suffice ... as the bag is from 1988 and I don't want to take any chances and it has sentimental value



There is a thread in the LV forum on cleaning Vachetta.....I know several of the ladies in this thread have done so and posted about it.  You may want to use the search feature for this thread to locate the details!  

I love items that have sentimental value


----------



## Raven3766

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Hey all
> I know some of you Joodlz and Raven have had great success restoring vintage bags and am wondering how to clean up a the vachetta on a vintage Louis. I haven't posted it as its not technically a find as it was my Uncles and was lost in my grandmothers basement, long story short there is a little bit of water marking on the vachetta and a little big of cracking from dryness and being stores in an odd fold for so many years... wondering if a light leather moisturizer or rejuvenator would suffice ... as the bag is from 1988 and I don't want to take any chances and it has sentimental value


 
I would take it to a Cobbler and let him work on it.  I wouldn't take any chances with something of such sentimental value. Remember, get a price quote before you leave it.


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> There is a thread in the LV forum on cleaning Vachetta.....I know several of the ladies in this thread have done so and posted about it. You may want to use the search feature for this thread to locate the details!
> 
> I love items that have sentimental value


 
That's true, try the LV forum first.


----------



## Raven3766

LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!! Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854


 
Wow! Great! Awesome.....great deal!


----------



## Daniac

chowlover2 said:


> Bally leather is like butta! You'll be able to rehabs her!



I hope so, it is SUCH nice leather!  I just ordered a bunch of leather conditioners/cleaners from Amazon and can't wait to try them out.  

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

Espinosa said:


> Found this at Value village. I have no idea if it's authentic yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664786
> View attachment 2664787



Great find!  Is it an Iphone holder?  Hope it's authentic!  

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

heartoflove said:


> And this is why I want a VV!!
> Actually I'm sure they're are a few on the tri-state area but it's not easily accessible and even I have my limits to traveling for thrifts (sitting in 2hr traffic being one). Haha.



I'm a glutton for punishment and love to drive so I think nothing of driving a couple of hours to travel to thrift stores.  

I'm going to try hitting up Lockport, NY tomorrow.  I have 2 Salvation Army's and a Goodwill on my route.  

I ordered some keychains at the Coach outlet in Niagara Falls that I'm going to pick up as well.

It's pretty sad, I had to start splitting up my Google maps into different Criteria as I had too many starred places!   

Yasmeen


----------



## Daniac

Tomsmom said:


> I've been in a horrible thrifting slump, but today was a good day in Manhattan with dd, Miss 15
> 
> True Religion that fit me like a glove and they're straight leg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade zip around wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It felt so good to actually *find* something worth posting about, lol!



Love the wallet!


----------



## Daniac

Raven3766 said:


> So I am sitting here going through my jewelry boxes and pulled out a bracelet I hadn't seen in about 3 years. It still had it price tag of $3.50 and I wondered why I bought it. Anyway, I looked it over and discovered it was 14kt gold.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-06/20140625_192230_zpsvjojrfpy.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://



I love that bracelet!  My mom (whom I refer to as Mrs. T!) would die for it!  

Hopefully  I can find her a nice gold piece on my hunt tomorrow, it's her birthday in a couple of weeks.  There is a sale online and at the coach outlets so I was thinking I could pick her up a tote bag.  She's been coveting mine but I love it too much to give it up!  

The Park Leather Carrie Tote is on for $64!  Which is too good a deal to pass up!  

Yasmeen


----------



## heartoflove

LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854




Gasp!! Fabulous find. Congrats!


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Raven3766 said:


> That's true, try the LV forum first.


Thank you for the advice, and I'm really happy I found it as it is a bag I always wanted and it was supposed to be my grad gift from highschool a few years ago but they couldn't find it ... Oh well better late than never


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

authenticplease said:


> There is a thread in the LV forum on cleaning Vachetta.....I know several of the ladies in this thread have done so and posted about it.  You may want to use the search feature for this thread to locate the details!
> 
> I love items that have sentimental value





Raven3766 said:


> I would take it to a Cobbler and let him work on it.  I wouldn't take any chances with something of such sentimental value. Remember, get a price quote before you leave it.





Raven3766 said:


> That's true, try the LV forum first.





Thank you for the advice, and I'm really happy I found it as it is a bag I always wanted and it was supposed to be my grad gift from highschool a few years ago but they couldn't find it ... Oh well better late than never


----------



## FashionNewby14

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Hey all
> I know some of you Joodlz and Raven have had great success restoring vintage bags and am wondering how to clean up a the vachetta on a vintage Louis. I haven't posted it as its not technically a find as it was my Uncles and was lost in my grandmothers basement, long story short there is a little bit of water marking on the vachetta and a little big of cracking from dryness and being stores in an odd fold for so many years... wondering if a light leather moisturizer or rejuvenator would suffice ... as the bag is from 1988 and I don't want to take any chances and it has sentimental value




My original LV Speedy 30 is from 1988 too. I wipe surface dirt off the monogram with unscented sensitive baby wipes. The vachetta - I take a damp Mr. Clean to and wash off all the dirt and then I apply Aldo leather conditioner. There are threads here and instructional videos on YouTube. Let me know if something else works for you!  I would love to see your bag once you are done!!


----------



## chowlover2

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Thank you for the advice, and I'm really happy I found it as it is a bag I always wanted and it was supposed to be my grad gift from highschool a few years ago but they couldn't find it ... Oh well better late than never


How about Lexol PH wipes or the Lexol spray cleaner?


----------



## Daniac

LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854



Wow, that is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Joodlz, the second Coach is absolutely gorgeous. I would carry that in a heartbeat.



Thanks! I moved in the day she arrived 



authenticplease said:


> http://www.purseblog.com/coach/coac...iler&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter
> 
> Now that it looks like they are trying to go 'higher end', the vintage collections should go up in value....right



It will be interesting to see...I'd love to see my collection rise in value, but hey, it's already PRICELESS to me!



Raven3766 said:


> Well look as though they are finally going back to leather. I love the leather of Coach and you are right, value may go up. Maybe my hoarding will pay off.



LOL...me too!



Raven3766 said:


> So I am sitting here going through my jewelry boxes and pulled out a bracelet I hadn't seen in about 3 years. It still had it price tag of $3.50 and I wondered why I bought it. Anyway, I looked it over and discovered it was 14kt gold.
> http://
> http://



Yay for you!!! Your bracelet is gorgeous...gotta love a surprise like that!


----------



## JOODLZ

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Hey all
> I know some of you Joodlz and Raven have had great success restoring vintage bags and am wondering how to clean up a the vachetta on a vintage Louis. I haven't posted it as its not technically a find as it was my Uncles and was lost in my grandmothers basement, long story short there is a little bit of water marking on the vachetta and a little big of cracking from dryness and being stores in an odd fold for so many years... wondering if a light leather moisturizer or rejuvenator would suffice ... as the bag is from 1988 and I don't want to take any chances and it has sentimental value



Someone on this forum (I believe 3 or 4 months ago) did an amazing job restoring vachetta on an LV bag. I just don't remember who it was...maybe do a thread search for "LV" or "vachetta"...or maybe someone else will remember. All I recall is that I think she used a magic eraser. I have no direct experience with vachetta...good luck, hope you can find the post. You might also check with a cobbler, if you have one nearby.



LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854



Get out!!! Congratulations on an amazing find...I'm still waiting for mine, but this gives me hope


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So I am sitting here going through my jewelry boxes and pulled out a bracelet I hadn't seen in about 3 years. It still had it price tag of $3.50 and I wondered why I bought it. Anyway, I looked it over and discovered it was 14kt gold.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 
That's awesome Raven and a pretty bracelet at that!



LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854


 
Congratulations!!


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

FashionNewby14 said:


> My original LV Speedy 30 is from 1988 too. I wipe surface dirt off the monogram with unscented sensitive baby wipes. The vachetta - I take a damp Mr. Clean to and wash off all the dirt and then I apply Aldo leather conditioner. There are threads here and instructional videos on YouTube. Let me know if something else works for you!  I would love to see your bag once you are done!!




upon further inspection its not really that dirty or dark its probably been in storage for 10-15 years and it just needs conditioning on the vachetta for where it was folded and I will definitely post an after pic although I've started putzing around with it so its probably to late for a before 



chowlover2 said:


> How about Lexol PH wipes or the Lexol spray cleaner?




Thank you for the suggestion I've never heard of those 



JOODLZ said:


> Someone on this forum (I believe 3 or 4 months ago) did an amazing job restoring vachetta on an LV bag. I just don't remember who it was...maybe do a thread search for "LV" or "vachetta"...or maybe someone else will remember. All I recall is that I think she used a magic eraser. I have no direct experience with vachetta...good luck, hope you can find the post. You might also check with a cobbler, if you have one nearby.



I remember reading a how a TPFer put her 20+ year old alma into a washing machine and it turned out amazing but I'm not taking those drastic chances and I've tried quite a few searches leading to many people with contradicting ideas on how to clean them
thank you for your thoughts and I'm actually not sure if the cobbler nearby is still open gotta check that out


----------



## kcarmona

LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854


Holy cow! If a consignment shop is offering you $400 you KNOW it's worth a lot more. Congrats on an amazing find!


----------



## scbear00

LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854





This makes me want to leave work and go thrifting right now-  amazing and a huge congratulations!!!!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Thanks ladies now I can't stay away I found a goodie today it's deff in need of an professional extreme cleaning when I saw it for 48.89 I couldn't say no I fig I'll bring to cobbler n see what they can do but for dolce I couldn't say no


----------



## LexielLoveee




----------



## chowlover2

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2666493


 That bag is gorg!


----------



## JNH14

You could always have it dyed and it would look like new, but a different Dolce color!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

JNH14 said:


> You could always have it dyed and it would look like new, but a different Dolce color!




I just posted about dyeing my PS Pouch with Tarrago, you might even be able to match the color.  I didn't want to deal with the light color so I went for Bordeaux - it is really easy to use.


----------



## LexielLoveee

What color would u ladies recommend and any recommendations in the tristate nj NYC area..? Thanks again girls!


----------



## TinksDelite

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Thank you for the advice, and I'm really happy I found it as it is a bag I always wanted and it was supposed to be my grad gift from highschool a few years ago but they couldn't find it ... Oh well better late than never



I restored vachetta a while back.  Here's what I used:
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...a-stresa-club-lol-521739-53.html#post26078839

And the pics
http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...r-cheap-treasures-848522-47.html#post26078672

I then used Vitamin E oil liberally for a few weeks after.


----------



## JOODLZ

TinksDelite said:


> I restored vachetta a while back.  Here's what I used:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...a-stresa-club-lol-521739-53.html#post26078839
> 
> And the pics
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...r-cheap-treasures-848522-47.html#post26078672
> 
> I then used Vitamin E oil liberally for a few weeks after.



Thanks for posting your links...it was you I was referring to having done such a great job! Maybe now I won't be afraid to tackle a spotted LV


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for posting your links...it was you I was referring to having done such a great job! Maybe now I won't be afraid to tackle a spotted LV


I am dealing with an older messenger flap bag. The leather is cracking on the fold. I have conditioned and ready to scream. The bag is beautiful inside and out for the exception of the crack. What can I do?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

There are some - they are called Unique around here - same chain 



heartoflove said:


> I really wish there was a value village in ny/nj area. I am always jealous of the Hermes scarves you guys seem to find there. Not that I should complain too much because I found one last year at a random thrift for $8. But I'm addicted in the hunt!! With that said, because all you ladies have done so well lately, I went out yesterday. Nothing great to report at all.
> 
> Went again today after work and while no Hermes, I found these at a consignment shop. Oh so comfy!!
> 
> View attachment 2664423
> View attachment 2664424


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LexielLoveee said:


> Thanks ladies now I can't stay away I found a goodie today it's deff in need of an professional extreme cleaning when I saw it for 48.89 I couldn't say no I fig I'll bring to cobbler n see what they can do but for dolce I couldn't say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666489
> View attachment 2666490
> View attachment 2666492



Sorry, but that is not authentic. Can you get your money back?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> There are some - they are called Unique around here - same chain



Ahh I love Unique!!! That was my first thrift experience many moons ago.


----------



## Daniac

LexielLoveee said:


> Thanks ladies now I can't stay away I found a goodie today it's deff in need of an professional extreme cleaning when I saw it for 48.89 I couldn't say no I fig I'll bring to cobbler n see what they can do but for dolce I couldn't say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666489
> View attachment 2666490
> View attachment 2666492



Gorgeous Bag!  So nice for the summer.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I am dealing with an older messenger flap bag. The leather is cracking on the fold. I have conditioned and ready to scream. The bag is beautiful inside and out for the exception of the crack. What can I do?



What color is it? How much conditioning have you done...and with what product? You may need to use a refinisher...Wood-n-stuff has a variety of colors in sample-size bottles that are mix-able if you can't find a match. Post a pic and maybe I can be of more help


----------



## magdalinka

heartoflove said:


> I really wish there was a value village in ny/nj area. I am always jealous of the Hermes scarves you guys seem to find there. Not that I should complain too much because I found one last year at a random thrift for $8. But I'm addicted in the hunt!! With that said, because all you ladies have done so well lately, I went out yesterday. Nothing great to report at all.
> 
> Went again today after work and while no Hermes, I found these at a consignment shop. Oh so comfy!!
> 
> View attachment 2664423
> View attachment 2664424


Those look so comfy! Soft like buttah.. By the way did we ever see your $8 Hermes scarf? 


JOODLZ said:


> Two more oldy-but-goody Coach bargains for me...a mid-to-late 80's bone City Bag from GW for $9.99 and a 1991-92 bone/BT Dakota Cartwright (made in Italy) BIN on ebay for $16.99 + $7.50 shipping.
> 
> Duuuh...I just realized I had posted the City Bag before...SENIOR MOMENT...LOLOL!


Love that second one!


Espinosa said:


> Found this at Value village. I have no idea if it's authentic yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664786
> View attachment 2664787


Cute! Hope it's authentic. 


Tomsmom said:


> I've been in a horrible thrifting slump, but today was a good day in Manhattan with dd, Miss 15
> 
> True Religion that fit me like a glove and they're straight leg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade zip around wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It felt so good to actually *find* something worth posting about, lol!


Nice finds!! Sorry you are having a slump! It will pass, I promise 


Raven3766 said:


> So I am sitting here going through my jewelry boxes and pulled out a bracelet I hadn't seen in about 3 years. It still had it price tag of $3.50 and I wondered why I bought it. Anyway, I looked it over and discovered it was 14kt gold.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


This is great Raven! Like finding lost treasure. Hope you get some nice thrifting cash from it. 


LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854


OMG!!!! This is an amazing find! Congrats. I would wear it right away.


----------



## authenticplease

Since so many ladies here are so amazing at rehabbing bags, another tPFer posted this in the Fendi forum but hasn't received any answers.....any thoughts or remedies.....or what it is?  Seems like mold/mildew issue to me but I don't want to give false info. 



BirkinLover1407 said:


> Dear all,
> Today it is been really rainy in London, and therefor my orange 2jours has been affected. In one of the sides I noticed this green spots?
> What shall I do? I'm so worried!


----------



## chowlover2

authenticplease said:


> Since so many ladies here are so amazing at rehabbing bags, another tPFer posted this in the Fendi forum but hasn't received any answers.....any thoughts or remedies.....or what it is? Seems like mold/mildew issue to me but I don't want to give false info.


 I am not an authority, but I believe the rain has stained the leather. Many high end bags ( Hermes, LV vachetta, Mulberry ) are not waterproofed. You have to waterproof them then you get them home. Years ago I had a lowly Dooney & Bourke, first time I carried her it rained and the leather blistered. No way you can repair blistering either. For a hard leather ( Like Hermes ) you can use Blackrock & Obenauf treatment, for Mulberry bags, Colonil makes a waterproofing spray. To my eye because of the leather the Colonil spray should have probably been used. I am wondering if Lexol PH wipes can even out the coloring of the bag? I know there are leather care experts on other threads, so I would check with one of them. I don't believe it is mildew.


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> I am dealing with an older messenger flap bag. The leather is cracking on the fold. I have conditioned and ready to scream. The bag is beautiful inside and out for the exception of the crack. What can I do?


I heard I can use a glue. like E6000.

http://


http://


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I heard I can use a glue. like E6000.
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 I think that may be a Musette bag. How about Acrylic Resolene? I've heard that works for covered canvas, have never tried though. Did you try the LV rehab thread? I think Docride may have mentioned it at the beginning of her thread.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> I think that may be a Musette bag. How about Acrylic Resolene? I've heard that works for covered canvas, have never tried though. Did you try the LV rehab thread? I think Docride may have mentioned it at the beginning of her thread.


 I will check it out, Thanks Chow Remember, this is the bag I thrifted for $8.


----------



## Daniac

I've had a bit of luck the past couple of days.  

I found a Michael Kors NWT for $3.00 at Goodwill.







An Ungaro top for $3.00 at Goodwill.






Mariella Burani silk blazer for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.






Gianfranco Ferre Jeans NWOT for $12.99 at Value Village.






Lagerfeld Wool/Linen Dress for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.  
I'm not sure how old it is, the store that imported it (Chez Catherine) was open from 1972 to 2002.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I will check it out, Thanks Chow Remember, this is the bag I thrifted for $8.


 You're killing me...


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Love that second one!



Thanks!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I heard I can use a glue. like E6000.
> http://
> http://



I'm not crazy about E6000...



chowlover2 said:


> I think that may be a Musette bag. How about Acrylic Resolene? I've heard that works for covered canvas, have never tried though. Did you try the LV rehab thread? I think Docride may have mentioned it at the beginning of her thread.



I like chow's advice!



Raven3766 said:


> I will check it out, Thanks Chow Remember, this is the bag I thrifted for $8.



I didn't remember this one...but wow!


----------



## tiffanyd395

Do you recognize this label?  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I found a pair of black leather boots, and I can't figure out who this designers label is.  Does anyone know?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jamamcg

Daniac said:


> I've had a bit of luck the past couple of days.
> 
> I found a Michael Kors NWT for $3.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Ungaro top for $3.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariella Burani silk blazer for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianfranco Ferre Jeans NWOT for $12.99 at Value Village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld Wool/Linen Dress for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.
> I'm not sure how old it is, the store that imported it (Chez Catherine) was open from 1972 to 2002.



The lagerfeld dress is from the 90's.


----------



## Daniac

tiffanyd395 said:


> Do you recognize this label?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669729
> View attachment 2669730
> View attachment 2669732
> View attachment 2669733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a pair of black leather boots, and I can't figure out who this designers label is.  Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Could it possibly be Gerard?


----------



## Daniac

jamamcg said:


> The lagerfeld dress is from the 90's.



Thanks!  I didn't think it was from the 80's (the shoulder pads are too small!) 

For some reason the chest area is padded which makes it a bit snug.  I think I may just remove the padding there.


----------



## LuxeDeb

heartoflove said:


> I really wish there was a value village in ny/nj area. I am always jealous of the Hermes scarves you guys seem to find there. Not that I should complain too much because I found one last year at a random thrift for $8. But I'm addicted in the hunt!! With that said, because all you ladies have done so well lately, I went out yesterday. Nothing great to report at all.
> 
> Went again today after work and while no Hermes, I found these at a consignment shop. Oh so comfy!!
> 
> View attachment 2664423
> View attachment 2664424


 
Those look comfy. Great find!



Tomsmom said:


> I've been in a horrible thrifting slump, but today was a good day in Manhattan with dd, Miss 15
> 
> True Religion that fit me like a glove and they're straight leg!
> Kate Spade zip around wallet
> It felt so good to actually *find* something worth posting about, lol!


 
It is always awesome to find great fitting designer jeans at thrift prices. Very nice jeans find & handy wallet, too.



Raven3766 said:


> So I am sitting here going through my jewelry boxes and pulled out a bracelet I hadn't seen in about 3 years. It still had it price tag of $3.50 and I wondered why I bought it. Anyway, I looked it over and discovered it was 14kt gold.
> <a href="http://http://" target="_blank">http://[URL="http://[/QUOTE"]http://[/URL]


 
Gorgeous!! You find the most amazing handbags & jewelry. I absolutely love it, but if you were not crazy about it I bet you could sell it for scrap & makes some good money to keep you thrifting!



LexielLoveee said:


> Alright ladies you guys inspire me! I love a treasure hunt and I finally found my gold!!!!!! In my local cheapy consignment store I found my diamond in the rough! I saw her hanging up on a hanger next to all junk!!! I grabbed her n prayed she was authentic ... I pAid 36.00!!!!! Now she's seen better days but extremely wearable .. If u ladies can add some more info on the garden party I would appreciate!!  Love your forums ladies so thank you! I went to a north jersey consignment shop to have it authenticated and it was confirmed. Authentic!! They offered me400.00 I declined .. My first H bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2665854


 
Yowza! Congrats! That is a super find & lI ove that it is a neutral color you will get lots of use out of. 



LexielLoveee said:


> Thanks ladies now I can't stay away I found a goodie today it's deff in need of an professional extreme cleaning when I saw it for 48.89 I couldn't say no I fig I'll bring to cobbler n see what they can do but for dolce I couldn't say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666489
> View attachment 2666490
> View attachment 2666492


 
Eek, it looks off to me. Have you sent pics to the authentification forum?



Daniac said:


> I've had a bit of luck the past couple of days.
> 
> I found a Michael Kors NWT for $3.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> An Ungaro top for $3.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> Mariella Burani silk blazer for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.
> 
> Gianfranco Ferre Jeans NWOT for $12.99 at Value Village.
> 
> Lagerfeld Wool/Linen Dress for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.
> I'm not sure how old it is, the store that imported it (Chez Catherine) was open from 1972 to 2002.


 
Love the Lagerfeld dress! Fun color. Yes, definately take the bosom inserts out. It is always funny when they put those things in something you can easily wear a bra with. The Ferre jeans look cropped...cropped & white, perfect for summer!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Daniac said:


> Thankfully the shoes are still there!  I called the store yesterday (they are closed Sundays but the volunteers are there cleaning and restocking) so I hoped someone would answer the phone.  They are holding the shoes for me until I can get there after work today.
> 
> I think I'm just going to them to a cobbler to repair as I don't want to make a mess of it.  They shoe are in such fantastic condition other than those 2 issues.
> 
> Unfortunately the Value Villages up here (in my area anyway - West of the GTA) are CRAP!  They are overpriced and are full of lower end "mall" clothes.  I haven't been to any in Toronto yet, but I hear that the one at Bloor and Lansdowne is supposed to be pretty good and they have a separate Vintage section.
> 
> Where in Canada are you going?
> 
> Yasmeen


 
We are going to Niagara Falls & Toronto. Cannot wait!



scbear00 said:


> Had to show off a few more of last week's finds before bed.  There are two amazing thrift stores (in addition to that consignment store) that I cannot get enough of lately!
> 
> Ellen Tracy dress-- $3
> Fab velvet Ungaro blazer-- $5
> It needs to be pressed, but I found this Holland & Sherry Bespoke dress shirt (made on Saddle Row) for $.99!
> United Colors of Benneton blazer (the tag was covered by a dry cleaning tag, so I don't think that the tagger knew what it was).  It was a pretty dingy looking, but my fail proof soak worked well and it is brilliant white again!  $2.50
> Brand new Sam Edelmans and White/Black Market shoes-- $5 each


 
Great finds! I especially love the velvet Ungaro blazer. Beautiful!



Daniac said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Pink Nicole Miller dress I saw yesterday, I'm going to have to go back to Goodwill and take another look at it to see if can alter it somehow.  Chances are it's gone since today is their monthly 50% off everything in the store sale.....
> 
> My finds from yesterday.
> 
> The Zac Posen Loren Mini Crossbody - the clasp is missing a piece.  I'm going to email and see if I can buy a replacement clasp.
> 
> The picture does not do the colours on this scarf justice.
> 
> Guy St Honoré Exclusif
> 
> This sad little Bally bag is in rough shape.  The leather is sooooooooooo soft and it's lined in leather as well.  I bought it as a project bag to see if I could restore leather this soft.  At $2.99 I figured I had nothing to lose, I was pleasantly surprised to get to the cashier and find out everything was 50% off!


 
What a score! The Zac Posen crossbody is adorable. The scarves are beautiful & very on trend right now. The Bally should be able to be restored. Bally bags were one of my first loves. They are sooo soft. Love, love!


----------



## JOODLZ

OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!


 
Gorgeous! Yes, early 2000s. Nice find! After a little conditioning she will be AMAZING! Your Coach bags better watch out....once you get designer bags it is hard to go back!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!


 

I'm glad I was sitting .  Amazing find Joodlz!!!  She's gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Hubby surprised me with a trip to New Orleans, so I have been out of town for the past week. Yes, I managed to shop there a bit! Will post those finds soon. Here are more of my recent $5 & $10 finds. Most were $5!!

Oscar de la Renta eyelet blouse. Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater.




Blumarine (Italy) top. It has a low back. CH Carolina Herrera blouse.




Ripetta (Italy) skirt suit. D & G Dolce & Gabbana mini kilt (skirt has one side higher than other).




3.1 Phillip Lim trench coat. I love the reptile print.




Nina Ricci pant suit. The detail is amazing!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Hubby surprised me with a trip to New Orleans, so I have been out of town for the past week. Yes, I managed to shop there a bit! Will post those finds soon. Here are more of my recent $5 & $10 finds. Most were $5!!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta eyelet blouse. Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2671317
> View attachment 2671318
> 
> 
> Blumarine (Italy) top. It has a low back. CH Carolina Herrera blouse.
> View attachment 2671320
> View attachment 2671321
> 
> 
> Ripetta (Italy) skirt suit. D & G Dolce & Gabbana mini kilt (skirt has one side higher than other).
> View attachment 2671322
> View attachment 2671323
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim trench coat. I love the reptile print.
> View attachment 2671324
> View attachment 2671325
> 
> 
> Nina Ricci pant suit. The detail is amazing!
> View attachment 2671326
> View attachment 2671327


 Great finds, I love that Phillip Lim trench coat!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!



Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!


OMG!


----------



## kcarmona

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!


WOW! So beautiful! What an amazing find. I'm still trying to figure out who would just give that baby to GW! lol


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!


GORGEOUS! You have done well, Coach Queen!! Or maybe now you will be the Chanel Queen?? If you don't mind sharing what was the $$ damage?


----------



## JNH14

If you shop GW in Alpharetta, I turned in a knock-off Chanel bag a friend brought me from Shanghai. Do not be fooled by it...I told them when I brought it in that it wasn't real. It's the jumbo flap in black.


----------



## ladyash

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!



*Dies* I'm so jealous of that find!!! May I ask what price you got it for? I've been haunting ebay recently for a Chanel bag. I'm fairly obsessed and want a vintage one, but have yet to find one at a good enough price for me to buy.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!


 How dare you pose a gorgeous Chanel on the Coach table! You could send it to me and I could pose with it. My dream bag, so jealous....but happy for you.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Hubby surprised me with a trip to New Orleans, so I have been out of town for the past week. Yes, I managed to shop there a bit! Will post those finds soon. Here are more of my recent $5 & $10 finds. Most were $5!!
> 
> You find the most beautiful clothing. The Oscar is sweet and the Nina..outrageous, love it


----------



## heartoflove

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!




YOU ARE AMAZING!!!! My HG for a thrift. Congrats and wear in good health.


----------



## wrecking_silver

I was actually looking for vintage bedside tables and I lucked upon these! They are solid wood Young-Hinkle. I paid $20 for each at a local thrift store. With a little work these could become amazing pieces! Here are some pics.





Inside of the the drawers. Love this detail.




Also love these handles!




And finally this is what they look like in our room! Please ignore the hot pink curtain!


----------



## chowlover2

wrecking_silver said:


> I was actually looking for vintage bedside tables and I lucked upon these! They are solid wood Young-Hinkle. I paid $20 for each at a local thrift store. With a little work these could become amazing pieces! Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of the the drawers. Love this detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also love these handles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally this is what they look like in our room! Please ignore the hot pink curtain!


They're beautiful! I love the detail on the drawer pulls!


----------



## Pao9

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!




Wow!!! How much was it?????


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Joodlz!!! Congrats!!!  Enjoy in good health.


----------



## sacko

LuxeDeb said:


> Hubby surprised me with a trip to New Orleans, so I have been out of town for the past week. Yes, I managed to shop there a bit! Will post those finds soon. Here are more of my recent $5 & $10 finds. Most were $5!!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta eyelet blouse. Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2671317
> View attachment 2671318
> 
> 
> Blumarine (Italy) top. It has a low back. CH Carolina Herrera blouse.
> View attachment 2671320
> View attachment 2671321
> 
> 
> Ripetta (Italy) skirt suit. D & G Dolce & Gabbana mini kilt (skirt has one side higher than other).
> View attachment 2671322
> View attachment 2671323
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim trench coat. I love the reptile print.
> View attachment 2671324
> View attachment 2671325
> 
> 
> Nina Ricci pant suit. The detail is amazing!
> View attachment 2671326
> View attachment 2671327



WOW!!!! what amazing finds!!


----------



## kcarmona

It's raining Chanel! Not quite as exciting as JOODLZ's find, but I did score this vintage mini bag in really amazing condition on eBay! Paid $600. Love that I can wear crossbody too!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous! Yes, early 2000s. Nice find! After a little conditioning she will be AMAZING! Your Coach bags better watch out....once you get designer bags it is hard to go back!



Thanks...a little conditioning yesterday has already made a major improvement...she's starting to glow again. I think my Coaches are safe though, just not my budget


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> WOW! So beautiful! What an amazing find. I'm still trying to figure out who would just give that baby to GW! lol



Thanks! Apparently donated by someone who had more than one...hence the mis-matched authentication card 



magdalinka said:


> GORGEOUS! You have done well, Coach Queen!! Or maybe now you will be the Chanel Queen?? If you don't mind sharing what was the $$ damage?



Thank you...around a month's worth of Coach shopping...$499 minus $15 off coupon. That's a crazy amount for me to spend, but after trolling ebay and malleries, I took the plunge.



ladyash said:


> *Dies* I'm so jealous of that find!!! May I ask what price you got it for? I've been haunting ebay recently for a Chanel bag. I'm fairly obsessed and want a vintage one, but have yet to find one at a good enough price for me to buy.



Thanks...price is above. Mine has a few "issues", but nothing that bothers me too much 



Raven3766 said:


> How dare you pose a gorgeous Chanel on the Coach table! You could send it to me and I could pose with it. My dream bag, so jealous....but happy for you.



Haha...and thanks! It's funny that tPF's celebrities and their Chanels came in today's email  



wrecking_silver said:


> I was actually looking for vintage bedside tables and I lucked upon these! They are solid wood Young-Hinkle. I paid $20 for each at a local thrift store. With a little work these could become amazing pieces! Here are some pics.
> 
> Inside of the the drawers. Love this detail.
> 
> Also love these handles!
> 
> And finally this is what they look like in our room! Please ignore the hot pink curtain!



They just don't make stuff like they used to...beautiful...congrats!



Pao9 said:


> Wow!!! How much was it?????



Thanks...way more than I ever thought I'd spend on a bag LOL!


----------



## JOODLZ

Something went haywire in the world of multi-quoting...playing catch up!



Tomsmom said:


> I'm glad I was sitting .  Amazing find Joodlz!!!  She's gorgeous!  Congratulations!



Thank you so much!



LuxeDeb said:


> Hubby surprised me with a trip to New Orleans, so I have been out of town for the past week. Yes, I managed to shop there a bit! Will post those finds soon. Here are more of my recent $5 & $10 finds. Most were $5!!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta eyelet blouse. Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2671317
> View attachment 2671318
> 
> 
> Blumarine (Italy) top. It has a low back. CH Carolina Herrera blouse.
> View attachment 2671320
> View attachment 2671321
> 
> 
> Ripetta (Italy) skirt suit. D & G Dolce & Gabbana mini kilt (skirt has one side higher than other).
> View attachment 2671322
> View attachment 2671323
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim trench coat. I love the reptile print.
> View attachment 2671324
> View attachment 2671325
> 
> 
> Nina Ricci pant suit. The detail is amazing!
> View attachment 2671326
> View attachment 2671327



LOVE Nina Ricci details!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Congrats!!!! I'm so happy for you.



Thanks!



chowlover2 said:


> OMG!



That's exactly what I said when I first saw her...now she's mine...I'm so lucky


----------



## JOODLZ

heartoflove said:


> YOU ARE AMAZING!!!! My HG for a thrift. Congrats and wear in good health.



Thank you...HG for me too!



gottaluvmybags said:


> Joodlz!!! Congrats!!!  Enjoy in good health.



Thanks sooo much!



kcarmona said:


> It's raining Chanel! Not quite as exciting as JOODLZ's find, but I did score this vintage mini bag in really amazing condition on eBay! Paid $600. Love that I can wear crossbody too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671978
> View attachment 2671979



Oh, I think it's very exciting...congrats & thanks!


----------



## wrecking_silver

chowlover2 said:


> They're beautiful! I love the detail on the drawer pulls!


Thanks! Its hard to find solid pieces like this without paying a hefty price! I love second hand stuff!


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!




OMG! This is amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!


WOW
What series is it? (sticker #) Gotta know what you paid. I used to authenticate Chanel Bags for one of the local Consignment Shops. I studied them extensively. Awesome find.


----------



## magdalinka

I am so impressed by all the finds of "our people" on this thread! This year has been sooo good! 
Yesterday I found another gold piece. The markings are very unclear and that's why it was only $10, but the look and feel of it was just like gold so I decided to try my luck. Surely enough it was a 14k gold pendant with a tiny diamond and a pretty orange stone (either a garnet or a sapphire). 
View attachment 2672424


----------



## magdalinka

kcarmona said:


> It's raining Chanel! Not quite as exciting as JOODLZ's find, but I did score this vintage mini bag in really amazing condition on eBay! Paid $600. Love that I can wear crossbody too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671978
> View attachment 2671979


I am loving all the Chanel out here! This is a beautiful bag at a great price. Live that you can find gems like that sometimes!


JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Apparently donated by someone who had more than one...hence the mis-matched authentication card
> Thank you...around a month's worth of Coach shopping...$499 minus $15 off coupon. That's a crazy amount for me to spend, but after trolling ebay and malleries, I took the plunge.
> Thanks...price is above. Mine has a few "issues", but nothing that bothers me too much
> Haha...and thanks! It's funny that tPF's celebrities and their Chanels came in today's email
> They just don't make stuff like they used to...beautiful...congrats!
> Thanks...way more than I ever thought I'd spend on a bag LOL!


That's a great price! I would gladly not shop for a month for that beauty! You did very well. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Hubby surprised me with a trip to New Orleans, so I have been out of town for the past week. Yes, I managed to shop there a bit! Will post those finds soon. Here are more of my recent $5 & $10 finds. Most were $5!!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta eyelet blouse. Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2671317
> View attachment 2671318
> 
> 
> Blumarine (Italy) top. It has a low back. CH Carolina Herrera blouse.
> View attachment 2671320
> View attachment 2671321
> 
> 
> Ripetta (Italy) skirt suit. D & G Dolce & Gabbana mini kilt (skirt has one side higher than other).
> View attachment 2671322
> View attachment 2671323
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim trench coat. I love the reptile print.
> View attachment 2671324
> View attachment 2671325
> 
> 
> Nina Ricci pant suit. The detail is amazing!
> View attachment 2671326
> View attachment 2671327


You must be so well dressed, your outfit finds are gorgeous! The Ricci suit is so unusual and pretty.


----------



## rjshops

*Speaking of the Goodwill ... *

*Ladies are you all signed for the Club Goodwill Discount Card?* 

On Sundays and Mondays they offer 50 percent off the color tag of the day. Plus, you receive 5 percent off any purchase of $20 or more (before tax) on Sundays -- maybe even Mondays, too. 

Plus they offer additional discounts for:

 Military 10% off Tuesday  Seniors 15% off Wednesday  Students 10% off Saturday  Birthday coupon 25% off during your birthday month 

Plus earn Reward Points:
(earn 1 point for every $1 purchased and when you accumulate 75 points youll receive $5 off your next purchase).

And for those that live in Southeastern Wisconsin and Metropolitan Chicago locations -- on the 15th of every month -- Goodwill hands out (you pick) a scratch off discount card at the register -- your discount can range from 10 to 20 percent off.

Check out the site http://clubgoodwillrewards.com/ for more information.


----------



## Raven3766

Ladies have you been to the website SnobSwap? I am loving it; I love looking...check it out.
https://snobswap.com/


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> I am so impressed by all the finds of "our people" on this thread! This year has been sooo good!
> Yesterday I found another gold piece. The markings are very unclear and that's why it was only $10, but the look and feel of it was just like gold so I decided to try my luck. Surely enough it was a 14k gold pendant with a tiny diamond and a pretty orange stone (either a garnet or a sapphire).
> View attachment 2672424


 

Good eye Madga, very pretty!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> I am so impressed by all the finds of "our people" on this thread! This year has been sooo good!
> Yesterday I found another gold piece. The markings are very unclear and that's why it was only $10, but the look and feel of it was just like gold so I decided to try my luck. Surely enough it was a 14k gold pendant with a tiny diamond and a pretty orange stone (either a garnet or a sapphire).
> View attachment 2672424


 Are you going to wear it? It's very pretty, what luck; great eye!


----------



## zuzu99

kcarmona said:


> It's raining Chanel! Not quite as exciting as JOODLZ's find, but I did score this vintage mini bag in really amazing condition on eBay! Paid $600. Love that I can wear crossbody too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671978
> View attachment 2671979


Gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## ladyash

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Apparently donated by someone who had more than one...hence the mis-matched authentication card
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...around a month's worth of Coach shopping...$499 minus $15 off coupon. That's a crazy amount for me to spend, but after trolling ebay and malleries, I took the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...price is above. Mine has a few "issues", but nothing that bothers me too much
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...and thanks! It's funny that tPF's celebrities and their Chanels came in today's email
> 
> 
> 
> They just don't make stuff like they used to...beautiful...congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...way more than I ever thought I'd spend on a bag LOL!



That is a crazy good price!!! I haven't really found anything great under a grand on ebay so far. I really want one, but I'm not willing to spend that kind of money on a purse when I'm saving for a down payment. Not to mention needing to pay customs and duties on something that price would be killer. Now if I could find one under $500 on the other hand I would definitely be purchasing!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kcarmona said:


> It's raining Chanel! Not quite as exciting as JOODLZ's find, but I did score this vintage mini bag in really amazing condition on eBay! Paid $600. Love that I can wear crossbody too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671978
> View attachment 2671979



That is  really beautiful. I love the unique kind of Chanel's! Great find.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing find JOODLZ! Congrats! Be sure to post pics after you get it back from the spa!



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Apparently donated by someone who had more than one...hence the mis-matched authentication card
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...around a month's worth of Coach shopping...$499 minus $15 off coupon. That's a crazy amount for me to spend, but after trolling ebay and malleries, I took the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...price is above. Mine has a few "issues", but nothing that bothers me too much
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...and thanks! It's funny that tPF's celebrities and their Chanels came in today's email
> 
> 
> 
> They just don't make stuff like they used to...beautiful...congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...way more than I ever thought I'd spend on a bag LOL!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tuuli35 said:


> OMG! This is amazing! Congratulations!



Thanks!...kinda like what your signature line says 


LisaK026 said:


> WOW
> What series is it? (sticker #) Gotta know what you paid. I used to authenticate Chanel Bags for one of the local Consignment Shops. I studied them extensively. Awesome find.



Thanks so much...I did a lot of studying too...hours on malleries looking at details. Sticker has 7 digits starting with a 7. Found a match on a yoogiscloset.com date code page...said 2002-03. The one detail that had me stumped was that there is no imprint on the flap snap. I googled and found my answer right here on tPF...no imprints on snaps between 6 and 9 series. Man, was I relieved!



magdalinka said:


> I am so impressed by all the finds of "our people" on this thread! This year has been sooo good!
> Yesterday I found another gold piece. The markings are very unclear and that's why it was only $10, but the look and feel of it was just like gold so I decided to try my luck. Surely enough it was a 14k gold pendant with a tiny diamond and a pretty orange stone (either a garnet or a sapphire).
> View attachment 2672424



Yay (again) for you...I'd say we're all having a great year!



magdalinka said:


> That's a great price! I would gladly not shop for a month for that beauty! You did very well.



Thanks! I'm seriously trying to persuade my hubby into lifting ban for 4th of July 50% off day at GW...LOL! Last year I bought 3 Coach bags for less than $20...in the middle of the afternoon! Wish me luck 



rjshops said:


> *Speaking of the Goodwill ... *
> 
> *Ladies are you all signed for the Club Goodwill Discount Card?*
> 
> On Sundays and Mondays they offer 50 percent off the color tag of the day. Plus, you receive 5 percent off any purchase of $20 or more (before tax) on Sundays -- maybe even Mondays, too.
> 
> Plus they offer additional discounts for:
> 
>  Military 10% off Tuesday  Seniors 15% off Wednesday  Students 10% off Saturday  Birthday coupon 25% off during your birthday month
> 
> Plus earn Reward Points:
> (earn 1 point for every $1 purchased and when you accumulate 75 points youll receive $5 off your next purchase).
> 
> And for those that live in Southeastern Wisconsin and Metropolitan Chicago locations -- on the 15th of every month -- Goodwill hands out (you pick) a scratch off discount card at the register -- your discount can range from 10 to 20 percent off.
> 
> Check out the site http://clubgoodwillrewards.com/ for more information.



There's talk of our local GWs starting this...hasn't happened yet, though. We're still on the $5 off $25 and $15 off $60 smartphone coupons, plus other monthly specials usually a buy 2 get one free deal.


----------



## JOODLZ

ladyash said:


> That is a crazy good price!!! I haven't really found anything great under a grand on ebay so far. I really want one, but I'm not willing to spend that kind of money on a purse when I'm saving for a down payment. Not to mention needing to pay customs and duties on something that price would be killer. Now if I could find one under $500 on the other hand I would definitely be purchasing!



The day I first saw this bag, I came home and starting researching. I knew it was a good price, just didn't know exactly how good it was! It was just a lucky, golden opportunity!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Amazing find JOODLZ! Congrats! Be sure to post pics after you get it back from the spa!



Thanks...actually I'm doing the spa-ing myself. After just 2 rounds of conditioning, she's looking much better. Got much more to do, a little at a time. I will certainly post an "after" photo for comparison.


----------



## LexielLoveee

I found this at hole in the wal thrift store this week for 20.00 I googled the serial code and it matches up any gucci authenticating masters and conferm my hopes that's it's authentic like I BELIVE.  And pray lol i don't do fake bags ew. Thanks girls have a great day!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Good eye Madga, very pretty!





Raven3766 said:


> Are you going to wear it? It's very pretty, what luck; great eye!





JOODLZ said:


> Yay (again) for you...I'd say we're all having a great year!


Thank you ladies 


LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2673098
> View attachment 2673099
> View attachment 2673100
> View attachment 2673101
> 
> 
> I found this at hole in the wal thrift store this week for 20.00 I googled the serial code and it matches up any gucci authenticating masters and conferm my hopes that's it's authentic like I BELIVE.  And pray lol i don't do fake bags ew. Thanks girls have a great day!


I believe the Gucci Authentication thread willl authenticate without a live link, however they take a good long time to respond.


----------



## bigal

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!



Whoa!  Great find!


----------



## kcarmona

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2673098
> View attachment 2673099
> View attachment 2673100
> View attachment 2673101
> 
> 
> I found this at hole in the wal thrift store this week for 20.00 I googled the serial code and it matches up any gucci authenticating masters and conferm my hopes that's it's authentic like I BELIVE.  And pray lol i don't do fake bags ew. Thanks girls have a great day!


How exciting! I really need to start thrifting this week with all this luck going around!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> It's raining Chanel! Not quite as exciting as JOODLZ's find, but I did score this vintage mini bag in really amazing condition on eBay! Paid $600. Love that I can wear crossbody too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671978
> View attachment 2671979


 
Very nice! Classic & perfect to use as a crossbody! When I was a bit younger I never appreciated my Chanel bags crossbody capabilities, now I absolutely love it 




magdalinka said:


> I am so impressed by all the finds of "our people" on this thread! This year has been sooo good!
> Yesterday I found another gold piece. The markings are very unclear and that's why it was only $10, but the look and feel of it was just like gold so I decided to try my luck. Surely enough it was a 14k gold pendant with a tiny diamond and a pretty orange stone (either a garnet or a sapphire).
> View attachment 2672424


 
Another lovely piece of jewelry! You have a good eye


----------



## LuxeDeb

It is a lucky week for thrifting. I stumbled upon a 50% all clothing sale yesterday & this gorgeous mink jacket was included. It is in FABULOUS condition. Previous owner must have put it in cold storage. Even the lining is mint condition. And it is small which is hard to find. The thrift store had already priced it low, but I got it for $32.50!!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2673098
> View attachment 2673099
> View attachment 2673100
> View attachment 2673101
> 
> 
> I found this at hole in the wal thrift store this week for 20.00 I googled the serial code and it matches up any gucci authenticating masters and conferm my hopes that's it's authentic like I BELIVE.  And pray lol i don't do fake bags ew. Thanks girls have a great day!



Doesn't look to good to me. The serial number looks a little large.


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> It is a lucky week for thrifting. I stumbled upon a 50% all clothing sale yesterday & this gorgeous mink jacket was included. It is in FABULOUS condition. Previous owner must have put it in cold storage. Even the lining is mint condition. And it is small which is hard to find. The thrift store had already priced it low, but I got it for $32.50!!!
> 
> View attachment 2673444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673445


Gorgeous!


----------



## elvisgurly

Daniac said:


> I've had a bit of luck the past couple of days.
> 
> I found a Michael Kors NWT for $3.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Ungaro top for $3.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariella Burani silk blazer for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianfranco Ferre Jeans NWOT for $12.99 at Value Village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld Wool/Linen Dress for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.
> I'm not sure how old it is, the store that imported it (Chez Catherine) was open from 1972 to 2002.



The Michael Kors & blazer are stunning looking.


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!



Holy crap nice find Joodlz!  Before you know it you'll thrift a Hermes LOL!


----------



## elvisgurly

LuxeDeb said:


> Hubby surprised me with a trip to New Orleans, so I have been out of town for the past week. Yes, I managed to shop there a bit! Will post those finds soon. Here are more of my recent $5 & $10 finds. Most were $5!!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta eyelet blouse. Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2671317
> View attachment 2671318
> 
> 
> Blumarine (Italy) top. It has a low back. CH Carolina Herrera blouse.
> View attachment 2671320
> View attachment 2671321
> 
> 
> Ripetta (Italy) skirt suit. D & G Dolce & Gabbana mini kilt (skirt has one side higher than other).
> View attachment 2671322
> View attachment 2671323
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim trench coat. I love the reptile print.
> View attachment 2671324
> View attachment 2671325
> 
> 
> Nina Ricci pant suit. The detail is amazing!
> View attachment 2671326
> View attachment 2671327



Love the trench & awesome details on the pant suit.


----------



## elvisgurly

rjshops said:


> *Speaking of the Goodwill ... *
> 
> *Ladies are you all signed for the Club Goodwill Discount Card?*
> 
> On Sundays and Mondays they offer 50 percent off the color tag of the day. Plus, you receive 5 percent off any purchase of $20 or more (before tax) on Sundays -- maybe even Mondays, too.
> 
> Plus they offer additional discounts for:
> 
> &#8226; Military 10% off Tuesday &#8226; Seniors 15% off Wednesday &#8226; Students 10% off Saturday &#8226; Birthday coupon 25% off during your birthday month
> 
> Plus earn Reward Points:
> (earn 1 point for every $1 purchased and when you accumulate 75 points you&#8217;ll receive $5 off your next purchase).
> 
> And for those that live in Southeastern Wisconsin and Metropolitan Chicago locations -- on the 15th of every month -- Goodwill hands out (you pick) a scratch off discount card at the register -- your discount can range from 10 to 20 percent off.
> 
> Check out the site http://clubgoodwillrewards.com/ for more information.



Awesome news!


----------



## lazlo8

Halston very thick cool silk jersey drape dress ... halter maxi ... for Giorgio Bevely Hills.  Iconic 80's brown




this was $2.50

Halton was once great with draping and his Vogue spreads all looked like this dress.



The drape on it is amazing and the dress allows movement with tiny strings down the front which barely show skin as you move.  Sexy and not at all revealing ... probably one of the most comfortable things I have ever worn

Wearing this soon to a garden concert next week ......





Green and peach iridescent paisley blazer ... no name anywhere

The color shifts with any change in light or movement ... super insane silk fabric, lined with silk

I tried to leave it cause I had so much stuff ... but the color of the green mesmerized me.





Laundry ... look at the neckline ... and my first ever Lily Pulitzer dress!  So pretty ..






James and Elizabeth silk jersey dress that my hands felt the quality of before it even registered what it was.  I'm so pleased my hands do this now.  I mean dang I earned it but it still makes me so happy.  I read about secondhand shoppers being able to do this years ago and I remember thinking that would be impossible.

Kimchi Blue netted sweetheart skater dress.  The netting is black polka dots and the underfabric is pastel camo ....  it's pretty sweet and brand new

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]

Trina Turk I love you silk shirt ... some lady tried to steal this outta my cart while I was in the dressing room!  Note to self ... use massive blanket and pile big items on cart before dressing room ... never trust the dressing room "attendants"

I like Trina Turk ... she's very So Cal Los Angeles and this shirt is pretty iconic with brown and turquoise





Two crazy soft cool skirts.  The silk tie die maxi is by Miss me and the other is covered in sequins and has velvet insets ...  I couldn't leave them either (I tried)

I also got a book from 1883 that is a sort of Dictionary of needlework ... reprint but lovely really ...

2 skirts, 1 sil

k shirt. 1 silk blazer.  5 dresses ...  one book ... $19 ... total.

Coupons and a sale ...


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Halston very thick cool silk jersey drape dress ... halter maxi ... for Giorgio Bevely Hills. Iconic 80's brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was $2.50
> 
> Halton was once great with draping and his Vogue spreads all looked like this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> The drape on it is amazing and the dress allows movement with tiny strings down the front which barely show skin as you move. Sexy and not at all revealing ... probably one of the most comfortable things I have ever worn
> 
> Wearing this soon to a garden concert next week ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green and peach iridescent paisley blazer ... no name anywhere
> 
> The color shifts with any change in light or movement ... super insane silk fabric, lined with silk
> 
> I tried to leave it cause I had so much stuff ... but the color of the green mesmerized me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry ... look at the neckline ... and my first ever Lily Pulitzer dress! So pretty ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James and Elizabeth silk jersey dress that my hands felt the quality of before it even registered what it was. I'm so pleased my hands do this now. I mean dang I earned it but it still makes me so happy. I read about secondhand shoppers being able to do this years ago and I remember thinking that would be impossible.
> 
> Kimchi Blue netted sweetheart skater dress. The netting is black polka dots and the underfabric is pastel camo .... it's pretty sweet and brand new
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Trina Turk I love you silk shirt ... some lady tried to steal this outta my cart while I was in the dressing room! Note to self ... use massive blanket and pile big items on cart before dressing room ... never trust the dressing room "attendants"
> 
> I like Trina Turk ... she's very So Cal Los Angeles and this shirt is pretty iconic with brown and turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two crazy soft cool skirts. The silk tie die maxi is by Miss me and the other is covered in sequins and has velvet insets ... I couldn't leave them either (I tried)
> 
> I also got a book from 1883 that is a sort of Dictionary of needlework ... reprint but lovely really ...
> 
> 2 skirts, 1 sil
> 
> k shirt. 1 silk blazer. 5 dresses ... one book ... $19 ... total.
> 
> Coupons and a sale ...


Halston! Holy cow!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Halston very thick cool silk jersey drape dress ... halter maxi ... for Giorgio Bevely Hills. Iconic 80's brown
> 
> Halston, iconic, cool and sexy....Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner! Great find!


----------



## lazlo8

Daniac said:


> I've had a bit of luck the past couple of days.
> 
> I found a Michael Kors NWT for $3.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Ungaro top for $3.00 at Goodwill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariella Burani silk blazer for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianfranco Ferre Jeans NWOT for $12.99 at Value Village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld Wool/Linen Dress for $7.00 after discount at Value Village.
> I'm not sure how old it is, the store that imported it (Chez Catherine) was open from 1972 to 2002.


 

Love the Michael kors top and the Lagerfeld dress!



JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!


 
*sits down*

*stands back up!*

*dances around!!*

She is beautiful!!



chowlover2 said:


> Halston! Holy cow!


 
Yeah ... it's a great find ... so crazy cheap and back from when Halston really was amazing and being developed by the Giorgios on Rodeo ...  it's very iconic Halston.  Best quality silk jersey I have ever felt.  The dress weighs a lot ...  so sexy ...  I'm excited to wear it.  I might wear OTT 80's makeup ... purple lipstick ... coral cheeks ... blood red polish!  Good Night Irene!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Love the Michael kors top and the Lagerfeld dress!
> 
> 
> 
> *sits down*
> 
> *stands back up!*
> 
> *dances around!!*
> 
> She is beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ... it's a great find ... so crazy cheap and back from when Halston really was amazing and being developed by the Giorgios on Rodeo ...  it's very iconic Halston.  Best quality silk jersey I have ever felt.  The dress weighs a lot ...  so sexy ...  I'm excited to wear it.  I might wear OTT 80's makeup ... purple lipstick ... coral cheeks ... blood red polish!  Good Night Irene!




You need to go to a new millennium clone of Studio 54!


----------



## JOODLZ

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2673098
> View attachment 2673099
> View attachment 2673100
> View attachment 2673101
> 
> 
> I found this at hole in the wal thrift store this week for 20.00 I googled the serial code and it matches up any gucci authenticating masters and conferm my hopes that's it's authentic like I BELIVE.  And pray lol i don't do fake bags ew. Thanks girls have a great day!



Fingers crossed for you!



bigal said:


> Whoa!  Great find!



Thanks...I'm thrilled!



LuxeDeb said:


> It is a lucky week for thrifting. I stumbled upon a 50% all clothing sale yesterday & this gorgeous mink jacket was included. It is in FABULOUS condition. Previous owner must have put it in cold storage. Even the lining is mint condition. And it is small which is hard to find. The thrift store had already priced it low, but I got it for $32.50!!!
> 
> View attachment 2673444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673445



OMG...this is stunning. Did you fall down when you saw the price?


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> Holy crap nice find Joodlz!  Before you know it you'll thrift a Hermes LOL!



Thanks! Thrift a Hermes...in my dreams 



lazlo8 said:


> Halston very thick cool silk jersey drape dress ... halter maxi ... for Giorgio Bevely Hills.  Iconic 80's brown
> 
> this was $2.50
> 
> Halton was once great with draping and his Vogue spreads all looked like this dress.
> 
> The drape on it is amazing and the dress allows movement with tiny strings down the front which barely show skin as you move.  Sexy and not at all revealing ... probably one of the most comfortable things I have ever worn
> 
> Wearing this soon to a garden concert next week ......
> 
> Green and peach iridescent paisley blazer ... no name anywhere
> 
> The color shifts with any change in light or movement ... super insane silk fabric, lined with silk
> 
> I tried to leave it cause I had so much stuff ... but the color of the green mesmerized me.
> 
> Laundry ... look at the neckline ... and my first ever Lily Pulitzer dress!  So pretty ..
> 
> James and Elizabeth silk jersey dress that my hands felt the quality of before it even registered what it was.  I'm so pleased my hands do this now.  I mean dang I earned it but it still makes me so happy.  I read about secondhand shoppers being able to do this years ago and I remember thinking that would be impossible.
> 
> Kimchi Blue netted sweetheart skater dress.  The netting is black polka dots and the underfabric is pastel camo ....  it's pretty sweet and brand new
> 
> Trina Turk I love you silk shirt ... some lady tried to steal this outta my cart while I was in the dressing room!  Note to self ... use massive blanket and pile big items on cart before dressing room ... never trust the dressing room "attendants"
> 
> I like Trina Turk ... she's very So Cal Los Angeles and this shirt is pretty iconic with brown and turquoise
> 
> Two crazy soft cool skirts.  The silk tie die maxi is by Miss me and the other is covered in sequins and has velvet insets ...  I couldn't leave them either (I tried)
> 
> I also got a book from 1883 that is a sort of Dictionary of needlework ... reprint but lovely really ...
> 
> 2 skirts, 1 sil
> 
> k shirt. 1 silk blazer.  5 dresses ...  one book ... $19 ... total.
> 
> Coupons and a sale ...



I LOVE ALL OF THIS...whatta deal!



lazlo8 said:


> *sits down*
> 
> *stands back up!*
> 
> *dances around!!*
> 
> She is beautiful!!



Thanks...I'm still dancin'!!!


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> Halston very thick cool silk jersey drape dress ... halter maxi ... for Giorgio Bevely Hills.  Iconic 80's brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was $2.50
> 
> Halton was once great with draping and his Vogue spreads all looked like this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> The drape on it is amazing and the dress allows movement with tiny strings down the front which barely show skin as you move.  Sexy and not at all revealing ... probably one of the most comfortable things I have ever worn
> 
> Wearing this soon to a garden concert next week ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green and peach iridescent paisley blazer ... no name anywhere
> 
> The color shifts with any change in light or movement ... super insane silk fabric, lined with silk
> 
> I tried to leave it cause I had so much stuff ... but the color of the green mesmerized me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry ... look at the neckline ... and my first ever Lily Pulitzer dress!  So pretty ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James and Elizabeth silk jersey dress that my hands felt the quality of before it even registered what it was.  I'm so pleased my hands do this now.  I mean dang I earned it but it still makes me so happy.  I read about secondhand shoppers being able to do this years ago and I remember thinking that would be impossible.
> 
> Kimchi Blue netted sweetheart skater dress.  The netting is black polka dots and the underfabric is pastel camo ....  it's pretty sweet and brand new
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Trina Turk I love you silk shirt ... some lady tried to steal this outta my cart while I was in the dressing room!  Note to self ... use massive blanket and pile big items on cart before dressing room ... never trust the dressing room "attendants"
> 
> I like Trina Turk ... she's very So Cal Los Angeles and this shirt is pretty iconic with brown and turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two crazy soft cool skirts.  The silk tie die maxi is by Miss me and the other is covered in sequins and has velvet insets ...  I couldn't leave them either (I tried)
> 
> I also got a book from 1883 that is a sort of Dictionary of needlework ... reprint but lovely really ...
> 
> 2 skirts, 1 sil
> 
> k shirt. 1 silk blazer.  5 dresses ...  one book ... $19 ... total.
> 
> Coupons and a sale ...



Awesome dress & skirts.  You're set for summer.


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Halston very thick cool silk jersey drape dress ... halter maxi ... for Giorgio Bevely Hills.  Iconic 80's brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was $2.50
> 
> Halton was once great with draping and his Vogue spreads all looked like this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> The drape on it is amazing and the dress allows movement with tiny strings down the front which barely show skin as you move.  Sexy and not at all revealing ... probably one of the most comfortable things I have ever worn
> 
> Wearing this soon to a garden concert next week ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green and peach iridescent paisley blazer ... no name anywhere
> 
> The color shifts with any change in light or movement ... super insane silk fabric, lined with silk
> 
> I tried to leave it cause I had so much stuff ... but the color of the green mesmerized me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry ... look at the neckline ... and my first ever Lily Pulitzer dress!  So pretty ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James and Elizabeth silk jersey dress that my hands felt the quality of before it even registered what it was.  I'm so pleased my hands do this now.  I mean dang I earned it but it still makes me so happy.  I read about secondhand shoppers being able to do this years ago and I remember thinking that would be impossible.
> 
> Kimchi Blue netted sweetheart skater dress.  The netting is black polka dots and the underfabric is pastel camo ....  it's pretty sweet and brand new
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Trina Turk I love you silk shirt ... some lady tried to steal this outta my cart while I was in the dressing room!  Note to self ... use massive blanket and pile big items on cart before dressing room ... never trust the dressing room "attendants"
> 
> I like Trina Turk ... she's very So Cal Los Angeles and this shirt is pretty iconic with brown and turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two crazy soft cool skirts.  The silk tie die maxi is by Miss me and the other is covered in sequins and has velvet insets ...  I couldn't leave them either (I tried)
> 
> I also got a book from 1883 that is a sort of Dictionary of needlework ... reprint but lovely really ...
> 
> 2 skirts, 1 sil
> 
> k shirt. 1 silk blazer.  5 dresses ...  one book ... $19 ... total.
> 
> Coupons and a sale ...


 

Love it all Lazlo!  Esp the Halston and Miss Me skirt.


----------



## Daniac

LuxeDeb said:


> We are going to Niagara Falls & Toronto. Cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds! I especially love the velvet Ungaro blazer. Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> What a score! The Zac Posen crossbody is adorable. The scarves are beautiful & very on trend right now. The Bally should be able to be restored. Bally bags were one of my first loves. They are sooo soft. Love, love!



I love Niagara Falls!  I always cross the border at the Rainbow Bridge so I have a nice view if I get stuck waiting to cross,  

Good luck thrifting in Toronto!  I'm sure you'll find some amazing finds!


----------



## Daniac

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...time to SIT DOWN! I've been researching for days now and finally took the plunge...hubby let me spend my next month's purse allowance at GW (yes, GW) today...TA DA! She needs a little re-shaping and certainly some TLC, but she'll certainly be in my TOP 5 for 2014!!! I've verified all the details...even down to determining her age by the format of the sticker inside. (LOL...came with an authenticity card, but it belongs to a different bag!) I'm guessing a 2002-03 CHANEL Double Flap bag for less than HALF what they go for on ebay...I'm seriously in LOVE...after the spa treatment, she'll be amazing!



OMG!  Wow, what find and what a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Daniac

LuxeDeb said:


> Hubby surprised me with a trip to New Orleans, so I have been out of town for the past week. Yes, I managed to shop there a bit! Will post those finds soon. Here are more of my recent $5 & $10 finds. Most were $5!!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta eyelet blouse. Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2671317
> View attachment 2671318
> 
> 
> Blumarine (Italy) top. It has a low back. CH Carolina Herrera blouse.
> View attachment 2671320
> View attachment 2671321
> 
> 
> Ripetta (Italy) skirt suit. D & G Dolce & Gabbana mini kilt (skirt has one side higher than other).
> View attachment 2671322
> View attachment 2671323
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim trench coat. I love the reptile print.
> View attachment 2671324
> View attachment 2671325
> 
> 
> Nina Ricci pant suit. The detail is amazing!
> View attachment 2671326
> View attachment 2671327



LOVE the Nina Ricci pant suit!


----------



## Daniac

kcarmona said:


> It's raining Chanel! Not quite as exciting as JOODLZ's find, but I did score this vintage mini bag in really amazing condition on eBay! Paid $600. Love that I can wear crossbody too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671978
> View attachment 2671979



Wow, she's a beauty!


----------



## Daniac

lazlo8 said:


> Trina Turk I love you silk shirt ... some lady tried to steal this outta my cart while I was in the dressing room!  Note to self ... use massive blanket and pile big items on cart before dressing room ... never trust the dressing room "attendants"



I love the blazer!   I had someone "steal" a bag out of my cart in Value Village a little while ago.  Now I take everything into the change room with me.


----------



## scbear00

Amazing finds everyone-- I have been having so much trouble posting comments from my phone, and rarely remember to check the page out from my laptop.  But oh man, the Chanel finds are KILLING ME.  Congrats all around!!

Ok I have a "should I buy it" question!!

So the fabulous men's/women's consignment store in Nashville has marked most of their items in-store as 50% off and there is a men's burberry black label backpack (a King's of Leon item) that I have had my eyes on for a while.  It is brand new, dark burgundy with black stud accents, super pretty and now $80.  I think it's a good item for the boyfriend and I to share 

I am finding conflicting information, however, about the black label.  It is clear that this is a line sold in Asia (primarily Japan), but some sites say this label is one of burberry's "premium" labels while other sites say that this is a line geared towards teenage boys.  Does anyone know?  Not sure if $80 (half off of their $179 consignment tag) is a great deal or just average, and of course there is virtually nothing on ebay (as far as I can tell).  THOUGHTS?!

I am also trying to decide which pair of brand new dress shoes to buy the boyfriend (as they are also 1/2 off now)-- the Dior, Guccis or Burberrys.  What a jerk...haha.  Thanks for the help all!!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> It is a lucky week for thrifting. I stumbled upon a 50% all clothing sale yesterday & this gorgeous mink jacket was included. It is in FABULOUS condition. Previous owner must have put it in cold storage. Even the lining is mint condition. And it is small which is hard to find. The thrift store had already priced it low, but I got it for $32.50!!!
> 
> View attachment 2673444
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673445


This is gorgeous! What a steal!


lazlo8 said:


> Halston very thick cool silk jersey drape dress ... halter maxi ... for Giorgio Bevely Hills.  Iconic 80's brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was $2.50
> 
> Halton was once great with draping and his Vogue spreads all looked like this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> The drape on it is amazing and the dress allows movement with tiny strings down the front which barely show skin as you move.  Sexy and not at all revealing ... probably one of the most comfortable things I have ever worn
> 
> Wearing this soon to a garden concert next week ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green and peach iridescent paisley blazer ... no name anywhere
> 
> The color shifts with any change in light or movement ... super insane silk fabric, lined with silk
> 
> I tried to leave it cause I had so much stuff ... but the color of the green mesmerized me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry ... look at the neckline ... and my first ever Lily Pulitzer dress!  So pretty ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James and Elizabeth silk jersey dress that my hands felt the quality of before it even registered what it was.  I'm so pleased my hands do this now.  I mean dang I earned it but it still makes me so happy.  I read about secondhand shoppers being able to do this years ago and I remember thinking that would be impossible.
> 
> Kimchi Blue netted sweetheart skater dress.  The netting is black polka dots and the underfabric is pastel camo ....  it's pretty sweet and brand new
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
> Trina Turk I love you silk shirt ... some lady tried to steal this outta my cart while I was in the dressing room!  Note to self ... use massive blanket and pile big items on cart before dressing room ... never trust the dressing room "attendants"
> 
> I like Trina Turk ... she's very So Cal Los Angeles and this shirt is pretty iconic with brown and turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two crazy soft cool skirts.  The silk tie die maxi is by Miss me and the other is covered in sequins and has velvet insets ...  I couldn't leave them either (I tried)
> 
> I also got a book from 1883 that is a sort of Dictionary of needlework ... reprint but lovely really ...
> 
> 2 skirts, 1 sil
> 
> k shirt. 1 silk blazer.  5 dresses ...  one book ... $19 ... total.
> 
> Coupons and a sale ...


Hey Laz, where have you been? We missed the Sunday morning thrift around here..

Love all your dresses, what a score on that Halston.


----------



## dactful

found this coach legacy bag at goodwill for $5.99


----------



## chocolagirl

scbear00 said:


> Amazing finds everyone-- I have been having so much trouble posting comments from my phone, and rarely remember to check the page out from my laptop.  But oh man, the Chanel finds are KILLING ME.  Congrats all around!!
> 
> Ok I have a "should I buy it" question!!
> 
> So the fabulous men's/women's consignment store in Nashville has marked most of their items in-store as 50% off and there is a men's burberry black label backpack (a King's of Leon item) that I have had my eyes on for a while.  It is brand new, dark burgundy with black stud accents, super pretty and now $80.  I think it's a good item for the boyfriend and I to share
> 
> I am finding conflicting information, however, about the black label.  It is clear that this is a line sold in Asia (primarily Japan), but some sites say this label is one of burberry's "premium" labels while other sites say that this is a line geared towards teenage boys.  Does anyone know?  Not sure if $80 (half off of their $179 consignment tag) is a great deal or just average, and of course there is virtually nothing on ebay (as far as I can tell).  THOUGHTS?!
> 
> I am also trying to decide which pair of brand new dress shoes to buy the boyfriend (as they are also 1/2 off now)-- the Dior, Guccis or Burberrys.  What a jerk...haha.  Thanks for the help all!!


the burberry black label is a diffusion line and sold mainly in Japan
If it's brand new, I think it's an okay price but maybe wait for it to go down further


----------



## Tomsmom

dactful said:


> View attachment 2675411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this coach legacy bag at goodwill for $5.99


 

Nice find!!


----------



## SEWDimples

dactful said:


> View attachment 2675411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this coach legacy bag at goodwill for $5.99



Great Deal!!! I have one in white, but paid more for it off the bay.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tuuli35

Happy 4th of July my friends! 
How did you do today? Our local Salvation Armies have 50% all clothing today, so I went in and got 2 big bags full. They had NWT clothes on separate racks, so it was pretty easy shopping! Among other things found Lilly Pulitzer sweater for less than $4.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tuuli35 said:


> Happy 4th of July my friends?
> How did you do today? Our local Salvation Armies have 50% all clothing today, so I went in and got 2 big bags full. They had NWT clothes on separate racks, so it was pretty easy shipping  Among other things found Lilly Pulitzer sweater for less than $4.


 
Cannot wait to see pics!



lazlo8 said:


> Halston very thick cool silk jersey drape dress ... halter maxi ... for Giorgio Bevely Hills.  Iconic 80's brown
> 
> this was $2.50
> 
> Halton was once great with draping and his Vogue spreads all looked like this dress.
> The drape on it is amazing and the dress allows movement with tiny strings down the front which barely show skin as you move.  Sexy and not at all revealing ... probably one of the most comfortable things I have ever worn
> 
> Wearing this soon to a garden concert next week ......
> 
> Green and peach iridescent paisley blazer ... no name anywhere
> 
> The color shifts with any change in light or movement ... super insane silk fabric, lined with silk
> 
> I tried to leave it cause I had so much stuff ... but the color of the green mesmerized me.
> 
> Laundry ... look at the neckline ... and my first ever Lily Pulitzer dress!  So pretty ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James and Elizabeth silk jersey dress that my hands felt the quality of before it even registered what it was.  I'm so pleased my hands do this now.  I mean dang I earned it but it still makes me so happy.  I read about secondhand shoppers being able to do this years ago and I remember thinking that would be impossible.
> 
> Kimchi Blue netted sweetheart skater dress.  The netting is black polka dots and the underfabric is pastel camo ....  it's pretty sweet and brand new
> 
> Trina Turk I love you silk shirt ... some lady tried to steal this outta my cart while I was in the dressing room!  Note to self ... use massive blanket and pile big items on cart before dressing room ... never trust the dressing room "attendants"
> 
> I like Trina Turk ... she's very So Cal Los Angeles and this shirt is pretty iconic with brown and turquoise
> 
> Two crazy soft cool skirts.  The silk tie die maxi is by Miss me and the other is covered in sequins and has velvet insets ...  I couldn't leave them either (I tried)
> 
> I also got a book from 1883 that is a sort of Dictionary of needlework ... reprint but lovely really ...
> 
> 2 skirts, 1 sil
> 
> k shirt. 1 silk blazer.  5 dresses ...  one book ... $19 ... total.
> 
> Coupons and a sale ...


 
Great finds as always! Wow, that Halston is amazing! Timeless elegance. Love the Lilly Pulitzer dress. Such happy colors & patterns. I find/have so many that are strappy or strapless, so I love that you found one with little sleeves. I bet the Elizabeth & James dress is a comfy silk knit & has an amazing drape. I prefer the Elizabeth & James line over The Row line & the price difference is crazy. The Laundry dress is cute. I have a similar Versace dress & the neckline is very flattering & so chic. Trina Turk is so underrated. She makes beautiful things. The more I travel abroad the more I appreciate the NY & Cal designers & how much they capture our lifestyle here!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Happy 4th of July!!!!

Just in case the clothing deals ever dry up, I will keep shopping as long as I can keep stuffing them into my closet!

Helmut Lang leather pants $10




Red/gold mini dress (tag missing, very well made- anyone recognize it?) $5. Nanette Lepore sailor mini dress $5




Brunello Cucinelli cashmere top with detachable belt or crossbody strap (not totally sure how this is supposed to be worn, but it looks like the strap can be worn several ways or not at all) $5




Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt (love the crazy, crooked design) $5




Alexander Wang silk tank dress $5. Theory cashmere/cotton cardi $5


----------



## Tuuli35

Here are some of my finds today: 

Sigrid Olsen $5, very soft mixture with cashmere, NWT



Nicole Farhi top $1 (part of 5 for 5 sale). I have never heard about the brand before but seems to be great quality. NWT, original price $245




Enja Costa $7.50, 100% cashmere, NWT, retail $225





Lilly Pulitzer cashmere sweater, 3.50, retail &288, NWT





Ralph Lauren sweater, NWT, $4


----------



## Tuuli35

...continued

Henri Bendel, $1





Theory blouse, 3.50, NWT, retail $215





I apologize for unclear pics. 

Addition to these I also bought lots of t-shirts and kids clothes.
It was great shopping day!


----------



## dactful

SEWDimples said:


> Great Deal!!! I have one in white, but paid more for it off the bay.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!




Thank you! It's for my mom. She loves it.  It's kinda heavy right?


----------



## dactful

Tomsmom said:


> Nice find!!




Thank you!


----------



## lazlo8

dactful said:


> View attachment 2675411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this coach legacy bag at goodwill for $5.99


 
Love!  I went to see that bag when it was in the stores ..


----------



## lazlo8

A few little finds ....  you all know I never stop shopping ... I swear it's my main coping mechanism ...

(Mags I was away doing insane things to heal an old injury ...  every weird thing you can do with Raw Food I have done in the last 10 months ... I'm a raw food advocate now ...  it's crazy)





Vintage linens ... biscuit warmers.

I wanna ... keep your buns warm ...





$1 each ...

LOVE vintage linens ...

I can't ever stop buying them ... I try to and it never works....
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 








Fabric for making vintage patterns ...  $1 each ... big 3-4 yard pieces

There's  a local store near me where the fabric is always laughably overpriced.  But at a couple local thrifts I have managed to pick up probably more fabric than I can ever sew







mademoiselle beaded 1960's bag in absolutely pristine shape ... $3 each

They are reversible ...





I had the biggest fight with myself over these, left them there went home and ended up back in the car within 15 minutes after looking them up .I think they are 60's bags but some are saying they are 50's ....





Junior drake wristlet ... swear I saw this at TJ Maxx and wanted it ...

I paid $1 ... it seems unused
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
It's on a vintage pillowcase.  I collect those ... the ones that sat in someone's linen closet unused since the 50's-60's they have the softest cotton .. so nice and cool in summer when it is boiling ... like today





I've always like the lining in Junior Drake bags


----------



## SEWDimples

LuxeDeb said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!!
> 
> Just in case the clothing deals ever dry up, I will keep shopping as long as I can keep stuffing them into my closet!
> 
> Helmut Lang leather pants $10
> View attachment 2675946
> View attachment 2675947
> 
> 
> Red/gold mini dress (tag missing, very well made- anyone recognize it?) $5. Nanette Lepore sailor mini dress $5
> View attachment 2675948
> View attachment 2675949
> 
> 
> Brunello Cucinelli cashmere top with detachable belt or crossbody strap (not totally sure how this is supposed to be worn, but it looks like the strap can be worn several ways or not at all) $5
> View attachment 2675950
> View attachment 2675951
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt (love the crazy, crooked design) $5
> View attachment 2675952
> View attachment 2675953
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang silk tank dress $5. Theory cashmere/cotton cardi $5
> View attachment 2675954
> View attachment 2675955





Tuuli35 said:


> Here are some of my finds today:
> 
> Sigrid Olsen $5, very soft mixture with cashmere, NWT
> View attachment 2675961
> 
> 
> Nicole Farhi top $1 (part of 5 for 5 sale). I have never heard about the brand before but seems to be great quality. NWT, original price $245
> View attachment 2675962
> View attachment 2675964
> 
> 
> Enja Costa $7.50, 100% cashmere, NWT, retail $225
> View attachment 2675966
> 
> View attachment 2675969
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer cashmere sweater, 3.50, retail &288, NWT
> View attachment 2675973
> 
> View attachment 2675971
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren sweater, NWT, $4
> View attachment 2675975





Tuuli35 said:


> ...continued
> 
> Henri Bendel, $1
> View attachment 2675977
> 
> View attachment 2675979
> 
> 
> Theory blouse, 3.50, NWT, retail $215
> View attachment 2675980
> 
> View attachment 2675984
> 
> 
> I apologize for unclear pics.
> 
> Addition to these I also bought lots of t-shirts and kids clothes.
> It was great shopping day!



Awesome haul! Super Great Deals! You find the most amazing stuff. I'm very impressed. Congrats!


----------



## elvisgurly

dactful said:


> View attachment 2675411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this coach legacy bag at goodwill for $5.99



Cute bag.


----------



## elvisgurly

LuxeDeb said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!!
> 
> Just in case the clothing deals ever dry up, I will keep shopping as long as I can keep stuffing them into my closet!
> 
> Helmut Lang leather pants $10
> View attachment 2675946
> View attachment 2675947
> 
> 
> Red/gold mini dress (tag missing, very well made- anyone recognize it?) $5. Nanette Lepore sailor mini dress $5
> View attachment 2675948
> View attachment 2675949
> 
> 
> Brunello Cucinelli cashmere top with detachable belt or crossbody strap (not totally sure how this is supposed to be worn, but it looks like the strap can be worn several ways or not at all) $5
> View attachment 2675950
> View attachment 2675951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt (love the crazy, crooked design) $5
> View attachment 2675952
> View attachment 2675953
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang silk tank dress $5. Theory cashmere/cotton cardi $5
> View attachment 2675954
> View attachment 2675955



Love the sailor dress and the Theory cardigan.


----------



## ladyash

Can't remember who it was that loved mourning jewellery on here, but I just found the most amazing piece on ebay http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VICTORIAN-15...s_VintageFineJewellery_CA&hash=item2ed3817f5f

Which reminds me...I received my 1885 bracelet a few days ago but have been so busy with work that I haven't had a chance to post pics! I will try to do that tomorrow after work for you guys. I'm in love and it's perfect! Apparently my wrists are the perfect Victorian size. Now that I know this I can buy more which may end up being super dangerous with my addiction to Victorian and Edwardian things. I'm saving for a vintage Chanel though right now!


----------



## dactful

elvisgurly said:


> Cute bag.




Thank you, happy 4th!


----------



## dactful

lazlo8 said:


> Love!  I went to see that bag when it was in the stores ..




Oh really? That's cool, do u happen to know how old this style is? Thank


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Can't remember who it was that loved mourning jewellery on here, but I just found the most amazing piece on ebay http://www.ebay.ca/itm/VICTORIAN-15...s_VintageFineJewellery_CA&hash=item2ed3817f5f
> 
> Which reminds me...I received my 1885 bracelet a few days ago but have been so busy with work that I haven't had a chance to post pics! I will try to do that tomorrow after work for you guys. I'm in love and it's perfect! Apparently my wrists are the perfect Victorian size. Now that I know this I can buy more which may end up being super dangerous with my addiction to Victorian and Edwardian things. I'm saving for a vintage Chanel though right now!




It's me! What a gorgeous brooch!


----------



## JOODLZ

Daniac said:


> OMG!  Wow, what find and what a gorgeous bag!



Thanks...I got very lucky!



dactful said:


> View attachment 2675411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this coach legacy bag at goodwill for $5.99



WOWZA...love this...that's my kind of price, too!!!



LuxeDeb said:


> Happy 4th of July!!!!
> 
> Just in case the clothing deals ever dry up, I will keep shopping as long as I can keep stuffing them into my closet!
> 
> Helmut Lang leather pants $10
> View attachment 2675946
> View attachment 2675947
> 
> 
> Red/gold mini dress (tag missing, very well made- anyone recognize it?) $5. Nanette Lepore sailor mini dress $5
> View attachment 2675948
> View attachment 2675949
> 
> 
> Brunello Cucinelli cashmere top with detachable belt or crossbody strap (not totally sure how this is supposed to be worn, but it looks like the strap can be worn several ways or not at all) $5
> View attachment 2675950
> View attachment 2675951
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic skirt (love the crazy, crooked design) $5
> View attachment 2675952
> View attachment 2675953
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang silk tank dress $5. Theory cashmere/cotton cardi $5
> View attachment 2675954
> View attachment 2675955



Amazing stuff!



Tuuli35 said:


> Here are some of my finds today:
> 
> Sigrid Olsen $5, very soft mixture with cashmere, NWT
> View attachment 2675961
> 
> 
> Nicole Farhi top $1 (part of 5 for 5 sale). I have never heard about the brand before but seems to be great quality. NWT, original price $245
> View attachment 2675962
> View attachment 2675964
> 
> 
> Enja Costa $7.50, 100% cashmere, NWT, retail $225
> View attachment 2675966
> 
> View attachment 2675969
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer cashmere sweater, 3.50, retail &288, NWT
> View attachment 2675973
> 
> View attachment 2675971
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren sweater, NWT, $4
> View attachment 2675975



Love cashmere...especially at those prices!



Tuuli35 said:


> ...continued
> 
> Henri Bendel, $1
> View attachment 2675977
> 
> View attachment 2675979
> 
> 
> Theory blouse, 3.50, NWT, retail $215
> View attachment 2675980
> 
> View attachment 2675984
> 
> 
> I apologize for unclear pics.
> 
> Addition to these I also bought lots of t-shirts and kids clothes.
> It was great shopping day!



What a haul...ya did good!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> A few little finds ....  you all know I never stop shopping ... I swear it's my main coping mechanism ...
> 
> (Mags I was away doing insane things to heal an old injury ...  every weird thing you can do with Raw Food I have done in the last 10 months ... I'm a raw food advocate now ...  it's crazy)
> 
> Vintage linens ... biscuit warmers.
> 
> I wanna ... keep your buns warm ...
> 
> $1 each ...
> 
> LOVE vintage linens ...
> 
> I can't ever stop buying them ... I try to and it never works....
> 
> Fabric for making vintage patterns ...  $1 each ... big 3-4 yard pieces
> 
> There's  a local store near me where the fabric is always laughably overpriced.  But at a couple local thrifts I have managed to pick up probably more fabric than I can ever sew
> 
> mademoiselle beaded 1960's bag in absolutely pristine shape ... $3 each
> 
> They are reversible ...
> 
> I had the biggest fight with myself over these, left them there went home and ended up back in the car within 15 minutes after looking them up .I think they are 60's bags but some are saying they are 50's ....
> 
> Junior drake wristlet ... swear I saw this at TJ Maxx and wanted it ...
> 
> I paid $1 ... it seems unused
> 
> It's on a vintage pillowcase.  I collect those ... the ones that sat in someone's linen closet unused since the 50's-60's they have the softest cotton .. so nice and cool in summer when it is boiling ... like today
> 
> I've always like the lining in Junior Drake bags



Aaaahhh warm buns and cool cottons...LOVE it all!



dactful said:


> Oh really? That's cool, do u happen to know how old this style is? Thank



I have one in pink...from 2006, Coach's 65th anniversary year...paid $6.99 at GW last summer.


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> A few little finds .... you all know I never stop shopping ... I swear it's my main coping mechanism ...
> 
> (Mags I was away doing insane things to heal an old injury ... every weird thing you can do with Raw Food I have done in the last 10 months ... I'm a raw food advocate now ... it's crazy)
> 
> 
> I wanna keep your buns warm!
> Laz your linen finds are awesome. I've been purchased embroidery kits. (I know deep down inside, I'm not doing it.) So, now I look at them and say how pretty.
> Love the Junior Drake wtrislet.


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> It's me! What a gorgeous brooch!



I thought it was, but couldn't seem to find the posts when I was going back through them!


----------



## buffalogal

dactful said:


> View attachment 2675411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this coach legacy bag at goodwill for $5.99


Aww w man - I am obsessed with this bag. Regret not getting it when I had the chance but they go for more than I want to pay on the bay. 

Congrats!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

The thing that I love about this forum is things I see others post here, I would pass. LOL.

TG all ts are NOT created alike

 Last week I got:

Eric Javitz bag 
Hermes tie

And six Flax dresses in size 3G. The total I paid for all was less than $40. I am going to sell the dresses for 1 big wheel a piece over the way. The Gucci scarf I showed you a couple of weeks ago sold over the way for TWO big wheels.


----------



## maniyer

Hi,
This is my first time in this forum. I found a lovely leather bag that was slightly used, but I couldn't figure out what brand it is. It has the logo on the front cover and on the inside tag as well, but no name anywhere. It is all leather on the outside except for the strap, and all suede on the inside. Maybe someone can help pinpoint who made it? (see images)

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## dactful

JOODLZ said:


> Aaaahhh warm buns and cool cottons...LOVE it all!
> 
> 
> 
> I have one in pink...from 2006, Coach's 65th anniversary year...paid $6.99 at GW last summer.




Thank you! Much appreciated&#128513;


----------



## dactful

buffalogal said:


> Aww w man - I am obsessed with this bag. Regret not getting it when I had the chance but they go for more than I want to pay on the bay.
> 
> Congrats!




Hopefully one day it'll be within range &#128513; thanks, it was just there staring at me!


----------



## lazlo8

Wake up Chickens!  Wake up!  It's time for Sunday Morning thrift!  

Are you gunna go today? 

 I am I am!  Jump around!


----------



## heymom

Found this St John jacket at a consignment shop on clearance for $52.


----------



## heymom

I also spotted these chanel shoes but left them. No shopping partner & I was unsure if they looked to big on my foot.

They were only $32 & my head keeps thinking about them.





I found them listed on the bay $340.

So, do you ladies think they look to big?


----------



## storeberry

heymom said:


> I also spotted these chanel shoes but left them. No shopping partner & I was unsure if they looked to big on my foot.
> 
> They were only $32 & my head keeps thinking
> 
> I found them listed on the bay $340.
> 
> So, do you ladies think they look to big?




I think it looks big on you... But Chanel!!! Argh


----------



## heymom

Here's what the chanel shoes look like close up.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Wake up Chickens! Wake up! It's time for Sunday Morning thrift!
> 
> Are you gunna go today?
> 
> I am I am! Jump around!


 


heymom said:


> I also spotted these chanel shoes but left them. No shopping partner & I was unsure if they looked to big on my foot.
> 
> They were only $32 & my head keeps thinking about them.
> 
> View attachment 2677606
> View attachment 2677607
> 
> 
> I found them listed on the bay $340.
> 
> So, do you ladies think they look to big?


 Too big, but I love the thong on your other foot!


----------



## storeberry

chowlover2 said:


> Too big, but i love the thong on your other foot!




+1


----------



## heymom

Thanks ladies, I will just have to put them outta my head. Keeping the faith, if I found one pair ~ there has to be another pair in my future!


----------



## chowlover2

heymom said:


> Thanks ladies, I will just have to put them outta my head. Keeping the faith, if I found one pair ~ there has to be another pair in my future!


Yes, your Chanel is out there waiting for you!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

One of those Flax dresses sold for one big wheel only after a few hours of listing it over the way. Woohoo to me.


----------



## JOODLZ

heymom said:


> I also spotted these chanel shoes but left them. No shopping partner & I was unsure if they looked to big on my foot.
> 
> They were only $32 & my head keeps thinking about them.
> 
> View attachment 2677606
> View attachment 2677607
> 
> 
> I found them listed on the bay $340.
> 
> So, do you ladies think they look to big?



Oooohhh...sadly, yes...too big!



heymom said:


> Here's what the chanel shoes look like close up.
> 
> View attachment 2677615
> View attachment 2677616
> View attachment 2677617



Aaaahhh...too cool!



heymom said:


> Thanks ladies, I will just have to put them outta my head. Keeping the faith, if I found one pair ~ there has to be another pair in my future!



Patience...keep believing!



chowlover2 said:


> Yes, your Chanel is out there waiting for you!



Amen!


----------



## JNH14

heymom said:


> Thanks ladies, I will just have to put them outta my head. Keeping the faith, if I found one pair ~ there has to be another pair in my future!



What size were they and where did you find them?


----------



## heymom

JNH14 said:


> What size were they and where did you find them?



Size 8 1/2 
Found in consignment store Evansville, IN


----------



## JOODLZ

Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!


 She looks stunning! What a find!


----------



## heymom

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!



Absolutely fabulous! Enjoy her & and all her beauty!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!


 
Lookin' good!



heymom said:


> View attachment 2677602
> View attachment 2677603
> 
> 
> Found this St John jacket at a consignment shop on clearance for $52.


 
Very nice!



heymom said:


> I also spotted these chanel shoes but left them. No shopping partner & I was unsure if they looked to big on my foot.
> 
> They were only $32 & my head keeps thinking about them.
> 
> View attachment 2677606
> View attachment 2677607
> 
> 
> I found them listed on the bay $340.
> 
> So, do you ladies think they look to big?


 
Awww...yes, too big. Chanel, especially shoes, show up on a regular basis at consignment shops. Is better to wait and get ones that fit. Yours are out there!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is another round of my $5 + $10 deals.

Marc Jacobs dress. It has built in pleats. White straps are just for hanging support. $10




John Paul Gaultier Femme pants. I just love the ribbon & bow waist. $5




Tibi silk knit dress $5. MaxMara handbag $10




MaxMara handbag front & back. It is a burgandy color, will be great in the Fall.


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!


 

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## rjshops

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is another round of my $5 + $10 deals.
> 
> John Paul Gaultier Femme pants. I just love the ribbon & bow waist. $5



*I love everything -- those JPG pants are TDF! *


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Looks great! Enjoy your score 



JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!


----------



## heymom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is another round of my $5 + $10 deals.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress. It has built in pleats. White straps are just for hanging support. $10
> View attachment 2680142
> View attachment 2680143
> 
> 
> John Paul Gaultier Femme pants. I just love the ribbon & bow waist. $5
> View attachment 2680144
> View attachment 2680145
> 
> 
> Tibi silk knit dress $5. MaxMara handbag $10
> View attachment 2680146
> View attachment 2680147
> 
> 
> MaxMara handbag front & back. It is a burgandy color, will be great in the Fall.
> View attachment 2680148
> View attachment 2680149



 Pants are amazing!


----------



## SEWDimples

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!



Amazing find. Congrats! 

It looks great now.



LuxeDeb said:


> Here is another round of my $5 + $10 deals.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress. It has built in pleats. White straps are just for hanging support. $10
> View attachment 2680142
> View attachment 2680143
> 
> 
> John Paul Gaultier Femme pants. I just love the ribbon & bow waist. $5
> View attachment 2680144
> View attachment 2680145
> 
> 
> Tibi silk knit dress $5. MaxMara handbag $10
> View attachment 2680146
> View attachment 2680147
> 
> 
> MaxMara handbag front & back. It is a burgandy color, will be great in the Fall.
> View attachment 2680148
> View attachment 2680149



Congrats on your finds. The pants are great.


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!




congratulations again! it's a beauty!
stories like yours make me go back to thrift stores again and again


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> She looks stunning! What a find!





heymom said:


> Absolutely fabulous! Enjoy her & and all her beauty!





LuxeDeb said:


> Lookin' good!



Thanks ladies...I'm so lucky to have found her!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here is another round of my $5 + $10 deals.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress. It has built in pleats. White straps are just for hanging support. $10
> View attachment 2680142
> View attachment 2680143
> 
> 
> John Paul Gaultier Femme pants. I just love the ribbon & bow waist. $5
> View attachment 2680144
> View attachment 2680145
> 
> 
> Tibi silk knit dress $5. MaxMara handbag $10
> View attachment 2680146
> View attachment 2680147
> 
> 
> MaxMara handbag front & back. It is a burgandy color, will be great in the Fall.
> View attachment 2680148
> View attachment 2680149



Love all your finds!



Tomsmom said:


> She looks gorgeous!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Looks great! Enjoy your score



Thanks ladies...she's truly special to me!


----------



## JOODLZ

SEWDimples said:


> Amazing find. Congrats!
> It looks great now.





Tuuli35 said:


> congratulations again! it's a beauty!
> stories like yours make me go back to thrift stores again and again



Thanks to you both! Yes, Tuuli, I keep going and going too


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!


I truly am happy for you; I love Chanel...Tears of joy....


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Mary Frances with tag for $5.
http://


----------



## heymom

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Mary Frances with tag for $5.
> http://



I really like her bags, always so unique.


----------



## magdalinka

maniyer said:


> Hi,
> This is my first time in this forum. I found a lovely leather bag that was slightly used, but I couldn't figure out what brand it is. It has the logo on the front cover and on the inside tag as well, but no name anywhere. It is all leather on the outside except for the strap, and all suede on the inside. Maybe someone can help pinpoint who made it? (see images)
> 
> Thanks,
> Mani


This looks like the Express logo to me.


----------



## magdalinka

lazlo8 said:


> A few little finds ....  you all know I never stop shopping ... I swear it's my main coping mechanism ...
> 
> (Mags I was away doing insane things to heal an old injury ...  every weird thing you can do with Raw Food I have done in the last 10 months ... I'm a raw food advocate now ...  it's crazy)
> Vintage linens ... biscuit warmers.
> 
> I wanna ... keep your buns warm ...
> 
> $1 each ...
> 
> LOVE vintage linens ...
> 
> I can't ever stop buying them ... I try to and it never works....
> 
> 
> Fabric for making vintage patterns ...  $1 each ... big 3-4 yard pieces
> 
> There's  a local store near me where the fabric is always laughably overpriced.  But at a couple local thrifts I have managed to pick up probably more fabric than I can ever sew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mademoiselle beaded 1960's bag in absolutely pristine shape ... $3 each
> 
> They are reversible ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the biggest fight with myself over these, left them there went home and ended up back in the car within 15 minutes after looking them up .I think they are 60's bags but some are saying they are 50's ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Junior drake wristlet ... swear I saw this at TJ Maxx and wanted it ...
> 
> I paid $1 ... it seems unused
> 
> It's on a vintage pillowcase.  I collect those ... the ones that sat in someone's linen closet unused since the 50's-60's they have the softest cotton .. so nice and cool in summer when it is boiling ... like today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always like the lining in Junior Drake bags


Hope you feel better ((Laz)). You always find the best linens, beautiful!


heymom said:


> View attachment 2677602
> View attachment 2677603
> 
> 
> Found this St John jacket at a consignment shop on clearance for $52.


That's a baeutiful color, great find 


JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!


OMG drooling over here... she recovered very nicely. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here is another round of my $5 + $10 deals.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress. It has built in pleats. White straps are just for hanging support. $10
> View attachment 2680142
> View attachment 2680143
> 
> 
> John Paul Gaultier Femme pants. I just love the ribbon & bow waist. $5
> View attachment 2680144
> View attachment 2680145
> 
> 
> Tibi silk knit dress $5. MaxMara handbag $10
> View attachment 2680146
> View attachment 2680147
> 
> 
> MaxMara handbag front & back. It is a burgandy color, will be great in the Fall.
> View attachment 2680148
> View attachment 2680149


That MJ dress is stunning. I had a silk top that was from the same collection, found it in TJMaxx for $25 but the orogonal retail on the top was something like $700, so I imagine the dress retail would be close to 2K. 


Raven3766 said:


> I found a Mary Frances with tag for $5.
> http://


So unique and pretty, Raven! It seems like no 2 bags are the same..


----------



## storeberry

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!




Love your chanel bag! The creases are gone!! Amazing!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Mary Frances with tag for $5.
> http://


 That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Mary Frances with tag for $5.


 

What an adorable bag!


----------



## shannonmarie

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Mary Frances with tag for $5.
> http://


 
So pretty Raven!


----------



## heartoflove

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!




Oh my! She looks stunning!! Fantastic job. I'd totally send my bags to you to be conditioned and restored. 

I sadly missed (forgot) about an eBay listing by an hour and missed out on a Chanel. It sold for 460!!!!! Lucky duck whoever won.


----------



## Raven3766

Thanks everyone for the Mary Frances compliments.  I have four now, so one has to go.


----------



## lazlo8

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is another round of my $5 + $10 deals.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress. It has built in pleats. White straps are just for hanging support. $10
> View attachment 2680142
> View attachment 2680143
> 
> 
> John Paul Gaultier Femme pants. I just love the ribbon & bow waist. $5
> View attachment 2680144
> View attachment 2680145
> 
> 
> Tibi silk knit dress $5. MaxMara handbag $10
> View attachment 2680146
> View attachment 2680147
> 
> 
> MaxMara handbag front & back. It is a burgandy color, will be great in the Fall.
> View attachment 2680148
> View attachment 2680149


 
I just wanna come over, have some very cold peppermint tea and touch everything in your closet.  Slowly.    I currently have a bunch of strapless  dresses that I am thinking of either adding straps to or selling because the truth is .. I can't handle the strapless thing.  It always looks like it is going to fall.  It's just not comfy ...




JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!


 
SEXY BEAST!  You did an excellent job!  What did you do to it!?



heymom said:


> View attachment 2677602
> View attachment 2677603
> 
> 
> Found this St John jacket at a consignment shop on clearance for $52.


 
Gotta love St. John ...



heymom said:


> I also spotted these chanel shoes but left them. No shopping partner & I was unsure if they looked to big on my foot.
> 
> They were only $32 & my head keeps thinking about them.
> 
> View attachment 2677606
> View attachment 2677607
> 
> 
> I found them listed on the bay $340.
> 
> So, do you ladies think they look to big?


 
You'll find your chanel one day and it will fit!



Raven3766 said:


> lazlo8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few little finds .... you all know I never stop shopping ... I swear it's my main coping mechanism ...
> 
> (Mags I was away doing insane things to heal an old injury ... every weird thing you can do with Raw Food I have done in the last 10 months ... I'm a raw food advocate now ... it's crazy)
> 
> 
> I wanna keep your buns warm!
> Laz your linen finds are awesome. I've been purchased embroidery kits. (I know deep down inside, I'm not doing it.) So, now I look at them and say how pretty.
> Love the Junior Drake wtrislet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha!  Raven you and me BOTH!?  I have so much embroidery thread and the last time I did embroidery I was in 7th grade and I thought .. "Yes this sucks I don't EVER wanna do this again."  SO ... when I see a bunch of thread ... all bundled and being $1 ... when I know how much it retails for ... I buy it.  It's CRAZY.  Some sort of embroidery madness.  I know how you feel friend!
Click to expand...


----------



## dactful

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!



She looks fab! Swoon


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I truly am happy for you; I love Chanel...Tears of joy....



Thanks!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a Mary Frances with tag for $5.
> http://



OMG!!! This is fabulous...congrats!



magdalinka said:


> OMG drooling over here... she recovered very nicely.





storeberry said:


> Love your chanel bag! The creases are gone!! Amazing!





shannonmarie said:


> Gorgeous!





heartoflove said:


> Oh my! She looks stunning!! Fantastic job. I'd totally send my bags to you to be conditioned and restored.
> 
> I sadly missed (forgot) about an eBay listing by an hour and missed out on a Chanel. It sold for 460!!!!! Lucky duck whoever won.



Thanks EVERYONE! $460? Wow...keep looking...one will find you!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> SEXY BEAST!  You did an excellent job!  What did you do to it!?



Thanks! First, the 2 stitches that hold the back pocket in place were broken, so I got out a needle and thread, lined up the existing holes and replaced them. Then I cleaned and conditioned with Leather CPR (lots of it) and gently steamed it with a clothes steamer with a washcloth over the vents to lessen creases and chain dents. She was flat as a pancake when I started! I used a little Leather Refinisher on the bottom edges where the leather was worn. Then finished with Blackrocks Leather-n-Rich and Obenauf's HDLP. Oh yeah, there was lots of buffing involved too between product applications...took about a week, start to finish. Chanel purists may call this blasphemy (don't yell at me, please), but it worked.



dactful said:


> She looks fab! Swoon



Thanks so much!


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! First, the 2 stitches that hold the back pocket in place were broken, so I got out a needle and thread, lined up the existing holes and replaced them. Then I cleaned and conditioned with Leather CPR (lots of it) and gently steamed it with a clothes steamer with a washcloth over the vents to lessen creases and chain dents. She was flat as a pancake when I started! I used a little Leather Refinisher on the bottom edges where the leather was worn. Then finished with Blackrocks Leather-n-Rich and Obenauf's HDLP. Oh yeah, there was lots of buffing involved too between product applications...took about a week, start to finish. Chanel purists may call this blasphemy (don't yell at me, please), but it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Steamers are your friend! Love this!  Why would anyone yell about this?  It worked and she is a beauty!  Man o man Leather CPR is such magic!


----------



## Daniac

Hi Gals,

I need your opinion on this suitcase.  I'm a sucker for storage boxes etc...  This item is part of a lot that nobody is currently bidding on.  What do you think the fabric material is?  Looks like the leather is vachetta.  

http://auctionnearyou.maxsold.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/629/lot/72186/?url=%2Fview-auctions%2Fcatalog%2Fid%2F629%2F%3Fpage%3D1%26key%3D%26cat%3D%26xclosed%3Dyes%26sortlot%3Dbids%26sortlowhigh%3Dlowhigh%26items%3D100


----------



## lazlo8

Daniac said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> I need your opinion on this suitcase.  I'm a sucker for storage boxes etc...  This item is part of a lot that nobody is currently bidding on.  What do you think the fabric material is?  Looks like the leather is vachetta.
> 
> http://auctionnearyou.maxsold.com/v...es&sortlot=bids&sortlowhigh=lowhigh&items=100


 
That's beautiful ... looks like wool blend maybe?  Would make sense since that handle and the straps are vachetta ...


----------



## magdalinka

Hi thrifty folks! Here are my few finds from the past week. 
Small Gucci Accessory shoulder bag like new - $12
Fabric Fendi bag - $3
Lulu Guinness peep toe heels never worn - $8
Miriam Haskell chain pearl necklace - $4
Silpada 925 blackened silver and smoky quartz necklace - $3. Took me a while to find what the markings were, took a close up for your guys future reference 
Cute new with tags baby girl clothes - $1 each

View attachment 2682107
View attachment 2682109
View attachment 2682112
View attachment 2682118
View attachment 2682119
View attachment 2682120
View attachment 2682121


----------



## oldbaglover

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty folks! Here are my few finds from the past week.
> Small Gucci Accessory shoulder bag like new - $12
> Fabric Fendi bag - $3
> Lulu Guinness peep toe heels never worn - $8
> Miriam Haskell chain pearl necklace - $4
> Silpada 925 blackened silver and smoky quartz necklace - $3. Took me a while to find what the markings were, took a close up for your guys future reference
> Cute new with tags baby girl clothes - $1 each
> 
> View attachment 2682107
> View attachment 2682109
> View attachment 2682112
> View attachment 2682118
> View attachment 2682119
> View attachment 2682120
> View attachment 2682121


Wow! You hit the jackpot. Were those wonderful deals from a thrift or a garage sale?


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you . These were all GW & Savers finds.


----------



## glamourous1098

Daniac said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> I need your opinion on this suitcase.  I'm a sucker for storage boxes etc...  This item is part of a lot that nobody is currently bidding on.  What do you think the fabric material is?  Looks like the leather is vachetta.
> 
> http://auctionnearyou.maxsold.com/view-auctions/catalog/id/629/lot/72186/?url=%2Fview-auctions%2Fcatalog%2Fid%2F629%2F%3Fpage%3D1%26key%3D%26cat%3D%26xclosed%3Dyes%26sortlot%3Dbids%26sortlowhigh%3Dlowhigh%26items%3D100



I'm about 99% sure that's a vintage Hartman (spelling?) suitcase.  My mother has one, and her suitcase looks identical to yours, and the fabric is a tweed.  It's fabulous quality!


----------



## chowlover2

glamourous1098 said:


> I'm about 99% sure that's a vintage Hartman (spelling?) suitcase. My mother has one, and her suitcase looks identical to yours, and the fabric is a tweed. It's fabulous quality!


 Agree on the Hartman suitcase, that style was huge in the '70's and '80's.


----------



## Daniac

glamourous1098 said:


> I'm about 99% sure that's a vintage Hartman (spelling?) suitcase.  My mother has one, and her suitcase looks identical to yours, and the fabric is a tweed.  It's fabulous quality!





chowlover2 said:


> Agree on the Hartman suitcase, that style was huge in the '70's and '80's.





lazlo8 said:


> That's beautiful ... looks like wool blend maybe?  Would make sense since that handle and the straps are vachetta ...



Thanks girls!  I won the auction, was hoping to get the lot for $1.00 but ended up paying $3.00.

I also got this comfy looking chair for $1.00.  I'm hoping it's silk or silk blend fabric and down/feather stuffed cushions.


----------



## chowlover2

Daniac said:


> Thanks girls! I won the auction, was hoping to get the lot for $1.00 but ended up paying $3.00.
> 
> I also got this comfy looking chair for $1.00. I'm hoping it's silk or silk blend fabric and down/feather stuffed cushions.


$1.00! What a deal!


----------



## authenticplease

Daniac said:


> Thanks girls!  I won the auction, was hoping to get the lot for $1.00 but ended up paying $3.00.
> 
> I also got this comfy looking chair for $1.00.  I'm hoping it's silk or silk blend fabric and down/feather stuffed cushions.



Yes, the suitcase does seem to be Hartmann and the tweed series is still offered. I had some of these pieces in the 80s.....the quality was so amazing

https://m.hartmann.com/products/7432180011

Love your chair too!  Such incredible buys!!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty folks! Here are my few finds from the past week.
> Small Gucci Accessory shoulder bag like new - $12
> Fabric Fendi bag - $3
> Lulu Guinness peep toe heels never worn - $8
> Miriam Haskell chain pearl necklace - $4
> Silpada 925 blackened silver and smoky quartz necklace - $3. Took me a while to find what the markings were, took a close up for your guys future reference
> Cute new with tags baby girl clothes - $1 each
> 
> View attachment 2682107
> View attachment 2682109
> View attachment 2682112
> View attachment 2682118
> View attachment 2682119
> View attachment 2682120
> View attachment 2682121



Such fab finds!  I especially adore your Gucci bag


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!



Wow!!  She looks stunning!

Such an amazing makeover


----------



## kcarmona

Just had this authenticated. Longchamp Planetes for $10!


----------



## Raven3766

Daniac said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> I need your opinion on this suitcase. I'm a sucker for storage boxes etc... This item is part of a lot that nobody is currently bidding on. What do you think the fabric material is? Looks like the leather is vachetta.
> 
> http://auctionnearyou.maxsold.com/v...es&sortlot=bids&sortlowhigh=lowhigh&items=100


 
It looks like a vintage Hartmann.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty folks! Here are my few finds from the past week.
> Small Gucci Accessory shoulder bag like new - $12
> Fabric Fendi bag - $3
> Lulu Guinness peep toe heels never worn - $8
> Miriam Haskell chain pearl necklace - $4
> Silpada 925 blackened silver and smoky quartz necklace - $3. Took me a while to find what the markings were, took a close up for your guys future reference
> Cute new with tags baby girl clothes - $1 each
> 
> View attachment 2682107
> View attachment 2682109
> View attachment 2682112
> View attachment 2682118
> View attachment 2682119
> View attachment 2682120
> View attachment 2682121


 Great finds Magda!


----------



## ladyash

So I finally had a day off and went thrifting. Kind of a disappointing trip. My usual place it seems to be turning more and more into a hoarder shop with things piled on top of each other. Found a couple pairs of Theory pants and a vintage Jacques Vert dress there but everything was too big. Then went to my usual Value Village and found another pair of Theory pants, a pair of Valentino jeans, and a gorgeous vintage Holt Renfrew dress. Neither of the pants fit right, and the dress seemed to be in bad shape with the material pulling away from the stitching all along the back. Wasn't sure how to fix something like that so left it because it was a large area of material that seemed to be disintegrating at the seams. It had very cool buttons though. 
I'm checking out a vintage sale on Sunday and going to the larger Value Village to see what I can find. I'm supposed to be hunting for used Shakespeare plays for my sister since she needs a few for her courses and I know I see them all the time at the thrift stores!


----------



## Daniac

ladyash said:


> So I finally had a day off and went thrifting. Kind of a disappointing trip. My usual place it seems to be turning more and more into a hoarder shop with things piled on top of each other. Found a couple pairs of Theory pants and a vintage Jacques Vert dress there but everything was too big. Then went to my usual Value Village and found another pair of Theory pants, a pair of Valentino jeans, and a gorgeous vintage Holt Renfrew dress. Neither of the pants fit right, and the dress seemed to be in bad shape with the material pulling away from the stitching all along the back. Wasn't sure how to fix something like that so left it because it was a large area of material that seemed to be disintegrating at the seams. It had very cool buttons though.
> I'm checking out a vintage sale on Sunday and going to the larger Value Village to see what I can find. I'm supposed to be hunting for used Shakespeare plays for my sister since she needs a few for her courses and I know I see them all the time at the thrift stores!



Hey!   Did you work on Agatha back in March?  I'm sure we were sitting at the same table with Adam and Sonam after we changed locations.  

If so I have YOU to blame for my thrifting addiction!  If you hadn't told me about all the amazing things you found at Value Village I never would have gotten started!


----------



## ladyash

Daniac said:


> Hey!   Did you work on Agatha back in March?  I'm sure we were sitting at the same table with Adam and Sonam after we changed locations.
> 
> If so I have YOU to blame for my thrifting addiction!  If you hadn't told me about all the amazing things you found at Value Village I never would have gotten started!



During the Pilot episode where we all sat at that round table and talked after lunch and then got sent home without being used? That would have been me! There are much worse addictions to have!


----------



## Daniac

ladyash said:


> During the Pilot episode where we all sat at that round table and talked after lunch and then got sent home without being used? That would have been me! There are much worse addictions to have!




Yes!  That was an odd day!  I FINALLY got to play a cop on Agatha a couple of weeks later though.  

At least with this addiction you have something to show for it.  Mind you I've had to buy a few garment and shelving racks and have turned a bedroom into a closet to house everything! 

Who would have thought that buying a gown for work at Goodwill and meeting and talking to you would turn me into this!  I can't buy retail anymore.  

I was never much of a mall shopper but now when I have time to shop I have to go to a thrift store.


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Steamers are your friend! Love this!  Why would anyone yell about this?  It worked and she is a beauty!  Man o man Leather CPR is such magic!



Indeed steamers and Leather CPR rule...Thanks, Laz!



Daniac said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> I need your opinion on this suitcase.  I'm a sucker for storage boxes etc...  This item is part of a lot that nobody is currently bidding on.  What do you think the fabric material is?  Looks like the leather is vachetta.
> 
> http://auctionnearyou.maxsold.com/v...es&sortlot=bids&sortlowhigh=lowhigh&items=100



Beautiful!



magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty folks! Here are my few finds from the past week.
> Small Gucci Accessory shoulder bag like new - $12
> Fabric Fendi bag - $3
> Lulu Guinness peep toe heels never worn - $8
> Miriam Haskell chain pearl necklace - $4
> Silpada 925 blackened silver and smoky quartz necklace - $3. Took me a while to find what the markings were, took a close up for your guys future reference
> Cute new with tags baby girl clothes - $1 each
> 
> View attachment 2682107
> View attachment 2682109
> View attachment 2682112
> View attachment 2682118
> View attachment 2682119
> View attachment 2682120
> View attachment 2682121



Great stuff...congrats!



Daniac said:


> Thanks girls!  I won the auction, was hoping to get the lot for $1.00 but ended up paying $3.00.
> 
> I also got this comfy looking chair for $1.00.  I'm hoping it's silk or silk blend fabric and down/feather stuffed cushions.



SCORE...I wanna curl up and take a nap in your chair!!!



authenticplease said:


> Wow!!  She looks stunning!
> 
> Such an amazing makeover



Thanks...I'm still in awe!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this yesterday for $2; it's a vintage Judith Leiber. It's in bad shape around the edges. It's unraveling, but I 
heard there is a glue to stop it. I hate when I find things like this, but I didn't want to leave it. 
http://


----------



## magdalinka

kcarmona said:


> Just had this authenticated. Longchamp Planetes for $10!
> 
> View attachment 2682570


This is an amazing find! I found mine in a taupe color last year for $4 and have been using it consistently ever since. Love the thickness of the fabric on the planeteds line and the fact that the leather matches the fabric. Much more refined looking IMO. 


authenticplease said:


> Such fab finds!  I especially adore your Gucci bag





Raven3766 said:


> Great finds Magda!





JOODLZ said:


> Indeed steamers and Leather CPR rule...Thanks, Laz!
> Beautiful!
> Great stuff...congrats!
> SCORE...I wanna curl up and take a nap in your chair!!!
> Thanks...I'm still in awe!


Thanks girls 


Raven3766 said:


> I found this yesterday for $2; it's a vintage Judith Leiber. It's in bad shape around the edges. It's unraveling, but I
> heard there is a glue to stop it. I hate when I find things like this, but I didn't want to leave it.
> http://


Aww poor thing. Hope you can fix her up. Looks pretty old.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I found this yesterday for $2; it's a vintage Judith Leiber. It's in bad shape around the edges. It's unraveling, but I
> heard there is a glue to stop it. I hate when I find things like this, but I didn't want to leave it.
> http://


 Wow, I didn't realize she did anything other than crystal encrusted bags!


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Hi thrifty folks! Here are my few finds from the past week.
> Small Gucci Accessory shoulder bag like new - $12
> Fabric Fendi bag - $3
> Lulu Guinness peep toe heels never worn - $8
> Miriam Haskell chain pearl necklace - $4
> Silpada 925 blackened silver and smoky quartz necklace - $3. Took me a while to find what the markings were, took a close up for your guys future reference
> Cute new with tags baby girl clothes - $1 each
> 
> View attachment 2682107
> View attachment 2682109
> View attachment 2682112
> View attachment 2682118
> View attachment 2682119
> View attachment 2682120
> View attachment 2682121


 
Great stuff! That little Gucci bag does look new. Very nice. The Lulu Guinness shoes have little cat whiskers on them. Soo cute!



Raven3766 said:


> I found this yesterday for $2; it's a vintage Judith Leiber. It's in bad shape around the edges. It's unraveling, but I
> heard there is a glue to stop it. I hate when I find things like this, but I didn't want to leave it. http://


 
Very pretty. Leiber is most famous for her crystal bags, but she also made exotic skins, silk & faux fur bags. Hopefully the special glue will work. If not, perhaps you could add some trim.



Daniac said:


> Hi Gals,
> 
> I need your opinion on this suitcase.  I'm a sucker for storage boxes etc...  This item is part of a lot that nobody is currently bidding on.  What do you think the fabric material is?  Looks like the leather is vachetta.
> 
> http://auctionnearyou.maxsold.com/v...es&sortlot=bids&sortlowhigh=lowhigh&items=100


 




Daniac said:


> Thanks girls!  I won the auction, was hoping to get the lot for $1.00 but ended up paying $3.00.
> 
> I also got this comfy looking chair for $1.00.  I'm hoping it's silk or silk blend fabric and down/feather stuffed cushions.


 
The Hartman suitcase is so handsome. You got a steal on it (and rest of the lot)!
That chair looks so comfy. Hopefully it is silk fabric with down stuffed cushions & it just needs a good cleaning. That would be awesome!



kcarmona said:


> Just had this authenticated. Longchamp Planetes for $10!
> 
> View attachment 2682570


 
Congrats! They make such great bags.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are the few items I picked up in New Orleans recently. Not as good as my typical bargains, but one cannot always get things 99% off!

M Missoni top $30. Ralph Lauren cashmere top $15




Halston Heritage silk dress. Loose fit, but it's a mini so it works. $25


----------



## LuxeDeb

Oops. One more. 
Moschino tee (love the crazy bling) $6


----------



## ladyash

Daniac said:


> Yes!  That was an odd day!  I FINALLY got to play a cop on Agatha a couple of weeks later though.
> 
> At least with this addiction you have something to show for it.  Mind you I've had to buy a few garment and shelving racks and have turned a bedroom into a closet to house everything!
> 
> Who would have thought that buying a gown for work at Goodwill and meeting and talking to you would turn me into this!  I can't buy retail anymore.
> 
> I was never much of a mall shopper but now when I have time to shop I have to go to a thrift store.



Nice! I'll probably never get to be a cop cause I look too young and am too small LOL! I've stopped doing background though since I'm way too busy with day jobs and such, plus I've managed to book an actual role in a feature filming this summer. Small role, but it means credits and royalties! I'm keeping my spare time for actual auditions now and have no idea when I'm going to be needed for the feature since scheduling got messed up a bit with that ridiculous cold spring we had.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I found this yesterday for $2; it's a vintage Judith Leiber. It's in bad shape around the edges. It's unraveling, but I
> heard there is a glue to stop it. I hate when I find things like this, but I didn't want to leave it.
> http://



WOWZA...You might look into Fray-check (not sure of the spelling). I've not used it, but folks I know swear by it. Good luck...fabulous find!


----------



## JOODLZ

It's turning into a colorful summer...and though I'm on a self-imposed bag ban (LOL), I've still managed to sneak in a little shopping. These 2 Coach Soho suede bags were really dirty, but cleaned up well. Coral one GW $14.99 (marked down from $24.99), Teal one GW $12.99 (4th of July 50% off sale). And this week from GW Bargain Barn...an Anuschka bag with hand-painted butterflies for $1...my inner aging hippie is in love with this one  The lining was f-i-l-t-h-y, but Soilove came to the rescue.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> It's turning into a colorful summer...and though I'm on a self-imposed bag ban (LOL), I've still managed to sneak in a little shopping. These 2 Coach Soho suede bags were really dirty, but cleaned up well. Coral one GW $14.99 (marked down from $24.99), Teal one GW $12.99 (4th of July 50% off sale). And this week from GW Bargain Barn...an Anuschka bag with hand-painted butterflies for $1...my inner aging hippie is in love with this one  The lining was f-i-l-t-h-y, but Soilove came to the rescue.


 
I love Anuschka bags. I searched for one a long time and finally found it; love the butterflies.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I found TWO Pleats Please shirts for $4 a piece. I can't post pics, my internet landline is down and the tech won't be here until Monday and I don't know how to post from my cellphone.

I have enjoyed reading about everyone's finds.

Happy Thrifting!!


----------



## emilu

Started off the day with dropping a few things off at SA followed by shopping at SA!
For $13 total picked up tocca and les copains works skirts and an ann taylor work top. Plus a James perse tee which I immediately turned into trade credit ($1 --> $3 credit. Lol. Not much but I was going to both places anyhow). 

Then I actually went retail shopping. I almost didn't know what to do with myself. Multiple sizes of the same item? Helpful dressing room attendants? Crazy talk. I justified it because I really need a new pair of comfy flats (didnt find any) but did buy a few things at banana's 50% off clearance.   Also found out I love the style of madewell. Didn't buy anything but now my eyes will focus more on this label. 

Sold a bunch of things at beacon (including the James perse) and made out with loeffler Randall full size rider bag in black and white. $99.99 but I applied my trade. Funny because another tpfer found one and I only vaguely knew of the brand. But the leather felt so nice and my desire for a structured briefcase style bag resurfaced.  I'm excited to wear it to work next week. So many compartments!  My current and last few work bags have just single space (plus small inner pocket) so I'm  excited to not lose my keys phone and wallet in my bag!


----------



## scbear00

Woo hop the Chanel gods continue to shine on the TPFers!  

While not as crazy of a find, I purchased this cute REVERSIBLE Chanel wristlet/small chain purse from STA (also, I missed it but last week they sold a quilted vintage lambskin bag for 399 because it needed cleaning...I now vow to check their fb pages every hour haha)

Anyways,  here's my little lovely- a little high, but I paid 239.  I posted it on the ID forum and someone had just purchased this wristlet's big sister.













And I just found a Louis Monogram Lockit Vertical at an STA in Boston and with my consignment credit purchased it for 140!  It needs help with the vachetta on the bottom, can anyone tell me how far back the post about the amazing resto job is?


----------



## lazlo8

JOODLZ said:


> It's turning into a colorful summer...and though I'm on a self-imposed bag ban (LOL), I've still managed to sneak in a little shopping. These 2 Coach Soho suede bags were really dirty, but cleaned up well. Coral one GW $14.99 (marked down from $24.99), Teal one GW $12.99 (4th of July 50% off sale). And this week from GW Bargain Barn...an Anuschka bag with hand-painted butterflies for $1...my inner aging hippie is in love with this one  The lining was f-i-l-t-h-y, but Soilove came to the rescue.


 
That suede looks amazing!  Seriously!  So I Love ....  

that butterfly bag is adorable



emilu said:


> Started off the day with dropping a few things off at SA followed by shopping at SA!
> For $13 total picked up tocca and les copains works skirts and an ann taylor work top. Plus a James perse tee which I immediately turned into trade credit ($1 --> $3 credit. Lol. Not much but I was going to both places anyhow).
> 
> Then I actually went retail shopping. I almost didn't know what to do with myself. Multiple sizes of the same item? Helpful dressing room attendants? Crazy talk. I justified it because I really need a new pair of comfy flats (didnt find any) but did buy a few things at banana's 50% off clearance.   Also found out I love the style of madewell. Didn't buy anything but now my eyes will focus more on this label.
> 
> Sold a bunch of things at beacon (including the James perse) and made out with loeffler Randall full size rider bag in black and white. $99.99 but I applied my trade. Funny because another tpfer found one and I only vaguely knew of the brand. But the leather felt so nice and my desire for a structured briefcase style bag resurfaced.  I'm excited to wear it to work next week. So many compartments!  My current and last few work bags have just single space (plus small inner pocket) so I'm  excited to not lose my keys phone and wallet in my bag!
> View attachment 2685029
> View attachment 2685030


 
I LOVE your new bag!!  How pretty she is!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> That suede looks amazing! Seriously! So I Love ....
> 
> that butterfly bag is adorable
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE your new bag!! How pretty she is!


 No Sunday morning thrift chicken girl? You are slacking. How are the cats?


----------



## LisaK026

I did not buy them, but both of these were in the thrift store yesterday. Both over $100, but I have NEVER seen Louboutins at a Thrift store before, so I had to share.


----------



## scbear00

LisaK026 said:


> I did not buy them, but both of these were in the thrift store yesterday. Both over $100, but I have NEVER seen Louboutins at a Thrift store before, so I had to share.



probably not worth over 100, but those velvet CLs are pretty cute!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I love Anuschka bags. I searched for one a long time and finally found it; love the butterflies.



Yeah, me too...the leather is fabulous!



scbear00 said:


> Woo hop the Chanel gods continue to shine on the TPFers!
> 
> While not as crazy of a find, I purchased this cute REVERSIBLE Chanel wristlet/small chain purse from STA (also, I missed it but last week they sold a quilted vintage lambskin bag for 399 because it needed cleaning...I now vow to check their fb pages every hour haha)
> 
> Anyways,  here's my little lovely- a little high, but I paid 239.  I posted it on the ID forum and someone had just purchased this wristlet's big sister.
> 
> And I just found a Louis Monogram Lockit Vertical at an STA in Boston and with my consignment credit purchased it for 140!  It needs help with the vachetta on the bottom, can anyone tell me how far back the post about the amazing resto job is?



Congrats on these! Chanel math: reversible bag = 2 bags for $239...oh yeah!



lazlo8 said:


> That suede looks amazing!  Seriously!  So I Love ....
> 
> that butterfly bag is adorable



Thanks! Don't know how I rehabbed before So I Love...I'll always be indebted to you for that


----------



## -flawless-

I need some help from you knowledgeable ladies here. I purchased this ring yesterday (fell in love with the stone, it was love at first sight) for $4. It's 925 silver so I doubt the stone is something expensive but I love it nonetheless. Could any of you identify the stone? It doesn't seem like turquoise to me, and it seems too blue to be variscite, but I know next to nothing about semi-precious stones.

TIA!


----------



## -flawless-

Also bought this yesterday for $1, it's 925 sterling silver, but that's basically all I know. I cannot decipher the markings to save my life.


----------



## -flawless-

I rarely find perfume so I was ecstatic to find these two. Daisy (pop art edition) and Fan di Fendi, $1.50 and $1 respectively.


----------



## magdalinka

-flawless- said:


> I need some help from you knowledgeable ladies here. I purchased this ring yesterday (fell in love with the stone, it was love at first sight) for $4. It's 925 silver so I doubt the stone is something expensive but I love it nonetheless. Could any of you identify the stone? It doesn't seem like turquoise to me, and it seems too blue to be variscite, but I know next to nothing about semi-precious stones.
> 
> TIA!


This stone is called Larimar. It's mainly found in DR. Very pretty.


----------



## -flawless-

magdalinka said:


> This stone is called Larimar. It's mainly found in DR. Very pretty.



Thank you soo much! The colour is beautiful.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

-flawless- said:


> I need some help from you knowledgeable ladies here. I purchased this ring yesterday (fell in love with the stone, it was love at first sight) for $4. It's 925 silver so I doubt the stone is something expensive but I love it nonetheless. Could any of you identify the stone? It doesn't seem like turquoise to me, and it seems too blue to be variscite, but I know next to nothing about semi-precious stones.
> 
> TIA!





-flawless- said:


> I rarely find perfume so I was ecstatic to find these two. Daisy (pop art edition) and Fan di Fendi, $1.50 and $1 respectively.



That ring is gorgeous!! I'm into stones and crystals lately. It looks beautiful and nice perfumes too! I love thrifting perfumes.


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> It's turning into a colorful summer...and though I'm on a self-imposed bag ban (LOL), I've still managed to sneak in a little shopping. These 2 Coach Soho suede bags were really dirty, but cleaned up well. Coral one GW $14.99 (marked down from $24.99), Teal one GW $12.99 (4th of July 50% off sale). And this week from GW Bargain Barn...an Anuschka bag with hand-painted butterflies for $1...my inner aging hippie is in love with this one  The lining was f-i-l-t-h-y, but Soilove came to the rescue.


 
The Anuschka bag is adorable! I love butterlies. So whimsical!



emilu said:


> Started off the day with dropping a few things off at SA followed by shopping at SA!
> For $13 total picked up tocca and les copains works skirts and an ann taylor work top. Plus a James perse tee which I immediately turned into trade credit ($1 --> $3 credit. Lol. Not much but I was going to both places anyhow).
> 
> Then I actually went retail shopping. I almost didn't know what to do with myself. Multiple sizes of the same item? Helpful dressing room attendants? Crazy talk. I justified it because I really need a new pair of comfy flats (didnt find any) but did buy a few things at banana's 50% off clearance.   Also found out I love the style of madewell. Didn't buy anything but now my eyes will focus more on this label.
> 
> Sold a bunch of things at beacon (including the James perse) and made out with loeffler Randall full size rider bag in black and white. $99.99 but I applied my trade. Funny because another tpfer found one and I only vaguely knew of the brand. But the leather felt so nice and my desire for a structured briefcase style bag resurfaced.  I'm excited to wear it to work next week. So many compartments!  My current and last few work bags have just single space (plus small inner pocket) so I'm  excited to not lose my keys phone and wallet in my bag!
> View attachment 2685029
> View attachment 2685030


 
Great deal on the tops. Congrats on doing a quick flip on one of them. I see stuff all the time I could be flipping, but I'm too lazy. Love the Loeffler Randall bag. Nice structured bag.



scbear00 said:


> Woo hop the Chanel gods continue to shine on the TPFers!
> 
> While not as crazy of a find, I purchased this cute REVERSIBLE Chanel wristlet/small chain purse from STA (also, I missed it but last week they sold a quilted vintage lambskin bag for 399 because it needed cleaning...I now vow to check their fb pages every hour haha)
> 
> Anyways,  here's my little lovely- a little high, but I paid 239.  I posted it on the ID forum and someone had just purchased this wristlet's big sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just found a Louis Monogram Lockit Vertical at an STA in Boston and with my consignment credit purchased it for 140!  It needs help with the vachetta on the bottom, can anyone tell me how far back the post about the amazing resto job is?


 
Love the Chanel bag! Great price. I have almost that same bag in red. Great deal on the LV bag. You are on a roll!



LisaK026 said:


> I did not buy them, but both of these were in the thrift store yesterday. Both over $100, but I have NEVER seen Louboutins at a Thrift store before, so I had to share.


 
Those Chanel heels are gorgeous. It's probably a good thing thrifts don't ship!



-flawless- said:


> Also bought this yesterday for $1, it's 925 sterling silver, but that's basically all I know. I cannot decipher the markings to save my life.


 
Both the ring & bracelet are very pretty. I love what a modern design the bracelet is!



-flawless- said:


> I rarely find perfume so I was ecstatic to find these two. Daisy (pop art edition) and Fan di Fendi, $1.50 and $1 respectively.


 
What a deal! I'm not a fan of the Daisy scent, but I always thought the bottles were adorable. I would have totally bought it for the bottle & to think you even got a special edition. Awesome!


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> It's turning into a colorful summer...and though I'm on a self-imposed bag ban (LOL), I've still managed to sneak in a little shopping. These 2 Coach Soho suede bags were really dirty, but cleaned up well. Coral one GW $14.99 (marked down from $24.99), Teal one GW $12.99 (4th of July 50% off sale). And this week from GW Bargain Barn...an Anuschka bag with hand-painted butterflies for $1...my inner aging hippie is in love with this one  The lining was f-i-l-t-h-y, but Soilove came to the rescue.


Nice bags, loving the butterflies 


emilu said:


> Started off the day with dropping a few things off at SA followed by shopping at SA!
> For $13 total picked up tocca and les copains works skirts and an ann taylor work top. Plus a James perse tee which I immediately turned into trade credit ($1 --> $3 credit. Lol. Not much but I was going to both places anyhow).
> 
> Then I actually went retail shopping. I almost didn't know what to do with myself. Multiple sizes of the same item? Helpful dressing room attendants? Crazy talk. I justified it because I really need a new pair of comfy flats (didnt find any) but did buy a few things at banana's 50% off clearance.   Also found out I love the style of madewell. Didn't buy anything but now my eyes will focus more on this label.
> 
> Sold a bunch of things at beacon (including the James perse) and made out with loeffler Randall full size rider bag in black and white. $99.99 but I applied my trade. Funny because another tpfer found one and I only vaguely knew of the brand. But the leather felt so nice and my desire for a structured briefcase style bag resurfaced.  I'm excited to wear it to work next week. So many compartments!  My current and last few work bags have just single space (plus small inner pocket) so I'm  excited to not lose my keys phone and wallet in my bag!
> View attachment 2685029
> View attachment 2685030


Great Loefer Randall bag, very modern looking. 


scbear00 said:


> Woo hop the Chanel gods continue to shine on the TPFers!
> 
> While not as crazy of a find, I purchased this cute REVERSIBLE Chanel wristlet/small chain purse from STA (also, I missed it but last week they sold a quilted vintage lambskin bag for 399 because it needed cleaning...I now vow to check their fb pages every hour haha)
> 
> Anyways,  here's my little lovely- a little high, but I paid 239.  I posted it on the ID forum and someone had just purchased this wristlet's big sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just found a Louis Monogram Lockit Vertical at an STA in Boston and with my consignment credit purchased it for 140!  It needs help with the vachetta on the bottom, can anyone tell me how far back the post about the amazing resto job is?


Those are great finds! Love the cute little Chanel bag. Hope you get some good use out of it. 


-flawless- said:


> I rarely find perfume so I was ecstatic to find these two. Daisy (pop art edition) and Fan di Fendi, $1.50 and $1 respectively.


Most welcome! Amazing scores on the perfumes, so cheap!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the few items I picked up in New Orleans recently. Not as good as my typical bargains, but one cannot always get things 99% off!
> 
> M Missoni top $30. Ralph Lauren cashmere top $15
> View attachment 2683541
> View attachment 2683542
> 
> 
> Halston Heritage silk dress. Loose fit, but it's a mini so it works. $25
> View attachment 2683543


That is the most beautiful Halston dress. I would have snatched it up at that price!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> The Anuschka bag is adorable! I love butterlies. So whimsical!





magdalinka said:


> Nice bags, loving the butterflies



Thanks Ladies! I found this RED Rambler's Legacy on local craigslist for $40...a little more than I usually pay for Coach bags (at GW), but this one is like new...no rehab required...YAY!


----------



## -flawless-

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That ring is gorgeous!! I'm into stones and crystals lately. It looks beautiful and nice perfumes too! I love thrifting perfumes.



Me too! I have a stones and crystals obsession now, but they are so hard to identify (I'm a noob).







LuxeDeb said:


> Both the ring & bracelet are very pretty. I love what a modern design the bracelet is!
> 
> 
> 
> What a deal! I'm not a fan of the Daisy scent, but I always thought the bottles were adorable. I would have totally bought it for the bottle & to think you even got a special edition. Awesome!



Thank you! I am not too fond of Daisy as a perfume either (It's light and I do appreciate that, but I always thought it's lacking something that gives it identity and makes it memorable) and I totally agree about the bottle. I prefer the Fan di Fendi scent a lot more, it has more depth to it in my opinion.






magdalinka said:


> Most welcome! Amazing scores on the perfumes, so cheap!



Can't say no to perfume under $5!


----------



## magdalinka

With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine. 
I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2687133
View attachment 2687129
View attachment 2687130


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130


 Gorgeous! I love Japanese resellers! Their items are always authentic and well taken care of-IMO.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130


Dang dang dang!!!! It's beautiful and I want one too!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Dang dang dang!!!! It's beautiful and I want one too!


 Me too!


----------



## magdalinka

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! I love Japanese resellers! Their items are always authentic and well taken care of-IMO.


Thank you! This is my first time dealing with one. I must say I am very pleasantly surprised. It took my bag under a week to arrive and the condition was much better than I expected, not to mention the awesome price. Still wondering if it was a pricing mistake they decided to honor. Identical bags with the original strap on their site sell for around $1300.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130


 
She's lovely!


----------



## -flawless-

magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130



It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Dang dang dang!!!! It's beautiful and I want one too!





Tomsmom said:


> She's lovely!





-flawless- said:


> It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


Lmao Raven! Thank you ladies! It's absolutely beautiful and will only come out on spacial occasions.


----------



## Daniac

ladyash said:


> Nice! I'll probably never get to be a cop cause I look too young and am too small LOL! I've stopped doing background though since I'm way too busy with day jobs and such, plus I've managed to book an actual role in a feature filming this summer. Small role, but it means credits and royalties! I'm keeping my spare time for actual auditions now and have no idea when I'm going to be needed for the feature since scheduling got messed up a bit with that ridiculous cold spring we had.



Congratulations!  I'm soooooooooo happy for you!  I have to find a new principal agent, I'm not getting any auditions lately.  I have been approached by a director to work on his film, but he's still working on getting the financing in place.  Hopefully it'll come together this year.  Never say never on the cop role, look at Rookie Blue, they're all really young/young looking.  

I'm going to hit up your VV tomorrow!  Hopefully I'll find some treasures.  



JOODLZ said:


> It's turning into a colorful summer...and though I'm on a self-imposed bag ban (LOL), I've still managed to sneak in a little shopping. These 2 Coach Soho suede bags were really dirty, but cleaned up well. Coral one GW $14.99 (marked down from $24.99), Teal one GW $12.99 (4th of July 50% off sale). And this week from GW Bargain Barn...an Anuschka bag with hand-painted butterflies for $1...my inner aging hippie is in love with this one  The lining was f-i-l-t-h-y, but Soilove came to the rescue.



The bags look fantastic!  Another great rehab/cleaning job.  



emilu said:


> Sold a bunch of things at beacon (including the James perse) and made out with loeffler Randall full size rider bag in black and white. $99.99 but I applied my trade. Funny because another tpfer found one and I only vaguely knew of the brand. But the leather felt so nice and my desire for a structured briefcase style bag resurfaced.  I'm excited to wear it to work next week. So many compartments!  My current and last few work bags have just single space (plus small inner pocket) so I'm  excited to not lose my keys phone and wallet in my bag!
> View attachment 2685029
> View attachment 2685030



That bag is gorgeous!



LisaK026 said:


> I did not buy them, but both of these were in the thrift store yesterday. Both over $100, but I have NEVER seen Louboutins at a Thrift store before, so I had to share.



Wow, gorgeous shoes!  I found a pair of Gucci leather pumps for $9.99 in Value Village today but they were way too small for me.



-flawless- said:


> I rarely find perfume so I was ecstatic to find these two. Daisy (pop art edition) and Fan di Fendi, $1.50 and $1 respectively.



I LOVE Fendi perfume!  I've had a serious addiction to thee original Fendi and Asja for years, of course they are both discontinued now and even my discount perfumerie's that I've been buying them from have now run out.  



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks Ladies! I found this RED Rambler's Legacy on local craigslist for $40...a little more than I usually pay for Coach bags (at GW), but this one is like new...no rehab required...YAY!



LOVE LOVE LOVE that bag!  I have a change purse in that colour (well it probably was originally!)  It was almost black when I found it and multiple washings didn't get it back to that bright red.


----------



## SEWDimples

magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130



The bag is gorgeous!

Congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

scbear00 said:


> Woo hop the Chanel gods continue to shine on the TPFers!
> 
> While not as crazy of a find, I purchased this cute REVERSIBLE Chanel wristlet/small chain purse from STA (also, I missed it but last week they sold a quilted vintage lambskin bag for 399 because it needed cleaning...I now vow to check their fb pages every hour haha)
> 
> Anyways,  here's my little lovely- a little high, but I paid 239.  I posted it on the ID forum and someone had just purchased this wristlet's big sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just found a Louis Monogram Lockit Vertical at an STA in Boston and with my consignment credit purchased it for 140!  It needs help with the vachetta on the bottom, can anyone tell me how far back the post about the amazing resto job is?





LisaK026 said:


> I did not buy them, but both of these were in the thrift store yesterday. Both over $100, but I have NEVER seen Louboutins at a Thrift store before, so I had to share.




I love seeing all of these Chanel finds surface!!  So excited for ya'll!!



-flawless- said:


> I need some help from you knowledgeable ladies here. I purchased this ring yesterday (fell in love with the stone, it was love at first sight) for $4. It's 925 silver so I doubt the stone is something expensive but I love it nonetheless. Could any of you identify the stone? It doesn't seem like turquoise to me, and it seems too blue to be variscite, but I know next to nothing about semi-precious stones.
> 
> TIA!


Such a nice find!



-flawless- said:


> I rarely find perfume so I was ecstatic to find these two. Daisy (pop art edition) and Fan di Fendi, $1.50 and $1 respectively.


Great fragrance finds!



magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130




Oooohhhh....so pretty!  



JOODLZ said:


> It's turning into a colorful summer...and though I'm on a self-imposed bag ban (LOL), I've still managed to sneak in a little shopping. These 2 Coach Soho suede bags were really dirty, but cleaned up well. Coral one GW $14.99 (marked down from $24.99), Teal one GW $12.99 (4th of July 50% off sale). And this week from GW Bargain Barn...an Anuschka bag with hand-painted butterflies for $1...my inner aging hippie is in love with this one  The lining was f-i-l-t-h-y, but Soilove came to the rescue.




Butterflies are my weakness......such a lovely bag!!


----------



## authenticplease

emilu said:


> Started off the day with dropping a few things off at SA followed by shopping at SA!
> For $13 total picked up tocca and les copains works skirts and an ann taylor work top. Plus a James perse tee which I immediately turned into trade credit ($1 --> $3 credit. Lol. Not much but I was going to both places anyhow).
> 
> Then I actually went retail shopping. I almost didn't know what to do with myself. Multiple sizes of the same item? Helpful dressing room attendants? Crazy talk. I justified it because I really need a new pair of comfy flats (didnt find any) but did buy a few things at banana's 50% off clearance.   Also found out I love the style of madewell. Didn't buy anything but now my eyes will focus more on this label.
> 
> Sold a bunch of things at beacon (including the James perse) and made out with loeffler Randall full size rider bag in black and white. $99.99 but I applied my trade. Funny because another tpfer found one and I only vaguely knew of the brand. But the leather felt so nice and my desire for a structured briefcase style bag resurfaced.  I'm excited to wear it to work next week. So many compartments!  My current and last few work bags have just single space (plus small inner pocket) so I'm  excited to not lose my keys phone and wallet in my bag!
> View attachment 2685029
> View attachment 2685030



I have a LR Rider bag that I purchased several seasons ago.....I still love it!  I think it is a classic style.

I received an email from Saks today with 'new' fall arrivals and this was there:giggles:  your bag just reminded me of it so I thought I would share!


----------



## authenticplease

^^^^^and there is currently a $5 off $35 housewares purchase coupon on the target site


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130



HUGE congrats to you...what a find...soooo beautiful!



Daniac said:


> The bags look fantastic!  Another great rehab/cleaning job.
> LOVE LOVE LOVE that bag!  I have a change purse in that colour (well it probably was originally!)  It was almost black when I found it and multiple washings didn't get it back to that bright red.



Thanks so much...this one is by far the REDDEST Coach I own!


----------



## JOODLZ

authenticplease said:


> Butterflies are my weakness......such a lovely bag!!



Thanks!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

magdalinka said:


> Thank you! This is my first time dealing with one. I must say I am very pleasantly surprised. It took my bag under a week to arrive and the condition was much better than I expected, not to mention the awesome price. Still wondering if it was a pricing mistake they decided to honor. Identical bags with the original strap on their site sell for around $1300.




Love it!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hello thrifty friends!  They had an awesome sale at the studio store so I have spent oh so much time there.  There are items stamped "summer" and are 75% off, marked down items are 50% off and new items were 30% off.

Some of my items will be donated to the Nordstrom Fashion Project, lots of Kids items (Gymboree, gap, jcrew) were .25, .50 or $1 so I will be able to donate to a couple of orphanages in Mexico.

On to the goodies!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

More...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

More!


----------



## authenticplease

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hello thrifty friends!  They had an awesome sale at the studio store so I have spent oh so much time there.  There are items stamped "summer" and are 75% off, marked down items are 50% off and new items were 30% off.
> 
> Some of my items will be donated to the Nordstrom Fashion Project, lots of Kids items (Gymboree, gap, jcrew) were .25, .50 or $1 so I will be able to donate to a couple of orphanages in Mexico.
> 
> On to the goodies!
> 
> View attachment 2688376
> View attachment 2688377
> View attachment 2688378
> View attachment 2688379
> View attachment 2688380
> View attachment 2688381




Wow!  What a haul


----------



## gottaluvmybags

More...
View attachment 2688497
View attachment 2688498


----------



## gottaluvmybags

authenticplease said:


> Wow!  What a haul




It was really something!  I have about 40 more items, the highlight is a pair of leather all saints shorts for $20! Lots of JCrew and Crewcuts for my 6 yr old and tons of cardigans perfect for back to school.


----------



## baglover2013

JOODLZ said:


> Here's an update on my Chanel bag makeover...she looks much healthier and happier!



OMG!!! Greatest find ever at GW!!! Can I ask what you did to restore it? I'm inspired now to go hunt for one myself!!!


----------



## baglover2013

gottaluvmybags said:


> More!
> 
> View attachment 2688399
> View attachment 2688400
> View attachment 2688402
> View attachment 2688404
> View attachment 2688405
> View attachment 2688406
> View attachment 2688411
> View attachment 2688412



Great finds!!! Wish I have that kind of store here


----------



## JOODLZ

gottaluvmybags said:


> More!
> 
> View attachment 2688399
> View attachment 2688400
> View attachment 2688402
> View attachment 2688404
> View attachment 2688405
> View attachment 2688406
> View attachment 2688411
> View attachment 2688412



WOW...WOW...WOW!!!



baglover2013 said:


> OMG!!! Greatest find ever at GW!!! Can I ask what you did to restore it? I'm inspired now to go hunt for one myself!!!



Thanks...in all my years of GW shopping, I've never seen one of these before  Here's a link to a previous post: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...-cheap-treasures-848522-219.html#post27066978


----------



## authenticplease

gottaluvmybags said:


> It was really something!  I have about 40 more items, the highlight is a pair of leather all saints shorts for $20! Lots of JCrew and Crewcuts for my 6 yr old and tons of cardigans perfect for back to school.



I love AllSaints leather.....so yummy!

It sounds like my idea of a fabulous time


----------



## magdalinka

SEWDimples said:


> The bag is gorgeous!
> 
> Congrats!





authenticplease said:


> I love seeing all of these Chanel finds surface!!  So excited for ya'll!!
> Such a nice find!
> Great fragrance finds!
> Oooohhhh....so pretty!
> Butterflies are my weakness......such a lovely bag!!





JOODLZ said:


> HUGE congrats to you...what a find...soooo beautiful!
> Thanks so much...this one is by far the REDDEST Coach I own!





gottaluvmybags said:


> Love it!!!


Thank you for the compliments 


gottaluvmybags said:


> Hello thrifty friends!  They had an awesome sale at the studio store so I have spent oh so much time there.  There are items stamped "summer" and are 75% off, marked down items are 50% off and new items were 30% off.
> 
> Some of my items will be donated to the Nordstrom Fashion Project, lots of Kids items (Gymboree, gap, jcrew) were .25, .50 or $1 so I will be able to donate to a couple of orphanages in Mexico.
> 
> On to the goodies!
> 
> View attachment 2688376
> View attachment 2688377
> View attachment 2688378
> View attachment 2688379
> View attachment 2688380
> View attachment 2688381


OMG!! You cleaned up! Amazing finds and so nice of you to think of the orphan kids.


----------



## LuxeDeb

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hello thrifty friends!  They had an awesome sale at the studio store so I have spent oh so much time there.  There are items stamped "summer" and are 75% off, marked down items are 50% off and new items were 30% off.
> 
> Some of my items will be donated to the Nordstrom Fashion Project, lots of Kids items (Gymboree, gap, jcrew) were .25, .50 or $1 so I will be able to donate to a couple of orphanages in Mexico.
> 
> On to the goodies!
> 
> View attachment 2688376
> View attachment 2688377
> View attachment 2688378
> View attachment 2688379
> View attachment 2688380
> View attachment 2688381


 
Wow what a haul! You got some great deals, especially with jeans!



magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130


 
Gorgeous! I love the little top handle they put on it. It is very complimentary to the shape of the flap. I would consider leaving it, but I can understand if you bought it to have a more classic shape. It is a beauty either way!


----------



## Raven3766

gottaluvmybags said:


> It was really something! I have about 40 more items, the highlight is a pair of leather all saints shorts for $20! Lots of JCrew and Crewcuts for my 6 yr old and tons of cardigans perfect for back to school.


My goodness, you cleaned up!!! Wow!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are a few of my recent thrift & consignment finds~

Tabitha Simmons heels $40
Nanette Lepore silk dress $10
Rick Owens Lilies skirt $10


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few of my recent thrift & consignment finds~
> 
> Tabitha Simmons heels $40
> Nanette Lepore silk dress $10
> Rick Owens Lilies skirt $10
> 
> View attachment 2689706
> 
> View attachment 2689708
> View attachment 2689709
> 
> View attachment 2689714


 

Love the Nanette Lepore!


----------



## Espinosa

Vintage belts , and a made in Italy bucket bag.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few of my recent thrift & consignment finds~
> 
> Tabitha Simmons heels $40
> Nanette Lepore silk dress $10
> Rick Owens Lilies skirt $10
> 
> View attachment 2689706
> 
> View attachment 2689708
> View attachment 2689709
> 
> View attachment 2689714




So pretty!


----------



## baglover2013

magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130



Love it!!! Can you post up pictures after you replace the handle for a chain.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

More of my haul...








Can you see the piles and piles of stuff?  Still trying to wash it all and find hangers for everything.


----------



## emilu

authenticplease said:


> I have a LR Rider bag that I purchased several seasons ago.....I still love it!  I think it is a classic style.
> 
> 
> 
> I received an email from Saks today with 'new' fall arrivals and this was there:giggles:  your bag just reminded me of it so I thought I would share!




Thanks!  I think it's still a very popular look  despite being a second hand bag. I love it. I've worn it every day this week and have gotten lots of compliments.


----------



## heymom

Cynthia Rowley Top from GW $3



Ties from GW $1 each
Dior 
Gucci
Oscar de la Renta
Oscar de la Renta
I have a thing for ties!


----------



## LuxeDeb

heymom said:


> View attachment 2690798
> 
> Cynthia Rowley Top from GW $3
> 
> View attachment 2690799
> 
> Ties from GW $1 each
> Dior
> Gucci
> Oscar de la Renta
> Oscar de la Renta
> I have a thing for ties!


 
Nice score! Love the ties. The Gucci is especially handsome & classic.



gottaluvmybags said:


> More of my haul...
> 
> View attachment 2690642
> View attachment 2690650
> View attachment 2690651
> View attachment 2690652
> View attachment 2690653
> 
> 
> Can you see the piles and piles of stuff?  Still trying to wash it all and find hangers for everything.


 
I love piles of clothes! You have gotten some great stuff. It is nice to find stuff for yourself as well as the kiddos.



Espinosa said:


> Vintage belts , and a made in Italy bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 2689860
> View attachment 2689862


 
Very nice! A fun belt, an elegant belt & a lovely bag that looks squishy soft.


----------



## JOODLZ

Are any of my thifty-bag-collecting pals familiar with CELYN b. ??? I bought this bag yesterday at GW Bargain Barn and have yet to find much out about it. I posted it on the ID this Handbag thread if anyone wants to see more pics. Also bought a cute Radley Cupcake bag. Found several of these on ebay.uk and verified all the details. Both were $1.00. 

I'd love to know more about CELYN b. ...if anyone has any info they'd like to share...thanks in advance!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Are any of my thifty-bag-collecting pals familiar with CELYN b. ??? I bought this bag yesterday at GW Bargain Barn and have yet to find much out about it. I posted it on the ID this Handbag thread if anyone wants to see more pics. Also bought a cute Radley Cupcake bag. Found several of these on ebay.uk and verified all the details. Both were $1.00.
> 
> I'd love to know more about CELYN b. ...if anyone has any info they'd like to share...thanks in advance!


 That cupcake bag is too cute! I have never heard of the other bag.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Are any of my thifty-bag-collecting pals familiar with CELYN b. ??? I bought this bag yesterday at GW Bargain Barn and have yet to find much out about it. I posted it on the ID this Handbag thread if anyone wants to see more pics. Also bought a cute Radley Cupcake bag. Found several of these on ebay.uk and verified all the details. Both were $1.00.
> 
> I'd love to know more about CELYN b. ...if anyone has any info they'd like to share...thanks in advance!


 I never heard of Celyn B but I have heard of Radley and I love those bags....great prices, great finds!


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> That cupcake bag is too cute! I have never heard of the other bag.



Thanks! I learned about Radley on the ID this Handbag thread...the next day I bought one  There's even a cupcake on the back!



Raven3766 said:


> I never heard of Celyn B but I have heard of Radley and I love those bags....great prices, great finds!



Thanks...I had never heard of CELYN b. either...hoping it's something good...after all it's logo is also CC...LOL!


----------



## Daniac

magdalinka said:


> With all this Chanel luck going around I can not wait to share mine.
> I snagged this beauty from one of the trusted Japanese resellers for $400 with shipping. It has been altered to have a top handle but I plan on replacing it with a Chanel chain in the nearest future. First picture is what it looks like now, second picture is what it will look like once I replace the handle. Can not wait to stop by a boutique and see what they can do for this beauty. According to the sticker she is from 1991-1994 #2 series. I am in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687133
> View attachment 2687129
> View attachment 2687130



Wow, that is a gorgeous bag!



gottaluvmybags said:


> Hello thrifty friends!  They had an awesome sale at the studio store so I have spent oh so much time there.  There are items stamped "summer" and are 75% off, marked down items are 50% off and new items were 30% off.
> 
> Some of my items will be donated to the Nordstrom Fashion Project, lots of Kids items (Gymboree, gap, jcrew) were .25, .50 or $1 so I will be able to donate to a couple of orphanages in Mexico.
> 
> On to the goodies!
> 
> View attachment 2688376
> View attachment 2688377
> View attachment 2688378
> View attachment 2688379
> View attachment 2688380
> View attachment 2688381



Amazing haul!  What kind of store is that?  Is it a department store?  Man, I wish we had those up here!  I need to get a bunch of kids clothes for my cousins, they're all having kids this year and I don't think I can get away with giving them thrifted treasures,  



Espinosa said:


> Vintage belts , and a made in Italy bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 2689860
> View attachment 2689862



I am seriously drooling over that bucket bag!



JOODLZ said:


> Are any of my thifty-bag-collecting pals familiar with CELYN b. ??? I bought this bag yesterday at GW Bargain Barn and have yet to find much out about it. I posted it on the ID this Handbag thread if anyone wants to see more pics. Also bought a cute Radley Cupcake bag. Found several of these on ebay.uk and verified all the details. Both were $1.00.
> 
> I'd love to know more about CELYN b. ...if anyone has any info they'd like to share...thanks in advance!



I've never heard of that brand before, but I really like your bag and some of the others that I've seen on line.  Here is a link to designers website. 

http://shop.elisabettafranchi.com/it/borse/product-stdview/?idContent=45

I absolutely LOVE this purple bag!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elisabetta-...MAKE-OFFER-BS0368701V337-Browns-/281014142867


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Wow what a haul! You got some great deals, especially with jeans!
> 
> Gorgeous! I love the little top handle they put on it. It is very complimentary to the shape of the flap. I would consider leaving it, but I can understand if you bought it to have a more classic shape. It is a beauty either way!


Thank you! Whoever did the replacement they did a great job. The top handle did look like it belonged there. However, I already took it out because I really like the classic strap look. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few of my recent thrift & consignment finds~
> 
> Tabitha Simmons heels $40
> Nanette Lepore silk dress $10
> Rick Owens Lilies skirt $10
> 
> View attachment 2689706
> 
> View attachment 2689708
> View attachment 2689709
> 
> View attachment 2689714


That Nanette Lepore dress is gorgeous! 


Espinosa said:


> Vintage belts , and a made in Italy bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 2689860
> View attachment 2689862


I like that H belt, may be the real one is just around the corner 


baglover2013 said:


> Love it!!! Can you post up pictures after you replace the handle for a chain.


Thank you, no problem. Hope I can make it to the boutique soon. 


gottaluvmybags said:


> More of my haul...
> 
> View attachment 2690642
> View attachment 2690650
> View attachment 2690651
> View attachment 2690652
> View attachment 2690653
> 
> 
> Can you see the piles and piles of stuff?  Still trying to wash it all and find hangers for everything.


OMG it was raining clothes! Nice haul!!


heymom said:


> View attachment 2690798
> 
> Cynthia Rowley Top from GW $3
> 
> View attachment 2690799
> 
> Ties from GW $1 each
> Dior
> Gucci
> Oscar de la Renta
> Oscar de la Renta
> I have a thing for ties!


Love your Gucci tie. I have a thing for ties too. I stopped buying them though as hubs doesn't really appreciate the fancy ones I pick


----------



## magdalinka

Daniac said:


> Wow, that is a gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing haul!  What kind of store is that?  Is it a department store?  Man, I wish we had those up here!  I need to get a bunch of kids clothes for my cousins, they're all having kids this year and I don't think I can get away with giving them thrifted treasures,
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously drooling over that bucket bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that brand before, but I really like your bag and some of the others that I've seen on line.  Here is a link to designers website.
> 
> http://shop.elisabettafranchi.com/it/borse/product-stdview/?idContent=45
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this purple bag!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elisabetta-...MAKE-OFFER-BS0368701V337-Browns-/281014142867


Thank you 


JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! I learned about Radley on the ID this Handbag thread...the next day I bought one  There's even a cupcake on the back!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I had never heard of CELYN b. either...hoping it's something good...after all it's logo is also CC...LOL!


The cupcake bag is adorable! I heard of Radley and I know they love them in the UK and they are pretty spendy but I have never heard of the Celyn B before. Looks like it's very well made though!


----------



## magdalinka

My first Rick Owens Lilies find. Very pricey retail. Tag says $875, it was in GW for a while and finally went on sale, I got it for $15. It's a very unusual and cool shape, I love it. 
Kenzo vintage bracelet $2, cool sterling bracelet $2. I also took the $10 gold necklace to a jeweler and the gemologist said the stone was a Mexican fire opal of a great quality. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for looking and have a good night everyone 
View attachment 2692142

View attachment 2692145
View attachment 2692148

View attachment 2692138
View attachment 2692139


----------



## Daniac

magdalinka said:


> My first Rick Owens Lilies find. Very pricey retail. Tag says $875, it was in GW for a while and finally went on sale, I got it for $15. It's a very unusual and cool shape, I love it.
> Kenzo vintage bracelet $2, cool sterling bracelet $2. I also took the $10 gold necklace to a jeweler and the gemologist said the stone was a Mexican fire opal of a great quality. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for looking and have a good night everyone
> View attachment 2692142
> 
> View attachment 2692145
> View attachment 2692148
> 
> View attachment 2692138
> View attachment 2692139



Love the jewelery!  I found an nice one at the Salvation Army the other day.  I really didn't need it but it was Pink so I HAD to have it!


----------



## Daniac

I haven't been out thrifting too much lately, I've been trying to scrub my house spotless as I have a house sitter coming to stay for 3.5 weeks while I go to Norway and Iceland to visit family.  

With a dog and a cat it's a never ending battle of hairballs and dried dog slobber on the walls.  So I need to make the house presentable!  

My $1.00 chair did end up being silk and the cushions are feather and foam,  It's soooooooooo comfy!  

The tweed suitcase is a Hartman with a lovely toile lining and working wheels, it's in fantastic condition.  There was also a Hartman business backpack, the leather is a bit beat up but I'm sure some leather CPR will do wonders.  In the lot there was also a Briggs and Riley large laptop briefcase and 2 wheeled carry on cases.

I did go to Toronto the other day and went to Value Village, Salvation Army and the Goodwill.  I found some nice stuff at Value Village.  I had picked up a Shelly Segal Laundry Wrap dress that I was going to get for my mom and some 60's looking black go go boots at Goodwill, but the line up was soooooo long that I didn't have the patience to wait.

Value Village had a 30% off sale so that was a nice bonus!

I picked up this leather jacket for my mom.  I have no idea where it's from or who made it.  But the leather is like butter!  $24.50 after discount.







Theory "satin" dress.  $12.60 after discount.






I stopped off at my "lucky" Salvation Army after work the other day and found this pretty necklace.  It's made by a local artisan who works with semi precious stones and sterling silver.  I'm a sucker for pink so I had to buy it even though it's pretty heavy.  $14.99


----------



## JOODLZ

Daniac said:


> I've never heard of that brand before, but I really like your bag and some of the others that I've seen on line.  Here is a link to designers website.
> 
> http://shop.elisabettafranchi.com/it/borse/product-stdview/?idContent=45
> 
> I absolutely LOVE this purple bag!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elisabetta-...MAKE-OFFER-BS0368701V337-Browns-/281014142867



Thanks...My research led me Elisabetta Franchi and the bag on ebay, but I still have concerns about some of the details on my bag...hopefully someone will know.



magdalinka said:


> The cupcake bag is adorable! I heard of Radley and I know they love them in the UK and they are pretty spendy but I have never heard of the Celyn B before. Looks like it's very well made though!



Thanks...the Radley bag makes me smile and the leather handles are like buttah! The black one is still a mystery. BTW there was a spot on the bottom...came right off with a damp sponge...yay!



magdalinka said:


> My first Rick Owens Lilies find. Very pricey retail. Tag says $875, it was in GW for a while and finally went on sale, I got it for $15. It's a very unusual and cool shape, I love it.
> Kenzo vintage bracelet $2, cool sterling bracelet $2. I also took the $10 gold necklace to a jeweler and the gemologist said the stone was a Mexican fire opal of a great quality. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for looking and have a good night everyone
> View attachment 2692142
> 
> View attachment 2692145
> View attachment 2692148
> 
> View attachment 2692138
> View attachment 2692139



Beautiful stuff...I love finding sterling jewelry for cheap!



Daniac said:


> I haven't been out thrifting too much lately, I've been trying to scrub my house spotless as I have a house sitter coming to stay for 3.5 weeks while I go to Norway and Iceland to visit family.
> 
> With a dog and a cat it's a never ending battle of hairballs and dried dog slobber on the walls.  So I need to make the house presentable!
> 
> My $1.00 chair did end up being silk and the cushions are feather and foam,  It's soooooooooo comfy!
> 
> The tweed suitcase is a Hartman with a lovely toile lining and working wheels, it's in fantastic condition.  There was also a Hartman business backpack, the leather is a bit beat up but I'm sure some leather CPR will do wonders.  In the lot there was also a Briggs and Riley large laptop briefcase and 2 wheeled carry on cases.
> 
> I did go to Toronto the other day and went to Value Village, Salvation Army and the Goodwill.  I found some nice stuff at Value Village.  I had picked up a Shelly Segal Laundry Wrap dress that I was going to get for my mom and some 60's looking black go go boots at Goodwill, but the line up was soooooo long that I didn't have the patience to wait.
> 
> Value Village had a 30% off sale so that was a nice bonus!
> 
> I picked up this leather jacket for my mom.  I have no idea where it's from or who made it.  But the leather is like butter!  $24.50 after discount.
> 
> Theory "satin" dress.  $12.60 after discount.
> 
> I stopped off at my "lucky" Salvation Army after work the other day and found this pretty necklace.  It's made by a local artisan who works with semi precious stones and sterling silver.  I'm a sucker for pink so I had to buy it even though it's pretty heavy.  $14.99



Congrats on all this great stuff...wish we had Value Village here.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That Rick Owens piece is amazing! Let's see a mod shot!!!



magdalinka said:


> My first Rick Owens Lilies find. Very pricey retail. Tag says $875, it was in GW for a while and finally went on sale, I got it for $15. It's a very unusual and cool shape, I love it.
> Kenzo vintage bracelet $2, cool sterling bracelet $2. I also took the $10 gold necklace to a jeweler and the gemologist said the stone was a Mexican fire opal of a great quality. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for looking and have a good night everyone
> View attachment 2692142
> 
> View attachment 2692145
> View attachment 2692148
> 
> View attachment 2692138
> View attachment 2692139


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Lmao Raven! Thank you ladies! It's absolutely beautiful and will only come out on spacial occasions.


 Magda keep your fingers crossed for me. The woman that sold me the LV Noe for $50 said she has two Chanel's she would like to show me. One is formal and the other is quilted leather. She also told me stories of how she purchased a sterling Judith Leiber for $250 years ago and they gave her a brooch as a gift. She has some of the most awesome purse stories. I told her she is my "Purse IdoL". She was on her way to visit her daughter, but will call when she returns. I am holding my breath. Maybe I will finally join the Chanel Team! I really want to be on the team.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> My first Rick Owens Lilies find. Very pricey retail. Tag says $875, it was in GW for a while and finally went on sale, I got it for $15. It's a very unusual and cool shape, I love it.
> Kenzo vintage bracelet $2, cool sterling bracelet $2. I also took the $10 gold necklace to a jeweler and the gemologist said the stone was a Mexican fire opal of a great quality. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for looking and have a good night everyone
> View attachment 2692142
> 
> View attachment 2692145
> View attachment 2692148
> 
> View attachment 2692138
> View attachment 2692139


Magda!!!! You have been on a roll! I absolutely love love love the Rick Owens!!


----------



## authenticplease

Espinosa said:


> Vintage belts , and a made in Italy bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 2689860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H]



Wow.....cool H belt!  Is there a maker stamp on the back?!  I found a purse in navy leather with a H closure on the front. It is a mystery to me, no marks anywhere that I can find but it seems to have the same H as your belt. 



gottaluvmybags said:


> More of my haul...
> 
> 
> Can you see the piles and piles of stuff?  Still trying to wash it all and find hangers for everything.



That was such a wonderful and incredible outing for you!  I love when the thrifting is so fab that you have laundry overload



heymom said:


> View attachment 2690799
> 
> Ties from GW $1 each
> Dior
> Gucci
> Oscar de la Renta
> Oscar de la Renta
> I have a thing for ties!



Your CR find is such a nice basic.....with an unexpected twist.......it seems like it can see year round wear. 

I love your Gucci tie find!  The classic horsebit design is such a classic but standout design to me. 



JOODLZ said:


> Are any of my thifty-bag-collecting pals familiar with CELYN b. ??? I bought this bag yesterday at GW Bargain Barn and have yet to find much out about it. I posted it on the ID this Handbag thread if anyone wants to see more pics. Also bought a cute Radley Cupcake bag. Found several of these on ebay.uk and verified all the details. Both were $1.00.
> 
> I'd love to know more about CELYN b. ...if anyone has any info they'd like to share...thanks in advance!


. 

I haven't ever heard of Celyn b so I am no help. I hadn't heard of your Radley cupcake bag either but I love it!  You have taught me so many interesting things about bags!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few of my recent thrift & consignment finds~
> 
> Tabitha Simmons heels $40
> Nanette Lepore silk dress $10
> Rick Owens Lilies skirt $10
> 
> ]



Such fun heels....I love polka dots!  And your NL dress is stunning


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> My first Rick Owens Lilies find. Very pricey retail. Tag says $875, it was in GW for a while and finally went on sale, I got it for $15. It's a very unusual and cool shape, I love it.
> Kenzo vintage bracelet $2, cool sterling bracelet $2. I also took the $10 gold necklace to a jeweler and the gemologist said the stone was a Mexican fire opal of a great quality. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for looking and have a good night everyone
> CH]



So many awesome jewelry finds!  The fire opal is just a stunning stone



Daniac said:


> I haven't been out thrifting too much lately, I've been trying to scrub my house spotless as I have a house sitter coming to stay for 3.5 weeks while I go to Norway and Iceland to visit family.
> 
> With a dog and a cat it's a never ending battle of hairballs and dried dog slobber on the walls.  So I need to make the house presentable!
> 
> My $1.00 chair did end up being silk and the cushions are feather and foam,  It's soooooooooo comfy!
> 
> The tweed suitcase is a Hartman with a lovely toile lining and working wheels, it's in fantastic condition.  There was also a Hartman business backpack, the leather is a bit beat up but I'm sure some leather CPR will do wonders.  In the lot there was also a Briggs and Riley large laptop briefcase and 2 wheeled carry on cases.
> 
> I did go to Toronto the other day and went to Value Village, Salvation Army and the Goodwill.  I found some nice stuff at Value Village.  I had picked up a Shelly Segal Laundry Wrap dress that I was going to get for my mom and some 60's looking black go go boots at Goodwill, but the line up was soooooo long that I didn't have the patience to wait.
> 
> Value Village had a 30% off sale so that was a nice bonus!
> 
> I picked up this leather jacket for my mom.  I have no idea where it's from or who made it.  But the leather is like butter!  $24.50 after
> 
> Theory "satin" dress.  $12.60 after discount.
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped off at my "lucky" Salvation Army after work the other day and found this pretty necklace.  It's made by a local artisan who works with semi precious stones and sterling silver.  I'm a sucker for pink so I had to buy it even though it's pretty heavy.  $14.99
> 
> ]



Happy to hear you report back on your chair!  From the photo you had posted earlier, it seemed very high quality. What an amazing buy

Also, so incredibly sweet that you are on the lookout for items for your Mom  you have reaally nice taste



Raven3766 said:


> Magda keep your fingers crossed for me. The woman that sold me the LV Noe for $50 said she has two Chanel's she would like to show me. One is formal and the other is quilted leather. She also told me stories of how she purchased a sterling Judith Leiber for $250 years ago and they gave her a brooch as a gift. She has some of the most awesome purse stories. I told her she is my "Purse IdoL". She was on her way to visit her daughter, but will call when she returns. I am holding my breath. Maybe I will finally join the Chanel Team! I really want to be on the team.



Sending many positive thoughts your way for Chanel.....I'm sending them for both bags, by the way


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> So many awesome jewelry finds! The fire opal is just a stunning stone
> 
> 
> 
> Sending many positive thoughts your way for Chanel.....I'm sending them for both bags, by the way


 
Thanks Authentic. She doesn't have any Stepen Dweck, but I could tell she was interested in his pieces. I may trade my necklace, if her price is low enough.


----------



## Daniac

Have any of you gals ordered from Shore Metro.com?  Is it a legitimate site?  Some of the shoes look a bit dirty in the pictures.


----------



## scbear00

magdalinka said:


> My first Rick Owens Lilies find. Very pricey retail. Tag says $875, it was in GW for a while and finally went on sale, I got it for $15. It's a very unusual and cool shape, I love it.
> Kenzo vintage bracelet $2, cool sterling bracelet $2. I also took the $10 gold necklace to a jeweler and the gemologist said the stone was a Mexican fire opal of a great quality. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for looking and have a good night everyone
> View attachment 2692142
> 
> View attachment 2692145
> View attachment 2692148
> 
> View attachment 2692138
> View attachment 2692139


Obsessed with that Rick Owens piece-- so versatile!!


----------



## jamamcg

Any of you in the NYC area Stylist June Ambrose has just handed in stuff from her fashion archive into the buffalo exchange in Chelsea I spotted louboutin a from the picture.


----------



## magdalinka

Daniac said:


> I haven't been out thrifting too much lately, I've been trying to scrub my house spotless as I have a house sitter coming to stay for 3.5 weeks while I go to Norway and Iceland to visit family.
> 
> With a dog and a cat it's a never ending battle of hairballs and dried dog slobber on the walls.  So I need to make the house presentable!
> 
> My $1.00 chair did end up being silk and the cushions are feather and foam,  It's soooooooooo comfy!
> 
> The tweed suitcase is a Hartman with a lovely toile lining and working wheels, it's in fantastic condition.  There was also a Hartman business backpack, the leather is a bit beat up but I'm sure some leather CPR will do wonders.  In the lot there was also a Briggs and Riley large laptop briefcase and 2 wheeled carry on cases.
> 
> I did go to Toronto the other day and went to Value Village, Salvation Army and the Goodwill.  I found some nice stuff at Value Village.  I had picked up a Shelly Segal Laundry Wrap dress that I was going to get for my mom and some 60's looking black go go boots at Goodwill, but the line up was soooooo long that I didn't have the patience to wait.
> 
> Value Village had a 30% off sale so that was a nice bonus!
> 
> I picked up this leather jacket for my mom.  I have no idea where it's from or who made it.  But the leather is like butter!  $24.50 after discount.
> 
> Theory "satin" dress.  $12.60 after discount.
> I stopped off at my "lucky" Salvation Army after work the other day and found this pretty necklace.  It's made by a local artisan who works with semi precious stones and sterling silver.  I'm a sucker for pink so I had to buy it even though it's pretty heavy.  $14.99


Thank you for the compliments. 
I absolutely love the necklace. Looks like it's made of some nice semi precious stones. Nice theory dress, too. 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> That Rick Owens piece is amazing! Let's see a mod shot!!!





JOODLZ said:


> Beautiful stuff...I love finding sterling jewelry for cheap!





Raven3766 said:


> Magda keep your fingers crossed for me. The woman that sold me the LV Noe for $50 said she has two Chanel's she would like to show me. One is formal and the other is quilted leather. She also told me stories of how she purchased a sterling Judith Leiber for $250 years ago and they gave her a brooch as a gift. She has some of the most awesome purse stories. I told her she is my "Purse IdoL". She was on her way to visit her daughter, but will call when she returns. I am holding my breath. Maybe I will finally join the Chanel Team! I really want to be on the team.





Raven3766 said:


> Magda!!!! You have been on a roll! I absolutely love love love the Rick Owens!!





authenticplease said:


> So many awesome jewelry finds!  The fire opal is just a stunning stone
> Sending many positive thoughts your way for Chanel.....I'm sending them for both bags, by the way


Thanks everybody for your nice comments. I actually with I was pregnant during colder weather because the Rick Owens looks very nice with my huge belly. Not sure how it will fit after she is born. 

Raven - BEST OF LUCK!! Hope the rich LV lady comes through with the Chanels. Grab them both if the price is good. Oh and maybe she will be interested in your thrifty jewelry or scarf finds and will agree to swap? Please keep us posted.


----------



## emilu

jamamcg said:


> Any of you in the NYC area Stylist June Ambrose has just handed in stuff from her fashion archive into the buffalo exchange in Chelsea I spotted louboutin a from the picture.




I was just in there yesterday. But alas I guess bad timing because I didn't find anything.


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> My first Rick Owens Lilies find. Very pricey retail. Tag says $875, it was in GW for a while and finally went on sale, I got it for $15. It's a very unusual and cool shape, I love it.
> Kenzo vintage bracelet $2, cool sterling bracelet $2. I also took the $10 gold necklace to a jeweler and the gemologist said the stone was a Mexican fire opal of a great quality. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for looking and have a good night everyone
> View attachment 2692142
> 
> View attachment 2692145
> View attachment 2692148
> 
> View attachment 2692138
> View attachment 2692139




I love anything Rick Owens! That is beautiful!!!


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> Any of you in the NYC area Stylist June Ambrose has just handed in stuff from her fashion archive into the buffalo exchange in Chelsea I spotted louboutin a from the picture.




What a coincidence! I was there today but didn't find anything good except for a Vince coat and 2 lululemon jackets!


----------



## kcf68

Hello Ladies & Gents,
Settled in the D.C. area  and the houses are significantly smaller than other places I lived!  I have to do another major purge!  I am kinda feeling like Pao when she moved to Europe.  I have a tiny closet and hubby had to use the spare bdrm tiny closet and closet in hallway.   There is tons of shopping here though!  We are only here a year so I hopefully will be very selective!


----------



## JulieLovesLV

It's been a while since I posted but here are my finds after a much needed thrifting session today

Paloma Picasso leather belt $7
Nina Ricci Paris red leather clutch/pouch $20
Vintage Hermes "boots" pattern tie $60 (for the hubby)
Chanel Lion print tie $60

I found a few more things ( $9 Tory Burch top, $7 Thomas Pink blouse,etc) but I only attached my top picks


----------



## magdalinka

Here are some mod shots of the rick Owens as requested. I actually wish I was pregnant in the cold weather because it fits so well with my huge belly. I wonder how it will fit when she is out. 

View attachment 2693163
View attachment 2693164


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:


> I love anything Rick Owens! That is beautiful!!!


Thanks Pao! I am sure you had some amazing finds, let's see 


kcf68 said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents,
> Settled in the D.C. area  and the houses are significantly smaller than other places I lived!  I have to do another major purge!  I am kinda feeling like Pao when she moved to Europe.  I have a tiny closet and hubby had to use the spare bdrm tiny closet and closet in hallway.   There is tons of shopping here though!  We are only here a year so I hopefully will be very selective!


I am glad you are back . Best of luck with the DC thrifting. I bet there are a lot of nice thrifts over there. 


JulieLovesLV said:


> It's been a while since I posted but here are my finds after a much needed thrifting session today
> 
> Paloma Picasso leather belt $7
> Nina Ricci Paris red leather clutch/pouch $20
> Vintage Hermes "boots" pattern tie $60 (for the hubby)
> Chanel Lion print tie $60
> 
> I found a few more things ( $9 Tory Burch top, $7 Thomas Pink blouse,etc) but I only attached my top picks
> View attachment 2693152
> View attachment 2693153
> View attachment 2693154
> View attachment 2693155


Lovely Ricci bag & lucky hubs with those beautiful ties


----------



## magdalinka

Dear tPF family. I have had my first real ebay wack job. 
Begin rant:
I had to sell some of my much loved bags to invest into the beautiful Chanel. 
A few weeks ago I sold my vintage thrifted Must De Cartier. The buyer in Australia promptly emailed me back claiming the bag was not authentic and she wanted her money back. To which I responded that the bag was 100% authentic and I will not stand for such accusations, however agreed to refund her money after she returned the bag. After a couple back and forths she opened a paypal case. I agreed to a full refund upon receipt of my bag back. 
About a week ago she finally emailed me a picture of the package and a receipt with a confirmation # stating it was mailed. I tried to track the package with the Australian mail but the number didn't come up with anything. At this point I was sick of dealing with her and decided to just wait for the package. Today I receive an email from paypal stating the money was returned to my account and the case was closed. 
Later I checked my ebay feedback and she had left positive feedback stating the following (her English is pretty bad but understandable):

"Such a drama! The bag so poor quality of the cartier, gold hardware so cheap&#55357;&#56833;"

Sorry for the long post but I really don't get why she lied and said she mailed the bag back while keeping it all along.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Dear tPF family. I have had my first real ebay wack job.
> Begin rant:
> I had to sell some of my much loved bags to invest into the beautiful Chanel.
> A few weeks ago I sold my vintage thrifted Must De Cartier. The buyer in Australia promptly emailed me back claiming the bag was not authentic and she wanted her money back. To which I responded that the bag was 100% authentic and I will not stand for such accusations, however agreed to refund her money after she returned the bag. After a couple back and forths she opened a paypal case. I agreed to a full refund upon receipt of my bag back.
> About a week ago she finally emailed me a picture of the package and a receipt with a confirmation # stating it was mailed. I tried to track the package with the Australian mail but the number didn't come up with anything. At this point I was sick of dealing with her and decided to just wait for the package. Today I receive an email from paypal stating the money was returned to my account and the case was closed.
> Later I checked my ebay feedback and she had left positive feedback stating the following (her English is pretty bad but understandable):
> 
> "Such a drama! The bag so poor quality of the cartier, gold hardware so cheap&#55357;&#56833;"
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I really don't get why she lied and said she mailed the bag back while keeping it all along.


 There are some real nuts on Ebay and I have met my fair share.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kcf68 said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents,
> Settled in the D.C. area  and the houses are significantly smaller than other places I lived!  I have to do another major purge!  I am kinda feeling like Pao when she moved to Europe.  I have a tiny closet and hubby had to use the spare bdrm tiny closet and closet in hallway.   There is tons of shopping here though!  We are only here a year so I hopefully will be very selective!




Consider sending your things off to Fashion Project using the Nordies partnership.  Feel free to join that thread and hear more about it


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Magda keep your fingers crossed for me. The woman that sold me the LV Noe for $50 said she has two Chanel's she would like to show me. One is formal and the other is quilted leather. She also told me stories of how she purchased a sterling Judith Leiber for $250 years ago and they gave her a brooch as a gift. She has some of the most awesome purse stories. I told her she is my "Purse IdoL". She was on her way to visit her daughter, but will call when she returns. I am holding my breath. Maybe I will finally join the Chanel Team! I really want to be on the team.



Fingers crossed for you...here's hoping you make the Chanel team SOON...pretty sure I joined the LV team yesterday...I'll post pics after the sun comes up 



authenticplease said:


> I haven't ever heard of Celyn b so I am no help. I hadn't heard of your Radley cupcake bag either but I love it!  You have taught me so many interesting things about bags!



There is sooo much to learn...every morning I read various threads on tPF...I've always been lucky with Coach, but my world is expanding rapidly. Knowledge IS thrifting power!!!


----------



## kcf68

magdalinka said:


> Dear tPF family. I have had my first real ebay wack job.
> Begin rant:
> I had to sell some of my much loved bags to invest into the beautiful Chanel.
> A few weeks ago I sold my vintage thrifted Must De Cartier. The buyer in Australia promptly emailed me back claiming the bag was not authentic and she wanted her money back. To which I responded that the bag was 100% authentic and I will not stand for such accusations, however agreed to refund her money after she returned the bag. After a couple back and forths she opened a paypal case. I agreed to a full refund upon receipt of my bag back.
> About a week ago she finally emailed me a picture of the package and a receipt with a confirmation # stating it was mailed. I tried to track the package with the Australian mail but the number didn't come up with anything. At this point I was sick of dealing with her and decided to just wait for the package. Today I receive an email from paypal stating the money was returned to my account and the case was closed.
> Later I checked my ebay feedback and she had left positive feedback stating the following (her English is pretty bad but understandable):
> 
> "Such a drama! The bag so poor quality of the cartier, gold hardware so cheap&#55357;&#56833;"
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I really don't get why she lied and said she mailed the bag back while keeping it all along.


She was dishonest !  Plain and simple!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Cute! What a great piece. It's so chic and it works for maternity too! 

I was lucky to time my three pregnancies for Spring babies. How are you feeling? All my friends with summer pregnancies looked so miserable. My SILs ankles blew up so badly she could barely walk. Although I was always so hot (even in the winter) that I walked around NYC in just a tank top in 20 degree weather LOL. People must have thought I was nuts...



magdalinka said:


> Here are some mod shots of the rick Owens as requested. I actually wish I was pregnant in the cold weather because it fits so well with my huge belly. I wonder how it will fit when she is out.
> 
> View attachment 2693163
> View attachment 2693164


----------



## jamamcg

JulieLovesLV said:


> It's been a while since I posted but here are my finds after a much needed thrifting session today
> 
> Paloma Picasso leather belt $7
> Nina Ricci Paris red leather clutch/pouch $20
> Vintage Hermes "boots" pattern tie $60 (for the hubby)
> Chanel Lion print tie $60
> 
> I found a few more things ( $9 Tory Burch top, $7 Thomas Pink blouse,etc) but I only attached my top picks
> View attachment 2693152
> View attachment 2693153
> View attachment 2693154
> View attachment 2693155



I want that chanel tie. Love the print.


----------



## JOODLZ

Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.


----------



## kcarmona

JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.




Your luck is out of this world! Congrats, she's a beauty


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.


Wow, what a find! You have the best luck!


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> Your luck is out of this world! Congrats, she's a beauty





chowlover2 said:


> Wow, what a find! You have the best luck!



Thanks ladies...my luck even gets better. Our GW stores have phone coupons: $5 off $25 or more; $15 off $60 or more. Yesterday when I bought the bag, the coupon had expired 7-19 and they refused to honor it. So I went back today at the insistence of my cashier friend (they posted new coupons this morning!) and they credited $16.05 back to my charge card. So my sweet little bag actually cost $224.99 - $15.00 = $209.99 (not including sales tax)...YAY!


----------



## baglover2013

JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.



Omg, you are so lucky. You should post up your top 5 finds.


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Cute! What a great piece. It's so chic and it works for maternity too!
> 
> I was lucky to time my three pregnancies for Spring babies. How are you feeling? All my friends with summer pregnancies looked so miserable. My SILs ankles blew up so badly she could barely walk. Although I was always so hot (even in the winter) that I walked around NYC in just a tank top in 20 degree weather LOL. People must have thought I was nuts...


Thank you 
It's a bit rough on my ankles and I am always hot. I have skinny feet but right now they have ballooned beyond belief. And it doesn't get better after a night's sleep and elevation. So I would say pretty miserable lol


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.


That is the cutest little thing. Congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Here are some mod shots of the rick Owens as requested. I actually wish I was pregnant in the cold weather because it fits so well with my huge belly. I wonder how it will fit when she is out.
> 
> View attachment 2693163
> View attachment 2693164


 OH baby tummy with Rick Owens, you look fabulous!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.


LV sittin' on the Coach table...woohooo, congrats!!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> Are any of my thifty-bag-collecting pals familiar with CELYN b. ??? I bought this bag yesterday at GW Bargain Barn and have yet to find much out about it. I posted it on the ID this Handbag thread if anyone wants to see more pics. Also bought a cute Radley Cupcake bag. Found several of these on ebay.uk and verified all the details. Both were $1.00.
> 
> I'd love to know more about CELYN b. ...if anyone has any info they'd like to share...thanks in advance!


 
Never heard of Celyn B, but that Radley cupcake bag is super cute!



Daniac said:


> I haven't been out thrifting too much lately, I've been trying to scrub my house spotless as I have a house sitter coming to stay for 3.5 weeks while I go to Norway and Iceland to visit family.
> 
> With a dog and a cat it's a never ending battle of hairballs and dried dog slobber on the walls.  So I need to make the house presentable!
> 
> My $1.00 chair did end up being silk and the cushions are feather and foam,  It's soooooooooo comfy!
> 
> The tweed suitcase is a Hartman with a lovely toile lining and working wheels, it's in fantastic condition.  There was also a Hartman business backpack, the leather is a bit beat up but I'm sure some leather CPR will do wonders.  In the lot there was also a Briggs and Riley large laptop briefcase and 2 wheeled carry on cases.
> 
> I did go to Toronto the other day and went to Value Village, Salvation Army and the Goodwill.  I found some nice stuff at Value Village.  I had picked up a Shelly Segal Laundry Wrap dress that I was going to get for my mom and some 60's looking black go go boots at Goodwill, but the line up was soooooo long that I didn't have the patience to wait.
> 
> Value Village had a 30% off sale so that was a nice bonus!
> 
> I picked up this leather jacket for my mom.  I have no idea where it's from or who made it.  But the leather is like butter!  $24.50 after discount.
> 
> Theory "satin" dress.  $12.60 after discount.
> 
> I stopped off at my "lucky" Salvation Army after work the other day and found this pretty necklace.  It's made by a local artisan who works with semi precious stones and sterling silver.  I'm a sucker for pink so I had to buy it even though it's pretty heavy.  $14.99


 
Pretty pieces! You can tell that leather jacket is like butter just looking at the picture. Yummy!



JulieLovesLV said:


> It's been a while since I posted but here are my finds after a much needed thrifting session today
> 
> Paloma Picasso leather belt $7
> Nina Ricci Paris red leather clutch/pouch $20
> Vintage Hermes "boots" pattern tie $60 (for the hubby)
> Chanel Lion print tie $60
> 
> I found a few more things ( $9 Tory Burch top, $7 Thomas Pink blouse,etc) but I only attached my top picks
> View attachment 2693152
> View attachment 2693153
> View attachment 2693154
> View attachment 2693155


 
You have been picking up some beautiful pieces! I love the little red Nina Ricci bag. So sweet!



magdalinka said:


> Here are some mod shots of the rick Owens as requested. I actually wish I was pregnant in the cold weather because it fits so well with my huge belly. I wonder how it will fit when she is out.
> 
> View attachment 2693163
> View attachment 2693164


 
Baby belly . Love the Rick Owens Lilies cardi. It looks great now, but I bet it will be really versatile after baby comes, too. Great piece. I love the Kenzo bracelet!



JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.


 
What an adorable little bag!



magdalinka said:


> Dear tPF family. I have had my first real ebay wack job.
> Begin rant:
> I had to sell some of my much loved bags to invest into the beautiful Chanel.
> A few weeks ago I sold my vintage thrifted Must De Cartier. The buyer in Australia promptly emailed me back claiming the bag was not authentic and she wanted her money back. To which I responded that the bag was 100% authentic and I will not stand for such accusations, however agreed to refund her money after she returned the bag. After a couple back and forths she opened a paypal case. I agreed to a full refund upon receipt of my bag back.
> About a week ago she finally emailed me a picture of the package and a receipt with a confirmation # stating it was mailed. I tried to track the package with the Australian mail but the number didn't come up with anything. At this point I was sick of dealing with her and decided to just wait for the package. Today I receive an email from paypal stating the money was returned to my account and the case was closed.
> Later I checked my ebay feedback and she had left positive feedback stating the following (her English is pretty bad but understandable):
> 
> "Such a drama! The bag so poor quality of the cartier, gold hardware so cheap&#55357;&#56833;"
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I really don't get why she lied and said she mailed the bag back while keeping it all along.


 
That is crazy. I gave up on ebay years ago. It's just too hard & there is no real protection as a seller.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got a new Bottega Veneta bag for about $300, may have to post a pic. Here are some recent thrifts until then. They were running a 50% off sale on clothing!


Lela Rose skirt $5. Elizabeth & James jacket (should have ironed it before taking pic) $14




Ungaro Fever jacket $5




Tibi dress $10




AG jeans, J Brand skinny jeans, Derek Lam pants (new with $550 tags), Jil Sander trousers, BOSS Hugo Boss pants...$4 EACH


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.


 

Congratulations!  Lovely bag!


----------



## Pao9

kcf68 said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents,
> Settled in the D.C. area  and the houses are significantly smaller than other places I lived!  I have to do another major purge!  I am kinda feeling like Pao when she moved to Europe.  I have a tiny closet and hubby had to use the spare bdrm tiny closet and closet in hallway.   There is tons of shopping here though!  We are only here a year so I hopefully will be very selective!




Hahhaah yup! I feel your pain! The good thing is that you can sell your unwanted clothes. It helps with acquiring all the new goodies you will find. My rule is if I haven't used it in 3 years it's out!  Good luck I know it's not easy!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hang in there - and remember it's still easier in than out 



magdalinka said:


> Thank you
> It's a bit rough on my ankles and I am always hot. I have skinny feet but right now they have ballooned beyond belief. And it doesn't get better after a night's sleep and elevation. So I would say pretty miserable lol


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.



Woo hoo! Told you that you would find one!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I haven't been thrifting in over a month. Got into an altercation with an employee at my local salvos and decided to stay away. I'm losing my mind. Thank god they are opening one closer to home. I have stalked it daily to see if it opened lol


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Thank you
> It's a bit rough on my ankles and I am always hot. I have skinny feet but right now they have ballooned beyond belief. And it doesn't get better after a night's sleep and elevation. So I would say pretty miserable lol




When is the baby due? One of our girls in the Bish thread had a little girl last Wednesday. Do you know what you are having and is he/ she your first? Holiday season was busy for you girls!


----------



## SEWDimples

JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.



Congrats! What a great find. 



LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Bottega Veneta bag for about $300, may have to post a pic. Here are some recent thrifts until then. They were running a 50% off sale on clothing!
> 
> 
> Lela Rose skirt $5. Elizabeth & James jacket (should have ironed it before taking pic) $14
> View attachment 2693583
> View attachment 2693584
> 
> 
> Ungaro Fever jacket $5
> View attachment 2693585
> View attachment 2693586
> 
> 
> Tibi dress $10
> View attachment 2693587
> View attachment 2693588
> 
> 
> AG jeans, J Brand skinny jeans, Derek Lam pants (new with $550 tags), Jil Sander trousers, BOSS Hugo Boss pants...$4 EACH
> View attachment 2693591



Love your finds. The jeans are pants are great.


----------



## JOODLZ

baglover2013 said:


> Omg, you are so lucky. You should post up your top 5 finds.



Thanks...it's been a lucky year for me! Stephen Dweck necklace, Bottega Veneta Bag, Chanel Flap and now LV...what will round out the top 5? Guess I get to keep shopping 



magdalinka said:


> That is the cutest little thing. Congrats!





Raven3766 said:


> LV sittin' on the Coach table...woohooo, congrats!!!!





LuxeDeb said:


> Never heard of Celyn B, but that Radley cupcake bag is super cute!
> 
> What an adorable little bag!



Thanks everyone...maybe I've been bitten by the "designer bug"...LOL! Any suggestions for keeping the vachetta new looking?



LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Bottega Veneta bag for about $300, may have to post a pic. Here are some recent thrifts until then. They were running a 50% off sale on clothing!
> 
> Lela Rose skirt $5. Elizabeth & James jacket (should have ironed it before taking pic) $14
> View attachment 2693583
> View attachment 2693584
> 
> 
> Ungaro Fever jacket $5
> View attachment 2693585
> View attachment 2693586
> 
> 
> Tibi dress $10
> View attachment 2693587
> View attachment 2693588
> 
> 
> AG jeans, J Brand skinny jeans, Derek Lam pants (new with $550 tags), Jil Sander trousers, BOSS Hugo Boss pants...$4 EACH
> View attachment 2693591



You find such fabulous stuff!!!



Tomsmom said:


> Congratulations!  Lovely bag!



Thanks so much!


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Woo hoo! Told you that you would find one!



You did indeed...thanks!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I haven't been thrifting in over a month. Got into an altercation with an employee at my local salvos and decided to stay away. I'm losing my mind. Thank god they are opening one closer to home. I have stalked it daily to see if it opened lol



Ooh...new store! Closer to home even better...good luck and let us know how it is!



SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! What a great find.



Thanks...I just love this little bag!


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I haven't been thrifting in over a month. Got into an altercation with an employee at my local salvos and decided to stay away. I'm losing my mind. Thank god they are opening one closer to home. I have stalked it daily to see if it opened lol


I had an altercation with one of the cashiers at Salvos and I still go back. She had me and a mother/child waiting at a register that wasn't open; she told us to wait there while she finished putting something on a shelf. She came back, moved to another register and took two other people (men). I spoke up and asked her why would she have us waiting at a register that she wasn't going to work? She got upset, rolled eyes and said something under her breath.  When I got to the register, the mother told me to call the manager.  I told her no, I am going to tell her off. That way she knows how I feel, she will remember not to do it next time and she gets to keep her job. Maybe she was having a bad day, but maybe she will think before she behaves that way the next time. When I left the store, I felt better. That was the same Salvos I told a customer off for degrading a cashier. *Maybe I speak up too much....lol


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've been taking a thrifting break too. It's been at least 3 weeks since my last thrift run. I've been stalking the Rack recently waiting for designer stuff to show up instead LOL. 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I haven't been thrifting in over a month. Got into an altercation with an employee at my local salvos and decided to stay away. I'm losing my mind. Thank god they are opening one closer to home. I have stalked it daily to see if it opened lol


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...it's been a lucky year for me! Stephen Dweck necklace, Bottega Veneta Bag, Chanel Flap and now LV...what will round out the top 5? Guess I get to keep shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone...maybe I've been bitten by the "designer bug"...LOL! Any suggestions for keeping the vachetta new looking?
> 
> 
> 
> You find such fabulous stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




I think I would just put Obenauf's on it to waterproof the vachetta. Check the LV care thread, or even Docrides Hermes thread, she does talk about LV at the very beginning of the thread.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> OH baby tummy with Rick Owens, you look fabulous!


Thanks Raven 


LuxeDeb said:


> Baby belly . Love the Rick Owens Lilies cardi. It looks great now, but I bet it will be really versatile after baby comes, too. Great piece. I love the Kenzo bracelet!
> That is crazy. I gave up on ebay years ago. It's just too hard & there is no real protection as a seller.


Thank you . I am finding the Bay less and less worth it. 


LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Bottega Veneta bag for about $300, may have to post a pic. Here are some recent thrifts until then. They were running a 50% off sale on clothing!
> 
> 
> Lela Rose skirt $5. Elizabeth & James jacket (should have ironed it before taking pic) $14
> View attachment 2693583
> View attachment 2693584
> 
> 
> Ungaro Fever jacket $5
> View attachment 2693585
> View attachment 2693586
> 
> 
> Tibi dress $10
> View attachment 2693587
> View attachment 2693588
> 
> 
> AG jeans, J Brand skinny jeans, Derek Lam pants (new with $550 tags), Jil Sander trousers, BOSS Hugo Boss pants...$4 EACH
> View attachment 2693591


That dress is so adorable! Looks like a vintage Dr. Seuss dress 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Hang in there - and remember it's still easier in than out


LMAO yes, it is!


chowlover2 said:


> When is the baby due? One of our girls in the Bish thread had a little girl last Wednesday. Do you know what you are having and is he/ she your first? Holiday season was busy for you girls!


Yes, very busy holiday season . I have an almost 5 year old boy and this one will be a girl. I have always wanted a boy and a girl and now are little family is complete


----------



## baglover2013

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...it's been a lucky year for me! Stephen Dweck necklace, Bottega Veneta Bag, Chanel Flap and now LV...what will round out the top 5? Guess I get to keep shopping
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!



A Hermes next!!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amen! I've been waiting for the thrift gods to send me my Birkin for the past 20 years...



baglover2013 said:


> A Hermes next!!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> You did indeed...thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh...new store! Closer to home even better...good luck and let us know how it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I just love this little bag!



I'm so thrilled for you!! Exciting find. I will let you guys know when I score at the new salvos!



Raven3766 said:


> I had an altercation with one of the cashiers at Salvos and I still go back. She had me and a mother/child waiting at a register that wasn't open; she told us to wait there while she finished putting something on a shelf. She came back, moved to another register and took two other people (men). I spoke up and asked her why would she have us waiting at a register that she wasn't going to work? She got upset, rolled eyes and said something under her breath.  When I got to the register, the mother told me to call the manager.  I told her no, I am going to tell her off. That way she knows how I feel, she will remember not to do it next time and she gets to keep her job. Maybe she was having a bad day, but maybe she will think before she behaves that way the next time. When I left the store, I felt better. That was the same Salvos I told a customer off for degrading a cashier. *Maybe I speak up too much....lol



Oh boy! I think I remember you mentioning that altercation a while back. I could have reported her but I didn't. I told her very calmly that she was out if line. She's not the sweet kind of gal, she's pretty scary not for nothing. With time I think ill go back and hopefully she won't be an employee anymore. Every time I went in there she was yelling or fighting with a customer, so I bet she won't be around for long. 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've been taking a thrifting break too. It's been at least 3 weeks since my last thrift run. I've been stalking the Rack recently waiting for designer stuff to show up instead LOL.



Haha I should stalk the rack too. I need a fix. A good thrill haha


----------



## -flawless-

Congratulations Joodlz! You are on a roll!

I am not having much luck in the purse and clothes departments. I almost left empty handed today. Almost. 

I found these cute little earrings for $4 as I was leaving the store. Could anyone identify the stone? TIA!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Thanks Raven
> 
> Thank you . I am finding the Bay less and less worth it.
> 
> That dress is so adorable! Looks like a vintage Dr. Seuss dress
> 
> LMAO yes, it is!
> 
> Yes, very busy holiday season . I have an almost 5 year old boy and this one will be a girl. I have always wanted a boy and a girl and now are little family is complete


I'm so happy for you!


----------



## magdalinka

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so happy for you!




Thank you


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> I think I would just put Obenauf's on it to waterproof the vachetta. Check the LV care thread, or even Docrides Hermes thread, she does talk about LV at the very beginning of the thread.



Obenauf's it is...TODAY! 



baglover2013 said:


> A Hermes next!!!!



LOLOL...in my dreams! I forgot to include the $2.00 vintage Gucci and the $14.99 Fendi...oops that's more than 5 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Amen! I've been waiting for the thrift gods to send me my Birkin for the past 20 years...



LMAO...Birkin luck to us ALL...now!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

-flawless- said:


> Congratulations Joodlz! You are on a roll!
> 
> I am not having much luck in the purse and clothes departments. I almost left empty handed today. Almost.
> 
> I found these cute little earrings for $4 as I was leaving the store. Could anyone identify the stone? TIA!



Thanks! Is there a change of color...like a flash...when you rotate the earrings? If yes, they may be moonstone.

Trying to rein in (really...trying) my "purse spending" I'm making myself be more selective and choosing vintage and unique bags over just buying for buying's sake lol.
Found this 1986-87 Coach Dinky bag at GW for $19.99...amazing condition. And a Plinio Visona double handle leather tote for $3.99 at Humane Society Thrift. Didn't know anything about this brand (Milan-based company since 1959)...then I discovered it's reversible! She's drying after a rehab bath...I'll post an inside-out photo in a couple of days. The short handle is very cool...tortoise shell-looking plastic and the leather is thick and chewy!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Is there a change of color...like a flash...when you rotate the earrings? If yes, they may be moonstone.
> 
> Trying to rein in (really...trying) my "purse spending" I'm making myself be more selective and choosing vintage and unique bags over just buying for buying's sake lol.
> Found this 1986-87 Coach Dinky bag at GW for $19.99...amazing condition. And a Plinio Visona double handle leather tote for $3.99 at Humane Society Thrift. Didn't know anything about this brand (Milan-based company since 1959)...then I discovered it's reversible! She's drying after a rehab bath...I'll post an inside-out photo in a couple of days. The short handle is very cool...tortoise shell-looking plastic and the leather is thick and chewy!


 
I have two Plinio Visona and one is reversible; the other isn't. I don't know very much about them; when I looked them up, I discovered they were reversible. I know the are on the bay for a good price; I just don't think they are as popular as they should be. Frankly speaking, I really like the bags.


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Is there a change of color...like a flash...when you rotate the earrings? If yes, they may be moonstone.
> 
> Trying to rein in (really...trying) my "purse spending" I'm making myself be more selective and choosing vintage and unique bags over just buying for buying's sake lol.
> Found this 1986-87 Coach Dinky bag at GW for $19.99...amazing condition. And a Plinio Visona double handle leather tote for $3.99 at Humane Society Thrift. Didn't know anything about this brand (Milan-based company since 1959)...then I discovered it's reversible! She's drying after a rehab bath...I'll post an inside-out photo in a couple of days. The short handle is very cool...tortoise shell-looking plastic and the leather is thick and chewy!




I was thinking moonstone as well...


----------



## ladyash

People of Toronto there is a vintage pop up shop in Queen W just before Bathurst (beside the shoppers drug mart). Everything is super cheap (9.99-49.99), no tax, most things are from Atelier de Costume, and there is a boat load of beauties from the 30s-90s. I just bought a dress from the 50's in excellent condition for $29.99 and am going back this weekend to go through the piles of other things that I didn't yet look at.


----------



## elvisgurly

magdalinka said:


> My first Rick Owens Lilies find. Very pricey retail. Tag says $875, it was in GW for a while and finally went on sale, I got it for $15. It's a very unusual and cool shape, I love it.
> Kenzo vintage bracelet $2, cool sterling bracelet $2. I also took the $10 gold necklace to a jeweler and the gemologist said the stone was a Mexican fire opal of a great quality. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for looking and have a good night everyone
> View attachment 2692142
> 
> View attachment 2692145
> View attachment 2692148
> 
> View attachment 2692138
> View attachment 2692139



Lovely cardigan & love the jewelry finds.



JOODLZ said:


> Ok everyone...it's time to SIT DOWN again (lolol)!
> This appeared at GW yesterday for $224.99...after a few hours of online comparison, I self-authenticated and brought her home...adding my first LV to my TOP 5 for 2014! The inside has some ink (ugh), but the outside, the hardware and vachetta are amazing...YAY!
> Earlier this summer I missed out on 2 LV's on craigslist, both mono canvas...I was bummed, but now I think this bag is better suited to me and I'm thrilled (and lucky) to have it.



Cute bag!  You're on a designer roll!



LuxeDeb said:


> I got a new Bottega Veneta bag for about $300, may have to post a pic. Here are some recent thrifts until then. They were running a 50% off sale on clothing!
> 
> 
> Lela Rose skirt $5. Elizabeth & James jacket (should have ironed it before taking pic) $14
> View attachment 2693583
> View attachment 2693584
> 
> 
> Ungaro Fever jacket $5
> View attachment 2693585
> View attachment 2693586
> 
> 
> Tibi dress $10
> View attachment 2693587
> View attachment 2693588
> 
> 
> AG jeans, J Brand skinny jeans, Derek Lam pants (new with $550 tags), Jil Sander trousers, BOSS Hugo Boss pants...$4 EACH
> View attachment 2693591



You find the best deals on clothes.


----------



## -flawless-

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Is there a change of color...like a flash...when you rotate the earrings? If yes, they may be moonstone.
> 
> Trying to rein in (really...trying) my "purse spending" I'm making myself be more selective and choosing vintage and unique bags over just buying for buying's sake lol.
> Found this 1986-87 Coach Dinky bag at GW for $19.99...amazing condition. And a Plinio Visona double handle leather tote for $3.99 at Humane Society Thrift. Didn't know anything about this brand (Milan-based company since 1959)...then I discovered it's reversible! She's drying after a rehab bath...I'll post an inside-out photo in a couple of days. The short handle is very cool...tortoise shell-looking plastic and the leather is thick and chewy!








chowlover2 said:


> I was thinking moonstone as well...



Nope, it doesn't change colour when I rotate it. Thank you ladies for the input though!

For those nail polish lovers out there, I recently acquired my first bottle of Chanel. No, I did not thrift it so it doesn't really belong to this thread but I want to share with you ladies regardless: Chanel Azure!

It was $19.95. I bought it from Winners. I have attached a pic of it in direct sunlight (picture from a blog). I am in love!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

So I took Ravens advice and I went into my local salvos today...

I scored a Kate spade larabee shopper bag in mint condition, might put it on the bay.
I also found an Arabic singers concert DVD which I was pretty happy about since she's my favorite.

I don't know if I told you ladies but I'm planning my wedding and was wondering if tradesy was any good? They have a massive amount of wedding decorations. I also have narrowed it down to two dresses...ahh stress...


----------



## heymom

Amazing finds! I love the hermes and chanel tie!


----------



## chowlover2

-flawless- said:


> Nope, it doesn't change colour when I rotate it. Thank you ladies for the input though!
> 
> For those nail polish lovers out there, I recently acquired my first bottle of Chanel. No, I did not thrift it so it doesn't really belong to this thread but I want to share with you ladies regardless: Chanel Azure!
> 
> It was $19.95. I bought it from Winners. I have attached a pic of it in direct sunlight (picture from a blog). I am in love!


 I have Azure and it is gorg! What a great find!


----------



## magdalinka

-flawless- said:


> Congratulations Joodlz! You are on a roll!
> 
> I am not having much luck in the purse and clothes departments. I almost left empty handed today. Almost.
> 
> I found these cute little earrings for $4 as I was leaving the store. Could anyone identify the stone? TIA!


Not sure on the stone but they look cute. 


JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Is there a change of color...like a flash...when you rotate the earrings? If yes, they may be moonstone.
> 
> Trying to rein in (really...trying) my "purse spending" I'm making myself be more selective and choosing vintage and unique bags over just buying for buying's sake lol.
> Found this 1986-87 Coach Dinky bag at GW for $19.99...amazing condition. And a Plinio Visona double handle leather tote for $3.99 at Humane Society Thrift. Didn't know anything about this brand (Milan-based company since 1959)...then I discovered it's reversible! She's drying after a rehab bath...I'll post an inside-out photo in a couple of days. The short handle is very cool...tortoise shell-looking plastic and the leather is thick and chewy!


What a cute bag that Plinio Visona is, love the handle. 


-flawless- said:


> Nope, it doesn't change colour when I rotate it. Thank you ladies for the input though!
> 
> For those nail polish lovers out there, I recently acquired my first bottle of Chanel. No, I did not thrift it so it doesn't really belong to this thread but I want to share with you ladies regardless: Chanel Azure!
> 
> It was $19.95. I bought it from Winners. I have attached a pic of it in direct sunlight (picture from a blog). I am in love!


Gorgeous! And a great price!


KrissieNO.5 said:


> So I took Ravens advice and I went into my local salvos today...
> 
> I scored a Kate spade larabee shopper bag in mint condition, might put it on the bay.
> I also found an Arabic singers concert DVD which I was pretty happy about since she's my favorite.
> 
> I don't know if I told you ladies but I'm planning my wedding and was wondering if tradesy was any good? They have a massive amount of wedding decorations. I also have narrowed it down to two dresses...ahh stress...


Good for you for not letting the crazies get to you. Now we need to see pics of your finds 
Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, you are going to make a gorgeous bride!
My SIL is getting married this weekend and I will an 8 month preggo bridesmaid. This should be interesting lol.


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks! Is there a change of color...like a flash...when you rotate the earrings? If yes, they may be moonstone.
> 
> Trying to rein in (really...trying) my "purse spending" I'm making myself be more selective and choosing vintage and unique bags over just buying for buying's sake lol.
> Found this 1986-87 Coach Dinky bag at GW for $19.99...amazing condition. And a Plinio Visona double handle leather tote for $3.99 at Humane Society Thrift. Didn't know anything about this brand (Milan-based company since 1959)...then I discovered it's reversible! She's drying after a rehab bath...I'll post an inside-out photo in a couple of days. The short handle is very cool...tortoise shell-looking plastic and the leather is thick and chewy!


Nice bag!! Never heard of it either, but my bag radar LIKES it.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I have two Plinio Visona and one is reversible; the other isn't. I don't know very much about them; when I looked them up, I discovered they were reversible. I know the are on the bay for a good price; I just don't think they are as popular as they should be. Frankly speaking, I really like the bags.



Yeah...me too! It may be a little crazy inside out though...we'll see.



elvisgurly said:


> Cute bag!  You're on a designer roll!



Thanks...it's been one lucky summer! And I took Chow's advice (Thanks!) and used Obenauf's on the vachetta...ending the panic about getting stains and spots.



-flawless- said:


> Nope, it doesn't change colour when I rotate it. Thank you ladies for the input though!
> 
> For those nail polish lovers out there, I recently acquired my first bottle of Chanel. No, I did not thrift it so it doesn't really belong to this thread but I want to share with you ladies regardless: Chanel Azure!
> 
> It was $19.95. I bought it from Winners. I have attached a pic of it in direct sunlight (picture from a blog). I am in love!



Shame about the non-moonstones...but the polish is GORGEOUS!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> So I took Ravens advice and I went into my local salvos today...
> 
> I scored a Kate spade larabee shopper bag in mint condition, might put it on the bay.
> I also found an Arabic singers concert DVD which I was pretty happy about since she's my favorite.
> 
> I don't know if I told you ladies but I'm planning my wedding and was wondering if tradesy was any good? They have a massive amount of wedding decorations. I also have narrowed it down to two dresses...ahh stress...



Congrats on the wedding...pictures please!



magdalinka said:


> What a cute bag that Plinio Visona is, love the handle.
> 
> Gorgeous! And a great price!
> 
> Good for you for not letting the crazies get to you. Now we need to see pics of your finds
> Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, you are going to make a gorgeous bride!
> My SIL is getting married this weekend and I will an 8 month preggo bridesmaid. This should be interesting lol.



Thanks...the handle is what drew me to it...can't wait to see bridesmaid pics 



LisaK026 said:


> Nice bag!! Never heard of it either, but my bag radar LIKES it.



Thanks...I'll be watching for more of these!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sonia Rykiel for H&M
5 on ebay!! Haha


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> Yeah...me too! It may be a little crazy inside out though...we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...it's been one lucky summer! And I took Chow's advice (Thanks!) and used Obenauf's on the vachetta...ending the panic about getting stains and spots.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame about the non-moonstones...but the polish is GORGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the wedding...pictures please!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...the handle is what drew me to it...can't wait to see bridesmaid pics
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I'll be watching for more of these!



I will post pictures of stuff I find for the wedding and then of course of the wedding but that isn't until next June!



magdalinka said:


> Not sure on the stone but they look cute.
> 
> What a cute bag that Plinio Visona is, love the handle.
> 
> Gorgeous! And a great price!
> 
> Good for you for not letting the crazies get to you. Now we need to see pics of your finds
> Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, you are going to make a gorgeous bride!
> My SIL is getting married this weekend and I will an 8 month preggo bridesmaid. This should be interesting lol.



Ill take a pic of the bag when I get home. Thank you so much!! I hope so. I'm going crazy all I think about is wedding stuff. It's stressing me out haha I'm going to have gray hair. I bet you will look adorable! My sister is also 8 months preggo.


----------



## magdalinka

Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer. 
2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.  
Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic. 
PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me. 

View attachment 2696037
View attachment 2696038
View attachment 2696039
View attachment 2696041


----------



## elvisgurly

KrissieNO.5 said:


> So I took Ravens advice and I went into my local salvos today...
> 
> I scored a Kate spade larabee shopper bag in mint condition, might put it on the bay.
> I also found an Arabic singers concert DVD which I was pretty happy about since she's my favorite.
> 
> I don't know if I told you ladies but I'm planning my wedding and was wondering if tradesy was any good? They have a massive amount of wedding decorations. I also have narrowed it down to two dresses...ahh stress...



Congratulations.


----------



## elvisgurly

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041



Awesome deal!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041






Woooohoooo!  So excited for you, this is an unbelievable find......the 'thrift voices' must have been whispering to you that your 5 minutes needed to be spent at thrift

It must be something in the KoolAid around here......I want some


----------



## baglover2013

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041



Omg! It still in such great condition! Congrats!!! So lucky


----------



## -flawless-

chowlover2 said:


> I have Azure and it is gorg! What a great find!











magdalinka said:


> Not sure on the stone but they look cute.
> 
> What a cute bag that Plinio Visona is, love the handle.
> 
> Gorgeous! And a great price!
> 
> Good for you for not letting the crazies get to you. Now we need to see pics of your finds
> Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, you are going to make a gorgeous bride!
> My SIL is getting married this weekend and I will an 8 month preggo bridesmaid. This should be interesting lol.











JOODLZ said:


> Yeah...me too! It may be a little crazy inside out though...we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...it's been one lucky summer! And I took Chow's advice (Thanks!) and used Obenauf's on the vachetta...ending the panic about getting stains and spots.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame about the non-moonstones...but the polish is GORGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the wedding...pictures please!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...the handle is what drew me to it...can't wait to see bridesmaid pics
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I'll be watching for more of these!




Thank you gals! Only you would understand why I would spend so much on a nail polish.






magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041



OMG! Congratulations! I am beyond jealous. The bag is gorgeous and the leather looks buttery. Is it lambskin? 

I have NEVER thrifted anything Chanel. Tis' the season of Chanel!


----------



## Daniac

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041



OMG! That is amazing!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the bag and what a steal!  It looks like it's in perfect condition too!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041


 " dead " You can see the quality of the leather in the pics.


----------



## magdalinka

elvisgurly said:


> Awesome deal!





authenticplease said:


> Woooohoooo!  So excited for you, this is an unbelievable find......the 'thrift voices' must have been whispering to you that your 5 minutes needed to be spent at thrift
> 
> It must be something in the KoolAid around here......I want some





baglover2013 said:


> Omg! It still in such great condition! Congrats!!! So lucky





-flawless- said:


> Thank you gals! Only you would understand why I would spend so much on a nail polish.
> 
> OMG! Congratulations! I am beyond jealous. The bag is gorgeous and the leather looks buttery. Is it lambskin?
> 
> I have NEVER thrifted anything Chanel. Tis' the season of Chanel!





Daniac said:


> OMG! That is amazing!  LOVE LOVE LOVE the bag and what a steal!  It looks like it's in perfect condition too!





chowlover2 said:


> " dead " You can see the quality of the leather in the pics.


Thank you so much everybody! Yes, I think it's lambskin and it is soft like buttah..


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041



OH NO YOU DIDN'T...YOU DID...YOU DID!!! Congratulations on a magnificent find...I can virtually FEEL the leather! Very glad I was sitting  All together now..."Thank you, Thrift Gods!"


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041


 
Oh this is wonderful, Congrats Magda!!


----------



## JOODLZ

And speaking of Chanel...a couple of days ago I received a PM regarding my rehab of my Chanel bag...but I didn't recognize their name. I wrote back, but received an error saying they've either chosen not to receive PM's or they may not be allowed to receive PM's. 

Hopefully this person will read this and take the appropriate action to receive PM's...I'm happy to share my rehab process


----------



## dactful

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041




Wow! Omg great find!!! You're so lucky!!!


----------



## kcarmona

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041




Sooo excited for you!! I saw this in the authentication thread and was crossing my fingers that it was real


----------



## mharri20

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041




OH MY GOSH!!! I am dying. Literally dying. Amazing!!!! So happy for you!!! 



Finally got back to reading this thread after a couple months. I tried to go back and read it all but there are just too many posts lol! But I've seen some amazing finds  

Haven't been thrifting at all lately unfortunately. My grandma passed away in April and her funeral was on my birthday, so that was really hard. And we just finished up building a house and finally moved in middle of June and everything has just been so crazy hectic! Now that we are finally settled and have time to relax, we have to start wedding planning (we've been engaged since sept and all we have done is decide on Paris and buy my dress lol). 

Love seeing everyone's finds and glad to be back to the thread! Hoping to run by GW this weekend and maybe find some goodies


----------



## chowlover2

mharri20 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! I am dying. Literally dying. Amazing!!!! So happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got back to reading this thread after a couple months. I tried to go back and read it all but there are just too many posts lol! But I've seen some amazing finds
> 
> Haven't been thrifting at all lately unfortunately. My grandma passed away in April and her funeral was on my birthday, so that was really hard. And we just finished up building a house and finally moved in middle of June and everything has just been so crazy hectic! Now that we are finally settled and have time to relax, we have to start wedding planning (we've been engaged since sept and all we have done is decide on Paris and buy my dress lol).
> 
> Love seeing everyone's finds and glad to be back to the thread! Hoping to run by GW this weekend and maybe find some goodies


 I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandmother , glad to see you back!


----------



## kcf68

Magda,
You lucky lucky lady!  Love the bag!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> SHUT THE DOOR! SHUT THE DOOR!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! I am dying. Literally dying. Amazing!!!! So happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got back to reading this thread after a couple months. I tried to go back and read it all but there are just too many posts lol! But I've seen some amazing finds
> 
> Haven't been thrifting at all lately unfortunately. My grandma passed away in April and her funeral was on my birthday, so that was really hard. And we just finished up building a house and finally moved in middle of June and everything has just been so crazy hectic! Now that we are finally settled and have time to relax, we have to start wedding planning (we've been engaged since sept and all we have done is decide on Paris and buy my dress lol).
> 
> Love seeing everyone's finds and glad to be back to the thread! Hoping to run by GW this weekend and maybe find some goodies


 
So sorry about your grandma passing. I hope we get to see pics of the dress you may want to buy...hint, hint.


----------



## Raven3766

So, I found some things today. Unfortunately, it was not a Chanel. :greengrin:  
I found Tory Burch Shoes ($3) Tory Ipad Case ($5)http://


http://


Coach snakeskin flats ($2)
http://


Coach flats ($3)
http://


----------



## mharri20

chowlover2 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandmother , glad to see you back!







Raven3766 said:


> So sorry about your grandma passing. I hope we get to see pics of the dress you may want to buy...hint, hint.




Thanks ladies. I'm glad to be back! I posted the dress a while back I think but here it is again  and I got it for $510 (90% off the retail of $5100!!!!)


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041


----------



## KrissieNO.5

elvisgurly said:


> Congratulations.



Thanks!!


----------



## -flawless-

mharri20 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! I am dying. Literally dying. Amazing!!!! So happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got back to reading this thread after a couple months. I tried to go back and read it all but there are just too many posts lol! But I've seen some amazing finds
> 
> Haven't been thrifting at all lately unfortunately. My grandma passed away in April and her funeral was on my birthday, so that was really hard. And we just finished up building a house and finally moved in middle of June and everything has just been so crazy hectic! Now that we are finally settled and have time to relax, we have to start wedding planning (we've been engaged since sept and all we have done is decide on Paris and buy my dress lol).
> 
> Love seeing everyone's finds and glad to be back to the thread! Hoping to run by GW this weekend and maybe find some goodies



So sorry to hear about your grandma's passing. Sending loads of hugs your way!







mharri20 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm glad to be back! I posted the dress a while back I think but here it is again  and I got it for $510 (90% off the retail of $5100!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696623
> View attachment 2696624



Wow, it fits you so well! The dress is stunning! What shoes are you planning to wear with this beauty?


----------



## scbear00

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041


I DIE!  Absolutely amazing, enjoy!!


----------



## chowlover2

mharri20 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm glad to be back! I posted the dress a while back I think but here it is again  and I got it for $510 (90% off the retail of $5100!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696623
> View attachment 2696624


 That is gorgeous! You had better share some wedding pics. That gown and Paris, " dead "!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mharri20 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm glad to be back! I posted the dress a while back I think but here it is again  and I got it for $510 (90% off the retail of $5100!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696623
> View attachment 2696624



That's a Vera wang, right? It's beautiful. I'm buying my reem acra angel hair dress tomorrow fingers crossed!! I'm super excited!!


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's a Vera wang, right? It's beautiful. I'm buying my reem acra angel hair dress tomorrow fingers crossed!! I'm super excited!!


Promise you will post a pic!


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm glad to be back! I posted the dress a while back I think but here it is again  and I got it for $510 (90% off the retail of $5100!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696623
> View attachment 2696624


 Yes! Yes! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Promise you will post a pic!



I promise! I'm so nervous and excited.


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I promise! I'm so nervous and excited.


 You should be, such a happy, exciting time!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Congrats on Chanel ! Gorg!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> You should be, such a happy, exciting time!



It definitely is! June can't get here soon enough haha


----------



## SEWDimples

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041



Congrats! What a beauty.


----------



## chowlover2

2 weddings and a new baby, this thread has a lot going on right now!


----------



## gail13

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041



Amazing.  It is hard to understand how these things end up there?  Kids cleaning out their parents place and don't know the value?


----------



## storeberry

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.




Oh my goodness, that is one crazy deal!!! Congrats!!


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you everybody for your kind words and compliments, you are awesome!




mharri20 said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! I am dying. Literally dying. Amazing!!!! So happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got back to reading this thread after a couple months. I tried to go back and read it all but there are just too many posts lol! But I've seen some amazing finds
> 
> Haven't been thrifting at all lately unfortunately. My grandma passed away in April and her funeral was on my birthday, so that was really hard. And we just finished up building a house and finally moved in middle of June and everything has just been so crazy hectic! Now that we are finally settled and have time to relax, we have to start wedding planning (we've been engaged since sept and all we have done is decide on Paris and buy my dress lol).
> 
> Love seeing everyone's finds and glad to be back to the thread! Hoping to run by GW this weekend and maybe find some goodies


I am very sorry for your loss, hope you are hanging in there. 


Raven3766 said:


> So, I found some things today. Unfortunately, it was not a Chanel. :greengrin:
> I found Tory Burch Shoes ($3) Tory Ipad Case ($5)http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> Coach snakeskin flats ($2)
> http://
> 
> 
> Coach flats ($3)
> http://


OMG Raven, coolest Tory finds ever! Love the little shoes, hope they are your size


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> So, I found some things today. Unfortunately, it was not a Chanel. :greengrin:
> I found Tory Burch Shoes ($3) Tory Ipad Case ($5)http://
> http://
> Coach snakeskin flats ($2)
> http://
> Coach flats ($3)
> http://



Lovely finds...Coach snakeskin...GET OUT!



mharri20 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm glad to be back! I posted the dress a while back I think but here it is again  and I got it for $510 (90% off the retail of $5100!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696623
> View attachment 2696624



Welcome back...sorry about your grandmother. I remember your magnificent dress...what a steal...well done!


----------



## mharri20

-flawless- said:


> So sorry to hear about your grandma's passing. Sending loads of hugs your way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it fits you so well! The dress is stunning! What shoes are you planning to wear with this beauty?







chowlover2 said:


> That is gorgeous! You had better share some wedding pics. That gown and Paris, " dead "!







KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's a Vera wang, right? It's beautiful. I'm buying my reem acra angel hair dress tomorrow fingers crossed!! I'm super excited!!







Raven3766 said:


> Yes! Yes! Absolutely gorgeous!







magdalinka said:


> Thank you everybody for your kind words and compliments, you are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sorry for your loss, hope you are hanging in there.
> 
> OMG Raven, coolest Tory finds ever! Love the little shoes, hope they are your size







JOODLZ said:


> Lovely finds...Coach snakeskin...GET OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back...sorry about your grandmother. I remember your magnificent dress...what a steal...well done!




Thank you for the kind words everyone  and Krissie I can't wait to see pics of your dress!!! Reem acra is one of my favorites  and mine was Vera, yes 

As for the shoes...I wanted to go with the nude valentino rockstuds. Since my budget was around 2000 I was going to be able to buy the shoes retail and still be under budget. 

BUT

When I went to a work conference in AZ I stopped by the last chance store and I found the shoes for $99!!!!! Literally couldn't believe it. I was running around the store with a huge smile on my face! They had just restocked and I spotted them hidden on the very bottom shelf!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mharri20 said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone  and Krissie I can't wait to see pics of your dress!!! Reem acra is one of my favorites  and mine was Vera, yes
> 
> As for the shoes...I wanted to go with the nude valentino rockstuds. Since my budget was around 2000 I was going to be able to buy the shoes retail and still be under budget.
> 
> BUT
> 
> When I went to a work conference in AZ I stopped by the last chance store and I found the shoes for $99!!!!! Literally couldn't believe it. I was running around the store with a huge smile on my face! They had just restocked and I spotted them hidden on the very bottom shelf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697260
> View attachment 2697261



I will show them as soon as I have that dress in my hands!! I love Reem Acra too. I originally wanted the king and I ballgown but we are having an outdoor wedding so I went with the angel hair style. My decor is also vintage style so it works. 

That's a serious score!!! HUGE!! I want the manolo hangisi shoes but they are kind of cliche now for weddings. I think I might store by the rack and see what I can luck out on shoe wise!


----------



## kcarmona

mharri20 said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone  and Krissie I can't wait to see pics of your dress!!! Reem acra is one of my favorites  and mine was Vera, yes
> 
> As for the shoes...I wanted to go with the nude valentino rockstuds. Since my budget was around 2000 I was going to be able to buy the shoes retail and still be under budget.
> 
> BUT
> 
> When I went to a work conference in AZ I stopped by the last chance store and I found the shoes for $99!!!!! Literally couldn't believe it. I was running around the store with a huge smile on my face! They had just restocked and I spotted them hidden on the very bottom shelf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697260
> View attachment 2697261




WOW Vera and Valentino for your wedding and under $1K. How amazing!


----------



## chowlover2

mharri20 said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone  and Krissie I can't wait to see pics of your dress!!! Reem acra is one of my favorites  and mine was Vera, yes
> 
> As for the shoes...I wanted to go with the nude valentino rockstuds. Since my budget was around 2000 I was going to be able to buy the shoes retail and still be under budget.
> 
> BUT
> 
> When I went to a work conference in AZ I stopped by the last chance store and I found the shoes for $99!!!!! Literally couldn't believe it. I was running around the store with a huge smile on my face! They had just restocked and I spotted them hidden on the very bottom shelf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697260
> View attachment 2697261


 They were meant to be! Love that, you have some good wedding karma going! When is the wedding, next spring?


----------



## annemerrick

Hi Ladies!!!!  So happy to see this thread is going strong and also all the amazing deals everyone has been getting lately!!!!!!!!!!!  I have missed you guy......I could never get my purseforum app to work properly on my iphone and I don't have a desk job anymore...so I am rarely on an actual computer.  

Have any of you joined any of your local garage sale groups on FB??  I have gotten some amazing deals this way!  Terrible to be able to thrift on your phone!  Good news is I am also selling a bunch!

Hugs to you all....

And to leave you with my best bargain lately...I stopped at a garage sale this weekend and got a large Chanel tote bag for $20.  it was filthy dirty as the owner had used as a diaper bag.  I thought that for $20...I cold clean it up some.  Brought it home and between soap and water and a Mr. Clean magic eraser...I got it to almost new!!!  I was thrilled!!


----------



## chowlover2

annemerrick said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!  So happy to see this thread is going strong and also all the amazing deals everyone has been getting lately!!!!!!!!!!!  I have missed you guy......I could never get my purseforum app to work properly on my iphone and I don't have a desk job anymore...so I am rarely on an actual computer.
> 
> Have any of you joined any of your local garage sale groups on FB??  I have gotten some amazing deals this way!  Terrible to be able to thrift on your phone!  Good news is I am also selling a bunch!
> 
> Hugs to you all....
> 
> And to leave you with my best bargain lately...I stopped at a garage sale this weekend and got a large Chanel tote bag for $20.  it was filthy dirty as the owner had used as a diaper bag.  I thought that for $20...I cold clean it up some.  Brought it home and between soap and water and a Mr. Clean magic eraser...I got it to almost new!!!  I was thrilled!!




It's been a Chanel-palooza in this thread! Anne, you have been missed! Good to see you pop in!


----------



## mharri20

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I will show them as soon as I have that dress in my hands!! I love Reem Acra too. I originally wanted the king and I ballgown but we are having an outdoor wedding so I went with the angel hair style. My decor is also vintage style so it works.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a serious score!!! HUGE!! I want the manolo hangisi shoes but they are kind of cliche now for weddings. I think I might store by the rack and see what I can luck out on shoe wise!




Ah I love that style!! You will look amazing in it 



kcarmona said:


> WOW Vera and Valentino for your wedding and under $1K. How amazing!




Thanks! I'm so happy I don't have to sorry about dress budget anymore! 



chowlover2 said:


> They were meant to be! Love that, you have some good wedding karma going! When is the wedding, next spring?




Hehe thanks  the wedding will be in May!!


----------



## NBButterfly

Hi All! I have been lurking around for a while, but these recent finds are AMAZING and I wanted to say Congrats!!  Hopefully I will get my thrifty feet wet and have as much luck as you all. 

And that Vera dress is to DIE for! It's going to photograph like a dream.


----------



## chowlover2

mharri20 said:


> Ah I love that style!! You will look amazing in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm so happy I don't have to sorry about dress budget anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks  the wedding will be in May!!


 I'm so excited for you!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mharri20 said:


> Ah I love that style!! You will look amazing in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm so happy I don't have to sorry about dress budget anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks  the wedding will be in May!!



Thanks girl! You too!


----------



## Tuuli35

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041




Congratulations! These stories are really inspirational!


----------



## Raven3766

annemerrick said:


> Hi Ladies!!!! So happy to see this thread is going strong and also all the amazing deals everyone has been getting lately!!!!!!!!!!! I have missed you guy......I could never get my purseforum app to work properly on my iphone and I don't have a desk job anymore...so I am rarely on an actual computer.
> 
> Have any of you joined any of your local garage sale groups on FB?? I have gotten some amazing deals this way! Terrible to be able to thrift on your phone! Good news is I am also selling a bunch!
> 
> Hugs to you all....
> 
> And to leave you with my best bargain lately...I stopped at a garage sale this weekend and got a large Chanel tote bag for $20. it was filthy dirty as the owner had used as a diaper bag. I thought that for $20...I cold clean it up some. Brought it home and between soap and water and a Mr. Clean magic eraser...I got it to almost new!!! I was thrilled!!


 Anne! You've been missed! Great to hear from you.


----------



## annemerrick

So.....my question is....if I paid $20 for the channel tote, and I sell it for enough to pay for a very frivolous purchase...does that mean I only paid $20 for the frivolous item???


----------



## annemerrick

CHANEL not channel. Auto correct!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

So much going on!  Congrats on the Chanel ladies - wow 

Krissie I can't wait to see pictures, I'm so excited for you.

Morgan I'm going to live vicariously through your wedding in Paris - I did the Vegas elopement when we could barely pay for that -  LOL.  I  so glad you found such great deals.  I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma, I hope you and your loved ones are coping ok.

Anne it's so great to hear from you- I hope you and yours are great

Magda that little baby bump is your good luck charm 

Speaking of thriftiness I just heard from Fekkai (thanks for the tip @shoppinggalnyc) and I will be getting a free haircut and color - woohoo!!!

I love this thread so much !


----------



## JOODLZ

mharri20 said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone  and Krissie I can't wait to see pics of your dress!!! Reem acra is one of my favorites  and mine was Vera, yes
> 
> As for the shoes...I wanted to go with the nude valentino rockstuds. Since my budget was around 2000 I was going to be able to buy the shoes retail and still be under budget.
> 
> BUT
> 
> When I went to a work conference in AZ I stopped by the last chance store and I found the shoes for $99!!!!! Literally couldn't believe it. I was running around the store with a huge smile on my face! They had just restocked and I spotted them hidden on the very bottom shelf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697260
> View attachment 2697261



Your shoes are amazing...and to find such a gorgeous dress and tdf shoes under budget...PRICELESS!


----------



## mharri20

gottaluvmybags said:


> So much going on!  Congrats on the Chanel ladies - wow
> 
> Krissie I can't wait to see pictures, I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Morgan I'm going to live vicariously through your wedding in Paris - I did the Vegas elopement when we could barely pay for that -  LOL.  I  so glad you found such great deals.  I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma, I hope you and your loved ones are coping ok.
> 
> Anne it's so great to hear from you- I hope you and yours are great
> 
> Magda that little baby bump is your good luck charm
> 
> Speaking of thriftiness I just heard from Fekkai (thanks for the tip @shoppinggalnyc) and I will be getting a free haircut and color - woohoo!!!
> 
> I love this thread so much !




Aw thank you  we are actually thinking a Vegas elopement since we can't actually get married in Paris lol! 



JOODLZ said:


> Your shoes are amazing...and to find such a gorgeous dress and tdf shoes under budget...PRICELESS!




Thanks! I am STILL in shock that I found everything for those prices. I was so worried about the dress cost!


----------



## jamamcg

annemerrick said:


> So.....my question is....if I paid $20 for the channel tote, and I sell it for enough to pay for a very frivolous purchase...does that mean I only paid $20 for the frivolous item???



Yes it would mean you only paid $20. What are you thinking of, another Fendi fur????  I'm glad your back Anne


----------



## heymom

It's raining Chanel......please rain on me! Congrats!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Evening All,

I do not get a chance to do thrift shopping, but found sometime to go to GW and a local consignment shop. I found a jacket, jean shorts and pants in the GW, but nothing exciting. 

However, I found these Manolo shoes in the consignment shop. I do not think they have been worn and probably an older still, but I'm not sure. They were on sale for $18.77 with taxes.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Hi, I found a Averarado Bessi dress for $10.

I love the Chanel bag, Madga and congratulations to all the finds.

Please add me to your list of the people who plan to marry shortly. I just have to finish grad school or we may get married b4 I finish. I missed my Praxis test by one point and my appeal was denied, but they did give me a voucher to re-take the test.


----------



## JOODLZ

annemerrick said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!  So happy to see this thread is going strong and also all the amazing deals everyone has been getting lately!!!!!!!!!!!  I have missed you guy......I could never get my purseforum app to work properly on my iphone and I don't have a desk job anymore...so I am rarely on an actual computer.
> 
> Have any of you joined any of your local garage sale groups on FB??  I have gotten some amazing deals this way!  Terrible to be able to thrift on your phone!  Good news is I am also selling a bunch!
> 
> Hugs to you all....
> 
> And to leave you with my best bargain lately...I stopped at a garage sale this weekend and got a large Chanel tote bag for $20.  it was filthy dirty as the owner had used as a diaper bag.  I thought that for $20...I cold clean it up some.  Brought it home and between soap and water and a Mr. Clean magic eraser...I got it to almost new!!!  I was thrilled!!



I was thinking about you just this morning! Glad to have you pop in...and CONGRATS on your Chanel find...would love to see pics, please!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

annemerrick said:


> So.....my question is....if I paid $20 for the channel tote, and I sell it for enough to pay for a very frivolous purchase...does that mean I only paid $20 for the frivolous item???



Thrifty math at its finest...oh heck yeah! So what's the frivolous item?


----------



## JOODLZ

mharri20 said:


> Thanks! I am STILL in shock that I found everything for those prices. I was so worried about the dress cost!



You're so "under budget" on your dress and shoes...more $$$ for Honeymoon Fun! I'm in awe that you're getting married in Paris...so wonderful for you and hubby to be!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's it - I'm going thrifting this week. Congrats on all the Chanel girls! 



magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041



That dress is amazing! A gazillion years ago I scored my $10,000+ Badgley Mischka gown at their sample sale for under $1000. Seriously, why pay full price?? And so jealous of those Rockstuds - I need a pair already!!!



mharri20 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm glad to be back! I posted the dress a while back I think but here it is again  and I got it for $510 (90% off the retail of $5100!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696623
> View attachment 2696624





mharri20 said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone  and Krissie I can't wait to see pics of your dress!!! Reem acra is one of my favorites  and mine was Vera, yes
> 
> As for the shoes...I wanted to go with the nude valentino rockstuds. Since my budget was around 2000 I was going to be able to buy the shoes retail and still be under budget.
> 
> BUT
> 
> When I went to a work conference in AZ I stopped by the last chance store and I found the shoes for $99!!!!! Literally couldn't believe it. I was running around the store with a huge smile on my face! They had just restocked and I spotted them hidden on the very bottom shelf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697260
> View attachment 2697261



My friend used to use her Chanel tote as a diaper bag LOL. My local FB groups sell used payless shoes. I need to find better ones..



annemerrick said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!  So happy to see this thread is going strong and also all the amazing deals everyone has been getting lately!!!!!!!!!!!  I have missed you guy......I could never get my purseforum app to work properly on my iphone and I don't have a desk job anymore...so I am rarely on an actual computer.
> 
> Have any of you joined any of your local garage sale groups on FB??  I have gotten some amazing deals this way!  Terrible to be able to thrift on your phone!  Good news is I am also selling a bunch!
> 
> Hugs to you all....
> 
> And to leave you with my best bargain lately...I stopped at a garage sale this weekend and got a large Chanel tote bag for $20.  it was filthy dirty as the owner had used as a diaper bag.  I thought that for $20...I cold clean it up some.  Brought it home and between soap and water and a Mr. Clean magic eraser...I got it to almost new!!!  I was thrilled!!



Woohoo! Nothing like free hair  I've been a hair model for over 15 years. My only advice is to speak your mind. Last time at Fekkai they didn't apply enough color and the supervisor even told her to go heavier and she clearly didn't. When I got home my 7yr old asked why the back of my hair was so dark. So check the mirrors before you leave and try to be clear with what you want. As long as you are friendly they are happy to accommodate. 



gottaluvmybags said:


> So much going on!  Congrats on the Chanel ladies - wow
> 
> Krissie I can't wait to see pictures, I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Morgan I'm going to live vicariously through your wedding in Paris - I did the Vegas elopement when we could barely pay for that -  LOL.  I  so glad you found such great deals.  I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma, I hope you and your loved ones are coping ok.
> 
> Anne it's so great to hear from you- I hope you and yours are great
> 
> Magda that little baby bump is your good luck charm
> 
> Speaking of thriftiness I just heard from Fekkai (thanks for the tip @shoppinggalnyc) and I will be getting a free haircut and color - woohoo!!!
> 
> I love this thread so much !


----------



## annemerrick

I have wanted a Chanel ankle bag for years!  Sold the tote and bought the ankle bag in gold last night!   Such an extravagant purchase, but I think I am going to love it!


----------



## annemerrick

annemerrick said:


> I have wanted a Chanel ankle bag for years!  Sold the tote and bought the ankle bag in gold last night!   Such an extravagant purchase, but I think I am going to love it!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

annemerrick said:


> annemerrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted a Chanel ankle bag for years!  Sold the tote and bought the ankle bag in gold last night!   Such an extravagant purchase, but I think I am going to love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you! Congrats on your ankle bag!
Click to expand...


----------



## mharri20

JOODLZ said:


> You're so "under budget" on your dress and shoes...more $$$ for Honeymoon Fun! I'm in awe that you're getting married in Paris...so wonderful for you and hubby to be!




My thoughts exactly! I never thought I would do a destination wedding but in the end it's less money and a fabulous excuse to go to Europe for the first time  



shoppinggalnyc said:


> That dress is amazing! A gazillion years ago I scored my $10,000+ Badgley Mischka gown at their sample sale for under $1000. Seriously, why pay full price?? And so jealous of those Rockstuds - I need a pair already!!!




Right?! Especially for a dress you only wear once! I can't do it lol. But ah I know I LOVE the rockstuds and they are really comfy for 4" heels. It's killing me to save them for the wedding...


----------



## storeberry

annemerrick said:


> annemerrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted a Chanel ankle bag for years!  Sold the tote and bought the ankle bag in gold last night!   Such an extravagant purchase, but I think I am going to love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo pls!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## polkadot654

This thread is one of my favorites, I never find anything amazing when I go thrifting. But today I went to Plato's Closet to try and sell some stuff and look around and I got lucky brand skinny leg pants (they're in between jeans and chinos) for $18 and grey old navy shorts for $5. Both fit me perfectly! And I still got to walk away with cash in hand.


----------



## SEWDimples

Found some Coach shoes ($23.50) size 8 and a really cool and odd shirt by Naracamice ($21) size L. Each item was 50% off.

You can separate the place top from the white bottom of the shirt.

I'm going back next month to hopefully buy a pair of Ferragamo sling back shoes for $28.50.


----------



## JOODLZ

annemerrick said:


> I have wanted a Chanel ankle bag for years!  Sold the tote and bought the ankle bag in gold last night!   Such an extravagant purchase, but I think I am going to love it!



a Chanel what??? Where are the pics?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi, I found a Averarado Bessi dress for $10.
> 
> I love the Chanel bag, Madga and congratulations to all the finds.
> 
> Please add me to your list of the people who plan to marry shortly. I just have to finish grad school or we may get married b4 I finish. I missed my Praxis test by one point and my appeal was denied, but they did give me a voucher to re-take the test.



Welcome to the soon to be married club!!


----------



## JOODLZ

mharri20 said:


> My thoughts exactly! I never thought I would do a destination wedding but in the end it's less money and a fabulous excuse to go to Europe for the first time



My hubby's son had his "destination wedding" in Puerta Vallarta, Mexico...rented an amazing 4-story villa (thankfully with an elevator) that housed the entire wedding party (they helped defray the cost, rather than spending on hotel rooms), had a private beach for the wedding ceremony, room for a sit-down reception dinner for about 100 people and a pool for killing the "day-after" hangovers. Friends and family from all over the country got to enjoy a vacation and a wedding. Best of all he and his bride kept both their mothers OUT of the planning...brilliant idea! 



SEWDimples said:


> Found some Coach shoes ($23.50) size 8 and a really cool and odd shirt by Naracamice ($21) size L. Each item was 50% off.
> 
> You can separate the place top from the white bottom of the shirt.
> 
> I'm going back next month to hopefully buy a pair of Ferragamo sling back shoes for $28.50.



OOhhh...love the Coach shoes. They're from a Resort collection from around 2005 I think.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> So much going on!  Congrats on the Chanel ladies - wow
> 
> Krissie I can't wait to see pictures, I'm so excited for you.
> 
> Morgan I'm going to live vicariously through your wedding in Paris - I did the Vegas elopement when we could barely pay for that -  LOL.  I  so glad you found such great deals.  I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma, I hope you and your loved ones are coping ok.
> 
> Anne it's so great to hear from you- I hope you and yours are great
> 
> Magda that little baby bump is your good luck charm
> 
> Speaking of thriftiness I just heard from Fekkai (thanks for the tip @shoppinggalnyc) and I will be getting a free haircut and color - woohoo!!!
> 
> I love this thread so much !



Thanks girl!! You are so sweet!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Are any of my thrifty friends here knowlegable on pre-date code LV's? Specifically monogram Petit Noe's? I hesitate to post pics, 'cause I just don't know whether it's real. I posted some info on the vintage LV thread today, but it might take a while to hear anything back. I'd love to hear from anyone by PM...thanks in advance!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Are any of my thrifty friends here knowlegable on pre-date code LV's? Specifically monogram Petit Noe's? I hesitate to post pics, 'cause I just don't know whether it's real. I posted some info on the vintage LV thread today, but it might take a while to hear anything back. I'd love to hear from anyone by PM...thanks in advance!


I don't know the petit Noes. I have 2 authentic large Noes, but they both have date codes. I do have a Speedy from 1988 and it doesn't have vachetta leather or a date code. And I know it's authentic because I personally bought it at Neimans in Wash DC.


----------



## authenticplease

annemerrick said:


> I have wanted a Chanel ankle bag for years!  Sold the tote and bought the ankle bag in gold last night!   Such an extravagant purchase, but I think I am going to love it!




Hi there, Anne!!  You need to get that phone app fixed!  You are missed here

What a fun extravagance!  A Chanel ankle bag.....we can wait to see photos, or maybe a mod shot



SEWDimples said:


> Found some Coach shoes ($23.50) size 8 and a really cool and odd shirt by Naracamice ($21) size L. Each item was 50% off.
> 
> You can separate the place top from the white bottom of the shirt.
> 
> I'm going back next month to hopefully buy a pair of Ferragamo sling back shoes for $28.50.



Such fun Coach wedges!  

Crossing my fingers for you that the Ferragamos are there when you go back(and if not, something even better will be awaiting you)


----------



## jamamcg

JOODLZ said:


> a Chanel what??? Where are the pics?



I do believe this is what Anne bought.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I do believe this is what Anne bought.
> View attachment 2700344


 Divine! I die!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Welcome to the soon to be married club!!


Thank you Krissie.


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> I don't know the petit Noes. I have 2 authentic large Noes, but they both have date codes. I do have a Speedy from 1988 and it doesn't have vachetta leather or a date code. And I know it's authentic because I personally bought it at Neimans in Wash DC.



I bought this "mystery" bag a year ago or so at GW...cheap! I figured, based on the fact that it has real vachetta, that I might have a chance. But the LV AT thread won't authenticate except for auctions, so I just put her away. Since getting my pleaty bag, I started wondering about her again, but I just can't find a convincing match. Still hopeful someone can help...fingers crossed.



jamamcg said:


> I do believe this is what Anne bought.
> View attachment 2700344



Thanks for this...my curiosity led me to google...saw this too...WOWZA!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> I bought this "mystery" bag a year ago or so at GW...cheap! I figured, based on the fact that it has real vachetta, that I might have a chance. But the LV AT thread won't authenticate except for auctions, so I just put her away. Since getting my pleaty bag, I started wondering about her again, but I just can't find a convincing match. Still hopeful someone can help...fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this...my curiosity led me to google...saw this too...WOWZA!


 Can you post a pic of the petit Noe here? The vachetta leather is usually what is the giveaway on the fakes.


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> Can you post a pic of the petit Noe here? The vachetta leather is usually what is the giveaway on the fakes.



Sure...hope I don't get yelled at...fingers still crossed. The base is approx. 7.5"w x 5.25"d and stands about 8.5" high. The strap drops about 7". It came "strapless"...I added a simple rawhide tie.


----------



## mharri20

JOODLZ said:


> My hubby's son had his "destination wedding" in Puerta Vallarta, Mexico...rented an amazing 4-story villa (thankfully with an elevator) that housed the entire wedding party (they helped defray the cost, rather than spending on hotel rooms), had a private beach for the wedding ceremony, room for a sit-down reception dinner for about 100 people and a pool for killing the "day-after" hangovers. Friends and family from all over the country got to enjoy a vacation and a wedding. Best of all he and his bride kept both their mothers OUT of the planning...brilliant




EXACTLY!!!! We are planning on doing something similar and renting an apartment of some sort that has multiple bedrooms and have at least our families stay there. If people want an excuse to vacation to Europe they can come! Saves me from a TON of planning lol.


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Sure...hope I don't get yelled at...fingers still crossed. The base is approx. 7.5"w x 5.25"d and stands about 8.5" high. The strap drops about 7". It came "strapless"...I added a simple rawhide tie.




Here's mine, are you sure about the #? I really have to pull the strap down on the side to see the #. Yours looks good.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
yours looks good!


----------



## heartoflove

I step away from this forum for two weeks to buckle down and pack and move and come back to Chanel rainstorms!!! Congrats on all you lucky ladies - you are all so inspiring. 

I wanna thrift so badly but during my [two block] move it became all too apparent how much STUFF I have. *sigh* So much to purge!!! For now, I'll have to focus on unpacking and selling/donating but if one of you finds another Chanel, I'm throwing in the towel and joining the hunt


----------



## SEWDimples

JOODLZ said:


> My hubby's son had his "destination wedding" in Puerta Vallarta, Mexico...rented an amazing 4-story villa (thankfully with an elevator) that housed the entire wedding party (they helped defray the cost, rather than spending on hotel rooms), had a private beach for the wedding ceremony, room for a sit-down reception dinner for about 100 people and a pool for killing the "day-after" hangovers. Friends and family from all over the country got to enjoy a vacation and a wedding. Best of all he and his bride kept both their mothers OUT of the planning...brilliant idea!
> 
> 
> 
> OOhhh...love the Coach shoes. They're from a Resort collection from around 2005 I think.



Thank you. I had no information about the shoes, so I appreciate your insight. 



authenticplease said:


> Hi there, Anne!!  You need to get that phone app fixed!  You are missed here
> 
> What a fun extravagance!  A Chanel ankle bag.....we can wait to see photos, or maybe a mod shot
> 
> 
> 
> Such fun Coach wedges!
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you that the Ferragamos are there when you go back(and if not, something even better will be awaiting you)



Thank you. I'll keep you posted about my return visit in August.


----------



## modeling4LV

Two moschino belts for $20!


----------



## modeling4LV

They both have the "Redwall" stamp which I read guarantees authenticity! Yay!


----------



## modeling4LV

From left to right: Karl Lagerfeld, Valentino, and Valentino (each $6)


----------



## modeling4LV

From left to right: Bogner shirt ($2.99), Harrods shirt ($2.99), and a Christian Dior made in France tie ($3.99).


----------



## modeling4LV

I also got this vintage Polo by Ralph Lauren speedy b styled bag with the matching wallet hidden in one of the pockets for $14.99. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> Here's mine, are you sure about the #? I really have to pull the strap down on the side to see the #. Yours looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700772
> View attachment 2700773
> View attachment 2700774
> View attachment 2700775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yours looks good!



Thanks for posting pics! I've darn-near pulled the straps off of this baby...but there's no number. On the LV forum, there's a date code list that says bags from the 80's don't have codes...so I'm still holding out hope. I've certainly never seen a fake LV with leather like mine...fingers still crossed! Hey, I only paid $9.99 a couple of years ago...so it's a real find if it proved authentic


----------



## JOODLZ

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you. I had no information about the shoes, so I appreciate your insight.



You're welcome...of course there were bags too. Here's a link to Coach's archive...scroll all the way down: http://web.archive.org/web/20051226.../content/CollectionListAll.aspx?categoryId=68



modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2701048
> 
> They both have the "Redwall" stamp which I read guarantees authenticity! Yay!





modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2701053
> 
> From left to right: Karl Lagerfeld, Valentino, and Valentino (each $6)





modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2701055
> 
> From left to right: Bogner shirt ($2.99), Harrods shirt ($2.99), and a Christian Dior made in France tie ($3.99).





modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2701057
> 
> I also got this vintage Polo by Ralph Lauren speedy b styled bag with the matching wallet hidden in one of the pockets for $14.99. I LOVE IT!!!!



What great stuff!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Here's a re-run of my $3.99 Plinio Visona tote after a good cleaning and conditioning. Cool that it's reversible!


----------



## storeberry

JOODLZ said:


> Sure...hope I don't get yelled at...fingers still crossed. The base is approx. 7.5"w x 5.25"d and stands about 8.5" high. The strap drops about 7". It came "strapless"...I added a simple rawhide tie.




Hi Joodlz, you are one thrifting queen!! Sorry, can't help with the bag but I know the ladies recommend using a third party authentication service such as Authenticate4U.com for a small fee of $5-$7.


----------



## authenticplease

¥¥¥¥¥¥¥¥Wow!  So many cool finds.....love, love the Moschino belts!  And the amazing duffle & wallet

ModelingforLV......this is for your comments.  I don't know why my photo quoted them below


----------



## authenticplease

modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2701048
> 
> They both have the "Redwall" stamp which I read guarantees authenticity! Yay!





modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2701053
> 
> From left to right: Karl Lagerfeld, Valentino, and Valentino (each $6)





modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2701057
> 
> I also got this vintage Polo by Ralph Lauren speedy b styled bag with the matching wallet hidden in one of the pockets for $14.99. I LOVE IT!!!!





JOODLZ said:


> Here's a re-run of my $3.99 Plinio Visona tote after a good cleaning and conditioning. Cool that it's reversible!




Beautiful.....and the tortoise shell handle is amazing!!


----------



## JOODLZ

storeberry said:


> Hi Joodlz, you are one thrifting queen!! Sorry, can't help with the bag but I know the ladies recommend using a third party authentication service such as Authenticate4U.com for a small fee of $5-$7.



Thanks...I expect that's where I'll end up...I've posted general questions about it on the Vintage LV and Noe Clubhouse threads...maybe they can help...fingers still crossed 



authenticplease said:


> and the tortoise shell handle is amazing!!



Thanks...it was the handle that "sold" me!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks for posting pics! I've darn-near pulled the straps off of this baby...but there's no number. On the LV forum, there's a date code list that says bags from the 80's don't have codes...so I'm still holding out hope. I've certainly never seen a fake LV with leather like mine...fingers still crossed! Hey, I only paid $9.99 a couple of years ago...so it's a real find if it proved authentic




I don't think fakes patina like yours does. I have see some good fakes' but the vachetta is always thè dead giveaway, it just doesn't feel or look right. I believe yours is authentic. 9.99, I die! You get the best bargains in FL. Where I live in PA it's old money. They don't get rid of anything and what they have left they give to their heirs!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Here's a re-run of my $3.99 Plinio Visona tote after a good cleaning and conditioning. Cool that it's reversible!




What a cool bag!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> Sure...hope I don't get yelled at...fingers still crossed. The base is approx. 7.5"w x 5.25"d and stands about 8.5" high. The strap drops about 7". It came "strapless"...I added a simple rawhide tie.


 
Looks 80s awesome! Another fab find...you are on a roll!



SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> I do not get a chance to do thrift shopping, but found sometime to go to GW and a local consignment shop. I found a jacket, jean shorts and pants in the GW, but nothing exciting.
> 
> However, I found these Manolo shoes in the consignment shop. I do not think they have been worn and probably an older still, but I'm not sure. They were on sale for $18.77 with taxes.


 
Love the Manolos! Whar a pretty iridescent color they are!



SEWDimples said:


> Found some Coach shoes ($23.50) size 8 and a really cool and odd shirt by Naracamice ($21) size L. Each item was 50% off.
> 
> You can separate the place top from the white bottom of the shirt.
> 
> I'm going back next month to hopefully buy a pair of Ferragamo sling back shoes for $28.50.


 
Those Coach shoes are too cute! What a fun design.



magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041


 
OMG I think I fainted a few days ago after seeing this & just awoke! Gorgeous!



-flawless- said:


> Nope, it doesn't change colour when I rotate it. Thank you ladies for the input though!
> 
> For those nail polish lovers out there, I recently acquired my first bottle of Chanel. No, I did not thrift it so it doesn't really belong to this thread but I want to share with you ladies regardless: Chanel Azure!
> 
> It was $19.95. I bought it from Winners. I have attached a pic of it in direct sunlight (picture from a blog). I am in love!


 
Very nice. Chanel makes the best polish!



Raven3766 said:


> So, I found some things today. Unfortunately, it was not a Chanel. :greengrin:
> I found Tory Burch Shoes ($3) Tory Ipad Case ($5)http://http://Coach snakeskin flats ($2)
> http://Coach flats ($3)
> http://


 
I am not a flats type a girl, but those Tory glats are just adorable!


----------



## LuxeDeb

modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2701048
> 
> They both have the "Redwall" stamp which I read guarantees authenticity! Yay!


 
Love the Moschino belts! Yes, Redwall is a good indication. Love the suits. Great shopping trip!



JOODLZ said:


> Here's a re-run of my $3.99 Plinio Visona tote after a good cleaning and conditioning. Cool that it's reversible!


 
That cleaned up nicely. I could not picture what it would look like reversed, but it is pretty cute!


----------



## annemerrick

I love the Moschino belts posted!  What a great find!

Also...the awesome mens things!!  Those suits are amazing....$6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magdalinka

Hi guys! Anyone here know anything about antique micro beaded bags? I found one for $4 at GW that I think might be from around 1900-1920 ish. Needs a lining replacement and some tlc but I couldn't leave it there. I guess it has about 26-27 beads per inch and is considered a micro bead. 
Any info would be appreciated. Thank you  
View attachment 2701796

View attachment 2701792
View attachment 2701795


----------



## LexielLoveee

My treasure of the day under 7.00! Thanks for letting me share girls.


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> Sure...hope I don't get yelled at...fingers still crossed. The base is approx. 7.5"w x 5.25"d and stands about 8.5" high. The strap drops about 7". It came "strapless"...I added a simple rawhide tie.


OMG I hope it's authentic. Sure looks like it to me but I am no expert. Compare to detailed listings on the bay, that always helps me. I, too think the vachetta on fakes doesn't look like that. 


modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2701048
> 
> They both have the "Redwall" stamp which I read guarantees authenticity! Yay!


Those are gorgeous! Congrats!


JOODLZ said:


> Here's a re-run of my $3.99 Plinio Visona tote after a good cleaning and conditioning. Cool that it's reversible!


Very pretty on bothe sides, I am loving the handle. 


LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2701874
> View attachment 2701876
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day under 7.00! Thanks for letting me share girls.


What gorgeous leather on that wallet. This type of leather has been so popular lately, you got it for a steal!


----------



## ladyash

magdalinka said:


> Hi guys! Anyone here know anything about antique micro beaded bags? I found one for $4 at GW that I think might be from around 1900-1920 ish. Needs a lining replacement and some tlc but I couldn't leave it there. I guess it has about 26-27 beads per inch and is considered a micro bead.
> Any info would be appreciated. Thank you
> View attachment 2701796
> 
> View attachment 2701792
> View attachment 2701795



I die! That is one of the most amazing things I have ever seen for that price! I see a lot of them at antique shops but they want ridiculous amounts for them and the condition is always poor and in need of repairs. I would say yours is probably 1910's or so.


----------



## Raven3766

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2701874
> View attachment 2701876
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day under 7.00! Thanks for letting me share girls.


Lovely find!


----------



## magdalinka

ladyash said:


> I die! That is one of the most amazing things I have ever seen for that price! I see a lot of them at antique shops but they want ridiculous amounts for them and the condition is always poor and in need of repairs. I would say yours is probably 1910's or so.


Thanks for the info Ladyash .


----------



## SEWDimples

JOODLZ said:


> You're welcome...of course there were bags too. Here's a link to Coach's archive...scroll all the way down: http://web.archive.org/web/20051226.../content/CollectionListAll.aspx?categoryId=68
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. Now I know how much they originally cost. I found a few on *bay and they are much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What great stuff!!!





JOODLZ said:


> Here's a re-run of my $3.99 Plinio Visona tote after a good cleaning and conditioning. Cool that it's reversible!



It looks really nice. It is so different.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Hi guys! Anyone here know anything about antique micro beaded bags? I found one for $4 at GW that I think might be from around 1900-1920 ish. Needs a lining replacement and some tlc but I couldn't leave it there. I guess it has about 26-27 beads per inch and is considered a micro bead.
> Any info would be appreciated. Thank you
> View attachment 2701796
> 
> View attachment 2701792
> View attachment 2701795


 Gorgeous! I love the gems in the clasp on the top of the bag. That was very spendy when it was made.


LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2701874
> View attachment 2701876
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day under 7.00! Thanks for letting me share girls.


Love Ferragamo and Italian leather!


----------



## -flawless-

I thrifted this today. I am pretty sure it's real fur but there's no tag(s) attached so I have no idea what kind of fur this is. Would any of you knowledgeable ladies know what fur is this? Thanks in advance!

The first picture is taken with flash, the second, without.


----------



## magdalinka

-flawless- said:


> I thrifted this today. I am pretty sure it's real fur but there's no tag(s) attached so I have no idea what kind of fur this is. Would any of you knowledgeable ladies know what fur is this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> The first picture is taken with flash, the second, without.


Looks like mink to me


----------



## -flawless-

JOODLZ said:


> Here's a re-run of my $3.99 Plinio Visona tote after a good cleaning and conditioning. Cool that it's reversible!



Your petite noe's patina looks Ah-mazing. Fingers crossed for you!

And those bags are gorgeous. You find the best bags!

By the way, I have seen the before and after rehab pics of some of your suede bags and I am very impressed. How do you clean suede? I have a suede bag with some unknown stains on it and I am too much of a coward to give it a wash.






magdalinka said:


> Hi guys! Anyone here know anything about antique micro beaded bags? I found one for $4 at GW that I think might be from around 1900-1920 ish. Needs a lining replacement and some tlc but I couldn't leave it there. I guess it has about 26-27 beads per inch and is considered a micro bead.
> Any info would be appreciated. Thank you
> View attachment 2701796
> 
> View attachment 2701792
> View attachment 2701795



This is so pretty! I love the exquisite details!






LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2701874
> View attachment 2701876
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day under 7.00! Thanks for letting me share girls.



Congratulations! It is gorgeous. I have a soft spot for this shade of red. 

All of the Ferragamos I have seen thus far in my thrifting career were vintage shoes (and not in my size either). Les sighs.


----------



## -flawless-

magdalinka said:


> Looks like mink to me



Thanks! You are always so knowledgeable!


----------



## heartoflove

Not clothing or accessories but you ladies have certainly taught me the thrift ways and boy am I glad. 

Walked to SA today and dropped a bag of stuff off (still purging!) and then took a quick gander. So glad I did. I found this cute bar cart which I'm using as a side table in my new apartment. Only twelve bucks and comes with a good story of a little old man who helped me! Makes me smile. 




I couldn't take my chances of trying to come back during half off Wednesdays so I carried this baby back home today and he lives here. Pardon the big mess. Still unpacking and organizing and nesting.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Hi guys! Anyone here know anything about antique micro beaded bags? I found one for $4 at GW that I think might be from around 1900-1920 ish. Needs a lining replacement and some tlc but I couldn't leave it there. I guess it has about 26-27 beads per inch and is considered a micro bead.
> Any info would be appreciated. Thank you
> View attachment 2701796
> 
> View attachment 2701792
> View attachment 2701795


 
Beautiful! An amazing piece with an amazing price.



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2701874
> View attachment 2701876
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day under 7.00! Thanks for letting me share girls.


 
Yowza! That is gorgeous!



-flawless- said:


> I thrifted this today. I am pretty sure it's real fur but there's no tag(s) attached so I have no idea what kind of fur this is. Would any of you knowledgeable ladies know what fur is this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> The first picture is taken with flash, the second, without.


 
Very pretty. It looks like mink to me, too.



heartoflove said:


> Not clothing or accessories but you ladies have certainly taught me the thrift ways and boy am I glad.
> 
> Walked to SA today and dropped a bag of stuff off (still purging!) and then took a quick gander. So glad I did. I found this cute bar cart which I'm using as a side table in my new apartment. Only twelve bucks and comes with a good story of a little old man who helped me! Makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 2702213
> 
> 
> I couldn't take my chances of trying to come back during half off Wednesdays so I carried this baby back home today and he lives here. Pardon the big mess. Still unpacking and organizing and nesting.
> 
> View attachment 2702214


 
Very cute! It is wonderful to get a neat piece of furniture for thrift prices!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ok....who wants to see an insane amount of designer belts? $5 EACH!!!!
Not including/not pictured....a fabulous St. John belt & a Gucci belt already nabbed by a friend & 2 alligator belts + 1 crocodile belt for hubby! 





Dark brown crocodile, medium brown alligator & black crocodile belts.



Carlos Falchi yellow snakeskin, Donna Karan black leather, unknown skinny leather, Tory Burch red leather belt.



Ferragamo reversible white leather, Ferragamo black leather, Sand Castle leather with brass accents belt.



Back of Sand Castle belt (the leather is like butter). Can anyone identify who makes the skinny leather belt? I think I have seen the design on the buckle before. There are no markings on the back.



St. John black leather & goldtone chain, Jil Sander python belt (the leather underneath is like butter so the whole piece is like butter), Gucci black leather belt.



Anne Fontaine wide black leather w/gold trim, Giuseppe Zanotti suede with metal design, Miu Miu black calf hair wide belt



Another shot of the Ferragamo reversible belt (white on one side, black on the other), & what the Tory Burch looks like belted.



Another shot of the St.John belt


----------



## JOODLZ

Quote function is on the fritz this morning...so here we go the old-fashioned way 

chowlover2 & LuxeDeb - Thanks for your continuing support of my little LV. I've gotten some responses from a few folks on the LV threads, but still a mystery. I'm going to send pics to authenticate4u and see what happens. Thanks for your comments on my Plinio Visona too 

Magdalinka - I LOVE your beaded bag...what a treasure! And thanks for your comments on my LV and PV.

LexielLovee - Nice find!

SEWdimples - Thanks!

-flawless- - Definitely mink...and sooo snuggly! PM me if you want and I can give you some advice about your suede bag...what color is it and who made it would be helpful.

heartoflove - LOVE your table...great price too. Virtually all our furniture has been thrifted...a real eclectic collection 

LuxeDeb - BELT-A-PALOOZA...WOW!

Does anyone have an idea what's up with the quote/multi-quote mess? Hope it gets fixed...soon!


----------



## LexielLoveee

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok....who wants to see an insane amount of designer belts? $5 EACH!!!!
> Not including/not pictured....a fabulous St. John belt & a Gucci belt already nabbed by a friend & 2 alligator belts + 1 crocodile belt for hubby!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702247
> 
> 
> Dark brown crocodile, medium brown alligator & black crocodile belts.
> View attachment 2702248
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi yellow snakeskin, Donna Karan black leather, unknown skinny leather, Tory Burch red leather belt.
> View attachment 2702249
> 
> 
> Ferragamo reversible white leather, Ferragamo black leather, Sand Castle leather with brass accents belt.
> View attachment 2702250
> 
> 
> Back of Sand Castle belt (the leather is like butter). Can anyone identify who makes the skinny leather belt? I think I have seen the design on the buckle before. There are no markings on the back.
> View attachment 2702251
> 
> 
> St. John black leather & goldtone chain, Jil Sander python belt (the leather underneath is like butter so the whole piece is like butter), Gucci black leather belt.
> View attachment 2702252
> 
> 
> Anne Fontaine wide black leather w/gold trim, Giuseppe Zanotti suede with metal design, Miu Miu black calf hair wide belt
> View attachment 2702253
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Ferragamo reversible belt (white on one side, black on the other), & what the Tory Burch looks like belted.
> View attachment 2702254
> 
> 
> Another shot of the St.John belt
> View attachment 2702259






Wow Lovee!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## mharri20

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok....who wants to see an insane amount of designer belts? $5 EACH!!!!
> Not including/not pictured....a fabulous St. John belt & a Gucci belt already nabbed by a friend & 2 alligator belts + 1 crocodile belt for hubby!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702247
> 
> 
> Dark brown crocodile, medium brown alligator & black crocodile belts.
> View attachment 2702248
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi yellow snakeskin, Donna Karan black leather, unknown skinny leather, Tory Burch red leather belt.
> View attachment 2702249
> 
> 
> Ferragamo reversible white leather, Ferragamo black leather, Sand Castle leather with brass accents belt.
> View attachment 2702250
> 
> 
> Back of Sand Castle belt (the leather is like butter). Can anyone identify who makes the skinny leather belt? I think I have seen the design on the buckle before. There are no markings on the back.
> View attachment 2702251
> 
> 
> St. John black leather & goldtone chain, Jil Sander python belt (the leather underneath is like butter so the whole piece is like butter), Gucci black leather belt.
> View attachment 2702252
> 
> 
> Anne Fontaine wide black leather w/gold trim, Giuseppe Zanotti suede with metal design, Miu Miu black calf hair wide belt
> View attachment 2702253
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Ferragamo reversible belt (white on one side, black on the other), & what the Tory Burch looks like belted.
> View attachment 2702254
> 
> 
> Another shot of the St.John belt
> View attachment 2702259




HOLY COW! You got the belt jackpot!! Congrats!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love that wallet! Where did you find it so cheap?



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2701874
> View attachment 2701876
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day under 7.00! Thanks for letting me share girls.




Great haul LuxeDeb!



LuxeDeb said:


> Ok....who wants to see an insane amount of designer belts? $5 EACH!!!!
> Not including/not pictured....a fabulous St. John belt & a Gucci belt already nabbed by a friend & 2 alligator belts + 1 crocodile belt for hubby!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702247
> 
> 
> Dark brown crocodile, medium brown alligator & black crocodile belts.
> View attachment 2702248
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi yellow snakeskin, Donna Karan black leather, unknown skinny leather, Tory Burch red leather belt.
> View attachment 2702249
> 
> 
> Ferragamo reversible white leather, Ferragamo black leather, Sand Castle leather with brass accents belt.
> View attachment 2702250
> 
> 
> Back of Sand Castle belt (the leather is like butter). Can anyone identify who makes the skinny leather belt? I think I have seen the design on the buckle before. There are no markings on the back.
> View attachment 2702251
> 
> 
> St. John black leather & goldtone chain, Jil Sander python belt (the leather underneath is like butter so the whole piece is like butter), Gucci black leather belt.
> View attachment 2702252
> 
> 
> Anne Fontaine wide black leather w/gold trim, Giuseppe Zanotti suede with metal design, Miu Miu black calf hair wide belt
> View attachment 2702253
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Ferragamo reversible belt (white on one side, black on the other), & what the Tory Burch looks like belted.
> View attachment 2702254
> 
> 
> Another shot of the St.John belt
> View attachment 2702259


----------



## LexielLoveee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love that wallet! Where did you find it so cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great haul LuxeDeb!






This junk store by my beach house in jersey it's 99.99 junk I like the treasure hunt. 


@lexieloveee


----------



## Tomsmom

heartoflove said:


> Not clothing or accessories but you ladies have certainly taught me the thrift ways and boy am I glad.
> 
> Walked to SA today and dropped a bag of stuff off (still purging!) and then took a quick gander. So glad I did. I found this cute bar cart which I'm using as a side table in my new apartment. Only twelve bucks and comes with a good story of a little old man who helped me! Makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 2702213
> 
> 
> I couldn't take my chances of trying to come back during half off Wednesdays so I carried this baby back home today and he lives here. Pardon the big mess. Still unpacking and organizing and nesting.
> 
> View attachment 2702214


 
THat table looks awesome!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok....who wants to see an insane amount of designer belts? $5 EACH!!!!
> Not including/not pictured....a fabulous St. John belt & a Gucci belt already nabbed by a friend & 2 alligator belts + 1 crocodile belt for hubby!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702247
> 
> 
> Dark brown crocodile, medium brown alligator & black crocodile belts.
> View attachment 2702248
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi yellow snakeskin, Donna Karan black leather, unknown skinny leather, Tory Burch red leather belt.
> View attachment 2702249
> 
> 
> Ferragamo reversible white leather, Ferragamo black leather, Sand Castle leather with brass accents belt.
> View attachment 2702250
> 
> 
> Back of Sand Castle belt (the leather is like butter). Can anyone identify who makes the skinny leather belt? I think I have seen the design on the buckle before. There are no markings on the back.
> View attachment 2702251
> 
> 
> St. John black leather & goldtone chain, Jil Sander python belt (the leather underneath is like butter so the whole piece is like butter), Gucci black leather belt.
> View attachment 2702252
> 
> 
> Anne Fontaine wide black leather w/gold trim, Giuseppe Zanotti suede with metal design, Miu Miu black calf hair wide belt
> View attachment 2702253
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Ferragamo reversible belt (white on one side, black on the other), & what the Tory Burch looks like belted.
> View attachment 2702254
> 
> 
> Another shot of the St.John belt
> View attachment 2702259


 
Belts, belts and more belts! Wow, what a haul!!! Congrats!


----------



## ladyash

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok....who wants to see an insane amount of designer belts? $5 EACH!!!!
> Not including/not pictured....a fabulous St. John belt & a Gucci belt already nabbed by a friend & 2 alligator belts + 1 crocodile belt for hubby!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702247
> 
> 
> Dark brown crocodile, medium brown alligator & black crocodile belts.
> View attachment 2702248
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi yellow snakeskin, Donna Karan black leather, unknown skinny leather, Tory Burch red leather belt.
> View attachment 2702249
> 
> 
> Ferragamo reversible white leather, Ferragamo black leather, Sand Castle leather with brass accents belt.
> View attachment 2702250
> 
> 
> Back of Sand Castle belt (the leather is like butter). Can anyone identify who makes the skinny leather belt? I think I have seen the design on the buckle before. There are no markings on the back.
> View attachment 2702251
> 
> 
> St. John black leather & goldtone chain, Jil Sander python belt (the leather underneath is like butter so the whole piece is like butter), Gucci black leather belt.
> View attachment 2702252
> 
> 
> Anne Fontaine wide black leather w/gold trim, Giuseppe Zanotti suede with metal design, Miu Miu black calf hair wide belt
> View attachment 2702253
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Ferragamo reversible belt (white on one side, black on the other), & what the Tory Burch looks like belted.
> View attachment 2702254
> 
> 
> Another shot of the St.John belt
> View attachment 2702259



Those belts are awesome! I wish I could find designer belts while thrifting especially the ones with clasps like that at the front. I have so many vintage dresses that are missing belts, but I never find any nice ones in my adventures. I'm hopefully going to try my luck Sunday if I can manage to get out of bed at a decent hour.


----------



## JOODLZ

Boo Hoo...I sent pics to authenticate4u this morning...this afternoon they pronounced my bag a Louie Fuitton...not authentic, based on the lining and imprints...Sooo sad, but I appreciate everyone's support!

But all is not lost...I scored my FIRST Longchamp bag for $1 at GW Bargain Barn and yet another Coach for $19.99 at reg GW next door. The Longchamp has a pretty nasty tear along the seam near the top, but I think I can fix it...and it relieves my need for a Made in France bag LOL!


----------



## Katherine2020

JOODLZ said:


> Boo Hoo...I sent pics to authenticate4u this morning...this afternoon they pronounced my bag a Louie Fuitton...not authentic, based on the lining and imprints...Sooo sad, but I appreciate everyone's support!
> 
> 
> But all is not lost...I scored my FIRST Longchamp bag for $1 at GW Bargain Barn and yet another Coach for $19.99 at reg GW next door. The Longchamp has a pretty nasty tear along the seam near the top, but I think I can fix it...and it relieves my need for a Made in France bag LOL!


 
Aww Joodlz! Had my fingers crossed for you on this one.


The Longchamp is very cool though, and you will have it looking perfect soon, no doubt!


----------



## modeling4LV

A brand new Tod's bag for $7!!!!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok....who wants to see an insane amount of designer belts? $5 EACH!!!!
> Not including/not pictured....a fabulous St. John belt & a Gucci belt already nabbed by a friend & 2 alligator belts + 1 crocodile belt for hubby!
> View attachment 2702247
> 
> 
> Dark brown crocodile, medium brown alligator & black crocodile belts.
> View attachment 2702248
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi yellow snakeskin, Donna Karan black leather, unknown skinny leather, Tory Burch red leather belt.
> View attachment 2702249
> 
> 
> Ferragamo reversible white leather, Ferragamo black leather, Sand Castle leather with brass accents belt.
> View attachment 2702250
> 
> 
> Back of Sand Castle belt (the leather is like butter). Can anyone identify who makes the skinny leather belt? I think I have seen the design on the buckle before. There are no markings on the back.
> View attachment 2702251
> 
> 
> St. John black leather & goldtone chain, Jil Sander python belt (the leather underneath is like butter so the whole piece is like butter), Gucci black leather belt.
> View attachment 2702252
> 
> 
> Anne Fontaine wide black leather w/gold trim, Giuseppe Zanotti suede with metal design, Miu Miu black calf hair wide belt
> View attachment 2702253
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Ferragamo reversible belt (white on one side, black on the other), & what the Tory Burch looks like belted.
> View attachment 2702254
> 
> 
> Another shot of the St.John belt
> View attachment 2702259


OMG girl, you hit the belt jack pot!! My favorite is the Zanotti & Ferragamo. Although they are all amazing!


JOODLZ said:


> Boo Hoo...I sent pics to authenticate4u this morning...this afternoon they pronounced my bag a Louie Fuitton...not authentic, based on the lining and imprints...Sooo sad, but I appreciate everyone's support!
> 
> But all is not lost...I scored my FIRST Longchamp bag for $1 at GW Bargain Barn and yet another Coach for $19.99 at reg GW next door. The Longchamp has a pretty nasty tear along the seam near the top, but I think I can fix it...and it relieves my need for a Made in France bag LOL!


Oh I am so sorry to hear about that. It looked so good to me... Goes to show I know nothing about LV. I guess I should hang out in the authenticate LV thread more often to learn from the pros. 
Nice job on the Longchamp though, hope you can fix it up nicely. 


modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2703117
> 
> A brand new Tod's bag for $7!!!!


Great score!!! Love Tod's anything


----------



## SEWDimples

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok....who wants to see an insane amount of designer belts? $5 EACH!!!!
> Not including/not pictured....a fabulous St. John belt & a Gucci belt already nabbed by a friend & 2 alligator belts + 1 crocodile belt for hubby!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702247
> 
> 
> Dark brown crocodile, medium brown alligator & black crocodile belts.
> View attachment 2702248
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi yellow snakeskin, Donna Karan black leather, unknown skinny leather, Tory Burch red leather belt.
> View attachment 2702249
> 
> 
> Ferragamo reversible white leather, Ferragamo black leather, Sand Castle leather with brass accents belt.
> View attachment 2702250
> 
> 
> Back of Sand Castle belt (the leather is like butter). Can anyone identify who makes the skinny leather belt? I think I have seen the design on the buckle before. There are no markings on the back.
> View attachment 2702251
> 
> 
> St. John black leather & goldtone chain, Jil Sander python belt (the leather underneath is like butter so the whole piece is like butter), Gucci black leather belt.
> View attachment 2702252
> 
> 
> Anne Fontaine wide black leather w/gold trim, Giuseppe Zanotti suede with metal design, Miu Miu black calf hair wide belt
> View attachment 2702253
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Ferragamo reversible belt (white on one side, black on the other), & what the Tory Burch looks like belted.
> View attachment 2702254
> 
> 
> Another shot of the St.John belt
> View attachment 2702259



Awesome! I love belts. The St. John one is gorgeous. Congrats!



JOODLZ said:


> Boo Hoo...I sent pics to authenticate4u this morning...this afternoon they pronounced my bag a Louie Fuitton...not authentic, based on the lining and imprints...Sooo sad, but I appreciate everyone's support!
> 
> But all is not lost...I scored my FIRST Longchamp bag for $1 at GW Bargain Barn and yet another Coach for $19.99 at reg GW next door. The Longchamp has a pretty nasty tear along the seam near the top, but I think I can fix it...and it relieves my need for a Made in France bag LOL!





modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2703117
> 
> A brand new Tod's bag for $7!!!!



Congrats! The Longchamp bag is so nice. I love the shape.


----------



## magdalinka

Authentic Longchamp Les Pliages small foldable bag $1, never used 
Border collie Blue says hi. 
View attachment 2703270
View attachment 2703271


----------



## -flawless-

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok....who wants to see an insane amount of designer belts? $5 EACH!!!!
> Not including/not pictured....a fabulous St. John belt & a Gucci belt already nabbed by a friend & 2 alligator belts + 1 crocodile belt for hubby!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702247
> 
> 
> Dark brown crocodile, medium brown alligator & black crocodile belts.
> View attachment 2702248
> 
> 
> Carlos Falchi yellow snakeskin, Donna Karan black leather, unknown skinny leather, Tory Burch red leather belt.
> View attachment 2702249
> 
> 
> Ferragamo reversible white leather, Ferragamo black leather, Sand Castle leather with brass accents belt.
> View attachment 2702250
> 
> 
> Back of Sand Castle belt (the leather is like butter). Can anyone identify who makes the skinny leather belt? I think I have seen the design on the buckle before. There are no markings on the back.
> View attachment 2702251
> 
> 
> St. John black leather & goldtone chain, Jil Sander python belt (the leather underneath is like butter so the whole piece is like butter), Gucci black leather belt.
> View attachment 2702252
> 
> 
> Anne Fontaine wide black leather w/gold trim, Giuseppe Zanotti suede with metal design, Miu Miu black calf hair wide belt
> View attachment 2702253
> 
> 
> Another shot of the Ferragamo reversible belt (white on one side, black on the other), & what the Tory Burch looks like belted.
> View attachment 2702254
> 
> 
> Another shot of the St.John belt
> View attachment 2702259



Wow. Just...wow.







JOODLZ said:


> Boo Hoo...I sent pics to authenticate4u this morning...this afternoon they pronounced my bag a Louie Fuitton...not authentic, based on the lining and imprints...Sooo sad, but I appreciate everyone's support!
> 
> But all is not lost...I scored my FIRST Longchamp bag for $1 at GW Bargain Barn and yet another Coach for $19.99 at reg GW next door. The Longchamp has a pretty nasty tear along the seam near the top, but I think I can fix it...and it relieves my need for a Made in France bag LOL!











magdalinka said:


> Authentic Longchamp Les Pliages small foldable bag $1, never used
> Border collie Blue says hi.
> View attachment 2703270
> View attachment 2703271



Now it's raining Longchamp aye? I have never seen any Longchamp at the thrift stores here. Not even fake ones.


----------



## JOODLZ

Katherine2020 said:


> Aww Joodlz! Had my fingers crossed for you on this one.
> 
> The Longchamp is very cool though, and you will have it looking perfect soon, no doubt!



Thanks...the LV is a bummer...real vachetta and everything. Guess I have to keep looking. The Longchamp will keep me occupied in the meantime!



magdalinka said:


> Oh I am so sorry to hear about that. It looked so good to me... Goes to show I know nothing about LV. I guess I should hang out in the authenticate LV thread more often to learn from the pros.
> Nice job on the Longchamp though, hope you can fix it up nicely.



Thanks...I've certainly learned a lot about LV in a very short time...just not what I should have known to begin with   I wouldn't have even recognized the Longchamp if I hadn't seen them here...my brand recognition has certainly improved by seeing everyone's finds...thanks!


----------



## JOODLZ

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The Longchamp bag is so nice. I love the shape.



Thanks...me too...I was drawn to the "gold" bamboo toggle!



magdalinka said:


> Authentic Longchamp Les Pliages small foldable bag $1, never used
> Border collie Blue says hi.
> View attachment 2703270
> View attachment 2703271



How cool is this? Hey Blue!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Authentic Longchamp Les Pliages small foldable bag $1, never used
> Border collie Blue says hi.
> View attachment 2703270
> View attachment 2703271


 Magda! What a deal! Oh you have such a precious baby.


----------



## drifter

Hi thrifters, greetings from the other side of the world! I've been following this thread for 2 years or so and envied you guys so much!  Then one day I read this article and immediately started hunting for thrift shops to visit!  
Some of the stuff I've found since last year:
Hermes tie, Emporio Armani white blouse, Vanessa Bruno silk dress, James Perse tank dress, Versus sleeveless shirt, Anne Fontaine shirt, Commes des Garcons cream dress

Besides thrift shops, I also check out some bundle shops(where the owners buy clothing from other countries by weight and then sort out the good stuff to sell for a profit).  

It's been a fun and exciting journey and thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

drifter said:


> Hi thrifters, greetings from the other side of the world! I've been following this thread for 2 years or so and envied you guys so much!  Then one day I read this article and immediately started hunting for thrift shops to visit!
> Some of the stuff I've found since last year:
> Hermes tie, Emporio Armani white blouse, Vanessa Bruno silk dress, James Perse tank dress, Versus sleeveless shirt, Anne Fontaine shirt, Commes des Garcons cream dress
> 
> Besides thrift shops, I also check out some bundle shops(where the owners buy clothing from other countries by weight and then sort out the good stuff to sell for a profit).
> 
> It's been a fun and exciting journey and thanks for inspiring me!



Nice stuff!! Love the comme des garçons!


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Authentic Longchamp Les Pliages small foldable bag $1, never used
> Border collie Blue says hi.
> View attachment 2703270
> View attachment 2703271


 
Awesome. Another stellar deal!



drifter said:


> Hi thrifters, greetings from the other side of the world! I've been following this thread for 2 years or so and envied you guys so much!  Then one day I read this article and immediately started hunting for thrift shops to visit!
> Some of the stuff I've found since last year:
> Hermes tie, Emporio Armani white blouse, Vanessa Bruno silk dress, James Perse tank dress, Versus sleeveless shirt, Anne Fontaine shirt, Commes des Garcons cream dress
> 
> Besides thrift shops, I also check out some bundle shops(where the owners buy clothing from other countries by weight and then sort out the good stuff to sell for a profit).
> 
> It's been a fun and exciting journey and thanks for inspiring me!


 
Great finds! The Hermes tie is so fun & whimsical!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are a few of my finds from last week. I had a MAJOR bargain filled trip this week. Cannot wait to share!

Cottonade (Paris) jacket (I love animal prints) $10




Lilly Pulitzer cotton dress $5. Diane Von Furstenburg silk knit dress $15




McQ Alexander McQueen skirt $5. Marc by Marc Jacobs silk dress NWT $10


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> So, I found some things today. Unfortunately, it was not a Chanel. :greengrin:
> I found Tory Burch Shoes ($3) Tory Ipad Case ($5)http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> Coach snakeskin flats ($2)
> http://
> 
> 
> Coach flats ($3)
> http://



Cute shoe finds!


----------



## elvisgurly

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All,
> 
> I do not get a chance to do thrift shopping, but found sometime to go to GW and a local consignment shop. I found a jacket, jean shorts and pants in the GW, but nothing exciting.
> 
> However, I found these Manolo shoes in the consignment shop. I do not think they have been worn and probably an older still, but I'm not sure. They were on sale for $18.77 with taxes.



They're so adorable & what an awesome price.


----------



## SEWDimples

elvisgurly said:


> They're so adorable & what an awesome price.



Thank you.


----------



## FloraFlanell

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs. Anyone standing should sit down and remove children and the weak of health from the computer.
> 2 day ago I literally had 5 minutes to stop by my local GW. The bags were all cheap and plasticky except for this one my hand felt way in the back. So I fished it out not expecting much and saw the coveted interlocking CC. To my surprise I discovered that there was a hologram sticker and Lampo zipper heads. I was going to be late picking up my son from day care so I just paid the $6 and ran out the door.
> Did some research when I got home and started getting excited. The authentication thread referred me to a paid service. Our own LisaK inspired hope in me so I decided to pay the $7.50. I had a great experience with authenticate4u before so I went with them. Not even a day later their response is "AUTHENTIC"!!!!!!
> So here it is, my first thrifted Chanel bag that cost me a total of $14 (with the authentication fee), it's the choco bar shopper tote from the 2001 collection in amazing condition. The top zipper may have been recently replaced by Chanel because the zipper pull was still wrapped in plastic.
> PS this has been a thrift year on steroids for me. Thanks thrift Gods, hope you stay happy with me.
> 
> View attachment 2696037
> View attachment 2696038
> View attachment 2696039
> View attachment 2696041


Oooh my gosh - that is amazing!! Huge congrats on this really great find - best part is the adrenaline rush when you discover your find is big score, right? I looove that feeling


----------



## FloraFlanell

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few of my finds from last week. I had a MAJOR bargain filled trip this week. Cannot wait to share!
> 
> Cottonade (Paris) jacket (I love animal prints) $10
> View attachment 2704814
> View attachment 2704815
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer cotton dress $5. Diane Von Furstenburg silk knit dress $15
> View attachment 2704816
> View attachment 2704817
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen skirt $5. Marc by Marc Jacobs silk dress NWT $10
> View attachment 2704818
> View attachment 2704819


I like that McQ pencil skirt, would have picked it up as well - cool find, congrats


----------



## FloraFlanell

drifter said:


> Hi thrifters, greetings from the other side of the world! I've been following this thread for 2 years or so and envied you guys so much!  Then one day I read this article and immediately started hunting for thrift shops to visit!
> Some of the stuff I've found since last year:
> Hermes tie, Emporio Armani white blouse, Vanessa Bruno silk dress, James Perse tank dress, Versus sleeveless shirt, Anne Fontaine shirt, Commes des Garcons cream dress
> 
> Besides thrift shops, I also check out some bundle shops(where the owners buy clothing from other countries by weight and then sort out the good stuff to sell for a profit).
> 
> It's been a fun and exciting journey and thanks for inspiring me!


This could be me as well, I follow this thread often and keep more reading than posting - always inspired to go hunting and digging myself  my best find so far is the Hermés cashmere GM you see in my Avatar picture - still, after many really finds, i'm in awe what is possible to find for a few &#8364;s if you keep your eyes open in the right places. 
Note to self- should post more often to show you all as well what I've found to give back some inspiration


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, I've found a LV envelope style? I see the markings, but not the serial number. Maybe someone can tell me where to look, if you own something similar? It measures 7" x 9".
http://
	

http://


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I've found a LV envelope style? I see the markings, but not the serial number. Maybe someone can tell me where to look, if you own something similar? It measures 7" x 9".
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 Is there a pocket? Look inside that or a seam.


----------



## LexielLoveee

Dior makeup bag today at the goodwill first time there. 3.99! 


@lexieloveee


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2707180
> 
> 
> Dior makeup bag today at the goodwill first time there. 3.99!
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



Oh man I had this bag when I was 16 lol


----------



## LexielLoveee

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Oh man I had this bag when I was 16 lol




I kno I had a nostalgic moment when I saw it yearssss ago I worked at dior counter selling jadore , dior addict and it reminded me of it. 


@lexieloveee


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I've found a LV envelope style? I see the markings, but not the serial number. Maybe someone can tell me where to look, if you own something similar? It measures 7" x 9".
> http://[URL]http://[/URL]


 
I hope it is real, but I think it might be a fake. LV is a stickler for patterns matching up. One of the sides has a pattern cut off. My guess is LV would have made it slightly larger so the patterns ended at the same point. But I am a Chanel & Bottega girl, I only have a few LVs, so this is just a guess.



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2707180
> 
> 
> Dior makeup bag today at the goodwill first time there. 3.99!
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee


 

So adorable! Maybe you can Scotchguard it for protection if you are going to use it. I think I remember seeing that bag years ago, too. It is just precious.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I've found a LV envelope style? I see the markings, but not the serial number. Maybe someone can tell me where to look, if you own something similar? It measures 7" x 9".
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 The pattern on the top doesn't match perfectly with the bottom. Also, the flower pattern on the side is cutoff in a strange way. Like 25% on the right side and 75%on the left side. LV would make sure they were symmetrical.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LexielLoveee said:


> I kno I had a nostalgic moment when I saw it yearssss ago I worked at dior counter selling jadore , dior addict and it reminded me of it.
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



I love it!! I loved it so much I wore it to my prom


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> The pattern on the top doesn't match perfectly with the bottom. Also, the flower pattern on the side is cutoff in a strange way. Like 25% on the right side and 75%on the left side. LV would make sure they were symmetrical.


 
Thanks Chow, I thought I knew what I was doing....oops! It was $5, no sweat.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Chow, I thought I knew what I was doing....oops! It was $5, no sweat.


 $5 is no biggie and most people wouldn't even notice. LV is super symmetrical, the seams are generally where fakes are chintzy. Even so there are some super fakes of all kinds of bags out there.


----------



## magdalinka

drifter said:


> Hi thrifters, greetings from the other side of the world! I've been following this thread for 2 years or so and envied you guys so much!  Then one day I read this article and immediately started hunting for thrift shops to visit!
> Some of the stuff I've found since last year:
> Hermes tie, Emporio Armani white blouse, Vanessa Bruno silk dress, James Perse tank dress, Versus sleeveless shirt, Anne Fontaine shirt, Commes des Garcons cream dress
> 
> Besides thrift shops, I also check out some bundle shops(where the owners buy clothing from other countries by weight and then sort out the good stuff to sell for a profit).
> 
> It's been a fun and exciting journey and thanks for inspiring me!


What a lovely floral summer dress! Glad you decided to share 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few of my finds from last week. I had a MAJOR bargain filled trip this week. Cannot wait to share!
> 
> Cottonade (Paris) jacket (I love animal prints) $10
> View attachment 2704814
> View attachment 2704815
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer cotton dress $5. Diane Von Furstenburg silk knit dress $15
> View attachment 2704816
> View attachment 2704817
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen skirt $5. Marc by Marc Jacobs silk dress NWT $10
> View attachment 2704818
> View attachment 2704819


Never heared from Cottonade but that pattern is gorgeous, also nice score on that MbMJ dress. 


Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I've found a LV envelope style? I see the markings, but not the serial number. Maybe someone can tell me where to look, if you own something similar? It measures 7" x 9".
> http://
> 
> 
> http://





chowlover2 said:


> $5 is no biggie and most people wouldn't even notice. LV is super symmetrical, the seams are generally where fakes are chintzy. Even so there are some super fakes of all kinds of bags out there.


Sorry Raven, I agree with the girls, I saw the misalignment and thought the same


----------



## baglover2013

Not sure if they are authentic but for $0.99 each, it's ok!


----------



## magdalinka

FloraFlanell said:


> Oooh my gosh - that is amazing!! Huge congrats on this really great find - best part is the adrenaline rush when you discover your find is big score, right? I looove that feeling


Thank you , nothing beats the rush of an amazing lost treasure you get to find..
I actually still remember your Hermes cashmere GM find, it is simply stunning!


----------



## kcarmona

Some of you may have seen the shipping fiasco I had with this bag in the eBay forum but now she is finally here! Chanel Perforated Silver Flap Bag, scored for $700! I'm in love &#128525;


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> Some of you may have seen the shipping fiasco I had with this bag in the eBay forum but now she is finally here! Chanel Perforated Silver Flap Bag, scored for $700! I'm in love &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Yay How did you get a hold of her? I thought the box was ripped open & she was stolen?? (I just finished reading about your fiasco!) It sounded like she was gone for good. More details! BTW she is gorgeous
Click to expand...


----------



## kcarmona

LuxeDeb said:


> kcarmona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may have seen the shipping fiasco I had with this bag in the eBay forum but now she is finally here! Chanel Perforated Silver Flap Bag, scored for $700! I'm in love &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Yay How did you get a hold of her? I thought the box was ripped open & she was stolen?? (I just finished reading about your fiasco!) It sounded like she was gone for good. More details! BTW she is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was INSANE! Basically my USPS guy tried to shove the box in my lockbox. It didn't fit, and he ended up ripping it open by accident. So he left a pink slip on my door for me to pick it up at the post office but he ALSO left the ripped open box, making me believe it was stolen. He ended up putting the bag in an envelope and leaving it at the post office for me to pick up. Very stressful but I'm just happy to have the bag &#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## chowlover2

Nvm


----------



## magdalinka

kcarmona said:


> LuxeDeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcarmona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may have seen the shipping fiasco I had with this bag in the eBay forum but now she is finally here! Chanel Perforated Silver Flap Bag, scored for $700! I'm in love &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> Yes, it was INSANE! Basically my USPS guy tried to shove the box in my lockbox. It didn't fit, and he ended up ripping it open by accident. So he left a pink slip on my door for me to pick it up at the post office but he ALSO left the ripped open box, making me believe it was stolen. He ended up putting the bag in an envelope and leaving it at the post office for me to pick up. Very stressful but I'm just happy to have the bag &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag is gorgeous, you got a great deal! I am glad the USPS drama got resolved in a your favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## magdalinka

Hi guys!
I have a question for you. 
The Chanel bag I got a few weeks ago was missing the leather chain strap, it was changed to have a top handle instead. I removed the top handle and now I am wondering if I should pay the full Chanel price $195 for a strap replacement or get a generic one that will run about $80. 
Which would you do? Opinions please


----------



## kcarmona

magdalinka said:


> Hi guys!
> I have a question for you.
> The Chanel bag I got a few weeks ago was missing the leather chain strap, it was changed to have a top handle instead. I removed the top handle and now I am wondering if I should pay the full Chanel price $195 for a strap replacement or get a generic one that will run about $80.
> Which would you do? Opinions please




Are you talking about the one you scored at GW for $14?


----------



## magdalinka

kcarmona said:


> Are you talking about the one you scored at GW for $14?


No, sorry, this one


----------



## kcarmona

How much did you pay again? I think depending on how much you have into it would be the deciding factor for me


----------



## magdalinka

kcarmona said:


> How much did you pay again? I think depending on how much you have into it would be the deciding factor for me


I paid $400 for it from a Japanese reseller on the bay & I love it, but I was also thinking about potential future resale value.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> I paid $400 for it from a Japanese reseller on the bay & I love it, but I was also thinking about potential future resale value.


 
Even though $120 is a good sized price difference, if you are thinking about potential future resale you should pay the $195 if that is all Chanel is charging. Whoever did the top handle did such a good job & it works with the shape so well you could easily resell it that way, but a chain strap is a different story. The ladies that buy Chanel know the difference & you will get more for it with a real Chanel strap.


----------



## kcarmona

LuxeDeb said:


> Even though $120 is a good sized price difference, if you are thinking about potential future resale you should pay the $195 if that is all Chanel is charging. Whoever did the top handle did such a good job & it works with the shape so well you could easily resell it that way, but a chain strap is a different story. The ladies that buy Chanel know the difference & you will get more for it with a real Chanel strap.




I agree. Just imagining that bag with a Chanel chain strap makes me drool! It's beautiful now - but I'm a sucker for a chain strap. And I think a lot of women feel the same way. Especially if it can go crossbody. I think since you got such a good deal on the bag it's worth it to get the Chanel strap


----------



## magdalinka

kcarmona said:


> I agree. Just imagining that bag with a Chanel chain strap makes me drool! It's beautiful now - but I'm a sucker for a chain strap. And I think a lot of women feel the same way. Especially if it can go crossbody. I think since you got such a good deal on the bag it's worth it to get the Chanel strap





LuxeDeb said:


> Even though $120 is a good sized price difference, if you are thinking about potential future resale you should pay the $195 if that is all Chanel is charging. Whoever did the top handle did such a good job & it works with the shape so well you could easily resell it that way, but a chain strap is a different story. The ladies that buy Chanel know the difference & you will get more for it with a real Chanel strap.


Thanks for your input guys! I was leaning that way too, just hard to justify spending 50% of the cost of the bag on the strap, KWIM?


----------



## baglover2013

Totally worth it. In the end, you are getting a flap purse with chains for less than $700! Purse like this with the chain is selling on eBay for over $1k!!! 

By the way, how did you take the other handle off?


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Even though $120 is a good sized price difference, if you are thinking about potential future resale you should pay the $195 if that is all Chanel is charging. Whoever did the top handle did such a good job & it works with the shape so well you could easily resell it that way, but a chain strap is a different story. The ladies that buy Chanel know the difference & you will get more for it with a real Chanel strap.


 I agree, I'm always thinking about resale value.


----------



## Raven3766

kcarmona said:


> Some of you may have seen the shipping fiasco I had with this bag in the eBay forum but now she is finally here! Chanel Perforated Silver Flap Bag, scored for $700! I'm in love &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> View attachment 2708903
> 
> View attachment 2708904


 
Another Chanel, woohooo!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Well to make up for my terrible wannabe LV find, I found these today for $3....(Hermes)
http://
	

http://


----------



## jamamcg

My finds from the last two weeks. Vivienne Westwood shorts for £3.99. Dior formal shirt for £3 and a Gianni Versace tie for £1.99. You all know what I'm like when it comes to ties and I found a prada sweater for £7.50. The label was missing, but the hard wear all said prada and I knew it was real as I recognised the care label. I guess they didn't see the name on the hard wear as the had high street brands priced at £15+. Also not really a second hand find but still amazing I got a Margiela paper tshirt from TKMaxx  for £30.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Well to make up for my terrible wannabe LV find, I found these today for $3....(Hermes)
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



An excellent find to make up for the LV .


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> An excellent find to make up for the LV .


 
Thanks Jama...


----------



## Raven3766

Must see pics, especially the VM shorts...


----------



## magdalinka

baglover2013 said:


> Totally worth it. In the end, you are getting a flap purse with chains for less than $700! Purse like this with the chain is selling on eBay for over $1k!!!
> 
> By the way, how did you take the other handle off?





chowlover2 said:


> I agree, I'm always thinking about resale value.


Thanks for your input . The top handles were added by the previous owner, it was not how the bag was sold. All I had to do was unclamp the rings holding it in place and it popped out 


Raven3766 said:


> Well to make up for my terrible wannabe LV find, I found these today for $3....(Hermes)
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Woohoo another Hermes item. Are they suede or fabric?


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Well to make up for my terrible wannabe LV find, I found these today for $3....(Hermes)
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



These are so cool!  I love gloves.....I always search for them when I thrift but I have never found any this fantastic!!


----------



## JOODLZ

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2707180
> 
> 
> Dior makeup bag today at the goodwill first time there. 3.99!
> 
> @lexieloveee



How cute!



Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Chow, I thought I knew what I was doing....oops! It was $5, no sweat.



Aaargh...sorry for you.



kcarmona said:


> Some of you may have seen the shipping fiasco I had with this bag in the eBay forum but now she is finally here! Chanel Perforated Silver Flap Bag, scored for $700! I'm in love &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2708903
> 
> View attachment 2708904



Simply stunning...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> LuxeDeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcarmona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you may have seen the shipping fiasco I had with this bag in the eBay forum but now she is finally here! Chanel Perforated Silver Flap Bag, scored for $700! I'm in love &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> Yes, it was INSANE! Basically my USPS guy tried to shove the box in my lockbox. It didn't fit, and he ended up ripping it open by accident. So he left a pink slip on my door for me to pick it up at the post office but he ALSO left the ripped open box, making me believe it was stolen. He ended up putting the bag in an envelope and leaving it at the post office for me to pick up. Very stressful but I'm just happy to have the bag &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have had heart failure!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Well to make up for my terrible wannabe LV find, I found these today for $3....(Hermes)
> http://
> http://



Get out!!! What a way to make up...I'm still looking for mine


----------



## Raven3766

Thanks everyone! I believe they (Hermes gloves) are made of cotton and suede. I am still waiting on the woman about the Chanel. She went on vacation and I am soooo waiting. I want to join the "Chanel" handbag team.


----------



## sally.m

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2707180
> 
> 
> Dior makeup bag today at the goodwill first time there. 3.99!
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



I had one of these!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Well to make up for my terrible wannabe LV find, I found these today for $3....(Hermes)http://http://


 
Awesome! I totally love gloves, too! These are amazing


----------



## gail13

kcarmona said:


> Some of you may have seen the shipping fiasco I had with this bag in the eBay forum but now she is finally here! Chanel Perforated Silver Flap Bag, scored for $700! I'm in love &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2708903
> 
> View attachment 2708904



Great bag!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my latest $5 scores!

Stella McCartney short swing coat.




Milly NY jacket. 3.1 Phillip Lim silk top.




La Perla Black Label NWT (I am going to wear it as a top with a cami underneath). DVF cashmere sweater.




Isabel Marant Etoile jacket (yay sparkle threads!)


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest $5 scores!
> 
> Stella McCartney short swing coat.
> View attachment 2710031
> View attachment 2710032
> 
> 
> Milly NY jacket. 3.1 Phillip Lim silk top.
> View attachment 2710033
> View attachment 2710034
> 
> 
> La Perla Black Label NWT (I am going to wear it as a top with a cami underneath). DVF cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2710035
> View attachment 2710036
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile jacket (yay sparkle threads!)
> View attachment 2710037
> View attachment 2710038



You have so many incredible finds!  I am a sucker for jackets though.....the Stella jacket is divine!! And the Milly leopard is really cool too


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Deb that Marant jacket is awesome!!!!

Magda:  there is a gal who added a chain to her Chanel to wear it as a cross body.  It may be a good choice 


http://www.mautto.com


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest $5 scores!
> 
> Stella McCartney short swing coat.
> View attachment 2710031
> View attachment 2710032
> 
> 
> Milly NY jacket. 3.1 Phillip Lim silk top.
> View attachment 2710033
> View attachment 2710034
> 
> 
> La Perla Black Label NWT (I am going to wear it as a top with a cami underneath). DVF cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2710035
> View attachment 2710036
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile jacket (yay sparkle threads!)
> View attachment 2710037
> View attachment 2710038


Amazing scores as usual. Love the Stella & Milly jackets. 


gottaluvmybags said:


> Deb that Marant jacket is awesome!!!!
> 
> Magda:  there is a gal who added a chain to her Chanel to wear it as a cross body.  It may be a good choice
> 
> 
> http://www.mautto.com


Thanks guttaluv! That's actually the site I went to for a quote and they want $80 for the length that I need, so I may as well go for the real deal


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest $5 scores!
> 
> Stella McCartney short swing coat.
> View attachment 2710031
> View attachment 2710032
> 
> 
> Milly NY jacket. 3.1 Phillip Lim silk top.
> View attachment 2710033
> View attachment 2710034
> 
> 
> La Perla Black Label NWT (I am going to wear it as a top with a cami underneath). DVF cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2710035
> View attachment 2710036
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile jacket (yay sparkle threads!)
> View attachment 2710037
> View attachment 2710038



How do you keep finding such fabulous stuff...you're amazing!


----------



## Daniac

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest $5 scores!
> 
> Stella McCartney short swing coat.
> View attachment 2710031
> View attachment 2710032
> 
> 
> Milly NY jacket. 3.1 Phillip Lim silk top.
> View attachment 2710033
> View attachment 2710034
> 
> 
> La Perla Black Label NWT (I am going to wear it as a top with a cami underneath). DVF cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2710035
> View attachment 2710036
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile jacket (yay sparkle threads!)
> View attachment 2710037
> View attachment 2710038



Great finds!  Love the swing coat and the sparkly jacket!  

I'm going through thrifting withdrawal, I've been too busy getting ready for vacation to shop and there are NO thrift stores near where I'm staying in Norway.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Thanks everyone. Designer clothes sales are everywhere here. Here are more of my $5 finds!

Lela Rose silk dress




Preen by Thornton Bregazzi top (thought this was a dress, but when I put it on my tush hangs out on one side! See how the bottom is asymmetrical) Will have to wear with leggings or a mini. Or maybe a long fitted Helmut Lang or Rick Lillies skirt.




Giorgio Armani silk blouse. The Row cashmere sweater. (yay 2nd The Row piece. It has the little R in the bottom front side).




Gucci pants. Sue Wong beaded dress.


----------



## jamamcg

Here are the Vivienne Westwood shorts I love the classic brown buttons they curve to the side instead of being in a straight line. 




And the Versace tie. When I saw it I thought it could be Gaultier with the style of font, but I knew it was at least designer. 




And the Margiela paper tshirt. 


And it had this label in it.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Here are the Vivienne Westwood shorts I love the classic brown buttons they curve to the side instead of being in a straight line.
> View attachment 2711088
> 
> View attachment 2711089
> 
> And the Versace tie. When I saw it I thought it could be Gaultier with the style of font, but I knew it was at least designer.
> View attachment 2711091
> 
> View attachment 2711092
> 
> And the Margiela paper tshirt.
> View attachment 2711093
> 
> And it had this label in it.
> View attachment 2711095




That paper shirt is too cool! I love it!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## kcarmona

Spotted this from across the store at Salvation Army and I literally had a mini heart attack. Too bad it was a horrible fake &#128557;


----------



## kcarmona

I did score these Charles Jourdan heels in really good condition for $7 and a Dior two piece suit for $10


----------



## ReiChan1

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest $5 scores!
> 
> Stella McCartney short swing coat.
> View attachment 2710031
> View attachment 2710032
> 
> 
> Milly NY jacket. 3.1 Phillip Lim silk top.
> View attachment 2710033
> View attachment 2710034
> 
> 
> La Perla Black Label NWT (I am going to wear it as a top with a cami underneath). DVF cashmere sweater.
> View attachment 2710035
> View attachment 2710036
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile jacket (yay sparkle threads!)
> View attachment 2710037
> View attachment 2710038


Stella McCartney for $5!! A stunning coat too... I'm so jealous.  great find!!


----------



## chowlover2

kcarmona said:


> I did score these Charles Jourdan heels in really good condition for $7 and a Dior two piece suit for $10
> 
> View attachment 2711183
> 
> View attachment 2711184
> 
> View attachment 2711185


 I love the shoes and the suit is beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Here are the Vivienne Westwood shorts I love the classic brown buttons they curve to the side instead of being in a straight line.
> View attachment 2711088
> 
> View attachment 2711089
> 
> And the Versace tie. When I saw it I thought it could be Gaultier with the style of font, but I knew it was at least designer.
> View attachment 2711091
> 
> View attachment 2711092
> 
> And the Margiela paper tshirt.
> View attachment 2711093
> 
> And it had this label in it.
> View attachment 2711095


 WoooooooW!!!Those shorts, a paper tshirt?!!! So cool!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks everyone. Designer clothes sales are everywhere here. Here are more of my $5 finds!
> 
> Lela Rose silk dress
> View attachment 2711041
> View attachment 2711042
> 
> 
> Preen by Thornton Bregazzi top (thought this was a dress, but when I put it on my tush hangs out on one side! See how the bottom is asymmetrical) Will have to wear with leggings or a mini. Or maybe a long fitted Helmut Lang or Rick Lillies skirt.
> View attachment 2711043
> View attachment 2711044
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani silk blouse. The Row cashmere sweater. (yay 2nd The Row piece. It has the little R in the bottom front side).
> View attachment 2711045
> View attachment 2711046
> 
> 
> Gucci pants. Sue Wong beaded dress.
> View attachment 2711047
> View attachment 2711048



Great stuff...again!



jamamcg said:


> Here are the Vivienne Westwood shorts I love the classic brown buttons they curve to the side instead of being in a straight line.
> View attachment 2711088
> 
> View attachment 2711089
> 
> And the Versace tie. When I saw it I thought it could be Gaultier with the style of font, but I knew it was at least designer.
> View attachment 2711091
> 
> View attachment 2711092
> 
> And the Margiela paper tshirt.
> View attachment 2711093
> 
> And it had this label in it.
> View attachment 2711095



Love the tie!



kcarmona said:


> I did score these Charles Jourdan heels in really good condition for $7 and a Dior two piece suit for $10
> 
> View attachment 2711183
> 
> View attachment 2711184
> 
> View attachment 2711185



Love the heels...and the prices!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Do I have a story for you ladies!!
Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...

A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99









Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...









I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.

Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.

$259













It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.

I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!


----------



## ReiChan1

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!


CONGRATS!! I'm so jealous, I don't have a SA near me and the one closest is so shady, a man was following me around in there when I was skimming the racks.. The shoes are adorable, and I love Prada with their black leather as usual....

Most importantly, that wedding dress is so stunning!! You look beautiful in it, I'm sure your fiance will love it too!! Congratulations! (And your dog is cute too!)


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Better picture of the prada. Does anyone know the style?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ReiChan1 said:


> CONGRATS!! I'm so jealous, I don't have a SA near me and the one closest is so shady, a man was following me around in there when I was skimming the racks.. The shoes are adorable, and I love Prada with their black leather as usual....
> 
> Most importantly, that wedding dress is so stunning!! You look beautiful in it, I'm sure your fiance will love it too!! Congratulations! (And your dog is cute too!)



Thank you so much!!!

The other one by me can be pretty shady at times too. This one is way better. You should try your local salvos again, it's worthy a shot


----------



## scbear00

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!


Absolutely stunning.  What a banner day, I hope you bought a lottery ticket too


----------



## ReiChan1

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> The other one by me can be pretty shady at times too. This one is way better. You should try your local salvos again, it's worthy a shot


I definitely will, if I can find the time to drive out there! It's still about a 30 minute drive, but I'll wait for when I'm feeling lucky to take the trip out


----------



## gottaluvmybags

OMG Krissie - you scored big!

That dress is beyond gorgeous, it really was meant for you!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!


 

Oh my goodness you scored Krissie!!  Congratulations!


----------



## magdalinka

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Better picture of the prada. Does anyone know the style?


Congrats on all your scores, you look FABULOUS in that dress!! Made for you indeed. Glad you have a nice new thrifty place to shop now


----------



## KrissieNO.5

scbear00 said:


> Absolutely stunning.  What a banner day, I hope you bought a lottery ticket too





ReiChan1 said:


> I definitely will, if I can find the time to drive out there! It's still about a 30 minute drive, but I'll wait for when I'm feeling lucky to take the trip out





gottaluvmybags said:


> OMG Krissie - you scored big!
> 
> That dress is beyond gorgeous, it really was meant for you!!!





Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness you scored Krissie!!  Congratulations!





magdalinka said:


> Congrats on all your scores, you look FABULOUS in that dress!! Made for you indeed. Glad you have a nice new thrifty place to shop now



Thank you so much ladies!! I couldn't wait to share with you guys because you guys "get it" haha I should have bought a lottery ticket. Today was a great day!
Rei-I hope you score when you go!!


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> You should have been floating, because you were living a dream! Soooo pretty!


----------



## Raven3766

I had a great find today! I saw the cutest little mouse brooch with diamonds. It was $5. I told the lady it was too much, but I couldn't leave it; it was just too cute! When I got in my car and looked at it, I thought to myself, "This looks like real gold". Unfortunately it didn't have any markings. So, I went to subway and stopped in a jewelry store and asked the owner to take a look at it for me.  He told me it is gold and real diamonds. Wooohooo!!!!
http://


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> KrissieNO.5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> You should have been floating, because you were living a dream! Soooo pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Raven!!
Click to expand...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> I had a great find today! I saw the cutest little mouse brooch with diamonds. It was $5. I told the lady it was too much, but I couldn't leave it; it was just too cute! When I got in my car and looked at it, I thought to myself, "This looks like real gold". Unfortunately it didn't have any markings. So, I went to subway and stopped in a jewelry store and asked the owner to take a look at it for me.  He told me it is gold and real diamonds. Wooohooo!!!!
> http://



That is so adorable! I wouldn't have been able to leave it behind either. Awesome that its all real. Score!!


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That is so adorable! I wouldn't have been able to leave it behind either. Awesome that its all real. Score!!


 Thanks Krissie, I'm lovin' the Prada. I found one similar a couple of years ago and I absolutely love it.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Krissie, I'm lovin' the Prada. I found one similar a couple of years ago and I absolutely love it.



Bag twins! I wore it out to dinner tonight and its a great bag. Very comfortable. I wish I knew the style name.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I had a great find today! I saw the cutest little mouse brooch with diamonds. It was $5. I told the lady it was too much, but I couldn't leave it; it was just too cute! When I got in my car and looked at it, I thought to myself, "This looks like real gold". Unfortunately it didn't have any markings. So, I went to subway and stopped in a jewelry store and asked the owner to take a look at it for me.  He told me it is gold and real diamonds. Wooohooo!!!!
> http://


 
What a score Raven!


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> What a score Raven!


 That is too cute! A great find!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

While waiting for my last designer bag purchase (for this year, hopefully as I am on a self-imposed ban) to be released by our customs agency, I chanced upon this Etienne Aigner shoulder bag. Got it for only $4.50! Doesn't matter if it's made in China bec. it's 100% cowhide leather and I love the organization inside with 2 open pockets, 1 zippered pocket & a divider pocket with zipper. I grabbed it because the size is perfect and I am missing this kind of bag in my now "compressed" collection. I'm happy with her and will take to church tomorrow. Ok, I'll stop talking now.. &#128522;


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!



OMG!!! So happy for you and your grand opening spree...thrifting heaven! Everything is fabulous...but the DRESS...absolutely stunning...and indeed meant for you! Congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I had a great find today! I saw the cutest little mouse brooch with diamonds. It was $5. I told the lady it was too much, but I couldn't leave it; it was just too cute! When I got in my car and looked at it, I thought to myself, "This looks like real gold". Unfortunately it didn't have any markings. So, I went to subway and stopped in a jewelry store and asked the owner to take a look at it for me.  He told me it is gold and real diamonds. Wooohooo!!!!
> http://



YAY...thrifted diamonds AND gold! And it's too cute!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> OMG!!! So happy for you and your grand opening spree...thrifting heaven! Everything is fabulous...but the DRESS...absolutely stunning...and indeed meant for you! Congrats!



Thrifting heaven for sure!! Thank you so much. I can't wait for the big day...


----------



## authenticplease

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thrifting heaven for sure!! Thank you so much. I can't wait for the big day...



You are going to be stunning in both dresses.....the photos of the big day will be amazing!!


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!


The Prada bag is perfect and the wedding gown was made for you. A diamond sash will be gorgeous. I love your pup with the shoes!


----------



## elvisgurly

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!



Krissie the shoes & bag are amazing, but they're right the dress was made for you!  The diamond sash will look so cute with it.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I had a great find today! I saw the cutest little mouse brooch with diamonds. It was $5. I told the lady it was too much, but I couldn't leave it; it was just too cute! When I got in my car and looked at it, I thought to myself, "This looks like real gold". Unfortunately it didn't have any markings. So, I went to subway and stopped in a jewelry store and asked the owner to take a look at it for me.  He told me it is gold and real diamonds. Wooohooo!!!!
> http://


Score on the cutest little mouse! You got a good eye Raven . I am curious, no marks at all? It might me really old if it has no marks whatsoever, or a custom made piece? What did the jeweler say?


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Score on the cutest little mouse! You got a good eye Raven . I am curious, no marks at all? It might me really old if it has no marks whatsoever, or a custom made piece? What did the jeweler say?


It is custom made and I made the mistake of saying I found it. He shouted, "You found it!?!" I told him no, I found it as in found it while thrifting. It is small but has weight, and the diamonds are clear.  I would like more info, so I will go to my bil jeweler.


----------



## Raven3766

LVintage_LVoe said:


> While waiting for my last designer bag purchase (for this year, hopefully as I am on a self-imposed ban) to be released by our customs agency, I chanced upon this Etienne Aigner shoulder bag. Got it for only $4.50! Doesn't matter if it's made in China bec. it's 100% cowhide leather and I love the organization inside with 2 open pockets, 1 zippered pocket & a divider pocket with zipper. I grabbed it because the size is perfect and I am missing this kind of bag in my now "compressed" collection. I'm happy with her and will take to church tomorrow. Ok, I'll stop talking now.. &#55357;&#56842;


 I love Etienne Aigner, I believe they are so under rated. They are really nice bags.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

authenticplease said:


> You are going to be stunning in both dresses.....the photos of the big day will be amazing!!



Thank you so much!! I can't wait for it, June can't come fast enough...



chowlover2 said:


> The Prada bag is perfect and the wedding gown was made for you. A diamond sash will be gorgeous. I love your pup with the shoes!



I'm loving the prada, it's such a good bag. Thanks, she's so cute she photo bombed the shoes haha



elvisgurly said:


> Krissie the shoes & bag are amazing, but they're right the dress was made for you!  The diamond sash will look so cute with it.



Thank you so much!! I am definitely going to go with a sash. The search begins...


----------



## heymom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!




Love, love the shoes! And you will be a beautiful bride!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

heymom said:


> Love, love the shoes! And you will be a beautiful bride!



Thank you so much!! The shoes are great but really high,like stilts haha


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!




Omg!! So great that you found all those goodies! What a great story about the dress! You look beautiful!! Super hAppy for you!!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

LVintage_LVoe said:


> While waiting for my last designer bag purchase (for this year, hopefully as I am on a self-imposed ban) to be released by our customs agency, I chanced upon this Etienne Aigner shoulder bag. Got it for only $4.50! Doesn't matter if it's made in China bec. it's 100% cowhide leather and I love the organization inside with 2 open pockets, 1 zippered pocket & a divider pocket with zipper. I grabbed it because the size is perfect and I am missing this kind of bag in my now "compressed" collection. I'm happy with her and will take to church tomorrow. Ok, I'll stop talking now.. &#128522;



My GW's have lots of Etienne Aigner bags...know the brand from high school...all the cool girls had them  This one is lovely...congrats!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thrifting heaven for sure!! Thank you so much. I can't wait for the big day...



You're welcome...Add the diamond sash and you'll truly look like a "fairy princess bride"...now I want to see thrifted diamonds...lol...hey Raven, lend her a hand!!! 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Thank you so much!! The shoes are great but really high,like stilts haha



LOL...a very TALL fairy princess bride!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Here are the Vivienne Westwood shorts I love the classic brown buttons they curve to the side instead of being in a straight line.
> View attachment 2711088
> 
> View attachment 2711089
> 
> And the Versace tie. When I saw it I thought it could be Gaultier with the style of font, but I knew it was at least designer.
> View attachment 2711091
> 
> View attachment 2711092
> 
> And the Margiela paper tshirt.
> View attachment 2711093
> 
> And it had this label in it.
> View attachment 2711095


 
Fab finds! The Margiela tshirt is especially cool.



kcarmona said:


> I did score these Charles Jourdan heels in really good condition for $7 and a Dior two piece suit for $10
> 
> View attachment 2711183
> 
> View attachment 2711184
> 
> View attachment 2711185


 
Love the heels! Charles Jourdan makes some really great heels. They are so under rated.



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!


 
Congrats, awesome stuff! I have heard a lot of salvos & goodwill hold great stuff for store openings & you are evidence of that. Love the blue color of the Giuseppes. Love the bridal dress...and that you have a bridal dress & a first dance dress! 



Raven3766 said:


> I had a great find today! I saw the cutest little mouse brooch with diamonds. It was $5. I told the lady it was too much, but I couldn't leave it; it was just too cute! When I got in my car and looked at it, I thought to myself, "This looks like real gold". Unfortunately it didn't have any markings. So, I went to subway and stopped in a jewelry store and asked the owner to take a look at it for me.  He told me it is gold and real diamonds. Wooohooo!!!!
> http://


 
Sooo cute! You have such a good eye. Adorable, gold & diamonds.  You are a Thrifting Queen, indeed!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Check out my new $10 shoes! Each pair looks like it has only been worn one time!

Oscar de la Renta slingback heels




Stuart Weitzman ostrich print pumps


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Check out my new $10 shoes! Each pair looks like it has only been worn one time!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingback heels
> View attachment 2714453
> View attachment 2714454
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman ostrich print pumps
> View attachment 2714455


Gorgeous, especially the slingbacks!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Check out my new $10 shoes! Each pair looks like it has only been worn one time!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingback heels
> View attachment 2714453
> View attachment 2714454
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman ostrich print pumps
> View attachment 2714455


 

Gorgeous shoes!!  I adore the ostrich!


----------



## jamamcg

Saw this bad boy today.


----------



## oldbaglover

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!


Lucky you! What a beautiful gown and you look stunning. Please post photos after you have added the sash.  Congrats to you!


----------



## chowlover2

oldbaglover said:


> lucky you! What a beautiful gown and you look stunning. Please post photos after you have added the sash. Congrats to you!


 +1!


----------



## kcarmona

Found this BNIB My Queen by Alexander McQueen perfume set at GW for $10 




And this BNIB La Perla Blue lotion for $5!


----------



## chowlover2

kcarmona said:


> Found this BNIB My Queen by Alexander McQueen perfume set at GW for $10
> 
> View attachment 2714849
> 
> 
> And this BNIB La Perla Blue lotion for $5!
> 
> View attachment 2714854


Wow!


----------



## kcarmona

chowlover2 said:


> Wow!




I know! They actually had two of each, all new. Now thinking about it I should of bought those to either gift or sell!


----------



## mharri20

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Do I have a story for you ladies!!
> Today was the grand opening of a new salvos by me and I went in right when it opened and as I walk in I spot a pair of shoes that I knew had to be good and when I looked I couldn't believe my eyes...
> 
> A brand new pair of Giuseppe Zanotti wedges-$4.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went over to the handbags to try my luck and found the most perfect Prada bag. The leather is so soft and it's perfect for everyday. It can be worn by the handles, the strap or cross body. It even has riri zippers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored a Marc Jacobs top, splendid tee and Donald J Pliner mules.
> 
> Then I headed over towards a bunch of wedding dresses. I already bought a Reem Acra Angel Hair gown but was complaining to my sister that it doesn't feel very bride like yesterday. I see a whole group of dresses and then I spot a sea of organza and pick the gown up and it's a Watters wedding gown. Absolutely perfect and a size 4. I said "what the heck, I'll just try it on" and I did and tons of people were coming up to me saying how it was meant for me and how beautiful it looked. My mom and my sister were like "Whoa!!!" So I bought it...the woman that helped me even gave me $50 off because she said it was meant for me!! I will wear this one to walk down the aisle and my first dance then after dinner ill change into the Reem Acra.
> 
> $259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so lovely. I never thought I would fall for this type of gown. It will need to be cleaned and taken in a bit and I will buy a diamond sash for it.
> 
> I walked out of that salvos like I was floating on air!!!




Ah omg you had such a fabulous day!!! You look STUNNING in the dress!!!!! Definitely meant for you  I'm so so so happy for you!!!! 


And a real diamond and gold mouse?! Love it Raven  you always have such a great eye!


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> Ah omg you had such a fabulous day!!! You look STUNNING in the dress!!!!! Definitely meant for you  I'm so so so happy for you!!!!
> 
> 
> And a real diamond and gold mouse?! Love it Raven  you always have such a great eye!


 
Thank you Mharri but I am trying to keep up with your great finds!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Omg!! So great that you found all those goodies! What a great story about the dress! You look beautiful!! Super hAppy for you!!!!



Thank you so much, Pao!!



JOODLZ said:


> My GW's have lots of Etienne Aigner bags...know the brand from high school...all the cool girls had them  This one is lovely...congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome...Add the diamond sash and you'll truly look like a "fairy princess bride"...now I want to see thrifted diamonds...lol...hey Raven, lend her a hand!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...a very TALL fairy princess bride!



Haha yeah. My fiancé would not be happy  he would be too short!



LuxeDeb said:


> Fab finds! The Margiela tshirt is especially cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the heels! Charles Jourdan makes some really great heels. They are so under rated.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, awesome stuff! I have heard a lot of salvos & goodwill hold great stuff for store openings & you are evidence of that. Love the blue color of the Giuseppes. Love the bridal dress...and that you have a bridal dress & a first dance dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo cute! You have such a good eye. Adorable, gold & diamonds.  You are a Thrifting Queen, indeed!



I never knew they held out the big guns for grand openings! I could have spent over 1000 in there. Thank you. Never thought I would be a two dress the of gal haha 



mharri20 said:


> Ah omg you had such a fabulous day!!! You look STUNNING in the dress!!!!! Definitely meant for you  I'm so so so happy for you!!!!
> 
> 
> And a real diamond and gold mouse?! Love it Raven  you always have such a great eye!





Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Mharri but I am trying to keep up with your great finds!



Thank you so much!! It was definitely a fabulous day. I'm going back on Wednesday lol not good when I'm trying to save for a wedding!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Delurking to share. I found this cute Nicole Miller with tags for $62, and this Trina Turk for $22, not as good but I love it and I'd pay full price so it's a win for me.


----------



## kcarmona

Scored this gorgeous crossbody croc Longchamp at a consignment store near my house today. It's a very hit or miss type place but I'm really excited about this bag! I paid $50 and it's in great condition with the dustbag. Also got this cute silk DKNY button down for $8! And not pictured but a Haute Hippie dress for $20 with the tags attached that say $150!


----------



## Tomsmom

kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous crossbody croc Longchamp at a consignment store near my house today. It's a very hit or miss type place but I'm really excited about this bag! I paid $50 and it's in great condition with the dustbag. Also got this cute silk DKNY button down for $8! And not pictured but a Haute Hippie dress for $20 with the tags attached that say $150!
> 
> View attachment 2716829
> 
> View attachment 2716830




That longchamp is to die for!


----------



## chowlover2

kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous crossbody croc Longchamp at a consignment store near my house today. It's a very hit or miss type place but I'm really excited about this bag! I paid $50 and it's in great condition with the dustbag. Also got this cute silk DKNY button down for $8! And not pictured but a Haute Hippie dress for $20 with the tags attached that say $150!
> 
> View attachment 2716829
> 
> View attachment 2716830




That Longchamp is gorg!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## Raven3766

kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous crossbody croc Longchamp at a consignment store near my house today. It's a very hit or miss type place but I'm really excited about this bag! I paid $50 and it's in great condition with the dustbag. Also got this cute silk DKNY button down for $8! And not pictured but a Haute Hippie dress for $20 with the tags attached that say $150!
> 
> Wooza, what a Longchamp!!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Check out my new $10 shoes! Each pair looks like it has only been worn one time!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingback heels
> View attachment 2714453
> View attachment 2714454
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman ostrich print pumps
> View attachment 2714455



Gorgeous!


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous crossbody croc Longchamp at a consignment store near my house today. It's a very hit or miss type place but I'm really excited about this bag! I paid $50 and it's in great condition with the dustbag. Also got this cute silk DKNY button down for $8! And not pictured but a Haute Hippie dress for $20 with the tags attached that say $150!
> 
> View attachment 2716829
> 
> View attachment 2716830



Beautiful Longchamp!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Check out my new $10 shoes! Each pair looks like it has only been worn one time!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingback heels
> View attachment 2714453
> View attachment 2714454
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman ostrich print pumps
> View attachment 2714455


Those Oscar De La Renta shoes are so beautiful. 


kcarmona said:


> Found this BNIB My Queen by Alexander McQueen perfume set at GW for $10
> 
> View attachment 2714849
> 
> 
> And this BNIB La Perla Blue lotion for $5!
> 
> View attachment 2714854


Great scores!!! 


Creativelyswank said:


> Delurking to share. I found this cute Nicole Miller with tags for $62, and this Trina Turk for $22, not as good but I love it and I'd pay full price so it's a win for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716825
> View attachment 2716826
> View attachment 2716827


That's a beautiful Trina dress, great finds. 


kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous crossbody croc Longchamp at a consignment store near my house today. It's a very hit or miss type place but I'm really excited about this bag! I paid $50 and it's in great condition with the dustbag. Also got this cute silk DKNY button down for $8! And not pictured but a Haute Hippie dress for $20 with the tags attached that say $150!
> 
> View attachment 2716829
> 
> View attachment 2716830


Wow that leather Longchamp is amazing and what a price.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...





A vintage LV toiletry bag!!

I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!! 





100% authentic. I'm so happy.

I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50

I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.




Salvos officially wants you back and wants to show you that rude sales person was just a fluke . We'll done my friend - you got some awesome stuff!


----------



## mharri20

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.




You're on a roll!!!!


----------



## magdalinka

Hi TPFs. I have had the most disappointing day today. I feel like I could cry. I know you guys will understand. 
2 days ago I snagged an amazing Chanel bag for only $185 on the bay, I could not believe my luck. The seller emailed me right away saying she will mail the bag tomorrow (meaning today). Today she emails me again saying the bag was a gift from her fiancé and he got upset when he found out she sold a $2400 bag for so little. So she cancelled the transaction. 
I was so disappointed, I nearly cried. I had been day dreaming about that bag since I saw it, thinking I will carry it to the Christmas party and maybe even wear it daily. I have no words...
Here it is for reference. 
View attachment 2718161


----------



## kcarmona

magdalinka said:


> Hi TPFs. I have had the most disappointing day today. I feel like I could cry. I know you guys will understand.
> 2 days ago I snagged an amazing Chanel bag for only $185 on the bay, I could not believe my luck. The seller emailed me right away saying she will mail the bag tomorrow (meaning today). Today she emails me again saying the bag was a gift from her fiancé and he got upset when he found out she sold a $2400 bag for so little. So she cancelled the transaction.
> I was so disappointed, I nearly cried. I had been day dreaming about that bag since I saw it, thinking I will carry it to the Christmas party and maybe even wear it daily. I have no words...
> Here it is for reference.
> View attachment 2718161




Oh no! That's so horrible! I wonder if that's actually what happened or if she just thought she could get more. I hate sellers like that. I'm sorry &#128555;


----------



## kcarmona

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.




How exciting! LV for .99 is just amazing &#128525;


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> Salvos officially wants you back and wants to show you that rude sales person was just a fluke . We'll done my friend - you got some awesome stuff!





mharri20 said:


> You're on a roll!!!!





kcarmona said:


> How exciting! LV for .99 is just amazing &#128525;



Thanks guys!! I'm having great thrift karma...I hope it lasts and spreads to all of you as well!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Hi TPFs. I have had the most disappointing day today. I feel like I could cry. I know you guys will understand.
> 2 days ago I snagged an amazing Chanel bag for only $185 on the bay, I could not believe my luck. The seller emailed me right away saying she will mail the bag tomorrow (meaning today). Today she emails me again saying the bag was a gift from her fiancé and he got upset when he found out she sold a $2400 bag for so little. So she cancelled the transaction.
> I was so disappointed, I nearly cried. I had been day dreaming about that bag since I saw it, thinking I will carry it to the Christmas party and maybe even wear it daily. I have no words...
> Here it is for reference.
> View attachment 2718161



I'm so sorry, magdalinka. That's awful. I don't understand why sellers do this. I hope you find another one, even better than this one.


----------



## Tomsmom

I'm so sorry Madga


----------



## magdalinka

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.


OMG what a score on the LV! I bet they had the fake ones locked up for $50 lol. 



kcarmona said:


> Oh no! That's so horrible! I wonder if that's actually what happened or if she just thought she could get more. I hate sellers like that. I'm sorry &#128555;





KrissieNO.5 said:


> I'm so sorry, magdalinka. That's awful. I don't understand why sellers do this. I hope you find another one, even better than this one.





Tomsmom said:


> I'm so sorry Madga


Thanks guys, I knew you would understand..
I am starting to accept the reality in which I am not the owner of an amazing sparkly Chanel for a steal.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> OMG what a score on the LV! I bet they had the fake ones locked up for $50 lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I knew you would understand..
> I am starting to accept the reality in which I am not the owner of an amazing sparkly Chanel for a steal.



Thanks and they always have the "expensive" fakes locked up haha


----------



## LexielLoveee

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.




 CONGRATS! 


@lexieloveee


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LexielLoveee said:


> CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



Thank you


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.



Congratulations on the LV!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Magda!!!!How dare she!!!!! I am so sorry....so, so, sorry. What can you do? What can we do?


----------



## heartoflove

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.




Krissie you are on a roll!!! Where is this magical SA? I saw this on your ig first but had in idea you just got this today. And for a fabulous steal! My mom has the same one. Reminds me I should go borrow it from her, haha. 

I wanna see the decanters too - show us!

I've been lurking again here but hit a few thrift stores in the last week during my staycay. Stay tunes for my fun finds!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> Congratulations on the LV!!!!



Thanks raven! 



heartoflove said:


> Krissie you are on a roll!!! Where is this magical SA? I saw this on your ig first but had in idea you just got this today. And for a fabulous steal! My mom has the same one. Reminds me I should go borrow it from her, haha.
> 
> I wanna see the decanters too - show us!
> 
> I've been lurking again here but hit a few thrift stores in the last week during my staycay. Stay tunes for my fun finds!



Haha it's in NY. I have a feeling it's only magical now, once it's around a few months it won't be as full of the good stuff  I really love it, I'm not an LV gal at all but there's something about it. I love when it's worn as a clutch. You must borrow hers!

I will get a good picture tomorrow bc I left them at my moms house. Her house is my wedding decorations and such HQ lol

I look forward to seeing your finds...


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Hi TPFs. I have had the most disappointing day today. I feel like I could cry. I know you guys will understand.
> 2 days ago I snagged an amazing Chanel bag for only $185 on the bay, I could not believe my luck. The seller emailed me right away saying she will mail the bag tomorrow (meaning today). Today she emails me again saying the bag was a gift from her fiancé and he got upset when he found out she sold a $2400 bag for so little. So she cancelled the transaction.
> I was so disappointed, I nearly cried. I had been day dreaming about that bag since I saw it, thinking I will carry it to the Christmas party and maybe even wear it daily. I have no words...
> Here it is for reference.
> View attachment 2718161




OMg!! That's sooo sad!! I would feel the same thing!!! Menu dos she have to tell this person she sold it! That's terrible! Another one will come!!!


----------



## heartoflove

Last week I went to a GW I rarely frequent because it's on the upper west side, but I had a work event to go to so i popped in afterwards since I was in the area. This GW is supposed to be 'boutique' and with higher pieces than others (another reason I don't frequent it) but they somehow missed all this. 

(Sorry for the bad pics. iPads take worse pics than an iPhone)





Alexander McQueen! About 13.50. It's a semi shimmery black tweed. So ooh la la. 



Two horsebit gucci ties and a Ferre tie - each coming out to 2.43. I saw the horsebit pattern amongst the piles so I rushed over. Yay for these ties. They always get me a decent ROI on eBay. Over the last year I've sold and found many an Hermes tie. Always makes me smile. My local SA had three last year and I paid 50 cents each for them. 

More goodies to come!


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.


 You are killing me with the Illesteva sunglasses! I've been eyeing a pair they collaborated with Zac Posen with, and they are $249 on Ebay...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> You are killing me with the Illesteva sunglasses! I've been eyeing a pair they collaborated with Zac Posen with, and they are $249 on Ebay...



When I found them I was like "score"!! The Zac Posen x Illesteva sunglasses are to die for.


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> When I found them I was like "score"!! The Zac Posen x Illesteva sunglasses are to die for.


 Agreed!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

heartoflove said:


> Last week I went to a GW I rarely frequent because it's on the upper west side, but I had a work event to go to so i popped in afterwards since I was in the area. This GW is supposed to be 'boutique' and with higher pieces than others (another reason I don't frequent it) but they somehow missed all this.
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pics. iPads take worse pics than an iPhone)
> 
> View attachment 2718383
> View attachment 2718384
> View attachment 2718385
> 
> Alexander McQueen! About 13.50. It's a semi shimmery black tweed. So ooh la la.
> 
> View attachment 2718386
> 
> Two horsebit gucci ties and a Ferre tie - each coming out to 2.43. I saw the horsebit pattern amongst the piles so I rushed over. Yay for these ties. They always get me a decent ROI on eBay. Over the last year I've sold and found many an Hermes tie. Always makes me smile. My local SA had three last year and I paid 50 cents each for them.
> 
> More goodies to come!



Whoa!! That McQueen is incredible. What a find!!


----------



## heartoflove

Have I mentioned staycation is fun? I can thrift without weekend madness and with no after work stress!

Yesterday's SA finds (I couldn't wait for half day Wednesdays. I needed a fix.)...



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Still has it's tags - jcrew sweatshirt for $5




	

		
			
		

		
	
 emporio Armani shirt $4




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Jil Sander stretch button down $4



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Club Monaco silk dress $5




	

		
			
		

		
	
AG cords $2.50


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.



CONGRATS...great find!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> CONGRATS...great find!



Thank you!!!


----------



## storeberry

magdalinka said:


> Hi TPFs. I have had the most disappointing day today. I feel like I could cry. I know you guys will understand.
> 2 days ago I snagged an amazing Chanel bag for only $185 on the bay, I could not believe my luck. The seller emailed me right away saying she will mail the bag tomorrow (meaning today). Today she emails me again saying the bag was a gift from her fiancé and he got upset when he found out she sold a $2400 bag for so little. So she cancelled the transaction.
> I was so disappointed, I nearly cried. I had been day dreaming about that bag since I saw it, thinking I will carry it to the Christmas party and maybe even wear it daily. I have no words...
> Here it is for reference.




Oh my, I would be so sad as well! Never mind, another bigger & greater bargain will come!


----------



## authenticplease

kcarmona said:


> Scored this gorgeous crossbody croc Longchamp at a consignment store near my house today. It's a very hit or miss type place but I'm really excited about this bag! I paid $50 and it's in great condition with the dustbag. Also got this cute silk DKNY button down for $8! And not pictured but a Haute Hippie dress for $20 with the tags attached that say $150!
> 
> View attachment 2716829
> 
> View attachment 2716830


. What a gorgeous LC bag!  And I adore polka dots, especially DKNY!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.



You are really scoring lately.....I love it!!




magdalinka said:


> Hi TPFs. I have had the most disappointing day today. I feel like I could cry. I know you guys will understand.
> 2 days ago I snagged an amazing Chanel bag for only $185 on the bay, I could not believe my luck. The seller emailed me right away saying she will mail the bag tomorrow (meaning today). Today she emails me again saying the bag was a gift from her fiancé and he got upset when he found out she sold a $2400 bag for so little. So she cancelled the transaction.
> I was so disappointed, I nearly cried. I had been day dreaming about that bag since I saw it, thinking I will carry it to the Christmas party and maybe even wear it daily. I have no words...
> Here it is for reference.
> View attachment 2718161



  I am so sorry this happened to you.  I'm sending you positive thrift thoughts for something MUCH better to come along!!


----------



## authenticplease

heartoflove said:


> Last week I went to a GW I rarely frequent because it's on the upper west side, but I had a work event to go to so i popped in afterwards since I was in the area. This GW is supposed to be 'boutique' and with higher pieces than others (another reason I don't frequent it) but they somehow missed all this.
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pics. iPads take worse pics than an iPhone)
> 
> View attachment 2718383
> View attachment 2718384
> View attachment 2718385
> 
> Alexander McQueen! About 13.50. It's a semi shimmery black tweed. So ooh la la.
> 
> View attachment 2718386
> 
> Two horsebit gucci ties and a Ferre tie - each coming out to 2.43. I saw the horsebit pattern amongst the piles so I rushed over. Yay for these ties. They always get me a decent ROI on eBay. Over the last year I've sold and found many an Hermes tie. Always makes me smile. My local SA had three last year and I paid 50 cents each for them.
> 
> More goodies to come!



 

I would have had to run pay for that incredible jacket immediately and put it in my oversized purse just to get my excitement under control!! 

And I love that you do ROI pieces......I always look for a way to fund a frivolous 'something' that I can't get out of my head but can't come to terms with paying retail for. New Math always makes perfect sense to me to justify!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I cannot seem to multi-quote or even quote right now. Not sure what the deal is.

kcarmona - Great price on the Alexander McQueen fragrance set. Yes, I would have gotten the 2nd one for a gift! Because there is no way I would be parting with the first one! Love the Longchamp bag. The pattern looks beautiful on that color.

creativelyswank - Love the Nicole Miller dress! Beautiful, fun print & I bet it looks gorgeous on. Trina Turk makes some cute tops. Both pieces were good buys. As much as we would all love to get designer things for $5 or less, if you can get it for 80% off or more & you love it it was worth it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

krissieno.5 - What a score on that LV toiletry bag! It looks like a very stylish, useful bag.

magdalinka - So sorry about the Chanel bag. That would have been an amazing, almost unheard of price for a non vintage bag. Maybe the fiancee knew more about fashion than she did. Maybe he buys everything for her & she really had no concept of pricing. I wish you more fabulous buys to make up for it!

heartoflove - The McQueen jacket left me speechless! Gorgeous. LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Creativelyswank

LuxeDeb said:


> I cannot seem to multi-quote or even quote right now. Not sure what the deal is.
> 
> kcarmona - Great price on the Alexander McQueen fragrance set. Yes, I would have gotten the 2nd one for a gift! Because there is no way I would be parting with the first one! Love the Longchamp bag. The pattern looks beautiful on that color.
> 
> creativelyswank - Love the Nicole Miller dress! Beautiful, fun print & I bet it looks gorgeous on. Trina Turk makes some cute tops. Both pieces were good buys. As much as we would all love to get designer things for $5 or less, if you can get it for 80% off or more & you love it it was worth it!




Thank you very much, I'm excited to wear the Trina tomorrow night to a burlesque show.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my recent consignment shop deals. Love it when consignment shop do their seasonal clearances!

Miu Miu shimmery strapless dress $45




Prada skirt. It has a great detachable belt (as if I need more belts after my big score) $21




Versace skirt w/leather trim $21. Blumarine cut velvet skirt $33




Jean Paul Gaultier skirt $21




Isabel Marant silk skirt NWT $30. Red Valentino pants $19.50


----------



## kcarmona

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent consignment shop deals. Love it when consignment shop do their seasonal clearances!
> 
> Miu Miu shimmery strapless dress $45
> View attachment 2718956
> View attachment 2718957
> 
> 
> Prada skirt. It has a great detachable belt (as if I need more belts after my big score) $21
> View attachment 2718958
> View attachment 2718959
> 
> 
> Versace skirt w/leather trim $21. Blumarine cut velvet skirt $33
> View attachment 2718960
> View attachment 2718961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier skirt $21
> View attachment 2718962
> View attachment 2718963
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant silk skirt NWT $30. Red Valentino pants $19.50
> View attachment 2718968
> View attachment 2718969




WOW that Gaultier skirt is insanely beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## baglover2013

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent consignment shop deals. Love it when consignment shop do their seasonal clearances!
> 
> Miu Miu shimmery strapless dress $45
> View attachment 2718956
> View attachment 2718957
> 
> 
> Prada skirt. It has a great detachable belt (as if I need more belts after my big score) $21
> View attachment 2718958
> View attachment 2718959
> 
> 
> Versace skirt w/leather trim $21. Blumarine cut velvet skirt $33
> View attachment 2718960
> View attachment 2718961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier skirt $21
> View attachment 2718962
> View attachment 2718963
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant silk skirt NWT $30. Red Valentino pants $19.50
> View attachment 2718968
> View attachment 2718969



Wow!! I love all your finds. Where do you live? I can never find anything here that cheap.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

authenticplease said:


> . What a gorgeous LC bag!  And I adore polka dots, especially DKNY!
> 
> 
> 
> You are really scoring lately.....I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry this happened to you.  I'm sending you positive thrift thoughts for something MUCH better to come along!!



Thank you!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent consignment shop deals. Love it when consignment shop do their seasonal clearances!
> 
> Miu Miu shimmery strapless dress $45
> View attachment 2718956
> View attachment 2718957
> 
> 
> Prada skirt. It has a great detachable belt (as if I need more belts after my big score) $21
> View attachment 2718958
> View attachment 2718959
> 
> 
> Versace skirt w/leather trim $21. Blumarine cut velvet skirt $33
> View attachment 2718960
> View attachment 2718961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier skirt $21
> View attachment 2718962
> View attachment 2718963
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant silk skirt NWT $30. Red Valentino pants $19.50
> View attachment 2718968
> View attachment 2718969



Dying over that miu miu dress! It's perfect!!


----------



## ladyash

Thrifted while I was back home and shockingly found some designer things! Bought a crazy looking Nanette Lepore blazer for 9.99, a T Tahari sweater for 12.99, and a Shakespeare complete works book from the 70's for 2.99. Will post pics tomorrow after work since I just got back to the city and am exhausted after unpacking and cooking for work tomorrow and still need to shower and figure out what to wear etc etc.


----------



## Raven3766

Today was a $3 belt day...Versace, Moschino, Prada....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-08/20140814_203735_zpskwnlzda6.jpg.html]






[/URL]


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent consignment shop deals. Love it when consignment shop do their seasonal clearances!
> 
> Miu Miu shimmery strapless dress $45
> View attachment 2718956
> View attachment 2718957
> 
> 
> Prada skirt. It has a great detachable belt (as if I need more belts after my big score) $21
> View attachment 2718958
> View attachment 2718959
> 
> 
> Versace skirt w/leather trim $21. Blumarine cut velvet skirt $33
> View attachment 2718960
> View attachment 2718961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier skirt $21
> View attachment 2718962
> View attachment 2718963
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant silk skirt NWT $30. Red Valentino pants $19.50
> View attachment 2718968
> View attachment 2718969




Love it all! My favorites are Isabel marant, gaultier and those red Valentino pants!!'


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a $3 belt day...Versace, Moschino, Prada....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2014-08/20140814_203735_zpskwnlzda6.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Wow! So cute and so cheap!!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a $3 belt day...Versace, Moschino, Prada....
> http://



YAY for you!

EVERYONE...my ability to quote or multi-quote has been hit or miss in the last few days, so I know I've missed making some comments, but my thoughts are always with my Thrifty Friends!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> Wow! So cute and so cheap!!!!


 Thanks Pao


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> YAY for you!
> 
> EVERYONE...my ability to quote or multi-quote has been hit or miss in the last few days, so I know I've missed making some comments, but my thoughts are always with my Thrifty Friends!


Thanks Joodlz!  I don't even try multi-quoting anymore. Joodlz I am about to post my latest find. I think you will appreciate it.


----------



## Raven3766

I forgot the name, but it's going to be great for my ipad/laptop. Coach Berkley Field bag, $20...
http://


----------



## LexielLoveee

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a $3 belt day...Versace, Moschino, Prada....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2014-08/20140814_203735_zpskwnlzda6.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]








Gorg congrats 


@lexieloveee


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I forgot the name, but it's going to be great for my ipad/laptop. Coach Berkley Field bag, $20...
> http://


 
Awesome bag RAven!


----------



## mharri20

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a $3 belt day...Versace, Moschino, Prada....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2014-08/20140814_203735_zpskwnlzda6.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Love that moschino!!! Great belts


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> I forgot the name, but it's going to be great for my ipad/laptop. Coach Berkley Field bag, $20...
> http://



That's a perfect bag for an iPad or laptop!


----------



## Jltieman

Raven3766 said:


> I forgot the name, but it's going to be great for my ipad/laptop. Coach Berkley Field bag, $20...
> http://




Love love love! Perfect work bag!


----------



## jamamcg

I got some vintage vogues. 

November 1955. April 1959. February 1960. And March 1962


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> I got some vintage vogues.
> 
> November 1955. April 1959. February 1960. And March 1962
> 
> View attachment 2720243





Wonderful find. I would love to have these in my collection.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I got some vintage vogues.
> 
> November 1955. April 1959. February 1960. And March 1962
> 
> View attachment 2720243


 
Vogue Magazines, fabulous!


----------



## sacko

Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!




That's amazing!!! Congrats! What a score!!!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Moding shots with the Trina and my original 90s coach clutch.


----------



## sacko

Sophie-Rose said:


> That's amazing!!! Congrats! What a score!!!!


  Thanks!!


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> I forgot the name, but it's going to be great for my ipad/laptop. Coach Berkley Field bag, $20...
> http://



Awesome bag & nice that you can get a lot of use out of it.



heartoflove said:


> Have I mentioned staycation is fun? I can thrift without weekend madness and with no after work stress!
> 
> Yesterday's SA finds (I couldn't wait for half day Wednesdays. I needed a fix.)...
> 
> View attachment 2718418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has it's tags - jcrew sweatshirt for $5
> 
> View attachment 2718419
> View attachment 2718420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emporio Armani shirt $4
> 
> View attachment 2718421
> View attachment 2718423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jil Sander stretch button down $4
> 
> View attachment 2718425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Monaco silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 2718427
> View attachment 2718428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AG cords $2.50



Love the dress & those AG cords look awesome.



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent consignment shop deals. Love it when consignment shop do their seasonal clearances!
> 
> Miu Miu shimmery strapless dress $45
> View attachment 2718956
> View attachment 2718957
> 
> 
> Prada skirt. It has a great detachable belt (as if I need more belts after my big score) $21
> View attachment 2718958
> View attachment 2718959
> 
> 
> Versace skirt w/leather trim $21. Blumarine cut velvet skirt $33
> View attachment 2718960
> View attachment 2718961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier skirt $21
> View attachment 2718962
> View attachment 2718963
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant silk skirt NWT $30. Red Valentino pants $19.50
> View attachment 2718968
> View attachment 2718969



You always find the cutest dresses & skirts.



heartoflove said:


> Last week I went to a GW I rarely frequent because it's on the upper west side, but I had a work event to go to so i popped in afterwards since I was in the area. This GW is supposed to be 'boutique' and with higher pieces than others (another reason I don't frequent it) but they somehow missed all this.
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pics. iPads take worse pics than an iPhone)
> 
> View attachment 2718383
> View attachment 2718384
> View attachment 2718385
> 
> Alexander McQueen! About 13.50. It's a semi shimmery black tweed. So ooh la la.
> 
> View attachment 2718386
> 
> Two horsebit gucci ties and a Ferre tie - each coming out to 2.43. I saw the horsebit pattern amongst the piles so I rushed over. Yay for these ties. They always get me a decent ROI on eBay. Over the last year I've sold and found many an Hermes tie. Always makes me smile. My local SA had three last year and I paid 50 cents each for them.
> 
> More goodies to come!



Always nice when you can find something that they have no idea is worth something.



Creativelyswank said:


> Delurking to share. I found this cute Nicole Miller with tags for $62, and this Trina Turk for $22, not as good but I love it and I'd pay full price so it's a win for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2716825
> View attachment 2716826
> View attachment 2716827



That Nicole Miller is so stunning.



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Went to salvos today for 50% off and found another amazing item...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vintage LV toiletry bag!!
> 
> I have been wanting one for a while and I found it for $0.99. Yup less than a dollar!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% authentic. I'm so happy.
> 
> I also found these sunglasses- Illesteva "Leonard" for $0.50
> 
> I also scored Current Elliot skinny crop in dark cloud wash as seen on Gwen stefani and these amazing vintage decanters that I will use for my wedding and then a bar cart I guess.



Whoo way to stick it to the man haha!  I hope it keeps up for you.


----------



## elvisgurly

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!



Wow what a price & great find.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I forgot the name, but it's going to be great for my ipad/laptop. Coach Berkley Field bag, $20...
> http://



YAY!!! I already saw it, but YAY again. Not too many of these floating around...definitely not for $20...WELL DONE!


----------



## Tomsmom

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!


 

Awesome!!  Congrats!


----------



## Tomsmom

Creativelyswank said:


> Moding shots with the Trina and my original 90s coach clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720527
> View attachment 2720528
> View attachment 2720529


 

you look Gorgeous!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

elvisgurly said:


> Awesome bag & nice that you can get a lot of use out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress & those AG cords look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> You always find the cutest dresses & skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> Always nice when you can find something that they have no idea is worth something.
> 
> 
> 
> That Nicole Miller is so stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo way to stick it to the man haha!  I hope it keeps up for you.



Haha I hope so too. Thanks!


----------



## LisaK026

I've been gone for a while because I moved "home" to Coronado. It's a small place with two really dinky Thrift Stores. I was sad because Santa Barbara & Ventura have the best Thrift Stores. Then I left the Island to explore San Diego Thrift Stores. All I can say is WOW! I walked into the Goodwill in Downtown San Diego  (a quick trip across the bridge) and I thought I'd gone to heaven. Yesterday I went to Point Loma, where there are a bunch of them all in the same place.  Although I did become extremely aware of my out of control shopping habit, when I was packing up trying to figure out where all that stuff came from (and I have 42 unpacked boxes in my garage now). I did need some new clothes because it is so hot here.  I'll be keeping it under control, but I will still be out looking for those Chanel bags.


----------



## LisaK026

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!


Awesome find!


----------



## sushi255

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!




Very beautiful. Congrats


----------



## leavery@msn.com

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!



Amazing! Congrats


----------



## dactful

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!




Awesome find


----------



## Pao9

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!




Waaaaaaaaaaa????? Oh my oh my oh my!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

LisaK026 said:


> I've been gone for a while because I moved "home" to Coronado. It's a small place with two really dinky Thrift Stores. I was sad because Santa Barbara & Ventura have the best Thrift Stores. Then I left the Island to explore San Diego Thrift Stores. All I can say is WOW! I walked into the Goodwill in Downtown San Diego  (a quick trip across the bridge) and I thought I'd gone to heaven. Yesterday I went to Point Loma, where there are a bunch of them all in the same place.  Although I did become extremely aware of my out of control shopping habit, when I was packing up trying to figure out where all that stuff came from (and I have 42 unpacked boxes in my garage now). I did need some new clothes because it is so hot here.  I'll be keeping it under control, but I will still be out looking for those Chanel bags.



Glad you are back....we missed you!  I was beginning to think you and Laz were off thrifting somewhere together


----------



## authenticplease

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!



What an amazing find!!



Creativelyswank said:


> Moding shots with the Trina and my original 90s coach clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720527
> View attachment 2720528
> View attachment 2720529




Looking good!


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> I forgot the name, but it's going to be great for my ipad/laptop. Coach Berkley Field bag, $20...
> http://



That is a wonderful find......great tech bag!



jamamcg said:


> I got some vintage vogues.
> 
> November 1955. April 1959. February 1960. And March 1962
> 
> View attachment 2720243




How cool are these!


----------



## chowlover2

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!


 " dead  " Simply beautiful!


Creativelyswank said:


> Moding shots with the Trina and my original 90s coach clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720527
> View attachment 2720528
> View attachment 2720529


 You look gorgeous!


LisaK026 said:


> I've been gone for a while because I moved "home" to Coronado. It's a small place with two really dinky Thrift Stores. I was sad because Santa Barbara & Ventura have the best Thrift Stores. Then I left the Island to explore San Diego Thrift Stores. All I can say is WOW! I walked into the Goodwill in Downtown San Diego (a quick trip across the bridge) and I thought I'd gone to heaven. Yesterday I went to Point Loma, where there are a bunch of them all in the same place. Although I did become extremely aware of my out of control shopping habit, when I was packing up trying to figure out where all that stuff came from (and I have 42 unpacked boxes in my garage now). I did need some new clothes because it is so hot here. I'll be keeping it under control, but I will still be out looking for those Chanel bags.


 You are killing me, that area of the country is my fav in the US! Welcome back!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!



Congrats!! That's an amazing find!


----------



## sacko

authenticplease said:


> What an amazing find!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!





elvisgurly said:


> Wow what a price & great find.





Tomsmom said:


> Awesome!!  Congrats!





LisaK026 said:


> Awesome find!





sushi255 said:


> Very beautiful. Congrats





leavery@msn.com said:


> Amazing! Congrats



Thanks!!!!! just gave them to my Aunt, and she is so ecstatic, It fits her so beautifully with the lambskin leather!


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> "
> 
> You are killing me, that area of the country is my fav in the US! Welcome back!


Thanks. Have you ever been to Santa Barbara? It is SOOOOO much prettier than San Diego and it is not as *HOT*


----------



## JOODLZ

OK everyone...take your seats...again! Goodwill really goofed big time with a $17.99 price tag on this...Oh, it's been a banner year for me...THANKS to everything I've learned (and everyone I've learned from) here at tPF!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Thanks. Have you ever been to Santa Barbara? It is SOOOOO much prettier than San Diego and it is not as *HOT*


No, although not as hot sounds wonderful. What I love about CA is lack of humidity. I can't complain about PA this summer. Has been beautiful. The dogs have even been sleeping outside! I've never seen a summer like this, only about 5 days over 90 degrees. Usual weather is hot and humid ( like a swamp! ) No complaints about the summer vortex this year!


----------



## mharri20

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!




WOW!!!



JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...take your seats...again! Goodwill really goofed big time with a $17.99 price tag on this...Oh, it's been a banner year for me...THANKS to everything I've learned (and everyone I've learned from) here at tPF!!!




Love this bag!!!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...take your seats...again! Goodwill really goofed big time with a $17.99 price tag on this...Oh, it's been a banner year for me...THANKS to everything I've learned (and everyone I've learned from) here at tPF!!!


Prada baby!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...take your seats...again! Goodwill really goofed big time with a $17.99 price tag on this...Oh, it's been a banner year for me...THANKS to everything I've learned (and everyone I've learned from) here at tPF!!!


I think I need to move to FL to take part in this Bag-apalooza!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...take your seats...again! Goodwill really goofed big time with a $17.99 price tag on this...Oh, it's been a banner year for me...THANKS to everything I've learned (and everyone I've learned from) here at tPF!!!



Beautiful! I love prada bags!


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> No, although not as hot sounds wonderful. What I love about CA is lack of humidity. I can't complain about PA this summer. Has been beautiful. The dogs have even been sleeping outside! I've never seen a summer like this, only about 5 days over 90 degrees. Usual weather is hot and humid ( like a swamp! ) No complaints about the summer vortex this year!


I think we must have gotten your summer, it has been unusually  Humid since I got here.


----------



## scbear00

this thread is on fire!!  Chanel flats?  Prada bags?  guys...we rock.

A few recent additions to my closet...

Dries Van Noten Blouse nwt from my favorite consignment shop (it didn't sell and was moved back to their discount store for their animal rescue...75% off-- I paid $19)











Chloe merino wool sweater (same shop-- $31)






Blue Silk and White leather Mcqueen bomber jacket-- from the consignment store, but birthday courtesy of my boyfriend : )  I've trained him well...






Thrifted Ferragamo Purse, it looks like it has never been used.  Signed "Fierenze 17"


----------



## storeberry

JOODLZ said:


> OK everyone...take your seats...again! Goodwill really goofed big time with a $17.99 price tag on this...Oh, it's been a banner year for me...THANKS to everything I've learned (and everyone I've learned from) here at tPF!!!




Prada bag?? On my, you are on the roll Joodlz!


----------



## JOODLZ

mharri20 said:


> Love this bag!!!





Raven3766 said:


> Prada baby!





chowlover2 said:


> I think I need to move to FL to take part in this Bag-apalooza!





KrissieNO.5 said:


> Beautiful! I love prada bags!



Thanks ladies...I can't even count the number of fake Prada's I've seen over the years...but this one just felt right. When I saw it has a Lampo zipper, I jumped! 

Chow...come on down...I wish we could all spend a day shopping together, but you definitely don't want to be here THIS time of year...way tooooo hot and sticky!


----------



## JOODLZ

sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!



I think I missed this post...had to do some back-reading...WOWZA...these are GORGEOUS!



Creativelyswank said:


> Moding shots with the Trina and my original 90s coach clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720527
> View attachment 2720528
> View attachment 2720529



You look ma-aahh-velous! 



LisaK026 said:


> I've been gone for a while because I moved "home" to Coronado. It's a small place with two really dinky Thrift Stores. I was sad because Santa Barbara & Ventura have the best Thrift Stores. Then I left the Island to explore San Diego Thrift Stores. All I can say is WOW! I walked into the Goodwill in Downtown San Diego  (a quick trip across the bridge) and I thought I'd gone to heaven. Yesterday I went to Point Loma, where there are a bunch of them all in the same place.  Although I did become extremely aware of my out of control shopping habit, when I was packing up trying to figure out where all that stuff came from (and I have 42 unpacked boxes in my garage now). I did need some new clothes because it is so hot here.  I'll be keeping it under control, but I will still be out looking for those Chanel bags.



Hey...wondered where you've been...sending Chanel luck 



scbear00 said:


> this thread is on fire!!  Chanel flats?  Prada bags?  guys...we rock.
> 
> A few recent additions to my closet...
> 
> Dries Van Noten Blouse nwt from my favorite consignment shop (it didn't sell and was moved back to their discount store for their animal rescue...75% off-- I paid $19)
> 
> Chloe merino wool sweater (same shop-- $31)
> 
> Blue Silk and White leather Mcqueen bomber jacket-- from the consignment store, but birthday courtesy of my boyfriend : )  I've trained him well...
> 
> Thrifted Ferragamo Purse, it looks like it has never been used.  Signed "Fierenze 17"



Great buys! I've yet to see anything McQueen around here...the Ferragamo is beautiful!



storeberry said:


> Prada bag?? On my, you are on the roll Joodlz!



Thanks...I've had a simply amazing year!


----------



## sacko

JOODLZ said:


> I think I missed this post...had to do some back-reading...WOWZA...these are GORGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> You look ma-aahh-velous!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...wondered where you've been...sending Chanel luck
> 
> 
> 
> Great buys! I've yet to see anything McQueen around here...the Ferragamo is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I've had a simply amazing year!


\

Thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks ladies...I can't even count the number of fake Prada's I've seen over the years...but this one just felt right. When I saw it has a Lampo zipper, I jumped!
> 
> Chow...come on down...I wish we could all spend a day shopping together, but you definitely don't want to be here THIS time of year...way tooooo hot and sticky!


 I would love too! You need to come up to PA, we have had the BEST summer ever! Right now it is 82 and no humidity! Usually it is 95 and humid. They are calling it the  " summer vortex " LOL! I hope we have it every summer! 

I am in the process of scheduling spine surgery, the main reason I have been on the sidelines the last few months, too much pain to shop. Am hoping to be up to shopping speed come Nov. Believe me, it is killing me and my BFF.


----------



## jamamcg

I know some of us on here are avid embroiderers so I had to share here. My work has been featured in a book on appliqué


----------



## chowlover2

Congrats Jama, that is wonderful news. We are so proud of you! :urock:


----------



## Tomsmom

Congratulations Jama!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

authenticplease said:


> What an amazing find!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good!







Tomsmom said:


> you look Gorgeous!




Thank you both


----------



## Creativelyswank

JOODLZ said:


> I think I missed this post...had to do some back-reading...WOWZA...these are GORGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> You look ma-aahh-velous!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...wondered where you've been...sending Chanel luck
> 
> 
> 
> Great buys! I've yet to see anything McQueen around here...the Ferragamo is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...I've had a simply amazing year!




Aww thanks &#128522;


----------



## jamamcg

Thanks chow and tomsmom. 

The only bad thing is one of the captions is wrong, there is nothing I can do now.


----------



## Raven3766

Wow Jama! That is great! Congratulations.....


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Congrats ladies! Insanely jealous of all the designer goodies that have been popping up. I've been striking out on the shopping front left and right. I thrifted with my SIL last week and all I found were a couple of American Girl dolls for $3 and $4 each and a Lilly Pulitzer case for my DDs touchpad for $2.











I am so overdue for a Chanel or Prada...you hear me thrift gods??!!


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> I would love too! You need to come up to PA, we have had the BEST summer ever! Right now it is 82 and no humidity! Usually it is 95 and humid. They are calling it the  " summer vortex " LOL! I hope we have it every summer!
> 
> I am in the process of scheduling spine surgery, the main reason I have been on the sidelines the last few months, too much pain to shop. Am hoping to be up to shopping speed come Nov. Believe me, it is killing me and my BFF.



OOOHHH...I'd love to be somewhere where it's 82 and no humidity...but that's several months away here I'm afraid. Back pain is the worst!!! Good luck with surgery and recovery!


----------



## JOODLZ

My quote function is STILL on the fritz...why oh why???

Congrats JAMA...well done!

Shopinggalnyc...May the thrift gods smile upon you 

And everyone else...SHOP ON!


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> I know some of us on here are avid embroiderers so I had to share here. My work has been featured in a book on appliqué
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721948
> 
> View attachment 2721949



This is so exciting Jama!  I know you must be so proud....,.I am thrilled for you


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> OOOHHH...I'd love to be somewhere where it's 82 and no humidity...but that's several months away here I'm afraid. Back pain is the worst!!! Good luck with surgery and recovery!


Thanks! My multi-quote is on the fritz as well, I think it's a TPF problem.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Hello my thrifty friends...just popping in here to see all the thrifty goods of my ThriftingBFFs.  Its been forever since I posted pics but no worries, still thrifting over here in sunny CA.  As usual, I Love all of your finds


----------



## heymom

chowlover2 said:


> I would love too! You need to come up to PA, we have had the BEST summer ever! Right now it is 82 and no humidity! Usually it is 95 and humid. They are calling it the  " summer vortex " LOL! I hope we have it every summer!
> 
> I am in the process of scheduling spine surgery, the main reason I have been on the sidelines the last few months, too much pain to shop. Am hoping to be up to shopping speed come Nov. Believe me, it is killing me and my BFF.



Good luck on your surgery. I am a neuro RN, deal with these and other neuro surgeries everyday. Make sure to follow your dr restrictions after surgery and walk, walk walk! 
You will do great


----------



## chowlover2

heymom said:


> Good luck on your surgery. I am a neuro RN, deal with these and other neuro surgeries everyday. Make sure to follow your dr restrictions after surgery and walk, walk walk!
> You will do great


 Thank you! I am semi-freaked out, but at point where I can do next to nothing at this point. I so want to get back to a normal life! I love to walk, so that shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Thank you! I am semi-freaked out, but at point where I can do next to nothing at this point. I so want to get back to a normal life! I love to walk, so that shouldn't be a problem!



I hope your surgery goes well and you come back to thrifting better than ever!!


----------



## Tomsmom

chowlover2 said:


> Thank you! I am semi-freaked out, but at point where I can do next to nothing at this point. I so want to get back to a normal life! I love to walk, so that shouldn't be a problem!


 

Good luck on your surgery, everthing will go so smooth and you'll be wowing us with thrift finds like crazy!


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Good luck on your surgery, everthing will go so smooth and you'll be wowing us with thrift finds like crazy!


Fingers crossed! I like my surgeon, I have complete faith in him. I just can't live like this anymore. So frustrating, I can't wait to regain my life again!


----------



## Poth

LisaK026 said:


> I've been gone for a while because I moved "home" to Coronado. It's a small place with two really dinky Thrift Stores. I was sad because Santa Barbara & Ventura have the best Thrift Stores. Then I left the Island to explore San Diego Thrift Stores. All I can say is WOW! I walked into the Goodwill in Downtown San Diego  (a quick trip across the bridge) and I thought I'd gone to heaven. Yesterday I went to Point Loma, where there are a bunch of them all in the same place.  Although I did become extremely aware of my out of control shopping habit, when I was packing up trying to figure out where all that stuff came from (and I have 42 unpacked boxes in my garage now). I did need some new clothes because it is so hot here.  I'll be keeping it under control, but I will still be out looking for those Chanel bags.


 

*taking notes*

Which are your favorites in Ventura?  I'm either going to the wrong ones or go at the wrong time!


----------



## LexielLoveee

So this is deff not my typical treasure find but I thought it was so cute I had to get it at the goodwill..24.99!!! For this cute snowcone machine ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





@lexieloveee


----------



## chowlover2

LexielLoveee said:


> So this is deff not my typical treasure find but I thought it was so cute I had to get it at the goodwill..24.99!!! For this cute snowcone machine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724250
> 
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee


 That is adorable!


----------



## heartoflove

chowlover2 said:


> Fingers crossed! I like my surgeon, I have complete faith in him. I just can't live like this anymore. So frustrating, I can't wait to regain my life again!




Good luck chow!! Best wishes on a speedy recovery (I think you should do your walking therapy in a thrift store, hehe).


----------



## scbear00

Hey all!  I need some advice...my favorite hook up is having their big annual sale any my list of wants is unrealistically long.  I'd love to pick up a flip (to pay for the rest of my goodies : )), but I am having a hard time getting a good estimate of the resale value.  I've found a NWT Chloe Sally bag (one of the canvas ones) for $200 and based on what I'm seeing on ebay, this seems to be a steal.  Does anyone have a good online resource for estimating present market value?

I'm excited to pick up a few pairs of chanel shoes and louboutins for myself as well as the most fabulous lanvin satchel...but I'd like to pay for those with an income bag, of course.  Any help would be greatly appreciated and I look forward to sharing my steals!


----------



## magdalinka

Wow, this thread gets away from you quick...
Thanks everyone for your kind words. It was hard to get over my lost Chanel but I did it 



heartoflove said:


> Last week I went to a GW I rarely frequent because it's on the upper west side, but I had a work event to go to so i popped in afterwards since I was in the area. This GW is supposed to be 'boutique' and with higher pieces than others (another reason I don't frequent it) but they somehow missed all this.
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pics. iPads take worse pics than an iPhone)
> 
> View attachment 2718383
> View attachment 2718384
> View attachment 2718385
> 
> Alexander McQueen! About 13.50. It's a semi shimmery black tweed. So ooh la la.
> 
> View attachment 2718386
> 
> Two horsebit gucci ties and a Ferre tie - each coming out to 2.43. I saw the horsebit pattern amongst the piles so I rushed over. Yay for these ties. They always get me a decent ROI on eBay. Over the last year I've sold and found many an Hermes tie. Always makes me smile. My local SA had three last year and I paid 50 cents each for them.
> 
> More goodies to come!


That's an amazing MCQ jacket, I bet it looks simply gorgeous on. 


heartoflove said:


> Have I mentioned staycation is fun? I can thrift without weekend madness and with no after work stress!
> 
> Yesterday's SA finds (I couldn't wait for half day Wednesdays. I needed a fix.)...
> 
> View attachment 2718418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still has it's tags - jcrew sweatshirt for $5
> 
> View attachment 2718419
> View attachment 2718420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emporio Armani shirt $4
> 
> View attachment 2718421
> View attachment 2718423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jil Sander stretch button down $4
> 
> View attachment 2718425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club Monaco silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 2718427
> View attachment 2718428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AG cords $2.50


Nice finds, especially the Jil Sandler. So pretty. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent consignment shop deals. Love it when consignment shop do their seasonal clearances!
> 
> Miu Miu shimmery strapless dress $45
> View attachment 2718956
> View attachment 2718957
> 
> 
> Prada skirt. It has a great detachable belt (as if I need more belts after my big score) $21
> View attachment 2718958
> View attachment 2718959
> 
> 
> Versace skirt w/leather trim $21. Blumarine cut velvet skirt $33
> View attachment 2718960
> View attachment 2718961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier skirt $21
> View attachment 2718962
> View attachment 2718963
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant silk skirt NWT $30. Red Valentino pants $19.50
> View attachment 2718968
> View attachment 2718969


OMG that Miu Miu dress is stunning!!


Raven3766 said:


> Today was a $3 belt day...Versace, Moschino, Prada....
> http://


Nice belt finds, Raven! 


sacko said:


> Salvation Army- $6.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are in very good condition!!


 these are unbelievable. Amazing score!!


----------



## magdalinka

Ok, where did the multi-qote disappear to?

Joodlz: Amazing Prada find, looks pristine. 

scbearoo: great finds, especially the blouse and the Ferragamo 

shoppinggalnyc: don't you love coming across stuff like that for the kids? I scored a great brand new toy for a $1 for the 5yo.

Chowlover: best of luck, we will keep you in our thoughts


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Ok, where did the multi-qote disappear to?
> 
> Joodlz: Amazing Prada find, looks pristine.
> 
> scbearoo: great finds, especially the blouse and the Ferragamo
> 
> shoppinggalnyc: don't you love coming across stuff like that for the kids? I scored a great brand new toy for a $1 for the 5yo.
> 
> Chowlover: best of luck, we will keep you in our thoughts




Thanks, surgery several weeks off yet. I have to wait til lawn mowing season is over. I can't do my hand mowing, but can ride my tractor.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## JOODLZ

LexielLoveee said:


> So this is deff not my typical treasure find but I thought it was so cute I had to get it at the goodwill..24.99!!! For this cute snowcone machine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2724250
> 
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



I want a cherry one....PLEEEEEESE! This just makes me smile


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Ok, where did the multi-qote disappear to?
> 
> Joodlz: Amazing Prada find, looks pristine.



Multi-quote has been a PIMA for several days too...today is much better. Thanks...It's light as a feather. Looks like my TOP 5 might have to be 10  Now if I could just find a bag with an H on it...well, I can dream, can't I???


----------



## LisaK026

Poth said:


> *taking notes*
> 
> Which are your favorites in Ventura?  I'm either going to the wrong ones or go at the wrong time!


Old Town Ventura. There are 2 right across from each other, one is ARC. They are on the 200 block of East Main St. (The one across from ARC, which I can't think of the name) is where I found my $35 Authentic Chanel bag and my authentic LV bag. I always walked out of there with some treasure.


----------



## LisaK026

scbear00 said:


> Hey all!  I need some advice...my favorite hook up is having their big annual sale any my list of wants is unrealistically long.  I'd love to pick up a flip (to pay for the rest of my goodies : )), but I am having a hard time getting a good estimate of the resale value.  I've found a NWT Chloe Sally bag (one of the canvas ones) for $200 and based on what I'm seeing on ebay, this seems to be a steal.  Does anyone have a good online resource for estimating present market value?


I have always found Completed listings on eBat to be the best way to determine market value on anything.


----------



## Poth

LisaK026 said:


> Old Town Ventura. There are 2 right across from each other, one is ARC. They are on the 200 block of East Main St. (The one across from ARC, which I can't think of the name) is where I found my $35 Authentic Chanel bag and my authentic LV bag. I always walked out of there with some treasure.


 

Thanks!  Time to go shopping!!!


----------



## scbear00

LisaK026 said:


> I have always found Completed listings on eBat to be the best way to determine market value on anything.


Gah!  I had no idea you could do this...MAGIC.

Unfortunately (or fortunately?) only two similar-ish bags have sold, but none in the canvas/leather runway combo.  Fortunately, I love it...so keeping it wouldn't be bad either : ) Thanks as always ladies!


----------



## Raven3766

I found a vintage Cape Cobra...I think buffalo handbag for $2.25 today....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140820_1825522_zpsmzdaceiu.jpg.html]






[/URL]
http://


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I found a vintage Cape Cobra...I think buffalo handbag for $2.25 today....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 That is a very cool handbag!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Ladies, I think my luck has run out! 2 salvos, 2 separate days and not ONE thing!! I'm so disappointed!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I still cannot get multi-quote to work . Sorry if I missed anyone. It is a pita if you miss a day here.

raven - Love the belts! They are ALL fabulous. Glad I am not the only one scoring on belts.
sacko - Classic Chanel ballet flats. What a great find!
scbear- Love it all! BTW your boyfriend rocks 
jama- Congrats! That is so exciting!
joolz - Cute Prada!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are more consignment shop finds!

3.1 Phillip Lim top $14. Chloe top $15




M Missoni dress $45. M Missoni dress $37




M Missoni skirt $30. M Missoni skirt $33




Bottega Veneta hobo $300




Bottega Veneta large crossbody $215



Tracy Reese sequin/beaded top $21


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more consignment shop finds!
> 
> 
> I'm in love with the Philip Lim top and love love love the Bottega's. I saw a tote today for $40. (didn't purchase)


----------



## scbear00

Looking to poll the room folks...I am totally stumped between two purses and am not sure which is the better investment piece.  A prada cervo cross body satchel (brown) vs. a nwt chloe sally bag- striped canvas body with white leather trim.

Thoughts?  I am having a hard time evaluating resale (I don't know the specific prada style and there are no similar bags currently for sale on ebay nor any that have been sold).  I covet them both equally...but cannot afford both 

Thoughts?  Opinions?  Guidance?


----------



## scbear00

fyi- the prada is a tan cervo shine satchel


----------



## heartoflove

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more consignment shop finds!
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim top $14. Chloe top $15
> View attachment 2725440
> View attachment 2725441
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress $45. M Missoni dress $37
> View attachment 2725442
> View attachment 2725443
> 
> 
> M Missoni skirt $30. M Missoni skirt $33
> View attachment 2725444
> View attachment 2725445
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta hobo $300
> View attachment 2725446
> View attachment 2725447
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta large crossbody $215
> View attachment 2725448
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese sequin/beaded top $21
> View attachment 2725449




Loooove that Philip Lim top. Nice find.


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more consignment shop finds!
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim top $14. Chloe top $15
> View attachment 2725440
> View attachment 2725441
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress $45. M Missoni dress $37
> View attachment 2725442
> View attachment 2725443
> 
> 
> M Missoni skirt $30. M Missoni skirt $33
> View attachment 2725444
> View attachment 2725445
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta hobo $300
> View attachment 2725446
> View attachment 2725447
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta large crossbody $215
> View attachment 2725448
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese sequin/beaded top $21
> View attachment 2725449




That black bottega is so nice!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I found a vintage Cape Cobra...I think buffalo handbag for $2.25 today....
> http://
> http://



Wowza...this is gorgeous...congrats!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ladies, I think my luck has run out! 2 salvos, 2 separate days and not ONE thing!! I'm so disappointed!!



Sending you Thrift Luck!



LuxeDeb said:


> joolz - Cute Prada!



Thanks!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more consignment shop finds!
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim top $14. Chloe top $15
> View attachment 2725440
> View attachment 2725441
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress $45. M Missoni dress $37
> View attachment 2725442
> View attachment 2725443
> 
> 
> M Missoni skirt $30. M Missoni skirt $33
> View attachment 2725444
> View attachment 2725445
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta hobo $300
> View attachment 2725446
> View attachment 2725447
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta large crossbody $215
> View attachment 2725448
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese sequin/beaded top $21
> View attachment 2725449



LOVE Bottega Veneta...great stuff as always!


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ladies, I think my luck has run out! 2 salvos, 2 separate days and not ONE thing!! I'm so disappointed!!


No, your luck hasn't ran out. Give it a couple of days and go back. Try another place while you wait. Remember to discover new thrift stores; do an online thrift finder.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Wowza...this is gorgeous...congrats!
> 
> Thanks Joodlz, it's from Africa. They still make purses and I heard they can sell for a great price. Also, did you see my $7 Coach find. It was authenticated last night.


----------



## Raven3766

My new to me Coach for $7.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140820_1820092_zpscslziwzr.jpg.html]






[/URL]


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> No, your luck hasn't ran out. Give it a couple of days and go back. Try another place while you wait. Remember to discover new thrift stores; do an online thrift finder.



Good advice!! I will do that. You are so positive, raven!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> My new to me Coach for $7.
> http://


 

That is adorable! I love butterflies


----------



## LexielLoveee

Raven3766 said:


> My new to me Coach for $7.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ploads/20140820_1820092_zpscslziwzr.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]




Gorg 


@lexieloveee


----------



## LexielLoveee

18.80!! And best of all it was technically free since I had a credit at the thrift store. It's clearly a vintage ishh style but great condition. Can anyone give me any info on this bag, time frame etc? Thanks everyone for letting my share.  


@lexieloveee


----------



## rjshops

scbear00 said:


> Looking to poll the room folks...I am totally stumped between two purses and am not sure which is the better investment piece.  A prada cervo cross body satchel (brown) vs. a nwt chloe sally bag- striped canvas body with white leather trim.
> 
> Thoughts?  I am having a hard time evaluating resale (I don't know the specific prada style and there are no similar bags currently for sale on ebay nor any that have been sold).  I covet them both equally...but cannot afford both
> 
> Thoughts?  Opinions?  Guidance?


*Do you have pics of both handbags?*


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Got this Prada Vela Sport Semitracolla from a private sale for only $39! Color is Piombo (lead grey) and Nero (for the leather strap). Practically bnew, almost no sign of wear. 

I'm just really happy that it seems I always find great bargains on great designer bags! Love it!


----------



## scbear00

couldn't resist...had to buy both   Fortunately, I had a substantial credit so I got them both for $258


----------



## heartoflove

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2725940
> View attachment 2725947
> 
> 
> 18.80!! And best of all it was technically free since I had a credit at the thrift store. It's clearly a vintage ishh style but great condition. Can anyone give me any info on this bag, time frame etc? Thanks everyone for letting my share.
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee




Such a classic style - love it. congrats!


----------



## LisaK026

Poth said:


> Thanks!  Time to go shopping!!!


Let me know what you find.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza...this is gorgeous...congrats!
> 
> Thanks Joodlz, it's from Africa. They still make purses and I heard they can sell for a great price. Also, did you see my $7 Coach find. It was authenticated last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome...I love unusual leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me Coach for $7.
> http://
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did, I did...Congrats on a great bag at a wonderful price...I picked up a mahogany City Bag a few days ago for 8.99...$7 bags are getting pretty scarce
Click to expand...


----------



## JOODLZ

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2725940
> View attachment 2725947
> 
> 
> 18.80!! And best of all it was technically free since I had a credit at the thrift store. It's clearly a vintage ishh style but great condition. Can anyone give me any info on this bag, time frame etc? Thanks everyone for letting my share.
> 
> @lexieloveee



Beautiful bag...technically free is always good 



LVintage_LVoe said:


> Got this Prada Vela Sport Semitracolla from a private sale for only $39! Color is Piombo (lead grey) and Nero (for the leather strap). Practically bnew, almost no sign of wear.
> 
> I'm just really happy that it seems I always find great bargains on great designer bags! Love it!



Congrats...nothing better than great deals on great bags!



scbear00 said:


> couldn't resist...had to buy both   Fortunately, I had a substantial credit so I got them both for $258



BEAUTIFUL bags...congrats!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Scored these great shoes! Manolo's only 5.99 and others 10.99.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Pinkerlygirl said:


> Scored these great shoes! Manolo's only 5.99 and others 10.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727499


 
Super cute & what a steal!



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2725940
> View attachment 2725947
> 
> 
> 18.80!! And best of all it was technically free since I had a credit at the thrift store. It's clearly a vintage ishh style but great condition. Can anyone give me any info on this bag, time frame etc? Thanks everyone for letting my share.
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee


 
Ferragamo, always a classic!



LVintage_LVoe said:


> Got this Prada Vela Sport Semitracolla from a private sale for only $39! Color is Piombo (lead grey) and Nero (for the leather strap). Practically bnew, almost no sign of wear.
> 
> I'm just really happy that it seems I always find great bargains on great designer bags! Love it!


 
Great deal. Looks roomy!



scbear00 said:


> couldn't resist...had to buy both   Fortunately, I had a substantial credit so I got them both for $258


 
Both are great bags. If you cannot flip them, they would be fun to keep!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Twice a year I go a little nuts with handbags (consignment shops seasonal clearance). Here are a few more & in a few days I will post the rest 

YSL $190




Gucci (this is so buttery soft I am almost afraid to use it) $270




Marc Jacobs python embossed (it is a really dark forest green- which I wanted) $299


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> Twice a year I go a little nuts with handbags (consignment shops seasonal clearance). Here are a few more & in a few days I will post the rest
> 
> YSL $190
> View attachment 2727521
> View attachment 2727522
> 
> 
> H]



What gorgeous bags!!

The YSL is from 2009..... a mini / baby 'borsa majorelle' 

metallic (volcano) pastel multicolour (pink, blue, green, red)
green silk lined interior

YSL Paris 2009
Retailed &#8364;997

Yours seems to be NWT!.....yes?!


----------



## magdalinka

LAZZZZZ where are you? Come back, we miss you. 



Raven3766 said:


> I found a vintage Cape Cobra...I think buffalo handbag for $2.25 today....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


YAY multiquote is back! What a unique find Raven! 
Have been meaning to ask you if you ever carry the H bags you found. Or do they just sit pretty on a shelf as you treasure? Just curious. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more consignment shop finds!
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim top $14. Chloe top $15
> View attachment 2725440
> View attachment 2725441
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress $45. M Missoni dress $37
> View attachment 2725442
> View attachment 2725443
> 
> 
> M Missoni skirt $30. M Missoni skirt $33
> View attachment 2725444
> View attachment 2725445
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta hobo $300
> View attachment 2725446
> View attachment 2725447
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta large crossbody $215
> View attachment 2725448
> 
> 
> Tracy Reese sequin/beaded top $21
> View attachment 2725449


OMG thaat Phillip Lim top is gorgeous! Great BVs, too, I love how buttery their leather is, you can never mistake it for anything. 


LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2725940
> View attachment 2725947
> 
> 
> 18.80!! And best of all it was technically free since I had a credit at the thrift store. It's clearly a vintage ishh style but great condition. Can anyone give me any info on this bag, time frame etc? Thanks everyone for letting my share.
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee


That's a gorgeous Ferragamo and it doesn't look too vintagish to me. I would carry it. 


LVintage_LVoe said:


> Got this Prada Vela Sport Semitracolla from a private sale for only $39! Color is Piombo (lead grey) and Nero (for the leather strap). Practically bnew, almost no sign of wear.
> 
> I'm just really happy that it seems I always find great bargains on great designer bags! Love it!


That's a great find! Looks very nice on you, enjoy!


scbear00 said:


> couldn't resist...had to buy both   Fortunately, I had a substantial credit so I got them both for $258


Loving your Prada! I think if we saw pics we would have been able to pitch in on your decision. 


Pinkerlygirl said:


> Scored these great shoes! Manolo's only 5.99 and others 10.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727499


Great score on the Manolos, they look classic.


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Twice a year I go a little nuts with handbags (consignment shops seasonal clearance). Here are a few more & in a few days I will post the rest
> 
> YSL $190
> View attachment 2727521
> View attachment 2727522
> 
> 
> Gucci (this is so buttery soft I am almost afraid to use it) $270
> View attachment 2727523
> View attachment 2727524
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs python embossed (it is a really dark forest green- which I wanted) $299
> View attachment 2727525
> View attachment 2727526


OMG you are making me drool with the MJ, it's simply gorgeous! How can you resist all that goodness? I wouldn't be able to stay away.. And I seriously want that Gucci. All three look brand new and gorgeous.


----------



## heartoflove

LuxeDeb said:


> Twice a year I go a little nuts with handbags (consignment shops seasonal clearance). Here are a few more & in a few days I will post the rest
> 
> YSL $190
> View attachment 2727521
> View attachment 2727522
> 
> 
> Gucci (this is so buttery soft I am almost afraid to use it) $270
> View attachment 2727523
> View attachment 2727524
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs python embossed (it is a really dark forest green- which I wanted) $299
> View attachment 2727525
> View attachment 2727526




Pretty gucci! I'm loving that color and style. 



magdalinka said:


> LAZZZZZ where are you? Come back, we miss you.
> 
> 
> YAY multiquote is back! What a unique find Raven!
> Have been meaning to ask you if you ever carry the H bags you found. Or do they just sit pretty on a shelf as you treasure? Just curious.
> 
> OMG thaat Phillip Lim top is gorgeous! Great BVs, too, I love how buttery their leather is, you can never mistake it for anything.
> 
> That's a gorgeous Ferragamo and it doesn't look too vintagish to me. I would carry it.
> 
> That's a great find! Looks very nice on you, enjoy!
> 
> Loving your Prada! I think if we saw pics we would have been able to pitch in on your decision.
> 
> Great score on the Manolos, they look classic.




Yes laz where are you? I miss your funny commentary...and fabulous finds.

And yay for multiquote - which I finally figures out how to use &#128516;


----------



## heartoflove

Pinkerlygirl said:


> Scored these great shoes! Manolo's only 5.99 and others 10.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727499




Super steal!!! What a lovely classic pair of manolos!


----------



## scbear00

LuxeDeb said:


> Twice a year I go a little nuts with handbags (consignment shops seasonal clearance). Here are a few more & in a few days I will post the rest
> 
> YSL $190
> View attachment 2727521
> View attachment 2727522
> 
> 
> Gucci (this is so buttery soft I am almost afraid to use it) $270
> View attachment 2727523
> View attachment 2727524
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs python embossed (it is a really dark forest green- which I wanted) $299
> View attachment 2727525
> View attachment 2727526


Wow what amazing purses!  Yay for summer end consignment clearances!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Twice a year I go a little nuts with handbags (consignment shops seasonal clearance). Here are a few more & in a few days I will post the rest
> 
> YSL $190
> View attachment 2727521
> View attachment 2727522
> 
> 
> Gucci (this is so buttery soft I am almost afraid to use it) $270
> View attachment 2727523
> View attachment 2727524
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs python embossed (it is a really dark forest green- which I wanted) $299
> View attachment 2727525
> View attachment 2727526


 That Gucci!


----------



## authenticplease

Pinkerlygirl said:


> Scored these great shoes! Manolo's only 5.99 and others 10.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727499



What great finds!

I remember drooling over the Rossis when they first came out!!  Too speedy for me then


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Twice a year I go a little nuts with handbags (consignment shops seasonal clearance). Here are a few more & in a few days I will post the rest
> 
> YSL $190
> View attachment 2727521
> View attachment 2727522
> 
> 
> Gucci (this is so buttery soft I am almost afraid to use it) $270
> View attachment 2727523
> View attachment 2727524
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs python embossed (it is a really dark forest green- which I wanted) $299
> View attachment 2727525
> View attachment 2727526



Sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome...I love unusual leather!
> 
> 
> 
> I did, I did...Congrats on a great bag at a wonderful price...I picked up a mahogany City Bag a few days ago for 8.99...$7 bags are getting pretty scarce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say as long as you can get under $10, you've had a good day. I found a Dooney for $2.07.
Click to expand...


----------



## LuxeDeb

authenticplease said:


> What gorgeous bags!!
> 
> The YSL is from 2009..... a mini / baby 'borsa majorelle'
> 
> metallic (volcano) pastel multicolour (pink, blue, green, red)
> green silk lined interior
> 
> YSL Paris 2009
> Retailed 997
> 
> Yours seems to be NWT!.....yes?!


 
Yes, new with tags! $1350 US retail. Thanks for the super info !! I have such fancy pants style, I used it last night!


----------



## kcarmona

Moschino, Ralph Lauren and True Religion Jeans. All $4-$7. And I just had to show the butt of the Moschino jeans because they're too cool!


----------



## SEWDimples

LuxeDeb said:


> Twice a year I go a little nuts with handbags (consignment shops seasonal clearance). Here are a few more & in a few days I will post the rest
> 
> YSL $190
> View attachment 2727521
> View attachment 2727522
> 
> 
> Gucci (this is so buttery soft I am almost afraid to use it) $270
> View attachment 2727523
> View attachment 2727524
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs python embossed (it is a really dark forest green- which I wanted) $299
> View attachment 2727525
> View attachment 2727526



Awesome! You find the most unique items. Congrats!



kcarmona said:


> Moschino, Ralph Lauren and True Religion Jeans. All $4-$7. And I just had to show the butt of the Moschino jeans because they're too cool!
> 
> View attachment 2729666
> 
> View attachment 2729667



Nice jean haul. The moschino jeans are different and interesting. Congrats!


----------



## kcarmona

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome! You find the most unique items. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice jean haul. The moschino jeans are different and interesting. Congrats!




Thanks! I actually cut them into high waisted shorts and frayed them so now they're even cooler!


----------



## Raven3766

Today is the first day of school! To all mom's, I wish a great year for your children (babies). I'm jumping in with both feet, bringing fine arts experiences to my students. I'm soooo excited. It's going to be a great year!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say as long as you can get under $10, you've had a good day. I found a Dooney for $2.07.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the $8.99 mahogany City Bag, fresh out of rehab...along with a grey Signature Carly from GW Bargain Barn for $1.00! The siggy one was a hot mess, but cleaned up really well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> LAZZZZZ where are you? Come back, we miss you.
> 
> 
> YAY multiquote is back! What a unique find Raven!
> Have been meaning to ask you if you ever carry the H bags you found. Or do they just sit pretty on a shelf as you treasure? Just curious.
> 
> I keep two sitting pretty on the shelf.


----------



## chowlover2

Come here pretty Laz!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
we're trying our best to entice you to come home!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

JOODLZ said:


> Congrats...nothing better than great deals on great bags!




Thanks!  The minute my friend (the seller) handed it to me, I told her it's sold! Couldn't pass up such a great deal! &#128150;




LuxeDeb said:


> Great deal. Looks roomy




Yes, it is! Great everyday bag -- lightweight and holds a lot!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

JOODLZ said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the $8.99 mahogany City Bag, fresh out of rehab...along with a grey Signature Carly from GW Bargain Barn for $1.00! The siggy one was a hot mess, but cleaned up really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great find!!! Love both of your bags. Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## authenticplease

chowlover2 said:


> Come here pretty Laz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732984
> View attachment 2732985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're trying our best to entice you to come home!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



Since we are enticing Laz back....and the chicken & cat photos are the bait......I have one to contribute


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the $8.99 mahogany City Bag, fresh out of rehab...along with a grey Signature Carly from GW Bargain Barn for $1.00! The siggy one was a hot mess, but cleaned up really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joodlz, You are the rehab queen!  I love to see the results when you get ahold of a 'hot mess' bag!!
> 
> Edit:  I think my quote didn't quote correctly
Click to expand...


----------



## magdalinka

Lmao authenticplease and chowlover. I have one too: 
View attachment 2733612


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I think it was Lisa who recently moved to Coronado (I went to Mar Vista High in Imperial Beach!) I found a groupon for 50% Salvos http://www.groupon.com/deals/salvation-army-family-store-1

I'm down in San Diego this weekend, but I'm not sure if I will have time to go digging.


----------



## magdalinka

Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever. 
Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.


 

Congratulations!!!  Wonderful news


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.



Congrats magda!!! That's wonderful.


----------



## rjshops

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever. Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.



*Magdalinka: Congrats to you and your family on the new arrival and thanks for taking the time to share this wonderful news with us*.


----------



## kcf68

Congrats Magda!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.




Congrats Magda!!!  My little one shares a birthday with her!  Best wishes to you and yours&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SouthTampa

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.


How wonderful!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.



So excited that she decided to join you early!  Congratulations to you and your family on such a blessing.......


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

authenticplease said:


> Since we are enticing Laz back....and the chicken & cat photos are the bait......I have one to contribute



Lololzzz!!!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.



Wow! Congratulations on your little bundle of joy and Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> dear tpfs, i have great news. Some of you may know that i was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the virgos on this thread, i remember we had lots of them around.


 
congratulations magda!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

authenticplease said:


> Since we are enticing Laz back....and the chicken & cat photos are the bait......I have one to contribute




Awwwww!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.




What wonderful news! Best Birthday present ever Magda!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## JOODLZ

chowlover2 said:


> Come here pretty Laz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732984
> View attachment 2732985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're trying our best to entice you to come home!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!



Aaawww how sweet...gosh, I hope Laz sees this!



LVintage_LVoe said:


> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great find!!! Love both of your bags. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> authenticplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are enticing Laz back....and the chicken & cat photos are the bait......I have one to contribute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did a double-take on this one
> 
> 
> 
> authenticplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOODLZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joodlz, You are the rehab queen!  I love to see the results when you get ahold of a 'hot mess' bag!!
> 
> Edit:  I think my quote didn't quote correctly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks...I love a good challenge now and then!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.



YAY for you and baby girl...congrats


----------



## storeberry

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.




Congrats mag!!! Enjoy your time with your precious!


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you all for your very sweet comments. I  my PF buddies


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

chowlover2 said:


> Come here pretty Laz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732984
> View attachment 2732985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're trying our best to entice you to come home!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!





authenticplease said:


> Since we are enticing Laz back....and the chicken & cat photos are the bait......I have one to contribute





magdalinka said:


> Lmao authenticplease and chowlover. I have one too:
> View attachment 2733612





authenticplease said:


> So excited that she decided to join you early!  Congratulations to you and your family on such a blessing.......



 Hey TPF ladies ....too funny!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> Moschino, Ralph Lauren and True Religion Jeans. All $4-$7. And I just had to show the butt of the Moschino jeans because they're too cool!
> 
> View attachment 2729666
> 
> View attachment 2729667


 
Great finds! Those Moschino jeans are super cute & I bet they are adorable as shorts!



magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.


 

Congratulations!!!! That is such wonderful news. Babies are such a blessing


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have been shopping the consignment shop sales like crazy lately! Here are more of my deals-

Mulberry clutch $190



Gucci handbag (could not resist the pink GG) $285. Valentino silk blouse $21




 Versace silk knit skirt $21. Prada skirt $19




Shoshanna silk dress $14.



Bottega Veneta pumps $30



Ferragamo handbag (it is a beautiful periwinkle blue) $60


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

LuxeDeb said:


> I have been shopping the consignment shop sales like crazy lately! Here are more of my deals-
> 
> Mulberry clutch $190
> View attachment 2734395
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag (could not resist the pink GG) $285. Valentino silk blouse $21
> View attachment 2734396
> View attachment 2734397
> 
> 
> Versace silk knit skirt $21. Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2734399
> View attachment 2734400
> 
> 
> Shoshanna silk dress $14.
> View attachment 2734398
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta pumps $30
> View attachment 2734401
> 
> 
> Ferragamo handbag (it is a beautiful periwinkle blue) $60
> View attachment 2734402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734404
> View attachment 2734405




Great finds!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

LuxeDeb said:


> I have been shopping the consignment shop sales like crazy lately! Here are more of my deals-
> 
> Mulberry clutch $190
> View attachment 2734395
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag (could not resist the pink GG) $285. Valentino silk blouse $21
> View attachment 2734396
> View attachment 2734397
> 
> 
> Versace silk knit skirt $21. Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2734399
> View attachment 2734400
> 
> 
> Shoshanna silk dress $14.
> View attachment 2734398
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta pumps $30
> View attachment 2734401
> 
> 
> Ferragamo handbag (it is a beautiful periwinkle blue) $60
> View attachment 2734402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734404
> View attachment 2734405



Wow great finds...that Gucci bag is a steal!!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I have been shopping the consignment shop sales like crazy lately! Here are more of my deals-
> 
> Mulberry clutch $190
> View attachment 2734395
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag (could not resist the pink GG) $285. Valentino silk blouse $21
> View attachment 2734396
> View attachment 2734397
> 
> 
> Versace silk knit skirt $21. Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2734399
> View attachment 2734400
> 
> 
> Shoshanna silk dress $14.
> View attachment 2734398
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta pumps $30
> View attachment 2734401
> 
> 
> Ferragamo handbag (it is a beautiful periwinkle blue) $60
> View attachment 2734402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734404
> View attachment 2734405


 

Awesome haul!  LOve the Ferragamo!


----------



## jamamcg

Magdalena Huge congratulations on the new arrival. Another Virgo . 


A small find from today. Surprise surprise an other tie. £3


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Come here pretty Laz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732984
> View attachment 2732985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're trying our best to entice you to come home!


I bought that chicken purse for my best friend a few years ago. Too funny!


gottaluvmybags said:


> I think it was Lisa who recently moved to Coronado (I went to Mar Vista High in Imperial Beach!) I found a groupon for 50% Salvos http://www.groupon.com/deals/salvation-army-family-store-1
> 
> I'm down in San Diego this weekend, but I'm not sure if I will have time to go digging.


Yeah, it's me who moved back to Coronado. I didn't know you were from I.B. pretty close.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

LuxeDeb said:


> I have been shopping the consignment shop sales like crazy lately! Here are more of my deals-
> 
> Mulberry clutch $190
> View attachment 2734395
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag (could not resist the pink GG) $285. Valentino silk blouse $21
> View attachment 2734396
> View attachment 2734397
> 
> 
> Versace silk knit skirt $21. Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2734399
> View attachment 2734400
> 
> 
> Shoshanna silk dress $14.
> View attachment 2734398
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta pumps $30
> View attachment 2734401
> 
> 
> Ferragamo handbag (it is a beautiful periwinkle blue) $60
> View attachment 2734402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734404
> View attachment 2734405




Wowza!!! You scored!!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> I have been shopping the consignment shop sales like crazy lately! Here are more of my deals-
> 
> Mulberry clutch $190
> View attachment 2734395
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag (could not resist the pink GG) $285. Valentino silk blouse $21
> View attachment 2734396
> View attachment 2734397
> 
> 
> Versace silk knit skirt $21. Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2734399
> View attachment 2734400
> 
> 
> Shoshanna silk dress $14.
> View attachment 2734398
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta pumps $30
> View attachment 2734401
> 
> 
> Ferragamo handbag (it is a beautiful periwinkle blue) $60
> View attachment 2734402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734404
> View attachment 2734405



OMG...I would die for BV pumps...wowza on everything!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I have been shopping the consignment shop sales like crazy lately! Here are more of my deals-
> 
> Mulberry clutch $190
> View attachment 2734395
> 
> 
> Gucci handbag (could not resist the pink GG) $285. Valentino silk blouse $21
> View attachment 2734396
> View attachment 2734397
> 
> 
> Versace silk knit skirt $21. Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2734399
> View attachment 2734400
> 
> 
> Shoshanna silk dress $14.
> View attachment 2734398
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta pumps $30
> View attachment 2734401
> 
> 
> Ferragamo handbag (it is a beautiful periwinkle blue) $60
> View attachment 2734402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2734404
> View attachment 2734405


 What a haul!


----------



## scbear00

Finally received all of my consignment summer sale goodies in the mail : )

Chloe Sally Gold Frame "Sally" Bag.  Brand spankin' new with tags included! ($204 before credit, $58 after)







Prada Soft Calf Shopping Tote.  Also with tags and in almost perfect condition ($214)





Super cute brand new Chanel flats-- I'm not sure of the style though... ($122)






still waiting on my Alexander Wang booties to arrive


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Thank you all for your very sweet comments. I  my PF buddies


Congrats Madga!!


----------



## scbear00

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!


whoa crazy!!!  Congratulations, what a beautiful bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I have been shopping the consignment shop sales like crazy lately! Here are more of my deals-
> 
> Trying to catch up, love the Bottega's and Ferragamo handbag.


----------



## Raven3766

scbear00 said:


> Finally received all of my consignment summer sale goodies in the mail : )
> 
> Chloe Sally Gold Frame "Sally" Bag. Brand spankin' new with tags included! ($204 before credit, $58 after)
> 
> Prada Soft Calf Shopping Tote. Also with tags and in almost perfect condition ($214)
> 
> Super cute brand new Chanel flats-- I'm not sure of the style though... ($122)
> 
> 
> still waiting on my Alexander Wang booties to arrive


What great finds!!!...and great deals!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!
> 
> Shut the door! Sweet potato, pumpkin pie; a Bottega at that price, I would die!


----------



## Raven3766

I found Avery earrings for $4 and a Dior wallet for $2.50.http://


----------



## chowlover2

scbear00 said:


> Finally received all of my consignment summer sale goodies in the mail : )
> 
> Chloe Sally Gold Frame "Sally" Bag.  Brand spankin' new with tags included! ($204 before credit, $58 after)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Soft Calf Shopping Tote.  Also with tags and in almost perfect condition ($214)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute brand new Chanel flats-- I'm not sure of the style though... ($122)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my Alexander Wang booties to arrive




Chloe, Prada and Chanel, I die!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!




Gorgeous, I love that color!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Well, I got some information. It is not orange, but a red, a brick red. How did I miss that? Lol. A BV authenticator is calling it a Uluru.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...neta-4-use-proper-format-shown-851313-76.html

Orange or red, I am happy to confirm that she agreed it is authentic. Whee!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!



Holy Halloween!!! That's incredible!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

scbear00 said:


> Finally received all of my consignment summer sale goodies in the mail : )
> 
> Chloe Sally Gold Frame "Sally" Bag.  Brand spankin' new with tags included! ($204 before credit, $58 after)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Soft Calf Shopping Tote.  Also with tags and in almost perfect condition ($214)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute brand new Chanel flats-- I'm not sure of the style though... ($122)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my Alexander Wang booties to arrive



Loving all your finds! Looking forward to seeing the AW boots!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Man!!  You guys are on fire!!!!  I'm stuck at my parents house and haven't been able to leave to thrift!

Your finds are giving me the shakes LOL


----------



## Pao9

scbear00 said:


> whoa crazy!!!  Congratulations, what a beautiful bag!




Wow what a great looking bag and amazing price!!!


Magda! Congrats on the baby girl!!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

scbear00 said:


> Finally received all of my consignment summer sale goodies in the mail : )
> 
> Chloe Sally Gold Frame "Sally" Bag.  Brand spankin' new with tags included! ($204 before credit, $58 after)
> 
> Prada Soft Calf Shopping Tote.  Also with tags and in almost perfect condition ($214)
> 
> Super cute brand new Chanel flats-- I'm not sure of the style though... ($122)
> 
> still waiting on my Alexander Wang booties to arrive



Fabulous finds...LOVE the Prada!!!



2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!



Simply gorgeous...congrats!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Thank you everyone. Guess it was meant to be. If I had got my furniture yesterday, I would have missed this BV bag. It was just sitting there in the ts looking all purdy (sic) for me. Lol. I nearly screamed/fainted in the store.Haven't seen a Hermes scarf in a while.

I also got a 
*DYMO Desktop Mailing Solution Twin Turbo LabelWriter & Scale - Label Printer - B/W - Direct Thermal*



for $15.00 from that Saturday man. He wanted $30.00. It is in the box, looks new, I will need to download the software/drivers. I had a Brother QL-500 that I will be mailing to someone over the way as soon as I dig it out of my storage unit. Also, got a WestBend breadmaker, new from him for $5.00.  I know a breadmaker is a waste of counter space, but for $5, I had to have one. He had Oster breadmakers too, but I have so many Oster products. Do you remember me talking about him a few months ago? Only opened once a week. Sells Pottery Barn Jute rugs for $1. He gets stuff from the storage unit auctions and Bed Bath Beyond. There must be about 50 people there when he opens waiting to get in.


----------



## kcarmona

Second Time Around end of the year sale was amazing! Extra 70% off most of the store. 

Karl Lagerfeld Maxi Skirt WITH the tags! $50 





Valentino Cardigan $20 



Gucci Rubber Flats $10 



Alaia High Waisted Wide Leg Pant $50


----------



## scbear00

kcarmona said:


> Second Time Around end of the year sale was amazing! Extra 70% off most of the store.
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld Maxi Skirt WITH the tags! $50
> View attachment 2736375
> 
> View attachment 2736376
> 
> 
> Valentino Cardigan $20
> View attachment 2736377
> 
> 
> Gucci Rubber Flats $10
> View attachment 2736378
> 
> 
> Alaia High Waisted Wide Leg Pant $50
> View attachment 2736379
> 
> View attachment 2736380


Second time around sale, best time of the year : ) GORGEOUS finds, the pants and skirt are so versatile!


----------



## heymom

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.



May you and your family always be blessed. There is no greater love, than a love for a child!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> Second Time Around end of the year sale was amazing! Extra 70% off most of the store.
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld Maxi Skirt WITH the tags! $50
> View attachment 2736375
> 
> View attachment 2736376
> 
> 
> Valentino Cardigan $20
> View attachment 2736377
> 
> 
> Gucci Rubber Flats $10
> View attachment 2736378
> 
> 
> Alaia High Waisted Wide Leg Pant $50
> View attachment 2736379
> 
> View attachment 2736380




 Wow! Nice! Was this in Miami???


----------



## kcarmona

Pao9 said:


> Wow! Nice! Was this in Miami???




This was actually at the Ftld location on Las Olas but there is also a Second Time Around in Miami, although I've never been to that one!


----------



## elvisgurly

scbear00 said:


> Finally received all of my consignment summer sale goodies in the mail : )
> 
> Chloe Sally Gold Frame "Sally" Bag.  Brand spankin' new with tags included! ($204 before credit, $58 after)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Soft Calf Shopping Tote.  Also with tags and in almost perfect condition ($214)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute brand new Chanel flats-- I'm not sure of the style though... ($122)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting on my Alexander Wang booties to arrive



That Prada is gorgeous!


----------



## elvisgurly

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!



Such an interesting bag.


----------



## JNH14

magdalinka said:


> Dear TPFs, I have great news. Some of you may know that I was expecting a baby girl on my birthday - 8/26. She came 2 days earlier and became my best early birthday present ever.
> Happy birthday to all of the Virgos on this thread, I remember we had lots of them around.




Oh, I have a birthday twin-I'm the 24th, too!  Congrats!


----------



## scbear00

Pao9 said:


> Wow! Nice! Was this in Miami???


my chanel shoes came from the south miami store


----------



## LisaK026

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!


OMG!!!!WOW, that's a find. Awesome price.


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you guys, you are all very kind and I am a lucky woman!

I must say I am in thrift withdrawal especially after seeing all the amazing finds on here. 
Must get to a thrift store ASAP!!!


----------



## magdalinka

scbear00 said:


> Finally received all of my consignment summer sale goodies in the mail : )
> 
> Chloe Sally Gold Frame "Sally" Bag.  Brand spankin' new with tags included! ($204 before credit, $58 after)
> 
> 
> Prada Soft Calf Shopping Tote.  Also with tags and in almost perfect condition ($214)
> Super cute brand new Chanel flats-- I'm not sure of the style though... ($122)
> 
> still waiting on my Alexander Wang booties to arrive


That is the prettiest buttery Prada EVER! Great deal on the Chanel flats, too. 


2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!


*picks up jaw from floor* this is an incredible find. Will surely make your top 5 for the year. I love the feel of BV leather, it is truly like buttah, there is no mistaking it. 


Raven3766 said:


> I found Avery earrings for $4 and a Dior wallet for $2.50.http://


Cute little Dior, Raven. Never heard of Avery, yet another designer to add to the list. 


kcarmona said:


> Second Time Around end of the year sale was amazing! Extra 70% off most of the store.
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld Maxi Skirt WITH the tags! $50
> View attachment 2736375
> 
> View attachment 2736376
> 
> 
> Valentino Cardigan $20
> View attachment 2736377
> 
> 
> Gucci Rubber Flats $10
> View attachment 2736378
> 
> 
> Alaia High Waisted Wide Leg Pant $50
> View attachment 2736379
> 
> View attachment 2736380


LOVE the Gucci flats, I would have snatched them up so fast.. Gorgeous Valentino, too.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> That is the prettiest buttery Prada EVER! Great deal on the Chanel flats, too.
> 
> Cute little Dior, Raven. Never heard of Avery, yet another designer to add to the list.
> 
> I think they are James Avery; I believe they would sign Avery in their early work...I could be wrong.


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> Second Time Around end of the year sale was amazing! Extra 70% off most of the store.
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld Maxi Skirt WITH the tags! $50
> View attachment 2736375
> 
> View attachment 2736376
> 
> 
> Valentino Cardigan $20
> View attachment 2736377
> 
> 
> Gucci Rubber Flats $10
> View attachment 2736378
> 
> 
> Alaia High Waisted Wide Leg Pant $50
> View attachment 2736379
> 
> View attachment 2736380



Great stuff...love the Gucci flats!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Brand spankin' new Gianfranco Lotti box calf bag. All tags $1345. bought for $175.
Goes perfect with my TB Revas...which cost a lot more. LOL!
St. Vincent DePaul Thrift Store.


----------



## authenticplease

skyqueen said:


> Brand spankin' new Gianfranco Lotti box calf bag. All tags $1345. bought for $175.
> Goes perfect with my TB Revas...which cost a lot more. LOL!
> St. Vincent DePaul Thrift Store.



  what a gorgeous, classic......amazing find!


----------



## chowlover2

skyqueen said:


> Brand spankin' new Gianfranco Lotti box calf bag. All tags $1345. bought for $175.
> Goes perfect with my TB Revas...which cost a lot more. LOL!
> St. Vincent DePaul Thrift Store.


 Gorgeous bag & shoes!


----------



## magdalinka

skyqueen said:


> Brand spankin' new Gianfranco Lotti box calf bag. All tags $1345. bought for $175.
> Goes perfect with my TB Revas...which cost a lot more. LOL!
> St. Vincent DePaul Thrift Store.




What a gorgeous bag! And I have those same revas


----------



## skyqueen

authenticplease said:


> what a gorgeous, classic......amazing find!





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous bag & shoes!





magdalinka said:


> What a gorgeous bag! And I have those same revas


Thanks girls!
My DH found the bag when he was dropping off some suits at the thrift store and bought it. He has a good eye for nice things!


----------



## authenticplease

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls!
> My DH found the bag when he was dropping off some suits at the thrift store and bought it. He has a good eye for nice things!




  that makes it an even better find!


----------



## Tomsmom

skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls!
> My DH found the bag when he was dropping off some suits at the thrift store and bought it. He has a good eye for nice things!


 

Yayyy for dh!!  Good eye for such a lovely bag!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> This was actually at the Ftld location on Las Olas but there is also a Second Time Around in Miami, although I've never been to that one!




Nice I will have to check it out!!! Thanks!


----------



## Pao9

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn. It is the closet thing I will have to a pumpkin because I do not celebrate Halloween. Lol. I probably paid more than the pumpkin, but I am also a sweet potato girl. Same color. lol. I can't find a style name... just 223377, look how much they are being listed for over the way!!




Does that say $695 or $6.95????? I'm confused??!?!?!?!? Either way it's an amazing deal! One of the best ones so far!!!


----------



## Pao9

scbear00 said:


> my chanel shoes came from the south miami store




I guess I'll have to stop by both of them!! How much were the flats again???


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Pao9 said:


> Does that say $695 or $6.95????? I'm confused??!?!?!?!? Either way it's an amazing deal! One of the best ones so far!!!



$6.98... I already sold it for $800. Lol


----------



## dactful

2goodeyestoo said:


> $6.98... I already sold it for $800. Lol




Kudos! Wow!!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

2goodeyestoo said:


> $6.98... I already sold it for $800. Lol




Wow!


----------



## skyqueen

2goodeyestoo said:


> $6.98... I already sold it for $800. Lol




Terrific...good for you!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

skyqueen said:


> Brand spankin' new Gianfranco Lotti box calf bag. All tags $1345. bought for $175.
> Goes perfect with my TB Revas...which cost a lot more. LOL!
> St. Vincent DePaul Thrift Store.



Gorgeous bag...I wish there was a St. Vincents here...used to go there when I lived in Indiana...great stuff!



skyqueen said:


> Thanks girls!
> My DH found the bag when he was dropping off some suits at the thrift store and bought it. He has a good eye for nice things!



Wow...he's a keeper!



2goodeyestoo said:


> $6.98... I already sold it for $800. Lol



Yowza...congrats!


----------



## skyqueen

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for dh!!  Good eye for such a lovely bag!





JOODLZ said:


> Gorgeous bag...I wish there was a St. Vincents here...used to go there when I lived in Indiana...great stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...he's a keeper!




Thanks, girls and all the proceeds got to charity!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

$20 not bad....found a bunch of vintage Salvatore's, rest were $10.


----------



## scbear00

Pao9 said:


> I guess I'll have to stop by both of them!! How much were the flats again???


122!  They were a steal.  They also had a pair of pewter colored camellia heels for 95, but they seemed to be a bit too scuffed.


----------



## chowlover2

Pinkerlygirl said:


> View attachment 2739057
> 
> 
> $20 not bad....found a bunch of vintage Salvatore's, rest were $10.




That's a steal!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## Raven3766

skyqueen said:


> Brand spankin' new Gianfranco Lotti box calf bag. All tags $1345. bought for $175.
> Goes perfect with my TB Revas...which cost a lot more. LOL!
> St. Vincent DePaul Thrift Store.


Beautiful bag, something new to look for.


----------



## skyqueen

Raven3766 said:


> Beautiful bag, something new to look for.


Thanks, doll!


----------



## LisaK026

Free People leopard print dress. $7 Goodwill


----------



## Daniac

Hi Gals,

Not sure if the LV is real but if it is it's a steal right now!  It's part of a lot in an online auction in Maryland that closes in a few hours.  

http://auctionnearyou.maxsold.com/v...es&sortlot=bids&sorthighlow=highlow&items=100


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> Come here pretty Laz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732984
> View attachment 2732985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we're trying our best to entice you to come home!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


 
Bwahahaa!   Hilarity!


And AuthenticPlease that Abercrombie "guy" is one hot ... pussycat!

I have been in decluttering hell, but the house is halfway done and my health is finally on an upswing!  I think I have curated my collection down and now need to do it again.  It takes time!  Lots of time.  Most of the stuff I bought early on is going and I have more focus while shopping the thrifts which is great!

I just found the entry to our septic tank yesterday (it was lost for 20 years .. noteven kidding) and that happened in a freak gardening "accident."  I couldn't figure out why my cucumbers in this one very warm corner were not doing so well.  I dug and found the pipe.  20 years .. I would say 17 teams of plumbers looked for it!  Victory!  So I thrifted this vintage dress ... for $1 ... 









very bright colors IRL

and this shell and real tourquoise choker throwback ...  for $1 (cause I am a big spender)





and ...  a book ...  (self explanatory really)





Mags huge congrats on your baby girl!  Virgos!  Love em!


(I have been gone so long I almost forgot how to post pictures!)


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Bwahahaa!   Hilarity!
> 
> 
> And AuthenticPlease that Abercrombie "guy" is one hot ... pussycat!
> 
> I have been in decluttering hell, but the house is halfway done and my health is finally on an upswing!  I think I have curated my collection down and now need to do it again.  It takes time!  Lots of time.  Most of the stuff I bought early on is going and I have more focus while shopping the thrifts which is great!
> 
> I just found the entry to our septic tank yesterday (it was lost for 20 years .. noteven kidding) and that happened in a freak gardening "accident."  I couldn't figure out why my cucumbers in this one very warm corner were not doing so well.  I dug and found the pipe.  20 years .. I would say 17 teams of plumbers looked for it!  Victory!  So I thrifted this vintage dress ... for $1 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very bright colors IRL
> 
> and this shell and real tourquoise choker throwback ...  for $1 (cause I am a big spender)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ...  a book ...  (self explanatory really)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mags huge congrats on your baby girl!  Virgos!  Love em!
> 
> 
> (I have been gone so long I almost forgot how to post pictures!)




I'm so happy you're back! Welcome home! I would so cartwheels, but am getting ready to get my spine fused shortly. Virtual cartwheels will have to do!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Bwahahaa! Hilarity!
> 
> 
> And AuthenticPlease that Abercrombie "guy" is one hot ... pussycat!
> 
> I have been in decluttering hell, but the house is halfway done and my health is finally on an upswing! I think I have curated my collection down and now need to do it again. It takes time! Lots of time. Most of the stuff I bought early on is going and I have more focus while shopping the thrifts which is great!
> 
> I just found the entry to our septic tank yesterday (it was lost for 20 years .. noteven kidding) and that happened in a freak gardening "accident." I couldn't figure out why my cucumbers in this one very warm corner were not doing so well. I dug and found the pipe. 20 years .. I would say 17 teams of plumbers looked for it! Victory! So I thrifted this vintage dress ... for $1 ...
> 
> very bright colors IRL
> 
> and this shell and real tourquoise choker throwback ... for $1 (cause I am a big spender)
> and ... a book ... (self explanatory really)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mags huge congrats on your baby girl! Virgos! Love em!
> 
> 
> (I have been gone so long I almost forgot how to post pictures!)



Hey Laz!!!!...cute dress and we are about to get chickens at school. The kids are going to take care of them and hopefully, so will I.


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Bwahahaa!   Hilarity!
> 
> 
> And AuthenticPlease that Abercrombie "guy" is one hot ... pussycat!
> 
> I have been in decluttering hell, but the house is halfway done and my health is finally on an upswing!  I think I have curated my collection down and now need to do it again.  It takes time!  Lots of time.  Most of the stuff I bought early on is going and I have more focus while shopping the thrifts which is great!
> 
> I just found the entry to our septic tank yesterday (it was lost for 20 years .. noteven kidding) and that happened in a freak gardening "accident."  I couldn't figure out why my cucumbers in this one very warm corner were not doing so well.  I dug and found the pipe.  20 years .. I would say 17 teams of plumbers looked for it!  Victory!  So I thrifted this vintage dress ... for $1 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very bright colors IRL
> 
> and this shell and real tourquoise choker throwback ...  for $1 (cause I am a big spender)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ...  a book ...  (self explanatory really)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mags huge congrats on your baby girl!  Virgos!  Love em!
> 
> 
> (I have been gone so long I almost forgot how to post pictures!)


 
Lazlo is back!!!  Love the dress!

Sorry about your health and septic fiasco but I'm glad you're back!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Ladies - it's been a looooong time but I missed you all! I wonder if anyone here remembers me  I've still been thrifting my little heart out, all over California, and now I've moved back to Tennessee! Dying for a thrift break - I'm sharing a car with my dear bf, and it's slightly killing me!! I did get a couple great finds lately that I'd love to share later - although the thrift stores in TN are mediocre compared to LA. Consignment store shopping is where it's at here 


I've missed you all!!!


----------



## lazlo8

ValentineNicole said:


> Ladies - it's been a looooong time but I missed you all! I wonder if anyone here remembers me  I've still been thrifting my little heart out, all over California, and now I've moved back to Tennessee! Dying for a thrift break - I'm sharing a car with my dear bf, and it's slightly killing me!! I did get a couple great finds lately that I'd love to share later - although the thrift stores in TN are mediocre compared to LA. Consignment store shopping is where it's at here
> 
> 
> I've missed you all!!!


 
Holy Moly Macaroni!  It's Valentine!  YAY!  Welcome back buddy!  Happy to see your good again!  




Tomsmom said:


> Lazlo is back!!!  Love the dress!
> 
> Sorry about your health and septic fiasco but I'm glad you're back!


 
Thanks TomsMom I feel much better these days and ...  yeah Victory is sweet for a girl when she finds the thing that none of the men could find!  Someone asked me why no one in Hubs' family wrote down where the septic tank was.  I said, "Um.  Lost City of Atlantis? Ruins scattered all over abandoned for no known reason. Missing socks eaten by Dryers?"



chowlover2 said:


> I'm so happy you're back! Welcome home! I would so cartwheels, but am getting ready to get my spine fused shortly. Virtual cartwheels will have to do!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!


 
HOLY moly oh no!  I know you were trying everything.  Tried everything huh?  Poor ChowLover!  I am so sorry to hear that but I pray it will make it better for you!  That is rough.  How's my Butter Beau?



Raven3766 said:


> Hey Laz!!!!...cute dress and we are about to get chickens at school. The kids are going to take care of them and hopefully, so will I.


 
Hi Raven!  Missed you while I was away.  I never stopped shopping of course.  Really insane to want to shop while you are unloading closets and sorting thru stuff!  At least it made me super picky!  

Chickens are pretty hilarious.  I'm looking forward to getting some Hubs eats so many eggs ... I feel badly feeding him crap eggs when we have a chicken coop in the yard.  Granted it is broken down and janky and a scary black cat lives in there with a graveyard of squirrel bones.  But ..  I can fix it!  Yes!


----------



## Tomsmom

ValentineNicole said:


> Ladies - it's been a looooong time but I missed you all! I wonder if anyone here remembers me  I've still been thrifting my little heart out, all over California, and now I've moved back to Tennessee! Dying for a thrift break - I'm sharing a car with my dear bf, and it's slightly killing me!! I did get a couple great finds lately that I'd love to share later - although the thrift stores in TN are mediocre compared to LA. Consignment store shopping is where it's at here
> 
> 
> I've missed you all!!!


 
Welcome back!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Thanks ladies!!!


I can't wait to get back to being active around here!  I've found some gems in the last year - and I've watched this thread, so I know you all have too!!!!


----------



## Pao9

lazlo8 said:


> Bwahahaa!   Hilarity!
> 
> 
> And AuthenticPlease that Abercrombie "guy" is one hot ... pussycat!
> 
> I have been in decluttering hell, but the house is halfway done and my health is finally on an upswing!  I think I have curated my collection down and now need to do it again.  It takes time!  Lots of time.  Most of the stuff I bought early on is going and I have more focus while shopping the thrifts which is great!
> 
> I just found the entry to our septic tank yesterday (it was lost for 20 years .. noteven kidding) and that happened in a freak gardening "accident."  I couldn't figure out why my cucumbers in this one very warm corner were not doing so well.  I dug and found the pipe.  20 years .. I would say 17 teams of plumbers looked for it!  Victory!  So I thrifted this vintage dress ... for $1 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very bright colors IRL
> 
> and this shell and real tourquoise choker throwback ...  for $1 (cause I am a big spender)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ...  a book ...  (self explanatory really)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mags huge congrats on your baby girl!  Virgos!  Love em!
> 
> 
> (I have been gone so long I almost forgot how to post pictures!)




You are back!! Finally! Great dress, it has a Romero Britto kind of style!


----------



## Pao9

ValentineNicole said:


> Ladies - it's been a looooong time but I missed you all! I wonder if anyone here remembers me  I've still been thrifting my little heart out, all over California, and now I've moved back to Tennessee! Dying for a thrift break - I'm sharing a car with my dear bf, and it's slightly killing me!! I did get a couple great finds lately that I'd love to share later - although the thrift stores in TN are mediocre compared to LA. Consignment store shopping is where it's at here
> 
> 
> I've missed you all!!!




Hey Nicole! Everyone decided to come back!! Good to have you here!!!! I've been in and out but everyone is still around!!!


----------



## Pao9

Hi ladies I haven't posted anything in a while and wanted to share my lastest, of course not in great detail but since I put it all together here is a pic!

Stella McCartney Falabella from consignment store $195

Hermes clic clac bracelet from eBay, authenticated for $120

Vince textured leggings for $7


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> (I have been gone so long I almost forgot how to post pictures!)





ValentineNicole said:


> Ladies - it's been a looooong time but I missed you all! I wonder if anyone here remembers me
> 
> I've missed you all!!!



Welcome back you two. I was gone for a while too. Laz I live on the other side of you now (South instead of North).


----------



## LisaK026

I didn't know Joe's (Jeans) made shoes. I found these at a Consignment store in Encinitas. I went exploring today. $20


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've been wondering what happened to you! Welcome back 



ValentineNicole said:


> Ladies - it's been a looooong time but I missed you all! I wonder if anyone here remembers me  I've still been thrifting my little heart out, all over California, and now I've moved back to Tennessee! Dying for a thrift break - I'm sharing a car with my dear bf, and it's slightly killing me!! I did get a couple great finds lately that I'd love to share later - although the thrift stores in TN are mediocre compared to LA. Consignment store shopping is where it's at here
> 
> 
> I've missed you all!!!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Holy Moly Macaroni! It's Valentine! YAY! Welcome back buddy! Happy to see your good again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TomsMom I feel much better these days and ... yeah Victory is sweet for a girl when she finds the thing that none of the men could find! Someone asked me why no one in Hubs' family wrote down where the septic tank was. I said, "Um. Lost City of Atlantis? Ruins scattered all over abandoned for no known reason. Missing socks eaten by Dryers?"
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY moly oh no! I know you were trying everything. Tried everything huh? Poor ChowLover! I am so sorry to hear that but I pray it will make it better for you! That is rough. How's my Butter Beau?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Raven! Missed you while I was away. I never stopped shopping of course. Really insane to want to shop while you are unloading closets and sorting thru stuff! At least it made me super picky!
> 
> Chickens are pretty hilarious. I'm looking forward to getting some Hubs eats so many eggs ... I feel badly feeding him crap eggs when we have a chicken coop in the yard. Granted it is broken down and janky and a scary black cat lives in there with a graveyard of squirrel bones. But .. I can fix it! Yes!


Butter Beau is wonderful! I'm looking at surgery as time to regain my life. Being laid up is no fun. 

Have you found any new cats? How are the remaining boys doing?


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't posted anything in a while and wanted to share my lastest, of course not in great detail but since I put it all together here is a pic!
> 
> Stella McCartney Falabella from consignment store $195
> 
> Hermes clic clac bracelet from eBay, authenticated for $120
> 
> Vince textured leggings for $7
> 
> View attachment 2740999



Loving that Falabella!!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Bwahahaa!   Hilarity!
> 
> 
> And AuthenticPlease that Abercrombie "guy" is one hot ... pussycat!
> 
> I have been in decluttering hell, but the house is halfway done and my health is finally on an upswing!  I think I have curated my collection down and now need to do it again.  It takes time!  Lots of time.  Most of the stuff I bought early on is going and I have more focus while shopping the thrifts which is great!
> 
> I just found the entry to our septic tank yesterday (it was lost for 20 years .. noteven kidding) and that happened in a freak gardening "accident."  I couldn't figure out why my cucumbers in this one very warm corner were not doing so well.  I dug and found the pipe.  20 years .. I would say 17 teams of plumbers looked for it!  Victory!  So I thrifted this vintage dress ... for $1 ...
> 
> very bright colors IRL
> 
> and this shell and real tourquoise choker throwback ...  for $1 (cause I am a big spender)
> 
> and ...  a book ...  (self explanatory really)
> 
> Mags huge congrats on your baby girl!  Virgos!  Love em!
> 
> (I have been gone so long I almost forgot how to post pictures!)



Hey Laz...welcome back...so glad you returned with a Chicken Book...I would expect nothing less


----------



## JOODLZ

ValentineNicole said:


> Ladies - it's been a looooong time but I missed you all! I wonder if anyone here remembers me  I've still been thrifting my little heart out, all over California, and now I've moved back to Tennessee! Dying for a thrift break - I'm sharing a car with my dear bf, and it's slightly killing me!! I did get a couple great finds lately that I'd love to share later - although the thrift stores in TN are mediocre compared to LA. Consignment store shopping is where it's at here
> 
> I've missed you all!!!



Hey you too!!! Wondered where you were...welcome back. Wow...CA to TN...glad you're still out there thrifting...show us the goods!


----------



## Tomsmom

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't posted anything in a while and wanted to share my lastest, of course not in great detail but since I put it all together here is a pic!
> 
> Stella McCartney Falabella from consignment store $195
> 
> Hermes clic clac bracelet from eBay, authenticated for $120
> 
> Vince textured leggings for $7
> 
> View attachment 2740999


 

Love the H bracelet and falabella!


----------



## scbear00

ValentineNicole said:


> Ladies - it's been a looooong time but I missed you all! I wonder if anyone here remembers me  I've still been thrifting my little heart out, all over California, and now I've moved back to Tennessee! Dying for a thrift break - I'm sharing a car with my dear bf, and it's slightly killing me!! I did get a couple great finds lately that I'd love to share later - although the thrift stores in TN are mediocre compared to LA. Consignment store shopping is where it's at here
> 
> 
> I've missed you all!!!


Not sure where you are in TN, but make sure that you make it to Nashville's My Sister's Closet in Green Hills (and ask to see their discount store in the back which is open on the weekends)!


----------



## scbear00

My last summer clearance consignment find arrived yesterday-- Alexander Wang Caroline booties for $29 

Too bad they are big big...


----------



## kcarmona

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't posted anything in a while and wanted to share my lastest, of course not in great detail but since I put it all together here is a pic!
> 
> Stella McCartney Falabella from consignment store $195
> 
> Hermes clic clac bracelet from eBay, authenticated for $120
> 
> Vince textured leggings for $7
> 
> View attachment 2740999




That Stella McCartney was a steal! You have to tell me what consignment store you went to!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> That Stella McCartney was a steal! You have to tell me what consignment store you went to!




Thanks! It was any Sisters Closet in Phoenix. Too bad they dont have cheap consignment stores in Florida!


----------



## Pao9

scbear00 said:


> My last summer clearance consignment find arrived yesterday-- Alexander Wang Caroline booties for $29
> 
> Too bad they are big big...




Love these!!! Super cute and they look brand New!


----------



## kcarmona

Pao9 said:


> Thanks! It was any Sisters Closet in Phoenix. Too bad they dont have cheap consignment stores in Florida!




Oh there's a My Sisters Closet in Ft. Lauderdale! I wonder how that one is.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

scbear00 said:


> My last summer clearance consignment find arrived yesterday-- Alexander Wang Caroline booties for $29
> 
> Too bad they are big big...



Drooling!!!


----------



## LisaK026

Pao9 said:


> Thanks! It was any Sisters Closet in Phoenix. Too bad they dont have cheap consignment stores in Florida!





kcarmona said:


> Oh there's a My Sisters Closet in Ft. Lauderdale! I wonder how that one is.


That is were I went in Encinitas yesterday. They had a gorgeous brown woven Bottega bag for something like $395. I'm debating going back to get it. I'd never been to one before (never even heard of it) Nice consignment though.


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> Oh there's a My Sisters Closet in Ft. Lauderdale! I wonder how that one is.




Wow I wonder if it's from the same people. I told them I lived in Florida and they didn't mention anything!


----------



## elvisgurly

Found a Philosophy By Republic shirt at GoodWill & almost found a Sisley jeans, but they were too small LOL.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Been awhile since I found something post worthy. Armani works for me.


----------



## JOODLZ

kcarmona said:


> Oh there's a My Sisters Closet in Ft. Lauderdale! I wonder how that one is.



There's one on Hilton Head Island (SC)...we go there at Thanksgiving. Lots of great stuff...jewelry too. Better thrifting at Off Island Thrift (benefits American Cancer Society) HUGE store...and a St.Francis Thrift too...favorites on my annual Thrift Tour


----------



## ValentineNicole

JOODLZ said:


> Hey you too!!! Wondered where you were...welcome back. Wow...CA to TN...glad you're still out there thrifting...show us the goods!




Thank you! And you know I will!!!




scbear00 said:


> Not sure where you are in TN, but make sure that you make it to Nashville's My Sister's Closet in Green Hills (and ask to see their discount store in the back which is open on the weekends)!




Oh my gosh I will! I haven't been there in 2-3 years, but my mom bought the most amazing Chanel ever there - and I've scored Bottega for like $7! Ahhhhh I'm so ready for a shopping trip!!!



 Hmmmm...I haven't picked up a ton this week. A couple skirts for work (Velvet and Juicy Couture) for $4 each...


But one thing I did find Saturday was a pair of Marni pants with tags from The Outnet for $21


----------



## ValentineNicole

PrincessDarbe said:


> Been awhile since I found something post worthy. Armani works for me.



Great scores! Those look like more modern Armani pieces, too. Beautiful!


----------



## ValentineNicole

scbear00 said:


> My last summer clearance consignment find arrived yesterday-- Alexander Wang Caroline booties for $29
> 
> Too bad they are big big...




Talk about a bargain!!!! LOL I have Hermes boots that I refuse to sell that I found for $25 that are roughly 5 sizes larger than my foot hahaha. So I know what it means to not want to pass up a deal!!!!


----------



## magdalinka

YAY!!! Laz & Valentine are back. 
Welcome back ladies, let's see all your thrifted treasures


----------



## LuxeDeb

I am back from Toronto. Value Village was a bust. I only made it to one consignment shop. The prices were too high & they did not have any end of season sales going on. 
But, of course, I have made lots of consignment shop end of season sale purchases here to share!


I cannot get multi quote to work again...sigh. Sorry if I leave anyone out!

jama - Another handsome tie to add to your fabulouse collection!
raven - Nice earrings. They look like James Avery. Love the Dior wallet! I have a matching handbag. The wallet is adorable, would have loved to have found it.
kcarmona - Karl Lagerfeld, Alaia, Gucci, Valentino......love, love it all!
skyqueen - This line is making a comeback. You scoring this NWT Giancfranco Lotti handbag is just amazing!


----------



## LuxeDeb

lazlo - What a steal on a real turqouise necklace. Love it!
pinkerlygirl - Those are super cute Ferragamo flats!
pao9 - Great stuff, as always. I have almost bought that Stella McCartney bag several times. I am too worried marks will show though. You got a great deal!
scbear00 - Love the Alexander Wang booties! I am a high heels girl for sure.
princessdarbe - Great score on the Armani! Great classics.


----------



## SoLovely

magdalinka said:


> YAY!!! Laz & Valentine are back.
> Welcome back ladies, let's see all your thrifted treasures



Hi Everyone,
What is in the air that so many of us have just returned?!?
I've missed you all! 
I am back with a question.  I just found a gorgeous Chanel belt, reportedly vintage NWT from the late 90's.  It comes with the original tag, in a box, with original felt.  How can I tell if it's real?  (After finding a counterfeit Hermes tie that was truly lovely, I've learned how genuine some knockoffs can look.)  Haven't found a comparable belt on the Chanel forum, although there is a similar, late 90's belt on eBay.  Any advice?


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't posted anything in a while and wanted to share my lastest, of course not in great detail but since I put it all together here is a pic!
> 
> Stella McCartney Falabella from consignment store $195
> 
> Hermes clic clac bracelet from eBay, authenticated for $120
> 
> Vince textured leggings for $7
> 
> View attachment 2740999


Gorgeous Pao! As always very stylish, making me drool over those H bracelets. 


LisaK026 said:


> I didn't know Joe's (Jeans) made shoes. I found these at a Consignment store in Encinitas. I went exploring today. $20


Those look so comfy and stylish. Who knew they made shoes?


Pinkerlygirl said:


> View attachment 2739057
> 
> 
> $20 not bad....found a bunch of vintage Salvatore's, rest were $10.


Good deal on the Ferragamos. 


lazlo8 said:


> Bwahahaa!   Hilarity!
> 
> 
> And AuthenticPlease that Abercrombie "guy" is one hot ... pussycat!
> 
> I have been in decluttering hell, but the house is halfway done and my health is finally on an upswing!  I think I have curated my collection down and now need to do it again.  It takes time!  Lots of time.  Most of the stuff I bought early on is going and I have more focus while shopping the thrifts which is great!
> 
> I just found the entry to our septic tank yesterday (it was lost for 20 years .. noteven kidding) and that happened in a freak gardening "accident."  I couldn't figure out why my cucumbers in this one very warm corner were not doing so well.  I dug and found the pipe.  20 years .. I would say 17 teams of plumbers looked for it!  Victory!  So I thrifted this vintage dress ... for $1 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very bright colors IRL
> 
> and this shell and real tourquoise choker throwback ...  for $1 (cause I am a big spender)
> and ...  a book ...  (self explanatory really)
> 
> Mags huge congrats on your baby girl!  Virgos!  Love em!
> 
> 
> (I have been gone so long I almost forgot how to post pictures!)


Thank you Laz , I am very glad you are back, we miss the hilarity you bring to this thread. 
Absolutely love that vintage dress, so bright, like a piece of summer placed on fabric. 


scbear00 said:


> My last summer clearance consignment find arrived yesterday-- Alexander Wang Caroline booties for $29
> 
> Too bad they are big big...


Gorgeous! And they look brand new, great score.


----------



## magdalinka

SoLovely said:


> Hi Everyone,
> What is in the air that so many of us have just returned?!?
> I've missed you all!
> I am back with a question.  I just found a gorgeous Chanel belt, reportedly vintage NWT from the late 90's.  It comes with the original tag, in a box, with original felt.  How can I tell if it's real?  (After finding a counterfeit Hermes tie that was truly lovely, I've learned how genuine some knockoffs can look.)  Haven't found a comparable belt on the Chanel forum, although there is a similar, late 90's belt on eBay.  Any advice?


Welcome back! 
Maybe you can post it here and we can all have a look? Many knowledgeable people on here.. ebay is a great resource, too. You can just look for vintage Chanel belts and see if any of them look like yours. Good luck!


----------



## SoLovely

Here are some photos.  The gold shimmers so beautifully, the weight feels solid.  It's also a perfect fit, and something I need.  Hope it's real!


----------



## magdalinka

SoLovely said:


> Here are some photos.  The gold shimmers so beautifully, the weight feels solid.  It's also a perfect fit, and something I need.  Hope it's real!




I am by no means an expert but a couple of things seem off to me. I don't see a Chanel stamp and made in anywhere (am I just missing it?) and the CC's are not interlocking properly. 
Hope someone else will pitch in.


----------



## SoLovely

magdalinka said:


> I am by no means an expert but a couple of things seem off to me. I don't see a Chanel stamp and made in anywhere (am I just missing it?) and the CC's are not interlocking properly.
> Hope someone else will pitch in.


I hope others pitch in, too!  There is NOT a Chanel/Made in France stamp.  Should there be on 90's belts?  It is returnable, if need be.


----------



## magdalinka

SoLovely said:


> I hope others pitch in, too!  There is NOT a Chanel/Made in France stamp.  Should there be on 90's belts?  It is returnable, if need be.




Pretty sure everything from the 80ies and on should have a made in stamp. 
Don't give up hope yet, let's see what the others say.


----------



## LuxeDeb

SoLovely said:


> Here are some photos.  The gold shimmers so beautifully, the weight feels solid.  It's also a perfect fit, and something I need.  Hope it's real!


 

I am so sorry to tell you, but it is a fake. I hope you can get your money back or that you have not bought it yet. Boxes and tags can be faked or switched. Real pieces for great prices are out there, so do not give up hope!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are more of my consignment shop deals from before I left for vacation. Stay tuned for pics of Alaia, Pucci, Vionnet & more! I am having to seriously purge my closet this week to fit stuff in 

Carolina Herrera silk dress $33. Derek Lam white sweater $21




Thakooon Addition dress $19




Thakoon tie dress $22. It looks fun on tied in the back because it blouses out, but it looks like it was meant to be worn tied in the front like this pic-
http://www.shopbop.com/draped-cocoon-dress-belt-thakoon/vp/v=1/845524441876395.htm 




Dries Van Noten wool halter top $18. M Missoni top $22




Dolce & Gabbana heels $50



Lanvin wedges NWT $65 (this was more than I wanted to spend, but I have been stalking them at Neiman Marcus Last Call for much more).


----------



## kcarmona

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my consignment shop deals from before I left for vacation. Stay tuned for pics of Alaia, Pucci, Vionnet & more! I am having to seriously purge my closet this week to fit stuff in
> 
> Carolina Herrera silk dress $33. Derek Lam white sweater $21
> View attachment 2745757
> View attachment 2745758
> 
> 
> Thakooon Addition dress $19
> View attachment 2745759
> View attachment 2745760
> 
> 
> Thakoon tie dress $22. It looks fun on tied in the back because it blouses out, but it looks like it was meant to be worn tied in the front like this pic-
> http://www.shopbop.com/draped-cocoon-dress-belt-thakoon/vp/v=1/845524441876395.htm
> View attachment 2745761
> View attachment 2745762
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten wool halter top $18. M Missoni top $22
> View attachment 2745763
> View attachment 2745764
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana heels $50
> View attachment 2745765
> 
> 
> Lanvin wedges NWT $65 (this was more than I wanted to spend, but I have been stalking them at Neiman Marcus Last Call for much more).
> View attachment 2745766




Great finds as usual! I have those exact wedges that I got a few years ago at NMLC for around $100. Great deal!


----------



## jamamcg

Here is a little something that I got as a birthday gift and it is not an empty box.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> Here is a little something that I got as a birthday gift and it is not an empty box.
> 
> View attachment 2747027



Ooh!! What's inside?


----------



## Raven3766

Had a fab day! I went into my favorite thrift about four months ago and they were selling a vintage Bucherer pendant watch for $159. I refuse to buy and I told myself I would find one for a better price. Well today I found one for $5....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140910_200203_zpsxvtib03k.jpg.html]





[/URL]
http://


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> I am by no means an expert but a couple of things seem off to me. I don't see a Chanel stamp and made in anywhere (am I just missing it?) and the CC's are not interlocking properly.
> Hope someone else will pitch in.





SoLovely said:


> I hope others pitch in, too!  There is NOT a Chanel/Made in France stamp.  Should there be on 90's belts?  It is returnable, if need be.





magdalinka said:


> Pretty sure everything from the 80ies and on should have a made in stamp.
> Don't give up hope yet, let's see what the others say.


The CC's look wrong (but I can't see them clearly) and it should have something that looks like this on it somewhere.


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> Here is a little something that I got as a birthday gift and it is not an empty box.
> 
> View attachment 2747027





KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ooh!! What's inside?


Chanel Boy Bag?


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> Had a fab day! I went into my favorite thrift about four months ago and they were selling a vintage Bucherer pendant watch for $159. I refuse to buy and I told myself I would find one for a better price. Well today I found one for $5....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20140910_200203_zpsxvtib03k.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://




That is really pretty!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> That is really pretty!


 
Thanks Pao! I've been noticing all of the fabulous finds, I just haven't had the time to post. The opening of school has been quite busy. We've been in three weeks, I haven't left early one day and have worked every Saturday and one Sunday. This week will be long as well. I'm working this Saturday. School has been in for three weeks and I am dealing with allergies and pre-burnout! I'm am tired!!!....sorry....venting...


----------



## chambersb

That's beautiful, Raven. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> Had a fab day! I went into my favorite thrift about four months ago and they were selling a vintage Bucherer pendant watch for $159. I refuse to buy and I told myself I would find one for a better price. Well today I found one for $5....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



That is so cute looking!  How old do you think it is?


----------



## Raven3766

elvisgurly said:


> That is so cute looking!  How old do you think it is?


 
Thank you, I am proud of it! No idea, haven't had a chance to research.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my consignment shop deals from before I left for vacation. Stay tuned for pics of Alaia, Pucci, Vionnet & more! I am having to seriously purge my closet this week to fit stuff in
> 
> Carolina Herrera silk dress $33. Derek Lam white sweater $21
> View attachment 2745757
> View attachment 2745758
> 
> 
> Thakooon Addition dress $19
> View attachment 2745759
> View attachment 2745760
> 
> 
> Thakoon tie dress $22. It looks fun on tied in the back because it blouses out, but it looks like it was meant to be worn tied in the front like this pic-
> http://www.shopbop.com/draped-cocoon-dress-belt-thakoon/vp/v=1/845524441876395.htm
> View attachment 2745761
> View attachment 2745762
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten wool halter top $18. M Missoni top $22
> View attachment 2745763
> View attachment 2745764
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana heels $50
> View attachment 2745765
> 
> 
> Lanvin wedges NWT $65 (this was more than I wanted to spend, but I have been stalking them at Neiman Marcus Last Call for much more).
> View attachment 2745766


 
What part of Texas you are in, and what are you favorite stores? TIA


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven that watch is gorgeous!


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Here is a little something that I got as a birthday gift and it is not an empty box.
> 
> View attachment 2747027



How can u tease us like that.....then disappear?!  We wanna see 



Raven3766 said:


> Had a fab day! I went into my favorite thrift about four months ago and they were selling a vintage Bucherer pendant watch for $159. I refuse to buy and I told myself I would find one for a better price. Well today I found one for $5....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140910_200203_zpsxvtib03k.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://



This is gorgeous!  How did I miss this post......that is a lovely find

I hope school settles down soon for you.  My kids are out for fall break next week.


----------



## authenticplease

And welcome back to the MIA ladies.....yes, Valentine, Lazlo, Solovely, Pao, PrincessDarbe..... I'm talking to y'all!


----------



## jamamcg

Haha ok hear it is. It's nothing big, but still chanel. Chanel card holder. And from my homework it was made 2003-2004 so it is 10 years old.


----------



## kcarmona

jamamcg said:


> Haha ok hear it is. It's nothing big, but still chanel. Chanel card holder. And from my homework it was made 2003-2004 so it is 10 years old.
> View attachment 2747887
> 
> View attachment 2747888




Beautiful! It looks to be in amazing condition for 10 years old.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Haha ok hear it is. It's nothing big, but still chanel. Chanel card holder. And from my homework it was made 2003-2004 so it is 10 years old.
> View attachment 2747887
> 
> View attachment 2747888




Very nice! It looks brand new!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> How can u tease us like that.....then disappear?! We wanna see
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous! How did I miss this post......that is a lovely find
> 
> I hope school settles down soon for you. My kids are out for fall break next week.


Thank you Authentic!
It may settle down eventually, but it's okay. I love my kids and wouldn't know what to do if I didn't have so much to do. We will have a break in November.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Haha ok hear it is. It's nothing big, but still chanel. Chanel card holder. And from my homework it was made 2003-2004 so it is 10 years old.
> View attachment 2747887
> 
> View attachment 2747888


 Very nice! Anything Chanel is a win-win!!!


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Haha ok hear it is. It's nothing big, but still chanel. Chanel card holder. And from my homework it was made 2003-2004 so it is 10 years old.
> View attachment 2747887
> 
> View attachment 2747888



That is a really cool card holder......it looks brand new too


----------



## ValentineNicole

Lol this feels crazy nostalgic - but I'm about to share my quick $20 thrift run!!! The bf and I popped into an Amvets store tonight for a little break, and here's what I found:

$9.98 - brian Atwood black ankle boots 





$4.98 - red virgin wool max mara blazer





$4.98 - non designer but uber cool mixed exotic skin patchwork purse. Definitely real!! I spy python and eel at least - anyone else?


----------



## ValentineNicole

jamamcg said:


> Haha ok hear it is. It's nothing big, but still chanel. Chanel card holder. And from my homework it was made 2003-2004 so it is 10 years old.
> View attachment 2747887
> 
> View attachment 2747888




Amazing!! How much was it if I may ask?


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> Had a fab day! I went into my favorite thrift about four months ago and they were selling a vintage Bucherer pendant watch for $159. I refuse to buy and I told myself I would find one for a better price. Well today I found one for $5....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



That is gorgeous!! I'm in love. Now I have to find one for myself!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Nice haul  I have those Lanvin wedges! I got them for 75% off last year at Nordstrom (not Rack) for over $200. $65 is amazing!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my consignment shop deals from before I left for vacation. Stay tuned for pics of Alaia, Pucci, Vionnet & more! I am having to seriously purge my closet this week to fit stuff in
> 
> Carolina Herrera silk dress $33. Derek Lam white sweater $21
> View attachment 2745757
> View attachment 2745758
> 
> 
> Thakooon Addition dress $19
> View attachment 2745759
> View attachment 2745760
> 
> 
> Thakoon tie dress $22. It looks fun on tied in the back because it blouses out, but it looks like it was meant to be worn tied in the front like this pic-
> http://www.shopbop.com/draped-cocoon-dress-belt-thakoon/vp/v=1/845524441876395.htm
> View attachment 2745761
> View attachment 2745762
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten wool halter top $18. M Missoni top $22
> View attachment 2745763
> View attachment 2745764
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana heels $50
> View attachment 2745765
> 
> 
> Lanvin wedges NWT $65 (this was more than I wanted to spend, but I have been stalking them at Neiman Marcus Last Call for much more).
> View attachment 2745766


----------



## chowlover2

ValentineNicole said:


> Lol this feels crazy nostalgic - but I'm about to share my quick $20 thrift run!!! The bf and I popped into an Amvets store tonight for a little break, and here's what I found:
> 
> $9.98 - brian Atwood black ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.98 - red virgin wool max mara blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4.98 - non designer but uber cool mixed exotic skin patchwork purse. Definitely real!! I spy python and eel at least - anyone else?


 Welcome home! Great finds!


----------



## heartoflove

Yay all my inspiring thrifters have returned!

I needed some retail therapy after work yesterday so just a few things I picked up...



As if I need more shoes. Nude shoes to be exact. You should see my collection. But I couldn't resist these Via Spigas for 13. They def were not work outside because the soles show minimal wear




rag and bone capri jeans. Which means regular pants for me. $20



Love the pattern on this bandage skirt. Thought it was some no name brand. Turns out these skirts retail over 100. I paid 4.00


----------



## jamamcg

ValentineNicole said:


> Amazing!! How much was it if I may ask?


Thanks. . 

I'm not sure as I got it as a birthday gift so I don't like to ask.


----------



## ValentineNicole

jamamcg said:


> Thanks. .
> 
> I'm not sure as I got it as a birthday gift so I don't like to ask.




I missed that post!! I'm sorry. Lol I have to get used to reading message boards again.

Blush.

It's lovely!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

NWT Tory Burch dress pants, 3.00 
Sorry for the huge pics, photobucket and I don't always get along.









Piazza Sempione blouse, it ties at the waiste








Free People dress, perfect for fall


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Finally got around to do a little thrifting this week. Picked up a few odds and ends 

Gucci boots - needs TLC $6







Vintage leather skirt (great leather!) $13






A couple vintage dresses for $2.99 each 






Isn't this one so Cavalli?


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Haha ok hear it is. It's nothing big, but still chanel. Chanel card holder. And from my homework it was made 2003-2004 so it is 10 years old.
> View attachment 2747887
> 
> View attachment 2747888


 
What a fabulous gift! I bet you cannot wait to use it 



Raven3766 said:


> Had a fab day! I went into my favorite thrift about four months ago and they were selling a vintage Bucherer pendant watch for $159. I refuse to buy and I told myself I would find one for a better price. Well today I found one for $5....


 
Gorgeous! What an exciting find!



ValentineNicole said:


> Lol this feels crazy nostalgic - but I'm about to share my quick $20 thrift run!!! The bf and I popped into an Amvets store tonight for a little break, and here's what I found:
> 
> $9.98 - brian Atwood black ankle boots
> 
> $4.98 - red virgin wool max mara blazer
> 
> $4.98 - non designer but uber cool mixed exotic skin patchwork purse. Definitely real!! I spy python and eel at least - anyone else?


 OMG Love the boots, great blazer & that bag is very cool!



heartoflove said:


> Yay all my inspiring thrifters have returned!
> 
> I needed some retail therapy after work yesterday so just a few things I picked up...
> 
> View attachment 2748211
> 
> As if I need more shoes. Nude shoes to be exact. You should see my collection. But I couldn't resist these Via Spigas for 13. They def were not work outside because the soles show minimal wear
> 
> View attachment 2748212
> View attachment 2748213
> 
> rag and bone capri jeans. Which means regular pants for me. $20
> 
> View attachment 2748214
> 
> Love the pattern on this bandage skirt. Thought it was some no name brand. Turns out these skirts retail over 100. I paid 4.00


 
Great stuff!



Tomsmom said:


> NWT Tory Burch dress pants, 3.00
> Sorry for the huge pics, photobucket and I don't always get along.
> Piazza Sempione blouse, it ties at the waiste
> Free People dress, perfect for fall


 
I bet the pants and top are really fab on. Gotta love designer staple pieces! That fun dress really is perfect timing for fall.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got around to do a little thrifting this week. Picked up a few odds and ends
> 
> Gucci boots - needs TLC $6
> 
> Vintage leather skirt (great leather!) $13
> 
> A couple vintage dresses for $2.99 each
> 
> Isn't this one so Cavalli?


 
Those Gucci boots are too cute. Hope you can give them the TLC they deserve!


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got around to do a little thrifting this week. Picked up a few odds and ends
> 
> Gucci boots - needs TLC $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage leather skirt (great leather!) $13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple vintage dresses for $2.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this one so Cavalli?


 

Love the Gucci boots and that leather skirt!  Cool vintage dresses!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Haha ok hear it is. It's nothing big, but still chanel. Chanel card holder. And from my homework it was made 2003-2004 so it is 10 years old.
> View attachment 2747887
> 
> View attachment 2747888


 
Love it Jama!


----------



## Tomsmom

heartoflove said:


> Yay all my inspiring thrifters have returned!
> 
> I needed some retail therapy after work yesterday so just a few things I picked up...
> 
> View attachment 2748211
> 
> As if I need more shoes. Nude shoes to be exact. You should see my collection. But I couldn't resist these Via Spigas for 13. They def were not work outside because the soles show minimal wear
> 
> View attachment 2748212
> View attachment 2748213
> 
> rag and bone capri jeans. Which means regular pants for me. $20
> 
> View attachment 2748214
> 
> Love the pattern on this bandage skirt. Thought it was some no name brand. Turns out these skirts retail over 100. I paid 4.00


 

I love Via Spiga and the Rag and Bone denim!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I still have not taken pics of all of my last spree, but here is more 

Pucci dress $79. Here is what it looks like on. Wait until I post a pic of the sexy Pucci heels!




Pucci tag. Another Robert Rodriguez LBD $12




Alberta Ferretti silk top $22. Alberta Ferretti top $25




FAMK jeans $15, Missoni pants $20, NWT $990 Carolina Herrera pants $24. Dolce & Gabbana top $23




Dolce & Gabbana Mary Janes. They are leather with eel insets & 4" heels. $29



Giuseppe Zanotti suede mules (love the 4.5-4.75" heel height) $40


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I still have not taken pics of all of my last spree, but here is more
> 
> Pucci dress $79. Here is what it looks like on. Wait until I post a pic of the sexy Pucci heels!
> View attachment 2748842
> View attachment 2748843
> 
> 
> Pucci tag. Another Robert Rodriguez LBD $12
> View attachment 2748844
> View attachment 2748845
> 
> 
> Alberta Ferretti silk top $22. Alberta Ferretti top $25
> View attachment 2748848
> View attachment 2748849
> 
> 
> FAMK jeans $15, Missoni pants $20, NWT $990 Carolina Herrera pants $24. Dolce & Gabbana top $23
> View attachment 2748850
> View attachment 2748851
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Mary Janes. They are leather with eel insets & 4" heels. $29
> View attachment 2748852
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti suede mules (love the 4.5-4.75" heel height) $40
> View attachment 2748853


 
As usual awesome haul, love the shoes!


----------



## BeatriceP

Hi,ladies ! I was wonderding if you could help me with this scarf that I purchased today for 4 dollars at a thrift market? It looks ok to me, but I'm not 100% sure and the ladies from the Hermes threads don't authenticate thrifted items anymore.

Does anyone know what does the S on the tag means? I know there are scarves with a big S stamped on them, but this time the S is on the tag itself.

Any help is appreciated, thank you


----------



## Raven3766

AlJom said:


> Hi,ladies ! I was wonderding if you could help me with this scarf that I purchased today for 4 dollars at a thrift market? It looks ok to me, but I'm not 100% sure and the ladies from the Hermes threads don't authenticate thrifted items anymore.
> 
> Does anyone know what does the S on the tag means? I know there are scarves with a big S stamped on them, but this time the S is on the tag itself.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thank you


 
I want one of those so badly! That's a Kermit Oliver! I love his artwork...love, love, love! No, I do not know what "S" means, but I know Kermit....jealous.....


----------



## magdalinka

AlJom said:


> Hi,ladies ! I was wonderding if you could help me with this scarf that I purchased today for 4 dollars at a thrift market? It looks ok to me, but I'm not 100% sure and the ladies from the Hermes threads don't authenticate thrifted items anymore.
> 
> Does anyone know what does the S on the tag means? I know there are scarves with a big S stamped on them, but this time the S is on the tag itself.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thank you




Holy moly!!! That's a beautiful piece. I believe the extra letters on the care tag indicate the master (or level of master) that completed the hand rolling of the edges and it's usually a good sign because fakes don't bother with the letters.


----------



## authenticplease

AlJom said:


> Hi,ladies ! I was wonderding if you could help me with this scarf that I purchased today for 4 dollars at a thrift market? It looks ok to me, but I'm not 100% sure and the ladies from the Hermes threads don't authenticate thrifted items anymore.
> 
> Does anyone know what does the S on the tag means? I know there are scarves with a big S stamped on them, but this time the S is on the tag itself.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thank you



  gorgeous!

Sad that the H forum doesn't authenticate for you.....I found this from another scarf question answered by sdsurfchick....to another member Miskin (photo below belongs to and was posted by Miskin) regarding a label with Bs on each sided the tag so apparently it is a batch indicator?!
'Here is some good information on care tags. http://reviews.ebay.com/Hermes-Care-...00000008274575 Contrary to myth, Hermes archivist have said that the letter, in this case B, was a batch indicator. Usually the tag is on the backside of the top left corner. However, there are exceptions, mostly on the long white tags. If you tell me what the design is in the first picture, maybe I can tell you the production year.'

Here is a Facebook page that may help....

https://www.facebook.com/Hermes.Scarf.Guides


----------



## heartoflove

authenticplease said:


> gorgeous!
> 
> Sad that the H forum doesn't authenticate for you.....I found this from another scarf question answered by sdsurfchick....to another member Miskin (photo below belongs to and was posted by Miskin) regarding a label with Bs on each sided the tag so apparently it is a batch indicator?!
> 'Here is some good information on care tags. http://reviews.ebay.com/Hermes-Care-...00000008274575 Contrary to myth, Hermes archivist have said that the letter, in this case B, was a batch indicator. Usually the tag is on the backside of the top left corner. However, there are exceptions, mostly on the long white tags. If you tell me what the design is in the first picture, maybe I can tell you the production year.'
> 
> Here is a Facebook page that may help....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Hermes.Scarf.Guides




Good find!! And I love learning more about details. You ladies are so knowledgeable.


----------



## ValentineNicole

AlJom said:


> Hi,ladies ! I was wonderding if you could help me with this scarf that I purchased today for 4 dollars at a thrift market? It looks ok to me, but I'm not 100% sure and the ladies from the Hermes threads don't authenticate thrifted items anymore.
> 
> Does anyone know what does the S on the tag means? I know there are scarves with a big S stamped on them, but this time the S is on the tag itself.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thank you




Authentic!!! Congrats!!! S just means sale or sample from my understanding; you got a find!!! &#128515;


----------



## BeatriceP

magdalinka said:


> Holy moly!!! That's a beautiful piece. I believe the extra letters on the care tag indicate the master (or level of master) that completed the hand rolling of the edges and it's usually a good sign because fakes don't bother with the letters.



Thank you! I also thought about that, a fake wouldn't have any additional details on the tag 



authenticplease said:


> gorgeous!
> 
> Sad that the H forum doesn't authenticate for you.....I found this from another scarf question answered by sdsurfchick....to another member Miskin (photo below belongs to and was posted by Miskin) regarding a label with Bs on each sided the tag so apparently it is a batch indicator?!
> 'Here is some good information on care tags. http://reviews.ebay.com/Hermes-Care-...00000008274575 Contrary to myth, Hermes archivist have said that the letter, in this case B, was a batch indicator. Usually the tag is on the backside of the top left corner. However, there are exceptions, mostly on the long white tags. If you tell me what the design is in the first picture, maybe I can tell you the production year.'
> 
> Here is a Facebook page that may help....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Hermes.Scarf.Guides



Oh wow, that's a lot of information, thank you so much! The design is called Pani La Shar Pawnee by Kermin Oliver.I believe this is a reissue, but I'm not sure.



heartoflove said:


> Good find!! And I love learning more about details. You ladies are so knowledgeable.



Thanks and I totally agree, love this forum! I learned so much just by looking at your awesome finds, ladies 



ValentineNicole said:


> Authentic!!! Congrats!!! S just means sale or sample from my understanding; you got a find!!! &#128515;



Thank you!


----------



## kcarmona

AlJom said:


> Hi,ladies ! I was wonderding if you could help me with this scarf that I purchased today for 4 dollars at a thrift market? It looks ok to me, but I'm not 100% sure and the ladies from the Hermes threads don't authenticate thrifted items anymore.
> 
> Does anyone know what does the S on the tag means? I know there are scarves with a big S stamped on them, but this time the S is on the tag itself.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thank you




So glad it's real! Honestly this is definitely one of my favorite finds on this thread. So beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## BeatriceP

Raven3766 said:


> I want one of those so badly! That's a Kermit Oliver! I love his artwork...love, love, love! No, I do not know what "S" means, but I know Kermit....jealous.....



Don't worry, I'm sure you will find one even more beautiful than mine  I also love Kermit and I think he has beautiful designs too. My favourites are Kachinas, Les Ameriques and Marquis de Lafayette. Sending all of my good wishes so you could find one of these


----------



## BeatriceP

kcarmona said:


> So glad it's real! Honestly this is definitely one of my favorite finds on this thread. So beautiful, congratulations!



I wouldn't have known without the help of the wonderful ladies on this thread  Thank you again!


----------



## chowlover2

AlJom said:


> Hi,ladies ! I was wonderding if you could help me with this scarf that I purchased today for 4 dollars at a thrift market? It looks ok to me, but I'm not 100% sure and the ladies from the Hermes threads don't authenticate thrifted items anymore.
> 
> Does anyone know what does the S on the tag means? I know there are scarves with a big S stamped on them, but this time the S is on the tag itself.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thank you


 $4 " dead "


----------



## Swanky

*Friendly reminder. . . *



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any of your recent secondhand/thrift store/consignment, etc. . .   treasures!
> ***Please remember that we allow only authentic items on tPF.   If you are not certain about authenticity, please do not post it here.
> Also, please do not post authenticity questions here.***


----------



## Raven3766

AlJom said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure you will find one even more beautiful than mine  I also love Kermit and I think he has beautiful designs too. My favourites are Kachinas, Les Ameriques and Marquis de Lafayette. Sending all of my good wishes so you could find one of these


 Thank you but it's just great that one of us found one! Congrats again...


----------



## Raven3766

I had a great find today! It is a vintage Lanvin (huge) necklace for $7. 
http://


I also purchased a moonstone, glass, metal small handbag for $1.75.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140913_161747-1-1_zps9xtx7yli.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jamamcg

I'm so sad yesterday was my last ever day of uni. I now have a masters degree. On the plus side I did pick these up today Dior tie £2 and MCEscher book £3.


----------



## Tomsmom

Congratulations Jama!


----------



## CarolinaShopper

For the leather goods the S stamp means employee sale. Not sure if it's the same but seems probable?


----------



## chowlover2

That is awesome Jama! Congratulations! Now the hard part begins, but you're such a whiz I am sure you will line something up in no time. (If you haven't already ) I am sure I can speak for everyone when I tell you how proud we are of you!


----------



## elvisgurly

Wow that scarf is definitely a piece of beautiful art.

Jama, congratulations on obtaining your Master's degree.


----------



## Raven3766

Congratulations Jama! I hope you celebrated...love the tie and I am a fan of Escher.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Congrats Jama!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo_Dragon

I recently got this Longchamp at Goodwill for $4.99. I was looking through a pile of backpacks and totes and found this at the bottom all folded up. I figured it was just another "Nonchamp" so I was shocked to see a brand new le pliage with tags attached!  Of course I snatched it up and after doing some research I think its real but I'll take It over to the Longchamp forum to see if they can authenticate it. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it because a few days later I found ANOTHER real Longchamp for $4.99!  The 2nd tote wasn't brand new but in good shape and (after a good wash) I've been using her as a work bag. I'll try to grab a pic later because its in my car right now.  I'm definitely having some good Longchamp karma going on haha.


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> I had a great find today! It is a vintage Lanvin (huge) necklace for $7.
> http://
> 
> 
> I also purchased a moonstone, glass, metal small handbag for $1.75.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140913_161747-1-1_zps9xtx7yli.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




Completely drooling over your Lanvin necklace.....what a cool timeless find!!

And your handbag is so interesting!  I love the combo of material. 



jamamcg said:


> I'm so sad yesterday was my last ever day of uni. I now have a masters degree. On the plus side I did pick these up today Dior tie £2 and MCEscher book £3.
> View attachment 2750124
> 
> View attachment 2750125




Neat finds.....but, um......major congratulations on your degree!  What an accomplishment  (he looks innocently smart but has a funny emoji name:giggles




Leo_Dragon said:


> I recently got this Longchamp at Goodwill for $4.99. I was looking through a pile of backpacks and totes and found this at the bottom all folded up. I figured it was just another "Nonchamp" so I was shocked to see a brand new le pliage with tags attached!  Of course I snatched it up and after doing some research I think its real but I'll take It over to the Longchamp forum to see if they can authenticate it. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it because a few days later I found ANOTHER real Longchamp for $4.99!  The 2nd tote wasn't brand new but in good shape and (after a good wash) I've been using her as a work bag. I'll try to grab a pic later because its in my car right now.  I'm definitely having some good Longchamp karma going on haha.



Nice finds!


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> Completely drooling over your Lanvin necklace.....what a cool timeless find!!
> 
> And your handbag is so interesting! I love the combo of material.
> 
> Thanks Authentic, it's an interesting little handbag. It's small and heavy.


----------



## LisaK026

Congratulations Jama


----------



## lazlo8

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OK I did well today at Sunday Morning thrift .... it was 103 here today .... [/FONT]

I got Theory Linen pants, 



AG Cords, 



Dolce and Gabbana straight leg jeans, 



Frankie B's that have never been worn, 



and a pair of wide leg Paige jeans in Hillhurst ...





AND ... an emerald green Versus Suede Jacket by Gianni Versace from probably the 1980's ...  





with the tags in the pocket! $1,385.00




 Holy Macaroni!  I almost had a heart attack when I pulled out the tag after was in the car!  Dude!  Each item ... $1 ....





SOooo awesome ... it is soft as a kitten!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OK I did well today at Sunday Morning thrift .... it was 103 here today .... [/FONT]
> 
> I got Theory Linen pants,
> 
> 
> 
> AG Cords,
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana straight leg jeans,
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie B's that have never been worn,
> 
> 
> 
> and a pair of wide leg Paige jeans in Hillhurst ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ... an emerald green Versus Suede Jacket by Gianni Versace from probably the 1980's ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the tags in the pocket! $1,385.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Macaroni!  I almost had a heart attack when I pulled out the tag after was in the car!  Dude!  Each item ... $1 ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOooo awesome ... it is soft as a kitten!


 

Love the pants and holy cow for that Versus jacket!


----------



## ladyash

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OK I did well today at Sunday Morning thrift .... it was 103 here today .... [/FONT]
> 
> I got Theory Linen pants,
> 
> 
> 
> AG Cords,
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana straight leg jeans,
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie B's that have never been worn,
> 
> 
> 
> and a pair of wide leg Paige jeans in Hillhurst ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ... an emerald green Versus Suede Jacket by Gianni Versace from probably the 1980's ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the tags in the pocket! $1,385.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Macaroni!  I almost had a heart attack when I pulled out the tag after was in the car!  Dude!  Each item ... $1 ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOooo awesome ... it is soft as a kitten!




That jacket is awesome!!! I have a quilted glittery Versus Versace jacket that I'm wearing now that it's freaking cold in Canada.  I need to pack away summer things and officially unpack winter. I just can't bring myself to do it this early though. I want to hang on to any remaining hope of ever having a summer.


----------



## wildfury

LuxeDeb said:


> I still have not taken pics of all of my last spree, but here is more
> 
> Pucci dress $79. Here is what it looks like on. Wait until I post a pic of the sexy Pucci heels!
> View attachment 2748842
> View attachment 2748843
> 
> 
> Pucci tag. Another Robert Rodriguez LBD $12
> View attachment 2748844
> View attachment 2748845
> 
> 
> Alberta Ferretti silk top $22. Alberta Ferretti top $25
> View attachment 2748848
> View attachment 2748849
> 
> 
> FAMK jeans $15, Missoni pants $20, NWT $990 Carolina Herrera pants $24. Dolce & Gabbana top $23
> View attachment 2748850
> View attachment 2748851
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Mary Janes. They are leather with eel insets & 4" heels. $29
> View attachment 2748852
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti suede mules (love the 4.5-4.75" heel height) $40
> View attachment 2748853



You always find the best stuff!  I'll bet that Robert Rodriguez dress looks amazing on.



AlJom said:


> Hi,ladies ! I was wonderding if you could help me  with this scarf that I purchased today for 4 dollars at a thrift market?  It looks ok to me, but I'm not 100% sure and the ladies from the Hermes  threads don't authenticate thrifted items anymore.
> 
> Does anyone know what does the S on the tag means? I know there are  scarves with a big S stamped on them, but this time the S is on the tag  itself.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thank you



Congrats!  That's a great find.  



Raven3766 said:


> I had a great find today! It is a vintage Lanvin (huge) necklace for $7.
> http://
> I also purchased a moonstone, glass, metal small handbag for $1.75.
> http://



That Lanvin is so exciting!  The handbag is gorgeous too, what a great price.



lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OK I did well today at Sunday Morning thrift .... it was 103 here today .... [/FONT]
> 
> I got Theory Linen pants,
> 
> AG Cords,
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana straight leg jeans,
> 
> Frankie B's that have never been worn,
> 
> and a pair of wide leg Paige jeans in Hillhurst ...
> 
> 
> 
> AND ... an emerald green Versus Suede Jacket by Gianni Versace from probably the 1980's ...
> 
> 
> 
> with the tags in the pocket! $1,385.00
> 
> 
> Holy Macaroni!  I almost had a heart attack when I pulled out the tag after was in the car!  Dude!  Each item ... $1 ....
> 
> SOooo awesome ... it is soft as a kitten!



Ooh, love that flashy D&G plate!

And congratulations to Jama!


----------



## wildfury

Well, long time no see everybody!  Finally finished catching up...and I'm just glad nobody lives near me.  I'd be way too jealous of all of the things I was missing out on .

Had one great find recently:












​ My first Hermes scarf!!!  It was $13, which I think is more than anyone else has paid for one at a thrift store.  I was sure it was real though (and I got the green light from some experts on ebay), so I didn't mind that much.  It would have been like new, if it weren't for the FOUR holes Value Village put in it..

Should I spring for dry cleaning, or do you guys think it would be ok to wash at home?

 Also found a Burberry blazer which turned out to be fake..have pictures in the authentication thread...let me know if you would have been fooled too .  The buttons looked iffy to me, but the rest of it was actually pretty nice quality.  That makes it my second fake Burberry..I keep getting fooled!  Anyone know of any good guides on how to tell?

Some other finds:







Phi leather belt (top one):  $2.  Turns out it retailed for $615!!!  That's even more than the Hermes scarf!  I was pretty shocked, especially since I've never heard of the brand before.



​ 
Armani wool dress (right one):  $6.50.  Looks pretty boring there, but it's magical on!



​ 
Ted Baker suit:  $10

Love the lining on that suit.  Not sure if you can read it, but it just says Come n' get it/Ready n' willing over and over again:



​ 
Some other interesting things I've seen but didn't pick up:  Kenzo trench coat ($10, gorgeous, but wayyyy too small), Gucci purse ($50, practically falling apart), Alberta Ferretti dress ($10, too small for me...but almost wanted to go back when I learned it retailed for $2000!).

Also passed up this Carven dress for $6.50:






It was a size or two too big for me, plus I just didn't think it was very flattering.  I mean, it looks great on her, but it made ME feel so dumpy!  The materials were pretty wonderful though.​


----------



## elvisgurly

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OK I did well today at Sunday Morning thrift .... it was 103 here today .... [/FONT]
> 
> I got Theory Linen pants,
> 
> 
> 
> AG Cords,
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana straight leg jeans,
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie B's that have never been worn,
> 
> 
> 
> and a pair of wide leg Paige jeans in Hillhurst ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND ... an emerald green Versus Suede Jacket by Gianni Versace from probably the 1980's ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the tags in the pocket! $1,385.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Macaroni!  I almost had a heart attack when I pulled out the tag after was in the car!  Dude!  Each item ... $1 ....
> 
> 
> 
> SOooo awesome ... it is soft as a kitten!



Awesome jacket.  Did you start your denim quilt yet?


----------



## ValentineNicole

wildfury said:


> Well, long time no see everybody!  Finally finished catching up...and I'm just glad nobody lives near me.  I'd be way too jealous of all of the things I was missing out on .
> 
> Had one great find recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ My first Hermes scarf!!!  It was $13, which I think is more than anyone else has paid for one at a thrift store.  I was sure it was real though (and I got the green light from some experts on ebay), so I didn't mind that much.  It would have been like new, if it weren't for the FOUR holes Value Village put in it..
> 
> Should I spring for dry cleaning, or do you guys think it would be ok to wash at home?
> 
> Also found a Burberry blazer which turned out to be fake..have pictures in the authentication thread...let me know if you would have been fooled too .  The buttons looked iffy to me, but the rest of it was actually pretty nice quality.  That makes it my second fake Burberry..I keep getting fooled!  Anyone know of any good guides on how to tell?
> 
> Some other finds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phi leather belt (top one):  $2.  Turns out it retailed for $615!!!  That's even more than the Hermes scarf!  I was pretty shocked, especially since I've never heard of the brand before.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Armani wool dress (right one):  $6.50.  Looks pretty boring there, but it's magical on!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Ted Baker suit:  $10
> 
> Love the lining on that suit.  Not sure if you can read it, but it just says Come n' get it/Ready n' willing over and over again:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Some other interesting things I've seen but didn't pick up:  Kenzo trench coat ($10, gorgeous, but wayyyy too small), Gucci purse ($50, practically falling apart), Alberta Ferretti dress ($10, too small for me...but almost wanted to go back when I learned it retailed for $2000!).
> 
> Also passed up this Carven dress for $6.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a size or two too big for me, plus I just didn't think it was very flattering.  I mean, it looks great on her, but it made ME feel so dumpy!  The materials were pretty wonderful though.​


Oh my goodness, those finds!!! Drooling over the belts, scarf - and the Carven dress, although I'm sure I'd look dumpy too, LOL, being all of 5'1. My willowy little sis could pull it off.


----------



## divantraining1

Thats so awesome. Congrats on a great find!!#


----------



## chocolagirl

Nice finds! I like the Phi belt and armani dress 
I've never tried going to Valuevillage before..which one do you go to? (I live in Toronto btw)
maybe I'll try going sometime to treasure hunt


----------



## wildfury

Thanks ladies !



ValentineNicole said:


> Oh my goodness, those finds!!! Drooling over the belts, scarf - and the Carven dress, although I'm sure I'd look dumpy too, LOL, being all of 5'1. My willowy little sis could pull it off.



Yeah, that is definitely a dress for the slim!  If you're slim enough, people can tell no matter what you're wearing.  But if you have even a few extra pounds, a shapeless dress like that makes it look like you could be packing wayyy more .

I actually kind of wish I did pick it up now.  Ironically, I already gave away the stuff I DID buy on that trip!  



chocolagirl said:


> Nice finds! I like the Phi belt and armani dress
> I've never tried going to Valuevillage before..which one do you go to? (I live in Toronto btw)
> maybe I'll try going sometime to treasure hunt



Well, I don't live in Toronto, but you should check them all out!  I've found great stuff all around my area.  I've found the most stuff at my regular haunts...but that's only because I go to them so often!  You never know where you're going to find something amazing.  Even dingy stores in poor areas have had treasures.


----------



## LuxeDeb

AlJom said:


> Hi,ladies ! I was wonderding if you could help me with this scarf that I purchased today for 4 dollars at a thrift market? It looks ok to me, but I'm not 100% sure and the ladies from the Hermes threads don't authenticate thrifted items anymore.
> 
> Does anyone know what does the S on the tag means? I know there are scarves with a big S stamped on them, but this time the S is on the tag itself.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thank you


 
Hermes is always a great find!



Raven3766 said:


> I had a great find today! It is a vintage Lanvin (huge) necklace for $7.
> http://I also purchased a moonstone, glass, metal small handbag for $1.75.
> http://


 

LOVE the Lanvin necklace! It is fabulous! I am starting to look more carefully at jewelry because of you. Hopefully I will find something that cool someday 




lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OK I did well today at Sunday Morning thrift .... it was 103 here today .... [/FONT]
> 
> I got Theory Linen pants,
> AG Cords,
> Dolce and Gabbana straight leg jeans,
> Frankie B's that have never been worn,
> and a pair of wide leg Paige jeans in Hillhurst ...
> AND ... an emerald green Versus Suede Jacket by Gianni Versace from probably the 1980's ...
> with the tags in the pocket! $1,385.00
> 
> Holy Macaroni!  I almost had a heart attack when I pulled out the tag after was in the car!  Dude!  Each item ... $1 ....
> 
> SOooo awesome ... it is soft as a kitten!


 
I missed you & your fantastic dollar finds! Everything is amazing, but that Versus jacket is uber amazing! And finding stuff with the tags is just the best.





wildfury said:


> Well, long time no see everybody!  Finally finished catching up...and I'm just glad nobody lives near me.  I'd be way too jealous of all of the things I was missing out on .​
> 
> 
> Had one great find recently:​
> 
> My first Hermes scarf!!!  It was $13, which I think is more than anyone else has paid for one at a thrift store.  I was sure it was real though (and I got the green light from some experts on ebay), so I didn't mind that much.  It would have been like new, if it weren't for the FOUR holes Value Village put in it..​
> 
> Should I spring for dry cleaning, or do you guys think it would be ok to wash at home?​
> Also found a Burberry blazer which turned out to be fake..have pictures in the authentication thread...let me know if you would have been fooled too .  The buttons looked iffy to me, but the rest of it was actually pretty nice quality.  That makes it my second fake Burberry..I keep getting fooled!  Anyone know of any good guides on how to tell?​
> Some other finds:​
> Phi leather belt (top one):  $2.  Turns out it retailed for $615!!!  That's even more than the Hermes scarf!  I was pretty shocked, especially since I've never heard of the brand before.​
> 
> Armani wool dress (right one):  $6.50.  Looks pretty boring there, but it's magical on!​
> 
> Ted Baker suit:  $10​
> Love the lining on that suit.  Not sure if you can read it, but it just says Come n' get it/Ready n' willing over and over again:​
> 
> Some other interesting things I've seen but didn't pick up:  Kenzo trench coat ($10, gorgeous, but wayyyy too small), Gucci purse ($50, practically falling apart), Alberta Ferretti dress ($10, too small for me...but almost wanted to go back when I learned it retailed for $2000!).​
> Also passed up this Carven dress for $6.50:​
> It was a size or two too big for me, plus I just didn't think it was very flattering.  I mean, it looks great on her, but it made ME feel so dumpy!  The materials were pretty wonderful though.​


 
I have that Hermes scarf in the navy! Great find! You scored some super stuff. I bet the Armani dress looks fantastic on. That Carven dress is super cute, but if it was too big it definately would have looked frumpy.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I thrifted today & just have to share!

You know when you feel something & it is so luscious? And then you see the tag & get all giddy?



Martin Margiela cashmere twinset $12



I only have a few pieces of Maison Martin Margiela & the inside care tags say Maison Martin Margiela. This one says Martin Margiela yet it does not have the sold white tag (by the neck) that the early pieces or runway pieces have. It has the new tag numbered 1-23 on it. Does anyone have any insight on that?


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]OK I did well today at Sunday Morning thrift .... it was 103 here today .... [/FONT]
> 
> /ABadFairy001005/IMG_0989.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> SOooo awesome ... it is soft as a kitten!



SHUT THE DOOR!!!! Awesome find!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted today & just have to share!
> 
> You know when you feel something & it is so luscious? And then you see the tag & get all giddy?
> View attachment 2751933
> 
> 
> Martin Margiela cashmere twinset $12
> View attachment 2751936
> View attachment 2751937
> 
> I only have a few pieces of Maison Martin Margiela & the inside care tags say Maison Martin Margiela. This one says Martin Margiela yet it does not have the sold white tag (by the neck) that the early pieces or runway pieces have. It has the new tag numbered 1-23 on it. Does anyone have any insight on that?




Gorgeous and perfect for fall!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Pao9

wildfury said:


> Well, long time no see everybody!  Finally finished catching up...and I'm just glad nobody lives near me.  I'd be way too jealous of all of the things I was missing out on .
> 
> Had one great find recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ My first Hermes scarf!!!  It was $13, which I think is more than anyone else has paid for one at a thrift store.  I was sure it was real though (and I got the green light from some experts on ebay), so I didn't mind that much.  It would have been like new, if it weren't for the FOUR holes Value Village put in it..
> 
> Should I spring for dry cleaning, or do you guys think it would be ok to wash at home?
> 
> Also found a Burberry blazer which turned out to be fake..have pictures in the authentication thread...let me know if you would have been fooled too .  The buttons looked iffy to me, but the rest of it was actually pretty nice quality.  That makes it my second fake Burberry..I keep getting fooled!  Anyone know of any good guides on how to tell?
> 
> Some other finds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phi leather belt (top one):  $2.  Turns out it retailed for $615!!!  That's even more than the Hermes scarf!  I was pretty shocked, especially since I've never heard of the brand before.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Armani wool dress (right one):  $6.50.  Looks pretty boring there, but it's magical on!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Ted Baker suit:  $10
> 
> Love the lining on that suit.  Not sure if you can read it, but it just says Come n' get it/Ready n' willing over and over again:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Some other interesting things I've seen but didn't pick up:  Kenzo trench coat ($10, gorgeous, but wayyyy too small), Gucci purse ($50, practically falling apart), Alberta Ferretti dress ($10, too small for me...but almost wanted to go back when I learned it retailed for $2000!).
> 
> Also passed up this Carven dress for $6.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a size or two too big for me, plus I just didn't think it was very flattering.  I mean, it looks great on her, but it made ME feel so dumpy!  The materials were pretty wonderful though.​




Wow,  great finds!!! I love the Carven dress! Go back and get it, you should get it fitted! $13 for a hermes scarf is a steal! Great job!!


Laz I love your versus jacket! Didn't know they were so expensive!!!

Sorry I can't multi quote! Lol!!


----------



## BeatriceP

wildfury said:


> Well, long time no see everybody!  Finally finished catching up...and I'm just glad nobody lives near me.  I'd be way too jealous of all of the things I was missing out on .
> 
> Had one great find recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ My first Hermes scarf!!!  It was $13, which I think is more than anyone else has paid for one at a thrift store.  I was sure it was real though (and I got the green light from some experts on ebay), so I didn't mind that much.  It would have been like new, if it weren't for the FOUR holes Value Village put in it..
> 
> Should I spring for dry cleaning, or do you guys think it would be ok to wash at home?
> 
> Also found a Burberry blazer which turned out to be fake..have pictures in the authentication thread...let me know if you would have been fooled too .  The buttons looked iffy to me, but the rest of it was actually pretty nice quality.  That makes it my second fake Burberry..I keep getting fooled!  Anyone know of any good guides on how to tell?
> 
> Some other finds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phi leather belt (top one):  $2.  Turns out it retailed for $615!!!  That's even more than the Hermes scarf!  I was pretty shocked, especially since I've never heard of the brand before.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Armani wool dress (right one):  $6.50.  Looks pretty boring there, but it's magical on!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Ted Baker suit:  $10
> 
> Love the lining on that suit.  Not sure if you can read it, but it just says Come n' get it/Ready n' willing over and over again:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Some other interesting things I've seen but didn't pick up:  Kenzo trench coat ($10, gorgeous, but wayyyy too small), Gucci purse ($50, practically falling apart), Alberta Ferretti dress ($10, too small for me...but almost wanted to go back when I learned it retailed for $2000!).
> 
> Also passed up this Carven dress for $6.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a size or two too big for me, plus I just didn't think it was very flattering.  I mean, it looks great on her, but it made ME feel so dumpy!  The materials were pretty wonderful though.​



The scarf is amazing and I LOVE the Carven dress


----------



## BeatriceP

LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted today & just have to share!
> 
> You know when you feel something & it is so luscious? And then you see the tag & get all giddy?
> View attachment 2751933
> 
> 
> Martin Margiela cashmere twinset $12
> View attachment 2751936
> View attachment 2751937
> 
> I only have a few pieces of Maison Martin Margiela & the inside care tags say Maison Martin Margiela. This one says Martin Margiela yet it does not have the sold white tag (by the neck) that the early pieces or runway pieces have. It has the new tag numbered 1-23 on it. Does anyone have any insight on that?



I have recently found a MMM blazer and the tags look just like yours. I'm not that familiar with this brand unfortunately  You set looks fabulous, I like the colour, it's so rich!


----------



## ValentineNicole

LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted today & just have to share!
> 
> You know when you feel something & it is so luscious? And then you see the tag & get all giddy?
> View attachment 2751933
> 
> 
> Martin Margiela cashmere twinset $12
> View attachment 2751936
> View attachment 2751937
> 
> I only have a few pieces of Maison Martin Margiela & the inside care tags say Maison Martin Margiela. This one says Martin Margiela yet it does not have the sold white tag (by the neck) that the early pieces or runway pieces have. It has the new tag numbered 1-23 on it. Does anyone have any insight on that?



I'm an idiot!! I've seen that tag a handful of times lately, and I had no idea what it was and passed. Oh my, it's time to hit neiman's again for a refresher course, LOL.


Congrats!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

You're all on a roll - great finds everyone!  It's hot here... stinkin'-don't wanna do nothin - hot.  So much so that I missed out on 75% off at my store... I thought they'd have the sale throughout the week but it ended sunday night.  I decided to walk through the store to convince myself I didn't miss out on anything and I seriously wanted to cry.  Maison Margiela leather jacket would have been $150, Cavalli dress $12.50, girl's clothes for 25 cents - seriously!  

I ended up getting a Wildfox sweater for my 6 yr old for $7 but all I can think is that it would've $1.75 2 days ago!!  So being that I am still kicking myself for missing it, and in denial I didn't buy much - I did find a pair of MIH jeans - new with tags for $4 (yep it would have been $1).

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it happens again...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Found a pair of faith dsquared jeans today. Thought they were cute because of the skull button and hardware. I bought them and came home and googled them and they were runway jeans and are going for 500+ on eBay. Gwen stefani wears them. I'm pretty stoked.

I also found a 3T Lilly Pulitzer dress today. I don't have any kids yet but I got it just in case I have a baby girl. Crazy I know.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> I thrifted today & just have to share!
> 
> You know when you feel something & it is so luscious? And then you see the tag & get all giddy?
> View attachment 2751933
> 
> 
> Martin Margiela cashmere twinset $12
> View attachment 2751936
> View attachment 2751937
> 
> I only have a few pieces of Maison Martin Margiela & the inside care tags say Maison Martin Margiela. This one says Martin Margiela yet it does not have the sold white tag (by the neck) that the early pieces or runway pieces have. It has the new tag numbered 1-23 on it. Does anyone have any insight on that?



That's gorgeous! Love that color and love MMM.


----------



## heymom

I love, love the Lanvin necklace!!!



Raven3766 said:


> I had a great find today! It is a vintage Lanvin (huge) necklace for $7.
> http://
> 
> 
> I also purchased a moonstone, glass, metal small handbag for $1.75.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140913_161747-1-1_zps9xtx7yli.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## SEWDimples

Shoes I purchased from Goodwill.

J. Crew brown suede pump
Charles by Charles David gold sandal

Each pair was $3.99. Size 8 (I think there were never worn).


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Found a pair of faith dsquared jeans today. Thought they were cute because of the skull button and hardware. I bought them and came home and googled them and they were runway jeans and are going for 500+ on eBay. Gwen stefani wears them. I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> I also found a 3T Lilly Pulitzer dress today. I don't have any kids yet but I got it just in case I have a baby girl. Crazy I know.




Not crazy, Lily never goes out of style, so even if you weren't to have a girl, you may have a cousin or friend you can use it somewhere down the line.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Raven3766

heymom said:


> I love, love the Lanvin necklace!!!


Thank you Heymom. It's funny but I've been trying to find Lanvin jewelry and Im not keeping it. It's too big for me. I hope I find something a ittle bit smaller.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ran to salvos early this morning and I am so glad I went 

Frye boots!  Eeeek, I'm so excited, lol!




I also found a pair of Dolce and Gabbana denim but the pic won't upload.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Tomsmom said:


> Ran to salvos early this morning and I am so glad I went
> 
> Frye boots!  Eeeek, I'm so excited, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a pair of Dolce and Gabbana denim but the pic won't upload.



I love love love my Frye boots  Congrats!!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

QUOTE=ValentineNicole;27403752]I'm an idiot!! I've seen that tag a handful of times lately, and I had no idea what it was and passed. Oh my, it's time to hit neiman's again for a refresher course, LOL.


Congrats![/QUOTE]

Thanks! It is kind of a complicated line. Here is some good info for anyone interested.
Martin Margiela was also the Artistic Director at Hermes, prior to Jean Paul Gaultier.

This is what the back of their items look like. The four white stitches only appear on unlined garments. 






The tag was originally only a plain white, unmarked cloth rectangle held at the nape of the neck by a single white basting stitch in each corner that were visible from the outside. 





The current label, with 0-23 listed, and a circle indicating which Line the garment belongs to, was introduced in May 1997 {Ref: Book}. The plain label (shown above) is still used for runway items.

So what you see circled on the tag is not the size (although if your thrifting it will probably be in that size section, because they do not know. The size used to be on the care tags/by your side. The newer pieces, since Martin Margiela has left the company, the size is now on the care tag attached to the label with 0-23 listed/by your neck.) 





What most people consider as our logo  the four stitches in the back with the white label inside the garment  had in fact the opposite purpose: it was meant to be cut off so the garment would be without a label and logo!26 It is now a well known luxury marking.


----------



## LuxeDeb

gottaluvmybags said:


> You're all on a roll - great finds everyone!  It's hot here... stinkin'-don't wanna do nothin - hot.  So much so that I missed out on 75% off at my store... I thought they'd have the sale throughout the week but it ended sunday night.  I decided to walk through the store to convince myself I didn't miss out on anything and I seriously wanted to cry.  Maison Margiela leather jacket would have been $150, Cavalli dress $12.50, girl's clothes for 25 cents - seriously!
> 
> I ended up getting a Wildfox sweater for my 6 yr old for $7 but all I can think is that it would've $1.75 2 days ago!!  So being that I am still kicking myself for missing it, and in denial I didn't buy much - I did find a pair of MIH jeans - new with tags for $4 (yep it would have been $1).
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it happens again...


 
Awwww it stinks when you just miss a sale. Great score on the MIH jeans!



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Found a pair of faith dsquared jeans today. Thought they were cute because of the skull button and hardware. I bought them and came home and googled them and they were runway jeans and are going for 500+ on eBay. Gwen stefani wears them. I'm pretty stoked.
> 
> I also found a 3T Lilly Pulitzer dress today. I don't have any kids yet but I got it just in case I have a baby girl. Crazy I know.


 
The buttons are FAB on Dsquared Faith jeans! Very cool find. It is so hard to pass up designer kids clothes. I so love Lilly Pulitzer 



SEWDimples said:


> Shoes I purchased from Goodwill.
> 
> J. Crew brown suede pump
> Charles by Charles David gold sandal
> 
> Each pair was $3.99. Size 8 (I think there were never worn).


 
Great finds!



Tomsmom said:


> Ran to salvos early this morning and I am so glad I went
> 
> Frye boots!  Eeeek, I'm so excited, lol!
> I also found a pair of Dolce and Gabbana denim but the pic won't upload.


 
Congrats! Those look so comfy!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Not crazy, Lily never goes out of style, so even if you weren't to have a girl, you may have a cousin or friend you can use it somewhere down the line.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



That's very true!! Still hoping for a baby girl haha my sister is going to give birth to a boy in the next week or so and we go shopping all the time for baby clothes and the boys stuff is adorable but the girls stuff is amazing!! Too cute!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> Ran to salvos early this morning and I am so glad I went
> 
> Frye boots!  Eeeek, I'm so excited, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a pair of Dolce and Gabbana denim but the pic won't upload.



Frye boots are the best!! Great find!


----------



## SoLovely

magdalinka said:


> I am by no means an expert but a couple of things seem off to me. I don't see a Chanel stamp and made in anywhere (am I just missing it?) and the CC's are not interlocking properly.
> Hope someone else will pitch in.





LuxeDeb said:


> I am so sorry to tell you, but it is a fake. I hope you can get your money back or that you have not bought it yet. Boxes and tags can be faked or switched. Real pieces for great prices are out there, so do not give up hope!





LisaK026 said:


> The CC's look wrong (but I can't see them clearly) and it should have something that looks like this on it somewhere.





authenticplease said:


> And welcome back to the MIA ladies.....yes, Valentine, Lazlo, Solovely, Pao, PrincessDarbe..... I'm talking to y'all!



Thank you to all who helped with a response.  You were correct!
I did get a complete refund, though! :shame:


----------



## jamamcg

Thank you everyone for your kind words on me getting my degree. (Again). I don't think I could say that I was smart as it is a creative degree HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## elvisgurly

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's very true!! Still hoping for a baby girl haha my sister is going to give birth to a boy in the next week or so and we go shopping all the time for baby clothes and the boys stuff is adorable but the girls stuff is amazing!! Too cute!!



Do you still buy stuff for your doggie?  At Wal-Mart they have a lot of cute doggie hats for Halloween.


----------



## elvisgurly

jamamcg said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words on me getting my degree. (Again). I don't think I could say that I was smart as it is a creative degree HAHAHAHAHA



Hey it definitely takes some brains to be creative.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

elvisgurly said:


> Do you still buy stuff for your doggie?  At Wal-Mart they have a lot of cute doggie hats for Halloween.



Of course I do!! Aww so cute. Too bad neither will let me out a damn thing on their heads haha


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Ran to salvos early this morning and I am so glad I went
> 
> Frye boots! Eeeek, I'm so excited, lol!
> 
> I also found a pair of Dolce and Gabbana denim but the pic won't upload.



Those are the coolest boots!  Waht a deal!


----------



## lazlo8

I just bought a Theory Leather Jacket and I thought it looked a little weird on me ... a bit shapeless ... yeah because it is for a MAN!  And I am not a man.  BOO!  I mean not Boo that I am not a man ... that is a YEAH!  But ... I wanted the jacket to be cute on me ... and it just isn't.  So the Hubs just got a great gift!


----------



## SoLovely

Oh, a continuing saga. . . does THIS change anything?

It doesn't show to the naked eye. We couldn't tell there was anything there; the oval appeared blank.  But there it is, under magnification.

I've never owned anything from Chanel, so I REALLY don't know.


----------



## ValentineNicole

SoLovely said:


> Oh, a continuing saga. . . does THIS change anything?
> 
> It doesn't show to the naked eye. We couldn't tell there was anything there; the oval appeared blank.  But there it is, under magnification.
> 
> I've never owned anything from Chanel, so I REALLY don't know.



I'm not a pro, either... but it looks a ton like similar belts I see on high end auction sites:
http://www.malleries.com/vintage-ch...el-tag--i-142983-s-2746.html?images=true#img4


And now the markings look like the ones I've seen, too:
http://www.malleries.com/vintage-ch...d-chain-i-140712-s-2699.html?images=true#img6


It never looked fake to me, though, and I'm not a professional by any means. I think after a while though, we get very good at real vs fake. I trust my instinct, and I verify on TPF or other sites if I need help.


----------



## rjshops

SoLovely said:


> Oh, a continuing saga. . . does THIS change anything?
> 
> It doesn't show to the naked eye. We couldn't tell there was anything there; the oval appeared blank.  But there it is, under magnification.
> 
> I've never owned anything from Chanel, so I REALLY don't know.



To ease your mind, you could try one of the authentication pay services like authenticate4u. I think they charge under $10 to authenticate .


----------



## Swanky

*Another friendly reminder. . . *



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any of your recent secondhand/thrift store/consignment, etc. . .   treasures!
> ***Please remember that we allow only authentic items on tPF.   If you are not certain about authenticity, please do not post it here.
> Also, please do not post authenticity questions here.***


----------



## LuxeDeb

SoLovely said:


> Oh, a continuing saga. . . does THIS change anything?
> 
> It doesn't show to the naked eye. We couldn't tell there was anything there; the oval appeared blank.  But there it is, under magnification.
> 
> I've never owned anything from Chanel, so I REALLY don't know.


 
That would have made a difference, except the CCs are locking the wrong way.

They always lock this way-



Unless we are not getting a good look at your pic of the interlocking CCs. Are they open ended & we just cannot tell?


----------



## kcarmona

Can't wait to do a double reveal tomorrow! Scored two AMAZING bags for great (but still expensive) prices. Officially banned from shopping but so worth it. So excited


----------



## chambersb

Vintage Leslie Fay bought at an estate sale today for $1.

Couldn't find much information online about this brand.


----------



## Pursegirl1601

chambersb said:


> Vintage Leslie Fay bought at an estate sale today for $1.
> 
> Couldn't find much information online about this brand.
> 
> View attachment 2755667




Hi. My mom worked for the company in the 1980s. They were a mid priced knitwear company that made suits and dresses.


----------



## ladyash

chambersb said:


> Vintage Leslie Fay bought at an estate sale today for $1.
> 
> Couldn't find much information online about this brand.
> 
> View attachment 2755667




Love love love this dress! I'm going out vintage hunting on Sunday since one store in particular has a fill a bag for $20 deal going on this weekend. Hoping they at least have some good vintage things for me to fill said bags with.


----------



## Lailalily

Found these shoes at the Salvation Army today... 4.99$ and then 60%off (student discount) &#128512;


----------



## ValentineNicole

Lailalily said:


> Found these shoes at the Salvation Army today... 4.99$ and then 60%off (student discount) &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755917




So cute!!!!!


----------



## Pao9

SoLovely said:


> Oh, a continuing saga. . . does THIS change anything?
> 
> It doesn't show to the naked eye. We couldn't tell there was anything there; the oval appeared blank.  But there it is, under magnification.
> 
> I've never owned anything from Chanel, so I REALLY don't know.




Looks good to me, I see it shows 97 A which is from the 1997 fall collection. The markings look good!


----------



## Pao9

Lailalily said:


> Found these shoes at the Salvation Army today... 4.99$ and then 60%off (student discount) &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755917




Super cute shoes at a great price!!!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Ladies, just for future reference. What purse authentication websites do you recommend, just in case I stumble across something while thrifting. Thanks!


----------



## elvisgurly

Lailalily said:


> Found these shoes at the Salvation Army today... 4.99$ and then 60%off (student discount) &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755917



Love them!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lailalily said:


> Found these shoes at the Salvation Army today... 4.99$ and then 60%off (student discount) &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755917


 

Cute shoes!


----------



## LuxeDeb

chambersb said:


> Vintage Leslie Fay bought at an estate sale today for $1.
> 
> Couldn't find much information online about this brand.
> 
> View attachment 2755667


 
That looks darling on you!



Lailalily said:


> Found these shoes at the Salvation Army today... 4.99$ and then 60%off (student discount) &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755917


 
Sooo cute! What a steal, too!


----------



## emilu

$50 was a little steep but I was blinded by the brand. And it's actually a very functional nicely made work skirt for me.


----------



## kcarmona

Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread


----------



## kcarmona

And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754




Wow!  gorgeous bags!  I am going to sell off some of the bags sitting in my closet and will start to save for something special like this.  I would live it if you could PM me if you find something special &#10024;.  After my Nordstrom Rack debacle I need a pick me up!


----------



## LexielLoveee

kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749




Wowowoowowowooe gorg!!!!


@lexieloveee


----------



## kcarmona

gottaluvmybags said:


> Wow!  gorgeous bags!  I am going to sell off some of the bags sitting in my closet and will start to save for something special like this.  I would live it if you could PM me if you find something special &#10024;.  After my Nordstrom Rack debacle I need a pick me up!




Thank you! And of course I will! That's exactly what I did. I had so many things in my closet that I never used, so I sold so much stuff and was able to get these beauties


----------



## kcarmona

LexielLoveee said:


> Wowowoowowowooe gorg!!!!
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee




Thank you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754


 


kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749


Yowza! Those are gorgeous bags. I love the chain on the Chanel bag and that is such a cute twilly on the Hermes. Wonderful classics. I cannot believe you found both of them for that cheap. Both were absolute steals!!!! 



emilu said:


> $50 was a little steep but I was blinded by the brand. And it's actually a very functional nicely made work skirt for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756352
> View attachment 2756356


 
Great skirt! When you can get a classic that you will actually wear & it is a designer it so worth the price!


----------



## Tomsmom

emilu said:


> $50 was a little steep but I was blinded by the brand. And it's actually a very functional nicely made work skirt for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756352
> View attachment 2756356


 

Awesome skirt!!




kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749


 


kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754


 

Gorgeous, gorgeous bags!!  Congrats!


----------



## LisaK026

kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754


That is an awesome price for that bag!!!


----------



## LisaK026

SoLovely said:


> Oh, a continuing saga. . . does THIS change anything?
> 
> It doesn't show to the naked eye. We couldn't tell there was anything there; the oval appeared blank.  But there it is, under magnification.
> 
> I've never owned anything from Chanel, so I REALLY don't know.


I'd say yes. That does look like what you would expect to find on authentic Chanel.


----------



## LisaK026

SoLovely said:


> Oh, a continuing saga. . . does THIS change anything?
> 
> It doesn't show to the naked eye. We couldn't tell there was anything there; the oval appeared blank.  But there it is, under magnification.
> 
> I've never owned anything from Chanel, so I REALLY don't know.


Can you post a clearer picture of the CC?


----------



## chowlover2

kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749




Gorgeous! That is a great price fòr the Hermes! The bag and I share the same birth year! Beautiful investment bags KC!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Raven3766

kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> WOW! I am so happy for you! Those bags are gorgeous....


----------



## scbear00

kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749


omg these bags...I wouldn't know how to pick which to carry   one for each arm?  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tuuli35

kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749




very, very pretty!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749




Wow! It's beautiful and love the twilly! The Kelly is so classic and a great size!!! Good job!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754




Love the chain! Of course you need to be in a ban! After chanel and hermes there is no where else to go! You've reached the summit!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> Love the chain! Of course you need to be in a ban! After chanel and hermes there is no where else to go! You've reached the summit!!!


 
I agree, I am trying to reach the summit. I need the Chanel...ok....want the Chanel.


----------



## emilu

kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754




What a beauty! And good price considering what you got!


----------



## emilu

LuxeDeb said:


> Great skirt! When you can get a classic that you will actually wear & it is a designer it so worth the price!







Tomsmom said:


> Awesome skirt!!




Thanks! I'm glad I took the plunge.


----------



## kcarmona

Thanks everyone! Soo excited. Now I just need to decide which to wear today...


----------



## elvisgurly

kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749





kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754




OMG such great finds!  Love the Chanel.


----------



## ladyash

So thrifting today was sort of a bust. I need to find some good vintage trousers for work this winter since I own exactly three pairs of work appropriate pants. I came out of a whole days worth of shopping with a Pink Tartan black blouse for 7.99.


----------



## SEWDimples

kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749





kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754



Congrats!

Two awesome bags.


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> So thrifting today was sort of a bust. I need to find some good vintage trousers for work this winter since I own exactly three pairs of work appropriate pants. I came out of a whole days worth of shopping with a Pink Tartan black blouse for 7.99.



Did you go to the vintage store that was having the bag sale?


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

wildfury said:


> Well, long time no see everybody!  Finally finished catching up...and I'm just glad nobody lives near me.  I'd be way too jealous of all of the things I was missing out on .
> 
> Had one great find recently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ My first Hermes scarf!!!  It was $13, which I think is more than anyone else has paid for one at a thrift store.  I was sure it was real though (and I got the green light from some experts on ebay), so I didn't mind that much.  It would have been like new, if it weren't for the FOUR holes Value Village put in it..
> 
> Should I spring for dry cleaning, or do you guys think it would be ok to wash at home?
> 
> Also found a Burberry blazer which turned out to be fake..have pictures in the authentication thread...let me know if you would have been fooled too .  The buttons looked iffy to me, but the rest of it was actually pretty nice quality.  That makes it my second fake Burberry..I keep getting fooled!  Anyone know of any good guides on how to tell?
> 
> Some other finds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phi leather belt (top one):  $2.  Turns out it retailed for $615!!!  That's even more than the Hermes scarf!  I was pretty shocked, especially since I've never heard of the brand before.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Armani wool dress (right one):  $6.50.  Looks pretty boring there, but it's magical on!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Ted Baker suit:  $10
> 
> Love the lining on that suit.  Not sure if you can read it, but it just says Come n' get it/Ready n' willing over and over again:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Some other interesting things I've seen but didn't pick up:  Kenzo trench coat ($10, gorgeous, but wayyyy too small), Gucci purse ($50, practically falling apart), Alberta Ferretti dress ($10, too small for me...but almost wanted to go back when I learned it retailed for $2000!).
> 
> Also passed up this Carven dress for $6.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a size or two too big for me, plus I just didn't think it was very flattering.  I mean, it looks great on her, but it made ME feel so dumpy!  The materials were pretty wonderful though.​





The reason that burberry looks so authentic is because the tags (usually a good indicator) were taken off an authentic piece and then added to this jacket, but a better chance is to always look at the lining, and usually hardware and piping are tell tales of authenticity 


hope I could help


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749





kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754



These Are Stunning and condition on these look amazing from what I can see, and definitely shows that a classic is a classic Both are Beautiful and I'm loving the Kelly


----------



## wildfury

Lailalily said:


> Found these shoes at the Salvation Army today... 4.99$ and then 60%off (student discount) &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755917



Nice find!  Those are very cute.



kcarmona said:


> Okay guys! Here is my most expensive secondhand  purchase but maybe one of my best! Presenting my Hermes Kelly 32cm with  Brass Hardware from 1955! Purchased on eBay after having it  authenticated. Paid $1650, which I thought was a great price! Also  attached a picture of what it was wrapped in and the note from the  lovely seller. If you want to see more pictures I did a reveal in the  Hermes thread
> 
> View attachment 2756747
> 
> View attachment 2756749




Wow, both purses are amazing! 



emilu said:


> $50 was a little steep but I was blinded by the  brand. And it's actually a very functional nicely made work skirt for  me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756352
> View attachment 2756356



Well, that's retail price for a lot of brands, so at least you got something much better .



lazlo8 said:


> I just bought a Theory Leather Jacket and I  thought it looked a little weird on me ... a bit shapeless ... yeah  because it is for a MAN!  And I am not a man.  BOO!  I mean not Boo that  I am not a man ... that is a YEAH!  But ... I wanted the jacket to be  cute on me ... and it just isn't.  So the Hubs just got a great  gift!



Haha, I've had that happen to me too!  Sometimes they even have kid's stuff mismarked like that.  



chambersb said:


> Vintage Leslie Fay bought at an estate sale today for $1.
> 
> Couldn't find much information online about this brand.
> 
> View attachment 2755667



That dress looks great on you!!



LuxeDeb said:


> Hermes is always a great find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the Lanvin necklace! It is fabulous! I am starting to look more  carefully at jewelry because of you. Hopefully I will find something  that cool someday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you & your fantastic dollar finds! Everything is amazing,  but that Versus jacket is uber amazing! And finding stuff with the tags  is just the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that Hermes scarf in the navy! Great find! You scored some super  stuff. I bet the Armani dress looks fantastic on. That Carven dress is  super cute, but if it was too big it definately would have looked  frumpy.





Pao9 said:


> Wow,  great finds!!! I love the Carven dress! Go  back and get it, you should get it fitted! $13 for a hermes scarf is a  steal! Great job!!
> 
> 
> Laz I love your versus jacket! Didn't know they were so expensive!!!
> 
> Sorry I can't multi quote! Lol!!





AlJom said:


> The scarf is amazing and I LOVE the Carven dress



Thanks ladies!



LiveLaughLuxe said:


> The reason that burberry looks so  authentic is because the tags (usually a good indicator) were taken off  an authentic piece and then added to this jacket, but a better chance is  to always look at the lining, and usually hardware and piping are tell  tales of authenticity
> 
> 
> hope I could help



Thanks for the info!


----------



## ladyash

elvisgurly said:


> Did you go to the vintage store that was having the bag sale?




I did, but they had a lot of things excluded from the sale. I think that was just a way for them to clear out summer things. I went to three locations and at all three none of the vintage things were part of the sale, and trousers weren't part of the sale either and those are the two things I was looking for.


----------



## Pao9

Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
Before



After




So happy that it looks brand new!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Wow! That was from just leather polish?


----------



## ValentineNicole

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
> Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
> Before
> View attachment 2759555
> View attachment 2759556
> 
> After
> View attachment 2759557
> View attachment 2759559
> 
> 
> So happy that it looks brand new!




Wow looks amazing!! I just polished a vintage longchamp to restore it - great minds think alike


----------



## cotonblanc

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
> Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
> Before
> View attachment 2759555
> View attachment 2759556
> 
> After
> View attachment 2759557
> View attachment 2759559
> 
> 
> So happy that it looks brand new!




Wow this is amazing. What leather do you think that is? Box or palmelato?

Congrats!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've started thrifting weekly again and today I picked up some goodies 
Barneys NY moto boots $15





Vintage hat (on my mini me) $4





This $2650 Giambattista Valli dress was just....$12.95!





Byron Lars Beauty Mark silk dress for $9.95





And last week i got these Tory Burch Sunglasses for $1


----------



## chowlover2

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
> Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
> Before
> View attachment 2759555
> View attachment 2759556
> 
> After
> View attachment 2759557
> View attachment 2759559
> 
> 
> So happy that it looks brand new!


 Gorgeous!


----------



## LexielLoveee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've started thrifting weekly again and today I picked up some goodies
> Barneys NY moto boots $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage hat (on my mini me) $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This $2650 Giambattista Valli dress was just....$12.95!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byron Lars Beauty Mark silk dress for $9.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last week i got these Tory Burch Sunglasses for $1




U find the best stuff in the tristate area!! 


@lexieloveee


----------



## Tomsmom

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
> Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
> Before
> View attachment 2759555
> View attachment 2759556
> 
> After
> View attachment 2759557
> View attachment 2759559
> 
> 
> So happy that it looks brand new!


 

Great job!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
> Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
> Before
> View attachment 2759555
> View attachment 2759556
> 
> After
> View attachment 2759557
> View attachment 2759559
> 
> 
> So happy that it looks brand new!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## plue89

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
> Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
> Before
> View attachment 2759555
> View attachment 2759556
> 
> After
> View attachment 2759557
> View attachment 2759559
> 
> 
> So happy that it looks brand new!



Looks great!! You scored a new wallet


----------



## LexielLoveee

Ok ladies I went today to consignment store now 80 percent of the time it's all junk... Idk how but the consignment store was heaven today. So here's my goodies 42.00 Chanel!!!!???? Flats! If anyone knows the style of these or retail I'm curious. This  brand new prada I guess makeup bag! 18.80... This new kate spade skirt. This coat said fauxnfur on the tag but I knew it wasn't by the touch so I checked pocket and tag said rabbit from bergdof .. These tory burch wedges for 56.80... I know strange prices why is tory more then Chanel I'll
Never know.. I also picked up this Louis Vuitton wallet but I'm pretty sure it's fake now that I got it home so I'll just trash it. ne
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 the coat was 28.80... Also if anyone can conferm the wallet situation I'll love to know before I trash it.. Thanks everyone.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








@lexieloveee


----------



## ValentineNicole

LexielLoveee said:


> Ok ladies I went today to consignment store now 80 percent of the time it's all junk... Idk how but the consignment store was heaven today. So here's my goodies 42.00 Chanel!!!!???? Flats! If anyone knows the style of these or retail I'm curious. This  brand new prada I guess makeup bag! 18.80... This new kate spade skirt. This coat said fauxnfur on the tag but I knew it wasn't by the touch so I checked pocket and tag said rabbit from bergdof .. These tory burch wedges for 56.80... I know strange prices why is tory more then Chanel I'll
> Never know.. I also picked up this Louis Vuitton wallet but I'm pretty sure it's fake now that I got it home so I'll just trash it. ne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761219
> View attachment 2761227
> View attachment 2761229
> View attachment 2761231
> View attachment 2761232
> View attachment 2761233
> View attachment 2761234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the coat was 28.80... Also if anyone can conferm the wallet situation I'll love to know before I trash it.. Thanks everyone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761238
> View attachment 2761239
> View attachment 2761240
> View attachment 2761241
> 
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee




Amazing!!! You hit the jackpot!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

LexielLoveee said:


> Ok ladies I went today to consignment store now 80 percent of the time it's all junk... Idk how but the consignment store was heaven today. So here's my goodies 42.00 Chanel!!!!???? Flats! If anyone knows the style of these or retail I'm curious. This  brand new prada I guess makeup bag! 18.80... This new kate spade skirt. This coat said fauxnfur on the tag but I knew it wasn't by the touch so I checked pocket and tag said rabbit from bergdof .. These tory burch wedges for 56.80... I know strange prices why is tory more then Chanel I'll
> Never know.. I also picked up this Louis Vuitton wallet but I'm pretty sure it's fake now that I got it home so I'll just trash it. ne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761219
> View attachment 2761227
> View attachment 2761229
> View attachment 2761231
> View attachment 2761232
> View attachment 2761233
> View attachment 2761234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the coat was 28.80... Also if anyone can conferm the wallet situation I'll love to know before I trash it.. Thanks everyone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761238
> View attachment 2761239
> View attachment 2761240
> View attachment 2761241
> 
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee


 

OMG love the Chanel!!!  You scored with that haul!  See if you can get the wallet authenticated here or use one of the services you pay a small fee for I'm sure someone will chime in with more info.


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> I did, but they had a lot of things excluded from the sale. I think that was just a way for them to clear out summer things. I went to three locations and at all three none of the vintage things were part of the sale, and trousers weren't part of the sale either and those are the two things I was looking for.



That sucks!  I hate pant shopping too!  I am average height (5'5") & have a hard time finding pants that aren't trailing on the ground.  I went to GoodWill today & saw a lot of clothing that was made in Canada.  Of course I can't remember any of the brands.

I only bought one sweater & a Michael Stars long sleeved t-shirt.



Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
> Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
> Before
> View attachment 2759555
> View attachment 2759556
> 
> After
> View attachment 2759557
> View attachment 2759559
> 
> 
> So happy that it looks brand new!



Great job Pao looks brand new now.


----------



## elvisgurly

LexielLoveee said:


> Ok ladies I went today to consignment store now 80 percent of the time it's all junk... Idk how but the consignment store was heaven today. So here's my goodies 42.00 Chanel!!!!???? Flats! If anyone knows the style of these or retail I'm curious. This  brand new prada I guess makeup bag! 18.80... This new kate spade skirt. This coat said fauxnfur on the tag but I knew it wasn't by the touch so I checked pocket and tag said rabbit from bergdof .. These tory burch wedges for 56.80... I know strange prices why is tory more then Chanel I'll
> Never know.. I also picked up this Louis Vuitton wallet but I'm pretty sure it's fake now that I got it home so I'll just trash it. ne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761219
> View attachment 2761227
> View attachment 2761229
> View attachment 2761231
> View attachment 2761232
> View attachment 2761233
> View attachment 2761234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the coat was 28.80... Also if anyone can conferm the wallet situation I'll love to know before I trash it.. Thanks everyone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761238
> View attachment 2761239
> View attachment 2761240
> View attachment 2761241
> 
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



Love the Chanel & Tory flats.  LOL you would think a consignment store would be more up on their brands?  That sucks about the Louis.  Would you be able to return for credit?

Most of the consigment stores where I live have mostly mall brands & department stores.


----------



## LexielLoveee

elvisgurly said:


> Love the Chanel & Tory flats.  LOL you would think a consignment store would be more up on their brands?  That sucks about the Louis.  Would you be able to return for credit?
> 
> Most of the consigment stores where I live have mostly mall brands & department stores.




No returns ;((  I kno very strange!!


@lexieloveee


----------



## Raven3766

LexielLoveee said:


> Ok ladies I went today to consignment store now 80 percent of the time it's all junk... Idk how but the consignment store was heaven today. So here's my goodies 42.00 Chanel!!!!???? Flats! If anyone knows the style of these or retail I'm curious. This brand new prada I guess makeup bag! 18.80... This new kate spade skirt. This coat said fauxnfur on the tag but I knew it wasn't by the touch so I checked pocket and tag said rabbit from bergdof .. These tory burch wedges for 56.80... I know strange prices why is tory more then Chanel I'll
> Never know.. I also picked up this Louis Vuitton wallet but I'm pretty sure it's fake now that I got it home so I'll just trash it. ne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761219
> View attachment 2761227
> View attachment 2761229
> View attachment 2761231
> View attachment 2761232
> View attachment 2761233
> View attachment 2761234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the coat was 28.80... Also if anyone can conferm the wallet situation I'll love to know before I trash it.. Thanks everyone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761238
> View attachment 2761239
> View attachment 2761240
> View attachment 2761241
> 
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee


 
Lexie had a lovely day! Great finds!


----------



## ladyash

elvisgurly said:


> That sucks!  I hate pant shopping too!  I am average height (5'5") & have a hard time finding pants that aren't trailing on the ground.  I went to GoodWill today & saw a lot of clothing that was made in Canada.  Of course I can't remember any of the brands.
> 
> I only bought one sweater & a Michael Stars long sleeved t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Pao looks brand new now.



My problem is that I think trousers look particularly bad on me because I'm rather shapeless. The only time I think they look good on me is when I find vintage high waisted ones because they are usually pleated and give the illusion that I have a shape. I have a vintage store to go back to on my next day off since she hadn't yet put out all the winter things she has and was planning to do it this week. Hoping there are things there that I like.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> My problem is that I think trousers look particularly bad on me because I'm rather shapeless. The only time I think they look good on me is when I find vintage high waisted ones because they are usually pleated and give the illusion that I have a shape. I have a vintage store to go back to on my next day off since she hadn't yet put out all the winter things she has and was planning to do it this week. Hoping there are things there that I like.




Don't be so hard on yourself! I've never seen you look bad in any pic you have posted. And you look taller than you are too! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself! I've never seen you look bad in any pic you have posted. And you look taller than you are too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



It's probably cause I was wearing vintage in all the photos. 

Trying to find a professional wardrobe just kills me inside a little. t's like they want everyone in a professional environment to look frumpy and unattractive. Some people can pull it off, but I think I just look very out of place in it. Doesn't fit my personality at all either. 

I'm working on a professional looking vintage winter wardrobe. In the summer I can wear all my pretty vintage dresses and they are work appropriate because they are longer in length so that works well. Winter wise I have I think three pairs of pants so far that I can wear. I need to find more! Also need to find more vintage blouses.


----------



## LexielLoveee

goodwill goodie 2.99 it's a little small so I'll just have to wear as high waisted belt.. Have a great day everyone 


@lexieloveee


----------



## Raven3766

I found this for $5. It is too small, but I wasn't going to pass it up. Now all I have to do is find the Bottega handbag. 
http://


http://


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found this for $5. It is too small, but I wasn't going to pass it up. Now all I have to do is find the Bottega handbag.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 
That's a beautiful belt Raven!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> I found this for $5. It is too small, but I wasn't going to pass it up. Now all I have to do is find the Bottega handbag.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



Love it so much!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

LexielLoveee said:


> Ok ladies I went today to consignment store now 80 percent of the time it's all junk... Idk how but the consignment store was heaven today. So here's my goodies 42.00 Chanel!!!!???? Flats! If anyone knows the style of these or retail I'm curious. This  brand new prada I guess makeup bag! 18.80... This new kate spade skirt. This coat said fauxnfur on the tag but I knew it wasn't by the touch so I checked pocket and tag said rabbit from bergdof .. These tory burch wedges for 56.80... I know strange prices why is tory more then Chanel I'll
> Never know.. I also picked up this Louis Vuitton wallet but I'm pretty sure it's fake now that I got it home so I'll just trash it. ne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761219
> View attachment 2761227
> View attachment 2761229
> View attachment 2761231
> View attachment 2761232
> View attachment 2761233
> View attachment 2761234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the coat was 28.80... Also if anyone can conferm the wallet situation I'll love to know before I trash it.. Thanks everyone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2761238
> View attachment 2761239
> View attachment 2761240
> View attachment 2761241
> 
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee


 
Great score! Those Tory Burch wedges are especially cute!



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2762234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodwill goodie 2.99 it's a little small so I'll just have to wear as high waisted belt.. Have a great day everyone
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee


 
Great find!



Raven3766 said:


> I found this for $5. It is too small, but I wasn't going to pass it up. Now all I have to do is find the Bottega handbag.
> http://http://


 

You lucky duck! I love that Bottega belt sooo much & have so many bags that would go with! Jealous~




Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
> Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
> Before
> View attachment 2759555
> View attachment 2759556
> 
> After
> View attachment 2759557
> View attachment 2759559
> 
> 
> So happy that it looks brand new!


 
Way to go...it looks awesome!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've started thrifting weekly again and today I picked up some goodies
> Barneys NY moto boots $15
> Vintage hat (on my mini me) $4
> This $2650 Giambattista Valli dress was just....$12.95!
> Byron Lars Beauty Mark silk dress for $9.95
> And last week i got these Tory Burch Sunglasses for $1


 
Great stuff, but that Giambattista Valli dress is amazing! Love the detail on the cap sleeves!


----------



## SoLovely

LisaK026 said:


> Can you post a clearer picture of the CC?


I better not post any more pictures -- I didn't know we weren't supposed to!  Thanks though, for all efforts to help.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I am way behind on posting my recent scores. This is just the tip of the iceberg!

Pucci heels $49









Alaia heels $89




Dior heels $33




Jimmy Choo mules $25




Balenciaga City Bag $200


----------



## SoLovely

Here is a wonderful consignment shop find!  Burberry silk dress, champagne gold color.


----------



## ValentineNicole

LuxeDeb said:


> I am way behind on posting my recent scores. This is just the tip of the iceberg!
> 
> Pucci heels $49
> View attachment 2763377
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763379
> 
> 
> Alaia heels $89
> View attachment 2763380
> View attachment 2763381
> 
> 
> Dior heels $33
> View attachment 2763382
> View attachment 2763383
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo mules $25
> View attachment 2763384
> View attachment 2763385
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City Bag $200
> View attachment 2763386




Lovely finds!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I found this for $5. It is too small, but I wasn't going to pass it up. Now all I have to do is find the Bottega handbag.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://




Gorgeous!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I am way behind on posting my recent scores. This is just the tip of the iceberg!
> 
> Pucci heels $49
> View attachment 2763377
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763379
> 
> 
> Alaia heels $89
> View attachment 2763380
> View attachment 2763381
> 
> 
> Dior heels $33
> View attachment 2763382
> View attachment 2763383
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo mules $25
> View attachment 2763384
> View attachment 2763385
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City Bag $200
> View attachment 2763386


 
Those Pucci heels are gorgeous!!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I am way behind on posting my recent scores. This is just the tip of the iceberg!
> 
> Pucci heels $49
> View attachment 2763377
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763379
> 
> 
> Alaia heels $89
> View attachment 2763380
> View attachment 2763381
> 
> 
> Dior heels $33
> View attachment 2763382
> View attachment 2763383
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo mules $25
> View attachment 2763384
> View attachment 2763385
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City Bag $200
> View attachment 2763386


Beautiful shoes, especially the heels on the Dior.


----------



## Raven3766

SoLovely said:


> Here is a wonderful consignment shop find! Burberry silk dress, champagne gold color.


Your dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

Thank you everyone for the kind words about the BV belt, but it is going to a new home real soon. Someone will adopt it from the bay.


----------



## Tomsmom

Prada denim


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Prada denim
> 
> Don't you just love buttons!! Congrats!


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> I am way behind on posting my recent scores. This is just the tip of the iceberg!
> 
> Pucci heels $49
> View attachment 2763377
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763379
> 
> 
> Alaia heels $89
> View attachment 2763380
> View attachment 2763381
> 
> 
> Dior heels $33
> View attachment 2763382
> View attachment 2763383
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo mules $25
> View attachment 2763384
> View attachment 2763385
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City Bag $200
> View attachment 2763386




Wow what a deal on the alaia And the balenciaga bag!!!


----------



## myangrqzmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I am way behind on posting my recent scores. This is just the tip of the iceberg!
> 
> Pucci heels $49
> View attachment 2763377
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763379
> 
> 
> Alaia heels $89
> View attachment 2763380
> View attachment 2763381
> 
> 
> Dior heels $33
> View attachment 2763382
> View attachment 2763383
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo mules $25
> View attachment 2763384
> View attachment 2763385
> 
> 
> Balenciaga City Bag $200
> View attachment 2763386




Holy Mother! Wow very good find indeed!


----------



## myangrqzmom

kcarmona said:


> And my second most expensive vintage purchase, which SERIOUSLY put me on a ban. $800 for this Chanel Vintage M/L Double Flap! Beautiful condition! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2756753
> 
> View attachment 2756754




Girl you got lucky! Very nice!


----------



## Lzamare

Pao9 said:


> Hi ladies! I didn't get this today but I wanted to share the results Of my little project. I got a Celine wallet from ebay a couple of months ago for around $120 and it was pretty scratched up. It got worse now and my husband hated it so he gave
> Me the idea to polish it! This is how it turned out!
> Before
> View attachment 2759555
> View attachment 2759556
> 
> After
> View attachment 2759557
> View attachment 2759559
> 
> 
> So happy that it looks brand new!



Nice Job! It's beautiful


----------



## JOODLZ

I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion. 

Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon


----------



## authenticplease

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon



 Joodlz....know that your tPF friends are holding you close in their thoughts and prayers.  I'm sending you positive thoughts.


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon


(((JOODLZ))) so sorry to hear about your loss... Can't even imagine how hard it is. Sending you positive thoughts xo


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon


 

Oh Joodlz hun I'm so, so sorry.  I can't imagine what you're going through.  Please know you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LuxeDeb

SoLovely said:


> Here is a wonderful consignment shop find!  Burberry silk dress, champagne gold color.


 
What a beautiful & demure dress. Love it!



Tomsmom said:


> Prada denim


 
Prada button fly! Could jeans get any more fab!





JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon


 
BIG HUG. I am so sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

wildfury said:


> Thanks for the info!



No problem, I know what its like to pick up a Burberry piece at a thrift and then find out its not authentic...


----------



## chowlover2

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon




I am so sorry for you and your family. What a stressful time. If you ever feel the need to talk or a shoulder to cry on, please PM me.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## heymom

No words could say how deeply sorry I am for your loss. May he always provide you with the strength and his love to face a new day. 



JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon



Sorry for your loss Joodlz *hugs*.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon


 
Joodlz, I am soooo sorry. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## ValentineNicole

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon




I'm so sorry to hear this. You are in my prayers


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Joodlz hun I'm so, so sorry.  I can't imagine what you're going through.  Please know you're in my thoughts and prayers.





LuxeDeb said:


> BIG HUG. I am so sorry for your loss. You will be in my thoughts & prayers.





chowlover2 said:


> I am so sorry for you and your family. What a stressful time. If you ever feel the need to talk or a shoulder to cry on, please PM me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a





heymom said:


> No words could say how deeply sorry I am for your loss. May he always provide you with the strength and his love to face a new day.





elvisgurly said:


> Sorry for your loss Joodlz *hugs*.





Raven3766 said:


> Joodlz, I am soooo sorry. My prayers and thoughts are with you.



Thank you all soooo much for your thoughts and prayers and hugs...I'm so lucky to be surrounded by our wonderful family and friends both near and far...helping me take life one day at a time


----------



## JOODLZ

ValentineNicole said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. You are in my prayers



Thank you...(somehow multi-quote missed your quote)...I deeply appreciate everyone's love and support!


----------



## LuxeDeb

My shopping addiction continues!

Oscar de la Renta slingbacks NWT $29. Louboutin espadrilles $39




Pierre Hardy sandals $40. See by Chloe dress NWT $11




Vionnet silk top & a pic of what it looks like on $15




Miu Miu top $12. Alice & Olivia silk halter top NWT $12




Piazza Sempione dress $18. M Missoni dress $25


----------



## kcarmona

LuxeDeb said:


> My shopping addiction continues!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingbacks NWT $29. Louboutin espadrilles $39
> View attachment 2766496
> View attachment 2766497
> 
> 
> Pierre Hardy sandals $40. See by Chloe dress NWT $11
> View attachment 2766498
> View attachment 2766517
> 
> 
> Vionnet silk top & a pic of what it looks like on $15
> View attachment 2766518
> View attachment 2766519
> 
> 
> Miu Miu top $12. Alice & Olivia silk halter top NWT $12
> View attachment 2766520
> View attachment 2766522
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione dress $18. M Missoni dress $25
> View attachment 2766523
> View attachment 2766524




That Vionnet top is TDF! Very Sex and the City!


----------



## SEWDimples

LuxeDeb said:


> My shopping addiction continues!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingbacks NWT $29. Louboutin espadrilles $39
> View attachment 2766496
> View attachment 2766497
> 
> 
> Pierre Hardy sandals $40. See by Chloe dress NWT $11
> View attachment 2766498
> View attachment 2766517
> 
> 
> Vionnet silk top & a pic of what it looks like on $15
> View attachment 2766518
> View attachment 2766519
> 
> 
> Miu Miu top $12. Alice & Olivia silk halter top NWT $12
> View attachment 2766520
> View attachment 2766522
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione dress $18. M Missoni dress $25
> View attachment 2766523
> View attachment 2766524



Beautiful finds as usual.

Congrats!

Love the shoes, especially the espadrilles.


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> My shopping addiction continues!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingbacks NWT $29. Louboutin espadrilles $39
> View attachment 2766496
> View attachment 2766497
> 
> 
> Pierre Hardy sandals $40. See by Chloe dress NWT $11
> View attachment 2766498
> View attachment 2766517
> 
> 
> Vionnet silk top & a pic of what it looks like on $15
> View attachment 2766518
> View attachment 2766519
> 
> 
> Miu Miu top $12. Alice & Olivia silk halter top NWT $12
> View attachment 2766520
> View attachment 2766522
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione dress $18. M Missoni dress $25
> View attachment 2766523
> View attachment 2766524


 
Gorgeous finds!


----------



## kcf68

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon


So sorry for your loss!  May brighter thrifting days help you through this time!


----------



## nillacobain

JOODLZ said:


> Thank you all soooo much for your thoughts and prayers and hugs...I'm so lucky to be surrounded by our wonderful family and friends both near and far...helping me take life one day at a time



I haven't been in this thread forever (no time to shop with a 1y old) but wanted to let you know I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> My shopping addiction continues!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingbacks NWT $29. Louboutin espadrilles $39
> View attachment 2766496
> View attachment 2766497
> 
> 
> Pierre Hardy sandals $40. See by Chloe dress NWT $11
> View attachment 2766498
> View attachment 2766517
> 
> 
> Vionnet silk top & a pic of what it looks like on $15
> View attachment 2766518
> View attachment 2766519
> 
> 
> Miu Miu top $12. Alice & Olivia silk halter top NWT $12
> View attachment 2766520
> View attachment 2766522
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione dress $18. M Missoni dress $25
> View attachment 2766523
> View attachment 2766524



Simply AMAZING...as always!



kcf68 said:


> So sorry for your loss!  May brighter thrifting days help you through this time!





nillacobain said:


> I haven't been in this thread forever (no time to shop with a 1y old) but wanted to let you know I'm sorry for your loss.



I don't know how I would survive this without the support of all my family and dear, dear friends...thanks for the thoughts and HUGS


----------



## KrissieNO.5

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon



JOODLZ, I am so sorry for your loss. I want to send you a big hug.


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon


I just saw this. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jacer

LuxeDeb said:


> My shopping addiction continues!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingbacks NWT $29. Louboutin espadrilles $39
> View attachment 2766496
> View attachment 2766497
> 
> 
> Pierre Hardy sandals $40. See by Chloe dress NWT $11
> View attachment 2766498
> View attachment 2766517
> 
> 
> Vionnet silk top & a pic of what it looks like on $15
> View attachment 2766518
> View attachment 2766519
> 
> 
> Miu Miu top $12. Alice & Olivia silk halter top NWT $12
> View attachment 2766520
> View attachment 2766522
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione dress $18. M Missoni dress $25
> View attachment 2766523
> View attachment 2766524



Love that Miu Miu top!


----------



## LLC

My secondhand stores sux. Overpriced mall store crap. Insert sad face here.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Is anyone finding that salvos has jacked up the price A LOT in the last month or two? My locals salvos has nothing lower that $10 now and even has stuff as high as $200. I took a bunch of pics of stuff with the inflated prices to share with you ladies.



















A pilled, overly worn ecko hoodie for 14.99 is ludicrous. F21 for 9.99?! C'mon it's only a few more dollars retail.

Even the children's clothes are jacked up high. It's pretty sad considering its a charity gift shop. The thrill is pretty much gone for me as I can go and buy these things for new at Nordstrom Rack or TJ Maxx and Barney's Warehouse for the same price or a bit more. Maybe even better stuff than this.

It's price gouging and it isn't right. I went in yesterday and there were quite a few pairs of designer shoes behind the glass for 160 and up. I asked to see them and the girl said "oh I have no clue what they are but I was told they are big designers" I was mortified at the prices. I asked her If other people were interested in these shoes and she said "yes but it's too expensive." I also saw a vintage Givenchy sweater for $300 and a LOFT blazer for $29.99. Who is making these prices? Is it only in NYC? Or are you ladies experiencing the same thing in other states?

It's pretty sad when a $20 bill can't buy you anything at a Salvation Army. I'm truly disgusted.

ETA: I was told that the "warehouse" makes the prices? Anyone have insight on this?


----------



## rjshops

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Is anyone finding that salvos has jacked up the price A LOT in the last month or two? It's price gouging and it isn't right. Who is making these prices? Is it only in NYC? Or are you ladies experiencing the same thing in other states? ETA: I was told that the "warehouse" makes the prices? Anyone have insight on this?



I'm in Chicago and the prices have gone up quite a bit here too, but not as bad as what you're experiencing. I believe I read somewhere that Salvo's in Illinois has hired someone to tell them which items are designer items and to price them accordingly. 

I, too was also told that the items are priced (downtown) before they are distributed to various stores. Some managers either have special (50% off) sales or will discount the items (if you ask) because they know they can't sell it at the price listed on the tag. According to one Salvo's manager I talked to, they cannot have any type of sale without the permission of a district manager/office. I only ask for a discount if I feel the item is overpriced for its condition.

A manager (from another store) was filling in for the manager on vacation, and I found a soiled Tory Burch (seen better days) handbag with sun-faded leather that was priced $7.06, I asked if she could take anything off, and she looked at the bag and started shaking her head -- she declared that the price was too high for the bag in it's condition, and gave me $3 off. 

One Salvo's that I go to has started to hang their designer items up high, and they don't allow customers to take them down without assistance. Recently, they had a brand new Tory Burch sequin dress (new with tags) priced at $39.99 (which is a great deal, even better when it's the tag color of the week at 50% off), which then will cost you $20, and if it's still there on Friday, after 6PM you can take 75% off, making it $10. On Saturdays, at some locations the color tag of the week is .69 cents, but for the more expensive items, if they have not sold at 75% off, the item is removed and re-ticketed (color tag change) or sent to another Salvo's. 

Most items (deemed new) with the tags (and sometimes new with no tags on them) still on them will have a red ticket, which means that you won't get any type of discount, but this particular location doesn't use red tags for their new items.

For more (or so they think) expensive (designer) handbags, ($29 & up) and shoes ($29 & up), they are placed behind the counter or in a glass case at most Salvo's, but every now and again, they will miss a designer brand and will hang the item(s) with their accessible to the public section.

There are less .69 cents items to go around, because a lot of people are buying at 75 percent off. I can't complain too much, because I have found some phenomenal .69 cent deals, but they are becoming very scarce.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

rjshops said:


> I'm in Chicago and the prices have gone up quite a bit here too, but not as bad as what you're experiencing. I believe I read somewhere that Salvo's in Illinois has hired someone to tell them which items are designer items and to price them accordingly.
> 
> I, too was also told that the items are priced (downtown) before they are distributed to various stores. Some managers either have special (50% off) sales or will discount the items (if you ask) because they know they can't sell it at the price listed on the tag. According to one Salvo's manager I talked to, they cannot have any type of sale without the permission of a district manager/office. I only ask for a discount if I feel the item is overpriced for its condition.
> 
> A manager (from another store) was filling in for the manager on vacation, and I found a soiled Tory Burch (seen better days) handbag with sun-faded leather that was priced $7.06, I asked if she could take anything off, and she looked at the bag and started shaking her head -- she declared that the price was too high for the bag in it's condition, and gave me $3 off.
> 
> One Salvo's that I go to has started to hang their designer items up high, and they don't allow customers to take them down without assistance. Recently, they had a brand new Tory Burch sequin dress (new with tags) priced at $39.99 (which is a great deal, even better when it's the tag color of the week at 50% off), which then will cost you $20, and if it's still there on Friday, after 6PM you can take 75% off, making it $10. On Saturdays, at some locations the color tag of the week is .69 cents, but for the more expensive items, if they have not sold at 75% off, the item is removed and re-ticketed (color tag change) or sent to another Salvo's.
> 
> Most items (deemed new) with the tags (and sometimes new with no tags on them) still on them will have a red ticket, which means that you won't get any type of discount, but this particular location doesn't use red tags for their new items.
> 
> For more (or so they think) expensive (designer) handbags, ($29 & up) and shoes ($29 & up), they are placed behind the counter or in a glass case at most Salvo's, but every now and again, they will miss a designer brand and will hang the item(s) with their accessible to the public section.
> 
> There are less .69 cents items to go around, because a lot of people are buying at 75 percent off. I can't complain too much, because I have found some phenomenal .69 cent deals, but they are becoming very scarce.



Wow! That's a lot of good info. You know your stuff. I wish we had the whole 75% off and the .69 cent deals. We have one ticket color that's 1/2 off all week and its usually the crappiest stuff. I'm talking about soiled and stained. I would liken it to garbage. Even the knockoff crap is over priced. At least if they are going to rob you without a gun, they could at least check the authenticity of an item. Their "expert" on prices should learn how to tell real from fake. I just can't help but have a bad taste in my mouth about it all. I have been thrifting for years and have found some crazy deals!! That was the fun of it. It's also supposed to be a "family store" and have cheap and accessible clothes for people in need. I have witnessed them refuse a coat to a person in need, which is despicable. 

This specific location opened up in August and I scored big time at the grand opening. I got a prada bag and LV and Giuseppe Zanotti's for very cheap. I was so excited until I noticed, week after week, the prices creeping up. I feel like something needs to be done.


----------



## magdalinka

Sorry everyone, I have been so crazy busy, no time to comment on all the great deals. I do check with the thread at least once a day . 

Krissie - that is ridiculous. Who would buy those things? I think once they realize they are not a boutique or eBay, they will start reducing their prices. I just think it will show in the register at the end of the day and they will have no choice but to bring prices down. We just have to be patient and wait. And whatever expert they hired won't know all the designers so I bet you can still score amazing goodies. 
Stay strong thrifty sistas (edit: and brothers *winks at Jama*), we will win at the end


----------



## jamamcg

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon



I'm am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. We are all here to help which is what I truly love about the thread. Not just to share thrift eye candy, but also a social club to rant issues and share personal feeling. We are all here for you.


----------



## magdalinka

For those of you who were asking to see the "after" pic of my Chanel that used to have a top handle. My hubs took it to a boutique and had it sent out for a new chain as a present for me. So the original bag was $400 and the chain was about $200. Here is the beauty. It came back with a dust bag, shopping bag stuffed with Chanel tissue paper. 
View attachment 2770108
View attachment 2770109
View attachment 2770114


----------



## KrissieNO.5

magdalinka said:


> Sorry everyone, I have been so crazy busy, no time to comment on all the great deals. I do check with the thread at least once a day .
> 
> Krissie - that is ridiculous. Who would buy those things? I think once they realize they are not a boutique or eBay, they will start reducing their prices. I just think it will show in the register at the end of the day and they will have no choice but to bring prices down. We just have to be patient and wait. And whatever expert they hired won't know all the designers so I bet you can still score amazing goodies.
> Stay strong thrifty sistas (edit: and brothers *winks at Jama*), we will win at the end





magdalinka said:


> For those of you who were asking to see the "after" pic of my Chanel that used to have a top handle. My hubs took it to a boutique and had it sent out for a new chain as a present for me. So the original bag was $400 and the chain was about $200. Here is the beauty. It came back with a dust bag, shopping bag stuffed with Chanel tissue paper.
> View attachment 2770108
> View attachment 2770109
> View attachment 2770114



I think you are right. If they don't shape up they will close down. All I hear when I go there is people fighting with employees about prices!

Your Chanel looks incredible. Congrats!!


----------



## magdalinka

I have also been in love with the LV Eva in mono. Never been an LV person but had to have this one. It's now my everyday bag. I know it's not a super steal at $465 but still a great price. Plus I was able to sell a bag for a nice profit so technically it was free. Love getting preloved stuff from Japanese resellers. [URLATTACH]2770123[/ATTACH]


----------



## rjshops

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Wow! That's a lot of good info. You know your stuff. I wish we had the whole 75% off and the .69 cent deals.



LOL ... I'm a regular and I've been thrifting for a long time, too!

I forgot to mention that at some Salvo's in Chicago, they have now started a two color tag (purple/tan) of the week sale. This week, the color tags on sale are purple at 50% off, and next week's color tag (tan) is also 25% off. The weeks following will be: tan/white, then white/green, green/blue, etc.

I don't always wait for a color tag sale, if the item is new (or in excellent condition), nice quality and reasonably priced I will go ahead and buy it because some items I know will be purchased (by someone else) before that particular color tag of the week sale. A while back, I found a pair of Jimmy Choo patent leather peep toe low heel shoes for $4.06 with no taps. When I took them to the register, the cashier did a double-take at the price, she hesitated for a moment and I believe the only reason she sold them to me is because I'm a regular. Sometimes, they will say to people that the item is not marked correctly and refuse to sell it until it's re-priced.

You're right I have to laugh at the items they think are real -- more often than not they are fake -- especially what they think are Coach handbags, just looking at them and definitely touching some of the older styles, it's easy to know that they are knock-offs. But they don't know all the designer brands and I have found items that have slipped through the cracks.

Salvo's gives voucher coupons for free coats to the needy, but they are very strict about what type of coat they can get. They will not let them get a red tag coat, nor will they let them get a trench coat with a lining -- it has to be a wool coat or jacket. 

But good things have happened, too. On two occasions. the person in front of me at the register has been short on cash, usually a buck or two and I will give them the money they need. Both times, the cashier on duty gave me a discount equal to what I gave to the customer, I was so surprised because I wasn't expecting it!

The newer Salvo's initially get some of the best stuff to sell, but after the store has been open for a month or more I've noticed that most of the merchandise is less than desired. There are gems to be found, but it requires some digging. 

Check to see who runs your Salvo's in NY and send him/her an email with your concerns. 

If you haven't already, sign up for their newsletter to receive discount coupons -- usually 25 percent off one item.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

rjshops said:


> LOL ... I'm a regular and I've been thrifting for a long time, too!
> 
> I forgot to mention that at some Salvo's in Chicago, they have now started a two color tag (purple/tan) of the week sale. This week, the color tags on sale are purple at 50% off, and next week's color tag (tan) is also 25% off. The weeks following will be: tan/white, then white/green, green/blue, etc.
> 
> I don't always wait for a color tag sale, if the item is new (or in excellent condition), nice quality and reasonably priced I will go ahead and buy it because some items I know will be purchased (by someone else) before that particular color tag of the week sale. A while back, I found a pair of Jimmy Choo patent leather peep toe low heel shoes for $4.06 with no taps. When I took them to the register, the cashier did a double-take at the price, she hesitated for a moment and I believe the only reason she sold them to me is because I'm a regular. Sometimes, they will say to people that the item is not marked correctly and refuse to sell it until it's re-priced.
> 
> You're right I have to laugh at the items they think are real -- more often than not they are fake -- especially what they think are Coach handbags, just looking at them and definitely touching some of the older styles, it's easy to know that they are knock-offs. But they don't know all the designer brands and I have found items that have slipped through the cracks.
> 
> Salvo's gives voucher coupons for free coats to the needy, but they are very strict about what type of coat they can get. They will not let them get a red tag coat, nor will they let them get a trench coat with a lining -- it has to be a wool coat or jacket.
> 
> But good things have happened, too. On two occasions. the person in front of me at the register has been short on cash, usually a buck or two and I will give them the money they need. Both times, the cashier on duty gave me a discount equal to what I gave to the customer, I was so surprised because I wasn't expecting it!
> 
> The newer Salvo's initially get some of the best stuff to sell, but after the store has been open for a month or more I've noticed that most of the merchandise is less than desired. There are gems to be found, but it requires some digging.
> 
> Check to see who runs your Salvo's in NY and send him/her an email with your concerns.
> 
> If you haven't already, sign up for their newsletter to receive discount coupons -- usually 25 percent off one item.



That's a good idea. I may just shoot my concerns over to them. I'm the same way, if I see something good ill buy and won't wait until half off days. Don't get me wrong i have had my good moments at salvos too!


----------



## kcarmona

All Saints and J. Crew for $3 each! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




American Apparel Bikini Top with tags, $2!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> For those of you who were asking to see the "after" pic of my Chanel that used to have a top handle. My hubs took it to a boutique and had it sent out for a new chain as a present for me. So the original bag was $400 and the chain was about $200. Here is the beauty. It came back with a dust bag, shopping bag stuffed with Chanel tissue paper.
> View attachment 2770108
> View attachment 2770109
> View attachment 2770114


 

Gorgeous Chanel Magda and congrats on the Eva!!


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's a good idea. I may just shoot my concerns over to them. I'm the same way, if I see something good ill buy and won't wait until half off days. Don't get me wrong i have had my good moments at salvos too!


 

Krissie I totally agree with you about Salvos pricing.  I mean 12.99 for a Banana Republic sweater and even more for Ann Taylor, I almost fell over.  Please... I'm very picky lately about what I buy at those prices.  I try to go on Wednesdays now to get the half off.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> For those of you who were asking to see the "after" pic of my Chanel that used to have a top handle. My hubs took it to a boutique and had it sent out for a new chain as a present for me. So the original bag was $400 and the chain was about $200. Here is the beauty. It came back with a dust bag, shopping bag stuffed with Chanel tissue paper.
> View attachment 2770108
> View attachment 2770109
> View attachment 2770114


Oh Magda she is so pretty and I love your LV!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> I have also been in love with the LV Eva in mono. Never been an LV person but had to have this one. It's now my everyday bag. I know it's not a super steal at $465 but still a great price. Plus I was able to sell a bag for a nice profit so technically it was free. Love getting preloved stuff from Japanese resellers. [URLATTACH]2770123[/ATTACH]




Japanese resellers are the best when it comes to pre-loved high end bags. They really know how to take care of their bags!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> Krissie I totally agree with you about Salvos pricing.  I mean 12.99 for a Banana Republic sweater and even more for Ann Taylor, I almost fell over.  Please... I'm very picky lately about what I buy at those prices.  I try to go on Wednesdays now to get the half off.



It's out of control! I see target stuff priced at $10 and up. I have been super selective as well and have been leaving empty handed.


----------



## kcf68

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Wow! That's a lot of good info. You know your stuff. I wish we had the whole 75% off and the .69 cent deals. We have one ticket color that's 1/2 off all week and its usually the crappiest stuff. I'm talking about soiled and stained. I would liken it to garbage. Even the knockoff crap is over priced. At least if they are going to rob you without a gun, they could at least check the authenticity of an item. Their "expert" on prices should learn how to tell real from fake. I just can't help but have a bad taste in my mouth about it all. I have been thrifting for years and have found some crazy deals!! That was the fun of it. It's also supposed to be a "family store" and have cheap and accessible clothes for people in need. I have witnessed them refuse a coat to a person in need, which is despicable.
> 
> This specific location opened up in August and I scored big time at the grand opening. I got a prada bag and LV and Giuseppe Zanotti's for very cheap. I was so excited until I noticed, week after week, the prices creeping up. I feel like something needs to be done.


Yes there is only 1 particular store in D.C.  that wants ridiculous amount for not that great of clothes so I just go to the other ones and go on sale day although it is crowded!  I have found though some of the premium outlets have sales and it is way cheaper!  I went to Nordstrom rack and got  1 Vince and 2 Jolie shirts for under $20.00.


----------



## sanibelle

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Is anyone finding that salvos has jacked up the price A LOT in the last month or two? My locals salvos has nothing lower that $10 now and even has stuff as high as $200. I took a bunch of pics of stuff with the inflated prices to share with you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pilled, overly worn ecko hoodie for 14.99 is ludicrous. F21 for 9.99?! C'mon it's only a few more dollars retail.
> 
> Even the children's clothes are jacked up high. It's pretty sad considering its a charity gift shop. The thrill is pretty much gone for me as I can go and buy these things for new at Nordstrom Rack or TJ Maxx and Barney's Warehouse for the same price or a bit more. Maybe even better stuff than this.
> 
> It's price gouging and it isn't right. I went in yesterday and there were quite a few pairs of designer shoes behind the glass for 160 and up. I asked to see them and the girl said "oh I have no clue what they are but I was told they are big designers" I was mortified at the prices. I asked her If other people were interested in these shoes and she said "yes but it's too expensive." I also saw a vintage Givenchy sweater for $300 and a LOFT blazer for $29.99. Who is making these prices? Is it only in NYC? Or are you ladies experiencing the same thing in other states?
> 
> It's pretty sad when a $20 bill can't buy you anything at a Salvation Army. I'm truly disgusted.
> 
> ETA: I was told that the "warehouse" makes the prices? Anyone have insight on this?



This looks like my local Savers!  And like you, I leave with nothing but a bad taste in my mouth.  It truly bothers me that these items are donated, by me and others who are trying to do something nice.  With their inventory cost virtually nil, I often think how high their profit margins must be.  OK rant over.


----------



## Tuuli35

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon




I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

sanibelle said:


> This looks like my local Savers!  And like you, I leave with nothing but a bad taste in my mouth.  It truly bothers me that these items are donated, by me and others who are trying to do something nice.  With their inventory cost virtually nil, I often think how high their profit margins must be.  OK rant over.



I keep thinking about it too. That's a huge profit margin. All their merchandise is given to them free. They could make profit and even more so if they kept their prices according to what a thrift store should. It's bothering me.




kcf68 said:


> Yes there is only 1 particular store in D.C.  that wants ridiculous amount for not that great of clothes so I just go to the other ones and go on sale day although it is crowded!  I have found though some of the premium outlets have sales and it is way cheaper!  I went to Nordstrom rack and got  1 Vince and 2 Jolie shirts for under $20.00.



Funny thing is the two salvos by me are empty lately, even on half off Wednesdays. Eerily empty. I wonder why lol the rack has some awesome deals.


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I keep thinking about it too. That's a huge profit margin. All their merchandise is given to them free. They could make profit and even more so if they kept their prices according to what a thrift store should. It's bothering me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the two salvos by me are empty lately, even on half off Wednesdays. Eerily empty. I wonder why lol the rack has some awesome deals.


 
I believe there is usually a lull in activity due to the holidays. A lot of companies hold on to merchandise the closer it gets to Thanksgiving. I guess it has to do with competition for sales. Usually after Halloween and closer to Thanksgiving you start seeing more and before Christmas and after New Years, you see an incredible amount due to donations before tax season....did that make sense? I felt as though I was babbling...


----------



## JOODLZ

KrissieNO.5 said:


> JOODLZ, I am so sorry for your loss. I want to send you a big hug.





LisaK026 said:


> I just saw this. So sorry for your loss.



Thanks to both of you for your kind thoughts...I don't know how I could get through this without everyone's support


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> I'm am so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you. We are all here to help which is what I truly love about the thread. Not just to share thrift eye candy, but also a social club to rant issues and share personal feeling. We are all here for you.



Thanks, Jama! Over my few years here, I've been lucky to become acquainted with lots and lots of truly wonderful folks from all over the world! Being able to escape my day-to-day stuff every morning by reading the forums is a great diversion...everyone's support right now means so much to me


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> For those of you who were asking to see the "after" pic of my Chanel that used to have a top handle. My hubs took it to a boutique and had it sent out for a new chain as a present for me. So the original bag was $400 and the chain was about $200. Here is the beauty. It came back with a dust bag, shopping bag stuffed with Chanel tissue paper.
> View attachment 2770108
> View attachment 2770109
> View attachment 2770114



Oooohhh...congrats on this...so lovely!



magdalinka said:


> I have also been in love with the LV Eva in mono. Never been an LV person but had to have this one. It's now my everyday bag. I know it's not a super steal at $465 but still a great price. Plus I was able to sell a bag for a nice profit so technically it was free. Love getting preloved stuff from Japanese resellers. [URLATTACH]2770123[/ATTACH]



And this too...I am lusting for an LV mono!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tuuli35 said:


> I am very sorry for your loss!



Thanks, Tuuli! 

Over the past few weeks, when my house gets too quiet, I've allowed myself some "thrifting therapy"...and fortunately my visiting family members have been willing participants (enablers). Found a beautiful Michael Kors Delancey for $4.99 (!) and, of course, a few Coach bags. My sister stumbled on a set of Pfaltzgraf...to replace some pieces her daughter lost in a fire a while back. Service for 8...dinner & lunch plates, small bowls, bread plates and some accessory pieces for $46.


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, Tuuli!
> 
> Over the past few weeks, when my house gets too quiet, I've allowed myself some "thrifting therapy"...and fortunately my visiting family members have been willing participants (enablers). Found a beautiful Michael Kors Delancey for $4.99 (!) and, of course, a few Coach bags. My sister stumbled on a set of Pfaltzgraf...to replace some pieces her daughter lost in a fire a while back. Service for 8...dinner & lunch plates, small bowls, bread plates and some accessory pieces for $46.


 

Great finds Joodlz!  Love the MK and of course the Coach   That Pfaltzgraf was a steal at that price!


----------



## elvisgurly

Tomsmom said:


> Krissie I totally agree with you about Salvos pricing.  I mean 12.99 for a Banana Republic sweater and even more for Ann Taylor, I almost fell over.  Please... I'm very picky lately about what I buy at those prices.  I try to go on Wednesdays now to get the half off.




My local GoodWill had mall brand leather coats for around $40.00-50.00.  One was St. John's Bay.


----------



## jamamcg

Some finds from last week 
Of course an other tie. My first Nina Ricci it a large kipper tie so I think it's 1960's 





And when I was in a junk shop I came across three boxes of photographs so I started digging through I wanted to find really old ones and I selected these three. I wish I knew the peoples story's  I think I have started a new obsession I want to collect more.


----------



## JNH14

JOODLZ, so sorry to hear about your husband.  We are all here for you!


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you my thrifty friends for all the compliments. 

Joodlz - awesome deal on the MK bag and nice Coaches as always!
Jama - love the NR tie.


----------



## elvisgurly

LuxeDeb said:


> My shopping addiction continues!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta slingbacks NWT $29. Louboutin espadrilles $39
> View attachment 2766496
> View attachment 2766497
> 
> 
> Pierre Hardy sandals $40. See by Chloe dress NWT $11
> View attachment 2766498
> View attachment 2766517
> 
> 
> Vionnet silk top & a pic of what it looks like on $15
> View attachment 2766518
> View attachment 2766519
> 
> 
> Miu Miu top $12. Alice & Olivia silk halter top NWT $12
> View attachment 2766520
> View attachment 2766522
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione dress $18. M Missoni dress $25
> View attachment 2766523
> View attachment 2766524



Ooo love the Louboutins!  I definitely need a shoe like that since the J. Brand jeans I got on eBay are way too long on me LOL!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Some finds from last week
> Of course an other tie. My first Nina Ricci it a large kipper tie so I think it's 1960's
> View attachment 2771661
> 
> View attachment 2771662
> 
> 
> And when I was in a junk shop I came across three boxes of photographs so I started digging through I wanted to find really old ones and I selected these three. I wish I knew the peoples story's  I think I have started a new obsession I want to collect more.
> View attachment 2771663
> 
> View attachment 2771664
> 
> View attachment 2771666


 
Nice tie. You picked out some lovely pics. I always find old photos like this so intriguing!



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, Tuuli!
> 
> Over the past few weeks, when my house gets too quiet, I've allowed myself some "thrifting therapy"...and fortunately my visiting family members have been willing participants (enablers). Found a beautiful Michael Kors Delancey for $4.99 (!) and, of course, a few Coach bags. My sister stumbled on a set of Pfaltzgraf...to replace some pieces her daughter lost in a fire a while back. Service for 8...dinner & lunch plates, small bowls, bread plates and some accessory pieces for $46.


 
The bag with the floral design is very cute. It sounds like your sis got a steal on the dinnerware. Glad to see you are out & about & getting some good deals!



magdalinka said:


> For those of you who were asking to see the "after" pic of my Chanel that used to have a top handle. My hubs took it to a boutique and had it sent out for a new chain as a present for me. So the original bag was $400 and the chain was about $200. Here is the beauty. It came back with a dust bag, shopping bag stuffed with Chanel tissue paper.
> View attachment 2770108
> View attachment 2770109
> View attachment 2770114


 
It turned out gorgeous! It was well worth it to have Chanel do it. The shopping bag & dust bag were a fun bonus! 



magdalinka said:


> I have also been in love with the LV Eva in mono. Never been an LV person but had to have this one. It's now my everyday bag. I know it's not a super steal at $465 but still a great price. Plus I was able to sell a bag for a nice profit so technically it was free. Love getting preloved stuff from Japanese resellers. [URLATTACH]2770123[/ATTACH]


 
Cute bag!



kcarmona said:


> All Saints and J. Crew for $3 each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2770175
> 
> 
> American Apparel Bikini Top with tags, $2!
> View attachment 2770177


 
Cannot go wrong with some good quality basics!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I love clothes...can you tell?

M Missoni top/skirt set NWT (bad pic, it is a beautiful maroon color) $35. Roberto Cavalli top $19.50




Milly for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $11.  M Missoni skirt $15




Calypso cashmere dress $29 (more than I wanted to spend but it is perfect for the changing seasons here). See by Chloe oversized cardi $8




Anna Sui silk dress NWT (has sheer insets- cannot see in pic) $14



Ugh...is there any way to get rid of those silly ads on the sides of our pages? They are too big & colorful. They are so distracting!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks, Tuuli!
> 
> Over the past few weeks, when my house gets too quiet, I've allowed myself some "thrifting therapy"...and fortunately my visiting family members have been willing participants (enablers). Found a beautiful Michael Kors Delancey for $4.99 (!) and, of course, a few Coach bags. My sister stumbled on a set of Pfaltzgraf...to replace some pieces her daughter lost in a fire a while back. Service for 8...dinner & lunch plates, small bowls, bread plates and some accessory pieces for $46.


 
Joodlz, love the handbags! I know when I see the "table", Joodlz found something great!


----------



## ValentineNicole

LuxeDeb said:


> I love clothes...can you tell?
> 
> M Missoni top/skirt set NWT (bad pic, it is a beautiful maroon color) $35. Roberto Cavalli top $19.50
> View attachment 2772089
> View attachment 2772090
> 
> 
> Milly for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $11.  M Missoni skirt $15
> View attachment 2772091
> View attachment 2772092
> 
> 
> Calypso cashmere dress $29 (more than I wanted to spend but it is perfect for the changing seasons here). See by Chloe oversized cardi $8
> View attachment 2772093
> View attachment 2772094
> 
> 
> Anna Sui silk dress NWT (has sheer insets- cannot see in pic) $14
> View attachment 2772095
> 
> 
> Ugh...is there any way to get rid of those silly ads on the sides of our pages? They are too big & colorful. They are so distracting!




Beautiful! Where do you shop?? Lol


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> I love clothes...can you tell?
> 
> M Missoni top/skirt set NWT (bad pic, it is a beautiful maroon color) $35. Roberto Cavalli top $19.50
> View attachment 2772089
> View attachment 2772090
> 
> 
> Milly for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $11.  M Missoni skirt $15
> View attachment 2772091
> View attachment 2772092
> 
> 
> Calypso cashmere dress $29 (more than I wanted to spend but it is perfect for the changing seasons here). See by Chloe oversized cardi $8
> View attachment 2772093
> View attachment 2772094
> 
> 
> Anna Sui silk dress NWT (has sheer insets- cannot see in pic) $14
> View attachment 2772095
> 
> 
> Ugh...is there any way to get rid of those silly ads on the sides of our pages? They are too big & colorful. They are so distracting!


That Missoni set is gorgeous! What a steal! Love cashmere dresses, recently found a Mahaschoni cashmere dress, will post later


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Raven3766 said:


> I believe there is usually a lull in activity due to the holidays. A lot of companies hold on to merchandise the closer it gets to Thanksgiving. I guess it has to do with competition for sales. Usually after Halloween and closer to Thanksgiving you start seeing more and before Christmas and after New Years, you see an incredible amount due to donations before tax season....did that make sense? I felt as though I was babbling...



Makes perfect sense Raven!


----------



## LuxeDeb

ValentineNicole said:


> Beautiful! Where do you shop?? Lol


 
Thanks! I shop everywhere...it seems like every consignment shop & thrift in town. You cannot shake a stick in Dallas without hitting deals!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Who likes Chanel for $20? I do! I usually prefer slim fitting pants, but check out the cute pearl detailing on front pockets


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

LuxeDeb said:


> Who likes Chanel for $20? I do! I usually prefer slim fitting pants, but check out the cute pearl detailing on front pockets
> 
> View attachment 2773377
> View attachment 2773378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773379




Wow!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Who likes Chanel for $20? I do! I usually prefer slim fitting pants, but check out the cute pearl detailing on front pockets
> 
> View attachment 2773377
> View attachment 2773378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773379


Pretty! I will take anything Chanel for $20


----------



## JNH14

You can always have the legs on your pants taken in by a seamstress if you don't like the bigger cut of the pants-they'd still be Chanel!


----------



## magdalinka

It rained amazing shoes yesterday at the Savers. 
Brand new green Repetto suede ballerina flats MY SIZE!!! $7.99
Amazing embellished Bruno Magli suede slipper a bit tight but I will make it work $5.99 (I have been drooling over all the amazing embroidered and embellished slippers out there so very happy I found these)
Worn once Celine satin pump $13
View attachment 2775001
View attachment 2775002
View attachment 2775003


----------



## mharri20

magdalinka said:


> It rained amazing shoes yesterday at the Savers.
> Brand new green Repetto suede ballerina flats MY SIZE!!! $7.99
> Amazing embellished Bruno Magli suede slipper a bit tight but I will make it work $5.99 (I have been drooling over all the amazing embroidered and embellished slippers out there so very happy I found these)
> Worn once Celine satin pump $13
> View attachment 2775001
> View attachment 2775002
> View attachment 2775003




You scored magda! The Celine's are gorgeous


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> It rained amazing shoes yesterday at the Savers.
> Brand new green Repetto suede ballerina flats MY SIZE!!! $7.99
> Amazing embellished Bruno Magli suede slipper a bit tight but I will make it work $5.99 (I have been drooling over all the amazing embroidered and embellished slippers out there so very happy I found these)
> Worn once Celine satin pump $13
> View attachment 2775001
> View attachment 2775002
> View attachment 2775003


 

Love the Repetto's but those Celine are to die for!!  Good shoe haul!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> It rained amazing shoes yesterday at the Savers.
> Brand new green Repetto suede ballerina flats MY SIZE!!! $7.99
> Amazing embellished Bruno Magli suede slipper a bit tight but I will make it work $5.99 (I have been drooling over all the amazing embroidered and embellished slippers out there so very happy I found these)
> Worn once Celine satin pump $13
> View attachment 2775001
> View attachment 2775002
> View attachment 2775003



What a great outing....such lovely shoes!

The BM should stretch nicely and contour to your foot since they are suede


----------



## ValentineNicole

magdalinka said:


> It rained amazing shoes yesterday at the Savers.
> Brand new green Repetto suede ballerina flats MY SIZE!!! $7.99
> Amazing embellished Bruno Magli suede slipper a bit tight but I will make it work $5.99 (I have been drooling over all the amazing embroidered and embellished slippers out there so very happy I found these)
> Worn once Celine satin pump $13
> View attachment 2775001
> View attachment 2775002
> View attachment 2775003



So pretty!!! Lucky finds!!!


----------



## magdalinka

mharri20 said:


> You scored magda! The Celine's are gorgeous





Tomsmom said:


> Love the Repetto's but those Celine are to die for!!  Good shoe haul!





authenticplease said:


> What a great outing....such lovely shoes!
> 
> The BM should stretch nicely and contour to your foot since they are suede





ValentineNicole said:


> So pretty!!! Lucky finds!!!


Thank you ladies


----------



## storeberry

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon




Hi Joodlz, sorry for your loss. He is at a better place now & hugss!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> It rained amazing shoes yesterday at the Savers.
> Brand new green Repetto suede ballerina flats MY SIZE!!! $7.99
> Amazing embellished Bruno Magli suede slipper a bit tight but I will make it work $5.99 (I have been drooling over all the amazing embroidered and embellished slippers out there so very happy I found these)
> Worn once Celine satin pump $13
> View attachment 2775001
> View attachment 2775002
> View attachment 2775003


Love your shoe finds Magda, I could wear the heck out of those Celine's!


----------



## elvisgurly

magdalinka said:


> It rained amazing shoes yesterday at the Savers.
> Brand new green Repetto suede ballerina flats MY SIZE!!! $7.99
> Amazing embellished Bruno Magli suede slipper a bit tight but I will make it work $5.99 (I have been drooling over all the amazing embroidered and embellished slippers out there so very happy I found these)
> Worn once Celine satin pump $13
> View attachment 2775001
> View attachment 2775002
> View attachment 2775003



Nice shoe finds!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> I have also been in love with the LV Eva in mono. Never been an LV person but had to have this one. It's now my everyday bag. I know it's not a super steal at $465 but still a great price. Plus I was able to sell a bag for a nice profit so technically it was free. Love getting preloved stuff from Japanese resellers. [URLATTACH]2770123[/ATTACH]




This bag was a great buy! Most to the preowned Eva's sell for around $800 so you can even make some money if you ever decide to sell in the future!!!


----------



## skyqueen

JOODLZ said:


> Thank you all soooo much for your thoughts and prayers and hugs...I'm so lucky to be surrounded by our wonderful family and friends both near and far...helping me take life one day at a time


Sending hugs, thoughts and prayers!


----------



## chowlover2

Where is Lazlo and Sunday morning thrift? I miss it. Do we have to bring out the big guns again?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## authenticplease

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo and Sunday morning thrift? I miss it. Do we have to bring out the big guns again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777422
> View attachment 2777425
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Kitty in the pot.....

I don't have much to contribute but maybe this might help....


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> Kitty in the pot.....
> 
> I don't have much to contribute but maybe this might help....


:lolots::


----------



## ValentineNicole

It's amazing what a little love can do for a vintage bag. Freshly polished and conditioned, here is my new-to-me ostrich Judith Leiber crossbody!! $35.00, plus a little time and love rehabbing.


----------



## Tomsmom

chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo and Sunday morning thrift? I miss it. Do we have to bring out the big guns again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777422
> View attachment 2777425
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


 
Love the kitty in a pot!!  



ValentineNicole said:


> It's amazing what a little love can do for a vintage bag. Freshly polished and conditioned, here is my new-to-me ostrich Judith Leiber crossbody!! $35.00, plus a little time and love rehabbing.


 

Gorgeous bag I adore ostrich!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Tomsmom said:


> Love the kitty in a pot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag I adore ostrich!




Thank you!! I think it cleaned up nicely!!! I can't wait for it to stop being so darn rainy so I can bring out my new toys!


----------



## Raven3766

ValentineNicole said:


> It's amazing what a little love can do for a vintage bag. Freshly polished and conditioned, here is my new-to-me ostrich Judith Leiber crossbody!! $35.00, plus a little time and love rehabbing.
> 
> I love Judith Leiber and I absolutely love Ostrich; great combination, great price; great find!


----------



## heymom

Louis Vuitton wallet $100 from local consignment shop. Great condition and It looks fabulous with my goodwill $1 pearls. Scarf was a gift. (Couldn't resist the staging photo)




Tory Burch clutch $57 from local consignment.

Using thrifty math... They paid me to take them....cleaned out closet..sold clothes to consignment shop for $475! So, wallet and clutch free plus $318 cash, minus $1 for necklace.


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

heymom said:


> View attachment 2777866
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton wallet $100 from local consignment shop. Great condition and It looks fabulous with my goodwill $1 pearls. Scarf was a gift. (Couldn't resist the staging photo)
> 
> View attachment 2777873
> 
> 
> Tory Burch clutch $57 from local consignment.
> 
> Using thrifty math... They paid me to take them....cleaned out closet..sold clothes to consignment shop for $475! So, wallet and clutch free plus $318 cash, minus $1 for necklace.




I like your math


----------



## ValentineNicole

Raven3766 said:


> ValentineNicole said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing what a little love can do for a vintage bag. Freshly polished and conditioned, here is my new-to-me ostrich Judith Leiber crossbody!! $35.00, plus a little time and love rehabbing.
> 
> I love Judith Leiber and I absolutely love Ostrich; great combination, great price; great find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Raven! It's making me happy. First non-rainy day, it's coming out into the sunshine!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tomsmom

heymom said:


> View attachment 2777866
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton wallet $100 from local consignment shop. Great condition and It looks fabulous with my goodwill $1 pearls. Scarf was a gift. (Couldn't resist the staging photo)
> 
> View attachment 2777873
> 
> 
> Tory Burch clutch $57 from local consignment.
> 
> Using thrifty math... They paid me to take them....cleaned out closet..sold clothes to consignment shop for $475! So, wallet and clutch free plus $318 cash, minus $1 for necklace.


 

Awesome scores!  And I agree with your new math


----------



## LuxeDeb

authenticplease said:


> Kitty in the pot.....
> 
> I don't have much to contribute but maybe this might help....


 
Hysterical!



ValentineNicole said:


> It's amazing what a little love can do for a vintage bag. Freshly polished and conditioned, here is my new-to-me ostrich Judith Leiber crossbody!! $35.00, plus a little time and love rehabbing.


 
Gorgeous! OMG...what a steal!



heymom said:


> View attachment 2777866
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton wallet $100 from local consignment shop. Great condition and It looks fabulous with my goodwill $1 pearls. Scarf was a gift. (Couldn't resist the staging photo)
> 
> View attachment 2777873
> 
> 
> Tory Burch clutch $57 from local consignment.
> 
> Using thrifty math... They paid me to take them....cleaned out closet..sold clothes to consignment shop for $475! So, wallet and clutch free plus $318 cash, minus $1 for necklace.


 
Great shopping! The Tory Burch bag is adorable & so perfect for fall.



magdalinka said:


> It rained amazing shoes yesterday at the Savers.
> Brand new green Repetto suede ballerina flats MY SIZE!!! $7.99
> Amazing embellished Bruno Magli suede slipper a bit tight but I will make it work $5.99 (I have been drooling over all the amazing embroidered and embellished slippers out there so very happy I found these)
> Worn once Celine satin pump $13
> View attachment 2775001
> View attachment 2775002
> View attachment 2775003


 
Shoe day! You are going to be one hot mama in those Celines! Wow


----------



## reactorberg

ValentineNicole said:


> It's amazing what a little love can do for a vintage bag. Freshly polished and conditioned, here is my new-to-me ostrich Judith Leiber crossbody!! $35.00, plus a little time and love rehabbing.




Iove love love !!


----------



## ladyash

I haven't been to thrift stores in awhile mainly because the Value Villages are overrun with halloween crap that take over half the store and I can't stand the cramped space and masses of people that want costumes. My favourite vintage pop up shop is officially closing at the end of the month though so I scored a gorgeous emerald green long sleeved maxi dress from I think the 70s today. It's gorgeous! I brought it home and had to stain remove what looked like either a pen mark or eye liner mark which almost completely came out. The shock was when I hand washed it in a basin and the water turned black!!! I had to wash it three times before the water rinsed clear! I have no idea where this poor dress has been, but I have a feeling it might be a totally different colour once dry now! Pics coming soon!

Also, I need to track down some long black gloves for Halloween since I am going to put my black vintage ball gown to use and become Audrey Hepburn this year! If we are able to dress up at work I have to have a professional work appropriate costume, so I think this will work.


----------



## ladyash

Union labels make me happy. So does beautiful beadwork. Can't wait to wear this Thursday night to a fundraiser party I'm going to!


----------



## scbear00

can't wait to share my recent leather jacket acquisition with you all...  waiting for it to be delivered from a consignment shop in another city!

In the mean time, I have a dilemma.  I've come across an authentic hermes clic bracelet in palladium with black enamel.  Listed for $300, could probably get it for $250.  Would you all jump on it?  All of the sold listings on ebay range from 160 to 800, so it seems difficult to decide whether it is 'second hand bargains' worthy, ya know?  Would love some expert thrifty input


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> Union labels make me happy. So does beautiful beadwork. Can't wait to wear this Thursday night to a fundraiser party I'm going to!


 

Beautiful dress!!


----------



## heymom

Pinkerlygirl said:


> I like your math



Thank you, I learned the "new math" from all the wonderful ladies on this thread &#128158;&#128096;&#128092;


----------



## chowlover2

ValentineNicole said:


> It's amazing what a little love can do for a vintage bag. Freshly polished and conditioned, here is my new-to-me ostrich Judith Leiber crossbody!! $35.00, plus a little time and love rehabbing.




Gorgeous! Great find!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## ValentineNicole

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! Great find!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a






reactorberg said:


> Iove love love !!





LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous! OMG...what a steal!




Thank you guys!! I need to take photos tonight. I actually picked up some resale shop steals last night - including one that I'm a little overly excited about, haha. It's one of those items that I've come close to owning, but this time I actually hit the jackpot and got the right color/ right size/ perfect everything!! Although I won't get you all too exciting and I'll clarify - it's clothing, not a bag


----------



## LuxeDeb

ladyash said:


> Union labels make me happy. So does beautiful beadwork. Can't wait to wear this Thursday night to a fundraiser party I'm going to!


 
I bet that looks beautiful on you!



scbear00 said:


> can't wait to share my recent leather jacket acquisition with you all...  waiting for it to be delivered from a consignment shop in another city!
> 
> In the mean time, I have a dilemma.  I've come across an authentic hermes clic bracelet in palladium with black enamel.  Listed for $300, could probably get it for $250.  Would you all jump on it?  All of the sold listings on ebay range from 160 to 800, so it seems difficult to decide whether it is 'second hand bargains' worthy, ya know?  Would love some expert thrifty input


 
Cannot wait to see the jacket! If you are sure the clic clac is authentic, it comes with the box, it is the color you want & can get it for $250...I say go for it. That is a good, solid price. Yes, you might be able to get it for a little less on ebay or such, but you have to stalk auctions, worry if it is authentic or has undisclosed scratches or pay duty fees from Japan, etc. Auctions are such a pain! lol



ValentineNicole said:


> Thank you guys!! I need to take photos tonight. I actually picked up some resale shop steals last night - including one that I'm a little overly excited about, haha. It's one of those items that I've come close to owning, but this time I actually hit the jackpot and got the right color/ right size/ perfect everything!! Although I won't get you all too exciting and I'll clarify - it's clothing, not a bag


 
Show me! Show me!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Okay, these are all from lunch today (so, no, none are the super awesome find from last night, LOL), but I had a nice little thrift store break this afternoon. I went to the expensive thrift store in town because I hadn't been in a while and thought it might have a couple gems finally. Glad I did! Knoxville's thrift isn't great, so I was happy with my finds today - especially given that I was there about 20 minutes max. Everything is in great condition with very few, very minor flaws 


Vintage Sparkly Stuart Weitzman heels, barely ever worn, $13.59. Pricey for thrifted SW, imho, but look at that glitter!!


Cole Haan Nike Air snakeskin heels, $11.89. 


LaMarthe handbag, $7.64


Eric Javits huge woven tote, $6.79


----------



## Tomsmom

ValentineNicole said:


> Okay, these are all from lunch today (so, no, none are the super awesome find from last night, LOL), but I had a nice little thrift store break this afternoon. I went to the expensive thrift store in town because I hadn't been in a while and thought it might have a couple gems finally. Glad I did! Knoxville's thrift isn't great, so I was happy with my finds today - especially given that I was there about 20 minutes max. Everything is in great condition with very few, very minor flaws
> 
> 
> Vintage Sparkly Stuart Weitzman heels, barely ever worn, $13.59. Pricey for thrifted SW, imho, but look at that glitter!!
> 
> 
> Cole Haan Nike Air snakeskin heels, $11.89.
> 
> 
> LaMarthe handbag, $7.64
> 
> 
> Eric Javits huge woven tote, $6.79


 

Ooooooh sparkles!!  

Love the Javits tote!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooooh sparkles!!
> 
> Love the Javits tote!



Thank you! It came with a free 30 cents  It's also much bigger than it looks - that's a 30 inch monitor it's dwarfing


----------



## LuxeDeb

ValentineNicole said:


> Okay, these are all from lunch today (so, no, none are the super awesome find from last night, LOL), but I had a nice little thrift store break this afternoon. I went to the expensive thrift store in town because I hadn't been in a while and thought it might have a couple gems finally. Glad I did! Knoxville's thrift isn't great, so I was happy with my finds today - especially given that I was there about 20 minutes max. Everything is in great condition with very few, very minor flaws
> 
> 
> Vintage Sparkly Stuart Weitzman heels, barely ever worn, $13.59. Pricey for thrifted SW, imho, but look at that glitter!!
> 
> 
> Cole Haan Nike Air snakeskin heels, $11.89.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaMarthe handbag, $7.64
> 
> 
> Eric Javits huge woven tote, $6.79


 
You did great! And talk about spotting deals quickly


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my recent deals~

Burberry leather handbag (it has the housecheck pattern peeking thru the leather cut out design) $100




Chloe Saskia shoulder bag $200. 10 Crosby Derek Lam dress (simple l/s knit dress I will probably belt) $10




Louis Vuitton bracelet $65



M Missoni dress NWT $5


----------



## ValentineNicole

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent deals~
> 
> Burberry leather handbag (it has the housecheck pattern peeking thru the leather cut out design) $100
> View attachment 2779423
> View attachment 2779424
> 
> 
> Chloe Saskia shoulder bag $200. 10 Crosby Derek Lam dress (simple l/s knit dress I will probably belt) $10
> View attachment 2779425
> View attachment 2779426
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton bracelet $65
> View attachment 2779428
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress NWT $5
> View attachment 2779430
> View attachment 2779431




Amazing finds!!


----------



## authenticplease

ValentineNicole said:


> Okay, these are all from lunch today (so, no, none are the super awesome find from last night, LOL), but I had a nice little thrift store break this afternoon. I went to the expensive thrift store in town because I hadn't been in a while and thought it might have a couple gems finally. Glad I did! Knoxville's thrift isn't great, so I was happy with my finds today - especially given that I was there about 20 minutes max. Everything is in great condition with very few, very minor flaws
> 
> 
> Vintage Sparkly Stuart Weitzman heels, barely ever worn, $13.59. Pricey for thrifted SW, imho, but look at that glitter!!
> 
> 
> Cole Haan Nike Air snakeskin heels, $11.89.
> 
> 
> LaMarthe handbag, $7.64
> 
> 
> Eric Javits huge woven tote, $6.79



You always have such cool finds


----------



## authenticplease

ladyash said:


> Union labels make me happy. So does beautiful beadwork. Can't wait to wear this Thursday night to a fundraiser party I'm going to!



You are going to have a blast at your party.... And look stunning!  I adore that shade of green and the intricate embellishment at the bust


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent deals~
> 
> Burberry leather handbag (it has the housecheck pattern peeking thru the leather cut out design) $100
> View attachment 2779423
> View attachment 2779424
> 
> 
> Chloe Saskia shoulder bag $200. 10 Crosby Derek Lam dress (simple l/s knit dress I will probably belt) $10
> View attachment 2779425
> View attachment 2779426
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton bracelet $65
> View attachment 2779428
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress NWT $5
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779430
> View attachment 2779431



  as awesome as these finds are, I best it is even more exciting to play in your closet such unbelievable finds.....time and again


----------



## ladyash

authenticplease said:


> You are going to have a blast at your party.... And look stunning!  I adore that shade of green and the intricate embellishment at the bust



Thanks! I have one more round of stain removal to do I think and another wash tomorrow before I can wear it Thursday night. I took a chance on it since it was $50 and I got it for $10, but it had what looked like either a huge pen mark, or makeup eye liner mark for a good three inches on the back. The mark was the main reason I left it there all summer and probably why it was still there for me Monday. The mark is almost gone and probably not noticeable (my roommate said "what stain" when I asked if he could see it) but he's a guy.
Also, I should have taken pics but thrift ladies ALWAYS wash EVERYTHING after buying. You never know where it's been for the past 30+ years in some cases. This dress looked relatively clean in the store minus the mark on the back, and it didn't have that thrift smell, but when I hand washed it the first time the water in the basin went black! I had to hand wash it three times before the water was even clear! Pretty sure the dress is a whole different shade of green now!


----------



## elvisgurly

ladyash said:


> I haven't been to thrift stores in awhile mainly because the Value Villages are overrun with halloween crap that take over half the store and I can't stand the cramped space and masses of people that want costumes. My favourite vintage pop up shop is officially closing at the end of the month though so I scored a gorgeous emerald green long sleeved maxi dress from I think the 70s today. It's gorgeous! I brought it home and had to stain remove what looked like either a pen mark or eye liner mark which almost completely came out. The shock was when I hand washed it in a basin and the water turned black!!! I had to wash it three times before the water rinsed clear! I have no idea where this poor dress has been, but I have a feeling it might be a totally different colour once dry now! Pics coming soon!
> 
> Also, I need to track down some long black gloves for Halloween since I am going to put my black vintage ball gown to use and become Audrey Hepburn this year! If we are able to dress up at work I have to have a professional work appropriate costume, so I think this will work.



The costume sounds awesome!

I'm going to dress up as Kelly Kapowski from Saved By The Bell LOL!


----------



## ValentineNicole

A couple quick finds from today. There's more - a coach and a B mackowski for $19.99 each, 2 long sleeve theory tops for $7.50 each, a giants jacket for $8...

But the real good stuff is below!!

All with original dustbags and authenticity cards...

Celine - $79.99
Fendi x 2 - $69.99 each


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Great finds Joodlz!  Love the MK and of course the Coach   That Pfaltzgraf was a steal at that price!



Thanks...sis is only taking a few of the dishes back to Seattle...leaving the rest for my other sister's next yard sale...lol!



jamamcg said:


> Some finds from last week
> Of course an other tie. My first Nina Ricci it a large kipper tie so I think it's 1960's
> View attachment 2771661
> 
> View attachment 2771662
> 
> 
> And when I was in a junk shop I came across three boxes of photographs so I started digging through I wanted to find really old ones and I selected these three. I wish I knew the peoples story's  I think I have started a new obsession I want to collect more.
> View attachment 2771663
> 
> View attachment 2771664
> 
> View attachment 2771666



The vintage photos are wonderful...I see a collection in the making! If only they could talk...



JNH14 said:


> JOODLZ, so sorry to hear about your husband.  We are all here for you!



Thanks so much...getting ready for Celebration of Life on Sunday 



magdalinka said:


> Joodlz - awesome deal on the MK bag and nice Coaches as always!



Thanks...add one more to my collection...below! A 2010 Coach Kristin Leather Tote...with a $5 off coupon $9.99 at GW! With little effort the spot on the front flap is now gone and the bag is in really nice condition.



LuxeDeb said:


> The bag with the floral design is very cute. It sounds like your sis got a steal on the dinnerware. Glad to see you are out & about & getting some good deals!



Thanks...thrifting IS therapy!



LuxeDeb said:


> I love clothes...can you tell?
> 
> Ugh...is there any way to get rid of those silly ads on the sides of our pages? They are too big & colorful. They are so distracting!



Always amazing stuff...and I agree with the ads...POOF, they're gone!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Joodlz, love the handbags! I know when I see the "table", Joodlz found something great!



Awww...thanks!



LuxeDeb said:


> Who likes Chanel for $20? I do! I usually prefer slim fitting pants, but check out the cute pearl detailing on front pockets
> 
> View attachment 2773377
> View attachment 2773378
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773379



Yeah...Chanel for $20 can't be beat!



magdalinka said:


> It rained amazing shoes yesterday at the Savers.
> Brand new green Repetto suede ballerina flats MY SIZE!!! $7.99
> Amazing embellished Bruno Magli suede slipper a bit tight but I will make it work $5.99 (I have been drooling over all the amazing embroidered and embellished slippers out there so very happy I found these)
> Worn once Celine satin pump $13
> View attachment 2775001
> View attachment 2775002
> View attachment 2775003



Holy shoe-storm...fabulous!


----------



## JOODLZ

storeberry said:


> Hi Joodlz, sorry for your loss. He is at a better place now & hugss!





skyqueen said:


> Sending hugs, thoughts and prayers!



Thanks so much to you both! Everyone's keeping me strong 



chowlover2 said:


> Where is Lazlo and Sunday morning thrift? I miss it. Do we have to bring out the big guns again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777422
> View attachment 2777425
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



Cluck, cluck...meow, meow...where are you Laz???



authenticplease said:


> Kitty in the pot.....
> 
> I don't have much to contribute but maybe this might help....



Love this...LOL!



ValentineNicole said:


> It's amazing what a little love can do for a vintage bag. Freshly polished and conditioned, here is my new-to-me ostrich Judith Leiber crossbody!! $35.00, plus a little time and love rehabbing.



Amazing what a little love (and elbow-grease) can do for a bag? Well done!



heymom said:


> View attachment 2777866
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton wallet $100 from local consignment shop. Great condition and It looks fabulous with my goodwill $1 pearls. Scarf was a gift. (Couldn't resist the staging photo)
> 
> View attachment 2777873
> 
> 
> Tory Burch clutch $57 from local consignment.
> 
> Using thrifty math... They paid me to take them....cleaned out closet..sold clothes to consignment shop for $475! So, wallet and clutch free plus $318 cash, minus $1 for necklace.



LOVE the thrifty math


----------



## JOODLZ

ladyash said:


> I haven't been to thrift stores in awhile mainly because the Value Villages are overrun with halloween crap that take over half the store and I can't stand the cramped space and masses of people that want costumes. My favourite vintage pop up shop is officially closing at the end of the month though so I scored a gorgeous emerald green long sleeved maxi dress from I think the 70s today. It's gorgeous! I brought it home and had to stain remove what looked like either a pen mark or eye liner mark which almost completely came out. The shock was when I hand washed it in a basin and the water turned black!!! I had to wash it three times before the water rinsed clear! I have no idea where this poor dress has been, but I have a feeling it might be a totally different colour once dry now! Pics coming soon!
> 
> Also, I need to track down some long black gloves for Halloween since I am going to put my black vintage ball gown to use and become Audrey Hepburn this year! If we are able to dress up at work I have to have a professional work appropriate costume, so I think this will work.



If anyone can pull off Audrey Hepburn, YOU can...pics please!



ladyash said:


> Union labels make me happy. So does beautiful beadwork. Can't wait to wear this Thursday night to a fundraiser party I'm going to!



Gorgeous dress...more pics from party please!


----------



## ladyash

JOODLZ said:


> If anyone can pull off Audrey Hepburn, YOU can...pics please!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress...more pics from party please!



Thanks! I haven't quite figured out how to manage my hair yet since it's still a bit short to do anything updo wise with, but the rest of the outfit will definitely be Audrey. 

The party is tonight, but I have to work first! Hopefully I can find someone to take a good pic of the dress. I managed to get the giant horrible black pen (or liquid eyeliner) mark from the back so I'm quite excited to actually wear it. Took two rounds of stain remover and in total 5 cycles of washing by hand in a basin for it to be completely clean and mark free, but totally worth the efforts now that I look at it!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I was Holly Golightly for Halloween two years ago! I wore a thrifted Armani gown.


----------



## -flawless-

Found this wallet for $8. Not sure if it's real skin, if it is, does any of you knowledgeable guys and gals know what is it?


----------



## jamamcg

-flawless- said:


> Found this wallet for $8. Not sure if it's real skin, if it is, does any of you knowledgeable guys and gals know what is it?



Looks like lizard skin.


----------



## -flawless-

jamamcg said:


> Looks like lizard skin.



Thanks Jama!


----------



## TinksDelite

Don't you love when you find exactly what you were looking for?! I almost spent $150 on a new pair of Uggs just the other day.  I walked into my favorite Goodwill this morning and these were sitting right by the front door.. only $9!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

TinksDelite said:


> Don't you love when you find exactly what you were looking for?! I almost spent $150 on a new pair of Uggs just the other day.  I walked into my favorite Goodwill this morning and these were sitting right by the front door.. only $9!!




Nice!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

TinksDelite said:


> Don't you love when you find exactly what you were looking for?! I almost spent $150 on a new pair of Uggs just the other day.  I walked into my favorite Goodwill this morning and these were sitting right by the front door.. only $9!!


 

Awesome!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

TinksDelite said:


> Don't you love when you find exactly what you were looking for?! I almost spent $150 on a new pair of Uggs just the other day.  I walked into my favorite Goodwill this morning and these were sitting right by the front door.. only $9!!


 
Now you are nice & comfy & ready for winter. Love it when you find just what you need!



ValentineNicole said:


> A couple quick finds from today. There's more - a coach and a B mackowski for $19.99 each, 2 long sleeve theory tops for $7.50 each, a giants jacket for $8...
> 
> But the real good stuff is below!!
> 
> All with original dustbags and authenticity cards...
> 
> Celine - $79.99
> Fendi x 2 - $69.99 each


 
Fun finds! I love the color of the Fendi in the middle. What material is it?



-flawless- said:


> Found this wallet for $8. Not sure if it's real skin, if it is, does any of you knowledgeable guys and gals know what is it?


 
Very cool wallet! My guess would have also been reptile.


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

TinksDelite said:


> Don't you love when you find exactly what you were looking for?! I almost spent $150 on a new pair of Uggs just the other day.  I walked into my favorite Goodwill this morning and these were sitting right by the front door.. only $9!!




Wow!


----------



## xxbagsxx

I just bought these beautiful sergio rossi royal blue stilettos with intricate beading on the front from Retro Woman in Notting Hill and they were only £20! They're my new favourite shoes


----------



## xxbagsxx

Just realised I forgot to add the photo hope I did it right this time


----------



## LuxeDeb

xxbagsxx said:


> Just realised I forgot to add the photo hope I did it right this time


 

Very pretty and what a steal! I love Sergio Rossi shoes


----------



## LuxeDeb

It is still warm in Texas, so I get to wear some of my latest deals right away!

Dolce & Gabbana dress $20





DVF silk dress $5. Miu Miu denim dress $20




Alaia shorts $5. Moschino Jeans skirt $5




Erin Fetherston silk shorts NWT (these are beautiful, but seriously they have $545 tags on them) $5. Tory Burch heels $10


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's the great thing about thrifting out of the NY area - you know those would all be double here! Beautiful bags!



ValentineNicole said:


> A couple quick finds from today. There's more - a coach and a B mackowski for $19.99 each, 2 long sleeve theory tops for $7.50 each, a giants jacket for $8...
> 
> But the real good stuff is below!!
> 
> All with original dustbags and authenticity cards...
> 
> Celine - $79.99
> Fendi x 2 - $69.99 each




LOVE that wallet!!!



-flawless- said:


> Found this wallet for $8. Not sure if it's real skin, if it is, does any of you knowledgeable guys and gals know what is it?



I've thrifted all of my kids Uggs - plus I like slightly worn ones - takes the pressure off of keeping them perfect. Great find!



TinksDelite said:


> Don't you love when you find exactly what you were looking for?! I almost spent $150 on a new pair of Uggs just the other day.  I walked into my favorite Goodwill this morning and these were sitting right by the front door.. only $9!!



So pretty!



xxbagsxx said:


> I just bought these beautiful sergio rossi royal blue stilettos with intricate beading on the front from Retro Woman in Notting Hill and they were only £20! They're my new favourite shoes



As alway, great haul! 



LuxeDeb said:


> It is still warm in Texas, so I get to wear some of my latest deals right away!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $20
> View attachment 2783593
> View attachment 2783594
> 
> 
> 
> DVF silk dress $5. Miu Miu denim dress $20
> View attachment 2783595
> View attachment 2783596
> 
> 
> Alaia shorts $5. Moschino Jeans skirt $5
> View attachment 2783597
> View attachment 2783598
> 
> 
> Erin Fetherston silk shorts NWT (these are beautiful, but seriously they have $545 tags on them) $5. Tory Burch heels $10
> View attachment 2783599
> View attachment 2783600


----------



## ladyash

I tried going antiquing/vintage shopping today but that ended up a flop since I only got to hit two places. The whole city was basically shut down with subway service not running in certain areas, and streetcars not running because of the marathon etc. I did buy a nice pair of vintage gloves for $5 so it wasn't a total waste of time. I had way more places I wanted to hit but the transit time was insane trying to get anywhere. I left my house at 10am and got home at 4:30pm. Most of that time was spent trying to get from one place to another and not actually spent shopping!


----------



## xxbagsxx

LuxeDeb said:


> It is still warm in Texas, so I get to wear some of my latest deals right away!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $20
> View attachment 2783593
> View attachment 2783594
> 
> 
> 
> DVF silk dress $5. Miu Miu denim dress $20
> View attachment 2783595
> View attachment 2783596
> 
> 
> Alaia shorts $5. Moschino Jeans skirt $5
> View attachment 2783597
> View attachment 2783598
> 
> 
> Erin Fetherston silk shorts NWT (these are beautiful, but seriously they have $545 tags on them) $5. Tory Burch heels $10
> View attachment 2783599
> View attachment 2783600


I am seriously crushing on that DVF dress and the shoes  Amazing prices too, next time I'm in the states I will definitely be checking out Goodwill!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Went to savers for a Halloween costume and found never worn Bally


----------



## chowlover2

xxbagsxx said:


> Just realised I forgot to add the photo hope I did it right this time




Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## bry_dee

Hi everyone! I used to post in this thread a couple of months ago, but I'm finally back to just share a couple of finds. The first was a vintage Gucci leather case with bamboo zipper pulls (which I easily restored), while the other was (according to my research), a Philip Treacy New Proportion clutch. The price for both items? About the same as five Happy Meals from where I'm located. (_If you are interested to know the loooooooooonger story for these two as I did not want to put TL;DR here, feel free to read up on my page linked below/right-corner_.) Treasure hunting is really nice.


----------



## Tomsmom

xxbagsxx said:


> Just realised I forgot to add the photo hope I did it right this time


 
Pretty shoes!



LuxeDeb said:


> It is still warm in Texas, so I get to wear some of my latest deals right away!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $20
> View attachment 2783593
> View attachment 2783594
> 
> 
> 
> DVF silk dress $5. Miu Miu denim dress $20
> View attachment 2783595
> View attachment 2783596
> 
> 
> Alaia shorts $5. Moschino Jeans skirt $5
> View attachment 2783597
> View attachment 2783598
> 
> 
> Erin Fetherston silk shorts NWT (these are beautiful, but seriously they have $545 tags on them) $5. Tory Burch heels $10
> View attachment 2783599
> View attachment 2783600


 

Gorgeous finds!   LOve those shorts and the DVF!




PrincessDarbe said:


> Went to savers for a Halloween costume and found never worn Bally


 
Awesome find!


----------



## Tomsmom

bry_dee said:


> Hi everyone! I used to post in this thread a couple of months ago, but I'm finally back to just share a couple of finds. The first was a vintage Gucci leather case with bamboo zipper pulls (which I easily restored), while the other was (according to my research), a Philip Treacy New Proportion clutch. The price for both items? About the same as five Happy Meals from where I'm located. (_If you are interested to know the loooooooooonger story for these two as I did not want to put TL;DR here, feel free to read up on my page linked below/right-corner_.) Treasure hunting is really nice.


 

That Gucci is stunning!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

bry_dee said:


> Hi everyone! I used to post in this thread a couple of months ago, but I'm finally back to just share a couple of finds. The first was a vintage Gucci leather case with bamboo zipper pulls (which I easily restored), while the other was (according to my research), a Philip Treacy New Proportion clutch. The price for both items? About the same as five Happy Meals from where I'm located. (_If you are interested to know the loooooooooonger story for these two as I did not want to put TL;DR here, feel free to read up on my page linked below/right-corner_.) Treasure hunting is really nice.




Wow! Nice!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Some of my thrifted finds from last week 

I found these adorable Marc by Marc Jacobs cap toe mary janes for $5






Gorgeous $2590 Andrew Gn pleated jacquard sheath dress for just $10! It's fitted in the back and in the front has this amazing pleated detail. 





Also picked up a couple of amazing vintage Claude Montana blazers for $10 and $15 each. This is my favorite - the fit is perfection. With the sculpted fit and crazy shoulder pads, I look like a 1940s pin-up girl in it.


----------



## elisian

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some of my thrifted finds from last week
> 
> I found these adorable Marc by Marc Jacobs cap toe mary janes for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous $2590 Andrew Gn pleated jacquard sheath dress for just $10! It's fitted in the back and in the front has this amazing pleated detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a couple of amazing vintage Claude Montana blazers for $10 and $15 each. This is my favorite - the fit is perfection. With the sculpted fit and crazy shoulder pads, I look like a 1940s pin-up girl in it.


@shoppinggalnyc OMG you are SO lucky. I am excited to find things like that for $50 or $60!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bry_dee said:


> Hi everyone! I used to post in this thread a couple of months ago, but I'm finally back to just share a couple of finds. The first was a vintage Gucci leather case with bamboo zipper pulls (which I easily restored), while the other was (according to my research), a Philip Treacy New Proportion clutch. The price for both items? About the same as five Happy Meals from where I'm located. (_If you are interested to know the loooooooooonger story for these two as I did not want to put TL;DR here, feel free to read up on my page linked below/right-corner_.) Treasure hunting is really nice.


 
Love the bags! They are both so chic. You can never go wrong with Gucci. So classic. I am such a fan of Philip Treacy. I have several of his crazy wonderful hats 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some of my thrifted finds from last week
> 
> I found these adorable Marc by Marc Jacobs cap toe mary janes for $5
> Gorgeous $2590 Andrew Gn pleated jacquard sheath dress for just $10! It's fitted in the back and in the front has this amazing pleated detail.
> Also picked up a couple of amazing vintage Claude Montana blazers for $10 and $15 each. This is my favorite - the fit is perfection. With the sculpted fit and crazy shoulder pads, I look like a 1940s pin-up girl in it.


 
Love everything (as usual)! The Marc Jacobs mary janes are such a yummy color. I hope you are keeping the Andrew Gn dress because I think it would look fabulous on you. Claude Montana was such a fashion genius. Those jackets are cut so beautifully.


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some of my thrifted finds from last week
> 
> I found these adorable Marc by Marc Jacobs cap toe mary janes for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous $2590 Andrew Gn pleated jacquard sheath dress for just $10! It's fitted in the back and in the front has this amazing pleated detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a couple of amazing vintage Claude Montana blazers for $10 and $15 each. This is my favorite - the fit is perfection. With the sculpted fit and crazy shoulder pads, I look like a 1940s pin-up girl in it.


 

Love the shoes and that dress is to die for!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks!



Tomsmom said:


> Love the shoes and that dress is to die for!




Thanks - and I agree that the color makes the shoes! And yes I'm keeping the dress  When I saw the Montana jackets I got really excited - I wish I looked for matching skirts or pants. I hope he makes a comeback soon... 



LuxeDeb said:


> Love the bags! They are both so chic. You can never go wrong with Gucci. So classic. I am such a fan of Philip Treacy. I have several of his crazy wonderful hats
> 
> 
> Love everything (as usual)! The Marc Jacobs mary janes are such a yummy color. I hope you are keeping the Andrew Gn dress because I think it would look fabulous on you. Claude Montana was such a fashion genius. Those jackets are cut so beautifully.



Thanks - it was a good day. I actually went thrifting today and picked up more cheap designer dresses. I'm getting hopeful that the thrift gods will send some Chanel or Hermes my way 



elisian said:


> @shoppinggalnyc OMG you are SO lucky. I am excited to find things like that for $50 or $60!


----------



## bry_dee

Tomsmom said:


> That Gucci is stunning!






LuxeDeb said:


> Love the bags! They are both so chic. You can never go wrong with Gucci. So classic. I am such a fan of Philip Treacy. I have several of his crazy wonderful hats
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything (as usual)! The Marc Jacobs mary janes are such a yummy color. I hope you are keeping the Andrew Gn dress because I think it would look fabulous on you. Claude Montana was such a fashion genius. Those jackets are cut so beautifully.



Thank you for the kind words!  I was browsing this thread a couple of days back and was inspired to venture out because of your posts LOL



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some of my thrifted finds from last week
> 
> I found these adorable Marc by Marc Jacobs cap toe mary janes for $5



My girl friend (used loosely) saw this photo and she was green with envy. This is one fab Mary Jane. She sent me on a mission to look for one similar to this if I were to go out thrifting again. She is crazy for chunky heeled Mary Janes!


----------



## heymom

The Gucci & the shoes fabulous and the that dress is like icing on a cake! &#55357;&#56459;


----------



## LuxeDeb

I agree...this is a great time of the year because people are purging their closets (myself included). 

So...speaking of $2000 dresses........I scored a Roland Mouret!!! $20
His dresses are always on my wish list. They fit soo divine~




And a Moschino Cheap & Chic suit $20




And a fun little Nicole Miller beaded silk dress NWT $5


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

LuxeDeb you make finding the good stuff look so easy LOL. As always, great finds 



LuxeDeb said:


> I agree...this is a great time of the year because people are purging their closets (myself included).
> 
> So...speaking of $2000 dresses........I scored a Roland Mouret!!! $20
> His dresses are always on my wish list. They fit soo divine~
> View attachment 2786387
> View attachment 2786388
> 
> 
> And a Moschino Cheap & Chic suit $20
> View attachment 2786389
> View attachment 2786390
> 
> 
> And a fun little Nicole Miller beaded silk dress NWT $5
> View attachment 2786391


----------



## kcf68

LuxeDeb said:


> I agree...this is a great time of the year because people are purging their closets (myself included).
> 
> So...speaking of $2000 dresses........I scored a Roland Mouret!!! $20
> His dresses are always on my wish list. They fit soo divine~
> View attachment 2786387
> View attachment 2786388
> 
> 
> And a Moschino Cheap & Chic suit $20
> View attachment 2786389
> View attachment 2786390
> 
> 
> And a fun little Nicole Miller beaded silk dress NWT $5
> View attachment 2786391


Since you seem to have a beautiful closet full of beautiful clothes?  How do you manage to purge and do you bring them back to consigment shop?  Do you sell them some place else! I was just wanting to get rid of more things and wanting some advice beause you seem to get gorgeous things all the time.  My quandry is I have so many pretty things and it hard to let go of them!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I agree...this is a great time of the year because people are purging their closets (myself included).
> 
> So...speaking of $2000 dresses........I scored a Roland Mouret!!! $20
> His dresses are always on my wish list. They fit soo divine~
> View attachment 2786387
> View attachment 2786388
> 
> 
> And a Moschino Cheap & Chic suit $20
> View attachment 2786389
> View attachment 2786390
> 
> 
> And a fun little Nicole Miller beaded silk dress NWT $5
> View attachment 2786391


 
The Roland Mouret is stunning!  Great finds as usual


----------



## heymom

When I purge my closet I occ. sell some to the consignment shop but most of the time I will just donate to goodwill.

 I often think how excited we are when we find a great designer item. So, I always hope someone else will have that same "feeling" if they find one of the items I donate.  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> I agree...this is a great time of the year because people are purging their closets (myself included).
> 
> So...speaking of $2000 dresses........I scored a Roland Mouret!!! $20
> His dresses are always on my wish list. They fit soo divine~
> View attachment 2786387
> View attachment 2786388
> 
> 
> And a Moschino Cheap & Chic suit $20
> View attachment 2786389
> View attachment 2786390
> 
> 
> And a fun little Nicole Miller beaded silk dress NWT $5
> View attachment 2786391



That moschino suit!!!


----------



## xxbagsxx

Retro Woman in Notting Hill, London has this beautiful Valentino jacket/cardigan in green for only £15, looks great on but it's a size uk12, us8 whereas I'm a us 2 unfortunately. But for any size 12 ladies out there I suggest you go digging retro woman has a ton of clothes in that size and they are all so beautiful, stupid me left her phone at home and I have no pics but it's so pretty and I am tempted to go back and get it for my sister so someone grab it before I do 

heymom- where are you thrifting? Your finds are amazing, that suit is to die for and that dress is going to look so pretty on


----------



## ValentineNicole

I wish I had better pics, but I found this saffiano leather Longchamp tote with nylon clip in bag for $3.99 at goodwill today!


----------



## GG12345

that longchamp is gorgeous! and such a good deal.


----------



## elisian

Wow amazing! I didn't realize longchamp made saffiano.. ??

I just scored a bunch of amazing stuff on ThredUp. Too lazy to go to all the shops.  Had to convince myself that no, I did not need yet another $5 glittery cocktail dress... or $10 bright blue fancy suit (the kind Madeline Albright would wear to an inauguration) that retailed at $900... haha


----------



## emilu

LuxeDeb said:


> I agree...this is a great time of the year because people are purging their closets (myself included).
> 
> So...speaking of $2000 dresses........I scored a Roland Mouret!!! $20
> His dresses are always on my wish list. They fit soo divine~
> View attachment 2786387
> View attachment 2786388
> 
> 
> And a Moschino Cheap & Chic suit $20
> View attachment 2786389
> View attachment 2786390
> 
> 
> And a fun little Nicole Miller beaded silk dress NWT $5
> View attachment 2786391




Lovely rouland mouret dress. Will need to keep brand in mind in future.


----------



## emilu

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some of my thrifted finds from last week
> 
> I found these adorable Marc by Marc Jacobs cap toe mary janes for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous $2590 Andrew Gn pleated jacquard sheath dress for just $10! It's fitted in the back and in the front has this amazing pleated detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a couple of amazing vintage Claude Montana blazers for $10 and $15 each. This is my favorite - the fit is perfection. With the sculpted fit and crazy shoulder pads, I look like a 1940s pin-up girl in it.




What a classy dress. Nice version of animal print


----------



## ValentineNicole

elisian said:


> Wow amazing! I didn't realize longchamp made saffiano.. ??
> 
> I just scored a bunch of amazing stuff on ThredUp. Too lazy to go to all the shops.  Had to convince myself that no, I did not need yet another $5 glittery cocktail dress... or $10 bright blue fancy suit (the kind Madeline Albright would wear to an inauguration) that retailed at $900... haha







GG12345 said:


> that longchamp is gorgeous! and such a good deal.




Thank you!!! I'll be honest, I may be using the term saffiano incorrectly. It's the same leather as the Roseau line... That smooth, structured, treated leather that doesn't scratch


----------



## elvisgurly

ValentineNicole said:


> I wish I had better pics, but I found this saffiano leather Longchamp tote with nylon clip in bag for $3.99 at goodwill today!



Nice find!

Didn't find much today except for a Banana Republic shirt for $.25.


----------



## llaga22

My find today. I've had great finds but been lazy the last year or so. But today, gotta shar! &#128076;
	

		
			
		

		
	






Pictures don't do justice!


----------



## llaga22

And this 3-piece Balmain suit? All for 15.99! &#128079;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Brand new and has tags from Jordan Marsh! Ha! Didn't know Macy's was so high-end! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## ValentineNicole

llaga22 said:


> My find today. I've had great finds but been lazy the last year or so. But today, gotta shar! &#128076;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788988
> View attachment 2788989
> View attachment 2788990
> 
> 
> Pictures don't do justice!




Pretty!!! And they look brand new!!


----------



## llaga22

ValentineNicole said:


> Pretty!!! And they look brand new!!




They do and they fit me! I was so thrilled! Didn't even plan to check the shoe section but my husband was tellin. Me to check the amuse of a brand new shoes for our little one. And there it was--- waiting for me!


----------



## scbear00

Hey All!  So I received my Veda Max jacket from STA and I have a question for the forum about Veda-- can't figure out where else to pose this question on the PF!

So I am not crazy about how think the leather is and it doesn't seem comparable to the other veda coats at nordies.  When I was in the store today my SA said that none of the veda coats that were ever for sale should have said "veda for nordstrom" and that she thinks that this was a store sample only intended to be distributed to employees.  Has anyone ever heard of this?  I have found a couple of PFers who have posted veda coats on the nordstrom rack thread and those tags say "veda for nordstrom"-- aren't all of the items for sale at the rack from nordstrom stores?  My SA is "looking into it" with their sales rep, but she said these coats were never intended to be disbursed.  Has anyone had experience with 'veda for nordstrom'?  Thoughts?


----------



## Shoppinmel

bry_dee said:


> Hi everyone! I used to post in this thread a couple of months ago, but I'm finally back to just share a couple of finds. The first was a vintage Gucci leather case with bamboo zipper pulls (which I easily restored), while the other was (according to my research), a Philip Treacy New Proportion clutch. The price for both items? About the same as five Happy Meals from where I'm located. (_If you are interested to know the loooooooooonger story for these two as I did not want to put TL;DR here, feel free to read up on my page linked below/right-corner_.) Treasure hunting is really nice.



They're both fabulous!!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some of my thrifted finds from last week
> 
> I found these adorable Marc by Marc Jacobs cap toe mary janes for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous $2590 Andrew Gn pleated jacquard sheath dress for just $10! It's fitted in the back and in the front has this amazing pleated detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also picked up a couple of amazing vintage Claude Montana blazers for $10 and $15 each. This is my favorite - the fit is perfection. With the sculpted fit and crazy shoulder pads, I look like a 1940s pin-up girl in it.



Love the shoes!!!  



ValentineNicole said:


> I wish I had better pics, but I found this saffiano leather Longchamp tote with nylon clip in bag for $3.99 at goodwill today!



What a great find!


----------



## itsmeL007

Chloe Marcie wallet $67


----------



## ValentineNicole

itsmeL007 said:


> Chloe Marcie wallet $67




Amazing!!! I love it


----------



## ValentineNicole

I found the most gorgeous buttery leather jacket yesterday for $25.00 at our local Amvets thrift store. I have lots of high end leather clothing (jackets, coats, skirts, tops, pants) from brands like Matthew Williamson, Gucci, Marni, Chanel, Narcisco Rodriguez, Valentino, Vince., loro piana, etc... And honestly, this is as nice or nicer in texture and tailoring. 

The designer/brand is Casini Firenze. I quickly googled the shop, and found it is quite pricey leather (at least 1100 euros) and made in Florence. If Travelocity is to be trusted, the owner/designer designs for BV and her husband is a VP for bottega as well. No matter the history on this Italian leather jacket, though, it still stands that despite my extensive high end collection, it is some of the finest I've felt!!!!





http://www.casinifirenze.com/cart.php?m=cart_home

http://www.tripadvisor.co.za/Attrac..._by_Jennifer_Tattanelli-Florence_Tuscany.html


----------



## chowlover2

itsmeL007 said:


> Chloe Marcie wallet $67




Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## chowlover2

ValentineNicole said:


> I found the most gorgeous buttery leather jacket yesterday for $25.00 at our local Amvets thrift store. I have lots of high end leather clothing (jackets, coats, skirts, tops, pants) from brands like Matthew Williamson, Gucci, Marni, Chanel, Narcisco Rodriguez, Valentino, Vince., loro piana, etc... And honestly, this is as nice or nicer in texture and tailoring.
> 
> The designer/brand is Casini Firenze. I quickly googled the shop, and found it is quite pricey leather (at least 1100 euros) and made in Florence. If Travelocity is to be trusted, the owner/designer designs for BV and her husband is a VP for bottega as well. No matter the history on this Italian leather jacket, though, it still stands that despite my extensive high end collection, it is some of the finest I've felt!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casinifirenze.com/cart.php?m=cart_home
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.za/Attrac..._by_Jennifer_Tattanelli-Florence_Tuscany.html




Gorgeous! Have you used Leáther Honey? OMG, it is the greatest stuff. I use it on my Bals, but you can use on any leáther. It makes regular leather beautiful, and gorgeous leather heavenly!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## ValentineNicole

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! Have you used Leáther Honey? OMG, it is the greatest stuff. I use it on my Bals, but you can use on any leáther. It makes regular leather beautiful, and gorgeous leather heavenly!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a




No but now I must find it!!!


----------



## chowlover2

ValentineNicole said:


> No but now I must find it!!!




It is the most awesome stuff, I think there is a thread somewhere and we have posted our before and afters. This is my rehab Bal before
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and after!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Pao9

chowlover2 said:


> It is the most awesome stuff, I think there is a thread somewhere and we have posted our before and afters. This is my rehab Bal before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2790927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2790928
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a




Wow looks amazing!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Looks incredible!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Went to salvos and scored!

I got a vivienne westwood anglomania trench coat, it's amazing looking and in very new condition for $20, a Mango suede moto jacket as seen on Miranda Kerr for $10 and a pair of junya watanabe comme des garçons jeans for my fiancé for $8 retail for $1000!!! I love days like these. Ill take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Raven3766

I've been soooo busy at work. I have thrifted and found great deals, but too tired to post. Every now and then I will peek in and see such fab finds. Valentine's buttery leather jacket, Chow's rehab Bal and the gorgeous Chloe wallet. I can't wait to see your luxurious finds Krissie! When I come up for air, I will post. Until then, keep up the great finds fellow thrifters!


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Looks incredible!!




The Leather Honey may help that green bag you scored a few months back.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## nillacobain

LuxeDeb said:


> It is still warm in Texas, so I get to wear some of my latest deals right away!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $20
> View attachment 2783593
> View attachment 2783594
> 
> 
> 
> DVF silk dress $5. Miu Miu denim dress $20
> View attachment 2783595
> View attachment 2783596
> 
> 
> Alaia shorts $5. Moschino Jeans skirt $5
> View attachment 2783597
> View attachment 2783598
> 
> 
> Erin Fetherston silk shorts NWT (these are beautiful, but seriously they have $545 tags on them) $5. Tory Burch heels $10
> View attachment 2783599
> View attachment 2783600



So envy about the Dolce & Gabbana dress!


----------



## JOODLZ

I've been out of the loop again for awhile...catching up on everyon'e FABULOUS FINDS! Congrats to all!!! Thrifting is still therapy for me...is, was, and probably will always be  I've added a few (too many) bags and other goodies to my collection, but these 2 are at the top of my recent buys: Michael Kors Jewel Clutch...gorgeous leather, blingy clasp and Chanel-worthy chain $9.99 at GW. And an amazing Coach Mandy Leather Courier from...of all places...craigslist (!) for $20. Orig. MSRP was $798! This bag is huge and heavy and in amazing condition. Sunday was 50% off at GW, but work has had me too busy to take pics. Soon, I hope.


----------



## TinksDelite

Great deal on that Mandy! That was one of all time favorite Coach bags!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> The Leather Honey may help that green bag you scored a few months back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a



I gotta buy it. Funny you mention that bag because I just did a closet clean out and my fiancé was like "how come you never wore this bag, it's so nice." Bc I never got around to rehabbing it lol


----------



## Buttlerfly

JOODLZ said:


> I've been out of the loop again for awhile...catching up on everyon'e FABULOUS FINDS! Congrats to all!!! Thrifting is still therapy for me...is, was, and probably will always be  I've added a few (too many) bags and other goodies to my collection, but these 2 are at the top of my recent buys: Michael Kors Jewel Clutch...gorgeous leather, blingy clasp and Chanel-worthy chain $9.99 at GW. And an amazing Coach Mandy Leather Courier from...of all places...craigslist (!) for $20. Orig. MSRP was $798! This bag is huge and heavy and in amazing condition. Sunday was 50% off at GW, but work has had me too busy to take pics. Soon, I hope.


Wow congratulations on your finds!!! I feel the same, going to the thrift stores is my therapy lol!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcf68 said:


> Since you seem to have a beautiful closet full of beautiful clothes?  How do you manage to purge and do you bring them back to consigment shop?  Do you sell them some place else! I was just wanting to get rid of more things and wanting some advice beause you seem to get gorgeous things all the time.  My quandry is I have so many pretty things and it hard to let go of them!


 
I have been so blessed in finding wonderful things at such fantastic prices that I donate a lot of what I purge. It's the circle of (fashion) life! I took some items to consignment recently, but donated a lot more. I have been casually mentioning to my husband that we should start looking for a new (larger) house. There is not much more I can purge. I have a very carefully curated closet room & it is bursting!



ValentineNicole said:


> I wish I had better pics, but I found this saffiano leather Longchamp tote with nylon clip in bag for $3.99 at goodwill today!


 

What a cool bag! I love that it has a nylon snap in bag. Easy cleaning!



llaga22 said:


> My find today. I've had great finds but been lazy the last year or so. But today, gotta shar! &#55357;&#56396;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2788988
> View attachment 2788989
> View attachment 2788990
> 
> 
> Pictures don't do justice!


 
Wow! So handsome & they look very comfy.



scbear00 said:


> Hey All!  So I received my Veda Max jacket from STA and I have a question for the forum about Veda-- can't figure out where else to pose this question on the PF!
> 
> So I am not crazy about how think the leather is and it doesn't seem comparable to the other veda coats at nordies.  When I was in the store today my SA said that none of the veda coats that were ever for sale should have said "veda for nordstrom" and that she thinks that this was a store sample only intended to be distributed to employees.  Has anyone ever heard of this?  I have found a couple of PFers who have posted veda coats on the nordstrom rack thread and those tags say "veda for nordstrom"-- aren't all of the items for sale at the rack from nordstrom stores?  My SA is "looking into it" with their sales rep, but she said these coats were never intended to be disbursed.  Has anyone had experience with 'veda for nordstrom'?  Thoughts?


 
I am certainly not an expert of Veda. It looks like a nice jacket. I like the shape, but from what I can see in the pic the leather looks a little different from their other jackets.



itsmeL007 said:


> Chloe Marcie wallet $67


 
Very stylish! Great find!



ValentineNicole said:


> I found the most gorgeous buttery leather jacket yesterday for $25.00 at our local Amvets thrift store. I have lots of high end leather clothing (jackets, coats, skirts, tops, pants) from brands like Matthew Williamson, Gucci, Marni, Chanel, Narcisco Rodriguez, Valentino, Vince., loro piana, etc... And honestly, this is as nice or nicer in texture and tailoring.
> 
> The designer/brand is Casini Firenze. I quickly googled the shop, and found it is quite pricey leather (at least 1100 euros) and made in Florence. If Travelocity is to be trusted, the owner/designer designs for BV and her husband is a VP for bottega as well. No matter the history on this Italian leather jacket, though, it still stands that despite my extensive high end collection, it is some of the finest I've felt!!!!
> 
> http://www.casinifirenze.com/cart.php?m=cart_home
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.co.za/Attrac..._by_Jennifer_Tattanelli-Florence_Tuscany.html


 
Lovely jacket. I can tell it feels like butter! Firenze means Florence in Italian. Florence has the most wonderful leather makers & even cashmere. Luscious, luscious leather makers every where you turn. If you ever go bring an extra suitcase just for all the leather & cashmere you will bring home! I clicked on your link & they have some beautiful designs. I have a weakness for the Italians, because everything is so well made.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ok......I cannot get multi-quote to work now. Grrrr

chowlover2 - I am going to order some Leather Honey. Your bag looks fantastic!

KrissieN05 - Cannot wait to see pics of the Vivienne Westwood trench. I love her!

JOODLZ - Love the Michael Kors bag. It looks so soft!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have been thrifting a lot lately & have so much to share! This is from 2 weeks ago & I never got around to posting. Big score part 1 of 3

Dolce & Gabbana dress $20




Prada dress (looks better on because it is fitted) $20. Roberto Cavalli leather skirt $5




Jean-Michel Cazabat wedges (NWT $295 was not familar with this co but NM sells them) $10. Kate Spade heels NWT $10


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Here are my favorite goodies from last week 

Part 1:

Got this 2-pc vintage DVF silk wrap set for just $7.95! 





Miss Sixty 3/4 sleeve denim blazer 75% off for $2.50 






Reiss sheath dress, 50% off for $7.50.





Croci dress 75% off, for $5. Still has the Daffy's tag on it. I miss Daffys


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Part 2:

Vintage leather clutch was half-off and only $2. I'm a sucker for a blue bag.






This Arcadia red patent leather bag was just $5. I found a similar bag in TJ Maxx for $100. 










American Girl Bitty Baby, $2.99 (these retail for $70). I've since cleaned her up and I'll have to take an after pic for you. DD who is obsessed with Bitties loves her to death - she has at least a dozen of them LOL.


----------



## Raven3766

Ok, I found a Longchamp and was told on the authentication thread that they are not familiar with the style. Could someone take a peek and let me know what you think? I haven't posted in a while, I would hope that it is authentic.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Raven3766 said:


> Ok, I found a Longchamp and was told on the authentication thread that they are not familiar with the style. Could someone take a peek and let me know what you think? I haven't posted in a while, I would hope that it is authentic.




The hardware looks good to me. The serial numbers are ink so, like old Fendi, they tend to fade out. I'm not familiar enough with that model to say 100%, but I have one I know is real with the same zipper if that helps.


----------



## heymom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Here are my favorite goodies from last week
> 
> Part 1:
> 
> Got this 2-pc vintage DVF silk wrap set for just $7.95!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sixty 3/4 sleeve denim blazer 75% off for $2.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiss sheath dress, 50% off for $7.50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croci dress 75% off, for $5. Still has the Daffy's tag on it. I miss Daffys



OMG, I'm a sucker for leopard! The DVF is fabulous! And the sheath dress stunning . &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok......I cannot get multi-quote to work now. Grrrr
> 
> chowlover2 - I am going to order some Leather Honey. Your bag looks fantastic!
> 
> KrissieN05 - Cannot wait to see pics of the Vivienne Westwood trench. I love her!
> 
> JOODLZ - Love the Michael Kors bag. It looks so soft!



I have to take a pic. It's too gorgeous not to!


----------



## Raven3766

ValentineNicole said:


> The hardware looks good to me. The serial numbers are ink so, like old Fendi, they tend to fade out. I'm not familiar enough with that model to say 100%, but I have one I know is real with the same zipper if that helps.



That helps tremendously Valentine, thank you!


----------



## xxbagsxx

I went thrifting this weekend and got some great deals, unfortunately they're in the wash now but I'll attach photos later, I got a gorgeous Heidi Klein cover up which was originally £150 down to 0.50p, the equivalent of 80 cents, it was in perfect condition and I could not fathom why it was so low I even asked if it was a mistake but no, 50p. 
There was also a Free People dress for 50p which I bought, pics to follow
And a Zara knitwear cape for £40 pics below, photo didn't do it justice but it's wool and made up of black, grey, beige and auburn,all in all it was a successful trip and I'll go again this weekend.


----------



## xxbagsxx

LuxeDeb said:


> I have been thrifting a lot lately & have so much to share! This is from 2 weeks ago & I never got around to posting. Big score part 1 of 3
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $20
> View attachment 2791926
> View attachment 2791927
> 
> 
> Prada dress (looks better on because it is fitted) $20. Roberto Cavalli leather skirt $5
> View attachment 2791928
> View attachment 2791929
> 
> 
> Jean-Michel Cazabat wedges (NWT $295 was not familar with this co but NM sells them) $10. Kate Spade heels NWT $10
> View attachment 2791930
> View attachment 2791931


That prada dress looks amazing, and those wedges  were do u thrift


----------



## jamamcg

Got a nice pair of leather brogue shoes. I paid £6.99 for them. I tried looking up the brand but couldn't find anything.


----------



## JOODLZ

TinksDelite said:


> Great deal on that Mandy! That was one of all time favorite Coach bags!



It's so much bigger than any bag I've ever carried...but I love it!



Buttlerfly said:


> Wow congratulations on your finds!!! I feel the same, going to the thrift stores is my therapy lol!!!



Thrifting is such a good break from the chaos that is my life right now! It was before too (lol), but more so now as I get a little overwhelmed trying to create the "new normal."


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> JOODLZ - Love the Michael Kors bag. It looks so soft!



Thanks...it's amazing!



LuxeDeb said:


> I have been thrifting a lot lately & have so much to share! This is from 2 weeks ago & I never got around to posting. Big score part 1 of 3
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $20
> View attachment 2791926
> View attachment 2791927
> 
> 
> Prada dress (looks better on because it is fitted) $20. Roberto Cavalli leather skirt $5
> View attachment 2791928
> View attachment 2791929
> 
> 
> Jean-Michel Cazabat wedges (NWT $295 was not familar with this co but NM sells them) $10. Kate Spade heels NWT $10
> View attachment 2791930
> View attachment 2791931



Wow...as usual!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is part 2 of my recent big score!

Akris cashmere/silk beaded sweater (this is probably a $2k or more sweater) $5




Akris cashmere/silk skirt (yes, I scored the matching skirt!) $5



Akris silk skirt NWT $5




Missoni silk shirtdress $20


----------



## ValentineNicole

I found two falabellas today, but they wanted almost $1000 each!!! Blah, I could literally buy one on the outnet for less, brand new!!


I did score an Hermes cashmere scarf for $89.00 though, so I'm okay with that


----------



## marksuzy

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is part 2 of my recent big score!
> 
> Akris cashmere/silk beaded sweater (this is probably a $2k or more sweater) $5
> View attachment 2793678
> View attachment 2793679
> 
> 
> Akris cashmere/silk skirt (yes, I scored the matching skirt!) $5
> View attachment 2793680
> 
> 
> Akris silk skirt NWT $5
> View attachment 2793681
> View attachment 2793683
> 
> 
> Missoni silk shirtdress $20
> View attachment 2793684
> View attachment 2793685



I LOVE Akris--what great deals you found! It costs more to clean those items than what you paid and they are exquisite!!!


----------



## LovelyDiamond

Discovered a new online thrift store called http://www.shopmieux.com/ and scored quite a few awesome brands from them! 

I got: 
-BCBGMaxazria Dress for ONLY $16!!?!? I was pretty skeptical but when I got it I was pleasantly surprised. It was in amazing condition and can't wait to wear it 
-JCREW Blouse for $11
-Free People Dress for $14
-Banana Republic Pants for $11

Anybody else shop from them?? I'm even planning on shipping a few of my clothes to them to get some extra bucks soon 

Also for those of you who love promo codes use EXTRA10 for 10% off your entire purchase!!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is part 2 of my recent big score!
> 
> Akris cashmere/silk beaded sweater (this is probably a $2k or more sweater) $5
> View attachment 2793678
> View attachment 2793679
> 
> 
> Akris cashmere/silk skirt (yes, I scored the matching skirt!) $5
> View attachment 2793680
> 
> 
> Akris silk skirt NWT $5
> View attachment 2793681
> View attachment 2793683
> 
> 
> Missoni silk shirtdress $20
> View attachment 2793684
> View attachment 2793685


OMG I want that Missoni dress!!! And I want that Akris bedazzled sweater!! Gorgeous finds as always 


ValentineNicole said:


> I found two falabellas today, but they wanted almost $1000 each!!! Blah, I could literally buy one on the outnet for less, brand new!!
> 
> 
> I did score an Hermes cashmere scarf for $89.00 though, so I'm okay with that


OMG please show us.. Hope it's one of those silk cashmere shawls..


----------



## magdalinka

Found a gorgeous saffiano leather Furla Martha tote mint $7 (retailed for around $400)
Lilly Pulitzer Shauna dress new $7 (retailed for around $200)
AGL flats in need of TLC $3. In the process of dying black. 2 sterling 925 buckle belts $3 each (these will help fund my thrift shopping)

View attachment 2793927
View attachment 2793924
View attachment 2793925
View attachment 2793926
View attachment 2793929


----------



## LuxeDeb

LovelyDiamond said:


> Discovered a new online thrift store called http://www.shopmieux.com/ and scored quite a few awesome brands from them!
> 
> I got:
> -BCBGMaxazria Dress for ONLY $16!!?!? I was pretty skeptical but when I got it I was pleasantly surprised. It was in amazing condition and can't wait to wear it
> -JCREW Blouse for $11
> -Free People Dress for $14
> -Banana Republic Pants for $11
> 
> Anybody else shop from them?? I'm even planning on shipping a few of my clothes to them to get some extra bucks soon
> 
> Also for those of you who love promo codes use EXTRA10 for 10% off your entire purchase!!


 
STAY AWAY from Mieux! They are a local company to me & you used to be able to go & shop their warehouse/store. So I know A LOT of their items are damaged with no mention in their descriptions. They also use these strange hangers that stretch out shoulders/heavy metal hard to describe. Sometimes they use a designers name in their online store when the item is actually the designers diffusion line. And I have seen fakes (especially jeans). I could keep going. So many reasons to stay away. Definately do not send them anything to sell unless you want garage sale pricing!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Found a gorgeous saffiano leather Furla Martha tote mint $7 (retailed for around $400)
> Lilly Pulitzer Shauna dress new $7 (retailed for around $200)
> AGL flats in need of TLC $3. In the process of dying black. 2 sterling 925 buckle belts $3 each (these will help fund my thrift shopping)
> 
> View attachment 2793927
> View attachment 2793924
> View attachment 2793925
> View attachment 2793926
> View attachment 2793929


 

LOve the flats and dying!  Great idea.  That Furla is gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

I keep having thrift droughts, but today I scored a gorgeous Escada bag!  THe leather is awesome and the color is so vibrant.  The funny thing is I saw it the other day and wouldn't pay the 33.00 I know you all understand .  But I couldn't get the bag out of my  mind so I ran back this morning and luckily it was still there.  I can't stand thrift regret.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> I keep having thrift droughts, but today I scored a gorgeous Escada bag!  THe leather is awesome and the color is so vibrant.  The funny thing is I saw it the other day and wouldn't pay the 33.00 I know you all understand .  But I couldn't get the bag out of my  mind so I ran back this morning and luckily it was still there.  I can't stand thrift regret.


OMG that is a GORGEOUS bag!! And it is an amazing price for it. Such yummy looking leather. Glad you avoided thrift regret


----------



## kcf68

Tomsmom said:


> I keep having thrift droughts, but today I scored a gorgeous Escada bag!  THe leather is awesome and the color is so vibrant.  The funny thing is I saw it the other day and wouldn't pay the 33.00 I know you all understand .  But I couldn't get the bag out of my  mind so I ran back this morning and luckily it was still there.  I can't stand thrift regret.


Beautiful yeah I would of gone back too!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

So cute! Really nice color. Thrift regret is the absolute worst. That feeling of knowing you could have lost out on something great and losing sleep over it haha


----------



## BeatriceP

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is part 2 of my recent big score!
> 
> Akris cashmere/silk beaded sweater (this is probably a $2k or more sweater) $5
> View attachment 2793678
> View attachment 2793679



This is amazing! Love it, you're so lucky 



Tomsmom said:


> I keep having thrift droughts, but today I scored a gorgeous Escada bag!  THe leather is awesome and the color is so vibrant.  The funny thing is I saw it the other day and wouldn't pay the 33.00 I know you all understand .  But I couldn't get the bag out of my  mind so I ran back this morning and luckily it was still there.  I can't stand thrift regret.



This handbag looks so nice! Great colour 



magdalinka said:


> Found a gorgeous saffiano leather Furla Martha tote mint $7 (retailed for around $400)
> Lilly Pulitzer Shauna dress new $7 (retailed for around $200)
> AGL flats in need of TLC $3. In the process of dying black. 2 sterling 925 buckle belts $3 each (these will help fund my thrift shopping)
> 
> View attachment 2793927
> View attachment 2793924
> View attachment 2793925
> View attachment 2793926
> View attachment 2793929



Love that Furla bag! I wish to find a similar one, but I'm not that lucky with bags


----------



## TinksDelite

It's a crappy day today & my usual Saturday morning thrift was a bust.  So I decided to run out to a store that I haven't been to in a while.   I got a few sweaters and then I found:

This pair of Dansko Ingrid clogs worn MAYBE once (retail $115) for $14.94







These virtually unworn Frye Boots (retail $300ish) for $24.94






And this Coach Soho Pleated Hobo missing the Coach hangtag (retail $268) for $9.98





I'll probably sell the Danskos and the Coach but I've been wanting a pair of Fryes! Yay me!

*all pictures borrowed


----------



## Raven3766

I'm free...It's been soooo busy at work, but now I am free!!! I went thrifting today and was in purse heaven. I found a Gucci for $6.99; it's on the authentication thread
I found a Bally for $6....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141101_174518_zpslywxq7pw.jpg.html]





[/URL]
A Ferragamo for $5...
http://


A Moo Roo handbag signed by the designer, Mary Norton
http://


and a St. John missing the middle figure, but it was so leathery soft...
http://


----------



## DizzyFairy

Cool items you got there Raven!



Raven3766 said:


> I'm free...It's been soooo busy at work, but now I am free!!! I went thrifting today and was in purse heaven. I found a Gucci for $6.99; it's on the authentication thread
> I found a Bally for $6....
> http://
> 
> 
> A Ferragamo for $5...
> http://
> 
> 
> A Moo Roo handbag signed by the designer, Mary Norton
> http://
> 
> 
> and a St. John missing the middle figure, but it was so leathery soft...
> http://


----------



## Raven3766

DizzyFairy said:


> Cool items you got there Raven![/QUOTE
> Thank you, I DF.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Raven3766 said:


> I'm free...It's been soooo busy at work, but now I am free!!! I went thrifting today and was in purse heaven. I found a Gucci for $6.99; it's on the authentication thread
> I found a Bally for $6....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20141101_174518_zpslywxq7pw.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> A Ferragamo for $5...
> http://
> 
> 
> A Moo Roo handbag signed by the designer, Mary Norton
> http://
> 
> 
> and a St. John missing the middle figure, but it was so leathery soft...
> http://




Beautiful finds!


----------



## Raven3766

ValentineNicole said:


> Beautiful finds!


Thanks Valentine!


----------



## ladyash

I am going to look at an antique couch this afternoon that a lady is selling cheap. Cross fingers it is perfect and that I am able to find someone that can pick it up and deliver it to me since I don't drive in the city! On that note, if anyone here from Toronto has recommendations for a delivery service please let me know! I have one lead but he is only available Tues/Thurs this week after 6pm and I am hoping to have it delivered Tuesday or Wednesday afternoon since those are my only two days free.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I'm free...It's been soooo busy at work, but now I am free!!! I went thrifting today and was in purse heaven. I found a Gucci for $6.99; it's on the authentication thread
> I found a Bally for $6....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141101_174518_zpslywxq7pw.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> A Ferragamo for $5...
> http://
> 
> 
> A Moo Roo handbag signed by the designer, Mary Norton
> http://
> 
> 
> and a St. John missing the middle figure, but it was so leathery soft...
> http://



Love the bags raven!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bags raven!!


 
Thanks Tomsmom, you've been on a thrifting roll as well. Congrats on your finds!


----------



## magdalinka

TinksDelite said:


> It's a crappy day today & my usual Saturday morning thrift was a bust.  So I decided to run out to a store that I haven't been to in a while.   I got a few sweaters and then I found:
> 
> This pair of Dansko Ingrid clogs worn MAYBE once (retail $115) for $14.94
> 
> lwshoes.com/assets/product_images/Dankso_ingrid_brnOil_LG.jpg
> 
> These virtually unworn Frye Boots (retail $300ish) for $24.94
> 
> item4.tradesy.com/r/bd13947cf7942b04e24506741671035d/720/960/shoes/frye/8/frye-foldover-buckle-shearling-brown-boots-384508.jpg
> 
> And this Coach Soho Pleated Hobo missing the Coach hangtag (retail $268) for $9.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably sell the Danskos and the Coach but I've been wanting a pair of Fryes! Yay me!
> 
> *all pictures borrowed


Gorgeous Fryes. Congrats!


Raven3766 said:


> I'm free...It's been soooo busy at work, but now I am free!!! I went thrifting today and was in purse heaven. I found a Gucci for $6.99; it's on the authentication thread
> I found a Bally for $6....
> http://
> 
> 
> A Ferragamo for $5...
> http://
> 
> 
> A Moo Roo handbag signed by the designer, Mary Norton
> http://
> 
> 
> and a St. John missing the middle figure, but it was so leathery soft...
> http://


Raven I am loving that Ferragamo. Great find!


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> I'm free...It's been soooo busy at work, but now I am free!!! I went thrifting today and was in purse heaven. I found a Gucci for $6.99; it's on the authentication thread
> I found a Bally for $6....
> http://
> 
> 
> A Ferragamo for $5...
> http://
> 
> 
> A Moo Roo handbag signed by the designer, Mary Norton
> http://
> 
> 
> and a St. John missing the middle figure, but it was so leathery soft...
> http://



Cute finds!  The St. John is my favorite.


----------



## Raven3766

elvisgurly said:


> Cute finds! The St. John is my favorite.


 Thanks Elvisgurly.


----------



## ladyash

Victorian couch is officially moving in Tuesday night!!! Will take pics when I get it. Also, got a kidney shaped sideboard table with it! I can't wait for Tuesday night to get here.


----------



## Raven3766

If anycan has a chancee today, go take a look at my Gucci on the authentication thread and tell me what you think!


----------



## pmburk

I found this Longchamp Le Pliage, authentic, brand new condition with tags still inside the inner pocket, at a yard sale about 3 weeks ago. I had several other items in my hand, and asked the lady running the sale how much I had spent. She said, "$1." I was like, "Um... a dollar each?" Nope, dollar for everything. So, basically I paid about 25 cents for this bag.  I have been wanting a Le Pliage for a while, and this is exactly the one I would choose, too. And, bonus, it is made in France. Score.


----------



## Tomsmom

pmburk said:


> I found this Longchamp Le Pliage, authentic, brand new condition with tags still inside the inner pocket, at a yard sale about 3 weeks ago. I had several other items in my hand, and asked the lady running the sale how much I had spent. She said, "$1." I was like, "Um... a dollar each?" Nope, dollar for everything. So, basically I paid about 25 cents for this bag.  I have been wanting a Le Pliage for a while, and this is exactly the one I would choose, too. And, bonus, it is made in France. Score.
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness what a score!!


 


Oh my goodness what a score!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I'm free...It's been soooo busy at work, but now I am free!!! I went thrifting today and was in purse heaven. I found a Gucci for $6.99; it's on the authentication thread
> I found a Bally for $6....
> http://A Ferragamo for $5...
> http://A Moo Roo handbag signed by the designer, Mary Norton
> http://and a St. John missing the middle figure, but it was so leathery soft...
> http://


 
You find such amazing deals on handbags! The Moo Roo must have been an early one to have been signed, which is very cool. I love the yummy color of the St.John. It shouldn't be too hard to find a little charm or bauble to add to it.



TinksDelite said:


> It's a crappy day today & my usual Saturday morning thrift was a bust.  So I decided to run out to a store that I haven't been to in a while.   I got a few sweaters and then I found:
> 
> This pair of Dansko Ingrid clogs worn MAYBE once (retail $115) for $14.94
> 
> These virtually unworn Frye Boots (retail $300ish) for $24.94
> 
> And this Coach Soho Pleated Hobo missing the Coach hangtag (retail $268) for $9.98
> I'll probably sell the Danskos and the Coach but I've been wanting a pair of Fryes! Yay me!
> 
> *all pictures borrowed


 
What a great deal on the Frye boots! They look so warm & comfy.



pmburk said:


> I found this Longchamp Le Pliage, authentic, brand new condition with tags still inside the inner pocket, at a yard sale about 3 weeks ago. I had several other items in my hand, and asked the lady running the sale how much I had spent. She said, "$1." I was like, "Um... a dollar each?" Nope, dollar for everything. So, basically I paid about 25 cents for this bag.  I have been wanting a Le Pliage for a while, and this is exactly the one I would choose, too. And, bonus, it is made in France. Score.


 
What a steal & even better if it is the one you wanted! Congrats!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have really been having issues with multi-quote lately, so here are a few more kudos I have tried to multi-quote a few times to no avail!

shoppinggalnyc - Great stuff, but the DVF leopard 2 piece really is TDF! Love it sooo much!

xxbagsxx - What a great cape! I think capes are soo fun~

magdalinka - You have such a good eye! The Lilly Pulitzer dress is so adorable. The Furla bag looks like a great bag. I think everyone should have a few saffiano leather handbags in their handbag wardrobe. More companies are started to do them. The stamped & cross-hatched leather is just so durable & scratch resistant.


----------



## LuxeDeb

This is the last bit of my recent big score!

Roberto Cavalli dress $20




Dolce & Gabbana skirt $20. Diane Von Furstenburg leather tee (it's a little big, but it's super soft) $5




Tibi a-line mini dress (it has a silk panel down the front) $5



Richmond leather pants (like butter! they retail for over $1000) $5. Catherine Malandrino leather pants with cut out pattern $5


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> This is the last bit of my recent big score!
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 2796850
> View attachment 2796851
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana skirt $20. Diane Von Furstenburg leather tee (it's a little big, but it's super soft) $5
> View attachment 2796852
> View attachment 2796853
> 
> 
> Tibi a-line mini dress (it has a silk panel down the front) $5
> View attachment 2796854
> 
> 
> Richmond leather pants (like butter! they retail for over $1000) $5. Catherine Malandrino leather pants with cut out pattern $5
> View attachment 2796855


 

Its all gorgeous !


----------



## heymom

Wow, you ladies have found some amazing things this past week! Congrats


----------



## ladyash

I pick up my Victorian couch and table tonight!!! I need this rain to go away though! I'm quite scared having to move it out of this ladies house through the back all the way to the van at the front of her place. Hoping the guy getting it will be well prepared to wrap it up and keep the rain off it! Pictures tomorrow when I have been able to clean and arrange things so that my place looks decent again. I'm currently sitting in the only chair in my place right now. The rest of the kitchen/living area is empty right now.


----------



## heymom

ladyash said:


> I pick up my Victorian couch and table tonight!!! I need this rain to go away though! I'm quite scared having to move it out of this ladies house through the back all the way to the van at the front of her place. Hoping the guy getting it will be well prepared to wrap it up and keep the rain off it! Pictures tomorrow when I have been able to clean and arrange things so that my place looks decent again. I'm currently sitting in the only chair in my place right now. The rest of the kitchen/living area is empty right now.



Can't wait to see the photos! I love Victorian furniture &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ladyash

heymom said:


> Can't wait to see the photos! I love Victorian furniture &#10084;&#65039;



Me too! I'm very excited to finally be able to furnish to my taste.


----------



## ValentineNicole

I kept forgetting to post my Hermes cashmere scarf for $89!









It's huge and so cozy!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

ValentineNicole said:


> I kept forgetting to post my Hermes cashmere scarf for $89!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's huge and so cozy!!



That's beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

ValentineNicole said:


> I kept forgetting to post my Hermes cashmere scarf for $89!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's huge and so cozy!!




That is one gorgeous scarf!


----------



## Raven3766

ValentineNicole said:


> I kept forgetting to post my Hermes cashmere scarf for $89!
> 
> [It's huge and so cozy!!


I love the color!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> This is the last bit of my recent big score!
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 2796850
> View attachment 2796851
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana skirt $20. Diane Von Furstenburg leather tee (it's a little big, but it's super soft) $5
> View attachment 2796852
> View attachment 2796853
> 
> 
> Tibi a-line mini dress (it has a silk panel down the front) $5
> View attachment 2796854
> 
> 
> Richmond leather pants (like butter! they retail for over $1000) $5. Catherine Malandrino leather pants with cut out pattern $5
> View attachment 2796855


 
You find the most awesome clothing!


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> I pick up my Victorian couch and table tonight!!! I need this rain to go away though! I'm quite scared having to move it out of this ladies house through the back all the way to the van at the front of her place. Hoping the guy getting it will be well prepared to wrap it up and keep the rain off it! Pictures tomorrow when I have been able to clean and arrange things so that my place looks decent again. I'm currently sitting in the only chair in my place right now. The rest of the kitchen/living area is empty right now.


 
I love antique furniture...post as soon as you can...


----------



## LisaK026

Hello All.....You want antique furniture? How's this?  It was supposed to be $100, sold by my neighbor. I put _my_ antique oak round (boring) pedestal table on the local online sale and sold it for $150 in 2 hours. Then my neighbor called me and said she and her husband wouldn't take any money from me for the table.... FREE what a deal! 
Miss you guys!!!


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> I love antique furniture...post as soon as you can...




Will do tomorrow once I have day light! Everything is finally here! The settee sure was heavier than I thought for the size! I've been doing some research and think it is Rococo style 1845-1865 based on the carvings of the legs and the carving of grapes on the back. 

I'll also post a before and after of the atrocious "matching" table that came with it. Under the massive amount of skirted fabric is a gorgeous old white washed table that I plan to expose. There is a glass top the lady had made for on top of the fabric so depending on the condition of the table I will either leave as is, or go out and find some old fashion magazines and collage them between the table and glass. 

My place is still kind of empty so next on the agenda is to find a condo sized dining room set that matches the settee. Our kitchen and living area are combined so I am hoping to find something that compliments the furniture already here. The only problem is all the old antique sets I do like are huge!


----------



## ladyash

LisaK026 said:


> Hello All.....You want antique furniture? How's this?  It was supposed to be $100, sold by my neighbor. I put _my_ antique oak round (boring) pedestal table on the local online sale and sold it for $150 in 2 hours. Then my neighbor called me and said she and her husband wouldn't take any money from me for the table.... FREE what a deal!
> Miss you guys!!!



LOVE!!! If I could find something like that in a darker wood (to match the wood on my settee) I would jump on that so fast! I can't even that you got it for free. Great deal!


----------



## Tuuli35

ValentineNicole said:


> I kept forgetting to post my Hermes cashmere scarf for $89!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's huge and so cozy!!




Very, very pretty!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Hello All.....You want antique furniture? How's this?  It was supposed to be $100, sold by my neighbor. I put _my_ antique oak round (boring) pedestal table on the local online sale and sold it for $150 in 2 hours. Then my neighbor called me and said she and her husband wouldn't take any money from me for the table.... FREE what a deal!
> Miss you guys!!!


 

Oh wow!!!  Nothing beats free but free and absolutely lovely together rock!  Love the "feet"!


----------



## ValentineNicole

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That's beautiful!





Tomsmom said:


> That is one gorgeous scarf!





Raven3766 said:


> I love the color!






Tuuli35 said:


> Very, very pretty!



Thank you all! I'm excited about it - it's my second designer scarf this season, as I also picked up a pink Burberry plaid fringe scarf for $40. Consignment has been good to me this winter  The boyfriend is trying to make me stick to one in, one out - so hard! I'm having trouble parting with my designer toys  LOL


----------



## ladyash

Pictures!! Just of the settee for now. A before and after of the table will come after I've had coffee and a chance to vacuum and clean these up so they can be used. Figured out I can remove what is holding the fabric to the table with a butter knife so this should be an easy fix. 

My place is still pretty empty even with these, so I need to find a dining table soon and a coffee table. Hitting the antiques market this weekend!

Oh and did I mention that I paid $125 for everything! Then I had to pay a delivery guy $50 to have it all picked up and delivered because I refuse to drive. He was super nice and helpful though so when I move he will be the guy I call next time!


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> Pictures!! Just of the settee for now. A before and after of the table will come after I've had coffee and a chance to vacuum and clean these up so they can be used. Figured out I can remove what is holding the fabric to the table with a butter knife so this should be an easy fix.
> 
> My place is still pretty empty even with these, so I need to find a dining table soon and a coffee table. Hitting the antiques market this weekend!
> 
> Oh and did I mention that I paid $125 for everything! Then I had to pay a delivery guy $50 to have it all picked up and delivered because I refuse to drive. He was super nice and helpful though so when I move he will be the guy I call next time!


 

Beautiful!!!


----------



## authenticplease

LisaK026 said:


> Hello All.....You want antique furniture? How's this?  It was supposed to be $100, sold by my neighbor. I put _my_ antique oak round (boring) pedestal table on the local online sale and sold it for $150 in 2 hours. Then my neighbor called me and said she and her husband wouldn't take any money from me for the table.... FREE what a deal!
> Miss you guys!!!





ladyash said:


> Pictures!! Just of the settee for now. A before and after of the table will come after I've had coffee and a chance to vacuum and clean these up so they can be used. Figured out I can remove what is holding the fabric to the table with a butter knife so this should be an easy fix.
> 
> My place is still pretty empty even with these, so I need to find a dining table soon and a coffee table. Hitting the antiques market this weekend!
> 
> Oh and did I mention that I paid $125 for everything! Then I had to pay a delivery guy $50 to have it all picked up and delivered because I refuse to drive. He was super nice and helpful though so when I move he will be the guy I call next time!



What gorgeous pieces!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

ValentineNicole said:


> I kept forgetting to post my Hermes cashmere scarf for $89!
> 
> It's huge and so cozy!!


 
Beautiful! Love the color & what a fab price!



LisaK026 said:


> Hello All.....You want antique furniture? How's this?  It was supposed to be $100, sold by my neighbor. I put _my_ antique oak round (boring) pedestal table on the local online sale and sold it for $150 in 2 hours. Then my neighbor called me and said she and her husband wouldn't take any money from me for the table.... FREE what a deal!
> Miss you guys!!!


 
Lovely! And seriously you came out with more money! How awesome is that?!!



ladyash said:


> Pictures!! Just of the settee for now. A before and after of the table will come after I've had coffee and a chance to vacuum and clean these up so they can be used. Figured out I can remove what is holding the fabric to the table with a butter knife so this should be an easy fix.
> 
> My place is still pretty empty even with these, so I need to find a dining table soon and a coffee table. Hitting the antiques market this weekend!
> 
> Oh and did I mention that I paid $125 for everything! Then I had to pay a delivery guy $50 to have it all picked up and delivered because I refuse to drive. He was super nice and helpful though so when I move he will be the guy I call next time!


 
Wow I cannot believe you got something that gorgeous for $125 & even $50 delivery is super cheap! Congrats!!


----------



## ladyash

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!!!





authenticplease said:


> What gorgeous pieces!!





LuxeDeb said:


> Beautiful! Love the color & what a fab price!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! And seriously you came out with more money! How awesome is that?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I cannot believe you got something that gorgeous for $125 & even $50 delivery is super cheap! Congrats!!




Thanks guys! I'm quite obsessed with it. It gets better. It came with a "matching" table that was part of that $125. I've since torn the fabric off the table to expose what appears to have been an old little desk. The drawer is missing and it has a gazillion tack holes around the sides, but it looks so much better! I just need to claim my lamp back from my roommate to put on the table and I'm still considering maybe doing the old fashion magazine collage under the glass. Pics in next post since they are on my phone and I am on my laptop.


----------



## ladyash

Before and after. What a world of difference! Even with the flaws it looks so much better without the fabric.


----------



## chambersb

LisaK026 said:


> Hello All.....You want antique furniture? How's this?  It was supposed to be $100, sold by my neighbor. I put _my_ antique oak round (boring) pedestal table on the local online sale and sold it for $150 in 2 hours. Then my neighbor called me and said she and her husband wouldn't take any money from me for the table.... FREE what a deal!
> Miss you guys!!!




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## TinksDelite

Ladies.  I don't know if this has been posted previously or if some of you already know about this website.  But I was trying to research a vintage DVF dress and stumbled across this nifty reference website on labels!

http://vintagefashionguild.org/label-resource/


----------



## heymom

LisaK026 said:


> Hello All.....You want antique furniture? How's this?  It was supposed to be $100, sold by my neighbor. I put _my_ antique oak round (boring) pedestal table on the local online sale and sold it for $150 in 2 hours. Then my neighbor called me and said she and her husband wouldn't take any money from me for the table.... FREE what a deal!
> Miss you guys!!!



Beautiful!  &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## heymom

ValentineNicole said:


> I kept forgetting to post my Hermes cashmere scarf for $89!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's huge and so cozy!!



Nice find!


----------



## elvisgurly

pmburk said:


> I found this Longchamp Le Pliage, authentic, brand new condition with tags still inside the inner pocket, at a yard sale about 3 weeks ago. I had several other items in my hand, and asked the lady running the sale how much I had spent. She said, "$1." I was like, "Um... a dollar each?" Nope, dollar for everything. So, basically I paid about 25 cents for this bag.  I have been wanting a Le Pliage for a while, and this is exactly the one I would choose, too. And, bonus, it is made in France. Score.



Yard sales rock!  Great price.


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased a Tiffany and Co. bracelet last night for $14. It was just authenticated....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141106_051412_zpsrzjnvt07.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## creighbaby

TinksDelite said:


> Ladies.  I don't know if this has been posted previously or if some of you already know about this website.  But I was trying to research a vintage DVF dress and stumbled across this nifty reference website on labels!
> 
> http://vintagefashionguild.org/label-resource/





I belong to a few vintage groups on Facebook and sell vintage clothing (40s-60s) online and the VFG is key for dating items and vintage eye candy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a Tiffany and Co. bracelet last night for $14. It was just authenticated....
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141106_051412_zpsrzjnvt07.jpg.html"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


 
That is beautiful Raven!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a Tiffany and Co. bracelet last night for $14. It was just authenticated....
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141106_051412_zpsrzjnvt07.jpg.html"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Nice find!!! I don't know how to identify jewelry - it's truly my weakness!


----------



## magdalinka

pmburk said:


> I found this Longchamp Le Pliage, authentic, brand new condition with tags still inside the inner pocket, at a yard sale about 3 weeks ago. I had several other items in my hand, and asked the lady running the sale how much I had spent. She said, "$1." I was like, "Um... a dollar each?" Nope, dollar for everything. So, basically I paid about 25 cents for this bag.  I have been wanting a Le Pliage for a while, and this is exactly the one I would choose, too. And, bonus, it is made in France. Score.


That's an amazing deal! Congrats 


LuxeDeb said:


> This is the last bit of my recent big score!
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 2796850
> View attachment 2796851
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana skirt $20. Diane Von Furstenburg leather tee (it's a little big, but it's super soft) $5
> View attachment 2796852
> View attachment 2796853
> 
> 
> Tibi a-line mini dress (it has a silk panel down the front) $5
> View attachment 2796854
> 
> 
> Richmond leather pants (like butter! they retail for over $1000) $5. Catherine Malandrino leather pants with cut out pattern $5
> View attachment 2796855


In love with that Cavalli dress, you have the best consignment finds. 


ValentineNicole said:


> I kept forgetting to post my Hermes cashmere scarf for $89!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's huge and so cozy!!


Gorgeous color! And it looks so heavenly soft.. I wish I could feel it... 


LisaK026 said:


> Hello All.....You want antique furniture? How's this?  It was supposed to be $100, sold by my neighbor. I put _my_ antique oak round (boring) pedestal table on the local online sale and sold it for $150 in 2 hours. Then my neighbor called me and said she and her husband wouldn't take any money from me for the table.... FREE what a deal!
> Miss you guys!!!


YAY!! Nothing beats free. Great looking table. 


ladyash said:


> Pictures!! Just of the settee for now. A before and after of the table will come after I've had coffee and a chance to vacuum and clean these up so they can be used. Figured out I can remove what is holding the fabric to the table with a butter knife so this should be an easy fix.
> 
> My place is still pretty empty even with these, so I need to find a dining table soon and a coffee table. Hitting the antiques market this weekend!
> 
> Oh and did I mention that I paid $125 for everything! Then I had to pay a delivery guy $50 to have it all picked up and delivered because I refuse to drive. He was super nice and helpful though so when I move he will be the guy I call next time!


Very pretty at a great price. Enjoy it 


TinksDelite said:


> Ladies.  I don't know if this has been posted previously or if some of you already know about this website.  But I was trying to research a vintage DVF dress and stumbled across this nifty reference website on labels!
> 
> http://vintagefashionguild.org/label-resource/


Great link for us thrifties to have, thanks


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a Tiffany and Co. bracelet last night for $14. It was just authenticated....
> http://


Raven, that bracelet is gorgeous!! So jealous. 
About your Gucci. I honestly have never seen one like that. Maybe add a picture of the front of the tag to the authentication forum?


----------



## magdalinka

Anyone out there heard of Frey Wille? (Sounds like Free Willy lol). I hadn't until yesterday. Their stuff is crazy expensive. This scarf must have retailed for $200 or so. Found this gorgeous brand new scarf for $3 at the GW. At firs I just picked it up because I liked it but when I got it home I saw the name on it ..

View attachment 2799212
View attachment 2799213


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Anyone out there heard of Frey Wille? (Sounds like Free Willy lol). I hadn't until yesterday. Their stuff is crazy expensive. This scarf must have retailed for $200 or so. Found this gorgeous brand new scarf for $3 at the GW. At firs I just picked it up because I liked it but when I got it home I saw the name on it ..
> 
> View attachment 2799212
> View attachment 2799213


 
What a great find! I am envisioning this as so you & I bet it looks fab on! I think Raven (aka the jewelry queen) has found one or two of their jewelry pieces in the past year.



Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a Tiffany and Co. bracelet last night for $14. It was just authenticated....
> http://


 
That is such a cool Tiffany bracelet! Love it! I can find designer clothes out the wazoo, but I would love to find your jewelry scores


----------



## LuxeDeb

Thrifted a few more goodies~

Sergio Rossi python heels $25




Vera Wang Lavender sandals $15



Ann Demeulemeester cardigan (this was mislabeled a large, her clothes are avant-garde/loose fitting, but 36 is actually a 2. Score!) $10


----------



## elvisgurly

Went to the Salvation Army today & bought a lot of workout wear cheap (Nike), a Columbia fleece jacket, & a nice Target jacket for around $2.50 (it's a little big but with how much layering I am doing lately it'll work).

I went to TJ's next & was so excited that I could finally fit into a pair of Hudson jeans (size 30) & also tried on a pair of True Religion (size 32), but didn't buy either since they were a little on the boring side.  I've now lost around 140-150 pounds in under two years.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Anyone out there heard of Frey Wille? (Sounds like Free Willy lol). I hadn't until yesterday. Their stuff is crazy expensive. This scarf must have retailed for $200 or so. Found this gorgeous brand new scarf for $3 at the GW. At firs I just picked it up because I liked it but when I got it home I saw the name on it ..
> 
> View attachment 2799212
> View attachment 2799213


Someone made the comment that I found Frey Wille jewelry and they are correct.
I never checked the history, but I did check the price and it can be expensive. I found clip earrings and belt buckle/leather belt. I love the scarf; had never seen one before. I guess if it's out there, we (thrifters) will find it. Great find!


----------



## ValentineNicole

elvisgurly said:


> Went to the Salvation Army today & bought a lot of workout wear cheap (Nike), a Columbia fleece jacket, & a nice Target jacket for around $2.50 (it's a little big but with how much layering I am doing lately it'll work).
> 
> I went to TJ's next & was so excited that I could finally fit into a pair of Hudson jeans (size 30) & also tried on a pair of True Religion (size 32), but didn't buy either since they were a little on the boring side.  I've now lost around 140-150 pounds in under two years.




Congratulations!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Anyone out there heard of Frey Wille? (Sounds like Free Willy lol). I hadn't until yesterday. Their stuff is crazy expensive. This scarf must have retailed for $200 or so. Found this gorgeous brand new scarf for $3 at the GW. At firs I just picked it up because I liked it but when I got it home I saw the name on it ..
> 
> View attachment 2799212
> View attachment 2799213


 
Love the scarf Magda!  



LuxeDeb said:


> Thrifted a few more goodies~
> 
> Sergio Rossi python heels $25
> View attachment 2799235
> View attachment 2799236
> 
> 
> Vera Wang Lavender sandals $15
> View attachment 2799237
> 
> 
> Ann Demeulemeester cardigan (this was mislabeled a large, her clothes are avant-garde/loose fitting, but 36 is actually a 2. Score!) $10
> View attachment 2799238
> View attachment 2799239


 
Those python heels are so pretty!!




elvisgurly said:


> Went to the Salvation Army today & bought a lot of workout wear cheap (Nike), a Columbia fleece jacket, & a nice Target jacket for around $2.50 (it's a little big but with how much layering I am doing lately it'll work).
> 
> I went to TJ's next & was so excited that I could finally fit into a pair of Hudson jeans (size 30) & also tried on a pair of True Religion (size 32), but didn't buy either since they were a little on the boring side.  I've now lost around 140-150 pounds in under two years.


 
good scores and congrats on the weight loss!!


----------



## JNH14

elvisgurly said:


> Went to the Salvation Army today & bought a lot of workout wear cheap (Nike), a Columbia fleece jacket, & a nice Target jacket for around $2.50 (it's a little big but with how much layering I am doing lately it'll work).
> 
> I went to TJ's next & was so excited that I could finally fit into a pair of Hudson jeans (size 30) & also tried on a pair of True Religion (size 32), but didn't buy either since they were a little on the boring side.  I've now lost around 140-150 pounds in under two years.


 

Very impressive weight loss-congrats!


----------



## ValentineNicole

A couple quick finds today at a thrift and a consignment shop. I must have been in a black leather mood, lol

Stuart weitzman half suede boots, $15.00





Gucci leather crossbody, $32.00





Donna Karan wool skirt with goatskin trim and the coolest gold zipper pulls, $42.00


----------



## creighbaby

Went thrifting today and almost got knocked down by a jerk guy who was behind me and wanted to be in front of me. I was shocked because I did lose my footing for a moment.

I was looking for vintage, but none to be found at that location. I did get a full length faux fur coat that I am going to flog. It is heavy and warm looking. 

In a previous outing, I found a Commodore 64 "computer" for 9.99.


----------



## Raven3766

creighbaby said:


> Went thrifting today and almost got knocked down by a jerk guy who was behind me and wanted to be in front of me. I was shocked because I did lose my footing for a moment.
> 
> I was looking for vintage, but none to be found at that location. I did get a full length faux fur coat that I am going to flog. It is heavy and warm looking.
> 
> In a previous outing, I found a Commodore 64 "computer" for 9.99.


I'm noticing rude men a lot lately. I was at the display case and a huge man came over and pushed me aside. I looked at the cashier and she looked at me and I told her I would come back. I would love to see the pic of your computer find.


----------



## Raven3766

ValentineNicole said:


> A couple quick finds today at a thrift and a consignment shop. I must have been in a black leather mood, lol
> 
> Stuart weitzman half suede boots, $15.00
> 
> 
> Gucci leather crossbody, $32.00
> 
> [
> Donna Karan wool skirt with goatskin trim and the coolest gold zipper pulls, $42.00


You are so right, I am lovin' the zipper pulls.


----------



## LuxeDeb

TinksDelite said:


> Ladies.  I don't know if this has been posted previously or if some of you already know about this website.  But I was trying to research a vintage DVF dress and stumbled across this nifty reference website on labels!
> 
> http://vintagefashionguild.org/label-resource/


 
What great info! Thanks for posting it.



elvisgurly said:


> Went to the Salvation Army today & bought a lot of workout wear cheap (Nike), a Columbia fleece jacket, & a nice Target jacket for around $2.50 (it's a little big but with how much layering I am doing lately it'll work).
> 
> I went to TJ's next & was so excited that I could finally fit into a pair of Hudson jeans (size 30) & also tried on a pair of True Religion (size 32), but didn't buy either since they were a little on the boring side.  I've now lost around 140-150 pounds in under two years.


 
Congrats! If you need a new wardrobe, thrifting is the way to go!



ValentineNicole said:


> A couple quick finds today at a thrift and a consignment shop. I must have been in a black leather mood, lol
> 
> Stuart weitzman half suede boots, $15.00
> 
> Gucci leather crossbody, $32.00
> 
> Donna Karan wool skirt with goatskin trim and the coolest gold zipper pulls, $42.00


 
Comfy boots & a great bag! Love the extra details on the skirt!


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> Thrifted a few more goodies~
> 
> Sergio Rossi python heels $25
> View attachment 2799235
> View attachment 2799236
> 
> 
> Vera Wang Lavender sandals $15
> View attachment 2799237
> 
> 
> Ann Demeulemeester cardigan (this was mislabeled a large, her clothes are avant-garde/loose fitting, but 36 is actually a 2. Score!) $10
> View attachment 2799238
> View attachment 2799239




Love the Sergio Rossi and Ann demeulemeester! Her clothes are soo cool!


----------



## Cc1213

Hello Ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for about six-months, and I am finally getting around to posting! Can't wait to continue to see all of your amazing finds 

Below are some of my best purse finds from the past few months (MK Quilted Bag - $7, LV Piano - $5, Bally Bag - $6, Chanel - $7, MK Hamilton - $5). I have yet to have the Chanel authenticated, but it is made with incredibly soft leather, and is in remarkable shape for a vintage bag.


----------



## Cc1213

It's raining Ferragamo's! Hoping to expand this collection...love the Varas and Varinas!


----------



## Cc1213

And another haul of goodies...clearly I have a shoe problem.

Gucci Loafers - $8, Vince Camuto Boots - $20, Tory Burch - $12, Fiorentini + Baker Boots - $12, Stuart Weitzman Heels - $9, YSL Pumps - $4, CHANEL driving shoes - $12 , Todds Boots - $8. 

My favs from the bunch are the Chanel shoes, Todds boots, and F+B boots.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Cc1213 said:


> It's raining Ferragamo's! Hoping to expand this collection...love the Varas and Varinas!




You have some amazing finds there!  I obviously go to the wrong stores cause I never see anything this amazing.


----------



## Cc1213

Okay ladies, one last post (I promise). Here is yesterday's haul:





Brand new Lilly Pulitzer (one of my favorite brands) "Eileen Jacket"...tags still on for $372...bought for $20


Tory Burch quilted flats...$2.68 


Fur coat...not sure what type of fur, but snagged this for $30


Brand new Stuart Weitzman driving loafers...pristine condition - $7

AND...the best find of the day....




Brand new Tory Burch "Katie Duffle" bag...tags still on for $450...bought for $30


----------



## Cc1213

bagshoemisses said:


> You have some amazing finds there!  I obviously go to the wrong stores cause I never see anything this amazing.


The GW by my mom's house (which is by a very affluent area) has some amazing finds, and it's usually fairly consistent; however, the Ferragamo "storm" hit about a month ago, leading my mom and I to accumulate a fairly expansive shoe collection.

I will say that some of my better finds have been in very run-down areas. My Chanel shoes and newly purchased (NWT) TB bag were found at a thrift store in one of our state's worst areas.


----------



## Cc1213

ValentineNicole said:


> A couple quick finds today at a thrift and a consignment shop. I must have been in a black leather mood, lol
> 
> Stuart weitzman half suede boots, $15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci leather crossbody, $32.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donna Karan wool skirt with goatskin trim and the coolest gold zipper pulls, $42.00


Beautiful boots! Drooling over those


----------



## bagshoemisses

Cc1213 said:


> The GW by my mom's house (which is by a very affluent area) has some amazing finds, and it's usually fairly consistent; however, the Ferragamo "storm" hit about a month ago, leading my mom and I to accumulate a fairly expansive shoe collection.
> 
> I will say that some of my better finds have been in very run-down areas. My Chanel shoes and newly purchased (NWT) TB bag were found at a thrift store in one of our state's worst areas.




Oh ok. The GW by me has nothing as beautiful as this, maybe one day I'll venture out more. You know what that tells me about finding great items in run down areas, is everyone wants to look nice and some will spend their last to look great. Again I love everything you have here.


----------



## elisian

bagshoemisses said:


> Oh ok. The GW by me has nothing as beautiful as this, maybe one day I'll venture out more. You know what that tells me about finding great items in run down areas, is everyone wants to look nice and some will spend their last to look great. Again I love everything you have here.



Or! Maybe! Drug money. Just saying. =/

My Goodwill is weirdly high-priced and not anything as good. Someone on staff knows their brands... 7 for all mankind jeans are priced $50 used! Lots of savvy Portland shoppers, not enough donation. People comb the racks and it's at the point where someone immediately swooped on my Frye boots when I took them off to try on other shoes.


----------



## bagshoemisses

elisian said:


> Or! Maybe! Drug money. Just saying. =/
> 
> 
> 
> My Goodwill is weirdly high-priced and not anything as good. Someone on staff knows their brands... 7 for all mankind jeans are priced $50 used! Lots of savvy Portland shoppers, not enough donation. People comb the racks and it's at the point where someone immediately swooped on my Frye boots when I took them off to try on other shoes.




Haha too funny. Yeah that's way to expensive for used 7's and lol about the Frye boots. Sometimes when I go in GW I just laugh because the prices they have on some things are insane!


----------



## LisaK026

Cc1213 said:


> Hello Ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for about six-months, and I am finally getting around to posting! Can't wait to continue to see all of your amazing finds
> 
> Below are some of my best purse finds from the past few months (MK Quilted Bag - $7, LV Piano - $5, Bally Bag - $6, Chanel - $7, MK Hamilton - $5). I have yet to have the Chanel authenticated, but it is made with incredibly soft leather, and is in remarkable shape for a vintage bag.


CHANEL $7..are you kidding me? Can we see more pictures of that bag PLEASE? How many stitches are there in each quilted square?


----------



## LisaK026

Cc1213 said:


> Hello Ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for about six-months, and I am finally getting around to posting! Can't wait to continue to see all of your amazing finds
> 
> Below are some of my best purse finds from the past few months (MK Quilted Bag - $7, LV Piano - $5, Bally Bag - $6, Chanel - $7, MK Hamilton - $5). I have yet to have the Chanel authenticated, but it is made with incredibly soft leather, and is in remarkable shape for a vintage bag.


Trying to PM you, but maybe you have to have a certain amount of posts.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> The GW by my mom's house (which is by a very affluent area) has some amazing finds, and it's usually fairly consistent; however, the Ferragamo "storm" hit about a month ago, leading my mom and I to accumulate a fairly expansive shoe collection.
> 
> I will say that some of my better finds have been in very run-down areas. My Chanel shoes and newly purchased (NWT) TB bag were found at a thrift store in one of our state's worst areas.


I must say that everything is beautiful and amazing! Wow!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Some of my thrifted finds from last week 


This 100% cashmere sweater dress from Elie Tahari is easily one of my new favorites. Love that shade of blue. Where else can you get a $13 cashmere dress? I love thrifting 






There was something about this silk Tibi dress for just $3.95. I don't like the elasticized long sleeves so I'll be turning them up (see sleeve on the left). Much cuter on...





Love this Asos dress for just $7.95. Coral is my favorite summer color. 





Tom and Linda Platt dresses tend to start at $500 and go into the thousands. Mine was $15  The fringe is so on trend and I love a good LBD with a twist. This picture doesn't do it justice. As soon as it comes back from the tailor I'll post a mod shot. I already wore it last week with my new Loubs and it's a showstopper.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

A couple more...

I'm not a huge fan of Longchamp (or fanny packs LOL) but this brand new leather one was just 4 bucks! It even had the authenticity cards 





I always thrift the cutest stuff for my kids. Kaiya Eve tutu for $2.95 (retail $80)


----------



## heymom

Cc1213 said:


> Okay ladies, one last post (I promise). Here is yesterday's haul:
> 
> View attachment 2801766
> 
> View attachment 2801767
> 
> Brand new Lilly Pulitzer (one of my favorite brands) "Eileen Jacket"...tags still on for $372...bought for $20
> View attachment 2801769
> 
> Tory Burch quilted flats...$2.68
> View attachment 2801770
> 
> Fur coat...not sure what type of fur, but snagged this for $30
> View attachment 2801762
> 
> Brand new Stuart Weitzman driving loafers...pristine condition - $7
> 
> AND...the best find of the day....
> View attachment 2801765
> 
> View attachment 2801764
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new Tory Burch "Katie Duffle" bag...tags still on for $450...bought for $30



Amazing finds! I love the fur &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cc1213

bagshoemisses said:


> Oh ok. The GW by me has nothing as beautiful as this, maybe one day I'll venture out more. You know what that tells me about finding great items in run down areas, is everyone wants to look nice and some will spend their last to look great. Again I love everything you have here.


Ha, I know! I tend to think that the store was understocked, and happened to get a magical shipment in that contained some very nice items.


----------



## Cc1213

LisaK026 said:


> CHANEL $7..are you kidding me? Can we see more pictures of that bag PLEASE? How many stitches are there in each quilted square?


Absolutely! I will post more in a sec...I just realized I can't post pictures to my responses. There are 36 stitches to each diamond.

I am hesitant on the authenticity of this bag, as I have been fooled by some fairly convincing bags (the last one was a super fake Hermes dogon wallet). When I saw this bag behind the counter, I wasn't sure what to expect, but when I held it...oh...did the weight of the bag make my stomach drop! 

The leather is butter soft, and the bag just feels "right". I can tell it's vintage as it has some wear to the leather, but it's not the wear that you would see on a fake (i.e. there is no "peeling"). I took it into a consignment shop, and the sales gal thought it was from the 80s as there was no date stamp. She wanted it in her store! But, I am still not sure. the inner CCs make me nervous...


----------



## Cc1213

Here are some additional photos of the Chanel in question:


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I must say that everything is beautiful and amazing! Wow!


Thank you! I am so happy that I am finally posting my treasures - more to come!


----------



## Cc1213

heymom said:


> Amazing finds! I love the fur &#10084;&#65039;


Thank you! If anyone on here knows what type of fur it is, please let me know! It will save me a trip to my local furrier


----------



## ladyash

Antique market finds today. Mirror and brush set $10 and Coca Cola tray from 1974 with a reproduction print from a 1927 calendar $5.


----------



## elvisgurly

ValentineNicole said:


> Congratulations!!! That's awesome!!





Tomsmom said:


> Love the scarf Magda!
> 
> 
> 
> Those python heels are so pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good scores and congrats on the weight loss!!



Thanks Valentine & Tomsmom.



JNH14 said:


> Very impressive weight loss-congrats!





ValentineNicole said:


> A couple quick finds today at a thrift and a consignment shop. I must have been in a black leather mood, lol
> 
> Stuart weitzman half suede boots, $15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci leather crossbody, $32.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donna Karan wool skirt with goatskin trim and the coolest gold zipper pulls, $42.00



Love the boots!



LuxeDeb said:


> What great info! Thanks for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! If you need a new wardrobe, thrifting is the way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Comfy boots & a great bag! Love the extra details on the skirt!



Thanks & thanks to this thread it's a lot easier to look out for brands I would have never heard of.  I always use Madga's tip of looking up the RN to see who made an item.



Cc1213 said:


> It's raining Ferragamo's! Hoping to expand this collection...love the Varas and Varinas!



Great haul!


----------



## Cc1213

ladyash said:


> Antique market finds today. Mirror and brush set $10 and Coca Cola tray from 1974 with a reproduction print from a 1927 calendar $5.


I want an antique mirror/brush set! Such a nice find


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some of my thrifted finds from last week
> 
> 
> This 100% cashmere sweater dress from Elie Tahari is easily one of my new favorites. Love that shade of blue. Where else can you get a $13 cashmere dress? I love thrifting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something about this silk Tibi dress for just $3.95. I don't like the elasticized long sleeves so I'll be turning them up (see sleeve on the left). Much cuter on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this Asos dress for just $7.95. Coral is my favorite summer color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom and Linda Platt dresses tend to start at $500 and go into the thousands. Mine was $15  The fringe is so on trend and I love a good LBD with a twist. This picture doesn't do it justice. As soon as it comes back from the tailor I'll post a mod shot. I already wore it last week with my new Loubs and it's a showstopper.


 
Love the dresses!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Hello Ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for about six-months, and I am finally getting around to posting! Can't wait to continue to see all of your amazing finds
> 
> Below are some of my best purse finds from the past few months (MK Quilted Bag - $7, LV Piano - $5, Bally Bag - $6, Chanel - $7, MK Hamilton - $5). I have yet to have the Chanel authenticated, but it is made with incredibly soft leather, and is in remarkable shape for a vintage bag.


 

Its like you hit the motherload of purses!  Great scores!


----------



## ladyash

Cc1213 said:


> I want an antique mirror/brush set! Such a nice find



I have been looking for a whole dresser set for awhile but haven't had any luck. These were adorable and the lady kept lowering the price the longer I stood there looking at them LOL! I just checked ebay and similar styled ones are going for around $85! They are now proudly sitting on my antique dresser.


----------



## Swanky

A reminder that authenticity questions are not to be placed in this thread.


----------



## bagshoemisses

shoppinggalnyc said:


> A couple more...
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Longchamp (or fanny packs LOL) but this brand new leather one was just 4 bucks! It even had the authenticity cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thrift the cutest stuff for my kids. Kaiya Eve tutu for $2.95 (retail $80)




Your daughter is soooo cute.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> Pictures!! Just of the settee for now. A before and after of the table will come after I've had coffee and a chance to vacuum and clean these up so they can be used. Figured out I can remove what is holding the fabric to the table with a butter knife so this should be an easy fix.
> 
> My place is still pretty empty even with these, so I need to find a dining table soon and a coffee table. Hitting the antiques market this weekend!
> 
> Oh and did I mention that I paid $125 for everything! Then I had to pay a delivery guy $50 to have it all picked up and delivered because I refuse to drive. He was super nice and helpful though so when I move he will be the guy I call next time!



Gorgeous!


----------



## itsmeL007

You all have had some excellent hauls! ! I Love Seeing All of Your Great deals!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys 

_xx off topic_



Tomsmom said:


> Love the dresses!!





bagshoemisses said:


> Your daughter is soooo cute.


----------



## LuxeDeb

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Some of my thrifted finds from last week
> 
> 
> This 100% cashmere sweater dress from Elie Tahari is easily one of my new favorites. Love that shade of blue. Where else can you get a $13 cashmere dress? I love thrifting  There was something about this silk Tibi dress for just $3.95. I don't like the elasticized long sleeves so I'll be turning them up (see sleeve on the left). Much cuter on...
> Love this Asos dress for just $7.95. Coral is my favorite summer color.
> 
> Tom and Linda Platt dresses tend to start at $500 and go into the thousands. Mine was $15  The fringe is so on trend and I love a good LBD with a twist. This picture doesn't do it justice. As soon as it comes back from the tailor I'll post a mod shot. I already wore it last week with my new Loubs and it's a showstopper.


 
Love the Elie Tahari cashmere dress! The color makes it really special. I could just live in cashmere. Crazy about Tibi dresses! They are so easy to wear. Fun fringe. Look forward to the altered pics.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> A couple more...
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Longchamp (or fanny packs LOL) but this brand new leather one was just 4 bucks! It even had the authenticity cards
> I always thrift the cutest stuff for my kids. Kaiya Eve tutu for $2.95 (retail $80)


 
That tutu is just beautiful. It looks like a really nice one!



Cc1213 said:


> Hello Ladies! I have been lurking on this thread for about six-months, and I am finally getting around to posting! Can't wait to continue to see all of your amazing finds
> 
> Below are some of my best purse finds from the past few months (MK Quilted Bag - $7, LV Piano - $5, Bally Bag - $6, Chanel - $7, MK Hamilton - $5). I have yet to have the Chanel authenticated, but it is made with incredibly soft leather, and is in remarkable shape for a vintage bag.


 
Bag jackpot!



Cc1213 said:


> It's raining Ferragamo's! Hoping to expand this collection...love the Varas and Varinas!


 
Comfy shoe jackpot!



ladyash said:


> Antique market finds today. Mirror and brush set $10 and Coca Cola tray from 1974 with a reproduction print from a 1927 calendar $5.


 
That mirror & brush set is so gorgeous! You got such a good deal.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Quick thrift trip for moi!

Dior beaded cashmere/silk sweater $8




Fedeli cashmere top (Fedeli is credited with being the very first Italian company to specialise in the production of premium, cashmere knitwear. Their original flagship store is still in Milan & they have another store in London.) $9




Magaschoni cashmere T-neck $9


----------



## ValentineNicole

LuxeDeb said:


> Quick thrift trip for moi!
> 
> Dior beaded cashmere/silk sweater $8
> View attachment 2802693
> View attachment 2802694
> 
> 
> Fedeli cashmere top (Fedeli is credited with being the very first Italian company to specialise in the production of premium, cashmere knitwear. Their original flagship store is still in Milan & they have another store in London.) $9
> View attachment 2802695
> View attachment 2802696
> 
> 
> Magaschoni cashmere T-neck $9
> View attachment 2802698



Oh that Dior! It's real Dior, too - not vintage/diffusion. Amazing!


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Quick thrift trip for moi!
> 
> Dior beaded cashmere/silk sweater $8
> View attachment 2802693
> View attachment 2802694
> 
> 
> Fedeli cashmere top (Fedeli is credited with being the very first Italian company to specialise in the production of premium, cashmere knitwear. Their original flagship store is still in Milan & they have another store in London.) $9
> View attachment 2802695
> View attachment 2802696
> 
> 
> Magaschoni cashmere T-neck $9
> View attachment 2802698


Beautiful Dior


----------



## Cc1213

Hi Ladies! I need your opinion.

Today I bought a pair of purple Hunter Boots ($3) at GW, but they are about two sizes too big for me. I am a size 7, and they are a 9. I have been lusting over a pair of these for sometime, but haven't gotten around to buying them at retail since thrifting has made me so frugal. 

Anyway, to the question: if I wear thick socks, can I pull these off? Or should I just sell them? My heart always breaks when it's the perfect item, but off on the size.


----------



## marksuzy

Cc1213 said:


> Hi Ladies! I need your opinion.
> 
> Today I bought a pair of purple Hunter Boots ($3) at GW, but they are about two sizes too big for me. I am a size 7, and they are a 9. I have been lusting over a pair of these for sometime, but haven't gotten around to buying them at retail since thrifting has made me so frugal.
> 
> Anyway, to the question: if I wear thick socks, can I pull these off? Or should I just sell them? My heart always breaks when it's the perfect item, but off on the size.



Hunter boots run big. Think about selling them and buying a pair in your size. You'll get a lot more wear out of them. They will last forever. I just spotted a table of them at the Nordstrom Rack in SF for $49.99.  They will ship for $7.95  415-243-8500.


----------



## Cc1213

marksuzy said:


> Hunter boots run big. Think about selling them and buying a pair in your size. You'll get a lot more wear out of them. They will last forever. I just spotted a table of them at the Nordstrom Rack in SF for $49.99.  They will ship for $7.95  415-243-8500.



Thank you, I agree, after trying them on I can see how big they run!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Sell them and use the funds to buy a new pair in your size.



Cc1213 said:


> Hi Ladies! I need your opinion.
> 
> Today I bought a pair of purple Hunter Boots ($3) at GW, but they are about two sizes too big for me. I am a size 7, and they are a 9. I have been lusting over a pair of these for sometime, but haven't gotten around to buying them at retail since thrifting has made me so frugal.
> 
> Anyway, to the question: if I wear thick socks, can I pull these off? Or should I just sell them? My heart always breaks when it's the perfect item, but off on the size.


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Sell them and use the funds to buy a new pair in your size.


Thank you . Hoping to find them at NR soon


----------



## SEWDimples

Cc1213 said:


> Okay ladies, one last post (I promise). Here is yesterday's haul:
> 
> View attachment 2801766
> 
> View attachment 2801767
> 
> Brand new Lilly Pulitzer (one of my favorite brands) "Eileen Jacket"...tags still on for $372...bought for $20
> View attachment 2801769
> 
> Tory Burch quilted flats...$2.68
> View attachment 2801770
> 
> Fur coat...not sure what type of fur, but snagged this for $30
> View attachment 2801762
> 
> Brand new Stuart Weitzman driving loafers...pristine condition - $7
> 
> AND...the best find of the day....
> View attachment 2801765
> 
> View attachment 2801764
> 
> Brand new Tory Burch "Katie Duffle" bag...tags still on for $450...bought for $30



Congrats! Great haul. Love the purse.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven, ever heard of Holland's Jewelers? They are from Texas, San Angelo, so I figured you might know.


----------



## elisian

I'm so envious of all of your loot, ladies! Not only is my Goodwill usually picked clean, its prices are NUTS. Those store staff know their brands! I'm talking Paige & 7s jeans priced at $50. I mean, at those prices, I'll just buy them new on sale for $100!  I'm sure if we ever had Hunters, they would be $40 at least -- and they'd disappear within an hour!

Anyway, I made one OK score today -- while waiting for roommate to finish up in grocery store, I dropped by a Salvation Army store in the same parking lot. Found a Kristen Blake 100% wool double-breasted coat (usually ~$200 at Nordies) with a ripped lining at armpits but intact/flawless exterior for $9, or $4.50 after Weds 50% promotion. I usually wouldn't buy something with a ripped lining, but it was a surprising cold day and my jacket wasn't cutting it, and it did look super cute on. 

I was on a mission to find new boots for my friend, but their boot section was COMPLETELY empty - literally nothing there. Ditto on handbags. Shocking!


----------



## Cc1213

elisian said:


> I'm so envious of all of your loot, ladies! Not only is my Goodwill usually picked clean, its prices are NUTS. Those store staff know their brands! I'm talking Paige & 7s jeans priced at $50. I mean, at those prices, I'll just buy them new on sale for $100!  I'm sure if we ever had Hunters, they would be $40 at least -- and they'd disappear within an hour!
> 
> Anyway, I made one OK score today -- while waiting for roommate to finish up in grocery store, I dropped by a Salvation Army store in the same parking lot. Found a Kristen Blake 100% wool double-breasted coat (usually ~$200 at Nordies) with a ripped lining at armpits but intact/flawless exterior for $9, or $4.50 after Weds 50% promotion. I usually wouldn't buy something with a ripped lining, but it was a surprising cold day and my jacket wasn't cutting it, and it did look super cute on.
> 
> I was on a mission to find new boots for my friend, but their boot section was COMPLETELY empty - literally nothing there. Ditto on handbags. Shocking!


It's lovely. Isn't it the best when you find something that you can put into instant use?


----------



## elisian

Cc1213 said:


> It's lovely. Isn't it the best when you find something that you can put into instant use?



The best. When something fits and functions, there's absolutely no sense of "$0 is cheaper than $5!" guilt.


----------



## Cc1213

Hi ladies! Just wanted to share a couple finds from today. 

Up first is a beautiful pair of Italian-made heels. Although I am not familiar with the designer, "Casadei", these are great quality, and have not been worn. These will go to my sister . These were $3 I believe, but only after a 50% coupon.

My next purchase was a tad more expensive, but at $20, I think a quilted Kate Spade bag is worth the price! The body of this bag is in great condition, but the handles are peeling. I know that the bag is authentic, so I am hoping I can possibly get the handles repaired.


----------



## Cc1213

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Great haul. Love the purse.


Thank you


----------



## elisian

Cc1213 said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to share a couple finds from today.
> 
> Up first is a beautiful pair of Italian-made heels. Although I am not familiar with the designer, "Casadei", these are great quality, and have not been worn. These will go to my sister . These were $3 I believe, but only after a 50% coupon.
> 
> My next purchase was a tad more expensive, but at $20, I think a quilted Kate Spade bag is worth the price! The body of this bag is in great condition, but the handles are peeling. I know that the bag is authentic, so I am hoping I can possibly get the handles repaired.



I love both the purse and the shoes!! I love finding high-quality items from unknown designers. 

My theory is, if it's still available at a thrift store it's either (1) a new arrival, (2) overpriced, (3) mislabeled/mislocated, (5) defective in some way, or (6) an unusual style/size/brand. Since I rarely arrive in time to get (1) and I don't want (2) or (5), I am always keen to find the misplaced items and the ones that have unrecognizable brand names. Pretty much all my great thrift/eBay/Rack/etc finds have been unknown designers


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to share a couple finds from today.
> 
> Up first is a beautiful pair of Italian-made heels. Although I am not familiar with the designer, "Casadei", these are great quality, and have not been worn. These will go to my sister . These were $3 I believe, but only after a 50% coupon.
> 
> My next purchase was a tad more expensive, but at $20, I think a quilted Kate Spade bag is worth the price! The body of this bag is in great condition, but the handles are peeling. I know that the bag is authentic, so I am hoping I can possibly get the handles repaired.



Have you looked up casadei ???  they are a high end footwear designer very expensive prices start at around $600. Many celebs where them.


----------



## Cc1213

jamamcg said:


> Have you looked up casadei ???  they are a high end footwear designer very expensive prices start at around $600. Many celebs where them.


Wow! I just did 

The heels on the shoes are amazing...they are metal but have great reflection to them.


----------



## coolgrly

Flea market find this past Sunday.  $40 for a vintage Christian Dior Cannage East West tote.


----------



## kcarmona

coolgrly said:


> Flea market find this past Sunday.  $40 for a vintage Christian Dior Cannage East West tote.




Whoa, what a deal! And it's such a classic bag! Congrats!


----------



## coolgrly

kcarmona said:


> Whoa, what a deal! And it's such a classic bag! Congrats!



I got lucky with this one.  The vendor just started unloading and I saw it in her hands so I quicly asked how much.  At first she said $50 (I would have bought it at this price) but, then changed it to $40 since I was her first customer.


----------



## LuxeDeb

coolgrly said:


> Flea market find this past Sunday.  $40 for a vintage Christian Dior Cannage East West tote.


 

OMG that is gorgeous!!!! What a fabulous find!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

coolgrly said:


> Flea market find this past Sunday.  $40 for a vintage Christian Dior Cannage East West tote.



Amazing find!!!


----------



## nailgirl70

Cc1213 said:


> Wow! I just did
> 
> The heels on the shoes are amazing...they are metal but have great reflection to them.



Love these!


----------



## soshesaid

Cc1213 said:


> The GW by my mom's house (which is by a very affluent area) has some amazing finds, and it's usually fairly consistent; however, the Ferragamo "storm" hit about a month ago, leading my mom and I to accumulate a fairly expansive shoe collection.
> 
> I will say that some of my better finds have been in very run-down areas. My Chanel shoes and newly purchased (NWT) TB bag were found at a thrift store in one of our state's worst areas.



Cc1213 Do you live in TX? or Chicago?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I love seeing finds like this! I recently found a suede Gucci clutch in a bin of crappy wallets and clutches in a thrift store. It was marked 4.95 with 25% off. Its in mint condition, I don't think it was ever used. I have found lots of high end items in thrift stores that are still in use today. You gotta dig sometimes though. I will try to pass all my special finds down to my girls (18 an 22) if they want them. They probably won't though, its all American Eagle, Uggs an V.S. Pink sweats with these two. Doubt they will want vintage Dior, Chanel, Cavalli, Gucci,LV and Fendi. Its "old lady" stuff to them. Kids. My grandma was a cabaret dancer and left beautiful pieces of jewelry, brooches, hair combs, empty perfume bottles and beaded clutches  that noone wanted but me.


----------



## Tomsmom

coolgrly said:


> Flea market find this past Sunday.  $40 for a vintage Christian Dior Cannage East West tote.



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## soshesaid

elvisgurly said:


> Ooo love the Louboutins!  I definitely need a shoe like that since the J. Brand jeans I got on eBay are way too long on me LOL!



Please let me know when you're planning to get rid of this - I collect Vionnet, and don't have this one.


----------



## elisian

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love seeing finds like this! I recently found a suede Gucci clutch in a bin of crappy wallets and clutches in a thrift store. It was marked 4.95 with 25% off. Its in mint condition, I don't think it was ever used. I have found lots of high end items in thrift stores that are still in use today. You gotta dig sometimes though. I will try to pass all my special finds down to my girls (18 an 22) if they want them. They probably won't though, its all American Eagle, Uggs an V.S. Pink sweats with these two. Doubt they will want vintage Dior, Chanel, Cavalli, Gucci,LV and Fendi. Its "old lady" stuff to them. Kids. My grandma was a cabaret dancer and left beautiful pieces of jewelry, brooches, hair combs, empty perfume bottles and beaded clutches  that noone wanted but me.



Send them to me! *waves* I'm 25 and love vintage designer stuff 
In all seriousness: your daughters will grow into those heirlooms.  Right now, they just want to fit in with their peers.


----------



## Cc1213

soshesaid said:


> Cc1213 Do you live in TX? or Chicago?


I am actually in Denver! However, I will be visiting Houston (the Bellaire area) for Thanksgiving, so if you could recommend any thrift stores, please do


----------



## Cc1213

coolgrly said:


> Flea market find this past Sunday.  $40 for a vintage Christian Dior Cannage East West tote.


Wow, that is a stunning bag. I bet the leather is amazing.


----------



## scbear00

A couple great finds recently!

I was able to get rid of the subpar veda coat (apparently it was a special, cheap, coat made for the 20th anniversary last year).  My SA felt so bad about how crap it was that she actually gave me a nordstrom gift card to swap it (sounds like Nordstrom and Veda are not super proud of this release)!  So, win win for everyone!  

Fortunately, the GOLDEN GOOSE moto jacket at one of the other STA stores was still around.  It is perfection and seems to be a very hard coat to find.  Obsessed.  $240













I also obsessed over this camel blend Chanel sweater for weeks and FINALLY, it was marked down to 50% off at my local consignment store  $130


----------



## kcarmona

scbear00 said:


> A couple great finds recently!
> 
> I was able to get rid of the subpar veda coat (apparently it was a special, cheap, coat made for the 20th anniversary last year).  My SA felt so bad about how crap it was that she actually gave me a nordstrom gift card to swap it (sounds like Nordstrom and Veda are not super proud of this release)!  So, win win for everyone!
> 
> Fortunately, the GOLDEN GOOSE moto jacket at one of the other STA stores was still around.  It is perfection and seems to be a very hard coat to find.  Obsessed.  $240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also obsessed over this camel blend Chanel sweater for weeks and FINALLY, it was marked down to 50% off at my local consignment store  $130




Obsessed with the Chanel, it's seriously amazing! I especially love the Coco on the back


----------



## Raven3766

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love seeing finds like this! I recently found a suede Gucci clutch in a bin of crappy wallets and clutches in a thrift store. It was marked 4.95 with 25% off. Its in mint condition, I don't think it was ever used. I have found lots of high end items in thrift stores that are still in use today. You gotta dig sometimes though. I will try to pass all my special finds down to my girls (18 an 22) if they want them. They probably won't though, its all American Eagle, Uggs an V.S. Pink sweats with these two. Doubt they will want vintage Dior, Chanel, Cavalli, Gucci,LV and Fendi. Its "old lady" stuff to them. Kids. My grandma was a cabaret dancer and left beautiful pieces of jewelry, brooches, hair combs, empty perfume bottles and beaded clutches that noone wanted but me.


 I love it! If you don't mind, I would love to see some of your grandmas lovely pieces. How exciting!


----------



## Raven3766

coolgrly said:


> Flea market find this past Sunday. $40 for a vintage Christian Dior Cannage East West tote.


 Great find! Great deal!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Hi ladies! Just wanted to share a couple finds from today.
> 
> Up first is a beautiful pair of Italian-made heels. Although I am not familiar with the designer, "Casadei", these are great quality, and have not been worn. These will go to my sister . These were $3 I believe, but only after a 50% coupon.
> 
> My next purchase was a tad more expensive, but at $20, I think a quilted Kate Spade bag is worth the price! The body of this bag is in great condition, but the handles are peeling. I know that the bag is authentic, so I am hoping I can possibly get the handles repaired.


 I have a pair of sling snakeskin Casadei and a handbag. You found awesome shoes.


----------



## ladyash

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love seeing finds like this! I recently found a suede Gucci clutch in a bin of crappy wallets and clutches in a thrift store. It was marked 4.95 with 25% off. Its in mint condition, I don't think it was ever used. I have found lots of high end items in thrift stores that are still in use today. You gotta dig sometimes though. I will try to pass all my special finds down to my girls (18 an 22) if they want them. They probably won't though, its all American Eagle, Uggs an V.S. Pink sweats with these two. Doubt they will want vintage Dior, Chanel, Cavalli, Gucci,LV and Fendi. Its "old lady" stuff to them. Kids. My grandma was a cabaret dancer and left beautiful pieces of jewelry, brooches, hair combs, empty perfume bottles and beaded clutches  that noone wanted but me.



GAH! How can they not be interested?! I'm obsessed with antiques and vintage. I'm 25 and definitely an old soul.  Sounds like your grandma had some fantastic stuff from her show girl days! I always wished my family was the type to hang onto things and pass them down. Unfortunately, a lot of them have too much money they don't know what to do with so they get rid of things every few years to buy brand new. *sigh*


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I have a pair of sling snakeskin Casadei and a handbag. You found awesome shoes.


I am so glad I bought these, as I almost put them back due to the size (they are a 1/2 too big)! It's so great to find a new designer


----------



## Cc1213

scbear00 said:


> A couple great finds recently!
> 
> I was able to get rid of the subpar veda coat (apparently it was a special, cheap, coat made for the 20th anniversary last year).  My SA felt so bad about how crap it was that she actually gave me a nordstrom gift card to swap it (sounds like Nordstrom and Veda are not super proud of this release)!  So, win win for everyone!
> 
> Fortunately, the GOLDEN GOOSE moto jacket at one of the other STA stores was still around.  It is perfection and seems to be a very hard coat to find.  Obsessed.  $240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also obsessed over this camel blend Chanel sweater for weeks and FINALLY, it was marked down to 50% off at my local consignment store  $130


I am dying for that Chanel...congratulations!


----------



## itsmeL007

JOODLZ said:


> I've been away awhile...my new signature will explain...been wonderfully surrounded by family and dear friends and keeping up with everyone's wonderful finds as a diversion.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on bags, shoes, belts, etc. Thrifting is therapeutic...more so for me than every. I'll be posting again soon



(((((((HUGS)))))))

SO SORRY.....your in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## magdalinka

coolgrly said:


> Flea market find this past Sunday.  $40 for a vintage Christian Dior Cannage East West tote.


Gorgeous!! I would have stuck around to see what else she had


----------



## magdalinka

scbear00 said:


> A couple great finds recently!
> 
> I was able to get rid of the subpar veda coat (apparently it was a special, cheap, coat made for the 20th anniversary last year).  My SA felt so bad about how crap it was that she actually gave me a nordstrom gift card to swap it (sounds like Nordstrom and Veda are not super proud of this release)!  So, win win for everyone!
> 
> Fortunately, the GOLDEN GOOSE moto jacket at one of the other STA stores was still around.  It is perfection and seems to be a very hard coat to find.  Obsessed.  $240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also obsessed over this camel blend Chanel sweater for weeks and FINALLY, it was marked down to 50% off at my local consignment store  $130


loving that leather jacket!


----------



## LuxeDeb

scbear00 said:


> A couple great finds recently!
> 
> I was able to get rid of the subpar veda coat (apparently it was a special, cheap, coat made for the 20th anniversary last year).  My SA felt so bad about how crap it was that she actually gave me a nordstrom gift card to swap it (sounds like Nordstrom and Veda are not super proud of this release)!  So, win win for everyone!
> 
> Fortunately, the GOLDEN GOOSE moto jacket at one of the other STA stores was still around.  It is perfection and seems to be a very hard coat to find.  Obsessed.  $240
> I also obsessed over this camel blend Chanel sweater for weeks and FINALLY, it was marked down to 50% off at my local consignment store  $130


 
Love the jacket! That is so much nicer than the Veda jacket. Glad your SA was so nice about it & a GC to boot?...very cool! The Chanel sweater is adorable. The Coco on the back is super fun!


----------



## LuxeDeb

It was a good thrift week. I love designer staple pieces!

Calypso cashmere hoodie $9






Max Mara gray skirt & Prada black skirt. Tagged 25% off, so $7.50 each


----------



## emilu

LuxeDeb said:


> It was a good thrift week. I love designer staple pieces!
> 
> Calypso cashmere hoodie $9
> View attachment 2807991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807992
> 
> 
> Max Mara gray skirt & Prada black skirt. Tagged 25% off, so $7.50 each
> View attachment 2807993
> View attachment 2807994




Nice go to pieces. At great prices!


----------



## Cc1213

Hi all! Any idea what coach bag this is? I don't wear coach, and will be listing this, but I'd like some more info so that I can price it well.





I did get this for $15 at GW today, and a pair of ugg button up boots, for $15 as well


----------



## Raven3766

I finally found a Keiselstein Cord belt buckle, but it's a CeCe (Caulderon) belt. It isn't silver, I don't know what it is. It may be steel or pewter, but it's the closest I've ever come to finding one. 
[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141116_145548_zpsokzzcxut.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ladyash

Brought two of these beauties home today for $50 ($25 each). This one is completely 100% original untouched condition which is pretty much pristine. The other one has been restuffed with new springs but original horsehair put back in after. It has a different trim because of the redo and the trim has since come loose, but I figure a bit of good fabric glue and I should be good to go. Now I just need to find a dining table to go with the chairs! 

The guy that sold the chairs said they were his grandmothers passed down to him and that he thought they might have been older at least 100 years old I think. They have been in storage for awhile so he decided it was time to part with them. I'm in love and currently trying to date them.


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> Brought two of these beauties home today for $50 ($25 each). This one is completely 100% original untouched condition which is pretty much pristine. The other one has been restuffed with new springs but original horsehair put back in after. It has a different trim because of the redo and the trim has since come loose, but I figure a bit of good fabric glue and I should be good to go. Now I just need to find a dining table to go with the chairs!
> 
> The guy that sold the chairs said they were his grandmothers passed down to him and that he thought they might have been older at least 100 years old I think. They have been in storage for awhile so he decided it was time to part with them. I'm in love and currently trying to date them.


Oh those are so pretty! I can believe 100 years old!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I finally found a Keiselstein Cord belt buckle, but it's a CeCe (Caulderon) belt. It isn't silver, I don't know what it is. It may be steel or pewter, but it's the closest I've ever come to finding one.
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/u...Uploads/20141116_145548_zpsokzzcxut.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Great belt. I love that buckle.


----------



## Cc1213

Found these flats today. I have never heard of the brand, "Delmans", but I love the quality, and that they are reminiscent of chanel flats. Also, they are unused!


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> Oh those are so pretty! I can believe 100 years old!



I'm not sure how old but maybe even older. I've been trying to research and think they may be late Victorian based on the dark blue fabric used and made from maple wood. I originally thought Edwardian and oak, but the materials would have been lighter more cheerful colours.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I finally found a Keiselstein Cord belt buckle, but it's a CeCe (Caulderon) belt. It isn't silver, I don't know what it is. It may be steel or pewter, but it's the closest I've ever come to finding one.
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">


 
That belt is way cool Raven!


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> Brought two of these beauties home today for $50 ($25 each). This one is completely 100% original untouched condition which is pretty much pristine. The other one has been restuffed with new springs but original horsehair put back in after. It has a different trim because of the redo and the trim has since come loose, but I figure a bit of good fabric glue and I should be good to go. Now I just need to find a dining table to go with the chairs!
> 
> The guy that sold the chairs said they were his grandmothers passed down to him and that he thought they might have been older at least 100 years old I think. They have been in storage for awhile so he decided it was time to part with them. I'm in love and currently trying to date them.


 
Gorgeous, what a find!




Cc1213 said:


> Found these flats today. I have never heard of the brand, "Delmans", but I love the quality, and that they are reminiscent of chanel flats. Also, they are unused!
> View attachment 2809072
> View attachment 2809073
> View attachment 2809074


 

Love the flats!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Cc1213 said:


> Found these flats today. I have never heard of the brand, "Delmans", but I love the quality, and that they are reminiscent of chanel flats. Also, they are unused!
> View attachment 2809072
> View attachment 2809073
> View attachment 2809074


 
They retail around 2-300, and they are really beautiful quality. I have a couple pairs I've picked up throughout the years 


http://delmanshoes.com/flats-189


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Found these flats today. I have never heard of the brand, "Delmans", but I love the quality, and that they are reminiscent of chanel flats. Also, they are unused!
> View attachment 2809072
> View attachment 2809073
> View attachment 2809074


I think Delman's has the cutest shoes. I have a vintage brown suede pair that has stood the test of time. I will post one day when I have time. I love your shoes, they look as though they have never been worn.


----------



## Cc1213

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous, what a find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the flats!




Thank you &#128523;


----------



## Cc1213

ValentineNicole said:


> They retail around 2-300, and they are really beautiful quality. I have a couple pairs I've picked up throughout the years
> 
> 
> http://delmanshoes.com/flats-189




Wow. I must say, I'm so glad I was "adventurous" enough to buy these shoes!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I think Delman's has the cutest shoes. I have a vintage brown suede pair that has stood the test of time. I will post one day when I have time. I love your shoes, they look as though they have never been worn.




Thank you! They really haven't been worn! The soles are clean, and still have some retail tag on them (although it has been crossed out with sharpie). 

Can't wait for spring to roll around - I want to put these babies to work! Hope to see your Delman's someday


----------



## Cc1213

Today was a good day in the thrift world, but I also damaged a couple of my items when I got them home:town:

First, I bought these beautiful Bruno Magli suede flats for $10. I remember seeing this designer on this tread before, so I could not help but buy them! I did accidentally get some sort of oil on them when they came home...I do have baking soda sitting on the stain...hopefully that helps 

The next item I purchased (which I adore) is this Ted Baker bag (snagged this for $4). I have sold it on PM, but when I got home it fell from my closet shelf, scratching the PVC on the front of the bag. Luckily, the buyer still wanted the bag, and I made a nice profit of $40!

My other purchases are less exciting, but still worth the buy! I picked up two pairs of brand-new sperrys (the sequin pair was $9, and the leather driving shoe was $24). I also bought a pair of Coach "Olson" flats...brand new...for $30. I spent a little more than I normally would on these shoes, but because they are new, I know I can sell em. The last item is a vintage pair of Ferragamos. They look much better on, and were a steal at $1.50. FYI, Savers is going out of business in CO (and maybe other states), so everything is 50% off.

Good luck everyone with your thirsting! Can't wait to see your finds


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Today was a good day in the thrift world, but I also damaged a couple of my items when I got them home:town:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I bought these beautiful Bruno Magli suede flats for $10. I remember seeing this designer on this tread before, so I could not help but buy them! I did accidentally get some sort of oil on them when they came home...I do have baking soda sitting on the stain...hopefully that helps
> 
> 
> 
> The next item I purchased (which I adore) is this Ted Baker bag (snagged this for $4). I have sold it on PM, but when I got home it fell from my closet shelf, scratching the PVC on the front of the bag. Luckily, the buyer still wanted the bag, and I made a nice profit of $40!
> 
> 
> 
> My other purchases are less exciting, but still worth the buy! I picked up two pairs of brand-new sperrys (the sequin pair was $9, and the leather driving shoe was $24). I also bought a pair of Coach "Olson" flats...brand new...for $30. I spent a little more than I normally would on these shoes, but because they are new, I know I can sell em. The last item is a vintage pair of Ferragamos. They look much better on, and were a steal at $1.50. FYI, Savers is going out of business in CO (and maybe other states), so everything is 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone with your thirsting! Can't wait to see your finds




OMG! The cutest collection of flats ever!


----------



## Cc1213

chowlover2 said:


> OMG! The cutest collection of flats ever!



Thank you! I am praying that the oil comes out of the Maglis...they were so perfect before the stain!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Today was a good day in the thrift world, but I also damaged a couple of my items when I got them home:town:
> 
> First, I bought these beautiful Bruno Magli suede flats for $10. I remember seeing this designer on this tread before, so I could not help but buy them! I did accidentally get some sort of oil on them when they came home...I do have baking soda sitting on the stain...hopefully that helps
> 
> The next item I purchased (which I adore) is this Ted Baker bag (snagged this for $4). I have sold it on PM, but when I got home it fell from my closet shelf, scratching the PVC on the front of the bag. Luckily, the buyer still wanted the bag, and I made a nice profit of $40!
> 
> My other purchases are less exciting, but still worth the buy! I picked up two pairs of brand-new sperrys (the sequin pair was $9, and the leather driving shoe was $24). I also bought a pair of Coach "Olson" flats...brand new...for $30. I spent a little more than I normally would on these shoes, but because they are new, I know I can sell em. The last item is a vintage pair of Ferragamos. They look much better on, and were a steal at $1.50. FYI, Savers is going out of business in CO (and maybe other states), so everything is 50% off.
> 
> Good luck everyone with your thirsting! Can't wait to see your finds


 
What a great shoe haul!  I think that Ted Baker tote was really cute.


----------



## Cc1213

Tomsmom said:


> What a great shoe haul!  I think that Ted Baker tote was really cute.




Thank you!! It was sad to let it go, but my closet is beginning to overflow, so it was necessary.


----------



## MissBadu

Hi I have just discovered this thread, and am totally loving it!

Feeling very inspired....I have a list of chores as long as my arm for tomorrow, but am definitely going to ignore it all, and hit the thrift stores/charity shops instead 

My sis lives in Australia, and I love how they call thrift shops 'op shops'....like 'opportunity shops'.....definitely plenty of opportunities for those of us who are prepared to spend some time hunting the goodies!


----------



## Cc1213

MissBadu said:


> Hi I have just discovered this thread, and am totally loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling very inspired....I have a list of chores as long as my arm for tomorrow, but am definitely going to ignore it all, and hit the thrift stores/charity shops instead
> 
> 
> 
> My sis lives in Australia, and I love how they call thrift shops 'op shops'....like 'opportunity shops'.....definitely plenty of opportunities for those of us who are prepared to spend some time hunting the goodies!




Good luck tomorrow


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> Today was a good day in the thrift world, but I also damaged a couple of my items when I got them home:town:
> 
> First, I bought these beautiful Bruno Magli suede flats for $10. I remember seeing this designer on this tread before, so I could not help but buy them! I did accidentally get some sort of oil on them when they came home...I do have baking soda sitting on the stain...hopefully that helps
> 
> The next item I purchased (which I adore) is this Ted Baker bag (snagged this for $4). I have sold it on PM, but when I got home it fell from my closet shelf, scratching the PVC on the front of the bag. Luckily, the buyer still wanted the bag, and I made a nice profit of $40!
> 
> My other purchases are less exciting, but still worth the buy! I picked up two pairs of brand-new sperrys (the sequin pair was $9, and the leather driving shoe was $24). I also bought a pair of Coach "Olson" flats...brand new...for $30. I spent a little more than I normally would on these shoes, but because they are new, I know I can sell em. The last item is a vintage pair of Ferragamos. They look much better on, and were a steal at $1.50. FYI, Savers is going out of business in CO (and maybe other states), so everything is 50% off.
> 
> Good luck everyone with your thirsting! Can't wait to see your finds


 
You have hit the motherload of flats!



ladyash said:


> Brought two of these beauties home today for $50 ($25 each). This one is completely 100% original untouched condition which is pretty much pristine. The other one has been restuffed with new springs but original horsehair put back in after. It has a different trim because of the redo and the trim has since come loose, but I figure a bit of good fabric glue and I should be good to go. Now I just need to find a dining table to go with the chairs!
> 
> The guy that sold the chairs said they were his grandmothers passed down to him and that he thought they might have been older at least 100 years old I think. They have been in storage for awhile so he decided it was time to part with them. I'm in love and currently trying to date them.


 
Such beautiful condition! You got a great price & I bet they look great in your place!



Raven3766 said:


> I finally found a Keiselstein Cord belt buckle, but it's a CeCe (Caulderon) belt. It isn't silver, I don't know what it is. It may be steel or pewter, but it's the closest I've ever come to finding one.


 
Very nice find! I would love to find something Kieselstein-Cord myself! The buckle looks great on that belt, too 



MissBadu said:


> Hi I have just discovered this thread, and am totally loving it!
> 
> Feeling very inspired....I have a list of chores as long as my arm for tomorrow, but am definitely going to ignore it all, and hit the thrift stores/charity shops instead
> 
> My sis lives in Australia, and I love how they call thrift shops 'op shops'....like 'opportunity shops'.....definitely plenty of opportunities for those of us who are prepared to spend some time hunting the goodies!


 
I love that....op shops...opportunity shops! That might be my new thing/saying


----------



## LuxeDeb

I usually have good luck with designer clothing, but I found a few other goodies thrifting!

Blumarine sweater/cardi (It has a few sequins missing, but should be easy to replace. Luckily they were sewn on individually) $8




Vintage brooches $3.50 ea. Lafayette 148 open cardigan (It has gorgeous geisha type sleeves- very dramatic) $10




ADAM Adam Lippes jacket $12



Tiffany & Co world map trinket box (retailed for $200) $10


----------



## emilu

LuxeDeb said:


> I usually have good luck with designer clothing, but I found a few other goodies thrifting!
> 
> Blumarine sweater/cardi (It has a few sequins missing, but should be easy to replace. Luckily they were sewn on individually) $8
> View attachment 2811908
> View attachment 2811909
> 
> 
> Vintage brooches $3.50 ea. Lafayette 148 open cardigan (It has gorgeous geisha type sleeves- very dramatic) $10
> View attachment 2811910
> View attachment 2811911
> 
> 
> ADAM Adam Lippes jacket $12
> View attachment 2811912
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co world map trinket box (retailed for $200) $10
> View attachment 2811913
> View attachment 2811914



Love the embellishment on the sweater, but i think my favorite is the sweet trinket box =)


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> I usually have good luck with designer clothing, but I found a few other goodies thrifting!
> 
> Blumarine sweater/cardi (It has a few sequins missing, but should be easy to replace. Luckily they were sewn on individually) $8
> View attachment 2811908
> View attachment 2811909
> 
> 
> Vintage brooches $3.50 ea. Lafayette 148 open cardigan (It has gorgeous geisha type sleeves- very dramatic) $10
> View attachment 2811910
> View attachment 2811911
> 
> 
> ADAM Adam Lippes jacket $12
> View attachment 2811912
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co world map trinket box (retailed for $200) $10
> View attachment 2811913
> View attachment 2811914




I think the trinket box is amazing!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I usually have good luck with designer clothing, but I found a few other goodies thrifting!
> 
> Blumarine sweater/cardi (It has a few sequins missing, but should be easy to replace. Luckily they were sewn on individually) $8
> View attachment 2811908
> View attachment 2811909
> 
> 
> Vintage brooches $3.50 ea. Lafayette 148 open cardigan (It has gorgeous geisha type sleeves- very dramatic) $10
> View attachment 2811910
> View attachment 2811911
> 
> 
> ADAM Adam Lippes jacket $12
> View attachment 2811912
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co world map trinket box (retailed for $200) $10
> View attachment 2811913
> View attachment 2811914


 
Love the trinket box too  and the Bluemarine sweater is stunning!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I finally found a Keiselstein Cord belt buckle, but it's a CeCe (Caulderon) belt. It isn't silver, I don't know what it is. It may be steel or pewter, but it's the closest I've ever come to finding one.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...s/20141116_145548_zpsokzzcxut.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Nice find Raven! Next time it will be the alligator one 


ladyash said:


> Brought two of these beauties home today for $50 ($25 each). This one is completely 100% original untouched condition which is pretty much pristine. The other one has been restuffed with new springs but original horsehair put back in after. It has a different trim because of the redo and the trim has since come loose, but I figure a bit of good fabric glue and I should be good to go. Now I just need to find a dining table to go with the chairs!
> 
> The guy that sold the chairs said they were his grandmothers passed down to him and that he thought they might have been older at least 100 years old I think. They have been in storage for awhile so he decided it was time to part with them. I'm in love and currently trying to date them.


Gorgeous chairs, nice score!


Cc1213 said:


> Found these flats today. I have never heard of the brand, "Delmans", but I love the quality, and that they are reminiscent of chanel flats. Also, they are unused!
> View attachment 2809072
> View attachment 2809073
> View attachment 2809074


You have had great shoe luck!


LuxeDeb said:


> I usually have good luck with designer clothing, but I found a few other goodies thrifting!
> 
> Blumarine sweater/cardi (It has a few sequins missing, but should be easy to replace. Luckily they were sewn on individually) $8
> View attachment 2811908
> View attachment 2811909
> 
> 
> Vintage brooches $3.50 ea. Lafayette 148 open cardigan (It has gorgeous geisha type sleeves- very dramatic) $10
> View attachment 2811910
> View attachment 2811911
> 
> 
> ADAM Adam Lippes jacket $12
> View attachment 2811912
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co world map trinket box (retailed for $200) $10
> View attachment 2811913
> View attachment 2811914


Wow, that Blumarine sweater is gorgeous! The retail on that must have been insane!! Oh and the trinket box.. I want it!! It's so beautiful.


----------



## magdalinka

MissBadu said:


> Hi I have just discovered this thread, and am totally loving it!
> 
> Feeling very inspired....I have a list of chores as long as my arm for tomorrow, but am definitely going to ignore it all, and hit the thrift stores/charity shops instead
> 
> My sis lives in Australia, and I love how they call thrift shops 'op shops'....like 'opportunity shops'.....definitely plenty of opportunities for those of us who are prepared to spend some time hunting the goodies!


Welcome to the thread! That's how I see thrft stores - endless treasure hunt.. Hope you were able to score some great finds. 
Wait till you see our yearly "top 5 finds", amazing stuff!


----------



## Raven3766

I missed you guys!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I know! The weekend is the worst time to pull the site - that's when I do all my catching up LOL.



Raven3766 said:


> I missed you guys!


----------



## authenticplease

Seemed like it was down forever!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I missed you guys!



That's how I feel.  I missed you all


----------



## magdalinka

tPF withdrawal, it ain't pretty girls


----------



## Cc1213

I was wondering when this site would be back up and running! Saturday was my big thrift day (50% off at goodwill). Here's what I found:

X. 



This Marc Jacobs bag - authentic, $5.



A luggage bag (brand new), which I hope to monogram - $5.





These Ferragamos - they are all my size, and the cream ones are brand new! I got this for $5 each. 



Then I found these gorgeous knee-high boots. They are leather and lined with sheepskin. Not sure on the brand. 



Pure grace perfume - $10



Found this Henri Bendel, but I left it ($60) at the arc. I don't know much about the designer, and I'm not sure I want to spend $60 on a bag made in China. It's authentic (everything is perfect on the bag), but I may wait until 50% off. What do you ladies think?


----------



## elisian

Cc1213 said:


> I was wondering when this site would be back up and running! Saturday was my big thrift day (50% off at goodwill). Here's what I found:
> 
> X.
> 
> View attachment 2813556
> 
> This Marc Jacobs bag - authentic, $5.
> 
> View attachment 2813558
> 
> A luggage bag (brand new), which I hope to monogram - $5.
> 
> View attachment 2813559
> View attachment 2813560
> View attachment 2813562
> 
> These Ferragamos - they are all my size, and the cream ones are brand new! I got this for $5 each.
> 
> View attachment 2813564
> 
> Then I found these gorgeous knee-high boots. They are leather and lined with sheepskin. Not sure on the brand.
> 
> View attachment 2813571
> 
> Pure grace perfume - $10
> 
> View attachment 2813566
> 
> Found this Henri Bendel, but I left it ($60) at the arc. I don't know much about the designer, and I'm not sure I want to spend $60 on a bag made in China. It's authentic (everything is perfect on the bag), but I may wait until 50% off. What do you ladies think?



Drooling over your Ferragamo flats - WOW! My Goodwill never has anything so nice. If you ever see a 6B or 6.5AA... 

I love most HB styles but I think it's considered a lower-price contemporary designer... I don't know how others think of it. I don't love this style quite as much as the east-west tote though. Congrats, what an amazing haul!!


----------



## heymom

magdalinka said:


> tPF withdrawal, it ain't pretty girls



You ain't a kidding!! I was thinking great! Now I'm missing the Sunday thrift show


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> I was wondering when this site would be back up and running! Saturday was my big thrift day (50% off at goodwill). Here's what I found:
> .
> 
> View attachment 2813556
> 
> This Marc Jacobs bag - authentic, $5.
> 
> View attachment 2813558
> 
> A luggage bag (brand new), which I hope to monogram - $5.
> 
> View attachment 2813559
> View attachment 2813560
> View attachment 2813562
> 
> These Ferragamos - they are all my size, and the cream ones are brand new! I got this for $5 each.
> 
> View attachment 2813564
> 
> Then I found these gorgeous knee-high boots. They are leather and lined with sheepskin. Not sure on the brand.
> 
> View attachment 2813571
> 
> Pure grace perfume - $10
> 
> View attachment 2813566
> 
> Found this Henri Bendel, but I left it ($60) at the arc. I don't know much about the designer, and I'm not sure I want to spend $60 on a bag made in China. It's authentic (everything is perfect on the bag), but I may wait until 50% off. What do you ladies think?


 
Wow you hit the motherload of Ferragamos!  Good for you .  

I would have left the Henri Bendel too, I'm not a fan of that particular bag.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

I'm so upset. I went into salvos today and found and amazing pair of skinny 7FAM jeans for $4, went to pay and the new mean manager wouldn't let me pay with my fiancés debit card. I had no cash on me and he was so rude about it. Oh well.


----------



## Cc1213

Tomsmom said:


> Wow you hit the motherload of Ferragamos!  Good for you .
> 
> I would have left the Henri Bendel too, I'm not a fan of that particular bag.


Thank you. That makes me feel much better about leaving that bag behind...I haven't really regretted my decision. But, if I do find it there on a discount, I may purchase as a school bag.


----------



## Cc1213

elisian said:


> Drooling over your Ferragamo flats - WOW! My Goodwill never has anything so nice. If you ever see a 6B or 6.5AA...
> 
> I love most HB styles but I think it's considered a lower-price contemporary designer... I don't know how others think of it. I don't love this style quite as much as the east-west tote though. Congrats, what an amazing haul!!


Okay, this really makes me feel better about leaving that bag. I was telling myself to NOT spend $60 on a bag made in China. 

I don't know what it is, but my GW always has Ferragamos. I was on a dry spell for a while though, after I stalked some other thrifter (holding a pair of black Varas) around the store. This is so embarrassing, but I asked her if I could buy them from her, and she held onto them for dear life. I didn't think she knew what they were, but I was totally wrong, and that incident gave me some bad thrifting Karma (it totally exists).


----------



## Cc1213

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I'm so upset. I went into salvos today and found and amazing pair of skinny 7FAM jeans for $4, went to pay and the new mean manager wouldn't let me pay with my fiancés debit card. I had no cash on me and he was so rude about it. Oh well.


How rude! Can you go back and buy them later?


----------



## Cc1213

Being new to this forum, I am not versed with many of the "rules". Regardless, I don't understand why PurseForum moderators are so rude! I just received this message:

_The reason for this edit:

-------
Hi, counterfeits aren't "finds" and aren't allowed._

I appreciate the clarification, but there are much kinder ways to ameliorate a mistake. Ugh, I just makes me feel bad.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> I was wondering when this site would be back up and running! Saturday was my big thrift day (50% off at goodwill). Here's what I found:
> 
> X.
> 
> View attachment 2813556
> 
> This Marc Jacobs bag - authentic, $5.
> 
> View attachment 2813558
> 
> A luggage bag (brand new), which I hope to monogram - $5.
> 
> View attachment 2813559
> View attachment 2813560
> View attachment 2813562
> 
> These Ferragamos - they are all my size, and the cream ones are brand new! I got this for $5 each.
> 
> View attachment 2813564
> 
> Then I found these gorgeous knee-high boots. They are leather and lined with sheepskin. Not sure on the brand.
> 
> View attachment 2813571
> 
> Pure grace perfume - $10
> 
> View attachment 2813566
> 
> Found this Henri Bendel, but I left it ($60) at the arc. I don't know much about the designer, and I'm not sure I want to spend $60 on a bag made in China. It's authentic (everything is perfect on the bag), but I may wait until 50% off. What do you ladies think?


 
You made the right choice leaving the Henri Bendel bag behind. That bag should have only been $5 or 10 at the thrift. You will keep finding better bags. My thrifts get lots of Ferragamos, too. They are all flats, but I would totally flip if they got a pair of the high heels! I am a high heel gal all the way~



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I'm so upset. I went into salvos today and found and amazing pair of skinny 7FAM jeans for $4, went to pay and the new mean manager wouldn't let me pay with my fiancés debit card. I had no cash on me and he was so rude about it. Oh well.


 
That stinks! I hope you find another pair & they are even cheaper!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is my latest round of bargains!

Burberry cardigan (a little big, but the shoulders make it work) $20




Rena Lange jacket (love thrifts- this retailed for 3x the Burberry cardigan yet it was priced lower) $15




Lamb jacket $12




Vintage Celine silk neckerchief & vintage Schiaparelli silk scarf $3 each


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> You made the right choice leaving the Henri Bendel bag behind. That bag should have only been $5 or 10 at the thrift. You will keep finding better bags. My thrifts get lots of Ferragamos, too. They are all flats, but I would totally flip if they got a pair of the high heels! I am a high heel gal all the way~
> 
> 
> 
> That stinks! I hope you find another pair & they are even cheaper!




It was still there today, and I think I'm going to pass on it altogether. Have you found a lot of varinas? Those are my favorite flats


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my latest round of bargains!
> 
> Burberry cardigan (a little big, but the shoulders make it work) $20
> View attachment 2814787
> View attachment 2814788
> 
> 
> Rena Lange jacket (love thrifts- this retailed for 3x the Burberry cardigan yet it was priced lower) $15
> View attachment 2814789
> View attachment 2814790
> 
> 
> Lamb jacket $12
> View attachment 2814792
> View attachment 2814793
> 
> 
> Vintage Celine silk neckerchief & vintage Schiaparelli silk scarf $3 each
> View attachment 2814794
> View attachment 2814795




The burberry cardigan is amazing! I've been longing for burberry anything...my friend just got a quilted jacket from buffalo exchange ($49).


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Cc1213 said:


> How rude! Can you go back and buy them later?



So rude!! I could have gone back but chose not to because I don't even want to go back there. I'm sure another even better pair is out there for me lol


----------



## MrsDarcy

Hello, I just stumbled upon this thread and wow what wonderfull little treasures you all found! Particularly the Ted Baker bag, so cute! Would you mind sharing with me which stores you go to? Would like to give it a try next time I'm in the USA.


----------



## elisian

Cc1213 said:


> Okay, this really makes me feel better about leaving that bag. I was telling myself to NOT spend $60 on a bag made in China.
> 
> I don't know what it is, but my GW always has Ferragamos. I was on a dry spell for a while though, after I stalked some other thrifter (holding a pair of black Varas) around the store. This is so embarrassing, but I asked her if I could buy them from her, and she held onto them for dear life. I didn't think she knew what they were, but I was totally wrong, and that incident gave me some bad thrifting Karma (it totally exists).



Yeah, don't go back for it - you can get nicer bags on eBay!

As a Chinese person I will defend China's nascent high-end leather goods industry to the last, though. Fast, low-QC mass production is bad there as anywhere, but look at these:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/200200243/046-hand-stitched-leather-handbag
https://www.etsy.com/listing/194239209/red-brown-bagmens-messenger-bagleather

Anyway, if you find any Ferragamo flats in 36/36.5b, feel free to earn a lot of thrifting karma by picking them up for me


----------



## Cc1213

elisian said:


> Yeah, don't go back for it - you can get nicer bags on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> As a Chinese person I will defend China's nascent high-end leather goods industry to the last, though. Fast, low-QC mass production is bad there as anywhere, but look at these:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/200200243/046-hand-stitched-leather-handbag
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/194239209/red-brown-bagmens-messenger-bagleather
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if you find any Ferragamo flats in 36/36.5b, feel free to earn a lot of thrifting karma by picking them up for me




Those bags look gorgeous. Haha, I'll keep picking those babies up! Hope you find some too


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I keep meaning to post these and the site keeps going down LOL

I skipped thrifting last week, but the week before I did pretty well. I found these three designer dresses for less than $30 total! They had the Red Valentino priced at just $8 - insane!







I think this is my first Phillip Lim piece that isn't from his Target collaboration.






 Can't say no to Red Valentino for 8 bucks!






I think the sleeves may have been cut off of this DVF sheath but it's still pretty cute 







I scored this NWT $86 Ooh! La La! Couture tutu dress for $10 - now both of my girls have coordinating dresses 






Yesterday I picked up a bunch of gorgeous coats! As soon as the weather clears up and the sun comes out I'll take some pics


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I keep meaning to post these and the site keeps going down LOL
> 
> I skipped thrifting last week, but the week before I did pretty well. I found these three designer dresses for less than $30 total! They had the Red Valentino priced at just $8 - insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my first Phillip Lim piece that isn't from his Target collaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say no to Red Valentino for 8 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sleeves may have been cut off of this DVF sheath but it's still pretty cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored this NWT $86 Ooh! La La! Couture tutu dress for $10 - now both of my girls have coordinating dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I picked up a bunch of gorgeous coats! As soon as the weather clears up and the sun comes out I'll take some pics




I love your dress haul, especially the Valentino. I am also always on the lookout for nwt kids clothing, our GW has most of the clothing under 5t priced at $1 tags or not


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks! And lucky you - the Goodwills around here was $4 for a worn old navy shirt - anything with tags they put a price of $10+. I recently stopped GW shopping altogether. I always leave aggravated. 



magdalinka said:


> I love your dress haul, especially the Valentino. I am also always on the lookout for nwt kids clothing, our GW has most of the clothing under 5t priced at $1 tags or not


----------



## Pao9

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I keep meaning to post these and the site keeps going down LOL
> 
> I skipped thrifting last week, but the week before I did pretty well. I found these three designer dresses for less than $30 total! They had the Red Valentino priced at just $8 - insane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my first Phillip Lim piece that isn't from his Target collaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say no to Red Valentino for 8 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the sleeves may have been cut off of this DVF sheath but it's still pretty cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored this NWT $86 Ooh! La La! Couture tutu dress for $10 - now both of my girls have coordinating dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I picked up a bunch of gorgeous coats! As soon as the weather clears up and the sun comes out I'll take some pics




Amazing! Love the phillip lim
And Valentino is one of my faves!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - I've been thrifting dresses left and right! I keep finding nice things but nothing amazing. Fingers crossed that something awesome (Hermes, Chanel) turns up soon 



Pao9 said:


> Amazing! Love the phillip lim
> And Valentino is one of my faves!


----------



## Cc1213

Hi Fellow Thrifters!

Hope you all had a great thanksgiving. I went to Houston for the holiday, and stopped by a few thrift stores today. I saw some girl with a Ferragamo clutch at GW, and watched her pay about $5 for that baby. Such a sad feeling to lose out on something so special &#128575;


----------



## MecoPoco

*My latest deal/steal..... I'm so happy..... and I learned how to post images today, so I'm trying out a few posts!  *




Vintage of course.... from http://www.simplyluxuryvintage.com -- they are having a black friday sale 25% off using code BF2014.


----------



## kcarmona

Scored a couple things from my fav consignment store today! 

Vintage Tommy Shorts $4



100% Silk Max Mara Top $15 



Vince Knit Tank $10



Gucci Tank $30



Gucci Tank $30


----------



## Cc1213

MrsDarcy said:


> Hello, I just stumbled upon this thread and wow what wonderfull little treasures you all found! Particularly the Ted Baker bag, so cute! Would you mind sharing with me which stores you go to? Would like to give it a try next time I'm in the USA.




Hi Mrs Darcy!

I generally stick to a local Goodwill, but always try new stores (in nice parts of town, and bad parts of town). You never know what you may find


----------



## SEWDimples

kcarmona said:


> Scored a couple things from my fav consignment store today!
> 
> Vintage Tommy Shorts $4
> View attachment 2817255
> 
> 
> 100% Silk Max Mara Top $15
> View attachment 2817257
> 
> 
> Vince Knit Tank $10
> View attachment 2817258
> 
> 
> Gucci Tank $30
> View attachment 2817261
> 
> 
> Gucci Tank $30



Congrats! I have the same Vince knit top.


----------



## Raven3766

I am up at 1 am suffering with allergies. I did go out for an hour today and found a Bottega Veneta for $2; sadly the interior is peeling and found a Gucci last week for under $5: came with the strap.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20141129_010215-1_zps6jicych1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20141129_010521-1_zpsomu8acz9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I am up at 1 am suffering with allergies. I did go out for an hour today and found a Bottega Veneta for $2; sadly the interior is peeling and found a Gucci last week for under $5: came with the strap.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20141129_010215-1_zps6jicych1.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20141129_010521-1_zpsomu8acz9.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Beautiful bags, so sad about the interior of the BV.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful bags, so sad about the interior of the BV.


Thanks Chow, it's vintage. Hopefully, it will stop. I read that someone vacuumed the flakes out. The exterior is great, it's just the interior that makes me sad. I've found vintage Bottega, but never the woven; besides $2 isn't such a bad price for peeling. lol


----------



## Pao9

Hi Everyone! I haven't been here in a while but I'm doing a roadtrip from NY to Florida does anyone have any good thrift/consignment stores around DC or Charlotte??? Thanks!!!


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> I am up at 1 am suffering with allergies. I did go out for an hour today and found a Bottega Veneta for $2; sadly the interior is peeling and found a Gucci last week for under $5: came with the strap.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20141129_010215-1_zps6jicych1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20141129_010521-1_zpsomu8acz9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Wow bottega for $2??? That's amazing! I found a bottega too! Finally! I have to post pics it's amazing!


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:


> Hi Everyone! I haven't been here in a while but I'm doing a roadtrip from NY to Florida does anyone have any good thrift/consignment stores around DC or Charlotte??? Thanks!!!




Me and my then boyfriend (now hubs) went on a NY-Florida road trip. It was amazing! Unfortunately I didn't thrift then so can't help you there but one thing I can recommend is the Pinehurst hotel in NC as a stop over. It was amazing, their pine trees are huge and they grow the biggest pine cone I have ever seen. Have fun!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I am up at 1 am suffering with allergies. I did go out for an hour today and found a Bottega Veneta for $2; sadly the interior is peeling and found a Gucci last week for under $5: came with the strap.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20141129_010215-1_zps6jicych1.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20141129_010521-1_zpsomu8acz9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Raven I am super jealous of your bag finds, both such classics for amazing steals. Hope you can rehab ms BV.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven, love the Bottega! Chanel & Bottega Veneta are my faves. I found another Bottega, too! Mine was $18 &  a little crazier than yours (& probably Pao's).


----------



## rococochanel

Pao9 said:


> After waiting 5 weeks I can finally reveal one of my best finds yet.
> 
> Some of you may remember the pawn shop where I found the goyard for $89. Well I went back and found a Chanel j12 watch!!!!!
> 
> There was a white and a black one. They were both very different in the details so I knew one was fake! I did some research and ended up taking the white one for $400. It was too small and not working so I asked for $100 off, since the price was $500.
> Anyways I took it to chanel to replace the battery which is free and I needed 2 links which cost $75 each and they gave it to me for free, plus a traveling case and papers!!!! I'm so happy. These watches retail for over $5k and I've been wanting one for a long time!!!!!!
> View attachment 2524325
> View attachment 2524327


OMG! I've been going through the back pages of this thread. This is the find of the century lol.

Anyone know of some great Goodwills or Salvation Armies in NYC or on Long Island?


----------



## mainguyen504

Which part of Houston of you don't mind me asking? I try to visit Houston often, but never seem to find anything



Cc1213 said:


> Hi Fellow Thrifters!
> 
> Hope you all had a great thanksgiving. I went to Houston for the holiday, and stopped by a few thrift stores today. I saw some girl with a Ferragamo clutch at GW, and watched her pay about $5 for that baby. Such a sad feeling to lose out on something so special &#128575;


----------



## Cc1213

Hi there! I'm in Bellaire right now, and haven't found anything! I want to Salvos and Value Village today, and VV had gucci shoes priced for $90!!! It was crazy!

I did go to GW on Fondren...there are three pairs of Ferragamos and a couple Stuart Weiztman. I left all behind as they are too big or too small. Here's a size 4 1/3 pair of ferragamos...$5


----------



## mainguyen504

Wow that's cheap! Thanks, I'll check them out next time I go, hopefully for New Years!


----------



## Cc1213

mainguyen504 said:


> Wow that's cheap! Thanks, I'll check them out next time I go, hopefully for New Years!




Hope you find something! I would avoid VV though, as they knew their designers, and had them priced accordingly.


----------



## Raven3766

Yep, VV is now over pricing.


----------



## MecoPoco

Raven3766 said:


> I am up at 1 am suffering with allergies. I did go out for an hour today and found a Bottega Veneta for $2; sadly the interior is peeling and found a Gucci last week for under $5: came with the strap.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



Unbelievable finds!  Congratulations!  May I ask you... How/Where do you find such low prices?  I'm just curious.... these are amazing....


----------



## Raven3766

MecoPoco said:


> Unbelievable finds!  Congratulations!  May I ask you... How/Where do you find such low prices?  I'm just curious.... these are amazing....


I go to GW's and VV's; where ever I see the word thrift. Someone was on Fondren and Bellaire; I go to those GW's. Sometimes I find something and most of the time, I don't. I am now tempted to stop at Garage sales and Estate Sales.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I go to GW's and VV's; where ever I see the word thrift. Someone was on Fondren and Bellaire; I go to those GW's. Sometimes I find something and most of the time, I don't. I am now tempted to stop at Garage sales and Estate Sales.




Raven, I know you are a Texan girl. Have you ever heard of Hollands jewelers?


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Raven, I know you are a Texan girl. Have you ever heard of Hollands jewelers?


No, I'm sorry I haven't. Did you find something from Holland's jewelers?


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> No, I'm sorry I haven't. Did you find something from Holland's jewelers?




A few weeks ago I found 2 Sterling buckle belts $3 each. After doing the research on one of them I found out it's a 14k gold and silver buckle from Hollands Jewelers and originally cost $1910.


----------



## MecoPoco

Raven3766 said:


> I go to GW's and VV's; where ever I see the word thrift. Someone was on Fondren and Bellaire; I go to those GW's. Sometimes I find something and most of the time, I don't. I am now tempted to stop at Garage sales and Estate Sales.



Well, I don't know what a GW or VV is, but you sure got lucky with those two bags!  A GF of mine found several Gucci monogram canvas and treated canvas bags at a garage sale once for about $3-$5 each. I was in shock.  I wish I had the time to go to them.... I'm always too busy working.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> A few weeks ago I found 2 Sterling buckle belts $3 each. After doing the research on one of them I found out it's a 14k gold and silver buckle from Hollands Jewelers and originally cost $1910.


Wow, what a deal! Did you list them on the bay? That's some pretty good holiday shopping money.


----------



## Raven3766

MecoPoco said:


> Well, I don't know what a GW or VV is, but you sure got lucky with those two bags!  A GF of mine found several Gucci monogram canvas and treated canvas bags at a garage sale once for about $3-$5 each. I was in shock.  I wish I had the time to go to them.... I'm always too busy working.


GW-Goodwill, VV-ValueVillage- Salvos- Salvation Army, I don't know anymore.


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I go to GW's and VV's; where ever I see the word thrift. Someone was on Fondren and Bellaire; I go to those GW's. Sometimes I find something and most of the time, I don't. I am now tempted to stop at Garage sales and Estate Sales.




Haha, that was me . Just popped on during my vacation. Such a bummer about the VV pricing. Saddest part was that they also had fake bags...chanel for $200.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Haha, that was me . Just popped on during my vacation. Such a bummer about the VV pricing. Saddest part was that they also had fake bags...chanel for $200.


I know about the fake Chanel's, Burberry's and LV's. I looked at one years ago and I never asked to look again. I told them it was fake and asked if they were kidding? I just look around and if I find something great, if not, I keep it moving.


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> I know about the fake Chanel's, Burberry's and LV's. I looked at one years ago and I never asked to look again. I told them it was fake and asked if they were kidding? I just look around and if I find something great, if not, I keep it moving.




I found an $800 birkin in my thrift store! Very fake!


----------



## Raven3766

$800 fake Birkin, how depressing.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven - sold one and looking for people to offer a decent price for the other. This is coming very handy, I have had so many expenses recently including a hefty unexpected vet bill. 

Haven't shared my finds in a while, here they are. 2 authenticated Longchamp totes $1 (perfect for a diaper bag) and $8 (this one still has the tags). 
Theory wool blazer $6, retailed $450 (finally something that fits my breastfeeding shape)
Magaschoni 100% cashmere sweater dress $8 (retailed over $400). So soft, I want to live in it

View attachment 2818620

View attachment 2818622
View attachment 2818624
View attachment 2818625


----------



## LuxeDeb

I went to a great sale this weekend, but I almost got attacked over a designer handbag. In all my years of shopping I have never come across someone so violent.  I got some great deals, but it was scary! Will post pics soon. I cannot wait to see what you gals got this weekend. It seems like some of your thrifts have had black friday sales in the past.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Raven - sold one and looking for people to offer a decent price for the other. This is coming very handy, I have had so many expenses recently including a hefty unexpected vet bill.
> 
> Haven't shared my finds in a while, here they are. 2 authenticated Longchamp totes $1 (perfect for a diaper bag) and $8 (this one still has the tags).
> Theory wool blazer $6, retailed $450 (finally something that fits my breastfeeding shape)
> Magaschoni 100% cashmere sweater dress $8 (retailed over $400). So soft, I want to live in it
> 
> View attachment 2818620
> 
> View attachment 2818622
> View attachment 2818624
> View attachment 2818625


 
Those belt buckles turned out to be a great find. Super deal on the Longchamp Le Pliages. Glad you found the Theory jacket & sweater dress at such great prices. The jacket is such a classic style & the dress looks so comfy. Both are perfect as you work towards your pre-baby figure!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Raven - sold one and looking for people to offer a decent price for the other. This is coming very handy, I have had so many expenses recently including a hefty unexpected vet bill.
> 
> Haven't shared my finds in a while, here they are. 2 authenticated Longchamp totes $1 (perfect for a diaper bag) and $8 (this one still has the tags).
> Theory wool blazer $6, retailed $450 (finally something that fits my breastfeeding shape)
> Magaschoni 100% cashmere sweater dress $8 (retailed over $400). So soft, I want to live in it
> 
> View attachment 2818620
> 
> View attachment 2818622
> View attachment 2818624
> View attachment 2818625


 

That's awesome about the belt buckles Madga!  The only belts I find are vinyl cheapies.

Love the Longchamp and the Magaschoni!!


----------



## ladyash

Ugh I've been so wanting to thrift after seeing all your great finds lately. I finally have some days off this week so starting tomorrow I am hitting the thrift stores! I need to find some dress pants for me and some warm winter sweaters that are work appropriate.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Raven - sold one and looking for people to offer a decent price for the other. This is coming very handy, I have had so many expenses recently including a hefty unexpected vet bill.
> 
> Haven't shared my finds in a while, here they are. 2 authenticated Longchamp totes $1 (perfect for a diaper bag) and $8 (this one still has the tags).
> Theory wool blazer $6, retailed $450 (finally something that fits my breastfeeding shape)
> Magaschoni 100% cashmere sweater dress $8 (retailed over $400). So soft, I want to live in it
> 
> View attachment 2818620
> 
> View attachment 2818622
> View attachment 2818624
> View attachment 2818625


Great purses, love the dress.


----------



## Rumm

Picked up this AMC shirt for &#8364;26,50, it's one size too big but I'll wear it under a blazer 
Does anyone know from what year this is?


----------



## rococochanel

I am *LOVING *this thread and you guys are so adorable. I'm from NYC, and you would think that there are lots of options here for thrifting but it seems like everyone knows the good stuff and snatches it up right away. Does anyone know of some great places to go in the five boroughs or out on the island? I will forever be in your debt lol...

Btw, I went back from the beginning and for whoever found that Chanel chocolate bar bag for 6 dollars? I am DROOLING. I DIE.

So far my best score has been a bunch of vintage 80s era Coach bags which were buttery soft (I think I got five bags for 30 bucks) and a gorgeous leather Marni leather bag I snatched up for like 10 at an estate sale.


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Raven - sold one and looking for people to offer a decent price for the other. This is coming very handy, I have had so many expenses recently including a hefty unexpected vet bill.
> 
> Haven't shared my finds in a while, here they are. 2 authenticated Longchamp totes $1 (perfect for a diaper bag) and $8 (this one still has the tags).
> Theory wool blazer $6, retailed $450 (finally something that fits my breastfeeding shape)
> Magaschoni 100% cashmere sweater dress $8 (retailed over $400). So soft, I want to live in it
> 
> View attachment 2818620
> 
> View attachment 2818622
> View attachment 2818624
> View attachment 2818625



The Longchamp are awsome!! Great colors!!!



rococochanel said:


> I am *LOVING *this thread and you guys are so adorable. I'm from NYC, and you would think that there are lots of options here for thrifting but it seems like everyone knows the good stuff and snatches it up right away. Does anyone know of some great places to go in the five boroughs or out on the island? I will forever be in your debt lol...
> 
> Btw, I went back from the beginning and for whoever found that Chanel chocolate bar bag for 6 dollars? I am DROOLING. I DIE.
> 
> So far my best score has been a bunch of vintage 80s era Coach bags which were buttery soft (I think I got five bags for 30 bucks) and a gorgeous leather Marni leather bag I snatched up for like 10 at an estate sale.




I just left NYC! It's the best! Check out buffalo exchange and crossroads! I was going every other day!


----------



## rococochanel

Pao9 said:


> I just left NYC! It's the best! Check out buffalo exchange and crossroads! I was going every other day!



Cool! Did you find some good things here?


----------



## TinksDelite

These have been at my GW since Halloween priced at $100.  Yesterday I (once again) asked if they were still $100, she looked at them & said she could do $50.  Still too much but I knew I'd have thrift regret since I'd been stalking them for a month.  They are a perfect fit, barely used & came with both dust bags! 

*pic borrowed from Yoogi's since they are still stashed in the trunk of my car with the rest of my Black Friday Weekend shopping escapades!


----------



## Tomsmom

TinksDelite said:


> These have been at my GW since Halloween priced at $100.  Yesterday I (once again) asked if they were still $100, she looked at them & said she could do $50.  Still too much but I knew I'd have thrift regret since I'd been stalking them for a month.  They are a perfect fit, barely used & came with both dust bags!
> 
> *pic borrowed from Yoogi's since they are still stashed in the trunk of my car with the rest of my Black Friday Weekend shopping escapades!




Yayyyyy no thrift regret!  They are lovely!


----------



## LuxeDeb

TinksDelite said:


> These have been at my GW since Halloween priced at $100.  Yesterday I (once again) asked if they were still $100, she looked at them & said she could do $50.  Still too much but I knew I'd have thrift regret since I'd been stalking them for a month.  They are a perfect fit, barely used & came with both dust bags!
> 
> *pic borrowed from Yoogi's since they are still stashed in the trunk of my car with the rest of my Black Friday Weekend shopping escapades!



Very nice!



rococochanel said:


> Cool! Did you find some good things here?



The Beacon's Closet in Buffalo is the best (worth getting on a subway), but the one in Manhattan is good, too. I like the Buffalo Exchange in Manhattan.


----------



## rococochanel

Buffalo?! That's an *8 hour train ride* from NYC. I love a good deal, but I don't love a deal _that _much.


----------



## LuxeDeb

rococochanel said:


> Buffalo?! That's an *8 hour train ride* from NYC. I love a good deal, but I don't love a deal _that _much.



Oops lol I meant Brooklyn,!!!! I guess I have snow on the mind!


----------



## rococochanel

Haha yes, that's more like it!  Brooklyn is a hop, skip and a jump away. But I find their stuff to be in hipster neighborhoods and WAY overpriced, plus they're so snobby in those stores. 

I wonder if anyone knows of any good Goodwills or something Uptown or on Long Island. I'm going to go next week and venture out.. hopefully I find a $6 Chanel! Hah.


----------



## magdalinka

rococochanel said:


> Haha yes, that's more like it!  Brooklyn is a hop, skip and a jump away. But I find their stuff to be in hipster neighborhoods and WAY overpriced, plus they're so snobby in those stores.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows of any good Goodwills or something Uptown or on Long Island. I'm going to go next week and venture out.. hopefully I find a $6 Chanel! Hah.


The $6 Chanel was moi  (a CT find), one of my best thrift finds of this year. 
I have had some ok luck at Astoria Goodwill and Salvation Army. Last year I found a new with tags Theory dress for $10, gorgeous coral MbMJ dress for $8, vintage alligator and ostrich bags all in the same GW.


----------



## Raven3766

rococochanel said:


> Haha yes, that's more like it!  Brooklyn is a hop, skip and a jump away. But I find their stuff to be in hipster neighborhoods and WAY overpriced, plus they're so snobby in those stores.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows of any good Goodwills or something Uptown or on Long Island. I'm going to go next week and venture out.. hopefully I find a $6 Chanel! Hah.


Anything is possible....


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> The $6 Chanel was moi  (a CT find), one of my best thrift finds of this year.
> I have had some ok luck at Astoria Goodwill and Salvation Army. Last year I found a new with tags Theory dress for $10, gorgeous coral MbMJ dress for $8, vintage alligator and ostrich bags all in the same GW.


I am waiting for my Chanel find Magda....I am waiting patiently...lol


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> I went to a great sale this weekend, but I almost got attacked over a designer handbag. In all my years of shopping I have never come across someone so violent.  I got some great deals, but it was scary! Will post pics soon. I cannot wait to see what you gals got this weekend. It seems like some of your thrifts have had black friday sales in the past.


Oh wow, who ended up with the bag? Was it worth it?
The only aggressive person I ever met while thrifting was banned from both GW and Savers that I frequent. I have learned to stand my ground even when an old lady is grabbing a pearl necklace out of my hands and rubbing them on her teeth lol (true story)


LuxeDeb said:


> Those belt buckles turned out to be a great find. Super deal on the Longchamp Le Pliages. Glad you found the Theory jacket & sweater dress at such great prices. The jacket is such a classic style & the dress looks so comfy. Both are perfect as you work towards your pre-baby figure!





Tomsmom said:


> That's awesome about the belt buckles Madga!  The only belts I find are vinyl cheapies.
> 
> Love the Longchamp and the Magaschoni!!





Pao9 said:


> The Longchamp are awsome!! Great colors!!!
> 
> I just left NYC! It's the best! Check out buffalo exchange and crossroads! I was going every other day!





Raven3766 said:


> Great purses, love the dress.


Thank you for your kind word my thrifty friends 


Rumm said:


> Picked up this AMC shirt for 26,50, it's one size too big but I'll wear it under a blazer
> Does anyone know from what year this is?



Gorgeous! Where is Jama when you need him?


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I am waiting for my Chanel find Magda....I am waiting patiently...lol


It will come, Raven, it will come...
Speaking of finds of the century, how is your thrifted beauty - Hermes Kelly? I wonder if you ever carry her?


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Raven - sold one and looking for people to offer a decent price for the other. This is coming very handy, I have had so many expenses recently including a hefty unexpected vet bill.
> 
> Haven't shared my finds in a while, here they are. 2 authenticated Longchamp totes $1 (perfect for a diaper bag) and $8 (this one still has the tags).
> Theory wool blazer $6, retailed $450 (finally something that fits my breastfeeding shape)
> Magaschoni 100% cashmere sweater dress $8 (retailed over $400). So soft, I want to live in it
> 
> View attachment 2818620
> 
> View attachment 2818622
> View attachment 2818624
> View attachment 2818625




Beautiful longchamps


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Oh wow, who ended up with the bag? Was it worth it?
> The only aggressive person I ever met while thrifting was banned from both GW and Savers that I frequent. I have learned to stand my ground even when an old lady is grabbing a pearl necklace out of my hands and rubbing them on her teeth lol (true story)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind word my thrifty friends
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Where is Jama when you need him?




Wow! Banned from both stores? May I ask what happened?


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> It will come, Raven, it will come...
> Speaking of finds of the century, how is your thrifted beauty - Hermes Kelly? I wonder if you ever carry her?


I have yet to carry her. Every time I think about it, I get nervous. I imagine someone with a big glass of red juice will accidentally spill it on her. Maybe I need Kelly therapy.


----------



## Raven3766

I wanted to share this top. It is Just Cavalli, but so cute. The long scarf is actually a hooded addition to the blouse. It has the most beautiful print. I paid $2, unfortunately it is too small. It made of silk with woven glittery threads.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/cf4955ee-a70d-48a7-956d-d972a380d614_zpsd87ae3d6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141130_201532_zpshykewcqm.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jamamcg

Rumm said:


> Picked up this AMC shirt for 26,50, it's one size too big but I'll wear it under a blazer
> Does anyone know from what year this is?




If you post a photo of both sides of the care label I may be able to help you.


----------



## heartoflove

magdalinka said:


> The $6 Chanel was moi  (a CT find), one of my best thrift finds of this year.
> I have had some ok luck at Astoria Goodwill and Salvation Army. Last year I found a new with tags Theory dress for $10, gorgeous coral MbMJ dress for $8, vintage alligator and ostrich bags all in the same GW.




The GW and SAs in the city are not as cheap as our fellow thrifters but like everywhere, it's all a game of chance. The GW in Chelsea is definitely expensive in comparison to others but I swear by that place for designer jeans. I always go for the ones with color of the week so that it's cheaper. I've bought many jbrands, joes, rag and bones, 7FAM there for ten or less. 

I haven't been to the GW on the UES in ages but naturally because of the neighborhood they get some fantastic brands and they price accordingly. However I did get a black longchamp there once (for 15 which is expensive when everyone here finds them for a dollar!! So jealous) that slipped by them and they knew it but they were nice about it. So see, it's all about chance. 

The SA in Astoria is nice and organized but I've never found anything for myself there. Just a few hermes ties for a dollar that I flipped at a nice profit 

And the GW that's a few doors down is a DISASTER but I still take my chances there. Why? Because I once found a Lanvin coat type thing for 12 bucks. &#128513; keeps me inspired. Lol. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## Rumm

jamamcg said:


> If you post a photo of both sides of the care label I may be able to help you.




Thanks for your offer to help.

Unfortunately the care label is really faded out ;(


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Last week I got a few new coats including this Soia & Kyo fur trimmed down jacket that's one size too big but not too bad - plus it's an upgrade from my GAP maternity down coat I've been wearing for the past 10 years LOL. These coats retail for $500+ so I was pretty happy to pay $30


----------



## ladyash

I finally got to go thrifting today! I thought today was going to be a thrifting bust after not really finding things I liked. I told myself on the way out I'd do a quick scan of suit jackets because I do not need anymore. That was when I saw this and knew I needed to add just one more to the collection. This jacket is amazing. I basically need to reattach the lining but for 9.99 who cares!! Plus I have a vintage photoshoot coming up that I will definitely be adding this to the wardrobe of.


----------



## Pao9

ladyash said:


> I finally got to go thrifting today! I thought today was going to be a thrifting bust after not really finding things I liked. I told myself on the way out I'd do a quick scan of suit jackets because I do not need anymore. That was when I saw this and knew I needed to add just one more to the collection. This jacket is amazing. I basically need to reattach the lining but for 9.99 who cares!! Plus I have a vintage photoshoot coming up that I will definitely be adding this to the wardrobe of.




How funny! That looks just like my thierry mugler jacket! He does a lot of structured jackets! I love the style!


----------



## ladyash

Pao9 said:


> How funny! That looks just like my thierry mugler jacket! He does a lot of structured jackets! I love the style!



I love this jacket. If all jackets could come like this I would be very happy. I just need to figure out what to wear underneath it. Thinking just a black tee since the jacket is detailed enough in cut and style for anything else to be worn.


----------



## Cc1213

I found a great Trina Turk blazer with the tags from Nordstrom still on, and a poncho from Preston and York. I am not familiar with Preston and York, but I have been dying for a poncho.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I finally got to go thrifting today! I thought today was going to be a thrifting bust after not really finding things I liked. I told myself on the way out I'd do a quick scan of suit jackets because I do not need anymore. That was when I saw this and knew I needed to add just one more to the collection. This jacket is amazing. I basically need to reattach the lining but for 9.99 who cares!! Plus I have a vintage photoshoot coming up that I will definitely be adding this to the wardrobe of.




Your waist is so small! That jacket is perfect on you!


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> I finally got to go thrifting today! I thought today was going to be a thrifting bust after not really finding things I liked. I told myself on the way out I'd do a quick scan of suit jackets because I do not need anymore. That was when I saw this and knew I needed to add just one more to the collection. This jacket is amazing. I basically need to reattach the lining but for 9.99 who cares!! Plus I have a vintage photoshoot coming up that I will definitely be adding this to the wardrobe of.


 
Perfect fit!



Cc1213 said:


> I found a great Trina Turk blazer with the tags from Nordstrom still on, and a poncho from Preston and York. I am not familiar with Preston and York, but I have been dying for a poncho.
> View attachment 2820196
> View attachment 2820197
> View attachment 2820200


 
Love the poncho!


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Last week I got a few new coats including this Soia & Kyo fur trimmed down jacket that's one size too big but not too bad - plus it's an upgrade from my GAP maternity down coat I've been wearing for the past 10 years LOL. These coats retail for $500+ so I was pretty happy to pay $30


 
That coat looks super warm, enjoy it this winter!!


----------



## glasskey

Ladies, this (might) be up your alley. Amazon Local is doing a $18 for $30 deal for Goodwill. 

http://local.amazon.com/nyc-upper-w...f_rd_i=nyc-upper-west-side&pf_rd_p=1872797742

(if the link doesn't work, you may need to sign up for Amazon Local--just an email is required I think--and search through the shopping deals.)


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Wow! Banned from both stores? May I ask what happened?


She was very rude, mean and would even get physical (push people), but the last straw was her fighting with the store managers over pricing and being mean to the employees. 


Raven3766 said:


> I wanted to share this top. It is Just Cavalli, but so cute. The long scarf is actually a hooded addition to the blouse. It has the most beautiful print. I paid $2, unfortunately it is too small. It made of silk with woven glittery threads.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


That is gorgeous silk, looks like a kimono. I am sire it sill bring you a few $$ to fuel your thrifting 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Last week I got a few new coats including this Soia & Kyo fur trimmed down jacket that's one size too big but not too bad - plus it's an upgrade from my GAP maternity down coat I've been wearing for the past 10 years LOL. These coats retail for $500+ so I was pretty happy to pay $30


I am in love with this coat. I actually really need a new winter jacket (same old post baby drama) and I will be looking for one of these on the bay. Great score!


ladyash said:


> I finally got to go thrifting today! I thought today was going to be a thrifting bust after not really finding things I liked. I told myself on the way out I'd do a quick scan of suit jackets because I do not need anymore. That was when I saw this and knew I needed to add just one more to the collection. This jacket is amazing. I basically need to reattach the lining but for 9.99 who cares!! Plus I have a vintage photoshoot coming up that I will definitely be adding this to the wardrobe of.


This gives you the perfect hourglass figure, very flattering. 


Cc1213 said:


> I found a great Trina Turk blazer with the tags from Nordstrom still on, and a poncho from Preston and York. I am not familiar with Preston and York, but I have been dying for a poncho.
> View attachment 2820196
> View attachment 2820197
> View attachment 2820200


Love everything Trina Turk makes, great find!


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> Your waist is so small! That jacket is perfect on you!



I havent done measurements in awhile but I think it is still 24inches. I technically don't have a waist though. I'm very straight up and down.


----------



## jamamcg

Rumm said:


> Thanks for your offer to help.
> 
> Unfortunately the care label is really faded out ;(




It's too difficult for me to read, but you can tell the date from the serial number for example 




As you can see the Middle of the top line says 2008 and 2009 that is the year it is from you might be able to make out what it says on yours.


----------



## Rumm

jamamcg said:


> It's too difficult for me to read, but you can tell the date from the serial number for example
> View attachment 2820639
> View attachment 2820640
> 
> 
> As you can see the Middle of the top line says 2008 and 2009 that is the year it is from you might be able to make out what it says on yours.



Thanks, I never knew that  it's from 2005


----------



## Cc1213

Hi ladies! Any idea if this bag is a dior? There are no other markings inside the bag, and it's all leather.


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> She was very rude, mean and would even get physical (push people), but the last straw was her fighting with the store managers over pricing and being mean to the employees.
> 
> That is gorgeous silk, looks like a kimono. I am sire it sill bring you a few $$ to fuel your thrifting
> 
> I am in love with this coat. I actually really need a new winter jacket (same old post baby drama) and I will be looking for one of these on the bay. Great score!
> 
> This gives you the perfect hourglass figure, very flattering.
> 
> Love everything Trina Turk makes, great find!




Wow, that's obnoxious! We have one lady like that at our GW - the "shoe lady". She runs in front of everyone, and pushes all the shoes into her cart so that she can sort through them. She also has no qualms about pushing you with her cart. Hope she gets the boot!


----------



## rjshops

glasskey said:


> Ladies, this (might) be up your alley. Amazon Local is doing a $18 for $30 deal for Goodwill.
> 
> http://local.amazon.com/nyc-upper-w...f_rd_i=nyc-upper-west-side&pf_rd_p=1872797742
> 
> (if the link doesn't work, you may need to sign up for Amazon Local--just an email is required I think--and search through the shopping deals.)



Thanks for sharing this deal. I hope they have this available for Chicago, too.


----------



## HRHtcs

Stopped in for a wreath I saw in the window and found this jil sander blazer at Goodwill! Fits perfectly &#128516;


----------



## LuxeDeb

HRHtcs said:


> Stopped in for a wreath I saw in the window and found this jil sander blazer at Goodwill! Fits perfectly &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821176
> View attachment 2821177


 
Love Jil Sander! She makes a great blazer!



Raven3766 said:


> I wanted to share this top. It is Just Cavalli, but so cute. The long scarf is actually a hooded addition to the blouse. It has the most beautiful print. I paid $2, unfortunately it is too small. It made of silk with woven glittery threads.


 
Beautiful oriental print! Love the shimmer!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Last week I got a few new coats including this Soia & Kyo fur trimmed down jacket that's one size too big but not too bad - plus it's an upgrade from my GAP maternity down coat I've been wearing for the past 10 years LOL. These coats retail for $500+ so I was pretty happy to pay $30


 
That looks so nice & warm. Perfect for a NY gal! Gap maternity down coat for 10 years......you were seriously holding out for a bargain!



ladyash said:


> I finally got to go thrifting today! I thought today was going to be a thrifting bust after not really finding things I liked. I told myself on the way out I'd do a quick scan of suit jackets because I do not need anymore. That was when I saw this and knew I needed to add just one more to the collection. This jacket is amazing. I basically need to reattach the lining but for 9.99 who cares!! Plus I have a vintage photoshoot coming up that I will definitely be adding this to the wardrobe of.


 
Very Thierry Mugler! Looks great!



Cc1213 said:


> I found a great Trina Turk blazer with the tags from Nordstrom still on, and a poncho from Preston and York. I am not familiar with Preston and York, but I have been dying for a poncho.
> View attachment 2820196
> View attachment 2820197
> View attachment 2820200


 
I love jackets with 3/4 sleeves! Cute cape!



Rumm said:


> Picked up this AMC shirt for 26,50, it's one size too big but I'll wear it under a blazer
> Does anyone know from what year this is?


 
Love McQueen! What a great find! (we leave all the McQueen expertise to jama)


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

LuxeDeb said:


> That looks so nice & warm. Perfect for a NY gal! Gap maternity down coat for 10 years......you were seriously holding out for a bargain!



Hahaha - I actually had my 3 kids all two years apart and then I kept wearing it because I was fat and it fit.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Oh wow, who ended up with the bag? Was it worth it?
> The only aggressive person I ever met while thrifting was banned from both GW and Savers that I frequent. I have learned to stand my ground even when an old lady is grabbing a pearl necklace out of my hands and rubbing them on her teeth lol (true story)


 
I ended up with it. When I picked it up she put her arms up & said these are all mine (about 8 bags, each bag still hanging on a different hanger). I told her they were still hanging up & she could not have them all. I did not take any of the others she supposedly wanted. She screamed at me they were for Christmas gifts. She hollared for what seemed like 30 minutes about how she was going to sue me. She was crazy. This Sergio Rossi bag looks nice from the outside, but the inside is the worst I have ever seen. I tried to show it to her, but she just wanted to complain. She was only grabbing really obvious, well known designer bags, so I guess she wanted stuff easy to resell. She passed up a gorgeous Kieselstein Cord. Maybe she thought this was alligator or something. It is embossed leather. I do not have any bags that have inside damage like this so I am going to use a purse liner/bag. $20


----------



## magdalinka

HRHtcs said:


> Stopped in for a wreath I saw in the window and found this jil sander blazer at Goodwill! Fits perfectly &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821176
> View attachment 2821177


Very good looking jacket, love unexpected treasures 


LuxeDeb said:


> I ended up with it. When I picked it up she put her arms up & said these are all mine (about 8 bags, each bag still hanging on a different hanger). I told her they were still hanging up & she could not have them all. I did not take any of the others she supposedly wanted. She screamed at me they were for Christmas gifts. She hollared for what seemed like 30 minutes about how she was going to sue me. She was crazy. This Sergio Rossi bag looks nice from the outside, but the inside is the worst I have ever seen. I tried to show it to her, but she just wanted to complain. She was only grabbing really obvious, well known designer bags, so I guess she wanted stuff easy to resell. She passed up a gorgeous Kieselstein Cord. Maybe she thought this was alligator or something. It is embossed leather. I do not have any bags that have inside damage like this so I am going to use a purse liner/bag. $20
> 
> View attachment 2821297
> View attachment 2821298
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821299


Um... All I heard was "Kieselstein Cord" please do tell


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Very good looking jacket, love unexpected treasures
> 
> Um... All I heard was "Kieselstein Cord" please do tell


 

It's gorgeous & in fantastic condition! I cannot wait to post pics. I'm charging my digital camera battery now, but will take pics tomorrow. Phone & ipad pics just aren't as good.


----------



## Cc1213

Hi fellow thrifters. Out of curiosity, are there any brands that you are SICK of seeing? I can name a few:

- Lodon Fog
- Eitenne Aigner
- Coach/Dooney

I swear, there's at least one of these items at every store I go to!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Hi fellow thrifters. Out of curiosity, are there any brands that you are SICK of seeing? I can name a few:
> 
> - Lodon Fog
> - Eitenne Aigner
> - Coach/Dooney
> 
> I swear, there's at least one of these items at every store I go to!


Liz Claiborne, Kathy Ireland


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> I finally got to go thrifting today! I thought today was going to be a thrifting bust after not really finding things I liked. I told myself on the way out I'd do a quick scan of suit jackets because I do not need anymore. That was when I saw this and knew I needed to add just one more to the collection. This jacket is amazing. I basically need to reattach the lining but for 9.99 who cares!! Plus I have a vintage photoshoot coming up that I will definitely be adding this to the wardrobe of.


I love Harrod's! I want to marry him and have little Harrod's babies. That jacket fits you perfectly.


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Liz Claiborne, Kathy Ireland



Ha, it was actually the thought of seeing another Liz Claiborne purse that made me post this topic!


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> I love Harrod's! I want to marry him and have little Harrod's babies. That jacket fits you perfectly.



I want to actually go to the Harrod's in London now! I ended up on the website looking around after I got home because I tend to google everything I pick up. I couldn't find any info on the age of the jacket, but they have some expensive stuff. I assume it's like the Holt Renfrew of the UK. Interesting enough I was reading that they have an enforced dress code and that people can be turned away if the security deems them not appropriately dressed to shop there. Can anyone from the UK confirm this?


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Ha, it was actually the thought of seeing another Liz Claiborne purse that made me post this topic!


Liz actually has an awesome leather handbag line that she sells; I mean buttery leather. It's the other Liz I'm talking about.


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> I want to actually go to the Harrod's in London now! I ended up on the website looking around after I got home because I tend to google everything I pick up. I couldn't find any info on the age of the jacket, but they have some expensive stuff. I assume it's like the Holt Renfrew of the UK. Interesting enough I was reading that they have an enforced dress code and that people can be turned away if the security deems them not appropriately dressed to shop there. Can anyone from the UK confirm this?


I have a Harrod's skirt set I am going to sell on the bay, but I pick up totes, aprons, children banks, handbags, anything that says Harrods. I am an obsessed fan of Harrods. I just recently found a cotton tote with a change purse attached.


----------



## xxbagsxx

ladyash said:


> I want to actually go to the Harrod's in London now! I ended up on the website looking around after I got home because I tend to google everything I pick up. I couldn't find any info on the age of the jacket, but they have some expensive stuff. I assume it's like the Holt Renfrew of the UK. Interesting enough I was reading that they have an enforced dress code and that people can be turned away if the security deems them not appropriately dressed to shop there. Can anyone from the UK confirm this?


I'm from London and i go into Harrods generally wearing jeans, a coat and heels but seen many tourists wearing trainers or sandals. They probably won't accept like bikinis or going topless but otherwise I've never seen anyone been turned away, guards are very gracious


----------



## chanelnewbie27

I was at a Christmas fair when I was 8 or 9. It was at the school that I went to, and my mother worked at. I went around looking at all the jewellery and picked out this what I thought was faux pearls and purchase them for 20p which is about 31 US cents. I took them to my mother who thought they didn't feel very plasticy. Long story short, we took them to a jeweller and had them valued, they were valued at £600 (almost $950)...bargain of the century I think!


----------



## ladyash

Raven3766 said:


> I have a Harrod's skirt set I am going to sell on the bay, but I pick up totes, aprons, children banks, handbags, anything that says Harrods. I am an obsessed fan of Harrods. I just recently found a cotton tote with a change purse attached.



I've never found anything Harrods before this. The quality is amazing so now I know if I ever find anything else to buy it!


----------



## divantraining1

Pleasantly surprised.  My local thrift decided to put out a load of glasses today.  I went thru the bin and hit pay dirt.   1 pair of D&G, 1 pair Ray Ban(polarized), 2 pair of Prada, 1 pair of Valentino,  and but not least...Chanel(polarized). and only paid $1.90 a pair. An awesome day!


----------



## Tomsmom

divantraining1 said:


> Pleasantly surprised.  My local thrift decided to put out a load of glasses today.  I went thru the bin and hit pay dirt.   1 pair of D&G, 1 pair Ray Ban(polarized), 2 pair of Prada, 1 pair of Valentino,  and but not least...Chanel(polarized). and only paid $1.90 a pair. An awesome day!




Wow awesome sunglass haul!  Congrats!


----------



## divantraining1

Thanks so much.


----------



## LuxeDeb

chanelnewbie27 said:


> I was at a Christmas fair when I was 8 or 9. It was at the school that I went to, and my mother worked at. I went around looking at all the jewellery and picked out this what I thought was faux pearls and purchase them for 20p which is about 31 US cents. I took them to my mother who thought they didn't feel very plasticy. Long story short, we took them to a jeweller and had them valued, they were valued at £600 (almost $950)...bargain of the century I think!


 
What a wonderful, amazing story! Not to mention your mom got an awesome Christmas gift!



divantraining1 said:


> Pleasantly surprised.  My local thrift decided to put out a load of glasses today.  I went thru the bin and hit pay dirt.   1 pair of D&G, 1 pair Ray Ban(polarized), 2 pair of Prada, 1 pair of Valentino,  and but not least...Chanel(polarized). and only paid $1.90 a pair. An awesome day!


 
Congrats! It's raining fabulous sunglasses!


----------



## Pao9

Forgot to post my 2 bags!

Found  a YSL... forgot the name... As this amazing bottega. The ysl was $899 which I thought was absurd then I went back and it went to $300 and I asked for a discount so ended up $275. Not cheap but I love it! Taking it on its first international trip! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The bottega was $32! I knew it was special cause it was real python, when I got home I checked everything and it was all good!!! It actually retailed for $4,500!


----------



## Raven3766

divantraining1 said:


> Pleasantly surprised.  My local thrift decided to put out a load of glasses today.  I went thru the bin and hit pay dirt.   1 pair of D&G, 1 pair Ray Ban(polarized), 2 pair of Prada, 1 pair of Valentino,  and but not least...Chanel(polarized). and only paid $1.90 a pair. An awesome day!


Good deal! Great Sunglasses at such a great price!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> Forgot to post my 2 bags!
> 
> Found  a YSL... forgot the name... As this amazing bottega. The ysl was $899 which I thought was absurd then I went back and it went to $300 and I asked for a discount so ended up $275. Not cheap but I love it! Taking it on its first international trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822327
> 
> 
> The bottega was $32! I knew it was special cause it was real python, when I got home I checked everything and it was all good!!! It actually retailed for $4,500!
> 
> View attachment 2822328
> View attachment 2822329
> View attachment 2822330
> View attachment 2822331


SHUT THE DOOR!!!!! PYTHON BOTTEGA FOR $32?!?!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## divantraining1

Thanks.  It was pretty amazing.


----------



## divantraining1

Omg! Awesome deals on your end. Loving the bags. Congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

Pao9 said:


> Forgot to post my 2 bags!
> 
> Found  a YSL... forgot the name... As this amazing bottega. The ysl was $899 which I thought was absurd then I went back and it went to $300 and I asked for a discount so ended up $275. Not cheap but I love it! Taking it on its first international trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822327
> 
> 
> The bottega was $32! I knew it was special cause it was real python, when I got home I checked everything and it was all good!!! It actually retailed for $4,500!
> 
> View attachment 2822328
> View attachment 2822329
> View attachment 2822330
> View attachment 2822331




Gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Pao9 said:


> Forgot to post my 2 bags!
> 
> Found a YSL... forgot the name... As this amazing bottega. The ysl was $899 which I thought was absurd then I went back and it went to $300 and I asked for a discount so ended up $275. Not cheap but I love it! Taking it on its first international trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822327
> 
> 
> The bottega was $32! I knew it was special cause it was real python, when I got home I checked everything and it was all good!!! It actually retailed for $4,500!
> 
> View attachment 2822328
> View attachment 2822329
> View attachment 2822330
> View attachment 2822331


 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  A-mazing!  Congrats my friend, those bags are gorgeous and what a steal on the bottega!!


----------



## Pao9

Tomsmom said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  A-mazing!  Congrats my friend, those bags are gorgeous and what a steal on the bottega!!







chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!







divantraining1 said:


> Omg! Awesome deals on your end. Loving the bags. Congrats!







Raven3766 said:


> SHUT THE DOOR!!!!! PYTHON BOTTEGA FOR $32?!?!!!! WOW!!!




Thanks ladies! I think they overlooked it because they had lots of brand name bags behind the counter, or they thought it was fake! Husband wants me to sell it, I'm like, yes when I can't bare to look at it anymore I will! Lol!!! Men don't understand!


----------



## drspock7

I found this BNWT Diane Von Furstenburg skirt at my local goodwill. Still has nordstrom tags on it .i got it about a year or so ago and never wore it. I have always been a fan of the brand but now with the show and the 40th anniversary of the wrap.....she's peeked my interest a little more.

This little baby was only $3







And you see how much it is used at this online consignment site


----------



## Leto

Hi ladies! I followed this thread for a while now and finally made it to a thrift store after a long time. I was on the hunt for cashmere sweaters and picked up this super soft cashmere from....Old Navy?!?? Looks like an old tag so I assume they sold higher quality a long time ago (I moved to the U.S. 4 years ago)?


----------



## Cc1213

divantraining1 said:


> Pleasantly surprised.  My local thrift decided to put out a load of glasses today.  I went thru the bin and hit pay dirt.   1 pair of D&G, 1 pair Ray Ban(polarized), 2 pair of Prada, 1 pair of Valentino,  and but not least...Chanel(polarized). and only paid $1.90 a pair. An awesome day!




No kidding! You made out like a bandit!


----------



## Cc1213

Pao9 said:


> Thanks ladies! I think they overlooked it because they had lots of brand name bags behind the counter, or they thought it was fake! Husband wants me to sell it, I'm like, yes when I can't bare to look at it anymore I will! Lol!!! Men don't understand!




Ha! My FI always says: "you're going to sell that, right?"
As if! Great bag finds, hold on to both.


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> Thanks ladies! I think they overlooked it because they had lots of brand name bags behind the counter, or they thought it was fake! Husband wants me to sell it, I'm like, yes when I can't bare to look at it anymore I will! Lol!!! Men don't understand!


My sis continually ask, why I don't sell my Hermes? She said you don't carry it, just sell it! I told her I will never sell! Yet, she continues to ask.... My answer, (the Frozen song) Let it go..let it go..the Hermes will never be sold...let it go, let it go...why don't you leave alone?


----------



## nailgirl70

Raven3766 said:


> My sis continually ask, why I don't sell my Hermes? She said you don't carry it, just sell it! I told her I will never sell! Yet, she continues to ask.... My answer, (the Frozen song) Let it go..let it go..the Hermes will never be sold...let it go, let it go...why don't you leave alone?



lol lol lol priceless!


----------



## kgirl<3

Cc1213 said:


> Hi fellow thrifters. Out of curiosity, are there any brands that you are SICK of seeing? I can name a few:
> 
> - Lodon Fog
> - Eitenne Aigner
> - Coach/Dooney
> 
> I swear, there's at least one of these items at every store I go to!



steve madden!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Pao9 said:


> Forgot to post my 2 bags!
> 
> Found  a YSL... forgot the name... As this amazing bottega. The ysl was $899 which I thought was absurd then I went back and it went to $300 and I asked for a discount so ended up $275. Not cheap but I love it! Taking it on its first international trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822327
> 
> 
> The bottega was $32! I knew it was special cause it was real python, when I got home I checked everything and it was all good!!! It actually retailed for $4,500!
> 
> View attachment 2822328
> View attachment 2822329
> View attachment 2822330
> View attachment 2822331


 
That Bottega is amazing! It was probably only still there because you cannot tell it is a Bottega, unless it is upside down. They are known for their woven bags, but they make so many other great bags. Lucky for you, because it is gorgeous! I love my YSL Muse bag. I just wish I had not gotten the jumbo size. It is soo heavy. I took it with me to Paris as a carry on/personal bag. Is yours a jumbo...are you going to use it as a carry on?



drspock7 said:


> I found this BNWT Diane Von Furstenburg skirt at my local goodwill. Still has nordstrom tags on it .i got it about a year or so ago and never wore it. I have always been a fan of the brand but now with the show and the 40th anniversary of the wrap.....she's peeked my interest a little more.
> 
> This little baby was only $3
> 
> View attachment 2822387
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822388
> 
> 
> And you see how much it is used at this online consignment site
> View attachment 2822384


 
Adorable! Isn't finding things NWT just the best?!

x


----------



## ValentineNicole

Pao9 said:


> Thanks ladies! I think they overlooked it because they had lots of brand name bags behind the counter, or they thought it was fake! Husband wants me to sell it, I'm like, yes when I can't bare to look at it anymore I will! Lol!!! Men don't understand!


 
That is both my boyfriend AND my dad's answer to anything and everything I find - sell it!


Truth be told, if I listened, I'd probably have hundreds of thousands of extra dollars, LOL. But listening - oh, it's just so hard!! I love my things, LOL


But Pao, seriously - that bag. It's to die for. I wouldn't be able to part with it either.


----------



## jorton

So envious of everyone's finds! I miss thrifting in the US so much. I would find Lily Pulizter tops and J crew jeans for like $3. It's so easy to find good brands for cheap because the stores are so big and the staff just wants to get stuff out so they don't pay attention to brands or price.

I moved to the UK a few years ago and thrifting here is such a disappointment! The "thrift stores"(which are run by specific charities) are so tiny and the items they sell are pretty mediocre and the prices are so steep! I went to one the other day and almost everything was really old H&M or ASOS and they still wanted like £6 a piece! I saw an employee putting out a bunch of used Converse and priced them at £15 a pair!!! There are rarely hidden gems. If its a recognisable "high street" brand, like Zara or Topshop, they will price it higher. Even if the item is a few seasons old. It's crazy to me that people are paying these prices and there are people in the US finding Longchamps for $1.(so jealous btw)

Anyway, I will live vicariously through you ladies until I can get back to the US!!


----------



## TinksDelite

Pao9 said:


> Forgot to post my 2 bags!
> 
> Found  a YSL... forgot the name... As this amazing bottega. The ysl was $899 which I thought was absurd then I went back and it went to $300 and I asked for a discount so ended up $275. Not cheap but I love it! Taking it on its first international trip!



OMG!  Both are stunning and I can't believe the price on the python!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Finally got around to taking some pics of me wearing some of my recent thrift finds 

When I spotted this vintage number in the thrift store I grabbed it even though it was a size too big. It's clearly a designer piece even though someone removed the label. The only tag reads size 38 - I'm guessing it's probably a US 6/8. Plus the previous owner moved the buttons over to make it larger so I'm going to have them shifted back so I can close it without it looking huge. The wool is lush and thick and the color is just wow. Did I mention it was only $15?!!







Not too long ago I shared this (probably 1980s - the giant shoulder pads were removed LOL) Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress that I thrifted for $15 - I wasn't kidding when I said it looked better on  The Tamara Mellon shoes were $55 at her sample sale (retail $99!) and the DVF bag ($41.50 from $395) and my bracelet were from the Rent the Runway sample sale.


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of me wearing some of my recent thrift finds
> 
> When I spotted this vintage number in the thrift store I grabbed it even though it was a size too big. It's clearly a designer piece even though someone removed the label. The only tag reads size 38 - I'm guessing it's probably a US 6/8. Plus the previous owner moved the buttons over to make it larger so I'm going to have them shifted back so I can close it without it looking huge. The wool is lush and thick and the color is just wow. Did I mention it was only $15?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too long ago I shared this (probably 1980s - the giant shoulder pads were removed LOL) Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress that I thrifted for $15 - I wasn't kidding when I said it looked better on  The Tamara Mellon shoes were $55 at her sample sale (retail $99!) and the DVF bag ($41.50 from $395) and my bracelet were from the Rent the Runway sample sale.



That coat is beyond fantastic, and your photos are stunning. Don't ya hate when the labels are removed? Even though I know most of us can tell when something is fantastic quality


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of me wearing some of my recent thrift finds
> 
> When I spotted this vintage number in the thrift store I grabbed it even though it was a size too big. It's clearly a designer piece even though someone removed the label. The only tag reads size 38 - I'm guessing it's probably a US 6/8. Plus the previous owner moved the buttons over to make it larger so I'm going to have them shifted back so I can close it without it looking huge. The wool is lush and thick and the color is just wow. Did I mention it was only $15?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too long ago I shared this (probably 1980s - the giant shoulder pads were removed LOL) Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress that I thrifted for $15 - I wasn't kidding when I said it looked better on  The Tamara Mellon shoes were $55 at her sample sale (retail $99!) and the DVF bag ($41.50 from $395) and my bracelet were from the Rent the Runway sample sale.


You look fantastic! You mentioned you had kids and wore a maternity coat not too long ago. How did you lose your "mommy" weight, if you don't mind me asking? I went from a size 4-6 before first pregnancy to size 12 after second baby. Pretty bummed about that..


----------



## authenticplease

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of me wearing some of my recent thrift finds
> 
> When I spotted this vintage number in the thrift store I grabbed it even though it was a size too big. It's clearly a designer piece even though someone removed the label. The only tag reads size 38 - I'm guessing it's probably a US 6/8. Plus the previous owner moved the buttons over to make it larger so I'm going to have them shifted back so I can close it without it looking huge. The wool is lush and thick and the color is just wow. Did I mention it was only $15?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too long ago I shared this (probably 1980s - the giant shoulder pads were removed LOL) Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress that I thrifted for $15 - I wasn't kidding when I said it looked better on  The Tamara Mellon shoes were $55 at her sample sale (retail $99!) and the DVF bag ($41.50 from $395) and my bracelet were from the Rent the Runway sample sale.




Just amazing....so entranced with your style....and your finds!  

I love seeing the mod shots!  Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of me wearing some of my recent thrift finds
> 
> When I spotted this vintage number in the thrift store I grabbed it even though it was a size too big. It's clearly a designer piece even though someone removed the label. The only tag reads size 38 - I'm guessing it's probably a US 6/8. Plus the previous owner moved the buttons over to make it larger so I'm going to have them shifted back so I can close it without it looking huge. The wool is lush and thick and the color is just wow. Did I mention it was only $15?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too long ago I shared this (probably 1980s - the giant shoulder pads were removed LOL) Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress that I thrifted for $15 - I wasn't kidding when I said it looked better on  The Tamara Mellon shoes were $55 at her sample sale (retail $99!) and the DVF bag ($41.50 from $395) and my bracelet were from the Rent the Runway sample sale.



You are so beautiful! Love the coat and dress!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I haven't gotten anything amazing so I have just been lurking 

Good job my friends!!


----------



## Pao9

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of me wearing some of my recent thrift finds
> 
> When I spotted this vintage number in the thrift store I grabbed it even though it was a size too big. It's clearly a designer piece even though someone removed the label. The only tag reads size 38 - I'm guessing it's probably a US 6/8. Plus the previous owner moved the buttons over to make it larger so I'm going to have them shifted back so I can close it without it looking huge. The wool is lush and thick and the color is just wow. Did I mention it was only $15?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too long ago I shared this (probably 1980s - the giant shoulder pads were removed LOL) Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress that I thrifted for $15 - I wasn't kidding when I said it looked better on  The Tamara Mellon shoes were $55 at her sample sale (retail $99!) and the DVF bag ($41.50 from $395) and my bracelet were from the Rent the Runway sample sale.




Great pics, how is it that you are in a dress with all that snow??????


----------



## Pao9

TinksDelite said:


> OMG!  Both are stunning and I can't believe the price on the python!!




I know I couldn't believe it either!



ValentineNicole said:


> That is both my boyfriend AND my dad's answer to anything and everything I find - sell it!
> 
> 
> Truth be told, if I listened, I'd probably have hundreds of thousands of extra dollars, LOL. But listening - oh, it's just so hard!! I love my things, LOL
> 
> 
> But Pao, seriously - that bag. It's to die for. I wouldn't be able to part with it either.




I know I actually travelled and hid it from my husband he really wants to sell it and I'm afraid it will be gone by the time I get back! Lol!!!! He didn't even want me to buy it in the first place cause he thought it was fake for that price! Now it's like "he" won the lottery! 



LuxeDeb said:


> That Bottega is amazing! It was probably only still there because you cannot tell it is a Bottega, unless it is upside down. They are known for their woven bags, but they make so many other great bags. Lucky for you, because it is gorgeous! I love my YSL Muse bag. I just wish I had not gotten the jumbo size. It is soo heavy. I took it with me to Paris as a carry on/personal bag. Is yours a jumbo...are you going to use it as a carry on?
> Funny thing is the price tag said Bottega veneta, oh well! Their loss!
> 
> About the muse in not sure on the size, when I wear it on my shoulders if goes to my waist. It's not heavy at all. The leather is buttery soft. The little corners are very worn so I'll take it to a cobbler t see what he can do but beyond that it's perfect!
> 
> 
> Adorable! Isn't finding things NWT just the best?!
> 
> 
> 
> Fake







Raven3766 said:


> My sis continually ask, why I don't sell my Hermes? She said you don't carry it, just sell it! I told her I will never sell! Yet, she continues to ask.... My answer, (the Frozen song) Let it go..let it go..the Hermes will never be sold...let it go, let it go...why don't you leave alone?




Your kelly is my inspiration and the reason I started thrifting I the first place, before this thread I only did consignment stores, after your kelly I ventured into thrift stores and never stopped, now my friends and mom who would never set foot inside a thrift store ask to go with me!!!! 

It's my favorite hobby!



Cc1213 said:


> Ha! My FI always says: "you're going to sell that, right?"
> As if! Great bag finds, hold on to both.




I tell you.... They just don't understand, we can sell it when the time is right and to get something better.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Cc1213 said:


> That coat is beyond fantastic, and your photos are stunning. Don't ya hate when the labels are removed? Even though I know most of us can tell when something is fantastic quality



Thanks - I know! the material is nicer than the cut LOL. I actually prefer when labels are removed - then the thrift store doesn't overcharge and like you said, we can tell 



magdalinka said:


> You look fantastic! You mentioned you had kids and wore a maternity coat not too long ago. How did you lose your "mommy" weight, if you don't mind me asking? I went from a size 4-6 before first pregnancy to size 12 after second baby. Pretty bummed about that..



Thanks  I've been pushing myself to get behind the camera again after being fat for a good 5 years - I have almost no pictures from the past few years. I was naturally thin as a child and thru my 20s - I was probably a size 2/4. My first pregnancy at 30 I only gained 22 lbs and I looked fantastic during and after. After my second pregnancy I went up to around a 6 but I still still looked good. That third pregnancy did me in. I went up to a size 10/12 and I was miserable. I was 36 and the weight just stuck. I totally lost myself (stopped talking to friends) and hid for a few years. I was 38 and I knew it was time for a big change. I had always promised myself that when I turned 40 I would look better than I did at 25. 

After watching YEARS of infomercials for P90X and the like, I marched into Target and purchased a new DVD/Blueray player and the the Jillian Michael 90 day revolution and I stuck to it. After the 90 days I saw some changes and I was probably down 10 lbs so I did it again until I saw an infomercial for Hip Hop Abs and that's where I discovered Shaun T. He's so funny - so I decided to try T25 which is only 25 minutes a day, 6 days a week. That's where most of the weight came off. I did a solid 3 rounds and now I just do the gamma stage (it's alpha, beta & gamma) until I get a new program. Don't get me wrong, I try to eat clean (and less!) and most importantly I stopped eating kids leftovers. It's really not complicated but you have to really want to change. Every day is a struggle and I cheat left and right but it helps when I dress up, get out, and do my workout either first thing in the morning or before I go to bed. I'm learning you can still be a good mommy if you take a little time for yourself. I still have a good 20 lbs to go and progress is slow at this point but I'm not embarrassed about how I look anymore - so it's a good feeling. 

Bottom line is you can do it. It's not easy or quick and it helps to start by making little changes. Babysteps. One day I looked around and saw that all the overweight girls from highschool got skinny and I realized - they just figured it out sooner. It's no secret. You have to diet and exercise for the rest of your life. That was the hardest thing for me to accept LOL. My metabolism isn't what it used to be and now I have to work for it. I guess I'm lucky, I'm sure there are some people who have to work harder - and yes I would look even better If I made more of an effort but I have three small kids and right now this is what I can do. Good luck! And yeah, I highly recommend T25 




authenticplease said:


> Just amazing....so entranced with your style....and your finds!
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> I love seeing the mod shots!  Keep 'em coming!!




I'm working on it! 




KrissieNO.5 said:


> You are so beautiful! Love the coat and dress!!



Thank you - everyones kind words are so encouraging 




Pao9 said:


> Great pics, how is it that you are in a dress with all that snow??????



I'm a New Yorker - we laugh at the cold. We freeze our butts off for fashion LOL.


----------



## magdalinka

chanelnewbie27 said:


> I was at a Christmas fair when I was 8 or 9. It was at the school that I went to, and my mother worked at. I went around looking at all the jewellery and picked out this what I thought was faux pearls and purchase them for 20p which is about 31 US cents. I took them to my mother who thought they didn't feel very plasticy. Long story short, we took them to a jeweller and had them valued, they were valued at £600 (almost $950)...bargain of the century I think!


Sounds like a great deal, would love to see pics. Were they the wild south sea pearls? Those are such treasures, I would love to get my hands on even 1 single wild pearl! As you can tell I am a big pearl enthusiast 


divantraining1 said:


> Pleasantly surprised.  My local thrift decided to put out a load of glasses today.  I went thru the bin and hit pay dirt.   1 pair of D&G, 1 pair Ray Ban(polarized), 2 pair of Prada, 1 pair of Valentino,  and but not least...Chanel(polarized). and only paid $1.90 a pair. An awesome day!


The mother load of glasses, you did good!


Pao9 said:


> Forgot to post my 2 bags!
> 
> Found  a YSL... forgot the name... As this amazing bottega. The ysl was $899 which I thought was absurd then I went back and it went to $300 and I asked for a discount so ended up $275. Not cheap but I love it! Taking it on its first international trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822327
> 
> 
> The bottega was $32! I knew it was special cause it was real python, when I got home I checked everything and it was all good!!! It actually retailed for $4,500!
> 
> View attachment 2822328
> View attachment 2822329
> View attachment 2822330
> View attachment 2822331


OMG Pao, that Bottega is divine!!! This means that whoever was selling it left with no more that $16 for it, unbelievable!! This is why I will not bring my stuff to BE any more. Heck of a deal you got there pretty Pao, enjoy it and don't listen to hubs. 
The first thing I hear when I find something good is "you are selling it, right?" lol "Not a chance" is usually the response.


drspock7 said:


> I found this BNWT Diane Von Furstenburg skirt at my local goodwill. Still has nordstrom tags on it .i got it about a year or so ago and never wore it. I have always been a fan of the brand but now with the show and the 40th anniversary of the wrap.....she's peeked my interest a little more.
> 
> This little baby was only $3
> 
> View attachment 2822387
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822388
> 
> 
> And you see how much it is used at this online consignment site
> View attachment 2822384


OMG such gorgeous piece and such a steal of a price. 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks - I know! the material is nicer than the cut LOL. I actually prefer when labels are removed - then the thrift store doesn't overcharge and like you said, we can tell
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  I've been pushing myself to get behind the camera again after being fat for a good 5 years - I have almost no pictures from the past few years. I was naturally thin as a child and thru my 20s - I was probably a size 2/4. My first pregnancy at 30 I only gained 22 lbs and I looked fantastic during and after. After my second pregnancy I went up to around a 6 but I still still looked good. That third pregnancy did me in. I went up to a size 10/12 and I was miserable. I was 36 and the weight just stuck. I totally lost myself (stopped talking to friends) and hid for a few years. I was 38 and I knew it was time for a big change. I had always promised myself that when I turned 40 I would look better than I did at 25.
> 
> After watching YEARS of infomercials for P90X and the like, I marched into Target and purchased a new DVD/Blueray player and the the Jillian Michael 90 day revolution and I stuck to it. After the 90 days I saw some changes and I was probably down 10 lbs so I did it again until I saw an infomercial for Hip Hop Abs and that's where I discovered Shaun T. He's so funny - so I decided to try T25 which is only 25 minutes a day, 6 days a week. That's where most of the weight came off. I did a solid 3 rounds and now I just do the gamma stage (it's alpha, beta & gamma) until I get a new program. Don't get me wrong, I try to eat clean (and less!) and most importantly I stopped eating kids leftovers. It's really not complicated but you have to really want to change. Every day is a struggle and I cheat left and right but it helps when I dress up, get out, and do my workout either first thing in the morning or before I go to bed. I'm learning you can still be a good mommy if you take a little time for yourself. I still have a good 20 lbs to go and progress is slow at this point but I'm not embarrassed about how I look anymore - so it's a good feeling.
> 
> Bottom line is you can do it. It's not easy or quick and it helps to start by making little changes. Babysteps. One day I looked around and saw that all the overweight girls from highschool got skinny and I realized - they just figured it out sooner. It's no secret. You have to diet and exercise for the rest of your life. That was the hardest thing for me to accept LOL. My metabolism isn't what it used to be and now I have to work for it. I guess I'm lucky, I'm sure there are some people who have to work harder - and yes I would look even better If I made more of an effort but I have three small kids and right now this is what I can do. Good luck! And yeah, I highly recommend T25
> I'm working on it!
> Thank you - everyones kind words are so encouraging
> 
> I'm a New Yorker - we laugh at the cold. We freeze our butts off for fashion LOL.


Thank you so much for this. I did some research and am currently bidding on a set of T25s on the bay right now. Seems so efficient and just what I need. So true about eating kid's leftovers and motivation being the only way to do this. 
Ok, let's make it happen!!


----------



## Cc1213

Best anniversary present ever!


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2823721
> 
> Best anniversary present ever!




Awwww, so sweet!  

I would be excited with this present too!  Many days of treasure hunting await......:Graucho:


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

magdalinka said:


> Thank you so much for this. I did some research and am currently bidding on a set of T25s on the bay right now. Seems so efficient and just what I need. So true about eating kid's leftovers and motivation being the only way to do this.
> Ok, let's make it happen!!




Just do it - you won't regret it! 30 minutes a day for yourself isn't a huge commitment and it will change your life. Good luck


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2823721
> 
> Best anniversary present ever!


 
What a great hubby! He knows you well 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of me wearing some of my recent thrift finds
> 
> When I spotted this vintage number in the thrift store I grabbed it even though it was a size too big. It's clearly a designer piece even though someone removed the label. The only tag reads size 38 - I'm guessing it's probably a US 6/8. Plus the previous owner moved the buttons over to make it larger so I'm going to have them shifted back so I can close it without it looking huge. The wool is lush and thick and the color is just wow. Did I mention it was only $15?!!
> 
> Not too long ago I shared this (probably 1980s - the giant shoulder pads were removed LOL) Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress that I thrifted for $15 - I wasn't kidding when I said it looked better on  The Tamara Mellon shoes were $55 at her sample sale (retail $99!) and the DVF bag ($41.50 from $395) and my bracelet were from the Rent the Runway sample sale.


 
Beautiful finds. Love the jacket! What a great pop of color


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here it is....my Barry Kieselstein-Cord bag! I love the alligator & the bag so much! This retailed for about $4k. Every detail is so fantastic. The alligator moves & the inside is lined in the softest leather with several great pockets. $20
















And my latest Bottega Veneta! I do not have any like this. It is made out of Veneta which is a water resistent fabric. $20


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is....my Barry Kieselstein-Cord bag! I love the alligator & the bag so much! This retailed for about $4k. Every detail is so fantastic. The alligator moves & the inside is lined in the softest leather with several great pockets. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823948
> View attachment 2823949
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823950
> View attachment 2823951
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823952
> 
> View attachment 2823953
> 
> View attachment 2823954
> 
> 
> And my latest Bottega Veneta! I do not have any like this. It is made out of Veneta which is a water resistent fabric. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823955
> View attachment 2823957
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823958



Beautiful bags but the BKC is fantastic!!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is....my Barry Kieselstein-Cord bag! I love the alligator & the bag so much! This retailed for about $4k. Every detail is so fantastic. The alligator moves & the inside is lined in the softest leather with several great pockets. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823948
> View attachment 2823949
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823950
> View attachment 2823951
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823952
> 
> View attachment 2823953
> 
> View attachment 2823954
> 
> 
> And my latest Bottega Veneta! I do not have any like this. It is made out of Veneta which is a water resistent fabric. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823955
> View attachment 2823957
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823958


Gorgeous bags, the alligator clasp is just so unique. Amazing finds!


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is....my Barry Kieselstein-Cord bag! I love the alligator & the bag so much! This retailed for about $4k. Every detail is so fantastic. The alligator moves & the inside is lined in the softest leather with several great pockets. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823948
> View attachment 2823949
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823950
> View attachment 2823951
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823952
> 
> View attachment 2823953
> 
> View attachment 2823954
> 
> 
> And my latest Bottega Veneta! I do not have any like this. It is made out of Veneta which is a water resistent fabric. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823955
> View attachment 2823957
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823958




Wow. The BV is incredible! Where did you find that gem?


----------



## ValentineNicole

I picked up this awesome yves saint laurent bag for $70!! I believe it's vintage but I don't know anything else about it. If anyone does please let me know!





It's quite large and pristine!


----------



## Tomsmom

Gorgeous!!


----------



## magdalinka

Guess who's husband just came home with a $3 authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the years.  that man. 
I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me. 
View attachment 2825044


----------



## soleilbrun

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally got around to taking some pics of me wearing some of my recent thrift finds
> 
> When I spotted this vintage number in the thrift store I grabbed it even though it was a size too big. It's clearly a designer piece even though someone removed the label. The only tag reads size 38 - I'm guessing it's probably a US 6/8. Plus the previous owner moved the buttons over to make it larger so I'm going to have them shifted back so I can close it without it looking huge. The wool is lush and thick and the color is just wow. Did I mention it was only $15?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too long ago I shared this (probably 1980s - the giant shoulder pads were removed LOL) Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress that I thrifted for $15 - I wasn't kidding when I said it looked better on  The Tamara Mellon shoes were $55 at her sample sale (retail $99!) and the DVF bag ($41.50 from $395) and my bracelet were from the Rent the Runway sample sale.



You look fantastic! Great buys.


----------



## heartoflove

magdalinka said:


> Guess who's husband just came home with a $3 authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the years.  that man.
> I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me.
> View attachment 2825044
> View attachment 2825045
> View attachment 2825047




Amazing!!! You're husband is definitely a keeper, lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Guess who's husband just came home with a $3 authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the years.  that man.
> I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me.
> View attachment 2825044
> View attachment 2825045
> View attachment 2825047



Congrats Magda!!


----------



## nailgirl70

magdalinka said:


> Guess who's husband just came home with a $3 authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the years.  that man.
> I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me.
> View attachment 2825044
> View attachment 2825045
> View attachment 2825047



That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Guess who's husband just came home with a $3 authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the years.  that man.
> I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me.
> View attachment 2825044
> View attachment 2825045
> View attachment 2825047




Wow! Your hubby did a fantastic job. Enjoy that baby


----------



## scbear00

magdalinka said:


> Guess who's husband just came home with a $3 authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the years.  that man.
> I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me.
> View attachment 2825044
> View attachment 2825045
> View attachment 2825047


Amazing!! I love the patina!


----------



## Cc1213

Nothing too special in the thrift world today. Found two brand new pairs of shoes. The first are Ann Taylor satin heels (made in Spain), and the second are navy Stuart Weitzman patent heels.

I'm really starting to like Stuart Weitzman shoes, so the second pair were very exciting to find


----------



## scbear00

Another awesome "Paws on the Pavement" event at my local consignment store (they have one every 4 months).  This time, I scored a practically new Retta Wolff Ligator bag (with db and tags), and a big pile of awesome designer items (lafayette coat, miu miu, phillip lim, philosophy, graham spencer, escada...sigh...love it).  The terms of the sale...everything is between $1 and $5!

Retta Wolff- $5









Silk vintage flowing blazer- $3





Philosophy by Alberta Ferretti- $3









Escada silk blouse- $1





Graham Spencer embellished blouse $1 + miu miu cardi $2





Also, scored a pair of my favorite shoes from STA's black friday sale- $59 after shipping


----------



## bexy

Does anyone know anything about a Waterman Paris handbag? As far as I know they only make pens.  The only thing similar I could find was this bag.  But the one I am looking at is a little different.  Just kind of wondering when it was made.


----------



## Raven3766

scbear00 said:


> Another awesome "Paws on the Pavement" event at my local consignment store (they have one every 4 months).  This time, I scored a practically new Retta Wolff Ligator bag (with db and tags), and a big pile of awesome designer items (lafayette coat, miu miu, phillip lim, philosophy, graham spencer, escada...sigh...love it).  The terms of the sale...everything is between $1 and $5!
> 
> 
> _SC I have a Retta Wolff as well. Love the Lanvins._


----------



## heymom

no multi quote here. I love it ALL&#10084;&#65039; 

The LV for $3 is amazing!!! Was it at a thrift store?


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

magdalinka said:


> Guess who's husband just came home with a $3 authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the years.  that man.
> I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me.
> View attachment 2825044
> View attachment 2825045
> View attachment 2825047




Wow! I would scream too haha


----------



## Cc1213

scbear00 said:


> Another awesome "Paws on the Pavement" event at my local consignment store (they have one every 4 months).  This time, I scored a practically new Retta Wolff Ligator bag (with db and tags), and a big pile of awesome designer items (lafayette coat, miu miu, phillip lim, philosophy, graham spencer, escada...sigh...love it).  The terms of the sale...everything is between $1 and $5!
> 
> Retta Wolff- $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk vintage flowing blazer- $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophy by Alberta Ferretti- $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escada silk blouse- $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graham Spencer embellished blouse $1 + miu miu cardi $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, scored a pair of my favorite shoes from STA's black friday sale- $59 after shipping




Those Lanvins look incredibly soft. Great haul.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> scbear00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another awesome "Paws on the Pavement" event at my local consignment store (they have one every 4 months).  This time, I scored a practically new Retta Wolff Ligator bag (with db and tags), and a big pile of awesome designer items (lafayette coat, miu miu, phillip lim, philosophy, graham spencer, escada...sigh...love it).  The terms of the sale...everything is between $1 and $5!
> 
> 
> _SC I have a Retta Wolff as well. Love the Lanvins._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scored!
Click to expand...


----------



## murt

scbear00 said:


> Another awesome "Paws on the Pavement" event at my local consignment store (they have one every 4 months).  This time, I scored a practically new Retta Wolff Ligator bag (with db and tags), and a big pile of awesome designer items (lafayette coat, miu miu, phillip lim, philosophy, graham spencer, escada...sigh...love it).  The terms of the sale...everything is between $1 and $5!
> 
> Silk vintage flowing blazer- $3



Wow I love that blazer - beautiful!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bexy said:


> Does anyone know anything about a Waterman Paris handbag? As far as I know they only make pens.  The only thing similar I could find was this bag.  But the one I am looking at is a little different.  Just kind of wondering when it was made.


 
I never knew they made more than pens either. I could not come up with anything other than the old listing you found. Very interesting. I would love to see a pic of your bag!



ValentineNicole said:


> I picked up this awesome yves saint laurent bag for $70!! I believe it's vintage but I don't know anything else about it. If anyone does please let me know!
> 
> It's quite large and pristine!


 
It looks huge. Very chic!



magdalinka said:


> Guess who's husband just came home with a $3 authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the years.  that man.
> I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me.
> View attachment 2825044
> View attachment 2825045
> View attachment 2825047


 
Wow, what a great hubby!



Cc1213 said:


> Nothing too special in the thrift world today. Found two brand new pairs of shoes. The first are Ann Taylor satin heels (made in Spain), and the second are navy Stuart Weitzman patent heels.
> 
> I'm really starting to like Stuart Weitzman shoes, so the second pair were very exciting to find
> View attachment 2825374
> View attachment 2825375
> View attachment 2825376
> View attachment 2825377


 
I have a few pair of Stuart Weitzman heels & they are pretty comfy. Great find!



scbear00 said:


> Another awesome "Paws on the Pavement" event at my local consignment store (they have one every 4 months).  This time, I scored a practically new Retta Wolff Ligator bag (with db and tags), and a big pile of awesome designer items (lafayette coat, miu miu, phillip lim, philosophy, graham spencer, escada...sigh...love it).  The terms of the sale...everything is between $1 and $5!
> 
> Retta Wolff- $5
> Silk vintage flowing blazer- $Philosophy by Alberta Ferretti- $3
> Escada silk blouse- $1Graham Spencer embellished blouse $1 + miu miu cardi $2
> Also, scored a pair of my favorite shoes from STA's black friday sale- $59 after shipping


 

Love everything! That Retta Wolff bag is gorgeous & I love Philosophy by Alberta Ferretti dresses!


----------



## heartoflove

scbear00 said:


> Another awesome "Paws on the Pavement" event at my local consignment store (they have one every 4 months).  This time, I scored a practically new Retta Wolff Ligator bag (with db and tags), and a big pile of awesome designer items (lafayette coat, miu miu, phillip lim, philosophy, graham spencer, escada...sigh...love it).  The terms of the sale...everything is between $1 and $5!
> 
> Retta Wolff- $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk vintage flowing blazer- $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philosophy by Alberta Ferretti- $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Escada silk blouse- $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graham Spencer embellished blouse $1 + miu miu cardi $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, scored a pair of my favorite shoes from STA's black friday sale- $59 after shipping




Love those Lanvins! Are they a mint green?
I agree they're super comfy. I got a pair in black for super cheap and I thrifted a pair of brown peep toe heels and I love them both!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have found some great stuff recently 

Gianni Versace dress (check out the leather sleeves with medusa clasps) $20




Moschino Cheap & Chic jacket $20. Gucci blouse $20




Ema Savahl handpainted & Swarovski crystal top. I read that the fabric and supple paint expand and contract with body shape and temperature, molding to flatter the figure. Lots of celebrities are fans. I found lots of Paris Hilton pics wearing her stuff. It may take a cocktail to get me brave enough to wear this out (sheer fabric under the paint)! $5


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I have found some great stuff recently
> 
> Gianni Versace dress (check out the leather sleeves with medusa clasps) $20
> View attachment 2826266
> View attachment 2826267
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic jacket $20. Gucci blouse $20
> View attachment 2826268
> View attachment 2826269
> 
> 
> Ema Savahl handpainted & Swarovski crystal top. I read that the fabric and supple paint expand and contract with body shape and temperature, molding to flatter the figure. Lots of celebrities are fans. I found lots of Paris Hilton pics wearing her stuff. It may take a cocktail to get me brave enough to wear this out (sheer fabric under the paint)! $5
> View attachment 2826270
> View attachment 2826271
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826272




That top is gorg


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Guess who's husband just came home with a $3 authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the years.  that man.
> I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me.
> View attachment 2825044
> View attachment 2825045
> View attachment 2825047



Wow he has a great eye!!!!



LuxeDeb said:


> I have found some great stuff recently
> 
> Gianni Versace dress (check out the leather sleeves with medusa clasps) $20
> View attachment 2826266
> View attachment 2826267
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic jacket $20. Gucci blouse $20
> View attachment 2826268
> View attachment 2826269
> 
> 
> Ema Savahl handpainted & Swarovski crystal top. I read that the fabric and supple paint expand and contract with body shape and temperature, molding to flatter the figure. Lots of celebrities are fans. I found lots of Paris Hilton pics wearing her stuff. It may take a cocktail to get me brave enough to wear this out (sheer fabric under the paint)! $5
> View attachment 2826270
> View attachment 2826271
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826272




Love anything versace!! So chic!


----------



## heartoflove

LuxeDeb said:


> I have found some great stuff recently
> 
> Gianni Versace dress (check out the leather sleeves with medusa clasps) $20
> View attachment 2826266
> View attachment 2826267
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic jacket $20. Gucci blouse $20
> View attachment 2826268
> View attachment 2826269
> 
> 
> Ema Savahl handpainted & Swarovski crystal top. I read that the fabric and supple paint expand and contract with body shape and temperature, molding to flatter the figure. Lots of celebrities are fans. I found lots of Paris Hilton pics wearing her stuff. It may take a cocktail to get me brave enough to wear this out (sheer fabric under the paint)! $5
> View attachment 2826270
> View attachment 2826271
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826272




Love the shade of blue in the Versace! And the simplicity is great. I'm so into sweater/sweatshirt dresses this season.   

Again failed attempts to thrift but found more penny finds at the Rack today!


----------



## MecoPoco

Cc1213 said:


> Those Lanvins look incredibly soft. Great haul.



Holy Moly!!!! I can't believe you found Lanvins!!! Where do you live?  I can't imagine finding anything like that in S Cal !!!!


----------



## MecoPoco

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is....my Barry Kieselstein-Cord bag! I love the alligator & the bag so much! This retailed for about $4k. Every detail is so fantastic. The alligator moves & the inside is lined in the softest leather with several great pockets. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823948
> View attachment 2823949
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823950
> View attachment 2823951
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823952
> 
> View attachment 2823953
> 
> View attachment 2823954
> 
> 
> And my latest Bottega Veneta! I do not have any like this. It is made out of Veneta which is a water resistent fabric. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823955
> View attachment 2823957
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823958



I'm in shock!  Do you all go to resale shops or garage sales???? I can't believe these finds... there's nothing here at all.... unless of course, you want to pay close to full retail at the consignment shops....


----------



## QueenOfReal

Yes, exactly. In Europe I dont know where to find these prices...


----------



## thekellybirkin

I got this Celine Paris wallet for $25.It's pure leather but there's a lot of stains/markings.

I was quoted by Colorwash to have it dyed to black for $80. not sure if I want to do that yet!


----------



## Cc1213

thekellybirkin said:


> I got this Celine Paris wallet for $25.It's pure leather but there's a lot of stains/markings.
> 
> I was quoted by Colorwash to have it dyed to black for $80. not sure if I want to do that yet!




I personally would be wary of dyeing it another color, but with black you may be safe. Tremendous steal, by the way!


----------



## sally.m

jorton said:


> So envious of everyone's finds! I miss thrifting in the US so much. I would find Lily Pulizter tops and J crew jeans for like $3. It's so easy to find good brands for cheap because the stores are so big and the staff just wants to get stuff out so they don't pay attention to brands or price.
> 
> I moved to the UK a few years ago and thrifting here is such a disappointment! The "thrift stores"(which are run by specific charities) are so tiny and the items they sell are pretty mediocre and the prices are so steep! I went to one the other day and almost everything was really old H&M or ASOS and they still wanted like £6 a piece! I saw an employee putting out a bunch of used Converse and priced them at £15 a pair!!! There are rarely hidden gems. If its a recognisable "high street" brand, like Zara or Topshop, they will price it higher. Even if the item is a few seasons old. It's crazy to me that people are paying these prices and there are people in the US finding Longchamps for $1.(so jealous btw)
> 
> Anyway, I will live vicariously through you ladies until I can get back to the US!!



Totally agree. I live in the  hope i will find a hermes scarf tucked away that someone didnt spot. I could be waiting a while!


----------



## jamamcg

Haven't shared in a while. As I got a full time job and now have very little spare time. I found this a few weeks ago. It was £34.99 which I was happy to pay as the RRP was £550. It's a bit big on, but I couldn't pass it up 






Also to share on the Harrods chat. I know they have extremely strict dress code for the staff. And had a strict dress code for customers, but is no longer enforced unless in extreme cases. Sadly for Raven there is no more Mr Harrods as Harrods is now owned by the Qatar royal family who bought the company for £1.5 billion


----------



## thekellybirkin

Cc1213 said:


> I personally would be wary of dyeing it another color, but with black you may be safe. Tremendous steal, by the way!


Thank You!

I'm still torn if I should pay thrice the amount just to have it dyed. Will try Leather Honey first and see what it can do. ^_^


----------



## TinksDelite

thekellybirkin said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I'm still torn if I should pay thrice the amount just to have it dyed. Will try Leather Honey first and see what it can do. ^_^


 
Have you checked out any of the the DIY dyeing threads? Some have had outstanding results on Balenciaga etc... I ordered the dye to try on a jacket that had color transfer but I haven't attempted it yet.

Here are some of the threads:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbag-...er-had-their-leather-handbag-dyed-381965.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...-enough-crazy-customization-on-my-320040.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/tano/restored-the-broke-down-minilisa-from-ebay-376129.html


----------



## Cc1213

Finally found the trench of my dreams! Even though it's large, and I'll have to sell &#128557;. I'll take more pics when I'm at home


----------



## QueenOfReal

O no, cant you bring it to a tailor? And the price was not 7.99 i assume lol


----------



## Cc1213

QueenOfReal said:


> O no, cant you bring it to a tailor? And the price was not 7.99 i assume lol




It was 7.99 . I think bringing it to a tailor may be too costly, but I hope this finds a great home!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Love the burberry


----------



## Cc1213

Let me apologize for the pictures today! My current place is really just a bachelor pad (luckily we are looking for a new house), so the lighting is awful and I have to model my finds on a steam cleaner &#128557;. 

I found this trench today - very exciting at 7.99


I also found this MK hamilton. I personally don't like the patent leather, but will sell this to someone who will like it!


Then, my mother found a burberry Oxford for me (yet, another bad picture). 



Overall, and exciting day for burberry finds!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Let me apologize for the pictures today! My current place is really just a bachelor pad (luckily we are looking for a new house), so the lighting is awful and I have to model my finds on a steam cleaner &#128557;.
> 
> I found this trench today - very exciting at 7.99
> View attachment 2828198
> 
> I also found this MK hamilton. I personally don't like the patent leather, but will sell this to someone who will like it!
> View attachment 2828199
> 
> Then, my mother found a burberry Oxford for me (yet, another bad picture).
> View attachment 2828200
> 
> 
> Overall, and exciting day for burberry finds!



Awesome!


----------



## skyqueen

Cc1213 said:


> Let me apologize for the pictures today! My current place is really just a bachelor pad (luckily we are looking for a new house), so the lighting is awful and I have to model my finds on a steam cleaner &#128557;.
> 
> I found this trench today - very exciting at 7.99
> View attachment 2828198
> 
> I also found this MK hamilton. I personally don't like the patent leather, but will sell this to someone who will like it!
> View attachment 2828199
> 
> Then, my mother found a burberry Oxford for me (yet, another bad picture).
> View attachment 2828200
> 
> 
> Overall, and exciting day for burberry finds!




WOW!
You really struck pay dirt!
Love the shirt!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Haven't shared in a while. As I got a full time job and now have very little spare time. I found this a few weeks ago. It was £34.99 which I was happy to pay as the RRP was £550. It's a bit big on, but I couldn't pass it up
> 
> View attachment 2827660
> 
> View attachment 2827661
> 
> 
> Also to share on the Harrods chat. I know they have extremely strict dress code for the staff. And had a strict dress code for customers, but is no longer enforced unless in extreme cases. Sadly for Raven there is no more Mr Harrods as Harrods is now owned by the Qatar royal family who bought the company for £1.5 billion


Like the trench; thanks for the Harrods info, so sad. Anytime I see Harrods I pick it up; something about the name.


----------



## LuxeDeb

MecoPoco said:


> I'm in shock!  Do you all go to resale shops or garage sales???? I can't believe these finds... there's nothing here at all.... unless of course, you want to pay close to full retail at the consignment shops....


 
I do the best at resale shops & then thrift shops. I wish I had time for garage sales & estate sales. If you live in or close to a big metropolitan city there are fancy, rich people that have stuff to get rid of! You just need to find out where it is going. *It has to go somewhere*. Some may go to ebay, but most does not. Start by using yelp for reviews, but also go in person. Check out websites & get on email lists- end of season sales can blow your mind. There are consignments/resale shops (some consign, others buy directly from people & that can make a difference in how much they sell it for). There are thrift shops (chains like Salvation Army & Goodwill, but you may find more designer stuff at small thrifts that are run by specific charities or clubs- look for ones benefiting women & children). I have come across & seen others post fantastic findings at garage sales & estate sales (estate sales usually lower the price of items each day until the end of the sale). And there are also swap meets in major cities (you donate stuff & walk away with either item per item donated or a bag full depending on the sale). You will find there are places that you consistently find bargains & others that are hit or miss (but when you hit you hit it big). Good luck!
(This mostly applies to the US. While traveling abroad- Italy, England, France, Germany, etc...the main area I find great designer deals is Paris.)



thekellybirkin said:


> I got this Celine Paris wallet for $25.It's pure leather but there's a lot of stains/markings.
> 
> I was quoted by Colorwash to have it dyed to black for $80. not sure if I want to do that yet!


 
Fantastic price! As someone mentioned I would try the DIY dye instead. So many people on here have had great luck. Many of the handbags threads touch on this.



jamamcg said:


> Haven't shared in a while. As I got a full time job and now have very little spare time. I found this a few weeks ago. It was £34.99 which I was happy to pay as the RRP was £550. It's a bit big on, but I couldn't pass it up
> 
> View attachment 2827660
> 
> View attachment 2827661
> 
> 
> Also to share on the Harrods chat. I know they have extremely strict dress code for the staff. And had a strict dress code for customers, but is no longer enforced unless in extreme cases. Sadly for Raven there is no more Mr Harrods as Harrods is now owned by the Qatar royal family who bought the company for £1.5 billion


 
Great find on the Belstaff jacket! Bigger is better tham smaller in jackets!



Cc1213 said:


> Let me apologize for the pictures today! My current place is really just a bachelor pad (luckily we are looking for a new house), so the lighting is awful and I have to model my finds on a steam cleaner &#55357;&#56877;.
> 
> I found this trench today - very exciting at 7.99
> View attachment 2828198
> 
> I also found this MK hamilton. I personally don't like the patent leather, but will sell this to someone who will like it!
> View attachment 2828199
> 
> Then, my mother found a burberry Oxford for me (yet, another bad picture).
> View attachment 2828200
> 
> 
> Overall, and exciting day for burberry finds!


 
Great Burberry finds! You should give the trench to your mom!


----------



## nerimanna

hi everyone! i enjoy looking through your amazing finds  i absolutely love thrift shopping! Isn't it literally a treasure hunt or what?!  keep 'em coming!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Latest treasures. I am soo excited with this Valentino dress! It is a little big, but at this price it is worth alterations 

Valentino silk dress $20




Balenciaga top $20




Issa London silk knit dress. $5
Interesting tidbit with all the Harrods & such talk- Kate Middleton used to wear a lot of Issa London, until Issa was purchased by Camilla Al-Fayed in 2011. Camilla is the sister of the late *Dodi Al-Fayed*, AKA *Princess Diana*'s boyfriend, who died in the same car crash that killed the beloved royal. Dodi's father, Mohamed Al-Fayed the previous owner of Harrod's, has also said some really terrible things about the royal family.  Kate's famous blue engagement dress was Issa.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You always get the best stuff - great finds!



LuxeDeb said:


> Latest treasures. I am soo excited with this Valentino dress! It is a little big, but at this price it is worth alterations
> 
> Valentino silk dress $20
> View attachment 2828662
> View attachment 2828663
> 
> 
> Balenciaga top $20
> View attachment 2828664
> View attachment 2828665
> 
> 
> Issa London silk knit dress. $5
> Interesting tidbit with all the Harrods & such talk- Kate Middleton used to wear a lot of Issa London, until Issa was purchased by Camilla Al-Fayed in 2011. Camilla is the sister of the late *Dodi Al-Fayed*, AKA *Princess Diana*'s boyfriend, who died in the same car crash that killed the beloved royal. Dodi's father, Mohamed Al-Fayed the previous owner of Harrod's, has also said some really terrible things about the royal family.  Kate's famous blue engagement dress was Issa.
> View attachment 2828666


----------



## MecoPoco

LuxeDeb said:


> I do the best at resale shops & then thrift shops. I wish I had time for garage sales & estate sales. If you live in or close to a big metropolitan city there are fancy, rich people that have stuff to get rid of! You just need to find out where it is going. *It has to go somewhere*. Some may go to ebay, but most does not. Start by using yelp for reviews, but also go in person. Check out websites & get on email lists- end of season sales can blow your mind. There are consignments/resale shops (some consign, others buy directly from people & that can make a difference in how much they sell it for). There are thrift shops (chains like Salvation Army & Goodwill, but you may find more designer stuff at small thrifts that are run by specific charities or clubs- look for ones benefiting women & children). I have come across & seen others post fantastic findings at garage sales & estate sales (estate sales usually lower the price of items each day until the end of the sale). And there are also swap meets in major cities (you donate stuff & walk away with either item per item donated or a bag full depending on the sale). You will find there are places that you consistently find bargains & others that are hit or miss (but when you hit you hit it big). Good luck!
> (This mostly applies to the US. While traveling abroad- Italy, England, France, Germany, etc...the main area I find great designer deals is Paris.)
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic price! As someone mentioned I would try the DIY dye instead. So many people on here have had great luck. Many of the handbags threads touch on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Great find on the Belstaff jacket! Bigger is better tham smaller in jackets!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Burberry finds! You should give the trench to your mom!



Amazing!  I'll have to find the time someday to do this!!! Right now, I am swamped with work.... my busy season.  It's cold everywhere and my website is jumping for the holidays. I'm shipping daily, and working 12 hours a day... it lasts until about January, and then things slow down a bit.  Maybe you heard about or seen my stuff ... HeatedMouse.com.  Gotta get back to work now.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## MecoPoco

LuxeDeb said:


> Latest treasures. I am soo excited with this Valentino dress! It is a little big, but at this price it is worth alterations
> 
> Valentino silk dress $20
> View attachment 2828662
> View attachment 2828663
> 
> 
> Balenciaga top $20
> View attachment 2828664
> View attachment 2828665
> 
> 
> Issa London silk knit dress. $5
> Interesting tidbit with all the Harrods & such talk- Kate Middleton used to wear a lot of Issa London, until Issa was purchased by Camilla Al-Fayed in 2011. Camilla is the sister of the late *Dodi Al-Fayed*, AKA *Princess Diana*'s boyfriend, who died in the same car crash that killed the beloved royal. Dodi's father, Mohamed Al-Fayed the previous owner of Harrod's, has also said some really terrible things about the royal family.  Kate's famous blue engagement dress was Issa.
> View attachment 2828666



So, you find these designer things at thrift or resale shops and then clean them up and put them on eBay? or do you keep them for yourself?  That Valentino dress is gorgeous....


----------



## MecoPoco

Cc1213 said:


> Let me apologize for the pictures today! My current place is really just a bachelor pad (luckily we are looking for a new house), so the lighting is awful and I have to model my finds on a steam cleaner &#128557;.
> 
> I found this trench today - very exciting at 7.99
> View attachment 2828198
> 
> I also found this MK hamilton. I personally don't like the patent leather, but will sell this to someone who will like it!
> View attachment 2828199
> 
> Then, my mother found a burberry Oxford for me (yet, another bad picture).
> View attachment 2828200
> 
> Overall, and exciting day for burberry finds!



WOWZA!!!! I can tell already... this could be addictive!  hahahaha.... great finds!


----------



## Cc1213

MecoPoco said:


> I'm in shock!  Do you all go to resale shops or garage sales???? I can't believe these finds... there's nothing here at all.... unless of course, you want to pay close to full retail at the consignment shops....




I stay away from consignment shops (unless it's my birthday), and stick strictly to thrift shops. Goodwill and arc are my favorite, but I also like independent stores as well. Also, while nicer areas often have nice items, some really run-down areas can have gems as well (I found chanel shoes at what I can the "ghetto" thrift shop).


----------



## MecoPoco

Cc1213 said:


> I stay away from consignment shops (unless it's my birthday), and stick strictly to thrift shops. Goodwill and arc are my favorite, but I also like independent stores as well. Also, while nicer areas often have nice items, some really run-down areas can have gems as well (I found chanel shoes at what I can the "ghetto" thrift shop).



I have friends who have furnished their entire homes from thrift stores.  I used to go more when I lived in the Midwest.  I think I'm going to start going again.... just for grins to see what 's available here in the desert.


----------



## Raven3766

I stopped at GW last night and the manager said she knew I was coming by. She told me I am about to put out jewelry. Well, I purchased this for $7. I think the stone is aquamarine, but not certain; it's a deep blue and it 14K.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141211_045311_zpsxk7es7tx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
A week ago, I went to one of my thrifts. The young lady told me, I have something with your name on it. She sold this to me for $12. It came with the strap.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141211_045433_zpsjzgkxod6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## magdalinka

heartoflove said:


> Amazing!!! You're husband is definitely a keeper, lol.





Tomsmom said:


> Congrats Magda!!





nailgirl70 said:


> That's awesome! Congrats!





Cc1213 said:


> Wow! Your hubby did a fantastic job. Enjoy that baby





scbear00 said:


> Amazing!! I love the patina!


Thank you goys 


Cc1213 said:


> Nothing too special in the thrift world today. Found two brand new pairs of shoes. The first are Ann Taylor satin heels (made in Spain), and the second are navy Stuart Weitzman patent heels.
> 
> I'm really starting to like Stuart Weitzman shoes, so the second pair were very exciting to find
> View attachment 2825374
> View attachment 2825375
> View attachment 2825376
> View attachment 2825377


Pretty pumps, and I love your Burberry trench, amazing find!


----------



## magdalinka

scbear00 said:


> Another awesome "Paws on the Pavement" event at my local consignment store (they have one every 4 months).  This time, I scored a practically new Retta Wolff Ligator bag (with db and tags), and a big pile of awesome designer items (lafayette coat, miu miu, phillip lim, philosophy, graham spencer, escada...sigh...love it).  The terms of the sale...everything is between $1 and $5!
> 
> Retta Wolff- $5
> 
> Silk vintage flowing blazer- $3
> Philosophy by Alberta Ferretti- $3
> Escada silk blouse- $1
> Graham Spencer embellished blouse $1 + miu miu cardi $2
> Also, scored a pair of my favorite shoes from STA's black friday sale- $59 after shipping


That bag is so gorgeous! 


heymom said:


> no multi quote here. I love it ALL&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> The LV for $3 is amazing!!! Was it at a thrift store?


Thank you. Yes, it was at the GW. hanging out in the genpop lol


Pinkerlygirl said:


> Wow! I would scream too haha





LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, what a great hubby!


Thank you 


LuxeDeb said:


> I have found some great stuff recently
> 
> Gianni Versace dress (check out the leather sleeves with medusa clasps) $20
> View attachment 2826266
> View attachment 2826267
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic jacket $20. Gucci blouse $20
> View attachment 2826268
> View attachment 2826269
> 
> 
> Ema Savahl handpainted & Swarovski crystal top. I read that the fabric and supple paint expand and contract with body shape and temperature, molding to flatter the figure. Lots of celebrities are fans. I found lots of Paris Hilton pics wearing her stuff. It may take a cocktail to get me brave enough to wear this out (sheer fabric under the paint)! $5
> View attachment 2826270
> View attachment 2826271
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826272


Love the Moschino jacket and what a unique find that Ema Savahl is, I bet it looks super sexy on.


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Latest treasures. I am soo excited with this Valentino dress! It is a little big, but at this price it is worth alterations
> 
> Valentino silk dress $20
> View attachment 2828662
> View attachment 2828663
> 
> 
> Balenciaga top $20
> View attachment 2828664
> View attachment 2828665
> 
> 
> Issa London silk knit dress. $5
> Interesting tidbit with all the Harrods & such talk- Kate Middleton used to wear a lot of Issa London, until Issa was purchased by Camilla Al-Fayed in 2011. Camilla is the sister of the late *Dodi Al-Fayed*, AKA *Princess Diana*'s boyfriend, who died in the same car crash that killed the beloved royal. Dodi's father, Mohamed Al-Fayed the previous owner of Harrod's, has also said some really terrible things about the royal family.  Kate's famous blue engagement dress was Issa.
> View attachment 2828666


Gorgeous Valentino! 


Raven3766 said:


> I stopped at GW last night and the manager said she knew I was coming by. She told me I am about to put out jewelry. Well, I purchased this for $7. I think the stone is aquamarine, but not certain; it's a deep blue and it 14K.
> http://
> 
> 
> A week ago, I went to one of my thrifts. The young lady told me, I have something with your name on it. She sold this to me for $12. It came with the strap.
> http://


Raven that blue stone is gorgeous!! It looks like blue topaz to me, aquamarines are usually not as dark. Love finding real gold at the thrifts


----------



## nerimanna

this would be my first time contributing to this thread but definitely won't be my last. i love shopping and i shop everywhere! best experiences have always been thrift. i'm always excited to score great brands but i like it too when i see different clothing lines from all over the world. this one is a Chinese brand and it's a metallic black & gold high waisted skirt that is very on-trend and festive. i paired it with a crop top and now, it looks like a one piece cut out dress. scored this one for equivalent US$3 not bad at all!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> this would be my first time contributing to this thread but definitely won't be my last. i love shopping and i shop everywhere! best experiences have always been thrift. i'm always excited to score great brands but i like it too when i see different clothing lines from all over the world. this one is a Chinese brand and it's a metallic black & gold high waisted skirt that is very on-trend and festive. i paired it with a crop top and now, it looks like a one piece cut out dress. scored this one for equivalent US$3 not bad at all!


 
Very cute! I like the way it looks like a one piece cut out dress!



Raven3766 said:


> I stopped at GW last night and the manager said she knew I was coming by. She told me I am about to put out jewelry. Well, I purchased this for $7. I think the stone is aquamarine, but not certain; it's a deep blue and it 14K.
> http://A week ago, I went to one of my thrifts. The young lady told me, I have something with your name on it. She sold this to me for $12. It came with the strap.
> http://


 
Wow! The necklace is gorgeous & that bag is fantastic! My Goodwill is nothing like that. It had been a while, so I stopped yesterday. Found a gorgeous pair of Lanvin shoes....for $200 



MecoPoco said:


> So, you find these designer things at thrift or resale shops and then clean them up and put them on eBay? or do you keep them for yourself?  That Valentino dress is gorgeous....


 
No, it is all for me and friends/family. For the stuff that does not fit - if it is nice enough to resell it is nice enough that someone else will be overjoyed with finding it at thrift, so I leave it for someone else. You all only hear about the stuff I get. You should see the stuff I pass on!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I stopped at GW last night and the manager said she knew I was coming by. She told me I am about to put out jewelry. Well, I purchased this for $7. I think the stone is aquamarine, but not certain; it's a deep blue and it 14K.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141211_045311_zpsxk7es7tx.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> A week ago, I went to one of my thrifts. The young lady told me, I have something with your name on it. She sold this to me for $12. It came with the strap.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141211_045433_zpsjzgkxod6.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]





That blue stone is gorgeous And love the bag!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I stopped at GW last night and the manager said she knew I was coming by. She told me I am about to put out jewelry. Well, I purchased this for $7. I think the stone is aquamarine, but not certain; it's a deep blue and it 14K.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141211_045311_zpsxk7es7tx.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> A week ago, I went to one of my thrifts. The young lady told me, I have something with your name on it. She sold this to me for $12. It came with the strap.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141211_045433_zpsjzgkxod6.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



I am at work right now, and the music in our waiting area is the "heart will go on" song from Titanic. Haha, you're beautiful new necklace totally fit with the music. It is absolutely breathtaking. I can't wait to see an outfit with that!


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> this would be my first time contributing to this thread but definitely won't be my last. i love shopping and i shop everywhere! best experiences have always been thrift. i'm always excited to score great brands but i like it too when i see different clothing lines from all over the world. this one is a Chinese brand and it's a metallic black & gold high waisted skirt that is very on-trend and festive. i paired it with a crop top and now, it looks like a one piece cut out dress. scored this one for equivalent US$3 not bad at all!




You look so cute! Great find!


----------



## MecoPoco

LuxeDeb said:


> Very cute! I like the way it looks like a one piece cut out dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The necklace is gorgeous & that bag is fantastic! My Goodwill is nothing like that. It had been a while, so I stopped yesterday. Found a gorgeous pair of Lanvin shoes....for $200
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is all for me and friends/family. For the stuff that does not fit - if it is nice enough to resell it is nice enough that someone else will be overjoyed with finding it at thrift, so I leave it for someone else. You all only hear about the stuff I get. You should see the stuff I pass on!



Well, I think it's great and a nice hobby, past time activity, and something fun all rolled into one!


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> Latest treasures. I am soo excited with this Valentino dress! It is a little big, but at this price it is worth alterations
> 
> Valentino silk dress $20
> View attachment 2828662
> View attachment 2828663
> 
> 
> Balenciaga top $20
> View attachment 2828664
> View attachment 2828665
> 
> ]



What a gorgeous Valentino dress!  I adore the style, the color and I know the materials are as yummy as they look



Raven3766 said:


> I stopped at GW last night and the manager said she knew I was coming by. She told me I am about to put out jewelry. Well, I purchased this for $7. I think the stone is aquamarine, but not certain; it's a deep blue and it 14K.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141211_045311_zpsxk7es7tx.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> A week ago, I went to one of my thrifts. The young lady told me, I have something with your name on it. She sold this to me for $12. It came with the strap.
> this would be my first time contributing to this thread but definitely won't be my last. i love shopping and i shop everywhere! best experiences have always been thrift. i'm always excited to score great brands but i like it too when i see different clothing lines from all over the world. this one is a Chinese brand and it's a metallic black & gold high waisted skirt that is very on-trend and festive. i paired it with a crop top and now, it looks like a one piece cut out dress. scored this one for equivalent US$3 not bad at all!




What a stunning look on you!  It does look like a dress and it looks like it was made for you



chowlover2 said:


> You look so cute! Great find!



Chow......I am enchanted with your new Christmas avatar!!  What a cutie pie!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Talbot Runhof "Voltaire" dress that I picked up last week. It still had the tag on and it retailed for $1400...and I got it for $13!


----------



## divantraining1

Oh my goodness,  I love it. Congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Talbot Runhof "Voltaire" dress that I picked up last week. It still had the tag on and it retailed for $1400...and I got it for $13!




That's beautiful!


----------



## MecoPoco

nerimanna said:


> this would be my first time contributing to this thread but definitely won't be my last. i love shopping and i shop everywhere! best experiences have always been thrift. i'm always excited to score great brands but i like it too when i see different clothing lines from all over the world. this one is a Chinese brand and it's a metallic black & gold high waisted skirt that is very on-trend and festive. i paired it with a crop top and now, it looks like a one piece cut out dress. scored this one for equivalent US$3 not bad at all!


Very cute!  Looks great on you!


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Talbot Runhof "Voltaire" dress that I picked up last week. It still had the tag on and it retailed for $1400...and I got it for $13!



Gorgeous!


----------



## nerimanna

chowlover2 said:


> You look so cute! Great find!


thank you! may the thrift fairies be with us always


----------



## nerimanna

MecoPoco said:


> Very cute!  Looks great on you!


thanks so much  have a great day and good luck with thrifting


----------



## nerimanna

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Talbot Runhof "Voltaire" dress that I picked up last week. It still had the tag on and it retailed for $1400...and I got it for $13!


amazing!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> I am at work right now, and the music in our waiting area is the "heart will go on" song from Titanic. Haha, you're beautiful new necklace totally fit with the music. It is absolutely breathtaking. I can't wait to see an outfit with that!


Thank you for the compliments on the necklace and handbag. I wore the necklace today and I think I will give my sis the Gucci. I have so many of them, it makes no sense to hoard them all.


----------



## divantraining1

A great two days A Fending tote for 17.00 dollars and a super cute Downey backpack for 20.00 LET US SHOP SMART AND WELL! Should I keep.the Fendi, or pass it on. Would be a great rainy day bag... input needed.  Thanks in advance


----------



## MecoPoco

nerimanna said:


> thanks so much  have a great day and good luck with thrifting



As soon as things slow down for me (after the holidays) I'm going to try poking my nose into some of the thrift shops here.  I'm in Southern California.  There are several shops here, and many of them have very high prices... I'm not sure where this road will lead me, but I hope someday I can post pictures here, too!


----------



## ValentineNicole

divantraining1 said:


> A great two days A Fending tote for 17.00 dollars and a super cute Downey backpack for 20.00 LET US SHOP SMART AND WELL! Should I keep.the Fendi, or pass it on. Would be a great rainy day bag... input needed.  Thanks in advance



Love the Fendi tote!!!


----------



## Cc1213

divantraining1 said:


> A great two days A Fending tote for 17.00 dollars and a super cute Downey backpack for 20.00 LET US SHOP SMART AND WELL! Should I keep.the Fendi, or pass it on. Would be a great rainy day bag... input needed.  Thanks in advance




I LOVE the fendi! Keep!


----------



## divantraining1

Thanks so much for the input.   Love you guys.


----------



## divantraining1

They just keep putting stuff out!!! 2012 LONG CHAMP CROC TOTE $4.90


----------



## divantraining1

Thank you!!! Longchamp!!!&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## hannah.hewi.

divantraining1 said:


> Thank you!!! Longchamp!!!&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


Love this! First time posting in here, found a PLAY by comme des garçons wool sweater for 1.50$ yesterday. Had a small hole that's currently being mended and will post pictures when I pick it up on sunday!


----------



## divantraining1

That's awesome!!!! Keep us posted. CONGRATS!


----------



## divantraining1

And completely forgot about the Camille Zarsky snakeskin I got to go with it.  SCORE!!! TOTAL PURCHASE 12.00 DOLLARS&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


----------



## authenticplease

divantraining1 said:


> And completely forgot about the Camille Zarsky snakeskin I got to go with it.  SCORE!!! TOTAL PURCHASE 12.00 DOLLARS&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;



Beautiful find..... I adore the color!  And what a fantastic combo they make!!


----------



## divantraining1

Thanks for letting me know  you're awesome.  It's a keeper combo.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I'm obsessed with that green! Congrats!!



divantraining1 said:


> And completely forgot about the Camille Zarsky snakeskin I got to go with it.  SCORE!!! TOTAL PURCHASE 12.00 DOLLARS&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;




Thanks guys! It's so to find something amazing that actually fits  It always kills me to find things that are too big - that I have to leave behind.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Talbot Runhof "Voltaire" dress that I picked up last week. It still had the tag on and it retailed for $1400...and I got it for $13!





chowlover2 said:


> That's beautiful!





Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous!





nerimanna said:


> amazing!


----------



## divantraining1

Sooooo pretty. Enjoy


----------



## Tomsmom

divantraining1 said:


> And completely forgot about the Camille Zarsky snakeskin I got to go with it. SCORE!!! TOTAL PURCHASE 12.00 DOLLARS&#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56474;


 
Amazing scores!  Good for you!


----------



## Raven3766

divantraining1 said:


> Thank you!!! Longchamp!!!&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


Thank you Longchamp for sure! Nice....


----------



## Raven3766

divantraining1 said:


> A great two days A Fending tote for 17.00 dollars and a super cute Downey backpack for 20.00 LET US SHOP SMART AND WELL! Should I keep.the Fendi, or pass it on. Would be a great rainy day bag... input needed.  Thanks in advance


Fendi is always a keeper, love it!


----------



## divantraining1

Thanks for your input. She's already up on the shelf. &#128525;&#128521;


----------



## divantraining1

Thanks guys, can't wait to take the Longchamp combo out for a spin next week


----------



## chowlover2

divantraining1 said:


> Thank you!!! Longchamp!!!&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;




Gorgeous!&#128525;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

The day I found my amazing orange thrifted coat I also found this wool cape for $20. It's a vintage Gloverall (an English brand) and it has a fun plaid lining. Current similar Gloverall styles go for $300-500. I got this hat a year or two ago at the Eugenia Kim sample sale - before pom pom hats were all the rage LOL.








Closeup of my vintage leather and fur trimmed Halston thrifted gloves - pretty sure they were around $10. They really don't make things like they used to. The sweater peeking thru is my $15 Rag and Bone refurb from the Rack.


----------



## divantraining1

I'm in love with everything! Awesome cape. I'm on a hunt for one now. You look amazing.


----------



## LexielLoveee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> The day I found my amazing orange thrifted coat I also found this wool cape for $20. It's a vintage Gloverall (an English brand) and it has a fun plaid lining. Current similar Gloverall styles go for $300-500. I got this hat a year or two ago at the Eugenia Kim sample sale - before pom pom hats were all the rage LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of my vintage leather and fur trimmed Halston thrifted gloves - pretty sure they were around $10. They really don't make things like they used to. The sweater peeking thru is my $15 Rag and Bone refurb from the Rack.




Love the cape gorg!


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> The day I found my amazing orange thrifted coat I also found this wool cape for $20. It's a vintage Gloverall (an English brand) and it has a fun plaid lining. Current similar Gloverall styles go for $300-500. I got this hat a year or two ago at the Eugenia Kim sample sale - before pom pom hats were all the rage LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of my vintage leather and fur trimmed Halston thrifted gloves - pretty sure they were around $10. They really don't make things like they used to. The sweater peeking thru is my $15 Rag and Bone refurb from the Rack.


Love the outfit; I wish I could find nice leather gloves, those are beautiful. I have a vintage cape, but it is short; a long one would be nice.


----------



## Raven3766

Questions ladies, I purchased a vintage Saks Fifth Avenue ....I believe Alligator handbag. Do you think it is alligator or embossed? I'm not certain. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141214_090806_zps7jhf8fa8.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141214_090839_zpskflsqvk4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

Also, I found a Alviero Martini handbag for $7. I sold two and wish that I had not, because I truly love the bag.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141213_224008-1_zps3celbyle.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nerimanna

shoppinggalnyc said:


> The day I found my amazing orange thrifted coat I also found this wool cape for $20. It's a vintage Gloverall (an English brand) and it has a fun plaid lining. Current similar Gloverall styles go for $300-500. I got this hat a year or two ago at the Eugenia Kim sample sale - before pom pom hats were all the rage LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of my vintage leather and fur trimmed Halston thrifted gloves - pretty sure they were around $10. They really don't make things like they used to. The sweater peeking thru is my $15 Rag and Bone refurb from the Rack.


love the cape and the gloves!


----------



## nerimanna

sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop. 

there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out


----------



## kcarmona

nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out




WHOA! Now THATS a find! What a gorgeous dress, congrats!


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> The day I found my amazing orange thrifted coat I also found this wool cape for $20. It's a vintage Gloverall (an English brand) and it has a fun plaid lining. Current similar Gloverall styles go for $300-500. I got this hat a year or two ago at the Eugenia Kim sample sale - before pom pom hats were all the rage LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of my vintage leather and fur trimmed Halston thrifted gloves - pretty sure they were around $10. They really don't make things like they used to. The sweater peeking thru is my $15 Rag and Bone refurb from the Rack.


 
Love the cape and those gloves are divine!




nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out


 
That dress is stunning!  Awesome find!


----------



## heymom

Raven that necklace is gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That dress is amazing! Don't snip it - I like the drama of the sash draping in the back.



nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out



Thanks guys 



Tomsmom said:


> Love the cape and those gloves are divine!





nerimanna said:


> love the cape and the gloves!




it's funny b/c I was just thinking I need a short one LOL



Raven3766 said:


> Love the outfit; I wish I could find nice leather gloves, those are beautiful. I have a vintage cape, but it is short; a long one would be nice.





LexielLoveee said:


> Love the cape gorg!


----------



## heymom

I found a LV this w/e at the holiday street market in Chicago but can't get it authenticated because it was not bought online. Very frustrating &#55357;&#56875;


----------



## skyqueen

Tomsmom said:


> Love the cape and those gloves are divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is stunning!  Awesome find!




Lovely!


----------



## skyqueen

nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out




OMG...that dress looks like it was made for you!


----------



## nerimanna

shoppinggalnyc said:


> That dress is amazing! Don't snip it - I like the drama of the sash draping in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's funny b/c I was just thinking I need a short one LOL


thank you! i will take your advice. it does make it more unique!


----------



## nerimanna

skyqueen said:


> OMG...that dress looks like it was made for you!


thank you! i got lucky  have a great day!


----------



## nerimanna

kcarmona said:


> WHOA! Now THATS a find! What a gorgeous dress, congrats!


thank you so much  have a great day!


----------



## nerimanna

Tomsmom said:


> Love the cape and those gloves are divine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That dress is stunning!  Awesome find!


thank you!  i love sharing and seeing amazing finds here at this forum  we rock!


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out




What a stunning dress!


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out


I'm in love with your dress!


----------



## LuxeDeb

divantraining1 said:


> A great two days A Fending tote for 17.00 dollars and a super cute Downey backpack for 20.00 LET US SHOP SMART AND WELL! Should I keep.the Fendi, or pass it on. Would be a great rainy day bag... input needed.  Thanks in advance



Great Fendi tote! Definitely keep. Totes are so handy.



divantraining1 said:


> And completely forgot about the Camille Zarsky snakeskin I got to go with it.  SCORE!!! TOTAL PURCHASE 12.00 DOLLARS&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;



Cute snakeskin bag. Love the color of the Longchamp. Soo pretty!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> The day I found my amazing orange thrifted coat I also found this wool cape for $20. It's a vintage Gloverall (an English brand) and it has a fun plaid lining. Current similar Gloverall styles go for $300-500. I got this hat a year or two ago at the Eugenia Kim sample sale - before pom pom hats were all the rage.
> 
> Closeup of my vintage leather and fur trimmed Halston thrifted gloves - pretty sure they were around $10. They really don't make things like they used to. The sweater peeking thru is my $15 Rag and Bone refurb from the Rack.



Adorable ensemble! Love capes & gloves. Those Halston gloves are TDF!



Raven3766 said:


> Questions ladies, I purchased a vintage Saks Fifth Avenue ....I believe Alligator handbag. Do you think it is alligator or embossed? I'm not certain.



Gorgeous bag! I hope it's real. It's hard to tell from a pic. Sometimes you also need the "touch test!"



Raven3766 said:


> Also, I found a Alviero Martini handbag for $7. I sold two and wish that I had not, because I truly love the bag.



What a cool bag! I'm glad you found another after having sellers remorse!



nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out



Omg! That is a fabulous dress! It is a crime that something that high end & gorgeous ends up at thrift, but when I get those finds I feel like I'm saving them. Save the couture everyone!!


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Talbot Runhof "Voltaire" dress that I picked up last week. It still had the tag on and it retailed for $1400...and I got it for $13!


Stunning dress! The silk on that looks so luxurious and rich. 


divantraining1 said:


> Thank you!!! Longchamp!!!&#128154;&#128154;&#128154;


What an amazing steal of a bag! Congrats 


nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out


Stunning piece! Very exciting when something like this slips past the managers 


LuxeDeb said:


> No, it is all for me and friends/family. For the stuff that does not fit - if it is nice enough to resell it is nice enough that someone else will be overjoyed with finding it at thrift, so I leave it for someone else. You all only hear about the stuff I get. You should see the stuff I pass on!


This! I used to pick up everything with a designer name on it but things have changed a lot over my thrifting years. Now I leave a lot of great things behind, knowing that whoever finds it next will be very excited to have it. I guess I am boosting my thrift karma lol.


----------



## magdalinka

Found this beautiful authentic Tiffany and co necklace today $20. It's 925 silver and I believe it has been discontinued. My second thrifted tiffany, so happy!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Found this beautiful authentic Tiffany and co necklace today $20. It's 925 silver and I believe it has been discontinued. My second thrifted tiffany, so happy!
> 
> View attachment 2833847
> View attachment 2833848




Gorgeous!


----------



## wildfury

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is....my Barry Kieselstein-Cord bag! I love the alligator & the bag so much! This retailed for about $4k. Every detail is so fantastic. The alligator moves & the inside is lined in the softest leather with several great pockets. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823948
> View attachment 2823949
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823950
> View attachment 2823951
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823952
> 
> View attachment 2823953
> 
> View attachment 2823954
> 
> 
> And my latest Bottega Veneta! I do not have any like this. It is made out of Veneta which is a water resistent fabric. $20
> 
> View attachment 2823955
> View attachment 2823957
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823958



That alligator bag is so wonderful!



magdalinka said:


> Guess who's husband just came home with a $3  authentic Louis Vuitton Speedy 25. It was made in USA January 1993. It  has seen better days and I will be cleaning it up as best I can. Hubs  has a really good eye and has found me quite a few treasures over the  years.  that man.
> I could not stop screaming when he showed it to me.
> View attachment 2825044
> View attachment 2825045
> View attachment 2825047



Wow!!  You've had such great luck this year.  Congrats.



scbear00 said:


> Another awesome "Paws on the Pavement" event at  my local consignment store (they have one every 4 months).  This time, I  scored a practically new Retta Wolff Ligator bag (with db and tags),  and a big pile of awesome designer items (lafayette coat, miu miu,  phillip lim, philosophy, graham spencer, escada...sigh...love it).  The  terms of the sale...everything is between $1 and $5!
> 
> Retta Wolff- $5
> 
> 
> 
> Silk vintage flowing blazer- $3
> 
> 
> Philosophy by Alberta Ferretti- $3
> 
> 
> 
> Escada silk blouse- $1
> 
> 
> Graham Spencer embellished blouse $1 + miu miu cardi $2
> 
> 
> Also, scored a pair of my favorite shoes from STA's black friday sale- $59 after shipping



Wow, great finds!  I really like that purse.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Talbot Runhof "Voltaire" dress that I picked up last week. It still had  the tag on and it retailed for $1400...and I got it for $13!



That dress looks great on you!  I saw one of your recent posts where  you said you wanted to lose 20 pounds...I can't imagine where it would  come off!  I thought you already looked quite slim in all of the  pictures you've posted .



nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine  paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google  despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the  thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out



Beautiful dress!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Found this beautiful authentic Tiffany and co necklace today $20. It's 925 silver and I believe it has been discontinued. My second thrifted tiffany, so happy!
> 
> View attachment 2833847
> View attachment 2833848


very lucky! nice one!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Right? Without it it's just another strapless dress. Or wear it with the sash a few times and then snip it out in a couple years when you need a change.



nerimanna said:


> thank you! i will take your advice. it does make it more unique!



Thank you 


LuxeDeb said:


> Adorable ensemble! Love capes & gloves. Those Halston gloves are TDF!



I'm the same way - I edit so much more these days.


magdalinka said:


> This! I used to pick up everything with a designer name on it but things have changed a lot over my thrifting years. Now I leave a lot of great things behind, knowing that whoever finds it next will be very excited to have it. I guess I am boosting my thrift karma lol.



Thank you - my blessing is that I've always looked 20 lbs lighter than I am - I guess I have heavy bones or something LOL. I'm 5'5" and right now I'm a 4/6 and 145 lbs (I was just under 200 at my max). I got married at 123 lbs and I was probably a size 2/4. I've accepted I'm probably never going to be that small again (gave away all my 2's years ago) but I need some more toning. I've been collecting vintage designer pieces for most of my life and I have a wardrobe waiting for me in my basement. Every so often I pull out a piece and I can't even begin to share joy when I discover it fits again. It's a slow process but I see progress so I'm happy. 



wildfury said:


> That dress looks great on you!  I saw one of your recent posts where  you said you wanted to lose 20 pounds...I can't imagine where it would  come off!  I thought you already looked quite slim in all of the  pictures you've posted .


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Found this beautiful authentic Tiffany and co necklace today $20. It's 925 silver and I believe it has been discontinued. My second thrifted tiffany, so happy!
> 
> View attachment 2833847
> View attachment 2833848


 
That is adorable! I don't remember seeing that piece, so I don't know when it was from. I love it though!


----------



## QueenOfReal

Beautiful finds! ! I found a mandarina duck bag today for 3eur but the leather was cracked beyond repair....


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Found this beautiful authentic Tiffany and co necklace today $20. It's 925 silver and I believe it has been discontinued. My second thrifted tiffany, so happy!
> 
> View attachment 2833847
> View attachment 2833848



Love it magda!!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Found this beautiful authentic Tiffany and co necklace today $20. It's 925 silver and I believe it has been discontinued. My second thrifted tiffany, so happy!
> 
> View attachment 2833847
> View attachment 2833848


Magda, that is soooo sweet!!!


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> sharing another great find today. a celine paris velvet strapless dress. i cant find any information from google despite care tags and label attached but I got this at about $10 at the thrift shop.
> 
> there's this really long sash/tie w/c i think is completely unnecessary and will probably snip it out




That's gorgeous! I love the sash!


----------



## magdalinka

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!





wildfury said:


> Wow!!  You've had such great luck this year.  Congrats.





nerimanna said:


> very lucky! nice one!





LuxeDeb said:


> That is adorable! I don't remember seeing that piece, so I don't know when it was from. I love it though!





Tomsmom said:


> Love it magda!!





Raven3766 said:


> Magda, that is soooo sweet!!!


Thank you lovelies  I believe it's from about 8-10 years ago.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have soo many goodies to share with you all! Here are a few recent finds 

Chanel skirt (excuse the Lacroix hanger. I just grabbed what was handy) $20




Roberto Cavalli silk kimono top $20




Red Valentino dress $5. Marc by Marc Jacobs velvet dress (purchased at different thrift shop, otherwise it would have been much cheaper!) $7.50




Chanel knit pants $20


----------



## LexielLoveee

LuxeDeb said:


> I have soo many goodies to share with you all! Here are a few recent finds
> 
> Chanel skirt (excuse the Lacroix hanger. I just grabbed what was handy) $20
> View attachment 2836392
> View attachment 2836393
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli silk kimono top $20
> View attachment 2836394
> View attachment 2836395
> 
> 
> Red Valentino dress $5. Marc by Marc Jacobs velvet dress (purchased at different thrift shop, otherwise it would have been much cheaper!) $7.50
> View attachment 2836397
> View attachment 2836398
> 
> 
> Chanel knit pants $20
> View attachment 2836399
> 
> View attachment 2836400




Congrats !!! Love the Chanel buttons!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I have soo many goodies to share with you all! Here are a few recent finds
> 
> Chanel skirt (excuse the Lacroix hanger. I just grabbed what was handy) $20
> View attachment 2836392
> View attachment 2836393
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli silk kimono top $20
> View attachment 2836394
> View attachment 2836395
> 
> 
> Red Valentino dress $5. Marc by Marc Jacobs velvet dress (purchased at different thrift shop, otherwise it would have been much cheaper!) $7.50
> View attachment 2836397
> View attachment 2836398
> 
> 
> Chanel knit pants $20
> View attachment 2836399
> 
> View attachment 2836400


 
Love the Cavalli!!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> I have soo many goodies to share with you all! Here are a few recent finds
> 
> Chanel skirt (excuse the Lacroix hanger. I just grabbed what was handy) $20
> View attachment 2836392
> View attachment 2836393
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli silk kimono top $20
> View attachment 2836394
> View attachment 2836395
> 
> 
> Red Valentino dress $5. Marc by Marc Jacobs velvet dress (purchased at different thrift shop, otherwise it would have been much cheaper!) $7.50
> View attachment 2836397
> View attachment 2836398
> 
> 
> Chanel knit pants $20
> View attachment 2836399
> 
> View attachment 2836400




Absolutely love that floral Valentino dress and who can say no to a $20 Chanel?


----------



## magdalinka

Found this hand painted Michaela Frey (of Frey Wille) enamel bracelet for $2.


----------



## divantraining1

Loving all of the great deals. The clothing is above and beyond, and jelly about the tiffany&eco. Is anyone finding great stuff in Md? I need to revamp my wardrobe? Thanks in advance &#9996;&#65039;&#128151;


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> I have soo many goodies to share with you all! Here are a few recent finds
> 
> Chanel skirt (excuse the Lacroix hanger. I just grabbed what was handy) $20
> View attachment 2836392
> View attachment 2836393
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli silk kimono top $20
> View attachment 2836394
> View attachment 2836395
> 
> 
> Red Valentino dress $5. Marc by Marc Jacobs velvet dress (purchased at different thrift shop, otherwise it would have been much cheaper!) $7.50
> View attachment 2836397
> View attachment 2836398
> 
> 
> Chanel knit pants $20
> View attachment 2836399
> 
> View attachment 2836400




Nice finds! I found the same chanel pants once!!



magdalinka said:


> Found this beautiful authentic Tiffany and co necklace today $20. It's 925 silver and I believe it has been discontinued. My second thrifted tiffany, so happy!
> 
> View attachment 2833847
> View attachment 2833848




Amazing! I've never had luck with jewelry! Great eye!


----------



## TinksDelite

magdalinka said:


> Found this hand painted Michaela Frey (of Frey Wille) enamel bracelet for $2.
> 
> View attachment 2837323
> View attachment 2837322



Your post made me think.. there has been a very similar bracelet at my favorite GW for the last couple of weeks.. mixed in with the costume/junk jewelry. So I stopped in first thing this morning & sure enough!!!! $2.25


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Found this hand painted Michaela Frey (of Frey Wille) enamel bracelet for $2.
> 
> View attachment 2837323
> View attachment 2837322





TinksDelite said:


> Your post made me think.. there has been a very similar bracelet at my favorite GW for the last couple of weeks.. mixed in with the costume/junk jewelry. So I stopped in first thing this morning & sure enough!!!! $2.25



Nice finds.....I love enameled bracelets!!


----------



## Raven3766

Found a Mulberry wallet today for $2. It needs conditioning and it's a deep red...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141220_195033_zpsw6gjdmmc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141220_195049_zpsgjcl1tpc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> Found a Mulberry wallet today for $2. It needs conditioning and it's a deep red...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20141220_195033_zpsw6gjdmmc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20141220_195049_zpsgjcl1tpc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




This is beautiful! I found a mulberry wallet but at $50, didn't take it home. I would suggest dying it to mask those scratches. I'm in the process of dying my balenciaga that was an off white and turned yellowish into white. Not an easy job but I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> This is beautiful! I found a mulberry wallet but at $50, didn't take it home. I would suggest dying it to mask those scratches. I'm in the process of dying my balenciaga that was an off white and turned yellowish into white. Not an easy job but I'll let you know how it turns out!


I am going to try conditioning first. The pictures with flash makes it seem worse than what it is. I will repost after conditioning. Can wait to see your dye job, I bet it will turn out great!


----------



## magdalinka

TinksDelite said:


> Your post made me think.. there has been a very similar bracelet at my favorite GW for the last couple of weeks.. mixed in with the costume/junk jewelry. So I stopped in first thing this morning & sure enough!!!! $2.25


Who would have thought! Congrats, glad I could inspire . I learned about their jewelry here, I think Frey Wille designs and makes enamel bracelets for Hermes. I searched online and some of the new items are selling for crazy money. I'll take mine for $2.
Yours looks lovely and one of a kind. 


Raven3766 said:


> Found a Mulberry wallet today for $2. It needs conditioning and it's a deep red...
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Cute wallet,  love me the Mulberry leather. Perhaps some leather CPR will fix up those scratches.


----------



## divantraining1

Congrats!


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Found this beautiful authentic Tiffany and co necklace today $20. It's 925 silver and I believe it has been discontinued. My second thrifted tiffany, so happy!
> 
> View attachment 2833847
> View attachment 2833848




What a beautiful necklace!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Found a Mulberry wallet today for $2. It needs conditioning and it's a deep red...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20141220_195033_zpsw6gjdmmc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20141220_195049_zpsgjcl1tpc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Gorgeous, conditioning will cover a multitude of sins.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, conditioning will cover a multitude of sins.


Thanks ladies, I will try CPR and see what happens; let you know.


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi! Does anyone know something about Chanel bags? There is one in my local consignment store and they do not accept returns. These are few pics of the bag. $300.


----------



## TinksDelite

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know something about Chanel bags? There is one in my local consignment store and they do not accept returns. These are few pics of the bag. $300.
> View attachment 2839011
> View attachment 2839012
> View attachment 2839013



It looks good to me; does the sticker have a X scoring through it?


----------



## Tuuli35

TinksDelite said:


> It looks good to me; does the sticker have a X scoring through it?




I think so, you can see it a bit on the picture too.


----------



## TinksDelite

Tuuli35 said:


> I think so, you can see it a bit on the picture too.



Should be good then... It's been awhile since I've been in the Chanel forum (they priced me out) so I'm assuming they won't authenticate 'private sales' anymore?


----------



## Tuuli35

TinksDelite said:


> Should be good then... It's been awhile since I've been in the Chanel forum (they priced me out) so I'm assuming they won't authenticate 'private sales' anymore?




no 
Thank you!


----------



## magdalinka

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know something about Chanel bags? There is one in my local consignment store and they do not accept returns. These are few pics of the bag. $300.
> View attachment 2839011
> View attachment 2839012
> View attachment 2839013


I am no expert but it looks authentic to me. For ease of your mind you could spend $7 and authenticate it.


----------



## Tuuli35

magdalinka said:


> I am no expert but it looks authentic to me. For ease of your mind you could spend $7 and authenticate it.


Thank you! These are only pics I have, did not dare to take too many in the store, not sure if these are enough for authentiction. But the more I compare the pics I see in internet (fashionphile etc. ) with the bag I saw, I think it is probably authentic. Ony thing what is bothering me is that the stiching on the sides didnt always line up. I have seen my fair share of fake Chanels in thrift stores and this is not one of them.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! These are only pics I have, did not dare to take too many in the store, not sure if these are enough for authentiction. But the more I compare the pics I see in internet (fashionphile etc. ) with the bag I saw, I think it is probably authentic. Ony thing what is bothering me is that the stiching on the sides didnt always line up. I have seen my fair share of fake Chanels in thrift stores and this is not one of them.



That is one beautiful medallion bag! It looks great!


----------



## Tuuli35

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That is one beautiful medallion bag! It looks great!




Yes it is but I have decided not to buy it. The seller claims it to be authentic but I am not 100% sure it's real. Checked the Yoogis Chanel serial number guide online and there is s mismatch - if I look how the sticker looks like then serial number should begin with 7 not with 6. As they don't have returns, I decided to let it go.


----------



## LisaK026

I found this on a local On-line sale. Cast Iron. $40


----------



## jamamcg

LisaK026 said:


> I found this on a local On-line sale. Cast Iron. $40




I like it. Must be quite heavy. Love the art nouveau lady at the bottom


----------



## nerimanna

LisaK026 said:


> I found this on a local On-line sale. Cast Iron. $40


very nice! i wonder what history it holds  i've only recently fell in love with antique-collecting w/c surprised me because i would think i would be a little bit older when i would. i am astounded by the craftsmanship, value and history it holds. the older it is, the better! i just found this vintage cigar holder, English-made high quality pewter silver-plate,  somehow lost in a surplus store for about $2. the thrill of the hunt doesn't just end with the purchase since i am enjoying learning new information and educating myself about the item and it's history. thank goodness information is readily available in the internet. 

my dream is to someday find a museum-worthy piece at thrift price!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tuuli35 said:


> Yes it is but I have decided not to buy it. The seller claims it to be authentic but I am not 100% sure it's real. Checked the Yoogis Chanel serial number guide online and there is s mismatch - if I look how the sticker looks like then serial number should begin with 7 not with 6. As they don't have returns, I decided to let it go.


 
So you think this one was issued in 2003 instead of 2002? The medallion bag has been reissued so many times I cannot give you an answer on that. You could probably research color & slight styling variations online to know. It looks good to me & $300 is a steal, but I think you should pay to have it authenticated. The consignment shops I use authenticate & guarantee authenticity, even though they are all sales final, if it was fake I have no doubt I could get my money back.



LisaK026 said:


> I found this on a local On-line sale. Cast Iron. $40


 
Gorgeous!



TinksDelite said:


> Your post made me think.. there has been a very similar bracelet at my favorite GW for the last couple of weeks.. mixed in with the costume/junk jewelry. So I stopped in first thing this morning & sure enough!!!! $2.25


 
Wow! 2 gals finding Frey Wille bracelets! Such a great bracelet.



Raven3766 said:


> Found a Mulberry wallet today for $2. It needs conditioning and it's a deep red...


 
Beautiful! The leather looks so soft. I bet you can give it a little TLC to bring it back to life!



magdalinka said:


> Found this hand painted Michaela Frey (of Frey Wille) enamel bracelet for $2.
> 
> View attachment 2837323
> View attachment 2837322


 
So pretty! What a great find. I am just amazed at your jewelry finds!



nerimanna said:


> very nice! i wonder what history it holds  i've only recently fell in love with antique-collecting w/c surprised me because i would think i would be a little bit older when i would. i am astounded by the craftsmanship, value and history it holds. the older it is, the better! i just found this vintage cigar holder, English-made high quality pewter silver-plate,  somehow lost in a surplus store for about $2. the thrill of the hunt doesn't just end with the purchase since i am enjoying learning new information and educating myself about the item and it's history. thank goodness information is readily available in the internet.
> 
> my dream is to someday find a museum-worthy piece at thrift price!


 
What a handsome piece!


----------



## Tuuli35

LuxeDeb said:


> So you think this one was issued in 2003 instead of 2002? The medallion bag has been reissued so many times I cannot give you an answer on that. You could probably research color & slight styling variations online to know. It looks good to me & $300 is a steal, but I think you should pay to have it authenticated. The consignment shops I use authenticate & guarantee authenticity, even though they are all sales final, if it was fake I have no doubt I could get my money back.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! 2 gals finding Frey Wille bracelets! Such a great bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The leather looks so soft. I bet you can give it a little TLC to bring it back to life!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! What a great find. I am just amazed at your jewelry finds!
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome piece!




I found this guide in Internet http://www.yoogiscloset.com/authenticate/chanel and when I checked it then the sticker looked like similar to the one which they used later and number should begin with 7 not 6. Now I re-read it again too and get even more confused. The manager was very clear on returns, she said that they will not take it back even if authentication service says it's fake.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tuuli35 said:


> I found this guide in Internet http://www.yoogiscloset.com/authenticate/chanel and when I checked it then the sticker looked like similar to the one which they used later and number should begin with 7 not 6. Now I re-read it again too and get even more confused. The manager was very clear on returns, she said that they will not take it back even if authentication service says it's fake.


 

The stickers are identical from 2000 to now. They went to 8 digits in 2005. Prior to that they were 7 digits. The first two serial #s identify the year it was manufactured. Perhaps you were looking at the color of the bag underneath the sheer part of the sticker & not noticing the stickers were the same.

I would be concerned that she was so adamant about not taking it back if an authentication service says it was fake. That makes me wonder it they sometimes carry fakes & sometimes get lucky with real ones, but do not do any research. She should have been saying we authenticate it & there is no way a service will say it is fake, yadda yadda!


----------



## Tuuli35

LuxeDeb said:


> The stickers are identical from 2000 to now. They went to 8 digits in 2005. Prior to that they were 7 digits. The first two serial #s identify the year it was manufactured. Perhaps you were looking at the color of the bag underneath the sheer part of the sticker & not noticing the stickers were the same.
> 
> I would be concerned that she was so adamant about not taking it back if an authentication service says it was fake. That makes me wonder it they sometimes carry fakes & sometimes get lucky with real ones, but do not do any research. She should have been saying we authenticate it & there is no way a service will say it is fake, yadda yadda!




I know for sure they have sold fake twice - one Tory Burch and one MBMJ, as I bought them.


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> The stickers are identical from 2000 to now. They went to 8 digits in 2005. Prior to that they were 7 digits. The first two serial #s identify the year it was manufactured. Perhaps you were looking at the color of the bag underneath the sheer part of the sticker & not noticing the stickers were the same.
> 
> I would be concerned that she was so adamant about not taking it back if an authentication service says it was fake. That makes me wonder it they sometimes carry fakes & sometimes get lucky with real ones, but do not do any research. She should have been saying we authenticate it & there is no way a service will say it is fake, yadda yadda!


I agree with you. The cereal # looks that way because of the black leather background.


----------



## JOODLZ

CONGRATULATIONS...to everyone on their wonderful finds! 
I haven't posted in awhile, but I've continued to find shopping to be therapeutic...gets me out of the house when it's toooo quiet.

Drum roll please...everyone sit down! I've checked yet another HG bag off my list with a 1988 Ghurka No. 94 Bistro bag ...for $18 (yes!). I've been dreaming of a Ghurka for a long time and I was shocked beyond belief to find it in a charity shop I rarely visit...audible gasp big time!

Happy Holidays to all my Thrifty Friends!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> CONGRATULATIONS...to everyone on their wonderful finds!
> I haven't posted in awhile, but I've continued to find shopping to be therapeutic...gets me out of the house when it's toooo quiet.
> 
> Drum roll please...everyone sit down! I've checked yet another HG bag off my list with a 1988 Ghurka No. 94 Bistro bag ...for $18 (yes!). I've been dreaming of a Ghurka for a long time and I was shocked beyond belief to find it in a charity shop I rarely visit...audible gasp big time!
> 
> Happy Holidays to all my Thrifty Friends!


Good for you! I have 3 Ghurka's. I was going to sell one but I can't let go. They are very nice bags and your bag is sensational!!! Congrat's!


----------



## Madame Fer

My friend sold me a Louis Vuitton bag this year, few years old but in GREAT condition (with receipts and all and I know it's aauthentic) with third of the price it was worth. She didn't want me paying more and had moved on to another brand on handbags herself. You can imagine how happy I was. Almost felt ashamed to pay so little but it wasn't like I was ripping her off or something cause she knew what she was doing. So I can sleep my nights without quilty  

But have to say: I'm in awe of your finds and a little bit (or maybe a lot) jealous!  Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## jellyv

LuxeDeb said:


> Wow! 2 gals finding* Frey Wille *bracelets! Such a great bracelet.



Michaela Frey is not the same as, or even like, Frey Wille products. That said, these are lovely finds on their own.


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> Also, I found a Alviero Martini handbag for $7. I sold two and wish that I had not, because I truly love the bag.
> http://



Cute bag.


----------



## Tuuli35

Tuuli35 said:


> I know for sure they have sold fake twice - one Tory Burch and one MBMJ, as I bought them.


To clarify - I am not carrying either of them


----------



## magdalinka

jellyv said:


> Michaela Frey is not the same as, or even like, Frey Wille products. That said, these are lovely finds on their own.


A quick wiki search revealed that the company Frey Wille was actually founded by Michaela Frey.


----------



## jellyv

True, but "Frey Wille" makes vastly higher-end products compared to the pieces by M Frey.  

To topic, the finds were lovely.


----------



## skyqueen

TinksDelite said:


> Your post made me think.. there has been a very similar bracelet at my favorite GW for the last couple of weeks.. mixed in with the costume/junk jewelry. So I stopped in first thing this morning & sure enough!!!! $2.25




A steal, Tink...gorgeous for summer!


----------



## Tuuli35

magdalinka said:


> Found this hand painted Michaela Frey (of Frey Wille) enamel bracelet for $2.
> 
> View attachment 2837323
> View attachment 2837322




It is very pretty! I found one by the same designer some time ago and it very well made.


----------



## skyqueen

JOODLZ said:


> CONGRATULATIONS...to everyone on their wonderful finds!
> I haven't posted in awhile, but I've continued to find shopping to be therapeutic...gets me out of the house when it's toooo quiet.
> 
> Drum roll please...everyone sit down! I've checked yet another HG bag off my list with a 1988 Ghurka No. 94 Bistro bag ...for $18 (yes!). I've been dreaming of a Ghurka for a long time and I was shocked beyond belief to find it in a charity shop I rarely visit...audible gasp big time!
> 
> Happy Holidays to all my Thrifty Friends!




Just a classic...terrific (and rare) find!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.


----------



## LexielLoveee

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.




Nice!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Good for you! I have 3 Ghurka's. I was going to sell one but I can't let go. They are very nice bags and your bag is sensational!!! Congrat's!



Thanks...I'm thrilled to have this one!


----------



## JOODLZ

skyqueen said:


> Just a classic...terrific (and rare) find!



Thanks! BTW...love your signature line 



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.



WOW...well done!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...I'm thrilled to have this one!


Isn't it great when you finally spot the one thing you have been waiting on!


----------



## Raven3766

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.


Wow! Great deals! How exciting!!!!


----------



## QueenOfReal

Is a 250 euro for a  2012 speedy 35 damier considered a bargain?


----------



## Tomsmom

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.


 
Awesome haul!


----------



## authenticplease

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.



What a sweet find!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

QueenOfReal said:


> Is a 250 euro for a  2012 speedy 35 damier considered a bargain?




Yes, that's a good deal!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.




I'm in love with the Gucci bag!!! Amazing score


----------



## QueenOfReal

Pinkerlygirl said:


> Yes, that's a good deal!



Thank you!  Wasnt sure until I saw the prices on ebay, oh my..


----------



## LuxeDeb

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.


 
Love the vintage designer triple score! They look like they are in amazing condition!



JOODLZ said:


> CONGRATULATIONS...to everyone on their wonderful finds!
> I haven't posted in awhile, but I've continued to find shopping to be therapeutic...gets me out of the house when it's toooo quiet.
> 
> Drum roll please...everyone sit down! I've checked yet another HG bag off my list with a 1988 Ghurka No. 94 Bistro bag ...for $18 (yes!). I've been dreaming of a Ghurka for a long time and I was shocked beyond belief to find it in a charity shop I rarely visit...audible gasp big time!
> 
> Happy Holidays to all my Thrifty Friends!


 
Very nice! Congrats on checking another off your list!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are a few more recent finds. This has been a stellar year for designer clothes! The Bottega Veneta bustier & Giambattista Valli cardigan retailed for around $2000 each. The others closer to $1000 each.



Etro silk knit top $7.50........................................... Bottega Veneta leather trim bustier $20.




Giambattista silk knit cardi $20.........................................  Blumarine knit cardi $20




Moschino Cheap & Chic dress (I like it without the belt too) $20


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few more recent finds. This has been a stellar year for designer clothes! The Bottega Veneta bustier & Giambattista Valli cardigan retailed for around $2000 each. The others closer to $1000 each.
> 
> 
> 
> Etro silk knit top $7.50........................................... Bottega Veneta leather trim bustier $20.
> View attachment 2841332
> View attachment 2841331
> 
> 
> Giambattista silk knit cardi $20......................................... Blumarine knit cardi $20
> View attachment 2841334
> View attachment 2841333
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic dress (I like it without the belt too) $20
> View attachment 2841335
> View attachment 2841336


 

Those cardigans are gorgeous!


----------



## TinksDelite

I wanted to take a moment and wish all my fellow thrifters a wonderful holiday season!  The only place where I can share that I asked for Goodwill gift cards for Christmas and not get a side eye!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few more recent finds. This has been a stellar year for designer clothes! The Bottega Veneta bustier & Giambattista Valli cardigan retailed for around $2000 each. The others closer to $1000 each.
> 
> 
> 
> Etro silk knit top $7.50........................................... Bottega Veneta leather trim bustier $20.
> View attachment 2841332
> View attachment 2841331
> 
> 
> Giambattista silk knit cardi $20.........................................  Blumarine knit cardi $20
> View attachment 2841334
> View attachment 2841333
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic dress (I like it without the belt too) $20
> View attachment 2841335
> View attachment 2841336


The Bottega and Blumarine tops are very pretty. Best clothes finds as always!


----------



## magdalinka

Dear thrifty tPFFs, as a great tradition on this thread, please share your top 5 finds of the past year. Preferably with pics. I had a great year and am currently mentally picking my top 5 that includes Chanel, Hermes and Tiffany. 
Have safe and happy holidays!


----------



## Tuuli35

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love the bucket bag - so on trend right now!



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.



I'm a little obsessed with that bustier 



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few more recent finds. This has been a stellar year for designer clothes! The Bottega Veneta bustier & Giambattista Valli cardigan retailed for around $2000 each. The others closer to $1000 each.
> 
> 
> 
> Etro silk knit top $7.50........................................... Bottega Veneta leather trim bustier $20.
> View attachment 2841332
> View attachment 2841331
> 
> 
> Giambattista silk knit cardi $20.........................................  Blumarine knit cardi $20
> View attachment 2841334
> View attachment 2841333
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic dress (I like it without the belt too) $20
> View attachment 2841335
> View attachment 2841336


----------



## heymom

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.




Very nice!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few more recent finds. This has been a stellar year for designer clothes! The Bottega Veneta bustier & Giambattista Valli cardigan retailed for around $2000 each. The others closer to $1000 each.
> 
> 
> 
> Etro silk knit top $7.50........................................... Bottega Veneta leather trim bustier $20.
> View attachment 2841332
> View attachment 2841331
> 
> 
> Giambattista silk knit cardi $20.........................................  Blumarine knit cardi $20
> View attachment 2841334
> View attachment 2841333
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic dress (I like it without the belt too) $20
> View attachment 2841335
> View attachment 2841336


Love, love, love everything!!!


----------



## Raven3766

I wanted to wish my PFF's Happy Holidays; may your day be filled with friends, family and love. Have an exceptional day!:rockettes::xtree:


----------



## LuxeDeb

Merry Christmas, everyone! :santawave:


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Happy holidays! 

Picked up a few fun pieces last week 

This colorful Karen Millen dress was marked 50% off, paid $12.50 







This Narciso Rodriguez was just $20 so I grabbed it even though it was way too big. I still can't locate the collection but it looks like some of his 90s pieces. I've since taken it to a tailor and it's much better now but still not as tight as I'd like. I'm going to wait before I have it redone.  






My daughter modeling my newly thrifted $20 fur collar. I believe it's rabbit fur but I'm not sure. It's a very 70's cut and it has hooks so I know it came off a coat - I spent an hour looking for it when I found the collar but I just couldn't find it  I have a feeling it was from an awesome camel coat.


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few more recent finds. This has been a stellar year for designer clothes! The Bottega Veneta bustier & Giambattista Valli cardigan retailed for around $2000 each. The others closer to $1000 each.
> 
> 
> 
> Etro silk knit top $7.50........................................... Bottega Veneta leather trim bustier $20.
> View attachment 2841332
> View attachment 2841331
> 
> 
> Giambattista silk knit cardi $20.........................................  Blumarine knit cardi $20
> View attachment 2841334
> View attachment 2841333
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic dress (I like it without the belt too) $20
> View attachment 2841335
> View attachment 2841336




Gorgeous!


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Happy holidays!
> 
> Picked up a few fun pieces last week
> 
> This colorful Karen Millen dress was marked 50% off, paid $12.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Narciso Rodriguez was just $20 so I grabbed it even though it was way too big. I still can't locate the collection but it looks like some of his 90s pieces. I've since taken it to a tailor and it's much better now but still not as tight as I'd like. I'm going to wait before I have it redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter modeling my newly thrifted $20 fur collar. I believe it's rabbit fur but I'm not sure. It's a very 70's cut and it has hooks so I know it came off a coat - I spent an hour looking for it when I found the collar but I just couldn't find it  I have a feeling it was from an awesome camel coat.




You find the best dresses! Such luck


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks  I thrift the way I shop - I focus on dresses and coats then I check out shoes. I typically don't have much luck with accessories in my area (even knockoffs gets crazy marked up). I pretty much stopped with tops and bottoms because then I can't find anything to match - a dress is a whole outfit  Plus tops tend to show the most wear. Most people barely wear their fancy coats and dresses so I scoop them up 



Cc1213 said:


> You find the best dresses! Such luck


----------



## DizzyFairy

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.



Great haul

Love that fendi bucket bag


----------



## DizzyFairy

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Happy holidays!
> 
> Picked up a few fun pieces last week
> 
> This colorful Karen Millen dress was marked 50% off, paid $12.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Narciso Rodriguez was just $20 so I grabbed it even though it was way too big. I still can't locate the collection but it looks like some of his 90s pieces. I've since taken it to a tailor and it's much better now but still not as tight as I'd like. I'm going to wait before I have it redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter modeling my newly thrifted $20 fur collar. I believe it's rabbit fur but I'm not sure. It's a very 70's cut and it has hooks so I know it came off a coat - I spent an hour looking for it when I found the collar but I just couldn't find it  I have a feeling it was from an awesome camel coat.



Your DD is a great model!


----------



## nerimanna

Happy holiday my fellow thrift queens! Great finds everyone! I went thrifting today and got some clothes... (converted US$5.5 each)


L-R

Lanvin for H&M one shoulder ruffled dress, Zara combi dress and Stella McCartney floral organza dress





H&M white peplum, Hoss Intropia floral dress and Vero Moda peach maxi dress


----------



## nerimanna

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Happy holidays!
> 
> Picked up a few fun pieces last week
> 
> This colorful Karen Millen dress was marked 50% off, paid $12.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Narciso Rodriguez was just $20 so I grabbed it even though it was way too big. I still can't locate the collection but it looks like some of his 90s pieces. I've since taken it to a tailor and it's much better now but still not as tight as I'd like. I'm going to wait before I have it redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter modeling my newly thrifted $20 fur collar. I believe it's rabbit fur but I'm not sure. It's a very 70's cut and it has hooks so I know it came off a coat - I spent an hour looking for it when I found the collar but I just couldn't find it  I have a feeling it was from an awesome camel coat.


i love the narcisco r slip dress and the fur stole! it's hot where i live so i can only appreciate winter fashion on everyone else


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty tPFFs, as a great tradition on this thread, please share your top 5 finds of the past year. Preferably with pics. I had a great year and am currently mentally picking my top 5 that includes Chanel, Hermes and Tiffany.
> Have safe and happy holidays!


My top 5 secondhand bargains are the following (mostly handbags):

Top 1: LV Can Can boots
2: LV Altair clutch





3: Chanel vintage flap





4: Zagliani python bag





5: Prada bauletto bag


----------



## Pao9

nerimanna said:


> Happy holiday my fellow thrift queens! Great finds everyone! I went thrifting today and got some clothes... (converted US$5.5 each)
> 
> 
> L-R
> 
> Lanvin for H&M one shoulder ruffled dress, Zara combi dress and Stella McCartney floral organza dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M white peplum, Hoss Intropia floral dress and Vero Moda peach maxi dress




I love the stella and lanvin dress!! Amazing prices!!! 



nerimanna said:


> My top 5 secondhand bargains are the following (mostly handbags):
> 
> 
> 
> Top 1: LV Can Can boots
> 
> 2: LV Altair clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3: Chanel vintage flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4: Zagliani python bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5: Prada bauletto bag




Love all your finds!! Were they from consignment stores or thrift stores?


----------



## nerimanna

Pao9 said:


> I love the stella and lanvin dress!! Amazing prices!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your finds!! Were they from consignment stores or thrift stores?


Thank you! They were all online purchases from preloved sellers


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> Happy holiday my fellow thrift queens! Great finds everyone! I went thrifting today and got some clothes... (converted US$5.5 each)
> 
> 
> L-R
> 
> Lanvin for H&M one shoulder ruffled dress, Zara combi dress and Stella McCartney floral organza dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M white peplum, Hoss Intropia floral dress and Vero Moda peach maxi dress




That Maxi dress is heavenly! What a beautiful summer dress that will be


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks  I thrift the way I shop - I focus on dresses and coats then I check out shoes. I typically don't have much luck with accessories in my area (even knockoffs gets crazy marked up). I pretty much stopped with tops and bottoms because then I can't find anything to match - a dress is a whole outfit  Plus tops tend to show the most wear. Most people barely wear their fancy coats and dresses so I scoop them up




Took a page out of your book, and found an absolutely gorgeous Missoni dress. I'll post pics soon


----------



## LexielLoveee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Happy holidays!
> 
> Picked up a few fun pieces last week
> 
> This colorful Karen Millen dress was marked 50% off, paid $12.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Narciso Rodriguez was just $20 so I grabbed it even though it was way too big. I still can't locate the collection but it looks like some of his 90s pieces. I've since taken it to a tailor and it's much better now but still not as tight as I'd like. I'm going to wait before I have it redone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter modeling my newly thrifted $20 fur collar. I believe it's rabbit fur but I'm not sure. It's a very 70's cut and it has hooks so I know it came off a coat - I spent an hour looking for it when I found the collar but I just couldn't find it  I have a feeling it was from an awesome camel coat.




Love the fur!


----------



## wildfury

LuxeDeb said:


> I have soo many goodies to share with you all! Here are a few recent finds
> 
> Chanel skirt (excuse the Lacroix hanger. I just grabbed what was handy) $20
> View attachment 2836392
> View attachment 2836393
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli silk kimono top $20
> View attachment 2836394
> View attachment 2836395
> 
> 
> Red Valentino dress $5. Marc by Marc Jacobs velvet dress (purchased at different thrift shop, otherwise it would have been much cheaper!) $7.50
> View attachment 2836397
> View attachment 2836398
> 
> 
> Chanel knit pants $20
> View attachment 2836399
> 
> View attachment 2836400



Wow, you make finding Chanel seem easy .



LisaK026 said:


> I found this on a local On-line sale. Cast Iron. $40



Beautiful mirror!



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Found all 3 bags for 4.95 each with additional 25% off. Will post more pics later.



With a dustbag too!  Those are great finds!



Madame Fer said:


> My friend sold me a Louis Vuitton bag this  year, few years old but in GREAT condition (with receipts and all and I  know it's aauthentic) with third of the price it was worth. She didn't  want me paying more and had moved on to another brand on handbags  herself. You can imagine how happy I was. Almost felt ashamed to pay so  little but it wasn't like I was ripping her off or something cause she  knew what she was doing. So I can sleep my nights without quilty
> 
> But have to say: I'm in awe of your finds and a little bit (or maybe a lot) jealous!  Happy holidays everyone!



Congrats!  I wouldn't feel ashamed...that's what friends are for .  Plus, I'm sure you'll return the favour in other ways.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Happy holidays!
> 
> Picked up a few fun pieces last week
> 
> This colorful Karen Millen dress was marked 50% off, paid $12.50
> 
> 
> 
> This Narciso Rodriguez was just $20 so I grabbed it even though it was  way too big. I still can't locate the collection but it looks like some  of his 90s pieces. I've since taken it to a tailor and it's much better  now but still not as tight as I'd like. I'm going to wait before I have  it redone.
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter modeling my newly thrifted $20 fur collar. I believe it's  rabbit fur but I'm not sure. It's a very 70's cut and it has hooks so I  know it came off a coat - I spent an hour looking for it when I found  the collar but I just couldn't find it  I have a feeling it was from  an awesome camel coat.



The narciso rodriguez dress is beautiful!



nerimanna said:


> My top 5 secondhand bargains are the following (mostly handbags):
> 
> Top 1: LV Can Can boots
> 2: LV Altair clutch
> 
> 
> 3: Chanel vintage flap
> 
> 
> 4: Zagliani python bag
> 
> 
> 5: Prada bauletto bag



WOW it's been a good year for you!  I'm dying to know the prices if you're willing to share!  Those boots are exquisite...



nerimanna said:


> Happy holiday my fellow thrift queens! Great  finds everyone! I went thrifting today and got some clothes...  (converted US$5.5 each)
> 
> 
> L-R
> 
> Lanvin for H&M one shoulder ruffled dress, Zara combi dress and Stella McCartney floral organza dress
> 
> 
> H&M white peplum, Hoss Intropia floral dress and Vero Moda peach maxi dress



That Stella McCartney dress is beautiful!  I love the peach maxi dress too...I have the same one in white!


----------



## wildfury

Recent finds...not as exciting as everyone else's, but here they are :



​ ​ Moschino jeans - Jean jacket/blazer:  $7.50​ Tadashi Shoji - Blue satin and beaded lace sheath dress:  $7.50 (RSP:  $422)​
I have to take the Tadashi dress in a bit...and lose some weight to get into the Moschino .  Most of the Moschino I find is really campy or vintage, so I'm happy to have something modern.






NWT Silk scarf print dress:  $7.50 
Bird dress:  $2.50






Anyone else always buy vintage skins when they see them?  $3.50 and $4.

This dress I just bought because I thought the print was neat...it looked vintage to me, but it's actually modern.  They're still for sale online now!  Got it for $4.








​ ​ It even has a cat on a cloud!
​ 



Also got this fully beaded dress for $10.  It's heavy!






It's completely form fitting.  Most of the ones I see have huge shoulder pads, or are just shapeless.  It does seem too fancy for me to wear anywhere, but I just had to have it!​


----------



## misskris03

Love the Moschino jacket and the kitteh dress! 

Last week I found a mint Missoni sweatercoat for 25.00 (even had extra buttons in the pocket) and a mint St. John cardigan for 45.00. This week I bought some black repettos for 35.00 and a longchamp denim bag for 28.00. None of it was *super cheap* (except the missoni, which was ridiculous), but far better than retail or even ebay, so I'm happy.


----------



## TinksDelite

Since my closets are bulging from thrifting, I've started to expand my horizons.  I picked up this (60'S?), Kent Coffey French Provincial nightstand for $10.  I swear I had this set when I was young, I'll have to ask my mom.... Yellowed & dirty!  after scrubbing it, I grabbed a can of tiffany blue spray paint and a bottle silver craft paint.. I may be hooked!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

LOVE these! I'm a sucker for a beautiful dress.



nerimanna said:


> Happy holiday my fellow thrift queens! Great finds everyone! I went thrifting today and got some clothes... (converted US$5.5 each)
> 
> L-R
> 
> Lanvin for H&M one shoulder ruffled dress, Zara combi dress and Stella McCartney floral organza dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M white peplum, Hoss Intropia floral dress and Vero Moda peach maxi dress



Thank you - and i know the feeling - I'm so jealous of everyone who can wear anything summery right now.


nerimanna said:


> i love the narcisco r slip dress and the fur stole! it's hot where i live so i can only appreciate winter fashion on everyone else



Can't wait to see!


Cc1213 said:


> Took a page out of your book, and found an absolutely gorgeous Missoni dress. I'll post pics soon



Thanks!


LexielLoveee said:


> Love the fur!



Thanks!


wildfury said:


> The narciso rodriguez dress is beautiful!



Are you kidding? These are great! I love vintage dresses like the fun print and the beaded number is amazing! 


wildfury said:


> Recent finds...not as exciting as everyone else's, but here they are :
> 
> NWT Silk scarf print dress:  $7.50
> Bird dress:  $2.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else always buy vintage skins when they see them?  $3.50 and $4.
> 
> This dress I just bought because I thought the print was neat...it looked vintage to me, but it's actually modern.  They're still for sale online now!  Got it for $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ ​ It even has a cat on a cloud!
> 
> Also got this fully beaded dress for $10.  It's heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's completely form fitting.  Most of the ones I see have huge shoulder pads, or are just shapeless.  It does seem too fancy for me to wear anywhere, but I just had to have it!​


----------



## Cc1213

Hi friends! I spent Xmas with my sister in MN, and could not resist doing a little treasure hunting. I picked up these two items:



Nanette Lepore navy blazer - 10.99


Missoni Dress - 19.99

On another note: I cannot wait to move out of our dark condo...my pictures never do justice to the items I find!! 

I hope everyone had a great holiday


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> LOVE these! I'm a sucker for a beautiful dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - and i know the feeling - I'm so jealous of everyone who can wear anything summery right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? These are great! I love vintage dresses like the fun print and the beaded number is amazing!




Hehe, the cat shirt is awesome!


----------



## nerimanna

TinksDelite said:


> Since my closets are bulging from thrifting, I've started to expand my horizons.  I picked up this (60'S?), Kent Coffey French Provincial nightstand for $10.  I swear I had this set when I was young, I'll have to ask my mom.... Yellowed & dirty!  after scrubbing it, I grabbed a can of tiffany blue spray paint and a bottle silver craft paint.. I may be hooked!


beautiful!!!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> That Maxi dress is heavenly! What a beautiful summer dress that will be


thank you! the maxi dress is quite dressy and formal when it is worn. i was hoping i could wear it casually but I don't think i can get away with it


----------



## sunnyflies

TinksDelite said:


> Since my closets are bulging from thrifting, I've started to expand my horizons.  I picked up this (60'S?), Kent Coffey French Provincial nightstand for $10.  I swear I had this set when I was young, I'll have to ask my mom.... Yellowed & dirty!  after scrubbing it, I grabbed a can of tiffany blue spray paint and a bottle silver craft paint.. I may be hooked!



Impressive! The table looks wonderful!  I just gave a thrift store what might have been the dresser that matched it. I hope whoever got it is as clever as you and repaints it as nicely.


----------



## LisaK026

Brand new Jimmy Choo Black Weber $595 crystal embellished flats for $150.


----------



## Cc1213

LisaK026 said:


> Brand new Jimmy Choo Black Weber $595 crystal embellished flats for $150.




Beautiful. Consignment?


----------



## Cc1213

Have any of you ladies tried Mark Kay products? Someone donated an entire box of MK products, so I picked up a few that look interesting. They were all 1.99 a pop.


----------



## LisaK026

Cc1213 said:


> Beautiful. Consignment?


Yes, I was up in Santa Barbara in my favorite consignment store.


----------



## authenticplease

wildfury said:


> Recent finds...not as exciting as everyone else's, but here they are :
> 
> 
> Moschino jeans - Jean jacket/blazer:  $7.50​ Tadashi Shoji - Blue satin and beaded lace sheath dress:  $7.50 (RSP:  $422)​
> I have to take the Tadashi dress in a bit...and lose some weight to get into the Moschino .  Most of the Moschino I find is really campy or vintage, so I'm happy to have something modern.
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Silk scarf print dress:  $7.50
> Bird dress:  $2.50
> 
> 
> Anyone else always buy vintage skins when they see them?  $3.50 and $4.
> 
> This dress I just bought because I thought the print was neat...it looked vintage to me, but it's actually modern.  They're still for sale online now!  Got it for $4.
> 
> Also got this fully beaded dress for $10.  It's heavy!
> 
> 
> It's completely form fitting.  Most of the ones I see have huge shoulder pads, or are just shapeless.  It does seem too fancy for me to wear anywhere, but I just had to have it!
> [/LEFT]



Nice finds on the dresses......love the Tadashi!  And such a cute Moschino.......I haven't seen such a relaxed easy to wear piece by them in ages.  That cutie should be a new wardrobe fav!



TinksDelite said:


> Since my closets are bulging from thrifting, I've started to expand my horizons.  I picked up this (60'S?), Kent Coffey French Provincial nightstand for $10.  I swear I had this set when I was young, I'll have to ask my mom.... Yellowed & dirty!  after scrubbing it, I grabbed a can of tiffany blue spray paint and a bottle silver craft paint.. I may be hooked!



I love this idea!  Every room looks better with some Tiffany blue (I had this same french provincial furniture when I was young too:giggles:



Cc1213 said:


> Hi friends! I spent Xmas with my sister in MN, and could not resist doing a little treasure hunting. I picked up these two items:
> 
> View attachment 2843894
> 
> Nanette Lepore navy blazer - 10.99
> View attachment 2843895
> 
> Missoni Dress - 19.99
> 
> On another note: I cannot wait to move out of our dark condo...my pictures never do justice to the items I find!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great holiday



Such nice finds......I am a sucker for Missoni and this dress looks like you can style it so many ways!!



LisaK026 said:


> Brand new Jimmy Choo Black Weber $595 crystal embellished flats for $150.



Wow!  Just stunning!



Cc1213 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried Mark Kay products? Someone donated an entire box of MK products, so I picked up a few that look interesting. They were all 1.99 a pop.]



I love their cuticle cream and their hand repair lotion.......I find them sometimes at our local thrift, just seems like the sales person dropped off a bunch of overstock as hey are brand new unopened in the box.  I would so try the items you picked up!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Brand new Jimmy Choo Black Weber $595 crystal embellished flats for $150.


Love the shoes, great price! Usually I see the Jimmy Choo heels, I've never noticed the flats. I would love to own a pair.
_*just looked at them on the Bay, I like yours better*_


----------



## chambersb

I'm eating my heart out here!  Everything is fabulous!


----------



## Leto

Cc1213 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried Mark Kay products? Someone donated an entire box of MK products, so I picked up a few that look interesting. They were all 1.99 a pop.
> View attachment 2844072




Check the expiration date. If it's more than a year expired I wouldn't use it. I use some of the time wise products and love them.


----------



## Cc1213

Leto said:


> Check the expiration date. If it's more than a year expired I wouldn't use it. I use some of the time wise products and love them.




Yep, those are what I picked up! I tried the microdermabrasion set last night...it was pretty awesome. I'm going back today to see if they have more of that set.


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Happy holidays!
> 
> Picked up a few fun pieces last week
> 
> This colorful Karen Millen dress was marked 50% off, paid $12.50
> 
> This Narciso Rodriguez was just $20 so I grabbed it even though it was way too big. I still can't locate the collection but it looks like some of his 90s pieces. I've since taken it to a tailor and it's much better now but still not as tight as I'd like. I'm going to wait before I have it redone.
> 
> My daughter modeling my newly thrifted $20 fur collar. I believe it's rabbit fur but I'm not sure. It's a very 70's cut and it has hooks so I know it came off a coat - I spent an hour looking for it when I found the collar but I just couldn't find it  I have a feeling it was from an awesome camel coat.


Your daughter looks just like you! And she makes a very pretty little model. Nice fur find. 


nerimanna said:


> Happy holiday my fellow thrift queens! Great finds everyone! I went thrifting today and got some clothes... (converted US$5.5 each)
> L-R
> 
> Lanvin for H&M one shoulder ruffled dress, Zara combi dress and Stella McCartney floral organza dress
> H&M white peplum, Hoss Intropia floral dress and Vero Moda peach maxi dress


Gorgeous dresses! I am in love with the pink maxi.. so pretty!


nerimanna said:


> My top 5 secondhand bargains are the following (mostly handbags):
> 
> Top 1: LV Can Can boots
> 2: LV Altair clutch
> 
> 3: Chanel vintage flap
> 4: Zagliani python bag
> 
> 5: Prada bauletto bag


I am loving your top 5, especially the python bag and the Chanel  thanks for sharing. 


wildfury said:


> Recent finds...not as exciting as everyone else's, but here they are :
> 
> ​ Moschino jeans - Jean jacket/blazer:  $7.50​ Tadashi Shoji - Blue satin and beaded lace sheath dress:  $7.50 (RSP:  $422)​
> I have to take the Tadashi dress in a bit...and lose some weight to get into the Moschino .  Most of the Moschino I find is really campy or vintage, so I'm happy to have something modern.
> 
> NWT Silk scarf print dress:  $7.50
> Bird dress:  $2.50
> 
> Anyone else always buy vintage skins when they see them?  $3.50 and $4.
> 
> This dress I just bought because I thought the print was neat...it looked vintage to me, but it's actually modern.  They're still for sale online now!  Got it for $4.
> It even has a cat on a cloud!
> ​ Also got this fully beaded dress for $10.  It's heavy!
> 
> It's completely form fitting.  Most of the ones I see have huge shoulder pads, or are just shapeless.  It does seem too fancy for me to wear anywhere, but I just had to have it!​


The cutest little critter dress, do you mind sharing who makes it? That scarf print dress is gorgeous!


TinksDelite said:


> Since my closets are bulging from thrifting, I've started to expand my horizons.  I picked up this (60'S?), Kent Coffey French Provincial nightstand for $10.  I swear I had this set when I was young, I'll have to ask my mom.... Yellowed & dirty!  after scrubbing it, I grabbed a can of tiffany blue spray paint and a bottle silver craft paint.. I may be hooked!


Good eye! Love the updated look. 


Cc1213 said:


> Hi friends! I spent Xmas with my sister in MN, and could not resist doing a little treasure hunting. I picked up these two items:
> 
> View attachment 2843894
> 
> Nanette Lepore navy blazer - 10.99
> View attachment 2843895
> 
> Missoni Dress - 19.99
> 
> On another note: I cannot wait to move out of our dark condo...my pictures never do justice to the items I find!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great holiday


Love Missoni, I would have scooped it up too.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Brand new Jimmy Choo Black Weber $595 crystal embellished flats for $150.


 these are simply gorgeous, just my style


----------



## jamamcg

Found myself a Bottega sadly not second hand, but in tkmaxx. For a bargain price of £66 i had to share it here as I know many of you are Bottega lovers 

It's a nylon print tote


----------



## elvisgurly

TinksDelite said:


> Since my closets are bulging from thrifting, I've started to expand my horizons.  I picked up this (60'S?), Kent Coffey French Provincial nightstand for $10.  I swear I had this set when I was young, I'll have to ask my mom.... Yellowed & dirty!  after scrubbing it, I grabbed a can of tiffany blue spray paint and a bottle silver craft paint.. I may be hooked!



Looks great & love the blue color.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Found myself a Bottega sadly not second hand, but in tkmaxx. For a bargain price of £66 i had to share it here as I know many of you are Bottega lovers
> 
> It's a nylon print tote
> View attachment 2845656
> 
> View attachment 2845657
> 
> View attachment 2845658
> 
> View attachment 2845659


Great deal, brand new and look at the original price! That's what I call shopping!


----------



## magdalinka

Hard to pick my top 5 finds because, I had an amazing thrift year, but here they are:

#1 - Authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace $10 
#2 - Authentic Chanel black mint Choco Bar bag $6
#3 - Kieselstein - Cord sterling alligator belt $4
#4 - Hermes Fantaisies Indiennes silk scarf $6
#5 - Hermes La Reale silk scarf $3

Honorable mentions to 2 Tiffany's necklaces, a $3 14k gold and silver Hollands San Antonio belt that retailed around $1900, a 14k gold necklace with a Mexican opal and a set of 14k gold cufflinks.


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Hard to pick my top 5 finds because, I had an amazing thrift year, but here they are:
> 
> #1 - Authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace $10
> #2 - Authentic Chanel black mint Choco Bar bag $6
> #3 - Kieselstein - Cord sterling alligator belt $4
> #4 - Hermes Fantaisies Indiennes silk scarf $6
> #5 - Hermes La Reale silk scarf $3
> 
> Honorable mentions to 2 Tiffany's necklaces, a $3 14k gold and silver Hollands San Antonio belt that retailed around $1900, a 14k gold necklace with a Mexican opal and a set of 14k gold cufflinks.


WOW!!! These are all amazing!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Hard to pick my top 5 finds because, I had an amazing thrift year, but here they are:
> 
> #1 - Authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace $10
> #2 - Authentic Chanel black mint Choco Bar bag $6
> #3 - Kieselstein - Cord sterling alligator belt $4
> #4 - Hermes Fantaisies Indiennes silk scarf $6
> #5 - Hermes La Reale silk scarf $3
> 
> Honorable mentions to 2 Tiffany's necklaces, a $3 14k gold and silver Hollands San Antonio belt that retailed around $1900, a 14k gold necklace with a Mexican opal and a set of 14k gold cufflinks.



Wow!  Nice top 5.....I remember the H scarves and the KC belt but I completely missed the Chanel finds!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Real leather skirt with tags 3.74! Perfect with little crop top.


----------



## LexielLoveee

6.36!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Sry for mess in backround right under 7.00 brand new at goodwill.


----------



## heymom

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2845924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.36!



I love this &#128149;


----------



## heymom

magdalinka said:


> Hard to pick my top 5 finds because, I had an amazing thrift year, but here they are:
> 
> #1 - Authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace $10
> #2 - Authentic Chanel black mint Choco Bar bag $6
> #3 - Kieselstein - Cord sterling alligator belt $4
> #4 - Hermes Fantaisies Indiennes silk scarf $6
> #5 - Hermes La Reale silk scarf $3
> 
> Honorable mentions to 2 Tiffany's necklaces, a $3 14k gold and silver Hollands San Antonio belt that retailed around $1900, a 14k gold necklace with a Mexican opal and a set of 14k gold cufflinks.



Fabulous top 5!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I saw those skirts LOL - all the ones that fit me had broken zippers.



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2845913
> View attachment 2845914
> View attachment 2845915
> 
> 
> Real leather skirt with tags 3.74! Perfect with little crop top.


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> WOW!!! These are all amazing!





authenticplease said:


> Wow!  Nice top 5.....I remember the H scarves and the KC belt but I completely missed the Chanel finds!





heymom said:


> Fabulous top 5!


Thanks girls! I am pretty happy with them 



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2845924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.36!


This dress is adorable.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Hard to pick my top 5 finds because, I had an amazing thrift year, but here they are:
> 
> #1 - Authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace $10
> #2 - Authentic Chanel black mint Choco Bar bag $6
> #3 - Kieselstein - Cord sterling alligator belt $4
> #4 - Hermes Fantaisies Indiennes silk scarf $6
> #5 - Hermes La Reale silk scarf $3
> 
> Honorable mentions to 2 Tiffany's necklaces, a $3 14k gold and silver Hollands San Antonio belt that retailed around $1900, a 14k gold necklace with a Mexican opal and a set of 14k gold cufflinks.


 
You had a good year! Me too. I cannot even begin to put a list together!



LexielLoveee said:


> Real leather skirt with tags 3.74! Perfect with little crop top.


 
Leather is a wardrobe staple! Pretty dresses. The black & gold is so fun & flirty!



wildfury said:


> Recent finds...not as exciting as everyone else's, but here they are :
> 
> Moschino jeans - Jean jacket/blazer: $7.50​
> 
> 
> Tadashi Shoji - Blue satin and beaded lace sheath dress: $7.50 (RSP: $422)​
> 
> I have to take the Tadashi dress in a bit...and lose some weight to get into the Moschino . Most of the Moschino I find is really campy or vintage, so I'm happy to have something modern.
> 
> NWT Silk scarf print dress: $7.50
> Bird dress: $2.50
> 
> Anyone else always buy vintage skins when they see them? $3.50 and $4.
> 
> This dress I just bought because I thought the print was neat...it looked vintage to me, but it's actually modern. They're still for sale online now! Got it for $4.
> 
> It even has a cat on a cloud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this fully beaded dress for $10. It's heavy!​
> It's completely form fitting. Most of the ones I see have huge shoulder pads, or are just shapeless. It does seem too fancy for me to wear anywhere, but I just had to have it!​


 
Great stuff! Love the "Dynasty dress!" The cat dress & scarf dress are super cute.



TinksDelite said:


> Since my closets are bulging from thrifting, I've started to expand my horizons. I picked up this (60'S?), Kent Coffey French Provincial nightstand for $10. I swear I had this set when I was young, I'll have to ask my mom.... Yellowed & dirty! after scrubbing it, I grabbed a can of tiffany blue spray paint and a bottle silver craft paint.. I may be hooked!


 
Adorable! Tiffany blue brightens any room.



Cc1213 said:


> Hi friends! I spent Xmas with my sister in MN, and could not resist doing a little treasure hunting. I picked up these two items:
> 
> View attachment 2843894
> 
> Nanette Lepore navy blazer - 10.99
> View attachment 2843895
> 
> Missoni Dress - 19.99
> 
> On another note: I cannot wait to move out of our dark condo...my pictures never do justice to the items I find!!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great holiday


 
Nice score! I think I have that Missoni dress in a mini version 



LisaK026 said:


> Brand new Jimmy Choo Black Weber $595 crystal embellished flats for $150.


 
Gorgeous! If I wore flats they would look like that!


----------



## LuxeDeb

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Happy holidays!
> 
> Picked up a few fun pieces last week
> 
> This colorful Karen Millen dress was marked 50% off, paid $12.50
> 
> This Narciso Rodriguez was just $20 so I grabbed it even though it was way too big. I still can't locate the collection but it looks like some of his 90s pieces. I've since taken it to a tailor and it's much better now but still not as tight as I'd like. I'm going to wait before I have it redone.
> 
> My daughter modeling my newly thrifted $20 fur collar. I believe it's rabbit fur but I'm not sure. It's a very 70's cut and it has hooks so I know it came off a coat - I spent an hour looking for it when I found the collar but I just couldn't find it  I have a feeling it was from an awesome camel coat.


 
Love the colors on the Karen Millen dress! They make some really cute stuff.



nerimanna said:


> Happy holiday my fellow thrift queens! Great finds everyone! I went thrifting today and got some clothes... (converted US$5.5 each)
> 
> 
> L-R
> 
> Lanvin for H&M one shoulder ruffled dress, Zara combi dress and Stella McCartney floral organza dress
> H&M white peplum, Hoss Intropia floral dress and Vero Moda peach maxi dress


 
I am just crazy about that Stella McCartney dress! It is gorgeous!



nerimanna said:


> My top 5 secondhand bargains are the following (mostly handbags):
> 
> Top 1: LV Can Can boots
> 2: LV Altair clutch
> 3: Chanel vintage flap
> 4: Zagliani python bag
> 5: Prada bauletto bag


 
OMG Thoes LV boots! They are fabulous!


----------



## LexielLoveee

The price was right at 50 percent off. Vintage fendi


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Very nice! Congrats on checking another off your list!





LuxeDeb said:


> Here are a few more recent finds. This has been a stellar year for designer clothes! The Bottega Veneta bustier & Giambattista Valli cardigan retailed for around $2000 each. The others closer to $1000 each.
> 
> Etro silk knit top $7.50........................................... Bottega Veneta leather trim bustier $20.
> View attachment 2841332
> View attachment 2841331
> 
> 
> Giambattista silk knit cardi $20.........................................  Blumarine knit cardi $20
> View attachment 2841334
> View attachment 2841333
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic dress (I like it without the belt too) $20
> View attachment 2841335
> View attachment 2841336



Thanks...and WOWZA, as usual on your finds!


----------



## JOODLZ

TinksDelite said:


> I wanted to take a moment and wish all my fellow thrifters a wonderful holiday season!  The only place where I can share that I asked for Goodwill gift cards for Christmas and not get a side eye!



LOLOLOL! Did you get some?...I hope so!


----------



## TinksDelite

JOODLZ said:


> LOLOLOL! Did you get some?...I hope so!



No! And no Dunkin Donuts GCs either!  The two things that keep me sane!


----------



## jamamcg

Has any one got any good recommendations for thrift stores in Orlando. I will paying the city a visit next week .


----------



## loubprincess

Oh my lexiluv. We shop at the same Goodwill. Is that on Rte 17?


----------



## LexielLoveee

loubprincess said:


> Oh my lexiluv. We shop at the same Goodwill. Is that on Rte 17?




Yes I just discovered it I'm new to the area &#128512;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I found a Loewe medallion/charm toggle bracelet. The charm is REALLY heavy. I can't find any metal markings. It was 3.00. I can't find much info on it, found lots of vintage Loewe jewelry, just not this bracelet. I just have to remember to wear it on my left wrist, I'm a rightie, I can just see this thing dragging across my food or hitting my plate when I eat because of the weight of the charm LOL!!


----------



## loubprincess

I love that Goodwill. There's a great consignment shop in Closter called Mint. Prices can be a little pricey but she has lovely items.


----------



## LexielLoveee

loubprincess said:


> I love that Goodwill. There's a great consignment shop in Closter called Mint. Prices can be a little pricey but she has lovely items.




Oh thank u I will have to stop by i appreciate it i need new shopping spots!


----------



## marbella8

This is my first time on this thread, and I am just floored by the great pieces you have all found at amazing prices!!!!

May I ask if you have suggestions for good stores in Orange County California, or even la and San Diego? Thanks and happy new year!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

marbella8 said:


> This is my first time on this thread, and I am just floored by the great pieces you have all found at amazing prices!!!!
> 
> May I ask if you have suggestions for good stores in Orange County California, or even la and San Diego? Thanks and happy new year!


I used to live in San Diego, there was a great thrift store near West Golden Hills area. I cannot remember the name for the life of me. No matter where I have lived or visited,  the first place I scout out are thrift storesLOL!! On a recent trip to Denver, I found 3, got in our rental and off I went. Didn't find a thing-. In L.A. my hubby and I would go up for the weekend and go through Beverly Hills residents TRASH. They throw out perfectly good furniture and household items. We probably looked insane. We found lamps, art, mirrors, kitchenware. We were a broke military family, but it sure was fun times!! And never got caught!!


----------



## marbella8

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I used to live in San Diego, there was a great thrift store near West Golden Hills area. I cannot remember the name for the life of me. No matter where I have lived or visited,  the first place I scout out are thrift storesLOL!! On a recent trip to Denver, I found 3, got in our rental and off I went. Didn't find a thing-. In L.A. my hubby and I would go up for the weekend and go through Beverly Hills residents TRASH. They throw out perfectly good furniture and household items. We probably looked insane. We found lamps, art, mirrors, kitchenware. We were a broke military family, but it sure was fun times!! And never got caught!!



Thanks for the info in San Diego. I knew someone who found awesome designer shoes and would resell them?


----------



## chocolagirl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I found a Loewe medallion/charm toggle bracelet. The charm is REALLY heavy. I can't find any metal markings. It was 3.00. I can't find much info on it, found lots of vintage Loewe jewelry, just not this bracelet. I just have to remember to wear it on my left wrist, I'm a rightie, I can just see this thing dragging across my food or hitting my plate when I eat because of the weight of the charm LOL!!


it's a bag charm~ I have one


----------



## LuxeDeb

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I found a Loewe medallion/charm toggle bracelet. The charm is REALLY heavy. I can't find any metal markings. It was 3.00. I can't find much info on it, found lots of vintage Loewe jewelry, just not this bracelet. I just have to remember to wear it on my left wrist, I'm a rightie, I can just see this thing dragging across my food or hitting my plate when I eat because of the weight of the charm LOL!!


 
Nice! What a fun find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are more of my recent bag finds & a cute Fendi top. I also got 2 more Chanel bags (about $150 each). I will post pics soon!

Versace bag $20








Ferragamo bag $20 





Fendi top $20


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

chocolagirl said:


> it's a bag charm~ I have one


Thanks! That explains the weight. The chain it was switched to is a perfect metal match. I wore it today and didn't really notice it except while driving. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## ashi112211

Wow, what great finds. Wondering if anyone know a good thrift store which carries bags in  Middlesex county,NJ. Thanks


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Hard to pick my top 5 finds because, I had an amazing thrift year, but here they are:
> 
> #1 - Authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace $10
> #2 - Authentic Chanel black mint Choco Bar bag $6
> #3 - Kieselstein - Cord sterling alligator belt $4
> #4 - Hermes Fantaisies Indiennes silk scarf $6
> #5 - Hermes La Reale silk scarf $3
> 
> Honorable mentions to 2 Tiffany's necklaces, a $3 14k gold and silver Hollands San Antonio belt that retailed around $1900, a 14k gold necklace with a Mexican opal and a set of 14k gold cufflinks.



This is SERIOUS thrifting...congrats again on all these goodies! I started my list yesterday...way more than 5. My sister showed up last week with an alligator that looks a lot like your belt buckle...I'll have to take another look!


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Has any one got any good recommendations for thrift stores in Orlando. I will paying the city a visit next week .



There's a HUGE Salvation Army Family Store on 192 in Kissemmee that I've had good luck at...I was there Christmas Eve and found an 80's Coach Baxter Bag in near-perfect condition for $24.99. Check out the glass cases in the front of the store if you go...good luck!


----------



## JOODLZ

Happy New Year to All!

Top 5 cheap treasures? 
Thanks to reading this thread daily, I had a very good thrifting year!
This was tough...in no particular order:
Ghurka Bistro No. 94 $18
Fendi Momma Bag $14.99
Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag $14.99
Gucci Monogram Coated Canvas Satchel $1.00
Prada Tessuto Bag $17.99

Honorable mention...and not so cheap, but "firsts" for me:
Chanel Double Flap
Louis Vuitton Denim Mini Pleaty
Stephen Dweck 7-strand Choker

And lots and lots of Coach bags


----------



## jamamcg

JOODLZ said:


> There's a HUGE Salvation Army Family Store on 192 in Kissemmee that I've had good luck at...I was there Christmas Eve and found an 80's Coach Baxter Bag in near-perfect condition for $24.99. Check out the glass cases in the front of the store if you go...good luck!




Thanks Joodlz. I was looking up thrift stores online and I came across that one so it is now the top of my list. .


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Happy New Year to All!
> 
> Top 5 cheap treasures?
> Thanks to reading this thread daily, I had a very good thrifting year!
> This was tough...in no particular order:
> Ghurka Bistro No. 94 $18
> Fendi Momma Bag $14.99
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag $14.99
> Gucci Monogram Coated Canvas Satchel $1.00
> Prada Tessuto Bag $17.99
> 
> Honorable mention...and not so cheap, but "firsts" for me:
> Chanel Double Flap
> Louis Vuitton Denim Mini Pleaty
> Stephen Dweck 7-strand Choker
> 
> And lots and lots of Coach bags


Great finds Joodlz! I can't decide what to place for my top 5. This past year has been one big blur. I do know that I would love a Chanel and Stephen Dweck is fabulous. You have had a great thriftin' year.


----------



## LisaK026

Bought this yesterday. $125.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.




That's gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.


Great price...beautiful color.


----------



## heymom

LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.



Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.



Love it!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.




Wow! Beautiful piece!


----------



## anitalilac

LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.



Oooohhhh! Love!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.



WHAT!!!!!! That's fantastic!!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.



Such a gorgeous piece!  It will be a centerpiece in your room


----------



## Cc1213

Sorry ladies, I'm a little late on the top five post. Here are mine:

1) My wedding dress! I got this baby from Neiman's for $250, and never posted it on here as it wasn't exactly thrift. Regardless, it's my no. 1 steal of 2014!



2) Navy Ferragamo Varas. These stared my crazed obsession with all things Ferragamo. GW, $6-7



3) Suede Tods boots from GW. I LOVE these, and wear them all the time. A good friend spilled beer on them during my birthday party, and I was able to save them thanks to an amazing cobbler!



4) Chanel loafers from Savers. These were $10, and were found at a thrift store in a very bad part of town. I'm usually too scared of stains to wear these.



5) I have a tie between the NWT tory burch "Katie" bag, and the full length fox coat.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm a little late on the top five post. Here are mine:
> 
> 1) My wedding dress! I got this baby from Neiman's for $250, and never posted it on here as it wasn't exactly thrift. Regardless, it's my no. 1 steal of 2014!
> View attachment 2849317
> 
> 
> 2) Navy Ferragamo Varas. These stared my crazed obsession with all things Ferragamo. GW, $6-7
> View attachment 2849329
> 
> 
> 3) Suede Tods boots from GW. I LOVE these, and wear them all the time. A good friend spilled beer on them during my birthday party, and I was able to save them thanks to an amazing cobbler!
> View attachment 2849330
> 
> 
> 4) Chanel loafers from Savers. These were $10, and were found at a thrift store in a very bad part of town. I'm usually too scared of stains to wear these.
> View attachment 2849331
> 
> 
> 5) I have a tie between the NWT tory burch "Katie" bag, and the full length fox coat.
> View attachment 2849332
> 
> View attachment 2849333



Amazing finds ! Your wedding dress is gorgeous!  Love the Chanel loafers too .


----------



## jamamcg

Will have to think long and hard about my top 5 finds. Will try and post tomorrow. I might include a non thrift find as well, as I know you will love it (hint it comes in a giant orange box)


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm a little late on the top five post. Here are mine:
> 
> 1) My wedding dress! I got this baby from Neiman's for $250, and never posted it on here as it wasn't exactly thrift. Regardless, it's my no. 1 steal of 2014!
> View attachment 2849317
> 
> 
> 2) Navy Ferragamo Varas. These stared my crazed obsession with all things Ferragamo. GW, $6-7
> View attachment 2849329
> 
> 
> 3) Suede Tods boots from GW. I LOVE these, and wear them all the time. A good friend spilled beer on them during my birthday party, and I was able to save them thanks to an amazing cobbler!
> View attachment 2849330
> 
> 
> 4) Chanel loafers from Savers. These were $10, and were found at a thrift store in a very bad part of town. I'm usually too scared of stains to wear these.
> View attachment 2849331
> 
> 
> 5) I have a tie between the NWT tory burch "Katie" bag, and the full length fox coat.
> View attachment 2849332
> 
> View attachment 2849333


OMG - amazing top 5! What a beautiful fur coat.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Cc1213 said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm a little late on the top five post. Here are mine:
> 
> 1) My wedding dress! I got this baby from Neiman's for $250, and never posted it on here as it wasn't exactly thrift. Regardless, it's my no. 1 steal of 2014!
> View attachment 2849317
> 
> 
> 2) Navy Ferragamo Varas. These stared my crazed obsession with all things Ferragamo. GW, $6-7
> View attachment 2849329
> 
> 
> 3) Suede Tods boots from GW. I LOVE these, and wear them all the time. A good friend spilled beer on them during my birthday party, and I was able to save them thanks to an amazing cobbler!
> View attachment 2849330
> 
> 
> 4) Chanel loafers from Savers. These were $10, and were found at a thrift store in a very bad part of town. I'm usually too scared of stains to wear these.
> View attachment 2849331
> 
> 
> 5) I have a tie between the NWT tory burch "Katie" bag, and the full length fox coat.
> View attachment 2849332
> 
> View attachment 2849333



Love the wedding dress and all of your finds! Who is the designer? Love the evil eye hanging too


----------



## Cc1213

Tomsmom said:


> Amazing finds ! Your wedding dress is gorgeous!  Love the Chanel loafers too .




Thank you


----------



## Cc1213

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Love the wedding dress and all of your finds! Who is the designer? Love the evil eye hanging too




It's from "Jovanni". I believe they mostly make prom dresses, but this just screamed wedding to me.


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> OMG - amazing top 5! What a beautiful fur coat.




Thanks, I just love it! I haven't had a chance to wear it yet - New Years was far too slushy for me to pull it out of the closet.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Cc1213 said:


> It's from "Jovanni". I believe they mostly make prom dresses, but this just screamed wedding to me.



It looks beautiful. Jovani makes great dresses. When is your wedding? I'm getting married this year


----------



## Cc1213

Does anyone know about KORS Michael Kors? I found a beautiful pair of leather boots by this line, and am debating on whether or not to keep. They are great quality, which surprises me as MK usually is just trendy. They are made in Spain, and are full leather. The style isn't exactly mine, but I think I can style it well!



	

		
			
		

		
	
l
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also found this leather coat by "Wilsons Leather". Again, don't know much about this brand, but I love the style of this coat!


----------



## Cc1213

KrissieNO.5 said:


> It looks beautiful. Jovani makes great dresses. When is your wedding? I'm getting married this year




Thank you . We are getting married in December, so we have some time. When do you get married? Isn't wedding planning a perfect storm of fun/stress?


----------



## TinksDelite

Cc1213 said:


> Does anyone know about KORS Michael Kors? I found a beautiful pair of leather boots by this line, and am debating on whether or not to keep. They are great quality, which surprises me as MK usually is just trendy. They are made in Spain, and are full leather. The style isn't exactly mine, but I think I can style it well!
> 
> View attachment 2850272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850273
> 
> 
> I also found this leather coat by "Wilsons Leather". Again, don't know much about this brand, but I love the style of this coat!



Love both of them.  the MK's would be a keeper for me.  Wilson's is a leather chain store, nothing fancy.  I just picked up a Wilson's camel colored Moto'ish jacket at GW a few weeks back.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Cc1213 said:


> Does anyone know about KORS Michael Kors? I found a beautiful pair of leather boots by this line, and am debating on whether or not to keep. They are great quality, which surprises me as MK usually is just trendy. They are made in Spain, and are full leather.
> 
> It's my understanding KORS is an older label before the Michael Michael Kors label. I found a jacket with the orange Kors label. I think its better quality.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Cc1213 said:


> Thank you . We are getting married in December, so we have some time. When do you get married? Isn't wedding planning a perfect storm of fun/stress?



We are getting married this may and its fun but very stressful. Now that it's coming down to the wire I'm really stressed. I feel overwhelmed. I can't wait for the day to come already lol


----------



## jamamcg

Ok here are my top 5 for 2014. 

5. Mulberry leather moc croc toiletries bag. RRP £400+ 



4. Calvin Klein stingray bag. £14. RRP £2000 



3. Vintage vogue magazines. 



2. Antique photograph from 1880 



1. Belstaff jacket. £34.99 RRP £595 



And a special purchase can anybody have a guess what could be in the box


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Ok here are my top 5 for 2014.
> 
> 5. Mulberry leather moc croc toiletries bag. RRP £400+
> View attachment 2850381
> 
> 
> 4. Calvin Klein stingray bag. £14. RRP £2000
> View attachment 2850382
> 
> 
> 3. Vintage vogue magazines.
> View attachment 2850394
> 
> 
> 2. Antique photograph from 1880
> View attachment 2850388
> 
> 
> 1. Belstaff jacket. £34.99 RRP £595
> View attachment 2850390
> 
> 
> And a special purchase can anybody have a guess what could be in the box
> View attachment 2850398




I am in love with that stingray bag!


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Ok here are my top 5 for 2014.
> 
> 5. Mulberry leather moc croc toiletries bag. RRP £400+
> View attachment 2850381
> 
> 
> 4. Calvin Klein stingray bag. £14. RRP £2000
> View attachment 2850382
> 
> 
> 3. Vintage vogue magazines.
> View attachment 2850394
> 
> 
> 2. Antique photograph from 1880
> View attachment 2850388
> 
> 
> 1. Belstaff jacket. £34.99 RRP £595
> View attachment 2850390
> 
> 
> And a special purchase can anybody have a guess what could be in the box
> View attachment 2850398


Awesome top 5! 
I am guessing it's a _C'est La Fete scarf. _


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Awesome top 5!
> I am guessing it's a _C'est La Fete scarf. _




Good guess magda. But it's much bigger than a scarf. &#128521;


----------



## heymom

Cc1213 said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm a little late on the top five post. Here are mine:
> 
> 1) My wedding dress! I got this baby from Neiman's for $250, and never posted it on here as it wasn't exactly thrift. Regardless, it's my no. 1 steal of 2014!
> View attachment 2849317
> 
> 
> 2) Navy Ferragamo Varas. These stared my crazed obsession with all things Ferragamo. GW, $6-7
> View attachment 2849329
> 
> 
> 3) Suede Tods boots from GW. I LOVE these, and wear them all the time. A good friend spilled beer on them during my birthday party, and I was able to save them thanks to an amazing cobbler!
> View attachment 2849330
> 
> 
> 4) Chanel loafers from Savers. These were $10, and were found at a thrift store in a very bad part of town. I'm usually too scared of stains to wear these.
> View attachment 2849331
> 
> 
> 5) I have a tie between the NWT tory burch "Katie" bag, and the full length fox coat.
> View attachment 2849332
> 
> View attachment 2849333



I love them all! WooHoo


----------



## LisaK026

authenticplease said:


> Such a gorgeous piece!  It will be a centerpiece in your room


I just moved, and have a second bedroom I don't know what to do with, so I am turning it into a "Dressing Room". So yes it will.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## authenticplease

LisaK026 said:


> I just moved, and have a second bedroom I don't know what to do with, so I am turning it into a "Dressing Room". So yes it will.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




That is exciting!  You are going to have so much fun creating your 'dressing room'. :greengrin:


----------



## Raven3766

I didn't know what to post but know that I try never to go over $10 for anything thrifted...
Stephen Dweck Tiger Eye necklace....http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140524_1649502_zpsfbzcitxu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Vintage Lanvin Necklace...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140913_160150_zpsqohyvmli.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Vintage set of Cameo jewelry...two bracelets; one Lava cameos and a choker necklace with brooch...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150103_223007-1_zpsq6lxgeql.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Tiffany bracelet...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141106_051054_zps2vhfetsd.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Bottega handbag...


----------



## Raven3766

I know it's six with the belt, but it's a set....
Bottega handbag and belt....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20141129_010215-1_zps6jicych1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140927_055724_zpsjb7glann.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Well, this is my top five for 2014.


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> I didn't know what to post but know that I try never to go over $10 for anything thrifted...
> Stephen Dweck Tiger Eye necklace....http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140524_1649502_zpsfbzcitxu.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Vintage Lanvin Necklace...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140913_160150_zpsqohyvmli.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Vintage set of Cameo jewelry...two bracelets; one Lava cameos and a choker necklace with brooch...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150103_223007-1_zpsq6lxgeql.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Tiffany bracelet...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20141106_051054_zps2vhfetsd.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Bottega handbag...




What an amazing top 5 but I am beyond excited with your cameo finds!!!  Such a treat to see them......did you find them all at the same time?  Have you examined them closely for markings?  I have a cameo ring/earrings/bracelet married set that I adore and wear frequently. Plus I love seeing how the 'ladies of long ago' are worn with current styles of clothing today.  Here is Mira with her cameo necklace......


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Thanks Joodlz. I was looking up thrift stores online and I came across that one so it is now the top of my list. .



Good luck...hope you enjoy Orlando!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Great finds Joodlz! I can't decide what to place for my top 5. This past year has been one big blur. I do know that I would love a Chanel and Stephen Dweck is fabulous. You have had a great thriftin' year.



Thanks!



LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.



I'd say you stole it for $125...fabulous beveled mirrors...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

Cc1213 said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm a little late on the top five post. Here are mine:
> 
> 1) My wedding dress! I got this baby from Neiman's for $250, and never posted it on here as it wasn't exactly thrift. Regardless, it's my no. 1 steal of 2014!
> View attachment 2849317
> 
> 
> 2) Navy Ferragamo Varas. These stared my crazed obsession with all things Ferragamo. GW, $6-7
> View attachment 2849329
> 
> 
> 3) Suede Tods boots from GW. I LOVE these, and wear them all the time. A good friend spilled beer on them during my birthday party, and I was able to save them thanks to an amazing cobbler!
> View attachment 2849330
> 
> 
> 4) Chanel loafers from Savers. These were $10, and were found at a thrift store in a very bad part of town. I'm usually too scared of stains to wear these.
> View attachment 2849331
> 
> 
> 5) I have a tie between the NWT tory burch "Katie" bag, and the full length fox coat.
> View attachment 2849332
> 
> View attachment 2849333



Beautiful stuff...LOVE your wedding gown! I completely spaced out on boots and shoes for my "top buys" lol! Found 2 pairs of Ferragamo's recently for $5 each and a pair of Coach shoes for $3.99...and a couple of pairs of boots for $1.50...must take pics!


----------



## JOODLZ

Cc1213 said:


> Does anyone know about KORS Michael Kors? I found a beautiful pair of leather boots by this line, and am debating on whether or not to keep. They are great quality, which surprises me as MK usually is just trendy. They are made in Spain, and are full leather. The style isn't exactly mine, but I think I can style it well!
> 
> View attachment 2850272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850273
> 
> 
> I also found this leather coat by "Wilsons Leather". Again, don't know much about this brand, but I love the style of this coat!



LOVE the boots...what size???


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Ok here are my top 5 for 2014.
> 
> 5. Mulberry leather moc croc toiletries bag. RRP £400+
> View attachment 2850381
> 
> 
> 4. Calvin Klein stingray bag. £14. RRP £2000
> View attachment 2850382
> 
> 
> 3. Vintage vogue magazines.
> View attachment 2850394
> 
> 
> 2. Antique photograph from 1880
> View attachment 2850388
> 
> 
> 1. Belstaff jacket. £34.99 RRP £595
> View attachment 2850390
> 
> 
> And a special purchase can anybody have a guess what could be in the box
> View attachment 2850398



Great stuff...congrats...what's in the box?



jamamcg said:


> Good guess magda. But it's much bigger than a scarf. &#128521;



End the suspense, please...what's in there?


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I didn't know what to post but know that I try never to go over $10 for anything thrifted...
> Stephen Dweck Tiger Eye necklace....http://
> Vintage Lanvin Necklace...
> http://
> Vintage set of Cameo jewelry...two bracelets; one Lava cameos and a choker necklace with brooch...
> http://
> Tiffany bracelet...
> http://
> Bottega handbag...





Raven3766 said:


> I know it's six with the belt, but it's a set....
> Bottega handbag and belt....
> http://
> http://
> Well, this is my top five for 2014.



Wonderful buys! Love the cameos and Bottega


----------



## jamamcg

JOODLZ said:


> Great stuff...congrats...what's in the box?
> 
> 
> 
> End the suspense, please...what's in there?




Ok here is a peek in the Orange box.


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Ok here is a peek in the Orange box.
> 
> View attachment 2850850



It's a gorgeous throw?!


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Ok here are my top 5 for 2014.
> 
> 5. Mulberry leather moc croc toiletries bag. RRP £400+
> View attachment 2850381
> 
> 
> 4. Calvin Klein stingray bag. £14. RRP £2000
> View attachment 2850382
> 
> 
> 3. Vintage vogue magazines.
> View attachment 2850394
> 
> 
> 2. Antique photograph from 1880
> View attachment 2850388
> 
> 
> 1. Belstaff jacket. £34.99 RRP £595
> View attachment 2850390
> 
> 
> And a special purchase can anybody have a guess what could be in the box
> View attachment 2850398




Your vintage Vogues and photo are so cool!  But that yummy stingray bag


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've been trying to put together a top 10 finds from this year and I guess I had a better Rack & sample sale year than thrift year. I've picked up a lot of really nice thrifted pieces but no deal of the centuries like some of you guys. Maybe this year...


----------



## jamamcg

authenticplease said:


> It's a gorgeous throw?!




Yeah. It's the avalon blanket. I've wanted one for years and decided to get it with my first pay check. Also I wanted to get it before the next price increase.


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Yeah. It's the avalon blanket. I've wanted one for years and decided to get it with my first pay check. Also I wanted to get it before the next price increase.



Wooooohoooo!  It is such a classic timeless blanket.  What a memorable purchase for your first payday!  This seems like a piece that will easily move from room to room and always be a focal piece


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> It's a gorgeous throw?!


Wow! That's a nice surprise in the orange box!


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> What an amazing top 5 but I am beyond excited with your cameo finds!!!  Such a treat to see them......did you find them all at the same time?  Have you examined them closely for markings?  I have a cameo ring/earrings/bracelet married set that I adore and wear frequently. Plus I love seeing how the 'ladies of long ago' are worn with current styles of clothing today.  Here is Mira with her cameo necklace......


That is such a beautiful picture of Cameos. I found them in a plastic bag; I must say that I paid $25 for them, but it was worth it. I try never to go over $10, it use to be $5. Now $5 seems very unreasonable since thrifting is becoming more and more popular. I am uncertain of the material for the necklace and one bracelet. I know one bracelet is Lava cameos. I saw the necklace, brooch, and bracelet on the bay for a small fortune. So, I think I did well with the purchase. I also have a brooch and clip earrings of 800 silver. Thank you so much for adding the photo, it's truly is beautiful.


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Wonderful buys! Love the cameos and Bottega


Joodlz, I found a vintage Coach yesterday. I will post a pic later. Thanks Joodlz, I love seeing your finds as well. Anytime that white glass table shows up, I expect great surprises.


----------



## Cc1213

JOODLZ said:


> Beautiful stuff...LOVE your wedding gown! I completely spaced out on boots and shoes for my "top buys" lol! Found 2 pairs of Ferragamo's recently for $5 each and a pair of Coach shoes for $3.99...and a couple of pairs of boots for $1.50...must take pics!




Thank you! And please, pics!! I'd love to see your Ferragamos!


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> That is such a beautiful picture of Cameos. I found them in a plastic bag; I must say that I paid $25 for them, but it was worth it. I try never to go over $10, it use to be $5. Now $5 seems very unreasonable since thrifting is becoming more and more popular. I am uncertain of the material for the necklace and one bracelet. I know one bracelet is Lava cameos. I saw the necklace, brooch, and bracelet on the bay for a small fortune. So, I think I did well with the purchase. I also have a brooch and clip earrings of 800 silver. Thank you so much for adding the photo, it's truly is beautiful.



What a lovely find!  Definitely worth way more than the spurge of $25. I know that I have gotten spoiled with picking things up 'for a song too' and will find myself walking away if the bargain price is over my self imposed threshold.......but you did very well!  

Many times the cameos were collected over the years or were purchased during a Grand Tour of Europe then assembled once they returned home by a local jeweler. The lava cameos were very popular during the late 1800s to early 1900s as were the style in which they are set.


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> What a lovely find!  Definitely worth way more than the spurge of $25. I know that I have gotten spoiled with picking things up 'for a song too' and will find myself walking away if the bargain price is over my self imposed threshold.......but you did very well!
> 
> Many times the cameos were collected over the years or were purchased during a Grand Tour of Europe then assembled once they returned home by a local jeweler. The lava cameos were very popular during the late 1800s to early 1900s as were the style in which they are set.


Thank you for the history lesson on cameos. I too find myself be more selective with my purchases. I will pick up an item, decide not to purchase and then find someone else with it in their hands. You know, it's perfectly okay with me.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Yeah. It's the avalon blanket. I've wanted one for years and decided to get it with my first pay check. Also I wanted to get it before the next price increase.




Great way to celebrate!


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Hermes scarf for $2! I will post pics as soon as my phone recharge!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I know it's six with the belt, but it's a set....
> Bottega handbag and belt....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> Well, this is my top five for 2014.


I must have been in vacation when you got the Bottega. Tell me more. You didn't sell it, did you?
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I didn't know what to post but know that I try never to go over $10 for anything thrifted...
> Stephen Dweck Tiger Eye necklace....http://
> 
> 
> Vintage Lanvin Necklace...
> http://
> 
> 
> Vintage set of Cameo jewelry...two bracelets; one Lava cameos and a choker necklace with brooch...
> http://
> 
> 
> Tiffany bracelet...
> http://
> 
> 
> Bottega handbag...


Cameos are awesome too.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LuxeDeb

Everyone is posting great top 5 & 10s! Sorry I'm too lazy to post mine!



LisaK026 said:


> Bought this yesterday. $125.



Lovely!



Raven3766 said:


> I didn't know what to post but know that I try never to go over $10 for anything thrifted...
> Stephen Dweck Tiger Eye necklace....
> Vintage Lanvin Necklace...
> Vintage set of Cameo jewelry...two bracelets; one Lava cameos and a choker necklace with brooch...
> Tiffany bracelet...
> Bottega handbag...



Those cameos are gorgeous! How did I miss you posting those?!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a Hermes scarf for $2! I will post pics as soon as my phone recharge!



Woohoo! Cannot wait to see it!


----------



## Cc1213

raven3766 said:


> i found a hermes scarf for $2! I will post pics as soon as my phone recharge!




omg i can't wait!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I must have been in vacation when you got the Bottega. Tell me more. You didn't sell it, did you?
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


No, did not sell. I truly love it; the interior is peeling though. I am going to fix it....eventually.


----------



## Raven3766

So yesterday I was at GW and there was nothing! I saw a scarf tied on a rail and thought it was well made and pretty, so I picked it up. I didn't see Hermes until I got home and decided to look at it. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_045958-1-1_zpsfmzwhufc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_050051_zpsdatlp7k5.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_050119_zpszkcbudwq.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's so crazy! It's beautiful!



Raven3766 said:


> So yesterday I was at GW and there was nothing! I saw a scarf tied on a rail and thought it was well made and pretty, so I picked it up. I didn't see Hermes until I got home and decided to look at it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_045958-1-1_zpsfmzwhufc.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_050051_zpsdatlp7k5.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_050119_zpszkcbudwq.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So yesterday I was at GW and there was nothing! I saw a scarf tied on a rail and thought it was well made and pretty, so I picked it up. I didn't see Hermes until I got home and decided to look at it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_045958-1-1_zpsfmzwhufc.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_050051_zpsdatlp7k5.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_050119_zpszkcbudwq.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




It's gorgeous Raven!!  Congrats!


----------



## magdalinka

Love your top 5, esp the tiffany and bottega but this I absolutely gorgeous. 
What a great find, and what cute little bees. LOVE!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> So yesterday I was at GW and there was nothing! I saw a scarf tied on a rail and thought it was well made and pretty, so I picked it up. I didn't see Hermes until I got home and decided to look at it.
> <a href="http://http://http://" target="_blank">http://[URL="http://
> 
> "]http://http://[/URL]


 

Holy moly! That is gorgeous....love the cherubs!


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> So yesterday I was at GW and there was nothing! I saw a scarf tied on a rail and thought it was well made and pretty, so I picked it up. I didn't see Hermes until I got home and decided to look at it.


this is collector's item worthy  i am not an hermes scarf expert but i have one that has a similar characteristic with yours. the embossed pattern of the insect on your scarf (hornet, wasp, bee i cannot tell the difference) is a jacquard weave and Hermes no longer produces jacquard silk scarves as these are quite costly to produce. Jacquard scarves have therefore become rare and are sought after by collectors. It is also a characteristic that most likely assures it's authenticiy. - just a trivia I got from an expert  but correct me if i am wrong


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> Ok here are my top 5 for 2014.
> 
> 5. Mulberry leather moc croc toiletries bag. RRP £400+
> View attachment 2850381
> 
> 
> 4. Calvin Klein stingray bag. £14. RRP £2000
> View attachment 2850382
> 
> 
> 3. Vintage vogue magazines.
> View attachment 2850394
> 
> 
> 2. Antique photograph from 1880
> View attachment 2850388
> 
> 
> 1. Belstaff jacket. £34.99 RRP £595
> View attachment 2850390
> 
> 
> And a special purchase can anybody have a guess what could be in the box
> View attachment 2850398


the stingray clutch is a beauty! i adore exotic skins


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> I know it's six with the belt, but it's a set....
> Bottega handbag and belt....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20141129_010215-1_zps6jicych1.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140927_055724_zpsjb7glann.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Well, this is my top five for 2014.


i am only starting to look into bottega and they are just so luxurious! great job on your finds!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm a little late on the top five post. Here are mine:
> 
> 1) My wedding dress! I got this baby from Neiman's for $250, and never posted it on here as it wasn't exactly thrift. Regardless, it's my no. 1 steal of 2014!
> View attachment 2849317
> 
> 
> 2) Navy Ferragamo Varas. These stared my crazed obsession with all things Ferragamo. GW, $6-7
> View attachment 2849329
> 
> 
> 3) Suede Tods boots from GW. I LOVE these, and wear them all the time. A good friend spilled beer on them during my birthday party, and I was able to save them thanks to an amazing cobbler!
> View attachment 2849330
> 
> 
> 4) Chanel loafers from Savers. These were $10, and were found at a thrift store in a very bad part of town. I'm usually too scared of stains to wear these.
> View attachment 2849331
> 
> 
> 5) I have a tie between the NWT tory burch "Katie" bag, and the full length fox coat.
> View attachment 2849332
> 
> View attachment 2849333


you and your wedding dress - beautiful!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my recent bag finds & a cute Fendi top. I also got 2 more Chanel bags (about $150 each). I will post pics soon!
> 
> Versace bag $20
> View attachment 2847720
> View attachment 2847721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847722
> View attachment 2847723
> 
> 
> Ferragamo bag $20
> View attachment 2847725
> 
> View attachment 2847726
> 
> 
> Fendi top $20
> View attachment 2847727
> View attachment 2847728



that fendi top is sooo sexy! i love it!


----------



## marksuzy

nerimanna said:


> this is collector's item worthy  i am not an hermes scarf expert but i have one that has a similar characteristic with yours. the embossed pattern of the insect on your scarf (hornet, wasp, bee i cannot tell the difference) is a jacquard weave and Hermes no longer produces jacquard silk scarves as these are quite costly to produce. Jacquard scarves have therefore become rare and are sought after by collectors. It is also a characteristic that most likely assures it's authenticiy. - just a trivia I got from an expert  but correct me if i am wrong



BEAUTIFUL! I think it is from the Amours collection from 1999 (Amours: Je T'aime Un Peu...Beaucoup...Passionement).


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> So yesterday I was at GW and there was nothing! I saw a scarf tied on a rail and thought it was well made and pretty, so I picked it up. I didn't see Hermes until I got home and decided to look at it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ads/20150107_045958-1-1_zpsfmzwhufc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20150107_050051_zpsdatlp7k5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20150107_050119_zpszkcbudwq.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




It's incredible. So beautifully detailed.


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> you and your wedding dress - beautiful!




Thank you


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> So yesterday I was at GW and there was nothing! I saw a scarf tied on a rail and thought it was well made and pretty, so I picked it up. I didn't see Hermes until I got home and decided to look at it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_045958-1-1_zpsfmzwhufc.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_050051_zpsdatlp7k5.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150107_050119_zpszkcbudwq.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

Thank you everyone for the comments on the "new to me" Hermes scarf. It's my second one and it's the prettiest. I know that there will be some great finds coming soon. It's the beginning of the new thrifting year, so get out there and find something great!


----------



## heartoflove

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you everyone for the comments on the "new to me" Hermes scarf. It's my second one and it's the prettiest. I know that there will be some great finds coming soon. It's the beginning of the new thrifting year, so get out there and find something great!




Amazing way to start the new year!!

I also love the new information about the scarf. Always learning something new. 

I haven't thrifted in quite some time but have been lurking in the background and loving everyone's stuff. 

Here are two things I picked up in recent months I never shared. 

Vince Camuto dress - $7



Who knew this line was so expensive?! I consider it to be the likes of MK - nice stuff but way overpriced. It retailed over 150. Psh no way would I pay even half that. There was no size tag but i finally got around to washing it and trying it on and it fits perfectly. 


Nanette Lapore blazer - $4. 




Finally wore this today. The wool kept my nice and warm on this frigid frigid day. Maybe too warm, haha.


----------



## Raven3766

heartoflove said:


> Amazing way to start the new year!!
> 
> I also love the new information about the scarf. Always learning something new.
> 
> I haven't thrifted in quite some time but have been lurking in the background and loving everyone's stuff.
> 
> Here are two things I picked up in recent months I never shared.
> 
> Vince Camuto dress - $7
> View attachment 2854523
> 
> 
> Who knew this line was so expensive?! I consider it to be the likes of MK - nice stuff but way overpriced. It retailed over 150. Psh no way would I pay even half that. There was no size tag but i finally got around to washing it and trying it on and it fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> Nanette Lapore blazer - $4.
> View attachment 2854532
> View attachment 2854533
> 
> 
> Finally wore this today. The wool kept my nice and warm on this frigid frigid day. Maybe too warm, haha.


Love the sleeves on the dress and that is the cutest Nanette blazer; the pocket is fab.


----------



## LisaK026

heartoflove said:


> Amazing way to start the new year!!
> 
> I also love the new information about the scarf. Always learning something new.
> 
> I haven't thrifted in quite some time but have been lurking in the background and loving everyone's stuff.
> 
> Here are two things I picked up in recent months I never shared.
> 
> Vince Camuto dress - $7
> View attachment 2854523
> 
> 
> Who knew this line was so expensive?! I consider it to be the likes of MK - nice stuff but way overpriced. It retailed over 150. Psh no way would I pay even half that. There was no size tag but i finally got around to washing it and trying it on and it fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> Nanette Lapore blazer - $4.
> View attachment 2854532
> View attachment 2854533
> 
> 
> Finally wore this today. The wool kept my nice and warm on this frigid frigid day. Maybe too warm, haha.


I love Nanette Lapore. The clothes always have such cute details and materials.


----------



## LuxeDeb

heartoflove said:


> Amazing way to start the new year!!
> 
> I also love the new information about the scarf. Always learning something new.
> 
> I haven't thrifted in quite some time but have been lurking in the background and loving everyone's stuff.
> 
> Here are two things I picked up in recent months I never shared.
> 
> Vince Camuto dress - $7
> View attachment 2854523
> 
> 
> Who knew this line was so expensive?! I consider it to be the likes of MK - nice stuff but way overpriced. It retailed over 150. Psh no way would I pay even half that. There was no size tag but i finally got around to washing it and trying it on and it fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> Nanette Lapore blazer - $4.
> View attachment 2854532
> View attachment 2854533
> 
> 
> Finally wore this today. The wool kept my nice and warm on this frigid frigid day. Maybe too warm, haha.


 
The dress is simple but very cute & the blazer is adorable. I love how feminine Nanette Lepore clothing is!


----------



## LuxeDeb

The dress bargains for moi~

DVF silk knit long halter dress $5



Dolce & Gabbana virgin wool (one is a blend) dresses $20 each


----------



## heartoflove

LuxeDeb said:


> The dress bargains for moi~
> 
> DVF silk knit long halter dress $5
> View attachment 2855362
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana virgin wool (one is a blend) dresses $20 each
> View attachment 2855356
> View attachment 2855357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855358




Thanks to all who commented (I can never remember how to multiquote)! I specifically took the pic of the pocket because I knew you'd all enjoy it &#128516;

Luxe - loooove the DVF maxi dress! What a great price too. Has me longing for warmer days...


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> The dress bargains for moi~
> 
> DVF silk knit long halter dress $5
> View attachment 2855362
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana virgin wool (one is a blend) dresses $20 each
> View attachment 2855356
> View attachment 2855357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855358


I can't multi-quote as well but Luxe those are cute D&G's!


----------



## heymom

jamamcg said:


> Ok here is a peek in the Orange box.
> 
> View attachment 2850850



Fabulous! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## heymom

Raven the scarf is beautiful but I still die every time I see the Lavin Necklace!&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Ladybug09

Cc1213 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried Mark Kay products? Someone donated an entire box of MK products, so I picked up a few that look interesting. They were all 1.99 a pop.
> View attachment 2844072



Timewise products are good.


----------



## Raven3766

heymom said:


> Raven the scarf is beautiful but I still die every time I see the Lavin Necklace!&#55357;&#56469;


I have always wanted a Lanvin and it was such a great price. Thank you!


----------



## magdalinka

Speaking of Lanvin, here is what hubs picked up a while back for $5. I find it very fitting now that I have a little daughter.


----------



## heymom

magdalinka said:


> Speaking of Lanvin, here is what hubs picked up a while back for $5. I find it very fitting now that I have a little daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856151
> View attachment 2856154
> View attachment 2856157



Very nice. &#128077;


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Speaking of Lanvin, here is what hubs picked up a while back for $5. I find it very fitting now that I have a little daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856151
> View attachment 2856154
> View attachment 2856157


Extra Special!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Speaking of Lanvin, here is what hubs picked up a while back for $5. I find it very fitting now that I have a little daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856151
> View attachment 2856154
> View attachment 2856157




Sweet!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Speaking of Lanvin, here is what hubs picked up a while back for $5. I find it very fitting now that I have a little daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856151
> View attachment 2856154
> View attachment 2856157




That was so sweet of your hubby!


----------



## magdalinka

heymom said:


> Very nice. &#128077;





Raven3766 said:


> Extra Special!!!!





Tomsmom said:


> Sweet!





chowlover2 said:


> That was so sweet of your hubby!


Thanks guys, you are very sweet.


----------



## heartoflove

magdalinka said:


> Speaking of Lanvin, here is what hubs picked up a while back for $5. I find it very fitting now that I have a little daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856151
> View attachment 2856154
> View attachment 2856157




Your family has thrifting magic!! Your daughter will inherit awesome thrifting genes, haha.


----------



## magdalinka

heartoflove said:


> Your family has thrifting magic!! Your daughter will inherit awesome thrifting genes, haha.




Haha thank you . 
Had a really good day thrifting today. I remember reading that someone on here (luxdeb?) only bought things that fit. I have been doing this for a while and I think it does help with thrifting karma. 
Phillip Lim silk gorgeous coral color dress $7 (retail around $600) and a vintage Robert Lee Morris 14k gold heart pendant $1.50. 
It always amazes me when I find gold at the thrifts. Not only did someone have to (possibly mistakenly) donate a gold item, the pricing manager had to miss the gold stamp. Then you had to be the first one to see it. So many variables... Love the treasure hunt!


----------



## magdalinka

Here is a pic of Eva Mendez (love her) wearing the Phillip Lim dress


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Haha thank you .
> Had a really good day thrifting today. I remember reading that someone on here (luxdeb?) only bought things that fit. I have been doing this for a while and I think it does help with thrifting karma.
> Phillip Lim silk gorgeous coral color dress $7 (retail around $600) and a vintage Robert Lee Morris 14k gold heart pendant $1.50.
> It always amazes me when I find gold at the thrifts. Not only did someone have to (possibly mistakenly) donate a gold item, the pricing manager had to miss the gold stamp. Then you had to be the first one to see it. So many variables... Love the treasure hunt!
> View attachment 2856803
> View attachment 2856804
> View attachment 2856805




Both are so beautiful! I am a fan of phillip Lim! Love the shape of the heart!


----------



## heartoflove

magdalinka said:


> Haha thank you .
> Had a really good day thrifting today. I remember reading that someone on here (luxdeb?) only bought things that fit. I have been doing this for a while and I think it does help with thrifting karma.
> Phillip Lim silk gorgeous coral color dress $7 (retail around $600) and a vintage Robert Lee Morris 14k gold heart pendant $1.50.
> It always amazes me when I find gold at the thrifts. Not only did someone have to (possibly mistakenly) donate a gold item, the pricing manager had to miss the gold stamp. Then you had to be the first one to see it. So many variables... Love the treasure hunt!
> View attachment 2856803
> View attachment 2856804
> View attachment 2856805




I have yet to get the knack for spotting gold. For now I will stick to clothes and shoes and bags, lol.


----------



## vanfall

hi ladies. im in LA area for a few days..any recommendations for good thrift stores? tia


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Haha thank you .
> Had a really good day thrifting today. I remember reading that someone on here (luxdeb?) only bought things that fit. I have been doing this for a while and I think it does help with thrifting karma.
> Phillip Lim silk gorgeous coral color dress $7 (retail around $600) and a vintage Robert Lee Morris 14k gold heart pendant $1.50.
> It always amazes me when I find gold at the thrifts. Not only did someone have to (possibly mistakenly) donate a gold item, the pricing manager had to miss the gold stamp. Then you had to be the first one to see it. So many variables... Love the treasure hunt!
> View attachment 2856803
> View attachment 2856804
> View attachment 2856805


I love the color of your dress and the Morris heart (great price!). About 3 years ago, I found Morris crystal drop silver earrings for, I believe under $3. I wore them relentlessly until the crystal came out 2 months ago. I am so hurt. I carry them in my purse hoping to stop and leave them with a jeweler for repair.


----------



## Cc1213

Nothing too special today, just a BCBG dress that will be fun to wear for a night out!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Nothing too special today, just a BCBG dress that will be fun to wear for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858000


Love the color; the top is lightly fringed, so cute. I've been shopping for summer as well..hint, hint....lol


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased art today; 2 paintings by Elma Pratt for $12 each and  folk artist Josefina Aguilar clay bells for $1 each. I was surprised to see what those little bells were worth. I've been purchasing a lot of art lately. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/2015-01-10%2010.09.11_zpsqzrsfmtd.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150110_083042_zpsmnoylgah.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150110_082921_zpsdjkgpc9s.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
I also have a new laptop bag, it's a Longchamp. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150108_052619_zpsy8s2o4m4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Yeah. It's the avalon blanket. I've wanted one for years and decided to get it with my first pay check. Also I wanted to get it before the next price increase.



What a wonderful "first pay check" gift! Congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Joodlz, I found a vintage Coach yesterday. I will post a pic later. Thanks Joodlz, I love seeing your finds as well. Anytime that white glass table shows up, I expect great surprises.



Can't wait to see...thanks...see what showed up next below 



Cc1213 said:


> Thank you! And please, pics!! I'd love to see your Ferragamos!



Here are the Ferragamos. $5.00 a pair. Then stingray boots I found at GW for $16.99 with a $2 no-name wallet I found at another thrift last summer. The boots sparkle in the sunlight!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> So yesterday I was at GW and there was nothing! I saw a scarf tied on a rail and thought it was well made and pretty, so I picked it up. I didn't see Hermes until I got home and decided to look at it.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



GET OUT!!!! OMG...it's fabulous...CONGRATS! Still waiting for mine


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Can't wait to see...thanks...see what showed up next below
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Ferragamos. $5.00 a pair. Then stingray boots I found at GW for $16.99 with a $2 no-name wallet I found at another thrift last summer. The boots sparkle in the sunlight!


OMG!!!!Those boots are gorgeous! I live in Texas; Rodeo celebratory time is next month and I would wear them everyday!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> OMG!!!!Those boots are gorgeous! I live in Texas; Rodeo celebratory time is next month and I would wear them everyday!!!



Thanks! I thought they were a heck of a deal. It's been so cold here the last few days, maybe I'll wear them today!


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased art today; 2 paintings by Elma Pratt for $12 each and  folk artist Josefina Aguilar clay bells for $1 each. I was surprised to see what those little bells were worth. I've been purchasing a lot of art lately.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/2015-01-10%2010.09.11_zpsqzrsfmtd.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150110_083042_zpsmnoylgah.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150110_082921_zpsdjkgpc9s.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> I also have a new laptop bag, it's a Longchamp.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150108_052619_zpsy8s2o4m4.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



I really like your paintings and bells......they are so cool!


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> Nothing too special today, just a BCBG dress that will be fun to wear for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858000



What a beautiful dress....sure to make a night out glam!



JOODLZ said:


> Can't wait to see...thanks...see what showed up next below
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Ferragamos. $5.00 a pair. Then stingray boots I found at GW for $16.99 with a $2 no-name wallet I found at another thrift last summer. The boots sparkle in the sunlight!



I adore stingray......what nice finds


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> I really like your paintings and bells......they are so cool!


Thanks Authentic, I was thinking about changing my (office space) room in my home. Well, by spring break I will know.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry it has been so long. I was posting for a time over on the weddingbee or the hive and the women over there said that I was not getting the Hermes scarves or other merchandise for that matter at the prices I claimed because I would not share my source(s). They said that the merchandise was stolen, counterfeit or I was lying, but I did not buy BV bag for $7. I told the girls over the way how the ladies @ weddingbee(dot) com were so mean and I got annoyed or frustrated with them that I closed my account over there.

The person that I told you about in the summer where I was getting Pottery Barn rugs for $1 and LeCreuset for $10 and a Dymo Desktop labelwriter with a scale for $15 has unforunately died before Christmas. I don't mind naming his store because I doubt his family will reopen it. His name was Shawn and his store was shawnmart they found him dead in his warehouse by a gunshot. He would get donations from Bed Bath & Beyond, Pottery Barn, Costco and buy storage unit auctions. The theory is he won a unit and the original owner wanted to buy it back, the original owner may have offered $200-300 and he declined saying he wanted $1000.

I missed the pic of your Hermes scarf Raven, I guess it is raining scarves because I found a Hermes Grand Tenue for $10 today.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

One of my female friends told me another customer told her he would get shoes from out there and, "it was definitely the spot." So sad, I feel bad for the family. His wife, mom and his children.
I keep on telling myself how it was fun while it lasted.
I have a white Sidney comforter set for $10
A Carina set in teal for $30
PB rugs for $5
Bumble to Bumble seaweed shampoo for $1
Ten pieces of Mac makeup for $1 a piece
Dreamzone King size pillows for $1
Euro 2qt Yogurt maker for $5
Westbend breadmaker $5
Cucinapro wafflemaker for $5
Wamsutta towels for $3
And a lot more...all in my storage unit waiting for me to move.

All of this stuff is new because even though I do thrift, I personally don't use cups or dishes or anything pertaining to eating for me or my family. I realize there is bleach and water, maybe it is just me. The whole community is devestated about his death. He had these huge dollar bins on Saturday and on Sundays the stuff in the dollar bin was free. I have been so upset by his death, if you go over to legacy you can see how well he was liked. People came from Va and Nj to go to his store. I knew eventually, I would not be able to go to his store once I moved. People told me to buy anything I see because there was nothing like this store where I am going, I just didn't think it would end like this...Thank you for allowing me to share this kind soul with you.


----------



## emilu

Paid $50 (despite missing it's brand tag I could tell it was elie tahari from the size tag--knowledge from shopping too much!) which is pricey for thrifting but the leather felt divine and the store is directly affiliated with diabetes research. Not sure if the retail price below is correct but it's the only photo I could find online. It's less fitted in real life. Can't wait until
I have an opportunity to wear!


----------



## elvisgurly

jamamcg said:


> Found myself a Bottega sadly not second hand, but in tkmaxx. For a bargain price of £66 i had to share it here as I know many of you are Bottega lovers
> 
> It's a nylon print tote
> View attachment 2845656
> 
> View attachment 2845657
> 
> View attachment 2845658
> 
> View attachment 2845659



Great find.  Hope you can find some great treasures when you visit Florida.



magdalinka said:


> Hard to pick my top 5 finds because, I had an amazing thrift year, but here they are:
> 
> #1 - Authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace $10
> #2 - Authentic Chanel black mint Choco Bar bag $6
> #3 - Kieselstein - Cord sterling alligator belt $4
> #4 - Hermes Fantaisies Indiennes silk scarf $6
> #5 - Hermes La Reale silk scarf $3
> 
> Honorable mentions to 2 Tiffany's necklaces, a $3 14k gold and silver Hollands San Antonio belt that retailed around $1900, a 14k gold necklace with a Mexican opal and a set of 14k gold cufflinks.



You found a lot of great stuff last year!



JOODLZ said:


> Happy New Year to All!
> 
> Top 5 cheap treasures?
> Thanks to reading this thread daily, I had a very good thrifting year!
> This was tough...in no particular order:
> Ghurka Bistro No. 94 $18
> Fendi Momma Bag $14.99
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag $14.99
> Gucci Monogram Coated Canvas Satchel $1.00
> Prada Tessuto Bag $17.99
> 
> Honorable mention...and not so cheap, but "firsts" for me:
> Chanel Double Flap
> Louis Vuitton Denim Mini Pleaty
> Stephen Dweck 7-strand Choker
> 
> And lots and lots of Coach bags



Whoo!  Still loving your Chanel find.  Here's hoping you can find a Hermes this year & Hurricane Coach stays a brewing.



Cc1213 said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm a little late on the top five post. Here are mine:
> 
> 1) My wedding dress! I got this baby from Neiman's for $250, and never posted it on here as it wasn't exactly thrift. Regardless, it's my no. 1 steal of 2014!
> View attachment 2849317
> 
> 
> 2) Navy Ferragamo Varas. These stared my crazed obsession with all things Ferragamo. GW, $6-7
> View attachment 2849329
> 
> 
> 3) Suede Tods boots from GW. I LOVE these, and wear them all the time. A good friend spilled beer on them during my birthday party, and I was able to save them thanks to an amazing cobbler!
> View attachment 2849330
> 
> 
> 4) Chanel loafers from Savers. These were $10, and were found at a thrift store in a very bad part of town. I'm usually too scared of stains to wear these.
> View attachment 2849331
> 
> 
> 5) I have a tie between the NWT tory burch "Katie" bag, and the full length fox coat.
> View attachment 2849332
> 
> View attachment 2849333



Gorgeous dress!  Can't believe you got it for $250.00.  Also love the Chanel shoes so classy looking.



Raven3766 said:


> So yesterday I was at GW and there was nothing! I saw a scarf tied on a rail and thought it was well made and pretty, so I picked it up. I didn't see Hermes until I got home and decided to look at it.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



What a cute scarf!



Cc1213 said:


> Nothing too special today, just a BCBG dress that will be fun to wear for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858000



Pretty color.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Haha thank you .
> Had a really good day thrifting today. I remember reading that someone on here (luxdeb?) only bought things that fit. I have been doing this for a while and I think it does help with thrifting karma.
> Phillip Lim silk gorgeous coral color dress $7 (retail around $600) and a vintage Robert Lee Morris 14k gold heart pendant $1.50.
> It always amazes me when I find gold at the thrifts. Not only did someone have to (possibly mistakenly) donate a gold item, the pricing manager had to miss the gold stamp. Then you had to be the first one to see it. So many variables... Love the treasure hunt!
> View attachment 2856803
> View attachment 2856804
> View attachment 2856805


 
Love the Phillip Lim 3.1 dress! I get so tired of finding basic black clothing, so I am really excited when I find gorgeous colors. Beautiful necklace!

Ha! I wish that was me that said that! I mostly buy what fits, but when you can get $2000+ dresses for $20 or less it is worth alterations. Only 1-2 sizes bigger though or they have to rework the whole garment ($$$), so that keeps me in check. Still it has to be pretty fabulous for me to pay for alterations. That gorgeous pink silk Valentino cocktail dress is too big & is going to get taken in.



Cc1213 said:


> Nothing too special today, just a BCBG dress that will be fun to wear for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858000


 
Pretty!



Raven3766 said:


> I purchased art today; 2 paintings by Elma Pratt for $12 each and  folk artist Josefina Aguilar clay bells for $1 each. I was surprised to see what those little bells were worth. I've been purchasing a lot of art lately.
> 
> I also have a new laptop bag, it's a Longchamp.
> http://


 
Fun & colorful artwork! Great laptop bag....very stylish!



JOODLZ said:


> Can't wait to see...thanks...see what showed up next below
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Ferragamos. $5.00 a pair. Then stingray boots I found at GW for $16.99 with a $2 no-name wallet I found at another thrift last summer. The boots sparkle in the sunlight!


 
Love the stingray! Great bag & stunning boots. The boots are seriously special. And if you ever come to Texas you have to wear them!



2goodeyestoo said:


> One of my female friends told me another customer told her he would get shoes from out there and, "it was definitely the spot." So sad, I feel bad for the family. His wife, mom and his children.
> I keep on telling myself how it was fun while it lasted.
> I have a white Sidney comforter set for $10
> A Carina set in teal for $30
> PB rugs for $5
> Bumble to Bumble seaweed shampoo for $1
> Ten pieces of Mac makeup for $1 a piece
> Dreamzone King size pillows for $1
> Euro 2qt Yogurt maker for $5
> Westbend breadmaker $5
> Cucinapro wafflemaker for $5
> Wamsutta towels for $3
> And a lot more...all in my storage unit waiting for me to move.
> 
> All of this stuff is new because even though I do thrift, I personally don't use cups or dishes or anything pertaining to eating for me or my family. I realize there is bleach and water, maybe it is just me. The whole community is devestated about his death. He had these huge dollar bins on Saturday and on Sundays the stuff in the dollar bin was free. I have been so upset by his death, if you go over to legacy you can see how well he was liked. People came from Va and Nj to go to his store. I knew eventually, I would not be able to go to his store once I moved. People told me to buy anything I see because there was nothing like this store where I am going, I just didn't think it would end like this...Thank you for allowing me to share this kind soul with you.


 
Such sad news. You got some great stuff & he sounded like he really tried to pass on great deals to people. I am thankful every time I get great stuff. You never know when it will dry up & each time it is a blessing. Were the other forums you were on for a while wedding forums? I guess that was not the crowd to appreciate your deals. Really it takes a thread like this. If someone does not shop like we do they cannot even wrap their head around the stuff we come across & what we pay.



emilu said:


> Paid $50 (despite missing it's brand tag I could tell it was elie tahari from the size tag--knowledge from shopping too much!) which is pricey for thrifting but the leather felt divine and the store is directly affiliated with diabetes research. Not sure if the retail price below is correct but it's the only photo I could find online. It's less fitted in real life. Can't wait until
> I have an opportunity to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858977


 
Very pretty! Elie Tahari makes some lovely items. $50 maybe high for thrift, but Target sells dresses for $40-50 & they are cr*p. So that makes this a great buy, especially since it has soft leather & is such a lovely piece. Are you in the US? I don't know why, but I was thinking Canada. It is even a better buy if you are outside the US!


----------



## Cc1213

A few finds from today



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tory Burch Wedge Flip Flops - $4



Ferragamo sandals - $7



Beautiful Stuart Weitzman Pumps...they are sexy! These were $9 or $8



Vince Camuto work slacks - $5




Eileen Fisher Dress - $5


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> One of my female friends told me another customer told her he would get shoes from out there and, "it was definitely the spot." So sad, I feel bad for the family. His wife, mom and his children.
> I keep on telling myself how it was fun while it lasted.
> I have a white Sidney comforter set for $10
> A Carina set in teal for $30
> PB rugs for $5
> Bumble to Bumble seaweed shampoo for $1
> Ten pieces of Mac makeup for $1 a piece
> Dreamzone King size pillows for $1
> Euro 2qt Yogurt maker for $5
> Westbend breadmaker $5
> Cucinapro wafflemaker for $5
> Wamsutta towels for $3
> And a lot more...all in my storage unit waiting for me to move.
> 
> All of this stuff is new because even though I do thrift, I personally don't use cups or dishes or anything pertaining to eating for me or my family. I realize there is bleach and water, maybe it is just me. The whole community is devestated about his death. He had these huge dollar bins on Saturday and on Sundays the stuff in the dollar bin was free. I have been so upset by his death, if you go over to legacy you can see how well he was liked. People came from Va and Nj to go to his store. I knew eventually, I would not be able to go to his store once I moved. People told me to buy anything I see because there was nothing like this store where I am going, I just didn't think it would end like this...Thank you for allowing me to share this kind soul with you.




I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## wildfury

misskris03 said:


> Love the Moschino jacket and the kitteh dress!
> 
> Last week I found a mint Missoni sweatercoat for 25.00 (even had extra buttons in the pocket) and a mint St. John cardigan for 45.00. This week I bought some black repettos for 35.00 and a longchamp denim bag for 28.00. None of it was *super cheap* (except the missoni, which was ridiculous), but far better than retail or even ebay, so I'm happy.



Thanks!  You did great too, especially if everything still looks new .



TinksDelite said:


> Since my closets are bulging from thrifting,  I've started to expand my horizons.  I picked up this (60'S?), Kent  Coffey French Provincial nightstand for $10.  I swear I had this set  when I was young, I'll have to ask my mom.... Yellowed & dirty!   after scrubbing it, I grabbed a can of tiffany blue spray paint and a  bottle silver craft paint.. I may be hooked!



Great job!  It looks perfect.



authenticplease said:


> Nice finds on the dresses......love the  Tadashi!  And such a cute Moschino.......I haven't seen such a relaxed  easy to wear piece by them in ages.  That cutie should be a new wardrobe  fav!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this idea!  Every room looks better with some Tiffany blue (I had this same french provincial furniture when I was young too:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Such nice finds......I am a sucker for Missoni and this dress looks like you can style it so many ways!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> I love their cuticle cream and their hand repair lotion.......I find  them sometimes at our local thrift, just seems like the sales person  dropped off a bunch of overstock as hey are brand new unopened in the  box.  I would so try the items you picked up!



Thanks!  Yeah, I wouldn't have thought it was Moschino just based on the simplicity of it.  Still working on trying to make it a staple .



magdalinka said:


> Your daughter looks just like you! And she makes a very pretty little model. Nice fur find.
> 
> Gorgeous dresses! I am in love with the pink maxi.. so pretty!
> 
> I am loving your top 5, especially the python bag and the Chanel  thanks for sharing.
> 
> The cutest little critter dress, do you mind sharing who makes it? That scarf print dress is gorgeous!
> 
> Good eye! Love the updated look.
> 
> Love Missoni, I would have scooped it up too.



Thanks!  The brand of the cat dress is "Tsega".



magdalinka said:


> Hard to pick my top 5 finds because, I had an amazing thrift year, but here they are:
> 
> #1 - Authentic vintage Chanel medallion necklace $10
> #2 - Authentic Chanel black mint Choco Bar bag $6
> #3 - Kieselstein - Cord sterling alligator belt $4
> #4 - Hermes Fantaisies Indiennes silk scarf $6
> #5 - Hermes La Reale silk scarf $3
> 
> Honorable mentions to 2 Tiffany's necklaces, a $3 14k gold and silver  Hollands San Antonio belt that retailed around $1900, a 14k gold  necklace with a Mexican opal and a set of 14k gold cufflinks.



That Chanel bag amazed me the first time you posted here.  Hooray for your thrift luck, couldn't have happened to a better person .



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2845924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.36!



Pretty dress.



LuxeDeb said:


> You had a good year! Me too. I cannot even begin to put a list together!
> 
> 
> 
> Leather is a wardrobe staple! Pretty dresses. The black & gold is so fun & flirty!
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff! Love the "Dynasty dress!" The cat dress & scarf dress are super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable! Tiffany blue brightens any room.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score! I think I have that Missoni dress in a mini version
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! If I wore flats they would look like that!



Thanks! You could put together a pretty amazing top 5 on a monthly basis .  



Cc1213 said:


> Sorry ladies, I'm a little late on the top five post. Here are mine:
> 
> 1) My wedding dress! I got this baby from Neiman's for $250, and never  posted it on here as it wasn't exactly thrift. Regardless, it's my no. 1  steal of 2014!
> View attachment 2849317
> 
> 
> 2) Navy Ferragamo Varas. These stared my crazed obsession with all things Ferragamo. GW, $6-7
> View attachment 2849329
> 
> 
> 3) Suede Tods boots from GW. I LOVE these, and wear them all the time. A  good friend spilled beer on them during my birthday party, and I was  able to save them thanks to an amazing cobbler!
> 
> View attachment 2849330
> 
> 
> 4) Chanel loafers from Savers. These were $10, and were found at a  thrift store in a very bad part of town. I'm usually too scared of  stains to wear these.
> View attachment 2849331
> 
> 
> 5) I have a tie between the NWT tory burch "Katie" bag, and the full length fox coat.
> View attachment 2849332
> 
> View attachment 2849333



That dress made me go WOW!!!  So beautiful.  Those Chanel flats were a great find too.



jamamcg said:


> Ok here are my top 5 for 2014.
> 
> 5. Mulberry leather moc croc toiletries bag. RRP £400+
> View attachment 2850381
> 
> 
> 4. Calvin Klein stingray bag. £14. RRP £2000
> View attachment 2850382
> 
> 
> 3. Vintage vogue magazines.
> View attachment 2850394
> 
> 
> 2. Antique photograph from 1880
> View attachment 2850388
> 
> 
> 1. Belstaff jacket. £34.99 RRP £595
> View attachment 2850390
> 
> 
> And a special purchase can anybody have a guess what could be in the box
> View attachment 2850398



I still remember that stingray bag.  That was such a lucky find!



Raven3766 said:


> I didn't know what to post but know that I try never to go over $10 for anything thrifted...
> Stephen Dweck Tiger Eye necklace....http://
> Vintage Lanvin Necklace...
> http://
> Vintage set of Cameo jewelry...two bracelets; one Lava cameos and a choker necklace with brooch...
> http://
> Tiffany bracelet...
> http://
> Bottega handbag...



Those cameos are beautiful!  $25 is unthinkable.  And congrats on your beautiful hermes scarf!



magdalinka said:


> Speaking of Lanvin, here is what hubs picked  up a while back for $5. I find it very fitting now that I have a little  daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856151
> View attachment 2856154
> View attachment 2856157



Wow, you could post a second top 5 for your husband .  That's beautiful!  




shoppinggalnyc said:


> LOVE these! I'm a sucker for a beautiful dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - and i know the feeling - I'm so jealous of everyone who can wear anything summery right now.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? These are great! I love vintage dresses like the fun print and the beaded number is amazing!





Cc1213 said:


> Hehe, the cat shirt is awesome!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## wildfury

emilu said:


> Paid $50 (despite missing it's brand tag I could tell it was elie tahari from the size tag--knowledge from shopping too much!) which is pricey for thrifting but the leather felt divine and the store is directly affiliated with diabetes research. Not sure if the retail price below is correct but it's the only photo I could find online. It's less fitted in real life. Can't wait until
> I have an opportunity to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858977



That's not so bad considering it's leather .



JOODLZ said:


> Can't wait to see...thanks...see what showed up next below
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Ferragamos. $5.00 a pair. Then stingray boots I found at GW  for $16.99 with a $2 no-name wallet I found at another thrift last  summer. The boots sparkle in the sunlight!



Ooh, nice find on the stingray stuff!  I've never come across any as of yet.



2goodeyestoo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry it has been so long. I was posting for a time over on the  weddingbee or the hive and the women over there said that I was not  getting the Hermes scarves or other merchandise for that matter at the  prices I claimed because I would not share my source(s). They said that  the merchandise was stolen, counterfeit or I was lying, but I did not  buy BV bag for $7. I told the girls over the way how the ladies @  weddingbee(dot) com were so mean and I got annoyed or frustrated with  them that I closed my account over there.
> 
> The person that I told you about in the summer where I was getting  Pottery Barn rugs for $1 and LeCreuset for $10 and a Dymo Desktop  labelwriter with a scale for $15 has unforunately died before Christmas.  I don't mind naming his store because I doubt his family will reopen  it. His name was Shawn and his store was shawnmart they found him dead  in his warehouse by a gunshot. He would get donations from Bed Bath  & Beyond, Pottery Barn, Costco and buy storage unit auctions. The  theory is he won a unit and the original owner wanted to buy it back,  the original owner may have offered $200-300 and he declined saying he  wanted $1000.
> 
> I missed the pic of your Hermes scarf Raven, I guess it is raining  scarves because I found a Hermes Grand Tenue for $10 today.



That's so sad about the store owner...hope they found who did it.  He sounded like a great guy...and I just loved what he named his store.  



LuxeDeb said:


> The dress bargains for moi~
> 
> DVF silk knit long halter dress $5
> View attachment 2855362
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana virgin wool (one is a blend) dresses $20 each
> View attachment 2855356
> View attachment 2855357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855358



Great finds once again, not surprisingly   .


----------



## jamamcg

Got some pieces in Orlando not the best finds, but I'm not complaining. 

Ralph Lauren shirt. My friend made a very similar style shirt in a really cool wool, and I wanted a shirt in a similar style and the fact that it's khaki makes it even better. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Marithe + Francois girbaud shirt I have bought a pair of Jeans by them and they were very expensive so I had to get the shirt. Also I do like a graphic print shirt. 



givenchy tie. I just noticed a hole in it which is a shame, but it's not that noticeable 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also got two pairs of shoes not from a thrift but Neiman Marcus rack. 
Prada was $1200 got them for $402 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Jimmy Choo was $695 got them for $312


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hello my thrifty friends!

Not much for me in 2014 as far as thrifting, it was a crazy year for me professionally - really good but crazy busy!

Most of my deals were scored at Nordstrom rack but I hope to do more thrifting in 2015.  My hubby is finally done with grad school in May so I'm going to be looking for a Chanel bag (vintage) to supplement my wardrobe.

My 2015 goal is to achieve a 100% wearable wardrobe... I'm going to be meeting with a stylist to find a couple of looks that work for me and try to build my wardrobe around those pieces.  

Today I stopped by the studio store and my girlies were so happy that they had wardrobe from the set of Annie!!!  We are stalking the store hoping to get one of the red dresses, but hey got a couple of cute mementos from the movie (they're obsessed!). Also found a Stella McCartney too for DD for $4 and a ton of Crewcuts cardigans with tags for $7.  

Hope to contribute more to the thread in 2015 &#128522;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Finally! A pair of Chanel shoes in my size! (Well, actually one size too big but still wearable LOL). Thrifted these babies for $45 today


----------



## authenticplease

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally! A pair of Chanel shoes in my size! (Well, actually one size too big but still wearable LOL). Thrifted these babies for $45 today



Nice find!  I really like the color combo too


----------



## wildfury

Found one of my grail designers !!



​ 
The best part is, it was only $5 for the entire set!



​ 
It has these neat metal buckles and metal accents going along it. The buckles actually attach by snaps, and they're adjustable.  I've never seen anything like it!

It's a really pale green, which I'm not very fond of....but no way, no how, would I ever leave Mugler behind .  

Besides the colour, I really do love the design.  I'm happy I found one with futuristic elements, those are my favourite!  Does anyone know what era it's from?

I also found a $4 Theory blazer, a $9 Tadashi dress, and a pretty $3 Cherub frame, but it was hard to be as excited .



​ 




The dress is really gorgeous though...it's a mermaid dress with a longer train in the back.  It also really accentuates your curves!  I didn't think I'd like it (since I don't normally like strapless dresses), but thank goodness I tried it on anyway.


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally! A pair of Chanel shoes in my size! (Well, actually one size too big but still wearable LOL). Thrifted these babies for $45 today




I just gasped! These literally took my breath away. Were these behind the case?


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally! A pair of Chanel shoes in my size! (Well, actually one size too big but still wearable LOL). Thrifted these babies for $45 today



Great shoes congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally! A pair of Chanel shoes in my size! (Well, actually one size too big but still wearable LOL). Thrifted these babies for $45 today


What a find! They are so cute! I want them....


----------



## heymom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally! A pair of Chanel shoes in my size! (Well, actually one size too big but still wearable LOL). Thrifted these babies for $45 today



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Congrats


----------



## heymom

JOODLZ said:


> Can't wait to see...thanks...see what showed up next below
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the Ferragamos. $5.00 a pair. Then stingray boots I found at GW for $16.99 with a $2 no-name wallet I found at another thrift last summer. The boots sparkle in the sunlight!



I'm in love with the boots! &#10084;&#65039; I want to find a pair...what is the brand? I Will be on the hunt


----------



## Pao9

wildfury said:


> Found one of my grail designers !!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The best part is, it was only $5 for the entire set!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It has these neat metal buckles and metal accents going along it. The buckles actually attach by snaps, and they're adjustable.  I've never seen anything like it!
> 
> It's a really pale green, which I'm not very fond of....but no way, no how, would I ever leave Mugler behind .
> 
> Besides the colour, I really do love the design.  I'm happy I found one with futuristic elements, those are my favourite!  Does anyone know what era it's from?
> 
> I also found a $4 Theory blazer, a $9 Tadashi dress, and a pretty $3 Cherub frame, but it was hard to be as excited .
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is really gorgeous though...it's a mermaid dress with a longer train in the back.  It also really accentuates your curves!  I didn't think I'd like it (since I don't normally like strapless dresses), but thank goodness I tried it on anyway.




Thierry is one of my faves too! Great job!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> A few finds from today
> 
> View attachment 2859922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Wedge Flip Flops - $4
> 
> View attachment 2859923
> 
> Ferragamo sandals - $7
> 
> View attachment 2859925
> 
> Beautiful Stuart Weitzman Pumps...they are sexy! These were $9 or $8
> 
> View attachment 2859928
> 
> Vince Camuto work slacks - $5
> 
> View attachment 2859930
> 
> 
> Eileen Fisher Dress - $5


 
Gorgeous Stuart Weitzman pumps! Love the color!



jamamcg said:


> Got some pieces in Orlando not the best finds, but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Ralph Lauren shirt. My friend made a very similar style shirt in a really cool wool, and I wanted a shirt in a similar style and the fact that it's khaki makes it even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860415
> 
> 
> Marithe + Francois girbaud shirt I have bought a pair of Jeans by them and they were very expensive so I had to get the shirt. Also I do like a graphic print shirt.
> View attachment 2860416
> 
> 
> givenchy tie. I just noticed a hole in it which is a shame, but it's not that noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860417
> View attachment 2860418
> 
> 
> I also got two pairs of shoes not from a thrift but Neiman Marcus rack.
> Prada was $1200 got them for $402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860419
> 
> Jimmy Choo was $695 got them for $312
> View attachment 2860430


 
Glad you found some things. Love the shoes! Sexy man shoes!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally! A pair of Chanel shoes in my size! (Well, actually one size too big but still wearable LOL). Thrifted these babies for $45 today


 
Adorable! So sweet & girly!



wildfury said:


> Found one of my grail designers !!
> 
> The best part is, it was only $5 for the entire set!​
> It has these neat metal buckles and metal accents going along it. The buckles actually attach by snaps, and they're adjustable.  I've never seen anything like it!​
> It's a really pale green, which I'm not very fond of....but no way, no how, would I ever leave Mugler behind .
> 
> Besides the colour, I really do love the design.  I'm happy I found one with futuristic elements, those are my favourite!  Does anyone know what era it's from?
> 
> I also found a $4 Theory blazer, a $9 Tadashi dress, and a pretty $3 Cherub frame, but it was hard to be as excited .
> 
> 
> The dress is really gorgeous though...it's a mermaid dress with a longer train in the back.  It also really accentuates your curves!  I didn't think I'd like it (since I don't normally like strapless dresses), but thank goodness I tried it on anyway.​


 
That is a spectrum of fab finds! Love the Thierry Mugler pantsuit! I am guessing 90s. I bet the Tadashi dress could look very vampy on (that's a good thing). Love cherubs, cannot go wrong with a Theory blazer. Nice!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are the 2 Chanel bags I got recently. They were only about $150 each, so the peach one I got with the plan of dying it. I have 2 other peach Chanel bags (yeah my collection is out of control). The more that I think about it that is crazy with this strap, so I am going to dye one of my other peach bags or a one that has an all chain strap. I am so excited to try it. I cannot decide on a color!













I love that this gold one is a true crossbody bag! The strap is wide, so it is really comfortable (which is important because this is bigger than it looks).


----------



## sourapril

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/pr...Sleeve-For-Women&colorFamily=&altImageIndex=0

Got this wool shirt by smartwool for $5, retail over $100


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Haven't been thrifting in a while and finally got out today.

I got an adorable vintage pair of Salvatore Ferragamo heels. Peep toe, satin with a bow on them. $4.99
Lululemon pants $0.99 (in the kids section)
Stella McCartney Adidas pants $0.99 (kids section)
Madewell white jeans and chambray shirt $2.99 each
Zara prep school jacket $8.99 (my fiancé said it looks like I'm in hogwarts wearing it lmao)
NWT Nanette Lepore discovery skirt $4.99 originally $298
J. Crew hoodie $4.99
Marc Jacobs tank that says "no one saw me do it" $0.99


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Insane! Around here those bags would have been $500+ Lucky girl!!!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the 2 Chanel bags I got recently. They were only about $150 each, so the peach one I got with the plan of dying it. I have 2 other peach Chanel bags (yeah my collection is out of control). The more that I think about it that is crazy with this strap, so I am going to dye one of my other peach bags or a one that has an all chain strap. I am so excited to try it. I cannot decide on a color!
> 
> View attachment 2862062
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862063
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862064
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862065
> 
> 
> I love that this gold one is a true crossbody bag! The strap is wide, so it is really comfortable (which is important because this is bigger than it looks).
> 
> View attachment 2862066
> View attachment 2862067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862068
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862069


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the 2 Chanel bags I got recently. They were only about $150 each, so the peach one I got with the plan of dying it. I have 2 other peach Chanel bags (yeah my collection is out of control). The more that I think about it that is crazy with this strap, so I am going to dye one of my other peach bags or a one that has an all chain strap. I am so excited to try it. I cannot decide on a color!
> 
> View attachment 2862062
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862063
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862064
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862065
> 
> 
> I love that this gold one is a true crossbody bag! The strap is wide, so it is really comfortable (which is important because this is bigger than it looks).
> 
> View attachment 2862066
> View attachment 2862067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862068
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862069


Can you say JEALOUS!!!!! I want a Chanel in a bad way! Congrats!


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Haven't been thrifting in a while and finally got out today.
> 
> 
> 
> I got an adorable vintage pair of Salvatore Ferragamo heels. Peep toe, satin with a bow on them. $4.99
> 
> Lululemon pants $0.99 (in the kids section)
> 
> Stella McCartney Adidas pants $0.99 (kids section)
> 
> Madewell white jeans and chambray shirt $2.99 each
> 
> Zara prep school jacket $8.99 (my fiancé said it looks like I'm in hogwarts wearing it lmao)
> 
> NWT Nanette Lepore discovery skirt $4.99 originally $298
> 
> J. Crew hoodie $4.99
> 
> Marc Jacobs tank that says "no one saw me do it" $0.99




Lulu and stella are my favorite workout clothes! I'm actually headed to the lulu outlet in a few minutes. Work trip to Orlando equals shopping at night 



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the 2 Chanel bags I got recently. They were only about $150 each, so the peach one I got with the plan of dying it. I have 2 other peach Chanel bags (yeah my collection is out of control). The more that I think about it that is crazy with this strap, so I am going to dye one of my other peach bags or a one that has an all chain strap. I am so excited to try it. I cannot decide on a color!
> 
> View attachment 2862062
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862063
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862064
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862065
> 
> 
> I love that this gold one is a true crossbody bag! The strap is wide, so it is really comfortable (which is important because this is bigger than it looks).
> 
> View attachment 2862066
> View attachment 2862067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862068
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862069




Wow that is super cheap for chanel! I would think a lot before dying,  did mine because it started looking yellow but I can tell it's been dyed. If you want to sell in the future I wouldn't do it. Just do a lot of research it was a fun project but super time consuming!


----------



## Cc1213

Today I found some brand new, Anyi Lu shoes. These were expensive (at least in the thrift world), but I felt fine paying $15 for a pair of Italian shoes that will fit my mom! The brand seems relatively new (e.g. it reads "patent pending" on the bottom of the soles), but they feel well made, and are adorable! 





I also found a nice Giorgio Armani briefcase for the FI (only $6), but I think it will be too small for the amount of work he normally carries to court.


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the 2 Chanel bags I got recently. They were only about $150 each, so the peach one I got with the plan of dying it. I have 2 other peach Chanel bags (yeah my collection is out of control). The more that I think about it that is crazy with this strap, so I am going to dye one of my other peach bags or a one that has an all chain strap. I am so excited to try it. I cannot decide on a color!
> 
> View attachment 2862062
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862063
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862064
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862065
> 
> 
> I love that this gold one is a true crossbody bag! The strap is wide, so it is really comfortable (which is important because this is bigger than it looks).
> 
> View attachment 2862066
> View attachment 2862067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862068
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862069




I actually love the peach color. Beautiful! Did you find these babies at a consignment shop?


----------



## Cc1213

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Haven't been thrifting in a while and finally got out today.
> 
> 
> 
> I got an adorable vintage pair of Salvatore Ferragamo heels. Peep toe, satin with a bow on them. $4.99
> 
> Lululemon pants $0.99 (in the kids section)
> 
> Stella McCartney Adidas pants $0.99 (kids section)
> 
> Madewell white jeans and chambray shirt $2.99 each
> 
> Zara prep school jacket $8.99 (my fiancé said it looks like I'm in hogwarts wearing it lmao)
> 
> NWT Nanette Lepore discovery skirt $4.99 originally $298
> 
> J. Crew hoodie $4.99
> 
> Marc Jacobs tank that says "no one saw me do it" $0.99




I'd love to see pics of your ferragamos - I am just obsessed with those shoes!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Lulu and stella are my favorite workout clothes! I'm actually headed to the lulu outlet in a few minutes. Work trip to Orlando equals shopping at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is super cheap for chanel! I would think a lot before dying,  did mine because it started looking yellow but I can tell it's been dyed. If you want to sell in the future I wouldn't do it. Just do a lot of research it was a fun project but super time consuming!



I never knew how comfy exercise pants are!! I don't want to take them off. Wow!





Cc1213 said:


> I'd love to see pics of your ferragamos - I am just obsessed with those shoes!



If I can stop being lazy I will definitely post some pics...


----------



## sourapril

Cc1213 said:


> Today I found some brand new, Anyi Lu shoes. These were expensive (at least in the thrift world), but I felt fine paying $15 for a pair of Italian shoes that will fit my mom! The brand seems relatively new (e.g. it reads "patent pending" on the bottom of the soles), but they feel well made, and are adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2862452
> View attachment 2862453
> 
> 
> I also found a nice Giorgio Armani briefcase for the FI (only $6), but I think it will be too small for the amount of work he normally carries to court.




Very cute. I love my anyi lu. They are very comfy


----------



## Pao9

The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing. 

Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!


----------



## divantraining1

What a great find! Congrats on the Chanel!!!


----------



## Cc1213

Pao9 said:


> The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557




What a beauty!


----------



## Cc1213

Question: Do any of you ladies ever give a second glance to some bags that you KNOW are fake upon first look? I seem to whenever it comes to an HG (Chanel, Hermes. Gucci), because I just want to satisfy that little voice in my head that's saying, "but it could be real". Haha, maybe I'm the only one who does this! 

Anyway, didn't find anything today, but did receive a couple trade items from PoshMark. First, a pair of jack rogers (I love these sandals), then a prada purse (although I've never seen this style before).


----------



## djdj

Pao9 said:


> The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557


WOW!! AMAZING FIND! which store did u visit and what area? I\m going to Orlando for vacation next month, hv to check it!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557


Wait! Wait! Where's mine?!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557



Woo hoo! Go Pao. She's a beauty!


----------



## Tomsmom

Pao9 said:


> The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557



Gorgeous!!!!   Congrats Pao!!


----------



## authenticplease

Pao9 said:


> The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557



Gorgeous!  I bet this beauty will clean up well!!  I adore the color and the shape


----------



## LuxeDeb

Pao9 said:


> Lulu and stella are my favorite workout clothes! I'm actually headed to the lulu outlet in a few minutes. Work trip to Orlando equals shopping at night
> 
> Wow that is super cheap for chanel! I would think a lot before dying,  did mine because it started looking yellow but I can tell it's been dyed. If you want to sell in the future I wouldn't do it. Just do a lot of research it was a fun project but super time consuming!


 
Thanks. Yes, I will do a lot of research first. I will also check to see if some colors go on better & if the base color makes a difference. Maybe keeping it in the same color family will help or maybe black is the only color dye that ends up well.




Cc1213 said:


> Today I found some brand new, Anyi Lu shoes. These were expensive (at least in the thrift world), but I felt fine paying $15 for a pair of Italian shoes that will fit my mom! The brand seems relatively new (e.g. it reads "patent pending" on the bottom of the soles), but they feel well made, and are adorable!
> 
> View attachment 2862452
> View attachment 2862453
> 
> 
> I also found a nice Giorgio Armani briefcase for the FI (only $6), but I think it will be too small for the amount of work he normally carries to court.


 
Cute! I like the leopard print touch!



Pao9 said:


> The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557


 
Great deal. Maybe some kind of leather conditioner can help soften the scratches. Still a super score either way!



Cc1213 said:


> I actually love the peach color. Beautiful! Did you find these babies at a consignment shop?


 
Yes, consignment shops can have great deals if you watch the markdowns. My thrifts would have sold these for much more.



Cc1213 said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies ever give a second glance to some bags that you KNOW are fake upon first look? I seem to whenever it comes to an HG (Chanel, Hermes. Gucci), because I just want to satisfy that little voice in my head that's saying, "but it could be real". Haha, maybe I'm the only one who does this!
> 
> Anyway, didn't find anything today, but did receive a couple trade items from PoshMark. First, a pair of jack rogers (I love these sandals), then a prada purse (although I've never seen this style before).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863629
> View attachment 2863630


 
Have you gotten the Prada bag authenticated? I have not seen this bag before either & items on Poshmark make me nervous. It is a hotbead of fakes. Prada makes such a wide range of styles it is hard to keep up, but that also makes them more prone to getting counterfeited. Hope it's authentic, because it is a fun style!


----------



## heartoflove

Pao9 said:


> The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557




*gasp* it's apparently raining Chanel in the thrifting community!! Congrats!


----------



## mizz_tiff

My mom took me shopping for my birthday & found these. CHANEL jeans & Ferragamo heels


----------



## Cc1213

mizz_tiff said:


> My mom took me shopping for my birthday & found these. CHANEL jeans & Ferragamo heels




I literally just saw hose EXACT Ferragamo heels at a thrift shop today. They were too big for me (a size 8) so I left them behind. The jeans are also so beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

mizz_tiff said:


> My mom took me shopping for my birthday & found these. CHANEL jeans & Ferragamo heels



Great finds!!


----------



## Raven3766

mizz_tiff said:


> My mom took me shopping for my birthday & found these. CHANEL jeans & Ferragamo heels


Happy Birthday and congrats on the finds!


----------



## Raven3766

Today I went to Salvos and they were having a 1/2 price sale on luggage and backpacks.  I found this Gucci  vintage luggage for $12 and got it for $6. It's not too big or too small...just right.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150117_175152_zpsq9a6obpt.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150117_175217_zpsokechpka.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pao9

Cc1213 said:


> What a beauty!







djdj said:


> WOW!! AMAZING FIND! which store did u visit and what area? I\m going to Orlando for vacation next month, hv to check it!!!







Raven3766 said:


> Wait! Wait! Where's mine?!!!! Congratulations!!!!!







KrissieNO.5 said:


> Woo hoo! Go Pao. She's a beauty!







Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous!!!!   Congrats Pao!!







authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous!  I bet this beauty will clean up well!!  I adore the color and the shape







LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks. Yes, I will do a lot of research first. I will also check to see if some colors go on better & if the base color makes a difference. Maybe keeping it in the same color family will help or maybe black is the only color dye that ends up well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! I like the leopard print touch!
> 
> 
> 
> Great deal. Maybe some kind of leather conditioner can help soften the scratches. Still a super score either way!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, consignment shops can have great deals if you watch the markdowns. My thrifts would have sold these for much more.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gotten the Prada bag authenticated? I have not seen this bag before either & items on Poshmark make me nervous. It is a hotbead of fakes. Prada makes such a wide range of styles it is hard to keep up, but that also makes them more prone to getting counterfeited. Hope it's authentic, because it is a fun style!







heartoflove said:


> *gasp* it's apparently raining Chanel in the thrifting community!! Congrats!




Thanks all ladies, I was supper excited I think a conditioner will do very well!

Djdj the thrift store is called community thrift! Good luck when you go!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Today I went to Salvos and they were having a 1/2 price sale on luggage and backpacks.  I found this Gucci  vintage luggage for $12 and got it for $6. It's not too big or too small...just right.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150117_175152_zpsq9a6obpt.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150117_175217_zpsokechpka.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Love it !


----------



## mizz_tiff

Cc1213 said:


> I literally just saw hose EXACT Ferragamo heels at a thrift shop today. They were too big for me (a size 8) so I left them behind. The jeans are also so beautiful!





Tomsmom said:


> Great finds!!





Raven3766 said:


> Happy Birthday and congrats on the finds!






Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## nerimanna

hello fellow thrift ladies! i was very lucky today i found an LV mini lin boot for only about US$180 at a thrift store  it's in like-new condition like it were only worn once. retailed brand new for US$1,510 according to yoogi's. hope you ladies have a very lucky thrift day!


----------



## nerimanna

pao9 said:


> the thrift gods have called upon me and i listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in orlando that i have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly i looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> the leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557


yowza!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the 2 Chanel bags I got recently. They were only about $150 each, so the peach one I got with the plan of dying it. I have 2 other peach Chanel bags (yeah my collection is out of control). The more that I think about it that is crazy with this strap, so I am going to dye one of my other peach bags or a one that has an all chain strap. I am so excited to try it. I cannot decide on a color!
> 
> View attachment 2862062
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862063
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862064
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862065
> 
> 
> I love that this gold one is a true crossbody bag! The strap is wide, so it is really comfortable (which is important because this is bigger than it looks).
> 
> View attachment 2862066
> View attachment 2862067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862068
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862069


So lucky! I love the peach one. It would look great in black!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> hello fellow thrift ladies! i was very lucky today i found an LV mini lin boot for only about US$180 at a thrift store  it's in like-new condition like it were only worn once. retailed brand new for US$1,510 according to yoogi's. hope you ladies have a very lucky thrift day!


 
Now that's my kind of boot find! They are gorgeous!



Raven3766 said:


> Today I went to Salvos and they were having a 1/2 price sale on luggage and backpacks.  I found this Gucci  vintage luggage for $12 and got it for $6. It's not too big or too small...just right.
> <a href="http://[/URL]


 
There is something so cool about vintage luggage! Not to mention, you can spot Gucci a mile away! 



mizz_tiff said:


> My mom took me shopping for my birthday & found these. CHANEL jeans & Ferragamo heels


 
Classic designer pieces are such a great find! Congrats!


----------



## Cc1213

No great finds yesterday, which was very disappointing as it was 50% day at GW. I did find a full bottle of Escada "Magnetism", which wasn't a great deal ($13), but is a nice edition to my perfume collection.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I left behind 3 pairs of shoes - 2 pairs of Ferragamos, and one pair of MJ heels. It was hard, especially considering I'm a shoe hoarder (and each shoe would have cost $3), but I wasn't thrilled by any of them, so figured I'd let someone else have a great find!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> No great finds yesterday, which was very disappointing as it was 50% day at GW. I did find a full bottle of Escada "Magnetism", which wasn't a great deal ($13), but is a nice edition to my perfume collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865906
> 
> 
> I left behind 3 pairs of shoes - 2 pairs of Ferragamos, and one pair of MJ heels. It was hard, especially considering I'm a shoe hoarder (and each shoe would have cost $3), but I wasn't thrilled by any of them, so figured I'd let someone else have a great find!


I know what you mean. I find ferragamo, rebecca minkoff...all types of shoes, but leave them for someone else. Now I did find some lanvin satin, bought those home.


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> hello fellow thrift ladies! i was very lucky today i found an LV mini lin boot for only about US$180 at a thrift store  it's in like-new condition like it were only worn once. retailed brand new for US$1,510 according to yoogi's. hope you ladies have a very lucky thrift day!


Great deal on the LV's. They do look practically new;  love them.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Love it !


Thanks Toms mom!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Now that's my kind of boot find! They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> There is something so cool about vintage luggage! Not to mention, you can spot Gucci a mile away!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic designer pieces are such a great find! Congrats!


I noticed the leather GG on front and proceeded to look for the tag. I had to sit down, because if I didn't see it, I was going to leave it. Fortunately, I found it! I also found a vintage "Pididdly Links" necklace for $1, will post later. It's the cutest charm necklace.


----------



## mizz_tiff

nerimanna said:


> hello fellow thrift ladies! i was very lucky today i found an LV mini lin boot for only about US$180 at a thrift store  it's in like-new condition like it were only worn once. retailed brand new for US$1,510 according to yoogi's. hope you ladies have a very lucky thrift day!




Those are beautiful!


----------



## sunnyflies

The LV boots are stunning! Good for you.


----------



## Cc1213

Hehe...St John Booties for $5 at GW. I felt like a thief walking it with these. Sometimes I wish I was a professor already, and not a student, because I want to wear my fancy clothes, dammit!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Hehe...St John Booties for $5 at GW. I felt like a thief walking it with these. Sometimes I wish I was a professor already, and not a student, because I want to wear my fancy clothes, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866196
> View attachment 2866197
> View attachment 2866198



Those are beautiful!


----------



## Cc1213

And...a burberry trench for $7. Found this at the same shop where j found my first trench. I will be selling as it's too big , but I hope it finds a good home!


----------



## mizz_tiff

Cc1213 said:


> And...a burberry trench for $7. Found this at the same shop where j found my first trench. I will be selling as it's too big , but I hope it finds a good home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866256





OMG I LOVE your trench!!! What a great steal!


----------



## Pao9

nerimanna said:


> hello fellow thrift ladies! i was very lucky today i found an LV mini lin boot for only about US$180 at a thrift store  it's in like-new condition like it were only worn once. retailed brand new for US$1,510 according to yoogi's. hope you ladies have a very lucky thrift day!




Amazing boots! The price is amazing!



Cc1213 said:


> Hehe...St John Booties for $5 at GW. I felt like a thief walking it with these. Sometimes I wish I was a professor already, and not a student, because I want to wear my fancy clothes, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866196
> View attachment 2866197
> View attachment 2866198



 Love the details on this boot! You can be a stylish student! I wish I thrifted designer clothes when I was going to school! 



Cc1213 said:


> And...a burberry trench for $7. Found this at the same shop where j found my first trench. I will be selling as it's too big , but I hope it finds a good home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866256




Great coat!


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Hehe...St John Booties for $5 at GW. I felt like a thief walking it with these. Sometimes I wish I was a professor already, and not a student, because I want to wear my fancy clothes, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866196
> View attachment 2866197
> View attachment 2866198




Gorgeous!


----------



## JOODLZ

authenticplease said:


> I adore stingray......what nice finds



Thanks!



elvisgurly said:


> Whoo!  Still loving your Chanel find.  Here's hoping you can find a Hermes this year & Hurricane Coach stays a brewing.



Thanks...still watching for the H scarf, but the Coach-icane continues. 2015 is off to a great start...see below 



LuxeDeb said:


> Love the stingray! Great bag & stunning boots. The boots are seriously special. And if you ever come to Texas you have to wear them!



Thanks...don't know when I'll ever get to TX, but I certainly won't forget my boots!



Cc1213 said:


> A few finds from today
> 
> View attachment 2859922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Wedge Flip Flops - $4
> 
> View attachment 2859923
> 
> Ferragamo sandals - $7
> 
> View attachment 2859925
> 
> Beautiful Stuart Weitzman Pumps...they are sexy! These were $9 or $8
> 
> View attachment 2859928
> 
> Vince Camuto work slacks - $5
> 
> View attachment 2859930
> 
> 
> Eileen Fisher Dress - $5



LOVE the Ferragamo sandals!



wildfury said:


> Ooh, nice find on the stingray stuff!  I've never come across any as of yet.



Thanks!

And last week...another HG and the beginning of my 2015 Top 5 list! I've had to self-authenticate, because it wasn't an auction purchase, but based on all my research here at rPF and on other sites here's my 1984 LV MIF Speedy 25...from GW $99.99...not cheap, but well under anything selling on ebay, and in better shape than most of them IMO. I've cleaned the handles and polished the brass and she's even more beautiful now! Oh, and I found a replacement lock and key (not vintage though) and it's on it's way.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My family jumped in the car and road tripped to Florida - any thrift suggestions? I'm also hoping to hit Rack or two but not sure I'll have much time. Heading down to Miami then back up to Orlando before going home next weekend. Where should I shop? Usually t do more research before I leave but we just grabbed a couple things and left LOL.


----------



## nerimanna

sunnyflies said:


> The LV boots are stunning! Good for you.


thank you!  wish u luck on your next thrifting


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Great deal on the LV's. They do look practically new;  love them.


thanks  they were selling it for like around $275 but I haggled and was able to get it at a prettier price. wish u luck on your next thrifting


----------



## nerimanna

Pao9 said:


> Amazing boots! The price is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the details on this boot! You can be a stylish student! I wish I thrifted designer clothes when I was going to school!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great coat!


thank you! they are indeed a steal. wish u luck on your next thrifting


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Now that's my kind of boot find! They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> There is something so cool about vintage luggage! Not to mention, you can spot Gucci a mile away!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic designer pieces are such a great find! Congrats!


thanks luxedeb  i look forward to your next reveals  i enjoy your finds!


----------



## Pao9

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...still watching for the H scarf, but the Coach-icane continues. 2015 is off to a great start...see below
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...don't know when I'll ever get to TX, but I certainly won't forget my boots!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the Ferragamo sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And last week...another HG and the beginning of my 2015 Top 5 list! I've had to self-authenticate, because it wasn't an auction purchase, but based on all my research here at rPF and on other sites here's my 1984 LV MIF Speedy 25...from GW $99.99...not cheap, but well under anything selling on ebay, and in better shape than most of them IMO. I've cleaned the handles and polished the brass and she's even more beautiful now! Oh, and I found a replacement lock and key (not vintage though) and it's on it's way.




Congrats I can see by the handles that this is the real deal!


----------



## LisaK026

Vintage Italian Leather jewelry box $3.99 GW. Do any of you "Bag Repair" experts have any advise on how to fix the front corner. It is pretty worn. But this is so cute. Back is stamped Made in Italy.


----------



## LexielLoveee

Sooo excited brand new jovani gown with a train. Even has tags and extra beads! My sister is getting married in January so I was thinking this is perfect since she's letting me pick. I fig all the money I didn't spend on a dress I can use to buy new pair of Loubs to match&#128527;&#128527;. I never go looking for gowns at goodwill etc but I found this and loved the beadwork. I have to bring to my taylor to tighten it up a bit as I finally found a dress with a big enought for chest now she's gotta clinch the waist. Any idea on pricing for something like this? Thanks for letting me share was so excited to upload! Xo


----------



## ReiChan1

Hi everyone!
My family and I will be off to Las Vegas in a month or so.... Do any of you ladies and/or gents know of any nice thrift stores/ consignment there to look around in?


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...still watching for the H scarf, but the Coach-icane continues. 2015 is off to a great start...see below
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...don't know when I'll ever get to TX, but I certainly won't forget my boots!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the Ferragamo sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And last week...another HG and the beginning of my 2015 Top 5 list! I've had to self-authenticate, because it wasn't an auction purchase, but based on all my research here at rPF and on other sites here's my 1984 LV MIF Speedy 25...from GW $99.99...not cheap, but well under anything selling on ebay, and in better shape than most of them IMO. I've cleaned the handles and polished the brass and she's even more beautiful now! Oh, and I found a replacement lock and key (not vintage though) and it's on it's way.



Awesome awesome bag!!!!  I'm so happy for you


----------



## Tomsmom

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2867125
> View attachment 2867127
> 
> 
> Sooo excited brand new jovani gown with a train. Even has tags and extra beads! My sister is getting married in January so I was thinking this is perfect since she's letting me pick. I fig all the money I didn't spend on a dress I can use to buy new pair of Loubs to match&#128527;&#128527;. I never go looking for gowns at goodwill etc but I found this and loved the beadwork. I have to bring to my taylor to tighten it up a bit as I finally found a dress with a big enought for chest now she's gotta clinch the waist. Any idea on pricing for something like this? Thanks for letting me share was so excited to upload! Xo



Gorgeous dress!


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks. Yes, I will do a lot of research first. I will also check to see if some colors go on better & if the base color makes a difference. Maybe keeping it in the same color family will help or maybe black is the only color dye that ends up well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! I like the leopard print touch!
> 
> 
> 
> Great deal. Maybe some kind of leather conditioner can help soften the scratches. Still a super score either way!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, consignment shops can have great deals if you watch the markdowns. My thrifts would have sold these for much more.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gotten the Prada bag authenticated? I have not seen this bag before either & items on Poshmark make me nervous. It is a hotbead of fakes. Prada makes such a wide range of styles it is hard to keep up, but that also makes them more prone to getting counterfeited. Hope it's authentic, because it is a fun style!



I have not , and now the seller wants to trade back because the shoes I sent her don't fit. Haha, they are Ferragamos, size AAA, and she is trying to tell me they are a children's size! I will gladly trade back, but geez, look at the size before you buy!


----------



## Cc1213

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...still watching for the H scarf, but the Coach-icane continues. 2015 is off to a great start...see below
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...don't know when I'll ever get to TX, but I certainly won't forget my boots!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the Ferragamo sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And last week...another HG and the beginning of my 2015 Top 5 list! I've had to self-authenticate, because it wasn't an auction purchase, but based on all my research here at rPF and on other sites here's my 1984 LV MIF Speedy 25...from GW $99.99...not cheap, but well under anything selling on ebay, and in better shape than most of them IMO. I've cleaned the handles and polished the brass and she's even more beautiful now! Oh, and I found a replacement lock and key (not vintage though) and it's on it's way.



Gorgeous bag. I love the wear of this bag actually - sometimes it's nice seeing handles that have been so loved.


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I know what you mean. I find ferragamo, rebecca minkoff...all types of shoes, but leave them for someone else. Now I did find some lanvin satin, bought those home.



It's good karma! I actually was at GW when a couple of women found a pair of shoes I had recently donated. They were so excited!  

Pictures on the Lanvin please...I can't wait to find ANYTHING by Lanvin!


----------



## heartoflove

Cc1213 said:


> Hehe...St John Booties for $5 at GW. I felt like a thief walking it with these. Sometimes I wish I was a professor already, and not a student, because I want to wear my fancy clothes, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866196
> View attachment 2866197
> View attachment 2866198




Those are so pretty!! You can totally wear those now. There's never an excuse to not be fancy &#128516;



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...still watching for the H scarf, but the Coach-icane continues. 2015 is off to a great start...see below
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...don't know when I'll ever get to TX, but I certainly won't forget my boots!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the Ferragamo sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And last week...another HG and the beginning of my 2015 Top 5 list! I've had to self-authenticate, because it wasn't an auction purchase, but based on all my research here at rPF and on other sites here's my 1984 LV MIF Speedy 25...from GW $99.99...not cheap, but well under anything selling on ebay, and in better shape than most of them IMO. I've cleaned the handles and polished the brass and she's even more beautiful now! Oh, and I found a replacement lock and key (not vintage though) and it's on it's way.




You are starting the year off right! Great price for such a great bag. 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> My family jumped in the car and road tripped to Florida - any thrift suggestions? I'm also hoping to hit Rack or two but not sure I'll have much time. Heading down to Miami then back up to Orlando before going home next weekend. Where should I shop? Usually t do more research before I leave but we just grabbed a couple things and left LOL.




I have no doubt you will find some fabulous finds during your road trip. I anxiously await your posts on Instagram, lol.


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Cheap treasures are the best


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> It's good karma! I actually was at GW when a couple of women found a pair of shoes I had recently donated. They were so excited!
> 
> Pictures on the Lanvin please...I can't wait to find ANYTHING by Lanvin!


Here are the Lanvins, but they are too small so off to the Bay.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150119_215349_zpsgibppa8y.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## authenticplease

LisaK026 said:


> Vintage Italian Leather jewelry box $3.99 GW. Do any of you "Bag Repair" experts have any advise on how to fix the front corner. It is pretty worn. But this is so cute. Back is stamped Made in Italy.



What a nice find!  This looks like a 50-60's Italian leather box.....you should be able to find info online to bring the leather back.


----------



## Vintage Leather

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My family jumped in the car and road tripped to Florida - any thrift suggestions? I'm also hoping to hit Rack or two but not sure I'll have much time. Heading down to Miami then back up to Orlando before going home next weekend. Where should I shop? Usually t do more research before I leave but we just grabbed a couple things and left LOL.



Are you driving or flying?  If you have the time to stop on your way up the coast, there is a goodwill of Palm Beach... It's spency, but it's right in the middle of a lot of consignment stores


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Got some pieces in Orlando not the best finds, but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Ralph Lauren shirt. My friend made a very similar style shirt in a really cool wool, and I wanted a shirt in a similar style and the fact that it's khaki makes it even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860415
> 
> 
> Marithe + Francois girbaud shirt I have bought a pair of Jeans by them and they were very expensive so I had to get the shirt. Also I do like a graphic print shirt.
> View attachment 2860416
> 
> 
> givenchy tie. I just noticed a hole in it which is a shame, but it's not that noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860417
> View attachment 2860418
> 
> 
> I also got two pairs of shoes not from a thrift but Neiman Marcus rack.
> Prada was $1200 got them for $402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860419
> 
> Jimmy Choo was $695 got them for $312
> View attachment 2860430



Great stuff...LOVE the shoes!


----------



## JOODLZ

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally! A pair of Chanel shoes in my size! (Well, actually one size too big but still wearable LOL). Thrifted these babies for $45 today



LOVE these...congrats!



wildfury said:


> Found one of my grail designers !!
> 
> The best part is, it was only $5 for the entire set!
> 
> It has these neat metal buckles and metal accents going along it. The buckles actually attach by snaps, and they're adjustable.  I've never seen anything like it!
> 
> It's a really pale green, which I'm not very fond of....but no way, no how, would I ever leave Mugler behind .
> 
> Besides the colour, I really do love the design.  I'm happy I found one with futuristic elements, those are my favourite!  Does anyone know what era it's from?
> 
> I also found a $4 Theory blazer, a $9 Tadashi dress, and a pretty $3 Cherub frame, but it was hard to be as excited .
> 
> The dress is really gorgeous though...it's a mermaid dress with a longer train in the back.  It also really accentuates your curves!  I didn't think I'd like it (since I don't normally like strapless dresses), but thank goodness I tried it on anyway.



The suit is sooo cool!



heymom said:


> I'm in love with the boots! &#10084;&#65039; I want to find a pair...what is the brand? I Will be on the hunt



Thanks...They're Rogers Boots, made in Mexico. I just checked ebay and found a vintage pair with stingray, python and alligator for $649...LOL...way too big and way to expensive, but the same brand label nonetheless


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the 2 Chanel bags I got recently. They were only about $150 each, so the peach one I got with the plan of dying it. I have 2 other peach Chanel bags (yeah my collection is out of control). The more that I think about it that is crazy with this strap, so I am going to dye one of my other peach bags or a one that has an all chain strap. I am so excited to try it. I cannot decide on a color!
> 
> View attachment 2862062
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862063
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862064
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862065
> 
> 
> I love that this gold one is a true crossbody bag! The strap is wide, so it is really comfortable (which is important because this is bigger than it looks).
> 
> View attachment 2862066
> View attachment 2862067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862068
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862069



OMG...I really need to come to Texas...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

Pao9 said:


> The thrift gods have called upon me and I listened! I finished work and decided to visit a thrift store in Orlando that I have visited once before. Looked around and found nothing.
> 
> Suddenly I looked at. A bag hung up on the wall and found this beauty! From my research it's from 1997-1999
> The leather is a bit scratched but it's still amazing! Paid $89!!!
> View attachment 2863553
> View attachment 2863554
> View attachment 2863555
> View attachment 2863556
> View attachment 2863557



Get out...seriously? What a gorgeous bag...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

mizz_tiff said:


> My mom took me shopping for my birthday & found these. CHANEL jeans & Ferragamo heels



Wow...double score for you...great finds!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Today I went to Salvos and they were having a 1/2 price sale on luggage and backpacks.  I found this Gucci  vintage luggage for $12 and got it for $6. It's not too big or too small...just right.
> http://
> http://



Wow...I really do need to get to Texas...congrats!


----------



## JOODLZ

nerimanna said:


> hello fellow thrift ladies! i was very lucky today i found an LV mini lin boot for only about US$180 at a thrift store  it's in like-new condition like it were only worn once. retailed brand new for US$1,510 according to yoogi's. hope you ladies have a very lucky thrift day!



O-M-G...I would be passed out on the floor if I had found these...CONGRATS!


----------



## JOODLZ

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My family jumped in the car and road tripped to Florida - any thrift suggestions? I'm also hoping to hit Rack or two but not sure I'll have much time. Heading down to Miami then back up to Orlando before going home next weekend. Where should I shop? Usually t do more research before I leave but we just grabbed a couple things and left LOL.



Oooh...sending you good thrifting luck...and welcome to Florida!


----------



## JOODLZ

Pao9 said:


> Congrats I can see by the handles that this is the real deal!



Thanks...I'm thrilled!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome awesome bag!!!!  I'm so happy for you



Thanks...I can't wait for my lock & key!



Cc1213 said:


> Gorgeous bag. I love the wear of this bag actually - sometimes it's nice seeing handles that have been so loved.



Thanks...I've done some cleaning and conditioning and the handles are still dark and well-loved, but just a bit brighter. Cleaning the brass made a huge improvement


----------



## JOODLZ

heartoflove said:


> You are starting the year off right! Great price for such a great bag.



Thanks...yesterday was 50% off at GW...hit 3 stores! Back to my "normal" shopping...2 Coach bags, 2 pairs of shoes  Still shopping for a closet stretcher!


----------



## nerimanna

JOODLZ said:


> O-M-G...I would be passed out on the floor if I had found these...CONGRATS!


Lol  When i entered the store this was the first thing that caught my eye. Let's just say, that feeling when everything else stops including your heart beat and you kind of "glide" towards it  nothing excites me more than finding a treasure at the thrift store 

Anyway, i also got these 3 tops that day (about $3.5 each):

Burberry wool & cotton peplum detail top
J.Crew silk top
DVF pinecone design silk top (my favorite!)

As soon as they were cleaned I couldn't resist wearing the DVF top asap with those LV mini lin boots!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Here are the Lanvins, but they are too small so off to the Bay.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20150119_215349_zpsgibppa8y.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Oh my goodness, those are the prettiest little flats I have ever seen!


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> Lol  When i entered the store this was the first thing that caught my eye. Let's just say, that feeling when everything else stops including your heart beat and you kind of "glide" towards it  nothing excites me more than finding a treasure at the thrift store
> 
> Anyway, i also got these 3 tops that day (about $3.5 each):
> 
> Burberry wool & cotton peplum detail top
> J.Crew silk top
> DVF pinecone design silk top (my favorite!)
> 
> As soon as they were cleaned I couldn't resist wearing the DVF top asap with those LV mini lin boots!




I know the feeling! Great finds, and beautiful outfit.


----------



## mizz_tiff

JOODLZ said:


> Wow...double score for you...great finds!




Thank you! I was so happy to find them!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> Lol  When i entered the store this was the first thing that caught my eye. Let's just say, that feeling when everything else stops including your heart beat and you kind of "glide" towards it  nothing excites me more than finding a treasure at the thrift store
> 
> Anyway, i also got these 3 tops that day (about $3.5 each):
> 
> Burberry wool & cotton peplum detail top
> J.Crew silk top
> DVF pinecone design silk top (my favorite!)
> 
> As soon as they were cleaned I couldn't resist wearing the DVF top asap with those LV mini lin boots!


 
Cute tops at uber fab prices. I am especially loving that DVF top. It is really fun!



LisaK026 said:


> Vintage Italian Leather jewelry box $3.99 GW. Do any of you "Bag Repair" experts have any advise on how to fix the front corner. It is pretty worn. But this is so cute. Back is stamped Made in Italy.


 
What a handsome piece! How big is it? I wonder if it was used as a travel jewelry box & that is why it is scratched like that. Hopefully you can find some good info to get it back to its original glory.



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2867125
> View attachment 2867127
> 
> 
> Sooo excited brand new jovani gown with a train. Even has tags and extra beads! My sister is getting married in January so I was thinking this is perfect since she's letting me pick. I fig all the money I didn't spend on a dress I can use to buy new pair of Loubs to match&#55357;&#56847;&#55357;&#56847;. I never go looking for gowns at goodwill etc but I found this and loved the beadwork. I have to bring to my taylor to tighten it up a bit as I finally found a dress with a big enought for chest now she's gotta clinch the waist. Any idea on pricing for something like this? Thanks for letting me share was so excited to upload! Xo


 
Beautiful! It is so awesome when you find something that you need or can use immediately. Jovani makes prom, evening & bridesmaid dresses. My guess is it retailed between $600-700. Nice score!



Cc1213 said:


> Hehe...St John Booties for $5 at GW. I felt like a thief walking it with these. Sometimes I wish I was a professor already, and not a student, because I want to wear my fancy clothes, dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866196
> View attachment 2866197
> View attachment 2866198


 
Cute! Life is too short not to wear your fancy clothes now!



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...still watching for the H scarf, but the Coach-icane continues. 2015 is off to a great start...see below
> 
> And last week...another HG and the beginning of my 2015 Top 5 list! I've had to self-authenticate, because it wasn't an auction purchase, but based on all my research here at rPF and on other sites here's my 1984 LV MIF Speedy 25...from GW $99.99...not cheap, but well under anything selling on ebay, and in better shape than most of them IMO. I've cleaned the handles and polished the brass and she's even more beautiful now! Oh, and I found a replacement lock and key (not vintage though) and it's on it's way.


 
Great score!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> My family jumped in the car and road tripped to Florida - any thrift suggestions? I'm also hoping to hit Rack or two but not sure I'll have much time. Heading down to Miami then back up to Orlando before going home next weekend. Where should I shop? Usually t do more research before I leave but we just grabbed a couple things and left LOL.


 
Isn't kcarmona in that area? I bet she would know. I don't think she has been on the thread recently, so she may be on vacation, too.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored another Giambattista Valli dress! Retail over $2000. It is a size big, so I need to have it taken in, but it was only $20 

Giambattista Valli tweed dress $20



Tendresse et Passion (Paris) silk top $2



Sergio Rossi strappy heels (brand new, never worn) $30


----------



## Cc1213

Today I saw a couple bags of nail polish for $8 each. I saw some OPI, and figured I'd take the plunge. So glad I did, because for $16 I got 23 OPI polishes, 4 Essie, and 1 chanel. I also got some drug store brands, and may re-donate those.


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Today I saw a couple bags of nail polish for $8 each. I saw some OPI, and figured I'd take the plunge. So glad I did, because for $16 I got 23 OPI polishes, 4 Essie, and 1 chanel. I also got some drug store brands, and may re-donate those.
> View attachment 2867944
> View attachment 2867945




Nice haul!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Cc1213 said:


> Today I saw a couple bags of nail polish for $8 each. I saw some OPI, and figured I'd take the plunge. So glad I did, because for $16 I got 23 OPI polishes, 4 Essie, and 1 chanel. I also got some drug store brands, and may re-donate those.
> View attachment 2867944
> View attachment 2867945



Nice!! Which chanel color is it?


----------



## Cc1213

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Nice!! Which chanel color is it?




Ballerina! I'm already wearing it, of course


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Cc1213 said:


> Ballerina! I'm already wearing it, of course



Don't blame you! It's a great color


----------



## JOODLZ

nerimanna said:


> Lol  When i entered the store this was the first thing that caught my eye. Let's just say, that feeling when everything else stops including your heart beat and you kind of "glide" towards it  nothing excites me more than finding a treasure at the thrift store
> 
> Anyway, i also got these 3 tops that day (about $3.5 each):
> 
> Burberry wool & cotton peplum detail top
> J.Crew silk top
> DVF pinecone design silk top (my favorite!)
> 
> As soon as they were cleaned I couldn't resist wearing the DVF top asap with those LV mini lin boots!



Love your thrifting description...you may glide...I tend to POUNCE! All in all though, it is the thrill of the hunt that keeps me thrifting too...nothin' better 

Love your outfit...what's the bag...BV? I'd be sleeping in those boots if they were mine!


----------



## kcarmona

My recent eBay scores! Cartier Mini Love Ring in Rose Gold - $475 





And FINALLY a pair of Acne jeans that I got for $20! So excited that I got these (My closet has been craving an Acne piece) and they're not even an old style (mid-rise, skinny)


----------



## nerimanna

JOODLZ said:


> Love your thrifting description...you may glide...I tend to POUNCE! All in all though, it is the thrill of the hunt that keeps me thrifting too...nothin' better
> 
> Love your outfit...what's the bag...BV? I'd be sleeping in those boots if they were mine!


haha i'm sure in reality i was pouncing too but in my head i am gliding  thank you! yes the bag is BV! my very first and i am loving it's understated elegance. preloved of course, not exactly cheap but a good deal nonetheless


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> Today I saw a couple bags of nail polish for $8 each. I saw some OPI, and figured I'd take the plunge. So glad I did, because for $16 I got 23 OPI polishes, 4 Essie, and 1 chanel. I also got some drug store brands, and may re-donate those.
> View attachment 2867944
> View attachment 2867945




Nailpolish heaven:cloudnine:


----------



## authenticplease

kcarmona said:


> My recent eBay scores! Cartier Mini Love Ring in Rose Gold - $475
> 
> View attachment 2868952
> View attachment 2868955
> 
> 
> And FINALLY a pair of Acne jeans that I got for $20! So excited that I got these (My closet has been craving an Acne piece) and they're not even an old style (mid-rise, skinny)
> 
> View attachment 2868957




What an amazing EBay score!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kcarmona said:


> My recent eBay scores! Cartier Mini Love Ring in Rose Gold - $475
> 
> View attachment 2868952
> View attachment 2868955
> 
> 
> And FINALLY a pair of Acne jeans that I got for $20! So excited that I got these (My closet has been craving an Acne piece) and they're not even an old style (mid-rise, skinny)
> 
> View attachment 2868957



Love acne jeans!


----------



## LexielLoveee

kcarmona said:


> My recent eBay scores! Cartier Mini Love Ring in Rose Gold - $475
> 
> View attachment 2868952
> View attachment 2868955
> 
> 
> And FINALLY a pair of Acne jeans that I got for $20! So excited that I got these (My closet has been craving an Acne piece) and they're not even an old style (mid-rise, skinny)
> 
> View attachment 2868957




Love the LOVE!!!


----------



## LisaK026

True Religion. Straight legs, not bell bottoms!  Fit perfectly! $20 GW


----------



## Pao9

Cc1213 said:


> Today I saw a couple bags of nail polish for $8 each. I saw some OPI, and figured I'd take the plunge. So glad I did, because for $16 I got 23 OPI polishes, 4 Essie, and 1 chanel. I also got some drug store brands, and may re-donate those.
> View attachment 2867944
> View attachment 2867945




Wow they are all amazing low key colors!!!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> My recent eBay scores! Cartier Mini Love Ring in Rose Gold - $475
> 
> View attachment 2868952
> View attachment 2868955
> 
> 
> And FINALLY a pair of Acne jeans that I got for $20! So excited that I got these (My closet has been craving an Acne piece) and they're not even an old style (mid-rise, skinny)
> 
> View attachment 2868957




What an amazing price for the ring! I thrifted acne jeans once but they were 2 small!!  

Good price!


----------



## Cc1213

kcarmona said:


> My recent eBay scores! Cartier Mini Love Ring in Rose Gold - $475
> 
> View attachment 2868952
> View attachment 2868955
> 
> 
> And FINALLY a pair of Acne jeans that I got for $20! So excited that I got these (My closet has been craving an Acne piece) and they're not even an old style (mid-rise, skinny)
> 
> View attachment 2868957




Wow! What a great price for the ring. I have been lusting over one as well &#128522;


----------



## juicyincouture

Cc1213 said:


> Today I saw a couple bags of nail polish for $8 each. I saw some OPI, and figured I'd take the plunge. So glad I did, because for $16 I got 23 OPI polishes, 4 Essie, and 1 chanel. I also got some drug store brands, and may re-donate those.
> View attachment 2867944
> View attachment 2867945



Great buy.


----------



## Tsundere

Silk Anthro top, retails for $98. Purchased for $9.


----------



## kcarmona

Thanks everyone! Even though I found the ring my SO paid for it as an early Valentines Day present haha!


----------



## Cc1213

kcarmona said:


> Thanks everyone! Even though I found the ring my SO paid for it as an early Valentines Day present haha!




Great SO!!


----------



## Cc1213

Added two more Varas to my collection. The gold are from goodwill's online auction site, while the second are from Poshmark. I'm wearing the brown ones today...I am in love!


----------



## Tsundere

Great finds!!! I always forget that Goodwill has an auction site, I'm sure I've missed more deals than I want to think about.


----------



## Cc1213

Tsundere said:


> Great finds!!! I always forget that Goodwill has an auction site, I'm sure I've missed more deals than I want to think about.




Yeah, the auction site is a lot of fun to browse. It certainly hosts a lot of fake goods being sold as authentic, but if you know what you're looking for, you should be fine. It's also more expensive - these were $26 after shipping. If I had found these at goodwill, they would have been $6-$10.


----------



## TinksDelite

Cc1213 said:


> Yeah, the auction site is a lot of fun to browse. It certainly hosts a lot of fake goods being sold as authentic, but if you know what you're looking for, you should be fine. It's also more expensive - these were $26 after shipping. If I had found these at goodwill, they would have been $6-$10.



I find for most things the added shipping & handling fees are cost prohibitive.  My local one allows pick up (you still have to pay handling but it saves on shipping).  So a lot of my browsing is focused at just at my location!


----------



## BeatriceP

Ladies, could you please help me identify what type of fur is this? I found it at a consignment store here and I like the colour. Thank you !


----------



## nerimanna

hi ladies. i need your help! is this chanel kelly a great deal at US$520? it's vintage and needs a little TLC but no damages...


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> hi ladies. i need your help! is this chanel kelly a great deal at US$520? it's vintage and needs a little TLC but no damages...




I think it's gorgeous! Is it from a consignment shop?


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> I think it's gorgeous! Is it from a consignment shop?


it's from an local online seller. meeting her up tomorrow to check the bag in person. i will post an update how it goes


----------



## luv2bling

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored another Giambattista Valli dress! Retail over $2000. It is a size big, so I need to have it taken in, but it was only $20
> 
> Giambattista Valli tweed dress $20
> View attachment 2867790
> 
> 
> Tendresse et Passion (Paris) silk top $2
> View attachment 2867791
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi strappy heels (brand new, never worn) $30
> View attachment 2867792


 


Fabulous finds.   Love the top and shoes!


----------



## luv2bling

Cc1213 said:


> Added two more Varas to my collection. The gold are from goodwill's online auction site, while the second are from Poshmark. I'm wearing the brown ones today...I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870203
> 
> View attachment 2870201
> View attachment 2870202


 
These are gorgeous.  So jealy!


----------



## luv2bling

Tsundere said:


> Great finds!!! I always forget that Goodwill has an auction site, I'm sure I've missed more deals than I want to think about.


 
I didn't know they had one either.  I will make it a weekly stop.  If I could make a score like Cc1213 I would be


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> My recent eBay scores! Cartier Mini Love Ring in Rose Gold - $475
> 
> View attachment 2868952
> View attachment 2868955
> 
> 
> And FINALLY a pair of Acne jeans that I got for $20! So excited that I got these (My closet has been craving an Acne piece) and they're not even an old style (mid-rise, skinny)
> 
> View attachment 2868957


 
Gorgeous! I collect Cartier, too. Acne jeans were my gateway into Acne 



LisaK026 said:


> True Religion. Straight legs, not bell bottoms!  Fit perfectly! $20 GW


 
Love True Religions & love straight leg! Great score!



nerimanna said:


> hi ladies. i need your help! is this chanel kelly a great deal at US$520? it's vintage and needs a little TLC but no damages...


 
I think it's fab & it's worth that (but I'm a Chanel junkie )



AlJom said:


> Ladies, could you please help me identify what type of fur is this? I found it at a consignment store here and I like the colour. Thank you !


 
Too hard to tell from the pic, especially since some of it is sheared. I would need to see it in person & even do a touch test. It is fabulous! I love colored fur & providing it was not rabbit I would be all over it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I few quick recent finds. (*Today I scored a pair of Dolce & Gabbana flower sunglasses that are going to blow your mind & a Chanel twinset & skirt set. I will take pics next week!) 

Illamasqua nail varnish & MUFE eye shadow (NIB) $1 each



Dolce & Gabbana top $15



Moschino Cheap & Chic jacket $20


----------



## Cc1213

Found these "Ginger" jeans from 7FAMK. $5, and in new condition.


Full bottle of Chanel no. 19, $9


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> hi ladies. i need your help! is this chanel kelly a great deal at US$520? it's vintage and needs a little TLC but no damages...


Sorry to say this but I believe you could do better. I have seen better prices on the bay.


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> Lol  When i entered the store this was the first thing that caught my eye. Let's just say, that feeling when everything else stops including your heart beat and you kind of "glide" towards it  nothing excites me more than finding a treasure at the thrift store
> 
> Anyway, i also got these 3 tops that day (about $3.5 each):
> 
> Burberry wool & cotton peplum detail top
> J.Crew silk top
> DVF pinecone design silk top (my favorite!)
> 
> As soon as they were cleaned I couldn't resist wearing the DVF top asap with those LV mini lin boots!


I am in love with that DVF top, absolutely beautiful. 


Cc1213 said:


> Today I saw a couple bags of nail polish for $8 each. I saw some OPI, and figured I'd take the plunge. So glad I did, because for $16 I got 23 OPI polishes, 4 Essie, and 1 chanel. I also got some drug store brands, and may re-donate those.
> View attachment 2867944
> View attachment 2867945


Well done on the polish!



Tsundere said:


> Silk Anthro top, retails for $98. Purchased for $9.


Love the top. Always such a treat to find Anthropoogie stuff at the thrifts. I wish they had more natural fabrics. I have been seeing a lot of poly lately..


AlJom said:


> Ladies, could you please help me identify what type of fur is this? I found it at a consignment store here and I like the color. Thank you !


Looks like partly sheered fox but I could be wrong. Hope some of our experts chime in.


----------



## magdalinka

mizz_tiff said:


> My mom took me shopping for my birthday & found these. CHANEL jeans & Ferragamo heels


Nice finds, happy belated birthday! 


Raven3766 said:


> Today I went to Salvos and they were having a 1/2 price sale on luggage and backpacks.  I found this Gucci  vintage luggage for $12 and got it for $6. It's not too big or too small...just right.
> http://
> http://


Loving the vintage Gucci Raven 


nerimanna said:


> hello fellow thrift ladies! i was very lucky today i found an LV mini lin boot for only about US$180 at a thrift store  it's in like-new condition like it were only worn once. retailed brand new for US$1,510 according to yoogi's. hope you ladies have a very lucky thrift day!


Huge SCORE!! Hope you are wearing them right now lol


Cc1213 said:


> And...a burberry trench for $7. Found this at the same shop where j found my first trench. I will be selling as it's too big , but I hope it finds a good home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866256


You have had some nice finds lately. Great Ferragamo scores, too. Congrats!


JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> Thanks...still watching for the H scarf, but the Coach-icane continues. 2015 is off to a great start...see below
> 
> Thanks...don't know when I'll ever get to TX, but I certainly won't forget my boots!
> 
> LOVE the Ferragamo sandals!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And last week...another HG and the beginning of my 2015 Top 5 list! I've had to self-authenticate, because it wasn't an auction purchase, but based on all my research here at rPF and on other sites here's my 1984 LV MIF Speedy 25...from GW $99.99...not cheap, but well under anything selling on ebay, and in better shape than most of them IMO. I've cleaned the handles and polished the brass and she's even more beautiful now! Oh, and I found a replacement lock and key (not vintage though) and it's on it's way.


This is one beautiful piece JOODLZ, very happy you were there to snag it. Congrats!


kcarmona said:


> My recent eBay scores! Cartier Mini Love Ring in Rose Gold - $475
> 
> View attachment 2868952
> View attachment 2868955
> 
> 
> And FINALLY a pair of Acne jeans that I got for $20! So excited that I got these (My closet has been craving an Acne piece) and they're not even an old style (mid-rise, skinny)
> 
> View attachment 2868957


Stunning ring at a good price.


----------



## magdalinka

I demand Lazlo's return. WE MISS YOU LAZ. And we miss Sunday morning thrift.


----------



## magdalinka

Anyone around for some H eye candy? 
I have been wanting an Hermes Astrologie scarf but they tend to be on the pricier side so I have been patiently waiting. 
Saw an auction for 2 H scarves, one Astrologie and another one I didn't want. I figured I could sell the one I didn't want and make the price of Astrologie bearable. After receiving the package I realized the second scarf was silk cashmere. Sold it for a small profit and ended up with a free Hermes Astrologie scarf yay!!!
What can be better than thrifted Hermes? Free Hermes lol


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Anyone around for some H eye candy?
> I have been wanting an Hermes Astrologie scarf but they tend to be on the pricier side so I have been patiently waiting.
> Saw an auction for 2 H scarves, one Astrologie and another one I didn't want. I figured I could sell the one I didn't want and make the price of Astrologie bearable. After receiving the package I realized the second scarf was silk cashmere. Sold it for a small profit and ended up with a free Hermes Astrologie scarf yay!!!
> What can be better than thrifted Hermes? Free Hermes lol
> 
> View attachment 2871887



Yay!  Go, Magda!!  I love this story.......and your Astrologie scarf is fabulous


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> I few quick recent finds. (*Today I scored a pair of Dolce & Gabbana flower sunglasses that are going to blow your mind & a Chanel twinset & skirt set. I will take pics next week!)
> 
> Illamasqua nail varnish & MUFE eye shadow (NIB) $1 each
> View attachment 2871745
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana top $15
> View attachment 2871746
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap & Chic jacket $20
> View attachment 2871747
> View attachment 2871748



You always have such lux finds!!  The Moschino jacket to beyond amazing(their stuff is so fun & edgy but still beautifully detailed).......however I am impatiently waiting for the Dolce & Gabbana flower sunnies  I am so entranced with all of the over the top designs for their flower sunnies!  I am seriously excited about your find

I always get excited with purple polish......you can't have too many shades of purple polish


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> Found these "Ginger" jeans from 7FAMK. $5, and in new condition.
> View attachment 2871814
> 
> Full bottle of Chanel no. 19, $9
> View attachment 2871815



Nice Chanel find!  And sweet buy on your 7FAMK jeans


----------



## authenticplease

nerimanna said:


> hi ladies. i need your help! is this chanel kelly a great deal at US$520? it's vintage and needs a little TLC but no damages...



Because of the color and the TLC needed on the corners, I think you should hold on the your $......another will come along in better condition for less$, IMHO.


----------



## authenticplease

Tsundere said:


> Silk Anthro top, retails for $98. Purchased for $9.



Anthro has such beautiful silk tops.....the colors are lovely.  



LisaK026 said:


> True Religion. Straight legs, not bell bottoms!  Fit perfectly! $20 GW



 for perfectly fitting designer thrifted jeans



Cc1213 said:


> Added two more Varas to my collection. The gold are from goodwill's online auction site, while the second are from Poshmark. I'm wearing the brown ones today...I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870203
> 
> View attachment 2870201
> View attachment 2870202



Such wonderful classics.......so how many pairs are you up to now?!  You should do a family circle shot


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Anyone around for some H eye candy?
> I have been wanting an Hermes Astrologie scarf but they tend to be on the pricier side so I have been patiently waiting.
> Saw an auction for 2 H scarves, one Astrologie and another one I didn't want. I figured I could sell the one I didn't want and make the price of Astrologie bearable. After receiving the package I realized the second scarf was silk cashmere. Sold it for a small profit and ended up with a free Hermes Astrologie scarf yay!!!
> What can be better than thrifted Hermes? Free Hermes lol
> 
> View attachment 2871887


I love astrology scarves, your Hermes is beautiful! Congrats! Buy one Hermes, get one free; only in the thrifting world. lol I will post my vintage astrology scarves.


----------



## nerimanna

i appreciate the inputs from everyone  thank you for chiming in with your advice. i admit it was hard deciding and had even doubts after buying the bag BUT I jumped the gun and I need to move on now from second-guessing the decision and be positive. I have two options now:






1. Hand-paint the bag by an artist - why not? It's not the usual route but the white color of the bag is the perfect canvas for something unique and i love different






2. Dye the bag Black to make it look better and a classic - this will give me more wear out of the bag and I've seen quite a few success stories with having to dye their caviar professionally. 

I will post an update on what I have decided and end results!

Again, thanks for the advice!


----------



## 1thrifter

http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/1thrifter/library/Mobile Uploads

Found this Bottega Veneta perforated hobo bag in noce 
At a thrift shop.  Can someone please look at the pix, and give me your opinion?  Authenticate?  Thanks!!


----------



## 1thrifter

http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/1thrifter/library/Mobile Uploads

Found this Bottega Veneta perforated hobo bag in noce 
At a thrift shop.  Can someone please look at the pix, and give me your opinion?  Authenticate?  Thanks!!


----------



## BeatriceP

LuxeDeb said:


> Too hard to tell from the pic, especially since some of it is sheared. I would need to see it in person & even do a touch test. It is fabulous! I love colored fur & providing it was not rabbit I would be all over it!



Ohhh, thank your for your reply,  I made up my mind and I'm going to buy it on monday, I love colored fur too and the shade was smth that caught my attention 




magdalinka said:


> Looks like partly sheered fox but I could be wrong. Hope some of our experts chime in.



I was also suspecting it might be fox fur, thank you for replying, I wish I had some extensive fur knowledge like you ladies 



magdalinka said:


> Anyone around for some H eye candy?
> I have been wanting an Hermes Astrologie scarf but they tend to be on the pricier side so I have been patiently waiting.
> Saw an auction for 2 H scarves, one Astrologie and another one I didn't want. I figured I could sell the one I didn't want and make the price of Astrologie bearable. After receiving the package I realized the second scarf was silk cashmere. Sold it for a small profit and ended up with a free Hermes Astrologie scarf yay!!!
> What can be better than thrifted Hermes? Free Hermes lol
> 
> View attachment 2871887



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Hello ladies. Can any of you lovely ladies recommend a few thrift stores or vintage shops I can check out in the DC/MD/VA area. All of the ones I have come across are extremely over priced for worn out goods. Any recommendations would be helpful. Thanks so much!


----------



## Swanky

*Another friendly reminder. . . no authenticity questions here.*



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any of your recent secondhand/thrift store/consignment, etc. . .   treasures!
> ***Please remember that we allow only authentic items on tPF.   If you are not certain about authenticity, please do not post it here.*
> *Also, please do not post authenticity questions here**.***


----------



## glamourous1098

bagshoemisses said:


> Hello ladies. Can any of you lovely ladies recommend a few thrift stores or vintage shops I can check out in the DC/MD/VA area. All of the ones I have come across are extremely over priced for worn out goods. Any recommendations would be helpful. Thanks so much!



Seconding this one!


----------



## jamamcg

Went back to the junk store where I picked up some old photographs before. I wanted to get some more to build my collection 
	

		
			
		

		
	











I ended up spending £45. The photos were quite cheap the bigger price ticket item was spotted at the back of a display cabinet. Any guesses what it could be. (Not a tie)


----------



## Cc1213

My Vara collection. Hoping to grow


----------



## scbear00

I had a pretty good day at my favorite grungy thrift in nashville (no chanel, but a win nonetheless )

Silky Jil Sander button up with really cool tiger eye cufflinks- $3.98





Wool and sequin Missoni Dress- $5.98!









100% Alpaca knit lounge wear...I never want to take it off  $5.98









End of season sale at the ever-lovely United Apparel Liquidators- Silk Acne romper (looks like fancy shorts and a button up when worn)- $68


----------



## Cc1213

scbear00 said:


> I had a pretty good day at my favorite grungy thrift in nashville (no chanel, but a win nonetheless )
> 
> Silky Jil Sander button up with really cool tiger eye cufflinks- $3.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool and sequin Missoni Dress- $5.98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Alpaca knit lounge wear...I never want to take it off  $5.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of season sale at the ever-lovely United Apparel Liquidators- Silk Acne romper (looks like fancy shorts and a button up when worn)- $68




That dress is so gorgeous, and the price is amazing!


----------



## Tomsmom

Love the Missoni!!


----------



## jamamcg

Louis Vuitton twilly £35.


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2872945
> 
> Louis Vuitton twilly £35.




Gorgeous!


----------



## BeatriceP

scbear00 said:


> Wool and sequin Missoni Dress- $5.98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This dress is SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2872894
> 
> My Vara collection. Hoping to grow


nice collection!


----------



## nerimanna

scbear00 said:


> I had a pretty good day at my favorite grungy thrift in nashville (no chanel, but a win nonetheless )
> 
> Silky Jil Sander button up with really cool tiger eye cufflinks- $3.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool and sequin Missoni Dress- $5.98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Alpaca knit lounge wear...I never want to take it off  $5.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of season sale at the ever-lovely United Apparel Liquidators- Silk Acne romper (looks like fancy shorts and a button up when worn)- $68


lovely missoni dress!


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2872945
> 
> Louis Vuitton twilly £35.


nice one! i love this design and what a great deal too!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this vintage Fendi for $2, it's interesting; never seen one like it...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150125_095306_zps79w2gjud.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150125_095720_zpssu4bzv1o.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## heymom

Pucci on $12.50




Ferragamo Bali $50 never worn


----------



## Raven3766

heymom said:


> View attachment 2873566
> 
> 
> Pucci on $12.50
> 
> View attachment 2873573
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Bali $50 never worn


Sandals are sweet and the Pucci is even sweeter! Great deals!


----------



## Cc1213

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2872945
> 
> Louis Vuitton twilly £35.




Beautiful!


----------



## Cc1213

heymom said:


> View attachment 2873566
> 
> 
> Pucci on $12.50
> 
> View attachment 2873573
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Bali $50 never worn




Those sandals are just fantastic. I would die for those. What a great find


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found this vintage Fendi for $2, it's interesting; never seen one like it...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150125_095306_zps79w2gjud.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150125_095720_zpssu4bzv1o.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




Love that fendi !


----------



## Tomsmom

heymom said:


> View attachment 2873566
> 
> 
> Pucci on $12.50
> 
> View attachment 2873573
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Bali $50 never worn



Those sandals are to die for!  Great find


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

jamamcg said:


> Ok here is a peek in the Orange box.
> 
> View attachment 2850850


 
This is STUNNING, so classic and timeless 
LOVE


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

jamamcg said:


> Got some pieces in Orlando not the best finds, but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Ralph Lauren shirt. My friend made a very similar style shirt in a really cool wool, and I wanted a shirt in a similar style and the fact that it's khaki makes it even better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860415
> 
> 
> Marithe + Francois girbaud shirt I have bought a pair of Jeans by them and they were very expensive so I had to get the shirt. Also I do like a graphic print shirt.
> View attachment 2860416
> 
> 
> givenchy tie. I just noticed a hole in it which is a shame, but it's not that noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860417
> View attachment 2860418
> 
> 
> I also got two pairs of shoes not from a thrift but Neiman Marcus rack.
> Prada was $1200 got them for $402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860419
> 
> Jimmy Choo was $695 got them for $312
> View attachment 2860430


 

Those Prada's are nice but the Jimmy Choo's are jaw dropping a lot nicer than a lot of the other sneakers they've made the past few seasons


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

kcarmona said:


> My recent eBay scores! Cartier Mini Love Ring in Rose Gold - $475
> 
> View attachment 2868952
> View attachment 2868955
> 
> 
> And FINALLY a pair of Acne jeans that I got for $20! So excited that I got these (My closet has been craving an Acne piece) and they're not even an old style (mid-rise, skinny)
> 
> View attachment 2868957


 
That Love ring is Perfection, especially in rose gold and a killer price, ive seen some on fashionphile and portero for $650-800 and thought those were great prices


----------



## BeatriceP

I went today to get the fur I wanted to buy was gone, someone bought it before me... I'm so unlucky sometimes  Blue coloured fur is sooo rare these days


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Great score!



Thanks!


----------



## JOODLZ

nerimanna said:


> haha i'm sure in reality i was pouncing too but in my head i am gliding  thank you! yes the bag is BV! my very first and i am loving it's understated elegance. preloved of course, not exactly cheap but a good deal nonetheless



I'm lucky to have found 2 BV's over the years...an old red Marco Polo in not-so-great condition for $1...and a beautiful woven one for $14.99 that's amazing. The folks at GW had no idea of it's value


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> This is one beautiful piece JOODLZ, very happy you were there to snag it. Congrats.



Thanks...I'm still thrilled just to look at it...and getting lots of compliments around town 



magdalinka said:


> I demand Lazlo's return. WE MISS YOU LAZ. And we miss Sunday morning thrift.



ME TOO...I so miss Sunday Morning Thrift...and the chickens...Where, oh where are you Laz???



magdalinka said:


> Anyone around for some H eye candy?
> I have been wanting an Hermes Astrologie scarf but they tend to be on the pricier side so I have been patiently waiting.
> Saw an auction for 2 H scarves, one Astrologie and another one I didn't want. I figured I could sell the one I didn't want and make the price of Astrologie bearable. After receiving the package I realized the second scarf was silk cashmere. Sold it for a small profit and ended up with a free Hermes Astrologie scarf yay!!!
> What can be better than thrifted Hermes? Free Hermes lol
> 
> View attachment 2871887



Oh hell yeah...CONGRATS...still waiting and watching and lusting for one!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2872894
> 
> My Vara collection. Hoping to grow



You've got a rainbow going here...lovely collection!


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 2872945
> 
> Louis Vuitton twilly £35.



Wow...congrats!



Raven3766 said:


> I found this vintage Fendi for $2, it's interesting; never seen one like it...
> http://
> http://



This is too cool...Fendi for $2...get out!


----------



## JOODLZ

Last week's Dr. MLK's birthday 50% off sale at GW gave me my usual Coach fix...plus a surprise. A 1997 navy Buckle Bag like new, $14.99 a 1999 camel Audrey Zip needs a little TLC $3.99...and an amazing Tiffany & Co. scarf for $12.99. The scarf is only 17" square and looks brand new!


----------



## elvisgurly

wildfury said:


> Found one of my grail designers !!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The best part is, it was only $5 for the entire set!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It has these neat metal buckles and metal accents going along it. The buckles actually attach by snaps, and they're adjustable.  I've never seen anything like it!
> 
> It's a really pale green, which I'm not very fond of....but no way, no how, would I ever leave Mugler behind .
> 
> Besides the colour, I really do love the design.  I'm happy I found one with futuristic elements, those are my favourite!  Does anyone know what era it's from?
> 
> I also found a $4 Theory blazer, a $9 Tadashi dress, and a pretty $3 Cherub frame, but it was hard to be as excited .
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is really gorgeous though...it's a mermaid dress with a longer train in the back.  It also really accentuates your curves!  I didn't think I'd like it (since I don't normally like strapless dresses), but thank goodness I tried it on anyway.



Aww the cherub frame is adorable.


----------



## elvisgurly

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...still watching for the H scarf, but the Coach-icane continues. 2015 is off to a great start...see below
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...don't know when I'll ever get to TX, but I certainly won't forget my boots!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the Ferragamo sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And last week...another HG and the beginning of my 2015 Top 5 list! I've had to self-authenticate, because it wasn't an auction purchase, but based on all my research here at rPF and on other sites here's my 1984 LV MIF Speedy 25...from GW $99.99...not cheap, but well under anything selling on ebay, and in better shape than most of them IMO. I've cleaned the handles and polished the brass and she's even more beautiful now! Oh, and I found a replacement lock and key (not vintage though) and it's on it's way.



Gorgeous find!  Which purse brands are you hoping you find this year?


----------



## elvisgurly

nerimanna said:


> Lol  When i entered the store this was the first thing that caught my eye. Let's just say, that feeling when everything else stops including your heart beat and you kind of "glide" towards it  nothing excites me more than finding a treasure at the thrift store
> 
> Anyway, i also got these 3 tops that day (about $3.5 each):
> 
> Burberry wool & cotton peplum detail top
> J.Crew silk top
> DVF pinecone design silk top (my favorite!)
> 
> As soon as they were cleaned I couldn't resist wearing the DVF top asap with those LV mini lin boots!



You better watch out wearing the one in the middle since the cat obviously has claimed it haha.

Cute finds.


----------



## LisaK026

I can't believe I didn't post this. About a month ago I purchased this old bookcase for $35. Had a friend make me shelves, had another drill holes; and 3 coats of paint later...it turned out exactly as I planned.


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> i appreciate the inputs from everyone  thank you for chiming in with your advice. i admit it was hard deciding and had even doubts after buying the bag BUT I jumped the gun and I need to move on now from second-guessing the decision and be positive. I have two options now:
> 
> 1. Hand-paint the bag by an artist - why not? It's not the usual route but the white color of the bag is the perfect canvas for something unique and i love different
> 
> 2. Dye the bag Black to make it look better and a classic - this will give me more wear out of the bag and I've seen quite a few success stories with having to dye their caviar professionally.
> 
> I will post an update on what I have decided and end results!
> 
> Again, thanks for the advice!


 
I was thinking of something creative when you posted it, too! I think you should get it hand-painted by an artist. It IS the perfect background & style for that! I totally want to see pics 



jamamcg said:


> Went back to the junk store where I picked up some old photographs before. I wanted to get some more to build my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872757
> 
> View attachment 2872759
> 
> View attachment 2872761
> 
> View attachment 2872764
> 
> View attachment 2872765
> 
> I ended up spending £45. The photos were quite cheap the bigger price ticket item was spotted at the back of a display cabinet. Any guesses what it could be. (Not a tie)
> View attachment 2872768


 
Gorgeous old photos. I love the wedding pic & the pic with the man in his top hat with his wife & daughter. Very cool. What a fun twilly!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2872894
> 
> My Vara collection. Hoping to grow


 
Comfortable & stylish!



scbear00 said:


> I had a pretty good day at my favorite grungy thrift in nashville (no chanel, but a win nonetheless )
> 
> Silky Jil Sander button up with really cool tiger eye cufflinks- $3.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool and sequin Missoni Dress- $5.98!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Alpaca knit lounge wear...I never want to take it off  $5.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of season sale at the ever-lovely United Apparel Liquidators- Silk Acne romper (looks like fancy shorts and a button up when worn)- $68


 
What a fantastic shopping trip! I love Jil Sander. Such amazing pieces. Bet the tigereye cufflinks are gorgeous. The M Missoni dress is AH-mazing!!! Love the color of the pallettes. The alpaca set is a dreamy find. I would lounge all day in it. 
The Acne romper is really cute. I went to the United Apparel Liquidators when I was in New Orleans last year. They had awesome stuff. I only ended up with some Estee Lauder makeup, because I thought I would get back there before we left but it did not happen. Had my eye on some fab Alaia heels & a Tom Ford dress. Hubby asked if I wanted to go back to New Orleans in the next few months. I said YES (I did not mention it was to shop at UAL, get a beignet & buy a poison ring- will not be using- just think they are cool!!!).



Cc1213 said:


> Found these "Ginger" jeans from 7FAMK. $5, and in new condition.
> View attachment 2871814
> 
> Full bottle of Chanel no. 19, $9
> View attachment 2871815


 
Great finds. Both classics!



magdalinka said:


> Anyone around for some H eye candy?
> I have been wanting an Hermes Astrologie scarf but they tend to be on the pricier side so I have been patiently waiting.
> Saw an auction for 2 H scarves, one Astrologie and another one I didn't want. I figured I could sell the one I didn't want and make the price of Astrologie bearable. After receiving the package I realized the second scarf was silk cashmere. Sold it for a small profit and ended up with a free Hermes Astrologie scarf yay!!!
> What can be better than thrifted Hermes? Free Hermes lol
> 
> View attachment 2871887


 

What a stellar addition to your collection!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I found this vintage Fendi for $2, it's interesting; never seen one like it...


 
Very cool Fendi bag! It looks like it lays almost flat....would be a great bag to take on vacation!



heymom said:


> View attachment 2873566
> 
> 
> Pucci on $12.50
> 
> View attachment 2873573
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Bali $50 never worn


 
Love the Pucci! Soo cute. It might need a coating of Scotchguard or some protectant to help keep it pristine. Summer cannot come soon enough for those Ferragamo thongs. Precious!



JOODLZ said:


> Last week's Dr. MLK's birthday 50% off sale at GW gave me my usual Coach fix...plus a surprise. A 1997 navy Buckle Bag like new, $14.99 a 1999 camel Audrey Zip needs a little TLC $3.99...and an amazing Tiffany & Co. scarf for $12.99. The scarf is only 17" square and looks brand new!


 
Glad the Coach train keeps going! The Tiffany scarf is lovely!



LisaK026 said:


> I can't believe I didn't post this. About a month ago I purchased this old bookcase for $35. Had a friend make me shelves, had another drill holes; and 3 coats of paint later...it turned out exactly as I planned.


 
Your friends are great helpers! Elegant shoe storage!


----------



## Cc1213

Just bought this off of PM - it was priced very low because of the dent in the back. I am taking it to my cobbler to see if he can re-form the leather, but it's not too horrible as it's on the back of the bag. I posted this in the authentication forum, just because I get nervous with buying from poshmark. Have any of you ladies found this bag?


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Anyone around for some H eye candy?
> I have been wanting an Hermes Astrologie scarf but they tend to be on the pricier side so I have been patiently waiting.
> Saw an auction for 2 H scarves, one Astrologie and another one I didn't want. I figured I could sell the one I didn't want and make the price of Astrologie bearable. After receiving the package I realized the second scarf was silk cashmere. Sold it for a small profit and ended up with a free Hermes Astrologie scarf yay!!!
> What can be better than thrifted Hermes? Free Hermes lol
> 
> View attachment 2871887


Good job!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

We drove - we did stop in Palm Beach but I didn't have time to shop this trip  I snuck away to a Rack for a few minutes once but nada. I'm back so snow permitting I'll make up for last week's dry spell 



Vintage Leather said:


> Are you driving or flying?  If you have the time to stop on your way up the coast, there is a goodwill of Palm Beach... It's spency, but it's right in the middle of a lot of consignment stores



Thanks - so sad I didn't have time to thrift 


JOODLZ said:


> Oooh...sending you good thrifting luck...and welcome to Florida!



Not sure - too late now. If it wasn't a last second trip I would have done a little thrift planning...



LuxeDeb said:


> Isn't kcarmona in that area? I bet she would know. I don't think she has been on the thread recently, so she may be on vacation, too.


----------



## skyqueen

magdalinka said:


> Anyone around for some H eye candy?
> I have been wanting an Hermes Astrologie scarf but they tend to be on the pricier side so I have been patiently waiting.
> Saw an auction for 2 H scarves, one Astrologie and another one I didn't want. I figured I could sell the one I didn't want and make the price of Astrologie bearable. After receiving the package I realized the second scarf was silk cashmere. Sold it for a small profit and ended up with a free Hermes Astrologie scarf yay!!!
> What can be better than thrifted Hermes? Free Hermes lol
> 
> View attachment 2871887




WOW! The astrologie scarf is very desirable among collectors!
Great find!!!


----------



## Raven3766

I fell into dress suit heaven today! Unfortunately I can't wear them, so off to the bay they go. I have heard Akris mentioned here before and purchased this...$15 My photo does not do it justice...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150126_201252_zpsyr9zhmg4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
I found two Escada suits, the front of the red dress is absolutely gorgeous.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/a077cdcc-8705-4fd8-b558-7eba9c479ae3_zps2f94f1b7.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150126_201148_zpseutttsg4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
I did find a bottega veneta shoes for $7 and they are my size....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150126_201615_zpscbmrjrkw.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Awesome finds Raven!


----------



## heymom

LisaK026 said:


> I can't believe I didn't post this. About a month ago I purchased this old bookcase for $35. Had a friend make me shelves, had another drill holes; and 3 coats of paint later...it turned out exactly as I planned.



Amazing recycle&#128077;


----------



## heymom

Raven3766 said:


> I fell into dress suit heaven today! Unfortunately I can't wear them, so off to the bay they go. I have heard Akris mentioned here before and purchased this...$15 My photo does not do it justice...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150126_201252_zpsyr9zhmg4.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> I found two Escada suits, the front of the red dress is absolutely gorgeous.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/a077cdcc-8705-4fd8-b558-7eba9c479ae3_zps2f94f1b7.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150126_201148_zpseutttsg4.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> I did find a bottega veneta shoes for $7 and they are my size....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/20150126_201615_zpscbmrjrkw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Very nice


----------



## heymom

Cc1213 said:


> Just bought this off of PM - it was priced very low because of the dent in the back. I am taking it to my cobbler to see if he can re-form the leather, but it's not too horrible as it's on the back of the bag. I posted this in the authentication forum, just because I get nervous with buying from poshmark. Have any of you ladies found this bag?
> View attachment 2874960
> View attachment 2874961
> View attachment 2874962
> View attachment 2874963



I like the style&#128149;


----------



## heartoflove

magdalinka said:


> Anyone around for some H eye candy?
> I have been wanting an Hermes Astrologie scarf but they tend to be on the pricier side so I have been patiently waiting.
> Saw an auction for 2 H scarves, one Astrologie and another one I didn't want. I figured I could sell the one I didn't want and make the price of Astrologie bearable. After receiving the package I realized the second scarf was silk cashmere. Sold it for a small profit and ended up with a free Hermes Astrologie scarf yay!!!
> What can be better than thrifted Hermes? Free Hermes lol
> 
> View attachment 2871887




I have that same Hermes scarf!! Well different colorway but thrifted of course. I self authenticated after tons of research (sadly was missing the care tag) and am happy to have found it for 8 dollars.


----------



## nerimanna

this guy hit the jackpot! found a rare watch at goodwill for less than 6 bucks and was able to sell it at $35,000!!!

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/found-...-worth-over-35000-for-599-at-phoenix-goodwill

keep thrifting my fellow thrift queens! may the force be with us


----------



## DizzyFairy

Cc1213 said:


> Just bought this off of PM - it was priced very low because of the dent in the back. I am taking it to my cobbler to see if he can re-form the leather, but it's not too horrible as it's on the back of the bag. I posted this in the authentication forum, just because I get nervous with buying from poshmark. Have any of you ladies found this bag?
> View attachment 2874960
> View attachment 2874961
> View attachment 2874962
> View attachment 2874963



Regardless of the dent, it's still a lovely bag.. Congrats


----------



## NYC Chicky

nerimanna said:


> this guy hit the jackpot! found a rare watch at goodwill for less than 6 bucks and was able to sell it at $35,000!!!
> 
> http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/found-...-worth-over-35000-for-599-at-phoenix-goodwill
> 
> keep thrifting my fellow thrift queens! may the force be with us




Wow! That's amazing


----------



## JOODLZ

elvisgurly said:


> Gorgeous find!  Which purse brands are you hoping you find this year?



Thanks! Tough question though...I need another bag like I need a bigger hole in my head  For me, it's just always a thrill to find cheap treasures...more LV, more BV, more Chanel, more Ghurka...oh yeah and an H bag would be nice...LOLOL!



LisaK026 said:


> I can't believe I didn't post this. About a month ago I purchased this old bookcase for $35. Had a friend make me shelves, had another drill holes; and 3 coats of paint later...it turned out exactly as I planned.



Great idea...well done...love the Chanel at the top!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeEveryDay said:


> View attachment 2874620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this baby for $3999 with an online reseller!



This is stunning...congratulations!


----------



## nerimanna

a few clothing pieces from today's thrifting... about $8 each

asos leatherette skirt
fcuk white boho top
zara long sleeve dress







a few days ago i found a Bottega inspired bag in genuine leather. Side by side comparison with my brown BV hobo (L) and the no brand one (R) took 2 sets of pics with flash and without - the color is like a red violet but brown-ish. I actually enjoy it more than the BV because it's bigger and I can be careless about it since it only cost me $9.


----------



## Cc1213

Ladies...big reveal here! I've been listing over these Stuart Weiztman 50/50 boots for months, and I just found em, one size too large, and in perfect condition! I am so rocking them with thick socks!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Ladies...big reveal here! I've been listing over these Stuart Weiztman 50/50 boots for months, and I just found em, one size too large, and in perfect condition! I am so rocking them with thick socks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875928


great one! i am dying for a Stuart Weitzman!


----------



## JaNan16

Hi Everyone! Can I join in on all the fun? 

Here's a Stuart Weitzman blue leather bag I found at the GW for $4.99.


----------



## Cc1213

Hey ladies! No luck on the authentication thread, so I was hoping I could get some of your input. This bag feels great, but I'm concerned about the size of the bow/the damage on the corner of the bag. Not sure if any of you have/have seen this bag, and would be willing to weigh in:


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> Hey ladies! No luck on the authentication thread, so I was hoping I could get some of your input. This bag feels great, but I'm concerned about the size of the bow/the damage on the corner of the bag. Not sure if any of you have/have seen this bag, and would be willing to weigh in:
> 
> View attachment 2876837
> View attachment 2876839
> View attachment 2876840
> View attachment 2876841




I just googled Ferragamo vintage Vera bag and they came up.


----------



## ladyash

I've been missing from this thread awhile but I picked this up last week. I was looking for vintage but not having any luck when I found this in the $5 basement at Kind Exchange (place in Canada that people take used clothes for cash or store credit). The lining in the arms was pretty torn up and shredded so originally I left it. Googled the brand when I got home since I knew they showed collections at fashion week here and found out the coat would have retailed for around $495 CAD! Went back two days later and it was still there thankfully so $5.65 and two hours worth of painstaking hand stitching later I have a new winter coat. Need to take it to be drycleaned, but still way cheaper than anything else I would have found even if on sale. Plus look at the buttons! It's a size too large, but after repairing the lining I'm glad it's a medium so that I don't rip out the lining again.


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> I've been missing from this thread awhile but I picked this up last week. I was looking for vintage but not having any luck when I found this in the $5 basement at Kind Exchange (place in Canada that people take used clothes for cash or store credit). The lining in the arms was pretty torn up and shredded so originally I left it. Googled the brand when I got home since I knew they showed collections at fashion week here and found out the coat would have retailed for around $495 CAD! Went back two days later and it was still there thankfully so $5.65 and two hours worth of painstaking hand stitching later I have a new winter coat. Need to take it to be drycleaned, but still way cheaper than anything else I would have found even if on sale. Plus look at the buttons! It's a size too large, but after repairing the lining I'm glad it's a medium so that I don't rip out the lining again.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> I've been missing from this thread awhile but I picked this up last week. I was looking for vintage but not having any luck when I found this in the $5 basement at Kind Exchange (place in Canada that people take used clothes for cash or store credit). The lining in the arms was pretty torn up and shredded so originally I left it. Googled the brand when I got home since I knew they showed collections at fashion week here and found out the coat would have retailed for around $495 CAD! Went back two days later and it was still there thankfully so $5.65 and two hours worth of painstaking hand stitching later I have a new winter coat. Need to take it to be drycleaned, but still way cheaper than anything else I would have found even if on sale. Plus look at the buttons! It's a size too large, but after repairing the lining I'm glad it's a medium so that I don't rip out the lining again.



Love the coat!


----------



## heartoflove

Cc1213 said:


> Ladies...big reveal here! I've been listing over these Stuart Weiztman 50/50 boots for months, and I just found em, one size too large, and in perfect condition! I am so rocking them with thick socks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875928



 Those have a wedge right? Those are actually called Mainline. I just bought myself a pair last week at the Lord and Taylor outlet for $166 but your price is much better!! I think they're nicer than the 50/50s but only because I'm short and these looker better on me. Enjoy!!



ladyash said:


> I've been missing from this thread awhile but I picked this up last week. I was looking for vintage but not having any luck when I found this in the $5 basement at Kind Exchange (place in Canada that people take used clothes for cash or store credit). The lining in the arms was pretty torn up and shredded so originally I left it. Googled the brand when I got home since I knew they showed collections at fashion week here and found out the coat would have retailed for around $495 CAD! Went back two days later and it was still there thankfully so $5.65 and two hours worth of painstaking hand stitching later I have a new winter coat. Need to take it to be drycleaned, but still way cheaper than anything else I would have found even if on sale. Plus look at the buttons! It's a size too large, but after repairing the lining I'm glad it's a medium so that I don't rip out the lining again.



 I had a beautiful raincoat by that brand I picked up on sale many many years ago. It lasted me a good 5 years (maybe more) then I finally gave it away. Yours is a much better price and just beautiful. Enjoy it!


----------



## Pao9

Cc1213 said:


> Hey ladies! No luck on the authentication thread, so I was hoping I could get some of your input. This bag feels great, but I'm concerned about the size of the bow/the damage on the corner of the bag. Not sure if any of you have/have seen this bag, and would be willing to weigh in:
> 
> View attachment 2876837
> View attachment 2876839
> View attachment 2876840
> View attachment 2876841




I had some vintage ferragamos and the tag looks right to me!


----------



## SEWDimples

LisaK026 said:


> I can't believe I didn't post this. About a month ago I purchased this old bookcase for $35. Had a friend make me shelves, had another drill holes; and 3 coats of paint later...it turned out exactly as I planned.



Awesome. Great that you recycled it.


----------



## Cc1213

Pao9 said:


> I had some vintage ferragamos and the tag looks right to me!




Thanks . I did go on eBay, and found a BUNCH of listings for this bag, all coming from...Japan &#128557;. I also noticed that like my bag, these ones had a leather material inside the loops of the grosgrain bow. I am worried I got a "vintage" that's actually a current knock-off.


----------



## Cc1213

Here's a link to one of the fakes (at least I am assuming it's fake as its from Japan) http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331439499619


----------



## sunnyflies

Cc1213 said:


> Hey ladies! No luck on the authentication thread, so I was hoping I could get some of your input. This bag feels great, but I'm concerned about the size of the bow/the damage on the corner of the bag. Not sure if any of you have/have seen this bag, and would be willing to weigh in:
> 
> View attachment 2876837
> View attachment 2876839
> View attachment 2876840
> View attachment 2876841



The bag is beautifully stitched. I think it is real.


----------



## Cc1213

sunnyflies said:


> The bag is beautifully stitched. I think it is real.




Thanks sunnyflies. Haha, it's so hard to not be paranoid by an online purchase.


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Here's a link to one of the fakes (at least I am assuming it's fake as its from Japan) http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331439499619


This one is authentic and most luxury goods from Japan are. Due to this common misconception I have been able to score some amazing deals from Japanese resellers on the bay. I, too, always stayed away from Japanese resellers until I got educated by one of the best forums ever :tpfrules:.

Japan is one of the strictest countries in terms of counterfeiting and you will rarely (if ever) see a fake sold through their resellers.


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> This one is authentic and most luxury goods from Japan are. Due to this common misconception I have been able to score some amazing deals from Japanese resellers on the bay. I, too, always stayed away from Japanese resellers until I got educated by one of the best forums ever :tpfrules:.
> 
> Japan is one of the strictest countries in terms of counterfeiting and you will rarely (if ever) wee a fake sold through their resellers.




That makes me feel so much better. This listing matches my purse, so it was freaking me out a bit. The only other thing that was a red flag was that this seller had maybe four or five more of these bags (all separate listings).


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> That makes me feel so much better. This listing matches my purse, so it was freaking me out a bit. The only other thing that was a red flag was that this seller had maybe four or five more of these bags (all separate listings).


This is a huge online consignment store, so I am not really surprised they have more than one bag in the same style. I personally bought my Chanel flap from them and got it repaired by a Chanel boutique. 
This being said, I can not vouch for any of their listings. However, some of their negative feedback comes from uneducated people crying wolf, and some, I am sure is deserved. Some of the claimed "fakes" in the feedback are authentic bags.


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Hey ladies! No luck on the authentication thread, so I was hoping I could get some of your input. This bag feels great, but I'm concerned about the size of the bow/the damage on the corner of the bag. Not sure if any of you have/have seen this bag, and would be willing to weigh in:
> 
> View attachment 2876837
> View attachment 2876839
> View attachment 2876840
> View attachment 2876841


I have a small Ferragamo vara clutch with the same tag and lining


----------



## magdalinka

authenticplease said:


> Yay!  Go, Magda!!  I love this story.......and your Astrologie scarf is fabulous





Raven3766 said:


> I love astrology scarves, your Hermes is beautiful! Congrats! Buy one Hermes, get one free; only in the thrifting world. lol I will post my vintage astrology scarves.





AlJom said:


> Ohhh, thank your for your reply,  I made up my mind and I'm going to buy it on monday, I love colored fur too and the shade was smth that caught my attention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also suspecting it might be fox fur, thank you for replying, I wish I had some extensive fur knowledge like you ladies
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful!





JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...I'm still thrilled just to look at it...and getting lots of compliments around town
> 
> 
> 
> ME TOO...I so miss Sunday Morning Thrift...and the chickens...Where, oh where are you Laz???
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell yeah...CONGRATS...still waiting and watching and lusting for one!!!





LuxeDeb said:


> I was thinking of something creative when you posted it, too! I think you should get it hand-painted by an artist. It IS the perfect background & style for that! I totally want to see pics
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous old photos. I love the wedding pic & the pic with the man in his top hat with his wife & daughter. Very cool. What a fun twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> Comfortable & stylish!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic shopping trip! I love Jil Sander. Such amazing pieces. Bet the tigereye cufflinks are gorgeous. The M Missoni dress is AH-mazing!!! Love the color of the pallettes. The alpaca set is a dreamy find. I would lounge all day in it.
> The Acne romper is really cute. I went to the United Apparel Liquidators when I was in New Orleans last year. They had awesome stuff. I only ended up with some Estee Lauder makeup, because I thought I would get back there before we left but it did not happen. Had my eye on some fab Alaia heels & a Tom Ford dress. Hubby asked if I wanted to go back to New Orleans in the next few months. I said YES (I did not mention it was to shop at UAL, get a beignet & buy a poison ring- will not be using- just think they are cool!!!).
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds. Both classics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stellar addition to your collection!





LisaK026 said:


> Good job!


Thank you so much for all your kind comments


----------



## magdalinka

skyqueen said:


> WOW! The astrologie scarf is very desirable among collectors!
> Great find!!!





heartoflove said:


> I have that same Hermes scarf!! Well different colorway but thrifted of course. I self authenticated after tons of research (sadly was missing the care tag) and am happy to have found it for 8 dollars.


Thank you 
Please post your thrifted Astrologie pics 
I am sure you already know that it's the trickiest scarf to authenticate. Over the years there have been so many different issues and colorways.. Total nightmare. 
I believe mine is the original issue though.


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ - nice Tiffanys scarf, the color is stunning!

Jama - Love all the old photos, all the people look like they are form another world..

Raven - nice work on all the suits. Get that thrifting $$ 

LisaK - awesome storage for all your goodies.


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> This is a huge online consignment store, so I am not really surprised they have more than one bag in the same style. I personally bought my Chanel flap from them and got it repaired by a Chanel boutique.
> This being said, I can not vouch for any of their listings. However, some of their negative feedback comes from uneducated people crying wolf, and some, I am sure is deserved. Some of the claimed "fakes" in the feedback are authentic bags.




I saw that too. I'm really glad that you told me about Japan's counterfeit policies - I had no idea!!


----------



## Cc1213

JaNan16 said:


> Hi Everyone! Can I join in on all the fun?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a Stuart Weitzman blue leather bag I found at the GW for $4.99.




Pretty blue!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> This one is authentic and most luxury goods from Japan are. Due to this common misconception I have been able to score some amazing deals from Japanese resellers on the bay. I, too, always stayed away from Japanese resellers until I got educated by one of the best forums ever :tpfrules:.
> 
> Japan is one of the strictest countries in terms of counterfeiting and you will rarely (if ever) see a fake sold through their resellers.




I agree, and the Japanese take impeccable care of their handbags and such. Even their items they consider poor shape are in good shape. This is a bag I got in Aug that was graded fair shape on Ebay. On Bals the handles are generally " warmed " ( dirty ) look how clean and this is an '09 Sunday tote. All I did was put 2 coats of Leather Honey on the bag, the inside is immaculate.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
before and after


----------



## elvisgurly

LisaK026 said:


> I can't believe I didn't post this. About a month ago I purchased this old bookcase for $35. Had a friend make me shelves, had another drill holes; and 3 coats of paint later...it turned out exactly as I planned.




Awesome rehab looks great.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

ladyash said:


> I've been missing from this thread awhile but I picked this up last week. I was looking for vintage but not having any luck when I found this in the $5 basement at Kind Exchange (place in Canada that people take used clothes for cash or store credit). The lining in the arms was pretty torn up and shredded so originally I left it. Googled the brand when I got home since I knew they showed collections at fashion week here and found out the coat would have retailed for around $495 CAD! Went back two days later and it was still there thankfully so $5.65 and two hours worth of painstaking hand stitching later I have a new winter coat. Need to take it to be drycleaned, but still way cheaper than anything else I would have found even if on sale. Plus look at the buttons! It's a size too large, but after repairing the lining I'm glad it's a medium so that I don't rip out the lining again.


 
I've been meaning to go back to kind exchange that's a great coat for a great price, if you were to have bought it at VV it would definitely have been prices in the $24.99-40 range 
congratulations its a very flattering style I had see some of these at hr2 for between $179-200 this year winter


----------



## Cc1213

chowlover2 said:


> I agree, and the Japanese take impeccable care of their handbags and such. Even their items they consider poor shape are in good shape. This is a bag I got in Aug that was graded fair shape on Ebay. On Bals the handles are generally " warmed " ( dirty ) look how clean and this is an '09 Sunday tote. All I did was put 2 coats of Leather Honey on the bag, the inside is immaculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877472




That looks fantastic!


----------



## LuxeDeb

ladyash said:


> I've been missing from this thread awhile but I picked this up last week. I was looking for vintage but not having any luck when I found this in the $5 basement at Kind Exchange (place in Canada that people take used clothes for cash or store credit). The lining in the arms was pretty torn up and shredded so originally I left it. Googled the brand when I got home since I knew they showed collections at fashion week here and found out the coat would have retailed for around $495 CAD! Went back two days later and it was still there thankfully so $5.65 and two hours worth of painstaking hand stitching later I have a new winter coat. Need to take it to be drycleaned, but still way cheaper than anything else I would have found even if on sale. Plus look at the buttons! It's a size too large, but after repairing the lining I'm glad it's a medium so that I don't rip out the lining again.


 
Very nice! You did a great job of whipping it back into shape.



Cc1213 said:


> Just bought this off of PM - it was priced very low because of the dent in the back. I am taking it to my cobbler to see if he can re-form the leather, but it's not too horrible as it's on the back of the bag. I posted this in the authentication forum, just because I get nervous with buying from poshmark. Have any of you ladies found this bag?
> View attachment 2874960
> View attachment 2874961
> View attachment 2874962
> View attachment 2874963


 
The tag does not match any of mine, so I cannot say for sure. Usually there is a space between 21 and the last 4 digits. I searched a little bit on ebay & found some that have all the digits together, but I also noticed those sellers had less than 100% good feedback. It is probably authentic. I am curious what the difference is of the bags that have all the digits together vs the ones with a space. Maybe something to inquire about in the Ferragamo forum.



Raven3766 said:


> I fell into dress suit heaven today! Unfortunately I can't wear them, so off to the bay they go. I have heard Akris mentioned here before and purchased this...$15 My photo does not do it justice...
> http://I found two Escada suits, the front of the red dress is absolutely gorgeous.
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://[URL="http://I"]I[/URL] did find a bottega veneta shoes for $7 and they are my size....http://


 
Lovely! Yay, you got some Bottegas in your size!



nerimanna said:


> a few clothing pieces from today's thrifting... about $8 each
> 
> asos leatherette skirt
> fcuk white boho top
> zara long sleeve dress
> 
> a few days ago i found a Bottega inspired bag in genuine leather. Side by side comparison with my brown BV hobo (L) and the no brand one (R) took 2 sets of pics with flash and without - the color is like a red violet but brown-ish. I actually enjoy it more than the BV because it's bigger and I can be careless about it since it only cost me $9.


 
Good finds! It is nice to have a throw around bag!



Cc1213 said:


> Ladies...big reveal here! I've been listing over these Stuart Weiztman 50/50 boots for months, and I just found em, one size too large, and in perfect condition! I am so rocking them with thick socks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875928


 
Nice score on the Mainlines. I have a pair of the original 50/50s & I wish I had ones with a wedge instead. I need a wedge or heel. I just feel frumpy in flats.




chowlover2 said:


> I agree, and the Japanese take impeccable care of their handbags and such. Even their items they consider poor shape are in good shape. This is a bag I got in Aug that was graded fair shape on Ebay. On Bals the handles are generally " warmed " ( dirty ) look how clean and this is an '09 Sunday tote. All I did was put 2 coats of Leather Honey on the bag, the inside is immaculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877472


 

Wonderful score & nice job on the tlc!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored this Chanel twinset & matching skirt at an consignment shop end of season sale (more than 90% off of original retail). I am so excited. I cannot wait to wear it!


----------



## ladyash

LuxeDeb said:


> Very nice! You did a great job of whipping it back into shape.!



Thanks! I'm not the best seamstress in the world, but I can at least make small repairs and sew bigger things that people won't see! I got a bit sloppy near the end because it was taking way too long and I needed to get ready for work, but it turned out fine overall. I think most of my time was spent pinning everything in place because the lining is the type of material that frays and it was a bit of a mess. Should have taken before pics and then everyone would probably understand why it was still sitting there two days later!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored this Chanel twinset & matching skirt at an consignment shop end of season sale (more than 90% off of original retail). I am so excited. I cannot wait to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 2878064
> View attachment 2878065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878066
> View attachment 2878067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878068
> View attachment 2878069


This is beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored this Chanel twinset & matching skirt at an consignment shop end of season sale (more than 90% off of original retail). I am so excited. I cannot wait to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 2878064
> View attachment 2878065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878066
> View attachment 2878067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878068
> View attachment 2878069




Gorgeous!


----------



## DizzyFairy

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored this Chanel twinset & matching skirt at an consignment shop end of season sale (more than 90% off of original retail). I am so excited. I cannot wait to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 2878064
> View attachment 2878065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878066
> View attachment 2878067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878068
> View attachment 2878069



WOW! Ccongrats


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored this Chanel twinset & matching skirt at an consignment shop end of season sale (more than 90% off of original retail). I am so excited. I cannot wait to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 2878064
> View attachment 2878065
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878066
> View attachment 2878067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878068
> View attachment 2878069



Whoa!!! Incredible find. That cardigan will look amazing on its own paired with jeans!


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> I few quick recent finds. (*Today I scored a pair of Dolce & Gabbana flower sunglasses that are going to blow your mind & a Chanel twinset & skirt set. I will take pics next week!)
> H]



Gorgeous Chanel set........but I still can't wait to see the DG flower sunnies


----------



## JaNan16

Thanks Chowlover2! I thought it was a beautiful blue also.

Scored a pair of Casadei peep toe patent leather pumps with rhinestone bows.


----------



## chowlover2

JaNan16 said:


> Thanks Chowlover2! I thought it was a beautiful blue also.
> 
> 
> 
> Scored a pair of Casadei peep toe patent leather pumps with rhinestone bows.




You scored again! Love those rhinestone bows!


----------



## Cc1213

JaNan16 said:


> Thanks Chowlover2! I thought it was a beautiful blue also.
> 
> 
> 
> Scored a pair of Casadei peep toe patent leather pumps with rhinestone bows.




Great shoes for a night out!


----------



## Cc1213

Found these Tod's flats, which had been donated by a consignment shop (they had these retailed at $125 &#128563


----------



## emilu

R


Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2880379
> 
> Found these Tod's flats, which had been donated by a consignment shop (they had these retailed at $125 &#128563



Consignment price! So retailed for even more. Great find!


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2880379
> 
> Found these Tod's flats, which had been donated by a consignment shop (they had these retailed at $125 &#128563




Tods retail for around $400


----------



## heartoflove

I have a love hate relationship with Crossroads (mostly hate) because they barely buy my clothes. Today they only took one measly thing and store credit was only 6.25 so I for sure was gonna find something to buy because taking cash for less than that would have been a joke. Well, here's why I love the store...




With my trade credit, I only paid 36. Not bad considering every time I find these whole thrifting they are way too narrow. Not this time!!


----------



## authenticplease

heartoflove said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Crossroads (mostly hate) because they barely buy my clothes. Today they only took one measly thing and store credit was only 6.25 so I for sure was gonna find something to buy because taking cash for less than that would have been a joke. Well, here's why I love the store...
> 
> View attachment 2881425
> 
> 
> With my trade credit, I only paid 36. Not bad considering every time I find these whole thrifting they are way too narrow. Not this time!!



Sweet find!!


----------



## LisaK026

So I wanted a cool baroque mirror for the room with the shoe rack. I found this in Santa Barbara yesterday. Tag said $159, which was fine with me, because these cost between $300-$900. When I got there to pay it was 1/2 off. $79.   SCORE!!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> So I wanted a cool baroque mirror for the room with the shoe rack. I found this in Santa Barbara yesterday. Tag said $159, which was fine with me, because these cost between $300-$900. When I got there to pay it was 1/2 off. $79.   SCORE!!!!!



Oh I love the mirror!  Great price you did score!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> So I wanted a cool baroque mirror for the room with the shoe rack. I found this in Santa Barbara yesterday. Tag said $159, which was fine with me, because these cost between $300-$900. When I got there to pay it was 1/2 off. $79.   SCORE!!!!!




That's beautiful!


----------



## Cc1213

heartoflove said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Crossroads (mostly hate) because they barely buy my clothes. Today they only took one measly thing and store credit was only 6.25 so I for sure was gonna find something to buy because taking cash for less than that would have been a joke. Well, here's why I love the store...
> 
> View attachment 2881425
> 
> 
> With my trade credit, I only paid 36. Not bad considering every time I find these whole thrifting they are way too narrow. Not this time!!




Varas are my absolute obsession, and these may be the most beautiful thrifted varas I've ever seen. So happy for you &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> I fell into dress suit heaven today! Unfortunately I can't wear them, so off to the bay they go. I have heard Akris mentioned here before and purchased this...$15 My photo does not do it justice...
> http://
> 
> 
> I found two Escada suits, the front of the red dress is absolutely gorgeous.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> I did find a bottega veneta shoes for $7 and they are my size....
> http://



Cute shoes!



LisaK026 said:


> So I wanted a cool baroque mirror for the room with the shoe rack. I found this in Santa Barbara yesterday. Tag said $159, which was fine with me, because these cost between $300-$900. When I got there to pay it was 1/2 off. $79.   SCORE!!!!!



Great score.



Cc1213 said:


> Varas are my absolute obsession, and these may be the most beautiful thrifted varas I've ever seen. So happy for you &#128525;&#128525;



Great find.


----------



## authenticplease

I haven't had much time to thrift lately so I have really been enjoying everyone's finds!

I had to wait on my doggie who had a procedure done on fri so I slipped into GW and found these black suede Isola Odalia OTK boots for 6.96. Retailed for $320.   Not to get up the courage to wear them!! (Sorry for the stock photo)


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> I haven't had much time to thrift lately so I have really been enjoying everyone's finds!
> 
> I had to wait on my doggie who had a procedure done on fri so I slipped into GW and found these black suede Isola Odalia OTK boots for 6.96. Retailed for $320.   Not to get up the courage to wear them!! (Sorry for the stock photo)




Gorgeous boots!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JaNan16 said:


> Thanks Chowlover2! I thought it was a beautiful blue also.
> 
> Scored a pair of Casadei peep toe patent leather pumps with rhinestone bows.


 
Beautiful! I love Casadei heels. What a great score!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2880379
> 
> Found these Tod's flats, which had been donated by a consignment shop (they had these retailed at $125 &#128563


 
Stylish & comfy! Tods makes great shoes & handbags!



heartoflove said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Crossroads (mostly hate) because they barely buy my clothes. Today they only took one measly thing and store credit was only 6.25 so I for sure was gonna find something to buy because taking cash for less than that would have been a joke. Well, here's why I love the store...
> 
> View attachment 2881425
> 
> 
> With my trade credit, I only paid 36. Not bad considering every time I find these whole thrifting they are way too narrow. Not this time!!


 
Very nice! Even though these places lowball on what they are willing to buy it makes up for it when you find something that is a steal there!



JaNan16 said:


> Hi Everyone! Can I join in on all the fun?
> 
> Here's a Stuart Weitzman blue leather bag I found at the GW for $4.99.


 
What a lovely blue! I loved colored (and designer ) bags!



LisaK026 said:


> So I wanted a cool baroque mirror for the room with the shoe rack. I found this in Santa Barbara yesterday. Tag said $159, which was fine with me, because these cost between $300-$900. When I got there to pay it was 1/2 off. $79.   SCORE!!!!!


 
Gorgeous! What a stunning piece & priced sooo nice!



authenticplease said:


> I haven't had much time to thrift lately so I have really been enjoying everyone's finds!
> 
> I had to wait on my doggie who had a procedure done on fri so I slipped into GW and found these black suede Isola Odalia OTK boots for 6.96. Retailed for $320.   Not to get up the courage to wear them!! (Sorry for the stock photo)


 
Fun boots! Priced perfectly to work up the courage to wear them! Hope your doggie is doing ok


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are the fab Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses I scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the fab Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses I scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy
> 
> View attachment 2882247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882252



They are beautiful !


----------



## LisaK026

luxedeb said:


> here are the fab dolce & gabbana sunglasses i scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy :d
> 
> View attachment 2882247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882252


pretty!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Gorgeous! How much?



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the fab Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses I scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy
> 
> View attachment 2882247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882252



So pretty - I need a mirror like that!



LisaK026 said:


> So I wanted a cool baroque mirror for the room with the shoe rack. I found this in Santa Barbara yesterday. Tag said $159, which was fine with me, because these cost between $300-$900. When I got there to pay it was 1/2 off. $79.   SCORE!!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the fab Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses I scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy
> 
> View attachment 2882247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882252




  they are so ott gorgeous!  I can see why you are in love  I have a huge weakness for the DG floral sunnies


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the fab Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses I scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy
> 
> View attachment 2882247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882252


Love them!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2880379
> 
> Found these Tod's flats, which had been donated by a consignment shop (they had these retailed at $125 &#128563


Tod's with tags, now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> I agree, and the Japanese take impeccable care of their handbags and such. Even their items they consider poor shape are in good shape. This is a bag I got in Aug that was graded fair shape on Ebay. On Bals the handles are generally " warmed " ( dirty ) look how clean and this is an '09 Sunday tote. All I did was put 2 coats of Leather Honey on the bag, the inside is immaculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877472


Chow! You did an awesome job, it's wonderful!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the fab Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses I scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy
> 
> View attachment 2882247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882252




Gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Chow! You did an awesome job, it's wonderful!!!




Thank you!


----------



## JaNan16

Thanks ChowLover2, Cc1213, and LuxeDeb about the Casadei heels! 

Cc1213 Those Toms look so comfy and I LOVE those DG sunglasses Luxe Deb ! Here's a pair of Chanel's I found:


----------



## DizzyFairy

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the fab Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses I scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy
> 
> View attachment 2882247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882252



Wow love them!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I love thrifting cheap bracelets - check out my new $6 Marc by Marc Jacobs bangle as well as this no-name gold one for $2. The MJ one even had the price stickers from the Bloomingdales outlet. Looks like it retailed for 98 bucks!












You know me and dresses...couldn't leave this $895 Ralph Lauren black label dress that still had on half a tag for $20! It is a little big but wearable.


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I love thrifting cheap bracelets - check out my new $6 Marc by Marc Jacobs bangle as well as this no-name gold one for $2. The MJ one even had the price stickers from the Bloomingdales outlet. Looks like it retailed for 98 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know me and dresses...couldn't leave this $895 Ralph Lauren black label dress that still had on half a tag for $20! It is a little big but wearable.



Love the bangles and very pretty dress!


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I love thrifting cheap bracelets - check out my new $6 Marc by Marc Jacobs bangle as well as this no-name gold one for $2. The MJ one even had the price stickers from the Bloomingdales outlet. Looks like it retailed for 98 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know me and dresses...couldn't leave this $895 Ralph Lauren black label dress that still had on half a tag for $20! It is a little big but wearable.


Wow! Toooooo nice, love the dress!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this Tory for $9 but the woman took $5 off because the gold in the center is scratched off around the bottom edge. I was wondering what I can do with my "new to me" Tory for $4. Any suggestions or should I just let it go?http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150203_062844_zpsrddrdrwg.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

JaNan16 said:


> Thanks ChowLover2, Cc1213, and LuxeDeb about the Casadei heels!
> 
> Cc1213 Those Toms look so comfy and I LOVE those DG sunglasses Luxe Deb ! Here's a pair of Chanel's I found:


Chanel is always a plus...very cute!


----------



## Cc1213

Some good finds today!

First, an LV speedy 30 for $200. I already have one, so my mom bought this for herself . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then I found a great pair of Sam Edelman boots. Goodwill had a "surprise" 50% off day for club blue members, so these were only $10. I think the quality of SE can be iffy, but these are actually very well made.


----------



## Cc1213

authenticplease said:


> I haven't had much time to thrift lately so I have really been enjoying everyone's finds!
> 
> 
> 
> I had to wait on my doggie who had a procedure done on fri so I slipped into GW and found these black suede Isola Odalia OTK boots for 6.96. Retailed for $320.   Not to get up the courage to wear them!! (Sorry for the stock photo)




Hope your doggie is okay! These are beautiful - can't wait to see an ootd with them


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I love thrifting cheap bracelets - check out my new $6 Marc by Marc Jacobs bangle as well as this no-name gold one for $2. The MJ one even had the price stickers from the Bloomingdales outlet. Looks like it retailed for 98 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know me and dresses...couldn't leave this $895 Ralph Lauren black label dress that still had on half a tag for $20! It is a little big but wearable.




Oh my god you're the dress goddess. This dress is my fav that I've seen on here. Ever.


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Tory for $9 but the woman took $5 off because the gold in the center is scratched off around the bottom edge. I was wondering what I can do with my "new to me" Tory for $4. Any suggestions or should I just let it go?http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-02/20150203_062844_zpsrddrdrwg.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Doesn't look too bad - I'd maybe take it to someone for a repair quote. For $4 I'd probably just rock it the way it is!


----------



## Cc1213

Cc1213 said:


> Some good finds today!
> 
> First, an LV speedy 30 for $200. I already have one, so my mom bought this for herself .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883599
> 
> Then I found a great pair of Sam Edelman boots. Goodwill had a "surprise" 50% off day for club blue members, so these were only $10. I think the quality of SE can be iffy, but these are actually very well made.




Oops, forgot to post my booties!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Cc1213 said:


> Some good finds today!
> 
> First, an LV speedy 30 for $200. I already have one, so my mom bought this for herself .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883599
> 
> Then I found a great pair of Sam Edelman boots. Goodwill had a "surprise" 50% off day for club blue members, so these were only $10. I think the quality of SE can be iffy, but these are actually very well made.




Nice!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Doesn't look too bad - I'd maybe take it to someone for a repair quote. For $4 I'd probably just rock it the way it is!


Thanks! It's the best leather....


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks  I live in dresses so I snap them up. I already put the Marc Jacobs bangle to use Sat. night when I went to a party in my $100 Herve Leger "Amber" dress from Nordstrom Rack, my new $269 Fendi that I just got yellow stickered at TJ Maxx, my trusty 75% off Chanel bracelet (Neiman Marcus) and my favorite spiked penny (as in $.01 LOL) bangle.









Tomsmom said:


> Love the bangles and very pretty dress!





Raven3766 said:


> Wow! Toooooo nice, love the dress!





Cc1213 said:


> Oh my god you're the dress goddess. This dress is my fav that I've seen on here. Ever.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Some good finds today!
> 
> First, an LV speedy 30 for $200. I already have one, so my mom bought this for herself .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883599
> 
> Then I found a great pair of Sam Edelman boots. Goodwill had a "surprise" 50% off day for club blue members, so these were only $10. I think the quality of SE can be iffy, but these are actually very well made.



Great find on the speedy and love the boots.


----------



## LuxeDeb

JaNan16 said:


> Thanks ChowLover2, Cc1213, and LuxeDeb about the Casadei heels!
> 
> Cc1213 Those Toms look so comfy and I LOVE those DG sunglasses Luxe Deb ! Here's a pair of Chanel's I found:


 
Gorgeous! Chanel + bling = fabulous



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I love thrifting cheap bracelets - check out my new $6 Marc by Marc Jacobs bangle as well as this no-name gold one for $2. The MJ one even had the price stickers from the Bloomingdales outlet. Looks like it retailed for 98 bucks!
> 
> You know me and dresses...couldn't leave this $895 Ralph Lauren black label dress that still had on half a tag for $20! It is a little big but wearable.


 
Love the MBMJ bracelet! Hey, I think I just bought a Ralph Lauren black label silver sweater top that looks like it is from the same collection. We are fancy girls, aren't we?!



Raven3766 said:


> I found this Tory for $9 but the woman took $5 off because the gold in the center is scratched off around the bottom edge. I was wondering what I can do with my "new to me" Tory for $4. Any suggestions or should I just let it go?http://


 
Pretty! The leather looks very soft. I do not know how much replating the goldtone logo would cost, but sometimes it is nice to have a bag that is already broken in!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Gorgeous! How much?
> 
> So pretty - I need a mirror like that!


 
More than those cute little Valentino sunglasses you got at Century 21!




Cc1213 said:


> Some good finds today!
> 
> First, an LV speedy 30 for $200. I already have one, so my mom bought this for herself .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883599
> 
> Then I found a great pair of Sam Edelman boots. Goodwill had a "surprise" 50% off day for club blue members, so these were only $10. I think the quality of SE can be iffy, but these are actually very well made.


 
Mom did good!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I had a super weekend of bargains galore! Here is the first round 

Carolina Herrera dress NWT $20




Ralph Lauren black label silver sweater top (pic does not capture how shiny sparkly it is) $5. Tucker silk dress $5




M Missoni top $5. Just Cavalli top $10




True Religion & Joe's jeans $5 each



Judith Leiber belt $5


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> I had a super weekend of bargains galore! Here is the first round
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress NWT $20
> View attachment 2884527
> View attachment 2884528
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label silver sweater top (pic does not capture how shiny sparkly it is) $5. Tucker silk dress $5
> View attachment 2884529
> View attachment 2884530
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $5. Just Cavalli top $10
> View attachment 2884531
> View attachment 2884532
> 
> 
> True Religion & Joe's jeans $5 each
> View attachment 2884533
> 
> 
> Judith Leiber belt $5
> View attachment 2884534




Great haul! I love the CH dress. Perfect for spring!


----------



## Cc1213

Sometimes I wish thrifting could apply to all areas of life (at least the ones invoking money). FI and I just lost the house of our dreams to another buyer who paid $76,000 OVER the asking price. If only I could use my thrifting powers to find us a house!


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> I had a super weekend of bargains galore! Here is the first round
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress NWT $20
> View attachment 2884527
> View attachment 2884528
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label silver sweater top (pic does not capture how shiny sparkly it is) $5. Tucker silk dress $5
> View attachment 2884529
> View attachment 2884530
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $5. Just Cavalli top $10
> View attachment 2884531
> View attachment 2884532
> 
> 
> True Religion & Joe's jeans $5 each
> View attachment 2884533
> 
> 
> Judith Leiber belt $5
> View attachment 2884534



What a fabulous haul....again. You have the best designer bargain hunting abilities!

I love that cool Tucker dress!


----------



## JaNan16

Those are some beautiful scores LuxeDeb! 

That silver dress is just outstanding shoppinggalnyc!!! Can we get a Mod shot? 

Sorry about the house situation Cc1213.

How about some PRADA -  capris that I found NEW with tags. I can't wait till Spring!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Cc1213 said:


> Sometimes I wish thrifting could apply to all areas of life (at least the ones invoking money). FI and I just lost the house of our dreams to another buyer who paid $76,000 OVER the asking price. If only I could use my thrifting powers to find us a house!



I've often joked that if I could figure out how to purchase real estate and holidays the same way I shop for everything else, I could live like a millionaire on $25k a year... 
Sadly, the mortgage payment just keeps coming due.


As for the one house selling - It just goes to show that there is a better house out there for you.  We are all wishing you the best of fortune!  (And appeals to the thrift gods, in case they can extend their influence to real estate)


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I hear you - my husband always tells me I should figure out how to use my thrift powers for good ...not shopping LOL. 



Vintage Leather said:


> I've often joked that if I could figure out how to purchase real estate and holidays the same way I shop for everything else, I could live like a millionaire on $25k a year...
> Sadly, the mortgage payment just keeps coming due.
> 
> 
> As for the one house selling - It just goes to show that there is a better house out there for you.  We are all wishing you the best of fortune!  (And appeals to the thrift gods, in case they can extend their influence to real estate)


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found a Brooke Cadwallader vintage scarf for $4.  Here's a little history....

Brooke Cadwallader was probably the first great American scarf designer.  He began work in the US in 1940, after three years in Paris studying painting and then opening his own studio.  But when the Germans arrived in 1940, Cadwallader assisted in the evacuation of Americans from France, and then he returned to the States to resume his business.  He opened shop in New York, and became a leader in the scarf trade.  According to a 1946 Life article, Cadwallader scarves sold for $15 to $20 each.  That means they started at about $175 in today&#8217;s dollar!
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150205_194957_zps6hg3l2by.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150205_195005_zpstjqacu6p.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## glasskey

Cc1213 said:


> Sometimes I wish thrifting could apply to all areas of life (at least the ones invoking money). FI and I just lost the house of our dreams to another buyer who paid $76,000 OVER the asking price. If only I could use my thrifting powers to find us a house!


You can, actually! Look for foreclosures and short sales. Cultivate relationships with bankers and real estate agents, a lot of the good stuff doesn't make it to market, because when a bank forecloses on a property they'll call up their favorite customers and offer it to them first. It's the same principle as thrifting but different tricks  (Admittedly it's tougher these days than a few years ago, since the housing market recovered. Also, some areas are tougher than others to buy in, like NorCal.)


----------



## heymom

Found Ted Baker Crossbody at GW for $1. Is missing the chain but can be used as wallet. I'm still going to search for a chain so I can wear crossbody.


After I got home my local consignment store posted this picture on FB.



My DH was on the phone ordering takeout when I saw the photo. He soon followed up his order by saying "sir, have that ready in one hr." After he hung up the phone, he looks at me and states "what are you waiting for. We have to get across town and back in 1 hr during rush hour traffic. Call them and tell them to hold them!"
 I had to tell him they don't do holds. So, let's just say he drove really fast while telling me "I can't let you miss out. You at least need to check them out." LOL

So here is my new to me Louis Vuitton Retrio.



On the way to the car he stated "Why didn't you get both?" I mumbled something about being happy with just one. He looked at me and then turned around went back inside and said "she will take the other bag as well." Then he looked at me and said "we will just consider it Valentine's."
Yes, the galleria came home with us but I forgot to take a photo ( as it is currently drying ~ cleaning the inside).
Had 20% off coupon. So he paid $500 total for 2 LV's.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

heymom said:


> View attachment 2887080
> 
> Found Ted Baker Crossbody at GW for $1. Is missing the chain but can be used as wallet. I'm still going to search for a chain so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> 
> After I got home my local consignment store posted this picture on FB.
> View attachment 2887085
> 
> 
> My DH was on the phone ordering takeout when I saw the photo. He soon followed up his order by saying "sir, have that ready in one hr." After he hung up the phone, he looks at me and states "what are you waiting for. We have to get across town and back in 1 hr during rush hour traffic. Call them and tell them to hold them!"
> I had to tell him they don't do holds. So, let's just say he drove really fast while telling me "I can't let you miss out. You at least need to check them out." LOL
> 
> So here is my new to me Louis Vuitton Retrio.
> View attachment 2887091
> 
> 
> On the way to the car he stated "Why didn't you get both?" I mumbled something about being happy with just one. He looked at me and then turned around went back inside and said "she will take the other bag as well." Then he looked at me and said "we will just consider it Valentine's."
> Yes, the galleria came home with us but I forgot to take a photo ( as it is currently drying ~ cleaning the inside).
> Had 20% off coupon. So he paid $500 total for 2 LV's.


That's funny, my hubby would have done the same thing!! He would have insisted I buy them both so he does not have to go BACK the same night or the next day LOL!! Plus he knows 500 for 2 LV's is a STEAL/ROBBERY. My love of bags is because of him. He purchased my first designer bag (coach) in high school 23+years ago. He has been fueling my addiction for YEARS.


----------



## magdalinka

chowlover2 said:


> I agree, and the Japanese take impeccable care of their handbags and such. Even their items they consider poor shape are in good shape. This is a bag I got in Aug that was graded fair shape on Ebay. On Bals the handles are generally " warmed " ( dirty ) look how clean and this is an '09 Sunday tote. All I did was put 2 coats of Leather Honey on the bag, the inside is immaculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877472


I have been checking out Bals on the bay, you did a great job on yours. It came out beautiful. 


JaNan16 said:


> Thanks Chowlover2! I thought it was a beautiful blue also.
> 
> Scored a pair of Casadei peep toe patent leather pumps with rhinestone bows.


Those are so pretty, I liked your Weitzman bag as well, such pretty blue. Didn't know thay made bags. 


Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2880379
> 
> Found these Tod's flats, which had been donated by a consignment shop (they had these retailed at $125 &#128563


Love Tod's shoes!


heartoflove said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Crossroads (mostly hate) because they barely buy my clothes. Today they only took one measly thing and store credit was only 6.25 so I for sure was gonna find something to buy because taking cash for less than that would have been a joke. Well, here's why I love the store...
> 
> View attachment 2881425
> 
> 
> With my trade credit, I only paid 36. Not bad considering every time I find these whole thrifting they are way too narrow. Not this time!!


Always nice to find Ferragamo shoes at thrift prices. 


LisaK026 said:


> So I wanted a cool baroque mirror for the room with the shoe rack. I found this in Santa Barbara yesterday. Tag said $159, which was fine with me, because these cost between $300-$900. When I got there to pay it was 1/2 off. $79.   SCORE!!!!!


Wow, you scored! So nice, you were ready to pay the full price but got half off. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the fab Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses I scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy
> 
> View attachment 2882247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882252


These are just gorgeous! So special.


----------



## magdalinka

JaNan16 said:


> Thanks ChowLover2, Cc1213, and LuxeDeb about the Casadei heels!
> 
> Cc1213 Those Toms look so comfy and I LOVE those DG sunglasses Luxe Deb ! Here's a pair of Chanel's I found:


Pretty Chanel 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> I love thrifting cheap bracelets - check out my new $6 Marc by Marc Jacobs bangle as well as this no-name gold one for $2. The MJ one even had the price stickers from the Bloomingdales outlet. Looks like it retailed for 98 bucks!
> 
> 
> You know me and dresses...couldn't leave this $895 Ralph Lauren black label dress that still had on half a tag for $20! It is a little big but wearable.


OMG that RL dress is gorgeous!


Raven3766 said:


> I found this Tory for $9 but the woman took $5 off because the gold in the center is scratched off around the bottom edge. I was wondering what I can do with my "new to me" Tory for $4. Any suggestions or should I just let it go?http://


Great score! Not sure what can be done about the faded metal..


LuxeDeb said:


> I had a super weekend of bargains galore! Here is the first round
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress NWT $20
> View attachment 2884527
> View attachment 2884528
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label silver sweater top (pic does not capture how shiny sparkly it is) $5. Tucker silk dress $5
> View attachment 2884529
> View attachment 2884530
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $5. Just Cavalli top $10
> View attachment 2884531
> View attachment 2884532
> 
> 
> True Religion & Joe's jeans $5 each
> View attachment 2884533
> 
> 
> Judith Leiber belt $5
> View attachment 2884534


OMG amazing score on the Judith Leiber! 


JaNan16 said:


> Those are some beautiful scores LuxeDeb!
> 
> That silver dress is just outstanding shoppinggalnyc!!! Can we get a Mod shot?
> 
> Sorry about the house situation Cc1213.
> 
> How about some PRADA -  capris that I found NEW with tags. I can't wait till Spring!!!


I found a white skirt from the same exact line 


Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a Brooke Cadwallader vintage scarf for $4.  Here's a little history....
> 
> Brooke Cadwallader was probably the first great American scarf designer.  He began work in the US in 1940, after three years in Paris studying painting and then opening his own studio.  But when the Germans arrived in 1940, Cadwallader assisted in the evacuation of Americans from France, and then he returned to the States to resume his business.  He opened shop in New York, and became a leader in the scarf trade.  According to a 1946 Life article, Cadwallader scarves sold for $15 to $20 each.  That means they started at about $175 in todays dollar!
> http://
> http://


Very neat scarf, good to know.


----------



## magdalinka

heymom said:


> View attachment 2887080
> 
> Found Ted Baker Crossbody at GW for $1. Is missing the chain but can be used as wallet. I'm still going to search for a chain so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> 
> After I got home my local consignment store posted this picture on FB.
> View attachment 2887085
> 
> 
> My DH was on the phone ordering takeout when I saw the photo. He soon followed up his order by saying "sir, have that ready in one hr." After he hung up the phone, he looks at me and states "what are you waiting for. We have to get across town and back in 1 hr during rush hour traffic. Call them and tell them to hold them!"
> I had to tell him they don't do holds. So, let's just say he drove really fast while telling me "I can't let you miss out. You at least need to check them out." LOL
> 
> So here is my new to me Louis Vuitton Retrio.
> View attachment 2887091
> 
> 
> On the way to the car he stated "Why didn't you get both?" I mumbled something about being happy with just one. He looked at me and then turned around went back inside and said "she will take the other bag as well." Then he looked at me and said "we will just consider it Valentine's."
> Yes, the galleria came home with us but I forgot to take a photo ( as it is currently drying ~ cleaning the inside).
> Had 20% off coupon. So he paid $500 total for 2 LV's.


Such sweet Hubs. Great price for both those bags, you did well.


----------



## Raven3766

Small but mighty miniature scents for 30 cent each!
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150207_084103_zps3ghd1zi5.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## elvisgurly

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the fab Dolce & Gabbana sunglasses I scored for a song! I am soo in love with them it's crazy
> 
> View attachment 2882247
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882248
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882249
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882250
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882251
> 
> 
> View attachment 2882252



Wow those are so adorable!  You'll be set to rock spring.



JaNan16 said:


> Thanks ChowLover2, Cc1213, and LuxeDeb about the Casadei heels!
> 
> Cc1213 Those Toms look so comfy and I LOVE those DG sunglasses Luxe Deb ! Here's a pair of Chanel's I found:



Another awesome pair of sunglasses.



Raven3766 said:


> I found this Tory for $9 but the woman took $5 off because the gold in the center is scratched off around the bottom edge. I was wondering what I can do with my "new to me" Tory for $4. Any suggestions or should I just let it go?http://



Another great handbag; hopefully, you'll snag your Chanel this year.



LuxeDeb said:


> I had a super weekend of bargains galore! Here is the first round
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress NWT $20
> View attachment 2884527
> View attachment 2884528
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label silver sweater top (pic does not capture how shiny sparkly it is) $5. Tucker silk dress $5
> View attachment 2884529
> View attachment 2884530
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $5. Just Cavalli top $10
> View attachment 2884531
> View attachment 2884532
> 
> 
> True Religion & Joe's jeans $5 each
> View attachment 2884533
> 
> 
> Judith Leiber belt $5
> View attachment 2884534



I love that Tucker dress!


----------



## Cc1213

heymom said:


> View attachment 2887080
> 
> Found Ted Baker Crossbody at GW for $1. Is missing the chain but can be used as wallet. I'm still going to search for a chain so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> 
> After I got home my local consignment store posted this picture on FB.
> View attachment 2887085
> 
> 
> My DH was on the phone ordering takeout when I saw the photo. He soon followed up his order by saying "sir, have that ready in one hr." After he hung up the phone, he looks at me and states "what are you waiting for. We have to get across town and back in 1 hr during rush hour traffic. Call them and tell them to hold them!"
> I had to tell him they don't do holds. So, let's just say he drove really fast while telling me "I can't let you miss out. You at least need to check them out." LOL
> 
> So here is my new to me Louis Vuitton Retrio.
> View attachment 2887091
> 
> 
> On the way to the car he stated "Why didn't you get both?" I mumbled something about being happy with just one. He looked at me and then turned around went back inside and said "she will take the other bag as well." Then he looked at me and said "we will just consider it Valentine's."
> Yes, the galleria came home with us but I forgot to take a photo ( as it is currently drying ~ cleaning the inside).
> Had 20% off coupon. So he paid $500 total for 2 LV's.




What a sweet hubby! He truly loves you &#128536;


----------



## Cc1213

Thanks friends for all the house condolences/advice. 

I stopped by GW this morning, and found a Club Monaco coat. It was pricey for a thrift find ($25), but it's so rare that I ever find a coat in my size, so I had to buy it! The quality is on par with my j crew coats, so I'm happy


----------



## Raven3766

I think I found a Gucci Sukey bag for $15. I placed it on the authentication thread, tell me what to think....


----------



## magdalinka

I had some luck with jewelry in the past week. Found this gorgeous hand made Thai 925 silver bracelet by Tres Jolie $4. It's really such a special little bracelet, all the beads are unique, love the tarnished silver look. Also found a pair of pretty heavy (13 grams) 14k gold clip style earrings $3 and a pair of pearl and aquamarine earrings. Pretty happy about these.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Small but mighty miniature scents for 30 cent each!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-02/20150207_084103_zps3ghd1zi5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




You got some real goodies there! How can you beat 30 cents?


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Thanks friends for all the house condolences/advice.
> 
> I stopped by GW this morning, and found a Club Monaco coat. It was pricey for a thrift find ($25), but it's so rare that I ever find a coat in my size, so I had to buy it! The quality is on par with my j crew coats, so I'm happy
> View attachment 2887851




You look gorgeous, great find!


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Small but mighty miniature scents for 30 cent each!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150207_084103_zps3ghd1zi5.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Nice find!  And what a powerful display they make



Cc1213 said:


> Thanks friends for all the house condolences/advice.
> 
> I stopped by GW this morning, and found a Club Monaco coat. It was pricey for a thrift find ($25), but it's so rare that I ever find a coat in my size, so I had to buy it! The quality is on par with my j crew coats, so I'm happy
> View attachment 2887851



The coat looks incredibly nice on you  I love the color!



Raven3766 said:


> I think I found a Gucci Sukey bag for $15. I placed it on the authentication thread, tell me what to think....



I m sending authenticate Gucci wishes your way



magdalinka said:


> I had some luck with jewelry in the past week. Found this gorgeous hand made Thai 925 silver bracelet by Tres Jolie $4. It's really such a special little bracelet, all the beads are unique, love the tarnished silver look. Also found a pair of pretty heavy (13 grams) 14k gold clip style earrings $3 and a pair of pearl and aquamarine earrings. Pretty happy about these.
> View attachment 2888221
> View attachment 2888223
> View attachment 2888225



Such a cool and unique bracelet !  And what wonderful earring finds!!  I especially adore the aquamarine & pearl earrings


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> I had some luck with jewelry in the past week. Found this gorgeous hand made Thai 925 silver bracelet by Tres Jolie $4. It's really such a special little bracelet, all the beads are unique, love the tarnished silver look. Also found a pair of pretty heavy (13 grams) 14k gold clip style earrings $3 and a pair of pearl and aquamarine earrings. Pretty happy about these.
> View attachment 2888221
> View attachment 2888223
> View attachment 2888225


Magda, you find some of the nicest jewelry treasures!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I had a super weekend of bargains galore! Here is the first round
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress NWT $20
> View attachment 2884527
> View attachment 2884528
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label silver sweater top (pic does not capture how shiny sparkly it is) $5. Tucker silk dress $5
> View attachment 2884529
> View attachment 2884530
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $5. Just Cavalli top $10
> View attachment 2884531
> View attachment 2884532
> 
> 
> True Religion & Joe's jeans $5 each
> View attachment 2884533
> 
> 
> Judith Leiber belt $5
> View attachment 2884534


What a treat! Herrera and Lieber, congratulations!


----------



## Raven3766

heymom said:


> View attachment 2887080
> 
> Found Ted Baker Crossbody at GW for $1. Is missing the chain but can be used as wallet. I'm still going to search for a chain so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> 
> After I got home my local consignment store posted this picture on FB.
> View attachment 2887085
> 
> 
> My DH was on the phone ordering takeout when I saw the photo. He soon followed up his order by saying "sir, have that ready in one hr." After he hung up the phone, he looks at me and states "what are you waiting for. We have to get across town and back in 1 hr during rush hour traffic. Call them and tell them to hold them!"
> I had to tell him they don't do holds. So, let's just say he drove really fast while telling me "I can't let you miss out. You at least need to check them out." LOL
> 
> So here is my new to me Louis Vuitton Retrio.
> View attachment 2887091
> 
> 
> On the way to the car he stated "Why didn't you get both?" I mumbled something about being happy with just one. He looked at me and then turned around went back inside and said "she will take the other bag as well." Then he looked at me and said "we will just consider it Valentine's."
> Yes, the galleria came home with us but I forgot to take a photo ( as it is currently drying ~ cleaning the inside).
> Had 20% off coupon. So he paid $500 total for 2 LV's.


Such an awesome DH!


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> I had some luck with jewelry in the past week. Found this gorgeous hand made Thai 925 silver bracelet by Tres Jolie $4. It's really such a special little bracelet, all the beads are unique, love the tarnished silver look. Also found a pair of pretty heavy (13 grams) 14k gold clip style earrings $3 and a pair of pearl and aquamarine earrings. Pretty happy about these.
> View attachment 2888221
> View attachment 2888223
> View attachment 2888225


 
Gorgeous jewelry finds! You have found some great jewelry. Love the thai bracelet. Very special. The dangle earrings are so sweet & feminine.




Cc1213 said:


> Thanks friends for all the house condolences/advice.
> 
> I stopped by GW this morning, and found a Club Monaco coat. It was pricey for a thrift find ($25), but it's so rare that I ever find a coat in my size, so I had to buy it! The quality is on par with my j crew coats, so I'm happy
> View attachment 2887851


 
Great jacket. Bet you need a good assortment of jackets in CO!



Raven3766 said:


> Small but mighty miniature scents for 30 cent each!
> http://


 
What a fab score of perfume minis! I love perfume. I used to have a big collection of minis. I sold most of them a few years ago, because they were taking up so much space. Funny thing is my collection has built up again! 



JaNan16 said:


> How about some PRADA -  capris that I found NEW with tags. I can't wait till Spring!!!


 
Nice score on the Prada capris! Love NWT items! And your in Texas, too. Unless your in really North Texas you should get a lot of use out of them. We have had no winter at all here. I want some snow!!!!



Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a Brooke Cadwallader vintage scarf for $4.  Here's a little history....
> 
> Brooke Cadwallader was probably the first great American scarf designer.  He began work in the US in 1940, after three years in Paris studying painting and then opening his own studio.  But when the Germans arrived in 1940, Cadwallader assisted in the evacuation of Americans from France, and then he returned to the States to resume his business.  He opened shop in New York, and became a leader in the scarf trade.  According to a 1946 Life article, Cadwallader scarves sold for $15 to $20 each.  That means they started at about $175 in today&#8217;s dollar!


 
Very cool vintage scarf & interesting info! I had not heard of him, so I like these little tidbits of info.



heymom said:


> View attachment 2887080
> 
> Found Ted Baker Crossbody at GW for $1. Is missing the chain but can be used as wallet. I'm still going to search for a chain so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> 
> After I got home my local consignment store posted this picture on FB.
> View attachment 2887085
> 
> 
> My DH was on the phone ordering takeout when I saw the photo. He soon followed up his order by saying "sir, have that ready in one hr." After he hung up the phone, he looks at me and states "what are you waiting for. We have to get across town and back in 1 hr during rush hour traffic. Call them and tell them to hold them!"
> I had to tell him they don't do holds. So, let's just say he drove really fast while telling me "I can't let you miss out. You at least need to check them out." LOL
> 
> So here is my new to me Louis Vuitton Retrio.
> View attachment 2887091
> 
> 
> On the way to the car he stated "Why didn't you get both?" I mumbled something about being happy with just one. He looked at me and then turned around went back inside and said "she will take the other bag as well." Then he looked at me and said "we will just consider it Valentine's."
> Yes, the galleria came home with us but I forgot to take a photo ( as it is currently drying ~ cleaning the inside).
> Had 20% off coupon. So he paid $500 total for 2 LV's.


 
What a lovely hubby! And super timing for Valentine's Day! I would have gotten both, too


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Small but mighty miniature scents for 30 cent each!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-02/20150207_084103_zps3ghd1zi5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Awesome score, Raven! I love thrift store perfume as well.


----------



## ladyash

The basement at kind exchange is now $3 with proceeds going to cancer research. Today's finds: Kenzie shoes brand new and never worn! $3 and insanely comfortable! Real leather made in Canada by Allure leather underbust for $3! The underbust fits like a glove and I was considering paying someone an insane amount of money to have a custom one made this summer. Need to replace the string in the back because it is fraying and looks like a shoe lace, but I'll just go to the dollar store and get some thick black ribbon.


----------



## Raven3766

I found vintage Emilio Pucci eyeglasses...for $2.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150208_185928_zpsudzmyyfz.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...a vintage Santo Dominguez turquoise thunderbird for $1.91. I found one that sold on the bay for $450.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150208_191659_zpstwizw1y5.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
and a vintage Les Bernard necklace for $3...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150208_190444_zpszrmgwjs7.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I found vintage Emilio Pucci eyeglasses...for $2.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-02/20150208_185928_zpsudzmyyfz.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> ...a vintage Santo Dominguez turquoise thunderbird for $1.91. I found one that sold on the bay for $450.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-02/20150208_191659_zpstwizw1y5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> and a vintage Les Bernard necklace for $3...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-02/20150208_190444_zpszrmgwjs7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




That Thunderbird necklace is beautiful, what a find!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> That Thunderbird necklace is beautiful, what a find!


Thank you Chow, it will come in handy since this is Go Western month.


----------



## Raven3766

My $14 Gucci is authentic. It does have a problem. The exterior material has unraveling. any suggestions? I searched for it on the bay and it seems as though that is the nature of the beast.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150207_170546-1_zpsdg4ux8px.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jamamcg

Got myself a HG item &#128518;


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Got myself a HG item &#128518;



Oooooooo.....do tell!!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Small but mighty miniature scents for 30 cent each!
> http://


Holy moly, how did I miss this? Great price on vintage perfume. 


authenticplease said:


> Such a cool and unique bracelet !  And what wonderful earring finds!!  I especially adore the aquamarine & pearl earrings





Raven3766 said:


> Magda, you find some of the nicest jewelry treasures!





LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous jewelry finds! You have found some great jewelry. Love the thai bracelet. Very special. The dangle earrings are so sweet & feminine.


Thank you for the compliments 


Raven3766 said:


> I found vintage Emilio Pucci eyeglasses...for $2.
> http://
> ...a vintage Santo Dominguez turquoise thunderbird for $1.91. I found one that sold on the bay for $450.
> http://
> and a vintage Les Bernard necklace for $3...
> http://





Raven3766 said:


> My $14 Gucci is authentic. It does have a problem. The exterior material has unraveling. any suggestions? I searched for it on the bay and it seems as though that is the nature of the beast.
> http://


You are on a roll Raven. I am curious about the Santo Dominguez turquoise thunderbird. Does it have any markings? I just think I would have passed it by without even looking twice. I would like to know more about how you spotted it if you don't mind.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Got myself a HG item &#128518;


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Holy moly, how did I miss this? Great price on vintage perfume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliments
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a roll Raven. I am curious about the Santo Dominguez turquoise thunderbird. Does it have any markings? I just think I would have passed it by without even looking twice. I would like to know more about how you spotted it if you don't mind.


It was inexpensive (cheap) and I love art. The wood looked like ebony and it just appeared to be something special. .....and it was cheap! lol I found another one and I will post later.


----------



## jamamcg

Here is my HG item. Not second hand, but I did save £425($660) off the RRP &#128522;. Alexander McQueen X Damien Hirst collaboration celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf it's 100% cashmere.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Here is my HG item. Not second hand, but I did save £425($660) off the RRP &#128522;. Alexander McQueen X Damien Hirst collaboration celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf it's 100% cashmere.
> 
> View attachment 2890680




That is simply stunning!


----------



## Cc1213

jamamcg said:


> Here is my HG item. Not second hand, but I did save £425($660) off the RRP &#128522;. Alexander McQueen X Damien Hirst collaboration celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf it's 100% cashmere.
> 
> View attachment 2890680




What a stunning piece. The colors are gorgeous. I'm sure this is vibrant in person!


----------



## rainneday

jamamcg said:


> Here is my HG item. Not second hand, but I did save £425($660) off the RRP &#128522;. Alexander McQueen X Damien Hirst collaboration celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf it's 100% cashmere.
> 
> View attachment 2890680



This is beautiful! Congrats on your find!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Here is my HG item. Not second hand, but I did save £425($660) off the RRP &#128522;. Alexander McQueen X Damien Hirst collaboration celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf it's 100% cashmere.
> 
> View attachment 2890680




Gorgeous!!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Thanks friends for all the house condolences/advice.
> 
> I stopped by GW this morning, and found a Club Monaco coat. It was pricey for a thrift find ($25), but it's so rare that I ever find a coat in my size, so I had to buy it! The quality is on par with my j crew coats, so I'm happy
> View attachment 2887851


you look chic!


----------



## nerimanna

heymom said:


> View attachment 2887080
> 
> Found Ted Baker Crossbody at GW for $1. Is missing the chain but can be used as wallet. I'm still going to search for a chain so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> 
> After I got home my local consignment store posted this picture on FB.
> View attachment 2887085
> 
> 
> My DH was on the phone ordering takeout when I saw the photo. He soon followed up his order by saying "sir, have that ready in one hr." After he hung up the phone, he looks at me and states "what are you waiting for. We have to get across town and back in 1 hr during rush hour traffic. Call them and tell them to hold them!"
> I had to tell him they don't do holds. So, let's just say he drove really fast while telling me "I can't let you miss out. You at least need to check them out." LOL
> 
> So here is my new to me Louis Vuitton Retrio.
> View attachment 2887091
> 
> 
> On the way to the car he stated "Why didn't you get both?" I mumbled something about being happy with just one. He looked at me and then turned around went back inside and said "she will take the other bag as well." Then he looked at me and said "we will just consider it Valentine's."
> Yes, the galleria came home with us but I forgot to take a photo ( as it is currently drying ~ cleaning the inside).
> Had 20% off coupon. So he paid $500 total for 2 LV's.


that's an amazing deal! congrats!


----------



## nerimanna

LisaK026 said:


> So I wanted a cool baroque mirror for the room with the shoe rack. I found this in Santa Barbara yesterday. Tag said $159, which was fine with me, because these cost between $300-$900. When I got there to pay it was 1/2 off. $79.   SCORE!!!!!



so ornate and beautiful  would love to build a mini walk in closet just to feature that mirror!


----------



## nerimanna

JaNan16 said:


> Thanks Chowlover2! I thought it was a beautiful blue also.
> 
> Scored a pair of Casadei peep toe patent leather pumps with rhinestone bows.


i just love the shape of casadei. i find it sexier than louboutin shoes! congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Here is my HG item. Not second hand, but I did save £425($660) off the RRP &#128522;. Alexander McQueen X Damien Hirst collaboration celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf it's 100% cashmere.
> 
> View attachment 2890680



Wow!    just Wow!


----------



## LuxeDeb

ladyash said:


> The basement at kind exchange is now $3 with proceeds going to cancer research. Today's finds: Kenzie shoes brand new and never worn! $3 and insanely comfortable! Real leather made in Canada by Allure leather underbust for $3! The underbust fits like a glove and I was considering paying someone an insane amount of money to have a custom one made this summer. Need to replace the string in the back because it is fraying and looks like a shoe lace, but I'll just go to the dollar store and get some thick black ribbon.


 
What a fantastic deal on the underbust! They are really expensive. It is a great piece!



Raven3766 said:


> I found vintage Emilio Pucci eyeglasses...for $2.
> http://...a vintage Santo Dominguez turquoise thunderbird for $1.91. I found one that sold on the bay for $450.
> http://and a vintage Les Bernard necklace for $3..


 
Wow! You have such a good eye for these collector's pieces!



Raven3766 said:


> My $14 Gucci is authentic. It does have a problem. The exterior material has unraveling. any suggestions? I searched for it on the bay and it seems as though that is the nature of the beast.


 
Such a great bag. Yes, the unraveling is the nature of the beast. I am not sure anything can be done. It may just have to be an awesome throw around bag.



jamamcg said:


> Here is my HG item. Not second hand, but I did save £425($660) off the RRP &#55357;&#56842;. Alexander McQueen X Damien Hirst collaboration celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf it's 100% cashmere.
> 
> View attachment 2890680


 
That scarf is fabulous! Sooo special!


----------



## nerimanna

new to me hermes herbag - my first ever hermes bag! she's old but has aged beautifully. got her locally from a seller of preloved bags for about $770. there are some listed on ebay for less BUT would need refurbishing so i think i got a good deal because the bag is in very good condition and all ready to go! i'm pretty happy today!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> new to me hermes herbag - my first ever hermes bag! she's old but has aged beautifully. got her locally from a seller of preloved bags for about $770. there are some listed on ebay for less BUT would need refurbishing so i think i got a good deal because the bag is in very good condition and all ready to go! i'm pretty happy today!


 
Congrats! A beautiful bag. It looks like they took good care of it & stored it well. It is nice not to have to worry about refurbishing something.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is round 2 of last weekends thrifty shopping spree!

Chloe cashmere blend sweater $5




Marc Jacobs silk/cashmere twinset. Rhinestone buttons are a little crusty, maybe from drycleaning? I was going to try using an old toothbrush on them. Any other suggestions? $20 set




Collette Dinnigan full length gown (Australia). This is so long I have to pick it up to walk. She makes wedding dresses & gowns. I am not sure which this was supposed to be, but I am going to wear it as an evening gown. $5




Giorgio Armani full length gown. You cannot tell from the pic, but it has a fabulous high slit. $5


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is round 2 of last weekends thrifty shopping spree!
> 
> Chloe cashmere blend sweater $5
> View attachment 2891326
> View attachment 2891327
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs silk/cashmere twinset. Rhinestone buttons are a little crusty, maybe from drycleaning? I was going to try using an old toothbrush on them. Any other suggestions? $20 set
> View attachment 2891328
> View attachment 2891329
> 
> 
> Collette Dinnigan full length gown (Australia). This is so long I have to pick it up to walk. She makes wedding dresses & gowns. I am not sure which this was supposed to be, but I am going to wear it as an evening gown. $5
> View attachment 2891331
> View attachment 2891332
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani full length gown. You cannot tell from the pic, but it has a fabulous high slit. $5
> View attachment 2891333
> View attachment 2891334



Love the sweaters!


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Heyy everyone I was just wondering if anybody had any idea on how to clean up a bag or SLG that is sticky? my mother has a lot of bags from the 80's she loves and wants to use but when she went back and opened the dust bags that were in boxes in her closet she was really sad that the leather got sticky, please let me know if anybody has any idea on how to fix this 
TIA


----------



## ladyash

jamamcg said:


> Here is my HG item. Not second hand, but I did save £425($660) off the RRP &#128522;. Alexander McQueen X Damien Hirst collaboration celebrating the 10 year anniversary of the skull scarf it's 100% cashmere.
> 
> View attachment 2890680




LOVE this scarf. Now I kind of want to find one!


----------



## ladyash

LuxeDeb said:


> What a fantastic deal on the underbust! They are really expensive. It is a great piece!



Very expensive!! I just found out the one I bought for $3 retailed for $314! I think having one custom made was going to run me in the $550 range since my waist is 24inches meaning that I'd have to have one made in a 22inch waist for it to look good. The one I bought is broken in and the boning in the back might need replacing since it falls into my back shape without much support, but for $3 it looks great from the front and I can always consider replacing the back boning to make it more structured in the future and it will still cost me less than having one made. I'm planning on wearing this one out to my birthday celebrations in a couple weeks!


----------



## Cc1213

Found some cute and comfy Tory Burch shoes for $6 today, as well as some great basic white tees by Vince. I've actually been looking for some good white tees, and it was great to find those today.


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> new to me hermes herbag - my first ever hermes bag! she's old but has aged beautifully. got her locally from a seller of preloved bags for about $770. there are some listed on ebay for less BUT would need refurbishing so i think i got a good deal because the bag is in very good condition and all ready to go! i'm pretty happy today!


Hurray! I love it! Congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

I had an awesome day! I found a Chopard and Hermes tie, a sterling silver bolo for $9.99 and it's worth......$500 and a Vogt sterling silver western belt buckle set for $9.99. I will post pics...


----------



## Raven3766

Chopard and Hermes ties for &1.91 each, the Vogt belt buckle for $9.99; Cyrus Josytewa sterling silver bolo for $9.99 and the Artie George handcarved mask necklace for $1.91 Oh and I took a picture on top of a Loewe canvas garment bag I found but never posted.

http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150210_205616-1_zpsx0csrald.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2891682
> 
> Found some cute and comfy Tory Burch shoes for $6 today, as well as some great basic white tees by Vince. I've actually been looking for some good white tees, and it was great to find those today.


Love Tory shoes, congrats. 


Raven3766 said:


> Chopard and Hermes ties for &1.91 each, the Vogt belt buckle for $9.99; Cyrus Josytewa sterling silver bolo for $9.99 and the Artie George handcarved mask necklace for $1.91 Oh and I took a picture on top of a Loewe canvas garment bag I found but never posted.
> 
> http://


That's a pretty Hermes tie and what a find on the jewelry pieces.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Love Tory shoes, congrats.
> 
> That's a pretty Hermes tie and what a find on the jewelry pieces.


Thanks Magda! The ties will go to my dad for Valentine's day.


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is round 2 of last weekends thrifty shopping spree!
> 
> Chloe cashmere blend sweater $5
> View attachment 2891326
> View attachment 2891327
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs silk/cashmere twinset. Rhinestone buttons are a little crusty, maybe from drycleaning? I was going to try using an old toothbrush on them. Any other suggestions? $20 set
> View attachment 2891328
> View attachment 2891329
> 
> 
> Collette Dinnigan full length gown (Australia). This is so long I have to pick it up to walk. She makes wedding dresses & gowns. I am not sure which this was supposed to be, but I am going to wear it as an evening gown. $5
> View attachment 2891331
> View attachment 2891332
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani full length gown. You cannot tell from the pic, but it has a fabulous high slit. $5
> View attachment 2891333
> View attachment 2891334


i love the simplicity of the armani dress. very chic!


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Hurray! I love it! Congrats!


thank you  i'm taking it for an out of town trip and cant wait to take action pics!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Congrats! A beautiful bag. It looks like they took good care of it & stored it well. It is nice not to have to worry about refurbishing something.


thanks! this will be the last big purchase for me for a long time (i hope)


----------



## JaNan16

LuxeDeb said:


> Nice score on the Prada capris! Love NWT items! And your in Texas, too. Unless your in really North Texas you should get a lot of use out of them. We have had no winter at all here. I want some snow!!!!



Thanks! I am in Central Texas, where are you? Please no snow though...I hate cold weather!!!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is round 2 of last weekends thrifty shopping spree!
> 
> Chloe cashmere blend sweater $5
> View attachment 2891326
> View attachment 2891327
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs silk/cashmere twinset. Rhinestone buttons are a little crusty, maybe from drycleaning? I was going to try using an old toothbrush on them. Any other suggestions? $20 set
> View attachment 2891328
> View attachment 2891329
> 
> 
> Collette Dinnigan full length gown (Australia). This is so long I have to pick it up to walk. She makes wedding dresses & gowns. I am not sure which this was supposed to be, but I am going to wear it as an evening gown. $5
> View attachment 2891331
> View attachment 2891332
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani full length gown. You cannot tell from the pic, but it has a fabulous high slit. $5
> View attachment 2891333
> View attachment 2891334


Gorgeous cashemre sweaters, so jealous.


----------



## JaNan16

Cc1213 cute shoes! I found a purse with that same "T" logo on it, but could not find a maker stamp, symbol, tag or anything so I didn't buy it. Do you know is everything Tory always clearly labeled or marked?


----------



## JaNan16

magdalinka said:


> I had some luck with jewelry in the past week. Found this gorgeous hand made Thai 925 silver bracelet by Tres Jolie $4. It's really such a special little bracelet, all the beads are unique, love the tarnished silver look. Also found a pair of pretty heavy (13 grams) 14k gold clip style earrings $3 and a pair of pearl and aquamarine earrings. Pretty happy about these.
> View attachment 2888221
> View attachment 2888223
> View attachment 2888225



Wonderful jewelry finds!!!! Of all my thrifty buys - jewelry scores are always my favorites!

Thanks Magdalinka for your compliments!

( going backwards through the threads as I fell behind and my computer did a restart so I lost my place.  )


----------



## Cc1213

Found this Henri Bendle travel set at arc for $5. It would make a great gift, but I kinda want to keep it for myself...lol, I've never used a travel candle before!


----------



## Raven3766

Happy Valentine's Day PFF's. May you find the treasure of love today!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy valentine's day!!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

heymom said:


> View attachment 2887080
> 
> Found Ted Baker Crossbody at GW for $1. Is missing the chain but can be used as wallet. I'm still going to search for a chain so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> 
> After I got home my local consignment store posted this picture on FB.
> View attachment 2887085
> 
> 
> My DH was on the phone ordering takeout when I saw the photo. He soon followed up his order by saying "sir, have that ready in one hr." After he hung up the phone, he looks at me and states "what are you waiting for. We have to get across town and back in 1 hr during rush hour traffic. Call them and tell them to hold them!"
> I had to tell him they don't do holds. So, let's just say he drove really fast while telling me "I can't let you miss out. You at least need to check them out." LOL
> 
> So here is my new to me Louis Vuitton Retrio.
> View attachment 2887091
> 
> 
> On the way to the car he stated "Why didn't you get both?" I mumbled something about being happy with just one. He looked at me and then turned around went back inside and said "she will take the other bag as well." Then he looked at me and said "we will just consider it Valentine's."
> Yes, the galleria came home with us but I forgot to take a photo ( as it is currently drying ~ cleaning the inside).
> Had 20% off coupon. So he paid $500 total for 2 LV's.




What a good deal!!


----------



## Operasoprano1

This thread is amazing! I mean the finds are just insane sometimes! Lucky girls!


----------



## magdalinka

Operasoprano1 said:


> This thread is amazing! I mean the finds are just insane sometimes! Lucky girls!




Thank you . You should see the top 5 we do at the end of each year.


----------



## Cc1213

Hope everyone has had a great thrifting weekend! Yesterday was the 50% off sale at goodwill, but I didn't have any luck . 

My mom did find a beautiful theory top for $5 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also got myself a little Valentine's Day gift - red Ferragamo ballet flats from goodwill's auction site. These were $14. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hope everyone had a great weekend &#128522;


----------



## Jadie_9

nerimanna said:


> new to me hermes herbag - my first ever hermes bag! she's old but has aged beautifully. got her locally from a seller of preloved bags for about $770. there are some listed on ebay for less BUT would need refurbishing so i think i got a good deal because the bag is in very good condition and all ready to go! i'm pretty happy today!


wow this is gorgeous! what a great find


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Hope everyone has had a great thrifting weekend! Yesterday was the 50% off sale at goodwill, but I didn't have any luck .
> 
> My mom did find a beautiful theory top for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897217
> 
> 
> I also got myself a little Valentine's Day gift - red Ferragamo ballet flats from goodwill's auction site. These were $14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897221
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend &#128522;




I love those shoes!


----------



## Cc1213

chowlover2 said:


> I love those shoes!




I am so in love with them! They are very chanel-esque.


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> I am so in love with them! They are very chanel-esque.




I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Operasoprano1

magdalinka said:


> Thank you . You should see the top 5 we do at the end of each year.




Oh I bet it's wonderful!


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Carolina Herrera vintage handbag for $1.75...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150215_212335-1_zps0dpc1ms0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...and a Prada for $5. It did not have a chain and I'm in the process of cleaning the exterior. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150215_212403_zps3ztqhrcf.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Finally took pics of a bunch of my recent finds 

The delicate lace on my Bill Blass dress needs some repair (and the waist taken in) but pieces like this are the reason I thrift. It was half off for $12.50 - I can't believe it wasn't snapped up at $25. Based on the tag and other pieces that I researched it looks like it's from the 70s. I seriously live for vintage designer pieces.






Marc Jacobs for $7.50? Yes, please! They need a little cleaning up but I snap up any designer shoe for less than 10 bucks in my size 





These J.Crew shoes were half-off so I got them for $5.





This leather clutch was $4 and the sunglasses were $1.





Large Sondra Roberts hobo for $6.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

A couple more 






And no, that's not a Chanel, it's a Morris Moskowitz LOL. I do have to say the details are actually very impressive. It has similar details to Chanel's reissue and the quality of the leather held up beautifully considering this bag is probably older than me. Judith Leiber actually got her start working for him in the 60s. Did I mention is was only $8?






There was something about this pin. I didn't have my reading glasses with me so I couldn't make out the brand but it looked special. I keep hoping to find Chanel jewelry. This time I found a Benedikt for $2. Howard Benedikt made high-end costume jewelry from 1955 to 1973 and his store was located on 5th Avenue. Most of his pieces go for $20-50 (some higher) on eBay these days. 

The navy leather gloves were $6. They are no-name, made in Italy, and wool lined so they are super warm. I love vintage gloves because they just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Hope everyone has had a great thrifting weekend! Yesterday was the 50% off sale at goodwill, but I didn't have any luck .
> 
> My mom did find a beautiful theory top for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897217
> 
> 
> I also got myself a little Valentine's Day gift - red Ferragamo ballet flats from goodwill's auction site. These were $14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897221
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend &#128522;




Love the shoes, very pretty!


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> A couple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, that's not a Chanel, it's a Morris Moskowitz LOL. I do have to say the details are actually very impressive. It has similar details to Chanel's reissue and the quality of the leather held up beautifully considering this bag is probably older than me. Judith Leiber actually got her start working for him in the 60s. Did I mention is was only $8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something about this pin. I didn't have my reading glasses with me so I couldn't make out the brand but it looked special. I keep hoping to find Chanel jewelry. This time I found a Benedikt for $2. Howard Benedikt made high-end costume jewelry from 1955 to 1973 and his store was located on 5th Avenue. Most of his pieces go for $20-50 (some higher) on eBay these days.
> 
> The navy leather gloves were $6. They are no-name, made in Italy, and wool lined so they are super warm. I love vintage gloves because they just don't make 'em like they used to.




I adore the Morris moskowitz!


----------



## LisaK026

$3 gw


----------



## LisaK026

One more time, I have apparently forgotten how to do this. $3 GW


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> One more time, I have apparently forgotten how to do this. $3 GW


Gorgeous! I believe lace and sheer is in for the spring/summer. It is so romantic!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> One more time, I have apparently forgotten how to do this. $3 GW



Beautiful !!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally took pics of a bunch of my recent finds
> 
> The delicate lace on my Bill Blass dress needs some repair (and the waist taken in) but pieces like this are the reason I thrift. It was half off for $12.50 - I can't believe it wasn't snapped up at $25. Based on the tag and other pieces that I researched it looks like it's from the 70s. I seriously live for vintage designer pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs for $7.50? Yes, please! They need a little cleaning up but I snap up any designer shoe for less than 10 bucks in my size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These J.Crew shoes were half-off so I got them for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leather clutch was $4 and the sunglasses were $1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Sondra Roberts hobo for $6.



I have the same exact Sonora Roberts tote in taupe. I thrifted in a few years back. The leather is really nice on it.


----------



## heymom

That dress is amazing&#10084;&#65039;


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally took pics of a bunch of my recent finds
> 
> The delicate lace on my Bill Blass dress needs some repair (and the waist taken in) but pieces like this are the reason I thrift. It was half off for $12.50 - I can't believe it wasn't snapped up at $25. Based on the tag and other pieces that I researched it looks like it's from the 70s. I seriously live for vintage designer pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs for $7.50? Yes, please! They need a little cleaning up but I snap up any designer shoe for less than 10 bucks in my size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These J.Crew shoes were half-off so I got them for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leather clutch was $4 and the sunglasses were $1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Sondra Roberts hobo for $6.


----------



## heymom

Found these at local consignment clearance sale for marked down to $5.
Not my size but I'm hoping to find them a good home. Seems most shoes I find are to big/small.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It really is - looks way more expensive than the retail on it 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> I have the same exact Sonora Roberts tote in taupe. I thrifted in a few years back. The leather is really nice on it.



Thanks! 


heymom said:


> That dress is amazing&#10084;&#65039;



Thanks! I love vintage bags 


Tomsmom said:


> I adore the Morris moskowitz!


----------



## jamamcg

Got this in the post this morning. A ebay find


----------



## nerimanna

hey there! any idea if Hermes made this metal plate tag inside? i found it in a document bag (mix of canvas and leather) like a fourre tote style. the craftsmanship is impeccable BUT i'm so new to hermes and still learning and i've only seen logo stamped inside the bag. any thoughts?


----------



## Swanky

*Another friendly reminder. . . no authenticity questions here.*



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any of your recent secondhand/thrift store/consignment, etc. . .   treasures!
> ***Please remember that we allow only authentic items on tPF.   If you are not certain about authenticity, please do not post it here.*
> *Also, please do not post authenticity questions here**.***


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Got this in the post this morning. A ebay find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899612
> View attachment 2899613



Jama that is stunning !


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2894233
> 
> Found this Henri Bendle travel set at arc for $5. It would make a great gift, but I kinda want to keep it for myself...lol, I've never used a travel candle before!


 
Fun! Henri Bendel makes wonderful candles!



Cc1213 said:


> Hope everyone has had a great thrifting weekend! Yesterday was the 50% off sale at goodwill, but I didn't have any luck .
> 
> My mom did find a beautiful theory top for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897217
> 
> 
> I also got myself a little Valentine's Day gift - red Ferragamo ballet flats from goodwill's auction site. These were $14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897221
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend &#55357;&#56842;


 
Valentine's red...what a nice treat for you!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a Carolina Herrera vintage handbag for $1.75...
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://
> 
> 
> ...and a Prada for $5. It did not have a chain and I'm in the process of cleaning the exterior.
> <a href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://


 
Great bags! I really love the coloring on the Prada. It would go great with the 70s inspired looks.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally took pics of a bunch of my recent finds
> 
> The delicate lace on my Bill Blass dress needs some repair (and the waist taken in) but pieces like this are the reason I thrift. It was half off for $12.50 - I can't believe it wasn't snapped up at $25. Based on the tag and other pieces that I researched it looks like it's from the 70s. I seriously live for vintage designer pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs for $7.50? Yes, please! They need a little cleaning up but I snap up any designer shoe for less than 10 bucks in my size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These J.Crew shoes were half-off so I got them for $5.
> This leather clutch was $4 and the sunglasses were $1.
> Large Sondra Roberts hobo for $6.


 
The Bill Blass dress is gorgeous! This will always be a stylish piece. The Mark Jacobs shoes are adorable!



LisaK026 said:


> One more time, I have apparently forgotten how to do this. $3 GW


 
Pretty & very on trend!



jamamcg said:


> Got this in the post this morning. A ebay find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899612
> View attachment 2899613


 
Yowza...Heaven & Hell! Beautiful & very dark! So Jama, what do you do with all of your lovely McQueen scarves? Do you display them or tuck them safely in boxes & whisper sweet nothings to them?


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> Got this in the post this morning. A ebay find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899612
> View attachment 2899613


this is amazing art!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Got this in the post this morning. A ebay find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899612
> View attachment 2899613




Detail is amazing!


----------



## jamamcg

Thanks guys the scarf is amazing so much detail I could look at it for hours. And Luxedeb I keep most of my scarves in a Lanvin shoe box and all my mcqueen ones in a mcqueen box and I'm always whispering sweet nothings to them &#128523;.


----------



## TravelBug

The bar has been raised!  Off to Goodwill I go.  

https://www.yahoo.com/makers/man-finds-35-000-treasure-at-goodwill-111415909070.html


----------



## authenticplease

It has been really cold here this week.....so I figured it was now or never to try out my thrifted $7 OTK Isola boots.  I have worn them 2 days in a row so far and planning to wear them tomorrow too!

Today's outfit looked like this......(I have been trying to update/upload my closet onto Stylebook so that I stay organized!)

Fur collar:  Vintage from thrift for $5.95
Sweater poncho:  Saint Tropez (thrifted for $4.94)
Skirt:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
Top:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
Earrings:  tribal Pearls from Ebay for $9 plus $2.99 shipping)
Boots:  Isola (thrifted for $7 at GW)
Bag:  Sara Battaglia. (Sat in my Yoox dream box forever.....bought long ago!  Perfect size for         files/paperwork/laptop/tablet)
Sunnies:  Prada Cat Eye Baroques (Birthday splurge at least 3 years ago......I wear these a lot!)


----------



## Vintage Leather

TravelBug said:


> The bar has been raised!  Off to Goodwill I go.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/makers/man-finds-35-000-treasure-at-goodwill-111415909070.html



Thanks for sharing!

That guy is an idiot.  I hope he set aside enough to pay the $15,700 in federal and Arizona taxes...
He forgot the first three rules of thrifting:
1) Don't brag
2) don't mention your sources or the amount you paid
3) if you have to brag, do it anonymously or to someone who understands the rules of thrifting.


----------



## authenticplease

Here is an actual shot....




And DD getting in on the action with her thrifted $9 Born boots and $3.93 purple Justice jeans


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Got this in the post this morning. A ebay find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899612
> View attachment 2899613







jamamcg said:


> Thanks guys the scarf is amazing so much detail I could look at it for hours. And Luxedeb I keep most of my scarves in a Lanvin shoe box and all my mcqueen ones in a mcqueen box and I'm always whispering sweet nothings to them &#128523;.




Your scarves are like art!  Such incredible detail!!


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> It has been really cold here this week.....so I figured it was now or never to try out my thrifted $7 OTK Isola boots.  I have worn them 2 days in a row so far and planning to wear them tomorrow too!
> 
> Today's outfit looked like this......(I have been trying to update/upload my closet onto Stylebook so that I stay organized!)
> 
> Fur collar:  Vintage from thrift for $5.95
> Sweater poncho:  Saint Tropez (thrifted for $4.94)
> Skirt:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
> Top:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
> Earrings:  tribal Pearls from Ebay for $9 plus $2.99 shipping)
> Boots:  Isola (thrifted for $7 at GW)
> Bag:  Sara Battaglia. (Sat in my Yoox dream box forever.....bought long ago!  Perfect size for         files/paperwork/laptop/tablet)
> Sunnies:  Prada Cat Eye Baroques (Birthday splurge at least 3 years ago......I wear these a lot!)



I love everything


----------



## ValentineNicole

Vintage Leather said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> That guy is an idiot.  I hope he set aside enough to pay the $15,700 in federal and Arizona taxes...
> 
> He forgot the first three rules of thrifting:
> 
> 1) Don't brag
> 
> 2) don't mention your sources or the amount you paid
> 
> 3) if you have to brag, do it anonymously or to someone who understands the rules of thrifting.




Don't you have to pay taxes on sales regardless of if you brag?? Lol


----------



## Vintage Leather

ValentineNicole said:


> Don't you have to pay taxes on sales regardless of if you brag?? Lol



He has to pay income taxes on the $35000 + $4000 watch.

And, yes, you do have to pay the income taxes regardless. But if he hadn't bragged he wouldn't be increasing his chances of being audited exponentially


----------



## TravelBug

ValentineNicole said:


> Don't you have to pay taxes on sales regardless of if you brag?? Lol



True that.


----------



## magdalinka

authenticplease said:


> Here is an actual shot....
> 
> View attachment 2901257
> 
> 
> And DD getting in on the action with her thrifted $9 Born boots and $3.93 purple Justice jeans
> 
> View attachment 2901258


You look very nice, I love your fur collar and the boots. The bag looks very unique, too. Works well together.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> One more time, I have apparently forgotten how to do this. $3 GW


Sexy!! 


heymom said:


> Found these at local consignment clearance sale for marked down to $5.
> Not my size but I'm hoping to find them a good home. Seems most shoes I find are to big/small.
> View attachment 2898567
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898568


That's a nice score. 


jamamcg said:


> Got this in the post this morning. A ebay find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899612
> View attachment 2899613


Beautiful scarf! 
I actually just splurged on a HG Hermes scarf, can not wait to get it in the mail.


----------



## magdalinka

Question for those of you who thrifted Hermes scarves. Do you keep them, and if so, do you wear them with day to day outfits?


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Carolina Herrera vintage handbag for $1.75...
> http://
> ...and a Prada for $5. It did not have a chain and I'm in the process of cleaning the exterior.
> http://


Cute Prada Raven , hope she rehabbs well. 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> A couple more
> 
> And no, that's not a Chanel, it's a Morris Moskowitz LOL. I do have to say the details are actually very impressive. It has similar details to Chanel's reissue and the quality of the leather held up beautifully considering this bag is probably older than me. Judith Leiber actually got her start working for him in the 60s. Did I mention is was only $8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something about this pin. I didn't have my reading glasses with me so I couldn't make out the brand but it looked special. I keep hoping to find Chanel jewelry. This time I found a Benedikt for $2. Howard Benedikt made high-end costume jewelry from 1955 to 1973 and his store was located on 5th Avenue. Most of his pieces go for $20-50 (some higher) on eBay these days.
> 
> The navy leather gloves were $6. They are no-name, made in Italy, and wool lined so they are super warm. I love vintage gloves because they just don't make 'em like they used to.


Loving your accessories, especially that Moskowitz , I would have grabbed it too.


----------



## Vintage Leather

magdalinka said:


> Question for those of you who thrifted Hermes scarves. Do you keep them, and if so, do you wear them with day to day outfits?



Depends and of course.

If the colorway and theme aren't right for me, I pass them on. I'll either give them as a gift, or consign them. If it is my style, I will wear them.

I wear my hermes scarves frequently.  They give a pop of color and joy to an otherwise bland outfit. And the best part about thrifted H - you don't have to worry if anything happens while you are wearing them - they've already been through the worst (abandoned in a dirty, smelling shop, jumbled with their inferiors, and undervalued) and so life as a wearable scarf is looking up.


----------



## magdalinka

Vintage Leather said:


> Depends and of course.
> 
> If the colorway and theme aren't right for me, I pass them on. I'll either give them as a gift, or consign them. If it is my style, I will wear them.
> 
> I wear my hermes scarves frequently.  They give a pop of color and joy to an otherwise bland outfit. And the best part about thrifted H - you don't have to worry if anything happens while you are wearing them - they've already been through the worst (abandoned in a dirty, smelling shop, jumbled with their inferiors, and undervalued) and so life as a wearable scarf is looking up.


Thank you for your answer . I want to wear them more often but often feel too dressy in them. Although the fact that they were rescues makes them easier to wear. LOL at "jumbled with inferiors"


----------



## BeatriceP

authenticplease said:


> It has been really cold here this week.....so I figured it was now or never to try out my thrifted $7 OTK Isola boots.  I have worn them 2 days in a row so far and planning to wear them tomorrow too!
> 
> Today's outfit looked like this......(I have been trying to update/upload my closet onto Stylebook so that I stay organized!)
> 
> Fur collar:  Vintage from thrift for $5.95
> Sweater poncho:  Saint Tropez (thrifted for $4.94)
> Skirt:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
> Top:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
> Earrings:  tribal Pearls from Ebay for $9 plus $2.99 shipping)
> Boots:  Isola (thrifted for $7 at GW)
> Bag:  Sara Battaglia. (Sat in my Yoox dream box forever.....bought long ago!  Perfect size for         files/paperwork/laptop/tablet)
> Sunnies:  Prada Cat Eye Baroques (Birthday splurge at least 3 years ago......I wear these a lot!)



Great outfit, I love the grey colour! Are the earrings made with genuine pearls? I've seen a lot of super cheap pearl earrings on ebay and have no idea whether they're genuine or not.



magdalinka said:


> Question for those of you who thrifted Hermes scarves. Do you keep them, and if so, do you wear them with day to day outfits?



Yes, I keep them and I love them! They're sooo beautiful, sometimes I just spend 1-2 minutes just looking at them before I put them on. I usually try to dress in pretty standard colours, so they make a nice addition to an all black/grey/nude colour outfit.


----------



## kcarmona

I know this isn't fashion, but I absolutely love Polaroids so I was thrilled to find this baby @ Goodwill for $10 in the box with papers and everything. Picked up some film and it works, yay!


----------



## Cc1213

Beautiful finds ladies! I love the Polaroid camera find - what a treasure! I really need to learn to multi quote on my phone, so sorry for no individual quotes ;(. 

Today and tomorrow our goodwill was having a snow storm special of 50% off, so I was there bright and early. No luck, except for a cute j crew skirt that I scored for $2. However, I hit the mother load of shoes at Arc.

First, these gorgeous Just Cavalli flats (with stuffing still inside). $7.99



Next, cute Stuart weitzman wedge heels. These are gently used, and are very work appropriate. $6.99



Lastly, Stuart weitzman snak skin heels that still have old price tags on the soles...for $798! These will hopefully fit my mom. $7.99


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Beautiful finds ladies! I love the Polaroid camera find - what a treasure! I really need to learn to multi quote on my phone, so sorry for no individual quotes ;(.
> 
> Today and tomorrow our goodwill was having a snow storm special of 50% off, so I was there bright and early. No luck, except for a cute j crew skirt that I scored for $2. However, I hit the mother load of shoes at Arc.
> 
> First, these gorgeous Just Cavalli flats (with stuffing still inside). $7.99
> View attachment 2902182
> 
> 
> Next, cute Stuart weitzman wedge heels. These are gently used, and are very work appropriate. $6.99
> View attachment 2902184
> 
> 
> Lastly, Stuart weitzman snak skin heels that still have old price tags on the soles...for $798! These will hopefully fit my mom. $7.99
> View attachment 2902186




Wow you did great!


----------



## Cc1213

Not a bad start to the morning...prada heels, unworn.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Not a bad start to the morning...prada heels, unworn.
> 
> View attachment 2903104
> View attachment 2903105


Wow! You were in shoe heaven! Love the shoes; Prada's unworn...such a great deal!


----------



## Raven3766

I found a vintage Mark Cross small pouch. It is made of gold tone wire...I've been trying to look it up to get a date but no chance. It's small and cute, said it is Made in France. $1
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150221_094906_zpscyp80zh4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150221_094936_zpsgnnxrom6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Cute Prada Raven , hope she rehabbs well.
> 
> 
> Thanks Magda, as soon as I get a chance I will work on the Prada.


----------



## LisaK026

kcarmona said:


> I know this isn't fashion, but I absolutely love Polaroids so I was thrilled to find this baby @ Goodwill for $10 in the box with papers and everything. Picked up some film and it works, yay!
> 
> View attachment 2901953


I think it is sort of difficult to find film for those now.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I found a vintage Mark Cross small pouch. It is made of gold tone wire...I've been trying to look it up to get a date but no chance. It's small and cute, said it is Made in France. $1
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Nice find. Mark Cross started in 1845. I'd think that bag is from the '20's.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LisaK026

Cc1213 said:


> Beautiful finds ladies! I love the Polaroid camera find - what a treasure! I really need to learn to multi quote on my phone, so sorry for no individual quotes ;(.
> 
> Lastly, Stuart weitzman snak skin heels that still have old price tags on the soles...for $798! These will hopefully fit my mom. $7.99
> View attachment 2902186


Those look really expensive. I would have said that without the price tag info. All your finds are GREAT!


----------



## LisaK026

JCrew cranberry sequined tank $10 on the local FB online yard sale we have on this Island (I have gotten some of the coolest stuff on this site!).
Eddie Bauer (most likely vintage) crocheted sweater. Super cute on. $8 GW (Those are shadows, not stain in the armpit)


----------



## LisaK026

I also got this screen, that could not be more perfect for the space, on our local FB yard sale page. Think I paid $35. (Also got the flowers in the background there)


----------



## heymom

LisaK026 said:


> I also got this screen, that could not be more perfect for the space, on our local FB yard sale page. Think I paid $35. (Also got the flowers in the background there)




I love that look&#128077;


----------



## heymom

I love finding little vintage bags. Just imagine the story it could tell of all the places it has seen&#10084;&#65039;


Raven3766 said:


> I found a vintage Mark Cross small pouch. It is made of gold tone wire...I've been trying to look it up to get a date but no chance. It's small and cute, said it is Made in France. $1
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150221_094906_zpscyp80zh4.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150221_094936_zpsgnnxrom6.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## heymom

Love your style and not to mention the prices!



authenticplease said:


> It has been really cold here this week.....so I figured it was now or never to try out my thrifted $7 OTK Isola boots.  I have worn them 2 days in a row so far and planning to wear them tomorrow too!
> 
> Today's outfit looked like this......(I have been trying to update/upload my closet onto Stylebook so that I stay organized!)
> 
> Fur collar:  Vintage from thrift for $5.95
> Sweater poncho:  Saint Tropez (thrifted for $4.94)
> Skirt:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
> Top:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
> Earrings:  tribal Pearls from Ebay for $9 plus $2.99 shipping)
> Boots:  Isola (thrifted for $7 at GW)
> Bag:  Sara Battaglia. (Sat in my Yoox dream box forever.....bought long ago!  Perfect size for         files/paperwork/laptop/tablet)
> Sunnies:  Prada Cat Eye Baroques (Birthday splurge at least 3 years ago......I wear these a lot!)


----------



## Cc1213

The shoe gods continued to shower me with luck today! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Valentino - $4



Aerin - $5


----------



## Cc1213

Family shot of the (gasp) seven shoes I welcomed into my closet this weekend


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I found a vintage Mark Cross small pouch. It is made of gold tone wire...I've been trying to look it up to get a date but no chance. It's small and cute, said it is Made in France. $1
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-02/20150221_094906_zpscyp80zh4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-02/20150221_094936_zpsgnnxrom6.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




I love it! Perfect little bag.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> I love it! Perfect little bag.


Thank you, but you are the lucky thrifter today!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you, but you are the lucky thrifter today!




Gosh, it's been one of luckiest days! I was also in the midst of a dry spell, so it was a very nice surprise.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I also got this screen, that could not be more perfect for the space, on our local FB yard sale page. Think I paid $35. (Also got the flowers in the background there)



Nice screen. It looks Perfect there!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found a vintage Mark Cross small pouch. It is made of gold tone wire...I've been trying to look it up to get a date but no chance. It's small and cute, said it is Made in France. $1
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150221_094906_zpscyp80zh4.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150221_094936_zpsgnnxrom6.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Love the bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Family shot of the (gasp) seven shoes I welcomed into my closet this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903291



Wow great haul!


----------



## sunnyflies

nerimanna said:


> hey there! any idea if Hermes made this metal plate tag inside? i found it in a document bag (mix of canvas and leather) like a fourre tote style. the craftsmanship is impeccable BUT i'm so new to hermes and still learning and i've only seen logo stamped inside the bag. any thoughts?



You might put this on the Hermes thread.


----------



## magdalinka

What a shoe haul Cc1213! 

My HG splurge arrived in the mail today and it every bit as pretty as I imagined. 
Hermes Jardins D'Armenie in a gorgeous color way. Showing the animals from Noah's ark disembarking near mount Ararat.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> What a shoe haul Cc1213!
> 
> My HG splurge arrived in the mail today and it every bit as pretty as I imagined.
> Hermes Jardins D'Armenie in a gorgeous color way. Showing the animals from Noah's ark disembarking near mount Ararat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903782
> View attachment 2903778
> View attachment 2903779
> View attachment 2903781


That is really pretty.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> What a shoe haul Cc1213!
> 
> My HG splurge arrived in the mail today and it every bit as pretty as I imagined.
> Hermes Jardins D'Armenie in a gorgeous color way. Showing the animals from Noah's ark disembarking near mount Ararat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903782
> View attachment 2903778
> View attachment 2903779
> View attachment 2903781


Magda, I could stare at your scarf forever! It's so detailed and the color is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

Another find, a Longchamp for $2. The lock color is worn, but that is to be expected. Other than that, it is is pretty good condition. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150222_07593722_zpstr7qwhuv.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skyqueen

magdalinka said:


> what a shoe haul cc1213!
> 
> My hg splurge arrived in the mail today and it every bit as pretty as i imagined.
> Hermes jardins d'armenie in a gorgeous color way. Showing the animals from noah's ark disembarking near mount ararat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903782
> View attachment 2903778
> View attachment 2903779
> View attachment 2903781


wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> What a shoe haul Cc1213!
> 
> My HG splurge arrived in the mail today and it every bit as pretty as I imagined.
> Hermes Jardins D'Armenie in a gorgeous color way. Showing the animals from Noah's ark disembarking near mount Ararat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903782
> View attachment 2903778
> View attachment 2903779
> View attachment 2903781



The colors are just stunning!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Another find, a Longchamp for $2. The lock color is worn, but that is to be expected. Other than that, it is is pretty good condition.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150222_07593722_zpstr7qwhuv.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Cute bag!


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> What a shoe haul Cc1213!
> 
> My HG splurge arrived in the mail today and it every bit as pretty as I imagined.
> Hermes Jardins D'Armenie in a gorgeous color way. Showing the animals from Noah's ark disembarking near mount Ararat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903782
> View attachment 2903778
> View attachment 2903779
> View attachment 2903781




I bet the colors on this are fantastic! Great buy


----------



## SEWDimples

Cc1213 said:


> Family shot of the (gasp) seven shoes I welcomed into my closet this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903291



Great haul! Congrats.



magdalinka said:


> What a shoe haul Cc1213!
> 
> My HG splurge arrived in the mail today and it every bit as pretty as I imagined.
> Hermes Jardins D'Armenie in a gorgeous color way. Showing the animals from Noah's ark disembarking near mount Ararat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903782
> View attachment 2903778
> View attachment 2903779
> View attachment 2903781



Gorgeous! I love it. Congrats!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> I know this isn't fashion, but I absolutely love Polaroids so I was thrilled to find this baby @ Goodwill for $10 in the box with papers and everything. Picked up some film and it works, yay!
> 
> View attachment 2901953


 
Old school cool! Love it!



Cc1213 said:


> Today and tomorrow our goodwill was having a snow storm special of 50% off, so I was there bright and early. No luck, except for a cute j crew skirt that I scored for $2. However, I hit the mother load of shoes at Arc.
> 
> First, these gorgeous Just Cavalli flats (with stuffing still inside). $7.99
> View attachment 2902182
> 
> 
> Next, cute Stuart weitzman wedge heels. These are gently used, and are very work appropriate. $6.99
> View attachment 2902184
> 
> 
> Lastly, Stuart weitzman snak skin heels that still have old price tags on the soles...for $798! These will hopefully fit my mom. $7.99
> View attachment 2902186


 
Beautiful colors on the Stuart Weitzman!



Cc1213 said:


> Not a bad start to the morning...prada heels, unworn.
> 
> View attachment 2903104
> View attachment 2903105


 
Now that's what I'm talking about! Major score on the Prada heels!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a vintage Mark Cross small pouch. It is made of gold tone wire...I've been trying to look it up to get a date but no chance. It's small and cute, said it is Made in France. $1


 
Lovely! Such a beautiful, delicate piece!



LisaK026 said:


> JCrew cranberry sequined tank $10 on the local FB online yard sale we have on this Island (I have gotten some of the coolest stuff on this site!).
> Eddie Bauer (most likely vintage) crocheted sweater. Super cute on. $8 GW (Those are shadows, not stain in the armpit)


 
Love the sequins & the cardi looks great for Spring & Summer!



authenticplease said:


> It has been really cold here this week.....so I figured it was now or never to try out my thrifted $7 OTK Isola boots.  I have worn them 2 days in a row so far and planning to wear them tomorrow too!
> 
> Today's outfit looked like this......(I have been trying to update/upload my closet onto Stylebook so that I stay organized!)
> 
> Fur collar:  Vintage from thrift for $5.95
> Sweater poncho:  Saint Tropez (thrifted for $4.94)
> Skirt:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
> Top:  Ann Taylor (thrifted for $3.93 minus 50%)
> Earrings:  tribal Pearls from Ebay for $9 plus $2.99 shipping)
> Boots:  Isola (thrifted for $7 at GW)
> Bag:  Sara Battaglia. (Sat in my Yoox dream box forever.....bought long ago!  Perfect size for         files/paperwork/laptop/tablet)
> Sunnies:  Prada Cat Eye Baroques (Birthday splurge at least 3 years ago......I wear these a lot!)


 
What a fabulous outfit! Tres chic! Love the mode shot, too 



LisaK026 said:


> I also got this screen, that could not be more perfect for the space, on our local FB yard sale page. Think I paid $35. (Also got the flowers in the background there)


 
Pretty! I love shabby chic!



magdalinka said:


> My HG splurge arrived in the mail today and it every bit as pretty as I imagined.
> Hermes Jardins D'Armenie in a gorgeous color way. Showing the animals from Noah's ark disembarking near mount Ararat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903782
> View attachment 2903778
> View attachment 2903779
> View attachment 2903781


 
Gorgeous! Such vibrant colors!



Raven3766 said:


> Another find, a Longchamp for $2. The lock color is worn, but that is to be expected. Other than that, it is is pretty good condition.


 
Cool! This looks like it would make a great crossbody for travel!


----------



## LuxeDeb

The end of season sales are in full swing! I have piles of stuff everywhere. I am so lucky I have such a sweet hubby! 

Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals. They are such a great shape & come in so many colors, all the big celebrities have them. $49







Anna Sui Lmtd Edition for Glamour Magazine owl cardigan (they only made 100 of these). The trim really is maroon, not fuschia like the magazine pic $5. 
http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/dressed/2012/10/glamour-for-all-anna-sui-owl-s   Just Cavalli beaded silk top $5




Alice & Olivia sequin vest/top $5




Dolce & Gabbana jacket $20




I do find things other than clothes from times to time (but I love clothes)!
Russian Nesting Dolls $8


----------



## LisaK026

Saw these in the case (at Consignment) thought I'd maybe pay up to $200 for them. The guy pulled them out and they were $25. I said, "Does that say $25?" Maybe they don't know what Miu Miu is. There was even a $179 price tag in the box?????????


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Saw these in the case (at Consignment) thought I'd maybe pay up to $200 for them. The guy pulled them out and they were $25. I said, "Does that say $25?" Maybe they don't know what Miu Miu is. There was even a $179 price tag in the box?????????



What a score!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Saw these in the case (at Consignment) thought I'd maybe pay up to $200 for them. The guy pulled them out and they were $25. I said, "Does that say $25?" Maybe they don't know what Miu Miu is. There was even a $179 price tag in the box?????????




Major score!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Saw these in the case (at Consignment) thought I'd maybe pay up to $200 for them. The guy pulled them out and they were $25. I said, "Does that say $25?" Maybe they don't know what Miu Miu is. There was even a $179 price tag in the box?????????


Wow, what a deal!


----------



## Vintage Leather

LisaK026 said:


> Saw these in the case (at Consignment) thought I'd maybe pay up to $200 for them. The guy pulled them out and they were $25. I said, "Does that say $25?" Maybe they don't know what Miu Miu is. There was even a $179 price tag in the box?????????



Congratulations!  Those are fabulous!

I've gotten most of my really great deals at consignment shops - the people pricing don't care. Yeah, they want to get the best deal for their consigner - but they get paid no matter how much something sells for so:shrug: 
One employee at my favorite shop told me that, between rent and staff, this particular store loses money on items that don't sell within 10 days


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> The end of season sales are in full swing! I have piles of stuff everywhere. I am so lucky I have such a sweet hubby!
> 
> Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals. They are such a great shape & come in so many colors, all the big celebrities have them. $49
> View attachment 2906003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906004
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui Lmtd Edition for Glamour Magazine owl cardigan (they only made 100 of these). The trim really is maroon, not fuschia like the magazine pic $5.
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/dressed/2012/10/glamour-for-all-anna-sui-owl-s   Just Cavalli beaded silk top $5
> View attachment 2906005
> View attachment 2906028
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia sequin vest/top $5
> View attachment 2906007
> View attachment 2906008
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana jacket $20
> View attachment 2906009
> View attachment 2906010
> 
> 
> I do find things other than clothes from times to time (but I love clothes)!
> Russian Nesting Dolls $8
> View attachment 2906011
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906012




Great Haul! The shoes are amazing, and I love that Just Cavalli top!


----------



## Cc1213

LisaK026 said:


> Saw these in the case (at Consignment) thought I'd maybe pay up to $200 for them. The guy pulled them out and they were $25. I said, "Does that say $25?" Maybe they don't know what Miu Miu is. There was even a $179 price tag in the box?????????




What a score! I tend to stay out of consignment shops because I think the pricing is laughable at times, but your find has me thinking differently! Great find!


----------



## jamamcg

Picked this up today from a small independent second hand/antique book shop I probably overpaid, but I just had to have it.


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Picked this up today from a small independent second hand/antique book shop I probably overpaid, but I just had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907239



Love!


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Picked this up today from a small independent second hand/antique book shop I probably overpaid, but I just had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907239



Sigh..... that movie!


----------



## authenticplease

I'm excited to have found these for 23.50 on Ebay......Aquazzura Sloane lower heel.  I have been wanting a pair forever!!  And they are incredibly comfy.  They need heel taps but nothing my cobbler can't remedy!


----------



## authenticplease

Tomsmom said:


> I love everything





magdalinka said:


> You look very nice, I love your fur collar and the boots. The bag looks very unique, too. Works well together.





heymom said:


> Love your style and not to mention the prices!





AlJom said:


> Great outfit, I love the grey colour! Are the earrings made with genuine pearls? I've seen a lot of super cheap pearl earrings on ebay and have no idea whether they're genuine or not.



Thanks so much, Ladies

AIJom...the tribal pearl earrings I bought are plastic I believe as the haven't broken when I have dropped them on the floor(I always forget when I change after work about my earrings and inevitably one of them hits the floor as I take off my top since they get caught in hair and material...at least the plastic pearls are resilient.). 

Initially, I went to the Dior boutique trying to decide if the tribal pearls should be a splurge.  According to the SA there, the pearl were glass.......when she pulled the back from the front to show me how they worked, the stationary front pearl came loose from the metal so she pulled out a different pair.  They were around $400 then. Sadly, I decided they were too delicate and pricey for me. 

Baublebar has inspired tribal pearl earrings too!


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> I'm excited to have found these for 23.50 on Ebay......Aquazzura Sloane lower heel.  I have been wanting a pair forever!!  And they are incredibly comfy.  They need heel taps but nothing my cobbler can't remedy!



They are really pretty !


----------



## authenticplease

LisaK026 said:


> I also got this screen, that could not be more perfect for the space, on our local FB yard sale page. Think I paid $35. (Also got the flowers in the background there)



What a cool screen!  I wish we had a FB yard sale page:green grin:



Cc1213 said:


> Family shot of the (gasp) seven shoes I welcomed into my closet this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903291



Such a lovely family shot......and a very successful weekend



magdalinka said:


> What a shoe haul Cc1213!
> 
> My HG splurge arrived in the mail today and it every bit as pretty as I imagined.
> Hermes Jardins D'Armenie in a gorgeous color way. Showing the animals from Noah's ark disembarking near mount Ararat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2903782
> View attachment 2903778
> View attachment 2903779
> View attachment 2903781



This is STUNNING......the detail is incredible!



Raven3766 said:


> Another find, a Longchamp for $2. The lock color is worn, but that is to be expected. Other than that, it is is pretty good condition.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-02/20150222_07593722_zpstr7qwhuv.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



I love Longchamp and I never realized they came in all leather messenger styles before......this is the perfect weekend bag.



LuxeDeb said:


> The end of season sales are in full swing! I have piles of stuff everywhere. I am so lucky I have such a sweet hubby!
> 
> Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals. They are such a great shape & come in so many colors, all the big celebrities have them. $49
> View attachment 2906003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906004
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui Lmtd Edition for Glamour Magazine owl cardigan (they only made 100 of these). The trim really is maroon, not fuschia like the magazine pic $5.
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/dressed/2012/10/glamour-for-all-anna-sui-owl-s   Just Cavalli beaded silk top $5
> View attachment 2906005
> View attachment 2906028
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia sequin vest/top $5
> View attachment 2906007
> View attachment 2906008
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana jacket $20
> View attachment 2906009
> View attachment 2906010
> 
> 
> I do find things other than clothes from times to time (but I love clothes)!
> Russian Nesting Dolls $8
> View attachment 2906011
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906012



You always have the best consignment finds!!  That owl cardigan is so fun!  My daughter would swipe it away quickly if given the chance. But I love your A&O sequin vest!  Such a cool year round staple to dress up anything!



LisaK026 said:


> Saw these in the case (at Consignment) thought I'd maybe pay up to $200 for them. The guy pulled them out and they were $25. I said, "Does that say $25?" Maybe they don't know what Miu Miu is. There was even a $179 price tag in the box?????????



Wow!  I would not have been able to buy them fast enough and tuck them away in my bag:ninja:


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> The end of season sales are in full swing! I have piles of stuff everywhere. I am so lucky I have such a sweet hubby!
> 
> Jimmy Choo Vamp sandals. They are such a great shape & come in so many colors, all the big celebrities have them. $49
> View attachment 2906003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906004
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui Lmtd Edition for Glamour Magazine owl cardigan (they only made 100 of these). The trim really is maroon, not fuschia like the magazine pic $5.
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/dressed/2012/10/glamour-for-all-anna-sui-owl-s   Just Cavalli beaded silk top $5
> View attachment 2906005
> View attachment 2906028
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia sequin vest/top $5
> View attachment 2906007
> View attachment 2906008
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana jacket $20
> View attachment 2906009
> View attachment 2906010
> 
> 
> I do find things other than clothes from times to time (but I love clothes)!
> Russian Nesting Dolls $8
> View attachment 2906011
> 
> 
> View attachment 2906012


seriously nice jimmy choo's!


----------



## Cc1213

I know, I know, more shoes. But I just can't leave them behind! These are my new Ted Baker heels - $6.99. Got these at the same arc where I found the snakeskin Stuart Weitzman heels


----------



## mkr

Wow you people are good.  Really good.


----------



## Vintage Leather

jamamcg said:


> Picked this up today from a small independent second hand/antique book shop I probably overpaid, but I just had to have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907239



The only thing better than a new book is an old book!  Congratulations on your find!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's the best - when you finally track down something you wanted (and might have even spent more on) for a steal! Congrats 



authenticplease said:


> I'm excited to have found these for 23.50 on Ebay......Aquazzura Sloane lower heel.  I have been wanting a pair forever!!  And they are incredibly comfy.  They need heel taps but nothing my cobbler can't remedy!



You are on a shoe roll - with those prices...insane! My thrifts charge so much more for shoes.



Cc1213 said:


> I know, I know, more shoes. But I just can't leave them behind! These are my new Ted Baker heels - $6.99. Got these at the same arc where I found the snakeskin Stuart Weitzman heels
> 
> View attachment 2908490
> View attachment 2908492


----------



## nerimanna

my thrift haul today...

zara harem pants $4
true religion super t $5.5
parfait  (hong kong brand still w/ tag on for HK$2,400) genuine leather maxi skirt $4
ferragamo vara cognac low heel pump $23

i especially like the TR jeans... so sexy! gosh i love thrift!!!


----------



## JaNan16

WOW! Great finds everyone!!! 

This buckle is in wonderful condition - the belt not so great.. That is my fingerprints all over it.


----------



## jamamcg

Got an other tie today for £1 Oliver by Valentino I love how it's named after one of his pugs


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> my thrift haul today...
> 
> 
> 
> zara harem pants $4
> 
> true religion super t $5.5
> 
> parfait  (hong kong brand still w/ tag on for HK$2,400) genuine leather maxi skirt $4
> 
> ferragamo vara cognac low heel pump $23
> 
> 
> 
> i especially like the TR jeans... so sexy! gosh i love thrift!!!




Love those Varas - great condition.


----------



## Cc1213

JaNan16 said:


> WOW! Great finds everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> This buckle is in wonderful condition - the belt not so great.. That is my fingerprints all over it.




Such a classic belt. I wonder if you can use the buckle on a different belt? Or maybe recondition the leather? I'd take it to a cobbler for an opinion, because I think it's a great piece!


----------



## nerimanna

hi everyone! sharing a new bag 

for me this was a bargain - i just added a black herbag to my start-up hermes family (i got the tan leather one a month ago).

no long strap 
no keys/pad lock (but i have one from another herbag so i can use that)
no dustbag
1 canvas bag only (i normally see these bags being sold as a pair)

but it was in very good condition and i got it for about US$320. did i do good??


----------



## divantraining1

Love ur Hermes. What a great find. Congrats!!!


----------



## divantraining1

That carrier belt is stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## divantraining1

Love love love!


----------



## divantraining1

Here's my find for this weekend.  Jumping with joy. She's in mint condition. Oh happy days!!!:sly:


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! sharing a new bag
> 
> for me this was a bargain - i just added a black herbag to my start-up hermes family (i got the tan leather one a month ago).
> 
> no long strap
> no keys/pad lock (but i have one from another herbag so i can use that)
> no dustbag
> 1 canvas bag only (i normally see these bags being sold as a pair)
> 
> but it was in very good condition and i got it for about US$320. did i do good??


:You did great!


----------



## midniteluna

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! sharing a new bag
> 
> 
> 
> for me this was a bargain - i just added a black herbag to my start-up hermes family (i got the tan leather one a month ago).
> 
> 
> 
> no long strap
> 
> no keys/pad lock (but i have one from another herbag so i can use that)
> 
> no dustbag
> 
> 1 canvas bag only (i normally see these bags being sold as a pair)
> 
> 
> 
> but it was in very good condition and i got it for about US$320. did i do good??




That's a bargain! I see people selling it around USD1200 above over here at my end! Great purchase!


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! sharing a new bag
> 
> 
> 
> for me this was a bargain - i just added a black herbag to my start-up hermes family (i got the tan leather one a month ago).
> 
> 
> 
> no long strap
> 
> no keys/pad lock (but i have one from another herbag so i can use that)
> 
> no dustbag
> 
> 1 canvas bag only (i normally see these bags being sold as a pair)
> 
> 
> 
> but it was in very good condition and i got it for about US$320. did i do good??




Score!


----------



## Cc1213

Got this beautiful St. John knit in a trade on poshmark, so this only cost me shipping!


----------



## Pao9

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! sharing a new bag
> 
> 
> 
> for me this was a bargain - i just added a black herbag to my start-up hermes family (i got the tan leather one a month ago).
> 
> 
> 
> no long strap
> 
> no keys/pad lock (but i have one from another herbag so i can use that)
> 
> no dustbag
> 
> 1 canvas bag only (i normally see these bags being sold as a pair)
> 
> 
> 
> but it was in very good condition and i got it for about US$320. did i do good??




Great price!!!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2914386
> 
> Got this beautiful St. John knit in a trade on poshmark, so this only cost me shipping!




Nice I haven't done trades on posh for years. Glad that turned out well!


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> :You did great!


great  japan sellers are awesome! they have the best prices ever!


----------



## nerimanna

midniteluna said:


> That's a bargain! I see people selling it around USD1200 above over here at my end! Great purchase!


wow quite expensive there... the usual rate for a twin canvas (either 2 colors or 1 small and 1 large combo) preloved herbag here is about US$700-800. since i got only one, half that price already and extra discounts more for the missing strap and lock&key. most of the re-sellers in my country get their goods from Japan. I would love to visit Japan someday because prices of preloved luxury items there are super duper low.


----------



## nerimanna

divantraining1 said:


> Love ur Hermes. What a great find. Congrats!!!


thank you so much  have a great day!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Take a peek at my pics over on the LV authentication thread here on this forum. I believe I am post 524. I paid to have it authenticated by Carol and she confirmed its genuine. When I saw it in the thrift store, I knew I had to have it, bought as an early graduation gift, wedding gift, late birthday...okay I spoiled me. Yes, it is a ts, but if they figure out is a designer item, they will up the price, still I did not pay the $985 it is currently selling at the LV store. Its a Louis Vuitton Favorite Monogram MM.


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> Take a peek at my pics over on the LV authentication thread here on this forum. I believe I am post 524. I paid to have it authenticated by Carol and she confirmed its genuine. When I saw it in the thrift store, I knew I had to have it, bought as an early graduation gift, wedding gift, late birthday...okay I spoiled me. Yes, it is a ts, but if they figure out is a designer item, they will up the price, still I did not pay the $985 it is currently selling at the LV store. Its a Louis Vuitton Favorite Monogram MM.


OMG, along with the Eva this one is my absolute favorite (see what I did there?). Such lucky find. I think if you got it authenticated, you are good to go. How much did you pay for it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> OMG, along with the Eva this one is my absolute favorite (see what I did there?). Such lucky find. I think if you got it authenticated, you are good to go. How much did you pay for it, if you don't mind me asking?



I am embarrassed to say that I paid $150, but I never treat myself and I was positive it was real, but wanted confirmation.


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> I am embarrassed to say that I paid $150, but I never treat myself and I was positive it was real, but wanted confirmation.


Are you kidding me? That's an amazing price. I almost bought one for $600 on the bay, still might. Yours looks like new, too, soooo jealous!


----------



## LuxeDeb

authenticplease said:


> I'm excited to have found these for 23.50 on Ebay......Aquazzura Sloane lower heel.  I have been wanting a pair forever!!  And they are incredibly comfy.  They need heel taps but nothing my cobbler can't remedy!


 
Adorable! I bet they look great on!



Cc1213 said:


> I know, I know, more shoes. But I just can't leave them behind! These are my new Ted Baker heels - $6.99. Got these at the same arc where I found the snakeskin Stuart Weitzman heels
> 
> View attachment 2908490
> View attachment 2908492


 
Love the sleek heel! Very sexy!



nerimanna said:


> my thrift haul today...
> 
> zara harem pants $4
> true religion super t $5.5
> parfait  (hong kong brand still w/ tag on for HK$2,400) genuine leather maxi skirt $4
> ferragamo vara cognac low heel pump $23
> 
> i especially like the TR jeans... so sexy! gosh i love thrift!!!


 
Great haul! True Religions are always a fab find. The leather skirt is very cool. I am really intrigued by clothing from other countries, especially the countries we do not typically find here..



JaNan16 said:


> WOW! Great finds everyone!!!
> 
> This buckle is in wonderful condition - the belt not so great.. That is my fingerprints all over it.


 
Love the Cartier buckle! What a wonderful find! Having a cobbler put it on a new belt should not be a big deal.



LisaK026 said:


> Saw these in the case (at Consignment) thought I'd maybe pay up to $200 for them. The guy pulled them out and they were $25. I said, "Does that say $25?" Maybe they don't know what Miu Miu is. There was even a $179 price tag in the box?????????


 
Fabulous! Nice score!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Are you kidding me? That's an amazing price. I almost bought one for $600 on the bay, still might. Yours looks like new, too, soooo jealous!



Thank you Magda.

I realized I fibbed to say when I said I never get anything for myself. What I should have said IS very rarely do I spend over $100 on myself. I was showing my Mom an outfit I put together took over a year and cost $21. A Longchamp Le Pliage hobo bag (I shown on here over a year ago) for $7, an Athleta dress for $7 and Birkenstock clogs, again $7. 

You always find nice things in the thrift, too.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Got an other tie today for £1 Oliver by Valentino I love how it's named after one of his pugs
> 
> View attachment 2911907


 
Lovely! I love how it is named after one of his pugs, too!



nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! sharing a new bag
> 
> for me this was a bargain - i just added a black herbag to my start-up hermes family (i got the tan leather one a month ago).
> 
> no long strap
> no keys/pad lock (but i have one from another herbag so i can use that)
> no dustbag
> 1 canvas bag only (i normally see these bags being sold as a pair)
> 
> but it was in very good condition and i got it for about US$320. did i do good??


 
Great price! Congrats!



divantraining1 said:


> Here's my find for this weekend.  Jumping with joy. She's in mint condition. Oh happy days!!!:sly:


 
Gorgeous! I love, love, love Dior! The lace up design is so sexy & chic 



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2914386
> 
> Got this beautiful St. John knit in a trade on poshmark, so this only cost me shipping!


 
Does not get too much better than only the cost of shipping!



2goodeyestoo said:


> I am embarrassed to say that I paid $150, but I never treat myself and I was positive it was real, but wanted confirmation.


 
That is an awesome price, especially for something that is still new in the stores! Congrats!


----------



## Jltieman

I found this LV monogram Pochette Accessoires at my local Goodwill for $9!  Im an avid Louis Vuitton collector, so it was a great find for me. I use it as a makeup bag inside my Neverfull MM and also attach my Eva Crossbody strap to it for a Crossbody to use when I go out! Love love it!! The thrift gods have been looking down upon me lately. &#128522;


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> Lovely! I love how it is named after one of his pugs, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Great price! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I love, love, love Dior! The lace up design is so sexy & chic
> 
> 
> 
> Does not get too much better than only the cost of shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> That is an awesome price, especially for something that is still new in the stores! Congrats!



Been thinking of you Luxe. I believe it was you who gave me great advice in saying not to go over to other forums like the wedding ones, because unless you are an avid thrifter it would be difficult to understand how we find the things at the prices we do.


----------



## nerimanna

2goodeyestoo said:


> Take a peek at my pics over on the LV authentication thread here on this forum. I believe I am post 524. I paid to have it authenticated by Carol and she confirmed its genuine. When I saw it in the thrift store, I knew I had to have it, bought as an early graduation gift, wedding gift, late birthday...okay I spoiled me. Yes, it is a ts, but if they figure out is a designer item, they will up the price, still I did not pay the $985 it is currently selling at the LV store. Its a Louis Vuitton Favorite Monogram MM.


congrats! one heck of a deal  been buying/selling several lv's and for me - it's the real deal. just my opinion


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

nerimanna said:


> congrats! one heck of a deal  been buying/selling several lv's and for me - it's the real deal. just my opinion



Thank you, Neri.

The more authentications the better. Lol.


----------



## nailgirl70

2goodeyestoo said:


> I am embarrassed to say that I paid $150, but I never treat myself and I was positive it was real, but wanted confirmation.



Do not be embaressed! $150 is a steal!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## magdalinka

Found this $700 Tory Burch dress for $35


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> I am embarrassed to say that I paid $150, but I never treat myself and I was positive it was real, but wanted confirmation.



No need to be embarrassed you did awesome!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Found this $700 Tory Burch dress for $35
> 
> View attachment 2915253
> View attachment 2915256



So pretty !


----------



## Cc1213

Jltieman said:


> View attachment 2914919
> 
> 
> I found this LV monogram Pochette Accessoires at my local Goodwill for $9!  Im an avid Louis Vuitton collector, so it was a great find for me. I use it as a makeup bag inside my Neverfull MM and also attach my Eva Crossbody strap to it for a Crossbody to use when I go out! Love love it!! The thrift gods have been looking down upon me lately. &#128522;




Wow, awesome find! It's in great condition as well.


----------



## kdviloria29

Bought this vintage Bottega wallet for only 10$ and this Miu Miu bag for  only $95.. I know the wallet has ALOT of stains but, i can easily have  it cleaned.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! sharing a new bag
> 
> 
> 
> for me this was a bargain - i just added a black herbag to my start-up hermes family (i got the tan leather one a month ago).
> 
> 
> 
> no long strap
> 
> no keys/pad lock (but i have one from another herbag so i can use that)
> 
> no dustbag
> 
> 1 canvas bag only (i normally see these bags being sold as a pair)
> 
> 
> 
> but it was in very good condition and i got it for about US$320. did i do good??




What a steal. Congrats!!


----------



## kcarmona

kdviloria29 said:


> Bought this vintage Bottega wallet for only 10$ and this Miu Miu bag for  only $95.. I know the wallet has ALOT of stains but, i can easily have  it cleaned.




Oh man $10?! That's amazing!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

kdviloria29 said:


> Bought this vintage Bottega wallet for only 10$ and this Miu Miu bag for  only $95.. I know the wallet has ALOT of stains but, i can easily have  it cleaned.


What a great haul. The wallet will look amazing once cleaned up. Congrats!


----------



## divantraining1

Still scoring big this week.


----------



## divantraining1

New Frye boots $25.00 and vintage Lanvin purse $7.00. Pretty cool


----------



## bluechipla

Jltieman said:


> View attachment 2914919
> 
> 
> I found this LV monogram Pochette Accessoires at my local Goodwill for $9!  Im an avid Louis Vuitton collector, so it was a great find for me. I use it as a makeup bag inside my Neverfull MM and also attach my Eva Crossbody strap to it for a Crossbody to use when I go out! Love love it!! The thrift gods have been looking down upon me lately. &#128522;



WOW! I actually bought one of these at LV store before.
I am really jealous!!!


----------



## LisaK026

Not designer, but pretty cute and never worn! $8 GW


----------



## Tomsmom

divantraining1 said:


> New Frye boots $25.00 and vintage Lanvin purse $7.00. Pretty cool



Nice score!


----------



## jamamcg

Found this today. I guess I'm now collecting old books. Rubaiyat for £7.99 it's 106 years old 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I only knew about it because I used to be a Titanic fanatic and apparently a copy encrusted with diamonds went down with the ship.


----------



## Cc1213

jamamcg said:


> Found this today. I guess I'm now collecting old books. Rubaiyat for £7.99 it's 106 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917559
> 
> I only knew about it because I used to be a Titanic fanatic and apparently a copy encrusted with diamonds went down with the ship.




Wow, this edition is stunning. I love old books as well, and now I'm kicking myself for never scouring the book section.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Found this today. I guess I'm now collecting old books. Rubaiyat for £7.99 it's 106 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917559
> 
> I only knew about it because I used to be a Titanic fanatic and apparently a copy encrusted with diamonds went down with the ship.




That's an amazing find!


----------



## Raven3766

kdviloria29 said:


> Bought this vintage Bottega wallet for only 10$ and this Miu Miu bag for  only $95.. I know the wallet has ALOT of stains but, i can easily have  it cleaned.


Great find!


----------



## Raven3766

divantraining1 said:


> New Frye boots $25.00 and vintage Lanvin purse $7.00. Pretty cool


It matches! I would wear it in a heartbeat, beautiful!


----------



## emilu

jamamcg said:


> Found this today. I guess I'm now collecting old books. Rubaiyat for £7.99 it's 106 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917559
> 
> I only knew about it because I used to be a Titanic fanatic and apparently a copy encrusted with diamonds went down with the ship.




Beautiful binding!


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Long time lurker, first time poster. This thread inspired me to check out my local stores.


While I didn't find some of the amazing deals like some on this thread I think I did ok. I can feel this quickly becoming an addiction and I'm counting the days until the next time.


These were $10









Also found this pair. $10







This necklace is Trifari from the 1930's-40's. I've already worn it twice! $8


----------



## Victoria17

Hello Jessica_TFD,

yours purchases very nice. The necklace looks great. Can you make closer pic of this? Thanks


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Welcome Jessica,

We are glad to have you here.


----------



## Cc1213

Good day thrifting:

First found these Ferragamo heels (similar to my beloved vara) for $10.99


Next, two St John Knits. When I found the B&W sweater, I didn't recognize the tag, but thought it felt an awful lot like St John - turns out it's a vintage tag!





Then I found these brand new (with stuffing still inside) Stuart Weitzman booties


Next a Michael Kors (the high end label) dress. I took this pic in my car, but it has he cutest detailing!


Lastly, and probably my favorite find today, jimmy choo flats (my first pair)


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Good day thrifting:
> 
> First found these Ferragamo heels (similar to my beloved vara) for $10.99
> View attachment 2918879
> 
> Next, two St John Knits. When I found the B&W sweater, I didn't recognize the tag, but thought it felt an awful lot like St John - turns out it's a vintage tag!
> View attachment 2918886
> View attachment 2918887
> 
> View attachment 2918888
> 
> Then I found these brand new (with stuffing still inside) Stuart Weitzman booties
> View attachment 2918893
> 
> Next a Michael Kors (the high end label) dress. I took this pic in my car, but it has he cutest detailing!
> View attachment 2918899
> 
> Lastly, and probably my favorite find today, jimmy choo flats (my first pair)
> View attachment 2918900



Awesome jimmy choos!


----------



## LisaK026

Cc1213 said:


> Good day thrifting:
> 
> First found these Ferragamo heels (similar to my beloved vara) for $10.99
> View attachment 2918879
> 
> Next, two St John Knits. When I found the B&W sweater, I didn't recognize the tag, but thought it felt an awful lot like St John - turns out it's a vintage tag!
> View attachment 2918886
> View attachment 2918887
> 
> View attachment 2918888
> 
> Then I found these brand new (with stuffing still inside) Stuart Weitzman booties
> View attachment 2918893
> 
> Next a Michael Kors (the high end label) dress. I took this pic in my car, but it has he cutest detailing!
> View attachment 2918899
> 
> Lastly, and probably my favorite find today, jimmy choo flats (my first pair)
> View attachment 2918900


$7.99 for Jimmy Choo.   S C O R E !!!!


----------



## Leto

Cc1213 said:


> Good day thrifting:
> 
> First found these Ferragamo heels (similar to my beloved vara) for $10.99
> View attachment 2918879
> 
> Next, two St John Knits. When I found the B&W sweater, I didn't recognize the tag, but thought it felt an awful lot like St John - turns out it's a vintage tag!
> View attachment 2918886
> View attachment 2918887
> 
> View attachment 2918888
> 
> Then I found these brand new (with stuffing still inside) Stuart Weitzman booties
> View attachment 2918893
> 
> Next a Michael Kors (the high end label) dress. I took this pic in my car, but it has he cutest detailing!
> View attachment 2918899
> 
> Lastly, and probably my favorite find today, jimmy choo flats (my first pair)
> View attachment 2918900


Awesome finds! I was never lucky to find designer items at my local thrift stores.


----------



## JaNan16

Cc1213 said:


> Good day thrifting:
> 
> First found these Ferragamo heels (similar to my beloved vara) for $10.99
> View attachment 2918879
> 
> Next, two St John Knits. When I found the B&W sweater, I didn't recognize the tag, but thought it felt an awful lot like St John - turns out it's a vintage tag!
> View attachment 2918886
> View attachment 2918887
> 
> View attachment 2918888
> 
> Then I found these brand new (with stuffing still inside) Stuart Weitzman booties
> View attachment 2918893
> 
> Next a Michael Kors (the high end label) dress. I took this pic in my car, but it has he cutest detailing!
> View attachment 2918899
> 
> Lastly, and probably my favorite find today, jimmy choo flats (my first pair)
> View attachment 2918900



All are AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## JaNan16

Jessica_TFD said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. This thread inspired me to check out my local stores.
> 
> 
> While I didn't find some of the amazing deals like some on this thread I think I did ok. I can feel this quickly becoming an addiction and I'm counting the days until the next time.
> 
> 
> These were $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found this pair. $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This necklace is Trifari from the 1930's-40's. I've already worn it twice! $8




Yours are GREAT too Jessica_TFD!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Good day thrifting:
> 
> First found these Ferragamo heels (similar to my beloved vara) for $10.99
> View attachment 2918879
> 
> Next, two St John Knits. When I found the B&W sweater, I didn't recognize the tag, but thought it felt an awful lot like St John - turns out it's a vintage tag!
> View attachment 2918886
> View attachment 2918887
> 
> View attachment 2918888
> 
> Then I found these brand new (with stuffing still inside) Stuart Weitzman booties
> View attachment 2918893
> 
> Next a Michael Kors (the high end label) dress. I took this pic in my car, but it has he cutest detailing!
> View attachment 2918899
> 
> Lastly, and probably my favorite find today, jimmy choo flats (my first pair)
> View attachment 2918900


Great day CC, love the Jimmy Choo shoes and the St. John's.


----------



## Pao9

Cc1213 said:


> Good day thrifting:
> 
> First found these Ferragamo heels (similar to my beloved vara) for $10.99
> View attachment 2918879
> 
> Next, two St John Knits. When I found the B&W sweater, I didn't recognize the tag, but thought it felt an awful lot like St John - turns out it's a vintage tag!
> View attachment 2918886
> View attachment 2918887
> 
> View attachment 2918888
> 
> Then I found these brand new (with stuffing still inside) Stuart Weitzman booties
> View attachment 2918893
> 
> Next a Michael Kors (the high end label) dress. I took this pic in my car, but it has he cutest detailing!
> View attachment 2918899
> 
> Lastly, and probably my favorite find today, jimmy choo flats (my first pair)
> View attachment 2918900




Amazing love the Jimmy choo! So cheap!!!



Jessica_TFD said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. This thread inspired me to check out my local stores.
> 
> 
> While I didn't find some of the amazing deals like some on this thread I think I did ok. I can feel this quickly becoming an addiction and I'm counting the days until the next time.
> 
> 
> These were $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found this pair. $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This necklace is Trifari from the 1930's-40's. I've already worn it twice! $8




For it being your first time you did great! Awesome brands!!


----------



## kdviloria29

New find!! Bought this authentic Salvatore Ferragamo wallet in calf skin for only 20$.. And its in perfect condition.. The leather is so soft.. Thinking of reselling it though..


----------



## LexielLoveee

Wow those jimmy choos! Prices like that I always say they were "almost free"!!!! Congrats


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Fabulous shoes!! and the prices are just WOW.
The thrifts around here only sell beat up old trash for $10-20 (I mean Merona, really?)


----------



## Cc1213

kdviloria29 said:


> New find!! Bought this authentic Salvatore Ferragamo wallet in calf skin for only 20$.. And its in perfect condition.. The leather is so soft.. Thinking of reselling it though..




It's so beautiful! The leather looks so nice.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Jltieman said:


> View attachment 2914919
> 
> 
> I found this LV monogram Pochette Accessoires at my local Goodwill for $9!  Im an avid Louis Vuitton collector, so it was a great find for me. I use it as a makeup bag inside my Neverfull MM and also attach my Eva Crossbody strap to it for a Crossbody to use when I go out! Love love it!! The thrift gods have been looking down upon me lately. &#55357;&#56842;


 
Great find! Perfect little bag to stick in a neverfull!



magdalinka said:


> Found this $700 Tory Burch dress for $35
> 
> View attachment 2915253
> View attachment 2915256


 
Beautiful! I love the pallettes at the bottom...so fun!



kdviloria29 said:


> Bought this vintage Bottega wallet for only 10$ and this Miu Miu bag for  only $95.. I know the wallet has ALOT of stains but, i can easily have  it cleaned.


 
Yowza, you scored! Bottega lasts forever. It should be fantastic after a cleaning. I love, love the Miu Miu bag. That is a fantastic price for such a versatile bag!



divantraining1 said:


> New Frye boots $25.00 and vintage Lanvin purse $7.00. Pretty cool


 
Very cool & I love the way they go together so well!



LisaK026 said:


> Not designer, but pretty cute and never worn! $8 GW


 
Cute bows & so perfect for summer!



jamamcg said:


> Found this today. I guess I'm now collecting old books. Rubaiyat for £7.99 it's 106 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917559
> 
> I only knew about it because I used to be a Titanic fanatic and apparently a copy encrusted with diamonds went down with the ship.


 
Gorgeous! Your Titanic fascination paid off!



Jessica_TFD said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. This thread inspired me to check out my local stores.
> 
> 
> While I didn't find some of the amazing deals like some on this thread I think I did ok. I can feel this quickly becoming an addiction and I'm counting the days until the next time.
> 
> These were $10
> 
> Also found this pair. $10
> 
> This necklace is Trifari from the 1930's-40's. I've already worn it twice! $8


 
You did great! The necklace is really interesting. How did you find out what time period it is from? Are you are collector? That would be really cool!



Cc1213 said:


> Good day thrifting:
> 
> First found these Ferragamo heels (similar to my beloved vara) for $10.99
> View attachment 2918879
> 
> Next, two St John Knits. When I found the B&W sweater, I didn't recognize the tag, but thought it felt an awful lot like St John - turns out it's a vintage tag!
> View attachment 2918886
> View attachment 2918887
> 
> View attachment 2918888
> 
> Then I found these brand new (with stuffing still inside) Stuart Weitzman booties
> View attachment 2918893
> 
> Next a Michael Kors (the high end label) dress. I took this pic in my car, but it has he cutest detailing!
> View attachment 2918899
> 
> Lastly, and probably my favorite find today, jimmy choo flats (my first pair)
> View attachment 2918900


 
Good catch on the vintage St.John tags! Is the Michael Kors dress a mini dress? It looks adorable! (Made in Italy- great quality, sold at Neiman Marcus & such; made in China- so so quality, sold at Ross & other discounters.)



kdviloria29 said:


> New find!! Bought this authentic Salvatore Ferragamo wallet in calf skin for only 20$.. And its in perfect condition.. The leather is so soft.. Thinking of reselling it though..


 
Beautiful & what a score! I think you will be sorry if you let it go!


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Thanks for the welcome!


As for the necklace, it's marked on the clasp. I just googled Trifari and started reading. The company's hallmark has changed every so often and mine has an older mark on it.  I'm definitely not a collector...I just really liked the look and that I could wear it with the clasp visible or not.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are more of my recent finds. These are some of my higher priced items. I bought 5 handbags, plus more clothes & accessories, so I have a lot more goodies to share!

Louboutin heels $70




Marc Jacobs silk/cotton top $13. Alaia python pumps (never worn, these were well over 90% off original retail) $120




Galliano silk knit dress $25




Fendi du Jour lambskin satchel NWT (this kept getting marked down, cannot believe it went this low) $118


----------



## divantraining1

Everyone on here, thank you so much for inspiring me to shop secondhand. you all have been such a big help. and thanks for sharing. I love the site!!! ps and thank you ladies for all of the kind words. You're the best.


----------



## Cc1213

divantraining1 said:


> Everyone on here, thank you so much for inspiring me to shop secondhand. you all have been such a big help. and thanks for sharing. I love the site!!! ps and thank you ladies for all of the kind words. You're the best.




Keep us updated on your finds!


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are more of my recent finds. These are some of my higher priced items. I bought 5 handbags, plus more clothes & accessories, so I have a lot more goodies to share!
> 
> Louboutin heels $70
> View attachment 2919896
> View attachment 2919897
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs silk/cotton top $13. Alaia python pumps (never worn, these were well over 90% off original retail) $120
> View attachment 2919898
> View attachment 2919899
> 
> 
> Galliano silk knit dress $25
> View attachment 2919900
> View attachment 2919901
> 
> 
> Fendi du Jour lambskin satchel NWT (this kept getting marked down, cannot believe it went this low) $118
> View attachment 2919902
> View attachment 2919903
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919905
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919906




Ahh that Fendi bag is too great. You really scored on that!


----------



## Cc1213

Nothing crazy good today, but some nice finds:

Brand new Stuart Weitzman shoes. I'm so confused as to why this brand always shows up (new) at thrift stores. I think I've found at least six SW shoes (unused) at my local shops. Any ideas ladies? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





7FAMK jeans - giving these to my sis



J crew flats - these were $1.50 so I couldn't pass. Also will be going to my sis



J crew skirt - perfect for spring 





Talbots pure cashmere cardigan



Tracy Reese dress (please mind the no make up and disgusting carpet...my fiancé's house is horrid). Think I'll be wearing this for my bridal shower.


----------



## LisaK026

I'm the first to admit I know NOTHING about Lalique. Bought this a GW for $39, Found it online for $650. There were 2 other pieces there, I might have to hop back in my car.....


----------



## Cc1213

LisaK026 said:


> I'm the first to admit I know NOTHING about Lalique. Bought this a GW for $39, Found it online for $650. There were 2 other pieces there, I might have to hop back in my car.....




Wow, that's s beautiful piece of glass work. If they are all a good price, I probably would go back! I need to start browsing the home good section...


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Found this $700 Tory Burch dress for $35
> 
> View attachment 2915253
> View attachment 2915256



I always keep TB dresses, in my size. Such a classic look.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

LisaK026 said:


> I'm the first to admit I know NOTHING about Lalique. Bought this a GW for $39, Found it online for $650. There were 2 other pieces there, I might have to hop back in my car.....


 


I love the color!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I'm the first to admit I know NOTHING about Lalique. Bought this a GW for $39, Found it online for $650. There were 2 other pieces there, I might have to hop back in my car.....


Hop, hop, hippity  hop and go get them!!!


----------



## LisaK026

OK, I went and got the rest. Brought them home and looked them up. The small blue one was $19.99 retails for $450 and the green one was $29.99 and retails for $295. I might part with the $295 one. I LOVE the other 2. WOW. I am amazed


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> OK, I went and got the rest. Brought them home and looked them up. The small blue one was $19.99 retails for $450 and the green one was $29.99 and retails for $295. I might part with the $295 one. I LOVE the other 2. WOW. I am amazed



I'm glad you went back they are all pretty!  You scored


----------



## LisaK026

Cc1213 said:


> Nothing crazy good today, but some nice finds:
> 
> Brand new Stuart Weitzman shoes. I'm so confused as to why this brand always shows up (new) at thrift stores. I think I've found at least six SW shoes (unused) at my local shops. Any ideas ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920111
> View attachment 2920113
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jeans - giving these to my sis
> View attachment 2920116
> 
> 
> J crew flats - these were $1.50 so I couldn't pass. Also will be going to my sis
> View attachment 2920119
> 
> 
> J crew skirt - perfect for spring
> View attachment 2920120
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920121
> 
> Talbots pure cashmere cardigan
> 
> View attachment 2920123
> 
> Tracy Reese dress (please mind the no make up and disgusting carpet...my fiancé's house is horrid). Think I'll be wearing this for my bridal shower.


That dress is adorable!


----------



## Cc1213

LisaK026 said:


> OK, I went and got the rest. Brought them home and looked them up. The small blue one was $19.99 retails for $450 and the green one was $29.99 and retails for $295. I might part with the $295 one. I LOVE the other 2. WOW. I am amazed




Yay! So glad you were able to get all three. And thank you for the compliment on the dress


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> OK, I went and got the rest. Brought them home and looked them up. The small blue one was $19.99 retails for $450 and the green one was $29.99 and retails for $295. I might part with the $295 one. I LOVE the other 2. WOW. I am amazed


Great thrifting work! Congrats!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> OK, I went and got the rest. Brought them home and looked them up. The small blue one was $19.99 retails for $450 and the green one was $29.99 and retails for $295. I might part with the $295 one. I LOVE the other 2. WOW. I am amazed




Gorgeous! What a score!


----------



## thriftyandlux

I'm a total thrift junkie! Here are some of my latest finds:

First: Vintage Gucci, I'm thinking 1970s? Cost me $15 from Goodwill!
Second: Furla Candy Bag, cost me $5.99 from Value Village!
Third: Vintage Bally, cost me $15 from Goodwill!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Here are some of my other favourite finds 
A Calvin Klein white label angora wool coat with real fox fur trim on the hood ($24.99 from Salvation Army), Versace jeans for my boyfriend ($4 from Salvation Army), Escada Sport raincoat ($15 from Goodwill), Gucci tie ($24.99 from Value Village), and 2 Giorgio Armani tops ($10 and $12 from Goodwill).


----------



## divantraining1

Serenaa.lu awesome score! Congrats!!!!


----------



## thriftyandlux

My mother found this vintage Chanel at our local Goodwill years ago! $25 for the set!! She wore it once and said she was done with it, and unfortunately it's too big for me. She's been trying to consign it for awhile now but still no luck. We went to a vintage show today and met with a woman who specializes in consigning Chanel and she said she would definitely give it a shot! Fingers crossed!


----------



## JNH14

Why don't you just have it altered to fit you?


----------



## Operasoprano1

Where I live. You really can't get sales like this. People know their stuff where I am. 

I saw a Chanel 2.55 bag for $2K. At a vintage shop.


----------



## djdj

serenaa.lu said:


> My mother found this vintage Chanel at our local Goodwill years ago! $25 for the set!! She wore it once and said she was done with it, and unfortunately it's too big for me. She's been trying to consign it for awhile now but still no luck. We went to a vintage show today and met with a woman who specializes in consigning Chanel and she said she would definitely give it a shot! Fingers crossed!



amazing finds! Do u live in the city or burbs??? I've never seen any good thing in city stores...;(
and the Gucci tie, u meant $24.99? VV really gets things higher priced... but it's beautiful, totally worth it!


----------



## Cc1213

Wore my new Ferragamo flats...look what happened! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I wasn't even doing something strenuous with these on! What the heck??


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Wore my new Ferragamo flats...look what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921489
> 
> I wasn't even doing something strenuous with these on! What the heck??


When I buy shoes, depending on the shoes, I will bend them every way I can. If they survive the bends, then I buy! So sorry that happened...


----------



## soleilbrun

Cc1213 said:


> Wore my new Ferragamo flats...look what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921489
> 
> I wasn't even doing something strenuous with these on! What the heck??



This is nothing some E6000 glue can't fix. Sorry it happened but they are not dead yet.


----------



## Raven3766

Haven't posted in a while, but I found this for $10 at SA....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150308_220111-1_zpsndhao1yc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## thriftyandlux

JNH14 said:


> Why don't you just have it altered to fit you?


I would love to but I have a feeling it may be too much work for a tailor  The jacket fits more like a medium and I'm an XS. Bringing in the shoulders may be a bit too difficult. However if we have no luck consigning it then I will definitely consider talking to a tailor!


----------



## thriftyandlux

djdj said:


> amazing finds! Do u live in the city or burbs??? I've never seen any good thing in city stores...;(
> and the Gucci tie, u meant $24.99? VV really gets things higher priced... but it's beautiful, totally worth it!


I live in Toronto (where you don't really see this stuff in thrift stores, only consignment) but my mother lives in a nice suburb where you can find loads of amazing stuff at their thrift stores. She found this one almost 10 years ago at a Salvation Army. Apparently there was a woman shopping in the store before her who only wanted the matching skirt for this set so she left the shell top and jacket for my mother to find! And for the Gucci tie I paid $24.99 at Value Village, a gift for my fashion obsessed brother who wears suits and ties everyday for work  well worth it.


----------



## coolgrly

My flea market haul from yesterday.  6 Miss Me and 1 Rock Revival for $49.  They were $10 a piece but the more you buy the less you pay.  The brothers that were selling them are regular vendors at the flea market selling instruments and fishing stuff but yesterday they were unloading merchandise for their sister that closed a couple of her boutique stores of which I am familiar with.  Now I wish that I went through more of the boxes but it was hot and only had enought energy to get these.


----------



## Tomsmom

coolgrly said:


> My flea market haul from yesterday.  6 Miss Me and 1 Rock Revival for $49.  They were $10 a piece but the more you buy the less you pay.  The brothers that were selling them are regular vendors at the flea market selling instruments and fishing stuff but yesterday they were unloading merchandise for their sister that closed a couple of her boutique stores of which I am familiar with.  Now I wish that I went through more of the boxes but it was hot and only had enought energy to get these.



Great denim haul!


----------



## kcf68

Cc1213 said:


> Wore my new Ferragamo flats...look what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921489
> 
> I wasn't even doing something strenuous with these on! What the heck??


You can take them to Ferragomo and they will fix them!  I would not tell them you got them at a Thrift shop though!  They did it for me a few years ago so I don't know if they still will!  They did not ask questions and they just did it on a pair of thrifted shoes!  Excellent CS!


----------



## coolgrly

Tomsmom said:


> Great denim haul!



Thanks!  I hope that they'll be there again this weekend.  I'm going a little earlier before it gets hot so that I can spend a little more time going through all of the boxes.


----------



## Cc1213

kcf68 said:


> You can take them to Ferragomo and they will fix them!  I would not tell them you got them at a Thrift shop though!  They did it for me a few years ago so I don't know if they still will!  They did not ask questions and they just did it on a pair of thrifted shoes!  Excellent CS!




That's a great idea! I'll reach out to their customer service - we don't have a Ferragamo store in CO (crazy, right)? Thank you for the tip!


----------



## justeen

I bought this today at value village for 15$ (was 30$ but it was 50% off day!) I assume this might be a fake but the detail seems really good? I believe this is the Petite Bucket bag? Can anyone say if its authentic?


----------



## thriftyandlux

More of my second hand finds from Buffalo Exchange this past summer!
Fendi Knit V-Neck sweater for $22 (San Diego)
Vintage Ferragamo heels $22 (NYC)
Herve Leger Albee heels $60 - they retailed for $919 CAD! (San Diego), a tad big for my size 8 feet but I couldn't pass them up!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

justeen said:


> I bought this today at value village for 15$ (was 30$ but it was 50% off day!) I assume this might be a fake but the detail seems really good? I believe this is the Petite Bucket bag? Can anyone say if its authentic?



It's a faux.


----------



## kdviloria29

Someone is trying to sell me her Thomas Wylde clutch for only $40... I read somewhere that this retails for like $1000-2000.. I dont know.. You guys think i should get it? It's authentic though, i checked.


----------



## kdviloria29

serenaa.lu said:


> More of my second hand finds from Buffalo Exchange this past summer!
> Fendi Knit V-Neck sweater for $22 (San Diego)
> Vintage Ferragamo heels $22 (NYC)
> Herve Leger Albee heels $60 - they retailed for $919 CAD! (San Diego), a tad big for my size 8 feet but I couldn't pass them up!



Ugh, both the Herve Leger pumps are to die for! Beautiful!


----------



## kdviloria29

serenaa.lu said:


> More of my second hand finds from Buffalo Exchange this past summer!
> Fendi Knit V-Neck sweater for $22 (San Diego)
> Vintage Ferragamo heels $22 (NYC)
> Herve Leger Albee heels $60 - they retailed for $919 CAD! (San Diego), a tad big for my size 8 feet but I couldn't pass them up!



Ugh, both the pumps are to die for! Beautiful!


----------



## Swanky

*Another friendly reminder. . . no authenticity questions here.*



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Post any of your recent secondhand/thrift store/consignment, etc. . .   treasures!
> ***Please remember that we allow only authentic items on tPF.   If you are not certain about authenticity, please do not post it here.*
> *Also, please do not post authenticity questions here**.***


----------



## LuxeDeb

kdviloria29 said:


> Someone is trying to sell me her Thomas Wylde clutch for only $40... I read somewhere that this retails for like $1000-2000.. I dont know.. You guys think i should get it? It's authentic though, i checked.




Yes, buy it! Well, if you like skulls & clutches you should. If not, I want it! It's very cool. One of my favorite consignment shops has had one of her bags for a few months, not as cute as yours, but I guess nobody is interested because it's not a household name yet. The leather is like butter!


----------



## djdj

serenaa.lu said:


> I live in Toronto (where you don't really see this stuff in thrift stores, only consignment) but my mother lives in a nice suburb where you can find loads of amazing stuff at their thrift stores. She found this one almost 10 years ago at a Salvation Army. Apparently there was a woman shopping in the store before her who only wanted the matching skirt for this set so she left the shell top and jacket for my mother to find! And for the Gucci tie I paid $24.99 at Value Village, a gift for my fashion obsessed brother who wears suits and ties everyday for work  well worth it.



by nice suburb u meant oakville? couz I do know friends who found great things there!
BTW you have very beautiful jawline, so match with your sweater


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but I found this for $10 at SA....
> http://


Check that price out on eBay. SCORE!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LisaK026

kdviloria29 said:


> Someone is trying to sell me her Thomas Wylde clutch for only $40... I read somewhere that this retails for like $1000-2000.. I dont know.. You guys think i should get it? It's authentic though, i checked.


I'd say YES.You can always check out prices by looking in eBay.


----------



## thriftyandlux

djdj said:


> by nice suburb u meant oakville? couz I do know friends who found great things there!
> BTW you have very beautiful jawline, so match with your sweater



Awww thank you!  And yes! Haha Burlington and Oakville have amazing thrift stores, I do pretty much all my thrifting there, I don't even bother thrifting in Toronto.


----------



## nerimanna

serenaa.lu said:


> More of my second hand finds from Buffalo Exchange this past summer!
> Fendi Knit V-Neck sweater for $22 (San Diego)
> Vintage Ferragamo heels $22 (NYC)
> Herve Leger Albee heels $60 - they retailed for $919 CAD! (San Diego), a tad big for my size 8 feet but I couldn't pass them up!



sexy heels!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Nothing crazy good today, but some nice finds:
> 
> Brand new Stuart Weitzman shoes. I'm so confused as to why this brand always shows up (new) at thrift stores. I think I've found at least six SW shoes (unused) at my local shops. Any ideas ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920111
> View attachment 2920113
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jeans - giving these to my sis
> View attachment 2920116
> 
> 
> J crew flats - these were $1.50 so I couldn't pass. Also will be going to my sis
> View attachment 2920119
> 
> 
> J crew skirt - perfect for spring
> View attachment 2920120
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920121
> 
> Talbots pure cashmere cardigan
> 
> View attachment 2920123
> 
> Tracy Reese dress (please mind the no make up and disgusting carpet...my fiancé's house is horrid). Think I'll be wearing this for my bridal shower.



beautiful dress! it looks like it was made for you!


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> Found this today. I guess I'm now collecting old books. Rubaiyat for £7.99 it's 106 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917559
> 
> I only knew about it because I used to be a Titanic fanatic and apparently a copy encrusted with diamonds went down with the ship.


amazing. that is a piece of history right there!


----------



## sourapril

Did you guys shop early to get those awesome deals? Every time I went to our local goodwill all the good stuff seemed to be gone.


----------



## Cc1213

St. John dress in my size for $15! I'm having such luck with this brand


----------



## Raven3766

Ok so is Fred similar to Harrod's?
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150310_195248-1_zpsmwvyppf9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150310_195330-1_zpsxz0t4vvu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ladyash

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2923871
> 
> St. John dress in my size for $15! I'm having such luck with this brand




I'm so in love with this dress! It's stunning.


----------



## thriftyandlux

More suburban thrift finds from Burlington/Oakville!
1. Baby Dior blanket for my kitties  $1.99 from Salvos
2. Escada Sport fleece vest in mint condition for $5.99 from Salvos
3. Milly wool dress pants $9.99 from Value Village

*sorry for the blurry pictures, I'm awful at taking photos one handed


----------



## LisaK026

serenaa.lu said:


> More suburban thrift finds from Burlington/Oakville!
> 1. Baby Dior blanket for my kitties  $1.99 from Salvos
> 2. Escada Sport fleece vest in mint condition for $5.99 from Salvos
> 3. Milly wool dress pants $9.99 from Value Village
> 
> *sorry for the blurry pictures, I'm awful at taking photos one handed


Cute kitty


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Ok so is Fred similar to Harrod's?
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Harrod's is in London
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Harrod's is in London
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I've googled and have found Fred and Tiffany handbags; I see Fred jewelry....so is Fred's a jewelry maker or department store? I know it's location and in the back of my mind, I heard the name Fred...so...what is Fred? By the way, I love Harrods !!!!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Check that price out on eBay. SCORE!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thanks, I've been wanting to add Shalimar to my collection. They also had gift boxes of Sun,Moon and Stars, but I passed.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Ok so is Fred similar to Harrod's?
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-03/20150310_195248-1_zpsmwvyppf9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-03/20150310_195330-1_zpsxz0t4vvu.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Cool find. FRED Paris is a famous jeweler. They may have made bags at one time, like Tiffany & Co. I am 90% sure it is the same co. The gorgeous ruby necklace Richard Gere gave Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman was by FRED.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Cool find. FRED Paris is a famous jeweler. They may have made bags at one time, like Tiffany & Co. I am 90% sure it is the same co. The gorgeous ruby necklace Richard Gere gave Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman was by FRED.


Thanks, I remember that necklace! I'm so happy you helped to clear that up for me.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I've googled and have found Fred and Tiffany handbags; I see Fred jewelry....so is Fred's a jewelry maker or department store? I know it's location and in the back of my mind, I heard the name Fred...so...what is Fred? By the way, I love Harrods !!!!


Picture


----------



## LisaK026

Forgot to upload


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Forgot to upload


Wow! I would lose my mind if I entered that store.  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> Wore my new Ferragamo flats...look what happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921489
> 
> I wasn't even doing something strenuous with these on! What the heck??


 
Awww!



Raven3766 said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but I found this for $10 at SA.


 
Shalimar! Such a great classic!



coolgrly said:


> My flea market haul from yesterday.  6 Miss Me and 1 Rock Revival for $49.  They were $10 a piece but the more you buy the less you pay.  The brothers that were selling them are regular vendors at the flea market selling instruments and fishing stuff but yesterday they were unloading merchandise for their sister that closed a couple of her boutique stores of which I am familiar with.  Now I wish that I went through more of the boxes but it was hot and only had enought energy to get these.


 
Congrats! Jeanpawlooza!



serenaa.lu said:


> More of my second hand finds from Buffalo Exchange this past summer!
> Fendi Knit V-Neck sweater for $22 (San Diego)
> Vintage Ferragamo heels $22 (NYC)
> Herve Leger Albee heels $60 - they retailed for $919 CAD! (San Diego), a tad big for my size 8 feet but I couldn't pass them up!


 
Those are great finds from BE. You never know what you will find there. Love the Herve Leger heels!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2923871
> 
> St. John dress in my size for $15! I'm having such luck with this brand


 
Military chic! Love it! 



serenaa.lu said:


> More suburban thrift finds from Burlington/Oakville!
> 1. Baby Dior blanket for my kitties  $1.99 from Salvos
> 2. Escada Sport fleece vest in mint condition for $5.99 from Salvos
> 3. Milly wool dress pants $9.99 from Value Village
> 
> *sorry for the blurry pictures, I'm awful at taking photos one handed


 
That Baby Dior blankie....lucky kitty!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> Nothing crazy good today, but some nice finds:
> 
> Brand new Stuart Weitzman shoes. I'm so confused as to why this brand always shows up (new) at thrift stores. I think I've found at least six SW shoes (unused) at my local shops. Any ideas ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920111
> View attachment 2920113
> 
> 
> 7FAMK jeans - giving these to my sis
> View attachment 2920116
> 
> 
> J crew flats - these were $1.50 so I couldn't pass. Also will be going to my sis
> View attachment 2920119
> 
> 
> J crew skirt - perfect for spring
> View attachment 2920120
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920121
> 
> Talbots pure cashmere cardigan
> 
> View attachment 2920123
> 
> Tracy Reese dress (please mind the no make up and disgusting carpet...my fiancé's house is horrid). Think I'll be wearing this for my bridal shower.


 
The Tracy Reese dress is adorable! She has such a feminine touch. Perfect for a bridal shower!



LisaK026 said:


> OK, I went and got the rest. Brought them home and looked them up. The small blue one was $19.99 retails for $450 and the green one was $29.99 and retails for $295. I might part with the $295 one. I LOVE the other 2. WOW. I am amazed


 
Now that is a score! I cannot believe you even got some of the boxes. Gorgeous!



serenaa.lu said:


> I'm a total thrift junkie! Here are some of my latest finds:
> 
> First: Vintage Gucci, I'm thinking 1970s? Cost me $15 from Goodwill!
> Second: Furla Candy Bag, cost me $5.99 from Value Village!
> Third: Vintage Bally, cost me $15 from Goodwill!


 
Great bags!



serenaa.lu said:


> Here are some of my other favourite finds
> A Calvin Klein white label angora wool coat with real fox fur trim on the hood ($24.99 from Salvation Army), Versace jeans for my boyfriend ($4 from Salvation Army), Escada Sport raincoat ($15 from Goodwill), Gucci tie ($24.99 from Value Village), and 2 Giorgio Armani tops ($10 and $12 from Goodwill).


 
Great finds. Love the coat with the fox fur trim!



serenaa.lu said:


> My mother found this vintage Chanel at our local Goodwill years ago! $25 for the set!! She wore it once and said she was done with it, and unfortunately it's too big for me. She's been trying to consign it for awhile now but still no luck. We went to a vintage show today and met with a woman who specializes in consigning Chanel and she said she would definitely give it a shot! Fingers crossed!


 
Fabulous! To bad it does not fit. My tailor says if it is more than 2 sizes big the whole garment has to be reworked ($$$).


----------



## Cc1213

Left these behind today - brand new, and just a bit too snug for me. Figured I'd let someone else find these!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ok, my darlings....here are more of my fun finds!

Burberry scarf. Burberry + little dogs= how could I resist! $25




Pucci top $29. Tracy Reese cardi $12




Nili Lotan NY silk dress (this was a new brand to me. her dresses retail $300-400. I love the unexpected slit) $15. Jay Godfrey one shoulder silk dress $10




Marc Jacobs Stam bag. I have a medium Stam, but this is the large & it is huge. It is so roomy & soft & a neutral color for me $189


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my darlings....here are more of my fun finds!
> 
> Burberry scarf. Burberry + little dogs= how could I resist! $25
> View attachment 2925889
> View attachment 2925890
> 
> 
> Pucci top $29. Tracy Reese cardi $12
> View attachment 2925891
> View attachment 2925892
> 
> 
> Nili Lotan NY silk dress (this was a new brand to me. her dresses retail $300-400. I love the unexpected slit) $15. Jay Godfrey one shoulder silk dress $10
> View attachment 2925895
> View attachment 2925896
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam bag. I have a medium Stam, but this is the large & it is huge. It is so roomy & soft & a neutral color for me $189
> View attachment 2925897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925898
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925900



Love that doggy scarf and the stam!


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my darlings....here are more of my fun finds!
> 
> Burberry scarf. Burberry + little dogs= how could I resist! $25
> View attachment 2925889
> View attachment 2925890
> 
> 
> Pucci top $29. Tracy Reese cardi $12
> View attachment 2925891
> View attachment 2925892
> 
> 
> Nili Lotan NY silk dress (this was a new brand to me. her dresses retail $300-400. I love the unexpected slit) $15. Jay Godfrey one shoulder silk dress $10
> View attachment 2925895
> View attachment 2925896
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam bag. I have a medium Stam, but this is the large & it is huge. It is so roomy & soft & a neutral color for me $189
> View attachment 2925897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925898
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925900


Score on that MJ bag!


----------



## sacko

LisaK026 said:


> I'm the first to admit I know NOTHING about Lalique. Bought this a GW for $39, Found it online for $650. There were 2 other pieces there, I might have to hop back in my car.....



WOW what an amazing find!!!! i was just at my nearest marshalls and they were selling a small like very very small Lalique frog statue for $99, so you got an amazing deal.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my darlings....here are more of my fun finds!
> 
> Burberry scarf. Burberry + little dogs= how could I resist! $25
> View attachment 2925889
> View attachment 2925890
> 
> 
> Pucci top $29. Tracy Reese cardi $12
> View attachment 2925891
> View attachment 2925892
> 
> 
> Nili Lotan NY silk dress (this was a new brand to me. her dresses retail $300-400. I love the unexpected slit) $15. Jay Godfrey one shoulder silk dress $10
> View attachment 2925895
> View attachment 2925896
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam bag. I have a medium Stam, but this is the large & it is huge. It is so roomy & soft & a neutral color for me $189
> View attachment 2925897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925898
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925900


Great finds, love the Marc, Pucci and Burberry!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

I want to share my latest find, it's a teddy bear. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150312_060013_zpsbahrr6ig.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Louboutin Cat

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my darlings....here are more of my fun finds!
> 
> Burberry scarf. Burberry + little dogs= how could I resist! $25
> View attachment 2925889
> View attachment 2925890
> 
> 
> Pucci top $29. Tracy Reese cardi $12
> View attachment 2925891
> View attachment 2925892
> 
> 
> Nili Lotan NY silk dress (this was a new brand to me. her dresses retail $300-400. I love the unexpected slit) $15. Jay Godfrey one shoulder silk dress $10
> View attachment 2925895
> View attachment 2925896
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam bag. I have a medium Stam, but this is the large & it is huge. It is so roomy & soft & a neutral color for me $189
> View attachment 2925897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925898
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925900




Nice haul! Huge fan of the dresses and the MJ Stam. Congrats!


----------



## LadySapphire

Found this little gem,gorgeous silk dress by Vera Wang lavender collection for £15


----------



## sourapril

My Savers' find.  Not designer but really quality leather and I love the classic design.


----------



## Raven3766

Found a Tous Silver pendant for $1.50....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150314_173349-1_zps4vc86mqb.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my darlings....here are more of my fun finds!
> 
> Burberry scarf. Burberry + little dogs= how could I resist! $25
> View attachment 2925889
> View attachment 2925890
> 
> 
> Pucci top $29. Tracy Reese cardi $12
> View attachment 2925891
> View attachment 2925892
> 
> 
> Nili Lotan NY silk dress (this was a new brand to me. her dresses retail $300-400. I love the unexpected slit) $15. Jay Godfrey one shoulder silk dress $10
> View attachment 2925895
> View attachment 2925896
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Stam bag. I have a medium Stam, but this is the large & it is huge. It is so roomy & soft & a neutral color for me $189
> View attachment 2925897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925898
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925900



How funny! I have a Tracy reese dress With the same Print! 



Raven3766 said:


> Found a Tous Silver pendant for $1.50....
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-03/20150314_173349-1_zps4vc86mqb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




So pretty!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Maybe this find from yesterday will pay for the LV splurge (LOL) I paid at the beginning of the month? I found it at the same store. Big pics...sorry. Me (sic) likes where they put the price tag. Remember when I showed a picture in the middle of the item?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

One ts I went into yesterday, a lady said to a employee,

"Do you have any Ferragamo bags today?"

It made me cringe.

I have noticed the prices for the Ferragamo bags have went up, when they have them for sale and now the prices of the Ferragamo shoes.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> One ts I went into yesterday, a lady said to a employee,
> 
> "Do you have any Ferragamo bags today?"
> 
> It made me cringe.
> 
> I have noticed the prices for the Ferragamo bags have went up, when they have them for sale and now the prices of the Ferragamo shoes.


Yeah the prices are going up. I have been lucky to find three in the last month. I will post....Oh and I love your Hermes find! Our VV places designer scarves behind the counter and they are usually high, whether they are authentic or not.


----------



## thriftyandlux

2goodeyestoo said:


> Maybe this find from yesterday will pay for the LV splurge (LOL) I paid at the beginning of the month? I found it at the same store. Big pics...sorry. Me (sic) likes where they put the price tag. Remember when I showed a picture in the middle of the item?




Oh my gosh that is gorgeous! Amazing score!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> One ts I went into yesterday, a lady said to a employee,
> 
> "Do you have any Ferragamo bags today?"
> 
> It made me cringe.
> 
> I have noticed the prices for the Ferragamo bags have went up, when they have them for sale and now the prices of the Ferragamo shoes.


Here are my Ferragamo finds, they are all vintage....
$3.60
[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150315_173255_zpslmvef5st.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
$5
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150315_173309_zpsfa3yvrzt.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
This one needs serious conditioning, but the leather is really nice...$6.96


----------



## LisaK026

raven3766 said:


> i want to share my latest find, it's a teddy bear.
> http://


steiff?

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> steiff?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I don't know how to tell if it is Steiff. It has the hump in the back and rods, it also came with a scarf and a button. It was a little metal 1940's advertising button. I know he's old, but he is in pretty good condition. I found him at GW.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I don't know how to tell if it is Steiff. It has the hump in the back and rods, it also came with a scarf and a button. It was a little metal 1940's advertising button. I know he's old, but he is in pretty good condition. I found him at GW.



Generally a brass button in the ear with the Stieff label attached.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I don't know how to tell if it is Steiff. It has the hump in the back and rods, it also came with a scarf and a button. It was a little metal 1940's advertising button. I know he's old, but he is in pretty good condition. I found him at GW.


Check ears for small metal button. Usually the tag is long gone.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Check ears for small metal button. Usually the tag is long gone.


No, no Steiff button and he is soooo cute!!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Yeah the prices are going up. I have been lucky to find three in the last month. I will post....Oh and I love your Hermes find! Our VV places designer scarves behind the counter and they are usually high, whether they are authentic or not.



Thank you.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

serenaa.lu said:


> Oh my gosh that is gorgeous! Amazing score!



Aww. Thank you.


----------



## elvisgurly

2goodeyestoo said:


> Maybe this find from yesterday will pay for the LV splurge (LOL) I paid at the beginning of the month? I found it at the same store. Big pics...sorry. Me (sic) likes where they put the price tag. Remember when I showed a picture in the middle of the item?



You're The Hermes scarf queen.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

elvisgurly said:


> You're The Hermes scarf queen.



So nice to see you, been wondering where you were.


----------



## Tuuli35

Raven3766 said:


> I don't know how to tell if it is Steiff. It has the hump in the back and rods, it also came with a scarf and a button. It was a little metal 1940's advertising button. I know he's old, but he is in pretty good condition. I found him at GW.




I have newer Steiff bear and it's button looks like this:


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeystoo - congrats on a major H scar score, it looks fabulous. 

Raven - nice Ferragamos. Apparently it's raining Ferragamo because I just found one too for $3.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> 2goodeystoo - congrats on a major H scar score, it looks fabulous.
> 
> Raven - nice Ferragamos. Apparently it's raining Ferragamo because I just found one too for $3.


Great! Pics please.....


----------



## Raven3766

Tuuli35 said:


> I have newer Steiff bear and it's button looks like this:
> View attachment 2930310


Well there's no Steiff label or button, so I guess I am the owner of a an old whatchamacallit bear...lol.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> 2goodeystoo - congrats on a major H scar score, it looks fabulous.
> 
> Raven - nice Ferragamos. Apparently it's raining Ferragamo because I just found one too for $3.



Thanks Lady M.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello thrift gang,
I am a long time lurker, some time poster. I have been thrifting my ba-tooty off since I've been back in the US. Thanks for the inspiration.
I left a few great items in store and wanted to give ya'll the heads up. The items can be found in Modesto at thrift rite: briggsmore Plaza shopping center on the 1800 block of prescott.

I saw a black Alexander Mcqueen tuxedo dress for $49 (size 46 IT) and a pair of unworn ferragamo's (black with gold plate) size 4.5 US. There is a coupon in the modesto bee for 20% off.

Good luck and happy shopping


----------



## magdalinka

soleilbrun said:


> Hello thrift gang,
> 
> I am a long time lurker, some time poster. I have been thrifting my ba-tooty off since I've been back in the US. Thanks for the inspiration.
> 
> I left a few great items in store and wanted to give ya'll the heads up. The items can be found in Modesto at thrift rite: briggsmore Plaza shopping center on the 1800 block of prescott.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a black Alexander Mcqueen tuxedo dress for $49 (size 46 IT) and a pair of unworn ferragamo's (black with gold plate) size 4.5 US. There is a coupon in the modesto bee for 20% off.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and happy shopping



It's super nice if you to post this. Hope a nice thrifter gets them


----------



## magdalinka

My $3 Ferragamo bag


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2930654
> 
> My $3 Ferragamo bag



She is so pretty. Love her Gancini clasp.


----------



## soleilbrun

magdalinka said:


> It's super nice if you to post this. Hope a nice thrifter gets them



It is my hope that someone will buy them and put me out of my misery. Although the dress was way too big on me, I can't stop thinking about it. I decided to leave it behind for someone to appreciate wearing it. 
Hello everyone, do me proud!


----------



## nerimanna

great haul everyone! i found this yesterday, new dvf boots for only US$10. also got gucci heels but it's with the cobbler now for some topy soles. will post tomorrow!


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

jamamcg said:


> Got this in the post this morning. A ebay find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899612
> View attachment 2899613




That is amazing! Do you have any details on this item? Would love to try to find one as well - seriously love that scarf! &#128128;&#128077;


----------



## thriftyandlux

nerimanna said:


> great haul everyone! i found this yesterday, new dvf boots for only US$10. also got gucci heels but it's with the cobbler now for some topy soles. will post tomorrow!




Gorgeous! Love those, can't wait to see the Gucci's!


----------



## sunnyflies

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find, it's a teddy bear.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150312_060013_zpsbahrr6ig.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



I think you have a good bear. Take it to an expert.


----------



## jamamcg

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> That is amazing! Do you have any details on this item? Would love to try to find one as well - seriously love that scarf! &#128128;&#128077;




It's the Alexander McQueen Angels and Demons scarf from A/w 2010


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My recent thrift scores 

DVF olive wool knit dress for $25











Couldn't believe they marked this new with tags orange LK Bennett dress just $20!






And if you couldn't already tell, I'm a little obsessed with orange so this untagged dress was a no-brainer at $15. Looks designer to me. Check out the corset seaming at the waist. 











Love the contrast of the green snakeskin against my orange dress. This Shirl Miller vintage clutch was just $6. I can't believe someone put this baby down - found it hidden amongst the shoes. The color is gorgeous.






It was the details on this Anne Fontaine wool jacket that caught my eye. Love the geometric collar, and the waist fits to perfection. Similar pieces of hers go for $500-1000.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

And almost forgot this $13 fur/knit cape  At this point I'm going to put it away for next year. I'm ready to pull out my sandals already.






Saved the best for last with my $7 Tods!!! Love when they don't know a designer


----------



## Cc1213

View attachment 2931796

At a lit conference with my thrifted babies. With the exception of the TB sandals and one St John blazer, everything pictured here has been purchased at a thrift store.

Hanging items, left to right:

- Black St. John blazer - thrifted
- Cream St. John blazer - poshmark
- Black St. John dress - thrifted (I'll wear this for my presentation)
- BCBG dress - thrifted (wearing this to the gala)
- Ann Taylor dress - thrifted 
- RL Oxford - thrifted 
- Kensie top - thrifted
- James Pearse dress - thrifted

Shoes (starting with back row)

- Prada heels - thrifted (never been worn) 
- Ted baker heels - thrifted
- Aerin Lauder snake skin heels - thrifted (real snake skin)
- TB sandals - Poshmark
- Ferragamo Varas - thrifted 
- just cavalli flats - thrifted (never been worn)
- jimmy choo flats - thrifted 
- toda boots - thrifted 

The point of this post is to show how you can actually find designer goods thrifting, and how you can build a beautiful wardrobe for very little $$. I am amazed at how my wardrobe has grown since I began thrifting, and am so proud to have picked up the majority of these items for under $10.


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My recent thrift scores
> 
> 
> 
> DVF olive wool knit dress for $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't believe they marked this new with tags orange LK Bennett dress just $20!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you couldn't already tell, I'm a little obsessed with orange so this untagged dress was a no-brainer at $15. Looks designer to me. Check out the corset seaming at the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the contrast of the green snakeskin against my orange dress. This Shirl Miller vintage clutch was just $6. I can't believe someone put this baby down - found it hidden amongst the shoes. The color is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the details on this Anne Fontaine wool jacket that caught my eye. Love the geometric collar, and the waist fits to perfection. Similar pieces of hers go for $500-1000.




Again, you are the dress goddess!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

All those finds are so amazing! All you guys in the states always find ferragamo shoes, but I've been thrifting up here in canada for years and have only ever seen one pair! I live in Vancouver, so if I want thrifted lululemon, no problem, but higher end designers are really hard for me to find!




Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2931893
> 
> View attachment 2931796
> 
> At a lit conference with my thrifted babies. With the exception of the TB sandals and one St John blazer, everything pictured here has been purchased at a thrift store.
> 
> Hanging items, left to right:
> 
> - Black St. John blazer - thrifted
> - Cream St. John blazer - poshmark
> - Black St. John dress - thrifted (I'll wear this for my presentation)
> - BCBG dress - thrifted (wearing this to the gala)
> - Ann Taylor dress - thrifted
> - RL Oxford - thrifted
> - Kensie top - thrifted
> - James Pearse dress - thrifted
> 
> Shoes (starting with back row)
> 
> - Prada heels - thrifted (never been worn)
> - Ted baker heels - thrifted
> - Aerin Lauder snake skin heels - thrifted (real snake skin)
> - TB sandals - Poshmark
> - Ferragamo Varas - thrifted
> - just cavalli flats - thrifted (never been worn)
> - jimmy choo flats - thrifted
> - toda boots - thrifted
> 
> The point of this post is to show how you can actually find designer goods thrifting, and how you can build a beautiful wardrobe for very little $$. I am amazed at how my wardrobe has grown since I began thrifting, and am so proud to have picked up the majority of these items for under $10.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2930654
> 
> My $3 Ferragamo bag


That's pretty and what a deal!


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> great haul everyone! i found this yesterday, new dvf boots for only US$10. also got gucci heels but it's with the cobbler now for some topy soles. will post tomorrow!


Nice boots, can't wait to see the Gucci's.


----------



## Raven3766

sunnyflies said:


> I think you have a good bear. Take it to an expert.


Thank, I will try and find an expert. Where do you find a Teddy bear expert?


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> And almost forgot this $13 fur/knit cape  At this point I'm going to put it away for next year. I'm ready to pull out my sandals already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved the best for last with my $7 Tods!!! Love when they don't know a designer


Oh my goodness, everything is so beautiful I don't know where to start. I'm lovin' the DVF and just...everything!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It's amazing how thrifting can help you rebuild your wardrobe! Lucky you that your thrifts are so inexpensive (with great designers!) Beautiful pieces  

As I was loosing the baby weight I was able to have what to wear and still look cute. Now that I'm down to a normal size I have an amazing wardrobe again (easily 50-60% thrifted). Even my kids have thrifted wardrobes - my DD wore a $1.95 boutique dress yesterday with penny boots from the Rack - less than $2 for her outfit! Crazy. 

Thrifting is so addictive and it's an easy fix for a shopaholic like myself LOL. 



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2931893
> 
> View attachment 2931796
> 
> At a lit conference with my thrifted babies. With the exception of the TB sandals and one St John blazer, everything pictured here has been purchased at a thrift store.
> 
> Hanging items, left to right:
> 
> - Black St. John blazer - thrifted
> - Cream St. John blazer - poshmark
> - Black St. John dress - thrifted (I'll wear this for my presentation)
> - BCBG dress - thrifted (wearing this to the gala)
> - Ann Taylor dress - thrifted
> - RL Oxford - thrifted
> - Kensie top - thrifted
> - James Pearse dress - thrifted
> 
> Shoes (starting with back row)
> 
> - Prada heels - thrifted (never been worn)
> - Ted baker heels - thrifted
> - Aerin Lauder snake skin heels - thrifted (real snake skin)
> - TB sandals - Poshmark
> - Ferragamo Varas - thrifted
> - just cavalli flats - thrifted (never been worn)
> - jimmy choo flats - thrifted
> - toda boots - thrifted
> 
> The point of this post is to show how you can actually find designer goods thrifting, and how you can build a beautiful wardrobe for very little $$. I am amazed at how my wardrobe has grown since I began thrifting, and am so proud to have picked up the majority of these items for under $10.



Thanks guys  



Cc1213 said:


> Again, you are the dress goddess!





Raven3766 said:


> Oh my goodness, everything is so beautiful I don't know where to start. I'm lovin' the DVF and just...everything!


----------



## nerimanna

shoppinggalnyc said:


> And almost forgot this $13 fur/knit cape  At this point I'm going to put it away for next year. I'm ready to pull out my sandals already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved the best for last with my $7 Tods!!! Love when they don't know a designer


yay! on those tod's!


----------



## thriftyandlux

hannah.hewi. said:


> All those finds are so amazing! All you guys in the states always find ferragamo shoes, but I've been thrifting up here in canada for years and have only ever seen one pair! I live in Vancouver, so if I want thrifted lululemon, no problem, but higher end designers are really hard for me to find!



That's so funny because I always thought thrifting in Vancouver would be amazing! Lots of wealthy people there. I discovered a thrift blog from Vancouver that showcases all their designer scores and it has me seriously tempted to come visit solely just to thrift! You should check them out 
www.whatchafind.wordpress.com


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

serenaa.lu said:


> That's so funny because I always thought thrifting in Vancouver would be amazing! Lots of wealthy people there. I discovered a thrift blog from Vancouver that showcases all their designer scores and it has me seriously tempted to come visit solely just to thrift! You should check them out
> www.whatchafind.wordpress.com



Yes, I have their bay selling account saved. I, do, too enjoy reading and watching what they sell.


----------



## Raven3766

I found two brand new belts for $2.99 each, Burberry and Louis Vuitton. The LV hasn't been authenticated yet, the Made in France looks suspicious; but the Burberry was just authenticated. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150301_164619_zpscedr2bob.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## elvisgurly

2goodeyestoo said:


> So nice to see you, been wondering where you were.



Thanks.  I pop in & out of here every now & then to see all the goodies you guys have posted.  I post & lurk a lot on the MFP forums to get fitness ideas & tips.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> My recent thrift scores
> 
> DVF olive wool knit dress for $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't believe they marked this new with tags orange LK Bennett dress just $20!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you couldn't already tell, I'm a little obsessed with orange so this untagged dress was a no-brainer at $15. Looks designer to me. Check out the corset seaming at the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the contrast of the green snakeskin against my orange dress. This Shirl Miller vintage clutch was just $6. I can't believe someone put this baby down - found it hidden amongst the shoes. The color is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the details on this Anne Fontaine wool jacket that caught my eye. Love the geometric collar, and the waist fits to perfection. Similar pieces of hers go for $500-1000.



You find the cutest dresses.  Which is your favorite that you've found?



Raven3766 said:


> I found two brand new belts for $2.99 each, Burberry and Louis Vuitton. The LV hasn't been authenticated yet, the Made in France looks suspicious; but the Burberry was just authenticated.
> http://



Crossing my fingers that it's authentic!


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2931893
> 
> View attachment 2931796
> 
> At a lit conference with my thrifted babies. With the exception of the TB sandals and one St John blazer, everything pictured here has been purchased at a thrift store.
> 
> Hanging items, left to right:
> 
> - Black St. John blazer - thrifted
> - Cream St. John blazer - poshmark
> - Black St. John dress - thrifted (I'll wear this for my presentation)
> - BCBG dress - thrifted (wearing this to the gala)
> - Ann Taylor dress - thrifted
> - RL Oxford - thrifted
> - Kensie top - thrifted
> - James Pearse dress - thrifted
> 
> Shoes (starting with back row)
> 
> - Prada heels - thrifted (never been worn)
> - Ted baker heels - thrifted
> - Aerin Lauder snake skin heels - thrifted (real snake skin)
> - TB sandals - Poshmark
> - Ferragamo Varas - thrifted
> - just cavalli flats - thrifted (never been worn)
> - jimmy choo flats - thrifted
> - toda boots - thrifted
> 
> The point of this post is to show how you can actually find designer goods thrifting, and how you can build a beautiful wardrobe for very little $$. I am amazed at how my wardrobe has grown since I began thrifting, and am so proud to have picked up the majority of these items for under $10.



I love this post!  Such a nice 'wardrobe shot' of patience, perseverance and smart shopping

 I would say 60% of my wardrobe is thrifted!  I love the possibilities of what I will uncover while thrifting and how i will incorporate it into my current wardrobe.  I enjoy seeing how everyone else uses their finds


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> I found two brand new belts for $2.99 each, Burberry and Louis Vuitton. The LV hasn't been authenticated yet, the Made in France looks suspicious; but the Burberry was just authenticated.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150301_164619_zpscedr2bob.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Love, love, love the Burberry belt!


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> Love, love, love the Burberry belt!


Thanks Authentic.


----------



## Raven3766

elvisgurly said:


> Thanks.  I pop in & out of here every now & then to see all the goodies you guys have posted.  I post & lurk a lot on the MFP forums to get fitness ideas & tips.
> 
> 
> 
> You find the cutest dresses.  Which is your favorite that you've found?
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers that it's authentic!


Well since they do not authenticate on the authenticate LV thread, I guess I will have to find someone to help me.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks!


nerimanna said:


> yay! on those tod's!



Cute belt! Insane that they were so cheap.


Raven3766 said:


> I found two brand new belts for $2.99 each, Burberry and Louis Vuitton. The LV hasn't been authenticated yet, the Made in France looks suspicious; but the Burberry was just authenticated.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150301_164619_zpscedr2bob.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Thanks - my dresses are like my kids - I love them all LOL. 


elvisgurly said:


> You find the cutest dresses.  Which is your favorite that you've found?


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Cute belt! Insane that they were so cheap.
> 
> 
> Thanks - my dresses are like my kids - I love them all LOL.


They were tossed in a basket at the end of the aisle, I guess someone decided not to purchase them.. I knew the Burberry was authentic and since both were together, I decided to take a chance.


----------



## sunnyflies

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My recent thrift scores
> 
> DVF olive wool knit dress for $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't believe they marked this new with tags orange LK Bennett dress just $20!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you couldn't already tell, I'm a little obsessed with orange so this untagged dress was a no-brainer at $15. Looks designer to me. Check out the corset seaming at the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the contrast of the green snakeskin against my orange dress. This Shirl Miller vintage clutch was just $6. I can't believe someone put this baby down - found it hidden amongst the shoes. The color is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was the details on this Anne Fontaine wool jacket that caught my eye. Love the geometric collar, and the waist fits to perfection. Similar pieces of hers go for $500-1000.



I almost bought that red LK Bennet dress last spring. It was beautiful and beautifully made, and about $350, maybe more. I ended up with a floral instead which I got as a gift from my daughter. But, I loved that red dress! Enjoy it.


----------



## sunnyflies

Raven3766 said:


> Thank, I will try and find an expert. Where do you find a Teddy bear expert?



You might go to a local auction house. Mnay have Steif animals in their toy sales. Call around to find one that sells toys. They give free assessments as they hope you might consign with them.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Hi! I think I've shared here some thrift finds last year. Just want to share this beauty (got it 2 months ago though). Scored this big Hermes scarf along with other goodies (1 lot of unused kiddie towels (Winnie the Pooh etc.) pre-loved wallets, and other knick knacks for only USD15!) from an auction of Japanese surplus items. I also collect designer handkies (Burberry, Celine, Fendi etc.) which I get for like USD2.25 each from a friend who goes to auctions as well. Most of it are still with tags. I use the handkies but this Hermes scarf has to see action yet.


----------



## nerimanna

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! I think I've shared here some thrift finds last year. Just want to share this beauty (got it 2 months ago though). Scored this big Hermes scarf along with other goodies (1 lot of unused kiddie towels (Winnie the Pooh etc.) pre-loved wallets, and other knick knacks for only USD15!) from an auction of Japanese surplus items. I also collect designer handkies (Burberry, Celine, Fendi etc.) which I get for like USD2.25 each from a friend who goes to auctions as well. Most of it are still with tags. I use the handkies but this Hermes scarf has to see action yet.


very lovely!


----------



## nerimanna

got this the other day at the thrift store. they were US$45 not exactly dirt cheap but hey, they retail for about $500 so still, huge savings! 

guccissima leather d'orsay pumps


----------



## thriftyandlux

nerimanna said:


> got this the other day at the thrift store. they were US$45 not exactly dirt cheap but hey, they retail for about $500 so still, huge savings!
> 
> guccissima leather d'orsay pumps



 I love those! Still a great deal, they're gorgeous


----------



## nerimanna

serenaa.lu said:


> I love those! Still a great deal, they're gorgeous


thank you  hope you have lots of luck on your next bargain hunting!


----------



## authenticplease

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! I think I've shared here some thrift finds last year. t.




Stunning H!  The colors are beautiful


----------



## futurerichGirl!

serenaa.lu said:


> Here are some of my other favourite finds
> A Calvin Klein white label angora wool coat with real fox fur trim on the hood ($24.99 from Salvation Army), Versace jeans for my boyfriend ($4 from Salvation Army), Escada Sport raincoat ($15 from Goodwill), Gucci tie ($24.99 from Value Village), and 2 Giorgio Armani tops ($10 and $12 from Goodwill).


 
Would you mind telling me the size of the Versace jeans? I'm just intrigued about something mens found on here.


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> got this the other day at the thrift store. they were US$45 not exactly dirt cheap but hey, they retail for about $500 so still, huge savings!
> 
> guccissima leather d'orsay pumps


Oh my, those are beautiful...


----------



## authenticplease

nerimanna said:


> got this the other day at the thrift store. they were US$45 not exactly dirt cheap but hey, they retail for about $500 so still, huge savings!
> 
> guccissima leather d'orsay pumps



Wow....I love a classic D'Orsay


----------



## jamamcg

Saw the solar eclipse today. So happy


----------



## LisaK026

Off to the "Junk Bonanza" in Del Mar today.
http://junkbonanza.com/


----------



## thriftyandlux

futurerichGirl! said:


> Would you mind telling me the size of the Versace jeans? I'm just intrigued about something mens found on here.



Not at all! They were a size 36, brand new condition too! So strange someone would just give them away, to be fair it was actually my boyfriend who spotted them haha I rarely look at the men's stuff


----------



## Raven3766

Today was a good day, but I feel as though I spent too much.
Emilio Pucci shoes for $35
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_183311_zpsghevhvf4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Christian Dior $14
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_184457-1_zpswxabpc1s.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Chanel scarf $5
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_183544-1_zpsaxtorxdb.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
CC Skye ring and sterling silver bow hairpin
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_080709-1_zps8m5x6fkc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a good day, but I feel as though I spent too much.
> 
> Emilio Pucci shoes for $35
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-03/20150320_183311_zpsghevhvf4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Christian Dior $14
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-03/20150320_184457-1_zpswxabpc1s.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Chanel scarf $5
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-03/20150320_183544-1_zpsaxtorxdb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> CC Skye ring and sterling silver bow hairpin
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-03/20150320_080709-1_zps8m5x6fkc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Wow raven I would never say you spent too much. Look at what you have walked away with Amazing finds   Very jealous of the Pucci shoes. I am currently having a Pucci crave. I want to find something Pucci. Last week it was a Lanvin crave


----------



## thriftyandlux

nerimanna said:


> thank you  hope you have lots of luck on your next bargain hunting!



Ahh thank you! Fingers crossed Im going tomorrow


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Wow raven I would never say you spent too much. Look at what you have walked away with Amazing finds   Very jealous of the Pucci shoes. I am currently having a Pucci crave. I want to find something Pucci. Last week it was a Lanvin crave


Thanks Jama, I want a Lanvin purse. I saw your Hepburn book, recently I was in shop where all books were a dollar. I ask the cashier to hold my Hepburn book and while I was still looking around she googled. Told me the price and said I was getting it for cheap. What? Another thing, I am totally envious of the Alexander McQueen finds! Two things that escape me, Chanel handbags and Alexander McQueen Dang!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a good day, but I feel as though I spent too much.
> Emilio Pucci shoes for $35
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_183311_zpsghevhvf4.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Christian Dior $14
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_184457-1_zpswxabpc1s.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Chanel scarf $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_183544-1_zpsaxtorxdb.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> CC Skye ring and sterling silver bow hairpin
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_080709-1_zps8m5x6fkc.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Oh Raven wow!  Love the scarf and hairpin !


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Jama, I want a Lanvin purse. I saw your Hepburn book, recently I was in shop where all books were a dollar. I ask the cashier to hold my Hepburn book and while I was still looking around she googled. Told me the price and said I was getting it for cheap. What? Another thing, I am totally envious of the Alexander McQueen finds! Two things that escape me, Chanel handbags and Alexander McQueen Dang!




I just wish my McQueen finds were dirt cheap. I nearly cried when I read on here that someone left a McQueen dress at a thrift. Hahaha I wish my book was $1. I will be coming back to the U.S. At the end of May so hopefully I will be able to get some cheaper thrift finds and fingers crossed I can fulfil my cravings.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Raven wow!  Love the scarf and hairpin !


Thanks Tomsmom. The pin is going to my niece, I cut my hair so short, a hairpin will not stay in.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I just wish my McQueen finds were dirt cheap. I nearly cried when I read on here that someone left a McQueen dress at a thrift. Hahaha I wish my book was $1. I will be coming back to the U.S. At the end of May so hopefully I will be able to get some cheaper thrift finds and fingers crossed I can fulfil my cravings.


If you come to Houston, let me know.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> If you come to Houston, let me know.




Sadly the closest I'll will be getting to Houston is Austin. When I was in Houston two years ago I was dreaming of all the hidden treasures in the thrifts I was passing, but sadly I was only there for one day and spent it at the space centre.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Sadly the closest I'll will be getting to Houston is Austin. When I was in Houston two years ago I was dreaming of all the hidden treasures in the thrifts I was passing, but sadly I was only there for one day and spent it at the space centre.


I know there are a lot of antique shops in Austin and Houston can be a little rough for thrifters. People are thrifting desperate. I found the Pucci's on a table at a consignment shop. They had purple label Ralph Lauren and Ferragamo's. They were priced higher than the Pucci's. I believe they felt as though they made a mistake. They were huddled together discussing it when I walked up. They should have been discussing that $5 Chanel.  From what I have heard, Austin is making a lot of changes.


----------



## magdalinka

Thanks everybody for the compliments. 



LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! I think I've shared here some thrift finds last year. Just want to share this beauty (got it 2 months ago though). Scored this big Hermes scarf along with other goodies (1 lot of unused kiddie towels (Winnie the Pooh etc.) pre-loved wallets, and other knick knacks for only USD15!) from an auction of Japanese surplus items. I also collect designer handkies (Burberry, Celine, Fendi etc.) which I get for like USD2.25 each from a friend who goes to auctions as well. Most of it are still with tags. I use the handkies but this Hermes scarf has to see action yet.


Gorgeous Hermes, great find. 


nerimanna said:


> got this the other day at the thrift store. they were US$45 not exactly dirt cheap but hey, they retail for about $500 so still, huge savings!
> 
> guccissima leather d'orsay pumps


Wow, such pretty heels for a great price. 


Raven3766 said:


> Today was a good day, but I feel as though I spent too much.
> Emilio Pucci shoes for $35
> http://
> Christian Dior $14
> http://
> Chanel scarf $5
> http://
> 
> 
> CC Skye ring and sterling silver bow hairpin
> http://


Holy molly! What a shopping trip. The color on that Chanel scarf is simply gorgeous. What a deal!


shoppinggalnyc said:


> My recent thrift scores
> 
> DVF olive wool knit dress for $25
> 
> 
> Couldn't believe they marked this new with tags orange LK Bennett dress just $20!
> 
> And if you couldn't already tell, I'm a little obsessed with orange so this untagged dress was a no-brainer at $15. Looks designer to me. Check out the corset seaming at the waist.
> 
> Love the contrast of the green snakeskin against my orange dress. This Shirl Miller vintage clutch was just $6. I can't believe someone put this baby down - found it hidden amongst the shoes. The color is gorgeous.
> 
> It was the details on this Anne Fontaine wool jacket that caught my eye. Love the geometric collar, and the waist fits to perfection. Similar pieces of hers go for $500-1000.


Gorgeous dresses as always! Des the unlabeled dress have a care tag with a code? You can use it to find the maker. 


Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2931893
> 
> View attachment 2931796
> 
> At a lit conference with my thrifted babies. With the exception of the TB sandals and one St John blazer, everything pictured here has been purchased at a thrift store.
> 
> Hanging items, left to right:
> 
> - Black St. John blazer - thrifted
> - Cream St. John blazer - poshmark
> - Black St. John dress - thrifted (I'll wear this for my presentation)
> - BCBG dress - thrifted (wearing this to the gala)
> - Ann Taylor dress - thrifted
> - RL Oxford - thrifted
> - Kensie top - thrifted
> - James Pearse dress - thrifted
> 
> Shoes (starting with back row)
> 
> - Prada heels - thrifted (never been worn)
> - Ted baker heels - thrifted
> - Aerin Lauder snake skin heels - thrifted (real snake skin)
> - TB sandals - Poshmark
> - Ferragamo Varas - thrifted
> - just cavalli flats - thrifted (never been worn)
> - jimmy choo flats - thrifted
> - toda boots - thrifted
> 
> The point of this post is to show how you can actually find designer goods thrifting, and how you can build a beautiful wardrobe for very little $$. I am amazed at how my wardrobe has grown since I began thrifting, and am so proud to have picked up the majority of these items for under $10.


You have a great wardrobe. YAY thrifting. Never look back


----------



## Jessica_TFD

I found this today and thought it would be cute for the spring/summer. I'm not sure what it's technically called but it's a Burberry pouch. It needs a little TLC but for $2 I don't feel the need to stress too much.









I actually left it there...went to lunch, home, took a nap, picked my daughter up from school thinking about it all the time. I ran back and grabbed it up.


----------



## magdalinka

Jessica_TFD said:


> I found this today and thought it would be cute for the spring/summer. I'm not sure what it's technically called but it's a Burberry pouch. It needs a little TLC but for $2 I don't feel the need to stress too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually left it there...went to lunch, home, took a nap, picked my daughter up from school thinking about it all the time. I ran back and grabbed it up.


Cute! Good for you, never let thrift regret happen. It's an awful feeling.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

magdalinka said:


> Cute! Good for you, never let thrift regret happen. It's an awful feeling.


 
It was horrible! I kept going back and forth and back and forth because I really didn't need it but I really wanted it...finally the price was the tipping point.


----------



## magdalinka

So this isn't exactly cheap but a treasure non the less. Paid $75 for this gorgeous huge 53' Hermes Kosmima GM cashmere shawl. It was stained and had snags, but is doing much better after some TLC.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> So this isn't exactly cheap but a treasure non the less. Paid $75 for this gorgeous huge 53' Hermes Kosmima GM cashmere shawl. It was stained and had snags, but is doing much better after some TLC.
> 
> View attachment 2935170
> 
> View attachment 2935172



Beautiful. I haven't found a H cashmere scarf, yet. Good for you!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

nerimanna said:


> very lovely!






authenticplease said:


> Stunning H! The colors are beautiful






magdalinka said:


> Gorgeous Hermes, great find.



Thanks for appreciating my H scarf! It's my first H piece and I was really surprised that the auctioneers didn't recognize it (to my advantage  ) I think I'm going to keep it and not sell it. It's from 1993 in really excellent condition. I might as well hold on to it for as long as I can before I decide to re-home it (that is, if I ever decide to). 

I am having a great time looking at all your great finds. i love thrifting but I kind of halted because I'm on a decluttering phase right now. I ban myself from going to thrift shops in fear that I might "hoard" once more and never get to declutter our home. So let me just live vicariously through you ladies ATM


----------



## Vintage Leather

magdalinka said:


> So this isn't exactly cheap but a treasure non the less. Paid $75 for this gorgeous huge 53' Hermes Kosmima GM cashmere shawl. It was stained and had snags, but is doing much better after some TLC.
> 
> View attachment 2935170
> 
> View attachment 2935172



I was dancing on the sidewalks when I found an H shawl for $345, and it was significantly stained. 

You paid $75 for an $1175 shawl. Or, 6 cents on the dollar.  
Celebrate your treasure, don't apologize for it.


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> So this isn't exactly cheap but a treasure non the less. Paid $75 for this gorgeous huge 53' Hermes Kosmima GM cashmere shawl. It was stained and had snags, but is doing much better after some TLC.
> 
> View attachment 2935170
> 
> View attachment 2935172





Oh.....wow, Madga!  It is beautiful and a steal at $75. Nothing is as cozy as H Cashmere in the winter


----------



## kdviloria29

My mom recently just bought an authentic Chanel Deauville bag in blue for only $175!! And its in perfect conditon. No tears, stains.. Barely used.. This isnt the actual photo though, will upload soon!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> So this isn't exactly cheap but a treasure non the less. Paid $75 for this gorgeous huge 53' Hermes Kosmima GM cashmere shawl. It was stained and had snags, but is doing much better after some TLC.
> 
> View attachment 2935170
> 
> View attachment 2935172


Magda, this is absolutely beautiful! What a great deal. I love the color.


----------



## Raven3766

kdviloria29 said:


> My mom recently just bought an authentic Chanel Deauville bag in blue for only $175!! And its in perfect conditon. No tears, stains.. Barely used.. This isnt the actual photo though, will upload soon!


Congrats to your mom! I wish I could find one for that price. I am still on the prowl....


----------



## kdviloria29

Raven3766 said:


> Congrats to your mom! I wish I could find one for that price. I am still on the prowl....



Thank you!! I too am still looking for a chanel bag or even wallet. I dont own any chanel yet.. Hopefully we can find some chanel in the thrift shops soon! 

Here is an actual photo of the bag.. &#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Raven3766

kdviloria29 said:


> Thank you!! I too am still looking for a chanel bag or even wallet. I dont own any chanel yet.. Hopefully we can find some chanel in the thrift shops soon!
> 
> Here is an actual photo of the bag.. &#128536;&#128525;


Oh my....


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

@ a different ts store earlier this week, I saw a NWT from Saks over 1k plus Gucci hobo bag with purple and brown suede horsebits selling for $180. It sold. 

Today, the same place I bought my bag earlier in the month they had a fake LV wannabe Trocadero for $350, it had front patch and holes in the dark suede, I told the employee. She just shrugged and put it back on the shelf.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my latest find, it's a teddy bear.


 
Great find! My first guess was Steiff, too. But, even if it's not, it's a beautiful vintage bear & a keeper for sure.



LadySapphire said:


> Found this little gem,gorgeous silk dress by Vera Wang lavender collection for £15


 
Very pretty! Great price for a cute LBD.



sourapril said:


> My Savers' find.  Not designer but really quality leather and I love the classic design.


 
Nice! It will go great with the 70s inspired looks this year.



Raven3766 said:


> Found a Tous Silver pendant for $1.50....


 
Adorable! What a lovely pendant. Tous isn't as common here as it is in other countries, so this is a really neat find!



Pao9 said:


> How funny! I have a Tracy reese dress With the same Print!


 
Great (stylish) minds think alike!



Raven3766 said:


> Here are my Ferragamo finds, they are all vintage....
> $3.60
> <a class="nolinks" href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">
> 
> 
> $5
> <a class="nolinks" href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">http://[URL="http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150315_173309_zpsfa3yvrzt.jpg.html"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> This one needs serious conditioning, but the leather is really nice...$6.96


 
These are great, classic Ferragamo styles. I love the contrasting color on the first one.


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a good day, but I feel as though I spent too much.
> 
> Emilio Pucci shoes for $35
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-03/20150320_183311_zpsghevhvf4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Christian Dior $14
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-03/20150320_184457-1_zpswxabpc1s.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Chanel scarf $5
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-03/20150320_183544-1_zpsaxtorxdb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> CC Skye ring and sterling silver bow hairpin
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-03/20150320_080709-1_zps8m5x6fkc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Great haul! I don't think you spent too much, but I understand the feeling. It's funny how thrifting really puts things in perspective.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 2930654
> 
> My $3 Ferragamo bag


 
Classic! Love it!



nerimanna said:


> great haul everyone! i found this yesterday, new dvf boots for only US$10. also got gucci heels but it's with the cobbler now for some topy soles. will post tomorrow!


 
What a great score on those boots!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> My recent thrift scores
> 
> DVF olive wool knit dress for $25
> 
> Couldn't believe they marked this new with tags orange LK Bennett dress just $20!
> 
> And if you couldn't already tell, I'm a little obsessed with orange so this untagged dress was a no-brainer at $15. Looks designer to me. Check out the corset seaming at the waist.
> 
> Love the contrast of the green snakeskin against my orange dress. This Shirl Miller vintage clutch was just $6. I can't believe someone put this baby down - found it hidden amongst the shoes. The color is gorgeous.
> 
> It was the details on this Anne Fontaine wool jacket that caught my eye. Love the geometric collar, and the waist fits to perfection. Similar pieces of hers go for $500-1000.


 
Love all the color! I'm crazy about color myself. Especially like the olive DVF dress. So easy to wear & chic!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> And almost forgot this $13 fur/knit cape  At this point I'm going to put it away for next year. I'm ready to pull out my sandals already.
> 
> Saved the best for last with my $7 Tods!!! Love when they don't know a designer


 
It's items like that cape that make us ready for the season to start again. Those Tods look so comfy!


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> got this the other day at the thrift store. they were US$45 not exactly dirt cheap but hey, they retail for about $500 so still, huge savings!
> 
> 
> 
> guccissima leather d'orsay pumps



Oolala! These are so beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I found two brand new belts for $2.99 each, Burberry and Louis Vuitton. The LV hasn't been authenticated yet, the Made in France looks suspicious; but the Burberry was just authenticated.


 
Very cool Burberry belt! You have such a good eye.



LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! I think I've shared here some thrift finds last year. Just want to share this beauty (got it 2 months ago though). Scored this big Hermes scarf along with other goodies (1 lot of unused kiddie towels (Winnie the Pooh etc.) pre-loved wallets, and other knick knacks for only USD15!) from an auction of Japanese surplus items. I also collect designer handkies (Burberry, Celine, Fendi etc.) which I get for like USD2.25 each from a friend who goes to auctions as well. Most of it are still with tags. I use the handkies but this Hermes scarf has to see action yet.


 
Wow, what a score! I cannot believe this H scarf got lumped in with all the other items. Lucky you! And what an awesome friend you have that finds the designer hankies for such great prices!



nerimanna said:


> got this the other day at the thrift store. they were US$45 not exactly dirt cheap but hey, they retail for about $500 so still, huge savings!
> 
> guccissima leather d'orsay pumps


 
Tres chic! What a great price, especially for the leather version! As much as I would like to find everything for less than $5 I know that I'm a fancy girl that craves designer stuff, so if I can get things for more than 90% off retail I feel like I have done good.



Raven3766 said:


> Today was a good day, but I feel as though I spent too much.
> Emilio Pucci shoes for $35
> Christian Dior $14
> Chanel scarf $5
> Skye ring and sterling silver bow hairpin[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Love everything, especially the Pucci slides & the Chanel scarf. Cannot believe they sold the scarf for only $5.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Jessica_TFD said:


> I found this today and thought it would be cute for the spring/summer. I'm not sure what it's technically called but it's a Burberry pouch. It needs a little TLC but for $2 I don't feel the need to stress too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually left it there...went to lunch, home, took a nap, picked my daughter up from school thinking about it all the time. I ran back and grabbed it up.


 
Oh goodness, I cannot believe you walked away from it at first! For $2 I don't care if I have room or not. So glad it was still there when you went back. That would have been major thrifters regret.



magdalinka said:


> So this isn't exactly cheap but a treasure non the less. Paid $75 for this gorgeous huge 53' Hermes Kosmima GM cashmere shawl. It was stained and had snags, but is doing much better after some TLC.
> 
> View attachment 2935170
> 
> View attachment 2935172


 
Such gorgeous colors! Love that it is a cashmere shawl. Swanky girl!



kdviloria29 said:


> My mom recently just bought an authentic Chanel Deauville bag in blue for only $175!! And its in perfect conditon. No tears, stains.. Barely used.. This isnt the actual photo though, will upload soon!


 

Holy moly! What a fab tote! This is a major score


----------



## nerimanna

kdviloria29 said:


> Thank you!! I too am still looking for a chanel bag or even wallet. I dont own any chanel yet.. Hopefully we can find some chanel in the thrift shops soon!
> 
> Here is an actual photo of the bag.. &#128536;&#128525;


i'm so jealous! this is a great find!  happy for you! i love anything chanel


----------



## LuxeDeb

This thread has really been hopping while I have been on a mini vacay!
Here are some recent finds from before I left. (And yes I found a few special finds while out of town I cannot wait to share).

Missoni cardi (it is actually very graceful & flattering on) $5




Vince teal silk/cashmere cardi $15. Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent silk knit dress $8




Prada skirt $19




Chloe Silverado Python shoulder bag (I have a leather version that I love. This is the reissue in python in the large size. It retailed for $2650.) $249


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> This thread has really been hopping while I have been on a mini vacay!
> Here are some recent finds from before I left. (And yes I found a few special finds while out of town I cannot wait to share).
> 
> Missoni cardi (it is actually very graceful & flattering on) $5
> View attachment 2935707
> View attachment 2935708
> 
> 
> Vince teal silk/cashmere cardi $15. Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent silk knit dress $8
> View attachment 2935709
> View attachment 2935710
> 
> 
> Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2935712
> View attachment 2935713
> 
> 
> Chloe Silverado Python shoulder bag (I have a leather version that I love. This is the reissue in python in the large size. It retailed for $2650.) $249
> View attachment 2935714
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935715
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935716



You did good! We missed you.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> This thread has really been hopping while I have been on a mini vacay!
> Here are some recent finds from before I left. (And yes I found a few special finds while out of town I cannot wait to share).
> 
> Missoni cardi (it is actually very graceful & flattering on) $5
> View attachment 2935707
> View attachment 2935708
> 
> 
> Vince teal silk/cashmere cardi $15. Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent silk knit dress $8
> View attachment 2935709
> View attachment 2935710
> 
> 
> Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2935712
> View attachment 2935713
> 
> 
> Chloe Silverado Python shoulder bag (I have a leather version that I love. This is the reissue in python in the large size. It retailed for $2650.) $249
> View attachment 2935714
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935715
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935716


Oh my goodness! That Chloe is gorgeous!


----------



## kdviloria29

LuxeDeb said:


> This thread has really been hopping while I have been on a mini vacay!
> Here are some recent finds from before I left. (And yes I found a few special finds while out of town I cannot wait to share).
> 
> Missoni cardi (it is actually very graceful & flattering on) $5
> View attachment 2935707
> View attachment 2935708
> 
> 
> Vince teal silk/cashmere cardi $15. Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent silk knit dress $8
> View attachment 2935709
> View attachment 2935710
> 
> 
> Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2935712
> View attachment 2935713
> 
> 
> Chloe Silverado Python shoulder bag (I have a leather version that I love. This is the reissue in python in the large size. It retailed for $2650.) $249
> View attachment 2935714
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935715
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935716



Gorgeous chloe!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kdviloria29

nerimanna said:


> i'm so jealous! this is a great find!  happy for you! i love anything chanel


It is! Thank you! I hope my mom gives this to me one day HAHA


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> Beautiful. I haven't found a H cashmere scarf, yet. Good for you!





Vintage Leather said:


> I was dancing on the sidewalks when I found an H shawl for $345, and it was significantly stained.
> 
> You paid $75 for an $1175 shawl. Or, 6 cents on the dollar.
> Celebrate your treasure, don't apologize for it.





authenticplease said:


> Oh.....wow, Madga!  It is beautiful and a steal at $75. Nothing is as cozy as H Cashmere in the winter





Raven3766 said:


> Magda, this is absolutely beautiful! What a great deal. I love the color.





LuxeDeb said:


> Such gorgeous colors! Love that it is a cashmere shawl. Swanky girl!


Thanks everybody for the lovely compliments. I was always lusting over the large shawls but pretty much knew I would never afford one. Never say never, I guess. 
A few painstaking hours getting the stains out, then fixing the snags with a needle point and the former glory is restored 
It was so cold and snowy here today, this scarf made the perfect accessory.


----------



## magdalinka

kdviloria29 said:


> Thank you!! I too am still looking for a chanel bag or even wallet. I dont own any chanel yet.. Hopefully we can find some chanel in the thrift shops soon!
> 
> Here is an actual photo of the bag.. &#128536;&#128525;


Great score on the Chanel! Hope she shares 


LuxeDeb said:


> This thread has really been hopping while I have been on a mini vacay!
> Here are some recent finds from before I left. (And yes I found a few special finds while out of town I cannot wait to share).
> 
> Missoni cardi (it is actually very graceful & flattering on) $5
> View attachment 2935707
> View attachment 2935708
> 
> 
> Vince teal silk/cashmere cardi $15. Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent silk knit dress $8
> View attachment 2935709
> View attachment 2935710
> 
> 
> Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2935712
> View attachment 2935713
> 
> 
> Chloe Silverado Python shoulder bag (I have a leather version that I love. This is the reissue in python in the large size. It retailed for $2650.) $249
> View attachment 2935714
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935715
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935716


Gorgeous score on that bag, and I am loving the Missoni cardi


----------



## Raven3766

I placed a burberry on the authentication, I don't think it's real. Someone take a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Dang...jealous of all these finds!
No Chanel or anything like that where I am, but I did find a nice pair of AG Adriano Goldschmied capris at my local Goodwill. Less than 5 bucks, originally $150+...not bad.


----------



## midniteluna

kdviloria29 said:


> Thank you!! I too am still looking for a chanel bag or even wallet. I dont own any chanel yet.. Hopefully we can find some chanel in the thrift shops soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an actual photo of the bag.. [emoji8][emoji7]




Congrats on the find! Bargain indeed and a great bag to use!


----------



## Raven3766

I just had my $12 Burberry find authenticated! 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150321_204046_zps6znxkssn.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Operasoprano1

LuxeDeb said:


> This thread has really been hopping while I have been on a mini vacay!
> Here are some recent finds from before I left. (And yes I found a few special finds while out of town I cannot wait to share).
> 
> Missoni cardi (it is actually very graceful & flattering on) $5
> View attachment 2935707
> View attachment 2935708
> 
> 
> Vince teal silk/cashmere cardi $15. Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent silk knit dress $8
> View attachment 2935709
> View attachment 2935710
> 
> 
> Prada skirt $19
> View attachment 2935712
> View attachment 2935713
> 
> 
> Chloe Silverado Python shoulder bag (I have a leather version that I love. This is the reissue in python in the large size. It retailed for $2650.) $249
> View attachment 2935714
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935715
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935716







Where do you live that you can get all these great deals from! I want to know!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

That's awesome!




Raven3766 said:


> I just had my $12 Burberry find authenticated!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150321_204046_zps6znxkssn.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## thriftyandlux

Had a wee bit of luck over the weekend:
Stuart Weitzman heels for $15 from GW
Vintage Prada pumps for $5 from Salvos
St. John Collection tee for $6 from VV


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Hey ladies, had a question about reselling. I am always finding gorgeous pieces that are not in my size/style so I leave them from someone else to find. Example last week, Stuart W 50/50 boots in blue suede from Value village for 14 bucks. I am always kicking myself for not picking stuff up and maybe passing it on/ selling it. My question is do you ladies have a dive on reselling? Is ebay the way to go? I fear I'll end up with a collection of items that don't fit me and won't sell. Any advice or experience would be nice to hear. Otherwise I'll continue to leave the gems for the next hunter.


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a good day, but I feel as though I spent too much.
> Emilio Pucci shoes for $35
> http://
> 
> 
> Christian Dior $14
> http://
> 
> 
> Chanel scarf $5
> http://
> 
> 
> CC Skye ring and sterling silver bow hairpin
> http://





Raven3766 said:


> Well since they do not authenticate on the authenticate LV thread, I guess I will have to find someone to help me.



Ugh, that sucks!  Good luck.


----------



## jorton

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey ladies, had a question about reselling. I am always finding gorgeous pieces that are not in my size/style so I leave them from someone else to find. Example last week, Stuart W 50/50 boots in blue suede from Value village for 14 bucks. I am always kicking myself for not picking stuff up and maybe passing it on/ selling it. My question is do you ladies have a dive on reselling? Is ebay the way to go? I fear I'll end up with a collection of items that don't fit me and won't sell. Any advice or experience would be nice to hear. Otherwise I'll continue to leave the gems for the next hunter.



I used to thrift a lot and sold on eBay. The best way to do it is to dedicate a few hours and go out and Google/ ebay things you find while you are in the store. If you search ebay for the item you have found or use keywords then you can see if the item is selling on eBay or not. Its surprising because you may think something is designer and a good piece but sometimes nobody is going to buy it even for $10 on eBay. If you arn't sure of something and it's cheap enough you can take a chance and donate it if it doesn't sell, that's what I would do.

I once found a Lily Pulitzer blouse that was marked $2. Sold it on eBay and it went for $62. Another time found a Lucky Brand boho dress that I paid $4 for and sold for $30.


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> I just had my $12 Burberry find authenticated!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150321_204046_zps6znxkssn.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Such a cool bag!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

thanks!



jorton said:


> I used to thrift a lot and sold on eBay. The best way to do it is to dedicate a few hours and go out and Google/ ebay things you find while you are in the store. If you search ebay for the item you have found or use keywords then you can see if the item is selling on eBay or not. Its surprising because you may think something is designer and a good piece but sometimes nobody is going to buy it even for $10 on eBay. If you arn't sure of something and it's cheap enough you can take a chance and donate it if it doesn't sell, that's what I would do.
> 
> I once found a Lily Pulitzer blouse that was marked $2. Sold it on eBay and it went for $62. Another time found a Lucky Brand boho dress that I paid $4 for and sold for $30.


----------



## Cc1213

Lilly Pulitzer - 5.99. I really adore her dresses, and seem to always have luck finding them during the warmer months.


----------



## soleilbrun

jamamcg said:


> I just wish my McQueen finds were dirt cheap. *I nearly cried when I read on here that someone left a McQueen dress at a thrift*. Hahaha I wish my book was $1. I will be coming back to the U.S. At the end of May so hopefully I will be able to get some cheaper thrift finds and fingers crossed I can fulfil my cravings.



jamamcg, this was not my intent at all. I think about it often. I will go back to see my dad and if it's still there, 2 sizes too big and all, it may come home with me. I've been thinking about a very dated/vintage lamp I saw also


----------



## jamamcg

soleilbrun said:


> jamamcg, this was not my intent at all. I think about it often. I will go back to see my dad and if it's still there, 2 sizes too big and all, it may come home with me. I've been thinking about a very dated/vintage lamp I saw also




Haha. It's ok. I'm just overreacting &#128521; I think I'm just a bit too bias towards mcqueen.


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> Such a cool bag!


Thank Authentic!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Haha. It's ok. I'm just overreacting &#128521; I think I'm just a bit too bias towards mcqueen.


Jama, I found my very first McQueen. It's a skirt and cost $7 at GW. Unfortunately the thread on an area has come loose. So it will need a simple repair, but it's my first McQueen find!!!  
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150323_201641_zps9yztdqr6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150323_201700_zpsbdyin3by.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150323_201726_zpsjmzxvisd.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, I found my very first McQueen. It's a skirt and cost $7 at GW. Unfortunately the thread on an area has come loose. So it will need a simple repair, but it's my first McQueen find!!!
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-03/20150323_201641_zps9yztdqr6.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-03/20150323_201700_zpsbdyin3by.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-03/20150323_201726_zpsjmzxvisd.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Huge congratulations to you &#128518; next stop chanel. If the skirt still has the care label attached you can find out what year it is from at the bottom of the tag there should be two lines of code the top line should be split into three parts and the Middle section the the year of production


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Huge congratulations to you &#128518; next stop chanel. If the skirt still has the care label attached you can find out what year it is from at the bottom of the tag there should be two lines of code the top line should be split into three parts and the Middle section the the year of production


2002, cool....thx Now on to the Chanel.....


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2937806
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer - 5.99. I really adore her dresses, and seem to always have luck finding them during the warmer months.



You look lovely in this Lilly dress.....the colors and style really suit you


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, I found my very first McQueen. It's a skirt and cost $7 at GW. Unfortunately the thread on an area has come loose. So it will need a simple repair, but it's my first McQueen find!!!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150323_201641_zps9yztdqr6.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150323_201700_zpsbdyin3by.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150323_201726_zpsjmzxvisd.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Another fab find, Raven!  I bet it fits and moves beautifully


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> Another fab find, Raven!  I bet it fits and moves beautifully


It will fit and move fine, once it hits the bay. I cant fit it, I just refused to leave it!  After all, it was my first McQueen find.


----------



## purselover0907

&#128077;


----------



## kdviloria29

Have you guys heard of Loewe? It's a Spanish luxury brand established in 1846.. Anyway, I bought this beautiful Loewe bag for only $20 without even knowing what this brand was.. The leather was so smooth and soft, i couldnt resist! It even came with a dustbag.. When i got home and did my research, a brand new loewe bag retails for $1500-$3000!! So happy!!


----------



## nerimanna

kdviloria29 said:


> Have you guys heard of Loewe? It's a Spanish luxury brand established in 1846.. Anyway, I bought this beautiful Loewe bag for only $20 without even knowing what this brand was.. The leather was so smooth and soft, i couldnt resist! It even came with a dustbag.. When i got home and did my research, a brand new loewe bag retails for $1500-$3000!! So happy!!


yes loewe is one of the luxury brands and is big in spain. the amazona bag put it to the global fashion scene. hope you can post pics!


----------



## kdviloria29

nerimanna said:


> yes loewe is one of the luxury brands and is big in spain. the amazona bag put it to the global fashion scene. hope you can post pics!


Oops i forgot to post the pic! Haha edited my post already &#128070;


----------



## jamamcg

kdviloria29 said:


> Have you guys heard of Loewe? It's a Spanish luxury brand established in 1846.. Anyway, I bought this beautiful Loewe bag for only $20 without even knowing what this brand was.. The leather was so smooth and soft, i couldnt resist! It even came with a dustbag.. When i got home and did my research, a brand new loewe bag retails for $1500-$3000!! So happy!!




I've heard of it. I remember a few years ago to help boost there global popularity they got Victoria Beckham to be photographed wearing their bags and clothing. Think it was 2008 she was even on the cover of Russian vogue wearing one of their hats. And now to help move the company into modern times they hired british designer JW Anderson to be the creative director and he has successfully done that Loewe is one of the IT! brands and everyone wants a piece of it. Especially the puzzle bag.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I just had my $12 Burberry find authenticated!


 
Cool find! I think it would be fun to have a vintage Burberry bag. This was pre-90s when they went by Burberrys.



Operasoprano1 said:


> Where do you live that you can get all these great deals from! I want to know!


 
Dallas, but Houston & Austin are great for deals, too.



serenaa.lu said:


> Had a wee bit of luck over the weekend:
> Stuart Weitzman heels for $15 from GW
> Vintage Prada pumps for $5 from Salvos
> St. John Collection tee for $6 from VV


 
Love the Stuart Weitzman heels! So feminine.



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2937806
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer - 5.99. I really adore her dresses, and seem to always have luck finding them during the warmer months.


 
So cute! I love her dresses.



Raven3766 said:


> Jama, I found my very first McQueen. It's a skirt and cost $7 at GW. Unfortunately the thread on an area has come loose. So it will need a simple repair, but it's my first McQueen find!!!


 
What a fantastic find. It makes me so sad it doesn't fit you, but it looks like the shape would be too hard to have altered.



kdviloria29 said:


> Have you guys heard of Loewe? It's a Spanish luxury brand established in 1846.. Anyway, I bought this beautiful Loewe bag for only $20 without even knowing what this brand was.. The leather was so smooth and soft, i couldnt resist! It even came with a dustbag.. When i got home and did my research, a brand new loewe bag retails for $1500-$3000!! So happy!!


 
Lovely bag. It is fun to find designer bags that are not neccessarily household names. It makes them more special!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are 2 of my favorite deals from before my vacay. Still expensive at over 90% off, but when you like really high end stuff what's a girl to do?!

Missoni sequin dress & jacket (retail $5000+) $120








Azzedine Alaia black leather & mongolian lamb handbag (retail $3000+) $225


----------



## LuxeDeb

And jama I thought of you when I added this McQueen book to my collection recently. Got it for $17. We have a fab chain here called Half Price Books. They buy & sell new & used books. Books start out at 50-75% off list price & they have extra sales & coupons. I stalk them for fashion books! Anywho.... some day I will have to share pics of my McQueen collection.


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are 2 of my favorite deals from before my vacay. Still expensive at over 90% off, but when you like really high end stuff what's a girl to do?!
> 
> Missoni sequin dress & jacket (retail $5000+) $120
> View attachment 2938502
> View attachment 2938503
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938504
> View attachment 2938505
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia black leather & mongolian lamb handbag (retail $3000+) $225
> View attachment 2938506
> View attachment 2938507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938508
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938509
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938511



The Mossoni is gorgeous !


----------



## nerimanna

kdviloria29 said:


> Have you guys heard of Loewe? It's a Spanish luxury brand established in 1846.. Anyway, I bought this beautiful Loewe bag for only $20 without even knowing what this brand was.. The leather was so smooth and soft, i couldnt resist! It even came with a dustbag.. When i got home and did my research, a brand new loewe bag retails for $1500-$3000!! So happy!!


very nice! classic and functional  great job!


----------



## nerimanna

hello ladies. i need your thrifty advice on this one. one of my bag sellers offered this deal to me - a preloved like new Bottega Venetta fold over hobo in metallic copper python at about US$445. Looked into google and according to Bag Snob / Snob Essentials this is at $5,380! Should i jump the gun? The fold over clutch version of this one was featured here in the purseblog and that retailed for $4,000! I'm not in love (yet) with the style but i am a sucker for bottega venetta. i guess if i don't really get used to it, i can sell it at ebay with a profit --- IF i can sell it, because i'm not sure if this style will appeal to anyone else. what do you guys think of this bag? nice or nay? 







 - from Bag Snob website






 - seller's pic, actual bag


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are 2 of my favorite deals from before my vacay. Still expensive at over 90% off, but when you like really high end stuff what's a girl to do?!
> 
> Missoni sequin dress & jacket (retail $5000+) $120
> View attachment 2938502
> View attachment 2938503
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938504
> View attachment 2938505
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia black leather & mongolian lamb handbag (retail $3000+) $225
> View attachment 2938506
> View attachment 2938507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938508
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938509
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938511


love it!


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Today I decided to check out a GW I've never been to. I was not impressed. I didn't see much and what I could have been interested in I felt were priced really high! I'll probably go back another time...maybe hit it on a day that colored tags are on sale. Today was a manager's special day on kitchen stuff.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Hmmmm

First time posting pictures! Lurking since November  Happy to have found you ladies! 

here we go.

Going to try one photo to se show it goes! Missoni for target little girls dress


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Brand new JCrew flat $9.99
Nordstrom brand (vintage?) italian leather little bag. $9.99 (Already have gotten compliments  )




Alexander McQueen skull scarf. I bet there are a ton of fakes floating around, so not sure the authenticity, but for $3.99 I'm willing to take the risk : )







Dior silver metallic flats, great condition $8.99




And finally, I am so so so excited, and i have the thrift gods to thank for these  Two weeks ago I found a well worn pair of Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots in blue suede for $14.99. I have been kicking myself for not buying them even though they were 3 sizes too small. My plan was to save up for some. I still will, BUT! look what I found today. Stuart Weitzman demiswoon boots IN MY SIZE. brand new condition. $24.99, and I had a $10 off coupon.


----------



## kdviloria29

hannah.hewi. said:


> Brand new JCrew flat $9.99
> Nordstrom brand (vintage?) italian leather little bag. $9.99 (Already have gotten compliments  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf. I bet there are a ton of fakes floating around, so not sure the authenticity, but for $3.99 I'm willing to take the risk : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silver metallic flats, great condition $8.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I am so so so excited, and i have the thrift gods to thank for these  Two weeks ago I found a well worn pair of Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots in blue suede for $14.99. I have been kicking myself for not buying them even though they were 3 sizes too small. My plan was to save up for some. I still will, BUT! look what I found today. Stuart Weitzman demiswoon boots IN MY SIZE. brand new condition. $24.99, and I had a $10 off coupon.



Nice boots and dress!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tomsmom

hannah.hewi. said:


> Brand new JCrew flat $9.99
> Nordstrom brand (vintage?) italian leather little bag. $9.99 (Already have gotten compliments  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf. I bet there are a ton of fakes floating around, so not sure the authenticity, but for $3.99 I'm willing to take the risk : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silver metallic flats, great condition $8.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I am so so so excited, and i have the thrift gods to thank for these  Two weeks ago I found a well worn pair of Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots in blue suede for $14.99. I have been kicking myself for not buying them even though they were 3 sizes too small. My plan was to save up for some. I still will, BUT! look what I found today. Stuart Weitzman demiswoon boots IN MY SIZE. brand new condition. $24.99, and I had a $10 off coupon.




Awesome boots !!


----------



## authenticplease

hannah.hewi. said:


> Brand new JCrew flat $9.99
> Nordstrom brand (vintage?) italian leather little bag. $9.99 (Already have gotten compliments  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf. I bet there are a ton of fakes floating around, so not sure the authenticity, but for $3.99 I'm willing to take the risk : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silver metallic flats, great condition $8.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I am so so so excited, and i have the thrift gods to thank for these  Two weeks ago I found a well worn pair of Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots in blue suede for $14.99. I have been kicking myself for not buying them even though they were 3 sizes too small. My plan was to save up for some. I still will, BUT! look what I found today. Stuart Weitzman demiswoon boots IN MY SIZE. brand new condition. $24.99, and I had a $10 off coupon.



What a fab run you had while treasure hunting!  I love the SW 50/50, demiswoon styles.  I saw the same blue suede demiswoon at NR for $199 and I would have bought them if they were my size.....you so scored!

I also adore your dior sandals and your classy little Nordstrom bag looks like it may be crocodile or alligator.  Can you take a cropped in shot of just your bag?  

There is an authenticate this AM skull scarf thread in the accessories section of the Wardrobe(but it stays quiet in there for long periods of time). Maybe Jama knows something about them?!


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are 2 of my favorite deals from before my vacay. Still expensive at over 90% off, but when you like really high end stuff what's a girl to do?!
> 
> Missoni sequin dress & jacket (retail $5000+) $120
> View attachment 2938502
> View attachment 2938503
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938504
> View attachment 2938505
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia black leather & mongolian lamb handbag (retail $3000+) $225
> View attachment 2938506
> View attachment 2938507
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938508
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938509
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938511



I am such a sucker for Missoni!  They make the best dresses and cardigans(still drooling just thinking about your last Missoni Cardigan post:green grin

And the Alaia bag is stunning!!



nerimanna said:


> hello ladies. i need your thrifty advice on this one. one of my bag sellers offered this deal to me - a preloved like new Bottega Venetta fold over hobo in metallic copper python at about US$445. Looked into google and according to Bag Snob / Snob Essentials this is at $5,380! Should i jump the gun? The fold over clutch version of this one was featured here in the purseblog and that retailed for $4,000! I'm not in love (yet) with the style but i am a sucker for bottega venetta. i guess if i don't really get used to it, i can sell it at ebay with a profit --- IF i can sell it, because i'm not sure if this style will appeal to anyone else. what do you guys think of this bag? nice or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - from Bag Snob website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - seller's pic, actual bag



It is a beautiful bag but if you don't love it.....well, $445 goes a veeeerrry long way when thrifting



hannah.hewi. said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> First time posting pictures! Lurking since November  Happy to have found you ladies!
> 
> here we go.
> 
> Going to try one photo to se show it goes! Missoni for target little girls dress



I love my Missoni for Target items.......I still have my towels & bathmats and throws.  This was such a fun, well designed dress.  Great price


----------



## Operasoprano1

Thanks for the reply LuxeDeb! 

Too bad I live no where near Dallas, Texas. I live in Newburgh,NY. I don't think I'll be getting deals that good here.


----------



## nerimanna

authenticplease said:


> I am such a sucker for Missoni!  They make the best dresses and cardigans(still drooling just thinking about your last Missoni Cardigan post:green grin
> 
> And the Alaia bag is stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful bag but if you don't love it.....well, $445 goes a veeeerrry long way when thrifting
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Missoni for Target items.......I still have my towels & bathmats and throws.  This was such a fun, well designed dress.  Great price


i bought it! gahhh. i took the risk and hopefully it pays off. plan to sell it though. actually, had to pay extra $112. the seller is a partner tandem and the other partner said they coudn't give me extra discount i bargained with the other guy, otherwise they will just breakeven. but they're honest guys (they get their bags from thrift stores at australia and japan!) so i just paid the listed price $557. nonetheless, it is still a bargain. this must be the priciest bag i own to date (in terms of retail price only). also, in pictures i was meh but when i saw it in person already, it was worth it (the $557 and NOT the $5,380 LOL).

here she is


----------



## justeen

Coach pashmina scarf from Value Village!  5$!


----------



## LuxeDeb

hannah.hewi. said:


> Brand new JCrew flat $9.99
> Nordstrom brand (vintage?) italian leather little bag. $9.99 (Already have gotten compliments  )
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf. I bet there are a ton of fakes floating around, so not sure the authenticity, but for $3.99 I'm willing to take the risk : )
> Dior silver metallic flats, great condition $8.99
> And finally, I am so so so excited, and i have the thrift gods to thank for these  Two weeks ago I found a well worn pair of Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots in blue suede for $14.99. I have been kicking myself for not buying them even though they were 3 sizes too small. My plan was to save up for some. I still will, BUT! look what I found today. Stuart Weitzman demiswoon boots IN MY SIZE. brand new condition. $24.99, and I had a $10 off coupon.


 
LOVE the Stuart Weitzman boots! They are so cute & look so comfy. I would even take those on a fall/winer vacay!



nerimanna said:


> hello ladies. i need your thrifty advice on this one. one of my bag sellers offered this deal to me - a preloved like new Bottega Venetta fold over hobo in metallic copper python at about US$445. Looked into google and according to Bag Snob / Snob Essentials this is at $5,380! Should i jump the gun? The fold over clutch version of this one was featured here in the purseblog and that retailed for $4,000! I'm not in love (yet) with the style but i am a sucker for bottega venetta. i guess if i don't really get used to it, i can sell it at ebay with a profit --- IF i can sell it, because i'm not sure if this style will appeal to anyone else. what do you guys think of this bag? nice or nay?
> 
> - from Bag Snob website
> 
> - seller's pic, actual bag


 
Such a beautiful bag! Even though it's a great price will you use that style? It doesn't look like a typical Bottega, so you don't want that to be what sways you. 
It looks like it doesn't have a flat bottom to sit well & personally flaps irritate me. 
BUT I love python, I love that it looks like the strap might be long enough to use on the shoulder (if not that would be a deal breaker for me), I love the bronze color (a neutral in my wardrobe) & the crazy bottom is fun. It's very chic, but at $445 I would have to think about it myself. At $300 or less I would buy it without batting an eye.


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> i bought it! gahhh. i took the risk and hopefully it pays off. plan to sell it though. actually, had to pay extra $112. the seller is a partner tandem and the other partner said they coudn't give me extra discount i bargained with the other guy, otherwise they will just breakeven. but they're honest guys (they get their bags from thrift stores at australia and japan!) so i just paid the listed price $557. nonetheless, it is still a bargain. this must be the priciest bag i own to date (in terms of retail price only). also, in pictures i was meh but when i saw it in person already, it was worth it (the $557 and NOT the $5,380 LOL).
> 
> here she is


 

Oh poo! You were posting the same time as moi. Disregard my post. It is a lovely bag!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Oh poo! You were posting the same time as moi. Disregard my post. It is a lovely bag!


haha no worries! whenever i buy anything i ask myself two things: 1. can i use it? and 2. can i sell it? in this case, i think i can do both  the strap is indeed long enough to be worn over the shoulder. the flap bottom does make it hard to stand on it's own so it's the type you just lay down on it's back. honestly, when i saw it in pics, it didn't sing to me. but when i saw it in person, the color is amaaaazing! it's more copper than it is bronze and the ombre whipstitch at the corners make it really nice. i just couldn't pass the chance especially if i can sell it someone who's willing to pay more than i did. i just asked yoogi's closet for a quote and waiting for that  

thank you for the inputs! always appreciate different perspectives on things


----------



## Cc1213

hannah.hewi. said:


> Brand new JCrew flat $9.99
> 
> Nordstrom brand (vintage?) italian leather little bag. $9.99 (Already have gotten compliments  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf. I bet there are a ton of fakes floating around, so not sure the authenticity, but for $3.99 I'm willing to take the risk : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silver metallic flats, great condition $8.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I am so so so excited, and i have the thrift gods to thank for these  Two weeks ago I found a well worn pair of Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots in blue suede for $14.99. I have been kicking myself for not buying them even though they were 3 sizes too small. My plan was to save up for some. I still will, BUT! look what I found today. Stuart Weitzman demiswoon boots IN MY SIZE. brand new condition. $24.99, and I had a $10 off coupon.




Wow! Your wait actually was for the best. I also found demiswoon boots at the thrift store (also, in excellent condition). Congrats, that is so awesome!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Thanks guys! It's nice to have people to show you're finds off too, my husband just doesn't respond the way I want 



Cc1213 said:


> Wow! Your wait actually was for the best. I also found demiswoon boots at the thrift store (also, in excellent condition). Congrats, that is so awesome!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

There is an authenticate this AM skull scarf thread in the accessories section of the Wardrobe(but it stays quiet in there for long periods of time). Maybe Jama knows something about them?![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> The scarf is for sure a fake, oh well, now I know what to look for.


----------



## Tomsmom

Paul and Joe sister quilted Lamb skin leather bag 12.99 salvos.  I also scored a short sleeve silk Equipment blouse for 5.99 but it's in the wash .


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> Paul and Joe sister quilted Lamb skin leather bag 12.99 salvos.  I also scored a short sleeve silk Equipment blouse for 5.99 but it's in the wash .



nice finds! I love equipment and have yet to thrift any.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Tomsmom said:


> Paul and Joe sister quilted Lamb skin leather bag 12.99 salvos.  I also scored a short sleeve silk Equipment blouse for 5.99 but it's in the wash .



The handbag is cute.


----------



## Tomsmom

Dolce and gabbana denim 8.99 from salvos.  I almost squealed that they are in my size


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

kdviloria29 said:


> Have you guys heard of Loewe? It's a Spanish luxury brand established in 1846.. Anyway, I bought this beautiful Loewe bag for only $20 without even knowing what this brand was.. The leather was so smooth and soft, i couldnt resist! It even came with a dustbag.. When i got home and did my research, a brand new loewe bag retails for $1500-$3000!! So happy!!



I had heard of Loewe a while back. I thought I had lucked up and found a Loewe toggle bracelet while thrifting, i know they make jewelry. Wrong, someone had put a loewe purse medallion on a 14kt gold chain bracelet. Either way its beautifully put together and looks like they were made for each other.


----------



## Pao9

nerimanna said:


> i bought it! gahhh. i took the risk and hopefully it pays off. plan to sell it though. actually, had to pay extra $112. the seller is a partner tandem and the other partner said they coudn't give me extra discount i bargained with the other guy, otherwise they will just breakeven. but they're honest guys (they get their bags from thrift stores at australia and japan!) so i just paid the listed price $557. nonetheless, it is still a bargain. this must be the priciest bag i own to date (in terms of retail price only). also, in pictures i was meh but when i saw it in person already, it was worth it (the $557 and NOT the $5,380 LOL).
> 
> 
> 
> here she is




I'm the one with the fold over. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love your bag! I like the fact that it's not obvious designer but it's Bottega and very classy!

You can always sell for a profit! I couldn't dream of selling mine! Try to use it for. Awhile! This color goes with anything! If you see it sells you can always sell!


----------



## jamamcg

Some more additions to my photograph collection


----------



## Cc1213

Found this dress at a small thrift shop today. I was unfamiliar with the brand, Mginn, but a quick google search brought me to Nordstroms, where this dress sold for $340. Such a nice find!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Some more additions to my photograph collection
> 
> View attachment 2942111
> 
> View attachment 2942112
> 
> View attachment 2942113




I love them! Victorian pics are the best!


----------



## Cc1213

Found some treasures today:






Roberto Bianni shoes - $3. Brand new, made for Neiman Marcus. These kind of remind me of pimp shoes, but I like em!




St John silk t shirt




Christian Dior blouse


----------



## justeen

Coach 5107 east west handbag  $30


----------



## soleilbrun

hannah.hewi. said:


> Brand new JCrew flat $9.99
> Nordstrom brand (vintage?) italian leather little bag. $9.99 (Already have gotten compliments  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen skull scarf. I bet there are a ton of fakes floating around, so not sure the authenticity, but for $3.99 I'm willing to take the risk : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silver metallic flats, great condition $8.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, I am so so so excited, and i have the thrift gods to thank for these  Two weeks ago I found a well worn pair of Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots in blue suede for $14.99. I have been kicking myself for not buying them even though they were 3 sizes too small. My plan was to save up for some. I still will, BUT! look what I found today. Stuart Weitzman demiswoon boots IN MY SIZE. brand new condition. $24.99, and I had a $10 off coupon.



Great finds but unfortunately, the scarf is not authentic. Maybe you can exchange it for something else.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all. 
I'm back in modesto to see my dad and thrift. I went back and the AMQ dress was gone but I did find a chanel scarf: $39, chie mihare sandals: $2.99, MK ballerinas:$9, Joe's jeans: $4.00, vintage dress: $3.00.
I'll post pics when I get back to my place. I have a few more stores to hit before returning. Hopefully, I will get some more goodies. Happy hunting


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, I have a vintage dress to share. When I saw it I knew it something special. So all of my seamstress, tell me what you think. It is a 1966 Bergdorf Goodman, silk? dress. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150329_022129_zps9aeutuf7.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150329_021843_zpsvdrsh8o3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150329_022057_zps8gtgyxev.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]


----------



## kdviloria29

Leather YSL wallet for $20 &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## thriftyandlux

Does anyone know anything about Versus Jeans Couture? I know that Versus is a diffusion line of Versace but I'm not sure if these jean/legging type things that I found at VV are from the same line? Regardless they're made in Italy and fit me for $8 aha so I can't complain.


----------



## thriftyandlux

Some of my other finds from yesterday:
Burberry London Check Placket Polo $9.99
Milly silk tie turtle neck blouse $6.99
both from Salvos


----------



## jamamcg

I'm going to the Alexander McQueen exhibition tomorrow morning. I am very nervous. Wish me luck.


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2942345
> 
> Found this dress at a small thrift shop today. I was unfamiliar with the brand, Mginn, but a quick google search brought me to Nordstroms, where this dress sold for $340. Such a nice find!



So chanel very lovely


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Found some treasures today:
> 
> View attachment 2943211
> 
> View attachment 2943213
> 
> 
> Roberto Bianni shoes - $3. Brand new, made for Neiman Marcus. These kind of remind me of pimp shoes, but I like em!
> 
> View attachment 2943217
> 
> 
> St John silk t shirt
> 
> View attachment 2943218
> 
> 
> Christian Dior blouse



Great finds! The st john silk shirt is such a classic staple


----------



## nerimanna

Pao9 said:


> I'm the one with the fold over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942088
> 
> 
> I love your bag! I like the fact that it's not obvious designer but it's Bottega and very classy!
> 
> You can always sell for a profit! I couldn't dream of selling mine! Try to use it for. Awhile! This color goes with anything! If you see it sells you can always sell!



Thank you! Great bag you have there too. So summery


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I'm going to the Alexander McQueen exhibition tomorrow morning. I am very nervous. Wish me luck.


Good luck Jama! How exciting! Are you able to take pics? If so, we expect to some great postings.


----------



## Raven3766

kdviloria29 said:


> Leather YSL wallet for $20 &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Nice wallet, great find!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Good luck Jama! How exciting! Are you able to take pics? If so, we expect to some great postings.




Unfortunately no, they allow photos to be taken in the museum just not in special exhibitions


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Unfortunately no, they allow photos to be taken in the museum just not in special exhibitions


Well I hope you see much and come back to the land of PFF's and tell us about it. By the way,
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150320_203744-1_zpsckdj6ox8.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've seen some really cute Mginn dresses at the Rack - great find!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2942345
> 
> Found this dress at a small thrift shop today. I was unfamiliar with the brand, Mginn, but a quick google search brought me to Nordstroms, where this dress sold for $340. Such a nice find!



What cute colorful flats 



Cc1213 said:


> Found some treasures today:
> 
> View attachment 2943211
> 
> View attachment 2943213
> 
> 
> Roberto Bianni shoes - $3. Brand new, made for Neiman Marcus. These kind of remind me of pimp shoes, but I like em!
> 
> View attachment 2943217
> 
> 
> St John silk t shirt
> 
> View attachment 2943218
> 
> 
> Christian Dior blouse



Raven, that is spectacular. I live for vintage couture. How much was it?



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I have a vintage dress to share. When I saw it I knew it something special. So all of my seamstress, tell me what you think. It is a 1966 Bergdorf Goodman, silk? dress.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150329_022129_zps9aeutuf7.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150329_021843_zpsvdrsh8o3.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150329_022057_zps8gtgyxev.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Score! 


kdviloria29 said:


> Leather YSL wallet for $20 &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Love these!


serenaa.lu said:


> Some of my other finds from yesterday:
> Burberry London Check Placket Polo $9.99
> Milly silk tie turtle neck blouse $6.99
> both from Salvos


----------



## magdalinka

Can't wait to get to a computer to see everyone's finds. 
Valentino pumps in my size $6, joie leather boots $12, Frye new shoes $12, coach line new bag $6


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I've seen some really cute Mginn dresses at the Rack - great find!
> 
> 
> 
> What cute colorful flats
> 
> 
> 
> Raven, that is spectacular. I live for vintage couture. How much was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Score!
> 
> 
> Love these!


It was $10. Of course, can't fit but couldn't leave it. It's going to the bay, but it is absolutely a gorgeous dress. The hidden zipper is part of the back left side seam. I would love to try it on someone.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Can't wait to get to a computer to see everyone's finds.
> Valentino pumps in my size $6, joie leather boots $12, Frye new shoes $12, coach line new bag $6
> 
> View attachment 2944616
> 
> View attachment 2944621
> View attachment 2944635
> View attachment 2944636


Magda, good deals! Love, love, love the Valentino's!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Great finds! 



magdalinka said:


> Can't wait to get to a computer to see everyone's finds.
> Valentino pumps in my size $6, joie leather boots $12, Frye new shoes $12, coach line new bag $6
> 
> View attachment 2944616
> 
> View attachment 2944621
> View attachment 2944635
> View attachment 2944636



OMG $10??!! I could not have left it either. Amazing.



Raven3766 said:


> It was $10. Of course, can't fit but couldn't leave it. It's going to the bay, but it is absolutely a gorgeous dress. The hidden zipper is part of the back left side seam. I would love to try it on someone.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

soleilbrun said:


> Great finds but unfortunately, the scarf is not authentic. Maybe you can exchange it for something else.



I know  exchanged it for a book


----------



## Raven3766

Found a Lauren Merkin clutch for $6; in very good condition.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150329_205852_zpsqmtjusiw.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I have a vintage dress to share. When I saw it I knew it something special. So all of my seamstress, tell me what you think. It is a 1966 Bergdorf Goodman, silk? dress.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Gorgeous. Love it!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LisaK026

Vintage hooked rug, I found at an antique store.


----------



## LisaK026

Giant fleur de lis.(3ft.)  I have been drooling over  it since I moved back to San Diego. It was 1/2 price when I went in on Friday. $32. Had a big space on my wall I wasn't sure what I was going to do with.....


----------



## LuxeDeb

justeen said:


> Coach pashmina scarf from Value Village!  5$!


 
What a great size! I bet you will get a lot of use out of it!



Tomsmom said:


> Paul and Joe sister quilted Lamb skin leather bag 12.99 salvos.  I also scored a short sleeve silk Equipment blouse for 5.99 but it's in the wash .


 
That looks like a nice big bag & if it's lamb skin it should be nice & soft. Gals are always looking for Equipment blouses, so that was a good find too!



Tomsmom said:


> Dolce and gabbana denim 8.99 from salvos.  I almost squealed that they are in my size


 
Yay designer jeans! We all love designer jeans!



jamamcg said:


> Some more additions to my photograph collection
> 
> View attachment 2942111
> 
> View attachment 2942112
> 
> View attachment 2942113


 
Very cool! You have quite a collection going!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 2942345
> 
> Found this dress at a small thrift shop today. I was unfamiliar with the brand, Mginn, but a quick google search brought me to Nordstroms, where this dress sold for $340. Such a nice find!


 
Very cute!



Cc1213 said:


> Found some treasures today:
> 
> View attachment 2943211
> 
> View attachment 2943213
> 
> 
> Roberto Bianni shoes - $3. Brand new, made for Neiman Marcus. These kind of remind me of pimp shoes, but I like em!
> 
> View attachment 2943217
> 
> 
> St John silk t shirt
> 
> View attachment 2943218
> 
> 
> Christian Dior blouse


 
Those pink shoes are adorable! I like the fleur-de-lis on them...very French!



justeen said:


> Coach 5107 east west handbag  $30


 
We have another Coach lover! Welcome to the group!



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I have a vintage dress to share. When I saw it I knew it something special. So all of my seamstress, tell me what you think. It is a 1966 Bergdorf Goodman, silk? dress.


 
Gorgeous! Is it textured silk? It looks like it could be velvet from the pic.



kdviloria29 said:


> Leather YSL wallet for $20 &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


 
Yowza! That is a fabulous find! Congrats on that beauty 



serenaa.lu said:


> Does anyone know anything about Versus Jeans Couture? I know that Versus is a diffusion line of Versace but I'm not sure if these jean/legging type things that I found at VV are from the same line? Regardless they're made in Italy and fit me for $8 aha so I can't complain.


 
It must be. Versace Jeans Couture is a more casual, secondary line of Versace. Even though Versus is the younger, more affordable line it sounds like they have one, too.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Can't wait to get to a computer to see everyone's finds.
> Valentino pumps in my size $6, joie leather boots $12, Frye new shoes $12, coach line new bag $6
> 
> View attachment 2944616
> 
> View attachment 2944621
> View attachment 2944635
> View attachment 2944636


 
Those gold Valentino slingbacks are TDF & the Joie boots are going to look super cute with skinny jeans!



Raven3766 said:


> Found a Lauren Merkin clutch for $6; in very good condition.


 
Adorable! She makes really cute clutches!



LisaK026 said:


> Vintage hooked rug, I found at an antique store.


 
Lovely! Your place is really coming together!



LisaK026 said:


> Giant fleur de lis.(3ft.)  I have been drooling over  it since I moved back to San Diego. It was 1/2 price when I went in on Friday. $32. Had a big space on my wall I wasn't sure what I was going to do with.....


 
A giant Fleur-de-lis....love it!! Tres chic!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Got this today. No idea what brand it is but so unusual and pretty.


----------



## LexielLoveee

Wowow fellow barginistas.. Goodwill hunting today was majorrrrrrrr score!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this versace dress with tags was 38.50...!!!...


----------



## LexielLoveee

real fur little swing style jacket not sure of fur if anyone knows please tell me I'm curious...


----------



## LexielLoveee

this was a coat but zipper removable sleeves so inconverted it into a vest  for 26.75!! Mink !


----------



## LexielLoveee

brand new with tags Katie eary hoodie for 22.49!! Anyone know retail price of this?


----------



## LexielLoveee

15.00!! For t Alexander wang


----------



## LexielLoveee

unreal! Anyone kno retail ? Thanks for letting me share I posted to you guys before even telling my fiancé not hat he would care lol


----------



## BeautyAddict58

OMG that is an awesome haul.


----------



## LexielLoveee

Last one Lll was
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Valentino!!!???!!


----------



## chowlover2

BeautyAddict58 said:


> View attachment 2945389
> 
> Got this today. No idea what brand it is but so unusual and pretty.



That's beautiful, I love those Venetian glass flowers!


----------



## jamamcg

Went to savage beauty today. My sister managed to sneak some pictures.


----------



## jamamcg

Here is a few more


----------



## jamamcg

I also picked up some goodies from a second hand store. Here is a sneak peak.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Went to savage beauty today. My sister managed to sneak some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945645
> 
> View attachment 2945647
> View attachment 2945648
> View attachment 2945649
> View attachment 2945650
> View attachment 2945652



WOW! Just stunning!


----------



## LexielLoveee

LI 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
was feeling lucky day so I stoped in another little thrift shop and found this 2.00 not bad


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Went to savage beauty today. My sister managed to sneak some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945645
> 
> View attachment 2945647
> View attachment 2945648
> View attachment 2945649
> View attachment 2945650
> View attachment 2945652


OMGooodnesss!!!! Those are fan freakin' tastic!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Here is a few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945654
> View attachment 2945655
> View attachment 2945656
> View attachment 2945657
> View attachment 2945658
> View attachment 2945659


Tell your sis, thanks...


----------



## chowlover2

raven3766 said:


> tell your sis, thanks...



+2!


----------



## SouthTampa

raven3766 said:


> tell your sis, thanks...


+ 3.   Stunning.


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Tell your sis, thanks...



+4.....what eye candy!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

BeautyAddict58 said:


> View attachment 2945389
> 
> Got this today. No idea what brand it is but so unusual and pretty.


 
Cute!



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2945503
> View attachment 2945504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real fur little swing style jacket not sure of fur if anyone knows please tell me I'm curious...


 
Love the Versace dress!!! I love Versace & I love orange. It would probably be cute with a low slung belt. Great haul on everything. What a deal on the furs!



jamamcg said:


> I also picked up some goodies from a second hand store. Here is a sneak peak.
> 
> View attachment 2945661


 
Savage Beauty looks fabulous. I hope it comes to Dallas! Cannot wait to see your new thrifts!



LexielLoveee said:


> LI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was feeling lucky day so I stoped in another little thrift shop and found this 2.00 not bad


 
You're on a roll! Love it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some recent goodies. I also had a major score over the weekend that I cannot wait to share. I will be taking pics soon!

Oscar de la Renta wool skirt with sequins $20








Prada deerskin shoulder bag (OMG this is so buttery soft. It is my new fav bag) $200










Lanvin pants (it looks like something is on them in the pic, but they are almost mint condition) $14


----------



## sunnyflies

jamamcg said:


> Went to savage beauty today. My sister managed to sneak some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945645
> 
> View attachment 2945647
> View attachment 2945648
> View attachment 2945649
> View attachment 2945650
> View attachment 2945652



Thank you for posting all the pictures from Savage Beauty. The clothes are stunning. I wish I had gotten to the exhibition when it was in NYC, but I didn't. I understand there are even more things in the London show.

If only some of these gorgeous vintage items would show up in secondhand shops, imagine how happy we all would be. The man was brilliant.


----------



## jamamcg

sunnyflies said:


> Thank you for posting all the pictures from Savage Beauty. The clothes are stunning. I wish I had gotten to the exhibition when it was in NYC, but I didn't. I understand there are even more things in the London show.
> 
> 
> 
> If only some of these gorgeous vintage items would show up in secondhand shops, imagine how happy we all would be. The man was brilliant.




Yeah. I read that there was about 30 new items. It seemed more though.  truly amazing. As I was walking round I was pointing out to my mum the items that I have previously seen on ebay. Sadly a rich woman from St. Louis went on a huge shopping spree and bought everything


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some recent goodies. I also had a major score over the weekend that I cannot wait to share. I will be taking pics soon!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta wool skirt with sequins $20
> View attachment 2946760
> View attachment 2946761
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946762
> View attachment 2946763
> 
> 
> Prada deerskin shoulder bag (OMG this is so buttery soft. It is my new fav bag) $200
> View attachment 2946764
> View attachment 2946765
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946766
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946767
> 
> 
> Lanvin pants (it looks like something is on them in the pic, but they are almost mint condition) $14
> View attachment 2946768




I am loving that bag! What a great find.


----------



## Cc1213

Found the same brag book that mom has for me at good will. I can't wait to use it myself


----------



## jamamcg

Here are the goodies I picked up. Got three items. I have only photographed two of them as one is just a black sweatshirt, but here are the other two. 



Vintage Alexander McQueen tire print shirt from S/S 1997. There is one on ebay at the moment I was considering buying, but it was £130. Got this one for a bit less. 

And the best piece I got. 







Alexander McQueen embroidered suit jacket from S/S 2008 

All three items came to £500 but RRP would of been £2000+


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some recent goodies. I also had a major score over the weekend that I cannot wait to share. I will be taking pics soon!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta wool skirt with sequins $20
> View attachment 2946760
> View attachment 2946761
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946762
> View attachment 2946763
> 
> 
> Prada deerskin shoulder bag (OMG this is so buttery soft. It is my new fav bag) $200
> View attachment 2946764
> View attachment 2946765
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946766
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946767
> 
> 
> Lanvin pants (it looks like something is on them in the pic, but they are almost mint condition) $14
> View attachment 2946768



Love the Prada! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Operasoprano1

I got two mink furs. One that you put around your neck the other is a full animal that is just for looks. 

and a B. Altman & Co. Coin and money wallet. All for less than $10 dollars.


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some recent goodies. I also had a major score over the weekend that I cannot wait to share. I will be taking pics soon!
> 
> Oscar de la Renta wool skirt with sequins $20
> View attachment 2946760
> View attachment 2946761
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946762
> View attachment 2946763
> 
> 
> Prada deerskin shoulder bag (OMG this is so buttery soft. It is my new fav bag) $200
> View attachment 2946764
> View attachment 2946765
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946766
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946767
> 
> 
> Lanvin pants (it looks like something is on them in the pic, but they are almost mint condition) $14
> View attachment 2946768


Love the Prada Bag!


----------



## Vintage Leather

jamamcg said:


> Here are the goodies I picked up. Got three items. I have only photographed two of them as one is just a black sweatshirt, but here are the other two.
> 
> View attachment 2947620
> 
> Vintage Alexander McQueen tire print shirt from S/S 1997. There is one on ebay at the moment I was considering buying, but it was £130. Got this one for a bit less.
> 
> And the best piece I got.
> 
> View attachment 2947621
> 
> View attachment 2947622
> 
> View attachment 2947623
> 
> Alexander McQueen embroidered suit jacket from S/S 2008
> 
> All three items came to £500 but RRP would of been £2000+





Forget savage beauty. Is love to see your McQueen collection on display!!


----------



## nerimanna

LexielLoveee said:


> Wowow fellow barginistas.. Goodwill hunting today was majorrrrrrrr score!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this versace dress with tags was 38.50...!!!...


beautiful dress! so perfect for summer lounging!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Score! Moschino Cheap and Chic moto style 100% wool sweater. $14.99 from Salvation Army, I saw it as soon as they rolled out a new rack and grabbed it!Similar tho this moto jacket but mine has knit sleeves. http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-3MOUW8MAIC7lUJXkZrLcIw













Also grabbed this etro shirt for my mum.


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191405_zpsd0g86sea.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LexielLoveee

Congrats on makeup bag!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191405_zpsd0g86sea.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




Sooooooo cool !


----------



## magdalinka

hannah.hewi. said:


> Score! Moschino Cheap and Chic moto style 100% wool sweater. $14.99 from Salvation Army, I saw it as soon as they rolled out a new rack and grabbed it!Similar tho this moto jacket but mine has knit sleeves. http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-3MOUW8MAIC7lUJXkZrLcIw
> 
> Also grabbed this etro shirt for my mum.


Cute jacket, looks like it was made for you. 


Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


OMG Raven, you are truly the Hermes queen! Congrats on a lovely find. There is a very helpful thread on Hermes leather goods TLC. Show us before and afters


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooooo cool !


Thanks Tomsmom.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Cute jacket, looks like it was made for you.
> 
> OMG Raven, you are truly the Hermes queen! Congrats on a lovely find. There is a very helpful thread on Hermes leather goods TLC. Show us before and afters


Thanks, most definitely. I will find the thread so I can get to work.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191405_zpsd0g86sea.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



"dead" I would contact Docride in her Hermes care thread to see what she recommends. Congrats on an amazing find!


----------



## authenticplease

hannah.hewi. said:


> Score! Moschino Cheap and Chic moto style 100% wool sweater. $14.99 from Salvation Army, I saw it as soon as they rolled out a new rack and grabbed it!Similar tho this moto jacket but mine has knit sleeves. http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-3MOUW8MAIC7lUJXkZrLcIw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Love your Moschino jacket find!  I prefer the knit sleeves on your jacket.....so much more comfy



Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191405_zpsd0g86sea.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Nice find.....even if it needs TLC!  Docride in the H forum is the rehab specialist, she will know how to clean it


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191405_zpsd0g86sea.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

Thanks everyone, I am going to see the Doc!


----------



## annemerrick

Raven....that is so exciting!!!  I am sure you can clean that up beautifully!!!


----------



## annemerrick

LexielLoveee said:


> LI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was feeling lucky day so I stoped in another little thrift shop and found this 2.00 not bad




Love this!!!  What a deal!


----------



## annemerrick

jamamcg said:


> Here are the goodies I picked up. Got three items. I have only photographed two of them as one is just a black sweatshirt, but here are the other two.
> 
> View attachment 2947620
> 
> Vintage Alexander McQueen tire print shirt from S/S 1997. There is one on ebay at the moment I was considering buying, but it was £130. Got this one for a bit less.
> 
> And the best piece I got.
> 
> View attachment 2947621
> 
> View attachment 2947622
> 
> View attachment 2947623
> 
> Alexander McQueen embroidered suit jacket from S/S 2008
> 
> All three items came to £500 but RRP would of been £2000+








LOVE the jacket.  It is stunning.


----------



## jamamcg

annemerrick said:


> LOVE the jacket.  It is stunning.




Yay Anne's back. . Thank you. We have missed you.


----------



## Raven3766

annemerrick said:


> Raven....that is so exciting!!!  I am sure you can clean that up beautifully!!!


Anne!!!! So glad to hear from you PFF!!!!


----------



## modeling4LV

This cool, square Bottega Veneta interacciato (correct me if I'm wrong as I know little about BV) for $60! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## jamamcg

It's not secondhand, but I know you will appreciate the bargain. 90% off


----------



## LisaK026

annemerrick said:


> Raven....that is so exciting!!!  I am sure you can clean that up beautifully!!!


WOW. Where'd you come from??? Long time no see. Welcome back.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


OMG. That's almost as amazing as the RETURN OF OUR LEADER. Awesome find. What's your secret Hermes Woman?????
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> OMG. That's almost as amazing as the RETURN OF OUR LEADER. Awesome find. What's your secret Hermes Woman?????
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thanks Lisa, there is no secret.  Finding a Hermes toiletry bag was total luck, now all I have to do is clean it up. Wish me luck, I'm nervous just thinking about it.


----------



## Raven3766

Yesterday I purchased this chenille vintage jewelry box. I found two pins shoved in between. Does anyone know what they mean? 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150405_225213_zps4iivty5p.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150405_225230-1_zpsj20exh7a.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hannah.hewi.

modeling4LV said:


> This cool, square Bottega Veneta interacciato (correct me if I'm wrong as I know little about BV) for $60! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951749



That bag looks like the perfect messenger, and I love the colour!


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

jamamcg said:


> It's not secondhand, but I know you will appreciate the bargain. 90% off
> 
> View attachment 2952032


 
LOVE THIS  the detailing is stunning


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing! I still can't believe in all my years of thrifting I have yet to find anything Hermes. Congrats!



Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191405_zpsd0g86sea.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday I purchased this chenille vintage jewelry box. I found two pins shoved in between. Does anyone know what they mean?
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150405_225213_zps4iivty5p.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150405_225230-1_zpsj20exh7a.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



The pin on the left looks as if it is Hebrew. No idea about the meaning of either. A very interesting find, can't wait to find out what it means.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

The one on the left is hebrew - it says Zachor - which means remember. It's probably a holocaust memorial pin. Not sure what the other pin is.



Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday I purchased this chenille vintage jewelry box. I found two pins shoved in between. Does anyone know what they mean?
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150405_225213_zps4iivty5p.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150405_225230-1_zpsj20exh7a.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## thriftyandlux

hannah.hewi. said:


> Score! Moschino Cheap and Chic moto style 100% wool sweater. $14.99 from Salvation Army, I saw it as soon as they rolled out a new rack and grabbed it!Similar tho this moto jacket but mine has knit sleeves. http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-3MOUW8MAIC7lUJXkZrLcIw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also grabbed this etro shirt for my mum.



Amazing! Love that jacket, fits you beautifully!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191405_zpsd0g86sea.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



 Unreal!! Congrats on another amazing find!!


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> The one on the left is hebrew - it says Zachor - which means remember. It's probably a holocaust memorial pin. Not sure what the other pin is.


Shoppinggal so full of knowledge, thank you! I wonder how long that pin was stuck inside that jewelry box. While thrifting, you never know what you may find.


----------



## Raven3766

serenaa.lu said:


> Unreal!! Congrats on another amazing find!!


Thank you Serenaa.


----------



## justeen

Ive never owned a Dooney but I have definitely fantasized about it!  Found this at Value village (still here as I write this!) Think this is a good find? I paid 44$ before tax. Feels amazing quality


----------



## LexielLoveee

80 percent off! Ok ladies tech its second hand .. Sample sale for rent the runway.. This gorggggg zac Posen gown I am having big formal engagement party in the summer. Perfect for it! Also kinda will make the future mil happy since its indian Pakistani wedding and red is thereeee color. Org almost 1600.00 was 330 but I had 20.00 off. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also one more really good deal I will post ..


----------



## thriftyandlux

Spent the long weekend in Montreal this past weekend and managed a quick thrift! Picked up this Dsquared² cardigan for $6! Researched it and it's from their 2005 Fall menswear collection, handmade in Italy and retailed for $3000!!!


----------



## chowlover2

shoppinggalnyc said:


> The one on the left is hebrew - it says Zachor - which means remember. It's probably a holocaust memorial pin. Not sure what the other pin is.



Thanks so much!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I thought about going to RTR but I may just go the last day when they start slashing prices. I LOVE Zac Posen - that dress is perfection. Can't wait to see what else you got 



LexielLoveee said:


> 80 percent off! Ok ladies tech its second hand .. Sample sale for rent the runway.. This gorggggg zac Posen gown I am having big formal engagement party in the summer. Perfect for it! Also kinda will make the future mil happy since its indian Pakistani wedding and red is thereeee color. Org almost 1600.00 was 330 but I had 20.00 off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953503
> View attachment 2953505
> 
> 
> Also one more really good deal I will post ..



No prob - after 12+ years of yeshiva and a year abroad in Israel, I know a little Hebrew  What a random find! 



Raven3766 said:


> Shoppinggal so full of knowledge, thank you! I wonder how long that pin was stuck inside that jewelry box. While thrifting, you never know what you may find.





chowlover2 said:


> Thanks so much!


----------



## nerimanna

LexielLoveee said:


> 80 percent off! Ok ladies tech its second hand .. Sample sale for rent the runway.. This gorggggg zac Posen gown I am having big formal engagement party in the summer. Perfect for it! Also kinda will make the future mil happy since its indian Pakistani wedding and red is thereeee color. Org almost 1600.00 was 330 but I had 20.00 off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953503
> View attachment 2953505
> 
> 
> Also one more really good deal I will post ..


VAVAVOOOOOM! Love it! What an awesome deal!


----------



## Raven3766

I started cleaning the Hermes, it's looking good!
Before....
[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
After....
[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150407_061823_zps8lz3umsg.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## QU33NR3MI

LexielLoveee said:


> 80 percent off! Ok ladies tech its second hand .. Sample sale for rent the runway.. This gorggggg zac Posen gown I am having big formal engagement party in the summer. Perfect for it! Also kinda will make the future mil happy since its indian Pakistani wedding and red is thereeee color. Org almost 1600.00 was 330 but I had 20.00 off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953503
> View attachment 2953505
> 
> 
> Also one more really good deal I will post ..



this dress looks BEAUTIFUL on you!! great find!


----------



## LexielLoveee

U guys r all dolls thanks!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128591;


----------



## Tomsmom

LexielLoveee said:


> 80 percent off! Ok ladies tech its second hand .. Sample sale for rent the runway.. This gorggggg zac Posen gown I am having big formal engagement party in the summer. Perfect for it! Also kinda will make the future mil happy since its indian Pakistani wedding and red is thereeee color. Org almost 1600.00 was 330 but I had 20.00 off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953503
> View attachment 2953505
> 
> 
> Also one more really good deal I will post ..



That dress is stunning on you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Here are the goodies I picked up. Got three items. I have only photographed two of them as one is just a black sweatshirt, but here are the other two.
> 
> View attachment 2947620
> 
> Vintage Alexander McQueen tire print shirt from S/S 1997. There is one on ebay at the moment I was considering buying, but it was £130. Got this one for a bit less.
> 
> And the best piece I got.
> 
> View attachment 2947621
> 
> View attachment 2947622
> 
> View attachment 2947623
> 
> Alexander McQueen embroidered suit jacket from S/S 2008
> 
> All three items came to £500 but RRP would of been £2000+


 
Great pieces! I am gaga over the blazer!



Operasoprano1 said:


> I got two mink furs. One that you put around your neck the other is a full animal that is just for looks.
> 
> and a B. Altman & Co. Coin and money wallet. All for less than $10 dollars.
> 
> View attachment 2947893
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947894
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947897


 
Great price on the collars! The vintage wallet is a neat find. I cannot make out what it says inside. It's genuine what?



hannah.hewi. said:


> Score! Moschino Cheap and Chic moto style 100% wool sweater. $14.99 from Salvation Army, I saw it as soon as they rolled out a new rack and grabbed it!Similar tho this moto jacket but mine has knit sleeves. http://www.stylebop.com/product_det...005&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-3MOUW8MAIC7lUJXkZrLcIw
> 
> Also grabbed this etro shirt for my mum.


 
Love the Moschino sweater jacket! I like it better with the knit sleeves you got & it looks totally fab on you! It's hard to tell if the Etro shirt is mens or womens, but either way it's a great shirt & totally unisex



Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.


 
What a handsome dopp bag! I hope it cleans up well! You can tell it is superior quality before you even see the name.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I started cleaning the Hermes, it's looking good!
> Before....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> After....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150407_061823_zps8lz3umsg.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



It looks awesome Raven!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

modeling4LV said:


> This cool, square Bottega Veneta interacciato (correct me if I'm wrong as I know little about BV) for $60! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951749


 
Love the color & style! What a steal!



jamamcg said:


> It's not secondhand, but I know you will appreciate the bargain. 90% off
> 
> View attachment 2952032


 
Balmain 90% off! Score!



Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday I purchased this chenille vintage jewelry box. I found two pins shoved in between. Does anyone know what they mean?


 
Pretty box & the pins seem special. Hope you find out what the other one means.



justeen said:


> Ive never owned a Dooney but I have definitely fantasized about it!  Found this at Value village (still here as I write this!) Think this is a good find? I paid 44$ before tax. Feels amazing quality


 
If you like it, it's a good find! Horse or calf hair can get scratched off easily, so you need to be careful with it.



LexielLoveee said:


> 80 percent off! Ok ladies tech its second hand .. Sample sale for rent the runway.. This gorggggg zac Posen gown I am having big formal engagement party in the summer. Perfect for it! Also kinda will make the future mil happy since its indian Pakistani wedding and red is thereeee color. Org almost 1600.00 was 330 but I had 20.00 off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953503
> View attachment 2953505
> 
> 
> Also one more really good deal I will post ..


 
Gorgeous! Beautiful Zac Posen for a great price & it looks fantastic with your dark hair!



serenaa.lu said:


> Spent the long weekend in Montreal this past weekend and managed a quick thrift! Picked up this Dsquared² cardigan for $6! Researched it and it's from their 2005 Fall menswear collection, handmade in Italy and retailed for $3000!!!


 
Lol. It's crazy but I like it! Retail prices are insane, which is why we have to thrift.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191405_zpsd0g86sea.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



I follow Docrides thread, so I know she recommended the Lexol. If that doesn't work can I recommend the Leather Honey cleaner. I have a whole arsenal of stuff from rehabbing old Coaches and Bals. The LH cleaner was amazing on an old Bal that had really dirty corners. Took all the dirt off and is very gentle. I believe you can get a trial size, you mix with water and a little goes a long way.


----------



## Raven3766

I did a before and after on the last page. It still needs a little more work, but it is coming along.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I did a before and after on the last page. It still needs a little more work, but it is coming along.



Great news!


----------



## magdalinka

LexielLoveee said:


> 80 percent off! Ok ladies tech its second hand .. Sample sale for rent the runway.. This gorggggg zac Posen gown I am having big formal engagement party in the summer. Perfect for it! Also kinda will make the future mil happy since its indian Pakistani wedding and red is thereeee color. Org almost 1600.00 was 330 but I had 20.00 off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953503
> View attachment 2953505
> 
> 
> Also one more really good deal I will post ..


This dress looks stunning! Totally worth it IMO


serenaa.lu said:


> Spent the long weekend in Montreal this past weekend and managed a quick thrift! Picked up this Dsquared² cardigan for $6! Researched it and it's from their 2005 Fall menswear collection, handmade in Italy and retailed for $3000!!!


WOW! Who knew they could make such expensive clothing? Great score!


Raven3766 said:


> I started cleaning the Hermes, it's looking good!
> Before....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...4/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> After....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...4/20150407_061823_zps8lz3umsg.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Night and day Raven, great work!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> This dress looks stunning! Totally worth it IMO
> 
> WOW! Who knew they could make such expensive clothing? Great score!
> 
> Night and day Raven, great work!


thanks Magda!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> thanks Magda!



Looks wonderful Raven! Such a difference. Docride is the best!


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

serenaa.lu said:


> Spent the long weekend in Montreal this past weekend and managed a quick thrift! Picked up this Dsquared² cardigan for $6! Researched it and it's from their 2005 Fall menswear collection, handmade in Italy and retailed for $3000!!!


 
LOVE THAT SWEATER  their stuff is so under rated in Toronto which is sad cause they're actually one of very few successful Canadian designers


----------



## Myblackbag

Looks great Raven3766! I ran across this one on eBay the other day.


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> I started cleaning the Hermes, it's looking good!
> Before....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> After....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150407_061823_zps8lz3umsg.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


oh wow! that's an awesome restoration!


----------



## Raven3766

Myblackbag said:


> Looks great Raven3766! I ran across this one on eBay the other day.
> 
> View attachment 2954930
> View attachment 2954931
> View attachment 2954932
> View attachment 2954933
> View attachment 2954934


Wow, thanks. I love the red. I believe I saw the letter M.


----------



## LuxeDeb

McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing

Alexander McQueen dress $20




Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20




Christian Louboutin heels $25


----------



## LexielLoveee

LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519




Omgggg Loubs!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519



Awesome haul!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519




Oooooh that is a sexy McQueen dress. I too have a new McQueen piece to share and its a iconic piece. A holy grail within my collection.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Seeing as I've never shared my finds before I  always figure I will the next time I go thrifting, always putting it off. 
I had actually somewhat given up on thrifts because of insane prices for heavily used mall brand pieces, but I figured I'd give it another shot after a rather disappointing nordstrom warehouse sale ... But I digress 

These may have not been my best finds but they really pushed me to look more towards vintage pieces. 

The first shirt is a vintage Paul smith that I adore for summer probably worn with high waisted shorts the best part about it is that it's super soft and came in at a whopping $8 

The black tee may look rather plain but it's actually somewhat see through on and is photographing washed out cause of the lighting but is a super dark black and made of an almost spandex mesh like material and $7 for vintage guy laroche that looks like current SLP could not be passed up. 

As for the last tee its a vintage club Monaco and again is super soft and perfect for spring and summer these big boxy tees are so in style I couldn't not get it and Breton stripes are classic also only $8

There was also a pair of vintage club Monaco high waited jeans that I cant decide whether to keep or turn into shorts that were  $6 

Thanks for letting me share xoxo [emoji4]


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Oooooh that is a sexy McQueen dress. I too have a new McQueen piece to share and its a iconic piece. A holy grail within my collection.


 
Thanks. I cannot wait to see your new addition! 
I also got a McQueen tank. It has a bunch of ties that I think are all supposed to be laced up in the back. They start under the bustline and are long, so they could possibly be wrapped around the front, too. Perhaps I can get your thoughts when I post a pic?!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks. I cannot wait to see your new addition!
> I also got a McQueen tank. It has a bunch of ties that I think are all supposed to be laced up in the back. They start under the bustline and are long, so they could possibly be wrapped around the front, too. Perhaps I can get your thoughts when I post a pic?!




I will happily give you a hand to figure out the top.


----------



## sr1856

LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519


fabulous finds. enjoy.


----------



## jamamcg

Ok so here is my new mcqueen. Once again I will put up a warning similar to the McQueen shoes I posted a few years ago with the rosary and crucifix detail some people loved it some people hated it. This shirt was made 18 years ago it is an iconic print from McQueen's A/W 1997 show "It's a jungle out there" 






Here is the original jacket from that collection.


----------



## heartoflove

I've gone back to being a quiet lurker of this thread but I'm still smiling at everyone's finds. Especially that Hermes!! Fantastic job. 

I've also taken a slight break in thrifting cuz I amassed too much and needed to sell off some stuff, haha. 

Anyway a few posts ago someone wished they thrifted Equipment. Forgot who but wanted to say it is possible! This is my third one I've thrifted and again my size. Same store too. It must be the same person, lol. 





A few of the buttons are chipped but no big deal. Shirt was $8.00. I don't think goodwill has caught on to this brand yet.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is my new mcqueen. Once again I will put up a warning similar to the McQueen shoes I posted a few years ago with the rosary and crucifix detail some people loved it some people hated it. This shirt was made 18 years ago it is an iconic print from McQueen's A/W 1997 show "It's a jungle out there"
> 
> View attachment 2955609
> 
> View attachment 2955610
> 
> 
> Here is the original jacket from that collection.
> 
> View attachment 2955611




Love it! Iconic and beautiful


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Ferragamo shoulder bag, beautiful condition. My first Ferragamo find that isn't a size 6 shoe! $25 minus a $10 off coupon.


----------



## sourapril

What product did you use? It looks amazing!



Raven3766 said:


> I started cleaning the Hermes, it's looking good!
> Before....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> After....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150407_061823_zps8lz3umsg.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Miss Burberry

Raven3766 said:


> I started cleaning the Hermes, it's looking good!
> Before....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> After....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150407_061823_zps8lz3umsg.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



You gave your find some much needed love and it looks amazing!


----------



## Raven3766

sourapril said:


> What product did you use? It looks amazing!


I will have to look at the name, but it was leather cleaner and two coats of conditioner. The first time I applied the conditioner, I place it under a hair dryer. The second time I applied the conditioner, I left it in the sun. I will add one more conditioning and then I will clean the interior with shaving cream. It adds a nice scent and doesn't leave a heavy liquid.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Those prices are insane! Score!



LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519


Let me pick my jaw up.. Thouse CLs are gorgeous, look new, too! Unbelievable deal!


jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is my new mcqueen. Once again I will put up a warning similar to the McQueen shoes I posted a few years ago with the rosary and crucifix detail some people loved it some people hated it. This shirt was made 18 years ago it is an iconic print from McQueen's A/W 1997 show "It's a jungle out there"
> 
> View attachment 2955609
> 
> View attachment 2955610
> 
> 
> Here is the original jacket from that collection.
> 
> View attachment 2955611


That is a very cool shirt. 


heartoflove said:


> I've gone back to being a quiet lurker of this thread but I'm still smiling at everyone's finds. Especially that Hermes!! Fantastic job.
> 
> I've also taken a slight break in thrifting cuz I amassed too much and needed to sell off some stuff, haha.
> 
> Anyway a few posts ago someone wished they thrifted Equipment. Forgot who but wanted to say it is possible! This is my third one I've thrifted and again my size. Same store too. It must be the same person, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2955677
> View attachment 2955678
> 
> 
> A few of the buttons are chipped but no big deal. Shirt was $8.00. I don't think goodwill has caught on to this brand yet.


Lucky fond. I, too need a thrifted Equipment blouse.


hannah.hewi. said:


> Ferragamo shoulder bag, beautiful condition. My first Ferragamo find that isn't a size 6 shoe! $25 minus a $10 off coupon.


Great deal on the Ferragamo bag. A girl can never have too much Ferragamo


----------



## magdalinka

Found a bunch of new with tags target clothes for my baby all $1, Avi Soffer sterling and gold necklace with antique Roman glass $20, Burberry bag $7 (anyone know what this design is called?), Ela clutch $3 (these retail around $380)


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Found a bunch of new with tags target clothes for my baby all $1, Avi Soffer sterling and gold necklace with antique Roman glass $20, Burberry bag $7 (anyone know what this design is called?), Ela clutch $3 (these retail around $380)
> 
> View attachment 2957144
> View attachment 2957146
> View attachment 2957147
> View attachment 2957148


Love the necklace! Burberry, wow!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519


Great buys, great prices!!!!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519


those louboutins! droooool!


----------



## LuxeDeb

LiveLaughLuxe said:


> Seeing as I've never shared my finds before I  always figure I will the next time I go thrifting, always putting it off.
> I had actually somewhat given up on thrifts because of insane prices for heavily used mall brand pieces, but I figured I'd give it another shot after a rather disappointing nordstrom warehouse sale ... But I digress
> 
> These may have not been my best finds but they really pushed me to look more towards vintage pieces.
> 
> The first shirt is a vintage Paul smith that I adore for summer probably worn with high waisted shorts the best part about it is that it's super soft and came in at a whopping $8
> 
> The black tee may look rather plain but it's actually somewhat see through on and is photographing washed out cause of the lighting but is a super dark black and made of an almost spandex mesh like material and $7 for vintage guy laroche that looks like current SLP could not be passed up.
> 
> As for the last tee its a vintage club Monaco and again is super soft and perfect for spring and summer these big boxy tees are so in style I couldn't not get it and Breton stripes are classic also only $8
> 
> There was also a pair of vintage club Monaco high waited jeans that I cant decide whether to keep or turn into shorts that were  $6
> 
> Thanks for letting me share xoxo [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 2955577
> View attachment 2955578
> View attachment 2955579
> View attachment 2955580


 
All great wardrobe basics! I have found it harder to find mens designer clothing at thrift prices, too. I only score something, like, once a year for hubby, but when I do it is a whopper!



jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is my new mcqueen. Once again I will put up a warning similar to the McQueen shoes I posted a few years ago with the rosary and crucifix detail some people loved it some people hated it. This shirt was made 18 years ago it is an iconic print from McQueen's A/W 1997 show "It's a jungle out there"
> 
> View attachment 2955609
> 
> View attachment 2955610
> 
> 
> Here is the original jacket from that collection.
> 
> View attachment 2955611


 
OMG that is an iconic piece! Love it!



heartoflove said:


> I've gone back to being a quiet lurker of this thread but I'm still smiling at everyone's finds. Especially that Hermes!! Fantastic job.
> 
> I've also taken a slight break in thrifting cuz I amassed too much and needed to sell off some stuff, haha.
> 
> Anyway a few posts ago someone wished they thrifted Equipment. Forgot who but wanted to say it is possible! This is my third one I've thrifted and again my size. Same store too. It must be the same person, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2955677
> View attachment 2955678
> 
> 
> A few of the buttons are chipped but no big deal. Shirt was $8.00. I don't think goodwill has caught on to this brand yet.


 
Classic & elegant! Simple buttons should not cost much to replace.



hannah.hewi. said:


> Ferragamo shoulder bag, beautiful condition. My first Ferragamo find that isn't a size 6 shoe! $25 minus a $10 off coupon.


 
Great find! What a lovely, classic Ferragamo bag. It looks so big!



magdalinka said:


> Found a bunch of new with tags target clothes for my baby all $1, Avi Soffer sterling and gold necklace with antique Roman glass $20, Burberry bag $7 (anyone know what this design is called?), Ela clutch $3 (these retail around $380)
> 
> View attachment 2957144
> View attachment 2957146
> View attachment 2957147
> View attachment 2957148


 
Pretty necklace! It is soo unique. Great deals on the bags.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I almost forgot to post my vacation finds! L'Wren Scott & Burberry NWT. I got them at a UAL store. They are only in a few states. They get amazing, amazing designer pieces 70% + off. I have only been twice, but I have seen stuff from Tom Ford, Christopher Kane & other designers you just do not typically see discounted AND stuff that is less than a season old.  I wish there was one in Dallas 

The L'Wren Scott dresses have been there about 10 months to get marked down so low. They are from her last year of collections, which I think makes them more special. You can see at the top of the red dress that a good portion of these were sewn by hand.

L'Wren Scott dress NWT $2490 marked down to $56




L'Wren Scott dress NWT $1895 marked down to $51




Burberry Prorsum belt $375 marked down to $9


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519



 Score! Love that McQueen and those Loubs! 
I dream of finding some $25 Loubs here in Canada


----------



## Cc1213

I've missed all of you! Sorry for being MIA. So many great finds in the past couple weeks - the hermes (Raven, you're amazing), and the mcqueen and the loubs give me so much inspiration. 

Here's some finds from today:



Tory Burch wedges - $10


DVF blouse - $2.50


Eileen Fisher blazer - $2.50


Betsy Johnson top - $5.99


BCBG dress - $5.00


Ralph Lauren (linen) top - $2.50


Phoebe Couture dress - $5.00


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> I've missed all of you! Sorry for being MIA. So many great finds in the past couple weeks - the hermes (Raven, you're amazing), and the mcqueen and the loubs give me so much inspiration.
> 
> Here's some finds from today:
> 
> View attachment 2959061
> 
> Tory Burch wedges - $10
> View attachment 2959066
> 
> DVF blouse - $2.50
> View attachment 2959067
> 
> Eileen Fisher blazer - $2.50
> View attachment 2959069
> 
> Betsy Johnson top - $5.99
> View attachment 2959070
> 
> BCBG dress - $5.00
> View attachment 2959071
> 
> Ralph Lauren (linen) top - $2.50
> View attachment 2959072
> 
> Phoebe Couture dress - $5.00


Wow CC, you are getting that summer wardrobe working. I am in love with Tory and Ralph Lauren!


----------



## jamamcg

Forgot to share my lanvin jacket I got I will share once i take photos.


----------



## Raven3766

I am no longer a Helmut Lang newbie, I found one!
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150412_094844-1_zpshjyaps7f.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Max Mara...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150412_094804-1_zpsjsefh91m.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
A Cartier and Ferragamo (men) belts...going to the bay, but they were $2.99 each.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150412_095153_zpsz0mqczjj.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...and a Bailey44 clutch...$2.99
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150412_095453-1_zpsyvqkswh4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I found a UAL store a few years back on a roadtrip and went nuts! They had an end of season 90% off sale and the deals were insane. I had then ship a huge box back for me because there wasn't enough room in the car LOL. That L'Wren Scott dress is gorgeous! 



LuxeDeb said:


> I almost forgot to post my vacation finds! L'Wren Scott & Burberry NWT. I got them at a UAL store. They are only in a few states. They get amazing, amazing designer pieces 70% + off. I have only been twice, but I have seen stuff from Tom Ford, Christopher Kane & other designers you just do not typically see discounted AND stuff that is less than a season old.  I wish there was one in Dallas
> 
> The L'Wren Scott dresses have been there about 10 months to get marked down so low. They are from her last year of collections, which I think makes them more special. You can see at the top of the red dress that a good portion of these were sewn by hand.
> 
> L'Wren Scott dress NWT $2490 marked down to $56
> View attachment 2957842
> View attachment 2957843
> 
> 
> L'Wren Scott dress NWT $1895 marked down to $51
> View attachment 2957844
> View attachment 2957845
> 
> 
> Burberry Prorsum belt $375 marked down to $9
> View attachment 2957846
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957847
> View attachment 2957848


----------



## Cc1213

Few more finds from thrifting this weekend:





This beautiful longchamp bag, with the most supple suede. It is a incredibly nice bag, and I was shocked to find it for $10!



Escada blouse - $5.99. I love how "springy" this blouse is.





A dress by "Terani Couture". I picked it up because he quality and detail are incredible, and later found that this designer makes fairly pricey prom/cocktail dresses. Probably will consign this one.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Cc1213 said:


> Few more finds from thrifting this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 2960289
> 
> View attachment 2960290
> 
> This beautiful longchamp bag, with the most supple suede. It is a incredibly nice bag, and I was shocked to find it for $10!
> 
> View attachment 2960291
> 
> Escada blouse - $5.99. I love how "springy" this blouse is.
> 
> View attachment 2960292
> 
> View attachment 2960295
> 
> A dress by "Terani Couture". I picked it up because he quality and detail are incredible, and later found that this designer makes fairly pricey prom/cocktail dresses. Probably will consign this one.


 
I can see why you picked that dress up for $10 it looks like a steal, I feel like that's one of the best parts about thrifting, finding pieces with amazing quality from brands you've either never heard of or would never guess to look for.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

I decided to check out my local store today after taking a few weeks off of thrifting. I found my son a NWT pair of Citizens of Humanity jeans for $6.50. (12.99 with 50% off) I also just realized that all the women's designer jeans are mixed in with the mens I assume because of the way the sizes are marked. Unfortunately nothing that worked for me today but now that I know where to look I'm sure I'll find a pair or 5 for me one day.


----------



## jamamcg

Ok so here is the lanvin jacket. Got it for 80% off was £640 and I paid £128  found it in the same place I found the Balmain.


----------



## Cc1213

Jessica_TFD said:


> I decided to check out my local store today after taking a few weeks off of thrifting. I found my son a NWT pair of Citizens of Humanity jeans for $6.50. (12.99 with 50% off) I also just realized that all the women's designer jeans are mixed in with the mens I assume because of the way the sizes are marked. Unfortunately nothing that worked for me today but now that I know where to look I'm sure I'll find a pair or 5 for me one day.




I love how employees sometimes misplace women's clothing around the store - it really does to show that you can get lucky anywhere! That's a great score for your son though 



jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is the lanvin jacket. Got it for 80% off was £640 and I paid £128  found it in the same place I found the Balmain.
> 
> View attachment 2961665
> 
> View attachment 2961666
> 
> View attachment 2961667




This jacket looks so exquisite!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> Few more finds from thrifting this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 2960289
> 
> View attachment 2960290
> 
> This beautiful longchamp bag, with the most supple suede. It is a incredibly nice bag, and I was shocked to find it for $10!
> 
> View attachment 2960291
> 
> Escada blouse - $5.99. I love how "springy" this blouse is.
> 
> View attachment 2960292
> 
> View attachment 2960295
> 
> A dress by "Terani Couture". I picked it up because he quality and detail are incredible, and later found that this designer makes fairly pricey prom/cocktail dresses. Probably will consign this one.


 
Great haul! The dress is the item you should keep! It is perfect for what I am guessing is your age. It is simple, yet adorable & chic. I love the cut of it. You will be sorry if you let that pretty little thing go 



jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is the lanvin jacket. Got it for 80% off was £640 and I paid £128  found it in the same place I found the Balmain.
> 
> View attachment 2961665
> 
> View attachment 2961666
> 
> View attachment 2961667


 
Lovely! Very smart looking!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I am no longer a Helmut Lang newbie, I found one!
> Max Mara...
> Cartier and Ferragamo (men) belts...going to the bay, but they were $2.99 each.
> a Bailey44 clutch...$2.99


 
And a fun Helmut Lang top at that! You always find great stuff. I love the color & style of the Max Mara top.



Cc1213 said:


> I've missed all of you! Sorry for being MIA. So many great finds in the past couple weeks - the hermes (Raven, you're amazing), and the mcqueen and the loubs give me so much inspiration.
> 
> Here's some finds from today:
> 
> View attachment 2959061
> 
> Tory Burch wedges - $10
> View attachment 2959066
> 
> DVF blouse - $2.50
> View attachment 2959067
> 
> Eileen Fisher blazer - $2.50
> View attachment 2959069
> 
> Betsy Johnson top - $5.99
> View attachment 2959070
> 
> BCBG dress - $5.00
> View attachment 2959071
> 
> Ralph Lauren (linen) top - $2.50
> View attachment 2959072
> 
> Phoebe Couture dress - $5.00


 
You are on a summer roll! The Phoebe Couture dress is as cute as can be!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> And a fun Helmut Lang top at that! You always find great stuff. I love the color & style of the Max Mara top.
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a summer roll! The Phoebe Couture dress is as cute as can be!


Thanks Luxe, right back at you!


----------



## Jprojectrunway

jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is the lanvin jacket. Got it for 80% off was £640 and I paid £128  found it in the same place I found the Balmain.
> 
> View attachment 2961665
> 
> View attachment 2961666
> 
> View attachment 2961667



That is so pretty! Great find.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Not exactly a second-hand storefront, but I purchased my first item from this site called LikeTwice. It's like a preloved online store. it is a Coach briefcase/totebag style. After conversion, I got it for only $25 because first time buyers get 50% off. Thought it was a steal. I could never get something like this in Canada.


----------



## jamamcg

Got another tie to add to my collection. I usually only get designer ties, but this one caught my eye. It was £2.99.


----------



## Cc1213

Exciting day in the thrift world!

Tory Burch Revas - 4.99


Moschino Bag (tags still on) - 6.99


Ralph Lauren blazer - 5.99


Nanette Leopore blazer - 5.99


Thierry Mulger blazer (I LOVE this) - 6.99



The sad thing is that almost everything (except the bag and Nanette Leopore blazer) don't fit me, but I think many of these babies will make wonderful gifts for some of my friends and family. I really wish the TM blazer fit...the details are too cool!

Some other goodies which I left behind:

Kay Unger suit (I'll get this if its still there for the .99 sale 


Trina Turk top (had a stain...didn't want to risk it)


----------



## Tomsmom

Cool finds I'm sure your friends and family will be very happy


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is the lanvin jacket. Got it for 80% off was £640 and I paid £128  found it in the same place I found the Balmain.
> 
> View attachment 2961665
> 
> View attachment 2961666
> 
> View attachment 2961667


 THIS IS ABSOLUTELY Stunning


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG that Mugler is spectaular. And those shoulders... #idie



Cc1213 said:


> Exciting day in the thrift world!
> 
> Tory Burch Revas - 4.99
> View attachment 2963368
> 
> Moschino Bag (tags still on) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963370
> 
> Ralph Lauren blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963371
> 
> Nanette Leopore blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963372
> 
> Thierry Mulger blazer (I LOVE this) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963373
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that almost everything (except the bag and Nanette Leopore blazer) don't fit me, but I think many of these babies will make wonderful gifts for some of my friends and family. I really wish the TM blazer fit...the details are too cool!
> 
> Some other goodies which I left behind:
> 
> Kay Unger suit (I'll get this if its still there for the .99 sale
> View attachment 2963374
> 
> Trina Turk top (had a stain...didn't want to risk it)
> View attachment 2963376


----------



## magdalinka

Nice finds everyone, so much luck this spring. 
Found a few things myself. Gucci horsebit platform pumps $12, Bottega shoes $6, Tory new toiletry case $2


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Nice finds everyone, so much luck this spring.
> Found a few things myself. Gucci horsebit platform pumps $12, Bottega shoes $6, Tory new toiletry case $2
> View attachment 2963659




I NEED those gucci pumps. Also, nice work on the Bottega - that's one brand that I have yet to come across while thrifting (hopefully I do someday!)


----------



## nerimanna

hogan sneakers. i've heard of the brand but did not have any idea on pricing. this retails for euro338 and i got there for about $45


----------



## nerimanna

awesome!

(to magdalinka's)


----------



## nerimanna

such a unique jacket! - thierry mugler one


----------



## jamamcg

nerimanna said:


> hogan sneakers. i've heard of the brand but did not have any idea on pricing. this retails for euro338 and i got there for about $45




Karl lagerfeld collaborated with Hogan a few years ago.


----------



## alexmandi

Cc1213 said:


> Exciting day in the thrift world!
> 
> Tory Burch Revas - 4.99
> View attachment 2963368
> 
> Moschino Bag (tags still on) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963370
> 
> Ralph Lauren blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963371
> 
> Nanette Leopore blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963372
> 
> Thierry Mulger blazer (I LOVE this) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963373
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that almost everything (except the bag and Nanette Leopore blazer) don't fit me, but I think many of these babies will make wonderful gifts for some of my friends and family. I really wish the TM blazer fit...the details are too cool!
> 
> Some other goodies which I left behind:
> 
> Kay Unger suit (I'll get this if its still there for the .99 sale
> View attachment 2963374
> 
> Trina Turk top (had a stain...didn't want to risk it)
> View attachment 2963376


WOW!!!! What an awesome haul you got! I love thrifting! My daughter and I call it "treasure hunting"


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> Karl lagerfeld collaborated with Hogan a few years ago.


thanks for the trivia i did not know that  i will look that up. 

by the way had a typo error with my post. i only got them for $11 and not $45


----------



## mainguyen504

nerimanna said:


> thanks for the trivia i did not know that  i will look that up.
> 
> by the way had a typo error with my post. i only got them for $11 and not $45



Even better!!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Exciting day in the thrift world!
> 
> Tory Burch Revas - 4.99
> View attachment 2963368
> 
> Moschino Bag (tags still on) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963370
> 
> Ralph Lauren blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963371
> 
> Nanette Leopore blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963372
> 
> Thierry Mulger blazer (I LOVE this) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963373
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that almost everything (except the bag and Nanette Leopore blazer) don't fit me, but I think many of these babies will make wonderful gifts for some of my friends and family. I really wish the TM blazer fit...the details are too cool!
> 
> Some other goodies which I left behind:
> 
> Kay Unger suit (I'll get this if its still there for the .99 sale
> View attachment 2963374
> 
> Trina Turk top (had a stain...didn't want to risk it)
> View attachment 2963376


That Mugler is BAD in a good way!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Nice finds everyone, so much luck this spring.
> Found a few things myself. Gucci horsebit platform pumps $12, Bottega shoes $6, Tory new toiletry case $2
> View attachment 2963659


Magda! Awesome!!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Jprojectrunway said:


> Not exactly a second-hand storefront, but I purchased my first item from this site called LikeTwice. It's like a preloved online store. it is a Coach briefcase/totebag style. After conversion, I got it for only $25 because first time buyers get 50% off. Thought it was a steal. I could never get something like this in Canada.


 
That seems like an awesome deal for a workhorse bag you will get a lot of use out of!



jamamcg said:


> Got another tie to add to my collection. I usually only get designer ties, but this one caught my eye. It was £2.99.
> 
> View attachment 2963324
> 
> View attachment 2963325


 
Pretty! Very unique!



Cc1213 said:


> Exciting day in the thrift world!
> 
> Tory Burch Revas - 4.99
> View attachment 2963368
> 
> Moschino Bag (tags still on) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963370
> 
> Ralph Lauren blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963371
> 
> Nanette Leopore blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963372
> 
> Thierry Mulger blazer (I LOVE this) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963373
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that almost everything (except the bag and Nanette Leopore blazer) don't fit me, but I think many of these babies will make wonderful gifts for some of my friends and family. I really wish the TM blazer fit...the details are too cool!
> 
> Some other goodies which I left behind:
> 
> Kay Unger suit (I'll get this if its still there for the .99 sale
> View attachment 2963374
> 
> Trina Turk top (had a stain...didn't want to risk it)
> View attachment 2963376


 
Great haul! The Mugler jacket is amazing; glad I am not the only one finding his stuff. I adore 3/4 sleeves & animal prints, so I would have been all over that Nanette Lepore jacket!



magdalinka said:


> Nice finds everyone, so much luck this spring.
> Found a few things myself. Gucci horsebit platform pumps $12, Bottega shoes $6, Tory new toiletry case $2
> View attachment 2963659


 
Gucci & Bottega shoes....that is some top notch shopping! Woohoo!



nerimanna said:


> hogan sneakers. i've heard of the brand but did not have any idea on pricing. this retails for euro338 and i got there for about $45


 
Those are some pretty fancy designer sneakers! Now you can stylishly run after all the great deals!


----------



## LuxeDeb

The thrift gods have been so good to me!

Emilio Pucci top $20




Chanel blue jeans $20




Chanel blue jeans (the bottom 3rd is a jean within a jean. you can tighten them with the Chanel clasp, but the outside jean is not removeable)




Roberto Cavalli top $20. DVF wrap dress $5




Miu Miu wedges $25


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Does anybody knows how to delete pictures from google? When I post pictures on here from photobucket, it will save them on Google under my userid. It does not seem do that for anyone else except for me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.


"dead" What a great find!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.


Oh noooo, you found my Chanel! I want one....


----------



## Jessica_TFD

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.


 


Awesome!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> YES!


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.



Awesome !!!   I'm totally envious


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I think we all died of jealousy - amazing! 



2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.


----------



## Cc1213

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.




[emoji23] I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Who are our CA girls??? I know one or two of you are in Los Angeles! I bet there are going to be some AH-mazing deals on vintage designer items. If it wasn't a limit of 10 items per person I would hop a plane! Someone please go 


*Shop Rare Vintage at Goodwill SoCal's Once-in-a-Lifetime Sale on April 19th*

Taking place from 10am to 8pm, the landmark sale will feature "clothing collected by Goodwill Southern California over almost 100 years (our 100 year anniversary will be in 2016)," the nonprofit tells us. "The sale is a once in a lifetime, one day, one location only opportunity to purchase Victorian and hand beaded dresses from the early 1900's, frocks from the 50's, designer and one-of-a-kind knits from the 70's and much more. Over the years, Goodwill has curated thousands of iconic items including nearly 700 stunning hats and menswear."

http://la.racked.com/2015/4/10/8373169/goodwill-socal-vintage-sale


----------



## mizz_tiff

Went to Goodwill & found a Dior purse (don't know if it's real) for $12 & a pair of Seven jeans. Today I bought a Lacoste polo for $10 & the tag said retail $72 & it's brand new. I can't wait to wear it! 




I picked up this bag today too. It's not designer but I just love the rose gold hardware [emoji7]


----------



## soleilbrun

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.



 Congrats on such an awesome find!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Aww! Thank you ladies for your kind words. This board always makes me feel good about myself. I know it is real, but I paid to have it authenticated to cover my behind.


----------



## LexielLoveee

Congrats on the Chanel she's beautiful !!


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you everyone for your kind words 


LuxeDeb said:


> The thrift gods have been so good to me!
> 
> Emilio Pucci top $20
> View attachment 2964111
> View attachment 2964112
> 
> 
> Chanel blue jeans $20
> View attachment 2964113
> View attachment 2964114
> 
> 
> Chanel blue jeans (the bottom 3rd is a jean within a jean. you can tighten them with the Chanel clasp, but the outside jean is not removeable)
> View attachment 2964117
> View attachment 2964118
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli top $20. DVF wrap dress $5
> View attachment 2964119
> View attachment 2964120
> 
> 
> Miu Miu wedges $25
> View attachment 2964121


Gorgeous Pucci! And what a score on the Chanel and DVF.


2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.


 OMG find of the year!! Congratulations, you must be so thrilled.


----------



## jaws3

luxeDeb and 2goody--What state do the two of you live in?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

jaws3 said:


> luxeDeb and 2goody--What state do the two of you live in?



I live in Maryland.


----------



## nillacobain

I haven't posted here in ages (no time to shop with a 18months old) but I enjoyed all your finds!

Here's my latest (from ebay)
Prada small bag - I paid 5 &#8364; for it because it was dirty. I washed it and ruined it a bit esp. the corners but I glued them back. It will be perfect as make up/cell pouch in my bag.


----------



## nillacobain

I also got this Gucci small joy bag, on ebay as well


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I forgot to tell the quick story how I found this handbag.

My vehicle needs a catalytic converter and my father told me the night before he would be unable to repair it because the CAT will need to be welded. I was so upset because of course this meant I had to spend more money, but I understood he could not do it for me. So, the next day I went to a mechanic's shop that can repair it for me and happened to be in the same area of the ts.

This particular GW prices Manolos at $50 plus, I do not know how they missed this, but am thankful and grateful to Jesus they did.

I should have never found this bag because I really needed my sleep as I am currently working ten-hour shifts through a temp agency.


----------



## nerimanna

chanel earrings for $166... i love them!!! this is my first designer costume jewelry (for the price, i normally favor genuine fine jewelry but now i know i do not regret the purchase because they will get a lot of wear from me). they are from 1997 and i cannot believe how the gold tone is still so brilliant.


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> chanel earrings for $166... i love them!!! this is my first designer costume jewelry (for the price, i normally favor genuine fine jewelry but now i know i do not regret the purchase because they will get a lot of wear from me). they are from 1997 and i cannot believe how the gold tone is still so brilliant.


Stunning! And well worth it.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.



WOO HOO!! 
I got a chanel bag years ago for 13.99. Same scenario.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

KrissieNO.5 said:


> WOO HOO!!
> I got a chanel bag years ago for 13.99. Same scenario.



I kept on saying to myself, 'Don't scream!'

Did you keep yours?


----------



## ladyash

Cc1213 said:


> Exciting day in the thrift world!
> 
> Tory Burch Revas - 4.99
> View attachment 2963368
> 
> Moschino Bag (tags still on) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963370
> 
> Ralph Lauren blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963371
> 
> Nanette Leopore blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963372
> 
> Thierry Mulger blazer (I LOVE this) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963373
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that almost everything (except the bag and Nanette Leopore blazer) don't fit me, but I think many of these babies will make wonderful gifts for some of my friends and family. I really wish the TM blazer fit...the details are too cool!
> 
> Some other goodies which I left behind:
> 
> Kay Unger suit (I'll get this if its still there for the .99 sale
> View attachment 2963374
> 
> Trina Turk top (had a stain...didn't want to risk it)
> View attachment 2963376




OMG! That Thierry Mulger is so stunning. I'm in love.


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> chanel earrings for $166... i love them!!! this is my first designer costume jewelry (for the price, i normally favor genuine fine jewelry but now i know i do not regret the purchase because they will get a lot of wear from me). they are from 1997 and i cannot believe how the gold tone is still so brilliant.



Stunning and well worth the expense!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love them! You found them at consignment or thrift? I got my first Chanel jewelry last year and other than one of my bracelets breaking (they eventually refunded me) they are pieces that should last forever. Yours look amazing  - congrats!



nerimanna said:


> chanel earrings for $166... i love them!!! this is my first designer costume jewelry (for the price, i normally favor genuine fine jewelry but now i know i do not regret the purchase because they will get a lot of wear from me). they are from 1997 and i cannot believe how the gold tone is still so brilliant.


----------



## nerimanna

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love them! You found them at consignment or thrift? I got my first Chanel jewelry last year and other than one of my bracelets breaking (they eventually refunded me) they are pieces that should last forever. Yours look amazing  - congrats!


thank you! i bought it from online seller here in my country. i can't wait to get another one! chanel jewelry is very addicting  it's very rare though where i live -very few sell them so i don't think i can get one in thrift price


----------



## Tomsmom

nerimanna said:


> chanel earrings for $166... i love them!!! this is my first designer costume jewelry (for the price, i normally favor genuine fine jewelry but now i know i do not regret the purchase because they will get a lot of wear from me). they are from 1997 and i cannot believe how the gold tone is still so brilliant.



They are beautiful !


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Here are some pieces from my last few thrifting trips - 

I squealed with joy when I found this gold Missoni knit dress for $8! It's totally see-through so I need to find a slip for it.





Gingham is so on trend right now so when I spotted a woman squeezing into this Carolina Williamson taffeta gingham wrap dress and I patiently waited for her to put it down. If you show any interest they take it even if it doesn't fit. Love the crazy hip detail. I think it was $13. 





I was really excited when I found this Courreges 21 peacoat for $15 - I thought I found a vintage designer piece from the 60's until I googled it. It seems Courreges put out a more recent line just for the Japanese market. I still think it's worth something so I'm looking into it. Anyone know anything?





Last but not least, I'm a huge fan of Rachel Roy's designs - very chic and I always keep my eyes open for her at the Rack. Picked up this brand new blazer (no tags but the metal things were all still covered) for $15. Super flattering. Check out all the details


----------



## RiStylin

HI Ladies! I desperately need help finding a reputable vintage store or dealer for Chanel jewelry. I've received some fakes in the past and just want something beautiful but authentic. HELP!!


----------



## heymom

nerimanna said:


> chanel earrings for $166... i love them!!! this is my first designer costume jewelry (for the price, i normally favor genuine fine jewelry but now i know i do not regret the purchase because they will get a lot of wear from me). they are from 1997 and i cannot believe how the gold tone is still so brilliant.




Love them&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## magdalinka

TE=shoppinggalnyc;28411701]Here are some pieces from my last few thrifting trips - 

I squealed with joy when I found this gold Missoni knit dress for $8! It's totally see-through so I need to find a slip for it.


Gingham is so on trend right now so when I spotted a woman squeezing into this Carolina Williamson taffeta gingham wrap dress and I patiently waited for her to put it down. If you show any interest they take it even if it doesn't fit. Love the crazy hip detail. I think it was $13. 


I was really excited when I found this Courreges 21 peacoat for $15 - I thought I found a vintage designer piece from the 60's until I googled it. It seems Courreges put out a more recent line just for the Japanese market. I still think it's worth something so I'm looking into it. Anyone know anything?


Last but not least, I'm a huge fan of Rachel Roy's designs - very chic and I always keep my eyes open for her at the Rack. Picked up this brand new blazer (no tags but the metal things were all still covered) for $15. Super flattering. Check out all the details 

[/QUOTE]
You always find the best dresses, love how fun the gingham dress is.


----------



## jamamcg

Quite excited about my find today. Again it's a tie. No surprise there, but this one is by Jacques Fath. If you ever come across some of his stuff. Buy it. He was a french couturier. Same time as Dior and Balmain and Balenciaga and another thing that I love is that Coco Chanel personally hated him. I wrote my final uni dissertation about him. 
Paid £2.99 for the tie.


----------



## jaws3

[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jorton

Okay not secondhand or designer, sorry if this is not allowed but I was too excited! 
Topshop just started a sale this week and I went the second day. Was so surprised to find a bunch of stuff for £1 ($1.42)!

There were a bunch of the scarves that were £1. I guess since its spring now people decided to leave them but it was too cute to pass up. Even more shocked to find this amazing trendy hat was £1!

This whole lot cost me £4, the most expensive thing were the socks which were £2


----------



## heartoflove

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.




Ahhhhh I wanna see but for some reason your pics aren't loading!


----------



## LisaK026

2goodeyestoo said:


> I kept on saying to myself, 'Don't scream!'
> 
> Did you keep yours?


I went looking for the photo of the bag. Did someone take them down? I want to see it.


----------



## jamamcg

The pictures still show for me. Took some screen caps so you can see the bag.


----------



## authenticplease

jorton said:


> Okay not secondhand or designer, sorry if this is not allowed but I was too excited!
> Topshop just started a sale this week and I went the second day. Was so surprised to find a bunch of stuff for £1 ($1.42)!
> 
> There were a bunch of the scarves that were £1. I guess since its spring now people decided to leave them but it was too cute to pass up. Even more shocked to find this amazing trendy hat was £1!
> 
> This whole lot cost me £4, the most expensive thing were the socks which were £2



Sweet sale finds for certain.....they were even less than you could have thrifted them for


----------



## authenticplease

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Here are some pieces from my last few thrifting trips -
> 
> I squealed with joy when I found this gold Missoni knit dress for $8! It's totally see-through so I need to find a slip for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingham is so on trend right now so when I spotted a woman squeezing into this Carolina Williamson taffeta gingham wrap dress and I patiently waited for her to put it down. If you show any interest they take it even if it doesn't fit. Love the crazy hip detail. I think it was $13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG]



You find the best dresses!  I adore them both!!



jamamcg said:


> Quite excited about my find today. Again it's a tie. No surprise there, but this one is by Jacques Fath. If you ever come across some of his stuff. Buy it. He was a french couturier. Same time as Dior and Balmain and Balenciaga and another thing that I love is that Coco Chanel personally hated him. I wrote my final uni dissertation about him.
> Paid £2.99 for the tie.
> View attachment 2966323
> 
> View attachment 2966324
> 
> View attachment 2966325



So excited this tie found you......it is once again appreciated  and I appreciate the info and opportunity to add a 'new designer' to my mental list!


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> The pictures still show for me. Took some screen caps so you can see the bag.
> 
> View attachment 2966757
> 
> View attachment 2966758
> 
> View attachment 2966759


Thanks Jamamcg!
Nice Caviar Chanel. Awesome price. I paid $35 for my Thrift Store Chanel bag.


----------



## LisaK026

Cc1213 said:


> Exciting day in the thrift world!
> 
> Tory Burch Revas - 4.99
> View attachment 2963368
> 
> Moschino Bag (tags still on) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963370
> 
> Ralph Lauren blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963371
> 
> Nanette Leopore blazer - 5.99
> View attachment 2963372
> 
> Thierry Mulger blazer (I LOVE this) - 6.99
> View attachment 2963373
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that almost everything (except the bag and Nanette Leopore blazer) don't fit me, but I think many of these babies will make wonderful gifts for some of my friends and family. I really wish the TM blazer fit...the details are too cool!
> 
> Some other goodies which I left behind:
> 
> Kay Unger suit (I'll get this if its still there for the .99 sale
> View attachment 2963374
> 
> Trina Turk top (had a stain...didn't want to risk it)
> View attachment 2963376


WOW, just WOW. Totally love the Nanette Lepore jacket


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Oh noooo, you found my Chanel! I want one....


Oh, just be happy with all your Hermeses.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Oh noooo, you found my Chanel! I want one....


Oh, just be happy with all your Hermeses.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Sorry, I took the pic down so I could list over the way.

I just got the confirmation email it is authentic from Caroldiva.

Wheee


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Oh, just be happy with all your Hermeses.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Okay LisaK,


----------



## Myblackbag

LisaK026 said:


> I went looking for the photo of the bag. Did someone take them down? I want to see it.




Great find! The pictures aren't coming up for me either. Thanks for the screen shots Jamamcg!


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> chanel earrings for $166... i love them!!! this is my first designer costume jewelry (for the price, i normally favor genuine fine jewelry but now i know i do not regret the purchase because they will get a lot of wear from me). they are from 1997 and i cannot believe how the gold tone is still so brilliant.




These are breath taking! What lovely earrings


----------



## LisaK026

2goodeyestoo said:


> Sorry, I took the pic down so I could list over the way.
> 
> I just got the confirmation email it is authentic from Caroldiva.
> 
> Wheee


I could have told you that.


----------



## Myblackbag

2goodeyestoo said:


> I just got the confirmation email it is authentic from Caroldiva.
> 
> 
> 
> Wheee




Congrats!


----------



## nerimanna

went thrifting today got some guiseppe zanotti lorenz white sneaker wedges and jimmy choo kaci crystal embellished heels  US$ 8.50 each!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing! Who donates stuff like that???



nerimanna said:


> went thrifting today got some guiseppe zanotti lorenz white sneaker wedges and jimmy choo kaci crystal embellished heels  US$ 8.50 each!


----------



## nerimanna

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Amazing! Who donates stuff like that???


the uber rich! lol. i'm from the philippines and here we get a lot of items from abroad especially USA, Japan, Asia and Europe - in form of surplus, sample items, returns, discount garments, donations, etc. they come in boxes and are sold by the boxes/weight and bought by the thrift stores. thrift stores here are not the most glamorous place to shop (hot and some may say stinky) but bargain/treasure-hunters like me love to buy from them nonetheless


----------



## authenticplease

nerimanna said:


> went thrifting today got some guiseppe zanotti lorenz white sneaker wedges and jimmy choo kaci crystal embellished heels  US$ 8.50 each!




  what amazing finds!


----------



## jamamcg

Aaaaaaaah I just discovered a consignment store down near my grandmothers house. Unfortunately it was shut they had a valentino rock stud clutch and a ysl clutch in the window as well as a bulgari belt and a versace belt and a celine bracelet. I need to go back when it is open.


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> went thrifting today got some guiseppe zanotti lorenz white sneaker wedges and jimmy choo kaci crystal embellished heels  US$ 8.50 each!


Love the shoes, but the Choo's are outrageously gorgeous!


----------



## SouthTampa

nerimanna said:


> went thrifting today got some guiseppe zanotti lorenz white sneaker wedges and jimmy choo kaci crystal embellished heels  US$ 8.50 each!


Congrats!    Well done&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## jamamcg

I bought a old scrap book today. I don't have a clue of the age of it as there are victorian newspaper cartoons and 1960's cartoons and news clippings of King Edward VIII who was only king for one year 1936. 

It's in very poor condition, but I just had to have it. It was a bit pricy at £10.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

nerimanna said:


> went thrifting today got some guiseppe zanotti lorenz white sneaker wedges and jimmy choo kaci crystal embellished heels  US$ 8.50 each!



Wow!! Great score.


----------



## emilu

jamamcg said:


> I bought a old scrap book today. I don't have a clue of the age of it as there are victorian newspaper cartoons and 1960's cartoons and news clippings of King Edward VIII who was only king for one year 1936.
> 
> It's in very poor condition, but I just had to have it. It was a bit pricy at £10.
> 
> View attachment 2967626
> 
> View attachment 2967628
> 
> View attachment 2967630
> View attachment 2967633
> 
> View attachment 2967634
> 
> View attachment 2967637
> 
> View attachment 2967639




Wow. Neat. So cool to think someone may have been adding to it over several decades.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I bought a old scrap book today. I don't have a clue of the age of it as there are victorian newspaper cartoons and 1960's cartoons and news clippings of King Edward VIII who was only king for one year 1936.
> 
> It's in very poor condition, but I just had to have it. It was a bit pricy at £10.
> 
> View attachment 2967626
> 
> View attachment 2967628
> 
> View attachment 2967630
> View attachment 2967633
> 
> View attachment 2967634
> 
> View attachment 2967637
> 
> View attachment 2967639


That is just too awesome!


----------



## Raven3766

Finally found a Steiff bear and I believe it is autographed on the bottom.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150419_171134_zpsatd2ggo7.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Operasoprano1

I got vintage Pierre Balmain handbags four of them for $10 dollars each  (real leather). A designer rabbit fur jacket for $50 dollars that was normally $2,500! A Russian rabbit fur hat $10 dollars. A mink vintage full animal wrap $30, (three full animals in total) and a Coach bag for $40 dollars that was well used. 

That was my shopping trip for the day! I did very well. 

Won't post any photos because it seems most people aren't interested in what I posted last time, so there is no reason to post again.


----------



## jamamcg

Operasoprano1 said:


> I got vintage Pierre Balmain handbags four of them for $10 dollars each  (real leather). A designer rabbit fur jacket for $50 dollars that was normally $2,500! A Russian rabbit fur hat $10 dollars. A mink vintage full animal wrap $30, (three full animals in total) and a Coach bag for $40 dollars that was well used.
> 
> That was my shopping trip for the day! I did very well.
> 
> Won't post any photos because it seems most people aren't interested in what I posted last time, so there is no reason to post again.




I very much want to see those Balmain bags. I have posted many times on here and been passed by so don't take it too heart.


----------



## elvisgurly

heartoflove said:


> Ahhhhh I wanna see but for some reason your pics aren't loading!



Me too.


----------



## Leto

Operasoprano1 said:


> I got vintage Pierre Balmain handbags four of them for $10 dollars each  (real leather). A designer rabbit fur jacket for $50 dollars that was normally $2,500! A Russian rabbit fur hat $10 dollars. A mink vintage full animal wrap $30, (three full animals in total) and a Coach bag for $40 dollars that was well used.
> 
> That was my shopping trip for the day! I did very well.
> 
> Won't post any photos because it seems most people aren't interested in what I posted last time, so there is no reason to post again.




I know what you mean, I felt the same way before. Please post pictures, I would love to see your finds!


----------



## Raven3766

Operasoprano1 said:


> I got vintage Pierre Balmain handbags four of them for $10 dollars each  (real leather). A designer rabbit fur jacket for $50 dollars that was normally $2,500! A Russian rabbit fur hat $10 dollars. A mink vintage full animal wrap $30, (three full animals in total) and a Coach bag for $40 dollars that was well used.
> 
> That was my shopping trip for the day! I did very well.
> 
> Won't post any photos because it seems most people aren't interested in what I posted last time, so there is no reason to post again.


Sometimes I don't say anything due to being exhausted from work. I love when I can relax for a brief moment and find peace viewing all of the wonderful finds. Your finds are as special as anyone else's.


----------



## chowlover2

Operasoprano1 said:


> I got vintage Pierre Balmain handbags four of them for $10 dollars each  (real leather). A designer rabbit fur jacket for $50 dollars that was normally $2,500! A Russian rabbit fur hat $10 dollars. A mink vintage full animal wrap $30, (three full animals in total) and a Coach bag for $40 dollars that was well used.
> 
> That was my shopping trip for the day! I did very well.
> 
> Won't post any photos because it seems most people aren't interested in what I posted last time, so there is no reason to post again.



Please post pics!


----------



## Raven3766

I don't usually go out on Sunday's, but I did today and found St. John white enamel clip earrings and Sterling silver gold plated Stephen Dweck clips. ($2.99 each)
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150419_211712_zpsjlxv1i1q.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Operasoprano1 said:


> I got vintage Pierre Balmain handbags four of them for $10 dollars each  (real leather). A designer rabbit fur jacket for $50 dollars that was normally $2,500! A Russian rabbit fur hat $10 dollars. A mink vintage full animal wrap $30, (three full animals in total) and a Coach bag for $40 dollars that was well used.
> 
> That was my shopping trip for the day! I did very well.
> 
> Won't post any photos because it seems most people aren't interested in what I posted last time, so there is no reason to post again.



I broke my right ankle March 16 and am stuck at home unable to drive. I have to get my shopping fix through your posts. Please share.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Operasoprano1 said:


> I got vintage Pierre Balmain handbags four of them for $10 dollars each  (real leather). A designer rabbit fur jacket for $50 dollars that was normally $2,500! A Russian rabbit fur hat $10 dollars. A mink vintage full animal wrap $30, (three full animals in total) and a Coach bag for $40 dollars that was well used.
> 
> That was my shopping trip for the day! I did very well.
> 
> Won't post any photos because it seems most people aren't interested in what I posted last time, so there is no reason to post again.




I often forget to comment on peoples posts but I LOVE seeing everyone's finds. It's also really great to see what everyone gets excited about thrifting. For example I get excited when I thrift hand made ceramic mugs as I dabble with pottery. Everyone finds such different treasures


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.


 
Such a sweet vintage piece! Reminds me of my first Chanel bag!



mizz_tiff said:


> View attachment 2964483
> 
> 
> Went to Goodwill & found a Dior purse (don't know if it's real) for $12 & a pair of Seven jeans. Today I bought a Lacoste polo for $10 & the tag said retail $72 & it's brand new. I can't wait to wear it!
> 
> View attachment 2964492
> 
> 
> I picked up this bag today too. It's not designer but I just love the rose gold hardware [emoji7]


 
 Great haul!



jaws3 said:


> luxeDeb and 2goody--What state do the two of you live in?


 
I'm in Texas!



nillacobain said:


> I haven't posted here in ages (no time to shop with a 18months old) but I enjoyed all your finds!
> 
> Here's my latest (from ebay)
> Prada small bag - I paid 5  for it because it was dirty. I washed it and ruined it a bit esp. the corners but I glued them back. It will be perfect as make up/cell pouch in my bag.


 
Soo pretty! Love the pink!



nillacobain said:


> I also got this Gucci small joy bag, on ebay as well


 
Nice! It looks like it is in great condition!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> went thrifting today got some guiseppe zanotti lorenz white sneaker wedges and jimmy choo kaci crystal embellished heels  US$ 8.50 each!


 
Wow, both are fabulous! I really love the high heel Giuseppe Zanottis!



jorton said:


> Okay not secondhand or designer, sorry if this is not allowed but I was too excited!
> Topshop just started a sale this week and I went the second day. Was so surprised to find a bunch of stuff for £1 ($1.42)!
> 
> There were a bunch of the scarves that were £1. I guess since its spring now people decided to leave them but it was too cute to pass up. Even more shocked to find this amazing trendy hat was £1!
> 
> This whole lot cost me £4, the most expensive thing were the socks which were £2


 
Love it! Top Shop has great stuff for such modest prices, but you took it to a whole new level!



nerimanna said:


> chanel earrings for $166... i love them!!! this is my first designer costume jewelry (for the price, i normally favor genuine fine jewelry but now i know i do not regret the purchase because they will get a lot of wear from me). they are from 1997 and i cannot believe how the gold tone is still so brilliant.


 
Gorgeous Chanel earrings & a great price! Their goldtone holds up amazingly well. As someone who has collected Chanel jewelry for many years, the only pieces to watch out for are the pearl pieces. The "pearl overlay" tends to flake off. Although that is an easy fix with matching pearl nail polish.




shoppinggalnyc said:


> Here are some pieces from my last few thrifting trips -
> 
> I squealed with joy when I found this gold Missoni knit dress for $8! It's totally see-through so I need to find a slip for it.
> Gingham is so on trend right now so when I spotted a woman squeezing into this Carolina Williamson taffeta gingham wrap dress and I patiently waited for her to put it down. If you show any interest they take it even if it doesn't fit. Love the crazy hip detail. I think it was $13.
> I was really excited when I found this Courreges 21 peacoat for $15 - I thought I found a vintage designer piece from the 60's until I googled it. It seems Courreges put out a more recent line just for the Japanese market. I still think it's worth something so I'm looking into it. Anyone know anything?
> Last but not least, I'm a huge fan of Rachel Roy's designs - very chic and I always keep my eyes open for her at the Rack. Picked up this brand new blazer (no tags but the metal things were all still covered) for $15. Super flattering. Check out all the details


 
I squeal with joy whenever I see most of your finds! You know I am dying over the gold M Missoni dress. The gingham dress has the cutest flared hips & what a find on that Courreges 21 peacoat!



RiStylin said:


> HI Ladies! I desperately need help finding a reputable vintage store or dealer for Chanel jewelry. I've received some fakes in the past and just want something beautiful but authentic. HELP!!


 
Have you tried going thru a website that guarantees authenticity like Portero Luxury?



jamamcg said:


> Quite excited about my find today. Again it's a tie. No surprise there, but this one is by Jacques Fath. If you ever come across some of his stuff. Buy it. He was a french couturier. Same time as Dior and Balmain and Balenciaga and another thing that I love is that Coco Chanel personally hated him. I wrote my final uni dissertation about him.
> Paid £2.99 for the tie.
> View attachment 2966323
> 
> View attachment 2966324
> 
> View attachment 2966325


 
Love it! What a great find!  I have a special piece from when they tried to resurrect his "house" in the late 90s. That may be when this was from. They also resurrected his first perfume Fath de Fath in the 90s & it is still one of my favorites.  I would love to find some original Jacques Fath clothing.


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, both are fabulous! I really love the high heel Giuseppe Zanottis!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! Top Shop has great stuff for such modest prices, but you took it to a whole new level!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Chanel earrings & a great price! Their goldtone holds up amazingly well. As someone who has collected Chanel jewelry for many years, the only pieces to watch out for are the pearl pieces. The "pearl overlay" tends to flake off. Although that is an easy fix with matching pearl nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I squeal with joy whenever I see most of your finds! You know I am dying over the gold M Missoni dress. The gingham dress has the cutest flared hips & what a find on that Courreges 21 peacoat!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried going thru a website that guarantees authenticity like Portero Luxury?
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! What a great find!  I have a special piece from when they tried to resurrect his "house" in the late 90s. That may be when this was from. They also resurrected his first perfume Fath de Fath in the 90s & it is still one of my favorites.  I would love to find some original Jacques Fath clothing.




Yeah I looked up a bit more on the history once I got home. It's from the 90's.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Aaaaaaaah I just discovered a consignment store down near my grandmothers house. Unfortunately it was shut they had a valentino rock stud clutch and a ysl clutch in the window as well as a bulgari belt and a versace belt and a celine bracelet. I need to go back when it is open.


 
I want to know the results! Details, details!



jamamcg said:


> I bought a old scrap book today. I don't have a clue of the age of it as there are victorian newspaper cartoons and 1960's cartoons and news clippings of King Edward VIII who was only king for one year 1936.
> 
> It's in very poor condition, but I just had to have it. It was a bit pricy at £10.
> 
> View attachment 2967626
> 
> View attachment 2967628
> 
> View attachment 2967630
> View attachment 2967633
> 
> View attachment 2967634
> 
> View attachment 2967637
> 
> View attachment 2967639


 
Wow, this is really incredible!



Raven3766 said:


> Finally found a Steiff bear and I believe it is autographed on the bottom.


 
Awww, sweet find!



Raven3766 said:


> I don't usually go out on Sunday's, but I did today and found St. John white enamel clip earrings and Sterling silver gold plated Stephen Dweck clips. ($2.99 each)


 
Gosh, you have a good eye for jewelry! Nice job!



Operasoprano1 said:


> I got vintage Pierre Balmain handbags four of them for $10 dollars each  (real leather). A designer rabbit fur jacket for $50 dollars that was normally $2,500! A Russian rabbit fur hat $10 dollars. A mink vintage full animal wrap $30, (three full animals in total) and a Coach bag for $40 dollars that was well used.
> 
> That was my shopping trip for the day! I did very well.
> 
> Won't post any photos because it seems most people aren't interested in what I posted last time, so there is no reason to post again.


 
I wanna see! I think you have fabulous taste!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Lookie, lookie what I got yesterday! Crazy comfortbale LV mules~

Louis Vuitton multicolor mules (love the hidden heel/mule combo). Original retail $800 & I got them for $59.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Lookie, lookie what I got yesterday! Crazy comfortbale LV mules~
> 
> Louis Vuitton multicolor mules (love the hidden heel/mule combo). Original retail $800 & I got them for $59.
> 
> View attachment 2968716
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968717
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968718


Wow! Those are pretty!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Lookie, lookie what I got yesterday! Crazy comfortbale LV mules~
> 
> Louis Vuitton multicolor mules (love the hidden heel/mule combo). Original retail $800 & I got them for $59.
> 
> View attachment 2968716
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968717
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968718


amazing price for LV! i adore LV shoes!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, both are fabulous! I really love the high heel Giuseppe Zanottis!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! Top Shop has great stuff for such modest prices, but you took it to a whole new level!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Chanel earrings & a great price! Their goldtone holds up amazingly well. As someone who has collected Chanel jewelry for many years, the only pieces to watch out for are the pearl pieces. The "pearl overlay" tends to flake off. Although that is an easy fix with matching pearl nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I squeal with joy whenever I see most of your finds! You know I am dying over the gold M Missoni dress. The gingham dress has the cutest flared hips & what a find on that Courreges 21 peacoat!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried going thru a website that guarantees authenticity like Portero Luxury?
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! What a great find!  I have a special piece from when they tried to resurrect his "house" in the late 90s. That may be when this was from. They also resurrected his first perfume Fath de Fath in the 90s & it is still one of my favorites.  I would love to find some original Jacques Fath clothing.


thanks for the tip on the chanel pearl jewelry! came in at a good time, i was just eyeing another earrings with pearls and i've only started learning  i can really count on knowledgeable fellow tpfers for great advice!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> I want to know the results! Details, details!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is really incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, sweet find!
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, you have a good eye for jewelry! Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see! I think you have fabulous taste!




The best stuff was in the window. And it was all womenswear. Spotted some prada balenciaga moschino and stella McCartney clothing, but nothing exciting. And some Roberto cavalli stuff 












I got the celine leather bracelet.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

2goodeyestoo said:


> I kept on saying to myself, 'Don't scream!'
> 
> Did you keep yours?



Haha I was holding my breath about to float in the air, I know the feeling.

Yes, I kept it and I still use it!


----------



## jamamcg

Some more pieces that I picked up while down at my grans. 



Book from 1929 with a description dated 1933. 





Madame de pompadour by Nancy Mitford. One of the infamous Mitford sisters. 



A book on the treasures to Tutankhamen



And two art nouveau tiles they are more of a rich green colour rather than the blue tint that shows in the photo


----------



## hannah.hewi.

jamamcg said:


> Some more pieces that I picked up while down at my grans.
> 
> View attachment 2970032
> 
> Book from 1929 with a description dated 1933.



I got chills reading that  So fascinating finding snapshots of people's lives from long ago.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> The best stuff was in the window. And it was all womenswear. Spotted some prada balenciaga moschino and stella McCartney clothing, but nothing exciting. And some Roberto cavalli stuff
> 
> View attachment 2969826
> 
> View attachment 2969827
> 
> View attachment 2969828
> 
> View attachment 2969830
> 
> View attachment 2969831
> 
> 
> I got the celine leather bracelet.


Jama you hit the mother load! Wow!


----------



## mizz_tiff

Went shopping with my mom Sunday & bought a Cynthia Rowley top & True Religion shorts.


----------



## Operasoprano1

This one has a dent in it. They had it laying on the floor. They didn't know what they had. I got all of them for $10 dollars. Pierre Balmain vintage. 




Piel de fe colleccion rabbit fur and pig leather jacket got it for $50 dollars and it seems to be worth at least $2,500 seems to be runway collection because I found one online being sold that was blue. 



Russian trapper rabbit fur hat, $10 dollars. 

All of this seems to be vintage. I'll post the full animal pelts when I get home. The coach isn't vintage and isn't worth showing. I'll post one when I get a better one second hand.


----------



## nerimanna

Operasoprano1 said:


> View attachment 2971273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971277
> 
> 
> This one has a dent in it. They had it laying on the floor. They didn't know what they had. I got all of them for $10 dollars. Pierre Balmain vintage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971279
> 
> Piel de fe colleccion rabbit fur and pig leather jacket got it for $50 dollars and it seems to be worth at least $2,500 seems to be runway collection because I found one online being sold that was blue.
> 
> View attachment 2971283
> 
> Russian trapper rabbit fur hat, $10 dollars.
> 
> All of this seems to be vintage. I'll post the full animal pelts when I get home. The coach isn't vintage and isn't worth showing. I'll post one when I get a better one second hand.


ooooooh the fur looks so luxe! i wish we had a cold season so i can wear fur (second hand for me for personal reasons) but all we get here is tropical heat.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

After hunting for Lilly for Target items without much success I headed to thrift and lookie what I found!!!







It's from their Jubilee collection, designed by Brooke Sheilds and it retailed for around $270 - and I got mine for $15!






Who needs overpriced Lilly for Target when you can buy the real deal for less?


----------



## Operasoprano1

shoppinggalnyc said:


> After hunting for Lilly for Target items without much success I headed to thrift and lookie what I found!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from their Jubilee collection, designed by Brooke Sheilds and it retailed for around $270 - and I got mine for $15!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs overpriced Lilly for Target when you can buy the real deal for less?




Lilly for Target was a disaster! It's not even worth trying! You're so right! 

Die hard fans need to realize you can get it for less!


----------



## jamamcg

shoppinggalnyc said:


> After hunting for Lilly for Target items without much success I headed to thrift and lookie what I found!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from their Jubilee collection, designed by Brooke Sheilds and it retailed for around $270 - and I got mine for $15!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs overpriced Lilly for Target when you can buy the real deal for less?




Haha the same thing happened to me I was in the US for the Missoni for target launch I really wanted one of the sweaters, but showed up too late and they were all sold out. I ended up finding a real Missoni sweater in Decades


----------



## jamamcg

Operasoprano1 said:


> View attachment 2971273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971277
> 
> 
> This one has a dent in it. They had it laying on the floor. They didn't know what they had. I got all of them for $10 dollars. Pierre Balmain vintage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971279
> 
> Piel de fe colleccion rabbit fur and pig leather jacket got it for $50 dollars and it seems to be worth at least $2,500 seems to be runway collection because I found one online being sold that was blue.
> 
> View attachment 2971283
> 
> Russian trapper rabbit fur hat, $10 dollars.
> 
> All of this seems to be vintage. I'll post the full animal pelts when I get home. The coach isn't vintage and isn't worth showing. I'll post one when I get a better one second hand.




I want to find some vintage Balmain now. Love the fur hat I have a few of them


----------



## jamamcg

Ok so here is the last of my finds from down at my grans. 





Montana by Claude Montana tie. I really like the print. 
It was £3 

And I just had to buy this. It is so hideous, but it's the first time I have ever found this brand. 






It's by Jean Charles De Castelbajac. He is the french Jeremy Scott. He was Jeremy Scott before Jeremy Scott. Had to have it. Also it was reduced to £9, the vintage store didn't know what they had as his stuff is quite expensive.


----------



## Tomsmom

Operasoprano1 said:


> View attachment 2971273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971277
> 
> 
> This one has a dent in it. They had it laying on the floor. They didn't know what they had. I got all of them for $10 dollars. Pierre Balmain vintage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971279
> 
> Piel de fe colleccion rabbit fur and pig leather jacket got it for $50 dollars and it seems to be worth at least $2,500 seems to be runway collection because I found one online being sold that was blue.
> 
> View attachment 2971283
> 
> Russian trapper rabbit fur hat, $10 dollars.
> 
> All of this seems to be vintage. I'll post the full animal pelts when I get home. The coach isn't vintage and isn't worth showing. I'll post one when I get a better one second hand.



Love the bags!


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> After hunting for Lilly for Target items without much success I headed to thrift and lookie what I found!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from their Jubilee collection, designed by Brooke Sheilds and it retailed for around $270 - and I got mine for $15!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs overpriced Lilly for Target when you can buy the real deal for less?



Awesome, I love that you found it!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

So true! 



Operasoprano1 said:


> Lilly for Target was a disaster! It's not even worth trying! You're so right!
> 
> Die hard fans need to realize you can get it for less!



I actually did well with Missoni and got a bunch for 90% off  This Lilly collab is madness!



jamamcg said:


> Haha the same thing happened to me I was in the US for the Missoni for target launch I really wanted one of the sweaters, but showed up too late and they were all sold out. I ended up finding a real Missoni sweater in Decades



Thanks!



Tomsmom said:


> Awesome, I love that you found it!


----------



## chowlover2

Operasoprano1 said:


> View attachment 2971273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971277
> 
> 
> This one has a dent in it. They had it laying on the floor. They didn't know what they had. I got all of them for $10 dollars. Pierre Balmain vintage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971279
> 
> Piel de fe colleccion rabbit fur and pig leather jacket got it for $50 dollars and it seems to be worth at least $2,500 seems to be runway collection because I found one online being sold that was blue.
> 
> View attachment 2971283
> 
> Russian trapper rabbit fur hat, $10 dollars.
> 
> All of this seems to be vintage. I'll post the full animal pelts when I get home. The coach isn't vintage and isn't worth showing. I'll post one when I get a better one second hand.


Great finds! I wish I had that coat and hat this past winter, it was freezing in PA.


----------



## Raven3766

Operasoprano1 said:


> View attachment 2971273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971277
> 
> 
> This one has a dent in it. They had it laying on the floor. They didn't know what they had. I got all of them for $10 dollars. Pierre Balmain vintage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971279
> 
> Piel de fe colleccion rabbit fur and pig leather jacket got it for $50 dollars and it seems to be worth at least $2,500 seems to be runway collection because I found one online being sold that was blue.
> 
> View attachment 2971283
> 
> Russian trapper rabbit fur hat, $10 dollars.
> 
> All of this seems to be vintage. I'll post the full animal pelts when I get home. The coach isn't vintage and isn't worth showing. I'll post one when I get a better one second hand.


Coat is awesome! Love the Pierre Balmain handbag, what a deal!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> The best stuff was in the window. And it was all womenswear. Spotted some prada balenciaga moschino and stella McCartney clothing, but nothing exciting. And some Roberto cavalli stuff
> 
> View attachment 2969826
> 
> View attachment 2969827
> 
> View attachment 2969828
> 
> View attachment 2969830
> 
> View attachment 2969831
> 
> 
> I got the celine leather bracelet.


 
The Celine bracelet is a handsome piece! What did you think of the prices? I try to go to London once a year, but the US dollar does not go far there. I might be doing some major shopping in countries that use the euro this year though~



jamamcg said:


> Some more pieces that I picked up while down at my grans.
> 
> View attachment 2970032
> 
> Book from 1929 with a description dated 1933.
> 
> View attachment 2970034
> 
> View attachment 2970036
> 
> Madame de pompadour by Nancy Mitford. One of the infamous Mitford sisters.
> 
> View attachment 2970038
> 
> A book on the treasures to Tutankhamen
> View attachment 2970039
> 
> 
> And two art nouveau tiles they are more of a rich green colour rather than the blue tint that shows in the photo
> View attachment 2970041


 
You have a fantastic collection of treasures going! I love, love the art nouveau tiles!



mizz_tiff said:


> Went shopping with my mom Sunday & bought a Cynthia Rowley top & True Religion shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971104


 
Great summer outfit!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> i have next week to decide whether i should get this or not - i like the design very much (the black bow and chunky chain links are classic and the cc logo charms are just adorable) but i don't know if i have a good deal here - $225 for the necklace? since i'm a newbie with chanel jewelry, and have only skimmed ebay for pricing, i think it's a fair price but i really don't know for sure! anyone care to chime in? @luxedeb you are a chanel jewelry collector, what do you think?


 
You should totally buy it! I like it more every time I look at it. The price is a steal. It would be $1000 or more on the secondary market. I will worn you, especially if you are petite, it is going to be heavy. So, with that in mind, you may not wear it as much as you think. If you get it & change your mind you know who to contact. lol. It is a great piece & I would have paid that without blinking!




Operasoprano1 said:


> View attachment 2971273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971277
> 
> 
> This one has a dent in it. They had it laying on the floor. They didn't know what they had. I got all of them for $10 dollars. Pierre Balmain vintage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971279
> 
> Piel de fe colleccion rabbit fur and pig leather jacket got it for $50 dollars and it seems to be worth at least $2,500 seems to be runway collection because I found one online being sold that was blue.
> 
> View attachment 2971283
> 
> Russian trapper rabbit fur hat, $10 dollars.
> 
> All of this seems to be vintage. I'll post the full animal pelts when I get home. The coach isn't vintage and isn't worth showing. I'll post one when I get a better one second hand.


 
Wow, you had a great outing! The Balmain bags are really nice....and 3...score! The jacket is gorgeous & a fantastic price. I am totally in love with the russian trapper hat. It looks so luxurious! My favorite hat, the one I break out when it is really cold, is a mink russian trapper hat. The fact that it can cover your head, neck & ears is just the best when it is cold.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> After hunting for Lilly for Target items without much success I headed to thrift and lookie what I found!!!
> 
> It's from their Jubilee collection, designed by Brooke Sheilds and it retailed for around $270 - and I got mine for $15!
> 
> Who needs overpriced Lilly for Target when you can buy the real deal for less?


 
So cute! I skipped the whole Lilly for Target to do. I agree. Why buy the cheaper junk that everybody will be wearing when you can find the real thing? And at a better price!



jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is the last of my finds from down at my grans.
> 
> View attachment 2971398
> 
> View attachment 2971399
> 
> Montana by Claude Montana tie. I really like the print.
> It was £3
> 
> And I just had to buy this. It is so hideous, but it's the first time I have ever found this brand.
> 
> View attachment 2971400
> 
> View attachment 2971401
> 
> 
> It's by Jean Charles De Castelbajac. He is the french Jeremy Scott. He was Jeremy Scott before Jeremy Scott. Had to have it. Also it was reduced to £9, the vintage store didn't know what they had as his stuff is quite expensive.


 
Fun finds! We do love our designers!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Derek Lam & other fab finds!

Red Valentino silk/cashmere top $20. Derek Lam silk top $20




Derek Lam silk dress (simple, but I can wear some cute cardis with it) $20




Derek Lam sequin dress $20




Andrew Gn wool/cashmere skirt $5


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Derek Lam & other fab finds!
> 
> Red Valentino silk/cashmere top $20. Derek Lam silk top $20
> View attachment 2972272
> View attachment 2972273
> 
> 
> Derek Lam silk dress (simple, but I can wear some cute cardis with it) $20
> View attachment 2972274
> View attachment 2972275
> 
> 
> Derek Lam sequin dress $20
> View attachment 2972276
> View attachment 2972277
> 
> 
> Andrew Gn wool/cashmere skirt $5
> View attachment 2972278
> View attachment 2972279


thank you for the advice luxedeb!  really do like it and now that i know it's a deal price, will definitely get it.

awesome derek lam finds by the way. that yellow drape top is so classy!


----------



## kdviloria29

Bought this Rebecca Minkoff swing double chain bag for only $20! No flaws or defects.. In good condition. searched online and it retaila for $350.. Good enough for me


----------



## kdviloria29

Leather Longchamp bag for only $50.. Retails for $800-900 &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

kdviloria29 said:


> Bought this Rebecca Minkoff swing double chain bag for only $20! No flaws or defects.. In good condition. searched online and it retaila for $350.. Good enough for me





kdviloria29 said:


> Leather Longchamp bag for only $50.. Retails for $800-900 &#10084;&#65039;



Great finds!


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> Some more pieces that I picked up while down at my grans.
> 
> View attachment 2970032
> 
> Book from 1929 with a description dated 1933.
> 
> View attachment 2970034
> 
> View attachment 2970036
> 
> Madame de pompadour by Nancy Mitford. One of the infamous Mitford sisters.
> 
> View attachment 2970038
> 
> A book on the treasures to Tutankhamen
> View attachment 2970039
> 
> 
> And two art nouveau tiles they are more of a rich green colour rather than the blue tint that shows in the photo
> View attachment 2970041


LOVE the tile!


----------



## magdalinka

Operasoprano1 said:


> View attachment 2971273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971277
> 
> 
> This one has a dent in it. They had it laying on the floor. They didn't know what they had. I got all of them for $10 dollars. Pierre Balmain vintage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971279
> 
> Piel de fe colleccion rabbit fur and pig leather jacket got it for $50 dollars and it seems to be worth at least $2,500 seems to be runway collection because I found one online being sold that was blue.
> 
> View attachment 2971283
> 
> Russian trapper rabbit fur hat, $10 dollars.
> 
> All of this seems to be vintage. I'll post the full animal pelts when I get home. The coach isn't vintage and isn't worth showing. I'll post one when I get a better one second hand.


Wow, it was raining Balmain for you. Great find on that jacket, too. Super fancy!


shoppinggalnyc said:


> After hunting for Lilly for Target items without much success I headed to thrift and lookie what I found!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's from their Jubilee collection, designed by Brooke Sheilds and it retailed for around $270 - and I got mine for $15!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs overpriced Lilly for Target when you can buy the real deal for less?


What a gorgeous dress, don't you love it when things just work out like this? 


LuxeDeb said:


> Derek Lam & other fab finds!
> 
> Red Valentino silk/cashmere top $20. Derek Lam silk top $20
> View attachment 2972272
> View attachment 2972273
> 
> 
> Derek Lam silk dress (simple, but I can wear some cute cardis with it) $20
> View attachment 2972274
> View attachment 2972275
> 
> 
> Derek Lam sequin dress $20
> View attachment 2972276
> View attachment 2972277
> 
> 
> Andrew Gn wool/cashmere skirt $5
> View attachment 2972278
> View attachment 2972279


Gorgeous! Love all your flowy silky tops. 
xxx


kdviloria29 said:


> Bought this Rebecca Minkoff swing double chain bag for only $20! No flaws or defects.. In good condition. searched online and it retaila for $350.. Good enough for me


Love your little RM, great find. One of her most recognizable styles. 


kdviloria29 said:


> Leather Longchamp bag for only $50.. Retails for $800-900 &#10084;&#65039;


This is so cool. SOmeone found the same Longchamp a few pages back. What a coincidence.


----------



## magdalinka

kdviloria29 said:


> Leather Longchamp bag for only $50.. Retails for $800-900 &#10084;&#65039;


http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28385134&postcount=6013

How strange


----------



## jamamcg

kcf68 said:


> I will have it checked!




Can't find your other post where you mentioned it, but I would love to see your 100 strong bag collection or have you posted it on another thread that I could see it.


----------



## kcf68

Jama,
Headed to Spain wiil have to post some time!   Yes I have about 100 different handbags!  Mostly vintage and some purchased and some thrifted!  ShoppinggalNYC has me wondering and did some research on Bal bags and will have to compare my real bag to the Thrifted find again!  Will have to do it when I get back!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> The Celine bracelet is a handsome piece! What did you think of the prices? I try to go to London once a year, but the US dollar does not go far there. I might be doing some major shopping in countries that use the euro this year though~
> 
> 
> 
> You have a fantastic collection of treasures going! I love, love the art nouveau tiles!
> 
> 
> 
> Great summer outfit!




Forgot to reply to you. The prices seemed ok I didn't look at the prices of everything though. The versace belt was £69. There was a temperley bag priced at £220 and the clothing was anywhere between £40-£500. 

Yeah that's the bad thing about the currency conversion the dollar is quite week against the pound   That's why I love thrifting in the US as my money goes further and then when I convert it back to pounds it's an even better bargain . The euro is quite similar to the pound it's almost 1:1. But also to remember London is an expensive city  it's a billionaires playground focused on new money. If only you could all see the different documentaries about london it's crazy an example was "Meet the Russians " about all the Russian billionaires that moved to London.


----------



## lotus_elise

Operasoprano1 said:


> View attachment 2971273
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2971277
> 
> 
> This one has a dent in it. They had it laying on the floor. They didn't know what they had. I got all of them for $10 dollars. Pierre Balmain vintage.




Great find on the Balmain bags! That second one looks especially yummy.


----------



## authenticplease

Thrifted art and vase.....snowball bush flowers from garden.  Urns were an estate sale find long ago. I love this time of year!


----------



## Jprojectrunway

kdviloria29 said:


> Bought this Rebecca Minkoff swing double chain bag for only $20! No flaws or defects.. In good condition. searched online and it retaila for $350.. Good enough for me



Wow! Great bag, great steal.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is the last of my finds from down at my grans.
> 
> View attachment 2971398
> 
> View attachment 2971399
> 
> Montana by Claude Montana tie. I really like the print.
> It was £3
> 
> And I just had to buy this. It is so hideous, but it's the first time I have ever found this brand.
> 
> View attachment 2971400
> 
> View attachment 2971401
> 
> 
> It's by Jean Charles De Castelbajac. He is the french Jeremy Scott. He was Jeremy Scott before Jeremy Scott. Had to have it. Also it was reduced to £9, the vintage store didn't know what they had as his stuff is quite expensive.



Whoa! Claude Montana! That's a blast from the past. I used to love his perfume and remember visiting his store in Paris when I was a teenager on vacation with my family.


----------



## jamamcg

JetSetGo! said:


> Whoa! Claude Montana! That's a blast from the past. I used to love his perfume and remember visiting his store in Paris when I was a teenager on vacation with my family.




I done some research on him when I got the tie and I was quite surprised to find out that he nearly bankrupted the House of Lanvin as his designs didn't sell when he was head designer.


----------



## JetSetGo!

jamamcg said:


> I done some research on him when I got the tie and I was quite surprised to find out that he nearly bankrupted the House of Lanvin as his designs didn't sell when he was head designer.



Interesting! I had no idea. But, it's true, I'd never heard of Lanvin in the 80s!


----------



## chowlover2

authenticplease said:


> Thrifted art and vase.....snowball bush flowers from garden.  Urns were an estate sale find long ago. I love this time of year!
> 
> View attachment 2974255



I love that pic!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Ohhhh I LOVE this thread!!!! 


So, here is what I have bought lately 

I've been dying to share these deals 
I LOVE finding a good deal.. 

OK Let's start with the Full length Chanel Cashmere Coat $250 






and my Chanel Wool Tweed Lipstick Red Suit, $350
It needs a bit of work, so that is why it was such a great deal 






and my NEW Baby. a Chanel Petite Timeless Tote Light Pink - $1,000
That is a pretty good deal. Some are selling for $1,500


----------



## JustAgUrL

This is continued from my previous post 

I bought a GREAT Prada Lambskin Gaufre - $350 ..
I thought it was going to be a beat up bag. 
I wanted it to be a bit more used, so I could just wear it and not care 

When it arrived, it was in almost like new Condition 
and it smelled like I just bought it at the boutique 






and a LOVELY Shirin Guild Cashmere Sweater Set. $170 .. 
I paid more for it than I would usually pay for a sweater set, BUT it was originally 
about $2,000 Possibly more. 
Many of the Shirin Sweaters still sell for $500 on ebay 

I have a Camel color of this exact set, I wear it a LOT in the winter
and always bring it with me when I travel. It is a perfect travel sweater for on the airplane 
So, I was happy to find it in this deep purple color 
the Cashmere is the FINEST in the world it is roughly 1 centimeter thick 
It is soooo luxurious. 
Sadly, Shirin Guild is no longer in business.


----------



## JustAgUrL

LuxeDeb said:


> Lookie, lookie what I got yesterday! Crazy comfortbale LV mules~
> 
> Louis Vuitton multicolor mules (love the hidden heel/mule combo). Original retail $800 & I got them for $59.
> 
> View attachment 2968716
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968717
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968718





WOW!!!! These are stunning!!!





> nerimanna
> 
> chanel earrings for $166... i love them!!! this is my first designer costume jewelry (for the price, i normally favor genuine fine jewelry but now i know i do not regret the purchase because they will get a lot of wear from me). they are from 1997 and i cannot believe how the gold tone is still so brilliant.



Beautiful Earrings&#8230;.







> Originally Posted by LuxeDeb
> 
> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> Attachment 2955513 Attachment 2955514
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> Attachment 2955515 Attachment 2955516
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> Attachment 2955519




Ohhhh MY GOD!!!! I am totally jealous!!!! 

I want to come shopping with YOU&#8230;.


----------



## JustAgUrL

and here are a few more odds and ends I bough recently. 


a Louis Vuitton Alma, in GREAT Condition - $180







a really cute Bally Of Switzerland Kelly Bag 23cm  - $27 
It's in a lot better condition than the photo shows. 






New Dr. Martens Marnina Patent Leather Booties. - $18 
the most comfortable Ankle Boots I have ever worn 







and a fantastic Diane von Furstenberg DVF Orange White Silk Jersey  St. Jude  Wrap Dress -$50  






These items I don't have photos of yet.. 
But, still want to share. 

some really cute Brand New Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Penny Loafers with a slight heel - $15 

some Lord & Taylor Brown Lambskin Gloves Lined in Cashmere - $20 

a Lulu Guiness Folding Pink Lips Tote bag - $15 

4 Cashmere Escada Blazers 3 Black 1 Dark Green  - $12 each 

MAX MARA  Black Wool Blazer - $8 

Barneys New York Wool Tweed Overcoat- Made in England - $40 

Barneys New York Black Lambskin Leather Jacket - Made in Italy - $40 

Louis Vuitton Monogram Florentine - Made in France - $150 

2 Juicy Track suits Black - each $20 

Wusthof Grand Prix 2 II 8" Serrated Bread Knife - $34


----------



## JustAgUrL

2goodeyestoo said:


> Isn't fun when they miss an item? I mean you don't have to patiently wait for them to come over and take it out of the case. You just take it off the rack, up to the register and keep it movin'. Same bag currently selling on Malleries for $3599.99 with the pouch.





Your Photos are GONE. 


I hope you can share more photos, I would LOVE to see the bag you bought.


----------



## JustAgUrL

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a "nice" leather toiletry bag. I couldn't find anything else so I decided to pay and leave. While in line, I looked for a name. It turned out to be Hermes. It needs cleaning, due to being tossed around. So, I need suggestions....anyone chime in...oh and I paid $1.50 for it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191405_zpsd0g86sea.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]






WOW!!!!! I could not be any more jealous 

Congratulations on the fabulous find!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh I LOVE this thread!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, here is what I have bought lately
> 
> 
> 
> I've been dying to share these deals
> 
> I LOVE finding a good deal..
> 
> 
> 
> OK Let's start with the Full length Chanel Cashmere Coat $250
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Chanel Wool Tweed Lipstick Red Suit, $350
> 
> It needs a bit of work, so that is why it was such a great deal
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my NEW Baby. a Chanel Petite Timeless Tote Light Pink - $1,000
> 
> That is a pretty good deal. Some are selling for $1,500
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975015




I can only see the chanel coat. All the other pictures are not showing


----------



## JustAgUrL

jamamcg said:


> I can only see the chanel coat. All the other pictures are not showing





They are loading a bit slow But, I am able to see them 


You might  try reloading the page?


----------



## jamamcg

JustAgUrL said:


> They are loading a bit slow But, I am able to see them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might  try reloading the page?




Every other picture on the page comes up all I'm getting is this


----------



## Raven3766

JustAgUrL said:


> and here are a few more odds and ends I bough recently.
> 
> 
> a Louis Vuitton Alma, in GREAT Condition - $180
> 
> View attachment 2975036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a really cute Bally Of Switzerland Kelly Bag 23cm  - $27
> It's in a lot better condition than the photo shows.
> 
> View attachment 2975037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Dr. Martens Marnina Patent Leather Booties. - $18
> the most comfortable Ankle Boots I have ever worn&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 2975038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a fantastic Diane von Furstenberg DVF Orange White Silk Jersey  St. Jude  Wrap Dress -$50 &#8230;
> 
> View attachment 2975039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These items I don't have photos of yet..
> But, still want to share&#8230;.
> 
> some really cute Brand New Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Penny Loafers with a slight heel - $15
> 
> some Lord & Taylor Brown Lambskin Gloves Lined in Cashmere - $20
> 
> a Lulu Guiness Folding Pink Lips Tote bag - $15
> 
> 4 Cashmere Escada Blazers 3 Black 1 Dark Green  - $12 each&#8230;
> 
> MAX MARA  Black Wool Blazer - $8
> 
> Barneys New York Wool Tweed Overcoat- Made in England - $40
> 
> Barneys New York Black Lambskin Leather Jacket - Made in Italy - $40
> 
> Louis Vuitton Monogram Florentine - Made in France - $150
> 
> 2 Juicy Track suits Black - each $20
> 
> Wusthof Grand Prix 2 II 8" Serrated Bread Knife - $34


Great price on the LV, can't wait to see your other finds. The Marten's are my kind of shoes!


----------



## JustAgUrL

jamamcg said:


> Every other picture on the page comes up all I'm getting is this
> View attachment 2975177




Ohh, you are on a phone 
I have no idea why the photos are not showing on the phone
It might be a glitch in the Purse Forum Ap 

They are showing fine on my computer 


I wonder if other people on computers can see the photos


----------



## JustAgUrL

Raven3766 said:


> Great price on the LV, can't wait to see your other finds. The Marten's are my kind of shoes!




Ohhh Dr. Martens also has these same boots in a knee high style&#8230; 
they are exactly the same, but they go to the knee and 
lace all the way up the front&#8230;. I want those REALLY bad&#8230;. 

and yeah, I bought the LV from a Japanese seller, 
the bag is in GREAT condition&#8230; 


ETA&#8230;.  These are the Knee High Dr. Martens&#8230;  

http://www.tobonone.com/womens-dr-martens-dreama-studded-20eye-boot-black-patent-lamper-p-2264/


----------



## hannah.hewi.

JustAgUrL said:


> Ohh, you are on a phone
> I have no idea why the photos are not showing on the phone
> It might be a glitch in the Purse Forum Ap
> 
> They are showing fine on my computer
> 
> 
> I wonder if other people on computers can see the photos



I can see, AND LOVE the chanel and other awesome stuff you got. That yellow prada looks so yummy! Did you get this stuff on the bay? Or consign/thrift?


----------



## JustAgUrL

hannah.hewi. said:


> I can see, AND LOVE the chanel and other awesome stuff you got. That yellow prada looks so yummy! Did you get this stuff on the bay? Or consign/thrift?




Thank you. 

All are ebay, except for the Chanel Pink PTT Bag.. The Chanel 
is from a consignment store here in Sweden. 

I am a total ebay addict


----------



## Operasoprano1

JustAgUrL said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> All are ebay, except for the Chanel Pink PTT Bag.. The Chanel
> 
> is from a consignment store here in Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a total ebay addict




eBay has a lot of great designer things. You just have to look. Love eBay...


----------



## JaNan16

JustAgUrL said:


> I wonder if other people on computers can see the photos



They all loaded fine for me. Great buys! (all of them!!!) This is my favorite thread too. 

Wonderful finds everyone!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kdviloria29 said:


> Bought this Rebecca Minkoff swing double chain bag for only $20! No flaws or defects.. In good condition. searched online and it retaila for $350.. Good enough for me


 
Good deal & it looks like it is in great condition!



kdviloria29 said:


> Leather Longchamp bag for only $50.. Retails for $800-900 &#10084;&#65039;


 
Congrats! And 2 gals here finding basically the same bag at thrift is even more incredible!



jamamcg said:


> Forgot to reply to you. The prices seemed ok I didn't look at the prices of everything though. The versace belt was £69. There was a temperley bag priced at £220 and the clothing was anywhere between £40-£500.
> 
> Yeah that's the bad thing about the currency conversion the dollar is quite week against the pound   That's why I love thrifting in the US as my money goes further and then when I convert it back to pounds it's an even better bargain . The euro is quite similar to the pound it's almost 1:1. But also to remember London is an expensive city  it's a billionaires playground focused on new money. If only you could all see the different documentaries about london it's crazy an example was "Meet the Russians " about all the Russian billionaires that moved to London.


 
London is expensive, but I love it! It's great to go & have fun, but not to shop. I found a website that list sample sales in London. I'm going to try to hit a few this time, but the prices may still be too high. The Euro is at an all time low, so right now it's almost 1:1 with the dollar. With all the countries YOU can get to in a few hours....you should be shopping your way thru Europe! 



authenticplease said:


> Thrifted art and vase.....snowball bush flowers from garden.  Urns were an estate sale find long ago. I love this time of year!
> 
> View attachment 2974255


 
Beautiful! The flowers & the painting really compliment each other!



JustAgUrL said:


> Ohhhh I LOVE this thread!!!!
> 
> 
> So, here is what I have bought lately&#8230;
> 
> I've been dying to share these deals&#8230;
> I LOVE finding a good deal..
> 
> OK&#8230; Let's start with the Full length Chanel Cashmere Coat&#8230; $250
> 
> View attachment 2975013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Chanel Wool Tweed Lipstick Red Suit, $350
> It needs a bit of work, so that is why it was such a great deal&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 2975014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my NEW Baby&#8230;. a Chanel Petite Timeless Tote Light Pink - $1,000
> That is a pretty good deal&#8230;. Some are selling for $1,500&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 2975015


 
Love ALL the Chanel! All fab deals, but I'm especially crazy about the coat!


----------



## LuxeDeb

JustAgUrL said:


> This is continued from my previous post&#8230;
> 
> I bought a GREAT Prada Lambskin Gaufre - $350 ..
> I thought it was going to be a beat up bag&#8230;.
> I wanted it to be a bit more used, so I could just wear it and not care&#8230;
> 
> When it arrived, it was in almost like new Condition&#8230;
> and it smelled like I just bought it at the boutique&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 2975016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a LOVELY Shirin Guild Cashmere Sweater Set&#8230;. $170 ..
> I paid more for it than I would usually pay for a sweater set, BUT&#8230; it was originally
> about $2,000 Possibly more&#8230;.
> Many of the Shirin Sweaters still sell for $500 on ebay&#8230;
> 
> I have a Camel color of this exact set, I wear it a LOT in the winter
> and always bring it with me when I travel. It is a perfect travel sweater for on the airplane&#8230;
> So, I was happy to find it in this deep purple color&#8230;
> the Cashmere is the FINEST in the world&#8230; it is roughly 1 centimeter thick&#8230;
> It is soooo luxurious&#8230;.
> Sadly, Shirin Guild is no longer in business&#8230;.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975017


 

Love the Prada! I have almost bought that bag several times, but I keep waiting to find one for less than $400. The Shirin Guild sweater set is lovely & perfect for traveling. So lucky you have 2 sets now!




JustAgUrL said:


> and here are a few more odds and ends I bough recently.
> 
> 
> a Louis Vuitton Alma, in GREAT Condition - $180
> 
> View attachment 2975036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a really cute Bally Of Switzerland Kelly Bag 23cm  - $27
> It's in a lot better condition than the photo shows.
> 
> View attachment 2975037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Dr. Martens Marnina Patent Leather Booties. - $18
> the most comfortable Ankle Boots I have ever worn&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 2975038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a fantastic Diane von Furstenberg DVF Orange White Silk Jersey  St. Jude  Wrap Dress -$50 &#8230;
> 
> View attachment 2975039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These items I don't have photos of yet..
> But, still want to share&#8230;.
> 
> some really cute Brand New Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Penny Loafers with a slight heel - $15
> 
> some Lord & Taylor Brown Lambskin Gloves Lined in Cashmere - $20
> 
> a Lulu Guiness Folding Pink Lips Tote bag - $15
> 
> 4 Cashmere Escada Blazers 3 Black 1 Dark Green  - $12 each&#8230;
> 
> MAX MARA  Black Wool Blazer - $8
> 
> Barneys New York Wool Tweed Overcoat- Made in England - $40
> 
> Barneys New York Black Lambskin Leather Jacket - Made in Italy - $40
> 
> Louis Vuitton Monogram Florentine - Made in France - $150
> 
> 2 Juicy Track suits Black - each $20
> 
> Wusthof Grand Prix 2 II 8" Serrated Bread Knife - $34


 

You have gotten some gorgeous things at fantastic prices....More pics! More pics!

Great price on the Alma, love the Bally, always love DVF & those are the cutest Doc Martens ever!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Good deal & it looks like it is in great condition!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! And 2 gals here finding basically the same bag at thrift is even more incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> London is expensive, but I love it! It's great to go & have fun, but not to shop. I found a website that list sample sales in London. I'm going to try to hit a few this time, but the prices may still be too high. The Euro is at an all time low, so right now it's almost 1:1 with the dollar. With all the countries YOU can get to in a few hours....you should be shopping your way thru Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The flowers & the painting really compliment each other!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ALL the Chanel! All fab deals, but I'm especially crazy about the coat!




Sample sales are good . I have only ever been to Alexander McQueen ones, but they are fun. It's like an exciting jumble sale as its a mix of all seasons. The prices were quite high, but still cheaper that RRP  prices ranged from £20-£1000 

Sadly I don't get the email about their sample sales anymore, so I never know when they are going to be 

Yeah I can get to most places in Europe within 5 hours flying.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Great and simple black Lanvin ties with small white dots, still had original tags on it, for sure vintage! Hubby will wear it to a wedding in a few weeks


----------



## JustAgUrL

LuxeDeb said:


> Love the Prada! I have almost bought that bag several times, but I keep waiting to find one for less than $400. The Shirin Guild sweater set is lovely & perfect for traveling. So lucky you have 2 sets now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have gotten some gorgeous things at fantastic prices....More pics! More pics!
> 
> Great price on the Alma, love the Bally, always love DVF & those are the cutest Doc Martens ever!




Awww Thank you. I have a major eBay habit. 
I am in serious need of eAA- Ebay-shoppers Anonymous. 


Since you asked for more, I have more for you.. 

I also LOVE it when people post photos of what they buy 

Though, I have to admit, Seeing all the wonderful things that people 
have bought in American Thrift Stores, it makes me VERY homesick 
The USA is the BEST for Thrift Shopping.. 



*Barney's NY Boots Made in Italy- Never been worn-  $34*





*Brand New Prada Thigh High Boots $500*





*Salvatore Ferragamo Shoes - Never been worn - $15*






*Barney's New York Lambskin Jacket - $40 
*





*Barneys New York Wool Overcoat  -$40*






*MAX MARA Wool Blazer -$8.50*





Barney's New York Silk Jersey T-Shirt $21






*KAREN KANE Navy/ White Maxi Dress- Brand new- $37  *






*VINCE  Merino Wool Sweater - $11.50 *





RESTORATION HARDWARE CASHMERE THROW -Brand New- $93


----------



## JustAgUrL

hannah.hewi. said:


> Great and simple black Lanvin ties with small white dots, still had original tags on it, for sure vintage! Hubby will wear it to a wedding in a few weeks





Ohhh That is a fabulous find GREAT tie, your husband will look 
so handsome.. Men always look good in a tie..!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

LuxeDeb said:


> Love the Prada! I have almost bought that bag several times, but I keep waiting to find one for less than $400. The Shirin Guild sweater set is lovely & perfect for traveling. So lucky you have 2 sets now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have gotten some gorgeous things at fantastic prices....More pics! More pics!
> 
> Great price on the Alma, love the Bally, always love DVF & those are the cutest Doc Martens ever!




and here are a few odds and ends.. 



*Louis Vuitton Florentine - Perfect condition $150*





*Lulu Guinness Fold Away Tote - LOVE these totes$15 *





*Lord & Taylor Lambskin Cashmere lined Gloves- Brand New -- $23*


----------



## chowlover2

JustAgUrL said:


> and here are a few odds and ends..
> 
> 
> 
> *Louis Vuitton Florentine - Perfect condition $150*
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976709
> 
> 
> *Lulu Guinness Fold Away Tote - LOVE these totes$15 *
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976708
> 
> 
> *Lord & Taylor Lambskin Cashmere lined Gloves- Brand New -- $23*
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976707


I've never seen those Lulu Guinness totes before, absolutely adorable!


----------



## JustAgUrL

LuxeDeb said:


> Good deal & it looks like it is in great condition!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! And 2 gals here finding basically the same bag at thrift is even more incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> London is expensive, but I love it! It's great to go & have fun, but not to shop. I found a website that list sample sales in London. I'm going to try to hit a few this time, but the prices may still be too high. The Euro is at an all time low, so right now it's almost 1:1 with the dollar. With all the countries YOU can get to in a few hours....you should be shopping your way thru Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The flowers & the painting really compliment each other!
> 
> 
> 
> Love ALL the Chanel! All fab deals, but I'm especially crazy about the coat!




Thank you!!! 

I was sooo happy and shocked that nobody else bid on the Chanel Coat.. 

What sucked though is that when it arrived, it doesn't fit me  
It is made for somebody a little taller than I am . 
I'm only 5' 1" / 154cm 
It is a bit too long and the side pockets are too low for me, 
so, I can't even have it altered. 
So, at least I can sell it. HOPEFULLY..


----------



## JustAgUrL

chowlover2 said:


> I've never seen those Lulu Guinness totes before, absolutely adorable!




Thank you!!! 
I now have 2 of them They are wonderful and yes, totally adorable..


----------



## chowlover2

JustAgUrL said:


> Thank you!!!
> I now have 2 of them They are wonderful and yes, totally adorable..



2! You lucky girl!


----------



## LuxeDeb

hannah.hewi. said:


> Great and simple black Lanvin ties with small white dots, still had original tags on it, for sure vintage! Hubby will wear it to a wedding in a few weeks


 

What an elegant & classic tie! Nice find!




JustAgUrL said:


> Awww Thank you&#8230;. I have a major eBay habit&#8230;.
> I am in serious need of eAA- Ebay-shoppers Anonymous&#8230;.
> 
> 
> Since you asked for more, I have more for you&#8230;..
> 
> I also LOVE it when people post photos of what they buy&#8230;
> 
> Though, I have to admit, Seeing all the wonderful things that people
> have bought in American Thrift Stores, it makes me VERY homesick&#8230;
> The USA is the BEST for Thrift Shopping&#8230;..
> 
> 
> 
> *Barney's NY Boots Made in Italy- Never been worn-  $34*
> 
> View attachment 2976677
> 
> 
> 
> *Brand New Prada Thigh High Boots $500*
> 
> View attachment 2976678
> 
> 
> 
> *Salvatore Ferragamo Shoes - Never been worn - $15*
> 
> View attachment 2976679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barney's New York Lambskin Jacket - $40 *
> 
> View attachment 2976682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barneys New York Wool Overcoat  -$40*
> 
> View attachment 2976683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAX MARA Wool Blazer -$8.50*
> 
> View attachment 2976684
> 
> 
> 
> Barney's New York Silk Jersey T-Shirt $21
> 
> View attachment 2976685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KAREN KANE Navy/ White Maxi Dress- Brand new- $37  *
> 
> View attachment 2976689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VINCE  Merino Wool Sweater - $11.50 *
> 
> View attachment 2976690
> 
> 
> 
> RESTORATION HARDWARE CASHMERE THROW -Brand New- $93
> 
> View attachment 2976691


 

Wow, you really do have an ebay addiction! lol. Love it. Great stuff!




JustAgUrL said:


> and here are a few odds and ends..
> 
> 
> 
> *Louis Vuitton Florentine - Perfect condition $150*
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976709
> 
> 
> *Lulu Guinness Fold Away Tote - LOVE these totes$15 *
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976708
> 
> 
> *Lord & Taylor Lambskin Cashmere lined Gloves- Brand New -- $23*
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976707


 

More pretty things! Lulu Guinness makes the cutest stuff. I am just crazy about that fold away tote. I had to start searching for one! Did you get it on ebay? The cheapest I can find one online is $34-36. What is the width when it is all folded in its cute lips? I have some Longchamp Le Pliage bags I take when I travel (as emergency luggage for things I buy). But I need something REALLY compact I can fit in a handbag "while" I am out shopping.




JustAgUrL said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I was sooo happy and shocked that nobody else bid on the Chanel Coat..
> 
> What sucked though is that when it arrived, it doesn't fit me&#8230;
> It is made for somebody a little taller than I am &#8230;.
> I'm only 5' 1" / 154cm
> It is a bit too long and the side pockets are too low for me,
> so, I can't even have it altered&#8230;.
> So, at least I can sell it&#8230;. HOPEFULLY&#8230;..


 
Awww, it is sooo nice. I am sure you can resell it, but you may have to wait until Fall - Winter to recoup your money.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are more of my recent scores!

Dolce & Gabbana silk skirt suit $20









Zac Posen dress $20





Catherine Malandrino silk dress $5


----------



## Cc1213

kdviloria29 said:


> Leather Longchamp bag for only $50.. Retails for $800-900 [emoji173]&#65039;




I found that same bag at Goodwill last week! I think it was $12?


----------



## nerimanna

posted a few days back about getting a preloved chanel necklace selling at about $220+, turns out it was a dud! i met up with the seller in person and upon inspection it was a replica, even the box and pouch it came with was cheap=looking and poorly made. my instinct told me that the quality was just not up there. it pictured pretty well though but heck, maybe seller even used someone else's pics?! i'm really glad i did not pressure myself to get it otherwise i would've lost money. 

back to the drawing board and now looking forward to hunt for more chanel jewelry


----------



## chambersb

Please excuse the bathroom selfie. 

Sweater: Chelsea & Theodore, Goodwill $2.49
Khakis: Gap, Goodwill $4.49
Booties: Fiorentini & Baker "Chad", eBay $220
Bracelet: wooden beads, gift




Ugh my hair....  [emoji37]


----------



## jamamcg

nerimanna said:


> posted a few days back about getting a preloved chanel necklace selling at about $220+, turns out it was a dud! i met up with the seller in person and upon inspection it was a replica, even the box and pouch it came with was cheap=looking and poorly made. my instinct told me that the quality was just not up there. it pictured pretty well though but heck, maybe seller even used someone else's pics?! i'm really glad i did not pressure myself to get it otherwise i would've lost money.
> 
> back to the drawing board and now looking forward to hunt for more chanel jewelry




Glad you didn't get caught out. Something even better will show up for you.


----------



## jamamcg

I just got the most amazing magazine from 1928. It's just full of Art Deco adverts and beautiful illustrations.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I just got the most amazing magazine from 1928. It's just full of Art Deco adverts and beautiful illustrations.
> 
> View attachment 2980612
> 
> View attachment 2980613
> 
> View attachment 2980614
> 
> View attachment 2980615
> 
> View attachment 2980616
> 
> View attachment 2980618



That is so cool!


----------



## authenticplease

Thrifted Lenox vases....$2.92 each if I remember correctly and flowers from the garden.


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> Thrifted Lenox vases....$2.92 each if I remember correctly and flowers from the garden.
> 
> View attachment 2980786
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980787




So pretty!


----------



## nerimanna

Got this "souvenirs de asie" hermes scarf in orchid print from ebay. Thumbs up sign from the authentication thread  it was a good deal at $57.


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> Glad you didn't get caught out. Something even better will show up for you.



Yes thankfully! Holding on to that positive thought you said


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> I just got the most amazing magazine from 1928. It's just full of Art Deco adverts and beautiful illustrations.
> 
> View attachment 2980612
> 
> View attachment 2980613
> 
> View attachment 2980614
> 
> View attachment 2980615
> 
> View attachment 2980616
> 
> View attachment 2980618



These are nice and would look great when framed


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> I just got the most amazing magazine from 1928. It's just full of Art Deco adverts and beautiful illustrations.
> 
> View attachment 2980612
> 
> View attachment 2980613
> 
> View attachment 2980614
> 
> View attachment 2980615
> 
> View attachment 2980616
> 
> View attachment 2980618




This is amaZing. I work with roger & gallet products as well and it's crazy to see this ad! 


nerimanna said:


> Got this "souvenirs de asie" hermes scarf in orchid print from ebay. Thumbs up sign from the authentication thread  it was a good deal at $57.




Great deal! Looks beautiful!


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> McQueen, Mugler & Louboutin...oh my! This was a good outing
> 
> Alexander McQueen dress $20
> View attachment 2955513
> View attachment 2955514
> 
> 
> Thierry Mugler vintage skirt suit $20
> View attachment 2955515
> View attachment 2955516
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin heels $25
> View attachment 2955519




All of my favorite brands in one post! Unbelievable price on the loubs! 



Raven3766 said:


> I started cleaning the Hermes, it's looking good!
> Before....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/u...2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> After....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/u...2015-04/20150407_061823_zps8lz3umsg.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Raven you are a Hermes Magnet! I need to go shopping with you!!!


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> Got this "souvenirs de asie" hermes scarf in orchid print from ebay. Thumbs up sign from the authentication thread  it was a good deal at $57.



Stunning! What a find!


----------



## Raven3766

Recently, I've found some pretty good things.
Prada $6.99
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150503_083041_zpsqskhfug9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Large Gucci clutch, $1.75
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150503_082722_zpsqlwmgpsv.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Dior, $4.99
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150503_083419_zpsscd9hs2c.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JustAgUrL

nerimanna said:


> Got this "souvenirs de asie" hermes scarf in orchid print from ebay. Thumbs up sign from the authentication thread  it was a good deal at $57.





I LOVE!!!!!! 
Congrats on the great find!!!!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Raven3766 said:


> Recently, I've found some pretty good things.
> Prada $6.99
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150503_083041_zpsqskhfug9.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Large Gucci clutch, $1.75
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150503_082722_zpsqlwmgpsv.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Dior, $4.99
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150503_083419_zpsscd9hs2c.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]





Those are a lll great finds 
Have you had them authenticated yet?


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Recently, I've found some pretty good things.
> Prada $6.99
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-05/20150503_083041_zpsqskhfug9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Large Gucci clutch, $1.75
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-05/20150503_082722_zpsqlwmgpsv.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Dior, $4.99
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-05/20150503_083419_zpsscd9hs2c.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Raven strikes again. Love the gucci clutch. Such a crazy cheap price.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Raven strikes again. Love the gucci clutch. Such a crazy cheap price.


Thanks Jama, it was in a big rolling cart. I was surprised that no one found it.


----------



## Raven3766

JustAgUrL said:


> Those are a lll great finds
> Have you had them authenticated yet?


I am pretty certain they are all authentic. I guess I could authenticate the Dior, but I'm pretty sure it's authentic; I will do it anyway. Let you know.


----------



## nerimanna

Look what i found... a vintage Kelly look-a-like for $35. This is genuine ostrich bag made by a company called Baldan (Italy).


----------



## Tomsmom

nerimanna said:


> Look what i found... a vintage Kelly look-a-like for $35. This is genuine ostrich bag made by a company called Baldan (Italy).



I love ostrich great bag!!


----------



## nerimanna

Operasoprano1 said:


> If this were me, I wouldn't be carrying any look a like bags. [emoji40] [emoji107]


well then it's a good thing that you were not the one to have bought this 

i don't mind at all because when i do wear it, i won't be one to pass this off as anything but a Baldan vintage bag. the box bag was a rampant design back in the day that different brands have their versions of it - bally, hermes, ferragamo, etc.


----------



## nerimanna

Tomsmom said:


> I love ostrich great bag!!


still deciding  one of my go-to seller sent this to me for consideration since he knows i like ostrich bags. my only hesitation is... i don't know if i have anything in my closet to wear with a light blue bag!


----------



## Raven3766

JustAgUrL said:


> Those are a lll great finds
> Have you had them authenticated yet?


The Dior and Gucci are authentic, now I will check the Prada.


----------



## littlemisscoco

nerimanna said:


> Look what i found... a vintage Kelly look-a-like for $35. This is genuine ostrich bag made by a company called Baldan (Italy).




Love it!! What a great deal !!


----------



## JustAgUrL

Raven3766 said:


> The Dior and Gucci are authentic, now I will check the Prada.




That is fantastic I hope the Prada is as well 

I found a LOVELY Navy Blue Dior Bag today, for $150 
I'm not sure if it is authentic 

It looks like a Fendi Peekaboo Bag, But, instead of the top opening
it has a flap that snaps halfway down the front of the bag 

It's a stunning bag, and has these little leather card holders 
that match the bag and fit into different pockets inside the bag 
I think there were 2 of them 

This sort of leads me to think the bag is authentic. 
Why would a counterfeiter go to that much trouble 
on the details of a bag??


----------



## JustAgUrL

Raven3766 said:


> The Dior and Gucci are authentic, now I will check the Prada.



If you send me the photos, I can authenticate it for you&#8230; 

OR, you can post it in the Prada Authenticate This Thread&#8230;


----------



## jamamcg

Don't know how I forgot to share this. Got this a few weeks ago 
Alexander McQueen Men's A/W 2010 digital printed balaclava it's so cool


----------



## JustAgUrL

jamamcg said:


> Don't know how I forgot to share this. Got this a few weeks ago
> Alexander McQueen Men's A/W 2010 digital printed balaclava it's so cool
> 
> View attachment 2986029
> 
> View attachment 2986031
> 
> View attachment 2986032
> 
> View attachment 2986033




That is AWESOME!!!!! How much was it?  if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## jamamcg

JustAgUrL said:


> That is AWESOME!!!!! How much was it?  if you don't mind my asking.




Can't fully remember, but it was nearly the retail price these pieces are quite rare to get now and get snapped up quickly. I was bidding for one on ebay and it sold for just under $400 and its RRP was around $250

But for McQueen I will happily pay over the odds for pieces.


----------



## JustAgUrL

jamamcg said:


> Can't fully remember, but it was nearly the retail price these pieces are quite rare to get now and get snapped up quickly. I was bidding for one on ebay and it sold for just under $400 and its RRP was around $250
> 
> But for McQueen I will happily pay over the odds for pieces.




WOW That is amazing that they are selling for more now than retail.. 
I do admit though, that is REALLLLY COOL. 
That would be perfect for Swedish winters


----------



## jamamcg

JustAgUrL said:


> WOW That is amazing that they are selling for more now than retail..
> 
> I do admit though, that is REALLLLY COOL.
> 
> That would be perfect for Swedish winters




Yeah If it's a Iconic piece in a certain print or from a specific collection or a runway piece it will usually sell for more than retail. 

I just need to wait for winter to come back, but it did snow here last week so you never know


----------



## Operasoprano1

jamamcg said:


> Can't fully remember, but it was nearly the retail price these pieces are quite rare to get now and get snapped up quickly. I was bidding for one on ebay and it sold for just under $400 and its RRP was around $250
> 
> But for McQueen I will happily pay over the odds for pieces.




It would seriously have to to be worth paying over retail before I'd do such things. I wouldn't want to lose money. Unless to piece gains in value. Just a thought.


----------



## jamamcg

Operasoprano1 said:


> It would seriously have to to be worth paying over retail before I'd do such things. I wouldn't want to lose money. Unless to piece gains in value. Just a thought.




I don't care about the value of the items it's the inspiration and the thought that goes into an item that I cherish more and a better understanding of construction and design.


----------



## jellyv

JustAgUrL said:


> This sort of leads me to think the bag is authentic.
> Why would a counterfeiter go to that much trouble
> on the details of a bag??



Money honey. If you paid little but it cost the seller even less, that seller made a profit. It can be designed to death to snare someone.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

I've had really rotten luck at finding anything for myself lately. I did find these Theory pants for my sister though for $7.50. I figure they'd be a good belated birthday gift.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

I also left behind an Etro button down shirt for my husband. I loved the colors but it would have been a bit too funky for his tastes.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Scratch that. I went back for the Etro shirt. It was marked $10 but the lady in front of me had a 30% off coupon that she wouldn't be able to use before it expired. So she passed it to me! So it ended up being $7.00. I feel the need to pay for someone's starbucks or something.


I figure if it doesn't work for my husband I can find someone that would like it.


----------



## Cc1213

Haven't been to post much because we just moved (not to mention my iPhone camera won't focus), but here are some recent finds:

J crew "Italian cashmere" sweater - 4.99



St John tank with leopard design - 8.99




St John yellow tank (see how bad my camera is!?!) - 2.99



Tory Burch pants - 4.99





Burberry Men's shirt for my FI (this was a great find) - 4.99



Rebecca Minkoff laptop case - 12.99


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Don't know how I forgot to share this. Got this a few weeks ago
> Alexander McQueen Men's A/W 2010 digital printed balaclava it's so cool
> 
> View attachment 2986029
> 
> View attachment 2986031
> 
> View attachment 2986032
> 
> View attachment 2986033


Lovin" it! I've gotten to the point where I'm becoming interested in skull items. I picked up a skull printed shirt and my sister looked at me as though I was a stranger. lol


----------



## drifter

Hi everyone!  This year's been a bit of a dry spell for thrifting in my side of the world.  I've only bought 2 things so far - a black Paule Ka dress and a sequinned CK Calvin Klein skirt.  Still, no complaints at all!


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Wathne scarf for $1.99...cool beans!
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150507_061432-1_zps9hv5mhym.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Lovin" it! I've gotten to the point where I'm becoming interested in skull items. I picked up a skull printed shirt and my sister looked at me as though I was a stranger. lol




Hahaha that's too funny.


----------



## snibor

Haven't thrifted in a while!  Got this floral dress for $80 at a high end consignment.  Retails for $248.  
http://www.revolveclothing.com/torn-by-ronny-kobo-tulip-dress-in-beige/dp/TORN-WD125/


----------



## Cc1213

HERMES tie! Omg, the silk on this is the softest I've ever felt. This bad boy was just hanging in the tie rack, front and center. I don't usually go in the tie section, but today something brought me over there. If my FI won't wear this, I'll murder him!
[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2988041[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	




More St John for me 



It's been raining J crew lately, and I have stocked up on some really nice merino and cashmere sweaters. These were all 3.99-4.99.
[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2988038[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lolly Pulitzer - I'll be giving this to a GF


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> HERMES tie! Omg, the silk on this is the softest I've ever felt. This bad boy was just hanging in the tie rack, front and center. I don't usually go in the tie section, but today something brought me over there. If my FI won't wear this, I'll murder him!
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2988041[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988042
> 
> 
> More St John for me
> View attachment 2988050
> 
> 
> It's been raining J crew lately, and I have stocked up on some really nice merino and cashmere sweaters. These were all 3.99-4.99.
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2988038[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988039
> 
> 
> Lolly Pulitzer - I'll be giving this to a GF
> View attachment 2988055


Congrats on the finds, especially the Hermes! (Spring color; just in time.)


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Beautiful tie - and it looks like it's in perfect condition too - congrats!



Cc1213 said:


> HERMES tie! Omg, the silk on this is the softest I've ever felt. This bad boy was just hanging in the tie rack, front and center. I don't usually go in the tie section, but today something brought me over there. If my FI won't wear this, I'll murder him!
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2988041[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988042
> 
> 
> More St John for me
> View attachment 2988050
> 
> 
> It's been raining J crew lately, and I have stocked up on some really nice merino and cashmere sweaters. These were all 3.99-4.99.
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2988038[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988039
> 
> 
> Lolly Pulitzer - I'll be giving this to a GF
> View attachment 2988055


----------



## Vintage Leather

Operasoprano1 said:


> It would seriously have to to be worth paying over retail before I'd do such things. I wouldn't want to lose money. Unless to piece gains in value. Just a thought.



From knowing Jama for the last few years, I suspect that his McQueen items will find a new owner only when they are pried from his dead and decaying body... and even then, the next owner might need to remove a few finger bones.  


For the rest of us :shrug: financial considerations are a thing.  At the end of the day, it comes down to how much you love it, and how much it is worth to you.  

First law of thrifting: No regrets.


----------



## TinksDelite

Vintage Leather said:


> From knowing Jama for the last few years, I suspect that his McQueen items will find a new owner only when they are pried from his dead and decaying body... and even then, the next owner might need to remove a few finger bones.
> 
> 
> For the rest of us :shrug: financial considerations are a thing.  At the end of the day, it comes down to how much you love it, and how much it is worth to you.
> 
> First law of thrifting: No regrets.


----------



## Operasoprano1

Vintage Leather said:


> From knowing Jama for the last few years, I suspect that his McQueen items will find a new owner only when they are pried from his dead and decaying body... and even then, the next owner might need to remove a few finger bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest of us :shrug: financial considerations are a thing.  At the end of the day, it comes down to how much you love it, and how much it is worth to you.
> 
> 
> 
> First law of thrifting: No regrets.




Not for me, I go by how much it really is worth and how much it will up in value. I'm not spending over retail for something that will never go up in value.

I bought a lot of high end designer things on eBay recently. I spent way below retail value on every item I won. And I knew when to not bid anymore when I thought it was too much. 

So if you want to spend over retail for something that will never go up in value, go right ahead, it's your money. But I wouldn't do that. Just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Vintage Leather said:


> From knowing Jama for the last few years, I suspect that his McQueen items will find a new owner only when they are pried from his dead and decaying body... and even then, the next owner might need to remove a few finger bones.
> 
> 
> For the rest of us :shrug: financial considerations are a thing.  At the end of the day, it comes down to how much you love it, and how much it is worth to you.
> 
> First law of thrifting: No regrets.



Agreed.  And thrift regret is the worst


----------



## Raven3766

I love this thread! Last year when I lost my mom, my PFF's were so supportive. We share more than thrifting on this thread. We've share weddings and new addition to families. I'm not planning on entering the fashion industry; catwalk is beyond my reach and I certainly don't want to design a thing. I just like to thrift and chat. Speaking of thrift, it's Saturday morning and I've got the day off. I'm out of here....:doggie: Time to thrift! Have a good thriftin' day PFF's, would love to see your finds later.


----------



## Tomsmom

I adore this thread everyone is always supportive and caring and not critical of anyone's purchases.  There's plenty of criticism in "the real world ".  For many of us this is a safe and wonderful place to come to share the joy of the thrift and great buys no matter what the purchase


----------



## jamamcg

Vintage Leather said:


> From knowing Jama for the last few years, I suspect that his McQueen items will find a new owner only when they are pried from his dead and decaying body... and even then, the next owner might need to remove a few finger bones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest of us :shrug: financial considerations are a thing.  At the end of the day, it comes down to how much you love it, and how much it is worth to you.
> 
> 
> 
> First law of thrifting: No regrets.




OMG THAT IS TOO FUNNY. And very true


----------



## jamamcg

Some finds from today. A tshirt signed by Levi Roots the inventor of Reggae Reggae sauce. He was on a TV show here called dragons den I heard the U.S. Version is called Shark tank where people come on with business ideas and pitch it to millionaires for financial help. He is probably the most successful person to have been on the Show. He is now a multi millionaire. The tshirt was £2.99  I bought it as a novelty item for my sister but she doesn't want Hahahahaha. 




And I bought another book. I was quite interested in the story I am a sucker for an adventure story. but I was a bit more excited at the fact it's almost 130 years old.


----------



## Cc1213

So many finds I'd love to share (3 St. John pieces, J Crew galore), but alas, my phone camera is still in terrible condition. For now, I'll share my best find of the day. I paid $24 for this baby. Wish my pictures were clear 


Salvatore Ferragamo Wallet


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> So many finds I'd love to share (3 St. John pieces, J Crew galore), but alas, my phone camera is still in terrible condition. For now, I'll share my best find of the day. I paid $24 for this baby. Wish my pictures were clear
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990732
> View attachment 2990733
> View attachment 2990734



Beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> Don't know how I forgot to share this. Got this a few weeks ago
> Alexander McQueen Men's A/W 2010 digital printed balaclava it's so cool
> 
> View attachment 2986029
> 
> View attachment 2986031
> 
> View attachment 2986032
> 
> View attachment 2986033



This is just amazing! It's very McQueen if YKWIM 

Lucky you for finding it *jamamcg*


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> I just got the most amazing magazine from 1928. It's just full of Art Deco adverts and beautiful illustrations.
> 
> View attachment 2980612
> 
> View attachment 2980613
> 
> View attachment 2980614
> 
> View attachment 2980615
> 
> View attachment 2980616
> 
> View attachment 2980618



This is so wonderful too, every picture tells a thousand stories, you find the best things *jamamcg*


----------



## papertiger

jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is my new mcqueen. Once again I will put up a warning similar to the McQueen shoes I posted a few years ago with the rosary and crucifix detail some people loved it some people hated it. This shirt was made 18 years ago it is an iconic print from McQueen's A/W 1997 show "It's a jungle out there"
> 
> View attachment 2955609
> 
> View attachment 2955610
> 
> 
> Here is the original jacket from that collection.
> 
> View attachment 2955611



and this one too!

I have the skirt from the same collection


----------



## vivelebag

LuxeDeb said:


> I almost forgot to post my vacation finds! L'Wren Scott & Burberry NWT. I got them at a UAL store. They are only in a few states. They get amazing, amazing designer pieces 70% + off. I have only been twice, but I have seen stuff from Tom Ford, Christopher Kane & other designers you just do not typically see discounted AND stuff that is less than a season old.  I wish there was one in Dallas
> 
> The L'Wren Scott dresses have been there about 10 months to get marked down so low. They are from her last year of collections, which I think makes them more special. You can see at the top of the red dress that a good portion of these were sewn by hand.
> 
> L'Wren Scott dress NWT $2490 marked down to $56
> View attachment 2957842
> View attachment 2957843
> 
> 
> L'Wren Scott dress NWT $1895 marked down to $51
> View attachment 2957844
> View attachment 2957845
> 
> 
> Burberry Prorsum belt $375 marked down to $9
> View attachment 2957846
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957847
> View attachment 2957848




Incredible deals. The halter dress looks amazing!


----------



## Raven3766

snibor said:


> Haven't thrifted in a while!  Got this floral dress for $80 at a high end consignment.  Retails for $248.
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/torn-by-ronny-kobo-tulip-dress-in-beige/dp/TORN-WD125/


That is too cute, great find!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Some finds from today. A tshirt signed by Levi Roots the inventor of Reggae Reggae sauce. He was on a TV show here called dragons den I heard the U.S. Version is called Shark tank where people come on with business ideas and pitch it to millionaires for financial help. He is probably the most successful person to have been on the Show. He is now a multi millionaire. The tshirt was £2.99  I bought it as a novelty item for my sister but she doesn't want Hahahahaha.
> 
> View attachment 2990176
> 
> 
> And I bought another book. I was quite interested in the story I am a sucker for an adventure story. but I was a bit more excited at the fact it's almost 130 years old.
> 
> View attachment 2990177
> 
> View attachment 2990178


I'd wear that dreadlock hot sauce t-shirt; it's pretty cool; love old books!


----------



## Pinkpeony23

Cc1213 said:


> So many finds I'd love to share (3 St. John pieces, J Crew galore), but alas, my phone camera is still in terrible condition. For now, I'll share my best find of the day. I paid $24 for this baby. Wish my pictures were clear
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990732
> View attachment 2990733
> View attachment 2990734




Love the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> So many finds I'd love to share (3 St. John pieces, J Crew galore), but alas, my phone camera is still in terrible condition. For now, I'll share my best find of the day. I paid $24 for this baby. Wish my pictures were clear
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990732
> View attachment 2990733
> View attachment 2990734




Awesome wallet!


----------



## jamamcg

Just got myself a McQueen runway piece and actual runway piece the label says Show#2 on it. Sadly it's a menswear piece so not that exciting, but had to have it.


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Just got myself a McQueen runway piece and actual runway piece the label says Show#2 on it. Sadly it's a menswear piece so not that exciting, but had to have it.




Congratulations!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

jamamcg said:


> Just got myself a McQueen runway piece and actual runway piece the label says Show#2 on it. Sadly it's a menswear piece so not that exciting, but had to have it.



Maybe it's not as extreme as his womenswear - but it's still incredibly exciting.

But the most important question is - does it fit you?


----------



## jamamcg

Vintage Leather said:


> Maybe it's not as extreme as his womenswear - but it's still incredibly exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> But the most important question is - does it fit you?




It's just a waist coat didn't try it on so I don't know Hahahahaha. 



You can see it peeking out from under his jacket. Would of loved the whole suit, but all they had was the waist coat.


----------



## authenticplease

I so enjoy checking here to see what goodies everyone has found!  I always love the variety and the unusual

You always have the most interesting finds, Jama.....You should be able to host your own McQueen exhibit soon!

I haven't been thrifting in a while....sadly work interferes w/that

 But i was able to drop by Park Ave Thrift on Thursday and found this cool hand blown vase. I don't know anything about it. I took the felt piece off the bottom looking for a signature but can't find anything  it was $3.93 and will make a fun flower vase.


----------



## authenticplease

And I found this at PAT a couple of months ago....I only had 20 minutes to 'burn' before carpool but I found this little cutie for $1.21. 

A watercolor of owls in a custom frame probably from the 70's!


----------



## Jessica_TFD

authenticplease said:


> I so enjoy checking here to see what goodies everyone has found!  I always love the variety and the unusual
> 
> You always have the most interesting finds, Jama.....You should be able to host your own McQueen exhibit soon!
> 
> I haven't been thrifting in a while....sadly work interferes w/that
> 
> But i was able to drop by Park Ave Thrift on Thursday and found this cool hand blown vase. I don't know anything about it. I took the felt piece off the bottom looking for a signature but can't find anything  it was $3.93 and will make a fun flower vase.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993284
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993285
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993286
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993289


 

I really like that! I recently bought a piece of pottery/planter that is so ugly that I loved it. I'm using it to hold cotton balls in the bathroom!




ETA: Just wanted to clarify--I don't think vase is ugly at all! The shapes and swirls just reminded me of my so ugly I loved it pottery/planter/cottonball holder


----------



## Jessica_TFD

I think I did pretty ok yesterday.


Martin + Osa 100% silk dress $5.99 The picture doesn't show all the detail in the top.







St John Sport Knit tank $3.99







NWT Valentino Roma shirt for my husband $9.99







Coach Lamb Nappa Clip Hobo $14.99. It is a little small for my daily life but it is pristine inside and nearly perfect outside (small mark on a corner) This is the softest leather I've ever felt! I had to buy it!


----------



## Tomsmom

authenticplease said:


> And I found this at PAT a couple of months ago....I only had 20 minutes to 'burn' before carpool but I found this little cutie for $1.21.
> 
> A watercolor of owls in a custom frame probably from the 70's!
> 
> View attachment 2993300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993302



Love the owls!


----------



## Tomsmom

Jessica_TFD said:


> I think I did pretty ok yesterday.
> 
> 
> Martin + Osa 100% silk dress $5.99 The picture doesn't show all the detail in the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St John Sport Knit tank $3.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Valentino Roma shirt for my husband $9.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Lamb Nappa Clip Hobo $14.99. It is a little small for my daily life but it is pristine inside and nearly perfect outside (small mark on a corner) This is the softest leather I've ever felt! I had to buy it!




You did  great !


----------



## vesperholly

That plaid halter L'Wren Scott dress is GORGEOUS. I would buy it even if it didn't fit me just to have it! Incredible find!


----------



## authenticplease

Jessica_TFD said:


> I really like that! I recently bought a piece of pottery/planter that is so ugly that I loved it. I'm using it to hold cotton balls in the bathroom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Just wanted to clarify--I don't think vase is ugly at all! The shapes and swirls just reminded me of my so ugly I loved it pottery/planter/cottonball holder D



 your ETA made me   your original comment was fine, taste is always subjective. 



Jessica_TFD said:


> I think I did pretty ok yesterday.
> 
> 
> Martin + Osa 100% silk dress $5.99 The picture doesn't show all the detail in the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Valentino Roma shirt for my husband $9.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Lamb Nappa Clip Hobo $14.99. It is a little small for my daily life but it is pristine inside and nearly perfect outside (small mark on a corner) This is the softest leather I've ever felt! I had to buy it!



I have a couple of. Martin + OSA dresses that are so nicely made  and your Valentino find for your DH is just drool worthy!



Tomsmom said:


> Love the owls!



Thanks, Tomsmom.....I have a weakness for small watercolors


----------



## jamamcg

Here is the label from inside the waist coat. I don't know why I haven't taken a photo of the actual waistcoat. I'll do that later on.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Here is the label from inside the waist coat. I don't know why I haven't taken a photo of the actual waistcoat. I'll do that later on.
> View attachment 2995386



That is a great find Jama! I'm so glad to see someone who loves McQueen as you do find these pieces.


----------



## nerimanna

i scored 2 La Perla one-piece swimsuits from thrifting today! they looked new as care and label tags were fresh and had no wrinkle to it but I immediately put them in the laundry so I will post pics later when they are dry


----------



## jamamcg

It's been a long time since I have found a nice vintage silk scarf for a decent price. 








And here is the full waist coat that I got. I had to mend one of the seams as it was starting to come undone, but it's not that noticeable now.


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> It's been a long time since I have found a nice vintage silk scarf for a decent price.
> 
> View attachment 2997829
> 
> View attachment 2997830
> 
> View attachment 2997831
> 
> 
> And here is the full waist coat that I got. I had to mend one of the seams as it was starting to come undone, but it's not that noticeable now.
> 
> View attachment 2997833
> 
> View attachment 2997834



Cool scarf and I'm thrilled for you about the waist coat!


----------



## Cc1213

Okay friends, I finally have my new phone which means I can take good pictures! Here's some finds from this past week. 

Burberry smoking jacket - 4.99 
I was about to check out, and saw the most beautiful blazer from the corner of my eye. Of course, finding out that it was Burberry made me so happy!



St John Sport pullover - $12
Love this for lounging around the house. This was one of my many St. John finds from the past week



St. John moto boots - $40



Jewelry/music box with mechanical butterfly - 2.50
We just bought a new house, so this is one of many finds which has gone toward our decor!



Barbie prints, originally from Zgallery. These were $9!! I'm going to hang them on either side of my vanity mirror [emoji7] 





My new David statue - $8



Cute sheep painting for my kitchen - $2.50



Gold lion for my fire place  - $5


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Okay friends, I finally have my new phone which means I can take good pictures! Here's some finds from this past week.
> 
> Burberry smoking jacket - 4.99
> I was about to check out, and saw the most beautiful blazer from the corner of my eye. Of course, finding out that it was Burberry made me so happy!
> View attachment 2998228
> 
> 
> St John Sport pullover - $12
> Love this for lounging around the house. This was one of my many St. John finds from the past week
> View attachment 2998230
> 
> 
> St. John moto boots - $40
> View attachment 2998232
> 
> 
> Jewelry/music box with mechanical butterfly - 2.50
> We just bought a new house, so this is one of many finds which has gone toward our decor!
> View attachment 2998233
> 
> 
> Barbie prints, originally from Zgallery. These were $9!! I'm going to hang them on either side of my vanity mirror [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998236
> View attachment 2998237
> View attachment 2998238
> 
> 
> My new David statue - $8
> View attachment 2998239
> 
> 
> Cute sheep painting for my kitchen - $2.50
> View attachment 2998240
> 
> 
> Gold lion for my fire place  - $5
> View attachment 2998242



Wow you cleaned up !  Love the Burberry and Barbie prints


----------



## justeen

MCM wallet for $8!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Okay friends, I finally have my new phone which means I can take good pictures! Here's some finds from this past week.
> 
> Burberry smoking jacket - 4.99
> I was about to check out, and saw the most beautiful blazer from the corner of my eye. Of course, finding out that it was Burberry made me so happy!
> View attachment 2998228
> 
> 
> St John Sport pullover - $12
> Love this for lounging around the house. This was one of my many St. John finds from the past week
> View attachment 2998230
> 
> 
> St. John moto boots - $40
> View attachment 2998232
> 
> 
> Jewelry/music box with mechanical butterfly - 2.50
> We just bought a new house, so this is one of many finds which has gone toward our decor!
> View attachment 2998233
> 
> 
> Barbie prints, originally from Zgallery. These were $9!! I'm going to hang them on either side of my vanity mirror [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998236
> View attachment 2998237
> View attachment 2998238
> 
> 
> My new David statue - $8
> View attachment 2998239
> 
> 
> Cute sheep painting for my kitchen - $2.50
> View attachment 2998240
> 
> 
> Gold lion for my fire place  - $5
> View attachment 2998242



You scored!


----------



## anitalilac

Cc1213 said:


> Okay friends, I finally have my new phone which means I can take good pictures! Here's some finds from this past week.
> 
> Burberry smoking jacket - 4.99
> I was about to check out, and saw the most beautiful blazer from the corner of my eye. Of course, finding out that it was Burberry made me so happy!
> View attachment 2998228
> 
> 
> St John Sport pullover - $12
> Love this for lounging around the house. This was one of my many St. John finds from the past week
> View attachment 2998230
> 
> 
> St. John moto boots - $40
> View attachment 2998232
> 
> 
> Jewelry/music box with mechanical butterfly - 2.50
> We just bought a new house, so this is one of many finds which has gone toward our decor!
> View attachment 2998233
> 
> 
> Barbie prints, originally from Zgallery. These were $9!! I'm going to hang them on either side of my vanity mirror [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998236
> View attachment 2998237
> View attachment 2998238
> 
> 
> My new David statue - $8
> View attachment 2998239
> 
> 
> Cute sheep painting for my kitchen - $2.50
> View attachment 2998240
> 
> 
> Gold lion for my fire place  - $5
> View attachment 2998242



Ooohhh! What wonderul treasures! I am excited to go thrifting soon! Please sprinkle some fairy dust!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Okay friends, I finally have my new phone which means I can take good pictures! Here's some finds from this past week.
> 
> Burberry smoking jacket - 4.99
> I was about to check out, and saw the most beautiful blazer from the corner of my eye. Of course, finding out that it was Burberry made me so happy!
> View attachment 2998228
> 
> 
> St John Sport pullover - $12
> Love this for lounging around the house. This was one of my many St. John finds from the past week
> View attachment 2998230
> 
> 
> St. John moto boots - $40
> View attachment 2998232
> 
> 
> Jewelry/music box with mechanical butterfly - 2.50
> We just bought a new house, so this is one of many finds which has gone toward our decor!
> View attachment 2998233
> 
> 
> Barbie prints, originally from Zgallery. These were $9!! I'm going to hang them on either side of my vanity mirror [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998236
> View attachment 2998237
> View attachment 2998238
> 
> 
> My new David statue - $8
> View attachment 2998239
> 
> 
> Cute sheep painting for my kitchen - $2.50
> View attachment 2998240
> 
> 
> Gold lion for my fire place  - $5
> View attachment 2998242


great finds! especially llike the housewares


----------



## nerimanna

here are the La Perla swimsuits (Conch and Avani style) I got at $4 each! they retail anywhere between $400-1k and I was so lucky I got them in new condition!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Okay friends, I finally have my new phone which means I can take good pictures! Here's some finds from this past week.
> 
> Burberry smoking jacket - 4.99
> I was about to check out, and saw the most beautiful blazer from the corner of my eye. Of course, finding out that it was Burberry made me so happy!
> View attachment 2998228
> 
> 
> St John Sport pullover - $12
> Love this for lounging around the house. This was one of my many St. John finds from the past week
> View attachment 2998230
> 
> 
> St. John moto boots - $40
> View attachment 2998232
> 
> 
> Jewelry/music box with mechanical butterfly - 2.50
> We just bought a new house, so this is one of many finds which has gone toward our decor!
> View attachment 2998233
> 
> 
> Barbie prints, originally from Zgallery. These were $9!! I'm going to hang them on either side of my vanity mirror [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998236
> View attachment 2998237
> View attachment 2998238
> 
> 
> My new David statue - $8
> View attachment 2998239
> 
> 
> Cute sheep painting for my kitchen - $2.50
> View attachment 2998240
> 
> 
> Gold lion for my fire place  - $5
> View attachment 2998242


Thank goodness for the new phone, we've been missing some great finds!


----------



## Raven3766

justeen said:


> MCM wallet for $8!!!


Nice, very pretty. Metallic MCM, great find and price!


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> here are the La Perla swimsuits (Conch and Avani style) I got at $4 each! they retail anywhere between $400-1k and I was so lucky I got them in new condition!



Those suits are stunners!


----------



## Tomsmom

nerimanna said:


> here are the La Perla swimsuits (Conch and Avani style) I got at $4 each! they retail anywhere between $400-1k and I was so lucky I got them in new condition!



Those suits are gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

justeen said:


> MCM wallet for $8!!!



Nice I really like the gold


----------



## emilu

nerimanna said:


> here are the La Perla swimsuits (Conch and Avani style) I got at $4 each! they retail anywhere between $400-1k and I was so lucky I got them in new condition!




Great find and really pretty color on the pink/coral one.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

nerimanna said:


> here are the La Perla swimsuits (Conch and Avani style) I got at $4 each! they retail anywhere between $400-1k and I was so lucky I got them in new condition!




The black one is stunning!! I've been looking for a similar style for ages!!!!!
Great score!


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> here are the La Perla swimsuits (Conch and Avani style) I got at $4 each! they retail anywhere between $400-1k and I was so lucky I got them in new condition!




I love these!! Wow, I found a la purla pajama set yesterday, and bought it knowing nothing of the brand. That's incredible how much they retail for.


----------



## Cc1213

justeen said:


> MCM wallet for $8!!!




You must love your new wallet


----------



## divantraining1

Awesomeness! Congrats!!!


----------



## nerimanna

thanks so much everyone! i've always wanted something from La Perla. their swimsuits are so well-made and very sexy


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> I love these!! Wow, I found a la purla pajama set yesterday, and bought it knowing nothing of the brand. That's incredible how much they retail for.


yes quite ridiculous retail prices for underwear  first time i heard of la perla was from oprah show where jessica simpson was talking about how she just a couple of underwear sets and not looking at the price tags, was shocked she was charged 745$ for it. she was asking her then husband what to do lol.


----------



## thriftyandlux

nerimanna said:


> here are the La Perla swimsuits (Conch and Avani style) I got at $4 each! they retail anywhere between $400-1k and I was so lucky I got them in new condition!




Those are so gorgeous! Amazing find!


----------



## thriftyandlux

It's been awhile but here are most recent finds 

Burberry Golf sweater vest $4
Equipment silk 'Signature' blouse $5.95
James Perse raglan $5.95
Diane Von Furstenberg flats (for my mom) $10
Lacoste hooded jersey tee shirt (for my boyfriend) $10
Dolce & Gabbana dress shirt (for anyone! I couldn't leave it there hehe) $8.95


----------



## magdalinka

So many great finds, hard to remember them all. 

Amazing la pearla swim suits and Burberry jacket and DVF flats. 
Such great price on that MCM wallet. 

Jama - nice waist coat, would love to see your collection one day. 

Found this Ferragamo butterfly and shoe scarf the other day $3. The funny thing is I already had the same scarf in tan that I got years ago. My sister was lucky enough to get that one, I guess I was meant to have this scarf


----------



## Cc1213

serenaa.lu said:


> It's been awhile but here are most recent finds
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Golf sweater vest $4
> 
> Equipment silk 'Signature' blouse $5.95
> 
> James Perse raglan $5.95
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg flats (for my mom) $10
> 
> Lacoste hooded jersey tee shirt (for my boyfriend) $10
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress shirt (for anyone! I couldn't leave it there hehe) $8.95




Those shoes are to die for, and everything else looks so comfortable.


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> So many great finds, hard to remember them all.
> 
> Amazing la pearla swim suits and Burberry jacket and DVF flats.
> Such great price on that MCM wallet.
> 
> Jama - nice waist coat, would love to see your collection one day.
> 
> Found this Ferragamo butterfly and shoe scarf the other day $3. The funny thing is I already had the same scarf in tan that I got years ago. My sister was lucky enough to get that one, I guess I was meant to have this scarf
> 
> View attachment 3000265
> View attachment 3000266




Beautiful find. I'm jealous.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> So many great finds, hard to remember them all.
> 
> Amazing la pearla swim suits and Burberry jacket and DVF flats.
> Such great price on that MCM wallet.
> 
> Jama - nice waist coat, would love to see your collection one day.
> 
> Found this Ferragamo butterfly and shoe scarf the other day $3. The funny thing is I already had the same scarf in tan that I got years ago. My sister was lucky enough to get that one, I guess I was meant to have this scarf
> 
> View attachment 3000265
> View attachment 3000266



That scarf is gorgeous Magda!


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> So many great finds, hard to remember them all.
> 
> Amazing la pearla swim suits and Burberry jacket and DVF flats.
> Such great price on that MCM wallet.
> 
> Jama - nice waist coat, would love to see your collection one day.
> 
> Found this Ferragamo butterfly and shoe scarf the other day $3. The funny thing is I already had the same scarf in tan that I got years ago. My sister was lucky enough to get that one, I guess I was meant to have this scarf
> 
> View attachment 3000265
> View attachment 3000266




I started a thread a few years ago displaying all my mcqueen collection, but I have not updated it in quite a while. It was called Mcqueen collection/family.


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

jamamcg said:


> It's been a long time since I have found a nice vintage silk scarf for a decent price.
> 
> View attachment 2997829
> 
> View attachment 2997830
> 
> View attachment 2997831
> 
> 
> And here is the full waist coat that I got. I had to mend one of the seams as it was starting to come undone, but it's not that noticeable now.
> 
> View attachment 2997833
> 
> View attachment 2997834


 
That Mcqueen Wasit coat is amazing, simplicity is key, and seeing as everything now is street wear or covered in the jacquard skulls this rather refreshing and beautiful


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

Cc1213 said:


> Okay friends, I finally have my new phone which means I can take good pictures! Here's some finds from this past week.
> 
> Burberry smoking jacket - 4.99
> I was about to check out, and saw the most beautiful blazer from the corner of my eye. Of course, finding out that it was Burberry made me so happy!
> View attachment 2998228
> 
> 
> St John Sport pullover - $12
> Love this for lounging around the house. This was one of my many St. John finds from the past week
> View attachment 2998230
> 
> 
> St. John moto boots - $40
> View attachment 2998232
> 
> 
> Jewelry/music box with mechanical butterfly - 2.50
> We just bought a new house, so this is one of many finds which has gone toward our decor!
> View attachment 2998233
> 
> 
> Barbie prints, originally from Zgallery. These were $9!! I'm going to hang them on either side of my vanity mirror [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998236
> View attachment 2998237
> View attachment 2998238
> 
> 
> My new David statue - $8
> View attachment 2998239
> 
> 
> Cute sheep painting for my kitchen - $2.50
> View attachment 2998240
> 
> 
> Gold lion for my fire place  - $5
> View attachment 2998242


 
That smoking jacket is gorgeous  and your housewares are stunning loving the David bust, the gold lion, and the Barbie prints


----------



## LuxeDeb

Looooove the pink La Perla swimsuit! I think I have that same black swimsuit! lol. I got mine when it went on sale at Neiman Marcus (more than $4. sigh).

Everyone is getting great stuff!  I cannot wait to get home to thrift. We left Amsterdam a few days ago & are in Brussels now. I actually scored 5 gorgeous fox and mink hats in Amsterdam for 40euro!! I told myself I would stay off of here while on vacay, so I will post pics when I get home. Kisses~ (((Sprinkles fairy dust to all of you)))




nerimanna said:


> here are the La Perla swimsuits (Conch and Avani style) I got at $4 each! they retail anywhere between $400-1k and I was so lucky I got them in new condition!


----------



## Trekkie

Got this Kelly watch off eBay for the amazing price of $127. I was super iffy about it's authenticity, but I took it to Hermes in Sydney and it's real!!! 

It didn't come with a band but for that price I didn't care! It did come with a leather necklace, which makes me think it was originally one of those ones that was inside a clochette. But it will fit on a double tour bracelet, which is what I am planning to get for it.


----------



## chowlover2

Trekkie said:


> Got this Kelly watch off eBay for the amazing price of $127. I was super iffy about it's authenticity, but I took it to Hermes in Sydney and it's real!!!
> 
> It didn't come with a band but for that price I didn't care! It did come with a leather necklace, which makes me think it was originally one of those ones that was inside a clochette. But it will fit on a double tour bracelet, which is what I am planning to get for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001631



WOW! What a deal, looks fab on you1


----------



## Trekkie

chowlover2 said:


> WOW! What a deal, looks fab on you1



Thanks  I absolutely adore it, I still can't believe I snagged it at that price


----------



## Raven3766

Trekkie said:


> Got this Kelly watch off eBay for the amazing price of $127. I was super iffy about it's authenticity, but I took it to Hermes in Sydney and it's real!!!
> 
> It didn't come with a band but for that price I didn't care! It did come with a leather necklace, which makes me think it was originally one of those ones that was inside a clochette. But it will fit on a double tour bracelet, which is what I am planning to get for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001631


Love it, great price. I like how you attached to the leather, great idea.


----------



## Trekkie

Raven3766 said:


> Love it, great price. I like how you attached to the leather, great idea.



Thankyou. I like the leather too, I'll probably use it from time to time when I want a different look with this watch. 

It's nice to know that there are still authentic bargains to be had


----------



## Cc1213

Trekkie said:


> Got this Kelly watch off eBay for the amazing price of $127. I was super iffy about it's authenticity, but I took it to Hermes in Sydney and it's real!!!
> 
> It didn't come with a band but for that price I didn't care! It did come with a leather necklace, which makes me think it was originally one of those ones that was inside a clochette. But it will fit on a double tour bracelet, which is what I am planning to get for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001631




If only I had a "drooling" emoji on my phone, because trust me, that's what figurative me wants to do!


----------



## Trekkie

Cc1213 said:


> If only I had a "drooling" emoji on my phone, because trust me, that's what figurative me wants to do!



Haha I wish there was a 'like' emoji for this! It needs a thumbs up.


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> If only I had a "drooling" emoji on my phone, because trust me, that's what figurative me wants to do!







Trekkie said:


> Haha I wish there was a 'like' emoji for this! It needs a thumbs up.





:giggles:


----------



## authenticplease

Love everyone's finds!

The Burberry sweater vest, the Salvatore Ferragmo scarf, the MGM wallet, the.....well, I get behind on reading and I can't catch up fast enough!  Such gorgeous finds, ladies & Jama

Wow, Trekkie!  What a nice find!  I love the way you are currently wearing it on the leather strap


Trekkie said:


> Got this Kelly watch off eBay for the amazing price of $127. I was super iffy about it's authenticity, but I took it to Hermes in Sydney and it's real!!!
> 
> It didn't come with a band but for that price I didn't care! It did come with a leather necklace, which makes me think it was originally one of those ones that was inside a clochette. But it will fit on a double tour bracelet, which is what I am planning to get for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001631


----------



## Trekkie

authenticplease said:


> Love everyone's finds!
> 
> The Burberry sweater vest, the Salvatore Ferragmo scarf, the MGM wallet, the.....well, I get behind on reading and I can't catch up fast enough!  Such gorgeous finds, ladies & Jama
> 
> Wow, Trekkie!  What a nice find!  I love the way you are currently wearing it on the leather strap



Thankyou  

Though I did just find a good deal on a vintage Kelly watch band, I'm itching to buy it. 

What do you think?
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-HER...a3ee0fb&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=111672371917


----------



## creighbaby

Raven3766 said:


> I started cleaning the Hermes, it's looking good!
> Before....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/u...2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> After....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/u...2015-04/20150407_061823_zps8lz3umsg.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




What did you use to clean it? It is amazing.


----------



## Trekkie

Raven3766 said:


> I started cleaning the Hermes, it's looking good!
> Before....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150403_191336_zpsf85qzvuw.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> After....
> [URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-04/20150407_061823_zps8lz3umsg.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Oh wow! This is amazing!!! What did you use?


----------



## Raven3766

Trekkie said:


> Oh wow! This is amazing!!! What did you use?


Thank you so much! I used foaming leather cleaner and conditioner, a hair dryer to help the conditioner soak in. I used another coat of conditioner and let it set in a sunny window.  I used shaving cream to clean the interior. I took a chance because I spent $1.50., so I had nothing to lose. The way it  looked at first, anything would've have been an upgrade.


----------



## authenticplease

Trekkie said:


> Thankyou
> 
> Though I did just find a good deal on a vintage Kelly watch band, I'm itching to buy it.
> 
> What do you think?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-HER...a3ee0fb&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=111672371917



Nice......it would be good to have options and change it out.  However, I prefer it the way you are currently wearing it


----------



## heymom

I'm loving the swimsuits and the Hermes Watch! &#10084;&#65039;  Great finds


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Looooove the pink La Perla swimsuit! I think I have that same black swimsuit! lol. I got mine when it went on sale at Neiman Marcus (more than $4. sigh).
> 
> Everyone is getting great stuff!  I cannot wait to get home to thrift. We left Amsterdam a few days ago & are in Brussels now. I actually scored 5 gorgeous fox and mink hats in Amsterdam for 40euro!! I told myself I would stay off of here while on vacay, so I will post pics when I get home. Kisses~ (((Sprinkles fairy dust to all of you)))


thank you! it's serendipity for me - been looking at la perla swimsuits for some time now at ebay since we don't have the brand in our country, and then suddenly this shows up at thrift w/c is really rare here.

the coral pink swimsuit is so aptly named conch. the shirring mimics the grooves of a conch shell it is so well-made 

looking forward to see pics of your recent finds!


----------



## Cc1213

Found this beautiful Versace belt - $2.99





And I've been living in this BCBG cashmere sweater which I got for - $4.99





This apparently retailed at $298!


----------



## Cc1213

Tomorrow is usually my big thrift day, but I found some great things today! 

Zara blazer with tags still on - I'll sell this guy! $5



Celine suit - I'll have to sell this as it's too large for me  -$10



Theory dress and blazer - $5 each





Ralph Lauren linen dress - $5


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Tomorrow is usually my big thrift day, but I found some great things today!
> 
> Zara blazer with tags still on - I'll sell this guy! $5
> View attachment 3004898
> 
> 
> Celine suit - I'll have to sell this as it's too large for me  -$10
> View attachment 3004899
> 
> 
> Theory dress and blazer - $5 each
> View attachment 3004900
> 
> View attachment 3004901
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren linen dress - $5
> View attachment 3004902


You made out like a bandit!


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Found this beautiful Versace belt - $2.99
> View attachment 3003705
> 
> View attachment 3003706
> 
> 
> And I've been living in this BCBG cashmere sweater which I got for - $4.99
> View attachment 3003708
> 
> View attachment 3003709
> 
> 
> This apparently retailed at $298!




You found some nice wardrobe staples. That sweater looks very flattering on you.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Tomorrow is usually my big thrift day, but I found some great things today!
> 
> Zara blazer with tags still on - I'll sell this guy! $5
> View attachment 3004898
> 
> 
> Celine suit - I'll have to sell this as it's too large for me  -$10
> View attachment 3004899
> 
> 
> Theory dress and blazer - $5 each
> View attachment 3004900
> 
> View attachment 3004901
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren linen dress - $5
> View attachment 3004902


CC I love it all! The Versace belt and designer clothing; some to keep and some to sale so you can thrift more.


----------



## TinksDelite

Today I hit all the Memorial Day sales - 4 thrift stores 

Really should snap pics but I'm too tired 

I got some random stuff but some of my bargains were:
J Crew shorts $2
J Crew Tankini $2
Victoria secret Leopard Bikini $2
Lilly Pulitzer dress $7
Kenneth Cole Bikini $5
2 Silence + Noise dresses $2 each
Toms open toe wedges $4
And this Monique Lhuillier Bridesmaid dress for $15.. It fits my bust & waist but is way too loose in the hips.. do you think it can be altered - the zipper is on the side.


----------



## chowlover2

TinksDelite said:


> Today I hit all the Memorial Day sales - 4 thrift stores
> 
> Really should snap pics but I'm too tired
> 
> I got some random stuff but some of my bargains were:
> J Crew shorts $2
> J Crew Tankini $2
> Victoria secret Leopard Bikini $2
> Lilly Pulitzer dress $7
> Kenneth Cole Bikini $5
> 2 Silence + Noise dresses $2 each
> Toms open toe wedges $4
> And this Monique Lhuillier Bridesmaid dress for $15.. It fits my bust & waist but is way too loose in the hips.. do you think it can be altered - the zipper is on the side.


A good tailor at a dry cleaners should be able to do the job!  Gorgeous!


----------



## creighbaby

Salvation Army 50% off sale is Memorial Day. Everything is half off, except for boutique items.


----------



## jamamcg

Anyone got any recommendations for thrifts in Austin


----------



## jorton

TinksDelite said:


> Today I hit all the Memorial Day sales - 4 thrift stores
> 
> Really should snap pics but I'm too tired
> 
> I got some random stuff but some of my bargains were:
> J Crew shorts $2
> J Crew Tankini $2
> Victoria secret Leopard Bikini $2
> Lilly Pulitzer dress $7
> Kenneth Cole Bikini $5
> 2 Silence + Noise dresses $2 each
> Toms open toe wedges $4
> And this Monique Lhuillier Bridesmaid dress for $15.. It fits my bust & waist but is way too loose in the hips.. do you think it can be altered - the zipper is on the side.



Nice dress, my sister wore that exact same dress when she was in my wedding &#128514; she got hers at Nordstrom rack and had it altered! I wonder if she ended up donating it, I doubt it's the same one but that would be too funny !


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for thrifts in Austin


Jama you are in Austin, Texas? Cool! I would like to know that myself, because I plan on going on thrifting trips to Austin, San Antonio and Dallas this summer.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Wow what a thrifting day I had! Gotta love 50% off days.


Hudson Jeans $5







Lilly Pulitzer dress (not for Target) for my daughter $2.50







Yves Saint Laurent Shirt for my husband $3.50







Chanel pants $2!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama you are in Austin, Texas? Cool! I would like to know that myself, because I plan on going on thrifting trips to Austin, San Antonio and Dallas this summer.




I will be there next week. My sister has a conference and my mum and I decided to tag along hahaha and then we are going to New York so any recommendations form there would be good too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Jessica_TFD said:


> Wow what a thrifting day I had! Gotta love 50% off days.
> 
> 
> Hudson Jeans $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer dress (not for Target) for my daughter $2.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Shirt for my husband $3.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel pants $2!!!!



Omg Chanel!!  Congrats on an awesome day!


----------



## creighbaby

jamamcg said:


> I will be there next week. My sister has a conference and my mum and I decided to tag along hahaha and then we are going to New York so any recommendations form there would be good too.




Would anyone be interested in a nyc meetup?


----------



## creighbaby

I hit up one of my favorite sales last week and went home with loads. Got a Gucci diaper bag for $45, a bottega bag for $35, a bunch of vintage items and this amazing Michael Kors skirt that retails for more than $2000 for $16 and it is still in stores. The diaper bag is going to the bay.


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael...4DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=sku158520125


----------



## LexielLoveee

anyone knows what kind of dur? Mongolian maybe with mink. 30.00 plus 35 percent off ...!


----------



## LexielLoveee

horrible pic sorry ! Mink was 99.99 plus 35 percent off for the holiday plus I had rewards was 55.00!! Perfect new condition!


----------



## LexielLoveee

35.00!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3008261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone knows what kind of dur? Mongolian maybe with mink. 30.00 plus 35 percent off ...!




Looks like Persian Lamb


----------



## LexielLoveee

Ammmmaxzig 19.40!!! I will get the soles redone for 35.00 by my house where I always take my loubs . This was THE dealll.. Louboutins will come back to life and perfect for pool party's.


----------



## authenticplease

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3010515
> View attachment 3010521
> 
> Ammmmaxzig 19.40!!! I will get the soles redone for 35.00 by my house where I always take my loubs . This was THE dealll.. Louboutins will come back to life and perfect for pool party's.


Those will clean up beautifully! Score!!


----------



## elvisgurly

Raven3766 said:


> Recently, I've found some pretty good things.
> Prada $6.99
> http://
> Large Gucci clutch, $1.75
> http://
> 
> 
> Dior, $4.99
> http://



You're the purse queen.



nerimanna said:


> Look what i found... a vintage Kelly look-a-like for $35. This is genuine ostrich bag made by a company called Baldan (Italy).



Lovely shade.



drifter said:


> Hi everyone!  This year's been a bit of a dry spell for thrifting in my side of the world.  I've only bought 2 things so far - a black Paule Ka dress and a sequinned CK Calvin Klein skirt.  Still, no complaints at all!



The CK Calvin Klein skirt is gorgeous.



jamamcg said:


> Some finds from today. A tshirt signed by Levi Roots the inventor of Reggae Reggae sauce. He was on a TV show here called dragons den I heard the U.S. Version is called Shark tank where people come on with business ideas and pitch it to millionaires for financial help. He is probably the most successful person to have been on the Show. He is now a multi millionaire. The tshirt was £2.99  I bought it as a novelty item for my sister but she doesn't want Hahahahaha.
> 
> View attachment 2990176
> 
> 
> And I bought another book. I was quite interested in the story I am a sucker for an adventure story. but I was a bit more excited at the fact it's almost 130 years old.
> 
> View attachment 2990177
> 
> View attachment 2990178



Awesome find with the old book & interesting tile finds a few pages back.



Cc1213 said:


> Okay friends, I finally have my new phone which means I can take good pictures! Here's some finds from this past week.
> 
> Burberry smoking jacket - 4.99
> I was about to check out, and saw the most beautiful blazer from the corner of my eye. Of course, finding out that it was Burberry made me so happy!
> View attachment 2998228
> 
> 
> St John Sport pullover - $12
> Love this for lounging around the house. This was one of my many St. John finds from the past week
> View attachment 2998230
> 
> 
> St. John moto boots - $40
> View attachment 2998232
> 
> 
> Jewelry/music box with mechanical butterfly - 2.50
> We just bought a new house, so this is one of many finds which has gone toward our decor!
> View attachment 2998233
> 
> 
> Barbie prints, originally from Zgallery. These were $9!! I'm going to hang them on either side of my vanity mirror [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998236
> View attachment 2998237
> View attachment 2998238
> 
> 
> My new David statue - $8
> View attachment 2998239
> 
> 
> Cute sheep painting for my kitchen - $2.50
> View attachment 2998240
> 
> 
> Gold lion for my fire place  - $5
> View attachment 2998242



Love all the decorations.



nerimanna said:


> here are the La Perla swimsuits (Conch and Avani style) I got at $4 each! they retail anywhere between $400-1k and I was so lucky I got them in new condition!



I can't get over how gorgeous the pink suit is!  So retro looking.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

My turn. My turn.

One photo showing to my FI and mother via mobile phone, this morning.

Two handbags.





Bottega in the front and a Hermes canvas in the back.

Only these things, happen to me, nobody believes me, except you girls. The store mgr., was trying to get me to buy a fake LV for almost $400.00. Lol. She acts like she is my friend, but she is really not, I have asked her several times to give me a job in the store until I graduate but she refuses. Real nice lady, seriously. As soon as I walked around the corner, away from her, I find the bags. Paid and leave. Blew kisses to heaven.


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn.
> 
> One photo showing to my FI and mother via mobile phone, this morning.
> 
> Two handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega in the front and a Hermes canvas in the back.
> 
> Only these things, happen to me, nobody believes me, except you girls. The store mgr., was trying to get me to buy a fake LV for almost $400.00. Lol. She acts like she is my friend, but she is really not, I have asked her several times to give me a job in the store until I graduate but she refuses. Real nice lady, seriously. As soon as I walked around the corner, away from her, I find the bags. Paid and leave. Blew kisses to heaven.


Jackpot!! The color of that BV is divine! You have some of the best finds around here 
Funny about the fake LV. In my local Savers the employees know me as the "bag lady" so they try to help out sometimes by offering $30 vintage Coach bags. I just smile politely, grab the $3 Ferragamo and leave lol


----------



## divantraining1

Had fun today...
Coach boyfriend watch, new. $7.90
Coach patchwork mini, like new
$4.90
Miu Miu sunglasses
4.90
Yay!!!


----------



## divantraining1

Last week's finds... GUCCI
Gucci suitcase $10.90
Gucci slides $6.96
Gucci belt for the hubs ter $2.98
Deals, deals, deals:sly::sly::sly:


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Jackpot!! The color of that BV is divine! You have some of the best finds around here
> Funny about the fake LV. In my local Savers the employees know me as the "bag lady" so they try to help out sometimes by offering $30 vintage Coach bags. I just smile politely, grab the $3 Ferragamo and leave lol



Aww! You and the other ladies are always nice to me and always let me join in the fun.

I am so happy to find these. Only down to one day a week thrifting until I finish school.

Found another Le Creuset Dutch Oven earlier in month, but I didn't want to bore the board with pictures of pots and pans. Lol!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn.
> 
> One photo showing to my FI and mother via mobile phone, this morning.
> 
> Two handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega in the front and a Hermes canvas in the back.
> 
> Only these things, happen to me, nobody believes me, except you girls. The store mgr., was trying to get me to buy a fake LV for almost $400.00. Lol. She acts like she is my friend, but she is really not, I have asked her several times to give me a job in the store until I graduate but she refuses. Real nice lady, seriously. As soon as I walked around the corner, away from her, I find the bags. Paid and leave. Blew kisses to heaven.


Wow! What an extra special treat!


----------



## Raven3766

divantraining1 said:


> Last week's finds... GUCCI
> Gucci suitcase $10.90
> Gucci slides $6.96
> Gucci belt for the hubs ter $2.98
> Deals, deals, deals:sly::sly::sly:


Someone had a Gucci day! Those shoes are sweet.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Aww! You and the other ladies are always nice to me and always let me join in the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy to find these. Only down to one day a week thrifting until I finish school.
> 
> 
> 
> Found another Le Creuset Dutch Oven earlier in month, but I didn't want to bore the board with pictures of pots and pans. Lol!




I love Le Creuset!


----------



## divantraining1

Raven3766 said:


> Someone had a Gucci day! Those shoes are sweet.




Thanks Raven3366


----------



## ladyash

divantraining1 said:


> Last week's finds... GUCCI
> Gucci suitcase $10.90
> Gucci slides $6.96
> Gucci belt for the hubs ter $2.98
> Deals, deals, deals:sly::sly::sly:



That Gucci suitcase is everything! I would die if I found one at the thrifts for that price. 

I haven't been around or even thrifting in ages. I'm currently juggling two full time jobs while trying to still make time for my friends. That leaves me zero time to thrift since none of them are into it. I need a day off to do some retail thrift therapy!!


----------



## Jessica_TFD

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn.
> 
> One photo showing to my FI and mother via mobile phone, this morning.
> 
> Two handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega in the front and a Hermes canvas in the back.
> 
> Only these things, happen to me, nobody believes me, except you girls. The store mgr., was trying to get me to buy a fake LV for almost $400.00. Lol. She acts like she is my friend, but she is really not, I have asked her several times to give me a job in the store until I graduate but she refuses. Real nice lady, seriously. As soon as I walked around the corner, away from her, I find the bags. Paid and leave. Blew kisses to heaven.


 


I LOVE LOVE LOVE the color of the BV.


----------



## divantraining1

ladyash said:


> That Gucci suitcase is everything! I would die if I found one at the thrifts for that price.
> 
> I haven't been around or even thrifting in ages. I'm currently juggling two full time jobs while trying to still make time for my friends. That leaves me zero time to thrift since none of them are into it. I need a day off to do some retail thrift therapy!!



Thanks LadyAsh. Get out there when you can. Best wishes


----------



## nerimanna

amazing finds everyone! 

my turn - all from thrift stores from my trip today 

burberry brit t-shirt with tag ($6)
cole haan sabrina loafers ($11) - like new








chanel sheer lace bomber jacket ($10) - took the liberty to pair it up with a bandeau, topshop shorts, chanel espadrilles and GST - head to toe chanel hahaha. the rest of the outfit were not thrift though.






lastly,

YSL abstract/mirror print dress ($14) - It had a cool open back detail and belt slots that goes through the sides of the dress. I placed the belt so you guys can see the detailing in the dress.






That's all for now!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Found this beautiful Versace belt - $2.99
> View attachment 3003705
> 
> View attachment 3003706
> 
> 
> And I've been living in this BCBG cashmere sweater which I got for - $4.99
> View attachment 3003708
> 
> View attachment 3003709
> 
> 
> This apparently retailed at $298!


you look gorg! love the sweater and the belt - so on trend now!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Tomorrow is usually my big thrift day, but I found some great things today!
> 
> Zara blazer with tags still on - I'll sell this guy! $5
> View attachment 3004898
> 
> 
> Celine suit - I'll have to sell this as it's too large for me  -$10
> View attachment 3004899
> 
> 
> Theory dress and blazer - $5 each
> View attachment 3004900
> 
> View attachment 3004901
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren linen dress - $5
> View attachment 3004902


the zara jacket... i'd keep it! too pretty to let go


----------



## twboi

great finds ladies!!!! view some of your post have turned on my hibernating hunting skills!! 

ready to go shopping!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

nerimanna said:


> amazing finds everyone!
> 
> my turn - all from thrift stores from my trip today
> 
> burberry brit t-shirt with tag ($6)
> cole haan sabrina loafers ($11) - like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel sheer lace bomber jacket ($10) - took the liberty to pair it up with a bandeau, topshop shorts, chanel espadrilles and GST - head to toe chanel hahaha. the rest of the outfit were not thrift though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastly,
> 
> YSL abstract/mirror print dress ($14) - It had a cool open back detail and belt slots that goes through the sides of the dress. I placed the belt so you guys can see the detailing in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



Wow!! great finds!!


----------



## authenticplease

nerimanna said:


> amazing finds everyone!
> 
> my turn - all from thrift stores from my trip today
> 
> burberry brit t-shirt with tag ($6)
> cole haan sabrina loafers ($11) - like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel sheer lace bomber jacket ($10) - took the liberty to pair it up with a bandeau, topshop shorts, chanel espadrilles and GST - head to toe chanel hahaha. the rest of the outfit were not thrift though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastly,
> 
> YSL abstract/mirror print dress ($14) - It had a cool open back detail and belt slots that goes through the sides of the dress. I placed the belt so you guys can see the detailing in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



Wow!! What a day you had......such a great haul!!


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> amazing finds everyone!
> 
> my turn - all from thrift stores from my trip today
> 
> burberry brit t-shirt with tag ($6)
> cole haan sabrina loafers ($11) - like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel sheer lace bomber jacket ($10) - took the liberty to pair it up with a bandeau, topshop shorts, chanel espadrilles and GST - head to toe chanel hahaha. the rest of the outfit were not thrift though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastly,
> 
> YSL abstract/mirror print dress ($14) - It had a cool open back detail and belt slots that goes through the sides of the dress. I placed the belt so you guys can see the detailing in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!


What a haul!


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> amazing finds everyone!
> 
> my turn - all from thrift stores from my trip today
> 
> burberry brit t-shirt with tag ($6)
> cole haan sabrina loafers ($11) - like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel sheer lace bomber jacket ($10) - took the liberty to pair it up with a bandeau, topshop shorts, chanel espadrilles and GST - head to toe chanel hahaha. the rest of the outfit were not thrift though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastly,
> 
> YSL abstract/mirror print dress ($14) - It had a cool open back detail and belt slots that goes through the sides of the dress. I placed the belt so you guys can see the detailing in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!


LOVE everything you got. What an unbelievable price on the Chanel!


----------



## magdalinka

My turn 
What's better than AGL shoes at the thrifts? Found a pair in my size for $8 like new. Tiffany small open heart and chain $8 (shown here with my bigger heart)
Comfy new shearling slippers for grams $12
Silpada sterling pearl and crystal necklace $5


----------



## heymom

Gucci, Chanel, Hermes.... This is thread is always my favorite! I am always so excited when one of you find amazing deals. Just makes me hunt harder&#128540;


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Until I found this thread I hadn't been to a thrift store since high school in the 90s so I was just shopping for flannels and cool t-shirts.


I'm have really been amazed at the things I've found! It's also funny that they have Banana Republic, Jessica Simpson, & Steve Madden behind the counter and Chanel, Burberry, & Ferragamo on the floor.


I'm seriously addicted to the hunt!


----------



## Trekkie

Found these Yves Saint Laurent heels, for $40. I believe these retailed around $1000. They only look like they've been worn twice, the heels and soles are basically pristine.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Trekkie said:


> Found these Yves Saint Laurent heels, for $40. I believe these retailed around $1000. They only look like they've been worn twice, the heels and soles are basically pristine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013290
> View attachment 3013292
> View attachment 3013293



 ooh lala! I wish I could pull off heels like that! Or thrift heels like that!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Jessica_TFD said:


> Banana Republic, Jessica Simpson, & Steve Madden behind the counter and Chanel, Burberry, & Ferragamo on the floor.




Isn't it the BEST when they price the Tommy HIlfiger and Coach as $39.99 and the Ferragamo and YSL as $3.99.

Although I do have to say that some Salvation Army's I frequent in the classically "wealthier" areas of my city must recognize and price designers accordingly. Even fake items that are OBVIOUS reproductions.


----------



## Trekkie

hannah.hewi. said:


> ooh lala! I wish I could pull off heels like that! Or thrift heels like that!




Haha I'm considering selling them, because they'll probably cripple me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Trekkie said:


> Found these Yves Saint Laurent heels, for $40. I believe these retailed around $1000. They only look like they've been worn twice, the heels and soles are basically pristine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013290
> View attachment 3013292
> View attachment 3013293




Those are gorgeous!


----------



## nerimanna

Trekkie said:


> Found these Yves Saint Laurent heels, for $40. I believe these retailed around $1000. They only look like they've been worn twice, the heels and soles are basically pristine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013290
> View attachment 3013292
> View attachment 3013293


amazing score!


----------



## jamamcg

Ok some more ebay items from me. 

First a large selection of vintage photos over 100. 






And the best item. Embroidered alexander McQueen trousers.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Seems like I will be visiting the ts a lil' more often as my last temp job, did not work out.

I found a Kooba and a Milly backpack @ the same price then a Longchamp @ 1/2 of the price of the others. Everything from the same store. Of course my mgr. friend tells me yesterday, this is the first time in a long time, she sees me standing in line. If only she knew what I found and showed you girls what I found in her store earlier in the week. Lol.


----------



## Raven3766

Went out today and found an Emilio Pucci for $1.50
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150530_183828_zpss6d9hhsr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
A denim Longchamp....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150530_200211-1_zpsdswxa4lb.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## thriftyandlux

nerimanna said:


> amazing finds everyone!
> 
> my turn - all from thrift stores from my trip today
> 
> burberry brit t-shirt with tag ($6)
> cole haan sabrina loafers ($11) - like new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel sheer lace bomber jacket ($10) - took the liberty to pair it up with a bandeau, topshop shorts, chanel espadrilles and GST - head to toe chanel hahaha. the rest of the outfit were not thrift though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastly,
> 
> YSL abstract/mirror print dress ($14) - It had a cool open back detail and belt slots that goes through the sides of the dress. I placed the belt so you guys can see the detailing in the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now!



Holy moly, incredible finds!! Congrats


----------



## thriftyandlux

Any ladies from the GTA? I spotted a bunch of great stuff that I ended up leaving behind yesterday at the GW and VV in Newmarket, nothing my style but someone here might enjoy!

Dolce & Gabbana knit tank $4!
Tory Burch Leopard Print blouse $5
Vintage Escada blouse $5
Kate Spade bag $9.99
Vintage Dooney & Bourke $14.99


----------



## thriftyandlux

Picked up a few things for myself yesterday 

- Cole Haan 'Air Tantum' sandals for my mom $10
- Bally sandals $12
- J Brand straight leg jeans, pretty much brand new without tags $14.99 and kitty approved


----------



## thriftyandlux

2goodeyestoo said:


> My turn. My turn.
> 
> One photo showing to my FI and mother via mobile phone, this morning.
> 
> Two handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega in the front and a Hermes canvas in the back.
> 
> Only these things, happen to me, nobody believes me, except you girls. The store mgr., was trying to get me to buy a fake LV for almost $400.00. Lol. She acts like she is my friend, but she is really not, I have asked her several times to give me a job in the store until I graduate but she refuses. Real nice lady, seriously. As soon as I walked around the corner, away from her, I find the bags. Paid and leave. Blew kisses to heaven.




 That Bottega!! I absolutely adore the colour, thrift GOALS


----------



## Raven3766

serenaa.lu said:


> Picked up a few things for myself yesterday
> 
> - Cole Haan 'Air Tantum' sandals for my mom $10
> - Bally sandals $12
> - J Brand straight leg jeans, pretty much brand new without tags $14.99 and kitty approved


You cleaned up and there was still more! You left some behind for someone else, that's great. I love everything the prints on the Tory and DG are fab.


----------



## Raven3766

For future references, please check the items before you leave. I purchased this DVF for $1.99 and one of the attachments on the top right is missing. Of course, I wouldn't have left it for $1.99 anyway. lol It's just something to take into consideration. 

http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150531_151200-1_zps05uq2szf.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Raven3766 said:


> For future references, please check the items before you leave. I purchased this DVF for $1.99 and one of the attachments on the top right is missing. Of course, I wouldn't have left it for $1.99 anyway. lol It's just something to take into consideration.
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-05/20150531_151200-1_zps05uq2szf.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Wow, great find!


----------



## heymom

Helen Hyde woodblock signed artwork $3 at GW. 
Have to give credit to DH - he picked it up while I was looking on the other side of the store.


----------



## Raven3766

Jprojectrunway said:


> Wow, great find!


Thank you...


----------



## Raven3766

heymom said:


> View attachment 3015512
> 
> 
> Helen Hyde woodblock signed artwork $3 at GW.
> Have to give credit to DH - he picked it up while I was looking on the other side of the store.


DH is good! Looked it up, her work sells at a great price.


----------



## rgray0515

I have found a variety of Coach bags at various thrift stores and flea markets. The most I have paid was $8 for the red Patricia's Legacy bag. All others were only 25 cents -$3. I have my 7 year old son trained to find Coach bags. He can even tell authentic from fake.


----------



## rgray0515

Here is the red bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

rgray0515 said:


> Here is the red bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015527



Wow great bags!


----------



## magdalinka

Nice coach collection and great finds everyone. 
Raven - j am glad you rescued that bag regardless of its missing strap thingy. 

I found this rare beauty today $4 Gucci satin horsebit evening bag. Nice silk hand rolled scarf $3(looks like H style) and nwt Splendid cashmere blend top $5 (retailed for $180)


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Nice coach collection and great finds everyone.
> Raven - j am glad you rescued that bag regardless of its missing strap thingy.
> 
> I found this rare beauty today $4 Gucci satin horsebit evening bag. Nice silk hand rolled scarf $3(looks like H style) and nwt Splendid cashmere blend top $5 (retailed for $180)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016412
> 
> View attachment 3016408
> View attachment 3016409
> View attachment 3016411


Lovin' the Gucci and it does look like the "H" style.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Nice coach collection and great finds everyone.
> Raven - j am glad you rescued that bag regardless of its missing strap thingy.
> 
> I found this rare beauty today $4 Gucci satin horsebit evening bag. Nice silk hand rolled scarf $3(looks like H style) and nwt Splendid cashmere blend top $5 (retailed for $180)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016412
> 
> View attachment 3016408
> View attachment 3016409
> View attachment 3016411



That Gucci is to die for!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> That Gucci is to die for!





Raven3766 said:


> Lovin' the Gucci and it does look like the "H" style.


Thanks ladies


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Man, I am so totally envious of all the thrifted discoveries in this thread 

I just registered to purseblog forums b/c Google pointed me in the general direction. I've discovered a newfound love of thrifting and secondhand purchasing of mid-/high-name brands, especially now that I'm building up my work wardrobe. My thrifting experience has been a ton of fun, discovering name brands that I hadn't been able to buy in a very long time (not since we dropped to one income after moving across the country! Been a SAHM for three years now...) Being able to walk into GW or Buffalo Exchange or Thrift Town and find Coach, Prada, J.Crew, Polo, Kate Spade, Ann Taylor, BR,  etc. all under one roof for less than $10 each has been a thrill for me!

I've stuck to mostly work basics, like a Ralph Lauren pencil skirt for $5, and a lovely front-tie J. Crew Scottish wool blazer with a Robert Noble crest on the lapel for around $7.  Today, I got a grey wool Benetton fitted blazer for $3.00 on a half-off tag sale at the GW in town. I'm kind of a blazer junkie.

I came really close to buying the Coach and Pradas that I found here, but they were a little too beat-up for me to deal with, and my mother (a Dooney fangirl!) sent me some of her old D&B purses (a couple about as old as I am!) that need to be cleaned and restored, so I just don't have the space for more bags.

The one find I've been really proud of is a leopard-print Kate Spade wristlet for $2! It was cracked around a couple of corners, but I camoflagued it after the Kate Spade store couldn't help me repair it, and used a little black magic marker and clear nailpolish to stop further cracking. I love her a lot! 







(At least I hope this is a genuine Kate Spade... I'm pretty sure it is?)

I can't wait to post some more of my goodies that I find, though I'm not sure if I'll be able to find stuff like Gucci, LOL! But I will keep trying


----------



## Tomsmom

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Man, I am so totally envious of all the thrifted discoveries in this thread
> 
> I just registered to purseblog forums b/c Google pointed me in the general direction. I've discovered a newfound love of thrifting and secondhand purchasing of mid-/high-name brands, especially now that I'm building up my work wardrobe. My thrifting experience has been a ton of fun, discovering name brands that I hadn't been able to buy in a very long time (not since we dropped to one income after moving across the country! Been a SAHM for three years now...) Being able to walk into GW or Buffalo Exchange or Thrift Town and find Coach, Prada, J.Crew, Polo, Kate Spade, Ann Taylor, BR,  etc. all under one roof for less than $10 each has been a thrill for me!
> 
> I've stuck to mostly work basics, like a Ralph Lauren pencil skirt for $5, and a lovely front-tie J. Crew Scottish wool blazer with a Robert Noble crest on the lapel for around $7.  Today, I got a grey wool Benetton fitted blazer for $3.00 on a half-off tag sale at the GW in town. I'm kind of a blazer junkie.
> 
> I came really close to buying the Coach and Pradas that I found here, but they were a little too beat-up for me to deal with, and my mother (a Dooney fangirl!) sent me some of her old D&B purses (a couple about as old as I am!) that need to be cleaned and restored, so I just don't have the space for more bags.
> 
> The one find I've been really proud of is a leopard-print Kate Spade wristlet for $2! It was cracked around a couple of corners, but I camoflagued it after the Kate Spade store couldn't help me repair it, and used a little black magic marker and clear nailpolish to stop further cracking. I love her a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At least I hope this is a genuine Kate Spade... I'm pretty sure it is?)
> 
> I can't wait to post some more of my goodies that I find, though I'm not sure if I'll be able to find stuff like Gucci, LOL! But I will keep trying



Hi and welcome!!  Love the kate spade!


----------



## Raven3766

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Man, I am so totally envious of all the thrifted discoveries in this thread
> 
> I just registered to purseblog forums b/c Google pointed me in the general direction. I've discovered a newfound love of thrifting and secondhand purchasing of mid-/high-name brands, especially now that I'm building up my work wardrobe. My thrifting experience has been a ton of fun, discovering name brands that I hadn't been able to buy in a very long time (not since we dropped to one income after moving across the country! Been a SAHM for three years now...) Being able to walk into GW or Buffalo Exchange or Thrift Town and find Coach, Prada, J.Crew, Polo, Kate Spade, Ann Taylor, BR,  etc. all under one roof for less than $10 each has been a thrill for me!
> 
> I've stuck to mostly work basics, like a Ralph Lauren pencil skirt for $5, and a lovely front-tie J. Crew Scottish wool blazer with a Robert Noble crest on the lapel for around $7.  Today, I got a grey wool Benetton fitted blazer for $3.00 on a half-off tag sale at the GW in town. I'm kind of a blazer junkie.
> 
> I came really close to buying the Coach and Pradas that I found here, but they were a little too beat-up for me to deal with, and my mother (a Dooney fangirl!) sent me some of her old D&B purses (a couple about as old as I am!) that need to be cleaned and restored, so I just don't have the space for more bags.
> 
> The one find I've been really proud of is a leopard-print Kate Spade wristlet for $2! It was cracked around a couple of corners, but I camoflagued it after the Kate Spade store couldn't help me repair it, and used a little black magic marker and clear nailpolish to stop further cracking. I love her a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At least I hope this is a genuine Kate Spade... I'm pretty sure it is?)
> 
> I can't wait to post some more of my goodies that I find, though I'm not sure if I'll be able to find stuff like Gucci, LOL! But I will keep trying


OH keep thrifting, you will find Gucci. Welcome and the wallet is beautiful.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Oh my! I just found this thread! I have snagged a few bargains over the years, but you girls rock! Love all your finds. Keep posting for us to drool over.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

> Hi and welcome!! Love the kate spade





Raven3766 said:


> OH keep thrifting, you will find Gucci. Welcome and the wallet is beautiful.



Thank you! Loving this thread tons too. 

I will keep looking around. Thrifting's become a little hobby for me, now that I'm more and more familiar with the stores. My closet's practically overfilling with J. Crew and Banana Republic right now... 2 brands I've never bought unless I was outlet shopping. 

And my personal thrift goal is a Burberry jacket. I'd love to score one of their trenches


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Thanks ladies




I got the same bag from over the way, a years ago, of course I am jealus (sic) of your $4 price. Congratulations!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I am back from Amsterdam & Brussels & you all have been thrifting up a storm!!!!!
If I try to quote too many people it deletes some, so sorry I missed some of you. Beaded skirts, Ferragamo, MCM....so much stuff...such great deals!

jama - love the McQueen pieces! Magdalinka- Beautiful Ferragamo scarf! I guess one was meant to be yours. 



authenticplease said:


> And I found this at PAT a couple of months ago....I only had 20 minutes to 'burn' before carpool but I found this little cutie for $1.21.
> 
> A watercolor of owls in a custom frame probably from the 70's!
> 
> View attachment 2993300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993302


 
Love the painting...so adorable!



Cc1213 said:


> Okay friends, I finally have my new phone which means I can take good pictures! Here's some finds from this past week.
> 
> Burberry smoking jacket - 4.99
> I was about to check out, and saw the most beautiful blazer from the corner of my eye. Of course, finding out that it was Burberry made me so happy!
> View attachment 2998228
> 
> 
> St John Sport pullover - $12
> Love this for lounging around the house. This was one of my many St. John finds from the past week
> View attachment 2998230
> 
> 
> St. John moto boots - $40
> View attachment 2998232
> 
> 
> Jewelry/music box with mechanical butterfly - 2.50
> We just bought a new house, so this is one of many finds which has gone toward our decor!
> View attachment 2998233
> 
> 
> Barbie prints, originally from Zgallery. These were $9!! I'm going to hang them on either side of my vanity mirror [emoji7]
> View attachment 2998236
> View attachment 2998237
> View attachment 2998238
> 
> 
> My new David statue - $8
> View attachment 2998239
> 
> 
> Cute sheep painting for my kitchen - $2.50
> View attachment 2998240
> 
> 
> Gold lion for my fire place  - $5
> View attachment 2998242


 
Those Barbie prints are fabulous!! Score on the vintage Burberry & the home items.



Trekkie said:


> Got this Kelly watch off eBay for the amazing price of $127. I was super iffy about it's authenticity, but I took it to Hermes in Sydney and it's real!!!
> 
> It didn't come with a band but for that price I didn't care! It did come with a leather necklace, which makes me think it was originally one of those ones that was inside a clochette. But it will fit on a double tour bracelet, which is what I am planning to get for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001631


 
Awesome! You can probably get a double tour bracelet for a few hundred if you are careful. Lovely, lovely!



Cc1213 said:


> Found this beautiful Versace belt - $2.99
> View attachment 3003705
> 
> View attachment 3003706
> 
> 
> And I've been living in this BCBG cashmere sweater which I got for - $4.99
> View attachment 3003708
> 
> View attachment 3003709
> 
> 
> This apparently retailed at $298!


 
OMG 80s deliciousness! I would be rockin that Versace belt this weekend. Stuff that gorgeous never goes outta style~



Jessica_TFD said:


> Wow what a thrifting day I had! Gotta love 50% off days.
> 
> Hudson Jeans $5
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer dress (not for Target) for my daughter $2.50
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent Shirt for my husband $3.50
> 
> Chanel pants $2!!!!


 
Great finds! I love Hudson jeans & what a deal on the Chanel pants!



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3010515
> View attachment 3010521
> 
> Ammmmaxzig 19.40!!! I will get the soles redone for 35.00 by my house where I always take my loubs . This was THE dealll.. Louboutins will come back to life and perfect for pool party's.


 
Furs & Loubs! You are my kinda gal! Such luscious finds. Cannot wait until you get those Loubs fixed up. It should be illegal to have shoes that sexy and comfy!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> amazing finds everyone!
> 
> my turn - all from thrift stores from my trip today
> 
> burberry brit t-shirt with tag ($6)
> cole haan sabrina loafers ($11) - like new
> 
> chanel sheer lace bomber jacket ($10) - took the liberty to pair it up with a bandeau, topshop shorts, chanel espadrilles and GST - head to toe chanel hahaha. the rest of the outfit were not thrift though.
> 
> 
> lastly,
> 
> YSL abstract/mirror print dress ($14) - It had a cool open back detail and belt slots that goes through the sides of the dress. I placed the belt so you guys can see the detailing in the dress.
> 
> That's all for now!


 
Yowza...what a fantastic outing! That Chanel lace bomber is out of this world adorbs, but I am really lusting over that YSL dress. Soooo chic! 



magdalinka said:


> My turn
> What's better than AGL shoes at the thrifts? Found a pair in my size for $8 like new. Tiffany small open heart and chain $8 (shown here with my bigger heart)
> Comfy new shearling slippers for grams $12
> Silpada sterling pearl and crystal necklace $5
> View attachment 3011885
> View attachment 3011890
> 
> View attachment 3011891
> View attachment 3011892


 
Great stuff! More Tiffany....love it!



Trekkie said:


> Found these Yves Saint Laurent heels, for $40. I believe these retailed around $1000. They only look like they've been worn twice, the heels and soles are basically pristine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3013290
> View attachment 3013292
> View attachment 3013293


 
Love the tribtoos! That was a major score in my book 



jamamcg said:


> Ok some more ebay items from me.
> 
> First a large selection of vintage photos over 100.
> 
> View attachment 3014053
> 
> View attachment 3014055
> 
> 
> And the best item. Embroidered alexander McQueen trousers.
> 
> View attachment 3014060
> 
> View attachment 3014061
> 
> View attachment 3014062


 
I am totalling digging the vintage photos. You are amassing quite a collection. What are your plans for them? LOVE the McQueen trousers. I love taking "wardrobe staple" up a notch!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Seems like I will be visiting the ts a lil' more often as my last temp job, did not work out.
> 
> I found a Kooba and a Milly backpack @ the same price then a Longchamp @ 1/2 of the price of the others. Everything from the same store. Of course my mgr. friend tells me yesterday, this is the first time in a long time, she sees me standing in line. If only she knew what I found and showed you girls what I found in her store earlier in the week. Lol.


 
Great bags! I really like the one in the middle. Is that the Kooba? It has some serious edge to it!



serenaa.lu said:


> Any ladies from the GTA? I spotted a bunch of great stuff that I ended up leaving behind yesterday at the GW and VV in Newmarket, nothing my style but someone here might enjoy!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana knit tank $4!
> Tory Burch Leopard Print blouse $5
> Vintage Escada blouse $5
> Kate Spade bag $9.99
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke $14.99


 
You better not have left that Dolce & Gabbana behind!  That is super hot! Funny thing is I have a Moschino top in the same color & pattern, but I still would have bought this tank, because you can never have too much of a good thing! My one thrift outing in Toronto last year was a bust, but you score some great stuff.


----------



## LuxeDeb

divantraining1 said:


> Last week's finds... GUCCI
> Gucci suitcase $10.90
> Gucci slides $6.96
> Gucci belt for the hubs ter $2.98
> Deals, deals, deals:sly::sly::sly:


 
Holy moly! Great Gucci goodness! All fab, but the suitcase is really awesome~



divantraining1 said:


> Had fun today...
> Coach boyfriend watch, new. $7.90
> Coach patchwork mini, like new
> $4.90
> Miu Miu sunglasses
> 4.90
> Yay!!!


 
Love the Miu Miu sunglasses! Super cute!



Raven3766 said:


> For future references, please check the items before you leave. I purchased this DVF for $1.99 and one of the attachments on the top right is missing. Of course, I wouldn't have left it for $1.99 anyway. lol It's just something to take into consideration.


 
Such a pretty color! Hopefully it can be repaired~



heymom said:


> View attachment 3015512
> 
> 
> Helen Hyde woodblock signed artwork $3 at GW.
> Have to give credit to DH - he picked it up while I was looking on the other side of the store.


 
I love this! I would have picked this up not knowing who she was! 



rgray0515 said:


> I have found a variety of Coach bags at various thrift stores and flea markets. The most I have paid was $8 for the red Patricia's Legacy bag. All others were only 25 cents -$3. I have my 7 year old son trained to find Coach bags. He can even tell authentic from fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015517
> View attachment 3015518
> View attachment 3015519
> View attachment 3015520
> View attachment 3015521
> View attachment 3015522
> View attachment 3015523
> View attachment 3015524


 
Coachapolooza! So sweet you have your son helping!



WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Man, I am so totally envious of all the thrifted discoveries in this thread
> 
> I just registered to purseblog forums b/c Google pointed me in the general direction. I've discovered a newfound love of thrifting and secondhand purchasing of mid-/high-name brands, especially now that I'm building up my work wardrobe. My thrifting experience has been a ton of fun, discovering name brands that I hadn't been able to buy in a very long time (not since we dropped to one income after moving across the country! Been a SAHM for three years now...) Being able to walk into GW or Buffalo Exchange or Thrift Town and find Coach, Prada, J.Crew, Polo, Kate Spade, Ann Taylor, BR,  etc. all under one roof for less than $10 each has been a thrill for me!
> 
> I've stuck to mostly work basics, like a Ralph Lauren pencil skirt for $5, and a lovely front-tie J. Crew Scottish wool blazer with a Robert Noble crest on the lapel for around $7.  Today, I got a grey wool Benetton fitted blazer for $3.00 on a half-off tag sale at the GW in town. I'm kind of a blazer junkie.
> 
> I came really close to buying the Coach and Pradas that I found here, but they were a little too beat-up for me to deal with, and my mother (a Dooney fangirl!) sent me some of her old D&B purses (a couple about as old as I am!) that need to be cleaned and restored, so I just don't have the space for more bags.
> 
> The one find I've been really proud of is a leopard-print Kate Spade wristlet for $2! It was cracked around a couple of corners, but I camoflagued it after the Kate Spade store couldn't help me repair it, and used a little black magic marker and clear nailpolish to stop further cracking. I love her a lot!
> 
> (At least I hope this is a genuine Kate Spade... I'm pretty sure it is?)
> 
> I can't wait to post some more of my goodies that I find, though I'm not sure if I'll be able to find stuff like Gucci, LOL! But I will keep trying


 
Love the Kate Spade wallet! Leopard print rocks!



magdalinka said:


> Nice coach collection and great finds everyone.
> Raven - j am glad you rescued that bag regardless of its missing strap thingy.
> 
> I found this rare beauty today $4 Gucci satin horsebit evening bag. Nice silk hand rolled scarf $3(looks like H style) and nwt Splendid cashmere blend top $5 (retailed for $180)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016412
> 
> View attachment 3016408
> View attachment 3016409
> View attachment 3016411


 
More Gucci! What an adorable bag! Even more amazing if it did not have any stains on it


----------



## LuxeDeb

I am back from vacay & have tons to share. I am talking seriously oodles of yummy designer bargains! Here are a few goodies from right before I left. I dropped my camera yesterday, so I may have to buy a new one or take crappy iphone pics for all the new goodies.


M Missoni dress (pic does not show little bit of sparkle thread) $20. Max Mara top $5





M Missoni dress (yes, it's a mini dress with super long sleeves) $20





Issey Miyake pleat top (a designer I never thought I would see at this price) $20





Charlotte Olympia Clio sandals original retail $1095. Paid $80


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Yowza...what a fantastic outing! That Chanel lace bomber is out of this world adorbs, but I am really lusting over that YSL dress. Soooo chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff! More Tiffany....love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tribtoos! That was a major score in my book
> 
> 
> 
> I am totalling digging the vintage photos. You are amassing quite a collection. What are your plans for them? LOVE the McQueen trousers. I love taking "wardrobe staple" up a notch!
> 
> 
> 
> Great bags! I really like the one in the middle. Is that the Kooba? It has some serious edge to it!
> 
> 
> 
> You better not have left that Dolce & Gabbana behind!  That is super hot! Funny thing is I have a Moschino top in the same color & pattern, but I still would have bought this tank, because you can never have too much of a good thing! My one thrift outing in Toronto last year was a bust, but you score some great stuff.




I did end up leaving it behind  it was super beautiful and in perfect condition but it just wasn't my style, I didn't want it to go to waste, if only you lived in the GTA! I'm sure it would have been perfect for you! And I totally agree, you can never have too much of something you love! Let me know if you ever come back to Toronto, I'd be happy to share my best thrift spots! 
ps. uberrrrrr jealous of all your thrift finds! Those Missoni dresses omg!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I am back from vacay & have tons to share. I am talking seriously oodles of yummy designer bargains! Here are a few goodies from right before I left. I dropped my camera yesterday, so I may have to buy a new one or take crappy iphone pics for all the new goodies.
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (pic does not show little bit of sparkle thread) $20. Max Mara top $5
> View attachment 3017435
> View attachment 3017436
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (yes, it's a mini dress with super long sleeves) $20
> View attachment 3017437
> View attachment 3017438
> 
> 
> 
> Issey Miyake pleat top (a designer I never thought I would see at this price) $20
> View attachment 3017446
> View attachment 3017447
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Clio sandals original retail $1095. Paid $80
> View attachment 3017448
> View attachment 3017449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017450
> View attachment 3017475



Welcome home!!  Love the Charlotte Olympia sandals!


----------



## rjshops

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Man, I am so totally envious of all the thrifted discoveries in this thread
> 
> I just registered to purseblog forums b/c Google pointed me in the general direction. I've discovered a newfound love of thrifting and secondhand purchasing of mid-/high-name brands, especially now that I'm building up my work wardrobe. My thrifting experience has been a ton of fun, discovering name brands that I hadn't been able to buy in a very long time (not since we dropped to one income after moving across the country! Been a SAHM for three years now...) Being able to walk into GW or Buffalo Exchange or Thrift Town and find Coach, Prada, J.Crew, Polo, Kate Spade, Ann Taylor, BR,  etc. all under one roof for less than $10 each has been a thrill for me!
> 
> I've stuck to mostly work basics, like a Ralph Lauren pencil skirt for $5, and a lovely front-tie J. Crew Scottish wool blazer with a Robert Noble crest on the lapel for around $7.  Today, I got a grey wool Benetton fitted blazer for $3.00 on a half-off tag sale at the GW in town. I'm kind of a blazer junkie.
> 
> I came really close to buying the Coach and Pradas that I found here, but they were a little too beat-up for me to deal with, and my mother (a Dooney fangirl!) sent me some of her old D&B purses (a couple about as old as I am!) that need to be cleaned and restored, so I just don't have the space for more bags.
> 
> The one find I've been really proud of is a leopard-print Kate Spade wristlet for $2! It was cracked around a couple of corners, but I camoflagued it after the Kate Spade store couldn't help me repair it, and used a little black magic marker and clear nailpolish to stop further cracking. I love her a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At least I hope this is a genuine Kate Spade... I'm pretty sure it is?)
> 
> I can't wait to post some more of my goodies that I find, though I'm not sure if I'll be able to find stuff like Gucci, LOL! But I will keep trying



Hello and Welcome:

If you can find the time you should view all the older Secondhand Bargains threads -- you will seriously drool. Congrats on your finds -- I love the Kate Spade wristlet and the price.  Your nails are gorgeous -- what's the brand/color of the polish you're wearing? Happy Thrifting!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I am back from vacay & have tons to share. I am talking seriously oodles of yummy designer bargains! Here are a few goodies from right before I left. I dropped my camera yesterday, so I may have to buy a new one or take crappy iphone pics for all the new goodies.
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (pic does not show little bit of sparkle thread) $20. Max Mara top $5
> View attachment 3017435
> View attachment 3017436
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (yes, it's a mini dress with super long sleeves) $20
> View attachment 3017437
> View attachment 3017438
> 
> 
> 
> Issey Miyake pleat top (a designer I never thought I would see at this price) $20
> View attachment 3017446
> View attachment 3017447
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Clio sandals original retail $1095. Paid $80
> View attachment 3017448
> View attachment 3017449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017450
> View attachment 3017475


Those shoes!!!!!!!!!Gorgeous!


----------



## Trekkie

LuxeDeb said:


> Love the tribtoos! That was a major score in my book



Tribtoos? I feel like such a newbie, because I have no idea what that means.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!




rjshops said:


> Hello and Welcome:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find the time you should view all the older Secondhand Bargains threads -- you will seriously drool. Congrats on your finds -- I love the Kate Spade wristlet and the price.  Your nails are gorgeous -- what's the brand/color of the polish you're wearing? Happy Thrifting!




Oooh! I will check it out! Thanks  I am honestly not sure about the brand of nailpolish.... They're a cheap stock at Target, I found them on the end rows of the makeup section, they have a ton of fun colors, and I've found the lavender shade, and the pink shimmery one that I'm wearing as the base in my Kate Spade pic to be the longest-lasting. They have fun little confetti coats too, and all for pretty much $1-$3. I decided that I wanted Lisa Frank 80's style nails for some reason, LOL!!!

*sighhhh...* So I went to a different Goodwill store near me, and they had a big Tory Burch leather shoulder bag in pretty darn good condition for about $50. I would've gotten her, but I'm getting ready for a trip to Denver in two weeks, and hitting up thrift stores there so I left her  

There was what looked like an older Gucci small shoulder bag for about $13, but to be honest, besides the Gucci-made in Italy stamp on it, there was nothing else on the purse to indicate that it was an actual Gucci. I just was not sure. And I found a nice Coach purse for $35 and a pretty beat-up Etienne Aigner that needed lots of love for about $10. But I set all of them aside, LOL! I might just see if they're there next week... If they are, maybe they were meant to be mine. The beat-up old Prada bag is still there, and has been for a month.  

I did find a little leather repair shop down the street to bring my Dooney and Bourke Essex AWL bag for some patching (they'll do it for $7.50!) I'll get her back on Saturday, so that was my other excuse for not taking advantage of the handbag deals going on today.


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I am back from vacay & have tons to share. I am talking seriously oodles of yummy designer bargains! Here are a few goodies from right before I left. I dropped my camera yesterday, so I may have to buy a new one or take crappy iphone pics for all the new goodies.
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (pic does not show little bit of sparkle thread) $20. Max Mara top $5
> View attachment 3017435
> View attachment 3017436
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (yes, it's a mini dress with super long sleeves) $20
> View attachment 3017437
> View attachment 3017438
> 
> 
> 
> Issey Miyake pleat top (a designer I never thought I would see at this price) $20
> View attachment 3017446
> View attachment 3017447
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Clio sandals original retail $1095. Paid $80
> View attachment 3017448
> View attachment 3017449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017450
> View attachment 3017475



OMG! Those sandals are fierce! Love them on you!


----------



## Teekay_

LuxeDeb said:


> I am back from vacay & have tons to share. I am talking seriously oodles of yummy designer bargains! Here are a few goodies from right before I left. I dropped my camera yesterday, so I may have to buy a new one or take crappy iphone pics for all the new goodies.
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (pic does not show little bit of sparkle thread) $20. Max Mara top $5
> View attachment 3017435
> View attachment 3017436
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (yes, it's a mini dress with super long sleeves) $20
> View attachment 3017437
> View attachment 3017438
> 
> 
> 
> Issey Miyake pleat top (a designer I never thought I would see at this price) $20
> View attachment 3017446
> View attachment 3017447
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Clio sandals original retail $1095. Paid $80
> View attachment 3017448
> View attachment 3017449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017450
> View attachment 3017475


I am in love with those Charlotte Olympias!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You guys are killing it. I went to 4 different thrift stores last week and all I got was a few pieces for my girls. I think I'm just getting too picky...


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

LuxeDeb said:


> I am back from vacay & have tons to share. I am talking seriously oodles of yummy designer bargains! Here are a few goodies from right before I left. I dropped my camera yesterday, so I may have to buy a new one or take crappy iphone pics for all the new goodies.
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (pic does not show little bit of sparkle thread) $20. Max Mara top $5
> View attachment 3017435
> View attachment 3017436
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (yes, it's a mini dress with super long sleeves) $20
> View attachment 3017437
> View attachment 3017438
> 
> 
> 
> Issey Miyake pleat top (a designer I never thought I would see at this price) $20
> View attachment 3017446
> View attachment 3017447
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Clio sandals original retail $1095. Paid $80
> View attachment 3017448
> View attachment 3017449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017450
> View attachment 3017475




Those sandals are divine! Such incredible finds! Wow.


----------



## justeen

Coach Chelsea signature heritage tote! It was 30% off today,  so i technically paid $7


----------



## Ninahhh

Hey Everyone,

It's been a while since I've had a chance to thrift, but this has been my biggest thrift purchase so far (and the best). I found these beauties at the family thrift store, they were a bit dirty, but I took them home and gave them a cleaning and now they look great!

These CHANEL Suede Patent Cap Toe Platform Pumps were 14.99 and still in great condition (heel is a bit scuffed, but who cares!). It was a size 39, so I was a bit worried about size, but they fit great ( I'm a size US 8). These are my first Chanel shoes and I'm pretty excited!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Ninahhh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've had a chance to thrift, but this has been my biggest thrift purchase so far (and the best). I found these beauties at the family thrift store, they were a bit dirty, but I took them home and gave them a cleaning and now they look great!
> 
> These CHANEL Suede Patent Cap Toe Platform Pumps were 14.99 and still in great condition (heel is a bit scuffed, but who cares!). It was a size 39, so I was a bit worried about size, but they fit great ( I'm a size US 8). These are my first Chanel shoes and I'm pretty excited!



 oh my goodness what a find! those are gorgeous! congrats!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ninahhh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've had a chance to thrift, but this has been my biggest thrift purchase so far (and the best). I found these beauties at the family thrift store, they were a bit dirty, but I took them home and gave them a cleaning and now they look great!
> 
> These CHANEL Suede Patent Cap Toe Platform Pumps were 14.99 and still in great condition (heel is a bit scuffed, but who cares!). It was a size 39, so I was a bit worried about size, but they fit great ( I'm a size US 8). These are my first Chanel shoes and I'm pretty excited!



Oh my goodness those are great !  Congrats!


----------



## Ninahhh

Thank you!


----------



## mlm05004

Just received my first Fashionphile purchase! I've never seen anything like this! 2005 Ellipse wristlet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chocolagirl

Ninahhh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've had a chance to thrift, but this has been my biggest thrift purchase so far (and the best). I found these beauties at the family thrift store, they were a bit dirty, but I took them home and gave them a cleaning and now they look great!
> 
> These CHANEL Suede Patent Cap Toe Platform Pumps were 14.99 and still in great condition (heel is a bit scuffed, but who cares!). It was a size 39, so I was a bit worried about size, but they fit great ( I'm a size US 8). These are my first Chanel shoes and I'm pretty excited!


wow who donates chanel


----------



## authenticplease

Ninahhh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've had a chance to thrift, but this has been my biggest thrift purchase so far (and the best). I found these beauties at the family thrift store, they were a bit dirty, but I took them home and gave them a cleaning and now they look great!
> 
> These CHANEL Suede Patent Cap Toe Platform Pumps were 14.99 and still in great condition (heel is a bit scuffed, but who cares!). It was a size 39, so I was a bit worried about size, but they fit great ( I'm a size US 8). These are my first Chanel shoes and I'm pretty excited!



  What a find!


----------



## authenticplease

mlm05004 said:


> Just received my first Fashionphile purchase! I've never seen anything like this! 2005 Ellipse wristlet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019148



It looks brand new


----------



## chowlover2

Ninahhh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've had a chance to thrift, but this has been my biggest thrift purchase so far (and the best). I found these beauties at the family thrift store, they were a bit dirty, but I took them home and gave them a cleaning and now they look great!
> 
> These CHANEL Suede Patent Cap Toe Platform Pumps were 14.99 and still in great condition (heel is a bit scuffed, but who cares!). It was a size 39, so I was a bit worried about size, but they fit great ( I'm a size US 8). These are my first Chanel shoes and I'm pretty excited!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Ninahhh

chocolagirl said:


> wow who donates chanel



Really, really rich people?


----------



## mlm05004

authenticplease said:


> It looks brand new




It's from 2005! Almost perfect condition! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow - that's amazing!!!



Ninahhh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've had a chance to thrift, but this has been my biggest thrift purchase so far (and the best). I found these beauties at the family thrift store, they were a bit dirty, but I took them home and gave them a cleaning and now they look great!
> 
> These CHANEL Suede Patent Cap Toe Platform Pumps were 14.99 and still in great condition (heel is a bit scuffed, but who cares!). It was a size 39, so I was a bit worried about size, but they fit great ( I'm a size US 8). These are my first Chanel shoes and I'm pretty excited!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

authenticplease said:


> It looks brand new


 
AP!! How are you?? It's been ages since I visited this thread. My name has changed from HermesNewbie to GirlieShoppe.


----------



## Cc1213

I am so happy for everyone! The past few weeks have delivered some amazing finds: Chanel, Hermes, DVF, YSL, Gucci...wow, you ladies had some luck. Can't wait to go thrifting this weekend, hopefully I do as well as you guys!


----------



## authenticplease

GirlieShoppe said:


> AP!! How are you?? It's been ages since I visited this thread. My name has changed from HermesNewbie to GirlieShoppe.



Hi back at you, HN!  I will have to remember you are now GirlieShoppe!  I hope you are well.....I miss your NR updates!


----------



## Tomsmom

I had an awesome thrifting day in Manhattan at Salvos 


Vera Wang sunnies




Vince slip on sneakers they were brand new!




Joes Jeans shorts




Splendid Tee




ANd COH Skinnies!


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Tomsmom said:


> I had an awesome thrifting day in Manhattan at Salvos
> 
> 
> Vera Wang sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince slip on sneakers they were brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joes Jeans shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd COH Skinnies!


 
I'd wear the heck out of those Vince sneakers! Super cute!


----------



## nerimanna

Ninahhh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've had a chance to thrift, but this has been my biggest thrift purchase so far (and the best). I found these beauties at the family thrift store, they were a bit dirty, but I took them home and gave them a cleaning and now they look great!
> 
> These CHANEL Suede Patent Cap Toe Platform Pumps were 14.99 and still in great condition (heel is a bit scuffed, but who cares!). It was a size 39, so I was a bit worried about size, but they fit great ( I'm a size US 8). These are my first Chanel shoes and I'm pretty excited!



whoa! super nice!!!


----------



## nerimanna

mlm05004 said:


> Just received my first Fashionphile purchase! I've never seen anything like this! 2005 Ellipse wristlet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019148



that is so cute!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> I am back from vacay & have tons to share. I am talking seriously oodles of yummy designer bargains! Here are a few goodies from right before I left. I dropped my camera yesterday, so I may have to buy a new one or take crappy iphone pics for all the new goodies.
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (pic does not show little bit of sparkle thread) $20. Max Mara top $5
> View attachment 3017435
> View attachment 3017436
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress (yes, it's a mini dress with super long sleeves) $20
> View attachment 3017437
> View attachment 3017438
> 
> 
> 
> Issey Miyake pleat top (a designer I never thought I would see at this price) $20
> View attachment 3017446
> View attachment 3017447
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Olympia Clio sandals original retail $1095. Paid $80
> View attachment 3017448
> View attachment 3017449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017450
> View attachment 3017475



these are all awesome!


----------



## heymom

Tomsmom said:


> I had an awesome thrifting day in Manhattan at Salvos
> 
> 
> Vera Wang sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince slip on sneakers they were brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joes Jeans shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd COH Skinnies!



Nice haul. Love Love the sneakers&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mlm05004

GirlieShoppe said:


> AP!! How are you?? It's been ages since I visited this thread. My name has changed from HermesNewbie to GirlieShoppe.




How do you change you user name, doll? I want mine to match my Instagram Lolol no idea how to change it [emoji106]


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I had an awesome thrifting day in Manhattan at Salvos
> 
> 
> Vera Wang sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince slip on sneakers they were brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joes Jeans shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANd COH Skinnies!


You did have an awesome day...congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

mlm05004 said:


> Just received my first Fashionphile purchase! I've never seen anything like this! 2005 Ellipse wristlet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019148


Just simply sweet and stylish.


----------



## mlm05004

Raven3766 said:


> Just simply sweet and stylish.




Thanks doll! I'm in love with it! Just cut the Fashionphile no return tag


----------



## Tomsmom

mlm05004 said:


> Just received my first Fashionphile purchase! I've never seen anything like this! 2005 Ellipse wristlet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019148



Sooooo nice!!


----------



## mlm05004

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo nice!!




Thanks doll [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## LuxeDeb

serenaa.lu said:


> I did end up leaving it behind  it was super beautiful and in perfect condition but it just wasn't my style, I didn't want it to go to waste, if only you lived in the GTA! I'm sure it would have been perfect for you! And I totally agree, you can never have too much of something you love! Let me know if you ever come back to Toronto, I'd be happy to share my best thrift spots!
> ps. uberrrrrr jealous of all your thrift finds! Those Missoni dresses omg!


 
I commend you for leaving some "good stuff" behind! That makes you totally cool! I am sure the gals that found these items were super happy. If we ever go back to the GTA I would love some insider info.  




shoppinggalnyc said:


> You guys are killing it. I went to 4 different thrift stores last week and all I got was a few pieces for my girls. I think I'm just getting too picky...


 
We stopped in London for a few days at the end of our trip & I went to the matchesfashion sample sale. I thought of you & all the fab deals you get at sample sales. Mine was a major bust though. The most gorgeous high end items, all with terrible damage. Holes, tears, ink, you name it. It made me so sad. Even at 90% off retail the damage was to bad. And I won't be ordering anything from their site after what I saw.



justeen said:


> Coach Chelsea signature heritage tote! It was 30% off today,  so i technically paid $7


 
Congrats!



Ninahhh said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> It's been a while since I've had a chance to thrift, but this has been my biggest thrift purchase so far (and the best). I found these beauties at the family thrift store, they were a bit dirty, but I took them home and gave them a cleaning and now they look great!
> 
> These CHANEL Suede Patent Cap Toe Platform Pumps were 14.99 and still in great condition (heel is a bit scuffed, but who cares!). It was a size 39, so I was a bit worried about size, but they fit great ( I'm a size US 8). These are my first Chanel shoes and I'm pretty excited!


 
Lucky girl! Those are gorgeous!



mlm05004 said:


> Just received my first Fashionphile purchase! I've never seen anything like this! 2005 Ellipse wristlet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019148


 
Adorable!



Tomsmom said:


> I had an awesome thrifting day in Manhattan at Salvos
> 
> Vera Wang sunnies
> 
> Vince slip on sneakers they were brand new!
> 
> Joes Jeans shorts
> 
> Splendid Tee
> 
> ANd COH Skinnies


 
Talk about thrifting a whole outfit! You scored some awesome summer pieces!


----------



## ladyash

mlm05004 said:


> Just received my first Fashionphile purchase! I've never seen anything like this! 2005 Ellipse wristlet [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019148



I have the Ellipse PM. I would kind of love the wristlet though for going out since I don't like carrying large bags with me! This is too cute!


----------



## mlm05004

ladyash said:


> I have the Ellipse PM. I would kind of love the wristlet though for going out since I don't like carrying large bags with me! This is too cute!




Isn't it? I just love it! I had never seen anything like it before! I had to have it !! [emoji7]


----------



## mrsphd16

Raven3766 said:


> Those shoes!!!!!!!!!Gorgeous!


where are you getting these great deals


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Aw too bad. There is nothing worse than a sample sale full of crap. I did both Rebecca Taylor and Tracy Reese this week and I picked up a bunch of beautiful cheap dresses. 

Sophia Webster just had a sample sale in London last week - I would have killed to be there. Don't tell me you were there and missed it...



LuxeDeb said:


> We stopped in London for a few days at the end of our trip & I went to the matchesfashion sample sale. I thought of you & all the fab deals you get at sample sales. Mine was a major bust though. The most gorgeous high end items, all with terrible damage. Holes, tears, ink, you name it. It made me so sad. Even at 90% off retail the damage was to bad. And I won't be ordering anything from their site after what I saw.


----------



## JaNan16

Gosh you guys have found some great things!!! 

A couple of you wanted some thrifting locations for central Texas. Here are a few Goodwills Ha! Ha! Just scroll down for a link of the map. We have a ton as you can see!  Notice there is one that is a boutique. The prices are a bit higher, but designer stuff galore.

https://www.goodwillcentraltexas.org/locations

I've been on a shoe kick lately and have some good luck.

Salvatore Ferragamo








Donald J. Pliner




Stuart Weitzman


----------



## chocolagirl

Today I found these Manolo Blahnik bow heels for $10.
 Hope to wear them to weddings


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing! Love these 



chocolagirl said:


> Today I found these Manolo Blahnik bow heels for $10.
> Hope to wear them to weddings


----------



## Tomsmom

chocolagirl said:


> Today I found these Manolo Blahnik bow heels for $10.
> Hope to wear them to weddings



Love the shoes!


----------



## Tomsmom

JaNan16 said:


> Gosh you guys have found some great things!!!
> 
> A couple of you wanted some thrifting locations for central Texas. Here are a few Goodwills Ha! Ha! Just scroll down for a link of the map. We have a ton as you can see!  Notice there is one that is a boutique. The prices are a bit higher, but designer stuff galore.
> 
> https://www.goodwillcentraltexas.org/locations
> 
> I've been on a shoe kick lately and have some good luck.
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman



Awesome shoe haul!  Love the heel on the Stuart weitzman!


----------



## kema042290

I brought a Milly crossbody (25) and shift dress (30) from Goodwill. I will post my pics a little later. 


In NYC it's a lot harder to find really good deals at stores that have people that price items because you rarely get over. I


----------



## brbshopping

I just bought this beautiful Nina Ricci purse for about $80!!! Waiting for it to ship, it is domestic (another state), so it should not take too long! Yay! Pics from seller:





Will update with my own pics when it arrives  I have always wanted a NR bag!


----------



## brbshopping

Tomsmom said:


> I had an awesome thrifting day in Manhattan at Salvos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang sunnies




OMG I love those sunnies


----------



## jamamcg

JaNan16 said:


> Gosh you guys have found some great things!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of you wanted some thrifting locations for central Texas. Here are a few Goodwills Ha! Ha! Just scroll down for a link of the map. We have a ton as you can see!  Notice there is one that is a boutique. The prices are a bit higher, but designer stuff galore.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.goodwillcentraltexas.org/locations
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a shoe kick lately and have some good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman




I wish you replied earlier. I'm leaving today .


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Went thrifting today... Someone bought the Tory Burch bag i spotted last week, but that's okay, because I found a Coach Soho bag in great condition (no stains/rips/tears!) for $15 at Goodwill Marin! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also got a lovely Tahiri by Arthur S. Levine stretch denim dress w/ belt for $17. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Didn't have enough room on my phone to take pics, so I found it on Nordstrom's site. 

Overall, a good day for thrifting!


----------



## Ninahhh

chocolagirl said:


> Today I found these Manolo Blahnik bow heels for $10.
> Hope to wear them to weddings



Beauty!!!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

chocolagirl said:


> Today I found these Manolo Blahnik bow heels for $10.
> 
> Hope to wear them to weddings




OMG GORGEOUS!!! *claps loudly at the shoes AND the price!*


----------



## Cc1213

chocolagirl said:


> Today I found these Manolo Blahnik bow heels for $10.
> 
> Hope to wear them to weddings







JaNan16 said:


> Gosh you guys have found some great things!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of you wanted some thrifting locations for central Texas. Here are a few Goodwills Ha! Ha! Just scroll down for a link of the map. We have a ton as you can see!  Notice there is one that is a boutique. The prices are a bit higher, but designer stuff galore.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.goodwillcentraltexas.org/locations
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a shoe kick lately and have some good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman




Beautiful show finds ladies!


----------



## Squids

I found a genuine Hermes scarf at Goodwill for $2 last weekend.


----------



## Cc1213

Squids said:


> I found a genuine Hermes scarf at Goodwill for $2 last weekend.




I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Cc1213

Going through a bit of a dry spell in terms of thrifting, but have found these over the past few weeks.

Full bottle of Chanel Allure - $34 (goodwill)



DVF booties - $30 at buffalo exchange 





Fendi earrings - $2 at goodwill



Stuart Weitzman shoes - $7 at goodwill (sorry for the stock photo - these babies went to my mom)


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Going through a bit of a dry spell in terms of thrifting, but have found these over the past few weeks.
> 
> Full bottle of Chanel Allure - $34 (goodwill)
> View attachment 3026061
> 
> 
> DVF booties - $30 at buffalo exchange
> View attachment 3026062
> 
> View attachment 3026063
> 
> 
> Fendi earrings - $2 at goodwill
> View attachment 3026064
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman shoes - $7 at goodwill (sorry for the stock photo - these babies went to my mom)
> View attachment 3026067


Doesn't look like a dry spell to me it seems as though you doing great! Everything is totally awesome, expecially the Weitzman shoes.


----------



## Raven3766

Squids said:


> I found a genuine Hermes scarf at Goodwill for $2 last weekend.


Where? Where is it? Pic please....


----------



## authenticplease

Squids said:


> I found a genuine Hermes scarf at Goodwill for $2 last weekend.



:useless:  I wanna see!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Going through a bit of a dry spell in terms of thrifting, but have found these over the past few weeks.
> 
> Full bottle of Chanel Allure - $34 (goodwill)
> View attachment 3026061
> 
> 
> DVF booties - $30 at buffalo exchange
> View attachment 3026062
> 
> View attachment 3026063
> 
> 
> Fendi earrings - $2 at goodwill
> View attachment 3026064
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman shoes - $7 at goodwill (sorry for the stock photo - these babies went to my mom)
> View attachment 3026067


wowza! love all your finds! chanel makes the best perfumes and those dvf boots - amazing!


----------



## nerimanna

JaNan16 said:


> Gosh you guys have found some great things!!!
> 
> A couple of you wanted some thrifting locations for central Texas. Here are a few Goodwills Ha! Ha! Just scroll down for a link of the map. We have a ton as you can see!  Notice there is one that is a boutique. The prices are a bit higher, but designer stuff galore.
> 
> https://www.goodwillcentraltexas.org/locations
> 
> I've been on a shoe kick lately and have some good luck.
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman


congrats! i envy those stuart weitzman's


----------



## nerimanna

chocolagirl said:


> Today I found these Manolo Blahnik bow heels for $10.
> Hope to wear them to weddings


very pretty!


----------



## nerimanna

just won an auction at ebay for this Hermes Tandem watch

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/131527519376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

it has a tiny wristband length maybe that's why it didn't went too high as i thought it would. won it for just about US$160! at that price it's basically thrift price 

when i receive it i'm taking it straight to Hermes store and see if they can order extra links - if not, i don't mind changing the steel band to a leather one


----------



## Tomsmom

nerimanna said:


> just won an auction at ebay for this Hermes Tandem watch
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/131527519376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> it has a tiny wristband length maybe that's why it didn't went too high as i thought it would. won it for just about US$160! at that price it's basically thrift price
> 
> when i receive it i'm taking it straight to Hermes store and see if they can order extra links - if not, i don't mind changing the steel band to a leather one



That's a lovely watch congrats!


----------



## LuxeDeb

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Aw too bad. There is nothing worse than a sample sale full of crap. I did both Rebecca Taylor and Tracy Reese this week and I picked up a bunch of beautiful cheap dresses.
> 
> Sophia Webster just had a sample sale in London last week - I would have killed to be there. Don't tell me you were there and missed it...


 
I think it was the day we left. I wasn't going to push my luck with hubby. The exchange rate bites. And we have almost missed flights several times for my last minute shopping, or just spending too much time at Heathrow getting Brit mags & Brit candy. Gaad, I love the Brits!



JaNan16 said:


> Gosh you guys have found some great things!!!
> 
> A couple of you wanted some thrifting locations for central Texas. Here are a few Goodwills Ha! Ha! Just scroll down for a link of the map. We have a ton as you can see!  Notice there is one that is a boutique. The prices are a bit higher, but designer stuff galore.
> 
> https://www.goodwillcentraltexas.org/locations
> 
> I've been on a shoe kick lately and have some good luck.
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> Donald J. Pliner
> Stuart Weitzman


 
Nice haul! Those stuart Weitzmans are smokin! 



chocolagirl said:


> Today I found these Manolo Blahnik bow heels for $10.
> Hope to wear them to weddings


 
Gorgeous! Such a great classic 



brbshopping said:


> I just bought this beautiful Nina Ricci purse for about $80!!! Waiting for it to ship, it is domestic (another state), so it should not take too long! Yay! Pics from seller:
> 
> View attachment 3021946
> View attachment 3021947
> 
> 
> Will update with my own pics when it arrives  I have always wanted a NR bag!


 
Lovely bag & lovely price!


----------



## LuxeDeb

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Went thrifting today... Someone bought the Tory Burch bag i spotted last week, but that's okay, because I found a Coach Soho bag in great condition (no stains/rips/tears!) for $15 at Goodwill Marin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024832
> 
> 
> I also got a lovely Tahiri by Arthur S. Levine stretch denim dress w/ belt for $17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024839
> 
> 
> Didn't have enough room on my phone to take pics, so I found it on Nordstrom's site.
> 
> Overall, a good day for thrifting!


 
Great job!



Cc1213 said:


> Going through a bit of a dry spell in terms of thrifting, but have found these over the past few weeks.
> 
> Full bottle of Chanel Allure - $34 (goodwill)
> View attachment 3026061
> 
> 
> DVF booties - $30 at buffalo exchange
> View attachment 3026062
> 
> View attachment 3026063
> 
> 
> Fendi earrings - $2 at goodwill
> View attachment 3026064
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman shoes - $7 at goodwill (sorry for the stock photo - these babies went to my mom)
> View attachment 3026067


 
Super cute DVF booties! I have almost the identical Fendi earrings except they don't have the little nubs around them. I think they are from the late 90s. It goes without saying you got a better deal on them!



nerimanna said:


> just won an auction at ebay for this Hermes Tandem watch
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/131527519376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> it has a tiny wristband length maybe that's why it didn't went too high as i thought it would. won it for just about US$160! at that price it's basically thrift price
> 
> when i receive it i'm taking it straight to Hermes store and see if they can order extra links - if not, i don't mind changing the steel band to a leather one


 
Congrats! The watch is gorgeous & the price is ah-mazing!


----------



## authenticplease

nerimanna said:


> just won an auction at ebay for this Hermes Tandem watch
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/131527519376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> it has a tiny wristband length maybe that's why it didn't went too high as i thought it would. won it for just about US$160! at that price it's basically thrift price
> 
> when i receive it i'm taking it straight to Hermes store and see if they can order extra links - if not, i don't mind changing the steel band to a leather one




Did you check online jewelers or on EBay for extra links?


----------



## nerimanna

authenticplease said:


> Did you check online jewelers or on EBay for extra links?


i did! unfortunately i couldn't find any at ebay or google!  

but i did call Hermes and they said they can order links  if it's too pricey or if not available, maybe i can message a few ebay sellers who are now selling the same watch and see if they can sell me a couple of extra links.


----------



## brbshopping

bought a pair of giuseppe zanotti for about 56 USD!




trying to up my shoe game as i've not given it much love lately...


----------



## Squids

Here are pictures of the scarf for those who asked.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Aw too bad. I would have delayed my flight for that sale LOL. I'm a little obsessed with Sophia Webster right now...



LuxeDeb said:


> I think it was the day we left. I wasn't going to push my luck with hubby. The exchange rate bites. And we have almost missed flights several times for my last minute shopping, or just spending too much time at Heathrow getting Brit mags & Brit candy. Gaad, I love the Brits!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul! Those stuart Weitzmans are smokin!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Such a great classic
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag & lovely price!


----------



## brbshopping

LuxeDeb said:


> I think it was the day we left. I wasn't going to push my luck with hubby. The exchange rate bites. And we have almost missed flights several times for my last minute shopping, or just spending too much time at Heathrow getting Brit mags & Brit candy. Gaad, I love the Brits!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul! Those stuart Weitzmans are smokin!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Such a great classic
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag & lovely price!




Thanks so much! Yes I am so happy about the price LOL


----------



## brbshopping

Squids said:


> Here are pictures of the scarf for those who asked.




Gorgeous!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Lucky you! It's gorgeous 





Squids said:


> Here are pictures of the scarf for those who asked.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Squids said:


> Here are pictures of the scarf for those who asked.




LOVE that Hermes scarf!


----------



## glasskey

I have this scarf it is the best.

ETA: turns out my quotes thing is not working. referring to the Hermes scarf with keys that Squids found!


----------



## Tomsmom

Squids said:


> Here are pictures of the scarf for those who asked.



It's beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

Squids said:


> Here are pictures of the scarf for those who asked.


Congrats, I love it!


----------



## authenticplease

Squids said:


> Here are pictures of the scarf for those who asked.



I love this pattern!  Les Cles is the name


----------



## Tomsmom

My first pair of manolos!  24.99


----------



## chocolagirl

Tomsmom said:


> My first pair of manolos!  24.99



classic beauty


----------



## Cc1213

Poshmark has been treating me well lately. I bought Gucci loafers for $80, and Cassedi boots for $30. Both sellers were kind enough to send original dust bags. I also got a ferragamo headband for $50 - the seller included a free Laura Mercier blush, and a BB cream from benefit (both unused).


----------



## KrissieNO.5

So many great finds! love the manolos, the charlotte olympia's and the gucci loafers. I racked up thrifting and at buffalo exchange a few weeks ago. I was sad to find that they left the alarm on a wildfox shirt I bought.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Poshmark has been treating me well lately. I bought Gucci loafers for $80, and Cassedi boots for $30. Both sellers were kind enough to send original dust bags. I also got a ferragamo headband for $50 - the seller included a free Laura Mercier blush, and a BB cream from benefit (both unused).
> View attachment 3028886
> 
> View attachment 3028888
> 
> View attachment 3028889
> 
> View attachment 3028890
> 
> View attachment 3028891
> 
> View attachment 3028896



Love the loafers and boots!


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> So many great finds! love the manolos, the charlotte olympia's and the gucci loafers. I racked up thrifting and at buffalo exchange a few weeks ago. I was sad to find that they left the alarm on a wildfox shirt I bought.



We need pics when you get a chance


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Bottega Veneta tote for $15 at GW.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150612_191750-1_zpsiv4qwhit.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Bottega Veneta tote for $15 at GW.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150612_191750-1_zpsiv4qwhit.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Nice score!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Nice score!


Thanks Tomsmom, it's been a while since I've posted. Everyone has been finding so many wonderful items.


----------



## Peach08

Hi there, longtime lurker and first time poster 

these are not from thrift but considering the price, it basically is 

Alaia ballet flats, purchased from Hudson's Bay Outlet (canada)












they are about 1/2 inch too big but for the price couldn't leave them


----------



## Raven3766

Peach08 said:


> Hi there, longtime lurker and first time poster
> 
> these are not from thrift but considering the price, it basically is
> 
> Alaia ballet flats, purchased from Hudson's Bay Outlet (canada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are about 1/2 inch too big but for the price couldn't leave them


Wow! What a deal!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> My first pair of manolos!  24.99


Tomsmom, love the Manolos!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Bottega Veneta tote for $15 at GW.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-06/20150612_191750-1_zpsiv4qwhit.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Wow, what a great bag. I've been on the hunt for BV for so long - I hope I find one!



Peach08 said:


> Hi there, longtime lurker and first time poster
> 
> these are not from thrift but considering the price, it basically is
> 
> Alaia ballet flats, purchased from Hudson's Bay Outlet (canada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are about 1/2 inch too big but for the price couldn't leave them




Beautiful shoes!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Poshmark has been treating me well lately. I bought Gucci loafers for $80, and Cassedi boots for $30. Both sellers were kind enough to send original dust bags. I also got a ferragamo headband for $50 - the seller included a free Laura Mercier blush, and a BB cream from benefit (both unused).
> View attachment 3028886
> 
> View attachment 3028888
> 
> View attachment 3028889
> 
> View attachment 3028890
> 
> View attachment 3028891
> 
> View attachment 3028896


great finds! congrats! love everything


----------



## nerimanna

got the hermes tandem watch at the mail today w/c i won at ebay. already went to hermes store to put in a request for extra link. it's an exact tight fit but could use an extra link or two. again, lucky to have won it at $160 at very good condition! same model sell at ebay japan for $590 (beat up condition) to $1,350 (excellent condition). 

i'm also amazed at the craftsmanship of the watch. the details are very fine and intricate. i'm doing a happy dance now 

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> got the hermes tandem watch at the mail today w/c i won at ebay. already went to hermes store to put in a request for extra link. it's an exact tight fit but could use an extra link or two. again, lucky to have won it at $160 at very good condition! same model sell at ebay japan for $590 (beat up condition) to $1,350 (excellent condition).
> 
> i'm also amazed at the craftsmanship of the watch. the details are very fine and intricate. i'm doing a happy dance now
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


Your watch is pretty, sounds a little insane but I truly love the back.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> We need pics when you get a chance



I will try. I am in the process of moving and there is stuff everywhere. I am finding it hard to get rid of things lol


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Your watch is pretty, sounds a little insane but I truly love the back.



thanks Raven! I love the emblem/crest too at the back -artistic and feels like it's got some history to it


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I will try. I am in the process of moving and there is stuff everywhere. I am finding it hard to get rid of things lol




Did you get married?


----------



## Peach08

.


----------



## Peach08

nerimanna said:


> got the hermes tandem watch at the mail today w/c i won at ebay. already went to hermes store to put in a request for extra link. it's an exact tight fit but could use an extra link or two. again, lucky to have won it at $160 at very good condition! same model sell at ebay japan for $590 (beat up condition) to $1,350 (excellent condition).
> 
> i'm also amazed at the craftsmanship of the watch. the details are very fine and intricate. i'm doing a happy dance now
> 
> thanks for letting me share!




That's a beautiful watch and for the price!


----------



## nerimanna

Peach08 said:


> That's a beautiful watch and for the price!


thank you! really got lucky. seller had an auction for a lot of cartier watches too maybe most of the people were focused on those and totally missed out on this hermes watch 

wishing you luck too on your next bargain hunt!


----------



## Operasoprano1

nerimanna said:


> got the hermes tandem watch at the mail today w/c i won at ebay. already went to hermes store to put in a request for extra link. it's an exact tight fit but could use an extra link or two. again, lucky to have won it at $160 at very good condition! same model sell at ebay japan for $590 (beat up condition) to $1,350 (excellent condition).
> 
> i'm also amazed at the craftsmanship of the watch. the details are very fine and intricate. i'm doing a happy dance now
> 
> thanks for letting me share!




That's very nice! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rgray0515

Coach Bleeker Bucket Tote for $2.50 at a local flea market today. Cream color leather Coach for $5 at local thrift store. Pink signature metallic Tye Die purse for $4, black Coach Legacy bag for $5, and khaki Coach Mini Hampton Shopper Tote for $4 all from another local thrift store!


----------



## rgray0515

The best bargain this weekend was this pair of Michael Kors sunglasses for 60 cents at my favorite thrift store.


----------



## heymom

nerimanna said:


> got the hermes tandem watch at the mail today w/c i won at ebay. already went to hermes store to put in a request for extra link. it's an exact tight fit but could use an extra link or two. again, lucky to have won it at $160 at very good condition! same model sell at ebay japan for $590 (beat up condition) to $1,350 (excellent condition).
> 
> i'm also amazed at the craftsmanship of the watch. the details are very fine and intricate. i'm doing a happy dance now
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



Fabulous! I'm insane as Raven because I love the back&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## magdalinka

Hi Guys. Just bough this Chanel lambskin WOC in great condition from 2011 for $800. Now I am wondering if I paid too much? What do you ladies think?


----------



## magdalinka

.


----------



## Cc1213

Prada shoes - $15


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Prada shoes - $15
> View attachment 3032117
> 
> View attachment 3032119


WOW and at $15, that is amazing!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Hi Guys. Just bough this Chanel lambskin WOC in great condition from 2011 for $800. Now I am wondering if I paid too much? What do you ladies think?


I think you overpaid by just a little (maybe by $100 comparing to prices of Japan-sourced preloved goods which I find to have the best prices). But the great condition it is in, is worth paying extra for  It's such a classic design that you could wear it with anything and anywhere.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Hi Guys. Just bough this Chanel lambskin WOC in great condition from 2011 for $800. Now I am wondering if I paid too much? What do you ladies think?


If you love and want something; if you think it is worth it, then great deal! I would love to have that handbag, it's beautiful. One day I will have the elusive Chanel bag....


----------



## Tomsmom

rgray0515 said:


> Coach Bleeker Bucket Tote for $2.50 at a local flea market today. Cream color leather Coach for $5 at local thrift store. Pink signature metallic Tye Die purse for $4, black Coach Legacy bag for $5, and khaki Coach Mini Hampton Shopper Tote for $4 all from another local thrift store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032056
> View attachment 3032057
> View attachment 3032058
> View attachment 3032059
> View attachment 3032060




Wow such great coach deals!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Hi Guys. Just bough this Chanel lambskin WOC in great condition from 2011 for $800. Now I am wondering if I paid too much? What do you ladies think?




I don't know Chanel prices at all but the WOC looks gorgeous !  I agree with Raven.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> I don't know Chanel prices at all but the WOC looks gorgeous !  I agree with Raven.





Raven3766 said:


> If you love and want something; if you think it is worth it, then great deal! I would love to have that handbag, it's beautiful. One day I will have the elusive Chanel bag....





nerimanna said:


> I think you overpaid by just a little (maybe by $100 comparing to prices of Japan-sourced preloved goods which I find to have the best prices). But the great condition it is in, is worth paying extra for  It's such a classic design that you could wear it with anything and anywhere.


Thank you for your input ladies! Can always count on you for great feedback. Not sure yet if I will keep it. My rule is - only 1 Chanel at a time, which means i will have to sell my current one.


----------



## magdalinka

brbshopping said:


> bought a pair of giuseppe zanotti for about 56 USD!
> 
> View attachment 3027570
> 
> 
> trying to up my shoe game as i've not given it much love lately...


Those are pretty! 


Squids said:


> Here are pictures of the scarf for those who asked.


OMG! Beautiful. Congrats on a great find. 


Tomsmom said:


> My first pair of manolos!  24.99


Great classic find!


Cc1213 said:


> Poshmark has been treating me well lately. I bought Gucci loafers for $80, and Cassedi boots for $30. Both sellers were kind enough to send original dust bags. I also got a ferragamo headband for $50 - the seller included a free Laura Mercier blush, and a BB cream from benefit (both unused).
> View attachment 3028886
> 
> View attachment 3028888
> 
> View attachment 3028889
> 
> View attachment 3028890
> 
> View attachment 3028891
> 
> View attachment 3028896


Cute Gucci loafers. 


Raven3766 said:


> I found a Bottega Veneta tote for $15 at GW.
> http://


YAY! This is your 3rd Bottega, right? Nice find!


Peach08 said:


> Hi there, longtime lurker and first time poster
> 
> these are not from thrift but considering the price, it basically is
> 
> Alaia ballet flats, purchased from Hudson's Bay Outlet (canada)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are about 1/2 inch too big but for the price couldn't leave them


Wow, great find.


----------



## jamamcg

Home from my trip. Got some goodies to share. Sadly the airline lost my luggage so I can't share all my finds as most items were in my suitcase but I kept the ties in my hand luggage 














The gucci and most of the ysl ones were found in savers in Austin they had a DKNY tie priced for $29.99 but had priced the Gucci one $5.99 and the YSL's were $2.99. I had to laugh.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thank you for your input ladies! Can always count on you for great feedback. Not sure yet if I will keep it. My rule is - only 1 Chanel at a time, which means i will have to sell my current one.


Magda! There is no rule for Chanel! I guess I'm just selfish...


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Home from my trip. Got some goodies to share. Sadly the airline lost my luggage so I can't share all my finds as most items were in my suitcase but I kept the ties in my hand luggage
> 
> View attachment 3032791
> 
> View attachment 3032792
> 
> View attachment 3032793
> 
> View attachment 3032794
> 
> View attachment 3032795
> 
> View attachment 3032796
> 
> 
> The gucci and most of the ysl ones were found in savers in Austin they had a DKNY tie priced for $29.99 but had priced the Gucci one $5.99 and the YSL's were $2.99. I had to laugh.


Jama, glad you had great thrifting in Austin! You were in tie heaven.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, glad you had great thrifting in Austin! You were in tie heaven.




Thanks. It was quite good, but you really need to have a car to get about. I just went to places that I saw from the bus haha.


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Gucci scarf for $1....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150615_164541-1-1_zpsxiljkwon.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Thanks. It was quite good, but you really need to have a car to get about. I just went to places that I saw from the bus haha.


You definitely need a car. I'm going to San Antonio for 3 days; I'm driving.


----------



## Trekkie

nerimanna said:


> got the hermes tandem watch at the mail today w/c i won at ebay. already went to hermes store to put in a request for extra link. it's an exact tight fit but could use an extra link or two. again, lucky to have won it at $160 at very good condition! same model sell at ebay japan for $590 (beat up condition) to $1,350 (excellent condition).
> 
> i'm also amazed at the craftsmanship of the watch. the details are very fine and intricate. i'm doing a happy dance now
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



Amazing! I'd love to get my hands on another Hermes watch... guess I'd better go stalk ebay.


----------



## Trekkie

jamamcg said:


> Home from my trip. Got some goodies to share. Sadly the airline lost my luggage so I can't share all my finds as most items were in my suitcase but I kept the ties in my hand luggage
> 
> View attachment 3032791
> 
> View attachment 3032792
> 
> View attachment 3032793
> 
> View attachment 3032794
> 
> View attachment 3032795
> 
> View attachment 3032796
> 
> 
> The gucci and most of the ysl ones were found in savers in Austin they had a DKNY tie priced for $29.99 but had priced the Gucci one $5.99 and the YSL's were $2.99. I had to laugh.



OMG I love that H tie... so damn cute! What a great find.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Home from my trip. Got some goodies to share. Sadly the airline lost my luggage so I can't share all my finds as most items were in my suitcase but I kept the ties in my hand luggage
> 
> View attachment 3032791
> 
> View attachment 3032792
> 
> View attachment 3032793
> 
> View attachment 3032794
> 
> View attachment 3032795
> 
> View attachment 3032796
> 
> 
> The gucci and most of the ysl ones were found in savers in Austin they had a DKNY tie priced for $29.99 but had priced the Gucci one $5.99 and the YSL's were $2.99. I had to laugh.


Love your tie collection. lol at the Hermes sheep


Raven3766 said:


> Magda! There is no rule for Chanel! I guess I'm just selfish...


I wish Raven, I wish..


Raven3766 said:


> I found a Gucci scarf for $1....
> http://


Gorgeous! Getting scarf jealousy over here. I really need to go thrifting.


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Hi Guys. Just bough this Chanel lambskin WOC in great condition from 2011 for $800. Now I am wondering if I paid too much? What do you ladies think?



What a lovely purchase, Magda!  I don't think you overpaid at all.......and I love the SHW


----------



## magdalinka

So they opened a new Salvos near me a while back. Stopped by just to check it out. I am in shock. An obviously fake Chanel with made in China tag $60 and a vintage pony hair bag (really cute but no name) $295. Are you kidding me? Dirty or ripped kid's clothing $3. No wonder it's so empty. Rant over.


----------



## emilu

Vince leather tank top (back is silk) $20

Love it when the resale shop mislabels leather (this is an especially silky soft paperweight leather) as faux and prices it at a steal. Got a vince leather skirt last year similarly mismarked.


----------



## emilu

magdalinka said:


> Hi Guys. Just bough this Chanel lambskin WOC in great condition from 2011 for $800. Now I am wondering if I paid too much? What do you ladies think?




I don't think you paid too much particularly if the condition is very good.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Did you get married?



Yes!!


----------



## chowlover2

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yes!!




Congrats to you and your husband!


----------



## brbshopping

magdalinka said:


> Those are pretty!.




Thanks!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yes!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Raven3766

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yes!!


Oooooh! Congratulations!


----------



## peone121

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!
> 
> The last thread is now archived, please continue here!
> 
> 
> Post any of your recent secondhand/thrift store/consignment, etc. . .   treasures!
> ***Please remember that we allow only authentic items on tPF.   If you are not certain about authenticity, please do not post it here.
> Also, please do not post authenticity questions here.***



Thank you


----------



## sunnyflies

nerimanna said:


> got the hermes tandem watch at the mail today w/c i won at ebay. already went to hermes store to put in a request for extra link. it's an exact tight fit but could use an extra link or two. again, lucky to have won it at $160 at very good condition! same model sell at ebay japan for $590 (beat up condition) to $1,350 (excellent condition).
> 
> i'm also amazed at the craftsmanship of the watch. the details are very fine and intricate. i'm doing a happy dance now
> 
> thanks for letting me share!



Amazing watch! Congratulations


----------



## Jessica_TFD

I had a couple of good days thrifting.


I got an AWESOME fit & flare Kate Spade dress, 2 Adrianna Papell dresses, a Theory tee, and a pair of Coach Suede Mules. I only spent ~ $35.


Sorry for the lack of pics my camera battery died.


----------



## Raven3766

So at this time Texas is waiting for a Tropical Storm. We were told to stay in and people panicked, went to the store and cleaned the shelves out! Anyway, I was sitting around waiting. It only drizzled a few times, so I took off to my favorite thrift. It's 10 minutes away and I was itching for a thriftin". I found a Cartier clock for $1.91. It's missing the key, but I think that will be an easy fix. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150616_183139-1_zpslecyua81.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chowlover2 said:


> Congrats to you and your husband!






Tomsmom said:


> Congratulations!!





Raven3766 said:


> Oooooh! Congratulations!



Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Ok so I finally got my suitcase back. 
Here are some of the pieces I found 

Chinese opera scarf made of super fine silk chiffon 



Japanese tabi slippers. I had to have them as I thought they were cute don't know how any one can wear them. They were $4.99 and 50% off 



And a small dior scarf was probably free with a perfume. It was only $1.99. 





More to come later.


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this cute Treesje bag today for 11.99 it's my first green bag &#128513;


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Ok so I finally got my suitcase back.
> Here are some of the pieces I found
> 
> Chinese opera scarf made of super fine silk chiffon
> View attachment 3035312
> 
> 
> Japanese tabi slippers. I had to have them as I thought they were cute don't know how any one can wear them. They were $4.99 and 50% off
> View attachment 3035313
> 
> 
> And a small dior scarf was probably free with a perfume. It was only $1.99.
> View attachment 3035314
> 
> View attachment 3035315
> 
> 
> More to come later.




That Chinese opera scarf is a stunner!


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Ok so I finally got my suitcase back.
> Here are some of the pieces I found
> 
> Chinese opera scarf made of super fine silk chiffon
> View attachment 3035312
> 
> 
> Japanese tabi slippers. I had to have them as I thought they were cute don't know how any one can wear them. They were $4.99 and 50% off
> View attachment 3035313
> 
> 
> And a small dior scarf was probably free with a perfume. It was only $1.99.
> View attachment 3035314
> 
> View attachment 3035315
> 
> 
> More to come later.




I love your Chinese Opera scarf too!  Very cool


----------



## Tarhls

Tomsmom said:


> Found this cute Treesje bag today for 11.99 it's my first green bag [emoji16]




I love the bag!


----------



## Peach08

emilu said:


> Vince leather tank top (back is silk) $20
> 
> Love it when the resale shop mislabels leather (this is an especially silky soft paperweight leather) as faux and prices it at a steal. Got a vince leather skirt last year similarly mismarked.
> 
> View attachment 3033346
> View attachment 3033347



i love this!
i wish my thrift stores had amazing finds like this


----------



## Peach08

the thrift stores in my city are horrible, everything is over-priced and you rarely find any deals

so i stick to consignment

got this burberry london dress for 35$


----------



## djdj

Peach08 said:


> the thrift stores in my city are horrible, everything is over-priced and you rarely find any deals
> 
> so i stick to consignment
> 
> got this burberry london dress for 35$




like the belt part! do you live in Toronto? any consignment store to recommend?


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Ok so I finally got my suitcase back.
> Here are some of the pieces I found
> 
> Chinese opera scarf made of super fine silk chiffon
> View attachment 3035312
> 
> 
> Japanese tabi slippers. I had to have them as I thought they were cute don't know how any one can wear them. They were $4.99 and 50% off
> View attachment 3035313
> 
> 
> And a small dior scarf was probably free with a perfume. It was only $1.99.
> View attachment 3035314
> 
> View attachment 3035315
> 
> 
> More to come later.


Too cool, I'm lovin' the Opera scarf!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> So at this time Texas is waiting for a Tropical Storm. We were told to stay in and people panicked, went to the store and cleaned the shelves out! Anyway, I was sitting around waiting. It only drizzled a few times, so I took off to my favorite thrift. It's 10 minutes away and I was itching for a thriftin". I found a Cartier clock for $1.91. It's missing the key, but I think that will be an easy fix.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-06/20150616_183139-1_zpslecyua81.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Ahhh...it was there waiting for you. I'm in love with the clock - so classic. Hope you're hanging in there with the storms. My in laws live in Houston, and their house was totaled from the floods last month. I'll be out there tomorrow - maybe I'll sneak away and thrift!


----------



## Cc1213

Found this Chanel gift set for $40 at goodwill - couldn't pass up purchasing this, and storing it for a last minute bday present. Also got the makeup bag for 1.99. Not bad!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Ahhh...it was there waiting for you. I'm in love with the clock - so classic. Hope you're hanging in there with the storms. My in laws live in Houston, and their house was totaled from the floods last month. I'll be out there tomorrow - maybe I'll sneak away and thrift!


This last storm sort of missed us, but I know people are still cleaning up from the last storm.  I left the clock with someone to fix,hopefully he will call me with a quote.  It was quite heavy, missing the key and over wound. But it is Cartier, so I will repair it. I hope the guy didn't run off with my clock.


----------



## Raven3766

Found shoes! All for $30!
Frye boots....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182519_zpsn9qthhq7.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Gucci snakeskin slides..
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182545_zpshgjyve2b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Ted Bakers....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182814_zpslo3vnync.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Snakeskin Miu Miu....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182738_zpsvn7avg95.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Found shoes! All for $30!
> Frye boots....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182519_zpsn9qthhq7.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Gucci snakeskin slides..
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182545_zpshgjyve2b.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Ted Bakers....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182814_zpslo3vnync.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Snakeskin Miu Miu....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182738_zpsvn7avg95.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Wow great haul.  Love the guccis!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Wow great haul.  Love the guccis!


Thanks Tomsmom! I also found Fly London(need cleaning) and work shoes, Cole Haan...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182654_zpskf52yflm.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150618_182837_zpseg8fnzvt.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom! I also found Fly London(need cleaning) and work shoes, Cole Haan...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-06/20150618_182654_zpskf52yflm.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20150618_182837_zpseg8fnzvt.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




You made out like a bandit with those shoes! The Gucci heels are my favorite [emoji7]


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Found shoes! All for $30!
> 
> Frye boots....
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-06/20150618_182519_zpsn9qthhq7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Gucci snakeskin slides..
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-06/20150618_182545_zpshgjyve2b.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Ted Bakers....
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-06/20150618_182814_zpslo3vnync.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> Snakeskin Miu Miu....
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-06/20150618_182738_zpsvn7avg95.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Jackpot!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Found shoes! All for $30!
> Frye boots....
> http://
> 
> 
> Gucci snakeskin slides..
> http://
> 
> 
> Ted Bakers....
> http://
> 
> 
> Snakeskin Miu Miu....
> http://


Those Miu Mius and Guccis!! Drooling over here


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Those Gucci heels are sooo good!



Raven3766 said:


> Found shoes! All for $30!
> Frye boots....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182519_zpsn9qthhq7.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Gucci snakeskin slides..
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182545_zpshgjyve2b.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Ted Bakers....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182814_zpslo3vnync.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Snakeskin Miu Miu....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182738_zpsvn7avg95.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> You made out like a bandit with those shoes! The Gucci heels are my favorite [emoji7]





chowlover2 said:


> Jackpot!





magdalinka said:


> Those Miu Mius and Guccis!! Drooling over here





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Those Gucci heels are sooo good!



I'm multi-quoting for the first time! Thank you everyone, the Gucci's are 7 and I wear a 7 1/2.  off to the bay they go.


----------



## Peach08

djdj said:


> like the belt part! do you live in Toronto? any consignment store to recommend?



i am actually in montreal


----------



## Peach08

Raven3766 said:


> Found shoes! All for $30!
> Frye boots....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182519_zpsn9qthhq7.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Gucci snakeskin slides..
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182545_zpshgjyve2b.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Ted Bakers....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182814_zpslo3vnync.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Snakeskin Miu Miu....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-06/20150618_182738_zpsvn7avg95.jpg.html][/URL]



those Gucci's are a stunner


----------



## brbshopping

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3036978
> 
> View attachment 3036979
> 
> View attachment 3036980
> 
> Found this Chanel gift set for $40 at goodwill - couldn't pass up purchasing this, and storing it for a last minute bday present. Also got the makeup bag for 1.99. Not bad!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## nerimanna

Great finds everyone! Im excited to share another amazing Chanel find! Some suede and fur boots 

Sorry for the bit of dirt, I was so excited I did not clean the soles first 

I got it for... wait... just $10!!!


----------



## nerimanna

wow Raven! you are on a roll!


----------



## Tomsmom

nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Im excited to share another amazing Chanel find! Some suede and fur boots
> 
> Sorry for the bit of dirt, I was so excited I did not clean the soles first
> 
> I got it for... wait... just $10!!!



Those boots are adorable!!  Congrats on finding Chanel!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow - and they're in perfect condition too!!!! Score!



nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Im excited to share another amazing Chanel find! Some suede and fur boots
> 
> Sorry for the bit of dirt, I was so excited I did not clean the soles first
> 
> I got it for... wait... just $10!!!


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Im excited to share another amazing Chanel find! Some suede and fur boots
> 
> Sorry for the bit of dirt, I was so excited I did not clean the soles first
> 
> I got it for... wait... just $10!!!


They are perfect, love them! What a find!!!


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Im excited to share another amazing Chanel find! Some suede and fur boots
> 
> Sorry for the bit of dirt, I was so excited I did not clean the soles first
> 
> I got it for... wait... just $10!!!


OMG! The cutest little booties ever! Hope they are your size.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

nerimanna said:


> wow Raven! you are on a roll!



Whoa! What a great find!


----------



## authenticplease

nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Im excited to share another amazing Chanel find! Some suede and fur boots
> 
> Sorry for the bit of dirt, I was so excited I did not clean the soles first
> 
> I got it for... wait... just $10!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Sweet find!! And they look so cozy!


----------



## Ephemeralchic

Oh my I found the thread I belong too. I'll post my newest find here when i'm thrifting again.


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> OMG! The cutest little booties ever! Hope they are your size.


thanks magdalinka  i'm a size 37 too but this is way too snug as it's lied with shearling and fur inside! needs breaking in


----------



## magdalinka

Ephemeralchic said:


> Oh my I found the thread I belong too. I'll post my newest find here when i'm thrifting again.


YAY I am glad you found us. Waiting for stories and treasure


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> thanks magdalinka  i'm a size 37 too but this is way too snug as it's lied with shearling and fur inside! needs breaking in


That's the thing about shearling footwear, if it's snug at first it will fit great once the fur has flattened.


----------



## authenticplease

Ephemeralchic said:


> Oh my I found the thread I belong too. I'll post my newest find here when i'm thrifting again.



:welcome2:  I can't wait to see your finds!!


----------



## magdalinka

Had a lucky day at Savers today. Black leather Versace bag $5 and a cool vintage Gucci wallet $3.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Had a lucky day at Savers today. Black leather Versace bag $5 and a cool vintage Gucci wallet $3.
> View attachment 3043722
> View attachment 3043723
> View attachment 3043724
> View attachment 3043725


Great finds Magda! Versace bag is really nice, but the Gucci wallet is so awesome


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Im excited to share another amazing Chanel find! Some suede and fur boots
> 
> Sorry for the bit of dirt, I was so excited I did not clean the soles first
> 
> I got it for... wait... just $10!!!




My jaw hit the floor for these. They are incredible. Great find!


----------



## Cc1213

Found a cute Rebecca Minkoff bag at Gw for $12, but also survived a severe storm/small tornado whilst inside the store. I wish I could upload video - the store was flooding and the ceiling tiles were falling off! It was ridiculous. The only pic I have is from driving home after the storm...it looks like snow, but we had massive hail today:






Here's a pic from inside goodwill during the storm...


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Great finds Magda! Versace bag is really nice, but the Gucci wallet is so awesome


Thank you Raven, I am quite fond of the hand


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Raven, I am quite fond of the hand



I love your Gucci wallet too!  The hand reminds me of Thing from The Adams Family


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Raven, I am quite fond of the hand


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Had a lucky day at Savers today. Black leather Versace bag $5 and a cool vintage Gucci wallet $3.
> View attachment 3043722
> View attachment 3043723
> View attachment 3043724
> View attachment 3043725




Pretty bag and I love the wallet!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Pretty bag and I love the wallet!


Thanks Tomsmom



authenticplease said:


> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/d8/3c/13/d83c130cdb8d4135a6673a3126f7ef7c.jpg


LMAO, thanks for the visual


----------



## Tomsmom

Kate spade leather agenda 9.99 at salvos


----------



## djdj

Peach08 said:


> i am actually in montreal



I do like Montreal so much!! recommend some fantasy stores for our next weekend trip pls! thank you so much~!


----------



## jamamcg

Ok some more pieces I picked up while on holiday. All of these were found in New York. 

D&G wool v neck sweater 7.99. 
It's a bit bobbly, but I can get a thing to remove it. 





Armani rain trench coat. 14.99 I had to laugh at this one as all of the other Armani pieces were priced at $30+ and this was hanging on a small rail and I went to go pay and the cashier looked at the label and the price and said " you have got to be kidding me" obviously miss priced and she still sold it to me. 
I think this will go on the bay at some point. 






And a Marc Jacobs wool blazer $25 it was reduced from $89 I looked it up the RRP is about $999


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Forgive me because I do not have pictures as it is listed over the way, but I found a Hermes scarf. Identical to this for $35 this week.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-SILK...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## sourapril

You are not in CO, are you?




Cc1213 said:


> Found a cute Rebecca Minkoff bag at Gw for $12, but also survived a severe storm/small tornado whilst inside the store. I wish I could upload video - the store was flooding and the ceiling tiles were falling off! It was ridiculous. The only pic I have is from driving home after the storm...it looks like snow, but we had massive hail today:
> 
> View attachment 3043731
> 
> View attachment 3043730
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from inside goodwill during the storm...
> View attachment 3043732


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tomsmom said:


> My first pair of manolos!  24.99


 
Congrats! For your first pair you totally scored with a gorgeous, classic style!



Cc1213 said:


> Poshmark has been treating me well lately. I bought Gucci loafers for $80, and Cassedi boots for $30. Both sellers were kind enough to send original dust bags. I also got a ferragamo headband for $50 - the seller included a free Laura Mercier blush, and a BB cream from benefit (both unused).
> View attachment 3028886
> 
> View attachment 3028888
> 
> View attachment 3028889
> 
> View attachment 3028890
> 
> View attachment 3028891
> 
> View attachment 3028896


 
Very stylish loafers & boots! I have that headband in burgandy. I love hair accessories!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a Bottega Veneta tote for $15 at GW.


 
Nice find! It looks like the material will wear well.



Peach08 said:


> Hi there, longtime lurker and first time poster
> 
> these are not from thrift but considering the price, it basically is
> 
> Alaia ballet flats, purchased from Hudson's Bay Outlet (canada)
> 
> they are about 1/2 inch too big but for the price couldn't leave them


 
I didn't know Alaia made flats! They are super cute ( and probably much more comfortable than his killer heels)


----------



## LuxeDeb

rgray0515 said:


> Coach Bleeker Bucket Tote for $2.50 at a local flea market today. Cream color leather Coach for $5 at local thrift store. Pink signature metallic Tye Die purse for $4, black Coach Legacy bag for $5, and khaki Coach Mini Hampton Shopper Tote for $4 all from another local thrift store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032056
> View attachment 3032057
> View attachment 3032058
> View attachment 3032059
> View attachment 3032060


 
Bag-a-palooza!



rgray0515 said:


> The best bargain this weekend was this pair of Michael Kors sunglasses for 60 cents at my favorite thrift store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032072
> View attachment 3032074
> View attachment 3032075


 
.60! Holy moly...that is a rockin thrift!



magdalinka said:


> Hi Guys. Just bough this Chanel lambskin WOC in great condition from 2011 for $800. Now I am wondering if I paid too much? What do you ladies think?


 
It was a little expensive, but if it is in great condition I think it was worth it. There is no such thing as Chanel buyers regret. It is a beautiful bag & you will get a lot of use out of it!



Cc1213 said:


> Prada shoes - $15
> View attachment 3032117
> 
> View attachment 3032119


 
Girl, you are steppin' up your shoe game! Those are fabulous!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Home from my trip. Got some goodies to share. Sadly the airline lost my luggage so I can't share all my finds as most items were in my suitcase but I kept the ties in my hand luggage
> 
> View attachment 3032791
> 
> View attachment 3032792
> 
> View attachment 3032793
> 
> View attachment 3032794
> 
> View attachment 3032795
> 
> View attachment 3032796
> 
> 
> The gucci and most of the ysl ones were found in savers in Austin they had a DKNY tie priced for $29.99 but had priced the Gucci one $5.99 and the YSL's were $2.99. I had to laugh.


 
That is awesome about the tie pricing. I love the Hermes tie with the little sheep! It is the cutest!



emilu said:


> Vince leather tank top (back is silk) $20
> 
> Love it when the resale shop mislabels leather (this is an especially silky soft paperweight leather) as faux and prices it at a steal. Got a vince leather skirt last year similarly mismarked.
> 
> View attachment 3033346
> View attachment 3033347


 
Congrats! Very chic piece for this time of year!



jamamcg said:


> Ok so I finally got my suitcase back.
> Here are some of the pieces I found
> 
> Chinese opera scarf made of super fine silk chiffon
> View attachment 3035312
> 
> 
> Japanese tabi slippers. I had to have them as I thought they were cute don't know how any one can wear them. They were $4.99 and 50% off
> View attachment 3035313
> 
> 
> And a small dior scarf was probably free with a perfume. It was only $1.99.
> View attachment 3035314
> 
> View attachment 3035315
> 
> 
> More to come later.


 
That scarf is incredible! It reminds me of the wrestler bags & accessories Stella McCartney did this year though!



Tomsmom said:


> Found this cute Treesje bag today for 11.99 it's my first green bag &#55357;&#56833;


 
So cute! Pretty color!



Peach08 said:


> the thrift stores in my city are horrible, everything is over-priced and you rarely find any deals
> 
> so i stick to consignment
> 
> got this burberry london dress for 35$


 
Adorable! Would look super cute with boots or shoes!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3036978
> 
> View attachment 3036979
> 
> View attachment 3036980
> 
> Found this Chanel gift set for $40 at goodwill - couldn't pass up purchasing this, and storing it for a last minute bday present. Also got the makeup bag for 1.99. Not bad!


 
Great gift! I love to keep my gift closet stocked, too!



Raven3766 said:


> Found shoes! All for $30!
> Frye boots....
> http://Gucci snakeskin slides..
> http://Ted Bakers....
> Snakeskin Miu Miu....


 
What a great show score! I love the Miu Mius!




nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Im excited to share another amazing Chanel find! Some suede and fur boots
> 
> Sorry for the bit of dirt, I was so excited I did not clean the soles first
> 
> I got it for... wait... just $10!!!


 
Yowza!! Those are adorable & they look so snuggly warm! Uggs, but 100 times better!



magdalinka said:


> Had a lucky day at Savers today. Black leather Versace bag $5 and a cool vintage Gucci wallet $3.
> View attachment 3043722
> View attachment 3043723
> View attachment 3043724
> View attachment 3043725


 
The hand on that Gucci wallet is so cute!



Cc1213 said:


> Found a cute Rebecca Minkoff bag at Gw for $12, but also survived a severe storm/small tornado whilst inside the store. I wish I could upload video - the store was flooding and the ceiling tiles were falling off! It was ridiculous. The only pic I have is from driving home after the storm...it looks like snow, but we had massive hail today:
> 
> View attachment 3043731
> 
> View attachment 3043730
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from inside goodwill during the storm...
> View attachment 3043732


 
We are like the postal service...not sleet nor snow will keep us away!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tomsmom said:


> Kate spade leather agenda 9.99 at salvos


 
Love the bright color! So fun, so Kate Spade!



jamamcg said:


> Ok some more pieces I picked up while on holiday. All of these were found in New York.
> 
> D&G wool v neck sweater 7.99.
> It's a bit bobbly, but I can get a thing to remove it.
> View attachment 3045136
> 
> View attachment 3045137
> 
> 
> Armani rain trench coat. 14.99 I had to laugh at this one as all of the other Armani pieces were priced at $30+ and this was hanging on a small rail and I went to go pay and the cashier looked at the label and the price and said " you have got to be kidding me" obviously miss priced and she still sold it to me.
> I think this will go on the bay at some point.
> 
> View attachment 3045138
> 
> View attachment 3045139
> 
> 
> And a Marc Jacobs wool blazer $25 it was reduced from $89 I looked it up the RRP is about $999
> View attachment 3045141
> 
> View attachment 3045142


 
You got some great pieces during your trip here! That fab Marc Jacobs jacket was an absolute steal!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Forgive me because I do not have pictures as it is listed over the way, but I found a Hermes scarf. Identical to this for $35 this week.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-SILK-SCARF-ROUE-ARRIERE-DU-CAROSSE-IMPERIAL-DE-LA-COUR-DE-VIENNE-NAVY-/161608456997?nma=true&si=r6AkAEApKy1tMMuk%252B1rN2vql3fU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 
Beautiful scarf! What a great find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I am away behind on sharing. I still have not gotten my camera fixed since dropping it. I have oodles to share. I just got this $500 Giuseppe Zanotti leather pouch for $25.


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I am away behind on sharing. I still have not gotten my camera fixed since dropping it. I have oodles to share. I just got this $500 Giuseppe Zanotti leather pouch for $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045562



Love the color!


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> I am away behind on sharing. I still have not gotten my camera fixed since dropping it. I have oodles to share. I just got this $500 Giuseppe Zanotti leather pouch for $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045562


I didn't know my fav shoe designer made bags too. Great find.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Had a lucky day at Savers today. Black leather Versace bag $5 and a cool vintage Gucci wallet $3.
> View attachment 3043722
> View attachment 3043723
> View attachment 3043724
> View attachment 3043725


Love the wallet!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Hi Guys. Just bough this Chanel lambskin WOC in great condition from 2011 for $800. Now I am wondering if I paid too much? What do you ladies think?


$800 on a Chanel Bag, too much? That is a silly question. Any decent Chanel bag under $1000 is good. No way did you pay too much.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Thank you for your input ladies! Can always count on you for great feedback. Not sure yet if I will keep it. My rule is - only 1 Chanel at a time, which means i will have to sell my current one.


 I have saved my Vintage Chanels, they call them Investment Bags for a reason, their value has increased a lot since I purchased them.


----------



## LisaK026

Kate Spade Pink Credit Card case $10
Nordstrom Leather Made in Italy bag $8 GW


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Hi Guys. Just bough this Chanel lambskin WOC in great condition from 2011 for $800. Now I am wondering if I paid too much? What do you ladies think?


 So I had to look. I'll say it again, No, you did not pay too much. Yours is lambskin, this one is caviar. I like lambskin way  better.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Ok some more pieces I picked up while on holiday. All of these were found in New York.
> 
> D&G wool v neck sweater 7.99.
> It's a bit bobbly, but I can get a thing to remove it.
> View attachment 3045136
> 
> View attachment 3045137
> 
> 
> Armani rain trench coat. 14.99 I had to laugh at this one as all of the other Armani pieces were priced at $30+ and this was hanging on a small rail and I went to go pay and the cashier looked at the label and the price and said " you have got to be kidding me" obviously miss priced and she still sold it to me.
> I think this will go on the bay at some point.
> 
> View attachment 3045138
> 
> View attachment 3045139
> 
> 
> And a Marc Jacobs wool blazer $25 it was reduced from $89 I looked it up the RRP is about $999
> View attachment 3045141
> 
> View attachment 3045142


Gorgeous Marc Jacobs blazer! So worth it.


2goodeyestoo said:


> Forgive me because I do not have pictures as it is listed over the way, but I found a Hermes scarf. Identical to this for $35 this week.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-SILK...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Nice find, congrats! How many thrifted H scarves does this make?


LuxeDeb said:


> I am away behind on sharing. I still have not gotten my camera fixed since dropping it. I have oodles to share. I just got this $500 Giuseppe Zanotti leather pouch for $25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045562


Very cute for a night on the town!


LisaK026 said:


> Love the wallet!


Thank you!


LisaK026 said:


> Kate Spade Pink Credit Card case $10
> Nordstrom Leather Made in Italy bag $8 GW


That Nordies bag is beautiful, great find!


LisaK026 said:


> So I had to look. I'll say it again, No, you did not pay too much. Yours is lambskin, this one is caviar. I like lambskin way  better.


Thank you for your advice. 
The seller ended up backing out of the transaction saying the price is less that she wanted for the bag. 
I ended up bidding on a caviar half moon envelope for almost the same price. I love the look and durability of caviar leather.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Kate spade leather agenda 9.99 at salvos


Pretty color and looks brand new


----------



## magdalinka

Yesterday I was doing a "thinning" of my scarf pile and took this pic. My 4 thrifted Hermes scarves found over the span of 3 years - All $6 or less.


----------



## magdalinka

My new to me Chanel WOC caviar timeless envelope. Any ideas in fixing the gouged inside leather?


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was doing a "thinning" of my scarf pile and took this pic. My 4 thrifted Hermes scarves found over the span of 3 years - All $6 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047350



  the only thing better than H.....is thrifted H


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was doing a "thinning" of my scarf pile and took this pic. My 4 thrifted Hermes scarves found over the span of 3 years - All $6 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047350



So lovely!


----------



## detzikex

I've had some luck with my secondhand purchases lately and thought I'd share! 

Got my Alexander Wang Marti bag for 320$ and a leather jacket from Zara for 85$. I can't tell if my wallet hates me or loves me!  The wallet was also a steal, an Aw prisma coin purse for 60$


----------



## luvandpalmtrees

detzikex said:


> I've had some luck with my secondhand purchases lately and thought I'd share!
> 
> Got my Alexander Wang Marti bag for 320$ and a leather jacket from Zara for 85$. I can't tell if my wallet hates me or loves me!  The wallet was also a steal, an Aw prisma coin purse for 60$


I love the jacket! I coveted a similar, if not the same, one from Zara last fall but sadly didn't have the funds to get it.. Maybe this upcoming fall/winter


----------



## thriftyandlux

Just picked up this Givenchy Riccardo Tisci Shark Tee (circa Fall 2012) from Plato's Closet!! $10!!! I did my research before leaving the store and I'm 99.9% sure it's authentic!!


----------



## Raven3766

serenaa.lu said:


> Just picked up this Givenchy Riccardo Tisci Shark Tee (circa Fall 2012) from Plato's Closet!! $10!!! I did my research before leaving the store and I'm 99.9% sure it's authentic!!


Very exciting!


----------



## Tomsmom

serenaa.lu said:


> Just picked up this Givenchy Riccardo Tisci Shark Tee (circa Fall 2012) from Plato's Closet!! $10!!! I did my research before leaving the store and I'm 99.9% sure it's authentic!!



Congrats!!


----------



## chocolagirl

serenaa.lu said:


> Just picked up this Givenchy Riccardo Tisci Shark Tee (circa Fall 2012) from Plato's Closet!! $10!!! I did my research before leaving the store and I'm 99.9% sure it's authentic!!


the tag says third culture (a Japanese boutique) so I think it is authentic


----------



## magen06

authenticplease said:


> the only thing better than H.....is thrifted H



Amen! Speaking of...in my little small town USA I grabbed up this gorgeous vintage Hermes scarf for $1!!!  It had been quite a while since I'd been on the forum, but I knew where I needed to go for getting it authenticated.  I am so thankful to the ladies in the Hermes forum who answered me!  I always used to follow along this thread and knew I had to come here next! You guys always amaze me with your finds and this is the thread that told me, "I really CAN find my thrifting HG!"  Anyhow, I hope to stick around and share more of my finds


----------



## chocolagirl

magen06 said:


> Amen! Speaking of...in my little small town USA I grabbed up this gorgeous vintage Hermes scarf for $1!!!  It had been quite a while since I'd been on the forum, but I knew where I needed to go for getting it authenticated.  I am so thankful to the ladies in the Hermes forum who answered me!  I always used to follow along this thread and knew I had to come here next! You guys always amaze me with your finds and this is the thread that told me, "I really CAN find my thrifting HG!"  Anyhow, I hope to stick around and share more of my finds


congrats!


----------



## magdalinka

magen06 said:


> Amen! Speaking of...in my little small town USA I grabbed up this gorgeous vintage Hermes scarf for $1!!!  It had been quite a while since I'd been on the forum, but I knew where I needed to go for getting it authenticated.  I am so thankful to the ladies in the Hermes forum who answered me!  I always used to follow along this thread and knew I had to come here next! You guys always amaze me with your finds and this is the thread that told me, "I really CAN find my thrifting HG!"  Anyhow, I hope to stick around and share more of my finds


This is simply gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Tomsmom

magen06 said:


> Amen! Speaking of...in my little small town USA I grabbed up this gorgeous vintage Hermes scarf for $1!!!  It had been quite a while since I'd been on the forum, but I knew where I needed to go for getting it authenticated.  I am so thankful to the ladies in the Hermes forum who answered me!  I always used to follow along this thread and knew I had to come here next! You guys always amaze me with your finds and this is the thread that told me, "I really CAN find my thrifting HG!"  Anyhow, I hope to stick around and share more of my finds



Gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## dactful

Cc1213 said:


> Found a cute Rebecca Minkoff bag at Gw for $12, but also survived a severe storm/small tornado whilst inside the store. I wish I could upload video - the store was flooding and the ceiling tiles were falling off! It was ridiculous. The only pic I have is from driving home after the storm...it looks like snow, but we had massive hail today:
> 
> View attachment 3043731
> 
> View attachment 3043730
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from inside goodwill during the storm...
> View attachment 3043732




What a great find! Looks like a mini Cupid


----------



## chowlover2

magen06 said:


> Amen! Speaking of...in my little small town USA I grabbed up this gorgeous vintage Hermes scarf for $1!!!  It had been quite a while since I'd been on the forum, but I knew where I needed to go for getting it authenticated.  I am so thankful to the ladies in the Hermes forum who answered me!  I always used to follow along this thread and knew I had to come here next! You guys always amaze me with your finds and this is the thread that told me, "I really CAN find my thrifting HG!"  Anyhow, I hope to stick around and share more of my finds




Gorgeous, what a great find!


----------



## katdhoneybee

serenaa.lu said:


> Just picked up this Givenchy Riccardo Tisci Shark Tee (circa Fall 2012) from Plato's Closet!! $10!!! I did my research before leaving the store and I'm 99.9% sure it's authentic!!


Congrats! Sooooo envious! Man, I need to check out Plato's Closet.


----------



## katdhoneybee

I just picked up Smythe's leopard opera coat for $39.00. Retails is over $600! (Not that I would have paid that.) I haven't worn it yet - it needs a repair at part of the seam on the back - but it is gorgeous and I am so excited to wear it!  I live in Arizona though, so it's going to be a while before it's cool enough out, sadly.


----------



## sunnyflies

magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel WOC caviar timeless envelope. Any ideas in fixing the gouged inside leather?
> View attachment 3047353
> 
> View attachment 3047355



Very pretty and a great buy! Enjoy it. You could always take or send it to a good leather spa. But if the marks are just inside, you might not want to bother. May I ask where you found it? Any I have seen have been over retail price which is silly.


----------



## thriftyandlux

chocolagirl said:


> the tag says third culture (a Japanese boutique) so I think it is authentic



Good to know! Thanks for the info 




katdhoneybee said:


> Congrats! Sooooo envious! Man, I need to check out Plato's Closet.



It's definitely hit or miss for most people, I usually only go to sell but I'm so glad my boyfriend and I browsed through the racks that day 
ps. I absolutely adore the Smythe's coat you nabbed! Great find!


----------



## Cc1213

sourapril said:


> You are not in CO, are you?




I am! We have had some terrible weather. Our basement flooded from that same storm


----------



## magdalinka

sunnyflies said:


> Very pretty and a great buy! Enjoy it. You could always take or send it to a good leather spa. But if the marks are just inside, you might not want to bother. May I ask where you found it? Any I have seen have been over retail price which is silly.


Thank you. I ended up (avert your eyes if you are weak of heart) using crazy glue to glue down the loose parts and it worked like a charm. Looks mint on the outside so I am ok with it having the bumps and scratches inside. 
I got it from good old ebay. I stalked it till it showed up for a decent price. It's unbelievable what you can come across sometimes. Yesterday I missed out on a vintage white (dirty) flap for only $65. I was so upset.. It was gone in seconds.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

magdalinka said:


> Yesterday I was doing a "thinning" of my scarf pile and took this pic. My 4 thrifted Hermes scarves found over the span of 3 years - All $6 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047350



Wow! Great finds.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

serenaa.lu said:


> Just picked up this Givenchy Riccardo Tisci Shark Tee (circa Fall 2012) from Plato's Closet!! $10!!! I did my research before leaving the store and I'm 99.9% sure it's authentic!!



I bet whomever sold it received less than 3 bucks for it. My teens have sold items to them for pennies on the dollar-total ripoff IMO, but as long as they clean their closets im good. They are not up on designers so to them it was just a black tee with a shark on it. Their ignorance is your gain. I'm sure if you had kept digging you would have found more designer wear sold by the same seller. It always comes in bulk.


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> Kate Spade Pink Credit Card case $10
> Nordstrom Leather Made in Italy bag $8 GW


 
Cute cc case. The bag is beautiful. I love how ornate the leather is!



magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel WOC caviar timeless envelope. Any ideas in fixing the gouged inside leather?
> View attachment 3047353
> 
> View attachment 3047355


 
One of my WOCs has some gouges in the same spot. I stuff the straps inside when I store them. Not sure if that is the cause. (My closet room is packed as tight as you can possibly imagine so every inch counts). It does not bother me, since it does not show from the outside. I would not worry about. Congrats! It is a gorgeous bag!



detzikex said:


> I've had some luck with my secondhand purchases lately and thought I'd share!
> 
> Got my Alexander Wang Marti bag for 320$ and a leather jacket from Zara for 85$. I can't tell if my wallet hates me or loves me!  The wallet was also a steal, an Aw prisma coin purse for 60$


 
Great deals! Nice jacket!



serenaa.lu said:


> Just picked up this Givenchy Riccardo Tisci Shark Tee (circa Fall 2012) from Plato's Closet!! $10!!! I did my research before leaving the store and I'm 99.9% sure it's authentic!!


 
Woohoo! I can only imagine the rich kids that literally give stuff away for a few bucks. For $10 bucks I would wear it around the house!



magen06 said:


> Amen! Speaking of...in my little small town USA I grabbed up this gorgeous vintage Hermes scarf for $1!!!  It had been quite a while since I'd been on the forum, but I knew where I needed to go for getting it authenticated.  I am so thankful to the ladies in the Hermes forum who answered me!  I always used to follow along this thread and knew I had to come here next! You guys always amaze me with your finds and this is the thread that told me, "I really CAN find my thrifting HG!"  Anyhow, I hope to stick around and share more of my finds


 
Congrats! Hermes thrifting scores are awesome!



katdhoneybee said:


> I just picked up Smythe's leopard opera coat for $39.00. Retails is over $600! (Not that I would have paid that.) I haven't worn it yet - it needs a repair at part of the seam on the back - but it is gorgeous and I am so excited to wear it!  I live in Arizona though, so it's going to be a while before it's cool enough out, sadly.


 
Adorable! Opera coat + leopard print= fabulous!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Before I post a ridiculous amount of clothing scores, here is a fun item I thrifted the other day. I love cosmetics as much as I love designer clothes, shoes, bags & jewelry! New in the box, never tested. They had just put it out when I spotted it-

Trish McEvoy Voyage Collection Glamorous  Beauty travel set retail $85. I got it for $10


----------



## Cc1213

Today I just had the "itch" to thrift at a store far away from my house. I passed up a lot of great finds (frye boots, Vince sweaters), because I'm trying to be more picky about my finds...I think I did pretty well:

Sergio Rossi boots - $3.95!!





Gucci heels - $9.95





Theory sweater - $5


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> Today I just had the "itch" to thrift at a store far away from my house. I passed up a lot of great finds (frye boots, Vince sweaters), because I'm trying to be more picky about my finds...I think I did pretty well:
> 
> Sergio Rossi boots - $3.95!!
> View attachment 3052525
> 
> View attachment 3052526
> 
> 
> Gucci heels - $9.95
> View attachment 3052527
> 
> View attachment 3052528
> 
> 
> Theory sweater - $5
> View attachment 3052529




Love the horse bit print on those Gucci shoes.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Cc1213 said:


> Today I just had the "itch" to thrift at a store far away from my house. I passed up a lot of great finds (frye boots, Vince sweaters), because I'm trying to be more picky about my finds...I think I did pretty well:
> 
> Sergio Rossi boots - $3.95!!
> View attachment 3052525
> 
> View attachment 3052526
> 
> 
> Gucci heels - $9.95
> View attachment 3052527
> 
> View attachment 3052528
> 
> 
> Theory sweater - $5
> View attachment 3052529




Gorgeous boots and I love the Gucci heels! Great summer score


----------



## magdalinka

Good day at the thrifts for me. 
Today's finds: 
Vintage Deitsch alligator bag $6
Vince cashmere oversized sweater or vest $4
NWT silk Tibi dress $7
Equipment blouse $6
Longchamp leather bag $5


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Today I just had the "itch" to thrift at a store far away from my house. I passed up a lot of great finds (frye boots, Vince sweaters), because I'm trying to be more picky about my finds...I think I did pretty well:
> 
> Sergio Rossi boots - $3.95!!
> View attachment 3052525
> 
> View attachment 3052526
> 
> 
> Gucci heels - $9.95
> View attachment 3052527
> 
> View attachment 3052528
> 
> 
> Theory sweater - $5
> View attachment 3052529


Great deals CC, love the boots!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Good day at the thrifts for me.
> Today's finds:
> Vintage Deitsch alligator bag $6
> Vince cashmere oversized sweater or vest $4
> NWT silk Tibi dress $7
> Equipment blouse $6
> Longchamp leather bag $5
> View attachment 3052733
> View attachment 3052734
> View attachment 3052735
> View attachment 3052737
> 
> View attachment 3052740
> View attachment 3052742


Magda love it all, but I have a crush on the vintage Deitsch alligator.


----------



## casseyelsie

U girls r so lucky!  I wish I live in USA lol


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Good day at the thrifts for me.
> Today's finds:
> Vintage Deitsch alligator bag $6
> Vince cashmere oversized sweater or vest $4
> NWT silk Tibi dress $7
> Equipment blouse $6
> Longchamp leather bag $5
> View attachment 3052733
> View attachment 3052734
> View attachment 3052735
> View attachment 3052737
> 
> View attachment 3052740
> View attachment 3052742




Magda I love everything!  Awesome haul!!


----------



## jamamcg

Ok here are some more pieces I picked up when on holiday. 

No name 1970's polyester shirt. I really liked the design and shape of the collar also it was $4 they had another in burgundy but they wanted $5 for it so I just left it Hahahahaha 



Jean Paul Gaultier tshirt $4 





Givenchy navy shirt found in buffalo exchange in Austin $25





Givenchy cowboy shirt with Boy Scout style neckie $32


----------



## jamamcg

And it's not second hand, but still a exciting bargain Maison Martin Margiela dress found in TKMAXX the zip is broken that's the only problem with it, but it's an easy fix.


----------



## drifter

jamamcg said:


> Ok here are some more pieces I picked up when on holiday.
> 
> No name 1970's polyester shirt. I really liked the design and shape of the collar also it was $4 they had another in burgundy but they wanted $5 for it so I just left it Hahahahaha
> View attachment 3052961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier tshirt $4
> View attachment 3052962
> 
> View attachment 3052963
> 
> 
> Givenchy navy shirt found in buffalo exchange in Austin $25
> View attachment 3052964
> 
> View attachment 3052965
> 
> 
> Givenchy cowboy shirt with Boy Scout style neckie $32
> View attachment 3052967
> 
> View attachment 3052968


Oh my, I love that JPG shirt!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Cc1213 said:


> Today I just had the "itch" to thrift at a store far away from my house. I passed up a lot of great finds (frye boots, Vince sweaters), because I'm trying to be more picky about my finds...I think I did pretty well:
> 
> Sergio Rossi boots - $3.95!!
> View attachment 3052525
> 
> View attachment 3052526
> 
> 
> Gucci heels - $9.95
> View attachment 3052527
> 
> View attachment 3052528
> 
> 
> Theory sweater - $5
> View attachment 3052529


Amazing deals, unbelievable!


----------



## heymom

Do any of you thrift in Chicago? We are going in August and I'm looking for a few places. I'm staying on Michigan Ave and will be taking public transportation.


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Good day at the thrifts for me.
> Today's finds:
> Vintage Deitsch alligator bag $6
> Vince cashmere oversized sweater or vest $4
> NWT silk Tibi dress $7
> Equipment blouse $6
> Longchamp leather bag $5
> View attachment 3052733
> View attachment 3052734
> View attachment 3052735
> View attachment 3052737
> 
> View attachment 3052740
> View attachment 3052742




Loving that Equipment blouse - that's one designer I have yet to come across.



jamamcg said:


> Ok here are some more pieces I picked up when on holiday.
> 
> No name 1970's polyester shirt. I really liked the design and shape of the collar also it was $4 they had another in burgundy but they wanted $5 for it so I just left it Hahahahaha
> View attachment 3052961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier tshirt $4
> View attachment 3052962
> 
> View attachment 3052963
> 
> 
> Givenchy navy shirt found in buffalo exchange in Austin $25
> View attachment 3052964
> 
> View attachment 3052965
> 
> 
> Givenchy cowboy shirt with Boy Scout style neckie $32
> View attachment 3052967
> 
> View attachment 3052968




Woohoo! That JPG shirt is beyond amazing, and I think the cowboy shirt is so unique. I bet you can't wait to rock both!


----------



## authenticplease

katdhoneybee said:


> I just picked up Smythe's leopard opera coat for $39.00. Retails is over $600! (Not that I would have paid that.) I haven't worn it yet - it needs a repair at part of the seam on the back - but it is gorgeous and I am so excited to wear it!  I live in Arizona though, so it's going to be a while before it's cool enough out, sadly.



I love Smythe!  So incredibly cool and two of my fav things:  leopard and opera coats



LuxeDeb said:


> Before I post a ridiculous amount of clothing scores, here is a fun item I thrifted the other day. I love cosmetics as much as I love designer clothes, shoes, bags & jewelry! New in the box, never tested. They had just put it out when I spotted it-
> 
> Trish McEvoy Voyage Collection Glamorous  Beauty travel set retail $85. I got it for $10
> H]



I love nice travel sets......and the color palette is beautiful!



Cc1213 said:


> Today I just had the "itch" to thrift at a store far away from my house. I passed up a lot of great finds (frye boots, Vince sweaters), because I'm trying to be more picky about my finds...I think I did pretty well:
> 
> Sergio Rossi boots - $3.95!!
> View attachment 3052525
> 
> View attachment 3052526
> 
> 
> Gucci heels - $9.95
> View attachment 3052527
> 
> View attachment 3052528
> 
> 
> Theory sweater - $5
> View attachment 3052529



Good thing you scratched that itch!!  What a sweet haul......I love all of your finds



magdalinka said:


> Good day at the thrifts for me.
> Today's finds:
> Vintage Deitsch alligator bag $6
> Vince cashmere oversized sweater or vest $4
> NWT silk Tibi dress $7
> Equipment blouse $6
> Longchamp leather bag ]



Magda, you have such lovely finds!  I'm seriously drooling over that silk Tibi dress and the gator bag though



jamamcg said:


> Ok here are some more pieces I picked up when on holiday.
> 
> No name 1970's polyester shirt. I really liked the design and shape of the collar also it was $4 they had another in burgundy but they wanted $5 for it so I just left it Hahahahaha



You have such an eye for detail..... I adore the way the JPG tee has the initials worked into the trim


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> Loving that Equipment blouse - that's one designer I have yet to come across.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! That JPG shirt is beyond amazing, and I think the cowboy shirt is so unique. I bet you can't wait to rock both!




I wore the navy givenchy to my graduation the one with the neck tie is a bit more difficult to wear also I need to find a way of wearing the necktie bit. I probably won't wear the Gaultier a bit to over the top for me also I can't pull of florals hahaha.


----------



## katdhoneybee

authenticplease said:


> I love Smythe!  So incredibly cool and two of my fav things:  leopard and opera coats





LuxeDeb said:


> Adorable! Opera coat + leopard print= fabulous!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Super duper excited to have purchased a pair of Chanel sunnies! Unfortunately, they look terrible on me, but for $25 I couldn't go wrong!!


s29.postimg.org/kvw77troj/IMG_20150703_193146197.jpg

s27.postimg.org/pi8o19akv/IMG_20150703_193236157.jpg


----------



## Raven3766

Yesterday was a Ferragamo day! Found a wallet for $2.80 and a tote for $18.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150703_202743-1_zpsn2qltevu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150703_202530-1_zpskhzktikf.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

Oh I forgot! Happy 4th of July PFF's!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday was a Ferragamo day! Found a wallet for $2.80 and a tote for $18.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150703_202743-1_zpsn2qltevu.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150703_202530-1_zpskhzktikf.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




Love the tote!


----------



## Tomsmom

Jprojectrunway said:


> Super duper excited to have purchased a pair of Chanel sunnies! Unfortunately, they look terrible on me, but for $25 I couldn't go wrong!!
> 
> 
> s29.postimg.org/kvw77troj/IMG_20150703_193146197.jpg
> 
> s27.postimg.org/pi8o19akv/IMG_20150703_193236157.jpg



Those are pretty !


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Just a few things, sales are bad for me over the way, so I had to go back to the temp agency, until I graduate, but I have been enjoying all of your finds!

The dress was $25.00. I am going to have it altered and keep it for me. I was so happy to have found it. I also got a LeCreuset Grill square pan, the current one not vintage for $8. I would show a picture of it, but it is packed in the storage unit. Sorry for the big and blurry pictures!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My aunt got these for me from a local consignment shop. They are Louboutin Espadrilles


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday was a Ferragamo day! Found a wallet for $2.80 and a tote for $18.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20150703_202743-1_zpsn2qltevu.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20150703_202530-1_zpskhzktikf.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Love ferrgamo...that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Cc1213

Found my mom these brand new Prada booties for $6.99. They weren't even behind the counter!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> Today I just had the "itch" to thrift at a store far away from my house. I passed up a lot of great finds (frye boots, Vince sweaters), because I'm trying to be more picky about my finds...I think I did pretty well:
> 
> Sergio Rossi boots - $3.95!!
> View attachment 3052525
> 
> View attachment 3052526
> 
> 
> Gucci heels - $9.95
> View attachment 3052527
> 
> View attachment 3052528
> 
> 
> Theory sweater - $5
> View attachment 3052529


 
Great trip! What a fun pattern on the Gucci mules!



magdalinka said:


> Good day at the thrifts for me.
> Today's finds:
> Vintage Deitsch alligator bag $6
> Vince cashmere oversized sweater or vest $4
> NWT silk Tibi dress $7
> Equipment blouse $6
> Longchamp leather bag $5
> View attachment 3052733
> View attachment 3052734
> View attachment 3052735
> View attachment 3052737
> 
> View attachment 3052740
> View attachment 3052742


 
Love the alligator bag! So elegant. You got some great stuff. I am crazy about Tibi dresses & that flower pattern is adorable!



jamamcg said:


> Ok here are some more pieces I picked up when on holiday.
> 
> No name 1970's polyester shirt. I really liked the design and shape of the collar also it was $4 they had another in burgundy but they wanted $5 for it so I just left it Hahahahaha
> View attachment 3052961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier tshirt $4
> View attachment 3052962
> 
> View attachment 3052963
> 
> 
> Givenchy navy shirt found in buffalo exchange in Austin $25
> View attachment 3052964
> 
> View attachment 3052965
> 
> 
> Givenchy cowboy shirt with Boy Scout style neckie $32
> View attachment 3052967
> 
> View attachment 3052968


 
Fabulous shirts! Givenchy, retro & super fun JPG...US shopping was good to you!



jamamcg said:


> And it's not second hand, but still a exciting bargain Maison Martin Margiela dress found in TKMAXX the zip is broken that's the only problem with it, but it's an easy fix.
> 
> View attachment 3053067
> 
> View attachment 3053068
> 
> View attachment 3053069


 
How did I miss that MMM when I was there?! I think I went to 3 of TK Maxxes in London. It was probably still marked 66 pounds when I was there & with the exchange rate putting that over $100 US it would not have been a steal for me. Glad you got it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Jprojectrunway said:


> Super duper excited to have purchased a pair of Chanel sunnies! Unfortunately, they look terrible on me, but for $25 I couldn't go wrong!!
> 
> 
> s29.postimg.org/kvw77troj/IMG_20150703_193146197.jpg
> 
> s27.postimg.org/pi8o19akv/IMG_20150703_193236157.jpg


 


Raven3766 said:


> Oh I forgot! Happy 4th of July PFF's!


 
Gorgeous! It is hard to let any Chanel go at that price & I love a little bling!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Just a few things, sales are bad for me over the way, so I had to go back to the temp agency, until I graduate, but I have been enjoying all of your finds!
> 
> The dress was $25.00. I am going to have it altered and keep it for me. I was so happy to have found it. I also got a LeCreuset Grill square pan, the current one not vintage for $8. I would show a picture of it, but it is packed in the storage unit. Sorry for the big and blurry pictures!


 
Such a cute Gucci dress & love the classic Manolos!



MahoganyQT said:


> My aunt got these for me from a local consignment shop. They are Louboutin Espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 3054504
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054506


 
What a great aunt! They are adorable. Perfect for cruise season!



Cc1213 said:


> Found my mom these brand new Prada booties for $6.99. They weren't even behind the counter!
> View attachment 3054544
> 
> View attachment 3054545


 
Lucky mom! What a steal!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my recent finds-

Diane Von Furstenberg lips dress $5





Roberto Cavalli dress $20



Roberto Cavalli dress $20





Lanvin top $20


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent finds-
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg lips dress $5
> View attachment 3055173
> 
> View attachment 3055174
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3055176
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3055177
> 
> View attachment 3055178
> 
> 
> Lanvin top $20
> View attachment 3055179
> 
> View attachment 3055180




Woohoo to three beautiful new dresses! I absolutely love the DVF one.


----------



## Cc1213

2goodeyestoo said:


> Just a few things, sales are bad for me over the way, so I had to go back to the temp agency, until I graduate, but I have been enjoying all of your finds!
> 
> The dress was $25.00. I am going to have it altered and keep it for me. I was so happy to have found it. I also got a LeCreuset Grill square pan, the current one not vintage for $8. I would show a picture of it, but it is packed in the storage unit. Sorry for the big and blurry pictures!




Gorgeous dress. I am super jealous about the le crueset - they make my favorite kitchen tools.



MahoganyQT said:


> My aunt got these for me from a local consignment shop. They are Louboutin Espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 3054504
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054506





These are so unique, and just perfect for summer. Great find!


----------



## MahoganyQT

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent finds-
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg lips dress $5
> View attachment 3055173
> 
> View attachment 3055174
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3055176
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3055177
> 
> View attachment 3055178
> 
> 
> Lanvin top $20
> View attachment 3055179
> 
> View attachment 3055180




Great finds, everything is nice!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Great trip! What a fun pattern on the Gucci mules!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the alligator bag! So elegant. You got some great stuff. I am crazy about Tibi dresses & that flower pattern is adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous shirts! Givenchy, retro & super fun JPG...US shopping was good to you!
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss that MMM when I was there?! I think I went to 3 of TK Maxxes in London. It was probably still marked 66 pounds when I was there & with the exchange rate putting that over $100 US it would not have been a steal for me. Glad you got it!




I end up missing many things as well too much to go through. It's worse than thrifting IMO also if it's not reduced to a semi decent price I won't get it. I remember I once saw a Gaultier corset gown, but it was still £300+


----------



## magdalinka

katdhoneybee said:


> I just picked up Smythe's leopard opera coat for $39.00. Retails is over $600! (Not that I would have paid that.) I haven't worn it yet - it needs a repair at part of the seam on the back - but it is gorgeous and I am so excited to wear it!  I live in Arizona though, so it's going to be a while before it's cool enough out, sadly.


What a gorgeous coat. You will have reason to wear it soon enough, summer seems to be buzzing by..


LuxeDeb said:


> Before I post a ridiculous amount of clothing scores, here is a fun item I thrifted the other day. I love cosmetics as much as I love designer clothes, shoes, bags & jewelry! New in the box, never tested. They had just put it out when I spotted it-
> 
> Trish McEvoy Voyage Collection Glamorous  Beauty travel set retail $85. I got it for $10
> 
> View attachment 3052219
> 
> View attachment 3052221


That's a nice score. Whenever I come across any makeup stuff, it's usually the cheap clearance Target stuff. 


Cc1213 said:


> Today I just had the "itch" to thrift at a store far away from my house. I passed up a lot of great finds (frye boots, Vince sweaters), because I'm trying to be more picky about my finds...I think I did pretty well:
> 
> Sergio Rossi boots - $3.95!!
> View attachment 3052525
> 
> View attachment 3052526
> 
> 
> Gucci heels - $9.95
> View attachment 3052527
> 
> View attachment 3052528
> 
> 
> Theory sweater - $5
> View attachment 3052529


Love those Gucci heels, you have the best shoe scores.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Ok here are some more pieces I picked up when on holiday.
> 
> No name 1970's polyester shirt. I really liked the design and shape of the collar also it was $4 they had another in burgundy but they wanted $5 for it so I just left it Hahahahaha
> View attachment 3052961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier tshirt $4
> 
> Givenchy navy shirt found in buffalo exchange in Austin $25
> 
> Givenchy cowboy shirt with Boy Scout style neckie $32
> 
> View attachment 3052968


OMG that JPG shirt is so awesome! 


Jprojectrunway said:


> Super duper excited to have purchased a pair of Chanel sunnies! Unfortunately, they look terrible on me, but for $25 I couldn't go wrong!!
> 
> 
> s29.postimg.org/kvw77troj/IMG_20150703_193146197.jpg
> 
> s27.postimg.org/pi8o19akv/IMG_20150703_193236157.jpg


Nice looking shades. I think Chanel can clean them up for you fir free. At least I know some girls here have had free glasses repair. 


Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday was a Ferragamo day! Found a wallet for $2.80 and a tote for $18.
> http://
> http://


Great Ferragamo scores Raven, congrats. 


2goodeyestoo said:


> Just a few things, sales are bad for me over the way, so I had to go back to the temp agency, until I graduate, but I have been enjoying all of your finds!
> 
> The dress was $25.00. I am going to have it altered and keep it for me. I was so happy to have found it. I also got a LeCreuset Grill square pan, the current one not vintage for $8. I would show a picture of it, but it is packed in the storage unit. Sorry for the big and blurry pictures!


That Gucci dress is perfect, hope it fits. 


MahoganyQT said:


> My aunt got these for me from a local consignment shop. They are Louboutin Espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 3054504
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054506


Gorgeous! Awesome aunt for keeping e=an eye out for you.


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Found my mom these brand new Prada booties for $6.99. They weren't even behind the counter!
> View attachment 3054544
> 
> View attachment 3054545


Like I said, awesome shoe finds 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent finds-
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg lips dress $5
> View attachment 3055173
> 
> View attachment 3055174
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3055176
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3055177
> 
> View attachment 3055178
> 
> 
> Lanvin top $20
> View attachment 3055179
> 
> View attachment 3055180


Love your Cavalli dresses.


----------



## Peach08

2goodeyestoo said:


> Just a few things, sales are bad for me over the way, so I had to go back to the temp agency, until I graduate, but I have been enjoying all of your finds!
> 
> The dress was $25.00. I am going to have it altered and keep it for me. I was so happy to have found it. I also got a LeCreuset Grill square pan, the current one not vintage for $8. I would show a picture of it, but it is packed in the storage unit. Sorry for the big and blurry pictures!



love the gucci dress, such a classic!


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent finds-
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg lips dress $5
> View attachment 3055173
> 
> View attachment 3055174
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3055176
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3055177
> 
> View attachment 3055178
> 
> 
> Lanvin top $20
> View attachment 3055179
> 
> View attachment 3055180



You find THE best stuff!
officially obsessed with that Lanvin top!


----------



## Peach08

jamamcg said:


> Ok here are some more pieces I picked up when on holiday.
> 
> No name 1970's polyester shirt. I really liked the design and shape of the collar also it was $4 they had another in burgundy but they wanted $5 for it so I just left it Hahahahaha
> View attachment 3052961
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier tshirt $4
> View attachment 3052962
> 
> View attachment 3052963
> 
> 
> Givenchy navy shirt found in buffalo exchange in Austin $25
> View attachment 3052964
> 
> View attachment 3052965
> 
> 
> Givenchy cowboy shirt with Boy Scout style neckie $32
> View attachment 3052967
> 
> View attachment 3052968



The JPG tee is beautiful
its amazing what people will get rid of


----------



## Peach08

Cc1213 said:


> Today I just had the "itch" to thrift at a store far away from my house. I passed up a lot of great finds (frye boots, Vince sweaters), because I'm trying to be more picky about my finds...I think I did pretty well:
> 
> Sergio Rossi boots - $3.95!!
> View attachment 3052525
> 
> View attachment 3052526
> 
> 
> Gucci heels - $9.95
> View attachment 3052527
> 
> View attachment 3052528
> 
> 
> Theory sweater - $5
> View attachment 3052529



LOVE the guccis! the horsebit print in that color is gorgeous


----------



## Peach08

Not a thrift find but an eBay score.
This is my first LV purchased from eBay and just had it authenticated here!

Scored it for 140$
Epi Bi-colour Noe





The string closure is a little rough around the edges but I'm going to see if the LV here can find me a replacement


----------



## Tomsmom

Peach08 said:


> Not a thrift find but an eBay score.
> This is my first LV purchased from eBay and just had it authenticated here!
> 
> Scored it for 140$
> Epi Bi-colour Noe
> View attachment 3055913
> 
> View attachment 3055915
> 
> 
> The string closure is a little rough around the edges but I'm going to see if the LV here can find me a replacement



Beautiful bag!


----------



## heymom

Found at GW - they are both Lafayette 148 New York $3


----------



## authenticplease

heymom said:


> View attachment 3056441
> View attachment 3056442
> 
> 
> Found at GW - they are both Lafayette 148 New York $3



I adore Lafayette148


----------



## authenticplease

Peach08 said:


> Not a thrift find but an eBay score.
> This is my first LV purchased from eBay and just had it authenticated here!
> 
> Scored it for 140$
> Epi Bi-colour Noe
> View attachment 3055913
> 
> View attachment 3055915
> 
> 
> The string closure is a little rough around the edges but I'm going to see if the LV here can find me a replacement




What a fab find, Peach08!  LV Noe for under $150?!


----------



## magdalinka

Came across this necklace today $8. Pretty sure it's a tribal 99% silver necklace from Thailand. It's unmarked but I guess that is very common. The stones seem to be white agate. 
I would appreciate if any jewelry experts out there would pitch in. Thank you.


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Came across this necklace today $8. Pretty sure it's a tribal 99% silver necklace from Thailand. It's unmarked but I guess that is very common. The stones seem to be white agate.
> I would appreciate if any jewelry experts out there would pitch in. Thank you.
> View attachment 3056613
> View attachment 3056614



Very cool......you may have more luck w/details in the jewelry forum......the ladies there are a wealth of knowledge

Although, so do so many of the ladies here


----------



## magdalinka

authenticplease said:


> Very cool......you may have more luck w/details in the jewelry forum......the ladies there are a wealth of knowledge
> 
> 
> 
> Although, so do so many of the ladies here




Thank you. Why didn't I think of that? Ok, will go ask the jewelry girls


----------



## chocolagirl

2goodeyestoo said:


> Just a few things, sales are bad for me over the way, so I had to go back to the temp agency, until I graduate, but I have been enjoying all of your finds!
> 
> The dress was $25.00. I am going to have it altered and keep it for me. I was so happy to have found it. I also got a LeCreuset Grill square pan, the current one not vintage for $8. I would show a picture of it, but it is packed in the storage unit. Sorry for the big and blurry pictures!


Hey love the gucci dress! I found the Manolo carolyne on the same day too  yours is more current


----------



## Ule313

Lancel purse and Robert Clergerie shoes today. I want to sell both but I'm not sure how to have them authenticated.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Finally broke my dry spell and found a bunch of goodies!!!

My favorite is hands down this $695 Smythe wool blazer that I thrifted for $6 












I also found this vintage 80's Neil Bieff sequined jacket for $15. I could tell it was something special from the construction (lined in silk, hand finishing etc.) and I was right. Googled it and similar pieces are $500-1000. 






Somehow this Dolce & Gabanna dress made it to 75% off so I took it home for less than $9. The label may be half out but I still knew what it was 











There was something about this 80's red leather belt. Maybe it was the Balenciaga-like studs. Reminds me of something Jem and the Holograms would have worn. And it was $4.






I still have a couple things I forgot to take pics of...


----------



## LuxeDeb

Peach08 said:


> Not a thrift find but an eBay score.
> This is my first LV purchased from eBay and just had it authenticated here!
> 
> Scored it for 140$
> Epi Bi-colour Noe
> View attachment 3055913
> 
> View attachment 3055915
> 
> 
> The string closure is a little rough around the edges but I'm going to see if the LV here can find me a replacement


 
Nice! I love the color combo!



heymom said:


> View attachment 3056441
> View attachment 3056442
> 
> 
> Found at GW - they are both Lafayette 148 New York $3


 
Awesome! Lafayette 148 makes great stuff (and a little spendy, too)!



magdalinka said:


> Came across this necklace today $8. Pretty sure it's a tribal 99% silver necklace from Thailand. It's unmarked but I guess that is very common. The stones seem to be white agate.
> I would appreciate if any jewelry experts out there would pitch in. Thank you.
> View attachment 3056613
> View attachment 3056614


 
Gorgeous! I love how ornate it is!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally broke my dry spell and found a bunch of goodies!!!
> 
> My favorite is hands down this $695 Smythe wool blazer that I thrifted for $6
> 
> I also found this vintage 80's Neil Bieff sequined jacket for $15. I could tell it was something special from the construction (lined in silk, hand finishing etc.) and I was right. Googled it and similar pieces are $500-1000.
> 
> Somehow this Dolce & Gabanna dress made it to 75% off so I took it home for less than $9. The label may be half out but I still knew what it was
> 
> There was something about this 80's red leather belt. Maybe it was the Balenciaga-like studs. Reminds me of something Jem and the Holograms would have worn. And it was $4.
> 
> I still have a couple things I forgot to take pics of...


 
Great stuff! That Smythe blazer is super cool witht the elbow patches & you will take whatever you wear with that rockin belt to a whole new level! Jem and the Holograms:giggles:


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally broke my dry spell and found a bunch of goodies!!!
> 
> My favorite is hands down this $695 Smythe wool blazer that I thrifted for $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this vintage 80's Neil Bieff sequined jacket for $15. I could tell it was something special from the construction (lined in silk, hand finishing etc.) and I was right. Googled it and similar pieces are $500-1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this Dolce & Gabanna dress made it to 75% off so I took it home for less than $9. The label may be half out but I still knew what it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something about this 80's red leather belt. Maybe it was the Balenciaga-like studs. Reminds me of something Jem and the Holograms would have worn. And it was $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a couple things I forgot to take pics of...



Congrats on breaking the dry spell!  Love the blazer!


----------



## LuxeDeb

More recent goodies [emoji5]&#65039;

Gucci slim button down shirt $5



Lela Rose dress $20



Marni top $20



Peter Pilotto dress $20


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Gucci slim button down shirt $5
> View attachment 3058495
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> View attachment 3058496
> 
> 
> Marni top $20
> View attachment 3058498
> 
> 
> Peter Pilotto dress $20
> View attachment 3058499
> 
> View attachment 3058500
> 
> View attachment 3058501



That Peter Pilotto dress is amazing!


----------



## Madame Fer

Oh what treasures and prices!


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Gucci slim button down shirt $5
> View attachment 3058495
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> View attachment 3058496
> 
> 
> Marni top $20
> View attachment 3058498
> 
> 
> Peter Pilotto dress $20
> View attachment 3058499
> 
> View attachment 3058500
> 
> View attachment 3058501




The colours of that Lela rose dress are amazing


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Gucci slim button down shirt $5
> View attachment 3058495
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> View attachment 3058496
> 
> 
> Marni top $20
> View attachment 3058498
> 
> 
> Peter Pilotto dress $20
> View attachment 3058499
> 
> View attachment 3058500
> 
> View attachment 3058501



Nice finds!  Those dresses are TDF


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys  



LuxeDeb said:


> Great stuff! That Smythe blazer is super cool witht the elbow patches & you will take whatever you wear with that rockin belt to a whole new level! Jem and the Holograms:giggles:





Tomsmom said:


> Congrats on breaking the dry spell!  Love the blazer!



OMG those dresses are amazing!


LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Gucci slim button down shirt $5
> View attachment 3058495
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> View attachment 3058496
> 
> 
> Marni top $20
> View attachment 3058498
> 
> 
> Peter Pilotto dress $20
> View attachment 3058499
> 
> View attachment 3058500
> 
> View attachment 3058501


----------



## katdhoneybee

Cc1213 said:


> Found my mom these brand new Prada booties for $6.99. They weren't even behind the counter!
> View attachment 3054544
> 
> View attachment 3054545


 Great find!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Peach08 said:


> Not a thrift find but an eBay score.
> This is my first LV purchased from eBay and just had it authenticated here!
> 
> Scored it for 140$
> Epi Bi-colour Noe
> View attachment 3055913
> 
> View attachment 3055915
> 
> 
> The string closure is a little rough around the edges but I'm going to see if the LV here can find me a replacement


Score indeed! I love this. Epi leather is my favorite.


----------



## katdhoneybee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally broke my dry spell and found a bunch of goodies!!!
> 
> My favorite is hands down this $695 Smythe wool blazer that I thrifted for $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this vintage 80's Neil Bieff sequined jacket for $15. I could tell it was something special from the construction (lined in silk, hand finishing etc.) and I was right. Googled it and similar pieces are $500-1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this Dolce & Gabanna dress made it to 75% off so I took it home for less than $9. The label may be half out but I still knew what it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something about this 80's red leather belt. Maybe it was the Balenciaga-like studs. Reminds me of something Jem and the Holograms would have worn. And it was $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a couple things I forgot to take pics of...


Oh my god, can I go thrifting with you?! :worthy: Amazing finds, all of them.


----------



## katdhoneybee

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Gucci slim button down shirt $5
> View attachment 3058495
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> View attachment 3058496
> 
> 
> Marni top $20
> View attachment 3058498
> 
> 
> Peter Pilotto dress $20
> View attachment 3058499
> 
> View attachment 3058500
> 
> View attachment 3058501


Someone else mentioned it, and I definitely second - the colors in the Lela Rose dress are beautiful. I also love the Marni top, great color and texture.


----------



## jamamcg

More book finds. Range in date from 1870 to 1972.


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> More book finds. Range in date from 1870 to 1972.
> View attachment 3059702


I love old books! Great find.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> More book finds. Range in date from 1870 to 1972.
> View attachment 3059702




Which is from 1870? All are great finds!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> Which is from 1870? All are great finds!




The green and black one bottom right there is no date on it, but I found someone with selling the book online and they said it was from 1870. The Shakespeare one is from 1887. Little women doesn't have a date in it also I found out that it's only the first part I have so I have to try and find the second part. The sketch book I think is the turn of the century 1890-1900. But I might be wrong Lord Byron no clue on age, but it is OLD and the Alfred Hitchcock one is 1972.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> The green and black one bottom right there is no date on it, but I found someone with selling the book online and they said it was from 1870. The Shakespeare one is from 1887. Little women doesn't have a date in it also I found out that it's only the first part I have so I have to try and find the second part. The sketch book I think is the turn of the century 1890-1900. But I might be wrong Lord Byron no clue on age, but it is OLD and the Alfred Hitchcock one is 1972.



What gems Jama! Really great finds, my eye went to the Shakespeare right away

I love books! As much as I love my iPad I don't use it for reading books. For me there is nothing like a hardcover, and I am old school, hate soft cover books!


----------



## glasskey

jamamcg said:


> The green and black one bottom right there is no date on it, but I found someone with selling the book online and they said it was from 1870. The Shakespeare one is from 1887. Little women doesn't have a date in it also I found out that it's only the first part I have so I have to try and find the second part. The sketch book I think is the turn of the century 1890-1900. But I might be wrong Lord Byron no clue on age, but it is OLD and the Alfred Hitchcock one is 1972.



I did my master's thesis on Alcott! (Lol ask me how employable I am). What we now publish as Little Women was originally the first two books of the series (Little Women and Good Wives, in some modern editions they are called Part I and Part II.) So you have the complete Little Women, but there were three sequels: Good Wives, Little Men, and Jo's Boys. Not saying that the publisher didn't put out an edition of Good Wives, but it's not like your edition is missing anything or is a partial edition or anything like that


----------



## leesibeth

jamamcg said:


> More book finds. Range in date from 1870 to 1972.
> View attachment 3059702




Those books are beautiful!!!  Something magical about old books!!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> More book finds. Range in date from 1870 to 1972.
> View attachment 3059702


Love the books! There is something about touching an old book or any book.


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally broke my dry spell and found a bunch of goodies!!!
> 
> My favorite is hands down this $695 Smythe wool blazer that I thrifted for $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this vintage 80's Neil Bieff sequined jacket for $15. I could tell it was something special from the construction (lined in silk, hand finishing etc.) and I was right. Googled it and similar pieces are $500-1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this Dolce & Gabanna dress made it to 75% off so I took it home for less than $9. The label may be half out but I still knew what it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something about this 80's red leather belt. Maybe it was the Balenciaga-like studs. Reminds me of something Jem and the Holograms would have worn. And it was $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a couple things I forgot to take pics of...


Everything is soooo pretty!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Gucci slim button down shirt $5
> View attachment 3058495
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> View attachment 3058496
> 
> 
> Marni top $20
> View attachment 3058498
> 
> 
> Peter Pilotto dress $20
> View attachment 3058499
> 
> View attachment 3058500
> 
> View attachment 3058501


Luxe I could wear the Peter P. dress with black bools.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys - it was such a relief to break my dry spell. Can't wait to wear my new blazers!



katdhoneybee said:


> Oh my god, can I go thrifting with you?! :worthy: Amazing finds, all of them.





Raven3766 said:


> Everything is soooo pretty!


----------



## Raven3766

I have been finding items, but not posting. The latest for a whopping $2 each...Tory Burch tote, needs a little TLC but the interior is clean.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_173939-1_zpscbv5e8bs.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...and a vintage Dior travel satchel...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_173915-1_zps1008hrvi.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LisaK026

creighbaby said:


> Not sure where to post this, but I think you all may appreciate it. I dropped off a bunch of items to goodwill and while i was shutting for my receipt a couple brought in a few boxes and bags of stuff. This is one of the items they left. Foul and disgusting.


Why would you think we would appreciate it? Actually that is just rude.


----------



## Cc1213

Brand new Walter Steiger suede heels - $6 (never heard of this brand before today)




Tory burch wallet - $9


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Brand new Walter Steiger suede heels - $6 (never heard of this brand before today)
> 
> View attachment 3061103
> 
> 
> Tory burch wallet - $9
> 
> View attachment 3061104




Steiger heels are pricey, great find!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Brand new Walter Steiger suede heels - $6 (never heard of this brand before today)
> 
> View attachment 3061103
> 
> 
> Tory burch wallet - $9
> 
> View attachment 3061104



Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I have been finding items, but not posting. The latest for a whopping $2 each...Tory Burch tote, needs a little TLC but the interior is clean.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_173939-1_zpscbv5e8bs.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...and a vintage Dior travel satchel...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_173915-1_zps1008hrvi.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




That Dior is awesome!!


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Raven3766 said:


> I have been finding items, but not posting. The latest for a whopping $2 each...Tory Burch tote, needs a little TLC but the interior is clean.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_173939-1_zpscbv5e8bs.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...and a vintage Dior travel satchel...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_173915-1_zps1008hrvi.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Nice finds!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> That Dior is awesome!!





Jprojectrunway said:


> Nice finds!



Thank you ladies, I am truly excited about the Dior. It was in the bottom of the bin waiting on me.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Brand new Walter Steiger suede heels - $6 (never heard of this brand before today)
> 
> View attachment 3061103
> 
> 
> Tory burch wallet - $9
> 
> View attachment 3061104


That beautiful wallet would make a nice addition to my Tory find. lol


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Brand new Walter Steiger suede heels - $6 (never heard of this brand before today)
> 
> View attachment 3061103
> 
> 
> Tory burch wallet - $9
> 
> View attachment 3061104


the shape of the shoes are so classy!


----------



## nerimanna

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally broke my dry spell and found a bunch of goodies!!!
> 
> My favorite is hands down this $695 Smythe wool blazer that I thrifted for $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this vintage 80's Neil Bieff sequined jacket for $15. I could tell it was something special from the construction (lined in silk, hand finishing etc.) and I was right. Googled it and similar pieces are $500-1000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this Dolce & Gabanna dress made it to 75% off so I took it home for less than $9. The label may be half out but I still knew what it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something about this 80's red leather belt. Maybe it was the Balenciaga-like studs. Reminds me of something Jem and the Holograms would have worn. And it was $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a couple things I forgot to take pics of...


that belt is rock and roll!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Gucci slim button down shirt $5
> View attachment 3058495
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> View attachment 3058496
> 
> 
> Marni top $20
> View attachment 3058498
> 
> 
> Peter Pilotto dress $20
> View attachment 3058499
> 
> View attachment 3058500
> 
> View attachment 3058501


awesome finds!


----------



## LisaK026

Bottega Veneta eBay $128


----------



## jamamcg

Forgot about these. Got these when on vacation in Texas. They were quite expensive, but I had to have them. Vintage Life Magazines 



1937


1942


1946


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Bottega Veneta eBay $128


It's so pretty, love the color; what a great deal!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Forgot about these. Got these when on vacation in Texas. They were quite expensive, but I had to have them. Vintage Life Magazines
> 
> View attachment 3061915
> 
> 1937
> View attachment 3061916
> 
> 1942
> View attachment 3061917
> 
> 1946


Jama you did pretty good in Texas. I am going to San Antonio this week, so I will be thrifting in a new territory. Hope I have as much luck as you.


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found a fish glass sculpture, of course I love fishing so it was a great find. I found that it is Luciano Gaspari Salviati Venezia Glass ($5.99)
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_195911-1_zps9wgbxqqv.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_195926_zpspxbxpzev.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
I also found a Movado watch for $2.99...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_200112_zpsft30etlr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## spoilt1

Hi guys, new to purse forum think it is great on here, being able to join in with like minded people that love vintage, handbags and any thing girly!!! Lol. I think one oft best finds was a vintage D&G blue jacket, saw it on the hanger, thought that looks really good quality then noticed the buttons (all with dolce and gabbana on) hope I've spelt it right!! I paid £5.00 for it!!! I love anything vintage, trying now to go three months without spending, only on week 2!!  Really jealous of you people in America, you all find some really beautiful stuff. I would really love a chanel handbag [emoji7].


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Also found some things for my girls this week 

Little Mass tutu dress for $5 (these go for about $80)






Oilily denim skirt for $3! (Also $80-100)





And for our American Girl collection I found Molly's retired bed for $4.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I have been finding items, but not posting. The latest for a whopping $2 each...Tory Burch tote, needs a little TLC but the interior is clean.
> http://
> ...and a vintage Dior travel satchel...
> http://


Wow, great deal on those 2 bags! I can't believe the prices you pay..


Cc1213 said:


> Brand new Walter Steiger suede heels - $6 (never heard of this brand before today)
> 
> View attachment 3061103
> 
> 
> Tory burch wallet - $9
> 
> View attachment 3061104


Gorgeous wallet, I need one of those. 


LisaK026 said:


> Bottega Veneta eBay $128


Look at that leather! Like buttah. Congrats on a great deal!


Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a fish glass sculpture, of course I love fishing so it was a great find. I found that it is Luciano Gaspari Salviati Venezia Glass ($5.99)
> http://
> http://
> I also found a Movado watch for $2.99...
> http://


Wow, I looked up those vases... very $$$, you did well. 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally broke my dry spell and found a bunch of goodies!!!
> 
> My favorite is hands down this $695 Smythe wool blazer that I thrifted for $6
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this vintage 80's Neil Bieff sequined jacket for $15. I could tell it was something special from the construction (lined in silk, hand finishing etc.) and I was right. Googled it and similar pieces are $500-1000.
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow this Dolce & Gabanna dress made it to 75% off so I took it home for less than $9. The label may be half out but I still knew what it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something about this 80's red leather belt. Maybe it was the Balenciaga-like studs. Reminds me of something Jem and the Holograms would have worn. And it was $4.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a couple things I forgot to take pics of...


Can't decide what I like more the jacket, the belt or the dress.. Love it all!


LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Gucci slim button down shirt $5
> View attachment 3058495
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> View attachment 3058496
> 
> 
> Marni top $20
> View attachment 3058498
> 
> 
> Peter Pilotto dress $20
> View attachment 3058499
> 
> View attachment 3058500
> 
> View attachment 3058501


You find the most gorgeous dresses ever!


----------



## magdalinka

Here are my funds from the past few days. 
Miu Miu leather belt $5
Chloe shoes $5
Very old (50ies) Hermes scarf $6. This poor thing has color transfers and rips. Will probably dye it and try to fix the rips somehow. I just had to rescue it, oils not leave it there. Maybe will use as a pillow cover. Any ideas?


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Here are my funds from the past few days.
> Miu Miu leather belt $5
> Chloe shoes $5
> Very old (50ies) Hermes scarf $6. This poor thing has color transfers and rips. Will probably dye it and try to fix the rips somehow. I just had to rescue it, oils not leave it there. Maybe will use as a pillow cover. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3063318
> View attachment 3063319
> 
> View attachment 3063320
> 
> View attachment 3063321


Chloe shoes, fashionably cute and comfortable; Hermes scarf, please frame it! That is the coolest Hermes scarf!


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> Brand new Walter Steiger suede heels - $6 (never heard of this brand before today)
> 
> 
> 
> Tory burch wallet - $9
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Steiger heels!  Nice finds
> 
> 
> 
> LisaK026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta eBay $128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like BV leather......so soft & yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> jamamcg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about these. Got these when on vacation in Texas. They were quite expensive, but I had to have them. Vintage Life Magazines
> 
> 
> 1946
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very cool mags......the first one is so McQueen edgy!  Hard to believe it is from 1937.
> 
> 
> 
> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I found a fish glass sculpture, of course I love fishing so it was a great find. I found that it is Luciano Gaspari Salviati Venezia Glass ($5.99)
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_195911-1_zps9wgbxqqv.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> I also found a Movado watch for $2.99../URL]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm such a sucker for Venetian glass......DH and I vacationed there long before our kids were born and watched them make the glass.  I brought back a vase which I love but I still get a bolt of excitement and a flashback to the glassblowers when I find handmade pieces in the thrift store........love, love, love
> 
> 
> 
> shoppinggalnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also found some things for my girls this week
> 
> Little Mass tutu dress for $5 (these go for about $80)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oilily denim skirt for $3! (Also $80-]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kids items can be such a nice bargain.....you always find the cutest kids thing!  Oilily is a favorite of mine.  I used to dress my kids in their fun lines.  The monster lines were my fav but no one could add color and detail as well as Oilily.
> 
> 
> 
> magdalinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my funds from the past few days.
> Miu Miu leather belt $5
> Chloe shoes $5
> Very old (50ies) Hermes scarf $6. This poor thing has color transfers and rips. Will probably dye it and try to fix the rips somehow. I just had to rescue it, oils not leave it there. Maybe will use as a pillow cover. Any ideas?]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice finds, Magda!  I wonder what happened to W & Z?!  Maybe it would look nice in a frame?!  You could hide the damaged corner with a nice mat........is the silk too delicate to make into a pillow?  Gorgeous piece either way!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a fish glass sculpture, of course I love fishing so it was a great find. I found that it is Luciano Gaspari Salviati Venezia Glass ($5.99)
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_195911-1_zps9wgbxqqv.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_195926_zpspxbxpzev.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> I also found a Movado watch for $2.99...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_200112_zpsft30etlr.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Love the fish! Stunning! And, wow, what a great find!


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Here are my funds from the past few days.
> Miu Miu leather belt $5
> Chloe shoes $5
> Very old (50ies) Hermes scarf $6. This poor thing has color transfers and rips. Will probably dye it and try to fix the rips somehow. I just had to rescue it, oils not leave it there. Maybe will use as a pillow cover. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3063318
> View attachment 3063319
> 
> View attachment 3063320
> 
> View attachment 3063321




Jaw drops at that hermes. Just looked it up its from 1945 called Alphabet des Metiers. If you want to turn it into a cushion I suggest a iron on vilene backing to strengthen the silk. I made a cushion from a givenchy scarf that I gave to a friend. There were many online tutorials on how to do it.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> More book finds. Range in date from 1870 to 1972.
> View attachment 3059702


 
Very cool!



Raven3766 said:


> I have been finding items, but not posting. The latest for a whopping $2 each...Tory Burch tote, needs a little TLC but the interior is clean.
> ...and a vintage Dior travel satchel...


 
Yowza...that Dior 



Cc1213 said:


> Brand new Walter Steiger suede heels - $6 (never heard of this brand before today)
> 
> View attachment 3061103
> 
> 
> Tory burch wallet - $9
> 
> View attachment 3061104


 
Nice finds! I used to get Walter Steiger & Stuart Weitzman mixed up. Anyone else do that...the whole SW WS thing? lol. Walter Steiger is famous for his curved heel design & Stuart Weitzman for his 50/50 boots & nudist heels.



LisaK026 said:


> Bottega Veneta eBay $128


 
Love it! I am a BV fan. It needs a little love, but you cannot go wrong with Bottega.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Forgot about these. Got these when on vacation in Texas. They were quite expensive, but I had to have them. Vintage Life Magazines
> 
> View attachment 3061915
> 
> 1937
> View attachment 3061916
> 
> 1942
> View attachment 3061917
> 
> 1946


 
These are really special! Great condition, too.



Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a fish glass sculpture, of course I love fishing so it was a great find. I found that it is Luciano Gaspari Salviati Venezia Glass ($5.99)
> I also found a Movado watch for $2.99...


 
Love the Venetian glass. We went to Venice on our honeymoon & I have been in love with Murano & other blown glass ever since!



spoilt1 said:


> Hi guys, new to purse forum think it is great on here, being able to join in with like minded people that love vintage, handbags and any thing girly!!! Lol. I think one oft best finds was a vintage D&G blue jacket, saw it on the hanger, thought that looks really good quality then noticed the buttons (all with dolce and gabbana on) hope I've spelt it right!! I paid £5.00 for it!!! I love anything vintage, trying now to go three months without spending, only on week 2!!  Really jealous of you people in America, you all find some really beautiful stuff. I would really love a chanel handbag [emoji7].


 
Welcome! We look forward to some pics in the future (in 3 months maybe)!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Also found some things for my girls this week
> 
> Little Mass tutu dress for $5 (these go for about $80)
> Oilily denim skirt for $3! (Also $80-100)
> And for our American Girl collection I found Molly's retired bed for $4.


 
You find such cute stuff for your girls. The dress & skirt are just precious!



magdalinka said:


> Here are my funds from the past few days.
> Miu Miu leather belt $5
> Chloe shoes $5
> Very old (50ies) Hermes scarf $6. This poor thing has color transfers and rips. Will probably dye it and try to fix the rips somehow. I just had to rescue it, oils not leave it there. Maybe will use as a pillow cover. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3063318
> View attachment 3063319
> 
> View attachment 3063320
> 
> View attachment 3063321


 
I just adore that Miu Miu belt! Nice find on the scarf. I think you should frame it & hang it in the baby's room! It is never to early to start teaching the little one French... and about the lovely world of Hermes


----------



## JaNan16

I too think framing the Hermes scarf is a good idea! That would be beautiful hanging on the wall!

The Trish McEvoy makeup was a great find, I think - I love her.

Here's a few recent finds for me.

I love Venetian glass too. This one reminded me of your avatar Raven:





Jama could you tell me anything about these Alexander McQueen's I found the other day thrifting? They are like jewelry for the feet and that unicorn horn golden heel, all I can say is wow! They attach with a bracelet clasp at the rear of the ankle. I have never seen anything like them.

















The perfume is gone but this tiny box and bottle was too cute to pass up.





Yves St Laurent






Tory Burch


----------



## jamamcg

JaNan16 said:


> I too think framing the Hermes scarf is a good idea! That would be beautiful hanging on the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> The Trish McEvoy makeup was a great find, I think - I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few recent finds for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Venetian glass too. This one reminded me of your avatar Raven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jama could you tell me anything about these Alexander McQueen's I found the other day thrifting? They are like jewelry for the feet and that unicorn horn golden heel, all I can say is wow! They attach with a bracelet clasp at the rear of the ankle. I have never seen anything like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfume is gone but this tiny box and bottle was too cute to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yves St Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch




OMG I am dying over those McQueen shoes. I must have them [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] they are from s/s 2006 collection


----------



## jamamcg

JaNan16 said:


> I too think framing the Hermes scarf is a good idea! That would be beautiful hanging on the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> The Trish McEvoy makeup was a great find, I think - I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few recent finds for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Venetian glass too. This one reminded me of your avatar Raven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jama could you tell me anything about these Alexander McQueen's I found the other day thrifting? They are like jewelry for the feet and that unicorn horn golden heel, all I can say is wow! They attach with a bracelet clasp at the rear of the ankle. I have never seen anything like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfume is gone but this tiny box and bottle was too cute to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yves St Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch




Here they are on the runway. They were the finally look of the show.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Chloe shoes, fashionably cute and comfortable; Hermes scarf, please frame it! That is the coolest Hermes scarf!





authenticplease said:


> Cc1213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brand new Walter Steiger suede heels - $6 (never heard of this brand before today)
> 
> 
> 
> Tory burch wallet - $9
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Steiger heels!  Nice finds
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like BV leather......so soft & yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool mags......the first one is so McQueen edgy!  Hard to believe it is from 1937.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a sucker for Venetian glass......DH and I vacationed there long before our kids were born and watched them make the glass.  I brought back a vase which I love but I still get a bolt of excitement and a flashback to the glassblowers when I find handmade pieces in the thrift store........love, love, love
> 
> 
> 
> Kids items can be such a nice bargain.....you always find the cutest kids thing!  Oilily is a favorite of mine.  I used to dress my kids in their fun lines.  The monster lines were my fav but no one could add color and detail as well as Oilily.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice finds, Magda!  I wonder what happened to W & Z?!  Maybe it would look nice in a frame?!  You could hide the damaged corner with a nice mat........is the silk too delicate to make into a pillow?  Gorgeous piece either way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamamcg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jaw drops at that hermes. Just looked it up its from 1945 called Alphabet des Metiers. If you want to turn it into a cushion I suggest a iron on vilene backing to strengthen the silk. I made a cushion from a givenchy scarf that I gave to a friend. There were many online tutorials on how to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuxeDeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are really special! Great condition, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Venetian glass. We went to Venice on our honeymoon & I have been in love with Murano & other blown glass ever since!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! We look forward to some pics in the future (in 3 months maybe)!
> 
> 
> 
> You find such cute stuff for your girls. The dress & skirt are just precious!
> 
> 
> 
> I just adore that Miu Miu belt! Nice find on the scarf. I think you should frame it & hang it in the baby's room! It is never to early to start teaching the little one French... and about the lovely world of Hermes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you guys for your lovely comments. I like LuxDeb's idea of framing it and putting it in my baby girl's room.
> Authenticplease - I was thinking the same thing. Ran out of room I guess..
> 
> Jama - I thought it was from 1945 as well, but Seton from the Hermes scarf identification posted a pic that showed it's a 1950 reproduction. I guess the top one is the original, the bottom one is 1950.
Click to expand...


----------



## magdalinka

JaNan16 said:


> I too think framing the Hermes scarf is a good idea! That would be beautiful hanging on the wall!
> 
> The Trish McEvoy makeup was a great find, I think - I love her.
> 
> Here's a few recent finds for me.
> 
> I love Venetian glass too. This one reminded me of your avatar Raven:
> 
> 
> 
> Jama could you tell me anything about these Alexander McQueen's I found the other day thrifting? They are like jewelry for the feet and that unicorn horn golden heel, all I can say is wow! They attach with a bracelet clasp at the rear of the ankle. I have never seen anything like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfume is gone but this tiny box and bottle was too cute to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yves St Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch


OMG! Look at those amazing McQ shoes. Congrats on a great score!


----------



## Raven3766

JaNan16 said:


> I too think framing the Hermes scarf is a good idea! That would be beautiful hanging on the wall!
> 
> The Trish McEvoy makeup was a great find, I think - I love her.
> 
> Here's a few recent finds for me.
> 
> I love Venetian glass too. This one reminded me of your avatar Raven:
> 
> 
> That is the cutest little dog purse; I would like a white one. Those McQueen shoes...What a find!!!!!! You are on a designer shoe roll!


----------



## JaNan16

jamamcg said:


> OMG I am dying over those McQueen shoes. I must have them [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] they are from s/s 2006 collection



Thank you Jama! I knew you would know something about them. And thank you for the runway picture. Looks like the model only got one hooked around her ankle. What did they retail for in 2006 do you know? Are those actually gemstones attached to them?



magdalinka said:


> OMG! Look at those amazing McQ shoes. Congrats on a great score!



Thank you Magda!

That is the cutest little dog purse; I would like a white one. Those McQueen shoes...What a find!!!!!! You are on a designer shoe roll![/QUOTE]

I'll keep my eye out for a white one for you!

I am on a shoe kick for sure. The McQueen's are kind of over shadowing everything else. Ha! Ha!  You need to do some Austin thrifting on your way to San Antonio!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Here are my funds from the past few days.
> Miu Miu leather belt $5
> Chloe shoes $5
> Very old (50ies) Hermes scarf $6. This poor thing has color transfers and rips. Will probably dye it and try to fix the rips somehow. I just had to rescue it, oils not leave it there. Maybe will use as a pillow cover. Any ideas?
> View attachment 3063318
> View attachment 3063319
> 
> View attachment 3063320
> 
> View attachment 3063321


Where are you shopping? GREAT finds!!!


----------



## LisaK026

So, I'm not really a "Dooney" girl. I used to be; Dooney was my starter bag, way back in the '90's. However, I saw this style in Macy's and fell in love with it. Didn't buy it, but loved it.  Today I was in Salvation Army and found this for Half Off of $79 ($39.50). It is perfect, (way better than the pic looks) leather is beautiful, all the hardware is shinny. Kinda like new. And I love it (even thought it's not Chanel). So pretty. My favorite bag Dooney & Bourke has ever made.


----------



## jamamcg

JaNan16 said:


> Thank you Jama! I knew you would know something about them. And thank you for the runway picture. Looks like the model only got one hooked around her ankle. What did they retail for in 2006 do you know? Are those actually gemstones attached to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Magda!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the cutest little dog purse; I would like a white one. Those McQueen shoes...What a find!!!!!! You are on a designer shoe roll!





I'll keep my eye out for a white one for you!



I am on a shoe kick for sure. The McQueen's are kind of over shadowing everything else. Ha! Ha!  You need to do some Austin thrifting on your way to San Antonio! [/QUOTE]


I'm not 100% sure on the price I do know that another pair from that collection were £1000 as at that point they were the most expensive shoes I had heard of at that time.


----------



## chowlover2

JaNan16 said:


> I too think framing the Hermes scarf is a good idea! That would be beautiful hanging on the wall!
> 
> 
> 
> The Trish McEvoy makeup was a great find, I think - I love her.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few recent finds for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Venetian glass too. This one reminded me of your avatar Raven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jama could you tell me anything about these Alexander McQueen's I found the other day thrifting? They are like jewelry for the feet and that unicorn horn golden heel, all I can say is wow! They attach with a bracelet clasp at the rear of the ankle. I have never seen anything like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfume is gone but this tiny box and bottle was too cute to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yves St Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch




Those McQueen's are amazing! Like something Cleopatra would wear on her feet while being carried on a litter! Just wow!


----------



## JaNan16

quote from Jamamcg:

I'm not 100% sure on the price I do know that another pair from that collection were £1000 as at that point they were the most expensive shoes I had heard of at that time.[/QUOTE]

Thanks again Jama, your knowledge is greatly appreciated! :salute:


quote from Chowlover: 

Those McQueen's are amazing! Like something Cleopatra would wear on her feet while being carried on a litter! Just wow!

I know, they are fabulous!

(sorry about the quotes - I have to cut and paste - the quote and multi-quote feature will not work for me)


----------



## jamamcg

JaNan16 said:


> Thank you Jama! I knew you would know something about them. And thank you for the runway picture. Looks like the model only got one hooked around her ankle. What did they retail for in 2006 do you know? Are those actually gemstones attached to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Magda!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the cutest little dog purse; I would like a white one. Those McQueen shoes...What a find!!!!!! You are on a designer shoe roll!





I'll keep my eye out for a white one for you!



I am on a shoe kick for sure. The McQueen's are kind of over shadowing everything else. Ha! Ha!  You need to do some Austin thrifting on your way to San Antonio! [/QUOTE]


I love spotting runway mistakes like that. One of my dear friends was working at McQueen at that time and was a dresser at that show, but she was dressing Carmen Kass so the shoe fastening was not her fault Hahahahaha


----------



## JaNan16

jamamcg said:


> I love spotting runway mistakes like that. One of my dear friends was working at McQueen at that time and was a dresser at that show, but she was dressing Carmen Kass so the shoe fastening was not her fault Hahahahaha



The shoes are heavy with all those stones on them. I would hate to have to do that model stomp down the runway with that slamming against my ankle. Kudos to the model for that!


----------



## Tomsmom

JaNan16 said:


> I too think framing the Hermes scarf is a good idea! That would be beautiful hanging on the wall!
> 
> The Trish McEvoy makeup was a great find, I think - I love her.
> 
> Here's a few recent finds for me.
> 
> I love Venetian glass too. This one reminded me of your avatar Raven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jama could you tell me anything about these Alexander McQueen's I found the other day thrifting? They are like jewelry for the feet and that unicorn horn golden heel, all I can say is wow! They attach with a bracelet clasp at the rear of the ankle. I have never seen anything like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfume is gone but this tiny box and bottle was too cute to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yves St Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch



Omg what a shoe haul!  Love those McQueens they are truly gorgeous and I really like the YSL shoes.


----------



## LuxeDeb

JaNan16 said:


> I too think framing the Hermes scarf is a good idea! That would be beautiful hanging on the wall!
> 
> The Trish McEvoy makeup was a great find, I think - I love her.
> 
> Here's a few recent finds for me.
> 
> I love Venetian glass too. This one reminded me of your avatar Raven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jama could you tell me anything about these Alexander McQueen's I found the other day thrifting? They are like jewelry for the feet and that unicorn horn golden heel, all I can say is wow! They attach with a bracelet clasp at the rear of the ankle. I have never seen anything like them.
> 
> The perfume is gone but this tiny box and bottle was too cute to pass up.
> 
> 
> Yves St Laurent
> 
> Tory Burch


 
Those McQueens are TDF! Gorgeous! I'm a sucker for cute little perfume bottles & the YSLs are fab. YSLs are so comfy.



LisaK026 said:


> So, I'm not really a "Dooney" girl. I used to be; Dooney was my starter bag, way back in the '90's. However, I saw this style in Macy's and fell in love with it. Didn't buy it, but loved it.  Today I was in Salvation Army and found this for Half Off of $79 ($39.50). It is perfect, (way better than the pic looks) leather is beautiful, all the hardware is shinny. Kinda like new. And I love it (even thought it's not Chanel). So pretty. My favorite bag Dooney & Bourke has ever made.


 
Sounds like you got a great deal! I love pebbled or textured leather bags. They wear so well!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are 2 exciting recent finds! $20 each

Versace top (I fell  in love with buttons. It has a small stain that hopefully will come out- otherwise it will be dyed)








Didier Ludot Paris LBD dress. Didier Ludot is considered THE place to buy vintage couture. He has 3 boutiques in Paris- evening wear couture, ready to wear couture & one that only sells little black dresses, couture & his own line. This would have been sold at his LBD shop called La Petite Robe Noire! I may have to belt it/ cinch it to give it more shape, but I'm thrilled.


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a fish glass sculpture, of course I love fishing so it was a great find. I found that it is Luciano Gaspari Salviati Venezia Glass ($5.99)
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_195911-1_zps9wgbxqqv.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_195926_zpspxbxpzev.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> I also found a Movado watch for $2.99...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_200112_zpsft30etlr.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


what an elegant sculpture!


----------



## nerimanna

JaNan16 said:


> I too think framing the Hermes scarf is a good idea! That would be beautiful hanging on the wall!
> 
> The Trish McEvoy makeup was a great find, I think - I love her.
> 
> Here's a few recent finds for me.
> 
> I love Venetian glass too. This one reminded me of your avatar Raven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jama could you tell me anything about these Alexander McQueen's I found the other day thrifting? They are like jewelry for the feet and that unicorn horn golden heel, all I can say is wow! They attach with a bracelet clasp at the rear of the ankle. I have never seen anything like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfume is gone but this tiny box and bottle was too cute to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yves St Laurent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch


great finds! those MQ shoes are a work of art!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are 2 exciting recent finds! $20 each
> 
> Versace top (I fell  in love with buttons. It has a small stain that hopefully will come out- otherwise it will be dyed)
> 
> View attachment 3065772
> 
> View attachment 3065773
> 
> View attachment 3065774
> 
> 
> Didier Ludot Paris LBD dress. Didier Ludot is considered THE place to buy vintage couture. He has 3 boutiques in Paris- evening wear couture, ready to wear couture & one that only sells little black dresses, couture & his own line. This would have been sold at his LBD shop called La Petite Robe Noire! I may have to belt it/ cinch it to give it more shape, but I'm thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 3065804
> 
> View attachment 3065805


that top is soooo nice!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are 2 exciting recent finds! $20 each
> 
> Versace top (I fell  in love with buttons. It has a small stain that hopefully will come out- otherwise it will be dyed)
> 
> View attachment 3065772
> 
> View attachment 3065773
> 
> View attachment 3065774
> 
> 
> Didier Ludot Paris LBD dress. Didier Ludot is considered THE place to buy vintage couture. He has 3 boutiques in Paris- evening wear couture, ready to wear couture & one that only sells little black dresses, couture & his own line. This would have been sold at his LBD shop called La Petite Robe Noire! I may have to belt it/ cinch it to give it more shape, but I'm thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 3065804
> 
> View attachment 3065805




Love Didier Ludot. Didn't know he had his own line. He is currently selling a huge amount of his archives through Christies/Kerry taylor auctions at the moment such spectacular pieces. Love the versace too.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Love Didier Ludot. Didn't know he had his own line. He is currently selling a huge amount of his archives through Christies/Kerry taylor auctions at the moment such spectacular pieces. Love the versace too.




Did you see the McQueen armadillo shoes in Christie's auctions? Starting at $10,000! Get your checkbook ready!


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Where are you shopping? GREAT finds!!!


lol  Mostly CT Hartford area. I am truly amazed at my own finds and can only imagine how much I miss because I don't get to go that often 


LisaK026 said:


> So, I'm not really a "Dooney" girl. I used to be; Dooney was my starter bag, way back in the '90's. However, I saw this style in Macy's and fell in love with it. Didn't buy it, but loved it.  Today I was in Salvation Army and found this for Half Off of $79 ($39.50). It is perfect, (way better than the pic looks) leather is beautiful, all the hardware is shinny. Kinda like new. And I love it (even thought it's not Chanel). So pretty. My favorite bag Dooney & Bourke has ever made.


That is gorgeous leather! I come across some really nice D&B pieces sometimes but they are usually way too overpriced. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are 2 exciting recent finds! $20 each
> 
> Versace top (I fell  in love with buttons. It has a small stain that hopefully will come out- otherwise it will be dyed)
> 
> View attachment 3065772
> 
> View attachment 3065773
> 
> View attachment 3065774
> 
> 
> Didier Ludot Paris LBD dress. Didier Ludot is considered THE place to buy vintage couture. He has 3 boutiques in Paris- evening wear couture, ready to wear couture & one that only sells little black dresses, couture & his own line. This would have been sold at his LBD shop called La Petite Robe Noire! I may have to belt it/ cinch it to give it more shape, but I'm thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 3065804
> 
> View attachment 3065805


Gorgeous Versace! And good to know about Didier Ludot, great find!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are 2 exciting recent finds! $20 each
> 
> Versace top (I fell  in love with buttons. It has a small stain that hopefully will come out- otherwise it will be dyed)
> 
> View attachment 3065772
> 
> View attachment 3065773
> 
> View attachment 3065774
> 
> 
> Didier Ludot Paris LBD dress. Didier Ludot is considered THE place to buy vintage couture. He has 3 boutiques in Paris- evening wear couture, ready to wear couture & one that only sells little black dresses, couture & his own line. This would have been sold at his LBD shop called La Petite Robe Noire! I may have to belt it/ cinch it to give it more shape, but I'm thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 3065804
> 
> View attachment 3065805




Gorgeous! Rachel Zoe visited his shop in Paris looking for vintage Chanel.


----------



## JaNan16

Quote from Nerimanna

great finds! those MQ shoes are a work of art!

_Yes, they really are!_

Quote from TomsMom

Omg what a shoe haul! Love those McQueens they are truly gorgeous and I really like the YSL shoes.

_The YSL's are actually very sexy too!_

Quote from LuxeDeb

Those McQueens are TDF! Gorgeous! I'm a sucker for cute little perfume bottles & the YSLs are fab. YSLs are so comfy.

_Yes, yes, yes_! 

Quote from Jamamcq

I love spotting runway mistakes like that. One of my dear friends was working at McQueen at that time and was a dresser at that show, but she was dressing Carmen Kass so the shoe fastening was not her fault Hahahahaha

_Ha ha ha! I found this close up picture while trying dig up info on them (she still only has one fastened):_

http://www.stylebistro.com/runway/A...+Fashion+Week+Spring+2006/Details/vY9MQYFqN3Z

_They are probably going to the Bay. They are just waaaay to glamorous for this country girl.

Love that Versace top!!! Very Princess like! I found a much simpler one a couple of weeks ago. I like the Versace decor on the bottom front. It's not faded, just my flash making it look wonky._


----------



## magdalinka

Would like to share my greatest eBay score ever. 
I paid $475 for these 2 Hermes silk cashmere GM shawls. One still has the tag and box, will probably sell that one.
Never thought I would own 1 let alone 2 GM cashmere shawls. Beyond happy with this find!!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> Would like to share my greatest eBay score ever.
> I paid $475 for these 2 Hermes silk cashmere GM shawls. One still has the tag and box, will probably sell that one.
> Never thought I would own 1 let alone 2 GM cashmere shawls. Beyond happy with this find!!
> View attachment 3068289
> View attachment 3068290
> View attachment 3068295




Super sweet score.....nothing like an H CS shawl to be warm & cozy in when the temps drop!


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

magdalinka said:


> Would like to share my greatest eBay score ever.
> I paid $475 for these 2 Hermes silk cashmere GM shawls. One still has the tag and box, will probably sell that one.
> Never thought I would own 1 let alone 2 GM cashmere shawls. Beyond happy with this find!!
> View attachment 3068289
> View attachment 3068290
> View attachment 3068295




Oh my! Love them!


----------



## Peach08

magdalinka said:


> Would like to share my greatest eBay score ever.
> I paid $475 for these 2 Hermes silk cashmere GM shawls. One still has the tag and box, will probably sell that one.
> Never thought I would own 1 let alone 2 GM cashmere shawls. Beyond happy with this find!!
> View attachment 3068289
> View attachment 3068290
> View attachment 3068295



Amazing find! you have such luck


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Would like to share my greatest eBay score ever.
> I paid $475 for these 2 Hermes silk cashmere GM shawls. One still has the tag and box, will probably sell that one.
> Never thought I would own 1 let alone 2 GM cashmere shawls. Beyond happy with this find!!
> View attachment 3068289
> View attachment 3068290
> View attachment 3068295


WOW MAGDA!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Would like to share my greatest eBay score ever.
> I paid $475 for these 2 Hermes silk cashmere GM shawls. One still has the tag and box, will probably sell that one.
> Never thought I would own 1 let alone 2 GM cashmere shawls. Beyond happy with this find!!
> View attachment 3068289
> View attachment 3068290
> View attachment 3068295




Wow great score.  You are on a hermes role. You need to now do an updated family portrait of all your hermes scarves.


----------



## jamamcg

Some more books Added to my collection I mainly buy them for their illustrations, or if it's a classic story 


This one is from about 1870-1880



This one is about 1900



And this one which I only found out is part of a set after I bought it, but I'm excited to read about the history of China.  from 1908


----------



## ladyash

jamamcg said:


> Some more books Added to my collection I mainly buy them for their illustrations, or if it's a classic story
> View attachment 3068918
> 
> This one is from about 1870-1880
> View attachment 3068925
> 
> 
> This one is about 1900
> View attachment 3068928
> 
> 
> And this one which I only found out is part of a set after I bought it, but I'm excited to read about the history of China.  from 1908
> View attachment 3068934



I almost bought that exact The Queen's Necklace book at Value Village last week!! Of course because it's "vintage" they had it marked at a premium price and I'm trying to not collect things since I'm moving in a few months so I left it there. I got home and could only find one reference to it that said it was I think 1886. Now I'm having thrift regret and kind of want to go back. It's most likely long gone though. What does the front cover look like? Is it plain or does it have a design?


----------



## heymom

magdalinka said:


> Would like to share my greatest eBay score ever.
> I paid $475 for these 2 Hermes silk cashmere GM shawls. One still has the tag and box, will probably sell that one.
> Never thought I would own 1 let alone 2 GM cashmere shawls. Beyond happy with this find!!
> View attachment 3068289
> View attachment 3068290
> View attachment 3068295



Congrats! They are beautiful


----------



## jamamcg

ladyash said:


> I almost bought that exact The Queen's Necklace book at Value Village last week!! Of course because it's "vintage" they had it marked at a premium price and I'm trying to not collect things since I'm moving in a few months so I left it there. I got home and could only find one reference to it that said it was I think 1886. Now I'm having thrift regret and kind of want to go back. It's most likely long gone though. What does the front cover look like? Is it plain or does it have a design?




Mine has a plain cover nothing exciting on it also mine was £1.45 which is shockingly dirt cheap for a old book most other shops would have it for a much higher price I wasn't sure of the date of the book as there was none printed, but there was the history of the author and it mentioned his death in 1870 and I looked up the harper Collins publishing history and figured it to be about 1900.


----------



## magdalinka

authenticplease said:


> Super sweet score.....nothing like an H CS shawl to be warm & cozy in when the temps drop!





Farmer Cyndy said:


> Oh my! Love them!





Peach08 said:


> Amazing find! you have such luck





Raven3766 said:


> WOW MAGDA!!!!





jamamcg said:


> Wow great score.  You are on a hermes role. You need to now do an updated family portrait of all your hermes scarves.





heymom said:


> Congrats! They are beautiful



Thank you for your kind words everybody! Jama - trying to figure out a way to make a good family photo.


----------



## LuxeDeb

JaNan16 said:


> _Love that Versace top!!! Very Princess like! I found a much simpler one a couple of weeks ago. I like the Versace decor on the bottom front. It's not faded, just my flash making it look wonky._


 
3/4 sleeves rock! What I fun little V. Does it have rhinestones/crystals on one side of it?



magdalinka said:


> Would like to share my greatest eBay score ever.
> I paid $475 for these 2 Hermes silk cashmere GM shawls. One still has the tag and box, will probably sell that one.
> Never thought I would own 1 let alone 2 GM cashmere shawls. Beyond happy with this find!!
> View attachment 3068289
> View attachment 3068290
> View attachment 3068295


 
Tres chic! I am always cold, so I love shawls. What a fab price. I bet you cannot wait for the temperatures to dip, so you can wear these beauties out!



jamamcg said:


> Some more books Added to my collection I mainly buy them for their illustrations, or if it's a classic story
> View attachment 3068918
> 
> This one is from about 1870-1880
> View attachment 3068925
> 
> 
> This one is about 1900
> View attachment 3068928
> 
> 
> And this one which I only found out is part of a set after I bought it, but I'm excited to read about the history of China.  from 1908
> View attachment 3068934


 
Lovely old books! The illustrations are just wonderful on books like these.


----------



## LuxeDeb

My fashion addiction continues....


Charles Chang-Lima dress $5



Dolce & Gabbana dress $20



Roberto Cavalli dress $20



Roberto Cavalli dress $20





Narciso Rodriguez peplum top $20



Derek Lam dress $20


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> My fashion addiction continues....
> 
> 
> Charles Chang-Lima dress $5
> View attachment 3069939
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $20
> View attachment 3069941
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3069942
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3069943
> 
> View attachment 3069944
> 
> 
> Narciso Rodriguez peplum top $20
> View attachment 3069945
> 
> 
> Derek Lam dress $20
> View attachment 3069946



Gorgeous Cavalli dress. I am curious, why are all your finds $20?


----------



## Raven3766

Sometimes when I see a vintage dress, I can't pass it up. I purchased this Scaasi dress today. It's a size 10 and it's going to the bay, but I fell in love with it because of the tiered pleats.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/20150720_201938_zpsxu73stsn.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Sometimes when I see a vintage dress, I can't pass it up. I purchased this Scaasi dress today. It's a size 10 and it's going to the bay, but I fell in love with it because of the tiered pleats.
> http://


That looks so pretty! Take out the shoulder pads and it's good to wear!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> My fashion addiction continues....
> 
> 
> Charles Chang-Lima dress $5
> View attachment 3069939
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $20
> View attachment 3069941
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3069942
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> View attachment 3069943
> 
> View attachment 3069944
> 
> 
> Narciso Rodriguez peplum top $20
> View attachment 3069945
> 
> 
> Derek Lam dress $20
> View attachment 3069946


Luxe the Roberto Cavalli dresses are gorgeous sexy, love them!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> That looks so pretty! Take out the shoulder pads and it's good to wear!


Yep, thanks Magda; remove the pads.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Sometimes when I see a vintage dress, I can't pass it up. I purchased this Scaasi dress today. It's a size 10 and it's going to the bay, but I fell in love with it because of the tiered pleats.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-07/20150720_201938_zpsxu73stsn.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Lovely! Scaasi made beautiful, very flattering dresses. I have one in my closet that I cannot seem to let go of (and I should because with those shoulder pads I could fit 3 dresses in that one space!)



magdalinka said:


> Gorgeous Cavalli dress. I am curious, why are all your finds $20?




Thanks! $5 and $20 seem to be the magic number at a couple places I go. But within the next month consignment shops will have their end of season sales & my prices will be all over the place.

Holy cow! I just figured how to multi-quote on my iPad!


----------



## LuxeDeb

And a few more delicious deals...

Love Moschino top $5



Roberto Cavalli silk top $20





Derek Lam top $20



Akris jacket $20



Stella McCartney dress $20



Derek Lam dress $20


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Sometimes when I see a vintage dress, I can't pass it up. I purchased this Scaasi dress today. It's a size 10 and it's going to the bay, but I fell in love with it because of the tiered pleats.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-07/20150720_201938_zpsxu73stsn.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Love Arnold Scaasi designs he was one of my early influences for when I was doing my Masters.


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more delicious deals...
> 
> Love Moschino top $5
> View attachment 3071498
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli silk top $20
> View attachment 3071499
> 
> View attachment 3071500
> 
> 
> Derek Lam top $20
> View attachment 3071501
> 
> 
> Akris jacket $20
> View attachment 3071502
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney dress $20
> View attachment 3071504
> 
> 
> Derek Lam dress $20
> View attachment 3071505


love the stella mccartney dress...I wanted it a few years back 
the Charles Chang-Lima dress is so cute!
and the akris jacket is so elegant
wish I lived in Texas...very hard to find bargains in Toronto


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more delicious deals...
> 
> Love Moschino top $5
> View attachment 3071498
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli silk top $20
> View attachment 3071499
> 
> View attachment 3071500
> 
> 
> Derek Lam top $20
> View attachment 3071501
> 
> 
> Akris jacket $20
> View attachment 3071502
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney dress $20
> View attachment 3071504
> 
> 
> Derek Lam dress $20
> View attachment 3071505




Great finds as usual


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.


----------



## jamamcg

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869




Love the pleating on that coat. The colours are amazing.


----------



## Raven3766

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869


That is the cutest vintage outfit!


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> Some more books Added to my collection I mainly buy them for their illustrations, or if it's a classic story
> View attachment 3068918
> 
> This one is from about 1870-1880
> View attachment 3068925
> 
> 
> This one is about 1900
> View attachment 3068928
> 
> 
> And this one which I only found out is part of a set after I bought it, but I'm excited to read about the history of China.  from 1908
> View attachment 3068934


Love them.


----------



## emilu

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869




Wow. What a beauty. And looks pristine!


----------



## chowlover2

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869




So cool, like something out of Mad Men!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That is the cutest outfit ever. Pieces like that are the reason I thrift. Enjoy 



Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869


----------



## heymom

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869



Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lyssia817

Raven3766 said:


> I have been finding items, but not posting. The latest for a whopping $2 each...Tory Burch tote, needs a little TLC but the interior is clean.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_173939-1_zpscbv5e8bs.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...and a vintage Dior travel satchel...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150710_173915-1_zps1008hrvi.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Wow!  Amazing prices!  Love the Dior!


----------



## lyssia817

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869


That is amazing!  Can't believe it was 5.00!


----------



## magdalinka

I had really great few days of thrifting. 
Vintage Finesse la model kerug (snake?) bag $10
Orange Tory Rivas in my size (mint) $8
YSL vintage bag $12
Dior small silk scarf $1
14k gold and what looks like ivory earrings $2
Sorrelli rhinestone necklace $5


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> I had really great few days of thrifting.
> Vintage Finesse la model kerug (snake?) bag $10
> Orange Tory Rivas in my size (mint) $8
> YSL vintage bag $12
> Dior small silk scarf $1
> 14k gold and what looks like ivory earrings $2
> Sorrelli rhinestone necklace $5
> View attachment 3075497
> View attachment 3075500
> View attachment 3075501
> View attachment 3075502
> View attachment 3075503
> View attachment 3075504
> View attachment 3075506
> View attachment 3075507




I love that snakeskin bag!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

magdalinka said:


> I had really great few days of thrifting.
> Vintage Finesse la model kerug (snake?) bag $10
> Orange Tory Rivas in my size (mint) $8
> YSL vintage bag $12
> Dior small silk scarf $1
> 14k gold and what looks like ivory earrings $2
> Sorrelli rhinestone necklace $5
> View attachment 3075497
> View attachment 3075500
> View attachment 3075501
> View attachment 3075502
> View attachment 3075503
> View attachment 3075504
> View attachment 3075506
> View attachment 3075507



Great finds! I want to see more of that YSL bag! 

On another note, any of you ladies ever feel this way?
I've been finding some great labels lately, e.g., vintage lanvin, jean paul gaiter. etc BUT the items either are just plain ugly or something I would never wear. I've been leaving more and more behind and feel really good about it! The hunt is still exciting but I think I need to scale back on quantity and focus on items I truly fall in love with ya know? I've been having anxiety lately about just owning too many things. Total middle class problems, but sometimes the quantity of **** in my house is just too much!


----------



## authenticplease

magdalinka said:


> I had really great few days of thrifting.
> Vintage Finesse la model kerug (snake?) bag $10
> Orange Tory Rivas in my size (mint) $8
> YSL vintage bag $12
> Dior small silk scarf $1
> 14k gold and what looks like ivory earrings $2
> Sorrelli rhinestone necklace $5
> View attachment 3075497
> View attachment 3075500
> View attachment 3075501
> View attachment 3075502
> View attachment 3075503
> View attachment 3075504
> View attachment 3075506
> View attachment 3075507




You have a great eye!  Love all of your finds

Your bag looks to be Karung Lizard. Beautiful & extremely well made.....enjoy!


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Sometimes when I see a vintage dress, I can't pass it up. I purchased this Scaasi dress today. It's a size 10 and it's going to the bay, but I fell in love with it because of the tiered pleats.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-07/20150720_201938_zpsxu73stsn.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Raven.....you are THE 'thrift whisperer'!  I always look forward to seeing your treasures......that Dior tote was amazing



LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more delicious deals...
> 
> Love Moschino top $5
> View attachment 3071498
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli silk top $20
> View attachment 3071499
> 
> View attachment 3071500
> 
> 
> Derek Lam top $20
> View attachment 3071501
> 
> 
> Akris jacket $20
> View attachment 3071502
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney dress $20
> View attachment 3071504
> 
> 
> Derek Lam dress $20
> View attachment 3071505




  you must have the most amazing wardrobe!!



Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869




What a sweet find!!


----------



## LisaK026

50¢ Score of the day. 18kt white gold with 13 tiny diamonds.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869


 
Very cute! I was not familiar with the brand, but it was interesting to read about how he moved to Paris after WWII & was credited with saving multiple small textile businesses by buying fabrics from them.



magdalinka said:


> I had really great few days of thrifting.
> Vintage Finesse la model kerug (snake?) bag $10
> Orange Tory Rivas in my size (mint) $8
> YSL vintage bag $12
> Dior small silk scarf $1
> 14k gold and what looks like ivory earrings $2
> Sorrelli rhinestone necklace $5
> View attachment 3075497
> View attachment 3075500
> View attachment 3075501
> View attachment 3075502
> View attachment 3075503
> View attachment 3075504
> View attachment 3075506
> View attachment 3075507


 
Wow, you have had awesome thrift luck! Love everything! Love the color block on the Dior scarf & so jealous of the Sorrelli necklace. I collect Sorrelli.



LisaK026 said:


> 50¢ Score of the day. 18kt white gold with 13 tiny diamonds.


 
Yowza! Seriously?!  Cannot beat finding real gold & diamonds!!!


----------



## authenticplease

LisaK026 said:


> 50¢ Score of the day. 18kt white gold with 13 tiny diamonds.



  major score!


----------



## jorton

How can you ladies tell if diamonds are real? Sounds like a silly question but jewellery is not something I'm well versed in. Do you chance it and then take it to a jewellery store to have it looked at or can you just tell?


----------



## LisaK026

jorton said:


> How can you ladies tell if diamonds are real? Sounds like a silly question but jewellery is not something I'm well versed in. Do you chance it and then take it to a jewellery store to have it looked at or can you just tell?


I can tell because I have a loupe and I know how to tell the difference, plus the fact  they are all individually set with four prongs for each stone. For 50¢ I would have taken a chance anyway, but I could look at the ring and tell it was good quality, pulled the loupe out and saw 18k. There was no other option.....


----------



## magdalinka

chowlover2 said:


> I love that snakeskin bag!





authenticplease said:


> You have a great eye!  Love all of your finds
> 
> Your bag looks to be Karung Lizard. Beautiful & extremely well made.....enjoy!





LuxeDeb said:


> Very cute! I was not familiar with the brand, but it was interesting to read about how he moved to Paris after WWII & was credited with saving multiple small textile businesses by buying fabrics from them.
> 
> Wow, you have had awesome thrift luck! Love everything! Love the color block on the Dior scarf & so jealous of the Sorrelli necklace. I collect Sorrelli.
> 
> 
> 
> Yowza! Seriously?!  Cannot beat finding real gold & diamonds!!!


Thanks ladies! I am in love with that bag too! Looks so Judith Leiber. It's missing 3 rhinestones and I am considering trying to replace them. 



LisaK026 said:


> 50¢ Score of the day. 18kt white gold with 13 tiny diamonds.


OMG!!! What a score! I need more. Where, how, HOW?


----------



## magdalinka

hannah.hewi. said:


> Great finds! I want to see more of that YSL bag!
> 
> On another note, any of you ladies ever feel this way?
> I've been finding some great labels lately, e.g., vintage lanvin, jean paul gaiter. etc BUT the items either are just plain ugly or something I would never wear. I've been leaving more and more behind and feel really good about it! The hunt is still exciting but I think I need to scale back on quantity and focus on items I truly fall in love with ya know? I've been having anxiety lately about just owning too many things. Total middle class problems, but sometimes the quantity of **** in my house is just too much!


Thank you!
I am the same way, I try to only get the stuff I or my family members will use/wear. It has to be worth the resale hassle for me to bother with that. I pass on lots of amazing things and just think that thrift karma will somehow help me find a better deal.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! What a score! I need more. Where, how, HOW?


You're so funny. Garage Sale this morning had 10 pieces of junk jewelry on a table and it caught my eye (my friend says I can walk into any thrift store and immediately zero in on the best thing in the store) It just looked out of place (and it looked gold to me). I just happened to have a loupe in my purse, and pulled it out. Saw 18k, turned around to the guy and said "how much is this?" and he said "all the jewelry is 50¢". They also had a cool vintage Gucci bag, but I don't do Gucci, and they wanted $40. They had some overpriced Coach fabric bags too. Jewelry was a way better deal.


----------



## LisaK026

hannah.hewi. said:


> Great finds! I want to see more of that YSL bag!
> 
> On another note, any of you ladies ever feel this way?
> I've been finding some great labels lately, e.g., vintage lanvin, jean paul gaiter. etc BUT the items either are just plain ugly or something I would never wear. I've been leaving more and more behind and feel really good about it! The hunt is still exciting but I think I need to scale back on quantity and focus on items I truly fall in love with ya know? I've been having anxiety lately about just owning too many things. Total middle class problems, but sometimes the quantity of **** in my house is just too much!


Haha, I've been thrifting for so long, if it's not 14K or Chanel, forget it. Just kidding. I  remember finding a pair of Chanel jeans at GW long ago, and leaving them, because they were so ugly . At least I could have bought them and cut the buttons off. Other than that, I always see ugly designer stuff and leave it. I have so much crap in my closet I don't even give it a second thought.


----------



## magdalinka

I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.


----------



## piosavsfan

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382



Wow it looks amazing!


----------



## Andy1612

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382



That is just amazing! I'm so impressed by your work!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382


Great job Magda!


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382


 
It looks gorgeous! What did you use on it?? I have a pair of Roger Vivier patent heels that could use some love like that!


----------



## emilu

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382




Very impressive! What type of paint did you use. Did you use a tutorial?


----------



## chocolagirl

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382


amazing


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382




Wow Magda! Great job, I had no idea you could dye patent leather!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382


 Wow! You should offer this as a service.  I am sure people would pay to have their handbags professionals restored. Very impressive.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382




Beautiful job Magda!


----------



## magdalinka

Thanks everybody! I actually used this blogger's method but with Tarrago's penetrating dye instead. 

http://frumptofabdesign.blogspot.com/2012/11/dye-patent-leather.html

A few points if anyone does decide to do it. 
#1 - make sure you wipe down the whole item with nail polish remover thoroughly. If you don't the paint may not take. 
#2 - tape the areas of the bag you don't want dyed. I didn't and the dye got on some of the inside leather lining. Don't bother covering the hardware, the paint comes off very easy with acetone/nail polish remover. 
#3 - don't freak out of the shine goes away with the first coat of paint, your last tedious step will be getting it back to shiny by polishing it vigorously with diluted acetone. 

Best of luck brave souls!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks! I've been thinking about doctoring up a bag for a while. Great tips and great job on your Chanel 



magdalinka said:


> Thanks everybody! I actually used this blogger's method but with Tarrago's penetrating dye instead.
> 
> http://frumptofabdesign.blogspot.com/2012/11/dye-patent-leather.html
> 
> A few points if anyone does decide to do it.
> #1 - make sure you wipe down the whole item with nail polish remover thoroughly. If you don't the paint may not take.
> #2 - tape the areas of the bag you don't want dyed. I didn't and the dye got on some of the inside leather lining. Don't bother covering the hardware, the paint comes off very easy with acetone/nail polish remover.
> #3 - don't freak out of the shine goes away with the first coat of paint, your last tedious step will be getting it back to shiny by polishing it vigorously with diluted acetone.
> 
> Best of luck brave souls!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is my latest Chanel score. I also got a pair of Chanel earrings, but they maybe more than you all think I should have paid!


Chanel Cardigan (a button literally popped off as I picked it up...I guess it was saying "Save me") $57












Gucci jackpot! 5 pair of pants; slim cut, mint condition, totally modern $5 each


----------



## thriftyandlux

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382




Beautiful job!!  I can't believe it's the same bag lol


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my latest Chanel score. I also got a pair of Chanel earrings, but they maybe more than you all think I should have paid!
> 
> 
> Chanel Cardigan (a button literally popped off as I picked it up...I guess it was saying "Save me") $57
> 
> View attachment 3078792
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci jackpot! 5 pair of pants; slim cut, mint condition, totally modern $5 each
> View attachment 3078795
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078796




Looove that cardigan! And holy moly $5 each?! Congrats on the Gucci jackpot! I need to move to wherever you are lol


----------



## Cc1213

I miss you guys! I have been in some crazy summer Latin classes, and have been unable to do a lot of thrifting/posting. I can't wait to read through the thread and she what tall have found, and I can't wait to get back to thrifting!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382


great job!!! this is awesome!


----------



## nerimanna

LisaK026 said:


> 50¢ Score of the day. 18kt white gold with 13 tiny diamonds.



congrats on the amazing find! happy for you!


----------



## nerimanna

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869



that's really pretty!


----------



## nerimanna

here's mine:

fendi espadrilles for $22 (retails 350 so still a deal!)


----------



## Tomsmom

nerimanna said:


> here's mine:
> 
> fendi espadrilles for $22 (retails 350 so still a deal!)





Great find and price!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Killing it as always 



LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my latest Chanel score. I also got a pair of Chanel earrings, but they maybe more than you all think I should have paid!
> 
> 
> Chanel Cardigan (a button literally popped off as I picked it up...I guess it was saying "Save me") $57
> 
> View attachment 3078792
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci jackpot! 5 pair of pants; slim cut, mint condition, totally modern $5 each
> View attachment 3078795
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078796



Score! They look super comfortable - enjoy!



nerimanna said:


> here's mine:
> 
> fendi espadrilles for $22 (retails 350 so still a deal!)


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> I miss you guys! I have been in some crazy summer Latin classes, and have been unable to do a lot of thrifting/posting. I can't wait to read through the thread and she what tall have found, and I can't wait to get back to thrifting!


Hey, CC! I've been busy and will only get more busy. I have posted a few times, but everyone has been on a roll. Anyway, glad you are back.


----------



## Jessica_TFD

I scored a pair of AGL flats yesterday....for $5! They are perfect minus some sole wear. 
Sadly they are 1.5 sizes too small for me and my feet aren't listening to my shrink request. I might give them to my mom since she's the only person I know that wears a 7.


I finally see what all the fuss is about with those shoes. I bet they would be amazingly comfortable.


----------



## nerimanna

and another one! found this at thrift store it's in new condition...

helmut lang blazer (retails somewhere around $600+ and got it at $6!)


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> I miss you guys! I have been in some crazy summer Latin classes, and have been unable to do a lot of thrifting/posting. I can't wait to read through the thread and she what tall have found, and I can't wait to get back to thrifting!



I wondered what you were up to!  Glad to see you post and I look forward to your finds


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ Did you post those 3 bags you got on CL on this thread? I looked and can't find them. Pretty sure all three are really old CHANEL.


----------



## LisaK026

Is JOODLZ still on this thread. That post was for her above.


----------



## rubysoma

magdalinka said:


> I am excited to share a patent leather Chanel DYI job. I was not sure I could pull this off and only did this as a last resort for this poor Chanel box bag. It was $65 on the bay and I look for projects like this, so it was perfect. I present to you a transformation. From ugly yellowish with black stains to shiny black patent restored to its old glory.
> View attachment 3077379
> View attachment 3077380
> 
> View attachment 3077381
> View attachment 3077382



Wow! That's an AMAZING job!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is my latest Chanel score. I also got a pair of Chanel earrings, but they maybe more than you all think I should have paid!
> 
> 
> Chanel Cardigan (a button literally popped off as I picked it up...I guess it was saying "Save me") $57
> 
> View attachment 3078792
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078793
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci jackpot! 5 pair of pants; slim cut, mint condition, totally modern $5 each
> View attachment 3078795
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078796


post the earrings! we'd love to see!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> here's mine:
> 
> fendi espadrilles for $22 (retails 350 so still a deal!)


 
What fantastic summer shoes! Comfy & chic!



nerimanna said:


> and another one! found this at thrift store it's in new condition...
> 
> helmut lang blazer (retails somewhere around $600+ and got it at $6!)


 
I love Helmut Lang! He does such modern staples. Great find!





LisaK026 said:


> JOODLZ Did you post those 3 bags you got on CL on this thread? I looked and can't find them. Pretty sure all three are really old CHANEL.


 
I'm sure she will be back. It has been such a tough year for her. I'm very excited for her to share the 3 Chanel bags, too. I won't spoil her find with any more details though 



nerimanna said:


> post the earrings! we'd love to see!


 
Ok, pics coming soon!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have had such good shopping luck! 

Dolce & Gabbana dress $5



Dolce & Gabbana tank $5



Just Cavalli top $5



Yigal Azrouel dress NWT (love the "directions") $20





Moschino Couture dress (so glad they add those extra hanging strings nowadays. This is heavy with the chain straps) $20




M Missoni sweater $20


----------



## Cc1213

Two Roberto Rodriguez shirts with tags still on for $9.99!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> I have had such good shopping luck!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $5
> View attachment 3082340
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana tank $5
> View attachment 3082345
> 
> 
> Just Cavalli top $5
> View attachment 3082348
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress NWT (love the "directions") $20
> View attachment 3082350
> View attachment 3082351
> View attachment 3082353
> 
> 
> Moschino Couture dress (so glad they add those extra hanging strings nowadays. This is heavy with the chain straps) $20
> View attachment 3082369
> View attachment 3082370
> 
> 
> M Missoni sweater $20
> View attachment 3082371


the dresses are amazing! great finds as usual


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3082849
> 
> View attachment 3082850
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082851
> 
> 
> Two Roberto Rodriguez shirts with tags still on for $9.99!


amazing price!!! beautiful and lovely draped blouses you got


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I have had such good shopping luck!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $5
> View attachment 3082340
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana tank $5
> View attachment 3082345
> 
> 
> Just Cavalli top $5
> View attachment 3082348
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress NWT (love the "directions") $20
> View attachment 3082350
> View attachment 3082351
> View attachment 3082353
> 
> 
> Moschino Couture dress (so glad they add those extra hanging strings nowadays. This is heavy with the chain straps) $20
> View attachment 3082369
> View attachment 3082370
> 
> 
> M Missoni sweater $20
> View attachment 3082371


Luxe, I bet you have a wonderful wardrobe. You always find such nice items.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3082849
> 
> View attachment 3082850
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082851
> 
> 
> Two Roberto Rodriguez shirts with tags still on for $9.99!


CC, so flowy, very pretty; great price!


----------



## Raven3766

Went to the $2 thrift yesterday..found a Cartier wallet, Commes des Garcon wallet (needs a little tlc), brown and black suede Manolos. I found a lot of things, I will post later.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150731_105918-1_zpsdl85cdwq.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## katdhoneybee

nerimanna said:


> and another one! found this at thrift store it's in new condition...
> 
> helmut lang blazer (retails somewhere around $600+ and got it at $6!)


Great find - love this blazer!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Love seeing all your bargains. This is a "Paris Lilli Ann San Francisco"  vintage outfit I picked up at a Estate sale for $5. As it fit me perfectly and are my colors, it makes it so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072869


Just getting caught up on this thread - I LOVE this find of yours! High quality vintage, can't beat it.


----------



## nerimanna

not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!

couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.

LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!
> 
> couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.
> 
> LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too



Gorgeous!!! Congrats, I would have snapped it up too. 



Raven3766 said:


> Went to the $2 thrift yesterday..found a Cartier wallet, Commes des Garcon wallet (needs a little tlc), brown and black suede Manolos. I found a lot of things, I will post later.
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20150731_105918-1_zpsdl85cdwq.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Pretty shoes and wallets Raven! Want to see more!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3082849
> 
> View attachment 3082850
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082851
> 
> 
> Two Roberto Rodriguez shirts with tags still on for $9.99!



I love Roberto Rodriguez. Those are great scores!



LuxeDeb said:


> I have had such good shopping luck!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $5
> View attachment 3082340
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana tank $5
> View attachment 3082345
> 
> 
> Just Cavalli top $5
> View attachment 3082348
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress NWT (love the "directions") $20
> View attachment 3082350
> View attachment 3082351
> View attachment 3082353
> 
> 
> Moschino Couture dress (so glad they add those extra hanging strings nowadays. This is heavy with the chain straps) $20
> View attachment 3082369
> View attachment 3082370
> 
> 
> M Missoni sweater $20
> View attachment 3082371




I adore that Azrouel dress, got to love the instructions . Yay for $5 scores!


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!
> 
> couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.
> 
> LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too



Gorgeous!!! Congrats, I would have snapped it up too. 



Raven3766 said:


> Went to the $2 thrift yesterday..found a Cartier wallet, Commes des Garcon wallet (needs a little tlc), brown and black suede Manolos. I found a lot of things, I will post later.
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20150731_105918-1_zpsdl85cdwq.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Pretty shoes and wallets Raven! Want to see more!



Cc1213 said:


> Two Roberto Rodriguez shirts with tags still on for $9.99!



I love Roberto Rodriguez. Those are great scores!



LuxeDeb said:


> I have had such good shopping luck!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $5
> View attachment 3082340
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana tank $5
> View attachment 3082345
> 
> 
> Just Cavalli top $5
> View attachment 3082348
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress NWT (love the "directions") $20
> 
> Moschino Couture dress (so glad they add those extra hanging strings nowadays. This is heavy with the chain straps) $20
> 
> M Missoni sweater $20
> View attachment 3082371




I adore that Azrouel dress, got to love the instructions . Yay for $5 scores!


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!
> 
> couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.
> 
> LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too



Gorgeous!!! Congrats, I would have snapped it up too. 



Raven3766 said:


> Went to the $2 thrift yesterday..found a Cartier wallet, Commes des Garcon wallet (needs a little tlc), brown and black suede Manolos. I found a lot of things, I will post later.
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20150731_105918-1_zpsdl85cdwq.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Pretty shoes and wallets Raven! Want to see more!



Cc1213 said:


> Two Roberto Rodriguez shirts with tags still on for $9.99!



I love Roberto Rodriguez. Those are great scores!



LuxeDeb said:


> I have had such good shopping luck!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana tank
> 
> Just Cavalli top $5
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress NWT (love the "directions") $20
> 
> Moschino Couture dress (so glad they add those extra hanging strings nowadays. This is heavy with the chain straps) $20
> 
> M Missoni sweater $20
> View attachment 3082371




I adore that Azrouel dress, got to love the instructions . Yay for $5 scores!


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!
> 
> couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.
> 
> LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too



Gorgeous!!! Congrats, I would have snapped it up too.   




Raven3766 said:


> Went to the $2 thrift yesterday..found a Cartier wallet, Commes des Garcon wallet (needs a little tlc), brown and black suede Manolos. I found a lot of things, I will post later.
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20150731_105918-1_zpsdl85cdwq.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Pretty shoes and wallets Raven! Want to see more!



Cc1213 said:


> Two Roberto Rodriguez shirts with tags still on for $9.99!



I love Roberto Rodriguez. Those are great scores!



LuxeDeb said:


> I have had such good shopping luck!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana dress $
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana tank
> 
> Just Cavalli top $5
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress NWT (love the "directions") $20
> 
> Moschino Couture dress (so glad they add those extra hanging strings nowadays. This is heavy with the chain straps) $20
> 
> M Missoni sweater $20
> View attachment 3082371




I adore that Azrouel dress, got to love the instructions . Yay for $5 scores!


----------



## magdalinka

I have had such great thrift luck lately. Thanks Thrift Gods. 
Brand new AGLs $12
Vintage hand carved Alexis Bittar earrings $1.50
14k gold Beverly Hills Gold earrings $4 (real gold can tarnish too, these looked like it was gold plating coming off)
Silk rope and mutano glass necklace with 14k gold findings $4. 
Tibi silk mod dress $7 like new, love the colors


----------



## LisaK026

nerimanna said:


> not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!
> 
> couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.
> 
> LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too


I love that bag! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!
> 
> couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.
> 
> LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too




What a stunning bag!


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!
> 
> couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.
> 
> LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too


Wow! How pretty, great deal!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> I have had such great thrift luck lately. Thanks Thrift Gods.
> Brand new AGLs $12
> Vintage hand carved Alexis Bittar earrings $1.50
> 14k gold Beverly Hills Gold earrings $4 (real gold can tarnish too, these looked like it was gold plating coming off)
> Silk rope and mutano glass necklace with 14k gold findings $4.
> Tibi silk mod dress $7 like new, love the colors
> 
> View attachment 3084304
> View attachment 3084306
> 
> View attachment 3084308
> 
> View attachment 3084311
> 
> View attachment 3084313
> 
> View attachment 3084316


Magda you are a jewelry magnet. I love Alexis Bittar!


----------



## nerimanna

chowlover2 said:


> What a stunning bag!


thank you for appreciating! i actually did not know this style before i came across this  i don't see it often here in tpf...


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Wow! How pretty, great deal!


thanks raven!  have a great day!


----------



## nerimanna

LisaK026 said:


> I love that bag!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


i actually was not aware of this style until i came across this bag  but having used it now, it's pretty functional and casual but i wish the python was placed somewhere else - but the handles. i'm afraid to wear out the handles!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> I have had such great thrift luck lately. Thanks Thrift Gods.
> Brand new AGLs $12
> Vintage hand carved Alexis Bittar earrings $1.50
> 14k gold Beverly Hills Gold earrings $4 (real gold can tarnish too, these looked like it was gold plating coming off)
> Silk rope and mutano glass necklace with 14k gold findings $4.
> Tibi silk mod dress $7 like new, love the colors
> 
> View attachment 3084304
> View attachment 3084306
> 
> View attachment 3084308
> 
> View attachment 3084311
> 
> View attachment 3084313
> 
> View attachment 3084316


thanks magda!  great to know someone shares the same sentiment! have a great day ahead!


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> i actually was not aware of this style until i came across this bag  but having used it now, it's pretty functional and casual but i wish the python was placed somewhere else - but the handles. i'm afraid to wear out the handles!




Check for a thread of care for exotic skins. Ladies there should be able to tell you what to use to protect them. I think Saphir has a product as well as Pecard.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Maybe wrap them in Twilly scarves to protect them. That would drive me nuts too. 



nerimanna said:


> i actually was not aware of this style until i came across this bag  but having used it now, it's pretty functional and casual but i wish the python was placed somewhere else - but the handles. i'm afraid to wear out the handles!


----------



## Leto

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Maybe wrap them in Twilly scarves to protect them. That would drive me nuts too.




I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Raven3766

I am posting more of my $2 finds. Casadei fur leather mules; Prada leather loafers and a Bottega Veneta tote. More to come....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150802_090816-1_zps1kynj0o0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Wow, you did good Raven3766!


----------



## cph706

From local consignment store!


----------



## Raven3766

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Wow, you did good Raven3766!


Thank you Cyndy!


----------



## lyssia817

My bag haul from the past week.
Vintage Coach-6.99
Kate Spade-9.99
Vintage Celine


----------



## lyssia817

Don't know why it posted twice.


----------



## sacko

nerimanna said:


> not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!
> 
> couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.
> 
> LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too


wow amazing!!! congrats!!... that is a find!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

nerimanna said:


> here's mine:
> 
> fendi espadrilles for $22 (retails 350 so still a deal!)



Cool!! I wish I had found those suckers, they're my size too! I thrifted a mini bucket bag about 15 years ago for 4.95, I love all things striped.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3082849
> 
> View attachment 3082850
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082851
> 
> 
> Two Roberto Rodriguez shirts with tags still on for $9.99!


 
So pretty and feminine!



Raven3766 said:


> Went to the $2 thrift yesterday..found a Cartier wallet, Commes des Garcon wallet (needs a little tlc), brown and black suede Manolos. I found a lot of things, I will post later.


 
Wow! Amazing finds! 



nerimanna said:


> not thrift but second-hand and i consider it a bargain!
> 
> couldn't pass this up... just got this a couple of days ago and was able to take it out today.
> 
> LV whisper PM monogrammed suede and python. retail price was $3,550, yoogi's selling a preloved one at $2000 and i got this for.... just $555 and in very good condition too


 
Lovely! I like how different it is compared to their typical bags. Yours is special!



magdalinka said:


> I have had such great thrift luck lately. Thanks Thrift Gods.
> Brand new AGLs $12
> Vintage hand carved Alexis Bittar earrings $1.50
> 14k gold Beverly Hills Gold earrings $4 (real gold can tarnish too, these looked like it was gold plating coming off)
> Silk rope and mutano glass necklace with 14k gold findings $4.
> Tibi silk mod dress $7 like new, love the colors
> 
> View attachment 3084304
> View attachment 3084306
> 
> View attachment 3084308
> 
> View attachment 3084311
> 
> View attachment 3084313
> 
> View attachment 3084316


 
You find such wonderful accessories!  Love your jewelry finds! My stores really analyze non-clothing, especially jewelry.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I am posting more of my $2 finds. Casadei fur leather mules; Prada leather loafers and a Bottega Veneta tote. More to come....


 
Wow again! Those Casadei mules are super fun!



cph706 said:


> View attachment 3086154
> 
> From local consignment store!


 
Very nice! You will get a lot of use out of those babies~



lyssia817 said:


> My bag haul from the past week.
> Vintage Coach-6.99
> Kate Spade-9.99
> Vintage Celine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086282
> View attachment 3086285


 
Fun bags!



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Cool!! I wish I had found those suckers, they're my size too! I thrifted a mini bucket bag about 15 years ago for 4.95, I love all things striped.


 
Classic! That could get anyone hooked on thrifting!


----------



## Peach08

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Cool!! I wish I had found those suckers, they're my size too! I thrifted a mini bucket bag about 15 years ago for 4.95, I love all things striped.




I have been obsessed with this bag for so long! You got it for a steal!


----------



## dgphoto

Thrifty purse finds from Savers!

LAMB tote $7.99



Authentic Fendi tote $5.99



Dooney 3-piece set $8.99


----------



## Wendyology

A beautiful Sonia Rykel thrift store find.  They knew it was special so they wanted $120, but my mom was able to go on Senior Citizens day and snag it for $60.


----------



## magdalinka

Judith Leiber belt $5


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Judith Leiber belt $5
> View attachment 3087620




Gorgeous!


----------



## emilu

dgphoto said:


> Thrifty purse finds from Savers!
> 
> LAMB tote $7.99
> View attachment 3087404
> 
> 
> Authentic Fendi tote $5.99
> View attachment 3087406
> 
> 
> Dooney 3-piece set $8.99
> View attachment 3087407




Wow! I'm not usually a dooney fan but what a cute set. And for that price I would have snatched it up too


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Judith Leiber belt $5
> View attachment 3087620


Magda, I love Judith Leiber; such a lovely belt.


----------



## Raven3766

Wendyology said:


> A beautiful Sonia Rykel thrift store find.  They knew it was special so they wanted $120, but my mom was able to go on Senior Citizens day and snag it for $60.


That is a sweet bag; the studs are marvelous and at such a great price.


----------



## Raven3766

Wendyology said:


> A beautiful Sonia Rykel thrift store find.  They knew it was special so they wanted $120, but my mom was able to go on Senior Citizens day and snag it for $60.


How can you purchase a Dooney and Bourke set for under $10? Go thrifting! Great finds!


----------



## Raven3766

Yesterday, I went out to one of my fav places and was about to leave empty handed until I spotted a vintage bag behind the counter. Of course out of curiosity I asked to see it. It was a vintage Bottega Veneta patent leather handbag with tortoise handle and closure. They wanted $80 and I pulled out the 50% handy dandy coupon! I got it $40, which is well above what I would ever spend; but, I had never seen a vintage Bottega like this one. How do you date the year of a Bottega?
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150804_081827-1_zpsefyimpde.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lulu212121

It has been a year since I've went to a thrift store. Last week I got this urge to go & I found brand new Neiman Marcus silk pajamas for $13!


----------



## Wendyology

Gorgeous finds everyone!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday, I went out to one of my fav places and was about to leave empty handed until I spotted a vintage bag behind the counter. Of course out of curiosity I asked to see it. It was a vintage Bottega Veneta patent leather handbag with tortoise handle and closure. They wanted $80 and I pulled out the 50% handy dandy coupon! I got it $40, which is well above what I would ever spend; but, I had never seen a vintage Bottega like this one. How do you date the year of a Bottega?
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150804_081827-1_zpsefyimpde.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Judith Leiber belt $5
> View attachment 3087620


WOW!!! Love that!


----------



## Raven3766

Thank you kat, I felt the same way when I found it.


----------



## LuxeDeb

dgphoto said:


> Thrifty purse finds from Savers!
> 
> LAMB tote $7.99
> View attachment 3087404
> 
> 
> Authentic Fendi tote $5.99
> View attachment 3087406
> 
> 
> Dooney 3-piece set $8.99
> View attachment 3087407


 
Great finds! Love it....the Fendi tote was less than the Lamb & the D&B.



Wendyology said:


> A beautiful Sonia Rykel thrift store find.  They knew it was special so they wanted $120, but my mom was able to go on Senior Citizens day and snag it for $60.


 
OMG I love that bag so much! I am watching a similar one somewhere. It just has to come down a bit more.......



magdalinka said:


> Judith Leiber belt $5
> View attachment 3087620


 
Beautiful! I love Leiber belts. I don't wear them very often, but they feel very special when I do. They are works of art, like her bags!



Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday, I went out to one of my fav places and was about to leave empty handed until I spotted a vintage bag behind the counter. Of course out of curiosity I asked to see it. It was a vintage Bottega Veneta patent leather handbag with tortoise handle and closure. They wanted $80 and I pulled out the 50% handy dandy coupon! I got it $40, which is well above what I would ever spend; but, I had never seen a vintage Bottega like this one. How do you date the year of a Bottega?
> http://


 

Yowza! That is a lovely bag! I have not seen one like that either. I could narrow it down somewhat from the tag & material inside, but the BV forum probably has better info on dating.


----------



## Raven3766

Yowza! That is a lovely bag! I have not seen one like that either. I could narrow it down somewhat from the tag & material inside, but the BV forum probably has better info on dating.[/QUOTE]


I took your advice and posted pics on the BV thread. I will let you know, thanks....


----------



## dgphoto

LuxeDeb said:


> Great finds! Love it....the Fendi tote was less than the Lamb & the D&B.



I know!! I figured it was fake and they probably did too but did a quick authentication check online while in the store and got enough info to convince me to buy it. Got it officially checked out and it is indeed authentic and in perfect condition! Keeping this bad baby, I do believe!!


----------



## dgphoto

Found this sweet little Kate Spade Tate shopper today at Savers for $6.99. It's in perfect condition. Might carry it a few times before I resell it. It's awfully cute!


----------



## summer2815

I bought a MJ single in nude on Ebay today (although it looks more like the camel color).  I am so beyond excited!  Came to $215!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday, I went out to one of my fav places and was about to leave empty handed until I spotted a vintage bag behind the counter. Of course out of curiosity I asked to see it. It was a vintage Bottega Veneta patent leather handbag with tortoise handle and closure. They wanted $80 and I pulled out the 50% handy dandy coupon! I got it $40, which is well above what I would ever spend; but, I had never seen a vintage Bottega like this one. How do you date the year of a Bottega?
> http://


Let's see inside, please.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Raven3766

I posted it on the BV thread. They said it is from the early 90's.


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you everyone for your kind words. 



dgphoto said:


> Thrifty purse finds from Savers!
> 
> LAMB tote $7.99
> View attachment 3087404
> 
> 
> Authentic Fendi tote $5.99
> View attachment 3087406
> 
> 
> Dooney 3-piece set $8.99
> View attachment 3087407


Nice tote haul! The Fendi one is quite a find. 


Wendyology said:


> A beautiful Sonia Rykel thrift store find.  They knew it was special so they wanted $120, but my mom was able to go on Senior Citizens day and snag it for $60.


Wow, pretty. Hate it when they know what they got 


Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday, I went out to one of my fav places and was about to leave empty handed until I spotted a vintage bag behind the counter. Of course out of curiosity I asked to see it. It was a vintage Bottega Veneta patent leather handbag with tortoise handle and closure. They wanted $80 and I pulled out the 50% handy dandy coupon! I got it $40, which is well above what I would ever spend; but, I had never seen a vintage Bottega like this one. How do you date the year of a Bottega?
> http://


Pretty Bottega Raven. I peeked at your pics, the tag looks like my older BV. 


dgphoto said:


> Found this sweet little Kate Spade Tate shopper today at Savers for $6.99. It's in perfect condition. Might carry it a few times before I resell it. It's awfully cute!
> View attachment 3089484


Very cute, like the bow.


----------



## Wendyology

Great finds everyone!  This thread has inspired me to thrift more, especially when I'm visiting my Mom.  My local stores in Los Angeles get so picked over.


----------



## Raven3766

Ok, so I went to my favorite thrift today and found this Mulberry for $2. Unfortunately, it has damage. I wanted to make this bag feel better,so I bought it. I am going to paint cherry blossoms or tree limbs. The interior is new, it just has damage to the top. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150806_202311-1_zpskhjkg7zp.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150806_202322_zps52kntlvp.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Ok, so I went to my favorite thrift today and found this Mulberry for $2. Unfortunately, it has damage. I wanted to make this bag feel better,so I bought it. I am going to paint cherry blossoms or tree limbs. The interior is new, it just has damage to the top.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150806_202311-1_zpskhjkg7zp.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150806_202322_zps52kntlvp.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Can't wait to see what you will do!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Can't wait to see what you will do!


Thanks, I started with conditioning the top so that the leather would be conditioned. After that sets in than I will locate my paint. I need a lot of luck....but it was only $2.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Ok, so I went to my favorite thrift today and found this Mulberry for $2. Unfortunately, it has damage. I wanted to make this bag feel better,so I bought it. I am going to paint cherry blossoms or tree limbs. The interior is new, it just has damage to the top.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Great score Raven! I wonder if Mulberry will repair this?


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Great score Raven! I wonder if Mulberry will repair this?




That's a great idea!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> That's a great idea!





magdalinka said:


> Great score Raven! I wonder if Mulberry will repair this?



Thanks ladies, I will check into it.


----------



## NordstromRack

Anybody from Boston, MA?  Does anybody have good places to thrift in the area?


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Wow, Raven3766, what could do that damage to the Mulberry? Maybe a dog chewing on it? I'm curious....


----------



## helstac

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks ladies, I will check into it.




Mulberry won't repair this as its a fake. It may not even be leather like most fakes but "pleather".(faux leather) which is why it's damaged so bad.
Sorry ladies.


----------



## Raven3766

helstac said:


> Mulberry won't repair this as its a fake. It may not even be leather like most fakes but "pleather".(faux leather) which is why it's damaged so bad.
> Sorry ladies.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I totally scored on this fab Dolce & Gabbana top! One of the straps had come unstitched on one side (easy fix). This is a really spendy piece. And a few more great deals, too~



Dolce & Gabbana corset top with silk overlay $5






Back of Dolce & Gabbana top. It has hook & eye closures down the back. Jil Sander slim cut pants $5 each






Diane Von Furstenberg silk top $5. TSE tee (NWT) $5






Viktor & Rolf pants $20






Missoni shawl $28


----------



## divantraining1

Last week was fun. 
Prada bag $20.00
Hunter boots $6.90
Frye boots $9.90
Hermes scarf $4.90
Botkier purse $8.90
Henri Bendel wristlet $2.90
Awesome finds. Great savings&#128522; &#128098;&#128092;&#128091;&#128097;&#128181;
Woooo hooo!!!


----------



## Raven3766

divantraining1 said:


> Last week was fun.
> Prada bag $20.00
> Hunter boots $6.90
> Frye boots $9.90
> Hermes scarf $4.90
> Botkier purse $8.90
> Henri Bendel wristlet $2.90
> Awesome finds. Great savings&#128522; &#128098;&#128092;&#128091;&#128097;&#128181;
> Woooo hooo!!!


Wow! You cleaned up...great buys!!!!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored on this fab Dolce & Gabbana top! One of the straps had come unstitched on one side (easy fix). This is a really spendy piece. And a few more great deals, too~
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana corset top with silk overlay $5
> 
> View attachment 3093959
> View attachment 3093960
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dolce & Gabbana top. It has hook & eye closures down the back. Jil Sander slim cut pants $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3093961
> View attachment 3093962
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk top $5. TSE tee (NWT) $5
> 
> View attachment 3093964
> View attachment 3093965
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor & Rolf pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3093966
> View attachment 3093967
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni shawl $28
> View attachment 3093969
> View attachment 3093970


That D&G is truly a beautiful piece. Your clothing finds are always amazing. 


divantraining1 said:


> Last week was fun.
> Prada bag $20.00
> Hunter boots $6.90
> Frye boots $9.90
> Hermes scarf $4.90
> Botkier purse $8.90
> Henri Bendel wristlet $2.90
> Awesome finds. Great savings&#128522; &#128098;&#128092;&#128091;&#128097;&#128181;
> Woooo hooo!!!


You scored big! Would love to see the Hermes scarf a bit better. It's an event here every time someone scores an H scarf.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> That D&G is truly a beautiful piece. Your clothing finds are always amazing.
> 
> You scored big! Would love to see the Hermes scarf a bit better. It's an event here every time someone scores an H scarf.


So true Magda, I would love to see the Hermes scarf as well.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing finds! I need to start finding new places because mine have not been too exciting of late...



divantraining1 said:


> Last week was fun.
> Prada bag $20.00
> Hunter boots $6.90
> Frye boots $9.90
> Hermes scarf $4.90
> Botkier purse $8.90
> Henri Bendel wristlet $2.90
> Awesome finds. Great savings&#128522; &#128098;&#128092;&#128091;&#128097;&#128181;
> Woooo hooo!!!





LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored on this fab Dolce & Gabbana top! One of the straps had come unstitched on one side (easy fix). This is a really spendy piece. And a few more great deals, too~
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana corset top with silk overlay $5
> 
> View attachment 3093959
> View attachment 3093960
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dolce & Gabbana top. It has hook & eye closures down the back. Jil Sander slim cut pants $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3093961
> View attachment 3093962
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk top $5. TSE tee (NWT) $5
> 
> View attachment 3093964
> View attachment 3093965
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor & Rolf pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3093966
> View attachment 3093967
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni shawl $28
> View attachment 3093969
> View attachment 3093970


----------



## bluejinx

divantraining1 said:


> Last week was fun.
> Prada bag $20.00
> Hunter boots $6.90
> Frye boots $9.90
> Hermes scarf $4.90
> Botkier purse $8.90
> Henri Bendel wristlet $2.90
> Awesome finds. Great savings&#128522; &#128098;&#128092;&#128091;&#128097;&#128181;
> Woooo hooo!!!



AMAZING! May I ask where you found these?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

bluejinx said:


> AMAZING! May I ask where you found these?




I realize that the question wasn't directed to me, and I hope she doesn't get angry, but probably 2nd Ave Thrift store or Amvets. I forget which one does it, but one of them always ends their pricing with a zero (e.g. $7.90)

*******************
My latest find at the Goodwill Outlet, you pay per pound. I paid $1.79.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-f...-floral-/151773763427?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Been getting a lot of brand new toys for my nieces and nephews there, too. I think I have spent $40 in toys worth $700 on the river.


----------



## bluejinx

2goodeyestoo said:


> I realize that the question wasn't directed to me, and I hope she doesn't get angry, but probably 2nd Ave Thrift store or Amvets. I forget which one does it, but one of them always ends their pricing with a zero (e.g. $7.90)
> 
> *******************
> My latest find at the Goodwill Outlet, you pay per pound. I paid $1.79.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-f...-floral-/151773763427?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Been getting a lot of brand new toys for my nieces and nephews there, too. I think I have spent $40 in toys worth $700 on the river.



What city would that be in? I really need to be doing more thrifting when travelling! Seems I only thrift at home (NYC and Winnipeg). Need to change that!


----------



## chocolagirl

I recently found a cute rebecca taylor dress and burberry london dress pants for $10 each! they both look unworn so happy


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored on this fab Dolce & Gabbana top! One of the straps had come unstitched on one side (easy fix). This is a really spendy piece. And a few more great deals, too~
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana corset top with silk overlay $5
> 
> View attachment 3093959
> View attachment 3093960
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dolce & Gabbana top. It has hook & eye closures down the back. Jil Sander slim cut pants $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3093961
> View attachment 3093962
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk top $5. TSE tee (NWT) $5
> 
> View attachment 3093964
> View attachment 3093965
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor & Rolf pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3093966
> View attachment 3093967
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni shawl $28
> View attachment 3093969
> View attachment 3093970


love the dolce top! and viktor&rolf pants


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored on this fab Dolce & Gabbana top! One of the straps had come unstitched on one side (easy fix). This is a really spendy piece. And a few more great deals, too~
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana corset top with silk overlay $5
> 
> View attachment 3093959
> View attachment 3093960
> 
> 
> 
> Back of Dolce & Gabbana top. It has hook & eye closures down the back. Jil Sander slim cut pants $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3093961
> View attachment 3093962
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk top $5. TSE tee (NWT) $5
> 
> View attachment 3093964
> View attachment 3093965
> 
> 
> 
> Viktor & Rolf pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3093966
> View attachment 3093967
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni shawl $28
> View attachment 3093969
> View attachment 3093970


again, great finds! that dolce gabbana is so romantic!


----------



## nerimanna

divantraining1 said:


> Last week was fun.
> Prada bag $20.00
> Hunter boots $6.90
> Frye boots $9.90
> Hermes scarf $4.90
> Botkier purse $8.90
> Henri Bendel wristlet $2.90
> Awesome finds. Great savings&#128522; &#128098;&#128092;&#128091;&#128097;&#128181;
> Woooo hooo!!!


that IS fun! amazing finds!


----------



## nerimanna

I'm excited to share my finds! I bought them from a local online seller that i always buy from. He does thrifting at Qatar (Middle East) and just sends the goods to our home country for his nephew to sell.

He prices very low because these are last season's goods or used-once items that are practically donated/given/thrown away by the rich there. 

I can't get over the LV Yayoi Kusama flats which was about $55 - this is Limited Edition and I've always wanted the bag (now I can say I have the shoes!) 

...and the Christian Louboutin's (Black Suede Lady Derby Ankle Boots) are $62, one size bigger than mine but since they are laced up I can just put extra insoles.

Lastly, LV Denim patchwork heels for $45 - I'm not a fan of the square toe shape but I can sell them at a better price on ebay if they won't look good on me.

All are in excellent condition and all three just a little over $160! It would have cost me a fortune otherwise If these were on ebay. 








These are seller's pictures since these babies are still on it's way to me  I'm so excited!


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> I'm excited to share my finds! I bought them from a local online seller that i always buy from. He does thrifting at Qatar (Middle East) and just sends the goods to our home country for his nephew to sell.
> 
> He prices very low because these are last season's goods or used-once items that are practically donated/given/thrown away by the rich there.
> 
> I can't get over the LV Yayoi Kusama flats which was about $55 - this is Limited Edition and I've always wanted the bag (now I can say I have the shoes!)
> 
> ...and the Christian Louboutin's (Black Suede Lady Derby Ankle Boots) are $62, one size bigger than mine but since they are laced up I can just put extra insoles.
> 
> Lastly, LV Denim patchwork heels for $45 - I'm not a fan of the square toe shape but I can sell them at a better price on ebay if they won't look good on me.
> 
> All are in excellent condition and all three just a little over $160! It would have cost me a fortune otherwise If these were on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are seller's pictures since these babies are still on it's way to me  I'm so excited!


Picking up jaw from floor... Those flats are gorgeous and can not believe the price. Lucky duck!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Picking up jaw from floor... Those flats are gorgeous and can not believe the price. Lucky duck!


thanks magda! wishing you lots of luck on your next shopping day


----------



## lyssia817

dgphoto said:


> Thrifty purse finds from Savers!
> 
> LAMB tote $7.99
> View attachment 3087404
> 
> 
> Authentic Fendi tote $5.99
> View attachment 3087406
> 
> 
> Dooney 3-piece set $8.99
> View attachment 3087407



I remember looking everywhere for that L.A.M.B tote years ago!  Such a great find!


----------



## JaNan16

Love, love, love those LV denim patchwork heels!!! The Dolce & Gabanna ultra feminine blouse too!

Great scores everyone!

I'm still on a shoe kick. I have found other things, but I just love finding great shoes.

Here's a beautiful pair of gold Manolo Blahnik Carolyne slingbacks.





These are Elisanero


----------



## Wendyology

Just stopping by to look at the finds, great job everyone!


----------



## authenticplease

Wow!  I'm loving all of the recent shoe finds


----------



## LuxeDeb

divantraining1 said:


> Last week was fun.
> Prada bag $20.00
> Hunter boots $6.90
> Frye boots $9.90
> Hermes scarf $4.90
> Botkier purse $8.90
> Henri Bendel wristlet $2.90
> Awesome finds. Great savings&#55357;&#56842; &#55357;&#56418;&#55357;&#56412;&#55357;&#56411;&#55357;&#56417;&#55357;&#56501;
> Woooo hooo!!!


 
Yowza! That is some great shopping. Are those Frye boots pink?  Now those are my kind of Frye boots!




chocolagirl said:


> I recently found a cute rebecca taylor dress and burberry london dress pants for $10 each! they both look unworn so happy


 
That Rebecca Taylor dress is adorable! She makes really pretty, feminine stuff. Great score on the Burberry pants! When you can find great classic designer pants at thrift prices they are a must 



nerimanna said:


> I'm excited to share my finds! I bought them from a local online seller that i always buy from. He does thrifting at Qatar (Middle East) and just sends the goods to our home country for his nephew to sell.
> 
> He prices very low because these are last season's goods or used-once items that are practically donated/given/thrown away by the rich there.
> 
> I can't get over the LV Yayoi Kusama flats which was about $55 - this is Limited Edition and I've always wanted the bag (now I can say I have the shoes!)
> 
> ...and the Christian Louboutin's (Black Suede Lady Derby Ankle Boots) are $62, one size bigger than mine but since they are laced up I can just put extra insoles.
> 
> Lastly, LV Denim patchwork heels for $45 - I'm not a fan of the square toe shape but I can sell them at a better price on ebay if they won't look good on me.
> 
> All are in excellent condition and all three just a little over $160! It would have cost me a fortune otherwise If these were on ebay.
> 
> These are seller's pictures since these babies are still on it's way to me  I'm so excited!


 
Holy moly! You have an awesome connection. All 3 are super, but what a score on the Loubs. I'm a high heel gal, so I'm totally digging the LVs, too!



JaNan16 said:


> Love, love, love those LV denim patchwork heels!!! The Dolce & Gabanna ultra feminine blouse too!
> 
> Great scores everyone!
> 
> I'm still on a shoe kick. I have found other things, but I just love finding great shoes.
> 
> Here's a beautiful pair of gold Manolo Blahnik Carolyne slingbacks.
> 
> These are Elisanero


 
Those Manolos are pretty! Gold is a staple color to me. Those Elisaneros are fun, very funky!


----------



## chocolagirl

JaNan16 said:


> Love, love, love those LV denim patchwork heels!!! The Dolce & Gabanna ultra feminine blouse too!
> 
> Great scores everyone!
> 
> I'm still on a shoe kick. I have found other things, but I just love finding great shoes.
> 
> Here's a beautiful pair of gold Manolo Blahnik Carolyne slingbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are Elisanero


such a lucky find! I have the carolyne..one of my favorite shoes


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

This is the cutest vintage handbag bought for $3 @ a Estate sale. I'm not a handbag person (sad how we buy things we don't us?) but I had to have it. It's a Lou Taylor made in Italy prob early 70s ish. Don't you love the fold down mirror?


----------



## LuxeDeb

Farmer Cyndy said:


> This is the cutest vintage handbag bought for $3 @ a Estate sale. I'm not a handbag person (sad how we buy things we don't us?) but I had to have it. It's a Lou Taylor made in Italy prob early 70s ish. Don't you love the fold down mirror?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098991




That is adorable! The mirror is super cute!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I finally found some fun non- clothing items . Don't worry I've got a mother load of clothing & shoes to share soon....including Chanel & Loubs!

I'm crazy about this $170 Jewelry-10 by Cynthia Chaung frog pin I got for $4

http://www.jewelry-10.com/collections/slithers-leapers












Missoni belt $5




Phillip Lim 3.1 belt $3




Toscanella Italy $50 coin pouch for $3



Fendi cosmetic bag $5


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> I finally found some fun non- clothing items . Don't worry I've got a mother load of clothing & shoes to share soon....including Chanel & Loubs!
> 
> I'm crazy about this $170 Jewelry-10 by Cynthia Chaung frog pin I got for $4
> 
> http://www.jewelry-10.com/collections/slithers-leapers
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099035
> 
> View attachment 3099036
> 
> View attachment 3099037
> 
> View attachment 3099038
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni belt $5
> View attachment 3099039
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim 3.1 belt $3
> View attachment 3099040
> 
> 
> 
> Toscanella Italy $50 coin pouch for $3
> View attachment 3099041
> 
> 
> Fendi cosmetic bag $5
> View attachment 3099042
> 
> View attachment 3099043


i love the belts!


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found Kate Spade shoes for $12,
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150815_180010_zps4dqvjzka.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...a Bally bag for $5
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175319-1_zps4kgl5zby.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
a Hermes Confidents des Coeurs pleated scarf for $1
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175047-1_zpswyiulw5b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...a Miu Miu belt for $2
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175220_zpsnwiklmhq.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I found a YSL reversible belt with 2 logo buckles NIB for $5
A Gucci black snakeskin chain belt for $16.90
A Gucci blue snakeskin belt for $12.90
And a pair of TB shoes for $12.99


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> I found a YSL reversible belt with 2 logo buckles NIB for $5
> A Gucci black snakeskin chain belt for $16.90
> A Gucci blue snakeskin belt for $12.90
> And a pair of TB shoes for $12.99


Great finds, love the blue belt and love love love the TB's.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found Kate Spade shoes for $12,
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150815_180010_zps4dqvjzka.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...a Bally bag for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175319-1_zps4kgl5zby.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> a Hermes Confidents des Coeurs pleated scarf for $1
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175047-1_zpswyiulw5b.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...a Miu Miu belt for $2
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175220_zpsnwiklmhq.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



The scarf is adorable.


----------



## nerimanna

2goodeyestoo said:


> I found a YSL reversible belt with 2 logo buckles NIB for $5
> A Gucci black snakeskin chain belt for $16.90
> A Gucci blue snakeskin belt for $12.90
> And a pair of TB shoes for $12.99


great job!


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found Kate Spade shoes for $12,
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150815_180010_zps4dqvjzka.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...a Bally bag for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175319-1_zps4kgl5zby.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> a Hermes Confidents des Coeurs pleated scarf for $1
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175047-1_zpswyiulw5b.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...a Miu Miu belt for $2
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175220_zpsnwiklmhq.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


very cute flats!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> The scarf is adorable.





nerimanna said:


> very cute flats!



Thanks the scarf isn't the usual Hermes find for me, but it's a Hermes what can I say...lol
The flats are going to come in handy for the holidays.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow - everyone has been thrifting all these super designer pieces. Insane!


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Oh my! Great deals. One wonders if the shops have no idea how much the items cost? Who would think a H scarf could be many hundreds of $$$$? I mean, a scarf? I love scarves, but yes, that H scarf isn't one I would choose-or even think- was a H scarf. I am a shoe lover too, and those are awesome!


----------



## chocolagirl

Wendyology said:


> A beautiful Sonia Rykel thrift store find.  They knew it was special so they wanted $120, but my mom was able to go on Senior Citizens day and snag it for $60.


cute! my friend has the same bag


----------



## Raven3766

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Oh my! Great deals. One wonders if the shops have no idea how much the items cost? Who would think a H scarf could be many hundreds of $$$$? I mean, a scarf? I love scarves, but yes, that H scarf isn't one I would choose-or even think- was a H scarf. I am a shoe lover too, and those are awesome!


It really isn't my type of H scarf. A matter of fact when I walked into the store, it was thrown to the floor. I thought I would pick it up to put it back and noticed how it felt. Then I looked at it and said it couldn't be real, but for $1 who cares. So I gave it a shot and it really is authentic.


----------



## strawberry_pai

My very first time posting here! I got this awesome Celine loafers for only $50!!! I bought it at Buffalo Exchange here in California 

Sorry for the bad pic quality


----------



## jamamcg

strawberry_pai said:


> My very first time posting here! I got this awesome Celine loafers for only $50!!! I bought it at Buffalo Exchange here in California
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic quality




Great find. Love celine. Very lucky you got it at a discount as well. Truly meant for you


----------



## strawberry_pai

I forgot to post that it was supposed to be $90 but I got it for half off so with the tax,  I got it for only $50!


----------



## Squids

Farmer Cyndy said:


> Oh my! Great deals. One wonders if the shops have no idea how much the items cost? Who would think a H scarf could be many hundreds of $$$$? I mean, a scarf? I love scarves, but yes, that H scarf isn't one I would choose-or even think- was a H scarf. I am a shoe lover too, and those are awesome!



In my experience, thrift stores always overlook the scarves.  I've found tons of designer scarves in great condition over the years and never paid more than $2 for any of them (multiple Givenchy, Versace, Oscar de la Renta, Lanvin, and 2 Hermes, plus a bunch of mid-level stuff, Bill Blass, Anne Klein etc).  Scarves are generally the first place I look while thrifting.

This weekend I found my 2nd Hermes scarf (pics to come).  I was moving some scarves out of the way to look at one at the back of the rack, and it fell on the floor.  I picked it up to put it back, noticed how it felt, took a better look at it and bought it!

I did have to pass over a pair of Ferragamo boots.  They were lovely but a full size too small and I won't suffer *that* much for fashion.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Oh yes, I would have bought it in a flash too. For a child, or a granny with a teddy bear sweatshirt it would be perfect!


----------



## misskris03

Squids said:


> In my experience, thrift stores always overlook the scarves.  I've found tons of designer scarves in great condition over the years and never paid more than $2 for any of them (multiple Givenchy, Versace, Oscar de la Renta, Lanvin, and 2 Hermes, plus a bunch of mid-level stuff, Bill Blass, Anne Klein etc).  Scarves are generally the first place I look while thrifting.
> 
> This weekend I found my 2nd Hermes scarf (pics to come).  I was moving some scarves out of the way to look at one at the back of the rack, and it fell on the floor.  I picked it up to put it back, noticed how it felt, took a better look at it and bought it!
> 
> I did have to pass over a pair of Ferragamo boots.  They were lovely but a full size too small and I won't suffer *that* much for fashion.




I wish my local thrift shops were as cavalier about nice scarves. I found a decent faberge scarf once but it's tough to find a silk scarf in the mix, much less a lanvin or a Hermes one


----------



## chocolagirl

misskris03 said:


> I wish my local thrift shops were as cavalier about nice scarves. I found a decent faberge scarf once but it's tough to find a silk scarf in the mix, much less a lanvin or a Hermes one


I wish my local thrift shop had nice scarves too!! I only see lots and lots of cheap polyester ones 
I'm just thinking, scarves have good resell value and they don't take up space so not a lot of people donate the nice ones...


----------



## chocolagirl

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found Kate Spade shoes for $12,
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150815_180010_zps4dqvjzka.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...a Bally bag for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175319-1_zps4kgl5zby.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> a Hermes Confidents des Coeurs pleated scarf for $1
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175047-1_zpswyiulw5b.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...a Miu Miu belt for $2
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150815_175220_zpsnwiklmhq.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


love all things teddybear


----------



## Raven3766

chocolagirl said:


> love all things teddybear


Thank you....


----------



## mahmudju

JOODLZ said:


> ...and just after I finished the family tree, I did a 3-Goodwill store blitz and bought more...yeah, it's looking a lot like hoarding, isn't it? At least I'm not shopping at the FP stores, right? Though none of these were super-cheapo's, they're all special to me:
> 1998 Willis bag in great condition - $29.99 minus $5 off phone coupon = $24.99
> 1997 Abbie bag also in great condition considering the color - $16.99
> 2004 Hamptons Signature Soft Stripe Demi WITH a picture frame key fob - $19.99
> 2004-ish Coach wristlet - $4.99 (got home and realized I already have one of these!)
> Coach dustbag - $3.99
> (I used a $5 off coupon for these 4...to lazy to calculate prices!)
> and a 1995 Kit bag - $14.99
> 
> Driving to Naples for Christmas with family and planning to thrift my way back home. Really excited as it's a more affluent are than where I live...my Google map is printed out and ready to go!


Fantastic


----------



## Squids

Here is the Hermes scarf I found this weekend.


----------



## Peach08

Squids said:


> Here is the Hermes scarf I found this weekend.




The color is beautiful!


----------



## dgphoto

Squids said:


> Here is the Hermes scarf I found this weekend.




Love this!


----------



## chocolagirl

Squids said:


> Here is the Hermes scarf I found this weekend.


pretty!


----------



## Raven3766

Squids said:


> Here is the Hermes scarf I found this weekend.


Sweet!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found Kate Spade shoes for $12,
> ...a Bally bag for $5
> a Hermes Confidents des Coeurs pleated scarf for $1
> ...a Miu Miu belt for $2



That Bally looks like it will make a great cross body! What a score on the belt & that scarf will make a super gift for a new mommy!



2goodeyestoo said:


> I found a YSL reversible belt with 2 logo buckles NIB for $5
> A Gucci black snakeskin chain belt for $16.90
> A Gucci blue snakeskin belt for $12.90
> And a pair of TB shoes for $12.99




OMG what a belt score! I'm crazy about the blue Gucci!! I want to see more pics of the reversible YSL 



strawberry_pai said:


> My very first time posting here! I got this awesome Celine loafers for only $50!!! I bought it at Buffalo Exchange here in California
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic quality




Congrats! 50% rack at BE....total score!



Squids said:


> Here is the Hermes scarf I found this weekend.




Pretty blue!


----------



## LuxeDeb

More goodies for moi!


Moschino jeans skirt $5







Diane Von Furstenberg dress $5





Kate Spade silk dress $5





Jean Paul Gaultier skirt suit (check out the fab buttons) $20









Gucci top $20


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Haven't found much lately but not trying too hard. Made a drop off then found this St John


----------



## PrincessDarbe

St John


----------



## nerimanna

strawberry_pai said:


> My very first time posting here! I got this awesome Celine loafers for only $50!!! I bought it at Buffalo Exchange here in California
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic quality


very nice and on-trend!


----------



## nerimanna

Squids said:


> Here is the Hermes scarf I found this weekend.


stunning!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found Kate Spade shoes for $12,
> http://
> 
> 
> ...a Bally bag for $5
> http://
> 
> 
> a Hermes Confidents des Coeurs pleated scarf for $1
> http://
> 
> 
> ...a Miu Miu belt for $2
> http://


Wow great score Raven! Love the belt and can not pass up a H scarf even of it's not your style. 


2goodeyestoo said:


> I found a YSL reversible belt with 2 logo buckles NIB for $5
> A Gucci black snakeskin chain belt for $16.90
> A Gucci blue snakeskin belt for $12.90
> And a pair of TB shoes for $12.99


Great scores!! Can't believe the YSL belt was so cheap.  


strawberry_pai said:


> My very first time posting here! I got this awesome Celine loafers for only $50!!! I bought it at Buffalo Exchange here in California
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic quality


Gorgeous flats! 



Squids said:


> Here is the Hermes scarf I found this weekend.


I love the color on this. Congratulations on an amazing find. 


LuxeDeb said:


> More goodies for moi!
> Moschino jeans skirt $5
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg dress $5
> 
> Kate Spade silk dress $5
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier skirt suit (check out the fab buttons) $20
> 
> Gucci top $20
> 
> View attachment 3102328


Such cool Moschino skirt, love it! And thanks for posting a pic of that awesome pin. I am not a pin or brooch person but those are just so adorable, it makes me want to wear one. Great find.


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Love that Jean Paul Gaultier skirt suit!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

Holy smokes it seems to be raining Hermes scarves!!!'


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Found this Hermes scarf this week.


----------



## chocolagirl

Purseonic Woman said:


> Found this Hermes scarf this week.


so pretty!! love butterflies


----------



## LuxeDeb

Purseonic Woman said:


> Found this Hermes scarf this week.




Gorgeous! I love butterflies & love the blue border!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have a new Hermes scarf to share, too! Mine has a twist though....someone had it custom made into a top. I love it! I bought it at a consignment shop during an end of season blow out (pics of my spree coming soon). I have always wanted to wear one of mine as a top, but didn't feel comfortable. This  has a lining sewn in, halter style, buttons up the back  $31.25
Hoping they got a nice twill or two out of the overage!

Hermes De Tout Coeur scarf top








Back of top






What the original looked like


----------



## Purseonic Woman

LuxeDeb said:


> I have a new Hermes scarf to share, too! Mine has a twist though....someone had it custom made into a top. I love it! I bought it at a consignment shop during an end of season blow out (pics of my spree coming soon). I have always wanted to wear one of mine as a top, but didn't feel comfortable. This  has a lining sewn in, halter style, buttons up the back  $35
> 
> Hermes De Tout Coeur scarf top
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104818
> 
> 
> Back of top
> View attachment 3104819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104820
> 
> 
> What the original looked like
> View attachment 3104821


That is a beautiful print!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

chocolagirl said:


> so pretty!! love butterflies


Oh, thank you. I am happy! Butterflies are lovely and I am partial to blue!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Purseonic Woman said:


> That is a beautiful print!


And the top looks so well done; the buttons and all. And again, that beautiful print!

Meant this for LuxeDeb!


----------



## Purseonic Woman

LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous! I love butterflies & love the blue border!


Thank you!


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> I have a new Hermes scarf to share, too! Mine has a twist though....someone had it custom made into a top. I love it! I bought it at a consignment shop during an end of season blow out (pics of my spree coming soon). I have always wanted to wear one of mine as a top, but didn't feel comfortable. This  has a lining sewn in, halter style, buttons up the back  $31.25
> Hoping they got a nice twill or two out of the overage!
> 
> Hermes De Tout Coeur scarf top
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104818
> 
> 
> Back of top
> View attachment 3104819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104820
> 
> 
> What the original looked like
> View attachment 3104821


lovely!


----------



## Raven3766

Purseonic Woman said:


> Found this Hermes scarf this week.


Oh so pretty...


----------



## heymom

PrincessDarbe said:


> St John



Love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## thriftyandlux

This has to be one of the best and most beautiful scores I've ever seen! Rock it! 





LuxeDeb said:


> I have a new Hermes scarf to share, too! Mine has a twist though....someone had it custom made into a top. I love it! I bought it at a consignment shop during an end of season blow out (pics of my spree coming soon). I have always wanted to wear one of mine as a top, but didn't feel comfortable. This  has a lining sewn in, halter style, buttons up the back  $31.25
> Hoping they got a nice twill or two out of the overage!
> 
> Hermes De Tout Coeur scarf top
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104818
> 
> 
> Back of top
> View attachment 3104819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104820
> 
> 
> What the original looked like
> View attachment 3104821


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You guys are killing me - I have never thrifted anything Hermes other than one tie in my 20+ years as a thrifter. And trust me, I look. 

Both gorgeous finds!





Purseonic Woman said:


> Found this Hermes scarf this week.





LuxeDeb said:


> I have a new Hermes scarf to share, too! Mine has a twist though....someone had it custom made into a top. I love it! I bought it at a consignment shop during an end of season blow out (pics of my spree coming soon). I have always wanted to wear one of mine as a top, but didn't feel comfortable. This  has a lining sewn in, halter style, buttons up the back  $31.25
> Hoping they got a nice twill or two out of the overage!
> 
> Hermes De Tout Coeur scarf top
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104818
> 
> 
> Back of top
> View attachment 3104819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104820
> 
> 
> What the original looked like
> View attachment 3104821


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> I have a new Hermes scarf to share, too! Mine has a twist though....someone had it custom made into a top. I love it! I bought it at a consignment shop during an end of season blow out (pics of my spree coming soon). I have always wanted to wear one of mine as a top, but didn't feel comfortable. This  has a lining sewn in, halter style, buttons up the back  $31.25
> Hoping they got a nice twill or two out of the overage!
> 
> Hermes De Tout Coeur scarf top
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104818
> 
> 
> Back of top
> View attachment 3104819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104820
> 
> 
> What the original looked like
> View attachment 3104821


WOW! I love it! Great find! This actually gives me an idea - i love scarves but they don't love me (I can't seem to find a way to wear it in a way it won't make me look old). So I will take it to my tailor and see if they can have it made into a top just like yours. Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## Cc1213

PrincessDarbe said:


> St John




Gorgeous - their evening line is very expensive!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Cc1213 said:


> Gorgeous - their evening line is very expensive!



Thanks!


----------



## Madame Fer

LuxeDeb said:


> I have a new Hermes scarf to share, too! Mine has a twist though....someone had it custom made into a top. I love it! I bought it at a consignment shop during an end of season blow out (pics of my spree coming soon). I have always wanted to wear one of mine as a top, but didn't feel comfortable. This  has a lining sewn in, halter style, buttons up the back  $31.25
> Hoping they got a nice twill or two out of the overage!
> 
> Hermes De Tout Coeur scarf top
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104818
> 
> 
> Back of top
> View attachment 3104819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104820
> 
> 
> What the original looked like
> View attachment 3104821




Oh my god! Tout de couer: all hearts, all from the heart or something like that. Love the idea of new life for that scarf !


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello! I have not posted for a while but have been following the thread. Nothing exiting in thrift stores lately, but I wanted to share my last find. It's Ballantyne cashmere cardigan.
Yarn feels amazing even so many years later.


----------



## chocolagirl

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello! I have not posted for a while but have been following the thread. Nothing exiting in thrift stores lately, but I wanted to share my last find. It's Ballantyne cashmere cardigan.
> Yarn feels amazing even so many years later.
> View attachment 3108586
> View attachment 3108587
> View attachment 3108588


that's quite a find! I've heard of their quality cashmere


----------



## chocolagirl

I just found my first silk Emilio Pucci top for $6
I was very surprised as it is hard to find high labels in Toronto


----------



## jamamcg

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello! I have not posted for a while but have been following the thread. Nothing exiting in thrift stores lately, but I wanted to share my last find. It's Ballantyne cashmere cardigan.
> Yarn feels amazing even so many years later.
> View attachment 3108586
> View attachment 3108587
> View attachment 3108588




That's Scottish craftsmanship for you [emoji6]


----------



## louisvuitton101

i had to pick up this little love for.... 3.98 [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## chocolagirl

louisvuitton101 said:


> i had to pick up this little love for.... 3.98 [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108667


nice color!


----------



## louisvuitton101

chocolagirl said:


> nice color!




It is extremely lovely isn't it?!?!?!


----------



## louisvuitton101

I completely forgot to post the ties I got today! 2 Armani's 1 Valentino and 2 YSL all for $15!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

louisvuitton101 said:


> View attachment 3108671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot to post the ties I got today! 2 Armani's 1 Valentino and 2 YSL all for $15!!!!




Love the wool YSL one and the valentino


----------



## Vintage Leather

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello! I have not posted for a while but have been following the thread. Nothing exiting in thrift stores lately, but I wanted to share my last find. It's Ballantyne cashmere cardigan.
> Yarn feels amazing even so many years later.
> View attachment 3108586
> View attachment 3108587
> View attachment 3108588



Bonnie Cashin Ballantyne Cashmere?!?


----------



## lemonhead130

louisvuitton101 said:


> i had to pick up this little love for.... 3.98 [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108667




WHAAAAAT?  That's a crazy price - lucky you!!!  Beautiful color, too!


----------



## lemonhead130

Found this Henri Bendel A List satchel on e-bay for $150!


----------



## Tuuli35

chocolagirl said:


> that's quite a find! I've heard of their quality cashmere



Yes. 
Based on Bonnie Cashin label I would guess it was made sometime between 1964-1968. I don't know how often it was worn but you can that it is very high quality yarn and still in amazing condition.



jamamcg said:


> That's Scottish craftsmanship for you [emoji6]



Yes 



Vintage Leather said:


> Bonnie Cashin Ballantyne Cashmere?!?



Yes, and it cost me 4.99


----------



## dgphoto

lemonhead130 said:


> Found this Henri Bendel A List satchel on e-bay for $150!




LOVE!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jamamcg

Today was the first day in over a month that I finally got to go thrifting. I have moved to London now, so the hunt is harder as more people know labels here still managed to find somethings. Will share once I photograph my finds.


----------



## jamamcg

Ok here are the first few things. Books. 




Arabian sands by Wilfred Thesiger 

And The Lost World by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle 
Both books £1 each.

And a antique one. From 1905 with a inscription from 1907. 





Victoria the Great 
Biography of Queen Victoria also £1.


----------



## jamamcg

Ok here is the remainder  ties. 

This one is not designer, but I just loved the jaquard also I love M.C. Escher £2 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And I love my Versace prints £2 found this one at the very bottom of a big box of ties. 





And this one was more expensive, but I just had to get it. 
Cartier £6.75


----------



## gattodiparigi

Lovely finds! I can't find stuff like this at such low prices here in Italy, I'm so envious


----------



## drifter

Such lovely Hermes finds!  By the way, I came across this article about Goodwill's new upscale boutiques http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-upscale-goodwill-20150820-story.html


----------



## chocolagirl

PrincessDarbe said:


> St John


pretty!


----------



## emilu

Added a large longchamp Le pliage bag to my existing rainbow for $27. The red one was also found second hand years ago. The yellow was a retail splurge a few months ago when it was on sale.


----------



## Peach08

Went thrifting this morning and scored on premium denim
Went in looking for a beach bag and some good reads for my trip in September.

Premium denim 5.99 each 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Found 2 beach bags 
Hudson Bay tote for 1.99 and Thursday Friday Birkin canvas 5.99



Juicy and Victoria secret 5.99 each
	

		
			
		

		
	




joie top for 5.99 and lululemon workout tank for 3.99


----------



## jamamcg

Peach08 said:


> Went thrifting this morning and scored on premium denim
> Went in looking for a beach bag and some good reads for my trip in September.
> 
> Premium denim 5.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112460
> 
> 
> Found 2 beach bags
> Hudson Bay tote for 1.99 and Thursday Friday Birkin canvas 5.99
> View attachment 3112462
> 
> 
> Juicy and Victoria secret 5.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112465
> 
> 
> joie top for 5.99 and lululemon workout tank for 3.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112466




Love the Hudson Bay bag.


----------



## Peach08

jamamcg said:


> Love the Hudson Bay bag.



thx! was going to pick one up at the department store the other day for 15$, luckily i didnt and found this one instead


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Just passing through. 

One picture, nine items, $67.

My first Rebecca Minkoff and Hayden Harnett handbags.

I got the Miu Miu shoes and the Givenchy handbag at the Goodwill outlet, where you pay per pound.

Three pairs of Manolo Blahnik shoes, a vintage Fendi bag and a Prada handbag.

One Misook jacket.

Sorry about the one picture, but I don't have time to take a lot of pictures and if I didn't take a least one picture (in school, plus work)  the mod may complain that nobody really knows what I am talking about. Plus, my pictures always come out so huge. Hope you understand.


----------



## chocolagirl

2goodeyestoo said:


> Just passing through.
> 
> One picture, nine items, $67.
> 
> My first Rebecca Minkoff and Hayden Harnett handbags.
> 
> I got the Miu Miu shoes and the Givenchy handbag at the Goodwill outlet, where you pay per pound.
> 
> Three pairs of Manolo Blahnik shoes, a vintage Fendi bag and a Prada handbag.
> 
> One Misook jacket.
> 
> Sorry about the one picture, but I don't have time to take a lot of pictures and if I didn't take a least one picture (in school, plus work)  the mod may complain that nobody really knows what I am talking about. Plus, my pictures always come out so huge. Hope you understand.


I think I have to move to Maryland


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Just passing through.
> 
> One picture, nine items, $67.
> 
> My first Rebecca Minkoff and Hayden Harnett handbags.
> 
> I got the Miu Miu shoes and the Givenchy handbag at the Goodwill outlet, where you pay per pound.
> 
> Three pairs of Manolo Blahnik shoes, a vintage Fendi bag and a Prada handbag.
> 
> One Misook jacket.
> 
> Sorry about the one picture, but I don't have time to take a lot of pictures and if I didn't take a least one picture (in school, plus work)  the mod may complain that nobody really knows what I am talking about. Plus, my pictures always come out so huge. Hope you understand.


Wow! What a haul! Great finds!


----------



## carlialissa

Just got back from 2 goodwills and a local church thrift shop. 

I found a fur collar for $8.00. I tested it and it's real...just not sure what animal the fur is from lol no tags....it was homemade 

A koret leather bag for $4.99. 

A jcrew cotton long sleeve dress for $6.99

A pierre balmain bag for $5.00. Not sure if it real lol idk how to tell.


----------



## magdalinka

louisvuitton101 said:


> i had to pick up this little love for.... 3.98 [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108667


Wow, great find. And great score on all the ties, too. 


Purseonic Woman said:


> Found this Hermes scarf this week.


Holy Smokes!! It is raining Hermes scarves!! I am going to go get mine then 


LuxeDeb said:


> I have a new Hermes scarf to share, too! Mine has a twist though....someone had it custom made into a top. I love it! I bought it at a consignment shop during an end of season blow out (pics of my spree coming soon). I have always wanted to wear one of mine as a top, but didn't feel comfortable. This  has a lining sewn in, halter style, buttons up the back  $31.25
> Hoping they got a nice twill or two out of the overage!
> 
> Hermes De Tout Coeur scarf top
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104817
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104818
> 
> 
> Back of top
> View attachment 3104819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104820
> 
> 
> What the original looked like
> View attachment 3104821


LuxDeb - all I can say is . I believe I am not the only one who must see a mod shot of this one. The best way to re-purpose such a beautiful piece. Congrats. 


lemonhead130 said:


> Found this Henri Bendel A List satchel on e-bay for $150!


Don't know much about Henry Bendel but the bag looks beautiful. 


Peach08 said:


> Went thrifting this morning and scored on premium denim
> Went in looking for a beach bag and some good reads for my trip in September.
> 
> Premium denim 5.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112460
> 
> 
> Found 2 beach bags
> Hudson Bay tote for 1.99 and Thursday Friday Birkin canvas 5.99
> View attachment 3112462
> 
> 
> Juicy and Victoria secret 5.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112465
> 
> 
> joie top for 5.99 and lululemon workout tank for 3.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112466


Love Joie! Especially their silk items.


----------



## magdalinka

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello! I have not posted for a while but have been following the thread. Nothing exiting in thrift stores lately, but I wanted to share my last find. It's Ballantyne cashmere cardigan.
> Yarn feels amazing even so many years later.
> View attachment 3108586
> View attachment 3108587
> View attachment 3108588


Nice score, I love the feel of vintage Scottish cashmere, no comparing to the "fast food" cashmere we have pouring in these days. 


chocolagirl said:


> I just found my first silk Emilio Pucci top for $6
> I was very surprised as it is hard to find high labels in Toronto


Gorgeous! COngrats. Sometimes the stores surprise you, you never know what might turn up. 


jamamcg said:


> Ok here are the first few things. Books.
> 
> View attachment 3109365
> 
> 
> Arabian sands by Wilfred Thesiger
> 
> And The Lost World by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
> Both books £1 each.
> 
> And a antique one. From 1905 with a inscription from 1907.
> 
> View attachment 3109369
> 
> View attachment 3109370
> 
> Victoria the Great
> Biography of Queen Victoria also £1.


How did they not see the year on that book? Love it all Jama, hope you thrift many lovely things now that you are in London. 


2goodeyestoo said:


> Just passing through.
> 
> One picture, nine items, $67.
> 
> My first Rebecca Minkoff and Hayden Harnett handbags.
> 
> I got the Miu Miu shoes and the Givenchy handbag at the Goodwill outlet, where you pay per pound.
> 
> Three pairs of Manolo Blahnik shoes, a vintage Fendi bag and a Prada handbag.
> 
> One Misook jacket.
> 
> Sorry about the one picture, but I don't have time to take a lot of pictures and if I didn't take a least one picture (in school, plus work)  the mod may complain that nobody really knows what I am talking about. Plus, my pictures always come out so huge. Hope you understand.


I will be filing an official complaint since I want to see all your goodies but can't. JK, lovely finds!


carlialissa said:


> Just got back from 2 goodwills and a local church thrift shop.
> 
> I found a fur collar for $8.00. I tested it and it's real...just not sure what animal the fur is from lol no tags....it was homemade
> 
> A koret leather bag for $4.99.
> 
> A jcrew cotton long sleeve dress for $6.99
> 
> A pierre balmain bag for $5.00. Not sure if it real lol idk how to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114651
> View attachment 3114652
> View attachment 3114653
> View attachment 3114654
> View attachment 3114655
> View attachment 3114656


Pretty sure your Balmain is real, great finds.


----------



## magdalinka

For anyone who loves Anthropologie but struggles to keep up with all the brands, a reference link for you! And don't forget, if the main tag is removed but the care tag has RN 66170 - it's also Anthropologie. 

http://www.shoujo-manga.org/labels/candaanthro.html


----------



## magdalinka

Found some great jewelry in the past 2 weeks. 
Anyone herd of Heidy Daus? I hadn't, until I found this necklace for $8 (retail approx $200)
14k gold cuff links $3
Robert Lee Morris brass and 925 pendant $4
14k gold and pearls bracelet $3
14k gold mismatched earrings $3


----------



## chocolagirl

magdalinka said:


> Found some great jewelry in the past 2 weeks.
> Anyone herd of Heidy Daus? I hadn't, until I found this necklace for $8 (retail approx $200)
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> Robert Lee Morris brass and 925 pendant $4
> 14k gold and pearls bracelet $3
> 14k gold mismatched earrings $3
> View attachment 3114839
> View attachment 3114840
> View attachment 3114841


the pearl bracelet is so pretty


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Found some great jewelry in the past 2 weeks.
> Anyone herd of Heidy Daus? I hadn't, until I found this necklace for $8 (retail approx $200)
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> Robert Lee Morris brass and 925 pendant $4
> 14k gold and pearls bracelet $3
> 14k gold mismatched earrings $3
> View attachment 3114839
> View attachment 3114840
> View attachment 3114841



Lovely finds as always.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

magdalinka said:


> Found some great jewelry in the past 2 weeks.
> Anyone herd of Heidy Daus? I hadn't, until I found this necklace for $8 (retail approx $200)
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> Robert Lee Morris brass and 925 pendant $4
> 14k gold and pearls bracelet $3
> 14k gold mismatched earrings $3
> View attachment 3114839
> View attachment 3114840
> View attachment 3114841




Heidi Daus is nice! I thinks Saks carries that brand. You go, thrift genius!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Found some great jewelry in the past 2 weeks.
> Anyone herd of Heidy Daus? I hadn't, until I found this necklace for $8 (retail approx $200)
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> Robert Lee Morris brass and 925 pendant $4
> 14k gold and pearls bracelet $3
> 14k gold mismatched earrings $3
> View attachment 3114839
> View attachment 3114840
> View attachment 3114841


You find great jewelry!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

chocolagirl said:


> the pearl bracelet is so pretty



Heidi Daus is on HSN


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Found some great jewelry in the past 2 weeks.
> Anyone herd of Heidy Daus? I hadn't, until I found this necklace for $8 (retail approx $200)
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> Robert Lee Morris brass and 925 pendant $4
> 14k gold and pearls bracelet $3
> 14k gold mismatched earrings $3
> View attachment 3114839
> View attachment 3114840
> View attachment 3114841


very pretty!


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Found some great jewelry in the past 2 weeks.
> Anyone herd of Heidy Daus? I hadn't, until I found this necklace for $8 (retail approx $200)
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> Robert Lee Morris brass and 925 pendant $4
> 14k gold and pearls bracelet $3
> 14k gold mismatched earrings $3
> View attachment 3114839
> View attachment 3114840
> View attachment 3114841




Beautiful jewelry finds [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Pinkiemom

chocolagirl said:


> I just found my first silk Emilio Pucci top for $6
> 
> I was very surprised as it is hard to find high labels in Toronto




Wow that's a score! I have been reading this thread but I never really post anything until now. I just admire all of the wonderful finds here. Anyway, where do you go thrifting in Toronto?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - very helpful 



magdalinka said:


> For anyone who loves Anthropologie but struggles to keep up with all the brands, a reference link for you! And don't forget, if the main tag is removed but the care tag has RN 66170 - it's also Anthropologie.
> 
> http://www.shoujo-manga.org/labels/candaanthro.html




Great haul - congrats!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Just passing through.
> 
> One picture, nine items, $67.
> 
> My first Rebecca Minkoff and Hayden Harnett handbags.
> 
> I got the Miu Miu shoes and the Givenchy handbag at the Goodwill outlet, where you pay per pound.
> 
> Three pairs of Manolo Blahnik shoes, a vintage Fendi bag and a Prada handbag.
> 
> One Misook jacket.
> 
> Sorry about the one picture, but I don't have time to take a lot of pictures and if I didn't take a least one picture (in school, plus work)  the mod may complain that nobody really knows what I am talking about. Plus, my pictures always come out so huge. Hope you understand.


----------



## chocolagirl

Pinkiemom said:


> Wow that's a score! I have been reading this thread but I never really post anything until now. I just admire all of the wonderful finds here. Anyway, where do you go thrifting in Toronto?


thanks I go to value village. The one on Eglinton x victoria park sometimes has designer labels. I've heard the mississauga one is good too but haven't gone there yet


----------



## mcb100

Here are my thrift/consignment store finds. Elizabeth and James red blouse, and James Jeans. (I don't know how many more skinny dark wash jeans a girl needs, but I seem to be acquiring them like crazy lately.) But regardless, they're nice pieces. I was excited to find the blouse.


----------



## LisaK026

carlialissa said:


> Just got back from 2 goodwills and a local church thrift shop.
> 
> I found a fur collar for $8.00. I tested it and it's real...just not sure what animal the fur is from lol no tags....it was homemade
> 
> A koret leather bag for $4.99.
> 
> A jcrew cotton long sleeve dress for $6.99
> 
> A pierre balmain bag for $5.00. Not sure if it real lol idk how to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114651
> View attachment 3114652
> View attachment 3114653
> View attachment 3114654
> View attachment 3114655
> View attachment 3114656


Is that other purse ostrich?


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Found some great jewelry in the past 2 weeks.
> Anyone herd of Heidy Daus? I hadn't, until I found this necklace for $8 (retail approx $200)
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> Robert Lee Morris brass and 925 pendant $4
> 14k gold and pearls bracelet $3
> 14k gold mismatched earrings $3
> View attachment 3114839
> View attachment 3114840
> View attachment 3114841


Scores! Cash those cuff links in.


----------



## carlialissa

LisaK026 said:


> Is that other purse ostrich?




I think so!  Inside the bag is a tag that says genuine leather. Not sure how to tell if it's authentic ostrich or not.


----------



## nerimanna

sharing my finds from today...

chanel motorcycle boots $40 
eley kishimoto dress $6 - paired it with my own belt (pardon the dirty mirror!)

it's my first eley kishimoto find. i've only heard of it and learned it's a British brand famous for their prints. love how they incorporated a zigzag wave (bottom part) in the pleated fabric!


----------



## jamamcg

nerimanna said:


> sharing my finds from today...
> 
> chanel motorcycle boots $40
> eley kishimoto dress $6 - paired it with my own belt (pardon the dirty mirror!)
> 
> it's my first eley kishimoto find. i've only heard of it and learned it's a British brand famous for their prints. love how they incorporated a zigzag wave (bottom part) in the pleated fabric!




Oh my. My mum would kill for those chanel boots.


----------



## chocolagirl

mcb100 said:


> Here are my thrift/consignment store finds. Elizabeth and James red blouse, and James Jeans. (I don't know how many more skinny dark wash jeans a girl needs, but I seem to be acquiring them like crazy lately.) But regardless, they're nice pieces. I was excited to find the blouse.


lovely blouse


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> Oh my. My mum would kill for those chanel boots.


hahaha oh yes, and the boots! you have a cool mom, i don't see much moms who rock the motorcycle boots


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> sharing my finds from today...
> 
> chanel motorcycle boots $40
> eley kishimoto dress $6 - paired it with my own belt (pardon the dirty mirror!)
> 
> it's my first eley kishimoto find. i've only heard of it and learned it's a British brand famous for their prints. love how they incorporated a zigzag wave (bottom part) in the pleated fabric!




Wowza on the boots! What a fantastic find. Were they thrift or consignment?


----------



## LuxeDeb

PrincessDarbe said:


> St John




Lovely! What an elegant piece!



Tuuli35 said:


> Hello! I have not posted for a while but have been following the thread. Nothing exiting in thrift stores lately, but I wanted to share my last find. It's Ballantyne cashmere cardigan.
> Yarn feels amazing even so many years later.
> View attachment 3108586
> View attachment 3108587
> View attachment 3108588




Very nice. Scottish cashmere is the best!



chocolagirl said:


> I just found my first silk Emilio Pucci top for $6
> 
> I was very surprised as it is hard to find high labels in Toronto




Love the Pucci...what a score!



louisvuitton101 said:


> View attachment 3108671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot to post the ties I got today! 2 Armani's 1 Valentino and 2 YSL all for $15!!!!




Gorgeous ties!



lemonhead130 said:


> Found this Henri Bendel A List satchel on e-bay for $150!




What a nice, roomy bag!



jamamcg said:


> Ok here are the first few things. Books.
> 
> View attachment 3109365
> 
> 
> Arabian sands by Wilfred Thesiger
> 
> And The Lost World by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
> Both books £1 each.
> 
> And a antique one. From 1905 with a inscription from 1907.
> 
> View attachment 3109369
> 
> View attachment 3109370
> 
> Victoria the Great
> Biography of Queen Victoria also £1.




You have got the most fabulous book collection going!



jamamcg said:


> Ok here is the remainder  ties.
> 
> This one is not designer, but I just loved the jaquard also I love M.C. Escher £2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109558
> 
> View attachment 3109559
> 
> 
> And I love my Versace prints £2 found this one at the very bottom of a big box of ties.
> View attachment 3109560
> 
> View attachment 3109561
> 
> 
> And this one was more expensive, but I just had to get it.
> Cartier £6.75
> View attachment 3109563
> 
> View attachment 3109564




All fab, but I just adore the Versace!


----------



## LuxeDeb

emilu said:


> Added a large longchamp Le pliage bag to my existing rainbow for $27. The red one was also found second hand years ago. The yellow was a retail splurge a few months ago when it was on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111971




Nice collection!



Peach08 said:


> Went thrifting this morning and scored on premium denim
> Went in looking for a beach bag and some good reads for my trip in September.
> 
> Premium denim 5.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112460
> 
> 
> Found 2 beach bags
> Hudson Bay tote for 1.99 and Thursday Friday Birkin canvas 5.99
> View attachment 3112462
> 
> 
> Juicy and Victoria secret 5.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112465
> 
> 
> joie top for 5.99 and lululemon workout tank for 3.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112466




Denim scores are the best! You know they will get good use!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Just passing through.
> 
> One picture, nine items, $67.
> 
> My first Rebecca Minkoff and Hayden Harnett handbags.
> 
> I got the Miu Miu shoes and the Givenchy handbag at the Goodwill outlet, where you pay per pound.
> 
> Three pairs of Manolo Blahnik shoes, a vintage Fendi bag and a Prada handbag.
> 
> One Misook jacket.
> 
> Sorry about the one picture, but I don't have time to take a lot of pictures and if I didn't take a least one picture (in school, plus work)  the mod may complain that nobody really knows what I am talking about. Plus, my pictures always come out so huge. Hope you understand.




What a great haul! MiuMiu and Givenchy at a pay per pound.....that's crazy!



carlialissa said:


> Just got back from 2 goodwills and a local church thrift shop.
> 
> I found a fur collar for $8.00. I tested it and it's real...just not sure what animal the fur is from lol no tags....it was homemade
> 
> A koret leather bag for $4.99.
> 
> A jcrew cotton long sleeve dress for $6.99
> 
> A pierre balmain bag for $5.00. Not sure if it real lol idk how to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114651
> View attachment 3114652
> View attachment 3114653
> View attachment 3114654
> View attachment 3114655
> View attachment 3114656




Fun pieces! Vintage Balmain bag looks good to me!



magdalinka said:


> Found some great jewelry in the past 2 weeks.
> Anyone herd of Heidy Daus? I hadn't, until I found this necklace for $8 (retail approx $200)
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> Robert Lee Morris brass and 925 pendant $4
> 14k gold and pearls bracelet $3
> 14k gold mismatched earrings $3
> View attachment 3114839
> View attachment 3114840
> View attachment 3114841




Such freakin amazing jewelry finds! Love the RLM pendant. Pretty Heidi Daus. Saks carries her stuff. Some of it is very elaborate.



mcb100 said:


> Here are my thrift/consignment store finds. Elizabeth and James red blouse, and James Jeans. (I don't know how many more skinny dark wash jeans a girl needs, but I seem to be acquiring them like crazy lately.) But regardless, they're nice pieces. I was excited to find the blouse.




Great fitting jeans and tops are always super scores!



nerimanna said:


> sharing my finds from today...
> 
> chanel motorcycle boots $40
> eley kishimoto dress $6 - paired it with my own belt (pardon the dirty mirror!)
> 
> it's my first eley kishimoto find. i've only heard of it and learned it's a British brand famous for their prints. love how they incorporated a zigzag wave (bottom part) in the pleated fabric!




Cute dress! That brand is new to me. Those Chanel boots totally rock!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Wowza on the boots! What a fantastic find. Were they thrift or consignment?


the boots are from an online seller i regularly buy from - but they get it thrift from the Middle East!


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> sharing my finds from today...
> 
> chanel motorcycle boots $40
> eley kishimoto dress $6 - paired it with my own belt (pardon the dirty mirror!)
> 
> it's my first eley kishimoto find. i've only heard of it and learned it's a British brand famous for their prints. love how they incorporated a zigzag wave (bottom part) in the pleated fabric!


Those boots are totally awesome!!!


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> sharing my finds from today...
> 
> chanel motorcycle boots $40
> eley kishimoto dress $6 - paired it with my own belt (pardon the dirty mirror!)
> 
> it's my first eley kishimoto find. i've only heard of it and learned it's a British brand famous for their prints. love how they incorporated a zigzag wave (bottom part) in the pleated fabric!


Huge score on the boots! And the dress looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## gattodiparigi

nerimanna said:


> the boots are from an online seller i regularly buy from - but they get it thrift from the Middle East!



I love those boots, they're awesome!  Is this seller on ebay or something?


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ok, my lovelies, here is the beginning of my end if season sales. Scored multiple pieces of Chanel this time (more pics coming soon)!



Chanel dress $75










Carolina Herrera dress (has a built in bustier so it looks amazing on) $39






Kenzo top $7






Sonia Rykiel Domino bag with lime Swarovski crystals $45






Rochas polka-dot twill pumps $50


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my lovelies, here is the beginning of my end if season sales. Scored multiple pieces of Chanel this time (more pics coming soon)!
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress $75
> 
> View attachment 3119722
> 
> View attachment 3119725
> 
> View attachment 3119729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress (has a built in bustier so it looks amazing on) $39
> 
> View attachment 3119731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenzo top $7
> 
> View attachment 3119735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Rykiel Domino bag with lime Swarovski crystals $45
> 
> View attachment 3119738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochas polka-dot twill pumps $50
> 
> View attachment 3119741
> 
> View attachment 3119743
> 
> View attachment 3119744


wow love the Carolina Herrera dress! so romantic~


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That Herrera dress is amazing! And I just got those Rochas heels in plaid for 90% off at Century21 and they are crazy  



LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my lovelies, here is the beginning of my end if season sales. Scored multiple pieces of Chanel this time (more pics coming soon)!
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress $75
> 
> View attachment 3119722
> 
> View attachment 3119725
> 
> View attachment 3119729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress (has a built in bustier so it looks amazing on) $39
> 
> View attachment 3119731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenzo top $7
> 
> View attachment 3119735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Rykiel Domino bag with lime Swarovski crystals $45
> 
> View attachment 3119738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochas polka-dot twill pumps $50
> 
> View attachment 3119741
> 
> View attachment 3119743
> 
> View attachment 3119744



Chanel boots for $40 is insane - and I love that dress. Congrats 



nerimanna said:


> sharing my finds from today...
> 
> chanel motorcycle boots $40
> eley kishimoto dress $6 - paired it with my own belt (pardon the dirty mirror!)
> 
> it's my first eley kishimoto find. i've only heard of it and learned it's a British brand famous for their prints. love how they incorporated a zigzag wave (bottom part) in the pleated fabric!


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my lovelies, here is the beginning of my end if season sales. Scored multiple pieces of Chanel this time (more pics coming soon)!
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress $75
> 
> View attachment 3119722
> 
> View attachment 3119725
> 
> View attachment 3119729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress (has a built in bustier so it looks amazing on) $39
> 
> View attachment 3119731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenzo top $7
> 
> View attachment 3119735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Rykiel Domino bag with lime Swarovski crystals $45
> 
> View attachment 3119738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochas polka-dot twill pumps $50
> 
> View attachment 3119741
> 
> View attachment 3119743
> 
> View attachment 3119744




Love the rochas heels and the Carolina Herrera


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my lovelies, here is the beginning of my end if season sales. Scored multiple pieces of Chanel this time (more pics coming soon)!
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress $75
> 
> View attachment 3119722
> 
> View attachment 3119725
> 
> View attachment 3119729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress (has a built in bustier so it looks amazing on) $39
> 
> View attachment 3119731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenzo top $7
> 
> View attachment 3119735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Rykiel Domino bag with lime Swarovski crystals $45
> 
> View attachment 3119738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochas polka-dot twill pumps $50
> 
> View attachment 3119741
> 
> View attachment 3119743
> 
> View attachment 3119744


lovely finds!


----------



## nerimanna

gattodiparigi said:


> I love those boots, they're awesome!  Is this seller on ebay or something?


thank you so much!  they sell locally here in the Philippines though


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Huge score on the boots! And the dress looks gorgeous on you.


thank you!


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Those boots are totally awesome!!!


thanks so much raven!


----------



## Michelle1x

Can anyone recommend any good second hand shops in SF?  There are many consignment shops here but they are almost as costly as going to the rack or off 5th.  I don't like to pay much for used- I want to get the same bargains you are getting here!  

I did see a Malene Birger jacket at the Goodwill on Fillmore once.  And the other well known thrift shop here (Out of the Closet) had nothing the time I went.  TIA!


----------



## Raven3766

Haven't shared in a while, so I found vintage Gucci Pour Homme shaving cream and cologne; still in the box, never used. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150906_161737-1_zpsk6znilas.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Bianca Maria Caselli jeans with Swarovski crystals, $10
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150906_163740_zps96krofp0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Bonnie Cashin for Meyers shoulder bag/clutch for $2
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150906_173039-1_zpsjeru4fak.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Burberry belt - $2
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/20150830_172949_zpsgbmswzpp.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## emilu

Hope folks were able to take advantage of Labor Day sales. Everything was half off at my salvos.  Someone I managed to spend $50!! Eep but came home with a big bag of stuff. (goes in the opposite direction of my konmari decluttering goal but I think I have picked up some happiness sparking finds). 

A few of my favorites below 


gucci red button down. Love the cuff button. $5



	

		
			
		

		
	
 north face fuzzy  fleece. $5


----------



## emilu

Chunky brooks brothers sweater $3.50
Leifsdottir shirt $2
Sparrow skirt $3


----------



## LexielLoveee

Well everything was on sale at goodwill today not much. To buy and to many people shopping but I did find this Chanel makeup bag and This looks new blush jcrew coat all for 9.89 not designer but still works


----------



## Siso

Recently found this hermes herbag at my local thrift. Quite beat up but it was half price of the listed $4.


----------



## gattodiparigi

emilu said:


> View attachment 3121177
> 
> Chunky brooks brothers sweater $3.50
> Leifsdottir shirt $2
> Sparrow skirt $3



Love that sweater! I should stop reading this thread, I'm going to get an ulcer because I'm SO envious of all the great finds I see


----------



## LexielLoveee

fox coat found at thrift shop: going to try to cut it up into a vest any advice would be appreciated! For 30.00 worth a try


----------



## chocolagirl

LexielLoveee said:


> Well everything was on sale at goodwill today not much. To buy and to many people shopping but I did find this Chanel makeup bag and This looks new blush jcrew coat all for 9.89 not designer but still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121324


nice color coat! I've been looking for a camel color one too


----------



## glamourous1098

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3122176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox coat found at thrift shop: going to try to cut it up into a vest any advice would be appreciated! For 30.00 worth a try



I'd recommend taking it to a professional - they usually have experience restyling vintage furs.


----------



## Trekkie

Siso said:


> Recently found this hermes herbag at my local thrift. Quite beat up but it was half price of the listed $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121600



 OMG where did you thrift that from?!?! Amazing find, hermes for $2!!!!


----------



## Siso

Trekkie said:


> OMG where did you thrift that from?!?! Amazing find, hermes for $2!!!!




I live in latin america where we get large shipments of used american goods (sold by the container load). It is the closest thing we have to thrift shopping but with the added excitement/challenge of not knowing where anything comes from.


----------



## Trekkie

Siso said:


> I live in latin america where we get large shipments of used american goods (sold by the container load). It is the closest thing we have to thrift shopping but with the added excitement/challenge of not knowing where anything comes from.



That sounds like its a lot of fun!


----------



## Raven3766

Siso said:


> Recently found this hermes herbag at my local thrift. Quite beat up but it was half price of the listed $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121600


Great find! Easy restoration, you would be surprised. There is a restoration thread for Hermes.


----------



## thriftyandlux

nerimanna said:


> sharing my finds from today...
> 
> chanel motorcycle boots $40
> eley kishimoto dress $6 - paired it with my own belt (pardon the dirty mirror!)
> 
> it's my first eley kishimoto find. i've only heard of it and learned it's a British brand famous for their prints. love how they incorporated a zigzag wave (bottom part) in the pleated fabric!



Those boots are gorgeous! Such an incredible find, and that dress looks like it was made for you!



LuxeDeb said:


> Ok, my lovelies, here is the beginning of my end if season sales. Scored multiple pieces of Chanel this time (more pics coming soon)!
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress $75
> 
> View attachment 3119722
> 
> View attachment 3119725
> 
> View attachment 3119729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Herrera dress (has a built in bustier so it looks amazing on) $39
> 
> View attachment 3119731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenzo top $7
> 
> View attachment 3119735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Rykiel Domino bag with lime Swarovski crystals $45
> 
> View attachment 3119738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rochas polka-dot twill pumps $50
> 
> View attachment 3119741
> 
> View attachment 3119743
> 
> View attachment 3119744



Looove that Carolina Herrera dress! 



Siso said:


> Recently found this hermes herbag at my local thrift. Quite beat up but it was half price of the listed $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121600



Score! Regardless of the condition you really can't beat that price


----------



## thriftyandlux

Some of my most recent finds!

Wolford 'Lugano' shirt, $2.95 @ GW

Vintage Moschino leather bag (I think 1980s), $12 @ GW - it was in super rough shape when I found it but it cleaned up well with some black leather shoe cream

James Perse maxi dress, $18 @ Plato's Closet

Community Organic Cotton cropped moto jacket (Aritzia brand), $9.99 @ VV, retailed $225


----------



## glasskey

Siso said:


> I live in latin america where we get large shipments of used american goods (sold by the container load). It is the closest thing we have to thrift shopping but with the added excitement/challenge of not knowing where anything comes from.


I don't know why but this made me laugh. That sounds like fun, and what a great score!!


----------



## nerimanna

Siso said:


> Recently found this hermes herbag at my local thrift. Quite beat up but it was half price of the listed $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121600


you can totally restore that!  color/dye job on the leather and you can get artsy and have the canvas painted over with design.


----------



## nerimanna

serenaa.lu said:


> Some of my most recent finds!
> 
> Wolford 'Lugano' shirt, $2.95 @ GW
> 
> Vintage Moschino leather bag (I think 1980s), $12 @ GW - it was in super rough shape when I found it but it cleaned up well with some black leather shoe cream
> 
> James Perse maxi dress, $18 @ Plato's Closet
> 
> Community Organic Cotton cropped moto jacket (Aritzia brand), $9.99 @ VV, retailed $225


nice finds! you look great!


----------



## nerimanna

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3122176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox coat found at thrift shop: going to try to cut it up into a vest any advice would be appreciated! For 30.00 worth a try


yowza! that looks and i'm sure, feels luxurious!


----------



## nerimanna

LexielLoveee said:


> Well everything was on sale at goodwill today not much. To buy and to many people shopping but I did find this Chanel makeup bag and This looks new blush jcrew coat all for 9.89 not designer but still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121324


love the coat! it actually looks designer


----------



## jamamcg

So it finally happened. I was naughty today, but I'm so glad I did what I did hahahah 

I was running a work errand( I had to go to the printers and get some images printed off. As it was such a nice day I decided to walk to the next tube stop instead of going to the nearest one. I was walking past a Oxfam(thrift) store and saw it was still open for 30mins. Decided to go in and browse the books for any old ones sadly nothing as I was about to leave I decided to have a quick look through the men's section it was quite busy so I couldn't look through the clothes properly. First item I pick up is a red corduroy shirt. Look at the label. It's Burberry. I think cool, but I don't need it. As it was busy I decided to move to another rail. And this was the first item I picked up from the rail. 





I honestly couldn't believe it. And it was reasonably priced( for london standards) £24.99.


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> So it finally happened. I was naughty today, but I'm so glad I did what I did hahahah
> 
> I was running a work errand( I had to go to the printers and get some images printed off. As it was such a nice day I decided to walk to the next tube stop instead of going to the nearest one. I was walking past a Oxfam(thrift) store and saw it was still open for 30mins. Decided to go in and browse the books for any old ones sadly nothing as I was about to leave I decided to have a quick look through the men's section it was quite busy so I couldn't look through the clothes properly. First item I pick up is a red corduroy shirt. Look at the label. It's Burberry. I think cool, but I don't need it. As it was busy I decided to move to another rail. And this was the first item I picked up from the rail.
> View attachment 3124025
> 
> View attachment 3124026
> 
> 
> I honestly couldn't believe it. And it was reasonably priced( for london standards) £24.99.




It was just waiting for you !!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Hey ladies, Haven't posted in a while, and this is the stuff I want to show ya! Found these items over the last four weeks or so. Sorry this post will be very picture heavy!

DVF wrap dress, black, rayon, the style is just so flattering! I've always wanted this as a staple item but just never pulled the trigger





BV raffia woven bag. ended up costing only $3.75 as it was part of the 4 items for $15 package I got one day.







awesome $1.99 vintage sunnies. not designer, (brand is visual scene..?) but they look just like the dior so reals I've been coveting





All together 





Lanvin t shirt


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Equipment silk shirt with really cool white on white snakeskin design, was $5.99. looks brand new




And finally 

















The chanel suit cost me $3.75 as it was one of the four items I bought for $15 from the salvation army during a sale. I had paid for it and the manager walked past this till, she looked so mad, oh well! I'm not sure how to wear it, but for that price who would pass it up!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> So it finally happened. I was naughty today, but I'm so glad I did what I did hahahah
> 
> I was running a work errand( I had to go to the printers and get some images printed off. As it was such a nice day I decided to walk to the next tube stop instead of going to the nearest one. I was walking past a Oxfam(thrift) store and saw it was still open for 30mins. Decided to go in and browse the books for any old ones sadly nothing as I was about to leave I decided to have a quick look through the men's section it was quite busy so I couldn't look through the clothes properly. First item I pick up is a red corduroy shirt. Look at the label. It's Burberry. I think cool, but I don't need it. As it was busy I decided to move to another rail. And this was the first item I picked up from the rail.
> View attachment 3124025
> 
> View attachment 3124026
> 
> 
> I honestly couldn't believe it. And it was reasonably priced( for london standards) £24.99.


I always say, "What for you is for you". When people are rushing, pushing and snatching, I take my time. You see if it is meant for me, I will have it. That Alexander McQueen was meant just for you, congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey ladies, Haven't posted in a while, and this is the stuff I want to show ya! Found these items over the last four weeks or so. Sorry this post will be very picture heavy!
> 
> DVF wrap dress, black, rayon, the style is just so flattering! I've always wanted this as a staple item but just never pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BV raffia woven bag. ended up costing only $3.75 as it was part of the 4 items for $15 package I got one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome $1.99 vintage sunnies. not designer, (brand is visual scene..?) but they look just like the dior so reals I've been coveting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin t shirt


I"m in love with the Lanvin!


----------



## Raven3766

hannah.hewi. said:


> Equipment silk shirt with really cool white on white snakeskin design, was $5.99. looks brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chanel suit cost me $3.75 as it was one of the four items I bought for $15 from the salvation army during a sale. I had paid for it and the manager walked past this till, she looked so mad, oh well! I'm not sure how to wear it, but for that price who would pass it up!


OMG! What a deal on your Chanel, it's so totally classic!


----------



## heymom

Wow, Chanel suit, Hermes bag, fox coat and so much more! Congrats on all the fabulous finds&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chocolagirl

hannah.hewi. said:


> Equipment silk shirt with really cool white on white snakeskin design, was $5.99. looks brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chanel suit cost me $3.75 as it was one of the four items I bought for $15 from the salvation army during a sale. I had paid for it and the manager walked past this till, she looked so mad, oh well! I'm not sure how to wear it, but for that price who would pass it up!


love the equipment blouse


----------



## Vintage Leather

hannah.hewi. said:


> Equipment silk shirt with really cool white on white snakeskin design, was $5.99. looks brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chanel suit cost me $3.75 as it was one of the four items I bought for $15 from the salvation army during a sale. I had paid for it and the manager walked past this till, she looked so mad, oh well! I'm not sure how to wear it, but for that price who would pass it up!



I'll admit, I've gotten in the habit of hiding the labels of any nice items I'm picking up.  "Oh, yes, it's a pretty white suit - I've been looking for something for church" while hovering over the buttons and folding it just so that no one can look to close.  I like keeping my Thrift Stores happy. And not looking to close!!

The Chanel is amazing. Ok, the whole shopping cart is - but the Chanel really does stand out.  You can wear it as is - or wear the jacket alone with a red dress or bright blue dress, or wear it with jeans and a white t, or...

There is a whole thread in the Wardrobe section on how to wear your Chanel Jacket/suit.  Good place for inspiration.

Congratulations on a fabulous find!


----------



## thriftyandlux

hannah.hewi. said:


> Equipment silk shirt with really cool white on white snakeskin design, was $5.99. looks brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chanel suit cost me $3.75 as it was one of the four items I bought for $15 from the salvation army during a sale. I had paid for it and the manager walked past this till, she looked so mad, oh well! I'm not sure how to wear it, but for that price who would pass it up!



Holy moly! You nailed it! So many amazing finds and crazy deals, you look amazing!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

serenaa.lu said:


> Holy moly! You nailed it! So many amazing finds and crazy deals, you look amazing!



Thank you so much ladies, so glad to have found thrift kindred spirits!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

serenaa.lu said:


> Vintage Moschino leather bag (I think 1980s), $12 @ GW - it was in super rough shape when I found it but it cleaned up well with some black leather shoe cream




love the bag!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

LuxeDeb said:


> Chanel dress $75
> 
> View attachment 3119722
> 
> View attachment 3119725
> 
> View attachment 3119729



your dress is on nastygal for sale for meeegggaaabucks right now!
http://www.nastygal.com/vintage-chanel-clothes/vintage-chanel-bordeaux-sundress


----------



## Tomsmom

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey ladies, Haven't posted in a while, and this is the stuff I want to show ya! Found these items over the last four weeks or so. Sorry this post will be very picture heavy!
> 
> DVF wrap dress, black, rayon, the style is just so flattering! I've always wanted this as a staple item but just never pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BV raffia woven bag. ended up costing only $3.75 as it was part of the 4 items for $15 package I got one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome $1.99 vintage sunnies. not designer, (brand is visual scene..?) but they look just like the dior so reals I've been coveting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin t shirt



Love, love the DVF on you!  And holy cow Chanel!!!  You did awesome!


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, I spent too much! I paid $100. It's a Tiffany & Co. onyx and sterling necklace. I do love it!:
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150911_201147-1_zps3w4vs3f8.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I spent too much! I paid $100. It's a Tiffany & Co. onyx and sterling necklace. I do love it!:
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150911_201147-1_zps3w4vs3f8.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Raven that is stunning !  You did not pay too much IMO anyway .


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Raven that is stunning !  You did not pay too much IMO anyway .


Thanks Tomsmom, I meant in Raven cost. I usually hate going over $10 for anything; I'm quite frugal when it comes to thrifting. I couldn't leave it, it was such a great price for over $10. Well, thanks...I just typed  a lot of confusing thoughts. :lolots:


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom, I meant in Raven cost. I usually hate going over $10 for anything; I'm quite frugal when it comes to thrifting. I couldn't leave it, it was such a great price for over $10. Well, thanks...I just typed  a lot of confusing thoughts. :lolots:




I completely understand, I'm very frugal as well when it comes to thrifting but sometimes there is something special that comes along ...


----------



## JaNan16

You guys are killing it! 

I agree that Alexander McQueen shirt was sitting there with Jama's name all over it! The Chanel suit OMG! I would be wearing just the jacket all the time with EVERYTHING!  And that Tiffany necklace, just WOW! No, not too much Raven! I am a huge tight wad, but we all have to splurge occasionally, right?

Here's a nice find I think, Ferragamo boots! The leather is glove soft. I've been finding a lot of Ferragamo flats lately and Stuart Weitzman heels. I'll post when I get shots of them.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Haven't shared in a while, so I found vintage Gucci Pour Homme shaving cream and cologne; still in the box, never used.
> 
> Bianca Maria Caselli jeans with Swarovski crystals, $10
> 
> Bonnie Cashin for Meyers shoulder bag/clutch for $2
> 
> Burberry belt - $2




Fun stuff! That Gucci men's set is going to make a great gift.



emilu said:


> Hope folks were able to take advantage of Labor Day sales. Everything was half off at my salvos.  Someone I managed to spend $50!! Eep but came home with a big bag of stuff. (goes in the opposite direction of my konmari decluttering goal but I think I have picked up some happiness sparking finds).
> 
> A few of my favorites below
> 
> View attachment 3121171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gucci red button down. Love the cuff button. $5
> 
> View attachment 3121172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> north face fuzzy  fleece. $5




Great deal on the Gucci! I love the colors in the skirt!



LexielLoveee said:


> Well everything was on sale at goodwill today not much. To buy and to many people shopping but I did find this Chanel makeup bag and This looks new blush jcrew coat all for 9.89 not designer but still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121324




Great deal on such a nice, classic coat and who could pass up a Chanel makeup bag?!



Siso said:


> Recently found this hermes herbag at my local thrift. Quite beat up but it was half price of the listed $4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121600




Yowza! That is amazing! Cannot wait to see pics once she has been rehabbed 



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3122176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox coat found at thrift shop: going to try to cut it up into a vest any advice would be appreciated! For 30.00 worth a try




Beautiful coat! I'm the last person to ask for advice even though I have lots of fur. I tried to dye one of my fox fur coats myself as part of a Cruella de Ville Halloween costume years ago....and it did NOT go well!



serenaa.lu said:


> Some of my most recent finds!
> 
> 
> 
> Wolford 'Lugano' shirt, $2.95 @ GW
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Moschino leather bag (I think 1980s), $12 @ GW - it was in super rough shape when I found it but it cleaned up well with some black leather shoe cream
> 
> 
> 
> James Perse maxi dress, $18 @ Plato's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> Community Organic Cotton cropped moto jacket (Aritzia brand), $9.99 @ VV, retailed $225




Love me some Moschino! Wolford tees are awesome....especially when you can get these $100 tees on the cheap!


----------



## glasskey

> Post removed by mods


yeah Etsy is a mess these days . It's awesome if you can find a good dealer of vintage stuff, or a really skilled artisan/craftsman, but a lot of the site is sellers from China peddling cheap mass-produced crap marketed as "handmade" or horrible fakes. I don't think they have an authenticity guarantee, so definitely caveat emptor.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> So it finally happened. I was naughty today, but I'm so glad I did what I did hahahah
> 
> I was running a work errand( I had to go to the printers and get some images printed off. As it was such a nice day I decided to walk to the next tube stop instead of going to the nearest one. I was walking past a Oxfam(thrift) store and saw it was still open for 30mins. Decided to go in and browse the books for any old ones sadly nothing as I was about to leave I decided to have a quick look through the men's section it was quite busy so I couldn't look through the clothes properly. First item I pick up is a red corduroy shirt. Look at the label. It's Burberry. I think cool, but I don't need it. As it was busy I decided to move to another rail. And this was the first item I picked up from the rail.
> View attachment 3124025
> 
> View attachment 3124026
> 
> 
> I honestly couldn't believe it. And it was reasonably priced( for london standards) £24.99.




Great find! You can sniff out McQueen a mile away, honey!



hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey ladies, Haven't posted in a while, and this is the stuff I want to show ya! Found these items over the last four weeks or so. Sorry this post will be very picture heavy!
> 
> DVF wrap dress, black, rayon, the style is just so flattering! I've always wanted this as a staple item but just never pulled the trigger
> 
> BV raffia woven bag. ended up costing only $3.75 as it was part of the 4 items for $15 package I got one day.
> 
> awesome $1.99 vintage sunnies. not designer, (brand is visual scene..?) but they look just like the dior so reals I've been coveting
> 
> 
> Lanvin t shirt




Loooove the Lanvin tee!!! Great deals. Welcome to the DVF dress club. Now you're going to want a bunch of them. They're so comfortable & so flattering. You look fab!



hannah.hewi. said:


> Equipment silk shirt with really cool white on white snakeskin design, was $5.99. looks brand new
> 
> 
> And finally
> 
> 
> The chanel suit cost me $3.75 as it was one of the four items I bought for $15 from the salvation army during a sale. I had paid for it and the manager walked past this till, she looked so mad, oh well! I'm not sure how to wear it, but for that price who would pass it up!




Holy Chanel! That is freakin amazing and gorgeous! $3.75... I think I just fainted. Thrifting dreams do come true!! You will probably get more use out of it with the pieces broken up. The jacket with jeans and the skirt with a top or sweater.



hannah.hewi. said:


> your dress is on nastygal for sale for meeegggaaabucks right now!
> 
> http://www.nastygal.com/vintage-chanel-clothes/vintage-chanel-bordeaux-sundress




Wow! A fraction of original retail, but still pricey at over 1k. Mine is almost maxi length. I love the mini dress version!



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I spent too much! I paid $100. It's a Tiffany & Co. onyx and sterling necklace. I do love it!:




It's gorgeous! High for thrifting, but you have to know when something is really special and worth it. And all the money you save get super deals under $10 hopefully allows for the occasional splurge on something really fabulous!



JaNan16 said:


> You guys are killing it!
> 
> I agree that Alexander McQueen shirt was sitting there with Jama's name all over it! The Chanel suit OMG! I would be wearing just the jacket all the time with EVERYTHING!  And that Tiffany necklace, just WOW! No, not too much Raven! I am a huge tight wad, but we all have to splurge occasionally, right?
> 
> Here's a nice find I think, Ferragamo boots! The leather is glove soft. I've been finding a lot of Ferragamo flats lately and Stuart Weitzman heels. I'll post when I get shots of them.




Soo cute! Great find!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I spent too much! I paid $100. It's a Tiffany & Co. onyx and sterling necklace. I do love it!:
> http://


Probably not too much $$$$$
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Raven3766

JaNan16 said:


> You guys are killing it!
> 
> I agree that Alexander McQueen shirt was sitting there with Jama's name all over it! The Chanel suit OMG! I would be wearing just the jacket all the time with EVERYTHING!  And that Tiffany necklace, just WOW! No, not too much Raven! I am a huge tight wad, but we all have to splurge occasionally, right?
> 
> Here's a nice find I think, Ferragamo boots! The leather is glove soft. I've been finding a lot of Ferragamo flats lately and Stuart Weitzman heels. I'll post when I get shots of them.


Those boots are sweet, stylish and just in time. It will be cold before you know it.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Probably not too much $$$$$
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Whoa baby! I didn't think to research, I've been so busy working and tired. I guess I made a pretty good buy. I just thought I would buy something special for myself, I didn't know it was that special. Thanks LisaK


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing. Amazing. Amazing. Blown away by everyone's finds this week! 



hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey ladies, Haven't posted in a while, and this is the stuff I want to show ya! Found these items over the last four weeks or so. Sorry this post will be very picture heavy!
> 
> awesome $1.99 vintage sunnies. not designer, (brand is visual scene..?) but they look just like the dior so reals I've been coveting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin t shirt



The chanel suit cost me $3.75 as it was one of the four items I bought for $15 from the salvation army during a sale. I had paid for it and the manager walked past this till, she looked so mad, oh well! I'm not sure how to wear it, but for that price who would pass it up![/QUOTE]



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I spent too much! I paid $100. It's a Tiffany & Co. onyx and sterling necklace. I do love it!:
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150911_201147-1_zps3w4vs3f8.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]





JaNan16 said:


> You guys are killing it!
> 
> Here's a nice find I think, Ferragamo boots! The leather is glove soft. I've been finding a lot of Ferragamo flats lately and Stuart Weitzman heels. I'll post when I get shots of them.


----------



## nerimanna

hannah.hewi. said:


> Equipment silk shirt with really cool white on white snakeskin design, was $5.99. looks brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chanel suit cost me $3.75 as it was one of the four items I bought for $15 from the salvation army during a sale. I had paid for it and the manager walked past this till, she looked so mad, oh well! I'm not sure how to wear it, but for that price who would pass it up!


love love love the chanel! suits you beautifully!


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I spent too much! I paid $100. It's a Tiffany & Co. onyx and sterling necklace. I do love it!:
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150911_201147-1_zps3w4vs3f8.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


it's worth the price!


----------



## Raven3766

Cartier Handbag for $4.99...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150913_093819-1_zpsuacspgii.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> So it finally happened. I was naughty today, but I'm so glad I did what I did hahahah
> 
> I was running a work errand( I had to go to the printers and get some images printed off. As it was such a nice day I decided to walk to the next tube stop instead of going to the nearest one. I was walking past a Oxfam(thrift) store and saw it was still open for 30mins. Decided to go in and browse the books for any old ones sadly nothing as I was about to leave I decided to have a quick look through the men's section it was quite busy so I couldn't look through the clothes properly. First item I pick up is a red corduroy shirt. Look at the label. It's Burberry. I think cool, but I don't need it. As it was busy I decided to move to another rail. And this was the first item I picked up from
> 
> I honestly couldn't believe it. And it was reasonably priced( for london standards) £24.99.



Yay!! Your first thrift McQueen. Very nice. 



hannah.hewi. said:


> Equipment silk shirt with really cool white on white snakeskin design, was $5.99. looks brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chanel suit cost me $3.75 as it was one of the four items I bought for $15 from the salvation army during a sale. I had paid for it and the manager walked past this till, she looked so mad, oh well! I'm not sure how to wear it, but for that price who would pass it up!



Super find!!! Congrats on this beauty. Hope you can find nice casual ways to wear it. 



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I spent too much! I paid $100. It's a Tiffany & Co. onyx and sterling necklace. I do love it!:
> You guys are killing it!
> 
> I agree that Alexander McQueen shirt was sitting there with Jama's name all over it! The Chanel suit OMG! I would be wearing just the jacket all the time with EVERYTHING!  And that Tiffany necklace, just WOW! No, not too much Raven! I am a huge tight wad, but we all have to splurge occasionally, right?
> 
> Here's a nice find I think, Ferragamo boots! The leather is glove soft. I've been finding a lot of Ferragamo flats lately and Stuart Weitzman heels. I'll post when I get shots i1140.photobucket.com/albums/n580/JaNan16/JaNan16060/20150808%20029_zpsmg0k7v8h.jpg[/IMG][/.jpg[/IMG]




Nice boots!! Winters are coming..


Raven3766 said:


> Cartier Handbag for $4.99...
> [raven3766/20150913_093819-1_zpsuacspgii.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/URL]




You are killing me raven! Gorgeous bag. I wonder what the tag looks like. Is it Must De Cartier?


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Yay!! Your first thrift McQueen. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Super find!!! Congrats on this beauty. Hope you can find nice casual ways to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Raven!!! Glad you got it esp knowing you only paid about 8-9% of retail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice boots!! Winters are coming..
> 
> 
> 
> You are killing me raven! Gorgeous bag. I wonder what the tag looks like. Is it Must De Cartier?


No, it just says Cartier Paris,but I looked under the leather area. It has a ELJC Made in France under the zipper area, it has the Cartier pull and Cartier written on the hardware. It also has red stones on either side of the toggle....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150913_094052_zpskvxdd2k8.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I spent too much! I paid $100. It's a Tiffany & Co. onyx and sterling necklace. I do love it!:
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150911_201147-1_zps3w4vs3f8.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Wow! Great piece, great price.


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Cartier Handbag for $4.99...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150913_093819-1_zpsuacspgii.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


very classy and minimalist. love the toggle and red stones. and in great condition, what an excellent find!


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> very classy and minimalist. love the toggle and red stones. and in great condition, what an excellent find!


Thanks Nerimanna, I wish I knew the date of the handbag. I will do research when I get time.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Nerimanna, I wish I knew the date of the handbag. I will do research when I get time.




I saw a woman the other day carrying a very chic red bag it was very minimalist so I was thinking it could be celine or valentino and as I walked past her I spotted that it said Cartier on it in gold stamp. So yours might not be that old. 

Hers looked like this.


----------



## beautyfullday

jamamcg said:


> So it finally happened. I was naughty today, but I'm so glad I did what I did hahahah
> 
> I was running a work errand( I had to go to the printers and get some images printed off. As it was such a nice day I decided to walk to the next tube stop instead of going to the nearest one. I was walking past a Oxfam(thrift) store and saw it was still open for 30mins. Decided to go in and browse the books for any old ones sadly nothing as I was about to leave I decided to have a quick look through the men's section it was quite busy so I couldn't look through the clothes properly. First item I pick up is a red corduroy shirt. Look at the label. It's Burberry. I think cool, but I don't need it. As it was busy I decided to move to another rail. And this was the first item I picked up from the rail.
> View attachment 3124025
> 
> View attachment 3124026
> 
> 
> I honestly couldn't believe it. And it was reasonably priced( for london standards) £24.99.


 


this is a pretty shirt


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Hey! I haven't posted in this forum for such a long time.... Real life and lack of shopping has been the culprit. I popped into my local Goodwill today and found what I believe are a pair of Fendi blue patent leather loafers, for $4.49. I bought them because I thought they were cute regardless if they were Fendi, and the style's good for fall... 












I kind of wanted to make sure my instincts were right, that these are authentic. I saw a couple of images online showing this style is Fendi, but I couldn't find out how old they are, or what the name of the shoe is. The logo on the bottom of the well-worn sole looks authentic, though the insole was pretty worn out. If they are authentic, I may consider getting them resoled. The stitching's great quality - I even got rid of the scuff marks with a little hand sanitizer. 

I was in the market anyway for a nice loafer, and there they were!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

hannah.hewi. said:


> Hey ladies, Haven't posted in a while, and this is the stuff I want to show ya! Found these items over the last four weeks or so. Sorry this post will be very picture heavy!
> 
> DVF wrap dress, black, rayon, the style is just so flattering! I've always wanted this as a staple item but just never pulled the trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BV raffia woven bag. ended up costing only $3.75 as it was part of the 4 items for $15 package I got one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome $1.99 vintage sunnies. not designer, (brand is visual scene..?) but they look just like the dior so reals I've been coveting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin t shirt



Those finds are amazing! 

But the Lanvin shirt is F I Y A H!! I love it!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I saw a woman the other day carrying a very chic red bag it was very minimalist so I was thinking it could be celine or valentino and as I walked past her I spotted that it said Cartier on it in gold stamp. So yours might not be that old.
> 
> Hers looked like this.
> View attachment 3127678


Cool, thanks Jama.


----------



## NordstromRack

Hi all, I am wondering if you can help me.

I recently thrifted a Gucci Guccissima black crossbody bag for $15.  I don't know if it is authentic or a replica.  I tried looking for stock photos, but couldn't find the bag.  I think it is real leather, but I can't really tell.  The bag has the tag and horsebit lining.  Any Gucci experts here that can tell me if it is real?

I also thrifted a yellow Chanel blazer for $6.50.  It has a chain on the bottom seam and the Chanel boutique label.  Can I be assured it is genuine?

Thanks!


----------



## magdalinka

One of my best recent finds $1.45 for this beautiful silver Tiffany crown of hearts pink sapphire necklace. It was badly tarnished and they couldn't see the markings. As soon as I saw it I knew what it was though. Before and after cleaning pics. 
My little girl is quite lucky!!


----------



## chocolagirl

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Hey! I haven't posted in this forum for such a long time.... Real life and lack of shopping has been the culprit. I popped into my local Goodwill today and found what I believe are a pair of Fendi blue patent leather loafers, for $4.49. I bought them because I thought they were cute regardless if they were Fendi, and the style's good for fall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of wanted to make sure my instincts were right, that these are authentic. I saw a couple of images online showing this style is Fendi, but I couldn't find out how old they are, or what the name of the shoe is. The logo on the bottom of the well-worn sole looks authentic, though the insole was pretty worn out. If they are authentic, I may consider getting them resoled. The stitching's great quality - I even got rid of the scuff marks with a little hand sanitizer.
> 
> I was in the market anyway for a nice loafer, and there they were!


cute! love the color


----------



## chocolagirl

magdalinka said:


> One of my best recent finds $1.45 for this beautiful silver Tiffany crown of hearts pink sapphire necklace. It was badly tarnished and they couldn't see the markings. As soon as I saw it I knew what it was though. Before and after cleaning pics.
> My little girl is quite lucky!!
> 
> View attachment 3129366
> View attachment 3129367


what a lucky girl!


----------



## chocolagirl

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I spent too much! I paid $100. It's a Tiffany & Co. onyx and sterling necklace. I do love it!:
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150911_201147-1_zps3w4vs3f8.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


wow what a find!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> One of my best recent finds $1.45 for this beautiful silver Tiffany crown of hearts pink sapphire necklace. It was badly tarnished and they couldn't see the markings. As soon as I saw it I knew what it was though. Before and after cleaning pics.
> My little girl is quite lucky!!
> 
> View attachment 3129366
> View attachment 3129367


Tiffany! Lucky daughter for such a great mom with a good eye!


----------



## chocolagirl

Today I found this etro blouse at my value village in new-like condition $7


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> One of my best recent finds $1.45 for this beautiful silver Tiffany crown of hearts pink sapphire necklace. It was badly tarnished and they couldn't see the markings. As soon as I saw it I knew what it was though. Before and after cleaning pics.
> My little girl is quite lucky!!
> 
> View attachment 3129366
> View attachment 3129367




Beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> One of my best recent finds $1.45 for this beautiful silver Tiffany crown of hearts pink sapphire necklace. It was badly tarnished and they couldn't see the markings. As soon as I saw it I knew what it was though. Before and after cleaning pics.
> My little girl is quite lucky!!
> 
> View attachment 3129366
> View attachment 3129367



Awesome find Magda!!


----------



## Tomsmom

chocolagirl said:


> Today I found this etro blouse at my value village in new-like condition $7



Love the colors very fall like


----------



## magdalinka

chocolagirl said:


> what a lucky girl!





Raven3766 said:


> Tiffany! Lucky daughter for such a great mom with a good eye!





chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!





Tomsmom said:


> Awesome find Magda!!


Thanks for your lovely comments ladies


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Lately my thrift stores have been dismal. There is hardly anything on the racks and whatever is there is in poor condition and nothing designer at all. I miss the days where I would score big, but I haven't in almost a year. I am living vicariously through you ladies! such great finds!


----------



## Tomsmom

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Lately my thrift stores have been dismal. There is hardly anything on the racks and whatever is there is in poor condition and nothing designer at all. I miss the days where I would score big, but I haven't in almost a year. I am living vicariously through you ladies! such great finds!



I feel your pain Krissie . Same here I'm in a slump!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> I feel your pain Krissie . Same here I'm in a slump!



Such a major slump. We need the thrift gods to shine upon us again lol


----------



## LuxeDeb

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Hey! I haven't posted in this forum for such a long time.... Real life and lack of shopping has been the culprit. I popped into my local Goodwill today and found what I believe are a pair of Fendi blue patent leather loafers, for $4.49. I bought them because I thought they were cute regardless if they were Fendi, and the style's good for fall...
> 
> I kind of wanted to make sure my instincts were right, that these are authentic. I saw a couple of images online showing this style is Fendi, but I couldn't find out how old they are, or what the name of the shoe is. The logo on the bottom of the well-worn sole looks authentic, though the insole was pretty worn out. If they are authentic, I may consider getting them resoled. The stitching's great quality - I even got rid of the scuff marks with a little hand sanitizer.
> 
> I was in the market anyway for a nice loafer, and there they were!




Beautiful color & I love the square toe! 



magdalinka said:


> One of my best recent finds $1.45 for this beautiful silver Tiffany crown of hearts pink sapphire necklace. It was badly tarnished and they couldn't see the markings. As soon as I saw it I knew what it was though. Before and after cleaning pics.
> My little girl is quite lucky!!
> 
> View attachment 3129366
> View attachment 3129367




Gorgeous necklace! Your little girl is a fashionista in the making!



chocolagirl said:


> Today I found this etro blouse at my value village in new-like condition $7




What a fab Etro top! They really excel at fall colors and designs. Their prints are just so rich. Nice!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I'm getting my dream closet!! We just closed on a bigger house. Well actually we have months of gutting and rebuilding ahead of us now. I should have my dream closet within 6 months. I'm soo excited! Now on to more deals~

$5 each

DVF silk knit dress



Halogen perforated leather skirt




7FAMK skinny jeans and Joes skinny jeans



Hello Kitty New York hoodie


----------



## LuxeDeb

And more.  (May the thrift gods send some wonderful bargains to my special friends on here)

$20 deals


Missoni sweater



Ralph Lauren black label cardi



Jean Paul Gaultier Soleil top



Ralph Lauren black label sweater



Dolce and Gabbana cashmere t-neck



Vince leather mini skirt (soo soft)



CH Carolina Herrera trousers NWT



Theory leather skirt (excuse the wrinkles, this should have been hung up right away)


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm getting my dream closet!! We just closed on a bigger house. Well actually we have months of gutting and rebuilding ahead of us now. I should have my dream closet within 6 months. I'm soo excited! Now on to more deals~
> 
> $5 each
> 
> DVF silk knit dress
> View attachment 3130102
> 
> 
> Halogen perforated leather skirt
> View attachment 3130105
> 
> 
> 
> 7FAMK skinny jeans and Joes skinny jeans
> View attachment 3130108
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty New York hoodie
> View attachment 3130109



Congrats on the new closet, love the finds!


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm getting my dream closet!! We just closed on a bigger house. Well actually we have months of gutting and rebuilding ahead of us now. I should have my dream closet within 6 months. I'm soo excited! Now on to more deals~
> 
> $5 each
> 
> DVF silk knit dress
> View attachment 3130102
> 
> 
> Halogen perforated leather skirt
> View attachment 3130105
> 
> 
> 
> 7FAMK skinny jeans and Joes skinny jeans
> View attachment 3130108
> 
> 
> Hello Kitty New York hoodie
> View attachment 3130109


love the silk DVF dress~  so hard to find silk these days....everything is rayon


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> And more.  (May the thrift gods send some wonderful bargains to my special friends on here)
> 
> $20 deals
> 
> 
> Missoni sweater
> View attachment 3130114
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label cardi
> View attachment 3130115
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier Soleil top
> View attachment 3130116
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label sweater
> View attachment 3130117
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana cashmere t-neck
> View attachment 3130118
> 
> 
> Vince leather mini skirt (soo soft)
> View attachment 3130119
> 
> 
> CH Carolina Herrera trousers NWT
> View attachment 3130120
> 
> 
> Theory leather skirt (excuse the wrinkles, this should have been hung up right away)
> View attachment 3130121


the cashmere tank and vince leather skirt look so fab


----------



## Pao9

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Lately my thrift stores have been dismal. There is hardly anything on the racks and whatever is there is in poor condition and nothing designer at all. I miss the days where I would score big, but I haven't in almost a year. I am living vicariously through you ladies! such great finds!




Me too! Same situation! No greatness anymore!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> One of my best recent finds $1.45 for this beautiful silver Tiffany crown of hearts pink sapphire necklace. It was badly tarnished and they couldn't see the markings. As soon as I saw it I knew what it was though. Before and after cleaning pics.
> My little girl is quite lucky!!
> 
> View attachment 3129366
> View attachment 3129367


lovely necklace!


----------



## nerimanna

got a couple of goods from thrift store. the pictures are from the internet - no time yet to take pics...

ysl patent leather bow belt (in violet though) $8







and bcbg lucea dress $10


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Such a major slump. We need the thrift gods to shine upon us again lol


I have not thrifted in ages because I kept striking out. Maybe I'll try again today...



Pao9 said:


> Me too! Same situation! No greatness anymore!




Cute finds as always, congrats on the closet. I need one soooo bad!



LuxeDeb said:


> And more.  (May the thrift gods send some wonderful bargains to my special friends on here)
> 
> $20 deals
> 
> Missoni sweater
> View attachment 3130114
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label cardi
> View attachment 3130115
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier Soleil top
> View attachment 3130116
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label sweater
> View attachment 3130117
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana cashmere t-neck
> View attachment 3130118
> 
> 
> Vince leather mini skirt (soo soft)
> View attachment 3130119
> 
> 
> CH Carolina Herrera trousers NWT
> View attachment 3130120
> 
> 
> Theory leather skirt (excuse the wrinkles, this should have been hung up right away)
> View attachment 3130121




Love these!



nerimanna said:


> got a couple of goods from thrift store. the pictures are from the internet - no time yet to take pics...
> 
> ysl patent leather bow belt (in violet though) $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bcbg lucea dress $10


----------



## mcb100

Sorry not to hijack this thread, but I thought you ladies here would know better. For the ladies who go bargain shopping at Century 21 in New York City, does Century 21 authenticate the items before they put them out or do you have to do it? Trying to find good places to find discounted designer duds in NYC, but if I have to worry about the items being fake 24/7, not sure if I want to buy from them. The place in PA where I find cheap treasures, (I know the owner) everything is authenticated before she puts them out & if something is to be found fake, you get a refund.


----------



## jamamcg

mcb100 said:


> Sorry not to hijack this thread, but I thought you ladies here would know better. For the ladies who go bargain shopping at Century 21 in New York City, does Century 21 authenticate the items before they put them out or do you have to do it? Trying to find good places to find discounted designer duds in NYC, but if I have to worry about the items being fake 24/7, not sure if I want to buy from them. The place in PA where I find cheap treasures, (I know the owner) everything is authenticated before she puts them out & if something is to be found fake, you get a refund.




You are in the right place to ask shoppinggalnyc is the master at shopping at Century 21 in New York.


----------



## jamamcg

Today I was a bit naughty. It's not second hand, but I think it's a bargain hahaha an expensive bargain. 

I went into TKMaxx looking for a white shirt for London Fashion Week and I came out with this. 




Tom Ford Silk Pyjama set. 
I have never seen Tom Ford pieces in TKMaxx for less than £100 so I had to snap it up. The set was £79.99. I bit steep for me, but I couldn't pass it up.

Update. Just found out that Tom Ford Pyjamas retail for $2430 [emoji33]


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Pao9 said:


> Me too! Same situation! No greatness anymore!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have not thrifted in ages because I kept striking out. Maybe I'll try again today...
> 
> 
> Cute finds as always, congrats on the closet. I need one soooo bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these!


I tried again yesterday, even lugged my husband with me and NOPE! no luck...I searched every nook and cranny of that salvos too lol


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

LuxeDeb said:


> And more.  (May the thrift gods send some wonderful bargains to my special friends on here)
> 
> $20 deals
> 
> 
> Missoni sweater
> View attachment 3130114
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label cardi
> View attachment 3130115
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier Soleil top
> View attachment 3130116
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label sweater
> View attachment 3130117
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana cashmere t-neck
> View attachment 3130118
> 
> 
> Vince leather mini skirt (soo soft)
> View attachment 3130119
> 
> 
> CH Carolina Herrera trousers NWT
> View attachment 3130120
> 
> 
> Theory leather skirt (excuse the wrinkles, this should have been hung up right away)
> View attachment 3130121



YASSSSSSSS THOSE BEAUTIES!

Super jellus of that Theory leather skirt! My favorite designer!


----------



## lazlo8

Oh god Tom Ford Jama?  At TK Maxx?  That is amazing! I die! I love him.  I have his picture taped to the back of my Driver's License and people ask if he's my Boyfriend.  Yes.  He is.


I found Ferragamo patent leather signature flats and they were half a size too small ultimately.  I sold them off on eBay.  Paid $3 and sold for $149.   Even on the way to ship them ... I was all "maybe my feet will shrink!?"  It's so annoying I think only you all would understand I basically just wanted them to fit me!  Ha! 


(I've forgotten how to post a picture here off FlickR)


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> Oh god Tom Ford Jama?  At TK Maxx?  That is amazing! I die! I love him.  I have his picture taped to the back of my Driver's License and people ask if he's my Boyfriend.  Yes.  He is.
> 
> 
> I found Ferragamo patent leather signature flats and they were half a size too small ultimately.  I sold them off on eBay.  Paid $3 and sold for $149.   Even on the way to ship them ... I was all "maybe my feet will shrink!?"  It's so annoying I think only you all would understand I basically just wanted them to fit me!  Ha!
> 
> 
> (I've forgotten how to post a picture here off FlickR)




Hahahaha I remember how much you loved him. I have seen a few Tom ford pieces before like tshirts and coats, but nothing special until this bad boy. 

You have been missed. Hope everything is well with you. You must have some amazing finds to share.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Today I was a bit naughty. It's not second hand, but I think it's a bargain hahaha an expensive bargain.
> 
> I went into TKMaxx looking for a white shirt for London Fashion Week and I came out with this.
> 
> View attachment 3131049
> 
> 
> Tom Ford Silk Pyjama set.
> I have never seen Tom Ford pieces in TKMaxx for less than £100 so I had to snap it up. The set was £79.99. I bit steep for me, but I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Update. Just found out that Tom Ford Pyjamas retail for $2430 [emoji33]




" dead " at Tom Ford, love him and his line to pieces!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Oh god Tom Ford Jama?  At TK Maxx?  That is amazing! I die! I love him.  I have his picture taped to the back of my Driver's License and people ask if he's my Boyfriend.  Yes.  He is.
> 
> 
> I found Ferragamo patent leather signature flats and they were half a size too small ultimately.  I sold them off on eBay.  Paid $3 and sold for $149.   Even on the way to ship them ... I was all "maybe my feet will shrink!?"  It's so annoying I think only you all would understand I basically just wanted them to fit me!  Ha!
> 
> 
> (I've forgotten how to post a picture here off FlickR)




Welcome back, hope everything is ok!


----------



## Tomsmom

lazlo8 said:


> Oh god Tom Ford Jama?  At TK Maxx?  That is amazing! I die! I love him.  I have his picture taped to the back of my Driver's License and people ask if he's my Boyfriend.  Yes.  He is.
> 
> 
> I found Ferragamo patent leather signature flats and they were half a size too small ultimately.  I sold them off on eBay.  Paid $3 and sold for $149.   Even on the way to ship them ... I was all "maybe my feet will shrink!?"  It's so annoying I think only you all would understand I basically just wanted them to fit me!  Ha!
> 
> 
> (I've forgotten how to post a picture here off FlickR)



Hi!!!   You've been missed &#128512;


----------



## Tuuli35

lazlo8 said:


> Oh god Tom Ford Jama?  At TK Maxx?  That is amazing! I die! I love him.  I have his picture taped to the back of my Driver's License and people ask if he's my Boyfriend.  Yes.  He is.
> 
> 
> I found Ferragamo patent leather signature flats and they were half a size too small ultimately.  I sold them off on eBay.  Paid $3 and sold for $149.   Even on the way to ship them ... I was all "maybe my feet will shrink!?"  It's so annoying I think only you all would understand I basically just wanted them to fit me!  Ha!
> 
> 
> (I've forgotten how to post a picture here off FlickR)




Hi! You were missed!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

LOL - thanks. I have NEVER heard of anything fake in Century unless someone switched a tag which could happen anywhere. When I return things they really check to make sure the manufacturers tag matches the ticket and inside tag as well. I shop with confidence there - I have never seen a fake and I've been shopping there for over 20 years. 




jamamcg said:


> You are in the right place to ask shoppinggalnyc is the master at shopping at Century 21 in New York.





mcb100 said:


> Sorry not to hijack this thread, but I thought you ladies here would know better. For the ladies who go bargain shopping at Century 21 in New York City, does Century 21 authenticate the items before they put them out or do you have to do it? Trying to find good places to find discounted designer duds in NYC, but if I have to worry about the items being fake 24/7, not sure if I want to buy from them. The place in PA where I find cheap treasures, (I know the owner) everything is authenticated before she puts them out & if something is to be found fake, you get a refund.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> LOL - thanks. I have NEVER heard of anything fake in Century unless someone switched a tag which could happen anywhere. When I return things they really check to make sure the manufacturers tag matches the ticket and inside tag as well. I shop with confidence there - I have never seen a fake and I've been shopping there for over 20 years.



I love century 21 and I have gotten a ton of high end designer things there. It's a guilty pleasure of mine. They have the best sunglasses for almost less than half of original price. I have gotten valentino, miu miu, celine and all current styles.


----------



## jamamcg

Today I got sent to Brighton for a work errand and I decided to try and stop in a few thrift stores. Well I found them all right. Hahaha. 
First item I found was a old photo album usually here when you see them they are empty, but this one told a story. I had to get it, paid £4.99 









I wish I could of gone to this party it looks so much fun. 

Second store I went into had a few D&G sweaters that were nice, but these caught my eye. Usually I don't look at shoes but I'm glad I did. 





Priced £19.99. In London they would of been £50+ 

And lastly I found this. I was a bit hesitant to buy as it wasn't priced, but at the till the woman said it was £1.99. So I had to get it. Loewe silk tie. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## chambersb

That photo album is great.  I like how elegant everyone is dressed  

I found this DKNY handbag at the Goodwill today.  It had a shoulder strap but it's been cut off which is fine with me since I'm not supposed to be carrying bags on my shoulder anymore anyway.


----------



## magdalinka

Yay so happy to see Laz around again. Hope you are ok sista. 

Jama - this one is for you. Have no idea how to date it but from my research its 1880-1900. $2 Grosset and Dunlap Alice's Adventures 

[Edit: I think it's 1945 after all]


----------



## lazlo8

Jama yes!  Such a cool old photo album!  I love them, and the tiny hand typed hand cut out signs below the pictures.  Love the Prada shoes!  The tie is divine.  Hubs has so may nice ties now but never wears them so I stopped looking.  I'll probably get re-addicted from hanging out here!


I thought of you when I heard the story of this sheep who hid in a cave for 6 -7 years in Scotland.  By the time they found him he was huge and made so many sweaters!




 I missed you all so much!  Chowlover how is your back doing?  I recall you were having surgery I hope it went well! 


 I never stopped thrifting of course, but I got ... cheaper, choosier!  It's Sunday Morning thrift tomorrow!!


----------



## lazlo8

magdalinka said:


> Yay so happy to see Laz around again. Hope you are ok sista.
> 
> Jama - this one is for you. Have no idea how to date it but from my research its 1880-1900. $2 Grosset and Dunlap Alice's Adventures
> View attachment 3133562


 
Awww the book is darling!  Hi Mags!  Hope your new addition little family is well!  I looked backwards and you found some stunning things!


----------



## lazlo8

I bought this last week for $1, perfect for the heat wave, but too short and the hem was far to light for me.  I don't like a flimsy hem.  So I got a piece of fabric I thrifted for 20 cents off another dress and made it a ruffled sundress.  It had ties at the back so I removed the ties and made a sort of mermaid back ruffle at the back of the dress that matches.  Ayi Yi Yi!  Salsa!


----------



## lazlo8

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi! You were missed!


 
Aww missed you all too!  I swear thrifting has kept me sane!  I'm sure I'm still the cheapest person here.  I like to see if I can only spend $5-$10 a week ...  it's therapy!  But man I have to go thru my things again, that seems to happen so fast!


Here's the $3 ferragamos that so didn't fit my right foot!


----------



## Vintage Leather

lazlo8 said:


> I never stopped thrifting of course, but I got ... cheaper, choosier!  It's Sunday Morning thrift tomorrow!!




Laz is back!  Laz is back!   Laz is back!

Sunday mornings weren't the same without you.


----------



## lazlo8

nerimanna said:


> got a couple of goods from thrift store. the pictures are from the internet - no time yet to take pics...
> 
> ysl patent leather bow belt (in violet though) $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bcbg lucea dress $10


 


That dress is to die for!  I love everything about it!


----------



## lazlo8

Vintage Leather said:


> Laz is back!  Laz is back!   Laz is back!
> 
> Sunday mornings weren't the same without you.


 
Yay!!  Happy to be back!  I have made fast friends with peeps at the thrift and it's such entertainment for me.  I'm really enjoying looking at things as fabric and re=doing things to suit me.  Hubs is looking fab and is the best dressed professor in LA, now associate professor.  I am sure the clothes helped make the man!


I cannot believe the prices on vintage patterns these days.  I am trying to get good at copying patterns by eye!  I want to copy the sundress I posted above because it fits me really well.  I started a huge garden and want to turn this place into a fruit orchard, been working on that!


Seeing lots of cool old books posted!  Hubs took over one of my book shelves recently in a sneaky way my books were slowly over time replaced by his, like boiling a dang Lobster! Slowly ...


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> Welcome back, hope everything is ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131456


 Have I threatened to be getting chickens yet?  I'm getting chickens I can't stand the new California laws that have made eggs $5 a dozen, it makes me too mad so now I'm gunna become a chicken owner.  I've been trying to fix the chicken coop cause there's coyotes and mountain lions and raccoons!  gunna thrift some chickens!  Oh and we have two new Siamese kittens.  One named Lemon and one named Mango.


----------



## justeen

The gold ring I purchased from an antique shop for $50, its 10k with real diamonds. The silver Im not quite sure I assume it's 925 but it only has a picture hallmark. Its a beautiful rose and looks to be handmade, paid 35$ for that one at a Value Village


----------



## chocolagirl

justeen said:


> The gold ring I purchased from an antique shop for $50, its 10k with real diamonds. The silver Im not quite sure I assume it's 925 but it only has a picture hallmark. Its a beautiful rose and looks to be handmade, paid 35$ for that one at a Value Village


lovely finds!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Have I threatened to be getting chickens yet?  I'm getting chickens I can't stand the new California laws that have made eggs $5 a dozen, it makes me too mad so now I'm gunna become a chicken owner.  I've been trying to fix the chicken coop cause there's coyotes and mountain lions and raccoons!  gunna thrift some chickens!  Oh and we have two new Siamese kittens.  One named Lemon and one named Mango.




I was going to ask about the furbabies! Pics please! My massive spinal surgery ( 3 level fusion, 2 discs replaced and 3 cysts removed ) was a great success. But long, long recovery 7 months, but well worth it. A year ago I couldn't walk without falling, went to food & wine festival at beach today and walked all over, what a difference a year makes! So glad to see you back!


----------



## chowlover2

justeen said:


> The gold ring I purchased from an antique shop for $50, its 10k with real diamonds. The silver Im not quite sure I assume it's 925 but it only has a picture hallmark. Its a beautiful rose and looks to be handmade, paid 35$ for that one at a Value Village




That is so pretty!


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> Jama yes!  Such a cool old photo album!  I love them, and the tiny hand typed hand cut out signs below the pictures.  Love the Prada shoes!  The tie is divine.  Hubs has so may nice ties now but never wears them so I stopped looking.  I'll probably get re-addicted from hanging out here!
> 
> 
> I thought of you when I heard the story of this sheep who hid in a cave for 6 -7 years in Scotland.  By the time they found him he was huge and made so many sweaters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you all so much!  Chowlover how is your back doing?  I recall you were having surgery I hope it went well!
> 
> 
> I never stopped thrifting of course, but I got ... cheaper, choosier!  It's Sunday Morning thrift tomorrow!!




Yeah someone took time and care to type up those little comments it's amazing. What I find more amazing though is that it found its way from Connecticut to Brighton. I was looking at the house on Google and its a nice mansion that apparently sold for $1.


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Yay so happy to see Laz around again. Hope you are ok sista.
> 
> Jama - this one is for you. Have no idea how to date it but from my research its 1880-1900. $2 Grosset and Dunlap Alice's Adventures
> 
> [Edit: I think it's 1945 after all]
> 
> View attachment 3133562




Ugh I love it. I don't care if it's from 1900 or 1945 it's a vintage classic. Great find [emoji3]


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Oh god Tom Ford Jama?  At TK Maxx?  That is amazing! I die! I love him.  I have his picture taped to the back of my Driver's License and people ask if he's my Boyfriend.  Yes.  He is.
> 
> 
> I found Ferragamo patent leather signature flats and they were half a size too small ultimately.  I sold them off on eBay.  Paid $3 and sold for $149.   Even on the way to ship them ... I was all "maybe my feet will shrink!?"  It's so annoying I think only you all would understand I basically just wanted them to fit me!  Ha!
> 
> 
> (I've forgotten how to post a picture here off FlickR)


Hi Laz...


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> Hi Laz...


 
Hi friend Raven!  I hope you are doing great!


Chowlover I hope your babies are well and that Beau has has enough butter to get him thru Winter ....







Here's kitten Mango







And here's Lemon!


----------



## Raven3766

lazlo8 said:


> Hi friend Raven!  I hope you are doing great!
> 
> 
> Chowlover I hope your babies are well and that Beau has has enough butter to get him thru Winter ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's kitten Mango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Lemon!


They are beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Hi friend Raven!  I hope you are doing great!
> 
> 
> Chowlover I hope your babies are well and that Beau has has enough butter to get him thru Winter ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's kitten Mango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Lemon!




Swoon! They are adorable! 

Beau is on a diet! We went to the vet last month and he has grown from 110 lbs to 126 lbs! The other day I put one of those styrofoam meat plates in the recyclable container. I hear this strange noise and my boy took it out of the container and was gnawing on it! Poor Chowboy! And it had been washed with soap and water so he was starving. It's finally cooling down here, so we are taking longer walks again. He's a huge boy, but has to lose 16 lbs.

Do you remember I asked the name of a garden in CA? I found it, it's Lotusland. Have you been? Check the website out, it's very cool.


----------



## Raven3766

I fell into the "spot" at the $2 store! 
Marc Jacobs jacket....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211301-1_zpszw99nvja.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Missoni top,
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211414-1_zpsgq7khn2f.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Zac Posen,
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211338_zpsrenmvsx0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Helmut Lang sweater,
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211146_zpsa2fzq92f.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

.....continued, Kenzo Paris blouse,
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211115_zpswjecdjff.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Daydreamer LA, never heard of it, but it's a cool top,
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211213_zpsztii3wrk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
My very first Equipment blouse,
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_212730_zpsj91mz67w.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

I also found a Julian Chang top..
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_212730_zpsj91mz67w.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
a Chico jacket...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_212957-1_zps6su7el2x.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
and a Zara Trafaluc jacket
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_212957-1_zps6su7el2x.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Okay, I also found two Mark Cross handbags...I'm done!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> .....continued, Kenzo Paris blouse,
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-09/20150920_211115_zpswjecdjff.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Daydreamer LA, never heard of it, but it's a cool top,
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-09/20150920_211213_zpsztii3wrk.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> My very first Equipment blouse,
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-09/20150920_212730_zpsj91mz67w.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Love the Missoni, and for some reason that Daydreamer LA tank really speaks to me! I just wish I knew what the printing said!


----------



## magdalinka

chowlover2 said:


> Love the Missoni, and for some reason that Daydreamer LA tank really speaks to me! I just wish I knew what the printing said!




Sweet death. Export quality Russian vodka. And I want that shirt!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Wow, Raven!  Top of the sales!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Love the Missoni, and for some reason that Daydreamer LA tank really speaks to me! I just wish I knew what the printing said!


Guess I accidentally double posted,sorry. I'm with you, I like the skull shirt, it's different.


----------



## Raven3766

Vintage Leather said:


> Wow, Raven!  Top of the sales!


Thanks, I missed a blouse; double posted.


----------



## Raven3766

Everything is quite write, but it will be cleaned.
Julian Chang
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_212802_zpsx3gpmuqu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Zara jacket
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_212913-1_zpsk4nu5dcy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nerimanna

lazlo8 said:


> That dress is to die for!  I love everything about it!


thank you  have a great day thrifting!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow Raven - $2 store??? I'd be lucky to spend $20 on any of those at my thrifts.



Raven3766 said:


> I fell into the "spot" at the $2 store!
> Marc Jacobs jacket....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211301-1_zpszw99nvja.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Missoni top,
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211414-1_zpsgq7khn2f.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Zac Posen,
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211338_zpsrenmvsx0.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Helmut Lang sweater,
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_211146_zpsa2fzq92f.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## anitalilac

Hi my frugal divas!

We are heading to San Diego from Christmas to NY so if anybody can suggest a good thrift store in San Diego, I would be gratefull.

We will be staying near the downtown area and planning to do the usual SD thing.

Thanks.


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> Jama yes!  Such a cool old photo album!  I love them, and the tiny hand typed hand cut out signs below the pictures.  Love the Prada shoes!  The tie is divine.  Hubs has so may nice ties now but never wears them so I stopped looking.  I'll probably get re-addicted from hanging out here!
> 
> 
> I thought of you when I heard the story of this sheep who hid in a cave for 6 -7 years in Scotland.  By the time they found him he was huge and made so many sweaters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you all so much!  Chowlover how is your back doing?  I recall you were having surgery I hope it went well!
> 
> 
> I never stopped thrifting of course, but I got ... cheaper, choosier!  It's Sunday Morning thrift tomorrow!!


WOW! Where ya been? How are you? We missed you!!!!!


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> Hi friend Raven!  I hope you are doing great!
> 
> 
> Chowlover I hope your babies are well and that Beau has has enough butter to get him thru Winter ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's kitten Mango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Lemon!


How cute are these guys? What happened t the other kids?
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> Have I threatened to be getting chickens yet?  I'm getting chickens I can't stand the new California laws that have made eggs $5 a dozen, it makes me too mad so now I'm gunna become a chicken owner.  I've been trying to fix the chicken coop cause there's coyotes and mountain lions and raccoons!  gunna thrift some chickens!  Oh and we have two new Siamese kittens.  One named Lemon and one named Mango.


Did you move? I did.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Swoon! They are adorable!
> 
> Beau is on a diet! We went to the vet last month and he has grown from 110 lbs to 126 lbs! The other day I put one of those styrofoam meat plates in the recyclable container. I hear this strange noise and my boy took it out of the container and was gnawing on it! Poor Chowboy! And it had been washed with soap and water so he was starving. It's finally cooling down here, so we are taking longer walks again. He's a huge boy, but has to lose 16 lbs.
> 
> Do you remember I asked the name of a garden in CA? I found it, it's Lotusland. Have you been? Check the website out, it's very cool.


I have succulents that are offspring form the gardens at Lotusland. It is where I used to live. I have a friend who is a docent there. If you are a member you can walk around freely. Somewhere on my computer I have tons of pictures of it. Awesome place.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I have succulents that are offspring form the gardens at Lotusland. It is where I used to live. I have a friend who is a docent there. If you are a member you can walk around freely. Somewhere on my computer I have tons of pictures of it. Awesome place.




I want to go again desperately, was there years ago. I love the whole story of the woman who founded the gardens. The a Blue Garden was divine when I saw it. I never really thought about gardening with drought resistant plants before I visited there. Actually perfect considering the drought in CA. 

No one is near any fires are they?


----------



## creighbaby

Siso said:


> I live in latin america where we get large shipments of used american goods (sold by the container load). It is the closest thing we have to thrift shopping but with the added excitement/challenge of not knowing where anything comes from.




When I went to Panama a couple of years ago I went to a few of those stores. All the other folks in my hotel were going to the duty-free zone and I tracked down second-hand shops.


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Jama yes!  Such a cool old photo album!  I love them, and the tiny hand typed hand cut out signs below the pictures.  Love the Prada shoes!  The tie is divine.  Hubs has so may nice ties now but never wears them so I stopped looking.  I'll probably get re-addicted from hanging out here!
> 
> 
> I thought of you when I heard the story of this sheep who hid in a cave for 6 -7 years in Scotland.  By the time they found him he was huge and made so many sweaters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed you all so much!  Chowlover how is your back doing?  I recall you were having surgery I hope it went well!
> 
> 
> I never stopped thrifting of course, but I got ... cheaper, choosier!  It's Sunday Morning thrift tomorrow!!




I think this is the sheep. I saved the pic in my folder a couple of months ago!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> I think this is the sheep. I saved the pic in my folder a couple of months ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135639




Hahahahaha awwwww poor sheep.


----------



## jamamcg

Got to go thrifting again today after a few busy days at work as it is London Fashion Week


Found more cartier ties. They had three of them, but I only got two of them. 






These ones were cheaper than the first one I bought which annoyed me, but I'm over it hahahaha.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> I want to go again desperately, was there years ago. I love the whole story of the woman who founded the gardens. The a Blue Garden was divine when I saw it. I never really thought about gardening with drought resistant plants before I visited there. Actually perfect considering the drought in CA.
> 
> No one is near any fires are they?


The woman is Ganna Walska. They had a special showing of her wardrobe at Lotusland, a few years ago. Fabulous Vintage stuff.  
 The fires are in Northern CA. Laz and I are in Southern CA (and you can't get much more south, than I am).


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> The woman is Ganna Walska. They had a special showing of her wardrobe at Lotusland, a few years ago. Fabulous Vintage stuff.
> The fires are in Northern CA. Laz and I are in Southern CA (and you can't get much more south, than I am).




I have a friend 100 miles north of the fires and they are getting the smoke there. What a disaster. Glad you ladies are south of it all.


----------



## skimilk

Raven3766 said:


> Everything is quite write, but it will be cleaned.
> Julian Chang
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_212802_zpsx3gpmuqu.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Zara jacket
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150920_212913-1_zpsk4nu5dcy.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Love the jacket!!! I am a sucker for anything with a dragon!!!


----------



## Raven3766

skimilk said:


> Love the jacket!!! I am a sucker for anything with a dragon!!!


Thank you, can't wait to wear it. I remember seeing a beautiful  John Hardy dragon bracelet. It was very expensive, but I would love to have it.


----------



## Raven3766

I bought my very first vintage Chanel earrings for $3....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183257-1_zpsopcf2aub.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Bought a Mary Frances for $5
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183155-1_zpsjf1ebr77.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
and a vintage Oberon Paris beaded handbag...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183911-1_zpskubt2dpx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I bought my very first vintage Chanel earrings for $3....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183257-1_zpsopcf2aub.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Bought a Mary Frances for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183155-1_zpsjf1ebr77.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> and a vintage Oberon Paris beaded handbag...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183911-1_zpskubt2dpx.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




Awesome score on the Chanel!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome score on the Chanel!!


Thanks Tomsmom!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I bought my very first vintage Chanel earrings for $3....
> http://
> 
> 
> Bought a Mary Frances for $5
> http://
> 
> 
> and a vintage Oberon Paris beaded handbag...
> http://


OMG Raven, super jealous of the Chanel and the bag looks like a work of art.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> OMG Raven, super jealous of the Chanel and the bag looks like a work of art.


Thanks Magda, I'm really waiting on the Chanel handbag. Not ungrateful but that's just my dream bag. It's kind of like a fisherman, the big fish gets away. Chanel handbag is my big fish.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> I have a friend 100 miles north of the fires and they are getting the smoke there. What a disaster. Glad you ladies are south of it all.


Thanks. We had 4 big fires, in 5 years, in Santa Barbara. I'm DONE with fires!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I bought my very first vintage Chanel earrings for $3....
> http://
> 
> 
> Bought a Mary Frances for $5
> http://
> 
> 
> and a vintage Oberon Paris beaded handbag...
> http://


Congrats! Great finds.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I bought my very first vintage Chanel earrings for $3....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-09/20150923_183257-1_zpsopcf2aub.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Bought a Mary Frances for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-09/20150923_183155-1_zpsjf1ebr77.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> and a vintage Oberon Paris beaded handbag...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-09/20150923_183911-1_zpskubt2dpx.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Gorgeous, what beauties! Love the earrings but the detail in the handbags slay me! What craftsmanship!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Congrats! Great finds.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thank you Lisa!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous, what beauties! Love the earrings but the detail in the handbags slay me! What craftsmanship!


Chow, I fell in love with the beaded bag. It still looks new and the workmanship is beautiful. Underneath the top....I love vintage bags!
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183946_zpswkfke6hr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_184016_zpskfwxvii5.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## magdalinka

Never heard of Goldpfeil leather goods but glad I came across this wallet today $4. Super soft and should clean up nicely. Hand made in Germany? Sign me up. Pricey retail btw.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Chow, I fell in love with the beaded bag. It still looks new and the workmanship is beautiful. Underneath the top....I love vintage bags!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-09/20150923_183946_zpswkfke6hr.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-09/20150923_184016_zpskfwxvii5.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Imagine the work that went into that beading! Stunning and in perfect shape!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Never heard of Goldpfeil leather goods but glad I came across this wallet today $4. Super soft and should clean up nicely. Hand made in Germany? Sign me up. Pricey retail btw.
> View attachment 3137162
> View attachment 3137163


Nice find,nice color. I found a vintage handbag last year. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20140606_0228082_zps9ljgmpfx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> got a couple of goods from thrift store. the pictures are from the internet - no time yet to take pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ysl patent leather bow belt (in violet though) $8
> 
> 
> 
> and bcbg lucea dress $10




Wow! That dress is cute, but the belt is to die for!



jamamcg said:


> Today I was a bit naughty. It's not second hand, but I think it's a bargain hahaha an expensive bargain.
> 
> I went into TKMaxx looking for a white shirt for London Fashion Week and I came out with this.
> 
> View attachment 3131049
> 
> 
> Tom Ford Silk Pyjama set.
> I have never seen Tom Ford pieces in TKMaxx for less than £100 so I had to snap it up. The set was £79.99. I bit steep for me, but I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Update. Just found out that Tom Ford Pyjamas retail for $2430 [emoji33]




Holy moly! I think I just fell over. Tom Ford for under £100. And pjs....how luxe!



jamamcg said:


> Today I got sent to Brighton for a work errand and I decided to try and stop in a few thrift stores. Well I found them all right. Hahaha.
> First item I found was a old photo album usually here when you see them they are empty, but this one told a story. I had to get it, paid £4.99
> 
> View attachment 3132312
> 
> View attachment 3132314
> 
> View attachment 3132315
> 
> View attachment 3132316
> 
> I wish I could of gone to this party it looks so much fun.
> 
> Second store I went into had a few D&G sweaters that were nice, but these caught my eye. Usually I don't look at shoes but I'm glad I did.
> View attachment 3132321
> 
> View attachment 3132324
> 
> 
> Priced £19.99. In London they would of been £50+
> 
> And lastly I found this. I was a bit hesitant to buy as it wasn't priced, but at the till the woman said it was £1.99. So I had to get it. Loewe silk tie.
> View attachment 3132333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




What a neat album. What a score on the shoes!



chambersb said:


> That photo album is great.  I like how elegant everyone is dressed
> 
> I found this DKNY handbag at the Goodwill today.  It had a shoulder strap but it's been cut off which is fine with me since I'm not supposed to be carrying bags on my shoulder anymore anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133480




Looks nice and roomy!



magdalinka said:


> Yay so happy to see Laz around again. Hope you are ok sista.
> 
> Jama - this one is for you. Have no idea how to date it but from my research its 1880-1900. $2 Grosset and Dunlap Alice's Adventures
> 
> [Edit: I think it's 1945 after all]
> 
> View attachment 3133562




That is a super cool and cute find!



lazlo8 said:


> I bought this last week for $1, perfect for the heat wave, but too short and the hem was far to light for me.  I don't like a flimsy hem.  So I got a piece of fabric I thrifted for 20 cents off another dress and made it a ruffled sundress.  It had ties at the back so I removed the ties and made a sort of mermaid back ruffle at the back of the dress that matches.  Ayi Yi Yi!  Salsa!




We missed you. You are the queen of reworking stuff!


----------



## LuxeDeb

justeen said:


> The gold ring I purchased from an antique shop for $50, its 10k with real diamonds. The silver Im not quite sure I assume it's 925 but it only has a picture hallmark. Its a beautiful rose and looks to be handmade, paid 35$ for that one at a Value Village




Pretty!



lazlo8 said:


> Hi friend Raven!  I hope you are doing great!
> 
> 
> Chowlover I hope your babies are well and that Beau has has enough butter to get him thru Winter ....
> 
> Here's kitten Mango
> 
> And here's Lemon!




Adorable!



Raven3766 said:


> I fell into the "spot" at the $2 store!
> 
> Marc Jacobs jacket....
> 
> Missoni top,
> 
> Zac Posen,
> 
> Helmut Lang sweater,




What a score!



Raven3766 said:


> .....continued, Kenzo Paris blouse,
> Daydreamer LA, never heard of it, but it's a cool top,
> My very first Equipment blouse,




Love the Kenzo!



chowlover2 said:


> I think this is the sheep. I saved the pic in my folder a couple of months ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135639




Hysterical!!



jamamcg said:


> Got to go thrifting again today after a few busy days at work as it is London Fashion Week
> 
> 
> Found more cartier ties. They had three of them, but I only got two of them.
> 
> View attachment 3135910
> 
> View attachment 3135912
> 
> 
> These ones were cheaper than the first one I bought which annoyed me, but I'm over it hahahaha.




Ties, ties, beautiful ties!



Raven3766 said:


> I bought my very first vintage Chanel earrings for $3....
> Bought a Mary Frances for $5
> and a vintage Oberon Paris beaded handbag...




Welcome to the Chanel club! Love the vintage Oberon bag!



magdalinka said:


> Never heard of Goldpfeil leather goods but glad I came across this wallet today $4. Super soft and should clean up nicely. Hand made in Germany? Sign me up. Pricey retail btw.
> View attachment 3137162
> View attachment 3137163




Nice! Hand made in Germany....how could you say no?!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is more of my end of season sale goodies!


Chanel top $24







Valentino top $28





McQ Alexander McQueen dress $28





Lilly Pulitzer silk knit dress $7





Jimmy Choo bag $175







Fendi python heels $45







Christian Louboutin wedges $50


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is more of my end of season sale goodies!
> 
> 
> Chanel top $24
> 
> View attachment 3137213
> 
> View attachment 3137216
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $28
> 
> View attachment 3137217
> 
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen dress $28
> 
> View attachment 3137218
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer silk knit dress $7
> 
> View attachment 3137219
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo bag $175
> 
> View attachment 3137220
> 
> View attachment 3137221
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi python heels $45
> 
> View attachment 3137222
> 
> View attachment 3137223
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin wedges $50
> 
> View attachment 3137225


What a loot! In love with the CLs and the Fendi pumps


----------



## glamourous1098

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is more of my end of season sale goodies!
> 
> 
> Chanel top $24
> 
> View attachment 3137213
> 
> View attachment 3137216
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $28
> 
> View attachment 3137217
> 
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen dress $28
> 
> View attachment 3137218
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer silk knit dress $7
> 
> View attachment 3137219
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo bag $175
> 
> View attachment 3137220
> 
> View attachment 3137221
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi python heels $45
> 
> View attachment 3137222
> 
> View attachment 3137223
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin wedges $50
> 
> View attachment 3137225



I had that exact same Chanel top!  I had to get rid of it for... cleavage reasons... but it's so cute!


----------



## justeen

Ladies look what I just bought! A Birks Dorchester! Its vintage from the 60s, i paid $2 for it at a thift store!!!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is more of my end of season sale goodies!
> 
> 
> Chanel top $24
> 
> View attachment 3137213
> 
> View attachment 3137216
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $28
> 
> View attachment 3137217
> 
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen dress $28
> 
> View attachment 3137218
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer silk knit dress $7
> 
> View attachment 3137219
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo bag $175
> 
> View attachment 3137220
> 
> View attachment 3137221
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi python heels $45
> 
> View attachment 3137222
> 
> View attachment 3137223
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin wedges $50
> 
> View attachment 3137225


I love looking at your finds! Love, love, love the Fendi's and Chanel....I love everything!


----------



## chowlover2

justeen said:


> Ladies look what I just bought! A Birks Dorchester! Its vintage from the 60s, i paid $2 for it at a thift store!!!




Wow!


----------



## skimilk

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Magda, I'm really waiting on the Chanel handbag. Not ungrateful but that's just my dream bag. It's kind of like a fisherman, the big fish gets away. Chanel handbag is my big fish.



I am so envious of your Chanel earrings find! I don't think any thriftshop in NYC would price a piece of paper with a Chanel logo on it for $3 :cry:

Btw- I don't know how often you read Chanel subforum, but not long ago there was a super-lucky poster who scored a vintage caviar Jumbo in a good condition for $300 (maybe $400, but no more than that) because it was mislabeled as Coach at estate sale. And it was authenticated. So the "big fish" does get caught sometimes! Best of luck to you!


----------



## skimilk

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is more of my end of season sale goodies!
> 
> 
> Chanel top $24
> 
> View attachment 3137213
> 
> View attachment 3137216
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $28
> 
> View attachment 3137217
> 
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen dress $28
> 
> View attachment 3137218
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer silk knit dress $7
> 
> View attachment 3137219
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo bag $175
> 
> View attachment 3137220
> 
> View attachment 3137221
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi python heels $45
> 
> View attachment 3137222
> 
> View attachment 3137223
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin wedges $50
> 
> View attachment 3137225



Gah I love the McQueen dress and Fendi heels!!! Gosh Texas must have some amazing thrift shops!!! (On top of you guys being amazing shoppers obv)


----------



## Raven3766

skimilk said:


> I am so envious of your Chanel earrings find! I don't think any thriftshop in NYC would price a piece of paper with a Chanel logo on it for $3 :cry:
> 
> Btw- I don't know how often you read Chanel subforum, but not long ago there was a super-lucky poster who scored a vintage caviar Jumbo in a good condition for $300 (maybe $400, but no more than that) because it was mislabeled as Coach at estate sale. And it was authenticated. So the "big fish" does get caught sometimes! Best of luck to you!


I'll keep fishing, I know I will catch the big one! Thanks for the pep talk.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I'll keep fishing, I know I will catch the big one! Thanks for the pep talk.




The fact that you have found so many Hermes bags makes me think your Chanel is just around the corner   I remember when you gave up on Fendi as all the ones you kept finding were fake and then you got the real one. Chanel will come. I know it will.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> The fact that you have found so many Hermes bags makes me think your Chanel is just around the corner   I remember when you gave up on Fendi as all the ones you kept finding were fake and then you got the real one. Chanel will come. I know it will.


Jama, how sweet! Yep, those were some fakers. I didn't know about Alexander McQueen until I met you. I have learned so much on this blog and made PFF's along the way.


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is more of my end of season sale goodies!
> 
> 
> Chanel top $24
> 
> View attachment 3137213
> 
> View attachment 3137216
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $28
> 
> View attachment 3137217
> 
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen dress $28
> 
> View attachment 3137218
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer silk knit dress $7
> 
> View attachment 3137219
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo bag $175
> 
> View attachment 3137220
> 
> View attachment 3137221
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi python heels $45
> 
> View attachment 3137222
> 
> View attachment 3137223
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin wedges $50
> 
> View attachment 3137225



Drooooling over that McQ Alexander McQueen dress! And $50 Loubs!? Ahhh you score the most incredible deals! 



Raven3766 said:


> I bought my very first vintage Chanel earrings for $3....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183257-1_zpsopcf2aub.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Bought a Mary Frances for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183155-1_zpsjf1ebr77.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> and a vintage Oberon Paris beaded handbag...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183911-1_zpskubt2dpx.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Looove the vintage earrings! And you definitely cannot beat that price


----------



## jamamcg

This is going to sound a bit weird, but I have been Instagram stalking this guy who finds all these amazing designer pieces in thrift stores for next to nothing and I found out he lives in London so by he help of the gps on Instagram I found the areas that he goes thrifting so I decided to take a visit to his area sadly he must of cleared out the area as there wasn't much to be found. I found margiela trousers for £10 and a krizia jacket for £4.99 (didn't buy them) but I did strike it luck with the tie section again Hahahahaha 




The Moschino one was £1.99 and the vintage Nina Ricci one was 99p. I particularly enjoyed the fact all the other ties (non designer) were prices £2.99.


----------



## Raven3766

Okay so I went to the once every 3 months warehouse sale. I was upset because the prices went up. Everything use to be 25 cent to $3 for clothing and shoes. Well, everything was priced! I found Coach boots  and vintage Christian Diors for $10 each and a vintage Ferragamo handbag for $5 and a LuLu Guinness tote for $10 and a silver alligator Ralph Lauren belt for $2. I was seriously deceived and upset  and bought it all. Then I realized how can I be upset at awesome prices and then it's the principle of it all....and yet, they were pretty good deals. Oh the deception!


----------



## Raven3766

You have to find out when the new shipment is coming in, get close to the sales people. They will let you in on all of the secrets. Great ties!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated


----------



## chowlover2

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated
> View attachment 3139917




Awesome! I always wanted a Lady Dior!


----------



## SakuraSakura

chowlover2 said:


> Awesome! I always wanted a Lady Dior!




I also found that Miu Miu Coffer at the same thrift store  

I think I need some time to fall in love with it, you know? It's cute but I'm all about my LV right now [emoji41]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I hate when prices go up. It would drive me nuts too...even if was just a couple bucks.



Raven3766 said:


> Okay so I went to the once every 3 months warehouse sale. I was upset because the prices went up. Everything use to be 25 cent to $3 for clothing and shoes. Well, everything was priced! I found Coach boots  and vintage Christian Diors for $10 each and a vintage Ferragamo handbag for $5 and a LuLu Guinness tote for $10 and a silver alligator Ralph Lauren belt for $2. I was seriously deceived and upset  and bought it all. Then I realized how can I be upset at awesome prices and then it's the principle of it all....and yet, they were pretty good deals. Oh the deception!



Genius! So clever 



jamamcg said:


> This is going to sound a bit weird, but I have been Instagram stalking this guy who finds all these amazing designer pieces in thrift stores for next to nothing and I found out he lives in London so by he help of the gps on Instagram I found the areas that he goes thrifting so I decided to take a visit to his area sadly he must of cleared out the area as there wasn't much to be found. I found margiela trousers for £10 and a krizia jacket for £4.99 (didn't buy them) but I did strike it luck with the tie section again Hahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 3139801
> 
> 
> The Moschino one was £1.99 and the vintage Nina Ricci one was 99p. I particularly enjoyed the fact all the other ties (non designer) were prices £2.99.



Score! 



SakuraSakura said:


> I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated
> View attachment 3139917



They would probably charge $50 for a Chanel paper LOL. 



skimilk said:


> I am so envious of your Chanel earrings find! I don't think any thriftshop in NYC would price a piece of paper with a Chanel logo on it for $3 :cry:
> 
> Btw- I don't know how often you read Chanel subforum, but not long ago there was a super-lucky poster who scored a vintage caviar Jumbo in a good condition for $300 (maybe $400, but no more than that) because it was mislabeled as Coach at estate sale. And it was authenticated. So the "big fish" does get caught sometimes! Best of luck to you!



Amazing as always! Cheap Loubs and that McQueen...so good!



LuxeDeb said:


> Here is more of my end of season sale goodies!
> 
> 
> Chanel top $24
> 
> View attachment 3137213
> 
> View attachment 3137216
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $28
> 
> View attachment 3137217
> 
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen dress $28
> 
> View attachment 3137218
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer silk knit dress $7
> 
> View attachment 3137219
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo bag $175
> 
> View attachment 3137220
> 
> View attachment 3137221
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi python heels $45
> 
> View attachment 3137222
> 
> View attachment 3137223
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin wedges $50
> 
> View attachment 3137225


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated
> View attachment 3139917


Nice, such an awesome price for an awesome bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Nice, such an awesome price for an awesome bag!




Thank you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Coming out of my slump a bit 

Rich and skinny denim 3.50


----------



## chocolagirl

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated
> View attachment 3139917


wow where did you find it?


----------



## SakuraSakura

chocolagirl said:


> wow where did you find it?



I found it at my local Value Village!


----------



## skimilk

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated
> View attachment 3139917



Wow! You should have it cleaned! I see some real potential in there


----------



## chocolagirl

SakuraSakura said:


> I found it at my local Value Village!


are u in BC? I'm in Toronto


----------



## SakuraSakura

skimilk said:


> Wow! You should have it cleaned! I see some real potential in there




I honestly don't know where to start with it. The 'o' charm is missing, the handle metal thingys are loose. The cardboard for the sides is a bit crumpled.


----------



## SakuraSakura

chocolagirl said:


> are u in BC? I'm in Toronto




I live in Alberta!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> I honestly don't know where to start with it. The 'o' charm is missing, the handle metal thingys are loose. The cardboard for the sides is a bit crumpled.




I also wish I knew more about it.


----------



## chocolagirl

I recently bought a Valentino nudepink nuage bow tote second-hand for $70
I used to have this bag in black and regretted selling it


----------



## chocolagirl

SakuraSakura said:


> I live in Alberta!


no wonder!! I never find designer bags are value village here in Toronto


----------



## SakuraSakura

chocolagirl said:


> I recently bought a Valentino nudepink nuage bow tote second-hand for $70
> 
> I used to have this bag in black and regretted selling it




I just recently purchased a Valentino Bon Bon Dome Satchel from a consignment store.


----------



## chocolagirl

Tomsmom said:


> Coming out of my slump a bit
> 
> Rich and skinny denim 3.50


love rich and skinny denim!


----------



## SakuraSakura

chocolagirl said:


> no wonder!! I never find designer bags are value village here in Toronto




I have found some fabulous things.

Miu Miu, Fendi, loads of Coach, Dior...

I saw a Balenciaga and I did not buy it. Kicking myself over it still.


----------



## chocolagirl

SakuraSakura said:


> I have found some fabulous things.
> 
> Miu Miu, Fendi, loads of Coach, Dior...
> 
> I saw a Balenciaga and I did not buy it. Kicking myself over it still.


oh so jealous! you should post them on this forum


----------



## SakuraSakura

chocolagirl said:


> oh so jealous! you should post them on this forum




I can also post my consignment steals as well. Welp, I'll hop to it!


----------



## authenticplease

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated
> View attachment 3139917



I found a Lady Dior in suede a few years ago at a GW for $12.00. I was able to order the shoulder strap from the Dior boutique in Saks.  I would imagine you can order a replacement O from the boutique too.

Nice find!


----------



## SakuraSakura

authenticplease said:


> I found a Lady Dior in suede a few years ago at a GW for $12.00. I was able to order the shoulder strap from the Dior boutique in Saks.  I would imagine you can order a replacement O from the boutique too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find!




That whole conversation played out in my mind:

"Hello, I'm looking for an 'o'"


----------



## Raven3766

My new to me Longchamp and Ferragamo...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150927_135656-1_zpsq9dnpq9g.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Coach boots that have seen better days, there's a water stain at the top. Hopefully a good cobbler can fix them. $10
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150927_141916_zps1extwum3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
I've never heard of these boots, but I purchased for $10...Vic Matie; they are high in retail.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150927_142026-1_zps4mg54rti.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## fsadeli

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated
> View attachment 3139917




OMG! such a steal! I also live in alberta, particularly Calgary. may I know which location you went to?


----------



## SakuraSakura

fsadeli said:


> OMG! such a steal! I also live in alberta, particularly Calgary. may I know which location you went to?




St.Albert Value Village


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> This is going to sound a bit weird, but I have been Instagram stalking this guy who finds all these amazing designer pieces in thrift stores for next to nothing and I found out he lives in London so by he help of the gps on Instagram I found the areas that he goes thrifting so I decided to take a visit to his area sadly he must of cleared out the area as there wasn't much to be found. I found margiela trousers for £10 and a krizia jacket for £4.99 (didn't buy them) but I did strike it luck with the tie section again Hahahahaha
> 
> View attachment 3139801
> 
> 
> The Moschino one was £1.99 and the vintage Nina Ricci one was 99p. I particularly enjoyed the fact all the other ties (non designer) were prices £2.99.




Hysterical! I love it!



Raven3766 said:


> Okay so I went to the once every 3 months warehouse sale. I was upset because the prices went up. Everything use to be 25 cent to $3 for clothing and shoes. Well, everything was priced! I found Coach boots  and vintage Christian Diors for $10 each and a vintage Ferragamo handbag for $5 and a LuLu Guinness tote for $10 and a silver alligator Ralph Lauren belt for $2. I was seriously deceived and upset  and bought it all. Then I realized how can I be upset at awesome prices and then it's the principle of it all....and yet, they were pretty good deals. Oh the deception!




Awww it bites when our fav places raise their prices. You still found some great deals!



SakuraSakura said:


> I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated
> View attachment 3139917




Awesome! I bet you can buy an O. That made me giggle. It's a great find either way!



Tomsmom said:


> Coming out of my slump a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Rich and skinny denim 3.50




Great denim! I love designer denim at thrift prices!



chocolagirl said:


> I recently bought a Valentino nudepink nuage bow tote second-hand for $70
> 
> I used to have this bag in black and regretted selling it




Sooo nice! I almost bought this bag at Nordstrom Rack recently for much more than you paid. It was the light green though, so I passed. I would have totally rocked that nude!



Raven3766 said:


> My new to me Longchamp and Ferragamo...
> Coach boots that have seen better days, there's a water stain at the top. Hopefully a good cobbler can fix them. $10
> 
> I've never heard of these boots, but I purchased for $10...Vic Matie; they are high in retail




Great bags and great boots! Love the Vic Matie' booties....I would be wearing the heck out of those babies!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

LuxeDeb said:


> Hysterical! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww it bites when our fav places raise their prices. You still found some great deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! I bet you can buy an O. That made me giggle. It's a great find either way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great denim! I love designer denim at thrift prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo nice! I almost bought this bag at Nordstrom Rack recently for much more than you paid. It was the light green though, so I passed. I would have totally rocked that nude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great bags and great boots! Love the Vic Matie' booties....I would be wearing the heck out of those babies!!




"Yeah, an 'o.' As in uh oh, I'm missing an 'O!'"

Then I would hang up and laugh at my lame joke.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Heritage Stripe Tote. This cost me thirty dollars.


----------



## fsadeli

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3142280
> 
> 
> Coach Heritage Stripe Tote. This cost me thirty dollars.




Thank you! Congratulations on your new find! is this from Value Village too? I saw in your photo there's a miu miu there! Did you grab it? such a steal!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Who wants to see some more Chanel??
Got these beauties at 98% off original retail.

Chanel dress 






Chanel 3 piece outfit - excuse the bad lighting on this one. Not sure what I was doing!


----------



## SakuraSakura

fsadeli said:


> Thank you! Congratulations on your new find! is this from Value Village too? I saw in your photo there's a miu miu there! Did you grab it? such a steal!




Yes indeed, but I'm consigning it as it is too heavy for my liking


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> Who wants to see some more Chanel??
> Got these beauties at 98% off original retail.
> 
> Chanel dress
> View attachment 3142716
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142717
> 
> 
> Chanel 3 piece outfit - excuse the bad lighting on this one. Not sure what I was doing!
> View attachment 3142719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142731


lovely as always


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Who wants to see some more Chanel??
> Got these beauties at 98% off original retail.
> 
> Chanel dress
> View attachment 3142716
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142717
> 
> 
> Chanel 3 piece outfit - excuse the bad lighting on this one. Not sure what I was doing!
> View attachment 3142719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142731



Gorgeous Chanel!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

LuxeDeb said:


> View attachment 3142728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142731



gorgeous!


----------



## jamamcg

Hit the tie jackpot today. Again found these from staking that guy on Instagram [emoji16] I left so many behind as the  prices adding up would of been a bit crazy. 




Vintage lanvin tie. 





An other vintage Lanvin tie 





Vintage Paco Rabanne tie my first ever paco Rabanne find 





Vintage Pucci tie. I Love this.  I have always dreamt of finding a Pucci tie. 





And lastly vintage Versace 

I left behind vintage Nina Ricci YSL Carven Jacques Fath


----------



## mariafano

magdalinka said:


> I must say I had a very lucky thrifting year and it was hard to chose just 5 best finds, but here they are.
> Best 5 thrift finds of the year 2013:
> 1- Hermes Grand Apparat scarf $5 (this must be my most favorite find of all time)
> 2- Ferragamo Varina patent flats like new $12
> 3- Etro wool silk scarf with tags $3
> 4- Alejandro Ingelmo Oscar riding boot brand new $45
> 5- Longchamp planetes tote like new $4
> 
> Also among best finds are the Marc Jacobs Italy bag $15, Ferragamo vara belt $6, Gucci belt $4, Ferragamo small bag $5, Gucci (not vintage) canvas bag $8, Miu Miu canvas bag $8, Must De Cartier scarf $4 and many many more...
> 
> Here is to another amazing thrift year!
> Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!!


All finds are great. Love the bag. Where do you go thrift shopping because I always wanted to go in New York, but don't know any stores.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Hit the tie jackpot today. Again found these from staking that guy on Instagram [emoji16] I left so many behind as the  prices adding up would of been a bit crazy.
> View attachment 3143007
> 
> View attachment 3143008
> 
> Vintage lanvin tie.
> 
> View attachment 3143009
> 
> View attachment 3143010
> 
> An other vintage Lanvin tie
> 
> View attachment 3143011
> 
> View attachment 3143012
> 
> Vintage Paco Rabanne tie my first ever paco Rabanne find
> 
> View attachment 3143013
> 
> View attachment 3143014
> 
> Vintage Pucci tie. I Love this.  I have always dreamt of finding a Pucci tie.
> 
> View attachment 3143017
> 
> View attachment 3143018
> 
> And lastly vintage Versace
> 
> I left behind vintage Nina Ricci YSL Carven Jacques Fath


Wow Jama! Wow!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Who wants to see some more Chanel??
> Got these beauties at 98% off original retail.
> 
> Chanel dress
> View attachment 3142716
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142717
> 
> 
> Chanel 3 piece outfit - excuse the bad lighting on this one. Not sure what I was doing!
> View attachment 3142719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142731


It's raining Chanel!


----------



## Cc1213

So much to catch up on! Woohoo with he wonderful scores!


----------



## authenticplease

SakuraSakura said:


> That whole conversation played out in my mind:
> 
> "Hello, I'm looking for an 'o'"



Or maybe just say, "I would like to buy a vowel"


----------



## JaNan16

Chanel for 98% off. SIGH! 

All these great bags, I love!

Here's one Jama might like. Instagram stalking is soooo creative! Ha! Ha!









Burberry Blue Label bag:













Here's my sad story of the day. Found ONE gorgeous Bottega Veneta shoe. Searched that GW up one side and down the other to no avail!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You are killing me with your Chanel finds! Ugly Chanel is priced for $500-1000 in my area. After I had my kids I sold my Chanel suit after accepting I would never be a size 2 again and now I can't afford to replace it. It would be cheaper for me to fly to Texas and shop with you LOL. 



LuxeDeb said:


> Who wants to see some more Chanel??
> Got these beauties at 98% off original retail.
> 
> Chanel dress
> View attachment 3142716
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142717
> 
> 
> Chanel 3 piece outfit - excuse the bad lighting on this one. Not sure what I was doing!
> View attachment 3142719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142731




That would kill me - I would have torn up GW looking for that Bottega too. Once I found a single Jimmy Choo at my favorite thrift and they actually held it for me until they found the other a few days later! Mind you one of the heels were broken and it cost $100 to fix but I was happy to pay it because they ended up giving me the shoes for free (and they looked brand new otherwise). 



JaNan16 said:


> Chanel for 98% off. SIGH!
> 
> All these great bags, I love!
> 
> Here's one Jama might like. Instagram stalking is soooo creative! Ha! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Blue Label bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my sad story of the day. Found ONE gorgeous Bottega Veneta shoe. Searched that GW up one side and down the other to no avail!


----------



## mharri20

Phew! I have spent the last few weeks catching up on this thread again! I got lost in wedding planning (finally married - woohoo!!), and this thread moves so fast...I'm happy to be caught up (I went all the way back to April)! I am drooling over everyone's finds lately. SO. MUCH. CHANEL. 

I've been going to my local Goodwill more (try to go once a week), and I've found a few things I like. Will post pictures sometime this week! I've mainly been shopping on Poshmark, and have managed to score quite a few goodies from there. Probably too many...so now I need to unload some of my closet so I can recoup some money.


----------



## magdalinka

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a vintage Lady Dior for thirty dollars. It was authenticated
> View attachment 3139917


Nice score, hope you can replace the "O"


Tomsmom said:


> Coming out of my slump a bit
> 
> Rich and skinny denim 3.50


Yay for being out of the slump! Cute jeans 


chocolagirl said:


> I recently bought a Valentino nudepink nuage bow tote second-hand for $70
> I used to have this bag in black and regretted selling it


Gorgeous! Great price for it, too. 


Raven3766 said:


> My new to me Longchamp and Ferragamo...
> http://
> Coach boots that have seen better days, there's a water stain at the top. Hopefully a good cobbler can fix them. $10
> http://
> I've never heard of these boots, but I purchased for $10...Vic Matie; they are high in retail.
> http://


Raven, sorry they raised the prices for you but you still got great scores. Nice boots!


LuxeDeb said:


> Who wants to see some more Chanel??
> Got these beauties at 98% off original retail.
> 
> Chanel dress
> View attachment 3142716
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142717
> 
> 
> Chanel 3 piece outfit - excuse the bad lighting on this one. Not sure what I was doing!
> View attachment 3142719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142731


Jaw dropped, gorgeous pieces. Just curious how much did you actually pay, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## remy12

Interesting article on Goodwill's new "Rare" Boutiques.

http://la.racked.com/2015/9/30/9422517/goodwill-shopping-guide-los-angeles


----------



## magdalinka

^^intetstjng article. 

Found this MCM leather belt today, $4 made in Germany


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> ^^intetstjng article.
> 
> Found this MCM leather belt today, $4 made in Germany
> View attachment 3144180


Nice, MCM is pretty hot now!


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> I bought my very first vintage Chanel earrings for $3....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183257-1_zpsopcf2aub.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Bought a Mary Frances for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183155-1_zpsjf1ebr77.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> and a vintage Oberon Paris beaded handbag...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-09/20150923_183911-1_zpskubt2dpx.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


lovely finds! great work on the chanel earrings!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is more of my end of season sale goodies!
> 
> 
> Chanel top $24
> 
> View attachment 3137213
> 
> View attachment 3137216
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $28
> 
> View attachment 3137217
> 
> 
> 
> McQ Alexander McQueen dress $28
> 
> View attachment 3137218
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer silk knit dress $7
> 
> View attachment 3137219
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo bag $175
> 
> View attachment 3137220
> 
> View attachment 3137221
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi python heels $45
> 
> View attachment 3137222
> 
> View attachment 3137223
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin wedges $50
> 
> View attachment 3137225


AWESOME! so many good stuff!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Who wants to see some more Chanel??
> Got these beauties at 98% off original retail.
> 
> Chanel dress
> View attachment 3142716
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142717
> 
> 
> Chanel 3 piece outfit - excuse the bad lighting on this one. Not sure what I was doing!
> View attachment 3142719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142731


lucky lucky you!  gorgeous!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I finally did some thrifting and found some goodies! 

For my DD I scored these super cute Lelli Kelly hightops for $3.







Her whole outfit was thrifted for less than $10 head to toe 






Pucci bucket hat for $3.






Vintage Bergdorf Goodman houndstooth blazer - love those 80s shoulders!






Les Copains shift dress for $7.






And my piece de resistance was this Salvatore Ferragamo suit for 30 bucks. It was originally $60 but I found it for half-price. These seriously go for several thousand dollars. 






I also got a crazy 80's evening dress for $10 - I just got it back from the tailor and I think I'll be wearing it to an upcoming fundraiser


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally did some thrifting and found some goodies!
> 
> For my DD I scored these super cute Lelli Kelly hightops for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her whole outfit was thrifted for less than $10 head to toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci bucket hat for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bergdorf Goodman houndstooth blazer - love those 80s shoulders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Copains shift dress for $7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my piece de resistance was this Salvatore Ferragamo suit for 30 bucks. It was originally $60 but I found it for half-price. These seriously go for several thousand dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a crazy 80's evening dress for $10 - I just got it back from the tailor and I think I'll be wearing it to an upcoming fundraiser



Love the high tops and the Pucci hat!  Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> ^^intetstjng article.
> 
> Found this MCM leather belt today, $4 made in Germany
> View attachment 3144180



Very cool belt!


----------



## jamamcg

I caved and went back for more ties. 

1960's/1970's kipper ties

Jacques Fath and Carven 






And I found this in another shop I saw a guy fumbling with his glasses to try and see it more clearly, so I squeezed around him and asked the man at the till if I could see it out of the case. And the guy who was looking at it said "Oh you beat me to it" inside I was grinning like the Cheshire Cat. 


Dior tie or lapel pin.


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> I caved and went back for more ties.
> 
> 1960's/1970's kipper ties
> 
> Jacques Fath and Carven
> 
> View attachment 3145938
> 
> View attachment 3145939
> 
> 
> And I found this in another shop I saw a guy fumbling with his glasses to try and see it more clearly, so I squeezed around him and asked the man at the till if I could see it out of the case. And the guy who was looking at it said "Oh you beat me to it" inside I was grinning like the Cheshire Cat.
> View attachment 3145940
> 
> Dior tie or lapel pin.




Well done on that lapel pin!


----------



## chloe_chanel

I scored Tom Ford sunnies for $13, originally $400. Came with original packaging and everything.


----------



## chowlover2

chloe_chanel said:


> I scored Tom Ford sunnies for $13, originally $400. Came with original packaging and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146190




Great score!


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally did some thrifting and found some goodies!
> 
> For my DD I scored these super cute Lelli Kelly hightops for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> Her whole outfit was thrifted for less than $10 head to toe
> 
> Pucci bucket hat for $3.
> 
> Vintage Bergdorf Goodman houndstooth blazer - love those 80s shoulders!
> 
> Les Copains shift dress for $7.
> 
> And my piece de resistance was this Salvatore Ferragamo suit for 30 bucks. It was originally $60 but I found it for half-price. These seriously go for several thousand dollars.
> 
> I also got a crazy 80's evening dress for $10 - I just got it back from the tailor and I think I'll be wearing it to an upcoming fundraiser


Love that Ferragamo suit, such detail! Even the buttons say Farragamo. What a bargain!
Your daughter is very cute, nice outfit. Sometimes I dress up my little girl and think to myself: this cost under $3, how cool s that?


jamamcg said:


> I caved and went back for more ties.
> 
> 1960's/1970's kipper ties
> 
> Jacques Fath and Carven
> 
> View attachment 3145938
> 
> View attachment 3145939
> 
> 
> And I found this in another shop I saw a guy fumbling with his glasses to try and see it more clearly, so I squeezed around him and asked the man at the till if I could see it out of the case. And the guy who was looking at it said "Oh you beat me to it" inside I was grinning like the Cheshire Cat.
> View attachment 3145940
> 
> Dior tie or lapel pin.


So proud of you for not only stalking instagrammers but also for snagging that tie pin from the guy with poor vision. Nicely done!


chloe_chanel said:


> I scored Tom Ford sunnies for $13, originally $400. Came with original packaging and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146190


Those are a great deal, Love Tom Ford accessories.


----------



## Ladyb72

Chanel vintage camera bag at a quarter of its price! Estate sale


----------



## LisaK026

Ladyb72 said:


> Chanel vintage camera bag at a quarter of its price! Estate sale


Gotta know how much you paid!! Please


----------



## Ladyb72

LisaK026 said:


> Gotta know how much you paid!! Please



$475! The bags just beautiful, beautiful condition! It stayed in the Estate store for a long time. I was patient. I knew the kind of clients who go there won't be interested, especially because the price tag was $1600. 

Finally, the manager accepted my $475! It was a heavy, but beyond all, SMART negotiation and it took me 2 years to convince them that $475 was a good price!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Ladyb72 said:


> Chanel vintage camera bag at a quarter of its price! Estate sale



 GORGEOUS! Congrats on that beautiful bag, it looks like it's in perfect condition too! Kudos on those negotiating skills and patience! Definitely paid off


----------



## thriftyandlux

Probably one of my most exciting finds in a while, especially because it basically looked brand new and in perfect condition!
Well actually my fiance was the one to find this gem (I've trained him well) 
Alexander McQueen classic men's polo, still retails on farfetch for over $600 CAD!
We picked it up from Plato's Closet for $18


----------



## chowlover2

Ladyb72 said:


> Chanel vintage camera bag at a quarter of its price! Estate sale




Great find!


----------



## Ladyb72

thank you, Serenaa.lu and chowlover2! And the rest. Good luck treasure hunting!


----------



## chocolagirl

serenaa.lu said:


> Probably one of my most exciting finds in a while, especially because it basically looked brand new and in perfect condition!
> Well actually my fiance was the one to find this gem (I've trained him well)
> Alexander McQueen classic men's polo, still retails on farfetch for over $600 CAD!
> We picked it up from Plato's Closet for $18


cool find!


----------



## chocolagirl

Ladyb72 said:


> Chanel vintage camera bag at a quarter of its price! Estate sale


congrats it's a beauty


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Love that Ferragamo suit, such detail! Even the buttons say Farragamo. What a bargain!
> Your daughter is very cute, nice outfit. Sometimes I dress up my little girl and think to myself: this cost under $3, how cool s that?
> 
> So proud of you for not only stalking instagrammers but also for snagging that tie pin from the guy with poor vision. Nicely done!
> 
> Those are a great deal, Love Tom Ford accessories.




Hahahahaha thanks magda. The Instagram guy caught me out though.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I no longer will be able to post pictures on this site. Unfortunately, when I upload my pictures on photo bucket they are stored in Google images even after deleting them and this makes me feel uncomfortable. 

Yesterday I found two pairs of Jimmy Choo shoes Not H&m and a St john basics jacket for a total of $22.

Be safe in the land of thrifting.


----------



## LisaK026

Ladyb72 said:


> $475! The bags just beautiful, beautiful condition! It stayed in the Estate store for a long time. I was patient. I knew the kind of clients who go there won't be interested, especially because the price tag was $1600.
> 
> Finally, the manager accepted my $475! It was a heavy, but beyond all, SMART negotiation and it took me 2 years to convince them that $475 was a good price!


 Good job. Awesome price. And they only go UP in value!


----------



## Raven3766

Ladyb72 said:


> Chanel vintage camera bag at a quarter of its price! Estate sale


Oh my goodness....


----------



## Raven3766

chloe_chanel said:


> I scored Tom Ford sunnies for $13, originally $400. Came with original packaging and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146190


Tom Ford, great deal!


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally did some thrifting and found some goodies!
> 
> For my DD I scored these super cute Lelli Kelly hightops for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her whole outfit was thrifted for less than $10 head to toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci bucket hat for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bergdorf Goodman houndstooth blazer - love those 80s shoulders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Copains shift dress for $7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my piece de resistance was this Salvatore Ferragamo suit for 30 bucks. It was originally $60 but I found it for half-price. These seriously go for several thousand dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a crazy 80's evening dress for $10 - I just got it back from the tailor and I think I'll be wearing it to an upcoming fundraiser


I love your daughter's shoes, so cute! Ferragamo at great price and it is a fabulous outfit; you will be the best dressed at your fundraiser; love to see the pic of the 80's dress.


----------



## vesperholly

2goodeyestoo said:


> I no longer will be able to post pictures on this site. Unfortunately, when I upload my pictures on photo bucket they are stored in Google images even after deleting them and this makes me feel uncomfortable.



I don't like that either. Deleting on photobucket doesn't seem to actually delete much. Can you use the attachment option on this site?


----------



## magdalinka

A little orange box with some soft cashmere goodness...
Found this Hermes silk cashmere GM shawl on the bay for $110, came with the box. It was abused by a flock of moth and had several holes which I reweaved using threads pulled from the edges. It's not a professional job but beats paying $60 per hole. And can't see them at all while worn. Now that it feels like the North Pole again I will be getting a lot of use out of my cashmere shawls.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> A little orange box with some soft cashmere goodness...
> Found this Hermes silk cashmere GM shawl on the bay for $110, came with the box. It was abused by a flock of moth and had several holes which I reweaved using threads pulled from the edges. It's not a professional job but beats paying $60 per hole. And can't see them at all while worn. Now that it feels like the North Pole again I will be getting a lot of use out of my cashmere shawls.
> 
> View attachment 3148428
> View attachment 3148429
> 
> View attachment 3148430


It's pretty Magda! Great job on your repair; holes or no hole, love the pattern and color.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> It's pretty Magda! Great job on your repair; holes or no hole, love the pattern and color.




Thanks Raven. I am obsessed with Hermes cashmere


----------



## mharri20

chloe_chanel said:


> I scored Tom Ford sunnies for $13, originally $400. Came with original packaging and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146190



Amazing score on these sunnies! 



magdalinka said:


> A little orange box with some soft cashmere goodness...
> Found this Hermes silk cashmere GM shawl on the bay for $110, came with the box. It was abused by a flock of moth and had several holes which I reweaved using threads pulled from the edges. It's not a professional job but beats paying $60 per hole. And can't see them at all while worn. Now that it feels like the North Pole again I will be getting a lot of use out of my cashmere shawls.
> 
> View attachment 3148428
> View attachment 3148429
> 
> View attachment 3148430



The scarf is stunning! I envy your ability for fix the holes...I tried once and it was a total loss. I have passed up on a few goodies because of moth holes


----------



## Jessica_TFD

It's been a while since I've posted any finds but I recently found a Max Mara dress and a great vintage union made skirt. It's faux leather but still really cool.


ETA Sorry for the sideways pic...ooops


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys! There is nothing more satisfying than thrift dressing from head to toe 



Tomsmom said:


> Love the high tops and the Pucci hat!  Your daughter is adorable!





magdalinka said:


> Love that Ferragamo suit, such detail! Even the buttons say Farragamo. What a bargain!
> Your daughter is very cute, nice outfit. Sometimes I dress up my little girl and think to myself: this cost under $3, how cool s that?



Truthfully I'm a little worried because there will be a lot of real fashion and money there so I'm not sure about best dressed but I'm sure I'll pull something together  Vintage can get very tricky - you want to look modern without looking too costume-y KWIM?



Raven3766 said:


> I love your daughter's shoes, so cute! Ferragamo at great price and it is a fabulous outfit; you will be the best dressed at your fundraiser; love to see the pic of the 80's dress.


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone in CA shopped at a Goodwill " Rare " store?


----------



## dooneybaby

LuxeDeb said:


> Who wants to see some more Chanel??
> Got these beauties at 98% off original retail.
> 
> Chanel dress
> View attachment 3142716
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142717
> 
> 
> Chanel 3 piece outfit - excuse the bad lighting on this one. Not sure what I was doing!
> View attachment 3142719
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142724
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142725
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142730
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142731


LuxeDeb, where did you find Chanel for 98% off? Please share.
The white dress is sooooo cute.


----------



## jamamcg

Saw some nice things the past few days, but didn't buy as either the price was too high or I just decided I didn't need it. 



Dior shoes. My size, just out of my budget at £200 [emoji24]





Gucci suede trench coat. Womans coat and store was closed also would probably be very expensive 



Givenchy plates 5 for £7.99. Decided I didn't need them so left them. 



Loewe handbag. Was £24.99. Just decided I don't need it hahahahahahahaha 

Also saw Jimmy Choo loafers for £60 

Prada jacket £150 

And a Balenciaga bag from the 70's £79.99. 

And a burberry bag in poor condition for £4.99.


----------



## Siso

Some recent finds
Green dior separates skirt. $0.30
Han feng linen and silk dress $7.00
Black IRO silk top $5.00
Vintage mcm that needs some love $0.25
Manolos $3.00


----------



## Anne2010

Just fab....< $100


----------



## Anne2010

Vintage 8K (333) YG Earrings. $53
Hook in front. I own another pair of Whitby jet.  Rare to find these French type of pierced earrings.
Exceptional find.


----------



## emilu

Anne2010 said:


> Vintage 8K (333) YG Earrings. $53
> 
> Hook in front. I own another pair of Whitby jet.  Rare to find these French type of pierced earrings.
> 
> Exceptional find.




So pretty


----------



## chowlover2

Anne2010 said:


> Vintage 8K (333) YG Earrings. $53
> 
> Hook in front. I own another pair of Whitby jet.  Rare to find these French type of pierced earrings.
> 
> Exceptional find.




Beautiful!


----------



## anitalilac

Anne2010 said:


> Vintage 8K (333) YG Earrings. $53
> Hook in front. I own another pair of Whitby jet.  Rare to find these French type of pierced earrings.
> Exceptional find.



Lovely earings....I love earings like that...I think it elongates my round cubby face.


----------



## magdalinka

Anne2010 said:


> Vintage 8K (333) YG Earrings. $53
> Hook in front. I own another pair of Whitby jet.  Rare to find these French type of pierced earrings.
> Exceptional find.


So pretty. I would love to know more, are these antique?


mharri20 said:


> Amazing score on these sunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> The scarf is stunning! I envy your ability for fix the holes...I tried once and it was a total loss. I have passed up on a few goodies because of moth holes


Thank you. I actually had no idea how to do it but google saved the day! It was my first time reweaving, don't give up!


Jessica_TFD said:


> It's been a while since I've posted any finds but I recently found a Max Mara dress and a great vintage union made skirt. It's faux leather but still really cool.
> 
> 
> ETA Sorry for the sideways pic...ooops


Love that dress. 


jamamcg said:


> Saw some nice things the past few days, but didn't buy as either the price was too high or I just decided I didn't need it.
> 
> View attachment 3150499
> 
> Dior shoes. My size, just out of my budget at £200 [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3150500
> 
> View attachment 3150501
> 
> Gucci suede trench coat. Womans coat and store was closed also would probably be very expensive
> 
> View attachment 3150502
> 
> Givenchy plates 5 for £7.99. Decided I didn't need them so left them.
> 
> View attachment 3150503
> 
> Loewe handbag. Was £24.99. Just decided I don't need it hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Also saw Jimmy Choo loafers for £60
> 
> Prada jacket £150
> 
> And a Balenciaga bag from the 70's £79.99.
> 
> And a burberry bag in poor condition for £4.99.


I hear you on passing up bargains, I have been very selective about what comes home with me lately. 
That Loewe bag would have been mine though 


Siso said:


> Some recent finds
> Green dior separates skirt. $0.30
> Han feng linen and silk dress $7.00
> Black IRO silk top $5.00
> Vintage mcm that needs some love $0.25
> Manolos $3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150610
> View attachment 3150612
> View attachment 3150613
> View attachment 3150614
> View attachment 3150615


Great finds, I hope we see a before and after of the MCM


----------



## mharri20

Siso said:


> Some recent finds
> Green dior separates skirt. $0.30
> Han feng linen and silk dress $7.00
> Black IRO silk top $5.00
> Vintage mcm that needs some love $0.25
> Manolos $3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150610
> View attachment 3150612
> View attachment 3150613
> View attachment 3150614
> View attachment 3150615



These prices are amazing! I really love the Manolos - such a classic style.


----------



## Anne2010

shop goodwill.com
A great way to find bargains of all kinds.
Just do your homework and investigate before bidding.
Also Liveauctioneers.com if you are looking for online shopping.
Otherwise, have fun at consignment, local vintage, goodwill, Salvation Army and WSRM.
If you have the time it can be super fun. And there is nothing more fun then finding a bargain!  Keep your retail.   I have been doing this since the 70's.  The truth is, its a 'throw away' world an I just take advantage of what others get weary of. WOW!


----------



## SakuraSakura

The lady at the cash register: Is that real? I bet it isn't. 
Me: (slightly irritated.) 


I hate it when cashers say that. I find it to be irritating. 

$15 for a coach poppy zippy wallet.


----------



## jamamcg

Well after not buying any of the finds over the past few days this came home with me. I don't usually look at belts as they are 99% crap or falling apart here. I brushed my hand down this one and the leather felt quite nice so I decided to see if there was a brand name and saw this at the end of the belt. 




I then thought what have they priced it at, as any brand name not even high designer is extortionate and it was priced £4.75. 





I love the little logo detail on the side.

They had another one for £5.50 but I didn't like it as much and the buckle was a little worn

Also while out I spotted a gucci tie for £20 
A suede Sandro bag for £19.99 
A vintage burberry bag 
And a vintage mulberry bag for £35 
And a fake LV and a fake Gucci


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> The lady at the cash register: Is that real? I bet it isn't.
> Me: (slightly irritated.)
> 
> 
> I hate it when cashers say that. I find it to be irritating.
> 
> $15 for a coach poppy zippy wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151601


I have one shop I go to and the woman is so irritating. I purchased a vintage bag with a mirror wrapped tightly in waxed paper. She said what is this and opened the wrapped mirror...oh that made me angry, she continued to look at everything. I avoid her now.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Well after not buying any of the finds over the past few days this came home with me. I don't usually look at belts as they are 99% crap or falling apart here. I brushed my hand down this one and the leather felt quite nice so I decided to see if there was a brand name and saw this at the end of the belt.
> 
> View attachment 3151703
> 
> 
> I then thought what have they priced it at, as any brand name not even high designer is extortionate and it was priced £4.75.
> 
> View attachment 3151704
> 
> View attachment 3151705
> 
> I love the little logo detail on the side.
> 
> They had another one for £5.50 but I didn't like it as much and the buckle was a little worn
> 
> Also while out I spotted a gucci tie for £20
> A suede Sandro bag for £19.99
> A vintage burberry bag
> And a vintage mulberry bag for £35
> And a fake LV and a fake Gucci


Loving the belt; how neat!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> I have one shop I go to and the woman is so irritating. I purchased a vintage bag with a mirror wrapped tightly in waxed paper. She said what is this and opened the wrapped mirror...oh that made me angry, she continued to look at everything. I avoid her now.




The cashier then proceeded to go through every nook and cranny of the wallet, which made me furious. Keep your grubby hands off of my purchase, mmkay? 

Perhaps I'm being a tad moody but seriously! Who does that?!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Well after not buying any of the finds over the past few days this came home with me. I don't usually look at belts as they are 99% crap or falling apart here. I brushed my hand down this one and the leather felt quite nice so I decided to see if there was a brand name and saw this at the end of the belt.
> 
> View attachment 3151703
> 
> 
> I then thought what have they priced it at, as any brand name not even high designer is extortionate and it was priced £4.75.
> 
> View attachment 3151704
> 
> View attachment 3151705
> 
> I love the little logo detail on the side.
> 
> They had another one for £5.50 but I didn't like it as much and the buckle was a little worn
> 
> Also while out I spotted a gucci tie for £20
> A suede Sandro bag for £19.99
> A vintage burberry bag
> And a vintage mulberry bag for £35
> And a fake LV and a fake Gucci




Beautiful belt!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Hit the tie jackpot today. Again found these from staking that guy on Instagram [emoji16] I left so many behind as the  prices adding up would of been a bit crazy.
> View attachment 3143007
> 
> View attachment 3143008
> 
> Vintage lanvin tie.
> 
> View attachment 3143009
> 
> View attachment 3143010
> 
> An other vintage Lanvin tie
> 
> View attachment 3143011
> 
> View attachment 3143012
> 
> Vintage Paco Rabanne tie my first ever paco Rabanne find
> 
> View attachment 3143013
> 
> View attachment 3143014
> 
> Vintage Pucci tie. I Love this.  I have always dreamt of finding a Pucci tie.
> 
> View attachment 3143017
> 
> View attachment 3143018
> 
> And lastly vintage Versace
> 
> I left behind vintage Nina Ricci YSL Carven Jacques Fath



So many nice ties! Gosh, I hope you wear them. Love, love the Versace!



JaNan16 said:


> Chanel for 98% off. SIGH!
> 
> All these great bags, I love!
> 
> Here's one Jama might like. Instagram stalking is soooo creative! Ha! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Blue Label bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my sad story of the day. Found ONE gorgeous Bottega Veneta shoe. Searched that GW up one side and down the other to no avail!



Awww so sad about the one lonely Bottega shoe. Maybe that is why someone donated it! lol



magdalinka said:


> ^^intetstjng article.
> 
> Found this MCM leather belt today, $4 made in Germany
> View attachment 3144180



Nice! MCM is making quite the comeback now.



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally did some thrifting and found some goodies!
> 
> For my DD I scored these super cute Lelli Kelly hightops for $3.
> 
> Her whole outfit was thrifted for less than $10 head to toe
> 
> Pucci bucket hat for $3.
> 
> Vintage Bergdorf Goodman houndstooth blazer - love those 80s shoulders!
> 
> Les Copains shift dress for $7.
> 
> And my piece de resistance was this Salvatore Ferragamo suit for 30 bucks. It was originally $60 but I found it for half-price. These seriously go for several thousand dollars.
> 
> 
> I also got a crazy 80's evening dress for $10 - I just got it back from the tailor and I think I'll be wearing it to an upcoming fundraiser



Those sparkly high tops are soooo adorable! Cute Les Copains dress. Nice find on the Ferragamo suit. It looks like a full length skirt suit?!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> I caved and went back for more ties.
> 
> 1960's/1970's kipper ties
> 
> Jacques Fath and Carven
> 
> View attachment 3145938
> 
> View attachment 3145939
> 
> 
> And I found this in another shop I saw a guy fumbling with his glasses to try and see it more clearly, so I squeezed around him and asked the man at the till if I could see it out of the case. And the guy who was looking at it said "Oh you beat me to it" inside I was grinning like the Cheshire Cat.
> View attachment 3145940
> 
> Dior tie or lapel pin.



What a score on the Dior stick pin!



chloe_chanel said:


> I scored Tom Ford sunnies for $13, originally $400. Came with original packaging and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146190



Great find!



Ladyb72 said:


> Chanel vintage camera bag at a quarter of its price! Estate sale



Very nice!



serenaa.lu said:


> Probably one of my most exciting finds in a while, especially because it basically looked brand new and in perfect condition!
> Well actually my fiance was the one to find this gem (I've trained him well)
> Alexander McQueen classic men's polo, still retails on farfetch for over $600 CAD!
> We picked it up from Plato's Closet for $18



Wow! Love the skull on a classic polo!



magdalinka said:


> A little orange box with some soft cashmere goodness...
> Found this Hermes silk cashmere GM shawl on the bay for $110, came with the box. It was abused by a flock of moth and had several holes which I reweaved using threads pulled from the edges. It's not a professional job but beats paying $60 per hole. And can't see them at all while worn. Now that it feels like the North Pole again I will be getting a lot of use out of my cashmere shawls.
> 
> View attachment 3148428
> View attachment 3148429
> 
> View attachment 3148430



Super job! Love the colors & you were so brave to do the repair yourself! It paid off 



Jessica_TFD said:


> It's been a while since I've posted any finds but I recently found a Max Mara dress and a great vintage union made skirt. It's faux leather but still really cool.
> 
> 
> ETA Sorry for the sideways pic...ooops



Nice find on the Max Mara dress! Timeless style.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Siso said:


> Some recent finds
> Green dior separates skirt. $0.30
> Han feng linen and silk dress $7.00
> Black IRO silk top $5.00
> Vintage mcm that needs some love $0.25
> Manolos $3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150610
> View attachment 3150612
> View attachment 3150613
> View attachment 3150614
> View attachment 3150615



Nice finds! The IRO top is super cute!



Anne2010 said:


> Just fab....< $100



Pretty!



Anne2010 said:


> Vintage 8K (333) YG Earrings. $53
> Hook in front. I own another pair of Whitby jet.  Rare to find these French type of pierced earrings.
> Exceptional find.



Beautiful! I have had some major scores on vintage diamond estate jewelry lately, so I can totally appreciate how lovely and special these are!



Anne2010 said:


> shop goodwill.com
> A great way to find bargains of all kinds.
> Just do your homework and investigate before bidding.
> Also Liveauctioneers.com if you are looking for online shopping.
> Otherwise, have fun at consignment, local vintage, goodwill, Salvation Army and WSRM.
> If you have the time it can be super fun. And there is nothing more fun then finding a bargain!  Keep your retail.   I have been doing this since the 70's.  The truth is, its a 'throw away' world an I just take advantage of what others get weary of. WOW!



OMG I am in love with that 70s (or is it 80s?) Chanel belt! That pop of blue is just gorgeous!



SakuraSakura said:


> The lady at the cash register: Is that real? I bet it isn't.
> Me: (slightly irritated.)
> 
> 
> I hate it when cashers say that. I find it to be irritating.
> 
> $15 for a coach poppy zippy wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151601



Pretty color!



jamamcg said:


> Well after not buying any of the finds over the past few days this came home with me. I don't usually look at belts as they are 99% crap or falling apart here. I brushed my hand down this one and the leather felt quite nice so I decided to see if there was a brand name and saw this at the end of the belt.
> 
> View attachment 3151703
> 
> 
> I then thought what have they priced it at, as any brand name not even high designer is extortionate and it was priced £4.75.
> 
> View attachment 3151704
> 
> View attachment 3151705
> 
> I love the little logo detail on the side.
> 
> They had another one for £5.50 but I didn't like it as much and the buckle was a little worn
> 
> Also while out I spotted a gucci tie for £20
> A suede Sandro bag for £19.99
> A vintage burberry bag
> And a vintage mulberry bag for £35
> And a fake LV and a fake Gucci



Nice score on the belt! I love the side logo, too!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my consignment shop deals!


M Missoni embellished dress $33








Michael Kors cashmere/silk shell (made in Italy) $5





Tibi silk blouse $7 





Diane Von Furstenberg wrap dress NWT $16





M Missoni top $21





Ralph Lauren Rugby skinny jeans (couldn't resist the skull pocket) and Joes skinny jeans $8 each





Alexander McQueen sling backs $32







Prada peep toes heels NWT $30


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my consignment shop deals!
> 
> 
> M Missoni embellished dress $33
> 
> View attachment 3152413
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152414
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors cashmere/silk shell (made in Italy) $5
> 
> View attachment 3152415
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi silk blouse $7
> 
> View attachment 3152416
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg wrap dress NWT $16
> 
> View attachment 3152418
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $21
> 
> View attachment 3152419
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Rugby skinny jeans (couldn't resist the skull pocket) and Joes skinny jeans $8 each
> 
> View attachment 3152420
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen sling backs $32
> 
> View attachment 3152421
> 
> View attachment 3152422
> 
> 
> 
> Prada peep toes heels NWT $30
> 
> View attachment 3152424



Loving the DVF dress!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Great finds as always! 

It's actually a midi skirt - love the longer length 



LuxeDeb said:


> Those sparkly high tops are soooo adorable! Cute Les Copains dress. Nice find on the Ferragamo suit. It looks like a full length skirt suit?!





LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my consignment shop deals!
> 
> 
> M Missoni embellished dress $33
> 
> View attachment 3152413
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152414
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors cashmere/silk shell (made in Italy) $5
> 
> View attachment 3152415
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi silk blouse $7
> 
> View attachment 3152416
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg wrap dress NWT $16
> 
> View attachment 3152418
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $21
> 
> View attachment 3152419
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Rugby skinny jeans (couldn't resist the skull pocket) and Joes skinny jeans $8 each
> 
> View attachment 3152420
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen sling backs $32
> 
> View attachment 3152421
> 
> View attachment 3152422
> 
> 
> 
> Prada peep toes heels NWT $30
> 
> View attachment 3152424


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my consignment shop deals!
> 
> 
> M Missoni embellished dress $33
> 
> View attachment 3152413
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152414
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors cashmere/silk shell (made in Italy) $5
> 
> View attachment 3152415
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi silk blouse $7
> 
> View attachment 3152416
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg wrap dress NWT $16
> 
> View attachment 3152418
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $21
> 
> View attachment 3152419
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Rugby skinny jeans (couldn't resist the skull pocket) and Joes skinny jeans $8 each
> 
> View attachment 3152420
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen sling backs $32
> 
> View attachment 3152421
> 
> View attachment 3152422
> 
> 
> 
> Prada peep toes heels NWT $30
> 
> View attachment 3152424




Love the ostrich skin MCQUEENS!!!!!!!!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. 

And oddly I don't were ties I just love buying them.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my consignment shop deals!
> 
> 
> M Missoni embellished dress $33
> 
> View attachment 3152413
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152414
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors cashmere/silk shell (made in Italy) $5
> 
> View attachment 3152415
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi silk blouse $7
> 
> View attachment 3152416
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg wrap dress NWT $16
> 
> View attachment 3152418
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $21
> 
> View attachment 3152419
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Rugby skinny jeans (couldn't resist the skull pocket) and Joes skinny jeans $8 each
> 
> View attachment 3152420
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen sling backs $32
> 
> View attachment 3152421
> 
> View attachment 3152422
> 
> 
> 
> Prada peep toes heels NWT $30
> 
> View attachment 3152424


The shoes! The shoes!


----------



## justeen

Purchased these Double H brand cowboy boots  I am in love with them! May never go back to other shoes lol I paid $30 for these at a Value Village


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my consignment shop deals!
> 
> 
> M Missoni embellished dress $33
> 
> View attachment 3152413
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152414
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors cashmere/silk shell (made in Italy) $5
> 
> View attachment 3152415
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi silk blouse $7
> 
> View attachment 3152416
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg wrap dress NWT $16
> 
> View attachment 3152418
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni top $21
> 
> View attachment 3152419
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Rugby skinny jeans (couldn't resist the skull pocket) and Joes skinny jeans $8 each
> 
> View attachment 3152420
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen sling backs $32
> 
> View attachment 3152421
> 
> View attachment 3152422
> 
> 
> 
> Prada peep toes heels NWT $30
> 
> View attachment 3152424


lovely finds as always~ I always envy ur finds. New DVF is awesome!


----------



## chocolagirl

So today I found these DL1961 amanda jeans in my size that look pretty much worn once for $4
I was actually thinking of buying them at my local mall for half price for about $120ish so happy~
also found this DVF thandi wool dress for $20


----------



## chocolagirl

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I finally did some thrifting and found some goodies!
> 
> For my DD I scored these super cute Lelli Kelly hightops for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her whole outfit was thrifted for less than $10 head to toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci bucket hat for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bergdorf Goodman houndstooth blazer - love those 80s shoulders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Copains shift dress for $7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my piece de resistance was this Salvatore Ferragamo suit for 30 bucks. It was originally $60 but I found it for half-price. These seriously go for several thousand dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a crazy 80's evening dress for $10 - I just got it back from the tailor and I think I'll be wearing it to an upcoming fundraiser


the ferragamo suit is gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolagirl

jamamcg said:


> Well after not buying any of the finds over the past few days this came home with me. I don't usually look at belts as they are 99% crap or falling apart here. I brushed my hand down this one and the leather felt quite nice so I decided to see if there was a brand name and saw this at the end of the belt.
> 
> View attachment 3151703
> 
> 
> I then thought what have they priced it at, as any brand name not even high designer is extortionate and it was priced £4.75.
> 
> View attachment 3151704
> 
> View attachment 3151705
> 
> I love the little logo detail on the side.
> 
> They had another one for £5.50 but I didn't like it as much and the buckle was a little worn
> 
> Also while out I spotted a gucci tie for £20
> A suede Sandro bag for £19.99
> A vintage burberry bag
> And a vintage mulberry bag for £35
> And a fake LV and a fake Gucci


loewe leather is incredible


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a Furla Candy Bag for $20.
	

		
			
		

		
	





So, there's something a bit weird with this bag. It's supposed to come with only one dog tag but it came with two. Both of these dog tags are very different from one another. Here, take a look: 




One of them is longer than the other. 




The first dog tag. 




They are vastly different. I'm so confused! 


Could anybody help me out on this please? Thanks.


----------



## jamamcg

Once again I caved and had to go back for it. 

Loewe belt. £5.50. 

It's a reversible belt as the buckle can come off which is cool.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I got two longchamp bags, one is a shopper bag, a rag &bone shirt dress, a monogrammed gucci checkbook cover, LA model finesse handbag, tory burch flip flops.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Once again I caved and had to go back for it.
> 
> Loewe belt. £5.50.
> 
> It's a reversible belt as the buckle can come off which is cool.
> 
> View attachment 3153632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153634




I'm glad you went back, that belt is a beauty!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> I'm glad you went back, that belt is a beauty!




Thanks [emoji4] I initially thought that the enamel on the buckle had broken off on half of it , but once I went back to see it again I saw it was just black paint hahahaha. I can scratch off the rest so it is all sliver.


----------



## chocolagirl

Siso said:


> Some recent finds
> Green dior separates skirt. $0.30
> Han feng linen and silk dress $7.00
> Black IRO silk top $5.00
> Vintage mcm that needs some love $0.25
> Manolos $3.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150610
> View attachment 3150612
> View attachment 3150613
> View attachment 3150614
> View attachment 3150615


love the classic manolos


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> I no longer will be able to post pictures on this site. Unfortunately, when I upload my pictures on photo bucket they are stored in Google images even after deleting them and this makes me feel uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I found two pairs of Jimmy Choo shoes Not H&m and a St john basics jacket for a total of $22.
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe in the land of thrifting.




There are apps or downloads for a free watermark. Even though your pics would probably still show up, nobody would steal them because of the watermark. 



dooneybaby said:


> LuxeDeb, where did you find Chanel for 98% off? Please share.
> The white dress is sooooo cute.




Consignment shops! The end of season sales are killer. You have to be really fast with the Chanel though.



jamamcg said:


> Saw some nice things the past few days, but didn't buy as either the price was too high or I just decided I didn't need it.
> 
> View attachment 3150499
> 
> Dior shoes. My size, just out of my budget at £200 [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3150500
> 
> View attachment 3150501
> 
> Gucci suede trench coat. Womans coat and store was closed also would probably be very expensive
> 
> View attachment 3150502
> 
> Givenchy plates 5 for £7.99. Decided I didn't need them so left them.
> 
> View attachment 3150503
> 
> Loewe handbag. Was £24.99. Just decided I don't need it hahahahahahahaha
> 
> Also saw Jimmy Choo loafers for £60
> 
> Prada jacket £150
> 
> And a Balenciaga bag from the 70's £79.99.
> 
> And a burberry bag in poor condition for £4.99.




Too bad about the Dior shoes. I cannot believe you passed on the Givenchy plates!!



justeen said:


> Purchased these Double H brand cowboy boots  I am in love with them! May never go back to other shoes lol I paid $30 for these at a Value Village




Fun!



chocolagirl said:


> So today I found these DL1961 amanda jeans in my size that look pretty much worn once for $4
> I was actually thinking of buying them at my local mall for half price for about $120ish so happy~
> also found this DVF thandi wool dress for $20




Like new jeans are some of the best finds! Love the DVF dress!



SakuraSakura said:


> I found a Furla Candy Bag for $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153266
> 
> 
> 
> So, there's something a bit weird with this bag. It's supposed to come with only one dog tag but it came with two. Both of these dog tags are very different from one another. Here, take a look:
> 
> View attachment 3153270
> 
> 
> One of them is longer than the other.
> 
> View attachment 3153274
> 
> 
> The first dog tag.
> 
> View attachment 3153276
> 
> 
> They are vastly different. I'm so confused!
> 
> 
> Could anybody help me out on this please? Thanks.




Cute! I am not very familiar with Furla, but I bet some good googling or checking one of the authenticity boards would help.



jamamcg said:


> Once again I caved and had to go back for it.
> 
> Loewe belt. £5.50.
> 
> It's a reversible belt as the buckle can come off which is cool.
> 
> View attachment 3153632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153634




Great belt! Glad you went back for it!



2goodeyestoo said:


> I got two longchamp bags, one is a shopper bag, a rag &bone shirt dress, a monogrammed gucci checkbook cover, LA model finesse handbag, tory burch flip flops.




Sounds like you did good!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I stumbled across a $3 sale! Woohoo!


Tuleh strapless silk dress





Diane Von Furstenberg tissue cotton top





Kulson blazer





Milly skirt





J Crew Italian yarn cashmere sweater





Theory cashmere sweater


----------



## Ladyb72

magdalinka said:


> A little orange box with some soft cashmere goodness...
> Found this Hermes silk cashmere GM shawl on the bay for $110, came with the box. It was abused by a flock of moth and had several holes which I reweaved using threads pulled from the edges. It's not a professional job but beats paying $60 per hole. And can't see them at all while worn. Now that it feels like the North Pole again I will be getting a lot of use out of my cashmere shawls.
> 
> View attachment 3148428
> View attachment 3148429
> 
> View attachment 3148430


Awesome! Use it in good health!


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> A little orange box with some soft cashmere goodness...
> Found this Hermes silk cashmere GM shawl on the bay for $110, came with the box. It was abused by a flock of moth and had several holes which I reweaved using threads pulled from the edges. It's not a professional job but beats paying $60 per hole. And can't see them at all while worn. Now that it feels like the North Pole again I will be getting a lot of use out of my cashmere shawls.
> 
> View attachment 3148428
> View attachment 3148429
> 
> View attachment 3148430




I went to a exhibition in the V&A on Indian fabric and they had a embroidered Hermes cashmere scarf and it reminded me of you. (The reason it was there was because it was embroidered in India and took 500 hours to complete. )


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> A little orange box with some soft cashmere goodness...
> Found this Hermes silk cashmere GM shawl on the bay for $110, came with the box. It was abused by a flock of moth and had several holes which I reweaved using threads pulled from the edges. It's not a professional job but beats paying $60 per hole. And can't see them at all while worn. Now that it feels like the North Pole again I will be getting a lot of use out of my cashmere shawls.
> 
> View attachment 3148428
> View attachment 3148429
> 
> View attachment 3148430


beautiful design!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I know I said I would not share any more pics with the board, but I had to share this find I found at the my goodwill outlet, in a bag full of costume jewelry, I found two pieces of 14 kt gold. One herringbone necklace marked, Italy A27 and the earrings marked 14 kt gold and Carla. I will keep both for myself. Paid less than $3 for the whole bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> I know I said I would not share any more pics with the board, but I had to share this find I found at the my goodwill outlet, in a bag full of costume jewelry, I found two pieces of 14 kt gold. One herringbone necklace marked, Italy A27 and the earrings marked 14 kt gold and Carla. I will keep both for myself. Paid less than $3 for the whole bag.





Awesome find!!


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> I know I said I would not share any more pics with the board, but I had to share this find I found at the my goodwill outlet, in a bag full of costume jewelry, I found two pieces of 14 kt gold. One herringbone necklace marked, Italy A27 and the earrings marked 14 kt gold and Carla. I will keep both for myself. Paid less than $3 for the whole bag.




Wow! Great find!


----------



## nerimanna

Great finds everyone! Cuch a pleasure seeing everybody's finds.

I haven't thrifted much lately (got addicted with Aliexpress - that site is cheap and really cute clothes!) but i was able to score two goodies today.

Tory Burch silk tunic







Sharon Wauchob silk top (Irish designer, her tops retails $500)

love this top, so soft from the drape and  yet edgy because of the patent leather strap


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! Great find!



Thought of you last week Chow.

Someone bought a le creuset braiser for $2 at the gwo.  It looked new. In a bone/ivory color.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thought of you last week Chow.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone bought a le creuset braiser for $2 at the gwo.  It looked new. In a bone/ivory color.




" weeps and runs from thread "

I have landed some nice furniture on Craig's List. Broyhill armoire and 2 cocktail tables, $75! And the top of the armoire comes off, which is great. Picking up Friday, fingers crossed.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Last week I picked up a brand new sealed Josie Maran Whipped Argan Oil Body Cleansing Butter for $4. It's weird because I never find decent beauty products at thrift. 






I also picked up this vintage Oleg Cassini sequin number - and the funny thing is I already own this exact dress in green LOL. I was on the fence but it was half-off so for $12.50 I couldn't resist.


----------



## Cc1213

Hey all! Long time no see. Haven't had much time to thrift or post. Here's some loot from today:

Ralph Lauren Collection Blazer. This piece is strange...it's like a conductor's jacket - it's short in the front with curtails in the back. Never seen anything like it. What do you all think? ($9)





Cute Kate spade clutch - $9



St. John shell, with tags -$4



Jean Michele Cabatz shoes - $6 after a 50% off coupon. Never heard of this brand, but the shoes are quite pricey new, and these have real snake skin on them!


----------



## chowlover2

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Last week I picked up a brand new sealed Josie Maran Whipped Argan Oil Body Cleansing Butter for $4. It's weird because I never find decent beauty products at thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up this vintage Oleg Cassini sequin number - and the funny thing is I already own this exact dress in green LOL. I was on the fence but it was half-off so for $12.50 I couldn't resist.




My BFF is crying! She paid full price for the Josie Maran!


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> Hey all! Long time no see. Haven't had much time to thrift or post. Here's some loot from today:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Collection Blazer. This piece is strange...it's like a conductor's jacket - it's short in the front with curtails in the back. Never seen anything like it. What do you all think? ($9)
> View attachment 3156604
> 
> View attachment 3156605
> 
> 
> Cute Kate spade clutch - $9
> View attachment 3156606
> 
> 
> St. John shell, with tags -$4
> View attachment 3156608
> 
> 
> Jean Michele Cabatz shoes - $6 after a 50% off coupon. Never heard of this brand, but the shoes are quite pricey new, and these have real snake skin on them!
> View attachment 3156609




Those jackets are very common to see in vintage shops here obviously not Ralph Lauren ones, but that style. Mens traditional tuxedo coat with tails. The style comes from old tuxedos and traditional hunting coats.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Cuch a pleasure seeing everybody's finds.
> 
> I haven't thrifted much lately (got addicted with Aliexpress - that site is cheap and really cute clothes!) but i was able to score two goodies today.
> 
> Tory Burch silk tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon Wauchob silk top (Irish designer, her tops retails $500)
> 
> love this top, so soft from the drape and  yet edgy because of the patent leather strap



Be careful, I think that site sometimes sells fake merchandise.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

chowlover2 said:


> " weeps and runs from thread "
> 
> I have landed some nice furniture on Craig's List. Broyhill armoire and 2 cocktail tables, $75! And the top of the armoire comes off, which is great. Picking up Friday, fingers crossed.



That was a great deal. A couple of weeks ago I bought a piece of furniture,  too: a sealed brand new Threshold media console with two sliding glass doors in a walnut color. It still had the original price tag of 199, but the gwo sold it to me for $20 than half off so ten since it is 50% off on Fridays. It is for me. 

Some of the other customers told me the manager should have sold it to me for $5, but I thought I got a good deal. About a month ago I got a buff colored cowhide rug for $5 from this same gwo, I will put it together with that pb jute rug I got for $1 I got from that man's store I told you who died late last year.

Chow, I cried too when she bought that lecreuset for $2. I love all the ts I frequent,  but I just started going to this gwo within the last six months. We have been told they get merchandise from the Maryland counties goodwill stores,  those in northern Va and Washington DC. They place the merchandise in the Gaylords outside and blue bins inside. They have a large warehouse building in the back. We have three gwo's in this state, but some people come from other states to visit this one, like Virginia and new Jersey. 

Furniture is always a nice find.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome find!!



Thank you.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

What's a GWO?



2goodeyestoo said:


> That was a great deal. A couple of weeks ago I bought a piece of furniture,  too: a sealed brand new Threshold media console with two sliding glass doors in a walnut color. It still had the original price tag of 199, but the gwo sold it to me for $20 than half off so ten since it is 50% off on Fridays. It is for me.
> 
> Some of the other customers told me the manager should have sold it to me for $5, but I thought I got a good deal. About a month ago I got a buff colored cowhide rug for $5 from this same gwo, I will put it together with that pb jute rug I got for $1 I got from that man's store I told you who died late last year.
> 
> Chow, I cried too when she bought that lecreuset for $2. I love all the ts I frequent,  but I just started going to this gwo within the last six months. We have been told they get merchandise from the Maryland counties goodwill stores,  those in northern Va and Washington DC. They place the merchandise in the Gaylords outside and blue bins inside. They have a large warehouse building in the back. We have three gwo's in this state, but some people come from other states to visit this one, like Virginia and new Jersey.
> 
> Furniture is always a nice find.




LOL - that always happens to me. Right after I pay full price I find it for less or at thrift.



chowlover2 said:


> My BFF is crying! She paid full price for the Josie Maran!



Welcome back! Great finds 



Cc1213 said:


> Hey all! Long time no see. Haven't had much time to thrift or post. Here's some loot from today:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Collection Blazer. This piece is strange...it's like a conductor's jacket - it's short in the front with curtails in the back. Never seen anything like it. What do you all think? ($9)
> View attachment 3156604
> 
> View attachment 3156605
> 
> 
> Cute Kate spade clutch - $9
> View attachment 3156606
> 
> 
> St. John shell, with tags -$4
> View attachment 3156608
> 
> 
> Jean Michele Cabatz shoes - $6 after a 50% off coupon. Never heard of this brand, but the shoes are quite pricey new, and these have real snake skin on them!
> View attachment 3156609


----------



## chocolagirl

Cc1213 said:


> Hey all! Long time no see. Haven't had much time to thrift or post. Here's some loot from today:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Collection Blazer. This piece is strange...it's like a conductor's jacket - it's short in the front with curtails in the back. Never seen anything like it. What do you all think? ($9)
> View attachment 3156604
> 
> View attachment 3156605
> 
> 
> Cute Kate spade clutch - $9
> View attachment 3156606
> 
> 
> St. John shell, with tags -$4
> View attachment 3156608
> 
> 
> Jean Michele Cabatz shoes - $6 after a 50% off coupon. Never heard of this brand, but the shoes are quite pricey new, and these have real snake skin on them!
> View attachment 3156609


love the clutch!


----------



## chocolagirl

2goodeyestoo said:


> I know I said I would not share any more pics with the board, but I had to share this find I found at the my goodwill outlet, in a bag full of costume jewelry, I found two pieces of 14 kt gold. One herringbone necklace marked, Italy A27 and the earrings marked 14 kt gold and Carla. I will keep both for myself. Paid less than $3 for the whole bag.


exciting find! the earrings look heavy


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

shoppinggalnyc said:


> What's a GWO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - that always happens to me. Right after I pay full price I find it for less or at thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back! Great finds



Goodwill outlet


----------



## nerimanna

2goodeyestoo said:


> Be careful, I think that site sometimes sells fake merchandise.


thanks for the advice  they sell a lot of different things though. lots of basic and essential clothing


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ahh, thanks. I went to the one in NY once but it wasn't too exciting. Don't get me wrong - it's fun to dig and everyone should go once but it was pretty overwhelming. 



2goodeyestoo said:


> Goodwill outlet


----------



## ifeelpretty

Cc1213 said:


> Hey all! Long time no see. Haven't had much time to thrift or post. Here's some loot from today:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Collection Blazer. This piece is strange...it's like a conductor's jacket - it's short in the front with curtails in the back. Never seen anything like it. What do you all think? ($9)
> View attachment 3156604
> 
> View attachment 3156605
> 
> 
> Cute Kate spade clutch - $9
> View attachment 3156606
> 
> 
> St. John shell, with tags -$4
> View attachment 3156608
> 
> 
> Jean Michele Cabatz shoes - $6 after a 50% off coupon. Never heard of this brand, but the shoes are quite pricey new, and these have real snake skin on them!
> View attachment 3156609




That jacket is tdf!!!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Ahh, thanks. I went to the one in NY once but it wasn't too exciting. Don't get me wrong - it's fun to dig and everyone should go once but it was pretty overwhelming.



Of course. I understand they're not all the same, some are a lot worse than others. We have three in Maryland and I only go to one.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> That was a great deal. A couple of weeks ago I bought a piece of furniture,  too: a sealed brand new Threshold media console with two sliding glass doors in a walnut color. It still had the original price tag of 199, but the gwo sold it to me for $20 than half off so ten since it is 50% off on Fridays. It is for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the other customers told me the manager should have sold it to me for $5, but I thought I got a good deal. About a month ago I got a buff colored cowhide rug for $5 from this same gwo, I will put it together with that pb jute rug I got for $1 I got from that man's store I told you who died late last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Chow, I cried too when she bought that lecreuset for $2. I love all the ts I frequent,  but I just started going to this gwo within the last six months. We have been told they get merchandise from the Maryland counties goodwill stores,  those in northern Va and Washington DC. They place the merchandise in the Gaylords outside and blue bins inside. They have a large warehouse building in the back. We have three gwo's in this state, but some people come from other states to visit this one, like Virginia and new Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> Furniture is always a nice find.




Does your Goodwill outlet restock every 2 hours? The one I went to was kind of picked over when I went. I noticed people sitting on the furniture at the front of the store. A buzzer rings and tells everyone to go to the front of the store. Employees come out and refill all the bins. Everything is sold by the pound ( except furniture )there too. I have to go back!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

chowlover2 said:


> Does your Goodwill outlet restock every 2 hours? The one I went to was kind of picked over when I went. I noticed people sitting on the furniture at the front of the store. A buzzer rings and tells everyone to go to the front of the store. Employees come out and refill all the bins. Everything is sold by the pound ( except furniture )there too. I have to go back!



I would say restock every 30 min to an hour and sometimes quicker than that.  Yes, some people loiter around. I even have seen people eat in there which I would never do, too much germs and dust, but the finds are awesome.  I have seen people get into fights over stuff, too. Scary.


----------



## Anne2010

LuxeDeb said:


> I stumbled across a $3 sale! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> Tuleh strapless silk dress
> 
> View attachment 3154848
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg tissue cotton top
> 
> View attachment 3154850
> 
> 
> 
> Kulson blazer
> 
> View attachment 3154851
> 
> 
> 
> Milly skirt
> 
> View attachment 3154852
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew Italian yarn cashmere sweater
> 
> View attachment 3154853
> 
> 
> 
> Theory cashmere sweater
> 
> View attachment 3154854


Very pretty!


----------



## Anne2010

2goodeyestoo said:


> I know I said I would not share any more pics with the board, but I had to share this find I found at the my goodwill outlet, in a bag full of costume jewelry, I found two pieces of 14 kt gold. One herringbone necklace marked, Italy A27 and the earrings marked 14 kt gold and Carla. I will keep both for myself. Paid less than $3 for the whole bag.


Nice score


----------



## tubs__

Hi ladies. I'm new to the forum, but I've been thrifting pretty seriously for the past couple years. I always shop for myself in men's, but usually cruise the women's section for my wife plus an occasional, high-end misplaced men's item. 

I live in Seattle and find a lot of casual and outdoor clothing, which I sell if my wife or I don't want it. We moved down the street this summer and I've been picking up a lot of home goods at thrifts and on Craigslist too.


----------



## tubs__

Here's some recent women's finds.

Rag & Bone



Ibex cycling pants- if you aren't familiar, Ibex specializes in wool outdoor clothing.


----------



## chocolagirl

tubs__ said:


> Here's some recent women's finds.
> 
> Rag & Bone
> View attachment 3157873
> 
> 
> Ibex cycling pants- if you aren't familiar, Ibex specializes in wool outdoor clothing.


love ibex clothing! ur wife is lucky


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> I know I said I would not share any more pics with the board, but I had to share this find I found at the my goodwill outlet, in a bag full of costume jewelry, I found two pieces of 14 kt gold. One herringbone necklace marked, Italy A27 and the earrings marked 14 kt gold and Carla. I will keep both for myself. Paid less than $3 for the whole bag.





Gorgeous! What a fab find!! Were you able to look thru the bag there or was it a wonderful surprise when you got home?



nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Cuch a pleasure seeing everybody's finds.
> 
> I haven't thrifted much lately (got addicted with Aliexpress - that site is cheap and really cute clothes!) but i was able to score two goodies today.
> 
> Tory Burch silk tunic
> Sharon Wauchob silk top (Irish designer, her tops retails $500)
> 
> love this top, so soft from the drape and  yet edgy because of the patent leather strap




Cute tops! Especially the Sharon Wauchob. I love finding out about new designers (or new to me)!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Last week I picked up a brand new sealed Josie Maran Whipped Argan Oil Body Cleansing Butter for $4. It's weird because I never find decent beauty products at thrift.
> 
> I also picked up this vintage Oleg Cassini sequin number - and the funny thing is I already own this exact dress in green LOL. I was on the fence but it was half-off so for $12.50 I couldn't resist.





I bet the Josie Maran smells wonderful! It's so awesome to find things like that!



Cc1213 said:


> Hey all! Long time no see. Haven't had much time to thrift or post. Here's some loot from today:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Collection Blazer. This piece is strange...it's like a conductor's jacket - it's short in the front with curtails in the back. Never seen anything like it. What do you all think? ($9)
> View attachment 3156604
> 
> View attachment 3156605
> 
> 
> Cute Kate spade clutch - $9
> View attachment 3156606
> 
> 
> St. John shell, with tags -$4
> View attachment 3156608
> 
> 
> Jean Michele Cabatz shoes - $6 after a 50% off coupon. Never heard of this brand, but the shoes are quite pricey new, and these have real snake skin on them!
> View attachment 3156609




I think the RL blazer is super cute! Def not your average blazer . Welcome back. I just bought a St. John skirt & I totally thought of you!



tubs__ said:


> Here's some recent women's finds.
> 
> Rag & Bone
> View attachment 3157873
> 
> 
> Ibex cycling pants- if you aren't familiar, Ibex specializes in wool outdoor clothing.




The Rag & Bone trench is such a great, classic style! Not familiar with Ibex, but it sounds like you scored something that is perfect for you....and that rocks!



NordstromRack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for someone who thrifts often to be shopping buddies with who lives in another city.  You must live around an area with a lot of thrift stores.  I am from Boston and thrift twice a week.  I also work at a Savers thrift store part time.  I am looking for other shoppers.
> 
> I want a shopping friend to help me look for items that I would be interested in.  For example, I am looking for Anthropologie clothing in size Medium and Large, designer denim in petite size 29, 30 and 31, and Patagonia clothing.  I would do the same for you for things you would like.  I can be on the lookout for certain items. You would need to be thrift store and inventory savvy.  I was thinking that maybe we can make wish lists, can take pictures on Instagram, be candid about the condition of items and swap items for the same price we paid for the items (just pay shipping).  We would communicate online via email and trade inventory information.  Is anybody interested in becoming my shopping buddy?  Is anybody already doing this for others?
> 
> I don't know if this is a good idea.  It might be more complicated than what it's worth.  Do you think it is feasible?
> 
> Please let me know!  I'd love to hear your feedback.




I have thought about that, but then been like "Good grief, woman....you cannot even keep up with your own finds!"


----------



## LuxeDeb

I totally scored today on this new in the box $450 Chanel Double in Fidelity set! I got it at a consignment shop & thought it might be from last year...but it's the brand new 2015 holiday set...currently at Chanel, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc!  I got it for $160

Chanel Double in Fidelity Limited Edition set-
7 full size lipsticks and 7 full size nail polishes in an fabulous limited edition case.










http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-...Nail-Set-Limited-Edition/prod176310116/p.prod


http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...ch=1&WT.mc_id=FB_PLAMakeup_en_US_&WT.mc_t=sea


----------



## jorton

Ugh, my local thrift store has become the worst. I swear they must have hired new people or educated them on brand names. I used to be able to find contemporary designers for dirt cheap. In the past I purchased Nanette Lepore and Lilly Pulitzer for $3. I went last week for the first time in a while. They had worn American Eagle t shirts for $12!! They also had forever 21 tops that still had tags on and they marked it only $2-3 cheaper than the tag! They also had really old lucky brand and true religion for $15! Fake Chanel for $200+ I didn't even see any real designer or nice brands. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## jorton

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored today on this new in the box $450 Chanel Double in Fidelity set! I got it at a consignment shop & thought it might be from last year...but it's the brand new 2015 holiday set...currently at Chanel, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc!  I got it for $160
> 
> Chanel Double in Fidelity Limited Edition set-
> 7 full size lipsticks and 7 full size nail polishes in an fabulous limited edition case.
> 
> View attachment 3158600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158604



Wow nice find; I wonder how it made it to a thrift store so fast?


----------



## LuxeDeb

jorton said:


> Wow nice find; I wonder how it made it to a thrift store so fast?




It was a consignment shop & I bet it was gifted to an Chanel employee. We have Chanel boutiques and Neiman Marcus and lots of other high end stores here. So it was probably free to them & they just made 50% of what I paid!


----------



## jorton

LuxeDeb said:


> It was a consignment shop & I bet it was gifted to an Chanel employee. We have Chanel boutiques and Neiman Marcus and lots of other high end stores here. So it was probably free to them & they just made 50% of what I paid!



Ah gotcha makes sense.

I'm surprised when people post cosmetics on here. I have never seen cosmetics at my thrift and consignment stores.


----------



## NordstromRack

LuxeDeb said:


> I have thought about that, but then been like "Good grief, woman....you cannot even keep up with your own finds!"



LuxeDeb, it's great that you thought of doing that too.  I am having a hard time thinking about how it would work.  Do you know any people on the board who might be interested?


----------



## justeen

Purchased this fur coat for $30 its vintage Simpsons brand,  not sure what animal it may be. Its my first fur coat!


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored today on this new in the box $450 Chanel Double in Fidelity set! I got it at a consignment shop & thought it might be from last year...but it's the brand new 2015 holiday set...currently at Chanel, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc!  I got it for $160
> 
> Chanel Double in Fidelity Limited Edition set-
> 7 full size lipsticks and 7 full size nail polishes in an fabulous limited edition case.
> 
> View attachment 3158600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158604
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-...Nail-Set-Limited-Edition/prod176310116/p.prod
> 
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...ch=1&WT.mc_id=FB_PLAMakeup_en_US_&WT.mc_t=sea




You just slayed me!


----------



## tubs__

NordstromRack said:


> I want a shopping friend to help me look for items that I would be interested in.



I've been active on the men's equivalent of PurseForum for a couple years now and have had success trading stuff with a couple guys. I don't understand why you all don't trade with each other. If somethings nice and not my size, I pick it up because I know someone on the forum will want it. I usually pass them on at cost + shipping, or send it to them and wait for them to find me something in trade.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored today on this new in the box $450 Chanel Double in Fidelity set! I got it at a consignment shop & thought it might be from last year...but it's the brand new 2015 holiday set...currently at Chanel, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc!  I got it for $160
> 
> Chanel Double in Fidelity Limited Edition set-
> 7 full size lipsticks and 7 full size nail polishes in an fabulous limited edition case.
> 
> View attachment 3158600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158604
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-...Nail-Set-Limited-Edition/prod176310116/p.prod
> 
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...ch=1&WT.mc_id=FB_PLAMakeup_en_US_&WT.mc_t=sea



I am dying over here!!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

tubs__ said:


> I've been active on the men's equivalent of PurseForum for a couple years now and have had success trading stuff with a couple guys. I don't understand why you all don't trade with each other. If somethings nice and not my size, I pick it up because I know someone on the forum will want it. I usually pass them on at cost + shipping, or send it to them and wait for them to find me something in trade.



We don't allow any buying/selling/trading on the forum for everyone's safety as well as keeping this environment friendly rather than spammy.


----------



## SakuraSakura

jorton said:


> Ugh, my local thrift store has become the worst. I swear they must have hired new people or educated them on brand names. I used to be able to find contemporary designers for dirt cheap. In the past I purchased Nanette Lepore and Lilly Pulitzer for $3. I went last week for the first time in a while. They had worn American Eagle t shirts for $12!! They also had forever 21 tops that still had tags on and they marked it only $2-3 cheaper than the tag! They also had really old lucky brand and true religion for $15! Fake Chanel for $200+ I didn't even see any real designer or nice brands. I'm so disappointed.




There was an instance where the store allowed me to purchase a "burberry" bag with an authentic receipt in it for $200 dollars. I can't even begin to think how they thought that was okay. I went to the manager and managed to get my money back.


----------



## Raven3766

I spent $110 today on scarves, here are a few...
Gucci scarf $1.99
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165547-1-1_zpsxmibmepd.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Ferragamo scarf
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165451-1_zpsxiis0xar.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Gucci scarf
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165315-1_zpsnaludaic.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Gucci scarf
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165158-1_zpstsunhspo.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

and two Cole Haans with a tag still attached..
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165804_zpsa0ir4vfe.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
and a pair of Gucci loafers for $30
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165825-1_zpsamftaja4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
and a vintage Gucci
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_164803-1_zpshfz3tlsc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Ferragamo
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_164949-1_zpssmwoofkn.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> and two Cole Haans with a tag still attached..
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165804_zpsa0ir4vfe.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> and a pair of Gucci loafers for $30
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165825-1_zpsamftaja4.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> and a vintage Gucci
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_164803-1_zpshfz3tlsc.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Ferragamo
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_164949-1_zpssmwoofkn.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Love them!!


----------



## JaNan16

OMG! Those scarfs are beautiful! That one with the leopard with the flower petals coming off the edge is incredible! I LOVE it!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Love them!!


Thanks Tomsmom, I actually left two other Gucci scarves at the store. The manager was upset, because someone placed a lot of them out on the floor for sale the day before. She said she thought she got them all. She was upset that I found them. She charged me $10 for three of them and $6.99 for two. She did not honor the floor value, but I didn't say anything. As far as I was concerned, I was getting a deal. Three of them I paid the counter price of $19.99 each. So it was a great scarf day! I also bought two antique silk asian embroidered cloths and a Giorgio Armani silk scarf for $1.99 each.


----------



## Raven3766

JaNan16 said:


> OMG! Those scarfs are beautiful! That one with the leopard with the flower petals coming off the edge is incredible! I LOVE it!


Thank you, I paid full price for that one...$19.99.


----------



## vivelebag

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored today on this new in the box $450 Chanel Double in Fidelity set! I got it at a consignment shop & thought it might be from last year...but it's the brand new 2015 holiday set...currently at Chanel, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc!  I got it for $160
> 
> Chanel Double in Fidelity Limited Edition set-
> 7 full size lipsticks and 7 full size nail polishes in an fabulous limited edition case.
> 
> View attachment 3158600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158604
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-...Nail-Set-Limited-Edition/prod176310116/p.prod
> 
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...ch=1&WT.mc_id=FB_PLAMakeup_en_US_&WT.mc_t=sea




That's awesome!!! Perhaps an SA consigned it?


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I spent $110 today on scarves, here are a few...
> Gucci scarf $1.99
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...-10/20151017_165547-1-1_zpsxmibmepd.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Ferragamo scarf
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-10/20151017_165451-1_zpsxiis0xar.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Gucci scarf
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-10/20151017_165315-1_zpsnaludaic.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Gucci scarf
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-10/20151017_165158-1_zpstsunhspo.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




I died after seeing this. You made out like a bandit! And I just swoon over the ferragamo scarf with the shoes...such a beauty.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> and two Cole Haans with a tag still attached..
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-10/20151017_165804_zpsa0ir4vfe.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> and a pair of Gucci loafers for $30
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-10/20151017_165825-1_zpsamftaja4.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> and a vintage Gucci
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-10/20151017_164803-1_zpshfz3tlsc.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Ferragamo
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...15-10/20151017_164949-1_zpssmwoofkn.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




I love Ferragamo scarves, the Guccis are gorg too!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> I died after seeing this. You made out like a bandit! And I just swoon over the ferragamo scarf with the shoes...such a beauty.


I was lucky to find them, thank you.



chowlover2 said:


> I love Ferragamo scarves, the Guccis are gorg too!


Thanks Chow!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Ladies I am so excited! I found a Coach scribble bag and wallet for $35!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored today on this new in the box $450 Chanel Double in Fidelity set! I got it at a consignment shop & thought it might be from last year...but it's the brand new 2015 holiday set...currently at Chanel, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc!  I got it for $160
> 
> Chanel Double in Fidelity Limited Edition set-
> 7 full size lipsticks and 7 full size nail polishes in an fabulous limited edition case.
> 
> View attachment 3158600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158604
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-...Nail-Set-Limited-Edition/prod176310116/p.prod
> 
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...ch=1&WT.mc_id=FB_PLAMakeup_en_US_&WT.mc_t=sea


OMG this is a great find, gorgeous colors. 


justeen said:


> Purchased this fur coat for $30 its vintage Simpsons brand,  not sure what animal it may be. Its my first fur coat!


Looks like ink to me, great buy!


Raven3766 said:


> I spent $110 today on scarves, here are a few...
> Gucci scarf $1.99
> http://
> 
> 
> Ferragamo scarf
> http://
> 
> 
> Gucci scarf
> http://
> 
> 
> Gucci scarf
> http://


Raven, you did very well on all your scarves. Amazing colors and quality.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Beautiful scarves - worth every penny. I always check scarves and I have NEVER found a designer one. Weird. 



Raven3766 said:


> I spent $110 today on scarves, here are a few...
> Gucci scarf $1.99
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165547-1-1_zpsxmibmepd.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Ferragamo scarf
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165451-1_zpsxiis0xar.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Gucci scarf
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165315-1_zpsnaludaic.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Gucci scarf
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165158-1_zpstsunhspo.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## jamamcg

I'm back home from 3 months in London. And I'm exhausted. I added my new found ties to my tie collection I now have 77 ties [emoji15]. Obsessed much hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## justeen

Found this ring in a pile of silver rings, the man charged me 15$, its actually hallmarked 14k! He must not have realized


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I'm back home from 3 months in London. And I'm exhausted. I added my new found ties to my tie collection I now have 77 ties [emoji15]. Obsessed much hahahahahahahahahaha


I am as well, but I either sell them or give them to my family or co-workers. They have truly benefited from my thrifting.


----------



## chowlover2

justeen said:


> Found this ring in a pile of silver rings, the man charged me 15$, its actually hallmarked 14k! He must not have realized




Beautiful!


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> I know I said I would not share any more pics with the board, but I had to share this find I found at the my goodwill outlet, in a bag full of costume jewelry, I found two pieces of 14 kt gold. One herringbone necklace marked, Italy A27 and the earrings marked 14 kt gold and Carla. I will keep both for myself. Paid less than $3 for the whole bag.


Great score! Don't you just love finding such treasure? 


nerimanna said:


> Great finds everyone! Cuch a pleasure seeing everybody's finds.
> 
> I haven't thrifted much lately (got addicted with Aliexpress - that site is cheap and really cute clothes!) but i was able to score two goodies today.
> 
> Tory Burch silk tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon Wauchob silk top (Irish designer, her tops retails $500)
> 
> love this top, so soft from the drape and  yet edgy because of the patent leather strap


Awesome TB top but I am in love with that Irish top. 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Last week I picked up a brand new sealed Josie Maran Whipped Argan Oil Body Cleansing Butter for $4. It's weird because I never find decent beauty products at thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up this vintage Oleg Cassini sequin number - and the funny thing is I already own this exact dress in green LOL. I was on the fence but it was half-off so for $12.50 I couldn't resist.


You did great on that dress, I am sure it look beautiful on. 


justeen said:


> Found this ring in a pile of silver rings, the man charged me 15$, its actually hallmarked 14k! He must not have realized


SCORE!! Congrats on finding a treasure.


----------



## Cc1213

After selling some sunglasses (on consignment) at Buffalo exchange, I was able to buy these babies for about $20 out of pocket:




Sorry for the stock photo. Found them in black and in near new condition. They are so well-made...I am really shocked at how cheap I got them at!


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> After selling some sunglasses (on consignment) at Buffalo exchange, I was able to buy these babies for about $20 out of pocket:
> 
> View attachment 3163357
> 
> 
> Sorry for the stock photo. Found them in black and in near new condition. They are so well-made...I am really shocked at how cheap I got them at!




They are gorg!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> After selling some sunglasses (on consignment) at Buffalo exchange, I was able to buy these babies for about $20 out of pocket:
> 
> View attachment 3163357
> 
> 
> Sorry for the stock photo. Found them in black and in near new condition. They are so well-made...I am really shocked at how cheap I got them at!


Nice and a great price!


----------



## Raven3766

justeen said:


> Found this ring in a pile of silver rings, the man charged me 15$, its actually hallmarked 14k! He must not have realized


Lucky ducky....nice.


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> After selling some sunglasses (on consignment) at Buffalo exchange, I was able to buy these babies for about $20 out of pocket:
> 
> View attachment 3163357
> 
> 
> Sorry for the stock photo. Found them in black and in near new condition. They are so well-made...I am really shocked at how cheap I got them at!


Gorgeous! Just in time for winter.


----------



## LuxeDeb

justeen said:


> Purchased this fur coat for $30 its vintage Simpsons brand,  not sure what animal it may be. Its my first fur coat!




Cute! It looks like mink.



Raven3766 said:


> I spent $110 today on scarves, here are a few...
> Gucci scarf $1.99
> 
> Ferragamo scarf
> 
> Gucci scarf
> 
> Gucci scarf




Gorgeous scarves! All beautiful, but the Gucci block design is so chic!



vivelebag said:


> That's awesome!!! Perhaps an SA consigned it?




Totally an SA! Who else would consign a brand new, highly sought after Christmas item?! Someone that was gifted one  



justeen said:


> Found this ring in a pile of silver rings, the man charged me 15$, its actually hallmarked 14k! He must not have realized




Great find! I can find designer & couture all day long. I want to find some gold! Lol.



Cc1213 said:


> After selling some sunglasses (on consignment) at Buffalo exchange, I was able to buy these babies for about $20 out of pocket:
> 
> View attachment 3163357
> 
> 
> Sorry for the stock photo. Found them in black and in near new condition. They are so well-made...I am really shocked at how cheap I got them at!




Great boots! Everybody needs a really fab pair of riding boots!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some recent fun finds 


Jimmy Choo Tulita Pouchette in rose gold $49










Yigal Azrouel dress $22








Les Copains silk knit twinset (cardi is sort of an oversized shrug) $18






Callixta silk knit pirate top NWT $15






Azzedine Alaia cutout suede pumps $61


----------



## hannah.hewi.

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some recent fun finds
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Tulita Pouchette in rose gold $49
> 
> View attachment 3163691
> 
> View attachment 3163692
> 
> View attachment 3163694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress $22
> 
> View attachment 3163697
> 
> View attachment 3163701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Copains silk knit twinset (cardi is sort of an oversized shrug) $18
> 
> View attachment 3163702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callixta silk knit pirate top NWT $15
> 
> View attachment 3163703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia cutout suede pumps $61
> 
> View attachment 3163706
> 
> View attachment 3163707



Fabulous finds! Those Alaia shoes, oh my gosh, lucky you


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

So good! You seriously find the best designer stuff at thrift/consignment.



LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some recent fun finds
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Tulita Pouchette in rose gold $49
> 
> View attachment 3163691
> 
> View attachment 3163692
> 
> View attachment 3163694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress $22
> 
> View attachment 3163697
> 
> View attachment 3163701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Copains silk knit twinset (cardi is sort of an oversized shrug) $18
> 
> View attachment 3163702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callixta silk knit pirate top NWT $15
> 
> View attachment 3163703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia cutout suede pumps $61
> 
> View attachment 3163706
> 
> View attachment 3163707


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some recent fun finds
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Tulita Pouchette in rose gold $49
> 
> View attachment 3163691
> 
> View attachment 3163692
> 
> View attachment 3163694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress $22
> 
> View attachment 3163697
> 
> View attachment 3163701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Copains silk knit twinset (cardi is sort of an oversized shrug) $18
> 
> View attachment 3163702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callixta silk knit pirate top NWT $15
> 
> View attachment 3163703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia cutout suede pumps $61
> 
> View attachment 3163706
> 
> View attachment 3163707


those pumps are adorable!


----------



## nerimanna

justeen said:


> Found this ring in a pile of silver rings, the man charged me 15$, its actually hallmarked 14k! He must not have realized


nice find!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> After selling some sunglasses (on consignment) at Buffalo exchange, I was able to buy these babies for about $20 out of pocket:
> 
> View attachment 3163357
> 
> 
> Sorry for the stock photo. Found them in black and in near new condition. They are so well-made...I am really shocked at how cheap I got them at!


very nice and great price! always wanted riding boots - but nowhere to wear it


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> I spent $110 today on scarves, here are a few...
> Gucci scarf $1.99
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165547-1-1_zpsxmibmepd.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Ferragamo scarf
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165451-1_zpsxiis0xar.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Gucci scarf
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165315-1_zpsnaludaic.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Gucci scarf
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165158-1_zpstsunhspo.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


lovely x3 scarves!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally scored today on this new in the box $450 Chanel Double in Fidelity set! I got it at a consignment shop & thought it might be from last year...but it's the brand new 2015 holiday set...currently at Chanel, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf Goodman, etc!  I got it for $160
> 
> Chanel Double in Fidelity Limited Edition set-
> 7 full size lipsticks and 7 full size nail polishes in an fabulous limited edition case.
> 
> View attachment 3158600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158602
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158604
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-...Nail-Set-Limited-Edition/prod176310116/p.prod
> 
> 
> http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragran...ch=1&WT.mc_id=FB_PLAMakeup_en_US_&WT.mc_t=sea


gahhhhhh!!! droool!


----------



## jorton

Went to my church sale tonight, and made out like a bandit. Saw prada loafers/ slip on a for $6, a Marni sweater for $3. Didn't buy either cause they weren't my size and I wasent positive the Prada's were real. They had a whole St John rack everything $20. Dior scarves for $6. I bought a Joie silk top for $3. also got a gently used Breville juicer for $1. My thrift stores have been terrible lately so I was happy to find a few goodies. 

Purchased a MBMJ hiller hobo for $30. More than I wanted to spend(all bags were $6 unless they noticed a brand name and marked it up). Oh well, money goes to missions. It's in decent condition, has some wear and tear but I'm gonna see if the shoe repair shop can fix it up- hopefully it won't cost too much, and I can have a used hiller for ~$50. Also have to note that I still have to authenticate it first but it looks good so far.


----------



## mharri20

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some recent fun finds
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Tulita Pouchette in rose gold $49
> 
> View attachment 3163691
> 
> View attachment 3163692
> 
> View attachment 3163694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress $22
> 
> View attachment 3163697
> 
> View attachment 3163701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Copains silk knit twinset (cardi is sort of an oversized shrug) $18
> 
> View attachment 3163702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callixta silk knit pirate top NWT $15
> 
> View attachment 3163703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia cutout suede pumps $61
> 
> View attachment 3163706
> 
> View attachment 3163707



Seriously great prices! Love the JC bag and Alaia shoes...those are such classics. 



jorton said:


> Went to my church sale tonight, and made out like a bandit. Saw prada loafers/ slip on a for $6, a Marni sweater for $3. Didn't buy either cause they weren't my size and I wasent positive the Prada's were real. They had a whole St John rack everything $20. Dior scarves for $6. I bought a Joie silk top for $3. also got a gently used Breville juicer for $1. My thrift stores have been terrible lately so I was happy to find a few goodies.
> 
> Purchased a MBMJ hiller hobo for $30. More than I wanted to spend(all bags were $6 unless they noticed a brand name and marked it up). Oh well, money goes to missions. It's in decent condition, has some wear and tear but I'm gonna see if the shoe repair shop can fix it up- hopefully it won't cost too much, and I can have a used hiller for ~$50. Also have to note that I still have to authenticate it first but it looks good so far.



Congrats on your scores! The color of the MBMJ bag is soooooo gorgeous


----------



## jamamcg

Not second hand, but another bargain I think anyway Hahahahahaha and I know it will be appreciated here [emoji5]&#65039;. not the biggest stella fan, but I had to get it. 










Also there are a few dirty marks on it any suggestions on how to clean it up?


----------



## Farmer Cyndy

Love that bag jorton! I am sure all of us here would have loved to have been @ that sale.
Speaking of St John and Prada... In my local Newspaper there is a article of Rita Crundwell's seized outfits they have just found ( sold all her other ranches and horses a couple of years of go, she's in jail, boyfriend was keeping these items in storage for her) check out this 
txauction.com
I am thinking they set a pretty high beginning bid on items. She is the Dixon City Controller who embezzled something like 54 million.


----------



## bethan40

nerimanna said:


> those pumps are adorable!


Do you find it difficult in proving an item's authenticity when buying from thrift stores and yard sales?
Thanks


----------



## drifter

Sigh.....this year is full of narrow misses!  I found a Chanel wool dress but it was too expensive (like a whole month's petrol and parking).  I found a YSL silk leopard print dress but it was too big and too expensive.  I also found a black D&G dress with a sheer lace panel down the front but it was too big. Oh well, I did have fun finding them!


----------



## jamamcg

drifter said:


> Sigh.....this year is full of narrow misses!  I found a Chanel wool dress but it was too expensive (like a whole month's petrol and parking).  I found a YSL silk leopard print dress but it was too big and too expensive.  I also found a black D&G dress with a sheer lace panel down the front but it was too big. Oh well, I did have fun finding them!




That chanel dress is amazing. I think from the button it's from the paris-Moscow collection


----------



## LuxeDeb

jorton said:


> Went to my church sale tonight, and made out like a bandit. Saw prada loafers/ slip on a for $6, a Marni sweater for $3. Didn't buy either cause they weren't my size and I wasent positive the Prada's were real. They had a whole St John rack everything $20. Dior scarves for $6. I bought a Joie silk top for $3. also got a gently used Breville juicer for $1. My thrift stores have been terrible lately so I was happy to find a few goodies.
> 
> Purchased a MBMJ hiller hobo for $30. More than I wanted to spend(all bags were $6 unless they noticed a brand name and marked it up). Oh well, money goes to missions. It's in decent condition, has some wear and tear but I'm gonna see if the shoe repair shop can fix it up- hopefully it won't cost too much, and I can have a used hiller for ~$50. Also have to note that I still have to authenticate it first but it looks good so far.



That MBMJ bag is such a yummy color! Love it!



jamamcg said:


> Not second hand, but another bargain I think anyway Hahahahahaha and I know it will be appreciated here [emoji5]&#65039;. not the biggest stella fan, but I had to get it.
> 
> View attachment 3165045
> 
> View attachment 3165047
> 
> View attachment 3165048
> 
> View attachment 3165049
> 
> 
> Also there are a few dirty marks on it any suggestions on how to clean it up?



Gorgeous! Another yummy colored bag & what a steal! I hope you can clean it up because that will make such a fab Christmas gift . Her bags are non-leather, but I am sure a little online research can guide you on how to clean it.



drifter said:


> Sigh.....this year is full of narrow misses!  I found a Chanel wool dress but it was too expensive (like a whole month's petrol and parking).  I found a YSL silk leopard print dress but it was too big and too expensive.  I also found a black D&G dress with a sheer lace panel down the front but it was too big. Oh well, I did have fun finding them!



All fab! I am sure something in your size is right around the corner! I don't rule out anything that is a little too big, but it has to be dirt cheap to off set alterations. I came across a great jacket from that collection yesterday, but it was too big and too $$$$!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> That MBMJ bag is such a yummy color! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Another yummy colored bag & what a steal! I hope you can clean it up because that will make such a fab Christmas gift . Her bags are non-leather, but I am sure a little online research can guide you on how to clean it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All fab! I am sure something in your size is right around the corner! I don't rule out anything that is a little too big, but it has to be dirt cheap to off set alterations. I came across a great jacket from that collection yesterday, but it was too big and too $$$$!




Thanks luxdeb managed to clean it up quite well with a wet wipe Hahahahaha. Yeah it will be going to a new home. I have so much stuff to put on the bay and replenish my funds


----------



## jchen815

not dirt cheap but inexpensive for thick bandage material dresses!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I got that le creuset braiser 5 qt from that lady when I traded her a gucci accessory handbag from the gwo this week. The le creuset is in a dune color.

I found a medlight 630 sells on the river for $400, I paid $1.50, a isi whip cream for $100, I paid $1,  a sealed Legos architecture for $2 sells for $200 gave it to my nephew, found my mom a current style dooney &bourke handbag for $2, someone got a complete kitchenaid mixer for $4, I got a turbo flare 360 for $2 sells for $90 on the river.


----------



## chowlover2

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3167590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not dirt cheap but inexpensive for thick bandage material dresses!



Gorg on you!



2goodeyestoo said:


> I got that le creuset braiser 5 qt from that lady when I traded her a gucci accessory handbag from the gwo this week. The le creuset is in a dune color.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a medlight 630 sells on the river for $400, I paid $1.50, a isi whip cream for $100, I paid $1,  a sealed Legos architecture for $2 sells for $200 gave it to my nephew, found my mom a current style dooney &bourke handbag for $2, someone got a complete kitchenaid mixer for $4, I got a turbo flare 360 for $2 sells for $90 on the river.




You made out like a bandit!


----------



## nerimanna

bethan40 said:


> Do you find it difficult in proving an item's authenticity when buying from thrift stores and yard sales?
> Thanks


hi! not sure if the question is for luxedeb but i'd like to chime in with my opinion. for me, i don't have a hard time checking authenticity. it comes from years of loving quality and appreciation of designer items  of course at start there will be mistakes, but i learned a lot from buying and selling and especially from purseforum. designer items especially those made in Italy and France are pretty hard to duplicate because the craftsmanship is just impeccable. it becomes tricky when you buy online and rely on pictures - when you buy at thrift stores, you get to have a feel of the item and inspect every inch of the product


----------



## BeautyAddict58

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3167590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not dirt cheap but inexpensive for thick bandage material dresses!


Now if only I could find a body like this somewhere...


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some recent fun finds
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Tulita Pouchette in rose gold $49
> 
> View attachment 3163691
> 
> View attachment 3163692
> 
> View attachment 3163694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress $22
> 
> View attachment 3163697
> 
> View attachment 3163701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Copains silk knit twinset (cardi is sort of an oversized shrug) $18
> 
> View attachment 3163702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callixta silk knit pirate top NWT $15
> 
> View attachment 3163703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia cutout suede pumps $61
> 
> View attachment 3163706
> 
> View attachment 3163707



 Omg those Alaia pumps! The details are incredible! I would be too scared to wear them I'd just sit and stare at them all day



drifter said:


> Sigh.....this year is full of narrow misses!  I found a Chanel wool dress but it was too expensive (like a whole month's petrol and parking).  I found a YSL silk leopard print dress but it was too big and too expensive.  I also found a black D&G dress with a sheer lace panel down the front but it was too big. Oh well, I did have fun finding them!



Looove that Chanel dress! But definitely not worth sacrificing your monthly expenses for



jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3167590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not dirt cheap but inexpensive for thick bandage material dresses!



That dress looks made for you! I wish I could pull something like that off


----------



## thriftyandlux

My fiance and I just got back from travelling for 2 weeks so we were eager to come home and start catching up on thrifting! Probably had the biggest and best haul we've ever had!

1. DVF 'Noa Bis' wool-cashmere blend sweater $12.99 @ VV
2. Akris punto top $7.99 @ VV
3. Nanette Lepore 'Ribbon Reef' dress $14.99 @ VV
4. James Perse men's dress shirt $7.99 @ VV
5. James Perse hoodie for myself (looks brand new!) $14.99 @ VV
6. Adriano Goldschmied legging jeans for my cousin $3.50 (50% off sale!) @ Salvos


----------



## thriftyandlux

And finally my pièce de résistance! I ran out of the store like a bandit with this gem. I couldn't believe I found this bag for $14 and at Plato's Closet of all places!

My first Bottega Veneta!


----------



## Raven3766

serenaa.lu said:


> And finally my pièce de résistance! I ran out of the store like a bandit with this gem. I couldn't believe I found this bag for $14 and at Plato's Closet of all places!
> 
> My first Bottega Veneta!


Congratulations, what a deal! Love the blouses, jackets and jeans.


----------



## chocolagirl

serenaa.lu said:


> My fiance and I just got back from travelling for 2 weeks so we were eager to come home and start catching up on thrifting! Probably had the biggest and best haul we've ever had!
> 
> 1. DVF 'Noa Bis' wool-cashmere blend sweater $12.99 @ VV
> 2. Akris punto top $7.99 @ VV
> 3. Nanette Lepore 'Ribbon Reef' dress $14.99 @ VV
> 4. James Perse men's dress shirt $7.99 @ VV
> 5. James Perse hoodie for myself (looks brand new!) $14.99 @ VV
> 6. Adriano Goldschmied legging jeans for my cousin $3.50 (50% off sale!) @ Salvos


love the sweater and akris top! I've been looking for a nice sweater like that but 
haven't had the luck yet~


----------



## Pao9

serenaa.lu said:


> And finally my pièce de résistance! I ran out of the store like a bandit with this gem. I couldn't believe I found this bag for $14 and at Plato's Closet of all places!
> 
> 
> 
> My first Bottega Veneta!




Wow what an amazing find! My first bottega was that price as well! It's beautiful and classic!


----------



## magdalinka

serenaa.lu said:


> And finally my pièce de résistance! I ran out of the store like a bandit with this gem. I couldn't believe I found this bag for $14 and at Plato's Closet of all places!
> 
> My first Bottega Veneta!


I DIE!! What gorgeous colors! This means that the previous owner walked away with under $10 for this classic beauty.


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:


> Wow what an amazing find! My first bottega was that price as well! It's beautiful and classic!


Hi Pao! How have you been, we missed you!


----------



## magdalinka

jorton said:


> Went to my church sale tonight, and made out like a bandit. Saw prada loafers/ slip on a for $6, a Marni sweater for $3. Didn't buy either cause they weren't my size and I wasent positive the Prada's were real. They had a whole St John rack everything $20. Dior scarves for $6. I bought a Joie silk top for $3. also got a gently used Breville juicer for $1. My thrift stores have been terrible lately so I was happy to find a few goodies.
> 
> Purchased a MBMJ hiller hobo for $30. More than I wanted to spend(all bags were $6 unless they noticed a brand name and marked it up). Oh well, money goes to missions. It's in decent condition, has some wear and tear but I'm gonna see if the shoe repair shop can fix it up- hopefully it won't cost too much, and I can have a used hiller for ~$50. Also have to note that I still have to authenticate it first but it looks good so far.


Great haul! Love the color on the MbMJ, those bags will last a lifetime!


jamamcg said:


> Not second hand, but another bargain I think anyway Hahahahahaha and I know it will be appreciated here [emoji5]&#65039;. not the biggest stella fan, but I had to get it.
> 
> View attachment 3165045
> 
> View attachment 3165047
> 
> View attachment 3165048
> 
> View attachment 3165049
> 
> 
> Also there are a few dirty marks on it any suggestions on how to clean it up?


Nice! Didn't realize her stuff was not leather. 


Cc1213 said:


> After selling some sunglasses (on consignment) at Buffalo exchange, I was able to buy these babies for about $20 out of pocket:
> 
> View attachment 3163357
> 
> 
> Sorry for the stock photo. Found them in black and in near new condition. They are so well-made...I am really shocked at how cheap I got them at!


Gorgeous booties! Just in time for the snowy madness that's just about to hit us. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some recent fun finds
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Tulita Pouchette in rose gold $49
> 
> View attachment 3163691
> 
> View attachment 3163692
> 
> View attachment 3163694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel dress $22
> 
> View attachment 3163697
> 
> View attachment 3163701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Copains silk knit twinset (cardi is sort of an oversized shrug) $18
> 
> View attachment 3163702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callixta silk knit pirate top NWT $15
> 
> View attachment 3163703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine Alaia cutout suede pumps $61
> 
> View attachment 3163706
> 
> View attachment 3163707


Love all your finds as usual, especially the Jimmy Choo and Alaia.


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Great haul! Love the color on the MbMJ, those bags will last a lifetime!
> 
> Nice! Didn't realize her stuff was not leather.
> 
> Gorgeous booties! Just in time for the snowy madness that's just about to hit us.
> 
> Love all your finds as usual, especially the Jimmy Choo and Alaia.




Yeah it's because she is a vegan she doesn't use leather or fur in her products that's why I'm not a big fan of hers. I don't understand why people would be spending that amount on bags shoes accessories etc that are not leather. I don't imagine they would last as long. But that's IMO. I do like some of her designs, I just feel it would be better in leather.


----------



## jchen815

You girls are too sweet [emoji8]


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Hi Pao! How have you been, we missed you!




Hi Magda!

Been so busy traveling I barely have time to check out the forum, or see my family! Lol!

I went thrift shopping a couple of times and found cute stuff! Just didn't have time to take pics!!


----------



## drifter

jamamcg said:


> That chanel dress is amazing. I think from the button it's from the paris-Moscow collection



Thanks for the tip!  I couldn't identify it from the runway pics but here's a pic of the tags of the Chanel and YSL for those who are interested.  



LuxeDeb said:


> All fab! I am sure something in your size is right around the corner! I don't rule out anything that is a little too big, but it has to be dirt cheap to off set alterations. I came across a great jacket from that collection yesterday, but it was too big and too $$$$!


Aw, thank you for your kind words!  The D&G dress was an European size 44.



serenaa.lu said:


> Looove that Chanel dress! But definitely not worth sacrificing your monthly expenses for


Yup, I don't think thrifting should cost me _quite_ so much......


----------



## mharri20

serenaa.lu said:


> My fiance and I just got back from travelling for 2 weeks so we were eager to come home and start catching up on thrifting! Probably had the biggest and best haul we've ever had!
> 
> 1. DVF 'Noa Bis' wool-cashmere blend sweater $12.99 @ VV
> 2. Akris punto top $7.99 @ VV
> 3. Nanette Lepore 'Ribbon Reef' dress $14.99 @ VV
> 4. James Perse men's dress shirt $7.99 @ VV
> 5. James Perse hoodie for myself (looks brand new!) $14.99 @ VV
> 6. Adriano Goldschmied legging jeans for my cousin $3.50 (50% off sale!) @ Salvos



What a great haul!! The color of that DVF sweater is so pretty!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Crazy! Who would let this go for next to nothing???



serenaa.lu said:


> And finally my pièce de résistance! I ran out of the store like a bandit with this gem. I couldn't believe I found this bag for $14 and at Plato's Closet of all places!
> 
> My first Bottega Veneta!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Ladies. I found a 65th Anniversary Ali Bag for 14.99... I am in awe.


----------



## amrx87

jamamcg said:


> Yeah it's because she is a vegan she doesn't use leather or fur in her products that's why I'm not a big fan of hers. I don't understand why people would be spending that amount on bags shoes accessories etc that are not leather. I don't imagine they would last as long. But that's IMO. I do like some of her designs, I just feel it would be better in leather.



not to get off topic, but her bags hold up well. ive had one for two years, and it looks a great as when i purchased it, and i feel even better knowing that it's cruelty free. im not a vegan, and i have purchased leather in the past, but i still love her stuff!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

SakuraSakura said:


> Ladies. I found a 65th Anniversary Ali Bag for 14.99... I am in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171200



Nice score!


----------



## anitalilac

SakuraSakura said:


> Ladies. I found a 65th Anniversary Ali Bag for 14.99... I am in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171200



Nice one!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jchen815 said:


> View attachment 3167590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not dirt cheap but inexpensive for thick bandage material dresses!




Pretty! True, even if it is not HL the good quality ones are pricey.



serenaa.lu said:


> My fiance and I just got back from travelling for 2 weeks so we were eager to come home and start catching up on thrifting! Probably had the biggest and best haul we've ever had!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. DVF 'Noa Bis' wool-cashmere blend sweater $12.99 @ VV
> 
> 2. Akris punto top $7.99 @ VV
> 
> 3. Nanette Lepore 'Ribbon Reef' dress $14.99 @ VV
> 
> 4. James Perse men's dress shirt $7.99 @ VV
> 
> 5. James Perse hoodie for myself (looks brand new!) $14.99 @ VV
> 
> 6. Adriano Goldschmied legging jeans for my cousin $3.50 (50% off sale!) @ Salvos




Great stuff! Love the cut of the DVF sweater!



serenaa.lu said:


> And finally my pièce de résistance! I ran out of the store like a bandit with this gem. I couldn't believe I found this bag for $14 and at Plato's Closet of all places!
> 
> 
> 
> My first Bottega Veneta!




Great price and such a gorgeous color combo! Love it!



SakuraSakura said:


> Ladies. I found a 65th Anniversary Ali Bag for 14.99... I am in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171200




Congrats!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my latest deals!


All Saints leather moto jacket $20









Ralph Lauren black label cashmere top. It's a deep purple $20





Vince oversized cashmere cardigan $20





Catherine Malandrino cut out dress $20





Moschino Cheap and Chic skirt $5





Susana Monaco dress $5





Ivan Grundahl Copenhagen jacket $5


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You're killing me. These are soooo good. 




LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest deals!
> 
> 
> All Saints leather moto jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3172075
> 
> View attachment 3172076
> 
> View attachment 3172078
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label cashmere top. It's a deep purple $20
> 
> View attachment 3172079
> 
> 
> 
> Vince oversized cashmere cardigan $20
> 
> View attachment 3172093
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino cut out dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3172080
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap and Chic skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3172086
> 
> 
> 
> Susana Monaco dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3172084
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl Copenhagen jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3172088


----------



## lyssia817

SakuraSakura said:


> Ladies. I found a 65th Anniversary Ali Bag for 14.99... I am in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171200



Beautiful!  I love the colour!


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest deals!
> 
> 
> All Saints leather moto jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3172075
> 
> View attachment 3172076
> 
> View attachment 3172078
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label cashmere top. It's a deep purple $20
> 
> View attachment 3172079
> 
> 
> 
> Vince oversized cashmere cardigan $20
> 
> View attachment 3172093
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino cut out dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3172080
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap and Chic skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3172086
> 
> 
> 
> Susana Monaco dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3172084
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl Copenhagen jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3172088




That All Saints jacket is TDF. Love the Moschino skirt as well - how cute! Really great finds


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest deals!
> 
> 
> All Saints leather moto jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3172075
> 
> View attachment 3172076
> 
> View attachment 3172078
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label cashmere top. It's a deep purple $20
> 
> View attachment 3172079
> 
> 
> 
> Vince oversized cashmere cardigan $20
> 
> View attachment 3172093
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino cut out dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3172080
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap and Chic skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3172086
> 
> 
> 
> Susana Monaco dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3172084
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl Copenhagen jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3172088




The All Saints and Malandrino make me swoon!


----------



## SakuraSakura

hannah.hewi. said:


> Nice score!




Thank you! I used it today and I am so in live with it.


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest deals!
> 
> 
> All Saints leather moto jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3172075
> 
> View attachment 3172076
> 
> View attachment 3172078
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label cashmere top. It's a deep purple $20
> 
> View attachment 3172079
> 
> 
> 
> Vince oversized cashmere cardigan $20
> 
> View attachment 3172093
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino cut out dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3172080
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap and Chic skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3172086
> 
> 
> 
> Susana Monaco dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3172084
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl Copenhagen jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3172088



LOOVE that All Saints jacket and the Vince cardi, you always have the greatest finds!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

This week at the gwo I found two handbags and a briefcase.

A nwt jack georges briefcase
Marc by Marc Jacobs hillier hobo handbag
Brahmin handbag.

Found on different days spent $10 total.


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> This week at the gwo I found two handbags and a briefcase.
> 
> A nwt jack georges briefcase
> Marc by Marc Jacobs hillier hobo handbag
> Brahmin handbag.
> 
> Found on different days spent $10 total.


Pics please


SakuraSakura said:


> Ladies. I found a 65th Anniversary Ali Bag for 14.99... I am in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171200





LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my latest deals!
> 
> 
> All Saints leather moto jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3172075
> 
> View attachment 3172076
> 
> View attachment 3172078
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label cashmere top. It's a deep purple $20
> 
> View attachment 3172079
> 
> 
> 
> Vince oversized cashmere cardigan $20
> 
> View attachment 3172093
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino cut out dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3172080
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino Cheap and Chic skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3172086
> 
> 
> 
> Susana Monaco dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3172084
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Grundahl Copenhagen jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3172088


Gorgeous jacket and what a pretty skirt, love it!


----------



## Cc1213

My mom founds these Giuseppi Zanotti heels (brand new) for $8!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3176990
> 
> View attachment 3176991
> 
> 
> My mom founds these Giuseppi Zanotti heels (brand new) for $8!



I just gasped! Gorgeous!! I am soo jelly


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Finally wore my thrifted Jack Bryan for Saks beaded caftan - it was about $20 (I don't remember LOL). I needed something more modest for my nephew's Bar Mitzvah so I figured I'd see if I could make this work. When I wear vintage I like to keep things simple with modern accessories so I don't look so costume-y. Loubs are from the Rack ($250), Badgley Mischka clutch was $12 (90% off at Century21) and earrings were $3 at H&M


----------



## thriftyandlux

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3176990
> 
> View attachment 3176991
> 
> 
> My mom founds these Giuseppi Zanotti heels (brand new) for $8!



Amazing! I love it when you find brand new goodies while you're thrifting, especially when they're designer!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Had another amazing run again last weekend! All the stuff from VV was an additional 30% off too!

1. AllSaints 'Delron Jumper' dress $13.99
2. DVF 'Camille' Blouse BNWT $6.99
3. and 4. Wolford LBDs (LOVE these)! $10.50 & $9
5. Milly Blazer $6.99
6. Rag & Bone/Jean 'Classic Tee' $4
7. Halston Heritage $5.99 at National Thrift


----------



## thriftyandlux

Part II of my haul!
1. Nanette Lepore 'Discreet' dress $6.99 incl 30% off
2. Paige 'Hoxton Straight' denim $7.99 at National Thrift
3. Rag & Bone 'Siri Shirt' BNWT $14.99 - bought this one before the 30% off sale began but I couldn't wait to bring it home!


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3176990
> 
> View attachment 3176991
> 
> 
> My mom founds these Giuseppi Zanotti heels (brand new) for $8!




Stunning!


----------



## chowlover2

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally wore my thrifted Jack Bryan for Saks beaded caftan - it was about $20 (I don't remember LOL). I needed something more modest for my nephew's Bar Mitzvah so I figured I'd see if I could make this work. When I wear vintage I like to keep things simple with modern accessories so I don't look so costume-y. Loubs are from the Rack ($250), Badgley Mischka clutch was $12 (90% off at Century21) and earrings were $3 at H&M




You look great! So many wonderful finds!


----------



## chocolagirl

serenaa.lu said:


> Had another amazing run again last weekend! All the stuff from VV was an additional 30% off too!
> 
> 1. AllSaints 'Delron Jumper' dress $13.99
> 2. DVF 'Camille' Blouse BNWT $6.99
> 3. and 4. Wolford LBDs (LOVE these)! $10.50 & $9
> 5. Milly Blazer $6.99
> 6. Rag & Bone/Jean 'Classic Tee' $4
> 7. Halston Heritage $5.99 at National Thrift


so jealous of the wolford dresses! looks great on u~


----------



## chocolagirl

speaking of wolford, I found 2 wolford athens top at my goodwill for $7
I love wolford for its comfort and versatility.


----------



## chocolagirl

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3176990
> 
> View attachment 3176991
> 
> 
> My mom founds these Giuseppi Zanotti heels (brand new) for $8!


wow!


----------



## chocolagirl

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally wore my thrifted Jack Bryan for Saks beaded caftan - it was about $20 (I don't remember LOL). I needed something more modest for my nephew's Bar Mitzvah so I figured I'd see if I could make this work. When I wear vintage I like to keep things simple with modern accessories so I don't look so costume-y. Loubs are from the Rack ($250), Badgley Mischka clutch was $12 (90% off at Century21) and earrings were $3 at H&M


pretty beaded details!


----------



## thriftyandlux

chocolagirl said:


> so jealous of the wolford dresses! looks great on u~





chocolagirl said:


> speaking of wolford, I found 2 wolford athens top at my goodwill for $7
> I love wolford for its comfort and versatility.



Aw thanks girl! I was shocked to find them, thankful for the generous donor  And congrats on your 2 Wolford finds! I only recently discovered them but so far I'm loving all their stuff


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3176990
> 
> View attachment 3176991
> 
> 
> My mom founds these Giuseppi Zanotti heels (brand new) for $8!


Love them!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

So good! I LOVE GZ!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3176990
> 
> View attachment 3176991
> 
> 
> My mom founds these Giuseppi Zanotti heels (brand new) for $8!



OMG my VVs have crap in comparison. And when they have anything decent it's priced 3-4x these prices! Love everything!



serenaa.lu said:


> Had another amazing run again last weekend! All the stuff from VV was an additional 30% off too!
> 
> 1. AllSaints 'Delron Jumper' dress $13.99
> 2. DVF 'Camille' Blouse BNWT $6.99
> 3. and 4. Wolford LBDs (LOVE these)! $10.50 & $9
> 5. Milly Blazer $6.99
> 6. Rag & Bone/Jean 'Classic Tee' $4
> 7. Halston Heritage $5.99 at National Thrift



Thanks guys 



chowlover2 said:


> You look great! So many wonderful finds!





chocolagirl said:


> pretty beaded details!


----------



## Tomsmom

Wow what a find!!


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally wore my thrifted Jack Bryan for Saks beaded caftan - it was about $20 (I don't remember LOL). I needed something more modest for my nephew's Bar Mitzvah so I figured I'd see if I could make this work. When I wear vintage I like to keep things simple with modern accessories so I don't look so costume-y. Loubs are from the Rack ($250), Badgley Mischka clutch was $12 (90% off at Century21) and earrings were $3 at H&M



You look awesome!


----------



## Tomsmom

Dp


----------



## Tomsmom

serenaa.lu said:


> Part II of my haul!
> 1. Nanette Lepore 'Discreet' dress $6.99 incl 30% off
> 2. Paige 'Hoxton Straight' denim $7.99 at National Thrift
> 3. Rag & Bone 'Siri Shirt' BNWT $14.99 - bought this one before the 30% off sale began but I couldn't wait to bring it home!




I love everything and it all looks great on you!  Nice tattoos also


----------



## mharri20

serenaa.lu said:


> Had another amazing run again last weekend! All the stuff from VV was an additional 30% off too!
> 
> 1. AllSaints 'Delron Jumper' dress $13.99
> 2. DVF 'Camille' Blouse BNWT $6.99
> 3. and 4. Wolford LBDs (LOVE these)! $10.50 & $9
> 5. Milly Blazer $6.99
> 6. Rag & Bone/Jean 'Classic Tee' $4
> 7. Halston Heritage $5.99 at National Thrift



Such an amazing haul! The wolford dresses look amazing on you


----------



## chocolagirl

I found  a St. John animal print glittery sweater at my goodwill for $8
thought it would be nice for xmas


----------



## thriftyandlux

shoppinggalnyc said:


> So good! I LOVE GZ!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG my VVs have crap in comparison. And when they have anything decent it's priced 3-4x these prices! Love everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys



Ahh I hate it when they overprice stuff! I think the trick is finding the stores that haven't discovered a lot of the good brands! Most of the time I find Lululemon and Ralph Lauren for $25+ but then St. John and DVF for $8, its always hit or miss! 



Tomsmom said:


> I love everything and it all looks great on you!  Nice tattoos also



Aw thank you!!  



mharri20 said:


> Such an amazing haul! The wolford dresses look amazing on you



Aw shucks, thank you! Their dresses are definitely the most flattering things!



chocolagirl said:


> I found  a St. John animal print glittery sweater at my goodwill for $8
> thought it would be nice for xmas



Ooooh I like! Definitely perfect for the holidays!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thank you 



Tomsmom said:


> You look awesome!



My stores seem to google everything and overprice everything. I tend to do well with vintage though - they don't know older labels  



serenaa.lu said:


> Ahh I hate it when they overprice stuff! I think the trick is finding the stores that haven't discovered a lot of the good brands! Most of the time I find Lululemon and Ralph Lauren for $25+ but then St. John and DVF for $8, its always hit or miss!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw shucks, thank you! Their dresses are definitely the most flattering things!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh I like! Definitely perfect for the holidays!


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3176990
> 
> View attachment 3176991
> 
> 
> My mom founds these Giuseppi Zanotti heels (brand new) for $8!


Score!! They are beautiful. 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally wore my thrifted Jack Bryan for Saks beaded caftan - it was about $20 (I don't remember LOL). I needed something more modest for my nephew's Bar Mitzvah so I figured I'd see if I could make this work. When I wear vintage I like to keep things simple with modern accessories so I don't look so costume-y. Loubs are from the Rack ($250), Badgley Mischka clutch was $12 (90% off at Century21) and earrings were $3 at H&M


You have great shopping skills and you look gorgeous! I like y=how you combined looks fir a perfect and unique result!


serenaa.lu said:


> Had another amazing run again last weekend! All the stuff from VV was an additional 30% off too!
> 
> 1. AllSaints 'Delron Jumper' dress $13.99
> 2. DVF 'Camille' Blouse BNWT $6.99
> 3. and 4. Wolford LBDs (LOVE these)! $10.50 & $9
> 5. Milly Blazer $6.99
> 6. Rag & Bone/Jean 'Classic Tee' $4
> 7. Halston Heritage $5.99 at National Thrift


Those dresses look gorgeous on, great haul!


----------



## drifter

Found this pair of rag & bone pants with some cobweb-like things. They're really comfy!


----------



## nerimanna

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally wore my thrifted Jack Bryan for Saks beaded caftan - it was about $20 (I don't remember LOL). I needed something more modest for my nephew's Bar Mitzvah so I figured I'd see if I could make this work. When I wear vintage I like to keep things simple with modern accessories so I don't look so costume-y. Loubs are from the Rack ($250), Badgley Mischka clutch was $12 (90% off at Century21) and earrings were $3 at H&M


love it!


----------



## nerimanna

found these 3.1 Phillip Lim t-strap heels for $5 will need to spend more though it needs sole protectors and a repair in one of the straps...


----------



## magdalinka

A few finds from the past week. 
Tory butch wedges $8
Fends wool scarf (huge but had moth damage that I am trying to repair) $4
Escada croc embossed bag $6
Vintage WW2 sterling and pearl ring $18


----------



## thriftyandlux

drifter said:


> Found this pair of rag & bone pants with some cobweb-like things. They're really comfy!



Loove those! Can't believe someone would give them away




nerimanna said:


> found these 3.1 Phillip Lim t-strap heels for $5 will need to spend more though it needs sole protectors and a repair in one of the straps...



I love how simple and chic they are, a great classic heel you can get tons of use out of  sole protectors are savoirs!


----------



## jamamcg

Found some nice things today. 

These lanvin shoes with embroidered bugs. It's a stock photo as I haven't had a chance to take a pic yet. 



And I got a Balmain sweater with lion embroidery patch. 

I tried on the most amazing vintage Mugler jacket, but had to leave it as it was just a bit too expensive, but it really broke my heart.


----------



## llaga22

Among other things, I got this one. Can someone confirm if it is authentic? It is smooth as baby's bottom. Either way, for 1.99 it's worth it for me.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> A few finds from the past week.
> Tory butch wedges $8
> Fends wool scarf (huge but had moth damage that I am trying to repair) $4
> Escada croc embossed bag $6
> Vintage WW2 sterling and pearl ring $18
> View attachment 3179686
> 
> View attachment 3179689
> View attachment 3179690
> View attachment 3179691
> View attachment 3179692
> View attachment 3179693
> View attachment 3179694



Love that scarf and ring!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Please post authenticity questions in the provided threads for such inquiries. Thanks!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

nerimanna said:


> found these 3.1 Phillip Lim t-strap heels for $5 will need to spend more though it needs sole protectors and a repair in one of the straps...




Ooooo wow! I'm super jealous! I've been looking for pair like that for a while... Haven't found the perfect pair... Until now.. I want that pair!! They are gorgeous!!!!!
[emoji7]


----------



## llaga22

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> Please post authenticity questions in the provided threads for such inquiries. Thanks!




I posted on the Chanel forum, they only do slgs and bags. Thanks anyway. As I said, I like it either way as it is really pretty.


----------



## chocolagirl

llaga22 said:


> Among other things, I got this one. Can someone confirm if it is authentic? It is smooth as baby's bottom. Either way, for 1.99 it's worth it for me.
> View attachment 3180706
> 
> View attachment 3180707
> 
> View attachment 3180708
> 
> View attachment 3180709


very pretty!


----------



## Vintage Leather

llaga22 said:


> I posted on the Chanel forum, they only do slgs and bags. Thanks anyway. As I said, I like it either way as it is really pretty.



It looks authentic; early 90s era.  
Congratulations! an excellent find


----------



## llaga22

Vintage Leather said:


> It looks authentic; early 90s era.
> Congratulations! an excellent find




Thanks so much. It is so beautiful, the colors are still vibrant.


----------



## chocolagirl

magdalinka said:


> A few finds from the past week.
> Tory butch wedges $8
> Fends wool scarf (huge but had moth damage that I am trying to repair) $4
> Escada croc embossed bag $6
> Vintage WW2 sterling and pearl ring $18
> View attachment 3179686
> 
> View attachment 3179689
> View attachment 3179690
> View attachment 3179691
> View attachment 3179692
> View attachment 3179693
> View attachment 3179694


love the croc handbag~ I love small bags 
the fendi scarf is gorgeous too


----------



## mharri20

magdalinka said:


> A few finds from the past week.
> Tory butch wedges $8
> Fends wool scarf (huge but had moth damage that I am trying to repair) $4
> Escada croc embossed bag $6
> Vintage WW2 sterling and pearl ring $18
> View attachment 3179686
> 
> View attachment 3179689
> View attachment 3179690
> View attachment 3179691
> View attachment 3179692
> View attachment 3179693
> View attachment 3179694



Those TB wedges are so cute!!


----------



## Kangapouch

Found the Badgley Mischka purse at VV. Paid $4.20. This will be a rehab project. Lucky jeans at VV marked $12.99 but paid $6.50 at the 50% sale. Found this sweet vintage Hanae Mori purse from the 70's at my local old lady thrift store. Marked $14, paid $7. I have only found one online in white for $345. I love these old, structured shaped purses. This is my first post here. I love seeing all your finds!


----------



## LuxeDeb

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Finally wore my thrifted Jack Bryan for Saks beaded caftan - it was about $20 (I don't remember LOL). I needed something more modest for my nephew's Bar Mitzvah so I figured I'd see if I could make this work. When I wear vintage I like to keep things simple with modern accessories so I don't look so costume-y. Loubs are from the Rack ($250), Badgley Mischka clutch was $12 (90% off at Century21) and earrings were $3 at H&M



Pretty! The beading is so elegant!



serenaa.lu said:


> Had another amazing run again last weekend! All the stuff from VV was an additional 30% off too!
> 
> 1. AllSaints 'Delron Jumper' dress $13.99
> 2. DVF 'Camille' Blouse BNWT $6.99
> 3. and 4. Wolford LBDs (LOVE these)! $10.50 & $9
> 5. Milly Blazer $6.99
> 6. Rag & Bone/Jean 'Classic Tee' $4
> 7. Halston Heritage $5.99 at National Thrift



Wow, you totally scored on LBDs!



serenaa.lu said:


> Part II of my haul!
> 1. Nanette Lepore 'Discreet' dress $6.99 incl 30% off
> 2. Paige 'Hoxton Straight' denim $7.99 at National Thrift
> 3. Rag & Bone 'Siri Shirt' BNWT $14.99 - bought this one before the 30% off sale began but I couldn't wait to bring it home!



Love the Rag & Bone shirt! It looks like it has a great cut to it.



chocolagirl said:


> speaking of wolford, I found 2 wolford athens top at my goodwill for $7
> I love wolford for its comfort and versatility.



Great deal! I love Wolford tops, too. Soo comfy and flattering. I just remembered I have a Wolford score from over the summer I should share. Mine is a little more unusual/crazy though.


----------



## LuxeDeb

drifter said:


> Found this pair of rag & bone pants with some cobweb-like things. They're really comfy!





Super cute and funky!





nerimanna said:


> found these 3.1 Phillip Lim t-strap heels for $5 will need to spend more though it needs sole protectors and a repair in one of the straps...





Very nice! Love the camel and black combo!





magdalinka said:


> A few finds from the past week.
> 
> Tory butch wedges $8
> 
> Fends wool scarf (huge but had moth damage that I am trying to repair) $4
> 
> Escada croc embossed bag $6
> 
> Vintage WW2 sterling and pearl ring $18
> 
> View attachment 3179686
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179689
> View attachment 3179690
> View attachment 3179691
> View attachment 3179692
> View attachment 3179693
> View attachment 3179694





I bet you will do wonders with the Fendi scarf! Nice find. What a pretty ring! You really know your jewelry 





jamamcg said:


> Found some nice things today.
> 
> 
> 
> These lanvin shoes with embroidered bugs. It's a stock photo as I haven't had a chance to take a pic yet.
> 
> View attachment 3180088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got a Balmain sweater with lion embroidery patch.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried on the most amazing vintage Mugler jacket, but had to leave it as it was just a bit too expensive, but it really broke my heart.





Looooove the sneakers! Mens shoes seem so much more limited, so it is awesome to find something special. I love the whimsy on these!





llaga22 said:


> Among other things, I got this one. Can someone confirm if it is authentic? It is smooth as baby's bottom. Either way, for 1.99 it's worth it for me.
> 
> View attachment 3180706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180707
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180708
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180709





Very pretty and holy moly....what a score!





Kangapouch said:


> Found the Badgley Mischka purse at VV. Paid $4.20. This will be a rehab project. Lucky jeans at VV marked $12.99 but paid $6.50 at the 50% sale. Found this sweet vintage Hanae Mori purse from the 70's at my local old lady thrift store. Marked $14, paid $7. I have only found one online in white for $345. I love these old, structured shaped purses. This is my first post here. I love seeing all your finds!





Awwww love the Hanae Mori bag! So cute. Hanae Mori was Japan's first haute couture house and designer. That same bag is listed on 1stdibs in white right now for $365, so you really scored!


----------



## xoxorose

Raven3766 said:


> and two Cole Haans with a tag still attached..
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165804_zpsa0ir4vfe.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> and a pair of Gucci loafers for $30
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_165825-1_zpsamftaja4.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> and a vintage Gucci
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_164803-1_zpshfz3tlsc.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Ferragamo
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-10/20151017_164949-1_zpssmwoofkn.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



My mom and I are designer resale junkies, and need to know where this magical store of scarves is, what it's called, and where we can find one!


----------



## xoxorose

justeen said:


> Purchased this fur coat for $30 its vintage Simpsons brand,  not sure what animal it may be. Its my first fur coat!



LITERALLY HOW I FOUND MY FIRST FUR
At a thrift store in London, a vintage Simpson's, $20 but it's squirrel and my mom can't look at it :lolots:


----------



## LuxeDeb

chocolagirl said:


> I found  a St. John animal print glittery sweater at my goodwill for $8
> 
> thought it would be nice for xmas




Adorable! I bet this is comfy, yet super chic on!


----------



## LuxeDeb

This was a great shopping trip!


Dolce & Gabbana metallic turtleneck $20





Malene Birger (Denmark) Ammita silk & organza feather blouse NWT $20
http://www.lyst.com/clothing/by-malene-birger-ammita-feather-front-blouse/






Dolce & Gabbana cardigan top $20







St. John silk knit skirt $5





Rag & Bone silk pants NWT $5





And the piece de resistance........

Chanel trench coat $5






Back of the trench


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> This was a great shopping trip!
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana metallic turtleneck $20
> 
> View attachment 3183020
> 
> 
> 
> Malene Birger (Denmark) Ammita silk & organza feather blouse NWT $20
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/by-malene-birger-ammita-feather-front-blouse/
> 
> View attachment 3183026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana cardigan top $20
> 
> View attachment 3183032
> 
> View attachment 3183033
> 
> 
> 
> St. John silk knit skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3183035
> 
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone silk pants NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3183037
> 
> 
> 
> And the piece de resistance........
> 
> Chanel trench coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3183049
> 
> View attachment 3183050
> 
> 
> Back of the trench
> View attachment 3183051




I just gasped. Wow, amazing haul...but that Chanel trench is gold. I would have fainted.


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> This was a great shopping trip!
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana metallic turtleneck $20
> 
> View attachment 3183020
> 
> 
> 
> Malene Birger (Denmark) Ammita silk & organza feather blouse NWT $20
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/by-malene-birger-ammita-feather-front-blouse/
> 
> View attachment 3183026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana cardigan top $20
> 
> View attachment 3183032
> 
> View attachment 3183033
> 
> 
> 
> St. John silk knit skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3183035
> 
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone silk pants NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3183037
> 
> 
> 
> And the piece de resistance........
> 
> Chanel trench coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3183049
> 
> View attachment 3183050
> 
> 
> Back of the trench
> View attachment 3183051


beautiful finds as always!


----------



## magdalinka

Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you all for your compliments!



LuxeDeb said:


> This was a great shopping trip!
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana metallic turtleneck $20
> 
> View attachment 3183020
> 
> 
> 
> Malene Birger (Denmark) Ammita silk & organza feather blouse NWT $20
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/by-malene-birger-ammita-feather-front-blouse/
> 
> View attachment 3183026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana cardigan top $20
> 
> View attachment 3183032
> 
> View attachment 3183033
> 
> 
> 
> St. John silk knit skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3183035
> 
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone silk pants NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3183037
> 
> 
> 
> And the piece de resistance........
> 
> Chanel trench coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3183049
> 
> View attachment 3183050
> 
> 
> Back of the trench
> View attachment 3183051


Never heard of Malene Birger, but I absolutely love that blouse. And NO WORDS for that gorgeous Chanel coat for $5, can not believe that price!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> This was a great shopping trip!
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana metallic turtleneck $20
> 
> View attachment 3183020
> 
> 
> 
> Malene Birger (Denmark) Ammita silk & organza feather blouse NWT $20
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/by-malene-birger-ammita-feather-front-blouse/
> 
> View attachment 3183026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana cardigan top $20
> 
> View attachment 3183032
> 
> View attachment 3183033
> 
> 
> 
> St. John silk knit skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3183035
> 
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone silk pants NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3183037
> 
> 
> 
> And the piece de resistance........
> 
> Chanel trench coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3183049
> 
> View attachment 3183050
> 
> 
> Back of the trench
> View attachment 3183051


love em all!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.
> View attachment 3183166


still a steal at $400, great job!!! the charms are fun but the flap alone is just TDF.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

magdalinka said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.
> View attachment 3183166




Absolutely gorgeous! Where did you find this beauty? I think $400 is a steal.


----------



## jamamcg

I caved and ended up going back for the Mugler jacket. 

It looks much better I person IMO








Very Milli Vanilli hahahahahahaha


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.
> View attachment 3183166




Gorgeous!


----------



## bagnshoe

magdalinka said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.
> View attachment 3183166




Such a beauty. It's TDF. Such great score and great price too. You're so lucky !!! Loves it.


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> I caved and ended up going back for the Mugler jacket.
> 
> It looks much better I person IMO
> 
> View attachment 3183202
> 
> View attachment 3183205
> 
> View attachment 3183206
> 
> 
> Very Milli Vanilli hahahahahahaha


cool jacket!


----------



## nerimanna

I just want to share this find to add to the roster of chanel treasures being shared  I got this yesterday - thru ebay. No money out since seller offered to swap this bag to a bag I was selling (which i got preloved and paid for $550). So for the swapping value at $550 - it was a good deal for me comparing it to yoogi's price for the same item and condition at $1,200. For info, this is Chanel's Sharpei North/South tote bag. So called sharpei from the wrinkling style. So the excessive wrinkling and folding is intended - it's not in bad shape LOL. 

I find it very understated since there is no visible branding/logos from the outside. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kangapouch

LuxeDeb said:


> This was a great shopping trip!
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana metallic turtleneck $20
> 
> View attachment 3183020
> 
> 
> 
> Malene Birger (Denmark) Ammita silk & organza feather blouse NWT $20
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/by-malene-birger-ammita-feather-front-blouse/
> 
> View attachment 3183026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana cardigan top $20
> 
> View attachment 3183032
> 
> View attachment 3183033
> 
> 
> 
> St. John silk knit skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3183035
> 
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone silk pants NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3183037
> 
> 
> 
> And the piece de resistance........
> 
> Chanel trench coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3183049
> 
> View attachment 3183050
> 
> 
> Back of the trench
> View attachment 3183051


Wow, the red Chanel trench is stunning. So lucky, you!


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> still a steal at $400, great job!!! the charms are fun but the flap alone is just TDF.





hannah.hewi. said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Where did you find this beauty? I think $400 is a steal.





chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!





bagnshoe said:


> Such a beauty. It's TDF. Such great score and great price too. You're so lucky !!! Loves it.


Thank you everybody! It was an ebay find, still has some visible stains even after some TLC, needs more work but it's so pretty I keep staring at it. 


jamamcg said:


> I caved and ended up going back for the Mugler jacket.
> 
> It looks much better I person IMO
> 
> View attachment 3183202
> 
> View attachment 3183205
> 
> View attachment 3183206
> 
> 
> Very Milli Vanilli hahahahahahaha


Love it!



nerimanna said:


> I just want to share this find to add to the roster of chanel treasures being shared  I got this yesterday - thru ebay. No money out since seller offered to swap this bag to a bag I was selling (which i got preloved and paid for $550). So for the swapping value at $550 - it was a good deal for me comparing it to yoogi's price for the same item and condition at $1,200. For info, this is Chanel's Sharpei North/South tote bag. So called sharpei from the wrinkling style. So the excessive wrinkling and folding is intended - it's not in bad shape LOL.
> 
> I find it very understated since there is no visible branding/logos from the outside. Thanks for letting me share!


That's a great deal, so understated and yet so obviously Chanel!


----------



## Allurex112

I just found this thread and wow I am so impressed! 

I agree with the ladies in the NYC area. I feel like it's really hard to find crazy, $ single digit deals in the area, because everyone knows what all the brands are.

Anyway  I just received a pair of Stuart Weitzman booties in the mail from the Real Real. They had a 40% off promo and a $50 credit, so I was able to get them for $27, which included $13 for shipping. I HATE paying for shipping but I figured I couldn't pass this deal! (I wear size 5, 5.5 so it's hard to find shoes my size) As you can see, they are practically brand new!

Okay enough talking! Here are some pictures. I hope to share more deals in the future, although I doubt my finds will be as impressive as all of yours.


----------



## chocolagirl

Allurex112 said:


> I just found this thread and wow I am so impressed!
> 
> I agree with the ladies in the NYC area. I feel like it's really hard to find crazy, $ single digit deals in the area, because everyone knows what all the brands are.
> 
> Anyway  I just received a pair of Stuart Weitzman booties in the mail from the Real Real. They had a 40% off promo and a $50 credit, so I was able to get them for $27, which included $13 for shipping. I HATE paying for shipping but I figured I couldn't pass this deal! (I wear size 5, 5.5 so it's hard to find shoes my size) As you can see, they are practically brand new!
> 
> Okay enough talking! Here are some pictures. I hope to share more deals in the future, although I doubt my finds will be as impressive as all of yours.


love the booties! I'm looking for one but can't seem to find my size


----------



## chocolagirl

magdalinka said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.
> View attachment 3183166


love the color! great price!


----------



## Allurex112

chocolagirl said:


> love the booties! I'm looking for one but can't seem to find my size


Thank you! Good luck in your search. Good (and cheap) shoes are so hard to find!


----------



## foursquare1

Found these gorgeous Jimmy Choo patent wedges. The best part...only $43!! I believe they retail for $500+ so I could NOT pass this deal up.


----------



## Tomsmom

foursquare1 said:


> Found these gorgeous Jimmy Choo patent wedges. The best part...only $43!! I believe they retail for $500+ so I could NOT pass this deal up.



Love them!!


----------



## foursquare1

Tomsmom said:


> Love them!!



Thank you! They have a few scuffs but honestly nothing that looks terrible in person!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Fur by me is so expensive - they started charging $100+ for crap. $20 is amazing!



xoxorose said:


> LITERALLY HOW I FOUND MY FIRST FUR
> At a thrift store in London, a vintage Simpson's, $20 but it's squirrel and my mom can't look at it :lolots:



That was a great shopping trip! That D&G....and don't get me started about $5 Chanel!



LuxeDeb said:


> This was a great shopping trip!
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana metallic turtleneck $20
> 
> View attachment 3183020
> 
> 
> 
> Malene Birger (Denmark) Ammita silk & organza feather blouse NWT $20
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/by-malene-birger-ammita-feather-front-blouse/
> 
> View attachment 3183026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana cardigan top $20
> 
> View attachment 3183032
> 
> View attachment 3183033
> 
> 
> 
> St. John silk knit skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3183035
> 
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone silk pants NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3183037
> 
> 
> 
> And the piece de resistance........
> 
> Chanel trench coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3183049
> 
> View attachment 3183050
> 
> 
> Back of the trench
> View attachment 3183051



Where did you find $400 Chanel???



magdalinka said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.
> View attachment 3183166



Love Mugler!!!


jamamcg said:


> I caved and ended up going back for the Mugler jacket.
> 
> It looks much better I person IMO
> 
> View attachment 3183202
> 
> View attachment 3183205
> 
> View attachment 3183206
> 
> 
> Very Milli Vanilli hahahahahahaha


----------



## JaNan16

Girls you are KILLING it! All the Chanels' are just making me tear up! 

Here's some Jimmy Choo shoes (I love saying that, Ha Ha) I found this week.








ShoppinggalNYC that black outfit you put together was brilliant! I honestly thought your avatar  was just a famous model that I didn't know. And it was really you.

LuxeDeb I want to come play dress up in your closet!
Borrow Magdalinkas pink Chanel and jewelry! Oh and I can't forget Nerimannas Sharpei Channel! My imaginary fashion day = I be stylin'!


----------



## Cc1213

jamamcg said:


> I caved and ended up going back for the Mugler jacket.
> 
> It looks much better I person IMO
> 
> View attachment 3183202
> 
> View attachment 3183205
> 
> View attachment 3183206
> 
> 
> Very Milli Vanilli hahahahahahaha




I love the cut of the jacket. I found a Mugler jacket a while back, and it also had the most amazing shape to it.



magdalinka said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.
> View attachment 3183166




Dying. $400 is INCREDIBLE. You have to spill on where you got it 



nerimanna said:


> I just want to share this find to add to the roster of chanel treasures being shared  I got this yesterday - thru ebay. No money out since seller offered to swap this bag to a bag I was selling (which i got preloved and paid for $550). So for the swapping value at $550 - it was a good deal for me comparing it to yoogi's price for the same item and condition at $1,200. For info, this is Chanel's Sharpei North/South tote bag. So called sharpei from the wrinkling style. So the excessive wrinkling and folding is intended - it's not in bad shape LOL.
> 
> I find it very understated since there is no visible branding/logos from the outside. Thanks for letting me share!




Gorgeous bag. So much Chanel luck lately.


----------



## nerimanna

foursquare1 said:


> Thank you! They have a few scuffs but honestly nothing that looks terrible in person!


love the shoes! and those scuffs are treatable!!! cotton swab/balls with alcohol and elbow grease (or ammonia free acetone) - lots of tutorial on youtube on how to remove scuffs and stains on patent leather


----------



## magdalinka

JaNan16 said:


> Girls you are KILLING it! All the Chanels' are just making me tear up!
> 
> Here's some Jimmy Choo shoes (I love saying that, Ha Ha) I found this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShoppinggalNYC that black outfit you put together was brilliant! I honestly thought your avatar  was just a famous model that I didn't know. And it was really you.
> 
> LuxeDeb I want to come play dress up in your closet!
> Borrow Magdalinkas pink Chanel and jewelry! Oh and I can't forget Nerimannas Sharpei Channel! My imaginary fashion day = I be stylin'!


Those are gorgeous!


shoppinggalnyc said:


> Fur by me is so expensive - they started charging $100+ for crap. $20 is amazing!
> That was a great shopping trip! That D&G....and don't get me started about $5 Chanel!
> Where did you find $400 Chanel???
> Love Mugler!!!





Cc1213 said:


> I love the cut of the jacket. I found a Mugler jacket a while back, and it also had the most amazing shape to it.
> Dying. $400 is INCREDIBLE. You have to spill on where you got it
> Gorgeous bag. So much Chanel luck lately.


LOL it was just ebay


----------



## foursquare1

nerimanna said:


> love the shoes! and those scuffs are treatable!!! cotton swab/balls with alcohol and elbow grease (or ammonia free acetone) - lots of tutorial on youtube on how to remove scuffs and stains on patent leather



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Baby007

magdalinka said:


> A few finds from the past week.
> Tory butch wedges $8
> Fends wool scarf (huge but had moth damage that I am trying to repair) $4
> Escada croc embossed bag $6
> Vintage WW2 sterling and pearl ring $18
> View attachment 3179686
> 
> View attachment 3179689
> View attachment 3179690
> View attachment 3179691
> View attachment 3179692
> View attachment 3179693
> View attachment 3179694



Love the scarf, hope you'll be able to fix it


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.
> View attachment 3183166


$400 is a really good price and that is a really cute bag! Con
grats.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail, paid $400, not cheap but worth it for a Chanel medium flap. I am in love! Had some water damage but i fixed it up. It says "press" on the inside, never seen anything this gorgeous.
> View attachment 3183166




Gorgeous! I LOVE the charms (and the price)!!



jamamcg said:


> I caved and ended up going back for the Mugler jacket.
> 
> It looks much better I person IMO
> 
> View attachment 3183202
> 
> View attachment 3183205
> 
> View attachment 3183206
> 
> 
> Very Milli Vanilli hahahahahahaha




Super fun and 80s cool!



nerimanna said:


> I just want to share this find to add to the roster of chanel treasures being shared  I got this yesterday - thru ebay. No money out since seller offered to swap this bag to a bag I was selling (which i got preloved and paid for $550). So for the swapping value at $550 - it was a good deal for me comparing it to yoogi's price for the same item and condition at $1,200. For info, this is Chanel's Sharpei North/South tote bag. So called sharpei from the wrinkling style. So the excessive wrinkling and folding is intended - it's not in bad shape LOL.
> 
> I find it very understated since there is no visible branding/logos from the outside. Thanks for letting me share!




Wow, best swap ever! I love how understated it is!



foursquare1 said:


> Found these gorgeous Jimmy Choo patent wedges. The best part...only $43!! I believe they retail for $500+ so I could NOT pass this deal up.




Fabulous! I adore chic wedges!



JaNan16 said:


> Girls you are KILLING it! All the Chanels' are just making me tear up!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some Jimmy Choo shoes (I love saying that, Ha Ha) I found this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ShoppinggalNYC that black outfit you put together was brilliant! I honestly thought your avatar  was just a famous model that I didn't know. And it was really you.
> 
> 
> 
> LuxeDeb I want to come play dress up in your closet!
> 
> Borrow Magdalinkas pink Chanel and jewelry! Oh and I can't forget Nerimannas Sharpei Channel! My imaginary fashion day = I be stylin'!




Beautiful! The color is fantastic!


----------



## Tomsmom

I think my dry spell is over Yayyy!

Madewell booties 12.99




Free people dress nwt




Mother colored skinny denim




Asos sweater




I also scored 2 more Free people tops not pictured.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Tomsmom said:


> I think my dry spell is over Yayyy!
> 
> Madewell booties 12.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free people dress nwt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother colored skinny denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asos sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored 2 more Free people tops not pictured.



I love mother jeans!! I have been buying so many pairs. They fit so good.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> I think my dry spell is over Yayyy!
> 
> Madewell booties 12.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free people dress nwt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother colored skinny denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asos sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored 2 more Free people tops not pictured.


You can put together an entire outfit, great finds Tomsmom


----------



## Cc1213

Beautiful Moschino Dress $25







Dibrera boots. I've never heard of this brand, but they are made of the softest suede, with detachable bling and a gorgeous blue lining. $9



Tory Burch sweater - $13


----------



## Kangapouch

magdalinka said:


> I had some luck with jewelry in the past week. Found this gorgeous hand made Thai 925 silver bracelet by Tres Jolie $4. It's really such a special little bracelet, all the beads are unique, love the tarnished silver look. Also found a pair of pretty heavy (13 grams) 14k gold clip style earrings $3 and a pair of pearl and aquamarine earrings. Pretty happy about these.
> View attachment 2888221
> View attachment 2888223
> View attachment 2888225


The bracelet you found uses sterling Bali beads. I buy these in the $10-12 range for each bead. It's a beautiful bracelet! Just use a silver cloth to polish up the highlights and leave some of the black patina in the crevices to highlight the details. Great find!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Allurex112 said:


> I just found this thread and wow I am so impressed!
> 
> I agree with the ladies in the NYC area. I feel like it's really hard to find crazy, $ single digit deals in the area, because everyone knows what all the brands are.
> 
> Anyway  I just received a pair of Stuart Weitzman booties in the mail from the Real Real. They had a 40% off promo and a $50 credit, so I was able to get them for $27, which included $13 for shipping. I HATE paying for shipping but I figured I couldn't pass this deal! (I wear size 5, 5.5 so it's hard to find shoes my size) As you can see, they are practically brand new!
> 
> Okay enough talking! Here are some pictures. I hope to share more deals in the future, although I doubt my finds will be as impressive as all of yours.



Adorable booties! SW makes really comfy and chic shoes.



Tomsmom said:


> I think my dry spell is over Yayyy!
> 
> Madewell booties 12.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free people dress nwt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother colored skinny denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asos sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also scored 2 more Free people tops not pictured.



Great stuff! I hope to run across some Mother denim in my size at some point. They are designed by women, so I bet they fit great.



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3186172
> 
> Beautiful Moschino Dress $25
> 
> View attachment 3186173
> 
> View attachment 3186174
> 
> View attachment 3186175
> 
> Dibrera boots. I've never heard of this brand, but they are made of the softest suede, with detachable bling and a gorgeous blue lining. $9
> 
> View attachment 3186177
> 
> Tory Burch sweater - $13



Fun finds! The Moschino dress looks it has a cute bodice. Love the boots!. I have not heard of that company either, but they look beautifully made....and they're made in Italy. I wonder if they actually came with the "bling" or somebody put bracelets on them to bling them up?! It is pretty creative.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored a Chan Luu bracelet! It was 50% jewelry day, so I got it for $12.50. I have the same one in teal & I love it. It's one that wraps around the wrist 5 times. It even came in the box from Sundance (Robert Redford's store) where they bought it.

Chan Luu sterling silver nuggets on brown leather wrap bracelet retail $195-198. I got it for $12.50

http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/silverstream+5+wrap+bracelet.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=

http://www.chanluu.com/wrap-bracelets/sterling-silver-wrap-bracelet-on-brown-leather/


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Super cute Choos! And hahahaha thanks, yes that's me 



JaNan16 said:


> Girls you are KILLING it! All the Chanels' are just making me tear up!
> 
> Here's some Jimmy Choo shoes (I love saying that, Ha Ha) I found this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShoppinggalNYC that black outfit you put together was brilliant! I honestly thought your avatar  was just a famous model that I didn't know. And it was really you.
> 
> LuxeDeb I want to come play dress up in your closet!
> Borrow Magdalinkas pink Chanel and jewelry! Oh and I can't forget Nerimannas Sharpei Channel! My imaginary fashion day = I be stylin'!




Amazing as always Deb!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3186172
> 
> Beautiful Moschino Dress $25
> 
> View attachment 3186173
> 
> View attachment 3186174
> 
> View attachment 3186175
> 
> Dibrera boots. I've never heard of this brand, but they are made of the softest suede, with detachable bling and a gorgeous blue lining. $9
> 
> View attachment 3186177
> 
> Tory Burch sweater - $13


----------



## divantraining1

Stunning


----------



## chocolagirl

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3186172
> 
> Beautiful Moschino Dress $25
> 
> View attachment 3186173
> 
> View attachment 3186174
> 
> View attachment 3186175
> 
> Dibrera boots. I've never heard of this brand, but they are made of the softest suede, with detachable bling and a gorgeous blue lining. $9
> 
> View attachment 3186177
> 
> Tory Burch sweater - $13


the dress is so cute!


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored a Chan Luu bracelet! It was 50% jewelry day, so I got it for $12.50. I have the same one in teal & I love it. It's one that wraps around the wrist 5 times. It even came in the box from Sundance (Robert Redford's store) where they bought it.
> 
> Chan Luu sterling silver nuggets on brown leather wrap bracelet retail $195-198. I got it for $12.50
> 
> http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/silverstream+5+wrap+bracelet.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=
> 
> http://www.chanluu.com/wrap-bracelets/sterling-silver-wrap-bracelet-on-brown-leather/
> 
> View attachment 3186637


so pretty! I was thinking of buying one too


----------



## Allurex112

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored a Chan Luu bracelet! It was 50% jewelry day, so I got it for $12.50. I have the same one in teal & I love it. It's one that wraps around the wrist 5 times. It even came in the box from Sundance (Robert Redford's store) where they bought it.
> 
> Chan Luu sterling silver nuggets on brown leather wrap bracelet retail $195-198. I got it for $12.50
> 
> http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/silverstream+5+wrap+bracelet.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=
> 
> http://www.chanluu.com/wrap-bracelets/sterling-silver-wrap-bracelet-on-brown-leather/
> 
> View attachment 3186637



So pretty!


----------



## twboi

i dont know how you guys do it? I never have the patient to find these treasure finds!!! 

do you guys look piece by piece or skim through the rack? sometimes i see something i wonder if its fake or not? haha

what is your favorite place to thrift?


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored a Chan Luu bracelet! It was 50% jewelry day, so I got it for $12.50. I have the same one in teal & I love it. It's one that wraps around the wrist 5 times. It even came in the box from Sundance (Robert Redford's store) where they bought it.
> 
> Chan Luu sterling silver nuggets on brown leather wrap bracelet retail $195-198. I got it for $12.50
> 
> http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/silverstream+5+wrap+bracelet.do?sortby=ourPicks&refType=
> 
> http://www.chanluu.com/wrap-bracelets/sterling-silver-wrap-bracelet-on-brown-leather/
> 
> View attachment 3186637




Love it!


----------



## jamamcg

twboi said:


> i dont know how you guys do it? I never have the patient to find these treasure finds!!!
> 
> do you guys look piece by piece or skim through the rack? sometimes i see something i wonder if its fake or not? haha
> 
> what is your favorite place to thrift?




I'm a piece by piece person. I can skim sometimes, but I always worry that the piece I didn't look at could be chanel so I always end up going back to looking at everything.
It's totally natural to doubt authenticity, it will just take time and experience and then it will become easier. I still get caught out every so often


----------



## heymom

Not 2nd hand but prices were excellent. Went by Bargain Barn (they buy store sell outs. When items come in they are marked with date and can eventually be up to 90% off Bargain Barns price). 

Found huggable hangers - 10 hangers for $2.50. I bought 30 for total of $7.50.

Then I heard my dh yelling "hey honey come over here. This is marked Longchamp. Didn't you tell me if I ever saw one to tell you? "  

He found a Longchamp Neo Tote beige (brand new) Bargain Barn price $144 but wait the date was from August! Make this puppy $43.20
Looks like he really does listen to me[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bagnshoe

heymom said:


> Not 2nd hand but prices were excellent. Went by Bargain Barn (they buy store sell outs. When items come in they are marked with date and can eventually be up to 90% off Bargain Barns price).
> 
> Found huggable hangers - 10 hangers for $2.50. I bought 30 for total of $7.50.
> 
> Then I heard my dh yelling "hey honey come over here. This is marked Longchamp. Didn't you tell me if I ever saw one to tell you? "
> 
> He found a Longchamp Neo Tote beige (brand new) Bargain Barn price $144 but wait the date was from August! Make this puppy $43.20
> Looks like he really does listen to me[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3188027
> View attachment 3188028




Wow good price for a new longchamp. Congrats  I love using longchamp as my alternative diaper bag. So light weight.


----------



## jamamcg

Got a gucci belt in a resale shop for $25 it's too small for me, but thankfully it has a detachable buckle so I can put it on a belt that does fit. Buckle is a bit scratched, but I'm not too bothered about it.


----------



## hitt

heymom said:


> Not 2nd hand but prices were excellent. Went by Bargain Barn (they buy store sell outs. When items come in they are marked with date and can eventually be up to 90% off Bargain Barns price).
> 
> Found huggable hangers - 10 hangers for $2.50. I bought 30 for total of $7.50.
> 
> Then I heard my dh yelling "hey honey come over here. This is marked Longchamp. Didn't you tell me if I ever saw one to tell you? "
> 
> He found a Longchamp Neo Tote beige (brand new) Bargain Barn price $144 but wait the date was from August! Make this puppy $43.20
> Looks like he really does listen to me[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3188027
> View attachment 3188028


Awesome! Give him a pat on the back!


----------



## sm2591

Does anyone know how to tell If a second hand / consignment store is selling genuine designer stuff? I am living in Singapore, and really interested In buying some but I am not sure whether to believe them that everything is authentic?! any help would be appreciated


----------



## jamamcg

I found the coolest dior sweater yesterday it's from s/s 2014. I love the embroidery on the shield patch 
The fabric is almost like neoprene, but it's a wool blend and it is oversized by design


----------



## hannah.hewi.

jamamcg said:


> I found the coolest dior sweater yesterday it's from s/s 2014. I love the embroidery on the shield patch
> The fabric is almost like neoprene, but it's a wool blend and it is oversized by design
> View attachment 3189093
> 
> View attachment 3189094
> 
> View attachment 3189095



Very cool! I'd love a modelling shot


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ooh - that Bargain Barn sounds fun. Love huggable hangers! 



heymom said:


> Not 2nd hand but prices were excellent. Went by Bargain Barn (they buy store sell outs. When items come in they are marked with date and can eventually be up to 90% off Bargain Barns price).
> 
> Found huggable hangers - 10 hangers for $2.50. I bought 30 for total of $7.50.
> 
> Then I heard my dh yelling "hey honey come over here. This is marked Longchamp. Didn't you tell me if I ever saw one to tell you? "
> 
> He found a Longchamp Neo Tote beige (brand new) Bargain Barn price $144 but wait the date was from August! Make this puppy $43.20
> Looks like he really does listen to me[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3188027
> View attachment 3188028





bagnshoe said:


> Wow good price for a new longchamp. Congrats  I love using longchamp as my alternative diaper bag. So light weight.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> I found the coolest dior sweater yesterday it's from s/s 2014. I love the embroidery on the shield patch
> The fabric is almost like neoprene, but it's a wool blend and it is oversized by design
> View attachment 3189093
> 
> View attachment 3189094
> 
> View attachment 3189095



That is awesome!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

heymom said:


> Not 2nd hand but prices were excellent. Went by Bargain Barn (they buy store sell outs. When items come in they are marked with date and can eventually be up to 90% off Bargain Barns price).
> 
> Found huggable hangers - 10 hangers for $2.50. I bought 30 for total of $7.50.
> 
> Then I heard my dh yelling "hey honey come over here. This is marked Longchamp. Didn't you tell me if I ever saw one to tell you? "
> 
> He found a Longchamp Neo Tote beige (brand new) Bargain Barn price $144 but wait the date was from August! Make this puppy $43.20
> Looks like he really does listen to me[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3188027
> View attachment 3188028




Great deal on the hangers! They're awesome for stuffing as much as possible in your closet.



jamamcg said:


> Got a gucci belt in a resale shop for $25 it's too small for me, but thankfully it has a detachable buckle so I can put it on a belt that does fit. Buckle is a bit scratched, but I'm not too bothered about it.
> View attachment 3188059




Such a super classic style!



jamamcg said:


> I found the coolest dior sweater yesterday it's from s/s 2014. I love the embroidery on the shield patch
> The fabric is almost like neoprene, but it's a wool blend and it is oversized by design
> View attachment 3189093
> 
> View attachment 3189094
> 
> View attachment 3189095




Great sweater! Love the blingy patch!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Another round of designer bargain goodies  from multiple stores.


Valentino cropped jacket, corset bustier skirt suit $20







Ports 1961 cardi top $9







Valentino top $14





Ralph Lauren black label top $8





Etro tee $9





Akris Punto top $10





Milly silk maxi dress $5


----------



## drifter

LuxeDeb said:


> Another round of designer bargain goodies  from multiple stores.
> 
> Valentino cropped jacket, corset bustier skirt suit $20
> View attachment 3189893
> 
> View attachment 3189894
> 
> 
> Valentino top $14
> View attachment 3189899
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label top $8
> View attachment 3189901
> 
> 
> 
> Akris Punto top $10
> View attachment 3189903



Wow!  I love the Ralph Lauren, Valentino and Akris!



jamamcg said:


> I found the coolest dior sweater yesterday it's from s/s 2014. I love the embroidery on the shield patch
> The fabric is almost like neoprene, but it's a wool blend and it is oversized by design
> View attachment 3189093
> 
> View attachment 3189094
> 
> View attachment 3189095



Amazing sweater.  It looks so new.  Great find!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I found the coolest dior sweater yesterday it's from s/s 2014. I love the embroidery on the shield patch
> The fabric is almost like neoprene, but it's a wool blend and it is oversized by design
> View attachment 3189093
> 
> View attachment 3189094
> 
> View attachment 3189095




The handwork on that patch is insane!


----------



## creighbaby

I have been hitting up my favorite church sales recently and I have to share this late 40s/early 50s dress I got two weeks ago for $50. No label. I'm pretty well-versed in 1940-1965 vintage, but this has me stumped. None of the folks in my Facebook vintage groups have been able to come up with anything. I am going to hit up the local fashion colleges to see if there is anyone I could hire to tell me the designer of the dress. If anyone has any info or knows someone who I could hire, please let me know.


----------



## jamamcg

creighbaby said:


> I have been hitting up my favorite church sales recently and I have to share this late 40s/early 50s dress I got two weeks ago for $50. No label. I'm pretty well-versed in 1940-1965 vintage, but this has me stumped. None of the folks in my Facebook vintage groups have been able to come up with anything. I am going to hit up the local fashion colleges to see if there is anyone I could hire to tell me the designer of the dress. If anyone has any info or knows someone who I could hire, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190892
> View attachment 3190893
> View attachment 3190894




There is a chance it could be home made also there was thousands of designers in the 50's so it could be anyone. Good luck with your search though.


----------



## jorton

jamamcg said:


> There is a chance it could be home made also there was thousands of designers in the 50's so it could be anyone. Good luck with your search though.



I was gonna say this too, I'm no expert but I do a lot of thrifting and church sales, to me it looks home made...


----------



## chowlover2

creighbaby said:


> I have been hitting up my favorite church sales recently and I have to share this late 40s/early 50s dress I got two weeks ago for $50. No label. I'm pretty well-versed in 1940-1965 vintage, but this has me stumped. None of the folks in my Facebook vintage groups have been able to come up with anything. I am going to hit up the local fashion colleges to see if there is anyone I could hire to tell me the designer of the dress. If anyone has any info or knows someone who I could hire, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190901
> View attachment 3190902
> View attachment 3190903




The amount of handwork on that dress blows me away. Good luck with your search and keep us posted.


----------



## anitalilac

creighbaby said:


> I have been hitting up my favorite church sales recently and I have to share this late 40s/early 50s dress I got two weeks ago for $50. No label. I'm pretty well-versed in 1940-1965 vintage, but this has me stumped. None of the folks in my Facebook vintage groups have been able to come up with anything. I am going to hit up the local fashion colleges to see if there is anyone I could hire to tell me the designer of the dress. If anyone has any info or knows someone who I could hire, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190901
> View attachment 3190902
> View attachment 3190903



Reminds me of Cinderella's dress


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It's gorgeous but it looks home made to me. 



jamamcg said:


> There is a chance it could be home made also there was thousands of designers in the 50's so it could be anyone. Good luck with your search though.





jorton said:


> I was gonna say this too, I'm no expert but I do a lot of thrifting and church sales, to me it looks home made...


----------



## oliviay

Found a red knit St John skirt for 5.99 at value village. I searched online and found them for $65 on eBay and $350 list!!!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

My best ever find: Charles & Patricia Lester jacket. The photo does not do it justice, the color and the pattern are just beautiful.


----------



## creighbaby

Thank you all.  I was also considering the handmade/homemade option. Just to add, the bodice is fully boned and that is the natural fullness of the dress because there are 3-4 layers of crinoline and tulle attached. The dressmaker was extremely talented.


----------



## Tomsmom

Frye boots 





Free people thermal and sweater








Cynthia Steffe jeweled cardigan


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Another round of designer bargain goodies  from multiple stores.
> 
> 
> Valentino cropped jacket, corset bustier skirt suit $20
> 
> View attachment 3189893
> 
> View attachment 3189894
> 
> 
> 
> Ports 1961 cardi top $9
> 
> View attachment 3189895
> 
> View attachment 3189897
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $14
> 
> View attachment 3189899
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label top $8
> 
> View attachment 3189901
> 
> 
> 
> Etro tee $9
> 
> View attachment 3189902
> 
> 
> 
> Akris Punto top $10
> 
> View attachment 3189903
> 
> 
> 
> Milly silk maxi dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3189904
> 
> View attachment 3189905


yowza! love the suit set and maxi dress are so cute!!!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3186172
> 
> Beautiful Moschino Dress $25
> 
> View attachment 3186173
> 
> View attachment 3186174
> 
> View attachment 3186175
> 
> Dibrera boots. I've never heard of this brand, but they are made of the softest suede, with detachable bling and a gorgeous blue lining. $9
> 
> View attachment 3186177
> 
> Tory Burch sweater - $13


love all the pieces! great closet by the way


----------



## Raven3766

Hello everyone, I have been working so hard but have been noticing everyone's finds. They are so beautiful. I have been shopping but have not been able to upload anything, but I must show at least my latest finds from GW for $5.99 each, 2 vintage Versace tops.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151122_083941_zpscrn069bx.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151122_083652_zpsl2csa0zy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## heymom

Love the boots&#10084;&#65039;


Tomsmom said:


> Frye boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free people thermal and sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe jeweled cardigan


----------



## Raven3766

http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151122_083941_zpsipdt1bjx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151122_083652_zpszflfgsbk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SakuraSakura

LuxeDeb said:


> Another round of designer bargain goodies  from multiple stores.
> 
> 
> Valentino cropped jacket, corset bustier skirt suit $20
> 
> View attachment 3189893
> 
> View attachment 3189894
> 
> 
> 
> Ports 1961 cardi top $9
> 
> View attachment 3189895
> 
> View attachment 3189897
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $14
> 
> View attachment 3189899
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label top $8
> 
> View attachment 3189901
> 
> 
> 
> Etro tee $9
> 
> View attachment 3189902
> 
> 
> 
> Akris Punto top $10
> 
> View attachment 3189903
> 
> 
> 
> Milly silk maxi dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3189904
> 
> View attachment 3189905




 Love that cropped jacket!


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Another round of designer bargain goodies  from multiple stores.
> 
> 
> Valentino cropped jacket, corset bustier skirt suit $20
> 
> View attachment 3189893
> 
> View attachment 3189894
> 
> 
> 
> Ports 1961 cardi top $9
> 
> View attachment 3189895
> 
> View attachment 3189897
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino top $14
> 
> View attachment 3189899
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label top $8
> 
> View attachment 3189901
> 
> 
> 
> Etro tee $9
> 
> View attachment 3189902
> 
> 
> 
> Akris Punto top $10
> 
> View attachment 3189903
> 
> 
> 
> Milly silk maxi dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3189904
> 
> View attachment 3189905



Loove that Akris Punto top! Classic!



heymom said:


> Not 2nd hand but prices were excellent. Went by Bargain Barn (they buy store sell outs. When items come in they are marked with date and can eventually be up to 90% off Bargain Barns price).
> 
> Found huggable hangers - 10 hangers for $2.50. I bought 30 for total of $7.50.
> 
> Then I heard my dh yelling "hey honey come over here. This is marked Longchamp. Didn't you tell me if I ever saw one to tell you? "
> 
> He found a Longchamp Neo Tote beige (brand new) Bargain Barn price $144 but wait the date was from August! Make this puppy $43.20
> Looks like he really does listen to me[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3188027
> View attachment 3188028



Crazy good deal on that Longchamp! I love that it comes with the extra shoulder strap, you've clearly taught your dh well 



jamamcg said:


> I found the coolest dior sweater yesterday it's from s/s 2014. I love the embroidery on the shield patch
> The fabric is almost like neoprene, but it's a wool blend and it is oversized by design
> View attachment 3189093
> 
> View attachment 3189094
> 
> View attachment 3189095



Gorgeous! It looks brand new! I love that neoprene, scuba-like feeling material  I hope you don't mind me asking how much you paid for that beauty?


----------



## thriftyandlux

Another great haul!

1. See by Chloe wool and lambskin leather jacket ($10.50 incl. 30% off)
2. Wolford 'Lugano' tee and Proenza Schouler for MAC Cosmetics tee ($5 and $6)
3. Mackage wool-cashmere trench with leather trim ($17.50 incl. 30% off)
4. DVF silk blouse ($6.99 incl. 30% off)
5. Anna Sui cropped jacket ($12.99)
6. Dries Van Noten 100% cashmere top ($3.99)
7. One Teaspoon 'Old Mate' hoodie with 100% leather contrast ($5.60 incl. 30% off)


----------



## jamamcg

serenaa.lu said:


> Loove that Akris Punto top! Classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy good deal on that Longchamp! I love that it comes with the extra shoulder strap, you've clearly taught your dh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! It looks brand new! I love that neoprene, scuba-like feeling material  I hope you don't mind me asking how much you paid for that beauty?




It was in a consignment shop was $175 as I'm from the UK the pound to dollar exchange makes shopping in the US a bit better [emoji3]


----------



## thriftyandlux

More of my haul 

8. Rodier cropped sweater tee ($4.20 incl. 30% off)
9. Theory 'Tadako' wool dress ($12.99)


----------



## thriftyandlux

jamamcg said:


> It was in a consignment shop was $175 as I'm from the UK the pound to dollar exchange makes shopping in the US a bit better [emoji3]



Ah I see, not cheap but still very worth it for something pretty much brand new that you can get lots of use out of!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

serenaa.lu said:


> Another great haul!
> 
> 1. See by Chloe wool and lambskin leather jacket ($10.50 incl. 30% off)
> 2. Wolford 'Lugano' tee and Proenza Schouler for MAC Cosmetics tee ($5 and $6)
> 3. Mackage wool-cashmere trench with leather trim ($17.50 incl. 30% off)
> 4. DVF silk blouse ($6.99 incl. 30% off)
> 5. Anna Sui cropped jacket ($12.99)
> 6. Dries Van Noten 100% cashmere top ($3.99)
> 7. One Teaspoon 'Old Mate' hoodie with 100% leather contrast ($5.60 incl. 30% off)




Girl! You're killing it! I am lusting after that chloe jacket.

I haven't found much lately in terms of designers, but I have been finding a lot of contemporary pieces. e.g. lululemon, aritzia stuff, etc. Heading to Chicago and NYC next week so hoping to have some great finds to show you all


----------



## thriftyandlux

hannah.hewi. said:


> Girl! You're killing it! I am lusting after that chloe jacket.
> 
> I haven't found much lately in terms of designers, but I have been finding a lot of contemporary pieces. e.g. lululemon, aritzia stuff, etc. Heading to Chicago and NYC next week so hoping to have some great finds to show you all



Thanks girl! I definitely love when I thrift me some Aritzia and Lululemon too  Ahh I'm so jealous you're headed to the states! I feel like thrifting/consignment is so much better over there, good luck! I can't wait to see all your finds!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Agreed great finds! So jelly of your Value Village - the ones around here have crap. I used to do well but they restructured my favorite one and now nothing there too  I can still find cute kids stuff but nothing for me. 



hannah.hewi. said:


> Girl! You're killing it! I am lusting after that chloe jacket.
> 
> I haven't found much lately in terms of designers, but I have been finding a lot of contemporary pieces. e.g. lululemon, aritzia stuff, etc. Heading to Chicago and NYC next week so hoping to have some great finds to show you all


----------



## Cc1213

serenaa.lu said:


> Another great haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. See by Chloe wool and lambskin leather jacket ($10.50 incl. 30% off)
> 
> 2. Wolford 'Lugano' tee and Proenza Schouler for MAC Cosmetics tee ($5 and $6)
> 
> 3. Mackage wool-cashmere trench with leather trim ($17.50 incl. 30% off)
> 
> 4. DVF silk blouse ($6.99 incl. 30% off)
> 
> 5. Anna Sui cropped jacket ($12.99)
> 
> 6. Dries Van Noten 100% cashmere top ($3.99)
> 
> 7. One Teaspoon 'Old Mate' hoodie with 100% leather contrast ($5.60 incl. 30% off)




You killed it! I was in love with all of your finds!


----------



## mharri20

serenaa.lu said:


> Another great haul!
> 
> 1. See by Chloe wool and lambskin leather jacket ($10.50 incl. 30% off)
> 2. Wolford 'Lugano' tee and Proenza Schouler for MAC Cosmetics tee ($5 and $6)
> 3. Mackage wool-cashmere trench with leather trim ($17.50 incl. 30% off)
> 4. DVF silk blouse ($6.99 incl. 30% off)
> 5. Anna Sui cropped jacket ($12.99)
> 6. Dries Van Noten 100% cashmere top ($3.99)
> 7. One Teaspoon 'Old Mate' hoodie with 100% leather contrast ($5.60 incl. 30% off)



AMAZING haul!! You killed it in the jackets department!


----------



## olalahia

serenaa.lu said:


> Another great haul!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. See by Chloe wool and lambskin leather jacket ($10.50 incl. 30% off)
> 
> 2. Wolford 'Lugano' tee and Proenza Schouler for MAC Cosmetics tee ($5 and $6)
> 
> 3. Mackage wool-cashmere trench with leather trim ($17.50 incl. 30% off)
> 
> 4. DVF silk blouse ($6.99 incl. 30% off)
> 
> 5. Anna Sui cropped jacket ($12.99)
> 
> 6. Dries Van Noten 100% cashmere top ($3.99)
> 
> 7. One Teaspoon 'Old Mate' hoodie with 100% leather contrast ($5.60 incl. 30% off)




Oh my! You look stunning in this dvn top!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Went to a bag sale and am literally sitting bags of clothing.

Got at least 75 pieces of clothing, paid a little over $100. I go about once a year. If you want to see individual pieces.. see pics over the way.
Some highlights:


NWT $1895 Armani jacket
issey miyake fete pants
thierry mugler pants
haat skirt
Zoran 2 pc suit
Arkis Punto suit
4-5 pairs of Eskandar including one that has $550 price tag
2 pairs of Shamask pants One has a NM $550 price tag
Escada couture dress
Valentino Dress
valentino jacket
valentino night jacket
Chalayan pants
St john Collection pants
Miu Miiu pants 
Misook pants
Misook jacket


Tony Ward dress
YSL suit
Hugo Boss suit for a woman
Tuleh dress
3 Tibi dresses
D&G jeans
2-3 Badgley Mischaka dresses
Fendi dress
Halston heritage dress
Ralph lauren Collection dresses 3 of them
st john collection jacket 
st john evening dress
3 Moschino dress
Moschino cheap chic blazer
NWT Armani pants
Oscar de la renta dress 
st john separates jacket
jean paul gaulter femme skirt 
jean paul gaultier pants
2 pairs of prada pants
thakoon addition pants 
zoran pants
herve leroux dress
loro piana pants 
John Galliano dress
Kate spade dress
2 pairs of Chado Ralph rucci pants
2 pairs of Chloe pants (not see by Chloe)
behnaz sarafpour pants

I got the Dior handbag
Taryn Rose Shoes 
Gucci Accessory handbag
Alverio Martini handbag
 for about $5 I paid $3 for the shoes from the GWO.

Behold...behold... the pile. Yall excuse me.  Whee!!


----------



## creighbaby

2goodeyestoo said:


> Went to a bag sale and am literally sitting bags of clothing.
> 
> Got at least 75 pieces of clothing, paid a little over $100. I go about once a year. If you want to see individual pieces.. see pics over the way.
> Some highlights:
> 
> 
> NWT $1895 Armani jacket
> issey miyake fete pants
> thierry mugler pants
> haat skirt
> Zoran 2 pc suit
> Arkis Punto suit
> 4-5 pairs of Eskandar including one that has $550 price tag
> 2 pairs of Shamask pants One has a NM $550 price tag
> Escada couture dress
> Valentino Dress
> valentino jacket
> valentino night jacket
> Chalayan pants
> St john Collection pants
> Miu Miiu pants
> Misook pants
> Misook jacket
> 
> 
> Tony Ward dress
> YSL suit
> Hugo Boss suit for a woman
> Tuleh dress
> 3 Tibi dresses
> D&G jeans
> 2-3 Badgley Mischaka dresses
> Fendi dress
> Halston heritage dress
> Ralph lauren Collection dresses 3 of them
> st john collection jacket
> st john evening dress
> 3 Moschino dress
> Moschino cheap chic blazer
> NWT Armani pants
> Oscar de la renta dress
> st john separates jacket
> jean paul gaulter femme skirt
> jean paul gaultier pants
> 2 pairs of prada pants
> thakoon addition pants
> zoran pants
> herve leroux dress
> loro piana pants
> John Galliano dress
> Kate spade dress
> 2 pairs of Chado Ralph rucci pants
> 2 pairs of Chloe pants (not see by Chloe)
> behnaz sarafpour pants
> 
> I got the Dior handbag
> Taryn Rose Shoes
> Gucci Accessory handbag
> Alverio Martini handbag
> for about $5 I paid $3 for the shoes from the GWO.
> 
> Behold...behold... the pile. Yall excuse me.  Whee!!
> 
> View attachment 3197383




I just kept scrolling, and scrolling and scrolling and had to pick up my jaw from the floor. Bravo!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

creighbaby said:


> I just kept scrolling, and scrolling and scrolling and had to pick up my jaw from the floor. Bravo!




Thank you, sweetie! Normally they announce the sale on FB, but this year they didn't. So, I took a chance and went there. I could tell the witch/cashier was shocked to see me standing first front and center when she opened the door. Lol.

Sigh! 

I only had the store for two minutes by myself.

The other customer was so happy she got the Burberry sweater. Dang! well, I can't get everything, but I sure do try!


----------



## LuxeDeb

BeautyAddict58 said:


> My best ever find: Charles & Patricia Lester jacket. The photo does not do it justice, the color and the pattern are just beautiful.



OMG I want that jacket!! Sooo gorgeous  How fab would that be with a catsuit and stilettos?!!



Tomsmom said:


> Frye boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free people thermal and sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe jeweled cardigan



Woohoo Frye cowboy boots! I'm totally digging that Free People thermal top. I love the contrasting cuff trim!



Raven3766 said:


> Versace



Soo cool! Are they like a sparkly lurex material? How cute is the one with Christmas colors  for the holidays?!!



serenaa.lu said:


> Another great haul!
> 
> 1. See by Chloe wool and lambskin leather jacket ($10.50 incl. 30% off)
> 2. Wolford 'Lugano' tee and Proenza Schouler for MAC Cosmetics tee ($5 and $6)
> 3. Mackage wool-cashmere trench with leather trim ($17.50 incl. 30% off)
> 4. DVF silk blouse ($6.99 incl. 30% off)
> 5. Anna Sui cropped jacket ($12.99)
> 6. Dries Van Noten 100% cashmere top ($3.99)
> 7. One Teaspoon 'Old Mate' hoodie with 100% leather contrast ($5.60 incl. 30% off)





serenaa.lu said:


> More of my haul
> 
> 8. Rodier cropped sweater tee ($4.20 incl. 30% off)
> 9. Theory 'Tadako' wool dress ($12.99)



Awesome finds! I'm just gaga over that Dries Van Noten with the beading. What a find!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Went to a bag sale and am literally sitting bags of clothing.
> 
> Got at least 75 pieces of clothing, paid a little over $100. I go about once a year. If you want to see individual pieces.. see pics over the way.
> Some highlights:
> 
> 
> NWT $1895 Armani jacket
> issey miyake fete pants
> thierry mugler pants
> haat skirt
> Zoran 2 pc suit
> Arkis Punto suit
> 4-5 pairs of Eskandar including one that has $550 price tag
> 2 pairs of Shamask pants One has a NM $550 price tag
> Escada couture dress
> Valentino Dress
> valentino jacket
> valentino night jacket
> Chalayan pants
> St john Collection pants
> Miu Miiu pants
> Misook pants
> Misook jacket
> 
> 
> Tony Ward dress
> YSL suit
> Hugo Boss suit for a woman
> Tuleh dress
> 3 Tibi dresses
> D&G jeans
> 2-3 Badgley Mischaka dresses
> Fendi dress
> Halston heritage dress
> Ralph lauren Collection dresses 3 of them
> st john collection jacket
> st john evening dress
> 3 Moschino dress
> Moschino cheap chic blazer
> NWT Armani pants
> Oscar de la renta dress
> st john separates jacket
> jean paul gaulter femme skirt
> jean paul gaultier pants
> 2 pairs of prada pants
> thakoon addition pants
> zoran pants
> herve leroux dress
> loro piana pants
> John Galliano dress
> Kate spade dress
> 2 pairs of Chado Ralph rucci pants
> 2 pairs of Chloe pants (not see by Chloe)
> behnaz sarafpour pants
> 
> I got the Dior handbag
> Taryn Rose Shoes
> Gucci Accessory handbag
> Alverio Martini handbag
> for about $5 I paid $3 for the shoes from the GWO.
> 
> Behold...behold... the pile. Yall excuse me.  Whee!!
> 
> View attachment 3197383



Yowza! That's like a little over a $1 a piece. I just love seeing and hearing about deals here. Sometimes they just blow my mind! I'm dying to see more pics  You just need to add a watermark if you're worried about people using your pics.


----------



## thriftyandlux

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Agreed great finds! So jelly of your Value Village - the ones around here have crap. I used to do well but they restructured my favorite one and now nothing there too  I can still find cute kids stuff but nothing for me.



Aw I know what you mean, I have to admit that this Canadian girl is incredibly jelly of all your Nordstrom Racks, Saks Off 5ths, and Century 21s! 



Cc1213 said:


> You killed it! I was in love with all of your finds!





mharri20 said:


> AMAZING haul!! You killed it in the jackets department!





olalahia said:


> Oh my! You look stunning in this dvn top!!





LuxeDeb said:


> Awesome finds! I'm just gaga over that Dries Van Noten with the beading. What a find!



Thanks guys!! It's nice to have fellow thrift lovers to share finds with  




2goodeyestoo said:


> Went to a bag sale and am literally sitting bags of clothing.
> 
> Got at least 75 pieces of clothing, paid a little over $100. I go about once a year. If you want to see individual pieces.. see pics over the way.
> Some highlights:
> 
> 
> NWT $1895 Armani jacket
> issey miyake fete pants
> thierry mugler pants
> haat skirt
> Zoran 2 pc suit
> Arkis Punto suit
> 4-5 pairs of Eskandar including one that has $550 price tag
> 2 pairs of Shamask pants One has a NM $550 price tag
> Escada couture dress
> Valentino Dress
> valentino jacket
> valentino night jacket
> Chalayan pants
> St john Collection pants
> Miu Miiu pants
> Misook pants
> Misook jacket
> 
> 
> Tony Ward dress
> YSL suit
> Hugo Boss suit for a woman
> Tuleh dress
> 3 Tibi dresses
> D&G jeans
> 2-3 Badgley Mischaka dresses
> Fendi dress
> Halston heritage dress
> Ralph lauren Collection dresses 3 of them
> st john collection jacket
> st john evening dress
> 3 Moschino dress
> Moschino cheap chic blazer
> NWT Armani pants
> Oscar de la renta dress
> st john separates jacket
> jean paul gaulter femme skirt
> jean paul gaultier pants
> 2 pairs of prada pants
> thakoon addition pants
> zoran pants
> herve leroux dress
> loro piana pants
> John Galliano dress
> Kate spade dress
> 2 pairs of Chado Ralph rucci pants
> 2 pairs of Chloe pants (not see by Chloe)
> behnaz sarafpour pants
> 
> I got the Dior handbag
> Taryn Rose Shoes
> Gucci Accessory handbag
> Alverio Martini handbag
> for about $5 I paid $3 for the shoes from the GWO.
> 
> Behold...behold... the pile. Yall excuse me.  Whee!!
> 
> View attachment 3197383



Holy moly!!  I cannot believe your haul! Most people can't manage that many incredible finds in a whole year lol, congrats! I would love to see some more photos if you ever get a chance


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow - and yes we want to see more pics!!!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Went to a bag sale and am literally sitting bags of clothing.
> 
> Got at least 75 pieces of clothing, paid a little over $100. I go about once a year. If you want to see individual pieces.. see pics over the way.
> Some highlights:
> 
> 
> NWT $1895 Armani jacket
> issey miyake fete pants
> thierry mugler pants
> haat skirt
> Zoran 2 pc suit
> Arkis Punto suit
> 4-5 pairs of Eskandar including one that has $550 price tag
> 2 pairs of Shamask pants One has a NM $550 price tag
> Escada couture dress
> Valentino Dress
> valentino jacket
> valentino night jacket
> Chalayan pants
> St john Collection pants
> Miu Miiu pants
> Misook pants
> Misook jacket
> 
> 
> Tony Ward dress
> YSL suit
> Hugo Boss suit for a woman
> Tuleh dress
> 3 Tibi dresses
> D&G jeans
> 2-3 Badgley Mischaka dresses
> Fendi dress
> Halston heritage dress
> Ralph lauren Collection dresses 3 of them
> st john collection jacket
> st john evening dress
> 3 Moschino dress
> Moschino cheap chic blazer
> NWT Armani pants
> Oscar de la renta dress
> st john separates jacket
> jean paul gaulter femme skirt
> jean paul gaultier pants
> 2 pairs of prada pants
> thakoon addition pants
> zoran pants
> herve leroux dress
> loro piana pants
> John Galliano dress
> Kate spade dress
> 2 pairs of Chado Ralph rucci pants
> 2 pairs of Chloe pants (not see by Chloe)
> behnaz sarafpour pants
> 
> I got the Dior handbag
> Taryn Rose Shoes
> Gucci Accessory handbag
> Alverio Martini handbag
> for about $5 I paid $3 for the shoes from the GWO.
> 
> Behold...behold... the pile. Yall excuse me.  Whee!!
> 
> View attachment 3197383




Hahahaha. I do kill it at my sample sales, Racks and Century  But nothing beats a good thrift score. 



serenaa.lu said:


> Aw I know what you mean, I have to admit that this Canadian girl is incredibly jelly of all your Nordstrom Racks, Saks Off 5ths, and Century 21s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!! It's nice to have fellow thrift lovers to share finds with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly!!  I cannot believe your haul! Most people can't manage that many incredible finds in a whole year lol, congrats! I would love to see some more photos if you ever get a chance


----------



## sacko

jamamcg said:


> I found the coolest dior sweater yesterday it's from s/s 2014. I love the embroidery on the shield patch
> The fabric is almost like neoprene, but it's a wool blend and it is oversized by design
> View attachment 3189093
> 
> View attachment 3189094
> 
> View attachment 3189095



OMG that is one of my favorite pieces of the collection, OMG so coool!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Thrift regret payback [emoji23] 

Saw a few Grace Jones LPs/vinyl records when I was in London for £3 and when I went back to get them they were gone. 

There was only one that I really wanted as I loved the cover art. 

Fast forward to a shopping mall in the middle of nowhere. In a used record store the only Grace Jones  record they had was the one I wanted for $1.99 (£1.30) 



I also got Breakout by swing out sister for $.99. Love that song. It always gets stuck in my head


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Thrift regret payback [emoji23]
> 
> Saw a few Grace Jones LPs/vinyl records when I was in London for £3 and when I went back to get them they were gone.
> 
> There was only one that I really wanted as I loved the cover art.
> 
> Fast forward to a shopping mall in the middle of nowhere. In a used record store the only Grace Jones  record they had was the one I wanted for $1.99 (£1.30)
> View attachment 3198115
> 
> 
> I also got Breakout by swing out sister for $.99. Love that song. It always gets stuck in my head
> View attachment 3198119




I love Grace Jones, she was light year's ahead of so many entertainers today!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Went to a bag sale and am literally sitting bags of clothing.
> 
> Got at least 75 pieces of clothing, paid a little over $100. I go about once a year. If you want to see individual pieces.. see pics over the way.
> Some highlights:
> 
> 
> NWT $1895 Armani jacket
> issey miyake fete pants
> thierry mugler pants
> haat skirt
> Zoran 2 pc suit
> Arkis Punto suit
> 4-5 pairs of Eskandar including one that has $550 price tag
> 2 pairs of Shamask pants One has a NM $550 price tag
> Escada couture dress
> Valentino Dress
> valentino jacket
> valentino night jacket
> Chalayan pants
> St john Collection pants
> Miu Miiu pants
> Misook pants
> Misook jacket
> 
> 
> Tony Ward dress
> YSL suit
> Hugo Boss suit for a woman
> Tuleh dress
> 3 Tibi dresses
> D&G jeans
> 2-3 Badgley Mischaka dresses
> Fendi dress
> Halston heritage dress
> Ralph lauren Collection dresses 3 of them
> st john collection jacket
> st john evening dress
> 3 Moschino dress
> Moschino cheap chic blazer
> NWT Armani pants
> Oscar de la renta dress
> st john separates jacket
> jean paul gaulter femme skirt
> jean paul gaultier pants
> 2 pairs of prada pants
> thakoon addition pants
> zoran pants
> herve leroux dress
> loro piana pants
> John Galliano dress
> Kate spade dress
> 2 pairs of Chado Ralph rucci pants
> 2 pairs of Chloe pants (not see by Chloe)
> behnaz sarafpour pants
> 
> I got the Dior handbag
> Taryn Rose Shoes
> Gucci Accessory handbag
> Alverio Martini handbag
> for about $5 I paid $3 for the shoes from the GWO.
> 
> Behold...behold... the pile. Yall excuse me.  Whee!!
> 
> View attachment 3197383


What a haul for such a great price! Wow!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Thrift regret payback [emoji23]
> 
> Saw a few Grace Jones LPs/vinyl records when I was in London for £3 and when I went back to get them they were gone.
> 
> There was only one that I really wanted as I loved the cover art.
> 
> Fast forward to a shopping mall in the middle of nowhere. In a used record store the only Grace Jones  record they had was the one I wanted for $1.99 (£1.30)
> View attachment 3198115
> 
> 
> I also got Breakout by swing out sister for $.99. Love that song. It always gets stuck in my head
> View attachment 3198119


I was just talking about Grace Jones with co-workers. We were laughing about her appearance in "Boomerang". If she comes in concert, I will be the first in line to buy a ticket.


----------



## Raven3766

I found this today for $20. It's a Dooney and Bourke Boldrini drawstring. It threw me for minute.  I saw the D&B tag, but Boldrini (never heard of it) was written on the outside. So I did the research and I'm good. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151125_150004-1_zpsquwpmeeu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## olalahia

Raven3766 said:


> I found this today for $20. It's a Dooney and Bourke Boldrini drawstring. It threw me for minute.  I saw the D&B tag, but Boldrini (never heard of it) was written on the outside. So I did the research and I'm good.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20151125_150004-1_zpsquwpmeeu.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Love this bag! The bucket is sooo cute!! Good for the holidays!


----------



## Raven3766

olalahia said:


> Love this bag! The bucket is sooo cute!! Good for the holidays!


Thank you, it will work for the holidays!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I was just talking about Grace Jones with co-workers. We were laughing about her appearance in "Boomerang". If she comes in concert, I will be the first in line to buy a ticket.




I bet she would be so good to see live. I wanted to go see her Hurricane tour, but I decided not to go. kicking myself


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> I love Grace Jones, she was light year's ahead of so many entertainers today!




I know she is a rebel genius. Just before her biography came out, there was lots of interviews and quotes from her saying how she paved the way for so many entertainers today and they made all the money from being shocking, but people forgot that she did it first and gets left in the shadows


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I know she is a rebel genius. Just before her biography came out, there was lots of interviews and quotes from her saying how she paved the way for so many entertainers today and they made all the money from being shocking, but people forgot that she did it first and gets left in the shadows




For sure! I really see her influence on Lady Gaga. Lots more but Gaga is the first that comes to mind.


----------



## heymom

I'm not usually a DB girl but I think this is cute&#128077;



Raven3766 said:


> I found this today for $20. It's a Dooney and Bourke Boldrini drawstring. It threw me for minute.  I saw the D&B tag, but Boldrini (never heard of it) was written on the outside. So I did the research and I'm good.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151125_150004-1_zpsquwpmeeu.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## heymom

Wow ! I just picked my jaw up off the floor! Congrats



2goodeyestoo said:


> Went to a bag sale and am literally sitting bags of clothing.
> 
> Got at least 75 pieces of clothing, paid a little over $100. I go about once a year. If you want to see individual pieces.. see pics over the way.
> Some highlights:
> 
> 
> NWT $1895 Armani jacket
> issey miyake fete pants
> thierry mugler pants
> haat skirt
> Zoran 2 pc suit
> Arkis Punto suit
> 4-5 pairs of Eskandar including one that has $550 price tag
> 2 pairs of Shamask pants One has a NM $550 price tag
> Escada couture dress
> Valentino Dress
> valentino jacket
> valentino night jacket
> Chalayan pants
> St john Collection pants
> Miu Miiu pants
> Misook pants
> Misook jacket
> 
> 
> Tony Ward dress
> YSL suit
> Hugo Boss suit for a woman
> Tuleh dress
> 3 Tibi dresses
> D&G jeans
> 2-3 Badgley Mischaka dresses
> Fendi dress
> Halston heritage dress
> Ralph lauren Collection dresses 3 of them
> st john collection jacket
> st john evening dress
> 3 Moschino dress
> Moschino cheap chic blazer
> NWT Armani pants
> Oscar de la renta dress
> st john separates jacket
> jean paul gaulter femme skirt
> jean paul gaultier pants
> 2 pairs of prada pants
> thakoon addition pants
> zoran pants
> herve leroux dress
> loro piana pants
> John Galliano dress
> Kate spade dress
> 2 pairs of Chado Ralph rucci pants
> 2 pairs of Chloe pants (not see by Chloe)
> behnaz sarafpour pants
> 
> I got the Dior handbag
> Taryn Rose Shoes
> Gucci Accessory handbag
> Alverio Martini handbag
> for about $5 I paid $3 for the shoes from the GWO.
> 
> Behold...behold... the pile. Yall excuse me.  Whee!!
> 
> View attachment 3197383


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found this today for $20. It's a Dooney and Bourke Boldrini drawstring. It threw me for minute.  I saw the D&B tag, but Boldrini (never heard of it) was written on the outside. So I did the research and I'm good.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151125_150004-1_zpsquwpmeeu.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Love this bag!!


----------



## Kangapouch

The Dooney - What a great bag!


----------



## jamamcg

Some of the last few pieces that I picked up while in the US 

Burberry Prorsum denim shirt. I love this shirt, but it's just far too small. So to the bay it will go 





And Givenchy Madonna and child tshirt


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Some of the last few pieces that I picked up while in the US
> 
> Burberry Prorsum denim shirt. I love this shirt, but it's just far too small. So to the bay it will go
> View attachment 3198966
> 
> View attachment 3198967
> 
> 
> And Givenchy Madonna and child tshirt
> 
> View attachment 3198968




That Givenchy shirt is fabulous!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Some of the last few pieces that I picked up while in the US
> 
> Burberry Prorsum denim shirt. I love this shirt, but it's just far too small. So to the bay it will go
> View attachment 3198966
> 
> View attachment 3198967
> 
> 
> And Givenchy Madonna and child tshirt
> 
> View attachment 3198968


Wow, which state were you in when you purchased your shirts?


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Wow, which state were you in when you purchased your shirts?




I just stayed in California this time


----------



## Raven3766

Today I went to my favorite store, since I had the day off. I stayed for one hour and found a Hermes tote and a Rebecca Minkoff. They both need work and I purchased both for $5.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095136_zpsr1rpnyxv.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095142_zps1iehdiei.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095328_zpscvayzfzo.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mharri20

Raven3766 said:


> Today I went to my favorite store, since I had the day off. I stayed for one hour and found a Hermes tote and a Rebecca Minkoff. They bought need work and I purchased both for $5.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151127_095136_zpsr1rpnyxv.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151127_095142_zps1iehdiei.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151127_095328_zpscvayzfzo.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Another Hermes bag?! You are the Hermes queen Raven!!! Amazing!


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> Another Hermes bag?! You are the Hermes queen Raven!!! Amazing!


Thank Mharri, I think I was just lucky. Still need to clean it, I saw one on the bay and it looks as though it was treated as horribly as this one.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Today I went to my favorite store, since I had the day off. I stayed for one hour and found a Hermes tote and a Rebecca Minkoff. They both need work and I purchased both for $5.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095136_zpsr1rpnyxv.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095142_zps1iehdiei.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095328_zpscvayzfzo.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


 Congrats


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

AMAZING! 



Raven3766 said:


> Today I went to my favorite store, since I had the day off. I stayed for one hour and found a Hermes tote and a Rebecca Minkoff. They both need work and I purchased both for $5.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095136_zpsr1rpnyxv.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095142_zps1iehdiei.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095328_zpscvayzfzo.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




I know - I'd like to thrift just one Hermes item! Just one!!!




mharri20 said:


> Another Hermes bag?! You are the Hermes queen Raven!!! Amazing!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Congrats



Thanks 2good!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know - I'd like to thrift just one Hermes item! Just one!!!



One day you will. It's funny but that store was full of people. I just walked in looked at the handbags, picked up the Hermes. I didn't know it was a Hermes until I was about to go to the register. I just thought it was a well made tote.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Today I went to my favorite store, since I had the day off. I stayed for one hour and found a Hermes tote and a Rebecca Minkoff. They both need work and I purchased both for $5.
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


WOW. You and your Hermes.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> WOW. You and your Hermes.


Thanks LisaK, but that bag has been through it. So I'm in the process of giving it a little love.


----------



## creighbaby

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks LisaK, but that bag has been through it. So I'm in the process of giving it a little love.




That garden party is amazing. What I know about Hermes could fit in a shot glass, but is it possible that the leather is buffalo? The trim on the bag is in amazing condition.


----------



## creighbaby

Today I bought a dark burgundy velvet Miu Miu pleated skirt for $7.99 at a new-to-me thrift store. In perfect condition. I need to decide whether to sell it or give it to my sister for Christmas.


----------



## Raven3766

creighbaby said:


> That garden party is amazing. What I know about Hermes could fit in a shot glass, but is it possible that the leather is buffalo? The trim on the bag is in amazing condition.


I agree, I love the trim and the bottom. It possible could be buffalo by looking at the texture. Unfortunately, the rest of the bag has rough patches. I hate when bags are mistreated.

* Update, it is an Amazonia tote. Made out of plastic. buffalo and hardware is palladium. It was stated on the Hermes refurbish thread to use Armour All. Hermes stop making this particular bag, due to cracking. (Nature of the beast!) So, I used it Armour All... Thanks for the info, it truly helped. I didn't understand why it in such bad shape.
Before;
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095136_zpsr1rpnyxv.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
After:
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11/20151127_220924_zpswa8dnsbt.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11/20151127_220934_zpsnbfgk3qx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Today I went to my favorite store, since I had the day off. I stayed for one hour and found a Hermes tote and a Rebecca Minkoff. They both need work and I purchased both for $5.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151127_095136_zpsr1rpnyxv.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151127_095142_zps1iehdiei.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151127_095328_zpscvayzfzo.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Raven, you slay me with your Hermes finds! I am so happy for you


----------



## jamamcg

Just saw this in a catalogue and reminded me of all of you, especially Laz.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Just saw this in a catalogue and reminded me of all of you, especially Laz.
> View attachment 3199902


Jama, I had that purse. We have chickens at school, so I gave it to the chicken lady. She was so excited to get it. I didn't know it came with a baby chick, to cool! lol


----------



## Cc1213

jamamcg said:


> Just saw this in a catalogue and reminded me of all of you, especially Laz.
> View attachment 3199902




Ah! I have the coin purse - it is my favorite conversation piece


----------



## creighbaby

Raven3766 said:


> I agree, I love the trim and the bottom. It possible could be buffalo by looking at the texture. Unfortunately, the rest of the bag has rough patches. I hate when bags are mistreated.
> 
> * Update, it is an Amazonia tote. Made out of plastic. buffalo and hardware is palladium. It was stated on the Hermes refurbish thread to use Armour All. Hermes stop making this particular bag, due to cracking. (Nature of the beast!) So, I used it Armour All... Thanks for the info, it truly helped. I didn't understand why it in such bad shape.
> Before;
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151127_095136_zpsr1rpnyxv.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> After:
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-11/20151127_220924_zpswa8dnsbt.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-11/20151127_220934_zpsnbfgk3qx.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




The bag looks great. And what an inexpensive fix.


----------



## Raven3766

creighbaby said:


> The bag looks great. And what an inexpensive fix.


Thanks Creigh.....$2 for the bag and a dab of Armour All, can't lose.


----------



## Raven3766

creighbaby said:


> Today I bought a dark burgundy velvet Miu Miu pleated skirt for $7.99 at a new-to-me thrift store. In perfect condition. I need to decide whether to sell it or give it to my sister for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199737


That's not bad, it may make a nice holiday gift for your sis. Or selling may get you funds for a new gift. Either way, you can't lose.


----------



## olalahia

Raven3766 said:


> I agree, I love the trim and the bottom. It possible could be buffalo by looking at the texture. Unfortunately, the rest of the bag has rough patches. I hate when bags are mistreated.
> 
> * Update, it is an Amazonia tote. Made out of plastic. buffalo and hardware is palladium. It was stated on the Hermes refurbish thread to use Armour All. Hermes stop making this particular bag, due to cracking. (Nature of the beast!) So, I used it Armour All... Thanks for the info, it truly helped. I didn't understand why it in such bad shape.
> Before;
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151127_095136_zpsr1rpnyxv.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> After:
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-11/20151127_220924_zpswa8dnsbt.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-11/20151127_220934_zpsnbfgk3qx.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




It's even better than the original color!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've been thrifting for over 20 years and the only Hermes thing I ever found was a tie. I've only found a couple pairs of Chanel shoes - never anything good. I would die for a bag!!!!

And great job - it looks so much better!



Raven3766 said:


> Thanks 2good!
> 
> One day you will. It's funny but that store was full of people. I just walked in looked at the handbags, picked up the Hermes. I didn't know it was a Hermes until I was about to go to the register. I just thought it was a well made tote.





Raven3766 said:


> I agree, I love the trim and the bottom. It possible could be buffalo by looking at the texture. Unfortunately, the rest of the bag has rough patches. I hate when bags are mistreated.
> 
> * Update, it is an Amazonia tote. Made out of plastic. buffalo and hardware is palladium. It was stated on the Hermes refurbish thread to use Armour All. Hermes stop making this particular bag, due to cracking. (Nature of the beast!) So, I used it Armour All... Thanks for the info, it truly helped. I didn't understand why it in such bad shape.
> Before;
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151127_095136_zpsr1rpnyxv.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> After:
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11/20151127_220924_zpswa8dnsbt.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11/20151127_220934_zpsnbfgk3qx.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## credensjustitia

Hey y'all! I don't post much here but I love this thread... it actually inspired me to check out resale shops in the first place. 

I haven't had much luck at actual thrift stores (my day will come... someday!), but I've discovered a consignment shop that I love a lot. I stopped by on Black Friday just to see what they had and I think I scored one of my best deals yet... Tory Burch Eddie flats for $40, in my size!  I also got a C&C California long sleeve tee and a Lacoste polo.  There was more I could have bought, but I was trying to be conservative with the holidays coming up. Thanks for letting me share! 







The flats when I found them:


----------



## MademoiselleXO

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Holy cow - and yes we want to see more pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. I do kill it at my sample sales, Racks and Century  But nothing beats a good thrift score.



That's seriously amazing! What store is the bag sale at, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Just saw this in a catalogue and reminded me of all of you, especially Laz.
> View attachment 3199902




OMG you're right! Perfect for Laz!


----------



## twboi

Went to a local thrift store today out of the blue and found this really cute and fun bag!!

eventho I didnt' find amazing brands for amazing prices, this purchase made me smile


----------



## chowlover2

twboi said:


> Went to a local thrift store today out of the blue and found this really cute and fun bag!!
> 
> eventho I didnt' find amazing brands for amazing prices, this purchase made me smile
> 
> View attachment 3200634




Too cute!


----------



## Cc1213

twboi said:


> Went to a local thrift store today out of the blue and found this really cute and fun bag!!
> 
> eventho I didnt' find amazing brands for amazing prices, this purchase made me smile
> 
> View attachment 3200634




I love it!!


----------



## Raven3766

twboi said:


> Went to a local thrift store today out of the blue and found this really cute and fun bag!!
> 
> eventho I didnt' find amazing brands for amazing prices, this purchase made me smile
> 
> View attachment 3200634


That's a cool bag! It looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## Raven3766

credensjustitia said:


> Hey y'all! I don't post much here but I love this thread... it actually inspired me to check out resale shops in the first place.
> 
> I haven't had much luck at actual thrift stores (my day will come... someday!), but I've discovered a consignment shop that I love a lot. I stopped by on Black Friday just to see what they had and I think I scored one of my best deals yet... Tory Burch Eddie flats for $40, in my size!  I also got a C&C California long sleeve tee and a Lacoste polo.  There was more I could have bought, but I was trying to be conservative with the holidays coming up. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flats when I found them:


Love the shoes, but that blouse looks absolutely perfect!


----------



## jamamcg

Not second hand, but another bargain that I know you will appreciate. I felt like shopinggalNyc when I found his 




Can't beat brand new valentino for. $37.


----------



## Tomsmom

That's awesome Jama!


----------



## chocolagirl

credensjustitia said:


> Hey y'all! I don't post much here but I love this thread... it actually inspired me to check out resale shops in the first place.
> 
> I haven't had much luck at actual thrift stores (my day will come... someday!), but I've discovered a consignment shop that I love a lot. I stopped by on Black Friday just to see what they had and I think I scored one of my best deals yet... Tory Burch Eddie flats for $40, in my size!  I also got a C&C California long sleeve tee and a Lacoste polo.  There was more I could have bought, but I was trying to be conservative with the holidays coming up. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flats when I found them:


cute shoes!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Sweet deal! 



jamamcg said:


> Not second hand, but another bargain that I know you will appreciate. I felt like shopinggalNyc when I found his
> 
> View attachment 3202524
> 
> 
> Can't beat brand new valentino for. $37.


----------



## Tomsmom

My new to me Kate spade !


----------



## bagnshoe

loving my new to me RM mini floral MAB tote


----------



## chowlover2

bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3202922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new to me RM mini floral MAB tote



That's so pretty!


----------



## bagnshoe

chowlover2 said:


> That's so pretty!




Thanks chowlover2. She's currently my fave right now.


----------



## Tomsmom

bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3202922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new to me RM mini floral MAB tote



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Not second hand, but another bargain that I know you will appreciate. I felt like shopinggalNyc when I found his
> 
> View attachment 3202524
> 
> 
> Can't beat brand new valentino for. $37.


Nice!!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3202922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new to me RM mini floral MAB tote


I love it, good things can go into little packages...for a great price!


----------



## Siso

Hello ladies!
Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me. 












Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
Miu miu sandals 2.50
Dior scarf .50
Carven scarf 1.50
Nina ricci scarf 1.50
Longchamp 1.00
All saints blouse .30
Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
Iro silk top 5.00

I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.


----------



## chocolagirl

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.


omg so lucky!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy Sh@t - you thrifted a Kelly!!!!!!!!!! And for less than $2???????????

You just won. Period.



Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.




That's amazing!!!!!! Congratulations!!!
Edit: I'm crazy jealous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## mharri20

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.



HOLEY MOLEY!! I don't even know what to say...AMAZING!


----------



## bagnshoe

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.




Wow amazing finds. You definitely hit the jackpot with all of your finds .... I'm so jealous . May I ask what location is this?


----------



## jamamcg

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.




Love the colours of the carven scarf and I love the Nina ricci one.


----------



## chowlover2

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.




You hit the Mother Lode!


----------



## anitalilac

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.



You won the lottery! COngrats on your find!


----------



## Raven3766

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.


Everything is beautiful! Always love a Hermes find; never heard of Carven, new to me. I will add that to my list of things to look for. Everything was a great price!


----------



## Siso

Thank you all for the lovely comments. I have had so much fun rounding out my wardrobe with pieces i will be able to enjoy for many years to come. I must admit i have become a bit of a snob with my thrifting- it takes a lot for me to buy something not made in france/italy/usa/spain or of synthetic material.  It helps keep me focused on what i allow into my wardrobe. 

@raven3766 i loved your hermes tote. I actually took a screen shot of it so i can remember to look for that shape. I tried doing a quick search for discontinued styles but did not have much luck. Maybe some other ladies from this forum could help us? 
There are so many lovely brands that make really amazing quality pieces that we don't generally think of.


----------



## magdalinka

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.


HOLY!!! Haven't been here in a while and open up the page to this! You win. I fold  just kidding, I do ok. 
I do want to know more, if you don't mind sharing. Did you know exactly what you had, did your heart race, did you think the cashier is going to realize and not sell the $5000+ Hermes for $1.70?


----------



## magdalinka

credensjustitia said:


> Hey y'all! I don't post much here but I love this thread... it actually inspired me to check out resale shops in the first place.
> 
> I haven't had much luck at actual thrift stores (my day will come... someday!), but I've discovered a consignment shop that I love a lot. I stopped by on Black Friday just to see what they had and I think I scored one of my best deals yet... Tory Burch Eddie flats for $40, in my size!  I also got a C&C California long sleeve tee and a Lacoste polo.  There was more I could have bought, but I was trying to be conservative with the holidays coming up. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flats when I found them:


Those are some awesome finds, cure TB flats. 


Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Kate spade !


Very cute!


bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3202922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new to me RM mini floral MAB tote


This bag is so cool, is it leather?


Raven3766 said:


> I agree, I love the trim and the bottom. It possible could be buffalo by looking at the texture. Unfortunately, the rest of the bag has rough patches. I hate when bags are mistreated.
> 
> * Update, it is an Amazonia tote. Made out of plastic. buffalo and hardware is palladium. It was stated on the Hermes refurbish thread to use Armour All. Hermes stop making this particular bag, due to cracking. (Nature of the beast!) So, I used it Armour All... Thanks for the info, it truly helped. I didn't understand why it in such bad shape.
> Before;
> http://
> After:
> http://
> http://


Raven!!! THe original Hermes Queen strikes again. Lovely bag and nice of you to rescue it and treat it with some respect.


----------



## SakuraSakura

bagnshoe said:


> Wow amazing finds. You definitely hit the jackpot with all of your finds .... I'm so jealous . May I ask what location is this?




I am so jealous, my skin is turning green!!


----------



## magdalinka

Burberry wool and leather bag $7
Cute Lacoste belt $3
A bunch of jewelry. Pearls and marine style sterling necklace $3, the 14k gold and silver and diamond necklace $35 (will be a perfect gift for mom) and lastly the sterling charm bracelet was $5. It has a really cool detailed horse and carriage charm that ended up being a vintage Burmingham UK makers mark, so cool! The wheels move, too.


----------



## chocolagirl

magdalinka said:


> Burberry wool and leather bag $7
> Cute Lacoste belt $3
> A bunch of jewelry. Pearls and marine style sterling necklace $3, the 14k gold and silver and diamond necklace $35 (will be a perfect gift for mom) and lastly the sterling charm bracelet was $5. It has a really cool detailed horse and carriage charm that ended up being a vintage Burmingham UK makers mark, so cool! The wheels move, too.
> View attachment 3203815
> View attachment 3203816
> View attachment 3203818
> View attachment 3203825
> View attachment 3203827


u find the best jewellry!


----------



## Siso

Wow, those are some stellar finds. Diamonds and pearls?!?!? And the charm bracelet is super lovely. Reminds me one my mother had passed down to her and was then sadly stolen. I used to play with it for hours. It even had a mini box with a full deck of cards in it.  

As for the excitement of finding the purse, i was so in shock that i would have such luck to find another hermes. I was drawn to the purse amongst all the others for its classic vintage style. It was only when i lifted the flap that i realized what i had hit upon. I quickly checked all the tell tale signs to make sure it was real, including a quick online check of its lettering to determine the age. I then scanned the rest of the racks to make sure there were no other gems. I did find some lovely vintage pieces that obviously came from the same house, but no other names. I've mentioned before that i thrift from latin america, so its always a gamble (as used clothing can come from anywhere in the states) and most shoppers are not very keen to the higher end brands. 

It blows my mind to think that only a mere 15% of all textiles in the united states are recycled. Of that, imagine how much we are wasting as a society, and even within that small percentage, the gems i have been lucky enough to find. 



magdalinka said:


> Burberry wool and leather bag $7
> Cute Lacoste belt $3
> A bunch of jewelry. Pearls and marine style sterling necklace $3, the 14k gold and silver and diamond necklace $35 (will be a perfect gift for mom) and lastly the sterling charm bracelet was $5. It has a really cool detailed horse and carriage charm that ended up being a vintage Burmingham UK makers mark, so cool! The wheels move, too.
> View attachment 3203815
> View attachment 3203816
> View attachment 3203818
> View attachment 3203825
> View attachment 3203827


----------



## magdalinka

Siso said:


> Wow, those are some stellar finds. Diamonds and pearls?!?!? And the charm bracelet is super lovely. Reminds me one my mother had passed down to her and was then sadly stolen. I used to play with it for hours. It even had a mini box with a full deck of cards in it.
> 
> As for the excitement of finding the purse, i was so in shock that i would have such luck to find another hermes. I was drawn to the purse amongst all the others for its classic vintage style. It was only when i lifted the flap that i realized what i had hit upon. I quickly checked all the tell tale signs to make sure it was real, including a quick online check of its lettering to determine the age. I then scanned the rest of the racks to make sure there were no other gems. I did find some lovely vintage pieces that obviously came from the same house, but no other names. I've mentioned before that i thrift from latin america, so its always a gamble (as used clothing can come from anywhere in the states) and most shoppers are not very keen to the higher end brands.
> 
> It blows my mind to think that only a mere 15% of all textiles in the united states are recycled. Of that, imagine how much we are wasting as a society, and even within that small percentage, the gems i have been lucky enough to find.


Thank you for sharing your story. I feel like a lot of the clothing the thrifts in the US try to save are not worth it. I come across a lot of very used dirty Old Navy and Forever 21 clothes that I could get new for just a little more. I wish more quality clothing was saved and did not end up in the landfill.


----------



## rainneday

The Kelly find is blowing my mind! Congrats!


----------



## Cc1213

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.




Omg, omg, omg. [emoji323][emoji323][emoji323][emoji324][emoji322][emoji322][emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]


----------



## remy12

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.



Great finds. Congrats.


----------



## bagnshoe

magdalinka said:


> Those are some awesome finds, cure TB flats.
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> This bag is so cool, is it leather?
> 
> Raven!!! THe original Hermes Queen strikes again. Lovely bag and nice of you to rescue it and treat it with some respect.




Thanks! I believe it's leather


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I paid fourteen lil' red cent pennies, plus tax at the gwo for this H scarf. It would have been twenty-eight cents, but half off on Mondays over there. It is the 
*Les Bolides SILK SCARF Car Race F1 Sports Cars by Rena Dumas. 
*


----------



## bagnshoe

2goodeyestoo said:


> I paid fourteen lil' red cent pennies, plus tax at the gwo for this H scarf. It would have been twenty-eight cents, but half off on Mondays over there. It is the
> *Les Bolides SILK SCARF Car Race F1 Sports Cars by Rena Dumas.
> *




Love your Hermes scarf  such a bargain!!


----------



## jamamcg

It seems the Hermes gods are blessing us. Quick we must all go out and thrift now!!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I found this today for $20. It's a Dooney and Bourke Boldrini drawstring. It threw me for minute.  I saw the D&B tag, but Boldrini (never heard of it) was written on the outside. So I did the research and I'm good.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151125_150004-1_zpsquwpmeeu.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Not usually a fan of Dooney & Bourke, but this is pretty cute!



jamamcg said:


> Some of the last few pieces that I picked up while in the US
> 
> Burberry Prorsum denim shirt. I love this shirt, but it's just far too small. So to the bay it will go
> View attachment 3198966
> 
> View attachment 3198967
> 
> 
> And Givenchy Madonna and child tshirt
> 
> View attachment 3198968



Great pieces! Love the colors on the Madonna and child shirt!



creighbaby said:


> Today I bought a dark burgundy velvet Miu Miu pleated skirt for $7.99 at a new-to-me thrift store. In perfect condition. I need to decide whether to sell it or give it to my sister for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199737



Totally give to your sister! You cannot even buy a skirt at Target for $7.99, much less something this nice. Perfect present!



Raven3766 said:


> I agree, I love the trim and the bottom. It possible could be buffalo by looking at the texture. Unfortunately, the rest of the bag has rough patches. I hate when bags are mistreated.
> 
> * Update, it is an Amazonia tote. Made out of plastic. buffalo and hardware is palladium. It was stated on the Hermes refurbish thread to use Armour All. Hermes stop making this particular bag, due to cracking. (Nature of the beast!) So, I used it Armour All... Thanks for the info, it truly helped. I didn't understand why it in such bad shape.
> Before;



Great find and you did a super job reconditioning it!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.



HOLY MOLY. Excuse me while I lift my jaw off the floor! It's like you won the thrift lottery! Lol, I never see prices that low here in Toronto, let alone on those designers! Congrats!!



2goodeyestoo said:


> I paid fourteen lil' red cent pennies, plus tax at the gwo for this H scarf. It would have been twenty-eight cents, but half off on Mondays over there. It is the
> *Les Bolides SILK SCARF Car Race F1 Sports Cars by Rena Dumas.
> *



Amazing find! Congrats, I cannot believe that cost you 14 pennies! A Hermes scarf is still on my thrift bucketlist, you ladies give me hope!


----------



## LuxeDeb

credensjustitia said:


> Hey y'all! I don't post much here but I love this thread... it actually inspired me to check out resale shops in the first place.
> 
> I haven't had much luck at actual thrift stores (my day will come... someday!), but I've discovered a consignment shop that I love a lot. I stopped by on Black Friday just to see what they had and I think I scored one of my best deals yet... Tory Burch Eddie flats for $40, in my size!  I also got a C&C California long sleeve tee and a Lacoste polo.  There was more I could have bought, but I was trying to be conservative with the holidays coming up. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flats when I found them:



Good job! Some of the best finds are the ones you get the most use out of!



twboi said:


> Went to a local thrift store today out of the blue and found this really cute and fun bag!!
> 
> eventho I didnt' find amazing brands for amazing prices, this purchase made me smile
> 
> View attachment 3200634



Adorable!



jamamcg said:


> Not second hand, but another bargain that I know you will appreciate. I felt like shopinggalNyc when I found his
> 
> View attachment 3202524
> 
> 
> Can't beat brand new valentino for. $37.



Hey, that looks like a Nordstrom Rack red sticker! Great price. Did you get it when you were in the US?



Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Kate spade !



It looks so nice and roomy!



bagnshoe said:


> View attachment 3202922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving my new to me RM mini floral MAB tote



Such pretty colors!


----------



## thriftyandlux

A few recent finds all from Value Village's 30% off sale!
1. Narcisco Rodriguez 'Camisole' dress (still retails at Barney's for $3000) $10.49 incl the discount
2. Stuart Weitzman leather booties $17.49 incl the discount
3. Frye 'Campus OTK' boots $17.49 incl the discount


----------



## LuxeDeb

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> Here to share some pieces the thrift gods were kind enough to rain down on me.
> View attachment 3203140
> View attachment 3203142
> View attachment 3203143
> View attachment 3203144
> View attachment 3203157
> View attachment 3203159
> View attachment 3203160
> View attachment 3203161
> View attachment 3203164
> View attachment 3203165
> 
> 
> Sergio rossi sandals 2.50
> Miu miu sandals 2.50
> Dior scarf .50
> Carven scarf 1.50
> Nina ricci scarf 1.50
> Longchamp 1.00
> All saints blouse .30
> Vintage valentino velvet trousers .25
> Iro silk top 5.00
> 
> I found a herbag a while back for 2.00. I was in shock when i found this early 70's kelly for 1.70. Lightning strikes twice, it seems. I hope im not adding insult to injury - i found the scarf the same trip for a quarter.



And rain down they did! Yowza, those are some amazing scores! The bag is TDF and I looooove the Carven and Nina Ricci scarves The Sergio Rossi sandals are very pretty.



magdalinka said:


> Burberry wool and leather bag $7
> Cute Lacoste belt $3
> A bunch of jewelry. Pearls and marine style sterling necklace $3, the 14k gold and silver and diamond necklace $35 (will be a perfect gift for mom) and lastly the sterling charm bracelet was $5. It has a really cool detailed horse and carriage charm that ended up being a vintage Burmingham UK makers mark, so cool! The wheels move, too.
> View attachment 3203815
> View attachment 3203816
> View attachment 3203818
> View attachment 3203825
> View attachment 3203827



Nice finds! Your jewelry finds are awesome. I love the charm bracelet. It looks so vintage and like a treasured piece that should be passed down!



2goodeyestoo said:


> I paid fourteen lil' red cent pennies, plus tax at the gwo for this H scarf. It would have been twenty-eight cents, but half off on Mondays over there. It is the
> *Les Bolides SILK SCARF Car Race F1 Sports Cars by Rena Dumas.
> *



Holy moly....best .14 cents ever! I love that the scarf pattern is so whimsical and so different from what you typically see!


----------



## chocolagirl

serenaa.lu said:


> A few recent finds all from Value Village's 30% off sale!
> 1. Narcisco Rodriguez 'Camisole' dress (still retails at Barney's for $3000) $10.49 incl the discount
> 2. Stuart Weitzman leather booties $17.49 incl the discount
> 3. Frye 'Campus OTK' boots $17.49 incl the discount


wow the narciso looks so pretty on u!


----------



## LuxeDeb

serenaa.lu said:


> A few recent finds all from Value Village's 30% off sale!
> 1. Narcisco Rodriguez 'Camisole' dress (still retails at Barney's for $3000) $10.49 incl the discount
> 2. Stuart Weitzman leather booties $17.49 incl the discount
> 3. Frye 'Campus OTK' boots $17.49 incl the discount



Good job! I just bought a similar Narcisco Rodriguez dress at a big $2 blowout sale. Yours looks a pretty silk version. I think mine is a heavyweight cotton spandex. I'm also still rolling on the Chanel finds rollercoaster. I need to find time to take pics. I have bags everywhere (and not enough closet space):shame:


----------



## Siso

jamamcg said:


> It seems the Hermes gods are blessing us. Quick we must all go out and thrift now!!!!




Amen. 

Sending my good vibes to all. May we all revel in thrifted hermes goodness.


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Good job! I just bought a similar Narcisco Rodriguez dress at a big $2 blowout sale. Yours looks a pretty silk version. I think mine is a heavyweight cotton spandex. I'm also still rolling on the Chanel finds rollercoaster. I need to find time to take pics. I have bags everywhere (and not enough closet space):shame:



Ahh I can't wait to see pics, you always have the best finds! And damn $2, you got me beat! Oh how I envy American thrift prices!


----------



## thriftyandlux

chocolagirl said:


> wow the narciso looks so pretty on u!



Thanks girl! It's a touch big on me but for less than 1% of retail I'm making it work!  haha


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Good job! Some of the best finds are the ones you get the most use out of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, that looks like a Nordstrom Rack red sticker! Great price. Did you get it when you were in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so nice and roomy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such pretty colors!




Yeah it was from Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## jamamcg

Forgot to mention that when I was in the U.S. I went to two different off5ths and both had vintage hermes pieces for sale. One had a lovely brown birkin and some scarves and jewellery the other one had two birkins a kelly bag and a bucket style bag scarves and jewellery and a belt. It was unbelievable to see these pieces. I heard a woman as how much the bucket style bag was and they guy answered $16,500.


----------



## Cc1213

Today I dedicated to 50% shopping at Arc and Goodwill. Here is what I found:

Ferragamo shoes and Escada wrap - $7 and $4. These are going to my best friend[emoji7]







Armani sweater for my FI - $5





St John top and skirt set - I love this! $12





And my favorite find: brand new ugg boots which I plan to wear to Europe this month!





And the worst find: this FAKE Rolex that gave me a heart attack when I spotted it under the counter. When I asked to see it, immediately could tell it was fake. Oh well, maybe someday I'll find a real Rolex!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> I paid fourteen lil' red cent pennies, plus tax at the gwo for this H scarf. It would have been twenty-eight cents, but half off on Mondays over there. It is the
> *Les Bolides SILK SCARF Car Race F1 Sports Cars by Rena Dumas.
> *


Love it, love it, love it!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Today I dedicated to 50% shopping at Arc and Goodwill. Here is what I found:
> 
> Ferragamo shoes and Escada wrap - $7 and $4. These are going to my best friend[emoji7]
> View attachment 3206587
> 
> View attachment 3206588
> 
> View attachment 3206591
> 
> 
> Armani sweater for my FI - $5
> View attachment 3206595
> 
> View attachment 3206597
> 
> 
> St John top and skirt set - I love this! $12
> View attachment 3206599
> 
> View attachment 3206600
> 
> 
> And my favorite find: brand new ugg boots which I plan to wear to Europe this month!
> View attachment 3206601
> 
> View attachment 3206602
> 
> 
> And the worst find: this FAKE Rolex that gave me a heart attack when I spotted it under the counter. When I asked to see it, immediately could tell it was fake. Oh well, maybe someday I'll find a real Rolex!
> View attachment 3206603


You are such a good friend and the St.John suit is sooo cute! Nice finds!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Burberry wool and leather bag $7
> Cute Lacoste belt $3
> A bunch of jewelry. Pearls and marine style sterling necklace $3, the 14k gold and silver and diamond necklace $35 (will be a perfect gift for mom) and lastly the sterling charm bracelet was $5. It has a really cool detailed horse and carriage charm that ended up being a vintage Burmingham UK makers mark, so cool! The wheels move, too.
> View attachment 3203815
> View attachment 3203816
> View attachment 3203818
> View attachment 3203825
> View attachment 3203827


Magda, the jewelry queen. I don't know if I commented but I love your bracelet. You always find such nice jewelry. Diamond and pearls? Gorgeous!


----------



## chocolagirl

I found another Emilio Pucci top hidden in the racks for $7! in mint condition


----------



## LisaK026

chocolagirl said:


> I found another Emilio Pucci top hidden in the racks for $7! in mint condition


Awesome find!


----------



## Tomsmom

chocolagirl said:


> I found another Emilio Pucci top hidden in the racks for $7! in mint condition



Such a pretty top!


----------



## Cc1213

2goodeyestoo said:


> I paid fourteen lil' red cent pennies, plus tax at the gwo for this H scarf. It would have been twenty-eight cents, but half off on Mondays over there. It is the
> *Les Bolides SILK SCARF Car Race F1 Sports Cars by Rena Dumas.
> *




Wow! What a score. I just love that scarf!


----------



## Raven3766

chocolagirl said:


> I found another Emilio Pucci top hidden in the racks for $7! in mint condition


I want one!!!! Good find!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love these! That dress is everything!!!



serenaa.lu said:


> A few recent finds all from Value Village's 30% off sale!
> 1. Narcisco Rodriguez 'Camisole' dress (still retails at Barney's for $3000) $10.49 incl the discount
> 2. Stuart Weitzman leather booties $17.49 incl the discount
> 3. Frye 'Campus OTK' boots $17.49 incl the discount


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Beautiful! 



chocolagirl said:


> I found another Emilio Pucci top hidden in the racks for $7! in mint condition


----------



## Raven3766

I want to share my Mary Frances handbags. I paid under $8 for each; couldn't believe they were all sitting together. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151206_150042-1_zps0rgn87bk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151206_150249-1_zps2oudwdud.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151206_150503_zpscots9nwr.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nerimanna

very happy for you ladies who hit the jackpot with all the amazing finds! the hermes kelly... i am jelly!!!


----------



## mharri20

chocolagirl said:


> I found another Emilio Pucci top hidden in the racks for $7! in mint condition




What a find! That is such a classic Pucci piece


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my Mary Frances handbags. I paid under $8 for each; couldn't believe they were all sitting together.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20151206_150042-1_zps0rgn87bk.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20151206_150249-1_zps2oudwdud.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151206_150503_zpscots9nwr.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




The house one is AMAZING!!!!!  Such detail.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my Mary Frances handbags. I paid under $8 for each; couldn't believe they were all sitting together.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151206_150042-1_zps0rgn87bk.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151206_150249-1_zps2oudwdud.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151206_150503_zpscots9nwr.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




Those are so beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my Mary Frances handbags. I paid under $8 for each; couldn't believe they were all sitting together.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20151206_150042-1_zps0rgn87bk.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20151206_150249-1_zps2oudwdud.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151206_150503_zpscots9nwr.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Gorgeous! Am drooling at the handwork!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! Am drooling at the handwork!





Tomsmom said:


> Those are so beautiful!





jamamcg said:


> The house one is AMAZING!!!!!  Such detail.




Thanks PFF's! I really like Mary Frances handbags, it was shocking to find 3 in one spot at such good prices. You are right Jama, the beadwork is detailed. I would not have the patience to make it, but the thrifting experience to buy it.


----------



## jamamcg

Forgot to share the Balmain that I found.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Forgot to share the Balmain that I found.
> 
> View attachment 3209345




That's a great find!


----------



## LisaK026

So, I have to share this story with you guys. About 6-8 (?) months ago Joodlz (the Coach bag girl) bought these 3 bags on Craig's list. I'm not sure if she posted them on THIS  Thread. When I saw them, I thought they were really old CHANEL. I had never seen any of them before, but I know enough about Vintage Chanel to have thought that was what they were. I told her I'd see if I could do any research on them. It's hard enough to find info on Serial # 1-4 bags, try finding info ANYWHERE on pre-Lagerfeld Chanel bags. So I kinda gave up. Today I was in a really high-end consignment store in La Jolla, and this bag was at the bottom of the case. The lady pulled it out for me. There is nothing on it that said Chanel (as was true with Joodlz's bags). But the tag on it said, "Custom Made Chanel Suede & Leather Handbag". How cool is that?


----------



## llaga22

LisaK026 said:


> So, I have to share this story with you guys. About 6-8 (?) months ago Joodlz (the Coach bag girl) bought these 3 bags on Craig's list. I'm not sure if she posted them on THIS  Thread. When I saw them, I thought they were really old CHANEL. I had never seen any of them before, but I know enough about Vintage Chanel to have thought that was what they were. I told her I'd see if I could do any research on them. It's hard enough to find info on Serial # 1-4 bags, try finding info ANYWHERE on pre-Lagerfeld Chanel bags. So I kinda gave up. Today I was in a really high-end consignment store in La Jolla, and this bag was at the bottom of the case. The lady pulled it out for me. There is nothing on it that said Chanel (as was true with Joodlz's bags). But the tag on it said, "Custom Made Chanel Suede & Leather Handbag". How cool is that?




Cool!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

What a fun top!



jamamcg said:


> Forgot to share the Balmain that I found.
> 
> 
> Great story! Did you buy this bag?
> 
> View attachment 3209345





LisaK026 said:


> So, I have to share this story with you guys. About 6-8 (?) months ago Joodlz (the Coach bag girl) bought these 3 bags on Craig's list. I'm not sure if she posted them on THIS  Thread. When I saw them, I thought they were really old CHANEL. I had never seen any of them before, but I know enough about Vintage Chanel to have thought that was what they were. I told her I'd see if I could do any research on them. It's hard enough to find info on Serial # 1-4 bags, try finding info ANYWHERE on pre-Lagerfeld Chanel bags. So I kinda gave up. Today I was in a really high-end consignment store in La Jolla, and this bag was at the bottom of the case. The lady pulled it out for me. There is nothing on it that said Chanel (as was true with Joodlz's bags). But the tag on it said, "Custom Made Chanel Suede & Leather Handbag". How cool is that?


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> So, I have to share this story with you guys. About 6-8 (?) months ago Joodlz (the Coach bag girl) bought these 3 bags on Craig's list. I'm not sure if she posted them on THIS  Thread. When I saw them, I thought they were really old CHANEL. I had never seen any of them before, but I know enough about Vintage Chanel to have thought that was what they were. I told her I'd see if I could do any research on them. It's hard enough to find info on Serial # 1-4 bags, try finding info ANYWHERE on pre-Lagerfeld Chanel bags. So I kinda gave up. Today I was in a really high-end consignment store in La Jolla, and this bag was at the bottom of the case. The lady pulled it out for me. There is nothing on it that said Chanel (as was true with Joodlz's bags). But the tag on it said, "Custom Made Chanel Suede & Leather Handbag". How cool is that?




Wow! I remember those 3 bags, what a find!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> So, I have to share this story with you guys. About 6-8 (?) months ago Joodlz (the Coach bag girl) bought these 3 bags on Craig's list. I'm not sure if she posted them on THIS  Thread. When I saw them, I thought they were really old CHANEL. I had never seen any of them before, but I know enough about Vintage Chanel to have thought that was what they were. I told her I'd see if I could do any research on them. It's hard enough to find info on Serial # 1-4 bags, try finding info ANYWHERE on pre-Lagerfeld Chanel bags. So I kinda gave up. Today I was in a really high-end consignment store in La Jolla, and this bag was at the bottom of the case. The lady pulled it out for me. There is nothing on it that said Chanel (as was true with Joodlz's bags). But the tag on it said, "Custom Made Chanel Suede & Leather Handbag". How cool is that?


Gorgeous, how much does it cost?


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Gorgeous, how much does it cost?


It was $1200. More than I had in my pocket for a bag that, only I would know was Chanel...I just wanted pics. It was in fabulous condition for its age. And I actually didn't need to purchase it, for it to totally make my day.


----------



## chocolagirl

LisaK026 said:


> It was $1200. More than I had in my pocket for a bag that, only I would know was Chanel...I just wanted pics. It was in fabulous condition for its age. And I actually didn't need to purchase it, for it to totally make my day.


thanks for sharing!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> It was $1200. More than I had in my pocket for a bag that, only I would know was Chanel...I just wanted pics. It was in fabulous condition for its age. And I actually didn't need to purchase it, for it to totally make my day.


That's how I felt when I went to Nieman Marcus and saw Leiber handbags. I just wanted to see them and hold them for a moment.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> That's how I felt when I went to Nieman Marcus and saw Leiber handbags. I just wanted to see them and hold them for a moment.


Ha ha. I have a Judith Leiber Crystal leopard print bag. It was in the window of a consignment shop (ages ago) and  I fell in love and had to have the $1000+ bag. It sat in the window and eventually went down to $800 and I somehow ended up getting it for $500. I also have a gold metal one (way more practical) I got on eBay long ago.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Ha ha. I have a Judith Leiber Crystal leopard print bag. It was in the window of a consignment shop (ages ago) and  I fell in love and had to have the $1000+ bag. It sat in the window and eventually went down to $800 and I somehow ended up getting it for $500. I also have a gold metal one (way more practical) I got on eBay long ago.


Pics please....


----------



## jamamcg

My mum won a Alexander McQueen coat on ebay and it arrived today and I just find it hilarious that I have the matching bomber jacket


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> My mum won a Alexander McQueen coat on ebay and it arrived today and I just find it hilarious that I have the matching bomber jacket
> 
> View attachment 3211782
> 
> View attachment 3211783


That is so cool, twins! I'm lovin' the pattern.


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> My mum won a Alexander McQueen coat on ebay and it arrived today and I just find it hilarious that I have the matching bomber jacket
> 
> View attachment 3211782
> 
> View attachment 3211783



Such good taste runs in the family!


----------



## chocolagirl

Excited to have found this really pretty Moschino (first line) jacket for my mom! looks new and was only $5


----------



## chocolagirl

jamamcg said:


> Forgot to share the Balmain that I found.
> 
> View attachment 3209345


cool find! wish I could find something like this for my bf


----------



## Tomsmom

chocolagirl said:


> Excited to have found this really pretty Moschino (first line) jacket for my mom! looks new and was only $5



Beautiful!!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

This is the most I have ever spent on secondhand, but since I can return the trenchcoat if it doesn't fit right and I'm only paying around $280 for it, I wanted to get this before it was snatched up by someone else.

The RealReal had a markdown + 20% off this black Burberry trenchcoat, bringing the cost down below $300. I have never purchased anything from them, and only after I bought it, I read that some people had some bad experiences getting fakes from the site, but figured I had little to lose. Try to get it authenticated and return it if I got ripped off. 

Here's the pic: 






And here's the post: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/outerwear/coats/burberry-coat-905


----------



## sacko

jamamcg said:


> My mum won a Alexander McQueen coat on ebay and it arrived today and I just find it hilarious that I have the matching bomber jacket
> 
> View attachment 3211782
> 
> View attachment 3211783



Wow nice love the Bomber!!!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> My mum won a Alexander McQueen coat on ebay and it arrived today and I just find it hilarious that I have the matching bomber jacket
> 
> View attachment 3211782
> 
> View attachment 3211783




Good taste runs in the family!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Pics please....


Here you go.


----------



## Gerry

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> This is the most I have ever spent on secondhand, but since I can return the trenchcoat if it doesn't fit right and I'm only paying around $280 for it, I wanted to get this before it was snatched up by someone else.
> 
> The RealReal had a markdown + 20% off this black Burberry trenchcoat, bringing the cost down below $300. I have never purchased anything from them, and only after I bought it, I read that some people had some bad experiences getting fakes from the site, but figured I had little to lose. Try to get it authenticated and return it if I got ripped off.
> 
> Here's the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the post: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/outerwear/coats/burberry-coat-905


 


I think the Realreal is totally legit. I have sent all my most expensive genuine items to them and they have sold. I believe that they may accidentally make a mistake with a good fake sent to them but I have had nothing but good experiences with them both buying and selling.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Gerry said:


> I think the Realreal is totally legit. I have sent all my most expensive genuine items to them and they have sold. I believe that they may accidentally make a mistake with a good fake sent to them but I have had nothing but good experiences with them both buying and selling.



Thank goodness. 

I see some little flecks of things on the coat, but I'm not sure if it's artifacts of the picture, or stains or what. But it's hard to argue with the price for this coat, when I've seen older coats in okay condition going for $500 around me at consignment shops. 

I just really hope it fits! 

This reminds me, I need to take pictures of my Goodwill Theory black suit! Basically for $35, I got a jacket and pants in excellent condition that fit me perfectly!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Here you go.


Oh so beautiful.... I've only found wallets and belts; I would love a purse.


----------



## Raven3766

Want to share....I found a Valentino belt for $3 and a Kate Spade for $1.20....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/20151213_194306_001_zpsnvic3z1r.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/20151213_192657_zpsyzbtnhua.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mharri20

Raven3766 said:


> Want to share....I found a Valentino belt for $3 and a Kate Spade for $1.20....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...-12/20151213_194306_001_zpsnvic3z1r.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-12/20151213_192657_zpsyzbtnhua.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Wow...this belt is amazing! So unique


----------



## mharri20

I've found a few cute things recently at goodwill! Today I got 2 pairs of shoes for my mom, $8 each. She loves her coach shoes and always looks out for Sperry's. They were practically new. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Earlier this week I managed to find a silk Joie top (sending off to a friend) for $4.99. 



I also got a vintage Saint Laurent jacket for $2.50! Not quite sure how I will wear it yet...I passed on it a couple times, but when it went to half off, I decided to get it. It fits amazingly and is in great condition!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Want to share....I found a Valentino belt for $3 and a Kate Spade for $1.20....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...-12/20151213_194306_001_zpsnvic3z1r.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-12/20151213_192657_zpsyzbtnhua.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Gorgeous!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You passed up the Saint Laurent for $5???? 



mharri20 said:


> I've found a few cute things recently at goodwill! Today I got 2 pairs of shoes for my mom, $8 each. She loves her coach shoes and always looks out for Sperry's. They were practically new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213550
> 
> View attachment 3213552
> 
> 
> Earlier this week I managed to find a silk Joie top (sending off to a friend) for $4.99.
> View attachment 3213553
> 
> 
> I also got a vintage Saint Laurent jacket for $2.50! Not quite sure how I will wear it yet...I passed on it a couple times, but when it went to half off, I decided to get it. It fits amazingly and is in great condition!
> View attachment 3213554
> 
> View attachment 3213555


----------



## mharri20

shoppinggalnyc said:


> You passed up the Saint Laurent for $5????




Lol I know I known!! I just didn't know how to wear it...and I guess no one else did either lol!


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> Wow...this belt is amazing! So unique


Thank you Mharri.


chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thx Chow!


mharri20 said:


> Lol I know I known!! I just didn't know how to wear it...and I guess no one else did either lol!


With a pair of jeans, maybe? My school colors are red and black, I know it would be hard to wear a red jacket. With that border of black, you can do it!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

mharri20 said:


> Lol I know I known!! I just didn't know how to wear it...and I guess no one else did either lol!



I'd definitely pair that with black skinnies and patent flats or pumps! Totally love that color on the blazer too  

And I'm loving that Kate Spade bag. Great finds!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

For that price you figure it out LOL! Try shredded black jeans and a T...and some Loubs 



mharri20 said:


> Lol I know I known!! I just didn't know how to wear it...and I guess no one else did either lol!


----------



## jamamcg

mharri20 said:


> I've found a few cute things recently at goodwill! Today I got 2 pairs of shoes for my mom, $8 each. She loves her coach shoes and always looks out for Sperry's. They were practically new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213550
> 
> View attachment 3213552
> 
> 
> Earlier this week I managed to find a silk Joie top (sending off to a friend) for $4.99.
> View attachment 3213553
> 
> 
> I also got a vintage Saint Laurent jacket for $2.50! Not quite sure how I will wear it yet...I passed on it a couple times, but when it went to half off, I decided to get it. It fits amazingly and is in great condition!
> View attachment 3213554
> 
> View attachment 3213555




I would of snapped that up for $5 too. Would look great with a all black outfit Parisian chic. There is a Saint Laurent jacket in a junk shop that I go to quite a lot, but not as nice as yours and will obviously cost a lot more


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Want to share....I found a Valentino belt for $3 and a Kate Spade for $1.20....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...-12/20151213_194306_001_zpsnvic3z1r.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2015-12/20151213_192657_zpsyzbtnhua.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


I love that belt buckle. So cool.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Want to share....I found a Valentino belt for $3 and a Kate Spade for $1.20....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/20151213_194306_001_zpsnvic3z1r.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-12/20151213_192657_zpsyzbtnhua.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Love them both!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I love that belt buckle. So cool.





Tomsmom said:


> Love them both!



Thanks a lot


----------



## lshpak

My first contribution to this forum. You guys really inspired me and over 2 weeks I being going to my local goodwill. So here we go:



	

		
			
		

		
	
 3.50$.


----------



## jorton

lshpak said:


> My first contribution to this forum. You guys really inspired me and over 2 weeks I being going to my local goodwill. So here we go:
> View attachment 3214410
> View attachment 3214411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.50$.



Nice find! Such a cute bag. I actually saw this same exact bag in cream/ white at Nordstrom rack- and it was missing the strap- for $99! You got a steal. I wish my thrift stores were this good, instead they have no name forever21 looking bags for $10 &#128533;


----------



## chowlover2

lshpak said:


> My first contribution to this forum. You guys really inspired me and over 2 weeks I being going to my local goodwill. So here we go:
> View attachment 3214410
> View attachment 3214411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.50$.




Love it!


----------



## Raven3766

lshpak said:


> My first contribution to this forum. You guys really inspired me and over 2 weeks I being going to my local goodwill. So here we go:
> View attachment 3214410
> View attachment 3214411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.50$.


Nice!!!


----------



## mharri20

Thanks everyone! I'm going to try on some different outfits with the jacket and hope that something works!! I don't wear color very often, so this will be bold!



Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Mharri.
> 
> Thx Chow!
> 
> With a pair of jeans, maybe? My school colors are red and black, I know it would be hard to wear a red jacket. With that border of black, you can do it!





WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> I'd definitely pair that with black skinnies and patent flats or pumps! Totally love that color on the blazer too
> 
> And I'm loving that Kate Spade bag. Great finds!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> For that price you figure it out LOL! Try shredded black jeans and a T...and some Loubs





jamamcg said:


> I would of snapped that up for $5 too. Would look great with a all black outfit Parisian chic. There is a Saint Laurent jacket in a junk shop that I go to quite a lot, but not as nice as yours and will obviously cost a lot more


----------



## mharri20

lshpak said:


> My first contribution to this forum. You guys really inspired me and over 2 weeks I being going to my local goodwill. So here we go:
> View attachment 3214410
> View attachment 3214411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.50$.



Wow, I can't believe you got that bag for $3.50! Major score!


----------



## Cc1213

lshpak said:


> My first contribution to this forum. You guys really inspired me and over 2 weeks I being going to my local goodwill. So here we go:
> View attachment 3214410
> View attachment 3214411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.50$.




Woohoo! Tremendous first find . Welcome to the world of thrift!


----------



## LisaK026

Tylie Malibu suede bag. Cost around $400. $9.99 at GW!!


----------



## chocolagirl

LisaK026 said:


> Tylie Malibu suede bag. Cost around $400. $9.99 at GW!!


love the handle details!! and love suede


----------



## LisaK026

Had to share this. It is from October. A couple years ago I found one of these at a yard sale. Paid $1 for it. Looked it up on eBay and one had sold for over $700. Then this:


----------



## drifter

Loving everyone's thrift finds!  I've been finding some mid-90s Chanel but none in my size.  It was still really exciting to find all of it, though!  I found the black short blouse and obsessively tried to identify it as the tag was a bit faded.  It was from the spring 1996 collection.  The silver Chanel heels are very pretty but too small for me.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Had to share this. It is from October. A couple years ago I found one of these at a yard sale. Paid $1 for it. Looked it up on eBay and one had sold for over $700. Then this:


I remember when you found this! Such a gorgeous find!


----------



## Raven3766

drifter said:


> Loving everyone's thrift finds!  I've been finding some mid-90s Chanel but none in my size.  It was still really exciting to find all of it, though!  I found the black short blouse and obsessively tried to identify it as the tag was a bit faded.  It was from the spring 1996 collection.  The silver Chanel heels are very pretty but too small for me.


When it is not in my size, either gifted or off to the bay; love the jacket. Shoes would have been perfect for the season.


----------



## mharri20

LisaK026 said:


> Had to share this. It is from October. A couple years ago I found one of these at a yard sale. Paid $1 for it. Looked it up on eBay and one had sold for over $700. Then this:



You definitely hit the jackpot with that find!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Had to share this. It is from October. A couple years ago I found one of these at a yard sale. Paid $1 for it. Looked it up on eBay and one had sold for over $700. Then this:



Wow, I remember your first find!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cole Haan bag with lock and keys!  Bag is immaculate


----------



## SakuraSakura

Oh gosh guys. I did very well today. I'll share everything when I have the time.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found this cool handmade leather clutch. I honestly couldn't pass it up. The details are sharp and clear. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





A Coach wristlet.


----------



## chocolagirl

Tomsmom said:


> Cole Haan bag with lock and keys!  Bag is immaculate


nice find! looks newww


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Lladro angel for $12....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151216_060148_zpsu8r1qk7w.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chocolagirl

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Lladro angel for $12....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151216_060148_zpsu8r1qk7w.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


so cute! I want one


----------



## jamamcg

Again it's not second hand, but it is filled with second hand eye candy. I won a auction catalogue on Instagram and it arrived yesterday filled with vintage couture 

I love the details on this Balmain dress from 1955

Very festive


----------



## Siso

A couple recent finds 

Ferragamo veras in patent $2.50
Dolce And Gabanna velvet sandals $5.00
Miu miu platform heels $5.00
Escada belt $2.00



Cacharel wool dress $3.50



Miu miu silk dress $3.00




Cashmere scarves. $2.00 & 35 cents


All saints top/dress $1.25



Sculptor david hayes for neiman marcus 25 cents



I also found a parada nylon purse with leather trim. After reading a couple of discussions on washing bags on tpf, i was emboldened to try and tackle it myself. I have washed coach before with no issues. Word to the wise: don't attempt cleaning a prada at home. The leather has released dye and stained the nylon. Oh well you live, you learn.


----------



## chocolagirl

Siso said:


> A couple recent finds
> 
> Ferragamo veras in patent $2.50
> Dolce And Gabanna velvet sandals $5.00
> Miu miu platform heels $5.00
> Escada belt $2.00
> View attachment 3217328
> 
> 
> Cacharel wool dress $3.50
> View attachment 3217323
> 
> 
> Miu miu silk dress $3.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217329
> 
> Cashmere scarves. $2.00 & 35 cents
> View attachment 3217326
> 
> All saints top/dress $1.25
> View attachment 3217334
> 
> 
> Sculptor david hayes for neiman marcus 25 cents
> View attachment 3217336
> 
> 
> I also found a parada nylon purse with leather trim. After reading a couple of discussions on washing bags on tpf, i was emboldened to try and tackle it myself. I have washed coach before with no issues. Word to the wise: don't attempt cleaning a prada at home. The leather has released dye and stained the nylon. Oh well you live, you learn.


love the miu miu dress!!! and so cheap


----------



## Tomsmom

Siso said:


> A couple recent finds
> 
> Ferragamo veras in patent $2.50
> Dolce And Gabanna velvet sandals $5.00
> Miu miu platform heels $5.00
> Escada belt $2.00
> View attachment 3217328
> 
> 
> Cacharel wool dress $3.50
> View attachment 3217323
> 
> 
> Miu miu silk dress $3.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217329
> 
> Cashmere scarves. $2.00 & 35 cents
> View attachment 3217326
> 
> All saints top/dress $1.25
> View attachment 3217334
> 
> 
> Sculptor david hayes for neiman marcus 25 cents
> View attachment 3217336
> 
> 
> I also found a parada nylon purse with leather trim. After reading a couple of discussions on washing bags on tpf, i was emboldened to try and tackle it myself. I have washed coach before with no issues. Word to the wise: don't attempt cleaning a prada at home. The leather has released dye and stained the nylon. Oh well you live, you learn.



Congrats on all the shoes!  Love the miu miu dress!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love it!



lshpak said:


> My first contribution to this forum. You guys really inspired me and over 2 weeks I being going to my local goodwill. So here we go:
> View attachment 3214410
> View attachment 3214411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.50$.





LisaK026 said:


> Tylie Malibu suede bag. Cost around $400. $9.99 at GW!!



AMAZING!!!



LisaK026 said:


> Had to share this. It is from October. A couple years ago I found one of these at a yard sale. Paid $1 for it. Looked it up on eBay and one had sold for over $700. Then this:



So jealous of all the Chanel! 



drifter said:


> Loving everyone's thrift finds!  I've been finding some mid-90s Chanel but none in my size.  It was still really exciting to find all of it, though!  I found the black short blouse and obsessively tried to identify it as the tag was a bit faded.  It was from the spring 1996 collection.  The silver Chanel heels are very pretty but too small for me.



OMG - for a second I thought you found that dress LOL.



jamamcg said:


> Again it's not second hand, but it is filled with second hand eye candy. I won a auction catalogue on Instagram and it arrived yesterday filled with vintage couture
> 
> I love the details on this Balmain dress from 1955
> 
> Very festive
> View attachment 3217132



These finds are sooo good! 



Siso said:


> A couple recent finds
> 
> Ferragamo veras in patent $2.50
> Dolce And Gabanna velvet sandals $5.00
> Miu miu platform heels $5.00
> Escada belt $2.00
> View attachment 3217328
> 
> 
> Cacharel wool dress $3.50
> View attachment 3217323
> 
> 
> Miu miu silk dress $3.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217329
> 
> Cashmere scarves. $2.00 & 35 cents
> View attachment 3217326
> 
> All saints top/dress $1.25
> View attachment 3217334
> 
> 
> Sculptor david hayes for neiman marcus 25 cents
> View attachment 3217336
> 
> 
> I also found a parada nylon purse with leather trim. After reading a couple of discussions on washing bags on tpf, i was emboldened to try and tackle it myself. I have washed coach before with no issues. Word to the wise: don't attempt cleaning a prada at home. The leather has released dye and stained the nylon. Oh well you live, you learn.


----------



## jamamcg

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of all the Chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - for a second I thought you found that dress LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These finds are sooo good!




Oh I so wish I found that dress unfortunately it sold for £3200


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Again it's not second hand, but it is filled with second hand eye candy. I won a auction catalogue on Instagram and it arrived yesterday filled with vintage couture
> 
> I love the details on this Balmain dress from 1955
> 
> Very festive
> View attachment 3217132




Gorgeous! That is stunning!


----------



## KBecks

LisaK026 said:


> Had to share this. It is from October. A couple years ago I found one of these at a yard sale. Paid $1 for it. Looked it up on eBay and one had sold for over $700. Then this:


Wow, I love your ornament!  I have been scoping SS ornaments on Ebay as a little hobby and I love it!!


----------



## sourapril

Free people coat with Peter Pan collar. $5


----------



## chambersb

sourapril said:


> Free people coat with Peter Pan collar. $5




Wow!  Love it!!


----------



## heymom

sourapril said:


> Free people coat with Peter Pan collar. $5


Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I have not thrifted in ages. I've also been really busy with sample sales where I am more likely to find better designer deals. I think I'm going to wait till after the holidays when people start cleaning their closets and dumping the gifts they got that they didn't like. Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have not thrifted in ages. I've also been really busy with sample sales where I am more likely to find better designer deals. I think I'm going to wait till after the holidays when people start cleaning their closets and dumping the gifts they got that they didn't like. Anyone else feel that way?




Yes! I've had maybe two days of pure thrifting in the past couple months...the stores seem a bit dry around me. But I can't wait to start the hunt again after the holidays!


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I have not thrifted in ages. I've also been really busy with sample sales where I am more likely to find better designer deals. I think I'm going to wait till after the holidays when people start cleaning their closets and dumping the gifts they got that they didn't like. Anyone else feel that way?


I still go, a matter of fact I found 9 Waterford stems for $17. Today I decided to stop and wait until after Christmas. People start donating more for tax purposes, so I will stop and wait.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Off from work today, so I went to a GW retail store. Found it at the same GW I found that Chanel bag a earlier in the year. Happy Holidays to everyone!!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Off from work today, so I went to a GW retail store. Found it at the same GW I found that Chanel bag a earlier in the year. Happy Holidays to everyone!!


2good! Okay, never give up; never stop! I am donating tomorrow, a little look  around won't hurt.


----------



## Raven3766

PFF's I must share: 
Today, I start my Happy Hour Gift Giveaway . I have 3 sisters and 3 nieces waiting with their cellphones.
At 6 pm. I will immediately start sending pics of jewelry, shoes, and handbags. Whoever text back with a "me" , I will place the object in their gift bag. 2 days of fun; one hour today and one hour tomorrow. They will receive their bags on Christmas day.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven, you are the best auntie.


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> Off from work today, so I went to a GW retail store. Found it at the same GW I found that Chanel bag a earlier in the year. Happy Holidays to everyone!!



Love it!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's I must share:
> Today, I start my Happy Hour Gift Giveaway . I have 3 sisters and 3 nieces waiting with their cellphones.
> At 6 pm. I will immediately start sending pics of jewelry, shoes, and handbags. Whoever text back with a "me" , I will place the object in their gift bag. 2 days of fun; one hour today and one hour tomorrow. They will receive their bags on Christmas day.



You're awesome Raven


----------



## thriftyandlux

Siso said:


> A couple recent finds
> 
> Ferragamo veras in patent $2.50
> Dolce And Gabanna velvet sandals $5.00
> Miu miu platform heels $5.00
> Escada belt $2.00
> View attachment 3217328
> 
> 
> Cacharel wool dress $3.50
> View attachment 3217323
> 
> 
> Miu miu silk dress $3.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217329
> 
> Cashmere scarves. $2.00 & 35 cents
> View attachment 3217326
> 
> All saints top/dress $1.25
> View attachment 3217334
> 
> 
> Sculptor david hayes for neiman marcus 25 cents
> View attachment 3217336
> 
> 
> I also found a parada nylon purse with leather trim. After reading a couple of discussions on washing bags on tpf, i was emboldened to try and tackle it myself. I have washed coach before with no issues. Word to the wise: don't attempt cleaning a prada at home. The leather has released dye and stained the nylon. Oh well you live, you learn.



Amazing haul! I'm hoping to thrift me some Varas one day soon!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Off from work today, so I went to a GW retail store. Found it at the same GW I found that Chanel bag a earlier in the year. Happy Holidays to everyone!!



Holy! That store definitely has some generous donors  and it looks like it's in perfect condition too!


----------



## thriftyandlux

From my most recent haul 

1. Y-3 'Kazuhiri' sneakers from S/S 2010 collection $14 @ Plato's
2. Just Cavalli leather boots for my Mom $7 incl. 30% off @ VV
3. Vintage Fendi crossbody (gonna attempt a rehab on this poor thing) $9 incl. 30% off @ VV
4. Theory 'Orencia' silk blouse $6.95 @ GW


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Raven, you are the best auntie.





Tomsmom said:


> You're awesome Raven



Thanks ladies, it's fun. They started texting an hour early; very competitive and funny. The ages range from 56 to 16 years of age. It's going to be interesting to see who will want what. Anyway, thanks ladies.


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> Off from work today, so I went to a GW retail store. Found it at the same GW I found that Chanel bag a earlier in the year. Happy Holidays to everyone!!


Amazing bag, great price


Raven3766 said:


> PFF's I must share:
> Today, I start my Happy Hour Gift Giveaway . I have 3 sisters and 3 nieces waiting with their cellphones.
> At 6 pm. I will immediately start sending pics of jewelry, shoes, and handbags. Whoever text back with a "me" , I will place the object in their gift bag. 2 days of fun; one hour today and one hour tomorrow. They will receive their bags on Christmas day.


I have to admit I want to be one of your nieces or sisters lol. I wonder what kind of stuff they are getting? 
*
Looking forward to everybody's top 5 of the year with photos please . Can not believe another year has gone by. *


----------



## Adaniels729

You ladies are amazing!  I was really impressed with myself for finding an almost new Chloe Marcie at 25 % of the retail price.  But now that I've seen all of these beautiful items for $10 or less... WOW!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Amazing bag, great price
> 
> I have to admit I want to be one of your nieces or sisters lol. I wonder what kind of stuff they are getting?
> *
> Looking forward to everybody's top 5 of the year with photos please . Can not believe another year has gone by. *


I never participate in the top 5 because I always forget what I found and I never keep pictures, but I do enjoy reading what others have found.


----------



## Bambieee

Great finds everyone! I used to thrift shop heavily about seven years ago but I stopped because thrift stores in NYC overcharge for every darn thing these days. Its ridiculous.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

serenaa.lu said:


> From my most recent haul
> 
> 1. Y-3 'Kazuhiri' sneakers from S/S 2010 collection $14 @ Plato's
> 2. Just Cavalli leather boots for my Mom $7 incl. 30% off @ VV
> 3. Vintage Fendi crossbody (gonna attempt a rehab on this poor thing) $9 incl. 30% off @ VV
> 4. Theory 'Orencia' silk blouse $6.95 @ GW



Loving the Y-3's!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Amazing bag, great price
> 
> I have to admit I want to be one of your nieces or sisters lol. I wonder what kind of stuff they are getting?
> *
> Looking forward to everybody's top 5 of the year with photos please . Can not believe another year has gone by. *


Two Manolos, 3 Tory Burch shoes, Coach riding boots, Coach handbags, 3 Gucci handbags, Ostrich Dooney and 3 other Dooney's, a sterling silver jewelry set, 4 Waterford goblets and a few other things. They were on it last night and it was hilarious. I had one sister that just continued saying yes and it was blocking everything. I asked her to wait on a pic, she said she just didn't want to lose. We have one hour tonight...


----------



## Raven3766

PFF's,  I want to thank you for sharing all of your wonderful finds with me. I know it is not the New Year yet, but I remembered why I started sharing on this thread and it touched my heart. Some of us have moved on, but many of us remain. Not only do we share finds, we share our joys, pain and comfort each through some of life's situations. I haven't personally met any of you, but the idea that I can come to this place, see your beautiful finds and get a word of encouragement....priceless! I will tell anyone that I have friends all over the world. Sometimes I wonder while thrifting, if one of you is somewhere in the store shopping with me?


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's,  I want to thank you for sharing all of your wonderful finds with me. I know it is not the New Year yet, but I remembered why I started sharing on this thread and it touched my heart. Some of us have moved on, but many of us remain. Not only do we share finds, we share our joys, pain and comfort each through some of life's situations. I haven't personally met any of you, but the idea that I can come to this place, see your beautiful finds and get a word of encouragement....priceless! I will tell anyone that I have friends all over the world. Sometimes I wonder while thrifting, if one of you is somewhere in the store shopping with me?



I second that Raven, what a lovely sentiment!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to one and all!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's,  I want to thank you for sharing all of your wonderful finds with me. I know it is not the New Year yet, but I remembered why I started sharing on this thread and it touched my heart. Some of us have moved on, but many of us remain. Not only do we share finds, we share our joys, pain and comfort each through some of life's situations. I haven't personally met any of you, but the idea that I can come to this place, see your beautiful finds and get a word of encouragement....priceless! I will tell anyone that I have friends all over the world. Sometimes I wonder while thrifting, if one of you is somewhere in the store shopping with me?



That is really sweet Raven. And I agree we have friends from all over the globe!  Imagine if we all lived closer and were able to shop/thrift together?  &#129303;  eeeek!  You all are the first people I think of when I find a "treasure"


----------



## divantraining1

So this was my favorite find today. A Fendi Verinis crossbody bag from 2006. $6.98 today was a good day [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## nerimanna

serenaa.lu said:


> From my most recent haul
> 
> 1. Y-3 'Kazuhiri' sneakers from S/S 2010 collection $14 @ Plato's
> 2. Just Cavalli leather boots for my Mom $7 incl. 30% off @ VV
> 3. Vintage Fendi crossbody (gonna attempt a rehab on this poor thing) $9 incl. 30% off @ VV
> 4. Theory 'Orencia' silk blouse $6.95 @ GW


the theory silk white top is my fave! so luxe and what a classic!


----------



## Tomsmom

divantraining1 said:


> View attachment 3221044
> View attachment 3221045
> View attachment 3221046
> 
> 
> So this was my favorite find today. A Fendi Verinis crossbody bag from 2006. $6.98 today was a good day [emoji106][emoji6]



So pretty!!


----------



## nerimanna

i haven't thrifted for a while but i'm glad i did today! found a few pieces from regular brands like asos, zara and 7FAM but this was my best find:

Chanel top 3 bucks and in new condition!!!

I'm amazed how fine and detailed the knit is (I have knit tops from regular brands like h&m and zara - which now feels like a rag compared how luxurious the knit is in this top)

style is sporty and preppy and the top is fluted and flares a little at the bottom.


----------



## Tomsmom

nerimanna said:


> i haven't thrifted for a while but i'm glad i did today! found a few pieces from regular brands like asos, zara and 7FAM but this was my best find:
> 
> Chanel top 3 bucks and in new condition!!!
> 
> I'm amazed how fine and detailed the knit is (I have knit tops from regular brands like h&m and zara - which now feels like a rag compared how luxurious the knit is in this top)
> 
> style is sporty and preppy and the top is fluted and flares a little at the bottom.




Gorgeous top!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's I must share:
> Today, I start my Happy Hour Gift Giveaway . I have 3 sisters and 3 nieces waiting with their cellphones.
> At 6 pm. I will immediately start sending pics of jewelry, shoes, and handbags. Whoever text back with a "me" , I will place the object in their gift bag. 2 days of fun; one hour today and one hour tomorrow. They will receive their bags on Christmas day.



This sounds fun. Next year, I'll give you my number!


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> i haven't thrifted for a while but i'm glad i did today! found a few pieces from regular brands like asos, zara and 7FAM but this was my best find:
> 
> Chanel top 3 bucks and in new condition!!!
> 
> I'm amazed how fine and detailed the knit is (I have knit tops from regular brands like h&m and zara - which now feels like a rag compared how luxurious the knit is in this top)
> 
> style is sporty and preppy and the top is fluted and flares a little at the bottom.




Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Tuuli35

nerimanna said:


> i haven't thrifted for a while but i'm glad i did today! found a few pieces from regular brands like asos, zara and 7FAM but this was my best find:
> 
> Chanel top 3 bucks and in new condition!!!
> 
> I'm amazed how fine and detailed the knit is (I have knit tops from regular brands like h&m and zara - which now feels like a rag compared how luxurious the knit is in this top)
> 
> style is sporty and preppy and the top is fluted and flares a little at the bottom.




This is very pretty!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's,  I want to thank you for sharing all of your wonderful finds with me. I know it is not the New Year yet, but I remembered why I started sharing on this thread and it touched my heart. Some of us have moved on, but many of us remain. Not only do we share finds, we share our joys, pain and comfort each through some of life's situations. I haven't personally met any of you, but the idea that I can come to this place, see your beautiful finds and get a word of encouragement....priceless! I will tell anyone that I have friends all over the world. Sometimes I wonder while thrifting, if one of you is somewhere in the store shopping with me?




Aww this is why I love my thrifting family [emoji4]. I have the same thoughts when in thrifting in the US could any of you be in the store too Hahahahaha.


----------



## Raven3766

divantraining1 said:


> View attachment 3221044
> View attachment 3221045
> View attachment 3221046
> 
> 
> So this was my favorite find today. A Fendi Verinis crossbody bag from 2006. $6.98 today was a good day [emoji106][emoji6]


This is pretty, I've never seen a Fendi like that!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Have done a little pre-starting a new job spree on TheRealReal.

Got my Burberry London trench. It's lovely on, a bit big in the arms, but I figure after the season, if I want, I can take the sleeves in a little bit. They don't bug me, and I like the extra room in them.

Got a Gucci black skirt for $14! http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee117/SuzanneBest/image_zpsi1kdy9g3.jpeg

And this awesome Tory Burch dress for around $50 (Used my signing up credit of $25 on it). Will be great for the office or brunch... I want to wear it with my leather jacket and black booties.  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/dresses/sleeveless/tory-burch-dress-967564


----------



## Raven3766

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Have done a little pre-starting a new job spree on TheRealReal.
> 
> Got my Burberry London trench. It's lovely on, a bit big in the arms, but I figure after the season, if I want, I can take the sleeves in a little bit. They don't bug me, and I like the extra room in them.
> 
> Got a Gucci black skirt for $14! http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee117/SuzanneBest/image_zpsi1kdy9g3.jpeg
> 
> And this awesome Tory Burch dress for around $50 (Used my signing up credit of $25 on it). Will be great for the office or brunch... I want to wear it with my leather jacket and black booties.  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/dresses/sleeveless/tory-burch-dress-967564


Love the trench, but in love with the Tory!!!!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Raven3766 said:


> Love the trench, but in love with the Tory!!!!




OMG I am too! It's stunning on as well, and I have a feeling it'll travel well and won't wrinkle in the suitcase.

It's my first Tory Burch too.


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> i haven't thrifted for a while but i'm glad i did today! found a few pieces from regular brands like asos, zara and 7FAM but this was my best find:
> 
> Chanel top 3 bucks and in new condition!!!
> 
> I'm amazed how fine and detailed the knit is (I have knit tops from regular brands like h&m and zara - which now feels like a rag compared how luxurious the knit is in this top)
> 
> style is sporty and preppy and the top is fluted and flares a little at the bottom.


Great Score!


divantraining1 said:


> View attachment 3221044
> View attachment 3221045
> View attachment 3221046
> 
> 
> So this was my favorite find today. A Fendi Verinis crossbody bag from 2006. $6.98 today was a good day [emoji106][emoji6]


Gorgeous color. Never seen a fendi like that


serenaa.lu said:


> From my most recent haul
> 
> 1. Y-3 'Kazuhiri' sneakers from S/S 2010 collection $14 @ Plato's
> 2. Just Cavalli leather boots for my Mom $7 incl. 30% off @ VV
> 3. Vintage Fendi crossbody (gonna attempt a rehab on this poor thing) $9 incl. 30% off @ VV
> 4. Theory 'Orencia' silk blouse $6.95 @ GW


That blouse looks amazing on you


LisaK026 said:


> Had to share this. It is from October. A couple years ago I found one of these at a yard sale. Paid $1 for it. Looked it up on eBay and one had sold for over $700. Then this:


I remember when you found this amazing score


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's,  I want to thank you for sharing all of your wonderful finds with me. I know it is not the New Year yet, but I remembered why I started sharing on this thread and it touched my heart. Some of us have moved on, but many of us remain. Not only do we share finds, we share our joys, pain and comfort each through some of life's situations. I haven't personally met any of you, but the idea that I can come to this place, see your beautiful finds and get a word of encouragement....priceless! I will tell anyone that I have friends all over the world. Sometimes I wonder while thrifting, if one of you is somewhere in the store shopping with me?


thank you Raven, we are always here to share the treasures and to help through tough times. 
Happy holidays to all my tPF friends


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

So, here's some of the designer pieces I found at GW over the past few months that I hadn't posted here yet.

Older Burberrys silk shirt, around $10. Not authenticated, but definitely silk and really nice. 







Salvatore Ferragamo collarless silk shirt: there's a button missing. About $5.






Theory black blazer and pants. They both work together perfectly. The pants were around $4.50, the jacket $7. $20 for alterations and dry-cleaning, and I have a Theory suit for less than $35! Both pieces are in great condition.


----------



## ladyash

I've been away from thrifting for a very long time due to work/studying and not having much free time this past year. I'm home for the holidays and did some thrifting. I have to say I'm rather impressed the the thrift game has been stepped up here plus the prices are incredibly low compared to the usual Toronto thrift prices when I find something designer. I'll have to post photos of what I picked up after I do more thrifting tomorrow.


----------



## hitt

divantraining1 said:


> View attachment 3221044
> View attachment 3221045
> View attachment 3221046
> 
> 
> So this was my favorite find today. A Fendi Verinis crossbody bag from 2006. $6.98 today was a good day [emoji106][emoji6]


My jaw just dropped. What a beautiful find! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's,  I want to thank you for sharing all of your wonderful finds with me. I know it is not the New Year yet, but I remembered why I started sharing on this thread and it touched my heart. Some of us have moved on, but many of us remain. Not only do we share finds, we share our joys, pain and comfort each through some of life's situations. I haven't personally met any of you, but the idea that I can come to this place, see your beautiful finds and get a word of encouragement....priceless! I will tell anyone that I have friends all over the world. Sometimes I wonder while thrifting, if one of you is somewhere in the store shopping with me?




Thank you for saying this, Raven. I actually happened upon this thread during a really dark period in my life, and it kept my spirits up and gave me some much needed relief. Everyone on this thread is so kind. Happy early New Years everyone!


----------



## Cc1213

Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:

1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.



2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)



3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time





4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings 



5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.



I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770




You look gorgeous! Great finds too!


----------



## rainneday

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770



You look beautiful! Congrats on your marriage and all of your amazing finds!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770


I love your top five, but you look soooo pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Such a beautiful bride. So regal!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770



OMG Congratulations! You look beautiful!


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770




Huge congratulations on getting married.  And great top 5.


----------



## jamamcg

Got this cool print silk shirt for Christmas. It's previous owner had it altered to fit, so spent Christmas Day unpicking the alterations to get it back to its original shape. 







I wish it was from the 50's but from the vintage fashion guild I believe it is 80's


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Got this cool print silk shirt for Christmas. It's previous owner had it altered to fit, so spent Christmas Day unpicking the alterations to get it back to its original shape.
> View attachment 3222925
> 
> View attachment 3222928
> 
> View attachment 3222929
> 
> 
> I wish it was from the 50's but from the vintage fashion guild I believe it is 80's




So cool, love Schiaparelli!


----------



## mharri20

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770




I love all of your finds, but that dress takes the cake! Congrats on getting married!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770



Lovely finds but that wedding dress is stunning!!  Congratulations !!!


----------



## divantraining1

You look stunning [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji106]&#127997;beautiful bride Cc1213


----------



## divantraining1

Great deals out there today..... 


KATE SPADE FELT/WOOL BOW TOTE $7.00
KATE SPADE IPAD COVER.... $1.99
Enjoy your weekend guys! [emoji106]&#127997;[emoji182][emoji151][emoji168][emoji152][emoji164][emoji163][emoji183]


----------



## heymom

Congratulations! You look absolutely stunning. Your dress is beautiful &#10084;&#65039;



Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

All great finds but your wedding dress is spectacular! Congrats!



Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770




OMG - love it!



jamamcg said:


> Got this cool print silk shirt for Christmas. It's previous owner had it altered to fit, so spent Christmas Day unpicking the alterations to get it back to its original shape.
> View attachment 3222925
> 
> View attachment 3222928
> 
> View attachment 3222929
> 
> 
> I wish it was from the 50's but from the vintage fashion guild I believe it is 80's



I have the dot version of that ipad cover - but I spent $25 at the Rack. Great deals!



divantraining1 said:


> Great deals out there today.....
> View attachment 3223204
> 
> KATE SPADE FELT/WOOL BOW TOTE $7.00
> KATE SPADE IPAD COVER.... $1.99
> Enjoy your weekend guys! [emoji106]&#127997;[emoji182][emoji151][emoji168][emoji152][emoji164][emoji163][emoji183]


----------



## gail13

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770



I'm loving your Versace belt but the dress is a stunner.  Congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770


I am loving your top 5 finds and you are a gorgeous bride! Congrats.


----------



## magdalinka

My top 5 finds are as follows:

1. Hermes Brins D'or silk cashmere GM shawl FREE (after I sold the second scarf that came in the lot) (eBay)
2. Hermes Kosmima silk cashmere GM $85 (eBay)
3. All the collective 14k gold I found this year including the pair of cuff links I found last week. Didn't cost me more then $15 total. (Thrift)
4. Tiffany 925 necklace crown of hearts with a pink ruby $2 (for my little daughter) (thrift)
5. Chanel medium flap with charms $400 (eBay)


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I took my thrifted $15 vintage Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress out for a spin last night


----------



## chowlover2

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I took my thrifted $15 vintage Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress out for a spin last night




You look great! I'd be spinning that fringe all night long!


----------



## Raven3766

divantraining1 said:


> Great deals out there today.....
> View attachment 3223204
> 
> KATE SPADE FELT/WOOL BOW TOTE $7.00
> KATE SPADE IPAD COVER.... $1.99
> Enjoy your weekend guys! [emoji106]&#127997;[emoji182][emoji151][emoji168][emoji152][emoji164][emoji163][emoji183]


Great deals!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> My top 5 finds are as follows:
> 
> 1. Hermes Brins D'or silk cashmere GM shawl FREE (after I sold the second scarf that came in the lot) (eBay)
> 2. Hermes Kosmima silk cashmere GM $85 (eBay)
> 3. All the collective 14k gold I found this year including the pair of cuff links I found last week. Didn't cost me more then $15 total. (Thrift)
> 4. Tiffany 925 necklace crown of hearts with a pink ruby $2 (for my little daughter) (thrift)
> 5. Chanel medium flap with charms $400 (eBay)
> View attachment 3225047
> 
> View attachment 3225050
> 
> View attachment 3225051
> 
> View attachment 3225055
> View attachment 3225057


Magda, I remember well. You found some beautiful items this year. I can't remember what I've found, it's been a big blur. I will pull some things and go for it!


----------



## sally.m

Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770



That dress is gorgeous, Congratulations!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks. The fringe is a lot of fun to play with. My brother's GF even took a video of me spinning in slow-mo that I shared on Insta 



chowlover2 said:


> You look great! I'd be spinning that fringe all night long!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> My top 5 finds are as follows:
> 
> 1. Hermes Brins D'or silk cashmere GM shawl FREE (after I sold the second scarf that came in the lot) (eBay)
> 2. Hermes Kosmima silk cashmere GM $85 (eBay)
> 3. All the collective 14k gold I found this year including the pair of cuff links I found last week. Didn't cost me more then $15 total. (Thrift)
> 4. Tiffany 925 necklace crown of hearts with a pink ruby $2 (for my little daughter) (thrift)
> 5. Chanel medium flap with charms $400 (eBay)
> View attachment 3225047
> 
> View attachment 3225050
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225051
> 
> View attachment 3225055
> View attachment 3225057


$400 for a Chanel bag WOW WOW WOW! I missed that when you posted. Congratulations.


----------



## LisaK026

Question for those of you who refurbish bags. I have a Chanel, I bought on eBay long ago. It came with the excess chain, that the previous owner had removed when she shortened it. There is no leather, it is like the one posted. My question is: Where would I go to have it put back on? Jeweler?  Shoe/bag repair? Any ideas?


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> Question for those of you who refurbish bags. I have a Chanel, I bought on eBay long ago. It came with the excess chain, that the previous owner had removed when she shortened it. There is no leather, it is like the one posted. My question is: Where would I go to have it put back on? Jeweler?  Shoe/bag repair? Any ideas?



Are you sure it was supposed to have leather? I have several that are chain only that look like your chain. I would check with Chanel first to see what they say.& if it was supposed to have leather if they can do it. 


I'm back from NYC everyone! I have got soo many bargains to post!


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> Are you sure it was supposed to have leather? I have several that are chain only that look like your chain. I would check with Chanel first to see what they say.& if it was supposed to have leather if they can do it.
> 
> 
> I'm back from NYC everyone! I have got soo many bargains to post!


No it's not supposed to have leather. I just meant it was a chain that did not have it, so making it longer won't mean doing anything with leather, it is just a gold link chain, like the picture.


----------



## vesperholly

So you want the extra chain to be put back on the bag? I would try a shoe repair place first.


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> No it's not supposed to have leather. I just meant it was a chain that did not have it, so making it longer won't mean doing anything with leather, it is just a gold link chain, like the picture.




Oops I misunderstood. Yes, just a shoe/ handbag repair place can put it back on.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Found an amazing LBD by gucci in unused condition for $4!! It's so pretty and modern.


----------



## chocolagirl

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Found an amazing LBD by gucci in unused condition for $4!! It's so pretty and modern.


pics please!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Can't wait to see what you got! Sorry I missed you 



LuxeDeb said:


> Are you sure it was supposed to have leather? I have several that are chain only that look like your chain. I would check with Chanel first to see what they say.& if it was supposed to have leather if they can do it.
> 
> 
> I'm back from NYC everyone! I have got soo many bargains to post!


----------



## LuxeDeb

chocolagirl said:


> I found another Emilio Pucci top hidden in the racks for $7! in mint condition




Love the Pucci! What a fabulous find!!




Raven3766 said:


> I want to share my Mary Frances handbags. I paid under $8 for each; couldn't believe they were all sitting together.




Nice! You have got a Mary Frances collection going!



jamamcg said:


> Forgot to share the Balmain that I found.
> 
> View attachment 3209345




So cool! I'm just mad for crests!



jamamcg said:


> My mum won a Alexander McQueen coat on ebay and it arrived today and I just find it hilarious that I have the matching bomber jacket
> 
> View attachment 3211782
> 
> View attachment 3211783




Matching outfits.....I love it! Now we see where you got your great fashion sense!



chocolagirl said:


> Excited to have found this really pretty Moschino (first line) jacket for my mom! looks new and was only $5




Super cute!



WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> This is the most I have ever spent on secondhand, but since I can return the trenchcoat if it doesn't fit right and I'm only paying around $280 for it, I wanted to get this before it was snatched up by someone else.
> 
> The RealReal had a markdown + 20% off this black Burberry trenchcoat, bringing the cost down below $300. I have never purchased anything from them, and only after I bought it, I read that some people had some bad experiences getting fakes from the site, but figured I had little to lose. Try to get it authenticated and return it if I got ripped off.
> 
> Here's the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the post: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/outerwear/coats/burberry-coat-905




Great price!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Want to share....I found a Valentino belt for $3 and a Kate Spade for $1.20....




That belt is fantastic!



lshpak said:


> My first contribution to this forum. You guys really inspired me and over 2 weeks I being going to my local goodwill. So here we go:
> View attachment 3214410
> View attachment 3214411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.50$.







LisaK026 said:


> Tylie Malibu suede bag. Cost around $400. $9.99 at GW!!




Love the strap, so pretty!



drifter said:


> Loving everyone's thrift finds!  I've been finding some mid-90s Chanel but none in my size.  It was still really exciting to find all of it, though!  I found the black short blouse and obsessively tried to identify it as the tag was a bit faded.  It was from the spring 1996 collection.  The silver Chanel heels are very pretty but too small for me.




Awww too bad they weren't your size, but finding some gives you hope you will find more!



Tomsmom said:


> Cole Haan bag with lock and keys!  Bag is immaculate




Beautiful color!



SakuraSakura said:


> I found this cool handmade leather clutch. I honestly couldn't pass it up. The details are sharp and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216685
> 
> 
> 
> A Coach wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216686




Wow, the work that must have gone into handtooling that bag! Amazing!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a Lladro angel for $12....




So sweet!



Siso said:


> A couple recent finds
> 
> Ferragamo veras in patent $2.50
> Dolce And Gabanna velvet sandals $5.00
> Miu miu platform heels $5.00
> Escada belt $2.00
> View attachment 3217328
> 
> 
> Cacharel wool dress $3.50
> View attachment 3217323
> 
> 
> Miu miu silk dress $3.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217329
> 
> Cashmere scarves. $2.00 & 35 cents
> View attachment 3217326
> 
> All saints top/dress $1.25
> View attachment 3217334
> 
> 
> Sculptor david hayes for neiman marcus 25 cents
> View attachment 3217336
> 
> 
> I also found a parada nylon purse with leather trim. After reading a couple of discussions on washing bags on tpf, i was emboldened to try and tackle it myself. I have washed coach before with no issues. Word to the wise: don't attempt cleaning a prada at home. The leather has released dye and stained the nylon. Oh well you live, you learn.




Great finds! Love the dresses and the Dolce & Gabbana sling backs are adorable. I had the same unfortunate results with a Prada bag years ago.


----------



## LuxeDeb

sourapril said:


> Free people coat with Peter Pan collar. $5




Soo cute!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Off from work today, so I went to a GW retail store. Found it at the same GW I found that Chanel bag a earlier in the year. Happy Holidays to everyone!!



Yowza, that is one beautiful vintage Gucci!



serenaa.lu said:


> From my most recent haul
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Y-3 'Kazuhiri' sneakers from S/S 2010 collection $14 @ Plato's
> 
> 2. Just Cavalli leather boots for my Mom $7 incl. 30% off @ VV
> 
> 3. Vintage Fendi crossbody (gonna attempt a rehab on this poor thing) $9 incl. 30% off @ VV
> 
> 4. Theory 'Orencia' silk blouse $6.95 @ GW




Nice finds!



Raven3766 said:


> PFF's I must share:
> Today, I start my Happy Hour Gift Giveaway . I have 3 sisters and 3 nieces waiting with their cellphones.
> At 6 pm. I will immediately start sending pics of jewelry, shoes, and handbags. Whoever text back with a "me" , I will place the object in their gift bag. 2 days of fun; one hour today and one hour tomorrow. They will receive their bags on Christmas day.




That is the cutest idea! It sounds like such fun and such a neat way to gift!



divantraining1 said:


> View attachment 3221044
> View attachment 3221045
> View attachment 3221046
> 
> 
> So this was my favorite find today. A Fendi Verinis crossbody bag from 2006. $6.98 today was a good day [emoji106][emoji6]




OMG soo adorable!!



nerimanna said:


> i haven't thrifted for a while but i'm glad i did today! found a few pieces from regular brands like asos, zara and 7FAM but this was my best find:
> 
> Chanel top 3 bucks and in new condition!!!
> 
> I'm amazed how fine and detailed the knit is (I have knit tops from regular brands like h&m and zara - which now feels like a rag compared how luxurious the knit is in this top)
> 
> style is sporty and preppy and the top is fluted and flares a little at the bottom.




Woohoo! Such a steal for such a great piece!



WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> So, here's some of the designer pieces I found at GW over the past few months that I hadn't posted here yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Older Burberrys silk shirt, around $10. Not authenticated, but definitely silk and really nice.
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo collarless silk shirt: there's a button missing. About $5.
> 
> 
> Theory black blazer and pants. They both work together perfectly. The pants were around $4.50, the jacket $7. $20 for alterations and dry-cleaning, and I have a Theory suit for less than $35! Both pieces are in great condition.




Love it when we find classic designer pieces!



Cc1213 said:


> Hey friends! I wanted to share my top 5 finds. These are really memorable finds for me:
> 
> 1) Brand new Prada booties - these were at my favorite goodwill, just hanging out in open.
> View attachment 3222764
> 
> 
> 2) This gorgeous Escada blazer. This went to my best friend, who also thrifts and shares finds with me (luckily we are different sizes)
> View attachment 3222765
> 
> 
> 3) Versace belt - I wear this ALL the time
> View attachment 3222766
> 
> View attachment 3222767
> 
> 
> 4) Ferragamo wallet - this was $25 at a thrift store but I could not pass up. Also featured here are my fendi earrings
> View attachment 3222768
> 
> 
> 5) my Sergio Rossi lizard skin booties which I got for $3. I also wear these all the time.
> View attachment 3222769
> 
> 
> I also wanted to share some exciting news...I got married!! Of course, as a thrifty person, my wedding day outfit was no exception. I wore a thrifted pair of ballerina ferragamos, a dress from neimans which I got on super sale for $250, and second hand St John earrings for $95.
> View attachment 3222770




Soo pretty! Congrats!!



jamamcg said:


> Got this cool print silk shirt for Christmas. It's previous owner had it altered to fit, so spent Christmas Day unpicking the alterations to get it back to its original shape.
> View attachment 3222925
> 
> View attachment 3222928
> 
> View attachment 3222929
> 
> 
> I wish it was from the 50's but from the vintage fashion guild I believe it is 80's




Love Schiaparelli!



divantraining1 said:


> Great deals out there today.....
> View attachment 3223204
> 
> KATE SPADE FELT/WOOL BOW TOTE $7.00
> KATE SPADE IPAD COVER.... $1.99
> Enjoy your weekend guys! [emoji106]&#127997;[emoji182][emoji151][emoji168][emoji152][emoji164][emoji163][emoji183]





Fun finds!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I took my thrifted $15 vintage Tom and Linda Platt fringed dress out for a spin last night




Looking good! &#128578;



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Can't wait to see what you got! Sorry I missed you




It's a busy time of year, didn't want to pull you away from holiday stuff. We vacay in NYC about once a year. Perhaps we can do lunch (and shop!!!) next time I'm there?! [emoji6]


----------



## KrissieNO.5

chocolagirl said:


> pics please!



If I get a chance tomorrow I will post!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my finds from the big $2 sale before I went on vacation!

Narciso Rodriguez dress






It has a cut out design on the back




Theory linen dress





Tory Burch dress 





Milly dress. It has some stains, but I decided to take a chance that I could get them out because it's so flattering on.





Theory tank top





Rena Lange cashmere blazer


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my finds from the big $2 sale before I went on vacation!
> 
> Narcisco Rodriguez dress
> 
> View attachment 3227489
> 
> View attachment 3227490
> 
> 
> It has a cut out design on the back
> View attachment 3227491
> 
> 
> 
> Theory linen dress
> 
> View attachment 3227493
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch dress
> 
> View attachment 3227494
> 
> 
> 
> Milly dress. It has some stains, but I decided to take a chance that I could get them out because it's so flattering on.
> 
> View attachment 3227499
> 
> 
> 
> Theory tank top
> 
> View attachment 3227502
> 
> 
> 
> Rena Lange cashmere blazer
> 
> View attachment 3227503
> 
> View attachment 3227504


wow so cheap! love the narciso dress...
btw how are u trying to get the stains out? I have one that has armpit stains but for $3 I took a chance...
I did already try using gentle cleanser with a toothbrush directly on it but it did not work


----------



## LuxeDeb

chocolagirl said:


> wow so cheap! love the narciso dress...
> btw how are u trying to get the stains out? I have one that has armpit stains but for $3 I took a chance...
> I did already try using gentle cleanser with a toothbrush directly on it but it did not work



Thanks. I haven't tried to get the stain out yet. I was going to google suggestions & if nothing worked I figured I could bleach it or dye it!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my finds from the big $2 sale before I went on vacation!
> 
> Narciso Rodriguez dress
> 
> View attachment 3227489
> 
> View attachment 3227490
> 
> 
> It has a cut out design on the back
> View attachment 3227491
> 
> 
> 
> Theory linen dress
> 
> View attachment 3227493
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch dress
> 
> View attachment 3227494
> 
> 
> 
> Milly dress. It has some stains, but I decided to take a chance that I could get them out because it's so flattering on.
> 
> View attachment 3227499
> 
> 
> 
> Theory tank top
> 
> View attachment 3227502
> 
> 
> 
> Rena Lange cashmere blazer
> 
> View attachment 3227503
> 
> View attachment 3227504


Luxe you always find the prettiest items!


----------



## Raven3766

I had a totally good day! It was $2 day...
St. John...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151231_151753-1_zpsa207f1bz.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Carolina Herrara pant suit; I just took a pic of the jacket......
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151231_152024_zpsqsuonmmj.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Theory Rain jacket...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20151231_151535_zpsnqapgr7h.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Vintage Yves Saint Laurent velvet blazer, Made in France
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20151231_151401_zpsaaqcpsvu.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

continuing...
DVF short romper, missing the belt
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20151231_151248-1_zps1xnlmnan.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Gucci wallet
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20151231_145814_zpszi1eskhk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Fendi wallet
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20151231_145834_zpsgnjextan.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Rachel Roy crossbody
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20151231_145759_zps96nbbyq7.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
I also found Lily Pulizter corduroy pants, Segio Rossi snakeskin pumps and boots and Tods driving shoes and another pair of Tods.


----------



## jamamcg

It's after midnight here now. Happy new year to my thrifting family and may 2016 be filled with chanel and hermes bargains for you all. [emoji322]


----------



## heymom

jamamcg said:


> It's after midnight here now. Happy new year to my thrifting family and may 2016 be filled with chanel and hermes bargains for you all. [emoji322]



Happy New Year but only a little after 7pm for me&#127863;&#127881;


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> It's after midnight here now. Happy new year to my thrifting family and may 2016 be filled with chanel and hermes bargains for you all. [emoji322]


Happy New year Jama! It is 7:20pm here, but it's the new year where you are located! Have fun PFF!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Happy McQueen, and Chanel and Hermes and Golden Thrifty New Year to all of us!!


----------



## chowlover2

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> continuing...
> DVF short romper, missing the belt
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20151231_151248-1_zps1xnlmnan.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Gucci wallet
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20151231_145814_zpszi1eskhk.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Fendi wallet
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20151231_145834_zpsgnjextan.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Rachel Roy crossbody
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20151231_145759_zps96nbbyq7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> I also found Lily Pulizter corduroy pants, Segio Rossi snakeskin pumps and boots and Tods driving shoes and another pair of Tods.







Raven3766 said:


> I had a totally good day! It was $2 day...
> St. John...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20151231_151753-1_zpsa207f1bz.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Carolina Herrara pant suit; I just took a pic of the jacket......
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20151231_152024_zpsqsuonmmj.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Theory Rain jacket...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20151231_151535_zpsnqapgr7h.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Vintage Yves Saint Laurent velvet blazer, Made in France
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20151231_151401_zpsaaqcpsvu.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Oh my goodness, you had an excellent thrift day. That St John is such a nice length, and all of your shoe scores sound fantastic. Great haul!


----------



## Cc1213

I managed to do a little thrifting in Europe 

Found these babies at a vintage shop in Florence. They were about $207 American Dollars, but worth every penny to me. 




I am in Paris now and may try and do some more vintage shopping before I leave.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Oh my goodness, you had an excellent thrift day. That St John is such a nice length, and all of your shoe scores sound fantastic. Great haul!


Thanks CC, Happy New Year!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> I managed to do a little thrifting in Europe
> 
> Found these babies at a vintage shop in Florence. They were about $207 American Dollars, but worth every penny to me.
> 
> View attachment 3228244
> 
> 
> I am in Paris now and may try and do some more vintage shopping before I leave.


Nice, love them! Good luck in Paris.


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> I managed to do a little thrifting in Europe
> 
> Found these babies at a vintage shop in Florence. They were about $207 American Dollars, but worth every penny to me.
> 
> View attachment 3228244
> 
> 
> I am in Paris now and may try and do some more vintage shopping before I leave.




If you get a chance you should try and go to Didier Ludot in Paris even just to browse and see all his beautiful couture.


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my finds from the big $2 sale before I went on vacation!
> 
> Narciso Rodriguez dress
> 
> It has a cut out design on the back
> 
> Theory linen dress
> 
> Tory Burch dress
> 
> Milly dress. It has some stains, but I decided to take a chance that I could get them out because it's so flattering on.
> 
> Theory tank top
> 
> Rena Lange cashmere blazer
> 
> View attachment 3227503
> 
> View attachment 3227504


You have the best dresses hands down! 


Raven3766 said:


> I had a totally good day! It was $2 day...
> St. John...
> http://
> Carolina Herrara pant suit; I just took a pic of the jacket......
> http://
> Theory Rain jacket...
> http://
> Vintage Yves Saint Laurent velvet blazer, Made in France
> http://


Wow, great hauls Raven. Love the Theory trench.


----------



## magdalinka

Happy New Year to my thrifty tPFFs. 
Hope this year brings lots of treasures to all of us.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Happy New Year my lovely bargain hunters!!!!

Here are more of my $2 sale finds. I also got a Calypso cardigan & a fab Akris beaded jacket, but I couldn't get a good pic of it. And a Blumarine bustier and a Anna Molinari mini skirt I guess I forgot to take pics of. 



Faliero Sarti for Yigal Azrouel silk and sequin wrap/stole....mint condition. One of my fav finds!









Prada slides





Anne Demeulemeester silk skirt





Tibi strapless dress





Rebecca Taylor Dress





Vanessa Riley (London) jacket





Lagerfeld heavyweight silk and faux fur scarf. I hope it's unisex. I think it's crazy, but I really like it!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Happy New Year my lovely bargain hunters!!!!
> 
> Here are more of my $2 sale finds. I also got a Calypso cardigan & a fab Akris beaded jacket, but I couldn't get a good pic of it. And a Blumarine bustier and a Anna Molinari mini skirt I guess I forgot to take pics of.
> 
> 
> 
> Faliero Sarti for Yigal Azrouel silk and sequin wrap/stole....mint condition. One of my fav finds!
> 
> View attachment 3228716
> 
> View attachment 3228717
> 
> View attachment 3228718
> 
> 
> 
> Prada slides
> 
> View attachment 3228719
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Demeulemeester silk skirt
> 
> View attachment 3228720
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi strapless dress
> 
> View attachment 3228722
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Dress
> 
> View attachment 3228723
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Riley (London) jacket
> 
> View attachment 3228724
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld heavyweight silk and faux fur scarf. I hope it's unisex. I think it's crazy, but I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3228727
> 
> View attachment 3228728



Unbelievable!!  Great finds!!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Happy New Year my lovely bargain hunters!!!!
> 
> Here are more of my $2 sale finds. I also got a Calypso cardigan & a fab Akris beaded jacket, but I couldn't get a good pic of it. And a Blumarine bustier and a Anna Molinari mini skirt I guess I forgot to take pics of.
> 
> 
> 
> Faliero Sarti for Yigal Azrouel silk and sequin wrap/stole....mint condition. One of my fav finds!
> 
> View attachment 3228716
> 
> View attachment 3228717
> 
> View attachment 3228718
> 
> 
> 
> Prada slides
> 
> View attachment 3228719
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Demeulemeester silk skirt
> 
> View attachment 3228720
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi strapless dress
> 
> View attachment 3228722
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Dress
> 
> View attachment 3228723
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Riley (London) jacket
> 
> View attachment 3228724
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld heavyweight silk and faux fur scarf. I hope it's unisex. I think it's crazy, but I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3228727
> 
> View attachment 3228728


Nice finds Luxe, Lagerfeld seems to be making a come back. I totally love the scarf!


----------



## sourapril

Anyi Lu nude pumps.


----------



## glamourous1098

LuxeDeb said:


> Happy New Year my lovely bargain hunters!!!!
> 
> Here are more of my $2 sale finds. I also got a Calypso cardigan & a fab Akris beaded jacket, but I couldn't get a good pic of it. And a Blumarine bustier and a Anna Molinari mini skirt I guess I forgot to take pics of.
> 
> 
> 
> Faliero Sarti for Yigal Azrouel silk and sequin wrap/stole....mint condition. One of my fav finds!
> 
> View attachment 3228716
> 
> View attachment 3228717
> 
> View attachment 3228718
> 
> 
> 
> Prada slides
> 
> View attachment 3228719
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Demeulemeester silk skirt
> 
> View attachment 3228720
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi strapless dress
> 
> View attachment 3228722
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Dress
> 
> View attachment 3228723
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Riley (London) jacket
> 
> View attachment 3228724
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld heavyweight silk and faux fur scarf. I hope it's unisex. I think it's crazy, but I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3228727
> 
> View attachment 3228728



I saw this as I was watching the Project Runway season with Vanessa Riley!  Too funny.


----------



## magdalinka

Cutest baby Dior shoes look new $2
Ferragamo scarf ring $6
14k gold cuff links $3


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Happy New Year my lovely bargain hunters!!!!
> 
> Here are more of my $2 sale finds. I also got a Calypso cardigan & a fab Akris beaded jacket, but I couldn't get a good pic of it. And a Blumarine bustier and a Anna Molinari mini skirt I guess I forgot to take pics of.
> 
> 
> 
> Faliero Sarti for Yigal Azrouel silk and sequin wrap/stole....mint condition. One of my fav finds!
> 
> View attachment 3228716
> 
> View attachment 3228717
> 
> View attachment 3228718
> 
> 
> 
> Prada slides
> 
> View attachment 3228719
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Demeulemeester silk skirt
> 
> View attachment 3228720
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi strapless dress
> 
> View attachment 3228722
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Dress
> 
> View attachment 3228723
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Riley (London) jacket
> 
> View attachment 3228724
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld heavyweight silk and faux fur scarf. I hope it's unisex. I think it's crazy, but I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3228727
> 
> View attachment 3228728




That scarf is amazing - what a unique piece.


----------



## JOODLZ

Happy New Year to all my thrifty tPF friends...I've not forgotten any of you, just had an overwhelmingly, busy, busy year learning more about multi-tasking than I never knew possible! My biggest secondhand purchase of the year was my house...a 1969 3/2/2 my DH and I shared for 12 years...couldn't ever imagine living anywhere else, so I took the plunge. I'll be occupied with DIY's for a long, long time 

I've missed a lot of posts, but have caught up a little in the last few days. Raven: your Happy Hour gifting is an idea I'll borrow next year. Cc1213: congrats on your wedding and your awesome dress.  All of you continue to amaze me with your goodies!!!

The next few posts - leading up to my top 5 - are the highlights:
Starting with the best of the cheap from local rummage sales and GW Bargain Barn:
Christian Dior Monogram bag - $1.75
Halston Heritage - $1.00
Michael Kors wristlet $1.00
Marc Jacobs Natasha $1.00
Gucci Vintage $1.00 (the bag is toast, but it had a shopping knight charm!)


----------



## JOODLZ

Now for an assortment of bags I knew NOTHING about when I joined this forum...what a wealth of knowledge I've gotten over the last few years 
Michael Kors vintage studded satchel. GW $9.99
Mark Cross bucket GW $8.99
Longchamp Nubuc Hobo GW $9.99
Judith Leiber Mini Monogram $14.99


----------



## JOODLZ

And of course...there are the too-many-to-list Coach goodies...lots of purses (!) and accessories:
Coach sneakers GW $12.99
Coach watch GW $19.99
Coach peace sign key fob GW $3.99
Coach paper weight GW $5.99 
Coach Limited Edition Lizard framed clutch #125 of 200 - GW auction $27.96 shipped! MSRP $650 - YOWZA...I couldn't believe I won this one!


----------



## JOODLZ

Here are my TOP 5 (sort of)...drum roll, please!
3 vintage/antique Chanel bags - craigslist $150 for all 3 - Special thanks to LisaK026 for her fine detective work!
Jewelry: Sterling/14k hinged cuff SA $2.50, Sterling/amethyst rope SA $2.50 and 14k/amethyst earrings from a local church thrift $3.99
Louis Vuitton pochette craigslist $50.00
Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 - GW $99.99
Ghurka Bistro No. 94 - local church thrift $18

As 2016 gets going, I hope to spend a little more time with my dear friends here...see ya again soon!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Cutest baby Dior shoes look new $2
> Ferragamo scarf ring $6
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> View attachment 3228896


Cute shoes, would love a Ferragamo scarf pin, and 14kt gold! Go Magda!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Here are my TOP 5 (sort of)...drum roll, please!
> 3 vintage/antique Chanel bags - craigslist $150 for all 3 - Special thanks to LisaK026 for her fine detective work!
> Jewelry: Sterling/14k hinged cuff SA $2.50, Sterling/amethyst rope SA $2.50 and 14k/amethyst earrings from a local church thrift $3.99
> Louis Vuitton pochette craigslist $50.00
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 - GW $99.99
> Ghurka Bistro No. 94 - local church thrift $18
> 
> As 2016 gets going, I hope to spend a little more time with my dear friends here...see ya again soon!


Great 2015, but question...are those bracelets David Yurman?


----------



## Cc1213

JOODLZ said:


> Here are my TOP 5 (sort of)...drum roll, please!
> 3 vintage/antique Chanel bags - craigslist $150 for all 3 - Special thanks to LisaK026 for her fine detective work!
> Jewelry: Sterling/14k hinged cuff SA $2.50, Sterling/amethyst rope SA $2.50 and 14k/amethyst earrings from a local church thrift $3.99
> Louis Vuitton pochette craigslist $50.00
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 - GW $99.99
> Ghurka Bistro No. 94 - local church thrift $18
> 
> As 2016 gets going, I hope to spend a little more time with my dear friends here...see ya again soon!




Wow! I forgot about the Chanel bags. What wonderful finds. Love the family of vintage Chanel bags you have


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Great 2015, but question...are those bracelets David Yurman?



Don't I WISH...the one with the gold tips has a B in a double circle, made in Italy. Any ideas???

The other has metal tabs on the inside at each end where the stones are, stamped 925, nothing else.


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello after so long time! Happy New (thrifting) Year to you all! I have not posted for a long time as there have not been any wonderful finds but have been following the thread quietly. 

Yesterday was the first day of the year and I figured that it would be good day for thrift shopping as people have been donating a lot. It was also 50% off all clothing and I found few pretty pieces, including Diane von Furstenberg wrap dress for $10, in my size 

There was another find where I am doubting. Does any of you is by any chance familiar with Chanel scarves? I posted the authentication question to Chanel thread but they can't help me there. I don't mind using authentication service but wouldn't want to do it if it very obvious fake. The post is #8312. 
Thank you to anyone who could check.


----------



## jamamcg

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello after so long time! Happy New (thrifting) Year to you all! I have not posted for a long time as there have not been any wonderful finds but have been following the thread quietly.
> 
> Yesterday was the first day of the year and I figured that it would be good day for thrift shopping as people have been donating a lot. It was also 50% off all clothing and I found few pretty pieces, including Diane von Furstenberg wrap dress for $10, in my size
> 
> There was another find where I am doubting. Does any of you is by any chance familiar with Chanel scarves? I posted the authentication question to Chanel thread but they can't help me there. I don't mind using authentication service but wouldn't want to do it if it very obvious fake. The post is #8312.
> Thank you to anyone who could check.




I have a similar one to that design, but mine is fake unfortunately as I later found out, but I think yours looks good. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## bagnshoe

Here is my first find for the New Years. Hope to stumble more treasures this year


----------



## jamamcg

Ok my first find. Not very exciting, but it was to me. I was talking to my sister a few days ago about finding this in a charity shop/ thrift store and I found it the very next day. I'm a big fan of Michelle Visage and she used to be in this band she is the one on the right. I met her in November when in the US. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 it was £1.99 


And today's find. Went to a antique mall and there was a stand that sold lots of junk, but had two display cases selling designer pieces Chanel sunglasses £130. Gucci glasses box £9 versace for H&M bag and bracelet. Jimmy Choo cuff. And I spotted this on top of the display case A bit more pricy £15, but I have always wanted one.  Giant Miss Dior perfume bottle. 440ml. The label has peeled a bit, but I don't care.


----------



## chocolagirl

sourapril said:


> Anyi Lu nude pumps.


nice! I find Anyi lu shoes comfortable~


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> Happy New Year my lovely bargain hunters!!!!
> 
> Here are more of my $2 sale finds. I also got a Calypso cardigan & a fab Akris beaded jacket, but I couldn't get a good pic of it. And a Blumarine bustier and a Anna Molinari mini skirt I guess I forgot to take pics of.
> 
> 
> 
> Faliero Sarti for Yigal Azrouel silk and sequin wrap/stole....mint condition. One of my fav finds!
> 
> View attachment 3228716
> 
> View attachment 3228717
> 
> View attachment 3228718
> 
> 
> 
> Prada slides
> 
> View attachment 3228719
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Demeulemeester silk skirt
> 
> View attachment 3228720
> 
> 
> 
> Tibi strapless dress
> 
> View attachment 3228722
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Dress
> 
> View attachment 3228723
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Riley (London) jacket
> 
> View attachment 3228724
> 
> 
> 
> Lagerfeld heavyweight silk and faux fur scarf. I hope it's unisex. I think it's crazy, but I really like it!
> 
> View attachment 3228727
> 
> View attachment 3228728


omg that stole is so nice!! Faliero never goes on sale around me


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Don't I WISH...the one with the gold tips has a B in a double circle, made in Italy. Any ideas???
> 
> The other has metal tabs on the inside at each end where the stones are, stamped 925, nothing else.


No, I do not have an idea. They are beautiful regardless and a great deal.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Ok my first find. Not very exciting, but it was to me. I was talking to my sister a few days ago about finding this in a charity shop/ thrift store and I found it the very next day. I'm a big fan of Michelle Visage and she used to be in this band she is the one on the right. I met her in November when in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229470
> 
> it was £1.99
> 
> 
> And today's find. Went to a antique mall and there was a stand that sold lots of junk, but had two display cases selling designer pieces Chanel sunglasses £130. Gucci glasses box £9 versace for H&M bag and bracelet. Jimmy Choo cuff. And I spotted this on top of the display case A bit more pricy £15, but I have always wanted one.  Giant Miss Dior perfume bottle. 440ml. The label has peeled a bit, but I don't care.
> View attachment 3229493
> 
> View attachment 3229496
> 
> View attachment 3229499


I love the bottle, I collect them!


----------



## Raven3766

bagnshoe said:


> Here is my first find for the New Years. Hope to stumble more treasures this year
> View attachment 3229433


Nice find! I've never seen one like that! Gorgeous!


----------



## dee96789

Inspired by this tread and NR thread! Went thrifting today and found this for $6.99. Armani collezioni cotton long sweater.






Also from local consignment shop... Never worn ferragamo flats $33.


----------



## bagnshoe

Raven3766 said:


> Nice find! I've never seen one like that! Gorgeous!




Thanks. I was super excited when I found this scarf since my local thrift shop doesnt really carry a lot of high end items .I love wearing it.


----------



## lyssia817

Kate spade mini bifold wallet for 4.99 at my favorite thrift store.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I tried thrifting and it's dead around here. I did find these $995 Tabitha Simmons heels for $20 thou


----------



## Siso

Happy 2016 everyone! 
I frequently find myself not only exited by my thrift finds, but also the opportunity to share it with you all here, so thank you for that. 
Here are some recent finds:








Pucci heels - $4
Bally - $1
Cartier purse -$1 (not sure if this one is authentic and the tpf forums don't seem to be super useful- any help would be super appreciated!)
LV bucket bag- $1
Fendi scarf- 14 pennies
Ferragamo silk slides-$3

On a similar but unrelated note, i have been having so much luck with thrifting oriental rugs and wondered if anyone else here had my same affinity for collecting these works of art. If not, i do highly encourage keeping an eye out for them.  

Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## lotus_elise

Siso said:


> Happy 2016 everyone!
> I frequently find myself not only exited by my thrift finds, but also the opportunity to share it with you all here, so thank you for that.
> Here are some recent finds:
> 
> Pucci heels - $4
> Bally - $1
> Cartier purse -$1 (not sure if this one is authentic and the tpf forums don't seem to be super useful- any help would be super appreciated!)
> LV bucket bag- $1
> Fendi scarf- 14 pennies
> Ferragamo silk slides-$3
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!




Fourteen pennies?! Was that half off a quarter (plus tax)? In  any event that's an epic score.  And the Bally shoes! I thrifted a pair myself this year, and they are so nice.


----------



## Cc1213

Siso said:


> Happy 2016 everyone!
> I frequently find myself not only exited by my thrift finds, but also the opportunity to share it with you all here, so thank you for that.
> Here are some recent finds:
> View attachment 3230830
> View attachment 3230831
> View attachment 3230832
> View attachment 3230833
> View attachment 3230834
> View attachment 3230835
> 
> 
> Pucci heels - $4
> Bally - $1
> Cartier purse -$1 (not sure if this one is authentic and the tpf forums don't seem to be super useful- any help would be super appreciated!)
> LV bucket bag- $1
> Fendi scarf- 14 pennies
> Ferragamo silk slides-$3
> 
> On a similar but unrelated note, i have been having so much luck with thrifting oriental rugs and wondered if anyone else here had my same affinity for collecting these works of art. If not, i do highly encourage keeping an eye out for them.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!




All are beautiful finds! Such good prices too. Those Bally shoes look so classic and elegant. I may have to keep my eyes out for rugs...I am in love with oriental rugs yet haven't even looked for them!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hahahaha 14 cents! Amazing!



Siso said:


> Happy 2016 everyone!
> I frequently find myself not only exited by my thrift finds, but also the opportunity to share it with you all here, so thank you for that.
> Here are some recent finds:
> View attachment 3230830
> View attachment 3230831
> View attachment 3230832
> View attachment 3230833
> View attachment 3230834
> View attachment 3230835
> 
> 
> Pucci heels - $4
> Bally - $1
> Cartier purse -$1 (not sure if this one is authentic and the tpf forums don't seem to be super useful- any help would be super appreciated!)
> LV bucket bag- $1
> Fendi scarf- 14 pennies
> Ferragamo silk slides-$3
> 
> On a similar but unrelated note, i have been having so much luck with thrifting oriental rugs and wondered if anyone else here had my same affinity for collecting these works of art. If not, i do highly encourage keeping an eye out for them.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Siso said:


> Happy 2016 everyone!
> I frequently find myself not only exited by my thrift finds, but also the opportunity to share it with you all here, so thank you for that.
> Here are some recent finds:
> View attachment 3230830
> View attachment 3230831
> View attachment 3230832
> View attachment 3230833
> View attachment 3230834
> View attachment 3230835
> 
> 
> Pucci heels - $4
> Bally - $1
> Cartier purse -$1 (not sure if this one is authentic and the tpf forums don't seem to be super useful- any help would be super appreciated!)
> LV bucket bag- $1
> Fendi scarf- 14 pennies
> Ferragamo silk slides-$3
> 
> On a similar but unrelated note, i have been having so much luck with thrifting oriental rugs and wondered if anyone else here had my same affinity for collecting these works of art. If not, i do highly encourage keeping an eye out for them.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!



Such a good haul! Those prices 
I have never seen an oriental rug at the thrift shop! My mother has a ton but got most from estate auctions, and they still cost her $$$$. Where should I be looking for these gorgeous things?!


----------



## Raven3766

Good day yesterday, I purchased an LV for $5
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160105_045145_zpsvkpmrszd.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...a Brooks Brothers brooch for $4
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160105_045154_zpsgl0psyiy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...and a Lalique owl for $2...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160105_045223_zpsjwvfxxww.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Awesome finds Raven!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome finds Raven!!!


Thanks Tomsmom, it's funny but the LV didn't have a price. The manager said, let me put a price on it. Now I suspected it was authentic, but I said for a reasonable price I have nothing to lose. He came back and said, "It's fake, so I place $4.99 on it!" and he handed it to me. I said okay and paid for it. Oh and it's my first Lalique!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Good day yesterday, I purchased an LV for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160105_045145_zpsvkpmrszd.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> ...a Brooks Brothers brooch for $4
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160105_045154_zpsgl0psyiy.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> ...and a Lalique owl for $2...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160105_045223_zpsjwvfxxww.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




I LOVE the owl...I have never heard of Lalique before, but wow, the prices are so high. What an incredibly find!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Raven3766 said:


> Good day yesterday, I purchased an LV for $5
> http://
> 
> 
> ...a Brooks Brothers brooch for $4
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a Lalique owl for $2...
> http://




OMG that owl!! My dad collects them (along with oriental rugs BTW), so I'm always on the lookout, but I never saw any so awesome.


----------



## tubs__

Over the past two weeks my wife and I have found three Marc Jacobs purses at Crossroads. The burgundy quilted bag was NWT.


----------



## Siso

hannah.hewi. said:


> Such a good haul! Those prices
> 
> I have never seen an oriental rug at the thrift shop! My mother has a ton but got most from estate auctions, and they still cost her $$$$. Where should I be looking for these gorgeous things?!




At my thrifts the rugs are either with the furniture or bedding/ textiles. Even if they are in less that perfect condition, i get them to use as upholstery fabric. This works particularly well with the kilim style rugs.


----------



## tubs__

Here's three Marc by Marc Jacobs bags I picked up for my wife a while back, but never posted.










The last one is absurd, but my wife is obsessed with our Boston Terrier.

I found two Roombas in the past month and four in the past year. I love giving them to people as gifts. Here's the one I found yesterday.



This BOB stroller was a great deal. I was going to list it on Craigslist, but realized that it was recalled due to choking from the yellow drawstring. Hopefully they can send a replacement top and I can sell it then.


----------



## chocolagirl

tubs__ said:


> Over the past two weeks my wife and I have found three Marc Jacobs purses at Crossroads. The burgundy quilted bag was NWT.
> View attachment 3232002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232003
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232004


love the crossbody bags~ nice colors


----------



## chocolagirl

Raven3766 said:


> Good day yesterday, I purchased an LV for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160105_045145_zpsvkpmrszd.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...a Brooks Brothers brooch for $4
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160105_045154_zpsgl0psyiy.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...and a Lalique owl for $2...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160105_045223_zpsjwvfxxww.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


lalique is one i'm looking for! so lucky


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> Here are my TOP 5 (sort of)...drum roll, please!
> 3 vintage/antique Chanel bags - craigslist $150 for all 3 - Special thanks to LisaK026 for her fine detective work!
> Jewelry: Sterling/14k hinged cuff SA $2.50, Sterling/amethyst rope SA $2.50 and 14k/amethyst earrings from a local church thrift $3.99
> Louis Vuitton pochette craigslist $50.00
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 - GW $99.99
> Ghurka Bistro No. 94 - local church thrift $18
> 
> As 2016 gets going, I hope to spend a little more time with my dear friends here...see ya again soon!


I think those Chanel bags are the #1 find I ever saw on this thread, possibly only rivaled by Raven's Hermes. Absolutely amazing find.


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> Here are my TOP 5 (sort of)...drum roll, please!
> 3 vintage/antique Chanel bags - craigslist $150 for all 3 - Special thanks to LisaK026 for her fine detective work!
> Jewelry: Sterling/14k hinged cuff SA $2.50, Sterling/amethyst rope SA $2.50 and 14k/amethyst earrings from a local church thrift $3.99
> Louis Vuitton pochette craigslist $50.00
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 - GW $99.99
> Ghurka Bistro No. 94 - local church thrift $18
> 
> As 2016 gets going, I hope to spend a little more time with my dear friends here...see ya again soon!


 Those Chanels are such a unique find, very lucky! I remember seeing your post, you were having a hert itme identifying those. 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> I tried thrifting and it's dead around here. I did find these $995 Tabitha Simmons heels for $20 thou


Those are gorgeous! Can not believe some of the stuff you guys find at the Rack, all my local store  ever has is overpriced stuff.



Raven3766 said:


> Good day yesterday, I purchased an LV for $5
> http://
> 
> 
> ...a Brooks Brothers brooch for $4
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a Lalique owl for $2...
> http://


Love them all Raven, but the LV is my favorite. I actually just bought one on the bay in Damier Azur. So jealous! Your sister and nieces are really going to go crazy over that one. 


tubs__ said:


> Over the past two weeks my wife and I have found three Marc Jacobs purses at Crossroads. The burgundy quilted bag was NWT.
> View attachment 3232002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232003
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232004


Just curious how much those MJs were? Great finds, I really wanted the small single until I met Chanel lol


----------



## magdalinka

Siso said:


> Happy 2016 everyone!
> I frequently find myself not only exited by my thrift finds, but also the opportunity to share it with you all here, so thank you for that.
> Here are some recent finds:
> View attachment 3230830
> View attachment 3230831
> View attachment 3230832
> View attachment 3230833
> View attachment 3230834
> View attachment 3230835
> 
> 
> Pucci heels - $4
> Bally - $1
> Cartier purse -$1 (not sure if this one is authentic and the tpf forums don't seem to be super useful- any help would be super appreciated!)
> LV bucket bag- $1
> Fendi scarf- 14 pennies
> Ferragamo silk slides-$3
> 
> On a similar but unrelated note, i have been having so much luck with thrifting oriental rugs and wondered if anyone else here had my same affinity for collecting these works of art. If not, i do highly encourage keeping an eye out for them.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!


That Cartier bag is very nice, you could post a pic of the tag for us to see.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

magdalinka said:


> Those are gorgeous! Can not believe some of the stuff you guys find at the Rack, all my local store  ever has is overpriced stuff.



Thanks! I actually just did a blog post on all my top finds for 2015 but didn't really include any thrift pieces - this year was the year of the Rack and sample sales for me  I also put together a cute flipogram on my Insta of my finds - I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post direct links on TPF but you can find them thru my signature here if you're interested...


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks! I actually just did a blog post on all my top finds for 2015 but didn't really include any thrift pieces - this year was the year of the Rack and sample sales for me  I also put together a cute flipogram on my Insta of my finds - I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post direct links on TPF but you can find them thru my signature here if you're interested...


Haven't checked your blog in a while and I am glad I did. Now I am obsessed with that Alice Olivia dress (black lace with red beads). It's a stunner!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Those Chanels are such a unique find, very lucky! I remember seeing your post, you were having a hert itme identifying those.
> 
> Those are gorgeous! Can not believe some of the stuff you guys find at the Rack, all my local store  ever has is overpriced stuff.
> 
> 
> Love them all Raven, but the LV is my favorite. I actually just bought one on the bay in Damier Azur. So jealous! Your sister and nieces are really going to go crazy over that one.
> 
> Just curious how much those MJs were? Great finds, I really wanted the small single until I met Chanel lol


Magda, noooo...no one is getting that bag out of my summer dress, flip flop, winding blowing through my hair LV new to me handbag.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Good day yesterday, I purchased an LV for $5
> http://
> 
> 
> ...a Brooks Brothers brooch for $4
> http://
> 
> 
> ...and a Lalique owl for $2...
> http://



Wowza...well done!


----------



## JOODLZ

LisaK026 said:


> I think those Chanel bags are the #1 find I ever saw on this thread, possibly only rivaled by Raven's Hermes. Absolutely amazing find.



Oh wow...really? Thanks again for your help  When I found the Halston with the "H" on the front, well you know what I was hoping for! Maybe this year...



magdalinka said:


> Those Chanels are such a unique find, very lucky! I remember seeing your post, you were having a hert itme identifying those.



Thanks...still in rehab mode. I just need to find some time to work on them!


----------



## jamamcg

I bought these online and they just arrived. I bought them for my dad as he is a firefighter and he has two medals one commemorating Queen Elizabeth's golden jubilee and I think one for service. Can't remember exactly, but we were talking and he told me that a guy in his work hopes to still be working when prince Charles becomes king so he can get. Coronation medal for a king, so I went searching online and found these two being sold in a bundle due to their condition both for £6.99 

Diamond jubilee medal for Queen Victoria 1897 
And coronation medal for King George VI and Queen Elizabeth (the queen mother) 1937


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi any Burberry experts?  I Found a wallet today and I posted it on the AT thread 

Thanks!


----------



## jamamcg

Tomsmom said:


> Hi any Burberry experts?  I Found a wallet today and I posted it on the AT thread
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Just took a look. Looks good to me and I have a few items where the press stud is marked fiocchi Italy


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Just took a look. Looks good to me and I have a few items where the press stud is marked fiocchi Italy



Thanks Jama!!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> I bought these online and they just arrived. I bought them for my dad as he is a firefighter and he has two medals one commemorating Queen Elizabeth's golden jubilee and I think one for service. Can't remember exactly, but we were talking and he told me that a guy in his work hopes to still be working when prince Charles becomes king so he can get. Coronation medal for a king, so I went searching online and found these two being sold in a bundle due to their condition both for £6.99
> 
> Diamond jubilee medal for Queen Victoria 1897
> And coronation medal for King George VI and Queen Elizabeth (the queen mother) 1937
> View attachment 3233061



Those are amazing!  So cool


----------



## SakuraSakura

JOODLZ said:


> Here are my TOP 5 (sort of)...drum roll, please!
> 3 vintage/antique Chanel bags - craigslist $150 for all 3 - Special thanks to LisaK026 for her fine detective work!
> Jewelry: Sterling/14k hinged cuff SA $2.50, Sterling/amethyst rope SA $2.50 and 14k/amethyst earrings from a local church thrift $3.99
> Louis Vuitton pochette craigslist $50.00
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 - GW $99.99
> Ghurka Bistro No. 94 - local church thrift $18
> 
> As 2016 gets going, I hope to spend a little more time with my dear friends here...see ya again soon!




I'm so jealous! How are you guys finding such amazing stuff??


----------



## JaNan16

I think my top five for 2015:

Manolo Blahnik gold heels:





Cartier belt:





Salvatore Ferragamo boots:





Chanel Sunglasses:









Alexander McQueen heels:


----------



## Tomsmom

My awesome find of the day a Burberry wallet just authenticated. I'm so excited it cost me 5.00


----------



## tubs__

magdalinka said:


> Just curious how much those MJs were? Great finds, I really wanted the small single until I met Chanel lol



$75-95 I think.


----------



## jamamcg

JaNan16 said:


> I think my top five for 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik gold heels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Sunglasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels:




Oh those MCQUEENS. What dreams are made of.


----------



## jamamcg

I think I will skip my top 5 this year as I can't remember what I bought. Nothing jumps out to me. I did buy a lot, but it was just bits and pieces nothing spectacular


----------



## JaNan16

Siso - 14 cent Fendi, I mean who does that? You do! 

Tubs - Great purses! Good job!

Jama - Boy if those medals could talk what stories they would tell! Very cool!

TomsMom - Burberry wallet, looks to be in good condition too! Great job!

Joodlz - I've seen comments but the first time I saw pictures of the vintage Chanel. 

Raven - Nice scores. Love the Lalique Owl!!!


----------



## nailgirl70

JaNan16 said:


> I think my top five for 2015:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik gold heels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Sunglasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels:



Those Alexander McQueen heels are to die for!!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thank you - that's my favorite dress this year 



magdalinka said:


> Haven't checked your blog in a while and I am glad I did. Now I am obsessed with that Alice Olivia dress (black lace with red beads). It's a stunner!



Gorgeous finds - congrats! 



JaNan16 said:


> I think my top five for 2015:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik gold heels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Sunglasses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels:



Yay! So exciting!



Tomsmom said:


> My awesome find of the day a Burberry wallet just authenticated. I'm so excited it cost me 5.00


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Tomsmom said:


> My awesome find of the day a Burberry wallet just authenticated. I'm so excited it cost me 5.00



Congratulations!  How lovely!


----------



## LuxeDeb

sourapril said:


> Anyi Lu nude pumps.




So classic!



magdalinka said:


> Cutest baby Dior shoes look new $2
> Ferragamo scarf ring $6
> 14k gold cuff links $3
> View attachment 3228896




Great stuff! Those Dior booties are the cutest!



JOODLZ said:


> And of course...there are the too-many-to-list Coach goodies...lots of purses (!) and accessories:
> Coach sneakers GW $12.99
> Coach watch GW $19.99
> Coach peace sign key fob GW $3.99
> Coach paper weight GW $5.99
> Coach Limited Edition Lizard framed clutch #125 of 200 - GW auction $27.96 shipped! MSRP $650 - YOWZA...I couldn't believe I won this one!




Your handbag collection is growing by leaps and bounds. That lizard bag is very special!



bagnshoe said:


> Here is my first find for the New Years. Hope to stumble more treasures this year
> View attachment 3229433




Love it!



jamamcg said:


> Ok my first find. Not very exciting, but it was to me. I was talking to my sister a few days ago about finding this in a charity shop/ thrift store and I found it the very next day. I'm a big fan of Michelle Visage and she used to be in this band she is the one on the right. I met her in November when in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229470
> 
> it was £1.99
> 
> 
> And today's find. Went to a antique mall and there was a stand that sold lots of junk, but had two display cases selling designer pieces Chanel sunglasses £130. Gucci glasses box £9 versace for H&M bag and bracelet. Jimmy Choo cuff. And I spotted this on top of the display case A bit more pricy £15, but I have always wanted one.  Giant Miss Dior perfume bottle. 440ml. The label has peeled a bit, but I don't care.
> View attachment 3229493
> 
> View attachment 3229496
> 
> View attachment 3229499




Love the giant perfume bottle! So fun!



dee96789 said:


> Inspired by this tread and NR thread! Went thrifting today and found this for $6.99. Armani collezioni cotton long sweater.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229627
> View attachment 3229628
> 
> 
> Also from local consignment shop... Never worn ferragamo flats $33.
> 
> View attachment 3229629




Nice finds!



lyssia817 said:


> Kate spade mini bifold wallet for 4.99 at my favorite thrift store.
> uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160103/296573faf70c64e0e69d7aedf6c915e0.jpg




Cute!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I tried thrifting and it's dead around here. I did find these $995 Tabitha Simmons heels for $20 thou




Soooo gorgeous!!!! [emoji7]



Siso said:


> Happy 2016 everyone!
> I frequently find myself not only exited by my thrift finds, but also the opportunity to share it with you all here, so thank you for that.
> Here are some recent finds:
> View attachment 3230830
> View attachment 3230831
> View attachment 3230832
> View attachment 3230833
> View attachment 3230834
> View attachment 3230835
> 
> 
> Pucci heels - $4
> Bally - $1
> Cartier purse -$1 (not sure if this one is authentic and the tpf forums don't seem to be super useful- any help would be super appreciated!)
> LV bucket bag- $1
> Fendi scarf- 14 pennies
> Ferragamo silk slides-$3
> 
> On a similar but unrelated note, i have been having so much luck with thrifting oriental rugs and wondered if anyone else here had my same affinity for collecting these works of art. If not, i do highly encourage keeping an eye out for them.
> 
> Have a good week, everyone!




Super deals! Those Pucci heels are amazing!



Raven3766 said:


> Good day yesterday, I purchased an LV for $5
> 
> ...a Brooks Brothers brooch for $4
> 
> ...and a Lalique owl for $2...




That sweet Lalique owl is such a fab find!



tubs__ said:


> Over the past two weeks my wife and I have found three Marc Jacobs purses at Crossroads. The burgundy quilted bag was NWT.
> View attachment 3232002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232003
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232004




Your wife is on a roll!



jamamcg said:


> I bought these online and they just arrived. I bought them for my dad as he is a firefighter and he has two medals one commemorating Queen Elizabeth's golden jubilee and I think one for service. Can't remember exactly, but we were talking and he told me that a guy in his work hopes to still be working when prince Charles becomes king so he can get. Coronation medal for a king, so I went searching online and found these two being sold in a bundle due to their condition both for £6.99
> 
> Diamond jubilee medal for Queen Victoria 1897
> And coronation medal for King George VI and Queen Elizabeth (the queen mother) 1937
> View attachment 3233061




Very cool!



Tomsmom said:


> My awesome find of the day a Burberry wallet just authenticated. I'm so excited it cost me 5.00




Awesome find! Love it!


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> I bought these online and they just arrived. I bought them for my dad as he is a firefighter and he has two medals one commemorating Queen Elizabeth's golden jubilee and I think one for service. Can't remember exactly, but we were talking and he told me that a guy in his work hopes to still be working when prince Charles becomes king so he can get. Coronation medal for a king, so I went searching online and found these two being sold in a bundle due to their condition both for £6.99
> 
> Diamond jubilee medal for Queen Victoria 1897
> And coronation medal for King George VI and Queen Elizabeth (the queen mother) 1937
> View attachment 3233061



These medals are too cool...do you know what they're made of?



SakuraSakura said:


> I'm so jealous! How are you guys finding such amazing stuff??



I've been collecting Coach bags & accessories sinc 2006, but I learned about all kinds of other goodies right here...looking at everyone's finds! I don't shop very much online, mainly regular (!) visits to local thrifts, Goodwill and Salvation Army.



JaNan16 said:


> I think my top five for 2015:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik gold heels:
> 
> Cartier belt:
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo boots:
> 
> Chanel Sunglasses:
> 
> Alexander McQueen heels:



All so wonderful...congrats!



LuxeDeb said:


> Your handbag collection is growing by leaps and bounds. That lizard bag is very special!



Thanks...the purse room is out of control


----------



## jamamcg

JOODLZ said:


> These medals are too cool...do you know what they're made of?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been collecting Coach bags & accessories sinc 2006, but I learned about all kinds of other goodies right here...looking at everyone's finds! I don't shop very much online, mainly regular (!) visits to local thrifts, Goodwill and Salvation Army.
> 
> 
> 
> All so wonderful...congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...the purse room is out of control




Don't have a clue. The queen Victoria one is made of quite a soft metal easily bendable and the george vi is similar, but is a bit stronger. I don't believe they are silver.


----------



## jamamcg

Got this online as well. If you find a copy in the thrift store grab it as they are online for crazy money
I paid £39.99 for my copy ( a bit steep for a book) but their online for £150+. 

Shocking Life by Elsa Schiaparelli 1954.


----------



## Tomsmom

I saw this fendi yesterday in a resale shop and couldn't get it out of my mind.  I paid 75.00 and love it !


----------



## sarasmom

So jealous of all your finds! How do you guys do it...I have ventured into thrift stores here and there but I have never seen anything good. Well I have seen a few designer shoes, but they were in nasty condition. Do you find better stuff in small thrift stores or the large goodwill/salvation army type stores?


----------



## Tomsmom

sarasmom said:


> So jealous of all your finds! How do you guys do it...I have ventured into thrift stores here and there but I have never seen anything good. Well I have seen a few designer shoes, but they were in nasty condition. Do you find better stuff in small thrift stores or the large goodwill/salvation army type stores?



I don't have a good will store locally so I stick with the Salvation Army and its been very good to me.  I also will go into Manhattan for Salvation Army stores.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

The pink stone ring is marked 10K and LGL , the Pink stone necklace is marked 14K LGL and the purple stone necklace is marked 14K. I don't have a tester to check if the stones or diamonds are real. I paid $1.50 at the GWO. I am going to give the matching necklace and ring to one of my sisters because October is her birth month, but the other one I will keep, since February is my fiancee birth month. I got a Coach scarf there the other day, too. Just a simple brown monogrammed scarf.


----------



## chocolagirl

Tomsmom said:


> I saw this fendi yesterday in a resale shop and couldn't get it out of my mind.  I paid 75.00 and love it !


love it! looks versatile to use too!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ferragamo loafers 4.99


----------



## Peach08

Hadn't thrifted in a while but finally got some time after work 
Found some great items 

Stuart weitzman brown patent leather pumps - never worn 25$



Moschino sleeveless turtleneck 2$
And Emanuel Ungaro 100% silk top 5.99 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Central Park west sweater dress 1$
Vince 100% cashmere zip up sweater 7.99$
	

		
			
		

		
	





And vintage escada suit - seems to never have been worn 20$


----------



## Peach08

Spotted this fur collar and knew it had to be real fur: it's rabbit fur
Brand is Kookai, had never heard of them but fell in love with it when I put it on - 24.99 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Joes jeans Bomber with leather sleeves 6.99


----------



## Tomsmom

Peach08 said:


> Hadn't thrifted in a while but finally got some time after work
> Found some great items
> 
> Stuart weitzman brown patent leather pumps - never worn 25$
> View attachment 3235432
> 
> 
> Moschino sleeveless turtleneck 2$
> And Emanuel Ungaro 100% silk top 5.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235433
> View attachment 3235434
> 
> 
> Central Park west sweater dress 1$
> Vince 100% cashmere zip up sweater 7.99$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235436
> View attachment 3235437
> 
> 
> And vintage escada suit - seems to never have been worn 20$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235440
> View attachment 3235441
> View attachment 3235443



Love the Stuart weitzman and Moschino!


----------



## emilu

Peach08 said:


> Spotted this fur collar and knew it had to be real fur: it's rabbit fur
> Brand is Kookai, had never heard of them but fell in love with it when I put it on - 24.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235450
> 
> 
> Joes jeans Bomber with leather sleeves 6.99
> View attachment 3235451




Looks cozy!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Peach08 said:


> Hadn't thrifted in a while but finally got some time after work
> Found some great items
> 
> Stuart weitzman brown patent leather pumps - never worn 25$
> View attachment 3235432
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart   Weitzman shoes!


----------



## emilu

Went to donate a bag of items and walked out with two [emoji15].  Open ceremony tweed coat and lululemon long jacket for $17 each and a theory trench for $10.  Plus an obscure brand  as know as pinky (Japanese brand as I have now learned) coat which I also got for 17--it fits perfectly and had a high quality removable liner.


----------



## Prime

Peach08 said:


> Brand is Kookai, had never heard of them but fell in love with it when I put it on - 24.99



Kookai was quite popular back in the 90s.


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Good day yesterday, I purchased an LV for $5
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160105_045145_zpsvkpmrszd.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...a Brooks Brothers brooch for $4
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160105_045154_zpsgl0psyiy.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...and a Lalique owl for $2...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160105_045223_zpsjwvfxxww.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


whoa! great finds!


----------



## nerimanna

JOODLZ said:


> Here are my TOP 5 (sort of)...drum roll, please!
> 3 vintage/antique Chanel bags - craigslist $150 for all 3 - Special thanks to LisaK026 for her fine detective work!
> Jewelry: Sterling/14k hinged cuff SA $2.50, Sterling/amethyst rope SA $2.50 and 14k/amethyst earrings from a local church thrift $3.99
> Louis Vuitton pochette craigslist $50.00
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 - GW $99.99
> Ghurka Bistro No. 94 - local church thrift $18
> 
> As 2016 gets going, I hope to spend a little more time with my dear friends here...see ya again soon!


fantastic!!!


----------



## LisaK026

*My Top 5 for 2015*
#1 50¢ 18k & diamond ring (appraised at $500)
#2 Mirror $75
#3 Armoire $125
#4 3 Lalique vases at GW (sold the one I didn't like and it paid for all 3)
#5 Vintage Hotel Del Coronado Waste Bowl ( I collect Hotel Del stuff and so do lots of people, so it  is usually really expensive). Found it at an antique store market down to $25


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Got this online as well. If you find a copy in the thrift store grab it as they are online for crazy money
> I paid £39.99 for my copy ( a bit steep for a book) but their online for £150+.
> 
> Shocking Life by Elsa Schiaparelli 1954.
> 
> View attachment 3233803
> 
> View attachment 3233804
> 
> View attachment 3233805




Great book!



Tomsmom said:


> I saw this fendi yesterday in a resale shop and couldn't get it out of my mind.  I paid 75.00 and love it !



It's the perfect size! Great find!



2goodeyestoo said:


> The pink stone ring is marked 10K and LGL , the Pink stone necklace is marked 14K LGL and the purple stone necklace is marked 14K. I don't have a tester to check if the stones or diamonds are real. I paid $1.50 at the GWO. I am going to give the matching necklace and ring to one of my sisters because October is her birth month, but the other one I will keep, since February is my fiancee birth month. I got a Coach scarf there the other day, too. Just a simple brown monogrammed scarf.
> 
> View attachment 3234079




Pretty!



Tomsmom said:


> Ferragamo loafers 4.99




Great price!



Peach08 said:


> Hadn't thrifted in a while but finally got some time after work
> Found some great items
> 
> Stuart weitzman brown patent leather pumps - never worn 25$
> View attachment 3235432
> 
> 
> Moschino sleeveless turtleneck 2$
> And Emanuel Ungaro 100% silk top 5.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235433
> View attachment 3235434
> 
> 
> Central Park west sweater dress 1$
> Vince 100% cashmere zip up sweater 7.99$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235436
> View attachment 3235437
> 
> 
> And vintage escada suit - seems to never have been worn 20$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235440
> View attachment 3235441
> View attachment 3235443




Nice haul! Love the sparkly Moschino top!



Peach08 said:


> Spotted this fur collar and knew it had to be real fur: it's rabbit fur
> Brand is Kookai, had never heard of them but fell in love with it when I put it on - 24.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235450
> 
> 
> Joes jeans Bomber with leather sleeves 6.99
> View attachment 3235451




Great jackets!


----------



## Raven3766

I found YSL boots, $6...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160110_170701_zpstgok7uto.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
LuLu Guinness Fifi glittery clutch for $10, something happen to the lips, but okay...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160110_172014_zpsv7ppep4x.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
also, I took a pic of shoes that I would never wear, but they were being sold...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160104_183251_zpsqqavuzsh.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found YSL boots, $6...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160110_170701_zpstgok7uto.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> LuLu Guinness Fifi glittery clutch for $10, something happen to the lips, but okay...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160110_172014_zpsv7ppep4x.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> also, I took a pic of shoes that I would never wear, but they were being sold...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160104_183251_zpsqqavuzsh.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Love the YSL!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Love the YSL!!


Thx Tomsmom! The day I purchased those boots, I was in boot heaven. There were knee length Oscar de la Renta, Bally, Coach, Sergio Rossi and more. They were truly nice boots, all under $30. That was the same day I purchased the two pair of Tods.


----------



## chocolagirl

Raven3766 said:


> Thx Tomsmom! The day I purchased those boots, I was in boot heaven. There were knee length Oscar de la Renta, Bally, Coach, Sergio Rossi and more. They were truly nice boots, all under $30. That was the same day I purchased the two pair of Tods.


wow I wish I lived in Texas Raven!


----------



## tubs__

I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.

More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/

Reworked Arc'Terx 



Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve 



Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl 



Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI


----------



## hitt

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147


Stop it. Tell me you have an online store for this because the world needs those cute pet outfits.


----------



## TinksDelite

OMG Fabulous!  You need an Etsy store if you don't already have one!



tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147


----------



## hellokimmiee

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147




Adorable!


----------



## lotus_elise

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI




Wow, those are great! And modeled by the most stylish Boston terrier ever! I wish my Pomeranian would wear a sweater because I would be first in line for one of those!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147



What a cute pup! I put my dog in baby clothes I find from thrifting! She has her own closet section lol


----------



## chowlover2

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147




Absolutely adorable, you're very talented!


----------



## Raven3766

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147


So creatively cute!


----------



## chocolagirl

hitt said:


> Stop it. Tell me you have an online store for this because the world needs those cute pet outfits.


cool idea!


----------



## selnee

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147


Those are really cute!  You should definitely sell them on etsy!


----------



## rainneday

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147



Oh my goodness, these are brilliant!!! Such a cute model you have too


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG I agree - you should open a store. So cute!



tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147





TinksDelite said:


> OMG Fabulous!  You need an Etsy store if you don't already have one!


----------



## SouthTampa

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147


I want to be your first customer!  I am serious&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## soleilbrun

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147



You are very talented and creative! Cute model.


----------



## Tomsmom

Christian Dior limited edition handbag it looks like it's never been used!


----------



## hhawkmothh

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147


Back in college, I worked at a Petco for a couple of summers. I'd always have to organize the pet clothes area, which looked about as tidy as a Victoria's Secret after a swarm of teenagers rampaged through during their yearly sale. Terrible. So I hated dog clothes, and vowed that if I ever got a dog, it would never wear outfits.

But now I think dog outfits are adorable and wish I could shove my cat in them, but I rather enjoy not being covered in bite marks, so that will have to wait til I get a dog. 

These are great little outfits!


----------



## chocolagirl

Tomsmom said:


> Christian Dior limited edition handbag it looks like it's never been used!


lucky find!! u are on a roll


----------



## Tomsmom

chocolagirl said:


> lucky find!! u are on a roll



Thank you . I've been in quite the dry spell before this so I'm thrilled !


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Christian Dior limited edition handbag it looks like it's never been used!


Tomsmom! How did I miss this! It's beautiful...


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Tomsmom! How did I miss this! It's beautiful...



Thank you!!&#128512;


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I found YSL boots, $6...
> 
> LuLu Guinness Fifi glittery clutch for $10, something happen to the lips, but okay...
> 
> also, I took a pic of shoes that I would never wear, but they were being sold...




Cute boots, but I'm lovin the Lulu Guinness lips clutch!



tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147




Beyond adorable! I wish I could sew!



Tomsmom said:


> Christian Dior limited edition handbag it looks like it's never been used



Yowza, that is a very stylish find! Tres chic!


----------



## LuxeDeb

My fashion addiction continues.....


Givenchy silk blouse $20







Dolce & Gabbana skirt $20





Akris blouse $20







Etro jacket $5







Valentino jacket. It has a hood that rolls up and tucks into the collar. $5 (actually I found $2 euro in the pocket, so less then $5!)





Andrew Gn top $5


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> My fashion addiction continues.....
> 
> 
> Givenchy silk blouse $20
> 
> View attachment 3240392
> 
> View attachment 3240393
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3240394
> 
> 
> 
> Akris blouse $20
> 
> View attachment 3240396
> 
> View attachment 3240397
> 
> 
> 
> Etro jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3240398
> 
> View attachment 3240400
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino jacket. It has a hood that rolls up and tucks into the collar. $5 (actually I found $2 euro in the pocket, so less then $5!)
> 
> View attachment 3240402
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Gn top $5
> 
> View attachment 3240403



Wow it's all great!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I almost forgot I also found a Longchamp cabas which is an open top tote, no zipper.You learn something everyday.


----------



## hellokimmiee

I got a bunch of fur hats today for $5 each. They're all super lush and most still have tags, they're so warm. Perfect for the freezing Chicago weather.


----------



## itsmree

omg - how have i been on this site for over 6 months and never found this forum until today. i LOVE LOVE thrift store shopping. thanks for sharing all your finds. there is no one at my work that likes to shop second hand, so now i have a new place to share!!


----------



## itsmree

Tomsmom said:


> I almost forgot I also found a Longchamp cabas which is an open top tote, no zipper.You learn something everyday.


that is an amazing find!


----------



## itsmree

LuxeDeb said:


> My fashion addiction continues.....
> 
> 
> Givenchy silk blouse $20
> 
> View attachment 3240392
> 
> View attachment 3240393
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3240394
> 
> 
> 
> Akris blouse $20
> 
> View attachment 3240396
> 
> View attachment 3240397
> 
> 
> 
> Etro jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3240398
> 
> View attachment 3240400
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino jacket. It has a hood that rolls up and tucks into the collar. $5 (actually I found $2 euro in the pocket, so less then $5!)
> 
> View attachment 3240402
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Gn top $5
> 
> View attachment 3240403


love the Givenchy top! so classic and feminine!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> My fashion addiction continues.....
> 
> 
> Givenchy silk blouse $20
> 
> View attachment 3240392
> 
> View attachment 3240393
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3240394
> 
> 
> 
> Akris blouse $20
> 
> View attachment 3240396
> 
> View attachment 3240397
> 
> 
> 
> Etro jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3240398
> 
> View attachment 3240400
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino jacket. It has a hood that rolls up and tucks into the collar. $5 (actually I found $2 euro in the pocket, so less then $5!)
> 
> View attachment 3240402
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Gn top $5
> 
> View attachment 3240403


Did I ever say how much I love your finds? I love your finds!


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> *My Top 5 for 2015*
> #1 50¢ 18k & diamond ring (appraised at $500)
> #2 Mirror $75
> #3 Armoire $125
> #4 3 Lalique vases at GW (sold the one I didn't like and it paid for all 3)
> #5 Vintage Hotel Del Coronado Waste Bowl ( I collect Hotel Del stuff and so do lots of people, so it  is usually really expensive). Found it at an antique store market down to $25


I remember when you found most of these. Great year! 


Raven3766 said:


> I found YSL boots, $6...
> http://
> 
> 
> LuLu Guinness Fifi glittery clutch for $10, something happen to the lips, but okay...
> http://
> also, I took a pic of shoes that I would never wear, but they were being sold...
> http://


Cute booties Raven, but what were they thinking with those gun shoes. Don't mind me while I take a casual stroll through this grocery store isle and pick cereal while wearing guns on my feet lol


Tomsmom said:


> Christian Dior limited edition handbag it looks like it's never been used!


Such an adorable bag. I am afraid I would have walked right by this treasure, not a typical designer bag, YKWIM


LuxeDeb said:


> My fashion addiction continues.....
> 
> 
> Givenchy silk blouse $20
> 
> View attachment 3240392
> 
> View attachment 3240393
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3240394
> 
> 
> 
> Akris blouse $20
> 
> View attachment 3240396
> 
> View attachment 3240397
> 
> 
> 
> Etro jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3240398
> 
> View attachment 3240400
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino jacket. It has a hood that rolls up and tucks into the collar. $5 (actually I found $2 euro in the pocket, so less then $5!)
> 
> View attachment 3240402
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Gn top $5
> 
> View attachment 3240403


I would like to take a vacation in your closet. The amount of greatness you show off on this forum is amazing! Keep on being awesome, LuxeDeb 


hellokimmiee said:


> I got a bunch of fur hats today for $5 each. They're all super lush and most still have tags, they're so warm. Perfect for the freezing Chicago weather.
> 
> View attachment 3241346
> 
> View attachment 3241345
> 
> View attachment 3241344


Those look so cozy. They are making me regret not getting a fur (suspected chinchilla) muffler the other day.


----------



## magdalinka

Question for my fellow thriftistas. If you found a necklace the clasp of which was marked 14k, would you assume the beads used in the necklace are also 14k? 
I present to you my $3 gold and onyx necklace. Tell me what you guys think. 

Also found a pair of 14k gold earrings. Vey light though.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Question for my fellow thriftistas. If you found a necklace the clasp of which was marked 14k, would you assume the beads used in the necklace are also 14k?
> I present to you my $3 gold and onyx necklace. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> Also found a pair of 14k gold earrings. Vey light though.
> 
> View attachment 3241462
> View attachment 3241463
> 
> View attachment 3241465


I would think that the beads are 14K; Wow Magda,that is a gorgeous necklace!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Question for my fellow thriftistas. If you found a necklace the clasp of which was marked 14k, would you assume the beads used in the necklace are also 14k?
> I present to you my $3 gold and onyx necklace. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> Also found a pair of 14k gold earrings. Vey light though.
> 
> View attachment 3241462
> View attachment 3241463
> 
> View attachment 3241465




Wow that's a gorgeous necklace !  I'm with Raven I would think the beads are also 14k.  You are a gold magnet lol


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Tomsmom said:


> Wow that's a gorgeous necklace !  I'm with Raven I would think the beads are also 14k.  You are a gold magnet lol


I would hope but not assume. Having it tested will tell you for sure.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I would think that the beads are 14K; Wow Magda,that is a gorgeous necklace!







Tomsmom said:


> Wow that's a gorgeous necklace !  I'm with Raven I would think the beads are also 14k.  You are a gold magnet lol







BeautyAddict58 said:


> I would hope but not assume. Having it tested will tell you for sure.




Thank you guys for your responses. I just assumed it was gold too but hubs brought some reality into the mix so I think I will take it to a jeweler. 
I have been incredible fortunate with my gold funds. The amount of gold that keeps showing up at the thrifts is unbelievable.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tomsmom said:


> I almost forgot I also found a Longchamp cabas which is an open top tote, no zipper.You learn something everyday.




Very cool! I have never seen one without the zipper!



hellokimmiee said:


> I got a bunch of fur hats today for $5 each. They're all super lush and most still have tags, they're so warm. Perfect for the freezing Chicago weather.
> 
> View attachment 3241346
> 
> View attachment 3241345
> 
> View attachment 3241344





Cute! So warm & chic in the winter! I cannot believe I never posted the fur hats I got in Amsterdam.



magdalinka said:


> Question for my fellow thriftistas. If you found a necklace the clasp of which was marked 14k, would you assume the beads used in the necklace are also 14k?
> I present to you my $3 gold and onyx necklace. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> Also found a pair of 14k gold earrings. Vey light though.
> 
> View attachment 3241462
> View attachment 3241463
> 
> View attachment 3241465




Beautiful pieces! You are a gold magnet! The gold beads look pretty big. If they are not hollow gold they are probably gold plated. Are the black stones onyx? It is a lovely necklace&#128578;


----------



## LuxeDeb

A few more!


YSL blouse (love the collar design) $20









Rodebjer jacket with leather (it has hidden pockets at the top of the leather trim) $20





Catherine Malandrino top $5





Matthew Williamson top $5





Tucker top $5





Temperley London top $5


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more!
> 
> 
> YSL blouse (love the collar design) $20
> 
> View attachment 3242236
> 
> View attachment 3242237
> 
> View attachment 3242238
> 
> 
> 
> Rodebjer jacket with leather (it has hidden pockets at the top of the leather trim) $20
> 
> View attachment 3242240
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242241
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Williamson top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242242
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242243
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242244
> 
> View attachment 3242245




That YSL blouse!!!


----------



## rococochanel

Tomsmom said:


> Christian Dior limited edition handbag it looks like it's never been used!



Please tell me you are selling that! I am drooling.


----------



## Tomsmom

rococochanel said:


> Please tell me you are selling that! I am drooling.



Lol no I can't wait for summer to take her for a whirl!


----------



## rococochanel

Tomsmom said:


> Lol no I can't wait for summer to take her for a whirl!




Noooooooooooooooooo! 

Hahah. Enjoy her  Where do you thrift, btw? I'm in NYC and I swear, everything is ridiculously expensive here!


----------



## Tomsmom

rococochanel said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Hahah. Enjoy her  Where do you thrift, btw? I'm in NYC and I swear, everything is ridiculously expensive here!



When I'm in Manhattan I like this church on the upper west side west 96 and bway.  Also east 23 between 1st and 2nd has a nice Salvation Army. There's also a goodwill close by there. I mainly stick to Salvation Army.


----------



## jamamcg

Got to do some thrifting today. 
Spotted a Valentino logo brooch, but at £24 I left it behind and I spotted Chanel clip on earrings, but priced at £105 left behind. 

And now for what I did get 

Vintage sewing pattern from the 70's. I want to make a jacket so I got it. £1.99



And I found a Vivienne Westwood tie. £4.99



Another vintage photo £5





And two vintage magazines £2 - £3 
What I found amazing is that they are dated only a few weeks apart one featuring Princess Elizabeth aka the Queen and the second is a special covering the death of King George Vi 

The Elizabeth one dated 19th Jan 1952. (King George died on the 6 feb 1952) and the memorial one 23rd feb 1952


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Got to do some thrifting today.
> Spotted a Valentino logo brooch, but at £24 I left it behind and I spotted Chanel clip on earrings, but priced at £105 left behind.
> 
> And now for what I did get
> 
> Vintage sewing pattern from the 70's. I want to make a jacket so I got it. £1.99
> View attachment 3242346
> 
> 
> And I found a Vivienne Westwood tie. £4.99
> View attachment 3242349
> 
> 
> Another vintage photo £5
> View attachment 3242352
> 
> View attachment 3242356
> 
> 
> And two vintage magazines £2 - £3
> What I found amazing is that they are dated only a few weeks apart one featuring Princess Elizabeth aka the Queen and the second is a special covering the death of King George Vi
> 
> The Elizabeth one dated 19th Jan 1952. (King George died on the 6 feb 1952) and the memorial one 23rd feb 1952
> View attachment 3242369
> 
> View attachment 3242370
> 
> View attachment 3242372
> 
> View attachment 3242373



Love the vintage magazines!


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Got to do some thrifting today.
> Spotted a Valentino logo brooch, but at £24 I left it behind and I spotted Chanel clip on earrings, but priced at £105 left behind.
> 
> And now for what I did get
> 
> Vintage sewing pattern from the 70's. I want to make a jacket so I got it. £1.99
> View attachment 3242346
> 
> 
> And I found a Vivienne Westwood tie. £4.99
> View attachment 3242349
> 
> 
> Another vintage photo £5
> View attachment 3242352
> 
> View attachment 3242356
> 
> 
> And two vintage magazines £2 - £3
> What I found amazing is that they are dated only a few weeks apart one featuring Princess Elizabeth aka the Queen and the second is a special covering the death of King George Vi
> 
> The Elizabeth one dated 19th Jan 1952. (King George died on the 6 feb 1952) and the memorial one 23rd feb 1952
> View attachment 3242369
> 
> View attachment 3242370
> 
> View attachment 3242372
> 
> View attachment 3242373


Those are so cool. Love the magazines, great to have such a treasured piece of history in printed form. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Very cool! I have never seen one without the zipper!
> 
> Cute! So warm & chic in the winter! I cannot believe I never posted the fur hats I got in Amsterdam.
> 
> Beautiful pieces! You are a gold magnet! The gold beads look pretty big. If they are not hollow gold they are probably gold plated. Are the black stones onyx? It is a lovely necklace&#128578;


Thank you . Yes, the black stones are onyx and I had the beads tested today and they are indeed 14K. YAY!


LuxeDeb said:


> A few more!
> 
> 
> YSL blouse (love the collar design) $20
> 
> View attachment 3242236
> 
> View attachment 3242237
> 
> View attachment 3242238
> 
> 
> 
> Rodebjer jacket with leather (it has hidden pockets at the top of the leather trim) $20
> 
> View attachment 3242240
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242241
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Williamson top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242242
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242243
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242244
> 
> View attachment 3242245


I have to admit, I never heard of Rodebjerbut I love that jacket.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thank you guys for your responses. I just assumed it was gold too but hubs brought some reality into the mix so I think I will take it to a jeweler.
> I have been incredible fortunate with my gold funds. The amount of gold that keeps showing up at the thrifts is unbelievable.


Yes Magda, I agree that you should check out the gold. Let us know if it is gold, it only takes a minute for a jeweler to check it out.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Got to do some thrifting today.
> Spotted a Valentino logo brooch, but at £24 I left it behind and I spotted Chanel clip on earrings, but priced at £105 left behind.
> 
> And now for what I did get
> 
> Vintage sewing pattern from the 70's. I want to make a jacket so I got it. £1.99
> View attachment 3242346
> 
> 
> And I found a Vivienne Westwood tie. £4.99
> View attachment 3242349
> 
> 
> Another vintage photo £5
> View attachment 3242352
> 
> View attachment 3242356
> 
> 
> And two vintage magazines £2 - £3
> What I found amazing is that they are dated only a few weeks apart one featuring Princess Elizabeth aka the Queen and the second is a special covering the death of King George Vi
> 
> The Elizabeth one dated 19th Jan 1952. (King George died on the 6 feb 1952) and the memorial one 23rd feb 1952
> View attachment 3242369
> 
> View attachment 3242370
> 
> View attachment 3242372
> 
> View attachment 3242373


Jama, I've gotten to the point that I look at old pictures. They are never as interesting as yours.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more!
> 
> 
> YSL blouse (love the collar design) $20
> 
> View attachment 3242236
> 
> View attachment 3242237
> 
> View attachment 3242238
> 
> 
> 
> Rodebjer jacket with leather (it has hidden pockets at the top of the leather trim) $20
> 
> View attachment 3242240
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242241
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Williamson top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242242
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242243
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242244
> 
> View attachment 3242245


I would love to have the YSL and Williamson tops, simply gorgeous.


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more!
> 
> 
> YSL blouse (love the collar design) $20
> 
> View attachment 3242236
> 
> View attachment 3242237
> 
> View attachment 3242238
> 
> 
> 
> Rodebjer jacket with leather (it has hidden pockets at the top of the leather trim) $20
> 
> View attachment 3242240
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Malandrino top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242241
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Williamson top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242242
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242243
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London top $5
> 
> View attachment 3242244
> 
> View attachment 3242245




Love the Matthew Williamson top! 
I think I need to come to Texas!!


----------



## Peach08

jamamcg said:


> Got to do some thrifting today.
> Spotted a Valentino logo brooch, but at £24 I left it behind and I spotted Chanel clip on earrings, but priced at £105 left behind.
> 
> And now for what I did get
> 
> Vintage sewing pattern from the 70's. I want to make a jacket so I got it. £1.99
> View attachment 3242346
> 
> 
> And I found a Vivienne Westwood tie. £4.99
> View attachment 3242349
> 
> 
> Another vintage photo £5
> View attachment 3242352
> 
> View attachment 3242356
> 
> 
> And two vintage magazines £2 - £3
> What I found amazing is that they are dated only a few weeks apart one featuring Princess Elizabeth aka the Queen and the second is a special covering the death of King George Vi
> 
> The Elizabeth one dated 19th Jan 1952. (King George died on the 6 feb 1952) and the memorial one 23rd feb 1952
> View attachment 3242369
> 
> View attachment 3242370
> 
> View attachment 3242372
> 
> View attachment 3242373




Very cool vintage magazines ! In Never find anything as interesting as what you find !


----------



## Peach08

Tomsmom said:


> Christian Dior limited edition handbag it looks like it's never been used!




This would make the perfect summer/beach bag! So cute


----------



## jamamcg

Peach08 said:


> Very cool vintage magazines ! In Never find anything as interesting as what you find !




Thanks. It's mostly all from this one junk shop that I truly love it is so packed full it's quite difficult to find things, literally treasure hunting. 

This is what the shop looks like. It's actually quite tidy in this picture.


----------



## applecidered

jamamcg said:


> Thanks. It's mostly all from this one junk shop that I truly love it is so packed full it's quite difficult to find things, literally treasure hunting.
> 
> This is what the shop looks like. It's actually quite tidy in this picture.
> View attachment 3243292


This looks like a storage unit to me... I don't know how long I can last in a store laid out like that!


----------



## Peach08

jamamcg said:


> Thanks. It's mostly all from this one junk shop that I truly love it is so packed full it's quite difficult to find things, literally treasure hunting.
> 
> This is what the shop looks like. It's actually quite tidy in this picture.
> View attachment 3243292




I would be in heaven! Hunting for hours


----------



## jamamcg

applecidered said:


> This looks like a storage unit to me... I don't know how long I can last in a store laid out like that!




It's quite a bit bigger than it looks in the picture, but it is very full you can get easily trapped at the back as the walkway is very narrow between everything and trying to pass someone is very dangerous as you can knock over everything.


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> It's quite a bit bigger than it looks in the picture, but it is very full you can get easily trapped at the back as the walkway is very narrow between everything and trying to pass someone is very dangerous as you can knock over everything.
> View attachment 3243410
> 
> View attachment 3243411



I would stay there for hours lol


----------



## hitt

jamamcg said:


> It's quite a bit bigger than it looks in the picture, but it is very full you can get easily trapped at the back as the walkway is very narrow between everything and trying to pass someone is very dangerous as you can knock over everything.
> View attachment 3243410
> 
> View attachment 3243411


The hunt is real! "Items bought and valued." I love that!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Thanks. It's mostly all from this one junk shop that I truly love it is so packed full it's quite difficult to find things, literally treasure hunting.
> 
> This is what the shop looks like. It's actually quite tidy in this picture.
> View attachment 3243292


I would love to hang out in that store!


----------



## Raven3766

I had a good day! 
Ferragamo
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160116_180700_zpsd3vwjxzp.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Longchamp
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160116_180224-1_zps4akwesaf.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Lanvin, it's missing the strap, but I can add a chain...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160116_180543_zpsmbew5u3j.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Kate Spade
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160116_180915_zpsvkpwelad.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Christopher Kon
http://http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd492/raven3766/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160116_180736_zpswsqdmawj.jpg


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I would love to hang out in that store!




It's such a fun store There is a cat that lives in the store and usually sleeps in a box of photos perched on top of a pile of plates and bowls that is on top of a Art Deco clock which was on top of a old suitcase in the store everything is four or five layers deep. Never know what you will find.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Thanks. It's mostly all from this one junk shop that I truly love it is so packed full it's quite difficult to find things, literally treasure hunting.
> 
> This is what the shop looks like. It's actually quite tidy in this picture.
> View attachment 3243292




Looks like heaven to me!


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> Thanks. It's mostly all from this one junk shop that I truly love it is so packed full it's quite difficult to find things, literally treasure hunting.
> 
> This is what the shop looks like. It's actually quite tidy in this picture.
> View attachment 3243292


Staring at he ceiling.....


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> It's quite a bit bigger than it looks in the picture, but it is very full you can get easily trapped at the back as the walkway is very narrow between everything and trying to pass someone is very dangerous as you can knock over everything.
> View attachment 3243410
> 
> View attachment 3243411





Tomsmom said:


> I would stay there for hours lol


Me too. Maybe days...


----------



## Rikilove10

I got this awesome Halston Heritage bag for barely 10% of its retail price. I looooove running into great bargin finds on designer bags.


----------



## chowlover2

Rikilove10 said:


> I got this awesome Halston Heritage bag for barely 10% of its retail price. I looooove running into great bargin finds on designer bags.




That's beautiful!


----------



## nerimanna

tubs__ said:


> I've been making dog sweaters out of damaged items from the thrift store.
> 
> More here https://www.instagram.com/houseboatdarwin/
> 
> Reworked Arc'Terx
> View attachment 3239144
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL sport coat with a damaged sleeve
> View attachment 3239145
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T started out as a men's xl
> View attachment 3239146
> 
> 
> Paradise Found aloha shirt, same as Magnum PI
> View attachment 3239147


adorable! and great crafty skills


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

https://p2.liveauctioneers.com/349/36484/15272142_1_l.jpg

Last week, I got Cartier sterling silver. 925 salt and pepper shaker, identical to the link for $5 at the gwo. Today, I got a nib soda stream and a Husqvarna viking emerald nib sewing machine for $4.  Saturday got a white xl north face jacket. Everything is in storage.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> https://p2.liveauctioneers.com/349/36484/15272142_1_l.jpg
> 
> Last week, I got Cartier sterling silver. 925 salt and pepper shaker, identical to the link for $5 at the gwo. Today, I got a nib soda stream and a Husqvarna viking emerald nib sewing machine for $4.  Saturday got a white xl north face jacket. Everything is in storage.


Wow, Cartier...great find!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Wow, Cartier...great find!



Thank you. It was in a red leather box with gold trim. Some of the other customers said it was the first time they saw Cartier dinnerware in that gwo. They have seen Cartier handbags.

Is it true? I just read Goodwills closed in Canada, Yesterday?


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thank you. It was in a red leather box with gold trim. Some of the other customers said it was the first time they saw Cartier dinnerware in that gwo. They have seen Cartier handbags.
> 
> Is it true? I just read Goodwills closed in Canada, Yesterday?


Yes, I've purchased a Cartier bag. Never found anything else Cartier. I didn't hear anything about GW and Canada, must do research.


----------



## chocolagirl

yeah they closed but in Toronto (not other places)...mismanagement
hopefully they can restructure


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

chocolagirl said:


> yeah they closed but in Toronto (not other places)...mismanagement
> hopefully they can restructure



Sorry to hear that. Well, there are other ts you (plural) can shop at up there.


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased a vintage Dior Chapeaux at GW...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160118_135311_zpsgyarnw52.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160118_135302_zpsjrl5b9ee.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## hellokimmiee

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a vintage Dior Chapeaux at GW...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-01/20160118_135311_zpsgyarnw52.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-01/20160118_135302_zpsjrl5b9ee.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a vintage Dior Chapeaux at GW...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160118_135311_zpsgyarnw52.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160118_135302_zpsjrl5b9ee.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




Love it!


----------



## susy246

I got this beauty for $5.50.  Lucky vintage handbag.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a vintage Dior Chapeaux at GW...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160118_135311_zpsgyarnw52.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-01/20160118_135302_zpsjrl5b9ee.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]





hellokimmiee said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks ladies...


----------



## Tomsmom

susy246 said:


> I got this beauty for $5.50.  Lucky vintage handbag.  Thanks for letting me share!



Cute bag!


----------



## mharri20

I had a good day at Goodwill last weekend, so I had to share! 

A.L.C. Dress $6.99 (NEVER though I'd ever see this brand in my tiny town's goodwill...)





Theory shirt $4.50



Zara side slit sweater $4.50 (wanted this last year but didn't want to spend $70) 



Eileen Fischer silk top $4.50



J Crew wool sweater $5.99



I finally found a camel wool coat! I have one that is less structured, so I like how this one is different. It's made in the USA and fits like a glove! $8.99


----------



## Tomsmom

mharri20 said:


> I had a good day at Goodwill last weekend, so I had to share!
> 
> A.L.C. Dress $6.99 (NEVER though I'd ever see this brand in my tiny town's goodwill...)
> View attachment 3246069
> 
> View attachment 3246070
> 
> 
> Theory shirt $4.50
> View attachment 3246071
> 
> 
> Zara side slit sweater $4.50 (wanted this last year but didn't want to spend $70)
> View attachment 3246073
> 
> 
> Eileen Fischer silk top $4.50
> View attachment 3246075
> 
> 
> J Crew wool sweater $5.99
> View attachment 3246078
> 
> 
> I finally found a camel wool coat! I have one that is less structured, so I like how this one is different. It's made in the USA and fits like a glove! $8.99
> View attachment 3246079



Great finds love the coat and Zara sweater!


----------



## hellokimmiee

mharri20 said:


> I had a good day at Goodwill last weekend, so I had to share!
> 
> A.L.C. Dress $6.99 (NEVER though I'd ever see this brand in my tiny town's goodwill...)
> View attachment 3246069
> 
> View attachment 3246070
> 
> 
> Theory shirt $4.50
> View attachment 3246071
> 
> 
> Zara side slit sweater $4.50 (wanted this last year but didn't want to spend $70)
> View attachment 3246073
> 
> 
> Eileen Fischer silk top $4.50
> View attachment 3246075
> 
> 
> J Crew wool sweater $5.99
> View attachment 3246078
> 
> 
> I finally found a camel wool coat! I have one that is less structured, so I like how this one is different. It's made in the USA and fits like a glove! $8.99
> View attachment 3246079




Loving the A.L.C. Dress [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mharri20

hellokimmiee said:


> Loving the A.L.C. Dress [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks! It's a really thick material and is so comfortable to wear!



Tomsmom said:


> Great finds love the coat and Zara sweater!



Thank you! The Zara sweater is a tad bit tighter than I'd like, but I think it will be really good for layering.


----------



## Peach08

mharri20 said:


> I had a good day at Goodwill last weekend, so I had to share!
> 
> A.L.C. Dress $6.99 (NEVER though I'd ever see this brand in my tiny town's goodwill...)
> View attachment 3246069
> 
> View attachment 3246070
> 
> 
> Theory shirt $4.50
> View attachment 3246071
> 
> 
> Zara side slit sweater $4.50 (wanted this last year but didn't want to spend $70)
> View attachment 3246073
> 
> 
> Eileen Fischer silk top $4.50
> View attachment 3246075
> 
> 
> J Crew wool sweater $5.99
> View attachment 3246078
> 
> 
> I finally found a camel wool coat! I have one that is less structured, so I like how this one is different. It's made in the USA and fits like a glove! $8.99
> View attachment 3246079




Love the coat and ALC dress!


----------



## mharri20

Peach08 said:


> Love the coat and ALC dress!



Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ugg rain boots 7.50


----------



## Siso

Everyone has been finding such nice pieces!

Ive had some more luck with handbags. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Vintage (and plenty beat up) Chanel flap bag (any tips on how to care for this one/where to send it would be much appreciated!)- $1

90's minimalist furla purse (very CBK, no?) -$1

Interior pictures of the cartier purse i found earlier- if someone here is knowledgable about authentication i would be very thankful to any advice- tpf has very little information available.

I know the chanel flap is a classic bag that most any woman would love to own, much less find for a buck at a thrift, but i am very conflicted and dont know if i should keep it. I am not crazy about coco chanel - she was an extraordinary designer but a rather terrible person- she was a nazi sympathizer and possibly a spy who escaped to switzerland after the war to avoid standing trial in france. Same goes for hugo boss, who got his start producing the uniforms of the S.S. In nazi germany. Does anyone else ever feel conflicted about their finds?


----------



## chocolagirl

Siso said:


> Everyone has been finding such nice pieces!
> 
> Ive had some more luck with handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247318
> View attachment 3247319
> View attachment 3247320
> View attachment 3247321
> View attachment 3247322
> View attachment 3247323
> View attachment 3247324
> 
> 
> Vintage (and plenty beat up) Chanel flap bag (any tips on how to care for this one/where to send it would be much appreciated!)- $1
> 
> 90's minimalist furla purse (very CBK, no?) -$1
> 
> Interior pictures of the cartier purse i found earlier- if someone here is knowledgable about authentication i would be very thankful to any advice- tpf has very little information available.
> 
> I know the chanel flap is a classic bag that most any woman would love to own, much less find for a buck at a thrift, but i am very conflicted and dont know if i should keep it. I am not crazy about coco chanel - she was an extraordinary designer but a rather terrible person- she was a nazi sympathizer and possibly a spy who escaped to switzerland after the war to avoid standing trial in france. Same goes for hugo boss, who got his start producing the uniforms of the S.S. In nazi germany. Does anyone else ever feel conflicted about their finds?


love the cute furla bag! u should get the chanel authenticated
cuz the the interlocking C looks wrong...


----------



## chocolagirl

..


----------



## chocolagirl

mharri20 said:


> I had a good day at Goodwill last weekend, so I had to share!
> 
> A.L.C. Dress $6.99 (NEVER though I'd ever see this brand in my tiny town's goodwill...)
> View attachment 3246069
> 
> View attachment 3246070
> 
> 
> Theory shirt $4.50
> View attachment 3246071
> 
> 
> Zara side slit sweater $4.50 (wanted this last year but didn't want to spend $70)
> View attachment 3246073
> 
> 
> Eileen Fischer silk top $4.50
> View attachment 3246075
> 
> 
> J Crew wool sweater $5.99
> View attachment 3246078
> 
> 
> I finally found a camel wool coat! I have one that is less structured, so I like how this one is different. It's made in the USA and fits like a glove! $8.99
> View attachment 3246079


cute ALC dress! knit dresses are so comfy!


----------



## Michelle1x

I bought a really beat up stam bag the other day at Goodwill for $6 (pics to follow)- I am in the same boat with that one as the Chanel bag above.... not sure its worth repairing or how to accomplish it or by who


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Michelle1x said:


> I bought a really beat up stam bag the other day at Goodwill for $6 (pics to follow)- I am in the same boat with that one as the Chanel bag above.... not sure its worth repairing or how to accomplish it or by who




I'm actually rather jealous!!! For some reason I've recently become re-obsessed with the stam bag... Been searching everywhere for a reasonably/cheapish priced one.... Pretty sure I'll never beat $6!!!


----------



## Cc1213

Think I had a good find today...lamb skin Ralph Lauren coat . $16


----------



## Michelle1x

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm actually rather jealous!!! For some reason I've recently become re-obsessed with the stam bag... Been searching everywhere for a reasonably/cheapish priced one.... Pretty sure I'll never beat $6!!!



Heres some pictures of the stam after I cleaned it up.  I got it at Goodwill, yellow tag for $6.49.

I know it looks beautiful in the first pic.  It cleaned up nicely with Wegmans leather cleaner.  But the problem with it is the brass hardware esp the circles holding the handles on.  The brass is rusted in multiple places and it has bled onto the white bag.  Also the straps are separating and need repair.


----------



## jamamcg

Siso said:


> Everyone has been finding such nice pieces!
> 
> Ive had some more luck with handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247318
> View attachment 3247319
> View attachment 3247320
> View attachment 3247321
> View attachment 3247322
> View attachment 3247323
> View attachment 3247324
> 
> 
> Vintage (and plenty beat up) Chanel flap bag (any tips on how to care for this one/where to send it would be much appreciated!)- $1
> 
> 90's minimalist furla purse (very CBK, no?) -$1
> 
> Interior pictures of the cartier purse i found earlier- if someone here is knowledgable about authentication i would be very thankful to any advice- tpf has very little information available.
> 
> I know the chanel flap is a classic bag that most any woman would love to own, much less find for a buck at a thrift, but i am very conflicted and dont know if i should keep it. I am not crazy about coco chanel - she was an extraordinary designer but a rather terrible person- she was a nazi sympathizer and possibly a spy who escaped to switzerland after the war to avoid standing trial in france. Same goes for hugo boss, who got his start producing the uniforms of the S.S. In nazi germany. Does anyone else ever feel conflicted about their finds?




I know what you mean about the history of the people, but if you look back at a lot of the old fashion houses you will discover negative aspects about them. Even hermes and Louis Vuitton were involved with the nazi's and would most likely like to forget that past. However I still refuse to buy Hugo Boss for this reason. I guess it's down to each person and their own opinions. 
And the fashion world is so global it will surprised how connected everything is. So refusing to buy from one brand, but you might discover that' that brand owns another one which you do shop   Eg Gucci owns Balenciaga, Mcqueen, stella McCartney, Bottega Veneta, Saint Laurent etc. and Louis Vuitton is the largest luxury company they own so much it's quite shocking.


----------



## LisaK026

Michelle1x said:


> Heres some pictures of the stam after I cleaned it up.  I got it at Goodwill, yellow tag for $6.49.
> 
> I know it looks beautiful in the first pic.  It cleaned up nicely with Wegmans leather cleaner.  But the problem with it is the brass hardware esp the circles holding the handles on.  The brass is rusted in multiple places and it has bled onto the white bag.  Also the straps are separating and need repair.


I used to have that Stam in purple. Paid a lot more than $6.49, like 100X more...on eBay


----------



## LisaK026

Cashmere Gucci & Vince. The Vince is really dark brown (the color of the tag photo). They were $4 each. The Gucci is super soft.


----------



## LisaK026

Siso said:


> Everyone has been finding such nice pieces!
> 
> Ive had some more luck with handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247318
> View attachment 3247319
> View attachment 3247320
> View attachment 3247321
> View attachment 3247322
> View attachment 3247323
> View attachment 3247324
> 
> 
> Vintage (and plenty beat up) Chanel flap bag (any tips on how to care for this one/where to send it would be much appreciated!)- $1





chocolagirl said:


> love the cute furla bag! u should get the chanel authenticated
> cuz the the interlocking C looks wrong...


I just think it is a really, really old Chanel bag. Notice the metal back inside of this SUPER OLD custom made Chanel bag (older than hers). Also, as far as repair, Chanel no longer repairs old bags. They just stopped doing it.


----------



## Michelle1x

LisaK026 said:


> I used to have that Stam in purple. Paid a lot more than $6.49, like 100X more...on eBay



well the stam was all the rage about 10 years ago.  But now its passe and I'm sure thats why it showed up at Goodwill.


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> Think I had a good find today...lamb skin Ralph Lauren coat . $16
> 
> View attachment 3247734




Gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

Michelle1x said:


> Heres some pictures of the stam after I cleaned it up.  I got it at Goodwill, yellow tag for $6.49.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks beautiful in the first pic.  It cleaned up nicely with Wegmans leather cleaner.  But the problem with it is the brass hardware esp the circles holding the handles on.  The brass is rusted in multiple places and it has bled onto the white bag.  Also the straps are separating and need repair.




You can clean the hardware up easily, where it has rusted is meant to be under the leather tab anyway, so that's an easy fix. The tab looks like some of the edgecoat started to come up and spread to the tab itself. A good cobbler should be able to resew the tab to the bag with ease.


----------



## Raven3766

If anyone, anyone, is feeling guilty about Chanel...I would gladly take it off your hands... I've done a few scrupulous things in my life, hope the designers don't come looking for me. * just kidding 
I know that we have ideas, feelings we stand for. The conscious can become overwhelming, but sometimes give yourself a break or take a stand. If you can't do either, then re-donate, pass it on or hey, there is always  the bay. Sometimes pretty is just pretty, well made is well made; I for one just love to see something that is beautiful. I have too many things to cloud my day; a Chanel would make me sing the "Annie" song..."the sun will come out tomorrow"! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## LisaK026

Michelle1x said:


> well the stam was all the rage about 10 years ago.  But now its passe and I'm sure thats why it showed up at Goodwill.


Actually, that bag still sells for $400-$500 on eBay, in good condition.


----------



## Peach08

LisaK026 said:


> Cashmere Gucci & Vince. The Vince is really dark brown (the color of the tag photo). They were $4 each. The Gucci is super soft.




That Gucci look so soft and luxurious 
Great find


----------



## chocolagirl

LisaK026 said:


> Cashmere Gucci & Vince. The Vince is really dark brown (the color of the tag photo). They were $4 each. The Gucci is super soft.


love the gucci! must be so soft, stylish and comfy


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Cashmere Gucci & Vince. The Vince is really dark brown (the color of the tag photo). They were $4 each. The Gucci is super soft.


I am in love with that Gucci cashmere sweater. Must be so soft. 


Cc1213 said:


> Think I had a good find today...lamb skin Ralph Lauren coat . $16
> 
> View attachment 3247734


Pretty, retail on that must have been insane..


Michelle1x said:


> Heres some pictures of the stam after I cleaned it up.  I got it at Goodwill, yellow tag for $6.49.
> 
> I know it looks beautiful in the first pic.  It cleaned up nicely with Wegmans leather cleaner.  But the problem with it is the brass hardware esp the circles holding the handles on.  The brass is rusted in multiple places and it has bled onto the white bag.  Also the straps are separating and need repair.


OMG, it's still gorgeous. I would recommend buying leather dye and spot dying some of the "rusted" spots. Great score!


Raven3766 said:


> If anyone, anyone, is feeling guilty about Chanel...I would gladly take it off your hands... I've done a few scrupulous things in my life, hope the designers don't come looking for me. * just kidding
> I know that we have ideas, feelings we stand for. The conscious can become overwhelming, but sometimes give yourself a break or take a stand. If you can't do either, then re-donate, pass it on or hey, there is always  the bay. Sometimes pretty is just pretty, well made is well made; I for one just love to see something that is beautiful. I have too many things to cloud my day; a Chanel would make me sing the "Annie" song..."the sun will come out tomorrow"! Have a great day everyone!


Raven, agree 100%. So much to make you sad out there, if a little Chanel or Hermes can make you happy why not? I would wear the heck out of that beauty!


Tomsmom said:


> Ugg rain boots 7.50


Cute rain boots, gonna need them very soon 


Siso said:


> Everyone has been finding such nice pieces!
> 
> Ive had some more luck with handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247318
> View attachment 3247319
> View attachment 3247320
> View attachment 3247321
> View attachment 3247322
> View attachment 3247323
> View attachment 3247324
> 
> 
> Vintage (and plenty beat up) Chanel flap bag (any tips on how to care for this one/where to send it would be much appreciated!)- $1
> 
> 90's minimalist furla purse (very CBK, no?) -$1
> 
> Interior pictures of the cartier purse i found earlier- if someone here is knowledgable about authentication i would be very thankful to any advice- tpf has very little information available.
> 
> I know the chanel flap is a classic bag that most any woman would love to own, much less find for a buck at a thrift, but i am very conflicted and dont know if i should keep it. I am not crazy about coco chanel - she was an extraordinary designer but a rather terrible person- she was a nazi sympathizer and possibly a spy who escaped to switzerland after the war to avoid standing trial in france. Same goes for hugo boss, who got his start producing the uniforms of the S.S. In nazi germany. Does anyone else ever feel conflicted about their finds?


This is an unbelievable find. You can easily sell that bag for a great profit on ebay, maybe a bit less because of the worn through corner. I wouldn't hesitate to wear it, Coco really doesn't care any more whether or not we use her bags..


----------



## girlmonster

chowlover2 said:


> You can clean the hardware up easily, where it has rusted is meant to be under the leather tab anyway, so that's an easy fix. The tab looks like some of the edgecoat started to come up and spread to the tab itself. A good cobbler should be able to resew the tab to the bag with ease.


It might actually be easier (and cheaper) to purchase new brass rings and use pliers to open up and replace the rusted ones on there. I am a tailor in NYC and although I don't work on leather much anymore this is a repair I think anyone slightly handy could do. Brass rings aren't so hard to find in general but I would recommend Pacific Trimming on W 38th Street. It would probably cost less than $10 for four rings.


----------



## LisaK026

Peach08 said:


> That Gucci look so soft and luxurious
> Great find





chocolagirl said:


> love the gucci! must be so soft, stylish and comfy





magdalinka said:


> I am in love with that Gucci cashmere sweater. Must be so soft.


Yup, it is REALLY REALLY soft, an it's not that scratchy kind of cashmere that I can't wear. I can't wait till it gets cold so I can wear it. It is rarely cold here.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> If anyone, anyone, is feeling guilty about Chanel...I would gladly take it off your hands... I've done a few scrupulous things in my life, hope the designers don't come looking for me. * just kidding
> I know that we have ideas, feelings we stand for. The conscious can become overwhelming, but sometimes give yourself a break or take a stand. If you can't do either, then re-donate, pass it on or hey, there is always  the bay. Sometimes pretty is just pretty, well made is well made; I for one just love to see something that is beautiful. I have too many things to cloud my day; a Chanel would make me sing the "Annie" song..."the sun will come out tomorrow"! Have a great day everyone!


You're a funny girl.:lolots:I'd be happy to take it off her hands too. I bet everyone on this thread would be wiling.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Found this Fendi mini croissant on ebay for $40. I am obsessed with collecting unique Fendi bags and this was a steal.


----------



## itsmree

mharri20 said:


> I had a good day at Goodwill last weekend, so I had to share!
> 
> A.L.C. Dress $6.99 (NEVER though I'd ever see this brand in my tiny town's goodwill...)
> View attachment 3246069
> 
> View attachment 3246070
> 
> 
> Theory shirt $4.50
> View attachment 3246071
> 
> 
> Zara side slit sweater $4.50 (wanted this last year but didn't want to spend $70)
> View attachment 3246073
> 
> 
> Eileen Fischer silk top $4.50
> View attachment 3246075
> 
> 
> J Crew wool sweater $5.99
> View attachment 3246078
> 
> 
> I finally found a camel wool coat! I have one that is less structured, so I like how this one is different. It's made in the USA and fits like a glove! $8.99
> View attachment 3246079


i would wear every single item you found! jealous!


----------



## jamamcg

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Found this Fendi mini croissant on ebay for $40. I am obsessed with collecting unique Fendi bags and this was a steal.




That is the cutest bag ever even more so as it's called a croissant. And the karlito just adds to it [emoji7]


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> That is the cutest bag ever even more so as it's called a croissant. And the karlito just adds to it [emoji7]



Thank you and yes, I love the name. It's so adorable and fitting and Karlito helps too!


----------



## jamamcg

Stay safe my East Coast thrifting family.


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Stay safe my East Coast thrifting family.



Thank you Jama!!


----------



## Cc1213

Won these beautiful Ferragamo Pim shoes on shopgoodwill for $23! They are in REALLY good shape.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Won these beautiful Ferragamo Pim shoes on shopgoodwill for $23! They are in REALLY good shape.
> 
> View attachment 3249424
> 
> View attachment 3249425
> 
> View attachment 3249426



Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## Cc1213

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous shoes!




Thank you


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Stay safe my East Coast thrifting family.



Thank you Jama!


----------



## magdalinka

OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found. 

I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy. 

Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories. 
As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there. 
But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900). 
I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720


Good job. Great finds. Congratulations!!


----------



## PoohBear

LisaK026 said:


> Good job. Great finds. Congratulations!!




Where do you live? I notice that you guys find Chanel, Fendi, Hermes, etc. I have never seen any premier brands at my Salvation Army. Maybe I just live in an area that's not stylish enough. &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Good job. Great finds. Congratulations!!





PoohBear said:


> Where do you live? I notice that you guys find Chanel, Fendi, Hermes, etc. I have never seen any premier brands at my Salvation Army. Maybe I just live in an area that's not stylish enough. &#9785;&#65039;


Thank you Lisa. 
I live in CT and my area is not stylish either. Lots of yoga pants and Vera Bradley bags all around. It really depends on how often you go. I was just at the same Savers yesterday and walked out empty handed. The good stuff gets snatched up very quickly.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720



congratulations, Magda.

Yesterday, I got my fourth le creuset dutch oven, red, 5.5, marked 26 for $2.50. This is my third le creuset from the gwo. I now have six le creuset items for under $40.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720




You are hitting it out of the ballpark!


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720




Woo-hoo! Great scores...what terrific retail therapy [emoji122]


----------



## Peach08

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720




Fantastic finds!!


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720




WOW. Congratulations. The chain links even look like the Hermes chain links design. You had a Hermes day.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720


Madga!!!!! I'm so happy for you! "The sun will come out tomorrow, Annie!" Congratulations!!!! You have a marvelous day...


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720




That's awesome Magda!!!


----------



## chambersb

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Lisa.
> I live in CT and my area is not stylish either. Lots of yoga pants and Vera Bradley bags all around. It really depends on how often you go. I was just at the same Savers yesterday and walked out empty handed. The good stuff gets snatched up very quickly.




Omg me too.  Only I hardly ever see Vera Bradleys in great shape.  Never find really high end stuff here.  

I'm lucky to score an Anthropologie, Free People, Lucky Brand, or Affliction item on rare occasion.  I found a Zara dress once.  It didn't do me any favors so I sold it.


----------



## Raven3766

I did it! I found a Judith Leiber snakeskin handbag!
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160123_202913_zpsjhhxee4m.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I did it! I found a Judith Leiber snakeskin handbag!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160123_202913_zpsjhhxee4m.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Yayyyyy Raven!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyyy Raven!!!




Beautiful!


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Got to do some thrifting today.
> Spotted a Valentino logo brooch, but at £24 I left it behind and I spotted Chanel clip on earrings, but priced at £105 left behind.
> 
> And now for what I did get
> 
> Vintage sewing pattern from the 70's. I want to make a jacket so I got it. £1.99
> View attachment 3242346
> 
> 
> And I found a Vivienne Westwood tie. £4.99
> View attachment 3242349
> 
> 
> Another vintage photo £5
> View attachment 3242352
> 
> View attachment 3242356
> 
> 
> And two vintage magazines £2 - £3
> What I found amazing is that they are dated only a few weeks apart one featuring Princess Elizabeth aka the Queen and the second is a special covering the death of King George Vi
> 
> The Elizabeth one dated 19th Jan 1952. (King George died on the 6 feb 1952) and the memorial one 23rd feb 1952
> View attachment 3242369
> 
> View attachment 3242370
> 
> View attachment 3242372
> 
> View attachment 3242373



LOVE the magazines!!!



magdalinka said:


> Yes, the black stones are onyx and I had the beads tested today and they are indeed 14K. YAY!



Oh hell yeah...congrats!


----------



## mharri20

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720




Oh my...you had some MAJOR scores!!! I bet that sure turned your day around! Woohoo!



Raven3766 said:


> I did it! I found a Judith Leiber snakeskin handbag!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160123_202913_zpsjhhxee4m.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Ah it's such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## mharri20

I had planned on going thrifting this week but husband and I both came down with food poisoning, so I was stuck at home. Finally made it out yesterday and went to Goodwill, and I found these Vince pumps for $7.99! They are really comfy with the low heel. Thrift scores make me feel better lol!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

mharri20 said:


> I had planned on going thrifting this week but husband and I both came down with food poisoning, so I was stuck at home. Finally made it out yesterday and went to Goodwill, and I found these Vince pumps for $7.99! They are really comfy with the low heel. Thrift scores make me feel better lol!
> 
> View attachment 3251323
> 
> View attachment 3251324




Ooo I really like those!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Thanks Mharri, I have two Judith Leiber wallets and 3 belts; I've always wanted a purse.


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> Oh my...you had some MAJOR scores!!! I bet that sure turned your day around! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah it's such a gorgeous bag!





Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyyy Raven!!!





chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks ladies, I've always wanted one...now for the Chanel!


----------



## Raven3766

mharri20 said:


> I had planned on going thrifting this week but husband and I both came down with food poisoning, so I was stuck at home. Finally made it out yesterday and went to Goodwill, and I found these Vince pumps for $7.99! They are really comfy with the low heel. Thrift scores make me feel better lol!
> 
> View attachment 3251323
> 
> View attachment 3251324


Love the shoes and yes, thrifting makes me feel better too!


----------



## Pinkiemom

Hello everyone! Amazing finds! I tried thrifting in Toronto but I have no luck at all. I'm not sure this is exactly thrifting but I love finding final sales from Banana Republic on my size. This is probably not high end stuff but I'm happy to share my new suit for $16.


----------



## mharri20

Sophie-Rose said:


> Ooo I really like those!!!







Raven3766 said:


> Love the shoes and yes, thrifting makes me feel better too!




Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Michelle1x

mharri20 said:


> I had planned on going thrifting this week but husband and I both came down with food poisoning, so I was stuck at home. Finally made it out yesterday and went to Goodwill, and I found these Vince pumps for $7.99! They are really comfy with the low heel. Thrift scores make me feel better lol!
> 
> View attachment 3251323
> 
> View attachment 3251324



Nice condition too, that is key to me.

There is a pair of Emilio Pucci mules near me but they are so beat up, it wasn't worth me buying them.   Shoes especially have to be in good shape I think.


----------



## xiaoxiao

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720






I usually just lurk but I have to comment. My goodness congratulations!!! I would check your gold chain too, it's a very popular Hermes design. It might be Hermes as well! As for the belt, I cldnt believe it! I just bought the same one for my husband lol. You know it's reversible, too? And the scarf, it's a very sought after scarf!! Amazing. Congratulations!! You hit the H jackpot!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Cc1213 said:


> Won these beautiful Ferragamo Pim shoes on shopgoodwill for $23! They are in REALLY good shape.
> 
> View attachment 3249424
> 
> View attachment 3249425
> 
> View attachment 3249426




Gorgeous!! I'm desperately searching for a pair with a heel like that!!! Such a classic pair... I love them!!


----------



## Cc1213

I was getting ready to purchase this lovely casserole dish with a gift card, and guess where I found it? Goodwill!! For $5


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> I was getting ready to purchase this lovely casserole dish with a gift card, and guess where I found it? Goodwill!! For $5
> 
> View attachment 3251457
> 
> View attachment 3251459


You lucky ducky!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> I did it! I found a Judith Leiber snakeskin handbag!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160123_202913_zpsjhhxee4m.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Is this a Karung bag?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Cc1213 said:


> I was getting ready to purchase this lovely casserole dish with a gift card, and guess where I found it? Goodwill!! For $5
> 
> View attachment 3251457
> 
> View attachment 3251459



Cute


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> I was getting ready to purchase this lovely casserole dish with a gift card, and guess where I found it? Goodwill!! For $5
> 
> View attachment 3251457
> 
> View attachment 3251459




Aaaaw I love the pic of it on the seat. So cute.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> It's quite a bit bigger than it looks in the picture, but it is very full you can get easily trapped at the back as the walkway is very narrow between everything and trying to pass someone is very dangerous as you can knock over everything.
> View attachment 3243410
> 
> View attachment 3243411




What a fun shop!



Raven3766 said:


> I had a good day!
> Ferragamo
> 
> Longchamp
> 
> Lanvin, it's missing the strap, but I can add a chain...
> 
> Kate Spade
> 
> Christopher Kon




Wow, the bags! That Ferragamo is gorgeous!!



Rikilove10 said:


> I got this awesome Halston Heritage bag for barely 10% of its retail price. I looooove running into great bargin finds on designer bags.




Love it when that happens!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Last week, I got Cartier sterling silver. 925 salt and pepper shaker, identical to the link for $5 at the gwo. Today, I got a nib soda stream and a Husqvarna viking emerald nib sewing machine for $4.  Saturday got a white xl north face jacket. Everything is in storage.




Yowza! What a fabulous score!!



Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a vintage Dior Chapeaux at GW...




Stunning!



susy246 said:


> I got this beauty for $5.50.  Lucky vintage handbag.  Thanks for letting me share!




Fun find!



mharri20 said:


> I had a good day at Goodwill last weekend, so I had to share!
> 
> A.L.C. Dress $6.99 (NEVER though I'd ever see this brand in my tiny town's goodwill...)
> View attachment 3246069
> 
> View attachment 3246070
> 
> 
> Theory shirt $4.50
> View attachment 3246071
> 
> 
> Zara side slit sweater $4.50 (wanted this last year but didn't want to spend $70)
> View attachment 3246073
> 
> 
> Eileen Fischer silk top $4.50
> View attachment 3246075
> 
> 
> J Crew wool sweater $5.99
> View attachment 3246078
> 
> 
> I finally found a camel wool coat! I have one that is less structured, so I like how this one is different. It's made in the USA and fits like a glove! $8.99
> View attachment 3246079




Great layering pieces! That Zara top has great shape!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tomsmom said:


> Ugg rain boots 7.50



Super cute!



Siso said:


> Everyone has been finding such nice pieces!
> 
> Ive had some more luck with handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247318
> View attachment 3247319
> View attachment 3247320
> View attachment 3247321
> View attachment 3247322
> View attachment 3247323
> View attachment 3247324
> 
> 
> Vintage (and plenty beat up) Chanel flap bag (any tips on how to care for this one/where to send it would be much appreciated!)- $1
> 
> 90's minimalist furla purse (very CBK, no?) -$1
> 
> Interior pictures of the cartier purse i found earlier- if someone here is knowledgable about authentication i would be very thankful to any advice- tpf has very little information available.
> 
> I know the chanel flap is a classic bag that most any woman would love to own, much less find for a buck at a thrift, but i am very conflicted and dont know if i should keep it. I am not crazy about coco chanel - she was an extraordinary designer but a rather terrible person- she was a nazi sympathizer and possibly a spy who escaped to switzerland after the war to avoid standing trial in france. Same goes for hugo boss, who got his start producing the uniforms of the S.S. In nazi germany. Does anyone else ever feel conflicted about their finds?




Have you gotten it authenticated? The turn lock looks off to me, too. It would be super awesome if it's authentic!



Cc1213 said:


> Think I had a good find today...lamb skin Ralph Lauren coat . $16
> 
> View attachment 3247734




I bet it's yummy soft!



Michelle1x said:


> Heres some pictures of the stam after I cleaned it up.  I got it at Goodwill, yellow tag for $6.49.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it looks beautiful in the first pic.  It cleaned up nicely with Wegmans leather cleaner.  But the problem with it is the brass hardware esp the circles holding the handles on.  The brass is rusted in multiple places and it has bled onto the white bag.  Also the straps are separating and need repair.




I love Stams. With a little tlc like others mentioned to the straps, this will be even more fab!



LisaK026 said:


> Cashmere Gucci & Vince. The Vince is really dark brown (the color of the tag photo). They were $4 each. The Gucci is super soft.




Great sweaters! I'm totally in love with that Gucci[emoji7]



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Found this Fendi mini croissant on ebay for $40. I am obsessed with collecting unique Fendi bags and this was a steal.



The bag is soo adorable! Karlito is bigger than the bag is! Lol.



Cc1213 said:


> Won these beautiful Ferragamo Pim shoes on shopgoodwill for $23! They are in REALLY good shape.
> 
> View attachment 3249424
> 
> View attachment 3249425
> 
> View attachment 3249426




You're the Ferragamo queen!



magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720




This has to be up there with best day ever! Way to go!!



Raven3766 said:


> I did it! I found a Judith Leiber snakeskin handbag!




Lovely!



mharri20 said:


> I had planned on going thrifting this week but husband and I both came down with food poisoning, so I was stuck at home. Finally made it out yesterday and went to Goodwill, and I found these Vince pumps for $7.99! They are really comfy with the low heel. Thrift scores make me feel better lol!
> 
> View attachment 3251323
> 
> View attachment 3251324




Nice find!



Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Amazing finds! I tried thrifting in Toronto but I have no luck at all. I'm not sure this is exactly thrifting but I love finding final sales from Banana Republic on my size. This is probably not high end stuff but I'm happy to share my new suit for $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251379
> View attachment 3251380




This is thrift pricing to me! Great find! Love the black trim~



Cc1213 said:


> I was getting ready to purchase this lovely casserole dish with a gift card, and guess where I found it? Goodwill!! For $5
> 
> View attachment 3251457
> 
> View attachment 3251459




Yay, love it when that happens! Very cool!


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> congratulations, Magda.
> 
> Yesterday, I got my fourth le creuset dutch oven, red, 5.5, marked 26 for $2.50. This is my third le creuset from the gwo. I now have six le creuset items for under $40.





chowlover2 said:


> You are hitting it out of the ballpark!





Cc1213 said:


> Woo-hoo! Great scores...what terrific retail therapy [emoji122]





Peach08 said:


> Fantastic finds!!





jamamcg said:


> WOW. Congratulations. The chain links even look like the Hermes chain links design. You had a Hermes day.





Raven3766 said:


> Madga!!!!! I'm so happy for you! "The sun will come out tomorrow, Annie!" Congratulations!!!! You have a marvelous day...


Thank you for all your kind comments my PFFs .


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I did it! I found a Judith Leiber snakeskin handbag!
> http://


Congrats on a cute bag, I love Judith Lieber stuff. Now go find that Chanel, Raven 


mharri20 said:


> Oh my...you had some MAJOR scores!!! I bet that sure turned your day around! Woohoo!
> 
> Ah it's such a gorgeous bag!


Thank you and yes it did!


mharri20 said:


> I had planned on going thrifting this week but husband and I both came down with food poisoning, so I was stuck at home. Finally made it out yesterday and went to Goodwill, and I found these Vince pumps for $7.99! They are really comfy with the low heel. Thrift scores make me feel better lol!
> 
> View attachment 3251323
> 
> View attachment 3251324


Wow those are HOT!


Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Amazing finds! I tried thrifting in Toronto but I have no luck at all. I'm not sure this is exactly thrifting but I love finding final sales from Banana Republic on my size. This is probably not high end stuff but I'm happy to share my new suit for $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251379
> View attachment 3251380


This is a great price for a gorgeous classic suit. Some of our thrifts would charge more for it than what you paid 


Cc1213 said:


> I was getting ready to purchase this lovely casserole dish with a gift card, and guess where I found it? Goodwill!! For $5
> 
> View attachment 3251457
> 
> View attachment 3251459


Nice! Love it when that happens.


----------



## magdalinka

xiaoxiao said:


> I usually just lurk but I have to comment. My goodness congratulations!!! I would check your gold chain too, it's a very popular Hermes design. It might be Hermes as well! As for the belt, I cldnt believe it! I just bought the same one for my husband lol. You know it's reversible, too? And the scarf, it's a very sought after scarf!! Amazing. Congratulations!! You hit the H jackpot!


Thank you for your reply. I am still in disbelief over my treasures. I did check the chain for other markings but gave up pretty quickly since how it is only 10k gold and I felt like if it was Hermes the gold would be a higher carat. 
I was actually wondering if the belt and the scarf was something the girls would wear. Or does it look too manly? Opinions?


----------



## xiaoxiao

magdalinka said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am still in disbelief over my treasures. I did check the chain for other markings but gave up pretty quickly since how it is only 10k gold and I felt like if it was Hermes the gold would be a higher carat.
> I was actually wondering if the belt and the scarf was something the girls would wear. Or does it look too manly? Opinions?





I think anyone can wear the scarf and belt, why not? I would have!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> Super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gotten it authenticated? The turn lock looks off to me, too. It would be super awesome if it's authentic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it's yummy soft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Stams. With a little tlc like others mentioned to the straps, this will be even more fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great sweaters! I'm totally in love with that Gucci[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is soo adorable! Karlito is bigger than the bag is! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the Ferragamo queen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has to be up there with best day ever! Way to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is thrift pricing to me! Great find! Love the black trim~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, love it when that happens! Very cool!



Thank you! Yes, He is! It's funny. I like it though it makes a statement.


----------



## Needadvice15

Love those Vince pumps! Great price too


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some pretties from my NYC trip.  If I lived there, I would be at Beacon's Closet, like, twice a week....seriously!



Marc Jacobs ruched floral dress $29.95
https://www.modaoperandi.com/marc-jacobs-r15/fitted-boatneck-long-sleeve-dress-with-allover-ruching







Yigal Azrouel knit top $34.95





Lanvin pumps $34.95





Valentino skirt NWT $34.95


----------



## LuxeDeb

And a few more from NYC trip (Beacon's Closet)



Tuleh embroidered and glittered skirt (sooo pretty, retailed for $1495) $34.95







Lela Rose dress $34.95





Pologeorgis mink scarf (retail is crazy high for this) $24.95






And these were from Buffalo Exchange


Dolce & Gabbana cardi (softer than it looks) $22





Burberry cashmere earmuffs $23


----------



## thriftyandlux

mharri20 said:


> I had a good day at Goodwill last weekend, so I had to share!
> 
> A.L.C. Dress $6.99 (NEVER though I'd ever see this brand in my tiny town's goodwill...)
> View attachment 3246069
> 
> View attachment 3246070
> 
> 
> Theory shirt $4.50
> View attachment 3246071
> 
> 
> Zara side slit sweater $4.50 (wanted this last year but didn't want to spend $70)
> View attachment 3246073
> 
> 
> Eileen Fischer silk top $4.50
> View attachment 3246075
> 
> 
> J Crew wool sweater $5.99
> View attachment 3246078
> 
> 
> I finally found a camel wool coat! I have one that is less structured, so I like how this one is different. It's made in the USA and fits like a glove! $8.99
> View attachment 3246079



Loove that ALC dress! It looks super thick and comfy. That camel coat is so beautiful and classic too!



LisaK026 said:


> Cashmere Gucci & Vince. The Vince is really dark brown (the color of the tag photo). They were $4 each. The Gucci is super soft.



Love that Gucci! You can never go wrong with cozy sweaters 



Cc1213 said:


> Won these beautiful Ferragamo Pim shoes on shopgoodwill for $23! They are in REALLY good shape.
> 
> View attachment 3249424
> 
> View attachment 3249425
> 
> View attachment 3249426



Congrats! Those are beautiful and look completely brand new!



magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720



Amazing!! Good for you  everyone deserves an awesome thrift score on a tough day, those are insane finds!!



mharri20 said:


> I had planned on going thrifting this week but husband and I both came down with food poisoning, so I was stuck at home. Finally made it out yesterday and went to Goodwill, and I found these Vince pumps for $7.99! They are really comfy with the low heel. Thrift scores make me feel better lol!
> 
> View attachment 3251323
> 
> View attachment 3251324



Love these! I've been obsessed with lower heels lately, so much easier to wear!



Pinkiemom said:


> Hello everyone! Amazing finds! I tried thrifting in Toronto but I have no luck at all. I'm not sure this is exactly thrifting but I love finding final sales from Banana Republic on my size. This is probably not high end stuff but I'm happy to share my new suit for $16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251379
> View attachment 3251380



A new suit for $16 is definitely worth celebrating! I'm a fellow Torontonian, and I have crazy good thrift luck as long as I'm not in the downtown core, you should check out Scarborough, Oakville, Richmond Hill, and Newmarket! I've had great luck at all their stores


----------



## thriftyandlux

My thrift luck had been up and down towards the end of the year but it looks like things are looking up now!

1. Paloma Picasso belt $3.99 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
2. Hugo Boss 'Jadena' blazer $14.39 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
3. Vintage Escada sweater $9.99 from VV
4. Theory sleeveless top $4.99 from VV
5. Coach wallet $4.99 from VV
6. Ugg 'Rylan' slippers $19.99 from VV (steep but they were brand new!)
7. Vintage Moschino tote $11.89 (incl. 30% discount) from VV
8. A.L.C t-shirt dress from 2009 $6.29 (incl. 30% discount) from VV
9. T by Alexander Wang cotton sweater $6.99 from VV
10. Theory 'Besette' blouse $5.24 (incl. 30% discount) from VV


----------



## thriftyandlux

More of my finds cont'd! 

11. Stuart Weitzman peeptoe slingback pumps $3.19 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
12. James Perse tee $2.99 from VV
13. James Perse dress $7.19 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
14. Diane Von Furstenberg 'Kirin' sweater $6.39 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
15. M Missoni dress $6.39 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
16. Vince 'Textured Ponte Sleeveless' dress $11.99 (incl. 20% discount) from VV


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some pretties from my NYC trip.  If I lived there, I would be at Beacon's Closet, like, twice a week....seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs ruched floral dress $29.95
> https://www.modaoperandi.com/marc-jacobs-r15/fitted-boatneck-long-sleeve-dress-with-allover-ruching
> 
> View attachment 3252358
> 
> View attachment 3252359
> 
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel knit top $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252360
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin pumps $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252361
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino skirt NWT $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252363
> 
> View attachment 3252364



Holy scores! Once again you killed it! I've never heard of Beacon's Closet, I'll definitely have to check them out next time I'm in New York


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more from NYC trip (Beacon's Closet)
> 
> 
> 
> Tuleh embroidered and glittered skirt (sooo pretty, retailed for $1495) $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252379
> 
> View attachment 3252380
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252382
> 
> 
> 
> Pologeorgis mink scarf (retail is crazy high for this) $24.95
> 
> View attachment 3252384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these were from Buffalo Exchange
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana cardi (softer than it looks) $22
> 
> View attachment 3252389
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry cashmere earmuffs $23
> 
> View attachment 3252390





Love it all but that tulle skirt!!  To die for!


----------



## Tomsmom

serenaa.lu said:


> More of my finds cont'd!
> 
> 11. Stuart Weitzman peeptoe slingback pumps $3.19 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 12. James Perse tee $2.99 from VV
> 13. James Perse dress $7.19 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 14. Diane Von Furstenberg 'Kirin' sweater $6.39 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 15. M Missoni dress $6.39 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 16. Vince 'Textured Ponte Sleeveless' dress $11.99 (incl. 20% discount) from VV



Great finds, the dresss look so nice on you!


----------



## Pinkiemom

serenaa.lu said:


> Loove that ALC dress! It looks super thick and comfy. That camel coat is so beautiful and classic too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Gucci! You can never go wrong with cozy sweaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Those are beautiful and look completely brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!! Good for you  everyone deserves an awesome thrift score on a tough day, those are insane finds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these! I've been obsessed with lower heels lately, so much easier to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new suit for $16 is definitely worth celebrating! I'm a fellow Torontonian, and I have crazy good thrift luck as long as I'm not in the downtown core, you should check out Scarborough, Oakville, Richmond Hill, and Newmarket! I've had great luck at all their stores




Wow really? Where do you go thrifting? I tried at Thrift Village at Steeles Avenue West. I didn't find anything high end. I'm probably not going on a good day. [emoji4]


----------



## jamamcg

So happy that I got this. It's a ebay find. 

Alexander McQueen for Givenchy. 

It's navy with black detail and was shown on the a/w 1998 runway in grey and white. 






Sorry for the rubbish pics I deleted them off my phone and it's now too late tonight to take some more.


----------



## thriftyandlux

Pinkiemom said:


> Wow really? Where do you go thrifting? I tried at Thrift Village at Steeles Avenue West. I didn't find anything high end. I'm probably not going on a good day. [emoji4]



I pretty much only go to the Value Villages in all those cities (Oakville, Richmond Hill, Markham, Scarborough, Newmarket) I've had luck at all of them  give them a try! Apparently weekdays are better than weekends because that's when all the new stuff comes out.



Tomsmom said:


> Great finds, the dresss look so nice on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## hannah.hewi.

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720



AMAZING! You seem to have the best luck thrifting! Someone's got to educate me on these "hand rolled edges" so i know what to look for!


----------



## drifter

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Found this Fendi mini croissant on ebay for $40. I am obsessed with collecting unique Fendi bags and this was a steal.



Such an adorable bag.  Even the name is adorable!



magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720


Congratulations on your amazing H finds!  How exciting!



LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more from NYC trip (Beacon's Closet)
> 
> Burberry cashmere earmuffs $23
> View attachment 3252390



Those earmuffs are sooo cute


----------



## ladyash

serenaa.lu said:


> Loove that ALC dress! It looks super thick and comfy. That camel coat is so beautiful and classic too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Gucci! You can never go wrong with cozy sweaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Those are beautiful and look completely brand new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!! Good for you  everyone deserves an awesome thrift score on a tough day, those are insane finds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these! I've been obsessed with lower heels lately, so much easier to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new suit for $16 is definitely worth celebrating! I'm a fellow Torontonian, and I have crazy good thrift luck as long as I'm not in the downtown core, you should check out Scarborough, Oakville, Richmond Hill, and Newmarket! I've had great luck at all their stores




If you drive I would suggest Guelph thrift stores! I've had some of my best finds there. I don't get to go anymore now that my sister is done school and I don't own a car, but it's definitely worth the drive if you are able to.


----------



## ladyash

jamamcg said:


> So happy that I got this. It's a ebay find.
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.
> 
> It's navy with black detail and was shown on the a/w 1998 runway in grey and white.
> 
> View attachment 3252565
> 
> View attachment 3252566
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish pics I deleted them off my phone and it's now too late tonight to take some more.




This blazer is amazing!


----------



## jamamcg

ladyash said:


> This blazer is amazing!




Thanks ladyash. I know how much you like your Blazers [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## hellokimmiee

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some pretties from my NYC trip.  If I lived there, I would be at Beacon's Closet, like, twice a week....seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs ruched floral dress $29.95
> https://www.modaoperandi.com/marc-jacobs-r15/fitted-boatneck-long-sleeve-dress-with-allover-ruching
> 
> View attachment 3252358
> 
> View attachment 3252359
> 
> 
> 
> Yigal Azrouel knit top $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252360
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin pumps $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252361
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino skirt NWT $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252363
> 
> View attachment 3252364




Wow! Love everything!


----------



## JOODLZ

I'm a little behind on reading this thread...again!

Does anyone know MCM? I found this yesterday at GW...cheap! The MCM AT thread is a little behind...any info is appreciated. Here's a link to more pics:                       http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authenticate-this-mcm-271790-9.html


----------



## KrissieNO.5

drifter said:


> Such an adorable bag.  Even the name is adorable!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your amazing H finds!  How exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Those earmuffs are sooo cute



Thank you! The name kills me haha


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Hey thrifty finders!! Just checking into this thread after many years....wow cant wait to look back at all of your great secondhand finds.  I remember this thread when it first started ...so cool to see some familiar names  

Hey....KrissieNO.5, Jamamcg, Ladydash, Tomsmom...etc!!  Looks like your still at it!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> So happy that I got this. It's a ebay find.
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.
> 
> It's navy with black detail and was shown on the a/w 1998 runway in grey and white.
> 
> View attachment 3252565
> 
> View attachment 3252566
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish pics I deleted them off my phone and it's now too late tonight to take some more.



Whoa! This is incredible!


----------



## Tomsmom

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Hey thrifty finders!! Just checking into this thread after many years....wow cant wait to look back at all of your great secondhand finds.  I remember this thread when it first started ...so cool to see some familiar names
> 
> Hey....KrissieNO.5, Jamamcg, Ladydash, Tomsmom...etc!!  Looks like your still at it!!!



Hi &#128512;!!


----------



## jamamcg

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Whoa! This is incredible!




Thanks. [emoji5]&#65039;.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

JOODLZ said:


> I'm a little behind on reading this thread...again!
> 
> Does anyone know MCM? I found this yesterday at GW...cheap! The MCM AT thread is a little behind...any info is appreciated. Here's a link to more pics:                       http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authenticate-this-mcm-271790-9.html



What is the country origin? Hard for me to see


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Got a Dior handbag from the GWO
Ferragamo tie from GWO
six Gucci (not Paolo) ties from VV
and Manolo Blahniks from VV
Plus a couple of Misook and Ming Wang jackets


----------



## Pinkiemom

serenaa.lu said:


> I pretty much only go to the Value Villages in all those cities (Oakville, Richmond Hill, Markham, Scarborough, Newmarket) I've had luck at all of them  give them a try! Apparently weekdays are better than weekends because that's when all the new stuff comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Thanks - I'm going to try those stores...


----------



## jamamcg

2goodeyestoo said:


> Got a Dior handbag from the GWO
> Ferragamo tie from GWO
> six Gucci (not Paolo) ties from VV
> and Manolo Blahniks from VV
> Plus a couple of Misook and Ming Wang jackets
> 
> View attachment 3253335




Love everything especially the Orange gucci tie with the gold horse bit logo print.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

jamamcg said:


> Love everything especially the Orange gucci tie with the gold horse bit logo print.



Thank you.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> So happy that I got this. It's a ebay find.
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.
> 
> It's navy with black detail and was shown on the a/w 1998 runway in grey and white.
> 
> View attachment 3252565
> 
> View attachment 3252566
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish pics I deleted them off my phone and it's now too late tonight to take some more.


This is so beautiful, love the structure.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Got a Dior handbag from the GWO
> Ferragamo tie from GWO
> six Gucci (not Paolo) ties from VV
> and Manolo Blahniks from VV
> Plus a couple of Misook and Ming Wang jackets
> 
> View attachment 3253335


Great haul, love the Dior. Gucci ties are colorful, I love color!


----------



## JOODLZ

2goodeyestoo said:


> What is the country origin? Hard for me to see



Sadly, there is nothing legible...just the edges of a cartouche (inverted radius corners in a horizontal rectangle) that looks like it may have been heat stamped with foil. I've looked with a magnifying glass and can't make out anything 

Thanks for your question...hope this helps.


----------



## mharri20

jamamcg said:


> So happy that I got this. It's a ebay find.
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.
> 
> It's navy with black detail and was shown on the a/w 1998 runway in grey and white.
> 
> View attachment 3252565
> 
> View attachment 3252566
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish pics I deleted them off my phone and it's now too late tonight to take some more.



This is such a great blazer! I love the shape of it. What a stunning piece 



2goodeyestoo said:


> Got a Dior handbag from the GWO
> Ferragamo tie from GWO
> six Gucci (not Paolo) ties from VV
> and Manolo Blahniks from VV
> Plus a couple of Misook and Ming Wang jackets
> 
> View attachment 3253335



Major scores! Loving the Manolos!


----------



## Tomsmom

Louboutins 24.99 &#128512;


----------



## itsmree

mharri20 said:


> I had planned on going thrifting this week but husband and I both came down with food poisoning, so I was stuck at home. Finally made it out yesterday and went to Goodwill, and I found these Vince pumps for $7.99! They are really comfy with the low heel. Thrift scores make me feel better lol!
> 
> View attachment 3251323
> 
> View attachment 3251324


those are so super cute!


----------



## thriftyandlux

ladyash said:


> If you drive I would suggest Guelph thrift stores! I've had some of my best finds there. I don't get to go anymore now that my sister is done school and I don't own a car, but it's definitely worth the drive if you are able to.



Really? I never would have thought, thanks for the tip! I'll have to check them out sometime


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720


congrats! awesome finds!


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> I did it! I found a Judith Leiber snakeskin handbag!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160123_202913_zpsjhhxee4m.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


woohoo!


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> So happy that I got this. It's a ebay find.
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.
> 
> It's navy with black detail and was shown on the a/w 1998 runway in grey and white.
> 
> View attachment 3252565
> 
> View attachment 3252566
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish pics I deleted them off my phone and it's now too late tonight to take some more.


gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> woohoo!


Thanks Nerimanna!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this vintage Cartier for $2.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160129_044157-1_zpsr4eogups.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## emilu

Found a cute Mac & co dress for $5. I'm not usually into the sparkles but this seems like it will be an easy to wear pull over style for when you want a little oomph with the effort. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Pics are from an eBay listing for the same dress.


----------



## Tomsmom

Coach made in Italy satchel never used. The shoulder strap was wrapped up inside the bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

emilu said:


> Found a cute Mac & co dress for $5. I'm not usually into the sparkles but this seems like it will be an easy to wear pull over style for when you want a little oomph with the effort.
> View attachment 3256127
> View attachment 3256128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pics are from an eBay listing for the same dress.



Such a pretty dress!


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Coach made in Italy satchel never used. The shoulder strap was wrapped up inside the bag!




That's a Madison bag. Coach did them in the late '90's to compete with higher end bags. The leather is same as Chanel caviar leather. Originally about $700.


----------



## Tomsmom

chowlover2 said:


> That's a Madison bag. Coach did them in the late '90's to compete with higher end bags. The leather is same as Chanel caviar leather. Originally about $700.



Oh my gosh !  Thanks for the history it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Bottega veneta straw woven bag


----------



## hitt

Tomsmom said:


> Coach made in Italy satchel never used. The shoulder strap was wrapped up inside the bag!


Goodness. Congratulations. It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Tomsmom

hitt said:


> Goodness. Congratulations. It is GORGEOUS!



Thank you&#128512;!


----------



## Peach08

jamamcg said:


> So happy that I got this. It's a ebay find.
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.
> 
> It's navy with black detail and was shown on the a/w 1998 runway in grey and white.
> 
> View attachment 3252565
> 
> View attachment 3252566
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish pics I deleted them off my phone and it's now too late tonight to take some more.




A complete work of art, love it!


----------



## Nique01

My best deal...so far, is a Mocha Brown Bedford Satchel / Crossbody $25
The listing says large, but it's actually medium.


https://poshmark.com/listing/Large-Michael-Kors-cross-body-56a17be6729a6669390021e1


----------



## Cc1213

I found this really neat Marc Jacobs cardigan at the GW, but I'm not really sure how to rock it. It is heavily embellished with sea shells, and has this weird inside-out look to it...What do y'all think?


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> I found this really neat Marc Jacobs cardigan at the GW, but I'm not really sure how to rock it. It is heavily embellished with sea shells, and has this weird inside-out look to it...What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 3261065
> 
> View attachment 3261066
> 
> View attachment 3261067




Oooh I like it. Very quirky design. I bet the retail was quite high on that.


----------



## wis3ly

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my gosh !  Thanks for the history it's a gorgeous bag.



Where did you score this beauty?


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> I found this really neat Marc Jacobs cardigan at the GW, but I'm not really sure how to rock it. It is heavily embellished with sea shells, and has this weird inside-out look to it...What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 3261065
> 
> View attachment 3261066
> 
> View attachment 3261067



That collar detail is fabulous! I love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

wis3ly said:


> Where did you score this beauty?



At the Salvation Army &#128512;


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> I found this really neat Marc Jacobs cardigan at the GW, but I'm not really sure how to rock it. It is heavily embellished with sea shells, and has this weird inside-out look to it...What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 3261065
> 
> View attachment 3261066
> 
> View attachment 3261067



I really like it!


----------



## wis3ly

Tomsmom said:


> At the Salvation Army &#128512;



Ah need to frequent more Salvation Army in the city!


----------



## LuxeDeb

serenaa.lu said:


> My thrift luck had been up and down towards the end of the year but it looks like things are looking up now!
> 
> 1. Paloma Picasso belt $3.99 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 2. Hugo Boss 'Jadena' blazer $14.39 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 3. Vintage Escada sweater $9.99 from VV
> 4. Theory sleeveless top $4.99 from VV
> 5. Coach wallet $4.99 from VV
> 6. Ugg 'Rylan' slippers $19.99 from VV (steep but they were brand new!)
> 7. Vintage Moschino tote $11.89 (incl. 30% discount) from VV
> 8. A.L.C t-shirt dress from 2009 $6.29 (incl. 30% discount) from VV
> 9. T by Alexander Wang cotton sweater $6.99 from VV
> 10. Theory 'Besette' blouse $5.24 (incl. 30% discount) from VV





serenaa.lu said:


> More of my finds cont'd!
> 
> 11. Stuart Weitzman peeptoe slingback pumps $3.19 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 12. James Perse tee $2.99 from VV
> 13. James Perse dress $7.19 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 14. Diane Von Furstenberg 'Kirin' sweater $6.39 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 15. M Missoni dress $6.39 (incl. 20% discount) from VV
> 16. Vince 'Textured Ponte Sleeveless' dress $11.99 (incl. 20% discount) from VV




Great finds! I have the Moschino luggage that matches your tote bag! It was my first set of luggage. And I still use it because it folds up & I can pack it as emergency luggage (for shopping)  Alas the tote was the only piece I did not purchase . lol. Great deal on the Ugg slippers.I especially love the M Missoni dress & the T by Alexaner Wang sweater is such a pretty color.



jamamcg said:


> So happy that I got this. It's a ebay find.
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.
> 
> It's navy with black detail and was shown on the a/w 1998 runway in grey and white.
> 
> View attachment 3252565
> 
> View attachment 3252566
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish pics I deleted them off my phone and it's now too late tonight to take some more.



Such beautiful lines!



JOODLZ said:


> I'm a little behind on reading this thread...again!
> 
> Does anyone know MCM? I found this yesterday at GW...cheap! The MCM AT thread is a little behind...any info is appreciated. Here's a link to more pics:                       http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authenticate-this-mcm-271790-9.html



Nice find! MCM is hot again!




2goodeyestoo said:


> Got a Dior handbag from the GWO
> Ferragamo tie from GWO
> six Gucci (not Paolo) ties from VV
> and Manolo Blahniks from VV
> Plus a couple of Misook and Ming Wang jackets
> 
> View attachment 3253335



That Dior bag! Love the Gucci horseshoe bit tie...so classic!



Tomsmom said:


> Louboutins 24.99 &#128512;



Woohoo!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I found this vintage Cartier for $2.



Nice! You have such great handbag luck!



emilu said:


> Found a cute Mac & co dress for $5. I'm not usually into the sparkles but this seems like it will be an easy to wear pull over style for when you want a little oomph with the effort.
> View attachment 3256127
> View attachment 3256128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pics are from an eBay listing for the same dress.



Pretty!



Tomsmom said:


> Coach made in Italy satchel never used. The shoulder strap was wrapped up inside the bag!



Lovely! That looks like a much higher end bag! I never would have guessed Coach.



Tomsmom said:


> Bottega veneta straw woven bag



Yowza! You are going to be super chic this spring and summer! Love it



Cc1213 said:


> I found this really neat Marc Jacobs cardigan at the GW, but I'm not really sure how to rock it. It is heavily embellished with sea shells, and has this weird inside-out look to it...What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 3261065
> 
> View attachment 3261066
> 
> View attachment 3261067



OMG love love! I think that is your best score ever thrifting! I would rock it with a white or off white sheath dress.


----------



## mharri20

Cc1213 said:


> I found this really neat Marc Jacobs cardigan at the GW, but I'm not really sure how to rock it. It is heavily embellished with sea shells, and has this weird inside-out look to it...What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 3261065
> 
> View attachment 3261066
> 
> View attachment 3261067



This cardi is so pretty!! I am swooning over the collar detail. I agree with Luxdeb, and think it would great with a white sheath dress, or an all white jean and top ensemble with some nude shoes


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I think it's amazing. Love it!



Cc1213 said:


> I found this really neat Marc Jacobs cardigan at the GW, but I'm not really sure how to rock it. It is heavily embellished with sea shells, and has this weird inside-out look to it...What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 3261065
> 
> View attachment 3261066
> 
> View attachment 3261067


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> I found this really neat Marc Jacobs cardigan at the GW, but I'm not really sure how to rock it. It is heavily embellished with sea shells, and has this weird inside-out look to it...What do y'all think?
> 
> View attachment 3261065
> 
> View attachment 3261066
> 
> View attachment 3261067


this would look good in summer! paired with a white tank top, blue denim jeans and tan-colored flats and a raffia bag. and you could get wear it with semi-precious looking colored stones or white stones for earrings and it will look so fab a la' Ibiza fashion.


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> I'm a little behind on reading this thread...again!
> 
> Does anyone know MCM? I found this yesterday at GW...cheap! The MCM AT thread is a little behind...any info is appreciated. Here's a link to more pics:                       http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authenticate-this-mcm-271790-9.html


I am not an expert but looks good to me. 


2goodeyestoo said:


> Got a Dior handbag from the GWO
> Ferragamo tie from GWO
> six Gucci (not Paolo) ties from VV
> and Manolo Blahniks from VV
> Plus a couple of Misook and Ming Wang jackets
> 
> View attachment 3253335


Nice haul! beautiful shoes and ties. 


Tomsmom said:


> Louboutins 24.99 &#128512;


Amazing find! Gorgeous. 


Raven3766 said:


> I found this vintage Cartier for $2.
> http://


Wow, what a nice little bag. Congrats. 


emilu said:


> Found a cute Mac & co dress for $5. I'm not usually into the sparkles but this seems like it will be an easy to wear pull over style for when you want a little oomph with the effort.
> View attachment 3256127
> View attachment 3256128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Pics are from an eBay listing for the same dress.


Classy sparkles 


Tomsmom said:


> Bottega veneta straw woven bag


You are on a roll.. Pretty BV!


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> So happy that I got this. It's a ebay find.
> 
> Alexander McQueen for Givenchy.
> 
> It's navy with black detail and was shown on the a/w 1998 runway in grey and white.
> 
> View attachment 3252565
> 
> View attachment 3252566
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rubbish pics I deleted them off my phone and it's now too late tonight to take some more.


This is so beautiful.


----------



## JOODLZ

jamamcg said:


> Thanks. It's mostly all from this one junk shop that I truly love it is so packed full it's quite difficult to find things, literally treasure hunting.
> 
> This is what the shop looks like. It's actually quite tidy in this picture.
> View attachment 3243292



I would need to pack a lunchoh what fun!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> OMG!!! Can not believe what I just found.
> 
> I was having a pretty tough day, overall just a miserable day, so I needed a little thrift therapy.
> 
> Went to my absolute favorite Savers, looked through all the jewelry and found a pretty 10k gold chain for $2. This alone would have been enough to get my mood back up. But then I went to check accessories.
> As usual touching all the fabrics when my hand stops at something very soft and well made. Could not believe my eyes when I saw the hand rolled edge and the logo. Hermes cashmere muffler for $1.99. Almost dropped right there.
> But that is not all my friends. I proceeded to check the belts and sure enough, my eye sees a very shiny buckle. And that's how I found a $7 Hermes Cape Cod belt (stamp is from 07 but the same one on the official site retails for $900).
> I am beyond thrilled!! Could not throw my money at the cashier fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3249711
> View attachment 3249712
> View attachment 3249715
> View attachment 3249716
> View attachment 3249720



Ooooohhhh!!! You are one lucky duckyfabulous


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I did it! I found a Judith Leiber snakeskin handbag!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160123_202913_zpsjhhxee4m.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



YAY for YOU!


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> I found this vintage Cartier for $2.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160129_044157-1_zpsr4eogups.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



GET OUTthis is amazing!



Tomsmom said:


> Coach made in Italy satchel never used. The shoulder strap was wrapped up inside the bag!



Right up my alley  LOVE IT!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Nice find! MCM is hot again!





magdalinka said:


> I am not an expert but looks good to me.



Thanksthe AT MCM thread is pretty slow, so I still don't have an "official" opinion, but I'm confident it's the real deal.

Early last week I stopped in a local thrift that's known for estate clean-outsmostly household goods and fairly worn-out clothing. But waitUnder a table smushed into a plastic bin I found an amazing Coach Court bag and 2 Fendi totes$1 eachall authenticated. So I went back a few days later hoping lightning would strike again and found a Gucci Plus for $5still awaiting authentication on this one. And with a little elbow grease I managed to remove the monogram


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
Manolos from GWO for $3
Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99


----------



## Peach08

JOODLZ said:


> Thanksthe AT MCM thread is pretty slow, so I still don't have an "official" opinion, but I'm confident it's the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Early last week I stopped in a local thrift that's known for estate clean-outsmostly household goods and fairly worn-out clothing. But waitUnder a table smushed into a plastic bin I found an amazing Coach Court bag and 2 Fendi totes$1 eachall authenticated. So I went back a few days later hoping lightning would strike again and found a Gucci Plus for $5still awaiting authentication on this one. And with a little elbow grease I managed to remove the monogram




Love the fendi tote bags!


----------



## Peach08

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3265492
> 
> 
> TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
> Manolos from GWO for $3
> Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99




Those manolos look like the perfect black sandal for a LBD


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3265492
> 
> 
> TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
> Manolos from GWO for $3
> Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99




That coat is TDF! And the shoes too!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Thanksthe AT MCM thread is pretty slow, so I still don't have an "official" opinion, but I'm confident it's the real deal.
> 
> Early last week I stopped in a local thrift that's known for estate clean-outsmostly household goods and fairly worn-out clothing. But waitUnder a table smushed into a plastic bin I found an amazing Coach Court bag and 2 Fendi totes$1 eachall authenticated. So I went back a few days later hoping lightning would strike again and found a Gucci Plus for $5still awaiting authentication on this one. And with a little elbow grease I managed to remove the monogram



You hit the jackpot!  Love the Fendi totes!!


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3265492
> 
> 
> TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
> Manolos from GWO for $3
> Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99



Nice coat and great Manolos!


----------



## hitt

JOODLZ said:


> Thanksthe AT MCM thread is pretty slow, so I still don't have an "official" opinion, but I'm confident it's the real deal.
> 
> Early last week I stopped in a local thrift that's known for estate clean-outsmostly household goods and fairly worn-out clothing. But waitUnder a table smushed into a plastic bin I found an amazing Coach Court bag and 2 Fendi totes$1 eachall authenticated. So I went back a few days later hoping lightning would strike again and found a Gucci Plus for $5still awaiting authentication on this one. And with a little elbow grease I managed to remove the monogram


I always see Estate Sale signs but I pass on them. You make me want to stop by one the next time I see it. 

GOODNESS! I am drooling over your finds!


----------



## JOODLZ

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3265492
> 
> 
> TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
> Manolos from GWO for $3
> Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99



Great buysI visit my local thrifts several times a weekonly pair of Manolos I've ever seen were shredded 



Peach08 said:


> Love the fendi tote bags!



Thanks!



Tomsmom said:


> You hit the jackpot!  Love the Fendi totes!!



Thanks!



hitt said:


> I always see Estate Sale signs but I pass on them. You make me want to stop by one the next time I see it.
> 
> GOODNESS! I am drooling over your finds!



Thanks! Estate sales are ok in my area, but usually over pricedGW and SA are best here, but I'll be going back to this little thrift more often!


----------



## mharri20

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3265492
> 
> 
> TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
> Manolos from GWO for $3
> Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99



The coat is gorgeous, and so are the shoes! Such pretty Manolos


----------



## LisaK026

*Goodwill Scores*
Free People jacket $8
J Crew polka dot shirt $4
Cabi black weater $4
Shells I found at the beach Monday. It was 86°


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> *Goodwill Scores*
> Free People jacket $8
> J Crew polka dot shirt $4
> Cabi black weater $4
> Shells I found at the beach Monday. It was 86°




Love Free People!  And such pretty shells I miss the beach...


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> Great finds! I have the Moschino luggage that matches your tote bag! It was my first set of luggage. And I still use it because it folds up & I can pack it as emergency luggage (for shopping)  Alas the tote was the only piece I did not purchase . lol. Great deal on the Ugg slippers.I especially love the M Missoni dress & the T by Alexaner Wang sweater is such a pretty color.
> 
> 
> 
> Such beautiful lines!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find! MCM is hot again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Dior bag! Love the Gucci horseshoe bit tie...so classic!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!



Ooooh I had no idea it was part of a luggage set, I would love to see that! And thank you! I still need to catch up to all your amazing finds! 



JOODLZ said:


> Thanksthe AT MCM thread is pretty slow, so I still don't have an "official" opinion, but I'm confident it's the real deal.
> 
> Early last week I stopped in a local thrift that's known for estate clean-outsmostly household goods and fairly worn-out clothing. But waitUnder a table smushed into a plastic bin I found an amazing Coach Court bag and 2 Fendi totes$1 eachall authenticated. So I went back a few days later hoping lightning would strike again and found a Gucci Plus for $5still awaiting authentication on this one. And with a little elbow grease I managed to remove the monogram



Gorgeous finds! They all look to be in perfect condition too! 


2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3265492
> 
> 
> TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
> Manolos from GWO for $3
> Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99



LOVE those Manolos!! Great finds


----------



## thriftyandlux

Some finds from the past couple weeks 

1. Brand new Ferragamo pumps! A bit pricey, but for brand new in my size I'll take it! $25.99 @ VV
2. Etro blouse for my Mum $7.99 (incl. 20% off) @ VV
3. Stella McCartney waxed denim skinny jeans from Plato's Closet's yellow tag clearance event, all yellow tags were $2! 
4. James Perse hoodie $3.99 (incl. 20% off) @ VV
5. Smythe 'Tuxedo Stripe' linen blazer $13.49 @ VV
6. Max Mara LBD $17.99 @ VV


----------



## thriftyandlux

One more! This cute little Love Moschino top with a sequin cat on it, I'm a sucker for anything with cats 
$8.99 @ VV


----------



## Tomsmom

serenaa.lu said:


> One more! This cute little Love Moschino top with a sequin cat on it, I'm a sucker for anything with cats
> $8.99 @ VV



Love everything you totally scored on the Ferragamos!


----------



## Rikilove10

I ran across this vintage Coach bag at a yard sale. Only $8! It has a small water stain on it, but, it's in great condition, overall.  I think this is a Coach saddle bag. Whatever the style type, I love this bag!


----------



## hitt

Rikilove10 said:


> I ran across this vintage Coach bag at a yard sale. Only $8! It has a small water stain on it, but, it's in great condition, overall.  I think this is a Coach saddle bag. Whatever the style type, I love this bag!


It's gorgeous. The color and hardware is perfection. I think it might be the Coach Equestrian Flap Shopper.


----------



## Rikilove10

hitt said:


> It's gorgeous. The color and hardware is perfection. I think it might be the Coach Equestrian Flap Shopper.



Omg, that's totally it! I Googled 'Coach Equestrian Flap Shopper' and the pictures match my bag perfectly. Thank you for the style info!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Thanksthe AT MCM thread is pretty slow, so I still don't have an "official" opinion, but I'm confident it's the real deal.
> 
> Early last week I stopped in a local thrift that's known for estate clean-outsmostly household goods and fairly worn-out clothing. But waitUnder a table smushed into a plastic bin I found an amazing Coach Court bag and 2 Fendi totes$1 eachall authenticated. So I went back a few days later hoping lightning would strike again and found a Gucci Plus for $5still awaiting authentication on this one. And with a little elbow grease I managed to remove the monogram


Wow, lightning struck twice. I'm lovin' the Fendi totes.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3265492
> 
> 
> TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
> Manolos from GWO for $3
> Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99


Nice finds, Manolo's and Gucci's; this thread is on fire!


----------



## mharri20

serenaa.lu said:


> One more! This cute little Love Moschino top with a sequin cat on it, I'm a sucker for anything with cats
> $8.99 @ VV



Omg yes everything with cats on it is AMAZING!! Obsessed with the sweater (no really...I am lol). And those Ferragamo shoes were a major score too!


----------



## magdalinka

My newest score - $125 for this H cashmere silk GM Clic Clac shawl. And my family of cashmere shawls together. I have bee so lucky with these, the highest price I have paid was $125.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> My newest score - $125 for this H cashmere silk GM Clic Clac shawl. And my family of cashmere shawls together. I have bee so lucky with these, the highest price I have paid was $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269690
> View attachment 3269691



They are all so lovely Magda!


----------



## Peach08

magdalinka said:


> My newest score - $125 for this H cashmere silk GM Clic Clac shawl. And my family of cashmere shawls together. I have bee so lucky with these, the highest price I have paid was $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269690
> View attachment 3269691




What a lovely collection! Great colors


----------



## thriftyandlux

Tomsmom said:


> Love everything you totally scored on the Ferragamos!


Thanks! I couldn't believe someone would just give them away brand new!



mharri20 said:


> Omg yes everything with cats on it is AMAZING!! Obsessed with the sweater (no really...I am lol). And those Ferragamo shoes were a major score too!


Haha! Thanks girl!



magdalinka said:


> My newest score - $125 for this H cashmere silk GM Clic Clac shawl. And my family of cashmere shawls together. I have bee so lucky with these, the highest price I have paid was $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269690
> View attachment 3269691


Gorgeous collection! I can only imagine how incredible the fabric must feel!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> My newest score - $125 for this H cashmere silk GM Clic Clac shawl. And my family of cashmere shawls together. I have bee so lucky with these, the highest price I have paid was $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269690
> View attachment 3269691



Wow!


----------



## LisaK026

I was all excited about this find 'till I saw that potential Birkin. 
This is a vintage Heckman mahogany magazine stand $10. Found one on etsy for $135. It's in perfect condition.


----------



## jamamcg

LisaK026 said:


> I was all excited about this find 'till I saw that potential Birkin.
> This is a vintage Heckman mahogany magazine stand $10. Found one on etsy for $135. It's in perfect condition.




Oooh I like that.


----------



## jamamcg

Seeing that potential Birkin just reminds me of this story. I have had this article on my wall for 6 years now. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It was also a croc Birkin that was found.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

LuxeDeb said:


> And a few more from NYC trip (Beacon's Closet)
> 
> 
> 
> Tuleh embroidered and glittered skirt (sooo pretty, retailed for $1495) $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252379
> 
> View attachment 3252380
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $34.95
> 
> View attachment 3252382
> 
> 
> 
> Pologeorgis mink scarf (retail is crazy high for this) $24.95
> 
> View attachment 3252384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these were from Buffalo Exchange
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana cardi (softer than it looks) $22
> 
> View attachment 3252389
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry cashmere earmuffs $23
> 
> View attachment 3252390



Which location did you go to? I live right near the Brooklyn location and am always disappointed!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> My newest score - $125 for this H cashmere silk GM Clic Clac shawl. And my family of cashmere shawls together. I have bee so lucky with these, the highest price I have paid was $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269690
> View attachment 3269691


Magda, such a lovely family portrait....


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I was all excited about this find 'till I saw that potential Birkin.
> This is a vintage Heckman mahogany magazine stand $10. Found one on etsy for $135. It's in perfect condition.


I love beautiful wood. I have the perfect place to put it...in my home...*hint.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I was all excited about this find 'till I saw that potential Birkin.
> This is a vintage Heckman mahogany magazine stand $10. Found one on etsy for $135. It's in perfect condition.



That piece is lovely !


----------



## joschi

Hi everyone,

Normally I just follow all your wonderfull finds. [emoji106]

 Here in My (outside Us) area I hardly find great Second hand deals. 

Want to share my recent find: sparkeling Jimmy Choo flats[emoji4]
I  paid 24 Eur for them


----------



## Cc1213

I'm just drooling over that Birkin. It is such amazing inspiration for all of us on this thread [emoji4]. I've found some things over the past week...nothing compared to the Birkin!

I had some luck on poshmark - here's a Missoni I got in a trade (so I paid about $7 for shipping)



Here's another Missoni that my mom found at GW for $5



DVF blouse - $5



Stuart Weitzman shoes from Plato's Closet - $17



Versus Versace shirt - $5



A bunch of cologne for my husband, these were all $4



Really pretty Judith Ripka earrings - $80 from poshmark


----------



## Cc1213

joschi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Normally I just follow all your wonderfull finds. [emoji106]
> 
> Here in My (outside Us) area I hardly find great Second hand deals.
> 
> Want to share my recent find: sparkeling Jimmy Choo flats[emoji4]
> I  paid 24 Eur for them
> 
> View attachment 3271163
> View attachment 3271164




Love those Jimmy Choos - they looks so comfy!



magdalinka said:


> My newest score - $125 for this H cashmere silk GM Clic Clac shawl. And my family of cashmere shawls together. I have bee so lucky with these, the highest price I have paid was $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269690
> View attachment 3269691




Gorgeous shawl family, Madga. Great finds!



serenaa.lu said:


> Some finds from the past couple weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brand new Ferragamo pumps! A bit pricey, but for brand new in my size I'll take it! $25.99 @ VV
> 
> 2. Etro blouse for my Mum $7.99 (incl. 20% off) @ VV
> 
> 3. Stella McCartney waxed denim skinny jeans from Plato's Closet's yellow tag clearance event, all yellow tags were $2!
> 
> 4. James Perse hoodie $3.99 (incl. 20% off) @ VV
> 
> 5. Smythe 'Tuxedo Stripe' linen blazer $13.49 @ VV
> 
> 6. Max Mara LBD $17.99 @ VV




Love everything - especially the cat sweater!



LisaK026 said:


> *Goodwill Scores*
> Free People jacket $8
> J Crew polka dot shirt $4
> Cabi black weater $4
> Shells I found at the beach Monday. It was 86°




Hehe, the shells are my favorite.



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3265492
> 
> 
> TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
> Manolos from GWO for $3
> Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99




Beautiful Gucci shoes!


----------



## itsmree

Lotsa Bags said:


> We have a winner.  She is authentic!  Thank you for that site.  My bag checked out all they way with the Real Deal.


Are you kidding?? wow. I think you are getting way more then one jacket for that bag!! Try a car!


----------



## Cc1213

itsmree said:


> Are you kidding?? wow. I think you are getting way more then one jacket for that bag!! Try a car!




Yeah, more like 30 quilted jackets!


----------



## Lotsa Bags

itsmree said:


> Are you kidding?? wow. I think you are getting way more then one jacket for that bag!! Try a car!


Its nice knowing you finally found that "thing" at the SA, but I don't even know where to start as far as value, how to store it.  It is pretty nice looking.  I'm glad I found this site.


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> I'm just drooling over that Birkin. It is such amazing inspiration for all of us on this thread [emoji4]. I've found some things over the past week...nothing compared to the Birkin!
> 
> I had some luck on poshmark - here's a Missoni I got in a trade (so I paid about $7 for shipping)
> View attachment 3271195
> 
> 
> Here's another Missoni that my mom found at GW for $5
> View attachment 3271196
> 
> 
> DVF blouse - $5
> View attachment 3271197
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman shoes from Plato's Closet - $17
> View attachment 3271198
> 
> 
> Versus Versace shirt - $5
> View attachment 3271199
> 
> 
> A bunch of cologne for my husband, these were all $4
> View attachment 3271200
> 
> 
> Really pretty Judith Ripka earrings - $80 from poshmark
> View attachment 3271203




Love the Gaultier bottles.


----------



## LuxeDeb

JOODLZ said:


> Thanksthe AT MCM thread is pretty slow, so I still don't have an "official" opinion, but I'm confident it's the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Early last week I stopped in a local thrift that's known for estate clean-outsmostly household goods and fairly worn-out clothing. But waitUnder a table smushed into a plastic bin I found an amazing Coach Court bag and 2 Fendi totes$1 eachall authenticated. So I went back a few days later hoping lightning would strike again and found a Gucci Plus for $5still awaiting authentication on this one. And with a little elbow grease I managed to remove the monogram





You totally scored on those Fendi totes! Amazing!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3265492
> 
> 
> TSE pure cashmere sweater coat, removable collar, pockets, belt, long for me from VV for $9.99
> Manolos from GWO for $3
> Gucci shoes from villa for $4.99





Nice finds! Bonus points for finding a cashmere sweater coat in good condition!



LisaK026 said:


> *Goodwill Scores*
> Free People jacket $8
> J Crew polka dot shirt $4
> Cabi black weater $4
> Shells I found at the beach Monday. It was 86°




Those shells are gorgeous! I thought Dallas in the 70s was bad. It's too freakin warm. I need some snow!



serenaa.lu said:


> Some finds from the past couple weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brand new Ferragamo pumps! A bit pricey, but for brand new in my size I'll take it! $25.99 @ VV
> 
> 2. Etro blouse for my Mum $7.99 (incl. 20% off) @ VV
> 
> 3. Stella McCartney waxed denim skinny jeans from Plato's Closet's yellow tag clearance event, all yellow tags were $2!
> 
> 4. James Perse hoodie $3.99 (incl. 20% off) @ VV
> 
> 5. Smythe 'Tuxedo Stripe' linen blazer $13.49 @ VV
> 
> 6. Max Mara LBD $17.99 @ VV




Great stuff! Those Stella McCartney jeans were almost free!



serenaa.lu said:


> One more! This cute little Love Moschino top with a sequin cat on it, I'm a sucker for anything with cats
> 
> $8.99 @ VV




Moschino + sequin cat = love!



Rikilove10 said:


> I ran across this vintage Coach bag at a yard sale. Only $8! It has a small water stain on it, but, it's in great condition, overall.  I think this is a Coach saddle bag. Whatever the style type, I love this bag!




Nice find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> My newest score - $125 for this H cashmere silk GM Clic Clac shawl. And my family of cashmere shawls together. I have bee so lucky with these, the highest price I have paid was $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269690
> View attachment 3269691




Lovely addition to your beautiful collection!




Lotsa Bags said:


> Found this today at the SA.  Waiting to find an authenticator!  I went there to find some Hermes ties, which I do often, but today in the bin of bags, there she was!




Holy moly....This is going to be quite the find if its real! Make sure you pay an authentication service, because the super fakers know about codes. Good luck!



LisaK026 said:


> I was all excited about this find 'till I saw that potential Birkin.
> This is a vintage Heckman mahogany magazine stand $10. Found one on etsy for $135. It's in perfect condition.




Beautiful! I love it when we find lovely furniture pieces!




NYYankeeGrl said:


> Which location did you go to? I live right near the Brooklyn location and am always disappointed!




I got some stuff in Manhattan on 13th St and some stuff in Brooklyn on Guernsey St. I preferred the old Brooklyn location. They moved a year or two ago. Their prices are so cheap that most items sell within 24- 48 hours! It's overcrowded & packed tight, but there are lots of treasures. 



joschi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Normally I just follow all your wonderfull finds. [emoji106]
> 
> Here in My (outside Us) area I hardly find great Second hand deals.
> 
> Want to share my recent find: sparkeling Jimmy Choo flats[emoji4]
> I  paid 24 Eur for them
> 
> View attachment 3271163
> View attachment 3271164





Soo pretty! I love the design on the front!



Cc1213 said:


> I'm just drooling over that Birkin. It is such amazing inspiration for all of us on this thread [emoji4]. I've found some things over the past week...nothing compared to the Birkin!
> 
> I had some luck on poshmark - here's a Missoni I got in a trade (so I paid about $7 for shipping)
> View attachment 3271195
> 
> 
> Here's another Missoni that my mom found at GW for $5
> View attachment 3271196
> 
> 
> DVF blouse - $5
> View attachment 3271197
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman shoes from Plato's Closet - $17
> View attachment 3271198
> 
> 
> Versus Versace shirt - $5
> View attachment 3271199
> 
> 
> A bunch of cologne for my husband, these were all $4
> View attachment 3271200
> 
> 
> Really pretty Judith Ripka earrings - $80 from poshmark
> View attachment 3271203




Love everything! Great score on the M Missoni & the Missoni tops! I talked my gbff into giving me his empty Gaultier bottle. Hubby rolled his eyes. I love the bottle. Lol


----------



## LuxeDeb

My favorite score this week.....makes me feel like Wonder Women. I will totally  be rockin this baby!

Delfina Delettrez Rapunzel gold/ rose gold-plated sterling silver cuff. Retail $2875, got it for $59!!!!!!!
I think it came in 2 sizes & this is the bigger (longer) one. One side is gold & one side is rose gold!


http://www.identitebook.com/en/jewelry-2/gold-cuffs/

http://www.polyvore.com/delfina_delettrez_silver_fringe_cuff/thing?id=37614624


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

LuxeDeb said:


> I got some stuff in Manhattan on 13th St and some stuff in Brooklyn on Guernsey St. I preferred the old Brooklyn location. They moved a year or two ago. Their prices are so cheap that most items sell within 24- 48 hours! It's overcrowded & packed tight, but there are lots of treasures.



I literally live a 5 minute walk south of their Brooklyn location. Been there to sell stuff, but have never really found anything that amazing to buy. I guess I'll have to keep my eyes peeled more!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Tomsmom said:


> Bottega veneta straw woven bag



Where do you usually go thrifting?


----------



## Tomsmom

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Where do you usually go thrifting?



Usually in Manhattan, there's a church on w 96 and bway also east 23 between 1st and 2nd I think .


----------



## kdviloria29

It's been a while since i went thrifting since i been busy in medical school. Anyway, last weekend, I finally head over to my favorite thrift ship and decided to look for dresses for Valentine's day. I paid $8 for each dress and $5 for the Ralph Lauren top. All fit perfectly. Thank God the Marni dress had a tie at the back. (It's a size 42 and I'm usually a size 36).


----------



## Tomsmom

kdviloria29 said:


> It's been a while since i went thrifting since i been busy in medical school. Anyway, last weekend, I finally head over to my favorite thrift ship and decided to look for dresses for Valentine's day. I paid $8 for each dress and $5 for the Ralph Lauren top. All fit perfectly. Thank God the Marni dress had a tie at the back. (It's a size 42 and I'm usually a size 36).



Beautiful dresses, I'd love to find a DVF!


----------



## chowlover2

kdviloria29 said:


> It's been a while since i went thrifting since i been busy in medical school. Anyway, last weekend, I finally head over to my favorite thrift ship and decided to look for dresses for Valentine's day. I paid $8 for each dress and $5 for the Ralph Lauren top. All fit perfectly. Thank God the Marni dress had a tie at the back. (It's a size 42 and I'm usually a size 36).




Great finds!


----------



## Cc1213

I have been super inspired by the birkin find, that I've been thrifting like mad since yesterday! I found some cute things today:

Kate Spade shirt from arc for $17 - I didn't realize the tags were still on until I got in my car! 





Vintage Versace glasses. These were half off, so about $13. I don't think I'll ever wear these bad boys, so they may be going to a consignment shop.





Burberry rain coat. Every Burberry coat I've ever found has been too large, so this will also be sold


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> My favorite score this week.....makes me feel like Wonder Women. I will totally  be rockin this baby!
> 
> Delfina Delettrez Rapunzel gold/ rose gold-plated sterling silver cuff. Retail $2875, got it for $59!!!!!!!
> I think it came in 2 sizes & this is the bigger (longer) one. One side is gold & one side is rose gold!
> 
> 
> http://www.identitebook.com/en/jewelry-2/gold-cuffs/
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/delfina_delettrez_silver_fringe_cuff/thing?id=37614624
> 
> View attachment 3271405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271411


Never heard of this before; it's really nice. Something to look for while thrifting.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> I have been super inspired by the birkin find, that I've been thrifting like mad since yesterday! I found some cute things today:
> 
> Kate Spade shirt from arc for $17 - I didn't realize the tags were still on until I got in my car!
> View attachment 3272688
> 
> View attachment 3272689
> 
> 
> Vintage Versace glasses. These were half off, so about $13. I don't think I'll ever wear these bad boys, so they may be going to a consignment shop.
> View attachment 3272690
> 
> View attachment 3272691
> 
> 
> Burberry rain coat. Every Burberry coat I've ever found has been too large, so this will also be sold
> View attachment 3272692


I've been thrifting since the Hermes find as well. All I've found is a Hermes tie, but I've found some pretty good things. I will take pics and post.


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, so I collect paperweights. I've been watching this one for two weeks and finally decided to buy it. It turns out to be a Richard Ritter paperweight. I saw one on the bay for $85 and one for $1800. Mine cost $1.99 and it's rather dark compared to his other paperweights.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160213_175511_zpsnbdm3chk.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Burberry wool hat for $2...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160213_175725_zps17ulsg5w.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Two Bottega Veneta's, jute-$2 and the leather $10
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160213_175611-1_zpsagveecte.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...and a Milly suede/leather for $2
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160213_175958-1_zpsdjwedsz3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, so I collect paperweights. I've been watching this one for two weeks and finally decided to buy it. It turns out to be a Richard Ritter paperweight. I saw one on the bay for $85 and one for $1800. Mine cost $1.99 and it's rather dark compared to his other paperweights.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20160213_175511_zpsnbdm3chk.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Burberry wool hat for $2...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20160213_175725_zps17ulsg5w.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Two Bottega Veneta's, jute-$2 and the leather $10
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...loads/20160213_175611-1_zpsagveecte.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> ...and a Milly suede/leather for $2
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...loads/20160213_175958-1_zpsdjwedsz3.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Love the paper weight. Man, I've been on the hunt for a BV anything since I started thrifting...to this day, haven't found a thing. It's funny how some of us are magnets for certain designers.


----------



## Purseloco

My Dior Gaucho that I got today from The Real Real. Second hand may become a way of life for me. I paid $1000.00 + less then the original price.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Love the paper weight. Man, I've been on the hunt for a BV anything since I started thrifting...to this day, haven't found a thing. It's funny how some of us are magnets for certain designers.


So true, I been on the hunt for a Chanel.


----------



## Raven3766

So, I've found a Alviero Martini for too much...$14
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160214_075734_zpsdabqkwb7.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
...and a Furla for $8
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160214_075817_zpssvav7ezy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So, I've found a Alviero Martini for too much...$14
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160214_075734_zpsdabqkwb7.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...and a Furla for $8
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160214_075817_zpssvav7ezy.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Raven you are the purse queen!  And I love the paperweight.


----------



## Tomsmom

Purseloco said:


> My Dior Gaucho that I got today from The Real Real. Second hand may become a way of life for me. I paid $1000.00 + less then the original price.
> 
> View attachment 3273067



That bag is beautiful.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Raven you are the purse queen!  And I love the paperweight.


Thanks Tomsmom, they are going to the bay. I think I'm going to sell some of my bags, so I can purchase a Chanel.


----------



## Raven3766

Purseloco said:


> My Dior Gaucho that I got today from The Real Real. Second hand may become a way of life for me. I paid $1000.00 + less then the original price.
> 
> View attachment 3273067


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom, they are going to the bay. I think I'm going to sell some of my bags, so I can purchase a Chanel.




Ooooh that's exciting Raven!  I can't wait &#128512;


----------



## tristaeliseh

I had NO idea this thread even existed but I haven't been on this forum in quite some time... but I do have one great collection of goodies I have found through thrift shopping at Value World, various Goodwill stores and also Vintage Vogue which is a branch of Goodwill for more upscale stuff... majority of these items were 5 dollars or less, a couple of items were 14-20 bucks but nothing crazy here! I just stumble upon these great items! These were all found on the floor so no behind a glass display here! 







Vintage Dooney & Bourke bags...






Great Coach bag finds as well... I believe all of these were $5 or less separately at different times.






The Coach shoes were 14.99 but in very good condition!






Two great Longchamp bags, one is from a older limited edition set.






Two black The Sak bags but the white bag is Vintage Celine! 






2 Vera Bradley makeup bags/wristlet, no name green leather bag and black quilted bag from... BG Street











And my first biggie which was this great vintage Christian Dior sweater that was hanging out with the other sweaters on the floor.


----------



## magdalinka

Want to come back in my comp and comment properly but for now happy Valentine's everyone


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Want to come back in my comp and comment properly but for now happy Valentine's everyone
> View attachment 3273533
> View attachment 3273534



Adorable bag!  Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Tomsmom

tristaeliseh said:


> I had NO idea this thread even existed but I haven't been on this forum in quite some time... but I do have one great collection of goodies I have found through thrift shopping at Value World, various Goodwill stores and also Vintage Vogue which is a branch of Goodwill for more upscale stuff... majority of these items were 5 dollars or less, a couple of items were 14-20 bucks but nothing crazy here! I just stumble upon these great items! These were all found on the floor so no behind a glass display here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Coach bag finds as well... I believe all of these were $5 or less separately at different times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coach shoes were 14.99 but in very good condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two great Longchamp bags, one is from a older limited edition set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two black The Sak bags but the white bag is Vintage Celine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Vera Bradley makeup bags/wristlet, no name green leather bag and black quilted bag from... BG Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first biggie which was this great vintage Christian Dior sweater that was hanging out with the other sweaters on the floor.



Awesome bag finds!  Love the Dior!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Want to come back in my comp and comment properly but for now happy Valentine's everyone
> View attachment 3273533
> View attachment 3273534


Sweet bag and Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Raven3766

tristaeliseh said:


> I had NO idea this thread even existed but I haven't been on this forum in quite some time... but I do have one great collection of goodies I have found through thrift shopping at Value World, various Goodwill stores and also Vintage Vogue which is a branch of Goodwill for more upscale stuff... majority of these items were 5 dollars or less, a couple of items were 14-20 bucks but nothing crazy here! I just stumble upon these great items! These were all found on the floor so no behind a glass display here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Coach bag finds as well... I believe all of these were $5 or less separately at different times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coach shoes were 14.99 but in very good condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two great Longchamp bags, one is from a older limited edition set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two black The Sak bags but the white bag is Vintage Celine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Vera Bradley makeup bags/wristlet, no name green leather bag and black quilted bag from... BG Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first biggie which was this great vintage Christian Dior sweater that was hanging out with the other sweaters on the floor.


Welcome and thank you for sharing your wonderful finds!


----------



## thriftyandlux

LisaK026 said:


> I was all excited about this find 'till I saw that potential Birkin.
> This is a vintage Heckman mahogany magazine stand $10. Found one on etsy for $135. It's in perfect condition.


I absolutely love this! I need to start paying more attention to furniture when I thrift!



jamamcg said:


> Seeing that potential Birkin just reminds me of this story. I have had this article on my wall for 6 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270415
> 
> 
> It was also a croc Birkin that was found.


Gives me hope! *sigh* maybe one day 



joschi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Normally I just follow all your wonderfull finds. [emoji106]
> 
> Here in My (outside Us) area I hardly find great Second hand deals.
> 
> Want to share my recent find: sparkeling Jimmy Choo flats[emoji4]
> I  paid 24 Eur for them
> 
> View attachment 3271163
> View attachment 3271164


Beautiful find!!



Cc1213 said:


> I'm just drooling over that Birkin. It is such amazing inspiration for all of us on this thread [emoji4]. I've found some things over the past week...nothing compared to the Birkin!
> 
> I had some luck on poshmark - here's a Missoni I got in a trade (so I paid about $7 for shipping)
> View attachment 3271195
> 
> 
> Here's another Missoni that my mom found at GW for $5
> View attachment 3271196
> 
> 
> DVF blouse - $5
> View attachment 3271197
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman shoes from Plato's Closet - $17
> View attachment 3271198
> 
> 
> Versus Versace shirt - $5
> View attachment 3271199
> 
> 
> A bunch of cologne for my husband, these were all $4
> View attachment 3271200
> 
> 
> Really pretty Judith Ripka earrings - $80 from poshmark
> View attachment 3271203


Looove that DVF blouse, and those SW heels! What a steal!



LuxeDeb said:


> My favorite score this week.....makes me feel like Wonder Women. I will totally  be rockin this baby!
> 
> Delfina Delettrez Rapunzel gold/ rose gold-plated sterling silver cuff. Retail $2875, got it for $59!!!!!!!
> I think it came in 2 sizes & this is the bigger (longer) one. One side is gold & one side is rose gold!
> 
> 
> http://www.identitebook.com/en/jewelry-2/gold-cuffs/
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/delfina_delettrez_silver_fringe_cuff/thing?id=37614624
> 
> View attachment 3271405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271411


That cuff is GORGEOUS!! I cannot believe what a deal you got! I wish I had an eye for jewellery



kdviloria29 said:


> It's been a while since i went thrifting since i been busy in medical school. Anyway, last weekend, I finally head over to my favorite thrift ship and decided to look for dresses for Valentine's day. I paid $8 for each dress and $5 for the Ralph Lauren top. All fit perfectly. Thank God the Marni dress had a tie at the back. (It's a size 42 and I'm usually a size 36).


Looove that Marni dress! I'm still on the hunt for a silk DVF dress! And RL black label NWT for $5!? Awesome finds 



Cc1213 said:


> I have been super inspired by the birkin find, that I've been thrifting like mad since yesterday! I found some cute things today:
> 
> Kate Spade shirt from arc for $17 - I didn't realize the tags were still on until I got in my car!
> View attachment 3272688
> 
> View attachment 3272689
> 
> 
> Vintage Versace glasses. These were half off, so about $13. I don't think I'll ever wear these bad boys, so they may be going to a consignment shop.
> View attachment 3272690
> 
> View attachment 3272691
> 
> 
> Burberry rain coat. Every Burberry coat I've ever found has been too large, so this will also be sold
> View attachment 3272692


Love all of these! I would totally try rocking those Versace sunnies if I could


----------



## thriftyandlux

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, so I collect paperweights. I've been watching this one for two weeks and finally decided to buy it. It turns out to be a Richard Ritter paperweight. I saw one on the bay for $85 and one for $1800. Mine cost $1.99 and it's rather dark compared to his other paperweights.


Who knew there was such a thing as designer paperweights! Great finds! I especially love all those handbags! I'm on the hunt for a new BV 



tristaeliseh said:


> I had NO idea this thread even existed but I haven't been on this forum in quite some time... but I do have one great collection of goodies I have found through thrift shopping at Value World, various Goodwill stores and also Vintage Vogue which is a branch of Goodwill for more upscale stuff... majority of these items were 5 dollars or less, a couple of items were 14-20 bucks but nothing crazy here! I just stumble upon these great items! These were all found on the floor so no behind a glass display here!
> 
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Coach bag finds as well... I believe all of these were $5 or less separately at different times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coach shoes were 14.99 but in very good condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two great Longchamp bags, one is from a older limited edition set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two black The Sak bags but the white bag is Vintage Celine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Vera Bradley makeup bags/wristlet, no name green leather bag and black quilted bag from... BG Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first biggie which was this great vintage Christian Dior sweater that was hanging out with the other sweaters on the floor.


Love these!! Thanks for sharing! That CD sweater looks sooo cozy!



magdalinka said:


> Want to come back in my comp and comment properly but for now happy Valentine's everyone
> View attachment 3273533
> View attachment 3273534


Aw! Just in time for Valentines!  I love me some Moschino, great find!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Had some luck yesterday 
1. Moschino Jeans denim dress $7.99 @ VV, makes me feel very Kylie Jenner it's so tight lol, but oddly extremely comfortable
2. Didn't buy but spotted this awesome Akris Punto blazer for only $10.49 @ VV
3. Didn't buy but found these BRAND NEW Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots for $13.49 @ VV, if only I had size 4 feet....
4. Christian Dior wool-blend dress pants $9.99, they're currently being lengthened at the dry cleaners, sorry I couldn't get a better pic, but I can't wait to have these babies for work


----------



## joschi

Cc1213 said:


> I have been super inspired by the birkin find, that I've been thrifting like mad since yesterday! I found some cute things today:
> 
> Kate Spade shirt from arc for $17 - I didn't realize the tags were still on until I got in my car!
> View attachment 3272688
> 
> View attachment 3272689
> 
> 
> Vintage Versace glasses. These were half off, so about $13. I don't think I'll ever wear these bad boys, so they may be going to a consignment shop.
> View attachment 3272690
> 
> View attachment 3272691
> 
> 
> Burberry rain coat. Every Burberry coat I've ever found has been too large, so this will also be sold
> View attachment 3272692




Wow I love the Kate Spade shirt, totaly my style [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Peach08

Raven3766 said:


> So, I've found a Alviero Martini for too much...$14
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20160214_075734_zpsdabqkwb7.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> ...and a Furla for $8
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...Uploads/20160214_075817_zpssvav7ezy.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Love the furla! Looks buttery soft


----------



## Peach08

magdalinka said:


> Want to come back in my comp and comment properly but for now happy Valentine's everyone
> View attachment 3273533
> View attachment 3273534




Great Valentine's Day find!


----------



## Peach08

serenaa.lu said:


> Had some luck yesterday
> 
> 1. Moschino Jeans denim dress $7.99 @ VV, makes me feel very Kylie Jenner it's so tight lol, but oddly extremely comfortable
> 
> 2. Didn't buy but spotted this awesome Akris Punto blazer for only $10.49 @ VV
> 
> 3. Didn't buy but found these BRAND NEW Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots for $13.49 @ VV, if only I had size 4 feet....
> 
> 4. Christian Dior wool-blend dress pants $9.99, they're currently being lengthened at the dry cleaners, sorry I couldn't get a better pic, but I can't wait to have these babies for work




Great finds!
I would love to find Stuart weitzmans at that price!


----------



## mharri20

kdviloria29 said:


> It's been a while since i went thrifting since i been busy in medical school. Anyway, last weekend, I finally head over to my favorite thrift ship and decided to look for dresses for Valentine's day. I paid $8 for each dress and $5 for the Ralph Lauren top. All fit perfectly. Thank God the Marni dress had a tie at the back. (It's a size 42 and I'm usually a size 36).



Those are some amazing finds! The Marni is my favorite - so pretty!



magdalinka said:


> Want to come back in my comp and comment properly but for now happy Valentine's everyone
> View attachment 3273533
> View attachment 3273534



That is the perfect Valentine's day find! And what a crazy price...



serenaa.lu said:


> Had some luck yesterday
> 1. Moschino Jeans denim dress $7.99 @ VV, makes me feel very Kylie Jenner it's so tight lol, but oddly extremely comfortable
> 2. Didn't buy but spotted this awesome Akris Punto blazer for only $10.49 @ VV
> 3. Didn't buy but found these BRAND NEW Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots for $13.49 @ VV, if only I had size 4 feet....
> 4. Christian Dior wool-blend dress pants $9.99, they're currently being lengthened at the dry cleaners, sorry I couldn't get a better pic, but I can't wait to have these babies for work



That dress looks AMAZING on you!!!! Those SW boots are so cute, but tiny!


----------



## mharri20

Walked out empty handed the last couple times at Goodwill, but yesterday made up for it! 

Free people thermal top $4.50



Lululemon tank $2.29



Tory Burch cardigan $5.99. Has a small hole in the arm but that can be covered if you roll the sleeves so I don't mind. 



Tory Burch coverup $6.99 - this is my favorite and was brand new with the paper still wrapped around the metal ends!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Have you found things at the 96th street church lately? I used to go there daily when I lived in the City but everytime I pop in these days its full of overpriced crap. I got so much cheap designer stuff there back in the day. 



Tomsmom said:


> Usually in Manhattan, there's a church on w 96 and bway also east 23 between 1st and 2nd I think .



That bracelet is EVERYTHING!!!! I love cuffs and that one is just so good. Enjoy!



LuxeDeb said:


> My favorite score this week.....makes me feel like Wonder Women. I will totally  be rockin this baby!
> 
> Delfina Delettrez Rapunzel gold/ rose gold-plated sterling silver cuff. Retail $2875, got it for $59!!!!!!!
> I think it came in 2 sizes & this is the bigger (longer) one. One side is gold & one side is rose gold!
> 
> 
> http://www.identitebook.com/en/jewelry-2/gold-cuffs/
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/delfina_delettrez_silver_fringe_cuff/thing?id=37614624
> 
> View attachment 3271405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271411


----------



## Tomsmom

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Have you found things at the 96th street church lately? I used to go there daily when I lived in the City but everytime I pop in these days its full of overpriced crap. I got so much cheap designer stuff there back in the day.
> 
> !



Every now and then I find something but not that often


----------



## magdalinka

Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783



Love it!  You look awesome!


----------



## thriftyandlux

magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783


Gorgeous!


----------



## xiaoxiao

magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783




As my son Wld say: "Mind. Blown." I bought my husband the same belt few months ago. What an amazing find. It is also reversible!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783


Wow Magda! That's some dress!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!  You look awesome!





serenaa.lu said:


> Gorgeous!





xiaoxiao said:


> As my son Wld say: "Mind. Blown." I bought my husband the same belt few months ago. What an amazing find. It is also reversible!





Raven3766 said:


> Wow Magda! That's some dress!


Thank you ladies, you are too kind


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> I'm just drooling over that Birkin. It is such amazing inspiration for all of us on this thread [emoji4]. I've found some things over the past week...nothing compared to the Birkin!
> 
> I had some luck on poshmark - here's a Missoni I got in a trade (so I paid about $7 for shipping)
> View attachment 3271195
> 
> 
> Here's another Missoni that my mom found at GW for $5
> View attachment 3271196
> 
> 
> DVF blouse - $5
> View attachment 3271197
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman shoes from Plato's Closet - $17
> View attachment 3271198
> 
> 
> Versus Versace shirt - $5
> View attachment 3271199
> 
> 
> A bunch of cologne for my husband, these were all $4
> View attachment 3271200
> 
> 
> Really pretty Judith Ripka earrings - $80 from poshmark
> View attachment 3271203


Gorgeous earrings and I am loving all the Missoni


LuxeDeb said:


> My favorite score this week.....makes me feel like Wonder Women. I will totally  be rockin this baby!
> 
> Delfina Delettrez Rapunzel gold/ rose gold-plated sterling silver cuff. Retail $2875, got it for $59!!!!!!!
> I think it came in 2 sizes & this is the bigger (longer) one. One side is gold & one side is rose gold!
> 
> 
> http://www.identitebook.com/en/jewelry-2/gold-cuffs/
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/delfina_delettrez_silver_fringe_cuff/thing?id=37614624
> 
> View attachment 3271405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271411


OMG! That is a stunning piece. You got it for like 2% of retail. 


kdviloria29 said:


> It's been a while since i went thrifting since i been busy in medical school. Anyway, last weekend, I finally head over to my favorite thrift ship and decided to look for dresses for Valentine's day. I paid $8 for each dress and $5 for the Ralph Lauren top. All fit perfectly. Thank God the Marni dress had a tie at the back. (It's a size 42 and I'm usually a size 36).


What great dresses! Congrats on amazing scores. 


Cc1213 said:


> I have been super inspired by the birkin find, that I've been thrifting like mad since yesterday! I found some cute things today:
> 
> Kate Spade shirt from arc for $17 - I didn't realize the tags were still on until I got in my car!
> View attachment 3272688
> 
> View attachment 3272689
> 
> 
> Vintage Versace glasses. These were half off, so about $13. I don't think I'll ever wear these bad boys, so they may be going to a consignment shop.
> View attachment 3272690
> 
> View attachment 3272691
> 
> 
> Burberry rain coat. Every Burberry coat I've ever found has been too large, so this will also be sold
> View attachment 3272692


Score on the Burberry and Versace! That should give you a nice shopping fund when sold. 


Raven3766 said:


> Okay, so I collect paperweights. I've been watching this one for two weeks and finally decided to buy it. It turns out to be a Richard Ritter paperweight. I saw one on the bay for $85 and one for $1800. Mine cost $1.99 and it's rather dark compared to his other paperweights.
> http://
> Burberry wool hat for $2...
> http://
> Two Bottega Veneta's, jute-$2 and the leather $10
> http://
> ...and a Milly suede/leather for $2
> http://


What scores on the Bottegas, I think this is your 5th or 6th. Very pretty paper weight, hope you enjoy it. 


Purseloco said:


> My Dior Gaucho that I got today from The Real Real. Second hand may become a way of life for me. I paid $1000.00 + less then the original price.
> 
> View attachment 3273067


I have been a convert for quite a few years, never looked back.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend lanvin dress i just found for $7 and $950 hermes belt i found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783


wow!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That is amazing! You are a thrifting superstar. 



magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783



Too bad. That place used to be amazing. I used to fill up bags of designer kids clothing for $1 and scored several Burberry coats for less than $20. I miss Ralph the old manager who passed away. He always gave my kids toys for free. I know good stuff is going in there but these days it doesn't make it out of the back. 



Tomsmom said:


> Every now and then I find something but not that often


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783




Beautiful!


----------



## mharri20

magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783



What an amazing outfit! Can't believe those prices...Gorgeous!!


----------



## itsmree

magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783


gorgeous and what a steal!!


----------



## itsmree

mharri20 said:


> Walked out empty handed the last couple times at Goodwill, but yesterday made up for it!
> 
> Free people thermal top $4.50
> View attachment 3274454
> 
> 
> Lululemon tank $2.29
> View attachment 3274455
> 
> 
> Tory Burch cardigan $5.99. Has a small hole in the arm but that can be covered if you roll the sleeves so I don't mind.
> View attachment 3274456
> 
> 
> Tory Burch coverup $6.99 - this is my favorite and was brand new with the paper still wrapped around the metal ends!
> View attachment 3274459
> 
> View attachment 3274460


i would wear everything. LOVE!! congrats on the scores!


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you everybody for the nice comments. 
Raven - do any of your Bottegas have this label?


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thank you everybody for the nice comments.
> Raven - do any of your Bottegas have this label?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275875


I have a wallet....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160216_201749_zpsyqc4ffeg.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/20160216_201720-1_zps9zae17op.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thank you everybody for the nice comments.
> Raven - do any of your Bottegas have this label?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275875


Magda:sunnies Did you find a Bottega!?!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Magda:sunnies Did you find a Bottega!?!




Lol thanks Raven. I found this older Bottega for $2 yay!!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Thank you everybody for the nice comments.
> Raven - do any of your Bottegas have this label?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275875


I'm not Raven, but I have 3 Bottega bags and one wallet. The wallet and 2 of the bags have this tag in them with serial #'s on back. The other bag has this metal tag.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I'm not Raven, but I have 3 Bottega bags and one wallet. The wallet and 2 of the bags have this tag in them with serial #'s on back. The other bag has this metal tag.


Thanks LisaK, I had a BV that had the same metal tag with a sewn in serial #. Perhaps this one is older. 
I found some listings on the bay (not my listings) that have the same tag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/172100359508?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Lol thanks Raven. I found this older Bottega for $2 yay!!
> View attachment 3276073


Go Magda, go Magda, found a Bottega! Speak those words into existence! My words: _"I want a Chanel, I want a Chanel, I will get a Chanel today!"_


----------



## Raven3766

I found a fur...with the original tag! It cost me $9....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/20160217_045347_zps54uy4vwb.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-02/20160217_045419-1_zpsnvynjq3c.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I found a fur...with the original tag! It cost me $9....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


WOW, this may not be a Chanel but is it stunning! Not an expert but looks like fox.


----------



## mharri20

itsmree said:


> i would wear everything. LOVE!! congrats on the scores!



Thank you! I was rushing and passed up on quite a few things (like James Perse and more Free People), but I'm going back tonight to shop with a friend so I'm hoping I can take my time and maybe there are a few more hidden gems!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I found a fur...with the original tag! It cost me $9....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-02/20160217_045347_zps54uy4vwb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...16-02/20160217_045419-1_zpsnvynjq3c.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




In love with that silver fox. [emoji7]


----------



## jamamcg

I got a early Edwardian photo album. It's in terrible condition, but I got it more for the photos that were inside it. 














And there was space in the album for some of the other pictures that I have collected.


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> i got a early edwardian photo album. It's in terrible condition, but i got it more for the photos that were inside it.
> 
> View attachment 3276419
> 
> View attachment 3276420
> 
> View attachment 3276421
> 
> View attachment 3276422
> 
> View attachment 3276423
> 
> View attachment 3276424
> 
> 
> and there was space in the album for some of the other pictures that i have collected.


way cool!!!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Lol thanks Raven. I found this older Bottega for $2 yay!!
> View attachment 3276073


Great find.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I found a fur...with the original tag! It cost me $9....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-02/20160217_045347_zps54uy4vwb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...16-02/20160217_045419-1_zpsnvynjq3c.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Gorgeous!


----------



## Cc1213

jamamcg said:


> I got a early Edwardian photo album. It's in terrible condition, but I got it more for the photos that were inside it.
> 
> View attachment 3276419
> 
> View attachment 3276420
> 
> View attachment 3276421
> 
> View attachment 3276422
> 
> View attachment 3276423
> 
> View attachment 3276424
> 
> 
> And there was space in the album for some of the other pictures that I have collected.




What a cool album - so much history in those pictures!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a fur...with the original tag! It cost me $9....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-02/20160217_045347_zps54uy4vwb.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...16-02/20160217_045419-1_zpsnvynjq3c.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Drooling for that fur. It's in such good condition. I would rock that with skinny jeans!



magdalinka said:


> Thank you everybody for the nice comments.
> Raven - do any of your Bottegas have this label?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275875




Your BV find is gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I got a early Edwardian photo album. It's in terrible condition, but I got it more for the photos that were inside it.
> 
> View attachment 3276419
> 
> View attachment 3276420
> 
> View attachment 3276421
> 
> View attachment 3276422
> 
> View attachment 3276423
> 
> View attachment 3276424
> 
> 
> And there was space in the album for some of the other pictures that I have collected.




Awesome pics!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I got a early Edwardian photo album. It's in terrible condition, but I got it more for the photos that were inside it.
> 
> View attachment 3276419
> 
> View attachment 3276420
> 
> View attachment 3276421
> 
> View attachment 3276422
> 
> View attachment 3276423
> 
> View attachment 3276424
> 
> 
> And there was space in the album for some of the other pictures that I have collected.


I love this photo album!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kdviloria29 said:


> It's been a while since i went thrifting since i been busy in medical school. Anyway, last weekend, I finally head over to my favorite thrift ship and decided to look for dresses for Valentine's day. I paid $8 for each dress and $5 for the Ralph Lauren top. All fit perfectly. Thank God the Marni dress had a tie at the back. (It's a size 42 and I'm usually a size 36).




DVF dresses are always a score! Fantastic find on the Marni dress! That style is better loose, but good thing it has a tie to help cinch it.



Cc1213 said:


> I have been super inspired by the birkin find, that I've been thrifting like mad since yesterday! I found some cute things today:
> 
> Kate Spade shirt from arc for $17 - I didn't realize the tags were still on until I got in my car!
> View attachment 3272688
> 
> View attachment 3272689
> 
> 
> Vintage Versace glasses. These were half off, so about $13. I don't think I'll ever wear these bad boys, so they may be going to a consignment shop.
> View attachment 3272690
> 
> View attachment 3272691
> 
> 
> Burberry rain coat. Every Burberry coat I've ever found has been too large, so this will also be sold
> View attachment 3272692




Love the Kate Spade top! So sparkly!



Raven3766 said:


> Okay, so I collect paperweights. I've been watching this one for two weeks and finally decided to buy it. It turns out to be a Richard Ritter paperweight. I saw one on the bay for $85 and one for $1800. Mine cost $1.99 and it's rather dark compared to his other paperweights.
> Burberry wool hat for $2...
> Two Bottega Veneta's, jute-$2 and the leather $10
> ...and a Milly suede/leather for $2




Great finds! That Burberry hat is adorable!



Purseloco said:


> My Dior Gaucho that I got today from The Real Real. Second hand may become a way of life for me. I paid $1000.00 + less then the original price.
> 
> View attachment 3273067




Very nice!



Raven3766 said:


> So, I've found a Alviero Martini for too much...$14
> ...and a Furla for $8




Cool bag!



tristaeliseh said:


> I had NO idea this thread even existed but I haven't been on this forum in quite some time... but I do have one great collection of goodies I have found through thrift shopping at Value World, various Goodwill stores and also Vintage Vogue which is a branch of Goodwill for more upscale stuff... majority of these items were 5 dollars or less, a couple of items were 14-20 bucks but nothing crazy here! I just stumble upon these great items! These were all found on the floor so no behind a glass display here!
> 
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke bags...
> 
> Great Coach bag finds as well... I believe all of these were $5 or less separately at
> 
> The Coach shoes were 14.99 but in very good condition!
> 
> Two great Longchamp bags, one is from a older limited edition set.
> 
> Two black The Sak bags but the white bag is Vintage Celine
> 
> 2 Vera Bradley makeup bags/wristlet, no name green leather bag and black quilted bag from... BG
> 
> And my first biggie which was this great vintage Christian Dior sweater that was hanging out with the other sweaters on the floor.




Love the vintage Celine! Not sure if the Dior sweater is 70s or 80s, but it is a neat find!



magdalinka said:


> Want to come back in my comp and comment properly but for now happy Valentine's everyone
> View attachment 3273533
> View attachment 3273534




Love Moschno & hearts!



serenaa.lu said:


> Had some luck yesterday
> 
> 1. Moschino Jeans denim dress $7.99 @ VV, makes me feel very Kylie Jenner it's so tight lol, but oddly extremely comfortable
> 
> 2. Didn't buy but spotted this awesome Akris Punto blazer for only $10.49 @ VV
> 
> 3. Didn't buy but found these BRAND NEW Stuart Weitzman over the knee boots for $13.49 @ VV, if only I had size 4 feet....
> 
> 4. Christian Dior wool-blend dress pants $9.99, they're currently being lengthened at the dry cleaners, sorry I couldn't get a better pic, but I can't wait to have these babies for work




Great deal on the Dior pants! I am constantly amazed at how many designer staple pieces show up at thrifts.



mharri20 said:


> Walked out empty handed the last couple times at Goodwill, but yesterday made up for it!
> 
> Free people thermal top $4.50
> View attachment 3274454
> 
> 
> Lululemon tank $2.29
> View attachment 3274455
> 
> 
> Tory Burch cardigan $5.99. Has a small hole in the arm but that can be covered if you roll the sleeves so I don't mind.
> View attachment 3274456
> 
> 
> Tory Burch coverup $6.99 - this is my favorite and was brand new with the paper still wrapped around the metal ends!
> View attachment 3274459
> 
> View attachment 3274460




Nice finds!



magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783




Lovely! That dress was a steal!



magdalinka said:


> Lol thanks Raven. I found this older Bottega for $2 yay!!
> View attachment 3276073




Great price! Love the color!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a fur...with the original tag! It cost me $9....




So glam & gorgeous!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Never heard of this before; it's really nice. Something to look for while thrifting.





Thanks! Delfina Delettrez Fendi is 4th generation Fendi. She is Silvia Fendi's daughter. Her jewelry goes by Delfina Delettrez.



serenaa.lu said:


> That cuff is GORGEOUS!! I cannot believe what a deal you got! I wish I had an eye for jewellery




Thanks! I got it at a consignment shop & I remember drooling over it when they had it for $1000. I guess they kept marking it down & then they had a one day never before extra discount on jewelry. The last time I looked at it it was $700, so you can imagine I almost fainted when I saw the price!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> That bracelet is EVERYTHING!!!! I love cuffs and that one is just so good. Enjoy!




Thanks! Wish me and my cuff could have tagged along at NY Fashion Week! I have enjoyed your adventures[emoji6]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - you and your cuff would have fit right in  



LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks! Delfina Delettrez Fendi is 4th generation Fendi. She is Silvia Fendi's daughter. Her jewelry goes by Delfina Delettrez.
> 
> Thanks! Wish me and my cuff could have tagged along at NY Fashion Week! I have enjoyed your adventures[emoji6]


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> I got a early Edwardian photo album. It's in terrible condition, but I got it more for the photos that were inside it.
> 
> View attachment 3276419
> 
> View attachment 3276420
> 
> View attachment 3276421
> 
> View attachment 3276422
> 
> View attachment 3276423
> 
> View attachment 3276424
> 
> 
> And there was space in the album for some of the other pictures that I have collected.


Those are so cool, like a step into a different world.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I have a wallet....
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


Just wanted to let you know that the authenticators confirmed it, just an older logo, late 60ies to early 70ies.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Just wanted to let you know that the authenticators confirmed it, just an older logo, late 60ies to early 70ies.


Wow! I knew it was old, but it's held up pretty well for it's age. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Raven3766

I have fallen in love with the designer Arnold Scaasi. His vintage dresses are well made, busy but pretty.
I found this for $10; I don't know who will wear it, but I just had to buy it.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160220_090423-1_zpst0m1x2c8.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## glamourous1098

Raven3766 said:


> I have fallen in love with the designer Arnold Scaasi. His vintage dresses are well made, busy but pretty.
> I found this for $10; I don't know who will wear it, but I just had to buy it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160220_090423-1_zpst0m1x2c8.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Arnold Scaasi made my mother's wedding dress - she got it for 70% off at a Filene's Basement sale back in the day.  Beautiful dress!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I have fallen in love with the designer Arnold Scaasi. His vintage dresses are well made, busy but pretty.
> I found this for $10; I don't know who will wear it, but I just had to buy it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20160220_090423-1_zpst0m1x2c8.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Have you not got a few pieces by him now?  

I looked at his designs when I was doing my masters degree.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I have fallen in love with the designer Arnold Scaasi. His vintage dresses are well made, busy but pretty.
> I found this for $10; I don't know who will wear it, but I just had to buy it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...n3766/20160220_090423-1_zpst0m1x2c8.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




So pretty!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Have you not got a few pieces by him now?
> 
> I looked at his designs when I was doing my masters degree.


I have 3 dresses, one is on the bay. The other two are here and waiting for my niece. I think I can get her to wear it. She wears black when she is performing.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Wow that's quite a find. I LOVE vintage designers. 

I finally went thrifting last week after about a month and totally struck out. 

QUOTE=Raven3766;29863805]I have fallen in love with the designer Arnold Scaasi. His vintage dresses are well made, busy but pretty.
I found this for $10; I don't know who will wear it, but I just had to buy it.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160220_090423-1_zpst0m1x2c8.jpg.html]
	
[/URL][/QUOTE]


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Wow that's quite a find. I LOVE vintage designers.
> 
> I finally went thrifting last week after about a month and totally struck out.
> 
> QUOTE=Raven3766;29863805]I have fallen in love with the designer Arnold Scaasi. His vintage dresses are well made, busy but pretty.
> I found this for $10; I don't know who will wear it, but I just had to buy it.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160220_090423-1_zpst0m1x2c8.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


[/QUOTE]
Don't worry Shopping gal, you will find something next time. You usually find such pretty things.


----------



## Raven3766

I found it! I had this fragrance years ago and never forgot the scent. I paid $15 and worth every penny.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160220_220229_zpsdf7mjira.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I have fallen in love with the designer Arnold Scaasi. His vintage dresses are well made, busy but pretty.
> I found this for $10; I don't know who will wear it, but I just had to buy it.




Lovely! Such a pretty shape!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are some of my recent Chanel finds! All under $200!

Chanel blouse







Chanel jacket NWT 











Chanel silk hoodie blouse. Came with matching silk camellias, need to find some pics of how these were worn on the blouse!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Chanel twinset


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> Chanel twinset
> 
> View attachment 3281101
> 
> View attachment 3281102
> 
> View attachment 3281103


Love them all!


----------



## joschi

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are some of my recent Chanel finds! All under $200!
> 
> Chanel blouse
> 
> View attachment 3281090
> 
> View attachment 3281091
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel jacket NWT
> 
> View attachment 3281092
> 
> View attachment 3281093
> 
> View attachment 3281094
> 
> View attachment 3281095
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel silk hoodie blouse. Came with matching silk camellias, need to find some pics of how these were worn on the blouse!
> 
> View attachment 3281096
> 
> View attachment 3281097
> 
> View attachment 3281098




Oh wow!!! Love them. Did you find them in stores or online?

Joschi


----------



## LisaK026

Went to three Estate sales today. Picked up some cool stuff (no clothes). Old English tiles $4, Mahogany small 1' X 2' table $7, Large fleur de les shelf $1, two old small wooden stools $7 each, 3 blue bird shelves $9


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You kill me with all your Chanel finds. 



LuxeDeb said:


> Chanel twinset
> 
> View attachment 3281101
> 
> View attachment 3281102
> 
> View attachment 3281103





Thanks Raven - I'm overdue for a thrift win.

Don't worry Shopping gal, you will find something next time. You usually find such pretty things.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Chanel twinset
> 
> View attachment 3281101
> 
> View attachment 3281102
> 
> View attachment 3281103



Love it all especially that twin set!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Went to three Estate sales today. Picked up some cool stuff (no clothes). Old English tiles $4, Mahogany small 1' X 2' table $7, Large fleur de les shelf $1, two old small wooden stools $7 each, 3 blue bird shelves $9



Love the tiles and mahogany small table.  Where will you use it?


----------



## applecidered

I'm typically not a secondhand shopper, but today I thought I'd take my chance at a "half price books" esque store with two large bags of old clothing from my closet. Needless to say, they didn't take any of my stuff (since this is some old stuff lol), but I did find this Ann Taylor skirt for $3.60 and these LOFT super skinny stretch blue jeans/jeggings for $4.20.

http://www.anntaylor.com/retro-floral-print-stretch-cotton-pencil-skirt/304372

Just threw them in the wash this afternoon - I'm a bit paranoid about worn things!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Chanel twinset
> 
> View attachment 3281101
> 
> View attachment 3281102
> 
> View attachment 3281103


Chanel, Chanel, Chanel everywhere and at a great price!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Went to three Estate sales today. Picked up some cool stuff (no clothes). Old English tiles $4, Mahogany small 1' X 2' table $7, Large fleur de les shelf $1, two old small wooden stools $7 each, 3 blue bird shelves $9


I'm loving it all, but especially the mahogany table.


----------



## Tomsmom

applecidered said:


> I'm typically not a secondhand shopper, but today I thought I'd take my chance at a "half price books" esque store with two large bags of old clothing from my closet. Needless to say, they didn't take any of my stuff (since this is some old stuff lol), but I did find this Ann Taylor skirt for $3.60 and these LOFT super skinny stretch blue jeans/jeggings for $4.20.
> 
> http://www.anntaylor.com/retro-floral-print-stretch-cotton-pencil-skirt/304372
> 
> Just threw them in the wash this afternoon - I'm a bit paranoid about worn things!



Pretty skirt!  I wash everything before wearing too &#128516;


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> Love the tiles and mahogany small table.  Where will you use it?


The table went on the side of the sofa (for now). I put the tiles on the backsplash behind the sink (against the granite). They actually look really cool.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> The table went on the side of the sofa (for now). I put the tiles on the backsplash behind the sink (against the granite). They actually look really cool.



Nice!!


----------



## Rikilove10

magdalinka said:


> Outfit of the day - $2200 alpaca blend Lanvin dress I just found for $7 and $950 Hermes belt I found for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274783



You broke the internet with these finds! Outstanding! Gorgeous dress!


----------



## Rikilove10

tristaeliseh said:


> I had NO idea this thread even existed but I haven't been on this forum in quite some time... but I do have one great collection of goodies I have found through thrift shopping at Value World, various Goodwill stores and also Vintage Vogue which is a branch of Goodwill for more upscale stuff... majority of these items were 5 dollars or less, a couple of items were 14-20 bucks but nothing crazy here! I just stumble upon these great items! These were all found on the floor so no behind a glass display here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Dooney & Bourke bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Coach bag finds as well... I believe all of these were $5 or less separately at different times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Coach shoes were 14.99 but in very good condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two great Longchamp bags, one is from a older limited edition set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two black The Sak bags but the white bag is Vintage Celine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Vera Bradley makeup bags/wristlet, no name green leather bag and black quilted bag from... BG Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first biggie which was this great vintage Christian Dior sweater that was hanging out with the other sweaters on the floor.



Beautiful finds! The vintage Celine is lovely. So are the Coach bags. Well done!


----------



## LuxeDeb

joschi said:


> Oh wow!!! Love them. Did you find them in stores or online?
> 
> Joschi




In store. I have such good luck finding deals locally that I rarely buy online!




LisaK026 said:


> Went to three Estate sales today. Picked up some cool stuff (no clothes). Old English tiles $4, Mahogany small 1' X 2' table $7, Large fleur de les shelf $1, two old small wooden stools $7 each, 3 blue bird shelves $9




Great stuff, love the tiles! And the single blue Delft type piece is pretty!



applecidered said:


> I'm typically not a secondhand shopper, but today I thought I'd take my chance at a "half price books" esque store with two large bags of old clothing from my closet. Needless to say, they didn't take any of my stuff (since this is some old stuff lol), but I did find this Ann Taylor skirt for $3.60 and these LOFT super skinny stretch blue jeans/jeggings for $4.20.
> 
> http://www.anntaylor.com/retro-floral-print-stretch-cotton-pencil-skirt/304372
> 
> Just threw them in the wash this afternoon - I'm a bit paranoid about worn things!




Too cute!


----------



## LuxeDeb

More recent goodies&#128578;


Fendi notepad with stickers NIB $15





Kate Spade dress $5





Oscar Oscar de la Renta sequin top $5





Custo Barcelona mini dress NWT $5





Diane Von Furstenberg dress. I have the skirt version in black & love it. It has hidden pockets in the "faux scarf belt" $16





Ruffian dress $20







Gucci soft leather pants $20


----------



## lotus_elise

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies[emoji846]
> 
> 
> Fendi notepad with stickers NIB $15
> 
> View attachment 3283226




I am plotzing big time here- all your finds are amazing but that notebook and ~~stickers~~!! (I have such a weak spot for stickers). Your thrifting technique is master level and I bow down in admiration.


----------



## emilu

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies&#128578;
> 
> 
> Fendi notepad with stickers NIB $15
> 
> View attachment 3283226
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3283227
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Oscar de la Renta sequin top $5
> 
> View attachment 3283228
> 
> 
> 
> Custo Barcelona mini dress NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3283229
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg dress. I have the skirt version in black & love it. It has hidden pockets in the "faux scarf belt" $16
> 
> View attachment 3283230
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3283231
> 
> View attachment 3283232
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci soft leather pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3283233
> 
> View attachment 3283234




Love pockets. Especially when they are so nicely incorporated


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies&#128578;
> 
> 
> Fendi notepad with stickers NIB $15
> 
> View attachment 3283226
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3283227
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Oscar de la Renta sequin top $5
> 
> View attachment 3283228
> 
> 
> 
> Custo Barcelona mini dress NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3283229
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg dress. I have the skirt version in black & love it. It has hidden pockets in the "faux scarf belt" $16
> 
> View attachment 3283230
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3283231
> 
> View attachment 3283232
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci soft leather pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3283233
> 
> View attachment 3283234


Love the leather pants and the hidden pockets, soooo pretty!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's it -I'm coming to Texas to go shopping with you. I need some cheap Chanel in my life LOL!



LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies&#128578;
> 
> 
> Fendi notepad with stickers NIB $15
> 
> View attachment 3283226
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3283227
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Oscar de la Renta sequin top $5
> 
> View attachment 3283228
> 
> 
> 
> Custo Barcelona mini dress NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3283229
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg dress. I have the skirt version in black & love it. It has hidden pockets in the "faux scarf belt" $16
> 
> View attachment 3283230
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3283231
> 
> View attachment 3283232
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci soft leather pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3283233
> 
> View attachment 3283234


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies&#128578;
> 
> 
> Fendi notepad with stickers NIB $15
> 
> View attachment 3283226
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3283227
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Oscar de la Renta sequin top $5
> 
> View attachment 3283228
> 
> 
> 
> Custo Barcelona mini dress NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3283229
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg dress. I have the skirt version in black & love it. It has hidden pockets in the "faux scarf belt" $16
> 
> View attachment 3283230
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3283231
> 
> View attachment 3283232
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci soft leather pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3283233
> 
> View attachment 3283234




The fendi note pad is adorable and I love that dvf dress! 
Texas seems to have the best finds! 

I think I'll just have to thrift this weekend and hope to find something half as good as your amazing haul!


----------



## magdalinka

Rikilove10 said:


> You broke the internet with these finds! Outstanding! Gorgeous dress!


LOL thank you 


LisaK026 said:


> The table went on the side of the sofa (for now). I put the tiles on the backsplash behind the sink (against the granite). They actually look really cool.


This looks very pretty, perfect place for the tiles. 


LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies&#128578;
> 
> 
> Fendi notepad with stickers NIB $15
> 
> View attachment 3283226
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3283227
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Oscar de la Renta sequin top $5
> 
> View attachment 3283228
> 
> 
> 
> Custo Barcelona mini dress NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3283229
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg dress. I have the skirt version in black & love it. It has hidden pockets in the "faux scarf belt" $16
> 
> View attachment 3283230
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3283231
> 
> View attachment 3283232
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci soft leather pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3283233
> 
> View attachment 3283234


I love all your finds. I am obsessed with Fendi monsters.


----------



## jamamcg

I just read the funniest thing. And I thought you would appreciate it. I was reading that when Jogn Galliano got appointed to Dior it was in a mess as since 60's dior had been putting out licence agreements to products to be sold under the dior label ( usually how designer menswear comes about from big designers, sportswear sunglasses bags shoes etc) and it had gotten so crazy that in Japan you could buy Dior rice cookers. How cool would it be to have a Dior rice cooker


----------



## LuxeDeb

Holy moly...,,I want a Dior rice cooker! Hysterical!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Holy moly...,,I want a Dior rice cooker! Hysterical!




I know. I want one too, I couldn't even find a picture of one online.


----------



## Vintage Leather

jamamcg said:


> I just read the funniest thing. And I thought you would appreciate it. I was reading that when Jogn Galliano got appointed to Dior it was in a mess as since 60's dior had been putting out licence agreements to products to be sold under the dior label ( usually how designer menswear comes about from big designers, sportswear sunglasses bags shoes etc) and it had gotten so crazy that in Japan you could buy Dior rice cookers. How cool would it be to have a Dior rice cooker



Gods and Kings?


----------



## LisaK026

Gorham ep GOLD frame. Can anyone help me with this? I found many ep silver frames with the same markings, but none were gold. It is way golder and shinnier than the picture.   I found other very high priced electroplated gold frames, but not Gorham. What do you think?


----------



## jamamcg

Also picked up a few things today. 




Ysl tie £1.99




Vintage sewing pattern. 99p


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Also picked up a few things today.
> 
> View attachment 3285818
> 
> 
> Ysl tie £1.99
> 
> View attachment 3285819
> 
> 
> Vintage sewing pattern. 99p




Laz would love that pattern!


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> Also picked up a few things today.
> 
> View attachment 3285818
> 
> 
> Ysl tie £1.99
> 
> View attachment 3285819
> 
> 
> Vintage sewing pattern. 99p





chowlover2 said:


> Laz would love that pattern!


That was exactly what I thought when I saw that pattern.


----------



## Michelle1x

jamamcg said:


> I just read the funniest thing. And I thought you would appreciate it. I was reading that when Jogn Galliano got appointed to Dior it was in a mess as since 60's dior had been putting out licence agreements to products to be sold under the dior label ( usually how designer menswear comes about from big designers, sportswear sunglasses bags shoes etc) and it had gotten so crazy that in Japan you could buy Dior rice cookers. How cool would it be to have a Dior rice cooker



The other one who really got screwed with that is Halston.  I think many who post here are in the UK, but if you are in the US and find an original premium line Halston dress or something that is true Halston from the 70s it is worth a phenomenal amt because he was the preeminent designer from the entire era.  Plus others from that time (DVF) are experiencing a renaissance now.

But so much was licensed under Halston it is impossible to tell what you have.  On the other hand - true Halstons are probably sitting around in Goodwill, just waiting for somebody with the right eye to snatch them up.


----------



## Michelle1x

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom, they are going to the bay. I think I'm going to sell some of my bags, so I can purchase a Chanel.



For those of you that sell things on ebay, do you find it is worth it?

The Goodwill near me has a few vintage Dooney Burke bags which look essentially new for $7.  I routinely see decent bags from the 80s at this Goodwill - not the premium designers but upscale.

I looked at ebay and there are tons of vintage Dooney Burke bags for around $30.  Say one of these was really nice and you could get close to $40 for it.  You still have to pay the ebay fees of $4 and paypal fees etc so you would net something over $30.  Not worth it?

On the other hand, the premium designer finds here - like the Gucci leather pants- are definitely worth buying to sell if you find them.

I'm trying to really evaluate what I buy these days.


----------



## jamamcg

Michelle1x said:


> The other one who really got screwed with that is Halston.  I think many who post here are in the UK, but if you are in the US and find an original premium line Halston dress or something that is true Halston from the 70s it is worth a phenomenal amt because he was the preeminent designer from the entire era.  Plus others from that time (DVF) are experiencing a renaissance now.
> 
> 
> 
> But so much was licensed under Halston it is impossible to tell what you have.  On the other hand - true Halstons are probably sitting around in Goodwill, just waiting for somebody with the right eye to snatch them up.




Yeah many designers especially in the 70's and 80's went crazy with it and sadly it degraded their labels. I mean you could buy a Valentino car. It also happened to Pierre Cardin. If you find true 60's cardin it's worth a small fortune, but there is so much low end cardin stuff now. I actually think it's the other way about most of the people on here are US based where as I'm in the UK.


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> Laz would love that pattern!




Yeah she would. I saw an article on how to shorten jeans while keeping the original hem and I thought of Laz as she loved doing that. I also made a patchwork quilt that I wanted her expertise on as I knew she liked buying quilt tops.


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> Gorham ep GOLD frame. Can anyone help me with this? I found many ep silver frames with the same markings, but none were gold. It is way golder and shinnier than the picture.   I found other very high priced electroplated gold frames, but not Gorham. What do you think?



Cannot be of much help here, but it's gorgeous! It's the type of home item I'm always looking for & never finding


----------



## Cc1213

Haven't found anything too exciting lately, but I did find this gorgeous Ralph Lauren blazer for $9, and a Kate Spade bag (for my little sis) for $35.







Oh, and I was able to view a really cool medieval choir book the other day while doing some research for a paper. Thought I'd share some pictures!


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> Haven't found anything too exciting lately, but I did find this gorgeous Ralph Lauren blazer for $9, and a Kate Spade bag (for my little sis) for $35.
> 
> View attachment 3286458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286461
> 
> 
> Oh, and I was able to view a really cool medieval choir book the other day while doing some research for a paper. Thought I'd share some pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3286469
> 
> View attachment 3286474
> 
> View attachment 3286475




That Book [emoji33]. That's my dream to own something like that.


----------



## jamamcg

Vintage Leather said:


> Gods and Kings?




Yes it was [emoji4]


----------



## Mad Mac

I found this beautiful Vintage Bottega Veneta bag for $5.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I'm in love with it.


----------



## Cc1213

Mad Mac said:


> I found this beautiful Vintage Bottega Veneta bag for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm in love with it.




the leather looks lovely


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

http://www.zulily.com/product/mobil...1000//154373/zu31332827_main_tm1444763995.jpg

Never heard of Cougar boots until today, traded (bookbags/backpacks) with a fellow shopper and bought these for $3 at the Gwo. They are NWT and my size, a 11. These are for me. I got some tory Burch reva shoes for resale in the middle of the week. Last week, I also got a NIB NUWAVE oven and nib Nuwave pots and pans, a eight - piece set from the Gwo for a total of $10. 

Can someone enlighten me how to delete pictures I post to Purse forum? I need to make some space to post new photos and don't want to do it on Photo bucket. thanks.


----------



## chowlover2

Michelle1x said:


> For those of you that sell things on ebay, do you find it is worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> The Goodwill near me has a few vintage Dooney Burke bags which look essentially new for $7.  I routinely see decent bags from the 80s at this Goodwill - not the premium designers but upscale.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at ebay and there are tons of vintage Dooney Burke bags for around $30.  Say one of these was really nice and you could get close to $40 for it.  You still have to pay the ebay fees of $4 and paypal fees etc so you would net something over $30.  Not worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the premium designer finds here - like the Gucci leather pants- are definitely worth buying to sell if you find them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to really evaluate what I buy these days.




No, worth it I think. I sell on EBay a lot. eBay and PayPal fees take about 15 % of the item. Let's say you buy a bag for $7 and charge $30 for it. Subtract $5 and the $7 you paid for it. You're still making about $18. I recycle all my packaging, so I have no cost there, so I think you can make money. You aren't going to be a millionaire, but more than break even.


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> No, worth it I think. I sell on EBay a lot. eBay and PayPal fees take about 15 % of the item. Let's say you buy a bag for $7 and charge $30 for it. Subtract $5 and the $7 you paid for it. You're still making about $18. I recycle all my packaging, so I have no cost there, so I think you can make money. You aren't going to be a millionaire, but more than break even.




I saw this on Instagram the other day and it shocked me. They are a thrifter who finds a lot of LV 
I wish it was me hahahaha.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I saw this on Instagram the other day and it shocked me. They are a thrifter who finds a lot of LV
> I wish it was me hahahaha.
> View attachment 3286766


Wow, wish it was me!


----------



## Raven3766

Michelle1x said:


> The other one who really got screwed with that is Halston.  I think many who post here are in the UK, but if you are in the US and find an original premium line Halston dress or something that is true Halston from the 70s it is worth a phenomenal amt because he was the preeminent designer from the entire era.  Plus others from that time (DVF) are experiencing a renaissance now.
> 
> But so much was licensed under Halston it is impossible to tell what you have.  On the other hand - true Halstons are probably sitting around in Goodwill, just waiting for somebody with the right eye to snatch them up.


That's why it's good to do your research.


----------



## LisaK026

Mad Mac said:


> I found this beautiful Vintage Bottega Veneta bag for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm in love with it.


Great find!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I saw this on Instagram the other day and it shocked me. They are a thrifter who finds a lot of LV
> I wish it was me hahahaha.
> View attachment 3286766




Me too!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a vintage Gucci purse for $5.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love this! 


Mad Mac said:


> I found this beautiful Vintage Bottega Veneta bag for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm in love with it.


----------



## SakuraSakura




----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> Haven't found anything too exciting lately, but I did find this gorgeous Ralph Lauren blazer for $9, and a Kate Spade bag (for my little sis) for $35.
> 
> View attachment 3286458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286461
> 
> 
> Oh, and I was able to view a really cool medieval choir book the other day while doing some research for a paper. Thought I'd share some pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3286469
> 
> View attachment 3286474
> 
> View attachment 3286475




Nice pieces & that book is beyond words pretty!



Mad Mac said:


> I found this beautiful Vintage Bottega Veneta bag for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm in love with it.




Beautiful & ab fab price!



SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 3287693




Lovely & so chic!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Some glam finds[emoji4]


Prada stone bag $125




Leggiadro silk/cashmere top $10





Chanel white sailor shorts $20







Armani  Collezioni top $5





Lela Rose silk/cashmere top $5





David Meister silk dress $5





Dior silk scarf $10





Gucci silk scarf $15


----------



## Michelle1x

LuxeDeb said:


> Some glam finds[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Prada stone bag $125
> View attachment 3287747
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro silk/cashmere top $10
> 
> View attachment 3287753
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel white sailor shorts $20
> 
> View attachment 3287763
> 
> View attachment 3287765
> 
> 
> 
> Armani  Collezioni top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287772
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose silk/cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287774
> 
> 
> 
> David Meister silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3287775
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silk scarf $10
> 
> View attachment 3287776
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk scarf $15
> 
> View attachment 3287777




Amazing finds!  Are you going to have that Prada Authenticated?  What kind of lining does it have?
I ask because I have found what I believe to be authentic (but REALLY OLD) designer bags that fail the authentication guidelines here.  Doesn't really matter to me because I don't want to sell them and in one case, you can see the workmanship is designer quality.  But I think the authentication in really old bags is more of an art than a science.

In Neiman Marcus one day an SA told me that Prada bags from the 70s sometimes didn't have logos at all.  But they were always made in Italy which was the tell.


----------



## jamamcg

Michelle1x said:


> Amazing finds!  Are you going to have that Prada Authenticated?  What kind of lining does it have?
> 
> I ask because I have found what I believe to be authentic (but REALLY OLD) designer bags that fail the authentication guidelines here.  Doesn't really matter to me because I don't want to sell them and in one case, you can see the workmanship is designer quality.  But I think the authentication in really old bags is more of an art than a science.
> 
> 
> 
> In Neiman Marcus one day an SA told me that Prada bags from the 70s sometimes didn't have logos at all.  But they were always made in Italy which was the tell.




I don't even know what pre 90's prada looks like. For a company that's over 100 years old it's difficult to find images of pre 90's designs.


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> Some glam finds[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Prada stone bag $125
> View attachment 3287747
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro silk/cashmere top $10
> 
> View attachment 3287753
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel white sailor shorts $20
> 
> View attachment 3287763
> 
> View attachment 3287765
> 
> 
> 
> Armani  Collezioni top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287772
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose silk/cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287774
> 
> 
> 
> David Meister silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3287775
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silk scarf $10
> 
> View attachment 3287776
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk scarf $15
> 
> View attachment 3287777




Oh, those Chanel shorts are just beautiful. Beautiful. Everything else is great too!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Michelle1x said:


> Amazing finds!  Are you going to have that Prada Authenticated?  What kind of lining does it have?
> 
> I ask because I have found what I believe to be authentic (but REALLY OLD) designer bags that fail the authentication guidelines here.  Doesn't really matter to me because I don't want to sell them and in one case, you can see the workmanship is designer quality.  But I think the authentication in really old bags is more of an art than a science.
> 
> 
> 
> In Neiman Marcus one day an SA told me that Prada bags from the 70s sometimes didn't have logos at all.  But they were always made in Italy which was the tell.




It's authentic. It's from 2009. I didn't like any of the solid colors from that collection, but I kinda dig the black and gold print on this one.

I have no idea what a Prada bag from before the 90s looks like either!


----------



## mharri20

LuxeDeb said:


> Some glam finds[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Prada stone bag $125
> View attachment 3287747
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro silk/cashmere top $10
> 
> View attachment 3287753
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel white sailor shorts $20
> 
> View attachment 3287763
> 
> View attachment 3287765
> 
> 
> 
> Armani  Collezioni top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287772
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose silk/cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287774
> 
> 
> 
> David Meister silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3287775
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silk scarf $10
> 
> View attachment 3287776
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk scarf $15
> 
> View attachment 3287777



Your finds are always amazing  those Chanel shorts are way too adorable! 



Mad Mac said:


> I found this beautiful Vintage Bottega Veneta bag for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm in love with it.



What a score!!! I love the light color.


----------



## mharri20

I found a few things at Goodwill the other day (some Jcrew, splendid, and Lacoste), but this one I had to share. This is the second ALC item I've found at my local Goodwill! Not sure who is donating this in my small town, but I want to be their best friend.


----------



## jamamcg

Picked this silk scarf up. I got it because it had this signature all over it and I was curious. £1.49.  I don't even know what it says or who made it. 




Edit: the brand is fillorio, but can't find anything on them.


----------



## Michelle1x

jamamcg said:


> Picked this silk scarf up. I got it because it had this signature all over it and I was curious. £1.49.  I don't even know what it says or who made it.
> 
> View attachment 3288391
> 
> 
> Edit: the brand is fillorio, but can't find anything on them.



I've seen a few of those sold on ebay from time to time.  Not that pattern but the name fillorio and that elongated F signature.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG those Chanel shorts are the cutest ever!!!



LuxeDeb said:


> Some glam finds[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Prada stone bag $125
> View attachment 3287747
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro silk/cashmere top $10
> 
> View attachment 3287753
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel white sailor shorts $20
> 
> View attachment 3287763
> 
> View attachment 3287765
> 
> 
> 
> Armani  Collezioni top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287772
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose silk/cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287774
> 
> 
> 
> David Meister silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3287775
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silk scarf $10
> 
> View attachment 3287776
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk scarf $15
> 
> View attachment 3287777


----------



## jamamcg

Ugh. There was a segment on the tv here talking about second hand antique and vintage books and how some can be worth a fortune and how you can make a lot of money buying and selling them, so now book prices are going to go up and more people are going to be hunting them [emoji24]


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Ugh. There was a segment on the tv here talking about second hand antique and vintage books and how some can be worth a fortune and how you can make a lot of money buying and selling them, so now book prices are going to go up and more people are going to be hunting them [emoji24]



Ughhh!  How frustrating I totally dislike when the newspapers write about thrift stores the same for tv.


----------



## Cc1213

jamamcg said:


> Ugh. There was a segment on the tv here talking about second hand antique and vintage books and how some can be worth a fortune and how you can make a lot of money buying and selling them, so now book prices are going to go up and more people are going to be hunting them [emoji24]




NO! Don't reveal my secret!


----------



## thriftyandlux

LuxeDeb said:


> More recent goodies&#128578;
> 
> 
> Fendi notepad with stickers NIB $15
> 
> View attachment 3283226
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3283227
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Oscar de la Renta sequin top $5
> 
> View attachment 3283228
> 
> 
> 
> Custo Barcelona mini dress NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3283229
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg dress. I have the skirt version in black & love it. It has hidden pockets in the "faux scarf belt" $16
> 
> View attachment 3283230
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3283231
> 
> View attachment 3283232
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci soft leather pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3283233
> 
> View attachment 3283234


Loove that Fendi notebook! So adorable! And that red DVF is GORGEOUS



Mad Mac said:


> I found this beautiful Vintage Bottega Veneta bag for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm in love with it.


Holy moly! Such a steal, congrats on the beautiful find!



jamamcg said:


> I saw this on Instagram the other day and it shocked me. They are a thrifter who finds a lot of LV
> I wish it was me hahahaha.
> View attachment 3286766


Holy crap. That's more than some people make in a year! Do you happen to remember their instagram handle? I'd love to have a look. I wish there was more a market for thrift resale in Canada 



LuxeDeb said:


> Some glam finds[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Prada stone bag $125
> View attachment 3287747
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro silk/cashmere top $10
> 
> View attachment 3287753
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel white sailor shorts $20
> 
> View attachment 3287763
> 
> View attachment 3287765
> 
> 
> 
> Armani  Collezioni top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287772
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose silk/cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287774
> 
> 
> 
> David Meister silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3287775
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silk scarf $10
> 
> View attachment 3287776
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk scarf $15
> 
> View attachment 3287777


Ahh those Chanel shorts are adorable! And I love the design on that Gucci scarf! I've never had much luck thrifting for scarves 



mharri20 said:


> I found a few things at Goodwill the other day (some Jcrew, splendid, and Lacoste), but this one I had to share. This is the second ALC item I've found at my local Goodwill! Not sure who is donating this in my small town, but I want to be their best friend.
> 
> View attachment 3288296
> 
> View attachment 3288301


Ooooh I love the colour! Looks super cozy too


----------



## thriftyandlux

My recent finds 

1. Burberry London check shoulder patch tee $14.99 @ VV
2. Equipment sleeveless silk button down $6.99 @ VV incl. 30% off
3. James Perse longsleeve tee $6.99 @ VV
4. Moschino Jeans t-shirt $7.99 @ VV
5. Hugo Boss skirt $9.79 @ VV incl. 30% off
6. This one I didn't buy because it looked like it had been altered to be super small, definitely not a IT size 40 anymore  but a Fendi mini dress for $24.99!


----------



## emilu

I've been thrifting and finding some nice staples but nothing too exciting. Today I picked up a mark cross bag for $9.99. I learned about the brand from following this thread. Probably didn't get as good a deal as some of you ladies and gents have but I couldn't leave it behind. 

It's kind of a binocular ? Style small pouch. Too bad it doesn't have a cross body strap. So it's a little harder to wear. Maybe I can improvise with a long gold chain.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I got this from GWO for $6, it weighted a little over $7, but she gave me a discount. NIB. Going to get my bf to install it. 

http://www.amazon.com/Lutron-AR-ENT-1-IV-Wireless-Lighting-Control/dp/B0017O4QLC

The attached picture is my first seatbelt bag I got from GWO for $2, two pairs of Manolos, a pair of Lacroix and a Misook twinset


----------



## jamamcg

2goodeyestoo said:


> I got this from GWO for $6, it weighted a little over $7, but she gave me a discount. NIB. Going to get my bf to install it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lutron-AR-ENT-1-IV-Wireless-Lighting-Control/dp/B0017O4QLC
> 
> The attached picture is my first seatbelt bag I got from GWO for $2, two pairs of Manolos, a pair of Lacroix and a Misook twinset




Oooh the shoes are cool especially the Lacroix


----------



## jamamcg

Went to a completely different city today and it didn't disappoint 

More vintage patterns 49p each that's about 70 cents each




And I got this suede and knit jacket the zipper is broken hence the price, but it is a easy fix. £2.49 about $3.50.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Gorham ep GOLD frame. Can anyone help me with this? I found many ep silver frames with the same markings, but none were gold. It is way golder and shinnier than the picture.   I found other very high priced electroplated gold frames, but not Gorham. What do you think?


Did you find more info on your frame? Just curious. 


Cc1213 said:


> Haven't found anything too exciting lately, but I did find this gorgeous Ralph Lauren blazer for $9, and a Kate Spade bag (for my little sis) for $35.
> 
> View attachment 3286458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286461
> 
> 
> Oh, and I was able to view a really cool medieval choir book the other day while doing some research for a paper. Thought I'd share some pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3286469
> 
> View attachment 3286474
> 
> View attachment 3286475


Pretty bag and amazing book, thanks for sharing. 


LuxeDeb said:


> Some glam finds[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Prada stone bag $125
> View attachment 3287747
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro silk/cashmere top $10
> 
> View attachment 3287753
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel white sailor shorts $20
> 
> View attachment 3287763
> 
> View attachment 3287765
> 
> 
> 
> Armani  Collezioni top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287772
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose silk/cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3287774
> 
> 
> 
> David Meister silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3287775
> 
> 
> 
> Dior silk scarf $10
> 
> View attachment 3287776
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk scarf $15
> 
> View attachment 3287777


You are a Chanel goddess! Every time I stop bu you have yet another gorgeous Chanel to show off! Great finds!


serenaa.lu said:


> My recent finds
> 
> 1. Burberry London check shoulder patch tee $14.99 @ VV
> 2. Equipment sleeveless silk button down $6.99 @ VV incl. 30% off
> 3. James Perse longsleeve tee $6.99 @ VV
> 4. Moschino Jeans t-shirt $7.99 @ VV
> 5. Hugo Boss skirt $9.79 @ VV incl. 30% off
> 6. This one I didn't buy because it looked like it had been altered to be super small, definitely not a IT size 40 anymore  but a Fendi mini dress for $24.99!


Loving your finds! Such a shame the Fendi dress didn't fit, it looks gorgeous. 


emilu said:


> I've been thrifting and finding some nice staples but nothing too exciting. Today I picked up a mark cross bag for $9.99. I learned about the brand from following this thread. Probably didn't get as good a deal as some of you ladies and gents have but I couldn't leave it behind.
> 
> It's kind of a binocular ? Style small pouch. Too bad it doesn't have a cross body strap. So it's a little harder to wear. Maybe I can improvise with a long gold chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293419
> View attachment 3293420
> View attachment 3293423


Cool bag, I have seen it while thrifting, need to pay more attention.


2goodeyestoo said:


> I got this from GWO for $6, it weighted a little over $7, but she gave me a discount. NIB. Going to get my bf to install it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lutron-AR-ENT-1-IV-Wireless-Lighting-Control/dp/B0017O4QLC
> 
> The attached picture is my first seatbelt bag I got from GWO for $2, two pairs of Manolos, a pair of Lacroix and a Misook twinset


What an amazing score on the lighting system, you must be so happy.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Went to a completely different city today and it didn't disappoint
> 
> More vintage patterns 49p each that's about 70 cents each
> 
> View attachment 3293843
> 
> 
> And I got this suede and knit jacket the zipper is broken hence the price, but it is a easy fix. £2.49 about $3.50.
> View attachment 3293852


Loving your ties and patterns. That suede jacket is a great casual piece! Usually the prices in the UK seem to be on the higher side but you made out like a bandit with this one


----------



## magdalinka

Some of my finds over the past couple of weeks:

Sid Mashburn - sterling arrowhead buckle shark skin belt $10 (retails $500)
Vintage LV bag $35. 
Vintage micro bead bag $12
Pucci look a alike scarf $2
Made in Canada horsebit belt $2
Vintage fur raccoon earmuffs $4. I decided to ask my mom to make bag puff ball accessories out of these. I am obsessed with Fendi monsters but refuse to pay the ridiculous $$$, so these will do.


----------



## magdalinka

Wont let me attach photos, will try again tomorrow. Good night thrifty friends!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Went to a completely different city today and it didn't disappoint
> 
> More vintage patterns 49p each that's about 70 cents each
> 
> View attachment 3293843
> 
> 
> And I got this suede and knit jacket the zipper is broken hence the price, but it is a easy fix. £2.49 about $3.50.
> View attachment 3293852



Wow, the jacket looks like it was never worn, and you're right, an easy fix.


----------



## bagshoemisses

I went thrifting yesterday and this is what I came home with:

Tiffany 1837 horseshoe pendant $14

J Crew sweater $3.50

Rebecca Minkoff Swing Double Chain Crossbody, looks new still had tag on inside and sticker over plate in the back $14

Coach signature liquid gloss slim card case, care card and tag inside $11

Manolo Blahnik $1


----------



## LuxeDeb

mharri20 said:


> I found a few things at Goodwill the other day (some Jcrew, splendid, and Lacoste), but this one I had to share. This is the second ALC item I've found at my local Goodwill! Not sure who is donating this in my small town, but I want to be their best friend.
> 
> View attachment 3288296
> 
> View attachment 3288301



The color is gorgeous & I love the texture!




serenaa.lu said:


> My recent finds
> 
> 1. Burberry London check shoulder patch tee $14.99 @ VV
> 2. Equipment sleeveless silk button down $6.99 @ VV incl. 30% off
> 3. James Perse longsleeve tee $6.99 @ VV
> 4. Moschino Jeans t-shirt $7.99 @ VV
> 5. Hugo Boss skirt $9.79 @ VV incl. 30% off
> 6. This one I didn't buy because it looked like it had been altered to be super small, definitely not a IT size 40 anymore  but a Fendi mini dress for $24.99!



Love everything! Classic Burberry, that's my favorite style in James Perse tops, Moschino bling that reminds me of a marquis sign. Too bad on the Fendi. I know Fendi runs small, but that looks crazy small for a 40!




emilu said:


> I've been thrifting and finding some nice staples but nothing too exciting. Today I picked up a mark cross bag for $9.99. I learned about the brand from following this thread. Probably didn't get as good a deal as some of you ladies and gents have but I couldn't leave it behind.
> 
> It's kind of a binocular ? Style small pouch. Too bad it doesn't have a cross body strap. So it's a little harder to wear. Maybe I can improvise with a long gold chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293419
> View attachment 3293420
> View attachment 3293423



Great find! Mark Cross is making a big comeback, so lots of gals would be over the moon with this find!




2goodeyestoo said:


> I got this from GWO for $6, it weighted a little over $7, but she gave me a discount. NIB. Going to get my bf to install it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lutron-AR-ENT-1-IV-Wireless-Lighting-Control/dp/B0017O4QLC
> 
> The attached picture is my first seatbelt bag I got from GWO for $2, two pairs of Manolos, a pair of Lacroix and a Misook twinset



Great stuff, but that lighting set is an amazing score! And at a GWO....that is just crazy (good)!



jamamcg said:


> Went to a completely different city today and it didn't disappoint
> 
> More vintage patterns 49p each that's about 70 cents each
> 
> View attachment 3293843
> 
> 
> And I got this suede and knit jacket the zipper is broken hence the price, but it is a easy fix. £2.49 about $3.50.
> View attachment 3293852



Very handsome jacket!



bagshoemisses said:


> I went thrifting yesterday and this is what I came home with:
> 
> Tiffany 1837 horseshoe pendant $14
> 
> J Crew sweater $3.50
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Swing Double Chain Crossbody, looks new still had tag on inside and sticker over plate in the back $14
> 
> Coach signature liquid gloss slim card case, care card and tag inside $11
> 
> Manolo Blahnik $1
> 
> View attachment 3294182
> View attachment 3294183
> View attachment 3294184
> View attachment 3294185
> View attachment 3294186



Nice finds. Love the Tiffany necklace! Seriously, how could they price it at $14?? With the pouch it's in your face Tiffany. My thrift would have priced that at $100.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Thank you, Jama, Magda and Deb.

I love all my ts, but I especially love my Gwo, I have been going there less than a year and most of the stuff I find from there is for my home and classroom.

Even the other thrifters at the Gwo have been noticing how I seem to find stuff that is nib.


----------



## chowlover2

bagshoemisses said:


> I went thrifting yesterday and this is what I came home with:
> 
> Tiffany 1837 horseshoe pendant $14
> 
> J Crew sweater $3.50
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Swing Double Chain Crossbody, looks new still had tag on inside and sticker over plate in the back $14
> 
> Coach signature liquid gloss slim card case, care card and tag inside $11
> 
> Manolo Blahnik $1
> 
> View attachment 3294182
> View attachment 3294183
> View attachment 3294184
> View attachment 3294185
> View attachment 3294186




You struck gold!


----------



## Tomsmom

bagshoemisses said:


> I went thrifting yesterday and this is what I came home with:
> 
> Tiffany 1837 horseshoe pendant $14
> 
> J Crew sweater $3.50
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Swing Double Chain Crossbody, looks new still had tag on inside and sticker over plate in the back $14
> 
> Coach signature liquid gloss slim card case, care card and tag inside $11
> 
> Manolo Blahnik $1
> 
> View attachment 3294182
> View attachment 3294183
> View attachment 3294184
> View attachment 3294185
> View attachment 3294186



You did awesome!!


----------



## thriftyandlux

magdalinka said:


> Some of my finds over the past couple of weeks:
> 
> Sid Mashburn - sterling arrowhead buckle shark skin belt $10 (retails $500)
> Vintage LV bag $35.
> Vintage micro bead bag $12
> Pucci look a alike scarf $2
> Made in Canada horsebit belt $2
> Vintage fur raccoon earmuffs $4. I decided to ask my mom to make bag puff ball accessories out of these. I am obsessed with Fendi monsters but refuse to pay the ridiculous $$$, so these will do.


Oooh I can't wait to see pics! A vintage LV for $35 is a steal!!



bagshoemisses said:


> I went thrifting yesterday and this is what I came home with:
> 
> Tiffany 1837 horseshoe pendant $14
> 
> J Crew sweater $3.50
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Swing Double Chain Crossbody, looks new still had tag on inside and sticker over plate in the back $14
> 
> Coach signature liquid gloss slim card case, care card and tag inside $11
> 
> Manolo Blahnik $1
> 
> View attachment 3294182
> View attachment 3294183
> View attachment 3294184
> View attachment 3294185
> View attachment 3294186


LOVE those classic Manolos! And for $1?! Amazing score! They look like they're in great condition too



2goodeyestoo said:


> I got this from GWO for $6, it weighted a little over $7, but she gave me a discount. NIB. Going to get my bf to install it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lutron-AR-ENT-1-IV-Wireless-Lighting-Control/dp/B0017O4QLC
> 
> The attached picture is my first seatbelt bag I got from GWO for $2, two pairs of Manolos, a pair of Lacroix and a Misook twinset


You struck gold! Loving all these finds, especially the shoes


----------



## thriftyandlux

My finds from VV yesterday 
1. Burberry London classic polo $6.29
2. Burberry London tee $6.99
3. DVF chiffon boho blouse for my Mum $3.84
4. Max Mara leopard print top $6.29
5. DVF 'Jill' wrap top $13.99 (I swear BNWOT)
6. James Perse short sleeve raglan $6.99

Scored an extra 30% off on mostly everything too!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

serenaa.lu said:


> Oooh I can't wait to see pics! A vintage LV for $35 is a steal!!
> 
> 
> LOVE those classic Manolos! And for $1?! Amazing score! They look like they're in great condition too
> 
> 
> You struck gold! Loving all these finds, especially the shoes


You always find nice things, too. Thank you.


----------



## bagshoemisses

LuxeDeb said:


> The color is gorgeous & I love the texture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything! Classic Burberry, that's my favorite style in James Perse tops, Moschino bling that reminds me of a marquis sign. Too bad on the Fendi. I know Fendi runs small, but that looks crazy small for a 40!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great find! Mark Cross is making a big comeback, so lots of gals would be over the moon with this find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff, but that lighting set is an amazing score! And at a GWO....that is just crazy (good)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very handsome jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice finds. Love the Tiffany necklace! Seriously, how could they price it at $14?? With the pouch it's in your face Tiffany. My thrift would have priced that at $100.




I do not know LuxeDeb, but I am not complaining or asking any questions. I will wear it with pride.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Tomsmom said:


> You did awesome!!







chowlover2 said:


> You struck gold!




Thank you ladies. I plan to start going more often. If I buy used it has to be a bargain or I'll leave it.


----------



## mharri20

serenaa.lu said:


> My finds from VV yesterday
> 1. Burberry London classic polo $6.29
> 2. Burberry London tee $6.99
> 3. DVF chiffon boho blouse for my Mum $3.84
> 4. Max Mara leopard print top $6.29
> 5. DVF 'Jill' wrap top $13.99 (I swear BNWOT)
> 6. James Perse short sleeve raglan $6.99
> 
> Scored an extra 30% off on mostly everything too!



You found some amazing goodies! The leopard top and DVF wrap top both look seriously amazing on you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Nanette Lepore




Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Anastasiya78

serenaa.lu said:


> My finds from VV yesterday
> 1. Burberry London classic polo $6.29
> 2. Burberry London tee $6.99
> 3. DVF chiffon boho blouse for my Mum $3.84
> 4. Max Mara leopard print top $6.29
> 5. DVF 'Jill' wrap top $13.99 (I swear BNWOT)
> 6. James Perse short sleeve raglan $6.99
> 
> Scored an extra 30% off on mostly everything too!



Aww I love the Polo, I probably would've bought ten of those


----------



## LuxeDeb

serenaa.lu said:


> My finds from VV yesterday
> 
> 1. Burberry London classic polo $6.29
> 
> 2. Burberry London tee $6.99
> 
> 3. DVF chiffon boho blouse for my Mum $3.84
> 
> 4. Max Mara leopard print top $6.29
> 
> 5. DVF 'Jill' wrap top $13.99 (I swear BNWOT)
> 
> 6. James Perse short sleeve raglan $6.99
> 
> 
> 
> Scored an extra 30% off on mostly everything too!





Great stuff! You have gotten some great Burberry finds & I just adore the Max Mara top!



Tomsmom said:


> Nanette Lepore
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs




Cute stuff! The Nanette Lepore is beyond adorable!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I totally forgot to share my stuff from the Todd & Duncan sample sale in NYC. Todd & Duncan is Scottish cashmere sold at Neiman Marcus, Bergdorfs, etc. They also provide the Scottish yarns for cashmere to high end design houses like Chanel.
All cashmere sweaters were $30 (NWT, retail up to $1500). I also got 2 luscious cashmere throws $90 each, retail up to $1500.










See how yummy they are!




And some recent finds 

Autumn Cashmere hoodie $10
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...re-colorblock-cable-knit-back-cashmere-hoodie
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Autumn-Cashmere-Colorblock-Cable-Back-Hoodie/prod159850344/p.prod







Stuart Weitzman OTK boots. Pic looks weird, but they're mint $27





Valentino dress $20


----------



## emilu

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally forgot to share my stuff from the Todd & Duncan sample sale in NYC. Todd & Duncan is Scottish cashmere sold at Neiman Marcus, Bergdorfs, etc. They also provide the Scottish yarns for cashmere to high end design houses like Chanel.
> All cashmere sweaters were $30 (NWT, retail up to $1500). I also got 2 luscious cashmere throws $90 each, retail up to $1500.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296695
> 
> View attachment 3296696
> 
> View attachment 3296697
> 
> View attachment 3296698
> 
> See how yummy they are!
> View attachment 3296699
> 
> 
> 
> And some recent finds
> 
> Autumn Cashmere hoodie $10
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...re-colorblock-cable-knit-back-cashmere-hoodie
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Autumn-Cashmere-Colorblock-Cable-Back-Hoodie/prod159850344/p.prod
> 
> View attachment 3296704
> 
> View attachment 3296705
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman OTK boots. Pic looks weird, but they're mint $27
> 
> View attachment 3296710
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3296711
> 
> View attachment 3296712




Wow looks luxurious.


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally forgot to share my stuff from the Todd & Duncan sample sale in NYC. Todd & Duncan is Scottish cashmere sold at Neiman Marcus, Bergdorfs, etc. They also provide the Scottish yarns for cashmere to high end design houses like Chanel.
> All cashmere sweaters were $30 (NWT, retail up to $1500). I also got 2 luscious cashmere throws $90 each, retail up to $1500.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296695
> 
> View attachment 3296696
> 
> View attachment 3296697
> 
> View attachment 3296698
> 
> See how yummy they are!
> View attachment 3296699
> 
> 
> 
> And some recent finds
> 
> Autumn Cashmere hoodie $10
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...re-colorblock-cable-knit-back-cashmere-hoodie
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Autumn-Cashmere-Colorblock-Cable-Back-Hoodie/prod159850344/p.prod
> 
> View attachment 3296704
> 
> View attachment 3296705
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman OTK boots. Pic looks weird, but they're mint $27
> 
> View attachment 3296710
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3296711
> 
> View attachment 3296712




Cool. I didn't even know that. I knew Barrie done some Chanel knitwear, but I will be on the look out for this brand.


----------



## wis3ly

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally forgot to share my stuff from the Todd & Duncan sample sale in NYC. Todd & Duncan is Scottish cashmere sold at Neiman Marcus, Bergdorfs, etc. They also provide the Scottish yarns for cashmere to high end design houses like Chanel.
> All cashmere sweaters were $30 (NWT, retail up to $1500). I also got 2 luscious cashmere throws $90 each, retail up to $1500.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296695
> 
> View attachment 3296696
> 
> View attachment 3296697
> 
> View attachment 3296698
> 
> See how yummy they are!
> View attachment 3296699
> 
> 
> 
> And some recent finds
> 
> Autumn Cashmere hoodie $10
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...re-colorblock-cable-knit-back-cashmere-hoodie
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Autumn-Cashmere-Colorblock-Cable-Back-Hoodie/prod159850344/p.prod
> 
> View attachment 3296704
> 
> View attachment 3296705
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman OTK boots. Pic looks weird, but they're mint $27
> 
> View attachment 3296710
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3296711
> 
> View attachment 3296712



When did you go to the Todd & Duncan sample sale? Is it the same one reported by MadisonAveSpy? The prices she listed are much higher

http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2016/02/madison-avenues-shi-cashmere-sale.html


----------



## creighbaby

wis3ly said:


> When did you go to the Todd & Duncan sample sale? Is it the same one reported by MadisonAveSpy? The prices she listed are much higher
> 
> 
> 
> http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2016/02/madison-avenues-shi-cashmere-sale.html




The SHI sale mentioned on MAS was a different sale. There was a todd&duncan SS in December that I have no idea how I missed it: https://thestylishcity.com/tag/todd-duncan


----------



## LuxeDeb

wis3ly said:


> When did you go to the Todd & Duncan sample sale? Is it the same one reported by MadisonAveSpy? The prices she listed are much higher
> 
> http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2016/02/madison-avenues-shi-cashmere-sale.html



It was in December, right before Christmas. I knew it was a score then, but it feels even bigger now!


----------



## Raven3766

I found 3 antique sterling silver frames; 2 are Talleres de los Ballesteros, and a sterling frame. I paid $16 for all three.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160309_060336-1_zpsrw5jkqq0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally forgot to share my stuff from the Todd & Duncan sample sale in NYC. Todd & Duncan is Scottish cashmere sold at Neiman Marcus, Bergdorfs, etc. They also provide the Scottish yarns for cashmere to high end design houses like Chanel.
> All cashmere sweaters were $30 (NWT, retail up to $1500). I also got 2 luscious cashmere throws $90 each, retail up to $1500.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296695
> 
> View attachment 3296696
> 
> View attachment 3296697
> 
> View attachment 3296698
> 
> See how yummy they are!
> View attachment 3296699
> 
> 
> 
> And some recent finds
> 
> Autumn Cashmere hoodie $10
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...re-colorblock-cable-knit-back-cashmere-hoodie
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Autumn-Cashmere-Colorblock-Cable-Back-Hoodie/prod159850344/p.prod
> 
> View attachment 3296704
> 
> View attachment 3296705
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman OTK boots. Pic looks weird, but they're mint $27
> 
> View attachment 3296710
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3296711
> 
> View attachment 3296712


Gorgeous Valentino! That bright red is killing me!! And I am drooling over the sample sale cashmere. 


Raven3766 said:


> I found 3 antique sterling silver frames; 2 are Talleres de los Ballesteros, and a sterling frame. I paid $16 for all three.
> http://


Nice score Raven, are they marked sterling? Just curious because I keep a look out for sterling frames and never find any.


----------



## Raven3766

chocolagirl said:


> Today I found these Manolo Blahnik bow heels for $10.
> Hope to wear them to weddings


Manolo's are gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Gorgeous Valentino! That bright red is killing me!! And I am drooling over the sample sale cashmere.
> 
> Nice score Raven, are they marked sterling? Just curious because I keep a look out for sterling frames and never find any.


Thx Magda,they are all marked sterling silver. I actually found four, I just posted three. I found the website that sellsTalleres de los Ballesteros frames, but they were new. I haven't found older frames for sale. I would like to know how to price them for the bay. I have found several frames and didn't want to pass on the purchase, so now I need to sale.


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally forgot to share my stuff from the Todd & Duncan sample sale in NYC. Todd & Duncan is Scottish cashmere sold at Neiman Marcus, Bergdorfs, etc. They also provide the Scottish yarns for cashmere to high end design houses like Chanel.
> All cashmere sweaters were $30 (NWT, retail up to $1500). I also got 2 luscious cashmere throws $90 each, retail up to $1500.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296695
> 
> View attachment 3296696
> 
> View attachment 3296697
> 
> View attachment 3296698
> 
> See how yummy they are!
> View attachment 3296699
> 
> 
> 
> And some recent finds
> 
> Autumn Cashmere hoodie $10
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...re-colorblock-cable-knit-back-cashmere-hoodie
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Autumn-Cashmere-Colorblock-Cable-Back-Hoodie/prod159850344/p.prod
> 
> View attachment 3296704
> 
> View attachment 3296705
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman OTK boots. Pic looks weird, but they're mint $27
> 
> View attachment 3296710
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3296711
> 
> View attachment 3296712


wow can't believe someone would let go of this beauty!


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> Nanette Lepore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs


I love Nanette Lepore. That is really pretty.


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## chocolagirl

Raven3766 said:


> Manolo's are gorgeous!


thanks Raven 
goodwill went bankrupt in Toronto so I no longer thrift
but I always enjoy looking at ur finds!


----------



## mizsunshyne

I wish I was were you all lived. The Goodwills in my location are horrible. Prices have gone up too. But thanks for sharing!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I found 3 antique sterling silver frames; 2 are Talleres de los Ballesteros, and a sterling frame. I paid $16 for all three.






Gorgeous! I keep searching for home pretties like that....


----------



## LuxeDeb

You know what I find though.....designer clothes!


Etro silk dress $20





Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress $5





Missoni dress $20







Lela Rose dress $20





Adam Lippes sequin top $5





Alice & Olivia beaded top $5





Saks Fifth Avenue cashmere top $5





T Alexander Wang skirt $5





Victoria Beckham for Rock & Republic jeans, Citizens of Humanity jeans & Emilio Pucci cords $5 each


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> You know what I find though.....designer clothes!
> 
> 
> Etro silk dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3300294
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3300295
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3300296
> 
> View attachment 3300298
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3300303
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lippes sequin top $5
> 
> View attachment 3300304
> 
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia beaded top $5
> 
> View attachment 3300305
> 
> 
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3300306
> 
> 
> 
> T Alexander Wang skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3300307
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham for Rock & Republic jeans, Citizens of Humanity jeans & Emilio Pucci cords $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3300308


That Cashmere! That denim! Loving all your finds as usual


----------



## magdalinka

magdalinka said:


> Some of my finds over the past couple of weeks:
> 
> Sid Mashburn - sterling arrowhead buckle shark skin belt $10 (retails $500)
> Vintage LV bag $35.
> Vintage micro bead bag $12
> Pucci look a alike scarf $2
> Made in Canada horsebit belt $2
> Vintage fur raccoon earmuffs $4. I decided to ask my mom to make bag puff ball accessories out of these. I am obsessed with Fendi monsters but refuse to pay the ridiculous $$$, so these will do.




Take two, lets see if it will let me post pics. Btw if you can't post pics any more sometimes you have to go into your profile and delete older images.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Take two, lets see if it will let me post pics. Btw if you can't post pics any more sometimes you have to go into your profile and delete older images.
> View attachment 3301750
> View attachment 3301751
> View attachment 3301752
> View attachment 3301753
> View attachment 3301755
> View attachment 3301756



Love the belt and did you fall over to find LV?  I would have lol


----------



## mharri20

LuxeDeb said:


> I totally forgot to share my stuff from the Todd & Duncan sample sale in NYC. Todd & Duncan is Scottish cashmere sold at Neiman Marcus, Bergdorfs, etc. They also provide the Scottish yarns for cashmere to high end design houses like Chanel.
> All cashmere sweaters were $30 (NWT, retail up to $1500). I also got 2 luscious cashmere throws $90 each, retail up to $1500.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296695
> 
> View attachment 3296696
> 
> View attachment 3296697
> 
> View attachment 3296698
> 
> See how yummy they are!
> View attachment 3296699
> 
> 
> 
> And some recent finds
> 
> Autumn Cashmere hoodie $10
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...re-colorblock-cable-knit-back-cashmere-hoodie
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Autumn-Cashmere-Colorblock-Cable-Back-Hoodie/prod159850344/p.prod
> 
> View attachment 3296704
> 
> View attachment 3296705
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman OTK boots. Pic looks weird, but they're mint $27
> 
> View attachment 3296710
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3296711
> 
> View attachment 3296712



Gorgeous gorgeous finds! You always manage to find such high end designers  The Valentino is such a classic dress!


----------



## lotus_elise

magdalinka said:


> []




What a great way to recycle the earmuffs! Very cool!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Love the belt and did you fall over to find LV?  I would have lol





lotus_elise said:


> What a great way to recycle the earmuffs! Very cool!


Thank you guys, I will post pics of the bag charms when they are ready.
Regarding the LV - YES, I was pumped, but it's not my style even though my current bag is the LV Eva. They couldn't find the date stamp so they thought it's a fake but I found it . Will have to go to the bay though.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Take two, lets see if it will let me post pics. Btw if you can't post pics any more sometimes you have to go into your profile and delete older images.
> View attachment 3301750
> View attachment 3301751
> View attachment 3301752
> View attachment 3301753
> View attachment 3301755
> View attachment 3301756


Cool find with the belt and LV finds are always great! What are Fendi monsters?


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Cool find with the belt and LV finds are always great! What are Fendi monsters?




It's these guys


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> You know what I find though.....designer clothes!
> 
> 
> Etro silk dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3300294
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3300295
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3300296
> 
> View attachment 3300298
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3300303
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lippes sequin top $5
> 
> View attachment 3300304
> 
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia beaded top $5
> 
> View attachment 3300305
> 
> 
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3300306
> 
> 
> 
> T Alexander Wang skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3300307
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham for Rock & Republic jeans, Citizens of Humanity jeans & Emilio Pucci cords $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3300308



I would die if I found that AW skirt!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Wait - I'm having problems posting pics. Where in my profile do I delete pics?



magdalinka said:


> Take two, lets see if it will let me post pics. Btw if you can't post pics any more sometimes you have to go into your profile and delete older images.
> View attachment 3301750
> View attachment 3301751
> View attachment 3301752
> View attachment 3301753
> View attachment 3301755
> View attachment 3301756


----------



## Michelle1x

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Wait - I'm having problems posting pics. Where in my profile do I delete pics?



Go to private messages, on the left side (all the way down) "attachments", then you can delete your pics.  There is a bar up top with how much space you have available and if it is red you are going to have to delete some.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It says I don't have any attachments LOL. 



Michelle1x said:


> Go to private messages, on the left side (all the way down) "attachments", then you can delete your pics.  There is a bar up top with how much space you have available and if it is red you are going to have to delete some.


----------



## magdalinka

shoppinggalnyc said:


> It says I don't have any attachments LOL.


Mouse over your profile name, select control panel from the drop down menu. Scroll all the way down and on the left side select attachments under miscellaneous. Then you can click on the little boxes all the way to the right, scroll down and delete attachments. 
You will probably have several pages worth of posts and some won't have attachments but some will, you just have to flip through the pages of your comments and delete attachments that are no longer needed.


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> You know what I find though.....designer clothes!
> 
> 
> Etro silk dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3300294
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3300295
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3300296
> 
> View attachment 3300298
> 
> 
> 
> Lela Rose dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3300303
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lippes sequin top $5
> 
> View attachment 3300304
> 
> 
> 
> Alice & Olivia beaded top $5
> 
> View attachment 3300305
> 
> 
> 
> Saks Fifth Avenue cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3300306
> 
> 
> 
> T Alexander Wang skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3300307
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Beckham for Rock & Republic jeans, Citizens of Humanity jeans & Emilio Pucci cords $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3300308




Beautiful finds. I love the Missoni dress, and that Alice & Olivia top is too cute.



magdalinka said:


> Take two, lets see if it will let me post pics. Btw if you can't post pics any more sometimes you have to go into your profile and delete older images.
> View attachment 3301750
> View attachment 3301751
> View attachment 3301752
> View attachment 3301753
> View attachment 3301755
> View attachment 3301756




Awesome finds! Lovin that LV, and I also love the fendi monsters


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> It's these guys
> View attachment 3302425
> View attachment 3302426


They are sooooo cute!


----------



## Raven3766

I had great purchases, but cannot post due to photobucket wanting me to buy more storage. How do any of you upload pics without using photobucket? Their additional storage will cost me $4.99 a month.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Take two, lets see if it will let me post pics. Btw if you can't post pics any more sometimes you have to go into your profile and delete older images.
> View attachment 3301750
> View attachment 3301751
> View attachment 3301752
> View attachment 3301753
> View attachment 3301755
> View attachment 3301756




Love the shark belt....so cool! Beautiful scarf! Who makes it? It looks like Pucci, but I don't see Emilio anywhere on it.



Raven3766 said:


> I had great purchases, but cannot post due to photobucket wanting me to buy more storage. How do any of you upload pics without using photobucket? Their additional storage will cost me $4.99 a month.





Do you have a smart phone, iPad or digital camera? Once you have started your post you can either click on the camera icon & take a picture OR you can click the "landscape" button & upload something you have on file (options if you're using a smart phone or iPad). If you're using a desktop - click the paper clip & click Browse to upload from your computer (download pics from your digital camera first).


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

it says - "You have no attachments." I usually link pics from my blog or photobucket - maybe that's why. It's not letting me link from my blog anymore thou. 





magdalinka said:


> Mouse over your profile name, select control panel from the drop down menu. Scroll all the way down and on the left side select attachments under miscellaneous. Then you can click on the little boxes all the way to the right, scroll down and delete attachments.
> You will probably have several pages worth of posts and some won't have attachments but some will, you just have to flip through the pages of your comments and delete attachments that are no longer needed.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Love the shark belt....so cool! Beautiful scarf! Who makes it? It looks like Pucci, but I don't see Emilio anywhere on it.
> 
> 
> Do you have a smart phone, iPad or digital camera? Once you have started your post you can either click on the camera icon & take a picture OR you can click the "landscape" button & upload something you have on file (options if you're using a smart phone or iPad). If you're using a desktop - click the paper clip & click Browse to upload from your computer (download pics from your digital camera first).



I will try, it was just so easy from photobucket. I erased most of the pics, but they are relentless trying to get me to pay. I refuse to pay!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> it says - "You have no attachments." I usually link pics from my blog or photobucket - maybe that's why. It's not letting me link from my blog anymore thou.


----------



## Raven3766

I did it! I attached one below.


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> Vintage Bottega Veneta






Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Raven3766

Magda, found a ring yesterday for $3. No writing inside, but I'm certain 14k with diamonds.






Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Have it tested! Such a gorgeous little ring.
A lot of the time rings are resized and sometimes the markings are on the bit that gets removed.


----------



## mvalrie

Raven3766 said:


> That's why it's good to do your research.


I have a Halston grecian draped dress hanging in my closet. My mom gave it to me...its gorgeous and I always think about selling it but can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Raven3766

mvalrie said:


> I have a Halston grecian draped dress hanging in my closet. My mom gave it to me...its gorgeous and I always think about selling it but can't bring myself to do it.


I know it's beautiful, please post a pic. I am sentimental, I would have a hard time selling it as well.


----------



## mvalrie

Michelle1x said:


> I've seen a few of those sold on ebay from time to time.  Not that pattern but the name fillorio and that elongated F signature.


I think it's Fittorio and there are some on Etsy currently


----------



## Raven3766

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Have it tested! Such a gorgeous little ring.
> A lot of the time rings are resized and sometimes the markings are on the bit that gets removed.


I will have it tested. My dad worked for 50 years with different types of metals, he said it's gold. I trust him but will have it tested when I get a chance.


----------



## mvalrie

Raven3766 said:


> I know it's beautiful, please post a pic. I am sentimental, I would have a hard time selling it as well.


I will...I've worn it once


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Magda, found a ring yesterday for $3. No writing inside, but I'm certain 14k with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


WOW, good for you Raven. It is gorgeous and looks vintage/antique. 
The Savers where I found all my gold hired a different Jewelry person and it's all gone now, not even silver !


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Magda, found a ring yesterday for $3. No writing inside, but I'm certain 14k with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app




That's beautiful!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app




Very nice!




Raven3766 said:


> Magda, found a ring yesterday for $3. No writing inside, but I'm certain 14k with diamonds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app




So pretty & delicate! Nice find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Handbag score! $25 each&#128578;

Isabella Fiore





Be & D





Isabella Fiore





Eric Javits





Fendi


----------



## hitt

Raven3766 said:


> Magda, found a ring yesterday for $3. No writing inside, but I'm certain 14k with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


I spotted a similar ring somewhere but the stones were different. I regret not buying it. It was my size and it isn't common for me to find rings that fit my "ring" finger. Sigh.


----------



## jamamcg

Been on the hunt for 50's dresses, but they are so expensive here, but here are my finds from today 

More vintage patterns £1.99 each



More antique photographs





Some vintage slides actually very difficult to photograph


----------



## jamamcg

Also picked this up coronation special of country life magazine 1953 

I just love everything about the royal family especially the queen. 

Great old adverts and beautiful fashions


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Handbag score! $25 each&#128578;
> 
> Isabella Fiore
> 
> View attachment 3305545
> 
> 
> 
> Be & D
> 
> View attachment 3305546
> 
> 
> 
> Isabella Fiore
> 
> View attachment 3305550
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Javits
> 
> View attachment 3305551
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi
> 
> View attachment 3305552
> 
> View attachment 3305553


Luxe, love your handbags.....


----------



## Jackstraw001

Friends, I haven't posted often or lately but I keep up with this thread regularly and enjoy seeing your finds. I had a "holy grail" thrifting moment this evening that you hear rumors about but never experience yourself. I have only recently started checking the jewelry counters on a regular basis and was richly rewarded today. I've seen a lot of fakes but when the clerk handed it to me, my pulse started racing and hands got a little clammy...

Circa 1990 Rolex Ladies SS Oyster Perpetual. Serial numbers check out and all the markings look correct, heading to the jeweler tomorrow to look at the movement but I'm 99% sure it's legit. Wife was pretty psyched and was happy to model it here.  Not bad for $5.57.


----------



## LisaK026

Jackstraw001 said:


> Friends, I haven't posted often or lately but I keep up with this thread regularly and enjoy seeing your finds. I had a "holy grail" thrifting moment this evening that you hear rumors about but never experience yourself. I have only recently started checking the jewelry counters on a regular basis and was richly rewarded today. I've seen a lot of fakes but when the clerk handed it to me, my pulse started racing and hands got a little clammy...
> 
> Circa 1990 Rolex Ladies SS Oyster Perpetual. Serial numbers check out and all the markings look correct, heading to the jeweler tomorrow to look at the movement but I'm 99% sure it's legit. Wife was pretty psyched and was happy to model it here.  Not bad for $5.57.


Awesome find. I was told one of the ways to rule out a fake Rolex is the second hand of an authentic one goes around very smoothly. (You probably already know this, but just for the benefit of others on the thread.)


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Magda, found a ring yesterday for $3. No writing inside, but I'm certain 14k with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


 Do you have a jewelers loupe? If you don't, you should get one on eBay. They come in really handy. That is a gorgeous ring. I would bet it is real too, as I have never seen a fake antique ring like that. Might even be 18k. This is my *ALL TIME FAVORITE FIND* anyone has had on this thread. Way cool! Congrats.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Magda, found a ring yesterday for $3. No writing inside, but I'm certain 14k with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app





BeautyAddict58 said:


> Have it tested! Such a gorgeous little ring.
> A lot of the time rings are resized and sometimes the markings are on the bit that gets removed.


 Sometime they are custom made and have no markings either.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

http://www.amazon.com/Newwave-The-Petite-Pizzeria-LD-902SLT/dp/B00FPWAPA8#

$3 @ the Gwo nib.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I realize this threads talks about secondhand bargains or thrifting, but I am very excited to start working for a jewelry company whose name begins with a P. I get a 75% discount.  YIPPEE!!!! I always wanted one of their bracelets, but I don't know what charms I want.


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> I realize this threads talks about secondhand bargains or thrifting, but I am very excited to start working for a jewelry company whose name begins with a P. I get a 75% discount.  YIPPEE!!!! I always wanted one of their bracelets, but I don't know what charms I want.



Congrats!!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> I realize this threads talks about secondhand bargains or thrifting, but I am very excited to start working for a jewelry company whose name begins with a P. I get a 75% discount.  YIPPEE!!!! I always wanted one of their bracelets, but I don't know what charms I want.


Great job! Happy for you....


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Do you have a jewelers loupe? If you don't, you should get one on eBay. They come in really handy. That is a gorgeous ring. I would bet it is real too, as I have never seen a fake antique ring like that. Might even be 18k. This is my *ALL TIME FAVORITE FIND* anyone has had on this thread. Way cool! Congrats.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thanks LisaK, it is a sweet little ring and the best part; it fits!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Tomsmom said:


> Congrats!!





Raven3766 said:


> Great job! Happy for you....


Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Jackstraw001 said:


> Friends, I haven't posted often or lately but I keep up with this thread regularly and enjoy seeing your finds. I had a "holy grail" thrifting moment this evening that you hear rumors about but never experience yourself. I have only recently started checking the jewelry counters on a regular basis and was richly rewarded today. I've seen a lot of fakes but when the clerk handed it to me, my pulse started racing and hands got a little clammy...
> 
> Circa 1990 Rolex Ladies SS Oyster Perpetual. Serial numbers check out and all the markings look correct, heading to the jeweler tomorrow to look at the movement but I'm 99% sure it's legit. Wife was pretty psyched and was happy to model it here.  Not bad for $5.57.



What a great find!!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks LisaK, it is a sweet little ring and the best part; it fits!


the 18k diamond ring I found fits me too. I like yours better. Great find.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> I realize this threads talks about secondhand bargains or thrifting, but I am very excited to start working for a jewelry company whose name begins with a P. I get a 75% discount.  YIPPEE!!!! I always wanted one of their bracelets, but I don't know what charms I want.




Congrats![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## mharri20

Jackstraw001 said:


> Friends, I haven't posted often or lately but I keep up with this thread regularly and enjoy seeing your finds. I had a "holy grail" thrifting moment this evening that you hear rumors about but never experience yourself. I have only recently started checking the jewelry counters on a regular basis and was richly rewarded today. I've seen a lot of fakes but when the clerk handed it to me, my pulse started racing and hands got a little clammy...
> 
> Circa 1990 Rolex Ladies SS Oyster Perpetual. Serial numbers check out and all the markings look correct, heading to the jeweler tomorrow to look at the movement but I'm 99% sure it's legit. Wife was pretty psyched and was happy to model it here.  Not bad for $5.57.



What an AMAZING find! I can imagine how your heart was racing when you found it...yay!


----------



## mharri20

Had my first high end shoe find at my Goodwill the other day...Found these gorgeous Prada shoes for only $8! They are in pretty decent shape aside from part of the logo chipping off on the bottom, but I'm not picky at that price lol. They fit like a glove, and the leather is soooo soft! I laughed because these were with all the other shoes, and they had some worn out coach sneakers in the case for $20...totally not complaining!!

Also picked up these Free People jeans for $8 as well. They button up the front and are high waisted and cropped. I literally went home and washed them, and was wearing them a couple hours later. They fit so well and I've been getting so many compliments on them!


----------



## bagshoemisses

mharri20 said:


> Had my first high end shoe find at my Goodwill the other day...Found these gorgeous Prada shoes for only $8! They are in pretty decent shape aside from part of the logo chipping off on the bottom, but I'm not picky at that price lol. They fit like a glove, and the leather is soooo soft! I laughed because these were with all the other shoes, and they had some worn out coach sneakers in the case for $20...totally not complaining!!
> 
> Also picked up these Free People jeans for $8 as well. They button up the front and are high waisted and cropped. I literally went home and washed them, and was wearing them a couple hours later. They fit so well and I've been getting so many compliments on them!
> 
> View attachment 3307700
> 
> View attachment 3307701
> 
> View attachment 3307702
> 
> View attachment 3307704




The jeans look great on you


----------



## soleilbrun

I have the same pair of jeans and love them. I always get compliments. Mine were also purchased at GW. Congrats they look fantastic on you.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I would wear jeans everyday if they fit me the way they fit you. So good! And congrats on the Pradas!



mharri20 said:


> Had my first high end shoe find at my Goodwill the other day...Found these gorgeous Prada shoes for only $8! They are in pretty decent shape aside from part of the logo chipping off on the bottom, but I'm not picky at that price lol. They fit like a glove, and the leather is soooo soft! I laughed because these were with all the other shoes, and they had some worn out coach sneakers in the case for $20...totally not complaining!!
> 
> Also picked up these Free People jeans for $8 as well. They button up the front and are high waisted and cropped. I literally went home and washed them, and was wearing them a couple hours later. They fit so well and I've been getting so many compliments on them!
> 
> View attachment 3307700
> 
> View attachment 3307701
> 
> View attachment 3307702
> 
> View attachment 3307704


----------



## magdalinka

Will be back to comment on all the awesome finds but just wanted to share a cute find. 
This one is for you, Raven


----------



## jamamcg

Ok caved and went back for this. The one I fell in love with was gone, but loved this one as well. I'm going to try and copy the pattern.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Will be back to comment on all the awesome finds but just wanted to share a cute find.
> This one is for you, Raven
> View attachment 3308246




They are adorable!


----------



## Cc1213

Jackstraw001 said:


> Friends, I haven't posted often or lately but I keep up with this thread regularly and enjoy seeing your finds. I had a "holy grail" thrifting moment this evening that you hear rumors about but never experience yourself. I have only recently started checking the jewelry counters on a regular basis and was richly rewarded today. I've seen a lot of fakes but when the clerk handed it to me, my pulse started racing and hands got a little clammy...
> 
> 
> 
> Circa 1990 Rolex Ladies SS Oyster Perpetual. Serial numbers check out and all the markings look correct, heading to the jeweler tomorrow to look at the movement but I'm 99% sure it's legit. Wife was pretty psyched and was happy to model it here.  Not bad for $5.57.




Drooling. Keep us posted on this baby!


----------



## LisaK026

Sterling earrings. GW $5


----------



## citrusydrank

jamamcg said:


> Ok caved and went back for this. The one I fell in love with was gone, but loved this one as well. I'm going to try and copy the pattern.
> 
> View attachment 3308291




Love it! It's so beautiful!

Please post if you do manage to copy the pattern.


----------



## mharri20

bagshoemisses said:


> The jeans look great on you



Thank you! 



soleilbrun said:


> I have the same pair of jeans and love them. I always get compliments. Mine were also purchased at GW. Congrats they look fantastic on you.



Ha really, that's awesome! Yay for goodwill jean twins  I got quite a few compliments when I wore them too, and I had looked them up and FP actually makes almost the exact same pair right now with a bit of extra moto detail on the leg (although those are $128...I like my price better lol)! 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I would wear jeans everyday if they fit me the way they fit you. So good! And congrats on the Pradas!



Girl you look FAB and should wear jeans more! They are there to make your butt look good hehe


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Will be back to comment on all the awesome finds but just wanted to share a cute find.
> This one is for you, Raven
> View attachment 3308246


Oh Magda, so cute!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Sterling earrings. GW $5


Nice!!!!


----------



## drifter

Finally, found a Stella McCartney silk blouse!  It's from Fall 2012


----------



## mharri20

drifter said:


> Finally, found a Stella McCartney silk blouse!  It's from Fall 2012



This blouse is SO pretty! I love the blue...Great score!!!


----------



## LisaK026

$3!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> $3!



So pretty !!


----------



## Tomsmom

drifter said:


> Finally, found a Stella McCartney silk blouse!  It's from Fall 2012



Wow that is really nice!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> $3!


Very nice LisaK, it's pretty!


----------



## Raven3766

drifter said:


> Finally, found a Stella McCartney silk blouse!  It's from Fall 2012


Oh wow! This is gorgeous!


----------



## chambersb

jamamcg said:


> Ok caved and went back for this. The one I fell in love with was gone, but loved this one as well. I'm going to try and copy the pattern.
> 
> View attachment 3308291




I love vintage dresses.   This is beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

I found an Arlene Altman bracelet for $8. I believe she is an 80's designer; don't know much about her. It says 14k on a little gold piece, but I think the rest of it is silver.; not sure. 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160325_174355_zpsnbijtg0b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nerimanna

hello everyone! i miss this thread! i haven't posted finds in ages but I have been thrifting regularly, just haven't found the time to post 

here's my find today from thrift - 75$ 

YSL corduroy and suede messenger bag. It's a large casual bag but surprisingly light (for the material, I was worried it would be heavy). this is my first YSL bag 

No idea how much it retailed for since the only info I can find online is that of second hand value. 

The corduroy and suede doesn't picture nicely but It is in excellent condition!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nerimanna

Jackstraw001 said:


> Friends, I haven't posted often or lately but I keep up with this thread regularly and enjoy seeing your finds. I had a "holy grail" thrifting moment this evening that you hear rumors about but never experience yourself. I have only recently started checking the jewelry counters on a regular basis and was richly rewarded today. I've seen a lot of fakes but when the clerk handed it to me, my pulse started racing and hands got a little clammy...
> 
> Circa 1990 Rolex Ladies SS Oyster Perpetual. Serial numbers check out and all the markings look correct, heading to the jeweler tomorrow to look at the movement but I'm 99% sure it's legit. Wife was pretty psyched and was happy to model it here.  Not bad for $5.57.


whoa! that is indeed a rare find! lucky you and congrats!


----------



## Tomsmom

nerimanna said:


> hello everyone! i miss this thread! i haven't posted finds in ages but I have been thrifting regularly, just haven't found the time to post
> 
> here's my find today from thrift - 75$
> 
> YSL corduroy and suede messenger bag. It's a large casual bag but surprisingly light (for the material, I was worried it would be heavy). this is my first YSL bag
> 
> No idea how much it retailed for since the only info I can find online is that of second hand value.
> 
> The corduroy and suede doesn't picture nicely but It is in excellent condition!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love the bag!  Well done


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> hello everyone! i miss this thread! i haven't posted finds in ages but I have been thrifting regularly, just haven't found the time to post
> 
> here's my find today from thrift - 75$
> 
> YSL corduroy and suede messenger bag. It's a large casual bag but surprisingly light (for the material, I was worried it would be heavy). this is my first YSL bag
> 
> No idea how much it retailed for since the only info I can find online is that of second hand value.
> 
> The corduroy and suede doesn't picture nicely but It is in excellent condition!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Hey Nerimanna! Love the YSL bag and welcome back!


----------



## Raven3766

Jackstraw001 said:


> Friends, I haven't posted often or lately but I keep up with this thread regularly and enjoy seeing your finds. I had a "holy grail" thrifting moment this evening that you hear rumors about but never experience yourself. I have only recently started checking the jewelry counters on a regular basis and was richly rewarded today. I've seen a lot of fakes but when the clerk handed it to me, my pulse started racing and hands got a little clammy...
> 
> Circa 1990 Rolex Ladies SS Oyster Perpetual. Serial numbers check out and all the markings look correct, heading to the jeweler tomorrow to look at the movement but I'm 99% sure it's legit. Wife was pretty psyched and was happy to model it here.  Not bad for $5.57.


Welcome back Jack! That's a nice Rolex; I always look at the watches. 2 weeks ago, I found a Longines and told the GW clerk to hold it. Well, needless to say, she sold it to someone else....oh well.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Ok caved and went back for this. The one I fell in love with was gone, but loved this one as well. I'm going to try and copy the pattern.
> 
> View attachment 3308291


Jama, what a blast from the past! I love vintage clothing and this dress looks perfect! The color and that bow is so sweet...great find!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, what a blast from the past! I love vintage clothing and this dress looks perfect! The color and that bow is so sweet...great find!




I'm currently obsessed with them hahaha. I have 3 of them at the moment. 

There is a woman on Instagram who buys and sells 50's dresses and some of them are spectacular she has got me completely obsessed.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I found an Arlene Altman bracelet for $8. I believe she is an 80's designer; don't know much about her. It says 14k on a little gold piece, but I think the rest of it is silver.; not sure.
> http://


That's interesting.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I'm currently obsessed with them hahaha. I have 3 of them at the moment.
> 
> There is a woman on Instagram who buys and sells 50's dresses and some of them are spectacular she has got me completely obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 3313297
> 
> View attachment 3313299


You bought them!? They are beautiful!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I'm currently obsessed with them hahaha. I have 3 of them at the moment.
> 
> There is a woman on Instagram who buys and sells 50's dresses and some of them are spectacular she has got me completely obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 3313297
> 
> View attachment 3313299




Seeing them makes me think of my Mom. She used to keep her petticoats in bags in my bedroom closet when I was a kid since they took up a lot of space. Wish I still had them now, they were so full and flouncy.


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Hey Nerimanna! Love the YSL bag and welcome back!


thanks raven!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> You bought them!? They are beautiful!!!!




I have three, but not the ones in the pictures, that was just to show you the woman on Instagram and what got me obsessed.


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> Seeing them makes me think of my Mom. She used to keep her petticoats in bags in my bedroom closet when I was a kid since they took up a lot of space. Wish I still had them now, they were so full and flouncy.




I know how you feel. I have seen pictures of my grandmothers clothes from the 40's and 50's and I wish she had kept them.


----------



## tonya1

That's really cool! Love it


----------



## LuxeDeb

Jackstraw001 said:


> Friends, I haven't posted often or lately but I keep up with this thread regularly and enjoy seeing your finds. I had a "holy grail" thrifting moment this evening that you hear rumors about but never experience yourself. I have only recently started checking the jewelry counters on a regular basis and was richly rewarded today. I've seen a lot of fakes but when the clerk handed it to me, my pulse started racing and hands got a little clammy...
> 
> 
> 
> Circa 1990 Rolex Ladies SS Oyster Perpetual. Serial numbers check out and all the markings look correct, heading to the jeweler tomorrow to look at the movement but I'm 99% sure it's legit. Wife was pretty psyched and was happy to model it here.  Not bad for $5.57.




OMG holy grail indeed!! Congrats on a super fab find. I remember someone on here thrifted a "better" suitcase & when they got home discovered a Rolex in one of the pockets, so it does happen




2goodeyestoo said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Newwave-The-Petite-Pizzeria-LD-902SLT/dp/B00FPWAPA8#
> 
> $3 @ the Gwo nib.




Cool! You find the neatest stuff at your GWO! I went to one once (too far away). It was gross & scary & they didn't have any home items



Pretty purple Choos!



2goodeyestoo said:


> I realize this threads talks about secondhand bargains or thrifting, but I am very excited to start working for a jewelry company whose name begins with a P. I get a 75% discount.  YIPPEE!!!! I always wanted one of their bracelets, but I don't know what charms I want.




Congrats!!!! I just bought my first charm from the company I think you're talking about. I scored the Berlin charm for $11 & now I want to do a bracelet with travel charms. That's a pretty sweet discount!




mharri20 said:


> Had my first high end shoe find at my Goodwill the other day...Found these gorgeous Prada shoes for only $8! They are in pretty decent shape aside from part of the logo chipping off on the bottom, but I'm not picky at that price lol. They fit like a glove, and the leather is soooo soft! I laughed because these were with all the other shoes, and they had some worn out coach sneakers in the case for $20...totally not complaining!!
> 
> Also picked up these Free People jeans for $8 as well. They button up the front and are high waisted and cropped. I literally went home and washed them, and was wearing them a couple hours later. They fit so well and I've been getting so many compliments on them!
> 
> View attachment 3307700
> 
> View attachment 3307701
> 
> View attachment 3307702
> 
> View attachment 3307704




Nice Pradas! Love the rich brown color!



magdalinka said:


> Will be back to comment on all the awesome finds but just wanted to share a cute find.
> This one is for you, Raven
> View attachment 3308246




Adorable!



jamamcg said:


> Ok caved and went back for this. The one I fell in love with was gone, but loved this one as well. I'm going to try and copy the pattern.
> 
> View attachment 3308291




Soo pretty!



LisaK026 said:


> Sterling earrings. GW $5




A great price for a lovely classic!


----------



## LuxeDeb

drifter said:


> Finally, found a Stella McCartney silk blouse!  It's from Fall 2012




Love the pop of blue!



LisaK026 said:


> $3!




Gorgeous!



Raven3766 said:


> I found an Arlene Altman bracelet for $8. I believe she is an 80's designer; don't know much about her. It says 14k on a little gold piece, but I think the rest of it is silver.; not sure.




Love it! That is a wild piece!



nerimanna said:


> hello everyone! i miss this thread! i haven't posted finds in ages but I have been thrifting regularly, just haven't found the time to post
> 
> here's my find today from thrift - 75$
> 
> YSL corduroy and suede messenger bag. It's a large casual bag but surprisingly light (for the material, I was worried it would be heavy). this is my first YSL bag
> 
> No idea how much it retailed for since the only info I can find online is that of second hand value.
> 
> The corduroy and suede doesn't picture nicely but It is in excellent condition!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Cool find!



jamamcg said:


> I'm currently obsessed with them hahaha. I have 3 of them at the moment.
> 
> There is a woman on Instagram who buys and sells 50's dresses and some of them are spectacular she has got me completely obsessed.




Such gorgeous shape!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Yves Saint Laurent Dali Lips Clutch (Tom Ford era.....I'm in love)






J. Mendel dress (one side goes off the shoulder)










Alaia suede booties


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Dali Lips Clutch (Tom Ford era.....I'm in love)
> 
> View attachment 3314008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Mendel dress (one side goes off the shoulder)
> 
> View attachment 3314010
> 
> View attachment 3314011
> 
> View attachment 3314012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaia suede booties
> 
> View attachment 3314013
> 
> View attachment 3314014


Looks like a complete outfit to me! I'm in love with your handbag.


----------



## magdalinka

mharri20 said:


> Had my first high end shoe find at my Goodwill the other day...Found these gorgeous Prada shoes for only $8! They are in pretty decent shape aside from part of the logo chipping off on the bottom, but I'm not picky at that price lol. They fit like a glove, and the leather is soooo soft! I laughed because these were with all the other shoes, and they had some worn out coach sneakers in the case for $20...totally not complaining!!
> 
> Also picked up these Free People jeans for $8 as well. They button up the front and are high waisted and cropped. I literally went home and washed them, and was wearing them a couple hours later. They fit so well and I've been getting so many compliments on them!
> 
> View attachment 3307700
> 
> View attachment 3307701
> 
> View attachment 3307702
> 
> View attachment 3307704


The Pradas are gorgeous!!! 


Jackstraw001 said:


> Friends, I haven't posted often or lately but I keep up with this thread regularly and enjoy seeing your finds. I had a "holy grail" thrifting moment this evening that you hear rumors about but never experience yourself. I have only recently started checking the jewelry counters on a regular basis and was richly rewarded today. I've seen a lot of fakes but when the clerk handed it to me, my pulse started racing and hands got a little clammy...
> 
> Circa 1990 Rolex Ladies SS Oyster Perpetual. Serial numbers check out and all the markings look correct, heading to the jeweler tomorrow to look at the movement but I'm 99% sure it's legit. Wife was pretty psyched and was happy to model it here.  Not bad for $5.57.


WOW! This is one of the best finds on the thread. Enjoy it!


2goodeyestoo said:


>


Cute shoes!


drifter said:


> Finally, found a Stella McCartney silk blouse!  It's from Fall 2012





LisaK026 said:


> $3!


Very pretty, is it a music box?


Raven3766 said:


> I found an Arlene Altman bracelet for $8. I believe she is an 80's designer; don't know much about her. It says 14k on a little gold piece, but I think the rest of it is silver.; not sure.
> http://


Love that bracelet. You are right though it looks like a 925. Did it come with a key?


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Dali Lips Clutch (Tom Ford era.....I'm in love)
> 
> View attachment 3314008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Mendel dress (one side goes off the shoulder)
> 
> View attachment 3314010
> 
> View attachment 3314011
> 
> View attachment 3314012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaia suede booties
> 
> View attachment 3314013
> 
> View attachment 3314014


I am drooling over that YSL clutch, what a beauty!


----------



## magdalinka

My best finds over the past few weeks. 
AGL shoes $8 each, barely worn
Liberty gorgeous scarf $2 mint
Chanel suede WOC $300
Sterling earrings $3 and gorgeous bracelet with green beads and 925 clasp also $3


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> The Pradas are gorgeous!!!
> 
> WOW! This is one of the best finds on the thread. Enjoy it!
> 
> Cute shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, is it a music box?
> 
> Love that bracelet. You are right though it looks like a 925. Did it come with a key?


No key, it's a fake lock. Underneath there is gold and it's where you push the bracelet through to close it.


----------



## CoffeePrincess

magdalinka said:


> My best finds over the past few weeks.
> AGL shoes $8 each, barely worn
> Liberty gorgeous scarf $2 mint
> Chanel suede WOC $300
> Sterling earrings $3 and gorgeous bracelet with green beads and 925 clasp also $3
> View attachment 3314203
> 
> View attachment 3314204
> View attachment 3314211
> View attachment 3314212



Love each and every item you scored! I find AGLs to be the most comfortable flats, and that Chanel WOC...swoon.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> My best finds over the past few weeks.
> AGL shoes $8 each, barely worn
> Liberty gorgeous scarf $2 mint
> Chanel suede WOC $300
> Sterling earrings $3 and gorgeous bracelet with green beads and 925 clasp also $3
> View attachment 3314203
> 
> View attachment 3314204
> View attachment 3314211
> View attachment 3314212



Love the shoes but that Chanel!!  Swoon!


----------



## fixerupper

Ferragamo Varina Flats $10 
Tory Burch Flats $15
Balenciaga Giant HW City Bag  $7


----------



## bagnshoe

fixerupper said:


> Ferragamo Varina Flats $10
> Tory Burch Flats $15
> Balenciaga Giant HW City Bag  $7




Awesome finds. Please post photos of your gems


----------



## Raven3766

I have to share! I found a Hearts on Fire, 18kt white gold diamond necklace for $4 today!
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160329_203725_zps2us8noa9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I have to share! I found a Hearts on Fire, 18kt white gold diamond necklace for $4 today!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160329_203725_zps2us8noa9.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



" dead "


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I have to share! I found a Hearts on Fire, 18kt white gold diamond necklace for $4 today!
> http://


SCORE!!! Congrats Raven, you are raking in the gold lol


----------



## Jessica_TFD

Jessica_TFD said:


> I scored a pair of AGL flats yesterday....for $5! They are perfect minus some sole wear.
> Sadly they are 1.5 sizes too small for me and my feet aren't listening to my shrink request. I might give them to my mom since she's the only person I know that wears a 7.
> 
> 
> I finally see what all the fuss is about with those shoes. I bet they would be amazingly comfortable.



I haven't checked this thread for a while...I kinda lost my thrifting mojo for a bit. BUT!!! Easter Sunday my friend texted me she was at my local value village so I decided to head out for an hour before starting dinner for my family. I start my usual circuit through the store and I found the EXACT same AGL flats I bought last year (and later sold)...in my size!!! Awesome condition and totally as comfortable as I suspected for $7. It was fate I tell ya!

FYI- Not my picture but that's what they look like.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> " dead "





magdalinka said:


> SCORE!!! Congrats Raven, you are raking in the gold lol



Thanks PFF's, lately I've been working so hard. I duck into the GW around the corner before I go home. I will buy one thing but walk around looking  and chatting to the employees for 30 mins to an hour.  They have a new manager and he's a rude person. I asked if he could show me the jewelry in the case and he walked away.  So I looked at the necklace hanging in front of me and picked it up. I walked around and found a Henri Bendel tote and threw the necklace inside. I paid for everything and looked at the necklace when I got home. I thought it was silver, but saw the markings and was so excited. I looked up the price of what it could be on the bay and needless to say....


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks PFF's, lately I've been working so hard. I duck into the GW around the corner before I go home. I will buy one thing but walk around looking  and chatting to the employees for 30 mins to an hour.  They have a new manager and he's a rude person. I asked if he could show me the jewelry in the case and he walked away.  So I looked at the necklace hanging in front of me and picked it up. I walked around and found a Henri Bendel tote and threw the necklace inside. I paid for everything and looked at the necklace when I got home. I thought it was silver, but saw the markings and was so excited. I looked up the price of what it could be on the bay and needless to say....



That's wonderful Raven, congratulations!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Jessica_TFD said:


> I haven't checked this thread for a while...I kinda lost my thrifting mojo for a bit. BUT!!! Easter Sunday my friend texted me she was at my local value village so I decided to head out for an hour before starting dinner for my family. I start my usual circuit through the store and I found the EXACT same AGL flats I bought last year (and later sold)...in my size!!! Awesome condition and totally as comfortable as I suspected for $7. It was fate I tell ya!
> 
> FYI- Not my picture but that's what they look like.



Awesome!!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> My best finds over the past few weeks.
> AGL shoes $8 each, barely worn
> Liberty gorgeous scarf $2 mint
> Chanel suede WOC $300
> Sterling earrings $3 and gorgeous bracelet with green beads and 925 clasp also $3
> View attachment 3314203
> 
> View attachment 3314204
> View attachment 3314211
> View attachment 3314212




Oh la la!!!! Chanel Woc!!!!!! Love!!!


----------



## hitt

Raven3766 said:


> I have to share! I found a Hearts on Fire, 18kt white gold diamond necklace for $4 today!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160329_203725_zps2us8noa9.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


STUNNING. I am floored at all your finds. I don't seem to have much luck with jewelry.


----------



## citrusydrank

Raven3766 said:


> I have to share! I found a Hearts on Fire, 18kt white gold diamond necklace for $4 today!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160329_203725_zps2us8noa9.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Gorgeous! 

And it has all the stones! I always get so excited finding jewelry that still has everything, haha!


----------



## drifter

Raven3766 said:


> I have to share! I found a Hearts on Fire, 18kt white gold diamond necklace for $4 today!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160329_203725_zps2us8noa9.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Congratulations!  Incredible find!


----------



## Michelle1x

fixerupper said:


> Ferragamo Varina Flats $10
> Tory Burch Flats $15
> Balenciaga Giant HW City Bag  $7



OMG a BAL?!   Incredible!


----------



## Raven3766

drifter said:


> Congratulations!  Incredible find!





citrusydrank said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> And it has all the stones! I always get so excited finding jewelry that still has everything, haha!





hitt said:


> STUNNING. I am floored at all your finds. I don't seem to have much luck with jewelry.





Tomsmom said:


> That's wonderful Raven, congratulations!!!



Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Raven3766

Found Hermes bookends for $1.99 each...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160331_211738_zps82yk6cby.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Found Hermes bookends for $1.99 each...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160331_211738_zps82yk6cby.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




You are killing it!


----------



## BeatriceP

Raven3766 said:


> Found Hermes bookends for $1.99 each...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160331_211738_zps82yk6cby.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Amazing


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Found Hermes bookends for $1.99 each...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160331_211738_zps82yk6cby.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Beautiful! What a unique find!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Found Hermes bookends for $1.99 each...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160331_211738_zps82yk6cby.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




AMAZING. Probably an old shop display prop. So cool.


----------



## jamamcg

Got a new mannequin to display the vintage dresses as my old mannequin was to big 

1950's red lace dress. It was a full length dress, but there was a large rip in the lace so I re hemmed it so it is now 10 inches shorter. 




1950's blue ball gown. It has a tiny 23 inch waist. 



And a 1970's play suit ( my mum fell in love with it as she had a similar one in the 70's )


----------



## jenbuggy85

My frye boots. I wrote frye about them because I wasn't able to find much info. They said they're probably early 2000's? They look like the campus boot but with a much shorter heel and a much taller shaft. I love them so much that I recently found and purchased a second of the exact same pair on ebay for a little bit more. So in love! $60


----------



## sunshinesash

jenbuggy85 said:


> My frye boots. I wrote frye about them because I wasn't able to find much info. They said they're probably early 2000's? They look like the campus boot but with a much shorter heel and a much taller shaft. I love them so much that I recently found and purchased a second of the exact same pair on ebay for a little bit more. So in love! $60


Wow, these are absolutely gorgeous! Swoon 

Thrifting has been a favorite hobby of mine for many years now...nothing like the treasure hunt, and striking gold on those lucky days! 

I have had much luck thrifiting, mostly in regards to clothing. Not so much in terms of accessories, but one can't have it all, amiright? 

1st pic is an awesome Banana Republic wool peacoat I found for 14.99, in amazing condition and that fit me like a glove-meant to be! Perfect color for the holidays, too :santawave:

2nd pic are all the designer jeans I've found while thrifting...top row are jbrand jeans [middle is a pair of black coated ones-score!], and bottom row from left-->right are sevens, sevens, and the anthropologie pilcro jeans. *I just remembered I've also found a forest green pair of AG cords, but they are in storage ATM. I see designer jeans in such frequency while thrifting that I'd never pay full retail again! Although I sure do love collecting 'em...and at less than $10 a pop, who could blame a girl?


----------



## jenbuggy85

Thanks to the poster above!

For some reason I'm not able to post more than one photo at a time. I hope no one minds my multiple posts :/ 

Ok, first, here's some of my loafers!


----------



## jenbuggy85

And my vintage boots! The skirt I'm wearing (1990's) was originally down to my feet. I made it a mini


----------



## jenbuggy85

My J Peterman luggage bag... I since have two!


----------



## jenbuggy85

Some cool beaded jacket, I love this so much!


----------



## jenbuggy85

My double h harness boots. The leather is so nice! $5


----------



## chocolagirl

Raven3766 said:


> I have to share! I found a Hearts on Fire, 18kt white gold diamond necklace for $4 today!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160329_203725_zps2us8noa9.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


wow this is so gorgeous!! congrats


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Dali Lips Clutch (Tom Ford era.....I'm in love)
> 
> View attachment 3314008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Mendel dress (one side goes off the shoulder)
> 
> View attachment 3314010
> 
> View attachment 3314011
> 
> View attachment 3314012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaia suede booties
> 
> View attachment 3314013
> 
> View attachment 3314014


love love the clutch! it's a rare piece


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Got a new mannequin to display the vintage dresses as my old mannequin was to big
> 
> 1950's red lace dress. It was a full length dress, but there was a large rip in the lace so I re hemmed it so it is now 10 inches shorter.
> 
> View attachment 3317324
> 
> 
> 1950's blue ball gown. It has a tiny 23 inch waist.
> View attachment 3317325
> 
> 
> And a 1970's play suit ( my mum fell in love with it as she had a similar one in the 70's )
> View attachment 3317328




Don't you wish these dresses could talk? I'd love to know what stories they have to tell.


----------



## citrusydrank

jamamcg said:


> Got a new mannequin to display the vintage dresses as my old mannequin was to big
> 
> 1950's red lace dress. It was a full length dress, but there was a large rip in the lace so I re hemmed it so it is now 10 inches shorter.
> 
> View attachment 3317324
> 
> 
> 1950's blue ball gown. It has a tiny 23 inch waist.
> View attachment 3317325
> 
> 
> And a 1970's play suit ( my mum fell in love with it as she had a similar one in the 70's )
> View attachment 3317328




That blue ball gown is so incredibly stunning!
You have the best vintage dresses! I would buy that stunner in a second!


----------



## friday13bride

My new to me Hermes clic clac bracelet. Purchased from a consignment store. Probably the only Hermes I will ever own! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 although, now that I have one, I want more! However, I could never pay full price for one


----------



## thriftyandlux

mharri20 said:


> Had my first high end shoe find at my Goodwill the other day...Found these gorgeous Prada shoes for only $8! They are in pretty decent shape aside from part of the logo chipping off on the bottom, but I'm not picky at that price lol. They fit like a glove, and the leather is soooo soft! I laughed because these were with all the other shoes, and they had some worn out coach sneakers in the case for $20...totally not complaining!!
> 
> Also picked up these Free People jeans for $8 as well. They button up the front and are high waisted and cropped. I literally went home and washed them, and was wearing them a couple hours later. They fit so well and I've been getting so many compliments on them!
> 
> View attachment 3307700
> 
> View attachment 3307701
> 
> View attachment 3307702
> 
> View attachment 3307704


Those are gorgeous!! Great find, and those jeans look amazing on you!



LuxeDeb said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Dali Lips Clutch (Tom Ford era.....I'm in love)
> 
> View attachment 3314008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Mendel dress (one side goes off the shoulder)
> 
> View attachment 3314010
> 
> View attachment 3314011
> 
> View attachment 3314012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaia suede booties
> 
> View attachment 3314013
> 
> View attachment 3314014


Looove those boots! They look brand new, and that clutch! 



magdalinka said:


> My best finds over the past few weeks.
> AGL shoes $8 each, barely worn
> Liberty gorgeous scarf $2 mint
> Chanel suede WOC $300
> Sterling earrings $3 and gorgeous bracelet with green beads and 925 clasp also $3
> View attachment 3314203
> 
> View attachment 3314204
> View attachment 3314211
> View attachment 3314212


Love the flats! And amazing deal on the WOC!



Raven3766 said:


> Found Hermes bookends for $1.99 each...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160331_211738_zps82yk6cby.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


OMG those are so cute! I had no idea they made bookends lol, can't beat that price either!



jenbuggy85 said:


> My frye boots. I wrote frye about them because I wasn't able to find much info. They said they're probably early 2000's? They look like the campus boot but with a much shorter heel and a much taller shaft. I love them so much that I recently found and purchased a second of the exact same pair on ebay for a little bit more. So in love! $60


Looove Frye boots, that's a steal!



jenbuggy85 said:


> My J Peterman luggage bag... I since have two!


Gorgeous! The leather looks incredible



friday13bride said:


> My new to me Hermes clic clac bracelet. Purchased from a consignment store. Probably the only Hermes I will ever own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although, now that I have one, I want more! However, I could never pay full price for one


Love it! I've always wanted one but even the consignment store prices around me are insane!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Recent finds 

1. Prada wool pants $17.99 @ VV
2. Hermès wool pants $14.99 @ VV
3. DVF vintage blouse $3.99 @ VV


----------



## citrusydrank

serenaa.lu said:


> Recent finds
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Prada wool pants $17.99 @ VV
> 
> 2. Hermès wool pants $14.99 @ VV
> 
> 3. DVF vintage blouse $3.99 @ VV




In love with everything! Amazing finds; the pants are a great fit.

Your tattoo is awesome! Fellow tattooed lady here


----------



## sunshinesash

friday13bride said:


> My new to me Hermes clic clac bracelet. Purchased from a consignment store. Probably the only Hermes I will ever own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although, now that I have one, I want more! However, I could never pay full price for one


Gorg...the pop of color is perfect for spring/summer, and to brighten up your day! 


serenaa.lu said:


> Recent finds


OMG you scored huge!!! What VV did you go to in Toronto to find such amazing treasures??? I've found some great vintage stuff at VV, but never on the level of Hermes!  

PS You look fab in all of your great finds!


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> My best finds over the past few weeks.
> AGL shoes $8 each, barely worn
> Liberty gorgeous scarf $2 mint
> Chanel suede WOC $300
> Sterling earrings $3 and gorgeous bracelet with green beads and 925 clasp also $3
> View attachment 3314203
> 
> View attachment 3314204
> View attachment 3314211
> View attachment 3314212



Fab finds, as always! The Liberty scarf is so pretty for Spring. I love going to Liberty of London when I am there. It is such a special and unique department store. Great price on the WOC and that green bracelet is TDF! 



Raven3766 said:


> I have to share! I found a Hearts on Fire, 18kt white gold diamond necklace for $4 today!



Gorgeous! What an awesome find!



Jessica_TFD said:


> I haven't checked this thread for a while...I kinda lost my thrifting mojo for a bit. BUT!!! Easter Sunday my friend texted me she was at my local value village so I decided to head out for an hour before starting dinner for my family. I start my usual circuit through the store and I found the EXACT same AGL flats I bought last year (and later sold)...in my size!!! Awesome condition and totally as comfortable as I suspected for $7. It was fate I tell ya!
> 
> FYI- Not my picture but that's what they look like.



Congrats! I hear they are super comfy!



Raven3766 said:


> Found Hermes bookends for $1.99 each...



Wow, girl, you find some amazing stuff!!! I agree with Jama, it was probably a store display. I think that makes it even more fantastic! Sometime I will post pics of one of my first scores years ago. It is a giant Chanel CC store display, probably 4-5' tall. If I ever go to Houston or you ever come to Dallas we are going to have to talk about swapping some stuff or at least thrifting together! lol


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Got a new mannequin to display the vintage dresses as my old mannequin was to big
> 
> 1950's red lace dress. It was a full length dress, but there was a large rip in the lace so I re hemmed it so it is now 10 inches shorter.
> 
> View attachment 3317324
> 
> 
> 1950's blue ball gown. It has a tiny 23 inch waist.
> View attachment 3317325
> 
> 
> And a 1970's play suit ( my mum fell in love with it as she had a similar one in the 70's )
> View attachment 3317328



Beautiful!



jenbuggy85 said:


> My frye boots. I wrote frye about them because I wasn't able to find much info. They said they're probably early 2000's? They look like the campus boot but with a much shorter heel and a much taller shaft. I love them so much that I recently found and purchased a second of the exact same pair on ebay for a little bit more. So in love! $60



Love the coloring!



sunshinesash said:


> Wow, these are absolutely gorgeous! Swoon
> 
> Thrifting has been a favorite hobby of mine for many years now...nothing like the treasure hunt, and striking gold on those lucky days!
> 
> I have had much luck thrifiting, mostly in regards to clothing. Not so much in terms of accessories, but one can't have it all, amiright?
> 
> 1st pic is an awesome Banana Republic wool peacoat I found for 14.99, in amazing condition and that fit me like a glove-meant to be! Perfect color for the holidays, too :santawave:
> 
> 2nd pic are all the designer jeans I've found while thrifting...top row are jbrand jeans [middle is a pair of black coated ones-score!], and bottom row from left-->right are sevens, sevens, and the anthropologie pilcro jeans. *I just remembered I've also found a forest green pair of AG cords, but they are in storage ATM. I see designer jeans in such frequency while thrifting that I'd never pay full retail again! Although I sure do love collecting 'em...and at less than $10 a pop, who could blame a girl?



That coat looks great on you!



jenbuggy85 said:


> Thanks to the poster above!
> 
> For some reason I'm not able to post more than one photo at a time. I hope no one minds my multiple posts :/
> 
> Ok, first, here's some of my loafers!



Wow, that is a serious loafer collection! Pretty jacket, nice boots and loafers. The J. Peterman is very handsome!



friday13bride said:


> My new to me Hermes clic clac bracelet. Purchased from a consignment store. Probably the only Hermes I will ever own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although, now that I have one, I want more! However, I could never pay full price for one



Love it! Great piece, even better when you don't pay retail!



serenaa.lu said:


> Recent finds
> 
> 1. Prada wool pants $17.99 @ VV
> 2. Hermès wool pants $14.99 @ VV
> 3. DVF vintage blouse $3.99 @ VV



Love everything and it all looks great on you! Super prices for designer clothes...score!


----------



## thriftyandlux

citrusydrank said:


> In love with everything! Amazing finds; the pants are a great fit.
> 
> Your tattoo is awesome! Fellow tattooed lady here





LuxeDeb said:


> Love everything and it all looks great on you! Super prices for designer clothes...score!



Aw thank you ladies! 



sunshinesash said:


> OMG you scored huge!!! What VV did you go to in Toronto to find such amazing treasures??? I've found some great vintage stuff at VV, but never on the level of Hermes!
> 
> PS You look fab in all of your great finds!


Thank you!! And funny story, I found those Hermes pants in Montreal last weekend but in a pretty sketchy part of town lol. But when I'm home in Toronto I thrift all over the place. Scarborough, Oakville, and Richmond Hill have all been my best spots. But my brother in law's wife has had her best luck in Newmarket and Markham. Basically you can't go wrong wherever you go!!


----------



## sunshinesash

LuxeDeb said:


> That coat looks great on you!


Thanks so much! 

This thread is great...love seeing all of the amazing goodies people have scored second-hand. As they say, 'One woman's trash is another woman's treasure!' 


serenaa.lu said:


> Thank you!! And funny story, I found those Hermes pants in Montreal last weekend but in a pretty sketchy part of town lol. But when I'm home in Toronto I thrift all over the place. Scarborough, Oakville, and Richmond Hill have all been my best spots. But my brother in law's wife has had her best luck in Newmarket and Markham. Basically you can't go wrong wherever you go!!


Go figure! I've found most of my designer jeans at the VV in Burlington, but my best clothing finds have been at a VV in North York. Have to admit though, every time I go to the states, I love hitting up the local Goodwills...have found some serious gold there, and for a fraction of VV prices!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Do you ever shop and everything you bought is the same color theme? Today's theme is white and green!

Roberto Cavalli dress $20





Carolina Herrera CH tunic (I'm a sucker for dramatic sleeves) $20







Nanette Lepore silk top $5





Isabel Marant knit tank $5





Alice and Olivis silk dress $5





Emma Cook cardigan $10





Miu  Miu miniskirt (It's fuzzy!) $10


----------



## Raven3766

serenaa.lu said:


> Recent finds
> 
> 1. Prada wool pants $17.99 @ VV
> 2. Hermès wool pants $14.99 @ VV
> 3. DVF vintage blouse $3.99 @ VV


I love it! Hermes pants, I always try and find either Chanel, Hermes, Pucci clothing. Great find!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Do you ever shop and everything you bought is the same color theme? Today's theme is white and green!
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3318621
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Herrera CH tunic (I'm a sucker for dramatic sleeves) $20
> 
> View attachment 3318622
> 
> View attachment 3318623
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3318624
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant knit tank $5
> 
> View attachment 3318629
> 
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivis silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3318631
> 
> 
> 
> Emma Cook cardigan $10
> 
> View attachment 3318635
> 
> 
> 
> Miu  Miu miniskirt (It's fuzzy!) $10
> 
> View attachment 3318636


Love love love the CH, I would love to shop with you! I found some pretty good items today. Will post later...


----------



## LuxeDeb

And check out these white Balenciaga pants....they are crazy gorgeous on!
$20


----------



## citrusydrank

LuxeDeb said:


> Do you ever shop and everything you bought is the same color theme? Today's theme is white and green!
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3318621
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina Herrera CH tunic (I'm a sucker for dramatic sleeves) $20
> 
> View attachment 3318622
> 
> View attachment 3318623
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3318624
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant knit tank $5
> 
> View attachment 3318629
> 
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivis silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3318631
> 
> 
> 
> Emma Cook cardigan $10
> 
> View attachment 3318635
> 
> 
> 
> Miu  Miu miniskirt (It's fuzzy!) $10
> 
> View attachment 3318636




That cardigan is what my dreams are made of! Haha 

Great finds!


----------



## Leto

I dropped off a donation bag today and looked around at my local goodwill. I never find anything worth posting but today I found a few great things. 

The top bag is the one I bought today for $12.99. The little reusable bag I got about 10 years ago from Germany. It was meant to be! Both are Reisenthel! My mom actually has a grocery bag to hook into a grocery cart in the same pattern as well. 




Then I found two pairs of Jcrew heels. The patent pumps are brand new and were $14. The striped ones look lightly used and were $13.


----------



## Raven3766

Ok PFF 's, this is James Avery. What does this symbol mean?






Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TinksDelite

Raven3766 said:


> Ok PFF 's, this is James Avery. What does this symbol mean?


 

http://www.jamesavery.com/product/Alpha-and-Omega/156335.uts


Alpha & Omega - The first and last letters of the Greek alphabet form this sterling silver charm to create a powerful reminder of Jesus' infinite love and presence as the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

TinksDelite said:


> http://www.jamesavery.com/product/Alpha-and-Omega/156335.uts
> 
> 
> Alpha & Omega - The first and last letters of the Greek alphabet form this sterling silver charm to create a powerful reminder of Jesus' infinite love and presence as the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End.



Tinks,
You made my day. This is the best post I have ever read on here.


----------



## Raven3766

TinksDelite said:


> http://www.jamesavery.com/product/Alpha-and-Omega/156335.uts
> 
> 
> Alpha & Omega - The first and last letters of the Greek alphabet form this sterling silver charm to create a powerful reminder of Jesus' infinite love and presence as the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End.


Yes! Yes!!! Thank you!


----------



## JOODLZ

Hi my thrifty friends!!! I've been catching up reading about ALL your goodiescongrats to everyone on fabulous finds!
It's been a while since I postedbeen "work busy" and trying (yeah, right!) to curb my collecting 
But when things pop up, what's a gal to do?
925 bracelet from Humane Society thrift $8
925/agate bracelet from Salvation Army $2.49
14K gold hoops - GWoops they missed these $3.99
Egyptian key chain - pretty sure it's sterlingstamps are tiny. GW $5.99
Kate Spade tote from Salvation Army $4.99
Coach boots $45 from ebayshipped!
Louis Vuitton (French Co.) Petite Bucket from craigslist $50 

Oh, I'll be visiting NYC next week for the Tribeca Film Festival. Any thrifting advice for lower Manhattan is much appreciated!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Hi my thrifty friends!!! I've been catching up reading about ALL your goodiescongrats to everyone on fabulous finds!
> It's been a while since I postedbeen "work busy" and trying (yeah, right!) to curb my collecting
> But when things pop up, what's a gal to do?
> 925 bracelet from Humane Society thrift $8
> 925/agate bracelet from Salvation Army $2.49
> 14K gold hoops - GWoops they missed these $3.99
> Egyptian key chain - pretty sure it's sterlingstamps are tiny. GW $5.99
> Kate Spade tote from Salvation Army $4.99
> Coach boots $45 from ebayshipped!
> Louis Vuitton (French Co.) Petite Bucket from craigslist $50
> 
> Oh, I'll be visiting NYC next week for the Tribeca Film Festival. Any thrifting advice for lower Manhattan is much appreciated!



Awesome finds!!  Love that bucket bag!


----------



## Peach08

Found a classic today 
	

		
			
		

		
	






It has a glossy finish to it
Anyone know the style name ?!?!


----------



## Tomsmom

Peach08 said:


> Found a classic today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323871
> View attachment 3323872
> 
> 
> 
> It has a glossy finish to it
> Anyone know the style name ?!?!


 
No idea on the style but it's gorgeous!


----------



## LisaK026

joodlz said:


> hi my thrifty friends!!! I've been catching up reading about all your goodiescongrats to everyone on fabulous finds!
> It's been a while since i postedbeen "work busy" and trying (yeah, right!) to curb my collecting
> but when things pop up, what's a gal to do?
> 925 bracelet from humane society thrift $8
> 925/agate bracelet from salvation army $2.49
> 14k gold hoops - gwoops they missed these $3.99
> egyptian key chain - pretty sure it's sterlingstamps are tiny. Gw $5.99
> kate spade tote from salvation army $4.99
> coach boots $45 from ebayshipped!
> Louis vuitton (french co.) petite bucket from craigslist $50
> 
> oh, i'll be visiting nyc next week for the tribeca film festival. Any thrifting advice for lower manhattan is much appreciated!


scores!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> Hi my thrifty friends!!! I've been catching up reading about ALL your goodiescongrats to everyone on fabulous finds!
> It's been a while since I postedbeen "work busy" and trying (yeah, right!) to curb my collecting
> But when things pop up, what's a gal to do?
> 925 bracelet from Humane Society thrift $8
> 925/agate bracelet from Salvation Army $2.49
> 14K gold hoops - GWoops they missed these $3.99
> Egyptian key chain - pretty sure it's sterlingstamps are tiny. GW $5.99
> Kate Spade tote from Salvation Army $4.99
> Coach boots $45 from ebayshipped!
> Louis Vuitton (French Co.) Petite Bucket from craigslist $50
> 
> Oh, I'll be visiting NYC next week for the Tribeca Film Festival. Any thrifting advice for lower Manhattan is much appreciated!


I'm in love with the bucket!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome finds!!  Love that bucket bag!





LisaK026 said:


> scores!





Raven3766 said:


> I'm in love with the bucket!



Thanks everyoneit's good to hear from all of you  !


----------



## Peach08

Tomsmom said:


> No idea on the style but it's gorgeous!



thank you! 
is it weird to be in love with a coat


----------



## jenbuggy85

Hi again!

Sorry again for the multiple posts, it's only letting me post one photo at a time.

This was a vintage curtain panel I made into a dress for a ball I was attending with my husband. I think it was 50 cents? Everything else was also thrifted.


----------



## jenbuggy85

70's sweater, fur collar I removed from an old bomber coat I found, everything secondhand.


----------



## jenbuggy85

Skirt I made from thrifted granny square blanket!  I work with kids, they love my weird stuff, lol!


----------



## jenbuggy85

Kimono top I made from thrifted fabric. Bag was pan old Persian rug I sewed up into and over night bag and used handles from a bag I also thrifted. Second hand jewelry and boots.


----------



## jenbuggy85

Lululemon pants for $4.99!!


----------



## jenbuggy85

2xl sweater dress I found that I turned into an open face cardigan. So cozy!


----------



## jenbuggy85

My most favorite and expensive finds of all! My 1.02ct emerald cut wedding ring. When I originally purchased this at a pawnshop it was set north/south. I wanted to make it my own and had it set east/west in a lotus flower basket. I don't wear it with the two rings on the sides anymore, I wear it alone or with a very slim gold band.


----------



## jenbuggy85

Second hand everything except for the tv. Even my rubber tree! Lol!


----------



## jenbuggy85

And last but not least.... I know it's not everyone's cup of tea. Thrifting/second hand has been my way of life since I was born. I had to get something to let the world know, haha! The little old ladies I run into at the thrift shops just love it and think its a hoot!


----------



## hellokimmiee

jenbuggy85 said:


> Second hand everything except for the tv. Even my rubber tree! Lol!




I love this, your place looks so chill.


----------



## Cc1213

jenbuggy85 said:


> Kimono top I made from thrifted fabric. Bag was pan old Persian rug I sewed up into and over night bag and used handles from a bag I also thrifted. Second hand jewelry and boots.




How cool! I love how all of these turned out!


----------



## llaga22

jenbuggy85 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again for the multiple posts, it's only letting me post one photo at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> This was a vintage curtain panel I made into a dress for a ball I was attending with my husband. I think it was 50 cents? Everything else was also thrifted.




Wow. Talent!


----------



## jamamcg

Got beaten to it, but I will also share

Finished this a few days ago, but kept forgetting to share. Made from thrifted fabric (an old kilt) and a thrifted jacket pattern from the 70's(with a few alterations) 




The lining was made from a bed sheet and the collar was a real lamb skin pelt that I bought from the same shop where the queen gets her fabric.


----------



## chowlover2

jenbuggy85 said:


> Second hand everything except for the tv. Even my rubber tree! Lol!




You have a great eye for design! The clothing, ring and apt are great. Please keep posting, I love seeing what you come up with!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Got beaten to it, but I will also share
> 
> Finished this a few days ago, but kept forgetting to share. Made from thrifted fabric (an old kilt) and a thrifted jacket pattern from the 70's(with a few alterations)
> 
> View attachment 3324949
> 
> 
> The lining was made from a bed sheet and the collar was a real lamb skin pelt that I bought from the same shop where the queen gets her fabric.




That is perfection Jama!


----------



## Tomsmom

jenbuggy85 said:


> Kimono top I made from thrifted fabric. Bag was pan old Persian rug I sewed up into and over night bag and used handles from a bag I also thrifted. Second hand jewelry and boots.



Such talent!  I love what you've done with your finds


----------



## Raven3766

jenbuggy85 said:


> And last but not least.... I know it's not everyone's cup of tea. Thrifting/second hand has been my way of life since I was born. I had to get something to let the world know, haha! The little old ladies I run into at the thrift shops just love it and think its a hoot!






jamamcg said:


> Got beaten to it, but I will also share
> 
> Finished this a few days ago, but kept forgetting to share. Made from thrifted fabric (an old kilt) and a thrifted jacket pattern from the 70's(with a few alterations)
> 
> View attachment 3324949
> 
> 
> The lining was made from a bed sheet and the collar was a real lamb skin pelt that I bought from the same shop where the queen gets her fabric.



I wish I could sew and be as creative as both of you! Great talents...!


----------



## sanibelle

jenbuggy85 said:


> Kimono top I made from thrifted fabric. Bag was pan old Persian rug I sewed up into and over night bag and used handles from a bag I also thrifted. Second hand jewelry and boots.




Love the bag!  I have always wanted to do something like that.  I assume you had to hand sew it?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

http://youtu.be/NGUHmqOikck

Do people really act like this @ a ts?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Got a 7.5 le creuset dutch oven @ the local flea market. My first oynx piece.  Paid $20. That is the most I have paid for le creuset.  Nami thrift a wonderful organization who helps the mentally ill is closing. They had a 75% off Sale and I bought two bluefish dresses for $1.25 a piece. Can't take pictures... I know excuses, but I am studying. Sorry!


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Got a 7.5 le creuset dutch oven @ the local flea market. My first oynx piece.  Paid $20. That is the most I have paid for le creuset.  Nami thrift a wonderful organization who helps the mentally ill is closing. They had a 75% off Sale and I bought two bluefish dresses for $1.25 a piece. Can't take pictures... I know excuses, but I am studying. Sorry!




Love Le Creuset!


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> I have to share! I found a Hearts on Fire, 18kt white gold diamond necklace for $4 today!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160329_203725_zps2us8noa9.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


whoa!!! this is huge deal, congrats raven!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> My best finds over the past few weeks.
> AGL shoes $8 each, barely worn
> Liberty gorgeous scarf $2 mint
> Chanel suede WOC $300
> Sterling earrings $3 and gorgeous bracelet with green beads and 925 clasp also $3
> View attachment 3314203
> 
> View attachment 3314204
> View attachment 3314211
> View attachment 3314212


awesome price for a woc!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Dali Lips Clutch (Tom Ford era.....I'm in love)
> 
> View attachment 3314008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Mendel dress (one side goes off the shoulder)
> 
> View attachment 3314010
> 
> View attachment 3314011
> 
> View attachment 3314012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alaia suede booties
> 
> View attachment 3314013
> 
> View attachment 3314014


love the whole ensemble


----------



## nerimanna

jenbuggy85 said:


> Kimono top I made from thrifted fabric. Bag was pan old Persian rug I sewed up into and over night bag and used handles from a bag I also thrifted. Second hand jewelry and boots.


love your style. such a free spirit


----------



## kdviloria29

My accumulated thrifts for the past month. Some were bought online 

1. Rag and Bone "Jefferson" silk blazer: $6
2. Missoni wool top: $5
3. Rag and Bone dress in kangaroo leather: $5
4. Salvatore Ferragamo vintage Gancini tote: $22
5. Salvatore Ferragamo two way bag: $60
6. Salvatore Ferragamo vera tote: $70
7. Gucci heart tattoo wallet: $40 (I was a bit skeptical at first if this was authentic or not but through careful research and authentication from a reputable source, I was so relieved that the wallet was real )

I'm actually in my mid 20s, 24 to be exact and is it weird that I prefer Salvatore Ferragamo bags over LV, GUCCI, GOYARD bags that my fellow age group likes?


----------



## LuxeDeb

Leto said:


> I dropped off a donation bag today and looked around at my local goodwill. I never find anything worth posting but today I found a few great things.
> 
> The top bag is the one I bought today for $12.99. The little reusable bag I got about 10 years ago from Germany. It was meant to be! Both are Reisenthel! My mom actually has a grocery bag to hook into a grocery cart in the same pattern as well.
> 
> View attachment 3318791
> 
> 
> Then I found two pairs of Jcrew heels. The patent pumps are brand new and were $14. The striped ones look lightly used and were $13.
> View attachment 3318793



Beautiful bags! Reisenthel makes great bags and such luck finding one that matches one you have!



Raven3766 said:


> Ok PFF 's, this is James Avery. What does this symbol mean?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Nice find! Love the meaning someone posted.



JOODLZ said:


> Hi my thrifty friends!!! I've been catching up reading about ALL your goodies&#8230;congrats to everyone on fabulous finds!
> It's been a while since I posted&#8230;been "work busy" and trying (yeah, right!) to curb my collecting
> But when things pop up, what's a gal to do?
> 925 bracelet from Humane Society thrift $8
> 925/agate bracelet from Salvation Army $2.49
> 14K gold hoops - GW&#8230;oops they missed these $3.99
> Egyptian key chain - pretty sure it's sterling&#8230;stamps are tiny. GW $5.99
> Kate Spade tote from Salvation Army $4.99
> Coach boots $45 from ebay&#8230;shipped!
> Louis Vuitton (French Co.) Petite Bucket from craigslist $50
> 
> Oh, I'll be visiting NYC next week for the Tribeca Film Festival. Any thrifting advice for lower Manhattan is much appreciated!



Lots of good stuff! The vintage Vuitton is super cute!



Peach08 said:


> Found a classic today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323871
> View attachment 3323872
> 
> 
> 
> It has a glossy finish to it
> Anyone know the style name ?!?!



Gorgeous glossy Burberry! What a fabulous find! Don't know the name of it but it's a newer style.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jenbuggy85 said:


> Kimono top I made from thrifted fabric. Bag was pan old Persian rug I sewed up into and over night bag and used handles from a bag I also thrifted. Second hand jewelry and boots.



You are very talented and creative! I especially love this kimono top. 



jamamcg said:


> Got beaten to it, but I will also share
> 
> Finished this a few days ago, but kept forgetting to share. Made from thrifted fabric (an old kilt) and a thrifted jacket pattern from the 70's(with a few alterations)
> 
> View attachment 3324949
> 
> 
> The lining was made from a bed sheet and the collar was a real lamb skin pelt that I bought from the same shop where the queen gets her fabric.



Such talent! A very handsome jacket!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Got a 7.5 le creuset dutch oven @ the local flea market. My first oynx piece.  Paid $20. That is the most I have paid for le creuset.  Nami thrift a wonderful organization who helps the mentally ill is closing. They had a 75% off Sale and I bought two bluefish dresses for $1.25 a piece. Can't take pictures... I know excuses, but I am studying. Sorry!



$20 is a fantastic score for Le Creuset! Congrats!



kdviloria29 said:


> My accumulated thrifts for the past month. Some were bought online
> 
> 1. Rag and Bone "Jefferson" silk blazer: $6
> 2. Missoni wool top: $5
> 3. Rag and Bone dress in kangaroo leather: $5
> 4. Salvatore Ferragamo vintage Gancini tote: $22
> 5. Salvatore Ferragamo two way bag: $60
> 6. Salvatore Ferragamo vera tote: $70
> 7. Gucci heart tattoo wallet: $40 (I was a bit skeptical at first if this was authentic or not but through careful research and authentication from a reputable source, I was so relieved that the wallet was real )
> 
> I'm actually in my mid 20s, 24 to be exact and is it weird that I prefer Salvatore Ferragamo bags over LV, GUCCI, GOYARD bags that my fellow age group likes?



Love, love everything! Great pieces and super prices! I bought my first Ferragamo bags in my 20s


----------



## hitt

kdviloria29 said:


> My accumulated thrifts for the past month. Some were bought online
> 
> 1. Rag and Bone "Jefferson" silk blazer: $6
> 2. Missoni wool top: $5
> 3. Rag and Bone dress in kangaroo leather: $5
> 4. Salvatore Ferragamo vintage Gancini tote: $22
> 5. Salvatore Ferragamo two way bag: $60
> 6. Salvatore Ferragamo vera tote: $70
> 7. Gucci heart tattoo wallet: $40 (I was a bit skeptical at first if this was authentic or not but through careful research and authentication from a reputable source, I was so relieved that the wallet was real )
> 
> I'm actually in my mid 20s, 24 to be exact and is it weird that I prefer Salvatore Ferragamo bags over LV, GUCCI, GOYARD bags that my fellow age group likes?


Absolutely beautiful month haul!


----------



## LuxeDeb

My end of season sales were not as good as last year, but I still scored some goodies!

Dolce & Gabbana sandals (guess the metallic them Fall?) $39





Leggiadro double wrap belt (on the left) $8




Alexander McQueen McQ razor blade belt (on the right) $22





Etro cardigan sweater $24





Akris for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $17




Missoni skirt $23





Miu Miu handbag $120







Temperley London shoulder bag $68





Jimmy Choo handbag $189


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> My end of season sales were not as good as last year, but I still scored some goodies!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana sandals (guess the metallic them Fall?) $39
> 
> View attachment 3326654
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro double wrap belt (on the left) $8
> 
> View attachment 3326655
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen McQ razor blade belt (on the right) $22
> 
> View attachment 3326661
> 
> 
> 
> Etro cardigan sweater $24
> 
> View attachment 3326663
> 
> 
> 
> Akris for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $17
> View attachment 3326665
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni skirt $23
> 
> View attachment 3326668
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $120
> 
> View attachment 3326675
> 
> View attachment 3326676
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London shoulder bag $68
> 
> View attachment 3326680
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo handbag $189
> 
> View attachment 3326681


Wow!!!!! GREAT FINDS!!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> My end of season sales were not as good as last year, but I still scored some goodies!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana sandals (guess the metallic them Fall?) $39
> 
> View attachment 3326654
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro double wrap belt (on the left) $8
> 
> View attachment 3326655
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen McQ razor blade belt (on the right) $22
> 
> View attachment 3326661
> 
> 
> 
> Etro cardigan sweater $24
> 
> View attachment 3326663
> 
> 
> 
> Akris for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $17
> View attachment 3326665
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni skirt $23
> 
> View attachment 3326668
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $120
> 
> View attachment 3326675
> 
> View attachment 3326676
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London shoulder bag $68
> 
> View attachment 3326680
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo handbag $189
> 
> View attachment 3326681




Really love the miu miu and the Jimmy Choo bags.  Is that a givenchy shoe box under the dolce shoes?


----------



## Leto

LuxeDeb said:


> Beautiful bags! Reisenthel makes great bags and such luck finding one that matches one you have!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find! Love the meaning someone posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of good stuff! The vintage Vuitton is super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous glossy Burberry! What a fabulous find! Don't know the name of it but it's a newer style.




Thank you! I always enjoy seeing your finds!


----------



## nerimanna

online buy and at $530, a great deal for a flap (same sells at ebay for about $1500)! 
the pills on the canvas fabric are part of the style i think since it's the same inside. otherwise, in very good condition too


----------



## kdviloria29

LuxeDeb said:


> You are very talented and creative! I especially love this kimono top.
> 
> 
> 
> Such talent! A very handsome jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> $20 is a fantastic score for Le Creuset! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love everything! Great pieces and super prices! I bought my first Ferragamo bags in my 20s



Thank you!


----------



## LisaK026

Is anyone into Fiesta ware? I bought this yesterday, because _I had never seen one before_. Figured it was Fiesta. Asked my 2 favorite china/pottery experts. First one didn't know (thought it might be Bauer). Second one told me, it was a Homer Laughlin Kitchen Craft (I know HL makes Fiesta) large shaker. She said, "keep it, they are really rare". Made from 1938-1944. Found one online for $125. I paid $18.


----------



## mharri20

jenbuggy85 said:


> And last but not least.... I know it's not everyone's cup of tea. Thrifting/second hand has been my way of life since I was born. I had to get something to let the world know, haha! The little old ladies I run into at the thrift shops just love it and think its a hoot!



This tattoo is AWESOME! Love seeing how you create your clothes from thrift finds...you're so talented!



kdviloria29 said:


> My accumulated thrifts for the past month. Some were bought online
> 
> 1. Rag and Bone "Jefferson" silk blazer: $6
> 2. Missoni wool top: $5
> 3. Rag and Bone dress in kangaroo leather: $5
> 4. Salvatore Ferragamo vintage Gancini tote: $22
> 5. Salvatore Ferragamo two way bag: $60
> 6. Salvatore Ferragamo vera tote: $70
> 7. Gucci heart tattoo wallet: $40 (I was a bit skeptical at first if this was authentic or not but through careful research and authentication from a reputable source, I was so relieved that the wallet was real )
> 
> I'm actually in my mid 20s, 24 to be exact and is it weird that I prefer Salvatore Ferragamo bags over LV, GUCCI, GOYARD bags that my fellow age group likes?



Swooning over the leather R&B dress and the SF Gancini tote!! Ferragamo is so elegant and classy.



LuxeDeb said:


> My end of season sales were not as good as last year, but I still scored some goodies!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana sandals (guess the metallic them Fall?) $39
> 
> View attachment 3326654
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro double wrap belt (on the left) $8
> 
> View attachment 3326655
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen McQ razor blade belt (on the right) $22
> 
> View attachment 3326661
> 
> 
> 
> Etro cardigan sweater $24
> 
> View attachment 3326663
> 
> 
> 
> Akris for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $17
> View attachment 3326665
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni skirt $23
> 
> View attachment 3326668
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $120
> 
> View attachment 3326675
> 
> View attachment 3326676
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London shoulder bag $68
> 
> View attachment 3326680
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo handbag $189
> 
> View attachment 3326681



AMAZING GIRL!!! You always score big and I love seeing your finds.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Is anyone into Fiesta ware? I bought this yesterday, because _I had never seen one before_. Figured it was Fiesta. Asked my 2 favorite china/pottery experts. First one didn't know (thought it might be Bauer). Second one told me, it was a Homer Laughlin Kitchen Craft (I know HL makes Fiesta) large shaker. She said, "keep it, they are really rare". Made from 1938-1944. Found one online for $125. I paid $18.




I am! Love it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> Really love the miu miu and the Jimmy Choo bags.  Is that a givenchy shoe box under the dolce shoes?



Thanks everyone. 
Yes, lol. I'm a shopping fiend. I have so much more to post!



nerimanna said:


> online buy and at $530, a great deal for a flap (same sells at ebay for about $1500)!
> the pills on the canvas fabric are part of the style i think since it's the same inside. otherwise, in very good condition too




Gorgeous!! You got such a great deal! I want a nubby Chanel now[emoji7]



LisaK026 said:


> Is anyone into Fiesta ware? I bought this yesterday, because _I had never seen one before_. Figured it was Fiesta. Asked my 2 favorite china/pottery experts. First one didn't know (thought it might be Bauer). Second one told me, it was a Homer Laughlin Kitchen Craft (I know HL makes Fiesta) large shaker. She said, "keep it, they are really rare". Made from 1938-1944. Found one online for $125. I paid $18.




I don't know anything about Fiesta Ware except it's very collectible. It sounds like you really scored!


----------



## rainneday

LisaK026 said:


> Is anyone into Fiesta ware? I bought this yesterday, because _I had never seen one before_. Figured it was Fiesta. Asked my 2 favorite china/pottery experts. First one didn't know (thought it might be Bauer). Second one told me, it was a Homer Laughlin Kitchen Craft (I know HL makes Fiesta) large shaker. She said, "keep it, they are really rare". Made from 1938-1944. Found one online for $125. I paid $18.



This would be a dream find for me, I love Fiestaware. Congrats!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Love this thread!


----------



## SimplyB

I was so inspired by this thread and popped into my local Value Village on a whim today. Found these cute, appears-to-be never worn treasures!

Kate Spade Seaside Sutton bag (small), $7



Celine peep toe leather wooden clogs, $12



Michael Kors leather loafers ($200 Saks sticker still on it!), $50 (I think I paid a bit too much, but they fit and are so comfortable)



So fun to find these!!!


----------



## Cc1213

kdviloria29 said:


> My accumulated thrifts for the past month. Some were bought online
> 
> 1. Rag and Bone "Jefferson" silk blazer: $6
> 2. Missoni wool top: $5
> 3. Rag and Bone dress in kangaroo leather: $5
> 4. Salvatore Ferragamo vintage Gancini tote: $22
> 5. Salvatore Ferragamo two way bag: $60
> 6. Salvatore Ferragamo vera tote: $70
> 7. Gucci heart tattoo wallet: $40 (I was a bit skeptical at first if this was authentic or not but through careful research and authentication from a reputable source, I was so relieved that the wallet was real )
> 
> I'm actually in my mid 20s, 24 to be exact and is it weird that I prefer Salvatore Ferragamo bags over LV, GUCCI, GOYARD bags that my fellow age group likes?




I'm also mid 20s, and conservative designers like Ferragamo and St John are my preference. Where did you thrift the bags? They are stunning (and the price is incredible).



LuxeDeb said:


> My end of season sales were not as good as last year, but I still scored some goodies!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana sandals (guess the metallic them Fall?) $39
> 
> View attachment 3326654
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro double wrap belt (on the left) $8
> 
> View attachment 3326655
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen McQ razor blade belt (on the right) $22
> 
> View attachment 3326661
> 
> 
> 
> Etro cardigan sweater $24
> 
> View attachment 3326663
> 
> 
> 
> Akris for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $17
> View attachment 3326665
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni skirt $23
> 
> View attachment 3326668
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $120
> 
> View attachment 3326675
> 
> View attachment 3326676
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London shoulder bag $68
> 
> View attachment 3326680
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo handbag $189
> 
> View attachment 3326681




Loving all of these finds!



nerimanna said:


> online buy and at $530, a great deal for a flap (same sells at ebay for about $1500)!
> the pills on the canvas fabric are part of the style i think since it's the same inside. otherwise, in very good condition too




Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;



SimplyB said:


> I was so inspired by this thread and popped into my local Value Village on a whim today. Found these cute, appears-to-be never worn treasures!
> 
> Kate Spade Seaside Sutton bag (small), $7
> View attachment 3328098
> 
> 
> Celine peep toe leather wooden clogs, $12
> View attachment 3328099
> 
> 
> Michael Kors leather loafers ($200 Saks sticker still on it!), $50 (I think I paid a bit too much, but they fit and are so comfortable)
> View attachment 3328101
> 
> 
> So fun to find these!!!




Great finds! I love how this thread keeps me thrifting


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Happy Birthday Morgan!!!!!!!!!



mharri20 said:


> This tattoo is AWESOME! Love seeing how you create your clothes from thrift finds...you're so talented!
> 
> Swooning over the leather R&B dress and the SF Gancini tote!! Ferragamo is so elegant and classy.
> 
> AMAZING GIRL!!! You always score big and I love seeing your finds.



Deb - it's still better and cheaper than anything I'd find at the end of season sales around here LOL. Great stuff as always 



LuxeDeb said:


> My end of season sales were not as good as last year, but I still scored some goodies!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana sandals (guess the metallic them Fall?) $39
> 
> View attachment 3326654
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro double wrap belt (on the left) $8
> 
> View attachment 3326655
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen McQ razor blade belt (on the right) $22
> 
> View attachment 3326661
> 
> 
> 
> Etro cardigan sweater $24
> 
> View attachment 3326663
> 
> 
> 
> Akris for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $17
> View attachment 3326665
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni skirt $23
> 
> View attachment 3326668
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $120
> 
> View attachment 3326675
> 
> View attachment 3326676
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London shoulder bag $68
> 
> View attachment 3326680
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo handbag $189
> 
> View attachment 3326681


----------



## jamamcg

Got two more vintage patterns. One 50's/60's and one 80's. 99p each 

The girl who served me didn't know what they were and asked me. It saddened me a bit, but in a world of such fast fashion no one really makes clothes anymore and it is easily understandable.


----------



## new.old.bag

Michelle1x said:


> Heres some pictures of the stam after I cleaned it up.  I got it at Goodwill, yellow tag for $6.49.
> 
> I know it looks beautiful in the first pic.  It cleaned up nicely with Wegmans leather cleaner.  But the problem with it is the brass hardware esp the circles holding the handles on.  The brass is rusted in multiple places and it has bled onto the white bag.  Also the straps are separating and need repair.


Sorry, late to the party but I noticed that unfortunately your "stam" is not real.


----------



## new.old.bag

LisaK026 said:


> Is anyone into Fiesta ware? I bought this yesterday, because _I had never seen one before_. Figured it was Fiesta. Asked my 2 favorite china/pottery experts. First one didn't know (thought it might be Bauer). Second one told me, it was a Homer Laughlin Kitchen Craft (I know HL makes Fiesta) large shaker. She said, "keep it, they are really rare". Made from 1938-1944. Found one online for $125. I paid $18.



I love that! Nice find.


----------



## LuxeDeb

SimplyB said:


> I was so inspired by this thread and popped into my local Value Village on a whim today. Found these cute, appears-to-be never worn treasures!
> 
> Kate Spade Seaside Sutton bag (small), $7
> View attachment 3328098
> 
> 
> Celine peep toe leather wooden clogs, $12
> View attachment 3328099
> 
> 
> Michael Kors leather loafers ($200 Saks sticker still on it!), $50 (I think I paid a bit too much, but they fit and are so comfortable)
> View attachment 3328101
> 
> 
> So fun to find these!!!




Cute stuff! The Celine clogs are adorable!



jamamcg said:


> Got two more vintage patterns. One 50's/60's and one 80's. 99p each
> 
> The girl who served me didn't know what they were and asked me. It saddened me a bit, but in a world of such fast fashion no one really makes clothes anymore and it is easily understandable.
> 
> View attachment 3329728




That makes me sad, too. My dad threw or donated all my moms patterns and sewing stuff after she passed. I was so mad at him because I really wanted them.


----------



## LuxeDeb

More end of season goodies!


Kendra Scott necklace $10






Fendi logo maryjanes $40








Maheli Nez SS polar bear pendant (weird reflection in pic, no flaws in person) $15








Richard Gampel (made in Italy) leather belt $5






Cole Haan leather riding boots (NWT $398, I had no idea Cole Haan retailed that high) $35






NM Essentials (Neiman Marcus) cashmere sweatshirt $9






Blair del Monico (Scottish) cashmere sweater $9






Theory cardi, it has a pretty scalloped edge $6


----------



## jamamcg

So excited. I got this today. Pierre Balmain's autograph [emoji7]


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> So excited. I got this today. Pierre Balmain's autograph [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3330824


Wow....too cool!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## magdalinka

kdviloria29 said:


> My accumulated thrifts for the past month. Some were bought online
> 
> 1. Rag and Bone "Jefferson" silk blazer: $6
> 2. Missoni wool top: $5
> 3. Rag and Bone dress in kangaroo leather: $5
> 4. Salvatore Ferragamo vintage Gancini tote: $22
> 5. Salvatore Ferragamo two way bag: $60
> 6. Salvatore Ferragamo vera tote: $70
> 7. Gucci heart tattoo wallet: $40 (I was a bit skeptical at first if this was authentic or not but through careful research and authentication from a reputable source, I was so relieved that the wallet was real )
> 
> I'm actually in my mid 20s, 24 to be exact and is it weird that I prefer Salvatore Ferragamo bags over LV, GUCCI, GOYARD bags that my fellow age group likes?


Love all your finds, great scores!!


LuxeDeb said:


> My end of season sales were not as good as last year, but I still scored some goodies!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana sandals (guess the metallic them Fall?) $39
> 
> View attachment 3326654
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro double wrap belt (on the left) $8
> 
> View attachment 3326655
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen McQ razor blade belt (on the right) $22
> 
> View attachment 3326661
> 
> 
> 
> Etro cardigan sweater $24
> 
> View attachment 3326663
> 
> 
> 
> Akris for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $17
> View attachment 3326665
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni skirt $23
> 
> View attachment 3326668
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $120
> 
> View attachment 3326675
> 
> View attachment 3326676
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London shoulder bag $68
> 
> View attachment 3326680
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo handbag $189
> 
> View attachment 3326681


Gorgeous finds as always, LOVE the blade McQ belt. 


jenbuggy85 said:


> And last but not least.... I know it's not everyone's cup of tea. Thrifting/second hand has been my way of life since I was born. I had to get something to let the world know, haha! The little old ladies I run into at the thrift shops just love it and think its a hoot!


LOVE everything you posted. All your creative and one of a kind outfits are awesome! 
We had someone on this thread who used to contribute a lot - Lazlo. She used to make awesome outfits from thrifted fabric, she would have loved your posts. 


nerimanna said:


> online buy and at $530, a great deal for a flap (same sells at ebay for about $1500)!
> the pills on the canvas fabric are part of the style i think since it's the same inside. otherwise, in very good condition too


Gorgeous Chanel and a great price!


LisaK026 said:


> Is anyone into Fiesta ware? I bought this yesterday, because _I had never seen one before_. Figured it was Fiesta. Asked my 2 favorite china/pottery experts. First one didn't know (thought it might be Bauer). Second one told me, it was a Homer Laughlin Kitchen Craft (I know HL makes Fiesta) large shaker. She said, "keep it, they are really rare". Made from 1938-1944. Found one online for $125. I paid $18.


Never heard of the Fiesta ware but looks very nice. 


SimplyB said:


> I was so inspired by this thread and popped into my local Value Village on a whim today. Found these cute, appears-to-be never worn treasures!
> 
> Kate Spade Seaside Sutton bag (small), $7
> View attachment 3328098
> 
> 
> Celine peep toe leather wooden clogs, $12
> View attachment 3328099
> 
> 
> Michael Kors leather loafers ($200 Saks sticker still on it!), $50 (I think I paid a bit too much, but they fit and are so comfortable)
> View attachment 3328101
> 
> 
> So fun to find these!!!



Congrats on your great finds.


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> More end of season goodies!
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott necklace $10
> 
> View attachment 3330723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi logo maryjanes $40
> 
> View attachment 3330724
> 
> View attachment 3330725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maheli Nez SS polar bear pendant (weird reflection in pic, no flaws in person) $15
> 
> View attachment 3330726
> 
> View attachment 3330727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Gampel (made in Italy) leather belt $5
> 
> View attachment 3330728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cole Haan leather riding boots (NWT $398, I had no idea Cole Haan retailed that high) $35
> 
> View attachment 3330732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM Essentials (Neiman Marcus) cashmere sweatshirt $9
> 
> View attachment 3330738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair del Monico (Scottish) cashmere sweater $9
> 
> View attachment 3330740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory cardi, it has a pretty scalloped edge $6
> 
> View attachment 3330742


Great cashmere scores! You always have the best wardrobe finds. 


jamamcg said:


> So excited. I got this today. Pierre Balmain's autograph [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3330824



Congrats, very impressive!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> So excited. I got this today. Pierre Balmain's autograph [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3330824




Wow, most impressive!


----------



## joschi

My newest find. French Wardrobe from around 1880-1890... Can' t wait to have it in our appartment.[emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

joschi said:


> View attachment 3331188
> 
> 
> My newest find. French Wardrobe from around 1880-1890... Can' t wait to have it in our appartment.[emoji4]



That is beautiful!


----------



## Catherine2016

That is quite a treasure !


----------



## Michelle1x

new.old.bag said:


> Sorry, late to the party but I noticed that unfortunately your "stam" is not real.



Of course its real.  It is old.  I took it next door to the MJ shop on Fillmore street to see if they could repair it and they said no, but they didn't say it was fake.  There aren't as many fakes of these mid priced bags vs Birkins etc. Who cares anyway?  Its only a used stam bag, not a bal.


----------



## chowlover2

joschi said:


> View attachment 3331188
> 
> 
> My newest find. French Wardrobe from around 1880-1890... Can' t wait to have it in our appartment.[emoji4]




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## new.old.bag

Michelle1x said:


> Of course its real.  It is old.  I took it next door to the MJ shop on Fillmore street to see if they could repair it and they said no, but they didn't say it was fake.  There aren't as many fakes of these mid priced bags vs Birkins etc. Who cares anyway?  Its only a used stam bag, not a bal.



Being denied repair by an MJ shop is in no way an authentication. Most shops do not comment on authenticity one way or another. 

As to who cares if it is fake, many members of TPF do. Lots of other do as well, including certain branches of law enforcement with the sole purpose of putting a stop to the counterfeit trade in the US; and there are also a lot of regular people who are against counterfeiting and all the associated nastiness of that industry as well. 

You sell on eBay. If you were to sell a counterfeit, even if you didn't know it was counterfeit, you would be committing an illegal activity as well. Your buyer would also care, because they would have given you their money for a fake item.

Sorry you got a counterfeit, but my opinion is that yours isn't real just from the few photos and info you posted.


----------



## emilu

joschi said:


> View attachment 3331188
> 
> 
> My newest find. French Wardrobe from around 1880-1890... Can' t wait to have it in our appartment.[emoji4]




Love!  If I had more room in my apt id be hunting for furniture all the time. I love pieces that have an air of history to them.


----------



## jamamcg

Some more vintage magazines from the 1950's. 

Love the covers. And full of interesting hollywood stories


----------



## skimilk

nerimanna said:


> online buy and at $530, a great deal for a flap (same sells at ebay for about $1500)!
> the pills on the canvas fabric are part of the style i think since it's the same inside. otherwise, in very good condition too



Wow! Where did you get such a great deal? Congrats!!!


----------



## nerimanna

skimilk said:


> Wow! Where did you get such a great deal? Congrats!!!


thanks  it was a local listing. i do stalk the internet everyday for the best deal and immediately pounce on it before any competition arrives


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Michelle1x said:


> Of course its real.  It is old.  I took it next door to the MJ shop on Fillmore street to see if they could repair it and they said no, but they didn't say it was fake.  There aren't as many fakes of these mid priced bags vs Birkins etc. Who cares anyway?  Its only a used stam bag, not a bal.


Are you going to return it back to the Thrift store or throw it away? I would be embarrassed carrying a fake handbag. The last handbag I bought was a Louis Vuitton and I paid to have Ms. Ives authenticate it for me. I was sure it was real, but for $7 I wanted peace of mind.

That is a shame. How embarrassing for you. Thinking you have a real bag only to find out it is fake. You shouldn't be angry at new.old as she is trying to help you, nor should you be angry with the thrift store as so of their volunteers are not trained to distinguish what bag is real or fake. Next time I am sure you will do your research. You might just throw it away and cough it up as a donation to the store.


----------



## Peach08

Got this Michael Kors cross body bag for 10$ from a local selling site (similar to Craigslist)
I have been stalking it for a while as it was initially posted as 20$ which in itself is not at all expensive but as I didn't NEED it I figured if wait and see if it went down and indeed it did! 



I'm currently watching a similar one in yellow from the same seller
Again I don't need it so waiting for it to go down!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

jamamcg said:


> Some more vintage magazines from the 1950's.
> 
> Love the covers. And full of interesting hollywood stories
> 
> View attachment 3331791
> 
> View attachment 3331792


I love old magazines! These are awesome!


----------



## mharri20

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Happy Birthday Morgan!!!!!!!!!



Thanks so much, Michelle!!   I had a good and relaxing weekend...and I got some Nordstrom Rack gift cards so I'm ready to go hehe


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> More end of season goodies!
> 
> 
> Kendra Scott necklace $10
> 
> View attachment 3330723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi logo maryjanes $40
> 
> View attachment 3330724
> 
> View attachment 3330725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maheli Nez SS polar bear pendant (weird reflection in pic, no flaws in person) $15
> 
> View attachment 3330726
> 
> View attachment 3330727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Gampel (made in Italy) leather belt $5
> 
> View attachment 3330728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cole Haan leather riding boots (NWT $398, I had no idea Cole Haan retailed that high) $35
> 
> View attachment 3330732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM Essentials (Neiman Marcus) cashmere sweatshirt $9
> 
> View attachment 3330738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair del Monico (Scottish) cashmere sweater $9
> 
> View attachment 3330740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory cardi, it has a pretty scalloped edge $6
> 
> View attachment 3330742


I buy Native American jewelry whenever I possibly can, love the pendant. The Fendi's  are fantastic!


----------



## Raven3766

joschi said:


> View attachment 3331188
> 
> 
> My newest find. French Wardrobe from around 1880-1890... Can' t wait to have it in our appartment.[emoji4]


This is a magnificent piece, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Some more vintage magazines from the 1950's.
> 
> Love the covers. And full of interesting hollywood stories
> 
> View attachment 3331791
> 
> View attachment 3331792


Jama, love your magazines. I would sit and go through every page. The stories, pictures and advertisements....I'm excited for you!


----------



## fixerupper

Michelle1x said:


> OMG a BAL?!   Incredible!


















$6.99 - I've wanted one for years and expected it to be a fake ....it wasn't (from what I can see). It weighs a little less than 2.5lbs and the zippers check out


----------



## Michelle1x

fixerupper said:


> $6.99 - I've wanted one for years and expected it to be a fake ....it wasn't (from what I can see). It weighs a little less than 2.5lbs and the zippers check out



plus it looks like its G21 hardware?  Thats the big hardware, which you can't get anymore.

It needs to be cleaned up a little.


----------



## jamamcg

fixerupper said:


> $6.99 - I've wanted one for years and expected it to be a fake ....it wasn't (from what I can see). It weighs a little less than 2.5lbs and the zippers check out



I love the leather on bal bags. 
Just be careful as I found a few bals with lampo zippers and they turned out to be fake.


----------



## fixerupper

Michelle1x said:


> plus it looks like its G21 hardware?  Thats the big hardware, which you can't get anymore.
> 
> It needs to be cleaned up a little.


Yeah, I'm thinking about doing a post asking for advice on how to clean it up. Since it's an off white color (ivory), I'm hesitant about using products on it that may darken it :S


----------



## Peach08

fixerupper said:


> $6.99 - I've wanted one for years and expected it to be a fake ....it wasn't (from what I can see). It weighs a little less than 2.5lbs and the zippers check out




Beautiful looking bag and for 6.99! 
If it is authenticated as real that's a major score considering you can't buy these with the giant hardware anymore!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Haha they know you so well!



mharri20 said:


> Thanks so much, Michelle!!   I had a good and relaxing weekend...and I got some Nordstrom Rack gift cards so I'm ready to go hehe




Amazing! I would consider dying it a darker color because it's gonna be so hard to clean. 



fixerupper said:


> $6.99 - I've wanted one for years and expected it to be a fake ....it wasn't (from what I can see). It weighs a little less than 2.5lbs and the zippers check out





fixerupper said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about doing a post asking for advice on how to clean it up. Since it's an off white color (ivory), I'm hesitant about using products on it that may darken it :S


----------



## joschi

emilu said:


> Love!  If I had more room in my apt id be hunting for furniture all the time. I love pieces that have an air of history to them.







Raven3766 said:


> This is a magnificent piece, absolutely gorgeous!







chowlover2 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!







Catherine2016 said:


> That is quite a treasure !







Tomsmom said:


> That is beautiful!




Thanks ladies [emoji4] was love at first sight. Df even loved it... It seems that he starts to love antic fournitures moore and more... [emoji51]


----------



## thriftyandlux

kdviloria29 said:


> My accumulated thrifts for the past month. Some were bought online
> 
> 1. Rag and Bone "Jefferson" silk blazer: $6
> 2. Missoni wool top: $5
> 3. Rag and Bone dress in kangaroo leather: $5
> 4. Salvatore Ferragamo vintage Gancini tote: $22
> 5. Salvatore Ferragamo two way bag: $60
> 6. Salvatore Ferragamo vera tote: $70
> 7. Gucci heart tattoo wallet: $40 (I was a bit skeptical at first if this was authentic or not but through careful research and authentication from a reputable source, I was so relieved that the wallet was real )
> 
> I'm actually in my mid 20s, 24 to be exact and is it weird that I prefer Salvatore Ferragamo bags over LV, GUCCI, GOYARD bags that my fellow age group likes?


Incredible finds! I'm completely obsessed with your Ferragamo bags 



LuxeDeb said:


> My end of season sales were not as good as last year, but I still scored some goodies!
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana sandals (guess the metallic them Fall?) $39
> 
> 
> 
> Leggiadro double wrap belt (on the left) $8
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen McQ razor blade belt (on the right) $22
> 
> 
> 
> Etro cardigan sweater $24
> 
> 
> 
> Akris for Bergdorf Goodman skirt $17
> 
> 
> Missoni skirt $23
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu handbag $120
> 
> 
> Temperley London shoulder bag $68
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo handbag $189


Looove that Akris skirt, once again all your finds are incredible! I need to make a thrift trip to Texas!



nerimanna said:


> online buy and at $530, a great deal for a flap (same sells at ebay for about $1500)!
> the pills on the canvas fabric are part of the style i think since it's the same inside. otherwise, in very good condition too


Holy moly that's an incredible deal! Great score! It looks like it's in perfect condition! 



SimplyB said:


> I was so inspired by this thread and popped into my local Value Village on a whim today. Found these cute, appears-to-be never worn treasures!
> 
> Kate Spade Seaside Sutton bag (small), $7
> 
> 
> Celine peep toe leather wooden clogs, $12
> 
> 
> Michael Kors leather loafers ($200 Saks sticker still on it!), $50 (I think I paid a bit too much, but they fit and are so comfortable)
> 
> 
> So fun to find these!!!


Those clogs are adorable! And they look brand new!! Great finds 



fixerupper said:


> $6.99 - I've wanted one for years and expected it to be a fake ....it wasn't (from what I can see). It weighs a little less than 2.5lbs and the zippers check out


This is incredible! Congrats! That's the thrift jackpot!!


----------



## thriftyandlux

All my most recent finds, I just screenshot all my instagram posts of them:
1. Chloe "Prince" pumps $7.95 @ GW
2. Julien David "Gray Mid Length Parka" $7.99 @ VV (retail $1640!)
3. Mackintosh Cotton-Blend Raincoat for hubby $18.49 @ VV (retail $840 USD)
4. Weekend Max Mara silk and wool camisole $9.99 @ VV
5. x2 Rebecca Taylor silk tanks $6.49 each @ VV
6. Armani Collezioni tank $9.99+30% off @ VV
7. Alexander Wang "Wrap Sweater dress" $24.99+30% off @ VV (retail $640)
8. 3.1 Phillip Lim wool culottes $9.99 @ VV
9. L.K. "Bennett Stila Patent Leather Heel" $13.39 @ VV


----------



## Michelle1x

2goodeyestoo said:


> Are you going to return it back to the Thrift store or throw it away? I would be embarrassed carrying a fake handbag. The last handbag I bought was a Louis Vuitton and I paid to have Ms. Ives authenticate it for me. I was sure it was real, but for $7 I wanted peace of mind.
> 
> That is a shame. How embarrassing for you. Thinking you have a real bag only to find out it is fake. You shouldn't be angry at new.old as she is trying to help you, nor should you be angry with the thrift store as so of their volunteers are not trained to distinguish what bag is real or fake. Next time I am sure you will do your research. You might just throw it away and cough it up as a donation to the store.



No, I sold it.

I'm not embarrassed.  I don't consider Marc Jacobs to be a real designer handbag, because they are mass produced.  The reason all these people on here are posting to me about this (presumably) fake bag is, I had it listed on ebay for a while for under $100 and had a bunch of offers on it.  Then my neighbor wanted it for a vintage fashion show so I sold it to her.  When you sell a bag for under $100 on ebay, it is sort of caviat emptor.  I wasn't going to bother to authenticate- as I say it looked real to me and I still think its probably real just based on the quality and where I got it (Pacific Heights SF) - but I don't really care.

One of the reasons people at ebay and other sites get angry with TPF members is, they lose all perspective- they were probably trolling ebay looking for a designer bag under $100, and they stumbled on it and decided to waste time authenticating.

Here are some of my bags that are really worth authenticating, I'd love some help with these if you all have time on your hands.

http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/help-me-organize-and-prune-my-valentino-collection-939939.html


----------



## Michelle1x

fixerupper said:


> $6.99 - I've wanted one for years and expected it to be a fake ....it wasn't (from what I can see). It weighs a little less than 2.5lbs and the zippers check out



what is the letter at the end of the numbers on the tag?

Just due to the condition being older, it could be one of the original chevre (goatskin) bags from pre-2007.  Those have a metal tag with an ending letter of A-D or U-Z.  Those are coveted, esp if they are in excellent condition - which your bag isn't - but even so, a great find.


----------



## jamamcg

serenaa.lu said:


> All my most recent finds, I just screenshot all my instagram posts of them:
> 
> 1. Chloe "Prince" pumps $7.95 @ GW
> 
> 2. Julien David "Gray Mid Length Parka" $7.99 @ VV (retail $1640!)
> 
> 3. Mackintosh Cotton-Blend Raincoat for hubby $18.49 @ VV (retail $840 USD)
> 
> 4. Weekend Max Mara silk and wool camisole $9.99 @ VV
> 
> 5. x2 Rebecca Taylor silk tanks $6.49 each @ VV
> 
> 6. Armani Collezioni tank $9.99+30% off @ VV
> 
> 7. Alexander Wang "Wrap Sweater dress" $24.99+30% off @ VV (retail $640)
> 
> 8. 3.1 Phillip Lim wool culottes $9.99 @ VV
> 
> 9. L.K. "Bennett Stila Patent Leather Heel" $13.39 @ VV




Love the Mac. They are made near me. [emoji4]


----------



## mharri20

serenaa.lu said:


> All my most recent finds, I just screenshot all my instagram posts of them:
> 1. Chloe "Prince" pumps $7.95 @ GW
> 2. Julien David "Gray Mid Length Parka" $7.99 @ VV (retail $1640!)
> 3. Mackintosh Cotton-Blend Raincoat for hubby $18.49 @ VV (retail $840 USD)
> 4. Weekend Max Mara silk and wool camisole $9.99 @ VV
> 5. x2 Rebecca Taylor silk tanks $6.49 each @ VV
> 6. Armani Collezioni tank $9.99+30% off @ VV
> 7. Alexander Wang "Wrap Sweater dress" $24.99+30% off @ VV (retail $640)
> 8. 3.1 Phillip Lim wool culottes $9.99 @ VV
> 9. L.K. "Bennett Stila Patent Leather Heel" $13.39 @ VV



These are so great!! That Julien David jacket...I read how your BF found it in the men's section! Gotta love those finds!


----------



## new.old.bag

Michelle1x said:


> No, I sold it.
> 
> I'm not embarrassed.  I don't consider Marc Jacobs to be a real designer handbag, because they are mass produced.  The reason all these people on here are posting to me about this (presumably) fake bag is, I had it listed on ebay for a while for under $100 and had a bunch of offers on it.  Then my neighbor wanted it for a vintage fashion show so I sold it to her.  When you sell a bag for under $100 on ebay, it is sort of caviat emptor.  I wasn't going to bother to authenticate- as I say it looked real to me and I still think its probably real just based on the quality and where I got it (Pacific Heights SF) - but I don't really care.
> 
> One of the reasons people at ebay and other sites get angry with TPF members is, they lose all perspective- they were probably trolling ebay looking for a designer bag under $100, and they stumbled on it and decided to waste time authenticating.
> 
> Here are some of my bags that are really worth authenticating, I'd love some help with these if you all have time on your hands.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/help-me-organize-and-prune-my-valentino-collection-939939.html



It wasn't real. Brass doesn't rust for one thing, that is science. Other details were bad too. I'm 100% sure it was counterfeit. Too bad about the buyer who probably thought she got a real bag.


----------



## magdalinka

fixerupper said:


> $6.99 - I've wanted one for years and expected it to be a fake ....it wasn't (from what I can see). It weighs a little less than 2.5lbs and the zippers check out


Holy cow!!! This is an amazing find. Hope I find a Bal one day. 


serenaa.lu said:


> All my most recent finds, I just screenshot all my instagram posts of them:
> 1. Chloe "Prince" pumps $7.95 @ GW
> 2. Julien David "Gray Mid Length Parka" $7.99 @ VV (retail $1640!)
> 3. Mackintosh Cotton-Blend Raincoat for hubby $18.49 @ VV (retail $840 USD)
> 4. Weekend Max Mara silk and wool camisole $9.99 @ VV
> 5. x2 Rebecca Taylor silk tanks $6.49 each @ VV
> 6. Armani Collezioni tank $9.99+30% off @ VV
> 7. Alexander Wang "Wrap Sweater dress" $24.99+30% off @ VV (retail $640)
> 8. 3.1 Phillip Lim wool culottes $9.99 @ VV
> 9. L.K. "Bennett Stila Patent Leather Heel" $13.39 @ VV



Love all your treasures, especially the Mackintosh coat and your silk tanks.


----------



## magdalinka

Vintage thrifted raccoon fur earmuffs + thrifted coach coin purse chain = fur ball bag charm. What do you guys think? Too big for the pochette?


----------



## Michelle1x

magdalinka said:


> Vintage thrifted raccoon fur earmuffs + thrifted coach coin purse chain = fur ball bag charm. What do you guys think? Too big for the pochette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334620
> View attachment 3334621
> View attachment 3334622




You could make your own Fendi monster with that furball - the eyes are really just a simple triangle you can cut from felt.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Vintage thrifted raccoon fur earmuffs + thrifted coach coin purse chain = fur ball bag charm. What do you guys think? Too big for the pochette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334620
> View attachment 3334621
> View attachment 3334622


I love it Magda! I would carry that handbag in a heartbeat.


----------



## Peach08

magdalinka said:


> Vintage thrifted raccoon fur earmuffs + thrifted coach coin purse chain = fur ball bag charm. What do you guys think? Too big for the pochette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334620
> View attachment 3334621
> View attachment 3334622




I think it looks great


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Vintage thrifted raccoon fur earmuffs + thrifted coach coin purse chain = fur ball bag charm. What do you guys think? Too big for the pochette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334620
> View attachment 3334621
> View attachment 3334622




Not at all. Looks great. Especially the trend for tiny handbags I think one of the Jenners was carrying a tiny bag and the fur Pom Pom keyring was bigger than the bag.


----------



## lotus_elise

magdalinka said:


> Vintage thrifted raccoon fur earmuffs + thrifted coach coin purse chain = fur ball bag charm. What do you guys think? Too big for the pochette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334620
> View attachment 3334621
> View attachment 3334622





Fantabulous! I love it!


----------



## magdalinka

Michelle1x said:


> You could make your own Fendi monster with that furball - the eyes are really just a simple triangle you can cut from felt.





Raven3766 said:


> I love it Magda! I would carry that handbag in a heartbeat.





Peach08 said:


> I think it looks great





jamamcg said:


> Not at all. Looks great. Especially the trend for tiny handbags I think one of the Jenners was carrying a tiny bag and the fur Pom Pom keyring was bigger than the bag.





lotus_elise said:


> Fantabulous! I love it!



Thanks everybody. I was having second thoughts after my husband said he wants to shoot it and he doesn't even hunt lol. Got some compliments on it today, not so bad after all


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> Heres some pictures of the stam after I cleaned it up.  I got it at Goodwill, yellow tag for $6.49.
> 
> I know it looks beautiful in the first pic.  It cleaned up nicely with Wegmans leather cleaner.  But the problem with it is the brass hardware esp the circles holding the handles on.  The brass is rusted in multiple places and it has bled onto the white bag.  Also the straps are separating and need repair.





new.old.bag said:


> Sorry, late to the party but I noticed that unfortunately your "stam" is not real.





Michelle1x said:


> Of course its real.  It is old.  I took it next door to the MJ shop on Fillmore street to see if they could repair it and they said no, but they didn't say it was fake.  There aren't as many fakes of these mid priced bags vs Birkins etc. Who cares anyway?  Its only a used stam bag, not a bal.





new.old.bag said:


> Being denied repair by an MJ shop is in no way an authentication. Most shops do not comment on authenticity one way or another.
> 
> As to who cares if it is fake, many members of TPF do. Lots of other do as well, including certain branches of law enforcement with the sole purpose of putting a stop to the counterfeit trade in the US; and there are also a lot of regular people who are against counterfeiting and all the associated nastiness of that industry as well.
> 
> You sell on eBay. If you were to sell a counterfeit, even if you didn't know it was counterfeit, you would be committing an illegal activity as well. Your buyer would also care, because they would have given you their money for a fake item.
> 
> Sorry you got a counterfeit, but my opinion is that yours isn't real just from the few photos and info you posted.





Michelle1x said:


> No, I sold it.
> 
> I'm not embarrassed.  I don't consider Marc Jacobs to be a real designer handbag, because they are mass produced.  The reason all these people on here are posting to me about this (presumably) fake bag is, I had it listed on ebay for a while for under $100 and had a bunch of offers on it.  Then my neighbor wanted it for a vintage fashion show so I sold it to her.  When you sell a bag for under $100 on ebay, it is sort of caviat emptor.  I wasn't going to bother to authenticate- as I say it looked real to me and I still think its probably real just based on the quality and where I got it (Pacific Heights SF) - but I don't really care.


Wow, just wow! You did NOT list for under $100. You *sold* that bag for $129! Did the buyer realize it was fake and return it? So instead you relisted, got caught here, ended the listing and sold to a neighbor? Lovely!


----------



## mharri20

magdalinka said:


> Vintage thrifted raccoon fur earmuffs + thrifted coach coin purse chain = fur ball bag charm. What do you guys think? Too big for the pochette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334620
> View attachment 3334621
> View attachment 3334622



I LOVE IT!!! I am actually in the process of doing the same thing. I found a Neiman Marcus cashmere sweater with 3 fox fur balls sewn onto it. The sweater had about 30+ moth holes in it and was beyond repair, but for $4 I got the fuzzy balls, and am making fur poms from them! I'm not a fan of the colored fur poms, but I love the natural fur look, especially with your LV!


----------



## magdalinka

mharri20 said:


> I LOVE IT!!! I am actually in the process of doing the same thing. I found a Neiman Marcus cashmere sweater with 3 fox fur balls sewn onto it. The sweater had about 30+ moth holes in it and was beyond repair, but for $4 I got the fuzzy balls, and am making fur poms from them! I'm not a fan of the colored fur poms, but I love the natural fur look, especially with your LV!



Thank you and please do post the pics when they are done


----------



## LuxeDeb

joschi said:


> View attachment 3331188
> 
> 
> My newest find. French Wardrobe from around 1880-1890... Can' t wait to have it in our appartment.[emoji4]




Gorgeous! I bet it was a beast to move, but so worth it!



Peach08 said:


> Got this Michael Kors cross body bag for 10$ from a local selling site (similar to Craigslist)
> I have been stalking it for a while as it was initially posted as 20$ which in itself is not at all expensive but as I didn't NEED it I figured if wait and see if it went down and indeed it did!
> View attachment 3332128
> 
> 
> I'm currently watching a similar one in yellow from the same seller
> Again I don't need it so waiting for it to go down!




Nice! Cross bodies are so awesome!



fixerupper said:


> $6.99 - I've wanted one for years and expected it to be a fake ....it wasn't (from what I can see). It weighs a little less than 2.5lbs and the zippers check out




Yowza! Nice score! I second the dying it a darker color suggestion.



serenaa.lu said:


> All my most recent finds, I just screenshot all my instagram posts of them:
> 
> 1. Chloe "Prince" pumps $7.95 @ GW
> 
> 2. Julien David "Gray Mid Length Parka" $7.99 @ VV (retail $1640!)
> 
> 3. Mackintosh Cotton-Blend Raincoat for hubby $18.49 @ VV (retail $840 USD)
> 
> 4. Weekend Max Mara silk and wool camisole $9.99 @ VV
> 
> 5. x2 Rebecca Taylor silk tanks $6.49 each @ VV
> 
> 6. Armani Collezioni tank $9.99+30% off @ VV
> 
> 7. Alexander Wang "Wrap Sweater dress" $24.99+30% off @ VV (retail $640)
> 
> 8. 3.1 Phillip Lim wool culottes $9.99 @ VV
> 
> 9. L.K. "Bennett Stila Patent Leather Heel" $13.39 @ VV




Great stuff as always! I love the yellow Rebecca Taylor cami....so pretty!



magdalinka said:


> Vintage thrifted raccoon fur earmuffs + thrifted coach coin purse chain = fur ball bag charm. What do you guys think? Too big for the pochette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334620
> View attachment 3334621
> View attachment 3334622




Great job! It looks fab! I have a rose colored fox fur cuff (wrist cuff, lost the mate) I'm tempted to make into a bag charm. Yours is encouraging [emoji6]


----------



## Lushi

just thrifted this AW look alike purse for $8, omg, I'm obsessed [emoji13]


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

BeenBurned said:


> Wow, just wow! You did NOT list for under $100. You *sold* that bag for $129! Did the buyer realize it was fake and return it? So instead you relisted, got caught here, ended the listing and sold to a neighbor? Lovely!



I am really surprised that she knowingly sold a fake mj handbag, has a flippant attitude and now wants us to authenticate some Valentino bags. Is this lady serious?


----------



## Tomsmom

My new to me Fendi .


----------



## Peach08

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Fendi .




Love  it!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Fendi .


Nice bag Tomsmom...


----------



## Bag_princess

I found a used dior saddle wristlet at a second hand store for 35 dollars. I havent gotten it authenticated or anything but i think its real.[emoji4]   
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my GT-P5210 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hey guys - I'm on vacay in Orlando - any tips for shopping here? Any thrift/consignment worth checking out?


----------



## LisaK026

Michelle1x said:


> No, I sold it.
> 
> I'm not embarrassed.  I don't consider Marc Jacobs to be a real designer handbag, because they are mass produced.  The reason all these people on here are posting to me about this (presumably) fake bag is, I had it listed on ebay for a while for under $100 and had a bunch of offers on it.  Then my neighbor wanted it for a vintage fashion show so I sold it to her.  When you sell a bag for under $100 on ebay, it is sort of caviat emptor.  I wasn't going to bother to authenticate- as I say it looked real to me and I still think its probably real just based on the quality and where I got it (Pacific Heights SF) - but I don't really care.
> 
> One of the reasons people at ebay and other sites get angry with TPF members is, they lose all perspective- they were probably trolling ebay looking for a designer bag under $100, and they stumbled on it and decided to waste time authenticating.
> 
> Here are some of my bags that are really worth authenticating, I'd love some help with these if you all have time on your hands.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/valentino/help-me-organize-and-prune-my-valentino-collection-939939.html


Isn't it against eBay policy to state a bag is something it is not?If it's a REPLICA, aren't you supposed to say it is? If someone is selling a MJ bag and they state it's MJ, I expect it to be authentic. You can get some nasty feedback that way.


----------



## BeenBurned

LisaK026 said:


> Isn't it against eBay policy to state a bag is something it is not?*If it's a REPLICA, aren't you supposed to say it is? *If someone is selling a MJ bag and they state it's MJ, I expect it to be authentic. You can get some nasty feedback that way.


Actually, if it's counterfeit (i.e, with MJ markings), it's illegal to sell anywhere even if the seller admits it's fake. (And the bag in question DID have MJ markings and logos.)


----------



## sanibelle

I am a long time lurker on this thread, but unfortunately I do not often find much that is worthy to post here.  However, I am excited to share that today I found some Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Pumps in gold color.  They are in very nice condition.  

Retail price: $550, I paid $6.99


----------



## Leto

sanibelle said:


> I am a long time lurker on this thread, but unfortunately I do not often find much that is worthy to post here.  However, I am excited to share that today I found some Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Pumps in gold color.  They are in very nice condition,
> 
> Retail price: $550, I paid $6.99




What an awesome deal! Congrats!


----------



## Michelle1x

BeenBurned said:


> Actually, if it's counterfeit (i.e, with MJ markings), it's illegal to sell anywhere even if the seller admits it's fake. (And the bag in question DID have MJ markings and logos.)



You guys need to move on.  You've lost all perspective.  You've been dwelling on this for weeks now.  I don't even own the bag any longer, and I didn't sell it on ebay.  I sell tons of stuff on ebay by the way, that I get from Nordstrom- feel free to authenticate if you have time on your hands!


----------



## chowlover2

sanibelle said:


> I am a long time lurker on this thread, but unfortunately I do not often find much that is worthy to post here.  However, I am excited to share that today I found some Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Pumps in gold color.  They are in very nice condition,
> 
> Retail price: $550, I paid $6.99




Wow, I love Ferragamo, very comfy!


----------



## Tomsmom

sanibelle said:


> I am a long time lurker on this thread, but unfortunately I do not often find much that is worthy to post here.  However, I am excited to share that today I found some Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Pumps in gold color.  They are in very nice condition.
> 
> Retail price: $550, I paid $6.99



Awesome deal!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Tomsmom said:


> My new to me Fendi .




Yummy satin Fendi! Such lovely condition!



Bag_princess said:


> I found a used dior saddle wristlet at a second hand store for 35 dollars. I havent gotten it authenticated or anything but i think its real.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337172
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using PurseForum mobile app




Nice find! I have a similar one that has the short strap instead of the wristlet. Got mine from eLuxury when they were still around. I'm sure the peeps in the Dior forum could authenticate it or you could send me more pics.



sanibelle said:


> I am a long time lurker on this thread, but unfortunately I do not often find much that is worthy to post here.  However, I am excited to share that today I found some Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Pumps in gold color.  They are in very nice condition.
> 
> Retail price: $550, I paid $6.99




Congrats! You got a steal!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Major scarf score! I was pretty excited when I got this one


Missoni shimmery silk scarf $13






But then I really scored.......

DVF silk scarf, Rong Jia large cashmere shawl $5 each





St. John scarf (this is so large I think it's a sarong/pareo) $5





Chan Luu infinity scarf, Rag & Bone wool scarf $5 each





Ralph Lauren silk scarf $5





Christian Lacroix silk button scarf $5


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Major scarf score! I was pretty excited when I got this one
> 
> 
> Missoni shimmery silk scarf $13
> 
> View attachment 3338815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I really scored.......
> 
> DVF silk scarf, Rong Jia large cashmere shawl $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338822
> 
> 
> 
> St. John scarf (this is so large I think it's a sarong/pareo) $5
> 
> View attachment 3338824
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu infinity scarf, Rag & Bone wool scarf $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338826
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren silk scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338827
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix silk button scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338828
> 
> View attachment 3338829


Nice haul! Love the Lacroix button scarf at the end!


----------



## new.old.bag

Michelle1x said:


> You guys need to move on.  You've lost all perspective.  You've been dwelling on this for weeks now.  I don't even own the bag any longer, and I didn't sell it on ebay.  I sell tons of stuff on ebay by the way, that I get from Nordstrom- feel free to authenticate if you have time on your hands!



 I already authenticated a bag for you. You're welcome.


----------



## new.old.bag

chowlover2 said:


> Nice haul! Love the Lacroix button scarf at the end!



LOVE that button scarf x2!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Major scarf score! I was pretty excited when I got this one
> 
> 
> Missoni shimmery silk scarf $13
> 
> View attachment 3338815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I really scored.......
> 
> DVF silk scarf, Rong Jia large cashmere shawl $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338822
> 
> 
> 
> St. John scarf (this is so large I think it's a sarong/pareo) $5
> 
> View attachment 3338824
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu infinity scarf, Rag & Bone wool scarf $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338826
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren silk scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338827
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix silk button scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338828
> 
> View attachment 3338829



Oh my goodness what a haul!  My fav is the missoni !


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Michelle1x said:


> You guys need to move on.  You've lost all perspective.  You've been dwelling on this for weeks now.  I don't even own the bag any longer, and I didn't sell it on ebay.  I sell tons of stuff on ebay by the way, that I get from Nordstrom- feel free to authenticate if you have time on your hands!



Not until you do the right thing and tell the buyer you sold them a fake, get the bag back and destroy it, I will never help or have a conversation with you again. You were wrong.


----------



## lotus_elise

LuxeDeb said:


> Major scarf score! I was pretty excited when I got this one
> 
> 
> Missoni shimmery silk scarf $13
> 
> View attachment 3338815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I really scored.......
> 
> DVF silk scarf, Rong Jia large cashmere shawl $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338822
> 
> 
> 
> St. John scarf (this is so large I think it's a sarong/pareo) $5
> 
> View attachment 3338824
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu infinity scarf, Rag & Bone wool scarf $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338826
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren silk scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338827
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix silk button scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338828
> 
> View attachment 3338829





Oooh, love the rag and bone one, the color and the pattern are so nice. And the Lacroix!! Side note: every time I read "Lacroix", I say it in my head like Edina from Ab Fab -- "It's Lacroix sweetie!"


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Major scarf score! I was pretty excited when I got this one
> 
> 
> Missoni shimmery silk scarf $13
> 
> View attachment 3338815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I really scored.......
> 
> DVF silk scarf, Rong Jia large cashmere shawl $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338822
> 
> 
> 
> St. John scarf (this is so large I think it's a sarong/pareo) $5
> 
> View attachment 3338824
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu infinity scarf, Rag & Bone wool scarf $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338826
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren silk scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338827
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix silk button scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338828
> 
> View attachment 3338829




Darling the Lacroix!!!!!!! I LOVE IT. Very pearly kings and queens


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Anyone?



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Hey guys - I'm on vacay in Orlando - any tips for shopping here? Any thrift/consignment worth checking out?


----------



## Michelle1x

I want to apologize to this thread for these posters that are bothering me about that Marc Jacobs bag that I posted about here.

I've got most of them on ignore but I realize you don't have them on ignore.  I don't know if I need to contact TPF administrators, or what.  I will try to resolve this shortly.
Michelle


----------



## Leto

Michelle1x said:


> I want to apologize to this thread for these posters that are bothering me about that Marc Jacobs bag that I posted about here.
> 
> I've got most of them on ignore but I realize you don't have them on ignore.  I don't know if I need to contact TPF administrators, or what.  I will try to resolve this shortly.
> Michelle




I have not been bothered only by how stubborn you are and don't accept that you are wrong. Please don't take this whole thing personal.


----------



## Michelle1x

Leto said:


> I have not been bothered only by how stubborn you are and don't accept that you are wrong. Please don't take this whole thing personal.



I don't have you on ignore so I can respond.  I already did tell the buyers of that bag that somebody thought that bag was fake.  As expected, they don't care.  People that buy bags for under $100 fuel the entire fake market, which is larger than the authentic market.  You aren't going to be able to curtail this by bothering people on purse forum.


----------



## Hobbsy

Michelle1x said:


> I don't have you on ignore so I can respond.  I already did tell the buyers of that bag that somebody thought that bag was fake.  As expected, they don't care.  People that buy bags for under $100 fuel the entire fake market, which is larger than the authentic market.  You aren't going to be able to curtail this by bothering people on purse forum.


And you are helping to fuel it. Don't you get that??! It is illegal. Don't you get that?!


----------



## jamamcg

Can we please stop all of this. I am trying to ignore it, but I can feel my blood pressure rising every time I see a comment about the bag. This is a friendly forum for people to share their second hand finds please leave the arguing out of this. People make mistakes it's what makes us human and people want to move on from this, but it keeps getting brought back up. So I ask PLEASE STOP. Keep this a fun place.


----------



## jamamcg

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Anyone?




I was hoping someone would chime in as I'm going to orlando in November hahahaha. I went to a few thrifts when I was last there, but didn't find anything worth while. Just ended up at the outlets.


----------



## BeenBurned

Michelle1x said:


> I want to apologize to this thread for these posters that are bothering me about that Marc Jacobs bag that I posted about here.
> 
> I've got most of them on ignore but I realize you don't have them on ignore.  I don't know if I need to contact TPF administrators, or what.  I will try to resolve this shortly.
> Michelle





Leto said:


> I have not been bothered only by how stubborn you are and don't accept that you are wrong. Please don't take this whole thing personal.


This!! ^^^^


Hobbsy said:


> And you are helping to fuel it. Don't you get that??! It is illegal. Don't you get that?!




  And this!! 


jamamcg said:


> Can we please stop all of this. I am trying to ignore it, but I can feel my blood pressure rising every time I see a comment about the bag. This is a friendly forum for people to share their second hand finds please leave the arguing out of this. *People make mistakes it's what makes us human and people want to move on from this, but it keeps getting brought back up. *So I ask PLEASE STOP. Keep this a fun place.


If you can't just skip posts, feel free to add me to your ignore list. 

I agree that people make mistakes. But honest people who make mistakes don't continually justify their mistakes by rationalizing that either the brand isn't high end enough to be considered designer or not expensive enough to be a big deal that she sold a fake. Honest people who make mistakes do whatever it takes to right their wrong.

I'd venture to say that Michelle1x and others who come here are going to get a reaming if they think it's okay to sell fakes. And the more they try to justify it, the more passionate we become.

Again, feel free to add me to your ignore list. Just because you have me on ignore though doesn't mean I'm going to STFU! (Ask DH and kids!)


----------



## LisaK026

Michelle1x said:


> I don't have you on ignore so I can respond.  I already did tell the buyers of that bag that somebody thought that bag was fake.  As expected, they don't care.  People that buy bags for under $100 fuel the entire fake market, which is larger than the authentic market.  You aren't going to be able to curtail this by bothering people on purse forum.





Hobbsy said:


> And you are helping to fuel it. Don't you get that??! It is illegal. Don't you get that?!



No kidding Hobbsy. Michelle are you aware you are not allowed to post counterfeit bags on the Purse Forum? YOU seem to be the one doing things wrong and blaming everyone else. I have been on this thread almost from the beginning, and you are the FIRST person I have ever seen get mad at anyone, and make a big deal..a_nd be WRONG _on top of that. This has always been such  a fun, accepting thread. You are the one who needs to lighten up, not anyone else.


----------



## LisaK026

BeenBurned said:


> This!! ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> And this!!
> 
> If you can't just skip posts, feel free to add me to your ignore list.
> 
> I agree that people make mistakes. But honest people who make mistakes don't continually justify their mistakes by rationalizing that either the brand isn't high end enough to be considered designer or not expensive enough to be a big deal that she sold a fake. Honest people who make mistakes do whatever it takes to right their wrong.
> 
> I'd venture to say that Michelle1x and others who come here are going to get a reaming if they think it's okay to sell fakes. And the more they try to justify it, the more passionate we become.
> 
> Again, feel free to add me to your ignore list. Just because you have me on ignore though doesn't mean I'm going to STFU! (Ask DH and kids!)


 LOL. You go girl!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Raven3766

Hey I don't want to argue, I just want to see some good authentic looking bags....well...I'm waiting. :sunnies I absolutely love this thread!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Just a few reminders. . .
#1 we don't allow fakes to be posted here.
#2 if someone posts a fake, REPORT IT because. . . 
#3 we don't allow members to publicly call one another out because of drama, embarrassment, etc. . . 

Back to topic now please


----------



## mvalrie

Thank you


----------



## JOODLZ

jenbuggy85 said:


> And last but not least.... I know it's not everyone's cup of tea. Thrifting/second hand has been my way of life since I was born. I had to get something to let the world know, haha! The little old ladies I run into at the thrift shops just love it and think its a hoot!



I've been catching up with this thread this morning and all I gotta say is :YOU GO GIRL! Your fashion sense is amazinggood stuff pulled together to make even greater stuff, topped off with your mod shotsfabulous! I've often called my decorating style "early attic"it's wonderful to see someone else gets it too  And I love, love, love your tattoo!


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> Vintage thrifted raccoon fur earmuffs + thrifted coach coin purse chain = fur ball bag charm. What do you guys think? Too big for the pochette?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334620
> View attachment 3334621
> View attachment 3334622



I say "go big or go home" Love it!

Everyone has been finding such cool stuff, as always!


----------



## JOODLZ

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Hey guys - I'm on vacay in Orlando - any tips for shopping here? Any thrift/consignment worth checking out?



If you're still therethere's a Salvation Army on 192 at 441 in Kissimmee. Huge store. I go there every year around Christmas when I visit my sister-in-law. Good luck!


----------



## JOODLZ

LuxeDeb said:


> Major scarf score! I was pretty excited when I got this one
> 
> 
> Missoni shimmery silk scarf $13
> 
> View attachment 3338815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I really scored.......
> 
> DVF silk scarf, Rong Jia large cashmere shawl $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338822
> 
> 
> 
> St. John scarf (this is so large I think it's a sarong/pareo) $5
> 
> View attachment 3338824
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu infinity scarf, Rag & Bone wool scarf $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338826
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren silk scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338827
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix silk button scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338828
> 
> View attachment 3338829



AmazingI have a growing scarf collection. Someday I'll shoot pics.


----------



## JOODLZ

So I made it through my recent adventure to the Tribeca Film Festival in NYC! Had a blast watching my late husband's son premiere his first feature film as a directorred carpet and all! 
And managed to spend a day thrifting3 Goodwill stores, 1 Salvation Army and 1 Housing Worksfound clothing to be more expensive than here in Florida, so I focused on bags & shoes. Found a few goodies:
Steve Madden suede boots $9.99
Frye Sandals $14.99
Juicy Couture bag $14.99
and an AMAZING Ghurka bag $9.99 missing the shoulder strap, but works well as a wristlet!
Then came home and found these:
Vintage Dooney Satchel $14.99
and vintage MK shoulder bag $7.50. I was carrying this bag while shopping over the weekend and ran into a fellow thrifted who said, "So you like MY bag, huh? It was in my closet for 5 years or so, so I donated itglad  you got it!" Go figure


----------



## thriftyandlux

sanibelle said:


> I am a long time lurker on this thread, but unfortunately I do not often find much that is worthy to post here.  However, I am excited to share that today I found some Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Pumps in gold color.  They are in very nice condition.
> 
> Retail price: $550, I paid $6.99


OMG those shoes are one my thrift bucket list! Great score! 



LuxeDeb said:


> Major scarf score! I was pretty excited when I got this one
> 
> 
> Missoni shimmery silk scarf $13
> 
> View attachment 3338815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I really scored.......
> 
> DVF silk scarf, Rong Jia large cashmere shawl $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338822
> 
> 
> 
> St. John scarf (this is so large I think it's a sarong/pareo) $5
> 
> View attachment 3338824
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu infinity scarf, Rag & Bone wool scarf $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338826
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren silk scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338827
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix silk button scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338828
> 
> View attachment 3338829


Amazing haul!! I loove that Christian Lacroix, so adorable! I need to get better at checking out scarves when I'm thrifting


----------



## thriftyandlux

Recent finds 
All from VV with an additional 30% off!

1. Pink Tartan knit, similar comps retail for $295 USD
2. Vintage Ferragamos
3. Theory 'Testra' wool pants
4. Paige 'Mila' shirtdress
5. DVF 'Tamas' tank
6. Pedro Garcia pumps
7. Danier 100% suede leather dress
8. Robert Rodriguez 100% silk tank
9. Lilly Pulitzer tank
10. Marc by Marc Jacobs raglan


----------



## thriftyandlux

My recent finds cont'd!
All from VV with an additional 30% off

11. DVF 100% wool wrap dress
12. Robert Rodriguez 'faux wrap maxi dress'
13. AllSaints 'Sago' dress
14. Vintage Kurt Geiger handbag


----------



## lazlo8

serenaa.lu said:


> My recent finds cont'd!
> All from VV with an additional 30% off
> 
> 11. DVF 100% wool wrap dress
> 12. Robert Rodriguez 'faux wrap maxi dress'
> 13. AllSaints 'Sago' dress
> 14. Vintage Kurt Geiger handbag


I feel faint!!  Holy Moly what a fantastic haul!


----------



## lazlo8

Yeah I never stop thrifting.  I got the flu, and I stopped but only cause of the puke! haha the sore throat no voice thing never woulda stopped me.

But.  Butt!  No one else will understand this except my homegirls and boys who  thrift.  We are currently a one car family, and Hubs was at work when I  opened an email that announced the $1 sale on all blue and orange tags  at one of the cleanest local thrifts I go to.  And we all know I am  queen of the $1 thrift so clearly I had to go!  It's 3.5 miles away.   Downhill.  I looked at the bus schedule and ended up singing "Nobody  Walks in LA!" and then decided it would be faster to walk than take the  bus.  

I don't even know how to ... convey.  The excitement of  this sale.  Best sale I had been to in months! No one knew cause they  sent out the email late and apparently no one reads email? Leather coats  marked at thrift prices of $59.99 with the security tags on them were  $1!  They had pulled out all the dresses that were blue or orange  (anyone else notice some of these shenanigans being pulled!?" But they  had a few half price dresses.  I whipped thru most of the store.  Well.   Actually Once I had determined that I was going to be walking uphill  3.5 miles with the SIX leather coats I grabbed, (and I grabbed more than  6 ... it was just what I kept!) I figured I had met my weight limit!  I  had some foldable grocery bags I could load up ... but def. part of my  mind was all "Laz, you're insane. Seriously.  Seek help at the Local  Rachel Zoe Hoarding Clinic!"  And then it was an angel or devil saying, "Dude! $1!  This is vintage 60's!  $1!"

It  was an excellent workout. I also caught the entire scene when a man  walked outta the Rite Aid I stopped at for water as he shoplifted  bottles of booze as his prostitute-Y girl friend distracted everyone. 

I  ended up with 6 leather coats.  Three are trench style, one is very  light for spring (dude i tried to leave it but it was all $1 ... so  light light like a feather ...) and two moto jackets ...   4 dresses.   Elie Tahari for Nordies, a handmade dress that is covered in flames like  someone custom made it to go to The Hunger Games in? A Zara that isn't  remarkable but I love the print.  Birds! Abstract birds! A Max Azria in  silk all silk looks like a silk trash bag.  I should write for them, I  am sure that would be a hit. Then I got a first ever ever ... find which  is a pair of jeans by 7FaM that is in a low rise wide leg Ginger that  fits perfectly and had been custom hemmed but someone who really knows  what they are doing.  I pretty much just pretend I know that skill.  And  then a sweet J. Crew favorite fit cord pants i had to take cause I get  cold.  And I made them straight legged.  It was such fun.  So much fun!


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah I never stop thrifting.  I got the flu, and I stopped but only cause of the puke! haha the sore throat no voice thing never woulda stopped me.
> 
> But.  Butt!  No one else will understand this except my homegirls and boys who  thrift.  We are currently a one car family, and Hubs was at work when I  opened an email that announced the $1 sale on all blue and orange tags  at one of the cleanest local thrifts I go to.  And we all know I am  queen of the $1 thrift so clearly I had to go!  It's 3.5 miles away.   Downhill.  I looked at the bus schedule and ended up singing "Nobody  Walks in LA!" and then decided it would be faster to walk than take the  bus.
> 
> I don't even know how to ... convey.  The excitement of  this sale.  Best sale I had been to in months! No one knew cause they  sent out the email late and apparently no one reads email? Leather coats  marked at thrift prices of $59.99 with the security tags on them were  $1!  They had pulled out all the dresses that were blue or orange  (anyone else notice some of these shenanigans being pulled!?" But they  had a few half price dresses.  I whipped thru most of the store.  Well.   Actually Once I had determined that I was going to be walking uphill  3.5 miles with the SIX leather coats I grabbed, (and I grabbed more than  6 ... it was just what I kept!) I figured I had met my weight limit!  I  had some foldable grocery bags I could load up ... but def. part of my  mind was all "Laz, you're insane. Seriously.  Seek help at the Local  Rachel Zoe Hoarding Clinic!"  And then it was an angel or devil saying, "Dude! $1!  This is vintage 60's!  $1!"
> 
> It  was an excellent workout. I also caught the entire scene when a man  walked outta the Rite Aid I stopped at for water as he shoplifted  bottles of booze as his prostitute-Y girl friend distracted everyone.
> 
> I  ended up with 6 leather coats.  Three are trench style, one is very  light for spring (dude i tried to leave it but it was all $1 ... so  light light like a feather ...) and two moto jackets ...   4 dresses.   Elie Tahari for Nordies, a handmade dress that is covered in flames like  someone custom made it to go to The Hunger Games in? A Zara that isn't  remarkable but I love the print.  Birds! Abstract birds! A Max Azria in  silk all silk looks like a silk trash bag.  I should write for them, I  am sure that would be a hit. Then I got a first ever ever ... find which  is a pair of jeans by 7FaM that is in a low rise wide leg Ginger that  fits perfectly and had been custom hemmed but someone who really knows  what they are doing.  I pretty much just pretend I know that skill.  And  then a sweet J. Crew favorite fit cord pants i had to take cause I get  cold.  And I made them straight legged.  It was such fun.  So much fun!




Yay Laz you are back again. I can't wait to see these coats.


----------



## jamamcg

Had another bust at the thrifts all I found were some random books. All three for £3.50. 

Legend of Retailing: house of Fraser  £1.50 
(I got this one as I used to work for House of Fraser they used to own Ravens favourite shop Harrods [emoji12])

Hamlin history of movies £1.50 

Marilyn Monroe unseen archive 50p 
(These two because of the images love everything old hollywood) 

And not second hand,but got at the same time Country Life magazine Queen Elizabeth 90th birthday issue as you know I LOVE the Queen.


----------



## Leto

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah I never stop thrifting.  I got the flu, and I stopped but only cause of the puke! haha the sore throat no voice thing never woulda stopped me.
> 
> But.  Butt!  No one else will understand this except my homegirls and boys who  thrift.  We are currently a one car family, and Hubs was at work when I  opened an email that announced the $1 sale on all blue and orange tags  at one of the cleanest local thrifts I go to.  And we all know I am  queen of the $1 thrift so clearly I had to go!  It's 3.5 miles away.   Downhill.  I looked at the bus schedule and ended up singing "Nobody  Walks in LA!" and then decided it would be faster to walk than take the  bus.
> 
> I don't even know how to ... convey.  The excitement of  this sale.  Best sale I had been to in months! No one knew cause they  sent out the email late and apparently no one reads email? Leather coats  marked at thrift prices of $59.99 with the security tags on them were  $1!  They had pulled out all the dresses that were blue or orange  (anyone else notice some of these shenanigans being pulled!?" But they  had a few half price dresses.  I whipped thru most of the store.  Well.   Actually Once I had determined that I was going to be walking uphill  3.5 miles with the SIX leather coats I grabbed, (and I grabbed more than  6 ... it was just what I kept!) I figured I had met my weight limit!  I  had some foldable grocery bags I could load up ... but def. part of my  mind was all "Laz, you're insane. Seriously.  Seek help at the Local  Rachel Zoe Hoarding Clinic!"  And then it was an angel or devil saying, "Dude! $1!  This is vintage 60's!  $1!"
> 
> It  was an excellent workout. I also caught the entire scene when a man  walked outta the Rite Aid I stopped at for water as he shoplifted  bottles of booze as his prostitute-Y girl friend distracted everyone.
> 
> I  ended up with 6 leather coats.  Three are trench style, one is very  light for spring (dude i tried to leave it but it was all $1 ... so  light light like a feather ...) and two moto jackets ...   4 dresses.   Elie Tahari for Nordies, a handmade dress that is covered in flames like  someone custom made it to go to The Hunger Games in? A Zara that isn't  remarkable but I love the print.  Birds! Abstract birds! A Max Azria in  silk all silk looks like a silk trash bag.  I should write for them, I  am sure that would be a hit. Then I got a first ever ever ... find which  is a pair of jeans by 7FaM that is in a low rise wide leg Ginger that  fits perfectly and had been custom hemmed but someone who really knows  what they are doing.  I pretty much just pretend I know that skill.  And  then a sweet J. Crew favorite fit cord pants i had to take cause I get  cold.  And I made them straight legged.  It was such fun.  So much fun!




Love reading about your adventure! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> Major scarf score! I was pretty excited when I got this one
> 
> 
> Missoni shimmery silk scarf $13
> 
> View attachment 3338815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I really scored.......
> 
> DVF silk scarf, Rong Jia large cashmere shawl $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338822
> 
> 
> 
> St. John scarf (this is so large I think it's a sarong/pareo) $5
> 
> View attachment 3338824
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu infinity scarf, Rag & Bone wool scarf $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3338826
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren silk scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338827
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix silk button scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3338828
> 
> View attachment 3338829


OMG major scarf haul. Love them all. 


JOODLZ said:


> So I made it through my recent adventure to the Tribeca Film Festival in NYC! Had a blast watching my late husband's son premiere his first feature film as a directorred carpet and all!
> And managed to spend a day thrifting3 Goodwill stores, 1 Salvation Army and 1 Housing Worksfound clothing to be more expensive than here in Florida, so I focused on bags & shoes. Found a few goodies:
> Steve Madden suede boots $9.99
> Frye Sandals $14.99
> Juicy Couture bag $14.99
> and an AMAZING Ghurka bag $9.99 missing the shoulder strap, but works well as a wristlet!
> Then came home and found these:
> Vintage Dooney Satchel $14.99
> and vintage MK shoulder bag $7.50. I was carrying this bag while shopping over the weekend and ran into a fellow thrifted who said, "So you like MY bag, huh? It was in my closet for 5 years or so, so I donated itglad  you got it!" Go figure


WOOT!! Maybe you can post some pics of your red carpet look. Ghurka can be quite pricey. Great finds. 


serenaa.lu said:


> My recent finds cont'd!
> All from VV with an additional 30% off
> 
> 11. DVF 100% wool wrap dress
> 12. Robert Rodriguez 'faux wrap maxi dress'
> 13. AllSaints 'Sago' dress
> 14. Vintage Kurt Geiger handbag


Love all of your finds. And they all look gorgeous on. 


lazlo8 said:


> Yeah I never stop thrifting.  I got the flu, and I stopped but only cause of the puke! haha the sore throat no voice thing never woulda stopped me.
> 
> But.  Butt!  No one else will understand this except my homegirls and boys who  thrift.  We are currently a one car family, and Hubs was at work when I  opened an email that announced the $1 sale on all blue and orange tags  at one of the cleanest local thrifts I go to.  And we all know I am  queen of the $1 thrift so clearly I had to go!  It's 3.5 miles away.   Downhill.  I looked at the bus schedule and ended up singing "Nobody  Walks in LA!" and then decided it would be faster to walk than take the  bus.
> 
> I don't even know how to ... convey.  The excitement of  this sale.  Best sale I had been to in months! No one knew cause they  sent out the email late and apparently no one reads email? Leather coats  marked at thrift prices of $59.99 with the security tags on them were  $1!  They had pulled out all the dresses that were blue or orange  (anyone else notice some of these shenanigans being pulled!?" But they  had a few half price dresses.  I whipped thru most of the store.  Well.   Actually Once I had determined that I was going to be walking uphill  3.5 miles with the SIX leather coats I grabbed, (and I grabbed more than  6 ... it was just what I kept!) I figured I had met my weight limit!  I  had some foldable grocery bags I could load up ... but def. part of my  mind was all "Laz, you're insane. Seriously.  Seek help at the Local  Rachel Zoe Hoarding Clinic!"  And then it was an angel or devil saying, "Dude! $1!  This is vintage 60's!  $1!"
> 
> It  was an excellent workout. I also caught the entire scene when a man  walked outta the Rite Aid I stopped at for water as he shoplifted  bottles of booze as his prostitute-Y girl friend distracted everyone.
> 
> I  ended up with 6 leather coats.  Three are trench style, one is very  light for spring (dude i tried to leave it but it was all $1 ... so  light light like a feather ...) and two moto jackets ...   4 dresses.   Elie Tahari for Nordies, a handmade dress that is covered in flames like  someone custom made it to go to The Hunger Games in? A Zara that isn't  remarkable but I love the print.  Birds! Abstract birds! A Max Azria in  silk all silk looks like a silk trash bag.  I should write for them, I  am sure that would be a hit. Then I got a first ever ever ... find which  is a pair of jeans by 7FaM that is in a low rise wide leg Ginger that  fits perfectly and had been custom hemmed but someone who really knows  what they are doing.  I pretty much just pretend I know that skill.  And  then a sweet J. Crew favorite fit cord pants i had to take cause I get  cold.  And I made them straight legged.  It was such fun.  So much fun!



YAY Laz is back.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Had another bust at the thrifts all I found were some random books. All three for £3.50.
> 
> Legend of Retailing: house of Fraser  £1.50
> (I got this one as I used to work for House of Fraser they used to own Ravens favourite shop Harrods [emoji12]):
> 
> Hamlin history of movies £1.50
> 
> Marilyn Monroe unseen archive 50p
> (These two because of the images love everything old hollywood)
> 
> And not second hand,but got at the same time Country Life magazine Queen Elizabeth 90th birthday issue as you know I LOVE the Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340581



Jama, I love your book/magazine finds. Marilyn Monroe was so pretty!



lazlo8 said:


> Yeah I never stop thrifting.  I got the flu, and I stopped but only cause of the puke! haha the sore throat no voice thing never woulda stopped me.
> 
> But.  Butt!  No one else will understand this except my homegirls and boys who  thrift.  We are currently a one car family, and Hubs was at work when I  opened an email that announced the $1 sale on all blue and orange tags  at one of the cleanest local thrifts I go to.  And we all know I am  queen of the $1 thrift so clearly I had to go!  It's 3.5 miles away.   Downhill.  I looked at the bus schedule and ended up singing "Nobody  Walks in LA!" and then decided it would be faster to walk than take the  bus.
> 
> I don't even know how to ... convey.  The excitement of  this sale.  Best sale I had been to in months! No one knew cause they  sent out the email late and apparently no one reads email? Leather coats  marked at thrift prices of $59.99 with the security tags on them were  $1!  They had pulled out all the dresses that were blue or orange  (anyone else notice some of these shenanigans being pulled!?" But they  had a few half price dresses.  I whipped thru most of the store.  Well.   Actually Once I had determined that I was going to be walking uphill  3.5 miles with the SIX leather coats I grabbed, (and I grabbed more than  6 ... it was just what I kept!) I figured I had met my weight limit!  I  had some foldable grocery bags I could load up ... but def. part of my  mind was all "Laz, you're insane. Seriously.  Seek help at the Local  Rachel Zoe Hoarding Clinic!"  And then it was an angel or devil saying, "Dude! $1!  This is vintage 60's!  $1!"
> 
> It  was an excellent workout. I also caught the entire scene when a man  walked outta the Rite Aid I stopped at for water as he shoplifted  bottles of booze as his prostitute-Y girl friend distracted everyone.
> 
> I  ended up with 6 leather coats.  Three are trench style, one is very  light for spring (dude i tried to leave it but it was all $1 ... so  light light like a feather ...) and two moto jackets ...   4 dresses.   Elie Tahari for Nordies, a handmade dress that is covered in flames like  someone custom made it to go to The Hunger Games in? A Zara that isn't  remarkable but I love the print.  Birds! Abstract birds! A Max Azria in  silk all silk looks like a silk trash bag.  I should write for them, I  am sure that would be a hit. Then I got a first ever ever ... find which  is a pair of jeans by 7FaM that is in a low rise wide leg Ginger that  fits perfectly and had been custom hemmed but someone who really knows  what they are doing.  I pretty much just pretend I know that skill.  And  then a sweet J. Crew favorite fit cord pants i had to take cause I get  cold.  And I made them straight legged.  It was such fun.  So much fun!



Laz, you are serious! I am with Jama, I can't wait to see your jackets!


----------



## Raven3766

JOODLZ said:


> So I made it through my recent adventure to the Tribeca Film Festival in NYC! Had a blast watching my late husband's son premiere his first feature film as a directorred carpet and all!
> And managed to spend a day thrifting3 Goodwill stores, 1 Salvation Army and 1 Housing Worksfound clothing to be more expensive than here in Florida, so I focused on bags & shoes. Found a few goodies:
> Steve Madden suede boots $9.99
> Frye Sandals $14.99
> Juicy Couture bag $14.99
> and an AMAZING Ghurka bag $9.99 missing the shoulder strap, but works well as a wristlet!
> Then came home and found these:
> Vintage Dooney Satchel $14.99
> and vintage MK shoulder bag $7.50. I was carrying this bag while shopping over the weekend and ran into a fellow thrifted who said, "So you like MY bag, huh? It was in my closet for 5 years or so, so I donated itglad  you got it!" Go figure


The white glass patio table is back! Hey Laz, and love the finds! I own a few Ghurka's, the leather is fabulous.


----------



## magdalinka

Pretty happy I got to rescue these poor souls today. Chanel vintage clip on earrings $2. They used to consist of 2 parts with the second part dangling off the top piece but someone felt necessary to saw off the bottom half of these beauties. I found a pic of what they were supposed to look like.


----------



## superwoolu

serenaa.lu said:


> My recent finds cont'd!
> 
> All from VV with an additional 30% off
> 
> 
> 
> 11. DVF 100% wool wrap dress
> 
> 12. Robert Rodriguez 'faux wrap maxi dress'
> 
> 13. AllSaints 'Sago' dress
> 
> 14. Vintage Kurt Geiger handbag




Where do you find all these great items?? Save some for the rest of us! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lazlo8

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, I love your book/magazine finds. Marilyn Monroe was so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Laz, you are serious! I am with Jama, I can't wait to see your jackets!


Seriously into $1 thrift.  I have so much now that it's the only way I can justify thrifting!  I love it so much!  My Godmother told me recently that I am officially better than my Mom at thrifting, which is incredibly high praise!  (She taught me, but I'm cheaper and I have better faster hands and much brand name info ..)

I love the Hermes Bookends!  They made me gasp!  Also the beautiful little antique vintage-y ring that Lisa loved more than anything on the thread ever!  Loved! 

People who are not active thrifters will never understand our madness! Last week a crazy Chinese man tried to steal outta my cart!  This is the same man who has tried it five other times!


----------



## chowlover2

serenaa.lu said:


> Recent finds
> 
> All from VV with an additional 30% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Pink Tartan knit, similar comps retail for $295 USD
> 
> 2. Vintage Ferragamos
> 
> 3. Theory 'Testra' wool pants
> 
> 4. Paige 'Mila' shirtdress
> 
> 5. DVF 'Tamas' tank
> 
> 6. Pedro Garcia pumps
> 
> 7. Danier 100% suede leather dress
> 
> 8. Robert Rodriguez 100% silk tank
> 
> 9. Lilly Pulitzer tank
> 
> 10. Marc by Marc Jacobs raglan




You scored big!


----------



## lazlo8

jamamcg said:


> Yay Laz you are back again. I can't wait to see these coats.



Jama! I tried to wear an Hermes tie last week and thought of you and how you got me addicted to thrifting ties!  Hubs will not wear his fantastic collection ... yet!  I once had a cufflink collection for 10 years before he decided cufflinks were cool.  And they are cool!  They are!!

I love your books!  Aww the Queen!  I love the Queen more now cause you love her so.  It's very dear.  I have been watching this series on Netflix called the Secret Lives of British Castles!  Holy Moly blood and guts all over the place man!  Scary. Seems like they know things like Time Passes and unless you Have the Cash to keep it going, time will grind your castle into nothingness!  

I also saw your incredible dress from the 50's, highly support you copying the pattern.  I bought a crazy 80's dress because I wanted to copy the [pattern.  It has the most horrible 80's fabric ... but if anyone can wear it it is me!  I also bought a pattern today for 25 cents that is a polka skirt pattern with zigzag detail!  I have looked for that for years since Pee Wee's Big Adventure when Dottie is wearing a black and white dress in a zig zag skirt ....


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> Seriously into $1 thrift.  I have so much now that it's the only way I can justify thrifting!  I love it so much!  My Godmother told me recently that I am officially better than my Mom at thrifting, which is incredibly high praise!  (She taught me, but I'm cheaper and I have better faster hands and much brand name info ..)
> 
> I love the Hermes Bookends!  They made me gasp!  Also the beautiful little antique vintage-y ring that Lisa loved more than anything on the thread ever!  Loved!
> 
> People who are not active thrifters will never understand our madness! Last week a crazy Chinese man tried to steal outta my cart!  This is the same man who has tried it five other times!




You have been missed!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I post a chicken pic in your honor! How are the Siamese?


----------



## lazlo8

One of the things I remember the most about when I started posting here and reading here is that I was reading books about vintage dealers and what they look for.  One said her hands were trained to feel quality fabric before her eyes could see it or read a brand label.  Happy to sat that 6 years later that is 100% correct.  
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll223/Lazlo_8/DSC01484.jpg

SO sweet and all handmade, I have to alter the bodice to make it fit.  But I love the pattern!  And no one will have anything like this.  I can wear it to a BBQ!

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll223/Lazlo_8/DSC01475.jpg

Elie Tahari ...  fabulous in real life!  So so smooth!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Laz is back!   Laz is back!

We missed our Queen of the Dollar Thrifts!


----------



## lazlo8

chowlover2 said:


> You have been missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post a chicken pic in your honor! How are the Siamese?



Oh my gosh I missed you all so much too! So much! Is your back doing ok?  How are my friends the Chows and their relationship to butter?  I need chickens!  ha!  I still need them!  I haven't fixed the chicken coop ...  it has to be O possum, raccoon and mountain lion proof.  I am only one human after all!  

The babies are great, still very shy of anyone but Hubs and myself. I'm feeding them all homecooked now which has increased my crazy cat lady shares extensively!  But they are very healthy!  We lost Blue my oldest Korat a few weeks back.  He had cancer and went very fast.  He was 12, and had the best life of any creature ever to be on the big flat earth!  I miss him but I was grateful he didn't suffer long. They should be immortal.  I want another Korat badly but I think Hubs is determined to stuff the house with more Meezers!  God help us all!


Gonzo looks upon the kitten anticks


----------



## lazlo8

http://s289.photobucket.com/user/Lazlo_8/media/DSC01270.jpg.html

oh hells bells which link outta photobucket do I use to get a picture showing again?


----------



## lazlo8

Vintage Leather said:


> Laz is back!   Laz is back!
> 
> We missed our Queen of the Dollar Thrifts!



You are so nice 

I'm seriously so cheap I am sure I must be the cheapest thrifter ever to thrift ...  it's laughable.  A few weeks back I passed on a dress cause this one place has 5 for $1 now and then ... and the dress was $1 ... so I liked it ...  but not for $1 ... at 20 cents though?  Was highly enjoyable!


----------



## Vintage Leather

lazlo8 said:


> You are so nice
> 
> I'm seriously so cheap I am sure I must be the cheapest thrifter ever to thrift ...  it's laughable.  A few weeks back I passed on a dress cause this one place has 5 for $1 now and then ... and the dress was $1 ... so I liked it ...  but not for $1 ... at 20 cents though?  Was highly enjoyable!



I know the pain!

One of my favorite thrifts was having $1 a bag days to clear out all their winter items, and I really cleaned up.   
Then, the next week... everything was $2 to $4 an ITEM!  
My mother pointed out that this is Clean and Nice Thrift, and these are items that retail for $98 per item, and I really shouldn't complain ... 

but... I kept thinking, Laz would understand my pain...

You've been missed.


----------



## lazlo8

Vintage Leather said:


> I know the pain!
> 
> One of my favorite thrifts was having $1 a bag days to clear out all their winter items, and I really cleaned up.
> Then, the next week... everything was $2 to $4 an ITEM!
> My mother pointed out that this is Clean and Nice Thrift, and these are items that retail for $98 per item, and I really shouldn't complain ...
> 
> but... I kept thinking, Laz would understand my pain...
> 
> You've been missed.



Oh God I know the happiness! $1 bag sale!! OMG that trumps the 5 for $1 occassional thrill!  That is fabulous!  I love that, and I love Winter clothes so much.  I bought this garment rack that is so strong I can do pullups on it and I feel like it's become a coat rack cause I love coats so much!  I managed to get another raimie 80's long sweater that is meant to be paired with leggings.  It has shoulder pads.  I love that raimie sweater thing they used to do.  I even have one with cats on it.  CCL-stylin!  

I love it that your Mom pointed out it was Clean and Nice thrift hahah and the retail!  haha Yes eee, I love it when my entire outfit costs less than $5, shoes and bag included.  There's something so so satisfying about that! Hate the game you know, not the playah in the cat sweater that is from the wrong era!  My Mom woukd do and has done this same thing to me!


----------



## chowlover2

lazlo8 said:


> http://s289.photobucket.com/user/Lazlo_8/media/DSC01270.jpg.html
> 
> oh hells bells which link outta photobucket do I use to get a picture showing again?




He is so handsome!

Back is great! So glad that year is over.

Does your hubby talk to the Measers? My Grandmothers were very talkative.

I now have a family of 6 foxes. The Chows are not thrilled with them, but I am crazy about them!


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Leather said:


> Laz is back!   Laz is back!
> 
> We missed our Queen of the Dollar Thrifts!




Where have you been? 

How is the Prince?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I have a quick question before I post pics... Yesterday was 'kings day' in Holland and the streets/parks transform into a big street market... 
The weather was TERRIBLE cold and wet... But I did find a small LV wallet for 1... I'm not sure it's authentic or not, but for 1 it was worth the risk!!! 
I like the quality, the canvas is the same as my pochette...
Nice stitching ect...

Where can I get it authenticated?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^^ after doing some research online it's a definite fake! O well! I'll give it to my 6 year old god daughter for in her play box! I'll fill it with some Chinese new-year money and some old store cards... She'll love it!! 

I'd rather see her smile then chuck it in the trash, which is my only other option!


----------



## JOODLZ

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah I never stop thrifting.  I got the flu, and I stopped but only cause of the puke! haha the sore throat no voice thing never woulda stopped me.
> 
> But.  Butt!  No one else will understand this except my homegirls and boys who  thrift.  We are currently a one car family, and Hubs was at work when I  opened an email that announced the $1 sale on all blue and orange tags  at one of the cleanest local thrifts I go to.  And we all know I am  queen of the $1 thrift so clearly I had to go!  It's 3.5 miles away.   Downhill.  I looked at the bus schedule and ended up singing "Nobody  Walks in LA!" and then decided it would be faster to walk than take the  bus.
> 
> I don't even know how to ... convey.  The excitement of  this sale.  Best sale I had been to in months! No one knew cause they  sent out the email late and apparently no one reads email? Leather coats  marked at thrift prices of $59.99 with the security tags on them were  $1!  They had pulled out all the dresses that were blue or orange  (anyone else notice some of these shenanigans being pulled!?" But they  had a few half price dresses.  I whipped thru most of the store.  Well.   Actually Once I had determined that I was going to be walking uphill  3.5 miles with the SIX leather coats I grabbed, (and I grabbed more than  6 ... it was just what I kept!) I figured I had met my weight limit!  I  had some foldable grocery bags I could load up ... but def. part of my  mind was all "Laz, you're insane. Seriously.  Seek help at the Local  Rachel Zoe Hoarding Clinic!"  And then it was an angel or devil saying, "Dude! $1!  This is vintage 60's!  $1!"
> 
> It  was an excellent workout. I also caught the entire scene when a man  walked outta the Rite Aid I stopped at for water as he shoplifted  bottles of booze as his prostitute-Y girl friend distracted everyone.
> 
> I  ended up with 6 leather coats.  Three are trench style, one is very  light for spring (dude i tried to leave it but it was all $1 ... so  light light like a feather ...) and two moto jackets ...   4 dresses.   Elie Tahari for Nordies, a handmade dress that is covered in flames like  someone custom made it to go to The Hunger Games in? A Zara that isn't  remarkable but I love the print.  Birds! Abstract birds! A Max Azria in  silk all silk looks like a silk trash bag.  I should write for them, I  am sure that would be a hit. Then I got a first ever ever ... find which  is a pair of jeans by 7FaM that is in a low rise wide leg Ginger that  fits perfectly and had been custom hemmed but someone who really knows  what they are doing.  I pretty much just pretend I know that skill.  And  then a sweet J. Crew favorite fit cord pants i had to take cause I get  cold.  And I made them straight legged.  It was such fun.  So much fun!



YAYYIPPEEYAHOOWELCOME BACK LAZwe've missed your thrifting adventures and oh-so-funny narratives


----------



## Andrea777

I'm a big estate sale person and I've found helmet Lang, DVF and Kate spade dresses for $20 and since they didn't ft sold on eBay for extra money for purses


----------



## Tuuli35

lazlo8 said:


> Yeah I never stop thrifting.  I got the flu, and I stopped but only cause of the puke! haha the sore throat no voice thing never woulda stopped me.
> 
> But.  Butt!  No one else will understand this except my homegirls and boys who  thrift.  We are currently a one car family, and Hubs was at work when I  opened an email that announced the $1 sale on all blue and orange tags  at one of the cleanest local thrifts I go to.  And we all know I am  queen of the $1 thrift so clearly I had to go!  It's 3.5 miles away.   Downhill.  I looked at the bus schedule and ended up singing "Nobody  Walks in LA!" and then decided it would be faster to walk than take the  bus.
> 
> I don't even know how to ... convey.  The excitement of  this sale.  Best sale I had been to in months! No one knew cause they  sent out the email late and apparently no one reads email? Leather coats  marked at thrift prices of $59.99 with the security tags on them were  $1!  They had pulled out all the dresses that were blue or orange  (anyone else notice some of these shenanigans being pulled!?" But they  had a few half price dresses.  I whipped thru most of the store.  Well.   Actually Once I had determined that I was going to be walking uphill  3.5 miles with the SIX leather coats I grabbed, (and I grabbed more than  6 ... it was just what I kept!) I figured I had met my weight limit!  I  had some foldable grocery bags I could load up ... but def. part of my  mind was all "Laz, you're insane. Seriously.  Seek help at the Local  Rachel Zoe Hoarding Clinic!"  And then it was an angel or devil saying, "Dude! $1!  This is vintage 60's!  $1!"
> 
> It  was an excellent workout. I also caught the entire scene when a man  walked outta the Rite Aid I stopped at for water as he shoplifted  bottles of booze as his prostitute-Y girl friend distracted everyone.
> 
> I  ended up with 6 leather coats.  Three are trench style, one is very  light for spring (dude i tried to leave it but it was all $1 ... so  light light like a feather ...) and two moto jackets ...   4 dresses.   Elie Tahari for Nordies, a handmade dress that is covered in flames like  someone custom made it to go to The Hunger Games in? A Zara that isn't  remarkable but I love the print.  Birds! Abstract birds! A Max Azria in  silk all silk looks like a silk trash bag.  I should write for them, I  am sure that would be a hit. Then I got a first ever ever ... find which  is a pair of jeans by 7FaM that is in a low rise wide leg Ginger that  fits perfectly and had been custom hemmed but someone who really knows  what they are doing.  I pretty much just pretend I know that skill.  And  then a sweet J. Crew favorite fit cord pants i had to take cause I get  cold.  And I made them straight legged.  It was such fun.  So much fun!




I am so glad to hear from you!

I am silent reader hear these days.


----------



## Andrea777

Wow I need to start going to goodwill salvation  army and red white and blue again was only doing estate sales in high end neighborhoods but I'm missing big clothing gem in thift. There a Greene street consignment by me but they know what things are worth


----------



## JOODLZ

magdalinka said:


> WOOT!! Maybe you can post some pics of your red carpet look. Ghurka can be quite pricey. Great finds.





Raven3766 said:


> The white glass patio table is back! Hey Laz, and love the finds! I own a few Ghurka's, the leather is fabulous.



Thanks to you both! I knew it was going to be COLD in NYC, so I added a purple, long-sleeved T under my Vera Wang top ($1 at a local yard sale). Wore it with a black suede skirt ($4.99 at SA) and black Vince Camuto boots ($6.99 GW). Unfortunately it was all covered up by my grey leather coat (SA probably $4.99). BUT my Chanel ($499 at GW) made it all goodand warm! Here's me with my grandson


----------



## jamamcg

lazlo8 said:


> Jama! I tried to wear an Hermes tie last week and thought of you and how you got me addicted to thrifting ties!  Hubs will not wear his fantastic collection ... yet!  I once had a cufflink collection for 10 years before he decided cufflinks were cool.  And they are cool!  They are!!
> 
> I love your books!  Aww the Queen!  I love the Queen more now cause you love her so.  It's very dear.  I have been watching this series on Netflix called the Secret Lives of British Castles!  Holy Moly blood and guts all over the place man!  Scary. Seems like they know things like Time Passes and unless you Have the Cash to keep it going, time will grind your castle into nothingness!
> 
> I also saw your incredible dress from the 50's, highly support you copying the pattern.  I bought a crazy 80's dress because I wanted to copy the [pattern.  It has the most horrible 80's fabric ... but if anyone can wear it it is me!  I also bought a pattern today for 25 cents that is a polka skirt pattern with zigzag detail!  I have looked for that for years since Pee Wee's Big Adventure when Dottie is wearing a black and white dress in a zig zag skirt ....




Hahahaha I know what you mean. British history is soaked in blood. I went to Holyrood Palace a few days after the Queens 90th for a fashion exhibition and went on a tour and there was a room where one of Mary Queen of Scots friends was stabbed to death.  I've seen a few of those programmes on Netflix too. I just love the history and opulence.   Also I made a patchwork quilt and was thinking of you as I made it as I remember you liked to rescue top quilts and finish them.


----------



## thriftyandlux

superwoolu said:


> Where do you find all these great items?? Save some for the rest of us! [emoji23][emoji23]


Lol funny you say that, as much as I buy, I always leave so much behind! If you want you can see photos on my blog, I always take pictures of what I spot and leave behind


----------



## Tomsmom

Yayyyy Laz is back !!!


----------



## Tomsmom

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks to you both! I knew it was going to be COLD in NYC, so I added a purple, long-sleeved T under my Vera Wang top ($1 at a local yard sale). Wore it with a black suede skirt ($4.99 at SA) and black Vince Camuto boots ($6.99 GW). Unfortunately it was all covered up by my grey leather coat (SA probably $4.99). BUT my Chanel ($499 at GW) made it all goodand warm! Here's me with my grandson



You look absolutely gorgeous!! I love what you put together!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Pretty happy I got to rescue these poor souls today. Chanel vintage clip on earrings $2. They used to consist of 2 parts with the second part dangling off the top piece but someone felt necessary to saw off the bottom half of these beauties. I found a pic of what they were supposed to look like.
> View attachment 3340627
> View attachment 3340629
> View attachment 3340631



Oh my gosh what's with people?


----------



## lotus_elise

Raven3766 said:


> The white glass patio table is back! Hey Laz, and love the finds! I own a few Ghurka's, the leather is fabulous.





I too get a frisson of delight when I see the white glass patio table!! That sunroom is internet famous in the thrifting community!


----------



## JOODLZ

Tomsmom said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous!! I love what you put together!



Thank you so muchat least at Justin Timberlake's after party, I got to take off my coat


----------



## Michelle1x

JOODLZ said:


> So I made it through my recent adventure to the Tribeca Film Festival in NYC! Had a blast watching my late husband's son premiere his first feature film as a director&#8230;red carpet and all!
> And managed to spend a day thrifting&#8230;3 Goodwill stores, 1 Salvation Army and 1 Housing Works&#8230;found clothing to be more expensive than here in Florida, so I focused on bags & shoes. Found a few goodies:
> Steve Madden suede boots $9.99
> Frye Sandals $14.99
> Juicy Couture bag $14.99
> and an AMAZING Ghurka bag $9.99 missing the shoulder strap, but works well as a wristlet!
> Then came home and found these:
> Vintage Dooney Satchel $14.99
> and vintage MK shoulder bag $7.50. I was carrying this bag while shopping over the weekend and ran into a fellow thrifted who said, "So you like MY bag, huh? It was in my closet for 5 years or so, so I donated it&#8230;glad  you got it!" Go figure



My daughters are in hollywood too.  About half of the things I buy are for them to use/wear in Hollywood (new stuff, not the used).

They can get seen if they wear the right clothing item or bag to an after party.  I spend forever hunting this stuff down up here in SF.   For a while it was Balenciaga Bleu Maldives color, which sells out to all the starlets in southern cal, but maybe I can find it up here in SF.

I've never been to the red carpet or a premier though!


----------



## Cc1213

Great finds everyone. I can't wait to get some free time to post some recent finds - I've found some real treasures in the past month! Glad to see the MJ purse drama has seemed to die off.


----------



## Vintage Leather

chowlover2 said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> How is the Prince?



The D'Knight is growing so quickly, I'm trying to figure out how it happened. 
He's doing well in school (eager for it to be over!) and is almost ready to test for a red belt in tae kwon do. 

 Unfortunately, he's been plagued with a string of concussions (a bully in his previous school head butted him, and every since, the slightest injury results in a new one).   I've been feeding him so much salmon, he is beginning to joke that he's turning into a grizzly, and making him do different mental exercises but... it's been a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## JOODLZ

Michelle1x said:


> My daughters are in hollywood too.  About half of the things I buy are for them to use/wear in Hollywood (new stuff, not the used).
> 
> They can get seen if they wear the right clothing item or bag to an after party.  I spend forever hunting this stuff down up here in SF.   For a while it was Balenciaga Bleu Maldives color, which sells out to all the starlets in southern cal, but maybe I can find it up here in SF.
> 
> I've never been to the red carpet or a premier though!



Going to Tribeca from my sleepy little beach town on Florida's Gulf coast, the fashions were awesomelots of teeny mini skirts, sky-high stilettos and more Chanel bags than I've ever seen in one place! It was great funif you get a chance to go, do it


----------



## annemerrick

Wow!!!  I haven't been on this thread in years!!  So happy to see it is still going strong and you ladies are finding lots of secondhand treasures to talk about!  xoxo


----------



## jamamcg

annemerrick said:


> Wow!!!  I haven't been on this thread in years!!  So happy to see it is still going strong and you ladies are finding lots of secondhand treasures to talk about!  xoxo




There must be something in the water. Anne is back too. [emoji322]. You have been missed.


----------



## LisaK026

annemerrick said:


> Wow!!!  I haven't been on this thread in years!!  So happy to see it is still going strong and you ladies are finding lots of secondhand treasures to talk about!  xoxo





jamamcg said:


> There must be something in the water. Anne is back too. [emoji322]. You have been missed.



Yeah, it's been a long time.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> You have been missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post a chicken pic in your honor! How are the Siamese?


----------



## LisaK026

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks to you both! I knew it was going to be COLD in NYC, so I added a purple, long-sleeved T under my Vera Wang top ($1 at a local yard sale). Wore it with a black suede skirt ($4.99 at SA) and black Vince Camuto boots ($6.99 GW). Unfortunately it was all covered up by my grey leather coat (SA probably $4.99). BUT my Chanel ($499 at GW) made it all goodand warm! Here's me with my grandson


First thing I spotted was the Chanel


----------



## LisaK026

lazlo8 said:


> !





WOW!!! Laz & Anne. Welcome back ladies, we missed you! Laz must have pages of things to share. Who is in your cat family now?


----------



## Raven3766

annemerrick said:


> Wow!!!  I haven't been on this thread in years!!  So happy to see it is still going strong and you ladies are finding lots of secondhand treasures to talk about!  xoxo


Anne!!!!Helloooo Anne, good to see you back!


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Leather said:


> The D'Knight is growing so quickly, I'm trying to figure out how it happened.
> 
> He's doing well in school (eager for it to be over!) and is almost ready to test for a red belt in tae kwon do.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, he's been plagued with a string of concussions (a bully in his previous school head butted him, and every since, the slightest injury results in a new one).   I've been feeding him so much salmon, he is beginning to joke that he's turning into a grizzly, and making him do different mental exercises but... it's been a bit of a nightmare.




At least the tae kwon do should build his confidence bully wise. I hope the concussions stop, that is just awful.


----------



## JOODLZ

annemerrick said:


> Wow!!!  I haven't been on this thread in years!!  So happy to see it is still going strong and you ladies are finding lots of secondhand treasures to talk about!  xoxo



So great to have you pop inhope life is good for you!!! 



LisaK026 said:


> First thing I spotted was the Chanel



HaHashe doesn't get to go out often, but this was the right event to be carrying a Chanel bag


----------



## nerimanna

serenaa.lu said:


> My recent finds cont'd!
> All from VV with an additional 30% off
> 
> 11. DVF 100% wool wrap dress
> 12. Robert Rodriguez 'faux wrap maxi dress'
> 13. AllSaints 'Sago' dress
> 14. Vintage Kurt Geiger handbag



great finds! i especially love the robert rodriguez dress


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Pretty happy I got to rescue these poor souls today. Chanel vintage clip on earrings $2. They used to consist of 2 parts with the second part dangling off the top piece but someone felt necessary to saw off the bottom half of these beauties. I found a pic of what they were supposed to look like.
> View attachment 3340627
> View attachment 3340629
> View attachment 3340631



2$?? that's amazing!


----------



## nerimanna

online find for $53. it's not genuine ostrich (i initially thought it was!) but ostrich print on genuine leather. the brand is sandra j (middle-east, made in lebanon) and the bag retails for us$1,075. the pic is from their facebook page since the bag is still on its way to me.

i like how with thrift, you get pieces from brands/designers from all over the world


----------



## Sophie-Rose

nerimanna said:


> online find for $53. it's not genuine ostrich (i initially thought it was!) but ostrich print on genuine leather. the brand is sandra j (middle-east, made in lebanon) and the bag retails for us$1,075. the pic is from their facebook page since the bag is still on its way to me.
> 
> i like how with thrift, you get pieces from brands/designers from all over the world




Awesome piece!!


----------



## jamamcg

I went to a vintage Kilo sale today. And speaking of items from all over the world most of the stuff was from either europe or the USA I had to laugh as some of the items still had thrift labels from the U.S. I saw some items priced at 99 cents and I even saw a tshirt for 25 cents.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3343495
> View attachment 3343498


$20 for a Bottega bag at the flea. It's  a yellow hobo. Same flea I got the le creuset but different vendor. I think the vendors sources there are gwo ( I have seen about six different families at two different flea markets from the gwo), estate sales and storage auction sales. The vendor gave me the price of $20 because 'it is Italian leather.' lol. 

This week I got a misook 3x duster at gwo for $2.50 for resale. For myself I got a standard James perse dress for 30 cents and a Michael kors trench for $2. I got a creuset stock pot for $7 at the village.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3343495
> View attachment 3343498


Wow! Nice....great find!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Wow! Nice....great find!



Thank you, Raven. I can only imagine what else I could have found if I started shopping at fleas sooner. I normally only go to the flea market for the Amish food.


----------



## nerimanna

Sophie-Rose said:


> Awesome piece!!


thank you! i will post an actual pic when i get it. it's not really that bright of a neon green


----------



## Cc1213

I still need to post my finds from the past month, but for now, here's a few finds from today 

Phillip Lim leather jacket $4. This is butter soft, and extremely beautiful. It has some stains, so I'll either have them cleaned or dye the jacket. I love the color, so I hope the stains come out!



St John top - $14



YSL tie for the hubby - $2


----------



## Cc1213

2goodeyestoo said:


> $20 for a Bottega bag at the flea. It's  a yellow hobo. Same flea I got the le creuset but different vendor. I think the vendors sources there are gwo ( I have seen about six different families at two different flea markets from the gwo), estate sales and storage auction sales. The vendor gave me the price of $20 because 'it is Italian leather.' lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This week I got a misook 3x duster at gwo for $2.50 for resale. For myself I got a standard James perse dress for 30 cents and a Michael kors trench for $2. I got a creuset stock pot for $7 at the village.




Absolutely drooling over this


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Cc1213 said:


> Absolutely drooling over this



Awww. How sweet of you. You always find nice things, too.


----------



## LuxeDeb

serenaa.lu said:


> Recent finds
> 
> All from VV with an additional 30% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Pink Tartan knit, similar comps retail for $295 USD
> 
> 2. Vintage Ferragamos
> 
> 3. Theory 'Testra' wool pants
> 
> 4. Paige 'Mila' shirtdress
> 
> 5. DVF 'Tamas' tank
> 
> 6. Pedro Garcia pumps
> 
> 7. Danier 100% suede leather dress
> 
> 8. Robert Rodriguez 100% silk tank
> 
> 9. Lilly Pulitzer tank
> 
> 10. Marc by Marc Jacobs raglan




Great haul! Fab spring and summer pieces!



serenaa.lu said:


> My recent finds cont'd!
> 
> All from VV with an additional 30% off
> 
> 
> 
> 11. DVF 100% wool wrap dress
> 
> 12. Robert Rodriguez 'faux wrap maxi dress'
> 
> 13. AllSaints 'Sago' dress
> 
> 14. Vintage Kurt Geiger handbag




I adore the Robert Rodriguez and All Saints dresses! Fabulous!



magdalinka said:


> Pretty happy I got to rescue these poor souls today. Chanel vintage clip on earrings $2. They used to consist of 2 parts with the second part dangling off the top piece but someone felt necessary to saw off the bottom half of these beauties. I found a pic of what they were supposed to look like.
> View attachment 3340627
> View attachment 3340629
> View attachment 3340631




Ohhh the horror! A Chanel score is still a score though. Lol. Glad you rescued them.



lazlo8 said:


> One of the things I remember the most about when I started posting here and reading here is that I was reading books about vintage dealers and what they look for.  One said her hands were trained to feel quality fabric before her eyes could see it or read a brand label.  Happy to sat that 6 years later that is 100% correct.
> 
> SO sweet and all handmade, I have to alter the bodice to make it fit.  But I love the pattern!  And no one will have anything like this.  I can wear it to a BBQ!
> 
> Elie Tahari ...  fabulous in real life!  So so smooth!




Cute dresses! Love the flames!



JOODLZ said:


> Thanks to you both! I knew it was going to be COLD in NYC, so I added a purple, long-sleeved T under my Vera Wang top ($1 at a local yard sale). Wore it with a black suede skirt ($4.99 at SA) and black Vince Camuto boots ($6.99 GW). Unfortunately it was all covered up by my grey leather coat (SA probably $4.99). BUT my Chanel ($499 at GW) made it all goodand warm! Here's me with my grandson





Looking good! The Chanel was perfect and the top looks great layered!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> online find for $53. it's not genuine ostrich (i initially thought it was!) but ostrich print on genuine leather. the brand is sandra j (middle-east, made in lebanon) and the bag retails for us$1,075. the pic is from their facebook page since the bag is still on its way to me.
> 
> i like how with thrift, you get pieces from brands/designers from all over the world




Very pretty! I love thrift for the same reason...getting stuff from all over the world!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3343495
> View attachment 3343498







2goodeyestoo said:


> $20 for a Bottega bag at the flea. It's  a yellow hobo. Same flea I got the le creuset but different vendor. I think the vendors sources there are gwo ( I have seen about six different families at two different flea markets from the gwo), estate sales and storage auction sales. The vendor gave me the price of $20 because 'it is Italian leather.' lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This week I got a misook 3x duster at gwo for $2.50 for resale. For myself I got a standard James perse dress for 30 cents and a Michael kors trench for $2. I got a creuset stock pot for $7 at the village.




Nice scores! Because it's made in Italy....hysterical!



Cc1213 said:


> I still need to post my finds from the past month, but for now, here's a few finds from today
> 
> Phillip Lim leather jacket $4. This is butter soft, and extremely beautiful. It has some stains, so I'll either have them cleaned or dye the jacket. I love the color, so I hope the stains come out!
> View attachment 3343884
> 
> 
> St John top - $14
> View attachment 3343885
> 
> 
> YSL tie for the hubby - $2
> View attachment 3343886




Very nice! The Phillip Lim jacket looks so yummy! Hope you can get the stains out[emoji6]


----------



## LuxeDeb

I tend to share my Chanel and designer scores, but I get others pretty things too!

Neiman Marcus Christmas wreath NWT $800!!!!! I got 2 for $10 each







Barbie Senior Prom by Enesco musical figurine $3
Pam Hiran bib necklace $8
Limoges kiosk box NWT $195, $20


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> I tend to share my Chanel and designer scores, but I get others pretty things too!
> 
> Neiman Marcus Christmas wreath NWT $800!!!!! I got 2 for $10 each
> 
> View attachment 3344466
> 
> View attachment 3344470
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie Enesco musical figurine $3
> Pam Hiran bib necklace $8
> Limoges kiosk box NWT $195, $20
> 
> View attachment 3344472




$800 [emoji33]. You definitely got a bargain. Congrats.


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I tend to share my Chanel and designer scores, but I get others pretty things too!
> 
> Neiman Marcus Christmas wreath NWT $800!!!!! I got 2 for $10 each
> 
> View attachment 3344466
> 
> View attachment 3344470
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie Senior Prom by Enesco musical figurine $3
> Pam Hiran bib necklace $8
> Limoges kiosk box NWT $195, $20
> 
> View attachment 3344472



Love that wreath!!  Omg 800.00!  That's crazy


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> I tend to share my Chanel and designer scores, but I get others pretty things too!
> 
> Neiman Marcus Christmas wreath NWT $800!!!!! I got 2 for $10 each
> 
> View attachment 3344466
> 
> View attachment 3344470
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie Senior Prom by Enesco musical figurine $3
> Pam Hiran bib necklace $8
> Limoges kiosk box NWT $195, $20
> 
> View attachment 3344472



Love all things from Neimans!!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I tend to share my Chanel and designer scores, but I get others pretty things too!
> 
> Neiman Marcus Christmas wreath NWT $800!!!!! I got 2 for $10 each
> 
> View attachment 3344466
> 
> View attachment 3344470
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie Senior Prom by Enesco musical figurine $3
> Pam Hiran bib necklace $8
> Limoges kiosk box NWT $195, $20
> 
> View attachment 3344472


Love the wreath, but the bib necklace...I want it now!


----------



## Raven3766

I want to share...I found a 1928 handpainted bowl by Gertrude Anderson Armantrout for $3. I haven't found any for sale, so I don't know the value. I have found her works in a Kansas museum. 

http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160501_094822_zpsgn0vfz7f.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160501_181559_zps3wdhqoac.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Raven3766

Jama, what do you think? Found this for $1 and wouldn't pass it up. It's a Samsonite Alexander McQueen black label small toiletry bag.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160501_203102_zpsowwdlfkq.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share...I found a 1928 handpainted bowl by Gertrude Anderson Armantrout for $3. I haven't found any for sale, so I don't know the value. I have found her works in a Kansas museum.
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160501_094822_zpsgn0vfz7f.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160501_181559_zps3wdhqoac.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



That's beautiful!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, what do you think? Found this for $1 and wouldn't pass it up. It's a Samsonite Alexander McQueen black label small toiletry bag.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160501_203102_zpsowwdlfkq.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Lucky you. I have a few Mcqueen samsonite pieces


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Lucky you. I have a few Mcqueen samsonite pieces


So, it's a good find!Great, I didn't know. I would love to find a AQ vintage handbag one day.


----------



## JOODLZ

2goodeyestoo said:


> $20 for a Bottega bag at the flea. It's  a yellow hobo. Same flea I got the le creuset but different vendor. I think the vendors sources there are gwo ( I have seen about six different families at two different flea markets from the gwo), estate sales and storage auction sales. The vendor gave me the price of $20 because 'it is Italian leather.' lol.
> 
> This week I got a misook 3x duster at gwo for $2.50 for resale. For myself I got a standard James perse dress for 30 cents and a Michael kors trench for $2. I got a creuset stock pot for $7 at the village.



Gorgeous Bottega! 



LuxeDeb said:


> Looking good! The Chanel was perfect and the top looks great layered!



Thanks so much


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ugh noticed this too late  Maybe next time...



JOODLZ said:


> If you're still therethere's a Salvation Army on 192 at 441 in Kissimmee. Huge store. I go there every year around Christmas when I visit my sister-in-law. Good luck!



So fun! Things are so much more expensive in the City  Drives me nuts when people find things for $1 b/c that neve happens around here...



JOODLZ said:


> So I made it through my recent adventure to the Tribeca Film Festival in NYC! Had a blast watching my late husband's son premiere his first feature film as a directorred carpet and all!
> And managed to spend a day thrifting3 Goodwill stores, 1 Salvation Army and 1 Housing Worksfound clothing to be more expensive than here in Florida, so I focused on bags & shoes. Found a few goodies:
> Steve Madden suede boots $9.99
> Frye Sandals $14.99
> Juicy Couture bag $14.99
> and an AMAZING Ghurka bag $9.99 missing the shoulder strap, but works well as a wristlet!
> Then came home and found these:
> Vintage Dooney Satchel $14.99
> and vintage MK shoulder bag $7.50. I was carrying this bag while shopping over the weekend and ran into a fellow thrifted who said, "So you like MY bag, huh? It was in my closet for 5 years or so, so I donated itglad  you got it!" Go figure



You always do so well - great finds!



serenaa.lu said:


> My recent finds cont'd!
> All from VV with an additional 30% off
> 
> 11. DVF 100% wool wrap dress
> 12. Robert Rodriguez 'faux wrap maxi dress'
> 13. AllSaints 'Sago' dress
> 14. Vintage Kurt Geiger handbag



AMAZING! Can't wait to see your haul!



lazlo8 said:


> Yeah I never stop thrifting.  I got the flu, and I stopped but only cause of the puke! haha the sore throat no voice thing never woulda stopped me.
> 
> But.  Butt!  No one else will understand this except my homegirls and boys who  thrift.  We are currently a one car family, and Hubs was at work when I  opened an email that announced the $1 sale on all blue and orange tags  at one of the cleanest local thrifts I go to.  And we all know I am  queen of the $1 thrift so clearly I had to go!  It's 3.5 miles away.   Downhill.  I looked at the bus schedule and ended up singing "Nobody  Walks in LA!" and then decided it would be faster to walk than take the  bus.
> 
> I don't even know how to ... convey.  The excitement of  this sale.  Best sale I had been to in months! No one knew cause they  sent out the email late and apparently no one reads email? Leather coats  marked at thrift prices of $59.99 with the security tags on them were  $1!  They had pulled out all the dresses that were blue or orange  (anyone else notice some of these shenanigans being pulled!?" But they  had a few half price dresses.  I whipped thru most of the store.  Well.   Actually Once I had determined that I was going to be walking uphill  3.5 miles with the SIX leather coats I grabbed, (and I grabbed more than  6 ... it was just what I kept!) I figured I had met my weight limit!  I  had some foldable grocery bags I could load up ... but def. part of my  mind was all "Laz, you're insane. Seriously.  Seek help at the Local  Rachel Zoe Hoarding Clinic!"  And then it was an angel or devil saying, "Dude! $1!  This is vintage 60's!  $1!"
> 
> It  was an excellent workout. I also caught the entire scene when a man  walked outta the Rite Aid I stopped at for water as he shoplifted  bottles of booze as his prostitute-Y girl friend distracted everyone.
> 
> I  ended up with 6 leather coats.  Three are trench style, one is very  light for spring (dude i tried to leave it but it was all $1 ... so  light light like a feather ...) and two moto jackets ...   4 dresses.   Elie Tahari for Nordies, a handmade dress that is covered in flames like  someone custom made it to go to The Hunger Games in? A Zara that isn't  remarkable but I love the print.  Birds! Abstract birds! A Max Azria in  silk all silk looks like a silk trash bag.  I should write for them, I  am sure that would be a hit. Then I got a first ever ever ... find which  is a pair of jeans by 7FaM that is in a low rise wide leg Ginger that  fits perfectly and had been custom hemmed but someone who really knows  what they are doing.  I pretty much just pretend I know that skill.  And  then a sweet J. Crew favorite fit cord pants i had to take cause I get  cold.  And I made them straight legged.  It was such fun.  So much fun!



Still so good! I need Chanel earrings in my life 



magdalinka said:


> Pretty happy I got to rescue these poor souls today. Chanel vintage clip on earrings $2. They used to consist of 2 parts with the second part dangling off the top piece but someone felt necessary to saw off the bottom half of these beauties. I found a pic of what they were supposed to look like.
> View attachment 3340627
> View attachment 3340629
> View attachment 3340631



Love the color!



nerimanna said:


> online find for $53. it's not genuine ostrich (i initially thought it was!) but ostrich print on genuine leather. the brand is sandra j (middle-east, made in lebanon) and the bag retails for us$1,075. the pic is from their facebook page since the bag is still on its way to me.
> 
> i like how with thrift, you get pieces from brands/designers from all over the world


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share...I found a 1928 handpainted bowl by Gertrude Anderson Armantrout for $3. I haven't found any for sale, so I don't know the value. I have found her works in a Kansas museum.
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


 Love these!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> I tend to share my Chanel and designer scores, but I get others pretty things too!
> 
> Neiman Marcus Christmas wreath NWT $800!!!!! I got 2 for $10 each
> 
> View attachment 3344466
> 
> View attachment 3344470
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie Senior Prom by Enesco musical figurine $3
> Pam Hiran bib necklace $8
> Limoges kiosk box NWT $195, $20
> 
> View attachment 3344472


great score! stunning necklace and the christmas bows are such a bargain!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I got a green leather Burberry handbag, but the system won't allow me to attach pictures.  Paid about $2 from the gwo.


----------



## Cc1213

2goodeyestoo said:


> I got a green leather Burberry handbag, but the system won't allow me to attach pictures.  Paid about $2 from the gwo.




Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## jamamcg

Got some more vintage pieces. I haven't photographed them yet, but I will share this piece. 

1950's top, skirt and belt. 

It has a tiny 22 inch waist.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Got some more vintage pieces. I haven't photographed them yet, but I will share this piece.
> 
> 1950's top, skirt and belt.
> 
> It has a tiny 22 inch waist.
> 
> View attachment 3346241



I love that!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Got some more vintage pieces. I haven't photographed them yet, but I will share this piece.
> 
> 1950's top, skirt and belt.
> 
> It has a tiny 22 inch waist.
> 
> View attachment 3346241



Beautiful!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I love this thread! Beautiful pieces [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I found this set in the clearance box at my favorite resale shop for $4. The sterling silver was black from tarnish but it cleaned up really well [emoji4]


----------



## Mad Mac

super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.


----------



## xxbagsxx

Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.



Amazing find!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this set in the clearance box at my favorite resale shop for $4. The sterling silver was black from tarnish but it cleaned up really well [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346663
> View attachment 3346664



What a beautiful set!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.



Wow great find!


----------



## SimplyB

Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.




Wow, what an awesome find!  Every time I thrift I always have this little voice in my head hoping that I'd find a vintage LV or Chanel.  I've only found Coach and Kate Spade but this has given me new hope, LOL!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Glitter Toms $13.00. I was looking for this style in my size for a while and it was discontinued in regular stores. I can't believe I found these in my size!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Glitter Toms $13.00. I was looking for this style in my size for a while and it was discontinued in regular stores. I can't believe I found these in my size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348006



Love when that happens!


----------



## magdalinka

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks to you both! I knew it was going to be COLD in NYC, so I added a purple, long-sleeved T under my Vera Wang top ($1 at a local yard sale). Wore it with a black suede skirt ($4.99 at SA) and black Vince Camuto boots ($6.99 GW). Unfortunately it was all covered up by my grey leather coat (SA probably $4.99). BUT my Chanel ($499 at GW) made it all goodand warm! Here's me with my grandson


LOVE!!! Great Red Carpet look. It's great that you had a chance to take your Chanel for a spin.


2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3343495
> View attachment 3343498


Gorgeous BV. So jealous!


Cc1213 said:


> I still need to post my finds from the past month, but for now, here's a few finds from today
> 
> Phillip Lim leather jacket $4. This is butter soft, and extremely beautiful. It has some stains, so I'll either have them cleaned or dye the jacket. I love the color, so I hope the stains come out!
> View attachment 3343884
> 
> 
> St John top - $14
> View attachment 3343885
> 
> 
> YSL tie for the hubby - $2
> View attachment 3343886


Unreal! The Phillip Lim is gorgeous!


LuxeDeb said:


> I tend to share my Chanel and designer scores, but I get others pretty things too!
> 
> Neiman Marcus Christmas wreath NWT $800!!!!! I got 2 for $10 each
> 
> View attachment 3344466
> 
> View attachment 3344470
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie Senior Prom by Enesco musical figurine $3
> Pam Hiran bib necklace $8
> Limoges kiosk box NWT $195, $20
> 
> View attachment 3344472



OMG those wreaths are tdf. Your doors will look extra festive this Christmas.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share...I found a 1928 handpainted bowl by Gertrude Anderson Armantrout for $3. I haven't found any for sale, so I don't know the value. I have found her works in a Kansas museum.


Bowl looks nice, hope you were able to find out more about it. 


jamamcg said:


> Got some more vintage pieces. I haven't photographed them yet, but I will share this piece.
> 
> 1950's top, skirt and belt.
> 
> It has a tiny 22 inch waist.
> 
> View attachment 3346241


This is such fun, belt and all!


Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this set in the clearance box at my favorite resale shop for $4. The sterling silver was black from tarnish but it cleaned up really well [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346663
> View attachment 3346664


Very pretty. 


Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.


YAY, good for you. LV finds are always so exciting. Glad yours was authentic, there are lots of fake pochettes out there. 


SakuraSakura said:


> Glitter Toms $13.00. I was looking for this style in my size for a while and it was discontinued in regular stores. I can't believe I found these in my size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348006



Love it when that happens. Good for you.


----------



## magdalinka

Chanel Mules $25. Love finding anything Chanel, especially in my size. 
Ferragamo varas $6
Amber and 925 bracelet $2
Vintage pearl and 14k clasp necklaces $3 each


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Chanel Mules $25. Love finding anything Chanel, especially in my size.
> Ferragamo varas $6
> Amber and 925 bracelet $2
> Vintage pearl and 14k clasp necklaces $3 each
> View attachment 3348485
> View attachment 3348488
> View attachment 3348489



Love those Chanel!!  And you are a jewelry magnet!


----------



## LisaK026

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this set in the clearance box at my favorite resale shop for $4. The sterling silver was black from tarnish but it cleaned up really well [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346663
> View attachment 3346664


Looks like tortoise shell.


----------



## LisaK026

Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.


Amazing how we "Thrifters" can fix/repair things. Great find.


----------



## LisaK026

I went to an Estate sale this morning and found all this stuff.
Really old kids blocks
Old (it said) Tarock cards  (does anyone know anything about these?)
Some WWII medical pins
A Russian pin says 18K on back
An old hook
3 Plaques from our local Floral Assn.
Cool magnifying glass
All for $20
Fun sale!


----------



## KCeboKing

Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.




Damn! I need better Goodwills by me!


----------



## KCeboKing

Got these from an estate sale a couple weeks back. $110 both!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Thank you for all your positive comments. 

Gorgeous finds thrifters! I'm a jewelry magnet since I've had my brown home business for years but I would really like to know about purses.  I will have to do some research as I am clueless. 

I will post more of my jewelry finds when I get back home [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3348890
> 
> Got these from an estate sale a couple weeks back. $110 both!




[emoji173]&#65039; these! I'm a smaller purse person.  I have that banana style denim dooney and Burke in a few colors looking for more [emoji4]


----------



## itsmree

Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.


that is weird that they couldn't fix it? LV always will fix items. did they say why?


----------



## LisaK026

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you for all your positive comments.
> 
> Gorgeous finds thrifters! I'm a jewelry magnet since I've had my brown home business for years but I would really like to know about purses.  I will have to do some research as I am clueless.
> 
> I will post more of my jewelry finds when I get back home [emoji4]


I learned a lot about bags from looking at eBay and the Internet. There are also You Tube videos. Pick a bag and become an expert..I chose Vintage Chanel.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

LisaK026 said:


> I learned a lot about bags from looking at eBay and the Internet. There are also You Tube videos. Pick a bag and become an expert..I chose Vintage Chanel.




Thank you so much LisaK026. I really appreciate the help [emoji4]


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I went to an Estate sale this morning and found all this stuff.
> Really old kids blocks
> Old (it said) Tarock cards  (does anyone know anything about these?)
> Some WWII medical pins
> A Russian pin says 18K on back
> An old hook
> 3 Plaques from our local Floral Assn.
> Cool magnifying glass
> All for $20
> Fun sale!


I would have loved going to that sale, great items!


----------



## Raven3766

I went to my $2 sale...everything $2...
Max Anderson pony hair leather crossbody...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160506_191042_zpsdm4acqdm.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Vintage Gucci bamboo clutch...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160506_191138_zpsy9c8megt.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Ghurka...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160506_191233_zpsffjh8xvl.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
Vintage leather handbag with an authentic Cameo...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160506_185021_zpseh7qsakj.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I went to an Estate sale this morning and found all this stuff.
> Really old kids blocks
> Old (it said) Tarock cards  (does anyone know anything about these?)
> Some WWII medical pins
> A Russian pin says 18K on back
> An old hook
> 3 Plaques from our local Floral Assn.
> Cool magnifying glass
> All for $20
> Fun sale!




You can probably read online how to read Tarot cards. I've had mine read, but know nothing about reading them. Very cool finds!


----------



## KCeboKing

Cyanide Rose said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; these! I'm a smaller purse person.  I have that banana style denim dooney and Burke in a few colors looking for more [emoji4]




Thanks! I am not much a smaller purse person, but I figured for the price they would be a good addition to my collection! And would come in handy for going out to places where I don't want to haul a giant bag! [emoji1]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I went to my $2 sale...everything $2...
> Max Anderson pony hair leather crossbody...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160506_191042_zpsdm4acqdm.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Vintage Gucci bamboo clutch...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160506_191138_zpsy9c8megt.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Ghurka...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160506_191233_zpsffjh8xvl.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> Vintage leather handbag with an authentic Cameo...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160506_185021_zpseh7qsakj.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Wow Raven!  That Gucci and cameo bag are gorgeous!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I went to my $2 sale...everything $2...
> Max Anderson pony hair leather crossbody...
> http://
> 
> 
> Vintage Gucci bamboo clutch...
> http://
> 
> 
> Ghurka...
> http://
> 
> 
> Vintage leather handbag with an authentic Cameo...
> http://


Beautiful workmanship on that Max Anderson bag. I wonder how old that Cameo Bag is. Ya don't see that every day. Great finds!


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Vintage Leather

LisaK026 said:


> I went to an Estate sale this morning and found all this stuff.
> Really old kids blocks
> Old (it said) Tarock cards  (does anyone know anything about these?)
> Some WWII medical pins
> A Russian pin says 18K on back
> An old hook
> 3 Plaques from our local Floral Assn.
> Cool magnifying glass
> All for $20
> Fun sale!





chowlover2 said:


> You can probably read online how to read Tarot cards. I've had mine read, but know nothing about reading them. Very cool finds!



Tarot (or Tarock, or Tarok) was a game starting in the mid 1400s - it became a way of reading the future in the 1800s.  
There are a few books on the rules of the game, but every country has a slightly different way of playing and even a slightly different deck.  I know I was so upset when I purchased my set and it was missing 2-7 on each suit - after later research, I discovered that was the way it was supposed to be.

  If it's a German set, from the 1850s-1940s, there should be a registry mark on one of the Aces.  

This website was helpful to me: https://www.pagat.com/tarot/


----------



## Lushi

Found this just before mother'sday! For $35, I would take it any day! Score


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Wow Raven!  That Gucci and cameo bag are gorgeous!





LisaK026 said:


> Beautiful workmanship on that Max Anderson bag. I wonder how old that Cameo Bag is. Ya don't see that every day. Great finds!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks ladies, I love the bags as well. I don't know about the cameo bag, someone hand made it; I don't see a name. I've started cleaning it and look forward to carrying my Ipad in it.


----------



## chowlover2

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3349521
> 
> Found this just before mother'sday! For $35, I would take it any day! Score



Gorgeous, that leather looks so yummy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3349521
> 
> Found this just before mother'sday! For $35, I would take it any day! Score




So very cool!!


----------



## LisaK026

Vintage Leather said:


> Tarot (or Tarock, or Tarok) was a game starting in the mid 1400s - it became a way of reading the future in the 1800s.
> There are a few books on the rules of the game, but every country has a slightly different way of playing and even a slightly different deck.  I know I was so upset when I purchased my set and it was missing 2-7 on each suit - after later research, I discovered that was the way it was supposed to be.
> 
> If it's a German set, from the 1850s-1940s, there should be a registry mark on one of the Aces.
> 
> This website was helpful to me: https://www.pagat.com/tarot/


Thanks.


----------



## Raven3766

I found a PRADA ruffle handbag for $7....
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160508_172407_zps1vpqv01q.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found a PRADA ruffle handbag for $7....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160508_172407_zps1vpqv01q.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




Great find Raven!!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I found a PRADA ruffle handbag for $7....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160508_172407_zps1vpqv01q.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



Thats a gorgeous bag Raven!


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I went to an Estate sale this morning and found all this stuff.
> Really old kids blocks
> Old (it said) Tarock cards  (does anyone know anything about these?)
> Some WWII medical pins
> A Russian pin says 18K on back
> An old hook
> 3 Plaques from our local Floral Assn.
> Cool magnifying glass
> All for $20
> Fun sale!


Cool finds, curious how old the card set is. Oh and great find on the pin of course. 


Raven3766 said:


> I went to my $2 sale...everything $2...
> Max Anderson pony hair leather crossbody...
> Love all the bags you found, so neat.





Lushi said:


> View attachment 3349521
> 
> Found this just before mother'sday! For $35, I would take it any day! Score



Wow thats a gorgeous Miu Miu!!


----------



## Michelle1x

Lushi said:


> View attachment 3349521
> 
> Found this just before mother'sday! For $35, I would take it any day! Score



wow thats cute.  I don't care for lots of miu miu either.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Great find Raven!!





magdalinka said:


> Thats a gorgeous bag Raven!



Thanks ladies, it's not my style. It was just a good price.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I want to share...I found a 1928 handpainted bowl by Gertrude Anderson Armantrout for $3. I haven't found any for sale, so I don't know the value. I have found her works in a Kansas museum.




Cool! You have such a good eye!



Raven3766 said:


> Jama, what do you think? Found this for $1 and wouldn't pass it up. It's a Samsonite Alexander McQueen black label small toiletry bag.




Lucky girl! Awesome score!



Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this set in the clearance box at my favorite resale shop for $4. The sterling silver was black from tarnish but it cleaned up really well [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346663
> View attachment 3346664




Beautiful!



Mad Mac said:


> View attachment 3346728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.




Congrats! Authentic LV is always a nice score!



SakuraSakura said:


> Glitter Toms $13.00. I was looking for this style in my size for a while and it was discontinued in regular stores. I can't believe I found these in my size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348006




Cute! I hear they're really comfortable.



magdalinka said:


> Chanel Mules $25. Love finding anything Chanel, especially in my size.
> Ferragamo varas $6
> Amber and 925 bracelet $2
> Vintage pearl and 14k clasp necklaces $3 each
> View attachment 3348485
> View attachment 3348488
> View attachment 3348489




Sweet Chanels and love it when we find something the perfect size!  Lovely jewelry!


----------



## LuxeDeb

LisaK026 said:


> I went to an Estate sale this morning and found all this stuff.
> Really old kids blocks
> Old (it said) Tarock cards  (does anyone know anything about these?)
> Some WWII medical pins
> A Russian pin says 18K on back
> An old hook
> 3 Plaques from our local Floral Assn.
> Cool magnifying glass
> All for $20
> Fun sale!




Neat finds! Love the tarot cards. I used to have a deck of tarot cards & tried to teach myself how to read them. I had to laugh at someone's comment, I have never heard of them referred to as a game. Beautiful magnifying glass!



KCeboKing said:


> View attachment 3348890
> 
> Got these from an estate sale a couple weeks back. $110 both!




Estate sales are awesome!



Raven3766 said:


> I went to my $2 sale...everything $2...
> Max Anderson pony hair leather crossbody...
> 
> Vintage Gucci bamboo clutch...
> 
> Ghurka...
> 
> Vintage leather handbag with an authentic Cameo...




Love that Gucci clutch! Nice bag haul.



Lushi said:


> View attachment 3349521
> 
> Found this just before mother'sday! For $35, I would take it any day! Score




Holy moly! I love Miu Miu and that's a beauty!!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a PRADA ruffle handbag for $7....




Such an adorable bag!


----------



## LuxeDeb

My designer addiction continues!!


Chanel pants $20







Vintage Chanel pants $20





Burberry silk skirt $20





Temperley London dress $20





Yves Saint Laurent cropped pants NWT $20





Prada dress top $15





Gucci top $10





Emilio Pucci skirt $5





Giorgio Armani silk top $5


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> My designer addiction continues!!
> 
> 
> Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351693
> 
> View attachment 3351694
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351695
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry silk skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3351696
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3351697
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent cropped pants NWT $20
> 
> View attachment 3351698
> 
> 
> 
> Prada dress top $15
> 
> View attachment 3351699
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci top $10
> 
> View attachment 3351700
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3351701
> 
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3351702



Love everything especially the YSL cropped pants and that Pucci !!


----------



## mharri20

LuxeDeb said:


> My designer addiction continues!!
> 
> 
> Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351693
> 
> View attachment 3351694
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351695
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry silk skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3351696
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3351697
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent cropped pants NWT $20
> 
> View attachment 3351698
> 
> 
> 
> Prada dress top $15
> 
> View attachment 3351699
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci top $10
> 
> View attachment 3351700
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3351701
> 
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3351702



You always have amazing finds! I especially love the details on the YSL pants and that Gucci top


----------



## chambersb

I finally found a pair of Ferragamos at Goodwill. They are a good half size too small [emoji31]






Paul Green slides, goodwill


----------



## Tomsmom

chambersb said:


> I finally found a pair of Ferragamos at Goodwill. They are a good half size too small [emoji31]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352211
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Green slides, goodwill
> 
> View attachment 3352216



Too bad about the Ferragamos but those slides are super cute!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Can you stretch them?



chambersb said:


> I finally found a pair of Ferragamos at Goodwill. They are a good half size too small [emoji31]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352211
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Green slides, goodwill
> 
> View attachment 3352216




You kill me with your cheap Chanel...



LuxeDeb said:


> My designer addiction continues!!
> 
> 
> Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351693
> 
> View attachment 3351694
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351695
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry silk skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3351696
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3351697
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent cropped pants NWT $20
> 
> View attachment 3351698
> 
> 
> 
> Prada dress top $15
> 
> View attachment 3351699
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci top $10
> 
> View attachment 3351700
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3351701
> 
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3351702


----------



## chambersb

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Can you stretch them?
> ...




I'm going to try.  I have great luck stretching boots so I hope it works!


----------



## nerimanna

i found a brand new Three Floor dress for $10.5 (retailed $305) and a Liz Claiborne necklace for $1  







 (photo from google)


----------



## xxbagsxx

LuxeDeb said:


> My designer addiction continues!!
> 
> 
> Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351693
> 
> View attachment 3351694
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351695
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry silk skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3351696
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3351697
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent cropped pants NWT $20
> 
> View attachment 3351698
> 
> 
> 
> Prada dress top $15
> 
> View attachment 3351699
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci top $10
> 
> View attachment 3351700
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3351701
> 
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3351702




I adore your whole haul especially, the Armani, Gucci and Prada tops.


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> My designer addiction continues!!
> 
> 
> Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351693
> 
> View attachment 3351694
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351695
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry silk skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3351696
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3351697
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent cropped pants NWT $20
> 
> View attachment 3351698
> 
> 
> 
> Prada dress top $15
> 
> View attachment 3351699
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci top $10
> 
> View attachment 3351700
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3351701
> 
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3351702




Great finds as usual! Love the YSL pants and Prada and Gucci tops


----------



## lotus_elise

Kate Spade bag: $3, but there was 70 cents in change still in it, so $2.30!

Coach wristlet $15. The checkout guy at the thrift had never heard the term wristlet and said "Working here is really upping my fashion game. Enjoy your wristlet!"

Chanel pouch $2


----------



## Pao9

Raven3766 said:


> I found a PRADA ruffle handbag for $7....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-05/20160508_172407_zps1vpqv01q.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Such a cute evening bag!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

lotus_elise said:


> Kate Spade bag: $3, but there was 70 cents in change still in it, so $2.30!
> 
> Coach wristlet $15. The checkout guy at the thrift had never heard the term wristlet and said "Working here is really upping my fashion game. Enjoy your wristlet!"
> 
> Chanel pouch $2



Nice!!  I'd love to find anything Chanel


----------



## chowlover2

nerimanna said:


> i found a brand new Three Floor dress for $10.5 (retailed $305) and a Liz Claiborne necklace for $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo from google)



Love that dress!


----------



## vesperholly

lotus_elise said:


> Kate Spade bag: $3, but there was 70 cents in change still in it, so $2.30!
> 
> Coach wristlet $15. The checkout guy at the thrift had never heard the term wristlet and said "Working here is really upping my fashion game. Enjoy your wristlet!"
> 
> Chanel pouch $2



Wow, that Kate Spade bag looks just like a Rebecca Minkoff mini mac!


----------



## magdalinka

So mad right now. Local GW wants $400 for a pair of CLs. WTH?


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> So mad right now. Local GW wants $400 for a pair of CLs. WTH?



WTH ???  Is right.  Jeez!


----------



## Peach08

lotus_elise said:


> Kate Spade bag: $3, but there was 70 cents in change still in it, so $2.30!
> 
> Coach wristlet $15. The checkout guy at the thrift had never heard the term wristlet and said "Working here is really upping my fashion game. Enjoy your wristlet!"
> 
> Chanel pouch $2




Love the colors on the coach wristlet


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> So mad right now. Local GW wants $400 for a pair of CLs. WTH?


I went to the retail gw yesterday and $50 for a hermes tie.

Sent from my SM-G900T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nerimanna

chowlover2 said:


> Love that dress!


i love anything Three Floor (and Self Portrait) - same vibe  I never see those brands in thrift stores so it was a lucky one for me


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> So mad right now. Local GW wants $400 for a pair of CLs. WTH?


damn. for that price, one could get a new one on sale!


----------



## nillacobain

Hi! I haven't been in this thread in ages! I have a 2,5 yr old and a 2,5 months old so zero time to thrift. But this past Sunday I've found a vintage (I believe 1996) Prada nylon backpack... it's in the AT thread, I'm 99% sure it's real but wanted a confirmation!


----------



## Pao9

lotus_elise said:


> Kate Spade bag: $3, but there was 70 cents in change still in it, so $2.30!
> 
> Coach wristlet $15. The checkout guy at the thrift had never heard the term wristlet and said "Working here is really upping my fashion game. Enjoy your wristlet!"
> 
> Chanel pouch $2




Whattttttt??? Chanel for $2???? Insane deal of the year!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> So mad right now. Local GW wants $400 for a pair of CLs. WTH?




Cray cray! And there isn't even a guarantee that it's the real deal! SMH!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Juicy Couture Bracelet w tags 3.99.


----------



## lotus_elise

Pao9 said:


> Whattttttt??? Chanel for $2???? Insane deal of the year!





Tomsmom said:


> Nice!! I'd love to find anything Chanel



When I first saw it, I assumed it was a gift with purchase pouch from a makeup or perfume set. Glad I looked inside! As far as I can tell it's part of the travel line. Also the zipper pull is missing, which gives me the sadz, but I guess you can't be too picky w/your $2 Chanel. 




Peach08 said:


> Love the colors on the coach wristlet



It's like someone knew all my favorite colors!




vesperholly said:


> Wow, that Kate Spade bag looks just like a Rebecca Minkoff mini mac!



I actually thought it was a Rebecca Minkoff when I saw it behind the counter. One of the straps has come loose where it attaches to the body of the bag, but that will be an easy fix for the cobbler.


----------



## Raven3766

nillacobain said:


> Hi! I haven't been in this thread in ages! I have a 2,5 yr old and a 2,5 months old so zero time to thrift. But this past Sunday I've found a vintage (I believe 1996) Prada nylon backpack... it's in the AT thread, I'm 99% sure it's real but wanted a confirmation!


Welcome back! Please post....


----------



## nillacobain

Raven3766 said:


> Welcome back! Please post....



Still waiting for an authenticator


----------



## Tomsmom

nillacobain said:


> Hi! I haven't been in this thread in ages! I have a 2,5 yr old and a 2,5 months old so zero time to thrift. But this past Sunday I've found a vintage (I believe 1996) Prada nylon backpack... it's in the AT thread, I'm 99% sure it's real but wanted a confirmation!



Congratulations on the little ones!  Good luck with the Prada!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all .. I have a question about cleaning the stuff you found at GW store.  I know clothing or bags can be clean/wash .. what do you do with shoes?  I have not look at shoes all along and I am just wondering ..  Any tips will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cc1213

I haven't been on in a while, but I wanted to share some recent finds!

My first Bottega bag - $125 on Poshmark 



Ferragamo Varas - $20 from the goodwill auction site



Tory Burch Cardigan - $4



Emanuel Ungaro blouse - $5



Lalique ring hold - $25



Ralph Lauren Jacket - $8



Ralph Lauren Dress - $8 (this went to my best friend)



MK flats (not the diffusion line) - $20



My beautiful (recently cleaned) Phillip lim jacket


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I wanted to share some recent finds!
> 
> My first Bottega bag - $125 on Poshmark
> View attachment 3354479
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Varas - $20 from the goodwill auction site
> View attachment 3354481
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Cardigan - $4
> View attachment 3354482
> 
> 
> Emanuel Ungaro blouse - $5
> View attachment 3354483
> 
> 
> Lalique ring hold - $25
> View attachment 3354484
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Jacket - $8
> View attachment 3354485
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Dress - $8 (this went to my best friend)
> View attachment 3354487
> 
> 
> MK flats (not the diffusion line) - $20
> View attachment 3354488
> 
> 
> My beautiful (recently cleaned) Phillip lim jacket
> View attachment 3354489



Gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I wanted to share some recent finds!
> 
> My first Bottega bag - $125 on Poshmark
> View attachment 3354479
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Varas - $20 from the goodwill auction site
> View attachment 3354481
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Cardigan - $4
> View attachment 3354482
> 
> 
> Emanuel Ungaro blouse - $5
> View attachment 3354483
> 
> 
> Lalique ring hold - $25
> View attachment 3354484
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Jacket - $8
> View attachment 3354485
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Dress - $8 (this went to my best friend)
> View attachment 3354487
> 
> 
> MK flats (not the diffusion line) - $20
> View attachment 3354488
> 
> 
> My beautiful (recently cleaned) Phillip lim jacket
> View attachment 3354489



You've got some awesome finds!


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Chanel Mules $25. Love finding anything Chanel, especially in my size.
> Ferragamo varas $6
> Amber and 925 bracelet $2
> Vintage pearl and 14k clasp necklaces $3 each
> View attachment 3348485
> View attachment 3348488
> View attachment 3348489



 [emoji7] in love with both shoes 



Raven3766 said:


> I went to my $2 sale...everything $2...
> Max Anderson pony hair leather crossbody...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-05/20160506_191042_zpsdm4acqdm.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Vintage Gucci bamboo clutch...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-05/20160506_191138_zpsy9c8megt.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Ghurka...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160506_191233_zpsffjh8xvl.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> Vintage leather handbag with an authentic Cameo...
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-05/20160506_185021_zpseh7qsakj.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Love that Gucci clutch



Lushi said:


> View attachment 3349521
> 
> Found this just before mother'sday! For $35, I would take it any day! Score




Amazing find. What a special treat 



Raven3766 said:


> I found a PRADA ruffle handbag for $7....
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...2016-05/20160508_172407_zps1vpqv01q.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Ahhh...what a beautiful bag!



LuxeDeb said:


> My designer addiction continues!!
> 
> 
> Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351693
> 
> View attachment 3351694
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel pants $20
> 
> View attachment 3351695
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry silk skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3351696
> 
> 
> 
> Temperley London dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3351697
> 
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent cropped pants NWT $20
> 
> View attachment 3351698
> 
> 
> 
> Prada dress top $15
> 
> View attachment 3351699
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci top $10
> 
> View attachment 3351700
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3351701
> 
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3351702




Those YSL pants are drop dead gorgeous. I hope you post a pic when you wear them!


----------



## magdalinka

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all .. I have a question about cleaning the stuff you found at GW store.  I know clothing or bags can be clean/wash .. what do you do with shoes?  I have not look at shoes all along and I am just wondering ..  Any tips will be greatly appreciated


Hi! I used to feel weird about shoes too, but now I give them a good wipe down with alcohol. I still try to find shoes that have little or no wear. Good luck!


Cc1213 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I wanted to share some recent finds!
> 
> My first Bottega bag - $125 on Poshmark
> View attachment 3354479
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Varas - $20 from the goodwill auction site
> View attachment 3354481
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Cardigan - $4
> View attachment 3354482
> 
> 
> Emanuel Ungaro blouse - $5
> View attachment 3354483
> 
> 
> Lalique ring hold - $25
> View attachment 3354484
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Jacket - $8
> View attachment 3354485
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Dress - $8 (this went to my best friend)
> View attachment 3354487
> 
> 
> MK flats (not the diffusion line) - $20
> View attachment 3354488
> 
> 
> My beautiful (recently cleaned) Phillip lim jacket
> View attachment 3354489



Absolutely love that Phillip Lim jscket, HUGE score! Great BV and Ferragamos.


----------



## Cc1213

My mom found two brand new Alexander McQueen dresses with the tags still attached. $5 each! She gave me the pink one


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> My mom found two brand new Alexander McQueen dresses with the tags still attached. $5 each! She gave me the pink one
> 
> View attachment 3355681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355683



Oh my gosh what a score!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'll be posting my finds later tonight! I did so well!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hollister Sweater $1.00 





Zara Woman $2.00 
	

		
			
		

		
	




LuluLemon Headband $3.00 





Coach Factory Scarf w Tags $1.00





Celine Pouch $20.00 



	

		
			
		

		
	
p




Coach items $13.00 total 





This 2006 Monogram Coach Pochette... It's like new condition with the dust ah too... $5.00


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Hollister Sweater $1.00
> 
> View attachment 3355825
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Woman $2.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355826
> 
> 
> LuluLemon Headband $3.00
> 
> View attachment 3355827
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Factory Scarf w Tags $1.00
> 
> View attachment 3355828
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Pouch $20.00
> 
> View attachment 3355829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> View attachment 3355831
> 
> 
> Coach items $13.00 total
> 
> View attachment 3355834
> 
> 
> 
> This 2006 Monogram Coach Pochette... It's like new condition with the dust ah too... $5.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355838



You did great!


----------



## mvalrie

I had an amazing haul (finally) this weekend...will post after I complete this workout &#128542;


----------



## mharri20

Cc1213 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I wanted to share some recent finds!
> 
> My first Bottega bag - $125 on Poshmark
> View attachment 3354479
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Varas - $20 from the goodwill auction site
> View attachment 3354481
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Cardigan - $4
> View attachment 3354482
> 
> 
> Emanuel Ungaro blouse - $5
> View attachment 3354483
> 
> 
> Lalique ring hold - $25
> View attachment 3354484
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Jacket - $8
> View attachment 3354485
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Dress - $8 (this went to my best friend)
> View attachment 3354487
> 
> 
> MK flats (not the diffusion line) - $20
> View attachment 3354488
> 
> 
> My beautiful (recently cleaned) Phillip lim jacket
> View attachment 3354489



These are great finds! I check the goodwill site, but I always forget about it later and miss out on everything lol.



Cc1213 said:


> My mom found two brand new Alexander McQueen dresses with the tags still attached. $5 each! She gave me the pink one
> 
> View attachment 3355681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355683



Love these dresses! Go mom!!



SakuraSakura said:


> Hollister Sweater $1.00
> 
> View attachment 3355825
> 
> 
> 
> Zara Woman $2.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355826
> 
> 
> LuluLemon Headband $3.00
> 
> View attachment 3355827
> 
> 
> 
> Coach Factory Scarf w Tags $1.00
> 
> View attachment 3355828
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Pouch $20.00
> 
> View attachment 3355829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> 
> View attachment 3355831
> 
> 
> Coach items $13.00 total
> 
> View attachment 3355834
> 
> 
> 
> This 2006 Monogram Coach Pochette... It's like new condition with the dust ah too... $5.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355838



That Celine pouch...gah!!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi Magdalinka - thank you for the tip. Will those eyeglass cleaner work &#128539;??  I will leave some in my bag for future goodwill shopping.  You found some great stuff. Nice&#128516;


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> My mom found two brand new Alexander McQueen dresses with the tags still attached. $5 each! She gave me the pink one
> 
> View attachment 3355681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355683


Nice finds, love the dress.


----------



## SakuraSakura

mharri20 said:


> These are great finds! I check the goodwill site, but I always forget about it later and miss out on everything lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these dresses! Go mom!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Celine pouch...gah!!




I also saw a YSL clutch for $50.00 but I rarely use clutches to begin with. It was lovely.


----------



## LuxeDeb

chambersb said:


> I finally found a pair of Ferragamos at Goodwill. They are a good half size too small [emoji31]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352211
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Green slides, goodwill
> 
> View attachment 3352216




They should totally stretch!



nerimanna said:


> i found a brand new Three Floor dress for $10.5 (retailed $305) and a Liz Claiborne necklace for $1




Fun dress!



lotus_elise said:


> Kate Spade bag: $3, but there was 70 cents in change still in it, so $2.30!
> 
> Coach wristlet $15. The checkout guy at the thrift had never heard the term wristlet and said "Working here is really upping my fashion game. Enjoy your wristlet!"
> 
> Chanel pouch $2[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Love it when there is bonus change in one of our thrift finds! Wow, what a score on the Chanel makeup bag!
> 
> [quote="SakuraSakura, post: 30208530"]Juicy Couture Bracelet w tags 3.99.
> [ATTACH]3353742[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> [quote="Cc1213, post: 30211990"]I haven't been on in a while, but I wanted to share some recent finds!
> 
> My first Bottega bag - $125 on Poshmark
> [ATTACH]3354479[/ATTACH]
> 
> Ferragamo Varas - $20 from the goodwill auction site
> [ATTACH]3354481[/ATTACH]
> 
> Tory Burch Cardigan - $4
> [ATTACH]3354482[/ATTACH]
> 
> Emanuel Ungaro blouse - $5
> [ATTACH]3354483[/ATTACH]
> 
> Lalique ring hold - $25
> [ATTACH]3354484[/ATTACH]
> 
> Ralph Lauren Jacket - $8
> [ATTACH]3354485[/ATTACH]
> 
> Ralph Lauren Dress - $8 (this went to my best friend)
> [ATTACH]3354487[/ATTACH]
> 
> MK flats (not the diffusion line) - $20
> [ATTACH]3354488[/ATTACH]
> 
> My beautiful (recently cleaned) Phillip lim jacket
> [ATTACH]3354489[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The Lalique ring holder is beautiful and that Tory Burch cardi is adorable!
> 
> [quote="Cc1213, post: 30216799"]My mom found two brand new Alexander McQueen dresses with the tags still attached. $5 each! She gave me the pink one :)
> 
> [ATTACH]3355681[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH]3355683[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Totally in love with that McQ by McQueen dress! It's such a fun, youthful line!


----------



## nerimanna

mar y sol valencia tote for $5.5 (retails $135)


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> I haven't been on in a while, but I wanted to share some recent finds!
> 
> My first Bottega bag - $125 on Poshmark
> View attachment 3354479
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Varas - $20 from the goodwill auction site
> View attachment 3354481
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Cardigan - $4
> View attachment 3354482
> 
> 
> Emanuel Ungaro blouse - $5
> View attachment 3354483
> 
> 
> Lalique ring hold - $25
> View attachment 3354484
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Jacket - $8
> View attachment 3354485
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Dress - $8 (this went to my best friend)
> View attachment 3354487
> 
> 
> MK flats (not the diffusion line) - $20
> View attachment 3354488
> 
> 
> My beautiful (recently cleaned) Phillip lim jacket
> View attachment 3354489


lovely finds! i especially love the emmanuel ungaro top. it's so summery!


----------



## Tomsmom

nerimanna said:


> mar y sol valencia tote for $5.5 (retails $135)



Love the color!


----------



## LisaK026

I LOVE when GW misses that $98 Nordstrom tag hanging right in front.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> I LOVE when GW misses that $98 Nordstrom tag hanging right in front.




That's adorable!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Everyone is finding nice things.

Pictures of Burberry bag are over the 'way'. Last week I got a citron blouse, hermes tie and a pleats please set. All listed. Still unable to attach pics[emoji20] .I know you guys believe me.
For myself last week at the gwo, I found an irobot braava for $1.50 and I got an athletic clothing haul for me. I found 24 lbs of clothing all my size, some with tags. I have got to gave 75 pieces of clothing: lululemon,  under armour,  lacoste, nike dri, puma, adidas cool ,Athleta,  skorts, shirts,tanks, shorts. Love my gwo!!

Sent from my SM-G900T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I LOVE when GW misses that $98 Nordstrom tag hanging right in front.



That is beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> Everyone is finding nice things.
> 
> Pictures of Burberry bag are over the 'way'. Last week I got a citron blouse, hermes tie and a pleats please set. All listed. Still unable to attach pics[emoji20] .I know you guys believe me.
> For myself last week at the gwo, I found an irobot braava for $1.50 and I got an athletic clothing haul for me. I found 24 lbs of clothing all my size, some with tags. I have got to gave 75 pieces of clothing: lululemon,  under armour,  lacoste, nike dri, puma, adidas cool ,Athleta,  skorts, shirts,tanks, shorts. Love my gwo!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using PurseForum mobile app



Wow that's a big haul!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Tomsmom

Robert Clergerie boots 12.00.


----------



## LillyH861

JOODLZ said:


> ...and just after I finished the family tree, I did a 3-Goodwill store blitz and bought more...yeah, it's looking a lot like hoarding, isn't it? At least I'm not shopping at the FP stores, right? Though none of these were super-cheapo's, they're all special to me:
> 1998 Willis bag in great condition - $29.99 minus $5 off phone coupon = $24.99
> 1997 Abbie bag also in great condition considering the color - $16.99
> 2004 Hamptons Signature Soft Stripe Demi WITH a picture frame key fob - $19.99
> 2004-ish Coach wristlet - $4.99 (got home and realized I already have one of these!)
> Coach dustbag - $3.99
> (I used a $5 off coupon for these 4...to lazy to calculate prices!)
> and a 1995 Kit bag - $14.99
> 
> Driving to Naples for Christmas with family and planning to thrift my way back home. Really excited as it's a more affluent are than where I live...my Google map is printed out and ready to go!


OOOOOOO girl I need to learn to shop your way


----------



## Kangapouch

Jill Sander Silk Dress - $30 (cost $570 new)
Theory shirt - $1.79 GW
Juicy suede shoes $3.99 VV


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That dress is so sweet! Love!



Kangapouch said:


> Jill Sander Silk Dress - $30 (cost $570 new)
> Theory shirt - $1.79 GW
> Juicy suede shoes $3.99 VV


----------



## chowlover2

Kangapouch said:


> Jill Sander Silk Dress - $30 (cost $570 new)
> Theory shirt - $1.79 GW
> Juicy suede shoes $3.99 VV



Nice haul, love that dress!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> mar y sol valencia tote for $5.5 (retails $135)




Such a pretty pattern!



LisaK026 said:


> I LOVE when GW misses that $98 Nordstrom tag hanging right in front.




Nice! NWT stuff rocks!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Everyone is finding nice things.
> 
> Pictures of Burberry bag are over the 'way'. Last week I got a citron blouse, hermes tie and a pleats please set. All listed. Still unable to attach pics[emoji20] .I know you guys believe me.
> For myself last week at the gwo, I found an irobot braava for $1.50 and I got an athletic clothing haul for me. I found 24 lbs of clothing all my size, some with tags. I have got to gave 75 pieces of clothing: lululemon,  under armour,  lacoste, nike dri, puma, adidas cool ,Athleta,  skorts, shirts,tanks, shorts. Love my gwo!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using PurseForum mobile app




Cannot wait to see pics! You have an awesome GWO!



Tomsmom said:


> Robert Clergerie boots 12.00.




Robert Clergerie made such lovely shoes! 



Kangapouch said:


> Jill Sander Silk Dress - $30 (cost $570 new)
> Theory shirt - $1.79 GW
> Juicy suede shoes $3.99 VV





Adorable dress! I love Jil Sander pieces like this!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Another good sale 


Anna Sui silk top $5





Alice and Olivia silk dress NWT $5





Gucci ruched skirt $5





Stuart Weitzman glitter heels $10





Helen Kaminski (Australia) tote $10





Emilio Pucci terry shorts $10





Banana Republic leather jacket $20





Add jacket $20







Escada sequin twinset $20


----------



## nerimanna

Kangapouch said:


> Jill Sander Silk Dress - $30 (cost $570 new)
> Theory shirt - $1.79 GW
> Juicy suede shoes $3.99 VV


lovely dress!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> Another good sale
> 
> 
> Anna Sui silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3357640
> 
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk dress NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3357641
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci ruched skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3357642
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman glitter heels $10
> 
> View attachment 3357644
> 
> 
> 
> Helen Kaminski (Australia) tote $10
> 
> View attachment 3357646
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci terry shorts $10
> 
> View attachment 3357647
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic leather jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3357648
> 
> 
> 
> Add jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3357649
> 
> View attachment 3357651
> 
> 
> 
> Escada sequin twinset $20
> 
> View attachment 3357652


stuart weitzman at $10? wow!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Another good sale
> 
> 
> Anna Sui silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3357640
> 
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk dress NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3357641
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci ruched skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3357642
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman glitter heels $10
> 
> View attachment 3357644
> 
> 
> 
> Helen Kaminski (Australia) tote $10
> 
> View attachment 3357646
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci terry shorts $10
> 
> View attachment 3357647
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic leather jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3357648
> 
> 
> 
> Add jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3357649
> 
> View attachment 3357651
> 
> 
> 
> Escada sequin twinset $20
> 
> View attachment 3357652



Wow I love that Anna Sui top and those Pucci shirts!


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> My mom found two brand new Alexander McQueen dresses with the tags still attached. $5 each! She gave me the pink one
> 
> View attachment 3355681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355683


Nice score, what a price!! 


SakuraSakura said:


> Hollister Sweater $1.00
> View attachment 3355825
> 
> Zara Woman $2.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355826
> 
> LuluLemon Headband $3.00
> View attachment 3355827
> 
> Coach Factory Scarf w Tags $1.00
> View attachment 3355828
> 
> Celine Pouch $20.00
> View attachment 3355829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p
> View attachment 3355831
> 
> Coach items $13.00 total
> View attachment 3355834
> 
> This 2006 Monogram Coach Pochette... It's like new condition with the dust ah too... $5.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355838


Those are some great scores. Nice Celine!


LisaK026 said:


> I LOVE when GW misses that $98 Nordstrom tag hanging right in front.


I do love that! Their loss your gain!


Tomsmom said:


> Robert Clergerie boots 12.00.


Gorgeous! Too bad you have to wait till next season 


Kangapouch said:


> Jill Sander Silk Dress - $30 (cost $570 new)
> Theory shirt - $1.79 GW
> Juicy suede shoes $3.99 VV


OMG that dress is gorgeous!!


LuxeDeb said:


> Another good sale
> Anna Sui silk top $5
> View attachment 3357640
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk dress NWT $5
> View attachment 3357641
> 
> Gucci ruched skirt $5
> View attachment 3357642
> 
> Stuart Weitzman glitter heels $10
> View attachment 3357644
> 
> Helen Kaminski (Australia) tote $10
> View attachment 3357646
> 
> Emilio Pucci terry shorts $10
> View attachment 3357647
> 
> Banana Republic leather jacket $20
> View attachment 3357648
> 
> Add jacket $20
> View attachment 3357649
> 
> View attachment 3357651
> 
> Escada sequin twinset $20
> View attachment 3357652



Loving those dresses and the Weitzman shoes, so glam!


----------



## magdalinka

My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.


----------



## SakuraSakura

magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405




What a ravishing beauty.


----------



## SakuraSakura

magdalinka said:


> Nice score, what a price!!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are some great scores. Nice Celine!
> 
> 
> 
> I do love that! Their loss your gain!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Too bad you have to wait till next season
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that dress is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving those dresses and the Weitzman shoes, so glam!




Thank you. I'm trying to figure out what the name of that particular style is... Him


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405


Congratulations.  Lovely find.

Sent from my SM-G900T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cc1213

Kangapouch said:


> Jill Sander Silk Dress - $30 (cost $570 new)
> Theory shirt - $1.79 GW
> Juicy suede shoes $3.99 VV




That dress [emoji33]



LuxeDeb said:


> Another good sale
> 
> 
> Anna Sui silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3357640
> 
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk dress NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3357641
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci ruched skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3357642
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman glitter heels $10
> 
> View attachment 3357644
> 
> 
> 
> Helen Kaminski (Australia) tote $10
> 
> View attachment 3357646
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci terry shorts $10
> 
> View attachment 3357647
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic leather jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3357648
> 
> 
> 
> Add jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3357649
> 
> View attachment 3357651
> 
> 
> 
> Escada sequin twinset $20
> 
> View attachment 3357652




I think I'm obsessed with those pucci shirts



magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405




Great find


----------



## quinna

Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest eBay score this morning. I found this Chanel medium classic double flap for $300. Considering the vintage age it's in very good shape.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405



Congrats Magda!!


----------



## Tomsmom

quinna said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest eBay score this morning. I found this Chanel medium classic double flap for $300. Considering the vintage age it's in very good shape.



It's lovely!


----------



## mharri20

quinna said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest eBay score this morning. I found this Chanel medium classic double flap for $300. Considering the vintage age it's in very good shape.





magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405



So many great Chanel finds! Gah!!!


----------



## LisaK026

quinna said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest eBay score this morning. I found this Chanel medium classic double flap for $300. Considering the vintage age it's in very good shape.


WOW! You could turn around and sell it for 4 or 5 times as much. Lucky You!


----------



## mharri20

Not super high end, but I was really excited to find these J Crew leopard loafers in my size for $8! They fit me perfect and are so comfortable, so they are perfect for work. 



This is at the dry cleaners but I also managed to get a James Perse sweater coat thing at goodwill for $5.80! I love neutral colors so this is perfect and it's super cozy. Now it needs to get cold again so I can wear it!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG I have to start Chanel hunting on ebay!!!



magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405





quinna said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest eBay score this morning. I found this Chanel medium classic double flap for $300. Considering the vintage age it's in very good shape.



Love those!!



mharri20 said:


> Not super high end, but I was really excited to find these J Crew leopard loafers in my size for $8! They fit me perfect and are so comfortable, so they are perfect for work.
> View attachment 3358777
> 
> 
> This is at the dry cleaners but I also managed to get a James Perse sweater coat thing at goodwill for $5.80! I love neutral colors so this is perfect and it's super cozy. Now it needs to get cold again so I can wear it!
> View attachment 3358782


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405


beautiful!


----------



## nerimanna

quinna said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest eBay score this morning. I found this Chanel medium classic double flap for $300. Considering the vintage age it's in very good shape.


whuuuut?! that's amazing!


----------



## nerimanna

$42.5 for zanotti and in excellent condition from an IG seller  for someone who'd rather wear flats vs heels, this was surprisingly manageable. balance is on point!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405


Really? WOW. Great find.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405


Wow Magda!


----------



## Cc1213

quinna said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest eBay score this morning. I found this Chanel medium classic double flap for $300. Considering the vintage age it's in very good shape.




It's in beautiful condition. The leather still looks so supple!!


----------



## drifter

Cc1213 said:


> My mom found two brand new Alexander McQueen dresses with the tags still attached. $5 each! She gave me the pink one
> 
> View attachment 3355681
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355683



I love the pink one!!!!


----------



## lotus_elise

Longchamp expandable tote: $3 at a yard sale. Love that dusty blue color!





Coach pouch, missing the hang tag- bummer! But for $2.50, I can overlook it. Also yard sale.





Weird little Coach pouch- it's lined with baby blue and white cotton canvas so it would make a terrible makeup bag or pen case. But for $2.50, you know I bought it. Yard sale.





Born leather glasses case. $1.99 from the thrift.





Furla key case. Had this a while and love it. No more keys scratching up my bags! $1 or $2 at the thrift, can't remember.


----------



## CSamoylov

lotus_elise said:


> Longchamp expandable tote: $3 at a yard sale. Love that dusty blue color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach pouch, missing the hang tag- bummer! But for $2.50, I can overlook it. Also yard sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird little Coach pouch- it's lined with baby blue and white cotton canvas so it would make a terrible makeup bag or pen case. But for $2.50, you know I bought it. Yard sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born leather glasses case. $1.99 from the thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furla key case. Had this a while and love it. No more keys scratching up my bags! $1 or $2 at the thrift, can't remember.


That longchamp was a great find! I need to hit some yard sales soon!


----------



## Tomsmom

lotus_elise said:


> Longchamp expandable tote: $3 at a yard sale. Love that dusty blue color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach pouch, missing the hang tag- bummer! But for $2.50, I can overlook it. Also yard sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird little Coach pouch- it's lined with baby blue and white cotton canvas so it would make a terrible makeup bag or pen case. But for $2.50, you know I bought it. Yard sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born leather glasses case. $1.99 from the thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furla key case. Had this a while and love it. No more keys scratching up my bags! $1 or $2 at the thrift, can't remember.



Love the color of the Longchamp!


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.
> View attachment 3358404
> View attachment 3358405



Gorgeous! Double sided....I love it!



quinna said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest eBay score this morning. I found this Chanel medium classic double flap for $300. Considering the vintage age it's in very good shape.



Beautiful! I'm not a fan of ebay, but I may have to start searching Chanel. Both of you got ah-mazing deals! LOVE



mharri20 said:


> Not super high end, but I was really excited to find these J Crew leopard loafers in my size for $8! They fit me perfect and are so comfortable, so they are perfect for work.
> View attachment 3358777
> 
> 
> This is at the dry cleaners but I also managed to get a James Perse sweater coat thing at goodwill for $5.80! I love neutral colors so this is perfect and it's super cozy. Now it needs to get cold again so I can wear it!
> View attachment 3358782



Love the sweater coat! It will be awesome to pull out in the fall!



nerimanna said:


> $42.5 for zanotti and in excellent condition from an IG seller  for someone who'd rather wear flats vs heels, this was surprisingly manageable. balance is on point!



Fabulous! I love, love Giuseppe Zanotti. You got a steal!



lotus_elise said:


> Longchamp expandable tote: $3 at a yard sale. Love that dusty blue color!
> 
> Coach pouch, missing the hang tag- bummer! But for $2.50, I can overlook it. Also yard sale.
> 
> Weird little Coach pouch- it's lined with baby blue and white cotton canvas so it would make a terrible makeup bag or pen case. But for $2.50, you know I bought it. Yard sale.
> 
> Born leather glasses case. $1.99 from the thrift.
> 
> Furla key case. Had this a while and love it. No more keys scratching up my bags! $1 or $2 at the thrift, can't remember.



Nice job on the expandable tote! That is going to be fab for shopping sprees and travelling!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll! 

These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20 

http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/


Miss Lanvin 26









The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!


----------



## lotus_elise

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> View attachment 3359970
> 
> View attachment 3359972
> 
> View attachment 3359973
> 
> View attachment 3359974
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975





Wow! I'd never even heard of these- now I'm in a Google tornado looking at these amazing dolls (sculptures?). Fantastic score!


----------



## hellokimmiee

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> View attachment 3359970
> 
> View attachment 3359972
> 
> View attachment 3359973
> 
> View attachment 3359974
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975




Wow, I really need to start thrifting. These finds are amazing


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> View attachment 3359970
> 
> View attachment 3359972
> 
> View attachment 3359973
> 
> View attachment 3359974
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975


Wow, what a find!


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> View attachment 3359970
> 
> View attachment 3359972
> 
> View attachment 3359973
> 
> View attachment 3359974
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975


they're both so quirky, love it!


----------



## True*Fidelity

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975





*I am not familiar with the doll, but the  MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is simply stunning!

 Enjoy both in good health.*


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> View attachment 3359970
> 
> View attachment 3359972
> 
> View attachment 3359973
> 
> View attachment 3359974
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975




I've always admired MacKenzie-Childs' home decor. What stunning craftsmanship.


----------



## Kangapouch

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> View attachment 3359970
> 
> View attachment 3359972
> 
> View attachment 3359973
> 
> View attachment 3359974
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975



Wow. Loving that bench!!


----------



## ladyash

My thrift finds from last weekend. Book is from 1901 and the watch is I think from the 40s. It winds, keeps perfect time, and is Bertmar which was apparently a house brand for People's. 

I've been MIA for awhile due to work. I started a new job that now allows evening and weekends free so I have time to myself again!!


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> View attachment 3360713
> View attachment 3360714
> 
> 
> My thrift finds from last weekend. Book is from 1901 and the watch is I think from the 40s. It winds, keeps perfect time, and is Bertmar which was apparently a house brand for People's.
> 
> I've been MIA for awhile due to work. I started a new job that now allows evening and weekends free so I have time to myself again!!




Welcome back, you've been missed! Great finds, so glad you can have a life again!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> View attachment 3359970
> 
> View attachment 3359972
> 
> View attachment 3359973
> 
> View attachment 3359974
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975


Love the bench!


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> View attachment 3359970
> 
> View attachment 3359972
> 
> View attachment 3359973
> 
> View attachment 3359974
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975


LOVE the bench. And I learned something new. Never knew about Lanvin dolls.I have never seen one.


----------



## ladyash

chowlover2 said:


> Welcome back, you've been missed! Great finds, so glad you can have a life again!



YES! Making 2x as much as my previous position which means I don't need to work two jobs in the summer anymore. Plus i's a straight 9-5 so no working weird hours and being on call and almost always working six days a week like I was in my previous position. I actually have time to get back into thrifting. Also, I just bought a stunning vintage floor length dress off of instagram...Crossing fingers it fits me and looks good on. I've never purchased clothes without trying on first so will see how this goes.


----------



## Kelly7adria

Savers was finally good to me. Jimmy Choos for $5.99 and Ferragamos for $9.99


----------



## chowlover2

ladyash said:


> YES! Making 2x as much as my previous position which means I don't need to work two jobs in the summer anymore. Plus i's a straight 9-5 so no working weird hours and being on call and almost always working six days a week like I was in my previous position. I actually have time to get back into thrifting. Also, I just bought a stunning vintage floor length dress off of instagram...Crossing fingers it fits me and looks good on. I've never purchased clothes without trying on first so will see how this goes.


----------



## joschi

Kelly7adria said:


> Savers was finally good to me. Jimmy Choos for $5.99 and Ferragamos for $9.99




Love both [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Those Choos are amazing!



Kelly7adria said:


> Savers was finally good to me. Jimmy Choos for $5.99 and Ferragamos for $9.99


----------



## Cc1213

Kelly7adria said:


> Savers was finally good to me. Jimmy Choos for $5.99 and Ferragamos for $9.99




What beautiful Choos! The embellishments are so fun


----------



## mharri20

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored one of my dream items!!! A Miss Lanvin doll!
> 
> These are Limited Edition dolls and she retailed for $555.  She was marked $12, but it was 40% off day.....so I only paid $7.20
> 
> http://www.lovika.com/miss-lanvin-collection/
> 
> 
> Miss Lanvin 26
> 
> View attachment 3359970
> 
> View attachment 3359972
> 
> View attachment 3359973
> 
> View attachment 3359974
> 
> The MacKenzie-Childs Ridiculous bench is another recent acquisition dream item!
> View attachment 3359975



This is just fantastic! Such a cool find! 



Kelly7adria said:


> Savers was finally good to me. Jimmy Choos for $5.99 and Ferragamos for $9.99



Those Jimmy Choos are gorgeous!! They are a fairly recent style too, and retailed for a lot because of the embellishments. Major score!


----------



## TinksDelite

9tailsfox said:


> Hello, I'm newbie here. I'm looking for bestaff 554 mountain brown Messenger bag. anyone has it thanks



Welcome but you'll find that buying/selling is against the forum rules.


----------



## drifter

Found this floral Equipment blouse.  I would have never known about Equipment if it wasn't for this forum so thanks guys!


----------



## mharri20

drifter said:


> Found this floral Equipment blouse.  I would have never known about Equipment if it wasn't for this forum so thanks guys!



Congrats on the find! I loooooove Equipment tops. Still haven't found one at a thrift store (although I've gotten them cheap on Poshmark), but hopefully one day it will come. You'll love the quality of the silk!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Kelly7adria said:


> Savers was finally good to me. Jimmy Choos for $5.99 and Ferragamos for $9.99




Adorable Choos! So feminine!



drifter said:


> Found this floral Equipment blouse.  I would have never known about Equipment if it wasn't for this forum so thanks guys!




Pretty!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Blue, purple and pink must have been on my mind this shopping trip!


Blumarine top $8





Paul Smith shirt $6





Erdem dress $14





James Perse top $6





Desigual tee $7





Marchesa Voyage blouse $8





Jean Paul Gaultier Soleil top $6





Irving and Fine tunic $7





Lilly Pulitzer dress $12


----------



## BeenBurned

I found brand new Chanel glasses (RX ready) at Savers for $8.99. I knew they were  authentic but had them authenticated to be sure. (Can't wait for my next  eye exam so I can use them with new lenses!)


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Blue, purple and pink must have been on my mind this shopping trip!
> 
> 
> Blumarine top $8
> 
> View attachment 3366532
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Smith shirt $6
> 
> View attachment 3366533
> 
> 
> 
> Erdem dress $14
> 
> View attachment 3366534
> 
> 
> 
> James Perse top $6
> 
> View attachment 3366536
> 
> 
> 
> Desigual tee $7
> 
> View attachment 3366538
> 
> 
> 
> Marchesa Voyage blouse $8
> 
> View attachment 3366540
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier Soleil top $6
> 
> View attachment 3366541
> 
> 
> 
> Irving and Fine tunic $7
> 
> View attachment 3366542
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer dress $12
> 
> View attachment 3366543



Everything is so pretty !


----------



## Tomsmom

BeenBurned said:


> I found brand new Chanel glasses (RX ready) at Savers for $8.99. I knew they were  authentic but had them authenticated to be sure. (Can't wait for my next  eye exam so I can use them with new lenses!)



Wow!  Those are nice great find!


----------



## BeenBurned

Tomsmom said:


> Wow!  Those are nice great find!


Thank you!

While I get so annoyed seeing fakes at thrifts and being told, "well we don't sell as authentic," or fakes being sold for prices that they'd put on genuine items, I love when they don't know the difference.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Blue, purple and pink must have been on my mind this shopping trip!
> 
> 
> Blumarine top $8
> 
> View attachment 3366532
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Smith shirt $6
> 
> View attachment 3366533
> 
> 
> 
> Erdem dress $14
> 
> View attachment 3366534
> 
> 
> 
> James Perse top $6
> 
> View attachment 3366536
> 
> 
> 
> Desigual tee $7
> 
> View attachment 3366538
> 
> 
> 
> Marchesa Voyage blouse $8
> 
> View attachment 3366540
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier Soleil top $6
> 
> View attachment 3366541
> 
> 
> 
> Irving and Fine tunic $7
> 
> View attachment 3366542
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly Pulitzer dress $12
> 
> View attachment 3366543


I love the blouses, so pretty; especially the parrots! I would wear those in a flash!


----------



## Raven3766

BeenBurned said:


> I found brand new Chanel glasses (RX ready) at Savers for $8.99. I knew they were  authentic but had them authenticated to be sure. (Can't wait for my next  eye exam so I can use them with new lenses!)


They look brand new, what an awesome find!


----------



## Raven3766

Went to the thrift yesterday, everything $2. It was Frye day...boots and backpack...boots need a little work.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160527_081803_zpsxpgyaaa1.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Went to the thrift yesterday, everything $2. It was Frye day...boots and backpack...boots need a little work.
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160527_081803_zpsxpgyaaa1.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



I love Frye finds!  That backpack looks so cool .


----------



## BeenBurned

Raven3766 said:


> They look brand new, what an awesome find!


They are brand new, still with the demo lenses. 

Thanks.


----------



## BeenBurned

Raven3766 said:


> Went to the thrift yesterday, everything $2. It was Frye day...boots and backpack...boots need a little work.
> http://


Nice!


----------



## Rikilove10

Found a bargain price at Macy's: $32 for this new Coach Accordion Zip wallet in eggplant. The tag read $48 but it rang up as $32! Almost 80% off, whoo-hoo!


----------



## Raven3766

BeenBurned said:


> Nice!





Tomsmom said:


> I love Frye finds!  That backpack looks so cool .



Thank you ladies! Can't fit the boots, going to the bay; couldn't leave them for the price.  The backpack is totally mine!


----------



## les0411

Hi ladies!!!  I'm not a frequent poster as I'm not admittedly a good "thrifter" as I never find as amazing things as you guys! [emoji4]. Today visiting a consignment store I fell in heavy like with a pair of SF shoes. I'm wayyyy more familiar with male SF stuff thanks to my better half's obsession, but I'm wondering your thoughts on these. Let me disclaim I know I did not get crazyyyyy deal, I don't think, but I'm most curious if these are indeed as cool as I initially thought! I couldn't think of better audience to ask. Ok now please be honest lol. And thanks for letting me share!!!!! [emoji8]


----------



## SouthTampa

BeenBurned said:


> I found brand new Chanel glasses (RX ready) at Savers for $8.99. I knew they were  authentic but had them authenticated to be sure. (Can't wait for my next  eye exam so I can use them with new lenses!)


Love them!   I just spent a small fortune on some Prada eyewear.   Enjoy them!


----------



## SouthTampa

les0411 said:


> Hi ladies!!!  I'm not a frequent poster as I'm not admittedly a good "thrifter" as I never find as amazing things as you guys! [emoji4]. Today visiting a consignment store I fell in heavy like with a pair of SF shoes. I'm wayyyy more familiar with male SF stuff thanks to my better half's obsession, but I'm wondering your thoughts on these. Let me disclaim I know I did not get crazyyyyy deal, I don't think, but I'm most curious if these are indeed as cool as I initially thought! I couldn't think of better audience to ask. Ok now please be honest lol. And thanks for letting me share!!!!! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3367089
> View attachment 3367090


Lovely.   Quite the classic design in a classic red color.  Enjoy!


----------



## BeenBurned

SouthTampa said:


> Love them!   I just spent a small fortune on some Prada eyewear.   Enjoy them!


Thanks. I'd never spend that kind of money at Lenscrafters! While I like them, I'm too cheap to spend the money.

A few years ago, TJ Maxx was getting closeouts on Luxotica frames and they were priced between $30 and $60. I got Burberry frames for $29.99!


----------



## SouthTampa

BeenBurned said:


> Thanks. I'd never spend that kind of money at Lenscrafters! While I like them, I'm too cheap to spend the money.
> 
> A few years ago, TJ Maxx was getting closeouts on Luxotica frames and they were priced between $30 and $60. I got Burberry frames for $29.99!



I need to shop with you!


----------



## BeenBurned

SouthTampa said:


> I need to shop with you!


LOL! A lot of it involves good timing and being in the right place at the right time.

These were the Burb glasses - stock pic:


----------



## True*Fidelity

I love PEARLS 
What a difference in price, yet I am equally happy with these two pairs of shoes! My BN from Neiman Marcus Rene Caovilla Pearly-Bead Flat Leather Sandals;
and my almost-new, inexpensive (just had to buy a beautiful preowned $8 maxi dress and the shoes were thrown-in for free) Moda sandals


----------



## nerimanna

Not second hand but a super marked down item. Josie Natori chinois silk wrap. Retailed $350 and I got it at $69 (80% off it's as good as second hand price!). Do you ladies think I can use this for casual wear (on top of tank top and jeans) or it's too sleepwear?


----------



## jamamcg

nerimanna said:


> Not second hand but a super marked down item. Josie Natori chinois silk wrap. Retailed $350 and I got it at $69 (80% off it's as good as second hand price!). Do you ladies think I can use this for casual wear (on top of tank top and jeans) or it's too sleepwear?




You can wear it as you like. It's very valentino. There was a trend here a few years ago and lots of girls were wearing short kimono style jackets as casual wear and it looked good.


----------



## justeen

Marc Jacobs loafers I paid $10 for at Salvation Army!


----------



## Ladybug09

nerimanna said:


> Not second hand but a super marked down item. Josie Natori chinois silk wrap. Retailed $350 and I got it at $69 (80% off it's as good as second hand price!). Do you ladies think I can use this for casual wear (on top of tank top and jeans) or it's too sleepwear?



I'd wear it out.


----------



## applecidered

les0411 said:


> Hi ladies!!!  I'm not a frequent poster as I'm not admittedly a good "thrifter" as I never find as amazing things as you guys! [emoji4]. Today visiting a consignment store I fell in heavy like with a pair of SF shoes. I'm wayyyy more familiar with male SF stuff thanks to my better half's obsession, but I'm wondering your thoughts on these. Let me disclaim I know I did not get crazyyyyy deal, I don't think, but I'm most curious if these are indeed as cool as I initially thought! I couldn't think of better audience to ask. Ok now please be honest lol. And thanks for letting me share!!!!! [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3367089
> View attachment 3367090


If you think you will wear them, then keep them. Personally I have put my kitten heeled shoes away since I've been in the mood for being taller (lol!) but it's definitely a preference thing.


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> You can wear it as you like. It's very valentino. There was a trend here a few years ago and lots of girls were wearing short kimono style jackets as casual wear and it looked good.


 thanks for the valentino reference. i looked it up for inspiration


----------



## nerimanna

Ladybug09 said:


> I'd wear it out.


now i want to wear it asap


----------



## LuxeDeb

BeenBurned said:


> I found brand new Chanel glasses (RX ready) at Savers for $8.99. I knew they were  authentic but had them authenticated to be sure. (Can't wait for my next  eye exam so I can use them with new lenses!)



Gorgeous! I used to have a fabulous pair of Chanel eyeglasses. Even though I wore contacts most of the time it's when I broke my Chanel eyeglasses that I decided to bite the bullet and get lasik.



Raven3766 said:


> Went to the thrift yesterday, everything $2. It was Frye day...boots and backpack...boots need a little work.



Looks like they still have some good life in them. Frye stuff seems to last forever!



Rikilove10 said:


> Found a bargain price at Macy's: $32 for this new Coach Accordion Zip wallet in eggplant. The tag read $48 but it rang up as $32! Almost 80% off, whoo-hoo!



What a yummy color!



les0411 said:


> Hi ladies!!!  I'm not a frequent poster as I'm not admittedly a good "thrifter" as I never find as amazing things as you guys! [emoji4]. Today visiting a consignment store I fell in heavy like with a pair of SF shoes. I'm wayyyy more familiar with male SF stuff thanks to my better half's obsession, but I'm wondering your thoughts on these. Let me disclaim I know I did not get crazyyyyy deal, I don't think, but I'm most curious if these are indeed as cool as I initially thought! I couldn't think of better audience to ask. Ok now please be honest lol. And thanks for letting me share!!!!! [emoji8]



Cute! They look like they are in fab condition. Kitten heels go in & out of style, so you could tuck them away if you don't want to wear them now. They look pretty comfy.


----------



## LuxeDeb

True*Fidelity said:


> I love PEARLS
> What a difference in price, yet I am equally happy with these two pairs of shoes! My BN from Neiman Marcus Rene Caovilla Pearly-Bead Flat Leather Sandals;
> and my almost-new, inexpensive (just had to buy a beautiful preowned $8 maxi dress and the shoes were thrown-in for free) Moda sandals



So pretty & feminine!



nerimanna said:


> Not second hand but a super marked down item. Josie Natori chinois silk wrap. Retailed $350 and I got it at $69 (80% off it's as good as second hand price!). Do you ladies think I can use this for casual wear (on top of tank top and jeans) or it's too sleepwear?



Beautiful! Just don't wear the belt. It will look gorgeous worn loose with a tank top, skinny jeans & heels!



justeen said:


> Marc Jacobs loafers I paid $10 for at Salvation Army!



Cute!


----------



## magdalinka

Not thrift but even better prices. Hit the jack pot at Old Navy. Everything on the photo is between $.47-$.97 cents.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Oooh amazing! I keep missing the price kills at gap and old navy 



magdalinka said:


> Not thrift but even better prices. Hit the jack pot at Old Navy. Everything on the photo is between $.47-$.97 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373958
> View attachment 3373960


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Not thrift but even better prices. Hit the jack pot at Old Navy. Everything on the photo is between $.47-$.97 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373958
> View attachment 3373960


Great haul, excellent prices! Wow, good for you Magda!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Not thrift but even better prices. Hit the jack pot at Old Navy. Everything on the photo is between $.47-$.97 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373958
> View attachment 3373960



Great haul!!


----------



## vesperholly

magdalinka said:


> Not thrift but even better prices. Hit the jack pot at Old Navy. Everything on the photo is between $.47-$.97 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373958
> View attachment 3373960



Damn, last week I got that same yellow and purple shirt in the second pic, but I paid $8 for it!


----------



## magdalinka

vesperholly said:


> Damn, last week I got that same yellow and purple shirt in the second pic, but I paid $8 for it!





Tomsmom said:


> Great haul!!





Raven3766 said:


> Great haul, excellent prices! Wow, good for you Magda!





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Oooh amazing! I keep missing the price kills at gap and old navy



 thanks everyone. Actually, we went back a few days later and all the same stuff was priced up again. Just luck I guess


----------



## magdalinka

Come on everyone, I am sure you guys have been finding great stuff, let's see it ;D
I found 2 gold rings and a Tod's bag. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Cc1213

My local goodwill has begun to price St John at $20+, but the other day I found this beautiful jacket for $5 . It's a little wrinkled, but it will be adorable after a trip to the cleaners.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Not thrift but even better prices. Hit the jack pot at Old Navy. Everything on the photo is between $.47-$.97 cents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373958
> View attachment 3373960



Wow, great time to stock up for the kids! Those prices are amazing!



Cc1213 said:


> My local goodwill has begun to price St John at $20+, but the other day I found this beautiful jacket for $5 . It's a little wrinkled, but it will be adorable after a trip to the cleaners.
> View attachment 3374347



Cute! I bet it looks gorgeous with your dark hair!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored at a vintage jewelry sale! The Swoboda Jade and pearl earrings and brooch set was only $10. The fancy nail file $1.25. Everything else was only $2.50, even the Crown Trifari which is supposedly very collectible. The gold tone Poodle in the top middle is a locket pendant!






Really excited about scoring a Kaufman Franco dress! Retail was around $2500. It's missing the skinny belt that goes under the bodice. My boobs will keep it up, but I'll need a belt to cinch it in. It's a little big and a little heavy.....sounds like a recipe for disaster (without a belt)! Lol

Kaufman Franco strapless dress $5









How cute is this Pucci bag?! $22
The earrings are Elizabeth Showers $8


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored at a vintage jewelry sale! The Swoboda Jade and pearl earrings and brooch set was only $10. The fancy nail file $1.25. Everything else was only $2.50, even the Crown Trifari which is supposedly very collectible. The gold tone Poodle in the top middle is a locket pendant!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374733
> 
> 
> 
> Really excited about scoring a Kaufman Franco dress! Retail was around $2500. It's missing the skinny belt that goes under the bodice. My boobs will keep it up, but I'll need a belt to cinch it in. It's a little big and a little heavy.....sounds like a recipe for disaster (without a belt)! Lol
> 
> Kaufman Franco strapless dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3374734
> 
> View attachment 3374735
> 
> View attachment 3374736
> 
> 
> 
> How cute is this Pucci bag?! $22
> The earrings are Elizabeth Showers $8
> 
> View attachment 3374744



The pucci is great and I love the jewelry!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> My local goodwill has begun to price St John at $20+, but the other day I found this beautiful jacket for $5 . It's a little wrinkled, but it will be adorable after a trip to the cleaners.
> View attachment 3374347



Love St John!


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored at a vintage jewelry sale! The Swoboda Jade and pearl earrings and brooch set was only $10. The fancy nail file $1.25. Everything else was only $2.50, even the Crown Trifari which is supposedly very collectible. The gold tone Poodle in the top middle is a locket pendant!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374733
> 
> 
> 
> Really excited about scoring a Kaufman Franco dress! Retail was around $2500. It's missing the skinny belt that goes under the bodice. My boobs will keep it up, but I'll need a belt to cinch it in. It's a little big and a little heavy.....sounds like a recipe for disaster (without a belt)! Lol
> 
> Kaufman Franco strapless dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3374734
> 
> View attachment 3374735
> 
> View attachment 3374736
> 
> 
> 
> How cute is this Pucci bag?! $22
> The earrings are Elizabeth Showers $8
> 
> View attachment 3374744


Fun jewelry. Cute Pucci. You do not find those very often. I have a friend who LOVES Pucci.


----------



## Morrigan3

BeenBurned said:


> I found brand new Chanel glasses (RX ready) at Savers for $8.99. I knew they were  authentic but had them authenticated to be sure. (Can't wait for my next  eye exam so I can use them with new lenses!)


Gorgeous!  Thrift score!


----------



## Morrigan3

lisak026 said:


> fun jewelry. Cute pucci. You do not find those very often. I have a friend who loves pucci.


omg. Want.the.bag.


----------



## BeenBurned

Morrigan3 said:


> Gorgeous!  Thrift score!


Thanks! Too bad it doesn't happen often!


----------



## cheapandthecity

has anyone every gotten a good deal on the REALREAL.com consignment??

Thanks!!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Cc1213 said:


> I still need to post my finds from the past month, but for now, here's a few finds from today
> 
> Phillip Lim leather jacket $4. This is butter soft, and extremely beautiful. It has some stains, so I'll either have them cleaned or dye the jacket. I love the color, so I hope the stains come out!
> 
> St John top - $14
> 
> YSL tie for the hubby - $2


Looove that jacket! It looks incredible on you, I'm glad you didn't have to dye it!



LuxeDeb said:


> I tend to share my Chanel and designer scores, but I get others pretty things too!
> 
> Neiman Marcus Christmas wreath NWT $800!!!!! I got 2 for $10 each
> 
> Barbie Senior Prom by Enesco musical figurine $3
> Pam Hiran bib necklace $8
> Limoges kiosk box NWT $195, $20


Holy crap! Who spends $1600 on Christmas wreaths and then gives them away!!?? They're stunning!



Mad Mac said:


> super excited about my find at the Goodwill. I felt it was real, so I took it to the LV store and they authenticated it and told me that it was from 1995.  The zipper was broken and they couldn't repair it.  I went home and used a pair of pliers to fix the zipper.  The interior and exterior  are in  great shape but it's missing the strap.  For $10, in okay with it.


Amazing find! Congrats!!



SakuraSakura said:


> Glitter Toms $13.00. I was looking for this style in my size for a while and it was discontinued in regular stores. I can't believe I found these in my size!


Love when that happens!



magdalinka said:


> Chanel Mules $25. Love finding anything Chanel, especially in my size.
> Ferragamo varas $6
> Amber and 925 bracelet $2
> Vintage pearl and 14k clasp necklaces $3 each


Gorgeous shoes!! Such steals 



Raven3766 said:


> I found a PRADA ruffle handbag for $7....


Gorgeous! I love their simple logo emblem



LuxeDeb said:


> My designer addiction continues!!
> 
> 
> Chanel pants $20
> 
> 
> Vintage Chanel pants $20
> 
> 
> Burberry silk skirt $20
> 
> 
> Temperley London dress $20
> 
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent cropped pants NWT $20
> 
> 
> Prada dress top $15
> 
> 
> Gucci top $10
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci skirt $5
> 
> 
> Giorgio Armani silk top $5


Those YSL pants are absolutely TDF! Always blown away by your finds



Cc1213 said:


> My mom found two brand new Alexander McQueen dresses with the tags still attached. $5 each! She gave me the pink one


How sweet! I can't believe someone would just give those away!



Kangapouch said:


> Jill Sander Silk Dress - $30 (cost $570 new)
> Theory shirt - $1.79 GW
> Juicy suede shoes $3.99 VV


That dress is EVERYTHING! So beautiful



magdalinka said:


> My new to me Chanel double sided flap $300 eBay find. Needed some tls but doing much better already.





quinna said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share my latest eBay score this morning. I found this Chanel medium classic double flap for $300. Considering the vintage age it's in very good shape.


You ladies both got such incredible deals! It's my dream to invest in a great Chanel classic



mharri20 said:


> Not super high end, but I was really excited to find these J Crew leopard loafers in my size for $8! They fit me perfect and are so comfortable, so they are perfect for work.
> 
> This is at the dry cleaners but I also managed to get a James Perse sweater coat thing at goodwill for $5.80! I love neutral colors so this is perfect and it's super cozy. Now it needs to get cold again so I can wear it!


Lol I saw that James Perse coat in your snapchat, I absolutely love it! Those loafers are also adorable, and you can't beat that price!



Kelly7adria said:


> Savers was finally good to me. Jimmy Choos for $5.99 and Ferragamos for $9.99


Holy crap! Crazy good deals! Congrats 



drifter said:


> Found this floral Equipment blouse.  I would have never known about Equipment if it wasn't for this forum so thanks guys!


Looove Equipment! I didn't know about them until this forum either!


les0411 said:


> Hi ladies!!!  I'm not a frequent poster as I'm not admittedly a good "thrifter" as I never find as amazing things as you guys! [emoji4]. Today visiting a consignment store I fell in heavy like with a pair of SF shoes. I'm wayyyy more familiar with male SF stuff thanks to my better half's obsession, but I'm wondering your thoughts on these. Let me disclaim I know I did not get crazyyyyy deal, I don't think, but I'm most curious if these are indeed as cool as I initially thought! I couldn't think of better audience to ask. Ok now please be honest lol. And thanks for letting me share!!!!! [emoji8]


I think those are so adorable! And they look like they're brand new never worn! Such a cute find



justeen said:


> Marc Jacobs loafers I paid $10 for at Salvation Army!


Great find!



Cc1213 said:


> My local goodwill has begun to price St John at $20+, but the other day I found this beautiful jacket for $5 . It's a little wrinkled, but it will be adorable after a trip to the cleaners.


Looove this! I always depend on my drycleaner to bring my thrifted pieces back to life


----------



## thriftyandlux

I've been taking a bit of a break from thrifting lately but I did manage these two finds the other week:
Theory 'Lemia' dress $13 @ VV
Weekend Max Mara dress $25 @VV

Super bummed that stores are reaaally overpricing now  but these dresses were too classic and perfect to pass on


----------



## Mad Mac

I was so happy to find these Chanel platform sandals in great shape at the Goodwill [emoji4]


----------



## chowlover2

Mad Mac said:


> I was so happy to find these Chanel platform sandals in great shape at the Goodwill [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376722




Gorgeous!


----------



## Mad Mac

Thank you @chowlover2


----------



## Tomsmom

Mad Mac said:


> I was so happy to find these Chanel platform sandals in great shape at the Goodwill [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376722



Wow awesome find!!


----------



## True*Fidelity

Mad Mac said:


> I was so happy to find these Chanel platform sandals in great shape at the Goodwill [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376722


Wow.  Wear them in good health!


----------



## oldbaglover

serenaa.lu said:


> I've been taking a bit of a break from thrifting lately but I did manage these two finds the other week:
> Theory 'Lemia' dress $13 @ VV
> Weekend Max Mara dress $25 @VV
> 
> Super bummed that stores are reaaally overpricing now  but these dresses were too classic and perfect to pass on


those are cute dresses and look great on you! I have seen a lot of size 8 and smaller at thrifts and wish I could wear those sizes.


----------



## jamamcg

Had a very slow couple of weeks. And been sorting through some of my vintage finds. So I decided to take some pics as the weather has been so good here. 
(Can't remember if I shared these before so apologies if I have already) 




1970's "Bus Stop" play suit   Love the print on this 




Beautiful 1950's Forrest greet brocade style dress 




1960's two piece I love the colour and the lace detailing. 




And I want to share this. I adapted a pattern that I bough and made this dress the fabric is left over from my grandmothers kitchen curtains.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

WOW! You have found some beautiful treasures [emoji4] Everything is delightfu[emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi all [emoji4] I'm new to collecting purses.  I am pretty good with jewelry but I need to do more research for purses. I found this purse at a resale shop yesterday for $28. I really like the cross body style and the studs really caught my eye. I'm not familiar with the designer at all but the leather is really soft and supple. 

The resale shop had all their designer bags chained up, so I felt bad making her unlock so many bags. They had a large MZ Wallace bag but the color looked a bit too old fashion for me. They also had this huge gold coach bag for $150. I almost purchased it but I didn't know what it retailed for. 

Here is my $28 bag by Vince Caputo. Thank you so much for letting share [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Ugh... Sorry I meant Vince Camuto [emoji5]


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

No way - those are gorgeous! How much?



Mad Mac said:


> I was so happy to find these Chanel platform sandals in great shape at the Goodwill [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376722


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Yesterday at gwo, longchamp and gucci bags and my first pair of dsquared2 shoes.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

For a total of $6


----------



## Mad Mac

shoppinggalnyc said:


> No way - those are gorgeous! How much?




Thank you . They were $8 [emoji4]


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased a Bottega Veneta clutch for $5....

http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160610_095201_zpsy86ce0pc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all [emoji4] I'm new to collecting purses.  I am pretty good with jewelry but I need to do more research for purses. I found this purse at a resale shop yesterday for $28. I really like the cross body style and the studs really caught my eye. I'm not familiar with the designer at all but the leather is really soft and supple.
> 
> The resale shop had all their designer bags chained up, so I felt bad making her unlock so many bags. They had a large MZ Wallace bag but the color looked a bit too old fashion for me. They also had this huge gold coach bag for $150. I almost purchased it but I didn't know what it retailed for.
> 
> Here is my $28 bag by Vince Caputo. Thank you so much for letting share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377641



I think you did well, Vince Camuto bags are pretty pricey! Great find.


----------



## True*Fidelity

Cyanide Rose said:


> Here is my $28 bag by Vince Caputo. Thank you so much for letting share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377641




Nice bag!
 I have a pair of Vince Camuto sandals, which I really really like.


----------



## jamamcg

2goodeyestoo said:


> Yesterday at gwo, longchamp and gucci bags and my first pair of dsquared2 shoes.




Love the vintage Gucci.


----------



## nerimanna

Mad Mac said:


> I was so happy to find these Chanel platform sandals in great shape at the Goodwill [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376722



lucky you! they're beautiful!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow that's amazing!



Mad Mac said:


> Thank you . They were $8 [emoji4]


----------



## bagshoemisses

My thrifting Thursday finds yesterday:

Longchamp Le Pliage mini $12

Marc by Marc Jacobs zip around wallet $25


----------



## SimplyB

Mad Mac said:


> I was so happy to find these Chanel platform sandals in great shape at the Goodwill [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376722




[emoji7] I wish I found Chanel at my local thrift store!  Beautiful!


----------



## SimplyB

bagshoemisses said:


> My thrifting Thursday finds yesterday:
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage mini $12
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs zip around wallet $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378304




Adorable Longchamp!  Perfect for the summer.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

jamamcg said:


> Love the vintage Gucci.


Thank you.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

https://www.amazon.com/Cobra-Ultimate-Detection-SLR-500/dp/B008AT6BOW

$2 sealed nib

A zinger salad dressing dispenser $1, nib

A solelil, yellow, le creuset pan with panini press for $4

Three pairs of B.F.T. by barefoot tess boots, my size brand new $3 a piece.

Three Lecreuset pots with vintage handles and spouts for $3.75 a piece.

I love my gwo.


----------



## lotus_elise

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all [emoji4]
> 
> Here is my $28 bag by Vince Caputo. Thank you so much for letting share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377641





That bag is delicious. Good find!


----------



## bagshoemisses

SimplyB said:


> Adorable Longchamp!  Perfect for the summer.



Thank you. 

It's my first intro to the brand. If someone cares to share what makes it so special (I see many love their bags) I'd love to read and gain a lil knowledge about the brand.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

chowlover2 said:


> I think you did well, Vince Camuto bags are pretty pricey! Great find.







True*Fidelity said:


> Nice bag!
> 
> I have a pair of Vince Camuto sandals, which I really really like.







lotus_elise said:


> That bag is delicious. Good find!




Thank you so much!  U have learned so much here and still there is much more to learn. I love this thread. 

All the thrift finds here are amazing [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I found this at an upscale resale shop, I really loved the color but hadn't heard of the brand. It is in like new condition. I paid $280. I haven't seen any on eBay in this color for comparison but the owner of the shop said I was getting a really great deal on the bag. I hope she was right [emoji5]


----------



## bagnshoe

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this at an upscale resale shop, I really loved the color but hadn't heard of the brand. It is in like new condition. I paid $280. I haven't seen any on eBay in this color for comparison but the owner of the shop said I was getting a really great deal on the bag. I hope she was right [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378510
> View attachment 3378511




It's Chloe bag which is a high end designer. You got a great deal. Congrats!! Looks pretty


----------



## Cyanide Rose

bagnshoe said:


> It's Chloe bag which is a high end designer. You got a great deal. Congrats!! Looks pretty




Thank you so much bagnshoe! I'm so happy to know that I didn't over pay. Thanks again [emoji5]


----------



## bagnshoe

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much bagnshoe! I'm so happy to know that I didn't over pay. Thanks again [emoji5]




You're welcome  enjoy your bag !!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

bagnshoe said:


> You're welcome  enjoy your bag !!




Will do [emoji4] Have a great weekend!


----------



## bagnshoe

Cyanide Rose said:


> Will do [emoji4] Have a great weekend!




Thanks . You too !![emoji1]


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this at an upscale resale shop, I really loved the color but hadn't heard of the brand. It is in like new condition. I paid $280. I haven't seen any on eBay in this color for comparison but the owner of the shop said I was getting a really great deal on the bag. I hope she was right [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378510
> View attachment 3378511


Omg! It's a Chloe! Good deal!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Yesterday at gwo, longchamp and gucci bags and my first pair of dsquared2 shoes.


Nice, the Gucci look as though it is in good vintage shape.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Omg! It's a Chloe! Good deal!




Thanks so much Raven3766 [emoji5]


----------



## MahoganyQT

bagshoemisses said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's my first intro to the brand. If someone cares to share what makes it so special (I see many love their bags) I'd love to read and gain a lil knowledge about the brand.




I own quite a few. Most people like that they are simple, light weight, and can carry a lot. They are also carefree. You don't really need to baby them. You can find a board dedicated to longchamp under contemporary designers.


----------



## SimplyB

bagshoemisses said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's my first intro to the brand. If someone cares to share what makes it so special (I see many love their bags) I'd love to read and gain a lil knowledge about the brand.




I'm probably not the best person to answer as I only have 2 Longchamp Le Pliage (nylon tote size), but I bought mine specifically for travel (they're packable) and kids outdoor sporting events. Fairly durable for the price.  A discreet but still classy bag. When I was much younger, Le SportSac was a popular brand for travel/school.  IMHO, I view Longchamp as the modern day, more sophisticated version of Le SportSac.

They've been around since 1948, but I suspect they've become more popular ever since Princess Kate (Duchess of Cambridge) starting wearing them.  It's popular among royals.  I've read that many ladies buy them in a rainbow of colours. The all leather options (Le cuir??) seem popular. There's a Longchamp thread under contemporary brands where the Longchamp devotees could probably provide more insight.  Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Fendi scarf @ the flea for $3


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Nice, the Gucci look as though it is in good vintage shape.


Thank you, raven for being so kind.


----------



## emilu

Picked up this set of pretty Royal brierley crystal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




They've already made themselves at home in the little bar. $3 each. After a little research I found they are Gainsborough old fashioned tumbler glasses, which are discontinued but I imagine worth a bit more than I paid. 



Also I had no idea that crystal was made with lead!?  Apparently the advice is not to let wine or alcohol sit more than a few hours as the lead may leach. Generally shouldn't be a problem for glasses but I can see how a decanter could be an issue. They are pretty anyhow and were clearly not used by their prior owner. Still had the stickers on them and were covered in a thick layer of dust.


----------



## chowlover2

emilu said:


> Picked up this set of pretty Royal brierley crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379199
> 
> 
> They've already made themselves at home in the little bar. $3 each. After a little research I found they are Gainsborough old fashioned tumbler glasses, which are discontinued but I imagine worth a bit more than I paid.
> View attachment 3379202
> 
> 
> Also I had no idea that crystal was made with lead!?  Apparently the advice is not to let wine or alcohol sit more than a few hours as the lead may leach. Generally shouldn't be a problem for glasses but I can see how a decanter could be an issue. They are pretty anyhow and were clearly not used by their prior owner. Still had the stickers on them and were covered in a thick layer of dust.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Neiman Marcus Library of Fashion, designer Bjorn Wiinblad scarf. I found it out on the floor, the Hermes scarves were locked in the glass case. I purchased it for $7.50 and found out that it is selling on the bay for $1650. I can't believe it! 
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160611_214716_zpsp0ecwbat.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Neiman Marcus Library of Fashion, designer Bjorn Wiinblad scarf. I found it out on the floor, the Hermes scarves were locked in the glass case. I purchased it for $7.50 and found out that it is selling on the bay for $1650. I can't believe it!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160611_214716_zpsp0ecwbat.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



You are killing it Raven! What an incredible find!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> You are killing it Raven! What an incredible find!


Thanks Chow! It's funny but this particular store, checks everything! I'm glad I found it.


----------



## bagshoemisses

MahoganyQT said:


> I own quite a few. Most people like that they are simple, light weight, and can carry a lot. They are also carefree. You don't really need to baby them. You can find a board dedicated to longchamp under contemporary designers.







SimplyB said:


> I'm probably not the best person to answer as I only have 2 Longchamp Le Pliage (nylon tote size), but I bought mine specifically for travel (they're packable) and kids outdoor sporting events. Fairly durable for the price.  A discreet but still classy bag. When I was much younger, Le SportSac was a popular brand for travel/school.  IMHO, I view Longchamp as the modern day, more sophisticated version of Le SportSac.
> 
> They've been around since 1948, but I suspect they've become more popular ever since Princess Kate (Duchess of Cambridge) starting wearing them.  It's popular among royals.  I've read that many ladies buy them in a rainbow of colours. The all leather options (Le cuir??) seem popular. There's a Longchamp thread under contemporary brands where the Longchamp devotees could probably provide more insight.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers!




Thank you both for your responses, really both insightful.


----------



## bagshoemisses

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Neiman Marcus Library of Fashion, designer Bjorn Wiinblad scarf. I found it out on the floor, the Hermes scarves were locked in the glass case. I purchased it for $7.50 and found out that it is selling on the bay for $1650. I can't believe it!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucke...ven3766/20160611_214716_zpsp0ecwbat.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




Awesome.


----------



## Raven3766

bagshoemisses said:


> Awesome.


Thank you Misses.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Neiman Marcus Library of Fashion, designer Bjorn Wiinblad scarf. I found it out on the floor, the Hermes scarves were locked in the glass case. I purchased it for $7.50 and found out that it is selling on the bay for $1650. I can't believe it!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160611_214716_zpsp0ecwbat.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



That's gorgeous, Raven! Congrats on finding such a treasure! Looks like you might have funds for your Chanel now 

Just curious, how much do they want for Hermes scarves?


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> That's gorgeous, Raven! Congrats on finding such a treasure! Looks like you might have funds for your Chanel now
> 
> Just curious, how much do they want for Hermes scarves?


Thx Magda, the prices of the Hermes scarves drop weekly or bi-weekly. They were not full size, they measured approximately 18" ×18". Price... $250 each. There were 3 and not as pretty as the ones you've found.

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## magdalinka

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this at an upscale resale shop, I really loved the color but hadn't heard of the brand. It is in like new condition. I paid $280. I haven't seen any on eBay in this color for comparison but the owner of the shop said I was getting a really great deal on the bag. I hope she was right [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378510
> View attachment 3378511


Cool bag, that's a good deal


2goodeyestoo said:


> Yesterday at gwo, longchamp and gucci bags and my first pair of dsquared2 shoes.


Great score! 


Mad Mac said:


> I was so happy to find these Chanel platform sandals in great shape at the Goodwill [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376722


Wow! Always happy to find anything Chanel.


jamamcg said:


> Had a very slow couple of weeks. And been sorting through some of my vintage finds. So I decided to take some pics as the weather has been so good here.
> (Can't remember if I shared these before so apologies if I have already)
> 
> View attachment 3377371
> 
> 
> 1970's "Bus Stop" play suit   Love the print on this
> 
> View attachment 3377372
> 
> 
> Beautiful 1950's Forrest greet brocade style dress
> 
> View attachment 3377373
> 
> 
> 1960's two piece I love the colour and the lace detailing.
> 
> View attachment 3377374
> 
> 
> And I want to share this. I adapted a pattern that I bough and made this dress the fabric is left over from my grandmothers kitchen curtains.


That play suit is the cutest and the tress you made is gorgeous! Hope you will post more of your projects in the future. 


2goodeyestoo said:


> Fendi scarf @ the flea for $3


Love it when thy miss the great stuff, cute scarf!


emilu said:


> Picked up this set of pretty Royal brierley crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379199
> 
> 
> They've already made themselves at home in the little bar. $3 each. After a little research I found they are Gainsborough old fashioned tumbler glasses, which are discontinued but I imagine worth a bit more than I paid.
> View attachment 3379202
> 
> 
> Also I had no idea that crystal was made with lead!?  Apparently the advice is not to let wine or alcohol sit more than a few hours as the lead may leach. Generally shouldn't be a problem for glasses but I can see how a decanter could be an issue. They are pretty anyhow and were clearly not used by their prior owner. Still had the stickers on them and were covered in a thick layer of dust.



Those are beautiful and if you are worried about lead, they serve as a gorgeous bar decoration


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> My local goodwill has begun to price St John at $20+, but the other day I found this beautiful jacket for $5 . It's a little wrinkled, but it will be adorable after a trip to the cleaners.
> View attachment 3374347


Good for you, great color for the warmer months. My local thrifts have discovered St. John as well and price it at $40+


LuxeDeb said:


> I scored at a vintage jewelry sale! The Swoboda Jade and pearl earrings and brooch set was only $10. The fancy nail file $1.25. Everything else was only $2.50, even the Crown Trifari which is supposedly very collectible. The gold tone Poodle in the top middle is a locket pendant!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374733
> 
> 
> 
> Really excited about scoring a Kaufman Franco dress! Retail was around $2500. It's missing the skinny belt that goes under the bodice. My boobs will keep it up, but I'll need a belt to cinch it in. It's a little big and a little heavy.....sounds like a recipe for disaster (without a belt)! Lol
> 
> Kaufman Franco strapless dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3374734
> 
> View attachment 3374735
> 
> View attachment 3374736
> 
> 
> 
> How cute is this Pucci bag?! $22
> The earrings are Elizabeth Showers $8
> 
> View attachment 3374744



Love all your finds, the Svoboda accessories can cost quite a bit, you did great on all your sparklies


----------



## magdalinka

Here are the pics of the 2 golden rings I found. 
One is 10k gold and has an amethyst as a main stone ($6) and the other is a 14k cocktail ring with tiny rubies and opals (8). Thanks to all my years of thrifting I have gotten pretty good at spotting gold. The rings were not clearly marked and seemed that they were resized at the exact spot of the stamp but I took a chance and took them to the jeweler to confirm afterwards.


----------



## hitt

magdalinka said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 golden rings I found.
> One is 10k gold and has an amethyst as a main stone ($6) and the other is a 14k cocktail ring with tiny rubies and opals (8). Thanks to all my years of thrifting I have gotten pretty good at spotting gold. The rings were not clearly marked and seemed that they were resized at the exact spot of the stamp but I took a chance and took them to the jeweler to confirm afterwards.
> View attachment 3379493
> View attachment 3379494


You are amazing! Thank you for sharing. I wish I had an eye for jewelry.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Fendi scarf @ the flea for $3


Love your Fendi scarf! I have so many scarves, i will have send them to the bay. They are just so easy to purchase and so pretty. There is no way I could wear all of them, I just love looking at the designs and colors.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 golden rings I found.
> One is 10k gold and has an amethyst as a main stone ($6) and the other is a 14k cocktail ring with tiny rubies and opals (8). Thanks to all my years of thrifting I have gotten pretty good at spotting gold. The rings were not clearly marked and seemed that they were resized at the exact spot of the stamp but I took a chance and took them to the jeweler to confirm afterwards.
> View attachment 3379493
> View attachment 3379494


Magda strikes with jewelry again! Very pretty rings, I found an antique watch that is 14K. It has seen the worse part of jewelry life. I don't know what to do with it. Its called "Gotham". I wish it would have been in good shape, their pricing is great! Here's a pic...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160612_093257_zpsbz82cqcy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Neiman Marcus Library of Fashion, designer Bjorn Wiinblad scarf. I found it out on the floor, the Hermes scarves were locked in the glass case. I purchased it for $7.50 and found out that it is selling on the bay for $1650. I can't believe it!
> http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20160611_214716_zpsp0ecwbat.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


so unique and beautiful!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 golden rings I found.
> One is 10k gold and has an amethyst as a main stone ($6) and the other is a 14k cocktail ring with tiny rubies and opals (8). Thanks to all my years of thrifting I have gotten pretty good at spotting gold. The rings were not clearly marked and seemed that they were resized at the exact spot of the stamp but I took a chance and took them to the jeweler to confirm afterwards.
> View attachment 3379493
> View attachment 3379494



how pretty!


----------



## nerimanna

A couple of bargain finds from ebay...

Isabel Marant etoile enery dress $36 (retailed $578) listed as new w/o tag.











...and this one, i got from ebay USA (i'm not from US but I am amazed by the selection of luxury items listed that are heavily discounted - return items, new w/ defects, floor displays, and probably from thrift too). 

Patricia Bonaldi gown (Brazilian couturier). I won it at $200 (not that cheap but the retail price is $1575 - still a bargain and I fell in love with the dress). It's new with tags but with flaw - 3/4" ripped mesh at the back but can be fixed with embroidery.


----------



## hellokimmiee

nerimanna said:


> A couple of bargain finds from ebay...
> 
> Isabel Marant etoile enery dress $36 (retailed $578) listed as new w/o tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this one, i got from ebay USA (i'm not from US but I am amazed by the selection of luxury items listed that are heavily discounted - return items, new w/ defects, floor displays, and probably from thrift too).
> 
> Patricia Bonaldi gown (Brazilian couturier). I won it at $200 (not that cheap but the retail price is $1575 - still a bargain and I fell in love with the dress). It's new with tags but with flaw - 3/4" ripped mesh at the back but can be fixed with embroidery.




I like both dresses but that gown is beautiful, great find!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 golden rings I found.
> One is 10k gold and has an amethyst as a main stone ($6) and the other is a 14k cocktail ring with tiny rubies and opals (8). Thanks to all my years of thrifting I have gotten pretty good at spotting gold. The rings were not clearly marked and seemed that they were resized at the exact spot of the stamp but I took a chance and took them to the jeweler to confirm afterwards.
> View attachment 3379493
> View attachment 3379494



Beautiful!


----------



## nerimanna

hellokimmiee said:


> I like both dresses but that gown is beautiful, great find!


thank you! i was really looking for an evening gown and it was a good bargain despite the flaw (new bcbg gowns at ebay were around the $150-200 range so i figured with that budget, i could bid on a designer one instead).


----------



## Raven3766

nerimanna said:


> A couple of bargain finds from ebay...
> 
> Isabel Marant etoile enery dress $36 (retailed $578) listed as new w/o tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this one, i got from ebay USA (i'm not from US but I am amazed by the selection of luxury items listed that are heavily discounted - return items, new w/ defects, floor displays, and probably from thrift too).
> 
> Patricia Bonaldi gown (Brazilian couturier). I won it at $200 (not that cheap but the retail price is $1575 - still a bargain and I fell in love with the dress). It's new with tags but with flaw - 3/4" ripped mesh at the back but can be fixed with embroidery.


Oh my...those are beautiful, simply beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Oh my...those are beautiful, simply beautiful!



That Bonaldi gown is everything!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

magdalinka said:


> Cool bag, that's a good deal




Thank you so much magdalinka [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

magdalinka said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 golden rings I found.
> One is 10k gold and has an amethyst as a main stone ($6) and the other is a 14k cocktail ring with tiny rubies and opals (8). Thanks to all my years of thrifting I have gotten pretty good at spotting gold. The rings were not clearly marked and seemed that they were resized at the exact spot of the stamp but I took a chance and took them to the jeweler to confirm afterwards.
> View attachment 3379493
> View attachment 3379494




Great finds! I love finding gold and diamonds [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

nerimanna said:


> A couple of bargain finds from ebay...
> 
> Isabel Marant etoile enery dress $36 (retailed $578) listed as new w/o tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this one, i got from ebay USA (i'm not from US but I am amazed by the selection of luxury items listed that are heavily discounted - return items, new w/ defects, floor displays, and probably from thrift too).
> 
> Patricia Bonaldi gown (Brazilian couturier). I won it at $200 (not that cheap but the retail price is $1575 - still a bargain and I fell in love with the dress). It's new with tags but with flaw - 3/4" ripped mesh at the back but can be fixed with embroidery.




Gorgeous eBay finds! Wow [emoji4]


----------



## Cc1213

Lovin all the finds. Raven, that scarf is TDF. I haven't had much luck thrifting these past couple weeks, but I did buy this gorgeous Pucci tunic off of Poshmark for $80!


----------



## Raven3766

That's a good price and would love to have it! 

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Raven3766

Found some fragrances...St. John ($12)and Ivoire Balmain ($6), and Lanvin Arpege powder ($3) (like the container)...
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160612_210541_zpsjvzykc7j.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160612_210839_zps7sgyiqte.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160612_211341_zps7dao7a51.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nerimanna

Raven3766 said:


> Oh my...those are beautiful, simply beautiful!


than you raven!


----------



## nerimanna

chowlover2 said:


> That Bonaldi gown is everything!


thank you! my first time encountering this brand


----------



## nerimanna

Cyanide Rose said:


> Gorgeous eBay finds! Wow [emoji4]


thanks so much


----------



## JOODLZ

OMGeveryone has been finding such good stuffChanel, Hermes and everything!
I'm just not caught up with commenting  Congrats everyone!!!
But I HAVE been thrifting
Found my first-ever Mulberry bag at GW for $9.99 - 25% off coupon $7.49. Definitely on my top 5 list for this year. Wouldn't have recognized it, but for the goodies on this thread!
These D&G sunnies helped make the decision to go back to contact lenses after about 10 years of glasses. $4.99 at GW. Then Foster Grant $2.99, then Luxottica $1.99!
I've been finding some cool jewelry too. 
$3.99 GW Pearl bracelet - gold filled, but the pearls are gorgeous. Pics don't do justice!
$3.00 Humane Society Thrift - pearl necklace - 14K clasp!
$11.25 GW 925 ring with huge, unknown stone. Has a purplish cast. Have to take this to my jeweler for info.
Oopsout of roomto be continued
$6.00 Church thrift - huge amethyst bead bracelet. They had it marked "glass".
$3.99 GW 14K earrings. Oops..they missed these! Pardon the fingerprints


----------



## JOODLZ

Here's the last of the jewelry
And a cool pair of Zodiac boots I found at SA for $4.50
And, of course, how could I not post my most-recent, new favorite RED Coach Station Bag $24.99 at GW!


----------



## Cc1213

JOODLZ said:


> OMGeveryone has been finding such good stuffChanel, Hermes and everything!
> 
> I'm just not caught up with commenting  Congrats everyone!!!
> 
> But I HAVE been thrifting
> 
> Found my first-ever Mulberry bag at GW for $9.99 - 25% off coupon $7.49. Definitely on my top 5 list for this year. Wouldn't have recognized it, but for the goodies on this thread!
> 
> These D&G sunnies helped make the decision to go back to contact lenses after about 10 years of glasses. $4.99 at GW. Then Foster Grant $2.99, then Luxottica $1.99!
> 
> I've been finding some cool jewelry too.
> 
> $3.99 GW Pearl bracelet - gold filled, but the pearls are gorgeous. Pics don't do justice!
> 
> $3.00 Humane Society Thrift - pearl necklace - 14K clasp!
> 
> $11.25 GW 925 ring with huge, unknown stone. Has a purplish cast. Have to take this to my jeweler for info.
> 
> Oopsout of roomto be continued
> 
> $6.00 Church thrift - huge amethyst bead bracelet. They had it marked "glass".
> 
> $3.99 GW 14K earrings. Oops..they missed these! Pardon the fingerprints




Congrats on the Mulberry! What a great bag!


----------



## LuxeDeb

serenaa.lu said:


> I've been taking a bit of a break from thrifting lately but I did manage these two finds the other week:
> 
> Theory 'Lemia' dress $13 @ VV
> 
> Weekend Max Mara dress $25 @VV
> 
> 
> Super bummed that stores are reaaally overpricing now  but these dresses were too classic and perfect to pass on




Cute dresses and still a steal compared to retail!



Mad Mac said:


> I was so happy to find these Chanel platform sandals in great shape at the Goodwill [emoji4]
> View attachment 3376722




OMG so adorable!



jamamcg said:


> Had a very slow couple of weeks. And been sorting through some of my vintage finds. So I decided to take some pics as the weather has been so good here.
> (Can't remember if I shared these before so apologies if I have already)
> 
> View attachment 3377371
> 
> 
> 1970's "Bus Stop" play suit   Love the print on this
> 
> View attachment 3377372
> 
> 
> Beautiful 1950's Forrest greet brocade style dress
> 
> View attachment 3377373
> 
> 
> 1960's two piece I love the colour and the lace detailing.
> 
> View attachment 3377374
> 
> 
> And I want to share this. I adapted a pattern that I bough and made this dress the fabric is left over from my grandmothers kitchen curtains.




Such beautiful styles!



Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi all [emoji4] I'm new to collecting purses.  I am pretty good with jewelry but I need to do more research for purses. I found this purse at a resale shop yesterday for $28. I really like the cross body style and the studs really caught my eye. I'm not familiar with the designer at all but the leather is really soft and supple.
> 
> The resale shop had all their designer bags chained up, so I felt bad making her unlock so many bags. They had a large MZ Wallace bag but the color looked a bit too old fashion for me. They also had this huge gold coach bag for $150. I almost purchased it but I didn't know what it retailed for.
> 
> Here is my $28 bag by Vince Caputo. Thank you so much for letting share [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377641




Looks like a great casual bag! Love cross Bodies!


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> Yesterday at gwo, longchamp and gucci bags and my first pair of dsquared2 shoes.




Wow, great finds! I want to see more pics of the Dsquared shoes



Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a Bottega Veneta clutch for $5....




Cool find!



bagshoemisses said:


> My thrifting Thursday finds yesterday:
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage mini $12
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs zip around wallet $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378304




Fun summery colors! Love!



2goodeyestoo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Cobra-Ultimate-Detection-SLR-500/dp/B008AT6BOW
> 
> $2 sealed nib
> 
> A zinger salad dressing dispenser $1, nib
> 
> A solelil, yellow, le creuset pan with panini press for $4
> 
> Three pairs of B.F.T. by barefoot tess boots, my size brand new $3 a piece.
> 
> Three Lecreuset pots with vintage handles and spouts for $3.75 a piece.
> 
> I love my gwo.




You find such amazing things at your GWO! I cannot figure out how they make it there. I wonder if they were priced ridiculously high at the regular gw, so they don't sell & then end up going to the GWO & selling for next to nothing. 



Cyanide Rose said:


> I found this at an upscale resale shop, I really loved the color but hadn't heard of the brand. It is in like new condition. I paid $280. I haven't seen any on eBay in this color for comparison but the owner of the shop said I was getting a really great deal on the bag. I hope she was right [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378510
> View attachment 3378511




I loved that bag so much I have it in 2 colors. It's super soft, holds a ton and has great shape with a flat bottom! 



2goodeyestoo said:


> Fendi scarf @ the flea for $3



Gorgeous, so gorgeous!!


----------



## applecidered

JOODLZ said:


> Here's the last of the jewelry
> And a cool pair of Zodiac boots I found at SA for $4.50
> And, of course, how could I not post my most-recent, new favorite RED Coach Station Bag $24.99 at GW!


The red Coach is a great find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

emilu said:


> Picked up this set of pretty Royal brierley crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379199
> 
> 
> They've already made themselves at home in the little bar. $3 each. After a little research I found they are Gainsborough old fashioned tumbler glasses, which are discontinued but I imagine worth a bit more than I paid.
> View attachment 3379202
> 
> 
> Also I had no idea that crystal was made with lead!?  Apparently the advice is not to let wine or alcohol sit more than a few hours as the lead may leach. Generally shouldn't be a problem for glasses but I can see how a decanter could be an issue. They are pretty anyhow and were clearly not used by their prior owner. Still had the stickers on them and were covered in a thick layer of dust.




Very pretty! I love elegant glassware!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a Neiman Marcus Library of Fashion, designer Bjorn Wiinblad scarf. I found it out on the floor, the Hermes scarves were locked in the glass case. I purchased it for $7.50 and found out that it is selling on the bay for $1650. I can't believe it!




Fantastic retro scarf! Love it!



magdalinka said:


> Here are the pics of the 2 golden rings I found.
> One is 10k gold and has an amethyst as a main stone ($6) and the other is a 14k cocktail ring with tiny rubies and opals (8). Thanks to all my years of thrifting I have gotten pretty good at spotting gold. The rings were not clearly marked and seemed that they were resized at the exact spot of the stamp but I took a chance and took them to the jeweler to confirm afterwards.
> View attachment 3379493
> View attachment 3379494




Pretty! You have such a good eye!



Raven3766 said:


> Magda strikes with jewelry again! Very pretty rings, I found an antique watch that is 14K. It has seen the worse part of jewelry life. I don't know what to do with it. Its called "Gotham". I wish it would have been in good shape, their pricing is great! Here's a pic...




14k.....Incredible!



nerimanna said:


> A couple of bargain finds from ebay...
> 
> Isabel Marant etoile enery dress $36 (retailed $578) listed as new w/o tag.
> 
> ...and this one, i got from ebay USA (i'm not from US but I am amazed by the selection of luxury items listed that are heavily discounted - return items, new w/ defects, floor displays, and probably from thrift too).
> 
> Patricia Bonaldi gown (Brazilian couturier). I won it at $200 (not that cheap but the retail price is $1575 - still a bargain and I fell in love with the dress). It's new with tags but with flaw - 3/4" ripped mesh at the back but can be fixed with embroidery.




Beautiful dresses!



Cc1213 said:


> Lovin all the finds. Raven, that scarf is TDF. I haven't had much luck thrifting these past couple weeks, but I did buy this gorgeous Pucci tunic off of Poshmark for $80!
> 
> View attachment 3379862



Fun top! You even got a Pucci hanger! Yay


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> Found some fragrances...St. John ($12)and Ivoire Balmain ($6), and Lanvin Arpege powder ($3) (like the container)...



Nice! I'm a fragrance nut myself!



JOODLZ said:


> OMGeveryone has been finding such good stuffChanel, Hermes and everything!
> I'm just not caught up with commenting  Congrats everyone!!!
> But I HAVE been thrifting
> Found my first-ever Mulberry bag at GW for $9.99 - 25% off coupon $7.49. Definitely on my top 5 list for this year. Wouldn't have recognized it, but for the goodies on this thread!
> These D&G sunnies helped make the decision to go back to contact lenses after about 10 years of glasses. $4.99 at GW. Then Foster Grant $2.99, then Luxottica $1.99!
> I've been finding some cool jewelry too.
> $3.99 GW Pearl bracelet - gold filled, but the pearls are gorgeous. Pics don't do justice!
> $3.00 Humane Society Thrift - pearl necklace - 14K clasp!
> $11.25 GW 925 ring with huge, unknown stone. Has a purplish cast. Have to take this to my jeweler for info.
> Oopsout of roomto be continued
> $6.00 Church thrift - huge amethyst bead bracelet. They had it marked "glass".
> $3.99 GW 14K earrings. Oops..they missed these! Pardon the fingerprints





JOODLZ said:


> Here's the last of the jewelry
> And a cool pair of Zodiac boots I found at SA for $4.50
> And, of course, how could I not post my most-recent, new favorite RED Coach Station Bag $24.99 at GW!



Great finds! Nice vintage Mulberry, love the Luxottica sunglasses and that amythest bracelet is TDF! And how cute are those cowboy boots?!!


----------



## nerimanna

JOODLZ said:


> OMGeveryone has been finding such good stuffChanel, Hermes and everything!
> I'm just not caught up with commenting  Congrats everyone!!!
> But I HAVE been thrifting
> Found my first-ever Mulberry bag at GW for $9.99 - 25% off coupon $7.49. Definitely on my top 5 list for this year. Wouldn't have recognized it, but for the goodies on this thread!
> These D&G sunnies helped make the decision to go back to contact lenses after about 10 years of glasses. $4.99 at GW. Then Foster Grant $2.99, then Luxottica $1.99!
> I've been finding some cool jewelry too.
> $3.99 GW Pearl bracelet - gold filled, but the pearls are gorgeous. Pics don't do justice!
> $3.00 Humane Society Thrift - pearl necklace - 14K clasp!
> $11.25 GW 925 ring with huge, unknown stone. Has a purplish cast. Have to take this to my jeweler for info.
> Oopsout of roomto be continued
> $6.00 Church thrift - huge amethyst bead bracelet. They had it marked "glass".
> $3.99 GW 14K earrings. Oops..they missed these! Pardon the fingerprints


love all your finds!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> You find such amazing things at your GWO! I cannot figure out how they make it there. I wonder if they were priced ridiculously high at the regular gw, so they don't sell & then end up going to the GWO & selling for next to nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, so gorgeous!!



We think it is latter or raw donations. This gentleman showed me this gold necklace he got for his six year old son a couple of months ago. It was a link chain, with two baby shoes and marked 14 kt. He paid $1.50. He said it was worth about $1,000.

 I was telling them over the way how this other man bought 50 lbs of Legos he bought for $12 for $600. I know his username on the way. 

Somebody asked me yesterday can I actually give up this ts for a life or a family of my own and I think I can. There is a lot of things I have given up in life to get to the point I am, but while I am still here I do enjoy finding nice things. It is not the only source, but it is a good source. I have found and sold some wonderful things, but it is time for me to move on and I can still ts on weekends or during summer. Thank you, luxe.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

My only regret is that I wished I knew about this particular gwo sooner, it has been opened five years and i have been going to it for about a year. 

That is why it is good to remember that not all ts are alike. I thought all the outlets were the same and this one is different at least to me and that might be because the district offices are located there as well, idk.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous, so gorgeous!!



Thank you! 

I am planning to keep this one for me. I think in the cooler months I could wear it with my lv favorite, but my mom thinks that would be too much.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I went to a GWO once and it was pure crap. I clearly need to try again LOL.



2goodeyestoo said:


> My only regret is that I wished I knew about this particular gwo sooner, it has been opened five years and i have been going to it for about a year.
> 
> That is why it is good to remember that not all ts are alike. I thought all the outlets were the same and this one is different at least to me and that might be because the district offices are located there as well, idk.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I found this at this gwo for $1.50 yesterday. It is marked 18 kt and sterling silver. I guess the stone might be jade? Is it an antique? I can't find anything like it online. Thank you.


----------



## JOODLZ

Cc1213 said:


> Congrats on the Mulberry! What a great bag!



Thanks…I'm guessing it's pretty old, but have yet to find a similar bag online anywhere


----------



## JOODLZ

Thanks! It's cool to find goodies I've only read about…

This is a reply to LuxeDeb…New tPF interface is not playing nicely with my computer


----------



## JOODLZ

applecidered said:


> The red Coach is a great find!



Thanks…I LOVE red purses!


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, I am going to have to get use to this new thread style.


----------



## JOODLZ

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I am going to have to get use to this new thread style.



AMEN to this...trying on a different computer...typing is crazy slow!!!


----------



## JOODLZ

Testing an image...I bought these Coach sunnies a few weeks ago at GW for $7.99...OOPS, they're readers. Still good, just a little disappointed as they won't get much use!


----------



## jamamcg

Got some goodies from a consignment store, but I will share my thrift finds just now.

 3 issues of Sound wave illustrated magazine from 1945/6. There were a few there, but these were the nicest covers (£2.99 each) 







And a oliver by Valentino tie (never seen one labeled as "made in Valentino" £2


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I am going to have to get use to this new thread style.


I am somewhat use to this system on the educator forum on another site. It is what they use as well, but here on Purseforum I think I will stick with the mobile app.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

https://www.polyvore.com/ballard_designs_librarie_bookshelf/thing?id=145378606

My newest furniture find at the gwo for $5, nib, with the shipping address from the donor in a black matte.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> https://www.polyvore.com/ballard_designs_librarie_bookshelf/thing?id=145378606
> 
> My newest furniture find at the gwo for $5, nib, with the shipping address from the donor in a black matte.


Love it!


----------



## bagnutt

jamamcg said:


> Got some goodies from a consignment store, but I will share my thrift finds just now.
> 
> 3 issues of Sound wave illustrated magazine from 1945/6. There were a few there, but these were the nicest covers (£2.99 each)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a oliver by Valentino tie (never seen one labeled as "made in Valentino" £2


I love the vintage magazines!


----------



## bagnutt

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I went to a GWO once and it was pure crap. I clearly need to try again LOL.


Same here. The experience turned me off of thrifting for almost a year!


----------



## magdalinka

Trying to get used to the new PF, not sure I like it..
Found this gorgeous Hermes Gavroche pocket square for $5. Already wore it today


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Trying to get used to the new PF, not sure I like it..
> Found this gorgeous Hermes Gavroche pocket square for $5. Already wore it today
> View attachment 3383379
> View attachment 3383382


Super pretty!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> Trying to get used to the new PF, not sure I like it..
> Found this gorgeous Hermes Gavroche pocket square for $5. Already wore it today
> View attachment 3383379
> View attachment 3383382


Very pretty.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

This is the rest of the sterling silver jewelry I got this week at my gwo. Two bracelets, a necklace,  a brooch and buttons.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Love the bracelet and starfish necklace, I am a sucker for anything beachy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the rest of the sterling silver jewelry I got this week at my gwo. Two bracelets, a necklace,  a brooch and buttons.


----------



## chowlover2

I will get the hang of the new forum eventually. I love the bracelet and starfish necklace. I'm a sucker for anything beachy!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

chowlover2 said:


> I will get the hang of the new forum eventually. I love the bracelet and starfish necklace. I'm a sucker for anything beachy!


Thank you, Chow!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> This is the rest of the sterling silver jewelry I got this week at my gwo. Two bracelets, a necklace,  a brooch and buttons.


I saw sterling at GW today, but nothing as pretty as yours or priced great like yours. The prices were $19.99 and over...no way!!!


----------



## nerimanna

magdalinka said:


> Trying to get used to the new PF, not sure I like it..
> Found this gorgeous Hermes Gavroche pocket square for $5. Already wore it today
> View attachment 3383379
> View attachment 3383382


beautiful!


----------



## nerimanna

2goodeyestoo said:


> I found this at this gwo for $1.50 yesterday. It is marked 18 kt and sterling silver. I guess the stone might be jade? Is it an antique? I can't find anything like it online. Thank you.


wow!


----------



## nerimanna

i love Australian brand Alice McCall and my heart skipped a beat when I saw this at our local ebay. Selling the "gypsy eyes playsuit" for about $8 each (she was selling 3 pieces) and new with tags! This retailed $269 and I don't think seller is aware of the brand (Aussie brands are not well-known here). Seller gets her stuff at thrift so this a thrift find for me too (w/o the effort). Of course I had to grab all three! I'm keeping one for myself and gifting two to friends  we just have to be careful not to wear the dress at the same time


----------



## magdalinka

2goodeyestoo said:


> I found this at this gwo for $1.50 yesterday. It is marked 18 kt and sterling silver. I guess the stone might be jade? Is it an antique? I can't find anything like it online. Thank you.


Gorgeous ring! Might be a chalcedony? Nor sure.


----------



## magdalinka

nerimanna said:


> i love Australian brand Alice McCall and my heart skipped a beat when I saw this at our local ebay. Selling the "gypsy eyes playsuit" for about $8 each (she was selling 3 pieces) and new with tags! This retailed $269 and I don't think seller is aware of the brand (Aussie brands are not well-known here). Seller gets her stuff at thrift so this a thrift find for me too (w/o the effort). Of course I had to grab all three! I'm keeping one for myself and gifting two to friends  we just have to be careful not to wear the dress at the same time


That's beautiful! Good for you, you can find some great scores on ebay if you know how to look


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2goodeyestoo said:


> I found this at this gwo for $1.50 yesterday. It is marked 18 kt and sterling silver. I guess the stone might be jade? Is it an antique? I can't find anything like it online. Thank you.



Beautiful piece, it looks like turquoise to me. It looks great on you. Is gwo goodwill outlet? Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

nerimanna said:


> i love Australian brand Alice McCall and my heart skipped a beat when I saw this at our local ebay. Selling the "gypsy eyes playsuit" for about $8 each (she was selling 3 pieces) and new with tags! This retailed $269 and I don't think seller is aware of the brand (Aussie brands are not well-known here). Seller gets her stuff at thrift so this a thrift find for me too (w/o the effort). Of course I had to grab all three! I'm keeping one for myself and gifting two to friends  we just have to be careful not to wear the dress at the same time



Very nice, it's looks great on you too! 

I rarely buy clothes, mainly just jewelry and silver flatware. Lately I have been looking at purses and found a few nice ones. I need to start looking at clothing more [emoji4]


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful piece, it looks like turquoise to me. It looks great on you. Is gwo goodwill outlet? Thanks [emoji4]


Yes, I call gwo, or the goodwill outlet, bins store, pay-per-pound, I even hear people call it the junk store when shopping there. Lol.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful piece, it looks like turquoise to me. It looks great on you. Is gwo goodwill outlet? Thanks [emoji4]


The stone looks different in person that from the photo. A couple of people looked at it in person and said that it would be jade. One of them is a man that pawns jewelry he gets from the goodwill outlet. I am planning on keeping it and add it to my small, but growing jewelry collection.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2goodeyestoo said:


> This is the rest of the sterling silver jewelry I got this week at my gwo. Two bracelets, a necklace,  a brooch and buttons.



You are killing it, with the jewelry [emoji4] it's nothing like finding a gems. It's so exciting. Congratulations! Those Sterling pieces are really nice. There aren't any GW in my area but I found one near the city that I will have to go check out. 

We have some really nice resale shops in my area and I found some great stuff there last week. I will have to take some photos to share [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2goodeyestoo said:


> I found this at this gwo for $1.50 yesterday. It is marked 18 kt and sterling silver. I guess the stone might be jade? Is it an antique? I can't find anything like it online. Thank you.





magdalinka said:


> Gorgeous ring! Might be a chalcedony? Nor sure.



Oh ok then I totally agree with magdalinka, that it very well may be chalcedony. Chalcedony is a beautiful gemstone and is very desirable in that color and if it has fluorescence under uv light then it's even more desirable. Great find [emoji4]


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Cyanide Rose said:


> You are killing it, with the jewelry [emoji4] it's nothing like finding a gems. It's so exciting. Congratulations! Those Sterling pieces are really nice. There aren't any GW in my area but I found one near the city that I will have to go check out.
> 
> We have some really nice resale shops in my area and I found some great stuff there last week. I will have to take some photos to share [emoji4]


Yes, please share your pictures[emoji3]


----------



## Cc1213

Today I found a gorgeous Calvin Klein Collection gown. It's about one size too big, but it will be perfect seeing as I'm newly pregnant [emoji7]. The pictures don't do it justice - it's black with brown/green sleeves.

$8 at goodwill:


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Cc1213 said:


> Today I found a gorgeous Calvin Klein Collection gown. It's about one size too big, but it will be perfect seeing as I'm newly pregnant [emoji7]. The pictures don't do it justice - it's black with brown/green sleeves.
> 
> $8 at goodwill:
> 
> View attachment 3385912
> 
> View attachment 3385913


Congratulations on becoming a mom.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Today I found a gorgeous Calvin Klein Collection gown. It's about one size too big, but it will be perfect seeing as I'm newly pregnant [emoji7]. The pictures don't do it justice - it's black with brown/green sleeves.
> 
> $8 at goodwill:
> 
> View attachment 3385912
> 
> View attachment 3385913


Congratulations on such a lovely dress and on becoming a mom!


----------



## Raven3766

Well here goes my first pic post on the new thread. I found a vintage Ferragamo for $8 at GW...
Okay, having issues...how do you upload a pic?


----------



## bluturtle

Lightening struck several times this week, and I've gotten quite a haul from the side by side "GW" boutique and the "second edition" store next door...
2 pair Louboutins (both authenticated here...that's how I found this forum) $20 and $5
Kitten heel Stuart Weitzmanns $10
Sam Edelman suede flats $8
Arcadia leather overnight travel bag $12

I'm been a loyal Kate Spade fan for the last 8 years, and while I still carry only KS purses, I'll make exceptions for great shoes (especially since I'm a teacher and have to be stylish on a budget)!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

bluturtle said:


> View attachment 3386244
> View attachment 3386246
> 
> Lightening struck several times this week, and I've gotten quite a haul from the side by side "GW" boutique and the "second edition" store next door...
> 2 pair Louboutins (both authenticated here...that's how I found this forum) $20 and $5
> Kitten heel Stuart Weitzmanns $10
> Sam Edelman suede flats $8
> Arcadia leather overnight travel bag $12
> 
> I'm been a loyal Kate Spade fan for the last 8 years, and while I still carry only KS purses, I'll make exceptions for great shoes (especially since I'm a teacher and have to be stylish on a budget)!


Very nice. Is the Goodwill Second Edition the one that opened in Charlotte, NC?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I got a couple of more Lecreuset pieces over the weekend, a 3.5 qt braiser in gray and a casserole dish at the flea on Saturday for $11. A pair of Prada shoes for $2 already listed over the way and a nib, ronco showtime rotisserie for $9, those sell on the river for around $180, at least the version I got does. Bought everything at the flea from the same vendor. Everything, but the shoes are in storage.


----------



## bluturtle

2goodeyestoo said:


> Very nice. Is the Goodwill Second Edition the one that opened in Charlotte, NC?



Yep! I'm working up here for the next month, and I do love a great goodwill, but I've found more at the GW next door.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> I got a couple of more Lecreuset pieces over the weekend, a 3.5 qt braiser in gray and a casserole dish at the flea on Saturday for $11. A pair of Prada shoes for $2 already listed over the way and a nib, ronco showtime rotisserie for $9, those sell on the river for around $180, at least the version I got does. Bought everything at the flea from the same vendor. Everything, but the shoes are in storage.


 You're killing me finding all the Le Creuset!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

chowlover2 said:


> You're killing me finding all the Le Creuset!


Thank you. I believe I have 16 pieces for about $85. It has taken me about two years, to get this many pieces. No single piece have I paid more than $20, so far I found them at the villa, gwo and the flea. I initially wanted to have one set color, but I read somewhere (can't remember where) that since English is not my bf's family first language it might be better to have a "rainbow" set so I can refer to the color of the item instead of the quart size. I will continue to collect as many pieces as I can. Eventually, when we get a house I would love to have one set color. My bf loves red, so it would be a cherry set.


----------



## mharri20

bluturtle said:


> View attachment 3386244
> View attachment 3386246
> 
> Lightening struck several times this week, and I've gotten quite a haul from the side by side "GW" boutique and the "second edition" store next door...
> 2 pair Louboutins (both authenticated here...that's how I found this forum) $20 and $5
> Kitten heel Stuart Weitzmanns $10
> Sam Edelman suede flats $8
> Arcadia leather overnight travel bag $12
> 
> I'm been a loyal Kate Spade fan for the last 8 years, and while I still carry only KS purses, I'll make exceptions for great shoes (especially since I'm a teacher and have to be stylish on a budget)!



You founds some amazing shoes!! Can't believe the prices on the Louboutins...WOOHOO!!


----------



## bluturtle

I know, right?! I'm pretty sure someone misheard the direction on the ones marked $4.99...and I forgot to mention the brand new Gucci Betsy pumps (that unfortunately are just too tight across my toes) which I picked up for $15. I kind of wish I'd never tried on the CLs, lol! They look freaking amazing on the foot, and are so comfy. Now I want a nude pair!


----------



## Raven3766

My new to me Ferragamo!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3387103
> 
> My new to me Ferragamo!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Gorgeous ferragamo!!


----------



## Raven3766

bluturtle said:


> View attachment 3386244
> View attachment 3386246
> 
> Lightening struck several times this week, and I've gotten quite a haul from the side by side "GW" boutique and the "second edition" store next door...
> 2 pair Louboutins (both authenticated here...that's how I found this forum) $20 and $5
> Kitten heel Stuart Weitzmanns $10
> Sam Edelman suede flats $8
> Arcadia leather overnight travel bag $12
> 
> I'm been a loyal Kate Spade fan for the last 8 years, and while I still carry only KS purses, I'll make exceptions for great shoes (especially since I'm a teacher and have to be stylish on a budget)!


Love the Louboutins, I have yet to find a pair that are such a great price!


----------



## bagshoemisses

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3387103
> 
> My new to me Ferragamo!



Lovely bag. Looks great!


----------



## mharri20

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3387103
> 
> My new to me Ferragamo!



Raven, this is such a stunning bag! I can finally see your pictures now with the new format. For whatever reason, my phone nor computer ever liked the pictures you'd post, and I couldn't ever see them!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3387103
> 
> My new to me Ferragamo!



Such a sleek looking bag. So gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!





Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous ferragamo!!





bagshoemisses said:


> Lovely bag. Looks great!





mharri20 said:


> Raven, this is such a stunning bag! I can finally see your pictures now with the new format. For whatever reason, my phone nor computer ever liked the pictures you'd post, and I couldn't ever see them!


Thank you, I 'm glad you can see them now. 


Cc1213 said:


> Such a sleek looking bag. So gorgeous!



Thank you everyone, I love when I find a vintage bag in great condition. It's navy blue, and only own one navy blue I like to carry. Now I have two!


----------



## itsmree

i visited a new so cal goodwill today and found all these . . .  most are size 38-40, but my darn size 40 foot is too wide for designer shoes. if you are an active member here and want to know the goodwilll location, shoot me an email. the gucci's shown on me are a 40.5 my feet fit the length perfect, but there is no way i could walk in those and not fill like my toes were spilling out. so sad.


----------



## Peach08

My new to me Gucci lady web hobo


----------



## Raven3766

itsmree said:


> i visited a new so cal goodwill today and found all these . . .  most are size 38-40, but my darn size 40 foot is too wide for designer shoes. if you are an active member here and want to know the goodwilll location, shoot me an email. the gucci's shown on me are a 40.5 my feet fit the length perfect, but there is no way i could walk in those and not fill like my toes were spilling out. so sad.
> View attachment 3389084
> View attachment 3389085
> View attachment 3389087
> View attachment 3389088
> View attachment 3389089


What a haul, prices are great!!!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> What a haul, prices are great!!!!


Maybe I am wrong, but I didn't think she purchased those shoes? It looked like they were still in the store. I thought she was offering the location for others to make a purchase.


----------



## Tomsmom

Peach08 said:


> My new to me Gucci lady web hobo
> View attachment 3389240


Lovely bag!!


----------



## itsmree

2goodeyestoo said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but I didn't think she purchased those shoes? It looked like they were still in the store. I thought she was offering the location for others to make a purchase.


correct. i was so excited to see them all, never see those brands in my closest goodwill... but they didn't fit. most designers shoes are way too narrow


----------



## itsmree

Peach08 said:


> My new to me Gucci lady web hobo
> View attachment 3389240


that is so pretty!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

itsmree said:


> i visited a new so cal goodwill today and found all these . . .  most are size 38-40, but my darn size 40 foot is too wide for designer shoes. if you are an active member here and want to know the goodwilll location, shoot me an email. the gucci's shown on me are a 40.5 my feet fit the length perfect, but there is no way i could walk in those and not fill like my toes were spilling out. so sad.
> View attachment 3389084
> View attachment 3389085
> View attachment 3389087
> View attachment 3389088
> View attachment 3389089



My god! Those prices are insane!!!! Wish I could find bargains like that in Europe!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Great finds everyone! You guys are lucky to have such great GWs nearby!!


----------



## Peach08

Tomsmom said:


> Lovely bag!!



Thank you


----------



## Peach08

itsmree said:


> that is so pretty!



Thanks
I am in love lol


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but I didn't think she purchased those shoes? It looked like they were still in the store. I thought she was offering the location for others to make a purchase.


Ohhhhh, someone is going to get lucky!


----------



## Cc1213

itsmree said:


> i visited a new so cal goodwill today and found all these . . .  most are size 38-40, but my darn size 40 foot is too wide for designer shoes. if you are an active member here and want to know the goodwilll location, shoot me an email. the gucci's shown on me are a 40.5 my feet fit the length perfect, but there is no way i could walk in those and not fill like my toes were spilling out. so sad.
> View attachment 3389084
> View attachment 3389085
> View attachment 3389087
> View attachment 3389088
> View attachment 3389089



I must be greedy; I would have bought them all and FORCED them to fit my feet 



Peach08 said:


> My new to me Gucci lady web hobo
> View attachment 3389240



Beautiful bag!


----------



## jamamcg

Cc1213 said:


> I must be greedy; I would have bought them all and FORCED them to fit my feet
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag!



Hahahaha makes me think of this


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Hahahaha makes me think of this
> View attachment 3392519


----------



## Cc1213

I hate to admit it, but I've definitely had my share of Cinderella stepsister moments at goodwill!


----------



## itsmree

Found this awesome equipment blouse for $6 at gw today 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Of course stock photo  I spent 10 trying to find it online.


----------



## Raven3766

itsmree said:


> Found this awesome equipment blouse for $6 at gw today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393369
> 
> 
> Of course stock photo  I spent 10 trying to find it online.


That is soooo pretty!


----------



## mharri20

itsmree said:


> Found this awesome equipment blouse for $6 at gw today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393369
> 
> 
> Of course stock photo  I spent 10 trying to find it online.


This is gorgeous! My favorite brand for tops. Great score!


----------



## Peach08

itsmree said:


> Found this awesome equipment blouse for $6 at gw today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393369
> 
> 
> Of course stock photo  I spent 10 trying to find it online.



So pretty and delicate looking


----------



## Peach08

Question for you ladies 

A local seller has this moschino bag for sale for 30$
If it's authentic - I have yet to see it in person - it would be an interesting buy

What do you think is it too loud? My boyfriend thinks it is (obviously)


----------



## itsmree

Peach08 said:


> Question for you ladies
> 
> A local seller has this moschino bag for sale for 30$
> If it's authentic - I have yet to see it in person - it would be an interesting buy
> 
> What do you think is it too loud? My boyfriend thinks it is (obviously)
> 
> View attachment 3393872


i am in my 40's so i can not pull it off, but if you are young, i think it can def work.


----------



## LuxeDeb

magdalinka said:


> Trying to get used to the new PF, not sure I like it..
> Found this gorgeous Hermes Gavroche pocket square for $5. Already wore it today
> View attachment 3383379
> View attachment 3383382



Gorgeous!!



2goodeyestoo said:


> This is the rest of the sterling silver jewelry I got this week at my gwo. Two bracelets, a necklace,  a brooch and buttons.



You are scoring with jewelry big time!



nerimanna said:


> i love Australian brand Alice McCall and my heart skipped a beat when I saw this at our local ebay. Selling the "gypsy eyes playsuit" for about $8 each (she was selling 3 pieces) and new with tags! This retailed $269 and I don't think seller is aware of the brand (Aussie brands are not well-known here). Seller gets her stuff at thrift so this a thrift find for me too (w/o the effort). Of course I had to grab all three! I'm keeping one for myself and gifting two to friends  we just have to be careful not to wear the dress at the same time



Pretty!



Cc1213 said:


> Today I found a gorgeous Calvin Klein Collection gown. It's about one size too big, but it will be perfect seeing as I'm newly pregnant [emoji7]. The pictures don't do it justice - it's black with brown/green sleeves.
> 
> $8 at goodwill:
> 
> View attachment 3385912
> 
> View attachment 3385913



Congrats (on the baby AND a great dress to get you fashionably ready)!!



bluturtle said:


> View attachment 3386244
> View attachment 3386246
> 
> Lightening struck several times this week, and I've gotten quite a haul from the side by side "GW" boutique and the "second edition" store next door...
> 2 pair Louboutins (both authenticated here...that's how I found this forum) $20 and $5
> Kitten heel Stuart Weitzmanns $10
> Sam Edelman suede flats $8
> Arcadia leather overnight travel bag $12
> 
> I'm been a loyal Kate Spade fan for the last 8 years, and while I still carry only KS purses, I'll make exceptions for great shoes (especially since I'm a teacher and have to be stylish on a budget)!



Nice finds!



Raven3766 said:


> My new to me Ferragamo!



So lovely and classic!


----------



## LuxeDeb

itsmree said:


> i visited a new so cal goodwill today and found all these . . .  most are size 38-40, but my darn size 40 foot is too wide for designer shoes. if you are an active member here and want to know the goodwilll location, shoot me an email. the gucci's shown on me are a 40.5 my feet fit the length perfect, but there is no way i could walk in those and not fill like my toes were spilling out. so sad.
> View attachment 3389084
> View attachment 3389085
> View attachment 3389087
> View attachment 3389088
> View attachment 3389089



Yowza! Those are amazing shoes and prices. That was so sweet of you to post for others. I hope they are your size next time!



Peach08 said:


> My new to me Gucci lady web hobo
> View attachment 3389240



Gorgeous! What an awesome find!



itsmree said:


> Found this awesome equipment blouse for $6 at gw today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393369
> 
> 
> Of course stock photo  I spent 10 trying to find it online.



Pretty! Such delicate features.



Peach08 said:


> Question for you ladies
> 
> A local seller has this moschino bag for sale for 30$
> If it's authentic - I have yet to see it in person - it would be an interesting buy
> 
> What do you think is it too loud? My boyfriend thinks it is (obviously)
> 
> View attachment 3393872



Looooove! Buy it now! It is fabulous


----------



## LuxeDeb

A few fashion finds before I post some fab non fashion finds!


Phillip Lim 3.1 dress $5





Chanel tee $20





John Galliano tee $5





Anna Sui skirt $5





Alice and Olivia silk halter dress $4





Stuart Weitzman leather boots. Luscious buttery leather. You can fold down the top to change it up a bit. $27


----------



## Peach08

itsmree said:


> i am in my 40's so i can not pull it off, but if you are young, i think it can def work.





LuxeDeb said:


> Yowza! Those are amazing shoes and prices. That was so sweet of you to post for others. I hope they are your size next time!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! What an awesome find!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! Such delicate features.
> 
> 
> 
> Looooove! Buy it now! It is fabulous



Ended up being non-authentic  so sad!


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> A few fashion finds before I post some fab non fashion finds!
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim 3.1 dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3394024
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel tee $20
> 
> View attachment 3394027
> 
> 
> 
> John Galliano tee $5
> 
> View attachment 3394030
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3394032
> 
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk halter dress $4
> 
> View attachment 3394033
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman leather boots. Luscious buttery leather. You can fold down the top to change it up a bit. $27
> 
> View attachment 3394035



I would love to raid your closet lol


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

ARCADIA weekender bag for $1.61, tb shoes for $3 both from the gwo.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

And a mk bag for $2, just now @ the gwo. I don't know to keep it or give it to my sister.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3394733
> 
> 
> ARCADIA weekender bag for $1.61, tb shoes for $3 both from the gwo.





2goodeyestoo said:


> And a mk bag for $2, just now @ the gwo. I don't know to keep it or give it to my sister.



Beautiful! You are good! Love the MK bag[emoji173]️


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Great pieces all! Wow!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful! You are good! Love the MK bag[emoji173]️


Thank you for being so kind. Everything I get is because He gives it to me, but I also live in the DMV area. We have a lot of wealthy people around here. A lot of people work for the government. Forbes Magazine said that in Maryland alone has six of the 25 wealthiest counties in the USA.


----------



## Cc1213

Peach08 said:


> Question for you ladies
> 
> A local seller has this moschino bag for sale for 30$
> If it's authentic - I have yet to see it in person - it would be an interesting buy
> 
> What do you think is it too loud? My boyfriend thinks it is (obviously)
> 
> View attachment 3393872



I personally dig it. It's unique, and not too crazy (for moschino of course). I would go for it!


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> A few fashion finds before I post some fab non fashion finds!
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim 3.1 dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3394024
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel tee $20
> 
> View attachment 3394027
> 
> 
> 
> John Galliano tee $5
> 
> View attachment 3394030
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3394032
> 
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk halter dress $4
> 
> View attachment 3394033
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman leather boots. Luscious buttery leather. You can fold down the top to change it up a bit. $27
> 
> View attachment 3394035



Great finds. Those SW shoes have me swooning.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thank you for being so kind. Everything I get is because He gives it to me, but I also live in the DMV area. We have a lot of wealthy people around here. A lot of people work for the government. Forbes Magazine said that in Maryland alone has six of the 25 wealthiest counties in the USA.



I'm from Maryland. Where is this store? [emoji4]


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Cyanide Rose said:


> I'm from Maryland. Where is this store? [emoji4]


The goodwill outlet.


----------



## Peach08

Cc1213 said:


> I personally dig it. It's unique, and not too crazy (for moschino of course). I would go for it!



Ended up being a fake


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Peach08 said:


> Ended up being a fake



So sorry Peach, there is another beautiful bag out there waiting for you, I'm sure of it [emoji5]


----------



## Peach08

Cyanide Rose said:


> So sorry Peach, there is another beautiful bag out there waiting for you, I'm sure of it [emoji5]



Indeed 
I have found a Chanel  
I should be picking it up this weekend and will then do a reveal


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Peach08 said:


> Indeed
> I have found a Chanel
> I should be picking it up this weekend and will then do a reveal



Peach, that is awesome news! I can't wait to see the reveal[emoji5]


----------



## Shoppinmel

Here are my finds from the last week and a half.

Was away on a wine tasting trip last weekend and we stopped into a Goodwill. They had a great rack of new arrivals and I found these two!

LOVE this Faconnable black blazer. It fits like it was made for me! $9




This DVF dress is so pretty but it's too small. Hopefully if I lose a few pounds and with pantyhose it'll work! $9




The kids were staying at the grandparents the past couple days so I was able to go thrifting after work. I didn't find anything Monday but did well yesterday.

BCBG Maxazria blazer. Again fits like a glove and perfect condition. $5




Oscar De La Renta blazer. Very nice but wish it wasn't wool and was more lightweight like the other two. $5




Marciano beaded tunic. NWT!
Looks a little old-ladyish hanging but it's super cute with leggings or my black ponte pants and boots! $11




Fun Sam Edelman studded tennies. $3




My coworker LOVES Kate Spade so I wrapped this up and gave it to her today. I knew she'd get a lot more use and enjoyment out of it. She was so thrilled! $9


----------



## magdalinka

This week has been so good to me
I found these Vera Wan Lavender boots (still have a $150 Marshalls tag on) for $5. I have been drooling over these same boots too. Unfortunately too big 
Two Bottega Veneta bags the green one $4, the black one $6. Love it when they miss the branding
Gorgeous vintage alligator clutch $4
Vintage amazing print silk blouse (will make into throw pillow)


----------



## Peach08

Shoppinmel said:


> Here are my finds from the last week and a half.
> 
> Was away on a wine tasting trip last weekend and we stopped into a Goodwill. They had a great rack of new arrivals and I found these two!
> 
> LOVE this Faconnable black blazer. It fits like it was made for me! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This DVF dress is so pretty but it's too small. Hopefully if I lose a few pounds and with pantyhose it'll work! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were staying at the grandparents the past couple days so I was able to go thrifting after work. I didn't find anything Monday but did well yesterday.
> 
> BCBG Maxazria blazer. Again fits like a glove and perfect condition. $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta blazer. Very nice but wish it wasn't wool and was more lightweight like the other two. $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marciano beaded tunic. NWT!
> Looks a little old-ladyish hanging but it's super cute with leggings or my black ponte pants and boots! $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun Sam Edelman studded tennies. $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My coworker LOVES Kate Spade so I wrapped this up and gave it to her today. I knew she'd get a lot more use and enjoyment out of it. She was so thrilled! $9



Love finding Blazers for cheap! And great find on the faconnable


----------



## Peach08

magdalinka said:


> This week has been so good to me
> I found these Vera Wan Lavender boots (still have a $150 Marshalls tag on) for $5. I have been drooling over these same boots too. Unfortunately too big
> Two Bottega Veneta bags the green one $4, the black one $6. Love it when they miss the branding
> Gorgeous vintage alligator clutch $4
> Vintage amazing print silk blouse (will make into throw pillow)
> View attachment 3395568
> View attachment 3395570
> View attachment 3395573
> 
> View attachment 3395575
> View attachment 3395576



That green bottega is everything


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

magdalinka said:


> This week has been so good to me
> I found these Vera Wan Lavender boots (still have a $150 Marshalls tag on) for $5. I have been drooling over these same boots too. Unfortunately too big
> Two Bottega Veneta bags the green one $4, the black one $6. Love it when they miss the branding
> Gorgeous vintage alligator clutch $4
> Vintage amazing print silk blouse (will make into throw pillow)
> View attachment 3395568
> View attachment 3395570
> View attachment 3395573
> 
> View attachment 3395575
> View attachment 3395576


Congratulations,  I love Bottega.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Peach08 said:


> Love finding Blazers for cheap! And great find on the faconnable



I know, I'm loving them. The Faconnable is incredible quality. I might have to stalk EBay for more!


----------



## Shoppinmel

magdalinka said:


> This week has been so good to me
> I found these Vera Wan Lavender boots (still have a $150 Marshalls tag on) for $5. I have been drooling over these same boots too. Unfortunately too big
> Two Bottega Veneta bags the green one $4, the black one $6. Love it when they miss the branding
> Gorgeous vintage alligator clutch $4
> Vintage amazing print silk blouse (will make into throw pillow)
> View attachment 3395568
> View attachment 3395570
> View attachment 3395573
> 
> View attachment 3395575
> View attachment 3395576



Great job finding those bags!!


----------



## Cc1213

Shoppinmel said:


> Here are my finds from the last week and a half.
> 
> Was away on a wine tasting trip last weekend and we stopped into a Goodwill. They had a great rack of new arrivals and I found these two!
> 
> LOVE this Faconnable black blazer. It fits like it was made for me! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This DVF dress is so pretty but it's too small. Hopefully if I lose a few pounds and with pantyhose it'll work! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were staying at the grandparents the past couple days so I was able to go thrifting after work. I didn't find anything Monday but did well yesterday.
> 
> BCBG Maxazria blazer. Again fits like a glove and perfect condition. $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta blazer. Very nice but wish it wasn't wool and was more lightweight like the other two. $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marciano beaded tunic. NWT!
> Looks a little old-ladyish hanging but it's super cute with leggings or my black ponte pants and boots! $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun Sam Edelman studded tennies. $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My coworker LOVES Kate Spade so I wrapped this up and gave it to her today. I knew she'd get a lot more use and enjoyment out of it. She was so thrilled! $9



I love gifting to my friends and family too . I've found that bag twice - once went on the bay, and once to my mom. Let your coworker know that Kate Spade will repair those handles for free. I believe it's an issue that is consistent with that style of bag.



magdalinka said:


> This week has been so good to me
> I found these Vera Wan Lavender boots (still have a $150 Marshalls tag on) for $5. I have been drooling over these same boots too. Unfortunately too big
> Two Bottega Veneta bags the green one $4, the black one $6. Love it when they miss the branding
> Gorgeous vintage alligator clutch $4
> Vintage amazing print silk blouse (will make into throw pillow)
> View attachment 3395568
> View attachment 3395570
> View attachment 3395573
> 
> View attachment 3395575
> View attachment 3395576



Great find on those bags!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Peach08 said:


> Ended up being non-authentic  so sad!



Awww darn. Fakes bite!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Cc1213 said:


> I love gifting to my friends and family too . I've found that bag twice - once went on the bay, and once to my mom. Let your coworker know that Kate Spade will repair those handles for free. I believe it's an issue that is consistent with that style of bag.



Oh interesting. What part on the handles will they repair? The top leather part?


----------



## Peach08

Today's thrift finds 

2 pairs of ferragamos - my first ever ferragamo find- 30$ each


----------



## chowlover2

Peach08 said:


> Today's thrift finds
> 
> 2 pairs of ferragamos - my first ever ferragamo find- 30$ each
> 
> View attachment 3396423
> View attachment 3396424


I have a pair similar to the espadrilles, so comfy, a great find!


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you very much for your sweet comments. I was stalking the employee with the cart of new bags to be put out. As soon as I saw that the black one was a Bottega, I grabbed the green one like my life depended on it lol. It's truly gorgeous but now I need to find style ideas for it. 



LuxeDeb said:


> A few fashion finds before I post some fab non fashion finds!
> Phillip Lim 3.1 dress $5
> View attachment 3394024
> 
> Chanel tee $20
> View attachment 3394027
> 
> John Galliano tee $5
> View attachment 3394030
> 
> Anna Sui skirt $5
> View attachment 3394032
> 
> Alice and Olivia silk halter dress $4
> View attachment 3394033
> 
> Stuart Weitzman leather boots. Luscious buttery leather. You can fold down the top to change it up a bit. $27
> View attachment 3394035


I am loving all the dresses you find, esp the Phlip Lim. 


2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3394733
> 
> ARCADIA weekender bag for $1.61, tb shoes for $3 both from the gwo.


Arcadia bags look so classy, great price!


Shoppinmel said:


> Here are my finds from the last week and a half.
> 
> Was away on a wine tasting trip last weekend and we stopped into a Goodwill. They had a great rack of new arrivals and I found these two!
> 
> LOVE this Faconnable black blazer. It fits like it was made for me! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This DVF dress is so pretty but it's too small. Hopefully if I lose a few pounds and with pantyhose it'll work! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were staying at the grandparents the past couple days so I was able to go thrifting after work. I didn't find anything Monday but did well yesterday.
> 
> BCBG Maxazria blazer. Again fits like a glove and perfect condition. $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta blazer. Very nice but wish it wasn't wool and was more lightweight like the other two. $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marciano beaded tunic. NWT!
> Looks a little old-ladyish hanging but it's super cute with leggings or my black ponte pants and boots! $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun Sam Edelman studded tennies. $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My coworker LOVES Kate Spade so I wrapped this up and gave it to her today. I knew she'd get a lot more use and enjoyment out of it. She was so thrilled! $9


What beautiful work staples you have found. Love the DVF dress, and how nice of you to think of your co-worker. I am sure she will appreciate it.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Peach08 said:


> Today's thrift finds
> 
> 2 pairs of ferragamos - my first ever ferragamo find- 30$ each
> 
> View attachment 3396423
> View attachment 3396424



Ooh so beautiful! Love that bottom pair!


----------



## magdalinka

Peach08 said:


> Today's thrift finds
> 
> 2 pairs of ferragamos - my first ever ferragamo find- 30$ each
> 
> View attachment 3396423
> View attachment 3396424


Pretty Feragamos, great finds


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3387103
> 
> My new to me Ferragamo!


What a beautiful, shiny Ferragamo. Congrats! Is this a keeper or a seller?



Peach08 said:


> My new to me Gucci lady web hobo
> View attachment 3389240


Gorgeous Gucci!


----------



## Cc1213

Shoppinmel said:


> Oh interesting. What part on the handles will they repair? The top leather part?



They should be able to replace the top leather part, as well as any of the leather that is coming undone. The two bags I had were notorious for having these little white threads on the handles. I took some pictures, and sent them to Kate Spade to inquire about the repair cost, and customer service was kind enough to do it free of charge.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Cc1213 said:


> They should be able to replace the top leather part, as well as any of the leather that is coming undone. The two bags I had were notorious for having these little white threads on the handles. I took some pictures, and sent them to Kate Spade to inquire about the repair cost, and customer service was kind enough to do it free of charge.



Ha, wish I would have know that before I killed my fingers trying to get my needle and thread through the leather while sewing the little leather pieces back together that had come apart! (The ones that intertwine between the chains) Oh well, I will certainly let her know this info in case she has any future issues.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> What a beautiful, shiny Ferragamo. Congrats! Is this a keeper or a seller?
> 
> I don't know Magda, I love vintage. I may sell one of my other bag Ferragamo. I am in a cleansing mood...


----------



## Raven3766

Shoppinmel said:


> Here are my finds from the last week and a half.
> 
> Was away on a wine tasting trip last weekend and we stopped into a Goodwill. They had a great rack of new arrivals and I found these two!
> 
> LOVE this Faconnable black blazer. It fits like it was made for me! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This DVF dress is so pretty but it's too small. Hopefully if I lose a few pounds and with pantyhose it'll work! $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were staying at the grandparents the past couple days so I was able to go thrifting after work. I didn't find anything Monday but did well yesterday.
> 
> BCBG Maxazria blazer. Again fits like a glove and perfect condition. $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar De La Renta blazer. Very nice but wish it wasn't wool and was more lightweight like the other two. $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marciano beaded tunic. NWT!
> Looks a little old-ladyish hanging but it's super cute with leggings or my black ponte pants and boots! $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun Sam Edelman studded tennies. $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My coworker LOVES Kate Spade so I wrapped this up and gave it to her today. I knew she'd get a lot more use and enjoyment out of it. She was so thrilled! $9


What is it about Facconable? It always fit so well...I love their clothing! Great finds!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> This week has been so good to me
> I found these Vera Wan Lavender boots (still have a $150 Marshalls tag on) for $5. I have been drooling over these same boots too. Unfortunately too big
> Two Bottega Veneta bags the green one $4, the black one $6. Love it when they miss the branding
> Gorgeous vintage alligator clutch $4
> Vintage amazing print silk blouse (will make into throw pillow)
> View attachment 3395568
> View attachment 3395570
> View attachment 3395573
> 
> View attachment 3395575
> View attachment 3395576


Magda, not one but two Bottega's...wow!


----------



## sanibelle

Question for all you experts...
Can anyone tell me if the Hermes scarves are always really soft?  I know that sounds like a strange question.  I recently found one, and it meets the authentication requirements, but I would have expected it to be softer.  I would guess that it is vintage, if that makes any difference.  TIA!


----------



## mjastuart

Finally had the jewelry gods shine on me today.  Found an Hermes Clic Clac H bracelet at a local church thrift.  Looks authentic by checking hinges, hardware and markings.  
 markings.


----------



## Cc1213

mjastuart said:


> Finally had the jewelry gods shine on me today.  Found an Hermes Clic Clac H bracelet at a local church thrift.  Looks authentic by checking hinges, hardware and markings.
> markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396993
> View attachment 3396995



That's a great find!


----------



## Cc1213

Found a couple goodies today.

Marc Jacobs dress with heart details - $8





Tory Burch skirt - $7


----------



## LuxeDeb

Shoppinmel said:


> Here are my finds from the last week and a half.
> 
> Was away on a wine tasting trip last weekend and we stopped into a Goodwill. They had a great rack of new arrivals and I found these two!
> 
> LOVE this Faconnable black blazer. It fits like it was made for me! $9
> 
> This DVF dress is so pretty but it's too small. Hopefully if I lose a few pounds and with pantyhose it'll work! $9
> 
> The kids were staying at the grandparents the past couple days so I was able to go thrifting after work. I didn't find anything Monday but did well yesterday.
> 
> BCBG Maxazria blazer. Again fits like a glove and perfect condition. $5
> 
> Oscar De La Renta blazer. Very nice but wish it wasn't wool and was more lightweight like the other two. $5
> 
> Marciano beaded tunic. NWT!
> Looks a little old-ladyish hanging but it's super cute with leggings or my black ponte pants and boots! $11
> 
> Fun Sam Edelman studded tennies. $3
> 
> My coworker LOVES Kate Spade so I wrapped this up and gave it to her today. I knew she'd get a lot more use and enjoyment out of it. She was so thrilled! $9



Those Sam Edelman tennies are adorable!



magdalinka said:


> This week has been so good to me
> I found these Vera Wan Lavender boots (still have a $150 Marshalls tag on) for $5. I have been drooling over these same boots too. Unfortunately too big
> Two Bottega Veneta bags the green one $4, the black one $6. Love it when they miss the branding
> Gorgeous vintage alligator clutch $4
> Vintage amazing print silk blouse (will make into throw pillow)
> View attachment 3395568
> View attachment 3395570
> View attachment 3395573
> 
> View attachment 3395575
> View attachment 3395576



Two Bottegas! Amazing!



Peach08 said:


> Today's thrift finds
> 
> 2 pairs of ferragamos - my first ever ferragamo find- 30$ each
> 
> View attachment 3396423
> View attachment 3396424



They look comfy and stylish!



mjastuart said:


> Finally had the jewelry gods shine on me today.  Found an Hermes Clic Clac H bracelet at a local church thrift.  Looks authentic by checking hinges, hardware and markings.
> markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396993
> View attachment 3396995



What a score!!



Cc1213 said:


> Found a couple goodies today.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress with heart details - $8
> View attachment 3397186
> 
> View attachment 3397187
> 
> 
> Tory Burch skirt - $7
> View attachment 3397188



I have that Marc Jacobs in the skirt with a heart version. I like yours better .lol. I love the heart detailing on the bodice!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored some amazing, amazing things this past week I cannot wait to (take pics of and) share! Hubby was with me when I scored this Hermes beach towel. He gave me the stink eye.....until I showed him their website with beach towels for $620!

Hermes beach towel $50


----------



## Shoppinmel

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing, amazing things this past week I cannot wait to (take pics of and) share! Hubby was with me when I scored this Hermes beach towel. He gave me the stink eye.....until I showed him their website with beach towels for $620!
> 
> Hermes beach towel $50
> 
> View attachment 3397255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397256



Awesome score girl!! I'm determined to find a Hermes SOMETHING one of these days!! I look through the scarves all the time and so far no luck.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Cc1213 said:


> Found a couple goodies today.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress with heart details - $8
> View attachment 3397186
> 
> View attachment 3397187
> 
> 
> Tory Burch skirt - $7
> View attachment 3397188



Both are awesome but love that skirt!


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing, amazing things this past week I cannot wait to (take pics of and) share! Hubby was with me when I scored this Hermes beach towel. He gave me the stink eye.....until I showed him their website with beach towels for $620!
> 
> Hermes beach towel $50
> 
> View attachment 3397255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397256



I'm drooling. That beach towel looks gorgeous (and super luxurious).


----------



## magdalinka

sanibelle said:


> Question for all you experts...
> Can anyone tell me if the Hermes scarves are always really soft?  I know that sounds like a strange question.  I recently found one, and it meets the authentication requirements, but I would have expected it to be softer.  I would guess that it is vintage, if that makes any difference.  TIA!


If the scarf has never been washed and instead has been dry cleaned, it will not be soft. It's normal for Hermes silk scarves to be stiff. Please share a pic 


mjastuart said:


> Finally had the jewelry gods shine on me today.  Found an Hermes Clic Clac H bracelet at a local church thrift.  Looks authentic by checking hinges, hardware and markings.
> markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396993
> View attachment 3396995


Gorgeous! Really hope it's authentic for you.


Cc1213 said:


> Found a couple goodies today.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress with heart details - $8
> View attachment 3397186
> 
> View attachment 3397187
> 
> 
> Tory Burch skirt - $7
> View attachment 3397188


Cute clothes, especially the MJ. 


LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing, amazing things this past week I cannot wait to (take pics of and) share! Hubby was with me when I scored this Hermes beach towel. He gave me the stink eye.....until I showed him their website with beach towels for $620!
> 
> Hermes beach towel $50
> 
> View attachment 3397255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397256


 that is fabulous! I am glad Hubby was easily persuaded, it would be a crime to leave that beauty behind. Waiting for pics on the amazing things..


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing, amazing things this past week I cannot wait to (take pics of and) share! Hubby was with me when I scored this Hermes beach towel. He gave me the stink eye.....until I showed him their website with beach towels for $620!
> 
> Hermes beach towel $50
> 
> View attachment 3397255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397256


Cool find, never thought about a Hermes beach towel. Now I need to look in the towels....


----------



## Raven3766

mjastuart said:


> Finally had the jewelry gods shine on me today.  Found an Hermes Clic Clac H bracelet at a local church thrift.  Looks authentic by checking hinges, hardware and markings.
> markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396993
> View attachment 3396995


Nice, love it!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

All sterling silver necklaces with pendants. Everything marked .925 from gwo for $1.50.


----------



## Peach08

Cc1213 said:


> Found a couple goodies today.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress with heart details - $8
> View attachment 3397186
> 
> View attachment 3397187
> 
> 
> Tory Burch skirt - $7
> View attachment 3397188



Cute Tory skirt!


----------



## Raven3766

I found vintage perfume named Galimard, $5...it smells nice.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LisaK026

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing, amazing things this past week I cannot wait to (take pics of and) share! Hubby was with me when I scored this Hermes beach towel. He gave me the stink eye.....until I showed him their website with beach towels for $620!
> 
> Hermes beach towel $50
> 
> View attachment 3397255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397256


WOW.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing, amazing things this past week I cannot wait to (take pics of and) share! Hubby was with me when I scored this Hermes beach towel. He gave me the stink eye.....until I showed him their website with beach towels for $620!
> 
> Hermes beach towel $50
> 
> View attachment 3397255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397256


I remember a couple of years ago seeing about ten Hermes towels in a CS for the same price near my parent's home. They were different themes and just as pretty as yours. I thought the prices were too high for me because of needing the money for graduate school and other expenses. Congratulations! !


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Just in awe of everyone's purchases.  What does CS stand for?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

SuzieSueSure said:


> Just in awe of everyone's purchases.  What does CS stand for?


CS = consignment store


----------



## SuzieSueSure

2goodeyestoo said:


> CS = consignment store



Thank you 2goodeyestoo!


----------



## Peach08

Finally found a Chanel
From a local seller (whom I've purchased other items from in the past) 

Chanel cambon pochette modified by Chanel at the request of seller into a crossbody  400$ CAD 
I'm so excited to use her


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Not too exciting, but I got a Singer 5050 sewing machine for $30.00 minus 15% July 4th discount and possibly my first ever Hermes scarf for $1.00.


----------



## mjastuart

Peach08 said:


> Finally found a Chanel
> From a local seller (whom I've purchased other items from in the past)
> 
> Chanel cambon pochette modified by Chanel at the request of seller into a crossbody  400$ CAD
> I'm so excited to use her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400572



She's a beauty!


----------



## Tomsmom

Peach08 said:


> Finally found a Chanel
> From a local seller (whom I've purchased other items from in the past)
> 
> Chanel cambon pochette modified by Chanel at the request of seller into a crossbody  400$ CAD
> I'm so excited to use her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400572




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tomsmom

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Not too exciting, but I got a Singer 5050 sewing machine for $30.00 minus 15% July 4th discount and possibly my first ever Hermes scarf for $1.00.




That's s great deal!


----------



## Peach08

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Not too exciting, but I got a Singer 5050 sewing machine for $30.00 minus 15% July 4th discount and possibly my first ever Hermes scarf for $1.00.



Let's see the Hermes!


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> Today I found a gorgeous Calvin Klein Collection gown. It's about one size too big, but it will be perfect seeing as I'm newly pregnant [emoji7]. The pictures don't do it justice - it's black with brown/green sleeves.
> 
> $8 at goodwill:
> 
> View attachment 3385912
> 
> View attachment 3385913



it's so chic!


----------



## nerimanna

bluturtle said:


> View attachment 3386244
> View attachment 3386246
> 
> Lightening struck several times this week, and I've gotten quite a haul from the side by side "GW" boutique and the "second edition" store next door...
> 2 pair Louboutins (both authenticated here...that's how I found this forum) $20 and $5
> Kitten heel Stuart Weitzmanns $10
> Sam Edelman suede flats $8
> Arcadia leather overnight travel bag $12
> 
> I'm been a loyal Kate Spade fan for the last 8 years, and while I still carry only KS purses, I'll make exceptions for great shoes (especially since I'm a teacher and have to be stylish on a budget)!



congrats on the louboutins!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Peach08 said:


> Let's see the Hermes!


I am still trying to get it authenticated...


----------



## Cc1213

Found this adorable Burberry suit. It was priced for $8.99, but the cashier gave me a discount, so it was about $6.


----------



## chowlover2

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3402167
> 
> View attachment 3402168
> 
> 
> Found this adorable Burberry suit. It was priced for $8.99, but the cashier gave me a discount, so it was about $6.


Wow!


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> All sterling silver necklaces with pendants. Everything marked .925 from gwo for $1.50.



I love that rockin cross!



Raven3766 said:


> I found vintage perfume named Galimard, $5...it smells nice.



I love vintage bottles!



Peach08 said:


> Finally found a Chanel
> From a local seller (whom I've purchased other items from in the past)
> 
> Chanel cambon pochette modified by Chanel at the request of seller into a crossbody  400$ CAD
> I'm so excited to use her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400572



Does it have a multi-chain strap? Cool!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3402167
> 
> View attachment 3402168
> 
> 
> Found this adorable Burberry suit. It was priced for $8.99, but the cashier gave me a discount, so it was about $6.



Awesome! So chic!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3402167
> 
> View attachment 3402168
> 
> 
> Found this adorable Burberry suit. It was priced for $8.99, but the cashier gave me a discount, so it was about $6.


Wow what a great deal!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
 I think it is Cabas.


----------



## Tomsmom

2goodeyestoo said:


> Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
> I think it is Cabas.


Oh my gosh!!  That is awesomeness!!


----------



## Peach08

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3402167
> 
> View attachment 3402168
> 
> 
> Found this adorable Burberry suit. It was priced for $8.99, but the cashier gave me a discount, so it was about $6.



Great find!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Peach08 said:


> Let's see the Hermes!


Here it is. As found.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
> I think it is Cabas.


Great find!


----------



## chowlover2

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Here it is. As found.


That's gorgeous!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

chowlover2 said:


> That's gorgeous!


Thank you. I could not quite believe it!


----------



## Tomsmom

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Here it is. As found.


Beautiful!


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
> I think it is Cabas.



That baby was waiting for you to give it some love! Awesome!



BeautyAddict58 said:


> Here it is. As found.



Fun design! I found another Hermes scarf but mine was $50!


----------



## LuxeDeb

A few more non-fashion finds[emoji846] 
Thrifting has been soo good lately. I'll tease that I have fashion related finds coming up from Chanel, Louboutin, Manolo Blahnik (autographed), more Hermes, etc


Tiffany & Co 12" flower vase $9.50
Neiman Marcus gold box behind it retailed for $250, $4
And the tall candle stand $1.50


----------



## Peach08

2goodeyestoo said:


> Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
> I think it is Cabas.



Amazing find!


----------



## Peach08

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Here it is. As found.



Beautiful blue!


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more non-fashion finds[emoji846]
> Thrifting has been soo good lately. I'll tease that I have fashion related finds coming up from Chanel, Louboutin, Manolo Blahnik (autographed), more Hermes, etc
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co 12" flower vase $9.50
> Neiman Marcus gold box behind it retailed for $250, $4
> And the tall candle stand $1.50
> 
> Lovely home goods finds. I need to be a little more observant in the home goods section!
> 
> View attachment 3402516
> 
> View attachment 3402517
> 
> View attachment 3402518





BeautyAddict58 said:


> Here it is. As found.



What a cute design.



2goodeyestoo said:


> Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
> I think it is Cabas.



LV for $2? Yes, please!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My vintage Ralph Lauren 12.99


----------



## jamamcg

Found a Gucci tie. There was a Versace one as well, but it was in poor condition 




It was £1.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my gosh!!  That is awesomeness!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Sorry, I was trying to thank everyone. I was so excited to find this today. I normally sell my lv items, but I think I am going to keep this. I am going to get a magic eraser and I already have Coach leather cleaner. Very happy to have found this today. It is wonderful that we have this type of community here where nobody gets jealous of another thrifter's finds.


----------



## jamamcg

2goodeyestoo said:


> Sorry, I was trying to thank everyone. I was so excited to find this today. I normally sell my lv items, but I think I am going to keep this. I am going to get a magic eraser and I already have Coach leather cleaner. Very happy to have found this today. It is wonderful that we have this type of community here where nobody gets jealous of another thrifter's finds.



I get jealous of other people finds all the time (but not in a malicious way). I'm also jealous that most of you all live in the USA. I wish I lived there.


----------



## magdalinka

Peach08 said:


> Finally found a Chanel
> From a local seller (whom I've purchased other items from in the past)
> 
> Chanel cambon pochette modified by Chanel at the request of seller into a crossbody  400$ CAD
> I'm so excited to use her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400572


What a great idea to turn this into a crossbody. Great little bag!


Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3402167
> 
> View attachment 3402168
> 
> 
> Found this adorable Burberry suit. It was priced for $8.99, but the cashier gave me a discount, so it was about $6.





2goodeyestoo said:


> Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
> I think it is Cabas.


Gorgeous! And a steal, congrats.


BeautyAddict58 said:


> Here it is. As found.


Wow, congrats on finding such a treasure. Glorious!


LuxeDeb said:


> A few more non-fashion finds[emoji846]
> Thrifting has been soo good lately. I'll tease that I have fashion related finds coming up from Chanel, Louboutin, Manolo Blahnik (autographed), more Hermes, etc
> 
> 
> Tiffany & Co 12" flower vase $9.50
> Neiman Marcus gold box behind it retailed for $250, $4
> And the tall candle stand $1.50
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402516
> 
> View attachment 3402517
> 
> View attachment 3402518


Wow, what a great find. My thrifts would have marked the Tiffany vase at $100+


2goodeyestoo said:


> Sorry, I was trying to thank everyone. I was so excited to find this today. I normally sell my lv items, but I think I am going to keep this. I am going to get a magic eraser and I already have Coach leather cleaner. Very happy to have found this today. It is wonderful that we have this type of community here where nobody gets jealous of another thrifter's finds.


Great job on the LV. 
I feel like we all get a little bit jealous of everyone's finds, it's hard not to. I really feel the urge to thrift after seeing some of these amazing treasures. But we all find great stuff, so it balances out


----------



## bagnshoe

2goodeyestoo said:


> Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
> I think it is Cabas.



Wowwww you hit the jackpot . Loves your LV. Congrats!!


----------



## bagnshoe

I need to go buy myself a lottery ticket because I think I just hit the jackpot with my Hermes finds today. These sandals were waiting for me to pick them up lol. Drums roll pls.... Presenting my new to me Hermes tan sandals .... Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## chowlover2

bagnshoe said:


> I need to go buy myself a lottery ticket because I think I just hit the jackpot with my Hermes finds today. These sandals were waiting for me to pick them up lol. Drums roll pls.... Presenting my new to me Hermes tan sandals .... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403873


They look brand new! WOW!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagnshoe said:


> I need to go buy myself a lottery ticket because I think I just hit the jackpot with my Hermes finds today. These sandals were waiting for me to pick them up lol. Drums roll pls.... Presenting my new to me Hermes tan sandals .... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403873



Soo chic! What a neat find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

#dallasstrong #prayforDallas

This Chanel Dallas scarf I scored last week is even more previous to me now


View attachment 3403936


----------



## LuxeDeb

Let's try this again


----------



## Peach08

bagnshoe said:


> I need to go buy myself a lottery ticket because I think I just hit the jackpot with my Hermes finds today. These sandals were waiting for me to pick them up lol. Drums roll pls.... Presenting my new to me Hermes tan sandals .... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403873



WOW!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Let's try this again
> 
> View attachment 3403938



Oh wow. That's the one I wanted. Amazing find.


----------



## Kestrel

I found a Burberry in the Goodwill store for $3. I couldn't believe it but I bought it and had it checked out. Yep, real. I also found an LV in the costume department of our local community theater. They let me buy it because "I've just always wanted to own one theat even looked real"! I bought some other stuff because I felt bad but OHHELLYEAH I got it for...wait for it......75 cents. I sold it 2 weeks later for $2150. The purse gods were with me that day.


----------



## SimplyB

2goodeyestoo said:


> Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
> I think it is Cabas.



Wow!  Great find!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Kestrel said:


> I found a Burberry in the Goodwill store for $3. I couldn't believe it but I bought it and had it checked out. Yep, real. I also found an LV in the costume department of our local community theater. They let me buy it because "I've just always wanted to own one theat even looked real"! I bought some other stuff because I felt bad but OHHELLYEAH I got it for...wait for it......75 cents. I sold it 2 weeks later for $2150. The purse gods were with me that day.


It brings more validity to your statement when you show pictures.


----------



## bagnshoe

Peach08 said:


> WOW!





LuxeDeb said:


> Soo chic! What a neat find!





chowlover2 said:


> They look brand new! WOW!



Thanks ladies. It was truly an awesome finds!! Never thought I would ever stumble upon a Hermes but never say never. Thanks again for letting me share.


----------



## bagnshoe

LuxeDeb said:


> Let's try this again
> 
> View attachment 3403938



So pretty. Congrats !!


----------



## SakuraSakura

2goodeyestoo said:


> It brings more validity to your statement when you show pictures.



I agree. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LuxeDeb said:


> Let's try this again
> 
> View attachment 3403938



It's beautiful! Wear it with pride.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

SakuraSakura said:


> I agree. I'll believe it when I see it.


I agree with you, too. Even when I am at the ts I see people get excited because they found an "authentic" item and if I tell them it is a fake they think I want to resell it or am jealous of them. I have seen fakes on this thread, but kept my mouth shut because it makes me look like the " bad guy." I realize you (plural) are not suppose to ask authencity questions on here.


----------



## Tomsmom

bagnshoe said:


> I need to go buy myself a lottery ticket because I think I just hit the jackpot with my Hermes finds today. These sandals were waiting for me to pick them up lol. Drums roll pls.... Presenting my new to me Hermes tan sandals .... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403873


Great find!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> Let's try this again
> 
> View attachment 3403938



That scarf is so pretty !


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Authentic LV bag from 2008. $2
> I think it is Cabas.


Wow! Nice!


----------



## Raven3766

Peach08 said:


> Finally found a Chanel
> From a local seller (whom I've purchased other items from in the past)
> 
> Chanel cambon pochette modified by Chanel at the request of seller into a crossbody  400$ CAD
> I'm so excited to use her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400572


I cannot wait to purchase my first Chanel, so happy for you!



Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3402167
> 
> View attachment 3402168
> 
> 
> Found this adorable Burberry suit. It was priced for $8.99, but the cashier gave me a discount, so it was about $6.


Awesome price, lovely outfit!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Found a Gucci tie. There was a Versace one as well, but it was in poor condition
> 
> View attachment 3402960
> 
> 
> It was £1.


Such a classic design, congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

bagnshoe said:


> I need to go buy myself a lottery ticket because I think I just hit the jackpot with my Hermes finds today. These sandals were waiting for me to pick them up lol. Drums roll pls.... Presenting my new to me Hermes tan sandals .... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403873


Whoa! Those are fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> I agree with you, too. Even when I am at the ts I see people get excited because they found an "authentic" item and if I tell them it is a fake they think I want to resell it or am jealous of them. I have seen fakes on this thread, but kept my mouth shut because it makes me look like the " bad guy." I realize you (plural) are not suppose to ask authencity questions on here.


2good, if I ever post and it's not authentic..pm please, I can't be right all the time. You can never be a "bad guy" in my to eyes. lol


----------



## Peach08

Raven3766 said:


> 2good, if I ever post and it's not authentic..pm please, I can't be right all the time. You can never be a "bad guy" in my to eyes. lol



I agree  
I think we would all like to know if ever we were wrong


----------



## bagnshoe

Raven3766 said:


> Whoa! Those are fantastic! Congratulations!





Tomsmom said:


> Great find!



Thanks ladies. I can't wait to wear them out . It was truly an awesome find indeed [emoji1]


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found some awesome stuff today everyone! I'll show you soon. Louis Vuitton too


----------



## SakuraSakura

This Limited Edition Coach Madison Satchel. It's in impeccable condition and the leather is to die for. I'm a sucker for succulent, rich glovetanned leather. I read that this bag was also difficult to come by as it was only sold in four Coach boutiques and online.

17994.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





A Louis Vuitton booklet. It's also in spectacular condition despite its age. The pictures make my mouth water... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Does anyone want to see some of the pictures? 

A Japanese さくら scarf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




An H&M scarf. It's brand new.


----------



## chowlover2

SakuraSakura said:


> This Limited Edition Coach Madison Satchel. It's in impeccable condition and the leather is to die for. I'm a sucker for succulent, rich glovetanned leather. I read that this bag was also difficult to come by as it was only sold in four Coach boutiques and online.
> 
> 17994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404772
> 
> 
> 
> A Louis Vuitton booklet. It's also in spectacular condition despite its age. The pictures make my mouth water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404773
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to see some of the pictures?
> 
> A Japanese さくら scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404774
> 
> 
> An H&M scarf. It's brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404775


I want to see pics!


----------



## SakuraSakura

chowlover2 said:


> I want to see pics!



Your wish is my command!  
	

		
			
		

		
	





It's the holiday catalogue from 2009.


----------



## Peach08

Consignment store finds from today 

View attachment 3405261


Chloe canvas cork wedge for 50$ 
And lamb leather and grommet heels for 20$

Seemed like someone who was a 5 1/2 just had made a major drop off
There were margielas, Brian atwoods, bunch of Jeffrey campbell

But there were the only ones that fit me


----------



## Cc1213

bagnshoe said:


> I need to go buy myself a lottery ticket because I think I just hit the jackpot with my Hermes finds today. These sandals were waiting for me to pick them up lol. Drums roll pls.... Presenting my new to me Hermes tan sandals .... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403873



These are a HG item for me. Were these a thrift find? I can't believe someone let them go!!



LuxeDeb said:


> Let's try this again
> 
> View attachment 3403938



What a beautiful scarf. Such a good score.



2goodeyestoo said:


> I agree with you, too. Even when I am at the ts I see people get excited because they found an "authentic" item and if I tell them it is a fake they think I want to resell it or am jealous of them. I have seen fakes on this thread, but kept my mouth shut because it makes me look like the " bad guy." I realize you (plural) are not suppose to ask authencity questions on here.



Please DO let us know if something we find is inauthentic. 



SakuraSakura said:


> This Limited Edition Coach Madison Satchel. It's in impeccable condition and the leather is to die for. I'm a sucker for succulent, rich glovetanned leather. I read that this bag was also difficult to come by as it was only sold in four Coach boutiques and online.
> 
> Very pretty satchel - the leather is so yummy
> 
> 17994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404772
> 
> 
> 
> A Louis Vuitton booklet. It's also in spectacular condition despite its age. The pictures make my mouth water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404773
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to see some of the pictures?
> 
> A Japanese さくら scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404774
> 
> 
> An H&M scarf. It's brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404775





Peach08 said:


> Consignment store finds from today
> View attachment 3405260
> View attachment 3405261
> 
> 
> Chloe canvas cork wedge for 50$
> And lamb leather and grommet heels for 20$
> 
> Seemed like someone who was a 5 1/2 just had made a major drop off
> There were margielas, Brian atwoods, bunch of Jeffrey campbell
> 
> But there were the only ones that fit me



Lovin those wedges


----------



## jamamcg

SakuraSakura said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404853
> View attachment 3404854
> 
> 
> It's the holiday catalogue from 2009.



when you said in remarkable condition for its age I thought it would of been from the 70's or something. Is there pricing Info would be interesting to see how the prices have changed in the past 6/7 years


----------



## SakuraSakura

jamamcg said:


> when you said in remarkable condition for its age I thought it would of been from the 70's or something. Is there pricing Info would be interesting to see how the prices have changed in the past 6/7 years



I think we view time oppositely then! I was only twelve when this catalogue came out. There isn't any damage done to the catalogue as well. As for prices... The Vernis ZCP was only $395 back in 2009. Eek! That's cringe- worthy! I bought mine for $625 this June.


----------



## jamamcg

SakuraSakura said:


> I think we view time oppositely then! I was only twelve when this catalogue came out. There isn't any damage done to the catalogue as well. As for prices... The Vernis ZCP was only $395 back in 2009. Eek! That's cringe- worthy! I bought mine for $625 this June.



Well I was 17. I was just saying as I have magazines from the 1920's and 1940's that are in remarkable condition for their age.


----------



## bagnshoe

Cc1213 said:


> These are a HG item for me. Were these a thrift find? I can't believe someone let them go!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful scarf. Such a good score.
> 
> 
> 
> Please DO let us know if something we find is inauthentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovin those wedges



It was at local consignment store. I got these under $200 which is a decent price that I knew I would regret if I passed on them. I'm glad I took the plunge and purchased them as they are such beautiful sandals to wear for this summer.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

And the same with me for all of you, if I post something that appears to be fake then let me know, too.


----------



## mama13drama99

Kestrel said:


> I found a Burberry in the Goodwill store for $3. I couldn't believe it but I bought it and had it checked out. Yep, real. I also found an LV in the costume department of our local community theater. They let me buy it because "I've just always wanted to own one theat even looked real"! I bought some other stuff because I felt bad but OHHELLYEAH I got it for...wait for it......75 cents. I sold it 2 weeks later for $2150. The purse gods were with me that day.



Are "they" kidding?  I hope you don't show a picture! You have NOTHING to prove.  Either the community believes you or not.  It's that simple.  If by chance, the bag was fake, well, you've sold it...soooo...what now?  That was rhetorical by the way.  I'm always amazed that people will post such comments publicly versus sending a PM.  Especially when no one owes anyone anything!!!! We're members here, not FBI agents!  What's more is it seems as though the same posts where "receipts"  (i.e. proof) have been all but demanded didn't even at least include, "congrats or way to go...I'd love to see pictures".  But then again, the tone of those posts didn't sound curious and congratulatory to begin with IMO. 

ETA:

Mods, I tried to report/flag my own post because I'm sure someone will find it inflammatory.  However, it is my hope that the challenging, condescending, smug, disrespectful, disingenuous comments that float around the entire Forum come to an end.


----------



## Raven3766

Kestrel said:


> I found a Burberry in the Goodwill store for $3. I couldn't believe it but I bought it and had it checked out. Yep, real. I also found an LV in the costume department of our local community theater. They let me buy it because "I've just always wanted to own one theat even looked real"! I bought some other stuff because I felt bad but OHHELLYEAH I got it for...wait for it......75 cents. I sold it 2 weeks later for $2150. The purse gods were with me that day.


Ms. Kestrel, I didn't mean any harm when I spoke about authentication. On this thread, we do post finds. I am glad you are here and would love to see any future finds. I want to welcome you and know that I can appreciate finding an LV for 75cents. Please continue to post and I will do the same. Looking forward to your finds...


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Let's try this again
> 
> View attachment 3403938


Luxe, where did you get a Dallas/Chanel scarf?! I am super jealous, would love a Houston/Chanel scarf. I have never seen one like that, it's very pretty.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> This Limited Edition Coach Madison Satchel. It's in impeccable condition and the leather is to die for. I'm a sucker for succulent, rich glovetanned leather. I read that this bag was also difficult to come by as it was only sold in four Coach boutiques and online.
> 
> 17994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404772
> 
> 
> 
> A Louis Vuitton booklet. It's also in spectacular condition despite its age. The pictures make my mouth water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404773
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to see some of the pictures?
> 
> A Japanese さくら scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404774
> 
> 
> An H&M scarf. It's brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404775


That is one cool book, I found a Ferragamo book. I never posted, this new way of posting is throwing me off. I love the pictures.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> That is one cool book, I found a Ferragamo book. I never posted, this new way of posting is throwing me off. I love the pictures.


I can't post pictures through the mobile app, I always have to go through the desktop version on my phone.


----------



## SakuraSakura

jamamcg said:


> Well I was 17. I was just saying as I have magazines from the 1920's and 1940's that are in remarkable condition for their age.



I was impressed with how the catalogue looked brand new despite turning up in a thrift store. I don't understand why this is bothersome to you.


----------



## chowlover2

SakuraSakura said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404853
> View attachment 3404854
> 
> 
> It's the holiday catalogue from 2009.


That pic with the apples is everything!


----------



## Peach08

Anyone familiar with McM ?
Found a fanny pack that I'm unsure is authentic?


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Luxe, where did you get a Dallas/Chanel scarf?! I am super jealous, would love a Houston/Chanel scarf. I have never seen one like that, it's very pretty.



One of Chanel's collections was paris-Dallas pre fall 2014 I think. Ever year they have a collection inspired by a certain place in 2013 it was inspired by Edinburgh. There was a Shanghai collection etc it goes back a few years. So far no Paris-Houston collection.


----------



## jamamcg

SakuraSakura said:


> I was impressed with how the catalogue looked brand new despite turning up in a thrift store. I don't understand why this is bothersome to you.



It's not bothering me at all. I just assumed it would of been much older my your comment and I found it amusing.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I live for visiting thrift stores, and am kind of an eBay addict.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> One of Chanel's collections was paris-Dallas pre fall 2014 I think. Ever year they have a collection inspired by a certain place in 2013 it was inspired by Edinburgh. There was a Shanghai collection etc it goes back a few years. So far no Paris-Houston collection.


Ahhhh, thanks for the information.


----------



## jorton

Had a great day thrifting today!
I've been thrifting for 5+ years and sadly this is probably my best day yet and I didn't get many things ! But anyway... I rarely see designer/ nicer stuff at my thrift stores, and if I do it's marked up or has holes/ stains... Somehow today I found almost perfect items.
The store I go to periodically does 50% off everything coupons and today was the first day. It's a huge store and spent over 2 hours digging!

(Starting from left in the pics)

Lululemon grey pullover jacket ... Like new! Feels so luxurious. I've never owned lululemon. It seems really "bunchy" if that makes sense... Can't decide weather to keep it or not but its my size! It was $2.50

Elizabeth and James silk cardigan with blue trim.. Size large so it's kind of baggy but perfect to throw on when it gets chilly out $2

Vince casual tshirt maxi dress...I'm 5'9. it hits a few inches above my ankles. Can't tell if it looks silly or not... Debating if I should have it altered so it's more like a "midi" dress. I love the feel of it..but I may have to sell it. This is why I love/hate thrifting! Find cheap/cute things that don't always fit right. It was $3... Dress in the pics!

Also found a nice soft Detroit red wings shirt(my home team) for the games in the fall $1
A few other items like a BB Dakota top NWT for 80cents and a brand new paperchase tote for $1. Also got a few things I regret... Does anyone else do that? I buy things on impulse because they are only a few dollars... But then decide I didn't need them!


----------



## Cc1213

Found some goodies today.

St. John dress - $4. 
I swear my local goodwill is a St. John dumping ground! 



Equipment blouse - $1.50



And a Tory Burch tunic that I thrifter at a GW while visiting my sister in Minneapolis - $9


----------



## LuxeDeb

SakuraSakura said:


> This Limited Edition Coach Madison Satchel. It's in impeccable condition and the leather is to die for. I'm a sucker for succulent, rich glovetanned leather. I read that this bag was also difficult to come by as it was only sold in four Coach boutiques and online.
> 
> 17994.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404772
> 
> 
> 
> A Louis Vuitton booklet. It's also in spectacular condition despite its age. The pictures make my mouth water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404773
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to see some of the pictures?
> 
> A Japanese さくら scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404774
> 
> 
> An H&M scarf. It's brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404775



The leather looks so soft and luscious on that bag! Great LV booklet! I collect those, too 



Peach08 said:


> Consignment store finds from today
> View attachment 3405260
> View attachment 3405261
> 
> 
> Chloe canvas cork wedge for 50$
> And lamb leather and grommet heels for 20$
> 
> Seemed like someone who was a 5 1/2 just had made a major drop off
> There were margielas, Brian atwoods, bunch of Jeffrey campbell
> 
> But there were the only ones that fit me



Love the Chloe wedges! So that was a starting price at your consignment? Ahhhh! My consignments would have started these at $200 & I would have had to wait for several markdowns to get that price!



jorton said:


> Had a great day thrifting today!
> I've been thrifting for 5+ years and sadly this is probably my best day yet and I didn't get many things ! But anyway... I rarely see designer/ nicer stuff at my thrift stores, and if I do it's marked up or has holes/ stains... Somehow today I found almost perfect items.
> The store I go to periodically does 50% off everything coupons and today was the first day. It's a huge store and spent over 2 hours digging!
> 
> (Starting from left in the pics)
> 
> Lululemon grey pullover jacket ... Like new! Feels so luxurious. I've never owned lululemon. It seems really "bunchy" if that makes sense... Can't decide weather to keep it or not but its my size! It was $2.50
> 
> Elizabeth and James silk cardigan with blue trim.. Size large so it's kind of baggy but perfect to throw on when it gets chilly out $2
> 
> Vince casual tshirt maxi dress...I'm 5'9. it hits a few inches above my ankles. Can't tell if it looks silly or not... Debating if I should have it altered so it's more like a "midi" dress. I love the feel of it..but I may have to sell it. This is why I love/hate thrifting! Find cheap/cute things that don't always fit right. It was $3... Dress in the pics!
> 
> Also found a nice soft Detroit red wings shirt(my home team) for the games in the fall $1
> A few other items like a BB Dakota top NWT for 80cents and a brand new paperchase tote for $1. Also got a few things I regret... Does anyone else do that? I buy things on impulse because they are only a few dollars... But then decide I didn't need them!



Great finds! All are super versatile pieces!



Cc1213 said:


> Found some goodies today.
> 
> St. John dress - $4.
> I swear my local goodwill is a St. John dumping ground!
> View attachment 3407611
> 
> 
> Equipment blouse - $1.50
> View attachment 3407612
> 
> 
> And a Tory Burch tunic that I thrifter at a GW while visiting my sister in Minneapolis - $9
> View attachment 3407613



You score some great St. John pieces and I love Tory Burch tunics!



Raven3766 said:


> Luxe, where did you get a Dallas/Chanel scarf?! I am super jealous, would love a Houston/Chanel scarf. I have never seen one like that, it's very pretty.



Thanks (everyone)!
Got it at a local consignment shop. This was from the Chanel "Metiers d'Art" 2014 Pre-Fall show held in Dallas. It was slightly less over the top than some of the other annuals shows, but Dallas holds a special bond with Chanel. Karl Lagerfeld showed a film he made about Coco Chanel in the mid-50s, as she made her comeback with the help of American editors and most notably Stanley Marcus. Stanley even honored her with the Neiman Marcus award in 1957. This year the Metiers d'Art is in Rome I believe.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Found some goodies today.
> 
> St. John dress - $4.
> I swear my local goodwill is a St. John dumping ground!
> View attachment 3407611
> 
> 
> Equipment blouse - $1.50
> View attachment 3407612
> 
> 
> And a Tory Burch tunic that I thrifter at a GW while visiting my sister in Minneapolis - $9
> View attachment 3407613


Love the St John and Equipment!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored some amazing things at a very fashionable estate sale!


Manolo Blahnik pumps (signed by Mr. Blahnik himself when he was at a Neiman Marcus event a few years ago) $30







Vintage 1990s Christian Louboutin sling backs $20





Jean Paul Gaultier top $2.50





Prada silk knit top (I have the matching cardi in black and it's my fav cardi) $15





Alberta Ferretti cashmere/wool twinset $15





Blumarine silk knit top $10


----------



## Raven3766

jorton said:


> Had a great day thrifting today!
> I've been thrifting for 5+ years and sadly this is probably my best day yet and I didn't get many things ! But anyway... I rarely see designer/ nicer stuff at my thrift stores, and if I do it's marked up or has holes/ stains... Somehow today I found almost perfect items.
> The store I go to periodically does 50% off everything coupons and today was the first day. It's a huge store and spent over 2 hours digging!
> 
> (Starting from left in the pics)
> 
> Lululemon grey pullover jacket ... Like new! Feels so luxurious. I've never owned lululemon. It seems really "bunchy" if that makes sense... Can't decide weather to keep it or not but its my size! It was $2.50
> 
> Elizabeth and James silk cardigan with blue trim.. Size large so it's kind of baggy but perfect to throw on when it gets chilly out $2
> 
> Vince casual tshirt maxi dress...I'm 5'9. it hits a few inches above my ankles. Can't tell if it looks silly or not... Debating if I should have it altered so it's more like a "midi" dress. I love the feel of it..but I may have to sell it. This is why I love/hate thrifting! Find cheap/cute things that don't always fit right. It was $3... Dress in the pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Also found a nice soft Detroit red wings shirt(my home team) for the games in the fall $1
> A few other items like a BB Dakota top NWT for 80cents and a brand new paperchase tote for $1. Also got a few things I regret... Does anyone else do that? I buy things on impulse because they are only a few dollars... But then decide I didn't need them!


Sounds like you had a pretty good day! When I go to the $1.75 thrift day, it use to be easy to buy things...too many things. I ended up giving it away to one of my family members, co-workers or re-donating. Now I've decided to not get a basket when I go in, I walk with objects on my arm. If I find something that is too heavy or the objects become heavy, I get a basket. Before I go to the register, I look at everything and have a mental conversation; Will I wear this?, Do I really need this? Who would appreciate it, if I gave it to them? Then I start removing items and proceed to the register. I've found that this relieve's my regrets. You know, the question you ask...What am I going to do with this?


Cc1213 said:


> Found some goodies today.
> 
> St. John dress - $4.
> I swear my local goodwill is a St. John dumping ground!
> View attachment 3407611
> 
> 
> Equipment blouse - $1.50
> View attachment 3407612
> 
> 
> And a Tory Burch tunic that I thrifter at a GW while visiting my sister in Minneapolis - $9
> View attachment 3407613



I love everything, but especially the Tory!


----------



## Peach08

Cc1213 said:


> Found some goodies today.
> 
> St. John dress - $4.
> I swear my local goodwill is a St. John dumping ground!
> View attachment 3407611
> 
> 
> Equipment blouse - $1.50
> View attachment 3407612
> 
> 
> And a Tory Burch tunic that I thrifter at a GW while visiting my sister in Minneapolis - $9
> View attachment 3407613



Love that st-John !


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> The leather looks so soft and luscious on that bag! Great LV booklet! I collect those, too
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Chloe wedges! So that was a starting price at your consignment? Ahhhh! My consignments would have started these at $200 & I would have had to wait for several markdowns to get that price!
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds! All are super versatile pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> You score some great St. John pieces and I love Tory Burch tunics!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks (everyone)!
> Got it at a local consignment shop. This was from the Chanel "Metiers d'Art" 2014 Pre-Fall show held in Dallas. It was slightly less over the top than some of the other annuals shows, but Dallas holds a special bond with Chanel. Karl Lagerfeld showed a film he made about Coco Chanel in the mid-50s, as she made her comeback with the help of American editors and most notably Stanley Marcus. Stanley even honored her with the Neiman Marcus award in 1957. This year the Metiers d'Art is in Rome I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3407775



I think I just got lucky! They had just gotten them in and they hadn't been priced yet! The cashier contemplated a little and then said 50$! And I said YES!! Ring it up lol


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing things at a very fashionable estate sale!
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik pumps (signed by Mr. Blahnik himself when he was at a Neiman Marcus event a few years ago) $30
> 
> View attachment 3407827
> 
> View attachment 3407828
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage 1990s Christian Louboutin sling backs $20
> 
> View attachment 3407830
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier top $2.50
> 
> View attachment 3407836
> 
> 
> 
> Prada silk knit top (I have the matching cardi in black and it's my fav cardi) $15
> 
> View attachment 3407841
> 
> 
> 
> Alberta Ferretti cashmere/wool twinset $15
> 
> View attachment 3407846
> 
> 
> 
> Blumarine silk knit top $10
> 
> View attachment 3407850



Love the Manolos!


----------



## ladyash

Hey everyone! I'm going to London UK for three weeks. Staying near paddington station. Any suggestions for good thrift while there? Maybe even designer consignment?


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing things at a very fashionable estate sale!
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik pumps (signed by Mr. Blahnik himself when he was at a Neiman Marcus event a few years ago) $30
> 
> View attachment 3407827
> 
> View attachment 3407828
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage 1990s Christian Louboutin sling backs $20
> 
> View attachment 3407830
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier top $2.50
> 
> View attachment 3407836
> 
> 
> 
> Prada silk knit top (I have the matching cardi in black and it's my fav cardi) $15
> 
> View attachment 3407841
> 
> 
> 
> Alberta Ferretti cashmere/wool twinset $15
> 
> View attachment 3407846
> 
> 
> 
> Blumarine silk knit top $10
> 
> View attachment 3407850



Ah, nothing like a great estate sale haul. Everything is great, but those Manolos...wow, such a great find!


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing things at a very fashionable estate sale!
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik pumps (signed by Mr. Blahnik himself when he was at a Neiman Marcus event a few years ago) $30
> 
> View attachment 3407827
> 
> View attachment 3407828
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage 1990s Christian Louboutin sling backs $20
> 
> View attachment 3407830
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier top $2.50
> 
> View attachment 3407836
> 
> 
> 
> Prada silk knit top (I have the matching cardi in black and it's my fav cardi) $15
> 
> View attachment 3407841
> 
> 
> 
> Alberta Ferretti cashmere/wool twinset $15
> 
> View attachment 3407846
> 
> 
> 
> Blumarine silk knit top $10
> 
> View attachment 3407850


Those Manolos...wow!  Love everything as usual


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Ferragamo crotchet handbag today for $15.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored some amazing things at a very fashionable estate sale!
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik pumps (signed by Mr. Blahnik himself when he was at a Neiman Marcus event a few years ago) $30
> 
> View attachment 3407827
> 
> View attachment 3407828
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage 1990s Christian Louboutin sling backs $20
> 
> View attachment 3407830
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier top $2.50
> 
> View attachment 3407836
> 
> 
> 
> Prada silk knit top (I have the matching cardi in black and it's my fav cardi) $15
> 
> View attachment 3407841
> 
> 
> 
> Alberta Ferretti cashmere/wool twinset $15
> 
> View attachment 3407846
> 
> 
> 
> Blumarine silk knit top $10
> 
> View attachment 3407850


I will have to travel to Dallas for a weekend. Love love love everything!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Ferragamo crotchet handbag today for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408200


Raven that is so unique!


----------



## jamamcg

ladyash said:


> Hey everyone! I'm going to London UK for three weeks. Staying near paddington station. Any suggestions for good thrift while there? Maybe even designer consignment?



I can help [emoji1]. London thrifts are usually very expensive, but if you are willing to travel a bit it can sometimes pay off. Nothing serious just travelling on the tube and walking a bit.
 My favourite consignment store is L'Homme designer exchange 50 blandford street (this is a men's store, but right next door is the women's shop. These are tiny shops, but packed full of designer jems chanel hermes alexander McQueen lanvin marni valentino givenchy etc. 

You have to check out the vintage designer section of Libertys. Very very expensive, but worth a look. When I was last there they had 1920's chanel coats. 1950's hermes bags lots of vuitton etc all very high end designer. 

The Dresser. 10 Porchester place. Never been, but I always look at their website (the dresser online). All the usual designers chanel hermes etc prices are actually quite reasonable compared to the retail and usual london second hand price. 

You can check out Camden market. Very touristy. A bit overpriced not many designer finds. 

Charity shops/thrifts Kentish Town has some good ones. On Kentish Town Road: bought a lot of ties from some of the shops there. Really good one is National Hereditary Breast Cancer Helpline. They had lots of designer pieces Dolce and Gabbana versace Mary Katrantzou etc. there is also Oxfam, Ageuk, PDSA and Mind all worth a look. 

Also if you search Allaboard charity shops there are a few in London. I saw one with a suede Gucci trench coat in the window and another with a full length black mink coat. 

Octavia foundation there are a few in London the one I always go to is between the V&A museum and Harrods seen lots of designer items Alexander McQueen and Lanvin shoes dolce and Gabbana dresses Pucci skirts etc. 

London is full of so many designer secondhand shops even if you just google you can compile a list and visit as many as you want


----------



## itsmree

aaack. i am so excited. stopped yesterday at goodwill and didnt have much time to browse clothes, so looked through jewelry. spotting some silver tone hoops for $8.99. i didnt have my glasses, but they had some sort of inner stamp so i knew they were either silver or really nice costume jewelry )and large about 2" around and .25 in width.

i just pulled them out of my purse and they are Tiffany!!!! i didn't even notice the outer stamp, just looked inside. so stocked. they match my t&co bangles!


----------



## Tomsmom

itsmree said:


> aaack. i am so excited. stopped yesterday at goodwill and didnt have much time to browse clothes, so looked through jewelry. spotting some silver tone hoops for $8.99. i didnt have my glasses, but they had some sort of inner stamp so i knew they were either silver or really nice costume jewelry )and large about 2" around and .25 in width.
> 
> i just pulled them out of my purse and they are Tiffany!!!! i didn't even notice the outer stamp, just looked inside. so stocked. they match my t&co bangles!
> 
> View attachment 3408399


That's soooo awesome!!


----------



## PoohBear

Anyone know the best places to Thrift in Palm Beach?


----------



## mama13drama99

Raven3766 said:


> Ms. Kestrel, I didn't mean any harm when I spoke about authentication. On this thread, we do post finds. I am glad you are here and would love to see any future finds. I want to welcome you and know that I can appreciate finding an LV for 75cents. Please continue to post and I will do the same. Looking forward to your finds...



Your post was kind and I hope she comes back too.  I'm not a thrifter (don't know where to start), but I visit this thread a lot just to here of the many scores made.  It's fun.  I hope that it stays that way.  If people can get designer items for a penny at Nordstrom Rack, her story is believe (without pictures) to me! 

Have a great day and happy thrifting!


----------



## Raven3766

mama13drama99 said:


> Your post was kind and I hope she comes back too.  I'm not a thrifter (don't know where to start), but I visit this thread a lot just to here of the many scores made.  It's fun.  I hope that it stays that way.  If people can get designer items for a penny at Nordstrom Rack, her story is believe (without pictures) to me!
> 
> Have a great day and happy thrifting!


I hope she comes back as well. Still, I would have loved to have seen her bags. Simply because I just love handbags. By the way, I am a Prince fan as well....love your Avatar!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Raven that is so unique!


Thanks Tomsmom.


----------



## mama13drama99

Raven3766 said:


> I hope she comes back as well. Still, I would have loved to have seen her bags. Simply because I just love handbags. By the way, I am a Prince fan as well....love your Avatar!



[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

€8 brand new Kipling tote at the flea market. I am always looking for new lightweight diaper bags and my little girls love hello kitty. My giant sigg water bottle fit in the front and then there's side pockets for each girl's sippy cup so yay! 8 exterior pockets total and the top zips and light as air, so very useful while babywearing and wrangling two year old girlie.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3409167
> 
> 
> €8 brand new Kipling tote at the flea market. I am always looking for new lightweight diaper bags and my little girls love hello kitty. My giant sigg water bottle fit in the front and then there's side pockets for each girl's sippy cup so yay! 8 exterior pockets total and the top zips and light as air, so very useful while babywearing and wrangling two year old girlie.


I heard about this designer on itsHadrian  vlogs on youtube. Great find!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I thought Kipling was ubiquitous ; haven't you seen them around? Maybe only in Europe? I'm American but I've spent my whole adult life practically abroad and I just can't remember if I have seen Kipling in North America but they are popular in Europe.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thought Kipling was ubiquitous ; haven't you seen them around? Maybe only in Europe? I'm American but I've spent my whole adult life practically abroad and I just can't remember if I have seen Kipling in North America but they are popular in Europe.


Maybe so. I guess it is not a brand I would buy for me. It reminds me of a Vera Bradley and I am too young for that designer.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It wasn't on my radar until quite recently myself with my 4th kid and looking for lightweight, machine washable and indestructible!


----------



## jamamcg

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thought Kipling was ubiquitous ; haven't you seen them around? Maybe only in Europe? I'm American but I've spent my whole adult life practically abroad and I just can't remember if I have seen Kipling in North America but they are popular in Europe.



Yeah they are more popular here in Europe ( I don't know if I can still say here in Europe because of Brexit) but any way the only time I ever see the bags in the USA is on Chinese tourists they go crazy for them I think it might be because of the monkey keyring.


----------



## ladyash

jamamcg said:


> I can help [emoji1]. London thrifts are usually very expensive, but if you are willing to travel a bit it can sometimes pay off. Nothing serious just travelling on the tube and walking a bit.
> My favourite consignment store is L'Homme designer exchange 50 blandford street (this is a men's store, but right next door is the women's shop. These are tiny shops, but packed full of designer jems chanel hermes alexander McQueen lanvin marni valentino givenchy etc.
> 
> You have to check out the vintage designer section of Libertys. Very very expensive, but worth a look. When I was last there they had 1920's chanel coats. 1950's hermes bags lots of vuitton etc all very high end designer.
> 
> The Dresser. 10 Porchester place. Never been, but I always look at their website (the dresser online). All the usual designers chanel hermes etc prices are actually quite reasonable compared to the retail and usual london second hand price.
> 
> You can check out Camden market. Very touristy. A bit overpriced not many designer finds.
> 
> Charity shops/thrifts Kentish Town has some good ones. On Kentish Town Road: bought a lot of ties from some of the shops there. Really good one is National Hereditary Breast Cancer Helpline. They had lots of designer pieces Dolce and Gabbana versace Mary Katrantzou etc. there is also Oxfam, Ageuk, PDSA and Mind all worth a look.
> 
> Also if you search Allaboard charity shops there are a few in London. I saw one with a suede Gucci trench coat in the window and another with a full length black mink coat.
> 
> Octavia foundation there are a few in London the one I always go to is between the V&A museum and Harrods seen lots of designer items Alexander McQueen and Lanvin shoes dolce and Gabbana dresses Pucci skirts etc.
> 
> London is full of so many designer secondhand shops even if you just google you can compile a list and visit as many as you want



Thank you!! I'll start my list off with your suggestions. We will have an Oyster card with free travel between zones 1-3 for the first 6 days as part of our package we bought. I'm going to start mapping out stores in close proximity to the museums and things we are going to so I can fit both things into a day.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Ferragamo crotchet handbag today for $15.



So sweet and feminine!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3409167
> 
> 
> €8 brand new Kipling tote at the flea market. I am always looking for new lightweight diaper bags and my little girls love hello kitty. My giant sigg water bottle fit in the front and then there's side pockets for each girl's sippy cup so yay! 8 exterior pockets total and the top zips and light as air, so very useful while babywearing and wrangling two year old girlie.



Adorable! I love Hello Kitty and it looks like it is great for a mom on the go!


----------



## LuxeDeb

itsmree said:


> aaack. i am so excited. stopped yesterday at goodwill and didnt have much time to browse clothes, so looked through jewelry. spotting some silver tone hoops for $8.99. i didnt have my glasses, but they had some sort of inner stamp so i knew they were either silver or really nice costume jewelry )and large about 2" around and .25 in width.
> 
> i just pulled them out of my purse and they are Tiffany!!!! i didn't even notice the outer stamp, just looked inside. so stocked. they match my t&co bangles!
> 
> View attachment 3408399




Wow, love scores like that! What a super stylish find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

My jewelry finds! I'm totally excited by the Marni necklace. The retail on it was just crazy!

Marni necklace, sterling silver (not sure what the stone is) pin, and Swarovski crystal Koala pin $10 each







Dolce and Gabbana corset belt $25


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuxeDeb said:


> So sweet and feminine!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable! I love Hello Kitty and it looks like it is great for a mom on the go!


Thank you! My first Kipling and it is surprisingly high quality for a nylon bag, great details and very usable!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> My jewelry finds! I'm totally excited by the Marni necklace. The retail on it was just crazy!
> 
> Marni necklace, sterling silver (not sure what the stone is) pin, and Swarovski crystal Koala pin $10 each
> 
> View attachment 3410611
> 
> View attachment 3410612
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana corset belt $25
> 
> View attachment 3410617
> 
> View attachment 3410620


Love everything as usual, but I am definitely a brooch girl. I have over 100 and wear a different to work each day. I would immediately have purchased those lovely brooches to add to my collection.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Hi Everyone!  

I'm headed to Dallas in a week to see a friend (coming from the North side of town to downtown).  Any must stop thrift stores I should hit?

I'm a newbie but wanted to try my hand if I could.

TYIA and have a wonderful day!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

SuzieSueSure said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm headed to Dallas in a week to see a friend (coming from the North side of town to downtown).  Any must stop thrift stores I should hit?
> 
> I'm a newbie but wanted to try my hand if I could.
> 
> TYIA and have a wonderful day!


I don't mean to be rude, but sometimes other thrifters are unwilling to give you the exact locations as this is a competitive industry. You can do your own research through the phonebook. 

Also, I don't live on Texas or have visited so I know I wouldn't be much help.

You can try Goodwill or Salvation Army.


----------



## Raven3766

SuzieSueSure said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm headed to Dallas in a week to see a friend (coming from the North side of town to downtown).  Any must stop thrift stores I should hit?
> 
> I'm a newbie but wanted to try my hand if I could.
> 
> TYIA and have a wonderful day!


I would just google. I live in Texas and it's so big, there are stores opening every day. I google just in case. Hey, what's for you is for you; all you can do is put in the address where you are staying and request nearby thrifts. I'm certain you will find great items. 2good is correct, Salvation Army, Goodwill are always winners. I heard there is a Goodwill Outlet in Dallas, so google my fellow thrifter, google. Good luck!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Hey, what's for you is for you;



I have lived this statement shopping at the gwo. There is a woman who says this to us before we enter the store how what we find is already preordained by God.

But, it sure hurts to see someone with something that I heart.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> I have lived this statement shopping at the gwo. There is a woman who says this to us before we enter the store how what we find is already preordained by God.
> 
> But, it sure hurts to see someone with something that I heart.


I do feel that way, it's only human.


----------



## itsmree

2goodeyestoo said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but sometimes other thrifters are unwilling to give you the exact locations as this is a competitive industry. You can do your own research through the phonebook.
> 
> Also, I don't live on Texas or have visited so I know I wouldn't be much help.
> 
> You can try Goodwill or Salvation Army.


i honestly think most of us would share locations - i rather send DM's though, to true, participating PF members. I rather not just post locations for the public who are just here to find info and not participate.


----------



## drifter

Found a Marni blouse!  I'm so glad that my thrift shop doesn't know Marni....yet....


----------



## mvalrie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thought Kipling was ubiquitous ; haven't you seen them around? Maybe only in Europe? I'm American but I've spent my whole adult life practically abroad and I just can't remember if I have seen Kipling in North America but they are popular in Europe.


i found a white kipling at VV in MD over the weekend. It was clean on the outside but the lining was shredded. They wanted $4.99...i put it back


----------



## Cc1213

itsmree said:


> i honestly think most of us would share locations - i rather send DM's though, to true, participating PF members. I rather not just post locations for the public who are just here to find info and not participate.



I agree. I have no issues sharing locations and details with avid members of the forum through a private message. I like to share the love, but I also don't want to reveal my best kept secrets to the entire world


----------



## Doughnut

Hello wise ladies of TPF. I scored this vintage Fendi briefcase for just $24.99 at my local goodwill! I was pointed in this direction to get some advise on how to possibly DIY repair the scuffing on the leather/pvc areas. It is minimal, but it does bug me a bit! 

Also, it has a fairly sticky spot on one side of the canvas. I tried just a damp papertowel, but its very stubborn. Any suggestions?


----------



## Raven3766

Can


Doughnut said:


> Hello wise ladies of TPF. I scored this vintage Fendi briefcase for just $24.99 at my local goodwill! I was pointed in this direction to get some advise on how to possibly DIY repair the scuffing on the leather/pvc areas. It is minimal, but it does bug me a bit!
> 
> Also, it has a fairly sticky spot on one side of the canvas. I tried just a damp papertowel, but its very stubborn. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414614
> View attachment 3414615
> View attachment 3414616


Can't tell you too much about the leather, but I would use shaving cream.; not too wet and gentle on cloth. Nice find!


----------



## itsmree

silkfabric said:


> Beautiful skirt,14usd?Big harvest, smart shopping


@ silk fabric . . .  i believe adding html links to your website are against PF TOU.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Doughnut said:


> Hello wise ladies of TPF. I scored this vintage Fendi briefcase for just $24.99 at my local goodwill! I was pointed in this direction to get some advise on how to possibly DIY repair the scuffing on the leather/pvc areas. It is minimal, but it does bug me a bit!
> 
> Also, it has a fairly sticky spot on one side of the canvas. I tried just a damp papertowel, but its very stubborn. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414614
> View attachment 3414615
> View attachment 3414616


So beautfiul!  Congrats on your find....


----------



## SuzieSueSure

Cc1213 said:


> I agree. I have no issues sharing locations and details with avid members of the forum through a private message. I like to share the love, but I also don't want to reveal my best kept secrets to the entire world


Thanks everyone - I am sorry - I did not intend to take anyone's prized shopping spots.  Just having my first girl's trip in years and with recent family changes finding the ways of thrifting.

I admire everyone's posts and wanted to try my hand at the hunting and gathering game too. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

1.This lady won a gaylord at the Salvation Army and here are the posters she gave me for my classroom. This a picture of the posters in her shed. God puts the nicest people in my path.
2. More .925 items. I love my book mark. It is marked .925 too and 18kt plated. I not going to use it because I think I may lose it. I lost a gold plated cross bookmark. 
3. Got an oversized Bombay Company clock to put in my living room. I paid $3.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

SuzieSueSure said:


> Thanks everyone - I am sorry - I did not intend to take anyone's prized shopping spots.  Just having my first girl's trip in years and with recent family changes finding the ways of thrifting.
> 
> I admire everyone's posts and wanted to try my hand at the hunting and gathering game too.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful day!



To be perfectly honest, even if everyone told you their prized shopping spot, it may not help you because they may not be your best spots. I often found when Googling potential thrift stores that a lot of places with 5-star reviews do not work out for me whereas I found treasures in stores that got 2-stars from reviewers. Also, some posters get a ton of great stuff at GWO, while our GWO is ho-hum.

I think the way to go is to Google thrift stores in your area then take a trip hitting as many as you can. You can then see for yourself what the merchandise/prices/etc are in the various stores, what kind of sales/specials they have, etc.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

BeautyAddict58 said:


> To be perfectly honest, even if everyone told you their prized shopping spot, it may not help you because they may not be your best spots. I often found when Googling potential thrift stores that a lot of places with 5-star reviews do not work out for me whereas I found treasures in stores that got 2-stars from reviewers. Also, some posters get a ton of great stuff at GWO, while our GWO is ho-hum.
> 
> I think the way to go is to Google thrift stores in your area then take a trip hitting as many as you can. You can then see for yourself what the merchandise/prices/etc are in the various stores, what kind of sales/specials they have, etc.


I agree with this. When I travel, I go on thethriftshopper (dot)com or Yelp, but I don't rely on reviews. Some of the reviews on thethriftshopper I know are by employees or volunteers of the store because they have told me. 

I guess the comment about the gwo was about me, too. I have been told on a wedding site that I lie about finding the stuff at the prices I claim because I refused to reveal the source, so I stopped posting there. It was said I was lying, the stuff was counterfeit or stolen, but I did not find new Pottery Barn rugs for $1. 

If people knew what my bank account looked like they would believe me.

I did tell my antagonist that she was just a jealous old hag who wanted to be young again. Shouldn't have done that either, but she made me angry.


----------



## LuxeDeb

drifter said:


> Found a Marni blouse!  I'm so glad that my thrift shop doesn't know Marni....yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413072



Super cute! What an awesome find!



Doughnut said:


> Hello wise ladies of TPF. I scored this vintage Fendi briefcase for just $24.99 at my local goodwill! I was pointed in this direction to get some advise on how to possibly DIY repair the scuffing on the leather/pvc areas. It is minimal, but it does bug me a bit!
> 
> Also, it has a fairly sticky spot on one side of the canvas. I tried just a damp papertowel, but its very stubborn. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414614
> View attachment 3414615
> View attachment 3414616



What a cool find! Sorry, cannot help on repair advice. Google maybe a better source of info.



2goodeyestoo said:


> 1.This lady won a gaylord at the Salvation Army and here are the posters she gave me for my classroom. This a picture of the posters in her shed. God puts the nicest people in my path.
> 2. More .925 items. I love my book mark. It is marked .925 too and 18kt plated. I not going to use it because I think I may lose it. I lost a gold plated cross bookmark.
> 3. Got an oversized Bombay Company clock to put in my living room. I paid $3.



How sweet she gave you the posters for your classroom! Nice jewelry finds. I don't think I would use the pretty bookmark. I wouldn't want to lose it either.

I pmed Sue some Dallas thrifts to check out, I hope she finds some good things!


----------



## LuxeDeb

A few more designer clothing finds before I post my Hermes and Chanel scores!


Dior wool and silk offset top. This is soo much prettier than my pic could capture. The detailing is exquisite.  $20









CH Carolina Herrera silk top $20







Gucci silk skirt $20







Prada sequin skirt $20






Jean Paul Gaultier dress $5






Dior jean mini skirt $5


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more designer clothing finds before I post my Hermes and Chanel scores!
> 
> 
> Dior wool and silk offset top. This is soo much prettier than my pic could capture. The detailing is exquisite.  $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415376
> 
> View attachment 3415377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH Carolina Herrera silk top $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk skirt $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada sequin skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3415380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3415381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior jean mini skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3415382
> 
> View attachment 3415383
> 
> View attachment 3415384


I never said I wanted your sources. I just want your closet...all to myself for five minutes[emoji7] I love it all. Lol!! I think we are the same size.


----------



## oldbaglover

I want Melania Trumps white dress!  Will it ever show up at Goodwill or Salvation Army stores?


----------



## Raven3766

oldbaglover said:


> I want Melania Trumps white dress!  Will it ever show up at Goodwill or Salvation Army stores?


Don't worry, designers usually make copies. I am sure you will find one similar.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more designer clothing finds before I post my Hermes and Chanel scores!
> 
> 
> Dior wool and silk offset top. This is soo much prettier than my pic could capture. The detailing is exquisite.  $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415376
> 
> View attachment 3415377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH Carolina Herrera silk top $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk skirt $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada sequin skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3415380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3415381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior jean mini skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3415382
> 
> View attachment 3415383
> 
> View attachment 3415384


The Christian Dior is gorgeous....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more designer clothing finds before I post my Hermes and Chanel scores!
> 
> 
> Dior wool and silk offset top. This is soo much prettier than my pic could capture. The detailing is exquisite.  $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415376
> 
> View attachment 3415377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH Carolina Herrera silk top $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk skirt $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada sequin skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3415380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3415381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior jean mini skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3415382
> 
> View attachment 3415383
> 
> View attachment 3415384



Beautiful finds!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I am sorry, I did not mean to sound rude - I just meant to point out that not only are stores different in various regions, shoppers are different too! I am always happy to see other people's finds but only because they are happy with them. I don't post a lot of things because I either forget or intend to sell them or they are nothing special but I was happy to find them anyway.

As for jealous old biddies - just ignore them (yes, I know it's really hard!)


----------



## Cc1213

BeautyAddict58 said:


> To be perfectly honest, even if everyone told you their prized shopping spot, it may not help you because they may not be your best spots. I often found when Googling potential thrift stores that a lot of places with 5-star reviews do not work out for me whereas I found treasures in stores that got 2-stars from reviewers. Also, some posters get a ton of great stuff at GWO, while our GWO is ho-hum.
> 
> I think the way to go is to Google thrift stores in your area then take a trip hitting as many as you can. You can then see for yourself what the merchandise/prices/etc are in the various stores, what kind of sales/specials they have, etc.



Totally agree. Sometimes the most highly rated thrift stores carry a lot of brands like jcrew, Ann Taylor, and banana republic, but of course those aren't the brands we are all after 

Some of my favorite thrift shops are in really terrible parts of town!


----------



## Doughnut

Cc1213 said:


> Totally agree. Sometimes the most highly rated thrift stores carry a lot of brands like jcrew, Ann Taylor, and banana republic, but of course those aren't the brands we are all after
> 
> Some of my favorite thrift shops are in really terrible parts of town!


I find the thrift stores in the less well off areas have the best goods  - as fewer people know what they are.
In the nicer areas, it often more picked over because they know what to look for!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Doughnut said:


> I find the thrift stores in the less well off areas have the best goods  - as fewer people know what they are.
> In the nicer areas, it often more picked over because they know what to look for!


Totally agree. I found great Lululemon pants and expensive brand riding breeches in stores where the general clientele seems to be ethnic/poor and mostly just buying jeans and dresses plus kid's clothes. Also, a lot of stores around here consider Ann Taylor and Banana Republic "boutique" and price them higher than regular. Last store I went to I saw White Stag pants, new with the tags on priced at $10, while a pair of almost new Piazza Sempione pants was regular priced at $3.00.


----------



## drifter

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more designer clothing finds before I post my Hermes and Chanel scores!
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3415381
> 
> 
> Love the Gaultier!  I'm dreaming of finding one since he doesn't do RTW anymore.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I took a little break from thrifting because my luck seemed to be running out - or maybe I'm just too picky LOL. I did find this Zara peacoat for half off $25 - so $12.50.


----------



## oldbaglover

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Totally agree. I found great Lululemon pants and expensive brand riding breeches in stores where the general clientele seems to be ethnic/poor and mostly just buying jeans and dresses plus kid's clothes. Also, a lot of stores around here consider Ann Taylor and Banana Republic "boutique" and price them higher than regular. Last store I went to I saw White Stag pants, new with the tags on priced at $10, while a pair of almost new Piazza Sempione pants was regular priced at $3.00.


I have found this to be true also where I shop.  Thrifts never know what they are going to get and I feel that some of the people who price items don't know when they see a designer label.  I heard an associate at a SA store once tell a customer that Croft and Barrow was a designer label!


----------



## Cc1213

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I took a little break from thrifting because my luck seemed to be running out - or maybe I'm just too picky LOL. I did find this Zara peacoat for half off $25 - so $12.50.



Glad to see you back! Just wanted to say that I recently started following your blog, and I DIE, simply DIE seeing your sample sale finds.


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I took a little break from thrifting because my luck seemed to be running out - or maybe I'm just too picky LOL. I did find this Zara peacoat for half off $25 - so $12.50.


Nice color, very pretty.


----------



## Peach08

Saturday consignment shoe finds
The fringe gods were upon me this afternoon

Coach genaveeve fringe leather heels - still in box - 20$, retailed for 188$ 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And brand new still in box Gucci Becky fringe heels in burnt orange color 

I almost screamed when I saw these- and then again for the price- 90$


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Dana buchman coat with faux shearling and  real fox fur for me.

North face vest for bil $1.69


----------



## Raven3766

Peach08 said:


> Saturday consignment shoe finds
> The fringe gods were upon me this afternoon
> 
> Coach genaveeve fringe leather heels - still in box - 20$, retailed for 188$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418502
> View attachment 3418503
> 
> 
> And brand new still in box Gucci Becky fringe heels in burnt orange color
> 
> I almost screamed when I saw these- and then again for the price- 90$
> 
> View attachment 3418505
> View attachment 3418507


Peach excellent finds...the Gucci's...the Gucci's...love them!!!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

https://www.polyvore.com/crate_barrel_tomato_serving_bowl/thing?id=100890006

Found this at the gwo for $2, nib. It appears to be sold out!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

The vest. I hope it fits. I called him b4 I bought it and he said it was his size. They go for about $150.00 at the value village. A lady was saying today at the gwo how shopping at the gwo will make you stop shopping at the 'villa' or at least this one.

I also got a gameboy device and six games for my nieces and a 50th anniversary Barbie. I have so many toys to ship and that is not a hyperbole.  Lol.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks! I just don't have the time to thrift during sample sale season. Things may be cheaper at thrift but at this point I know which sample sale I'll walk out with amazing deals. I'd rather a $100 coat that retails for $2000 than a $10 dress that was $200. 


Cc1213 said:


> Glad to see you back! Just wanted to say that I recently started following your blog, and I DIE, simply DIE seeing your sample sale finds.



These are AMAZING! 


Peach08 said:


> Saturday consignment shoe finds
> The fringe gods were upon me this afternoon
> 
> Coach genaveeve fringe leather heels - still in box - 20$, retailed for 188$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418502
> View attachment 3418503
> 
> 
> And brand new still in box Gucci Becky fringe heels in burnt orange color
> 
> I almost screamed when I saw these- and then again for the price- 90$
> 
> View attachment 3418505
> View attachment 3418507


----------



## chowlover2

Peach08 said:


> Saturday consignment shoe finds
> The fringe gods were upon me this afternoon
> 
> Coach genaveeve fringe leather heels - still in box - 20$, retailed for 188$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418502
> View attachment 3418503
> 
> 
> And brand new still in box Gucci Becky fringe heels in burnt orange color
> 
> I almost screamed when I saw these- and then again for the price- 90$
> 
> View attachment 3418505
> View attachment 3418507



Swooning at the Guccis!


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Dana buchman coat with faux shearling and  real fox fur for me.
> 
> North face vest for bil $1.69



Beautiful!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Do any of you refurbish vintage bags you find thrifting? I love a light color purse looking sad and boring and then misting it with pale gold leather spray paint until it slightly shimmers, and the thing looks brand new and haute couture! To my eyes.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Do any of you refurbish vintage bags you find thrifting? I love a light color purse looking sad and boring and then misting it with pale gold leather spray paint until it slightly shimmers, and the thing looks brand new and haute couture! To my eyes.


No, but I watch yt thrifting blogs of littlemammashouse and itsHadrian and they do. Hadrian is very good. We have told him to start a service, but he won't. He is getting ready to go to the Phillipines, so we are so excited to see if he finds any thrifting treasures while he is over there, too!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

2goodeyestoo said:


> No, but I watch yt thrifting blogs of littlemammashouse and itsHadrian and they do. Hadrian is very good. We have told him to start a service, but he won't. He is getting ready to go to the Phillipines, so we are so excited to see if he finds any thrifting treasures while he is over there, too!!



I can't seem to find his blog, can you post links to both? I'd love to check them both out!!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Sophie-Rose said:


> I can't seem to find his blog, can you post links to both? I'd love to check them both out!!!


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCOzYvS56I8xl7h1UDUizjcw


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

2goodeyestoo said:


> https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCOzYvS56I8xl7h1UDUizjcw


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC5wxKg7HTbhq9Duy4ALOfJg


----------



## mharri20

Peach08 said:


> Saturday consignment shoe finds
> The fringe gods were upon me this afternoon
> 
> Coach genaveeve fringe leather heels - still in box - 20$, retailed for 188$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418502
> View attachment 3418503
> 
> 
> And brand new still in box Gucci Becky fringe heels in burnt orange color
> 
> I almost screamed when I saw these- and then again for the price- 90$
> 
> View attachment 3418505
> View attachment 3418507



These Gucci shoes are amazing! What a fab price too!


----------



## mjastuart

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Do any of you refurbish vintage bags you find thrifting? I love a light color purse looking sad and boring and then misting it with pale gold leather spray paint until it slightly shimmers, and the thing looks brand new and haute couture! To my eyes.



You can check out the rehab thread in the coach clubhouse forum on this site.  The thread is dedicated to rehabbing coach purses, many vintage,  I expect the tips/techniques would work for other quality bags as well.


----------



## sanibelle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Do any of you refurbish vintage bags you find thrifting? I love a light color purse looking sad and boring and then misting it with pale gold leather spray paint until it slightly shimmers, and the thing looks brand new and haute couture! To my eyes.


Sounds pretty!  Would love to see a pic of this.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Well I will have to take & post pics!  when I'm not breastfeeding, as I am at the moment.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I actually just did a tutorial on my blog for my $50 Jimmy Choo sample sale bag. It was white and had transfer stains all over and I dyed it black. It was actually pretty easy to do 

Before:





After:







HopelessBagGirl said:


> Do any of you refurbish vintage bags you find thrifting? I love a light color purse looking sad and boring and then misting it with pale gold leather spray paint until it slightly shimmers, and the thing looks brand new and haute couture! To my eyes.


----------



## hellokimmiee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I actually just did a tutorial on my blog for my $50 Jimmy Choo sample sale bag. It was white and had transfer stains all over and I dyed it black. It was actually pretty easy to do
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Came out beautiful! Wish I was brave enough to try this but I just know I'd mess it up.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I ordered this zip around clutch wallet crossbody thing from Indonesia on etsy, in white maybe 6 years ago but it got sad looking. Now pale gold inside and black outside and a gold tassel from cache.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

These were vintage crocodile items. Dark brown originally.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3421550
> 
> These were vintage crocodile items. Dark brown originally.



Wow, what an amazing makeover [emoji4]


----------



## chowlover2

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3421550
> 
> These were vintage crocodile items. Dark brown originally.


Gorgeous!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I got the bug for metallic exotic bags about six years ago and then three years ago learned how easy leather spray paint is....  
It makes thrifting more fun if I find something gorgeous in good quality leather being cast off cheap that I would love in another color with fresh saturated color to hide all worn spots.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I've been really enjoying thrift store find at the beach this week, cute hello kitty kipling nylon bag.
I'll post more metallic painted bags later today! I have a leather duffel from new Zealand sheepskin (via etsy) and a designer exotic shoulder bag to show! And another SLG. 
And another shoulder bag that ended up being a fail but I cannot find it. Going from dark brown to light gold doesn't always work if you don't use sandpaper and it certainly didn't last on this bag, which made me sad so I set it somewhere out of sight until i could emotionally handle it again but now I can't remember where.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have a fun bag story with this one. Total rehab bag but I did buy it new at a boutique in Notting Hill on vacation in London. It had a horrible flap, disintegrating leather trim, but the basic canvas body is this gorgeous rainbow upholstery carpet bag (Mary poppins anyone?) material that is super durable and lightweight and all the seams of the basic body were sound. So I added a zipper closure and grab handles and got the cobbler to add a crossbody strap & now seven years later it's my giant bag to go swimming with the 4 kids and throw six towels for all of us and water bottles and it not feel heavy. That's my teen first born carrying it for me today. I'm a sucker for a jewel toned rainbow!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sorry for the poorly staged photos, 4 kids and husband off playing in a huge European metal festival.
Etsy python bag I bought from Asia and then dusted with gold :
	

		
			
		

		
	




Leather duffel I dusted until it turned bronze but the photo does not do the effect justice.



Crocodile tiny bag and regular purse sized pocketbook. Both vintage, but in very good condition. EBay, cheap, but genuine exotic. The little one was ivory and I just barely dusted with gold but it made such a difference. OK this photo does not prove it but maybe I'll get a better one sometime when I'm carrying it. The big one was dark brown, yuck, and was the only one out of all of these that I actually prepped with acetone. I actually like it despite the hard shell style and it fits a surprising amount for nights out. 



My favorite. I wanted this Carlos Falchi  metallic crocodile hobo for years but it cost thousands (3 or 4, I can't remember)of course. Then one day I found it NWOT on eBay for almost a thousand dollars but negotiated down to 600, but it was in natural with gray and green swampy colors (very pale though). So I dusted with leather spray paint in pale gold, no prep of course, just enough to get shimmer and cover any green hint. It worked so well. I love it.


----------



## chowlover2

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sorry for the poorly staged photos, 4 kids and husband off playing in a huge European metal festival.
> Etsy python bag I bought from Asia and then dusted with gold :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422419
> 
> 
> Leather duffel I dusted until it turned bronze but the photo does not do the effect justice.
> View attachment 3422420
> 
> 
> Crocodile tiny bag and regular purse sized pocketbook. Both vintage, but in very good condition. EBay, cheap, but genuine exotic. The little one was ivory and I just barely dusted with gold but it made such a difference. OK this photo does not prove it but maybe I'll get a better one sometime when I'm carrying it. The big one was dark brown, yuck, and was the only one out of all of these that I actually prepped with acetone. I actually like it despite the hard shell style and it fits a surprising amount for nights out.
> View attachment 3422421
> 
> 
> My favorite. I wanted this Carlos Falchi  metallic crocodile hobo for years but it cost thousands (3 or 4, I can't remember)of course. Then one day I found it NWOT on eBay for almost a thousand dollars but negotiated down to 600, but it was in natural with gray and green swampy colors (very pale though). So I dusted with leather spray paint in pale gold, no prep of course, just enough to get shimmer and cover any green hint. It worked so well. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422422


You're so creative! I would never come up with these ideas. Great job!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Am I? I don't feel like I am that creative or crafty. There was a metallic leather trend five years ago and I couldn't afford it so I decided to hack the lust with second hand bags and a can of spray paint. I think it just I'm brave and wacky!


----------



## Ravvie99

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Am I? I don't feel like I am that creative or crafty. There was a metallic leather trend five years ago and I couldn't afford it so I decided to hack the lust with second hand bags and a can of spray paint. I think it just I'm brave and wacky!



That's the definition of crafty in my book and I mean that as a compliment!

Continuing your metallic leather theme, here's a burgundy-ish embossed Francesco Biasia crossbody that has me looking forward to fall. $8 minus my 30% off coupon! One spot needs a hit of leather cement but I've learned all sorts of tricks from the ladies over in Coach Rehab (including Joodlz)! 

First post! I don't know how I've lived w/o this thread...


----------



## lyssia817

Peach08 said:


> Saturday consignment shoe finds
> The fringe gods were upon me this afternoon
> 
> Coach genaveeve fringe leather heels - still in box - 20$, retailed for 188$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418502
> View attachment 3418503
> 
> 
> And brand new still in box Gucci Becky fringe heels in burnt orange color
> 
> I almost screamed when I saw these- and then again for the price- 90$
> 
> View attachment 3418505
> View attachment 3418507


Beautiful!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

@ the flea...

Chanel glasses $2
Diesel men's belt $2
Three .925 rings $3 a piece...she use to charge $2 @ piece. 

Jewelry is for me

Someone gave me a classic Kitchen Aid mixer in white @ the gwo I paid $4. It was the only decent thing I found all week at the gwo.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

She is giving me more posters!!!


----------



## Cc1213

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3426012
> 
> 
> @ the flea...
> 
> Chanel glasses $2
> Diesel men's belt $2
> Three .925 rings $3 a piece...she use to charge $2 @ piece.
> 
> Jewelry is for me
> 
> Someone gave me a classic Kitchen Aid mixer in white @ the gwo I paid $4. It was the only decent thing I found all week at the gwo.



Gotta love those $2 Chanel readers! [emoji165]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I got my daughter a €100 rain wear set for €37 in like new condition, so I'm happy. And a €200 winter outerwear set for €40 in wonderful condition. a gorgeous German kick bike for €45, no idea what it cost new but this thing must never have been used, it's pristine and all rubber, wood  and cloth and so clean I'm going to let her get the hang of it in our living room before getting her a helmet and taking her to the sidewalk or yard.
4 children's flea markets today. In 4 hours with the littles. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Peach08

Got some eyeglasses today at consignment

Figured for 20$ each they would be put to good use


----------



## Raven3766

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I got my daughter a €100 rain wear set for €37 in like new condition, so I'm happy. And a €200 winter outerwear set for €40 in wonderful condition. a gorgeous German kick bike for €45, no idea what it cost new but this thing must never have been used, it's pristine and all rubber, wood  and cloth and so clean I'm going to let her get the hang of it in our living room before getting her a helmet and taking her to the sidewalk or yard.
> 4 children's flea markets today. In 4 hours with the littles. I'm exhausted.


4 children and able to shop for deals....priceless...lol I know you are quite exhausted.


----------



## Raven3766

Peach08 said:


> Got some eyeglasses today at consignment
> 
> Figured for 20$ each they would be put to good use
> View attachment 3426849


I am certain you will get good use out of them. I love the black frame on the Fendi's.


----------



## merekat703

Some recent finds, $10 Swarovski Slake bracelet, 2 free tom ford perfumes, $2 Circus by Sam Eldmen flats and $9 Hunters.


----------



## Shoppinmel

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I actually just did a tutorial on my blog for my $50 Jimmy Choo sample sale bag. It was white and had transfer stains all over and I dyed it black. It was actually pretty easy to do
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



You did an amazing job! This isn't patent right, just regular leather?


----------



## Peach08

merekat703 said:


> Some recent finds, $10 Swarovski Slake bracelet, 2 free tom ford perfumes, $2 Circus by Sam Eldmen flats and $9 Hunters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426930
> View attachment 3426931
> View attachment 3426940



What's better than FREE tom ford  
Great finds


----------



## jamamcg

There is a chain of department stores here that is closing down and my sister got a message from one of her friends that they were selling off the shop fixtures, so my sister managed to go and get me this. I have always wanted a full mannequin, so this is perfect for photographing my collection of clothing. Was priced at £80, but as they want everything gone they lowered the price to £40.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> There is a chain of department stores here that is closing down and my sister got a message from one of her friends that they were selling off the shop fixtures, so my sister managed to go and get me this. I have always wanted a full mannequin, so this is perfect for photographing my collection of clothing. Was priced at £80, but as they want everything gone they lowered the price to £40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428780


I would love to have a mannequin, absolutely fabulous!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> There is a chain of department stores here that is closing down and my sister got a message from one of her friends that they were selling off the shop fixtures, so my sister managed to go and get me this. I have always wanted a full mannequin, so this is perfect for photographing my collection of clothing. Was priced at £80, but as they want everything gone they lowered the price to £40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428780


Fantastic!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

For my mom, a Coach handbag from the gwo for $2.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3430907
> 
> 
> For my mom, a Coach handbag from the gwo for $2.


It looks like a Carly signature tote. I know you can't tell based on my picture.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love that bracelet!



merekat703 said:


> Some recent finds, $10 Swarovski Slake bracelet, 2 free tom ford perfumes, $2 Circus by Sam Eldmen flats and $9 Hunters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426930
> View attachment 3426931
> View attachment 3426940



Thank you - yes just regular leather and python. I imagine it would work on patent as well. 



Shoppinmel said:


> You did an amazing job! This isn't patent right, just regular leather?



I need one! I keep looking for store closings...


jamamcg said:


> There is a chain of department stores here that is closing down and my sister got a message from one of her friends that they were selling off the shop fixtures, so my sister managed to go and get me this. I have always wanted a full mannequin, so this is perfect for photographing my collection of clothing. Was priced at £80, but as they want everything gone they lowered the price to £40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428780


----------



## Frugalfinds

It has been a long time since I've been thrifting, but yesterday renewed my interest.



St. John jacket $95



Vintage Ferragamo flats $20


----------



## chowlover2

Frugalfinds said:


> It has been a long time since I've been thrifting, but yesterday renewed my interest.
> 
> View attachment 3431834
> 
> St. John jacket $95
> 
> View attachment 3431836
> 
> Vintage Ferragamo flats $20



Great finds!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

This dress has my university's colors. It is the perfect dress to wear under my cap and gown when I obtain my graduate degree.

A J. Crew dress, a find of only $1.25 @ the gwo.


----------



## Raven3766

Went thrifting at SA today I found  2 Dior clutches half price,  I purchased them for $4 each.


----------



## Cc1213

Frugalfinds said:


> It has been a long time since I've been thrifting, but yesterday renewed my interest.
> 
> View attachment 3431834
> 
> St. John jacket $95
> 
> View attachment 3431836
> 
> Vintage Ferragamo flats $20



Hehe, St. John and anything from the Ferragamo Vara line are some of my favorite things to find. My heart seriously skips a beat when I find St. John -- haha, my husband thinks my taste is "geriatric" at best. 



Raven3766 said:


> Went thrifting at SA today I found  2 Dior clutches half price,  I purchased them for $4 each.
> View attachment 3433327



Love both of these. They are so classic!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3432541
> 
> 
> This dress has my university's colors. It is the perfect dress to wear under my cap and gown when I obtain my graduate degree.
> 
> A J. Crew dress, a find of only $1.25 @ the gwo.



I love finding things that are "just right."


----------



## Frugalfinds

Cc1213 said:


> Hehe, St. John and anything from the Ferragamo Vara line are some of my favorite things to find. My heart seriously skips a beat when I find St. John -- haha, my husband thinks my taste is "geriatric" at best.
> "



It is funny you say this.  My SO thinks I have geriatric taste too.  When I was trying it on at the store I asked some of the SA's to tell me what they thought and I specifically said, "I know St. John tends to come across a little....mature...so let me know if you think it is too old for me."  Haha


----------



## Raven3766

I don't usually go to the thrift on Sunday, but I did today and bought this Coach bracelet for $15.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I was talking to an older female surgeon, who always wore St. John for team and office meetings.  
She said, "It's like Granimals for adults.  It wears like iron, it's comfortable, you can just match it by putting the tags together, and when people see you in it, they know that your taste is expensive and inoffensive"  

If you taste isn't avante garde, it's a wardrobe staple.


----------



## Ravvie99

Raven3766 said:


> I don't usually go to the thrift on Sunday, but I did today and bought this Coach bracelet for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434058



Whoa, never seen that style & I love it! I'm not the snatchy, shove-old-ladies-to-the-ground type shopper but I might've been tempted to dive for that bracelet [emoji39] Congrats!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just scored a pair of Repetto ballet pumps for €5!!!!


They are bright pink, patent leather.... I want to dye them black, anyone have any advice/tips/experience dying patent leather??


----------



## Peach08

Raven3766 said:


> Went thrifting at SA today I found  2 Dior clutches half price,  I purchased them for $4 each.
> View attachment 3433327



Nice find! They look to be in great condition


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Here's a pic


----------



## Frugalfinds

I went back to the same shop and found a couple more items.




St. John $75





Tory Burch sweater $25

I also picked up a blue, cashmere Iris and Ink (The Outnet's house brand) sweater from the Salvation Army for $1.49.


----------



## Raven3766

Peach08 said:


> Nice find! They look to be in great condition


Thanks! They are clean inside and in excellent condition, it was scary; but they are authentic and will be carried.


----------



## Raven3766

Ravvie99 said:


> Whoa, never seen that style & I love it! I'm not the snatchy, shove-old-ladies-to-the-ground type shopper but I might've been tempted to dive for that bracelet [emoji39] Congrats!



Thanks, but I shoved the old lady and snatched the Dior's!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Went thrifting at SA today I found  2 Dior clutches half price,  I purchased them for $4 each.
> View attachment 3433327



So jealous I have always wanted to find some Dior in the honey comb pattern


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> So jealous I have always wanted to find some Dior in the honey comb pattern


Thx Jama, right back at you! I get jealous of those books and magazines you find. I never see anything like that when I go thrifting.


----------



## ladyash

jamamcg said:


> There is a chain of department stores here that is closing down and my sister got a message from one of her friends that they were selling off the shop fixtures, so my sister managed to go and get me this. I have always wanted a full mannequin, so this is perfect for photographing my collection of clothing. Was priced at £80, but as they want everything gone they lowered the price to £40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428780



Was it from BHS? I wanted to buy a mannequin so bad but have no place for one and no idea how I could have brought it back on the plane lol! I had to leave London yesterday and already want to go back. Will post pics in a few days of what I managed to get thrifting. I had way less shopping time than I thought I would so only hit a few Octavia stores around the areas I was in.


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> I don't usually go to the thrift on Sunday, but I did today and bought this Coach bracelet for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434058



This is such a unique piece! I can't believe someone donated it!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Here's a pic
> View attachment 3434599


I'd bring them to a cobbler, and talk to them about dyeing. But they'd look great in black!



Frugalfinds said:


> I went back to the same shop and found a couple more items.
> 
> View attachment 3434631
> 
> 
> St. John $75
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434633
> 
> 
> Tory Burch sweater $25
> 
> I also picked up a blue, cashmere Iris and Ink (The Outnet's house brand) sweater from the Salvation Army for $1.49.



What a great little shop! I am drooling over both of your new  St. John Blazers.


----------



## Cc1213

Found this Kate Spade "Siren" dress at arc for $15. It fits like a dream, but I probably won't be able to wear it this season since I'm finally starting to get a "bump." But it will be great motivation to lose baby weight!


----------



## jamamcg

ladyash said:


> Was it from BHS? I wanted to buy a mannequin so bad but have no place for one and no idea how I could have brought it back on the plane lol! I had to leave London yesterday and already want to go back. Will post pics in a few days of what I managed to get thrifting. I had way less shopping time than I thought I would so only hit a few Octavia stores around the areas I was in.



Yeah it was from BHS. oooh I'm excited to see what you got. [emoji16] yeah London is so big and so much to do you have to go several times. I lived there for 3 months and still miss it everyday.


----------



## ladyash

jamamcg said:


> Yeah it was from BHS. oooh I'm excited to see what you got. [emoji16] yeah London is so big and so much to do you have to go several times. I lived there for 3 months and still miss it everyday.



I didn't get too many things thrifting. I spent a lot of money at Uniqlo because they had a liberty of London collaboration. I'm regretting not buying more of the dresses because they are so light weight and cool in our Canadian 42 celcius weather.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Handbag day for me. I got two vintage coach handbags for my mom and a fendi for me.

I also got 14 kt necklace, .925, necklace, 4 pairs of earrings.925 and a .925 baby bracelet.

Anybody know how much a jeweler may charge to remove an engraved name off a piece of jewelry? I plan on keeping all the jewelry even the bracelet.  I want to use the bracelet for my own baby.

She charged me $6 for eight pieces of jewelry, I spent less than $15 @ the gwo.


----------



## Tomsmom

Love the Fendi and congrats on all the jewelry !


----------



## Peach08

2goodeyestoo said:


> Handbag day for me. I got two vintage coach handbags for my mom and a fendi for me.
> 
> I also got 14 kt necklace, .925, necklace, 4 pairs of earrings.925 and a .925 baby bracelet.
> 
> Anybody know how much a jeweler may charge to remove an engraved name off a piece of jewelry? I plan on keeping all the jewelry even the bracelet.  I want to use the bracelet for my own baby.
> 
> She charged me $6 for eight pieces of jewelry, I spent less than $15 @ the gwo.



Love the shape of the Fendi!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I got some more jewelry pieces yesterday.

Everything is marked.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

2goodeyestoo said:


> I got some more jewelry pieces yesterday.
> 
> Everything is marked.


Thank you, ladies. I love my Nerfiti head, such a unique piece.


----------



## mvalrie

I found a gorgeous YSL red batwing cardigan  $5.99 and two pieces of Chanel at my local thrift...one sweater (open cardigan style) $3.50 and a vintage blouse (ivory viscose) $12...got home and the blouse has several runs in it. I finally found a new store that isn't overrun yet...I'm excited. I also managed to locate a pair of Jimmy Choo's and Brian Atwood stretch leather boots for $3 each. They need some repair work but they're super cute.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Peach08 said:


> Saturday consignment shoe finds
> The fringe gods were upon me this afternoon
> 
> Coach genaveeve fringe leather heels - still in box - 20$, retailed for 188$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418502
> View attachment 3418503
> 
> 
> And brand new still in box Gucci Becky fringe heels in burnt orange color
> 
> I almost screamed when I saw these- and then again for the price- 90$
> 
> View attachment 3418505
> View attachment 3418507



Love the Gucci heels! Gorgeous!



shoppinggalnyc said:


> I actually just did a tutorial on my blog for my $50 Jimmy Choo sample sale bag. It was white and had transfer stains all over and I dyed it black. It was actually pretty easy to do
> 
> Before:
> After:



Great job! I still haven't had time to dye that peach Chanel bag I got last year. I have used it a few times, because it's smaller than my other peach bags. Sigh, seriously who needs 3 peach Chanel bags! Why did I think that would encourage me to dye it?



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3426012
> 
> 
> @ the flea...
> 
> Chanel glasses $2
> Diesel men's belt $2
> Three .925 rings $3 a piece...she use to charge $2 @ piece.
> 
> Jewelry is for me
> 
> Someone gave me a classic Kitchen Aid mixer in white @ the gwo I paid $4. It was the only decent thing I found all week at the gwo.



Nice find on the Chanel glasses! Not sure if they're readers or for a prescription, but either way it's a score. Cute!



Peach08 said:


> Got some eyeglasses today at consignment
> 
> Figured for 20$ each they would be put to good use
> 
> View attachment 3426849



Awesome find! More stylish glasses!


merekat703 said:


> Some recent finds, $10 Swarovski Slake bracelet, 2 free tom ford perfumes, $2 Circus by Sam Eldmen flats and $9 Hunters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426930
> View attachment 3426931
> View attachment 3426940



I want those fabulous TF bottles! Free and fabulous!! Nice score on the bracelet. I just bought a blue Swarovski Slake bracelet at TJ Maxx yellow tag. Now I feel like I paid too much


----------



## LuxeDeb

Frugalfinds said:


> It has been a long time since I've been thrifting, but yesterday renewed my interest.
> ANother
> View attachment 3431834
> 
> St. John jacket $95
> 
> View attachment 3431836
> 
> Vintage Ferragamo flats $20



Love the color of that jacket!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3432541
> 
> 
> This dress has my university's colors. It is the perfect dress to wear under my cap and gown when I obtain my graduate degree.
> 
> A J. Crew dress, a find of only $1.25 @ the gwo.



How awesome it has your school colors! I love finding stuff early for special occasions!



Raven3766 said:


> Went thrifting at SA today I found  2 Dior clutches half price,  I purchased them for $4 each.
> View attachment 3433327



Lovely! Such wonderful condition!



Raven3766 said:


> I don't usually go to the thrift on Sunday, but I did today and bought this Coach bracelet for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434058



Skulls on a Coach bracelet! That totally uped their street creed!



Vintage Leather said:


> I was talking to an older female surgeon, who always wore St. John for team and office meetings.
> She said, "It's like Granimals for adults.  It wears like iron, it's comfortable, you can just match it by putting the tags together, and when people see you in it, they know that your taste is expensive and inoffensive"
> 
> If you taste isn't avante garde, it's a wardrobe staple.



Hysterical....but true!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Here's a pic
> View attachment 3434599





Frugalfinds said:


> I went back to the same shop and found a couple more items.
> 
> View attachment 3434631
> 
> 
> St. John $75
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434633
> 
> 
> Tory Burch sweater $25
> 
> I also picked up a blue, cashmere Iris and Ink (The Outnet's house brand) sweater from the Salvation Army for $1.49.



Another lovely St.John jacket! I have that Tory Burch top in purple....and I paid much more!



Cc1213 said:


> Found this Kate Spade "Siren" dress at arc for $15. It fits like a dream, but I probably won't be able to wear it this season since I'm finally starting to get a "bump." But it will be great motivation to lose baby weight!
> View attachment 3436769
> 
> View attachment 3436770



Soo pretty and girly!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Handbag day for me. I got two vintage coach handbags for my mom and a fendi for me.
> 
> I also got 14 kt necklace, .925, necklace, 4 pairs of earrings.925 and a .925 baby bracelet.
> 
> Anybody know how much a jeweler may charge to remove an engraved name off a piece of jewelry? I plan on keeping all the jewelry even the bracelet.  I want to use the bracelet for my own baby.
> 
> She charged me $6 for eight pieces of jewelry, I spent less than $15 @ the gwo.



Love the shape of that Fendi!



2goodeyestoo said:


> I got some more jewelry pieces yesterday.
> 
> Everything is marked.



You have great jewelry finding abilities!



mvalrie said:


> I found a gorgeous YSL red batwing cardigan  $5.99 and two pieces of Chanel at my local thrift...one sweater (open cardigan style) $3.50 and a vintage blouse (ivory viscose) $12...got home and the blouse has several runs in it. I finally found a new store that isn't overrun yet...I'm excited. I also managed to locate a pair of Jimmy Choo's and Brian Atwood stretch leather boots for $3 each. They need some repair work but they're super cute.



Yowza! I cannot wait to see pics!


----------



## LuxeDeb

One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!! It was an amazing $200


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!! It was an amazing $200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441655
> 
> View attachment 3441657
> 
> View attachment 3441658


Very nice find!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

LuxeDeb said:


> One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!!



Amazing find!! Congratulations!


----------



## mvalrie

LuxeDeb said:


> Love the color of that jacket!
> Will post tonight...in the meantime...if anyone has tips on removing water stains from leather...let me know...those Atwoods may need to be dyed if I can't get the stain out.
> 
> 
> How awesome it has your school colors! I love finding stuff early for special occasions!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! Such wonderful condition!
> 
> 
> 
> Skulls on a Coach bracelet! That totally uped their street creed!
> 
> 
> 
> Hysterical....but true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lovely St.John jacket! I have that Tory Burch top in purple....and I paid much more!
> 
> 
> 
> Soo pretty and girly!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shape of that Fendi!
> 
> 
> 
> You have great jewelry finding abilities!
> 
> 
> 
> Yowza! I cannot wait to see pics!


----------



## Cc1213

What a stunning watch. I love the braid detail.


----------



## Cc1213

Finally found some Chanel today! And for $6, no less. 






And brand new Prada loafers - $25 after the 50% discount


----------



## BeautyAddict58

LuxeDeb said:


> One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!! It was an amazing $200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441655
> 
> View attachment 3441657
> 
> View attachment 3441658


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!! It was an amazing $200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441655
> 
> View attachment 3441657
> 
> View attachment 3441658



Such a classic piece!


----------



## bagshoemisses

LuxeDeb said:


> One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!! It was an amazing $200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441655
> 
> View attachment 3441657
> 
> View attachment 3441658



Very beautiful. You can have that forever.


----------



## bagshoemisses

My last thrifting haul I picked up a few nice things that I think I will have for a while. I'm really looking forward to fall. 

Crossbody Purse made out of Ostrich $15
Brown leather bag. Gives me a bohemian vibe $20
Dr. Martin Heeled boots $40
Gucci Kesha Suede boots $135




View attachment 3443156
View attachment 3443157


----------



## bagshoemisses




----------



## alansgail

Fabulous Andrew Marc moto jacket for $50!! Can't wait to get this!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bagshoemisses said:


> My last thrifting haul I picked up a few nice things that I think I will have for a while. I'm really looking forward to fall.
> 
> Crossbody Purse made out of Ostrich $15
> Brown leather bag. Gives me a bohemian vibe $20
> Dr. Martin Heeled boots $40
> Gucci Kesha Suede boots $135
> View attachment 3443153
> 
> View attachment 3443154
> 
> View attachment 3443156
> View attachment 3443157



That crossbody is super cute and I just adore those Gucci booties!!



alansgail said:


> Fabulous Andrew Marc moto jacket for $50!! Can't wait to get this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443178



That's hot! Love the distressing!


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb said:


> One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!! It was an amazing $200



Congrats - an amazing find!!


----------



## dgphoto

Not secondhand but a smoking bargain! Ralph Lauren Lowell leather classic tote in navy - $278 retail, $39 purchase price. Wooop!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I am so coming to shop with you one day. You and all your cheap Chanel!!!



LuxeDeb said:


> Love the Gucci heels! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job! I still haven't had time to dye that peach Chanel bag I got last year. I have used it a few times, because it's smaller than my other peach bags. Sigh, seriously who needs 3 peach Chanel bags! Why did I think that would encourage me to dye it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find on the Chanel glasses! Not sure if they're readers or for a prescription, but either way it's a score. Cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome find! More stylish glasses!
> 
> 
> I want those fabulous TF bottles! Free and fabulous!! Nice score on the bracelet. I just bought a blue Swarovski Slake bracelet at TJ Maxx yellow tag. Now I feel like I paid too much





LuxeDeb said:


> One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!! It was an amazing $200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441655
> 
> View attachment 3441657
> 
> View attachment 3441658




Love that bag - reminds me of one of my Givenchy bags!



bagshoemisses said:


> My last thrifting haul I picked up a few nice things that I think I will have for a while. I'm really looking forward to fall.
> 
> Crossbody Purse made out of Ostrich $15
> Brown leather bag. Gives me a bohemian vibe $20
> Dr. Martin Heeled boots $40
> Gucci Kesha Suede boots $135
> View attachment 3443153
> 
> View attachment 3443154
> 
> View attachment 3443156
> View attachment 3443157



Love that moto!!


alansgail said:


> Fabulous Andrew Marc moto jacket for $50!! Can't wait to get this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443178


----------



## LuxeDeb

My most recent Hermes score....

Hermes La Fontaine de Bartholdi scarf $60


----------



## dgphoto

Kate Spade print flats. Retail $140, Goodwill $15


----------



## Peach08

bagshoemisses said:


> View attachment 3443158
> View attachment 3443160



Love these !


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> My most recent Hermes score....
> 
> Hermes La Fontaine de Bartholdi scarf $60
> 
> View attachment 3444232
> 
> View attachment 3444233



Beautiful!


----------



## dcsurfergirl

Earlier this summer, I found three Vera Bradley bags in a Value Village.  With a discount, I got them for $11 and some change!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

North face 550 jacket
My first pair of North face pants

Total of a little over $5. I blame the puffy jacket for making it so heavy.

Silver, not plated or forged housewares: a candy dish and measuring shot cups for a total of fifty cents.

Someone gave me a nos ronco pasta maker. I paid $3. Love my gwo.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

More .925 pieces from the same place .75 a piece since 50% off is Fridays


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3445564
> View attachment 3445565
> 
> 
> North face 550 jacket
> My first pair of North face pants
> 
> Total of a little over $5. I blame the puffy jacket for making it so heavy.
> 
> Silver, not plated or forged housewares: a candy dish and measuring shot cups for a total of fifty cents.
> 
> Someone gave me a nos ronco pasta maker. I paid $3. Love my gwo.


Great finds 2good!


----------



## funandsun

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3445564
> View attachment 3445565
> 
> 
> North face 550 jacket
> My first pair of North face pants
> 
> Total of a little over $5. I blame the puffy jacket for making it so heavy.
> 
> Silver, not plated or forged housewares: a candy dish and measuring shot cups for a total of fifty cents.
> 
> Someone gave me a nos ronco pasta maker. I paid $3. Love my gwo.



Nice finds but I believe what you're referring to as "measuring shot cups" is actually a double candle snuffer... but it would be much more fun to use it for shots!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

funandsun said:


> Nice finds but I believe what you're referring to as "measuring shot cups" is actually a double candle snuffer... but it would be much more fun to use it for shots!


https://www.pinterest.com/pin/478437160388579074/

I do not care if you do or don't think I have "nice" finds. Fyi, it's a J.H. whiskey double shot staghorn. [emoji15]. Please research before making a comment.


----------



## funandsun

2goodeyestoo said:


> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/478437160388579074/
> 
> I do not care if you do or don't think I have "nice" finds. Fyi, it's a J.H. whiskey double shot staghorn. [emoji15]. Please research before making a comment.


Wow...I stand corrected.  What's with the attitude?  I think you definitely need a shot if you think I meant to offend you in some way.  Lighten up.


----------



## Bling12345

I have never made a post before, but I now feel the need to. 2goodeyestoo you really need to stop with the negative and defensive comments. funandsun just innocently pointed out that she thought your find was a candle snuffer (what I initially thought as well), but she also agreed that it would be more fun to use as a shot glass!  She NEVER questioned your intelligence or tried to "embarrass" you. You seem to be doing that yourself with your comments. People have incorrectly identified their finds on here in the past, and other users have kindly corrected them.  funandsun just thought you may have made a mistake. You could have easily clarified to her that it is in fact a shot glass, albeit an unconventional one. Your "I do not care if you do or don't think I have "nice" finds" comment was completely unnecessary. I have seen a few rude comments by you towards another user on this thread in the past, but bit my tongue thinking it was a one time thing. This thread is supposed to be a lighthearted and positive environment. Let's keep the hostile comments away.


----------



## louisvuitton101

My very first Burberry Trench Coat!!!! 20.92 w/ 25% off! 
P.S I know it's been like a million years since my last post but this was too good to not show!


----------



## remy12

LuxeDeb said:


> My most recent Hermes score....
> 
> Hermes La Fontaine de Bartholdi scarf $60
> 
> View attachment 3444232
> 
> View attachment 3444233


Amazing. So beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Bling12345 said:


> I have never made a post before, but I now feel the need to. 2goodeyestoo you really need to stop with the negative and defensive comments. funandsun just innocently pointed out that she thought your find was a candle snuffer (what I initially thought as well), but she also agreed that it would be more fun to use as a shot glass! [emoji2] She NEVER questioned your intelligence or tried to "embarrass" you. You seem to be doing that yourself with your comments. People have incorrectly identified their finds on here in the past, and other users have kindly corrected them.  funandsun just thought you may have made a mistake. You could have easily clarified to her that it is in fact a shot glass, albeit an unconventional one. Your "I do not care if you do or don't think I have "nice" finds" comment was completely unnecessary. I have seen a few rude comments by you towards another user on this thread in the past, but bit my tongue thinking it was a one time thing. This thread is supposed to be a lighthearted and positive environment. Let's keep the hostile comments away.


Okay, but all the posts out here and only mine was commented on...let me use the ignore button because I don't want to get in any trouble. I have always enjoyed sharing my finds. And, her telling me I "needed a shot," wasn't rude at all in your opinion, right?


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I was always told this is not the authentication thread and you should already have your items authenticated before posting here. I didn't realize it was the identification thread either.


----------



## Swanky

Ok, please calm down.  I read the posts and I agree it escalated for no reason at all really.  Back to sharing treasures please.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

louisvuitton101 said:


> My very first Burberry Trench Coat!!!! 20.92 w/ 25% off!
> P.S I know it's been like a million years since my last post but this was too good to not show!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447015
> 
> View attachment 3447020
> 
> View attachment 3447021
> View attachment 3447022


That's a "Drop the mic" find, BAM!!  20 bucks!!


----------



## jamamcg

Got some more vintage magazines. I'm becoming obsessed with Life Magazine 

March 1948 and October 1953




Usually I will only buy them for the covers ( as the one with the man with the big scar isn't that appealing), but there is a article in it on the revolution of Dior's New Look 




And the lady on the cover of the other issue was the inspiration for Jessica Rabbit 

And a French fashion magazine "Jardin Des Modes" 1951








I'm also expecting another issue of Life Magazine with a Grace Kelly cover. I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Got some more vintage magazines. I'm becoming obsessed with Life Magazine
> 
> March 1948 and October 1953
> 
> View attachment 3447711
> 
> 
> Usually I will only buy them for the covers ( as the one with the man with the big scar isn't that appealing), but there is a article in it on the revolution of Dior's New Look
> 
> View attachment 3447712
> 
> 
> And the lady on the cover of the other issue was the inspiration for Jessica Rabbit
> 
> And a French fashion magazine "Jardin Des Modes" 1951
> 
> View attachment 3447715
> 
> View attachment 3447717
> 
> View attachment 3447719
> 
> 
> I'm also expecting another issue of Life Magazine with a Grace Kelly cover. I can't wait for it to arrive.


I wish I could find magazines like yours; if they find it, they slip in a plastic bag and stick a high price sticker on it.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I wish I could find magazines like yours; if they find it, they slip in a plastic bag and stick a high price sticker on it.



Well some of these are high prices even for me, but I decided to treat myself. I would prefer to find them all at thrift prices, but just not been that lucky


----------



## BeautyAddict58

jamamcg said:


> Got some more vintage magazines. I'm becoming obsessed with Life Magazine
> 
> March 1948 and October 1953
> 
> View attachment 3447711
> 
> 
> Usually I will only buy them for the covers ( as the one with the man with the big scar isn't that appealing), but there is a article in it on the revolution of Dior's New Look
> 
> View attachment 3447712
> 
> 
> And the lady on the cover of the other issue was the inspiration for Jessica Rabbit
> 
> And a French fashion magazine "Jardin Des Modes" 1951
> 
> View attachment 3447715
> 
> View attachment 3447717
> 
> View attachment 3447719
> 
> 
> I'm also expecting another issue of Life Magazine with a Grace Kelly cover. I can't wait for it to arrive.


Is it just me or does show totally look like Margot Robbie (or the other way around, Margot looks like her).


----------



## Leto

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Is it just me or does show totally look like Margot Robbie (or the other way around, Margot looks like her).



No, I totally agree with you! They look so alike!


----------



## dgphoto

Got these brand new Isaac Mizrahi QVC loafers at Goodwill! Retail $69.50 - Goodwill $4.99


I made the marks on the insoles trying to remove the stinking stickers. [emoji20] They are super comfy!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Well some of these are high prices even for me, but I decided to treat myself. I would prefer to find them all at thrift prices, but just not been that lucky


High prices but worth every penny I'm sure.


----------



## Raven3766

louisvuitton101 said:


> My very first Burberry Trench Coat!!!! 20.92 w/ 25% off!
> P.S I know it's been like a million years since my last post but this was too good to not show!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447015
> 
> View attachment 3447020
> 
> View attachment 3447021
> View attachment 3447022


You found a fabulous find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

dgphoto said:


> Kate Spade print flats. Retail $140, Goodwill $15
> View attachment 3444313



Cute! Perfect for summer!



dcsurfergirl said:


> View attachment 3444716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier this summer, I found three Vera Bradley bags in a Value Village.  With a discount, I got them for $11 and some change!



Fun prints!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3445564
> View attachment 3445565
> 
> 
> North face 550 jacket
> My first pair of North face pants
> 
> Total of a little over $5. I blame the puffy jacket for making it so heavy.
> 
> Silver, not plated or forged housewares: a candy dish and measuring shot cups for a total of fifty cents.
> 
> Someone gave me a nos ronco pasta maker. I paid $3. Love my gwo.



Such handsome pieces!



2goodeyestoo said:


> More .925 pieces from the same place .75 a piece since 50% off is Fridays
> 
> View attachment 3445599



You're a silver magnet!



louisvuitton101 said:


> My very first Burberry Trench Coat!!!! 20.92 w/ 25% off!
> P.S I know it's been like a million years since my last post but this was too good to not show!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447015
> 
> View attachment 3447020
> 
> View attachment 3447021
> View attachment 3447022



What a score! Such a lovely classic piece!



jamamcg said:


> Got some more vintage magazines. I'm becoming obsessed with Life Magazine
> 
> March 1948 and October 1953
> 
> View attachment 3447711
> 
> 
> Usually I will only buy them for the covers ( as the one with the man with the big scar isn't that appealing), but there is a article in it on the revolution of Dior's New Look
> 
> View attachment 3447712
> 
> 
> And the lady on the cover of the other issue was the inspiration for Jessica Rabbit
> 
> And a French fashion magazine "Jardin Des Modes" 1951
> 
> View attachment 3447715
> 
> View attachment 3447717
> 
> View attachment 3447719
> 
> 
> I'm also expecting another issue of Life Magazine with a Grace Kelly cover. I can't wait for it to arrive.



They're soo glamorous!



dgphoto said:


> Got these brand new Isaac Mizrahi QVC loafers at Goodwill! Retail $69.50 - Goodwill $4.99
> View attachment 3448391
> 
> I made the marks on the insoles trying to remove the stinking stickers
> . [emoji20] They are super comfy!



Cannot beat comfy shoes!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have so many goodies to share. I'm just jumping in. I will be picture heavy for a while!

Ralph Lauren beaded top. Mint condition, super heavy $5





Rena Lange silk dress. The tag was cut out. Soo beautifully made I knew it had to be high end $5







Adam Lippes beaded dress $5





Rena Lange top $8





Jil Sander skirt NWT $20





Dolce and Gabbana skirt $20





Billy Reid suede jacket $20





Ralph Lauren safari jacket (love the silk animal print lining) $20





Michael Kors leather jacket  (Made in Italy - That's the good stuff sold at Neimans and Bergdorfs, not the Made in China stuff sold at discounters) $20


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> I have so many goodies to share. I'm just jumping in. I will be picture heavy for a while!
> 
> Ralph Lauren beaded top. Mint condition, super heavy $5
> 
> View attachment 3448745
> 
> 
> 
> Rena Lange silk dress. The tag was cut out. Soo beautifully made I knew it had to be high end $5
> 
> View attachment 3448746
> 
> View attachment 3448747
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lippes beaded dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3448748
> 
> 
> 
> Rena Lange top $8
> 
> View attachment 3448749
> 
> 
> 
> Jil Sander skirt NWT $20
> 
> View attachment 3448750
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3448751
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Reid suede jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3448752
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren safari jacket (love the silk animal print lining) $20
> 
> View attachment 3448753
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors leather jacket  (Made in Italy - That's the good stuff sold at Neimans and Bergdorfs, not the Made in China stuff sold at discounters) $20
> 
> View attachment 3448754



That RL Safari jacket is TDF! And I'm loving that Michael Kors leather...it looks so supple


----------



## dgphoto

LuxeDeb said:


> I have so many goodies to share. I'm just jumping in. I will be picture heavy for a while!
> 
> Ralph Lauren beaded top. Mint condition, super heavy $5
> 
> View attachment 3448745
> 
> 
> 
> Rena Lange silk dress. The tag was cut out. Soo beautifully made I knew it had to be high end $5
> 
> View attachment 3448746
> 
> View attachment 3448747
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lippes beaded dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3448748
> 
> 
> 
> Rena Lange top $8
> 
> View attachment 3448749
> 
> 
> 
> Jil Sander skirt NWT $20
> 
> View attachment 3448750
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3448751
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Reid suede jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3448752
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren safari jacket (love the silk animal print lining) $20
> 
> View attachment 3448753
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors leather jacket  (Made in Italy - That's the good stuff sold at Neimans and Bergdorfs, not the Made in China stuff sold at discounters) $20
> 
> View attachment 3448754



Nice scores!!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> I have so many goodies to share. I'm just jumping in. I will be picture heavy for a while!
> 
> Ralph Lauren beaded top. Mint condition, super heavy $5
> 
> View attachment 3448745
> 
> 
> 
> Rena Lange silk dress. The tag was cut out. Soo beautifully made I knew it had to be high end $5
> 
> View attachment 3448746
> 
> View attachment 3448747
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Lippes beaded dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3448748
> 
> 
> 
> Rena Lange top $8
> 
> View attachment 3448749
> 
> 
> 
> Jil Sander skirt NWT $20
> 
> View attachment 3448750
> 
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana skirt $20
> 
> View attachment 3448751
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Reid suede jacket $20
> 
> View attachment 3448752
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren safari jacket (love the silk animal print lining) $20
> 
> View attachment 3448753
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors leather jacket  (Made in Italy - That's the good stuff sold at Neimans and Bergdorfs, not the Made in China stuff sold at discounters) $20
> 
> View attachment 3448754


You give me warm memories of my auntie (mom's sister) with that green dress. She pledged AKA as a undergraduate and always said, 'Green for the money'. Luv it!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

https://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-810-5301-6-Charcoal-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000HVAIQS

Nib unassembled. Realize the grilling season is almost over, but I am not planning to use it until I move. Paid $10 @ gwo.


----------



## Raven3766

I bought a Juicy Couture bracelet for $11 and Sarreid bookends for $8.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

All marked 10 kt or 925
1. A bracelet with the message inscribed, ' A mother holds her children's hands for a short while, but their hearts forever.' Gwo
2. Bracelet and pendant I traded with someone for kate spade shoes in her size.
3. 10 kt earrings, 925 earring, 925 ring, elephant pendant 925 @ the flea for $2 a piece.
Glad I got the flea pieces when I did, I went back this morning and he is charging $44 for a pair of gold earrings. He put them out after I left and $7-9 for silver. IF they had been there yesterday, his wife would have sold them for $2 a piece.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> I bought a Juicy Couture bracelet for $11 and Sarreid bookends for $8.
> View attachment 3451872
> View attachment 3451873


Love the bookends because I love books. Are the animals a bull and a bear?


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Love the bookends because I love books. Are the animals a bull and a bear?


Yes, bull and bear. I love the jewelry find, great prices! It's always good to get it while you are there; prices can change.


----------



## jamamcg

Some more vintage fashion 

Late 1950's early 1960's striped dress 
By Boutique 



1960's Canary yellow minidress by Philippe Deville 




And I made a dress using one of my vintage patterns, but the drawing of the dress looks better than the finished article


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Some more vintage fashion
> 
> Late 1950's early 1960's striped dress
> By Boutique
> View attachment 3452135
> 
> 
> 1960's Canary yellow minidress by Philippe Deville
> 
> View attachment 3452139
> 
> 
> And I made a dress using one of my vintage patterns, but the drawing of the dress looks better than the finished article
> 
> View attachment 3452140
> 
> View attachment 3452144


That yellow dress reminds me of Courreges in the late '60's.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Some more vintage fashion
> 
> Late 1950's early 1960's striped dress
> By Boutique
> View attachment 3452135
> 
> 
> 1960's Canary yellow minidress by Philippe Deville
> 
> View attachment 3452139
> 
> 
> And I made a dress using one of my vintage patterns, but the drawing of the dress looks better than the finished article
> 
> View attachment 3452140
> 
> View attachment 3452144


I love those dresses and Jama, I think you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Shoppinmel

I'm not really into Coach but I thought this bag could be really fun on occasional summer outings and my daughter might like to use it as well. It was only $24.99. It was a bit gnarly but it cleaned up pretty well.

Before:








After:
The suede still isn't perfect, nor is the handle but MUCH better!




Just one little mark that wouldn't come off the bottom.


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> That yellow dress reminds me of Courreges in the late '60's.



Or even Pierre Cardin. It's very space age couture. That's why I got it so iconic of the era.  Sadly I can't find anything about the designer except some video clips from the 1970's


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I love those dresses and Jama, I think you did a wonderful job!



Thanks raven. I made another one with one of my other patterns which turned out much better, but I do remember someone once saying that sometimes the illustrations of a garment are more spectacular than the actual garment. Hahahaha.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Malene Birger blazer


----------



## michikade

Secondhand bargain deal indeed!

I got a Louis Vuitton olive green Mini Lin Josephine PM for $50 a couple weeks ago.  Wasn't completely sure it was authentic until today when I finally found the (quite faded) date code.  I'm pretty thrilled.

Also got a Louis Vuitton orange epi key pouch for $45 last week.

So that's a good $1200 worth of stuff for just over $100 after shipping.  I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Shoppinmel

michikade said:


> Secondhand bargain deal indeed!
> 
> I got a Louis Vuitton olive green Mini Lin Josephine PM for $50 a couple weeks ago.  Wasn't completely sure it was authentic until today when I finally found the (quite faded) date code.  I'm pretty thrilled.
> 
> Also got a Louis Vuitton orange epi key pouch for $45 last week.
> 
> So that's a good $1200 worth of stuff for just over $100 after shipping.  I'm pretty stoked.



Congrats. It might be worth getting that Josephine authenticated as fakes have date codes too.


----------



## michikade

Shoppinmel said:


> Congrats. It might be worth getting that Josephine authenticated as fakes have date codes too.



Oh I know, I was looking in the wrong spot for the date code originally, did a little more research and found it faded but there.  The date code's location matches the heat stamp (VI, France) and the year is correct for the style of bag (2004), the date code doesn't read in weeks as opposed to months because of the year of the bag, all of the stitching checks out, etc so if it's a fake, it's an INCREDIBLY good fake.  I've got a LV store not too terribly far away where I may take it in after I clean the lining up a bit (it was filthy, which is why I got such a good deal on it).


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Brinkmann-810-5301-6-Charcoal-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000HVAIQS
> 
> Nib unassembled. Realize the grilling season is almost over, but I am not planning to use it until I move. Paid $10 @ gwo.




Sounds like a good buy. Spring and Summer will come around again sooner than you think!



Raven3766 said:


> I bought a Juicy Couture bracelet for $11 and Sarreid bookends for $8.
> View attachment 3451872
> View attachment 3451873



What a great Juicy bracelet! I miss collecting their charms. They're so fun!



2goodeyestoo said:


> All marked 10 kt or 925
> 1. A bracelet with the message inscribed, ' A mother holds her children's hands for a short while, but their hearts forever.' Gwo
> 2. Bracelet and pendant I traded with someone for kate spade shoes in her size.
> 3. 10 kt earrings, 925 earring, 925 ring, elephant pendant 925 @ the flea for $2 a piece.
> Glad I got the flea pieces when I did, I went back this morning and he is charging $44 for a pair of gold earrings. He put them out after I left and $7-9 for silver. IF they had been there yesterday, his wife would have sold them for $2 a piece.



Glad you didn't hesitate with the super jewelry prices!



Shoppinmel said:


> I'm not really into Coach but I thought this bag could be really fun on occasional summer outings and my daughter might like to use it as well. It was only $24.99. It was a bit gnarly but it cleaned up pretty well.
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> The suede still isn't perfect, nor is the handle but MUCH better!
> 
> Just one little mark that wouldn't come off the bottom.



Very cute and it cleaned up nicely!



jamamcg said:


> Thanks raven. I made another one with one of my other patterns which turned out much better, but I do remember someone once saying that sometimes the illustrations of a garment are more spectacular than the actual garment. Hahahaha.
> 
> View attachment 3452492
> 
> View attachment 3452494



Lovely job!



Sophie-Rose said:


> Malene Birger blazer
> 
> View attachment 3452939



Very nice! I love a good blazer, especially with 3/4 sleeves!


----------



## LuxeDeb

A few more of my fun finds!


Diane Von Furstenberg silk knit dress $5





Parker sequin dress $5





Nanette Lepore silk dress $5





Emanuel Ungaro silk/cashmere top $5





Piazza Sempione silk/cashmere cardi $5





Gucci silk top $5





Akris silk halter top $20





Ralph Lauren Black Label leather skirt $5





Monique Lhuillier dress $20


----------



## anitalilac

Wow! Now that is a dream haul....


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more of my fun finds!
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk knit dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3453294
> 
> 
> 
> Parker sequin dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3453295
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3453296
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuel Ungaro silk/cashmere top $5
> 
> View attachment 3453297
> 
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione silk/cashmere cardi $5
> 
> View attachment 3453300
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci silk top $5
> 
> View attachment 3453301
> 
> 
> 
> Akris silk halter top $20
> 
> View attachment 3453302
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Black Label leather skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3453303
> 
> 
> 
> Monique Lhuillier dress $20
> 
> View attachment 3453305
> 
> View attachment 3453306




Love all the sequins!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

More goodies, including a wish list designer!


Just Cavalli Roberto Cavalli silk halter top $5





Chloe tie skirt $5





Kate Spade silk skirt NWT $5

View attachment 3453818



Etro shirts (little crazy, but I love the fitted shape) $5 each





Silk cut velvet shawl with fringe $3





Yansi Fugel wool blend coat $5







Phoebe dress $5





Leonard silk knit dress (Yay! A Leonard dress was a wish list item) $20






Celine color block shirt (this looks super cute on, the blue sleeve hits in just the perfect spot) $20

View attachment 3453820


----------



## LuxeDeb

Oops! Here is the Kate Spade skirt


----------



## LuxeDeb

And the Celine color block shirt. Geez editing is hard now!


----------



## cocodiamonds

@luxdeb Man U find the best goodies I need to move to were ever your store are! Mine have nada


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> More goodies, including a wish list designer!
> 
> 
> Just Cavalli Roberto Cavalli silk halter top $5
> 
> View attachment 3453784
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe tie skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3453785
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade silk skirt NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3453818
> 
> 
> 
> Etro shirts (little crazy, but I love the fitted shape) $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3453787
> 
> 
> 
> Silk cut velvet shawl with fringe $3
> 
> View attachment 3453803
> 
> 
> 
> Yansi Fugel wool blend coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3453808
> 
> View attachment 3453811
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3453812
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard silk knit dress (Yay! A Leonard dress was a wish list item) $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453815
> 
> 
> 
> Celine color block shirt (this looks super cute on, the blue sleeve hits in just the perfect spot) $20
> 
> View attachment 3453820



Where the heck do you thrift? You consistently have some of the best hauls!!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> And the Celine color block shirt. Geez editing is hard now!
> 
> View attachment 3453821


Everything is beautiful!!!


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> More goodies, including a wish list designer!
> 
> 
> Just Cavalli Roberto Cavalli silk halter top $5
> 
> View attachment 3453784
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe tie skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3453785
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade silk skirt NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3453818
> 
> 
> 
> Etro shirts (little crazy, but I love the fitted shape) $5 each
> 
> View attachment 3453787
> 
> 
> 
> Silk cut velvet shawl with fringe $3
> 
> View attachment 3453803
> 
> 
> 
> Yansi Fugel wool blend coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3453808
> 
> View attachment 3453811
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3453812
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard silk knit dress (Yay! A Leonard dress was a wish list item) $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453815
> 
> 
> 
> Celine color block shirt (this looks super cute on, the blue sleeve hits in just the perfect spot) $20
> 
> View attachment 3453820



That cavalli top looks dreamy! Love it


----------



## justthefacts

I bought s pre loved LV Melie from Tradesy.  They were having some issues with the corners so I was able to return it (mine came with receipt) and get a brand new one!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

justthefacts said:


> I bought s pre loved LV Melie from Tradesy.  They were having some issues with the corners so I was able to return it (mine came with receipt) and get a brand new one!


We were having a discussion about that here at the gwo a few days ago. Some people buy stuff here and return it back to the full line store. I never did that. I personally always thought of that as stealing and it is frowned on. Another lady even said that was, 'desperate.' 

I am surprised they exchanged it on the spot and not send it for repairs.

Did you mention the history of the bag to the sales assistant? Did the Tradesy  seller mention the wear on the bag in the listing? Imo, she should have returned it and not you.  Do tell.


----------



## justthefacts

2goodeyestoo said:


> We were having a discussion about that here at the gwo a few days ago. Some people buy stuff here and return it back to the full line store. I never did that. I personally always thought of that as stealing and it is frowned on. Another lady even said that was, 'desperate.'
> 
> I am surprised they exchanged it on the spot?
> 
> Did you mention the history of the bag to the sales assistant? Did the trades seller mention the wear on the bag in the listing? Imo, she should have returned it and not you.  Do tell.



Gladly.  LV was having a quality issue with the Melie bags and mine was one of the bags affected.  There is actually a thread (Melie Bag owners) that addresses this.  My bag was one of the bags that had bubbling and holes on the corners.  The bag was only 3 months old when I purchased it and LV was inclined to make it right and exchange the defective bag.  My SA had to send in pictures to quality control and the bag was deemed defective.  I would never buy a bag and return it if it was not defective.  I couldn't imagine why anyone would do that and risk being humiliated!


----------



## justthefacts

2goodeyestoo said:


> We were having a discussion about that here at the gwo a few days ago. Some people buy stuff here and return it back to the full line store. I never did that. I personally always thought of that as stealing and it is frowned on. Another lady even said that was, 'desperate.'
> 
> I am surprised they exchanged it on the spot and not send it for repairs.
> 
> Did you mention the history of the bag to the sales assistant? Did the Tradesy  seller mention the wear on the bag in the listing? Imo, she should have returned it and not you.  Do tell.



No, the seller did not mention the issue to the bag as it was a progressive issue.  I have a great relationship with my SA as I purchase a lot new as well.  I was happy to exchange it as it was not really that big a deal to me.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

.925 to the left
14kt and 18kt to the right.
All from the gwo.

Sterling silver rope bracelet
Sterling silver native American ring

14 kt men's bracelet. I think I need to have this appraised. May be my best find to date. It reads,' 14 kt italy'

 18kt white gold ring

Scrap 14 kt earrings

14 kt necklace.

Off to enjoy my finds with the people whom love, care and cherish me. 

I wish you all the best.


----------



## justthefacts

Does GWO stand for GOOD WILL OUTLET???


----------



## hitt

justthefacts said:


> Does GWO stand for GOOD WILL OUTLET???


It does stand for Goodwill Outlet! And I wish there was one near me!


----------



## justthefacts

Are you serious??? I had no idea.


----------



## cwxx

jamamcg said:


> Thanks raven. I made another one with one of my other patterns which turned out much better, but I do remember someone once saying that sometimes the illustrations of a garment are more spectacular than the actual garment. Hahahaha.
> 
> View attachment 3452492
> 
> View attachment 3452494



Cool roy lichtenstein exhibit poster in the background jamamcg! Did you thrift that too? If so, I'd be much jelly


----------



## Peach08

Picked up this Burberry nova check wallet for 20$ 

Always wanted one in the pink print


----------



## BeautyAddict58

2goodeyestoo said:


> .925 to the left
> 14kt and 18kt to the right.
> All from the gwo.
> 
> Sterling silver rope bracelet
> Sterling silver native American ring
> 
> 14 kt men's bracelet. I think I need to have this appraised. May be my best find to date. It reads,' 14 kt italy'
> 
> 18kt white gold ring
> 
> Scrap 14 kt earrings
> 
> 14 kt necklace.
> 
> Off to enjoy my finds with the people whom love, care and cherish me.
> 
> I wish you all the best.


Congrats on the haul! Wish our GWO has stuff like this instead of bins of fake Coach.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Peach08 said:


> Picked up this Burberry nova check wallet for 20$
> 
> Always wanted one in the pink print
> View attachment 3455898


Two of my favorite things: pink and Burberry.Congratulations! !


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Congrats on the haul! Wish our GWO has stuff like this instead of bins of fake Coach.


Thank you for being so kind!! I have been to five gwo and live near two, but this is the one I really like. Thank you again. I go to this one daily.


----------



## dgphoto

Peach08 said:


> Picked up this Burberry nova check wallet for 20$
> 
> Always wanted one in the pink print
> View attachment 3455898



Super cute!! [emoji173]️


----------



## valval92

Hello there! Does anyone know a good thriftstore in San Diego or Orange County? If you don't wanna write it here please PM me thank you ladies


----------



## jamamcg

cwxx said:


> Cool roy lichtenstein exhibit poster in the background jamamcg! Did you thrift that too? If so, I'd be much jelly



 thanks. No I got that at a Roy Lichtenstein exhibition in Edinburgh.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

valval92 said:


> Hello there! Does anyone know a good thriftstore in San Diego or Orange County? If you don't wanna write it here please PM me thank you ladies


I may be wrong, but I think this gentleman goes to ts in Orange County. I think I have read it somewhere in the comments on yt. He has found some really nice things at a couple of the Gw, Sally ann's and savers and showed it to us. The prices are higher than I would pay for thrifting, but I understand the area is a high income. He went in a ts and showed us Le Creuset for $15, a Dior bag for $80 and a Chanel Shopper for $99 many more items, some fake too. He claims to have showed his mom how to thrift. I enjoy watching his videos. He also buys from secondhand websites like mercari, bay, and posh. He can repair and dye bags. We have suggested he start a handbag repair service, but he refuses. Maybe you could look @ a few of his videos and figure out the locations because he take the viewers on a tour in the ts or maybe contact him or somebody on here may give you locations of a ts in that area. I don't live in that area. Best!

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCOzYvS56I8xl7h1UDUizjcw


----------



## dgphoto

Peach08 said:


> Saturday consignment shoe finds
> The fringe gods were upon me this afternoon
> 
> Coach genaveeve fringe leather heels - still in box - 20$, retailed for 188$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418502
> View attachment 3418503
> 
> 
> And brand new still in box Gucci Becky fringe heels in burnt orange color
> 
> I almost screamed when I saw these- and then again for the price- 90$
> 
> View attachment 3418505
> View attachment 3418507



Wow! You hit the jackpot!


----------



## justthefacts

itsmree said:


> they do stand behind their products. HOWEVER, they have recently started to ask for receipts (they never did before) because of people returning second hand items . . . so lucky you got the receipt.



Yes, I wouldn't have bought it without it.


----------



## katieny

Jimmy Choos $12.00 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Unbelievable!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Marked .925, found at the goodwill outlet  where all jewelry (at least this location) is $1.50


----------



## justthefacts

Bling12345 said:


> Forgive me, but why are reasonable replies to rude original posts being deleted? I get e-mails on comments to watched threads, but then once I go on here I no longer see the comments I saw in my inbox. I do understand not wanting to continue "drama", but then shouldn't the ORIGINAL unnecessarily rude "pot stirring" post be deleted!? I love this thread because it's so fun and I've learned some great tips! But now a days when I go on the thread it just looks like x (yet another person) was rudely called out by y, but because of the deletions it seems like everyone just went along with it and was fine with the spiteful post (which I don't think is true). If this is truly a supportive environment, then I personally feel that users who repeatedly put down others on this thread and have an attitude should be held at least a little accountable. Just my opinion, have a good long weekend x



People are just ignorant and spiteful.  Like you said it is unfortunate that a few have to mess it up for everyone.


----------



## jamamcg

Some of you may remember a few days ago I posted this dress 



Well annoyingly there was a large stain on the back that wouldn't come out with every type of stain remover I could think of. I think it had been on the garment for at lest 40+ years well I decided to take a page out of Laz's book. When in doubt dye it out. 

It worked pretty well. 



Can still see the stripes faintly in the dress, but no sign of the stain [emoji38].


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Some of you may remember a few days ago I posted this dress
> View attachment 3458411
> 
> 
> Well annoyingly there was a large stain on the back that wouldn't come out with every type of stain remover I could think of. I think it had been on the garment for at lest 40+ years well I decided to take a page out of Laz's book. When in doubt dye it out.
> 
> It worked pretty well.
> View attachment 3458412
> 
> 
> Can still see the stripes faintly in the dress, but no sign of the stain [emoji38].


Jama, awesome! I think I like it better in black!


----------



## kcf68

Like the stripes but the Black makes it elegant and divine!


----------



## Raven3766

I went to a new resale and they had a box of jewelry. Everything was 50 cents to $3.
I bought a David Yurman bracelet for $2, Kenneth J. Lane bamboo earrings 50 cents, and sterling silver necklace for $3. I bought more, but will try to post later.





Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Raven3766

It's nice to share finds with you guys again. It's kind of difficult to add pics. My files are too large sometimes, I'm back at work and it's hard to find time to post pics. So, good morning PFF's have a great day!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> I went to a new resale and they had a box of jewelry. Everything was 50 cents to $3.
> I bought a David Yurman bracelet for $2, Kenneth J. Lane bamboo earrings 50 cents, and sterling silver necklace for $3. I bought more, but will try to post later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458419
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulations! A girl can never have enough jewelry. You got a very good deal. That is what I would have paid here and we live in different states.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Congratulations! A girl can never have enough jewelry. You got a very good deal. That is what I would have paid here and we live in different states.


Thanks 2good, I found a lot of silver. I will post later; it's been a while since I found jewelry at that price.


----------



## justthefacts

Raven3766 said:


> I went to a new resale and they had a box of jewelry. Everything was 50 cents to $3.
> I bought a David Yurman bracelet for $2, Kenneth J. Lane bamboo earrings 50 cents, and sterling silver necklace for $3. I bought more, but will try to post later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458419
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



What great finds!!! I love David Yurman.


----------



## Raven3766

justthefacts said:


> What great finds!!! I love David Yurman.


Thanks justthefacts, I love DY as well. I was shocked it was in there. I can't wait to post everything else.


----------



## justthefacts

I actually have had a lot of luck at local pawn shops as far as jewelry.  David Yurman watch, Tiffany charm bracelets, diamond pieces.  They are also an excellent place to seek treasures. [emoji3]


----------



## Raven3766

justthefacts said:


> I actually have had a lot of luck at local pawn shops as far as jewelry.  David Yurman watch, Tiffany charm bracelets, diamond pieces.  They are also an excellent place to seek treasures. [emoji3]


I use to go pawn shops in the past and stopped. Maybe I will start again...


----------



## justthefacts

jamamcg said:


> Some of you may remember a few days ago I posted this dress
> View attachment 3458411
> 
> 
> Well annoyingly there was a large stain on the back that wouldn't come out with every type of stain remover I could think of. I think it had been on the garment for at lest 40+ years well I decided to take a page out of Laz's book. When in doubt dye it out.
> 
> It worked pretty well.
> View attachment 3458412
> 
> 
> Can still see the stripes faintly in the dress, but no sign of the stain [emoji38].



Wow!!! That is amazing!!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks 2good, I found a lot of silver. I will post later; it's been a while since I found jewelry at that price.


Can't wait to see. [emoji2] Don't be like me [emoji6], I mean be careful to who in your family you show your jewels to. My first male piece of jewelry I got last week, a 14kt figaro bracelet my fiancee wants it. Dang! Thrifting for years, all the stuff I have packed in my storage unit: Le Creuset, Bombay, Gucci Chanel, Bed Bath and Beyond, Hermes. nib. No, biggie to him. Yall have seen the pictures, yall know I am not lying, I don't even post all the stuff I find... he wants this. Dang!

SHHH!!! Don't show your finds outside this thread.  You might get in trouble.[emoji117] 

Patiently waiting for pictures [emoji7]


----------



## Peach08

jamamcg said:


> Some of you may remember a few days ago I posted this dress
> View attachment 3458411
> 
> 
> Well annoyingly there was a large stain on the back that wouldn't come out with every type of stain remover I could think of. I think it had been on the garment for at lest 40+ years well I decided to take a page out of Laz's book. When in doubt dye it out.
> 
> It worked pretty well.
> View attachment 3458412
> 
> 
> Can still see the stripes faintly in the dress, but no sign of the stain [emoji38].



Great job!


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> .925 to the left
> 14kt and 18kt to the right.
> All from the gwo.
> 
> Sterling silver rope bracelet
> Sterling silver native American ring
> 
> 14 kt men's bracelet. I think I need to have this appraised. May be my best find to date. It reads,' 14 kt italy'
> 
> 18kt white gold ring
> 
> Scrap 14 kt earrings
> 
> 14 kt necklace.
> 
> Off to enjoy my finds with the people whom love, care and cherish me.
> 
> I wish you all the best.



Yowza, what a great haul!



Peach08 said:


> Picked up this Burberry nova check wallet for 20$
> 
> Always wanted one in the pink print
> View attachment 3455898



Love the pink print! Awesome find!



katieny said:


> Jimmy Choos $12.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457905
> 
> 
> Unbelievable!!



Sooo pretty! Love the metallic color!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3457911
> 
> 
> Marked .925, found at the goodwill outlet  where all jewelry (at least this location) is $1.50



Another great score!



jamamcg said:


> Some of you may remember a few days ago I posted this dress
> View attachment 3458411
> 
> 
> Well annoyingly there was a large stain on the back that wouldn't come out with every type of stain remover I could think of. I think it had been on the garment for at lest 40+ years well I decided to take a page out of Laz's book. When in doubt dye it out.
> 
> It worked pretty well.
> View attachment 3458412
> 
> 
> Can still see the stripes faintly in the dress, but no sign of the stain [emoji38].



Wow, it looks great! I have had luck with dying things, too. Sometimes it's the way to go.



Raven3766 said:


> I went to a new resale and they had a box of jewelry. Everything was 50 cents to $3.
> I bought a David Yurman bracelet for $2, Kenneth J. Lane bamboo earrings 50 cents, and sterling silver necklace for $3. I bought more, but will try to post later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458419
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Ah-mazing!!


----------



## Raven3766

So here are the earrings I found; went back today and everything was gone....of course. I thought I would try, oh well....
Sterling silver, Concho and turquoise, hoops and Noir box earrings....
Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuxeDeb

More designer clothes for moi! (I know my closet is bursting, but with deals like this how can I stop myself.....that and I'm afraid the deals will dry up!) [emoji15]


Milly silk dress $5





Line cashmere sweater NWT $5
Ralph Lauren Black Label tank $5





Oscar Oscar de la Renta jacket $5





Akris Punto skirt $5
Jean Paul Gaultier orange knit maxi skirt $5
Yves Saint Laurent skirt $16





Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress $5





Etro linen trousers $5
Burberry track pants (back of pants in pic) $5





Marc Jacobs wool dress (it has hidden pockets!) $20





Chloe cardigan $20





Oscar de la Renta embellished silky sweater $20


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> More designer clothes for moi! (I know my closet is bursting, but with deals like this how can I stop myself.....that and I'm afraid the deals will dry up!) [emoji15]
> 
> 
> Milly silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3458817
> 
> 
> 
> Line cashmere sweater NWT $5
> Ralph Lauren Black Label tank $5
> 
> View attachment 3458818
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Oscar de la Renta jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3458819
> 
> 
> 
> Akris Punto skirt $5
> Jean Paul Gaultier orange knit maxi skirt $5
> Yves Saint Laurent skirt $16
> 
> View attachment 3458822
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3458835
> 
> 
> 
> Etro linen trousers $5
> Burberry leisure pants (back of pants in pic) $5
> 
> View attachment 3458837
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs wool dress (it has hidden pockets!) $20
> 
> View attachment 3458840
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe cardigan $20
> 
> View attachment 3458841
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de la Renta embellished silky sweater $20
> 
> View attachment 3458843
> 
> View attachment 3458844


You find the most awesome items! Everything is fabulous!


----------



## Raven3766

The rest....Chan Luu bracelet, Chrome Hearts sterling silver necklace, a sterling silver pearl necklace and LA Mer wrap bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> More designer clothes for moi! (I know my closet is bursting, but with deals like this how can I stop myself.....that and I'm afraid the deals will dry up!) [emoji15]
> 
> 
> Milly silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3458817
> 
> 
> 
> Line cashmere sweater NWT $5
> Ralph Lauren Black Label tank $5
> 
> View attachment 3458818
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Oscar de la Renta jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3458819
> 
> 
> 
> Akris Punto skirt $5
> Jean Paul Gaultier orange knit maxi skirt $5
> Yves Saint Laurent skirt $16
> 
> View attachment 3458822
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3458835
> 
> 
> 
> Etro linen trousers $5
> Burberry track pants (back of pants in pic) $5
> 
> View attachment 3458837
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs wool dress (it has hidden pockets!) $20
> 
> View attachment 3458840
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe cardigan $20
> 
> View attachment 3458841
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de la Renta embellished silky sweater $20
> 
> View attachment 3458843
> 
> View attachment 3458844



Always amazed by what you find and what people get rid of!! The akris and Saint Laurent skirts are just divine


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3458845
> 
> So here are the earrings I found; went back today and everything was gone....of course. I thought I would try, oh well....
> Sterling silver, Concho and turquoise, hoops and Noir box earrings....
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app





Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3458848
> 
> 
> The rest....Chan Luu bracelet, Chrome Hearts sterling silver necklace, a sterling silver pearl necklace and LA Mer wrap bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app




Such great jewelry finds! I really love the Chan Luu bracelet. I haven't seen one like that.


----------



## LuxeDeb

My new Balenciaga Floral Giant City Bag. Just a quickie pic before I pack it away with my summer bags. I got it a few weeks ago, so I was able to use it a few times already! It has the mirror, detachable shoulder strap, product cards and dust bag. $275


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> My new Balenciaga Floral Giant City Bag. Just a quickie pic before I pack it away with my summer bags. I got it a few weeks ago, so I was able to use it a few times already! It has the mirror, detachable shoulder strap, product cards and dust bag. $275
> 
> View attachment 3460221



Is this real life!? What a steal!!


----------



## kcf68

Forget going to Thrift Shops , we all could go Shopping in Luxdeb closet!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

2goodeyestoo said:


> Can't wait to see. [emoji2] Don't be like me [emoji6], I mean be careful to who in your family you show your jewels to. My first male piece of jewelry I got last week, a 14kt figaro bracelet my fiancee wants it. Dang! Thrifting for years, all the stuff I have packed in my storage unit: Le Creuset, Bombay, Gucci Chanel, Bed Bath and Beyond, Hermes. nib. No, biggie to him. Yall have seen the pictures, yall know I am not lying, I don't even post all the stuff I find... he wants this. Dang!
> 
> SHHH!!! Don't show your finds outside this thread.  You might get in trouble.[emoji117]
> 
> Patiently waiting for pictures [emoji7]


This is true for anything! I got a yummy men's Barney's NY Italian cashmere sweater for $5.00. DS2 saw it.. tried it on... now it's his.


----------



## dgphoto

Found this Brahmin coin purse NWT $3.99 today while thrifting!


----------



## cherrytongue

LuxeDeb said:


> One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!! It was an amazing $200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441655
> 
> View attachment 3441657
> 
> View attachment 3441658


Gorgeous gorgeous piece! Can you please share where you found it?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

You guys always find the best stuff!\

Deb that Oscar sweater is TDF!



LuxeDeb said:


> More designer clothes for moi! (I know my closet is bursting, but with deals like this how can I stop myself.....that and I'm afraid the deals will dry up!) [emoji15]
> 
> 
> Milly silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3458817
> 
> 
> 
> Line cashmere sweater NWT $5
> Ralph Lauren Black Label tank $5
> 
> View attachment 3458818
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar Oscar de la Renta jacket $5
> 
> View attachment 3458819
> 
> 
> 
> Akris Punto skirt $5
> Jean Paul Gaultier orange knit maxi skirt $5
> Yves Saint Laurent skirt $16
> 
> View attachment 3458822
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3458835
> 
> 
> 
> Etro linen trousers $5
> Burberry track pants (back of pants in pic) $5
> 
> View attachment 3458837
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs wool dress (it has hidden pockets!) $20
> 
> View attachment 3458840
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe cardigan $20
> 
> View attachment 3458841
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de la Renta embellished silky sweater $20
> 
> View attachment 3458843
> 
> View attachment 3458844





Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3458848
> 
> 
> The rest....Chan Luu bracelet, Chrome Hearts sterling silver necklace, a sterling silver pearl necklace and LA Mer wrap bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> One of my fav all time finds...an authentic Chanel Premiere watch! The end of season sales started early, so I have been shopping like mad and didn't get a chance to post this a few weeks ago. The box has seen better days, but the watch itself is in great condition. It even has the original $1500 receipt, purchased in 1993. These retail for about 5k now. A new battery cost $50, but it's still a bargain. My phone pics bite. The quality is stunning in person! I'm soo in love with this Chanel watch!! It was an amazing $200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441655
> 
> View attachment 3441657
> 
> View attachment 3441658



That Watch is beautiful! It would go great with a classic Chanel flap!!



Cc1213 said:


> Finally found some Chanel today! And for $6, no less.
> 
> View attachment 3442171
> 
> View attachment 3442172
> 
> 
> And brand new Prada loafers - $25 after the 50% discount
> View attachment 3442173


Love the Prada!!!


bagshoemisses said:


> View attachment 3443158
> View attachment 3443160


Amazing booties!!!



LuxeDeb said:


> My new Balenciaga Floral Giant City Bag. Just a quickie pic before I pack it away with my summer bags. I got it a few weeks ago, so I was able to use it a few times already! It has the mirror, detachable shoulder strap, product cards and dust bag. $275
> 
> View attachment 3460221



That color is so beautiful! What an amazing price!


----------



## merekat703

$5 find


----------



## cherrytongue

merekat703 said:


> $5 find


Just gorgeous! Wish I found something like this!


----------



## LuxeDeb

dgphoto said:


> Found this Brahmin coin purse NWT $3.99 today while thrifting!
> View attachment 3461762
> View attachment 3461763



So cute and dainty!



cherrytongue said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous piece! Can you please share where you found it?



Craigslist. I only check there once in a while. You really have to know your stuff though. I had been wanting a Premier watch for some time and had researched it thoroughly, so I knew it was authentic when I looked at it.



merekat703 said:


> $5 find



Nice find! They look like they are in great condition, too!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Evening gown score! I'm holiday ready (don't tell my hubby)~
The Givenchy has a small tear in the lace but everything else is in great condition 

Elie Saab evening gown (another wish list designer. yay!) $20

View attachment 3465142

View attachment 3465143



Ralph Lauren purple label evening gown $20

View attachment 3465144

View attachment 3465145



Vintage Givenchy evening gown with lace insets $20
Front
View attachment 3465146

Back
View attachment 3465148



Ralph Lauren black label silk dress $5

View attachment 3465149



Badgley Mischka strapless evening gown $5







Diane Von Furstenberg sequin dress $5





Vince sequin dress $5


----------



## LuxeDeb

Sigh. Here we go!

Elie Saab beaded cut velvet evening gown $20







Ralph Lauren Purple Label evening gown $20







Vintage Givenchy evening gown with lace insets $20



Back




Ralph Lauren Black Label silk dress $5


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Sigh. Here we go!
> 
> Elie Saab beaded cut velvet evening gown $20
> 
> View attachment 3465165
> 
> View attachment 3465166
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label evening gown $20
> 
> View attachment 3465168
> 
> View attachment 3465169
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Givenchy evening gown with lace insets $20
> 
> View attachment 3465170
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3465171
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Black Label silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3465173



I want that vintage Givenchy [emoji24][emoji24] its McQueen for Givenchy. A/w 1997. You are so lucky. And for $20
View attachment 3465245


Not the best picture. It's being modelled by Helena Christensen


----------



## jamamcg

Got these last week, but forgot to share. 

More Life magazines 

Dior fashion show cover 1954




Dior dress cover 1955 ( this one's publish date is my birthday) but 36 years before I was born 




Another Dior cover 1951




Queen Elizabeth cover 1952




And the beautiful Princess Margaret 1949


----------



## Cc1213

merekat703 said:


> $5 find



Always love Vara finds. And $5 is a steal!



LuxeDeb said:


> Evening gown score! I'm holiday ready (don't tell my hubby)~
> The Givenchy has a small tear in the lace but everything else is in great condition
> 
> Elie Saab evening gown (another wish list designer. yay!) $20
> 
> View attachment 3465142
> 
> View attachment 3465143
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren purple label evening gown $20
> 
> View attachment 3465144
> 
> View attachment 3465145
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Givenchy evening gown with lace insets $20
> Front
> View attachment 3465146
> 
> Back
> View attachment 3465148
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren black label silk dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3465149
> 
> 
> 
> Badgley Mischka strapless evening gown $5
> 
> View attachment 3465150
> 
> View attachment 3465151
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg sequin dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3465152
> 
> 
> 
> Vince sequin dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3465153



You just slay the thrift world. 


jamamcg said:


> Got these last week, but forgot to share.
> 
> More Life magazines
> 
> Dior fashion show cover 1954
> 
> View attachment 3465235
> 
> 
> Dior dress cover 1955 ( this one's publish date is my birthday) but 36 years before I was born
> 
> View attachment 3465236
> 
> 
> Another Dior cover 1951
> 
> View attachment 3465237
> 
> 
> Queen Elizabeth cover 1952
> 
> View attachment 3465238
> 
> 
> And the beautiful Princess Margaret 1949
> 
> View attachment 3465239



Great LIFE magazines!


----------



## Bling12345

jamamcg said:


> Got these last week, but forgot to share.
> 
> More Life magazines
> 
> Dior fashion show cover 1954
> 
> View attachment 3465235
> 
> 
> Dior dress cover 1955 ( this one's publish date is my birthday) but 36 years before I was born
> 
> View attachment 3465236
> 
> 
> Another Dior cover 1951
> 
> View attachment 3465237
> 
> 
> Queen Elizabeth cover 1952
> 
> View attachment 3465238
> 
> 
> And the beautiful Princess Margaret 1949
> 
> View attachment 3465239



My birthday is also Sept 6 & I'm also a 90's baby! Beautiful covers! Wish we saw more evening dresses and formal wear on magazine covers instead of athletileisure


----------



## jamamcg

Bling12345 said:


> My birthday is also Sept 6 & I'm also a 90's baby! Beautiful covers! Wish we saw more evening dresses and formal wear on magazine covers instead of athletileisure



Hope you had a great birthday. I think there are a few of us on this thread with September birthdays, or at least in the earlier days of this thread there was. Mine is on the 5th one cover was 5th 1955 and the other 6th 1954. Completely agree I much prefer seeing grand couture on covers.


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> I want that vintage Givenchy [emoji24][emoji24] its McQueen for Givenchy. A/w 1997. You are so lucky. And for $20
> View attachment 3465245
> 
> 
> Not the best picture. It's being modelled by Helena Christensen



Cool....no wonder I love it! it has a built-in bustier. Mine is the full length version. That pic makes me want to convert it to cocktail length!



jamamcg said:


> Got these last week, but forgot to share.
> 
> More Life magazines
> 
> Dior fashion show cover 1954
> 
> View attachment 3465235
> 
> 
> Dior dress cover 1955 ( this one's publish date is my birthday) but 36 years before I was born
> 
> View attachment 3465236
> 
> 
> Another Dior cover 1951
> 
> View attachment 3465237
> 
> 
> Queen Elizabeth cover 1952
> 
> View attachment 3465238
> 
> 
> And the beautiful Princess Margaret 1949
> 
> View attachment 3465239



They all look so glamorous! Flat versus buxom look headline.....I guess that debate has been going on for years. Too funny!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Shoe score! Valentino heels with Swarovski crystals. They're a pretty light purple and have ALL the crystals. $20


----------



## divantraining1

Coach hologram Tote[emoji175][emoji178][emoji175]
Balenciaga 2006 s/s Hook Bag[emoji178]


----------



## jamamcg

divantraining1 said:


> View attachment 3467180
> View attachment 3467181
> 
> Coach hologram Tote[emoji175][emoji178][emoji175]
> Balenciaga 2006 s/s Hook Bag[emoji178]



Love the colours in that coach bag


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Cool....no wonder I love it! it has a built-in bustier. Mine is the full length version. That pic makes me want to convert it to cocktail length!
> 
> 
> 
> They all look so glamorous! Flat versus buxom look headline.....I guess that debate has been going on for years. Too funny!



There is also one up for sale. Not 100% sure if the price is right as I have previously spoken with the woman and she prices things crazy as they are supposedly worn by celebrities, but I have seen quite a few of her items she has bought from eBay and priced them 10x what she paid. 

https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/clo...alexander-mcqueen-leopard-dress/id-v_1503013/


----------



## chowlover2

LuxeDeb said:


> Shoe score! Valentino heels with Swarovski crystals. They're a pretty light purple and have ALL the crystals. $20
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467021
> 
> View attachment 3467022
> 
> View attachment 3467023


They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

The gwo $1.50 a piece

Traded the turquoise earrings/ 925for a mickey mouse key chain.  

My first 14 kt gold earrings in the jewelry case. Normally I find gold outside. 

Heart pendant

Single heart earring, I will make into a pendant.

Pearl & 925 earrings

Loop tooled earrings


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Cool....no wonder I love it! it has a built-in bustier. Mine is the full length version. That pic makes me want to convert it to cocktail length!
> 
> 
> 
> They all look so glamorous! Flat versus buxom look headline.....I guess that debate has been going on for years. Too funny!



What were the chances. Flicking through a old vogue and came across this advert for Givenchy


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Rabbits, penguins and bears. OH my.
Pendants 925 all from the gwo

Nearly missed the penguin because I did not come on monday, my friend saw it, but thought the checkout line was too long to missed it.

Got the rabbits the following day on the anniversary of Beatrix Potter missed them both, one a running rabbit and the other in the flowering pot because I was unfamiliar with Stg and did not see the 925 or sterling. I guess they are fairly old pieces

Squealed to see the winnie the pooh earrings.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

925 charm bracelet from gwo

Designer bracelet, I think it is real, but the country origin and date appears to be broken off. Picked up at the flea for $5, but the vendor missed the 925 mark as it was mixed with the costume jewelry.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

A long 925 necklace, a short 925 necklace and a tooled sterling necklace found all in the jewelery case at the gwo.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Then there are days when you can't find anything at the flea or gwo like yesterday, so I went to the Gw retail store, of course I did pay more, $1 more per piece. $2.50 each for sterling piano, and four pairs of 925 earrings. My mom loves the cross earrings.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I have a pirate hat pendant charm. I forgot to take a picture of this morning, too.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

This lady traded me a buff, vintage mink stole for two pairs of sterling silver earrings, one pair is frogs and another is swirls. She also gave me a pendant.


----------



## Raven3766

I found this frame, from the hallmarks it is William Comyns. I know it's sterling, but does anyone know what NLS means? I love the frame and bought it for $3.


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> I found this frame, from the hallmarks it is William Comyns. I know it's sterling, but does anyone know what NLS means? I love the frame and bought it for $3.






Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> I found this frame, from the hallmarks it is William Comyns. I know it's sterling, but does anyone know what NLS means? I love the frame and bought it for $3.


Thanks too good, I am uploading from my cell and creating upload havoc...lol.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Such a pretty frame. Is it heavy?


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Such a pretty frame. Is it heavy?


It has some weight to it. This one is solid; ones I've seen online are not.


----------



## mjastuart

Raven3766 said:


> It has some weight to it. This one is solid; ones I've seen online are not.


Raven.  NLS may be the makers mark for Neil Lasher Silverware.  Most of their frames are solid silver ----  great find.


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3469951
> 
> 
> The gwo $1.50 a piece
> 
> Traded the turquoise earrings/ 925for a mickey mouse key chain.
> 
> My first 14 kt gold earrings in the jewelry case. Normally I find gold outside.
> 
> Heart pendant
> 
> Single heart earring, I will make into a pendant.
> 
> Pearl & 925 earrings
> 
> Loop tooled earrings



I love the turquoise earrings! Soo pretty!



jamamcg said:


> What were the chances. Flicking through a old vogue and came across this advert for Givenchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469952



OMG I remember that pic! I hope I still have it. I love looking thru my old mags and designer books and discovering things I now own. It just tickles me to no end!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3469953
> 
> 
> Rabbits, penguins and bears. OH my.
> Pendants 925 all from the gwo
> 
> Nearly missed the penguin because I did not come on monday, my friend saw it, but thought the checkout line was too long to missed it.
> 
> Got the rabbits the following day on the anniversary of Beatrix Potter missed them both, one a running rabbit and the other in the flowering pot because I was unfamiliar with Stg and did not see the 925 or sterling. I guess they are fairly old pieces
> 
> Squealed to see the winnie the pooh earrings.



Love the little rabbits! Soo sweet!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3470020
> 
> 
> 925 charm bracelet from gwo
> 
> Designer bracelet, I think it is real, but the country origin and date appears to be broken off. Picked up at the flea for $5, but the vendor missed the 925 mark as it was mixed with the costume jewelry.





2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3470027
> 
> A long 925 necklace, a short 925 necklace and a tooled sterling necklace found all in the jewelery case at the gwo.





2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3470029
> 
> 
> Then there are days when you can't find anything at the flea or gwo like yesterday, so I went to the Gw retail store, of course I did pay more, $1 more per piece. $2.50 each for sterling piano, and four pairs of 925 earrings. My mom loves the cross earrings.



Soo many goodies! You're just killing it with silver!



2goodeyestoo said:


> This lady traded me a buff, vintage mink stole for two pairs of sterling silver earrings, one pair is frogs and another is swirls. She also gave me a pendant.



I want to see a pic of the buff mink stole! Please tell me you did not trade that away!



Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3470345
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



I just fainted, Raven That is soo gorgeous! One of my favorite finds of yours....soo jelly!


----------



## Raven3766

I just fainted, Raven That is soo gorgeous! One of my favorite finds of yours....soo jelly![/QUOTE]

Thank you so much, I truly love it!


----------



## Raven3766

mjastuart said:


> Raven.  NLS may be the makers mark for Neil Lasher Silverware.  Most of their frames are solid silver ----  great find.


So it's made by two people, William Cromyn and Neil Lasher? Interesting....the hallmarks are W.C and NLS.


----------



## jamamcg

A late birthday present from my mum. Took forever to arrive. 

Vintage life Magazine Marilyn Monroe cover. 1964


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> A late birthday present from my mum. Took forever to arrive.
> 
> Vintage life Magazine Marilyn Monroe cover. 1964
> 
> View attachment 3472786


Such a sweet mum, perfect gift! Jama I love your vintage magazines!


----------



## LuxeDeb

jamamcg said:


> A late birthday present from my mum. Took forever to arrive.
> 
> Vintage life Magazine Marilyn Monroe cover. 1964
> 
> View attachment 3472786



Soo lovely! What a special addition to your collection!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is the beginning of my end of season consignment shop finds. Perhaps a bit higher than thrift, but pristine and a fraction of retail!


Roger Vivier pumps (these go beautifully with my new floral Balenciaga bag) $45





Gucci strappy Bamboo heels $35





YSL Lip ankle strap heels (these might be from the same Tom Ford era as the black Lip Clutch I got last year) $40





Sergio Rossi fabric pumps $33





Proenza Schouler heels (Carrie wore a version of these in the last Sex and the City movie. $45





Stuart Weitzman Metalmania sandals NWT $42





Chanel ballet flats $40


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Swagger Wallet. $24.99.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3476453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Two St john jackets.
> One evening and one collection


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Yes, more than I normally pay for jewelry. I actually paid $15 because they were in the CS for two months.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Orange 925 cross matches my j crew graduation dress gwr

My initial in sterling gwo

14 kt gold swarovski earrings gwo, a lady tried to steal them from me

Shell earrings 925 gwo on half off day.

925 green earrings

Sailboat sterling brooch $3 at the villa.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Spent an hour and a half at the gwr for their last saturday of the month half off sale. 

925 cross
925 Holy Bible with the Lord's prayer pendant, my mom loves this

Sterling and gold pendant

925 ball necklace


----------



## LisaK026

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3476455
> 
> 
> Yes, more than I normally pay for jewelry. I actually paid $15 because they were in the CS for two months.


WOW! Great find.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LisaK026 said:


> WOW! Great find.


Ty. They had a david yurman necklace in there for $400.


----------



## mharri20

It's been a while, but thought I'd share some of my recent finds!

First, I'd been wanting some of the uneven hem jeans, but I'm too cheap, so I found some vintage Levis for $8 (Goodwill) and distressed/cut them myself! The top is Free People I found for $4 from Goodwill. 



Next is my outfit from this weekend - Haute Hippie lace up top from ThredUP (listed at $47, but I got 40% off and had credits, so it was FREE), and this IRO skirt I found at goodwill on Friday for $3!! It was new with $184 tags, and marked at $6 but that color tag was 50% off. 



I'll include a poshmark find because I'm so excited. I'd been wanting Aquazzura shoes but for cheap (naturally lol), and I found both of these shoes for $100 total! The seller had them listed together and the pics were blurry, but I took the risk and sure enough they are real, and in good shape too. Yay!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3476455
> 
> 
> Yes, more than I normally pay for jewelry. I actually paid $15 because they were in the CS for two months.


I would have gladly paid $15 for those earrings! Nice!


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Brahmin for $5.


----------



## jamamcg

My grandmother bought this for me at a Church sale. She paid £1. She always finds good stuff she bought a Burberry trench coat last time for £1 and the exact same one was for sale on the Burberry website for £700.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ah Morgan, you seriously kill me with your finds. Everything is sooo good! 



mharri20 said:


> It's been a while, but thought I'd share some of my recent finds!
> 
> First, I'd been wanting some of the uneven hem jeans, but I'm too cheap, so I found some vintage Levis for $8 (Goodwill) and distressed/cut them myself! The top is Free People I found for $4 from Goodwill.
> View attachment 3476699
> 
> 
> Next is my outfit from this weekend - Haute Hippie lace up top from ThredUP (listed at $47, but I got 40% off and had credits, so it was FREE), and this IRO skirt I found at goodwill on Friday for $3!! It was new with $184 tags, and marked at $6 but that color tag was 50% off.
> View attachment 3476700
> 
> 
> I'll include a poshmark find because I'm so excited. I'd been wanting Aquazzura shoes but for cheap (naturally lol), and I found both of these shoes for $100 total! The seller had them listed together and the pics were blurry, but I took the risk and sure enough they are real, and in good shape too. Yay!
> View attachment 3476701


----------



## Pao9

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is the beginning of my end of season consignment shop finds. Perhaps a bit higher than thrift, but pristine and a fraction of retail!
> 
> 
> Roger Vivier pumps (these go beautifully with my new floral Balenciaga bag) $45
> 
> View attachment 3476318
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci strappy Bamboo heels $35
> 
> View attachment 3476321
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Lip ankle strap heels (these might be from the same Tom Ford era as the black Lip Clutch I got last year) $40
> 
> View attachment 3476324
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Rossi fabric pumps $33
> 
> View attachment 3476325
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler heels (Carrie wore a version of these in the last Sex and the City movie. $45
> 
> View attachment 3476326
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Metalmania sandals NWT $42
> 
> View attachment 3476327
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel ballet flats $40
> 
> View attachment 3476329
> 
> View attachment 3476331


Love all your shoe finds but the Chanel have me drooling!!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3476455
> 
> 
> Yes, more than I normally pay for jewelry. I actually paid $15 because they were in the CS for two months.


What an amazing find!!! So cheap!!!



mharri20 said:


> It's been a while, but thought I'd share some of my recent finds!
> 
> First, I'd been wanting some of the uneven hem jeans, but I'm too cheap, so I found some vintage Levis for $8 (Goodwill) and distressed/cut them myself! The top is Free People I found for $4 from Goodwill.
> View attachment 3476699
> 
> 
> Next is my outfit from this weekend - Haute Hippie lace up top from ThredUP (listed at $47, but I got 40% off and had credits, so it was FREE), and this IRO skirt I found at goodwill on Friday for $3!! It was new with $184 tags, and marked at $6 but that color tag was 50% off.
> View attachment 3476700
> 
> 
> I'll include a poshmark find because I'm so excited. I'd been wanting Aquazzura shoes but for cheap (naturally lol), and I found both of these shoes for $100 total! The seller had them listed together and the pics were blurry, but I took the risk and sure enough they are real, and in good shape too. Yay!
> View attachment 3476701



Morgan you always find the best deals on Posh! That iro shirt is amazing!!!! I love Iro!


----------



## mharri20

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Ah Morgan, you seriously kill me with your finds. Everything is sooo good!





Pao9 said:


> Morgan you always find the best deals on Posh! That iro shirt is amazing!!!! I love Iro!



Thanks Pao and Michelle! I've been getting lucky with finds lately. It got pretty slow this summer, but I think it's slowly picking back up again.


----------



## girlsweetyyy

dooney in black with tan , flee market for $30!


----------



## IStuckACello

Found Proenza Schouler wedges for $16 and Stuart Weitzmann rainboots for $13. The wedges were pretty beat up but I'm going to try to clean them up, almost passed over them but couldn't resist when I realized what they were. I was at this same store a couple months ago and someone had a pair of Rag & Bone boots (either Kinsey or Harrow) on hold for $9!!! I almost cried.


----------



## Tomsmom

IStuckACello said:


> Found Proenza Schouler wedges for $16 and Stuart Weitzmann rainboots for $13. The wedges were pretty beat up but I'm going to try to clean them up, almost passed over them but couldn't resist when I realized what they were. I was at this same store a couple months ago and someone had a pair of Rag & Bone boots (either Kinsey or Harrow) on hold for $9!!! I almost cried.
> View attachment 3482604
> View attachment 3482605


Love the rain boots !  Good luck with the wedges!


----------



## mharri20

girlsweetyyy said:


> dooney in black with tan , flee market for $30!



Gorgeous bag! (And I'm loving the photobomber in the back lol)



IStuckACello said:


> Found Proenza Schouler wedges for $16 and Stuart Weitzmann rainboots for $13. The wedges were pretty beat up but I'm going to try to clean them up, almost passed over them but couldn't resist when I realized what they were. I was at this same store a couple months ago and someone had a pair of Rag & Bone boots (either Kinsey or Harrow) on hold for $9!!! I almost cried.
> View attachment 3482604
> View attachment 3482605



Those wedges are SO cool!! You'll have to post before and after pictures when you clean them up!


----------



## LuxeDeb

SakuraSakura said:


> Coach Swagger Wallet. $24.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476356



Love the textured leather!



2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3476453
> View attachment 3476453



Great prices!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Orange 925 cross matches my j crew graduation dress gwr
> 
> My initial in sterling gwo
> 
> 14 kt gold swarovski earrings gwo, a lady tried to steal them from me
> 
> Shell earrings 925 gwo on half off day.
> 
> 925 green earrings
> 
> Sailboat sterling brooch $3 at the villa.





2goodeyestoo said:


> Spent an hour and a half at the gwr for their last saturday of the month half off sale.
> 
> 925 cross
> 925 Holy Bible with the Lord's prayer pendant, my mom loves this
> 
> Sterling and gold pendant
> 
> 925 ball necklace



Your jewelry finds keep getting better and better!



mharri20 said:


> It's been a while, but thought I'd share some of my recent finds!
> 
> First, I'd been wanting some of the uneven hem jeans, but I'm too cheap, so I found some vintage Levis for $8 (Goodwill) and distressed/cut them myself! The top is Free People I found for $4 from Goodwill.
> View attachment 3476699
> 
> 
> Next is my outfit from this weekend - Haute Hippie lace up top from ThredUP (listed at $47, but I got 40% off and had credits, so it was FREE), and this IRO skirt I found at goodwill on Friday for $3!! It was new with $184 tags, and marked at $6 but that color tag was 50% off.
> View attachment 3476700
> 
> 
> I'll include a poshmark find because I'm so excited. I'd been wanting Aquazzura shoes but for cheap (naturally lol), and I found both of these shoes for $100 total! The seller had them listed together and the pics were blurry, but I took the risk and sure enough they are real, and in good shape too. Yay!
> View attachment 3476701



Great job on the distressing! Cute skirt. What a steal on the Aquazzuras!



Raven3766 said:


> I found a Brahmin for $5.
> 
> View attachment 3477358



Such a gorgeous color combo!



jamamcg said:


> My grandmother bought this for me at a Church sale. She paid £1. She always finds good stuff she bought a Burberry trench coat last time for £1 and the exact same one was for sale on the Burberry website for £700.
> 
> View attachment 3477517
> View attachment 3477518



Way to shop, grandma! Such a handsome blazer!



girlsweetyyy said:


> dooney in black with tan , flee market for $30!



Nice find (and what a cute helper)!



IStuckACello said:


> Found Proenza Schouler wedges for $16 and Stuart Weitzmann rainboots for $13. The wedges were pretty beat up but I'm going to try to clean them up, almost passed over them but couldn't resist when I realized what they were. I was at this same store a couple months ago and someone had a pair of Rag & Bone boots (either Kinsey or Harrow) on hold for $9!!! I almost cried.
> View attachment 3482604
> View attachment 3482605



Looooove the Proenza Schouler booties soo much! I hope they rehab well. They are fantastic!


----------



## LuxeDeb

More of my end of season sales!


Dolce and Gabbana dress $43




Back has a sexy deep V




M Missoni graffiti dress NWT $42





M Missoni dress $39





Peter Pilotto dress $42





Diane Von Furstenberg wrap dress $18





Calypso St. Barth top $8, Linea Pelle taupe leather belt NWT $10, Oscar de la Renta red leather belt $29





Blumarine top $15





Marni top $14





Salvatore Ferragamo black patent tote (no flaws, just some glare in the pic) $50


----------



## Tomsmom

LuxeDeb said:


> More of my end of season sales!
> 
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana dress $43
> 
> View attachment 3483569
> 
> 
> Back has a sexy deep V
> View attachment 3483570
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni graffiti dress NWT $42
> 
> View attachment 3483571
> 
> 
> 
> M Missoni dress $39
> 
> View attachment 3483572
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Pilotto dress $42
> 
> View attachment 3483575
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg wrap dress $18
> 
> View attachment 3483576
> 
> 
> 
> Calypso St. Barth top $8, Linea Pelle taupe leather belt NWT $10, Oscar de la Renta red leather belt $29
> 
> View attachment 3483577
> 
> 
> 
> Blumarine top $15
> 
> View attachment 3483578
> 
> 
> 
> Marni top $14
> 
> View attachment 3483580
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo black patent tote (no flaws, just some glare in the pic) $50
> 
> View attachment 3483581


It's my dream to find DVF! Love the dress


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Gwo -- white 14 kt gold herringbone necklace

Gwr 925 turtle necklace


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I aspire to be just like you because you inspire me.



LuxeDeb said:


> Your jewelry finds keep getting better and better!


----------



## mjastuart

End of season sale.  Dolce & Gabbana wood and leather sandals, $7.50


----------



## itsmree

self deleted


----------



## lotus_elise

girlsweetyyy said:


> dooney in black with tan , flee market for $30!



Even the cat looks impressed! Great find!


----------



## pmburk

girlsweetyyy said:


> dooney in black with tan , flee market for $30!


Great bag and a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Peach08

mjastuart said:


> View attachment 3483937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of season sale.  Dolce & Gabbana wood and leather sandals, $7.50



Super cute
A local seller is selling a similar pair for 100$ here


----------



## mjastuart

Shoe gods were with me and my size 7 feet this week.   Vintage YSL flats from a church thrift sale, $2.


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> Gwo -- white 14 kt gold herringbone necklace
> 
> Gwr 925 turtle necklace



Wow! That white gold necklace is an awesome find to go with all your pendants! The turtle is pretty cute, too!



mjastuart said:


> View attachment 3483937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of season sale.  Dolce & Gabbana wood and leather sandals, $7.50



Cute! I can tell they are in hardly used condition, because the Dolce and Gabbana wears off that particular label if they get a lot of use 



mjastuart said:


> View attachment 3487811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe gods were with me and my size 7 feet this week.   Vintage YSL flats from a church thrift sale, $2.



Nice find! The calf hair makes that style look so handsome!


----------



## LuxeDeb

A few more from my end of season scores!


Chanel top $42





Cavalli Class top NWT $22





Pucci skirt $25





Pucci skirt NWT $27





Etro mini dress $28





Cavalli Class dress $23





Celine dress 2pc $33




Celine dress came with the matching wrap!





Jean Paul Gaultier dress $14


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

All marked 925. Five pairs. The top pair purchased at gwr and the bottom four at gwo.


----------



## mharri20

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more from my end of season scores!
> 
> 
> Chanel top $42
> 
> View attachment 3489994
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli Class top NWT $22
> 
> View attachment 3489995
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci skirt $25
> 
> View attachment 3489996
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci skirt NWT $27
> 
> View attachment 3489997
> 
> 
> 
> Etro mini dress $28
> 
> View attachment 3489998
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli Class dress $23
> 
> View attachment 3489999
> 
> 
> 
> Celine dress 2pc $33
> 
> View attachment 3490000
> 
> 
> Celine dress came with the matching wrap!
> 
> View attachment 3490001
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier dress $14
> 
> View attachment 3490002



Everything is so gorgeous and colorful! Amazing scores.


----------



## Cw8307

So, I discovered and purchased this relic and paid $1.49 for it. After an exhaustive search I was able to find a similar handbag in a NC boutique. Her store listing described the bag as a 1950s Saks Fifth Avenue and the timepiece as Monaco. I can find nothing else on this bag. The timepiece works but the bag is not mint. There are scratches and wear marks. Overall, it us a heavy leather bag and possibly rare. If anyone can help please do. I reached out to the seller of the other bag (mint - $2,200) but she has not shown interest in answering my questions. Inside, the Saks Fifth Avenue gold branding is about worn off. Opposite is what I assume to be the manufacturer: Bloccuir Brevet France and a patent #. I don't think I struck gold but I do think this is a rare bag with some potential value. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully the photos show up.


----------



## Cw8307

Does anyone have any knowledge of the bag posted above?? I'm digging deep but coming up empty handed.


----------



## chowlover2

Cw8307 said:


> So, I discovered and purchased this relic and paid $1.49 for it. After an exhaustive search I was able to find a similar handbag in a NC boutique. Her store listing described the bag as a 1950s Saks Fifth Avenue and the timepiece as Monaco. I can find nothing else on this bag. The timepiece works but the bag is not mint. There are scratches and wear marks. Overall, it us a heavy leather bag and possibly rare. If anyone can help please do. I reached out to the seller of the other bag (mint - $2,200) but she has not shown interest in answering my questions. Inside, the Saks Fifth Avenue gold branding is about worn off. Opposite is what I assume to be the manufacturer: Bloccuir Brevet France and a patent #. I don't think I struck gold but I do think this is a rare bag with some potential value. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully the photos show up.



So sorry, but no idea, I have never seen a bag like it. It's fabulous!


----------



## Cw8307

chowlover2 said:


> So sorry, but no idea, I have never seen a bag like it. It's fabulous!


Yes,  it's absolutely a unique vintage piece. I cannot find any information on it at all other than the bag in NC for sale.


----------



## chowlover2

Cw8307 said:


> Yes,  it's absolutely a unique vintage piece. I cannot find any information on it at all other than the bag in NC for sale.


There's a thread here called " Show us your skins, ostrich, etc " The girls there are very knowledgeable and perhaps someone there may have an idea? I am not sure if there are any straight up vintage handbag threads here, but that my work as well. Good luck! You have a great find.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Gwo finds for resell a total of $5


----------



## Cw8307

Thank you.  I think I'm taking the purse to a jeweler who can authenticate the timepiece.  If it is a Monaco then we are going to be crazy happy. I like


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I got a lot of clothes for my professional wardrobe from GWO. All of them in storage. J. Crew. Ann Taylor, Banana Republic. I think I got like 15 pounds, suits, dresses, tanks. 

I will share my jewelry finds.

The first picture all from gwo, brooch of moon and star, two necklaces, two pairs of earrings.
All marked 925.

Second picture pearl studs and choker with red stones, both marked 925. Love the choker.

Third picture has flea market finds from two different vendors. The one vendor who use to charge me $2 for "costume" jewelry which is silver and gold now charges $3. The earrings and pendant are from the first vendor. The earrings are marked 925. The bracelet is marked 925, too. I paid fifty cents for it. 

The back of the pendant is marked 14 kt/585. Did I over pay by $1? Lol. I didn't argue with her the price, but a few months ago, don't you remember how I showed you I paid $2 a piece for four pieces?

https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...ahUKEwjJ7KLF_t_PAhVILSYKHcp2AxAQwg8IIg&adurl=

Here is the matching bracelet to my pendant for $600 over the way.


----------



## Peach08

Hoping you ladies can help me out
Spotted this bag and have been trying to figure out the brand or make?!?!
Anyone have any ideas


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> I got a lot of clothes for my professional wardrobe from GWO. All of them in storage. J. Crew. Ann Taylor, Banana Republic. I think I got like 15 pounds, suits, dresses, tanks.
> 
> I will share my jewelry finds.
> 
> The first picture all from gwo, brooch of moon and star, two necklaces, two pairs of earrings.
> All marked 925.
> 
> Second picture pearl studs and choker with red stones, both marked 925. Love the choker.
> 
> Third picture has flea market finds from two different vendors. The one vendor who use to charge me $2 for "costume" jewelry which is silver and gold now charges $3. The earrings and pendant are from the first vendor. The earrings are marked 925. The bracelet is marked 925, too. I paid fifty cents for it.
> 
> The back of the pendant is marked 14 kt/585. Did I over pay by $1? Lol. I didn't argue with her the price, but a few months ago, don't you remember how I showed you I paid $2 a piece for four pieces?
> 
> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...ahUKEwjJ7KLF_t_PAhVILSYKHcp2AxAQwg8IIg&adurl=
> 
> Here is the matching bracelet to my pendant for $600 over the way.


Love everything, found jewelry as well. Will share in a moment. I am in love with the pearl in hand pendant.


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more from my end of season scores!
> 
> 
> Chanel top $42
> 
> View attachment 3489994
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli Class top NWT $22
> 
> View attachment 3489995
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci skirt $25
> 
> View attachment 3489996
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci skirt NWT $27
> 
> View attachment 3489997
> 
> 
> 
> Etro mini dress $28
> 
> View attachment 3489998
> 
> 
> 
> Cavalli Class dress $23
> 
> View attachment 3489999
> 
> 
> 
> Celine dress 2pc $33
> 
> View attachment 3490000
> 
> 
> Celine dress came with the matching wrap!
> 
> View attachment 3490001
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gaultier dress $14
> 
> View attachment 3490002


Oh my goodness, how could I not comment on the Gaultier dress!!! It's is beautiful, love it!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Gwo finds for resell a total of $5


2good, $5!!!?? What a deal! One thrift wanted to sell a vintage Gucci that was unraveling for $25...are you kidding? Great finds 2 good. I've been checking out everyone's posts, haven't had a chance to post much. I don't know, but it seems that work is occupying all of my time these days. I went to a concert last night and felt guilty because I had work to do. It's crazy and I am crazy tired.


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Tiffany & Co. Infinite necklace and a Zuni 14kt, silver, turquoise bracelet...$1 each.


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Tiffany & Co. Infinite necklace and a Zuni 14kt, silver, turquoise bracelet...$1 each.






Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

More finds from gwr, all marked 925. I think the bracelet is jade balls. 

Necklaces are $3 and bracelet $3, unless marked otherwise.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cw8307 said:


> So, I discovered and purchased this relic and paid $1.49 for it. After an exhaustive search I was able to find a similar handbag in a NC boutique. Her store listing described the bag as a 1950s Saks Fifth Avenue and the timepiece as Monaco. I can find nothing else on this bag. The timepiece works but the bag is not mint. There are scratches and wear marks. Overall, it us a heavy leather bag and possibly rare. If anyone can help please do. I reached out to the seller of the other bag (mint - $2,200) but she has not shown interest in answering my questions. Inside, the Saks Fifth Avenue gold branding is about worn off. Opposite is what I assume to be the manufacturer: Bloccuir Brevet France and a patent #. I don't think I struck gold but I do think this is a rare bag with some potential value. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Hopefully the photos show up.



Neat find! I would try googling for a vintage forum or perhaps take it to an antiques dealer or a consignment shop that deals in vintage.



2goodeyestoo said:


> I got a lot of clothes for my professional wardrobe from GWO. All of them in storage. J. Crew. Ann Taylor, Banana Republic. I think I got like 15 pounds, suits, dresses, tanks.
> 
> I will share my jewelry finds.
> 
> The first picture all from gwo, brooch of moon and star, two necklaces, two pairs of earrings.
> All marked 925.
> 
> Second picture pearl studs and choker with red stones, both marked 925. Love the choker.
> 
> Third picture has flea market finds from two different vendors. The one vendor who use to charge me $2 for "costume" jewelry which is silver and gold now charges $3. The earrings and pendant are from the first vendor. The earrings are marked 925. The bracelet is marked 925, too. I paid fifty cents for it.
> 
> The back of the pendant is marked 14 kt/585. Did I over pay by $1? Lol. I didn't argue with her the price, but a few months ago, don't you remember how I showed you I paid $2 a piece for four pieces?
> 
> https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...ahUKEwjJ7KLF_t_PAhVILSYKHcp2AxAQwg8IIg&adurl=
> 
> Here is the matching bracelet to my pendant for $600 over the way.



Love the choker and the gold Victorian theme hand necklace! Very pretty!



Peach08 said:


> Hoping you ladies can help me out
> Spotted this bag and have been trying to figure out the brand or make?!?!
> Anyone have any ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494943




Fun design! What a cute car. Are there are markings inside to go by?



Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3495048
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Tiffany necklace! What a lovely find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are my end of season consignment shop handbag scores!

YSL Boheme fringe bag $80





Pucci bag with leather trim $83





Jimmy Choo gold hobo bag $120





Celine silver handbag $50





Kate Spade Confectionary Anastasia box clutch $35





Derek Lam Clothilde clutch bag $40


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> 2good, $5!!!?? What a deal! One thrift wanted to sell a vintage Gucci that was unraveling for $25...are you kidding? Great finds 2 good. I've been checking out everyone's posts, haven't had a chance to post much. I don't know, but it seems that work is occupying all of my time these days. I went to a concert last night and felt guilty because I had work to do. It's crazy and I am crazy tired.


Ty. The gucci bag was at the bottom of the gaylord and my friend was upset she missed it. I didn't trade it. My friend had got this beautiful Tods satchel bag with key a few days earlier. I wanted that Tods, but she found it first.

The story with the shoes is I traded a woman three bags of children's clothing which fitted her second grader. I wanted the shoes. She even thanked me next day and gave me a hug. She said daughter was so happy to have a "new" outfit. 

Give our take it was about $5 for all three the shoes were $3. Shoes never go on sale, not at that location. The gucci bag was .82 cent got it for half off on Fridays and someone gave me the Longchamp. Can't remember exactly what it weighed.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Tiffany & Co. Infinite necklace and a Zuni 14kt, silver, turquoise bracelet...$1 each.


I [emoji23] knew I overpaid for my pendant. Just you wait flea market vendor! Three dollars IS too much for 14 kt "costume" jewelry. I am complaining to management this Saturday, showing Raven's post and getting my $2 refund.
[emoji13] [emoji48] [emoji54]
[emoji7]


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my end of season consignment shop handbag scores!
> 
> YSL Boheme fringe bag $80
> 
> View attachment 3495192
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci bag with leather trim $83
> 
> View attachment 3495197
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo gold hobo bag $120
> 
> View attachment 3495199
> 
> 
> 
> Celine silver handbag $50
> 
> View attachment 3495202
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Confectionary Anastasia box clutch $35
> 
> View attachment 3495203
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Lam Clothilde clutch bag $40
> 
> View attachment 3495206


Love the YSL handbag. I watched Dionne  Dean's Yt videos and she found a ysl muse for $12 at her local ts.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> I [emoji23] knew I overpaid for my pendant. Just you wait flea market vendor! Three dollars IS too much for 14 kt "costume" jewelry. I am complaining to management this Saturday, showing Raven's post and getting my $2 refund.
> [emoji13] [emoji48] [emoji54]
> [emoji7]


You know how I feel, anything you find and like under $5 is a great deal! You are too funny 2good. You have great deals!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> You know how I feel, anything you find and like under $5 is a great deal! You are too funny 2good. You have great deals!


Remember a few months ago when I posted that green stone ring with 18kt gold and 925? I almost did not buy it because it is a little too big and I was laid off from work, so $1.50 seemed like a lot of money. Somebody at the gwo said they would buy it for me, but I declined their offer. A lot of nice customers at my gwo. Glad I bought it, my mom thinks it is a pretty ring on my hand. Maybe I will buy a ring wedge, or whatever they call it so it is not so loose on my finger.

And I am working now, but don't like to go over my ten dollar daily ts budget.

Thank you for the compliment Raven.


----------



## Cc1213

Haven't been thrifting in a while, but I found some good stuff today!

Milky coat - $8.99



Rena Lange coat - $8.99



St John top - $2.99


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Today, I went back to the same gwr and found the matching jade 925 necklace. It was tangled with another 925 necklace. The cashier  charged me $3 instead of $6. I guess the discount came because of the time I would needed to separate the two necklaces. It took me about 15 minutes. I will try and post pictures in the morning.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

2goodeyestoo said:


> Today, I went back to the same gwr and found the matching jade 925 necklace. It was tangled with another 925 necklace. The cashier  charged me $3 instead of $6. I guess the discount came because of the time I would needed to separate the two necklaces. It took me about 15 minutes. I will try and post pictures in the morning.








As promised...

Happy to have found the matching necklace.


----------



## Peach08

A few recent finds
I have piles of thriftier items everywhere just need to find the time to take pictures 

Lily Pulitzer shorts - 7.99



7 for all mankind Roxanne jeans -6.99




Diesel drop crotch jeans - sorry for the stick photo but these look better on than on the hanger - 6.99 and currently still selling for 255$ CAD



D&G heels never worn - 25$ - again stock photo 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also had gotten a beautiful purple Gucci top was  brand new - BF accidentally put it in the was with his shirts and bye bye Gucci  was totally ruined


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I got three pieces of Jason  Wu (non-target) today from the gwo. My first JW pieces.

I have only seen target jason wu at the thrift and passed on it. Been so, so happy. I found a picture of the skirt. I also got two dresses from him. Still getting more jewelry. Post when I have a chance. Also A Couple Of Per Se dresses and a grn and brown, suede and leather Burberry bag. I paid $2 for that. Got my mom a brn suede coach bag. I doubt she is going to let me get that back to show pictures...lol, she skeered(sic) I will take it from her. Love my mom. I don't even charge her for the stuff I find I just give it to her.
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is stuff I definitely would wear to church.

The skirt is sold out...

https://www.google.com/search?q=pur...=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=eccnjZtVzRAJDM:

This skirt is the same colors as our football team[emoji1]


----------



## LuxeDeb

Cc1213 said:


> Haven't been thrifting in a while, but I found some good stuff today!
> 
> Milky coat - $8.99
> View attachment 3495867
> 
> 
> Rena Lange coat - $8.99
> View attachment 3495868
> 
> 
> St John top - $2.99
> View attachment 3495869



The Milly jacket is such a pretty color and the Rena Lange and St. John are great staple pieces!



2goodeyestoo said:


> As promised...
> 
> Happy to have found the matching necklace.



Great luck finding the matching necklace, but I really love the necklace it was tangled with!



Peach08 said:


> A few recent finds
> I have piles of thriftier items everywhere just need to find the time to take pictures
> 
> Lily Pulitzer shorts - 7.99
> View attachment 3498050
> 
> 
> 7 for all mankind Roxanne jeans -6.99
> 
> View attachment 3498051
> 
> 
> Diesel drop crotch jeans - sorry for the stick photo but these look better on than on the hanger - 6.99 and currently still selling for 255$ CAD
> View attachment 3498052
> 
> 
> D&G heels never worn - 25$ - again stock photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498053
> 
> 
> Also had gotten a beautiful purple Gucci top was  brand new - BF accidentally put it in the was with his shirts and bye bye Gucci  was totally ruined



Nice finds! So sad about the Gucci top 



2goodeyestoo said:


> I got three pieces of Jason  Wu (non-target) today from the gwo. My first JW pieces.
> 
> I have only seen target jason wu at the thrift and passed on it. Been so, so happy. I found a picture of the skirt. I also got two dresses from him. Still getting more jewelry. Post when I have a chance. Also A Couple Of Per Se dresses and a grn and brown, suede and leather Burberry bag. I paid $2 for that. Got my mom a brn suede coach bag. I doubt she is going to let me get that back to show pictures...lol, she skeered(sic) I will take it from her. Love my mom. I don't even charge her for the stuff I find I just give it to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498727
> 
> This is stuff I definitely would wear to church.
> 
> The skirt is sold out...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pur...=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=eccnjZtVzRAJDM:
> 
> This skirt is the same colors as our football team[emoji1]



Woohoo! 3 pieces of Jason Wu....what a score! Cannot wait to see pics  of the dresses


----------



## LuxeDeb

Best bag sales ever (for moi anyway)!
Broke down to $1 per item. This is just the stuff I'm keeping, not the stuff for friends and family.

Chanel skirt (yes, it shocked me too!)




Donna Karan top (with the Chanel skirt) 





Akris pants - 3 pairs and Behnaz Sarafpour pants





Dries Van Noten tee (this might be a small men's tee, but I like it)





Burberry sweaters - 1 cotton and 1 cashmere, MBMJ top





Iisli cashmere hoodie (love the crystal trim)





Derek Lam skirt





Oilily Makeup bag NWT and 

David Yurman jewelry roll (with sterling silver balls on the ties!)





Emilio Pucci - 2 neckerchiefs  and 1 scarf


----------



## LuxeDeb

.


----------



## LuxeDeb

More bag sale items....$1 each!


Marchesa Notte dress







Nicole Miller dress 





Nicole Miller dress





Ali Ro dress





Jill Jill Stuart silk dress







Michael Kors (Made in Italy) dress





Robert Rodriguez silk dress


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

All 925

Heart pendant at the gwo.

Lady gave me three pendants.

Christmas tree brooch with a wreath, candy cane, snowman and present.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Wht 14kt gold necklace
925 dot necklace
Tri-colored pearl bracelet
Pearl 925 with my initial necklace

Gwo


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Bamboo tablet
Tatung water dispenser 

Both nib at the gwo


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Burberry handbag for $2, showing pictures of tag


----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo

JW dress tweed and leather trim.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo




----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> Best bag sales ever (for moi anyway)!
> Broke down to $1 per item. This is just the stuff I'm keeping, not the stuff for friends and family.
> 
> Chanel skirt (yes, it shocked me too!)
> 
> View attachment 3499566
> 
> 
> Donna Karan top (with the Chanel skirt)
> 
> View attachment 3499567
> 
> 
> 
> Akris pants - 3 pairs and Behnaz Sarafpour pants
> 
> View attachment 3499574
> 
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten tee (this might be a small men's tee, but I like it)
> 
> View attachment 3499577
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry sweaters - 1 cotton and 1 cashmere, MBMJ top
> 
> View attachment 3499581
> 
> 
> 
> Iisli cashmere hoodie (love the crystal trim)
> 
> View attachment 3499583
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Lam skirt
> 
> View attachment 3499585
> 
> 
> 
> Oilily Makeup bag NWT and
> 
> David Yurman jewelry roll (with sterling silver balls on the ties!)
> 
> View attachment 3499592
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci - 2 neckerchiefs  and 1 scarf
> 
> View attachment 3499595


So nice to see vintage AUTHENTIC Chanel. What a nice find!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## jamamcg

LuxeDeb said:


> Best bag sales ever (for moi anyway)!
> Broke down to $1 per item. This is just the stuff I'm keeping, not the stuff for friends and family.
> 
> Chanel skirt (yes, it shocked me too!)
> 
> View attachment 3499566
> 
> 
> Donna Karan top (with the Chanel skirt)
> 
> View attachment 3499567
> 
> 
> 
> Akris pants - 3 pairs and Behnaz Sarafpour pants
> 
> View attachment 3499574
> 
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten tee (this might be a small men's tee, but I like it)
> 
> View attachment 3499577
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry sweaters - 1 cotton and 1 cashmere, MBMJ top
> 
> View attachment 3499581
> 
> 
> 
> Iisli cashmere hoodie (love the crystal trim)
> 
> View attachment 3499583
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Lam skirt
> 
> View attachment 3499585
> 
> 
> 
> Oilily Makeup bag NWT and
> 
> David Yurman jewelry roll (with sterling silver balls on the ties!)
> 
> View attachment 3499592
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci - 2 neckerchiefs  and 1 scarf
> 
> View attachment 3499595



The Pucci [emoji7]. You are going to get me obsessed again.


----------



## Peach08

2goodeyestoo said:


> Burberry handbag for $2, showing pictures of tag



Lovely shade of green!


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> Best bag sales ever (for moi anyway)!
> Broke down to $1 per item. This is just the stuff I'm keeping, not the stuff for friends and family.
> 
> Chanel skirt (yes, it shocked me too!)
> 
> View attachment 3499566
> 
> 
> Donna Karan top (with the Chanel skirt)
> 
> View attachment 3499567
> 
> 
> 
> Akris pants - 3 pairs and Behnaz Sarafpour pants
> 
> View attachment 3499574
> 
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten tee (this might be a small men's tee, but I like it)
> 
> View attachment 3499577
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry sweaters - 1 cotton and 1 cashmere, MBMJ top
> 
> View attachment 3499581
> 
> 
> 
> Iisli cashmere hoodie (love the crystal trim)
> 
> View attachment 3499583
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Lam skirt
> 
> View attachment 3499585
> 
> 
> 
> Oilily Makeup bag NWT and
> 
> David Yurman jewelry roll (with sterling silver balls on the ties!)
> 
> View attachment 3499592
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci - 2 neckerchiefs  and 1 scarf
> 
> View attachment 3499595



Chanel for 1$ [emoji15]


----------



## Peach08

Not a thrift or consignment purchase but they were so cheap they should have been! 

I've been searching for a pair of leopard print booties
Hit the outlets here yesterday and stopped in the mk outlet
Found these asbury calf hair booties in sale from 228 to 29.99

Figured they were cute for the price 
Ended up paying 27$ after tax as they were an additional 20% off


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Peach08 said:


> Lovely shade of green!








It will work well with this green eskati dress and the jade sterling silver jewelry  I bought.

The ladies at the ts did not notice it until I told them needless to say they were upset. Thank you for sharing my joy in this find.[emoji7]


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> It will work well with this green eskati dress and the jade sterling silver jewelry  I bought.
> 
> The ladies at the ts did not notice it until I told them needless to say they were upset. Thank you for sharing my joy in this find.[emoji7]


You are killing it! Love the Burberry and jewelry finds!


----------



## Raven3766

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app

So I found a Henri Bendel tote and Anya Hindmarch, each for under $10. I haven't been able to find the Bendel or Hindmarch online but I do love them; always wanted an Anya.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3501301
> View attachment 3501302
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> So I found a Henri Bendel tote and Anya Hindmarch, each for under $10. I haven't been able to find the Bendel or Hindmarch online but I do love them; always wanted an Anya.


Bendel makes great bags! The leather looks yummy on that one!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Bendel makes great bags! The leather looks yummy on that one!


I want to clean and condition, but afraid.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I want to clean and condition, but afraid.


I'd use something mild like Apple products for leather and you should be fine.


----------



## Real Authentication

What an amazing find!! I need to shop at places like this more often!


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3501301
> View attachment 3501302
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> So I found a Henri Bendel tote and Anya Hindmarch, each for under $10. I haven't been able to find the Bendel or Hindmarch online but I do love them; always wanted an Anya.



I love that Bendel tote! It's so different, and such a great color.


----------



## mharri20

2goodeyestoo said:


> I got three pieces of Jason  Wu (non-target) today from the gwo. My first JW pieces.
> 
> I have only seen target jason wu at the thrift and passed on it. Been so, so happy. I found a picture of the skirt. I also got two dresses from him. Still getting more jewelry. Post when I have a chance. Also A Couple Of Per Se dresses and a grn and brown, suede and leather Burberry bag. I paid $2 for that. Got my mom a brn suede coach bag. I doubt she is going to let me get that back to show pictures...lol, she skeered(sic) I will take it from her. Love my mom. I don't even charge her for the stuff I find I just give it to her.
> This is stuff I definitely would wear to church.
> 
> The skirt is sold out...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=purple+black+skirt+jason+wu&oq=purple+black+skirt+jason+wu&aqs=chrome..69i57.16635j0j4&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=eccnjZtVzRAJDM:
> 
> This skirt is the same colors as our football team[emoji1]



OMG you found some great stuff! Loving the skirt. I haven't found JW yet at goodwill. Someday (maybe lol)!



LuxeDeb said:


> Best bag sales ever (for moi anyway)!
> Broke down to $1 per item. This is just the stuff I'm keeping, not the stuff for friends and family.
> 
> Chanel skirt (yes, it shocked me too!)
> 
> Donna Karan top (with the Chanel skirt)
> Akris pants - 3 pairs and Behnaz Sarafpour pants
> 
> 
> Dries Van Noten tee (this might be a small men's tee, but I like it)
> 
> Burberry sweaters - 1 cotton and 1 cashmere, MBMJ top
> 
> Iisli cashmere hoodie (love the crystal trim)
> 
> Derek Lam skirt
> 
> Oilily Makeup bag NWT and
> 
> David Yurman jewelry roll (with sterling silver balls on the ties!)
> 
> Emilio Pucci - 2 neckerchiefs  and 1 scarf



You always have such great finds! I can't believe the price too.....amazing!

I actually found some good stuff the last couple weeks at Goodwill. They had a 50% off event Saturday as well and I managed to score stuff there too! I'll try to post pictures soon. I found an amazing Balenciaga cardigan for $2, but it has some moth holes in it. I will be taking it to my tailor to see if she can fix it because it's so pretty!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> You are killing it! Love the Burberry and jewelry finds!


Thank you. Glad to get the love and likes from my TPFs. My family, coworkers, friends and classmates act like it is not a big thing to find jewelry or other valuables. [emoji13] 

I get more attention on this board than I do on FB. Smh.

[emoji23] 

Only a thrifter can understand another thrifter.

[emoji4]


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

mharri20 said:


> OMG you found some great stuff! Loving the skirt. I haven't found JW yet at goodwill. Someday (maybe lol)!
> 
> 
> 
> You always have such great finds! I can't believe the price too.....amazing!
> 
> I actually found some good stuff the last couple weeks at Goodwill. They had a 50% off event Saturday as well and I managed to score stuff there too! I'll try to post pictures soon. I found an amazing Balenciaga cardigan for $2, but it has some moth holes in it. I will be taking it to my tailor to see if she can fix it because it's so pretty!


Thank you. 

I got it from the same lady I got the TB shoes. (They were in an unmarked trash bag that day, like most of the clothing donations.) She is very easy to trade with... she likes luggage, clothes and bookbags. I don't think she realized what she gave me. [emoji4] 

Most people, like her send the stuff back to their native countries. She is from Africa. 

Thank you, again. This was a big find for me that day. I was familiar with the name, but not what his label looked like.  At this gwo, like most you have to be fast and quick because you have to dig fast, read quick and keep the stuff you find close to you because sometimes it gets stolen even after you have already paid for it. [emoji54]


----------



## snibor

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are my end of season consignment shop handbag scores!
> 
> YSL Boheme fringe bag $80
> 
> View attachment 3495192
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci bag with leather trim $83
> 
> View attachment 3495197
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo gold hobo bag $120
> 
> View attachment 3495199
> 
> 
> 
> Celine silver handbag $50
> 
> View attachment 3495202
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Confectionary Anastasia box clutch $35
> 
> View attachment 3495203
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Lam Clothilde clutch bag $40
> 
> View attachment 3495206



Good grief major scores!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Check it out! I just had my $5, 1960's/1970's Coach handbag authenticated! They told me score!!!! Heck, I don't know what that meant, but I guess I found a good handbag.




Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Check it out! I just had my $5, 1960's/1970's Coach handbag authenticated! They told me score!!!! Heck, I don't know what that meant, but I guess I found a good handbag.
> View attachment 3502320
> View attachment 3502323
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



You did score, that's a real old Coach. Great find!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> You did score, that's a real old Coach. Great find!


Thanks Chow, there's no way I will carry it. It's not my style, I was thrifting and curious.

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Check it out! I just had my $5, 1960's/1970's Coach handbag authenticated! They told me score!!!! Heck, I don't know what that meant, but I guess I found a good handbag.
> View attachment 3502320
> View attachment 3502323
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulations!! Thank you for having it AUTHENTICATED before posting it on the thread. It is always good to be safe.[emoji4] 

What a lovely bag. It looks like it is in really good condition.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Congratulations!! Thank you for having it AUTHENTICATED before posting it on the thread. It is always good to be safe.[emoji4]
> 
> What a lovely bag. It looks like it is in really good condition.


I've done that before and the repercussions didn't feel nice. Thanks 2good and it is in very good condition.


----------



## Raven3766

Yesterday I found a Baccarat bottle for  $3.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> All 925
> 
> Heart pendant at the gwo.
> 
> Lady gave me three pendants.
> 
> Christmas tree brooch with a wreath, candy cane, snowman and present.



That Christmas tree brooch is really sweet!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Wht 14kt gold necklace
> 925 dot necklace
> Tri-colored pearl bracelet
> Pearl 925 with my initial necklace
> 
> Gwo



Your jewelry collection must be massive!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Burberry handbag for $2, showing pictures of tag



Such a fun color and perfect timing for Fall!



2goodeyestoo said:


> JW dress tweed and leather trim.




Love the Jason Wu pieces! You really scored on those!




Peach08 said:


> Not a thrift or consignment purchase but they were so cheap they should have been!
> 
> I've been searching for a pair of leopard print booties
> Hit the outlets here yesterday and stopped in the mk outlet
> Found these asbury calf hair booties in sale from 228 to 29.99
> 
> Figured they were cute for the price
> Ended up paying 27$ after tax as they were an additional 20% off
> 
> View attachment 3500904



Cute! I'm a big fan of leopard print, too!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3501301
> View attachment 3501302
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> So I found a Henri Bendel tote and Anya Hindmarch, each for under $10. I haven't been able to find the Bendel or Hindmarch online but I do love them; always wanted an Anya.



Nice find on the Anya Hindmarch and that has to be the cutest Henri Bendel bag ever!



Raven3766 said:


> Check it out! I just had my $5, 1960's/1970's Coach handbag authenticated! They told me score!!!! Heck, I don't know what that meant, but I guess I found a good handbag.
> View attachment 3502320
> View attachment 3502323
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Looks like it is in great shape for a 60/70s bag!



Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday I found a Baccarat bottle for  $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507275
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous bottle! Very nice!


----------



## LuxeDeb

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I got it from the same lady I got the TB shoes. (They were in an unmarked trash bag that day, like most of the clothing donations.) She is very easy to trade with... she likes luggage, clothes and bookbags. I don't think she realized what she gave me. [emoji4]
> 
> Most people, like her send the stuff back to their native countries. She is from Africa.
> 
> Thank you, again. This was a big find for me that day. I was familiar with the name, but not what his label looked like.  At this gwo, like most you have to be fast and quick because you have to dig fast, read quick and keep the stuff you find close to you because sometimes it gets stolen even after you have already paid for it. [emoji54]




Are you saying that thrift lets you go thru bags instead of putting out the donations on the racks? That would be interesting!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> That Christmas tree brooch is really sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> Your jewelry collection must be massive!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a fun color and perfect timing for Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Jason Wu pieces! You really scored on those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! I'm a big fan of leopard print, too!


Thank you, luxe. It even surprises me the things God allows me to find at the ts. [emoji1] [emoji120] 

I just started getting into jewelry after I met this nice lady at the gwo. She speaks Russian and loves vintage clothing. 

I only buy sterling or gold jewelry.  It is a massive collection for me. Very proud of my storage unit and all the stuff I have found in the thrift store. For me, at least at this time, I can't see myself selling any of my jewelry over the way, it seems like it is easier for me to resell clothes, handbags or shoes, but not my jewelry[emoji12] one of my friends said she likes "antique " jewelry. I took it as meaning my jewelry looks old. Guess she meant it as a compliment,  but I rather have sterling than costume. Cheap stuff breaks me out. [emoji15] 

I will try to share more of my jewelry finds from last week tomorrow. 

The lady who gave me the JW a couple of weeks ago was not there last week[emoji24] . I don't know where my trading buddy went. She gave a pair of Cougar boots, too, but i have been good to her as well


We (well, most of us) try to share with everyone because you never know who will have what. Last week I found 20 plus pounds of Legos for a man who gave me a nib brinkman smoke n grill in the summer. He also has given me a nib Nuwave induction cooktop.

I did manage to get a 100% cashmere sweater from Ann Taylor for about 60 cents on my own. I gave two Coach wristlets away last week. 

This gwo has spoiled me and other customers from going into other ts, but I still go into other ts to look for inventory for over the way.

And, no nobody in the ts can predict which bin will have the best stuff, so it is best to give and receive.[emoji3]


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday I found a Baccarat bottle for  $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507275
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Very nice. I haven't found Baccarat, yet, but I have been looking for it.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Very nice. I haven't found Baccarat, yet, but I have been looking for it.


Thanks 2 good, I was on my to the registrar and stopped to look at the vases. I thought it would be a very cute addition to my perfume bottles. I saw the sticker when I got to the car.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Yesterday I found a Baccarat bottle for  $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507275
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


Gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> Nice find on the Anya Hindmarch and that has to be the cutest Henri Bendel bag ever!
> Thanks Luxe!
> 
> Looks like it is in great shape for a 60/70s bag!
> It is in great shape, but it's not my style. It will be going to the bay.
> 
> Gorgeous bottle! Very nice!


Thanks again, I wish it had the top. I will go back. Sometimes they put the tops in the wine stopper section...lol.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks Chow!


----------



## Alan_SF

I buy most of my shoes used online.  It's not that I'm cheap (I am) but that men's shoes aren't quality items these days.  A few months ago I found a pair of Bennis Edwards shoes made in Italy with a tiger on the vamp of each shoe.  $35.  The shoes on my avatar are opera pumps I bought for $40 some years ago.  It is very rare that I have a problem with fit.


----------



## Raven3766

Alan_SF said:


> I buy most of my shoes used on eBay.  It's not that I'm cheap (I am) but that men's shoes aren't quality items these days.  A few months ago I found a pair of Bennis Edwards shoes made in Italy with a tiger on the vamp of each shoe.  $35.  The shoes on my avatar are opera pumps I bought for $40 some years ago.  It is very rare that I have a problem with fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507764


Those are some nice shoes; I wouldn't mind having a pair. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Alan_SF

2goodeyestoo said:


> Not trying to be rude, but moderators frown when you mention the "e store" here. I always say, 'over the way'. You may want to modify your post as someone may report it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your finds.


Thanks for the tip.  I revised accordingly.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> Are you saying that thrift lets you go thru bags instead of putting out the donations on the racks? That would be interesting!


I didn't think any of the Goodwill Outlets or Goodwill Recycling Centers had clothing on racks. Everyone I been to you have to sort and dig on your own. Their retail stores are structured and organized normally based on size and color.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Alan_SF said:


> I buy most of my shoes used online.  It's not that I'm cheap (I am) but that men's shoes aren't quality items these days.  A few months ago I found a pair of Bennis Edwards shoes made in Italy with a tiger on the vamp of each shoe.  $35.  The shoes on my avatar are opera pumps I bought for $40 some years ago.  It is very rare that I have a problem with fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507764



Ooo wow!!!!! They are stunning!! Love them!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Gwo finds 

Marc Jacobs tote

Marc by Marc Jacobs handbag

Both are going over the way

Pearl necklace with 14 kt clasp

Menno heart 925 necklace 

two pairs of 925 earrings made in italy

925 bracelet

From friend 4 pendants 

925 flower pot

Sterling reindeer

925 pendant with brown red stone

Starfish 925

My splurges are a 925 pendant from gwr for $5 with black stone... onyx?

Sterling dove pendant for $2.50

Heart and moon 925 bracelet for $2.50

I also got a brand new bottle of lancome eye remover from the flea for fifty cents.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

A gift from the Legos man to me.


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> A gift from the Legos man to me.


What a nice gift!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> What a nice gift!


Thank you, Raven! He said he bought it off the 'list' and gave it to me after I found those Legos. I go to other ts to find things, he goes here and there, the list, offer down. He showed me all this jewelry he bought one day from meeting people. A 14kt gold cross with chain for $200. I told him I would be to nervous to do that I have bought a couple of cars on the list and I plan to buy furniture, but I take someone with me. He says that he is cautious. I don't even like estate, yard or garage sales. Prices are too high and I don't like to haggle with people. 

This is the reason we trade.

I have given him lots of Legos I saw him sell a lot of 50-55 lbs for over $500 over the way.

Made me happy to receive it today glad someone other than my family and bf thinks I am a nice person. [emoji7]

He is a nice person. Has a family of his own: wife and children. He could have given it to any of his family members, but decided to give it to me. 

It is a blessing to love and be loved.


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Thank you, Raven! He said he bought it off the 'list' and gave it to me after I found those Legos. I go to other ts to find things, he goes here and there, the list, offer down. He showed me all this jewelry he bought one day from meeting people. A 14kt gold cross with chain for $200. I told him I would be to nervous to do that I have bought a couple of cars on the list and I plan to buy furniture, but I take someone with me. He says that he is cautious. I don't even like estate, yard or garage sales. Prices are too high and I don't like to haggle with people.
> 
> This is the reason we trade.
> 
> I have given him lots of Legos I saw him sell a lot of 50-55 lbs for over $500 over the way.
> 
> Made me happy to receive it today glad someone other than my family and bf thinks I am a nice person. [emoji7]
> 
> He is a nice person. Has a family of his own: wife and children. He could have given it to any of his family members, but decided to give it to me.
> 
> It is a blessing to love and be loved.



What a lovely story! Beautiful bracelets!


----------



## jamamcg

Been on vacation for the  last few weeks. surprisingly very difficult to find second hand shops in the Far East. I did find a huge market in Bangkok which had a vintage section and got these two pieces. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This piece is 1980s, but looks 1950's that's why I got it. 




And this piece is 1970s, but looked 1940's on the hangar. 

There was a stall that only sold vintage designer jewellery Chanel, Dior, courreges. Etc. Could of spent a fortune hahaha. 

And there was one that sold antique kimonos and obi sashes [emoji7]. Very expensive though.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

It's a rare treat when I find shoes my size, so I bought both pairs of Nike Max Air in 11 for $3 each. [emoji7]

Quite a few people wanted me to part with them at the ts, but I had to have them both.

Already wore one pair to work and my coworkers were impressed.


----------



## jamamcg

And you all know my love for vintage magazines. 

My oldest Vogue to date US edition of September 1940 



And US edition of February 1964 



Got these in a antique book store in London they had two other issues, but these ones were the nicer covers. 
I went back to get a French fashion catalogue of sketches from 1960, but they had it priced at £180 so sadly had to leave it behind.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> And you all know my love for vintage magazines.
> 
> My oldest Vogue to date US edition of September 1940
> View attachment 3510103
> 
> 
> And US edition of February 1964
> View attachment 3510104
> 
> 
> Got these in a antique book store in London they had two other issues, but these ones were the nicer covers.
> I went back to get a French fashion catalogue of sketches from 1960, but they had it priced at £180 so sadly had to leave it behind.


So cool!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> And you all know my love for vintage magazines.
> 
> My oldest Vogue to date US edition of September 1940
> View attachment 3510103
> 
> 
> And US edition of February 1964
> View attachment 3510104
> 
> 
> Got these in a antique book store in London they had two other issues, but these ones were the nicer covers.
> I went back to get a French fashion catalogue of sketches from 1960, but they had it priced at £180 so sadly had to leave it behind.


I love your magazine finds!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Four pairs of shoes yesterday.

I paid $8.

The flip flops fall under the category of slippers.

My first stellas, beat up Lanvins.

Everything for resell from gwo.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Love the Stella snakeskins!!!


----------



## Flossy72

topursewithlove said:


> This is a B. Makowsky Glove Leather Slouchy Hobo with Stitch Detail in the color nutmeg. I'm trying to find a replacement zipper pull, and the hardware rings around the handle need to be knocked back together. The inside in perfect condition. I'm seeing this on QVC for $268. I paid 59 cents at Goodwill Outlet! I had never heard of B. Makowsky until now, but I really love this bag so I'm excited to try her.


Good Find!  I have a few b makowskys bags and the leather is dreamy soft!  I cannot part with them!  They do well in the rain and snow too!


----------



## nerimanna

jamamcg said:


> And you all know my love for vintage magazines.
> 
> My oldest Vogue to date US edition of September 1940
> View attachment 3510103
> 
> 
> And US edition of February 1964
> View attachment 3510104
> 
> 
> Got these in a antique book store in London they had two other issues, but these ones were the nicer covers.
> I went back to get a French fashion catalogue of sketches from 1960, but they had it priced at £180 so sadly had to leave it behind.



these are amazing! would love to gloss over a copy of vintage vogue


----------



## LuxeDeb

Alan_SF said:


> I buy most of my shoes used online.  It's not that I'm cheap (I am) but that men's shoes aren't quality items these days.  A few months ago I found a pair of Bennis Edwards shoes made in Italy with a tiger on the vamp of each shoe.  $35.  The shoes on my avatar are opera pumps I bought for $40 some years ago.  It is very rare that I have a problem with fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3507764



Fabulous! Very Kenzo looking!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Gwo finds
> 
> Marc Jacobs tote
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs handbag
> 
> Both are going over the way
> 
> Pearl necklace with 14 kt clasp
> 
> Menno heart 925 necklace
> 
> two pairs of 925 earrings made in italy
> 
> 925 bracelet
> 
> From friend 4 pendants
> 
> 925 flower pot
> 
> Sterling reindeer
> 
> 925 pendant with brown red stone
> 
> Starfish 925
> 
> My splurges are a 925 pendant from gwr for $5 with black stone... onyx?
> 
> Sterling dove pendant for $2.50
> 
> Heart and moon 925 bracelet for $2.50
> 
> I also got a brand new bottle of lancome eye remover from the flea for fifty cents.



Love the MBMJ tote color! So pretty!



2goodeyestoo said:


> A gift from the Legos man to me.



What a lovely gift!



jamamcg said:


> Been on vacation for the  last few weeks. surprisingly very difficult to find second hand shops in the Far East. I did find a huge market in Bangkok which had a vintage section and got these two pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509293
> 
> 
> This piece is 1980s, but looks 1950's that's why I got it.
> 
> View attachment 3509294
> 
> 
> And this piece is 1970s, but looked 1940's on the hangar.
> 
> There was a stall that only sold vintage designer jewellery Chanel, Dior, courreges. Etc. Could of spent a fortune hahaha.
> 
> And there was one that sold antique kimonos and obi sashes [emoji7]. Very expensive though.



Very nice! Love the look of the second one with the underskirt!



2goodeyestoo said:


> It's a rare treat when I find shoes my size, so I bought both pairs of Nike Max Air in 11 for $3 each. [emoji7]
> 
> Quite a few people wanted me to part with them at the ts, but I had to have them both.
> 
> Already wore one pair to work and my coworkers were impressed.



Sounds like a super deal!



jamamcg said:


> And you all know my love for vintage magazines.
> 
> My oldest Vogue to date US edition of September 1940
> View attachment 3510103
> 
> 
> And US edition of February 1964
> View attachment 3510104
> 
> 
> Got these in a antique book store in London they had two other issues, but these ones were the nicer covers.
> I went back to get a French fashion catalogue of sketches from 1960, but they had it priced at £180 so sadly had to leave it behind.



Gorgeous! I have seen that 1964 pic so many times (republished, not the actual magazine) and just love the look of the flowered hat!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Four pairs of shoes yesterday.
> 
> I paid $8.
> 
> The flip flops fall under the category of slippers.
> 
> My first stellas, beat up Lanvins.
> 
> Everything for resell from gwo.



Shoe score!


----------



## nerimanna

Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my find. Pretty excited about this since many here have had good luck too finding great prices for their Chanel... It's not thrift price but it's second-hand and a bargain! I won't get it til' December (on it's way). I am getting this Patchwork Jumbo Flap for about $830 (converted from our local money) and I think it's bargain price for any Chanel flap! Just a little info, it's from the Resort 2011, a limited edition and seen on Gossip Girl (I don't really watch that but it's what comes out when I google). Retailed $3,400 and last seen at $4,200 in 2012. Current pre-owned prices range from $3,000-7,000 depending on the condition. It has a little stain (spilled wine maybe?) in front but it can be cleaned out by a pro. But generally in great condition.

I hesitated a lot because patchwork and quirky is not really my style but the more I thought about it, the more I think it's great for casual and everyday look, like with jeans and a black t-shirt.

Here's the seller pics, some from google and can't wait to post my own pic when I get it  What do you gals think?


----------



## LuxeDeb

I have had some great luck at estate sales lately! I need to share some of my non-clothing items (hello, Hermes pillows)!


Chanel navy blazer $30







Oscar de la Renta cocktail dress $35







Ruffian silk top $2





Gucci leather and link belt $10
John Galliano lace trim cami $2
Prada leather crossbody strap $5
Roberta di Camerino (makes me feel like a superhero) belt $15





Pauw (Amsterdam) silk skirt $5





Christian Lacroix velvet peep toe pumps NWT and Gianni Versace ankle wrap wedges $25 each


----------



## dgphoto

Found this Eric Javits Escape bag thrifting today. Retail $425 (still available online at Bloomie's) My price $14.99


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> I have had some great luck at estate sales lately! I need to share some of my non-clothing items (hello, Hermes pillows)!
> 
> 
> Chanel navy blazer $30
> 
> View attachment 3511101
> 
> View attachment 3511102
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de la Renta cocktail dress $35
> 
> View attachment 3511105
> 
> View attachment 3511106
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian silk top $2
> 
> View attachment 3511107
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci leather and link belt $10
> John Galliano lace trim cami $2
> Prada leather crossbody strap $5
> Roberta di Camerino (makes me feel like a superhero) belt $15
> 
> View attachment 3511121
> 
> 
> 
> Pauw (Amsterdam) silk skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3511125
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix velvet peep toe pumps NWT and Gianni Versace ankle wrap wedges $25 each
> 
> View attachment 3511132


Wonderful! Your second vtg AUTHENTIC Chanel jacket in less than a month.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> Fabulous! Very Kenzo looking!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the MBMJ tote color! So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely gift!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Love the look of the second one with the underskirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a super deal!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I have seen that 1964 pic so many times (republished, not the actual magazine) and just love the look of the flowered hat!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoe score!


Thank you, Luxe.

The Lego man has been renamed affectionately to the Video Game man. Lol. We traded again after I found him a couple of Playstation 4 games and Snes games. I will show what he gave me tomorrow along with another piece of inventory I got from the ts.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Yesterday, I got a Longchamp for resell and I traded video games for my first Tiffany & Company 925 necklace. It needs cleaning.


----------



## LuxeDeb

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my find. Pretty excited about this since many here have had good luck too finding great prices for their Chanel... It's not thrift price but it's second-hand and a bargain! I won't get it til' December (on it's way). I am getting this Patchwork Jumbo Flap for about $830 (converted from our local money) and I think it's bargain price for any Chanel flap! Just a little info, it's from the Resort 2011, a limited edition and seen on Gossip Girl (I don't really watch that but it's what comes out when I google). Retailed $3,400 and last seen at $4,200 in 2012. Current pre-owned prices range from $3,000-7,000 depending on the condition. It has a little stain (spilled wine maybe?) in front but it can be cleaned out by a pro. But generally in great condition
> 
> I hesitated a lot because patchwork and quirky is not really my style but the more I thought about it, the more I think it's great for casual and everyday look, like with jeans and a black t-shirt.
> 
> Here's the seller pics, some from google and can't wait to post my own pic when I get it  What do you gals think?



O M G loooove it so much! It is gorgeous! Was it an ebay find? If you change your mind (hint, hint). lol. What a steal!



dgphoto said:


> Found this Eric Javits Escape bag thrifting today. Retail $425 (still available online at Bloomie's) My price $14.99
> View attachment 3511146



Awesome find! Eric Javits makes the best woven bags (and hats)!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Wonderful! Your second vtg AUTHENTIC Chanel jacket in less than a month.



I love my new and old Chanel! I have had a fantastic year scoring both!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Yesterday, I got a Longchamp for resell and I traded video games for my first Tiffany & Company 925 necklace. It needs cleaning.



Ahhh I have that Longchamp tote! Nice trade to score a versatile Tiffany piece.


----------



## nerimanna

LuxeDeb said:


> O M G loooove it so much! It is gorgeous! Was it an ebay find? If you change your mind (hint, hint). lol. What a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome find! Eric Javits makes the best woven bags (and hats)!
> 
> 
> 
> I love my new and old Chanel! I have had a fantastic year scoring both!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I have that Longchamp tote! Nice trade to score a versatile Tiffany piece.


Hi Luxedeb! Thank you for appreciating (I know you love Chanel!). I have a local seller I usually buy from, who's based in the Middle East. He does thrifting, buy and sell, etc. there. and have the goods sent here in the country for his nephew to sell  I wouldn't be surprised if the bag was a thrift find! Haha and I will let you know if ever I do  Have a great day!


----------



## Cc1213

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my find. Pretty excited about this since many here have had good luck too finding great prices for their Chanel... It's not thrift price but it's second-hand and a bargain! I won't get it til' December (on it's way). I am getting this Patchwork Jumbo Flap for about $830 (converted from our local money) and I think it's bargain price for any Chanel flap! Just a little info, it's from the Resort 2011, a limited edition and seen on Gossip Girl (I don't really watch that but it's what comes out when I google). Retailed $3,400 and last seen at $4,200 in 2012. Current pre-owned prices range from $3,000-7,000 depending on the condition. It has a little stain (spilled wine maybe?) in front but it can be cleaned out by a pro. But generally in great condition.
> 
> I hesitated a lot because patchwork and quirky is not really my style but the more I thought about it, the more I think it's great for casual and everyday look, like with jeans and a black t-shirt.
> 
> Here's the seller pics, some from google and can't wait to post my own pic when I get it  What do you gals think?



I like the quirkiness of the bag! I think it's so unique.



LuxeDeb said:


> I have had some great luck at estate sales lately! I need to share some of my non-clothing items (hello, Hermes pillows)!
> 
> 
> Chanel navy blazer $30
> 
> View attachment 3511101
> 
> View attachment 3511102
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de la Renta cocktail dress $35
> 
> View attachment 3511105
> 
> View attachment 3511106
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian silk top $2
> 
> View attachment 3511107
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci leather and link belt $10
> John Galliano lace trim cami $2
> Prada leather crossbody strap $5
> Roberta di Camerino (makes me feel like a superhero) belt $15
> 
> View attachment 3511121
> 
> 
> 
> Pauw (Amsterdam) silk skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3511125
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix velvet peep toe pumps NWT and Gianni Versace ankle wrap wedges $25 each
> 
> View attachment 3511132



Estate sales are the best! They are actually what got me started on thrifting. Can't wait to see the Hermes pillows [emoji122]



dgphoto said:


> Found this Eric Javits Escape bag thrifting today. Retail $425 (still available online at Bloomie's) My price $14.99
> View attachment 3511146



I love finding items that are still available in stores! Great find!


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb said:


> I have had some great luck at estate sales lately! I need to share some of my non-clothing items (hello, Hermes pillows)!
> 
> 
> Chanel navy blazer $30
> 
> View attachment 3511101
> 
> View attachment 3511102
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de la Renta cocktail dress $35
> 
> View attachment 3511105
> 
> View attachment 3511106
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian silk top $2
> 
> View attachment 3511107
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci leather and link belt $10
> John Galliano lace trim cami $2
> Prada leather crossbody strap $5
> Roberta di Camerino (makes me feel like a superhero) belt $15
> 
> View attachment 3511121
> 
> 
> 
> Pauw (Amsterdam) silk skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3511125
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix velvet peep toe pumps NWT and Gianni Versace ankle wrap wedges $25 each
> 
> View attachment 3511132



Amazing finds as always, but I especially love the accessories!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

bagnutt said:


> You can call out Goodwill all day long, but another poster can't mention ebay? This is a forum for SECOND HAND finds, is it not??


Please don't quote any of my posts. I have you and others on ignore. It makes me feel uncomfortable. Although I have you on ignore on the desktop version the mobile app still unfortunately has your posts appear, since you quoted my posted, I will answer so you will stop quoting me in the future. 

Please do me a favor and add me to your ignore list. I was told a few weeks ago to stop causing drama and at this time this is the only method I could come up with. 

To answer your question, a few years ago I had the e-word on my profile and it was removed by a moderator. I was told by the moderator not to mention that word here. Perhaps it has since changed? I have never been told is not okay to mention Value Village, Salvation army or Goodwill.

There are several people here who use the term, "loading the bay or over the way." 

There is no need for you to quote me, I have not quoted you or asked for help with any authentications or asked any suggestions from you. 

Why do you continue to harrass and pick with me I only quote a few posters on this thread and you are not one of them?


----------



## Peach08

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my find. Pretty excited about this since many here have had good luck too finding great prices for their Chanel... It's not thrift price but it's second-hand and a bargain! I won't get it til' December (on it's way). I am getting this Patchwork Jumbo Flap for about $830 (converted from our local money) and I think it's bargain price for any Chanel flap! Just a little info, it's from the Resort 2011, a limited edition and seen on Gossip Girl (I don't really watch that but it's what comes out when I google). Retailed $3,400 and last seen at $4,200 in 2012. Current pre-owned prices range from $3,000-7,000 depending on the condition. It has a little stain (spilled wine maybe?) in front but it can be cleaned out by a pro. But generally in great condition.
> 
> I hesitated a lot because patchwork and quirky is not really my style but the more I thought about it, the more I think it's great for casual and everyday look, like with jeans and a black t-shirt.
> 
> Here's the seller pics, some from google and can't wait to post my own pic when I get it  What do you gals think?



Beautiful piece!
And amazing price!
Will look great with any all black outfit for that pop of color


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> I have had some great luck at estate sales lately! I need to share some of my non-clothing items (hello, Hermes pillows)!
> 
> 
> Chanel navy blazer $30
> 
> View attachment 3511101
> 
> View attachment 3511102
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de la Renta cocktail dress $35
> 
> View attachment 3511105
> 
> View attachment 3511106
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian silk top $2
> 
> View attachment 3511107
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci leather and link belt $10
> John Galliano lace trim cami $2
> Prada leather crossbody strap $5
> Roberta di Camerino (makes me feel like a superhero) belt $15
> 
> View attachment 3511121
> 
> 
> 
> Pauw (Amsterdam) silk skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3511125
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix velvet peep toe pumps NWT and Gianni Versace ankle wrap wedges $25 each
> 
> View attachment 3511132



Beautiful items
Especially love the color of the de la Renta dress


----------



## nerimanna

Peach08 said:


> Beautiful piece!
> And amazing price!
> Will look great with any all black outfit for that pop of color


thank you for thinking so  and agree, it needs an all black outfit


----------



## nerimanna

Cc1213 said:


> I like the quirkiness of the bag! I think it's so unique.
> 
> 
> 
> Estate sales are the best! They are actually what got me started on thrifting. Can't wait to see the Hermes pillows [emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> I love finding items that are still available in stores! Great find!


thank you! i hope i can pull off quirky


----------



## kaseyface

I have recently found a GWO near by and stumbled upon this. From what I can tell just by Googling, it is a Gucci Sabrina hobo. I have no idea if it is authentic, but the bag itself feels very soft. It is in desperate need of some TLC and bag cleaner. If it's not authentic, it won't break my heart (or bank) considering I paid less than $1 for it. Anyone have any thoughts? Sorry for the terrible iPhone photos.


----------



## Cc1213

After months of a shoe drought, I found these brand new Tory Butch wedges for my mom . I love being able to buy for friends and family! 

After my 50% coupon, these were about $8.





I also found an RL shirt - I have this shirt in grey, navy, and now brown. It's a great basic piece. $5.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

More jewelry finds. My ff gave me the pendant and said it was a real diamond. She took it to her jeweler. 

Everything marked 925.

Love my dove and pearl bracelet.

The earrings in the block I got on half day only 75 cents a pair. My first silver and gold on that block.

A total of six pairs  of earrings, a necklace one pendant, three bracelets, two rings. 

Found some Eileen Fisher for resell yesterday.


----------



## Raven3766

I found an 18kt gold Hublot watch and a sterling silver rosary.


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> I found an 18kt gold Hublot watch and a sterling silver rosary. It cost me $11.
> View attachment 3519092
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app






Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3519097
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Okay, that rosary is awesome!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3519097
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


WOW!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Everything for me.

Djp couture shoes my size. $1

Ks handbag, three people wanted me to give them. Seen ks b4, but I think the floral cutout and metallic leather. It was stuffed with tissue/wrapping paper. The cashier allowed me to remove it b4 weighing it. $2.75

925 ring, 925 necklace, 925 earrings, 925 and stone bracelet, my first mother of pearl shaped turtle with wood and jade balls and 925, jade and 925 pendant $13.50

Purple crystal necklace, with white and purple pearls, with 925. Matching 925 crystal earrings and another pair of 925 earrings. Pictures don't this justice. No clasp on necklace, so this is my first " tie" necklace or I guess I could wear it as a belt. $4.50


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3519097
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


Holy cow Raven!! That's an amazing find!


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> After months of a shoe drought, I found these brand new Tory Butch wedges for my mom . I love being able to buy for friends and family!
> 
> After my 50% coupon, these were about $8.
> View attachment 3514200
> 
> View attachment 3514201
> 
> 
> I also found an RL shirt - I have this shirt in grey, navy, and now brown. It's a great basic piece. $5.
> View attachment 3514202


Those Torys are my size ... awesome price!


----------



## magdalinka

Been away for a while, but wanted to share my awesome Chanel find

$160 authentic Chanel GST in white caviar, needs lots of TLC but I am pretty sure I can have it back to its glory in no time. 

Hope this thread stays positive. Stopped by a while back and had no desire to come back.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Okay, that rosary is awesome!


Thank you CC.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Been away for a while, but wanted to share my awesome Chanel find
> 
> $160 authentic Chanel GST in white caviar, needs lots of TLC but I am pretty sure I can have it back to its glory in no time.
> 
> Hope this thread stays positive. Stopped by a while back and had no desire to come back.


LOVE IT MAGDA!!!! Awesome price!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I have had some great luck at estate sales lately! I need to share some of my non-clothing items (hello, Hermes pillows)!
> 
> 
> Chanel navy blazer $30
> 
> View attachment 3511101
> 
> View attachment 3511102
> 
> 
> 
> Oscar de la Renta cocktail dress $35
> 
> View attachment 3511105
> 
> View attachment 3511106
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffian silk top $2
> 
> View attachment 3511107
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci leather and link belt $10
> John Galliano lace trim cami $2
> Prada leather crossbody strap $5
> Roberta di Camerino (makes me feel like a superhero) belt $15
> 
> View attachment 3511121
> 
> 
> 
> Pauw (Amsterdam) silk skirt $5
> 
> View attachment 3511125
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix velvet peep toe pumps NWT and Gianni Versace ankle wrap wedges $25 each
> 
> View attachment 3511132


You find the most beautiful things, Versace, Lacroix...just beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Everything for me.
> 
> Djp couture shoes my size. $1
> 
> Ks handbag, three people wanted me to give them. Seen ks b4, but I think the floral cutout and metallic leather. It was stuffed with tissue/wrapping paper. The cashier allowed me to remove it b4 weighing it. $2.75
> 
> 925 ring, 925 necklace, 925 earrings, 925 and stone bracelet, my first mother of pearl shaped turtle with wood and jade balls and 925, jade and 925 pendant $13.50
> 
> Purple crystal necklace, with white and purple pearls, with 925. Matching 925 crystal earrings and another pair of 925 earrings. Pictures don't this justice. No clasp on necklace, so this is my first " tie" necklace or I guess I could wear it as a belt. $4.50


Nice...love the shoes, are they snakeskin?


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Been away for a while, but wanted to share my awesome Chanel find
> 
> $160 authentic Chanel GST in white caviar, needs lots of TLC but I am pretty sure I can have it back to its glory in no time.
> 
> Hope this thread stays positive. Stopped by a while back and had no desire to come back.



Gorgeous bag, and such a great deal! I hope to have a killer Chanel find like this someday [emoji173]️


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Nice...love the shoes, are they snakeskin?


Thank you. I let another lady look at them, too and we concur. It does seems that this designer works with skins.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Been away for a while, but wanted to share my awesome Chanel find
> 
> $160 authentic Chanel GST in white caviar, needs lots of TLC but I am pretty sure I can have it back to its glory in no time.
> 
> Hope this thread stays positive. Stopped by a while back and had no desire to come back.


What a great find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kaseyface said:


> I have recently found a GWO near by and stumbled upon this. From what I can tell just by Googling, it is a Gucci Sabrina hobo. I have no idea if it is authentic, but the bag itself feels very soft. It is in desperate need of some TLC and bag cleaner. If it's not authentic, it won't break my heart (or bank) considering I paid less than $1 for it. Anyone have any thoughts? Sorry for the terrible iPhone photos.



Nice find! It's going to be fabulous again with some TLC. If not, you can dye it black 



Cc1213 said:


> After months of a shoe drought, I found these brand new Tory Butch wedges for my mom . I love being able to buy for friends and family!
> 
> After my 50% coupon, these were about $8.
> View attachment 3514200
> 
> View attachment 3514201
> 
> 
> I also found an RL shirt - I have this shirt in grey, navy, and now brown. It's a great basic piece. $5.
> View attachment 3514202



You're such a doll shopping for your mom! A nice classic tee for $5 is always a good buy!



2goodeyestoo said:


> More jewelry finds. My ff gave me the pendant and said it was a real diamond. She took it to her jeweler.
> 
> Everything marked 925.
> 
> Love my dove and pearl bracelet.
> 
> The earrings in the block I got on half day only 75 cents a pair. My first silver and gold on that block.
> 
> A total of six pairs  of earrings, a necklace one pendant, three bracelets, two rings.
> 
> Found some Eileen Fisher for resell yesterday.



Wow, what a jewelry haul!



Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3519097
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Yowza! Crazy good finds! Does the watch work? It's still a great find either way. And that rosary is gorgeous!



2goodeyestoo said:


> Everything for me.
> 
> Djp couture shoes my size. $1
> 
> Ks handbag, three people wanted me to give them. Seen ks b4, but I think the floral cutout and metallic leather. It was stuffed with tissue/wrapping paper. The cashier allowed me to remove it b4 weighing it. $2.75
> 
> 925 ring, 925 necklace, 925 earrings, 925 and stone bracelet, my first mother of pearl shaped turtle with wood and jade balls and 925, jade and 925 pendant $13.50
> 
> Purple crystal necklace, with white and purple pearls, with 925. Matching 925 crystal earrings and another pair of 925 earrings. Pictures don't this justice. No clasp on necklace, so this is my first " tie" necklace or I guess I could wear it as a belt. $4.50



I love the turtle necklace! It is really special and the dangle earrings are so delicate and feminine!



magdalinka said:


> Been away for a while, but wanted to share my awesome Chanel find
> 
> $160 authentic Chanel GST in white caviar, needs lots of TLC but I am pretty sure I can have it back to its glory in no time.
> 
> Hope this thread stays positive. Stopped by a while back and had no desire to come back.



Fantastical find! Yay[emoji7] Love it and cannot wait to see it after some TLC! I know you can make it a thing of beauty again!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I'm way behind on posting pics. I have a lot of great stuff I will be sharing as soon as I can take pics!

Stone necklaces. I don't know what stones these are or anything about them, so I welcome any feedback. One has a gold filled clasp. $5 each!!





Ralph Lauren Black Label silk/cashmere top $20





Matthew Williamson dress $5





Anna Sui blouse NWT $5





LuBlu Kira Plastinina shorts NWT $5





Vince leather dress   $5





Marc Jacobs long coat $5


----------



## Shakilano1

Raven3766 said:


> 2good, $5!!!?? What a deal! One thrift wanted to sell a vintage Gucci that was unraveling for $25...are you kidding? Great finds 2 good. I've been checking out everyone's posts, haven't had a chance to post much. I don't know, but it seems that work is occupying all of my time these days. I went to a concert last night and felt guilty because I had work to do. It's crazy and I am crazy tired.



Remember that work is just work. Life is precious and you must enjoy life


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Luxe,

Love the Vince Leather Dress, but I love all things leather and fur.
[emoji7]

Thank you for the compliment about the turtle necklace. My mom and I think it is an African piece. Got it from the flea vendor in his "costume" jewelry tray for $2.[emoji2]  If his wife was there I probably would have paid $3, but she is sick. I really am sorry to hear she is ill that is not funny [emoji20] .

I was initially looking into having my Jason Wu pieces altered since they are a size 8 and I am a size 4, but I think I have changed my mind. Well, I might eventually have the dresses altered, but the skirt I won't. I talked to a tailor and he didn't even want to touch my skirt. Leather/suede apparently is a one-shot deal and you don't want it be ruined when altered. I am going to let things remain the way they are, it is better that way. That goes for a lot of things...[emoji6]


----------



## Shakilano1

Cc1213 said:


> Haven't been thrifting in a while, but I found some good stuff today!
> 
> Milky coat - $8.99
> View attachment 3495867
> 
> 
> Rena Lange coat - $8.99
> View attachment 3495868
> 
> 
> St John top - $2.99
> View attachment 3495869



Love your coats!


----------



## kcf68

magdalinka said:


> Been away for a while, but wanted to share my awesome Chanel find
> 
> $160 authentic Chanel GST in white caviar, needs lots of TLC but I am pretty sure I can have it back to its glory in no time.
> 
> Hope this thread stays positive. Stopped by a while back and had no desire to come back.



Hi Magda,
Love your find!  Beautiful !  Don't come on here much because of the reason you said!   We used to have a wonderful thread before!  Have not found anything magnificent lately but that okay, my closet is stuffed!  I did join a group that is only supportive fashion OOTD group so I can actually wear my goods!  Hope you find many more thrifting treasures!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm way behind on posting pics. I have a lot of great stuff I will be sharing as soon as I can take pics!
> 
> Stone necklaces. I don't know what stones these are or anything about them, so I welcome any feedback. One has a gold filled clasp. $5 each!!
> 
> View attachment 3520181
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Black Label silk/cashmere top $20
> 
> View attachment 3520196
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Williamson dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3520197
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui blouse NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3520198
> 
> 
> 
> LuBlu Kira Plastinina shorts NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3520201
> 
> 
> 
> Vince leather dress   $5
> 
> View attachment 3520207
> 
> 
> The leather dress and coat is awesome!
> Marc Jacobs long coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3520210


----------



## Cc1213

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm way behind on posting pics. I have a lot of great stuff I will be sharing as soon as I can take pics!
> 
> Stone necklaces. I don't know what stones these are or anything about them, so I welcome any feedback. One has a gold filled clasp. $5 each!!
> 
> View attachment 3520181
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Black Label silk/cashmere top $20
> 
> View attachment 3520196
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Williamson dress $5
> 
> View attachment 3520197
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui blouse NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3520198
> 
> 
> 
> LuBlu Kira Plastinina shorts NWT $5
> 
> View attachment 3520201
> 
> 
> 
> Vince leather dress   $5
> 
> View attachment 3520207
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs long coat $5
> 
> View attachment 3520210



Slaying it once again. That Vince dress is amazing. I swear, my thrift stores have begun to price up any leather goods, and with the exception of a Phillip lim coat, all leather has been at least $20.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

kaseyface said:


> I have recently found a GWO near by and stumbled upon this. From what I can tell just by Googling, it is a Gucci Sabrina hobo. I have no idea if it is authentic, but the bag itself feels very soft. It is in desperate need of some TLC and bag cleaner. If it's not authentic, it won't break my heart (or bank) considering I paid less than $1 for it. Anyone have any thoughts? Sorry for the terrible iPhone photos.


Congratulations! I see it was confirmed authentic a few days ago. Good for you![emoji2]


----------



## kaseyface

Thank you! Now I just have to roll up my sleeves and put some TLC into getting it beautiful again


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

kaseyface said:


> Thank you! Now I just have to roll up my sleeves and put some TLC into getting it beautiful again


I have heard from another thrifter at my Gwo that your location in Boston is a goldmine as well, so I wasn't a bit surprised when it was confirmed AUTHENTIC.  Hope you will continue to share your thrifting treasures with us [emoji7].


----------



## jamamcg

kcf68 said:


> Hi Magda,
> Love your find!  Beautiful !  Don't come on here much because of the reason you said!   We used to have a wonderful thread before!  Have not found anything magnificent lately but that okay, my closet is stuffed!  I did join a group that is only supportive fashion OOTD group so I can actually wear my goods!  Hope you find many more thrifting treasures!



I'm the exact same. I don't come on here as much as I used to because of the fighting. And I'm just waiting for it to all kick off again. I read comments on here and I can just see the jabbing undertone which drives me crazy.


----------



## nefertiri

jamamcg said:


> I get jealous of other people finds all the time (but not in a malicious way). I'm also jealous that most of you all live in the USA. I wish I lived there.



I don't know where do you live, but here in Croatia you can buy really amazing stuff at second-hand shops.
I personally bought La Martina pullover, brand new, (at stores about 400 USD) for 4 dollars.
That's only one thing.... I might take pictures and post here, too....


----------



## nefertiri

I bought this Mango leather bag for 3 USD... It's one of my favorite.


This one I wear to work because it's really big, genuine leather, Italian bag. I bought it for 3 USD also.


----------



## nefertiri

This one is soooo cute... it's German brand, Picard.




It was about 25 USD.
Sale price about 250 USD.


----------



## nefertiri

bluturtle said:


> I'm a teacher and have to be stylish on a budget!



Same here! I am a teacher too, and here in Croatia we work for less than 900 USD a month.


----------



## nefertiri

This new, lovely Simona Barbieri Twin-Set wool-satin pullover I got for less than 3 USD... It's usually too expensive for me in retail.


----------



## jamamcg

nefertiri said:


> I don't know where do you live, but here in Croatia you can buy really amazing stuff at second-hand shops.
> I personally bought La Martina pullover, brand new, (at stores about 400 USD) for 4 dollars.
> That's only one thing.... I might take pictures and post here, too....



I live in the UK and you can find great stuff here as well, you just have to be prepared to fork out a lot more money for it. Most second hand shops here know all the good brand names so price items at a premium. Plus second hand shopping is very popular here so the shops are always over picked.


----------



## LuxeDeb

nefertiri said:


> This new, lovely Simona Barbieri Twin-Set wool-satin pullover I got for less than 3 USD... It's usually too expensive for me in retail.
> View attachment 3523063
> 
> View attachment 3523064
> 
> View attachment 3523067
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523070



You have gotten some cute stuff! I'm a fan of Simona Barbieri Twin-Set, too. It's not a well known brand here. I travel to Europe yearly and I love discovering designers that are popular over there!


----------



## nefertiri

jamamcg said:


> I live in the UK and you can find great stuff here as well, you just have to be prepared to fork out a lot more money for it. Most second hand shops here know all the good brand names so price items at a premium. Plus second hand shopping is very popular here so the shops are always over picked.



That's the beauty of living here   ... Nobody knows other exclusive brands except chanel, dior, prada, versace... so many of them just hang there unnoticed... and the prices, well, you know... 
Few weeks ago I bought new Peak Performance jacket for 4 USD... retail price 450 USD... 
Ok, so spend your next summer shopping in Croatia...


----------



## nefertiri

LuxeDeb said:


> You have gotten some cute stuff! I'm a fan of Simona Barbieri Twin-Set, too. It's not a well known brand here. I travel to Europe yearly and I love discovering designers that are popular over there!


Oh, I noticed  brand's  name is not mentioned here much... I am kind of surprised. 
Show us your Simona Barbieri! 
It's so cool you travel to Europe often. It must be exciting designers that are popular here.
I have a few friends who live in Perth, Australia, so we compare sometimes what's fashion like there and here in CRO.
There are some similarities, but many differences, too.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Few weeks ago at the Ijhallen in Amsterdam I scored:
H&M coated jeans €1
Adidas track pants €1
Wool fedora €5


----------



## Swanky

Again
***Please remember that we allow only authentic items on tPF. If you are not certain about authenticity, please do not post it here.
Also, please do not post authenticity questions here.***


----------



## jamamcg

nefertiri said:


> That's the beauty of living here   ... Nobody knows other exclusive brands except chanel, dior, prada, versace... so many of them just hang there unnoticed... and the prices, well, you know...
> Few weeks ago I bought new Peak Performance jacket for 4 USD... retail price 450 USD...
> Ok, so spend your next summer shopping in Croatia...



That's why I go to the USA [emoji6]


----------



## Cc1213

Since I've been buried in school work, I haven't been able to thrift too much, but...my mom returned the favor and found me this Tory Burch top, with tags on . $6


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 3519097
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


Is the entire watchband 18k? Cha ching if it is. What a find!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Is the entire watchband 18k? Cha ching if it is. What a find!


Thanks LisaK, no it comes with a rubber watchband and 18kt attachment. I found it, watch only.  I'm going to place a battery in it today. Of course it will be on the bay, it will help with "me, myself and I" personal holiday spending. lol


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks LisaK, no it comes with a rubber watchband and 18kt attachment. I found it, watch only.  I'm going to place a battery in it today. Of course it will be on the bay, it will help with "me, myself and I" personal holiday spending. lol


You might want to check with a jeweler first, for gold value.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> You might want to check with a jeweler first, for gold value.


I saw the watch on the bay and if it works....buttah!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Sophie-Rose said:


> Few weeks ago at the Ijhallen in Amsterdam I scored:
> H&M coated jeans €1
> Adidas track pants €1
> Wool fedora €5
> 
> View attachment 3523552
> 
> View attachment 3523553
> 
> View attachment 3523554



Nice finds! I wonder if that's where I got all those fur hats in Amsterdam last year. Am I the only one that feels like doing sit ups now?



Cc1213 said:


> Since I've been buried in school work, I haven't been able to thrift too much, but...my mom returned the favor and found me this Tory Burch top, with tags on . $6
> View attachment 3524241




Cute! So sweet you and your mom shop for each other!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I cannot wait until Spring to wear these finds!

Louis Vuitton pants $25







Proenza Schouler silk top $10





(Roberto) Cavalli Class dress $15





Blumarine dress $25







Missoni scarves $13, 10, Mary Frances scarf $5


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Last week I got two Coach messenger hang bags for my mom, one monogram black and the other a tan plain leather, a Le Creuset red utensil holder,
this coat my jewelry friend wanted, but I kept for myself

https://sakowitzfurs.net/shop/full-length-coats/black-leather-coat-black-fox-tuxedo-front/

I only paid $7 for the coat. It is a size medium. An Ann Taylor outfit consisting of sweater, tank, and pants, a Lands End sweater cape.

Here is a picture of my jewelry finds:

Lots of pink, lots of coral with  silver or 14kt.

Pink shoe pendant slipper
Christmas present pendant
My first pink chaldoncy pendant with 925 clasp
Pink rose 14 kt earrings
Coral flower bracelet
925 garnet ring

Stone 925 necklace, the manager said she liked this, I was scared for a minute she might change her mind in selling it.

Pink coral necklace the magnet did not pick up the gold balls so they may be real, too. Need to get it checked out. The necklace has an Asian design and baroque pearls.

Knot earrings 925 earrings
More 925 earrings
925 rhinestone necklace


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LuxeDeb said:


> I cannot wait until Spring to wear these finds!
> 
> Louis Vuitton pants $25
> 
> View attachment 3528219
> 
> View attachment 3528220
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler silk top $10
> 
> View attachment 3528221
> 
> 
> 
> (Roberto) Cavalli Class dress $15
> 
> View attachment 3528222
> 
> 
> 
> Blumarine dress $25
> 
> View attachment 3528223
> 
> View attachment 3528224
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni scarves $13, 10, Mary Frances scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3528227


Such pretty colors. I can clearly tell you are a happy and cheerful person[emoji2]


----------



## nerimanna

love the beadwork on that scarf! 





LuxeDeb said:


> I cannot wait until Spring to wear these finds!
> 
> Louis Vuitton pants $25
> 
> View attachment 3528219
> 
> View attachment 3528220
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler silk top $10
> 
> View attachment 3528221
> 
> 
> 
> (Roberto) Cavalli Class dress $15
> 
> View attachment 3528222
> 
> 
> 
> Blumarine dress $25
> 
> View attachment 3528223
> 
> View attachment 3528224
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni scarves $13, 10, Mary Frances scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3528227


----------



## nerimanna

2goodeyestoo said:


> Last week I got two Coach messenger hang bags for my mom, one monogram black and the other a tan plain leather, a Le Creuset red utensil holder,
> this coat my jewelry friend wanted, but I kept for myself
> 
> https://sakowitzfurs.net/shop/full-length-coats/black-leather-coat-black-fox-tuxedo-front/
> 
> I only paid $7 for the coat. It is a size medium. An Ann Taylor outfit consisting of sweater, tank, and pants, a Lands End sweater cape.
> 
> Here is a picture of my jewelry finds:
> 
> Lots of pink, lots of coral with  silver or 14kt.
> 
> Pink shoe pendant slipper
> Christmas present pendant
> My first pink chaldoncy pendant with 925 clasp
> Pink rose 14 kt earrings
> Coral flower bracelet
> 925 garnet ring
> 
> Stone 925 necklace, the manager said she liked this, I was scared for a minute she might change her mind in selling it.
> 
> Pink coral necklace the magnet did not pick up the gold balls so they may be real, too. Need to get it checked out. The necklace has an Asian design and baroque pearls.
> 
> Knot earrings 925 earrings
> More 925 earrings
> 925 rhinestone necklace


lovely stones!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

nerimanna said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to share my find. Pretty excited about this since many here have had good luck too finding great prices for their Chanel... It's not thrift price but it's second-hand and a bargain! I won't get it til' December (on it's way). I am getting this Patchwork Jumbo Flap for about $830 (converted from our local money) and I think it's bargain price for any Chanel flap! Just a little info, it's from the Resort 2011, a limited edition and seen on Gossip Girl (I don't really watch that but it's what comes out when I google). Retailed $3,400 and last seen at $4,200 in 2012. Current pre-owned prices range from $3,000-7,000 depending on the condition. It has a little stain (spilled wine maybe?) in front but it can be cleaned out by a pro. But generally in great condition.
> 
> I hesitated a lot because patchwork and quirky is not really my style but the more I thought about it, the more I think it's great for casual and everyday look, like with jeans and a black t-shirt.
> 
> Here's the seller pics, some from google and can't wait to post my own pic when I get it [emoji2] What do you gals think?


This looks like so much fun. So many outfits come to my mind when seeing this bag!


----------



## nerimanna

Online find at $30 and it's never been used! Retail price $875 - Dries Van Noten Shell sandals


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

nerimanna said:


> lovely stones!


Thanks!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

nerimanna said:


> Online find at $30 and it's never been used! Retail price $875 - Dries Van Noten Shell sandals [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3528435
> View attachment 3528436


Always good to be prepared, winter will soon begin and end again, then it will be spring again. 

Got to grab a bargain when you see it.


----------



## nerimanna

2goodeyestoo said:


> This looks like so much fun. So many outfits come to my mind when seeing this bag!


thank you! please share ideas! all i can think of is all black outfits  
i already got the bag, came earlier than expected and tried to remove stain with a magic eraser. went a little overboard and faded the canvas a bit. here's a pic:


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

nerimanna said:


> thank you! please share ideas! all i can think of is all black outfits
> i already got the bag, came earlier than expected and tried to remove stain with a magic eraser. went a little overboard and faded the canvas a bit. here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528442


What an authentic beauty. I can't see the fading, I remember the stain. I don't think you went overboard.

Yes, solid color clothing will work. You may want to Google 'patchwork handbags clothing or outfits' of other handbags, not necessarily from this designer to get more clothing ideas.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Over the weekend I went to the Ijhallen in Amsterdam 
Scored an amazing, perfectly worn Arma leather jacket for €5! And a pair of Office studded ankle boots for €2
I know they are a Chloe dupe.... I've been lusting after a pair for as long as I can remember, but they are totally out of my price range, so these will have to do until I win the jackpot!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

The Legos man surprised me with this authentic Longchamp bag, yesterday. It is a reptile print and my first LC made in Tunisia.

He bought it a few weeks ago, I wanted to ask for it, but decided not to because he has always been so kind. Yesterday he walked over with it to my car and tells me he hasn't given me anything in a while. What a nice surprise.

He didn't even charge me. I am sure it was around $1. Totally unexpected. All LEGOS that I see shall be given unto him. Lol. 

It goes perfect with my graduation dress. 

Keeping it.


----------



## Ravvie99

2goodeyestoo said:


> Last week I got two Coach messenger hang bags for my mom, one monogram black and the other a tan plain leather, a Le Creuset red utensil holder,
> this coat my jewelry friend wanted, but I kept for myself
> 
> https://sakowitzfurs.net/shop/full-length-coats/black-leather-coat-black-fox-tuxedo-front/
> 
> I only paid $7 for the coat. It is a size medium. An Ann Taylor outfit consisting of sweater, tank, and pants, a Lands End sweater cape.
> 
> Here is a picture of my jewelry finds:
> 
> Lots of pink, lots of coral with  silver or 14kt.
> 
> Pink shoe pendant slipper
> Christmas present pendant
> My first pink chaldoncy pendant with 925 clasp
> Pink rose 14 kt earrings
> Coral flower bracelet
> 925 garnet ring
> 
> Stone 925 necklace, the manager said she liked this, I was scared for a minute she might change her mind in selling it.
> 
> Pink coral necklace the magnet did not pick up the gold balls so they may be real, too. Need to get it checked out. The necklace has an Asian design and baroque pearls.
> 
> Knot earrings 925 earrings
> More 925 earrings
> 925 rhinestone necklace



I almost fainted when I clicked on the coat link - gorgeous!


----------



## nerimanna

2goodeyestoo said:


> The Legos man surprised me with this authentic Longchamp bag, yesterday. It is a reptile print and my first LC made in Tunisia.
> 
> He bought it a few weeks ago, I wanted to ask for it, but decided not to because he has always been so kind. Yesterday he walked over with it to my car and tells me he hasn't given me anything in a while. What a nice surprise.
> 
> He didn't even charge me. I am sure it was around $1. Totally unexpected. All LEGOS that I see shall be given unto him. Lol.
> 
> It goes perfect with my graduation dress.
> 
> Keeping it.


That was thoughtful of him  and your bag, nice pop of color!


----------



## Raven3766

LuxeDeb said:


> I cannot wait until Spring to wear these finds!
> 
> Louis Vuitton pants $25
> 
> View attachment 3528219
> 
> View attachment 3528220
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler silk top $10
> 
> View attachment 3528221
> 
> 
> 
> (Roberto) Cavalli Class dress $15
> 
> View attachment 3528222
> 
> 
> 
> Blumarine dress $25
> 
> View attachment 3528223
> 
> View attachment 3528224
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni scarves $13, 10, Mary Frances scarf $5
> 
> View attachment 3528227


Love the Louis and the scarves are sweet!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Last week I got two Coach messenger hang bags for my mom, one monogram black and the other a tan plain leather, a Le Creuset red utensil holder,
> this coat my jewelry friend wanted, but I kept for myself
> 
> https://sakowitzfurs.net/shop/full-length-coats/black-leather-coat-black-fox-tuxedo-front/
> 
> I only paid $7 for the coat. It is a size medium. An Ann Taylor outfit consisting of sweater, tank, and pants, a Lands End sweater cape.
> 
> Here is a picture of my jewelry finds:
> 
> Lots of pink, lots of coral with  silver or 14kt.
> 
> Pink shoe pendant slipper
> Christmas present pendant
> My first pink chaldoncy pendant with 925 clasp
> Pink rose 14 kt earrings
> Coral flower bracelet
> 925 garnet ring
> 
> Stone 925 necklace, the manager said she liked this, I was scared for a minute she might change her mind in selling it.
> 
> Pink coral necklace the magnet did not pick up the gold balls so they may be real, too. Need to get it checked out. The necklace has an Asian design and baroque pearls.
> 
> Knot earrings 925 earrings
> More 925 earrings
> 925 rhinestone necklace


Is that a Coral bracelet? Everything is beautiful! Love the necklace!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Is that a Coral bracelet? Everything is beautiful! Love the necklace!


Yes, I think you are right, it looks like a coral bracelet. Thank you!


----------



## chowlover2

2goodeyestoo said:


> Last week I got two Coach messenger hang bags for my mom, one monogram black and the other a tan plain leather, a Le Creuset red utensil holder,
> this coat my jewelry friend wanted, but I kept for myself
> 
> https://sakowitzfurs.net/shop/full-length-coats/black-leather-coat-black-fox-tuxedo-front/
> 
> I only paid $7 for the coat. It is a size medium. An Ann Taylor outfit consisting of sweater, tank, and pants, a Lands End sweater cape.
> 
> Here is a picture of my jewelry finds:
> 
> Lots of pink, lots of coral with  silver or 14kt.
> 
> Pink shoe pendant slipper
> Christmas present pendant
> My first pink chaldoncy pendant with 925 clasp
> Pink rose 14 kt earrings
> Coral flower bracelet
> 925 garnet ring
> 
> Stone 925 necklace, the manager said she liked this, I was scared for a minute she might change her mind in selling it.
> 
> Pink coral necklace the magnet did not pick up the gold balls so they may be real, too. Need to get it checked out. The necklace has an Asian design and baroque pearls.
> 
> Knot earrings 925 earrings
> More 925 earrings
> 925 rhinestone necklace



If that is real coral it's a fab find, it is illegal to source these days. Beautiful to boot. Keeping my fingers crossed that it's real. Lots of great jewelry finds!


----------



## jamamcg

nerimanna said:


> Online find at $30 and it's never been used! Retail price $875 - Dries Van Noten Shell sandals
> 
> View attachment 3528435
> View attachment 3528436



Always love a bit of Dries. Great find.


----------



## nefertiri

Yesterday I bought this amazing Silvian Heach blazer, red Mango trousers and beautiful rich pashmina from H&M (made in India).
I payed 15 USD for all three items. 6 USD for trousers and blazer and 3 USD for pashmina.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

It's been a while since I thrifted but I forgot to share this Rebecca Minkoff bag that I picked up for $5


----------



## chowlover2

shoppinggalnyc said:


> It's been a while since I thrifted but I forgot to share this Rebecca Minkoff bag that I picked up for $5


Nice score!


----------



## Ness7386

Found this MJ Ursula hobo at an online consignment for $85 but only paid $52 after Black Friday discounts and a 1st time shopper coupon.

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

Ness7386 said:


> Found this MJ Ursula hobo at an online consignment for $85 but only paid $52 after Black Friday discounts and a 1st time shopper coupon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


Another great find!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The cold weather really came out of nowhere yesterday & my feet are cold!! So I panic bought a pair of lightly used ugg biker boots for a reasonable price..


No more cold feet!!! [emoji322]


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

925 ring (two)
925 necklaces (two)
925 pandora pink rope bracelet
Two Fossil watches
Pair of earrings that match the necklace I showed last time
925 anchor pendant
925 bracelet
925 treasure chest pendant
925 key pendant
Mop bracelet marked Germany, my jewelry friend said it is vintage from the 60s.




My size, a pair of Schutz shoes green leather heart cutouts




Went to a bag sale, not as good as previous years.[emoji20] 
Five cashmere sweaters, I kept one and gave four away.




Alberta ferretti silk dress made in italy




Anne Fontaine blouse




Akris punto vest




Escada dress




Mbmj dress




Two St john sweaters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



St john tanks (3)




Peter som skirt, keeping it




Babette sweater
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Escada blouse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mj dress




Standard james perse dress


----------



## sdkitty

I happened to be in the neighborhood so stopped by a local resale shop yesterday and found a pair of JBrand jeans for $12.99....their other premium jeans were mostly priced higher.  I think maybe these had either been there for a while or they were priced lower since they were short.  They fit me and I'm 5'4 - I usually have to do alterations.


----------



## magdalinka

My newest treasure $300 authentic red Chanel caviar WOC. This one is staying ❤️


----------



## applez

magdalinka said:


> My newest treasure $300 authentic red Chanel caviar WOC. This one is staying [emoji173]️



What a steal! Where did you find the woc?


----------



## magdalinka

applez said:


> What a steal! Where did you find the woc?


Thanks! It was an ebay find. Very dirty and rubbed/dry, but I fixed it up quite nicely.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> My newest treasure $300 authentic red Chanel caviar WOC. This one is staying ❤️


I have got to have a Chanel...such a beautiful bag for such a great price....dang!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

magdalinka said:


> Thanks! It was an ebay find. Very dirty and rubbed/dry, but I fixed it up quite nicely.


Good job.  Glad it cleaned up.  If you hadn't been able to restore it, that would have been a fairly substantial loss.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

magdalinka said:


> My newest treasure $300 authentic red Chanel caviar WOC. This one is staying ❤️


Wow! Great clean up, it looks spectacular!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> My newest treasure $300 authentic red Chanel caviar WOC. This one is staying ❤️


So beautiful Magda!!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> So beautiful Magda!!





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Wow! Great clean up, it looks spectacular!





sdkitty said:


> Good job.  Glad it cleaned up.  If you hadn't been able to restore it, that would have been a fairly substantial loss.





Raven3766 said:


> I have got to have a Chanel...such a beautiful bag for such a great price....dang!!!!


Thank you Ladies  Raven - you know yours is out there somewhere.. You know you have to share here if you find one


----------



## Sarahsxx

Can u believe that i got this chanel classic small flap GHW in lambskin for just 1400 USD!!! i got it from lollipuff during an auction. best buy ever!!!!!  love that site to bits!


----------



## magdalinka

Sarahsxx said:


> Can u believe that i got this chanel classic small flap GHW in lambskin for just 1400 USD!!! i got it from lollipuff during an auction. best buy ever!!!!!  love that site to bits!


What a beauty! I am dreaming of a classic flap.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG what a deal! You could always dye it black if it was really bad so it was clearly a no brainer. Amazing!



magdalinka said:


> My newest treasure $300 authentic red Chanel caviar WOC. This one is staying ❤️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I just picked up this cutie for $100! It's authentic and the seller said it had no stains, so I'm really excited to see its condition!![emoji5]


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I got this scarf a while ago. There are no labels (they were removed), it feels like thick silk with nice rolled edges and looks like a kid decorated it. I love the color though. I think it was $3.00


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Not too exciting, but lovely coral leather The Sak shoulder bag - $6.00 and vintage Pucci scarf.


----------



## jamamcg

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Not too exciting, but lovely coral leather The Sak shoulder bag - $6.00 and vintage Pucci scarf.



Love the Pucci.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Found a Tefal airfryer NIB. I always wanted a Phillips AirFryer, but I refuse to pass the T-Fal for $4 when it sells on the river for $200.00.
Where do I start...

14k baby bracelet (flea market find $1.50)
The cross is costume.
coral bracelet
lots of sterling necklaces
pearl, ruby and emerald earrings.
Two charm bracelets one of them is Pandora.
Two Ram head sterling bracelets
sterling bangle bracelet
14 kt gold diamond and ruby earrings
14 kt gold earrings
585/italy herringbone necklace at the flea
siam sterling bracelet
MOM sterling diamond accent key bracelet
sterling earrings lots of them.
Pearls that need to be restringed
sterling pendants, sleigh, blowdryer, scissors, sand dollars,
I know there is a lot more in the picture that I am missing, but got to go.
working 60 hour weeks and studying. Hope all is well.
Posted bf's gift to me on another thread here on tpf, I think it beats all of my finds. In love...


----------



## Cc1213

FINALLY had some luck. 

Found this gorgeous Oscar De La Renta tshirt...it is stunning in person. $4 before the 25% birthday discount.



Found some baby stuff - Baby Dior, Kissy Kissy, and Ralph Lauren. $1.99 before the 25% birthday discount.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

This NWT sold out Hugo Boss Dallasa dress for $2 in black and my size, a US 4.


----------



## LisaK026

I found this today at a consignment store for $250. Had to go home and do some research. Buying tomorrow.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I found this today at a consignment store for $250. Had to go home and do some research. Buying tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561391


Just stunning !!


----------



## Peach08

LisaK026 said:


> I found this today at a consignment store for $250. Had to go home and do some research. Buying tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561391



 Beautiful piece!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I found this today at a consignment store for $250. Had to go home and do some research. Buying tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561391


Gorgeous!


----------



## Cc1213

Hey ladies! Should we post our top five finds of the year? I need to think of mine...so many to choose from!


----------



## Cc1213

After some consideration, here are my top five finds of 2016. 

3.1 Phillip Lim Leather Jacket. I think this was around $5.



Yellow St. John Jacket. Again, I think this was $5-6.



Blue Onesie from Baby Graziella for my son (who will be here in less than a month!). $2.



McQ by Alexander McQueen Mesh Dress (NWT). Technically my mom found this for me, but I adore it, and can't wait to fit into it again! I think this was $8-10?



Lalique Ring Holder. Nothing too special, but something that makes me happy every time I use it. $25.



Okay, okay, and if I had to add one more to this list it'd be the Oscar De La Renta top that I found earlier this week. But since I haven't worn it yet, I don't feel right putting it on here!

This year has been pretty dry for me, but I think I've been trying to purchase more quality than quantity. As hard as it is for me to leave finds behind, I am trying to not overwhelm my closet.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

LisaK026 said:


> I found this today at a consignment store for $250. Had to go home and do some research. Buying tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561391


Perfect accessory for tonight, a New Year's Eve Party.[emoji322] [emoji1]


----------



## jamamcg

Happy New Year to you all when it comes. Some last minute items that I forgot to share.

More Life Magazines. Zsa Zsa Gabor covers
View attachment 3562113

View attachment 3562114


And a signed picture of Zsa Zsa 
View attachment 3562115


I was a big fan of hers and when I heard she had died. I had to get these. 

The signed picture was a bit pricey, but I got it as a Christmas gift to myself


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> After some consideration, here are my top five finds of 2016.
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Leather Jacket. I think this was around $5.
> View attachment 3562043
> 
> 
> Yellow St. John Jacket. Again, I think this was $5-6.
> View attachment 3562044
> 
> 
> Blue Onesie from Baby Graziella for my son (who will be here in less than a month!). $2.
> View attachment 3562045
> 
> 
> McQ by Alexander McQueen Mesh Dress (NWT). Technically my mom found this for me, but I adore it, and can't wait to fit into it again! I think this was $8-10?
> View attachment 3562046
> 
> 
> Lalique Ring Holder. Nothing too special, but something that makes me happy every time I use it. $25.
> View attachment 3562047
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, and if I had to add one more to this list it'd be the Oscar De La Renta top that I found earlier this week. But since I haven't worn it yet, I don't feel right putting it on here!
> 
> This year has been pretty dry for me, but I think I've been trying to purchase more quality than quantity. As hard as it is for me to leave finds behind, I am trying to not overwhelm my closet.


YES!!! So excited you brought up the top 5. I remember drooling over that Phillip Lim jacket. Awesome top 5!!
Off to think of my top 5


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I found this today at a consignment store for $250. Had to go home and do some research. Buying tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561391


What a gorgeous piece! 


Cc1213 said:


> FINALLY had some luck.
> 
> Found this gorgeous Oscar De La Renta tshirt...it is stunning in person. $4 before the 25% birthday discount.
> View attachment 3559307
> 
> 
> Found some baby stuff - Baby Dior, Kissy Kissy, and Ralph Lauren. $1.99 before the 25% birthday discount.
> View attachment 3559308
> 
> View attachment 3559309
> 
> View attachment 3559310


Love finding cheap baby stuff, great finds!


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Happy New Year to you all when it comes. Some last minute items that I forgot to share.
> 
> More Life Magazines. Zsa Zsa Gabor covers
> View attachment 3562113
> 
> View attachment 3562114
> 
> 
> And a signed picture of Zsa Zsa
> View attachment 3562115
> 
> 
> I was a big fan of hers and when I heard she had died. I had to get these.
> 
> The signed picture was a bit pricey, but I got it as a Christmas gift to myself


Can't see pics Jama


----------



## jamamcg

Ok I'll try again.


----------



## mrsarod

Hello everyone! I am somewhat new to thrifting, but I love it! I live in a small town and usually don't find too many exciting things, but in the last week I found a new pair of miss me jeans and a Ariat jacket (as an equestrian this is super exciting!) but my favorite find so far is this vintage wreath!


----------



## Cc1213

Found this Joie cashmere sweater ($2.50):




These RL black label boots - brand new ($20):


----------



## sally.m

mrsarod said:


> Hello everyone! I am somewhat new to thrifting, but I love it! I live in a small town and usually don't find too many exciting things, but in the last week I found a new pair of miss me jeans and a Ariat jacket (as an equestrian this is super exciting!) but my favorite find so far is this vintage wreath!


Ariat in a charity shop! I would never be so lucky!!


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Found this Joie cashmere sweater ($2.50):
> View attachment 3570581
> 
> View attachment 3570580
> 
> These RL black label boots - brand new ($20):
> View attachment 3570582
> 
> View attachment 3570583


OMG that Joie cashmere is a dream!


jamamcg said:


> Ok I'll try again.
> View attachment 3562734
> 
> View attachment 3562735
> 
> View attachment 3562736


Those are just so prescious


----------



## twinstarry246

Cc1213 said:


> After some consideration, here are my top five finds of 2016.
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Leather Jacket. I think this was around $5.
> View attachment 3562043
> 
> 
> Yellow St. John Jacket. Again, I think this was $5-6.
> View attachment 3562044
> 
> 
> Blue Onesie from Baby Graziella for my son (who will be here in less than a month!). $2.
> View attachment 3562045
> 
> 
> McQ by Alexander McQueen Mesh Dress (NWT). Technically my mom found this for me, but I adore it, and can't wait to fit into it again! I think this was $8-10?
> View attachment 3562046
> 
> 
> Lalique Ring Holder. Nothing too special, but something that makes me happy every time I use it. $25.
> View attachment 3562047
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, and if I had to add one more to this list it'd be the Oscar De La Renta top that I found earlier this week. But since I haven't worn it yet, I don't feel right putting it on here!
> 
> This year has been pretty dry for me, but I think I've been trying to purchase more quality than quantity. As hard as it is for me to leave finds behind, I am trying to not overwhelm my closet.




That yellow coat is such a vibrant color! Would look amazing here in the winter amongst the sea of black coats.


----------



## authenticplease

Cc1213 said:


> After some consideration, here are my top five finds of 2016.
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Leather Jacket. I think this was around $5.
> View attachment 3562043
> 
> 
> Yellow St. John Jacket. Again, I think this was $5-6.
> View attachment 3562044
> 
> 
> Blue Onesie from Baby Graziella for my son (who will be here in less than a month!). $2.
> View attachment 3562045
> 
> 
> McQ by Alexander McQueen Mesh Dress (NWT). Technically my mom found this for me, but I adore it, and can't wait to fit into it again! I think this was $8-10?
> View attachment 3562046
> 
> 
> Lalique Ring Holder. Nothing too special, but something that makes me happy every time I use it. $25.
> View attachment 3562047
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, and if I had to add one more to this list it'd be the Oscar De La Renta top that I found earlier this week. But since I haven't worn it yet, I don't feel right putting it on here!
> 
> This year has been pretty dry for me, but I think I've been trying to purchase more quality than quantity. As hard as it is for me to leave finds behind, I am trying to not overwhelm my closet.




I love your jackets.....and that Lalique ring holder is such a rare amazing find!  But the BG onesie is just so special  sending you lots of positive thoughts and warm wishes as you await the arrival of your little one!


----------



## Raven3766

Haven't posted in awhile, but I finally found a Pucci blouse at the GW! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also found a vintage Gucci and Dior for $2 today at the thrift.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Thar Dior is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Sophie-Rose said:


> Thar Dior is gorgeous!!!


Thank you Sophie Rose.


----------



## authenticplease

Raven3766 said:


> Haven't posted in awhile, but I finally found a Pucci blouse at the GW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576301
> 
> I also found a vintage Gucci and Dior for $2 today at the thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576302



Those are really sweet finds, Raven3766!  Your Dior clutch reminds me of the SATC episode where Carrie is running to the stock exchange. 




Source: Bryologue


----------



## Raven3766

authenticplease said:


> Those are really sweet finds, Raven3766!  Your Dior clutch reminds me of the SATC episode where Carrie is running to the stock exchange.
> 
> View attachment 3576624
> 
> 
> Source: Bryologue


Thanks Authentic, but it's pretty small. I like Carrie's bag!


----------



## Peach08

Raven3766 said:


> Haven't posted in awhile, but I finally found a Pucci blouse at the GW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576301
> 
> I also found a vintage Gucci and Dior for $2 today at the thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576302



Beautiful colors on the Pucci!


----------



## Raven3766

Peach08 said:


> Beautiful colors on the Pucci!


Thank you so much Peach!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I got two Longchamp  le pliage handbags for resale.

The rest is for me:
Derek Lam Chrome 10 dress
Nwt $119 Zara dress
North Face Coat with hood and belt
Oynx necklace
OTC double heart necklace
Starfish 925 brooch
Sterling brooch
925 Italy heart bracelet
14 kt gold bracelet from Spain
https://www.amazon.com/Oster-CKSTBSTW00-Buffet-Server-Stainless/dp/B002FWTOQM $5 NIB had three of them and gave two away
Handmade Murano necklace 
Tiger eye necklace 
Handmade Murano glass bracelet
Sterling Silver Mask brooch
Alice Caviness brooch
Skagen of Denmark watch
Erwin Pearl nnecklace
Onyx multi colored bracelt
Pearl necklace
925 Orange stone necklace


----------



## barbie_86

I ADORE that ring holder! I love Lailique and that is just lovely!


----------



## sanibelle

I miss this thread.  It used to be so active with many supportive members and shared, wonderful finds.  Although I do not find much that is worthy to post here, I loved seeing the finds of others and being happy for them.  I have learned much here.  People would share where they found items as they knew that sharing is caring and just a kind thing to do, rather than seeing it as competition.  There was no animosity or bickering.  The mood of this thread has changed and as a result, it seems that many members have moved on.   I suppose that is what I will have to do as well. I don't know why I felt the need to share this, other than the fact that for years, it was one of my favorite threads on tPF and I need some sort of closure.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## jamamcg

sanibelle said:


> I miss this thread.  It used to be so active with many supportive members and shared, wonderful finds.  Although I do not find much that is worthy to post here, I loved seeing the finds of others and being happy for them.  I have learned much here.  People would share where they found items as they knew that sharing is caring and just a kind thing to do, rather than seeing it as competition.  There was no animosity or bickering.  The mood of this thread has changed and as a result, it seems that many members have moved on.   I suppose that is what I will have to do as well. I don't know why I felt the need to share this, other than the fact that for years, it was one of my favorite threads on tPF and I need some sort of closure.  Hope that makes sense.



I know what you mean. I loved this thread. It's my most visited and the one thread that I was most active in. I loved seeing everybody's finds from around the world. And being jealous of everybody's finds in a good way. It really was the fighting that appeared within the last year or so that put the damper on it and made it a less fun place to come. I still log in every day hoping to see some exciting new finds, but it has gone quiet. The same thing happened to the Alexander McQueen thread. I just hope it can get back up and running just like the good old days  when Laz, Anne. Pao, Lisa and everybody else was here.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

sanibelle said:


> I miss this thread.  It used to be so active with many supportive members and shared, wonderful finds.  Although I do not find much that is worthy to post here, I loved seeing the finds of others and being happy for them.  I have learned much here.  People would share where they found items as they knew that sharing is caring and just a kind thing to do, rather than seeing it as competition.  There was no animosity or bickering.  The mood of this thread has changed and as a result, it seems that many members have moved on.   I suppose that is what I will have to do as well. I don't know why I felt the need to share this, other than the fact that for years, it was one of my favorite threads on tPF and I need some sort of closure.  Hope that makes sense.





jamamcg said:


> I know what you mean. I loved this thread. It's my most visited and the one thread that I was most active in. I loved seeing everybody's finds from around the world. And being jealous of everybody's finds in a good way. It really was the fighting that appeared within the last year or so that put the damper on it and made it a less fun place to come. I still log in every day hoping to see some exciting new finds, but it has gone quiet. The same thing happened to the Alexander McQueen thread. I just hope it can get back up and running just like the good old days  when Laz, Anne. Pao, Lisa and everybody else was here.



.



jamamcg said:


> I know what you mean. I loved this thread. It's my most visited and the one thread that I was most active in. I loved seeing everybody's finds from around the world. And being jealous of everybody's finds in a good way. It really was the fighting that appeared within the last year or so that put the damper on it and made it a less fun place to come. I still log in every day hoping to see some exciting new finds, but it has gone quiet. The same thing happened to the Alexander McQueen thread. I just hope it can get back up and running just like the good old days  when Laz, Anne. Pao, Lisa and everybody else was here.



I realize that this post is directed to me and I have seen similar comments on this thread and other threads about me which is fine.

I haven't seen or paticipated in arguments in this thread for months, but this subject continually regurgitates itself on here.

I have everyone whom liked those comments including the two of you on ignore for months because I was surprised by you agreeing with  the comments of another poster directed to me months ago, but I feel that tonight I needed to comment because of the constant bullying. If you didn't notice I even removed the likes on comments I had given to those whom now are on my ignore list months ago because I was so hurt. When you write comments like this it is almost as if you want the arguments to commence again.

Some posters have small children, are in school, have careers, so they don't have time to post, but stop blaming me for your problems because that is not fair to me. I am not a moderator, I can't stop others from posting here. I participate in the Authenticate Gucci thread to help others with their items.

Not sure about the Alexander McQueen  thread as I have never participated in that thread.


----------



## Raven3766

I miss all of you, I have been working so hard that it has been difficult to post. I will have to start making more "found item" appearances.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> I miss all of you, I have been working so hard that it has been difficult to post. I will have to start making more "found item" appearances.


Really, girly? That is the best excuse you can give. J/k. 

Why do you work? You have bills[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] like the rest of us do. You have to make time for this board OR rumors will get started.[emoji8] 

I found one 14k gold feather pendant necklace and two sterling silver necklaces yesterday at the flea for $2 a piece and I thought of you. All goodwills in this area: gwr and gwo no longer sell jewelry ( gold, silver or costume) because apparently someone ( I don't know who) bought a piece of jewelry for less than ten dollars and resold it for over $2000. But, couldn't you apply the same theory to anything like paintings, clothing even a vintage cup?

I also found three North Face jackets. I don't have time to show pictures, I have to go to work.

I miss LuxeDeb as well.

Keep the thread positive by hurting others when you don't post on here, it makes people think we are arguing even when nobody is arguing. This topic will be repeated by someone again in a couple of months. Sigh!


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Really, girly? That is the best excuse you can give. J/k.
> 
> Why do you work? You have bills[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] like the rest of us do. You have to make time for this board OR rumors will get started.[emoji8]
> 
> I found one 14k gold feather pendant necklace and two sterling silver necklaces yesterday at the flea for $2 a piece and I thought of you. All goodwills in this area: gwr and gwo no longer sell jewelry ( gold, silver or costume) because apparently someone ( I don't know who) bought a piece of jewelry for less than ten dollars and resold it for over $2000. But, couldn't you apply the same theory to anything like paintings, clothing even a vintage cup?
> 
> I also found three North Face jackets. I don't have time to show pictures, I have to go to work.
> 
> I miss LuxeDeb as well.
> 
> Keep the thread positive by hurting others when you don't post on here, it makes people think we are arguing even when nobody is arguing. This topic will be repeated by someone again in a couple of months. Sigh!


I can't believe Gw!!!!  Yes, been working pretty hard. At work by 6:45am and leave no later than 7:30pm. Off today and have work to do.... would love to see your jewelry.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Does a secondhand eBay find count?

I just won these!


----------



## Tomsmom

Sophie-Rose said:


> Does a secondhand eBay find count?
> 
> I just won these!
> 
> View attachment 3589577


Those are so cool !


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> I can't believe Gw!!!!  Yes, been working pretty hard. At work by 6:45am and leave no later than 7:30pm. Off today and have work to do.... would love to see your jewelry.


Yes, it is true about Gw. Sad, but true. The mgr at the gwo said all jewelry donated to all of their stores would be sent to corporate and listed on their online site. All of us ts shoppers were upset and some said they will probably have an increase of PayPal disputes at shopg(oodwill) because a buyer may say that the item isn't real or genuine gold. We can still go to estate sales or other thrift stores to find jewelry. I have seen people stealing jewelry by putting in their pocket at the gwo, but the mgr said if she catches you then she will call the police to have you arrested. I have never been to jail. I can get my jewelry from other sources.  I am curious if the employee at the retail store found out by searching the customers I'd over the way or the customer bragged about the money he made when he sold the item. Messed up a lot of people. Nothing lasts forever was fun while it lasted.

So, glad to see you Raven.

'IF you don't work, you dont eat.' -- Holy Bible.

So work[emoji1]


----------



## Raven3766

2goodeyestoo said:


> Yes, it is true about Gw. Sad, but true. The mgr at the gwo said all jewelry donated to all of their stores would be sent to corporate and listed on their online site. All of us ts shoppers were upset and some said they will probably have an increase of PayPal disputes at shopg(oodwill) because a buyer may say that the item isn't real or genuine gold. We can still go to estate sales or other thrift stores to find jewelry. I have seen people stealing jewelry by putting in their pocket at the gwo, but the mgr said if she catches you then she will call the police to have you arrested. I have never been to jail. I can get my jewelry from other sources.  I am curious if the employee at the retail store found out by searching the customers I'd over the way or the customer bragged about the money he made when he sold the item. Messed up a lot of people. Nothing lasts forever was fun while it lasted.
> 
> So, glad to see you Raven.
> 
> 'IF you don't work, you dont eat.' -- Holy Bible.
> 
> So work[emoji1]


Well, hopefully the GW here won't do it. It's just the way the ball bounces. You want to give people a chance to say I found this! That's why thrifting has picked up. They will start losing customers if they start being so hard. Besides, GW makes plenty of money off of the price of their clothing.


----------



## Raven3766

Sophie-Rose said:


> Does a secondhand eBay find count?
> 
> I just won these!
> 
> View attachment 3589577


They are so cute!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Raven3766 said:


> Well, hopefully the GW here won't do it. It's just the way the ball bounces. You want to give people a chance to say I found this! That's why thrifting has picked up. They will start losing customers if they start being so hard. Besides, GW makes plenty of money off of the price of their clothing.


You're right I would never want any other GW regions to suffer the fate we have. Somebody told me about a church thrift nearby that sells jewelry, so maybe I will give them a try. A man told me on another forum the GWS did it in NC a year ago and eventually started reselling jewelry to their customers again.

Even the couple I buy jewelry have gotten better at spotting the markings, but the wife missed the three she sold to me yesterday and sold them for $2 a piece. What I did was casually looked at the necklaces went to another vendor and then came back over like I might be interested. Yes, it leaves time for them to be sold, but when I looked at items really hard, it makes her offer them at a higher price like over $20- 100. It is so dark in that flea market. I risk $2 with them all the time and most of the time, I have been right.

My ff at the ts has helped me to see whether if something is silver or gold without looking at the marking. Not as good as her yet, but getting there. She told me, it will come with experience. 

Yes, I completely agree with you that there has been an increase in traffic at the ts. The one I go to has double the amount of people since I have been going in there. People come from out of state to buy and sell at this flea, too. Seems like everyone wants a bargain. You can't blame them.

I got a St. John Collection jacket last week. It was the color tag of the week so I paid $7. Going up for resale since it is a size 16.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

$70 Loub loafers


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Miu Miu sneakers $50


----------



## MademoiselleXO

$37 Olivia Palermo for Aquazurra sandals


----------



## -flawless-

MademoiselleXO said:


> View attachment 3589896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu sneakers $50


Omg I love these!!!


----------



## jamamcg

MademoiselleXO said:


> View attachment 3589895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70 Loub loafers



Oh wow. Those are amazing. They look brand new. Congratulations.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Please take disagreements to PM and keep this thread about secondhand treasures. Thanks.


----------



## magdalinka

MademoiselleXO said:


> View attachment 3589895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70 Loub loafers


OMG LOVE these. :drooling:


----------



## magdalinka

My latest eBay find. Not exactly thrift prices but $450 is really good. Authentic aged calf SHW Chanel Reissue WOC. Looks barely worn too. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> My latest eBay find. Not exactly thrift prices but $450 is really good. Authentic aged calf SHW Chanel Reissue WOC. Looks barely worn too. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590296


Magda you do awesome with your Chanel finds!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## jax818

magdalinka said:


> My latest eBay find. Not exactly thrift prices but $450 is really good. Authentic aged calf SHW Chanel Reissue WOC. Looks barely worn too. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590296



Wow!  That's a steal for $450!  But make sure you get it authenticated.  It's a popular bag that can sell for a lot more.  I always get nervous if the price is too low.


----------



## magdalinka

jax818 said:


> Wow!  That's a steal for $450!  But make sure you get it authenticated.  It's a popular bag that can sell for a lot more.  I always get nervous if the price is too low.





Tomsmom said:


> Magda you do awesome with your Chanel finds!  Beautiful bag!


Thanks ladies, it checked out - authentic


----------



## Raven3766

MademoiselleXO said:


> View attachment 3589895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $70 Loub loafers


Love them! Great price!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> My latest eBay find. Not exactly thrift prices but $450 is really good. Authentic aged calf SHW Chanel Reissue WOC. Looks barely worn too. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590296


Magda!!!! You know what I'm going to say.....I want one!!!!! Such a deal; I'm afraid I may choose a fake. I really want someone to walk up to me and give me one. I almost had one until they changed their mind. The shame of it all....


----------



## Kelly7adria

Can anyone tell me about Goodwill Outlets? I know you have to sort through bins. Is the merchandise "new" or is it stuff that was rejected by other Goodwills?


----------



## vanfall

MademoiselleXO said:


> View attachment 3589896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu sneakers $50



Omg I've been wanting these forever but don't want to pay retail


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Kelly7adria said:


> Can anyone tell me about Goodwill Outlets? I know you have to sort through bins. Is the merchandise "new" or is it stuff that was rejected by other Goodwills?


Depends on which outlet you go to, you most probably do have to sort through bins. I don't believe any of them carry newly donated merchandise, it is all stuff that went unsold in Goodwill stores.

The outlet I went to had mostly junk and you really did not get too much time to dig through the bins as they took them away really fast.

But there are posters here who go to several outlets and find great stuff.


----------



## LisaK026

Hi! I Got this pink McCoy 9" (giant) Spring Wood pot at an antique store for $20. (Looked it up and found one someone bought for $80 ten years ago). My new bathroom has pink tile, so I am buying it pink accessories.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Hi! I Got this pink McCoy 9" (giant) Spring Wood pot at an antique store for $20. (Looked it up and found one someone bought for $80 ten years ago). My new bathroom has pink tile, so I am buying it pink accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591352
> View attachment 3591353


Your bathroom is going to look great !


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

All for me. My size. About a total of $5.

The rest for resale and about a total of $10 for everything. The SJ was $7. May have overpaid for that[emoji23]


----------



## jamamcg

LisaK026 said:


> Hi! I Got this pink McCoy 9" (giant) Spring Wood pot at an antique store for $20. (Looked it up and found one someone bought for $80 ten years ago). My new bathroom has pink tile, so I am buying it pink accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591352
> View attachment 3591353



That's really pretty. Looks 1940's


----------



## jamamcg

I got this today. Pretty excited about it as I didn't have to pay trough the nose for it. Some original ones go for crazy money. 

Vogue Paris Original. Dress pattern by Madame Gres


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I got this today. Pretty excited about it as I didn't have to pay trough the nose for it. Some original ones go for crazy money.
> 
> Vogue Paris Original. Dress pattern by Madame Gres
> 
> View attachment 3592310


Fabulous!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I got this today. Pretty excited about it as I didn't have to pay trough the nose for it. Some original ones go for crazy money.
> 
> Vogue Paris Original. Dress pattern by Madame Gres
> 
> View attachment 3592310


Jama, I will have to share my collection with you.


----------



## bagnutt

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, I will have to share my collection with you.



I collect vintage sewing patterns also! It started when I got a bunch from my gran - she had some gems.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, I will have to share my collection with you.



Oooh I would love to see what you have [emoji5]


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, I will have to share my collection with you.



Oh I would love to see what you have [emoji5]


----------



## jamamcg

bagnutt said:


> I collect vintage sewing patterns also! It started when I got a bunch from my gran - she had some gems.



Cool. I don't have many. But slowly building up a collection. I'm alway on the look out for older ones. 30's 40's and 50's 

I have also bought some replica ones (reprints of the originals) but I don't feel the same with them as I do with the real ones.


----------



## LisaK026

Henry Beguelin


----------



## -flawless-

LisaK026 said:


> Henry Beguelin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593043



Never heard of this brand before but oh so cute!


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> I got this today. Pretty excited about it as I didn't have to pay trough the nose for it. Some original ones go for crazy money.
> Vogue Paris Original. Dress pattern by Madame Gres
> View attachment 3592310


Love it when you post your vintage patterns and antique photographs. So much history.. I found a few books and thought of "my thrift friends". Will take pics later.


LisaK026 said:


> Hi! I Got this pink McCoy 9" (giant) Spring Wood pot at an antique store for $20. (Looked it up and found one someone bought for $80 ten years ago). My new bathroom has pink tile, so I am buying it pink accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591352
> View attachment 3591353


I bet that will look very pretty in your bathroom. 


Raven3766 said:


> Magda!!!! You know what I'm going to say.....I want one!!!!! Such a deal; I'm afraid I may choose a fake. I really want someone to walk up to me and give me one. I almost had one until they changed their mind. The shame of it all....


Darn it, who pooched your Chanel deal? You will have one, I am sure of it. You can ask for help finding one or get it authenticated for a small $. If you want one so badly, go for it


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

$1.50. Nao porcelain. No chips. [emoji8]


----------



## jamamcg

She has a lot of problems, but I'm slowly nursing her back to health. 1940's dress with metal embroidery details.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> She has a lot of problems, but I'm slowly nursing her back to health. 1940's dress with metal embroidery details.
> 
> View attachment 3595245
> 
> View attachment 3595246


Very pretty; love it!, Who is the designer?


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Very pretty; love it!, Who is the designer?



There is no label so it's probably a home made piece


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> There is no label so it's probably a home made piece


Whomever made it was very talented!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Both new. Hope those twins will like it. Way to early for them, but i like planning their futures. [emoji7] Just like most kitchenware I buy, I like to buy toys new  unless it is LeCreuset or an American Girl doll than I will buy used. 

Nib Disney themed Cranium.
 Mint Plus 5200.

Spent a few pennies over $13, today.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> She has a lot of problems, but I'm slowly nursing her back to health. 1940's dress with metal embroidery details.
> 
> View attachment 3595245
> 
> View attachment 3595246


OMG Jama, what a fabulous gown. I am so happy she found you, I know she is in good hands


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

14k gold feather pendant necklace
Two sterling silver pendant necklace
Taxco sterling silver bracelet

$2 a piece.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> She has a lot of problems, but I'm slowly nursing her back to health. 1940's dress with metal embroidery details.
> 
> View attachment 3595245
> 
> View attachment 3595246


That's beautiful!


----------



## LisaK026

I went to an Estate Sale yesterday and found these 2 oil paintings (I rarely see reasonably priced oil paintings anywhere). The newer one was $5, the older one in the large frame was $10.  The work of the artist of the newer one (Priscilla Fossek) starts at $395. Can't find the older one (Jack H. Bradbury). I LOVE them both.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I went to an Estate Sale yesterday and found these 2 oil paintings (I rarely see reasonably priced oil paintings anywhere). The newer one was $5, the older one in the large frame was $10.  The work of the artist of the newer one (Priscilla Fossek) starts at $395. Can't find the older one (Jack H. Bradbury). I LOVE them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602555
> View attachment 3602556


They're both lovely great find!


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I went to an Estate Sale yesterday and found these 2 oil paintings (I rarely see reasonably priced oil paintings anywhere). The newer one was $5, the older one in the large frame was $10.  The work of the artist of the newer one (Priscilla Fossek) starts at $395. Can't find the older one (Jack H. Bradbury). I LOVE them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3602555
> View attachment 3602556


Those are pretty, esp the first one.


----------



## magdalinka

Here are my best finds from the past few months. 
Gucci vintage wool silk scarf $5
Donna Karan caiman crocodile belt $3
Red Valentino leather sequin slippers $8
Longchamp leather backpack $7


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Here are my best finds from the past few months.
> Gucci vintage wool silk scarf $5
> Donna Karan caiman crocodile belt $3
> Red Valentino leather sequin slippers $8
> Longchamp leather backpack $7
> View attachment 3603533
> View attachment 3603534
> View attachment 3603535
> View attachment 3603536


That scarf is so pretty with all the colors and I love love the slippers and backpack!


----------



## Tomsmom

Things at the thrift haven't been all too great for me, plus I went to work full time so that really cut into my thrifting game, lol.

I did score this Longchamp leather bag for 125.00 off the bay. I literally jumped when I saw the buy it now price.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3603552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things at the thrift haven't been all too great for me, plus I went to work full time so that really cut into my thrifting game, lol.
> 
> I did score this Longchamp leather bag for 125.00 off the bay. I literally jumped when I saw the buy it now price.


Here Kitty kitty . Love that bright color! If you carry it, it's like you are carrying a piece of the sun with you


----------



## hitt

magdalinka said:


> Here are my best finds from the past few months.
> Gucci vintage wool silk scarf $5
> Donna Karan caiman crocodile belt $3
> Red Valentino leather sequin slippers $8
> Longchamp leather backpack $7
> View attachment 3603533
> View attachment 3603534
> View attachment 3603535
> View attachment 3603536


I LOVE THAT BACKPACK! I am so jealous.


----------



## magdalinka

Who wants to see a magical Chanel transformation? Aka my obsession continues:

Bought this funky Chanel flap for $375 on eBay and the leather chain strap was $18. Plus some leather dye I already had, see the results. I ordered an extra length chain for cross body use.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Who wants to see a magical Chanel transformation? Aka my obsession continues:
> 
> Bought this funky Chanel flap for $375 on eBay and the leather chain strap was $18. Plus some leather dye I already had, see the results. I ordered an extra length chain for cross body use.
> View attachment 3607429
> 
> View attachment 3607431


Wow Magda that's awesome!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

magdalinka said:


> Who wants to see a magical Chanel transformation? Aka my obsession continues:
> 
> Bought this funky Chanel flap for $375 on eBay and the leather chain strap was $18. Plus some leather dye I already had, see the results. I ordered an extra length chain for cross body use.
> View attachment 3607429
> 
> View attachment 3607431



Phenomenal transformation!!!!!


----------



## mharri20

magdalinka said:


> Who wants to see a magical Chanel transformation? Aka my obsession continues:
> 
> Bought this funky Chanel flap for $375 on eBay and the leather chain strap was $18. Plus some leather dye I already had, see the results. I ordered an extra length chain for cross body use.
> View attachment 3607429
> 
> View attachment 3607431


OMG it looks amazing! Well done Magda!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Who wants to see a magical Chanel transformation? Aka my obsession continues:
> 
> Bought this funky Chanel flap for $375 on eBay and the leather chain strap was $18. Plus some leather dye I already had, see the results. I ordered an extra length chain for cross body use.
> View attachment 3607429
> 
> View attachment 3607431


Great job, she looks brand new!


----------



## jcrewaddict883

Wow your stuff is amazing!! 



Cc1213 said:


> After some consideration, here are my top five finds of 2016.
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Leather Jacket. I think this was around $5.
> View attachment 3562043
> 
> 
> Yellow St. John Jacket. Again, I think this was $5-6.
> View attachment 3562044
> 
> 
> Blue Onesie from Baby Graziella for my son (who will be here in less than a month!). $2.
> View attachment 3562045
> 
> 
> McQ by Alexander McQueen Mesh Dress (NWT). Technically my mom found this for me, but I adore it, and can't wait to fit into it again! I think this was $8-10?
> View attachment 3562046
> 
> 
> Lalique Ring Holder. Nothing too special, but something that makes me happy every time I use it. $25.
> View attachment 3562047
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, and if I had to add one more to this list it'd be the Oscar De La Renta top that I found earlier this week. But since I haven't worn it yet, I don't feel right putting it on here!
> 
> This year has been pretty dry for me, but I think I've been trying to purchase more quality than quantity. As hard as it is for me to leave finds behind, I am trying to not overwhelm my closet.





Raven3766 said:


> Haven't posted in awhile, but I finally found a Pucci blouse at the GW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576301
> 
> I also found a vintage Gucci and Dior for $2 today at the thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576302


----------



## justeen

Bally shoes paid $7
Coach shoes paid $6


----------



## Tomsmom

justeen said:


> Bally shoes paid $7
> Coach shoes paid $6


Wow great deals!!


----------



## magdalinka

justeen said:


> Bally shoes paid $7
> Coach shoes paid $6


Wow. Great finds! Esp the brand new Ballys.


chowlover2 said:


> Great job, she looks brand new!





mharri20 said:


> OMG it looks amazing! Well done Magda!





Tomsmom said:


> Wow Magda that's awesome!



Thanks ladies  I was pretty happy with the result!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

magdalinka said:


> Who wants to see a magical Chanel transformation? Aka my obsession continues:
> 
> Bought this funky Chanel flap for $375 on eBay and the leather chain strap was $18. Plus some leather dye I already had, see the results. I ordered an extra length chain for cross body use.
> View attachment 3607429
> 
> View attachment 3607431


You should open up shop! Your that good!! Excellent job.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Who wants to see a magical Chanel transformation? Aka my obsession continues:
> 
> Bought this funky Chanel flap for $375 on eBay and the leather chain strap was $18. Plus some leather dye I already had, see the results. I ordered an extra length chain for cross body use.
> View attachment 3607429
> 
> View attachment 3607431


It's beautiful Magda!


----------



## Tomsmom

Tory burch 6.99


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Scored this gorgeous silk embroidered jacket!!


----------



## chowlover2

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3610653
> 
> Scored this gorgeous silk embroidered jacket!!


That's beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3610653
> 
> Scored this gorgeous silk embroidered jacket!!


Beautiful!


----------



## handbagkay

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3610653
> 
> Scored this gorgeous silk embroidered jacket!!


Wow, that is stunning! Great find!


----------



## -flawless-

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3610653
> 
> Scored this gorgeous silk embroidered jacket!!



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased  Waterford and Tiffany crystal bowls for $5.99 each.


----------



## Cc1213

Hey everyone! Glad to see the thread still going. I'll hopefully be back to posting my finds soon, but I recently had my first baby, and accordingly have been pretty busy. But I'm loving everyone's finds on here...y'all are slaying it [emoji173]


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Hey everyone! Glad to see the thread still going. I'll hopefully be back to posting my finds soon, but I recently had my first baby, and accordingly have been pretty busy. But I'm loving everyone's finds on here...y'all are slaying it [emoji173]


Congratulations on the baby!!!


----------



## Cc1213

Tomsmom said:


> Congratulations on the baby!!!



Thank you [emoji13]


----------



## jamamcg

My first ever vintage Balmain.


----------



## remy12

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3610653
> 
> Scored this gorgeous silk embroidered jacket!!


Gorgeous.


----------



## Raven3766

Never heard of this handbag but would like to share, it's anice Olbrish, made in Germany....Cost,  $15.


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Hey everyone! Glad to see the thread still going. I'll hopefully be back to posting my finds soon, but I recently had my first baby, and accordingly have been pretty busy. But I'm loving everyone's finds on here...y'all are slaying it [emoji173]


Congratulations on the new edition. Girl or boy and what is your sweet baby's name?


----------



## Peach08

Raven3766 said:


> Never heard of this handbag but would like to share, it's anice Olbrish, made in Germany....Cost,  $15.
> View attachment 3617037



Pretty shape!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3609729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory burch 6.99


So cute and so cheap! Perfect for spring. Congrats. 


Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3610653
> 
> Scored this gorgeous silk embroidered jacket!!


Wow.. so pretty. Almost looks like a dressing gown


Raven3766 said:


> I purchased  Waterford and Tiffany crystal bowls for $5.99 each.
> 
> View attachment 3612145


So pretty Raven. Great find!


jamamcg said:


> My first ever vintage Balmain.
> 
> View attachment 3616707


Congrats on your first! Those colors are so versatile. 


Cc1213 said:


> Hey everyone! Glad to see the thread still going. I'll hopefully be back to posting my finds soon, but I recently had my first baby, and accordingly have been pretty busy. But I'm loving everyone's finds on here...y'all are slaying it [emoji173]


YAY!! Congratulations. Such an amazing time. Enjoy and stay sane


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Never heard of this handbag but would like to share, it's anice Olbrish, made in Germany....Cost,  $15.
> View attachment 3617037


I have never seen one like it before. Looks like it's from the future ;D


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Never heard of this handbag but would like to share, it's anice Olbrish, made in Germany....Cost,  $15.
> View attachment 3617037


That just looks expensive! Very chic!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> I have never seen one like it before. Looks like it's from the future ;D


I looked it up online and it is high end, who knew! I don't like the design of the other bags, this one seems like it is the most comfortable.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Never heard of this handbag but would like to share, it's anice Olbrish, made in Germany....Cost,  $15.
> View attachment 3617037



I found it!! Pricey!
http://home.olbrish.de/en/collection/appearance/teatime.html


----------



## Raven3766

Purchased all of this for $35...


----------



## BeautyAddict58

My most interesting recent find. Still researching it. It is metal and very heavy. It appears to be either commemorating the event of the Blaupunkt company's (used to be a manufacturer of car radios) move to Hildersheim Germany after WWII or made at the time of the move.


----------



## ladyash

I have an awesome birthday instagram purchase to share on Wednesday! I find it difficult to come post things since I work full time and haven't been in a thrift store in ages. I have too much stuff so I've really cut back on shopping.


----------



## justeen

My grandmother purchased an adorable mini purse at a thrift store for $4! I absolutely love it! I kinda wanna use it so bad but I'm not sure how to downsize THAT small. Anyone else use purses as small as your hand? Lol


----------



## chowlover2

justeen said:


> My grandmother purchased an adorable mini purse at a thrift store for $4! I absolutely love it! I kinda wanna use it so bad but I'm not sure how to downsize THAT small. Anyone else use purses as small as your hand? Lol



That's adorable!


----------



## LisaK026

$10 for all of this at Goodwill


----------



## Buttlerfly

Cool! I like the blue ones!!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> $10 for all of this at Goodwill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621337


Is that Fiestaware? Great find, love the colors.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Is that Fiestaware? Great find, love the colors.


Yes, the bowls have the older mark, everything else is new.  The bowls were 69¢ each.


----------



## LisaK026

I bought a bunch of clothes too. Tried these brand new jeans on, and they fit great. Never heard of them before. Paid $7.  Looked 'em up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 $295.  I like them even more (and they have a riri zipper, thought those were just for high end bags)


----------



## LisaK026

Here are the other finds. Free People & Lucky Brand sweaters. Lucky was $3, FP was $6


----------



## LisaK026

justeen said:


> My grandmother purchased an adorable mini purse at a thrift store for $4! I absolutely love it! I kinda wanna use it so bad but I'm not sure how to downsize THAT small. Anyone else use purses as small as your hand? Lol


Very Cute!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Yes, the bowls have the older mark, everything else is new.  The bowls were 69¢ each.


Wow! You scored!


----------



## magdalinka

BeautyAddict58 said:


> My most interesting recent find. Still researching it. It is metal and very heavy. It appears to be either commemorating the event of the Blaupunkt company's (used to be a manufacturer of car radios) move to Hildersheim Germany after WWII or made at the time of the move.


So intriguing... what could it be?


LisaK026 said:


> $10 for all of this at Goodwill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621337


Lisa, you made out! Great score on the jeans, too.


----------



## magdalinka

$6.99 for this Prada embossed beauty. Retailed for around $2300. Needs a little touch up dye, which is already on the way. Giving it to my sister, she will be overjoyed.


----------



## Buttlerfly

Awesome!! Congrats on your new find!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> $6.99 for this Prada embossed beauty. Retailed for around $2300. Needs a little touch up dye, which is already on the way. Giving it to my sister, she will be overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622261


That's an awesome find!


----------



## wis3ly

magdalinka said:


> $6.99 for this Prada embossed beauty. Retailed for around $2300. Needs a little touch up dye, which is already on the way. Giving it to my sister, she will be overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622261



Did you have it authenticated? Crazy someone would price that so low. Prada is pretty well known lol


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> $6.99 for this Prada embossed beauty. Retailed for around $2300. Needs a little touch up dye, which is already on the way. Giving it to my sister, she will be overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622261


My jaw just dropped to the ground. S C O R E !!!! WOW. Where did you find that? It is amazing.


----------



## LisaK026

wis3ly said:


> Did you have it authenticated? Crazy someone would price that so low. Prada is pretty well known lol


I can authenticate it for her.


----------



## Simplyput

wis3ly said:


> Did you have it authenticated? Crazy someone would price that so low. Prada is pretty well known lol


http://www.ebay.com/itm/291980901109?redirect=mobile

Here is an identical one less than $2300.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> $6.99 for this Prada embossed beauty. Retailed for around $2300. Needs a little touch up dye, which is already on the way. Giving it to my sister, she will be overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622261


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I bought a bunch of clothes too. Tried these brand new jeans on, and they fit great. Never heard of them before. Paid $7.  Looked 'em up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621471
> View attachment 3621472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $295.  I like them even more (and they have a riri zipper, thought those were just for high end bags)


Congrats!  Great jeans can be hard to find.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Purchased all of this for $35...
> View attachment 3617978


Oh my gosh Raven those all look amazing!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> $10 for all of this at Goodwill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621337


Love fiesta ware!!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

magdalinka said:


> $6.99 for this Prada embossed beauty. Retailed for around $2300. Needs a little touch up dye, which is already on the way. Giving it to my sister, she will be overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622261


That is lovely! 
And the price is TDF.

I wish I knew anything about bags - there are always bins full at the GWO but since I know nothing, I just assume they are all fake (and/or trashed).


----------



## magdalinka

Thanks everyone.
BeautyAddict - I was the same way. It takes time, patience and research but not I can pretty much authenticate most bags on the spot.
This one has a Lampo and a Riri zipper, small white date code square on the inside pocket and all the little hardware pieces (including the lock) all say Prada on them. I have 0 doubt 

PS: Thank you LisaK for your offer, you are the best


----------



## BeautyAddict58

magdalinka said:


> Thanks everyone.
> BeautyAddict - I was the same way. It takes time, patience and research but not I can pretty much authenticate most bags on the spot.
> This one has a Lampo and a Riri zipper, small white date code square on the inside pocket and all the little hardware pieces (including the lock) all say Prada on them. I have 0 doubt
> 
> PS: Thank you LisaK for your offer, you are the best



Thank you. If I find one that looks like it has a chance of being authentic, I'll get it as the prices are really good at the outlet!


----------



## Tomsmom

Frye boots 10.00



Celine blouse 6.99



Isabel Marant Etoile blouse 5.99


----------



## LisaK026

Simplyput said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291980901109?redirect=mobile
> 
> Here is an identical one less than $2300.


I believe she was referring to the original retail.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Thanks everyone.
> BeautyAddict - I was the same way. It takes time, patience and research but not I can pretty much authenticate most bags on the spot.
> This one has a Lampo and a Riri zipper, small white date code square on the inside pocket and all the little hardware pieces (including the lock) all say Prada on them. I have 0 doubt
> 
> PS: Thank you LisaK for your offer, you are the best


I kinda meant I could just look at the picture and tell it was authentic; however I do know my Prada, Marc Jacobs & Chanel well enough to authenticate.


----------



## Raven3766

So I found my first pair of Louboutin and Karl Lagerfeld boots.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So I found my first pair of Louboutin and Karl Lagerfeld boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624082


That's so cool !!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> $6.99 for this Prada embossed beauty. Retailed for around $2300. Needs a little touch up dye, which is already on the way. Giving it to my sister, she will be overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622261


Magda, oh my goodness! I love this bag and your sister is going to love it! Lucky ducky....


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3623368
> 
> Frye boots 10.00
> 
> View attachment 3623366
> 
> Celine blouse 6.99
> 
> View attachment 3623363
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile blouse 5.99


The boots are fabulous and I would wear those blouses in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cc1213

Raven3766 said:


> Congratulations on the new edition. Girl or boy and what is your sweet baby's name?



Little boy! His name is Luke...I'll post a picture of him in his thrifted Burberry onesie


----------



## Cc1213

Well, here's my best find to date...my newborn son, Luke. And like his mom, he's all about those second-hand treasures. The first pic is of him in a thrifted Burberry onesie ($5), and the second is of him in a thrifted Baby Graziella onesie.


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> $6.99 for this Prada embossed beauty. Retailed for around $2300. Needs a little touch up dye, which is already on the way. Giving it to my sister, she will be overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622261


Magda, this is quite possibly my favorite find of your to date. Your sister is going to be overjoyed.



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3623368
> 
> Frye boots 10.00
> 
> View attachment 3623366
> 
> Celine blouse 6.99
> 
> View attachment 3623363
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile blouse 5.99


Great blouses. 



Raven3766 said:


> So I found my first pair of Louboutin and Karl Lagerfeld boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624082


Both of those are super swanky! I've never found either designer either.


----------



## rjshops

Cc1213 said:


> Well, here's my best find to date...my newborn son, Luke. And like his mom, he's all about those second-hand treasures. The first pic is of him in a thrifted Burberry onesie ($5), and the second is of him in a thrifted Baby Graziella onesie.
> 
> View attachment 3628051
> 
> View attachment 3628052



Hi Cc1213: It's been a while since I posted to this thread. I love the pic of Luke in his chair -- he is a beautiful baby. Thanks for sharing. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Well, here's my best find to date...my newborn son, Luke. And like his mom, he's all about those second-hand treasures. The first pic is of him in a thrifted Burberry onesie ($5), and the second is of him in a thrifted Baby Graziella onesie.
> 
> View attachment 3628051
> 
> View attachment 3628052



Oh my gosh he's just the cutest!  Congratulations again !


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Well, here's my best find to date...my newborn son, Luke. And like his mom, he's all about those second-hand treasures. The first pic is of him in a thrifted Burberry onesie ($5), and the second is of him in a thrifted Baby Graziella onesie.
> 
> View attachment 3628051
> 
> View attachment 3628052


Oh so sweet! So handsome...


----------



## sdkitty

passed up a pair of AG jeans for $1 at a thrift store today.  They fit but I said to myself they're a lighter wash than I'd normally buy and need to be shortened.  So the $1 would now be $10.  Now I'm home and thinking for one dollar I could have bought them and modelled for DH and gotten his opinion.
Wonder if they might be there tomorrow.
Would you go back?


----------



## Raven3766

sdkitty said:


> passed up a pair of AG jeans for $1 at a thrift store today.  They fit but I said to myself they're a lighter wash than I'd normally buy and need to be shortened.  So the $1 would now be $10.  Now I'm home and thinking for one dollar I could have bought them and modelled for DH and gotten his opinion.
> Wonder if they might be there tomorrow.
> Would you go back?



I would go back. If they are still there, buy them. If not, then maybe that will be your chance to find something even better.


----------



## sdkitty

Raven3766 said:


> I would go back. If they are still there, buy them. If not, then maybe that will be your chance to find something even better.


I'm kicking myself now......for a dollar it wouldn't have mattered if they didn't work out
Will have to see if I can find time tomorrow to go back


----------



## sdkitty

Raven3766 said:


> I would go back. If they are still there, buy them. If not, then maybe that will be your chance to find something even better.


the other thing that held me back a bit was they were wearing thin on one of the thighs....but for a casual faded jean, that's not a deal-breaker


----------



## Raven3766

sdkitty said:


> I'm kicking myself now......for a dollar it wouldn't have mattered if they didn't work out
> Will have to see if I can find time tomorrow to go back


Don't feel that way, it's okay. I've left many items behind and have purchased as well. Take a chance, go back, if they are gone then they were not for you. There may be something even better waiting on you; you may stumble upon Chanel.


----------



## sdkitty

Raven3766 said:


> Don't feel that way, it's okay. I've left many items behind and have purchased as well. Take a chance, go back, if they are gone then they were not for you. There may be something even better waiting on you; you may stumble upon Chanel.


you're right....thanks


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Cc1213 said:


> Well, here's my best find to date...my newborn son, Luke. And like his mom, he's all about those second-hand treasures. The first pic is of him in a thrifted Burberry onesie ($5), and the second is of him in a thrifted Baby Graziella onesie.
> 
> View attachment 3628051
> 
> View attachment 3628052


What a cutie! Look at all that hair! Congrats!


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> passed up a pair of AG jeans for $1 at a thrift store today.  They fit but I said to myself they're a lighter wash than I'd normally buy and need to be shortened.  So the $1 would now be $10.  Now I'm home and thinking for one dollar I could have bought them and modelled for DH and gotten his opinion.
> Wonder if they might be there tomorrow.
> Would you go back?


 Yes I have and would go back.  Even if you had them shortened it's still a steal for AG denim.


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I have and would go back.  Even if you had them shortened it's still a steal for AG denim.


I know
I'm planning to go back but today being Saturday, if they didn't sell yesterday, there's a good chance they will sell today.  I need to go when they open this morning.  thought about calling them but you can't really count on someone taking the time and effort to look for something.


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> I know
> I'm planning to go back but today being Saturday, if they didn't sell yesterday, there's a good chance they will sell today.  I need to go when they open this morning.  thought about calling them but you can't really count on someone taking the time and effort to look for something.


You never know!  I left a D&G sweater one week because I wasn't sure about the style, went back the next week and it was still there and then half off!!  I believe if it's meant to be yours it will be there


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> You never know!  I left a D&G sweater one week because I wasn't sure about the style, went back the next week and it was still there and then half off!!  I believe if it's meant to be yours it will be there


thanks
if the jeans aren't there I'll just have to write it off as I rejected them on the first try.......just kicking myself as $1 is practically nothing - could have paid that at a parking meter


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> You never know!  I left a D&G sweater one week because I wasn't sure about the style, went back the next week and it was still there and then half off!!  I believe if it's meant to be yours it will be there



Got em. Angel boot cut. Still on ag website for $215


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> Got em. Angel boot cut. Still on ag website for $215


Yayyy!!!  Good for you !!


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy!!!  Good for you !!


thanks


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy!!!  Good for you !!


So the dollar jeans passed the modelling test with DH.  They are just a teeny bit too long - maybe a half inch.  I thought about drying them in the dryer and see if they shrink but since the fabric is wearing thin and most likely they would either not shrink at all or possibly shrink too much, I guess I better spring for the alterations cost.


----------



## Raven3766

sdkitty said:


> So the dollar jeans passed the modelling test with DH.  They are just a teeny bit too long - maybe a half inch.  I thought about drying them in the dryer and see if they shrink but since the fabric is wearing thin and most likely they would either not shrink at all or possibly shrink too much, I guess I better spring for the alterations cost.


Congrats! You purchased the jeans.


----------



## sdkitty

Raven3766 said:


> Congrats! You purchased the jeans.


thanks
yes, one of the all time best bargains I've snagged
now it remains to be seen how much wear I'll get out of them....


----------



## jorton

I haven't been to the thrift store in months but they put out a 50% off coupon so I decided to stop by.to be honest it was pretty picked over because the coupons usually run for a few weeks.

Wish I could find stuff like I see on Instagram like Marc Jacobs wallets and such but it's a no go here. Rarely if ever see designer items, not even old stuff.

The shoes at mine are usually pretty gross too. 

Though today I did spot these m. Gemi shoes. I had never heard of the brand but the quality look nice and they were barely worn probably the nicest shoes in the whole store. 
Anyway a quick Google and it turns out the brand makes quality Italian shoes and they retail at $250. It's a fairly new brand I believe. After the coupon they were only $5! Hopefully they will fit but I think they might be a half-size off, so I think I will be selling them!

It's always such a shame when you find something really nice and high quality and it doesn't fit


----------



## Simplyput

jorton said:


> It's always such a shame when you find something really nice and high quality and it doesn't fit



You may want consider selling it, so you can make money off it [emoji6] .


----------



## Tomsmom

Lilla P sweater


----------



## Tomsmom

Kelsi dagger blue suede boots


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3640643
> 
> Lilla P sweater



Pretty sweater (looks like cashmere?) and fabulous boots! Thanks for posting,


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Pretty sweater (looks like cashmere?) and fabulous boots! Thanks for posting,


Thank you  Magda!


----------



## SEWDimples

magdalinka said:


> $6.99 for this Prada embossed beauty. Retailed for around $2300. Needs a little touch up dye, which is already on the way. Giving it to my sister, she will be overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622261



What a deal and so nice of you to gift to your sister.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3640677
> 
> 
> Kelsi dagger blue suede boots



Love these


----------



## sdkitty

So I got these AG jeans for one dollar.  I noticed after I got them home the inner thighs are quite worn.  I want to fix them before they really become holes.  I'm thinking I'll probably bring them to the alterations lady and expect she will sew on some patches on the back side.  I thought about trying iron-on patches myself but most of the advice I'm seeing online seems to be even when using iron-on patches, reinforce with sewing.
Anyone use iron-on patches for this purpose?


----------



## merekat703

Recent finds. Opi polish was $1 each. Ring $7 14k rosegold with diamond and amethyst. Other clothes $6 each


----------



## sdkitty

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3654294
> View attachment 3654295
> View attachment 3654296
> View attachment 3654299
> 
> Recent finds. Opi polish was $1 each. Ring $7 14k rosegold with diamond and amethyst. Other clothes $6 each


that ring is beautiful....it's not costume jewelry?


----------



## Raven3766

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3654294
> View attachment 3654295
> View attachment 3654296
> View attachment 3654299
> 
> Recent finds. Opi polish was $1 each. Ring $7 14k rosegold with diamond and amethyst. Other clothes $6 each


Wow! Great finds! Amethyst is my birth stone and the Helmut Lang is nice!!!![emoji2]


----------



## merekat703

sdkitty said:


> that ring is beautiful....it's not costume jewelry?


Nope it was sold at Macys for about $400 the asking price was $10 but I got it for $7. Its stamped 14k and the jeweler said rose gold.


----------



## sdkitty

merekat703 said:


> Nope it was sold at Macys for about $400 the asking price was $10 but I got it for $7. Its stamped 14k and the jeweler said rose gold.


amazing
I don't go to thrift stores often as I don't have the patience.  For the most part around here they seem to know what they have and charge accordingly.  But sometimes something slips through the cracks.  Love that ring.


----------



## merekat703

sdkitty said:


> amazing
> I don't go to thrift stores often as I don't have the patience.  For the most part around here they seem to know what they have and charge accordingly.  But sometimes something slips through the cracks.  Love that ring.


I just think they had no idea. Love when that happens! But if it said Forever21 it would have been $25 haha that's how my town works.


----------



## sdkitty

merekat703 said:


> I just think they had no idea. Love when that happens! But if it said Forever21 it would have been $25 haha that's how my town works.


yeah, that's kind of like my $200 AG jeans for $1.  They didn't know what they were, plus when I got them home I found inner thigh wear so don't know if a consignment store would have sold them.  But for $12 I'm getting them fixed and I like them


----------



## Tomsmom

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3654294
> View attachment 3654295
> View attachment 3654296
> View attachment 3654299
> 
> Recent finds. Opi polish was $1 each. Ring $7 14k rosegold with diamond and amethyst. Other clothes $6 each


Great finds!!  Love all the polish and wow on the ring!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Leather Topshop dress €6
&Other Stories leather slippers €4


----------



## nefertiri

Sophie-Rose said:


> &Other Stories leather slippers €4
> View attachment 3654507



Awesome find!!!! So jealous!!!


----------



## magdalinka

Sophie-Rose said:


> Leather Topshop dress €6
> &Other Stories leather slippers €4
> 
> View attachment 3654506
> 
> View attachment 3654507


Wow that leather dress is fabulous! Great score!


merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3654294
> View attachment 3654295
> View attachment 3654296
> View attachment 3654299
> 
> Recent finds. Opi polish was $1 each. Ring $7 14k rosegold with diamond and amethyst. Other clothes $6 each


WOW WOW WOW at that ring! Looks phenomenal on you, congrats! Amazing price for the Helmut Lang, too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sophie-Rose said:


> Leather Topshop dress €6
> &Other Stories leather slippers €4
> 
> View attachment 3654506
> 
> View attachment 3654507



That's a really wearable dress .. Enjoy


----------



## Cc1213

Sorry for the crap pictures, but here's two little gems from this afternoon:

Missoni dress (orange label) -$6



Rebecca Taylor Blazer - $5


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Sorry for the crap pictures, but here's two little gems from this afternoon:
> 
> Missoni dress (orange label) -$6
> View attachment 3664756
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Blazer - $5
> View attachment 3664757



I love them both!


----------



## ladyash

I'm a month late but here is my vintage birthday gift to myself. Vintage Beatles bomber jacket. I'm so in love with this jacket!


----------



## LoVe

My best find to date has been this Longchamp Le Pliage tote in pretty much mint condition. Bought it for under 4$ and got it authenticated here on tPF.  Excuse the crinkliness.


----------



## Tomsmom

LoVe said:


> My best find to date has been this Longchamp Le Pliage tote in pretty much mint condition. Bought it for under 4$ and got it authenticated here on tPF.  Excuse the crinkliness.


Wow!  Great find!


----------



## Cc1213

LoVe said:


> My best find to date has been this Longchamp Le Pliage tote in pretty much mint condition. Bought it for under 4$ and got it authenticated here on tPF.  Excuse the crinkliness.



Such a nice, classic piece to own for only $4 [emoji57]


----------



## LoVe

Thank you @Tomsmom and @Cc1213!


----------



## LisaK026

Not a thrift find. My cat dug this up out in the yard tonight.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
It was compacted with dirt. The back is marked 1907. I'm taking a shovel out there tomorrow.


----------



## nefertiri

LisaK026 said:


> Not a thrift find. My cat dug this up out in the yard tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was compacted with dirt. The back is marked 1907. *I'm taking a shovel out there tomorrow.*



You really should!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Not a thrift find. My cat dug this up out in the yard tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was compacted with dirt. The back is marked 1907. I'm taking a shovel out there tomorrow.



Can't wait to see what else you find!


----------



## Raven3766

Very interesting, I'm with Tomsmom, can't wait to see what else you find!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Please keep us updated! This looks really interesting.


----------



## sdkitty

LisaK026 said:


> Not a thrift find. My cat dug this up out in the yard tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was compacted with dirt. The back is marked 1907. I'm taking a shovel out there tomorrow.


very interesting.....do you know if it's gold? 14K?


----------



## LisaK026

sdkitty said:


> very interesting.....do you know if it's gold? 14K?


I just got home from the jeweler, who said it's at least 14K gold and they would give me $200+ for scrap if it's just 14k, more if it was 18k. More digging this afternoon.


----------



## sdkitty

LisaK026 said:


> I just got home from the jeweler, who said it's at least 14K gold and they would give me $200+ for scrap if it's just 14k, more if it was 18k. More digging this afternoon.


yes, I'd dig too
if they'd give you that money for scrap and it's an antique, it must be worth a lot more
Of course, there is retail and there is wholesale.  But if you don't want to wear it, maybe you could consign it


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I just got home from the jeweler, who said it's at least 14K gold and they would give me $200+ for scrap if it's just 14k, more if it was 18k. More digging this afternoon.


Wow !


----------



## LisaK026

sdkitty said:


> yes, I'd dig too
> if they'd give you that money for scrap and it's an antique, it must be worth a lot more
> Of course, there is retail and there is wholesale.  But if you don't want to wear it, maybe you could consign it


I just think it is a really interesting old  piece. I have no intention of selling it right now.


----------



## sdkitty

LisaK026 said:


> I just think it is a really interesting old  piece. I have no intention of selling it right now.


yes, cat deserves a reward


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I don't think you should sell it either. It looks like a totally wearable piece!
I agree: that kitty deserves a reward.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

LisaK026 said:


> Not a thrift find. My cat dug this up out in the yard tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was compacted with dirt. The back is marked 1907. I'm taking a shovel out there tomorrow.



Good Luck, sounds like you need s metal detector [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Great finds everyone [emoji4] I found these two 14K bracelets at a place called finders keepers. 

This was $3.50



This one was $6



This one I found at a consignment shop. It's vintage Carolee for $40. Sterling silver, not a cheap price, but I really like it [emoji4]



Found this one at a consignment shop for $15. 10K and diamonds.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Great finds everyone [emoji4] I found these two 14K bracelets at a place called finders keepers.
> 
> This was $3.50
> View attachment 3673903
> 
> 
> This one was $6
> View attachment 3673900
> 
> 
> This one I found at a consignment shop. It's vintage Carolee for $40. Sterling silver, not a cheap price, but I really like it [emoji4]
> View attachment 3673908
> 
> 
> Found this one at a consignment shop for $15. 10K and diamonds.
> View attachment 3673914



Wow you've found so really pretty pieces. I'm terrible with finding jewelry I admire everyone else's finds


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Tomsmom said:


> Wow you've found so really pretty pieces. I'm terrible with finding jewelry I admire everyone else's finds



Thanks [emoji4] I wish I knew more about purses and designer brands. I always see so many but I have now idea what I am looking at lol.


----------



## Cc1213

LisaK026 said:


> I just got home from the jeweler, who said it's at least 14K gold and they would give me $200+ for scrap if it's just 14k, more if it was 18k. More digging this afternoon.



Woah! What a good kitty [emoji192]


----------



## Tomsmom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks [emoji4] I wish I knew more about purses and designer brands. I always see so many but I have now idea what I am looking at lol.


Google is your best friend at the thrift store. If I'm unsure about a name/brand I put whatever in my cart and google while I go along shopping ( this is while in the thrift store)


----------



## Simplyput

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks [emoji4] I wish I knew more about purses and designer brands. I always see so many but I have now idea what I am looking at lol.


Awesome!

If the handbags you are seeing are any indicator of your jewelry finds, you are passing some very nice things. 

Most donators donate more than one item at a time.

Hence the term:

'Cleaning out my closet.'

Congratulations![emoji7]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Simplyput said:


> Awesome!
> 
> If the handbags you are seeing are any indicator of your jewelry finds, you are passing some very nice things.
> 
> Most donators donate more than one item at a time.
> 
> Hence the term:
> 
> 'Cleaning out my closet.'
> 
> Congratulations![emoji7]



LOL [emoji4]

Thanks so much Simplyput [emoji5]


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks [emoji4] I wish I knew more about purses and designer brands. I always see so many but I have now idea what I am looking at lol.


It takes time to figure designers out. I learned a lot over my 14 yrs as a thrifter. I love this thread, it has been part of my education as well. Just take your time and do the research along the way.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> It takes time to figure designers out. I learned a lot over my 14 yrs as a thrifter. I love this thread, it has been part of my education as well. Just take your time and do the research along the way.



Thanks so much Raven3766! I will definitely do that, I really appreciate it [emoji5]


----------



## LisaK026

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Raven3766! I will definitely do that, I really appreciate it [emoji5]


And Raven is the expert with the best finds!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> And Raven is the expert with the best finds!


LisaK we have all been on this thread with fab finds for a while, but thank you. You are very kind.  I'm still dreaming of the Chanel find, I know I'm getting closer. I can feel it![emoji2]


----------



## magdalinka

Cyanide Rose said:


> Great finds everyone [emoji4] I found these two 14K bracelets at a place called finders keepers.
> 
> This was $3.50
> View attachment 3673903
> 
> 
> This one was $6
> View attachment 3673900
> 
> 
> This one I found at a consignment shop. It's vintage Carolee for $40. Sterling silver, not a cheap price, but I really like it [emoji4]
> View attachment 3673908
> 
> 
> Found this one at a consignment shop for $15. 10K and diamonds.
> View attachment 3673914


Those are all glorious! One of the greatest thrills is finding gold or Hermes / Chanel at a thrift store.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Not a thrift find. My cat dug this up out in the yard tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was compacted with dirt. The back is marked 1907. I'm taking a shovel out there tomorrow.


Good Kitty! Really hope you find more, we will be waiting . And I am with you on this one, we have all had fabulous finds, but Raven remains the Queen of H


----------



## Cyanide Rose

magdalinka said:


> Those are all glorious! One of the greatest thrills is finding gold or Hermes / Chanel at a thrift store.



Thanks so much magdalinka! I was surprised to find those gold pieces. There isn't usually much to find where I live, so I will be living vicariously through all the ladies here and learning what I can [emoji4]


----------



## LisaK026

GIANT 10"H X 12"W Deruta Italy Ceramic pot Estate Sale find. I thought she would probably say $50, she said $5. (I thought she was crazy). Found it online for $350.


----------



## LisaK026

Just last week I was thinking I'd like to find one of these for the yard. Old cast iron garden chair. $15


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> GIANT 10"H X 12"W Deruta Italy Ceramic pot Estate Sale find. I thought she would probably say $50, she said $5. (I thought she was crazy). Found it online for $350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683136


Beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Just last week I was thinking I'd like to find one of these for the yard. Old cast iron garden chair. $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683139


I love when that happens!  Great chair!


----------



## Peach08

Cc1213 said:


> Sorry for the crap pictures, but here's two little gems from this afternoon:
> 
> Missoni dress (orange label) -$6
> View attachment 3664756
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Blazer - $5
> View attachment 3664757



Such great pieces


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Just last week I was thinking I'd like to find one of these for the yard. Old cast iron garden chair. $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683139



I would love to have a set with that design. Hard to find and when you find it, it's expensive. Absolutely great find!


----------



## Raven3766

Love the pot too!!!


----------



## merekat703

some finds from SA half price day


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> GIANT 10"H X 12"W Deruta Italy Ceramic pot Estate Sale find. I thought she would probably say $50, she said $5. (I thought she was crazy). Found it online for $350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683136


That thing is beautiful! I would have snatched it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## LokiLu

New member and I am sooooo glad I found this forum - I have been "loving" the hunt for more years than I want to admit and probably more than a lot of you have been alive! 
Anyone else going to the big VNA (Visiting Nurse Association) rummage sale this coming weekend in Far Hills NJ?


----------



## Simplyput

LokiLu said:


> New member and I am sooooo glad I found this forum - I have been "loving" the hunt for more years than I want to admit and probably more than a lot of you have been alive!
> Anyone else going to the big VNA (Visiting Nurse Association) rummage sale this coming weekend in Far Hills NJ?


I have never been to that rummage sale, but I have heard about it. Are the prices reasonable? Cannot speak for the other members, but when I thrift I tend to spend a few dollars; however the rummage sales I have patronized seem to be a little more than $30 per item.

Welcome to the thread. [emoji2] 

What are some things that you like to thrift? I have thrifted almost everything imaginable. [emoji7]


----------



## Raven3766

LokiLu said:


> New member and I am sooooo glad I found this forum - I have been "loving" the hunt for more years than I want to admit and probably more than a lot of you have been alive!
> Anyone else going to the big VNA (Visiting Nurse Association) rummage sale this coming weekend in Far Hills NJ?


I live in Texas, so no. Wish I could! Welcome to the thread![emoji4]


----------



## Cc1213

Hey guys! Haven't posted in a while. I've found some really awesome Missoni/Chanel finds on Poshmark, but none were as exciting as this Eacada blazer that I found "in the wild".




I've also had tremendous luck finding designer baby clothes...ha, my husband thinks I'm crazy, but I'm already building a wardrobe for little Luke.

Here he is in his thrifted Tutto Piccolo sweater ($1)




And his thrifted Baby Graziella romper ($2, I believe)


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Hey guys! Haven't posted in a while. I've found some really awesome Missoni/Chanel finds on Poshmark, but none were as exciting as this Eacada blazer that I found "in the wild".
> 
> View attachment 3688180
> 
> 
> I've also had tremendous luck finding designer baby clothes...ha, my husband thinks I'm crazy, but I'm already building a wardrobe for little Luke.
> 
> Here he is in his thrifted Tutto Piccolo sweater ($1)
> 
> View attachment 3688182
> 
> 
> And his thrifted Baby Graziella romper ($2, I believe)
> 
> View attachment 3688183


OMG!!! That is the cutest baby!!! Great scores, but would love to see those Chanel & Missoni finds


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Hey guys! Haven't posted in a while. I've found some really awesome Missoni/Chanel finds on Poshmark, but none were as exciting as this Eacada blazer that I found "in the wild".
> 
> View attachment 3688180
> 
> 
> I've also had tremendous luck finding designer baby clothes...ha, my husband thinks I'm crazy, but I'm already building a wardrobe for little Luke.
> 
> Here he is in his thrifted Tutto Piccolo sweater ($1)
> 
> View attachment 3688182
> 
> 
> And his thrifted Baby Graziella romper ($2, I believe)
> 
> View attachment 3688183


Omg that baby is adorable!!! 

I agree we need to see the Chanel also


----------



## magdalinka

Hey girls and boys. Need opinions on a pair of Valentino espadrilles I found for $6. Good or a bit small?


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Hey girls and boys. Need opinions on a pair of Valentino espadrilles I found for $6. Good or a bit small?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689285


I'm sorry Magda but they look too small


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Hey girls and boys. Need opinions on a pair of Valentino espadrilles I found for $6. Good or a bit small?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689285



How do they feel on ?


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> I'm sorry Magda but they look too small


I had to scrunch my toes for it to look like that. Why can't I will my feet to be half a size smaller??? LOL thanks for the honesty. My loss may be my sister's gain.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> I had to scrunch my toes for it to look like that. Why can't I will my feet to be half a size smaller??? LOL thanks for the honesty. My loss may be my sister's gain.



I'm sure your sister will appreciate them.


----------



## LisaK026

Any pottery experts out there? 12" H


----------



## BeautyAddict58

LisaK026 said:


> Any pottery experts out there? 12" H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689686
> View attachment 3689687


The first 2 words look like Cativa and Portugal


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Cyanide Rose said:


> Great finds everyone [emoji4] I found these two 14K bracelets at a place called finders keepers.
> 
> This was $3.50
> View attachment 3673903
> 
> 
> This one was $6
> View attachment 3673900
> 
> 
> This one I found at a consignment shop. It's vintage Carolee for $40. Sterling silver, not a cheap price, but I really like it [emoji4]
> View attachment 3673908
> 
> 
> Found this one at a consignment shop for $15. 10K and diamonds.
> View attachment 3673914


Awesome bracelets!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3654294
> View attachment 3654295
> View attachment 3654296
> View attachment 3654299
> 
> Recent finds. Opi polish was $1 each. Ring $7 14k rosegold with diamond and amethyst. Other clothes $6 each


Wow, where did you find your ring?


----------



## Emon

The bags look so good....


----------



## nefertiri

Cc1213 said:


> View attachment 3688182
> 
> 
> And his thrifted Baby Graziella romper ($2, I believe)
> 
> View attachment 3688183



He is adorable!!!! Congrats!


----------



## LoVe

LisaK026 said:


> GIANT 10"H X 12"W Deruta Italy Ceramic pot Estate Sale find. I thought she would probably say $50, she said $5. (I thought she was crazy). Found it online for $350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683136





LisaK026 said:


> Just last week I was thinking I'd like to find one of these for the yard. Old cast iron garden chair. $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683139



Wow! Those are incredible finds! I am jealous.


----------



## Peach08

Have gotten some good deals lately
Just need to take some pics 

Over the weekend I found a sample set of jo Malone colognes for 15$
There is 20 various scents 

And a pair of brand new Tory burch sandals for 50$. They were slightly pricey compared to thrift prices but the condition was impeccable 




Also got a brand new shoe rack for 3$


----------



## Tomsmom

Peach08 said:


> Have gotten some good deals lately
> Just need to take some pics
> 
> Over the weekend I found a sample set of jo Malone colognes for 15$
> There is 20 various scents
> 
> And a pair of brand new Tory burch sandals for 50$. They were slightly pricey compared to thrift prices but the condition was impeccable
> View attachment 3692570
> View attachment 3692573
> 
> 
> Also got a brand new shoe rack for 3$


Great deal on the sandals!


----------



## PamK

LisaK026 said:


> GIANT 10"H X 12"W Deruta Italy Ceramic pot Estate Sale find. I thought she would probably say $50, she said $5. (I thought she was crazy). Found it online for $350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683136



Wow! What an awesome find!! Glad to hear there is another Ceramica/Deruta lover in the world - I collect it! Congratulations! [emoji1]


----------



## Peach08

Picked up with Gianfranco ferre dress for 4$ 
DBF thinks it looks like a costume 
What do you all think [emoji189]


----------



## Selenet

Peach08, I think the dress will look cute in summer! The best thing about second hand items are that you don't have to wear the items all the time to get value for money.
Here are some of my recent finds:


A pair of Fendi bug shoes!!! These are flats but I found Bag Bug pumps with a similar design that retail for 780 euros. These were 80 but after I figured this particular design is still sold I had to get these. I prefer flats to heels and this were my size! The details are so cute. These looked like brand new. 



A brand new pair of classic Bally heels in patent leather. These were around 40 I think. Perfect for office, the heel is only 3cm or so. 



Dior silk scarf for 5 euros! I love the pattern. I believe it is a vintage scarf but I'm not sure. This will be my scarf for cold summer nights. 

I might share more finds in the future! I love flea markets and second hand shops. You never know what you find there


----------



## Simplyput

Selenet said:


> I might share more finds in the future! :



I hope you will continue to share your finds because you have lovely taste.[emoji7]


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> Peach08, I think the dress will look cute in summer! The best thing about second hand items are that you don't have to wear the items all the time to get value for money.
> Here are some of my recent finds:
> View attachment 3700197
> 
> A pair of Fendi bug shoes!!! These are flats but I found Bag Bug pumps with a similar design that retail for 780 euros. These were 80 but after I figured this particular design is still sold I had to get these. I prefer flats to heels and this were my size! The details are so cute. These looked like brand new.
> 
> View attachment 3700196
> 
> A brand new pair of classic Bally heels in patent leather. These were around 40 I think. Perfect for office, the heel is only 3cm or so.
> 
> View attachment 3700198
> 
> Dior silk scarf for 5 euros! I love the pattern. I believe it is a vintage scarf but I'm not sure. This will be my scarf for cold summer nights.
> 
> I might share more finds in the future! I love flea markets and second hand shops. You never know what you find there



Love the shoes and that scarf is so pretty !


----------



## Cc1213

My uncle gave me 68 pairs of brand new J Renee shoes....what do I do with them? Any ideas on how to sell these? Some are super cool.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Selenet said:


> Peach08, I think the dress will look cute in summer! The best thing about second hand items are that you don't have to wear the items all the time to get value for money.
> Here are some of my recent finds:
> View attachment 3700197
> 
> A pair of Fendi bug shoes!!! These are flats but I found Bag Bug pumps with a similar design that retail for 780 euros. These were 80 but after I figured this particular design is still sold I had to get these. I prefer flats to heels and this were my size! The details are so cute. These looked like brand new.
> 
> View attachment 3700196
> 
> A brand new pair of classic Bally heels in patent leather. These were around 40 I think. Perfect for office, the heel is only 3cm or so.
> 
> View attachment 3700198
> 
> Dior silk scarf for 5 euros! I love the pattern. I believe it is a vintage scarf but I'm not sure. This will be my scarf for cold summer nights.
> 
> I might share more finds in the future! I love flea markets and second hand shops. You never know what you find there


LOVE those shoes and the scarf too!


----------



## Peach08

Selenet said:


> Peach08, I think the dress will look cute in summer! The best thing about second hand items are that you don't have to wear the items all the time to get value for money.
> Here are some of my recent finds:
> View attachment 3700197
> 
> A pair of Fendi bug shoes!!! These are flats but I found Bag Bug pumps with a similar design that retail for 780 euros. These were 80 but after I figured this particular design is still sold I had to get these. I prefer flats to heels and this were my size! The details are so cute. These looked like brand new.
> 
> View attachment 3700196
> 
> A brand new pair of classic Bally heels in patent leather. These were around 40 I think. Perfect for office, the heel is only 3cm or so.
> 
> View attachment 3700198
> 
> Dior silk scarf for 5 euros! I love the pattern. I believe it is a vintage scarf but I'm not sure. This will be my scarf for cold summer nights.
> 
> I might share more finds in the future! I love flea markets and second hand shops. You never know what you find there



Love the Fendi shoes and scarf! Great summer and spring colors


----------



## magdalinka

Selenet said:


> Peach08, I think the dress will look cute in summer! The best thing about second hand items are that you don't have to wear the items all the time to get value for money.
> Here are some of my recent finds:
> View attachment 3700197
> 
> A pair of Fendi bug shoes!!! These are flats but I found Bag Bug pumps with a similar design that retail for 780 euros. These were 80 but after I figured this particular design is still sold I had to get these. I prefer flats to heels and this were my size! The details are so cute. These looked like brand new.
> 
> View attachment 3700196
> 
> A brand new pair of classic Bally heels in patent leather. These were around 40 I think. Perfect for office, the heel is only 3cm or so.
> 
> View attachment 3700198
> 
> Dior silk scarf for 5 euros! I love the pattern. I believe it is a vintage scarf but I'm not sure. This will be my scarf for cold summer nights.
> 
> I might share more finds in the future! I love flea markets and second hand shops. You never know what you find there



In love with those Fendi flats, what an adorable find. And a very lovely summer scarf.


Cc1213 said:


> My uncle gave me 68 pairs of brand new J Renee shoes....what do I do with them? Any ideas on how to sell these? Some are super cool.
> 
> View attachment 3700388


LOL maybe you could consign some? Feel  like it would be a waste of time trying to sell on ebay??


----------



## jamamcg

Got this today. Another McQueen piece to add to my collection. Denim skirt from s/s 2003


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Got this today. Another McQueen piece to add to my collection. Denim skirt from s/s 2003
> 
> View attachment 3706752
> 
> View attachment 3706753


Nice!!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Raven3766 said:


> I would love to have a set with that design. Hard to find and when you find it, it's expensive. Absolutely great find!


I  am laughing because my parents still have the full set. I don't have a picture but its a round table with four chairs and a love seat. Wow!!!!


----------



## Selenet

I have always admired all the great finds in this thread but never replied myself, thank you everyone for all the comments.  It's good to know I am not alone and many other people share my obsession with second hand shopping! +I am a hoarder, so I can't pass good deals even if they aren't my size. 


Gucci jacket for 9€. Too big for me but perfect for my mom.



And for myself:
Burberry trench jacket for 20€
Hermes belt (with box) for 50€...slightly expensive but it's Hermes and two sided (brown and black)! From 1994
Malene Birger pouch for 3€
Miu Miu headband (with box) for 6€. Not sure where to use it but again couldn't just pass...


----------



## chowlover2

Selenet said:


> I have always admired all the great finds in this thread but never replied myself, thank you everyone for all the comments.  It's good to know I am not alone and many other people share my obsession with second hand shopping! +I am a hoarder, so I can't pass good deals even if they aren't my size.
> View attachment 3707102
> 
> Gucci jacket for 9€. Too big for me but perfect for my mom.
> 
> View attachment 3707103
> 
> And for myself:
> Burberry trench jacket for 20€
> Hermes belt (with box) for 50€...slightly expensive but it's Hermes and two sided (brown and black)! From 1994
> Malene Birger pouch for 3€
> Miu Miu headband (with box) for 6€. Not sure where to use it but again couldn't just pass...


You scored!


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> I have always admired all the great finds in this thread but never replied myself, thank you everyone for all the comments.  It's good to know I am not alone and many other people share my obsession with second hand shopping! +I am a hoarder, so I can't pass good deals even if they aren't my size.
> View attachment 3707102
> 
> Gucci jacket for 9€. Too big for me but perfect for my mom.
> 
> View attachment 3707103
> 
> And for myself:
> Burberry trench jacket for 20€
> Hermes belt (with box) for 50€...slightly expensive but it's Hermes and two sided (brown and black)! From 1994
> Malene Birger pouch for 3€
> Miu Miu headband (with box) for 6€. Not sure where to use it but again couldn't just pass...



Great deals!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

jamamcg said:


> Got this today. Another McQueen piece to add to my collection. Denim skirt from s/s 2003
> 
> View attachment 3706752
> 
> View attachment 3706753


S/S03 was one of my favorite collections!  I love that skirt. (Now all you need is the jacket!)


----------



## jamamcg

Vintage Leather said:


> S/S03 was one of my favorite collections!  I love that skirt. (Now all you need is the jacket!)



Oh I know. I will take either that one or the one dripping in rosary beads. [emoji12]


----------



## Michelle1x

Any opinions out there on how to get that musty "thrift store" smell from handbags?  For clothes you can just wash them... coats dry clean I guess.....


----------



## wis3ly

Selenet said:


> I have always admired all the great finds in this thread but never replied myself, thank you everyone for all the comments.  It's good to know I am not alone and many other people share my obsession with second hand shopping! +I am a hoarder, so I can't pass good deals even if they aren't my size.
> View attachment 3707102
> 
> Gucci jacket for 9€. Too big for me but perfect for my mom.
> 
> View attachment 3707103
> 
> And for myself:
> Burberry trench jacket for 20€
> Hermes belt (with box) for 50€...slightly expensive but it's Hermes and two sided (brown and black)! From 1994
> Malene Birger pouch for 3€
> Miu Miu headband (with box) for 6€. Not sure where to use it but again couldn't just pass...



Ahhh super jelly of that Hermes belt!!


----------



## hitt

Michelle1x said:


> Any opinions out there on how to get that musty "thrift store" smell from handbags?  For clothes you can just wash them... coats dry clean I guess.....


I've read about people using cat litter to soak up the musty smells of bags.


----------



## Selenet

wis3ly said:


> Ahhh super jelly of that Hermes belt!!


It was a flea market full of people selling their old stuff and I was so lucky no one had bought this one! I guess most people were prepared to spend 2-4 euros (2-5 dollars) per item, not 50.  Also the lady who sold this was so cute, she said it used to be her favorite but strangely, the belt got smaller over the years. I laughed so hard


----------



## Simplyput

Selenet said:


> It was a flea market full of people selling their old stuff and I was so lucky no one had bought this one! I guess most people were prepared to spend 2-4 euros (2-5 dollars) per item, not 50.  Also the lady who sold this was so cute, she said it used to be her favorite but strangely, the belt got smaller over the years. I laughed so hard


Yes, I love flea markets, too. I have found Pandora bracelets, 14k gold earrings and necklaces, diamonds, jade , silver, designer dresses (like Milly), Louis Vuitton handbags and Le Creuset in my flea market. [emoji7] 

I have done some amazing things with $20 at a flea market, but I too have paid $50 for a Hermes belt at a consignment shop. If you ever decide to sell it, you will get your money back plus more. [emoji6]


----------



## Selenet

*Simplyput: *Some of my best finds are from flea markets! People who don't know the real value of their items sell stuff for couple of euros.. I don't mind though  



Some more recent finds

Marella linen trousers and Kenzo dress FOR FREE!!! Local second hand shop has a sort of container box outdoors where they throw the ugliest and most used stuff (seriously, some of them should be thrown away) and found these. I guess they were placed there accidentally.
Max Mara dress 26 euros
Tod's NWT loafers 36 euros from s/s 2014



Prada sandals 18 euros



Prada s/s 2016 63 euros
All the shoes are my size (eur35/UK2.5/US5) and brand new! 

I am going to Rome next week, does anyone know any good second hand shops/ flea markets there? I tried to google but it's kinda difficult to know which shops are worth to visit...


----------



## Simplyput

Selenet,
Let us pledge to look in all thrifts, in all flea markets...at every nook and cranny. This lady found a ring at a car boot sale over 30 years ago before we were born. Glad she kept it because it turns out to be the big one. [emoji16]

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/22/luxury/car-boot-sale-diamond-sothebys/

I am not knocking any of my finds because I have not done bad either, but a girl can wish...


----------



## LisaK026

Michelle1x said:


> Any opinions out there on how to get that musty "thrift store" smell from handbags?  For clothes you can just wash them... coats dry clean I guess.....


Depending on the fabric of the bag, I used to spray Frebeze on a cloth and really lightly wipe it. Also just airing it out, outside would help.


----------



## jamamcg

Not found a tie in a while. Got this one today Gianni Versace 








Also got a Courreges mini skirt a few days ago. Need to clean it before I take some pics for you all.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Simplyput said:


> Selenet,
> Let us pledge to look in all thrifts, in all flea markets...at every nook and cranny. This lady found a ring at a car boot sale over 30 years ago before we were born. Glad she kept it because it turns out to be the big one. [emoji16]
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/22/luxury/car-boot-sale-diamond-sothebys/
> 
> I am not knocking any of my finds because I have not done bad either, but a girl can wish...


I totally agree (not that I am expecting to find anything of THAT magnitude). You should dig through those miscellaneous bins because you never know what might be lurking in there. Last time I found a Ferragamo tie at the bottom of a bin of cosmetic bags, single socks and other such bits and pieces in a store that keeps the ties out on racks. Maybe someone was going to come (back) for it?


----------



## Raven3766

Pao9 said:


> Hi Magda!
> 
> Been so busy traveling I barely have time to check out the forum, or see my family! Lol!
> 
> I went thrift shopping a couple of times and found cute stuff! Just didn't have time to take pics!!


Pao, helloooooo!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Not found a tie in a while. Got this one today Gianni Versace
> 
> View attachment 3714603
> 
> View attachment 3714604
> 
> View attachment 3714606
> 
> 
> Also got a Courreges mini skirt a few days ago. Need to clean it before I take some pics for you all.


Jama, hello! Like the tie, can't wait to see the Courreges. I fell into tie heaven. Someone donated designer ties for $1. I bought ten, will post.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, hello! Like the tie, can't wait to see the Courreges. I fell into tie heaven. Someone donated designer ties for $1. I bought ten, will post.



10!!!!!  I can't wait to see these [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]. 

I'm going to London for a few days next week hoping to hit up some of my favourite secondhand shops. I want to find more McQueen [emoji38] 

I follow Decades LA on Instagram and they just posted a new arrival in their store. McQueen dress from 1996 

But the price [emoji30][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Raven3766

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

Left to right, Hermes, Holland & Sherry, Tino Cosma, Louis Vuitton, Leonard, Longchamp, Ferragamo, and Dormeuil....forgot one more, another Hermes.  Purchased all for $1.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> 10!!!!!  I can't wait to see these [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> I'm going to London for a few days next week hoping to hit up some of my favourite secondhand shops. I want to find more McQueen [emoji38]
> 
> I follow Decades LA on Instagram and they just posted a new arrival in their store. McQueen dress from 1996
> 
> But the price [emoji30][emoji24][emoji24]
> View attachment 3717144


Love, love, love the dress!!!!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Left to right, Hermes, Holland & Sherry, Tino Cosma, Louis Vuitton, Leonard, Longchamp, Ferragamo, and Dormeuil....forgot one more, another Hermes.  Purchased all for $1.


Great scores Raven, the LV is so subtle but still recognizable. Beautiful!


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> 10!!!!!  I can't wait to see these [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16].
> 
> I'm going to London for a few days next week hoping to hit up some of my favourite secondhand shops. I want to find more McQueen [emoji38]
> 
> I follow Decades LA on Instagram and they just posted a new arrival in their store. McQueen dress from 1996
> 
> But the price [emoji30][emoji24][emoji24]
> View attachment 3717144


OMG glorious dress!! Didn't realize older McQ can score such a $$$ pricetag. Can but a nice car for that money


----------



## magdalinka

Had a great few weeks. Here we go:
Ferragamo bags $7 each
Burberry vintage silk scarf $4
Burberry wool and silk huge shawl $6
Bottega bag $6



View attachment 3718247


----------



## Selenet

magdalinka said:


> Had a great few weeks. Here we go:
> Ferragamo bags $7 each
> Burberry vintage silk scarf $4
> Burberry wool and silk huge shawl $6
> Bottega bag $6
> View attachment 3718243
> View attachment 3718245
> View attachment 3718246
> View attachment 3718247
> View attachment 3718249
> View attachment 3718251



You scored! Fantastic bags


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Had a great few weeks. Here we go:
> Ferragamo bags $7 each
> Burberry vintage silk scarf $4
> Burberry wool and silk huge shawl $6
> Bottega bag $6
> View attachment 3718243
> View attachment 3718245
> View attachment 3718246
> View attachment 3718247
> View attachment 3718249
> View attachment 3718251



Oh my gosh Magda!  That huge shawl is to die for!  And the bags!!  Wow!


----------



## sourapril

Manolo Blahnik flats $70


----------



## sourapril

Which thrift stores in London do you recommend?


----------



## Tomsmom

sourapril said:


> Manolo Blahnik flats $70



I love them!!


----------



## Tomsmom

.


----------



## Tomsmom

A find from the bay. Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love for 89.00. Excellent condition.


----------



## Simplyput

Yves saint Laurent medium muse handbag $4
585/14k necklace $1
Nib tiffany and company rockcut bowl $1
Gucci watches and silver bracelet $8
Gucci watch and 14k gold bracelet, I think the 14k leaf bracelet is custom made
925 Angel pendant
14k gold electroplate watch
14k large earrings
14k diamond cut filigree earrings
Pandora bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Large mirror


----------



## Simplyput

Silver and onyx cufflinks $3
Nwt milly dress $3
Wallets kate spade, Michael kors
Krementz 925 necklace
Louis Vuitton waist bag $15 at the flea market
Large mirror with $300 price tag for $5
Pandora bracelet with 9 charms 
$10 @ flea
	

		
			
		

		
	



Juicy couture jewelry 14 pieces


----------



## Simplyput

View attachment 3718944
View attachment 3718945
View attachment 3718946

https://www.amazon.com/Saint-Laurent-Medium-Leather-Handbag/dp/B00RDJ1RGC#

14k white diamond pear shap pendant $2
925 Carmella ring $5
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3718949
View attachment 3718951

Michael kors coat  puffy $2
14k diamond cross $2 flea market
Two jade bracelets $2 a piece at flea
Marc Jacobs handbag $2


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3718907
> View attachment 3718893
> View attachment 3718886
> View attachment 3718887
> View attachment 3718888
> View attachment 3718852
> View attachment 3718853
> 
> 
> Silver and onyx cufflinks $3
> Nwt milly dress $3
> Wallets kate spade, Michael kors
> Krementz 925 necklace
> Louis Vuitton waist bag $15 at the flea market
> Large mirror with $300 price tag for $5
> Pandora bracelet with 9 charms
> $10 @ flea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718916
> 
> Juicy couture jewelry 14 pieces




Wow you hit the jackpot!


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3718826
> View attachment 3718828
> View attachment 3718829
> View attachment 3718830
> View attachment 3718831
> View attachment 3718832
> View attachment 3718833
> View attachment 3718834
> View attachment 3718836
> 
> 
> Yves saint Laurent medium muse handbag $4
> 585/14k necklace $1
> Nib tiffany and company rockcut bowl $1
> Gucci watches and silver bracelet $8
> Gucci watch and 14k gold bracelet, I think the 14k leaf bracelet is custom made
> 925 Angel pendant
> 14k gold electroplate watch
> 14k large earrings
> 14k diamond cut filigree earrings
> Pandora bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718850
> 
> Large mirror


The earrings were $1 & $2, The Pandora bracelet $1, the 925 Galliano Angel pendant watch and gold watch $5 a piece. All from the fm.

Rectangle mirror $7.


----------



## Simplyput

Tomsmom said:


> Wow you hit the jackpot!


Thank you. What are very nice thing to say.[emoji253] [emoji254] [emoji255] [emoji256] [emoji257] [emoji258] [emoji259]


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Had a great few weeks. Here we go:
> Ferragamo bags $7 each
> Burberry vintage silk scarf $4
> Burberry wool and silk huge shawl $6
> Bottega bag $6
> View attachment 3718243
> View attachment 3718245
> View attachment 3718246
> View attachment 3718247
> View attachment 3718249
> View attachment 3718251


Great finds Magda!


----------



## wis3ly

Simplyput said:


> The earrings were $1 & $2, The Pandora bracelet $1, the 925 Galliano Angel pendant watch and gold watch $5 a piece. All from the fm.
> 
> Rectangle mirror $7.



I need to move to wherever you are and stalk these flea markets weekly!!


----------



## Selenet

sourapril said:


> Manolo Blahnik flats $70


They are so cute and flats are always so comfortable!



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3718785
> 
> A find from the bay. Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love for 89.00. Excellent condition.


It looks lovely!



Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3718826
> View attachment 3718828
> View attachment 3718829
> View attachment 3718830
> View attachment 3718831
> View attachment 3718832
> View attachment 3718833
> View attachment 3718834
> View attachment 3718836
> 
> 
> Yves saint Laurent medium muse handbag $4
> 585/14k necklace $1
> Nib tiffany and company rockcut bowl $1
> Gucci watches and silver bracelet $8
> Gucci watch and 14k gold bracelet, I think the 14k leaf bracelet is custom made
> 925 Angel pendant
> 14k gold electroplate watch
> 14k large earrings
> 14k diamond cut filigree earrings
> Pandora bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718850
> 
> Large mirror



WOW! You scored. I love the YSL bag.


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3718944
> View attachment 3718945
> View attachment 3718946
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Saint-Laurent-Medium-Leather-Handbag/dp/B00RDJ1RGC#
> 
> 14k white diamond pear shap pendant $2
> 925 Carmella ring $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718949
> View attachment 3718951
> 
> Michael kors coat  puffy $2
> 14k diamond cross $2 flea market
> Two jade bracelets $2 a piece at flea
> Marc Jacobs handbag $2











Thank you. Trying to repost pictures
[emoji257] [emoji6]


----------



## Simplyput

Here is the mj frog handbag.


----------



## Selenet

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3722215
> View attachment 3722216
> View attachment 3722217
> View attachment 3722218
> View attachment 3722219
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Trying to repost pictures
> [emoji257] [emoji6]


The MK puffer is a great find -when it's -15C degrees the shorter ones are useless...


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> Selenet,
> Let us pledge to look in all thrifts, in all flea markets...at every nook and cranny. This lady found a ring at a car boot sale over 30 years ago before we were born. Glad she kept it because it turns out to be the big one. [emoji16]
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/22/luxury/car-boot-sale-diamond-sothebys/
> 
> I am not knocking any of my finds because I have not done bad either, but a girl can wish...


http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/08/luxury/car-boot-sale-diamond-ring-sells-for-847k/index.html
[emoji6]


----------



## Selenet

Simplyput said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2017/06/08/luxury/car-boot-sale-diamond-ring-sells-for-847k/index.html
> [emoji6]


I need to find these car boot sales!


----------



## Selenet

Yayyy found some nice things again. Now I need to take a break but "hunting" is addictive!


Kenzo college 8,55€
I was looking for one that isn't the typical tiger one and finally found this one. :> It's for kids but I'm petite and it's generously cut.



Kenzo tiger t-shirt 9,45€



Burberry jeans 15€... I have these in another color and really like them so couldn't resist.



Missoni main line long cardigan 20€. I think the print is very typical Missoni





Longchamp Le Pliage 3€ and Longchamp Le Pliage silk scarf 8€
The scarf isn't new but it will go so well together with the bag. My mom loved the scarf so I might give these both to her.  I have found tons of good stuff for her as well but I don't have any pics.


Ralph Lauren Black Label skirt NWT 16€
My first NWT find ever. It says 1290$ on the tag so pretty good discount   It ends just below knees.

Rome was a little disappointing in terms of second hand shopping, there weren't any good second hand shops but otherwise a beautiful city.


----------



## jamamcg

Ok so London thrifts were a bust. But my favourite consignment store always comes up with the treasure [emoji6]. 

My thrift finds were these two books. 
Vogue sewing book from 1978


And vintage fashion book. (I think someone on here found this book before) also in 2015 I saw this book in a thrift store in Brighton but didn't buy it. Went back a few days later and sadly it was gone. What goes around comes around [emoji12]


----------



## jamamcg

While in London I went to visit my best friend who moved to Brighton and she showed me around and took me to a vintage market. I could of bought everything, but as I was flying home I couldn't buy much. Picked up a few things. 

Hand coloured etching from 1845 



Another cool etching. I liked the ladies expression 



Vintage French fashion magazine from 1961



And a Issue of Paris Match from 1956 with Audrey Hepburn on the cover


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> While in London I went to visit my best friend who moved to Brighton and she showed me around and took me to a vintage market. I could of bought everything, but as I was flying home I couldn't buy much. Picked up a few things.
> 
> Hand coloured etching from 1845
> View attachment 3729102
> 
> 
> Another cool etching. I liked the ladies expression
> View attachment 3729103
> 
> 
> Vintage French fashion magazine from 1961
> View attachment 3729104
> 
> 
> And a Issue of Paris Match from 1956 with Audrey Hepburn on the cover
> View attachment 3729106


Audrey Hepburn- I swoon!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> Audrey Hepburn- I swoon!



I didn't even realise it was Audrey Hepburn on the cover till I got home.


----------



## jamamcg

And finally. My consignment store finds. The man who owns the store remembers me and he tells me all the new products that I might be interested in when I visit. He also kept the store open for me as I couldn't make up my mind what I wanted. This is what I got. 

Hermes black cotton collarless shirt 






Hermes linen collarless shirt 






Dior jeans 






And finally Alexander McQueen Navy boat neck knit sweater


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> And finally. My consignment store finds. The man who owns the store remembers me and he tells me all the new products that I might be interested in when I visit. He also kept the store open for me as I couldn't make up my mind what I wanted. This is what I got.
> 
> Hermes black cotton collarless shirt
> 
> View attachment 3729970
> 
> View attachment 3729971
> 
> 
> Hermes linen collarless shirt
> 
> View attachment 3729972
> 
> View attachment 3729973
> 
> 
> Dior jeans
> 
> View attachment 3729974
> 
> View attachment 3729975
> 
> 
> And finally Alexander McQueen Navy boat neck knit sweater
> 
> View attachment 3729976
> 
> View attachment 3729977


Wow! That was such a nice guy! Great buys!!!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Had a great few weeks. Here we go:
> Ferragamo bags $7 each
> Burberry vintage silk scarf $4
> Burberry wool and silk huge shawl $6
> Bottega bag $6
> View attachment 3718243
> View attachment 3718245
> View attachment 3718246
> View attachment 3718247
> View attachment 3718249
> View attachment 3718251


 $6 Bottega. WOW!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

I found an Emilio Pucci by Jana handbag for $2. Took a pic of the front and back...


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I found an Emilio Pucci by Jana handbag for $2. Took a pic of the front and back...
> View attachment 3733190
> View attachment 3733191



Your giving me Pucci envy again. Love the colours.


----------



## Simplyput

Just a lil' silver and gold. [emoji6] 
14k gold beverly hills bracelet 
10k ball necklace
Three 10k pendants
925 ring

Last picture all sterling. Need to find put what stones are in the pendants.

Just a couple dollars for each piece.[emoji7]


----------



## ipsum

magdalinka said:


> Had a great few weeks.


Where did you got these fabulous steals? Do you mind sharing the secret location?


----------



## Chubbydeer

Hi There, I got these glasses for a couple of bucks, but I think they are fake.  Can anyone authenticate (deauthenticate) them for me, so I won't feel bad donating them again?  The reason why I think they are fake is because the plastic at the hinges on both sides have a little bit sticking out, and they print quality of the words inside the arms aren't the best quality.  Otherwise they are actually quite heavy.  So please, any help would be appreciated.  The last post on this page https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/versace-authentication-thread.182637/page-40


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I found an Emilio Pucci by Jana handbag for $2. Took a pic of the front and back...
> View attachment 3733190
> View attachment 3733191


Cool. My friend is really into vintage Pucci.


----------



## Simplyput

Deleted


----------



## Luv2Scoop

I posted this on another thread. A few years ago I purchased this from someone on Ebay, $14 for a Coach HippyFlap purse. I also purchased another white purse, brand new never used for $50. It arrived in all the original coach packaging.


----------



## Simplyput

Hopefully one day I will be able to put this beauty in my yard. It is a cast iron and metal arch gate. Paid only a few dollars at my charity shop for it last week. This is the attached picture as it is purchased new in box unassembled. Can't find a similar one online, but I have been told I got a true deal. 

I also got a nib Blink home monitoring system.


----------



## Simplyput

https://www.realmoms.com/8-ways-transform-upgrade-wardrobe/

If you have a moment watch the video, it gives great tips and tricks[emoji6]


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Had a great few weeks. Here we go:
> Ferragamo bags $7 each
> Burberry vintage silk scarf $4
> Burberry wool and silk huge shawl $6
> Bottega bag $6
> View attachment 3718243
> View attachment 3718245
> View attachment 3718246
> View attachment 3718247
> View attachment 3718249
> View attachment 3718251


Dying. Dying dying dying. Those bags are heavenly


----------



## lalapalozza0502

St. John lace tunic dress $4
3.1 Philip Lim dress $4


----------



## Tomsmom

snarahari88 said:


> St. John lace tunic dress $4
> 3.1 Philip Lim dress $4


Beautiful!


----------



## lotus_elise

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3743618
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day I will be able to put this beauty in my yard. It is a cast iron and metal arch gate. Paid only a few dollars at my charity shop for it last week. This is the attached picture as it is purchased new in box unassembled. Can't find a similar one online, but I have been told I got a true deal.
> 
> I also got a nib Blink home monitoring system.



That is a good deal, those are ridiculously expensive!


----------



## Tomsmom

AgnesB dumpling bag, brand new


----------



## Cc1213

Haven't been thrifting in a while, but my mom and I went today and found a couple pairs of boots. 

Hunter boots for me - $15 (didn't even know Hunter made leather boots)




And Ugg Camille boots for me mom - $30


----------



## Tomsmom

Cc1213 said:


> Haven't been thrifting in a while, but my mom and I went today and found a couple pairs of boots.
> 
> Hunter boots for me - $15 (didn't even know Hunter made leather boots)
> View attachment 3750088
> 
> View attachment 3750089
> 
> And Ugg Camille boots for me mom - $30
> View attachment 3750090
> 
> View attachment 3750091


Great  boots!!


----------



## Raven3766

Found a Celine for $2. It's my first Celine find!


----------



## Raven3766

Sorry for the double and sideways posting.  I was using my "new" cell for the first time.


----------



## Simplyput

Juicy couture necklace $2 
925 and stone (jade?) necklace $5
14k gold monogrammed men ring $2


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Found a Celine for $2. It's my first Celine find!
> View attachment 3753375


Gorgeous Raven!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous Raven!


Thanks Tomsmon!


----------



## Peach08

Raven3766 said:


> Found a Celine for $2. It's my first Celine find!
> View attachment 3753375



The color looks gorgeous


----------



## Raven3766

I am celebrating the 4th indoors today. I am exhausted from work and I gonna post!  I found a MiuMiu, snakeskin


Peach08 said:


> The color looks gorgeous


I will post, I don't know if I ever posted it  but I will.


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

Got my new Mulberry Roxanne in canvas for a total bargain! I'm completely in love  Gonna try inserting an image for the first time lol.
View media item 3021


----------



## Tomsmom

ShoppingAddict94 said:


> Got my new Mulberry Roxanne in canvas for a total bargain! I'm completely in love  Gonna try inserting an image for the first time lol.
> View media item 3021


Very nice!


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

Tomsmom said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Raven3766

ShoppingAddict94 said:


> Got my new Mulberry Roxanne in canvas for a total bargain! I'm completely in love  Gonna try inserting an image for the first time lol.
> View media item 3021


Love it! It is soooo pretty!


----------



## ShoppingAddict94

Raven3766 said:


> Love it! It is soooo pretty!


Thank you.  Agreed, it's gorgeous.


----------



## chocolagirl

I found a chanel uniform cardigan at vv


----------



## Tomsmom

New to me patio furniture!!  40.00 yard sale the woman initially wanted 50 but quickly went down to 40 when I said I would take it right then and there


----------



## wisconsin

That haul
Ferragamo, Burberry etc etc
Is this for real!!


----------



## LisaK026

McCoy vase $5, Wedgwood blue plate $1
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Yard sale finds


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> New to me patio furniture!!  40.00 yard sale the woman initially wanted 50 but quickly went down to 40 when I said I would take it right then and there
> View attachment 3757520


Nice!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> McCoy vase $5, Wedgwood blue plate $1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yard sale finds


Gorgeous blues!


----------



## Simplyput

https://www.amazon.com/NuBrilliance-Microdermabrasion-Skin-System-White/dp/B00547H5U2

Flea market find even vendor said looks new. Missing power adapter. Paid $4. Couldn't believe it. Thought he was saying $40. Glad I asked twice

Black hills 10k gold ring$2
925 Israel earrings $1
Sterling flower cufflinks $1
925 amethyst pendant$1
Michael kors handbag $1.50
Gucci pochette Abbey handbag $1


----------



## Simplyput




----------



## chowlover2

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3757797
> View attachment 3757798
> View attachment 3757799
> View attachment 3757800
> View attachment 3757801
> View attachment 3757802


Wow!


----------



## Michelle1x

Hi Ladies, question for this thread.
My employees are millennial thrifters.  They took me to a goodwill "outlet".  This place brings out huge cardboard cases of clothes and puts them in these blue bins, where people sift through them and buy what they want for $1.60/lb.  It almost looks like an old movie where people are prospecting for gold.  Is this common?

My Goodwill stores want almost $20 for coats now.  This is too much unless its a good designer.  Amazingly I think some Goodwill stores in California are actually overpriced.  Maybe these outlets are where the thrift store resellers on ebay get their wares?


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3757797
> View attachment 3757798
> View attachment 3757799
> View attachment 3757800
> View attachment 3757801
> View attachment 3757802


Great haul!!


----------



## Raven3766

I've been looking through my Vogue patterns and found a pattern by Patrick Kelly. I didn't know who he was until I did research. So interesting....


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> I've been looking through my Vogue patterns and found a pattern by Patrick Kelly. I didn't know who he was until I did research. So interesting....


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I've been looking through my Vogue patterns and found a pattern by Patrick Kelly. I didn't know who he was until I did research. So interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758854



I come across so many patterns by designers I have never heard of before. It's always interesting to discover new designers.


----------



## jamamcg

An exciting find for me. Givenchy by Alexander McQueen S/S 1998 wool and leather suit. Sadly its previous owner ironed it at some point and has damaged the leather in places, but I still love it.


----------



## tannfran

jamamcg said:


> And finally. My consignment store finds. The man who owns the store remembers me and he tells me all the new products that I might be interested in when I visit. He also kept the store open for me as I couldn't make up my mind what I wanted. This is what I got.
> 
> Hermes black cotton collarless shirt
> 
> View attachment 3729970
> 
> View attachment 3729971
> 
> 
> Hermes linen collarless shirt
> 
> View attachment 3729972
> 
> View attachment 3729973
> 
> 
> Dior jeans
> 
> View attachment 3729974
> 
> View attachment 3729975
> 
> 
> And finally Alexander McQueen Navy boat neck knit sweater
> 
> View attachment 3729976
> 
> View attachment 3729977



Great finds!!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> An exciting find for me. Givenchy by Alexander McQueen S/S 1998 wool and leather suit. Sadly its previous owner ironed it at some point and has damaged the leather in places, but I still love it.
> 
> View attachment 3761709


Jama that is one cool find! Love it!


----------



## shadesofblack07

Michelle1x said:


> Hi Ladies, question for this thread.
> My employees are millennial thrifters.  They took me to a goodwill "outlet".  This place brings out huge cardboard cases of clothes and puts them in these blue bins, where people sift through them and buy what they want for $1.60/lb.  It almost looks like an old movie where people are prospecting for gold.  Is this common?
> 
> My Goodwill stores want almost $20 for coats now.  This is too much unless its a good designer.  Amazingly I think some Goodwill stores in California are actually overpriced.  Maybe these outlets are where the thrift store resellers on ebay get their wares?


My sis took me to the "outlet" in the bay area, and yes, it was exactly that. Regulars there are resellers, no doubt about that. We did find some really good quality stuff, and you really can't beat $1.50/lb.

You think regular goodwills are getting pricier... wait until you check out the goodwill "boutique" lol.


----------



## Simplyput

shadesofblack07 said:


> My sis took me to the "outlet" in the bay area, and yes, it was exactly that. Regulars there are resellers, no doubt about that. We did find some really good quality stuff, and you really can't beat $1.50/lb.
> 
> You think regular goodwills are getting pricier... wait until you check out the goodwill "boutique" lol.


It is easy for me to spot a reseller at an outlet store. They wear gloves, have face masks and know each other's names.[emoji4]


----------



## Michelle1x

shadesofblack07 said:


> My sis took me to the "outlet" in the bay area, and yes, it was exactly that. Regulars there are resellers, no doubt about that. We did find some really good quality stuff, and you really can't beat $1.50/lb.
> 
> You think regular goodwills are getting pricier... wait until you check out the goodwill "boutique" lol.



Yep- thats it, the Goodwill outlet in Burlingame.  I think it has the items that never make it to the stores (not worth selling)- AND the items from the stores that don't sell.  But some good stuff doesn't sell because it is overpriced at our goodwills.  Thats probably what the resellers are hunting for there.
Hopefully those resellers are fully cleaning those items before they sell them.

I've deliberately avoided that boutique so far.  I think the merchandising mgrs at the bay area Goodwills are retailers from the past and have no clue about the worth of used fast fashion.  I found a Fleurette plus size coat at the Mission st (main) Goodwill in SF- it was marked as a "top" for $9.99, I took it to the cash register and they said it should have been marked as a coat for $19.99, so I walked away.  It wasn't pristine condition, in fact it was pretty ratty.  I doubt they get $20 for that coat, esp in that location.  It might wind up at the outlet.


----------



## Tomsmom

Couldn't resist this t shirt


----------



## Tomsmom

Bally cashmere sweater




	

		
			
		

		
	
Dolce and gabbana denim that fit like a glove.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Marc by Marc Jacobs blouse


----------



## pmburk

Bought this for $10 at a yard sale Saturday, vintage (maybe late 1970s/early 1980s?) Hermes Tigre Royal scarf.


----------



## Tomsmom

pmburk said:


> Bought this for $10 at a yard sale Saturday, vintage (maybe late 1970s/early 1980s?) Hermes Tigre Royal scarf.


Simply beautiful!!


----------



## pmburk

Tomsmom said:


> Simply beautiful!!



Thanks!!! I tried to get it authenticated here, but apparently they won't authenticate already purchased items.  Oh well. I love it and everything definitely seems "right" about it, so I guess that's all that matters. I wouldn't be reselling it anyway!


----------



## Simplyput

pmburk said:


> Thanks!!! I tried to get it authenticated here, but apparently they won't authenticate already purchased items.  Oh well. I love it and everything definitely seems "right" about it, so I guess that's all that matters. I wouldn't be reselling it anyway!


Yes, sometimes members here on TPF don't authenticate others belongings. I think it is real, but it would have been helpful for me to see pictures of the rolled hems and the origin tag just to confirm.

I have seen fake thrifted items posted here, so you did do right in attempting to have it authenticated first.


----------



## pmburk

Simplyput said:


> Yes, sometimes members here on TPF don't authenticate others belongings. I think it is real, but it would have been helpful for me to see pictures of the rolled hems and the origin tag just to confirm.
> 
> I have seen fake thrifted items posted here, so you did do right in attempting to have it authenticated first.



Thanks! There is no origin tag, and there doesn't appear to be a place where one was torn off.  I don't know enough about Hermes to know if all scarves have them? The hem is hand stitched & rolled forward (toward the "front" of the design) I may take a few more pics to post.  The funny part is that the lady running the sale even said, "That's an authentic Hermes" right before she said $10. My husband said I had the $10 out before she even finished her sentence.


----------



## Lodpah

Not me but my sister scored a barely used Louis Vuitton MM Neverfull for 175 at an estate sale. Apparently the woman just put everything on her table and sold things. It's authentic. My sister does not know other brands and she kept telling me she also had Bal . . . . I said Balenciaga? She said also lots of Lboutins? I nearly freaked but oh well . . . I'm happy she got her bag.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

pmburk said:


> Thanks!!! I tried to get it authenticated here, but apparently they won't authenticate already purchased items.  Oh well. I love it and everything definitely seems "right" about it, so I guess that's all that matters. I wouldn't be reselling it anyway!


Again, there is a knowledgeable collector, always happy to help on the Ebay Fashion Board (Vanessa).


----------



## pmburk

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Again, there is a knowledgeable collector, always happy to help on the Ebay Fashion Board (Vanessa).



Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Simplyput

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Again, there is a knowledgeable collector, always happy to help on the Ebay Fashion Board (Vanessa).


Didn't know we were allowed to mention other members whom post outside this  forum here.[emoji15] 

I thought I could help because I have found and purchased (preowned from ts) and authenticated quite a few Hermes scarves as well.[emoji1]

Believe me, she knows me on the other board.


----------



## pmburk

Simplyput said:


> Didn't know we were allowed to mention other members whom post outside this  forum here.[emoji15]
> 
> I thought I could help because I have found and purchased (preowned from ts) and authenticated quite a few Hermes scarves as well.[emoji1]
> 
> Believe me, she knows me on the other board.



Sorry if I contributed to the confusion... I thought she meant the ebay section on this forum. I'm not a member on any other forums.


----------



## Simplyput

pmburk said:


> Sorry if I contributed to the confusion... I thought she meant the ebay section on this forum. I'm not a member on any other forums.


I could be wrong, but that authenticator participates outside this forum and, yes she is very good. I did see the rolled hems of your scarf in a subsequent picture of the scarf tied to your Louis Vuitton bag and I am positive it is genuine. Again, some people don't want their names mentioned on other boards or forums, so I am unsure what her response may or may not be, but when I see her help others she has always been kind and warm. 

A yard sale? Thud. (On the floor)

I am hearing wonderful things about yard sales recently...especially the ones where the ex-spouse didn't want anything to do with the person who gifted or left their items...people finding gold and diamond rings and earrings from .50 cents to five dollars. Yard sales are too early for me. Was it somewhere close?


----------



## pmburk

Simplyput said:


> I could be wrong, but that authenticator participates outside this forum and, yes she is very good. I did see the rolled hems of your scarf in a subsequent picture of the scarf tied to your Louis Vuitton bag and I am positive it is genuine. Again, some people don't want their names mentioned on other boards or forums, so I am unsure what her response may or may not be, but when I see her help others she has always been kind and warm.
> 
> A yard sale? Thud. (On the floor)
> 
> I am hearing wonderful things about yard sales recently...especially the ones where the ex-spouse didn't want anything to do with the person who gifted or left their items...people finding gold and diamond rings and earrings from .50 cents to five dollars. Yard sales are too early for me. Was it somewhere close?



We live in a fairly large city, and the sale was not too far from us. We do NOT get up early to go to sales!  We were out doing some other errands & saw a sign. This was probably around noon or so. It was obviously a cleanout of an older person's (parent's?) home, most of the nicer items were vintage 70s/80s. The scarf was actually in the middle of a huge pile on the ground in the middle of the driveway. There was also a Gucci wallet which seemed authentic (markings correct etc.), but I wasn't sure it was leather, so I passed.

We used to frequent estate sales, but now so many people are trying to become "flippers" and resell to make a living off ebay, that it's impossible to find anything. Usually there are resellers lined up at 7 AM the day the sale starts and they will push & shove. I'd rather miss out on some deals than deal with that. There's nothing I need that badly!


----------



## Simplyput

pmburk said:


> We live in a fairly large city, and the sale was not too far from us. We do NOT get up early to go to sales! [emoji38] We were out doing some other errands & saw a sign. This was probably around noon or so. It was obviously a cleanout of an older person's (parent's?) home, most of the nicer items were vintage 70s/80s. The scarf was actually in the middle of a huge pile on the ground in the middle of the driveway. There was also a Gucci wallet which seemed authentic (markings correct etc.), but I wasn't sure it was leather, so I passed.
> 
> We used to frequent estate sales, but now so many people are trying to become "flippers" and resell to make a living off ebay, that it's impossible to find anything. Usually there are resellers lined up at 7 AM the day the sale starts and they will push & shove. I'd rather miss out on some deals than deal with that. There's nothing I need that badly!


"You always buy a black Hermes scarf or a red Chanel bag because you will definitely make your money back should you decide to resell it"

This is what a consignment owner once told me. It was her "golden" rules for thrifting.[emoji1]


----------



## Raven3766

I found the Dior's at GW Yesterday for $5.45. I met the "Two Cheap Blondes" as well. They had brought out two boxes of shoes. I pulled Manolos but returned them back and she picked them up. That's when I found the Dior's.   Two Cheap blondes have a blog and are on television discussing their thrifted finds. I believe I should get a shout out for the Manolos.


----------



## Tomsmom

NWT Vera Bradley backpack at 9.99 I couldn't leave it there!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Simplyput said:


> Didn't know we were allowed to mention other members whom post outside this  forum here.[emoji15]
> 
> I thought I could help because I have found and purchased (preowned from ts) and authenticated quite a few Hermes scarves as well.[emoji1]
> 
> Believe me, she knows me on the other board.


Sorry I did not know we were not allowed! Next time, I'll just PM.


----------



## Raven3766

Had a great day! Want to share my 18kt gold brooch, enamel, rubies and diamonds..$2.50 I found the Sterling Bulgari bracelet and key ring. I have to post my other finds.


----------



## Raven3766

I also found this Bottega for $10...


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I also found this Bottega for $10...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768849


You're on a roll!


----------



## Peach08

Raven3766 said:


> I found the Dior's at GW Yesterday for $5.45. I met the "Two Cheap Blondes" as well. They had brought out two boxes of shoes. I pulled Manolos but returned them back and she picked them up. That's when I found the Dior's.   Two Cheap blondes have a blog and are on television discussing their thrifted finds. I believe I should get a shout out for the Manolos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767279



 Cute Dior flats!

I think they posted about the manolos on instagram, were they Maryjanes?


----------



## Raven3766

Peach08 said:


> Cute Dior flats!
> 
> I think they posted about the manolos on instagram, were they Maryjanes?


Yes, patent leather. She didn't find them, I handed them to her. Shame, shame cheap blonde woman. [emoji2]


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I also found this Bottega for $10...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768849


Oh my goodness Raven that's a great haul!


----------



## Raven3766

Thanks Chow and Tomsmon. I've been off for a couple of days and went crazy. I found a Stueben vase and her are the Loubitons and the rest of the jewelry..I found a lot of brooches, love brooches and pendants. They brought everything out before I arrived and I was the only one there. 
.


----------



## Raven3766

Peach08 said:


> Cute Dior flats!
> 
> I think they posted about the manolos on instagram, were they Maryjanes?


Thanks Peach, I love the Dior's and the fit is perfect.


----------



## Peach08

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Chow and Tomsmon. I've been off for a couple of days and went crazy. I found a Stueben vase and her are the Loubitons and the rest of the jewelry..I found a lot of brooches, love brooches and pendants. They brought everything out before I arrived and I was the only one there.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769292
> View attachment 3769293
> View attachment 3769294



Raven those Loubs are very cruise-esque 
Love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Chow and Tomsmon. I've been off for a couple of days and went crazy. I found a Stueben vase and her are the Loubitons and the rest of the jewelry..I found a lot of brooches, love brooches and pendants. They brought everything out before I arrived and I was the only one there.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769292
> View attachment 3769293
> View attachment 3769294


Love the Loubs!!  You did awesome!


----------



## Peach08

Some finds from today 

Michael Kors wallet - 8$
Prada card case -10$- was a little beaten up looking but nothing some dawn and warm water couldn't solve



Also a small dooney and bourke bag - 5$


----------



## Raven3766

Peach08 said:


> Some finds from today
> 
> Michael Kors wallet - 8$
> Prada card case -10$- was a little beaten up looking but nothing some dawn and warm water couldn't solve
> View attachment 3770091
> 
> 
> Also a small dooney and bourke bag - 5$
> View attachment 3770092


Love your finds, could really use the Prada!


----------



## Tomsmom

Free People dress 3.00 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cute coach bag 2.99


----------



## Simplyput




----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3772154
> View attachment 3772155
> View attachment 3772156
> View attachment 3772157


Beautiful!


----------



## Simplyput

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you it was a flea market find.[emoji1]


----------



## hitt

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3772154
> View attachment 3772155
> View attachment 3772156
> View attachment 3772157


Fantastic! I noticed the strap or the underside of the strap is cracking. It is hard to tell from the photos, so I bet it isn't that bad but what how would _you _remedy cracking bag strap? (I have old bags that show signs of wear and I don't know how to fix it or keep it from getting worse.)


----------



## Peach08

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3772149
> 
> Free People dress 3.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute coach bag 2.99



 Cute bag, love the powder blue


----------



## Peach08

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3772154
> View attachment 3772155
> View attachment 3772156
> View attachment 3772157



Lovely find


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3772154
> View attachment 3772155
> View attachment 3772156
> View attachment 3772157


Shut the door!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3772149
> 
> Free People dress 3.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute coach bag 2.99


I love the dress. The Coach is so clean and ready to be loaded up and carried, love it!


----------



## lotus_elise

That Gucci! Does that tag say 50 cents?! Wow!


----------



## Simplyput

lotus_elise said:


> That Gucci! Does that tag say 50 cents?! Wow!


Yes, it does.[emoji12]


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I also found this Bottega for $10...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768849


OMG Raven! Love all of your recent finds, but this Bottega is simply gorgeous! I am on a huge BV kick right now, so I am super jealous!


----------



## turfnsurf

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3772154
> View attachment 3772155
> View attachment 3772156
> View attachment 3772157


Phenomenal find! That bag is gorgeous


----------



## Tomsmom

Botkier 5.99 navy blue I believe she was dyed but the color came out great.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3779216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botkier 5.99 navy blue I believe she was dyed but the color came out great.


That's beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> OMG Raven! Love all of your recent finds, but this Bottega is simply gorgeous! I am on a huge BV kick right now, so I am super jealous!


Thanks Magda, I have found vintage but never one like this!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Magda, I have found vintage but never one like this!


Yes, the vintage ones are lovely but the newer styles are even better. The leather is somehow softer and the style is out of this world!!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Yes, the vintage ones are lovely but the newer styles are even better. The leather is somehow softer and the style is out of this world!!


Yes, you are right. I've been wanting one as well as a Chanel. I'm still waiting, but it's going to happen. I will find the elusive vintage Chanel! [emoji2]


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3779216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Botkier 5.99 navy blue I believe she was dyed but the color came out great.


That's a pretty bag Tomsmom!! Enjoy it


----------



## magdalinka

The newest addition to my Bottega family. A key or coin purse $12. Matches my nails today [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> The newest addition to my Bottega family. A key or coin purse $12. Matches my nails today [emoji4][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779287


That's pretty, what's the seafoam item behind it?


----------



## magdalinka

That's one of my non vintage BV finds in pistachio green from last year. $6 and chain I bought on eBay to make it a cross-body.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> That's one of my non vintage BV finds in pistachio green from last year. $6 and chain I bought on eBay to make it a cross-body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779298


That is beautiful!


----------



## Simplyput

Two new sealed jars of Origins Ginger Rush for $2 a piece at my flea market. They sell at Sephora for $50 a jar.  Smells so nice.

A lot of clothes at the charity shop for only $10 this week. Hoping to post pictures when I have time. Quite a few of them had tags. All my size.

-Magaschoni nwt $198 skirt
-Ann Taylor nwt $88 dress
-Bordeaux Anthropologie dress $128 nwt 
-J crew dress
-Almost Famous dress
-Uniqulo dress
-nwt Calvin Klein dress
-Brn Michael kors 3/4 puffy coat with faux hood trim. My second mk coat. I have a jacket, too.


----------



## Raven3766

I found  cute vintage Dior cosmetic bag, it opens like a doctor bag and a vintage Loewe small clutch/shoulder bag, $2 each.


----------



## lotus_elise

magdalinka said:


> That's one of my non vintage BV finds in pistachio green from last year. $6 and chain I bought on eBay to make it a cross-body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779298



I have found so many designer items at thrifts, resale shops, rummage sales etc., but I have never ever seen a BV. It's my unicorn! Congrats on that green bag. It's green like my envy!!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> The newest addition to my Bottega family. A key or coin purse $12. Matches my nails today [emoji4][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779287


Cute, cute, cute. Score!


----------



## jamamcg

Got this a few weeks ago but never got round to sharing it. 

Vintage Alexander McQueen dress from A/W 1997. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I have a few more vintage goodies to share when I get a chance to photograph them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Such amazing finds. Does anyone know where to find vintage/secondhand goodies in NYC? Some of the prices on this thread are amazing! I feel like thrifting in NYC has become such a fad that all the prices have been driven up. I need new haunts and secret spot recommendations


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Got this a few weeks ago but never got round to sharing it.
> 
> Vintage Alexander McQueen dress from A/W 1997.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790499
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790500
> 
> 
> I have a few more vintage goodies to share when I get a chance to photograph them.


She (the dress) is beautiful! Great find!


----------



## Peach08

jamamcg said:


> Got this a few weeks ago but never got round to sharing it.
> 
> Vintage Alexander McQueen dress from A/W 1997.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790499
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790500
> 
> 
> I have a few more vintage goodies to share when I get a chance to photograph them.



Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Simplyput

585/14k necklace
10k amethyst ring
925 freshwater pearl necklace
925 trumpet earrings
Two 925 rings
Sterling Italy necklace
925 ball bracelet
Gold plated costume watch




Jewelry a couple of dollars per piece.
A nib...brand new with manual and registration card Waterwise distiller purifier (stock photo). Retails for $400 on the river. I paid $10. Will use it for fresh bottled water. Very happy!


----------



## chowlover2

Simplyput said:


> 585/14k necklace
> 10k amethyst ring
> 925 freshwater pearl necklace
> 925 trumpet earrings
> Two 925 rings
> Sterling Italy necklace
> 925 ball bracelet
> Gold plated costume watch
> View attachment 3792664
> View attachment 3792665
> 
> 
> Jewelry a couple of dollars per piece.
> A nib...brand new with manual and registration card Waterwise distiller purifier (stock photo). Retails for $400 on the river. I paid $10. Will use it for fresh bottled water. Very happy!


The Waterwise is an exceptional find! I have been looking for one, With the jewelry, you made out like a bandit!


----------



## Simplyput

I got a Hermes ties for resale for $4 and here are the pictures of my actual Waterwise.


----------



## Simplyput

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Such amazing finds. Does anyone know where to find vintage/secondhand goodies in NYC? Some of the prices on this thread are amazing! I feel like thrifting in NYC has become such a fad that all the prices have been driven up. I need new haunts and secret spot recommendations


True. I think it has gotten hard everywhere. I have seen J.Crew at Savers for $20. I remember when it was less than $5. I understand Savers has changed their prices and based them on condition and not name brands.

Are you noticing rising prices at all thrifts in your area or certain ones?


----------



## Simplyput

14k gold Italy herringbone necklace (it is not a hanging tag, but not the original clasp)
18k rope necklace
925 Italy sun and moon bracelet
14k gold and amethyst ring
My first 925 Mazer brooch. It's a bird. Mayer looks to be expensive.

Total $8 

At the flea market. Another lady showed me an authentic Gucci Pelham messenger handbag she found for  five dollars. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








 Sorry for upside down/sideway pictures


----------



## chowlover2

Simplyput said:


> 14k gold Italy herringbone necklace (it is not a hanging tag, but not the original clasp)
> 18k rope necklace
> 925 Italy sun and moon bracelet
> 14k gold and amethyst ring
> My first 925 Mazer brooch. It's a bird.
> 
> Total $8
> 
> At the flea market. Another lady showed me an authentic Gucci Pelham messenger handbag she found for  five dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793539
> View attachment 3793540
> View attachment 3793541
> View attachment 3793542
> View attachment 3793543
> View attachment 3793545
> 
> Sorry for upside down/sideway pictures


You are on a roll!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Simplyput said:


> True. I think it has gotten hard everywhere. I have seen J.Crew at Savers for $20. I remember when it was less than $5. I understand Savers has changed their prices and based them on condition and not name brands.
> 
> Are you noticing rising prices at all thrifts in your area or certain ones?


I would definitely say a general rise in independent thrift stores. Maybe the Goodwills and Salvation Armys are still cheaper than other places but I miss the days of stumbling upon amazing finds for a shockingly good price. I think nowadays everyone knows how to evaluate value


----------



## i_love_vinegar

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3793545


Lovely ring!


----------



## LisaK026

I found this belt at the thrift store this morning. Does anyone know anything about these beads? They are all glass. Several are fused glass.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I found this belt at the thrift store this morning. Does anyone know anything about these beads? They are all glass. Several are fused glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795516


They look like Italian Millefiori beads.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> They look like Italian Millefiori beads.


Thanks. I have a friend who owns a glass shop in San Diego and she said the same thing. BTW I LOVE your new avatar.


----------



## LisaK026

Don't you LOVE it, when you just pop into the Thrift Store and find 2 totally adorable pairs of shoes,
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 that are both your size/!!!!


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

Scored this pair of Giuseppe Zanotto suede heels at a buy sell trade store for $25!


----------



## Tomsmom

kaykaymarieeee said:


> View attachment 3797559
> View attachment 3797560
> 
> 
> Scored this pair of Giuseppe Zanotto suede heels at a buy sell trade store for $25!


Those are beautiful, great color!


----------



## kobi0279

I got this pretty gucci charm for $10.


----------



## bagnshoe

kobi0279 said:


> I got this pretty gucci charm for $10.



Nice finds . I love it. Where did you find this gem?


----------



## kobi0279

bagnshoe said:


> Nice finds . I love it. Where did you find this gem?


Hi! Thank you for appreciating it. I bought it from carousell site here in singapore. The seller said it's unused but kept in the cupboard for some time.


----------



## Simplyput

kobi0279 said:


> Hi! Thank you for appreciating it. I bought it from carousell site here in singapore. The seller said it's unused but kept in the cupboard for some time.


Be cautious. Some sellers on that site sell replicas and the low price has me concerned, too.


----------



## kobi0279

Simplyput said:


> Be cautious. Some sellers on that site sell replicas and the low price has me concerned, too.


I agree that is why I posted most of my purchase here for authentication before buying. I have not experienced anything bad so far thank you to this group. Plus since singapore is just a small country it's easier to meet the seller and inspect the item before buying. This charm is really a great find for me. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Peach08

kobi0279 said:


> I got this pretty gucci charm for $10.



It's so pretty 
I need to find me one of these


----------



## Tomsmom

kobi0279 said:


> I got this pretty gucci charm for $10.


I love this!  Great find !


----------



## Tomsmom

Coach Hobo 5.99 


Plenty by Tracy Reese shoes 7.99



Manoush dress 5.99


Gap sequin dress NWT 2.50



 Adriano goldschmmied denim 7.99
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 7 for all mankind denim 7.99


----------



## kobi0279

Peach08 said:


> It's so pretty
> I need to find me one of these


Thank you, 'Hope you'll find one for you.


----------



## kobi0279

Tomsmom said:


> I love this!  Great find !


Thank you!


----------



## jamamcg

Visited my favourite vintage shop in Edinburgh the other day. Bought loads of items, but this is my best find. Vintage Celine scarf 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's a oblong scarf. I usually prefer collecting  square ones, but couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Raven3766

I found this boxy Kate Spade for $7. I love the shape of this bag


----------



## MahoganyQT

Ventured into my local Good Will today and brought quite a bit home!
Theory pants for $3
Joie shorts $3
Philosophy shorts $3
Anthro shirt $5
Shirt with Chloe label $5...probably fake but cute..lol
Lapis dress $5
Ralph Lauren dress $6
Ralph Lauren shirt $6
Cute shirt from an Asian company $4.50
Daughters of the Liberation pants $3


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sorry for the duplicates above. When I try to edit it the post appear as intended but still looks like that when posted. [emoji30]


----------



## Tomsmom

Black longchamp Le pliage 3.99


----------



## Tomsmom

Gorgeous new patent leather (I love patent leather) oxfords 6.99



Rag and Bone denim 7.99


----------



## papertiger

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3772154
> View attachment 3772155
> View attachment 3772156
> View attachment 3772157



How much? 

I hate you  XXX


----------



## Tomsmom

Suede Michael Kors bag 14.99


New patent leather boots by Reed Evans 4.50


----------



## RufikPufik

Can anyone recommend a decent consignment store to take brand new bags to? I'm in New York City. Bags are from a viriety of non luxury, mid range designers, like MK, DKNY, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I haven't posted here in decades. I've been thrifting up a storm and I have found countless great items. Pucci scarves... Fendi bags..


----------



## jamamcg

Got these off the bay for a good price. Alexander McQueen multi coloured cowboy heels from s/s 2003


----------



## Raven3766

Guys I am in Houston and watching the rain. It continues to rain. So far it has not flooded in my area, but I am truly nervous. I don't know if you have seen it on tv, but it is crazy out here. People are losing everything and being saved by boats and taken to shelters. I live directly across from my dad and as I said, so far so good. I think I nervous, I know I am. Keep me in your thoughts. If I can make it tomorrow, I will be okay.  They said the storm is moving 3 mph and moving slowly, this is unbelievable!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Guys I am in Houston and watching the rain. It continues to rain. So far it has not flooded in my area, but I am truly nervous. I don't know if you have seen it on tv, but it is crazy out here. People are losing everything and being saved by boats and taken to shelters. I live directly across from my dad and as I said, so far so good. I think I nervous, I know I am. Keep me in your thoughts. If I can make it tomorrow, I will be okay.  They said the storm is moving 3 mph and moving slowly, this is unbelievable!


Oh Raven how terrible for you!  Sending prayers!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Raven how terrible for you!  Sending prayers!


Thanks Tomsmom, that is exactly what we need. It's so sad, we have never experienced anything like this. Texas is getting hit hard, especially Houston. It so unreal, but please continue to pray for us.


----------



## Simplyput

Praying for you, Raven. I truly believe in prayer.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Praying for you, Raven. I truly believe in prayer.


Thank you Simplyput, we can certainly use it, thank you....


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Guys I am in Houston and watching the rain. It continues to rain. So far it has not flooded in my area, but I am truly nervous. I don't know if you have seen it on tv, but it is crazy out here. People are losing everything and being saved by boats and taken to shelters. I live directly across from my dad and as I said, so far so good. I think I nervous, I know I am. Keep me in your thoughts. If I can make it tomorrow, I will be okay.  They said the storm is moving 3 mph and moving slowly, this is unbelievable!


Keeping you in my prayers, the TV footage is horrific and it's far from over.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Keeping you in my prayers, the TV footage is horrific and it's far from over.


Yes, far from over. The rain has picked up and people are still being rescued.


----------



## Raven3766

Well it is lightly drizzling and the water is receding. Now it's time to roll up sleeves and help. Home didn't flood, power is restored. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Well it is lightly drizzling and the water is receding. Now it's time to roll up sleeves and help. Home didn't flood, power is restored. Thank you for your prayers.


I am relieved to find out you are OK Raven. Truly scary what's been going on down there...


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> I am relieved to find out you are OK Raven. Truly scary what's been going on down there...


Magda it was truly frightening. We've never experienced anything of this magnitude. So many people have lost so much. All we could do was pray.


----------



## Simplyput

Found a new Santa Claus drink dispenser you put a candle in the back to keep liquid warm/hot.

Shoe cubby case i paid $10, sells for $800 @ Bed, Bath and Beyond. Brand new unassembled. I am going to use it to store my handbags

925 choker , made in Israel with Hebrew writing. Paid a couple of dollars. 

Gucci boots off bay


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Well it is lightly drizzling and the water is receding. Now it's time to roll up sleeves and help. Home didn't flood, power is restored. Thank you for your prayers.



So glad to hear that things a are getting better. You have been on my mind for the past few days.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> So glad to hear that things a are getting better. You have been on my mind for the past few days.


Hey Jama! Everything is going well. Stood in a line yesterday for groceries, it took two hours to get in and get out.   I can now breathe, donate and volunteer. Thanks, Jama; keep posting your awesome finds!


----------



## yzzwhsm

That is wonderful http://www.ebay.com/itm/262431618556?var=&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## magdalinka

Stil obsessed with Bottega so I was so happy when I found this gorgeous convertible tote like new condition for $40. Wore it during my airplane travel and it was perfect. 
Next is a gorgeous pair of 10k diamond chip and onyx earrings $1.99
And not sure if already posted this, but here is a 14k bracelet $3.99 I found a few weeks ago


----------



## jamamcg

Got these a few days ago. Another online find. Alexander McQueen butterfly shoes. 






A similar pair was worn in a episode of Absolutely Fabulous by Edina 
View attachment 3814141


----------



## Simplyput

A beautiful down feather coat with a real fox fur trim hood for my mom and i got her an authentic Coach bag. She really likes the coat. She says it heavy and will surely keep her warm.

For me a pottery barn circular votive candle nib for $10 and a nib oxo spiralizer. I been wanting the spiralizer since they came out.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Got these a few days ago. Another online find. Alexander McQueen butterfly shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3814138
> 
> View attachment 3814139
> 
> 
> A similar pair was worn in a episode of Absolutely Fabulous by Edina
> View attachment 3814141


They are so cool!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Got these a few days ago. Another online find. Alexander McQueen butterfly shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3814138
> 
> View attachment 3814139
> 
> 
> A similar pair was worn in a episode of Absolutely Fabulous by Edina
> View attachment 3814141


Jama I am lovin' the shoes!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Got these a few days ago. Another online find. Alexander McQueen butterfly shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3814138
> 
> View attachment 3814139
> 
> 
> A similar pair was worn in a episode of Absolutely Fabulous by Edina
> View attachment 3814141


Those shoes are lovely!


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> A beautiful down feather coat with a real fox fur trim hood for my mom and i got her an authentic Coach bag. She really likes the coat. She says it heavy and will surely keep her warm.
> 
> For me a pottery barn circular votive candle nib for $10 and a nib oxo spiralizer. I been wanting the spiralizer since they came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814368
> View attachment 3814369


I love that candle holder and the spiralizer is so unique!


----------



## Simplyput

Tomsmom said:


> I love that candle holder and the spiralizer is so unique!


Thank you.[emoji1]


----------



## chocolagirl

I found an equipment femme leopard dress at vv for $12..always wanted a blouse from this brand


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a diamond ring for free.


----------



## SakuraSakura

jamamcg said:


> Got these a few days ago. Another online find. Alexander McQueen butterfly shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3814138
> 
> View attachment 3814139
> 
> 
> A similar pair was worn in a episode of Absolutely Fabulous by Edina
> View attachment 3814141


Those are mesmerizing!!! What a find!!


----------



## jamamcg

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a diamond ring for free.



For free!!!!! Lucky you.


----------



## bluejinx

Ive had a ton of really great find a lately (at least I think they are). I love in a city with no high end department store. No stores here sell any brand higher than coach or MK which make a for very depressing thrift store shopping.  So while I still thrift and look, very few scores actually come from thrift stores here so I've had to get creative other ways. 

I'll start with this Derek Lam criss cross brown shirt. It cost me nothing. I had a promotional $30 credit to an online consignment store. It was on clearance for $13 and so with shipping it still cost zero out of pocket.


----------



## bluejinx

This was an eBay find. The skirt was on eBay for $54 and still had it's tags on it. I have to get it hemmed but I love it. It's Milly NY


----------



## bluejinx

This Adrianna Papell High low ball skirt was still on sale here at The Bay for $229 when I scored it for $9.99 and free shipping from ebay. Both me and a girlfriend have already worm it to events!


----------



## bluejinx

This Alice and Olivia Delaina top was new with tags and it was $30 via a consignment store and this Trina Turk pleated knee length skirt was a goodwill or salvation army score last year in Manhattan for $5.99


----------



## bluejinx

Raven3766 said:


> Guys I am in Houston and watching the rain. It continues to rain. So far it has not flooded in my area, but I am truly nervous. I don't know if you have seen it on tv, but it is crazy out here. People are losing everything and being saved by boats and taken to shelters. I live directly across from my dad and as I said, so far so good. I think I nervous, I know I am. Keep me in your thoughts. If I can make it tomorrow, I will be okay.  They said the storm is moving 3 mph and moving slowly, this is unbelievable!


Just seeing this now. Please keep us updated. Glad you're still ok and hoping it stays that way


----------



## nefertiri

I bought this 100%linen dress, looks amazing, Swedish brand Nygardsanna. It was 5 USD, but in European stores the price can go as high as 400 USD. 





And mini doctor's purse was about 5 USD too.


----------



## nefertiri

This is one of my favorite sweaters, it's so soft and comfy - Patrizia Pepe Firenze collection, it was 5 USD.


----------



## Tomsmom

bluejinx said:


> This was an eBay find. The skirt was on eBay for $54 and still had it's tags on it. I have to get it hemmed but I love it. It's Milly NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816238
> View attachment 3816237


That skirt is stunning!!


----------



## bluejinx

Tomsmom said:


> That skirt is stunning!!


Thank you! I love it but it's soooooo long. I need to hem it. I need about 3 inches cut off so that I can wear it with 4 inch heels!


----------



## Simplyput

Nib for one dollar a piece. I didn't know Legos made these.The male resellers wanted these. A child is inside all of us. Cant you tell when someone is hoping you change your mind? The cashier whispered how happy she was to see me get these. They're alarm clocks for my nephews.


----------



## bluejinx

Can i get opinions please? I was looking at making a purchase on poshmark. Did I do anything wrong here? Why was my question offensive?



	

		
			
		

		
	
[]


----------



## hitt

bluejinx said:


> Can i get opinions please? I was looking at making a purchase on poshmark. Did I do anything wrong here? Why was my question offensive?
> View attachment 3817324
> View attachment 3817326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []


You are golden. The seller's response has me scratching my head. Your question was valid. You weren't questioning the authenticity or asking a question about a detail that was provided in the listing. I checked the rest of her listings and they aren't descriptive at all. Her titles and description barely has...a description. I personally appreciate buyers asking me questions so they are more informed before they make their decision. She also only has 4 photos of the item(s). You can upload up to 8 photos. So I don't quite understand how she has been generous with photos.


----------



## bluejinx

hitt said:


> You are golden. The seller's response has me scratching my head. Your question was valid. You weren't questioning the authenticity or asking a question about a detail that was provided in the listing. I checked the rest of her listings and they aren't descriptive at all. Her titles and description barely has...a description. I personally appreciate buyers asking me questions so they are more informed before they make their decision. She also only has 4 photos of the item(s). You can upload up to 8 photos. So I don't quite understand how she has been generous with photos.


I also assumed it was less obnoxious to ask a style name as opposed to what year were they released , was it a limited edition colourway, was it exclusive to a certain store and what original retail was. Style names or numbers can provide a lot of info!


----------



## Raven3766

bluejinx said:


> Can i get opinions please? I was looking at making a purchase on poshmark. Did I do anything wrong here? Why was my question offensive?
> View attachment 3817324
> View attachment 3817326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []


You were not rude or offensive. You asked questions like anyone else would. Just be glad you found out what type of seller you would have been dealing with and that you didn't make the purchase.  Did you let her know you were moving on? If not, please let her know you are moving on and thank her for being so pleasant.


----------



## bluejinx

Raven3766 said:


> You were not rude or offensive. You asked questions like anyone else would. Just be glad you found out what type of seller you would have been dealing with and that you didn't make the purchase.  Did you let her know you were moving on? If not, please let her know you are moving on and thank her for being so pleasant.



I have gone to reply a dozen times. But can't manage to find a way yo word a response thats not rude.


----------



## Raven3766

Sometimes the best response is no response. I have a feeling she has received a "lot" of responses.


----------



## BarbaraKE

An aniline leather love seat. I've always wanted one exactly this style but they're very expensive. Found this at a thrift store. It didn't look good, had been sitting in sunlight and the top was badly faded. But structurally it's in perfect condition. So I redyed the letter and here it is. Not bad for $25.


----------



## nefertiri

BarbaraKE said:


> View attachment 3820939
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aniline leather love seat. I've always wanted one exactly this style but they're very expensive. Found this at a thrift store. It didn't look good, had been sitting in sunlight and the top was badly faded. But structurally it's in perfect condition. So I redyed the letter and here it is. Not bad for $25.



What??!!! $25??? No way!!!! Looks amazing, congrats!!!!!


----------



## magdalinka

Simplyput said:


> Nib for one dollar a piece. I didn't know Legos made these.The male resellers wanted these. A child is inside all of us. Cant you tell when someone is hoping you change your mind? The cashier whispered how happy she was to see me get these. They're alarm clocks for my nephews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816841
> View attachment 3816842



Omg I am so jealous!! I have been wanting one for my son and the local Savers wanted $25 for them so I passed. Would have thrown my money at them at a $1 lol


----------



## ern2965

Found these at the SA for $2. Regularly $140ish. Size 8 and I wear a 9 but they fit perfectly. Sadly, I never wore them! Oh well, there's always next summer. I SO wanted a pair back in the 70s but my mom refused


----------



## magdalinka

So not sure if this counts a an H bag find, but I could not refuse a $6 Hermes travel line Herbag


----------



## foxgal

magdalinka said:


> So not sure if this counts a an H bag find, but I could not refuse a $6 Hermes travel line Herbag
> View attachment 3822445
> View attachment 3822446
> View attachment 3822447



Wow - looks in perfect condition! You could resell on the bay and make $$$$!


----------



## merekat703

My $6 find!


----------



## chowlover2

merekat703 said:


> My $6 find!
> View attachment 3823019
> View attachment 3823020


Gorgeous!


----------



## nefertiri

merekat703 said:


> My $6 find!
> View attachment 3823019
> View attachment 3823020



WHAAAT?! I am so jealous!!


----------



## kaitekins

Just need to vent. I was bidding on the shopgoodwill.com website and bid on kate spade purse and dooney wallet lot. Well the auction ended and it said I won the auction. So I go to pay and I don't see the pay screen. The next morning I look at The bid history and I was magically outbid AFTER the auction ended. I messaged the goodwill the items were coming out of and all they said was there was a glitch on the website and thank you for the auctions success. What the he'll. Stay away from the goodwill website they have a ton of complaints online and since they switched the website they are worse.


----------



## Tomsmom

merekat703 said:


> My $6 find!
> View attachment 3823019
> View attachment 3823020


Very pretty !


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> So not sure if this counts a an H bag find, but I could not refuse a $6 Hermes travel line Herbag
> View attachment 3822445
> View attachment 3822446
> View attachment 3822447


Great find Magda!!


----------



## jamamcg

Horrockses ball gown from 1958 got it with a 20% off coupon I had.


----------



## hitt

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 3823557
> 
> View attachment 3823558
> 
> 
> Horrockses ball gown from 1958 got it with a 20% off coupon I had.


That ball gown is GORGEOUS. Thank you for sharing your find. It gives me hope that I will be able to find such a gem at the thrift store.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 3823557
> 
> View attachment 3823558
> 
> 
> Horrockses ball gown from 1958 got it with a 20% off coupon I had.


OMG! That is stunning!


jamamcg said:


> View attachment 3823557
> 
> View attachment 3823558
> 
> 
> Horrockses ball gown from 1958 got it with a 20% off coupon I had.


Don't you wish this dress could talk and tell you the adventures it had?


----------



## BarbaraKE

merekat703 said:


> My $6 find!
> View attachment 3823019
> View attachment 3823020


Wow!!!  Great find!!!


----------



## sanibelle

Are any of you familiar with Anya Hindmarch? Found this at a thrift for $4. Can't seem to find anything about it online, and I posted on an Anya thread without success. Since you all amaze me on here with your knowledge, I thought I would post it. Or maybe it will just be a mystery lol...


----------



## beantownSugar

You all find such gems!

I'm jealous


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 3823557
> 
> View attachment 3823558
> 
> 
> Horrockses ball gown from 1958 got it with a 20% off coupon I had.



Jama that gown is to die for. What a gem!!


----------



## magdalinka

Dear thrifty friends. Today I had one of my greatest scores yet. 
I present to you: 
18k Tiffany Peretty pearls by the yard bracelet $1.99 (it's still on their site for $475)
Hermes silk scarf $5.99
McQueen jacket $3.49


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. Today I had one of my greatest scores yet.
> I present to you:
> 18k Tiffany Peretty pearls by the yard bracelet $1.99 (it's still on their site for $475)
> Hermes silk scarf $5.99
> McQueen jacket $3.49
> 
> View attachment 3826478
> View attachment 3826479
> View attachment 3826481
> View attachment 3826482
> View attachment 3826483
> View attachment 3826484




Oh wow Magda!!!  How great, congratulations!!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow Magda!!!  How great, congratulations!!


Thanks Tomsmom. The jewelry lady had just come out and was hanging stuff but I still can not believe it was just hanging there. Especially since this particular Savers is very careful not to miss anything. So lucky!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. Today I had one of my greatest scores yet.
> I present to you:
> 18k Tiffany Peretty pearls by the yard bracelet $1.99 (it's still on their site for $475)
> Hermes silk scarf $5.99
> McQueen jacket $3.49
> 
> View attachment 3826478
> View attachment 3826479
> View attachment 3826481
> View attachment 3826482
> View attachment 3826483
> View attachment 3826484


I love it! I love it all!!!! Score!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thanks Tomsmom. The jewelry lady had just come out and was hanging stuff but I still can not believe it was just hanging there. Especially since this particular Savers is very careful not to miss anything. So lucky!


I always say you can't catch everything.


----------



## ayaaang

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. Today I had one of my greatest scores yet.
> I present to you:
> 18k Tiffany Peretty pearls by the yard bracelet $1.99 (it's still on their site for $475)
> Hermes silk scarf $5.99
> McQueen jacket $3.49


WOW!! These are all such great finds! Congrats!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. Today I had one of my greatest scores yet.
> I present to you:
> 18k Tiffany Peretty pearls by the yard bracelet $1.99 (it's still on their site for $475)
> Hermes silk scarf $5.99
> McQueen jacket $3.49
> 
> View attachment 3826478
> View attachment 3826479
> View attachment 3826481
> View attachment 3826482
> View attachment 3826483
> View attachment 3826484


OMG you totally scored! 
Maybe they did not know that 750 stands for 18K?


----------



## Peach08

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. Today I had one of my greatest scores yet.
> I present to you:
> 18k Tiffany Peretty pearls by the yard bracelet $1.99 (it's still on their site for $475)
> Hermes silk scarf $5.99
> McQueen jacket $3.49
> 
> View attachment 3826478
> View attachment 3826479
> View attachment 3826481
> View attachment 3826482
> View attachment 3826483
> View attachment 3826484



Those prices!!!
Do you happen to know the name of the scarf - I think I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## magdalinka

Peach08 said:


> Those prices!!!
> Do you happen to know the name of the scarf - I think I'm in love [emoji7]





BeautyAddict58 said:


> OMG you totally scored!
> Maybe they did not know that 750 stands for 18K?





ayaaang said:


> WOW!! These are all such great finds! Congrats!





Raven3766 said:


> I love it! I love it all!!!! Score!!!!


Thank you everybody . I suppose they missed the 750, but pretty much everyone would recognize T&Co. 
The scarf is called Cuillers D'afrique (African Spoons) and I just know it's going to be versatile since it's only 2 main colors black & gold (brown).


----------



## magdalinka

Hey Jama, do you mind helping me out with any info on the McQueen? Thanks


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Hey Jama, do you mind helping me out with any info on the McQueen? Thanks



Oh wow. I am so jealous. And that price!!!!! It's from A/w 2000 collection called Eschu 

The same wool was used on a draped blanket top on the catwalk 



Similar jacket from the same collection on etsy

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/481...MIlcP60Pus1gIVK7XtCh0NGAMEEAQYASABEgLVU_D_BwE


----------



## jamamcg

jamamcg said:


> Oh wow. I am so jealous. And that price!!!!! It's from A/w 2000 collection called Eschu
> 
> The same wool was used on a draped blanket top on the catwalk
> View attachment 3827398
> 
> 
> Similar jacket from the same collection on etsy
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/481...MIlcP60Pus1gIVK7XtCh0NGAMEEAQYASABEgLVU_D_BwE



Oops I miss spelt Eshu


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Oops I miss spelt Eshu


Thank you so much Jama! I must say I wouldn't have picked it up if it weren't for your knowledge and information shared on this thread.


----------



## KCeboKing

They have an annual giant rummage sale here.  I scored these Coach Jordan boots for $95!


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Thank you so much Jama! I must say I wouldn't have picked it up if it weren't for your knowledge and information shared on this thread.



No problem at all Magda. Alway happy and excited to see others McQueen finds


----------



## jamamcg

Speaking of McQueen. I got this yesterday. Not as much as a bargain as Magdas find but I don't mind spending a bit more premium on McQueen. Shirt from s/s 1999








I have the exact same shirt in green that I bought years ago


----------



## Simplyput

This vintage Gemini fox fur cape with belt. I see similar Gemini capes without the fur are selling for $300 on the bay.


----------



## kobi0279

sanibelle said:


> Are any of you familiar with Anya Hindmarch? Found this at a thrift for $4. Can't seem to find anything about it online, and I posted on an Anya thread without success. Since you all amaze me on here with your knowledge, I thought I would post it. Or maybe it will just be a mystery lol...



I'm familiar with anya hindmarch brand her handbags are also pretty. Great find by the way


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG you're killing me - these finds are epic!



magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. Today I had one of my greatest scores yet.
> I present to you:
> 18k Tiffany Peretty pearls by the yard bracelet $1.99 (it's still on their site for $475)
> Hermes silk scarf $5.99
> McQueen jacket $3.49
> 
> View attachment 3826478
> View attachment 3826479
> View attachment 3826481
> View attachment 3826482
> View attachment 3826483
> View attachment 3826484


----------



## BagLadyT

jamamcg said:


> Speaking of McQueen. I got this yesterday. Not as much as a bargain as Magdas find but I don't mind spending a bit more premium on McQueen. Shirt from s/s 1999
> 
> View attachment 3827688
> 
> View attachment 3827689
> 
> View attachment 3827690
> 
> 
> I have the exact same shirt in green that I bought years ago
> 
> View attachment 3827692



Niiiiice!


----------



## BagLadyT

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. Today I had one of my greatest scores yet.
> I present to you:
> 18k Tiffany Peretty pearls by the yard bracelet $1.99 (it's still on their site for $475)
> Hermes silk scarf $5.99
> McQueen jacket $3.49
> 
> View attachment 3826478
> View attachment 3826479
> View attachment 3826481
> View attachment 3826482
> View attachment 3826483
> View attachment 3826484



Holy...you beyond scored!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 3823557
> 
> View attachment 3823558
> 
> 
> Horrockses ball gown from 1958 got it with a 20% off coupon I had.



This dress looks like it's straight out of Vogue!


----------



## nefertiri

I found these few, sorry for bad photos, they look prettier in person, especially Marc O'Polo cardigan.













 Each 5 $.


----------



## Raven3766

I found a Judith Leiber lizard, amethyst and Judith Jack croc, sterling and marcasite handbags for $6.99 each


----------



## Simplyput

More jewelry for me...all under $5 each: 14k, Sterling silver and handmade necklaces.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Judith Leiber lizard, amethyst and Judith Jack croc, sterling and marcasite handbags for $6.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833924


Stunning bags!


----------



## nefertiri

Woa, yesterday was a fine day for second-hand hunt!
I found this amazing Guess little black dres for $2!







And this wonderful Liu Jo dress!!!
Also only $2!!!









And this cute angora wool Fendi turtleneck, $2:


----------



## nefertiri

But that's not all.
This Replay jeans still has original tag and it was $2:





And this tight Patrizia Pepe with tags:


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Judith Leiber lizard, amethyst and Judith Jack croc, sterling and marcasite handbags for $6.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833924


Holy cow Raven. Both of those are stunning and likely belonged to the same owner with great taste. That croc one is a true treasure.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Holy cow Raven. Both of those are stunning and likely belonged to the same owner with great taste. That croc one is a true treasure.


Thanks Magda! I truly wanted a Leiber and couldn't believe I found the Judith Jack, that's like icing on the cake!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this Longchamp for $2.50 today; brand new with card.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Longchamp for $2.50 today; brand new with card.
> View attachment 3839683


That’s so great!  Love the color!


----------



## aidore

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Longchamp for $2.50 today; brand new with card.
> View attachment 3839683


Love it !


----------



## Simplyput

North Face gray oso hoodie $2
Ibaby monitor $1.50
Chanel partum bag a quarter
Tiffany and Co 925 cufflinks my flea find for $1


----------



## Selenet

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Longchamp for $2.50 today; brand new with card.
> View attachment 3839683


Love it!!! My current favorite bag is from Longchamp; they are good for rainy autumn days. Yours is in a beautiful color as well.


----------



## Simplyput

Selenet said:


> Love it!!! My current favorite bag is from Longchamp; they are good for rainy autumn days. Yours is in a beautiful color as well.


Hi Selenet,

Where have you been? [emoji3] Are you busy with univ, again?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

One of my friends owns an upscale consignment boutique (she corrects me when I call It anything different lol) I priced some jewelry for her yesterday and she gave me this 14k gold rolo bracelet. I need to hang out there more to get familiar with these designer names [emoji4]


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> One of my friends owns an upscale consignment boutique (she corrects me when I call It anything different lol) I priced some jewelry for her yesterday and she gave me this 14k gold rolo bracelet. I need to hang out there more to get familiar with these designer names [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842549


Well I am lovin' your friend!!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Well I am lovin' your friend!!!!



Me too [emoji6]


----------



## chowlover2

Cyanide Rose said:


> One of my friends owns an upscale consignment boutique (she corrects me when I call It anything different lol) I priced some jewelry for her yesterday and she gave me this 14k gold rolo bracelet. I need to hang out there more to get familiar with these designer names [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842549


Great friend! Beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cyanide Rose said:


> One of my friends owns an upscale consignment boutique (she corrects me when I call It anything different lol) I priced some jewelry for her yesterday and she gave me this 14k gold rolo bracelet. I need to hang out there more to get familiar with these designer names [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842549


What a great friend, lovely bracelet!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

chowlover2 said:


> Great friend! Beautiful!





Tomsmom said:


> What a great friend, lovely bracelet!



Thanks, She has always been a giving person.  Her full-time person just retired, So I am happy to help her out. She wouldn’t take no for an answer on the bracelet though. As a SAHM, it was really great to have adult conversation and do something different [emoji4] Sorry to go off topic, thanks again [emoji5]


----------



## Selenet

Simplyput said:


> Hi Selenet,
> 
> Where have you been? [emoji3] Are you busy with univ, again?



Hi Simplyput (and others)! Lately I haven't found anything; have not been in the mood for shopping and there has been some changes in my life that have kept me busy. I still enjoy reading this thread.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

magdalinka said:


> Stil obsessed with Bottega so I was so happy when I found this gorgeous convertible tote like new condition for $40. Wore it during my airplane travel and it was perfect.
> Next is a gorgeous pair of 10k diamond chip and onyx earrings $1.99
> And not sure if already posted this, but here is a 14k bracelet $3.99 I found a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 3811587
> View attachment 3811589


Where did you find these items for such great prices?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

posted this in Mulberry. a medium lily. it should be about 850 used but i found it for 255 (brand new). it was mismarked. not super cheap compared to some of the finds on here, but a huge discount from what it should be because whoever listed it made an error


----------



## chowlover2

ccbaggirl89 said:


> posted this in Mulberry. a medium lily. it should be about 850 used but i found it for 255 (brand new). it was mismarked. not super cheap compared to some of the finds on here, but a huge discount from what it should be because whoever listed it made an error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846403


Gorgeous bag and a bargain for Mulberry!


----------



## jamamcg

ccbaggirl89 said:


> posted this in Mulberry. a medium lily. it should be about 850 used but i found it for 255 (brand new). it was mismarked. not super cheap compared to some of the finds on here, but a huge discount from what it should be because whoever listed it made an error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846403



Lovely looking bag. Love the colour.  There are some great finds on the Real Real I know they have clearance sales every so often so maybe that's why I the bag was priced so low. I got a McQueen dress for £20 in the clearance only bad thing was international postage was more than the dress. And then I got hit with a import tax bill a month later.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> posted this in Mulberry. a medium lily. it should be about 850 used but i found it for 255 (brand new). it was mismarked. not super cheap compared to some of the finds on here, but a huge discount from what it should be because whoever listed it made an error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846403


Can you explain how it was mismarked?  Did you purchase it on-line?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Can you explain how it was mismarked?  Did you purchase it on-line?


yes, i did purchase online. it has a style name (lily medium) and they just said mulberry small bag - someone looking for a lily would never find it b/c they didn't have it listed right and it's a medium, not small. it was in the wrong category and labeled wrong. whoever uploaded/named it didn't realize what it was.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, i did purchase online. it has a style name (lily medium) and they just said mulberry small bag - someone looking for a lily would never find it b/c they didn't have it listed right and it's a medium, not small. it was in the wrong category and labeled wrong. whoever uploaded/named it didn't realize what it was.


Ahh..  I see.  Lucky for you!  Great find!!


----------



## Simplyput

Two Prada parfum bags for $1.25 a piece. One is gray and the other is black will probably use for gym or to take to the back. 

Nib Timex watch

Michael Kors coat cool. $5

And i found a electric meat grinder. Been looking for one for a couple of years, everytime I found a meat grinder it was manual. Somebody had it in their cart and decided not to buy it. Let the sausage recipes begin[emoji7]


----------



## Tomsmom

ccbaggirl89 said:


> posted this in Mulberry. a medium lily. it should be about 850 used but i found it for 255 (brand new). it was mismarked. not super cheap compared to some of the finds on here, but a huge discount from what it should be because whoever listed it made an error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846403



Love the bag!


----------



## jamamcg

A little eBay find for me. I was the only bidder. Yay. 






Alexander McQueen embroidered skirt from A/W 1999 

The runway version was made of cut metal


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> A little eBay find for me. I was the only bidder. Yay.
> 
> View attachment 3848498
> 
> View attachment 3848500
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen embroidered skirt from A/W 1999
> 
> The runway version was made of cut metal


Stunning!


----------



## IStuckACello

jamamcg said:


> A little eBay find for me. I was the only bidder. Yay.
> 
> View attachment 3848498
> 
> View attachment 3848500
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen embroidered skirt from A/W 1999
> 
> The runway version was made of cut metal



Love! Where do you get all your Mcqueen knowledge from??


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> A little eBay find for me. I was the only bidder. Yay.
> 
> View attachment 3848498
> 
> View attachment 3848500
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen embroidered skirt from A/W 1999
> 
> The runway version was made of cut metal


That is one gorgeous piece!


----------



## Selenet

I can't believe my luck today! It's crazy cold in our office (I'm doing an internship) and I saw a woman wearing the long Acne Mohair cardigan while out at lunch. It looked so nice and warm, I even called a store in my city that I knew carries Acne to ask about availability. After work I decided to check out a nearby second hand store, even though they usually have nothing in my size/taste. And found a long Muji wool/mohair cardigan for 25€!


----------



## Selenet

Selenet said:


> I can't believe my luck today! It's crazy cold in our office (I'm doing an internship) and I saw a woman wearing the long Acne Mohair cardigan while out at lunch. It looked so nice and warm, I even called a store in my city that I knew carries Acne to ask about availability. After work I decided to check out a nearby second hand store, even though they usually have nothing in my size/taste. And found a long Muji wool/mohair cardigan for 25€!
> View attachment 3851287
> View attachment 3851288



Checked again, it's alpaca, not mohair. I think I found it online as well, the shorter version retails for $395.


----------



## jamamcg

IStuckACello said:


> Love! Where do you get all your Mcqueen knowledge from??



It’s a brand I have been collecting for the last 10 years so it’s just knowledge I have picked up on the way. Watching the fashion shows. And also there has been a lot of literature written on the brand the past 3 years so I have just been doing extra homework lol.


----------



## jamamcg

Another McQueen item I picked up a few weeks ago. Eiffel Tower print dress from s/s 2009  I was stalking it for a while online and it got reduced further so I snapped it up.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jamamcg said:


> Another McQueen item I picked up a few weeks ago. Eiffel Tower print dress from s/s 2009  I was stalking it for a while online and it got reduced further so I snapped it up.
> 
> View attachment 3852311


this is lovely


----------



## Peach08

jamamcg said:


> Another McQueen item I picked up a few weeks ago. Eiffel Tower print dress from s/s 2009  I was stalking it for a while online and it got reduced further so I snapped it up.
> 
> View attachment 3852311



This is stunning!!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Dear thrifty friends. Today I had one of my greatest scores yet.
> I present to you:
> 18k Tiffany Peretty pearls by the yard bracelet $1.99 (it's still on their site for $475)
> Hermes silk scarf $5.99
> McQueen jacket $3.49
> 
> View attachment 3826478
> View attachment 3826479
> View attachment 3826481
> View attachment 3826482
> View attachment 3826483
> View attachment 3826484


That is quite the score. Congratulations!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I found a Judith Leiber lizard, amethyst and Judith Jack croc, sterling and marcasite handbags for $6.99 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833924


I can only image the original price of the croc bag.That is an amazing find.


----------



## Simplyput

925 Italy bracelet
925 heart jade pendant
14k pearl bracelet
My first Lululemon jacket sz 6
Nanette lepore dress
VS nib parfum
And my most expensive find for the week a Michael Kors jacket for $4 for my sister at the flea market 

Spent a total of $14


----------



## Simplyput




----------



## Simplyput




----------



## bluejinx

So today I went looking for a pair of shoes that I could wear for 10-12 hours without killing my feet. Not designer but for $5.99 (Canadian, so about $4USD) I think they'll be perfect! They are the Guess Rolene 2 heel in cobalt suede. Retail was only $100 but hey. I still got 94% off. Here also is a picture of the skirt (it was $695USD and I got it for $34)


----------



## bluejinx

merekat703 said:


> My $6 find!
> View attachment 3823019
> View attachment 3823020




WOW!!! Amazing find!!! it's gorgeous!


----------



## bluejinx

ccbaggirl89 said:


> posted this in Mulberry. a medium lily. it should be about 850 used but i found it for 255 (brand new). it was mismarked. not super cheap compared to some of the finds on here, but a huge discount from what it should be because whoever listed it made an error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846403


it's so bizzarre. the pricing at realreal makes ZERO sense. I got a brand new with tags Piazza Sempimone skirt for about $30 (retail $850) when a used one was selling at the same time for $275. It's so random!!


----------



## Tomsmom

bluejinx said:


> So today I went looking for a pair of shoes that I could wear for 10-12 hours without killing my feet. Not designer but for $5.99 (Canadian, so about $4USD) I think they'll be perfect! They are the Guess Rolene 2 heel in cobalt suede. Retail was only $100 but hey. I still got 94% off. Here also is a picture of the skirt (it was $695USD and I got it for $34)


Love the color of those shoes!  And what a pretty skirt!


----------



## louisvuitton101

This beauty is going to go on auction on eBay but I can honestly say I almost passed out when I found her!!!!!!!!! I wish I knew what model she is but it’s so hard to find Hermès bags. She is from 2010 but that’s all I know..... she needs some tic but I just cleaned and conditioned her so she is looking great, someone broke off the leather zipper which is crazy for it being palladium so I’m afraid to bend it in place. But I hope someone has some knowledge of some background on her!


----------



## Tomsmom

louisvuitton101 said:


> This beauty is going to go on auction on eBay but I can honestly say I almost passed out when I found her!!!!!!!!! I wish I knew what model she is but it’s so hard to find Hermès bags. She is from 2010 but that’s all I know..... she needs some tic but I just cleaned and conditioned her so she is looking great, someone broke off the leather zipper which is crazy for it being palladium so I’m afraid to bend it in place. But I hope someone has some knowledge of some background on her!
> View attachment 3861279
> View attachment 3861280
> View attachment 3861281
> View attachment 3861282
> View attachment 3861283
> View attachment 3861284


Wow what a find!


----------



## chowlover2

louisvuitton101 said:


> This beauty is going to go on auction on eBay but I can honestly say I almost passed out when I found her!!!!!!!!! I wish I knew what model she is but it’s so hard to find Hermès bags. She is from 2010 but that’s all I know..... she needs some tic but I just cleaned and conditioned her so she is looking great, someone broke off the leather zipper which is crazy for it being palladium so I’m afraid to bend it in place. But I hope someone has some knowledge of some background on her!
> View attachment 3861279
> View attachment 3861280
> View attachment 3861281
> View attachment 3861282
> View attachment 3861283
> View attachment 3861284


WOW!!!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

$40 for a vintage Bonnie Cashin for Sills winter coat!!!


----------



## IStuckACello

jamamcg said:


> Another McQueen item I picked up a few weeks ago. Eiffel Tower print dress from s/s 2009  I was stalking it for a while online and it got reduced further so I snapped it up.
> 
> View attachment 3852311



Oh my god I am so jealous-it’s beautiful!!!! Please let me know if you ever see it online in a large size


----------



## Tomsmom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> $40 for a vintage Bonnie Cashin for Sills winter coat!!!


Lovely coat!


----------



## Simplyput

I thrifted my sixth Michael kors coat or jacket for the year, this past Saturday. This is my most expensive at $8. Got a 925 seashell bracelet and a pair of jade earrings.


----------



## jamamcg

IStuckACello said:


> Oh my god I am so jealous-it’s beautiful!!!! Please let me know if you ever see it online in a large size



Hahahaha I will add you to the list of people to look for [emoji8]


----------



## chowlover2

bellebellebelle19 said:


> $40 for a vintage Bonnie Cashin for Sills winter coat!!!


Fabulous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Beautiful Finds!! [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I went to my friends consignment boutique and she had these great pieces. I’m think I’m gonna have to make a deal for the saint laurent low cut boots [emoji4]


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> I went to my friends consignment boutique and she had these great pieces. I’m think I’m gonna have to make a deal for the saint laurent low cut boots [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865680
> View attachment 3865682
> View attachment 3865683
> View attachment 3865684
> View attachment 3865685


Does she sell online? I would love to see her items.  If not, continue to take pics.


----------



## VintageLV7343

My mom and I went to goodwill yesterday to donate some things and decided to look around. She bought this for $30! My mom owns numerous Chanel bags and everything matches up in terms of authenticity. We even found the authenticity card in the pocket when we got home. It's either real or a very, very good fake. The store also had an authentic Louis Vuitton Papillon 26 for $35 but it had some condition issues.


----------



## Simplyput

VintageLV7343 said:


> My mom and I went to goodwill yesterday to donate some things and decided to look around. She bought this for $30! My mom owns numerous Chanel bags and everything matches up in terms of authenticity. We even found the authenticity card in the pocket when we got home. It's either real or a very, very good fake. The store also had an authentic Louis Vuitton Papillon 26 for $35 but it had some condition issues.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Simplyput

Burberry haymarket bag for fifty cents

Michael kors gloves for $1

Two mens diamond 14k gold rings for $25 at the flea market. I have been told by a couple of people they are authentic and i got a great deal.

And a feat I am most proud of...I got a brand new Stok Quattro grill for $10. It was out of the original box and separated, so I had to gather (had some help from my thrifting buddies) the pieces AND I stopped quite a few times to soothe a spoiled crying baby who expells no tears and will laugh once you hold her. [emoji16] She is only three months. It was rough. [emoji23] Going to have a grill island made for the top portion. Unable to share stock downloaded picture of the grill


----------



## chocolagirl

VintageLV7343 said:


> My mom and I went to goodwill yesterday to donate some things and decided to look around. She bought this for $30! My mom owns numerous Chanel bags and everything matches up in terms of authenticity. We even found the authenticity card in the pocket when we got home. It's either real or a very, very good fake. The store also had an authentic Louis Vuitton Papillon 26 for $35 but it had some condition issues.



wow what a find!! so jealous


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Does she sell online? I would love to see her items.  If not, continue to take pics.



Unfortunately, she doesn’t. I have been trying to get her online since June. That is something that I hope to get going after the holidays. She just has so much stuff to get checked in and on the floor. I will definitely let you know when she does. 

I will certainly share more pictures, if nobody minds [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

VintageLV7343 said:


> My mom and I went to goodwill yesterday to donate some things and decided to look around. She bought this for $30! My mom owns numerous Chanel bags and everything matches up in terms of authenticity. We even found the authenticity card in the pocket when we got home. It's either real or a very, very good fake. The store also had an authentic Louis Vuitton Papillon 26 for $35 but it had some condition issues.





Simplyput said:


> Burberry haymarket bag for fifty cents
> 
> Michael kors gloves for $1
> 
> Two mens diamond 14k gold rings for $25 at the flea market. I have been told by a couple of people they are authentic and i got a great deal.
> 
> And a feat I am most proud of...I got a brand new Stok Quattro grill for $10. It was out of the original box and separated, so I had to gather (had some help from my thrifting buddies) the pieces AND I stopped quite a few times to soothe a spoiled crying baby who expells no tears and will laugh once you hold her. [emoji16] She is only three months. It was rough. [emoji23] Going to have a grill island made for the top portion. Unable to share stock downloaded picture of the grill
> 
> View attachment 3865919
> View attachment 3865920
> View attachment 3865921
> View attachment 3865922
> View attachment 3865923
> View attachment 3865924
> View attachment 3865925



You both have found some great gems. Congrats for sure!


----------



## Selenet

Compared to what others have found recently my recent purchase is not as amazing but I really like them! This is the first time in ages I found something. Brand new Loro Piana for 1€ each.


----------



## Simplyput

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3866266
> 
> 
> Compared to what others have found recently my recent purchase is not as amazing but I really like them! This is the first time in ages I found something. Brand new Loro Piana for 1€ each.


Every find is a great find and, yes, Loro Piano is a big find, too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I shared these photos in the shopping your wardrobe thread and then I realized that the boots, the dress, and the fur poncho are all second hand purchases!  The mink poncho from ebay, from a seller in Australia, maybe I spent a couple hundred dollars on it, I really do not remember....the Calvin Klein dress from a designer consignment store in tennessee for under ten bucks, and the like new Camper boots from a local seller online for about thirty, and they are the comfiest in the world.  I am pretty happy with my second hand treasures I wore with pride today!  Oh and the pink infinity loop scarf I made myself.  The purse was new and custom ordered from Massaccesi in Italy though.  Sometimes I splurge on new!


----------



## jamamcg

I finally got to go thrifting for the first time in ages. Found some nice things. I will share once I get a chance to photograph the items.


----------



## Flip88

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3866341
> View attachment 3866342
> 
> I shared these photos in the shopping your wardrobe thread and then I realized that the boots, the dress, and the fur poncho are all second hand purchases!  The mink poncho from ebay, from a seller in Australia, maybe I spent a couple hundred dollars on it, I really do not remember....the Calvin Klein dress from a designer consignment store in tennessee for under ten bucks, and the like new Camper boots from a local seller online for about thirty, and they are the comfiest in the world.  I am pretty happy with my second hand treasures I wore with pride today!  Oh and the pink infinity loop scarf I made myself.  The purse was new and custom ordered from Massaccesi in Italy though.  Sometimes I splurge on new!


Fabulous. Love the poncho.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Flip88 said:


> Fabulous. Love the poncho.



Thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Today
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 is another secondhand smorgasbord. Helmet Lang eggplant colored stretch suede leggings, 7 for all mankind cashmere duster, both from ebay for under 100 each (and nwot) and wolford bodysuit (I can’t remember how much I paid but cheap and in great shape) and Frye carmen boots (40 euros), both from local online secondhand listing.  Everything used!  Except the Massaccesi purse there, in champagne pebbled, just got it last week from Italy (it’s the new Modena style released this month).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and I forgot in my lap is a lily Pulitzer cream cashmere ruffled wrap/scarf from ebay that I bought for maybe thirty dollars years ago....


----------



## jamamcg

Ok so here is what I got the other day. Apologies for the terrible pics. Don’t have a lot of space to photograph things. 

First up. Handmade 1950s lined circle skirt with poodle appliqué. It’s so cute. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





$5.99 from Goodwill 

And these next two were a bit more expensive but they are exciting vintage brands. 

1970’s micro suede Lilli Ann trench coat. Was $20 her suits from the 40’s and 50’s are so sought after. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And 1960’s shocking pink wool jacket by Adele Simpson. I got too over excited with this one and bought it before noticing it has quite a few moth holes in it. Hopefully I can mend it. Paid $30 was reduced from $75


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love that trench coat.... so gorgeous.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Erich Fend wool coat found at thrift store for thirty.
Colorful poncho found at outdoor flea market from lady selling own crocheted ponchos, also for 30
Cream ruffled cashmere shawl, similar price from ebay (lily Pulitzer)
Cream ruffled cuff dkny cashmere sweater (20 bucks off ebay)
Local second hand site found NWOT Italian baldinini boots for 100 (75% off retail)
Jeans are designer and from ebay and I think I paid fifty.... DL something brand, I cant remember!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Erich Fend wool coat found at thrift store for thirty.
> Colorful poncho found at outdoor flea market from lady selling own crocheted ponchos, also for 30
> Cream ruffled cashmere shawl, similar price from ebay (lily Pulitzer)
> Cream ruffled cuff dkny cashmere sweater (20 bucks off ebay)
> Local second hand site found NWOT Italian baldinini boots for 100 (75% off retail)
> Jeans are designer and from ebay and I think I paid fifty.... DL something brand, I cant remember!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867973
> View attachment 3867974
> View attachment 3867975


your whole outfit is fabulous!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> your whole outfit is fabulous!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you!!!!


 i just saw ur other outfit pics....u definately have style!! so well put togther!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> i just saw ur other outfit pics....u definately have style!! so well put togther!!



I went ahead and put together exactly 4 weeks worth of winter outfits, 28 looks, and hung them next to each other in a row in my closet, so I dont have to think about what to wear until spring!  I just take the one hanging to the far left and then when it’s done and clean it goes back into the rotation at the back of the line.  Everything in a rotation, so I don’t see any one piece of clothing  more than once a month!  I almost have enough purses to match with these 28 outfits....but not quite.


----------



## jamamcg

Really quick pic of today’s find. 

Manolos for $2.30


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Again today, everything secondhand including the purse I bought from a fellow TPFer.
Of course my bra & panties are not secondhand!  Hahahahaha
So the bag is a mz wallace small abbey tote in black with red edge dye , 200 so half price because I was the third owner
Stretch velour pants and cardigan from secondhand shop, less than 10 each.  Cashmere ruched shell from ebay for maybe 15, I can’t remember.  The Peter Nygard coat was a twenty dollar ebay find as well.Cole Hana boots with the nike soles. I believe I paid 25 on ebay for them. Or even less.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Whoops double posted a pic above but meant to add this one as the third.


----------



## creighbaby

Love the skirt. Huge fan of 40s/50s Lilli Ann. I have a suit, five suit jackets and about four coats. The fit! The flare! I recently acquired this LA from an auction so it wasn’t as cheap as I would have liked. 








jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is what I got the other day. Apologies for the terrible pics. Don’t have a lot of space to photograph things.
> 
> First up. Handmade 1950s lined circle skirt with poodle appliqué. It’s so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867786
> 
> View attachment 3867787
> 
> $5.99 from Goodwill
> 
> And these next two were a bit more expensive but they are exciting vintage brands.
> 
> 1970’s micro suede Lilli Ann trench coat. Was $20 her suits from the 40’s and 50’s are so sought after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867788
> 
> View attachment 3867789
> 
> 
> And 1960’s shocking pink wool jacket by Adele Simpson. I got too over excited with this one and bought it before noticing it has quite a few moth holes in it. Hopefully I can mend it. Paid $30 was reduced from $75
> View attachment 3867790
> 
> View attachment 3867791


----------



## creighbaby

Did a bit of shopping recently and got lucky in the vintage/second-hand selection. I got about 20 items and nothing was more $30.

OAK Leather Judogi Dress: $15, Retailed for $630
Alexander Wang leather panel top: $10, retailed for $300-$400
Maison Margiela wide-legged pants: $15
Pucci blue wrap mini skirt :$2
80s Bill blass dress: $15
elizabeth and james neoprene skirt: $5, retailed for $195




And this early 1960s Balenciaga suit for $30. It is numbered under the label. The only issue is the lining of a sleeve needs to reattached at the shoulder, otherwise it is in amazing condition.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That balenciaga suit is incredible.....!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Boots are local designer consignment shop purchased for maybe 40 euros, they are Tod’s so probably retail 300-500.  They are so comfy and I Love the gunmetal hardware on the lace up corset sides.
The bodysuit is a white v neck wolford bodysuit from local online auction site and I think I paid 10, they are crazy expensive retail like between 100-200 euros.  I cut up a baby wrap that was made from this gorgeous organic silk cotton woven pink fabric and made the infinity scarf.  
The coat was from a UK ebay seller and I paid 60 euros for real toscana shearling lined hooded deliciousness in dark taupe on the outside.  It is SO WARM and lightweight.


----------



## jamamcg

creighbaby said:


> Did a bit of shopping recently and got lucky in the vintage/second-hand selection. I got about 20 items and nothing was more $30.
> 
> OAK Leather Judogi Dress: $15, Retailed for $630
> Alexander Wang leather panel top: $10, retailed for $300-$400
> Maison Margiela wide-legged pants: $15
> Pucci blue wrap mini skirt :$2
> 80s Bill blass dress: $15
> elizabeth and james neoprene skirt: $5, retailed for $195
> 
> View attachment 3869296
> 
> 
> And this early 1960s Balenciaga suit for $30. It is numbered under the label. The only issue is the lining of a sleeve needs to reattached at the shoulder, otherwise it is in amazing condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869299



That Balenciaga suit is everything.


----------



## Tomsmom

Christian Dior today at Salvos! I just gave it a bath hence the sink pic


----------



## jamamcg

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3870910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior today at Salvos! I just gave it a bath hence the sink pic



Wow. Great find. Iconic Saddle bag.


----------



## creighbaby

jamamcg said:


> That Balenciaga suit is everything.



Thank you. That’s high praise coming from you. [emoji253]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Same taupe Frye carmen boots, second hand local online site, matching taupe purse I just receive yesterday from another TPFer who likes to buy sell trade with me!, and thrift store shirt and sweater, both less than 10 or 15 each, and my mom made the scarf.  AG jeans (prima cigarette) from ebay, maybe 40 or 50 dollars, and same Erich Fend coat as before from local thrift store for I believe 30 or thereabouts.


----------



## Simplyput

Three 925 rings
Half a bottle of Hermes parfum $1
550 north face quilted coat with hood $5
Longchamp backpack $1
Sealed lipgloss
Burberry tie 50 cents
Coach sunglasses 99 cents
Nine pairs of hue stockings $1.50
Couple pieces of Le Creuset


----------



## jamamcg

Some more of my finds from my trip. 

1950s cream and white lace dress. Needs a good cleaning. $10




Late 1950s lace and chiffon party dress 




And my only designer find from my trip apart from the Monolo’s 

Pucci turquoise ruched zip dress. The lady in the shop said it was bought in Hollywood from a studio costume clearance so it might of been used in a film or tv show. Fabric content label is missing but there is a small label on the side seam that has been coloured in which I think is the production it was used on possibly.


----------



## Tomsmom

Great dresses!


----------



## creighbaby

Hit what I think will be my last sale of the year, and one that is also my favorite. I got this Galanos dress for $100. On the face of it, not necessarily a big bargain, but one of the associates at the sale told me the same dress had sold at auction for $900 in 2006. 

Weird story behind my acquisition. I was going through a rack of clothes and just as I put my hand on the hangar a woman swooped in and grabbed the dress. I usually just walk away in these situations, but it was so obvious that I had my hand on the dress first and I was the only one  going through the rack. She claimed she had her hand on the dress first and I said I did. At this particular sale the etiquette is if someone is going through a rack, you start at the opposite end or you go through what the other person has already reviewed. After I had gotten the dress the associate told me who the designer was and about the auction, however, she didn’t know if the one I bought is the same one that was at auction.

I am using a photo from the auction instead of the dress I bought. My dress and a link to the auction:






https://doyle.com/auctions/06ct01-c...gue/65-galanos-warp-printed-chiffon-and-satin


----------



## chowlover2

creighbaby said:


> Hit what I think will be my last sale of the year, and one that is also my favorite. I got this Galanos dress for $100. On the face of it, not necessarily a big bargain, but one of the associates at the sale told me the same dress had sold at auction for $900 in 2006.
> 
> Weird story behind my acquisition. I was going through a rack of clothes and just as I put my hand on the hangar a woman swooped in and grabbed the dress. I usually just walk away in these situations, but it was so obvious that I had my hand on the dress first and I was the only one  going through the rack. She claimed she had her hand on the dress first and I said I did. At this particular sale the etiquette is if someone is going through a rack, you start at the opposite end or you go through what the other person has already reviewed. After I had gotten the dress the associate told me who the designer was and about the auction, however, she didn’t know if the one I bought is the same one that was at auction.
> 
> I am using a photo from the auction instead of the dress I bought. My dress and a link to the auction:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876434
> 
> 
> 
> https://doyle.com/auctions/06ct01-c...gue/65-galanos-warp-printed-chiffon-and-satin


Gorgeous!


----------



## Simplyput

Three piece nib decadence Marc Jacobs perfume, lotion and rollerball $2

Spanx shaper 25 cents
Le Creuset stoneware $1
Three tubes of Clinique lipstick, new 50 cents


----------



## jamamcg

Got these McQueen trousers from s/s 2000 collection. Shown on the runway in multi coloured silk. Mine are all black. So tiny that they don’t even fit my mannequin. 





View attachment 3882593


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Got these McQueen trousers from s/s 2000 collection. Shown on the runway in multi coloured silk. Mine are all black. So tiny that they don’t even fit my mannequin.
> 
> View attachment 3882588
> 
> View attachment 3882589
> 
> View attachment 3882593


I love them!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Second hand cardigan sweater (15) and cashmere cardigan (20) and cashmere wrap(40), all from ebay, as well as a second hand purse from the facebook massaccesi bst group (100).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oops forgot the pic


----------



## LisaK026

So I have been looking for a small stainless steel teapot forever. In Goodwill this morning and found this for $5. I thought it was adorable  There was only a signature I could not read on the bottom, so I did a little research. Michael Graves. These cost between $100-$200. SCORE!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3884448
View attachment 3884448
View attachment 3884448


----------



## LisaK026

VintageLV7343 said:


> My mom and I went to goodwill yesterday to donate some things and decided to look around. She bought this for $30! My mom owns numerous Chanel bags and everything matches up in terms of authenticity. We even found the authenticity card in the pocket when we got home. It's either real or a very, very good fake. The store also had an authentic Louis Vuitton Papillon 26 for $35 but it had some condition issues.


Yup, that's real (as you already know). And it looks like it is in great condition. Not much wear for a 20 year old bag. WHAT A SCORE.


----------



## LisaK026

Simplyput said:


> Burberry haymarket bag for fifty cents
> 
> Michael kors gloves for $1
> 
> Two mens diamond 14k gold rings for $25 at the flea market. I have been told by a couple of people they are authentic and i got a great deal.
> 
> And a feat I am most proud of...I got a brand new Stok Quattro grill for $10. It was out of the original box and separated, so I had to gather (had some help from my thrifting buddies) the pieces AND I stopped quite a few times to soothe a spoiled crying baby who expells no tears and will laugh once you hold her. [emoji16] She is only three months. It was rough. [emoji23] Going to have a grill island made for the top portion. Unable to share stock downloaded picture of the grill
> 
> View attachment 3865919
> View attachment 3865920
> View attachment 3865921
> View attachment 3865922
> View attachment 3865923
> View attachment 3865924
> View attachment 3865925


Those rings are quite the score. I'd head off to the jeweler with those. I'd bet they are real diamonds and those are 2 big chunks of gold. You are talking a lot of money. Congrats!


----------



## Simplyput

LisaK026 said:


> So I have been looking for a small stainless steel teapot forever. In Goodwill this morning and found this for $5. I thought it was adorable  There was only a signature I could not read on the bottom, so I did a little research. Michael Graves. These cost between $100-$200. SCORE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884448
> View attachment 3884448
> View attachment 3884448


It is adorable! And you have given me a new name to look for[emoji7]


----------



## Simplyput

Sorry, can't get pics to rotate.
Louboutin shoes $3. A man at the ts put them in the trash...he didn't know what they were

Handbag for fifty cents

Brooch pin

The shoes and handbagbare for resale going to keep the brooch.


----------



## jules 8

Today I scored a 100% cashmere scarf for $6 at a local consignment store


----------



## bagdabaggies

And I thought I could never top off my bargain this year but I found and purchased this Burberry scarf (authenticated already in Burberry forum just now) for £53 on Ebay! I mean I can round it off to £60 if all shipping fees are included to be fair.

Reversible (camel on other side) and it has the two versatile colours that I love, I'm speechless and I can't wait to use it once I send it off to dry cleaning and get it back.


----------



## Raven3766

VintageLV7343 said:


> My mom and I went to goodwill yesterday to donate some things and decided to look around. She bought this for $30! My mom owns numerous Chanel bags and everything matches up in terms of authenticity. We even found the authenticity card in the pocket when we got home. It's either real or a very, very good fake. The store also had an authentic Louis Vuitton Papillon 26 for $35 but it had some condition issues.


How did I miss this!!? Great find, absolutely fabulous!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> How did I miss this!!? Great find, absolutely fabulous!


LOL. When I got on here and read about that Chanel, I scanned for your comment and was surprised to not find it. Better late than never.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> LOL. When I got on here and read about that Chanel, I scanned for your comment and was surprised to not find it. Better late than never.


I've been working so hard, how many Chanel's have I truly missed! lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I found these at my friends shop today. The black one was $280. It’s been in the dust bag since 2009. Any suggestions of what to put on the leather since it sat so long. I kinda like the animal print handbag to wear with casual clothing. I haven’t decided on that one yet. Just put it aside until tomorrow.  It’s kinda flashy for me, but I really like the print [emoji5]


----------



## Bambieee

H&M Black distressed denim - $8 (image from seller)


----------



## Simplyput

Two Longchamp le pliage handbags for about 50 cents each in blue and yellow.


----------



## jamamcg

Cyanide Rose said:


> I found these at my friends shop today. The black one was $280. It’s been in the dust bag since 2009. Any suggestions of what to put on the leather since it sat so long. I kinda like the animal print handbag to wear with casual clothing. I haven’t decided on that one yet. Just put it aside until tomorrow.  It’s kinda flashy for me, but I really like the print [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3889162
> View attachment 3889163



You can buy leather moisturiser just to clean and nourish the leather if it has been sitting for a few years. Will bring the softness back.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jamamcg said:


> You can buy leather moisturiser just to clean and nourish the leather if it has been sitting for a few years. Will bring the softness back.



Great! Thank you so much, I really appreciate your help [emoji4]


----------



## magdalinka

Found a Bottega today $7. Poor thing was unceremoniously stuck through with a price tag.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Found a Bottega today $7. Poor thing was unceremoniously stuck through with a price tag.
> View attachment 3891051
> View attachment 3891052
> View attachment 3891053



Such a travesty!  Great find Magda you’re like a bottega magnet!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Such a travesty!  Great find Magda you’re like a bottega magnet!


Thank you Tomsmom. Thankfully, this is a brand local thrifts don't recognize and I love me some Bottega.


----------



## jamamcg

A little Black Friday ebay win. 

Alexander McQueen Kaleidoscope crystal print clutch from s/s 2009.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

30 euros for a Feminella, made in England, wool/cashmere/angora coat.  I love it.


----------



## ern2965

Seven pre-owned bags. Yes, that's right. SEVEN. Got an email over thanksgiving weekend from a site I found while searching online for vintage Coach bags. reuse nation. They appear to be small; sell pre-loved bags and shoes on their website, mainly Coach, but others as well, and sneakers. They are also on Poshmark, with some clothing etc. I must have signed up for something because they sent me a 50% of the entire site coupon! Well, as I am a bag addict, I had to look and went to town! Haven't gotten any of them yet, and its hard to tell in photos, and their descriptions are limited. BUT...that being said, i got:

MBMJ Totally Turnlock Faridah hobo bag in purple! looks to be some discoloration on the bottom - $17.50
Ted Baker tan leather double compartment with foldover flap and pockets with ostrich-embossed flaps  - $17.50
Romeo and Juliet Couture leather (?) black and gray colorblock tote - $17.50
Cole Haan large brown pebbled leather satchel, supposed to be like new - $24.50
Coach Whiskey Legacy Pocket Satchel - $37
kate spade Slim Kenny in Ivy Lane Tweed Tote - $37

I seriously need an intervention!


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> A little Black Friday ebay win.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Kaleidoscope crystal print clutch from s/s 2009.
> 
> View attachment 3891596
> 
> View attachment 3891597



Jama that clutch is glorious!! One of these days you will have to show is your collection [emoji4]


----------



## magdalinka

ern2965 said:


> Seven pre-owned bags. Yes, that's right. SEVEN. Got an email over thanksgiving weekend from a site I found while searching online for vintage Coach bags. reuse nation. They appear to be small; sell pre-loved bags and shoes on their website, mainly Coach, but others as well, and sneakers. They are also on Poshmark, with some clothing etc. I must have signed up for something because they sent me a 50% of the entire site coupon! Well, as I am a bag addict, I had to look and went to town! Haven't gotten any of them yet, and its hard to tell in photos, and their descriptions are limited. BUT...that being said, i got:
> 
> MBMJ Totally Turnlock Faridah hobo bag in purple! looks to be some discoloration on the bottom - $17.50
> Ted Baker tan leather double compartment with foldover flap and pockets with ostrich-embossed flaps  - $17.50
> Romeo and Juliet Couture leather (?) black and gray colorblock tote - $17.50
> Cole Haan large brown pebbled leather satchel, supposed to be like new - $24.50
> Coach Whiskey Legacy Pocket Satchel - $37
> kate spade Slim Kenny in Ivy Lane Tweed Tote - $37
> 
> I seriously need an intervention!



Nice bag haul. Good to have that 50%, makes your scores that much more awesome!!


----------



## magdalinka

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3892429
> 
> 
> 30 euros for a Feminella, made in England, wool/cashmere/angora coat.  I love it.



Love your thrifty outfits of the day, keep them coming [emoji4]. Especially enjoyed the shearling coat look. I really want one of those Toscanas


----------



## magdalinka

A few days ago I found 2 things on my “I would love to have this if it wasn’t so expensive” list. One was a Marc Jacobs baby Stam $35 (like new with tags and dust bag) and the other Judith Ripka sterling heart bracelet $1.99. MJ was my first love and I actually owned this same bag about 8 yers ago but sold it because I couldn’t justify the $$$ spent. Very happy we are reunited.


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Jama that clutch is glorious!! One of these days you will have to show is your collection [emoji4]



Oh dear.  I don’t think I have enough space to get the whole collection out [emoji85][emoji85]. I started a McQueen collection/family thread a few years ago but gave up on it.


----------



## Zumbananc

VintageLV7343 said:


> My mom and I went to goodwill yesterday to donate some things and decided to look around. She bought this for $30! My mom owns numerous Chanel bags and everything matches up in terms of authenticity. We even found the authenticity card in the pocket when we got home. It's either real or a very, very good fake. The store also had an authentic Louis Vuitton Papillon 26 for $35 but it had some condition issues.


What a great and fabulous find.  I'm new to thrifting and hope to find a treasure like yours!


----------



## Simplyput

Zumbananc said:


> What a great and fabulous find.  I'm new to thrifting and hope to find a treasure like yours!


Welcome


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> A few days ago I found 2 things on my “I would love to have this if it wasn’t so expensive” list. One was a Marc Jacobs baby Stam $35 (like new with tags and dust bag) and the other Judith Ripka sterling heart bracelet $1.99. MJ was my first love and I actually owned this same bag about 8 yers ago but sold it because I couldn’t justify the $$$ spent. Very happy we are reunited.
> View attachment 3896020
> View attachment 3896025


Magda, you have been on fire! Bottega, Judith Ripka and Marc Jacobs, wow!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> A little Black Friday ebay win.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Kaleidoscope crystal print clutch from s/s 2009.
> 
> View attachment 3891596
> 
> View attachment 3891597


Jama, she is soooo pretty!


----------



## Simplyput

Most of the things i got last week were to put on the bay, but i am keeping what is pictured for myself. I found a jade elephant pendant and a Espo 925 necklace. Purchased for $3 from the flea market.


----------



## jorton

Not bad thrifting lately. Though I’ve spent hours and each store and looked at every single thing. It sometimes pays off. Here’s just a few of my finds! Most will be resold.




Left to right- 
Proenza schouler bandage skirt $4
Champagne and strawberry NWT Lace skirt(looked it up, I think it’s from anthro or pipelime) $10
Alexander wang black blouse- now, I was estatic to find this. But it has a weird tape mark on it.  Of course I decided to take a wipe to it and I think I made it worse. Oh well. It was marked $5, asked the manager to discount because of the stain, so she gave it to me for $4. Hopefully the dry cleaners can fix it 
Lastly, anthro Saturday Sunday Top. For some reason I thought this tag meant Kate Spade Saturday, lol. But quick research says I’m wrong, but I think it will still sell!


----------



## LisaK026

Coach Leather Pansy sandals. My size. I think they missed the "COACH". $3.99


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> A few days ago I found 2 things on my “I would love to have this if it wasn’t so expensive” list. One was a Marc Jacobs baby Stam $35 (like new with tags and dust bag) and the other Judith Ripka sterling heart bracelet $1.99. MJ was my first love and I actually owned this same bag about 8 yers ago but sold it because I couldn’t justify the $$$ spent. Very happy we are reunited.
> View attachment 3896020
> View attachment 3896025


I used to have a purple MJ Baby Stam. It had handles rather than a chain. It was the CUTEST bag ever!!!!I wish I still had it. I was a big MJ fan for a long time, but the bags are soo heavy. But his old bags are beautiful.


----------



## bluejinx

So these are my first pair of Ruthie Davis heels. For the heel height surprisingly comfortable. I'm a US 8.5 and typically wear a 39 though I'm a 39.5 in both Alice and Olivia as well as Pierre Hardy. These are a 39 and while they work thanks to the band across the front, I definitey could have gone with a 38.5. For $30 instead of $895 though I'm happy.


----------



## bluejinx

These were $59 instead of $295 and held so much promise. But alas. My feet apparently HATE Tory Burch. These don' did in to the heels causing bloodshed like the ballet flats but these are so painful in the toe box I lasted an hour in them before running in to a store and buying a $15 pair of flats to wear the rest of the day.


----------



## chowlover2

bluejinx said:


> These were $59 instead of $295 and held so much promise. But alas. My feet apparently HATE Tory Burch. These don' did in to the heels causing bloodshed like the ballet flats but these are so painful in the toe box I lasted an hour in them before running in to a store and buying a $15 pair of flats to wear the rest of the day.


That's sad, they are so cute!


----------



## bluejinx

chowlover2 said:


> That's sad, they are so cute!


it's sooo frustrating! I don'  know of its just the 2 odd pairs I've had but I've had no luck with Tory Burch Shoes at all. clothing however has been a success.


----------



## magdalinka

bluejinx said:


> it's sooo frustrating! I don'  know of its just the 2 odd pairs I've had but I've had no luck with Tory Burch Shoes at all. clothing however has been a success.



Tory Burch makes pretty but very uncomfortable shoes. Every pair I ever got I ended up selling.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Coach Leather Pansy sandals. My size. I think they missed the "COACH". $3.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900445



Pretty shoes. Surprised they were not marked up. It’s crazy, when they see coach regardless of condition they go nuts lol. 
About MJ - I am secretly hoping he will make a come back. Currently looking for a leather strap to make it more functional.


----------



## magdalinka

bluejinx said:


> So these are my first pair of Ruthie Davis heels. For the heel height surprisingly comfortable. I'm a US 8.5 and typically wear a 39 though I'm a 39.5 in both Alice and Olivia as well as Pierre Hardy. These are a 39 and while they work thanks to the band across the front, I definitey could have gone with a 38.5. For $30 instead of $895 though I'm happy.



Those are HOT!! I have been known to stretch or shrink my foot for a worthy pair of shoes [emoji6]


----------



## magdalinka

Simplyput said:


> Most of the things i got last week were to put on the bay, but i am keeping what is pictured for myself. I found a jade elephant pendant and a Espo 925 necklace. Purchased for $3 from the flea market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898358



Never heard of Espo but that necklace is gorgeous.


----------



## bluejinx

magdalinka said:


> Tory Burch makes pretty but very uncomfortable shoes. Every pair I ever got I ended up selling.



I'm glad it's not just me! I felt like there was something wtong with me since her shoes are so popular.


----------



## Simplyput

magdalinka said:


> Never heard of Espo but that necklace is gorgeous.


Thank you.


----------



## Simplyput

Bare with me there is only a ten picture limit per post.

Went to a bag sale...this was the worst one they ever offered.

Got a Bendetta B turtleneck sweater, a Shanghai Tang knit dress, Oska shrug, Cufn Basic dress, and a Per se dress, a misook cardigan and a men's Michael Kors jacket for him.


----------



## Simplyput

Got a Nos German cappuccino and a Bombay Jewelry Chest. The chest still has its price tag. I know it wont hold all my jewelry (so, i will have to get a larger one), but i liked the design.

Got some 14k hoop earrings
925 pearl necklace
A Paolo Gucci watch

A couple of costume crosses
925 ring


----------



## Simplyput

Finally, i always enjoy you ladies sharing your wonderful MJ clothing, handbags and shoes. I found some jewelry of his last week. I dont normally get costume jewelry unless it is designer. I found some bracelets, pins, brooches, necklaces,  rings, even a heart watch. Some of it needs to be repaired so i am going to see if the company can repair it for a nominal fee, or if i can take it to my own jeweler for repair or reconstruct some of the pieces myself, but i was very excited to find them. I particularly love my pink bird necklace. The price tags are on a few of the pieces as well.


----------



## Simplyput

More mj jewelry and a some Armani exchange sunglasses.


----------



## jamamcg

Been going a bit eBay mad the past few weeks sadly missing out on quite a few items as they ended up going for crazy money but I managed to snag a few items. 

Alexander McQueen Queen Elizabeth chiffon scarf from A/W 2008


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> Been going a bit eBay mad the past few weeks sadly missing out on quite a few items as they ended up going for crazy money but I managed to snag a few items.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Queen Elizabeth chiffon scarf from A/W 2008
> View attachment 3903982
> 
> View attachment 3903983


I heart that scarf!


----------



## jamamcg

Tomsmom said:


> I heart that scarf!



Thanks [emoji4]. I’m kind of obsessing over Queen Elizabeth and the Royal family at the moment so I’m very happy to have it


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Been going a bit eBay mad the past few weeks sadly missing out on quite a few items as they ended up going for crazy money but I managed to snag a few items.
> Alexander McQueen Queen Elizabeth chiffon scarf from A/W 2008
> View attachment 3903982
> 
> View attachment 3903983


That is fabulous!!! I just finished The Crown on Netflix, so i am in a royal state of mind!


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> That is fabulous!!! I just finished The Crown on Netflix, so i am in a royal state of mind!


I'm on Season 2 episode 5. Something to do while everything around me is burning down and you can't go outside without a face mask. Thanks to Netflix for the release of Season 2.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Been going a bit eBay mad the past few weeks sadly missing out on quite a few items as they ended up going for crazy money but I managed to snag a few items.
> 
> Alexander McQueen Queen Elizabeth chiffon scarf from A/W 2008
> View attachment 3903982
> 
> View attachment 3903983


That scarf is fabulous Jama! 


Simplyput said:


> More mj jewelry and a some Armani exchange sunglasses.
> View attachment 3903874
> View attachment 3903875
> View attachment 3903876
> View attachment 3903877
> View attachment 3903878
> View attachment 3903879
> View attachment 3903880
> View attachment 3903881
> View attachment 3903882



Great jewelry haul. Love the bird necklace.


----------



## magdalinka

The newest addition to my thrifted Hermès scarves $7 Monaco (famous arm sling worn by Princess Grace). This poor thing had grease and ink stains all over but after a little tlc it’s doing much better. One of these days I will pull out and photograph my Hermes scarf collection all costing $3-$7.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I'm on Season 2 episode 5. Something to do while everything around me is burning down and you can't go outside without a face mask. Thanks to Netflix for the release of Season 2.


Oh my goodness Lisa stay safe!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> The newest addition to my thrifted Hermès scarves $7 Monaco (famous arm sling worn by Princess Grace). This poor thing had grease and ink stains all over but after a little tlc it’s doing much better. One of these days I will pull out and photograph my Hermes scarf collection all costing $3-$7.
> View attachment 3906251


Gorgeous Magda!


----------



## Simplyput

magdalinka said:


> The newest addition to my thrifted Hermès scarves $7 Monaco (famous arm sling worn by Princess Grace). This poor thing had grease and ink stains all over but after a little tlc it’s doing much better. One of these days I will pull out and photograph my Hermes scarf collection all costing $3-$7.
> View attachment 3906251


How pretty!

What did you use to take the stains out?

I use to find H scarves all the time, but I can't get to my old haunts like I use to. Bummer.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> The newest addition to my thrifted Hermès scarves $7 Monaco (famous arm sling worn by Princess Grace). This poor thing had grease and ink stains all over but after a little tlc it’s doing much better. One of these days I will pull out and photograph my Hermes scarf collection all costing $3-$7.
> View attachment 3906251


Start a blog Magda, I would love to see all of your picturesque scarves.


----------



## jamamcg

Here is another one of my eBay wins   Alexander McQueen “S” bend trousers from s/s 1999


----------



## Selenet

Found something nice yesterday after ages! Moncler summer jacket 10 francs (I moved to Switzerland and it took me some time to locate good second hand shops). It's one size too big, either I have to layer up to use it or I give it to my mom. I love the peplum on the backside! It has also a hidden zipper closure.
Stuart Weitzman sandals 5 francs. While the soles look new, the "diamonds" need some fixing with instant glue.


----------



## sarasmom

bluejinx said:


> I'm glad it's not just me! I felt like there was something wtong with me since her shoes are so popular.



I can't wear any TB shoes with any metal on it, it digs into the top of my foot. I do own a great pair of TBs that have her logo in leather on the front. Huge difference in comfort. I don't know how people wear the ones with metal. Cute shoes though!


----------



## Simplyput

Four nib mother of pearl picture frames from restoration hardware and Pottery Barn. $1.50

A 925 bracelet made in india for $1

A Michael kors dress and michael kors makeup pouch/coin purse for less than one dollar.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3910065
> View attachment 3910067
> View attachment 3910068
> View attachment 3910069
> View attachment 3910070
> 
> 
> Four nib mother of pearl picture frames from restoration hardware and Pottery Barn. $1.50
> 
> A 925 bracelet made in india for $1
> 
> A Michael kors dress and michael kors makeup pouch/coin purse for less than one dollar.


Nice!!


----------



## jamamcg

I hope my lovely thrifting family is having a lovely Christmas. [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> I hope my lovely thrifting family is having a lovely Christmas. [emoji319][emoji319][emoji319]


You too Jama!!


----------



## Simplyput

A double cross costume earrings and necklace set. $1

Nwt croc boots for me $3

Nwt petite sophisticate dress for me $1

At the flea market i found a double pearl strand necklace with iolite stones and 14k FIC clasp marked $1 (tag attached)


----------



## Simplyput

My New Year's resolution [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3916119
> 
> 
> My New Year's resolution [emoji23][emoji23]


Lol!  That is great and so very true!


----------



## LisaK026

So, I found this at the Thrift Store today. Love it, but did not buy it because the lock is locked and there is no key. Any ideas? Does D&B replace keys?


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> So, I found this at the Thrift Store today. Love it, but did not buy it because the lock is locked and there is no key. Any ideas? Does D&B replace keys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916300


I think you could contact them and they would send you another key.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> So, I found this at the Thrift Store today. Love it, but did not buy it because the lock is locked and there is no key. Any ideas? Does D&B replace keys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916300


Buy that bag and pick that lock! lol


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Buy that bag and pick that lock! lol


LOL. I did buy it, but I have been having quite the time getting the lock opened. D&B wants me t send them the bag, I went to a locksmith and his instruments are too big to pick it. Friend's BF is gonna try to pick it tonight, or I am taking it to my jeweler tomorrow.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> I think you could contact them and they would send you another key.


If I send them the bag.


----------



## LisaK026

Picked the lock


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Picked the lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918237


Yayyy!!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Picked the lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918237


Congratulations!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> The newest addition to my thrifted Hermès scarves $7 Monaco (famous arm sling worn by Princess Grace). This poor thing had grease and ink stains all over but after a little tlc it’s doing much better. One of these days I will pull out and photograph my Hermes scarf collection all costing $3-$7.
> View attachment 3906251



Love those cheap Hermès scarf finds! Amazing!!!!! If you are brave you can try a tiny bit of dawn, the blue kind, wash is it warm water in your sink basin and let us air dry hanging. I have been doing this with my silk blouses instead of dry cleaning and it’s getting the stains out that even they couldn’t get rid off! Again, not sure if this is the best approach for Hermès. Lol! Just letting you know in case it’s that bad!


----------



## Pao9

LisaK026 said:


> Picked the lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918237



Love the bag! Are you able to close it now? Maybe buying 2 little magnets mag flying them would do the trick if it doesn’t close!


----------



## LisaK026

Pao9 said:


> Love the bag! Are you able to close it now? Maybe buying 2 little magnets mag flying them would do the trick if it doesn’t close!


 WOW  Pao, I haven't seen you in a long time on tPF! If I close the clasp, the bag will relock, but I can just close the flap over. A friend of mine refinishes and restores antiques and she has tons of keys, she is going to send me a few to see if they work. I don't really want to lock it...what a hassle. I would however like to be able to close the clasp without locking it.


----------



## jamamcg

An other eBay win. Alexander McQueen dress from 2010. Got it for less than £40.


----------



## Pao9

LisaK026 said:


> WOW  Pao, I haven't seen you in a long time on tPF! If I close the clasp, the bag will relock, but I can just close the flap over. A friend of mine refinishes and restores antiques and she has tons of keys, she is going to send me a few to see if they work. I don't really want to lock it...what a hassle. I would however like to be able to close the clasp without locking it.



I know I barely have time to do anything between the job and the toddler. I think I thifted like 10 times in the last year! I used to do that per month before the baby! Lol!


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> An other eBay win. Alexander McQueen dress from 2010. Got it for less than £40.
> 
> View attachment 3919728



That’s beautiful! And a great deal! One day you really do have to take a pic of your entire collection, if you havent yet! I got a sweater from a resell store with no tags. Can’t find it anywhere but it has skulls that look like McQueen! It’s.l reversible that’s why it has no tags! Do yo mind giving me your expertise since you are the McQueen encyclopedia?????? Thank you!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:


> That’s beautiful! And a great deal! One day you really do have to take a pic of your entire collection, if you havent yet! I got a sweater from a resell store with no tags. Can’t find it anywhere but it has skulls that look like McQueen! It’s.l reversible that’s why it has no tags! Do yo mind giving me your expertise since you are the McQueen encyclopedia?????? Thank you!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921578
> 
> View attachment 3921579
> View attachment 3921580
> View attachment 3921581
> View attachment 3921582



I like it. The skulls look very McQueen. I haven’t come across a reversible sweater by McQueen before but that’s not to say that one hasn’t been made. And it looks super soft like merino. It’s a good find any way. [emoji4]


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> I like it. The skulls look very McQueen. I haven’t come across a reversible sweater by McQueen before but that’s not to say that one hasn’t been made. And it looks super soft like merino. It’s a good find any way. [emoji4]



Thanks! I did some more research and seems I found it! The stitching was exactly like some other jumpers I saw from McQueen! It seems to be a cashmere silk blend! 


In this picture he is using the skull part on with the skulls on the sleeves only! It’s a men’s sweater!


----------



## Pao9

Pao9 said:


> Thanks! I did some more research and seems I found it! The stitching was exactly like some other jumpers I saw from McQueen! It seems to be a cashmere silk blend!
> View attachment 3921998
> 
> In this picture he is using the skull part on with the skulls on the sleeves only! It’s a men’s sweater!



And another one!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



So happy I went with my gut! I paid $12 for it as a no name brand sweater!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:


> And another one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922001
> 
> So happy I went with my gut! I paid $12 for it as a no name brand sweater!!!



Yay. Well done. And cashmere blend. Even better


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> Yay. Well done. And cashmere blend. Even better



Thank you!![emoji4]


----------



## angelphilipus

Hi guys I’m new on this thread  I love preloved designer goods so much! Usually look for them on Carousell (a platform for us to sell preloved stuffs) since I don’t have Poshmark or Tradesy here in my country and shopping on eBay or Amazon is just gonna be a lot of hassle with the shipping and tax and everything I recently scored this cute Tory Burch leather bracelet for US$ 20 btw! It’s cute and although I don’t really like the pink IRL, I can still wear it on the brown side!


----------



## Selenet

Had a good thrifting day today!





Marc By Matc Jacobs wedge heels 7€



IRO jacket 10€



And the best, Ivana Helsinki Heart Cardigan (wool and mohair blend) for 2,8€ (retail price would be 260$). For those who don't know, Ivana Helsinki is a Finnish brand that has a show on New York Fashion Week. 
Emma Roberts has this same cardigan in red!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tches-flight-Los-Angeles.html#article-3280520


----------



## aidore

angelphilipus said:


> Hi guys I’m new on this thread  I love preloved designer goods so much! Usually look for them on Carousell (a platform for us to sell preloved stuffs) since I don’t have Poshmark or Tradesy here in my country and shopping on eBay or Amazon is just gonna be a lot of hassle with the shipping and tax and everything I recently scored this cute Tory Burch leather bracelet for US$ 20 btw! It’s cute and although I don’t really like the pink IRL, I can still wear it on the brown side!
> View attachment 3923008
> View attachment 3923010


Lovely


----------



## Pao9

Selenet said:


> Had a good thrifting day today!
> 
> View attachment 3923370
> 
> View attachment 3923371
> 
> Marc By Matc Jacobs wedge heels 7€
> 
> View attachment 3923372
> 
> IRO jacket 10€
> 
> View attachment 3923373
> 
> And the best, Ivana Helsinki Heart Cardigan (wool and mohair blend) for 2,8€ (retail price would be 260$). For those who don't know, Ivana Helsinki is a Finnish brand that has a show on New York Fashion Week.
> Emma Roberts has this same cardigan in red!
> View attachment 3923375
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tches-flight-Los-Angeles.html#article-3280520



Love Iro! I would say it has a higher retail value than the cardigan! Amazing look!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Selenet said:


> Had a good thrifting day today!
> 
> View attachment 3923370
> 
> View attachment 3923371
> 
> Marc By Matc Jacobs wedge heels 7€
> 
> View attachment 3923372
> 
> IRO jacket 10€
> 
> View attachment 3923373
> 
> And the best, Ivana Helsinki Heart Cardigan (wool and mohair blend) for 2,8€ (retail price would be 260$). For those who don't know, Ivana Helsinki is a Finnish brand that has a show on New York Fashion Week.
> Emma Roberts has this same cardigan in red!
> View attachment 3923375
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tches-flight-Los-Angeles.html#article-3280520


So jealous of those finds!! Such gorgeous steals!


----------



## Selenet

Pao9 said:


> Love Iro! I would say it has a higher retail value than the cardigan! Amazing look!



Thank you, and you are right! Little googling revealed that it's called "Iro Clever" and retailed for 496$.


----------



## Pao9

Selenet said:


> Thank you, and you are right! Little googling revealed that it's called "Iro Clever" and retailed for 496$.
> View attachment 3924020



Yup! Love that brand! I have 2 jackets but have yet to find one in a thrift store! It’s one of those brands I always look for because it’s not that well known so prices can be really good!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:


> That’s beautiful! And a great deal! One day you really do have to take a pic of your entire collection, if you havent yet! I got a sweater from a resell store with no tags. Can’t find it anywhere but it has skulls that look like McQueen! It’s.l reversible that’s why it has no tags! Do yo mind giving me your expertise since you are the McQueen encyclopedia?????? Thank you!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921578
> 
> View attachment 3921579
> View attachment 3921580
> View attachment 3921581
> View attachment 3921582



I just realised that 2018 will be the 10 year anniversary of my first McQueen purchase so maybe I should do a collection photo at some point.


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> I just realised that 2018 will be the 10 year anniversary of my first McQueen purchase so maybe I should do a collection photo at some point.



For sure! And tag us if it’s started somewhere else!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I just realised that 2018 will be the 10 year anniversary of my first McQueen purchase so maybe I should do a collection photo at some point.


You should start a thread of all your McQueen goodies!!!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> You should start a thread of all your McQueen goodies!!!


That's a great idea!


----------



## Ness7386

Found this beauty on an online consignment website today.   Does anyone own the Connected Satchel?  How's it holding up for you?


----------



## harrietnichols

Just sharing, if you're going to the Barrett Jackson Event in Scottsdale this month, bring a couple of extra $$$. Secondhand luxury items will be on display and available for purchase.


----------



## Simplyput

Ness7386 said:


> Found this beauty on an online consignment website today.   Does anyone own the Connected Satchel?  How's it holding up for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927385


I can't provide any information on this purse, but you may want to repost this question on the Marc Jacobs thread here on PF; there are some super helpful ladies over there with a wealth information whom may help answer your question.

They helped me a lot with the MJ jewelry i found last month.[emoji173]

Best


----------



## Pao9

Found great items in my thrift store visit!



Stella McCartney tux jacket still on saks for $1,850 paid $59


Paige jeans $9.99


Joie sweater, still on the website $12,99


Burberry Polo for $12.99


----------



## Selenet

Pao9 said:


> Found great items in my thrift store visit!
> 
> View attachment 3934894
> 
> Stella McCartney tux jacket still on saks for $1,850 paid $59
> View attachment 3934895
> 
> Paige jeans $9.99
> View attachment 3934896
> 
> Joie sweater, still on the website $12,99
> View attachment 3934897
> 
> Burberry Polo for $12.99



Love the tuxedo jacket! Great finds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Selenet

Another Iro jacket/cardigan called "Molly"! Paid again 10€. The last picture is from our office kitchen, the building is over 100 years old so need some wool cardigans to keep me warm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pao9

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3935948
> 
> View attachment 3935949
> 
> View attachment 3935950
> 
> 
> Another Iro jacket/cardigan called "Molly"! Paid again 10€. The last picture is from our office kitchen, the building is over 100 years old so need some wool cardigans to keep me warm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can’t go wrong with Iro! Looks amazing on you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3935948
> 
> View attachment 3935949
> 
> View attachment 3935950
> 
> 
> Another Iro jacket/cardigan called "Molly"! Paid again 10€. The last picture is from our office kitchen, the building is over 100 years old so need some wool cardigans to keep me warm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great find!


----------



## angelphilipus

Another preloved Tory Burch bracelet I found on Carousell for US$24. Didn’t expect it to come with the box and dustbag (even the tag!) and it did. Polished the hardware with Mr. Town Talk already


----------



## Tomsmom

angelphilipus said:


> Another preloved Tory Burch bracelet I found on Carousell for US$24. Didn’t expect it to come with the box and dustbag (even the tag!) and it did. Polished the hardware with Mr. Town Talk already
> View attachment 3939094
> View attachment 3939096


Nice bracelet!


----------



## angelphilipus

Tomsmom said:


> Nice bracelet!


Thank you!


----------



## creighbaby

Dropped off two ikea bags of stuff at goodwill a few days ago and found a working Keurig for under $20 with a thingy that allows me to use my own coffee instead of pods.


----------



## Simplyput

Louis vuitton messenger handbag from the flea for a couple of dollars, paid the fee to authenticate it..so i am good to go

Dooney and bourke black mini satchel for $1

Eliza J dress 75 cents

Historical white house ornaments .50 cents a piece

14k diamond heart earrings

925 cross earrings 
Pearl sterling clasp necklace
Bicolor italy necklace 925
Twisted 925 bracelet 
Five 925 rings


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> Louis vuitton messenger handbag from the flea for a couple of dollars, paid the fee to authenticate it..so i am good to go
> 
> Dooney and bourke black mini satchel for $1
> 
> Eliza J dress 75 cents
> 
> Historical white house ornaments .50 cents a piece
> 
> 14k diamond heart earrings
> 
> 925 cross earrings
> Pearl sterling clasp necklace
> Bicolor italy necklace 925
> Twisted 925 bracelet
> Five 925 rings


Forgot to include pictures


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Forgot to include pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942361
> View attachment 3942362
> View attachment 3942368
> View attachment 3942373
> View attachment 3942375
> View attachment 3942376
> View attachment 3942378
> View attachment 3942379
> View attachment 3942380
> View attachment 3942381
> View attachment 3942382


Wow you really did well!!


----------



## Miramar168

Long time lurker in this thread - first time poster!
Got these brand new at my local thrift store with credit from trade-ins...so almost like free?




Bloomingdales cashmere sweater $20
Longchamp Le Pliage large tote $40 (not as inexpensive a find as I’ve seen on this thread but I’ve been needing a new work bag!)

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Simplyput

Miramar168 said:


> Long time lurker in this thread - first time poster!
> Got these brand new at my local thrift store with credit from trade-ins...so almost like free?
> 
> View attachment 3942858
> 
> 
> Bloomingdales cashmere sweater $20
> Longchamp Le Pliage large tote $40 (not as inexpensive a find as I’ve seen on this thread but I’ve been needing a new work bag!)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Welcome[emoji253]


----------



## Tomsmom

Miramar168 said:


> Long time lurker in this thread - first time poster!
> Got these brand new at my local thrift store with credit from trade-ins...so almost like free?
> 
> View attachment 3942858
> 
> 
> Bloomingdales cashmere sweater $20
> Longchamp Le Pliage large tote $40 (not as inexpensive a find as I’ve seen on this thread but I’ve been needing a new work bag!)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Love the Longchamp color, welcome!


----------



## Selenet

Simplyput said:


> Forgot to include pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942361
> View attachment 3942362
> View attachment 3942368
> View attachment 3942373
> View attachment 3942375
> View attachment 3942376
> View attachment 3942378
> View attachment 3942379
> View attachment 3942380
> View attachment 3942381
> View attachment 3942382



Love the green shirt. Congrats!


----------



## magdalinka

Simplyput said:


> Forgot to include pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942361
> View attachment 3942362
> View attachment 3942368
> View attachment 3942373
> View attachment 3942375
> View attachment 3942376
> View attachment 3942378
> View attachment 3942379
> View attachment 3942380
> View attachment 3942381
> View attachment 3942382


What a haul, especially that LV. I have been eyeing one of those on ebay. Congrats!


----------



## magdalinka

Miramar168 said:


> Long time lurker in this thread - first time poster!
> Got these brand new at my local thrift store with credit from trade-ins...so almost like free?
> 
> View attachment 3942858
> 
> 
> Bloomingdales cashmere sweater $20
> Longchamp Le Pliage large tote $40 (not as inexpensive a find as I’ve seen on this thread but I’ve been needing a new work bag!)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Great bargains, especially considering the NWT thing. Enjoy your fabulous finds!


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:


> That’s beautiful! And a great deal! One day you really do have to take a pic of your entire collection, if you havent yet! I got a sweater from a resell store with no tags. Can’t find it anywhere but it has skulls that look like McQueen! It’s.l reversible that’s why it has no tags! Do yo mind giving me your expertise since you are the McQueen encyclopedia?????? Thank you!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3921578
> 
> View attachment 3921579
> View attachment 3921580
> View attachment 3921581
> View attachment 3921582


Pao!! You are back, and kicking thrifty butt!! Great eye on the McQ sweater. Like you, I would have not rested until I found who really made it. Congrats on expanding your family and on the great finds as well.


----------



## magdalinka

Haven’t posted any of my recent finds in here. 

Here is a lucky 18 gram 14k gold chain $8
Helene Arpels (of VCA) sturdy box leather vintage bag $7
Awesome soft as buttah leather BV look alike made by a European brand Abro $12 (retails around $400 so not cheap)
Bottega silk wool scarf $6
Chan Lou wrap around semi precious bead bracelet $3
Will pull out some more scarf finds tomorrow. Good night thrifty friends.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Haven’t posted any of my recent finds in here.
> 
> Here is a lucky 18 gram 14k gold chain $8
> Helene Arpels (of VCA) sturdy box leather vintage bag $7
> Awesome soft as buttah leather BV look alike made by a European brand Abro $12 (retails around $400 so not cheap)
> Bottega silk wool scarf $6
> Chan Lou wrap around semi precious bead bracelet $3
> Will pull out some more scarf finds tomorrow. Good night thrifty friends.
> 
> View attachment 3948674
> View attachment 3948675
> View attachment 3948676
> View attachment 3948677
> View attachment 3948678
> View attachment 3948680



Magda love all your finds, but I'm lovin' the Arpels handbag; great condition.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Haven’t posted any of my recent finds in here.
> 
> Here is a lucky 18 gram 14k gold chain $8
> Helene Arpels (of VCA) sturdy box leather vintage bag $7
> Awesome soft as buttah leather BV look alike made by a European brand Abro $12 (retails around $400 so not cheap)
> Bottega silk wool scarf $6
> Chan Lou wrap around semi precious bead bracelet $3
> Will pull out some more scarf finds tomorrow. Good night thrifty friends.
> 
> View attachment 3948674
> View attachment 3948675
> View attachment 3948676
> View attachment 3948677
> View attachment 3948678
> View attachment 3948680


Oh my that gold chain !!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Thrifted this Miu Miu clutch for $70 and also this Chanel in the business flap for $40 a while ago! It had some major scratches on the front so I eventually bought some Anya Hindmarch stickers on sale with my initials (and a hashtag because I work in marketing and have a blog, so I thought it would be funny...also because it was somehow emptier with just my three initials). Covered the scratches with the stickers and voila! Givenchy Antigona was unfortunately not thrifted but still purchased new for 40% off at Saks  [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Also picked up this Alexander Wang burgundy and gray argyle cardigan for $40 yesterday (retailed for $650)


----------



## Selenet

MademoiselleXO said:


> Thrifted this Miu Miu clutch for $70 and also this Chanel in the business flap for $40 a while ago! It had some major scratches on the front so I eventually bought some Anya Hindmarch stickers on sale with my initials (and a hashtag because I work in marketing and have a blog, so I thought it would be funny...also because it was somehow emptier with just my three initials). Covered the scratches with the stickers and voila! Givenchy Antigona was unfortunately not thrifted but still purchased new for 40% off at Saks  [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> View attachment 3949588



Love the Chanel!!! What a great ans original idea. It looks really good in the picture.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my that gold chain !!





Raven3766 said:


> Magda love all your finds, but I'm lovin' the Arpels handbag; great condition.


Thanks guys


----------



## magdalinka

MademoiselleXO said:


> Thrifted this Miu Miu clutch for $70 and also this Chanel in the business flap for $40 a while ago! It had some major scratches on the front so I eventually bought some Anya Hindmarch stickers on sale with my initials (and a hashtag because I work in marketing and have a blog, so I thought it would be funny...also because it was somehow emptier with just my three initials). Covered the scratches with the stickers and voila! Givenchy Antigona was unfortunately not thrifted but still purchased new for 40% off at Saks  [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> View attachment 3949588


Wow what an amazing Chanel and great idea!


----------



## Simplyput

Just a couple of necklaces 

Danecraft sterling
A purple and gold square necklace


----------



## Selenet

OMG I just found an Valentino Glam Lock (the L size I believe) for 100! It was a FB page of a second hand shop near my parents, I immediately messaged them and asked to reserve the bag! I even called my mom to reserve it. My mom is going to take a look tomorrow in person and send me pictures to inspect it better (condition, authenticity etc)! They only had one blurry picture on the fb-page so couldn't figure out much, but they get amazing donations sometimes.
Keep your fingers crossed for me! I'll keep you all updated. I'm so excited, bag finds are the best. [emoji1]


----------



## SandyC1981

Love this thread!!


----------



## SandyC1981

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3935948
> 
> View attachment 3935949
> 
> View attachment 3935950
> 
> 
> Another Iro jacket/cardigan called "Molly"! Paid again 10€. The last picture is from our office kitchen, the building is over 100 years old so need some wool cardigans to keep me warm!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great find!


----------



## angelphilipus

The third Tory Burch bracelet I found on Carousell for US$23, came with the dustbag. Found out that this particular style is 16K gold plated 




And a brand new Michael Kors iPad Mini Sleeve for US$9!


----------



## Simplyput

Dooney bourke tote
Longchamp le pliage tote 
Michael kors angora sweater 
Lululemon shorts

Not pictured
Ann taylor tweed dress
J crew jacquard skirt

At the pay per pound for about $12


----------



## Selenet

Michael Kors 1st line for my mother, costed 9€.



Tod's dustbag for my Tod's loafers, this was free. The lady at the shop even asked another one: "why do we have this kind of stuff here?".


----------



## kaitekins

I never post but I'm excited so: all new in box


----------



## Tomsmom

kaitekins said:


> I never post but I'm excited so: all new in box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962288


Omg!!  You hit the makeup mother load!


----------



## Tomsmom

I found a unicorn today...Chanel!  .  It has the sticker Inside, leather lined, Lampo zippers...  







I


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> I found a unicorn today...Chanel!  .  It has the sticker Inside, leather lined, Lampo zippers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962442
> View attachment 3962431
> View attachment 3962430
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962429



Omg Tomsmom!!! Congrats!!! Pretty sure it’s the real deal. Do I see a $21 price tag? Well done!!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Omg Tomsmom!!! Congrats!!! Pretty sure it’s the real deal. Do I see a $21 price tag? Well done!!


21.99. Lol!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I found a unicorn today...Chanel!  .  It has the sticker Inside, leather lined, Lampo zippers...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962442
> View attachment 3962431
> View attachment 3962430
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962429


Nooooooo, where's my Chanel! I'm happy for you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Nooooooo, where's my Chanel! I'm happy for you!


It’s out there Raven I promise!


----------



## jamamcg

Not really had the time to post my recent finds. So I will have to photograph them at some point. 

Got this yesterday. Hermes tie


----------



## jamamcg

Here is a little eBay win for me. 

Alexander MCQueen s/s 1998 wool jacket with cut away illusion. And a picture of it on the runway.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Not really had the time to post my recent finds. So I will have to photograph them at some point.
> 
> Got this yesterday. Hermes tie
> 
> View attachment 3963214
> 
> View attachment 3963215



Nice scores Jama. Hermes anything at the thrift store is a great find! Wish I had more patience with those tie racks


----------



## Simplyput

Hue stockings new 25 cents

Nib body oil i plan to use on my fingernails $1, sells on the river for about $56

Cloth marc jacobs bag, a nice man at the fleamarket gave it to me for free. I will use it to put the marc Jacobs jewelry i got late last year to store in it.

Large leather longchamp tote made in france $3+


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> Hue stockings new 25 cents
> 
> Nib body oil i plan to use on my fingernails $1, sells on the river for about $56
> 
> Cloth marc jacobs bag, a nice man at the fleamarket gave it to me for free.
> 
> Large leather longchamp tote made in france $3+


I keep forgetting to add pictures.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> I keep forgetting to add pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3966507
> View attachment 3966508
> View attachment 3966509
> View attachment 3966510
> View attachment 3966511


Nice Longchamp!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Simplyput said:


> I keep forgetting to add pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3966507
> View attachment 3966508
> View attachment 3966509
> View attachment 3966510
> View attachment 3966511



Love the color of the longchamp. Beautiful handbag [emoji4]


----------



## Simplyput

Cyanide Rose said:


> Love the color of the longchamp. Beautiful handbag [emoji4]


Thank you so much. I couldn't believe it, either. It was on top of a bin of clothing and the store had been opened between 10-15 minutes before i found it. I guess if it is meant to be...[emoji173][emoji178][emoji175] Even when i had it in my cart, the other shoppers wanted the four girls dresses i had [emoji23], but i bought those too, to give my nieces.[emoji7]

I have a bought and sold le pliage totes and hobo bags; i have kept some totes and one hobo for myself. I have sold the lc leather backpacks as well, but this is my first lc leather tote. Not sure of the exact name of this tote, but i am planning on keeping this beauty.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Simplyput said:


> Thank you so much. I couldn't believe it, either. It was on top of a bin of clothing and the store had been opened between 10-15 minutes before i found it. I guess if it is meant to be...[emoji173][emoji178][emoji175] Even when i had it in my cart, the other shoppers wanted the four girls dresses i had [emoji23], but i bought those too, to give my nieces.[emoji7]
> 
> I have a bought and sold le pliage totes and hobo bags; i have kept some totes and one hobo for myself. I have sold the lc leather backpacks as well, but this is my first lc leather tote. Not sure of the exact name of this tote, but i am planning on keeping this beauty.



Your welcome, I would definitely keep that one too [emoji5]


----------



## magdalinka

Ladies and gents let me tell you a story of a thrifted Chanel Petit shopper in caviar leather... aka my best find yet. 
Last night I was waiting and waiting for some work papers to come in and just got sick of it. Decided to make a run down to get some groceries. GW happens to be 5 min away from the store so I decided to pop in. 
I walked by a cart that looked like it belonged to someone with a Chanel-like quilted bag in it. Went to check bags, scarves and accessories first, nothing there. Walked by bags to check shoes and this is where I see a lonely lost treasure. At first I thought it’s got to be a fake, but upon close inspection found all the marks of an authentic Petite Shopping Tote. Lampo zippers and a date code from 2004-05.  
All a total of $8. I couldn’t give them my money fast enough lol.


----------



## Selenet

magdalinka said:


> Ladies and gents let me tell you a story of a thrifted Chanel Petit shopper in caviar leather... aka my best find yet.
> Last night I was waiting and waiting for some work papers to come in and just got sick of it. Decided to make a run down to get some groceries. GW happens to be 5 min away from the store so I decided to pop in.
> I walked by a cart that looked like it belonged to someone with a Chanel-like quilted bag in it. Went to check bags, scarves and accessories first, nothing there. Walked by bags to check shoes and this is where I see a lonely lost treasure. At first I thought it’s got to be a fake, but upon close inspection found all the marks of an authentic Petite Shopping Tote. Lampo zippers and a date code from 2004-05.
> All a total of $8. I couldn’t give them my money fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3974507
> View attachment 3974508



Wow amazing! Congratz!
 waiting for my Chanel fairytale to happen...


----------



## magdalinka

Selenet said:


> Wow amazing! Congratz!
> waiting for my Chanel fairytale to happen...



Thank you. It’s about there, you never know when it will find you [emoji4]


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Ladies and gents let me tell you a story of a thrifted Chanel Petit shopper in caviar leather... aka my best find yet.
> Last night I was waiting and waiting for some work papers to come in and just got sick of it. Decided to make a run down to get some groceries. GW happens to be 5 min away from the store so I decided to pop in.
> I walked by a cart that looked like it belonged to someone with a Chanel-like quilted bag in it. Went to check bags, scarves and accessories first, nothing there. Walked by bags to check shoes and this is where I see a lonely lost treasure. At first I thought it’s got to be a fake, but upon close inspection found all the marks of an authentic Petite Shopping Tote. Lampo zippers and a date code from 2004-05.
> All a total of $8. I couldn’t give them my money fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3974507
> View attachment 3974508



Oh Wow. Congratulations. 
And such a cute size.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Ladies and gents let me tell you a story of a thrifted Chanel Petit shopper in caviar leather... aka my best find yet.
> Last night I was waiting and waiting for some work papers to come in and just got sick of it. Decided to make a run down to get some groceries. GW happens to be 5 min away from the store so I decided to pop in.
> I walked by a cart that looked like it belonged to someone with a Chanel-like quilted bag in it. Went to check bags, scarves and accessories first, nothing there. Walked by bags to check shoes and this is where I see a lonely lost treasure. At first I thought it’s got to be a fake, but upon close inspection found all the marks of an authentic Petite Shopping Tote. Lampo zippers and a date code from 2004-05.
> All a total of $8. I couldn’t give them my money fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3974507
> View attachment 3974508


Absolutely beautiful Magda!!  That is so great!


----------



## Simplyput

Cashmere coach scarf
Kooba handbag
Michael Kors wallet


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Ladies and gents let me tell you a story of a thrifted Chanel Petit shopper in caviar leather... aka my best find yet.
> Last night I was waiting and waiting for some work papers to come in and just got sick of it. Decided to make a run down to get some groceries. GW happens to be 5 min away from the store so I decided to pop in.
> I walked by a cart that looked like it belonged to someone with a Chanel-like quilted bag in it. Went to check bags, scarves and accessories first, nothing there. Walked by bags to check shoes and this is where I see a lonely lost treasure. At first I thought it’s got to be a fake, but upon close inspection found all the marks of an authentic Petite Shopping Tote. Lampo zippers and a date code from 2004-05.
> All a total of $8. I couldn’t give them my money fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3974507
> View attachment 3974508


Magda? Come on...... lol....congrats!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Ladies and gents let me tell you a story of a thrifted Chanel Petit shopper in caviar leather... aka my best find yet.
> Last night I was waiting and waiting for some work papers to come in and just got sick of it. Decided to make a run down to get some groceries. GW happens to be 5 min away from the store so I decided to pop in.
> I walked by a cart that looked like it belonged to someone with a Chanel-like quilted bag in it. Went to check bags, scarves and accessories first, nothing there. Walked by bags to check shoes and this is where I see a lonely lost treasure. At first I thought it’s got to be a fake, but upon close inspection found all the marks of an authentic Petite Shopping Tote. Lampo zippers and a date code from 2004-05.
> All a total of $8. I couldn’t give them my money fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3974507
> View attachment 3974508



I’m salivating! What a beauty! Gotta love thrift staff ignorance! In my stores they would have a sticker of over 1k on it!!! Your finds get better an better! On the downside it will be tough to top this find!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m very excited about this vintage full length full pelt fox fur coat for only $440!!!


----------



## jamamcg

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m very excited about this vintage full length full pelt fox fur coat for only $440!!!
> View attachment 3975291



I bet that beauty is so soft and warm.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

jamamcg said:


> I bet that beauty is so soft and warm.


It is amazingly warm! I tried it on with just a night slip and my bare arms were hot! Unfortunately, it’s already in the 70’s here so I doubt I’ll get to wear it before next winter, but here’s to hoping for just one more freezing day!


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:


> I’m salivating! What a beauty! Gotta love thrift staff ignorance! In my stores they would have a sticker of over 1k on it!!! Your finds get better an better! On the downside it will be tough to top this find!





Raven3766 said:


> Magda? Come on...... lol....congrats!





jamamcg said:


> Oh Wow. Congratulations.
> And such a cute size.





Tomsmom said:


> Absolutely beautiful Magda!!  That is so great!



Thank you all for the Chanel love!
Raven, I was thinking about you when I was typing my original message lol. I know your Chanel is still out there, you will find it.
Pao - I was thinking that too! I have had a pretty lucky thrift "career".I am very grateful for all my treasures so far but hope thrift gods keep shining


----------



## magdalinka

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m very excited about this vintage full length full pelt fox fur coat for only $440!!!
> View attachment 3975291


That coat is glorious! Too bad winter is almost gone. I have huge regrets about a short fur coat I didn't buy for $35. It said Zorro (fox in Spanish).


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

magdalinka said:


> That coat is glorious! Too bad winter is almost gone. I have huge regrets about a short fur coat I didn't buy for $35. It said Zorro (fox in Spanish).


That sounds like fabulous deal, you should’ve snatched that one up quickly!!!

The seller I’ve been using is based in Canada and I’ve gotten some great deals on like new items. All were cold storage kept, no monograms, and in excellent condition with no wear! I can’t wait to get my next coat from her!
I got this mink for $400!
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this fox for $250


----------



## magdalinka

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> That sounds like fabulous deal, you should’ve snatched that one up quickly!!!
> 
> The seller I’ve been using is based in Canada and I’ve gotten some great deals on like new items. All were cold storage kept, no monograms, and in excellent condition with no wear! I can’t wait to get my next coat from her!
> I got this mink for $400!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975685
> 
> And this fox for $250
> View attachment 3975688


Those are some glorious furs! Yes, I will not make that mistake again . I just don't know much about firs and I wont know if vintage means it has moths or will shed or rip..


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

magdalinka said:


> Those are some glorious furs! Yes, I will not make that mistake again . I just don't know much about firs and I wont know if vintage means it has moths or will shed or rip..


If you’re uncertain, choose a seller with excellent feedback (for furs) and a good return policy just in case. That’s what I did, now I have no worries and would purchase anything from her without fear!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I haven’t been out picking in a while and I finally got a chance to go to a few shops this weekend. I was lucky enough to find quite a few handbags. I was so happy to find this coach bleeker python clutch for $15. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend [emoji5]


----------



## Simplyput

Le creuset with wooden handle $14
Oscar de la renta two tier set $2
Salvatore ferragamo chain snakeskin belt $1
North face black hyvent pants
Under armour shirt
Nwt north face  2pc henley foxes shirt and pants
Clothing $5
Leather and suede chain Salvatore ferragamo handbag $1
Chanel jacket $8


----------



## aidore

Cyanide Rose said:


> I haven’t been out picking in a while and I finally got a chance to go to a few shops this weekend. I was lucky enough to find quite a few handbags. I was so happy to find this coach bleeker python clutch for $15. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979799


Beautiful


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Simplyput said:


> Le creuset with wooden handle $14
> Oscar de la renta two tier set $2
> Salvatore ferragamo chain snakeskin belt $1
> North face black hyvent pants
> Under armour shirt
> Nwt north face  2pc henley foxes shirt and pants
> Clothing $5
> Leather and suede chain Salvatore ferragamo handbag $1
> Chanel jacket $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980064
> View attachment 3980065
> View attachment 3980066
> View attachment 3980067
> View attachment 3980068
> View attachment 3980069
> View attachment 3980070
> View attachment 3980071
> View attachment 3980072



I love the Oscar de la renta piece and ferragamo handbag [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aidore said:


> Beautiful



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## chowlover2

Cyanide Rose said:


> I haven’t been out picking in a while and I finally got a chance to go to a few shops this weekend. I was lucky enough to find quite a few handbags. I was so happy to find this coach bleeker python clutch for $15. I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979799


Gorgeous!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much [emoji4]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Simplyput said:


> Le creuset with wooden handle $14
> Oscar de la renta two tier set $2
> Salvatore ferragamo chain snakeskin belt $1
> North face black hyvent pants
> Under armour shirt
> Nwt north face  2pc henley foxes shirt and pants
> Clothing $5
> Leather and suede chain Salvatore ferragamo handbag $1
> Chanel jacket $8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980064
> View attachment 3980065
> View attachment 3980066
> View attachment 3980067
> View attachment 3980068
> View attachment 3980069
> View attachment 3980070
> View attachment 3980071
> View attachment 3980072


I collect china and I must say I am salivating at the gorgeousness that is the Oscar de renta set!!!


----------



## gaditana

Modalu Pippa satchel (I believe?). Brand new at the thrift store for $12.99 CAD. Only thing is the shoulder strap is missing which is okay cause it looks cute on the arm


----------



## Tomsmom

gaditana said:


> View attachment 3981261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modalu Pippa satchel (I believe?). Brand new at the thrift store for $12.99 CAD. Only thing is the shoulder strap is missing which is okay cause it looks cute on the arm


Very nice!!


----------



## gaditana

Tomsmom said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks...I'd never heard of this brand before but it's apparently popular in the U.K.  It's amazing the stuff you learn when thrifting!


----------



## CashmereCouture

One for my fellow Canucks:

Just found a_ mint-condition_ Roots leather fanny pack for 6$ at Value Village this weekend. It looks like swag from the 2017 Invicta Games held in Toronto last year. Pockets still had tissue paper and hardware was still covered in plastic!
Through Google, I learned that the style is a "Village pack", which retails for 118$.

With some permanent marker and shoe cream, I was able to dye the monogram black. This makes the piece more wearable while still keeping some of its history.

See before and after pics.


----------



## CashmereCouture

Gaditana, you can always just thrift a coordinating leather strap. Not that it doesn't look stunning as is! Well done.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

This is a vintage bag I found the other day picking.  It has really, really soft leather and is made in Italy, but it’s not a BV. I fell for the tassel and the hard wear [emoji5] Unfortunately, someone clipped it on a hanger to display it for sale. A friend of mine is going to give me suggestions on what to use on it later.


----------



## chowlover2

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is a vintage bag I found the other day picking.  It has really, really soft leather and is made in Italy, but it’s not a BV. I fell for the tassel and the hard wear [emoji5] Unfortunately, someone clipped it on a hanger to display it for sale. A friend of mine is going to give me suggestions on what to use on it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982104
> View attachment 3982105
> View attachment 3982106


Beautiful bag, is there printing on the D near the bottoming the last pic? The clip mark should polish out easily.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

chowlover2 said:


> Beautiful bag, is there printing on the D near the bottoming the last pic? The clip mark should polish out easily.



Thanks so much! Yes it’s a D, it’s says Diana along the edge of the D.


----------



## chowlover2

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much! Yes it’s a D, it’s says Diana along the edge of the D.


Not familiar but that means nothing-LOL!. That leather looks so yummy!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

chowlover2 said:


> Not familiar but that means nothing-LOL!. That leather looks so yummy!



Me either, but you’re right [emoji4] The leather is surprisingly soft. The D is in a weird place too. LOL

Thanks again, I do hope the impression rubs out easily [emoji5]


----------



## BindiBabe

magdalinka said:


> Ladies and gents let me tell you a story of a thrifted Chanel Petit shopper in caviar leather... aka my best find yet.
> Last night I was waiting and waiting for some work papers to come in and just got sick of it. Decided to make a run down to get some groceries. GW happens to be 5 min away from the store so I decided to pop in.
> I walked by a cart that looked like it belonged to someone with a Chanel-like quilted bag in it. Went to check bags, scarves and accessories first, nothing there. Walked by bags to check shoes and this is where I see a lonely lost treasure. At first I thought it’s got to be a fake, but upon close inspection found all the marks of an authentic Petite Shopping Tote. Lampo zippers and a date code from 2004-05.
> All a total of $8. I couldn’t give them my money fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3974507
> View attachment 3974508


Gorgeous, gorgeous bag


----------



## jamamcg

I splashed out a bit for this but I just had to get my hands on a piece from Anna Dello Russo’s fashion archive. 
Most items were sold out but I managed to nab this Prada chiffon dress from A/W 2000 

A similar version was worn by Nicole Kidman while doing the press tour for the film “The Others”


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

jamamcg said:


> I splashed out a bit for this but I just had to get my hands on a piece from Anna Dello Russo’s fashion archive.
> Most items were sold out but I managed to nab this Prada chiffon dress from A/W 2000
> 
> A similar version was worn by Nicole Kidman while doing the press tour for the film “The Others”
> 
> View attachment 3982339
> 
> View attachment 3982341
> 
> View attachment 3982342
> 
> View attachment 3982343


What a gorgeous dress- and timeless!


----------



## Simplyput

Tommy bahama carry on luggage $3
Sterling silver tie clip 
Coach silk scarf $3

Last Saturday i was at the thrift and i heard this couple behind me gushing about this beautiful pizza platter set. They were saying it looked new. They were discussing amongst theirselves as to the husband using the vegetarian dish. My heart sank because i wanted it for myself. I waited to hear the price and the cashier said it weighed over $14. The woman placed it back on the shelf because she said that was too much. I left the item in the store and went on about my day when i went back in the store on Monday i took the set to a different cashier and she said 20 cents per dish, so i bought the set for $1.

Not sure which of my parents i get my thrifting genes to, but my father bought this  beautiful piece of property which is over 4 acres b4 most of us were born. He got a great deal. His is the property marked with a number one. Not sure if i will ever find a great deal like him, but i am trying. Property in this area sells for over one million and a man last month was boasting how he had lakefront property. This gentleman didn't even have an acre and had spent $250,000. 

Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## magdalinka

Had a very nice Saturday at the thrifts. 
Hermes Plisse Astrologie $6 amd 14k earrings with enamel $4. I like that as soon as I saw the scarf I knew exactly what it was. Thanks purseforum [emoji4]. Not sure if it will stay in my collection, as amazing as it is I don’t see myself wearing it. And as I found out plisse requires quite the upkeep.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Ladies and gents let me tell you a story of a thrifted Chanel Petit shopper in caviar leather... aka my best find yet.
> Last night I was waiting and waiting for some work papers to come in and just got sick of it. Decided to make a run down to get some groceries. GW happens to be 5 min away from the store so I decided to pop in.
> I walked by a cart that looked like it belonged to someone with a Chanel-like quilted bag in it. Went to check bags, scarves and accessories first, nothing there. Walked by bags to check shoes and this is where I see a lonely lost treasure. At first I thought it’s got to be a fake, but upon close inspection found all the marks of an authentic Petite Shopping Tote. Lampo zippers and a date code from 2004-05.
> All a total of $8. I couldn’t give them my money fast enough lol.
> View attachment 3974507
> View attachment 3974508


*OMG!!!!!!*


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Magda? Come on...... lol....congrats!


LOL.


----------



## LisaK026

Does anyone know what the & OG means next to my name?


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Does anyone know what the & OG means next to my name?


Original gangster. I imagine you were one of the first members of TPF.


----------



## Selenet

magdalinka said:


> Had a very nice Saturday at the thrifts.
> Hermes Plisse Astrologie $6 amd 14k earrings with enamel $4. I like that as soon as I saw the scarf I knew exactly what it was. Thanks purseforum [emoji4]. Not sure if it will stay in my collection, as amazing as it is I don’t see myself wearing it. And as I found out plisse requires quite the upkeep.
> View attachment 3989603



I really like this scarf! But if you don't think you will use it enough, let go. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## Raven3766

I don't know what OG means.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Does anyone know what the & OG means next to my name?


OG usually means original. I looked at your date of start and you have been with them for quite awhile.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Original gangster. I imagine you were one of the first members of TPF.


I guess I'm special. LOL


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I guess I'm special. LOL


If you look, you will notice alot if you look at the avatars.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I guess I'm special. LOL





Selenet said:


> I really like this scarf! But if you don't think you will use it enough, let go. It looks gorgeous.





LisaK026 said:


> *OMG!!!!!!*


Thank you . Love that you are an OG Lisa, straight up gangsta lol.

Selenet - I know it's irrational but I have a hard time parting with my treasures, even ones I don't think I will use or wear. A little Smigel of me, I know. My preeeesciousssss. But you are right, I should sell.


----------



## Selenet

magdalinka said:


> Thank you . Love that you are an OG Lisa, straight up gangsta lol.
> 
> Selenet - I know it's irrational but I have a hard time parting with my treasures, even ones I don't think I will use or wear. A little Smigel of me, I know. My preeeesciousssss. But you are right, I should sell.



Yes, I understand what you mean. I am the same and always regret selling. You never know when you might need something! However I have funded and justified new purchases by letting old ones go.


----------



## LisaK026

I went out looking for a Chanel like Magda's. Only found this, for $3.99. It needs a bath.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> If you look, you will notice alot if you look at the avatars.


I went through a lot of them on this page, and I couldn't find any of the originals that had it (or at least the ones I met when we all first started this thread with annemerrick- you know who you are). I was actually on tPF for a few years before I opened my mouth. Probably on this thread.  I also started a vintage Chanel thread many years ago.


----------



## LisaK026

Pao9 said:


> I’m salivating! What a beauty! Gotta love thrift staff ignorance! In my stores they would have a sticker of over 1k on it!!! Your finds get better an better! On the downside it will be tough to top this find!


That's an understatement. I don't think it is possible.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I went through a lot of them on this page, and I couldn't find any of the originals that had it (or at least the ones I met when we all first started this thread with annemerrick- you know who you are). I was actually on tPF for a few years before I opened my mouth. Probably on this thread.  I also started a vintage Chanel thread many years ago.


I was on TPF for quite awhile before I posted anything either.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I went through a lot of them on this page, and I couldn't find any of the originals that had it (or at least the ones I met when we all first started this thread with annemerrick- you know who you are). I was actually on tPF for a few years before I opened my mouth. Probably on this thread.  I also started a vintage Chanel thread many years ago.


I remember Anne, she most definitely had some awesome finds. We were quite a supportive team. Well, I love this thread. I love seeing all of your finds and knowing that I may be shopping at the same store with one of my TPF thrifty friends.  Keep looking, finding and posting; you make my day! I think it's great that you are an OG!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I went through a lot of them on this page, and I couldn't find any of the originals that had it (or at least the ones I met when we all first started this thread with annemerrick- you know who you are). I was actually on tPF for a few years before I opened my mouth. Probably on this thread.  I also started a vintage Chanel thread many years ago.



I miss Anne and Lazlo too!


----------



## magdalinka

Lazlo's fun chicken and cow stories... :sigh: Wish this thread would go back to it's glory days


----------



## jamamcg

So you all know how much I love Alexander McQueen, but my love of luxury and designer labels all began with Vivienne Westwood when I was about 14. So Vivienne Westwood holds a special place in my heart. Was so happy to come across these babies. They are absolutely trashed as their previous owner/owners obviously loved them to death but I’m just happy to own them and admire the design and height of these platform sandals from the early 90’s


----------



## LisaK026

I should know this. What is the best way to get the thrift store odor off a soft leather bag?


----------



## Tomsmom

jamamcg said:


> So you all know how much I love Alexander McQueen, but my love of luxury and designer labels all began with Vivienne Westwood when I was about 14. So Vivienne Westwood holds a special place in my heart. Was so happy to come across these babies. They are absolutely trashed as their previous owner/owners obviously loved them to death but I’m just happy to own them and admire the design and height of these platform sandals from the early 90’s
> View attachment 3996114
> 
> View attachment 3996119
> 
> View attachment 3996122


Jams those are gorgeous!  I have a vivienne Westwood wallet that I adore, it wasn’t thrifted though


----------



## jamamcg

LisaK026 said:


> I should know this. What is the best way to get the thrift store odor off a soft leather bag?



Not tried it with leather but I have done it with fur before and that was seal it in a box with coffee filters for a week. The item will smell of coffee for a bit but then disappears.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I should know this. What is the best way to get the thrift store odor off a soft leather bag?


After cleaning, I would put a fragrant soap (still in box) inside it and let it sit. Also, you could let the bag sit in the sun for a bit.


jamamcg said:


> So you all know how much I love Alexander McQueen, but my love of luxury and designer labels all began with Vivienne Westwood when I was about 14. So Vivienne Westwood holds a special place in my heart. Was so happy to come across these babies. They are absolutely trashed as their previous owner/owners obviously loved them to death but I’m just happy to own them and admire the design and height of these platform sandals from the early 90’s
> View attachment 3996114
> 
> View attachment 3996119
> 
> View attachment 3996122


Those are awesome!!! Glad they found someone who will take good care of them


----------



## Raven3766

I found a vintage Balmain for $1.99. The front needs a little work but overall, in good condition.


----------



## Simplyput

Started training at the federal government last week, so my thrifting days look to be numbered to once a week or not all. I am very happy about my job, but i will miss my thrifting watering holes.

The pay per pound store has gotten so dry that resellers are going to storage auctions.

Yesterday, i did have a chance to go out and get a few things, but some of these prices are so high.

Look at the common theme: le creuset and green. Lol.

14k malacite pin $2 flea market. My first 14k brooch

Pier 1 bee coffee mugs, sugar and cream set $3

Two le creuset frying pans one 23 cm and the other 30 cm, $9 & $15

Nwt dolce and gabanna scarf $3

Furla candy jelly bag $15


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> So you all know how much I love Alexander McQueen, but my love of luxury and designer labels all began with Vivienne Westwood when I was about 14. So Vivienne Westwood holds a special place in my heart. Was so happy to come across these babies. They are absolutely trashed as their previous owner/owners obviously loved them to death but I’m just happy to own them and admire the design and height of these platform sandals from the early 90’s
> View attachment 3996114
> 
> View attachment 3996119
> 
> View attachment 3996122


I love the shoes, too cute!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> I found a vintage Balmain for $1.99. The front needs a little work but overall, in good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997817
> View attachment 3997819



I absolutely adore this bag! It’s my favorite color combination [emoji173]️


----------



## Selenet

Simplyput said:


> Started training at the federal government last week, so my thrifting days look to be numbered to once a week or not all. I am very happy about my job, but i will miss my thrifting watering holes.
> 
> The pay per pound store has gotten so dry that resellers are going to storage auctions.
> 
> Yesterday, i did have a chance to go out and get a few things, but some of these prices are so high.
> 
> Look at the common theme: le creuset and green. Lol.
> 
> ]



Congratulations of your new phase in life!  I also feel like prices have gone up... when I started in 2009 or 2010 I never purchased anything above 5 euros (around the same as 5$) but nowadays it is nearly impossible to find anythint so cheap. A lot of times flea markets and second hand shop prices aren't so cheap anymore. What first attracted me to thrifting was the idea of trying out new things without spending a fortune...



jamamcg said:


> So you all know how much I love Alexander McQueen, but my love of luxury and designer labels all began with Vivienne Westwood when I was about 14. So Vivienne Westwood holds a special place in my heart. Was so happy to come across these babies. They are absolutely trashed as their previous owner/owners obviously loved them to death but I’m just happy to own them and admire the design and height of these platform sandals from the early 90’s
> View attachment 3996114
> 
> View attachment 3996119
> 
> View attachment 3996122



I love Vivienne Westwood! I used to be quite into Japanese fashion in my teens and all the Japanese "fashion influencers" (this was before instagram age so actually had to read magazines etc) wore Vivienne Westwood jewellery and shoes.


----------



## Raven3766

Selenet said:


> Congratulations of your new phase in life!  I also feel like prices have gone up... when I started in 2009 or 2010 I never purchased anything above 5 euros (around the same as 5$) but nowadays it is nearly impossible to find anythint so cheap. A lot of times flea markets and second hand shop prices aren't so cheap anymore. What first attracted me to thrifting was the idea of trying out new things without spending a fortune...
> 
> 
> 
> I love Vivienne Westwood! I used to be quite into Japanese fashion in my teens and all the Japanese "fashion influencers" (this was before instagram age so actually had to read magazines etc) wore Vivienne Westwood jewellery and shoes.


I am with you, I started thrifting 14 years ago. Now people are pushing and being rude, everything is picked over, prices have gone up and my patience has gotten thin. I am on Springbreak and being home on a Monday, not thrifting is strange. Sometimes, it can become too much. Thrifting is how I relax, but it's not relaxing anymore. It's really sort of sad.


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> Not tried it with leather but I have done it with fur before and that was seal it in a box with coffee filters for a week. The item will smell of coffee for a bit but then disappears.


Thanks. Used coffee filters or unused? (I ask because you said it would smell like coffee).


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I am with you, I started thrifting 14 years ago. Now people are pushing and being rude, everything is picked over, prices have gone up and my patience has gotten thin. I am on Springbreak and being home on a Monday, not thrifting is strange. Sometimes, it can become too much. Thrifting is how I relax, but it's not relaxing anymore. It's really sort of sad.


I just have to tell you guys this...I agree thrifting isn't what it used to be, especially because they know what stuff is (most of the time, as we know there are exceptions, huh Magda?) Anyway there is this guy in town who owns an Antique Collective, and he does (_real_) Estate Sales; like when the house is sold and they gotta get rid of everything. I have gone in and picked up 100's of dollars worth of stuff for $5. My friend and I have been going every Saturday. I have mostly been "furnishing" my yard and garden. I have found some great old Bauer terracotta pots (that was what Bauer did in the beginning) and tons of yard stuff. Some are better than others, but I have seen some amazing stuff he practically gives away.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I just have to tell you guys this...I agree thrifting isn't what it used to be, especially because they know what stuff is (most of the time, as we know there are exceptions, huh Magda?) Anyway there is this guy in town who owns an Antique Collective, and he does (_real_) Estate Sales; like when the house is sold and they gotta get rid of everything. I have gone in and picked up 100's of dollars worth of stuff for $5. My friend and I have been going every Saturday. I have mostly been "furnishing" my yard and garden. I have found some great old Bauer terracotta pots (that was what Bauer did in the beginning) and tons of yard stuff. Some are better than others, but I have seen some amazing stuff he practically gives away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999019
> View attachment 3999020


Those are gorgeous. They sure don't make stuff like they used to...


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> I am with you, I started thrifting 14 years ago. Now people are pushing and being rude, everything is picked over, prices have gone up and my patience has gotten thin. I am on Springbreak and being home on a Monday, not thrifting is strange. Sometimes, it can become too much. Thrifting is how I relax, but it's not relaxing anymore. It's really sort of sad.


Although, i am happy to have a stable job with great benefits and nice pay,  i pray this current job is just a stepping stone for me. My dream job will have a spring and summer break with weekends and holidays off as well. Hopefully this new job will be the motivation i need. My employer is aware of my situation, i was honest about it on my application. It is my first day job in quite a while, i worked jobs at night and thrifted during the day, but the night jobs were always seasonal, part-time hours and low wage. I really need some things that i can't find in a thrift store like a mattress. Lol. This is why i decided to take a full-time job. But i do have a ton full of wonderful finds in my storage unit and pleasant memories of how i acquired them. Yes, the prices are high. I went to two different thrift stores on the weekend (competitor chain stores) and both stores had American girl dolls for $30-40 a piece. [emoji44] Just a few months ago they were selling those dolls for $5.99 a piece.

I still may be able to thrift in the evenings or one day a week so i hope to still be around on this board.

I hope you have a great Spring break.[emoji4]


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Although, i am happy to have a stable job with great benefits and nice pay,  i pray this current job is just a stepping stone for me. My dream job will have a spring and summer break with weekends and holidays off as well. Hopefully this new job will be the motivation i need. My employer is aware of my situation, i was honest about it on my application. It is my first day job in quite a while, i worked jobs at night and thrifted during the day, but the night jobs were always seasonal, part-time hours and low wage. I really need some things that i can't find in a thrift store like a mattress. Lol. This is why i decided to take a full-time job. But i do have a ton full of wonderful finds in my storage unit and pleasant memories of how i acquired them. Yes, the prices are high. I went to two different thrift stores on the weekend (competitor chain stores) and both stores had American girl dolls for $30-40 a piece. [emoji44] Just a few months ago they were selling those dolls for $5.99 a piece.
> 
> I still may be able to thrift in the evenings or one day a week so i hope to still be around on this board.
> I hope you have a great Spring break.[emoji4]


I hope you enjoy your new job and that you are able to thrift during the day.  I work 5 days a week and sometimes Saturday. I leave at 6:15 am and get home at 8pm. I miss a lot of thrifting as well.


----------



## jamamcg

LisaK026 said:


> Thanks. Used coffee filters or unused? (I ask because you said it would smell like coffee).



Ah I guess coffee filters are different here than in USA as the one I used have coffee in them and it’s the coffee scent that takes over. (They were unused ones)


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> Ah I guess coffee filters are different here than in USA as the one I used have coffee in them and it’s the coffee scent that takes over. (They were unused ones)


Well, of course. LOL. I don't usually drink coffee anyway. I put it in a bag with baking soda and put it out in my storage in back , so I'd forget about it, long enough for it to hopefully work.


----------



## jamamcg

LisaK026 said:


> Well, of course. LOL. I don't usually drink coffee anyway. I put it in a bag with baking soda and put it out in my storage in back , so I'd forget about it, long enough for it to hopefully work.



Yeah I think they key to it all is just leaving it for a long time. With the fur I ended up going on vacation for three weeks so I was easily able to forget about it


----------



## Raven3766

Never heard of Frank Clegg before today. Found this vintage Frank Clegg and after researching, he's very interesting. Anyway, I will need to find a way to clean it.  It is mustard yellow and the leather is wonderful!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Never heard of Frank Clegg before today. Found this vintage Frank Clegg and after researching, he's very interesting. Anyway, I will need to find a way to clean it.  It is mustard yellow and the leather is wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001530


That's beautiful!


----------



## LisaK026

$3 FENDI. Walked by it and noticed the FENDI on the buckle. Took a look and it was real.


----------



## magdalinka

Not sure what's going on but can not see pics from phone or computer. Really want to see the bags...


----------



## Kitty157

Me too....


----------



## ThriftyOldBag

Seconded, or rather thirded  Can't see any pics on any thread


----------



## Selenet

Same here, I am using the Tapatalk app. Hopefully the issue will be fixed soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> $3 FENDI. Walked by it and noticed the FENDI on the buckle. Took a look and it was real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002287
> View attachment 4002288


Beautiful!!


----------



## Raven3766

I found 3 pair of 14kt cufflinks for under $10.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found 3 pair of 14kt cufflinks for under $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004595


Very nice Raven!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Very nice Raven!!


Thanks, Tomsmom!


----------



## Simplyput

Well, i accomplished two days of thrifting last week. Maybe i shouldn't but i when i go in some stores i am looking for my personal use and other stores i am looking for inventory. Yes, depending on the price of the item and/or the brand the theory may flip or flop, but this is my general rule.

I got a pair of Lululemon pants for myself for less than $1. The rest is for inventory.


----------



## Simplyput

Inventory prices generally for me are higher...sigh
And the inventory items i found on a Saturday after 5 pm. You would think everything would be picked over...
.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I found 3 pair of 14kt cufflinks for under $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004595


Is that jade?


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Inventory prices generally for me are higher...sigh
> And the inventory items i found on a Saturday after 5 pm. You would think everything would be picked over...
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005582
> View attachment 4005583
> View attachment 4005584
> View attachment 4005585


I love those Chanel heels!


----------



## Simplyput

Tomsmom said:


> I love those Chanel heels!


Thank you.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Is that jade?


They are vintage cufflinks, I'm hoping they are jade.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Never heard of Frank Clegg before today. Found this vintage Frank Clegg and after researching, he's very interesting. Anyway, I will need to find a way to clean it.  It is mustard yellow and the leather is wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001530


What a neat looking bag Raven. Looks very high quality and buttery. 


LisaK026 said:


> $3 FENDI. Walked by it and noticed the FENDI on the buckle. Took a look and it was real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002287
> View attachment 4002288


Nice score! Good thing about those is you don't feel like you have to baby it.


Raven3766 said:


> I found 3 pair of 14kt cufflinks for under $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004595


SCORE!! Those stones are glorious. I wonder what they are. Here is to the cuff links funding your overdue Chanel 


Simplyput said:


> Inventory prices generally for me are higher...sigh
> And the inventory items i found on a Saturday after 5 pm. You would think everything would be picked over...
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005582
> View attachment 4005583
> View attachment 4005584
> View attachment 4005585


Great scores! Especially that Gucci scarf. I am a scarf fiend lol


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> What a neat looking bag Raven. Looks very high quality and buttery.
> I love this bag, it is so sweet and yellow, just in time for Summer.  There is a spot that I need to remove and I don't know how to condition the leather. This type of leather throws me off when it comes to cleaning.
> Nice score! Good thing about those is you don't feel like you have to baby it.
> 
> SCORE!! Those stones are glorious. I wonder what they are. Here is to the cuff links funding your overdue Chanel
> Yes Magda, fund that Chanel baby!!! Or find one at a reasonable price at a resale; whichever comes first...lol...
> Great scores! Especially that Gucci scarf. I am a scarf fiend lol


----------



## Raven3766

Is it true? Did someone actually blow up two bins at a Goodwill in San Antonio and Austin, Tx?  Please don't stress me out with the only thing that calms me down at the end of the day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy thrifting those of us that shop on a Saturday!!


----------



## LisaK026

Montecito Estate Sale $35 & $22. There was an entire room full of at least 50 necklaces like these.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Montecito Estate Sale $35 & $22. There was an entire room full of at least 50 necklaces like these.
> 
> View attachment 4012776


Very pretty !


----------



## Simplyput

925 pink mother of pearl flower necklace
925 yellow necklace

At the flea market last week.


----------



## netter

Beat up Speedy for about 300.00 or less about 6 years ago.


----------



## netter

No Name little leather number.


----------



## netter

Coach Straw Bag


----------



## netter

Vintage Leather Dainty Handbag


----------



## netter

Vintage Givenchy


----------



## netter

No Name Sturdy Leather Handbag with feet and pockets


----------



## Tomsmom

netter said:


> No Name Sturdy Leather Handbag with feet and pockets


You’ve got some great purse finds!


----------



## chowlover2

netter said:


> No Name Sturdy Leather Handbag with feet and pockets


Love the leather on this one, looks so soft!


----------



## Selenet

I was quite happy to find this today! Mulberry is not my favorite brand but the metal logo is not scratched and I don't have a small black crossbody bag yet. This was around 45 euros.

I was excpecting to make some great finds last week but made none. Found designer shoes for 200€ that I knew were on sale for 130€ and then the same designer had a clearance sale gor a day where they were reduced to 70€. Made me lol. Do people really think anyone is going to buy their overpriced stuff?


----------



## LisaK026

netter said:


> Beat up Speedy for about 300.00 or less about 6 years ago.


I have its twin. I got it at the thrift store for under $100. It's my "rain purse".


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4015404
> 
> 
> I was quite happy to find this today! Mulberry is not my favorite brand but the metal logo is not scratched and I don't have a small black crossbody bag yet. This was around 45 euros.
> 
> I was excpecting to make some great finds last week but made none. Found designer shoes for 200€ that I knew were on sale for 130€ and then the same designer had a clearance sale gor a day where they were reduced to 70€. Made me lol. Do people really think anyone is going to buy their overpriced stuff?


Nice bag!


----------



## LisaK026

I don't think I ever posted this $2 Yard Sale find. I got this probably before this page got started. It was an address book, but it has been my wallet for years.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I don't think I ever posted this $2 Yard Sale find. I got this probably before this page got started. It was an address book, but it has been my wallet for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015614
> View attachment 4015615


Wow great find!!


----------



## netter

Little half moon/clam shell structured purse. Silky material. Velvet interior.


----------



## CashmereCouture

I just found a vintage Versace box bag! It's the most beautiful shade -- silver with a drop of lavender. Gorgeous condition.
I think it's from the 80s...? If anyone is familiar with this style or brand, let me know.


----------



## Tomsmom

CashmereCouture said:


> I just found a vintage Versace box bag! It's the most beautiful shade -- silver with a drop of lavender. Gorgeous condition.
> I think it's from the 80s...? If anyone is familiar with this style or brand, let me know.


Love Versace!!  Great score!


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I don't think I ever posted this $2 Yard Sale find. I got this probably before this page got started. It was an address book, but it has been my wallet for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015614
> View attachment 4015615


Great find! Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## magdalinka

Can not believe my luck today. Only had a few minutes at Savers and found a gorgeous addition to my collection of thrifted Hermes scarves $5.99. More versatile and wearable than I thought.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Can not believe my luck today. Only had a few minutes at Savers and found a gorgeous addition to my collection of thrifted Hermes scarves $5.99. More versatile and wearable than I thought.
> View attachment 4023010
> View attachment 4023011
> View attachment 4023012


You’re a Hermès scarf magnet!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Is it true? Did someone actually blow up two bins at a Goodwill in San Antonio and Austin, Tx?  Please don't stress me out with the only thing that calms me down at the end of the day!



Hope this isolated incident didn’t stop you from thrifting. Hang in there [emoji847]


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> You’re a Hermès scarf magnet!



Thanks Tomsmom, I feel very lucky [emoji4]


----------



## Simplyput

Only had two days to thrift last week,  found a Cramco 5pc dining set at the thrift store. Forgot to take a picture before my dad helped me get it into storage. I paid about $20.

Yesterday i spent $23 at the flea market from two different vendors; got two bars of L'occitane soap, a L'occitane shea butter,  1 bottle of Prada Candy parfum, 1 bottle of prada eau de toilette, 2 bottles of endless europia by Calvin klein --one in the box and the other not, all authentic and not replica fragrances and all full size bottles. I was actually trying to get one of the vendors to give me a discount before this woman who i never met before recognizes me ( i look just like my mom[emoji7] ) tells the vendor that she knows me and my family and i dont need a discount.  Dang. I promise only these things happen to me...


----------



## Simplyput

Kate spade purse 
Hermes tie
Leonard paris tie 

$2


----------



## Pao9

Simplyput said:


> Inventory prices generally for me are higher...sigh
> And the inventory items i found on a Saturday after 5 pm. You would think everything would be picked over...
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005582
> View attachment 4005583
> View attachment 4005584
> View attachment 4005585



Amazing finds’ great prices!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach scribble set for $2.00. I adore this line! It reminds me of my childhood and I love fun designs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Can not believe my luck today. Only had a few minutes at Savers and found a gorgeous addition to my collection of thrifted Hermes scarves $5.99. More versatile and wearable than I thought.
> View attachment 4023010
> View attachment 4023011
> View attachment 4023012


The more I see this scarf, the more I'm in love.


----------



## Raven3766

I found vintage Dior. Prada and Renaud Pelligrino for under $8 each.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found vintage Dior. Prada and Renaud Pelligrino for under $8 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036914
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Love them !!


----------



## Snackpackdino

Chacharel vintage blouse ~10€


----------



## LisaK026

What's better than finding an adorable pair of Bottega Veneta flats for $2.99? Finding them in your size!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> What's better than finding an adorable pair of Bottega Veneta flats for $2.99? Finding them in your size!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038681


I love these!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> What's better than finding an adorable pair of Bottega Veneta flats for $2.99? Finding them in your size!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038681


Love them!  Great find!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I found vintage Dior. Prada and Renaud Pelligrino for under $8 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036914
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What a great collection Raven, likely from the same closet. I have never seen that kind of a Prada logo, so equestrian and very pretty. 



LisaK026 said:


> What's better than finding an adorable pair of Bottega Veneta flats for $2.99? Finding them in your size!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038681


faint!! What an incredible find, congrats, they are gorgeous!


----------



## LisaK026

Jay Strongwater. It is missing some pearls, but i paid $2.99 and it 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 goes for up to $250 online, used.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Jay Strongwater. It is missing some pearls, but i paid $2.99 and it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goes for up to $250 online, used.


Jay Strongwater is very expensive. I collect Estee Lauder perfume solids, and the solids he designs always go for premium prices. Lots of crystals though, and simply stunning.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Jay Strongwater. It is missing some pearls, but i paid $2.99 and it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goes for up to $250 online, used.


I love Strongwater frames, this is beautiful!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vintage ysl cotton scarf from a second hand seller on Etsy 
Local thrift store today I found for €15 a leather quilted crossbody


----------



## faithbw

LisaK026 said:


> What's better than finding an adorable pair of Bottega Veneta flats for $2.99? Finding them in your size!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038681



What a find!


----------



## Snackpackdino

LisaK026 said:


> Jay Strongwater. It is missing some pearls, but i paid $2.99 and it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goes for up to $250 online, used.


Super pretty!


----------



## Snackpackdino

A vintage (probably 70’s) bag by Lancaster. It was ~15€, not sure about the actual value but I find it cute and it’s made of very sturdy strong leather  . 

(The dino charm was attached by me.. I’m sure some people find that stuff tacky, but I’m superstitious and my charms bring me luck  !)


----------



## jamamcg

Not had any good finds for quite a while also put myself on a spending ban as a dropped a small fortune on some vintage McQueen. 

Got this off of eBay needs a good clean and some TLC and hopefully I can use it for something. 1950’s couture giant bow sash belt.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Jay Strongwater is very expensive. I collect Estee Lauder perfume solids, and the solids he designs always go for premium prices. Lots of crystals though, and simply stunning.


 Only one I have. I paid a fortune for it.


----------



## papertiger

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4046394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage ysl cotton scarf from a second hand seller on Etsy
> Local thrift store today I found for €15 a leather quilted crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046396



Beautiful scarf, what a great size and find. Cute wear anywhere purse too


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Only one I have. I paid a fortune for it.
> View attachment 4047228


Aren't they stunning? I have a curio cabinet chock full of them, have collected since the late '70's when they first appeared.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

papertiger said:


> Beautiful scarf, what a great size and find. Cute wear anywhere purse too



Thanks!!!


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Aren't they stunning? I have a curio cabinet chock full of them, have collected since the late '70's when they first appeared.


Yes, they are stunning. That is a really cool thing to collect. I'd love to see a picture of your collection. I never knew about them until I found a crystal dragonfly compact at a yard sale ...for 75¢, a long time ago.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Yes, they are stunning. That is a really cool thing to collect. I'd love to see a picture of your collection. I never knew about them until I found a crystal dragonfly compact at a yard sale ...for 75¢, a long time ago.


We are supposed to have sunshine tomorrow, I will try and take a few pics.


----------



## CashmereCouture

Raven3766 said:


> I found vintage Dior. Prada and Renaud Pelligrino for under $8 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036914
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Hauls like this are why I go thrifting.


----------



## jamamcg

Not a bargain by a long shot. But wanted to share. 

McQueen coat with slash back from 1998


----------



## Simplyput

Chloe set
925 medallion saint
$10 @ flea market


----------



## Zumbananc

Picked this up at my local thrift store for $20 to add to my vintage coach collection.  Vintage 1960s COACH by Bonnie Cashin original skinny tote in zinnia.


----------



## Tomsmom

Zumbananc said:


> Picked this up at my local thrift store for $20 to add to my vintage coach collection.  Vintage 1960s COACH by Bonnie Cashin original skinny tote in zinnia.


Great color and it look like it’s in amazing shape!


----------



## Selenet

I went today to a second hand shop and noticed a lady with a purple cashmere (or I assume it was cashmere) cardigan. I hoped she would do this so I just roamed around the shop and kept an eye on her. Please tell me I am not the only one doing this!
Whole browsing I found something I had missed myself: a pair of Brunelllo Cucinelli chinos in my size. Also found an IRO wool shirt. Paid 5 francs (around 5$) for each.
I didn't get the purple cardigan but these are just fine too. [emoji6]


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Yes, they are stunning. That is a really cool thing to collect. I'd love to see a picture of your collection. I never knew about them until I found a crystal dragonfly compact at a yard sale ...for 75¢, a long time ago.


I didn't forget pics, promise. I had my right thumb joint replaced 2 weeks ago and it's still sore using it. Not to mention what I call the lobster claw splint type thing which covers my hand and wrist.


----------



## chowlover2

Zumbananc said:


> Picked this up at my local thrift store for $20 to add to my vintage coach collection.  Vintage 1960s COACH by Bonnie Cashin original skinny tote in zinnia.


What a great find, she looks brand new and that color is everything!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> I didn't forget pics, promise. I had my right thumb joint replaced 2 weeks ago and it's still sore using it. Not to mention what I call the lobster claw splint type thing which covers my hand and wrist.



Oh wow. I didn’t even know you could get your thumb joint replaced. Sounds painful anyway. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Oh wow. I didn’t even know you could get your thumb joint replaced. Sounds painful anyway. I hope you recover quickly.


I didn't know it either! I had the left one done last Oct. They actually want to replace both wrists, problem is, not a common surgery, even among specialists. The thumbs were the worst, and I actually found 2 friends who had them done. It's actually fascinating. They take the bad join out, then take a small piece of tendon out of the back of your hand. They attach screws to each end of the tendon, and screws one end in about 1 in up from the base of the thumb, and the other same height up on the opposite side ( Index finger ) Takes about an hour and it works great. 10 days til stitches come out, then the lobster claw splint for a month til the scar tissue forms. I took all of 2 pain pills. Easy peasy after my spinal fusion!


----------



## magdalinka

Nice finds thrifty friends, very cute Coach!

Jama- I love the jacket on you but the model gives me the creeps lol

Thumb joints wow. Very informative. Don’t you just love what modern medicine can do? My husband had a tour of a facility where they use a 3D printer to print human parts (heart valves and such). I know it’s small but it’s growing and soon we will have printed kidneys!! Fascinating!!

On a different note. I want to share my project over the past week. Not for the faint of heart but I know my audience. Us thrift folk have seen it all!

Last week I found a very dingy stained and discolored Hermes scarf $3 especially produced for some financial services firm. It was so gross but I bought it because when universe gives you Hermes you buy it lol. I have been wanting to dye a scarf and this was perfect. I picked a lilac blue color but it didn’t come out as I expected. Still pretty good for an experiment. If I ever dye a scarf again I will pick a lighter color. Here we go, before and after:


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Nice finds thrifty friends, very cute Coach!
> 
> Jama- I love the jacket on you but the model gives me the creeps lol
> 
> Thumb joints wow. Very informative. Don’t you just love what modern medicine can do? My husband had a tour of a facility where they use a 3D printer to print human parts (heart valves and such). I know it’s small but it’s growing and soon we will have printed kidneys!! Fascinating!!
> 
> On a different note. I want to share my project over the past week. Not for the faint of heart but I know my audience. Us thrift folk have seen it all!
> 
> Last week I found a very dingy stained and discolored Hermes scarf $3 especially produced for some financial services firm. It was so gross but I bought it because when universe gives you Hermes you buy it lol. I have been wanting to dye a scarf and this was perfect. I picked a lilac blue color but it didn’t come out as I expected. Still pretty good for an experiment. If I ever dye a scarf again I will pick a lighter color. Here we go, before and after:
> 
> View attachment 4057815
> View attachment 4057816



Oh wow. Love those deep rich colours. I have a Hermes scarf that is stained and has colour runs I may have to give this a shot.


----------



## jamamcg

Can’t remember if I shared this find. But I have been fixing her up as she was in a sorry state when I got her. 

1930’s abstract deco appliqué crepe dress


----------



## Raven3766

So it's been a minute, but I want to share. I have been lucky with jewelry. There's a silver/ pearl rose necklace, huge black pearl/ silver mixed stone earrings. Black onyx/14kt gold earrings and bracelet; mesh mix stone necklace, Swarovski earrings, Alpaca symbol 18kt/sterling ring, 10kt pearl ring, Tiffany's necklace/ beaded bracelet. The most expensive, the $40 rose necklace.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Can’t remember if I shared this find. But I have been fixing her up as she was in a sorry state when I got her.
> 
> 1930’s abstract deco appliqué crepe dress
> 
> View attachment 4058358
> 
> View attachment 4058360


Jama, she's beautiful. Love the buttons!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Nice finds thrifty friends, very cute Coach!
> 
> Jama- I love the jacket on you but the model gives me the creeps lol
> 
> Thumb joints wow. Very informative. Don’t you just love what modern medicine can do? My husband had a tour of a facility where they use a 3D printer to print human parts (heart valves and such). I know it’s small but it’s growing and soon we will have printed kidneys!! Fascinating!!
> 
> On a different note. I want to share my project over the past week. Not for the faint of heart but I know my audience. Us thrift folk have seen it all!
> 
> Last week I found a very dingy stained and discolored Hermes scarf $3 especially produced for some financial services firm. It was so gross but I bought it because when universe gives you Hermes you buy it lol. I have been wanting to dye a scarf and this was perfect. I picked a lilac blue color but it didn’t come out as I expected. Still pretty good for an experiment. If I ever dye a scarf again I will pick a lighter color. Here we go, before and after:
> 
> View attachment 4057815
> View attachment 4057816


Magda, you are a rebel!  My hero, great dye job!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Siso

Hello ladies! 

I have been inactive for a while but figured I would send and update on my favorite find to date- a 70’s kelly. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I sent the bag in for a minor fix of the inside pocket and the spa treatment. I felt so sly knowing I payed less than $2 for it . Shown worn with a 40’s wool skirt and $10 alaia heels. 

Lots of other goodies found in the meantime- will make sure to share soon.


----------



## Raven3766

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I have been inactive for a while but figured I would send and update on my favorite find to date- a 70’s kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059385
> View attachment 4059386
> 
> 
> I sent the bag in for a minor fix of the inside pocket and the spa treatment. I felt so sly knowing I payed less than $2 for it . Shown worn with a 40’s wool skirt and $10 alaia heels.
> 
> Lots of other goodies found in the meantime- will make sure to share soon.


Nice! Love it for $2, what a deal!


----------



## ThriftyOldBag

Was thrilled to find this vintage Chesneau in a charity shop during the week. 1980s, I think. Chesneau was a small Irish artisan leather goods maker which went out of business a couple of years ago; he has now set up a new venture in Kenya. Love this bag to bits ... The photo doesn't really do justice to the deep green colour.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I have been inactive for a while but figured I would send and update on my favorite find to date- a 70’s kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059385
> View attachment 4059386
> 
> 
> I sent the bag in for a minor fix of the inside pocket and the spa treatment. I felt so sly knowing I payed less than $2 for it . Shown worn with a 40’s wool skirt and $10 alaia heels.
> 
> Lots of other goodies found in the meantime- will make sure to share soon.


What on earth! Amazing shopping skills!! Please share the story :O


----------



## Simplyput

Two 14 karat pendants from the flea this past weekend.


----------



## Siso

I had found an Hermes herbag a few months prior to this and I was so excited- even if it is not in the best shape- to have found an Hermes leather good. The best part about Hermes is that the bags are unassuming- when I saw the classic shape of the kelly I was sure it was just a well made mid century bag- only to open it up and see the gold embossed Hermes on the inside flap. Bags were 3 for $5 that day- so it worked out to a bit less than $2. I spent $500 in repair and spa but that’s irrelevant. Now all I need is to find a birkin... just kidding...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Siso said:


> I had found an Hermes herbag a few months prior to this and I was so excited- even if it is not in the best shape- to have found an Hermes leather good. The best part about Hermes is that the bags are unassuming- when I saw the classic shape of the kelly I was sure it was just a well made mid century bag- only to open it up and see the gold embossed Hermes on the inside flap. Bags were 3 for $5 that day- so it worked out to a bit less than $2. I spent $500 in repair and spa but that’s irrelevant. Now all I need is to find a birkin... just kidding...


Congratulations!!! Seriously, where is everyone finding Hermes bags for so cheap and how do I join??


----------



## Miramar168

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I have been inactive for a while but figured I would send and update on my favorite find to date- a 70’s kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059385
> View attachment 4059386
> 
> 
> I sent the bag in for a minor fix of the inside pocket and the spa treatment. I felt so sly knowing I payed less than $2 for it . Shown worn with a 40’s wool skirt and $10 alaia heels.
> 
> Lots of other goodies found in the meantime- will make sure to share soon.



Beautiful! Looking forward to seeing your other finds


----------



## Siso

Wondering if you ladies might have some advice for what to do with these Chanel heels I thrifted for fifty pennies. 
The leather is intact but the white has yellowed and looks very dingy. One shoe is also missing a buckle. 
Is it worth it to dye these black? Would the buckle be hard to replace? 

If anyone can point me to a group that would be better for posting this question - would be much appreciated!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Siso said:


> Wondering if you ladies might have some advice for what to do with these Chanel heels I thrifted for fifty pennies.
> The leather is intact but the white has yellowed and looks very dingy. One shoe is also missing a buckle.
> Is it worth it to dye these black? Would the buckle be hard to replace?
> 
> If anyone can point me to a group that would be better for posting this question - would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063876
> View attachment 4063877
> View attachment 4063879



I would take them to a leather shop, I have a leather  guy in my town that fixes these types of things. Maybe look for someone where you live.

ETA Maybe you can order a buckle from Chanel. Not sure but worth a try.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> So it's been a minute, but I want to share. I have been lucky with jewelry. There's a silver/ pearl rose necklace, huge black pearl/ silver mixed stone earrings. Black onyx/14kt gold earrings and bracelet; mesh mix stone necklace, Swarovski earrings, Alpaca symbol 18kt/sterling ring, 10kt pearl ring, Tiffany's necklace/ beaded bracelet. The most expensive, the $40 rose necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059197
> View attachment 4059198
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Wow Raven, you cleaned up! If memory serves me right you had found a necklace version of that Tiffany beaded bracelet, didn't you? Always such a treat to find Tiffany's thrift stores missed  The alpaca ring is very cool


----------



## magdalinka

Siso said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I have been inactive for a while but figured I would send and update on my favorite find to date- a 70’s kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059385
> View attachment 4059386
> 
> 
> I sent the bag in for a minor fix of the inside pocket and the spa treatment. I felt so sly knowing I payed less than $2 for it . Shown worn with a 40’s wool skirt and $10 alaia heels.
> 
> Lots of other goodies found in the meantime- will make sure to share soon.


Holy moly! Story of a life time. Congrats, it will be very tough to beat that find!


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Can’t remember if I shared this find. But I have been fixing her up as she was in a sorry state when I got her.
> 
> 1930’s abstract deco appliqué crepe dress
> 
> View attachment 4058358
> 
> View attachment 4058360


Jama, that looks divine. Glad you are rescuing her. Thanks on the compliments! Keep us posted if you ever decide to dye your scarf.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Magda, you are a rebel!  My hero, great dye job!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Lol thanks Raven


----------



## magdalinka

Siso said:


> Wondering if you ladies might have some advice for what to do with these Chanel heels I thrifted for fifty pennies.
> The leather is intact but the white has yellowed and looks very dingy. One shoe is also missing a buckle.
> Is it worth it to dye these black? Would the buckle be hard to replace?
> 
> If anyone can point me to a group that would be better for posting this question - would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063876
> View attachment 4063877
> View attachment 4063879


Great find for such an amazing price! I am a DIY coloring and dying rebel but I would not dye the insole leather of that shoe. No matter how good the dye it will be coming off on your feet while wearing. I would just scrub it with alcohol / disinfectant really well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hit Salvos on Friday and found Ferragamo!  5.99


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4066642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Salvos on Friday and found Ferragamo!  5.99


Way to go Tomsmom!! Great little gift. 

Happy mother's day to all


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Wow Raven, you cleaned up! If memory serves me right you had found a necklace version of that Tiffany beaded bracelet, didn't you? Always such a treat to find Tiffany's thrift stores missed  The alpaca ring is very cool


Yes, I did find a Tiffany onyx silver beaded necklace.  Thx about the alpaca ring, I wear it every day.


----------



## Simplyput

On Friday i got a Miu miu bag from the thrift for $10; the coach bag was $3 and the mk watch $5 from the flea market.

The Coach is for my mom.

I keep on telling myself i do not another black bag, but i just couldn't resist.


----------



## Raven3766

In the past, I have found four Hermes handbags.  It is very exciting and you will find your Hermes one day. Now my white whale is the Chanel, I want a Chanel.


----------



## Raven3766

Siso said:


> Wondering if you ladies might have some advice for what to do with these Chanel heels I thrifted for fifty pennies.
> The leather is intact but the white has yellowed and looks very dingy. One shoe is also missing a buckle.
> Is it worth it to dye these black? Would the buckle be hard to replace?
> 
> If anyone can point me to a group that would be better for posting this question - would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063876
> View attachment 4063877
> View attachment 4063879


With the interior, try plain old shaving cream; see if that helps.


----------



## bagnshoe

My first Chanel find ever. It’s missing the logo but I’m happy I found them .


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Raven3766 said:


> In the past, I have found four Hermes handbags.  It is very exciting and you will find your Hermes one day. Now my white whale is the Chanel, I want a Chanel.


Lucky! I have been thrifting for almost 30 years and still no Chanel bags or anything Hermes other than ties


----------



## Raven3766

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lucky! I have been thrifting for almost 30 years and still no Chanel bags or anything Hermes other than ties


Shopping gal one day...whamo....Hermes and then, whamo whamo...a Chanel and then I'm going to be upset. Not about the Hermes, but the Chanel.lol. Just keep looking, it will happen.


----------



## Tomsmom

Stella McCartney denim I love them!!  6.99!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> In the past, I have found four Hermes handbags.  It is very exciting and you will find your Hermes one day. Now my white whale is the Chanel, I want a Chanel.


I am curious if you kept them or sold them. If you still have them can you take a picture and share, please.


----------



## LisaK026

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Lucky! I have been thrifting for almost 30 years and still no Chanel bags or anything Hermes other than ties


I have never found Hermes. But I have found one Chanel bag,  at the Thrift Store for $35 and (what was) a LV datebook thing with  calendar and address book inserts, that has been my wallet for at least 10 years, at a yard sale for $2.


----------



## Raven3766

So I found the Kelly for $5.99, the crossbody for under $2 and the shoulder bag for I believe $20.  The Dopp bag was $2. I sold the shoulder bag, but I still have the others.  The tote was $2.


----------



## Raven3766

Found all of this perfume for under $50. (David Yurman, Yves Saint Laurent, Narciso Rodriguez, Valentino, Hermes)


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> View attachment 4074237
> 
> I have never found Hermes. But I have found one Chanel bag,  at the Thrift Store for $35 and (what was) a LV datebook thing with  calendar and address book inserts, that has been my wallet for at least 10 years, at a yard sale for $2.


That Chanel is gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4074244
> View attachment 4074245
> View attachment 4074246
> 
> So I found the Kelly for $5.99, the crossbody for under $2 and the shoulder bag for I believe $20.  The Dopp bag was $2. I sold the shoulder bag, but I still have the others.  The tote was $2.


I remember all of them lol!  I’ve “only” found Chanel and Burberry (wallet)


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> View attachment 4074237
> 
> I have never found Hermes. But I have found one Chanel bag,  at the Thrift Store for $35 and (what was) a LV datebook thing with  calendar and address book inserts, that has been my wallet for at least 10 years, at a yard sale for $2.


Love your Chanel!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4074249
> 
> Found all of this perfume for under $50. (David Yurman, Yves Saint Laurent, Narciso Rodriguez, Valentino, Hermes)


Great finds Raven!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Great finds Raven!!!


Thanks Tomsmom, the David Yurman smells surprisingly wonderful.  I think of his jewelry, never a perfume. Lol


----------



## Raven3766

My last find for yesterday, Carolina Herrera handbag for $7.


----------



## LisaK026

I guess I lied. I forgot about this Hermes find.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4074244
> View attachment 4074245
> View attachment 4074246
> 
> So I found the Kelly for $5.99, the crossbody for under $2 and the shoulder bag for I believe $20.  The Dopp bag was $2. I sold the shoulder bag, but I still have the others.  The tote was $2.



I still think about when you found that Kelly all the time. And I tell people about it. Still gets me all excited. Did you not also find two Hermes canvas tote style bags????


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I still think about when you found that Kelly all the time. And I tell people about it. Still gets me all excited. Did you not also find two Hermes canvas tote style bags????


No, the only Hermes I found are in the pics.  I found scarves, but that's about it. I've found my LV's.  It's hard to find Hermes and LV's now.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> No, the only Hermes I found are in the pics.  I found scarves, but that's about it. I've found my LV's.  It's hard to find Hermes and LV's now.



Hmmmm I wonder who it was that found the totes. Oh well.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Hmmmm I wonder who it was that found the totes. Oh well.


I don't know, I only found one tote.


----------



## Selenet

Raven3766 said:


> No, the only Hermes I found are in the pics.  I found scarves, but that's about it. I've found my LV's.  It's hard to find Hermes and LV's now.



I hve also noticed the same! Many people now know the real value of designer goodies and price accordingly. Many charity shops do the same, and many are willing to buy.








Found this a few weeks ago for 5 francs (around 5$). My best and only find in ages [emoji4]


----------



## Raven3766

Selenet said:


> I hve also noticed the same! Many people now know the real value of designer goodies and price accordingly. Many charity shops do the same, and many are willing to buy.
> 
> View attachment 4075955
> 
> View attachment 4075957
> 
> View attachment 4075958
> 
> 
> Found this a few weeks ago for 5 francs (around 5$). My best and only find in ages [emoji4]


Ahhhhh man! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> I hve also noticed the same! Many people now know the real value of designer goodies and price accordingly. Many charity shops do the same, and many are willing to buy.
> 
> View attachment 4075955
> 
> View attachment 4075957
> 
> View attachment 4075958
> 
> 
> Found this a few weeks ago for 5 francs (around 5$). My best and only find in ages [emoji4]


Beautiful!


----------



## LisaK026

$3 runner


----------



## Selenet

Found some more goodies today!



Tod's 20€



Michael Kors Collection pants 30€
They are still being sold....or at least the two pairs look the same to me!





These will go perfectly together!



Maje cotton/cashmere blend knit with a cute collar, 4€
Rena Lange silk top 1€


----------



## Selenet

.


----------



## Selenet

Not sure what happened to the previous message... any way, here we go!
Moncler T-shirt from 2016/2017 collection. The girl in the picture is very cute! 20€

Retailed for 285 francs ($286). Yayy!


----------



## jamamcg

My mother got this little beauty the other day. A eBay purchase 

1950’s silk wiggle dress by Suzy Perette.


----------



## shadesofblack07

Found this super cute (vintage?) Francesco Biasia messenger bag for $20. Probably not much of a bargain but I was drawn to it.


----------



## Tomsmom

shadesofblack07 said:


> Found this super cute (vintage?) Francesco Biasia messenger bag for $20. Probably not much of a bargain but I was drawn to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080797
> View attachment 4080798
> View attachment 4080800


That’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## LisaK026

$3 Yard Sale


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> $3 Yard Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080875


Wow!!


----------



## Simplyput

Gucci flora eau de toilette $4 full bottle

Two packs of Asian themed stirrers $2

Le creuset signature saucepan 1.75 qt $10


----------



## Simplyput

I got a L R fish necklace for $2 at the flea market.


----------



## Selenet

Simplyput said:


> Gucci flora eau de toilette $4 full bottle
> 
> Two packs of Asian themed stirrers $2
> 
> Le creuset signature saucepan 1.75 qt $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081437
> View attachment 4081438
> View attachment 4081439
> View attachment 4081440



Ahh I love le creuset! When I was 18 and moving away from my parents, my dad promised I can buy two pans and he will pay. I bought Le Creuset, he wasn't too happy about the price but kept his promise. [emoji1]


----------



## Selenet

I made some finds today!! Considering I'm moving to another country on Thursday, these are my last days to make finds here...






Giuseppe Zanotti, almot as new, 45 francs.



Chanel!! 25 francs. Missing the long strap but I'm going to purchase one from Fendi / Valentino.





Together [emoji4]



Samsonite full set, 65 francs. A little bit expensive but I need more bags (I only had two). Anyway I upgraded to business class so the amount of luggage is not a problem anymore.


----------



## Selenet

So I could not take the two luggages at the same time and went to pick ip the smaller one. And found a Fendi Peekaboo for 129 francs (118€)!!








What a day! Now I need the extra strap even more, it will look great with the peekaboo as well [emoji1]


----------



## Simplyput

Selenet said:


> Ahh I love le creuset! When I was 18 and moving away from my parents, my dad promised I can buy two pans and he will pay. I bought Le Creuset, he wasn't too happy about the price but kept his promise. [emoji1]


What a sweet story, Selenet!

I always find my Le Creuset in the "wild" at thrifts or flea markets. I have approximately 30 pieces, but my favorite is their 5qt braiser i traded for an authentic Gucci vintage bag to a frenemy.

I have no regrets. I find those bags all the time. That was my first braiser.


----------



## Simplyput

Selenet said:


> I made some finds today!! Considering I'm moving to another country on Thursday, these are my last days to make finds here...
> 
> View attachment 4082705
> 
> View attachment 4082706
> 
> 
> Giuseppe Zanotti, almot as new, 45 francs.
> 
> View attachment 4082707
> 
> Chanel!! 25 francs. Missing the long strap but I'm going to purchase one from Fendi / Valentino.
> 
> View attachment 4082708
> 
> View attachment 4082709
> 
> Together [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4082710
> 
> Samsonite full set, 65 francs. A little bit expensive but I need more bags (I only had two). Anyway I upgraded to business class so the amount of luggage is not a problem anymore.


I hope your thrifting adventures will be as successful in the new country as they have been in the old.


----------



## Selenet

Simplyput said:


> I hope your thrifting adventures will be as successful in the new country as they have been in the old.



Thank you Simplyput [emoji4]


----------



## LisaK026

shadesofblack07 said:


> Thanks! I wasn't really looking for an actual authentication. Sorry if it came across that way. I saw it and for some reason thought of this thread and decided to post, social media style. I meant it as a joking rhetorical question, but I guess it's hard to convey that through text. I was honestly just trying to start a rapport to get to know some of you members. And now I know how strict the rules here are, I guess I'll be careful from here on out...


I think there was probably only one person who took that as an authentication question, and it makes no sense to me why she felt the need to lecture another member (you) about it. Trust me, if you do something you are not supposed to do on this thread the "admins" will let you know. As one of the original participants of this thread, I find that all the ladies (and man) on this thread are very accepting and kind. That is actually one of the first times I have seen another member lecture/scold anyone.


----------



## jamamcg

A few years ago I had a dream that I was out thrifting and I came across a John Galliano for Christian Dior Haute couture gown for $5.99 

Fast forward to a few days ago. It may of cost a bit more than $5.99 [emoji12] and it is not by John Galliano, but I’m not complaining at all. 

Christian Dior Haute Couture by Marc Bohan S/S 1965 

Sadly it’s just the under dress. But I couldn’t pass up Couture 

And the label is worth its weight in gold alone.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> A few years ago I had a dream that I was out thrifting and I came across a John Galliano for Christian Dior Haute couture gown for $5.99
> 
> Fast forward to a few days ago. It may of cost a bit more than $5.99 [emoji12] and it is not by John Galliano, but I’m not complaining at all.
> 
> Christian Dior Haute Couture by Marc Bohan S/S 1965
> 
> Sadly it’s just the under dress. But I couldn’t pass up Couture
> 
> And the label is worth its weight in gold alone.
> View attachment 4084199


I have Christian Dior with that particular label.  I just thought it was CD.


----------



## Selenet

Last day here! Ride to airport coming in 30 minutes and just came home. I packed a few days ago and felt so bored spending the whole day at home. Decided to go thrifting once more. Found this LV purse for 20 francs!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I have Christian Dior with that particular label.  I just thought it was CD.



If it has a date across the top of the label it is a couture piece. Or it will actually say Haute Couture on more modern pieces. If the date is between 1947-1958 it is by Dior. 1958-1960 it is by Yves Saint Laurent. 1961-1989 is by Marc Bohan. 1990-1996 is by Gianfranco ferre. Then it is Galliano 1997-2011. Raf Simons 2012-2016. And finally 2016- Maria Grazia Chiuri 
Forgot about Bill Gaytten 2011-2012 

And please take a picture of your Dior if you still have it. 

Would love to see it.


----------



## vanfall

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4084869
> 
> 
> Last day here! Ride to airport coming in 30 minutes and just came home. I packed a few days ago and felt so bored spending the whole day at home. Decided to go thrifting once more. Found this LV purse for 20 francs!


What city is this awesome thrifting place??? Congratss


----------



## Selenet

vanfall said:


> What city is this awesome thrifting place??? Congratss



Zürich in Switzerland


----------



## Kidclarke

Selenet said:


> Zürich in Switzerland


I don't think I would ever move if I found as much great thrifts as you! 

Over where I live they overprice anything worthwhile sadly.


----------



## Raven3766

Found this Enid Collins that's not boxy. I dont know a name on the label before Enid, but it's going to make a nice summer tote. Its snakeskin, burlap? Cost $5.


----------



## Simplyput

Got a Marc Jacobs quilted bag for $3 at the flea market. It has the strap, so i don't think it is a Ursula or maybe it is? Maybe i will check with the marc jacobs ladies on the identification thread. I know it is authentic based on the hardware and white  tag.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> I still think about when you found that Kelly all the time. And I tell people about it. Still gets me all excited. Did you not also find two Hermes canvas tote style bags????


You are right Jama, I remember a Hermes canvas tote (and / or crossbody) from the travel line. LOL we remember better than Raven what she found ;D


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> You are right Jama, I remember a Hermes canvas tote (and / or crossbody) from the travel line. LOL we remember better than Raven what she found ;D


Yes, yes, a thousand times yes! lol I did found two totes ($5 each?), I gave one away and still have the other.  You two are so funny!!! Thank you for reminding me, I will take a pic of that one and post.  You both made my day!


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> You are right Jama, I remember a Hermes canvas tote (and / or crossbody) from the travel line. LOL we remember better than Raven what she found ;D



Hahahaha. I seem to remember such random little details. I’m glad you remembered as well.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, yes, a thousand times yes! lol I did found two totes ($5 each?), I gave one away and still have the other.  You two are so funny!!! Thank you for reminding me, I will take a pic of that one and post.  You both made my day!



I’m glad we reminded you that you have found more Hermes than you remember.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I’m glad we reminded you that you have found more Hermes than you remember.


Thank you Jama and Magda .....lol


----------



## Simplyput

Selenet said:


> Zürich in Switzerland


Not sure if you are settled in your new home, but i read in another thread your parents have a lake house like my dad. 

Is there a particular handbag you use when visiting the lake?


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> I’m glad we reminded you that you have found more Hermes than you remember.





Raven3766 said:


> Yes, yes, a thousand times yes! lol I did found two totes ($5 each?), I gave one away and still have the other.  You two are so funny!!! Thank you for reminding me, I will take a pic of that one and post.  You both made my day!


LOL you guys! 
Have been seeing some nice finds, just need to catch up on comments


----------



## magdalinka

Stopped by the GW a few days ago and found this beauty for $18. Usually they price everything up and anything Tiffany is always prices at higher than eBay. This time they missed. Tiffany sterling heart mesh bracelet. Had my eye on it for quite some time and haven’t taken it off since I got it.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Stopped by the GW a few days ago and found this beauty for $18. Usually they price everything up and anything Tiffany is always prices at higher than eBay. This time they missed. Tiffany sterling heart mesh bracelet. Had my eye on it for quite some time and haven’t taken it off since I got it.
> 
> View attachment 4091710
> View attachment 4091711


Sweet! Nice find!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Stopped by the GW a few days ago and found this beauty for $18. Usually they price everything up and anything Tiffany is always prices at higher than eBay. This time they missed. Tiffany sterling heart mesh bracelet. Had my eye on it for quite some time and haven’t taken it off since I got it.
> 
> View attachment 4091710
> View attachment 4091711


Gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Stopped by the GW a few days ago and found this beauty for $18. Usually they price everything up and anything Tiffany is always prices at higher than eBay. This time they missed. Tiffany sterling heart mesh bracelet. Had my eye on it for quite some time and haven’t taken it off since I got it.
> 
> View attachment 4091710
> View attachment 4091711


Wow Magda that is beautiful!


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I guess I lied. I forgot about this Hermes find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074640
> View attachment 4074641


I don't think I have seen this before. Beautiful color.


----------



## magdalinka

Selenet said:


> I hve also noticed the same! Many people now know the real value of designer goodies and price accordingly. Many charity shops do the same, and many are willing to buy.
> 
> View attachment 4075955
> 
> View attachment 4075957
> 
> View attachment 4075958
> 
> 
> Found this a few weeks ago for 5 francs (around 5$). My best and only find in ages [emoji4]


What a great score, gorgeous! No matter how knowledgeable they get, they will still miss something and we will scoop it up!!


Selenet said:


> Found some more goodies today!
> 
> View attachment 4076399
> 
> Tod's 20€
> 
> View attachment 4076400
> 
> Michael Kors Collection pants 30€
> They are still being sold....or at least the two pairs look the same to me!
> View attachment 4076401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076402
> 
> These will go perfectly together!
> 
> View attachment 4076403
> 
> Maje cotton/cashmere blend knit with a cute collar, 4€
> Rena Lange silk top 1€


This is so well put together, looks great on you.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> My mother got this little beauty the other day. A eBay purchase
> 
> 1950’s silk wiggle dress by Suzy Perette.
> 
> View attachment 4079931
> 
> View attachment 4079934


That is an adorable vintage beauty. If there is no tag how can you tell it's silk? Just curious.


----------



## magdalinka

Selenet said:


> So I could not take the two luggages at the same time and went to pick ip the smaller one. And found a Fendi Peekaboo for 129 francs (118€)!!
> 
> View attachment 4082751
> 
> View attachment 4082752
> 
> View attachment 4082753
> 
> 
> What a day! Now I need the extra strap even more, it will look great with the peekaboo as well


Wow, you are on fire!! That Fendi looks great!


Raven3766 said:


> Found this Enid Collins that's not boxy. I dont know a name on the label before Enid, but it's going to make a nice summer tote. Its snakeskin, burlap? Cost $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088679
> View attachment 4088680


Looks very nice, never heard the name before, will have to look it up.


----------



## magdalinka

Simplyput said:


> Got a Marc Jacobs quilted bag for $3 at the flea market. It has the strap, so i don't think it is a Ursula or maybe it is? Maybe i will check with the marc jacobs ladies on the identification thread. I know it is authentic based on the hardware and white  tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089164
> View attachment 4089165
> View attachment 4089166
> View attachment 4089167


Wow, that's quite the seal for $3. I have a soft spot for MJ and this one is adorable. Enjoy!


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> That is an adorable vintage beauty. If there is no tag how can you tell it's silk? Just curious.



Raw silk is quite distinctive in its look and feel so I can identify that one. I’m usually hopeless with most other ones unless there is a label.


----------



## ladyash

I'm dropping in after a VERY long time! Everyone has such amazing finds! Sadly I do not thrift much anymore. Combination of being house poor (just bought a condo two months ago) and not having the time to go out and thrift all the time like I used to. Now when I do thrift I just find it frustrating as everything is way overpriced and people just generally suck and have no manners. My mom thrifts weekly though and has picked up some vintage plates for me.


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> I'm dropping in after a VERY long time! Everyone has such amazing finds! Sadly I do not thrift much anymore. Combination of being house poor (just bought a condo two months ago) and not having the time to go out and thrift all the time like I used to. Now when I do thrift I just find it frustrating as everything is way overpriced and people just generally suck and have no manners. My mom thrifts weekly though and has picked up some vintage plates for me.


Hello Ladyash, I agree! There is no thrifting etiquette. I have seen people jump out their car to run in, they push, take, and just plain mean while thrifting. It's not relaxing, it's a race. I've always believed, what's for you is for you; relax and let it happen.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Hello Ladyash, I agree! There is no thrifting etiquette. I have seen people jump out their car to run in, they push, take, and just plain mean while thrifting. It's not relaxing, it's a race. I've always believed, what's for you is for you; relax and let it happen.


I agree Raven what is for you is meant to be. So sorry Lady ash


----------



## LisaK026

Almost like finding Chanel...There was a BIG estate Sale on the expensive side of town this morning. I saw a few things I REALLY wanted so I was willing to go pretty early and stand in line. Starts at 8. We get there around 7:20...to stand in line. No one else is even there waiting (which is really unusual, but these Estate people are usually pretty precise on their open time). The guy says, "You guys can go in". Like 2 kids in a candy store without the insanity of 40 other people pushing you out of the way and grabbing the stuff you want. Like a dream. Got what I went for, and more. I added to my Bauer Redware collection (they are huge and in the best condition I have seen) and they had an extra bonus of antique iron stands. And a new giant painting for the wall.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Almost like finding Chanel...There was a BIG estate Sale on the expensive side of town this morning. I saw a few things I REALLY wanted so I was willing to go pretty early and stand in line. Starts at 8. We get there around 7:20...to stand in line. No one else is even there waiting (which is really unusual, but these Estate people are usually pretty precise on their open time). The guy says, "You guys can go in". Like 2 kids in a candy store without the insanity of 40 other people pushing you out of the way and grabbing the stuff you want. Like a dream. Got what I went for, and more. I added to my Bauer Redware collection (they are huge and in the best condition I have seen) and they had an extra bonus of antique iron stands. And a new giant painting for the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094785
> View attachment 4094786


Those are beautiful! And can be pretty pricey. Great finds! Also, happy for you that you got to actually enjoy your shopping experience.


----------



## magdalinka

Found this unique bag for $10. It’s by Hester Van Eeghen of Amsterdam. It’s called the butterfly and retails around $500. Super cool and reminds me of Celine Trapeze when unfolded. Can be a backpack or a crossbody.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Found this unique bag for $10. It’s by Hester Van Eeghen of Amsterdam. It’s called the butterfly and retails around $500. Super cool and reminds me of Celine Trapeze when unfolded. Can be a backpack or a crossbody.
> View attachment 4095956
> View attachment 4095957


That's stunning in it's simplicity! I love the details on the sides.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Found this unique bag for $10. It’s by Hester Van Eeghen of Amsterdam. It’s called the butterfly and retails around $500. Super cool and reminds me of Celine Trapeze when unfolded. Can be a backpack or a crossbody.
> View attachment 4095956
> View attachment 4095957


That is an extremely cool bag! Great find.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Found this unique bag for $10. It’s by Hester Van Eeghen of Amsterdam. It’s called the butterfly and retails around $500. Super cool and reminds me of Celine Trapeze when unfolded. Can be a backpack or a crossbody.
> View attachment 4095956
> View attachment 4095957


Well another purse to look for, I love it!


----------



## vanfall

magdalinka said:


> Found this unique bag for $10. It’s by Hester Van Eeghen of Amsterdam. It’s called the butterfly and retails around $500. Super cool and reminds me of Celine Trapeze when unfolded. Can be a backpack or a crossbody.
> View attachment 4095956
> View attachment 4095957



Sooo pretty


----------



## vanfall

Selenet said:


> Zürich in Switzerland



Good you please give me some name of the stores? Just in case i ever make a trip there


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Pao9

Hi everyone! I’m salivating with all the Hermès finds and Chanel’s too! I’m going to LA for vacation and was wondering if anyone know of good thrifts or cheap consignment stores. Florida is not the same anymore! Looking to get lucky in LA!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## LisaK026

Pao9 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m salivating with all the Hermès finds and Chanel’s too! I’m going to LA for vacation and was wondering if anyone know of good thrifts or cheap consignment stores. Florida is not the same anymore! Looking to get lucky in LA!!!!! Thanks!


If you are going to be near Santa Barbara or Ventura , I can tell you some good ones.


----------



## Pao9

LisaK026 said:


> If you are going to be near Santa Barbara or Ventura , I can tell you some good ones.



Lol! Thanks Lisa! If they are really good I’ll go!


----------



## LisaK026

Pao9 said:


> Lol! Thanks Lisa! If they are really good I’ll go!


Coalition Thrift Store 240 East Main St. Ventura and ARC Foundation, right across the street, are my 2 favorite thrift stores down there. Within 3 blocks there are a bunch of other Thrift Stores. You could spend an afternoon. I like the ones in Ventura better than Santa Barbara. But if you are in Santa Barbara on a Saturday and there are any "Estate Sales" that is totally worth it.


----------



## LisaK026

Dedham Rabbit Pottery $5    S C O R E  !
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   This is one of my favorite potteries. I have never seen it at a Thrift store. There are chips on a couple of the plates, who cares I love this stuff.


----------



## PamK

LisaK026 said:


> Dedham Rabbit Pottery $5    S C O R E  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite potteries. I have never seen it at a Thrift store. There are chips on a couple of the plates, who cares I love this stuff.



That is an awesome score!! I [emoji173]️ it too!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Dedham Rabbit Pottery $5    S C O R E  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite potteries. I have never seen it at a Thrift store. There are chips on a couple of the plates, who cares I love this stuff.


Very nice!!


----------



## Siso

Thrift related question I started a new thread for- repairs. I’m trying to make a comprehensive list of companies that provide great after care/repairs for their products. 
I’ve had some luck in the past with companies like Louis Vuitton and Hermes but I’m sure there are more. 
Anyone here care to help expand the list? Nothing quite like thrifting a tired treasure and getting it repaired for a new life. 

Brands that offer after care and repair
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Brands-that-offer-after-care-and-repair.990053/


----------



## Raven3766

I have been tossing this around from room to room, had no idea it was real. Sometimes I have to ask myself, "Who are you?" Hermes $2....lol
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I have been tossing this around from room to room. Had no idea it was real. Sometimes I have to ask myself, "Who are you?" Hermes $2....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111017
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That is beautiful Raven!  Awesome find!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> That is beautiful Raven!  Awesome find!


Thanks Tomsmom.


----------



## Simplyput

I been finding some nice stuff for free at my storage place. I told my parents  i think when people know their units are going for auction they would rather give it away than allow it to be auctioned. It is just a theory.

Today for free i found a st Louis spirit radio, a luggage, a Panasonic dvd player. A couple of weeks ago, a small glass table perfect for the patio, a small computer table for the classroom. I found all this stuff for free.

Found some jewelry: a 14k v shaped italy necklace, 925 charm bracelet, a ruby and sapphire 18k pendant for $7 at the fleamarket. 

Smashbox makeup and milani blush powder for $5 at the flea market

Two le creuset mini dutch ovens or cocettes at the thrift

A kate spade bag for $9 at the goodwill.

The lamps were a free find, too.  I found them while working. As soon as i picked them up a lady slowed her car down and asked if i wanted them.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I have been tossing this around from room to room, had no idea it was real. Sometimes I have to ask myself, "Who are you?" Hermes $2....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111017
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


WOW nice score. I cant to know more about how and where you got the scarf.


----------



## magdalinka

Simplyput said:


> I been finding some nice stuff for free at my storage place. I told my parents  i think when people know their units are going for auction they would rather give it away than allow it to be auctioned. It is just a theory.
> 
> Today for free i found a st Louis spirit radio, a luggage, a Panasonic dvd player. A couple of weeks ago, a small glass table perfect for the patio, a small computer table for the classroom. I found all this stuff for free.
> 
> Found some jewelry: a 14k v shaped italy necklace, 925 charm bracelet, a ruby and sapphire 18k pendant for $7 at the fleamarket.
> 
> Smashbox makeup and milani blush powder for $5 at the flea market
> 
> Two le creuset mini dutch ovens or cocettes at the thrift
> 
> A kate spade bag for $9 at the goodwill.
> 
> The lamps were a free find, too.  I found them while working. As soon as i picked them up a lady slowed her car down and asked if i wanted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111210
> View attachment 4111211
> View attachment 4111212
> View attachment 4111213
> View attachment 4111214
> View attachment 4111215
> View attachment 4111216
> View attachment 4111217


Great finds! Free is even better than thrift!!


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Dedham Rabbit Pottery $5    S C O R E  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite potteries. I have never seen it at a Thrift store. There are chips on a couple of the plates, who cares I love this stuff.


Gorgeous set! Your pottery finds always inspire me to wander into the kitchenware section.


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m salivating with all the Hermès finds and Chanel’s too! I’m going to LA for vacation and was wondering if anyone know of good thrifts or cheap consignment stores. Florida is not the same anymore! Looking to get lucky in LA!!!!! Thanks!


Hey Pao :waives: hope you find (and then post here) lots of amazing goodies!!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> WOW nice score. I cant to know more about how and where you got the scarf.


I found it at a Goodwill.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Siso

So excited to have picked up my bag from Hermes. This is the first Hermes bag I found - it was seriously scuffed up and missing pieces, including the strap. The price is written on the underside of the flap - $4- though that day all bags where 50% off (!!!). So impressed with the fact that H will do repairs on all bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Siso said:


> View attachment 4115311
> View attachment 4115312
> 
> 
> So excited to have picked up my bag from Hermes. This is the first Hermes bag I found - it was seriously scuffed up and missing pieces, including the strap. The price is written on the underside of the flap - $4- though that day all bags where 50% off (!!!). So impressed with the fact that H will do repairs on all bags.


The bag looks great!  What a score!


----------



## LisaK026

I got this yesterday. Part of an antique fountain that came out of a very large Estate in Montecito. $35 for both.


----------



## magdalinka

Siso said:


> View attachment 4115311
> View attachment 4115312
> 
> 
> So excited to have picked up my bag from Hermes. This is the first Hermes bag I found - it was seriously scuffed up and missing pieces, including the strap. The price is written on the underside of the flap - $4- though that day all bags where 50% off (!!!). So impressed with the fact that H will do repairs on all bags.


OMG that find is incredible! Congrats. Super jealous now.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I got this yesterday. Part of an antique fountain that came out of a very large Estate in Montecito. $35 for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115848


That's a real beauty. You guys have the best estate sales. I like that you brought a wheel cart with you


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I got this yesterday. Part of an antique fountain that came out of a very large Estate in Montecito. $35 for both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115848


Beautiful!


----------



## magdalinka

A few recent finds. 
Husband found me a $3 Hermes golf scarf (I taught him well). 
Kooba Alexa brand new bag $10 
Tory Burch large wristlet $8


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> A few recent finds.
> Husband found me a $3 Hermes golf scarf (I taught him well).
> Kooba Alexa brand new bag $10
> Tory Burch large wristlet $8
> View attachment 4116505
> 
> View attachment 4116510


The color on that bag is great!


----------



## Simplyput

Ferragamo handbag $1
Ferragamo wallet $3
Le Creuset 2 in 1 pan $7
Jade tea set $7
Le creuset multifunction dutch oven
Four serving trays $1-5


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Ferragamo handbag $1
> Ferragamo wallet $3
> Le Creuset 2 in 1 pan $7
> Jade tea set $7
> Le creuset multifunction dutch oven
> Four serving trays $1-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116978
> View attachment 4116979
> View attachment 4116980
> View attachment 4116981
> View attachment 4116982
> View attachment 4116983
> View attachment 4116984
> View attachment 4116985


I’m in love with that Ferragamo bag!


----------



## xincinsin

Simplyput said:


> Ferragamo handbag $1
> Ferragamo wallet $3
> Le Creuset 2 in 1 pan $7
> Jade tea set $7
> Le creuset multifunction dutch oven
> Four serving trays $1-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116978
> View attachment 4116979
> View attachment 4116980
> View attachment 4116981
> View attachment 4116982
> View attachment 4116983
> View attachment 4116984
> View attachment 4116985


Beautiful finds!
The tea set is green onyx. I worked a long time ago in a shop which sold them and they cost a bundle back then.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> That's a real beauty. You guys have the best estate sales. I like that you brought a wheel cart with you


The funny thing is, I didn't get it at an Estate Sale.  I was giving away some geraniums in my yard I wanted to get rid of and the guy backed his truck up, it was in the back (along with the rest of the really large fountain). He loaded it into my little red wagon I use to move stuff. All I did was take it out right where I was putting it.


----------



## Raven3766

Hello everyone! I found a vintage Burberry scarf for $2 and an Anya Hindmarch for $7.


----------



## Simplyput

I was scheduled off from work on the 4th. Tons of thrift stores have half off in their stores around here.

Everybody and their brother shops at a thrift store on a holiday in these parts.

Not sure which one I should choose, so I prayed and I chose a ts that does not have any sales on that day. I am in the parking lot waiting for the store to open; I am second in line and I see the back of this piece of furniture, I thought it was a jewelry armoire. 

So, when the doors opened, they ran to the back of the store and I ran to the register and paid for my Bombay jewelry armoire. This is my third piece of Bombay furniture. A couple people wanted it after I paid for it, but I reminded them that I rarely get to the ts and it was my blessing showed them the receipt for $10 (no discount) and me and a employee loaded it into my vehicle.


I also got a round medium size Le Creuset cast iron casserole dish for $5 at the thrift.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> I was scheduled off from work on the 4th. Tons of thrift stores have half off in their stores around here.
> 
> Everybody and their brother shops at a thrift store on a holiday in these parts.
> 
> Not sure which one I should choose, so I prayed and I chose a ts that does not have any sales on that day. I am in the parking lot waiting for the store to open; I am second in line and I see the back of this piece of furniture, I thought it was a jewelry armoire.
> 
> So, when the doors opened, they ran to the back of the store and I ran to the register and paid for my Bombay jewelry armoire. This is my third piece of Bombay furniture. A couple people wanted it after I paid for it, but I reminded them that I rarely get to the ts and it was my blessing showed them the receipt for $10 (no discount) and me and a employee loaded it into my vehicle.
> 
> 
> I also got a round medium size Le Creuset cast iron casserole dish for $5 at the thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127975
> View attachment 4127976
> View attachment 4127977
> View attachment 4127978


 Bombay? Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> I was scheduled off from work on the 4th. Tons of thrift stores have half off in their stores around here.
> 
> Everybody and their brother shops at a thrift store on a holiday in these parts.
> 
> Not sure which one I should choose, so I prayed and I chose a ts that does not have any sales on that day. I am in the parking lot waiting for the store to open; I am second in line and I see the back of this piece of furniture, I thought it was a jewelry armoire.
> 
> So, when the doors opened, they ran to the back of the store and I ran to the register and paid for my Bombay jewelry armoire. This is my third piece of Bombay furniture. A couple people wanted it after I paid for it, but I reminded them that I rarely get to the ts and it was my blessing showed them the receipt for $10 (no discount) and me and a employee loaded it into my vehicle.
> 
> 
> I also got a round medium size Le Creuset cast iron casserole dish for $5 at the thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127975
> View attachment 4127976
> View attachment 4127977
> View attachment 4127978



That Bombay is beautiful!  Great score!


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

I just got my hands on a beautiful dress 100% silk from dolce gabbana for 25€ [emoji85][emoji847] turns out it’s the same as one of Blair Waldorf’s dresses ! I need to iron it


----------



## chowlover2

Sofialovesvintage said:


> I just got my hands on a beautiful dress 100% silk from dolce gabbana for 25€ [emoji85][emoji847] turns out it’s the same as one of Blair Waldorf’s dresses ! I need to iron it
> View attachment 4130005
> View attachment 4130006
> View attachment 4130007


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Sofialovesvintage said:


> I just got my hands on a beautiful dress 100% silk from dolce gabbana for 25€ [emoji85][emoji847] turns out it’s the same as one of Blair Waldorf’s dresses ! I need to iron it
> View attachment 4130005
> View attachment 4130006
> View attachment 4130007


Beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

Today was a good day! I found the Gucci small plates for $1 each and the Hermes Scarf pin for $20.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a good day! I found the Gucci small plates for $1 each and the Hermes Scarf pin for $20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131412





Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4127157
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I found a vintage Burberry scarf for $2 and an Anya Hindmarch for $7.
> View attachment 4127154


Great scores Raven! I never knew Gucci made plates and that Handmarch bag is adorable!


Simplyput said:


> I was scheduled off from work on the 4th. Tons of thrift stores have half off in their stores around here.
> 
> Everybody and their brother shops at a thrift store on a holiday in these parts.
> 
> Not sure which one I should choose, so I prayed and I chose a ts that does not have any sales on that day. I am in the parking lot waiting for the store to open; I am second in line and I see the back of this piece of furniture, I thought it was a jewelry armoire.
> 
> So, when the doors opened, they ran to the back of the store and I ran to the register and paid for my Bombay jewelry armoire. This is my third piece of Bombay furniture. A couple people wanted it after I paid for it, but I reminded them that I rarely get to the ts and it was my blessing showed them the receipt for $10 (no discount) and me and a employee loaded it into my vehicle.
> 
> 
> I also got a round medium size Le Creuset cast iron casserole dish for $5 at the thrift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127975
> View attachment 4127976
> View attachment 4127977
> View attachment 4127978


Nice! I have been keeping an eye out for Lecreuset but no luck so far, you got lucky1


Sofialovesvintage said:


> I just got my hands on a beautiful dress 100% silk from dolce gabbana for 25€ [emoji85][emoji847] turns out it’s the same as one of Blair Waldorf’s dresses ! I need to iron it
> View attachment 4130005
> View attachment 4130006
> View attachment 4130007


What a beautiful dress and it looks lovely on you.


----------



## magdalinka

I had some luck with jewelry lately. 
14k dangle stones earrings $4
14k peridot (my birth month) earrings $2
Silpada sterling necklace $4


----------



## magdalinka

A few more jewelry finds from the past few months:
14k gold watermelon tourmaline necklace $3
18k white gold and tiny diamond flower earrings $2
18k gold Dodo dog charm $2
18k very old bracelet (cracked in a few spots) $3


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> A few more jewelry finds from the past few months:
> 14k gold watermelon tourmaline necklace $3
> 18k white gold and tiny diamond flower earrings $2
> 18k gold Dodo dog charm $2
> 18k very old bracelet (cracked in a few spots) $3
> View attachment 4132059


 Love your jewelry finds! Question, how you determine the name of the stone? I purchased jade cufflinks and don't know the quality of the jade. By the way, the bracelet is a winner.


----------



## LisaK026

I know it's July, but I got this 2 sided RED Wedgwood Christmas ornament at an Estate Sale today. I had never seen red Wedgwood before.... Couldn't say what I paid for it, because I had a bag full of  3 old Italian kitchen tiles, Portmeiron Ramekins, 3 Clovelly cotton tea towels and this for $10.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sofialovesvintage said:


> I just got my hands on a beautiful dress 100% silk from dolce gabbana for 25€ [emoji85][emoji847] turns out it’s the same as one of Blair Waldorf’s dresses ! I need to iron it
> View attachment 4130005
> View attachment 4130006
> View attachment 4130007


That dress is so pretty and looks like it was made for you !


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> A few more jewelry finds from the past few months:
> 14k gold watermelon tourmaline necklace $3
> 18k white gold and tiny diamond flower earrings $2
> 18k gold Dodo dog charm $2
> 18k very old bracelet (cracked in a few spots) $3
> View attachment 4132059


Wow Magda!  I never have luck with jewelry only costume, you are gifted with a great eye!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I know it's July, but I got this 2 sided RED Wedgwood Christmas ornament at an Estate Sale today. I had never seen red Wedgwood before.... Couldn't say what I paid for it, because I had a bag full of  3 old Italian kitchen tiles, Portmeiron Ramekins, 3 Clovelly cotton tea towels and this for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132298


Love the red, I’ve never seen it this color either.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Simplyput said:


> Ferragamo handbag $1
> Ferragamo wallet $3
> Le Creuset 2 in 1 pan $7
> Jade tea set $7
> Le creuset multifunction dutch oven
> Four serving trays $1-5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116978
> View attachment 4116979
> View attachment 4116980
> View attachment 4116981
> View attachment 4116982
> View attachment 4116983
> View attachment 4116984
> View attachment 4116985


Love the jade tea set!


----------



## angelacolumbia

Does Ferragamo do wallet repairs? Just curious as I haven’t got the slightest how that would be repaired.


----------



## jamamcg

LisaK026 said:


> I know it's July, but I got this 2 sided RED Wedgwood Christmas ornament at an Estate Sale today. I had never seen red Wedgwood before.... Couldn't say what I paid for it, because I had a bag full of  3 old Italian kitchen tiles, Portmeiron Ramekins, 3 Clovelly cotton tea towels and this for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132298



Never too early for Christmas [emoji23]. Wedgwood mostly make their famous blue and white pottery, but they also make red and white  (as you have) green and white  and black and white . I believe their black pottery is at the very high end. 

I watched a documentary about it lol


----------



## rutabaga

$14 for this like new silk DVF:


----------



## Tomsmom

i*bella said:


> $14 for this like new silk DVF:


Love it!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Love your jewelry finds! Question, how you determine the name of the stone? I purchased jade cufflinks and don't know the quality of the jade. By the way, the bracelet is a winner.


Thank you Raven! I used to be really into gems and jewelry making. That hobby was replaced by thrifting but I use a lot of what I learned then. If I am not sure of something I will do a google search. Post a pic and maybe I or someone else can help.


----------



## magdalinka

i*bella said:


> $14 for this like new silk DVF:


Cute print and fits like a glove!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Wow Magda!  I never have luck with jewelry only costume, you are gifted with a great eye!


Thank you Tomsmom


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Raven! I used to be really into gems and jewelry making. That hobby was replaced by thrifting but I use a lot of what I learned then. If I am not sure of something I will do a google search. Post a pic and maybe I or someone else can help.


Check them out at post #10744


----------



## Simplyput

magdalinka said:


> Wow, that's quite the seal for $3. I have a soft spot for MJ and this one is adorable. Enjoy!


Thank you. It is Marc Jacobs jewelry line I prefer.


----------



## Robin turner

serenaa.lu said:


> Amazing haul! I'm hoping to thrift me some Varas one day soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy! That store definitely has some generous donors  and it looks like it's in perfect condition too!


Wish I could shop with you lol


----------



## xincinsin

Raven3766 said:


> I found 3 pair of 14kt cufflinks for under $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004595


Very pretty! Are the stones chrysocolla?


----------



## Narnanz

Eel skin bag for NZ$4 and a Urban Originals faux ostrich wallet needing a clean for NZ$2...I can look online for care of eel skin...but would like to know how it wears from anyone here who has an eelskin bag.


----------



## luciosmom

I’ve had good luck finding vintage Burberrys bags circa 70s onwards. They need cleaning and leather conditioning but still good to wear esp the saddle bag. Also found a vintage men’s single breasted trench coat 52 Long in very good condition minus the belt. Still trying to have my also vintage ysl wallet authenticated before I post it. Bags are at $1, $14 and trench at $18.


----------



## magdalinka

luciosmom said:


> I’ve had good luck finding vintage Burberrys bags circa 70s onwards. They need cleaning and leather conditioning but still good to wear esp the saddle bag. Also found a vintage men’s single breasted trench coat 52 Long in very good condition minus the belt. Still trying to have my also vintage ysl wallet authenticated before I post it. Bags are at $1, $14 and trench at $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140074
> View attachment 4140075
> View attachment 4140076
> View attachment 4140077
> View attachment 4140078


Those finds are glorious! Enjoy all that Burberry  I wonder if they could help you replace the belt?


----------



## Cc1213

Hi friends! It’s been a long time since I’ve posted. Years ago, I found a vintage Chanel at goodwill for $7 (I believe). Posted on here and the consensus was that it was fake. Fast forward to this week: it’s been authenticated by Enticler...it is a vintage pre-hologram bag.

I am sick with excitement! Getting a quote to repair it from Leather surgeons...hoping they can help me make my Chanel dreams come true!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a Diane Von Furtsenberg beaded wrap dress for $9.45, a DVF clutch for $5 and a Dior scarf for $4.00. If anyone wants to see pics let me know!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Hello Ladyash, I agree! There is no thrifting etiquette. I have seen people jump out their car to run in, they push, take, and just plain mean while thrifting. It's not relaxing, it's a race. I've always believed, what's for you is for you; relax and let it happen.



Exactly. It's like you're in a boxing ring nowadays. It used to be cheaper with less people.


----------



## Raven3766

xincinsin said:


> Very pretty! Are the stones chrysocolla?


I don't know. I was thinking jade, but that could be possible.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a Diane Von Furtsenberg beaded wrap dress for $9.45, a DVF clutch for $5 and a Dior scarf for $4.00. If anyone wants to see pics let me know!!


Yesyesyes!! Always!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Such amazing finds from thrifting on this forum. I found these for $9. I dropped them off at my jeweler today to put post on them and clean them up. I’ve been having much more luck at consignment shops  and online, then thrift stores. There aren’t many thrift shops near me and the ones that are, rarely have anything nice and are super crowded.


----------



## Raven3766

luciosmom said:


> I’ve had good luck finding vintage Burberrys bags circa 70s onwards. They need cleaning and leather conditioning but still good to wear esp the saddle bag. Also found a vintage men’s single breasted trench coat 52 Long in very good condition minus the belt. Still trying to have my also vintage ysl wallet authenticated before I post it. Bags are at $1, $14 and trench at $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140074
> View attachment 4140075
> View attachment 4140076
> View attachment 4140077
> View attachment 4140078


I love your finds! Great deals!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Hi friends! It’s been a long time since I’ve posted. Years ago, I found a vintage Chanel at goodwill for $7 (I believe). Posted on here and the consensus was that it was fake. Fast forward to this week: it’s been authenticated by Enticler...it is a vintage pre-hologram bag.
> 
> I am sick with excitement! Getting a quote to repair it from Leather surgeons...hoping they can help me make my Chanel dreams come true!
> 
> View attachment 4142905


Oh I am sooooo happy for you! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I recently bought a Lanvin Happy secondhand for $380, which isn't that cheap, but for a genuine snakeskin handbag I think that's a real steal!! I wrote about it more at this post (I don't want to be spamming multiple threads with the same thing, but I'm really excited because I've been wanting this bag for a while and just had to share!!  ) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-3-4-500-00-bags.975555/page-11#post-32466268


----------



## Tomsmom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I recently bought a Lanvin Happy secondhand for $380, which isn't that cheap, but for a genuine snakeskin handbag I think that's a real steal!! I wrote about it more at this post (I don't want to be spamming multiple threads with the same thing, but I'm really excited because I've been wanting this bag for a while and just had to share!!  ) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-3-4-500-00-bags.975555/page-11#post-32466268


I’m so happy for you ! We all know how my feels to score that bag!  Could you take a pic of just the bag so we can have a better look?


----------



## luciosmom

magdalinka said:


> Those finds are glorious! Enjoy all that Burberry  I wonder if they could help you replace the belt?



I ended up selling the trench, because it looked more like a huge marquee tent than a trench on me. [emoji23]


----------



## luciosmom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I recently bought a Lanvin Happy secondhand for $380, which isn't that cheap, but for a genuine snakeskin handbag I think that's a real steal!! I wrote about it more at this post (I don't want to be spamming multiple threads with the same thing, but I'm really excited because I've been wanting this bag for a while and just had to share!!  ) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-3-4-500-00-bags.975555/page-11#post-32466268



Is there a thread for authenticating Lanvin here in PF? I joined one but no one seems to be Active there anymore


----------



## luciosmom

Raven3766 said:


> Oh I am sooooo happy for you! Congratulations!!!!!



Wow. Congratulations! That is one beautiful find! [emoji173]️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

luciosmom said:


> Is there a thread for authenticating Lanvin here in PF? I joined one but no one seems to be Active there anymore


No, I don't think so. What bag did you get? There's a really great in depth post on the original authentication thread that shows all the details of authentic Lanvin for comparison. I'm lucky that I wanted a Happy and the original post was about a Happy, so it was easy to compare. It still might be worthwhile to flip through the thread and see what was deemed authentic and for what reasons!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I finally had the chance to post my thrifted DVF items! If anyone has seen this particular wrap dress online or has any idea how much it retailed please let me know. I'm rather curious about its origins! The beadwork is incredible.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I finally had the chance to post my thrifted DVF items! If anyone has seen this particular wrap dress online or has any idea how much it retailed please let me know. I'm rather curious about its origins! The beadwork is incredible.


Beautiful dress!


----------



## pmburk

Raven3766 said:


> Hello Ladyash, I agree! There is no thrifting etiquette. I have seen people jump out their car to run in, they push, take, and just plain mean while thrifting. It's not relaxing, it's a race. I've always believed, what's for you is for you; relax and let it happen.



This is why I rarely go to estate sales anymore, it has changed so much over the last few years. It used to be so much fun and now they are all overwhelmed with crowds, people shoving and snatching things out from under each other. I think a lot of those "American Pickers" tv shows have people convinced they can make a fortune by flipping things from sales & thrifting, and now everyone is just about resale. I think it has also contributed to a boom in sellers who don't know much about their inventory, as I'm seeing a lot more fake bags & accessories now than I ever did before. I just go when I can and if I find something, great. I refuse to fight anyone or wait in a long line.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful dress!



Thank you!


----------



## ladyash

pmburk said:


> This is why I rarely go to estate sales anymore, it has changed so much over the last few years. It used to be so much fun and now they are all overwhelmed with crowds, people shoving and snatching things out from under each other. I think a lot of those "American Pickers" tv shows have people convinced they can make a fortune by flipping things from sales & thrifting, and now everyone is just about resale. I think it has also contributed to a boom in sellers who don't know much about their inventory, as I'm seeing a lot more fake bags & accessories now than I ever did before. I just go when I can and if I find something, great. I refuse to fight anyone or wait in a long line.


Totally how I feel now. If I go it's like whatever if I find something great. I don't go out of my way to go thrift shopping anymore like I once did. I don't have the energy to spend on fighting people looking for things to resell. I have a much better time thrifting when I visit home as the stores aren't as busy. The only problem is designer stuff is few and far between there compared to in the city.


----------



## Raven3766

ladyash said:


> Totally how I feel now. If I go it's like whatever if I find something great. I don't go out of my way to go thrift shopping anymore like I once did. I don't have the energy to spend on fighting people looking for things to resell. I have a much better time thrifting when I visit home as the stores aren't as busy. The only problem is designer stuff is few and far between there compared to in the city.


I use to go on Saturdays, I don't even attempt it anymore.  I will stop at my fav during weekdays, but Saturday is just too crazy.


----------



## jamamcg

Ok done something a bit silly. But I did it anyway. Oh well. There is a designer outlet store to the north of the city and my mother and sister told me that they were shutting down and having a big clearance sale. So I decided to head along and see if I could find anything worth while. While rummaging about I spotted a box that said damaged goods £5 so I had a look to see if there was anything. I saw a flash of RED. 

so I dug to the bottom of the box to see a gleaming red sole. 

Be still my beating heart. Was this a mistake. Had it fallen in the box. 

So I grabbed it and held onto it tight. Only problem. It was only one shoe!!! 

It was in the box because it was missing the left shoe [emoji23]


----------



## lotus_elise

It can be a cool display piece - it really is fabulous. For 5£ I would have bought it too!


----------



## Tomsmom

Manolo Blahnik’s for 6.00 yayyy!!!


----------



## Narnanz

The destroyed Specsavers glasses case and the culpret in the back ground...and the preloved Gucci sunglasses case found for a dollar...anyone know if these are legit?


----------



## Simplyput

Pleats Please set for $12
Manolo blahniks for $6
Lancel for $3
Nib lausanne $8 fondue set


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Ok done something a bit silly. But I did it anyway. Oh well. There is a designer outlet store to the north of the city and my mother and sister told me that they were shutting down and having a big clearance sale. So I decided to head along and see if I could find anything worth while. While rummaging about I spotted a box that said damaged goods £5 so I had a look to see if there was anything. I saw a flash of RED.
> 
> so I dug to the bottom of the box to see a gleaming red sole.
> 
> Be still my beating heart. Was this a mistake. Had it fallen in the box.
> 
> So I grabbed it and held onto it tight. Only problem. It was only one shoe!!!
> 
> It was in the box because it was missing the left shoe [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156926
> View attachment 4156927
> View attachment 4156929


Anyway you could tuck a bottle of wine in the shoe...would be  great talking point at parties.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Ok done something a bit silly. But I did it anyway. Oh well. There is a designer outlet store to the north of the city and my mother and sister told me that they were shutting down and having a big clearance sale. So I decided to head along and see if I could find anything worth while. While rummaging about I spotted a box that said damaged goods £5 so I had a look to see if there was anything. I saw a flash of RED.
> 
> so I dug to the bottom of the box to see a gleaming red sole.
> 
> Be still my beating heart. Was this a mistake. Had it fallen in the box.
> 
> So I grabbed it and held onto it tight. Only problem. It was only one shoe!!!
> 
> It was in the box because it was missing the left shoe [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156926
> View attachment 4156927
> View attachment 4156929


Fabulous story! I love it and it's still worth it. It's in my size too lol The saddest thing is - somewhere in the universe there is another single shoe...


----------



## MahoganyQT

Narnanz said:


> The destroyed Specsavers glasses case and the culpret in the back ground...and the preloved Gucci sunglasses case found for a dollar...anyone know if these are legit?
> View attachment 4159837
> View attachment 4159833



The Gucci case looks good. I had one like that for some shades I purchased in the early 2000s.


----------



## Raven3766

Found this vintage bag today $50. I couldn't leave, look at her...shes so pretty!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Found this vintage bag today $50. I couldn't leave, look at her...shes so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160727


Just beautiful Raven!!  Well worth the money!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful Raven!!  Well worth the money!


Thanks Tomsmom, now I will have to research it.  The stones, I believe are .....I don't know. lol


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Found this vintage bag today $50. I couldn't leave, look at her...shes so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160727


She is a beauty!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom, now I will have to research it.  The stones, I believe are .....I don't know. lol


Keep us updated!! Regardless or its monetary value, it's still very pretty and unique


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Found this vintage bag today $50. I couldn't leave, look at her...shes so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160727



Amazing finds! Love this thread!

Raven, I can see why you purchased this amazing gem. It’s so classy, detailed and just gorgeous! Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> Amazing finds! Love this thread!
> 
> Raven, I can see why you purchased this amazing gem. It’s so classy, detailed and just gorgeous! Congratulations [emoji4]


Thank you Rose!


----------



## Raven3766

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Keep us updated!! Regardless or its monetary value, it's still very pretty and unique


Thanks Belle, I will keep you updated.


----------



## luciosmom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> No, I don't think so. What bag did you get? There's a really great in depth post on the original authentication thread that shows all the details of authentic Lanvin for comparison. I'm lucky that I wanted a Happy and the original post was about a Happy, so it was easy to compare. It still might be worthwhile to flip through the thread and see what was deemed authentic and for what reasons!



Hi. I don’t know the name. It’s this bag


----------



## Tomsmom

luciosmom said:


> Hi. I don’t know the name. It’s this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162000


That bag is beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

luciosmom said:


> Hi. I don’t know the name. It’s this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162000


Sorry late, but isn't it Lanvin?


----------



## Narnanz

Am still trying to work out if this is real...but found this afternoon at the local Salvation Army Store..for NZ$7.....


----------



## Narnanz

Really dont like taking pictures at night..they never seem to be clear...so try again.


----------



## jamamcg

Been in quite a depressed mood the past few weeks. So I have been doing some secondhand shopping to cheer me up. (Honestly it’s not helping, but it’s keeping me distracted a bit) 

Not managed to take decent pictures of the items yet. 
Velvet Alexander McQueen mini dress from A/W 2007 



Givenchy beaded jacket from A/W 1999



Spectacular 1940’s dress


----------



## jamamcg

Picked this up yesterday 1930’s bias cut crepe dress. In fantastic condition apart from a small hole on the collar.


----------



## magdalinka

jamamcg said:


> Picked this up yesterday 1930’s bias cut crepe dress. In fantastic condition apart from a small hole on the collar.
> 
> View attachment 4169859
> 
> View attachment 4169860



Fabulous finds Jama!!


----------



## CSamoylov

Scored these awesome Loro Piana flexy walk sneakers brand new at a thrift for $68, they are retailing for $835


----------



## Tomsmom

CSamoylov said:


> Scored these awesome Loro Piana flexy walk sneakers brand new at a thrift for $68, they are retailing for $835


Great find!!


----------



## chowlover2

CSamoylov said:


> Scored these awesome Loro Piana flexy walk sneakers brand new at a thrift for $68, they are retailing for $835


What a find!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> So it's been a minute, but I want to share. I have been lucky with jewelry. There's a silver/ pearl rose necklace, huge black pearl/ silver mixed stone earrings. Black onyx/14kt gold earrings and bracelet; mesh mix stone necklace, Swarovski earrings, Alpaca symbol 18kt/sterling ring, 10kt pearl ring, Tiffany's necklace/ beaded bracelet. The most expensive, the $40 rose necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4059197
> View attachment 4059198
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Raven!!! We are Tiffany bracelet twins lol. I just found the same exact Tiffany 925 bead bracelet for $1.99 and instantly remembered seeing it on here when you found it.


----------



## magdalinka




----------



## Narnanz

Found today at Habitat for NZ$10 and two shoulder straps fot 50c each as the bag does not have a shoulder strap...does anyone know of this brand?....think this is from the 80s from the little info and images I can find online.


----------



## Simplyput

Nwt Rothschild's coat size 5. Perfect for my niece $3

Kate spade handbag $3 from the flea market

Small Lv box & dust bag-- 50 cents

Red le creuset soup pot $3

Gianfranco ferre suit. Love the logo buttons for me $2. Normally I sell gf, but I think I am keeping this one.

Bag full of jewelry... looks like from a family...the father in the military...the son's graduation ring over 50 years old marked 10k. Someone told me one of the 925 rings is marcasite. 10k five year service pendant


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> Found today at Habitat for NZ$10 and two shoulder straps fot 50c each as the bag does not have a shoulder strap...does anyone know of this brand?....think this is from the 80s from the little info and images I can find online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172238
> View attachment 4172239
> View attachment 4172240


They are an established brand in the UK. I am pretty sure they are still in business. Beautiful bag in great condition. 
Jama is in the UK, perhaps he knows more?


----------



## laredouter

Hey everyone, it's nice to meet you all! I buy a lot of my wardrobe secondhand and I have gotten some really lovely things over the years. This bag is my most recent; its a Theyskens' Theory Willa satchel in suede leather. I bought it as a going out bag and I love it! I paid £40 including postage and packaging from eBay


----------



## Tomsmom

laredouter said:


> Hey everyone, it's nice to meet you all! I buy a lot of my wardrobe secondhand and I have gotten some really lovely things over the years. This bag is my most recent; its a Theyskens' Theory Willa satchel in suede leather. I bought it as a going out bag and I love it! I paid £40 including postage and packaging from eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173352



Welcome!  Nice bag!!


----------



## chowlover2

laredouter said:


> Hey everyone, it's nice to meet you all! I buy a lot of my wardrobe secondhand and I have gotten some really lovely things over the years. This bag is my most recent; its a Theyskens' Theory Willa satchel in suede leather. I bought it as a going out bag and I love it! I paid £40 including postage and packaging from eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173352


What a beauty!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> They are an established brand in the UK. I am pretty sure they are still in business. Beautiful bag in great condition.
> Jama is in the UK, perhaps he knows more?



I have never heard of them before( but I have not heard of a lot of brands) . All I think is there is a Chiltern rail way company which is the rail company near my grandmothers house [emoji39]


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Raven!!! We are Tiffany bracelet twins lol. I just found the same exact Tiffany 925 bead bracelet for $1.99 and instantly remembered seeing it on here when you found it.


That's awesome Magda! I gave mine to my niece, it was too small; bad news for me, great news for her.


----------



## Suexilin

Hi! I've been thrifting for three years only, and gotten some interesting things for really really cheap. I guess it helps I live in a small east European city where the brands are not well known.  



Some of my recent finds: 

My top find - Hermès scarf, vintage, in a very passable condition with some color runs but no pulled threads. Tableau des pavillons  1939, designed by Philippe Dauchez.


Next week, I must have been having a scarf luck, a vintage Pucci - circa 1952, Isola di Capri, in a worse condition, with some stains and holes, but still pretty and usable.


Longchamp - Insect badges in Bilberry, almost new! 
And my favorite Lancel (circa 80's, judging by the hardware,) in a wonderful conditioned outsude. The inside was another story, crumbling to dust textile lining,  that I ended up cutting away and replacing with a felt bag shaper. 


There was a Gerard Darrel coat in brown - wool and angora, and a Muji down jacket, and Chanel trousers in black wool that I sadly have no way whatsoever to fit in, but one can hope one day, to lose 10kg... And many Coach and Longchamp bags  
I learned to authenticate some of my things with extensive googling and reading also here, and now I'm much better at spotting fakes. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Narnanz

I love oppshopping...here are my latest find.....not expensive but handy. Two more shoulder straps and another glasses case...lovely scarf of feathers on yellow background...and a San Michelle Kelly style bag.....


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> I love oppshopping...here are my latest find.....not expensive but handy. Two more shoulder straps and another glasses case...lovely scarf of feathers on yellow background...and a San Michelle Kelly style bag.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174705
> View attachment 4174706
> View attachment 4174707


So pretty, the bag looks brand new!


----------



## Narnanz

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty, the bag looks brand new!


I think it was ...the shoulder strap was still in plastic inside the bag...its a vinyl bag...lining included....but easy to clean...silver lining in every bag.


----------



## jamamcg

Some more vintage finds. Paid through the nose for these pieces but they are spectacular. 

Spectacular 1920’s flapper dress 



1930’s Couture pleated gown


----------



## Simplyput

I got a second lc Stockpot for $3. The vendor at the flea market has been trying since May to sell them for $25 a piece and he finally had to sell them to make way for more inventory. 

A lc mixing bowl with spout for.$7.

Last week I was shopping at a different location of these chain of ts and I saw the back of this bag and thought how pretty it was and behold I picked up my first Stella McCartney piece. I think my cobbler can cut off the piece that broke and he can add a inside snap. Still for $8 I think this was a steal. It has the small matching pouch inside.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Some more vintage finds. Paid through the nose for these pieces but they are spectacular.
> 
> Spectacular 1920’s flapper dress
> View attachment 4177478
> View attachment 4177479
> 
> 1930’s Couture pleated gown
> View attachment 4177480
> 
> View attachment 4177481
> 
> View attachment 4177482


They are both fabulous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Doc Martens $3.99 
Tory Burch Boots $11.99


----------



## funandsun

jamamcg said:


> Some more vintage finds. Paid through the nose for these pieces but they are spectacular.
> 
> Spectacular 1920’s flapper dress
> View attachment 4177478
> View attachment 4177479
> 
> 1930’s Couture pleated gown
> View attachment 4177480
> 
> View attachment 4177481
> 
> View attachment 4177482



Wow!  Just wow!


----------



## Selenet

Since I moved I jabe had zero luck witj second hand shopping, I think people here prefer to sell themselves and in general don't care about luxury items.
I had a work trip to Switzerland this week and I can't wait to show you what I got [emoji3]


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Some more vintage finds. Paid through the nose for these pieces but they are spectacular.
> 
> Spectacular 1920’s flapper dress
> View attachment 4177478
> View attachment 4177479
> 
> 1930’s Couture pleated gown
> View attachment 4177480
> 
> View attachment 4177481
> 
> View attachment 4177482


Jama I love the fresses, and I am in love with the pleated one.


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> Jama I love the fresses, and I am in love with the pleated one.


Sorry Jama, didn't have my glasses on. I love the dresses....


----------



## Narnanz

Our Hospice here in Gissy has a change out for summer...all winter clothing goes out and the summer clothing comes in...so at 10am I was there to grab these...just love the jacket..grat deal I think at NZ$18....the scarves were $3 all up.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> She has a lot of problems, but I'm slowly nursing her back to health. 1940's dress with metal embroidery details.
> 
> View attachment 3595245
> 
> View attachment 3595246


Am slowly going thru all these posts...and have to say that this dress is beautiful...do you still have it in your collection?


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Sorry Jama, didn't have my glasses on. I love the dresses....



Hahahahaha that’s ok Raven I knew what you meant [emoji4]


----------



## laredouter

I have been quite indulgent the past couple of weeks. I am now the delighted owner of a Louis Vuitton monogram pocket diary, vernis key holder in rose florentin, Sam Edelman Loraine loafers in velvet, a Bottega Veneta coin purse and, the best bargain of all, a handmade Moroccan pashmina absolutely gratis from my grandma. I am now eyeing up an embroidered Chloé wallet and a vintage Burberry trench coat. I think I need some help


----------



## Narnanz

Sometimes you are lucky...found for $4 a Coach bag from 2005...very dirty...Im not a pink person and even though its filthy...the leather is so soft....have asked on the coach rehab thread advice on cleaning.


----------



## krisco

Raven3766 said:


> Oh I am sooooo happy for you! Congratulations!!!!!





Raven3766 said:


> Found this vintage bag today $50. I couldn't leave, look at her...shes so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160727


very nice bag.


----------



## KreedK

Biggest coups have been my favorite jeans (brand new R13 Catherine for $7), pristine Italian handbags from Marc Jacobs (a large satchel & a F06 Capra), Meli Melo, Tod's (large Pashmy $13) and a gorgeous flap bag from Ferragamo (cost almost nothing). I also found a gorgeous classic MaxMara trench and some amazing Gucci loafers for $10. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ferragamo


	

		
			
		

		
	
 vintage Gucci loafers
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Marc Jacobs F06 Capra


----------



## Selenet

Finally the things from Geneva!
Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress 22€








Bally trench 80€
Marimekko clutch 17€






Dior cashemere/silk knit 80€

Not proper flea market finds but I found the prices to be very good anyway [emoji3]I only went shopping once so I didn't expect to find anything!


----------



## Selenet

Here is a proper picture of the clutch.


----------



## Simplyput

Tory Burch linen bag
Michael kors bag
Longchamp bag $13
Nib le creuset 4 cocoettes 
Le Creuset pan with wooden handle $4


----------



## KreedK

"Waste Can Be Art"...
Just read this article today. Thank you Eileen Fisher and Patagonia for buying back, repairing and repurposing! According to the article, one out of six Americans shops for resale clothing. But only about 15 percent of clothing in America is recycled.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...f7faa680710_story.html?utm_term=.18e49310f781


----------



## Narnanz

Got some summer shoes lined up...I have a small foot and arthritis in the left ankle which means wearing high heels is a painfull experience...so to find something nice that fits my small feet and thick ankles is a thrill.


----------



## Narnanz

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4187430
> 
> 
> Finally the things from Geneva!
> Diane Von Furstenberg silk dress 22€
> 
> View attachment 4187431
> 
> View attachment 4187432
> 
> View attachment 4187433
> 
> 
> Bally trench 80€
> Marimekko clutch 17€
> 
> View attachment 4187434
> 
> View attachment 4187435
> 
> 
> Dior cashemere/silk knit 80€
> 
> Not proper flea market finds but I found the prices to be very good anyway [emoji3]I only went shopping once so I didn't expect to find anything!


That Bally trench is fabulous...looks great on you.


----------



## Cc1213

Here’s my $7 Chanel bag back from leather surgeons. I posted a thread in the Chanel forum, but wanted to share with everyone here!




I found this when I first started thrifting. Thought it was fake, but it turned out to be a very rare pre-hologram bag.


----------



## Simplyput

Moderator:
If deemed not appropriate, please remove, but I wanted to share this new Goodwill ad.

I do not endorse any particular thrift store and I shop them all.

I just thought this was a cute ad.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ad...nto-must-watch-tv-in-brands-humorous-psa/amp/


----------



## magdalinka

Cc1213 said:


> Here’s my $7 Chanel bag back from leather surgeons. I posted a thread in the Chanel forum, but wanted to share with everyone here!
> View attachment 4190539
> 
> View attachment 4190540
> 
> I found this when I first started thrifting. Thought it was fake, but it turned out to be a very rare pre-hologram bag.


Now THAT's an incredible score! You treasure looks gorgeous, enjoy! Looks like they changed the interlocking CC?


----------



## magdalinka

KreedK said:


> "Waste Can Be Art"...
> Just read this article today. Thank you Eileen Fisher and Patagonia for buying back, repairing and repurposing! According to the article, one out of six Americans shops for resale clothing. But only about 15 percent of clothing in America is recycled.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...f7faa680710_story.html?utm_term=.18e49310f781


Interesting read..
Great finds, BTW. Love the MJ


----------



## magdalinka

Simplyput said:


> Tory Burch linen bag
> Michael kors bag
> Longchamp bag $13
> Nib le creuset 4 cocoettes
> Le Creuset pan with wooden handle $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187441
> View attachment 4187442
> View attachment 4187443
> View attachment 4187444
> View attachment 4187445
> View attachment 4187446


So jealous of the Le Creuset finds, have been looking forever. One day...


----------



## Cc1213

magdalinka said:


> Now THAT's an incredible score! You treasure looks gorgeous, enjoy! Looks like they changed the interlocking CC?



They had to replace a portion of it - the turn lock, which I believe they remolded. I still can’t believe this was one of my first goodwill finds...Nothing will compare!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> Here’s my $7 Chanel bag back from leather surgeons. I posted a thread in the Chanel forum, but wanted to share with everyone here!
> View attachment 4190539
> 
> View attachment 4190540
> 
> I found this when I first started thrifting. Thought it was fake, but it turned out to be a very rare pre-hologram bag.


Oh, she is beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

Cc1213 said:


> They had to replace a portion of it - the turn lock, which I believe they remolded. I still can’t believe this was one of my first goodwill finds...Nothing will compare!


It's a great first find CC!


----------



## Simplyput

magdalinka said:


> So jealous of the Le Creuset finds, have been looking forever. One day...


Yes, your day will come, too.

Someone asked me on another forum if I really have a need for some many Le Creuset pieces...but we are from large families, I love to cook, the prices are right (even though now I can afford to buy them new, but I love deals, too), two residences AND it is Le Creuset.


----------



## Simplyput

This is only my second Furla bag I thrifted...i didn't like them until recently

$7


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Purchased a beautiful soft leather shopper yesterday for €1 at a flea market, I’m currently cleaning it but in the meantime does anyone recognize this logo?


----------



## LisaK026

luciosmom said:


> Hi. I don’t know the name. It’s this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162000


In case no one answered it is Lanvin.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Sometimes you are lucky...found for $4 a Coach bag from 2005...very dirty...Im not a pink person and even though its filthy...the leather is so soft....have asked on the coach rehab thread advice on cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185671


If you are brave and you don't care IF it comes out ruined you can try hand washing it with Dawn or Woolite. I bought an old leather bag just to try this and it came out perfectly!


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> If you are brave and you don't care IF it comes out ruined you can try hand washing it with Dawn or Woolite. I bought an old leather bag just to try this and it came out perfectly!


She already did wash it!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> She already did wash it!


Just have to condition it....have no money to buy conditioner at the moment...as soon as I have I will be doing the conditioning and hope to show you ...fingers crossed. (am paying off and Longchamp at the moment)


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> She already did wash it!


Ohh. I missed the bandwagon!!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohh. I missed the bandwagon!!


All goods....Ive missed seeing all your artfully arranged scarves...which I need to see more of...have over 300 retro ones in my collection...need to start using them this summer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> All goods....Ive missed seeing all your artfully arranged scarves...which I need to see more of...have over 300 retro ones in my collection...need to start using them this summer.


Wow i envy you! I've some retro snd I just love the colors!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow i envy you! I've some retro snd I just love the colors!!!


Most of these are preloved...lucky enough to have found three Hermes carre...some of the others are so interesting...they all have stories to tell.


----------



## Simplyput

Sterling silver Gorham seashell dish $3
Le Creuset pan $5
Narcisco Rodriquez perfume $2
Sous Vide $20 
Glass and Sterling vase $13 with 50% off


----------



## Simplyput

Tory Burch tote $7
Marc Jacobs $10
St John -- three pieces $3
10k pearl earrings $10


----------



## magdalinka

Simplyput said:


> Tory Burch tote $7
> Marc Jacobs $10
> St John -- three pieces $3
> 10k pearl earrings $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201451
> View attachment 4201452
> View attachment 4201453
> View attachment 4201454
> View attachment 4201455
> View attachment 4201456
> View attachment 4201457
> View attachment 4201459


Nice finds, always great to find gold and silver for thrift prices.


----------



## magdalinka

Was walking by the ties today and my eye caught the recognizable CC logo. 2 Chanel ties and 1 Burberry $5 each. Tiffany silver knot earrings $20. 
Any ideas on how to repurpose a Chanel tie without destroying it?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

magdalinka said:


> Was walking by the ties today and my eye caught the recognizable CC logo. 2 Chanel ties and 1 Burberry $5 each. Tiffany silver knot earrings $20.
> Any ideas on how to repurpose a Chanel tie without destroying it?
> View attachment 4202781
> View attachment 4202783


Remember when tie belts were a thing haha? You could use it as a belt, or you could change and sew it into a belt! You could also cut and sew it into a twilly and use it as a bag charm or scarf or bracelet!


----------



## Narnanz

Found at The Salvation Army store yesterday for Nz$5..thought it was a fake...but the wonderful @BeenBurned tells me its not...product from outlet...will be handy for traveling.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> Most of these are preloved...lucky enough to have found three Hermes carre...some of the others are so interesting...they all have stories to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199941


I'm more wowed and floored by your organization!!!!!


----------



## Simplyput

magdalinka said:


> Nice finds, always great to find gold and silver for thrift prices.


Yes, it is, but my excitement last week was when I found that Sous Vide; as much as I love to cook.


----------



## Simplyput

[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Narnanz

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm more wowed and floored by your organization!!!!!


Still got a way to go with organizing...I even have a hanger for the fakes as I dont know what to do with them..was thinking I could ask a friend if they need scarves for theatre costumes...or make a quilt out of them.


----------



## Narnanz

magdalinka said:


> Was walking by the ties today and my eye caught the recognizable CC logo. 2 Chanel ties and 1 Burberry $5 each. Tiffany silver knot earrings $20.
> Any ideas on how to repurpose a Chanel tie without destroying it?
> View attachment 4202781
> View attachment 4202783


https://maflingo.com/tutorial-memory-cushion-neckties/
This might work....you dont have to cut the scarves..just sew and keep excess inside the pillow.


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found Iradj Moini earrings for $3.99. Could not get a good shot, but they are beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found Iradj Moini earrings for $3.99. Could not get a good shot, but they are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204672


Exquisite! What a find!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Exquisite! What a find!


Thanks Chow, I never heard of this designer until I looked her up.  I just thought they were vintage earrings.


----------



## Simplyput

[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ColdSteel

Yesterday I stopped in at Thrift Town for the first time in a while and got...


Nudie Jeans Slim Jim fit in Blue Note, 7.99
Citizens of Humanity Fawne stretch flare leg trousers, 5.99
Melissa x Jason Wu Ultragirl skimmers in burgundy, $3.99
The hems on the Fawne trousers were in really great condition but I wanted some that I could wear without heels (mostly) and could also work a low-heeled boot in. And they're oh so perfect, that right kind of denim with just enough stretch without being too thin. Bit of a wrench to hack off the hem and I'm not particularly motivated to original hem them. Plus, I wanted them frayed anyway and all those jeans in the stores are either too thin or they're that crop flare which just reminds me of being a kid who was always outgrowing pants!

98% sure I'm keeping the Nudies. They're a great fit and heavier denim as it's a mens' cut and Nudie tends to have heavier denim. And they make my butt look divine! 

I had some Melissa jellies a few years ago but they were more of a summery style flat with cage cutouts. These new to me ones will be perfect for fall! I kept walking back and forth to them saying "I don't need them... I just bought myself so much for my birthday, what am I doing? Ah, four bucks. Go for it" 

I applied my $5 VIP rewards and walked out of there having spent only 14.04.

And those earrings are absolutely stunning, @Raven3766!


----------



## Raven3766

ColdSteel said:


> Yesterday I stopped in at Thrift Town for the first time in a while and got...
> 
> 
> Nudie Jeans Slim Jim fit in Blue Note, 7.99
> Citizens of Humanity Fawne stretch flare leg trousers, 5.99
> Melissa x Jason Wu Ultragirl skimmers in burgundy, $3.99
> The hems on the Fawne trousers were in really great condition but I wanted some that I could wear without heels (mostly) and could also work a low-heeled boot in. And they're oh so perfect, that right kind of denim with just enough stretch without being too thin. Bit of a wrench to hack off the hem and I'm not particularly motivated to original hem them. Plus, I wanted them frayed anyway and all those jeans in the stores are either too thin or they're that crop flare which just reminds me of being a kid who was always outgrowing pants!
> 
> 98% sure I'm keeping the Nudies. They're a great fit and heavier denim as it's a mens' cut and Nudie tends to have heavier denim. And they make my butt look divine!
> 
> I had some Melissa jellies a few years ago but they were more of a summery style flat with cage cutouts. These new to me ones will be perfect for fall! I kept walking back and forth to them saying "I don't need them... I just bought myself so much for my birthday, what am I doing? Ah, four bucks. Go for it"
> 
> I applied my $5 VIP rewards and walked out of there having spent only 14.04.
> 
> And those earrings are absolutely stunning, @Raven3766!



Thank you so much! I can't wear them, they are not my style. So off they go....


----------



## Simplyput

Three pieces of Le Creuset for $3 each and under. 

Michael Kors handbag $1

Lancome oui perfume $3 flea

Ferragamo handbag $4 flea

Bottega $5


----------



## Narnanz

Found two weeks ago at the Salvation Army Store...this Saben satchel is over 9 years old...needs a little clean and a condition...Saben didnt give me a style name just some advice on care and age. The colour ia actually more green than this photo shows.


----------



## Selenet

Found this one today (bf carrying it to the car in the picture). A designer chair retailing for 801€, I paid 20€! It still has the original sticker in the back. Yayy [emoji1]


----------



## Narnanz

Breaking my rule...did not use my mantra Resist The Bag!!...succumbed to this fab Colorado grean leather 3 compartment tote..only $5 from the Habitat for Humanity Restore along with this magazine stand.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I scored some Vince leather pants for $40--originally $995. Love this new consignment shop my friend turned me on to.


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone know any good thrifting instagram pages?


----------



## LisaK026

So I see this on Craigslist this morning and hopped in the car, thinking I'd do $500 for the small one. It was $1200. That's retail, not Estate Sale. But it
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 is the first time I have ever seen one at a yard/estate sale ever. It was fun to imagine.........


----------



## ColdSteel

LisaK026 said:


> So I see this on Craigslist this morning and hopped in the car, thinking I'd do $500 for the small one. It was $1200. That's retail, not Estate Sale. But it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the first time I have ever seen one at a yard/estate sale ever. It was fun to imagine.........



Wow! What a neat location, though. My lambskin mini set me back $800 and came with a French purse wallet. 

Kind of miss estate sales, even if some I loved wandering the house way more.


----------



## Selenet

Tod's 3,2€




Diane von Furstenberg, 100% silk, 10€


----------



## LisaK026

ColdSteel said:


> Wow! What a neat location, though. My lambskin mini set me back $800 and came with a French purse wallet.
> 
> Kind of miss estate sales, even if some I loved wandering the house way more.


Where I live that is usually 1/2 the fun. Huge estates in Montecito and Hope Ranch.


----------



## Narnanz

A bit of luck this week...found a beautiful Dior silk scarf for NZ$2..and today a Emporio Armani sunglasses for NZ$4...Im sure they dont know what they are putting out at some of these oppshops.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> A bit of luck this week...found a beautiful Dior silk scarf for NZ$2..and today a Emporio Armani sunglasses for NZ$4...Im sure they dont know what they are putting out at some of these oppshops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219518


That scarf looks gorgeous!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> That scarf looks gorgeous!


I was really surprised to find it...beautiful feel...really well hemmed.


----------



## magdalinka

Narnanz said:


> I was really surprised to find it...beautiful feel...really well hemmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220410


This scarf is gorgeous! Looks very "Hermes" and not a typical Dior style


----------



## Narnanz

magdalinka said:


> This scarf is gorgeous! Looks very "Hermes" and not a typical Dior style


There is a larger one for sale on 1stdibs at the moment...its the only one I can find the same...would love to know what year it was made..been thinking 80s maybe...anyone else?


----------



## LisaK026

Although not particularly fashionable, just got these at a Yard Sale down the street. $15. Worn once. Retail $130. Since I hike every Sunday it's quite a score.


----------



## Narnanz

Question...Do Louboutin shoes all have serial numbers ?...and if so where should it be .?


----------



## jamamcg

Narnanz said:


> Question...Do Louboutin shoes all have serial numbers ?...and if so where should it be .?



I just had a look at mine and I don’t see a serial number anywhere, however I do only have one shoe, so it could of been on the other one.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> I just had a look at mine and I don’t see a serial number anywhere, however I do only have one shoe, so it could of been on the other one.


Saw a pair at the Sallys...but looked online and they were fake...wrong kind of heatstamp and no serial number on either shoe...someone has bought them thinking they are good..There was a awesome pair of Karl lagerfeld...looked like something Lady Gaga used to wear....left them as well...they were a size 5.


----------



## Narnanz

Not really a treasure...but a pair of shoes that Im loving wearing...have never heard of the brand..Barratts...think they are from the UK...NZ$4..will enjoy them as long as they last.


----------



## Simplyput

Three packs of colossal tovolo ice cubes. Been looking at yt videos to get ideas of fruit and peelings to put in the ice dispenser  - new $2 a pack from flea

2 Sterling silver candlestick holders $15 half off

Nwt $150 ripzone jacket $2 from bins

Kate spade three piece tray set $5 from flea

Black and white marble necklace ts $2


----------



## Simplyput

26 cm le creuset round grill pan $6
Large bowl $8 flea market 
Neatdesk $3 ts
Le Creuset dish $4
Emilie Henry dish $4
Compost nib $25
Tory b cardigan $7
Tory b shirt 50 cents


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> Three packs of colossal tovolo ice cubes. Been looking at yt videos to get ideas of fruit and peelings to put in the ice dispenser  - new $2 a pack from flea
> 
> 2 Sterling silver candlestick holders $15 half off
> 
> Nwt $150 ripzone jacket $2 from bins
> 
> Kate spade three piece tray set $5 from flea
> 
> Black and white marble necklace ts $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231156
> View attachment 4231157
> View attachment 4231158
> View attachment 4231159
> View attachment 4231160
> View attachment 4231161
> View attachment 4231162
> View attachment 4231163
> View attachment 4231164


I didnt know that Kate Spade brand did homewares...love the necklace.


----------



## Narnanz

Been having a bit of a sunglasses binge...just love looking for fab glasses at ridiculous prices....found some amazing glasses....
Today I found Bill Bass for NZ$2 and an amazing pair of Ted Lapidus vintage glasses for $2 as well...
the others are not much..bolle safety glasses which will be very handy...and my fav Emporio Armani that Ive been wearing lately..they are mens but who cares....also very large Salt and Pepper grinders....and two scarves...one is Oroton.


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone ever been to a Thredup warehouse sale?
There is a thredup warehouse sale tomorrow in San Leandro, CA.  The verdict on these is mixed according to Facebook, but I have sent lots of stuff to Thredup and I know they only take pristine used clothes, and nothing over 5 years old- apparently this is what they sell in the warehouse sales.


----------



## jamamcg

Just back from a holiday in Japan. Picked up some lovely pieces. Can’t wait to share with you all.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Just back from a holiday in Japan. Picked up some lovely pieces. Can’t wait to share with you all.


Look forward to seeing your treasures...hope you enjoyed Japan.


----------



## Narnanz

I dont go much for black clothing...my mother says I wear it well.
Found at the Salvation Army store two black jackets...one will be a throw on for casual (needs mending) NZ$2.50 amd the other will be for better times out...both will replace my much loved but worn out Kathmandu softshell jacket.
City Casuals simple zipped jacket..got some interesting detail that doesnt make it boring and the prize..well for me ....Veronika Maine (Australia) ...lovely condition...could not believe how much these jackets cost to buy new....ranges from $250 to $350 ..feel really good in it...fits well for me.....nice to have something pretty to wear....this was priced at $9...but got it for $6..think he read the ticket upsidedown.


----------



## jamamcg

1930’s dress with sequin embroidery by I.Magnin & co 




Floral print 1950s skirt

These were found in a tiny vintage store way off the beaten track 

Got a few more pieces that I need to take more pictures of.


----------



## Siso

Hello ladies! I’ve been absent for a while but figured I’d pop in to say hi and share my find from today. 
An early 90’s Hermes scarf a paid $2 for. I just brought it home and gave it a wash so excuse it still drying. 

I also wanted to share how much I continue to be impressed with the aftercare service at Hermes- I brought in a pair of trousers (paid $2) to have re hemmed to better fit. For $40 and no questions asked they were happy to help.


----------



## Simplyput

Mbmj alphabet tablet case $4

Gucci bag $5

I found seven Forever stamps in the wallet. Left the wallet behind.

Le Creuset trio ramekins $7

Freshwater pearl necklace 14k clasp $24.24 w/ 35% color discount

Kindle $1.50 bins

Tory Burch cotton blouse $2 flea market


----------



## Simplyput

I was the last person in the door at the thrift store the other day. Most of the shoppers ran to the clothing, while I went to the housewares. I found a plastic bag with handbags. It looked like a donation  from a cs store because there were white tags on the handbags. It weighed $13.

Got a Ferragamo with snakeskin that I could add a chain, but I prefer to keep as a clutch.

My first orYany handbag.

A Bottega handbag 

A Kate Spade.

The other customers were upset I got these bags. They claim there hasn't been decent accessories at this store in months. 

Yes, I have connections [emoji72][emoji120][emoji173].

I only can go there once a week.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 4242930
> 
> 
> 1930’s dress with sequin embroidery by I.Magnin & co
> 
> View attachment 4242932
> 
> 
> Floral print 1950s skirt
> 
> These were found in a tiny vintage store way off the beaten track
> 
> Got a few more pieces that I need to take more pictures of.


I can see Wallis Simpson in that dress! Exquisite finds Jama!


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 4242930
> 
> 
> 1930’s dress with sequin embroidery by I.Magnin & co
> 
> View attachment 4242932
> 
> 
> Floral print 1950s skirt
> 
> These were found in a tiny vintage store way off the beaten track
> 
> Got a few more pieces that I need to take more pictures of.


Jama she is beautiful and that skirt is gorgeous.


----------



## Narnanz

Found a little treasure yesterday...Whiting and Davis Mesh bag..think from the 40s...will email them and see if they can tell me a style name and year of creation and also some tips on a bit of maintenance...think she is lovely....she was only NZ$7 at the Sallys.


----------



## Narnanz

oh...Question....am I obsessed if Im going thru all the archived parts of this thread...and secretly wishing I could see @Raven3766  bag finds?


----------



## chloe_chanel

Th


Simplyput said:


> Mbmj alphabet tablet case $4
> 
> Gucci bag $5
> 
> I found seven Forever stamps in the wallet. Left the wallet behind.
> 
> Le Creuset trio ramekins $7
> 
> Freshwater pearl necklace 14k clasp $24.24 w/ 35% color discount
> 
> Kindle $1.50 bins
> 
> Tory Burch cotton blouse $2 flea market
> View attachment 4243240
> View attachment 4243242
> View attachment 4243243
> View attachment 4243246
> View attachment 4243247
> View attachment 4243251
> View attachment 4243259
> View attachment 4243260


That necklace is a great find!


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> I was the last person in the door at the thrift store the other day. Most of the shoppers ran to the clothing, while I went to the housewares. I found a plastic bag with handbags. It looked like a donation  from a cs store because there were white tags on the handbags. It weighed $13.
> 
> Got a Ferragamo with snakeskin that I could add a chain, but I prefer to keep as a clutch.
> 
> My first orYany handbag.
> 
> A Bottega handbag
> 
> A Kate Spade.
> 
> The other customers were upset I got these bags. They claim there hasn't been decent accessories at this store in months.
> 
> Yes, I have connections [emoji72][emoji120][emoji173].
> 
> I only can go there once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243301
> View attachment 4243302
> View attachment 4243303
> View attachment 4243304
> View attachment 4243305
> View attachment 4243316
> View attachment 4243317
> View attachment 4243319


The Bettaga bag is a wonderful red...do you think that pen mark would come out?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> oh...Question....am I obsessed if Im going thru all the archived parts of this thread...and secretly wishing I could see @Raven3766  bag finds?


Thank you Namanz, I hope that you can. I love handbags, I think that I am obsessed with vintage bags especially.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Namanz, I hope that you can. I love handbags, I think that I am obsessed with vintage bags especially.


Yes...Im finding them more interesting than new bags...they have a history..
Unfortunately some of your bag finds arent showing up...just a little square with a cross thru it...about halfway thru this thread is when I can see the photos...think it might be my tablet..sigh..would have so liked to see you Balenciaga from long time ago...you find some beautiful bags.


----------



## funandsun

chowlover2 said:


> I can see Wallis Simpson in that dress! Exquisite finds Jama!



Agree!  Or Dita Von Teese!  It’s beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this cute little handbag for $5. It has an XVI engraved on the metal piece, I'm assuming that the age. Regardless, I found it just in time for the holidays.


----------



## Simplyput

A customer told me these three American  Girl dolls were sitting in the bins for a least a day before I bought them. 




Red Valentino blouse Nwt,  I paid $5.99








I fondly remember the days where I found Hermes scarves for $5 a less. Not anymore. Perhaps that is due to the fact i can only go thrifting one to two days a week? Since I thrifted a Fendi scarf a couple of years ago at the flea market i knew when I saw my second Fendi scarf what it was without looking at the tags.  Again, another customer said at a different store this scarf had been in te store for at least two days similar as to the other customer talked to me about the dolls. Then she said how this scarf was too busy for her. [emoji23]Well, this busy authentic Fendi scarf will look perfect with blue denim jeans and a white shirt.[emoji173]




At the flea market, the vendor wouldn't accept my offer of $10 for two pieces of Le creuset, so I had to pay $15 for a frying pan and saucepot with lid.


----------



## merekat703

I haven't found much lately. Got these uggs, like new $39.


----------



## Narnanz

Cheap and chearful...found this bag at the Sallys for NZ$8...label inside says Karaya Leather....not even sure if its real leather...just loved the colour...think its a Thailand firm.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...I really need to get a handle on my handbag buying...found today for NZ$8 a Prene Bag...these retail for NZ$150...was actually wanting to get one of these...just needs to go thru the wash and shes all good.
And also a Catherine Manuell bag...believe she is a australian designer.


----------



## Anne2010

Cool handbag. Love the color!


----------



## Narnanz

Anne2010 said:


> Cool handbag. Love the color!


Great colour


----------



## Narnanz

Hope no-one minds me putting up my handbag finds...just on a little bit of a roll with some great bags found..
Todays find is a Fossil Morgan shopper...just about mint condition for NZ $7 from the Sallys.


----------



## Narnanz

Also found for NZ$3 a pair of Miu Miu red patent leather slingback wedges...but they are waiting to be authenticated on the Authenticate these shoes thread...but as its doesnt have a link to the sale I cant get them authenticated...
Just wish they were my size...they are way too big for me...I slipped them on and they felt so nice to wear.


----------



## Narnanz

Asking for information...does anyone know much about wartime propaganda scarves...found one and not sure if its real or a modern reprint as has no tags...either way its very interesting...I love these kind of scarves.

Also feeling a little alone here....


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Asking for information...does anyone know much about wartime propaganda scarves...found one and not sure if its real or a modern reprint as has no tags...either way its very interesting...I love these kind of scarves.
> 
> Also feeling a little alone here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260294
> View attachment 4260296


Don't know much about the scarves, but would happily add to my collection. Also, I'm loving the pictures. Who is the artist?


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Don't know much about the scarves, but would happily add to my collection. Also, I'm loving the pictures. Who is the artist?


Late Canadian artist Benjamin Chee Chee...they are prints..someone for some reason laminated them to a board...will have to reframe as is..found them really pretty and interesting.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Hope no-one minds me putting up my handbag finds...just on a little bit of a roll with some great bags found..
> Todays find is a Fossil Morgan shopper...just about mint condition for NZ $7 from the Sallys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256311


By the way, love your brand new to you Fossil. They make wonderful leather handbags.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> By the way, love your brand new to you Fossil. They make wonderful leather handbags.


Its lovely to use...and the leather is devine...much nicer than the other leather bags I have that are supposed to be great quality....the difference is very apparent.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Its lovely to use...and the leather is devine...much nicer than the other leather bags I have that are supposed to be great quality....the difference is very apparent.


I love Fossil leather. They don't rehab well though. I washed one and glue stained everything. Also, most conditioners make them look worse. I can only use Saphir creme delicate. One thing that Fossil does on lots of their bags is make the straps cloth on one side. It makes them stay on your shoulder better.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I love Fossil leather. They don't rehab well though. I washed one and glue stained everything. Also, most conditioners make them look worse. I can only use Saphir creme delicate. One thing that Fossil does on lots of their bags is make the straps cloth on one side. It makes them stay on your shoulder better.


I gave her a very light condition with only  a small amount on a soft cloth...it was just enough...appears to be ok.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...me again...found some really nice clothing for the autumn and winter months...and also another  Veronika Maine piece of clothing that goes well with the jacket I found and it fits me...yay..something fits me thats designer...and also found a Furla cosmetic case...whoowhoo...was thinking about getting one of these.


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> Ok...me again...found some really nice clothing for the autumn and winter months...and also another  Veronika Maine piece of clothing that goes well with the jacket I found and it fits me...yay..something fits me thats designer...and also found a Furla cosmetic case...whoowhoo...was thinking about getting one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261042
> View attachment 4261043
> View attachment 4261044
> View attachment 4261045
> View attachment 4261046


You have gotten a lot of great finds lately!


----------



## Narnanz

chowlover2 said:


> You have gotten a lot of great finds lately!


Its getting a bit obssessive...have to stop going in everyday.


----------



## Tomsmom

Marc Jacobs hobo with fringe: 14.99


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4261300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs hobo with fringe: 14.99


Ohh nice...love the fringing.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4261300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs hobo with fringe: 14.99


Tomsmom, I'm lovin' this purse.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Tomsmom, I'm lovin' this purse.



Thank you !!  I almost didn’t get the bag. I foolishly left it behind and asked my daughter to go back and get it the next day. Thankfully it was still there. I was kicking myself the whole time waiting to hear from her while I was at work, lol!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !!  I almost didn’t get the bag. I foolishly left it behind and asked my daughter to go back and get it the next day. Thankfully it was still there. I was kicking myself the whole time waiting to hear from her while I was at work, lol!


Too funny, I'm glad you had someone to go get it. It is beautiful.


----------



## Raven3766

I want to introduce you to my Christian Dior loungewear and Chapeaux.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I want to introduce you to my Christian Dior loungewear and Chapeaux.
> View attachment 4262166
> View attachment 4262167
> View attachment 4262168
> View attachment 4262170


Oh my goodness that loungewear is to die for!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness that loungewear is to die for!


It's so shiny, but I love it. Thanks, Tomsmom! I am trying to locate my vintage Dior white gloves.


----------



## Narnanz

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks...no I hadn't heard about the store closings...maybe I should open one up! Following up on the recent discussion about purging (lol)...I think it's time. Maybe I am a hoarder, but at least I'm neat about it (more lol). Here's most of my collection...there are still bags in the front hall closet!


A very old post yes...but as Im going thru all of these post I found this amazing collection...was very impressed and wondered if @JOODLZ purged a lot or still has them all.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> A very old post yes...but as Im going thru all of these post I found this amazing collection...was very impressed and wondered if @JOODLZ purged a lot or still has them all.


She hasn't been on here in awhile, maybe a few years? She had the most amazing Goodwill finds. It almost made me want to move to Florida!


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> She hasn't been on here in awhile, maybe a few years? She had the most amazing Goodwill finds. It almost made me want to move to Florida!


I know, she had some great finds.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I want to introduce you to my Christian Dior loungewear and Chapeaux.
> View attachment 4262166
> View attachment 4262167
> View attachment 4262168
> View attachment 4262170


Love the loungewear...but am worried you are gonna go pimping with that hat!!


----------



## Narnanz

Have decided to reduce the number of times I go oppshopping as we call it in NZ...going in everyday is too much and not good for the bank balance...so Mondays , which is my day off...and friday afternoon after I finish work at 3pm....am going to find it really strange not popping in to the Sallys in my lunch break.
So all I found today was a pair of pants...which were too small but can pass them on..and NZ designer Annah S top...


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Love the loungewear...but am worried you are gonna go pimping with that hat!!


Nah, I've had it for 5 yrs. I think I will sell it, it is not my style.


----------



## Simplyput

Chorange Paris earrings $2
Jay Feinberg earrings $5

Earrings from flea market

Michael kors dress (not my size[emoji23], but had to buy it for the price)

2 Michael Kors belts

All three pieces of MK about 50 cents a piece.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I want to introduce you to my Christian Dior loungewear and Chapeaux.
> View attachment 4262166
> View attachment 4262167
> View attachment 4262168
> View attachment 4262170



Love the hat


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Love the hat


Thanks Jama


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Saw a brown one like this yesterday while going through the vintage coach thread and I really liked it. I found this one at a consignment shop today for $48. Not sure if it was a good deal but I really like this style [emoji4]


----------



## Narnanz

Found Karen Walker sunglasses for $1..they were filthy so it wasnt until I got back to work that I realised how in bad condition they were...but $1..might be able to fix them...just the arms a bit skewiff.


----------



## Simplyput

Sorry for blurry and not showing full pictures, but these are Prada sunglasses for $1 and two Michael Kors coats for $4 each all from the flea market


----------



## Kelly7adria

Has anyone heard of Rosselli Creations??? I just purchased this wool coat at Goodwill


----------



## Simplyput

I spent over my $25 thrifting budget.

Marni handbag $15 from the Goodwill retail

Miu miu glace st cocco satchel $13, I almost didn't buy it because I had a hard time finding the control and Made in Italy tags

Two le creuset soup bowls $6

14k raw sapphire, freshwater pearl gold ball bracelet $10 

Gucci buckle glasses $10 flea market


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> I spent over my $25 thrifting budget.
> 
> Marni handbag $15 from the Goodwill retail
> 
> Miu miu glace st cocco satchel $13, I almost didn't buy it because I had a hard time finding the control and Made in Italy tags
> 
> Two le creuset soup bowls $6
> 
> 14k raw sapphire, freshwater pearl gold ball bracelet $10
> 
> Gucci buckle glasses $10 flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277690
> View attachment 4277691
> View attachment 4277693
> View attachment 4277694
> View attachment 4277695
> View attachment 4277696
> View attachment 4277698
> View attachment 4277699
> View attachment 4277700
> View attachment 4277701
> View attachment 4277702
> View attachment 4277703


Very much like the Miu Miu...dont get them at all in my town..was lucky to find the shoes...just cant get them authenticated here,


----------



## Simplyput

Narnanz said:


> Very much like the Miu Miu...dont get them at all in my town..was lucky to find the shoes...just cant get them authenticated here,


What shoes? I am confused.


----------



## Simplyput

Narnanz said:


> Am still trying to work out if this is real...but found this afternoon at the local Salvation Army Store..for NZ$7.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165685
> View attachment 4165686


Guess is not worth getting authenticated, imo.


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> What shoes? I am confused.


Just found some Miu miu wedges..its on the authenticate these shoes thread.
Yeah..guess isnt that much...but I love the bag...for me it was worth its $7.


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> Guess is not worth getting authenticated, imo.


I agree, I doubt anyone counterfeits Guess. It isn't expensive enough. If there were a counterfeit, it would be very obvious.


Narnanz said:


> Just found some Miu miu wedges..its on the authenticate these shoes thread.
> Yeah..guess isnt that much...but I love the bag...for me it was worth its $7.


----------



## Simplyput

whateve said:


> I agree, I doubt anyone counterfeits Guess. It isn't expensive enough. If there were a counterfeit, it would be very obvious.


I have found $7 handbags like authentic Louis vuitton,  Kate spade, Tory Burch, Marc Jacobs, Burberry and others... I overpaid for this Marni...it is probably a $1500 to $2000 handbag and they wanted $15. This is the same Goodwill I paid $15 for a vintage drawstring Chanel handbag and sold it for $400 and a Gucci Accessory handbag I paid $10 or less and sold it for $300. The last Miu miu handbag i bought was $10 and now $13. 

These thrift stores are charging us too much for used stuff they get donated. I always pass Guess when I see it, maybe I will reconsider and pay an authentication service as well.


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> I have found $7 handbags like authentic Louis vuitton,  Kate spade, Tory Burch, Marc Jacobs, Burberry and others... I overpaid for this Marni...it is probably a $1500 to $2000 handbag and they wanted $15. This is the same Goodwill I paid $15 for a vintage drawstring Chanel handbag and sold it for $400 and a Gucci Accessory handbag I paid $10 or less and sold it for $300. The last Miu miu handbag i bought was $10 and now $13.
> 
> These thrift stores are charging us too much for used stuff they get donated. I always pass Guess when I see it, maybe I will reconsider and pay an authentication service as well.


I guess one persons pass is another Yes I will take it...in my small town we dont get much in the way of highend anything coming into our thrift stores....so I think I dont aim too high...just get what I like...what I pass onto friends.
Went into the Sallys this lunch break and saw a fake Marc by Marc Jacabs...a piar of fendi sunnies fake I believe...to scratched to be worth it anyway...and the ugliest small Guess bag in gold Ive ever seen...they stayed there.


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> I have found $7 handbags like authentic Louis vuitton,  Kate spade, Tory Burch, Marc Jacobs, Burberry and others... I overpaid for this Marni...it is probably a $1500 to $2000 handbag and they wanted $15. This is the same Goodwill I paid $15 for a vintage drawstring Chanel handbag and sold it for $400 and a Gucci Accessory handbag I paid $10 or less and sold it for $300. The last Miu miu handbag i bought was $10 and now $13.
> 
> These thrift stores are charging us too much for used stuff they get donated. I always pass Guess when I see it, maybe I will reconsider and pay an authentication service as well.


Your thrift stores sound cheaper than mine! My favorite thrift store used to have purses for $2 but now everything is much higher. Our Goodwills price Coach at $30 and $40 or sometimes more. I'm sure if they got a Chanel or LV they would be much more expensive. Yesterday I went to a thrift where I've bought lots of things in the past. Everything was even more expensive than it was before.

I usually only find good things at good prices when I leave the state. I once got a Gucci key holder for $1.50. My Balenciaga was $40 at a Goodwill in Oregon.


----------



## Simplyput

whateve said:


> Your thrift stores sound cheaper than mine! My favorite thrift store used to have purses for $2 but now everything is much higher. Our Goodwills price Coach at $30 and $40 or sometimes more. I'm sure if they got a Chanel or LV they would be much more expensive. Yesterday I went to a thrift where I've bought lots of things in the past. Everything was even more expensive than it was before.
> 
> I usually only find good things at good prices when I leave the state. I once got a Gucci key holder for $1.50. My Balenciaga was $40 at a Goodwill in Oregon.


Have you seen this? A customer found this on the floor and i took a picture of it. They know what we are looking for. Don't tell them we like Christian Dior,  Loewe, Marni and Guess. [emoji23]


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Have you seen this? A customer found this on the floor and i took a picture of it. They know what we are looking for. Don't tell them we like Christian Dior,  Loewe, Marni and Guess. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278872


I guess one woman's silver is another woman's gold. I would place Judith Leiber, in the gold; Kate Spade, depending on the style in bronze; Balenciaga in the gold; ....I guess it depends on the age, material...I would never pass up vintage. Must be a newbie, she's carrying a list...


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> Have you seen this? A customer found this on the floor and i took a picture of it. They know what we are looking for. Don't tell them we like Christian Dior,  Loewe, Marni and Guess. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278872


My friend runs Habitat for Humanity  Restore in my hometown...she has one of these like this on her wall in the backroom.
Most of what she looks out for are mostly NZ designers...its not very often she gets higherend. When she does...she is expected to sell online and meet a budget for the month on all sales.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> My friend runs Habitat for Humanity  Restore in my hometown...she has one of these like this on her wall in the backroom.
> Most of what she looks out for are mostly NZ designers...its not very often she gets higherend. When she does...she is expected to sell online and meet a budget for the month on all sales.


Thrift stores selling online has ruined thrift store shopping. That's why it is much harder now to really find something great at many thrifts, especially the big chains.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Thrift stores selling online has ruined thrift store shopping. That's why it is much harder now to really find something great at many thrifts, especially the big chains.


Yeah she doesnt like having a target to get to...and they get really antsy if you dont meet it..
She used to sell a lot of her own finds online before she started working there...npw its all them and meet budget.


----------



## Tomsmom

My Sal Val is all over the place with pricing. Popular mall brands like Express and Ann Taylor are prices much more expensive than say Theory or Hudson denim. It’s amusing because I tend to not like the more common brands. I found my fabric and leather Chanel for 15.00 I think and my latest Marc Jacobs fringe hobo for 14.99 meanwhile Coach is 20-25 dollars and up.


----------



## LisaK026

Simplyput said:


> I spent over my $25 thrifting budget.
> 
> Marni handbag $15 from the Goodwill retail
> 
> Miu miu glace st cocco satchel $13, I almost didn't buy it because I had a hard time finding the control and Made in Italy tags
> 
> Two le creuset soup bowls $6
> 
> 14k raw sapphire, freshwater pearl gold ball bracelet $10
> 
> Gucci buckle glasses $10 flea market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277690
> View attachment 4277691
> View attachment 4277693
> View attachment 4277694
> View attachment 4277695
> View attachment 4277696
> View attachment 4277698
> View attachment 4277699
> View attachment 4277700
> View attachment 4277701
> View attachment 4277702
> View attachment 4277703


Miu Miu     S C O R E !!!!! Awesome bag (I wouldn't have needed to look for tags). WOW I love the Marni too, but I'm not as familiar with that one, but it's a really cute bag...but the Miu Miu  OMG!!!! That was a really expensive bag.


----------



## LisaK026

Today, I found these to share with you, for eight bucks. Apparently my local thrift store isn't familiar with the brand....LOL What do you think Raven?


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I guess one woman's silver is another woman's gold. I would place Judith Leiber, in the gold; Kate Spade, depending on the style in bronze; Balenciaga in the gold; ....I guess it depends on the age, material...I would never pass up vintage. Must be a newbie, she's carrying a list...


For sure Leiber in gold column. These are definitely not in order, either.


----------



## LisaK026

Narnanz said:


> A very old post yes...but as Im going thru all of these post I found this amazing collection...was very impressed and wondered if @JOODLZ purged a lot or still has them all.


If JOODLZ is purging I want those really old Chanels.


----------



## LisaK026

Kelly7adria said:


> Has anyone heard of Rosselli Creations??? I just purchased this wool coat at Goodwill


Loden-Frey is in Munich Germany. You can google it.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> I guess one persons pass is another Yes I will take it...in my small town we dont get much in the way of highend anything coming into our thrift stores....so I think I dont aim too high...just get what I like...what I pass onto friends.
> Went into the Sallys this lunch break and saw a fake Marc by Marc Jacabs...a piar of fendi sunnies fake I believe...to scratched to be worth it anyway...and the ugliest small Guess bag in gold Ive ever seen...they stayed there.


Went back and got the Fendi sunglasses...they are in the Authenticate these accessories if anyone who knows Fendi can tell me if they are real...the pictures dont show the fendi Fs on the little nose thingys.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Today, I found these to share with you, for eight bucks. Apparently my local thrift store isn't familiar with the brand....LOL What do you think Raven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279786
> View attachment 4279788



I think....woohoooo!!! You lucky ducky! Love them....


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Today, I found these to share with you, for eight bucks. Apparently my local thrift store isn't familiar with the brand....LOL What do you think Raven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279786
> View attachment 4279788



I think....woohoooo!!! You lucky ducky! Love them....


----------



## Raven3766

My cell is horrible...it is sticking and repeating posts.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> I guess one woman's silver is another woman's gold. I would place Judith Leiber, in the gold; Kate Spade, depending on the style in bronze; Balenciaga in the gold; ....I guess it depends on the age, material...I would never pass up vintage. Must be a newbie, she's carrying a list...


This was taped to a box at a Goodwill outlet and fell off. I think this is a  "list" some stores in this area use. I don't think they use this list to price handbags even though the pricing structure is on it. They may even use it to send items to their online website. The Gw retail store I got the Marni handbag had a Kate spade in the case and a Rebecca Minkoff was wheeled out on the cart for $29.99. The Marni was hanging up. Not sure if the manager is using a list or telling his employees to base it on quality or size. I saw another Minkoff at the  same store for $19.99 and asked him to reduce it, he told me the price was based on the leather of the bag.

When I posted this list on other sites I get the same responses from people gold, silver, bronze categories. Someone even asked me if I could obtain other lists...lol.


----------



## jamamcg

Oh no. I updated the app and it’s crazy weird. I wish all my thrifting family a Merry Christmas and happy holidays [emoji4] x


----------



## Narnanz

Merry Christmas and a happy and safe New Year.


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Simplyput

Not having a good Christmas...my mother is hospitalized. Please pray for her.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Not having a good Christmas...my mother is hospitalized. Please pray for her.


Will pray for your mom Simplyput.


----------



## Raven3766

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> Not having a good Christmas...my mother is hospitalized. Please pray for her.


Much love to you and your mum and all your family at this time.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Not having a good Christmas...my mother is hospitalized. Please pray for her.


Prayers!!


----------



## Simplyput

Pottery barn vases $15 a piece
Michael kors grey puffer coat with faux fur hood -$3
Caj dryer brush-$4
Le Creuset sure pan with lid $11
Le Creuset 9 qt Dutch oven $15


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> Not having a good Christmas...my mother is hospitalized. Please pray for her.


In spite of it all I had a really good year. Didn't do as well in thrifting as in previous years. Got a job with the government and bought a car. Found my first Stella McCartney, Marni handbag, two Miu miu handbags,  Ferragamo handbag,  anova precision cooker, le creuset and so many more nice things.

I forgot to share that I finally passed the second ( and supposedly most difficult) of my three Praxis tests this past summer. I just need the PLT before I have my master's degree. Struggling to pass this one, too and only one point from it.

My sister paid off our parents mortgage and the car note.

Would love a vacation on the lake, but I just have no time.[emoji22]


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> In spite of it all I had a really good year. Didn't do as well in thrifting as in previous years. Got a job with the government and bought a car. Found my first Stella McCartney, Marni handbag, two Miu miu handbags,  Ferragamo handbag,  anova precision cooker, le creuset and so many more nice things.
> 
> I forgot to share that I finally passed the second ( and supposedly most difficult) of my three Praxis tests this past summer. I just need the PLT before I have my master's degree. Struggling to pass this one, too and only one point from it.
> 
> My sister paid off our parents mortgage and the car note.
> 
> Would love a vacation on the lake, but I just have no time.[emoji22]


How is your mom?


----------



## Simplyput

Tomsmom said:


> How is your mom?


I am still asking God for a miracle and as many people as I know to pray for her. [emoji22]


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> I am still asking God for a miracle and as many people as I know to pray for her. [emoji22]


I’m sorry. Will keep sending prayers!


----------



## LisaK026

So...what's almost as good as finding an $1800 Chanel Mini flap? Finding a Judith Leiber quilted leather bag of pretty much equal quality and cuteness for $30. I am going to have it dyed black.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> So...what's almost as good as finding an $1800 Chanel Mini flap? Finding a Judith Leiber quilted leather bag of pretty much equal quality and cuteness for $30. I am going to have it dyed black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289484


I am a fan of both. Great find!


----------



## Simplyput

3 S'well and 1 contigo bottles 50 cents each

Mbmj kindle/tablet holder with Nordstrom tag $6

Gucci shoes $19

Pyrex $1 nwt flea market 

Lululemon leggings 

St John jacket $7

Michael kors gloves $5

Chanel jacket $20


----------



## Simplyput

These are my top picks for this year.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> So...what's almost as good as finding an $1800 Chanel Mini flap? Finding a Judith Leiber quilted leather bag of pretty much equal quality and cuteness for $30. I am going to have it dyed black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289484


Beautiful bag! Great find!


----------



## LisaK026

Simplyput said:


> 3 S'well and 1 contigo bottles 50 cents each
> 
> Mbmj kindle/tablet holder with Nordstrom tag $6
> 
> Gucci shoes $19
> 
> Pyrex $1 nwt flea market
> 
> Lululemon leggings
> 
> St John jacket $7
> 
> Michael kors gloves $5
> 
> Chanel jacket $20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289651
> View attachment 4289652
> View attachment 4289653
> View attachment 4289655
> View attachment 4289656
> View attachment 4289657
> View attachment 4289658
> View attachment 4289659
> View attachment 4289660
> View attachment 4289661


I'd like to see more of that Chanel Jacket, than the tag, please.


----------



## Simplyput

LisaK026 said:


> I'd like to see more of that Chanel Jacket, than the tag, please.


Ok.


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289862
> View attachment 4289863
> View attachment 4289864
> View attachment 4289865


It's beautiful! What does the St. John one look like?


----------



## Narnanz

Some of my fav finds this year...no Chanel but I did find a Fendi and a Dior item...might be small fry for some but to me these are treasures.


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289862
> View attachment 4289863
> View attachment 4289864
> View attachment 4289865


Such a classy coat...love it.
Also love your Miu Miu bag you found recently.


----------



## Simplyput

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! What does the St. John one look like?


Thank you. She always argues with me and why should I feel like I need to prove myself to her.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> So...what's almost as good as finding an $1800 Chanel Mini flap? Finding a Judith Leiber quilted leather bag of pretty much equal quality and cuteness for $30. I am going to have it dyed black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289484


Gorgeous, what a great find!


----------



## LisaK026

Simplyput said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289862
> View attachment 4289863
> View attachment 4289864
> View attachment 4289865


Thanks, You know each of those buttons are probably worth more than you paid for the jacket.


----------



## Raven3766

Today I bought YSL for $1, I also purchased a Missoni orange label with original tag...never been worn for a dollar. I looked at the Vintage Fashion Guild website to date the YSL. I think it may be from the 70's or 80's. What do you think?


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, so I found a Chanel?  It looks like a Frankenstein Chanel.  Someone did repairs and the hardware is different.  It has the tag in the bottom of the bag, but I'm not sure.  I should put it on the authentication thread, but I think I would die of embarassment...lol, after all I compared it to Frankenstein...lol.  I will think about the authentication thread and build up my courage. It cost $6, so it's no love lost if it is fake. Wish me courage and luck! Oh and Happy New Year; have fun and be safe everyone.

****After inspecting the bag a little further, it is suppose to have two different colored hardware and someone repaired the Chanel closure plate on front by placing it upside down.  The chain is wonderful, the leather is nice and I think I will post.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, so I found a Chanel?  It looks like a Frankenstein Chanel.  Someone did repairs and the hardware is different.  It has the tag in the bottom of the bag, but I'm not sure.  I should put it on the authentication thread, but I think I would die of embarassment...lol, after all I compared it to Frankenstein...lol.  I will think about the authentication thread and build up my courage. It cost $6, so it's no love lost if it is fake. Wish me courage and luck! Oh and Happy New Year; have fun and be safe everyone.
> 
> ****After inspecting the bag a little further, it is suppose to have two different colored hardware and someone repaired the Chanel closure plate on front by placing it upside down.  The chain is wonderful, the leather is nice and I think I will post.


Hi internet friend. I think you should post it at least for us to see


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> So...what's almost as good as finding an $1800 Chanel Mini flap? Finding a Judith Leiber quilted leather bag of pretty much equal quality and cuteness for $30. I am going to have it dyed black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289484


At first I only saw the top of your bag & the word Chanel ... Love the look of this flap, very classy.


----------



## magdalinka

Simplyput said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289862
> View attachment 4289863
> View attachment 4289864
> View attachment 4289865


GLORIOUS!!!! This is one of the white whales for me. Too many times I have seen the Ann Taylor or Talbot's look-a-likes and just for a second you think "maybe today is the day lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, so I found a Chanel?  It looks like a Frankenstein Chanel.  Someone did repairs and the hardware is different.  It has the tag in the bottom of the bag, but I'm not sure.  I should put it on the authentication thread, but I think I would die of embarassment...lol, after all I compared it to Frankenstein...lol.  I will think about the authentication thread and build up my courage. It cost $6, so it's no love lost if it is fake. Wish me courage and luck! Oh and Happy New Year; have fun and be safe everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ****After inspecting the bag a little further, it is suppose to have two different colored hardware and someone repaired the Chanel closure plate on front by placing it upside down.  The chain is wonderful, the leather is nice and I think I will post.



Let’s see!!!


----------



## Narnanz

I would love to see pics...you could get advice about it and also would be great for those newbees like me could learn a bit more about what they should have to be real or not.


----------



## Raven3766

Okay everyone, I posted on the authentication thread. Tell me what you think....I've been searching forever. It was only $6, my feelings will not be hurt. I will just keep on searching....


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Okay everyone, I posted on the authentication thread. Tell me what you think....I've been searching forever. It was only $6, my feelings will not be hurt. I will just keep on searching....


Oh wow!!!  I have no idea but it’s a gorgeous bag! I’m so excited for you Raven!  I pm’d you just as you posted.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Okay everyone, I posted on the authentication thread. Tell me what you think....I've been searching forever. It was only $6, my feelings will not be hurt. I will just keep on searching....



Raven, you sly minx lol
You got yourself an authentic Reissue Accordion bag. Pretty sure hardware was intended this way. Well done!!!
Edit: hardware color was intended this way, however the upside down thing will def be easily fixed by any cobbler.


----------



## Narnanz

Wow...that bag has been thrashed...hope its all good for you...and if its real would you keep it that colour or dye it?


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Raven, you sly minx lol
> You got yourself an authentic Reissue Accordion bag. Pretty sure hardware was intended this way. Well done!!!
> Edit: hardware color was intended this way, however the upside down thing will def be easily fixed by any cobbler.


Thanks, I can take it to a cobbler if it is authentic.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Wow...that bag has been thrashed...hope its all good for you...and if its real would you keep it that colour or dye it?


I will keep it and dye it. When thrifting you take it and repair if possible.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow!!!  I have no idea but it’s a gorgeous bag! I’m so excited for you Raven!  I pm’d you just as you posted.


Tomsmom, I hope its authentic. You know it has been my white whale...lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I will keep it and dye it. When thrifting you take it and repair if possible.


Definitely!  I sent my thrifted Chanel to a spa and it looks amazing, it was costly though.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Tomsmom, I hope its authentic. You know it has been my white whale...lol


I have everything crossed for you !


----------



## Raven3766

Ladies, my Chanel is authentic! Magda you are totally right, it is the 2011 Reissue Accordian bag. I found one, I did it!


----------



## Raven3766

So....now what? I've been looking for a Chanel for a while and now I have it. I need another white whale, another thrifting mission. Well ladies, any suggestions?


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, my Chanel is authentic! Magda you are totally right, it is the 2011 Reissue Accordian bag. I found one, I did it!


Eeeeek!!!  Wonderful news Raven!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Eeeeek!!!  Wonderful news Raven!!  Congratulations!!


Thanks Tomsmom, you know I've been whining for a while. Lol


----------



## Narnanz

What is your white whale going to be now @Raven3766 ..any items that make your heart beat that you really want to find?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> What is your white whale going to be now @Raven3766 ..any items that make your heart beat that you really want to find?


I don't know, not sure. I will take suggestions.[emoji2]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Raven3766 said:


> I don't know, not sure. I will take suggestions.[emoji2]


That is so exciting! So glad for the happy ending. I've been waiting with bated breath. Please do share before and after photos with us once you get the hardware fixed and the bag dyed! I'm always SO amazed by these thrift finds.

How about an H bag?


----------



## lotus_elise

Raven3766 said:


> So....now what? I've been looking for a Chanel for a while and now I have it. I need another white whale, another thrifting mission. Well ladies, any suggestions?



Any Hermès bag!


----------



## Narnanz

lotus_elise said:


> Any Hermès bag!


She has found H before...but I think a birkin is next...what do you think?...I would love any of us to find a Birkin...no chance where I am...too poor an area.
Has anyone here found a Birkin...I know someone thought they had but it was a fake.


----------



## magdalinka

Great news Raven!!! Congrats [emoji4] 
A Cartier watch sounds like a nice logical next step [emoji6] or a piece of authentic VCA jewelry.


----------



## magdalinka

lotus_elise said:


> Any Hermès bag!



The has thrifted 2 of those already


----------



## Raven3766

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That is so exciting! So glad for the happy ending. I've been waiting with bated breath. Please do share before and after photos with us once you get the hardware fixed and the bag dyed! I'm always SO amazed by these thrift finds.
> 
> How about an H bag?


I have a Kelly, a Garden tote, shoulder bag and another tote.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> She has found H before...but I think a birkin is next...what do you think?...I would love any of us to find a Birkin...no chance where I am...too poor an area.
> Has anyone here found a Birkin...I know someone thought they had but it was a fake.


Never found a Birkin, just a Kelly.  I would love a vintage Birkin.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Great news Raven!!! Congrats [emoji4]
> A Cartier watch sounds like a nice logical next step [emoji6] or a piece of authentic VCA jewelry.


I have two Cartier handbags, but would love Cartier or VCA jewelry.


----------



## Raven3766

Has anyone ever thrifted Cartier or VCA jewelry?


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Has anyone ever thrifted Cartier or VCA jewelry?


I thrifted a Cartier handbag and sold it, but I kept a sterling silver Cartier salt and pepper shaker with the original box.

I paid $1 for the handbag and about $5 for the shakers. The sterling silver version I think sells upwards of $400. I think the salt and pepper shakers are offered in pewter as well.


----------



## Narnanz

Found this lovely little ceramic pendant on wire by a New Zealand artist for $6...we are selling this artist work for $65.


----------



## Raven3766

I found this Bottega Veneta for $5.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Bottega Veneta for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295657


Nice red.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Bottega Veneta for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295657



[emoji173]️ the butterflies [emoji4]


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, my Chanel is authentic! Magda you are totally right, it is the 2011 Reissue Accordian bag. I found one, I did it!



My goodness Raven. A happy new year for you indeed. I’m so happy you found your Chanel. 

I think a Croc Kelly bag or Croc Birkin should be your next item on your list.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> My goodness Raven. A happy new year for you indeed. I’m so happy you found your Chanel.
> 
> I think   Croc Kelly bag or Croc Birkin should be your next item on your list.


Jama! Oh a Croc Kelly or Birkin would be fabulous! Those are not white whales, they are UFO's and I am on a mission! lol


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> My goodness Raven. A happy new year for you indeed. I’m so happy you found your Chanel.
> 
> I think a Croc Kelly bag or Croc Birkin should be your next item on your list.


Always AIM HIGH!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks, I can take it to a cobbler if it is authentic.


Can you post a picture on here? Please.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Can you post a picture on here? Please.


Here it is LisaK, it does need work but the interior is clean.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Here it is LisaK, it does need work but the interior is clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296109


YAY for Raven!! Your white whale ended up being actually white!!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> So....now what? I've been looking for a Chanel for a while and now I have it. I need another white whale, another thrifting mission. Well ladies, any suggestions?


Find another, less trashed one. Maybe a nice vintage series 1-4.  WOW. I found it on the Authenticate thread. I could have told you it was real. That bag isn't even ten years old. 15 series serial #'s are 2011-2012. Perfect testimonial to how much BETTER old vintage bags were made. Who would do that to a Chanel? Great find though.  (I don't mean to sound mean, I have just never seen a CHANEL that was treated like that. I didn't know it was possible to treat one that way. Can it even be fixed? )


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Here it is LisaK, it does need work but the interior is clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296109


Maybe you can pick a color and have it dyed. I took my new white lambskin JL to the cobbler to dye black, yesterday. I will let you know how it turns out. I will post a picture.


----------



## Raven3766

You don't think it could be dyed? I didn't think it was that bad. Well, is it even worth keeping? After all, I paid $6.


----------



## Narnanz

Had an unsuccessful thrft today...had many beautiful tops in my hands ..but only one fit me.
But I do have a nice Calvin Klein sleeveless top for $5.


----------



## gillianna

Raven3766 said:


> Here it is LisaK, it does need work but the interior is clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296109


I think the bag is a fantastic find and the exterior can always be cleaned up and dyed.  To me 5e inside being dirty and gross would be kind of difficult to clean.  Whoever owned the bag did use and enjoy it.  I don’t think it is destroyed to throw in the garbage.  Some people do not baby their bags.    I have seen my sister thrown her Pastel chanel bag over her shoulder to the back of her suv when we start driving.  Where it lands is where it stays.  And her pastel pink is now pretty faded and stained from being caught in the rain.  She always throws bags on her floors, carpets.  To her a bag is meant to be used and I guess abused versus kept hidden away in a closet.  

I have seen videos of dyed Chanel bags and the results are well worth it.


----------



## gillianna

I have decided I want to find a wok in the thrift store.  I don’t care if it is electric of stove top.  Some of the recipes I have been making will turn out better in a wok.  And I have to laugh over this because they are one item I have seen in the past at every thrift shop. One day my friend and I were joking at how many we say in every kitchen isle and of course I never thought to pick one up for future use.  I have seen them and bread machines at so many garage sales in the summer months.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama! Oh a Croc Kelly or Birkin would be fabulous! Those are not white whales, they are UFO's and I am on a mission! lol



White whales riding UFOs [emoji23].


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> White whales riding UFOs [emoji23].


UFO's beaming up white whales, too funny Jama. UFO's producing crop circles and discovering white whales logos embedded in the center.


----------



## magdalinka

My awesome finds from the past 2 weeks:
Isabel Marant Beslay bootie $12 (retailed over $450)
Authentic Gucci braided handle bag $35 (retail over $950 from what I can find)

My local Savers got a new handbag pricer a few weeks ago and I hope for more lucky finds before she catches on [emoji23]. That Gucci would have been over $300 with the previous pricing lady.


----------



## magdalinka

Other odds and ends I haven’t shared. 
Tiffany Peretti glass heart trinket glass $5
Dior saddle jean small pouch $4
Proenza Schouler PS1 wallet $3
Marc Jacobs mouse flats (have been wanting these forever!!!) $6
Frye crossbody $7
Vintage Made in America Coach $5 (those are normally $35 and up, so thank you new pricing lady)
Bottega Veneta small key pouch $3 (was missing the zipper pull but I replaced it with a 925 shoe charm I found on the ground, like it was meant to be)


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> My awesome finds from the past 2 weeks:
> Isabel Marant Beslay bootie $12 (retailed over $450)
> Authentic Gucci braided handle bag $35 (retail over $950 from what I can find)
> 
> My local Savers got a new handbag pricer a few weeks ago and I hope for more lucky finds before she catches on [emoji23]. That Gucci would have been over $300 with the previous pricing lady.


Score Magda, SCORE!!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> My awesome finds from the past 2 weeks:
> Isabel Marant Beslay bootie $12 (retailed over $450)
> Authentic Gucci braided handle bag $35 (retail over $950 from what I can find)
> 
> My local Savers got a new handbag pricer a few weeks ago and I hope for more lucky finds before she catches on [emoji23]. That Gucci would have been over $300 with the previous pricing lady.


Wow Magda!!  You totally scored!


----------



## Tomsmom

Coach bag I’ve wanted since it came out oh so many years ago 






Miss Bluemarine cardigan NWT




Giorgio Armani pants exclusive to the boutique.




Karen Harman top 






New w/o tags black crew neck sweater from The Row.

Everything plus more I didn’t photograph was less than 40.00 !  I’m so excited for my scores, lol!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Amazing! I am baffled at how anyone finds such scores!! I NEVER see anything so good in NYC. The prices are always high, even when thrifting.


----------



## Simplyput

My second Stella McCartney from the same thrift store. This is an authentic Falabella. I paid $2. It is large.

Five pieces of Le creuset stonesware for $5-7 each from the thrift store and flea market.

A dashcam for $10. Nib.

Two 14k gold pendants from the flea market $3

Michael kors scarf $7

Authentic Gucci bag for $10

Authentic Gucci shoes for $15.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> My second Stella McCartney from the same thrift store. This is an authentic Falabella. I paid $2. It is large.
> 
> Five pieces of Le creuset stonesware for $5-7 each from the thrift store and flea market.
> 
> A dashcam for $10. Nib.
> 
> Two 14k gold pendants from the flea market $3
> 
> Michael kors scarf $7
> 
> Authentic Gucci bag for $10
> 
> Authentic Gucci shoes for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297304
> View attachment 4297305
> View attachment 4297306
> View attachment 4297307
> View attachment 4297308
> View attachment 4297309
> View attachment 4297310
> View attachment 4297311
> View attachment 4297314
> View attachment 4297315


Love that Falabella!


----------



## Tomsmom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazing! I am baffled at how anyone finds such scores!! I NEVER see anything so good in NYC. The prices are always high, even when thrifting.


i 
When I’m in NYC I stick to the Salvation Army stores, I find the Goodwill stores pricey compared to SA.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> My second Stella McCartney from the same thrift store. This is an authentic Falabella. I paid $2. It is large.
> 
> Five pieces of Le creuset stonesware for $5-7 each from the thrift store and flea market.
> 
> A dashcam for $10. Nib.
> 
> Two 14k gold pendants from the flea market $3
> 
> Michael kors scarf $7
> 
> Authentic Gucci bag for $10
> 
> Authentic Gucci shoes for $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297304
> View attachment 4297305
> View attachment 4297306
> View attachment 4297307
> View attachment 4297308
> View attachment 4297309
> View attachment 4297310
> View attachment 4297311
> View attachment 4297314
> View attachment 4297315


That Gucci bag is everything! I love your finds!


----------



## Simplyput

Tomsmom said:


> i
> When I’m in NYC I stick to the Salvation Army stores, I find the Goodwill stores pricey compared to SA.


My former church member thrifted a Le creuset Dutch oven 5.5 qt from Value Village/unique in NYC for $80USD. I paid $6 for that size in this area. I got a 7.25 round onyx le creuset at the flea market for $20 and a 9.5qt oval at the thrift for $15.

I heard the BrooklynFlea, their flea market has high prices, too.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> That Gucci bag is everything! I love your finds!


I was so happy. This lady had it and put it down. I have the matching shoes[emoji173]


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazing! I am baffled at how anyone finds such scores!! I NEVER see anything so good in NYC. The prices are always high, even when thrifting.


Where you are makes a big difference. I can rarely find anything good in California, and if there is something, it is way overpriced. Once we went thrift shopping for an entire day in San Diego and couldn't find anything. Then on the way home, we got 15 items in 2 hours.  It's usually better in suburbs than in big cities.


----------



## Miramar168

Love those Gucci loafers! Great finds!


----------



## bluejinx

I just moved from Winnipeg to Toronto. And my love of thrift has been reignited! Its amazing how much more fun it is when you live in a city where luxe and designer brands exist. Winnipeg does not even have a J Crew or an Ann Taylor, let alone high end brands. Made thrifting usually unsuccessful. Going to post my thrift finds from the last 2 weeks as I have picked up a lot lately.


----------



## bluejinx

So none of these are big designer scores, but they made me happy nonetheless. DKNY Hunter Green wool coat looks like it has never been worn ($30), Tahari cocktail dress ($20) and brand new with tags Maeve sequin pencil skirt ($22)


----------



## bluejinx

Then earlier this week I had a giant haul. Taking the screenshots off my instagram stories.


----------



## bluejinx

And the last few:


----------



## bluejinx

Raven3766 said:


> Today I bought YSL for $1, I also purchased a Missoni orange label with original tag...never been worn for a dollar. I looked at the Vintage Fashion Guild website to date the YSL. I think it may be from the 70's or 80's. What do you think?
> View attachment 4291573
> View attachment 4291574




EEEK!! I have spent so much time away from this thread but I used to LIVE for your posts and your finds Raven. And I am so happy to see that I come back and nothing has changed. I would guess its an early 80s find, but either way, its amazing!


----------



## Narnanz

That DKNY hunter green coat looks fab...really nice colour...love all those bright colours.


----------



## magdalinka

bluejinx said:


> So none of these are big designer scores, but they made me happy nonetheless. DKNY Hunter Green wool coat looks like it has never been worn ($30), Tahari cocktail dress ($20) and brand new with tags Maeve sequin pencil skirt ($22)



What a gorgeous lacy dress. Thank you for sharing all your finds, you did great!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4297012
> 
> Coach bag I’ve wanted since it came out oh so many years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297011
> 
> Miss Bluemarine cardigan NWT
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297010
> 
> Giorgio Armani pants exclusive to the boutique.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297009
> 
> Karen Harman top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297008
> 
> New w/o tags black crew neck sweater from The Row.
> 
> Everything plus more I didn’t photograph was less than 40.00 !  I’m so excited for my scores, lol!


Tomsmom, the Coach bag is fab but I could wear the heck out of that sweater!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Wow Magda!!  You totally scored!





Raven3766 said:


> Score Magda, SCORE!!


Thank you ladies [emoji4] 



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4297012
> 
> Coach bag I’ve wanted since it came out oh so many years ago [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297011
> 
> Miss Bluemarine cardigan NWT
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297010
> 
> Giorgio Armani pants exclusive to the boutique.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297009
> 
> Karen Harman top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297008
> 
> New w/o tags black crew neck sweater from The Row.
> 
> Everything plus more I didn’t photograph was less than 40.00 !  I’m so excited for my scores, lol!



Wow that Blumarine cardigan is a great find!! I know retail is super high on that brand. And congrats on your Coach, they mark them up so high these days, glad you got a good deal.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Thank you ladies [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that Blumarine cardigan is a great find!! I know retail is super high on that brand. And congrats on your Coach, they mark them up so high these days, glad you got a good deal.


 I had a 50% off card ( promotion they’re no longer doing...darn!) so my total was super low as a result. When I saw The Row sweater and the Bluemarine I almost squealed, lol!  Sometimes I call my mom while thifting but I didn’t want to loose my concentration while hunting... I mean thrifting


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4297012
> 
> Coach bag I’ve wanted since it came out oh so many years ago
> LOVE IT!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> You don't think it could be dyed? I didn't think it was that bad. Well, is it even worth keeping? After all, I paid $6.


Wait, didn't you call it a Frankenstein bag? It's not that bad, just the bottom part of the flap looks thrashed in the picture. I'd totally dye it. Pick a color. For $6, you could use it for whatever you wanted.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Wait, didn't you call it a Frankenstein bag? It's not that bad, just the bottom part of the flap looks thrashed in the picture. I'd totally dye it. Pick a color. For $6, you could use it for whatever you wanted.


Yep, I did. We will dye it back to life....[emoji40] [emoji1]


----------



## Vintage Leather

Raven3766 said:


> Has anyone ever thrifted Cartier or VCA jewelry?


I just had top pop out of lurkdom to say - HUZZAH!!  I'm so thrilled you got your white whale! I used to find it so funny that you kept stumbling across Hermes while you were looking for your Chanel.

I moved and I haven't found a single thing thrifting.  The stores here are limited and the "good stuff" is vera bradley and lilly pulitzer.
However, I used to have really good luck with Cartier when I lived in Scottsdale, finding about one piece every other year. The pictures might be in the old archived thread, but I found a charity love bracelet, a gold-plated Tank watch, and an 18K and diamond ring.  
However, I've never seen VCA at the thrifts.


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Leather said:


> I just had top pop out of lurkdom to say - HUZZAH!!  I'm so thrilled you got your white whale! I used to find it so funny that you kept stumbling across Hermes while you were looking for your Chanel.
> 
> I moved and I haven't found a single thing thrifting.  The stores here are limited and the "good stuff" is vera bradley and lilly pulitzer.
> However, I used to have really good luck with Cartier when I lived in Scottsdale, finding about one piece every other year. The pictures might be in the old archived thread, but I found a charity love bracelet, a gold-plated Tank watch, and an 18K and diamond ring.
> However, I've never seen VCA at the thrifts.


It has been ages VL! Good to see you again.


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone else not having much luck lately?...thinking its just me!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Anyone else not having much luck lately?...thinking its just me!


I went yesterday (Saturday), it is too crowded, everyone pushing and snatching, rude and it is just too overwhelming. I have vowed not to do Saturday's again at GW. It is too hard on the weekends. It use to be relaxing.


----------



## Narnanz

Found  Serenade Beverly Hills Collection Bag at the Sallys for $5..its a nice colour and is patent leather...not a hugely expensve bag to buy retail..think they are about $200 or so nz...but I know I wont use it much as it has one of those zippered interior pockets the split the bag in half..I loath those.
Was thinking of cutting that pocket out....its just attached to the lining.
What do you think?


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I went yesterday (Saturday), it is too crowded, everyone pushing and snatching, rude and it is just too overwhelming. I have vowed not to do Saturday's again at GW. It is too hard on the weekends. It use to be relaxing.


When I was a very little girl I remember the church jumble sales...women would snatch something out of your hands if they wanted it.
Been lucky so far not to have that happen.
Do you think its desperation..or just greed that make them like that?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> When I was a very little girl I remember the church jumble sales...women would snatch something out of your hands if they wanted it.
> Been lucky so far nit to have that happen.
> Do you think its desperation..or just greed that make them like that?


About your handbag, it is yours...I say go for it. I handpainted a Fendi. I think it is desperation, thrifting immaturity and greed. They stand at the door waiting for a cart to come out, peeking in the door. When it comes out they pounce. I removed a lamp to get a bag. The woman grabbed it at the same time I did. I told her this is not a team effort...release the bag. Lol


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> About your handbag, it is yours...I say go for it. I handpainted a Fendi. I think it is desperation, thrifting immaturity and greed. They stand at the door waiting for a cart to come out, peeking in the door. When it comes out they pounce. I removed a lamp to get a bag. The woman grabbed it at the same time I did. I told her this is not a team effort...release the bag. Lol


I think I might ..I done it before to brand new bags ...worked so much better.
Have you still got the fendi you handpainted...would love to see what you did to it.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> I think I might ..I done it before to brand new bags ...worked so much better.
> Have you still got the fendi you handpainted...would love to see what you did to it.



I still have it, will post. It is a clutch and it was peeling, so instead of getting rid of it, I painted.


----------



## Narnanz

Much happier.


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone know much about John Galliano sunglasses?


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> About your handbag, it is yours...I say go for it. I handpainted a Fendi. I think it is desperation, thrifting immaturity and greed. They stand at the door waiting for a cart to come out, peeking in the door. When it comes out they pounce. I removed a lamp to get a bag. The woman grabbed it at the same time I did. I told her this is not a team effort...release the bag. Lol



This is not a team effort [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bvapartamenti

Hey everyone, it's nice to meet you all! I buy a lot of my wardrobe secondhand and I have gotten some really lovely things over the years. This bag is my most recent; its a Theyskens' Theory Willa satchel in suede leather. I bought it as a going out bag and I love it! I paid £40 including postage and packaging from eBay


----------



## jamamcg

Got this yesterday. Full of wonderful vintage fashions from Paris, Rome and London.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Got this yesterday. Full of wonderful vintage fashions from Paris, Rome and London.


That Jean Desses and Norman hartnell are beautiful...timeless gowns.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Got this yesterday. Full of wonderful vintage fashions from Paris, Rome and London.


This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!



I adore these! Great find!! 

I lucked up once and found stacks of black and white pictures from various tv shows and movies. I couldn’t believe it. One of my favorite finds to date [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jamamcg said:


> Got this yesterday. Full of wonderful vintage fashions from Paris, Rome and London.



I quoted the wrong one, darn.  Should have been this one. 

Congratulations! Great find!!!


----------



## Selenet

I went to the US for two days! My friend's mon was kind to take us to some second hand stores. As she is a senior, we got -50% at the other place and -15% or -20% (not sure which) at another. 
We only went to shop on ONE day and ahh I wish I lived in the US, we found amazing stuff! Here is what I found






DVF wrap dress NWT 25$ (-50% discount)






Silk + wool DVF wrap dress 10$





Prada dress 7$





Sonia Rykiel wool + cashmir 15$ (-50% off)









Michael Kors Collection 6.99$





Christian Lacroix 15$





Tory Burch shirt 12.5$ (-50% off)





Zadig & Voltaire dress 5$





Sandro knit 7.5$





J Crew silk dress 5$





Lauren Ralph Lauren dress 7.5$





Lauren Ralph Lauren silk knit 7.5$





Coach bag 10$

Guess I need to go back more often! I found these from 2 different shops during ONE DAY, imagine what I could find in a week or two! [emoji1]


----------



## Selenet

Esit it didn't post the Lauren dress, so here it is.






I know it's not so expensive there, but here in Europe it's still considered to be a very good brand. [emoji1]


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> I went to the US for two days! My friend's mon was kind to take us to some second hand stores. As she is a senior, we got -50% at the other place and -15% or -20% (not sure which) at another.
> We only went to shop on ONE day and ahh I wish I lived in the US, we found amazing stuff! Here is what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF wrap dress NWT 25$ (-50% discount)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk + wool DVF wrap dress 10$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada dress 7$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Rykiel wool + cashmir 15$ (-50% off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Collection 6.99$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix 15$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch shirt 12.5$ (-50% off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zadig & Voltaire dress 5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandro knit 7.5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew silk dress 5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Ralph Lauren dress 7.5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Ralph Lauren silk knit 7.5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach bag 10$
> 
> Guess I need to go back more often! I found these from 2 different shops during ONE DAY, imagine what I could find in a week or two! [emoji1]



You scored!!  Live the DVF!


----------



## Selenet

Tomsmom said:


> You scored!!  Live the DVF!



Yes, the other DVF dress (the one with tags) I gave to my mom.


----------



## whateve

Selenet said:


> I went to the US for two days! My friend's mon was kind to take us to some second hand stores. As she is a senior, we got -50% at the other place and -15% or -20% (not sure which) at another.
> We only went to shop on ONE day and ahh I wish I lived in the US, we found amazing stuff! Here is what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF wrap dress NWT 25$ (-50% discount)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk + wool DVF wrap dress 10$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada dress 7$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonia Rykiel wool + cashmir 15$ (-50% off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Collection 6.99$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Lacroix 15$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch shirt 12.5$ (-50% off)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zadig & Voltaire dress 5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandro knit 7.5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew silk dress 5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Ralph Lauren dress 7.5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Ralph Lauren silk knit 7.5$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach bag 10$
> 
> Guess I need to go back more often! I found these from 2 different shops during ONE DAY, imagine what I could find in a week or two! [emoji1]


Great scores! What city were you in? The entire US isn't that good for shopping. You wouldn't find any of that good stuff where I live except for possibly the Coach purse.


----------



## jamamcg

I realised I did not share this. (I think) sorry if I have before. Snagged this off of eBay received a second chance offer as the original winner didn’t pay. 

I still don’t know how they constructed the braiding. First three pics are off the internet last two are of my crumpled version [emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 4313385
> View attachment 4313387
> 
> View attachment 4313389
> 
> View attachment 4313390
> 
> View attachment 4313391
> 
> 
> I realised I did not share this. (I think) sorry if I have before. Snagged this off of eBay received a second chance offer as the original winner didn’t pay.
> 
> I still don’t know how they constructed the braiding. First three pics are off the internet last two are of my crumpled version [emoji23]


The tailoring on that jacket is insane!


----------



## Narnanz

Wow Jama...that jacket is amazeballs!!!!


----------



## whateve

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 4313385
> View attachment 4313387
> 
> View attachment 4313389
> 
> View attachment 4313390
> 
> View attachment 4313391
> 
> 
> I realised I did not share this. (I think) sorry if I have before. Snagged this off of eBay received a second chance offer as the original winner didn’t pay.
> 
> I still don’t know how they constructed the braiding. First three pics are off the internet last two are of my crumpled version [emoji23]


I think I figured it out but I would have to try it in order to be sure! That's amazing!


----------



## Selenet

whateve said:


> Great scores! What city were you in? The entire US isn't that good for shopping. You wouldn't find any of that good stuff where I live except for possibly the Coach purse.



Miami area


----------



## whateve

Selenet said:


> Miami area


Florida is great for thrifting. I think it helps to have all those retirees downsizing and snowbirds reducing so they don't have to cart stuff back home. The prices aren't too bad there either, like they can be in other parts of the country.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 4313385
> View attachment 4313387
> 
> View attachment 4313389
> 
> View attachment 4313390
> 
> View attachment 4313391
> 
> 
> I realised I did not share this. (I think) sorry if I have before. Snagged this off of eBay received a second chance offer as the original winner didn’t pay.
> 
> I still don’t know how they constructed the braiding. First three pics are off the internet last two are of my crumpled version [emoji23]



I love the structure of the collar and braids are so nice. What a great find!


----------



## xgianna6921x

I found the Cartier handbag at the thrift store. What do you ladies think? I got it for $3.99 was going to resell it or should I keep it? If I resell how much you think?


----------



## Tomsmom

Shirt from the Runway


----------



## Tomsmom

Reformation tee



Golden goose sweater 


Tory Burch sport leggings


----------



## Mvpkvmvrati

️ the butterflies


----------



## Raven3766

I found this print for $7.  It is a test print and I love it! Problem, I can't make out the signature.  I'm getting ready to possibly pay a company to do it. If someone can help, I would appreciate it.  it is called, "En Violencia".


----------



## Narnanz

Looks very picasso Guernica to me...wonder if it's someone influenced by him?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Looks very picasso Guernica to me...wonder if it's someone influenced by him?


I have the same thought.


----------



## Tomsmom

I found a kindred thrifting spirit @ work!  This woman who works at my school lives to thrift and is on the search for a Balenciaga bag.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I found a kindred thrifting spirit @ work!  This woman who works at my school lives to thrift and is on the search for a Balenciaga bag.


Let her know she can find one! I found mine for under $10.


----------



## nefertiri

Simona Barbieri Twin Set padded jacket.... it's so much more beautiful than you can capture with a mobile phone.
It was only $9.
I bought one more for $10 in black, but different style, with real fur collar. I love Simona


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Let her know she can find one! I found mine for under $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321142


That is beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> I found a kindred thrifting spirit @ work!  This woman who works at my school lives to thrift and is on the search for a Balenciaga bag.





Raven3766 said:


> Let her know she can find one! I found mine for under $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4321142


Mine was more, but still a good deal. It was $39.99.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> Mine was more, but still a good deal. It was $39.99.


What a score, whateve! Did you have to rehab it?


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> Mine was more, but still a good deal. It was $39.99.


What a fab score!!!


----------



## whateve

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What a score, whateve! Did you have to rehab it?


I didn't. I just used some conditioner.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Mine was more, but still a good deal. It was $39.99.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Narnanz

Not designer but pretty..nice halter neck silk dress with big spots...dont know who the maker is as the tag has been removed...fits me so for $6 Im happy.


----------



## magdalinka

Narnanz said:


> Not designer but pretty..nice halter neck silk dress with big spots...dont know who the maker is as the tag has been removed...fits me so for $6 Im happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324738
> View attachment 4324739
> View attachment 4324740


Cute top! If there is a care tag, you can still find the maker, just google the RN # that's usually listed on it


----------



## magdalinka

nefertiri said:


> View attachment 4321265
> View attachment 4321266
> View attachment 4321267
> 
> 
> Simona Barbieri Twin Set padded jacket.... it's so much more beautiful than you can capture with a mobile phone.
> It was only $9.
> I bought one more for $10 in black, but different style, with real fur collar. I love Simona


This is beautiful


----------



## magdalinka

whateve said:


> Mine was more, but still a good deal. It was $39.99.


Wow, great score and what a beautiful color!


----------



## LisaK026

I just wanted to share this because
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I found the picture. I found this at the Thrift Store ages ago for $12. Sold it.


----------



## cifebuzor

LisaK026 said:


> I just wanted to share this because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the picture. I found this at the Thrift Store ages ago for $12. Sold it.



Woah! So beautiful! that piece must have brought much joy to Whoever bought it.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I just wanted to share this because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the picture. I found this at the Thrift Store ages ago for $12. Sold it.


Wow that is so pretty !


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I just wanted to share this because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the picture. I found this at the Thrift Store ages ago for $12. Sold it.


Great price! I would love to find something like this!


----------



## Narnanz

Bit of luck today...found two Coach...both in great condition.
A Parker Leather Shoulder bag from 2009 for $9 and a little wristlet for $2


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Bit of luck today...found two Coach...both in great condition.
> A Parker Leather Shoulder bag from 2009 for $9 and a little wristlet for $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327247


Very nice bag!!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I found this cute little handbag for $5. It has an XVI engraved on the metal piece, I'm assuming that the age. Regardless, I found it just in time for the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4249349
> View attachment 4249351
> View attachment 4249352


Found this in a small book of 900 Bags to Die For by Anna Johnson and it this picture reminded me of the above.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Found this in a small book of 900 Bags to Die For by Anna Johnson and it this picture reminded me of the above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328137


It sure does, thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

So excited!  I found a Mulberry today for 8.00!!!

How do I get rid of the green off the brass hardware and zipper?


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4328612
> View attachment 4328611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!  I found a Mulberry today for 8.00!!!
> 
> How do I get rid of the green off the brass hardware and zipper?


wow....could you ask in the Coach rescue and rehab thread...they are really helpful


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4328612
> View attachment 4328611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!  I found a Mulberry today for 8.00!!!
> 
> How do I get rid of the green off the brass hardware and zipper?


You can use an old toothbrush and white vinegar. Wipe frequently to keep it off the leather. There are also metal polishes, like wenol, brasso, and flitz. I usually only use those after I've gotten the heavy stuff off with vinegar.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> You can use an old toothbrush and white vinegar. Wipe frequently to keep it off the leather. There are also metal polishes, like wenol, brasso, and flitz. I usually only use those after I've gotten the heavy stuff off with vinegar.


Thank you !!  I’ll give it a try !


----------



## Ryan

Ugh - A Thunderbird is a Ford, not a Chevrolet (their sportscar of the era was the Corvette).  Not just into purses, I'm into cars.


----------



## gaditana




----------



## gaditana

gaditana said:


> View attachment 4329746


It’s not Balenciaga, in fact, it has no marks whatsoever except the zippers are marked lampo. It’s really nice lightweight leather and very well made. For $13 I’ll call it my Balenciaga-ish! lol


----------



## Narnanz

Those studs have nipples!


----------



## gaditana

Narnanz said:


> Those studs have nipples!


I know, right?


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4328612
> View attachment 4328611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!  I found a Mulberry today for 8.00!!!
> 
> How do I get rid of the green off the brass hardware and zipper?


Wow what a score!!! Great find Tomsmom, enjoy this beauty. 



gaditana said:


> View attachment 4329746


You could have fooled me!! Looks very pretty.


----------



## Narnanz

Wonder if the girls on Id this Balenciaga could tell you what style its trying to be?


----------



## gaditana

I’m not very familiar with Balenciaga but I’ve been looking at pictures online to at least find something with those “nipply” studs but so far nothing!


----------



## gaditana

I kinda feel bad to post on their ID thread since it’s not Balenciaga


----------



## whateve

gaditana said:


> I kinda feel bad to post on their ID thread since it’s not Balenciaga


I don't think there are any Bals with nipples! I would look at the size and shape of the bag. I remember seeing a guide somewhere that compared different Bal styles. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide

Maybe a Velo?


----------



## gaditana

whateve said:


> I don't think there are any Bals with nipples! I would look at the sise and shape of the bag. I remember seeing a guide somewhere that compared different Bal styles. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide
> 
> Maybe a Velo?


Wow, that’s an informative link!  Thank you!  The shape does resemble Velo but that’s about it. There is no whip stitching on the handle. The leather looks like sheep or goatskin though.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I don't think there are any Bals with nipples! I would look at the size and shape of the bag. I remember seeing a guide somewhere that compared different Bal styles. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide
> 
> Maybe a Velo?


Great link.


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> I don't think there are any Bals with nipples! I would look at the size and shape of the bag. I remember seeing a guide somewhere that compared different Bal styles. https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide
> 
> Maybe a Velo?


That style bag is a Velo, but in 2010 they did a line called " Riva " which was like the brogue styles  ( the perforated leather )with the little silver buttons-no nipples though.. The leather is way off though. That is tradition Bal like leather. The Riva styles had a very, very soft leather, totally different from the the chèvre. I sold the Riva I had though, or I would post a pic for you.


----------



## Narnanz

And no tags or labels at all?
Wow...mystery bag.


----------



## gaditana

chowlover2 said:


> That style bag is a Velo, but in 2010 they did a line called " Riva " which was like the brogue styles  ( the perforated leather )with the little silver buttons-no nipples though.. The leather is way off though. That is tradition Bal like leather. The Riva styles had a very, very soft leather, totally different from the the chèvre. I sold the Riva I had though, or I would post a pic for you.


Yes! The bag looks just like the Riva including the nipples on the studs, but the leather is different. Here is a pic I googled:


----------



## Narnanz

gaditana said:


> View attachment 4330333
> 
> Yes! The bag looks just like the Riva including the nipples on the studs, but the leather is different. Here is a pic I googled:


Wow...its really close....what does the interior of yours look like...is there anything that looks like its been cut off inside?
Maybe something was there and was removed.


----------



## clareSV

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4328612
> View attachment 4328611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited!  I found a Mulberry today for 8.00!!!
> 
> How do I get rid of the green off the brass hardware and zipper?



I use toothpaste to polish it off. [emoji16]


----------



## chowlover2

gaditana said:


> View attachment 4330333
> 
> Yes! The bag looks just like the Riva including the nipples on the studs, but the leather is different. Here is a pic I googled:


That's it, as you can see the leather is really different.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I keep forgetting to share these. Pristine 1956 Ray Bans- $35. Over $600 on eBay last I looked.


----------



## Narnanz

Creativelyswank said:


> I keep forgetting to share these. Pristine 1956 Ray Bans- $35. Over $600 on eBay last I looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331215


It's fun when you find these cheap...I've found Fendi , John Galliano , Coach  and Armani sunglasses for $2 each..the Fendi was a bit battered but the others were ok.
But 1956...wow...were they even worn.


----------



## Simplyput

East west musical instrument jacket $20

Juicy couture computer satchel $2

Fendi handbag $15

Two Michael kors handbags $1.50 A piece

Kate spade handbag $8

Nib perfect drink $6. They sell for $99 online

Two pairs of TORY Burch for $10  piece & a pair of Givenchy for $7

A steam presser with a story attached...found it at the flea market nib. Vendor says $50. Then he looks it up and says he wants to keep it for himself. I tell this other vendor...she sends her customer over to him to purchase it and helps me load it in my vehicle. She says he does it all the time. Will tell some people $100 and others $50. It has a shipping label of a very large property management company. Guess they forgot to pay their storage.


----------



## jamamcg

Simplyput said:


> East west musical instrument jacket $20
> 
> Juicy couture computer satchel $2
> 
> Fendi handbag $15
> 
> Two Michael kors handbags $1.50 A piece
> 
> Kate spade handbag $8
> 
> Nib perfect drink $6. They sell for $99 online
> 
> Two pairs of TORY Burch for $10  piece & a pair of Givenchy for $7
> 
> A steam presser with a story attached...found it at the flea market nib. Vendor says $50. Then he looks it up and says he wants to keep it for himself. I tell this other vendor...she sends her customer over to him to purchase it and helps me load it in my vehicle. She says he does it all the time. Will tell some people $100 and others $50. It has a shipping label of a very large property management company. Guess they forgot to pay their storage.
> View attachment 4333989
> View attachment 4333990
> View attachment 4333991
> View attachment 4333992
> View attachment 4333994
> View attachment 4333996
> View attachment 4333997
> View attachment 4333998
> View attachment 4333999
> View attachment 4334003



Would love to see more of that jacket


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> East west musical instrument jacket $20
> 
> Juicy couture computer satchel $2
> 
> Fendi handbag $15
> 
> Two Michael kors handbags $1.50 A piece
> 
> Kate spade handbag $8
> 
> Nib perfect drink $6. They sell for $99 online
> 
> Two pairs of TORY Burch for $10  piece & a pair of Givenchy for $7
> 
> A steam presser with a story attached...found it at the flea market nib. Vendor says $50. Then he looks it up and says he wants to keep it for himself. I tell this other vendor...she sends her customer over to him to purchase it and helps me load it in my vehicle. She says he does it all the time. Will tell some people $100 and others $50. It has a shipping label of a very large property management company. Guess they forgot to pay their storage.
> View attachment 4333989
> View attachment 4333990
> View attachment 4333991
> View attachment 4333992
> View attachment 4333994
> View attachment 4333996
> View attachment 4333997
> View attachment 4333998
> View attachment 4333999
> View attachment 4334003


Nice!!


----------



## Simplyput

Tomsmom said:


> Nice!!


Thank you, lady[emoji7]


----------



## Vintage Leather

@jamamcg You find all the best McQueen pieces. So when I saw Scott Paskst InstaStories today, I thought of you. He’s a broadway set designer; he did the set for the BV show a few years ago. I grabbed a couple of screenshots


----------



## jamamcg

Vintage Leather said:


> @jamamcg You find all the best McQueen pieces. So when I saw Scott Paskst InstaStories today, I thought of you. He’s a broadway set designer; he did the set for the BV show a few years ago. I grabbed a couple of screenshots



Yeah the exhibition in the London flagship store. It looks amazing. So many archive pieces. And the little paper maquettes are so cute. 

My McQueen acquisitions have been lacking as I have stiff competition from a major McQueen collector in London [emoji24]


----------



## Narnanz

Not big money or big designer items...but I love getting souvenir spoons...bit of fun to stir my tea with.Edited for clearer photos.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Not big money or big designer items...but I love getting souvenir spoons...bit of fun to stir my tea with.Edited for clearer photos.
> View attachment 4334829
> 
> View attachment 4334849
> View attachment 4334850


I had a relative who collected these. I forgot about them until now. I wonder what happened to them.


----------



## Tomsmom

Kate spade tote 8.99!


----------



## magdalinka

Thanks you tPF community for all the wisdom!! Thanks to you I know that Fleurette is a high end coat company.
Got this beauty for $15 today. Similar one on Nordies website is $699.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Thanks you tPF community for all the wisdom!! Thanks to you I know that Fleurette is a high end coat company.
> Got this beauty for $15 today. Similar one on Nordies website is $699.
> View attachment 4336454
> View attachment 4336455


How lovely!!  People ask me all the time how do I know what to buy... I just smile


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thanks you tPF community for all the wisdom!! Thanks to you I know that Fleurette is a high end coat company.
> Got this beauty for $15 today. Similar one on Nordies website is $699.
> View attachment 4336454
> View attachment 4336455


I love the red. What a deal!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4335741
> 
> 
> Kate spade tote 8.99!


Wow Tomsmom, great deal on a pretty purse! I am getting Valentino-ish vibes. 


Tomsmom said:


> How lovely!!  People ask me all the time how do I know what to buy... I just smile





Raven3766 said:


> I love the red. What a deal!



Thank you


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4335741
> 
> 
> Kate spade tote 8.99!


Love the big bow!


----------



## Selenet

Tod's unused 7€ 
From my local flea market! Even in my size


----------



## Selenet

Another unused Tod's for 20€




Ted Baker laptop case 10€ (going to give it for my mom)


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4339144
> 
> 
> Another unused Tod's for 20€
> 
> View attachment 4339145
> 
> 
> Ted Baker laptop case 10€ (going to give it for my mom)


Wow you really cleaned up on the Tods!


----------



## whateve

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4338973
> 
> View attachment 4338974
> 
> 
> Tod's unused 7€
> From my local flea market! Even in my size
> 
> View attachment 4338975


Those look cozy!


----------



## Narnanz

I could not resist this for $4...and also found what I think are Miu Miu sunglasses but not sure are authentic..are in authenticate this accessory if anyone wants to give me their opinion.


----------



## Narnanz

Yep the sunnies are fake...screws are wrong...no serial number etched into lens...Miu Miu not right size...and no info on the arms...pity.


----------



## magdalinka

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4338973
> 
> View attachment 4338974
> 
> 
> Tod's unused 7€
> From my local flea market! Even in my size
> 
> View attachment 4338975


Wow great score! I am jealous, I always keep an eye out for shearling slippers.


----------



## whateve

magdalinka said:


> Wow great score! I am jealous, I always keep an eye out for shearling slippers.


Ever since I started wearing Minnetonka shearling slippers a few years ago, I haven't liked any others.


----------



## Narnanz

Call me Magpie...sparkly things attract me...Oroton mesh bag for $3.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Call me Magpie...sparkly things attract me...Oroton mesh bag for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342013


I adore sparkly things .  Very nice!


----------



## Simplyput

A bag of jewelry from the flea market. Probably overpaid at $20. A sweet lady on the Jade thread her on the purseforum told me the Jade is what she believes to be a nephrite and a statement piece. Gucci watch, Sterling bracelets, a buvola watch.

Got a Nwt lululemon jacket with 33% off.

Le Creuset pan for $3 at the rwb.

I don't have a picture, only a video I can't post on here, but I bought an Ethan Allen King Bedroom set for $400. It is mahogany wood. It consists of two dressers, a long one and a boyfriend dresser, headboard and footboard, railings, two nightstands. This was my dream find! It is valued at $5000. He initially wanted $1600 had it for a couple of weeks, then lowered it $500 then relowered it to $400.


----------



## magdalinka

Have been on a Gucci kick lately and found this great bargain while browsing eBay for $120 for both. Sold the small strap wallet for $225 and kept the large Gucci Diamante leather bowler. YAAY!!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Have been on a Gucci kick lately and found this great bargain while browsing eBay for $120 for both. Sold the small strap wallet for $225 and kept the large Gucci Diamante leather bowler. YAAY!!


Great color!


----------



## Narnanz

Just a few nice things..Status Anxiety Wallet...needs a clean...and a cheap as not special Aldo tote..was $7 but found a $5 note inside the pocket while thinking about this synthetic bag....so its cost me $2...will be handy.
Pretty top for me and a free book.


----------



## magdalinka

My new to me $8 Mulberry Brooke made me think of you Tomsmom [emoji4]. The chain strap is removable and I will be using a crossbody strap I borrowed from a vintage Coach instead. Perfect match!!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> My new to me $8 Mulberry Brooke made me think of you Tomsmom [emoji4]. The chain strap is removable and I will be using a crossbody strap I borrowed from a vintage Coach instead. Perfect match!!
> View attachment 4345797


That is a beautiful bag Magda!!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> That is a beautiful bag Magda!!



Thank you! I was just drooling over your gorgeous buttery Mulberry and the Universe sent me this. 
If you are taking orders Universe, Raven’s Kelly is looking very good [emoji6]


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> My new to me $8 Mulberry Brooke made me think of you Tomsmom [emoji4]. The chain strap is removable and I will be using a crossbody strap I borrowed from a vintage Coach instead. Perfect match!!
> View attachment 4345797


Gorgeous leather. Love the bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Thank you! I was just drooling over your gorgeous buttery Mulberry and the Universe sent me this.
> If you are taking orders Universe, Raven’s Kelly is looking very good [emoji6]


I’ve developed an appreciation for mulberry that I didn’t have before finding one. Mine has exposed piping in one corner that I didn’t see when I purchased it, so dh and I went to manhattan to the mulberry store to drop it off to be fixed. I can’t wait to get it back and use her!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve developed an appreciation for mulberry that I didn’t have before finding one. Mine has exposed piping in one corner that I didn’t see when I purchased it, so dh and I went to manhattan to the mulberry store to drop it off to be fixed. I can’t wait to get it back and use her!


I hope you get her back soon! And please share some before and after pics with us.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thank you! I was just drooling over your gorgeous buttery Mulberry and the Universe sent me this.
> If you are taking orders Universe, Raven’s Kelly is looking very good [emoji6]


Yes Universe....send me a Kelly! Lol Love the Mulberry; I have two, one I am uncertain.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Yes Universe....send me a Kelly! Lol Love the Mulberry; I have two, one I am uncertain.


Mulberries can be tricky and there are some really good fakes of the more popular styles. I ended up finding the same bag on reliable resale sites and compare stitch by stitch.


----------



## whateve

magdalinka said:


> Mulberries can be tricky and there are some really good fakes of the more popular styles. I ended up finding the same bag on reliable resale sites and compare stitch by stitch.


I've only seen one possible Mulberry in a thrift store and I was pretty sure it was fake.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> I've only seen one possible Mulberry in a thrift store and I was pretty sure it was fake.


I may post on the verification thread, just to see.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Mulberries can be tricky and there are some really good fakes of the more popular styles. I ended up finding the same bag on reliable resale sites and compare stitch by stitch.


You are right Magda, I've had the bag for 2 yrs and I should know. I cant figure out whether it is fake or real...it's time to get an answer.


----------



## kithrobyn

Your finds are so inspiring.  I just recently started thrifting.  I had a leather Dooney that had mold and in researching how to restore it, found out I really like the whole restoration process.  I've been finding things both locally and online that I can rehab.  It is driving my husband crazy but I am having the most fun.

I don't think my finds are anywhere near as great as the ones I've seen posted but I have to start somewhere.

Brighton Crossbody 4.99.  This is the before photo.  I've since fixed her up and she is going to live with my husband's aunt.




Coach Willis - 9.99.  TPF authenticated this one for me while I was still in the store.  The guys on the Coach authentication team are super awesome and I can't be appreciative enough.


----------



## Tomsmom

kithrobyn said:


> Your finds are so inspiring.  I just recently started thrifting.  I had a leather Dooney that had mold and in researching how to restore it, found out I really like the whole restoration process.  I've been finding things both locally and online that I can rehab.  It is driving my husband crazy but I am having the most fun.
> 
> I don't think my finds are anywhere near as great as the ones I've seen posted but I have to start somewhere.
> 
> Brighton Crossbody 4.99.  This is the before photo.  I've since fixed her up and she is going to live with my husband's aunt.
> 
> View attachment 4347309
> 
> 
> Coach Willis - 9.99.  TPF authenticated this one for me while I was still in the store.  The guys on the Coach authentication team are super awesome and I can't be appreciative enough.
> 
> View attachment 4347331


Nice bags!!


----------



## Narnanz

yep...the wonderful gals on the Coach authentication thread are wonderful.


----------



## kithrobyn

Narnanz said:


> yep...the wonderful gals on the Coach authentication thread are wonderful.


They really, really are.


----------



## Selenet

Tod's 3€




Wolford Merino Wool 5,5€




Salvatore Ferragamo 20€






Alexander Mcqueen 25€


----------



## Narnanz

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4347657
> 
> 
> Tod's 3€
> 
> View attachment 4347659
> 
> 
> Wolford Merino Wool 5,5€
> 
> View attachment 4347661
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo 20€
> 
> View attachment 4347679
> 
> View attachment 4347680
> 
> 
> Alexander Mcqueen 25€


Looks great on you.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m so jealous of all your amazing eyes!!! 

And damn, selenet, that dress was MADE for you!!


----------



## kithrobyn

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4347657
> 
> 
> Tod's 3€
> 
> View attachment 4347659
> 
> 
> Wolford Merino Wool 5,5€
> 
> View attachment 4347661
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo 20€
> 
> View attachment 4347679
> 
> View attachment 4347680
> 
> 
> Alexander Mcqueen 25€


Awesome finds


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> yep...the wonderful gals on the Coach authentication thread are wonderful.





kithrobyn said:


> They really, really are.



Thank you! We love to be appreciated!


----------



## whateve

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4347657
> 
> 
> Tod's 3€
> 
> View attachment 4347659
> 
> 
> Wolford Merino Wool 5,5€
> 
> View attachment 4347661
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo 20€
> 
> View attachment 4347679
> 
> View attachment 4347680
> 
> 
> Alexander Mcqueen 25€


I love that Ferragamo! You look amazing in that dress!


----------



## magdalinka

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4347657
> 
> 
> Tod's 3€
> 
> View attachment 4347659
> 
> 
> Wolford Merino Wool 5,5€
> 
> View attachment 4347661
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo 20€
> 
> View attachment 4347679
> 
> View attachment 4347680
> 
> 
> Alexander Mcqueen 25€


Wow great finds! You look gorgeous in that dress. 


kithrobyn said:


> Your finds are so inspiring.  I just recently started thrifting.  I had a leather Dooney that had mold and in researching how to restore it, found out I really like the whole restoration process.  I've been finding things both locally and online that I can rehab.  It is driving my husband crazy but I am having the most fun.
> 
> I don't think my finds are anywhere near as great as the ones I've seen posted but I have to start somewhere.
> 
> Brighton Crossbody 4.99.  This is the before photo.  I've since fixed her up and she is going to live with my husband's aunt.
> 
> View attachment 4347309
> 
> 
> Coach Willis - 9.99.  TPF authenticated this one for me while I was still in the store.  The guys on the Coach authentication team are super awesome and I can't be appreciative enough.
> 
> View attachment 4347331


Buckle up hubs, thrifting addiction is very hard to shake . Nice classic finds!


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4347657
> 
> 
> Tod's 3€
> 
> View attachment 4347659
> 
> 
> Wolford Merino Wool 5,5€
> 
> View attachment 4347661
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo 20€
> 
> View attachment 4347679
> 
> View attachment 4347680
> 
> 
> Alexander Mcqueen 25€



That dress was just waiting for you !  Gorgeous!


----------



## magdalinka

Sometimes you have to REALLY look to find the treasures. Almost put this vintage 925 Tiffany bracelet down because couldn’t find any markings at first. Pretty good for $2.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Sometimes you have to REALLY look to find the treasures. Almost put this vintage 925 Tiffany bracelet down because couldn’t find any markings at first. Pretty good for $2.
> 
> View attachment 4348500


You have such a great eye for jewelry!  I’m so envious I never find “good” jewelry.


----------



## PamK

magdalinka said:


> Sometimes you have to REALLY look to find the treasures. Almost put this vintage 925 Tiffany bracelet down because couldn’t find any markings at first. Pretty good for $2.
> 
> View attachment 4348500



Amazing find!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jamamcg

A few more McQueen pieces I have acquired. 


S/S 2008 collection. Padded hip coat was from eBay 






Cropped jacket and pleated skirt. 
 From The Real Real and Vestiaire


----------



## Sunshine mama

magdalinka said:


> Sometimes you have to REALLY look to find the treasures. Almost put this vintage 925 Tiffany bracelet down because couldn’t find any markings at first. Pretty good for $2.
> 
> View attachment 4348500


This is so soooo  cool!


----------



## Selenet

Emilio Pucci silk clutch 44€




Ivana Helsinki Moomin 5,5€




Iro 5€






Boss Hugo Boss down jacket 6,9€




Lauren cashmere silk 3€


----------



## Selenet

I wrote to a local Facebook group (local meaning my country) to tell about my amazing finds when someone asked if it's possible to find good deals here.
A lot of people asked me to share the exact places I go to, which I refused.

I gave tips on how to know if things are authentic or not and told it took me years of regular thrifting to know where to go and when. People got angry [emoji3525] I don't think I'll share anything outside TPF anymore.
Has anyone had similar experiences? Thrifting takes time to learn and it's not like I always find something: sometimes I come home empty handed.


----------



## Narnanz

Its your choice to not supply the exact places where you thrift..I would think not telling facebook where you live is more for safety sake..Im not worried about it as we are a small town and have only 5 thrift stores and everyone knows about them.
That Pucci clutch is lovely.


----------



## Simplyput

Selenet said:


> I wrote to a local Facebook group (local meaning my country) to tell about my amazing finds when someone asked if it's possible to find good deals here.
> A lot of people asked me to share the exact places I go to, which I refused.
> 
> I tomd tips how to know if things are authentic or not and told it took me years of regular thrifting to know where to go and when. People got angry [emoji3525] I don't think I'll share anything outside TPF anymore.
> Has anyone had similar experiences? Thrifting takes time to learn and it's not like I always find something: sometimes I come home empty handed.


Yes.

Well, I had similar experiences in that people on here are requesting for me to share additional pictures. Like, why? Are you planning to buy it? I am not asking for your authenticity analysis because I know It is real. It doesn't seem like they ask others for pictures, but just me. I mean they have agreed, liked or commented that i have been rude to others or saying I think people are jealous of me (which I know they are. I live on a lake.), so, no, i don't want to take any additional time to show them anything and I don't have time to post pictures for them. I am busy. 

Also, sometimes I have seen people post counterfeit items and nobody says anything. 

Don't worry people are angry you won't tell them your source. You have no obligations to anyone. Even when I post price tags, some people want me to spoonfeed the exact locations. Dang!


----------



## Tomsmom

Most people who ask me where I thrift will only go to see if there’s anything there like once or twice, thankfully most of the time they’re not true “thrifters”, lol and lose interest because they have no patience to sift through racks of clothes kwim?  I don’t tell of all the places I go though.


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone watch Its Hadrian on youtube?


----------



## Simplyput

Narnanz said:


> Anyone watch Its Hadrian on youtube?


Yes, I do. I remember when he had less than 100 subscribers. 

Are you friends with itshadrian on IG? I am. He follows me and I follow him.


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> Yes, I do. I remember when he had less than 100 subscribers.
> 
> Are you friends with itshadrian on IG? I am. He follows me and I follow him.


I follow him but dont expect him to follow me...I am of no importance. But Im loving his vlogs...and all the family interactions.


----------



## whateve

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4349326
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci silk clutch 44€
> 
> View attachment 4349327
> 
> 
> Ivana Helsinki Moomin 5,5€
> 
> View attachment 4349329
> 
> 
> Iro 5€
> 
> View attachment 4349333
> 
> View attachment 4349334
> 
> 
> Boss Hugo Boss down jacket 6,9€
> 
> View attachment 4349335
> 
> 
> Lauren cashmere silk 3€


I love the Pucci clutch. I remember my mom having several Pucci clothes.


----------



## Raven3766

Selenet said:


> I wrote to a local Facebook group (local meaning my country) to tell about my amazing finds when someone asked if it's possible to find good deals here.
> A lot of people asked me to share the exact places I go to, which I refused.
> 
> I gave tips on how to know if things are authentic or not and told it took me years of regular thrifting to know where to go and when. People got angry [emoji3525] I don't think I'll share anything outside TPF anymore.
> Has anyone had similar experiences? Thrifting takes time to learn and it's not like I always find something: sometimes I come home empty handed.



I have people ask to go with me, but I tell them they will slow me down or they will find something I really like and I would have to kill them to get it out of their hands. Lol  I gave a tip to a young lady yesterday. We were standing at a counter, laughing and talking with the employee that was assisting us. She was really concerned if she should purchase a Coach handbag. She didn't know whether it was authentic or not. I looked at it and told her that it was not authentic. She said really or do you just want it for yourself? I laughed, said no, not all and walked away. Lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I have people ask to go with me, but I tell them they will slow me down or they will find something I really like and I would have to kill them to get it out of their hands. Lol  I gave a tip to a young lady yesterday. We were standing at a counter, laughing and talking with the employee that was assisting us. She was really concerned if she should purchase a Coach handbag. She didn't know whether it was authentic or not. I looked at it and told her that it was not authentic. She said really or do you just want it for yourself? I laughed, said no, not all and walked away. Lol



I don’t like going with other people unless I know they won’t bug me to leave or if it’s my daughter we take 2 cars so she can leave which is always sooner than me. Today I went alone and it was glorious. The thrift is one of my happy places.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> I have people ask to go with me, but I tell them they will slow me down or they will find something I really like and I would have to kill them to get it out of their hands. Lol  I gave a tip to a young lady yesterday. We were standing at a counter, laughing and talking with the employee that was assisting us. She was really concerned if she should purchase a Coach handbag. She didn't know whether it was authentic or not. I looked at it and told her that it was not authentic. She said really or do you just want it for yourself? I laughed, said no, not all and walked away. Lol


When I found my Bal at a thrift, I was standing in line looking it over, trying to decide if it was authentic, and a bunch of women around me started offering opinions. They thought that it wouldn't be authentic unless it had a logo on every piece of hardware. I didn't listen to them. Knowing nothing about Bals, I just went by the quality and the fact that there was paperwork inside. But before I got it authenticated, I spent a lot of worried hours because I couldn't find another of the same style.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> When I found my Bal at a thrift, I was standing in line looking it over, trying to decide if it was authentic, and a bunch of women around me started offering opinions. They thought that it wouldn't be authentic unless it had a logo on every piece of hardware. I didn't listen to them. Knowing nothing about Bals, I just went by the quality and the fact that there was paperwork inside. But before I got it authenticated, I spent a lot of worried hours because I couldn't find another of the same style.


That's why this forum is so wonderful! I have received so much education just visiting authentication threads. I've been a thrifter for 16 years and the experience alone is a great teacher.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t like going with other people unless I know they won’t bug me to leave or if it’s my daughter we take 2 cars so she can leave which is always sooner than me. Today I went alone and it was glorious. The thrift is one of my happy places.


It's my happy place as well. I just want to listen to the music, walk and breathe. Just let me be...


----------



## Narnanz

Was cleaning my tip of a room up when I remembered I found this a few weeks ago...been using it to hold my watch and things when I take them off at night....think it was a few dollars worth.


----------



## Selenet

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t like going with other people unless I know they won’t bug me to leave or if it’s my daughter we take 2 cars so she can leave which is always sooner than me. Today I went alone and it was glorious. The thrift is one of my happy places.



I always go alone if possible! Many people look around for five minutes and get bored after that.



Tomsmom said:


> Most people who ask me where I thrift will only go to see if there’s anything there like once or twice, thankfully most of the time they’re not true “thrifters”, lol and lose interest because they have no patience to sift through racks of clothes kwim?  I don’t tell of all the places I go though.



Yes, when I went to the US, my friend took me thrifting which was really nice, but after 15 minutes she was bored and announced there is nothing good left. I asked her to give me a few more minutes and she went to buy the groceries while I stayed behind at the thrifting place. I found Sonia Rykiel, Diane von Furstenberg, Coach etc from there, all that I wanted for myself. I wanted to be a good friend though and found her a pair of Moschino trousers that were not in my size but suited her very well. Problem solved and we both stayed happy!


----------



## Raven3766

Want to share! Bought this last year and now I'm ready to clean it and wear it.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Want to share! Bought this last year and now I'm ready to clean it and wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352368


The leather looks so soft, much nicer than the stuff they made the last few years.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> The leather looks so soft, much nicer than the stuff they made the last few years.


Yes Whateve I agree, once again "vintage" strikes back! The leather is nice, the interior is satin, and the hardware is heavy.


----------



## jamamcg

Got this bag today. eBay has been coming up with the goodies for me lately.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Got this bag today. eBay has been coming up with the goodies for me lately.
> 
> View attachment 4354623
> 
> View attachment 4354624
> 
> View attachment 4354625
> 
> View attachment 4354626


Love the tartan....and such a nice size.


----------



## Narnanz

Nothing marvelous...just some nice shoes for me and an old Zara buffalo leather bag to practice cleaning...and some pretty earings...wondering if the stones are peridot , moonstone and amethyst.


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> Nothing marvelous...just some nice shoes for me and an old Zara buffalo leather bag to practice cleaning...and some pretty earings...wondering if the stones are peridot , moonstone and amethyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354890


I love those sandals!


----------



## Narnanz

chowlover2 said:


> I love those sandals!


I have short wide feet so the sandals are just a tad too long...but will wear them anyway...makes my feet look pretty.


----------



## Narnanz

Yep...amethyst , moonstone and peridot silver plated earrings. So pretty.


----------



## Narnanz

Got something I think is just pretty and might be nice to use when you are having high tea...very worn gold plated spoon and pate knife.


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased vintage Bandai toys yesterday. They came in a big box with other toys. I don't know how much they are worth, but anything that can fund my thrifting is great. I paid $7 for the box. You will probably recognize Godzilla, that's the only one I recognized...lol


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...you know I like bags...found this one for $5 at Hospice . It's a Nz Christchurch company and its hand made Lambskin....bit dirty inside , just needs a condition and all is good.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Ok...you know I like bags...found this one for $5 at Hospice . It's a Nz Christchurch company and its hand made Lambskin....bit dirty inside , just needs a condition and all is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361949
> View attachment 4361950
> View attachment 4361951


Found out to buy new would be NZ$245...cool.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased vintage Bandai toys yesterday. They came in a big box with other toys. I don't know how much they are worth, but anything that can fund my thrifting is great. I paid $7 for the box. You will probably recognize Godzilla, that's the only one I recognized...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360507
> View attachment 4360508
> View attachment 4360509


These are kinda cool...there must be collectors out there who would love them as well surely


----------



## SakuraSakura

I like posting some of things I've spotted while thrifting. There have been some good deals but some of these prices are crazy! VV is terribly inconsistent with its pricing. 

$17.99 Versace shoes.
View attachment 4363710
View attachment 4363711

$59.99 Kenzo sweatshirt. 
View attachment 4363712

$3.99 Vince cashmere top.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4363713


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I like posting some of things I've spotted while thrifting. There have been some good deals but some of these prices are crazy! VV is terribly inconsistent with its pricing.
> 
> $17.99 Versace shoes.
> View attachment 4363710
> View attachment 4363711
> 
> $59.99 Kenzo sweatshirt.
> View attachment 4363712
> 
> $3.99 Vince cashmere top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363713


I cant seem to see these photos...am I the only one?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I cant seem to see these photos...am I the only one?


I don't see them either.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I don't see them either.


thought I was going mad for a moment.


----------



## mrs_Rick_s

H


----------



## Narnanz

Ok..since not many of us are having much luck or not wanting to show off our thrifting finds...how about a little game.
Three questions...answer as you like.
(1) What  item do you most dream of finding while thrifting?
_Yes to Hermes anything like a Kelly , but giving where I live I would be very happy to find another Coach bag , one from at least the last two seasons._

(2) What item turned out to be your worst find , be it being a fake or condition not being as good as you would hope.
_Found a pair of sunglasses , didnt have my own reading glasses with me so could not see all the details...when I got to work and checked them out found they were a fake pair of Miu Miu...lucky only $8 down._

(3) What do you see the most of when thifting?
_The 3D glasses you get at the movies...both Hospice and the Sallys have so many you have to wade thru them to got to any of the ordinary sunglasses._


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Ok..since not many of us are having much luck or not wanting to show off our thrifting finds...how about a little game.
> Three questions...answer as you like.
> (1) What  item do you most dream of finding while thrifting?
> _Yes to Hermes anything like a Kelly , but giving where I live I would be very happy to find another Coach bag , one from at least the last two seasons._
> 
> (2) What item turned out to be your worst find , be it being a fake or condition not being as good as you would hope.
> _Found a pair of sunglasses , didnt have my own reading glasses with me so could not see all the details...when I got to work and checked them out found they were a fake pair of Miu Miu...lucky only $8 down._
> 
> (3) What do you see the most of when thifting?
> _The 3D glasses you get at the movies...both Hospice and the Sallys have so many you have to wade thru them to got to any of the ordinary sunglasses._


1. a Coach original pony express bag or a very vintage Bonnie Cashin flight bag or safari bag, basically any very rare vintage Coach in an awesome color
2. a Coach Willis bag with gum stuck inside
3. This super cheap red plastic purse - it looks like it originally sold for 50 cents but the thrift stores often have it priced at $5 or more.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Ok..since not many of us are having much luck or not wanting to show off our thrifting finds...how about a little game.
> Three questions...answer as you like.
> (1) What  item do you most dream of finding while thrifting?
> _Yes to Hermes anything like a Kelly , but giving where I live I would be very happy to find another Coach bag , one from at least the last two seasons._
> 
> (2) What item turned out to be your worst find , be it being a fake or condition not being as good as you would hope.
> _Found a pair of sunglasses , didnt have my own reading glasses with me so could not see all the details...when I got to work and checked them out found they were a fake pair of Miu Miu...lucky only $8 down._
> 
> (3) What do you see the most of when thifting?
> _The 3D glasses you get at the movies...both Hospice and the Sallys have so many you have to wade thru them to got to any of the ordinary sunglasses._


(1) Hermes (Vintage Croc)
(2) When I first started thrifting, I found a Gucci. It was a Hootchie and believe it or not, I was embarassed. I wanted to take it back, but I didn't want to show that I didn't know real from authentic.  That's when I started to research and found this forum. The experience made me more "aware" of my purchases. 
(3) People getting in my way while I'm thrifting. (Lol)


----------



## Tomsmom

1. A Louis Vuitton or Hermès 

2. I don’t think I’ve bought any fakes but I’ve put down things and kicked myself later like a Tods bag...

3. Inexpensive denim, Walmart and target clothes.


----------



## PamK

My husband loves “picking” and has had some amazing finds over the years. This was one of his best. An LV Looping MM from 2001! It was pretty dirty, but structurally intact. I spent a few days cleaning it, and it came out great! All for $95 - not bad!


----------



## jamamcg

eBay strikes again. Alexander McQueen A/W 98 open toe heels. 
Got them for £11 
They are well worn, but I don’t mind.


----------



## kithrobyn

Is anyone else fascinated with what gets left in purses and pockets at the thrift store?  

Today I found two wine corks in a Dooney & Bourke Florentine Small Satchel.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> I cant seem to see these photos...am I the only one?



I'm not sure why they're not uploading.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm not sure why they're not uploading.


Ive been finding that a lot of photos are not loading...Im not seeing on many other threads...both on app and desktop format...I love What bag are you using today...but sometimes I cant see any of them...then I refresh and its fine...then turn 5a page and not seeing them again.


----------



## jamamcg

kithrobyn said:


> Is anyone else fascinated with what gets left in purses and pockets at the thrift store?
> 
> Today I found two wine corks in a Dooney & Bourke Florentine Small Satchel.



I used to work for a charity many years ago and going through the handbags you would occasionally find interesting items. Mostly burst pens and sweets and the odd bit of spare change. Other times it was sanitary products. And one time I found photographs of a birthday party from the 70’s and theatre tickets. And one of my colleagues found £50 in a bag.


----------



## Raven3766

I found a new to me Yves Saint Laurent purse for $22.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I found a new to me Yves Saint Laurent purse for $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367353
> View attachment 4367354


ohhh thats a nice find..love that handle.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found a new to me Yves Saint Laurent purse for $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367353
> View attachment 4367354


Beautiful Raven!!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> I found a new to me Yves Saint Laurent purse for $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367353
> View attachment 4367354



Oooooh same handle as the Mombasa bag. I love it.


----------



## Raven3766

Thanks everyone, I was shocked they priced it so low.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> eBay strikes again. Alexander McQueen A/W 98 open toe heels.
> Got them for £11
> They are well worn, but I don’t mind.
> 
> View attachment 4366343
> 
> View attachment 4366344
> 
> View attachment 4366345


Jama, I would wear these in a heartbeat. They a awesome!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I found a new to me Yves Saint Laurent purse for $22.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367353
> View attachment 4367354


WOW Raven, what a stunning unusual bag. Great score!


----------



## magdalinka

Narnanz said:


> Ok..since not many of us are having much luck or not wanting to show off our thrifting finds...how about a little game.
> Three questions...answer as you like.
> (1) What  item do you most dream of finding while thrifting?
> _Yes to Hermes anything like a Kelly , but giving where I live I would be very happy to find another Coach bag , one from at least the last two seasons._
> 
> (2) What item turned out to be your worst find , be it being a fake or condition not being as good as you would hope.
> _Found a pair of sunglasses , didnt have my own reading glasses with me so could not see all the details...when I got to work and checked them out found they were a fake pair of Miu Miu...lucky only $8 down._
> 
> (3) What do you see the most of when thifting?
> _The 3D glasses you get at the movies...both Hospice and the Sallys have so many you have to wade thru them to got to any of the ordinary sunglasses._


Fun game! I'll play.
1 - I want to be the person in that news video holding up a $500000 painting (or vase, or jewel) I found for $5 lol. I keep joking with my husband that one day I will pay off the mortgage with my treasure hunting. But of course, we are on tPF, so I would also love a classic Hermes bag or another Chanel.

2 - In my early thrift days (before i knew better) I bought a fake LV. That same afternoon, after the authenticator's verdict I brought it back to the GW. They refused to refund me, so I just left it on their counter and walked out. Expensive $20 lesson.
I have also been getting into jewelry a lot and a few moths ago I found what I thought was an 18k gold and diamond ring. It was marked as such. Brought it to a jeweler, turned out it was just a cheap replica painted with gold paint. $8 paid learning that gold jewelry can be faked too.

3 - Oh man, if I could waive a magic wand a remove all Forever 21, Liz Claiborn and USED Merona merchandise from the stores, I would. I swear, this stuff takes up 50% of the shelves. I don't mind the brand new Target overstock though as long as it's not priced higher than the clearance sticker.


----------



## magdalinka

As I mentioned, I have been getting into jewelry lately and found this stunning piece of art. I present to you an 18k gold and lapis lazuli statement necklace, gold purity tested. I need to sell it as I am collecting funds for our pool renovation, which has been unusable for years. I am having a hard time parting with it though. This piece is my definition of a true treasure.


----------



## Narnanz

magdalinka said:


> As I mentioned, I have been getting into jewelry lately and found this stunning piece of art. I present to you an 18k gold and lapis lazuli statement necklace, gold purity tested. I need to sell it as I am collecting funds for our pool renovation, which has been unusable for years. I am having a hard time parting with it though. This piece is my definition of a true treasure.
> 
> View attachment 4367522
> View attachment 4367523


Wow..that is stunning..I love Lapis...oh if only I had money...just seem to have lots of handbags.


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> As I mentioned, I have been getting into jewelry lately and found this stunning piece of art. I present to you an 18k gold and lapis lazuli statement necklace, gold purity tested. I need to sell it as I am collecting funds for our pool renovation, which has been unusable for years. I am having a hard time parting with it though. This piece is my definition of a true treasure.
> 
> View attachment 4367522
> View attachment 4367523


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> As I mentioned, I have been getting into jewelry lately and found this stunning piece of art. I present to you an 18k gold and lapis lazuli statement necklace, gold purity tested. I need to sell it as I am collecting funds for our pool renovation, which has been unusable for years. I am having a hard time parting with it though. This piece is my definition of a true treasure.
> 
> View attachment 4367522
> View attachment 4367523


This is gorgeous! I've been purchasing jewelry as well. I have found nothing like this! It is beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> As I mentioned, I have been getting into jewelry lately and found this stunning piece of art. I present to you an 18k gold and lapis lazuli statement necklace, gold purity tested. I need to sell it as I am collecting funds for our pool renovation, which has been unusable for years. I am having a hard time parting with it though. This piece is my definition of a true treasure.
> 
> View attachment 4367522
> View attachment 4367523



Oh my goodness that is stunning !!!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> This is gorgeous! I've been purchasing jewelry as well. I have found nothing like this! It is beautiful!





Narnanz said:


> Wow..that is stunning..I love Lapis...oh if only I had money...just seem to have lots of handbags.





chowlover2 said:


> That's gorgeous!





Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness that is stunning !!!



Thank you thrifty friends


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> As I mentioned, I have been getting into jewelry lately and found this stunning piece of art. I present to you an 18k gold and lapis lazuli statement necklace, gold purity tested. I need to sell it as I am collecting funds for our pool renovation, which has been unusable for years. I am having a hard time parting with it though. This piece is my definition of a true treasure.
> 
> View attachment 4367522
> View attachment 4367523


Did your eyes pop  out of your head? WOW> Great find. Did you find a maker mark anywhere?


----------



## LisaK026

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4349326
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci silk clutch 44€
> 
> View attachment 4349327
> 
> 
> Ivana Helsinki Moomin 5,5€
> 
> View attachment 4349329
> 
> 
> Iro 5€
> 
> View attachment 4349333
> 
> View attachment 4349334
> 
> 
> Boss Hugo Boss down jacket 6,9€
> 
> View attachment 4349335
> 
> 
> Lauren cashmere silk 3€


I've never seen a Pucci bag before. How cool is that. Great find,


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased a jewelry bag for $30 and found these necklaces. The stones are real, but I wonder about the one with the silver or brass hanging with the bells.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a jewelry bag for $30 and found these necklaces. The stones are real, but I wonder about the one with the silver or brass hanging with the bells.
> View attachment 4371473
> View attachment 4371474
> View attachment 4371475
> View attachment 4371476
> View attachment 4371477


Oh...those are pretty..is one a red jasper?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Oh...those are pretty..is one a red jasper?


I don't know. I love the necklaces, but I would be guessing. I will try to research. The first, I would suspect Murano. The second and third, maybe Asian. The fourth, I wouldn't know what to call those red stones. They are all heavy with the exception of the last.  The beads are lucite, but the center is a heavy stone.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I don't know. I love the necklaces, but I would be guessing. I will try to research. The first, I would suspect Murano. The second and third, maybe Asian. The fourth, I wouldn't know what to call those red stones. They are all heavy with the exception of the last.  The beads are lucite, but the center is a heavy stone.


Coral?


----------



## nyshopaholic

Raven3766 said:


> I don't know. I love the necklaces, but I would be guessing. I will try to research. The first, I would suspect Murano. The second and third, maybe Asian. The fourth, I wouldn't know what to call those red stones. They are all heavy with the exception of the last.  The beads are lucite, but the center is a heavy stone.



Amber?


----------



## Raven3766

nyshopaholic said:


> Amber?


Which one? I don't know Amber or not; totally don't have any idea. Maybe there is a thread for my many questions.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Which one? I don't know Amber or not; totally don't have any idea. Maybe there is a thread for my many questions.



The last one looks like amber to me too. Do you have a black light? It will fluoresce in the dark under a black light. If there is no color change then chances are it isn’t amber [emoji4]

ETA: I would go over them all with a black light if you have one. Some of the yellow beads look like butterscotch amber.


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> The last one looks like amber to me too. Do you have a black light? It will fluoresce in the dark under a black light. If there is no color change then chances are it isn’t amber [emoji4]
> 
> ETA: I would go over them all with a black light if you have one. Some of the yellow beads look like butterscotch amber.


Ladies, I am buying a black light today. So excited, thx for the info.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a jewelry bag for $30 and found these necklaces. The stones are real, but I wonder about the one with the silver or brass hanging with the bells.
> View attachment 4371473
> View attachment 4371474
> View attachment 4371475
> View attachment 4371476
> View attachment 4371477


Wow Raven, that's quite the necklace haul. If the amber looking beads have lots of inconsistencies within (do not look the same or manufactured) they are probably amber. The red one looks very coral-ish. The Asian one looks like some sort of jade? The top one may be pink quartz beads with carved bone beads mixed in??



LisaK026 said:


> Did your eyes pop  out of your head? WOW> Great find. Did you find a maker mark anywhere?


Thank you! No maker's mark and I looked EVERYWHERE! I did find some similar styles made by a Greek jewelry designer, so this piece may be mimicking ancient Greek style necklaces? I was very excited when I found it, but trying not to get my hopes up due to my recent gold detecting failure. Once it was tested though I couldn't believe it was actually real!

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...6GSLXQQUSWMYFY&searchidx=1&recalg=63&recidx=1


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, I am buying a black light today. So excited, thx for the info.



You’re quite welcome [emoji4] Good luck!


----------



## Tomsmom

So get this you’re the ones who would totally understand; I’m at the Sal Val today and everything was half off so it was crowded. I managed to get myself  a cart that I had pretty loaded with clothes a pair of shoes and a bag. I went to look at shoes again and left my cart 2 feet away from me but behind me. I turn around and all my stuff (except for the bag) is piled on top of a cart full of shoes. I was so mad and confused. So this woman ahead of me point behind me to this woman wth my cart!  So I went up to the woman and said, “You took my cart!  That is my cart and you dumped all my stuff out!”  So she tries to look all innocent and says,” oh I’m sorry...”. So she goes to give me back the cart and had her hand on the handles of the bag!  I said, “ Oh no!  That’s my bag that was in the cart, it’s mine!”  So she gave up the bag. Man I was pissed, I’ve never had a bad experience at this Sal Val with either the workers or people shopping. Some people are unbelievable!


----------



## Narnanz

Just two little leather items for $2 each...a little Coach wristlet and a Status Anxiety Alfred Leather wallet.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> So get this you’re the ones who would totally understand; I’m at the Sal Val today and everything was half off so it was crowded. I managed to get myself  a cart that I had pretty loaded with clothes a pair of shoes and a bag. I went to look at shoes again and left my cart 2 feet away from me but behind me. I turn around and all my stuff (except for the bag) is piled on top of a cart full of shoes. I was so mad and confused. So this woman ahead of me point behind me to this woman wth my cart!  So I went up to the woman and said, “You took my cart!  That is my cart and you dumped all my stuff out!”  So she tries to look all innocent and says,” oh I’m sorry...”. So she goes to give me back the cart and had her hand on the handles of the bag!  I said, “ Oh no!  That’s my bag that was in the cart, it’s mine!”  So she gave up the bag. Man I was pissed, I’ve never had a bad experience at this Sal Val with either the workers or people shopping. Some people are unbelievable!


Seeeee....that's what I'm talking about, the audacity...the rudeness....I understand. I remember when I cleared lampshades off of a Northface duffle bag. A woman took the bag. I told her this was not a team effort and it was mine. I had to take it out of her hands. She told me off on a different language, but the look on my face was international! Lol


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Seeeee....that's what I'm talking about, the audacity...the rudeness....I understand. I remember when I cleared lampshades off of a Northface duffle bag. A woman took the bag. I told her this was not a team effort and it was mine. I had to take it out of her hands. She told me off on a different language, but the look on my face was international! Lol


'but the look on my face was international!'.. brilliant...so have to remember that one.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> So get this you’re the ones who would totally understand; I’m at the Sal Val today and everything was half off so it was crowded. I managed to get myself  a cart that I had pretty loaded with clothes a pair of shoes and a bag. I went to look at shoes again and left my cart 2 feet away from me but behind me. I turn around and all my stuff (except for the bag) is piled on top of a cart full of shoes. I was so mad and confused. So this woman ahead of me point behind me to this woman wth my cart!  So I went up to the woman and said, “You took my cart!  That is my cart and you dumped all my stuff out!”  So she tries to look all innocent and says,” oh I’m sorry...”. So she goes to give me back the cart and had her hand on the handles of the bag!  I said, “ Oh no!  That’s my bag that was in the cart, it’s mine!”  So she gave up the bag. Man I was pissed, I’ve never had a bad experience at this Sal Val with either the workers or people shopping. Some people are unbelievable!


Oh wow. Sorry your therapeutic thrift experience was undone by a rude shopper. If you thrift long enough, you are bound to run into those. I try to avoid sale days and weekends if I can because of this. But I can't stand it when I am searching through stuff in a small area and someone decides to almost lean on me to do the same. Like no, you wait for me to move and then you can be here. 
Just yesterday I was going through a rack of jeans and this woman drove her cart up to right where I was looking and started to search reeeaaallly slowly literally right in front of me. Isn't there such a thing as a thrifting (or even shopping) etiquette? As I was leaving I saw her struggling with the doors and her cart and just stood there waiting for her to figure it out and not offering any help. I know it's petty revenge but it felt good lol.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Oh wow. Sorry your therapeutic thrift experience was undone by a rude shopper. If you thrift long enough, you are bound to run into those. I try to avoid sale days and weekends if I can because of this. But I can't stand it when I am searching through stuff in a small area and someone decides to almost lean on me to do the same. Like no, you wait for me to move and then you can be here.
> Just yesterday I was going through a rack of jeans and this woman drove her cart up to right where I was looking and started to search reeeaaallly slowly literally right in front of me. Isn't there such a thing as a thrifting (or even shopping) etiquette? As I was leaving I saw her struggling with the doors and her cart and just stood there waiting for her to figure it out and not offering any help. I know it's petty revenge but it felt good lol.


I cannot not stand that. I was looking in a basket of shades and this woman picked the basket up and placed it in her cart to look thru the basket. The clerked looked at me and I just walked away.  I had too walk away! Someone should come out with a book on thrifting etiquette. I started writing, thrifting etiquette 101 awhile ago and stopped; life became busy and clearly rudeness has gotten out of hand.   Sometimes I look at the Youtube stories and see how people can be pushy and panicked; they chalk it up to excited. I don't go on the weekends as well. It shakes me to the core.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Oh wow. Sorry your therapeutic thrift experience was undone by a rude shopper. If you thrift long enough, you are bound to run into those. I try to avoid sale days and weekends if I can because of this. But I can't stand it when I am searching through stuff in a small area and someone decides to almost lean on me to do the same. Like no, you wait for me to move and then you can be here.
> Just yesterday I was going through a rack of jeans and this woman drove her cart up to right where I was looking and started to search reeeaaallly slowly literally right in front of me. Isn't there such a thing as a thrifting (or even shopping) etiquette? As I was leaving I saw her struggling with the doors and her cart and just stood there waiting for her to figure it out and not offering any help. I know it's petty revenge but it felt good lol.


I kwym about the weekends but that’s the only stress free time I have to go without being rushed and take my time... lesson learned keep the cart tethered to my hip and keep eyes open!


----------



## Narnanz

Had a thrill and a dissappointment..found a Paul Smith London Canvus Mini Cooper weekender for $9....but the Mulberry Bayswater turned out to be fake...$5...so no great loss...just use it as a nice red leather bag...scatch off any labeling..condition..but always know its not real.

Edit:...looks like the Paul Smith might be fake as well....*sigh*


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, I am buying a black light today. So excited, thx for the info.


I have a mini black light I got at a yard sale ages ago. It occasionally comes in handy for various thrift items.


----------



## Raven3766

Ladies, I found a Cartier necklace! Me, a Cartier! Yes!!! It was in a bag of jewelry I paid $40. It had a Donal Stannard vintage necklace, Yurman and Avery earrings, Coro Sterling brooch....well, here's the Cartier.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, I found a Cartier necklace! Me, a Cartier! Yes!!! It was in a bag of jewelry I paid $40. It had a Donal Stannard vintage necklace, Yurman and Avery earrings, Coro Sterling brooch....well, here's the Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383745
> View attachment 4383746


Wow...so lovely...never seen one in real life...must be beautifully made.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Wow...so lovely...never seen one in real life...must be beautifully made.


Thank you Narnanz, I was so surprised. I've never seen one before as well, but I am certain it is authentic. I will post on the Cartier authentication thread when I get a chance.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, I found a Cartier necklace! Me, a Cartier! Yes!!! It was in a bag of jewelry I paid $40. It had a Donal Stannard vintage necklace, Yurman and Avery earrings, Coro Sterling brooch....well, here's the Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383745
> View attachment 4383746


Oh wow!!!  That is awesome Raven!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, I found a Cartier necklace! Me, a Cartier! Yes!!! It was in a bag of jewelry I paid $40. It had a Donal Stannard vintage necklace, Yurman and Avery earrings, Coro Sterling brooch....well, here's the Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383745
> View attachment 4383746



TDF! Congratulations!!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, I found a Cartier necklace! Me, a Cartier! Yes!!! It was in a bag of jewelry I paid $40. It had a Donal Stannard vintage necklace, Yurman and Avery earrings, Coro Sterling brooch....well, here's the Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383745
> View attachment 4383746


WOW!!!!! What a great score Raven. Unbelievable find. Hats off to the QUEEN!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, I found a Cartier necklace! Me, a Cartier! Yes!!! It was in a bag of jewelry I paid $40. It had a Donal Stannard vintage necklace, Yurman and Avery earrings, Coro Sterling brooch....well, here's the Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383745
> View attachment 4383746


Wow! Congrats Raven!


----------



## Raven3766

Thanks everyone, here is a pic of the other jewelry in the bag with the Cartier. 14kt necklace, Givenchy earrings, 18kt white gold ring ( center stone missing), Coro sterling brooch, multi strand freshwater pearl necklace, 14kt charm holder, 2 Swavorski bangles, Kate Spade bangle, Michesla Frey bangle, James Avery and David Yurman earrings and Donald Stannard necklace, jade ring and Kabana 14kt opal earrings.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks everyone, here is a pic of the other jewelry in the bag with the Cartier. 14kt necklace, Givenchy earrings, 18kt white gold ring ( center stone missing), Coro sterling brooch, multi strand freshwater pearl necklace, 14kt charm holder, 2 Swavorski bangles, Kate Spade bangle, Michesla Frey bangle, James Avery and David Yurman earrings and Donald Stannard necklace, jade ring and Kabana 14kt opal earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385902


WOW...love that necklace earing set with the orange stone.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> WOW...love that necklace earing set with the orange stone.


Sorry...wouldn't let me edit...is that one necklace...not neck and ear set?


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks everyone, here is a pic of the other jewelry in the bag with the Cartier. 14kt necklace, Givenchy earrings, 18kt white gold ring ( center stone missing), Coro sterling brooch, multi strand freshwater pearl necklace, 14kt charm holder, 2 Swavorski bangles, Kate Spade bangle, Michesla Frey bangle, James Avery and David Yurman earrings and Donald Stannard necklace, jade ring and Kabana 14kt opal earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385902


You hit the mother load!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> You hit the mother load!


I was one happy thrifter! I am going to sell the Cartier.  My niece plays the electric guitar and attends Berklee in Boston, she would like a new guitar. Well, now she can get one. I love thrifting!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> I was one happy thrifter! I am going to sell the Cartier.  My niece plays the electric guitar and attends Berklee in Boston, she would like a new guitar. Well, now she can get one. I love thrifting!



That’s so nice of you Auntie! I’m sure she will appreciate it! Guitars are awesome, although my son has claimed most of mine, including my 000 Martin! [emoji4]


----------



## keli234176

Hi all, just discovered this thread and have Loved seeing all of your amazing finds!! I've been thrifting for years and have found many amazing things. This isn't a super recent one, it's from a few months ago, but easily one of my best finds. Like new ferragamo shoes for $10


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks everyone, here is a pic of the other jewelry in the bag with the Cartier. 14kt necklace, Givenchy earrings, 18kt white gold ring ( center stone missing), Coro sterling brooch, multi strand freshwater pearl necklace, 14kt charm holder, 2 Swavorski bangles, Kate Spade bangle, Michesla Frey bangle, James Avery and David Yurman earrings and Donald Stannard necklace, jade ring and Kabana 14kt opal earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385902


Wow Raven, what a haul. And how sweet of you to keep your niece in mind. I know we all pick up things for our family (and extended family), but this is truly awesome of you. 


keli234176 said:


> Hi all, just discovered this thread and have Loved seeing all of your amazing finds!! I've been thrifting for years and have found many amazing things. This isn't a super recent one, it's from a few months ago, but easily one of my best finds. Like new ferragamo shoes for $10


Welcome to the thread!! I was very happy to stumble upon this group of thrifty friends years ago. Sometimes you guys are the only ones who understand my moments of thrift joy! 
Very pretty shoes and a great score. Excited for more!!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Wow Raven, what a haul. And how sweet of you to keep your niece in mind. I know we all pick up things for our family (and extended family), but this is truly awesome of you.
> 
> Welcome to the thread!! I was very happy to stumble upon this group of thrifty friends years ago. Sometimes you guys are the only ones who understand my moments of thrift joy!
> Very pretty shoes and a great score. Excited for more!!


Thx Magda, my niece sent an audition tape in to possibly play at Coachella. Whether she goes or not, she needs a new guitar.


----------



## Narnanz

Shopping for pretty things this past week...need to replace a few of my summer tops that are a little worse for wear...found a couple of designer tops that make me feel good.
A multi coloured David Pond top for $4  , A white frilly Filo top for $5 , a Alberto Makali fitted top in greens and mauves with a little bling for $5...and a green Yarra Trail linen dress for $5.


----------



## Narnanz

Also found a mens Fossil wallet for $1...got my excess cards in it already.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Shopping for pretty things this past week...need to replace a few of my summer tops that are a little worse for wear...found a couple of designer tops that make me feel good.
> A multi coloured David Pond top for $4  , A white frilly Filo top for $5 , a Alberto Makali fitted top in greens and mauves with a little bling for $5...and a green Yarra Trail linen dress for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388386
> View attachment 4388387
> View attachment 4388383
> View attachment 4388389
> View attachment 4388391


Your blouses puts me in the "Spring" mindset. They are beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> Shopping for pretty things this past week...need to replace a few of my summer tops that are a little worse for wear...found a couple of designer tops that make me feel good.
> A multi coloured David Pond top for $4  , A white frilly Filo top for $5 , a Alberto Makali fitted top in greens and mauves with a little bling for $5...and a green Yarra Trail linen dress for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388386
> View attachment 4388387
> View attachment 4388383
> View attachment 4388389
> View attachment 4388391


I love that Filo top, so pretty.


----------



## jamamcg

Another online find for me. 20 year old silk McQueen dress still brand new with tags


----------



## Nalasmom85

I found this bright and colorful Trina Turk satchel today for $3.00 at a yard sale in excellent condition. 

I’d love to see everyone else’s finds.


----------



## jellyv

Here's the thread. Ask a mod to migrate this to there:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/secondhand-bargains-lets-see-your-cheap-treasures.848522/


----------



## Nalasmom85

Found this Trina Turk Satchel for $3.00 at a yardsale today. It’s in excellent condition.


----------



## Nalasmom85

Raven3766 said:


> I found this Bottega Veneta for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295657


Love it!!


----------



## Narnanz

Nalasmom85 said:


> Found this Trina Turk Satchel for $3.00 at a yardsale today. It’s in excellent condition.


Gosh thats pretty..love the colours...looks really clean inside.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 4389018
> 
> 
> Another online find for me. 20 year old silk McQueen dress still brand new with tags


Looks so silky and lovely...must make anyone wearing it feel like a million bucks.


----------



## Nalasmom85

Narnanz said:


> Gosh thats pretty..love the colours...looks really clean inside.


Yes, I was shocked on how clean the inside is.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 4389018
> 
> 
> Another online find for me. 20 year old silk McQueen dress still brand new with tags


Jama this is the prettiest dress! I adore the sides, they are long and flowy.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 4389018
> 
> 
> Another online find for me. 20 year old silk McQueen dress still brand new with tags


Stunning in it's simplicity!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Nalasmom85 said:


> Found this Trina Turk Satchel for $3.00 at a yardsale today. It’s in excellent condition.



Beautiful bag [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 4389018
> 
> 
> Another online find for me. 20 year old silk McQueen dress still brand new with tags



Love all your vintage McQueen finds! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Found this for $9


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> Found this for $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390397


I want one of those with the interchangeable colors. I think this is such a cool watch! Congrats!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> I want one of those with the interchangeable colors. I think this is such a cool watch! Congrats!



Thanks so much Raven! I have been searching for one for a while, so this find made my day [emoji5]


----------



## Tomsmom

Cyanide Rose said:


> Found this for $9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390397


Wow so pretty !


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Tomsmom said:


> Wow so pretty !



Thanks so much Tomsmom [emoji4]


----------



## Raven3766

Well I put the Cartier necklace on two authentication threads and I didnt get an answer, so I will it to a jeweller....I guess.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Ladies, I found a Cartier necklace! Me, a Cartier! Yes!!! It was in a bag of jewelry I paid $40. It had a Donal Stannard vintage necklace, Yurman and Avery earrings, Coro Sterling brooch....well, here's the Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383745
> View attachment 4383746


https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/Lot/a-suite-of-gold-jewellery-by-cartier-5898174-details.aspx
Did the $$ conversion and it is about $9000


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/Lot/a-suite-of-gold-jewellery-by-cartier-5898174-details.aspx
> Did the $$ conversion and it is about $9000


LisaK! What???Really!!!....and Raven faints....lol


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> LisaK! What???Really!!!....and Raven faints....lol


https://www.terrafinejewelry.com/pr...necklace-in-18k-yellow-gold-and-tricolor-gold

Google. It's AMAZING! Honey, you just won the frickin' LOTTERY and the Grand prize on this page.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> https://www.terrafinejewelry.com/pr...necklace-in-18k-yellow-gold-and-tricolor-gold
> 
> Google. It's AMAZING! Honey, you just won the frickin' LOTTERY and the Grand prize on this page.


My Cartier is not tricolor, it is just plain gold. LisaK, I just need an authentication and it is on!!!! OMG!!! You are good at the "google". I couldn't find a thing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> LisaK! What???Really!!!....and Raven faints....lol


Omg!!!!  Raven you must keep us posted!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> My Cartier is not tricolor, it is just plain gold. LisaK, I just need an authentication and it is on!!!! OMG!!! You are good at the "google". I couldn't find a thing.


I am sure they made them in non-tricolor. And yes, you may be the Queen of this thread, but I  am the Queen of Internet Research! CONGRATULATIONS! Just call Cartier.


----------



## LisaK026

Just Google " Cartier Gold Link Necklace" and hit the "images" tab on top. You can spend your day authenticating it.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks everyone, here is a pic of the other jewelry in the bag with the Cartier. 14kt necklace, Givenchy earrings, 18kt white gold ring ( center stone missing), Coro sterling brooch, multi strand freshwater pearl necklace, 14kt charm holder, 2 Swavorski bangles, Kate Spade bangle, Michesla Frey bangle, James Avery and David Yurman earrings and Donald Stannard necklace, jade ring and Kabana 14kt opal earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385902


I think that Donald Stannard necklace is also pricey.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I am sure they made them in non-tricolor. And yes, you may be the Queen of this thread, but I  am the Queen of Internet Research! CONGRATULATIONS! Just call Cartier.


Yes you are Queen Google LisaK!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> LisaK! What???Really!!!....and Raven faints....lol



Raven faints and I faint too. Well done [emoji7]


----------



## jamamcg

jamamcg said:


> Raven faints and I faint too. Well done [emoji7]



Did a little search too. It’s apparently called “Trinity” link necklace.

There is one on eBay for $15,500 (also the tri metal)


----------



## drifter

Raven3766 said:


> LisaK! What???Really!!!....and Raven faints....lol


haven't commented for a long time but I just have to congratulate you on your wonderful finds!!!!!  Amazing!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

drifter said:


> haven't commented for a long time but I just have to congratulate you on your wonderful finds!!!!!  Amazing!!!!


Thank you Drifter, I am blown away.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Did a little search too. It’s apparently called “Trinity” link necklace.
> 
> There is one on eBay for $15,500 (also the tri metal)


Thanks Jama, I'm so excited. Never dreamed that I would find something like this.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach tote $6.49. The area around school has gotten sketchier in the past several months so I decided to pick up a tote that is casual and won't draw unwanted attention.


----------



## clareSV

LisaK026 said:


> I think that Donald Stannard necklace is also pricey.



This reminds me of a particular episode of Antiques Roadshow
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ex...-brooch-valuation-John-Benjamin-BBC-video/amp

Even if you go to a jeweller, always get a second opinion! LOL


----------



## Raven3766

I went to my favorite thrift. I had not been there in a month. The woman that works there said she had been waiting on me. She went to the back and came back with a box. She said I saved these for you. I am posting 4, but I purchased 12. Two are MMA, DV Hattie and the man has no signature.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> I went to my favorite thrift. I had not been there in a month. The woman that works there said she had been waiting on me. She went to the back and came back with a box. She said I saved these for you. I am posting 4, but I purchased 12. Two are MMA, DV Hattie and the man has no signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396994



They are lovely! I adore the blue and orange one [emoji173]️


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> They are lovely! I adore the blue and orange one [emoji173]️


Thank you Cyanide.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I went to my favorite thrift. I had not been there in a month. The woman that works there said she had been waiting on me. She went to the back and came back with a box. She said I saved these for you. I am posting 4, but I purchased 12. Two are MMA, DV Hattie and the man has no signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396994


Very nice !!


----------



## doni

Raven3766 said:


> I was one happy thrifter! I am going to sell the Cartier.  My niece plays the electric guitar and attends Berklee in Boston, she would like a new guitar. Well, now she can get one. I love thrifting!



I bet you could already get her a nice electric guitar for the price of the Donald Stannard necklace... very impressed with your find!


----------



## Raven3766

doni said:


> I bet you could already get her a nice electric guitar for the price of the Donald Stannard necklace... very impressed with your find!


Really? I will research, thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I went to my favorite thrift. I had not been there in a month. The woman that works there said she had been waiting on me. She went to the back and came back with a box. She said I saved these for you. I am posting 4, but I purchased 12. Two are MMA, DV Hattie and the man has no signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396994


I love the Chinese coolie!


----------



## Raven3766

Here are the others, I guess it was more than twelve. Lol....my favorite is the KJL Rose quartz rhinestone pin. There are Joan Rivers, Nolan Miller, KJL, Chistian Dior, Les Bernard....


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Cyanide.



You’re very welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Here are the others, I guess it was more than twelve. Lol....my favorite is the KJL Rose quartz rhinestone pin. There are Joan Rivers, Nolan Miller, KJL, Chistian Dior, Les Bernard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397038



Loving the butterfly too!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I went to my favorite thrift. I had not been there in a month. The woman that works there said she had been waiting on me. She went to the back and came back with a box. She said I saved these for you. I am posting 4, but I purchased 12. Two are MMA, DV Hattie and the man has no signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396994


Like the one with the gold Ginko leaves.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Here are the others, I guess it was more than twelve. Lol....my favorite is the KJL Rose quartz rhinestone pin. There are Joan Rivers, Nolan Miller, KJL, Chistian Dior, Les Bernard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397038


What a haul!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Here are the others, I guess it was more than twelve. Lol....my favorite is the KJL Rose quartz rhinestone pin. There are Joan Rivers, Nolan Miller, KJL, Chistian Dior, Les Bernard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397038


That elephant looks fab too.


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> What a haul!


Yep, she sold all of them to me for $17.


----------



## Simplyput

Mackenzie child's pot with lid $8

Le Creuset stoneware casseroles $10

Wallace Sterling pigeon necklace $1

Mop cufflinks $2

4 Sterling brooches $4 flea market 

Tom Ford sunglasses look new $1

Tory Burch small case $5

Manolo blahniks, my size $8

Nine Sterling silver bracelets $3 a piece, the vendor at the flea market thought they were costume jewelry because they had no markings, but they are real and sell over the way for $100-150 a piece. Keeping them for me.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Mackenzie child's pot with lid $8
> 
> Le Creuset stoneware casseroles $10
> 
> Wallace Sterling pigeon necklace $1
> 
> Mop cufflinks $2
> 
> 4 Sterling brooches $4 flea market
> 
> Tom Ford sunglasses look new $1
> 
> Tory Burch small case $5
> 
> Manolo blahniks, my size $8
> 
> Nine Sterling silver bracelets $3 a piece, the last at the flea market thought they were costume jewelry because they had no markings, but they are real and sell over the way for $100-150 a piece. Keeping them for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397439
> View attachment 4397440
> View attachment 4397441
> View attachment 4397443
> View attachment 4397444
> View attachment 4397445
> View attachment 4397446
> View attachment 4397447
> View attachment 4397448
> View attachment 4397449


Oooooo I love those bracelets, great finds. Everything is wonderful!!! MacKenzie Child's is always a great find.


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> Mackenzie child's pot with lid $8
> 
> Le Creuset stoneware casseroles $10
> 
> Wallace Sterling pigeon necklace $1
> 
> Mop cufflinks $2
> 
> 4 Sterling brooches $4 flea market
> 
> Tom Ford sunglasses look new $1
> 
> Tory Burch small case $5
> 
> Manolo blahniks, my size $8
> 
> Nine Sterling silver bracelets $3 a piece, the vendor at the flea market thought they were costume jewelry because they had no markings, but they are real and sell over the way for $100-150 a piece. Keeping them for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397439
> View attachment 4397440
> View attachment 4397441
> View attachment 4397443
> View attachment 4397444
> View attachment 4397445
> View attachment 4397446
> View attachment 4397447
> View attachment 4397448
> View attachment 4397449


Is that green broach malacite?...looks fab...love all the bangles.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Oooooo I love those bracelets, great finds. Everything is wonderful!!! MacKenzie Child's is always a great find.


Thank you, lady. It is my first Mackenzie Child's anything. A lady didn't even notice the bracelets until she saw me with them. She was standing at the table first.[emoji173]

Haven't been finding anything really great at the pay per pound stores. Maybe that will change? Second Ave and the flea markets have been my hangouts  though I not giving up on any other thrift stores.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Cyanide Rose said:


> Loving the butterfly too!


Me too! Plus the ginkgo one, the cat-and-mouse and the cute little labybugs(?).


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Oooooo I love those bracelets, great finds. Everything is wonderful!!! MacKenzie Child's is always a great find.



Great finds! Those bracelets bring back memories of the 80’s [emoji4] Love the pin that looks like turquoise!


----------



## limom

I have been following this thread for years and still recall when someone found a genuine Hermes roseau bag but I have yet to comment.
I must say that I am truly amazed with all your finds and you guys are truly pros at it.
How do you explain that staff will let go of genuine 18 k gold let alone Cartier without pricing it appropriately?
What about the person who donated it?
Do you guys have some kind of theories?
I am very interested into hearing your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I went to my favorite thrift. I had not been there in a month. The woman that works there said she had been waiting on me. She went to the back and came back with a box. She said I saved these for you. I am posting 4, but I purchased 12. Two are MMA, DV Hattie and the man has no signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396994


Nice to have friends in high places.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Really? I will research, thanks!


I told you it was $$$$$$$.


----------



## Narnanz

Just a few things today...my all time favorite...this my third...another cane basket...also a Norma Dori scarf and a Konev deerskin crossbody for $2 that I already started adapting it to become a wallet with an detachable crossbody strap. Just have to unpick the very small phone flap at the back...will leave a few holes but take away a redundant pocket.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Just a few things today...my all time favorite...this my third...another cane basket...also a Norma Dori scarf and a Konev deerskin crossbody for $2 that I already started adapting it to become a wallet with an detachable crossbody strap. Just have to unpick the very small phone flap at the back...will leave a few holes but take away a redundant pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398583


And here is the back...makes it very clutch like now....few little holes but came out ok.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Raven3766 said:


> Here are the others, I guess it was more than twelve. Lol....my favorite is the KJL Rose quartz rhinestone pin. There are Joan Rivers, Nolan Miller, KJL, Chistian Dior, Les Bernard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397038



I’m not a VCA expert by any means, and I do know that VCA is copied and faked a lot.  But when I was casually scrolling thru this thread because it popped on my feed, your butterfly pin immediately reminds me of VCA.  Here’s a screenshot from their site.  I hope yours is real, and not replica!!!


----------



## Raven3766

GeorginaLavender said:


> I’m not a VCA expert by any means, and I do know that VCA is copied and faked a lot.  But when I was casually scrolling thru this thread because it popped on my feed, your butterfly pin immediately reminds me of VCA.  Here’s a screenshot from their site.  I hope yours is real, and not replica!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4399488


Thanks,  but no it's engraved Erwin Pearl 925.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks,  but no it's engraved Erwin Pearl 925.



Awhhh, it’s still beautiful!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

So Purseforum peeps, I'm at the jewelers and the Cartier is authentic. He is giving me a written appraisal. Stated that he would only purchase for weight of gold, $2700 because it is too old. Ha ha ha


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> So Purseforum peeps, I'm at the jewelers and the Cartier is authentic. He is giving me a written appraisal. Stated that he would only purchase for weight of gold, $2700 because it is too old. Ha ha ha



WOW!! What a joke! It’s vintage and vintage is gooood!!! What a moron!!!

BTW.... CONGRATULATIONS!! WTG!!! [emoji16]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Raven3766 said:


> So Purseforum peeps, I'm at the jewelers and the Cartier is authentic. He is giving me a written appraisal. Stated that he would only purchase for weight of gold, $2700 because it is too old. Ha ha ha



Unless this guy is really stupid, he knows that branded jewelry is worth way more than the price of its gold content.  I understand that he’s a business and has to make monies—but paying you $2700 for gold on a vintage Cartier is completely ridiculous.

Congratulations on your amazing find!!


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide and Georgina, I totally agree. I was insulted by $2700 and you appraised it for $15,000. I paid for the appraisal and kept going. By the way, I found a Cartier bracelet, I think they call it "Love". Anyway, it doesn't have the screws and once again, I don't know if it is authentic.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Cyanide and Georgina, I totally agree. I was insulted by $2700 and you appraised it for $15,000. I paid for the appraisal and kept going. By the way, I found a Cartier bracelet, I think they call it "Love". Anyway, it doesn't have the screws and once again, I don't know if it is authentic.


You are on  roll!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> You are on  roll!


Well, I'm not sure but I will post the parts. If it is authentic, then i will make repairs.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Raven3766 said:


> Well, I'm not sure but I will post the parts. If it is authentic, then i will make repairs.



An easy way you could tell is the weight.  The real ones are solid 18k, where the fake ones are usually plated on base metal.

However, I’ve read that now there’s replica Loves made with solid 18k that weighs as much as the real one, meaning that’s it’s real gold, just not made by Cartier.  HTH.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Cyanide and Georgina, I totally agree. I was insulted by $2700 and you appraised it for $15,000. I paid for the appraisal and kept going. By the way, I found a Cartier bracelet, I think they call it "Love". Anyway, it doesn't have the screws and once again, I don't know if it is authentic.



Raven you are on a roll. My mum has been obsessing over the Cartier love bracelets. I have been updating my family on your necklace news too [emoji23]. It’s all very exciting.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Raven you are on a roll. My mum has been obsessing over the Cartier love bracelets. I have been updating my family on your necklace news too [emoji23]. It’s all very exciting.


Thanks Jama, I still can't believe it myself. Tell your mum, I hope she finds her love bracelet.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> So Purseforum peeps, I'm at the jewelers and the Cartier is authentic. He is giving me a written appraisal. Stated that he would only purchase for weight of gold, $2700 because it is too old. Ha ha ha


Soo cool anyway. Better than a Chanel bag! Way more than the portion of $40 you paid. Are you going to try to sell it?


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Soo cool anyway. Better than a Chanel bag! Way more than the portion of $40 you paid. Are you going to try to sell it?


Yes. I want to buy a guitar for niece and possibly take s vacation this summer.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Raven3766 said:


> Yes. I want to buy a guitar for niece and possibly take s vacation this summer.



This is super nice that you’re sharing the profits of your awesome finds with family[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.  I hope you get great prices for your Cartier, and whatever other pieces you decide to sell. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Yes. I want to buy a guitar for niece and possibly take s vacation this summer.


Did the store have other jewelry bags? What made you decide to buy this jewelry bag?


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Did the store have other jewelry bags? What made you decide to buy this jewelry bag?


I got to the store late. Sometimes there are not any bags so I just walk and decompress. I will walk in and they would have just sold one or we had one earlier this morning. In other words, you are lucky if you get one and if you do, there may not be anything in it....just junk. So this particular night, there were not very many customers. I was leaving empty handed and I saw a bag. It wasnt there when I arrived. I looked at it and wasnt going to buy it because it looked like junk. Lol, well looks are deceiving.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm trying not to jump the gun, but I think I may have found a genuine Louis Vuitton Pochette for $29.99 before discounts, $13.00 after discounts/change/money from recycling bottles. I'm currently getting it authenticated by a 3rd party so I'll keep you guys updated! I have compared it to my own authentic items along with others - I'm pretty sure it's real but I don't want to get my hopes up!!! Augh!


----------



## jamamcg

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm trying not to jump the gun, but I think I may have found a genuine Louis Vuitton Pochette for $29.99 before discounts, $13.00 after discounts/change/money from recycling bottles. I'm currently getting it authenticated by a 3rd party so I'll keep you guys updated! I have compared it to my own authentic items along with others - I'm pretty sure it's real but I don't want to get my hopes up!!! Augh!



Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm trying not to jump the gun, but I think I may have found a genuine Louis Vuitton Pochette for $29.99 before discounts, $13.00 after discounts/change/money from recycling bottles. I'm currently getting it authenticated by a 3rd party so I'll keep you guys updated! I have compared it to my own authentic items along with others - I'm pretty sure it's real but I don't want to get my hopes up!!! Augh!


I'm excited, cant wait to see it!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm trying not to jump the gun, but I think I may have found a genuine Louis Vuitton Pochette for $29.99 before discounts, $13.00 after discounts/change/money from recycling bottles. I'm currently getting it authenticated by a 3rd party so I'll keep you guys updated! I have compared it to my own authentic items along with others - I'm pretty sure it's real but I don't want to get my hopes up!!! Augh!


Cant wait to see your find...the only ones Ive seen at our thift stores just scream fake at you.
Good luck.


----------



## Narnanz

Just a cheap little vintage leather clutch Nz company now defunct $4..and these Italian folding vintage sunglasses for a bit of fun..look ridiculous on me but for $2 who cares.....just thought they were really interesting and clever.


----------



## Simplyput

Nwt Kipling gym/duffle bag $2 bins

Le Creuset heart Dutch oven $10

4 nib fresh clay toner $4 a box

14k tie clip $5 estate sale


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> Nwt Kipling gym/duffle bag $2 bins
> 
> Le Creuset heart Dutch oven $10
> 
> 4 nib fresh clay toner $4 a box
> 
> 14k tie clip $5 estate sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402873
> View attachment 4402874
> View attachment 4402875
> View attachment 4402876
> View attachment 4402877
> View attachment 4402878
> View attachment 4402879


Gosh you find a lot of Le Creuset....you must be a Le Creuset magnet.


----------



## Simplyput

Narnanz said:


> Gosh you find a lot of Le Creuset....you must be a Le Creuset magnet.


Somebody has to buy it ???

Le Creuset is the Rolls Royce of cookware. I will continue to buy it.

If you had been here years ago,  you would have realized I am a magnet for a lot of high-end luxury items like Hermes scarves and fine jewelry, not Guess handbags.[emoji23]


----------



## Narnanz

Simplyput said:


> Somebody has to buy it ???
> 
> Le Creuset is the Rolls Royce of cookware. I will continue to buy it.
> 
> If you had been here years ago,  you would have realized I am a magnet for a lot of high-end luxury items like Hermes scarves and fine jewelry, not Guess handbags.[emoji23]


I live in a low income area, and dont earn a lot of money...what I find gives me joy and fun....and I have found Hermes scarves ....The Guess might not be on your level but for me it was a thrill.
I thought finding Le Creuset was great...would love to find some where I live ..
No-one likes to be laughed at or belittled.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Cant wait to see your find...the only ones Ive seen at our thift stores just scream fake at you.
> Good luck.



Thank you everyone!! I'm still waiting for an answer but as soon as I receive one I'll post an update right away!


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased this beaded mask for $2 and I love it! I just can't seem to figure out the name of the artist or find information.  Isn't this a figure of a Siren or is it a Mermaid?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> I live in a low income area, and dont earn a lot of money...what I find gives me joy and fun....and I have found Hermes scarves ....The Guess might to be on your level but for me it was a thrill.
> I thought finding Le Creuset was great...would love to find some where I live ..
> No-one likes to be laughed at or belittled.





Thrift finds are a relative thing. It keeps this thread fresh and interesting. Everyone is welcome to post their finds as everyone has the same feeling of joy when they find something awesome. Please keep posting.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased this beaded mask for $2 and I love it! I just can't seem to figure out the name of the artist or find information.  Isn't this a figure of a Siren or is it a Mermaid?
> 
> View attachment 4402930
> View attachment 4402931


Could it be a Siren because its playing and singing?


----------



## Simplyput

Narnanz said:


> I live in a low income area, and dont earn a lot of money...what I find gives me joy and fun....and I have found Hermes scarves ....The Guess might not be on your level but for me it was a thrill.
> I thought finding Le Creuset was great...would love to find some where I live ..
> No-one likes to be laughed at or belittled.


I actually thought you were making fun of me.

On March 8, you wrote, "some are not having luck finding anything," I don't post all my finds all of the time because as I mentioned I have a very ill mom, so thrifting is therapeutic for me.


----------



## Simplyput

Here is a picture of my parents sleeping in my mom's hospital room.

Please stop commenting on my finds because I may misinterpret what you say and am under a lot of stress.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Could it be a Siren because its playing and singing?


That was my first thought, I agree. It's a Siren.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> I actually thought you were making fun of me.
> 
> On March 8, you wrote, "some are not having luck finding anything," I don't post all my finds all of the time because as I mentioned I have a very ill mom, so thrifting is therapeutic for me.


Simplyput, that's why I started thrifting. My mom had a stroke and I stayed in the hospital with her for a month. I only left the hospital to go to work, get a change of clothes and to check on my dog. It was a stressful overwhelming time, so I would go to estate sales to decompress; that was 16 years ago.  Just know that everything will be alright. I believe I found this thread at one of the lowest times, everyone was so understanding and kind. Take a deep breath, post whatever you like. I love seeing everyone's thrifty finds.


----------



## jamamcg

This will be my last post for a while as I have put myself on ban island. 

Alexander McQueen tailored Suit from S/S 99 

Love the carved real mother of Pearl button 






View attachment 4402973


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> This will be my last post for a while as I have put myself on ban island.
> 
> Alexander McQueen tailored Suit from S/S 99
> 
> Love the carved real mother of Pearl button
> 
> View attachment 4402968
> View attachment 4402969
> View attachment 4402970
> View attachment 4402971
> 
> View attachment 4402973


Jama this is beautiful!!!


----------



## Simplyput

Raven,

My mom has been going downhill since Aug 2018. She has aspirated twice. The first time she aspirated my father didn't understand what was going on. He even said the next morning that he was glad i was there because he would have got in the chair next to her and went to sleep and not realized until the next day she was dead. We have been to three hospitals and one rehab facility. At the rehab they thought she was depressed for two weeks before she was misdiagnosed her as having pneumonia. She has cancer, a trach, feeding tube, non-verbal  and cannot walk.

I cry and pray over my mom for a miracle each night. My bf told my father he and his entire family are praying for my mother. I take all prayers except from the male supervisor who told me, " Your mother been sick since I have been here." 

My employer is threatening my job  because of missed time with my mom. My manager is a nut.  He told me too that he does not care my mom is sick.Currently out on worker's compensation. High speed police chase with a drunk driver hit six vehicles including the one I was in. I went in a few days later with my Dr note to the job. I had a plain khaki dress by Tory Burch,  Gucci shoes and matching Gucci shoes, gold diamond cross and necklaces, gold and silver bracelets, rings, makeup and contacts. I left the Le Creuset at home. [emoji6] my coworkers were pointing and whispering...i heard some didn't recognize me because I looked like a different person.  My sup said, " I clean up nice." I told her, " It is hard to put a little powder (make-up)on your face at 5 am in the morning when you have a critically ill mom." [emoji22]What do I need to prove to them? I have a boyfriend. The manager even had his mouth dropped open. They thought I was dressed up. I wouldn't wear that dress to an interview. It was a simple dress. But I wanted to make a point to them like I did tonight that I am not a magnet or a hoarder, but am blessed to find the stuff I do. My supervisor has said she knows I have been through a lot (with my mom)...i have the award of getting more complaints at the job than anyone else. Can't you tell?[emoji23]

Like my hairdresser said, " Black men like to see black women with their real hair, long down their backs." And they are trying to tell us to remain calm, but you can't remain calm when you are the mother or aunt of a black male child.

My mom does know that I will have my graduate degree next month. Yes, passed all three of my Praxis tests.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama this is beautiful!!!



Thank you raven. Yes it is a real work of craftsmanship. The moment I saw it I had to have it. 

There is a silk version online for $1650 thankfully I didn’t pay anywhere near that price


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> This will be my last post for a while as I have put myself on ban island.
> 
> Alexander McQueen tailored Suit from S/S 99
> 
> Love the carved real mother of Pearl button
> 
> View attachment 4402968
> View attachment 4402969
> View attachment 4402970
> View attachment 4402971
> 
> View attachment 4402973


That's a stunning piece, the lines are architectural. The backI see different lines every time I look at it! An amazing piece of tailoring. Well worth the ban Jama!


----------



## SakuraSakura

AHHH! It's authentic everybody! Introducing my $13.14 dollar pochette! Basically brand new and it came with the pochette extender and a lock and key set from a speedy!


----------



## Simplyput

Cyanide Rose said:


> Great finds! Those bracelets bring back memories of the 80’s [emoji4] Love the pin that looks like turquoise!


Thank you. Someone on another forum said 70s and in another forum agreed they were definitely sterling. Although I see similar bracelets online these are the only ones I see with carved lines, so I think they are handmade. They are heavy, so I only wear about 2-3 bracelets at a time on each wrist with my other jewelry. A couple of people on two different sites have been asking me to sell them...keeping them for me.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Simplyput said:


> Thank you. Someone on another forum said 70s and in another forum agreed they were definitely sterling. Although I see similar bracelets online these are the only ones I see with carved lines, so I think they are handmade. They are heavy, so I only wear about 2-3 bracelets at a time on each wrist with my other jewelry. A couple of people on two different sites have been asking me to sell them...keeping them for me.



Yes! Keep them for yourself! Someone asked me to sell my white jade necklace and I said “ No!” You gotta keep what you like for yourself [emoji5]


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> AHHH! It's authentic everybody! Introducing my $13.14 dollar pochette! Basically brand new and it came with the pochette extender and a lock and key set from a speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403364


Yay...well done...enjoy using it.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> AHHH! It's authentic everybody! Introducing my $13.14 dollar pochette! Basically brand new and it came with the pochette extender and a lock and key set from a speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403364


Congrats! What a deal!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> AHHH! It's authentic everybody! Introducing my $13.14 dollar pochette! Basically brand new and it came with the pochette extender and a lock and key set from a speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403364


Congratulations!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

SakuraSakura said:


> AHHH! It's authentic everybody! Introducing my $13.14 dollar pochette! Basically brand new and it came with the pochette extender and a lock and key set from a speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403364



Awesome find [emoji1433]


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cyanide Rose said:


> Awesome find [emoji1433]



Thanks everybody!! I don't think I'm going to resell it as it is the first LV I found at a thrift shop. It's just another asset for later.


----------



## chowlover2

SakuraSakura said:


> AHHH! It's authentic everybody! Introducing my $13.14 dollar pochette! Basically brand new and it came with the pochette extender and a lock and key set from a speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403364


Great news, it looks brand new too!


----------



## pmburk

I haven't posted here in a while - I haven't been hitting as many sales lately & haven't found much exciting. However, I did pick this bag up last Saturday - Florence Leather Guild shoulder bag. From what I can tell, it looks like the Guild is a shop & leatherworking school in Florence, Italy, that creates handmade goods using old techniques, no modern machines. I didn't see this exact style online, but it looks like their similar style bags retail for $500-$600 (overpriced for tourists, I am sure). I believe the bag is vintage, though not certain of exact age. It's in excellent condition, looks barely used and the leather wasn't even dry! Construction appears to be very good quality. It's also the perfect size to hold all of my stuff - LV Clemence wallet, LV toiletry 15 pouch, LV 6-key holder, 2 Tom Ford glasses cases, and my phone, and it doesn't feel stuffed.

I paid $25 since I went on half price day as the sale was closing.


----------



## jamamcg

pmburk said:


> I haven't posted here in a while - I haven't been hitting as many sales lately & haven't found much exciting. However, I did pick this bag up last Saturday - Florence Leather Guild shoulder bag. From what I can tell, it looks like the Guild is a shop & leatherworking school in Florence, Italy, that creates handmade goods using old techniques, no modern machines. I didn't see this exact style online, but it looks like their similar style bags retail for $500-$600 (overpriced for tourists, I am sure). I believe the bag is vintage, though not certain of exact age. It's in excellent condition, looks barely used and the leather wasn't even dry! Construction appears to be very good quality. It's also the perfect size to hold all of my stuff - LV Clemence wallet, LV toiletry 15 pouch, LV 6-key holder, 2 Tom Ford glasses cases, and my phone, and it doesn't feel stuffed.
> 
> I paid $25 since I went on half price day as the sale was closing.



That Bag looks amazing quality.


----------



## chowlover2

pmburk said:


> I haven't posted here in a while - I haven't been hitting as many sales lately & haven't found much exciting. However, I did pick this bag up last Saturday - Florence Leather Guild shoulder bag. From what I can tell, it looks like the Guild is a shop & leatherworking school in Florence, Italy, that creates handmade goods using old techniques, no modern machines. I didn't see this exact style online, but it looks like their similar style bags retail for $500-$600 (overpriced for tourists, I am sure). I believe the bag is vintage, though not certain of exact age. It's in excellent condition, looks barely used and the leather wasn't even dry! Construction appears to be very good quality. It's also the perfect size to hold all of my stuff - LV Clemence wallet, LV toiletry 15 pouch, LV 6-key holder, 2 Tom Ford glasses cases, and my phone, and it doesn't feel stuffed.
> 
> I paid $25 since I went on half price day as the sale was closing.


That's beautiful, great find!


----------



## Narnanz

I cant believe these are so soft...leather fully lined gloves for $2. Just a pity I have such short fingers...can never find gloves that fit properly...they are always too long or too short...will still wear them as they are so comfy.


----------



## bagnutt

SakuraSakura said:


> Thanks everybody!! I don't think I'm going to resell it as it is the first LV I found at a thrift shop. It's just another asset for later.



The pochettes are very versatile. I have an older one and purchased the longer strap that the current model comes with. I use it as a clutch, wallet and shoulder bag. Congrats on you find!


----------



## Raven3766

So there was a Hermes for $200 at GW. They marked it down to $50.  I got 30%off, so I bought. I dont think its authentic, but the leather is so nice. It has a date code, I am going to post it on the authentication thread.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> So there was a Hermes for $200 at GW. They marked it down to $50.  I got 30%off, so I bought. I dont think its authentic, but the leather is so nice. It has a date code, I am going to post it on the authentication thread.


Nice...you never know...sometimes good to take a chance.
Do they allow non linked Hermes products on that thread?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Nice...you never know...sometimes good to take a chance.
> Do they allow non linked Hermes products on that thread?


I don't think so. I might not be able to ask.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I don't think so. I might not be able to ask.


Would looking at the Hermes reference thread help?...might be able to narrow down the codes and see if they exist for that colour or something. Otherwise its the cost of outside authentication. Doesnt the Authenticator on the Hermes thread have her own business authenticating them?


----------



## jellyv

Raven3766 said:


> I don't think so. I might not be able to ask.


Rules on the H authentication thread are it has to be a live auction/for sale on a website, not already bought.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I wanted a red Longchamp Le Pliage and one found its way to me! $5.80.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I wanted a red Longchamp Le Pliage and one found its way to me! $5.80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407636


Oh love the red...these are such great bags...so handy to have and I love that you can fold them up.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I wanted a red Longchamp Le Pliage and one found its way to me! $5.80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407636


So nice!!  I love finding Longchamp !  That red is awesome.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> So nice!!  I love finding Longchamp !  That red is awesome.



Me too! I've found three in my thrifting career.


----------



## Narnanz

Love finding interesting  scarves for very little...especially if they are a Ferragamo silk scarf...so pretty.


----------



## SEWDimples

Found some shoes today. The Ferragamo cream slides were $38. Not a steal, but a good buy to me. I cannot wait to wear them.

The other shoes are Donald Pliner, not a deal, but they were brand new, leather soles and never worn. A combo of leather and suede.


----------



## Narnanz

SEWDimples said:


> Found some shoes today. The Ferragamo cream slides were $38. Not a steal, but a good buy to me. I cannot wait to wear them.
> 
> The other shoes are Donald Pliner, not a deal, but they were brand new, leather soles and never worn. A combo of leather and suede.
> 
> View attachment 4409627
> 
> View attachment 4409628


Love the Ferragamos....what am I saying...love them both. My first job as a teen was working in a shoe store...Almost became the Emelda Marcos of Gissie....so add shoes to my list along with scarves , handbags and sunglasses.


----------



## SEWDimples

Narnanz said:


> Love the Ferragamos....what am I saying...love them both. My first job as a teen was working in a shoe store...Almost became the Emelda Marcos of Gissie....so add shoes to my list along with scarves , handbags and sunglasses.


Thank you! I have some Emelda tendencies too. I have a lot of shoes as well, but love bags and jewelry as well.


----------



## Tomsmom

SEWDimples said:


> Found some shoes today. The Ferragamo cream slides were $38. Not a steal, but a good buy to me. I cannot wait to wear them.
> 
> The other shoes are Donald Pliner, not a deal, but they were brand new, leather soles and never worn. A combo of leather and suede.
> 
> View attachment 4409627
> 
> View attachment 4409628


Great shoes!


----------



## Narnanz

Not in anyway near @Raven3766  haul of beautiful jewelery......but some little gems for me...I love hematite and have found many items with this stone in them. This hematite necklace just needs a repair on the clasp...the hematite and I think garnet one I really like and the 'gold' long one is really lovely to feel and nice to wear. The other one with the black multifacited beads had to be cleaned....the 'silver' pieces were almost black and the whole thing was filthy...silvo got it shiny again but theres no markings so dont think its silver.....Just pretty..got it for free as they forgot to ring it on I only realised when I got back to work..(sorry..photos back to front)


----------



## Raven3766

I found this today for $1. It is a Elsa Peretti Tiffany 1970's candleholder.


----------



## Simplyput

Building up my beauty arsenal...they both look new. They both retail for about $450 a piece.

An illuminage touch for 1/2 off
Revenir skincare $25


Kate Spade bag $10
Loro piana dress $8, my alteration bill will be more than I paid for the dress.[emoji23]


----------



## jules 8

I scored one of this style Coach bag for $1.08 at my local ARC thrift store  ( not my picture )


----------



## pizzabella

My best find ever last week - Vintage Gucci for 10 eu  find in second hand shop . Even dustbag included


----------



## Narnanz

pizzabella said:


> My best find ever last week - Vintage Gucci for 10 eu  find in second hand shop . Even dustbag included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416487
> View attachment 4416482
> View attachment 4416482
> View attachment 4416483
> View attachment 4416484
> View attachment 4416485
> View attachment 4416486
> View attachment 4416487


Fabulous find...is it just me or is vintage better made?


----------



## pizzabella

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous find...is it just me or is vintage better made?


Personal preference, depends on brand also. I also used to say I prefer vintage LV cause they last longer and survive the test of time, however once I got the Saint Claude pm canvas was so stuff that I prefer new soft canvas ( even knowing that after few year will be quality issues) For the Gucci however vintage leather like this one is buttery solf like mulberry, whether new Gucci is not so soft. Vintage Channels are gold plated that hardware not fade out , but I personally don't like the look of quilting that lost the puffiness. Btw Fabulous threat, I didn't have where to share my score, it's like a game and kid finding a candy


----------



## Tomsmom

jules 8 said:


> I scored one of this style Coach bag for $1.08 at my local ARC thrift store  ( not my picture )


Nice bag the color is very pretty!


----------



## Tomsmom

pizzabella said:


> My best find ever last week - Vintage Gucci for 10 eu  find in second hand shop . Even dustbag included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416487
> View attachment 4416482
> View attachment 4416482
> View attachment 4416483
> View attachment 4416484
> View attachment 4416485
> View attachment 4416486
> View attachment 4416487


Oh my goodness what a score!  I love the handle!


----------



## pizzabella

Selenet said:


> Had a good thrifting day today!
> 
> View attachment 3923370
> 
> View attachment 3923371
> 
> Marc By Matc Jacobs wedge heels 7€
> 
> View attachment 3923372
> 
> IRO jacket 10€
> 
> View attachment 3923373
> 
> And the best, Ivana Helsinki Heart Cardigan (wool and mohair blend) for 2,8€ (retail price would be 260$). For those who don't know, Ivana Helsinki is a Finnish brand that has a show on New York Fashion Week.
> Emma Roberts has this same cardigan in red!
> View attachment 3923375
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tches-flight-Los-Angeles.html#article-3280520


I'm from Finland too so I know Ihana Helsinki, are u from Finland? Where do u go to thrift beside uff, Frida? Didn't know Ihana Helsinki it's so famous that worn by star, I thought it's only famous in Finland


----------



## pizzabella

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness what a score!  I love the handle!


Thank you. The shape is quite not-trendy  I guess nobody wear those shape anymore, but cheap so bought for fun, however when I put on my shoulder and walk the rest of the day, the handle feel surprisingly super comfortable, even I forgot I have the bag, somehow it lay nicely near the body, even the akward shape  Is the any threat that members can do the trade/exchange of items that they not want to keep?


----------



## pizzabella

It was free, paid zero . Due to bad condition of outside leather, they put in on the "Free item section" ( in Finland they do like this once long time item not sold) The authentic Longchamp, I decided to grab an acrylicpainting and repainted it so it looks like "artistic-alike" in fact it was to cover the bad condition leather. Inside is clean. Not sure what to use it for still


----------



## Tomsmom

pizzabella said:


> It was free, paid zero . Due to bad condition of outside leather, they put in on the "Free item section" ( in Finland they do like this once long time item not sold) The authentic Longchamp, I decided to grab an acrylicpainting and repainted it so it looks like "artistic-alike" in fact it was to cover the bad condition leather. Inside is clean. Not sure what to use it for still


Cute bag!


----------



## whateve

pizzabella said:


> Thank you. The shape is quite not-trendy  I guess nobody wear those shape anymore, but cheap so bought for fun, however when I put on my shoulder and walk the rest of the day, the handle feel surprisingly super comfortable, even I forgot I have the bag, somehow it lay nicely near the body, even the akward shape  Is the any threat that members can do the trade/exchange of items that they not want to keep?


Buying, selling, and trading aren't allowed on the forum.


pizzabella said:


> It was free, paid zero . Due to bad condition of outside leather, they put in on the "Free item section" ( in Finland they do like this once long time item not sold) The authentic Longchamp, I decided to grab an acrylicpainting and repainted it so it looks like "artistic-alike" in fact it was to cover the bad condition leather. Inside is clean. Not sure what to use it for still


I've seen many Longchamp leather items in thrift stores, and they are always in terrible condition. That's why I've never gotten one. Most of the styles I've seen are odd.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> AHHH! It's authentic everybody! Introducing my $13.14 dollar pochette! Basically brand new and it came with the pochette extender and a lock and key set from a speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403364



UPDATE: I decided to post it online and I was given an offer of $350. Truthfully, my financial situation could be better but I really love this item and I don't want to part with it since it "sparks joy". (( I'm not in any debt but my current savings is lackluster.)) I would like to take my fiancé out for an amazing birthday dinner but I feel really selfish for being ambivalent to sell it. I'm looking for some advice since you lovelies have come across fabulous items like this.  Thank you all [emoji173]️


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> UPDATE: I decided to post it online and I was given an offer of $350. Truthfully, my financial situation could be better but I really love this item and I don't want to part with it since it "sparks joy". (( I'm not in any debt but my current savings is lackluster.)) I would like to take my fiancé out for an amazing birthday dinner but I feel really selfish for being ambivalent to sell it. I'm looking for some advice since you lovelies have come across fabulous items like this.  Thank you all [emoji173]️


Once you sell it and spend the money... well it’s gone kwim?  The odds of finding another are pretty slim in my opinion anyway. I don’t do well with parting with things I really like.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Once you sell it and spend the money... well it’s gone kwim?  The odds of finding another are pretty slim in my opinion anyway. I don’t do well with parting with things I really like.



I asked what my fiancé thought and he said it's totally okay if I don't sell it as it's mine. I think I'm not going to sell it so thank you for the assistance [emoji173]️


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I asked what my fiancé thought and he said it's totally okay if I don't sell it as it's mine. I think I'm not going to sell it so thank you for the assistance [emoji173]️


Im glad you are not selling it.. It has memories of finding it for an amazing price...and you can secretly smile at people when they comment on it.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Im glad you are not selling it.. It has memories of finding it for an amazing price...and you can secretly smile at people when they comment on it.


Part of my enjoyment of my bargain pieces is the great price I got them for, and the thrill I felt when I found them. It makes them even more special.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Part of my enjoyment of my bargain pieces is the great price I got them for, and the thrill I felt when I found them. It makes them even more special.


I love the Coach Parker shoulder bag found for $9...it always amazes me that this bag would have set me back about NZ$800 plus back in 2009...a bag I would never have been able to afford. Im very new to thrifting...only been doing it for 3 years and it never ceases to amaze me what people donate.


----------



## jamamcg

Sadly I don’t live anywhere near there. 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www....ulberry-erdem-meghan-markle-a8890861.html?amp


----------



## whateve

jamamcg said:


> Sadly I don’t live anywhere near there.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.independent.co.uk/life-style/fashion/charity-shop-designer-clothes-donor-prada-chloe-gucci-mulberry-erdem-meghan-markle-a8890861.html?amp


It doesn't sound like they are pricing them at bargain prices. The good finds are from thrift stores that don't know what they have.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Part of my enjoyment of my bargain pieces is the great price I got them for, and the thrill I felt when I found them. It makes them even more special.



The feeling of having something magnificent in your hands for a killer price is like you've committed a crime without the drawbacks.


----------



## Narnanz

Not a big treasure and as it's not real leather and will probably start peeling in 5 mins...but will get my $9 worth. I just liked the colour. Australian brand Vera May..it almost new with tags....was retailing at Au$95.


----------



## Narnanz

Shock Horror!!!...its not a bag. Was $50...got it for $40.


----------



## Brightcastle

Best buys lately are a Pucci dress for €8 and a pair of Paul Smith heels for €15


----------



## Danzie89

Snagged this Emilio Pucci tank for $8 today!


----------



## whateve

Danzie89 said:


> View attachment 4422829
> View attachment 4422830
> 
> 
> Snagged this Emilio Pucci tank for $8 today!


My mom used to own a lot of Pucci clothes.


----------



## Danzie89

whateve said:


> My mom used to own a lot of Pucci clothes.



That’s awesome! Pucci makes some incredible patterns. This is my first Pucci piece and I’m very happy!


----------



## jamamcg

Danzie89 said:


> View attachment 4422829
> View attachment 4422830
> 
> 
> Snagged this Emilio Pucci tank for $8 today!



I have pucci envy again. I want to find some now. Fantastic price.


----------



## Danzie89

jamamcg said:


> I have pucci envy again. I want to find some now. Fantastic price.



Thank you! I went to an upscale suburb’s rummage sale and made out quite well. They were asking $20 but everything was half off toward the final half hour of the sale. I had $8 cash and they let me practically steal this piece!


----------



## Raven3766

So I was at a thrift yesterday and they brought in two huge boxes of shoes. I asked how much she said everything is $1. So....


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> So I was at a thrift yesterday and they brought in two huge boxes of shoes. I asked how much she said everything is $1. So....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423381


Now that you found a Chanel bag ...they are just going to appear for you like magic.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> So I was at a thrift yesterday and they brought in two huge boxes of shoes. I asked how much she said everything is $1. So....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423381



Wow. Chanel shoes for $1. Please tell me that are your size too.


----------



## Simplyput

Celine lambskin vest $5
Pucci nwt Nordstrom tag $1.49
Le Creuset 5.5 Dutch oven $20 flea
Two le creuset grill pans and press $2-3


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Wow. Chanel shoes for $1. Please tell me that are your size too.


Yes Jama, fit like a glove and the owner replaced the heel.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Raven3766 said:


> Yes Jama, fit like a glove and the owner replaced the heel.


How lucky can you get! Congrats!!


----------



## Raven3766

BeautyAddict58 said:


> How lucky can you get! Congrats!!


When the sales clerk saw them, I told her to tell the people that priced them, thank you for the blessing. Lol


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> When the sales clerk saw them, I told her to tell the people that priced them, thank you for the blessing. Lol


I needed this. ^^^ Thank you. Every time I go in this thrift store or flea market and come out,  I look towards heaven and give thanks because I know the things I find and the prices I find them are only because of Him. 

Slightly ot:
I gave two American girl dolls away to two of my coworkers. It felt good.[emoji173]


----------



## Nalasmom85

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4335741
> 
> 
> Kate spade tote 8.99!


Hi! Do you know the name of this style?


----------



## Tomsmom

Nalasmom85 said:


> Hi! Do you know the name of this style?


No i looked it up when I first found it but I. don’t remember I’ll look again

ETA I think it’s the Olive drive savannah tote


----------



## Siso

Simplyput said:


> Mackenzie child's pot with lid $8
> 
> Le Creuset stoneware casseroles $10
> 
> Wallace Sterling pigeon necklace $1
> 
> Mop cufflinks $2
> 
> 4 Sterling brooches $4 flea market
> 
> Tom Ford sunglasses look new $1
> 
> Tory Burch small case $5
> 
> Manolo blahniks, my size $8
> 
> Nine Sterling silver bracelets $3 a piece, the vendor at the flea market thought they were costume jewelry because they had no markings, but they are real and sell over the way for $100-150 a piece. Keeping them for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397439
> View attachment 4397440
> View attachment 4397441
> View attachment 4397443
> View attachment 4397444
> View attachment 4397445
> View attachment 4397446
> View attachment 4397447
> View attachment 4397448
> View attachment 4397449



The green stone and silver brooch looks to be vintage Israeli mid century. Lovely finds!


----------



## Simplyput

Siso said:


> The green stone and silver brooch looks to be vintage Israeli mid century. Lovely finds!


Thank you for the information. The silver one does have the word,  "Jerusalem " on the back.


----------



## Raven3766

Nalasmom85 said:


> Hi! Do you know the name of this style?


Dont know the name but it is gorgeous.


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone know much about Cole Haan bags...found one for $6...cant find much info on it and am having great difficulty loading up pics to Authenticate this thread. Some pics are in Identify this handbag thread.
Why is this site so finiky with photos?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Anyone know much about Cole Haan bags...found one for $6...cant find much info on it and am having great difficulty loading up pics to Authenticate this thread. Some pics are in Identify this handbag thread.
> Why is this site so finiky with photos?


I don't know enough to authenticate but they are nice quality with very low resale value.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I don't know enough to authenticate but they are nice quality with very low resale value.


For $6 I thought it was ok...I dont sell on many of my bags...usually give them away or get back what I paid for them from friends...just trying to reshape it now...gives me something to do. It looks like Genevieve woven hobo but doesnt have the side embelishments and a different older Cole Haan logo. Someone must have got it near gold spray paint as there is a little bit on it.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Anyone know much about Cole Haan bags...found one for $6...cant find much info on it and am having great difficulty loading up pics to Authenticate this thread. Some pics are in Identify this handbag thread.
> Why is this site so finiky with photos?


Think it might be a bag called Small Denney Bag Eve II Black ?...found one in the Saddle colour that matches up with my tags so am hoping.


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> Celine lambskin vest $5
> Pucci nwt Nordstrom tag $1.49
> Le Creuset 5.5 Dutch oven $20 flea
> Two le creuset grill pans and press $2-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423771
> View attachment 4423772
> View attachment 4423773
> View attachment 4423774
> View attachment 4423775
> View attachment 4423776


You learn something new everyday [emoji173]. Someone mentioned how the Pucci scarf is marked Fuilio instead of Emilio.


----------



## jamamcg

Ok my ban didn’t last as long as I thought [emoji23]

Vintage vogue from 1947


----------



## Danzie89

Simplyput said:


> You learn something new everyday [emoji173]. Someone mentioned how the Pucci scarf is marked Fuilio instead of Emilio.



It looks like “Fuilio” but is a stylized “Emilio”. I thought this initially too but was corrected by my designer savvy boyfriend.


----------



## Tomsmom

Coach patent leather 10.00.


----------



## jamamcg

Danzie89 said:


> It looks like “Fuilio” but is a stylized “Emilio”. I thought this initially too but was corrected by my designer savvy boyfriend.



Yes it’s just how Mr Pucci wrote his name.


----------



## Simplyput

Le Creuset stoneware $6
Vintage Pucci scarf $1.50
Catherine malandrino $15-33% discount 
Too faced nib makeup agenda 2018 $3
Kate spade agenda daily planner $2
Kate spade handbag $8

I got both agendas from the flea market. I was so happy about the Kate spade agenda. It is a piece that you don't know you need until you get it.

Look, nothing from the pay per pound store. I wish there was a decent Salvation army around. I like their mission, but dislike their stores. I remember a couple of years ago a friend one an auction of one of their bins at the SA and gave me all these posters for my classroom.


----------



## Simplyput

2ndave just started a rewards program. Buy $150 and get 10%. No, it is not as good as some other ts, but half a loaf is better than no loaf. I really like 2nd ave stores as of recent. 

I found this le creuset to add to my growing  collection. I thought the price was too high because I just had bought a lc heart cast iron at the same location for half what I paid for this, so I asked the manager and he explained that there would not be a price reduction because it was marked, "France ". [emoji23] The person who priced it had put masking tape on it or maybe the person who donated it. Looks nice. 

Well, I paid $25 for this Le Creuset chef 
bouillabaisse soup pot 32 cm 7.5 qts in flame. It retails for $355 plus tax. These ts are too high. (J/k) I mean the stuff is donated.

Still looking for other pieces of LC.


----------



## Narnanz

Sometimes I just dont understand my local Salvation Army Store. Must be because they have volunteers sorting. But surely if you were donated   Lacoste sunglasses you would sell them together with the case and not seperate them?


----------



## jamamcg

Narnanz said:


> Sometimes I just dont understand my local Salvation Army Store. Must be because they have volunteers sorting. But surely if you were donated   Lacoste sunglasses you would sell them together with the case and not seperate them?



They sometimes even do that in TKMAXX to maximise profits I guess. Perhaps they thought it was. Lacoste clutch bag. I have seen somewhere before a McQueen sunglasses case being sold as a clutch bag. ‍♂️


----------



## SakuraSakura

I went to two different VVs today. I found this awesome Canadian designer, M0851, purse for $1.49 in the kids section! The leather is delish. I also found a Coach wallet for $3.99. I looked for other purses but most of them were incredibly worn. Some of them were too worn to be sold whatsoever.


----------



## SakuraSakura

The M0851 leather is similar to Balenciagas.


----------



## Raven3766

I did my usual stop at the GW yesterday around 6 pm.  The manager brought out jewelry and there was an argument. I had been waiting for an hour and two people showed up.  The woman said,  I was here first! The guy said , I was here first. Actually, I was there first but I wasn't getting in the middle of that. The manager said I will just put the bags in the middle. Man, those two snatched jewelry, and bags while arguing.  I told the manager bye and I left. It was absolutely ridiculous. It took him so long to come out with the jewelry, I was about to leave. I wish I would've followed my first mind. I wouldn't have witnessed that. Actually, they scared me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I did my usual stop at the GW yesterday around 6 pm.  The manager brought out jewelry and there was an argument. I had been waiting for an hour and two people showed up.  The woman said,  I was here first! The guy said , I was here first. Actually, I was there first but I wasn't getting in the middle of that. The manager said I will just put the bags in the middle. Man, those two snatched jewelry, and bags while arguing.  I told the manager bye and I left. It was absolutely ridiculous. It took him so long to come out with the jewelry, I was about to leave. I wish I would've followed my first mind. I wouldn't have witnessed that. Actually, they scared me.


Oh man Raven that’s crazy, I would have left as well.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh man Raven that’s crazy, I would have left as well.


I told the manager, I cant do this today. Yet I had to see the outcome; I couldn't leave until it was over.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I told the manager, I cant do this today. Yet I had to see the outcome; I couldn't leave until it was over.


Lol about seeing the outcome!  So what was the outcome?


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Lol about seeing the outcome!  So what was the outcome?


The man snatched the first bag and second bag. The woman continued to shout, I was first! He finally decided to push the smaller bag towards her. She left angry and he left very satisfied.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> The man snatched the first bag and second bag. The woman continued to shout, I was first! He finally decided to push the smaller bag towards her. She left angry and he left very satisfied.


Wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

I am so excited I went to a few yard sales this morning, first time in a long time and I found Tiffany !!!    I never, ever find “good” jewelry. Never. It’s a sterling toggle necklace and a hibiscus charm was attached. I saw the markings and almost fell over when it was on the dollar table with other not so great looking costume jewelry. I also scored an excellent condition Fendi wallet for 25.00.  I wanted to run to my car lol!


----------



## SEWDimples

Simplyput said:


> Le Creuset stoneware $6
> Vintage Pucci scarf $1.50
> Catherine malandrino $15-33% discount
> Too faced nib makeup agenda 2018 $3
> Kate spade agenda daily planner $2
> Kate spade handbag $8
> 
> I got both agendas from the flea market. I was so happy about the Kate spade agenda. It is a piece that you don't know you need until you get it.
> 
> Look, nothing from the pay per pound store. I wish there was a decent Salvation army around. I like their mission, but dislike their stores. I remember a couple of years ago a friend one an auction of one of their bins at the SA and gave me all these posters for my classroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430489
> View attachment 4430490
> View attachment 4430491
> View attachment 4430492
> View attachment 4430493
> View attachment 4430494
> View attachment 4430495
> View attachment 4430496


Nice haul. I love the Pucci scarf and the Too Faced makeup. Enjoy.
BTW - I love you avatar. Every time I see it I smile because that it me.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4436295
> View attachment 4436296
> View attachment 4436294
> View attachment 4436293
> View attachment 4436292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited I went to a few yard sales this morning, first time in a long time and I found Tiffany !!!    I never, ever find “good” jewelry. Never. It’s a sterling toggle necklace and a hibiscus charm was attached. I saw the markings and almost fell over when it was on the dollar table with other not so great looking costume jewelry. I also scored an excellent condition Fendi wallet for 25.00.  I wanted to run to my car lol!


Oh fabulous..that Tiffany is gorgeous...love the Fendi.


----------



## Simplyput

SEWDimples said:


> Nice haul. I love the Pucci scarf and the Too Faced makeup. Enjoy.
> BTW - I love you avatar. Every time I see it I smile because that it me.


Yippee! A partner who understands the struggle.[emoji23][emoji173]


----------



## Simplyput

Last week went so fast for me...graduation [emoji310]

I only was able to get to the flea market. 

Signed & numbered lithograph $6

Two nwt whbm $5 each

14k Italy mk Figaro necklace $3 

Total $19


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Last week went so fast for me...graduation [emoji310]
> 
> I only was able to get to the flea market.
> 
> Signed & numbered lithograph $6
> 
> Two nwt whbm $5 each
> 
> 14k Italy mk Figaro necklace $3
> 
> Total $19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437686
> View attachment 4437687
> View attachment 4437692
> View attachment 4437693
> View attachment 4437694


Congratulations!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4436295
> View attachment 4436296
> View attachment 4436294
> View attachment 4436293
> View attachment 4436292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited I went to a few yard sales this morning, first time in a long time and I found Tiffany !!!    I never, ever find “good” jewelry. Never. It’s a sterling toggle necklace and a hibiscus charm was attached. I saw the markings and almost fell over when it was on the dollar table with other not so great looking costume jewelry. I also scored an excellent condition Fendi wallet for 25.00.  I wanted to run to my car lol!


Wow Tomsmom! Gorgeous finds & unbelievable price! Congrats!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Last week went so fast for me...graduation [emoji310]
> 
> I only was able to get to the flea market.
> 
> Signed & numbered lithograph $6
> 
> Two nwt whbm $5 each
> 
> 14k Italy mk Figaro necklace $3
> 
> Total $19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437686
> View attachment 4437687
> View attachment 4437692
> View attachment 4437693
> View attachment 4437694


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4436295
> View attachment 4436296
> View attachment 4436294
> View attachment 4436293
> View attachment 4436292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited I went to a few yard sales this morning, first time in a long time and I found Tiffany !!!    I never, ever find “good” jewelry. Never. It’s a sterling toggle necklace and a hibiscus charm was attached. I saw the markings and almost fell over when it was on the dollar table with other not so great looking costume jewelry. I also scored an excellent condition Fendi wallet for 25.00.  I wanted to run to my car lol!


If I didn't say it Tomsmom, your finds are awesome! I've never been to a yard sale and found Tiffany's! I would've ran to my car or at least power walked. Lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> If I didn't say it Tomsmom, your finds are awesome! I've never been to a yard sale and found Tiffany's! I would've ran to my car or at least power walked. Lol!


I definitely power walked in between skipping for joy!


----------



## Narnanz

I really do have a thing for sunglasses...quirky ones for some reason.....like the Steffi Graf ones I found for $2....and the Lacoste I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Raven3766

I found two Bottega Veneta's for $20 and I received 25% off. They need a little cleaning on the exterior, but the interiors are great!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found two Bottega Veneta's for $20 and I received 25% off. They need a little cleaning on the exterior, but the interiors are great!
> View attachment 4441264



Great score Raven!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I found two Bottega Veneta's for $20 and I received 25% off. They need a little cleaning on the exterior, but the interiors are great!
> View attachment 4441264


Wow...they look in great condition...what a fab find. Are they clutches?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Wow...they look in great condition...what a fab find. Are they clutches?


Thanks Narnanz, I believe they were purses, but they do not have the straps.  So, they will be clutches.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Great score Raven!


Thanks Tomsmom!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a Tiffanys Notes pendant for $49.99. It was pretty tarnished for the price but it's the first Tiffany piece I've found at a thrift store. I also found a Rebecca Minkoff satchel that's basically new for $13.00.


----------



## Narnanz

Cool military style trench by Jacqueline Riu for $8..so cool to wear. Not a big label at all ..her coats go between 40 to 100 €.


----------



## Simplyput

$4 at the flea market, a Kooba large Natasha metallic tote. 

It was the only thing I found last week.

Sidenote: Got my dad a new toy...can't buy everything from the thrift store. Sometimes we have to open our pocketbook a little wide. I bought him a $400++ lawnmower from Costco.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Cool military style trench by Jacqueline Riu for $8..so cool to wear. Not a big label at all ..her coats go between 40 to 100 €.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4444541
> View attachment 4444542
> View attachment 4444543


That coat is beautiful!  I love the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> $4 at the flea market, a Kooba large Natasha metallic tote.
> 
> It was the only thing I found last week.
> 
> Sidenote: Got my dad a new toy...can't buy everything from the thrift store. Sometimes we have to open our pocketbook a little wide. I bought him a $400++ lawnmower from Costco.


Nice bag and yayy for new lawnmower, very thoughtful!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My freshly conditioned, almost vintage Coach backpack. It was made in December 2001. It was $2.99 without tax.It came with its original hangtag and then I found one on the ground outside to add onto the backpack. I decided to sell the red Longchamp as it wasn't working for me. The pilage is lovely but it wears too quickly.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> My freshly conditioned, almost vintage Coach backpack. It was made in December 2001. It was $2.99 without tax.It came with its original hangtag and then I found one on the ground outside to add onto the backpack. I decided to sell the red Longchamp as it wasn't working for me. The pilage is lovely but it wears too quickly.



Such a great bag!


----------



## enshogirl

Found two See by Chloe bags at Savers. $9.99 and $19.99 plus my 20% off coupon! The larger one looks like it was never used. Price tag was still in the inside pocket.


----------



## Narnanz

enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4446358
> 
> Found two See by Chloe bags at Savers. $9.99 and $19.99 plus my 20% off coupon! The larger one looks like it was never used. Price tag was still in the inside pocket.


Love the tassels.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Those look like 80s to 90s era? I have a few like that that I got from my mother, and they actually came with a plain black strap that was 1/4” wide and about 5 feet long. You would loop it around multiple times and then tie it in a knot at the top. So it could be a shoulder bag or a crossbody or anything in between. 
A cobbler could probably make you a new strap. 
The knot on the hardware of the clutch was actually a reference to those crazy long tied up straps.  



Raven3766 said:


> I found two Bottega Veneta's for $20 and I received 25% off. They need a little cleaning on the exterior, but the interiors are great!
> View attachment 4441264


----------



## Tomsmom

enshogirl said:


> View attachment 4446358
> 
> Found two See by Chloe bags at Savers. $9.99 and $19.99 plus my 20% off coupon! The larger one looks like it was never used. Price tag was still in the inside pocket.


So nice!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lanvin “Kansas” bag SalVal 6.99.  The color is a gorgeous patent dark blue


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Lanvin “Kansas” bag SalVal 6.99.  The color is a gorgeous patent dark blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4454360


oh lovely find.


----------



## Narnanz

Found a Visconti bag a few weeks ago and have been waiting for a leather dye to arrive so I could give her a refresh. Not an expensive bag , 10 to 12 years old and no longer made. Closest I could find was a briefcase. Had to buy a replacement strap as the previous owner had cut the old one too short. It was fun cleaning it up. I did unpick from the inside lining those pockets which only seem to fit Nokia phones so its much more useable for me. Before and Afters.


----------



## Narnanz

Yes she's been bag hoarding ....sorry....hunting again. This time an almost new Guess Elara satchel. I've always seen Guess bags falling apart and peeling at the thrift so was a surprise to find one fairly 'new' and in such great condition. And at $9 I'm getting it...Guess bags can be expensive in NZ if you are on a low income.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a Gucci wallet for $2.99


----------



## SakuraSakura

Please keep me in your thrifting prayers! I literally found an exotic skin Marc Jacobs at vv yesterday but was hesitant to pay the $100 price tag. I'm having regrets and thus I'm dashing down there as soon as my final exam is finished. Thankfully the bag is quite hidden - it's placed between two bags at the very bottom of the showcase hanging rack. My mom says it's going to be there - I sure as heck hope so!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Please keep me in your thrifting prayers! I literally found an exotic skin Marc Jacobs at vv yesterday but was hesitant to pay the $100 price tag. I'm having regrets and thus I'm dashing down there as soon as my final exam is finished. Thankfully the bag is quite hidden - it's placed between two bags at the very bottom of the showcase hanging rack. My mom says it's going to be there - I sure as heck hope so!


Ooooh!!!   Sending “be there” vibes!!


----------



## Narnanz

Hope its there....cant wait to see it.
May the thrifting gods look apon you with kind eyes.


----------



## whateve

At a thrift store they had a Miu Miu plain black bag for $500! That seems way too expensive!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Please keep me in your thrifting prayers! I literally found an exotic skin Marc Jacobs at vv yesterday but was hesitant to pay the $100 price tag. I'm having regrets and thus I'm dashing down there as soon as my final exam is finished. Thankfully the bag is quite hidden - it's placed between two bags at the very bottom of the showcase hanging rack. My mom says it's going to be there - I sure as heck hope so!



So what happened??


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> So what happened??



It was there! At first I thought it was gone, but it was moved. I was so excited I grabbed it from behind the counter and gave it to the cashier! I had a 20 percent off, so it was $79.99. It came with the original dust bag and care tags! I'm still trying to figure out which season but I think the bag is from fall 2010. The wallet behind the bag was a free Marc by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> It was there! At first I thought it was gone, but it was moved. I was so excited I grabbed it from behind the counter and gave it to the cashier! I had a 20 percent off, so it was $79.99. It came with the original dust bag and care tags! I'm still trying to figure out which season but I think the bag is from fall 2010. The wallet behind the bag was a free Marc by Marc Jacobs.


Yayyy!!!  And that’s great that you had the coupon!  Happy for you !


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m so excited, I scored a Lanvin Kansas bag at the Sal Val a few weeks ago. It’s a great dark blue patent leather, but there were areas where the color was gone and the handles cracked and needed color. I sent the bag out to a repair place and they said they would restore it for 300.00.  I thought that was a lot to spend so I went to the craft store mixed navy and black acrylic paints, glued the cracked handles and painted the inside of them black. It dried wonderfully!!   I’m using the bag today for church!


----------



## Simplyput

1. Minkoff tote with matching coin purse $3 @ the bins 
2. Two Michael kors animal print dresses for $2 a piece at the bins and flea market 
3.vintage le creuset Dutch oven $15
4. Brown ball necklace 2 of them for $1 each
5. Qvc rt $325, I paid $20 14k and 925


----------



## Simplyput

Four sterling bowls (marked 800); one porringer sterling monogrammed all from the flea market. The vendor said they were plated. I quickly paid and left. The people on treasurenet concurred this was a nice score.


----------



## Kidclarke

Went into Savers after I dropped off some things to donate, loved the unique look of this bag. It was about $25 after a coupon I had.
It's a Gabbrielli Firenze. I can't find much info on it and I have never heard of it but it seems very well made. It's solid and the magnetic closure works well. Nice surprising find.


----------



## Narnanz

Kidclarke said:


> Went into Savers after I dropped off some things to donate, loved the unique look of this bag. It was about $25 after a coupon I had.
> It's a Gabbrielli Firenze. I can't find much info on it and I have never heard of it but it seems very well made. It's solid and the magnetic closure works well. Nice surprising find.
> View attachment 4470529
> View attachment 4470530
> View attachment 4470531


what a fab looking bag...great find.


----------



## Raven3766

Kidclarke said:


> Went into Savers after I dropped off some things to donate, loved the unique look of this bag. It was about $25 after a coupon I had.
> It's a Gabbrielli Firenze. I can't find much info on it and I have never heard of it but it seems very well made. It's solid and the magnetic closure works well. Nice surprising find.
> View attachment 4470529
> View attachment 4470530
> View attachment 4470531



She is so very pretty!


----------



## michellem

Kidclarke said:


> Went into Savers after I dropped off some things to donate, loved the unique look of this bag. It was about $25 after a coupon I had.
> It's a Gabbrielli Firenze. I can't find much info on it and I have never heard of it but it seems very well made. It's solid and the magnetic closure works well. Nice surprising find.
> View attachment 4470529
> View attachment 4470530
> View attachment 4470531


Very pretty and unique!


----------



## chowlover2

Kidclarke said:


> Went into Savers after I dropped off some things to donate, loved the unique look of this bag. It was about $25 after a coupon I had.
> It's a Gabbrielli Firenze. I can't find much info on it and I have never heard of it but it seems very well made. It's solid and the magnetic closure works well. Nice surprising find.
> View attachment 4470529
> View attachment 4470530
> View attachment 4470531


I love it!


----------



## ann_iowa

I was so excited that I found a pair of Tory Burch at Goodwill but my family said I shouldn’t wear it because people know I can’t really afford it new. Hence people will know I thrift. So, do you proudly wear your awesome finds? do you tell people you thrift your items? I am torn because I really want to wear it but I also don’t want to be someone I am not. Thanks!


----------



## Tomsmom

ann_iowa said:


> I was so excited that I found a pair of Tory Burch at Goodwill but my family said I shouldn’t wear it because people know I can’t really afford it new. Hence people will know I thrift. So, do you proudly wear your awesome finds? do you tell people you thrift your items? I am torn because I really want to wear it but I also don’t want to be someone I am not. Thanks!


If I thrift it and like it yes I definitely wear it!  Omg I have designer denim and bags that I never would have bought if it weren’t for thrifting. I don’t think about what other people think of what I wear.


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh and I almost forgot, that’s a great score gettingTory Burch shoes. Let’s see a pic


----------



## ann_iowa

Tomsmom said:


> Oh and I almost forgot, that’s a great score gettingTory Burch shoes. Let’s see a pic


Here it is! I have been wanting a TB shoes forever and it is my size in decent condition. I thinking I am going to wear it!


----------



## Tomsmom

ann_iowa said:


> Here it is! I have been wanting a TB shoes forever and it is my size in decent condition. I thinking I am going to wear it!


They are really nice!  Wear them with pride!!


----------



## chowlover2

ann_iowa said:


> Here it is! I have been wanting a TB shoes forever and it is my size in decent condition. I thinking I am going to wear it!


I love them, perfect for summer!


----------



## Narnanz

you wear your Tory Burch with pride.....you searched and found a great pair of shoes for yourself...shows you are savy with money and know a great deal when you see it.


----------



## Kidclarke

ann_iowa said:


> I was so excited that I found a pair of Tory Burch at Goodwill but my family said I shouldn’t wear it because people know I can’t really afford it new. Hence people will know I thrift. So, do you proudly wear your awesome finds? do you tell people you thrift your items? I am torn because I really want to wear it but I also don’t want to be someone I am not. Thanks!


To me one of the most exciting things is being like I get this expensive thing for $5 while thrifting! 
It's really nobodies business but your own what you wear/etc though. You do you.


----------



## lenarmc

Guuuuurrrrrl! Wear your shoes. My family seems to think I am rolling in it. NOT! I wear my thrifted/secondhand/consignment finds just like I would new items. Telling you not to wear those shoes sounds like it’s more about them than you anyway. 

If it were not for thrifting, I would never own my beloved designer jeans.


----------



## ann_iowa

Thank you for all the response and yes I will not be afraid to wear them!


----------



## GoStanford

It wasn't a deal...but it was on consignment and therefore I hope OK to share here.  I've wanted a piece of Emilio Pucci clothing or an accessory for a long time.  Here is a linen or linen-cotton blend scarf.  I used some tips from the kind people on the Hermes scarf forum about how to clean a delicate scarf.  This one had some perfume smells that were more intense than I first realized, maybe because it was packed up into a small parcel in my suitcase from the trip when I got it.

A little delicate soap/swishing around in a sink with a Shout color catcher, and then rolling up into a towel, and then hanging to dry:


----------



## SakuraSakura

I feel like I haven't been posting much on the forum. Life has been rough: a broken engagement along with a lowered GPA this school year. Truthfully, thrifting has been where everything seems to make sense. When I thrift, I feel wonderful and powerful. I have two months off now so you'll find me at thrift stores almost every day until school begins again. Until then... here's some goodies I have thrifted this past week: Keep in mind I don't include my normal Coach/Michael Kors finds unless they're vintage or really unique.

This adorable Dooney and Bourke Bumble Bee Bitsy Bag (Retails for $65, paid $2.99)


----------



## GoStanford

SakuraSakura said:


> I feel like I haven't been posting much on the forum. Life has been rough: a broken engagement along with a lowered GPA this school year. Truthfully, thrifting has been where everything seems to make sense.


Sorry to hear about the difficult times.  I hope that you come through everything with a renewed sense of strength and confidence.  Hope the forums can be a pleasant source of positive thoughts for you at this time.  Best wishes with school in the fall, and for smoother sailing over the summer.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I feel like I haven't been posting much on the forum. Life has been rough: a broken engagement along with a lowered GPA this school year. Truthfully, thrifting has been where everything seems to make sense. When I thrift, I feel wonderful and powerful. I have two months off now so you'll find me at thrift stores almost every day until school begins again. Until then... here's some goodies I have thrifted this past week: Keep in mind I don't include my normal Coach/Michael Kors finds unless they're vintage or really unique.
> 
> This adorable Dooney and Bourke Bumble Bee Bitsy Bag (Retails for $65, paid $2.99)


Enjoy your two months off...use it to heal and have fun and thrift. Look forward to your finds.
Love that Dooney..so wish we got them here...alas no such luck.


----------



## SakuraSakura

GoStanford said:


> Sorry to hear about the difficult times.  I hope that you come through everything with a renewed sense of strength and confidence.  Hope the forums can be a pleasant source of positive thoughts for you at this time.  Best wishes with school in the fall, and for smoother sailing over the summer.



Thank you for your kind words. Things have gotten really ugly (trying to get my things back) and he's been nothing but manipulative, demanding and controlling. I can't wait for all of this to be over as I am not putting myself through his unpredictable mood swings.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Things have gotten really ugly (trying to get my things back) and he's been nothing but manipulative, demanding and controlling. I can't wait for all of this to be over as I am not putting myself through his unpredictable mood swings.


You be strong girl...sounds like it was a wise thing to not go thru with it...you look after yourself...and if getting your things back means you get in any kind of danger or distress..let them go....you are far more important than things...take care.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I feel like I haven't been posting much on the forum. Life has been rough: a broken engagement along with a lowered GPA this school year. Truthfully, thrifting has been where everything seems to make sense. When I thrift, I feel wonderful and powerful. I have two months off now so you'll find me at thrift stores almost every day until school begins again. Until then... here's some goodies I have thrifted this past week: Keep in mind I don't include my normal Coach/Michael Kors finds unless they're vintage or really unique.
> 
> This adorable Dooney and Bourke Bumble Bee Bitsy Bag (Retails for $65, paid $2.99)


Oh that Dooney is adorable!

I’m so sorry about your hard times right now. I know when things were really tough for me thrifting kept my sanity, literally. The Sal Val was the only place where no one bothered me (still is) and all the workers were very nice and were too busy to chat which was fine because I didn’t want to chat anyway. Keep thrifting and keep your head up!  We’re here to cheer you on !


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Enjoy your two months off...use it to heal and have fun and thrift. Look forward to your finds.
> Love that Dooney..so wish we got them here...alas no such luck.



Dooneys are fairly uncommon here as well especially ones like this. I think I've only found a handful of leather ones in my thrifting career.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Oh that Dooney is adorable!
> 
> I’m so sorry about your hard times right now. I know when things were really tough for me thrifting kept my sanity, literally. The Sal Val was the only place where no one bothered me (still is) and all the workers were very nice and were too busy to chat which was fine because I didn’t want to chat anyway. Keep thrifting and keep your head up!  We’re here to cheer you on !



It's also much cheaper than therapy and at least I walk away with something fabulous!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> It's also much cheaper than therapy and at least I walk away with something fabulous!


There was a fantastic Sal Val a short subway ride from my therapist in Manhattan, I used to see her and then thrift, win-win !!


----------



## maxx

I have recently bought all of these beautiful vintage Leibers! All secondhand and I love every single one! Love Judith Leiber!


----------



## Narnanz

maxx said:


> I have recently bought all of these beautiful vintage Leibers! All secondhand and I love every single one! Love Judith Leiber!


Ok...WOW WOW WOW!!!....they are beautiful.
Love that brown one at the back...and that Dragon.
So much bling...dont know where to put my eyes!


----------



## whateve

maxx said:


> I have recently bought all of these beautiful vintage Leibers! All secondhand and I love every single one! Love Judith Leiber!


I love them, especially the dragon!


----------



## maxx

Narnanz said:


> Ok...WOW WOW WOW!!!....they are beautiful.
> Love that brown one at the back...and that Dragon.
> So much bling...dont know where to put my eyes!


Thank you so much! The wedding cake, shell, and dragonfly are also on the way to join these beauties.


----------



## GoStanford

maxx said:


> I have recently bought all of these beautiful vintage Leibers! All secondhand and I love every single one! Love Judith Leiber!


These are stunning.  When did you start collecting Judith Leiber pieces?


----------



## maxx

GoStanford said:


> These are stunning.  When did you start collecting Judith Leiber pieces?


About 2 months ago. I've fallen in love with her pieces!


----------



## chowlover2

maxx said:


> I have recently bought all of these beautiful vintage Leibers! All secondhand and I love every single one! Love Judith Leiber!


Gorgeous! I love the dragon and the bears!


----------



## bagnutt

maxx said:


> I have recently bought all of these beautiful vintage Leibers! All secondhand and I love every single one! Love Judith Leiber!


That is a lovely collection! The foo dog is gorgeous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Today was a good thrifting day besides being accused of tampering with prices. If anyone is interested in the story let me know and I'll type it out. I found a nylon prada for $7.99, prada shoes for $3.99, a kate spade tote for $6.49 and a coach travel case for $4.99! I will get to picture taking once I have the energy.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Today was a good thrifting day besides being accused of tampering with prices. If anyone is interested in the story let me know and I'll type it out. I found a nylon prada for $7.99, prada shoes for $3.99, a kate spade tote for $6.49 and a coach travel case for $4.99! I will get to picture taking once I have the energy.


Like your haul...just dont like that accusation.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Like your haul...just dont like that accusation.



The cashier apologized but just because you can't believe an item is priced cheaply doesn't mean I'm instantly guilty of doing something. Not everyone who prices items at thrift stores is looking to rip off potential buyers! When you see an $80 stained Coach bag, it makes you think about their supposed audience: low income people. It was kind of embarrassing being pulled aside so that a manager could check the tags. If I wanted to be petty, I would've complained to head office.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...I dont need so many sunglasses..most of these thrifted.. I just find them fun and I love looking them up and finding out about the likes of Ted Lapidus. Most of these were found for $2.


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> Ok...I dont need so many sunglasses..most of these thrifted.. I just find them fun and I love looking them up and finding out about the likes of Ted Lapidus. Most of these were found for $2.
> View attachment 4481813


That stand is fabulous for showing them all off!


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> It was there! At first I thought it was gone, but it was moved. I was so excited I grabbed it from behind the counter and gave it to the cashier! I had a 20 percent off, so it was $79.99. It came with the original dust bag and care tags! I'm still trying to figure out which season but I think the bag is from fall 2010. The wallet behind the bag was a free Marc by Marc Jacobs.


As I recall MJ bags have a date tag somewhere inside the pocket.


----------



## Narnanz

Found my first Tods bag I believe...just waiting on authentication on the tods forum. Dont see them much around where I live so I grabbed it. Only $5 so no biggy if its not real.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Found my first Tods bag I believe...just waiting on authentication on the tods forum. Dont see them much around where I live so I grabbed it. Only $5 so no biggy if its not real.


Sadly its fake. no one authenticated it but Tods dont have nylon zippers...so its fake. Bugger!!


----------



## Raven3766

ann_iowa said:


> I was so excited that I found a pair of Tory Burch at Goodwill but my family said I shouldn’t wear it because people know I can’t really afford it new. Hence people will know I thrift. So, do you proudly wear your awesome finds? do you tell people you thrift your items? I am torn because I really want to wear it but I also don’t want to be someone I am not. Thanks!


I have been thrifting for 14 years. I will wear what I find, give away what I find and sell what I find. I feel so happy and proud that I can have something special for a small price. Everyone in my life, knows that I thrift.  If they don't like it, who cares. One of my friends asked if I had a bag they could use for a cruise, I took her two.  I would absolutely wear those beautiful shoes.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I feel like I haven't been posting much on the forum. Life has been rough: a broken engagement along with a lowered GPA this school year. Truthfully, thrifting has been where everything seems to make sense. When I thrift, I feel wonderful and powerful. I have two months off now so you'll find me at thrift stores almost every day until school begins again. Until then... here's some goodies I have thrifted this past week: Keep in mind I don't include my normal Coach/Michael Kors finds unless they're vintage or really unique.
> 
> This adorable Dooney and Bourke Bumble Bee Bitsy Bag (Retails for $65, paid $2.99)


Honey "bee" gone to bad vibes. Enjoy your summer, thrift to your hearts content and know that everything will "bee" okay.


----------



## Raven3766

maxx said:


> I have recently bought all of these beautiful vintage Leibers! All secondhand and I love every single one! Love Judith Leiber!


I am a Judith Leiber fan! I love love love your bags....ooooohhhhh, you are so lucky. Second hand, oh I wish I could find one. Did I say I love love love your bags.....


----------



## Raven3766

I am loving everyone finds, I have been missing in action due to my fight with AT&T.  They cancelled my internet without permission and wanted me to get a more expensive one. They stated that I cancelled my internet...really? Anyway, I am back up and catching up. I've had some pretty great finds, will share later. I'm just happy to back home with my thrifty buddies.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I am loving everyone finds, I have been missing in action due to my fight with AT&T.  They cancelled my internet without permission and wanted me to get a more expensive one. They stated that I cancelled my internet...really? Anyway, I am back up and catching up. I've had some pretty great finds, will share later. I'm just happy to back home with my thrifty buddies.


I wondered where you were...glad to see you back.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I am loving everyone finds, I have been missing in action due to my fight with AT&T.  They cancelled my internet without permission and wanted me to get a more expensive one. They stated that I cancelled my internet...really? Anyway, I am back up and catching up. I've had some pretty great finds, will share later. I'm just happy to back home with my thrifty buddies.


Ughhhh!!  On the internet situation, I’m glad you’re back Raven!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhhh!!  On the internet situation, I’m glad you’re back Raven!


I have officially dumped AT&T and found a new provider. Thanks Tomsmom.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Wow. Chanel shoes for $1. Please tell me that are your size too.


I did answer, I thought I did not. So...anyway...any new finds?


----------



## Raven3766

So now I will post two finds; one is a Bacarrat vase for $6 and a brand new curling iron. I really needed one and this one was sealed in the box, $7.99.  Both were 30% off, so I was happy with my finds.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> So now I will post two finds; one is a Bacarrat vase for $6 and a brand new curling iron. I really needed one and this one was sealed in the box, $7.99.  Both were 30% off, so I was happy with my finds.
> View attachment 4489839
> View attachment 4489840


That vase is pretty...and isnt it always the way..the Thrifting Gods give you what you need when you need it.
I needed jeans and got Calvin Kleins for $5.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> I have officially dumped AT&T and found a new provider. Thanks Tomsmom.


I finally dumped AT&T for our home phone, about 4 years later than I should have.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So now I will post two finds; one is a Bacarrat vase for $6 and a brand new curling iron. I really needed one and this one was sealed in the box, $7.99.  Both were 30% off, so I was happy with my finds.
> View attachment 4489839
> View attachment 4489840



Yayyyy! For the curling iron and that vase is exquisite!


----------



## Raven3766

So two weeks ago, I found this vase.  I thought it was metal and glass. So I have been shifting it around, thinking about re-donating, sticking a votive in it, boxing it up...just treating it like the $2 I paid for it. Well, I was drinking coffee, decided to pick it up, and look at it once more.  It was the day of reckoning for this vase. After inspecting it once more, turns out it is completely made of glass. It is called cameo glass and I think the artist is Josef Hoffman. I believe it is worth a great deal, just not sure. I will need to do more research. It is numbered 93 of 100.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So two weeks ago, I found this vase.  I thought it was metal and glass. So I have been shifting it around, thinking about re-donating, sticking a votive in it, boxing it up...just treating it like the $2 I paid for it. Well, I was drinking coffee, decided to pick it up, and look at it once more.  It was the day of reckoning for this vase. After inspecting it once more, turns out it is completely made of glass. It is called cameo glass and I think the artist is Josef Hoffman. I believe it is worth a great deal, just not sure. I will need to do more research. It is numbered 93 of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495296
> View attachment 4495297
> View attachment 4495298


Oh wow Raven it is stunning !  please keep us posted !


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow Raven it is stunning !  please keep us posted !


Thanks Tomsmom, I most definitely will. Sometimes it is difficult, to find info. That's the problem with thrifting, sometimes you find things and don't know where to start. You would think it would become easier over time, but it doesn't. Well, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom, I most definitely will. Sometimes it is difficult, to find info. That's the problem with thrifting, sometimes you find things and don't know where to start. You would think it would become easier over time, but pit doesn't. Well, I will keep you posted.



I understand what you mean, I found a painting at a yard sale years ago that I love and it’s hanging in my house. I recently saw a print that was so so similar and the person who had it said the print was from tj maxx.


----------



## Miramar168

It really looks similar to this vase! (From a German website) You may need to find an antique specialist? Very cool though!


----------



## Raven3766

Miramar168 said:


> It really looks similar to this vase! (From a German website) You may need to find an antique specialist? Very cool though!


Yes, it does resemble Josef Hoffman.  I know of an online service that I used once. The problem is that they found the exact information, charged me $25. I will figure something out.


----------



## Simplyput

I found my first four leaf clover, a pendant $1.
--tory Burch dress $2 @ who
Longchamp purse $1 how
--18k tiger claw pendant from flea $20
--jade fish pendant $3
--The Lord's Prayer $1 from gwo
Mk jacket $1 gwo


----------



## Simplyput

I got 5 pieces of men's Dsquared2 from the flea market with tags and boxes. Storage auction. I paid $15.
Wasn't sure if initially they were real, but I ask the Dsquared2 group on fb and they confirmed authenticity. Stoked.
I got a necklace, two wristlet, belt and keychain. I may keep the keychain and necklace for myself or I might keep everything.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love Vintage sunnies almost more than new ones :
slim Gucci in burgundy and polarized Chanel in black


----------



## maxx

Three new Judith Leibers have joined the family!


----------



## Raven3766

maxx said:


> Three new Judith Leibers have joined the family!


OMG, THEY ARE SO BEAUTIFUL! Ok it's time for me to invest.


----------



## maxx

Definitely! You won't regret it


----------



## chowlover2

maxx said:


> Three new Judith Leibers have joined the family!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Narnanz

maxx said:


> Three new Judith Leibers have joined the family!


That Dragonfly is beautiful.


----------



## chowlover2

I am in love with the Koala Bear.


----------



## maxx

chowlover2 said:


> I am in love with the Koala Bear.


 
Me too! He's such a cutie.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom, I most definitely will. Sometimes it is difficult, to find info. That's the problem with thrifting, sometimes you find things and don't know where to start. You would think it would become easier over time, but it doesn't. Well, I will keep you posted.


Exactly!

This is what came to mind: I still don't know anything about it. I took it to my Dad in Europe but I don't think he did any research.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I've been MIA for the past few weeks. I ended up having to block the ex on everything, from his cell number to his Facebook. This is,unfortunately, for the best. I don't deserve the passive- aggressive guilt trips and manipulation. He told me that I ruined his life. That was fun. I do have a small, girlish crush on someone from my past. I'm actually excited to see where this crush takes me. I feel the life creeping back into my veins. It's wonderful. ANYWAYYYYY... I have been thrifting but pickings have been slim. I've found the usual Coach thing but there's only been a few stand-out pieces. I found a Tory Burch scarf for $5.50 and a Lanvin for $40.00.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> So two weeks ago, I found this vase.  I thought it was metal and glass. So I have been shifting it around, thinking about re-donating, sticking a votive in it, boxing it up...just treating it like the $2 I paid for it. Well, I was drinking coffee, decided to pick it up, and look at it once more.  It was the day of reckoning for this vase. After inspecting it once more, turns out it is completely made of glass. It is called cameo glass and I think the artist is Josef Hoffman. I believe it is worth a great deal, just not sure. I will need to do more research. It is numbered 93 of 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495296
> View attachment 4495297
> View attachment 4495298



It appears to follow the artistic trend of Art Nouveau. Glass art was really popular, especially with these sort of flowing lines, so it may be around the early 20th century.  I'm not basing this guess upon wear as I've seen artifacts in pristine condition, but this could be quite valuable if it is authentic (in the sense of being that old.)


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I've been MIA for the past few weeks. I ended up having to block the ex on everything, from his cell number to his Facebook. This is,unfortunately, for the best. I don't deserve the passive- aggressive guilt trips and manipulation. He told me that I ruined his life. That was fun. I do have a small, girlish crush on someone from my past. I'm actually excited to see where this crush takes me. I feel the life creeping back into my veins. It's wonderful. ANYWAYYYYY... I have been thrifting but pickings have been slim. I've found the usual Coach thing but there's only been a few stand-out pieces. I found a Tory Burch scarf for $5.50 and a Lanvin for $40.00.


Yeah....ruined his life...right....anyway, happy for you. Nothing like an old flame to light up a love life. Don't forget to upload your scarves.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Yeah....ruined his life...right....anyway, happy for you. Nothing like an old flame to light up a love life. Don't forget to upload your scarves.



Thanks, Raven! I will definitely have to move my caboose so you guys can get some yummy eye candy!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> It appears to follow the artistic trend of Art Nouveau. Glass art was really popular, especially with these sort of flowing lines, so it may be as early as the 1920s. I'm not basing this guess upon wear as I've seen artifacts in pristine condition, but this could be quite valuable if it is authentic (in the sense of being that old.)


I had it authenticated online and they said: 
Guarantee line:
An overlay glass vase.
Description:
The vase is in a frosted crystal with black abstract foliate designs on the four sides, the piece is numbered as 93/100.
Date:
20th century
Extra Notes:
From the photographs, this would appear to be a studio piece probably of Italian manufacture or design of the 1960-80 period. It is worth $500. (I find it hard to believe but it was someone from Barneby's)


----------



## Lubina

Raven3766 said:


> I had it authenticated online and they said:
> Guarantee line:
> An overlay glass vase.
> Description:
> The vase is in a frosted crystal with black abstract foliate designs on the four sides, the piece is numbered as 93/100.
> Date:
> 20th century
> Extra Notes:
> From the photographs, this would appear to be a studio piece probably of Italian manufacture or design of the 1960-80 period. It is worth $500. (I find it hard to believe but it was someone from Barneby's)


Hi,
I lurk and like under this topic, but haven't posted, until today!

So I shared your initial post and all the responses with a couple dealers, one of whom worked at an auction house, who also shared it with an art glass collector he knows. They are all very passionate, knowledgeable and had a bit to say.
They believe that the decorative style is not Art Nouveau, but Secessionist in nature; most reminiscent of the works from companies such as Weiner Werkstatte or Loetz.
Many designers participated in the Secessionist movement including Josef Hoffmann
 (they could not confirm the exact maker as different glass makers worked for the same and multiple companies).
The numbering is tricky. It could have been added after the fact (many fake Tiffany glass signatures were added to pieces after the fact) or if it was done during it could have been part of a limited series.

As for the $500 value it is odd that a price was assigned not knowing exactly who made it, the pattern and the market for it.
If it is old and from a Josef Hoffman caliber designer (they were not convinced it is Josef Hoffman) it could be easily worth over $1,000, but to ascribe a $ value the maker would have to be identified as well as the shape of the vase, the pattern and assess the condition.
If the vase is not a Josef Hoffman design caliber maker it would most likely be worth less than $500.
It is a form of cameo glass.
They do not believe it is Italian, most likely Czech/Bohemian/Austrian.
They believe it is early 20th century.
________________________________

UPDATE: My guy who knows a guy who knows a glass guy said it is a Josef Hoffman design, made by J & L Lobmeyr and is texting me me photos. I will post them when I get them.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Lubina said:


> Hi,
> I lurk and like under this topic, but haven't posted, until today!
> 
> So I shared your initial post and all the responses with a couple dealers, one of whom worked at an auction house, who also shared it with an art glass collector he knows. They are all very passionate, knowledgeable and had a bit to say.
> They believe that the decorative style is not Art Nouveau, but Secessionist in nature; most reminiscent of the works from companies such as Weiner Werkstatte or Loetz.
> Many designers participated in the Secessionist movement including Josef Hoffmann
> (they could not confirm the exact maker as different glass makers worked for the same and multiple companies).
> The numbering is tricky. It could have been added after the fact (many fake Tiffany glass signatures were added to pieces after the fact) or if it was done during it could have been part of a limited series.
> 
> As for the $500 value it is odd that a price was assigned not knowing exactly who made it, the pattern and the market for it.
> If it is old and from a Josef Hoffman caliber designer (they were not convinced it is Josef Hoffman) it could be easily worth over $1,000, but to ascribe a $ value the maker would have to be identified as well as the shape of the vase, the pattern and assess the condition.
> If the vase is not a Josef Hoffman design caliber maker it would most likely be worth less than $500.
> It is a form of cameo glass.
> They do not believe it is Italian, most likely Czech/Bohemian/Austrian.
> They believe it is early 20th century.
> ________________________________
> 
> UPDATE: My guy who knows a guy who knows a glass guy said it is a Josef Hoffman design, made by J & L Lobmeyr and is texting me me photos. I will post them when I get them.
> 
> View attachment 4501986
> View attachment 4501987



Interesting!  I knew it was early 20th century but I wasn't certain on what artistic movement it'd be  assigned to since they're fairly close within time. The mystery thickens... keep us updated!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lubina said:


> Hi,
> I lurk and like under this topic, but haven't posted, until today!
> 
> So I shared your initial post and all the responses with a couple dealers, one of whom worked at an auction house, who also shared it with an art glass collector he knows. They are all very passionate, knowledgeable and had a bit to say.
> They believe that the decorative style is not Art Nouveau, but Secessionist in nature; most reminiscent of the works from companies such as Weiner Werkstatte or Loetz.
> Many designers participated in the Secessionist movement including Josef Hoffmann
> (they could not confirm the exact maker as different glass makers worked for the same and multiple companies).
> The numbering is tricky. It could have been added after the fact (many fake Tiffany glass signatures were added to pieces after the fact) or if it was done during it could have been part of a limited series.
> 
> As for the $500 value it is odd that a price was assigned not knowing exactly who made it, the pattern and the market for it.
> If it is old and from a Josef Hoffman caliber designer (they were not convinced it is Josef Hoffman) it could be easily worth over $1,000, but to ascribe a $ value the maker would have to be identified as well as the shape of the vase, the pattern and assess the condition.
> If the vase is not a Josef Hoffman design caliber maker it would most likely be worth less than $500.
> It is a form of cameo glass.
> They do not believe it is Italian, most likely Czech/Bohemian/Austrian.
> They believe it is early 20th century.
> ________________________________
> 
> UPDATE: My guy who knows a guy who knows a glass guy said it is a Josef Hoffman design, made by J & L Lobmeyr and is texting me me photos. I will post them when I get them.
> 
> View attachment 4501986
> View attachment 4501987



Oh wow!  Thank you for all that info!


----------



## Raven3766

Lubina said:


> Hi,
> I lurk and like under this topic, but haven't posted, until today!
> 
> So I shared your initial post and all the responses with a couple dealers, one of whom worked at an auction house, who also shared it with an art glass collector he knows. They are all very passionate, knowledgeable and had a bit to say.
> They believe that the decorative style is not Art Nouveau, but Secessionist in nature; most reminiscent of the works from companies such as Weiner Werkstatte or Loetz.
> Many designers participated in the Secessionist movement including Josef Hoffmann
> (they could not confirm the exact maker as different glass makers worked for the same and multiple companies).
> The numbering is tricky. It could have been added after the fact (many fake Tiffany glass signatures were added to pieces after the fact) or if it was done during it could have been part of a limited series.
> 
> As for the $500 value it is odd that a price was assigned not knowing exactly who made it, the pattern and the market for it.
> If it is old and from a Josef Hoffman caliber designer (they were not convinced it is Josef Hoffman) it could be easily worth over $1,000, but to ascribe a $ value the maker would have to be identified as well as the shape of the vase, the pattern and assess the condition.
> If the vase is not a Josef Hoffman design caliber maker it would most likely be worth less than $500.
> It is a form of cameo glass.
> They do not believe it is Italian, most likely Czech/Bohemian/Austrian.
> They believe it is early 20th century.
> ________________________________
> 
> UPDATE: My guy who knows a guy who knows a glass guy said it is a Josef Hoffman design, made by J & L Lobmeyr and is texting me me photos. I will post them when I get them.
> 
> View attachment 4501986
> View attachment 4501987


Lubina, thank you lurking. I want to officially welcome you to this thread.  I thought it was a Josef Hoffman, the designs are too similar. I do appreciate your help. As stated before, I find wonderful items and do not know how to find sometimes, the artist or how much it is worth.  I accepted Barneby's appraisal, but I wasn't comfortable with it. So once again, thank you.


----------



## Narnanz

Lubina said:


> Hi,
> I lurk and like under this topic, but haven't posted, until today!
> 
> So I shared your initial post and all the responses with a couple dealers, one of whom worked at an auction house, who also shared it with an art glass collector he knows. They are all very passionate, knowledgeable and had a bit to say.
> They believe that the decorative style is not Art Nouveau, but Secessionist in nature; most reminiscent of the works from companies such as Weiner Werkstatte or Loetz.
> Many designers participated in the Secessionist movement including Josef Hoffmann
> (they could not confirm the exact maker as different glass makers worked for the same and multiple companies).
> The numbering is tricky. It could have been added after the fact (many fake Tiffany glass signatures were added to pieces after the fact) or if it was done during it could have been part of a limited series.
> 
> As for the $500 value it is odd that a price was assigned not knowing exactly who made it, the pattern and the market for it.
> If it is old and from a Josef Hoffman caliber designer (they were not convinced it is Josef Hoffman) it could be easily worth over $1,000, but to ascribe a $ value the maker would have to be identified as well as the shape of the vase, the pattern and assess the condition.
> If the vase is not a Josef Hoffman design caliber maker it would most likely be worth less than $500.
> It is a form of cameo glass.
> They do not believe it is Italian, most likely Czech/Bohemian/Austrian.
> They believe it is early 20th century.
> ________________________________
> 
> UPDATE: My guy who knows a guy who knows a glass guy said it is a Josef Hoffman design, made by J & L Lobmeyr and is texting me me photos. I will post them when I get them.
> 
> View attachment 4501986
> View attachment 4501987


You win the Coolness award for today....fabulous sleuthing!!


----------



## Lubina

Narnanz said:


> You win the Coolness award for today....fabulous sleuthing!!



Thank you! Glad I could help!



Raven3766 said:


> Lubina, thank you lurking. I want to officially welcome you to this thread.  I thought it was a Josef Hoffman, the designs are too similar. I do appreciate your help. As stated before, I find wonderful items and do not know how to find sometimes, the artist or how much it is worth.  I accepted Barneby's appraisal, but I wasn't comfortable with it. So once again, thank you.



Thank you! I thrift as well, I just have yet to post my finds. I like seeing what other people find!


----------



## jamamcg

Since the app stopped working I keep forgetting to check the Purse Forum (it used to be second nature) but I'm back. I cannot remember where I left off. My McQueen archive is still ever expanding and I have picked up a few other bits and pieces over the past few months. I will have to figure out how to upload pictures


----------



## jamamcg

ok managed to get this from my instagram 
Alexander McQueen patchwork suit from s/s 2004 
I bought the jacket as a gift to myself for completing my exams. She was in a terrible condition covered in stains and I think a few of them may have of been blood, but after a good soak in the bath and treated with stain removers she came up good as new. A fellow instagramer messages me that he saw the skirt for sale online, so i snapped it up and reunited the suit.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Oooh!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> ok managed to get this from my instagram
> Alexander McQueen patchwork suit from s/s 2004
> I bought the jacket as a gift to myself for completing my exams. She was in a terrible condition covered in stains and I think a few of them may have of been blood, but after a good soak in the bath and treated with stain removers she came up good as new. A fellow instagramer messages me that he saw the skirt for sale online, so i snapped it up and reunited the suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502233


That is so awesome Jama.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> ok managed to get this from my instagram
> Alexander McQueen patchwork suit from s/s 2004
> I bought the jacket as a gift to myself for completing my exams. She was in a terrible condition covered in stains and I think a few of them may have of been blood, but after a good soak in the bath and treated with stain removers she came up good as new. A fellow instagramer messages me that he saw the skirt for sale online, so i snapped it up and reunited the suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502233


*Missed you Jama!* How lucky finding the skirt to match this beautiful ensemble.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> *Missed you Jama!* How lucky finding the skirt to match this beautiful ensemble.


The power of community. Wouldn’t of found the skirt without my friend on Instagram.


----------



## jamamcg

Here is a recent piece. I stalked this jacket online for what seems forever. The price kept going up and down by extremes. And managed to snap it up when the price was low. Silk jacket with Tulle cocooning. she is so delicate I’m scared to touch her


----------



## Narnanz

Hey @jamamcg Do you know much about McQueen bags?...someone is asking about one in identify the bag thread.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a Missoni scarf for $4.99. It didn't have tags on it but I knew it was Missoni by the design, weave and fabric comp. I adore Missoni so this is a major win for me!  I also found this Rebecca Minkoff for $5.99.


----------



## Simplyput




----------



## Simplyput

Lord's Prayer $1 
Kate spade bucket $2
Dooney & Bourke $2
Kate spade 
Nwt Hilfiger dress from bins $1


----------



## Clearblueskies

jamamcg said:


> Here is a recent piece. I stalked this jacket online for what seems forever. The price kept going up and down by extremes. And managed to snap it up when the price was low. Silk jacket with Tulle cocooning. she is so delicate I’m scared to touch her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4503739


That’s amazing, congratulations!


----------



## Simplyput

I know this is not some people's fortay
I got two fur scarfs at the flea market. The lighter colour one is rabbit and the darker one with the tails is a mink.

Rabbit $2
Mink $8


----------



## Anne2010

*August 2019 purchase, CARVED ROCK CRYSTAL parure handmade in Sterling by Byron & Scott, of Colorado.*


----------



## Simplyput

I got these authentic Louis Vuitton bandouliere keepalls at the flea market. The nametag is from an older woman in her late 40s living in a $600000+ home. I am not sure why she could not pay on her storage unit.  The vendor sold these to me for $50 For the "smaller" one and $75 for each of the larger a total of $225. She took $25 off and I paid $200 for the entire lot. All of them are in excellent condition. Clothes mentor, a consignment store offered me $600 A bag, but I plan to keep all three. The sales assistant at CM said they never had LV this size. This lady at the flea market, another customer was seemed to be very upset because just the previous week I had bought the mink scarf, earlier in the year I got all those sterling bangles she missed and Saturday all these bags. She has a friend who rides the mobility bus who always makes snarky comments and rolls her eyes at me. Well, i am not looking for friends here or there. The vendor sold her a new lv name tag for $5 which should have went with these bags BUT it was "lighter". The vachetta hadn't darkened. My family and friends on Facebook were so happy for me. Itshadrian even liked them on IG. I carried one out to the store and walked away from my shopping cart and the cashier begged me to go back to my cart for fear someone might steal my 50. Yes, one 50 and two 60s. All made in France which is an extra bonus. I know $200 is a lot for secondhand and normally I brag about $25 or less. I did pay $200 on my authentic Favorite. My dad keeps asking me why I had to get all three. Yes, he is serious.


----------



## chowlover2

Anne2010 said:


> *August 2019 purchase, CARVED ROCK CRYSTAL parure handmade in Sterling by Byron & Scott, of Colorado.*


Gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

Anne2010 said:


> *August 2019 purchase, CARVED ROCK CRYSTAL parure handmade in Sterling by Byron & Scott, of Colorado.*


This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> I got these authentic Louis Vuitton bandouliere keepalls at the flea market. The nametag is from an older woman in her late 40s living in a $600000+ home. I am not sure why she could not pay on her storage unit.  The vendor sold these to me for $50 For the "smaller" one and $75 for each of the larger a total of $225. She took $25 off and I paid $200 for the entire lot. All of them are in excellent condition. Clothes mentor, a consignment store offered me $600 A bag, but I plan to keep all three. The sales assistant at CM said they never had LV this size. This lady at the flea market, another customer was seemed to be very upset because just the previous week I had bought the mink scarf, earlier in the year I got all those sterling bangles she missed and Saturday all these bags. She has a friend who rides the mobility bus who always makes snarky comments and rolls her eyes at me. Well, i am not looking for friends here or there. The vendor sold her a new lv name tag for $5 which should have went with these bags BUT it was "lighter". The vachetta hadn't darkened. My family and friends on Facebook were so happy for me. Itshadrian even liked them on IG. I carried one out to the store and walked away from my shopping cart and the cashier begged me to go back to my cart for fear someone might steal my 50. Yes, one 50 and two 60s. All made in France which is an extra bonus. I know $200 is a lot for secondhand and normally I brag about $25 or less. I did pay $200 on my authentic Favorite. My dad keeps asking me why I had to get all three. Yes, he is serious.


Great score!


----------



## Simplyput

Tomsmom said:


> Great score!


Thank you, sweetheart.❤❤


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> I got these authentic Louis Vuitton bandouliere keepalls at the flea market. The nametag is from an older woman in her late 40s living in a $600000+ home. I am not sure why she could not pay on her storage unit.  The vendor sold these to me for $50 For the "smaller" one and $75 for each of the larger a total of $225. She took $25 off and I paid $200 for the entire lot. All of them are in excellent condition. Clothes mentor, a consignment store offered me $600 A bag, but I plan to keep all three. The sales assistant at CM said they never had LV this size. This lady at the flea market, another customer was seemed to be very upset because just the previous week I had bought the mink scarf, earlier in the year I got all those sterling bangles she missed and Saturday all these bags. She has a friend who rides the mobility bus who always makes snarky comments and rolls her eyes at me. Well, i am not looking for friends here or there. The vendor sold her a new lv name tag for $5 which should have went with these bags BUT it was "lighter". The vachetta hadn't darkened. My family and friends on Facebook were so happy for me. Itshadrian even liked them on IG. I carried one out to the store and walked away from my shopping cart and the cashier begged me to go back to my cart for fear someone might steal my 50. Yes, one 50 and two 60s. All made in France which is an extra bonus. I know $200 is a lot for secondhand and normally I brag about $25 or less. I did pay $200 on my authentic Favorite. My dad keeps asking me why I had to get all three. Yes, he is serious.


I would love to find one, but three.....wow!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Hey @Raven3766 ..did you do anything with your wonderful thrifted white Chanel?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Hey @Raven3766 ..did you do anything with your wonderful thrifted white Chanel?


Nope, I've been quite busy. I have my first summer off and had a great relaxing time *sort of. Now I'm getting ready to go back to work and I don't want to.  It's funny when you have time off, you see what truly needs to be done with your home.  I am in the process of getting quotes for a new air conditioner. Do you know that people will actually look you in the face and tell you they are going to rip you off?


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Nope, I've been quite busy. I have my first summer off and had a great relaxing time *sort of. Now I'm getting ready to go back to work and I don't want to.  It's funny when you have time off, you see what truly needs to be done with your home.  I am in the process of getting quotes for a new air conditioner. Do you know that people will actually look you in the face and tell you they are going to rip you off?



Ughhh I’m sorry Raven about the ac people. Hopefully you’ll find an honest person soon !


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Nope, I've been quite busy. I have my first summer off and had a great relaxing time *sort of. Now I'm getting ready to go back to work and I don't want to.  It's funny when you have time off, you see what truly needs to be done with your home.  I am in the process of getting quotes for a new air conditioner. Do you know that people will actually look you in the face and tell you they are going to rip you off?


Ive just had a week off and had so much that I wanted to do at home...by the end of the week I had lost much of my motivation as the weather turned yucky.
I remember a few years ago someone rang and tried to talk my mother into getting airconditioning...she said no ( we couldnt really afford it) and they then asked what do we do to cool the house down in summer...My mother said "Open a window "...apparently there was a very long silence at the end of the phone and then they said thank you and goodbye.


----------



## Narnanz

Would like your opinion please guys.
My thirfted Cole Haan Eve that I thrifted I semi enjoy using. I got it for very little and given its colour loss and the fact someone got gold spray paint on it at some point , its not got any resale value. I would use it more if the centre zippered compartment wasnt there as I find it gets in the way when I want to put things in the bag.
Should I cut it out of the lining?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Would like your opinion please guys.
> My thirfted Cole Haan Eve that I thrifted I semi enjoy using. I got it for very little and given its colour loss and the fact someone got gold spray paint on it at some point , its not got any resale value. I would use it more if the centre zippered compartment wasnt there as I find it gets in the way when I want to put things in the bag.
> Should I cut it out of the lining?


If you think you would use it more, I would. I'm the last person to alter a bag as I feel like it is somehow wrong, but I've done it twice and haven't regretted it.


----------



## Simplyput

Well, something we already knew, but I needed to make it official. I had them authenticated by Designer Divas on Facebook.

Very happy.❤❤

But, even with an authentication there are always going to be a few whom will not be convinced. Some on Thrifter & Reseller (fb) said these are fake even though I told them they were authenticated. One lady said I thought she was jealous, but she is not jealous of my fake bags. I never said she was jealous. This other woman said I got ripped off $200. 



Well, there is a first for everything. Years ago i was told I lied about what I paid or where I found the stuff. They were saying i was working for a consignment store .Now, i am being told I have people to lie for me and that I am advertising other authenticators. They are a free, non-biased service. I would think they have a reputation and image to uphold. Maybe they tell people what they want to read? This is the internet. Somebody told me the other day in a group that I lied about my family's education, my dad's property and I photoshopped my degree and my educator license. Too funny makes me laugh and cry at the same time. Maybe I should disappear like the others do? I give them more help than they give me.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> I would love to find one, but three.....wow!!!!


Awww, you make me feel so loved.

I am going to be like you when I grow up. My sweet-water finds dont light a candle to yours. I want to find a Hermes bag (found a cloth one once) or a Cartier necklace.❤❤

One day...one day.

I am thinking of getting an artist to put initials or paint on them. 

I don't know why those people at the flea market, don't want me to have anything; it was the same with the Saks Company Store in Aberdeen years ago. Trying to figure it out.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I finally found my first Chanel scarf for $18.40.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I finally found my first Chanel scarf for $18.40.


That’s beautiful!


----------



## Simplyput

Found a Hermes scarf for three dollars.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Found a Hermes scarf for three dollars.


Beautiful!  I’ve yet to find any Hermès.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!  I’ve yet to find any Hermès.


Ive been lucky to find 3 , one is a bit iffy....It gave me such joy to find them. Especially in my town.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Ooh, it's scarf week. Does anybody have tips for me to wash the Chanel scarf? I normally use unscented castle soap in tepid water, rinse in cold water. I've used this method on scarves such as my chiffon alexander mcqueen skull scarf and a silk pucci.  Do you think this will be alright for it?


----------



## renee_nyc

$85 unworn Manolo Blahniks. Perfect for work.


----------



## renee_nyc

$85 unworn Manolo Blahnik


----------



## renee_nyc

Ugh sorry for the double post that I can’t edit or remove


----------



## Simplyput

My mom died today. 

As much as I miss her, I am glad she is pain-free.

Please no comments or questions or private messages. Thank you


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> My mom died today.
> 
> As much as I miss her, I am glad she is pain-free.
> 
> Please no comments or questions or private messages. Thank you


I'm sorry, but I have to say something. When my mom passed, the kind, considerate spirits on this thread help me get through it. I do understand what you mean when you say I miss her, and simultaneously say you are glad she is pain-free. I felt the exact way. So I am sorry and I understand. I will most definitely keep you in my prayers.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Simplyput said:


> My mom died today.
> 
> As much as I miss her, I am glad she is pain-free.
> 
> Please no comments or questions or private messages. Thank you



I will respect your wishes, but please know that we're here for you if you'd like to talk about it or just need some company.


----------



## SakuraSakura

renee_nyc said:


> $85 unworn Manolo Blahnik



These are so iconic and classic. Love them.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> My mom died today.
> 
> As much as I miss her, I am glad she is pain-free.
> 
> Please no comments or questions or private messages. Thank you


I’m so so sorry


----------



## renee_nyc

SakuraSakura said:


> These are so iconic and classic. Love them.


Thank you! And surprisingly comfortable!


----------



## Narnanz

Could not resist the bag...Metal Evening bag..not hallmarked at all..so not silver. Just thought it was lovely. Little bit more than I usually spend at NZ$40 but as I said...could not resist.
And a few little things to go in to my mothers doll house.


----------



## chowlover2

That evening bag is beautiful!


----------



## Jktgal

ann_iowa said:


> I was so excited that I found a pair of Tory Burch at Goodwill but my family said I shouldn’t wear it because people know I can’t really afford it new. Hence people will know I thrift. So, do you proudly wear your awesome finds? do you tell people you thrift your items? I am torn because I really want to wear it but I also don’t want to be someone I am not. Thanks!



I wear them proudly and I brag about finding them on the cheap. ANYBODY can have nice things if they have the money. It takes patience, perseverence, and an eye for style to have nice things at cheap prices.


----------



## Simplyput

Jktgal said:


> I wear them proudly and I brag about finding them on the cheap. ANYBODY can have nice things if they have the money. It takes patience, perseverence, and an eye for style to have nice things at cheap prices.


Well said!


----------



## i_love_vinegar

Simplyput said:


> I got these authentic Louis Vuitton bandouliere keepalls at the flea market. The nametag is from an older woman in her late 40s living in a $600000+ home. I am not sure why she could not pay on her storage unit.  The vendor sold these to me for $50 For the "smaller" one and $75 for each of the larger a total of $225. She took $25 off and I paid $200 for the entire lot. All of them are in excellent condition. Clothes mentor, a consignment store offered me $600 A bag, but I plan to keep all three. The sales assistant at CM said they never had LV this size. This lady at the flea market, another customer was seemed to be very upset because just the previous week I had bought the mink scarf, earlier in the year I got all those sterling bangles she missed and Saturday all these bags. She has a friend who rides the mobility bus who always makes snarky comments and rolls her eyes at me. Well, i am not looking for friends here or there. The vendor sold her a new lv name tag for $5 which should have went with these bags BUT it was "lighter". The vachetta hadn't darkened. My family and friends on Facebook were so happy for me. Itshadrian even liked them on IG. I carried one out to the store and walked away from my shopping cart and the cashier begged me to go back to my cart for fear someone might steal my 50. Yes, one 50 and two 60s. All made in France which is an extra bonus. I know $200 is a lot for secondhand and normally I brag about $25 or less. I did pay $200 on my authentic Favorite. My dad keeps asking me why I had to get all three. Yes, he is serious.



Deal of a lifetime! CONGRATULATIONS!! The bags look amazing


----------



## faithbw

ann_iowa said:


> I was so excited that I found a pair of Tory Burch at Goodwill but my family said I shouldn’t wear it because people know I can’t really afford it new. Hence people will know I thrift. So, do you proudly wear your awesome finds? do you tell people you thrift your items? I am torn because I really want to wear it but I also don’t want to be someone I am not. Thanks!



There's no shame in thrifting! I wear thrift store finds all the time. I've bought designer items new but there's a joy in being able to find those items for a steal. In fact, if I get a compliment on an item, I'll say exactly where I got it from. Finding nice items at the thrift store just shows that you have a great sense of style AND you have good financial sense.


----------



## Simplyput

i_love_vinegar said:


> Deal of a lifetime! CONGRATULATIONS!! The bags look amazing


Thank you. You made my day.❤


----------



## Tomsmom

I just wanted to post a pic of a painting I found at a yard sale some years back, haven’t been able to find anything about it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have a fun little story to share.I found Gucci boots for $3.99 at a Value Village. I decided to go check another one out. I see this woman carrying a pair of Gucci flats in her hand. I stop to pay her mad respect, and I realize they're my size. The boots are her size. We spend an hour thrifting together while she tells me about her job, which is fashion photography. We end up decided to swap shoes: she purchases the flats and gives them to me. In the end, she gives me her cellular number so we can thrift together in the future. They fit like a dream but the peeptoe is a little tight. Any advice on how to stretch it a bit?


----------



## VintageLVer

ann_iowa said:


> I was so excited that I found a pair of Tory Burch at Goodwill but my family said I shouldn’t wear it because people know I can’t really afford it new. Hence people will know I thrift. So, do you proudly wear your awesome finds? do you tell people you thrift your items? I am torn because I really want to wear it but I also don’t want to be someone I am not. Thanks!


Girl, I thrift and I’m proud of it! I BRAG about my finds. I am not rich. But I sure look it. I currently own a pair of Prada heels, Burberry rain boots, Burberry espadrille wedges, a Gucci bag, a Gucci agenda, 2 LV handbags, a LV Pochette, a Epi Leather GM agenda, an LV Sarah wallet and an Epi wallet, all thrifted. I love to look at the going price for the item as new and compare it to what I spent. Makes me feel smart and classy at the same time. Plus, designer items are made to last. Someone’s trash will always be someone  else’s treasure. I like to imagine who the classy rich person was and the life they lived before they abandoned their bags or shoes. What type of life did it have before me? Was the owner a big time business executive? Someone famous? Who knows! I also feel that maybe because I cannot afford to walk into LV and buy much more than a scarf, I can now walk in and not feel out of place. I never came from money, but I now make enough to treat myself to some gently used pre-owned goods. As long as there is life left in it, why not? I love being thrifty. Just today, I walked into Goodwill and bought 5 nice never worn Ann Taylor shirts and some super cute shorts and scored a really nice Coach bag, all for $15. I’ll probably consign the Coach after I carry it a couple of times, I usually wear a few times then consign those finds for something much nicer. I got this new LV wallet just the other day because I turned in my Goodwill finds to a higher end consignment shop and just used the funds to score this beauty! Now I have a brand new to me LV wallet and it literally cost me maybe $30 in random Goodwill finds. Which I then turned over to Clothes Mentor and got $100 in credit, which was the cost of the wallet! So I made like $70 by thrifting, the basically just traded for the wallet, so in my eyes it only cost me $30. Don’t be ashamed! Be proud that you are so savvy and know how to spend your hard earned money. I honestly think even if I was rich, I’d still thrift. It’s the thrill of the chase for me, I get a high by sifting through a bunch of junk to find like new items. It’s like treasure hunting!!!! I am too cheap to even pay full Goodwill price most of the time. I always check the color of the week racks first. I only pay full GW price if it’s an item I REALLY like. And I know I’m cheap because when I go to TJMaxx or some other discount store, I look at the tag and say, oh my...that’s wayyyy too much, I can get something similar at the GW for $1! And people still think I’m crazy for dropping $100 on a bag...but those same people spend $100 on one outfit. And I just got a designer handbag which I can carry every day, where that $50 shirt will likely be worn once and then donated to, you guessed it, Goodwill, where I will be waiting to scoop it up. Circle of life, Hahaha.


----------



## VintageLVer

Tomsmom said:


> If I thrift it and like it yes I definitely wear it!  Omg I have designer denim and bags that I never would have bought if it weren’t for thrifting. I don’t think about what other people think of what I wear.


Yes!!!! I got some Citizens for Humanity Jeans the other day for $9!!!! I honestly used to be so embarrassed and would not be caught in a Goodwill...now...I pretty much only shop eBay, Clothes Mentor and Goodwill. I have to REALLY lust over an item to pay full price for it. And I mean really...like about the only exception is Doc Martens because they form to your foot, so I only buy those brand new. And obviously undergarments and socks are always purchased brand new. Aside from that, I’ll thrift it. I’m really picky about shoes, they need to be in excellent like new condition. But shirts and jeans, as long as they look like they have only been worn a few times, I’m all about it. And handbags I’ll buy in slightly worse condition if I know I can clean them up a bit. Sometimes they just need a little leather conditioner and a wipe down and they look new!


----------



## VintageLVer

Simplyput said:


> 1. Minkoff tote with matching coin purse $3 @ the bins
> 2. Two Michael kors animal print dresses for $2 a piece at the bins and flea market
> 3.vintage le creuset Dutch oven $15
> 4. Brown ball necklace 2 of them for $1 each
> 5. Qvc rt $325, I paid $20 14k and 925


OMG that Le Creuset was a STEAL!!!!! I’m so jealous!!!!! I’ve been looking for a deal on one for years, but I guess I don’t get that lucky. My boyfriend would kill for one, and I’d love to make him happy and surprise him with one someday. He’s not materialistic at all, and he doesn’t understand my bag obsession but he is a minimalist and a Le Creuset is one of the few things he wants. At least he doesn’t question me when I come home with a new LV or Gucci. He doesn’t understand my handbag obsession. Guess the fact that we keep finances separate helps too. But even he can appreciate it when I say babe, ummmmm I just spent $100 bidding on this LV GM agenda...but it retails for $850! And it’s 20 years old and looks new! He does appreciate things that are built to last, so I don’t think he has too much of a problem with my luxury addictions. He also likes to joke with me and say all my stuff is fake. LMAO


----------



## jamamcg

Ok so this is no bargain by any means, but she is oh so pretty. Literally the most amount of money I have ever spent on a single item. I am now on ban island for the next year and a half. Come say hello if you are passing . 
Alexander McQueen bias cut silk chiffon patchwork gown from S/S 2004


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Ok so this is no bargain by any means, but she is oh so pretty. Literally the most amount of money I have ever spent on a single item. I am now on ban island for the next year and a half. Come say hello if you are passing .
> Alexander McQueen bias cut silk chiffon patchwork gown from S/S 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528025


Ohhhh...that's so pretty...worth it...so worth it!!!


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Ok so this is no bargain by any means, but she is oh so pretty. Literally the most amount of money I have ever spent on a single item. I am now on ban island for the next year and a half. Come say hello if you are passing .
> Alexander McQueen bias cut silk chiffon patchwork gown from S/S 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528025


That gown is stunning Jama! Worth ever penny!


----------



## itsmree

faithbw said:


> There's no shame in thrifting! I wear thrift store finds all the time. I've bought designer items new but there's a joy in being able to find those items for a steal. In fact, if I get a compliment on an item, I'll say exactly where I got it from. Finding nice items at the thrift store just shows that you have a great sense of style AND you have good financial sense.


LOL - i am like you - i know I don't have to, but I am proud of my scores. people will say, "Love that sweater."  for the life of me, i can not just say "thanks."  I have to say, "ah, thanks, "4.99 at goodwill."  LOL


----------



## BeenBurned

itsmree said:


> LOL - i am like you - i know I don't have to, but I am proud of my scores. people will say, "Love that sweater."  for the life of me, i can not just say "thanks."  I have to say, "ah, thanks, "4.99 at goodwill."  LOL


If enough people show pride in their finds, it'll help remove some of the stigma from thrifting.


----------



## itsmree

ann_iowa said:


> I was so excited that I found a pair of Tory Burch at Goodwill but my family said I shouldn’t wear it because people know I can’t really afford it new. Hence people will know I thrift. So, do you proudly wear your awesome finds? do you tell people you thrift your items? I am torn because I really want to wear it but I also don’t want to be someone I am not. Thanks!


OMG - wear those shoes with pride.  How are you pretending to be someone you are not.. YOU scored a great deal.. YOU are a deal shopper. YOU own a pair of Tory Burch flats.  So put those shoes on girl!  If you have people that will judge you because you "thrift," you need better friends. All my friends know I thrift and I wear my finds with pride


----------



## drifter

jamamcg said:


> Ok so this is no bargain by any means, but she is oh so pretty. Literally the most amount of money I have ever spent on a single item. I am now on ban island for the next year and a half. Come say hello if you are passing .
> Alexander McQueen bias cut silk chiffon patchwork gown from S/S 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528025


Breath-takingly beautiful!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi all-article from WSJ and I think it is relevant here  [[ Moderators-Please move if it is not. Thx ]]. 

By 
Dana Thomas
Aug. 29, 2019 12:37 pm ET

Every day, millions of people buy clothes with nary a thought about the consequences. American shoppers snap up about five times more clothing now than they did in 1980. In 2018, that averaged 68 garments a year, the online firm Rent the Runway told the New Yorker. As a whole, the world’s citizens acquire some 80 billion apparel items annually. And on average—average—each piece will be worn seven times before getting tossed, according to a 2015 study by the British charity Barnado’s. In China, it’s just three times, says the Chinese fashion-rental platform Y Closet.

Experts predict that the world’s population will swell to 8.5 billion by 2030 and that GDP per capita will rise by about 2% a year in developed countries and 4% in developing ones. If these estimates are right and we don’t change our consumption habits, the world will collectively buy 63% more clothing, Boston Consulting Group reports—from 62 million tons a year to 102 million. 

In Tokyo, you can score a tailored suit from a vending machine.

All this is by design. In airports, you can pick up an entire new wardrobe on the way to the gate. In Tokyo, you can score a tailored suit from a vending machine. Love that outfit on Instagram? Click and it’s yours. Walk into a fashion store: Techno thumps, surfaces gleam and the light is desert-sharp—the better to see the abundance of offerings. Price becomes almost moot. We’re often so beguiled and overstimulated that we forget to consider such fundamentals as quality or to ask if we really need yet another sweater or dress.

This isn’t sustainable.

Since the invention of the mechanical loom more than two centuries ago, fashion has often been a dirty, unscrupulous business, exploiting humans and the Earth alike. Slavery, child labor and prison labor have all been integral parts of the fashion supply chain at one time or another—including today. On occasion, society has righted some of these wrongs through legislation or labor-union pressure. But greed and trade deals without human-rights and labor protections have often undercut those good works.

Until the late 1970s, the U.S. produced at least 70% of the apparel that Americans purchased, says the Bureau of Labor Statistics. Thanks to the New Deal, for much of the 20th century, brands and manufacturers were expected to adhere to strict national labor laws. But in the late 1980s, a new part of the industry cropped up: “fast fashion,” trendy, inexpensive garments mass produced at lightning speed in subcontracted factories and hawked in thousands of chain stores world-wide.
Fast fashion gets a great many of its design ideas from fashion shows. Guests lining the runways upload pictures and video clips on social media, and fast-fashion design teams peruse those images, note the number of “likes”—a free, instant market study—and choose which ones they want to steal, loosely reinterpret and produce for pennies apiece. 

To keep prices low, fast fashion slashed manufacturing costs—and the cheapest labor was in the world’s poorest countries. The sector reset the way that all clothing—from luxury garments to athletic wear—is conceived, advertised and sold. In 30 years, McKinsey & Company reports, fashion has grown from a $500 billion trade, primarily domestically produced, to a $2.4 trillion a year global behemoth. 

The fallout has been vast. Labor in wealthier countries was hit first. In 1991, the Bureau of Labor Statistics says, 56.2% of all clothing purchased in the U.S. was American-made; by 2012, it was down to 2.5%. Between 1990 and 2012, the bureau reports, the U.S. textile and garment industry lost more than three-quarters of the sector’s labor force. U.S. factories sat empty even while apparel and textile jobs globally nearly doubled, from 34 million in 1990 to nearly 58 million in 2012.

The reason was simple. According to a 2016 AP-GfK poll, when given the choice between buying a $50 pair of pants made offshore or an $85 pair manufactured in the U.S., 67% of respondents said they’d go for the cheaper pants. The response was the same even if their annual household income was more than $100,000.

Fast fashion has been hugely lucrative for the apparel industry’s top players. In 2018, Forbes reported, five of the world’s 55 richest people were fashion-company owners (and that isn’t counting the three Waltons of Walmart). 

To be sure, the offshoring of clothes production has been a tremendous economic engine for poor countries, lifting millions from extreme poverty. Take Bangladesh: According to the World Bank’s International Finance Corporation, the country’s $28 billion textile and apparel industries are vital to its economy, “generating 20% of GDP and over 80% of export earnings, while employing 4.5 million people, mostly women.” As Siddiqur Rahman, president of the Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association (BGMEA), told me in 2018, “Our economy is dependent on it.” 

Between 2006 and 2012, more than 500 apparel workers died in Bangladesh in factory fires, says a labor-rights group.

But the human cost is high. Worker safety remains a major problem, as the catastrophic 2012 Tazreen factory fire and the 2013 Rana Plaza building collapse in Bangladesh proved. Between 2006 and 2012, more than 500 apparel workers died in Bangladesh in factory fires, reports the International Labor Rights Forum (ILRF). And even with international industry-led reforms like the Accord on Fire and Building Safety in Bangladesh—which was founded after the Rana Plaza tragedy and counts PVH Corp., Fast Retailing and H&M as members—conditions have been slow to improve. Earlier this month, the BGMEA reported that only one out of eight factories passed recent inspections under the accord.

Fashion—from factory to retail floor—employs one out of six people on Earth, according to the 2015 documentary “The True Cost,” making it one of the most labor-intensive industries. Yet fewer than 2% of garment workers earn a living wage, the amount economists deem necessary to cover essentials such as housing, food and clothing, according to reports by Oxfam, Human Rights Watch and the ILRF.

Another victim of fast fashion has been the environment. The World Bank estimates that the sector is responsible for nearly 20% of all industrial water pollution annually. The fashion industry releases 10% of the carbon emissions in our air, according to McKinsey, and uses a fourth of all chemicals produced world-wide. 
Of the more than 100 billion items of clothing produced each year, some 20% go unsold. Leftovers are usually buried, shredded or incinerated. The Environmental Protection Agency reported in 2015 that Americans sent 10.5 million tons of textiles (the majority of it clothing) to landfills that year. And most clothing contains synthetics, and most synthetics aren’t biodegradable. 

Thanks to advocates, creators, innovators, investors and retailers—and a rising generation of conscientious consumers—segments of the apparel industry are slowly moving to more principled practices. The self-described “conscious designer” Stella McCartney has led the way, first at Kering, the Paris-based luxury group that formerly owned half her company, and now at LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton , which recently named her a “special adviser” on sustainability. Zara and H&M have launched capsule collections made with sustainable materials. And H&M has pledged only to source organic, recycled or sustainable cotton by 2020 and to be “climate positive” by 2040. “We are going to be in this industry not for the next three years but for the next 30 years,” H&M’s sustainability chief, Anna Gedda, told me. “We have to make sure we have created circumstances that allow us to do that.”

But consumers will play the key role in demanding change. We can start by reading clothing labels and considering where and how items are made before buying them. For what we already own, we can wash less, repair more, toss less and consider resale. We can give our wardrobes a longer life—and be far less casual, as an ethical matter, about our clothes.



VintageLVer said:


> Yes!!!! I got some Citizens for Humanity Jeans the other day for $9!!!! I honestly used to be so embarrassed and would not be caught in a Goodwill...now...I pretty much only shop eBay, Clothes Mentor and Goodwill. I have to REALLY lust over an item to pay full price for it. And I mean really...like about the only exception is Doc Martens because they form to your foot, so I only buy those brand new. And obviously undergarments and socks are always purchased brand new. Aside from that, I’ll thrift it. I’m really picky about shoes, they need to be in excellent like new condition. But shirts and jeans, as long as they look like they have only been worn a few times, I’m all about it. And handbags I’ll buy in slightly worse condition if I know I can clean them up a bit. Sometimes they just need a little leather conditioner and a wipe down and they look new!





BeenBurned said:


> If enough people show pride in their finds, it'll help remove some of the stigma from thrifting.


----------



## BeenBurned

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all-article from WSJ and I think it is relevant here  [[ Moderators-Please move if it is not. Thx ]].
> 
> By
> Dana Thomas
> Aug. 29, 2019 12:37 pm ET
> 
> Since the invention of the mechanical loom more than two centuries ago, fashion has often been a dirty, unscrupulous business, exploiting humans and the Earth alike. Slavery, child labor and prison labor have all been integral parts of the fashion supply chain at one time or another—including today. On occasion, society has righted some of these wrongs through legislation or labor-union pressure. But greed and trade deals without human-rights and labor protections have often undercut those good works.


Dana Thomas is the author of How Luxury Lost its Luster, a book about the counterfeit industry and the contents will turn your stomach.


----------



## Narnanz

Found an Enny made in Italy bag..navy and a bit rough. Wasnt as successful with cleaning her up but she still has life in her....little bit of my time and $3 is ok in my book.
Here are the before and afters...dont know if  you can much difference. For some reason my camera on this tablet wont focus very well.


----------



## sdkitty

you all get such great bargains.....I don't see designer stuff at my local thrift stores (the few times I go in).  They may have a Coach bag and they'll put it in a glass case.
I did get a pair of AG jeans once for $1 but they were very worn.  I put money into repairing them and then decided they were too baggy and donated them.
I do get some nice things at the consignment store.  Not as cheap as a thrift store but a lot better than FP.


----------



## inkfade

sdkitty said:


> you all get such great bargains.....I don't see designer stuff at my local thrift stores (the few times I go in).  They may have a Coach bag and they'll put it in a glass case.
> I did get a pair of AG jeans once for $1 but they were very worn.  I put money into repairing them and then decided they were too baggy and donated them.
> I do get some nice things at the consignment store.  Not as cheap as a thrift store but a lot better than FP.



Same. I only ever see ratty fabric Coach bags locked behind a glass case, as if they're worth the asking price with the condition they're in lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> you all get such great bargains.....I don't see designer stuff at my local thrift stores (the few times I go in).  They may have a Coach bag and they'll put it in a glass case.
> I did get a pair of AG jeans once for $1 but they were very worn.  I put money into repairing them and then decided they were too baggy and donated them.
> I do get some nice things at the consignment store.  Not as cheap as a thrift store but a lot better than FP.


I find you have to go often and be in the mood to “hunt”. I go through almost all the racks except men’s (my dh doesn’t personally like thrifted finds unless they are brand spanking new...anyway lol), I only go when I have the time to go through the racks. I don’t always find huge finds, some days like today I scored brand new Nike sneakers for my dh’s best friend and Levi’s for my dd. Nothing to really write home about but still a successful trip.


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> I find you have to go often and be in the mood to “hunt”. I go through almost all the racks except men’s (my dh doesn’t personally like thrifted finds unless they are brand spanking new...anyway lol), I only go when I have the time to go through the racks. I don’t always find huge finds, some days like today I scored brand new Nike sneakers for my dh’s best friend and Levi’s for my dd. Nothing to really write home about but still a successful trip.


I guess you have to have the patience....and some of those stores are better than others.


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> I guess you have to have the patience....and some of those stores are better than others.


Yes patience is key!  And knowing what to look for also. I learned so many designer names just hanging around this thread and site. Last year I found a sweater from Row for under 10.00 that retailed for a ridiculous amount of money. So many people passed that sweater by and here I was almost hyperventilating lol!


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Yes patience is key!  And knowing what to look for also. I learned so many designer names just hanging around this thread and site. Last year I found a sweater from Row for under 10.00 that retailed for a ridiculous amount of money. So many people passed that sweater by and here I was almost hyperventilating lol!


sometimes you get lucky when the seller (or employee) doesn't know what they're selling......I got a pair of $200 jeans (AG) at TJ Maxx one time for $10.  Clearly a mistake.


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> sometimes you get lucky when the seller (or employee) doesn't know what they're selling......I got a pair of $200 jeans (AG) at TJ Maxx one time for $10.  Clearly a mistake.


That’s awesome !


----------



## Raven3766

sdkitty said:


> I guess you have to have the patience....and some of those stores are better than others.


Yes, you must have patience.  I find all types of items while thrifting. One time I found Manolos, one size too small and a Givenchy scarf.  I made it to the register and the manager said ah man! The Manolos were $5.99 and the Givenchy scarf was ...I believe $3.  I gave him the Manolos and said I didn't want them, he could have them. I kept the Givenchy and reminded him that you will never find everything. I told him to get over it and know that his store is making money and "you will not find everything". He said, okay. "I will let it sink in".


----------



## sdkitty

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, you must have patience.  I find all types of items while thrifting. One time I found Manolos, one size too small and a Givenchy scarf.  I made it to the register and the manager said ah man! The Manolos were $5.99 and the Givenchy scarf was ...I believe $3.  I gave him the Manolos and said I didn't want them, he could have them. I kept the Givenchy and reminded him that you will never find everything. I told him to get over it and know that his store is making money and "you will not find everything". He said, okay. "I will let it sink in".


that manager probably wanted the stuff to re-sell


----------



## Lubina

sdkitty said:


> you all get such great bargains.....I don't see designer stuff at my local thrift stores (the few times I go in).  They may have a Coach bag and they'll put it in a glass case.
> I did get a pair of AG jeans once for $1 but they were very worn.  I put money into repairing them and then decided they were too baggy and donated them.
> I do get some nice things at the consignment store.  Not as cheap as a thrift store but a lot better than FP.



Time of day and location makes a difference. My closest GW has a better selection in the afternoon after they put out items as opposed to morning when they first open. I am not sure if the big thrift stores (GW, SA) transfer items from other stores or a central location or rely solely on what is donated at their location, but I tend to have better luck in stores that are near nicer areas or urban and urban adjacent areas where people tend to spend more money on better quality clothing, but even that doesn't guarantee good finds. I see a lot of fast fashion and cheaply made items that are barely clinging to the hanger.  It truly is a hunt.


----------



## sdkitty

Lubina said:


> Time of day and location makes a difference. My closest GW has a better selection in the afternoon after they put out items as opposed to morning when they first open. I am not sure if the big thrift stores (GW, SA) transfer items from other stores or a central location or rely solely on what is donated at their location, but I tend to have better luck in stores that are near nicer areas or urban and urban adjacent areas where people tend to spend more money on better quality clothing, but even that doesn't guarantee good finds. I see a lot of fast fashion and cheaply made items that are barely clinging to the hanger.  It truly is a hunt.


we have one in our area that I think transfers items to a bigger central location....I got a bit concerned one time because I brought in some clothes including a leather jacket and I saw an employee carrying my stuff out the door.  but later I realized they were probably transferring them to the big store


----------



## Hurrem1001

Narnanz said:


> Found an Enny made in Italy bag..navy and a bit rough. Wasnt as successful with cleaning her up but she still has life in her....little bit of my time and $3 is ok in my book.
> Here are the before and afters...dont know if  you can much difference. For some reason my camera on this tablet wont focus very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531737
> View attachment 4531739


I think this is a really pretty bag.


----------



## hae_yall

faithbw said:


> There's no shame in thrifting! I wear thrift store finds all the time. I've bought designer items new but there's a joy in being able to find those items for a steal. In fact, if I get a compliment on an item, I'll say exactly where I got it from. Finding nice items at the thrift store just shows that you have a great sense of style AND you have good financial sense.




I agree: there is joy in the absolute bargain!  Plus, it's no one's business where you got your bag from - it could've been a gift for all anyone knows.  Thrifting / consignment shopping is good for the pocketbook AND the environment!


----------



## Simplyput

I was so excited to find these Josie Maran sealed beauty creams. They were half off for the Labor day sale. I bought all of them, 12 jars. Reminded me of when I use to work at Sephora.

Boutique dress, should have modeled it. Really pretty $5 from flea market.

Tumi fanny pack $4 from the flea market 

Net topshop angora sweater. Paid a little over one dollar at the bins.


----------



## Narnanz

Havent posted here in a while. So thought I would show the few small treasures Ive found in the last few weeks.
Some lovely scarves , Tino Cosma , a silk Liberty of London and a few others.
A few bags and leather items, Guess Letty dual handle bag from 2013, and a ostrich skin vintage bag by Cape Town firm Corbeau.
Few belts for a bit of fun.


----------



## VintageLVer

Love my new-to-me Louis Vuitton Epi Leather GM agenda! Won an eBay bid, only $105!


----------



## Narnanz

VintageLVer said:


> View attachment 4538471
> View attachment 4538472
> View attachment 4538473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new-to-me Louis Vuitton Epi Leather GM agenda! Won an eBay bid, only $105!


Thats a great deal.


----------



## VintageLVer

Narnanz said:


> Thats a great deal.


I thought for sure it was a MM when I placed the bid...to my surprise it was the GM! It has a little wear and tear but for being 18 years old it’s in pretty good condition.


----------



## LisaK026

Narnanz said:


> Havent posted here in a while. So thought I would show the few small treasures Ive found in the last few weeks.
> Some lovely scarves , Tino Cosma , a silk Liberty of London and a few others.
> A few bags and leather items, Guess Letty dual handle bag from 2013, and a ostrich skin vintage bag by Cape Town firm Corbeau.
> Few belts for a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538336
> View attachment 4538338
> View attachment 4538341
> View attachment 4538342


LOVE the ostrich bag.


----------



## LisaK026

VintageLVer said:


> View attachment 4538471
> View attachment 4538472
> View attachment 4538473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new-to-me Louis Vuitton Epi Leather GM agenda! Won an eBay bid, only $105!


I found the "official" LV paper inserts for that at a yard sale. Sold them on eBay for almost $100


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> Ok so this is no bargain by any means, but she is oh so pretty. Literally the most amount of money I have ever spent on a single item. I am now on ban island for the next year and a half. Come say hello if you are passing .
> Alexander McQueen bias cut silk chiffon patchwork gown from S/S 2004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528025


Scrolling up I saw that beautiful dress, and before I saw who posted it, I KNEW it was you!


----------



## VintageLVer

LisaK026 said:


> I found the "official" LV paper inserts for that at a yard sale. Sold them on eBay for almost $100


Oh wow, what a find! I wish I had LV inserts, but my Hobby Lobby ones are really cute, so I’ll stick with my $10 ones. LOL


----------



## Narnanz

LisaK026 said:


> LOVE the ostrich bag.


Gave her a clean and used my suede cleaner on the spots on the inside...very gently. Think shes about 60 at least I think. Have sent pictures to Corbeau to see if they can tell me more. Got her for NZ $2 and did not want her to disappear and be forgotten.
Felt really classy and elegant with her over my arm.


----------



## VintageLVer

Narnanz said:


> Gave her a clean and used my suede cleaner on the spots on the inside...very gently. Think shes about 60 at least I think. Have sent pictures to Corbeau to see if they can tell me more. Got her for NZ $2 and did not want her to disappear and be forgotten.
> Felt really classy and elegant with her over my arm.
> View attachment 4538620
> View attachment 4538627


60 years old? What a gorgeous find! Immaculate condition for its age if I understood that correctly! What a beaut!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

VintageLVer said:


> 60 years old? What a gorgeous find! Immaculate condition for its age if I understood that correctly! What a beaut!!!!


Well I think she about that old...Corbeau started in 1947 . Will have to wait until I hear from them to give me age..But shes old either way.
If anyone has an idea on what her age might be please chime in.
Dont want to make a lady older than she is.


----------



## VintageLVer

Narnanz said:


> Well I think she about that old...Corbeau started in 1947 . Will have to wait until I hear from them to give me age..But shes old either way.
> If anyone has an idea on what her age might be please chime in.
> Dont want to make a lady older than she is.


Good luck in your findings! I’m not familiar with the brand at all, but I can tell she’s a beautiful bag, and certainly don’t offend her! She looks great for her age, regardless how seasoned she may be.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Gave her a clean and used my suede cleaner on the spots on the inside...very gently. Think shes about 60 at least I think. Have sent pictures to Corbeau to see if they can tell me more. Got her for NZ $2 and did not want her to disappear and be forgotten.
> Felt really classy and elegant with her over my arm.
> View attachment 4538620
> View attachment 4538627


I love ostrich!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

I wonder, where is that Hospice Shop located? Is it a network of stores?


----------



## Narnanz

BelleZeBoob said:


> I wonder, where is that Hospice Shop located? Is it a network of stores?


It's in New Zealand...and just a local one to my town.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Gave her a clean and used my suede cleaner on the spots on the inside...very gently. Think shes about 60 at least I think. Have sent pictures to Corbeau to see if they can tell me more. Got her for NZ $2 and did not want her to disappear and be forgotten.
> Felt really classy and elegant with her over my arm.
> View attachment 4538620
> View attachment 4538627


I have one and it is elephant skin.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I have one and it is elephant skin.


Never seen one in elephant  skin.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Never seen one in elephant  skin.


I will try and upload tomorrow.  I have been so busy.


----------



## LisaK026

VintageLVer said:


> Oh wow, what a find! I wish I had LV inserts, but my Hobby Lobby ones are really cute, so I’ll stick with my $10 ones. LOL


Good idea.


----------



## Raven3766

I found two items;
Can't make out the signature, but I love it! The little pastas are individually painted.


----------



## Raven3766

The second object is a carved tray by Holly Tornheim. It was $3 but her items are found in the Smithsonian and in museums.  Unfortunately, I can't find how much it's worth.


----------



## VintageLVer

Raven3766 said:


> The second object is a carved tray by Holly Tornheim. It was $3 but her items are found in the Smithsonian and in museums.  Unfortunately, I can't find how much it's worth.
> View attachment 4541293
> View attachment 4541294


Oh wow it’s beautiful. Time to go on Antiques Roadshow! Lol


----------



## maxx

My collection updated!


----------



## Narnanz

maxx said:


> My collection updated!


So pretty...love your collection.
Is that a Cake?


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> The second object is a carved tray by Holly Tornheim. It was $3 but her items are found in the Smithsonian and in museums.  Unfortunately, I can't find how much it's worth.
> View attachment 4541293
> View attachment 4541294


Oh love this...how old do you think thjs one is?


----------



## maxx

Narnanz said:


> So pretty...love your collection.
> Is that a Cake?


Yep! It's the tuxedo wedding cake designed for Kim Kardashian.


----------



## sdkitty

maxx said:


> My collection updated!


beautiful


----------



## Raven3766

VintageLVer said:


> Oh wow it’s beautiful. Time to go on Antiques Roadshow! Lol


I went to it when it came to Houston a long time ago.  They didn't give me the time of day. Of course, I wasn't thrifting at the time, I just grab something and went.


----------



## Raven3766

maxx said:


> My collection updated!


Oh it's so beautiful and you have a most wonderful display.


----------



## maxx

Raven3766 said:


> Oh it's so beautiful and you have a most wonderful display.


Thank you!


----------



## Narnanz

Not thrift store finds but consignment bargains.
Status Anxiety Force of Being in blue for $160 NZ
And Mulberry Mitzy large in Oak pebbled leather for NZ$100.


----------



## magdalinka

Hello thrifty ladies and gents. I found this vintage sheared fur coat for $25 by Gorgeou of Westchester in great condition. Still figuring out if it’s mink or some other fur, but for the first time in my thrifting career I found a coat that I can actually wear daily due to it’s understated look.


----------



## cosmicangel

Hi girls,

I’m visiting Paris for the first time and I was planning to go for a week on Christmas and New Years time but found out the sale starts on January 8th. 

My question is: is the sale worth it to skip Christmas time? I wanna have fun and explore the city but I’m also interested in shopping. 

I’m mainly into vintage and unique pieces, I wanna shop in consignment and thrift stores and local boutiques, and I’m not interested in Zara and such because we have them in Egypt. 

Also I wanna buy a few brand pieces/bags. 

Will the outlets have more sale on sale time or same prices? Is the Hermes sale in January worth waiting?

Help a girl out pls xx


----------



## rizsadcopen

Hii everyone.
I thrifted this made in italy purse but not sure what the brand is. Is anybody familiar with the logo?


----------



## spartanwoman

Scored at an local online auction that was selling off someone's closet. Hoping these are legit! 
First is a gorgeous Chanel jacket with a matching sequin top. The jacket has a printed silk lining and a chain around the bottom of the inside. Paid $200 for the jacket and top together! Then a pair of Manolo t-straps for $40, and a white Botegga hobo bag for $45.


----------



## DizzyFairy

$50 aud, approx $45 USD
I got my children a toy kitchen ... I finally found a toy to keep my boy busy !!!!


----------



## Narnanz

An ebay buy. I wanted to experience rehabing a Vintage Coach bag, so got this Legacy Janice. Not cheap because postage to New Zealand is a killer but pretty much what I have to pay on the nz market, $106.
So a picture from its ebay listing of the state it was and the finished product.


----------



## DizzyFairy

DizzyFairy said:


> $50 aud, approx $45 USD
> I got my children a toy kitchen ... I finally found a toy to keep my boy busy !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563420


Silly me... It's 35$


----------



## snibor

magdalinka said:


> Hello thrifty ladies and gents. I found this vintage sheared fur coat for $25 by Gorgeou of Westchester in great condition. Still figuring out if it’s mink or some other fur, but for the first time in my thrifting career I found a coat that I can actually wear daily due to it’s understated look.


Take it to a furrier they can evaluate condition and tell you what it is.  It could be mink or looks like possibly beaver


----------



## Raven3766

I posted on the Coach authentication thread and my "new to me" Coach is from the 70"s.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I posted on the Coach authentication thread and my "new to me" Coach is from the 70"s.
> View attachment 4563882
> View attachment 4563883


You gonna do a rehab on it...would look fab with the kisslock....is it pre-creed?...


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> You gonna do a rehab on it...would look fab with the kisslock....is it pre-creed?...


Yes, it is.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4563891
> 
> Yes, it is.


Nice...something pre-creed is on my list....pity this is an expensive new hobby for me. Pretty much can only afford one a month.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Nice...something pre-creed is on my list....pity this is an expensive new hobby for me. Pretty much can only afford one a month.


Found this one for $20. Didnt take much, just leather cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I posted on the Coach authentication thread and my "new to me" Coach is from the 70"s.
> View attachment 4563882
> View attachment 4563883


Oh wow I love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> An ebay buy. I wanted to experience rehabing a Vintage Coach bag, so got this Legacy Janice. Not cheap because postage to New Zealand is a killer but pretty much what I have to pay on the nz market, $106.
> So a picture from its ebay listing of the state it was and the finished product.
> View attachment 4563772
> View attachment 4563773


Looks beautiful and rich!


----------



## Tomsmom

DizzyFairy said:


> $50 aud, approx $45 USD
> I got my children a toy kitchen ... I finally found a toy to keep my boy busy !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563420


Great score!  All my kids loved the play kitchen


----------



## SakuraSakura

I feel like the pickings are usually slim around this time of year. I did, however, find these adorable pink bow Uggs for $9.99 - kind of my size but also a bit snug. Whenever I'm unable to thrift, I always reflect on the marvellous things I found in the entirety of my thrifting career such as that Louis Vuitton Monogram Pochette I found this past April. I have been shopping on Ebay where I found a Michael Kors Mini Hamiltion in white leather with silver hardware for $65 CAD. Not the best deal but these are challenging to find for underneath $100.


----------



## faithbw

I got a Tory Burch bag for $7.75 (once a 20% coupon was applied). I was thinking about selling it but I'm going to keep it. It's not everyday I find Tory Burch in thrift stores.


----------



## jamamcg

I


LisaK026 said:


> Scrolling up I saw that beautiful dress, and before I saw who posted it, I KNEW it was you!


im that predictable


----------



## Simplyput

Kate spade earrings $5
Bracelet $1
Oscar de la renta necklace $2

All from the flea market.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Kate spade earrings $5
> Bracelet $1
> Oscar de la renta necklace $2
> 
> All from the flea market.


You did great!


----------



## Narnanz

Just a few bags again...what a surprise.
Nothing marvelous, Legacy Zip from Ebay NZ$98 as a rehab project,  The Sak Deena crossbodyNZ$9 and a eelskin clutch NZ$5 to add to my exotic collection.


----------



## faithbw

I got this Salvatore Ferragamo bag for $4.50 at Savers. This is literally the best thrift deal for me!


----------



## Narnanz

faithbw said:


> I got this Salvatore Ferragamo bag for $4.50 at Savers. This is literally the best thrift deal for me!


Nice score...its so much fun to find something like that isnt it!


----------



## Tomsmom

faithbw said:


> I got this Salvatore Ferragamo bag for $4.50 at Savers. This is literally the best thrift deal for me!


Nice score!!


----------



## faithbw

Narnanz said:


> Nice score...its so much fun to find something like that isnt it!





Tomsmom said:


> Nice score!!



Thanks! It was definitely fun to find that bag!


----------



## rojanaaa

First time poster here. Hello everyone and thanks for letting me share in advance. Stopped by an estate sale today and paid a bit up for these lovely Chanel flats but they were so worth it! $45.


----------



## Tomsmom

rojanaaa said:


> First time poster here. Hello everyone and thanks for letting me share in advance. Stopped by an estate sale today and paid a bit up for these lovely Chanel flats but they were so worth it! $45.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Nessa60

faithbw said:


> I got this Salvatore Ferragamo bag for $4.50 at Savers. This is literally the best thrift deal for me!


Beautiful


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased a Fendi and Prada for$20. They were selling as faux and I said no way. I purchased both and they are authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a Fendi and Prada for$20. They were selling as faux and I said no way. I purchased both and they are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575734


Fabulous...and the scarf?.....scarf lover here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a Fendi and Prada for$20. They were selling as faux and I said no way. I purchased both and they are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575734


You did awesome!!  Great score Raven!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous...and the scarf?.....scarf lover here.


Thank you, it's a Hermes, I'm a scarf lover as well, at least I believe it to be authentic.  I have soooo many scarves.  Sometimes, I think it's to give them a new home.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> You did awesome!!  Great score Raven!


Thanks Tomsmom....


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a Fendi and Prada for$20. They were selling as faux and I said no way. I purchased both and they are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575734


Can I see a better pic of the Prada, have yet to find one. It’s so funny they were assumed to be faux, I believe that’s how I scored my Chanel. It was hanging with a bunch of other random bags behind the counter.


----------



## Raven3766

I just found this for $10, isn't she beautiful!!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I just found this for $10, isn't she beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576644


Is that a jade handle...with turquoise?...so pretty.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Is that a jade handle...with turquoise?...so pretty.


I believe it is...


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I just found this for $10, isn't she beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576644


It's beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I just found this for $10, isn't she beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576644


Wow!  Gorgeous!


----------



## msloulou

My favorite second hand find was a Jason Wu navy blue shirt dress in pristine condition at a Salvation Army in Queens for $8.99. I no longer have it, but here’s a stock photo. It was the perfect shirt dress and beautifully made. I could still kick myself for selling it (though I got a really good price for it on eBay).


----------



## msloulou

Raven3766 said:


> I just found this for $10, isn't she beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576644



Absolutely stunning! What a great find!


----------



## Narnanz

Have not had much success lately and today had little bit of disappointment.  Got this battery power clock with the day month on it and found it's missing one piece which means the days don't turn. Will have to make one or find one.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Have not had much success lately and today had little bit of disappointment.  Got this battery power clock with the day month on it and found it's missing one piece which means the days don't turn. Will have to make one or find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581937


Hate when that happens! So sorry, I hope thrifting gets better. Am I crazy or ist that there are a lot of people thrifting now? I went to the GW, there was not a parking space. I waited 5 minutes to get a spot. A guy drove up and stole it. 10 secs later someone move out of a space closer to the door. I parked and got out smiling. But when I got in, there were so many people and I found nothing.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I found a lovely whistling Le Creuset kettle during my last trip. I only realized when I got home that the cashier rang it up but never packed it with the rest of the stuff or handed it over! The drive back would not have been worth it sadly.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Hate when that happens! So sorry, I hope thrifting gets better. Am I crazy or ist that there are a lot of people thrifting now? I went to the GW, there was not a parking space. I waited 5 minutes to get a spot. A guy drove up and stole it. 10 secs later someone move out of a space closer to the door. I parked and got out smiling. But when I got in, there were so many people and I found nothing.


I think part of it is the reselling ...so many are doing it now to earn a living. Also you get , in some cases,  better clothing then you would in the store. People are trying to make their dollar go further these days and if you are not earning as much as you have previously, you find a way to provide for your family.
Our area is a low socio-economic area. Our thrift stores are always full. They make more money in a day then some of our independent small businesses do in a week.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Hate when that happens! So sorry, I hope thrifting gets better. Am I crazy or ist that there are a lot of people thrifting now? I went to the GW, there was not a parking space. I waited 5 minutes to get a spot. A guy drove up and stole it. 10 secs later someone move out of a space closer to the door. I parked and got out smiling. But when I got in, there were so many people and I found nothing.



I’ve found there aren’t any more or less people thrifting in my area, seems kind not stable kwim?  I’m glad there isn’t an increase at least not when I am there.


----------



## Tomsmom

Diane Von Furstenberg 8.99



 Black patent Cavalconti tote with vachetta handles and trim. 



Frye bag 30.00 The leather is unreal!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4583244
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg 8.99
> 
> View attachment 4583240
> 
> Black patent Cavalconti tote with vachetta handles and trim.
> 
> View attachment 4583232
> 
> Frye bag 30.00 The leather is unreal!


That Frye bag is everything.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> That Frye bag is everything.


It really is I was shocked to find it !


----------



## Narnanz

That Frye bag looks so smooshy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> That Frye bag looks so smooshy.


It is


----------



## Narnanz

Was given by a friend of my mothers these two bags. Both had been gifts to her which she did not like.
Oroton Sig O tote in jaquared navy and the little mother of pearl bag from Bali. The Oroton still had its price tag inside of $430 NZ.


----------



## LisaK026

I could not resist this for $17. The actual color is Tiffany Blue, it doesn't come out in the photo. I can't find a comparable one online, but I LOVE it.


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4583244
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg 8.99
> 
> View attachment 4583240
> 
> Black patent Cavalconti tote with vachetta handles and trim.
> 
> View attachment 4583232
> 
> Frye bag 30.00 The leather is unreal!


I have never seen anything Frye that didn't have the coolest leather.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a Fendi and Prada for$20. They were selling as faux and I said no way. I purchased both and they are authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575734


And I trust you at this point to "know your bags". SCORE.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I could not resist this for $17. The actual color is Tiffany Blue, it doesn't come out in the photo. I can't find a comparable one online, but I LOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584193


I love this!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found two Longchamp purses today for underneath $7.00. One of them is the Small Top Handle Neo in Navy, still on the website, and a hi-lighter yellow regular/larger Le Pliage.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I could not resist this for $17. The actual color is Tiffany Blue, it doesn't come out in the photo. I can't find a comparable one online, but I LOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584193


So pretty!


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> Was given by a friend of my mothers these two bags. Both had been gifts to her which she did not like.
> Oroton Sig O tote in jaquared navy and the little mother of pearl bag from Bali. The Oroton still had its price tag inside of $430 NZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584187


The Oroton is a great find, but I love that little Bali bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everyone! Does anybody know of any fashion bloggers/vloggers who thrift? I find that most of them are resellers, which isn't necessarily a problem, but I also find that a good portion of these reseller vloggers aren't knowledgeable/passionate about the items they sell and their videos come across as shallow and disingenuous. Life is too short to feast on sub-par content.


----------



## Narnanz

I watch Its Hadrian , Iamdionnedean and a few others on instagram. Although they are both resellers...Hadrian loves handbags and has a large collection and Dionne sells on poshmark but loves fashion and she is a Professer of Fashion Merchandising.


----------



## Simplyput

Eliza J is my "new" favorite designer. I have a green dress from the bins, but at 2ndave I picked up a zigzag dress multi color dress and a 2pc pink dress suit. I picked up these a few weeks ago and I paid $12 a piece. Lots of compliments.

Found two combo locks from the bins...will use them for my keepalls...i need one more lock.

This lady has been selling towels at the flea market. I bought five large Forever21 beach towels for $1 a piece or $5.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> I watch Its Hadrian , Iamdionnedean and a few others on instagram. Although they are both resellers...Hadrian loves handbags and has a large collection and Dionne sells on poshmark but loves fashion and she is a Professer of Fashion Merchandising.



Thank you for the suggestions! Itshadrian isn't bad but I find his voice to be irritating (but I just watch it with subtitles).


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a Missoni poncho for $12.00/


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> I watch Its Hadrian , Iamdionnedean and a few others on instagram. Although they are both resellers...Hadrian loves handbags and has a large collection and Dionne sells on poshmark but loves fashion and she is a Professer of Fashion Merchandising.


I watch Ms Fili but have to put her on mute as I get annoyed with the clack of her nails.


----------



## Narnanz

Found this little covered dish by Reed and Barton. Think it might be missing its glass interior dish.
Anyone know how to read silver hall Mark's?..I know its Silver plate.


----------



## Tomsmom

Need advice Louboutins at the Sal Val priced at 199 dollars, have box and everything. They fit perfect.  Do I offer a lower amount cash or just let them go?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4592611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need advice Louboutins at the Sal Val priced at 199 dollars, have box and everything. They fit perfect.  Do I offer a lower amount cash or just let them go?


Are you purchasing them for yourself or resell? If they're going to be resold, it isn't worth it. If they'll be a staple in your wardrobe and you have the funds, get them. I would also recommend getting them authenticated before purchase if you're able to.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Are you purchasing them for yourself or resell? If they're going to be resold, it isn't worth it. If they'll be a staple in your wardrobe and you have the funds, get them. I would also recommend getting them authenticated before purchase if you're able to.



I tried they wouldn’t budge


----------



## Simplyput

Yesterday, at the flea market I got ten pairs of shoes in my size. The vendor had different size all nib. I got Stuart Weitzman, joan and David, Talbot, bandolino, Donald j pliner & Donald j pliner couture. She sold them for $5 a pair. The price tags on the boxes are from Macy and other stores $149-285. I bought $1500 worth of shoes for $50.
I got a serpent chain belt for $4.
Three H scarves, two of them are cashmere and silk; they were $1.50 per scarf or $4.50 and today I got my first Mcm bag, a backpack for $6.

I only have time to thrift on the weekends at this time


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> Yesterday, at the flea market I got ten pairs of shoes in my size. The vendor had different size all nib. I got Stuart Weitzman, joan and David, Talbot, bandolino, Donald j pliner & Donald j pliner couture. She sold them for $5 a pair.
> I got a serpent chain belt for $4.
> Three H scarves, two of them are cashmere and silk; they were $1.50 per scarf or $4.50 and today I got my first Mcm bag, a backpack for $6.
> 
> I only have time to thrift on the weekends at this time


What a haul! With those prices, I could afford to get on a plane to come there to shop!


----------



## Simplyput

whateve said:


> What a haul! With those prices, I could afford to get on a plane to come there to shop!


The vendor said she has more clothes and shoes in that storage unit...she made no promises bringing them this week...the suspense, the suspense, but we agreed not too many people have a size 11 feet. The shoes were the last thing I saw that day. She had sizes 9 & 10 too. Some people had more shoe boxes than me!


----------



## Simplyput

This is the third scarf


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Yesterday, at the flea market I got ten pairs of shoes in my size. The vendor had different size all nib. I got Stuart Weitzman, joan and David, Talbot, bandolino, Donald j pliner & Donald j pliner couture. She sold them for $5 a pair. The price tags on the boxes are from Macy and other stores $149-285. I bought $1500 worth of shoes for $50.
> I got a serpent chain belt for $4.
> Three H scarves, two of them are cashmere and silk; they were $1.50 per scarf or $4.50 and today I got my first Mcm bag, a backpack for $6.
> 
> I only have time to thrift on the weekends at this time


Wow you did great!


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Yesterday, at the flea market I got ten pairs of shoes in my size. The vendor had different size all nib. I got Stuart Weitzman, joan and David, Talbot, bandolino, Donald j pliner & Donald j pliner couture. She sold them for $5 a pair. The price tags on the boxes are from Macy and other stores $149-285. I bought $1500 worth of shoes for $50.
> I got a serpent chain belt for $4.
> Three H scarves, two of them are cashmere and silk; they were $1.50 per scarf or $4.50 and today I got my first Mcm bag, a backpack for $6.
> 
> I only have time to thrift on the weekends at this time


Simplyput!!!! What a deal! You can only thrift on the weekends? Hate to see what you would do during a week!


----------



## Lubina

Narnanz said:


> Found this little covered dish by Reed and Barton. Think it might be missing its glass interior dish.
> Anyone know how to read silver hall Mark's?..I know its Silver plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4591016
> View attachment 4591017
> View attachment 4591018



Not 100% certain, but:
-1370 is most likely the pattern number or shape number of the dish
- 8 is most likely how much the dish can hold (8 oz) 
- Can't quite make out the image in the round mark, but it would denote the year it was made


----------



## Narnanz

Lubina said:


> Not 100% certain, but:
> -1370 is most likely the pattern number or shape number of the dish
> - 8 is most likely how much the dish can hold (8 oz)
> - Can't quite make out the image in the round mark, but it would denote the year it was made


Thank you
I contacted Reed and Barton directly but they could not help. The business had been sold in bankruptcy sale and they did not buy records so dont have any history of any older than the sale takeover.
So am trying a replacement firm dealing in finding well ..replacements for items like this...havent heard from them yet.


----------



## Raven3766

Good morning thrifty friends! I found this Bottega for $12, Judith Leiber for $5, and the Chanel's for $3.  All of it needs work, but well worth it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Good morning thrifty friends! I found this Bottega for $12, Judith Leiber for $5, and the Chanel's for $3.  All of it needs work, but well worth it.
> View attachment 4599576


Wow Raven!  Nice score!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Wow Raven!  Nice score!


Thx Tomsmom, my challenge will be the Chanels.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thx Tomsmom, my challenge will be the Chanels.


Oh I hear you on the Chanels. There was A vintage Chanel at my Sal Val but it was so beat up and totally not worth it.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I hear you on the Chanels. There was A vintage Chanel at my Sal Val but it was so beat up and totally not worth it.


I think a toothpick, patience, and crazy glue...it will be okay. Lol, I'm more worried about the patience.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Good morning thrifty friends! I found this Bottega for $12, Judith Leiber for $5, and the Chanel's for $3.  All of it needs work, but well worth it.
> View attachment 4599576


is that a mirror that goes with the Judith Leiber?...looks like it has a comb with it. Oh and Chanel...nice.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> is that a mirror that goes with the Judith Leiber?...looks like it has a comb with it. Oh and Chanel...nice.


Yes, I was surprised to find the comb and miiror.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I hear you on the Chanels. There was A vintage Chanel at my Sal Val but it was so beat up and totally not worth it.


I've only found one Chanel at a thrift, a wallet, and I left it behind. It wasn't that expensive but it was a light color and not in great condition.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Thank you
> I contacted Reed and Barton directly but they could not help. The business had been sold in bankruptcy sale and they did not buy records so dont have any history of any older than the sale takeover.
> So am trying a replacement firm dealing in finding well ..replacements for items like this...havent heard from them yet.


No luck...Replacements couldnt help me.....so remains a mystery.


----------



## SakuraSakura

New without tags Coach 32718 - $6.99 without discount, $4.99 with discount. I'm stunned that they didn't realise what this is.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> New without tags Coach 32718 - $6.99 without discount, $4.99 with discount. I'm stunned that they didn't realise what this is.


Wow!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I also found a Salvatore Ferragamo silk scarf for $2.49. Once I wake up tomorrow, I'll post pictures. It has the iconic ballet flats positioned in a circle on it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Wow!


Thank you, whateve! I usually do not find coach bags newer than 2015 at thrift stores.


----------



## Brightcastle

Got a Chanel tote in a consignment store for approx €375 - it’s brand new with the dustbag and has the tag from Neimen Marcus on it! The original price was $3000!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> New without tags Coach 32718 - $6.99 without discount, $4.99 with discount. I'm stunned that they didn't realise what this is.


Wow!  Unreal, so pretty !


----------



## Tomsmom

Louboutin flats pretty pricey @ 100.00 but I couldn’t leave them there. Correct box and style name plus the previous owner had taps out on the toes and heels.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4603680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin flats pretty pricey @ 100.00 but I couldn’t leave them there. Correct box and style name plus the previous owner had taps out on the toes and heels.


I wouldn't have left them either, they are too cute!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4603680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin flats pretty pricey @ 100.00 but I couldn’t leave them there. Correct box and style name plus the previous owner had taps out on the toes and heels.


I'm delighted to see that you went back for them. They're beautiful flats for a decent price.


----------



## moxine

Ballantyne pencil skirt made for “Corbella Milano” for $30.  Anyone know this store?  The tags are still on and the skirt is in perfect condition!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

moxine said:


> Ballantyne pencil skirt made for “Corbella Milano” for $30.  Anyone know this store?  The tags are still on and the skirt is in perfect condition!
> View attachment 4604906
> View attachment 4604905


According to the Vintage Fashion Guild label resource, this font appears to have been used by Ballantyne until the end of the 1960s/beginning of 1970s. So this is a lovely vintage Scottish cashmere skirt.

Corbella Milano brings up a manufacturer of theatrical jewelry and weapons. But it is certainly possible there was a boutique by that name once upon time or that this company also sold clothing.

Although one of the tags has a UPC code?


----------



## moxine

BeautyAddict58 said:


> According to the Vintage Fashion Guild label resource, this font appears to have been used by Ballantyne until the end of the 1960s/beginning of 1970s. So this is a lovely vintage Scottish cashmere skirt.
> 
> Corbella Milano brings up a manufacturer of theatrical jewelry and weapons. But it is certainly possible there was a boutique by that name once upon time or that this company also sold clothing.
> 
> Although one of the tags has a UPC code?



Thanks BeautyAddict58, yes one of the tags does indeed have a UPC code, presumably from that boutique.  I have recently been scouring eBay and vintage sites for vintage Scottish cashmere and this skirt is the highlight so far.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I recently checked a few sites (including Etsy) for cashmere and was surprised with all the "Made in England" "pure cashmere" junk (neither made in England,nor cashmere) clogging every one of them. Nothing actually worthwhile! I was just thinking how a few years ago I got a lovely vintage Scotch House cashmere wrap that I still use every time I fly (I can cover myself from head to toe!), nothing even remotely similar now.

That skirt is a great find!


----------



## Narnanz

Another Oroton leather bag for $6 NZ...lovely leather...just a few marks to try and clean off. Think is the small version of the Kiera hobo that they used to sell


----------



## SakuraSakura

New with care tags AND price tag Coach tote - $27.99 It was literally bought and forgotten about, judging by how caked in dust it was.
The black Coach was $10.49.


----------



## SakuraSakura

$2.99 Coach scarf.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> New with care tags AND price tag Coach tote - $27.99 It was literally bought and forgotten about, judging by how caked in dust it was.
> The black Coach was $10.49.


Wow great scores!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Got two silver bangles today...the larger one for $NZ 7 and the smaller for $NZ3.
The smaller has Happy 21st Kylie engraved on it but that's ok...only I know.I think it's an Australian hallmark. Dont know what the other mark on the bigger bangle means.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Wow great scores!!!


Thank you! I'm considering keeping the new with tags bag if it doesn't sell within a week.


----------



## Tomsmom

Dolce and Gabbana lightweight belted coat, I love it and it fits!!  I was afraid I would have to give it to one of my daughters. 49.99!!!


----------



## Simplyput

From the flea market jade necklaces and bracelets...got my first denim lapis piece, too.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, I was surprised to find the comb and miiror.


ALL JL bags come with the mirror and comb.


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4603680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin flats pretty pricey @ 100.00 but I couldn’t leave them there. Correct box and style name plus the previous owner had taps out on the toes and heels.


Love the bedspread.


----------



## Selenet

So today I found this Max Mara camel hair coat for 48€. It's oversized style and so gorgeous!





Also found a cashmere knit for one euro. [emoji1]


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> So today I found this Max Mara camel hair coat for 48€. It's oversized style and so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4621660
> View attachment 4621659
> 
> 
> Also found a cashmere knit for one euro. [emoji1]


That’s beautiful, lovely color!


----------



## annapurse

Ladies, I am in awe of your finds. Last week I found a Versace Silk Scarf, like new! Was in a usually pricey donation store, but they must have missed the label!


----------



## Tomsmom

annapurse said:


> Ladies, I am in awe of your finds. Last week I found a Versace Silk Scarf, like new! Was in a usually pricey donation store, but they must have missed the label!


Beautiful!  Gorgeous colors!


----------



## annapurse

Yes, I was browsing the scarves in the non-designer section and noticed the colors first, and then the thickness of the sill and the hand rolled edges... bought it for 12€ and then googled „ladybug silk scarf“ and found Versace even before I saw the label. We don’t have GW or Sal here, but some donation based consignments... I try my best!


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas my thirifty friends!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Breaking in my new to me Loubs!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Merry Christmas my thirifty friends!!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this amazing sequined tank by a designer called “Area” I googled them and it’s an expensive designer in Manhattan. Score!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4625187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this amazing sequined tank by a designer called “Area” I googled them and it’s an expensive designer in Manhattan. Score!


Ohhh...pretty....is it sequened?


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...pretty....is it sequened?


Yes


----------



## Simplyput

More jade...got a couple of pieces of clothing...must try to eventually post.
Jade necklace and bracelet
3 lavender/purple bangles
Black jade eagle pendant 
14k jade diamond pendant

Hoping everyone is having a wonderful holiday.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Selenet said:


> So today I found this Max Mara camel hair coat for 48€. It's oversized style and so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4621660
> View attachment 4621659
> 
> 
> Also found a cashmere knit for one euro. [emoji1]



I found a wool blend Max Mara scarf for around $5.00 CAD a few months ago. Supposedly it retailed for around $395.00. I was pretty pleased with my pricey find.


----------



## Narnanz

Little embossed leather clutch $5 made in India.
Oroton wallet $4 and a Sterling silver bangle $4.


----------



## ReiChan1

Hello everyone! I've lurked on this thread for YEARS, waiting for my time to come where I have a find truly worthy of being posted.. and i think today is the day!
Here is my new to me beautiful Chloe Medium Faye bag with a dark charcoal blue suede and leather exterior, found at Savers for 10 dollars. I'm so shocked and exhilarated to find this- I've been eyeing this bag for a long time, but could never bring myself to purchase it. It is in such good condition! I hope to be a part of this thread more from now on 

(Lighting isnt good in my house so you cant really see the embossed chloe in the suede, but I do believe it to be authentic! Leather is so supple, stitching is straight, and there is a serial code with a hologram in the inner pocket. So thrilled!!)


----------



## Narnanz

ReiChan1 said:


> Hello everyone! I've lurked on this thread for YEARS, waiting for my time to come where I have a find truly worthy of being posted.. and i think today is the day!
> Here is my new to me beautiful Chloe Medium Faye bag with a dark charcoal blue suede and leather exterior, found at Savers for 10 dollars. I'm so shocked and exhilarated to find this- I've been eyeing this bag for a long time, but could never bring myself to purchase it. It is in such good condition! I hope to be a part of this thread more from now on
> 
> (Lighting isnt good in my house so you cant really see the embossed chloe in the suede, but I do believe it to be authentic! Leather is so supple, stitching is straight, and there is a serial code with a hologram in the inner pocket. So thrilled!!)


Fabulous find.
I try to post even if my finds arent that great...they are great to me as where I live its not often you find them.


----------



## ReiChan1

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous find.
> I try to post even if my finds arent that great...they are great to me as where I live its not often you find them.



Thank you so much! I feel the exact same- I'm not usually one to wear designer head to toe (I'm a student, and live in a not so great part of town) so I don't often thrift amazing pieces, more so just everyday nondescript Jeans and sweaters to wear to class. I love your finds though! Always so unique and they must all be great conversation starters. Look forward to seeing more of your "not that great" finds!


----------



## Tomsmom

ReiChan1 said:


> Hello everyone! I've lurked on this thread for YEARS, waiting for my time to come where I have a find truly worthy of being posted.. and i think today is the day!
> Here is my new to me beautiful Chloe Medium Faye bag with a dark charcoal blue suede and leather exterior, found at Savers for 10 dollars. I'm so shocked and exhilarated to find this- I've been eyeing this bag for a long time, but could never bring myself to purchase it. It is in such good condition! I hope to be a part of this thread more from now on
> 
> (Lighting isnt good in my house so you cant really see the embossed chloe in the suede, but I do believe it to be authentic! Leather is so supple, stitching is straight, and there is a serial code with a hologram in the inner pocket. So thrilled!!)


Beautiful bag!!  What a great find!


----------



## ReiChan1

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag!!  What a great find!


Thank you, Tomsmom! That sequined top you found recently has such pretty colors


----------



## Tomsmom

ReiChan1 said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom! That sequined top you found recently has such pretty colors


Thank you !  I wore it on New Year’s Eve


----------



## SakuraSakura

That's an epic find, ReiChan1! My finds haven't been the greatest - some run of the mill stuff. I did find this gorgeous turquoise patent leather Cole Haan for $2.99. The Uggs were $9.99. It has been really picked over here.


----------



## ReiChan1

SakuraSakura said:


> That's an epic find, ReiChan1! My finds haven't been the greatest - some run of the mill stuff. I did find this gorgeous turquoise patent leather Cole Haan for $2.99. The Uggs were $9.99. It has been really picked over here.


Thank you, SakuraSakura! Those Uggs look like they're in great condition; great for the winter! The color on the Cole Haan is so beautiful too.


----------



## Narnanz

Found some Coach sunglasses again...these fit me better and I love the colour.$2


----------



## magdalinka

ReiChan1 said:


> Hello everyone! I've lurked on this thread for YEARS, waiting for my time to come where I have a find truly worthy of being posted.. and i think today is the day!
> Here is my new to me beautiful Chloe Medium Faye bag with a dark charcoal blue suede and leather exterior, found at Savers for 10 dollars. I'm so shocked and exhilarated to find this- I've been eyeing this bag for a long time, but could never bring myself to purchase it. It is in such good condition! I hope to be a part of this thread more from now on
> 
> (Lighting isnt good in my house so you cant really see the embossed chloe in the suede, but I do believe it to be authentic! Leather is so supple, stitching is straight, and there is a serial code with a hologram in the inner pocket. So thrilled!!)





moxine said:


> Ballantyne pencil skirt made for “Corbella Milano” for $30.  Anyone know this store?  The tags are still on and the skirt is in perfect condition!
> View attachment 4604906
> View attachment 4604905


HOT DANG!! What a gorgeous lucky find. This understated casual bag has been on my list as well. Every time I see a cheap Target look-a-alike my heart skips a beat. 


Selenet said:


> So today I found this Max Mara camel hair coat for 48€. It's oversized style and so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4621660
> View attachment 4621659
> 
> 
> Also found a cashmere knit for one euro. [emoji1]


This coat looks like pure luxury. I love finding cashmere & great wool coats in the winter. Great score. 


annapurse said:


> Ladies, I am in awe of your finds. Last week I found a Versace Silk Scarf, like new! Was in a usually pricey donation store, but they must have missed the label!


OOO pretty. 


Tomsmom said:


> Breaking in my new to me Loubs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623127


Wow glad you went back for them Tomsmom! They look great. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4625187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this amazing sequined tank by a designer called “Area” I googled them and it’s an expensive designer in Manhattan. Score!


So sparlky and pretty! Getting "night out" vibes from it. 


Simplyput said:


> More jade...got a couple of pieces of clothing...must try to eventually post.
> Jade necklace and bracelet
> 3 lavender/purple bangles
> Black jade eagle pendant
> 14k jade diamond pendant
> 
> Hoping everyone is having a wonderful holiday.


Pretty jewels, you have a good eye.


----------



## ReiChan1

magdalinka said:


> HOT DANG!! What a gorgeous lucky find. This understated casual bag has been on my list as well. Every time I see a cheap Target look-a-alike my heart skips a beat.
> 
> This coat looks like pure luxury. I love finding cashmere & great wool coats in the winter. Great score.
> 
> OOO pretty.
> 
> Wow glad you went back for them Tomsmom! They look great.
> 
> So sparlky and pretty! Getting "night out" vibes from it.
> 
> Pretty jewels, you have a good eye.


Thank you, Magdalinka! You've had many a good find on this thread too


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone one know much about Michael Kors Sunglasses? For $5 I took a risk.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous find.
> I try to post even if my finds arent that great...they are great to me as where I live its not often you find them.


Quality of finds is relative to the treasure hunter. We come from an array of places and experiences which is reflected in these finds. I really like finding Longchamp totes. Are they the best find in terms of monetary gain? No. Do I love them and use the heck out of my Longchamps? Yes.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Quality of finds is relative to the treasure hunter. We come from an array of places and experiences which is reflected in these finds. I really like finding Longchamp totes. Are they the best find in terms of monetary gain? No. Do I love them and use the heck out of my Longchamps? Yes.



So true!!  We all find different things and we’re all from different areas even different countries, which I love. Even in the thrifting world one woman’s trash is another’s treasure!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I went to three value villages and two Goodwills today. Everywhere seems as if there isn't much stock coming in (despite normally overflowing with stuff.) I didn't find too much but I found one item to re-sell and one to keep for myself. I don't think it is picked over since I've been going often enough that I should be finding things. 

This Coach wristlet/clutch was $8.50 while the Dooney and Bourke was $15.00.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I went to three value villages and two Goodwills today. Everywhere seems as if there isn't much stock coming in (despite normally overflowing with stuff.) I didn't find too much but I found one item to re-sell and one to keep for myself. I don't think it is picked over since I've been going often enough that I should be finding things.
> 
> This Coach wristlet/clutch was $8.50 while the Dooney and Bourke was $15.00.


What a gorgeous purple!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I went to three value villages and two Goodwills today. Everywhere seems as if there isn't much stock coming in (despite normally overflowing with stuff.) I didn't find too much but I found one item to re-sell and one to keep for myself. I don't think it is picked over since I've been going often enough that I should be finding things.
> 
> This Coach wristlet/clutch was $8.50 while the Dooney and Bourke was $15.00.


Beautiful purple and I love the bees!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Thanks everybody! I've actually wanted the D & B bumble bee barrel bag for months but I refused to pay conversion prices/ customs/ shipping mix. To find one, in black, in good shape really made my day.


----------



## LisaK026

Score for the day...month...week...year!! *TWO* pairs of AG jeans. In case you are unfamiliar with the  brand, as they aren't  actually "designer". They retail around $200+ and are the most comfortable jeans on the planet. If you ever see them, at least try them on...you'll be hooked. That is my new kitten Charlotte modeling them.


----------



## jamamcg

All of my finds have been online. Not been able to step in a store for what seems like forever.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Alexander McQueen burgundy shirt from A/W 1998. £25 off of eBay.


----------



## Tomsmom

William Rast with embroidered flowers, I love them 9.99


Max Mara Weekend boyfriend jeans with rhinestone embellishments 9.99
	

		
			
		

		
	



Close up of one bow

oh and 2 pair of rich and skinny jeans!!


----------



## jamamcg

I’m not sure if I have post this before so apologies if I have posted it before. Found this on Depop 
John Galliano suit jacket from 1995


grey version of the suit sold at auction for £15,000


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> I’m not sure if I have post this before so apologies if I have posted it before. Found this on Depop
> John Galliano suit jacket from 1995
> View attachment 4643331
> 
> grey version of the suit sold at auction for £15,000
> View attachment 4643334


OMG, that waist!


----------



## jamamcg

chowlover2 said:


> OMG, that waist!


It’s emphasised with padded hips.


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> It’s emphasised with padded hips.


She looks like she could use a few good meals. You are killing me telling the hips are padded!


----------



## Raven3766

I found 3 pairs of James Avery earrings for $12.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found 3 pairs of James Avery earrings for $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644153
> View attachment 4644157


Nice Raven!!


----------



## Narnanz

Little bit late for this ..but does anyone have any wishlist items they would like to find thrifting/oppshopping this year.
Im trying to be a little more selective with my buys. But I am hoping that I find some vintage coach bags while Im on my first trip to Italy.
I wouldnt mind finding a new quilt of some kind this year, and I do need a newish dressing table.
I wonder if I put it out into the thrifting universe it might happen.


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> I found 3 pairs of James Avery earrings for $12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644153
> View attachment 4644157


Thanks Tomsmom!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Little bit late for this ..but does anyone have any wishlist items they would like to find thrifting/oppshopping this year.
> Im trying to be a little more selective with my buys. But I am hoping that I find some vintage coach bags while Im on my first trip to Italy.
> I wouldnt mind finding a new quilt of some kind this year, and I do need a newish dressing table.
> I wonder if I put it out into the thrifting universe it might happen.


As always, I'm still waiting to find a pony express bag. And anything Bonnie Cashin I'll be happy to find. I don't really make a thrift store wishlist because I never find what I'm looking for but often I find something great I wasn't looking for, like my Balenciaga.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Little bit late for this ..but does anyone have any wishlist items they would like to find thrifting/oppshopping this year.
> Im trying to be a little more selective with my buys. But I am hoping that I find some vintage coach bags while Im on my first trip to Italy.
> I wouldnt mind finding a new quilt of some kind this year, and I do need a newish dressing table.
> I wonder if I put it out into the thrifting universe it might happen.


I've found so much, I don't know what to add to my wish list. Oh wait, a Judith Leiber minaudiere!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Little bit late for this ..but does anyone have any wishlist items they would like to find thrifting/oppshopping this year.
> Im trying to be a little more selective with my buys. But I am hoping that I find some vintage coach bags while Im on my first trip to Italy.
> I wouldnt mind finding a new quilt of some kind this year, and I do need a newish dressing table.
> I wonder if I put it out into the thrifting universe it might happen.



I’m always amazed when I find something I was thinking I wanted to find. I’d love to find a great designer bag !


----------



## jamamcg

Narnanz said:


> Little bit late for this ..but does anyone have any wishlist items they would like to find thrifting/oppshopping this year.
> Im trying to be a little more selective with my buys. But I am hoping that I find some vintage coach bags while Im on my first trip to Italy.
> I wouldnt mind finding a new quilt of some kind this year, and I do need a newish dressing table.
> I wonder if I put it out into the thrifting universe it might happen.


I would like to find a Chanel bag for my mother as she is having a big birthday this year.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Little bit late for this ..but does anyone have any wishlist items they would like to find thrifting/oppshopping this year.
> Im trying to be a little more selective with my buys. But I am hoping that I find some vintage coach bags while Im on my first trip to Italy.
> I wouldnt mind finding a new quilt of some kind this year, and I do need a newish dressing table.
> I wonder if I put it out into the thrifting universe it might happen.



I’d also love to find Burberry


----------



## lenarmc

I would like to find a Burberry quilted jacket and a Chanel bag.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Narnanz said:


> Little bit late for this ..but does anyone have any wishlist items they would like to find thrifting/oppshopping this year.
> Im trying to be a little more selective with my buys. But I am hoping that I find some vintage coach bags while Im on my first trip to Italy.
> I wouldnt mind finding a new quilt of some kind this year, and I do need a newish dressing table.
> I wonder if I put it out into the thrifting universe it might happen.



Last year, I found the diamond earring jackets I'd been hunting for for years.  This year, I'd like a pair of small sparkly diamond hoops, and I'd really love to find some VCA.


----------



## Simplyput

A Gucci monogrammed belt for $5...nobody @ the flea saw it, until I asked for it. I authenticate Gucci so I know it is real.

A MK bag for $1

More jade

Tiffany & co pen $2
Pearl & 14k earrings $5


----------



## SakuraSakura

Today was a big sale... and I found plenty of goodies. Since it was a sale day, I didn't pay over $20 for a single item. I was going to hit up more store but my poor wallet was already aching. The cheapest item was that Coach tartan cosmetic case for $2.00.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Little bit late for this ..but does anyone have any wishlist items they would like to find thrifting/oppshopping this year.
> Im trying to be a little more selective with my buys. But I am hoping that I find some vintage coach bags while Im on my first trip to Italy.
> I wouldnt mind finding a new quilt of some kind this year, and I do need a newish dressing table.
> I wonder if I put it out into the thrifting universe it might happen.



A limited edition Louis Vuitton handbag. Somebody found an eclipse mini pochette for $16.00 in a FB thrifting group (still jealous). More Longchamp is always a blessing.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Today was a big sale... and I found plenty of goodies. Since it was a sale day, I didn't pay over $20 for a single item. I was going to hit up more store but my poor wallet was already aching. The cheapest item was that Coach tartan cosmetic case for $2.00.


Love the Michael Kors Selma..is that what its called?


----------



## Simplyput

What was your favorite find for 2019?
What was your favorite find another boarder had for 2019?

I love my keepalls. My Louis Vuitton bandouliere handbags.
I loved my Sterling silver bangles bracelets.
Loved the Valentino shoes Tomsmom bought and the Cartier necklace Raven found.
I remember when I wouldn't pay for than $25 at the flea market or thrift store, but now ladies we are spending $200 to pay for secondhand goods.❤
How about you?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Love the Michael Kors Selma..is that what its called?



Yep, it's the selma!


----------



## jamamcg

Another eBay find. 
Alexander McQueen wood grain print jacket S/S 2009


----------



## jamamcg

I miss the days of being able to find fantastic items for cheap.


----------



## SakuraSakura

jamamcg said:


> I miss the days of being able to find fantastic items for cheap.



I definitely feel as if these increased prices are a result of inflation and thrift stores becoming more aware of what they have. At one point I could easily find Coach bags, in good condition, for $7.99. It has become harder to even find a worn Coach bag for that price, let alone a decent Coach purse for less than $50.00. I also find that re-selling, while still profitable, is more challenging due to the recognition of this viability. There is also the idea that thrift stores do not possess the knowledge to properly authenticate higher end bags. I, along with many others, have been ripped off before because of this. (I learned this lesson the hard way - $200 and they didn't even offer me a refund despite it being their fault for misleading me).  I find that people are quick to blame re-sellers for this phenomenon, but inflation is a legitimate economic process. I do think that it is unethical for thrift stores to price used, no-brand clothing for $20+. I have sent emails to thrift companies discussing this to no avail.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I also want to mention that I don't have an issue paying a higher price for legitimate items in fantastic condition. I purchased a Burberry tote for $40 a while back. I think it's important to mention that, while these prices are high in the context of a thrift store, it is still a good deal in the long run.


----------



## SakuraSakura

jamamcg said:


> Another eBay find.
> Alexander McQueen wood grain print jacket S/S 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646176
> View attachment 4646175


That's a beautiful jacket. Alexander McQueen has this awe-inspiring ability to capture detail without it being too much.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Selenet said:


> So today I found this Max Mara camel hair coat for 48€. It's oversized style and so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4621660
> View attachment 4621659
> 
> 
> Also found a cashmere knit for one euro. [emoji1]



This Max Mara jacket has to be one of my favourite finds of 2019.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I definitely feel as if these increased prices are a result of inflation and thrift stores becoming more aware of what they have. At one point I could easily find Coach bags, in good condition, for $7.99. It has become harder to even find a worn Coach bag for that price, let alone a decent Coach purse for less than $50.00. I also find that re-selling, while still profitable, is more challenging due to the recognition of this viability. There is also the idea that thrift stores do not possess the knowledge to properly authenticate higher end bags. I, along with many others, have been ripped off before because of this. (I learned this lesson the hard way - $200 and they didn't even offer me a refund despite it being their fault for misleading me).  I find that people are quick to blame re-sellers for this phenomenon, but inflation is a legitimate economic process. I do think that it is unethical for thrift stores to price used, no-brand clothing for $20+. I have sent emails to thrift companies discussing this to no avail.


Especially around where I live, thrift stores have started pricing things very high. I agree, it is hard to find even a very common Coach style for under $50. They seem to think that because it is Coach, it is automatically worth $50 even though it may have sold for around that in an outlet when it was brand new! I'm always afraid to spend very much in a thrift store, especially if I'm not an expert in the brand. When I bought my Balenciaga for $40, I kept thinking that if it turned out to be fake I might be able to do a credit card chargeback, but I don't know if I really could have since I bought it another state while on vacation and couldn't get back there to return it. Some thrift stores think they can just claim all sales are as is, and won't give refunds no matter what, even though it is illegal to sell fakes. They think the law doesn't apply to them because they didn't claim authenticity. That isn't how the law is interpreted - it is illegal to sell fakes period. They can't put it up for sale unless it is authentic, so you should have absolutely gotten your money back.

I won't pay as much in a thrift store as I will online, as I have buyer protection while shopping online.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> Especially around where I live, thrift stores have started pricing things very high. I agree, it is hard to find even a very common Coach style for under $50. They seem to think that because it is Coach, it is automatically worth $50 even though it may have sold for around that in an outlet when it was brand new! I'm always afraid to spend very much in a thrift store, especially if I'm not an expert in the brand. When I bought my Balenciaga for $40, I kept thinking that if it turned out to be fake I might be able to do a credit card chargeback, but I don't know if I really could have since I bought it another state while on vacation and couldn't get back there to return it. Some thrift stores think they can just claim all sales are as is, and won't give refunds no matter what, even though it is illegal to sell fakes. They think the law doesn't apply to them because they didn't claim authenticity. That isn't how the law is interpreted - it is illegal to sell fakes period. They can't put it up for sale unless it is authentic, so you should have absolutely gotten your money back.
> 
> I won't pay as much in a thrift store as I will online, as I have buyer protection while shopping online.



Prices have increased, but I refuse to pay unless I am positively in love with the item.  I purchased a fake Hermes, for $60 and wasn't upset.  When the guy at Goodwill brought it out, I looked at it and took a chance....my loss.  He didn't promise it was authentic, so it's not his fault.  He didn't know, I didn't know, but I researched when I got home and it was fake.  I don't like the pushing, shoving, that's involved.  I do okay, but everyone is so panicked at the thought that someone may find something before them.  I had a female stalker for a jewelry bag.  The last two times there were bags, I let her take them. (She was so rude!) The last time, the man brought out two.  She attempted to take one out of my hand and I said I would like to look at both. She said, "If I put my hands on it first, then it is mine".  I told her that she did not put her hands on anything first.  She said,"Those are the rules!" Well in my mind, she was trying to bully me.  So, I was going to leave one and told the cashier, I will take both. Well needless to say, the woman was angry. When she sees me, she does not speak, she rolls her eyes. Last night, she waited for me to leave the store, because she thought the manager was giving bags when she leaves. I got in my car and began checking my text messages.  She drove slowly behind my car, looked inside, backed up, looked again, and drove away.  Should I be afraid of this stalking individual....nope.  I got out the car and went back in, just to aggravate her.  LOL


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Prices have increased, but I refuse to pay unless I am positively in love with the item.  I purchased a fake Hermes, for $60 and wasn't upset.  When the guy at Goodwill brought it out, I looked at it and took a chance....my loss.  He didn't promise it was authentic, so it's not his fault.  He didn't know, I didn't know, but I researched when I got home and it was fake.  I don't like the pushing, shoving, that's involved.  I do okay, but everyone is so panicked at the thought that someone may find something before them.  I had a female stalker for a jewelry bag.  The last two times there were bags, I let her take them. (She was so rude!) The last time, the man brought out two.  She attempted to take one out of my hand and I said I would like to look at both. She said, "If I put my hands on it first, then it is mine".  I told her that she did not put her hands on anything first.  She said,"Those are the rules!" Well in my mind, she was trying to bully me.  So, I was going to leave one and told the cashier, I will take both. Well needless to say, the woman was angry. When she sees me, she does not speak, she rolls her eyes. Last night, she waited for me to leave the store, because she thought the manager was giving bags when she leaves. I got in my car and began checking my text messages.  She drove slowly behind my car, looked inside, backed up, looked again, and drove away.  Should I be afraid of this stalking individual....nope.  I got out the car and went back in, just to aggravate her.  LOL



That sounds nutty. Please be careful - you don't know what people are capable of especially when they're displaying stalking/harassing tendencies. As for paying higher prices, there's still lower cost gems to be found but it takes a lot more persistence.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I decided to test the waters today after the big sale on Monday. I was at an entirely different location, one that I don't frequent as often as the ones closer to my location. Please excuse the sub-par quality pictures; tired from a long day out.  I'm keeping the Paul Smith scarf but I might sell the MBMJ depending on how I feel in the next few days. 

Paul Smith scarf $3.99
New with Holt Renfrew tags Marc by Marc Jacobs Karlie $31.99 (20 percent off discount from $39.99)


----------



## Tomsmom

Vintage Gucci 30.00


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Vintage Gucci 30.00
> View attachment 4649633


What decade would that be?...fabulous gold colour.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> What decade would that be?...fabulous gold colour.


I have no idea I’ve googled and googled and all I found was a round bag on Etsy with the same fabric, she didn’t know how old her bag was.


----------



## Tomsmom

Michael Kors boots new 20.00



Lenox 99 cents


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Michael Kors boots new 20.00
> View attachment 4649660
> 
> 
> Lenox 99 cents
> View attachment 4649657


Oh the boots are nice..so wish I could wear boots but I have very large calves and cankles


----------



## jamamcg

Just saw this on Instagram


----------



## michellem

jamamcg said:


> Just saw this on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650150


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Just saw this on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650150


That Chicken Purse Chick who is now called Purse Trippin on you tube has that bag...thats why she called herself That Chicken Purse Chick when she first started youtubing. She thrifts designer bags for resale. 

There is a lot of unnecessary explanation there....blame it on I just woke up


----------



## SouthTampa

SakuraSakura said:


> This Max Mara jacket has to be one of my favourite finds of 2019.



Don’t you sometimes wonder how something this fabulous ends up at a thrift store?


----------



## Vintage Leather

jamamcg said:


> Just saw this on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650150


I miss Lazlo


----------



## SakuraSakura

SouthTampa said:


> Don’t you sometimes wonder how something this fabulous ends up at a thrift store?


Then I wonder, " who was that fabulously dressed individual and I wonder what other goodies she has lurking in the crevices of her home." That coat is seriously fab. I bet she owns lots of Max Mara.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I thrifted these tangerine, mid 1980s, made in the USA *MY SIZE*  Converse All Stars for $4.99. I gave them a good scrubbing but I decided to let some of the stains be because I noticed some deterioration on the rubber portions. I can live with a few minor stains on the tongue. The exterior canvas looks great.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I thrifted these tangerine, mid 1980s, made in the USA *MY SIZE*  Converse All Stars for $4.99. I gave them a good scrubbing but I decided to let some of the stains be because I noticed some deterioration on the rubber portions. I can live with a few minor stains.


Now Ive got Smash Mouth All star singing in my head. Cool colour.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Now Ive got Smash Mouth All star singing in my head. Cool colour.



Thank you Narnanz! You don't see a colour like this too often. I think this might be kicking off a Converse obsession. Thank the stars they're cheap at the thrift store!


----------



## Simplyput

Givenchy necklace for one dollar at the flea market.


----------



## jamamcg

Vintage Leather said:


> I miss Lazlo


I know me too. That’s what made me think of her. And all the lovely ladies no longer on here. I wonder if she is still salvaging patchwork quilts and all that denim she used to find.


----------



## Narnanz

Tom Ford Telma sunglasses for $2...waiting to see if a one can authenticate them. They have a bit of colour transfer on the frames. Anyone know if nail polish  remover would get that off with damaging the frames?


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Tom Ford Telma sunglasses for $2...waiting to see if a one can authenticate them. They have a bit of colour transfer on the frames. Anyone know if nail polish  remover would get that off with damaging the frames?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652878
> View attachment 4652879
> View attachment 4652880


Well i got the transfer off ..but I didnt watch the other side of the frames and the black now has a bit of fading in small patches...I can live with that as It wont be seen...its just dull. I would not have been able to live with the orange transfer.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I think that was actually make-up. Maybe you should have tried a make-up remover wipe or baby oil first. 
But it looks like it turned out OK!


----------



## Narnanz

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I think that was actually make-up. Maybe you should have tried a make-up remover wipe or baby oil first.
> But it looks like it turned out OK!


I washed first with something that gets rid of greasy marks and nothing came off...even with the acetone free remover it took some time to take off...I keep wondering what it was as it was orange both on top and bottom.
Is there an orange makeup..Im really asking here as I dont wear makeup much...and the makeup I have is probably  a year old and not good.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Well, it kind of looked like my (regular prescription) frame where they touch my face. Top and bottom would be where the frames might touch the face (forehead and cheeks, especially when smiling?). 
I never tried to clean my frame, but it is possible that some of the pigment does get into the material making very hard to remove.


----------



## Tomsmom

Versace bag 16.99


----------



## SakuraSakura

Does Poshmark count? I found this for $27.


----------



## Narnanz

What great finds do you all have for the month of January?
Me...its just those Tom Ford and Michael  Kors  sunglasses.and I also found this now defunct Aussie brand Ozland that was interesting...very Gucciesk to my eyes.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Lots of thrifting has been done in the past few days! 

I really wanted that Fendi keychain but it was priced at $149.99 - no proof of authenticity whatsoever. When you're going to price items that high, you need more than just words to back yourself up.


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is the Fendi keychain in question:


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> This is the Fendi keychain in question:


Kind of cute...but a lot of money for something they or you dont know is authentic.


----------



## SakuraSakura

These are the items I've thrifted in the past few days: 
Matt and Nat wallet $2.49
Michael Kors bracelet $11.99
Yellow Coach: $6.99
Pink Coach: $5.99
Tory Burch scarf: $2.49
Multi-Coloured Coach: $5.99


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Kind of cute...but a lot of money for something they or you dont know is authentic.



These were highly replicated too. They're out to lunch on that price. I was stunned.


----------



## chowlover2

SakuraSakura said:


> These are the items I've thrifted in the past few days:
> Matt and Nat wallet $2.49
> Michael Kors bracelet $11.99
> Yellow Coach: $6.99
> Pink Coach: $5.99
> Tory Burch scarf: $2.49
> Multi-Coloured Coach: $5.99


Jackpot! I love the wallet with the buttons.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> These are the items I've thrifted in the past few days:
> Matt and Nat wallet $2.49
> Michael Kors bracelet $11.99
> Yellow Coach: $6.99
> Pink Coach: $5.99
> Tory Burch scarf: $2.49
> Multi-Coloured Coach: $5.99


Love the Tory scarf!!  Nice haul!


----------



## SakuraSakura

chowlover2 said:


> Jackpot! I love the wallet with the buttons.


Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Love the Tory scarf!!  Nice haul!


Thank you Tomsmom! I was flipping through the scarves and I had this gut instinct that it was a Tory Burch scarf. I recognised it because I've seen this design online before. I'm keeping it since it's so big and soft. I use my scarves as a sort of anxiety soothing tool along with a fashion statement.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Kind of cute...but a lot of money for something they or you dont know is authentic.


I personally think it's authentic but there's also human error. I think they're delusional if they believe they can get $149.99 for it without any sort of paperwork.


----------



## Tomsmom

I found this “Tru” bag which I discovered is an off shoot of Trousard (spelling?). Anyway I love the beige color and the price which was 14.99


----------



## SakuraSakura

I've been doing some Poshmark shopping. I did have another order but it was randomly cancelled - very disappointing. I wish people didn't do that, but that cannot be helped. I found this cute Coach clutch for $20 -


----------



## Narnanz

Found a Swarovski Edith hinged bangle for $2...its missing two stones but at $2 I didnt really care. might find replacement stones somewhere.


----------



## ColdSteel

Mama Steel gave me a pair of jeans I bought her about 11 or 12 years ago for just a couple bucks at Thrift Town. J. Brand Scarlett straight legs with a curvy waistband. They didn't fit me back then but they sure do now! 

I can't believe I remembered when I'd bought them. I'm glad they fit--they're excellent!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Found a Swarovski Edith hinged bangle for $2...its missing two stones but at $2 I didnt really care. might find replacement stones somewhere.


There are sellers that sell the stones on ebay. That's where I got some. First I tried locally but I couldn't find the right size. Use E6000 glue to set them. Don't use super glue.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SPOTTED: 

Left to right:
$7.99, $24.99, $14.99.
Kate Spade, Coach, Michael Kors.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> There are sellers that sell the stones on ebay. That's where I got some. First I tried locally but I couldn't find the right size. Use E6000 glue to set them. Don't use super glue.


Thank you for that info..will have to have a look see.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thank you for that info..will have to have a look see.


This is the seller I used. https://www.ebay.com/usr/iheartcrystals2?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754
It might not be cost effective with shipping for you. It's hard to determine which size to get.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> This is the seller I used. https://www.ebay.com/usr/iheartcrystals2?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754
> It might not be cost effective with shipping for you. It's hard to determine which size to get.


yes..trying to find out what size the stones are is the problem...but thank you for the link.


----------



## Selenet

Samuji wool cardigan that was FREE!!! This has to be one of my favorite finds recently




Mulberry shorts, 25€


----------



## Selenet

Here is the cardigan [emoji4]


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted for  NZ$9 an Emilio Masi made in Italy handbag. Not a huge brand but to buy new in Nz was about $200. Missing it's long strap but I have lots to use with it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found these Coach bags for $5.00 a pop at a pawn shop. The Kate Spade bangle was $7.99, from Value Village.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Ladies! I'm thinking about creating an Insta dedicated to my thrifted finds but I don't know what I should call it. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Ladies! I'm thinking about creating an Insta dedicated to my thrifted finds but I don't know what I should call it. Any ideas would be appreciated.


oh..hmmm...mine is very much just my rehabbed bags and other thrifted stuff but Im calling myself  the Novice Rehabber at the moment...but there are many on there calling themselves thrifting-something. Have a search #thrifting and you might get some ideas.
Secondhand Life
The Thrifted Soul
May the Thrift be with You
I will keep thinking of some.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> oh..hmmm...mine is very much just my rehabbed bags and other thrifted stuff but Im calling myself  the Novice Rehabber at the moment...but there are many on there calling themselves thrifting-something. Have a search #thrifting and you might get some ideas.
> Secondhand Life
> The Thrifted Soul
> May the Thrift be with You
> I will keep thinking of some.



Thanks, Narnanz! I was thinking something like ThriftedMilk ; something outlandish.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Thanks, Narnanz! I was thinking something like ThriftedMilk ; something outlandish.


Yes...I think sometimes you need an out there handle...and lots of hash-tagging..I never really understood # but since Ive been # a bit more I do get more likes and follows...not that I do it for that. I follow a few TPF members as well and sometimes our conversation overlap from the forum to insta.


----------



## Narnanz

NZ$2 Age Eyewear ...little bit munched on one arm but otherwise ok. Still for sale on the website.


----------



## Tomsmom

New Tano bag love the color. 16.99


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I found these Coach bags for $5.00 a pop at a pawn shop. The Kate Spade bangle was $7.99, from Value Village.


Is the middle coach part of the Kristin line?


----------



## merekat703

Recent finds: 
Joie pearl sweater: $6
Cheese board:$1.50
Lilly Pulitzer:$6
Tiffany and company purse:$145
Mirror:$5 I pained it white


----------



## merekat703

Llbean quilt $11


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> NZ$2 Age Eyewear ...little bit munched on one arm but otherwise ok. Still for sale on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665793
> View attachment 4665795


Wow, love those shades! And the deal you got...


----------



## Tomsmom

merekat703 said:


> Llbean quilt $11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667530


Love the quilt!  They are hard to find .


----------



## Selenet

Angora blend hat from Maxmara 0€


----------



## SakuraSakura

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4667943
> 
> 
> Angora blend hat from Maxmara 0€



This is so adorable.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SPOTTED: Kate Spade $79.99 
( That price... ew.)


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> SPOTTED: Kate Spade $79.99
> ( That price... ew.)


Ummm no lol!


----------



## Simplyput

From the flea...
Kate spade agenda $3
14k multi-year pendant $8
Christian Dior brooch $5


----------



## IntheOcean

Simplyput said:


> From the flea...
> Kate spade agenda $3
> 14k multi-year pendant $8
> Christian Dior brooch $5


Love the brooch!  Congrats on your finds!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fendi spy bag 39.99.


----------



## IntheOcean

Tomsmom said:


> Fendi spy bag 39.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672223


What a steal!  That Spy is gorgeous, seems to be in perfect condition.


----------



## Tomsmom

IntheOcean said:


> What a steal!  That Spy is gorgeous, seems to be in perfect condition.


It’s in great shape, some corner wear but nothing crazy


----------



## IntheOcean

Tomsmom said:


> It’s in great shape, some corner wear but nothing crazy


Awesome! What color is it?


----------



## Tomsmom

IntheOcean said:


> Awesome! What color is it?


Dark brown


----------



## 7h5f921

Great find!


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> SPOTTED:
> 
> Left to right:
> $7.99, $24.99, $14.99.
> Kate Spade, Coach, Michael Kors.


Buy, buy, buy!


----------



## Narnanz

On my list at the beginning of the year was a quilt..well got this for $10NZ at Habitat for Humanity.  It need a couple segments repaired and a dry cleaning but she should be all good.


----------



## chowlover2

So pretty, great find!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> On my list at the beginning of the year was a quilt..well got this for $10NZ at Habitat for Humanity.  It need a couple segments repaired and a dry cleaning but she should be all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676045
> View attachment 4676046


Beautiful!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Remember how I found that fur Fendi bag charm for $149.99? Well, two weeks later, I see it in the showcase. It was gone for a bit, but now it was back with a new price - $79.99! I grabbed it and now it is mine. No one really understands it but that is fine by me. I also found a few Coach items in the past little while.


----------



## shadesofblack07

This Alexis Bittar bangle that's missing a Swarovski stone for $3. Does anyone know where I can get this fixed?


----------



## Tomsmom

shadesofblack07 said:


> This Alexis Bittar bangle that's missing a Swarovski stone for $3. Does anyone know where I can get this fixed?


Maybe contact the designer?


----------



## IntheOcean

shadesofblack07 said:


> This Alexis Bittar bangle that's missing a Swarovski stone for $3. Does anyone know where I can get this fixed?


Beautiful bangle!  Congrats on scoring this piece!


----------



## Tomsmom

Eric Javits woven bag with leather trim 10.00


----------



## shadesofblack07

Tomsmom said:


> Maybe contact the designer?


Wrote them an email last night, but most likely they won't offer repairs, as I didn't buy it from them directly. In any case, I'm hoping they can just give me some sort of info on the Swarovski crystals that I can just purchase and replace myself. 


IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bangle!  Congrats on scoring this piece!


Thank you!


----------



## Miramar168

Got a cashmere sweater and Burberry scarf at an estate sale. I know it’s nearing spring but my office is cold year round! 

Also found these beautiful 1960s vintage dresses at another sale. Need some cleaning and small sewing repairs but they’re both hand made which is so incredible to me. They actually have “the way we wore” tags on them, which is a vintage store in LA.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Happy 50 percent off day! All of these were found at Value Village: 

Coach sequin tote: $14.99
Coach floral hobo: $8.49
Coach leather hobo: $8.49
Missoni scarves: ( one is Target Missoni, still liked it.) 
Toms: $5.99

i’ll be going to other Value Villages tomorrow.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Happy 50 percent off day! All of these were found at Value Village: 

Coach sequin tote: $14.99
Coach floral hobo: $8.49
Coach leather hobo: $8.49
Missoni scarves: ( one is Target Missoni, still liked it.) 
Toms: $5.99


----------



## whateve

shadesofblack07 said:


> This Alexis Bittar bangle that's missing a Swarovski stone for $3. Does anyone know where I can get this fixed?


There is a seller on ebay that sells a lot of swarovski crystals. I don't know if she has any that are that shape though. 
https://www.ebay.com/usr/iheartcrystals2?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754


----------



## LuvNLux

whateve said:


> There is a seller on ebay that sells a lot of swarovski crystals. I don't know if she has any that are that shape though.
> https://www.ebay.com/usr/iheartcrystals2?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754



@whateve:  Hope this works for you, but I just wanted to insert one word of caution sadly based on my experience:  have the replacement crystal glued by a professional jewelry repair.  I stupidly used a super glue to glue a loose specialty crystal (not Swarovski) in a favorite earring  and it changed from a deep glowing blue to a dull blue forever!


----------



## whateve

LuvNLux said:


> @whateve:  Hope this works for you, but I just wanted to insert one word of caution sadly based on my experience:  have the replacement crystal glued by a professional jewelry repair.  I stupidly used a super glue to glue a loose specialty crystal (not Swarovski) in a favorite earring  and it changed from a deep glowing blue to a dull blue forever!


Before I did it, I read that you weren't supposed to use super glue because it clouds the crystal. You found out the hard way. It may have come with instructions from the ebay seller. I bought e6000 glue. I have replaced crystals in a few things with good results. The hardest part was finding the right size crystal. I tried to find them locally first in order to ensure the correct size but was unsuccessful. I ended up ordering a variety of sizes in hopes that one would be the right one.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Prices have increased, but I refuse to pay unless I am positively in love with the item.  I purchased a fake Hermes, for $60 and wasn't upset.  When the guy at Goodwill brought it out, I looked at it and took a chance....my loss.  He didn't promise it was authentic, so it's not his fault.  He didn't know, I didn't know, but I researched when I got home and it was fake.  I don't like the pushing, shoving, that's involved.  I do okay, but everyone is so panicked at the thought that someone may find something before them.  I had a female stalker for a jewelry bag.  The last two times there were bags, I let her take them. (She was so rude!) The last time, the man brought out two.  She attempted to take one out of my hand and I said I would like to look at both. She said, "If I put my hands on it first, then it is mine".  I told her that she did not put her hands on anything first.  She said,"Those are the rules!" Well in my mind, she was trying to bully me.  So, I was going to leave one and told the cashier, I will take both. Well needless to say, the woman was angry. When she sees me, she does not speak, she rolls her eyes. Last night, she waited for me to leave the store, because she thought the manager was giving bags when she leaves. I got in my car and began checking my text messages.  She drove slowly behind my car, looked inside, backed up, looked again, and drove away.  Should I be afraid of this stalking individual....nope.  I got out the car and went back in, just to aggravate her.  LOL


The stalker's other relatives must live in my state because this has been my life on Saturdays since I bought those Louis Vuitton Keepalls last year.  
It is sad and funny at the same time, one of the ladies has her husband following me around. I am being serious.
This weekly episode at the mental institution/flea market lasts one hour.
There should be a law that the mobility bus is only used to take you to the doctor's office. not to a flea market .


----------



## SakuraSakura

Simplyput said:


> The stalker's other relatives must live in my state because this has been my life on Saturdays since I bought those Louis Vuitton Keepalls last year.
> It is sad and funny at the same time, one of the ladies has her husband following me around. I am being serious.
> This weekly episode at the mental institution/flea market lasts one hour.
> There should be a law that the mobility bus is only used to take you to the doctor's office. not to a flea market .



I'm going to be really candid for a second: I've been reselling for almost three years. Since I started my journey, I have noticed just how over-saturated the market has become along with how detrimentally the prices have risen. It's not impossible to find good deals but you can no longer make a semi - stable income from it. I've been toying with the idea of taking a break for a month and seeing where I am. I went out on both 50 percent off days to gather some items. I constantly feel like I pressure myself to be productive, whether it be posting items or sourcing goods. I feel like I'm running myself ragged here. I adore thrifting and fashion but to rely upon it as my sole source of item is... exhausting. I'm exhausted.  The pressure, rising costs and constant hustling are really no longer where I am in life.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm going to be really candid for a second: I've been reselling for almost three years. Since I started my journey, I have noticed just how over-saturated the market has become along with how detrimentally the prices have risen. It's not impossible to find good deals but you can no longer make a semi - stable income from it. I've been toying with the idea of taking a break for a month and seeing where I am. I went out on both 50 percent off days to gather some items. I constantly feel like I pressure myself to be productive, whether it be posting items or sourcing goods. I feel like I'm running myself ragged here. I adore thrifting and fashion but to rely upon it as my sole source of item is... exhausting. I'm exhausted.  The pressure, rising costs and constant hustling are really no longer where I am in life.


I can't even imagine trying to live off the income from reselling. I thrift when we travel as we don't have decent thrift stores at home. Then I sell those items when we get back home. All I hope for is to recoup some of the costs of traveling. Both the profits and number of sales have decreased the last year. I started selling in earnest in 2012. Every year I made a little more than the year before until 2019.


----------



## Simplyput

whateve said:


> I can't even imagine trying to live off the income from reselling. I thrift when we travel as we don't have decent thrift stores at home. Then I sell those items when we get back home. All I hope for is to recoup some of the costs of traveling. Both the profits and number of sales have decreased the last year. I started selling in earnest in 2012. Every year I made a little more than the year before until 2019.


I agree with you. What I find is for me. I have a full time job and don't make a living off the items I find, but at one time I did. I do compete with my coworkers. Lol. We share (show pictures) with each other stuff we find in the stores.


----------



## Vintage Leather

The people who make a living reselling have my respect; I don't have your patience or willingness to deal with crazy. I think that more people are worried about money, so they are more inclined to sell their items rather than consign or donate them. Which is making the secondary markets a little crazy (seriously, on Posh I saw an authentic vintage Judith Leiber Minaudière sell for $40, and another damaged one be posted for $5000)

I do fund new purchases by selling stuff in my closet.

1) I am crazy picky about what I buy these days; I buy primarily for myself. When I do sell on Poshmark and that ilk, it's things in my closet that I'm ready to move on from. I'm that person at the thrift who only buys the occasional hat or box of fountain pens.
2) I do pay more than usual thrift prices most of the time; sometimes I'm lucky but I didn't regret it because of:
3) In 2016-2018, I could go and sell a bag on facebook groups for what I paid (often $100-300)
4) In late 2018, nothing sold in my usual groups.  So in late 2018-2019, I started selling on Posh. Last year, was fine - I sold about 50 items with no problems. Mostly jewelry, some bags. This last two months? It's been a disaster.  I sold four bags on posh; one was returned because it was vintage and "the marks don't look like the marks on a newer bag."  (This is the bag I spent over $300 at Bottega Veneta to have it relined and restored)  Another was returned because it was "stained!" which, again, I had a ridiculous number of bright light photos... Which taught me, not to accept offers and that 2020 is the year of buyer regret.  

As for buying - in November and December of last year, i was able to pick up some Christmas ornaments crazy cheap. I also found few nice pieces of jewelry, and the duffle bag to round out my travel collection.  This year, in the last two months - I've found one bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

I used to resell but these days I don’t much anymore. I’ll sell things I no longer wear or want buy sales are so slow going I sometimes just give away some or donate back. I base my purchases on whether I really like something and is it worth the price (to me).


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have definitely noticed, since around this time last year,my sales are down. I think thrifting has become so popular (along with reselling) that even when you have the best items it's still tough to make ends meet. The pressure I put on myself to "succeed" is horrible - I really need to take a huge step back. I am still able to sell items but I need to be more selective which in turn means less income. I did find a pawn shop to sell my items to but I can't solely rely upon that for income. I was thinking to find a part time job and supplement my income via re-selling. It also takes up a lot of room to house items. The prices for items have significantly increased = less stock and my prices have to be higher. I love what I do but a good break will do me good.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Leather said:


> The people who make a living reselling have my respect; I don't have your patience or willingness to deal with crazy. I think that more people are worried about money, so they are more inclined to sell their items rather than consign or donate them. Which is making the secondary markets a little crazy (seriously, on Posh* I saw an authentic vintage Judith Leiber Minaudière sell for $40, and another damaged one be posted for $5000)*
> 
> I do fund new purchases by selling stuff in my closet.
> 
> 1) I am crazy picky about what I buy these days; I buy primarily for myself. When I do sell on Poshmark and that ilk, it's things in my closet that I'm ready to move on from. I'm that person at the thrift who only buys the occasional hat or box of fountain pens.
> 2) I do pay more than usual thrift prices most of the time; sometimes I'm lucky but I didn't regret it because of:
> 3) In 2016-2018, I could go and sell a bag on facebook groups for what I paid (often $100-300)
> 4) In late 2018, nothing sold in my usual groups.  So in late 2018-2019, I started selling on Posh. Last year, was fine - I sold about 50 items with no problems. Mostly jewelry, some bags. This last two months? It's been a disaster.  I sold four bags on posh; one was returned because it was vintage and "the marks don't look like the marks on a newer bag."  (This is the bag I spent over $300 at Bottega Veneta to have it relined and restored)  Another was returned because it was "stained!" which, again, I had a ridiculous number of bright light photos... Which taught me, not to accept offers and that 2020 is the year of buyer regret.
> 
> As for buying - in November and December of last year, i was able to pick up some Christmas ornaments crazy cheap. I also found few nice pieces of jewelry, and the duffle bag to round out my travel collection.  This year, in the last two months - I've found one bag.



Oh my gosh! That's bananas. I do think that you have to be pickier now than ever. I was able to sell a stained,ripped coach bag for $20. Now? Good luck.


----------



## LuvNLux

whateve said:


> Before I did it, I read that you weren't supposed to use super glue because it clouds the crystal. You found out the hard way. It may have come with instructions from the ebay seller. I bought e6000 glue. I have replaced crystals in a few things with good results. The hardest part was finding the right size crystal. I tried to find them locally first in order to ensure the correct size but was unsuccessful. I ended up ordering a variety of sizes in hopes that one would be the right one.



@whateve 
Yes, I did find out the hard way.  Who knew that you don't use superglue to repair crystals?  I sure didn't!   This was a pair of inexpensive craft fair earrings, not a big loss, but I loved them.  Thanks for mentioning the e6000 glue, I'll remember that, but we have an excellent inexpensive local jewelry repair shop that I use for most repairs now that I've learned my lesson!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm going to be really candid for a second: I've been reselling for almost three years. Since I started my journey, I have noticed just how over-saturated the market has become along with how detrimentally the prices have risen. It's not impossible to find good deals but you can no longer make a semi - stable income from it. I've been toying with the idea of taking a break for a month and seeing where I am. I went out on both 50 percent off days to gather some items. I constantly feel like I pressure myself to be productive, whether it be posting items or sourcing goods. I feel like I'm running myself ragged here. I adore thrifting and fashion but to rely upon it as my sole source of item is... exhausting. I'm exhausted.  The pressure, rising costs and constant hustling are really no longer where I am in life.


It use to be exciting, fun, and relaxing.  There is a guy that comes with his girlfriend and when a cart comes out they go crazy; blocking, snatching, and throwing.  Now when I see them, I go in the opposite direction.  One day I decided to go look after they attacked the cart and the guy was staring at me, rolling his eyes.  I stared at him, because I had to be seeing things. Unfortunately, I wasn't.  So, I don't like going on Saturdays anymore. I will go on a Thursday or Friday, when things are slow.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> It use to be exciting, fun, and relaxing.  There is a guy that comes with his girlfriend and when a cart comes out they go crazy; blocking, snatching, and throwing.  Now when I see them, I go in the opposite direction.  One day I decided to go look after they attacked the cart and the guy was staring at me, rolling his eyes.  I stared at him, because I had to be seeing things. Unfortunately, I wasn't.  So, I don't like going on Saturdays anymore. I will go on a Thursday or Friday, when things are slow.



I feel like there is this unspoken competitive air about thrifting nowadays. Since everyone now knows about the lucrative profits that can be made through it, it's no longer all that lucrative. I haven't mention this before but I have been accused of shoplifting on numerous occasions, the most recent being a few weeks ago. I'm getting really sick of being treated like this. I'm also getting sick of jerks following me whenever I find something good.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I feel like there is this unspoken competitive air about thrifting nowadays. Since everyone now knows about the lucrative profits that can be made through it, it's no longer all that lucrative. I haven't mention this before but I have been accused of shoplifting on numerous occasions, the most recent being a few weeks ago. I'm getting really sick of being treated like this. I'm also getting sick of jerks following me whenever I find something good.


What a about the "mob mentality"?  The man and his girlfriend, a husband and wife, and the bully that tried to take the jewelry bags out of my hands; they hang on the side and chat. They help each other push people out and run from the swinging cart door to the island in the middle of the store.  So let's say you are standing by the island in the middle, someone comes out with something, they rush over and surround you. I feel like a small fish in middle of sharks. When I started selling, it was because my moms insurance couldn't/wouldn't pay for certain items after she had a stroke.  Truly it helped me, but now I'm finding it hard to sell anything.  I put a beautiful, new, never used Dooney on the bay, someone placed a $125 bid. I want to tell her no, it's okay. I will keep it.


----------



## Narnanz

Im a real novice at reselling and am not doing it to make any kind of money. Im just getting rid of a few things in my closet that I dont wear and seeing if I can get anything for them.
Also seeing a few of my rehabbed coach bags so I can get the a higher end bag I want.
ive see so many youtubers all about thrifting and reselling but it seems so cut throat.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Im a real novice at reselling and am not doing it to make any kind of money. Im just getting rid of a few things in my closet that I dont wear and seeing if I can get anything for them.
> Also seeing a few of my rehabbed coach bags so I can get the a higher end bag I want.
> ive see so many youtubers all about thrifting and reselling but it seems so cut throat.


The first item I sold was a bag I bought on ebay. As soon as it came, I hated it. Back then, no one took returns. I lost money on it but at least I got some of the money back. Then I started looking around the house for things to sell. I sold some textbooks. I sold a cleaver that I never used because it gave me nightmares. I don't remember when I got the idea to start shopping at thrift stores. I guess that once I got used to buying used purses on ebay, it was no different to get them at thrift stores. It was harder for me to get over the ick factor with clothes. I'm fine with coats but still get a little weirded out with clothes that touch my skin and I can't get myself to go near used shoes. I've sold a lot of clothes from our own closet. Generally it isn't really worth it - only clearing $5 or $10 per item.

I've never really come across any antagonism at thrift stores. I don't hang around for new stuff to be brought out. We go when we travel so it is random whether we are there on sale days. Since I know I can't come back, I'll buy things when I see them, not waiting for a better price. Some of the stuff I buy at thrift stores, I buy specifically to sell to fund other purchases but nearly everything I buy is something I can picture myself using. Often I'll use them first. Every trip I end up keeping a few items that I just can't bring myself to part with. Most of the things I sell are things from my own collection that I'm ready to get rid of. I think I would be purchasing less if I didn't know I could sell them. The best thing is when I buy a bag, use it for a year and then sell it for more than I paid. That doesn't happen very often unless I got it at a thrift store.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> The first item I sold was a bag I bought on ebay. As soon as it came, I hated it. Back then, no one took returns. I lost money on it but at least I got some of the money back. Then I started looking around the house for things to sell. I sold some textbooks. I sold a cleaver that I never used because it gave me nightmares. I don't remember when I got the idea to start shopping at thrift stores. I guess that once I got used to buying used purses on ebay, it was no different to get them at thrift stores. It was harder for me to get over the ick factor with clothes. I'm fine with coats but still get a little weirded out with clothes that touch my skin and I can't get myself to go near used shoes. I've sold a lot of clothes from our own closet. Generally it isn't really worth it - only clearing $5 or $10 per item.
> 
> I've never really come across any antagonism at thrift stores. I don't hang around for new stuff to be brought out. We go when we travel so it is random whether we are there on sale days. Since I know I can't come back, I'll buy things when I see them, not waiting for a better price. Some of the stuff I buy at thrift stores, I buy specifically to sell to fund other purchases but nearly everything I buy is something I can picture myself using. Often I'll use them first. Every trip I end up keeping a few items that I just can't bring myself to part with. Most of the things I sell are things from my own collection that I'm ready to get rid of. I think I would be purchasing less if I didn't know I could sell them. The best thing is when I buy a bag, use it for a year and then sell it for more than I paid. That doesn't happen very often unless I got it at a thrift store.


Im currently haggling with someone on this consignemnt site over a pair of Beau Coop Boots I got for NZ$15...love them but they dont work with my arthritis.At $110 at the moment that I would be ok with...making $66 on them if they accept my counter offer.
Its been interesting what people offer for something...First offer on the boots was rediculous. Im selling my first rehab Janice there but am waiting for them to allow the listing. Not up for some reason. Just want to seel as Im not using it at all as its too small for me. But it was a great introduction to rehabbing and will always have great memories of it.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Im currently haggling with someone on this consignemnt site over a pair of Beau Coop Boots I got for NZ$15...love them but they dont work with my arthritis.At $110 at the moment that I would be ok with...making $66 on them if they accept my counter offer.
> Its been interesting what people offer for something...First offer on the boots was rediculous. Im selling my first rehab Janice there but am waiting for them to allow the listing. Not up for some reason. Just want to seel as Im not using it at all as its too small for me. But it was a great introduction to rehabbing and will always have great memories of it.


At one time, Janice would have been too small for me. Now it is a perfect size. I sold my pocket purses and city bags because they were too small. Pocket purse might still be too small but I bet city isn't.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> At one time, Janice would have been too small for me. Now it is a perfect size. I sold my pocket purses and city bags because they were too small. Pocket purse might still be too small but I bet city isn't.


Im loving my citys....am hoping a red one Im watching doesnt go yet...would like to get it so when I come back I can rehab it while Im on self quarantine for two weeks


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> The first item I sold was a bag I bought on ebay. As soon as it came, I hated it. Back then, no one took returns. I lost money on it but at least I got some of the money back. Then I started looking around the house for things to sell. I sold some textbooks. I sold a cleaver that I never used because it gave me nightmares. I don't remember when I got the idea to start shopping at thrift stores. I guess that once I got used to buying used purses on ebay, it was no different to get them at thrift stores. It was harder for me to get over the ick factor with clothes. I'm fine with coats but still get a little weirded out with clothes that touch my skin and I can't get myself to go near used shoes. I've sold a lot of clothes from our own closet. Generally it isn't really worth it - only clearing $5 or $10 per item.
> 
> I've never really come across any antagonism at thrift stores. I don't hang around for new stuff to be brought out. We go when we travel so it is random whether we are there on sale days. Since I know I can't come back, I'll buy things when I see them, not waiting for a better price. Some of the stuff I buy at thrift stores, I buy specifically to sell to fund other purchases but nearly everything I buy is something I can picture myself using. Often I'll use them first. Every trip I end up keeping a few items that I just can't bring myself to part with. Most of the things I sell are things from my own collection that I'm ready to get rid of. I think I would be purchasing less if I didn't know I could sell them. The best thing is when I buy a bag, use it for a year and then sell it for more than I paid. That doesn't happen very often unless I got it at a thrift store.



I just had my first case opened up against me on Poshmark. The item's packaging was damaged by Canada post. This buyer then went on to complain about a very small "stain" that was not "disclosed," but faint residue that can  easily be wiped off. I think I need to stop reselling for a while.... this left a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Vintage Leather

SakuraSakura said:


> I just had my first case opened up against me on Poshmark. The item's packaging was damaged by Canada post. This buyer then went on to complain about a very small "stain" that was not "disclosed," but faint residue that can  easily be wiped off. I think I need to stop reselling for a while.... this left a really bad taste in my mouth.


 

That's awful! 
Put in your counter argument right away!  Posh processed my case in less than two hours, while I was at work so I had no chance to rebut.  

 I went through my posh closet, and deleted everything but the stuff I'd donate if it doesn't sell.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Leather said:


> That's awful!
> Put in your counter argument right away!  Posh processed my case in less than two hours, while I was at work so I had no chance to rebut.
> 
> I went through my posh closet, and deleted everything but the stuff I'd donate if it doesn't sell.



Thank you, love! I have sent several messages detailing the situation ( that I wasn't purposely trying to damage her package or mislead her - I even mention in my closet that I'm new at packaging items so they may be wonky but  I have examined them so many times - five stars, no one else has complained. )The buyer responded but I have decided against saying anything more to her. It was startling to witness someone be so picky about a barely noticeable glue residue mark from manufacturing. I have said my case - now it is time to wait. I'm sorry that I am derailing the conversation. I'll post stuff I thrifted on Monday. Thanks for listening to me ramble.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you, love! I have sent several messages detailing the situation ( that I wasn't purposely trying to damage her package or mislead her - I even mention in my closet that I'm new at packaging items so they may be wonky but  I have examined them so many times - five stars, no one else has complained. )The buyer responded but I have decided against saying anything more to her. It was startling to witness someone be so picky about a barely noticeable glue residue mark from manufacturing. I have said my case - now it is time to wait. I'm sorry that I am derailing the conversation. I'll post stuff I thrifted on Monday. Thanks for listening to me ramble.


We learn from everyone here...so keep on rambling...sounds like you need a supportive outlet.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Most of these items were from the 50 percent off sale on Monday while a few were purchased around a week ago. 
Fossil: $9.99 
Coach Crossbody: $8.49.
MK wallet: $4.49.
Coach Phoebe: $19.99 ( love this style and colour)
Coach small purse: $7.70.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you, love! I have sent several messages detailing the situation ( that I wasn't purposely trying to damage her package or mislead her - I even mention in my closet that I'm new at packaging items so they may be wonky but  I have examined them so many times - five stars, no one else has complained. )The buyer responded but I have decided against saying anything more to her. It was startling to witness someone be so picky about a barely noticeable glue residue mark from manufacturing. I have said my case - now it is time to wait. I'm sorry that I am derailing the conversation. I'll post stuff I thrifted on Monday. Thanks for listening to me ramble.


If Canada post damaged it, then it sounds like there might be insurance to cover that. Did you buy the label from Posh? Or is the item fine, just the box damaged? I have no experience with Posh, but I can imagine that if she found a stain that wasn't disclosed, they could very well find in her favor.

I try not to get too upset by things like this, not always successfully. I figure I'm going to have problems in about 1 out of 20 sales. If I go a long time without a problem, I know one is coming. It's best not to fight them, at least on ebay. I had one on Paypal where the buyer complained about the color. I had heard about earlier cases in which color wasn't a valid reason to return, and the Paypal rep assured me I would win the case, but I didn't. I relisted with the exact same pictures and the new buyer loved it.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Most of these items were from the 50 percent off sale on Monday while a few were purchased around a week ago.
> Fossil: $9.99
> Coach Crossbody: $8.49.
> MK wallet: $4.49.
> Coach Phoebe: $19.99 ( love this style and colour)
> Coach small purse: $7.70.


The Fossil is adorable! That is a great deal for Phoebe.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> If Canada post damaged it, then it sounds like there might be insurance to cover that. Did you buy the label from Posh? Or is the item fine, just the box damaged? I have no experience with Posh, but I can imagine that if she found a stain that wasn't disclosed, they could very well find in her favor.
> 
> I try not to get too upset by things like this, not always successfully. I figure I'm going to have problems in about 1 out of 20 sales. If I go a long time without a problem, I know one is coming. It's best not to fight them, at least on ebay. I had one on Paypal where the buyer complained about the color. I had heard about earlier cases in which color wasn't a valid reason to return, and the Paypal rep assured me I would win the case, but I didn't. I relisted with the exact same pictures and the new buyer loved it.



The package corners have been torn.There's huge gouge marks on the packaging. It's awful.  Whoever was handling this item really wasn't careful. One of the employees should've noticed this and sent the item back so I could've dealt with it properly.The label was purchased from Poshmark, so I could very well contact Canada Post if Poshmark doesn't rule in my favour. I did bluntly ask for the item to be returned so that I can sell it elsewhere (for more money, might I add, this person got a very good deal hence my irritation at mentioning such an insignificant mark that can be removed easily). I tried my best to react professionally but it was tough, even when I have been doing this for sometime. The buyer sent me another message but I have chosen not to respond anymore. I have given Poshmark the proper evidence and refuted her perspective. Thank you for your perspective - it's really comforting to know that I have support from my fellow thriters!


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> The Fossil is adorable! That is a great deal for Phoebe.



I'm not sure if I'll keep it yet but it is a gorgeous shade of pink. The Fossil is adorable too. The colour is gorgeous too. Gosh, I want to keep them all!


----------



## chowlover2

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm not sure if I'll keep it yet but it is a gorgeous shade of pink. The Fossil is adorable too. The colour is gorgeous too. Gosh, I want to keep them all!


For those prices you can, great finds!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey, everyone, just an update: 

I decided to just accept the return so that I can get my item back and resell it locally for more money. Poshmark ruled it in her favour which is honestly better than allowing her to leave me a negative review. The buyer will have to pay extra money for the return as she'll probably use packaging that weighs more (is it bad this feels like justice?) I dislike picky buyers so this is a win for me. Thank you everybody for your feedback!


----------



## msloulou

1. Nina Ricci black polka dot silk dress - $17 (originally sold on Net-a-Porter for $2250)
2. Halston Heritage wool poncho - $22
3. Gucci blouse - $60
4. Fendi wool jacket - Free


----------



## Tomsmom

msloulou said:


> View attachment 4684423
> 
> View attachment 4684415
> 
> View attachment 4684416
> View attachment 4684406
> 
> 1. Nina Ricci black polka dot silk dress - $17 (originally sold on Net-a-Porter for $2250)
> 2. Halston Heritage wool poncho - $22
> 3. Gucci blouse - $60
> 4. Fendi wool jacket - Free



love that dress!


----------



## SakuraSakura

(Not included but will be posted) Emilio Pucci late 60s - mid 70s scarf. - $3.99. I just finished giving it a good washing so you'll see it within the next day. 

Coach Signature Wallet: $6.99
Coach Scribble Wallet: $4.49.
Coach Signature Purse: $16.99 (this was bought at this price to avoid wasting an exchange credit)


----------



## Simplyput

Went to the flea market and only got some cleaning supplies. Left went to the beautician. Decided to go back to the flea market, 15 mins. before they close. I saw a brown box...lettering turned to the side, I thought it was an empty box or if best a candle, asked vendor to allow closer look ...My first Louis Vuitton snowglobe. The vendor said $5. Sold. It currently sells over the way for $850.00.
7 hours...hundreds of people...guess it was meant for me. Thank you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Went to the flea market and only got some cleaning supplies. Left went to the beautician. Decided to go back to the flea market, 15 mins. before they close. I saw a brown box...lettering turned to the side, I thought it was an empty box or if best a candle, asked vendor to allow closer look ...My first Louis Vuitton snowglobe. The vendor said $5. Sold. It currently sells over the way for $850.00.
> 7 hours...hundreds of people...guess it was meant for me. Thank you.


Wow!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Simplyput said:


> Went to the flea market and only got some cleaning supplies. Left went to the beautician. Decided to go back to the flea market, 15 mins. before they close. I saw a brown box...lettering turned to the side, I thought it was an empty box or if best a candle, asked vendor to allow closer look ...My first Louis Vuitton snowglobe. The vendor said $5. Sold. It currently sells over the way for $850.00.
> 7 hours...hundreds of people...guess it was meant for me. Thank you.


Wow! Now that is what a steal is! That is one pretty snowglobe.


----------



## msloulou

Tomsmom said:


> love that dress!


Thank you! I’m going to have to do some serious jogging to fit in it, but it’s so classic I don’t think it’ll go out of style before then!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach card case $5.50
Michael Kors tote: $25.00


----------



## SakuraSakura

This really sweet Coach ball cap ($22.99) -


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I have purchased a lot from Poshmark recently. My favorite finds were my Longchamps and my Coach Kelsey. I prefer to buy Longchamp Le Pliage bags pre-owned, because they tend to scratch relatively easily and the corner wear is pretty bad. I'd rather not pay $100+ for a bag that wears like that!

Coach Kelsey Satchel ($25) and Longchamp Small Le Pliage ($16)



Also, got a Coach Large Wristlet 25 for $20!



Not pictured: my Longchamp Large Le Pliage ($35)


----------



## Narnanz

Just thought @jamamcg would be interested in these. Its a NZ site but just having a look might be interesting you.
https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/shop?categories=women&query=alexander McQueen


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found this gorgeous anniversary Willis for $13.59; however, I'm not sure if it looks too worn or not. The interior is just fine. It'll be for my own personal use. I noticed there was this light stain along the leather. Does it look too worn, and can this stain be somehow removed? Thanks guys.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I found this gorgeous anniversary Willis for $13.59; however, I'm not sure if it looks too worn or not. The interior is just fine. It'll be for my own personal use. I noticed there was this light stain along the leather. Does it look too worn, and can this stain be somehow removed? Thanks guys.


The leather was originally supposed to look a little worn, if I remember right. Some of these had waxed leather that looked like there were cracks where the dye didn't reach. I would stuff it and try to steam out those folds. Maybe a conditioner to blend in the stains.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> The leather was originally supposed to look a little worn, if I remember right. Some of these had waxed leather that looked like there were cracks where the dye didn't reach. I would stuff it and try to steam out those folds. Maybe a conditioner to blend in the stains.



Thank you for the suggestions, whateve! Your feedback is always appreciated. I'll definitely give it a shot. Luckily the stains are not that visible and they fall underneath the flap portion.


----------



## Tomsmom

Going through Sal Val withdrawals right now...


----------



## Raven3766

I can't go thrifting. I thrifted because I was stressed, now I'm just stressed. I miss my resale stores... So, now I'm going thru all of my thrifted jewelry and boxing up everything I know I will never wear. I collected a lot of James Avery. Anyway I will post, because I have nothing else to do. After I take of my 83 yr.old dad and my older sis, I'm pretty much sitting and decluttering.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I can't go thrifting. I thrifted because I was stressed, now I'm just stressed. I miss my resale stores... So, now I'm going thru all of my thrifted jewelry and boxing up everything I know I will never wear. I collected a lot of James Avery. Anyway I will post, because I have nothing else to do. After I take of my 83 yr.old dad and my older sis, I'm pretty much sitting and decluttering.


Decluttering is a great way to pass the time.


----------



## Raven3766

I know I've uploaded some of the earrings, but this is my James Avery collection from thrifting.  I'm certain I have more, I'm still going thru my jewelry.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4694815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've uploaded some of the earrings, but this is my James Avery collection from thrifting.  I'm certain I have more, I'm still going thru my jewelry.



Oh my goodness Raven!  That is one beautiful collection!  I stink at finding jewelry.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness Raven!  That is one beautiful collection!  I stink at finding jewelry.


I haven't found much lately. I slowed down about 2 months ago to take care of my dad and sis. I was buying bags but they became too expensive. I guess now I can slow down and see what I truly have.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I haven't found much lately. I slowed down about 2 months ago to take care of my dad and sis. I was buying bags but they became too expensive. I guess now I can slow down and see what I truly have.



You seem to be the caregiver of the family. You’re a very special person Raven.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> You seem to be the caregiver of the family. You’re a very special person Raven.


Thank you Tomsmom, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## lenarmc

SakuraSakura said:


> I found this gorgeous anniversary Willis for $13.59; however, I'm not sure if it looks too worn or not. The interior is just fine. It'll be for my own personal use. I noticed there was this light stain along the leather. Does it look too worn, and can this stain be somehow removed? Thanks guys.



I bought one used as well. It looked worn, but I think that it’s the soft leather. I think that it needed to be constructed of a firmer leather. These bags will all probably look like this eventually.


----------



## SakuraSakura

lenarmc said:


> I bought one used as well. It looked worn, but I think that it’s the soft leather. I think that it needed to be constructed of a firmer leather. These bags will all probably look like this eventually.



I cleaned it up and it look fabulous now! Whateve is literally a Coach champion.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> I cleaned it up and it look fabulous now! Whateve is literally a Coach champion.


Please post yours when you have a moment! I’m going through thrift withdrawl.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I really miss thrifting. I know it's a superficial complaint especially at times like this but thrifting has always been my happy place. It is also my primary source of income at this point, which makes this pandemic twice as challenging. I love the feeling I get when a score a gorgeous handbag for a fraction of the retail cost or some crazy vintage clothing. By stepping back it gives me a chance to appreciate just how lucky I've been in the past few years.


----------



## Narnanz

I with you there....if you get into a routine you really miss it.

Anyone want to dig up favourite finds for something to do?


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I cleaned it up and it look fabulous now! Whateve is literally a Coach champion.


Aw, thanks! I'm glad I could help. It looks wonderful!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I really miss thrifting. I know it's a superficial complaint especially at times like this but thrifting has always been my happy place. It is also my primary source of income at this point, which makes this pandemic twice as challenging. I love the feeling I get when a score a gorgeous handbag for a fraction of the retail cost or some crazy vintage clothing. By stepping back it gives me a chance to appreciate just how lucky I've been in the past few years.


I totally understand, I started thrifting as a sort of therapy during a very difficult time in my life and it’s become my happy place. I also love the thrill of the hunt and finding a “treasure”.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> I with you there....if you get into a routine you really miss it.
> 
> Anyone want to dig up favourite finds for something to do?



I will definitely partake in this! There's only so much schoolwork I can do.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I usually re-sell most of what I thrift but there are some items that have managed to stick around. These aren’t necessarily my cheapest finds but also ones that have served me well. 

I really enjoy the logo trend. It has this boisterous, flippant sort of energy that I adore. Coach ball-cap $22.99, pricier than most of my thrifted finds but I’ve wanted one of these for a while. I also managed to thrift a lilac Gucci bucket hat a few years ago ( regret selling it haha.) 

I’m also fond of neon colours so this pair of Ray Bands were up my alley. I think they were also $22.99 but I can’t quite recall.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I also thrifted these Coach sneakers for $12.50 a while ago (december ish?)


----------



## magdalinka

Unable to thrift, so I am digging up some of my older finds. 
A few months ago I found this gorgeous fall colors Hermes “Vendanges” scarf for $6. I didn’t notice the “Hermes” at first but knew this beauty made of quality heavy silk and hand rolled edges had to come home with me. Imagine my surprise when I googled “Vendanges” and discovered it was and H scarf!!


----------



## Narnanz

magdalinka said:


> Unable to thrift, so I am digging up some of my older finds.
> A few months ago I found this gorgeous fall colors Hermes “Vendanges” scarf for $6. I didn’t notice the “Hermes” at first but knew this beauty made of quality heavy silk and hand rolled edges had to come home with me. Imagine my surprise when I googled “Vendanges” and discovered it was and H scarf!!


Lovely find....scarf finds had dried up for me in the last few months. Got a Jacqmar but thats about it.


----------



## magdalinka

Narnanz said:


> Lovely find....scarf finds had dried up for me in the last few months. Got a Jacqmar but thats about it.


Thank you!! It depends on the store but here they actually stop putting out lighter scarves over winter and start back putting them out again in the spring. Maybe they will be out once we can shop again


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Unable to thrift, so I am digging up some of my older finds.
> A few months ago I found this gorgeous fall colors Hermes “Vendanges” scarf for $6. I didn’t notice the “Hermes” at first but knew this beauty made of quality heavy silk and hand rolled edges had to come home with me. Imagine my surprise when I googled “Vendanges” and discovered it was and H scarf!!


That is beautiful!


----------



## SakuraSakura

magdalinka said:


> Thank you!! It depends on the store but here they actually stop putting out lighter scarves over winter and start back putting them out again in the spring. Maybe they will be out once we can shop again



I always get excited when the silk scarves come back out during the warmer months. They are one of my favourite things to find. I should post my little scarf collection.


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is my thrifted scarf collection as of now. When we’re able to thrift again, I’m hoping to find a Moschino scarf.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> This is my thrifted scarf collection as of now. When we’re able to thrift again, I’m hoping to find a Moschino scarf.


----------



## Narnanz

Ive gotten a little overboard with thrifting sunglasses...I just have fun finding them.
These are what Ive found in the last few years...and the Coach , Michael Kors and Tom Ford in the last few months.


----------



## whateve

More than half of my collection was purchased second hand. Here are some of my better finds.
Balenciaga club bag, $39.99 at Goodwill
Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, $26, including shipping, from Poshmark
Coach vintage Sonoma pocket drawstring, $25, including shipping, from Mercari
Dooney & Bourke, $9, Salvation Army
Coach vintage Gramercy satchel. $8, Savers


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> More than half of my collection was purchased second hand. Here are some of my better finds.
> Balenciaga club bag, $39.99 at Goodwill
> Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, $26, including shipping, from Poshmark
> Coach vintage Sonoma pocket drawstring, $25, including shipping, from Mercari
> Dooney & Bourke, $9, Salvation Army
> Coach vintage Gramercy satchel. $8, Savers


Still cant get over the Bal for so little....and that Coach Bleecker...another on my list.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Still cant get over the Bal for so little....and that Coach Bleecker...another on my list.


Me either! That Balenciaga started an obsession and I've acquired several more that weren't exactly bargains! The Bleecker comes up fairly often for reasonable prices. I know of at least two other people on the forum that got one.


----------



## whateve

A couple wallets I didn't need but couldn't resist.
Coach Bleecker checkbook wallet, $20 shipped, Ebay
Brahmin slim wallet, $3.50, thrift store
I've always wanted something ostrich.


----------



## Narnanz

and scarves @SakuraSakura ....how have a few as well.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> and scarves @SakuraSakura ....how have a few as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697292


I think I've only found one scarf thrifting. Most I find are polyester and I get tired looking through them trying to find something good.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> More than half of my collection was purchased second hand. Here are some of my better finds.
> Balenciaga club bag, $39.99 at Goodwill
> Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, $26, including shipping, from Poshmark
> Coach vintage Sonoma pocket drawstring, $25, including shipping, from Mercari
> Dooney & Bourke, $9, Salvation Army
> Coach vintage Gramercy satchel. $8, Savers


That bal!!!  Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> More than half of my collection was purchased second hand. Here are some of my better finds.
> Balenciaga club bag, $39.99 at Goodwill
> Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, $26, including shipping, from Poshmark
> Coach vintage Sonoma pocket drawstring, $25, including shipping, from Mercari
> Dooney & Bourke, $9, Salvation Army
> Coach vintage Gramercy satchel. $8, Savers


The Balenciaga and Dooney - stunning!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I purchased these two Coach scarves for $20.00 on Poshmark! I might re-sell them but we shall see.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> A couple wallets I didn't need but couldn't resist.
> Coach Bleecker checkbook wallet, $20 shipped, Ebay
> Brahmin slim wallet, $3.50, thrift store
> I've always wanted something ostrich.


Love that Brahmin, I’m a totally sucker for ostrich .


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> A couple wallets I didn't need but couldn't resist.
> Coach Bleecker checkbook wallet, $20 shipped, Ebay
> Brahmin slim wallet, $3.50, thrift store
> I've always wanted something ostrich.


My first designer wallet was a Coach patent leather Bleeker, that wallet lasted me 6+ years, I couldn’t kill it, lol!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> That is beautiful!


Thank you Tomsmom  


SakuraSakura said:


> This is my thrifted scarf collection as of now. When we’re able to thrift again, I’m hoping to find a Moschino scarf.


What a beautiful collection. I am wondering what that colorful one in the middle is. 


Narnanz said:


> Ive gotten a little overboard with thrifting sunglasses...I just have fun finding them.
> These are what Ive found in the last few years...and the Coach , Michael Kors and Tom Ford in the last few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697256
> View attachment 4697257


Woooow that’s a lot of sunglasses. I am a little jealous of that collection. But I never look at sunglasses since I have to wear prescriptions and too much of a wuss to have the surgery. 


whateve said:


> More than half of my collection was purchased second hand. Here are some of my better finds.
> Balenciaga club bag, $39.99 at Goodwill
> Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo, $26, including shipping, from Poshmark
> Coach vintage Sonoma pocket drawstring, $25, including shipping, from Mercari
> Dooney & Bourke, $9, Salvation Army
> Coach vintage Gramercy satchel. $8, Savers


Wow gorgeous Bal. but can we all appreciate the red on that D&B. And vintage Coach is the best. Well done!


whateve said:


> A couple wallets I didn't need but couldn't resist.
> Coach Bleecker checkbook wallet, $20 shipped, Ebay
> Brahmin slim wallet, $3.50, thrift store
> I've always wanted something ostrich.


Pretty ostrich! Brahmin is so well made. 


Narnanz said:


> and scarves @SakuraSakura ....how have a few as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697292


I like your scarf organization method, maybe time to rethink mine


----------



## SakuraSakura

magdalinka said:


> This is my thrifted scarf collection as of now. When we’re able to thrift again, I’m hoping to find a Moschino scarf.



Top to the right: 1990s Pucci, 1970s Pucci, This really amazing vintage Nicole Miller scarf that has a picnic image on it, the rest are Missoni!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

This was my best ever find. It is a Charles & Patricia Lester velvet jacket. The photo (the only one I still have does not do it justice at all). It was on the rack among the wash-worn Old Navy sweaters and I just loved the color. I first thought it was damaged because there was a bit of extra fabric pinned to it but then I realized it was just the fabric sample. I looked up the brand and my jaw dropped.
I ended up selling it because I really had nowhere to wear it.


----------



## Narnanz

BeautyAddict58 said:


> This was my best ever find. It is a Charles & Patricia Lester velvet jacket. The photo (the only one I still have does not do it justice at all). It was on the rack among the wash-worn Old Navy sweaters and I just loved the color. I first thought it was damaged because there was a bit of extra fabric pinned to it but then I realized it was just the fabric sample. I looked up the brand and my jaw dropped.
> I ended up selling it because I really had nowhere to wear it.


Fabulous blue....its really a pity when you find something wonderful but have nowhere to wear it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeautyAddict58 said:


> This was my best ever find. It is a Charles & Patricia Lester velvet jacket. The photo (the only one I still have does not do it justice at all). It was on the rack among the wash-worn Old Navy sweaters and I just loved the color. I first thought it was damaged because there was a bit of extra fabric pinned to it but then I realized it was just the fabric sample. I looked up the brand and my jaw dropped.
> I ended up selling it because I really had nowhere to wear it.



Ahhh! Life needs a jacket like that. Imagine lounging (self-isolating) on a reclining chair, preferred beverage in hand, patio overlooking a gorgeous view.


----------



## Tomsmom

BeautyAddict58 said:


> This was my best ever find. It is a Charles & Patricia Lester velvet jacket. The photo (the only one I still have does not do it justice at all). It was on the rack among the wash-worn Old Navy sweaters and I just loved the color. I first thought it was damaged because there was a bit of extra fabric pinned to it but then I realized it was just the fabric sample. I looked up the brand and my jaw dropped.
> I ended up selling it because I really had nowhere to wear it.


That blue is amazing!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Love that Brahmin, I’m a totally sucker for ostrich .


Thanks! Me too! It was in a thrift store where all the Coach, Dooney, LV and Brighton were priced very high. I guess the owner didn't know about Brahmin because it was with the no-name brands. It looks nearly brand new too.


Tomsmom said:


> My first designer wallet was a Coach patent leather Bleeker, that wallet lasted me 6+ years, I couldn’t kill it, lol!


That's happened to me with Coach wallets too. I wish they would wear out to I could justify a new one!


----------



## whateve

My most profitable finds were these Dunhill wallets. I got three of them and spent $5.25. They were made of genuine lizard.
And this Fendi bag I got for $5.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> My most profitable finds were these Dunhill wallets. I got three of them and spent $5.25. They were made of genuine lizard.
> And this Fendi bag I got for $5.


*sigh*...love the Fendi...do you sell it?


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> My most profitable finds were these Dunhill wallets. I got three of them and spent $5.25. They were made of genuine lizard.
> And this Fendi bag I got for $5.


Love the Fendi!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My most profitable find: 

If anybody wants to hear the story I'd be glad to tell.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> My most profitable find:
> 
> If anybody wants to hear the story I'd be glad to tell.


Yes please


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> My most profitable finds were these Dunhill wallets. I got three of them and spent $5.25. They were made of genuine lizard.
> And this Fendi bag I got for $5.


Dunhill is very posh!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> *sigh*...love the Fendi...do you sell it?


Yes, I sold it. I found it in the bottom of the box at a very disorganized thrift store. The store owner didn't even look at it before giving me a price. It was in pretty lousy condition. I rehabbed it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Yes please



I actually found this inside of a purse. As I was walking down the stairs of my home, I heard something fly out of one of the handbags. I picked it up... it was this ring. I showed my family. To my astonishment, it turned out to be a legitimate ring. When it was appraised, it was worth $10,000.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I actually found this inside of a purse. As I was walking down the stairs of my home, I heard something fly out of one of the handbags. I picked it up... it was this ring. I showed my family. To my astonishment, it turned out to be a legitimate ring. When it was appraised, it was worth $10,000.


OMG! The person who lost it must have been devastated!


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> OMG! The person who lost it must have been devastated!



What's interesting is that I did look for that person. Unfortunately, there were a lot of people who were trying to scam me out of it. It was really awful.


----------



## magdalinka

One more amazing square of silk. Thrifty friends, feast your eyes on some adorable penguins, large Celine silk scarf $3


----------



## magdalinka

SakuraSakura said:


> I actually found this inside of a purse. As I was walking down the stairs of my home, I heard something fly out of one of the handbags. I picked it up... it was this ring. I showed my family. To my astonishment, it turned out to be a legitimate ring. When it was appraised, it was worth $10,000.


that story is insane, what a great score


----------



## magdalinka

BeautyAddict58 said:


> This was my best ever find. It is a Charles & Patricia Lester velvet jacket. The photo (the only one I still have does not do it justice at all). It was on the rack among the wash-worn Old Navy sweaters and I just loved the color. I first thought it was damaged because there was a bit of extra fabric pinned to it but then I realized it was just the fabric sample. I looked up the brand and my jaw dropped.
> I ended up selling it because I really had nowhere to wear it.


Wow what a gorgeous shade of blue. Never heard of this designer, will have to look it up 


whateve said:


> My most profitable finds were these Dunhill wallets. I got three of them and spent $5.25. They were made of genuine lizard.
> And this Fendi bag I got for $5.


Such nice leather on that wallet.


----------



## SakuraSakura

magdalinka said:


> that story is insane, what a great score



Thank you! I love that penguin scarf.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

magdalinka said:


> Wow what a gorgeous shade of blue. Never heard of this designer, will have to look it up
> 
> Such nice leather on that wallet.


I had never heard of them either (and I'm not the one to Google in store), but I saw that the jacket was hand made in Wales and I thought it could not be that cheap (in addition to the gorgeous color and detail). They are basically theatrical costumer designers but also make a few items mostly for people who are professional opera and theater goers and such. I believe Liz Taylor wore one of their jackets when she went to the Emmy's(?) with Michael Jackson. Their pieces cost several thousand pounds (sterling).


----------



## SakuraSakura

(Supposedly) in perfect condition Tory Burch: 

Not as good as thrifting but hey, still a killer price!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I had never heard of them either (and I'm not the one to Google in store), but I saw that the jacket was hand made in Wales and I thought it could not be that cheap (in addition to the gorgeous color and detail). They are basically theatrical costumer designers but also make a few items mostly for people who are professional opera and theater goers and such. I believe Liz Taylor wore one of their jackets when she went to the Emmy's(?) with Michael Jackson. Their pieces cost several thousand pounds (sterling).


That was of course the Grammy's but too late to edit.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> and scarves @SakuraSakura ....how have a few as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697292


Of course, I have missed the posts for a minute.  I wanted to say how I love the way you display your scarves.  I have been cleaning and rearranging my items, but I do not know how to display my scarves.  I have so many scarves, I know I will have to let some go.  Seriously, I have too many scarves.
Lanvin, Givenchy,YSL. Dior, Chanel, Hermes, Emilio,Vintage everything....
If I could display them like you, then I wouldn't feel so overwhelmed.  I absolutely love your display!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> One more amazing square of silk. Thrifty friends, feast your eyes on some adorable penguins, large Celine silk scarf $3


Hi Magda, this Celine speaks to my soul.  It's beautiful! I don't think I have a Celine scarf.


----------



## Raven3766

So, cleaning out! There is nothing left to do, but re-donate when thrifting continues. I have vintage Coach handbags. A few I will keep, a few I will give to friends and family, some I will donate. You should see my Dooney's.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4700369
> View attachment 4700370
> View attachment 4700371
> View attachment 4700372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, cleaning out! There is nothing left to do, but re-donate when thrifting continues. I have vintage Coach handbags. A few I will keep, a few I will give to friends and family, some I will donate. You should see my Dooney's.


ok...as a new lover of coach bags I just had heart palpitations....


----------



## Narnanz

Get the courier looked at...you  are so lucky...thats one on my list of wants


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Get the courier looked at...you  are so lucky...thats one on my list of wants


That is one that I will most definitely keep.  I will take a pic of another arrangement.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> That is one that I will most definitely keep.  I will take a pic of another arrangement.


would you keep it as is or do a rehab on it?
If you do we would love to see it in the rescue thread.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everyone! I’m in need of some advice. I recently received the scarves, but I found a hole in the scarf. Should I try to return this? The hole wasn’t mentioned nor pictured. The thing is she did such a nice job on wrapping it + wrote a really thoughtful card. I’m not too keen on the hole though.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everyone! I’m in need of some advice. I recently received the scarves, but I found a hole in the scarf. Should I try to return this? The hole wasn’t mentioned nor pictured.


I probably would. It says mint condition.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Whoops double post. I shouldn’t feel so guilty about considering this but I do. I also noticed a bit of an odour.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> ok...as a new lover of coach bags I just had heart palpitations....


Ooooh that yellow duffle with “Coach” on the bottom!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4700369
> View attachment 4700370
> View attachment 4700371
> 
> View attachment 4700372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, cleaning out! There is nothing left to do, but re-donate when thrifting continues. I have vintage Coach
> 
> handbags. A few I will keep, a few I will give to friends and family, some I will donate. You should see my Dooney's.



Raven I adore that yellow duffle !!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Raven I adore that yellow duffle !!


Nudge nudge...wink wink...LOL


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Raven I adore that yellow duffle !!


i also  cant talk...Im coveting that maroon/burgundy bag is the centre...it that a basic bag @whateve ?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> i also  cant talk...Im coveting that maroon/burgundy bag is the centre...it that a basic bag @whateve ?


I am in love with all of those bags. I don't know the name of them, but they seem so easy to carry.  I am and will make decisions; can't love them all.


----------



## Raven3766

Here are additional views.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> i also  cant talk...Im coveting that maroon/burgundy bag is the centre...it that a basic bag @whateve ?


That's what it looks like. I used to have a NYC one that was in brand new condition. I couldn't bring myself to use it! I feel more comfortable using bags that have already been broken in.


----------



## Narnanz

Did you get all these thrifting @Raven3766 ?....*sigh*.....I cant get one in the country for less than NZ $100


----------



## Narnanz

And a taft...and an ergo shopper...and a willis....


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Did you get all these thrifting @Raven3766 ?....*sigh*.....I cant get one in the country for less than NZ $100



I purchased all from thrifts, usually for under $10.  I've been collecting for more than 10 yrs. I always wanted to open my own resale store, but that is not in the cards. I sell on the Bay, but I don't feel comfortable selling at this time.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased all from thrifts, usually for under $10.  I've been collecting for more than 10 yrs. I always wanted to open my own resale store, but that is not in the cards. I sell on the Bay, but I don't feel comfortable selling at this time.


[/QUOTE]
Understandable really at the moment with these so uncertain times...best to go with your gut at the moment.
Im hoping things will get better in the next few months.
But I am expecting to lose my job so I have to stop buying and start selling.


----------



## Raven3766

Understandable really at the moment with these so uncertain times...best to go with your gut at the moment.
Im hoping things will get better in the next few months.
But I am expecting to lose my job so I have to stop buying and start selling.[/QUOTE]
So sorry to hear that. It is better to start now, don't wait.


----------



## MrsGAM

Raven3766 said:


> Here are additional views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700495
> View attachment 4700496
> View attachment 4700497


So many amazing bags! Love the Courier Pouch - that's one that I've been looking for, though I think I want the smaller size. Also that Taft! And the dark red Chester or Canteen (can't tell what size it is)!


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> That's what it looks like. I used to have a NYC one that was in brand new condition. I couldn't bring myself to use it! I feel more comfortable using bags that have already been broken in.


Oh you have to use it!  Break it in yourself . Make your own history with the bag.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I used to have several vintage Coach items but I chose to sell them a while back. Sooo many regrets now that I'm back in love with them!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Oh you have to use it!  Break it in yourself . Make your own history with the bag.


No, I couldn't do it. I sold it. I still have some 90s accessories that look brand new. I'm not using those either.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> No, I couldn't do it. I sold it. I still have some 90s accessories that look brand new. I'm not using those either.



Are you more into collecting than using, whateve?


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Are you more into collecting than using, whateve?


Not really. I was at one time. I have a small collection of collectible Coach. Most of what I own, I use. The unused vintage accessories I have are a Coach chunky case(cosmetic) still in the box, 2 skinny cases (flat cosmetic), and a kisslock coin purse. If I used these, they would show it very soon. I love the colors and how perfect they are just the way they are. I have several bags that are also collectible but I use them. They weren't pristine when I got them so I don't mind using them. However, the very old ones I don't use a lot because I don't want to damage them. On resale sites, some of these have gone for insane prices so they seem too valuable to take chances with them. Many of my keychains have never been used but I wouldn't hesitate using them if they looked good as decoration on one of my bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Not really. I was at one time. I have a small collection of collectible Coach. Most of what I own, I use. The unused vintage accessories I have are a Coach chunky case(cosmetic) still in the box, 2 skinny cases (flat cosmetic), and a kisslock coin purse. If I used these, they would show it very soon. I love the colors and how perfect they are just the way they are. I have several bags that are also collectible but I use them. They weren't pristine when I got them so I don't mind using them. However, the very old ones I don't use a lot because I don't want to damage them. On resale sites, some of these have gone for insane prices so they seem too valuable to take chances with them. Many of my keychains have never been used but I wouldn't hesitate using them if they looked good as decoration on one of my bags.



I can understand. I have a very small new Coach purse a Tabby maybe?  Anyway it’s so pretty and new I just like to admire it.


----------



## Raven3766

So, still cleaning! Here are my Dooney's.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So, still cleaning! Here are my Dooney's.
> View attachment 4701502
> View attachment 4701503
> View attachment 4701504


It’s like a Doony-palooza!!  Wow Raven!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> It’s like a Doony-palooza!!  Wow Raven!


Now, on to the Longchamps!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> So, still cleaning! Here are my Dooney's.
> View attachment 4701502
> View attachment 4701503
> View attachment 4701504


@Catbird9 and @BeenBurned what do you think of these?....what a collection!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> So, still cleaning! Here are my Dooney's.
> View attachment 4701502
> View attachment 4701503
> View attachment 4701504


Oh the blue ones...Wow!!


----------



## Catbird9

Raven3766 said:


> So, still cleaning! Here are my Dooney's.
> View attachment 4701502
> View attachment 4701503
> View attachment 4701504


Nice collection...that blue Crescent Sac!!!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4700369
> View attachment 4700370
> View attachment 4700371
> View attachment 4700372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, cleaning out! There is nothing left to do, but re-donate when thrifting continues. I have vintage Coach handbags. A few I will keep, a few I will give to friends and family, some I will donate. You should see my Dooney's.


Wow Raven what a collection!! I miss the days when vintage Coach bags were everywhere and under $10. 
This gave me an idea. We should post group pictures of our “families”. Or just collections or most treasured finds we still use.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Wow Raven what a collection!! I miss the days when vintage Coach bags were everywhere and under $10.
> This gave me an idea. We should post group pictures of our “families”. Or just collections or most treasured finds we still use.


I started putting my families together, Bottega, Prada, Dior, Longchamp, Burberry, Ferragamo, and Gucci.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Oh the blue ones...Wow!!


I couldn't believe I found the blue one and with the wallet.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I couldn't believe I found the blue one and with the wallet.


We are all a tiny bit envious...but please keep up with the pictures...its lovely  to see.


----------



## Tomsmom

Yes I agree Raven, keep posting pics  I love to see your finds


----------



## Raven3766

Since we are staying in place, why don't all us post some designer families.  I would love to see some of your collections.


----------



## Simplyput

Been popping in & out; enjoying your finds. Teleworking at my job, report cards due next week and will get full benefits and pay per union contract. Last week a couple of my students sent me emails saying I was the reason why they passed their English SAT. Been so ecstatic and their email is the closest I have been to a thrifting find. I miss all 127 students (two ninth grade and four 11th grade students).

The week that everything closed around here, on a half off sale day, three o'clock in the afternoon, I decided to visit Salvo. Never find anything, but I went and got two DVF dresses, a Sigourney and a "new" Julian.


----------



## Narnanz

My small ebay bought Coach collection,  my thrifted sunglasses collection and most of the jewelry on this hanger is thrifted , most for less than $5


----------



## Jacynthe

Narnanz said:


> My small ebay bought Coach collection,  my thrifted sunglasses collection and most of the jewelry on this hanger is thrifted , most for less than $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701935
> View attachment 4701937
> View attachment 4701939


Very nice Narnanz! I lost your mom's dollhouse  I want to show it to my mom. Please help me find it. Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> My small ebay bought Coach collection,  my thrifted sunglasses collection and most of the jewelry on this hanger is thrifted , most for less than $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701935
> View attachment 4701937
> View attachment 4701939


That’s an amazing sunglasses collection!


----------



## Tomsmom

I don’t have collections of one type of items, I just buy what I like, give some bags away or use them until I get tired and then donate them again. Like a never ending circle lol. Some I try to sell.


----------



## Raven3766

Well I have families because, I was taking in more than I was selling or giving away. I am a professed workaholic. I have the opportunity to finally clean out and I'm taking advantage of it. I have been thrifting for years and it shows. So onward, here's my Gucci family. The tennis racket cover and wardrobe bag definitely needs conditioning.


----------



## Jacynthe

Narnanz said:


> My small ebay bought Coach collection,  my thrifted sunglasses collection and most of the jewelry on this hanger is thrifted , most for less than $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701935
> View attachment 4701937
> View attachment 4701939


Found it! Thank you Narnanz!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Well I have families because, I was taking in more than I was selling or giving away. I am a professed workaholic. I have the opportunity to finally clean out and I'm taking advantage of it. I have been thrifting for years and it shows. So onward, here's my Gucci family. The tennis racket cover and wardrobe bag definitely needs conditioning.
> View attachment 4702189
> View attachment 4702190
> View attachment 4702191
> View attachment 4702192



Such awesome finds!!
Is that back/blue one with the white stripe a tote?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t have collections of one type of items, I just buy what I like, give some bags away or use them until I get tired and then donate them again. Like a never ending circle lol. Some I try to sell.



I don't actually have much to share at this point either. I sell more than I keep, but I'm in a collecting sort of space so once we can start thrifting again I'll definitely be adding to my personal collection. As for Gucci items, I've purchased three wallets, one vintage bag and this gorgeous lilac monogram bucket hat that I'm still kicking myself for not keeping. I'm now back to looking for a monogram bucket hat, whether it be fendi/lv/gucci. Bucket hats are my spiritual fashion accessory.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Such awesome finds!!
> Is that back/blue one with the white stripe a tote?


Yes, it is a tote.  It has seen better days, but nothing a little cleaning wouldn't help.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I don't actually have much to share at this point either. I sell more than I keep, but I'm in a collecting sort of space so once we can start thrifting again I'll definitely be adding to my personal collection. As for Gucci items, I've purchased three wallets, one vintage bag and this gorgeous lilac monogram bucket hat that I'm still kicking myself for not keeping. I'm now back to looking for a monogram bucket hat, whether it be fendi/lv/gucci. Bucket hats are my spiritual fashion accessory.


I have a Gucci monogram hat. I don't know if you would call it a bucket.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> I have a Gucci monogram hat. I don't know if you would call it a bucket.



I'd love to see it, Raven! Your collections are gorgeous.


----------



## SakuraSakura

The one thrifted item I'm never selling: 

My gorgeous monogram pochette. I thrifted it almost a year ago now.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> The one thrifted item I'm never selling:
> 
> My gorgeous monogram pochette. I thrifted it almost a year ago now.


Beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I'd love to see it, Raven! Your collections are gorgeous.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4702393


Ahhh, it's perfect! I'm so envious!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 4702393


Raven that hat is everything!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I received that Tory Burch in the mail today. It turns out that the bag is this rich, deep berry tone. The leather is also patent leather.I had myself a good chuckle as it totally subverted my expectations, but it's beautiful. It is also in perfect condition! What a great deal.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found this interesting little mini black Prada for $100 on Poshmark.


----------



## Raven3766

Here are my Fendi's...


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Here are my Fendi's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704959


Thank you for continuing to share your collections! They're what I look forward to seeing. My dream is to thrift a zucca baguette.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for continuing to share your collections! They're what I look forward to seeing. My dream is to thrift a zucca baguette.


Sort of same...Zucca Mamma for me.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for continuing to share your collections! They're what I look forward to seeing. My dream is to thrift a zucca baguette.


Thank you and I hope that you find one. I


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Sort of same...Zucca Mamma for me.



I have intense waves of regret. I found a zucca mamma for $300 at a consignment store several years later, in amazing condition. Oh the regrets I have about items.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I have intense waves of regret. I found a zucca mamma for $300 at a consignment store several years later, in amazing condition. Oh the regrets I have about items.



oh we all have those regrets!  You’re not alone!  I still think about a Tods bag I put back and a Tory Burch structured bag more than a few years ago.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> oh we all have those regrets!  You’re not alone!  I still think about a Tods bag I put back and a Tory Burch structured bag more than a few years ago.


I regret the day I found my first Hermes and Balenciaga handbags, I didn't buy the Chanel because I didn't know if it was real....really? I just was so excited and confused....


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I regret the day I found my first Hermes and Balenciaga handbags, I didn't buy the Chanel because I didn't know if it was real....really? I just was so excited and confused....


Oh I remember your first Hermès!  That was so exciting!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I remember your first Hermès!  That was so exciting!


I looked thru from much older posts to find it.
Do you still have it @Raven3766 ?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> I looked thru from much older posts to find it.
> Do you still have it @Raven3766 ?


Yes, I still have it. I have both bags.  I've never carried it, only admired it.  It could use a good cleaning.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, I still have it. I have both bags.  I've never carried it, only admired it.  It could use a good cleaning.


So cool.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, I still have it. I have both bags.  I've never carried it, only admired it.  It could use a good cleaning.


Beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, I still have it. I have both bags.  I've never carried it, only admired it.  It could use a good cleaning.


Raven, have you ever contacted a bag restoration company for an estimate to have the bag restored?  I used a company in NJ called Rago brothers for my thrifted Chanel. You call them, send the bag off  and they give you a price. If you don’t want them to restore the bag they send it back to you without charge shipping.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Raven, have you ever contacted a bag restoration company for an estimate to have the bag restored?  I used a company in NJ called Rago brothers for my thrifted Chanel. You call them, send the bag off  and they give you a price. If you don’t want them to restore the bag they send it back to you without charge shipping.


Thanks for the name of the company. I sent it to Italy but they wanted $700 to fix it. I paid $5.99 plus tax, I couldn't do it. I will contact Rago when this C-19 pass.


----------



## Raven3766

So I have a few Prada's...


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So I have a few Prada's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706482
> View attachment 4706483


Holy moly !  I can’t believe your bags !  Lobe the Prada’s!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have some rather unfortunate news on that nylon Prada. It has now been seven days and the seller has not shipped the item, but I see that she is active and posting new items. I have commented several times asking about the state of my item to no avail. I contacted Poshmark but I have to wait three more days until I can get a refund. I'm really annoyed as this was not a cheap item. I also see that she has made comments on her other posts about "not getting paid." (on Poshmark your money is held until the buyer receives + approves the item.) If anyone wishes to know the sellers ID I'll gladly say it so others can stay far away from them and not get scammed.

UPDATE: I blew up her notifications. She told me that she was "too busy and didn't have a chance to go to the post office." Then she called me impatient. Is it really too much to ask for a seller to have prompt responses and to communicate with their customers about delays? Seven days is a very long wait - Posh already contacted her about shipping the item three days ago. She's been posting items, commenting on other listings and generally active. Yeah, so much for being busy.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I have some rather unfortunate news on that nylon Prada. It has now been seven days and the seller has not shipped the item, but I see that she is active and posting new items. I have commented several times asking about the state of my item to no avail. I contacted Poshmark but I have to wait three more days until I can get a refund. I'm really annoyed as this was not a cheap item. I also see that she has made comments on her other posts about "not getting paid." (on Poshmark your money is held until the buyer receives + approves the item.) If anyone wishes to know the sellers ID I'll gladly say it so others can stay far away from them and not get scammed.
> 
> UPDATE: I blew up her notifications. She told me that she was "too busy and didn't have a chance to go to the post office." Then she called me impatient. Is it really too much to ask for a seller to have prompt responses and to communicate with their customers about delays? Seven days is a very long wait - Posh already contacted her about shipping the item three days ago. She's been posting items, commenting on other listings and generally active. Yeah, so much for being busy.


There is really no excuse. People shouldn't be selling if they have no time to ship. I don't understand why she doesn't arrange to have the post office pick up the package from her house. They'll even come to the door for it, and these days with sheltering in place, most people are home all day anyway.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I have some rather unfortunate news on that nylon Prada. It has now been seven days and the seller has not shipped the item, but I see that she is active and posting new items. I have commented several times asking about the state of my item to no avail. I contacted Poshmark but I have to wait three more days until I can get a refund. I'm really annoyed as this was not a cheap item. I also see that she has made comments on her other posts about "not getting paid." (on Poshmark your money is held until the buyer receives + approves the item.) If anyone wishes to know the sellers ID I'll gladly say it so others can stay far away from them and not get scammed.
> 
> UPDATE: I blew up her notifications. She told me that she was "too busy and didn't have a chance to go to the post office." Then she called me impatient. Is it really too much to ask for a seller to have prompt responses and to communicate with their customers about delays? Seven days is a very long wait - Posh already contacted her about shipping the item three days ago. She's been posting items, commenting on other listings and generally active. Yeah, so much for being busy.


So not right!  I hope you get your money back sooner rather than later!


----------



## IntheOcean

SakuraSakura said:


> I have some rather unfortunate news on that nylon Prada. It has now been seven days and the seller has not shipped the item, but I see that she is active and posting new items. I have commented several times asking about the state of my item to no avail. I contacted Poshmark but I have to wait three more days until I can get a refund. I'm really annoyed as this was not a cheap item. I also see that she has made comments on her other posts about "not getting paid." (on Poshmark your money is held until the buyer receives + approves the item.) If anyone wishes to know the sellers ID I'll gladly say it so others can stay far away from them and not get scammed.
> 
> UPDATE: I blew up her notifications. She told me that she was "too busy and didn't have a chance to go to the post office." Then she called me impatient. Is it really too much to ask for a seller to have prompt responses and to communicate with their customers about delays? Seven days is a very long wait - Posh already contacted her about shipping the item three days ago. She's been posting items, commenting on other listings and generally active. Yeah, so much for being busy.


People like that amaze me. I just honestly can't fathom their way of thinking. Did she hope to sell the item to someone else at a higher price? Is that it? 

Clearly, she would've realized that you'd notice her activity on Poshmark and her 'I've been busy' excuse wouldn't fly. Does Poshmark have any penalties for sellers who don't ship within the allotted timeframe? 

As a seller, I try to respond to messages as quickly as possible, and if the buyer decides to purchase, I usually ship the item the next day, sometimes even the same day if I have time to stop by the post office. Although I did have maybe two instances in the years that I've been selling stuff online (not just designer items) when I somehow forgot to reply to a message and ended up replying a few days later. I apologized and simply said that I forgot, without making up excuses. But those were just questions potential buyers had about the item, not them buying and then getting ignored.


----------



## IntheOcean

Raven3766 said:


> So I have a few Prada's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706482
> View attachment 4706483


Awesome stuff you got there! 
Can you please post a kind of a review/reveal of the items in the Prada subforum? I'm curious about the yellow bag in the first photo and especially the wallet. I believe I have the exact same one but in the dark gray/brown color.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So I have a few Prada's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706482
> View attachment 4706483


That black leather Prada is the bomb!


----------



## Raven3766

IntheOcean said:


> Awesome stuff you got there!
> Can you please post a kind of a review/reveal of the items in the Prada subforum? I'm curious about the yellow bag in the first photo and especially the wallet. I believe I have the exact same one but in the dark gray/brown color.


I could do that.  Thank you...


----------



## SakuraSakura

IntheOcean said:


> People like that amaze me. I just honestly can't fathom their way of thinking. Did she hope to sell the item to someone else at a higher price? Is that it?
> 
> Clearly, she would've realized that you'd notice her activity on Poshmark and her 'I've been busy' excuse wouldn't fly. Does Poshmark have any penalties for sellers who don't ship within the allotted timeframe?
> 
> As a seller, I try to respond to messages as quickly as possible, and if the buyer decides to purchase, I usually ship the item the next day, sometimes even the same day if I have time to stop by the post office. Although I did have maybe two instances in the years that I've been selling stuff online (not just designer items) when I somehow forgot to reply to a message and ended up replying a few days later. I apologized and simply said that I forgot, without making up excuses. But those were just questions potential buyers had about the item, not them buying and then getting ignored.



She continues to tell me to "be patient." I have been patient for the past five days even without a reply. If Poshmark hadn't extended the shipping time by three days, I could've gotten my money back sooner. This morning I commented that I want a refund. Unfortunately Poshmark is fairly laxed when it comes to sellers like this. I no longer want the item as I feel quite disrespected. It would've been very easy for her to quickly say that she needs more time. I'm a pretty rational person but being blatantly ignored and told to "be patient" is a quick way to irritate a customer, especially when you're paying for expedited shipping. If she had sent it out several days ago, I probably would've had it by now. If she can't ship an item out then she shouldn't be selling in the first place.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> So not right!  I hope you get your money back sooner rather than later!


Thank you, Tomsmom! See this is why I prefer physical thrifting: you get the item immediately, no hurdles or excuses.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> There is really no excuse. People shouldn't be selling if they have no time to ship. I don't understand why she doesn't arrange to have the post office pick up the package from her house. They'll even come to the door for it, and these days with sheltering in place, most people are home all day anyway.



Exactly. All it would've taken is some clarity and celerity to keep a customer. It is really funny that she continues to push this "impatient customer" angle, when in reality I've been incredibly patient for five whole days even with her ignoring my comments. I had to tell someone else not to purchase from her in order to get a response. It says something about her.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, I still have it. I have both bags.  I've never carried it, only admired it.  It could use a good cleaning.



This is still one of your craziest finds. Is the bag fabric and leather trimmed?


----------



## IntheOcean

SakuraSakura said:


> She continues to tell me to "be patient."


That's just rude at this point.


----------



## Raven3766

So Sakura, I sell on the Bay. I cannot believe she will not refund your money. If I'm late, I let that person know why. Often, I will send an extra gift. One time due to circumstances out of my control, I was extremely late. I refunded the money and sent the item to the person as a gift. Hopefully, you can give a bad rating.
Here are some of my Longchamps, I did not attach the nylons....


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> This is still one of your craziest finds. Is the bag fabric and leather trimmed?


Leather trim and horsehair.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Leather trim and horsehair.


Wow, that's so awesome. When you have a moment I'd be interested in seeing a breakdown of the item and a re-telling of how it came to you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

IntheOcean said:


> That's just rude at this point.



I even gave her the instructions to refund my purchase. I truly hope that she either doesn't ship the item so that I can apply for a refund or she just accepts the refund. My fear is that she'll send it out in the next few days despite my responses. I don't want to spend that kind of money with somebody who does not value their customers.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> So Sakura, I sell on the Bay. I cannot believe she will not refund your money. If I'm late, I let that person know why. Often, I will send an extra gift. One time due to circumstances out of my control, I was extremely late. I refunded the money and sent the item to the person as a gift. Hopefully, you can give a bad rating.
> Here are some of my Longchamps, I did not attach the nylons....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707364



Beautiful. I can't believe she continues to tell me to be patient, saying that I don't know why she's selling these items. If there's such dire financial situations they why would she take her sweet time to respond + ship?


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So Sakura, I sell on the Bay. I cannot believe she will not refund your money. If I'm late, I let that person know why. Often, I will send an extra gift. One time due to circumstances out of my control, I was extremely late. I refunded the money and sent the item to the person as a gift. Hopefully, you can give a bad rating.
> Here are some of my Longchamps, I did not attach the nylons....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707364


Such great bags!!!  All of them!  I’ve only thrifted 2 long champs in my thrifting life


----------



## Raven3766

I wanted to post a few of my thrifted sunglasses and  frames. Gucci, Tom Ford, Carolina Herrera, Lanvin, DVF, Chanel, Valentino....I will be so happy when I can start back on the Bay.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I wanted to post a few of my thrifted sunglasses and  frames. Gucci, Tom Ford, Carolina Herrera, Lanvin, DVF, Chanel, Valentino....I will be so happy when I can start back on the Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707464


Who made the second from the bottom left hand side. Those are gorgeous!  Love the whole collection!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Who made the second from the bottom left hand side. Those are gorgeous!  Love the whole collection!


Thank you Tomsmon and they are Lanvin.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I wanted to post a few of my thrifted sunglasses and  frames. Gucci, Tom Ford, Carolina Herrera, Lanvin, DVF, Chanel, Valentino....I will be so happy when I can start back on the Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707464


Girl after my own heart. I love thrifting sunglasses as well.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Girl after my own heart. I love thrifting sunglasses as well.


I have so many sunglasses. One of the sunglasses is Oliver Peoples.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I have so many sunglasses. One of the sunglasses is Oliver Peoples.


Some of the ones Ive found look ridiculous on me. The vintage Ted Lapidus ones are funny to wear and so big on me but I dont want to get rid of them as they are fun.
Got some fold up Italian made ones that are interesting.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Some of the ones Ive found look ridiculous on me. The vintage Ted Lapidus ones are funny to wear and so big on me but I dont want to get rid of them as they are fun.
> Got some fold up Italian made ones that are interesting.


Please post....isn't it funny how big they can get. I have some vintage Pucci's, Balenciaga...


----------



## Narnanz

Hehe...I hate taking selfies but these glasses are fun.
First the Ted Lapidus,  then the Italian fold up ones, and then some Steffi Graf .


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Such great bags!!!  All of them!  I’ve only thrifted 2 long champs in my thrifting life


I've seen a few at thrifts but left them behind due to condition and not being sure they were authentic. I only own one so I don't trust my authenticating skills with that brand.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Hehe...I hate taking selfies but these glasses are fun.
> First the Ted Lapidus,  then the Italian fold up ones, and then some Steffi Graf .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707713
> View attachment 4707714
> View attachment 4707715


That second pair is gorgeous.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> I've seen a few at thrifts but left them behind due to condition and not being sure they were authentic. I only own one so I don't trust my authenticating skills with that brand.


I don't trust the nylons, I am never sure about those as well.  I do however believe the ones I have posted are authentic.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Hehe...I hate taking selfies but these glasses are fun.
> First the Ted Lapidus,  then the Italian fold up ones, and then some Steffi Graf .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707713
> View attachment 4707714
> View attachment 4707715


I love them! The Steffi Graf is my favorite.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> I don't trust the nylons, I am never sure about those as well.  I do however believe the ones I have posted are authentic.


I've seen several leather LC but they had missing stitches and other condition issues. Plus the styles were weird.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey, everybody. I hope everyone is healthy and safe. I've been hitting up Poshmark a fair but but I'll be laying off for a while as things begin to wind down. Two packages came in the mail today. I really miss getting these bags for nothing!

Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC in Mint (barely worn) $70.00, keeping it for myself.
Kate Spade Neon Pink PVC Crossbody (also barely worn): $25.00, I'm going to eventually sell this. It was featured in a television show. 

** These prices do not include the $12.99 for shipping or taxes.**

I may have a Fendi wallet coming my way. Let's hope that this transaction runs smoother than the Prada bag. I would also like to mention that I ended up getting a refund. I'm so thankful it was a long weekend as it prevented her from shipping (although her laziness already did so in the first place.)


----------



## SakuraSakura

As thrifters, we are addicted to the hunt. I decided to channel this feeling into finding coins around my city.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

SakuraSakura said:


> As thrifters, we are addicted to the hunt. I decided to channel this feeling into finding coins around my city.


Don't get me started on this! I cannot resist picking up coins (and bills, but those are rarer). I collect them separately, one of those Costco-sized calcium pill bottles is already full. I will take it to one of those coin machines at some point (though a lot of the pennies are pretty damaged due to cars going over them and the machine will reject those). Highest bill found: $20 (based on imprint from road gravel, that too had cars going over it).


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Don't get me started on this! I cannot resist picking up coins (and bills, but those are rarer). I collect them separately, one of those Costco-sized calcium pill bottles is already full. I will take it to one of those coin machines at some point (though a lot of the pennies are pretty damaged due to cars going over them and the machine will reject those). Highest bill found: $20 (based on imprint from road gravel, that too had cars going over it).



The highest bill I have found was $50. I'm beginning to boil this down to a science! I found the $5 bill in a snowbank. My friend was all, " Sakura no don't do it ew." She changed her tune when I showed her. I mostly find quarters.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> The highest bill I have found was $50. I'm beginning to boil this down to a science! I found the $5 bill in a snowbank. My friend was all, " Sakura no don't do it ew." She changed her tune when I showed her. I mostly find quarters.


My son used to spend his recess time walking around the school looking for dropped money. He found quite a bit.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Gotta love found money!


----------



## Raven3766

I decided to do a mask with one of my thrifted dustbags. What do you think?


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I decided to do a mask with one of my thrifted dustbags. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715942


Nice...very flash...have you seen the Hermes ones on the Sheltering with Hermes thread. They look so cool.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Nice...very flash...have you seen the Hermes ones on the Sheltering with Hermes thread. They look so cool.


No I haven't, I will look.


----------



## Raven3766

No a seamstress, but I looked at a DIY. I was going to order on Amazon, but it would take too long. I ordered masks on February 26 and they said my package is lost. I just wanted to see how long it would take them. Now i need a refund. Here's Louis...


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I decided to do a mask with one of my thrifted dustbags. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715942


So talented Raven!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> I decided to do a mask with one of my thrifted dustbags. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715942


I love this idea and now I am searching for a dust bag to sacrifice.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> I love this idea and now I am searching for a dust bag to sacrifice.


Magda, please post when you've made one. I would love to see it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cleaning out closets here and “found” this bag after I shoved her in a hall closet. 

snakeskin bag by Tamara Melon


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I decided to do a mask with one of my thrifted dustbags. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715942


Good idea.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I decided to do a mask with one of my thrifted dustbags. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715942


Not sure if I could sacrifice this one. Plus it goes to something.I sold almost all my randon dustbags a while ago. But that is a super cute idea.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> So I have a few Prada's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706482
> View attachment 4706483


I used to have that black leather Prada bag. One of my first high end bags.


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> I have some rather unfortunate news on that nylon Prada. It has now been seven days and the seller has not shipped the item, but I see that she is active and posting new items. I have commented several times asking about the state of my item to no avail. I contacted Poshmark but I have to wait three more days until I can get a refund. I'm really annoyed as this was not a cheap item. I also see that she has made comments on her other posts about "not getting paid." (on Poshmark your money is held until the buyer receives + approves the item.) If anyone wishes to know the sellers ID I'll gladly say it so others can stay far away from them and not get scammed.
> 
> UPDATE: I blew up her notifications. She told me that she was "too busy and didn't have a chance to go to the post office." Then she called me impatient. Is it really too much to ask for a seller to have prompt responses and to communicate with their customers about delays? Seven days is a very long wait - Posh already contacted her about shipping the item three days ago. She's been posting items, commenting on other listings and generally active. Yeah, so much for being busy.


Thanks for this opportunity ---I recently joined  Poshmark. About 2 weeks later, I was done. What a bizzare business model. If you get something and it doesn't fit, too bad. Even if the seller neglected to state the size was wrong. I even wrote a letter to the CEO and didn't even get a response.  Not sure how they stay in business. Terrible customer service. Lots of way better places to sell your stuff.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Not sure if I could sacrifice this one. Plus it goes to something.I sold almost all my randon dustbags a while ago. But that is a super cute idea.


I have two black cotton Chanels. I don't think I can do it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ooooh I don’t think. I could sacrifice a Chanel one either!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody! I found a few more items on Poshmark but I have also found much more disappointment. I received a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac yesterday. The hardware was all tarnished and it had this repulsive odour - even the packaging stunk enough for me to place it in my garage. I’m hoping to return it asap. The Fendi wallet I received was accurately described. Despite this, I found this gorgeous Fendi mamma baguette scarf.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I found a few more items on Poshmark but I have also found much more disappointment. I received a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac yesterday. The hardware was all tarnished and it had this repulsive odour - even the packaging stunk enough for me to place it in my garage. I’m hoping to return it asap. The Fendi wallet I received was accurately described. Despite this, I found this gorgeous Fendi mamma baguette scarf.


That is a fab scarf...love the colour they used for the bag


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> That is a fab scarf...love the colour they used for the bag


Thank you! I'm trying to find more information about it. I love the yellow too - so chic.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to find more information about it. I love the yellow too - so chic.


https://www.eu.forzieri.com/scarves/fendi/fd030112-006-01


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I found a few more items on Poshmark but I have also found much more disappointment. I received a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac yesterday. The hardware was all tarnished and it had this repulsive odour - even the packaging stunk enough for me to place it in my garage. I’m hoping to return it asap. The Fendi wallet I received was accurately described. Despite this, I found this gorgeous Fendi mamma baguette scarf.


Yeah, I'd be outta there. Strike 2 Poshmark. Please let us know how that resolves.


----------



## Vintage Leather

LisaK026 said:


> Thanks for this opportunity ---I recently joined  Poshmark. About 2 weeks later, I was done. What a bizzare business model. If you get something and it doesn't fit, too bad. Even if the seller neglected to state the size was wrong. I even wrote a letter to the CEO and didn't even get a response.  Not sure how they stay in business. Terrible customer service. Lots of way better places to sell your stuff.



I've had some superb luck on Posh - and some truly awful luck.  Honestly, I still have a lot of items listed, but I've pulled most of my designer items after I had some pretty terrible buyers - mostly people who regretted a purchase and decided to be difficult about it. The worst was when they processed a refund for someone - claiming an item was fake - while I was at work and couldn't respond.

When it comes to buying things, I learned to not purchase anything but jewelry.  I might try scarves, because they're easy to clean. But the bags I've received (I tried twice) smelled bad, the Treacy fascinator was crushed and needed a trip to a milliner. However, the tiffany sterling bowl was perfect, and the Christmas ornament gorgeous. The earrings were a bargain.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> Yeah, I'd be outta there. Strike 2 Poshmark. Please let us know how that resolves.



The return was accepted, thankfully. It was an easy case to win as the bag was visibly worn. After I checked it out I immediately put it into my garage as I didn’t want it stinking up my home. Poshmark is really hit and miss.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I found a few more items on Poshmark but I have also found much more disappointment. I received a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac yesterday. The hardware was all tarnished and it had this repulsive odour - even the packaging stunk enough for me to place it in my garage. I’m hoping to return it asap. The Fendi wallet I received was accurately described. Despite this, I found this gorgeous Fendi mamma baguette scarf.


Wow this is such a unique scarf. I love it so much!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is such a unique scarf. I love it so much!


Thank you, sunshine mama! I saw it at like, 12:00 at night and I knew that hadn't I bought it then it wouldn't have been mine.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I found a few more items on Poshmark but I have also found much more disappointment. I received a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac yesterday. The hardware was all tarnished and it had this repulsive odour - even the packaging stunk enough for me to place it in my garage. I’m hoping to return it asap. The Fendi wallet I received was accurately described. Despite this, I found this gorgeous Fendi mamma baguette scarf.


I love the yellow. I have a yellow Marc Jacobs and I carried it last summer.  I had a yellow Honda Prelude, it was the color of your bag.  It's something about yellow that makes you feel good, add Fendi to it for that price and feel even better.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> I love the yellow. I have a yellow Marc Jacobs and I carried it last summer.  I had a yellow Honda Prelude, it was the color of your bag.  It's something about yellow that makes you feel good, add Fendi to it for that price and feel even better.


I used to have a yellow Honda civic. I loved that car.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

So we just talked about picking up coins - yesterday I found a 1973 5 Pennya piece from Finland on the floor in our local Publix. I wonder how it got there, to South Florida, especially since Finland switched to the Euro in the early 2000s.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BeautyAddict58 said:


> So we just talked about picking up coins - yesterday I found a 1973 5 Pennya piece from Finland on the floor in our local Publix. I wonder how it got there, to South Florida, especially since Finland switched to the Euro in the early 2000s.



The hunt is still on despite the fact that the weather has been subpar and I'm doing an online course that takes up loads of time. My friend found a penny on the ground and gave it to me (we no longer have pennies in our currency.) As for items, a potential suitor bought me this gorgeous leather Kate Spade bucket bag covered in grapefruit slices and the matching coin purse for $150. It's tough to find them separate for that price let alone together.


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is the purse and coin purse I was talking about. I remember when they were released in 2016 and wanting them so badly.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> This is the purse and coin purse I was talking about. I remember when they were released in 2016 and wanting them so badly.


Adorable!!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> This is the purse and coin purse I was talking about. I remember when they were released in 2016 and wanting them so badly.


Oh...thats is so cute...yeah...I would have got that as well.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Oh...thats is so cute...yeah...I would have got that as well.



Thank you, everybody. The estimated time of delivery is May 26th but it is literally coming a province over. I hope it'll be here in the next week! It was such a thoughtful present - especially since she let me pick it out!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> This is the purse and coin purse I was talking about. I remember when they were released in 2016 and wanting them so badly.


I love this!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

SakuraSakura said:


> This is the purse and coin purse I was talking about. I remember when they were released in 2016 and wanting them so badly.


That is so cute! But now I want it too!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Been spending too much time on Poshmark. I sold a watch and quickly spent the money, like it was just burning a hole in my pocket lol!  I really really miss the Sal Val!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Been spending too much time on Poshmark. I sold a watch and quickly spent the money, like it was just burning a hole in my pocket lol!  I really really miss the Sal Val!!



I've also been spending too much time on Poshmark. This is basically me trying to fill the thrift store sized hole in my heart. I really miss thrifting. I felt like I got better deals while thrifting.


----------



## Narnanz

First time going for goodies at the Salvation Army store...its was fun.
Ariat Boots...still on the site but on sale at $219...bought for NZ$8
Vintage Whiting and Davis mesh purse $7
and what turned out to be a fake Gucci sunglass case for $2


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody! Welcome back to thrifting. I went out yesterday. I found these awesome crochet gradient pink Toms for $11.99 and a Coach wallet for $6.99


----------



## Raven3766

Wow! I didn't know Goodwill was open! I didn't know we were back to thrifting.  I called and they said they have been open for two weeks.  I guess I wasn't aware of much, I lost my father on May 7th...so I guess I've been checked out for a minute.  It's great to see your finds.  I will get out one day and check it out!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Wow! I didn't know Goodwill was open! I didn't know we were back to thrifting.  I called and they said they have been open for two weeks.  I guess I wasn't aware of much, I lost my father on May 7th...so I guess I've been checked out for a minute.  It's great to see your finds.  I will get out one day and check it out!


Am very sorry about you father  Raven...much love to all your family from way down the bottom of the world.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Am very sorry about you father  Raven...much love to all your family from way down the bottom of the world.


Thank you, he was my "Iron Man". He was treated for 4 different Cancers over the years but the last one, Multiple Myeloma was his kryptonite. He was 83 years old.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Wow! I didn't know Goodwill was open! I didn't know we were back to thrifting.  I called and they said they have been open for two weeks.  I guess I wasn't aware of much, I lost my father on May 7th...so I guess I've been checked out for a minute.  It's great to see your finds.  I will get out one day and check it out!


Oh Raven, I’m so so sorry about your dad. I lost mine 2 yrs ago, it’s so hard. Huge hugs!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Raven, I’m so so sorry about your dad. I lost mine 2 yrs ago, it’s so hard. Huge hugs!


It is so hard. My mom passed May 5, 2014, he passed May 7, 2020.  I had him for an additional 6 years and was able to be with him through his transition. I miss him, but I'm going to be okay. Thank you for the hugs. I don't want to weigh the thread down with sad information, so post beautiful finds and that will make me smile.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Wow! I didn't know Goodwill was open! I didn't know we were back to thrifting.  I called and they said they have been open for two weeks.  I guess I wasn't aware of much, I lost my father on May 7th...so I guess I've been checked out for a minute.  It's great to see your finds.  I will get out one day and check it out!


I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. Sending lots of virtual hugs your way.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> It is so hard. My mom passed May 5, 2014, he passed May 7, 2020.  I had him for an additional 6 years and was able to be with him through his transition. I miss him, but I'm going to be okay. Thank you for the hugs. I don't want to weigh the thread down with sad information, so post beautiful finds and that will make me smile.


Please don’t be concerned with weighing the thread down.m, we are here for one another, brought together by beautiful finds.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> It is so hard. My mom passed May 5, 2014, he passed May 7, 2020.  I had him for an additional 6 years and was able to be with him through his transition. I miss him, but I'm going to be okay. Thank you for the hugs. I don't want to weigh the thread down with sad information, so post beautiful finds and that will make me smile.



I'm sending you the biggest hug right now, Raven!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I've been thrifting in the past few days. Truthfully, the finds haven't been the greatest and people are exceedingly disrespectful right now. It must be the financial hardship - people are desperate to find things to re-sell and it's like thrifting is one big competition. I'm blessed that I am currently receiving student covid-19 relief. I might stay away for a few weeks as thrifting is where I go to de-stress, not where I go to be stressed! 

My finds: 

Kate Spade metallic pouch $1.99
Kate Spade Jelly Shoes: $8.99 
Vintage Kate Spade Makeup Pouch: $1.99
Coach Clutch: $16.99 
Michael Kors: $15.00 something. 
Coach Wristlet: $5.00 something.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I wanted this next item to get its very own post. I was checking out the showcase when my gaze fell upon an arrowhead necklace. I'm an archaeology student so I was able to verify the authenticity but it's impossible to date an arrowhead with typology alone. I'm thinking about bringing it into the lab at some point.  Convex base, triangular shape, obsidian material. It's corner notched but it appears as if the notches have been filed down. I wouldn't be surprised if every edge was filed down as obsidian is sharp. Obsidian is not a naturally occurring resource where I live but we were apart of a trade route that supplied obsidian.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I wanted this next item to get its very own post. I was checking out the showcase when my gaze fell upon an arrowhead necklace. I'm an archaeology student so I was able to verify the authenticity but it's impossible to date an arrowhead with typology alone. I'm thinking about bringing it into the lab at some point. If anybody wants to hear my observations let me know!


Wow that is really something!  Please keep us posted!


----------



## chowlover2

SakuraSakura said:


> I wanted this next item to get its very own post. I was checking out the showcase when my gaze fell upon an arrowhead necklace. I'm an archaeology student so I was able to verify the authenticity but it's impossible to date an arrowhead with typology alone. I'm thinking about bringing it into the lab at some point.  Convex base, triangular shape, obsidian material. It's corner notched but it appears as if the notches have been filed down. I wouldn't be surprised if every edge was filed down as obsidian is sharp. Obsidian is not a naturally occurring resource where I live but we were apart of a trade route that supplied obsidian.


That is so cool! Please let us know what you find out!


----------



## Raven3766

I went to GW yesterday and came out with this, a Gucci handbag, Faberge champagne glass, and a bottle of Beautiful perfume. I paid $35 for the group.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I went to GW yesterday and came out with this, a Gucci handbag, Faberge champagne glass, and a bottle of Beautiful perfume. I paid $35 for the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738176


Omg!!  Love that bag!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach new with tags wristlet $13.49 

not pictured: coach crossbosy, limited edition secret garden Lululemon hoodie and some basic t-shirt.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Coach new with tags wristlet $13.49
> 
> not pictured: coach crossbosy, limited edition secret garden Lululemon hoodie and some basic t-shirt.


Ooh, I like that Baseman wristlet!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I went to GW yesterday and came out with this, a Gucci handbag, Faberge champagne glass, and a bottle of Beautiful perfume. I paid $35 for the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738176


Raven I have to add that I’m totally envious that your thrift store is open. I have no idea when our will open. It must have felt great to thrift again.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Raven I have to add that I’m totally envious that your thrift store is open. I have no idea when our will open. It must have felt great to thrift again.


I wasn't  so much into it. I went today to donate. They have a lot of "stuff". I don't think they are all open. The Salvo isn't open, I do wonder which GW's are open.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I kept Google-ing my favorite stores and jumped when they finally opened. I so missed going during these 2 months. In the meantime I got a few vintage Scottish cashmeres for me on Ebay and Etsy (at good prices because they had stains - which of course they no longer have).


----------



## Narnanz

The local Hospice opened up again just the other day and on my day off I went a hunting.
Came out with a Lambskin full length black leather coat for NZ$60...gave her a clean with my CPR and she looks great. Such lovely leather...so soft.
Photos to come in the weekend when I have decent light.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

SakuraSakura said:


> I just had my first case opened up against me on Poshmark. The item's packaging was damaged by Canada post. This buyer then went on to complain about a very small "stain" that was not "disclosed," but faint residue that can  easily be wiped off. I think I need to stop reselling for a while.... this left a really bad taste in my mouth.



Wait, does Poshmark allow shipping from US to Canada?


----------



## SakuraSakura

I’ve been waiting to get a proper authentication done on this... introducing my monogram neverfull for $100!!! It needs a lot of work but that price cannot be beaten!


----------



## SakuraSakura

* double post*


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I’ve been waiting to get a proper authentication done on this... introducing my monogram neverfull for $100!!! It needs a lot of work but that price cannot be beaten!


What a great buy...congrats


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I’ve been waiting to get a proper authentication done on this... introducing my monogram neverfull for $100!!! It needs a lot of work but that price cannot be beaten!


Great score!


----------



## jamamcg

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I kept Google-ing my favorite stores and jumped when they finally opened. I so missed going during these 2 months. In the meantime I got a few vintage Scottish cashmeres for me on Ebay and Etsy (at good prices because they had stains - which of course they no longer have).


Scottish cashmere is just the best


----------



## jamamcg

SakuraSakura said:


> Coach new with tags wristlet $13.49
> 
> not pictured: coach crossbosy, limited edition secret garden Lululemon hoodie and some basic t-shirt.


I am loving that Gucci Raven fantastic find.


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone know much about Hilfiger moccasians...I found a pair but cant find the Hilfiger logo thats on them anywhere.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> I am loving that Gucci Raven fantastic find.


Oh...Jama...long time no see...hope you are well


----------



## BeautyAddict58

jamamcg said:


> Scottish cashmere is just the best


It really is, especially the vintage ones. A cardigan just arrived from the UK yesterday. Yummy


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tiffany and Co Necklace $69.99


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tiffany and Co Necklace $69.99


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> I am loving that Gucci Raven fantastic find.


Hey Jama, thanks!


----------



## Raven3766

Hey guys, guess who retired after 34 years of service? Me, me, me......I'm a retiree.....


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Hey guys, guess who retired after 34 years of service? Me, me, me......I'm a retiree.....


Yay...more time to thrift for you....when you all can.

Enjoy it!!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Yay...more time to thrift for you....when you all can.
> 
> Enjoy it!!


I have been easing back in slowly, but I've noticed a lot of junk. When I pulled into GW, you couldn't see the workers in the back for the mountains of donated items. I think I'm ready to start selling on the bay again.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I have been easing back in slowly, but I've noticed a lot of junk. When I pulled into GW, you couldn't see the workers in the back for the mountains of donated items. I think I'm ready to start selling on the bay again.


whats your seller name if you dont mind me asking..you could DM me it


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Hey guys, guess who retired after 34 years of service? Me, me, me......I'm a retiree.....


That is awesome Raven!!  Congratulations!  And you can let me know your seller name as well


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Hey guys, guess who retired after 34 years of service? Me, me, me......I'm a retiree.....



Congrats, Raven! Welcome to retirement life! Here's to many more thrift store visits.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> That is awesome Raven!!  Congratulations!  And you can let me know your seller name as well



Tomsmom, I have not forgotten.


----------



## lenarmc

I went to Plato’s Closet and Buffalo Exhange  I got a romper for $15.
Pamela & Gela distressed t-shirt $12 (my research shows that this was about $50 new.)
J. Crew denim joggers were $20.
Anine Bing t-shirt was $10 (The Anine Bing site has this one in black for $99).
Lilly Pulitzer shorts were $14.


----------



## Narnanz

Bit disappointed...found a Pair of Isabel Marant Beckett Hightop sneakers for $5...only to get back to work to find that the previous owner had cut the leather padded tongue completely out thus ruining what would have been a US$520 pair of shoes.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Bit disappointed...found a Pair of Isabel Marant Beckett Hightop sneakers for $5...only to get back to work to find that the previous owner had cut the leather padded tongue completely out thus ruining what would have been a US$520 pair of shoes.


I can still wear them so might just do a clean up on them for myself.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> I can still wear them so might just do a clean up on them for myself.
> View attachment 4752990
> View attachment 4752991


Why do people do these things??


----------



## Jandm14

Hi everyone. I've been following along since last summer and finally decided to post some photos. I bought these at an estate sale today for $1 each. The slip is Emilio Pucci for Formfit Rogers, the sweater is Pringle of Scotland and the top is 100% silk and it's by Tanner of North Carolina.


----------



## Tomsmom

Jandm14 said:


> Hi everyone. I've been following along since last summer and finally decided to post some photos. I bought these at an estate sale today for $1 each. The slip is Emilio Pucci for Formfit Rogers, the sweater is Pringle of Scotland and the top is 100% silk and it's by Tanner of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754342
> View attachment 4754346
> View attachment 4754347


Great scores!!  And welcome!!


----------



## Narnanz

Jandm14 said:


> Hi everyone. I've been following along since last summer and finally decided to post some photos. I bought these at an estate sale today for $1 each. The slip is Emilio Pucci for Formfit Rogers, the sweater is Pringle of Scotland and the top is 100% silk and it's by Tanner of North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754342
> View attachment 4754346
> View attachment 4754347


Love the slip...such vibrant colours.


----------



## SakuraSakura

New with Tags Prada Camo Nylon Pouch $76.00

( Not pictured but will be added in the next few days: patagonia sweatshirt $9.49, marc by marc jacobs purse $5.99, Longchamp small le pliage in white $22.40, new w tags mk wallet $38.40.)


The higher prices were from a local business. I wanted to support her. The lower prices were from value village.


----------



## SakuraSakura

This may not entirely count but it’s still worth mentioning in a thread that adores deals! $4.00 Marc Jacobs bracelet!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach 1941 Rogue 30 Rivets in Oxblood $14.99


----------



## A bottle of Red

@Raven3766 I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## Raven3766

A bottle of Red said:


> @Raven3766 I'm sorry for your loss!


Thank you Red, I appreciate it.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Coach 1941 Rogue 30 Rivets in Oxblood $14.99


Great bag!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag!!



Thank you Tomsmom! There's good things to be had right now!


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm so sad--Thrift Town is not reopening their California stores. A thrift store (or any store but the grocery store, really) is not a place I'm jonesing to go right now but they really had the best items, great seasonal stuff (always loved watching kids look at Halloween costumes!) great prices, and very sweet employees. In high school (and now!) I could always count on grabbing a handful of kids' books (and especially in Spanish) for book drives.

Every day was like a treasure hunt at Thrift Town. My HS grad dress, a beautiful Versace wool-crepe shift, came from there, along with so many other goodies I still wear and use and enjoy. Truly a loss to the communities they served


----------



## whateve

ColdSteel said:


> I'm so sad--Thrift Town is not reopening their California stores. A thrift store (or any store but the grocery store, really) is not a place I'm jonesing to go right now but they really had the best items, great seasonal stuff (always loved watching kids look at Halloween costumes!) great prices, and very sweet employees. In high school (and now!) I could always count on grabbing a handful of kids' books (and especially in Spanish) for book drives.
> 
> Every day was like a treasure hunt at Thrift Town. My HS grad dress, a beautiful Versace wool-crepe shift, came from there, along with so many other goodies I still wear and use and enjoy. Truly a loss to the communities they served


I had gotten quite a few things from them when we traveled through Sacramento. I'm on their email list so I got the notice a few weeks ago.


----------



## jamamcg

Narnanz said:


> Oh...Jama...long time no see...hope you are well


 Hello. I know I have been lurking on and off on here for a while. I keep forgetting to check more regularly. But it’s like Christmas when I do come back and see all the goodies that people have scored.


----------



## jamamcg

I have recently gotten back into buying sewing patterns this is my most recent one. I love that it has the purchase date stamped on the back 15th February 1948


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> I have recently gotten back into buying sewing patterns this is my most recent one. I love that it has the purchase date stamped on the back 15th February 1948
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761801


My mother was a dressmaker and used to make her own patterns...but she did make from these when she was asked to.
They always look elegant on these packets.


----------



## jamamcg

Narnanz said:


> My mother was a dressmaker and used to make her own patterns...but she did make from these when she was asked to.
> They always look elegant on these packets.


I had a conversation with a friend about how the dress never seems to turn out like the beautiful illustration. The illustrators knew how to sell the fantasy.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> My mother was a dressmaker and used to make her own patterns...but she did make from these when she was asked to.
> They always look elegant on these packets.


I used to sew a lot. I made nearly all my clothes, formals, suits, swimwear included. Almost always used a pattern but sometimes I modified them. Only once did I make my own pattern from scratch. It was a dress for my daughter when she was a teen. I was so proud of that dress. She loaned it to a friend who never returned it. 

Now I have bins full of fabric but I haven't sewed in years. When I was younger, it was economical to sew. Then fabric got more expensive than clothes.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> I had a conversation with a friend about how the dress never seems to turn out like the beautiful illustration. The illustrators knew how to sell the fantasy.


Mum would always have to tweek the pattern abit to suit the persons figure...a dart here, a tuck there.


----------



## SakuraSakura

NEW ( just a little dusty) Tory Burch Patent Leather Reva Flats $15.99:


----------



## SakuraSakura

My small haul: 

$16.39 Coach Tote
$5.50 Coach Scarf 
$1.59 Coach Grapefruit Wristlet 
$12.50 odd necklace from the UK!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Double post


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> My small haul:
> 
> $16.39 Coach Tote
> $5.50 Coach Scarf
> $1.59 Coach Grapefruit Wristlet
> $12.50 odd necklace from the UK!


I love the seahorse...and as a scarf lover of all types  I like the coach scarf.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> My small haul:
> 
> $16.39 Coach Tote
> $5.50 Coach Scarf
> $1.59 Coach Grapefruit Wristlet
> $12.50 odd necklace from the UK!


I'm loving the tote!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Today’s Haul: 

$13.59 Versace Collection Purse
$19.99 Coach Crossbody


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Today’s Haul:
> 
> $13.59 Versace Collection Purse
> $19.99 Coach Crossbody


You are so on to it at the moment ...finding some great items


----------



## Tomsmom

Soooo I went to the local Sal Val. Very disappointing, maybe it was me being too picky, I don’t know. I found a couple of things but it was definitely anticlimactic.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> You are so on to it at the moment ...finding some great items



Aww, Thank you, Narnanz! I have more things to upload at some point or another. I try to upload the day of purchase but my days have been packed.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Some of my finds in the past couple of days: 

Coach Lime Green Set: $13.59 for the purse, $7.19 for the wallet.
Coach Midnight Blue Patent Leather Crossbody: 11.49. 
Almost-Vintage Coach Full Grained Leather Tote: $22.99 (a bit high but these guys are always worth it. If anybody has advice on how to clean it I'd love to hear it.) 
Kipling NEW WITH TAGS Crossbody: $10.49  

I am a part of the LGBTQ+ community. I've wanted something rainbow for a while - I stumbled upon this vintage Liz Claiborne silk twilly for $1.99. Not only is it a way of representing myself but it's also sustainable!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Some of my finds in the past couple of days:
> 
> Coach Lime Green Set: $13.59 for the purse, $7.19 for the wallet.
> Coach Midnight Blue Patent Leather Crossbody: 11.49.
> Almost-Vintage Coach Full Grained Leather Tote: $22.99 (a bit high but these guys are always worth it. If anybody has advice on how to clean it I'd love to hear it.)
> Kipling NEW WITH TAGS Crossbody: $10.49
> 
> I am a part of the LGBTQ+ community. I've wanted something rainbow for a while - I stumbled upon this vintage Liz Claiborne silk twilly for $1.99. Not only is it a way of representing myself but it's also sustainable!


Nice haul...love the sig Coach with green trim.


----------



## Narnanz

Not much lately but I have found.
Beau Coops mules for $5...retail about $350 or so NZ$
Park Lane necklace for $4 still on sale for $58


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Some of my finds in the past couple of days:
> 
> Coach Lime Green Set: $13.59 for the purse, $7.19 for the wallet.
> Coach Midnight Blue Patent Leather Crossbody: 11.49.
> Almost-Vintage Coach Full Grained Leather Tote: $22.99 (a bit high but these guys are always worth it. If anybody has advice on how to clean it I'd love to hear it.)
> Kipling NEW WITH TAGS Crossbody: $10.49
> 
> I am a part of the LGBTQ+ community. I've wanted something rainbow for a while - I stumbled upon this vintage Liz Claiborne silk twilly for $1.99. Not only is it a way of representing myself but it's also sustainable!


I love that rainbow scarf! It's so pretty.


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone recognize the logo on these sunglasses at all?


----------



## lenarmc

Someone can correct me if I’m wrong, but I think that V logo is Versace. Maybe the Versus line?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody! Haul ranging from thrift stores to consignment store bargain: 
Chanel Make-up Case $23.20 (if anybody recognizes this please let me know!) 
Michael Kors NEW Rhea Fanny Pack $36.00 
Louis Vuitton French Wallet: $112.50 ( pricey but not for LV!) 
Birkenstocks $5.59 
MBMJ Laptop Case $2.39 
Burberry Tote: $7.50


----------



## sdkitty

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! Haul ranging from thrift stores to consignment store bargain:
> Chanel Make-up Case $23.20 (if anybody recognizes this please let me know!)
> Michael Kors NEW Rhea Fanny Pack $36.00
> Louis Vuitton French Wallet: $112.50 ( pricey but not for LV!)
> Birkenstocks $5.59
> MBMJ Laptop Case $2.39
> Burberry Tote: $7.50
> 
> View attachment 4776445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776454


I'm not an LV person but I like that wallet


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! Haul ranging from thrift stores to consignment store bargain:
> Chanel Make-up Case $23.20 (if anybody recognizes this please let me know!)
> Michael Kors NEW Rhea Fanny Pack $36.00
> Louis Vuitton French Wallet: $112.50 ( pricey but not for LV!)
> Birkenstocks $5.59
> MBMJ Laptop Case $2.39
> Burberry Tote: $7.50
> 
> View attachment 4776445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776454


Love that Quilted Michael Kors


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! Haul ranging from thrift stores to consignment store bargain:
> Chanel Make-up Case $23.20 (if anybody recognizes this please let me know!)
> Michael Kors NEW Rhea Fanny Pack $36.00
> Louis Vuitton French Wallet: $112.50 ( pricey but not for LV!)
> Birkenstocks $5.59
> MBMJ Laptop Case $2.39
> Burberry Tote: $7.50
> 
> View attachment 4776445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776454



Nice haul!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! Haul ranging from thrift stores to consignment store bargain:
> Chanel Make-up Case $23.20 (if anybody recognizes this please let me know!)
> Michael Kors NEW Rhea Fanny Pack $36.00
> Louis Vuitton French Wallet: $112.50 ( pricey but not for LV!)
> Birkenstocks $5.59
> MBMJ Laptop Case $2.39
> Burberry Tote: $7.50
> 
> View attachment 4776445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776454


The Chanel is from their travel line, came out about late 90s through early aughts (4 series through 6 series). They also made a rolling suitcase, backpack, tote bag, bum bag, Boston, garment bag and duffle.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Leather said:


> The Chanel is from their travel line, came out about late 90s through early aughts (4 series through 6 series). They also made a rolling suitcase, backpack, tote bag, bum bag, Boston, garment bag and duffle.



Wow thank you so much! Would you consider this a good deal then?


----------



## Vintage Leather

SakuraSakura said:


> Wow thank you so much! Would you consider this a good deal then?


While this line doesn’t sell as well as the leather or tweed Chanels, $23 is an excellent deal!

(I know the set well because it’s my luggage!  I’ve paid between $90 to $300 for the pieces I have from this collection. I’m actually envious because I don’t have a toiletries bag)


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Leather said:


> While this line doesn’t sell as well as the leather or tweed Chanels, $23 is an excellent deal!
> 
> (I know the set well because it’s my luggage!  I’ve paid between $90 to $300 for the pieces I have from this collection. I’m actually envious because I don’t have a toiletries bag)



thank you for your expertise! I’m not sure if I’m going to keep it or not yet.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hit the SalVal this afternoon. Everything was half off 

framed embroidered piece. 5.00



Rag and Bone denim 5.00



7 for all Mankind denim 2.50



I also scored a couple of needed picture frames oh and this adorable salt and pepper shaker set



all together I spent 22.45!  Yayyyy!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My first almost antique jewelry find at the thrift store! Watch from the early 40s with the sweetest engraving on it: “ mary love don.” $27.99. Worth every cent.
Tiffany and Co bracelet $60. 
coach NEW apple wristlet $4
Fossil Card Case $3.59 
Tory Burch Flats $9.09


----------



## SakuraSakura

Honestly I can’t quite remember what I have and haven’t posted. Since it’s the summer I’m always thrifting and selling. Things have been snapped up quickly so this isn’t everything.


----------



## Jandm14

My $1 finds from the thrift store.

Lancel bag


Kate Spade wristlet


----------



## Narnanz

Long time no see everyone.
Not much to show
Today for a project I decided to rescue this vintage Kelly style Mandarina Duck bag...$6 So no biggie if it fails.
And a merino possum fur beanie for $3


----------



## MaryThorpe

Mine is a rogue (regular size which I think is 30) , metallic bought for $160 cad or $119 usd


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Hello, I lurk here looking at everybody's great finds! To Narnanz about the sunglasses, they could also be Vuarnet, a French brand.


----------



## Narnanz

PlaneGGirl said:


> Hello, I lurk here looking at everybody's great finds! To Narnanz about the sunglasses, they could also be Vuarnet, a French brand.


ohhh...thank you...will look them up.


----------



## Narnanz

Just looked them up and its doesnt match. Hmmm...its weird because it has cat3 and high UV rating which you dont get on the cheap ones.
Maybe I will never know...have to replace and nose thingy on them anyway.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I’ve been pretty quiet but my thrift scores have been poppin’! Lots of new designer handbags. I may have also found a brand new Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Speedy 30 for $10.79! Stay tuned...


----------



## SakuraSakura

Here it comes... my second authentic Louis Vuitton find of the year... 

Introducing my $10.79 Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Speedy 30!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Here it comes... my second authentic Louis Vuitton find of the year...
> 
> Introducing my $10.79 Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Speedy 30!


That is so great!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Tomsmom

Went to the Sal Val today, found this Chanel WOC that needs repair but I don’t care I’m sending her out ASAP .  21.00


----------



## Narnanz

@Tomsmom  and @SakuraSakura ....fabulous finds.


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is the only place I feel safe posting my valuable finds. I decided to post my speedy on another website but people immediately were bullying me based upon it’s supposed “fakeness,” calling me nasty for defending myself against the barrage of vitriolic comments ( even private messages calling me an “idiot and a loser.”) Thank you everyone for making this an inviting, wonderful thread to be a part of. ❤️


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> This is the only place I feel safe posting my valuable finds. I decided to post my speedy on another website but people immediately were bullying me based upon it’s supposed “fakeness,” calling me nasty for defending myself against the barrage of vitriolic comments ( even private messages calling me an “idiot and a loser.”) Thank you everyone for making this an inviting, wonderful thread to be a part of. ❤


I really dont understand why people do that.
I am so jelly but also really excited for you to find such a gem.
What is so hard about saying what a great find and enjoy it...and just hoping you find one yourself one day.


----------



## Carama456

SakuraSakura said:


> Here it comes... my second authentic Louis Vuitton find of the year...
> 
> Introducing my $10.79 Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Speedy 30!


well done! I have found only one authentic LV out in the wild.


----------



## Carama456

I found this Prada gaufre this week for $32. I’ve found a few nylon And leather prada bags before but this one is my fave so far. all of the little details Like discreet side pockets and hefty leather handle make it a very functional, quality bag! I also found this leather gucci Hobo bag for $19. The Leather is very delicate, so I’ll have to store it carefully.


----------



## Carama456

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val today, found this Chanel WOC that needs repair but I don’t care I’m sending her out ASAP .  21.00
> 
> View attachment 4799462


Nice! The sally Annes in my area are truly awful...like Calvin Klein for $50. Everything behind cabinets and overpriced. this surprises me because SA is near other thrift stores that regularly have high-end items - but never Sally Anne.


----------



## Narnanz

Carama456 said:


> I found this Prada gaufre this week for $32. I’ve found a few nylon And leather prada bags before but this one is my fave so far. all of the little details Like discreet side pockets and hefty leather handle make it a very functional, quality bag! I also found this leather gucci Hobo bag for $19. The Leather is very delicate, so I’ll have to store it carefully.
> 
> View attachment 4799838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799840


Those are awesome. 
I dont own a prada yet but someone said trying a nylon one would be a good way to get into the brand. 
But that Gucci looks even better.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> I really dont understand why people do that.
> I am so jelly but also really excited for you to find such a gem.
> What is so hard about saying what a great find and enjoy it...and just hoping you find one yourself one day.



Thank you Narnanz! It's really sad that when a woman defends herself from unsolicited, harsh criticisms it's immediately labelled as "aggression" or "being nasty." What's funny is that what made my bag "fake" is that the stitching is crooked. Um... the bag is curved along the top... I was floored. I left that group - I'll never support a community so toxic! You guys are my safe space and sisters in fashion! Thank you everyone!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Those are awesome.
> I dont own a prada yet but someone said trying a nylon one would be a good way to get into the brand.
> But that Gucci looks even better.



Prada nylon is incredible. I totally agree with it being one of the best ways to step into Prada. I have a camo pouch and it's durable.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Carama456 said:


> well done! I have found only one authentic LV out in the wild.



This is my second secondhand Louis Vuitton handbag this year! I've found three in total. They're all staying put where they belong: in my closet.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val today, found this Chanel WOC that needs repair but I don’t care I’m sending her out ASAP .  21.00
> 
> View attachment 4799462




Oh my gosh incredible find!! Yesss!


----------



## Simplyput

Most of the Salvation ARMY in this state closed

Apologies, about the low quality of photos...got a lot going on over here.  My students got their SAT scores back and they thanked me for doing so well. A lot of them said they did better with English than math, so administration gave me six 11th grade classes next school year. Well, last year I had four. What is an additional two? 

Congrats, Tomsmom on the Chanel. I get constant stares when I take my keepalls out.  I don't think I will ever sell them. 

The ladies at the flea market missed the belts, so I got them...

Authentic Gucci belt $3
Authentic Burberry belt $3
Nwt rock & republic dress $2
Ted baker bag $2
Chloe dress $5

Be back with a few more things.


----------



## Simplyput

Large Lambertson Truex laptop/computer bag for $1

Vintage new Asian rice bowl set $3

Bar stools for the bar $1 A piece.

Everything from the flea market. Savers is too high over here. Only shopping at the flea market and the vendor I bought the truex said there is a rumor they may have  to close because of the pandemic.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val today, found this Chanel WOC that needs repair but I don’t care I’m sending her out ASAP .  21.00
> 
> View attachment 4799462


Holy cow Tomsmom!!! Tell me everything! When did you know it was authentic? How many beats did your heart skip? Was there someone stalking you in hopes you will put it down? Did you do a dance? 
it’s glorious and I can not believe that price. Good for you, enjoy it in good health and post more pics once she is fixed up.


----------



## magdalinka

SakuraSakura said:


> Here it comes... my second authentic Louis Vuitton find of the year...
> 
> Introducing my $10.79 Louis Vuitton Damier Ebene Speedy 30!


Such a great find! Congrats.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Holy cow Tomsmom!!! Tell me everything! When did you know it was authentic? How many beats did your heart skip? Was there someone stalking you in hopes you will put it down? Did you do a dance?
> it’s glorious and I can not believe that price. Good for you, enjoy it in good health and post more pics once she is fixed up.


I held it and it just felt “right” then I opened it and saw the sticker. No one saw it but me, it was in a cart with other bags to be put out and I was getting ready to leave buy once I saw the cart of bags I just had to stop and look...you know...  

The I interior isn’t in that good shape, but it’s usable. The part where the chain strap slides through under the flap was broken so that was repaired and the leather under the chain strap was broken so that was repaired as well. I’m trying to figure out what to do with the flakey interior.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach Adele signature canvas wedges for $2


----------



## Narnanz

new to me Dooney and Bourke Roxy Bad...for NZ$60 or about US$40...I think these retailed for about $328 US.
Gorgeous leather.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val today, found this Chanel WOC that needs repair but I don’t care I’m sending her out ASAP .  21.00
> 
> View attachment 4799462


Tomsmom, how did I miss this! I'm catching up, I've been in pandemic you know what and haven't been checking in. I didn't have it, just avoiding it. Afraid to thrift, so sad... but happy for you.


----------



## Carama456

Some recent finds: jimmy choos, miu mius, gucci boots (Topy’ d so no one saw the label on the bottom). Friendly reminder to always check under the insert people stick on inside the shoe! A mackage, miu miu, Burberry London, and Hermes Constance purse. Not sure on authenticity but @SakuraSakura ‘s recent experience is making me think twice on checking with the other threads. Oh and a Hermes tie for my man. He better like it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Noteworthy Finds: 

Marc Jacobs Recruit Wallet - $6.99
Marc Jacobs ‘The Tag’ Tote - $85.00 ( yikes but the retail value is $500+ CAD) 
Brand New Kate Spade Bradley Small Backpack - $39.99 
New Fossil Emerson Hobo - $18.00 
Coach Square Silk Scarf - $5.59 

not listed: bunches of Coach + Michael Kors.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Carama456 said:


> Some recent finds: jimmy choos, miu mius, gucci boots (Topy’ d so no one saw the label on the bottom). Friendly reminder to always check under the insert people stick on inside the shoe! A mackage, miu miu, Burberry London, and Hermes Constance purse. Not sure on authenticity but @SakuraSakura ‘s recent experience is making me think twice on checking with the other threads. Oh and a Hermes tie for my man. He better like it.
> 
> View attachment 4812930



Although I'm not one to be heavily influenced by others in terms of behavioural patterns, that experience has made me re-consider how and where I share my finds. I think it's one of the reasons why I haven't been posting as much. Words definitely do hurt.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Tomsmom, how did I miss this! I'm catching up, I've been in pandemic you know what and haven't been checking in. I didn't have it, just avoiding it. Afraid to thrift, so sad... but happy for you.


Thank you Raven!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Noteworthy Finds:
> 
> Marc Jacobs Recruit Wallet - $6.99
> Marc Jacobs ‘The Tag’ Tote - $85.00 ( yikes but the retail value is $500+ CAD)
> Brand New Kate Spade Bradley Small Backpack - $39.99
> New Fossil Emerson Hobo - $18.00
> Coach Square Silk Scarf - $5.59
> 
> not listed: bunches of Coach + Michael Kors.



One of the things I noticed about the Marc Jacobs tote is that the serial number I type in leads to the same bag but the one I have only has long straps. Does this still mean it’s the same bag but a different variation?


----------



## Simplyput

There is a place I go to has a free section and I got two Haworth office chairs, eight at&t cordless phones and three electronic typewriters: one Brother and two Smith-Corona. i will use one typewriter at work, one for my office and the other I will put in my attic. 

My only "expensive" find was two Tiffany and Co candleholders for twenty dollars


----------



## ladyash

Just popping in since I haven't been on this forum since 2018! Where has the time gone?! 

I miss thrifting terribly so I've just gone through all of the 2020 posts just now to fill the void. I haven't thrifted anything in what feels like ages. I find it's just not as good as it used to be and way more expensive.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I thrifted a pair of black leather Birkenstock sandals for 0.99 cents! Basically new and my size!! I was just about to buy a new pair too.


----------



## Tomsmom

ladyash said:


> Just popping in since I haven't been on this forum since 2018! Where has the time gone?!
> 
> I miss thrifting terribly so I've just gone through all of the 2020 posts just now to fill the void. I haven't thrifted anything in what feels like ages. I find it's just not as good as it used to be and way more expensive.


Welcome back !!  It’s good to see you post!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> I thrifted a pair of black leather Birkenstock sandals for 0.99 cents! Basically new and my size!! I was just about to buy a new pair too.


----------



## Narnanz

Not much to show.
Bought a lambskin jacket for $8NZ...sold for $60
But lately Ive been getting some very little jewelry treasures.  Not big names...just nice little things for me.
From left to right...a little natural cats eye bracelet for nz$8 but using a coupon cost me $1, a Park Lance layered necklace for $4 stll on the website for NZ$58 , little 18kgplated arrow necklace for $4 only plated but I like how it feels, a Italy  925 chain with malachite  pendant for $4 and today an Oroton plated14kgp chain. Yes they are plated but for $4 great value to me.


----------



## ladyash

Tomsmom said:


> Welcome back !!  It’s good to see you post!



Yes! I made it just in time to see your awesome score! Super jealous that you got such a beautiful bag. I've actually been pining for a functional Chanel cross body because all my hand held bags are definitely not practical right now. 

Not exactly a thrift store find but I did buy this beauty off Kijiji in February for $300 including delivery and he threw in the bottle of polish for me as well since he didn't have time to finish polishing before I bought it. 

I still need to get around to actually doing the polish thing, putting in some drawer liners and setting it up. I've so far only managed to scrape out the horrid green drawer fuzz (I even found an antique fingernail *vomit*). I did learn during that long process that Lysol wipes dissolve antique glue that is animal based. Planning to set it up as my record table and use it to store records, blanket and towels since my condo is lacking in the large closet department. I've just lacked some serious motivation to finish things up since I got REALLY sick end of Feb right before COVID blew up in Canada (I'm still suspecting it was COVID that I had) and it took almost two full months to recover and feel okay. The other four months I've just spent procrastinating and talking about finally fixing it up.


----------



## Narnanz

ladyash said:


> Yes! I made it just in time to see your awesome score! Super jealous that you got such a beautiful bag. I've actually been pining for a functional Chanel cross body because all my hand held bags are definitely not practical right now.
> 
> Not exactly a thrift store find but I did buy this beauty off Kijiji in February for $300 including delivery and he threw in the bottle of polish for me as well since he didn't have time to finish polishing before I bought it.
> 
> I still need to get around to actually doing the polish thing, putting in some drawer liners and setting it up. I've so far only managed to scrape out the horrid green drawer fuzz (I even found an antique fingernail *vomit*). I did learn during that long process that Lysol wipes dissolve antique glue that is animal based. Planning to set it up as my record table and use it to store records, blanket and towels since my condo is lacking in the large closet department. I've just lacked some serious motivation to finish things up since I got REALLY sick end of Feb right before COVID blew up in Canada (I'm still suspecting it was COVID that I had) and it took almost two full months to recover and feel okay. The other four months I've just spent procrastinating and talking about finally fixing it up.
> 
> View attachment 4821525


Thats beautiful!!...gonna look even better with the polish...what a gem.


----------



## Tomsmom

Went to the Sal Val yesterday and saw this amazing jacket marked at 99.00.  Googled the brand “Rudsack” and almost fell over!  It is NWT!  Then I get to the register and the cashier halved the price. She was mine for 50.00  . It is trimmed in the softest leather and the zippered attached mittens are half fabric half leather


----------



## IntheOcean

ladyash said:


> Yes! I made it just in time to see your awesome score! Super jealous that you got such a beautiful bag. I've actually been pining for a functional Chanel cross body because all my hand held bags are definitely not practical right now.
> 
> Not exactly a thrift store find but I did buy this beauty off Kijiji in February for $300 including delivery and he threw in the bottle of polish for me as well since he didn't have time to finish polishing before I bought it.
> 
> I still need to get around to actually doing the polish thing, putting in some drawer liners and setting it up. I've so far only managed to scrape out the horrid green drawer fuzz (I even found an antique fingernail *vomit*). I did learn during that long process that Lysol wipes dissolve antique glue that is animal based. Planning to set it up as my record table and use it to store records, blanket and towels since my condo is lacking in the large closet department. I've just lacked some serious motivation to finish things up since I got REALLY sick end of Feb right before COVID blew up in Canada (I'm still suspecting it was COVID that I had) and it took almost two full months to recover and feel okay. The other four months I've just spent procrastinating and talking about finally fixing it up.
> 
> View attachment 4821525


What a beautiful piece! Congrats! Not really that knowledgeable about furniture, but the price you got it for seems pretty good.  
I know how you feel, I'm sure lots of people have been on the low and discouraged to do anything productive these past few months, myself included.  Hope you'll be able to snap out of it!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val yesterday and saw this amazing jacket marked at 99.00.  Googled the brand “Rudsack” and almost fell over!  It is NWT!  Then I get to the register and the cashier halved the price. She was mine for 50.00  . It is trimmed in the softest leather and the zippered attached mittens are half fabric half leather
> 
> View attachment 4826698
> 
> View attachment 4826701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826703


Very nice coat Tomsmom and at such price (nice surprise getting the discount too)! Storing that brand name away for future reference. 
I have been lucky with coats as well. Should probably post some


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Very nice coat Tomsmom and at such price (nice surprise getting the discount too)! Storing that brand name away for future reference.
> I have been lucky with coats as well. Should probably post some


Yes post!!


----------



## Narnanz

What has everyone been doing lately anyway.
How is @Tomsmom @Raven3766 @jamamcg an everone else doing...I would link anyone but the desktop comps not letting me do it.
Its been a bit quiet here...some goddies shown but I think this 2020 year has gotten everone down really bad.
I just hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> What has everyone been doing lately anyway.
> How is @Tomsmom @Raven3766 @jamamcg an everone else doing...I would link anyone but the desktop comps not letting me do it.
> Its been a bit quiet here...some goddies shown but I think this 2020 year has gotten everone down really bad.
> I just hope everyone is ok.


Hi!!

I go to the Sal Val at least once a week. If I can get there twice a week I will. My usual scores That I don’t post about are denim, nice tops. I won’t buy anything other than premium denim though, I call Myself a thrifting snob haha!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> What has everyone been doing lately anyway.
> How is @Tomsmom @Raven3766 @jamamcg an everone else doing...I would link anyone but the desktop comps not letting me do it.
> Its been a bit quiet here...some goddies shown but I think this 2020 year has gotten everone down really bad.
> I just hope everyone is ok.


Hi, haven't found anything lately.  Living in Houston, hiding from Covid and hurricanes.  I'm in Houston, so the hurricane will not directly hit us but we will get a lot of wind.  Just heard Hurricane Laura is a Category 4 with winds of 150 mph.  Lord protect me as I move cautiously through 2020.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Hi, haven't found anything lately.  Living in Houston, hiding from Covid and hurricanes.  I'm in Houston, so the hurricane will not directly hit us but we will get a lot of wind.  Just heard Hurricane Laura is a Category 4 with winds of 150 mph.  Lord protect me as I move cautiously through 2020.


You take care.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> You take care.


Thank you


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone know much about Ferragamo Vera pumps? I saved a pair from the Sallys, not my size and one bow fallen off but thought they would be nice a bit of a display shoe.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Hi, haven't found anything lately.  Living in Houston, hiding from Covid and hurricanes.  I'm in Houston, so the hurricane will not directly hit us but we will get a lot of wind.  Just heard Hurricane Laura is a Category 4 with winds of 150 mph.  Lord protect me as I move cautiously through 2020.


How scary !!  Prayers Raven!


----------



## scbear00

Hello old friends! It’s been years since I’ve been on here and I’ve moved to a new city with AMAZING shopportunities  I recently found this insane banquette from Goodwill, paid $50 and it made my room complete


----------



## Tomsmom

Hit the SalVal yesterday and today 

new Coach Edie bag love the color




huge turkey platter from Italy perfect for Thanksgiving, not one chip



Lafayette 148 animal print coat so so soft and fits perfect!


----------



## Tomsmom

Almost forgot this guy


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Almost forgot this guy
> 
> View attachment 4833228


yep...hes something I would not have left behind. Cool!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Almost forgot this guy
> 
> View attachment 4833228


I love it!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Swagger 27 with rainbow contrast stitching $30.00 with shoulder strap! I recall eyeing it up in boutique when it came out.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Coach Swagger 27 with rainbow contrast stitching $30.00 with shoulder strap! I recall eyeing it up in boutique when it came out.


That is great!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> That is great!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 4835079



Beautiful!


----------



## MaryThorpe

I got for a "high end thing store" that was having 70% off clearence a pair of gap pants nwt for $6 cad or $4.5 usd. No pictures  cause i washed them and I am wearing them right now hahahaa


----------



## Narnanz

MaryThorpe said:


> I got for a "high end boutique" that was having 70% off clearence a pair of gap pants nwt for $6 cad or $4.5 usd. No pictures  cause i washed them and I am wearing them right now hahahaa


Mod shot!!!


----------



## magdalinka

Got this brand new duck down Woolrich parka with coyote fur trim in my size for $15 (retails for around $500).


----------



## chowlover2

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Got this brand new duck down Woolrich parka with coyote fur trim in my size for $15 (retails for around $500).
> 
> View attachment 4835317



So nice!!


----------



## MaryThorpe

Narnanz said:


> Mod shot!!!


Lol  you don't want to see me in jeans lol


----------



## MaryThorpe

magdalinka said:


> Got this brand new duck down Woolrich parka with coyote fur trim in my size for $15 (retails for around $500).
> 
> View attachment 4835317


Omg great deal !!!!!


----------



## ladyash

IntheOcean said:


> What a beautiful piece! Congrats! Not really that knowledgeable about furniture, but the price you got it for seems pretty good.
> I know how you feel, I'm sure lots of people have been on the low and discouraged to do anything productive these past few months, myself included.  Hope you'll be able to snap out of it!



Thanks! I think it was well worth it and I sold my antique couch (to the movie set for Nightmare Alley!) which funded the sideboard. I loved that couch but it just wasn't functional in my condo and I needed to reclaim that wall for a storage piece. I'll post updated pics once I get it all finished up. I'm hoping to get some of my stuff organized this week and weekend since it's a long weekend coming up.


----------



## Simplyput

I got my third my third le creuset braiser 30 cm, in cassis or dark purple for $15.

One of the vendors at the flea won a storage unit from a cs store.

I paid a total of $36 and got
Blumarine pants
2 lafayette 148 blouses
Burberry stripe shirt 
One shoulder Alexander Wang top
Kate spade top
Pizza Sempione top
Tory Burch box


----------



## magdalinka

Got very lucky yesterday and picked up this vintage Chanel necklace from 1981 for $15.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Got very lucky yesterday and picked up this vintage Chanel necklace from 1981 for $15.
> 
> View attachment 4840095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840096


Love this!!


----------



## Simplyput

Yesterday at the flea market the vendor there are these brown boxes...boxes that come from the manufacturer a couple of them are opened and on the side of the boxes read, "toothbrush holder." One box the same size as the other 15 has the words, "Aobosi juicer." It is sealed. The employee who works for her "grandfather" says that she is going to open it up...my heart drops i know when she finds out this is a juicer she going to call the vendor...the stuff that is outside is normally a few dollars. They were selling used Nike shoes for $75-125 inside yesterday, the same vendor. She opens the box and pulls out a brand new Aobosi juicer. She said $5. That was the quickest $5 i spent. The brown box says it is 667 of 2000. It has a brush, warranty card. So happy.


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> Yesterday at the flea market the vendor there are these brown boxes...boxes that come from the manufacturer a couple of them are opened and on the side of the boxes read, "toothbrush holder." One box the same size as the other 15 has the words, "Aobosi juicer." It is sealed. The employee who works for her "grandfather" says that she is going to open it up...my heart drops i know when she finds out this is a juicer she going to call the vendor...the stuff that is outside is normally a few dollars. They were selling used Nike shoes for $75-125 inside yesterday, the same vendor. She opens the box and pulls out a brand new Aobosi juicer. She said $5. That was the quickest $5 i spent. The brown box says it is 667 of 2000. It has a brush, warranty card. So happy.
> 
> View attachment 4840378


I love it when they have no idea of what they are selling!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Love this!!


Thank you Tomsmom!!


----------



## Hyacinth

Simplyput said:


> Yesterday at the flea market the vendor there are these brown boxes...boxes that come from the manufacturer a couple of them are opened and on the side of the boxes read, "toothbrush holder." One box the same size as the other 15 has the words, "Aobosi juicer." It is sealed. The employee who works for her "grandfather" says that she is going to open it up...my heart drops i know when she finds out this is a juicer she going to call the vendor...the stuff that is outside is normally a few dollars. They were selling used Nike shoes for $75-125 inside yesterday, the same vendor. She opens the box and pulls out a brand new Aobosi juicer. She said $5. That was the quickest $5 i spent. The brown box says it is 667 of 2000. It has a brush, warranty card. So happy.
> 
> View attachment 4840378




Crikey! That's not a juicer, it's a work of art! I'd be out buying oranges by the crate just to have an excuse to use it.


----------



## Simplyput

Hyacinth said:


> Crikey! That's not a juicer, it's a work of art! I'd be out buying oranges by the crate just to have an excuse to use it.


You are too kind.


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

I actually scored this a few days ago at a local consignment shop.
It was $641 with tax


----------



## Simplyput

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> I actually scored this a few days ago at a local consignment shop.
> It was $641 with tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846901


Love the print


----------



## Narnanz

Not a big brand but got a Mi Piaci handbag for $6Nz...they retail for about $350
Just have to repair the edgecote at some stage.


----------



## 880

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> I actually scored this a few days ago at a local consignment shop.
> It was $641 with tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846901


I never thought I liked these bags untit I saw your picture.  this one is stunning, a showstopper, yet not garish or flashy. Elegant and rhoughtfully put together! Love it! congratulations!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Got very lucky yesterday and picked up this vintage Chanel necklace from 1981 for $15.
> 
> View attachment 4840095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840096


WOW!!!


----------



## LisaK026

I just had the hardest time finding this thread. I thought it was gone.Even with the search option, it was hard. Hi guys.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I just had the hardest time finding this thread. I thought it was gone.Even with the search option, it was hard. Hi guys.


Hi !!


----------



## Narnanz

I think its a bargain but dont know much about the artist.
Domenico Antoci watercolour drawing. Looks like it was drawn in ink pen then watercolour overtop with some slightly different colour pen that made a few squiggles and the title and signature.
Its was $12 and I liked it but would love to know more about the artist. think it might 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
be one of those hawkers drawing in rome or something.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! Picture taken at the scene of the crime!!

Vintage (1980s?) Gucci Crossbody $13.59


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! Picture taken at the scene of the crime!!
> 
> Vintage (1980s?) Gucci Crossbody $13.59
> 
> View attachment 4852460


ohhh..nice find


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I just had the hardest time finding this thread. I thought it was gone.Even with the search option, it was hard. Hi guys.



Hi LisaK!! Thank you!! Long time no see. I wish more of the thread OGs would show up. 
Hope you are staying safe on the west coast.


----------



## magdalinka

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! Picture taken at the scene of the crime!!
> 
> Vintage (1980s?) Gucci Crossbody $13.59
> 
> View attachment 4852460


This is cute!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! Picture taken at the scene of the crime!!
> 
> Vintage (1980s?) Gucci Crossbody $13.59
> 
> View attachment 4852460



thanks everyone! I’ve been doing a fair bit of thrifting


----------



## chowlover2

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! Picture taken at the scene of the crime!!
> 
> Vintage (1980s?) Gucci Crossbody $13.59
> 
> View attachment 4852460


Yes, around 1988


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Hi LisaK!! Thank you!! Long time no see. I wish more of the thread OGs would show up.
> Hope you are staying safe on the west coast.


Thanks. I am in one of the few places on the West Coast with no fire or smoke (for once).


----------



## LisaK026

Narnanz said:


> I think its a bargain but dont know much about the artist.
> Domenico Antoci watercolour drawing. Looks like it was drawn in ink pen then watercolour overtop with some slightly different colour pen that made a few squiggles and the title and signature.
> Its was $12 and I liked it but would love to know more about the artist. think it might
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850689
> View attachment 4850690
> View attachment 4850694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be one of those hawkers drawing in rome or something.


Cool find.  FYI and everyone else's- if you have a jewelers loupe, you can look closely at something like this to see if it is a print or real painting. Prints have lots of little dots and paintings do not.


----------



## 880

magdalinka said:


> Got very lucky yesterday and picked up this vintage Chanel necklace from 1981 for $15.
> 
> View attachment 4840095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840096


Congrats! This makes me want to go thrifting


----------



## Tomsmom

Beautiful vintage Fendi, it’s ostrich but not sure if it’s genuine ostrich or embossed.


----------



## SakuraSakura

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, around 1988



Thank you chowlover2! I’ve been trying to identify the model with no luck.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> I actually scored this a few days ago at a local consignment shop.
> It was $641 with tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846901


 
That’s a great deal! That print is stunning.


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful vintage Fendi, it’s ostrich but not sure if it’s genuine ostrich or embossed.
> 
> View attachment 4854094


I think it is real. On embossed bags the leather is pretty smooth between where the feathers are pulled out. Plus it is Fendi and I don't think they do embossed bags. The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> I think it is real. On embossed bags the leather is pretty smooth between where the feathers are pulled out. Plus it is Fendi and I don't think they do embossed bags. The bag is gorgeous!


I am going to agree with chowlover. Is there any sort of tag inside (I assume you already looked). Also ostrich smells different than leather.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful vintage Fendi, it’s ostrich but not sure if it’s genuine ostrich or embossed.
> 
> View attachment 4854094


Going with Chowlover and Lisak here. Looks like ostrich to me. What a beautiful score!!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I am going to agree with chowlover. Is there any sort of tag inside (I assume you already looked). Also ostrich smells different than leather.


No tag I looked all over


----------



## Narnanz

Serenade Beverly Hills Collection wallet for $4.
My Coach Wallet has a hurt so got this...live the colour.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Serenade Beverly Hills Collection wallet for $4.
> My Coach Wallet has a hurt so got this...live the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856089


What a pretty wallet!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> What a pretty wallet!


Fits my phone in nicely. The brand is not hugely expensive.  This style is still for sale for about NZ$130 so Im happy to spend $4 on it.
I just love the colour.


----------



## IntheOcean

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful vintage Fendi, it’s ostrich but not sure if it’s genuine ostrich or embossed.
> 
> View attachment 4854094


What a stunner of a bag!     Could use some care, but it seems to be in a pretty good condition considering its age. Congrats! Awesome find. Could you post some more pictures of it? Especially the interior. It's just sooo gorgeous...


----------



## SakuraSakura

My Saturday Haul... from Platos Closet to Value Village... 

Coach NEW Orange Metallic Dinky $24.00
Kate Spade Brown Satchel $30.00 
MBMJ NEW Percy $56.00 
Coach Black Shoulder Bag $19.99


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> My Saturday Haul... from Platos Closet to Value Village...
> 
> Coach NEW Orange Metallic Dinky $24.00
> Kate Spade Brown Satchel $30.00
> MBMJ NEW Percy $56.00
> Coach Black Shoulder Bag $19.99
> 
> View attachment 4860108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860111


Love the coach...and that colour of the Marc Jacobs is beautiful


----------



## SakuraSakura

I know we’re not technically supposed to do this but I’m at a loss with this scarf. It has no tags but it feels legitimate. What do you guys think?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Love the coach...and that colour of the Marc Jacobs is beautiful



Thank you Narnanz! Today was definitely a success. A much needed break from schoolwork!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> My Saturday Haul... from Platos Closet to Value Village...
> 
> Coach NEW Orange Metallic Dinky $24.00
> Kate Spade Brown Satchel $30.00
> MBMJ NEW Percy $56.00
> Coach Black Shoulder Bag $19.99
> 
> View attachment 4860108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860110
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860111


Great bag haul!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag haul!!



thank you!! I hope you’ve been able to thrift too.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> thank you!! I hope you’ve been able to thrift too.


Yes I was able to go this week. I scored a Fendi cardigan sweater with only the tags inside and hologram sticker. I almost fell over when I saw it. I’ll post a pic later.


----------



## magdalinka

Thrifted yesterday, already carrying today, new to me Loewe vintage crossbody $12. 
every time I get a pre-loved high end bag, I am amazed at the quality even after years (sometimes decades) of use.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I was able to go this week. I scored a Fendi cardigan sweater with only the tags inside and hologram sticker. I almost fell over when I saw it. I’ll post a pic later.



everythings always so much easier with the tags!! I’m trying to figure out where I can get the scarf authenticated.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Thrifted yesterday, already carrying today, new to me Loewe vintage crossbody $12.
> every time I get a pre-loved high end bag, I am amazed at the quality even after years (sometimes decades) of use.
> 
> View attachment 4860743


oh my goodness that is gorgeous!!


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> Thrifted yesterday, already carrying today, new to me Loewe vintage crossbody $12.
> every time I get a pre-loved high end bag, I am amazed at the quality even after years (sometimes decades) of use.
> 
> View attachment 4860743


Gorgeous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Acne Studios Shoes  
My worst thrifting fears: finding stuff like this in this kind of condition!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Acne Studios Shoes
> My worst thrifting fears: finding stuff like this in this kind of condition!


What about using zip cream?...some of the gals on the coach rehab use it to bleach marks off of white bags.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Acne Studios Shoes
> My worst thrifting fears: finding stuff like this in this kind of condition!





Narnanz said:


> What about using zip cream?...some of the gals on the coach rehab use it to bleach marks off of white bags.


And alcohol on the rubber.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> And alcohol on the rubber.



I passed on them. There’s pieces missing too.


----------



## SakuraSakura

More goodies!

Coach $16.39
Tory Burch $13.49
Rebecca Minkoff $10.49


----------



## chowlover2

What a score!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Miu Miu Bow Satchel $11.49


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## A1aGypsy

SakuraSakura said:


> More goodies!
> 
> Coach $16.39
> Tory Burch $13.49
> Rebecca Minkoff $10.49



Oh I have drooled over that RM in Nordstrom’s! What an amazing score!


----------



## SakuraSakura

A1aGypsy said:


> Oh I have drooled over that RM in Nordstrom’s! What an amazing score!



Thank you! There’s been many goodies at this location.I’m heading back this morning to see what else there is!


----------



## Narnanz

Made in Italy Rialto leather bag. Just good value at $5


----------



## SakuraSakura

Yay! More goodies!
Michael Kors Hamilton $27.99 
I also bought a Kate Spade for $10.00
SPOTTED: Michael Kors Selma for $29.99.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Yay! More goodies!
Michael Kors Hamilton $27.99 
I also bought a Kate Spade for $10.00
SPOTTED: Michael Kors Selma for $29.99.


----------



## SakuraSakura

DOUBLE POST


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> Miu Miu Bow Satchel $11.49


WOW!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> WOW!!!



- takes a dramatic bow - 

Thanks you LisaK026! This location is usually quite fruitful. I'll be back tomorrow morning... wish me luck! The leather on the Miu Miu is reminiscent of what Balenciaga used to use. It's decadent, chewy and soft. The smell of leather fills my senses every morning! My dad thinks it looks gaudy but I think it looks chic. Another item in the purse hoard.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> - takes a dramatic bow -
> 
> Thanks you LisaK026! This location is usually quite fruitful. I'll be back tomorrow morning... wish me luck! The leather on the Miu Miu is reminiscent of what Balenciaga used to use. It's decadent, chewy and soft. The smell of leather fills my senses every morning! My dad thinks it looks gaudy but I think it looks chic. Another item in the purse hoard.


I’ve never seen a bow bag believe it or not, can you post more pics?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve never seen a bow bag believe it or not, can you post more pics?





Tomsmom said:


> I’ve never seen a bow bag believe it or not, can you post more pics?




I swear I’ll get around to it this weekend! I hope this holds you over:

Dooney and Bourke Petunia Mini Barrel Bag $8.49


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve never seen a bow bag believe it or not, can you post more pics?


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 4874171
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874173


That colour is devine!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> That colour is devine!!



Thank you! I believe this is Mughetto.


----------



## Simplyput

Vintage Gucci for $3.
A couple of weeks got 3 LC dutch ovens, two round, one oval, a small frying pan and a stockpot. Paid $42


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> View attachment 4874171
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874173



Beautiful!  Thank you !


----------



## Narnanz

Just a fun haul for today...things that are pretty and useful and something to keep me occupied. 
2 Oroton bags , one vintage for rehab, a lovely beaded bag, a Colorado crossbody and a nice pair of django and juliet mayson leather slides for me 
Will add pictures as soon as the site lets me.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4875697
> View attachment 4875698
> View attachment 4875699
> View attachment 4875700
> View attachment 4875701


I really like that black Oroton bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

My 10.00 yard sale find


----------



## chowlover2

It reminds me of Lazlo.


----------



## Tomsmom

chowlover2 said:


> It reminds me of Lazlo.


Oh yes!!!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I really like that black Oroton bag.


It needs some work  on the strap as stitches have come out and also a bit of work on the colour. Thank goodness its black...much easier to match colour.


----------



## Narnanz

I'm so excited...found for 50cents at Hospice today...Dior Sunglasses...pics to follow


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> What has everyone been doing lately anyway.
> How is @Tomsmom @Raven3766 @jamamcg an everone else doing...I would link anyone but the desktop comps not letting me do it.
> Its been a bit quiet here...some goddies shown but I think this 2020 year has gotten everone down really bad.
> I just hope everyone is ok.


I have been quiet. After losing my dad in May,  and losing my poor baby (dog), last month, I just got lost. This year has left me trying to find my joy. I can't even explain how I feel, but I believe that it will get better. Hope everyone is well. I've seen everyone's finds. You have been great treasure hunters! Love your finds! I have been looking and not finding much... I think. I will take pics and post.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I have been quiet. After losing my dad in May,  and losing my poor baby (dog), last month, I just got lost. This year has left me trying to find my joy. I can't even explain how I feel, but I believe that it will get better. Hope everyone is well. I've seen everyone's finds. You have been great treasure hunters! Love your finds! I have been looking and not finding much... I think. I will take pics and post.


Im sorry to hear that Raven...much love to your family at this time. I lost my dad 9 years ago and I know how you are feeling.
And dogs, all animals , have a special place in our lives as well and are always missed.


----------



## Narnanz

After Ravens sad news I almost didnt put this up...but photos of the Dior Sunglasses I got for 50 cents at Hospice.  And on the way out of the shop I saw the case that went with it for amother 50 cents along with a Coach case.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> I have been quiet. After losing my dad in May,  and losing my poor baby (dog), last month, I just got lost. This year has left me trying to find my joy. I can't even explain how I feel, but I believe that it will get better. Hope everyone is well. I've seen everyone's finds. You have been great treasure hunters! Love your finds! I have been looking and not finding much... I think. I will take pics and post.



My deepest condolences for your losses, Raven.You always have a spot here, no matter how lost you may feel. 

As for finds I found a Burberry Brit cashmere blend sweater for $13.99. I think I may keep it.. or sell it. We will see.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> I have been quiet. After losing my dad in May,  and losing my poor baby (dog), last month, I just got lost. This year has left me trying to find my joy. I can't even explain how I feel, but I believe that it will get better. Hope everyone is well. I've seen everyone's finds. You have been great treasure hunters! Love your finds! I have been looking and not finding much... I think. I will take pics and post.


I am so sorry about your Dad Raven. I lost mine 40 yrs ago, but the pain is always there. I also lost my 15 yr old Chowgirl and that absolutely gutted me. Came totally out of the blue. Was fine Sat night, I get up Sun and she is lame with heavy breathing. She passed that afternoon. That night I contacted a Chow Rescue I used before, but it was 5 weeks til I saw one who I knew would fit in with my boys. Luckily she fit right in and is bringing us much joy, I am very grateful for her.


----------



## Raven3766

Thak you everyone for the kind words, as I said I will be fine. Please keep posting your finds. I love seeing your Gucci's and Diors.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I have been quiet. After losing my dad in May,  and losing my poor baby (dog), last month, I just got lost. This year has left me trying to find my joy. I can't even explain how I feel, but I believe that it will get better. Hope everyone is well. I've seen everyone's finds. You have been great treasure hunters! Love your finds! I have been looking and not finding much... I think. I will take pics and post.


Hugest hugs my friend.  I lost my Dad 3 yrs ago and it hit me hard in a way I never thought possible. I’m so sorry about your dog. Of course you’re lost, you will find joy again, in time.  I will pray for you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok here’s a little dilemma, I found a balmain bag that was in “ok” condition, quilted leather. Rectangle shape on the small side. I’m trying to decide whether to go back for it. I believe they priced it at 39.99.  The hardware color (was gold/brass) has worn off but it’s such a cool bag. When will I see another one?  Opinions?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Ok here’s a little dilemma, I found a balmain bag that was in “ok” condition, quilted leather. Rectangle shape on the small side. I’m trying to decide whether to go back for it. I believe they priced it at 39.99.  The hardware color (was gold/brass) has worn off but it’s such a cool bag. When will I see another one?  Opinions?



If you really love it and if there’s a chance at refurbishing it, it may be worth it. I personally would pass on it as it sounds like there is some substantial wear.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sooooo I ran after work and got her!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Brrr, it is cold here. Doesn’t keep me away from the thrift store though! 

Grey Bailey Button Uggs $11.99
Coach Crossbody $2.60 
Lululemon Scarf $3.99


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo I ran after work and got her!
> 
> View attachment 4879398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879399


That's gorgeous, I love the quilting. If that clasp is brass it may clean up like the Coach turnlocks.


----------



## Tomsmom

chowlover2 said:


> That's gorgeous, I love the quilting. If that clasp is brass it may clean up like the Coach turnlocks.


Thank you I will try that. The leather is perfect all it needed was a conditioning.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

APC half luna bag in snakeskin embossed leather for €30!!!
the leather is a little dry so she needs some deep conditioning but I’m super happy with this score!


----------



## Narnanz

Sophie-Rose said:


> APC half luna bag in snakeskin embossed leather for €30!!!
> the leather is a little dry so she needs some deep conditioning but I’m super happy with this score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880315


I love saving exotic skinned bags...I would never buy new but would buy a preloved or vintage.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach 92772 NEW WITH TAGS Picture Frame Key Fob - $3.99 

Timberland Jayne Purple Nubuck Leather Boots - $19.99


----------



## LisaK026

Found this today at the Thrift Store. Fossil $20. Perfect sized bag for me. Love the color.


----------



## Narnanz

LisaK026 said:


> Found this today at the Thrift Store. Fossil $20. Perfect sized bag for me. Love the color.
> 
> View attachment 4884033


Fossil leather is great and that colour is so fresh feeling


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tory Burch Bombe Tote - $5.59


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach F34605 Margot Satchel $25.00 from a friend. New without tags!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I also bought this for $5.00 from her:


----------



## Tomsmom

So excited, NWT Frye “vintage stud shoulder bag. Retail 328.00. Thrift price 70.00. Yes little high for the Sal Val but I was not leaving her there.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Legacy Duffel $13.99 
( the only signs of wear is s little bit of rubbing along the corners!)


----------



## Simplyput

Last week my nephew got a Patagonia rolling luggage from a place that gives donations for free if they cannot sell them. People travel like 90 miles one way to come here. This is where i got three electronic typewriters for free in August. 

I know i overpaid, but i got three Pier 1 mirrors...the round mother of pearl. They are large and heavy. Paid $40 a piece  bought all three or $120, no color sales tag discount. They are sold out. When they were in stock they were $150 a piece.

Picked up this pretty to me tweed coat...some fast fashion brand. It has a belt big collar drapes in the back large button in the front.  Paid $6. Have tp take a picture and show later.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Last week my nephew got a Patagonia rolling luggage from a place that gives donations for free if they cannot sell them. People travel like 90 miles one way to come here. This is where i got three electronic typewriters for free in August.
> 
> I know i overpaid, but i got three Pier 1 mirrors...the round mother of pearl. They are large and heavy. Paid $40 a piece  bought all three or $120, no color sales tag discount. They are sold out. When they were in stock they were $150 a piece.
> 
> Picked up this pretty to me tweed coat...some fast fashion brand. It has a belt big collar drapes in the back large button in the front.  Paid $6. Have tp take a picture and show later.



you did great in the Pier one mirrors!  I know it always sounds like a lot when i you spend quite the sum but in reality you did get a good deal.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Gorgeous dark green wool Arket blazer, originally €150, I purchased for less than €30! (incl. postage)
I got it 3 sizes bigger for an oversized look. The colour is gorgeous... classic and understated BUT NOT BLACK (I already have too many black blazers!)

I'm super happy with my purchase!


----------



## Narnanz

For NZ$20 at The Red Cross thrift shop..Coach Madison Sabrina. This is only the 4th Coach bag Ive found thrifting in my home town. Currently being rehabbed as we speak.  She was filthy.


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

I just found a cute consignment shop in Newport (I’m here for school for about 2 more months, it’s cold  )
But I believe she’s circa 1970’s)


----------



## Tomsmom

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> I just found a cute consignment shop in Newport (I’m here for school for about 2 more months, it’s cold  )
> But I believe she’s circa 1970’s)
> View attachment 4894401
> View attachment 4894402


Love it!


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone know much about Kipling bags?. Trying to work out the style name of this one I got for $5


----------



## SakuraSakura

Marc by Marc Jacobs $8.49


----------



## Simplyput

I went to my local Restore for my home.
I got all Pottery Barn:
Two xl  Pottery Barn curtain rods $12 a piece rt $193 each
Five boxes of ball finial $5 a box
Five large curtain rings $3 a box
Set of curtain holdback $7
Five small boxes of curtain holder $2 a box
Entry bench pb retails $250 i paid $35
An oversized pb pocketwatch clock

I got a small pb click from a ts $7


----------



## Simplyput

A couple of weeks ago, i got six big Amazon boxes of light bulbs for Free. I have about 1200 light bulbs. I got the clear ones. They had green and amber too, but i left them for the other people.


----------



## Simplyput

Yesterday, I went to the retail Gw after work. Found a 2 pc Lafayette 148 dress suit with tags from Neiman & Holt and a Elie Tahari 3 pc set. I paid $32 for all five pieces.

This lady asked to see the Elie and she said i had a good eye.


----------



## Simplyput

My last one..there is a 10 pic limit...

Today at the flea, got some bags and boxes and a garment bag. I spent $5. I missed the six chanel dustbags the other lady got...

Got a St john evening suit for me $40

And 10k gold earrings for $10


----------



## Simplyput

Two Michael Kor belts for $1 a piece at the flea market.


----------



## Tomsmom

NWT Vera Bradley 




madewell high rise 10” skinny denim


----------



## SakuraSakura

SPOTTED: 

Tory Burch Leopard Print Wedges! Love these but that heel length would kill me


----------



## jamamcg

Goodness me last time I was on here was in June. I feel like I have just blinked and it’s almost December. Just went into Lockdown 2.0 here so all shops are shut again. I have only been into one charity (thrift) shop this year which was in St Andrews in September. With no luck at all. Been spending a small fortune on pieces off of eBay and some other places. I will have to share some pictures at some point. Nice to see everyone on here again and that there are still some gems to be found.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Goodness me last time I was on here was in June. I feel like I have just blinked and it’s almost December. Just went into Lockdown 2.0 here so all shops are shut again. I have only been into one charity (thrift) shop this year which was in St Andrews in September. With no luck at all. Been spending a small fortune on pieces off of eBay and some other places. I will have to share some pictures at some point. Nice to see everyone on here again and that there are still some gems to be found.


Yay to seeing you again...Nay to lockdown....booohisss!!


----------



## Simplyput

Not that much last week
6-5 gallon pails of power washer cleaner FREE. Commercial brand. They had shipping labels from the river on the containers so i saved like $1200. They had a lot of stuff for roofing which was all gone the following day.

My first MzWallace bag. It is a messenger paid $10.

A whimiscal Santa Mail bag for $2. I didn't think the cashier was going to sell it to me, but the tags were attached.

I got this large 3-d framed artwork Eygptian themed. Pictures dont do this justice. Twenty dollars at the flea market. This man wanted me to sell it to him as i was loading it my vehicle.


----------



## SakuraSakura

As much as I'd like to continue thrifting, with the recent sky-rocketing case numbers I cannot continue to do so until the numbers improve. This makes me terribly sad but I cannot put myself at risk.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> As much as I'd like to continue thrifting, with the recent sky-rocketing case numbers I cannot continue to do so until the numbers improve. This makes me terribly sad but I cannot put myself at risk.


You have to do what you need to do to keep you and your family safe.
Take care and hope to see your finds again when it is safe.
Dont be a stranger...show us your best finds to date.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> As much as I'd like to continue thrifting, with the recent sky-rocketing case numbers I cannot continue to do so until the numbers improve. This makes me terribly sad but I cannot put myself at risk.


I don't know if I'll ever thrift again. My stuff isn't selling, and I can't justify adding things if I can't sell.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> You have to do what you need to do to keep you and your family safe.
> Take care and hope to see your finds again when it is safe.
> Dont be a stranger...show us your best finds to date.



I have a pile of things I need to post so the finds will still be fresh! It’s really sad that I have to stop thrifting but our provincial government seems to think these rising case numbers are a joke. The last update pushed voluntary measures (which aren’t working as well as they used to.) We get to choose, as individuals, how we behave in dire times. Please keep posting your finds too! Keep me fed and envious!


----------



## Narnanz

For $12 NZ scored me this Coach Soho flap bag. Have actually been looking online for this bag and asking if anyone has one on the Coach boards..went to the Sally's and saw it peeking out from under another bag and said to myself..I know what that bag is....was so excited. And I've repeated myself here .


----------



## Hurrem1001

Narnanz said:


> For $12 NZ scored me this Coach Soho flap bag. Have actually been looking online for this bag and asking if anyone has one on the Coach boards..went to the Sally's and saw it peeking out from under another bag and said to myself..I know what that bag is....was so excited. And I've repeated myself here .
> 
> View attachment 4915637



Oh my goodness me, this brings back so many memories! I used to have this bag, but in black, I loved it.


----------



## merekat703

My $6 Christmas sweater.


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

Im immune compromised so I haven't been thrifting.  I miss it so much. I really want a giant pink tote bag, but they are so hard to pick online.


----------



## LisaK026

So I usually just buy cheap reading glasses at Ross, but someone had sorted all the glasses (I think cleaned them), at the thrift store and I found these 3 pairs. Looked them up when I got home and the Lulu Guinness polka dot ones cost $150+, the A.J. Morgans are about $50, the third pair is just Foster Grants. Paid $2 each. I never would have thought to buy, or even look at the Thrift Store. They are all like new.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found See by Chloe knee high leather boots for $11.99


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> So I usually just buy cheap reading glasses at Ross, but someone had sorted all the glasses (I think cleaned them), at the thrift store and I found these 3 pairs. Looked them up when I got home and the Lulu Guinness polka dot ones cost $150+, the A.J. Morgans are about $50, the third pair is just Foster Grants. Paid $2 each. I never would have thought to buy, or even look at the Thrift Store. They are all like new.
> 
> View attachment 4917994


Nice score!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this no name beaded  frame bag, so pretty !


----------



## Tomsmom

I never posted here my Fendi Ostrich bag. I had it for sale on Posh, a woman tried chewing me down from 300.00, she annoyed me and started questioning authenticity. So I took down the listing and had it authenticated .  It’s now much more than 300.00 with a COA.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> I never posted here my Fendi Ostrich bag. I had it for sale on Posh, a woman tried chewing me down from 300.00, she annoyed me and started questioning authenticity. So I took down the listing and had it authenticated .  It’s now much more than 300.00 with a COA.
> View attachment 4918646


Shes lovely


----------



## Tomsmom

Went today to SalVal found this Longchamp sling bag, so cool;


----------



## SakuraSakura

Prada boots $11.99


----------



## Simplyput

A bottega bag for $15.  I think it is the deer cervo.


----------



## Simplyput

Amina rubinacci sweater $5
Estelle & Finn twinset ( swing coat and tank)
Somebody donated their entire worth collection (not W Worth). Thank you ma'am! Taking it to my tailors and having it altered. Everything not pictured
Tons of Worth clothes
Nwt Worth skirt
Nwt Worth dress
Worth coat with belt
Worth denim jacket
Nwt worth denim pants
Nwt worth purple pants
Floral worth jacket
Worth leather dress
Worth black floral dress
Worth fringe dress
Botkier bag (not pictured)
Jones New York faux fur coat with tag free.
Michael kors black 3/4 raincoat with hood (not pictured)
Longchamp scarf

I spent about $140 including the bv bag and had a 25% coupon.


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> A bottega bag for $15.  I think it is the deer cervo.
> 
> View attachment 4923312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923316


Lucky you!!! It looks like a baseball hobo. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> A bottega bag for $15.  I think it is the deer cervo.
> 
> View attachment 4923312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923316


Oh my goodness!!  Great find!


----------



## Nessa60

Simplyput said:


> A bottega bag for $15.  I think it is the deer cervo.
> 
> View attachment 4923312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923316


Stunning! Great find.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’ve been picking up Lennox like crazy the past 2 weeks

I have a golden retriever so this I had to have, found out when I took them out of the box they are salt and pepper shakers!


Also is a glass open ornament 


last is a sectioned candy dish?


All we’re about 5.99 each


----------



## Raven3766

Hi guys! Needed to take a break, I was in a different head space.  I saw all of your beautiful finds.  Haven't been thrifting much lately, pandemic is up and then down, and my heart wasn't in it.  Hopefully everyone is preparing for a wonderful holiday. Will go back thru the thread and make certain I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Gabs007

Simplyput said:


> A bottega bag for $15.  I think it is the deer cervo.
> 
> View attachment 4923312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923316



You honestly should play the lottery, with that luck!


----------



## Gabs007

Raven3766 said:


> Hi guys! Needed to take a break, I was in a different head space.  I saw all of your beautiful finds.  Haven't been thrifting much lately, pandemic is up and then down, and my heart wasn't in it.  Hopefully everyone is preparing for a wonderful holiday. Will go back thru the thread and make certain I didn't miss anything.



I totally love thrift shops/charity shops because sometimes you can find such unique items, and a lot of things that were manufactured ages ago are such brilliant quality, add to it the thrill of having found a bargain. The odd thing is, I have a much easier time parting with something I bought new than anything I found in a thrift shop


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Hi guys! Needed to take a break, I was in a different head space.  I saw all of your beautiful finds.  Haven't been thrifting much lately, pandemic is up and then down, and my heart wasn't in it.  Hopefully everyone is preparing for a wonderful holiday. Will go back thru the thread and make certain I didn't miss anything.


Hey Raven!!  Thrifting will be there when you’re ready.  I miss your posts though my friend; you have found the greatest Hermès of all time. Take your time you’ve been through a lot this year.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Hi guys! Needed to take a break, I was in a different head space.  I saw all of your beautiful finds.  Haven't been thrifting much lately, pandemic is up and then down, and my heart wasn't in it.  Hopefully everyone is preparing for a wonderful holiday. Will go back thru the thread and make certain I didn't miss anything.


Raven! Your Hermes bags and Cartier necklaces will never be trumped! You always find the good stuff.


----------



## Raven3766

Thanks Tomsmom and Simplyput, I'm just trying to get through the holidays.  I will continue looking at your finds and being jealous. You know all of you find some awesome items and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Narnanz

I love finding sterling necklaces and pendants. This is what I found today. 
Love to know what the S.W stands for.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I feel like perhaps we should start our thrift round-up earlier this year. Although we still have three weeks until the end of the year, it seems that we all could use some gorgeous cheap eye-candy to brighten our spirits. Once I'm over the hill for these tests/assignments I'll contribute! Raven it's wonderful to hear from you again - please keep yourself safe and healthy


----------



## Vintage Leather

Narnanz said:


> I love finding sterling necklaces and pendants. This is what I found today.
> Love to know what the S.W stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930556
> View attachment 4930557
> View attachment 4930559


I love the micro mosaic! It’s beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Leather said:


> I love the micro mosaic! It’s beautiful!


yes but unfortunately she is damaged...but could not leave her behind for $4


----------



## Vintage Leather

Narnanz said:


> yes but unfortunately she is damaged...but could not leave her behind for $4


I wouldn’t have been able to leave her either!

In fact, if she’s not fitting in your space and you ever decide to let her go to a loving home, think of me!


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> I love finding sterling necklaces and pendants. This is what I found today.
> Love to know what the S.W stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930556
> View attachment 4930557
> View attachment 4930559


Beautiful pieces.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> I love finding sterling necklaces and pendants. This is what I found today.
> Love to know what the S.W stands for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930556
> View attachment 4930557
> View attachment 4930559


Love the sterling, I don’t have the “finding jewelry “ thrifting gene


----------



## Gabs007

Nothing great, just a sort of blazer goes tux jacket from Costume National for 8 Pounds, not sure when and were I will wear it, but it was too cute to leave behind


----------



## LisaK026

Ok, it's not clothing. But a perfect condition All Clad Tea Pot for $6 is a thrifting SCORE! (and really hard to photograph).


----------



## Narnanz

LisaK026 said:


> Ok, it's not clothing. But a perfect condition All Clad Tea Pot for $6 is a thrifting SCORE! (and really hard to photograph).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932165
> View attachment 4932165
> View attachment 4932166


Are those the ones you have to put on the element to boil?.
I cant resist teapots as well.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Ok, it's not clothing. But a perfect condition All Clad Tea Pot for $6 is a thrifting SCORE! (and really hard to photograph).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932165
> View attachment 4932165
> View attachment 4932166


That is just lovely!  Great score!


----------



## LisaK026

Narnanz said:


> Are those the ones you have to put on the element to boil?.
> I cant resist teapots as well.


No, it is just like the regular kind. But it's All Clad. They cost $100-$150


----------



## Narnanz

LisaK026 said:


> No, it is just like the regular kind. But it's All Clad. They cost $100-$150


Ohh....looked them up..NZ$266


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Longchamp Wool Sweater - $10.39 - 
Max Mara Weekend Wool Unstructured Sweater - $4.39 
Patagonia Wool Knitted Toque - $1.99


----------



## Tomsmom

Last week I found this Gucci horsebit hobo but it needed repair badly. So I sent it out and here she is:


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Last week I found this Gucci horsebit hobo but it needed repair badly. So I sent it out and here she is:
> View attachment 4934398


where was she damaged?


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> where was she damaged?


The handle was detached from the horsebit and the leather around the top needed to be dyed and the side bolts holding the leather handle needed replacement.


----------



## Narnanz

You wouldnt know it...great job. Are you going to sell oruse her?


Tomsmom said:


> The handle was detached from the horsebit and the leather around the top needed to be dyed and the side bolts holding the leather handle needed replacement.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> You wouldnt know it...great job. Are you going to sell oruse her?


Use her I really like the bag


----------



## SakuraSakura

50 percent off... 

Dooney and Bourke x Disney Wristlet $8.49 
Coach Carly Purse $10.49
Coach Vintage Basic Bag $5.24


----------



## Nibb

Simplyput said:


> A bottega bag for $15.  I think it is the deer cervo.
> 
> View attachment 4923312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923316


Deal of the year! If you want to have some fun post it to the Bottega Veneta authentication thread with the amount you paid  definitely a Cervo (deerskin) baseball hobo, they may be able to tell you the name of the red. What condition is it in? BTW huge congrats on your find!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Deal of the year! If you want to have some fun post it to the Bottega Veneta authentication thread with the amount you paid  definitely a Cervo (deerskin) baseball hobo, they may be able to tell you the name of the red. What condition is it in? BTW huge congrats on your find!


@Simplyput It’s definitely authentic, and a ‘newer’ bag, one with the one-line code that only a BV SA can decipher. However! I can tell you this looks like the color “Fever”. For $15???!??????!?!?!?!?! Holy buckets. What did the suede lining look like? Where did you find this?


----------



## magdalinka

Simplyput said:


> A bottega bag for $15.  I think it is the deer cervo.
> 
> View attachment 4923312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923316


Omg that Bottega is gorgeous! Very jealous over here, I have wanted a bright red BV for a while now.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve been picking up Lennox like crazy the past 2 weeks
> 
> I have a golden retriever so this I had to have, found out when I took them out of the box they are salt and pepper shakers!
> View attachment 4928821
> 
> Also is a glass open ornament
> View attachment 4928835
> 
> last is a sectioned candy dish?
> View attachment 4928836
> 
> All we’re about 5.99 each





Tomsmom said:


> Last week I found this Gucci horsebit hobo but it needed repair badly. So I sent it out and here she is:
> View attachment 4934398


The Golden is adorable! And so fitting. We got a Border Collie ornament this year to represent all the kids .
The leather on that Gucci looks yummy. Sadly the handbags have dried up around here.


----------



## Narnanz

My best buys of the year...I just hope Ive not got these confused as the year is a blur.
Bags bags Bags...two Coach $20 and $12 and Oroton $55 , modern beaded bag $6, Dooney $65
Sunglasses, ...Tom Ford $2 , Michael Kors $2 , Guess $6, and the Dior for 50c




And vintage Ferragamo for $2

I hope next year brings us all better health , and love and luck.


----------



## Narnanz

nm


----------



## Simplyput

Nibb said:


> Deal of the year! If you want to have some fun post it to the Bottega Veneta authentication thread with the amount you paid  definitely a Cervo (deerskin) baseball hobo, they may be able to tell you the name of the red. What condition is it in? BTW huge congrats on your find!





indiaink said:


> @Simplyput It’s definitely authentic, and a ‘newer’ bag, one with the one-line code that only a BV SA can decipher. However! I can tell you this looks like the color “Fever”. For $15???!??????!?!?!?!?! Holy buckets. What did the suede lining look like? Where did you find this?





magdalinka said:


> Omg that Bottega is gorgeous! Very jealous over here, I have wanted a bright red BV for a while now.


You ladies are so kind. You make a gal blush


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Merry Christmas to all my fabulous treasure hunting friends!
May the new year bring insanely fabulous finds, and the thrift gods smile upon us!


----------



## Tomsmom

Vintage Leather said:


> Merry Christmas to all my fabulous treasure hunting friends!
> May the new year bring insanely fabulous finds, and the thrift gods smile upon us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937720


Oh that is so pretty and unique!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Tomsmom said:


> Oh that is so pretty and unique!


It’s my thrifty find of the year and my Christmas bag. 
1967 Judith Leiber Chatelaine, her first “beaded” (ie jewel incrusted) bag, with the original thick chain


----------



## Tomsmom

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s my thrifty find of the year!
> 1967 Judith Leiber Chatelaine, her first “beaded” (ie jewel incrusted) bag, with the original thick chain


Oh my!!  What an awesome find!


----------



## Jacynthe

Vintage Leather said:


> It’s my thrifty find of the year and my Christmas bag.
> 1967 Judith Leiber Chatelaine, her first “beaded” (ie jewel incrusted) bag, with the original thick chain



You thrifted a Judith Leiber Chatelaine!?!?!?!? I am in total awe!!! Congratulations!


----------



## kemilia

Simplyput said:


> A bottega bag for $15.  I think it is the deer cervo.
> 
> View attachment 4923312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923316


Congrats--you got a crazy great deal! I have the same bag that I got from either FP or AFF, don't remember (but I paid a WHOLE lot more than you). 

I remember seeing this bag new at NM (no way could I afford it at that time) and the SA said they had sold one to a customer wearing all white and it looked stunning. I have one in ebano (wearing now) and this one for summer.

Enjoy your bag--finally a good thing about 2020!


----------



## Raven3766

Vintage Leather said:


> Merry Christmas to all my fabulous treasure hunting friends!
> May the new year bring insanely fabulous finds, and the thrift gods smile upon us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937720


Is that Judith Leiber?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Raven3766 said:


> Is that Judith Leiber?


Over 50 year old Leiber! 

This had actually been my year of Leiber with three new sparkly treasures. Dressy evening bags haven’t gotten a lot of use this year.


----------



## Jacynthe

Vintage Leather said:


> Over 50 year old Leiber!
> 
> This had actually been my year of Leiber with three new sparkly treasures. Dressy evening bags haven’t gotten a lot of use this year.



Whoa! what! wow!


----------



## chowlover2

Vintage Leather said:


> Merry Christmas to all my fabulous treasure hunting friends!
> May the new year bring insanely fabulous finds, and the thrift gods smile upon us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937720


Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

I never posted pics of the Lennox I found right before Christmas.


----------



## Selenet

Anybody remembers me? I used to post A LOT and now I'm back! Anyway, found this gorgeous blue Alexander Mcqueen dress the other day just before Christmas. It was 50 euros. And I love it!


----------



## chowlover2

Selenet said:


> Anybody remembers me? I used to post A LOT and now I'm back! Anyway, found this gorgeous blue Alexander Mcqueen dress the other day just before Christmas. It was 50 euros. And I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4938506
> 
> View attachment 4938507


Gorgeous on you, glad to see you back!


----------



## Selenet

Mulberry wallet for 45€.



Stella Mccartney Falabella bag for 50€. It's the mini size! I wanted a denim one and was eyeing one on Ebay when I saw this for a much more reasonable price.


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> Anybody remembers me? I used to post A LOT and now I'm back! Anyway, found this gorgeous blue Alexander Mcqueen dress the other day just before Christmas. It was 50 euros. And I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4938506
> 
> View attachment 4938507


It looks like it was made for you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a Michael Kors studded hamilton for $3.99!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a Michael Kors studded hamilton for $3.99!


Wow thats a good price


----------



## Raven3766

Vintage Leather said:


> Over 50 year old Leiber!
> 
> This had actually been my year of Leiber with three new sparkly treasures. Dressy evening bags haven’t gotten a lot of use this year.


Okay, I'm jealous!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I'm jealous!


Same!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I'm jealous!


Coming from the Queen of Epic Finds, that’s quite a compliment!


----------



## 2kittens

Selenet said:


> Anybody remembers me? I used to post A LOT and now I'm back! Anyway, found this gorgeous blue Alexander Mcqueen dress the other day just before Christmas. It was 50 euros. And I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4938506
> 
> View attachment 4938507


Beautiful!!!


----------



## 2kittens

LisaK026 said:


> Ok, it's not clothing. But a perfect condition All Clad Tea Pot for $6 is a thrifting SCORE! (and really hard to photograph).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932165
> View attachment 4932165
> View attachment 4932166


so classy and stunning.  love teapots. so pretty to look it


----------



## Narnanz

How would you describe these rings?...just looking for comps. $5 each sterling silver


----------



## Vintage Leather

Narnanz said:


> How would you describe these rings?...just looking for comps. $5 each sterling silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940984


A contemporary heart moi et toi (or bypass ring)
Modern dome ring set with baguette stones


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Leather said:


> A contemporary heart moi et toi (or bypass ring)
> Modern dome ring set with baguette stones


awesome thank you


----------



## Selenet

Hermes silk scarf for 22,5€ and a Balmuir 100% cashmere scarf for 15,85€ (price as new would be 300€).

My favorite second hand shop is not the cheapest I visit (they won't have Hermes scarves for 2€) but everything is well sorted and brand items are in a separate rack, so easy to go through and find something nice.


----------



## Narnanz

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4941220
> 
> View attachment 4941221
> 
> Hermes silk scarf for 22,5€ and a Balmuir 100% cashmere scarf for 15,85€ (price as new would be 300€).
> 
> My favorite second hand shop is not the cheapest I visit (they won't have Hermes scarves for 2€) but everything is well sorted and brand items are in a separate rack, so easy to go through and find something nice.


As a scarf lover and small time collector...this is my porn. Ive been lucky to find 3 in my hometown...I always get excited when I see other find them.


----------



## Raven3766

2kittens said:


> Beautiful!!!


How did I miss this dress! It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Happy New year, I'm getting ready for a dye job.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New year, I'm getting ready for a dye job.


Can't wait to see her when you are done!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New year, I'm getting ready for a dye job.


ohhh...cant wait to see her finished...Black?.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New year, I'm getting ready for a dye job.


Ooooh good luck!!  You’ll do great!!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> ohhh...cant wait to see her finished...Black?.


I thought about yellow at first and then I said, go with the classic black.


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased this Fendi for about $5. It was destroyed, so I painted it. I don't think I did a great job, but it will do; no loss.


----------



## Selenet

Found this Mulberry pin for 4€.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New year, I'm getting ready for a dye job.


Raven how’s the Chanel coming along?


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Raven how’s the Chanel coming along?


Unfortunately, I ordered everything from Amazon and still waiting on the dye.  I looked at a few YouTube videos, so I ready!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Unfortunately, I ordered everything from Amazon and still waiting on the dye.  I looked at a few YouTube videos, so I ready!


Can’t wait!!


----------



## Tomsmom

It was Lenox day today


----------



## LisaK026

Vintage Leather said:


> Merry Christmas to all my fabulous treasure hunting friends!
> May the new year bring insanely fabulous finds, and the thrift gods smile upon us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937720


That's a score. Nice Judith Leiber bag.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I'm jealous!


Says the girl who finds Chanels


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sadness is a Burberry wallet that is beyond repair... $2.49


----------



## SakuraSakura

NWT Moschino Wool Scarf $6.99


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New year, I'm getting ready for a dye job.


Where did you get that bag? Have you dyed stuff before? I bought a really cute white Judith Leiber bag and had it professionally dyed, black...and it's just not the same. Just giving you my "expert" (haha) 2¢. Good luck.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New year, I'm getting ready for a dye job.


Please tell us how you found her!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> NWT Moschino Wool Scarf $6.99


Lovely color!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Where did you get that bag? Have you dyed stuff before? I bought a really cute white Judith Leiber bag and had it professionally dyed, black...and it's just not the same. Just giving you my "expert" (haha) 2¢. Good luck.


I purchased at a resale for under $5.  I've been watching videos and purchased everything needed. I'm going to give it a go and yes, I need all the luck you can provide. Didn't someone on this thread dye their handbag?


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Please tell us how you found her!


Hey Tomsmom, it's been sitting around for a while.  I was in a resale and she was hanging on a rack. I picked her up and couldn't believe the price. Believe me, I was trying to get through the line and get out.  I checked for authenticity and couldn't believe it.  Unfortunately, someone mistreated her. The interior is fine, but her logo was on backwards and she is dirty. I am going to dye, heck there isn't anything else to do. Pandemic is making is me come up with unbelievable things to do.  I just purchased a shipping label maker, so I will not need to go to the post office. I will start selling and shipping again. I guess, since I retired, I'm trying to stay busy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Hey Tomsmom, it's been sitting around for a while.  I was in a resale and she was hanging on a rack. I picked her up and couldn't believe the price. Believe me, I was trying to get through the line and get out.  I checked for authenticity and couldn't believe it.  Unfortunately, someone mistreated her. The interior is fine, but her logo was on backwards and she is dirty. I am going to dye, heck there isn't anything else to do. Pandemic is making is me come up with unbelievable things to do.  I just purchased a shipping label maker, so I will not need to go to the post office. I will start selling and shipping again. I guess, since I retired, I'm trying to stay busy.


I’m glad you’re finding ways to stay busy. Congratulations on the retirement!  
I dyed a thrifted Bal work bag. It was this awful used up white that didn’t look so great. I used Feiblings (spelling?) leather dye and it came out ok but we are our worst critics. For sure. I ended up giving the bag away to a co worker who was a Bal fanatic and she almost fell over lol!  It was nice.


----------



## Raven3766

Raven3766 said:


> Hey Tomsmom, it's been sitting around for a while.  I was in a resale and she was hanging on a rack. I picked her up and couldn't believe the price. Believe me, I was trying to get through the line and get out.  I checked for authenticity and couldn't believe it.  Unfortunately, someone mistreated her. The interior is fine, but her logo was on backwards and she is dirty. I am going to dye, heck there isn't anything else to do. Pandemic is making is me come up with unbelievable things to do.  I just purchased a shipping label maker, so I will not need to go to the post office. I will start selling and shipping again. I guess, since I retired, I'm trying to stay busy.


Now, I'm afraid. I am dyeing her


Tomsmom said:


> I’m glad you’re finding ways to stay busy. Congratulations on the retirement!
> I dyed a thrifted Bal work bag. It was this awful used up white that didn’t look so great. I used Feiblings (spelling?) leather dye and it came out ok but we are our worst critics. For sure. I ended up giving the bag away to a co worker who was a Bal fanatic and she almost fell over lol!  It was nice.


Okay, now I'm afraid.  Maybe I should try on an old bag and if it turns out ok, then it's a go.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Now, I'm afraid. I am dyeing her
> 
> Okay, now I'm afraid.  Maybe I should try on an old bag and if it turns out ok, then it's a go.


Don’t be afraid!  I was too but the bag turned out ok, really.  Just follow the directions and wear gloves you’ll do fine!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased at a resale for under $5.  I've been watching videos and purchased everything needed. I'm going to give it a go and yes, I need all the luck you can provide. Didn't someone on this thread dye their handbag?


I think @SouthernPurseGal took on a Chanel like that one, and it turned out gorgeous.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Now, I'm afraid. I am dyeing her
> 
> Okay, now I'm afraid.  Maybe I should try on an old bag and if it turns out ok, then it's a go.


You know what I wonder? If you take whatever conditioner you use, add some paint to that and the apply. Theoretically the leather should be softer. Does that make any sense to anyone who has dyed a bag?


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> You know what I wonder? If you take whatever conditioner you use, add some paint to that and the apply. Theoretically the leather should be softer. Does that make any sense to anyone who has dyed a bag?


I've added conditioner when I've done little touchups. It doesn't go on as opaque though so you may get streaky coverage. Generally, you usually prepare a bag for dyeing by removing any conditioner that might prevent the dye from penetrating.


----------



## Raven3766

I have watched a couple of videos.  "Handbag Facelift | How to Dye a Chanel Lambskin Leather Wallet" on YouTube


----------



## Tomsmom

I remember using a prep treatment before dying the bag. I can’t remember what I used though.


----------



## Jacynthe

Vintage Leather said:


> Merry Christmas to all my fabulous treasure hunting friends!
> May the new year bring insanely fabulous finds, and the thrift gods smile upon us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937720




Have you posted photos of the other Judith Lieber you thrifted? I think you mentioned 2.  I would love to see them. Thanks!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Jacynthe said:


> Have you posted photos of the other Judith Lieber you thrifted? I think you mentioned 2.  I would love to see them. Thanks!


I actually got 4 leibers in 2020, three metal and one gold leather with a turtle clasp.


----------



## Narnanz

Another Prene X  bag in large found.nz$5..this time in red. Had one in black but sold it as I didn't really like the black...but the red is a keeper.
And a lesportsac  Kasey Crossbody $3


----------



## Tomsmom

Wedgewood 1.99


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Wedgewood 1.99
> 
> View attachment 4958640


I went out today and found a Wedgwood lamp.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I went out today and found a Wedgwood lamp.


I love seeing wedgwood...any we see are damaged in some way.


----------



## Raven3766

I found a $5 Baccarat tray, a $5 sterling silver tray, and a $14 Wedgwood lamp.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found a $5 Baccarat tray, a $5 sterling silver tray, and a $14 Wedgwood lamp.


Yayyyy Raven is back !!  Lovely lamp!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I found a $5 Baccarat tray, a $5 sterling silver tray, and a $14 Wedgwood lamp.


That is beautiful Raven...oh so my kind of thing.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyy Raven is back !!  Lovely lamp!


Thx Tomsmom, I put my big toe back in the water today. I went curbside for my groceries and went into a Salvation Army. It was pretty nice.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> That is beautiful Raven...oh so my kind of thing.


Thx Narnanz, didn't know if I had a place to put it, but managed to find one.


----------



## Jacynthe

Vintage Leather said:


> I actually got 4 leibers in 2020, three metal and one gold leather with a turtle clasp.
> View attachment 4957573



Thank you so much Vintage Leather! Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

One thing I've been doing is cleaning up my silver. I've taken some to sell. This pandemic has shown me how much stuff I have around here. Taking care of parents and working made me a mini hoarder. Selling that silver made me smile!


----------



## Raven3766

Kiele808 said:


> Anyone have a Coach Rambler in Elm for sale?


What does it look like?


----------



## Tomsmom

Margaux shoes nwot 7.50


More Lenox 2.99 swan


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Margaux shoes nwot 7.50
> View attachment 4959665
> 
> More Lenox 2.99 swan
> View attachment 4959666


Blues shoes are beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Blues shoes are beautiful!


They’re actually black suede and totally not my size.They are beautiful. I couldn’t leave them there and I almost fell over when the cashier said they were half off!  Omg lol!


----------



## Narnanz

Just got some prints of Paris...just thought they were lovely. But I never read signatures...can anyone read what thei name is so I can try and find out who they are.


----------



## Selenet

cartier silk scarf 10,88€



Marimekko jokapoika shirt 18,5€



lamb fur 77€.
The fur looks so good on me and it's currently -20° celcius degrees so perfect for this weather.


----------



## Raven3766

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4961537
> 
> cartier silk scarf 10,88€
> 
> View attachment 4961538
> 
> Marimekko jokapoika shirt 18,5€
> 
> View attachment 4961539
> 
> lamb fur 77€.
> The fur looks so good on me and it's currently -20° celcius degrees so perfect for this weather.


Love the scarf and the shirt is perfection, but what type of fur is it? It is beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

I wanted to post my Judith Leiber handbags and wallets. What I would love is a minaudiere.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I wanted to post my Judith Leiber handbags and wallets. What I would love is a minaudiere.


Oh my god they are lovely...love that green kisslock.....is it lizard?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Oh my god they are lovely...love that green kisslock.....is it lizard?


Snakeskin and thank you.


----------



## Selenet

Raven3766 said:


> Love the scarf and the shirt is perfection, but what type of fur is it? It is beautiful!


Thank you Raven! I think it's lamb.



Here is how it looks on me.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found this Burberry barrel bag on Poshmark for $65 CAD. It was filthy but I cleaned it up nicely! The first picture is the before and the second is after... 

I have a few thrifty finds I need to upload.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I decided to let it fully dry overnight before continuing. I noticed that there is a bit of yellowing along the top. Does anyone have some good tips? Thanks.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I decided to let it fully dry overnight before continuing. I noticed that there is a bit of yellowing along the top. Does anyone have some good tips? Thanks.


I've never found anything that works on coated canvas. It is like the stains get under the plastic coating and the only way to clean them would be to remove the coating.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I've never found anything that works on coated canvas. It is like the stains get under the plastic coating and the only way to clean them would be to remove the coating.



I tried the bleaching trick. While it did lighten the yellowing it didn’t fully come off. Luckily it is faint.


----------



## Narnanz

Soko is a brand that a local lass created from my home town.  I think its now defunct as tjhe facebook hasnt been undated for years. But for $5 I wanted a project bag. Just got a bit of colour correcting to do.
Soko Charlie hobo from winter 2012? RRPNZ$365


----------



## Selenet

Tod's loafers in my size (35,5), costed 35€.
Lately I have been out of luck, haven't found anything worth buying...


----------



## SakuraSakura

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4965824
> 
> Tod's loafers in my size (35,5), costed 35€.
> Lately I have been out of luck, haven't found anything worth buying...



I've been going through a patent leather shoe craving. I've been hoping to thrift a pair of patent leather Tory Burch ballet flats but we'll see! Great find.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> I found this Burberry barrel bag on Poshmark for $65 CAD. It was filthy but I cleaned it up nicely! The first picture is the before and the second is after...
> 
> I have a few thrifty finds I need to upload.



I should upload more pictures of the progress I've made. The picture I have attached is after everything I tried. I did try bleach and acetone but I have made the decision to stop as I'm pretty satisfied with the results. The yellowing, as I mentioned, is faint enough that the bag can still be happily worn. I'm pleased with the work that I've done! For $65 it can't be beat.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have started taking pictures of items while I'm out thrifting. They're much more naturalistic than what I usually post but hey, this is our home away from home. It'll give everybody a semblance of normality. 

PURCHASED: Pink Coach for $14.99 + Black Leather MK for $5.99
SPOTTED: A random assortment of worn Coach handbags for $16.99.


----------



## Narnanz

I like these....its almost like we are thrifting with you


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I have started taking pictures of items while I'm out thrifting. They're much more naturalistic than what I usually post but hey, this is our home away from home. It'll give everybody a semblance of normality.
> 
> PURCHASED: Pink Coach for $14.99 + Black Leather MK for $5.99
> SPOTTED: A random assortment of worn Coach handbags for $16.99.
> 
> View attachment 4966484
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966489


That store's layout looks familiar. Where is this?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> I like these....its almost like we are thrifting with you



I'll keep them coming then, Narnanz!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I'll keep them coming then, Narnanz!


I watch The Crazy Lamp Lady and Purse Trippen and Its Hadrian on youtube and find it so relaxing.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> That store's layout looks familiar. Where is this?





whateve said:


> That store's layout looks familiar. Where is this?



It’s a Value Village in the Edmonton, Alberta area.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> It’s a Value Village in the Edmonton, Alberta area.


Nope, never been there! But I've been in other Value Villages.


----------



## Selenet

Hermes Tourbillon silk scarf
Repeat Cashmere Knit 100% cashmere


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4971312
> 
> Hermes Tourbillon silk scarf
> Repeat Cashmere Knit 100% cashmere


Love that scarf!!


----------



## Raven3766

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4971312
> 
> Hermes Tourbillon silk scarf
> Repeat Cashmere Knit 100% cashmere


Could you open the scarf? I would love to see the whole art story!


----------



## LisaK026

Gotta love when you find 2 different pairs of $200+ jeans THAT FIT, at 2 different GW Stores for $6 each.
Beige are AG and the blue ones are Current Elliott
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Gotta love when you find 2 different pairs of $200+ jeans THAT FIT, at 2 different GW Stores for $6 each.
> Beige are AG and the blue ones are Current Elliott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Great score!


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Gotta love when you find 2 different pairs of $200+ jeans THAT FIT, at 2 different GW Stores for $6 each.
> Beige are AG and the blue ones are Current Elliott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's time for me to find some jeans. I hope I am as lucky as you!


----------



## isandie

Hi I'm new here!  I have spent the past couple of days devouring info on this forum LOL!  and I love this thread!
I have been finding some great finds at my local goodwills, and I also follow PurseTrippin and ItsHadrian (and Crazy Lamp Lady) and was thinking about starting a youtube channel for searches.  I totally second guess myself tho 
anyway, thanks for posting your bargain finds!  Gives me hope!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Coach Buckle Backpack $6.39 

Dooney and Bourke Zip Zip Satchel $8.39

Both need some work. Does anyone know of any methods to get the pale spots on the Coach backpack out? How about the scratches and colour loss on the Dooney and Bourke? Thank you guys.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Vintage Coach Buckle Backpack $6.39
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Zip Zip Satchel $8.39
> 
> Both need some work. Does anyone know of any methods to get the pale spots on the Coach backpack out? How about the scratches and colour loss on the Dooney and Bourke? Thank you guys.


The Coach can be dunked and conditioned. Visit the Coach rehab club for instructions. Dooney has a rehab club too. It looks like it just needs conditioning. You need a good conditioner. The Coach rehab club has suggestions for conditioners.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> The Coach can be dunked and conditioned. Visit the Coach rehab club for instructions. Dooney has a rehab club too. It looks like it just needs conditioning. You need a good conditioner. The Coach rehab club has suggestions for conditioners.


Snap @whateve ...was just about to say that.


----------



## Selenet

Raven3766 said:


> Could you open the scarf? I would love to see the whole art story!


Thank you!!!
Here is the scarf:


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Snap @whateve ...was just about to say that.



Thank you everyone! Now it is time to find a decent conditioner.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Selenet said:


> Thank you!!!
> Here is the scarf:
> 
> View attachment 4972179



This is a stunning scarf find!


----------



## Tomsmom

Selenet said:


> Thank you!!!
> Here is the scarf:
> 
> View attachment 4972179


Omg stunning!!


----------



## Raven3766

Selenet said:


> Thank you!!!
> Here is the scarf:
> 
> View attachment 4972179


That is  beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

I went to Salvo today, after my curbside grocery shopping. I found a Waterford decanter for $12, Baccarat ashtray for $3, a Lalique lighter for $3 (I don't smoke ), George's Briard glassware for $5 and a Sterling/Turquoise belt buckle for $2.


----------



## Narnanz

Love


Raven3766 said:


> I went to Salvo today, after my curbside grocery shopping. I found a Waterford decanter for $12, Baccarat ashtray for $3, a Lalique lighter for $3 (I don't smoke ), George's Briard glassware for $5 and a Sterling/Turquoise belt buckle for $2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972937
> View attachment 4972938
> View attachment 4972939


 the lalique....I dont smoke and I would have bought it as well...its pretty!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Love
> 
> the lalique....I dont smoke and I would have bought it as well...its pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Love
> 
> the lalique....I dont smoke and I would have bought it as well...its pretty!


You can use it to light candles!


----------



## chowlover2

Selenet said:


> Thank you!!!
> Here is the scarf:
> 
> View attachment 4972179


Gorgeous!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SPOTTED: 

Coach trench coat $39.99


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I went to Salvo today, after my curbside grocery shopping. I found a Waterford decanter for $12, Baccarat ashtray for $3, a Lalique lighter for $3 (I don't smoke ), George's Briard glassware for $5 and a Sterling/Turquoise belt buckle for $2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972937
> View attachment 4972938
> View attachment 4972939


Beautiful finds Raven !


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful finds Raven !


Thank you Tomsmom.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found three Tory Burch purses today.


----------



## Raven3766

So I decided to put my Givenchy collection together. I kept finding pieces in different locations. I'm still missing one of my statement necklaces. Anyway, some pieces have seen better days....


----------



## Tomsmom

Coach 12.50



	

		
			
		

		
	
More Lenox


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Coach 12.50
> 
> View attachment 4976409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Lenox
> View attachment 4976410


That Coach is gorgeous and love your collection of Lenox.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> That Coach is gorgeous and love your collection of Lenox.


Thank you, I couldn’t believe all the Lenox I've found. When we were first married I used to admire Lenox but with young children at the time it wasn’t in the budget or practical. Now I’m enjoying the pieces I’ve found.


----------



## Raven3766

Found a refillable Coco Chanel perfume for $3.99.


----------



## SakuraSakura

These are the Tory Burch purses...


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> These are the Tory Burch purses...


Love them!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> These are the Tory Burch purses...


love them all...but that Tan hobo is Gorgeous!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> love them all...but that Tan hobo is Gorgeous!!



What's funny is I recall seeing it at Nordstrom a while ago and loving it. I'm going to be keeping it for a while!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SPOTTED: Prada ballet flats $59.99 
I wanted to purchase them but at $59.99? Yikes.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> SPOTTED: Prada ballet flats $59.99
> I wanted to purchase them but at $59.99? Yikes.


ohhh they are pretty....pink tinged beige?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> ohhh they are pretty....pink tinged beige?



they reminded me of a dusty sort of purple. They were gorgeous. If they’re there tomorrow I’ll get them.


----------



## merekat703

I got this lamp for $4


----------



## Narnanz

merekat703 said:


> I got this lamp for $4
> 
> View attachment 4979363


Thats pretty..would you change the shade to a different colour or leave?


----------



## SakuraSakura

I love a good knitted sneaker...


----------



## merekat703

Narnanz said:


> Thats pretty..would you change the shade to a different colour or leave?


I actually gave it to a friend. She changed the shade


----------



## isandie

Omg I found a goodie!  I think it’s a vintage bag, I can’t find the style anywhere, but it’s OSTRICH with leather trim, and goat skin lining...so yummy!  Loro Piana:
	

		
			
		

		
	



If anyone has any idea of the style, I’d be forever grateful.
Found at the goodwill for $12!


----------



## Raven3766

isandie said:


> Omg I found a goodie!  I think it’s a vintage bag, I can’t find the style anywhere, but it’s OSTRICH with leather trim, and goat skin lining...so yummy!  Loro Piana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984390
> 
> If anyone has any idea of the style, I’d be forever grateful.
> Found at the goodwill for $12!


Isn't that a high end bag?


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Isn't that a high end bag?








						Loro Piana | Official Online Store | Clothing, Bags & Shoes
					

Discover Loro Piana: we specialise in the processing of cashmere, vicuña and extrafine wool. Explore the Italian quality online on Loro Piana.




					ii.loropiana.com


----------



## Tomsmom

isandie said:


> Omg I found a goodie!  I think it’s a vintage bag, I can’t find the style anywhere, but it’s OSTRICH with leather trim, and goat skin lining...so yummy!  Loro Piana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984390
> 
> If anyone has any idea of the style, I’d be forever grateful.
> Found at the goodwill for $12!


I love ostrich!  What a score!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Wallet $1.91


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Coach Wallet $1.91



SPOTTED:

This adorable hand-held Coach purse for $10.50. I was going to get it but the sides were yellowed.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Coach Wallet $1.91


That looks like my favorite kind of card case.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I won a $50.00 credit on Poshmark.
Kate Spade NWOT Card Case? Free with some leftover!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I finally get to join the thrifted Hermes club!!! I’d like to get it framed at some point. 

$5.50 Hermes Scarf, kindly authenticated by the Hermes forum!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I finally get to join the thrifted Hermes club!!! I’d like to get it framed at some point.
> 
> $5.50 Hermes Scarf, kindly authenticated by the Hermes forum!


Yay....that one is lovely.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I finally get to join the thrifted Hermes club!!! I’d like to get it framed at some point.
> 
> $5.50 Hermes Scarf, kindly authenticated by the Hermes forum!


What a great find! I didn't think they would authenticate thrifted finds. I remember hearing that they wouldn't even authenticate a listed bag if you had already purchased. When did they change?


----------



## Narnanz

Got me two bags...one via Habitat for Humanity The Map bag for NZ$50 but the worker there had asked me to refurb a tooled leather bag for her so she paid 10 and I paid the 40. I have always wanted one of these...I have a Nucelle knockoff version in bucket form which I love.
And another Oroton,  this time a pebbled leather tote in a sky blue for NZ$50 including postage and the consignment costs.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> What a great find! I didn't think they would authenticate thrifted finds. I remember hearing that they wouldn't even authenticate a listed bag if you had already purchased. When did they change?



I received a complaint from the authenticator about the post I made despite not adding any incriminating evidence tracing it back to them. I think that it should be the individual authenticator who chooses what they authenticate versus arbitrary guidelines. It is their knowledge and thus it is their choice to utilize that knowledge however they see fit.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I received a complaint from the authenticator about the post I made despite not adding any incriminating evidence tracing it back to them. I think that it should be the individual authenticator who chooses what they authenticate versus arbitrary guidelines. It is their knowledge and thus it is their choice to utilize that knowledge however they see fit.


Sorry to get you in trouble.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Sorry to get you in trouble.



no worries Whateve! You didn’t do anything wrong. I just think authenticators should be able to have more say in what they choose to authenticate.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> no worries Whateve! You didn’t do anything wrong. I just think authenticators should be able to have more say in what they choose to authenticate.


Each AT thread gets to make their own rules as long as they don't violate the forum rules. The authenticators in each thread like to all play by the same rules so there won't be any confusion. In all cases, authenticators can choose what they want to authenticate and what they don't. They aren't obligated to respond to any request, and I guess they also aren't obligated to ignore any request.


----------



## Selenet

Bally bag 8€
Aigner belt 7€
Very happy with these!


----------



## Tomsmom

My no name rose gold shiney platforms 


Current Elliot denim


Current Elliot coated black denim:


And Rsg and bone gray denim 


all were between 7-10.00 each


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I finally get to join the thrifted Hermes club!!! I’d like to get it framed at some point.
> 
> $5.50 Hermes Scarf, kindly authenticated by the Hermes forum!


Congratulations!


----------



## Selenet

Jimmy Choo sandals, they need some love but were only 10€.


----------



## LisaK026

Today's score.Tiffany & Co.


----------



## LisaK026

You changed from a dog to a Kelly Bag. Totally threw me off. Is that the bag you found ages ago, when we started?


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> SPOTTED: Prada ballet flats $59.99
> I wanted to purchase them but at $59.99? Yikes.


For a pair of $700 shoes?


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Isn't that a high end bag?


YUP, high end.


----------



## LisaK026

isandie said:


> Omg I found a goodie!  I think it’s a vintage bag, I can’t find the style anywhere, but it’s OSTRICH with leather trim, and goat skin lining...so yummy!  Loro Piana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984390
> 
> If anyone has any idea of the style, I’d be forever grateful.
> Found at the goodwill for $12!


NICE BAG!!!! That probably cost several thousand dollars. What a score!!!I'd be carrying that bag.I just did a search on eBay and found a canvass one just like it.


----------



## whateve

LisaK026 said:


> Today's score.Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992902
> View attachment 4992903


I'm surprised this didn't sell before Valentine's Day!


----------



## LisaK026

whateve said:


> I'm surprised this didn't sell before Valentine's Day!


Probably just put out. i had that same thought though.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> You changed from a dog to a Kelly Bag. Totally threw me off. Is that the bag you found ages ago, when we started?


Yes, it is. Just thought I could use a change.


----------



## Jacynthe

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, it is. Just thought I could use a change.



Did someone thrift a Kelly?


----------



## Raven3766

Jacynthe said:


> Did someone thrift a Kelly?


Yes, I thrifted one at a GW.  Highlight of my thrifting life.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, I thrifted one at a GW.  Highlight of my thrifting life.


Epic!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Vintage Givenchy par René Mancini leather slingbacks for €15!!!
need a delicate clean and I’ll need to get the heel tips replaced... but I am THRILLED!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Sophie-Rose said:


> Vintage Givenchy par René Mancini leather slingbacks for €15!!!
> need a delicate clean and I’ll need to get the heel tips replaced... but I am THRILLED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994865


Love the blue...and they look really elegant!


----------



## Jacynthe

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, I thrifted one at a GW.  Highlight of my thrifting life.



WOW! You must have been absolutely thrilled!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, I thrifted one at a GW.  Highlight of my thrifting life.


Hi Raven. Hope you are staying safe and warm. Xo
And on a different note: that bag is amazing. I remember when you found it and I hope you wear it proudly.


----------



## magdalinka

SakuraSakura said:


> I finally get to join the thrifted Hermes club!!! I’d like to get it framed at some point.
> 
> $5.50 Hermes Scarf, kindly authenticated by the Hermes forum!


This is so lovely, congratulations. When I found my first Hermes scarf I couldn’t believe my eyes. And it felt so good to be part of that lucky club.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Today's score.Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992902
> View attachment 4992903


Ooo I like it. I have the cobalt blue version but I think I like red better.


----------



## Jandm14

Lilly pulitzer dress for my daughter $4
Loewe wallet that needs some rehab $1.50


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Hi Raven. Hope you are staying safe and warm. Xo
> And on a different note: that bag is amazing. I remember when you found it and I hope you wear it proudly.


Magda, it was shaky here in Houston for a moment, but I am ok.  Believe it or not, I have never carried her. I just love looking at her. After the pandemic, I will wear her to somewhere special.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Magda, it was shaky here in Houston for a moment, but I am ok.  Believe it or not, I have never carried her. I just love looking at her. After the pandemic, I will wear her to somewhere special.


I am very happy to hear you are ok . Stay strong internet friend.


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

Just got my first black Chanel bag.
I love the look of her


----------



## magdalinka

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> Just got my first black Chanel bag.
> I love the look of her


It's so lovely! We always adore seeing vintage Chanel come across this sub. Would love to hear more. Is there a story?


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

magdalinka said:


> It's so lovely! We always adore seeing vintage Chanel come across this sub. Would love to hear more. Is there a story?



I look at resell sites for Chanel purse I like that I can afford.  A lot of times, it’s hard because I don’t like the color or they have really bad staining.  So once I finally found this bag, I loved that I was black and that she still had a really timeless look as well.  So I had to get it.


----------



## Selenet

I found a Burberry vintage trench from the 80s. Wasn't the cheapest (100€) but it's a classic! The sleeves were massive, so took it to a tailor who altered them smaller. Love it now!
It even has the wool vest that can be taken off.


----------



## isandie

I've been carrying it since I found it!!!  LOL!  I LOVE IT!



LisaK026 said:


> NICE BAG!!!! That probably cost several thousand dollars. What a score!!!I'd be carrying that bag.I just did a search on eBay and found a canvass one just like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992938


----------



## LisaK026

Jacynthe said:


> Did someone thrift a Kelly?


Back in the good old days. At the beginning.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> I am very happy to hear you are ok . Stay strong internet friend.


I am glad you (and Raven3766) are both OK. I imagine that was really scary.


----------



## LisaK026

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> Just got my first black Chanel bag.
> I love the look of her


Chanel Bag with large CC's. Really hard to find those. Great score!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Believe it or not, I have never carried her. I just love looking at her. After the pandemic, I will wear her to somewhere special.


I have three of my Chanel bags hanging off  a hook on my closet door. All I do is look at them now. I have carried them, but not for a while.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> I have three of my Chanel bags hanging off  a hook on my closet door. All I do is look at them now. I have carried them, but not for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000209


Oh those are lovely! I would stare at them too. I remember seeing them here before, but forgot if they were all thrifted or just lucky finds.


----------



## magdalinka

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4999343
> 
> View attachment 4999344
> 
> I found a Burberry vintage trench from the 80s. Wasn't the cheapest (100€) but it's a classic! The sleeves were massive, so took it to a tailor who altered them smaller. Love it now!
> It even has the wool vest that can be taken off.


Gorgeous coat and a great score at that price!


----------



## Selenet

valentino rockstuds in my size (35) 10€!!!


spotted: tod's boots also in my size. But they weren't on sale, so didn't buy them.


----------



## Narnanz

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5004245
> 
> valentino rockstuds in my size (35) 10€!!!
> View attachment 5004244
> 
> spotted: tod's boots also in my size. But they weren't on sale, so didn't buy them.


Those V Rockstuds are absolutely gorgeous...what a great find


----------



## LisaK026

67 pieces $70. I LOVE this pattern. I will keep some, but sell a bunch of it. You can rarely find a few of these pieces in the wild.


----------



## whateve

LisaK026 said:


> 67 pieces $70. I LOVE this pattern. I will keep some, but sell a bunch of it. You can rarely find a few of these pieces in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005619
> View attachment 5005620


I love those dishes! What brand is it?


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Oh those are lovely! I would stare at them too. I remember seeing them here before, but forgot if they were all thrifted or just lucky finds.


The big one was my first Chanel, thrifted for $35. The other 2 were eBay "investments".


----------



## LisaK026

whateve said:


> I love those dishes! What brand is it?


They are English, "Blue Calico". They are old. I have a couple pieces that I have found here and there, but it almost impossible to find the complete set. If you pieced them out on Replacements it would be over $1000, and they don't even have some of these pieces. Apparently she got a TON of calls about them after I called.I really scored.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> They are English, "Blue Calico". They are old. I have a couple pieces that I have found here and there, but it almost impossible to find the complete set. If you pieced them out on Replacements it would be over $1000, and they don't even have some of these pieces. Apparently she got a TON of calls about them after I called.I really scored.


Oh wow!!  That pattern is beautiful!  What a great score!


----------



## Selenet

L.K.Bennet sandals 11€



	

		
			
		

		
	
Armani Collezioni dress 12€ for my mom


----------



## chowlover2

whateve said:


> I love those dishes! What brand is it?


It's Staffordshire


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> 67 pieces $70. I LOVE this pattern. I will keep some, but sell a bunch of it. You can rarely find a few of these pieces in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005619
> View attachment 5005620


Did you get the cow creamer?


----------



## whateve

chowlover2 said:


> It's Staffordshire


That's why it looks familiar! Thanks!


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> The big one was my first Chanel, thrifted for $35. The other 2 were eBay "investments".


Right, the investments.. It's true though. If I hadn't sold several of mine pre-loved ones, they would be worth almost double by now (within 7-8 years). I recently got an investment too. She is still being conditioned, but when she is done, I will share.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> 67 pieces $70. I LOVE this pattern. I will keep some, but sell a bunch of it. You can rarely find a few of these pieces in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005619
> View attachment 5005620


What a lovely pattern, you have a good eye. 


Selenet said:


> View attachment 5006014
> 
> L.K.Bennet sandals 11€
> 
> View attachment 5006015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armani Collezioni dress 12€ for my mom


Loving your shoe finds, I would have probably snatched both. And I bet that dress will look very flattering on.


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> Did you get the cow creamer?


Yes! he's kind of camouflaged in the picture, in front of the tea pot.He's my favorite piece. I'm still pinching myself that I found so much of it. Also, had the super hard to find butter dish and tray, but the top has a really crappy repair. You can't even find that thing anywhere.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Right, the investments.. It's true though. If I hadn't sold several of mine pre-loved ones, they would be worth almost double by now (within 7-8 years). I recently got an investment too. She is still being conditioned, but when she is done, I will share.


Yeah, the 2 I bought are easily worth twice what I paid for them now; although I am not sure what it would take to get me to sell them...


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> Yes! he's kind of camouflaged in the picture, in front of the tea pot.He's my favorite piece. I'm still pinching myself that I found so much of it. Also, had the super hard to find butter dish and tray, but the top has a really crappy repair. You can't even find that thing anywhere.
> View attachment 5008935


I thought I saw it, I wasn't sure. My fav piece as well, you made out like a bandit!


----------



## Selenet

Bally loafers 22,4€.
I had to reserve these because they were on a mannequin. Didn't want to jinx it so didn't tell anyone earlier! Also I wanted to have a pair of Gucci loafers, however will not pay over 600€ for them. These are a perfect replacement!


----------



## LisaK026

chowlover2 said:


> I thought I saw it, I wasn't sure. My fav piece as well, you made out like a bandit!


And, ha ha, I put a couple pieces up for sale and one of them sold for 1¢ less than I paid for the entire lot.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> And, ha ha, I put a couple pieces up for sale and one of them sold for 1¢ less than I paid for the entire lot.


So great for you!!


----------



## Selenet

Brunello Cucinelli cashmere knit for 16€! My first Brunello knit


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m so excited!  I found this bag sold out online for 610.00 I paid 40.00



And this adorable Kate Spade backpack for 20.00


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so excited!  I found this bag sold out online for 610.00 I paid 40.00
> 
> View attachment 5015396
> 
> And this adorable Kate Spade backpack for 20.00
> 
> View attachment 5015397


Awesome finds! I love that Fendi! Great price~!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Awesome finds! I love that Fendi! Great price~!


Raven Thank you!!  I was finishing up and saw some bags in a shopping cart I was actually bummed that I didn’t find any bags this trip, then wow there’s a fendi!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Raven Thank you!!  I was finishing up and saw some bags in a shopping cart I was actually bummed that I didn’t find any bags this trip, then wow there’s a fendi!


You lucky ducky! You can barely find anything here anymore. People are crowding in and using cellphones. Last good thing I found was a Prada. Of course, I don't go out much. I've recently had emergency surgery (Gallbladder, really?) and now I'm plagued by hives.  I'm starting to wonder if I am stuck in 2020. Lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> You lucky ducky! You can barely find anything here anymore. People are crowding in and using cellphones. Last good thing I found was a Prada. Of course, I don't go out much. I've recently had emergency surgery (Gallbladder, really?) and now I'm plagued by hives.  I'm starting to wonder if I am stuck in 2020. Lol


Oh no!!  That just stinks. I’m sorry about the surgery and the hives!  I really hope you feel better ASAP!!


----------



## 880

LisaK026 said:


> 67 pieces $70. I LOVE this pattern. I will keep some, but sell a bunch of it. You can rarely find a few of these pieces in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005619
> View attachment 5005620


You really scored! Love blue calico! I have some which I mix with burleigh and James (also vintage deals) and dansk Ceylon.



I hope you feel better soon @Raven3766 !


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no!!  That just stinks. I’m sorry about the surgery and the hives!  I really hope you feel better ASAP!!


I'm on day 4 and feeling much better. Your Fendi brightened my day. $40!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so excited!  I found this bag sold out online for 610.00 I paid 40.00
> 
> View attachment 5015396
> 
> And this adorable Kate Spade backpack for 20.00
> 
> View attachment 5015397


wow...nice Fendi....what a great buy!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> You lucky ducky! You can barely find anything here anymore. People are crowding in and using cellphones. Last good thing I found was a Prada. Of course, I don't go out much. I've recently had emergency surgery (Gallbladder, really?) and now I'm plagued by hives.  I'm starting to wonder if I am stuck in 2020. Lol


You take care of yourself....and get better fast.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> You take care of yourself....and get better fast.


Thanks Narnanz, I am feeling better. All of you just keep posting your lovely finds, I truly enjoy it!


----------



## Raven3766

Well, I went out today and found these for $20 each.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Well, I went out today and found these for $20 each.


Oh wow!!  Those are great!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow!!  Those are great!


Thanks Tomsmom, I just walked in and they had a cardboard box full of them.  I asked, how much? They said, $12.99 each. I said, give me five.  The manager said, wait and took them to the back and changed the price.  I said, how much? She said $19.99, I said, give me five. The manager said, three cardboard boxes just showed up. The employees were in the back in a frenzy. I told one of them to go in the back and bring me one of each. Well tomorrow is maskless Wednesday in Texas and 25% off at Goodwill.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom, I just walked in and they had a cardboard box full of them.  I asked, how much? They said, $12.99 each. I said, give me five.  The manager said, wait and took them to the back and changed the price.  I said, how much? She said $19.99, I said, give me five. The manager said, three cardboard boxes just showed up. The employees were in the back in a frenzy. I told one of them to go in the back and bring me one of each. Well tomorrow is maskless Wednesday in Texas and 25% off at Goodwill.


Wow, how shifty that they raised the price.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Wow, how shifty that they raised the price.


Brought them out before they realized that a customer actually knew what they were. The manager ran to the back and came back out saying she raised the price. At first I became angry, and then I asked how much? After hearing $19,99, I sucked it up and bought them. Price in the back, not as you go; that was sloppy business.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Brought them out before they realized that a customer actually knew what they were. The manager ran to the back and came back out saying she raised the price. At first I became angry, and then I asked how much? After hearing $19,99, I sucked it up and bought them. Price in the back, not as you go; that was sloppy business.


You are so right!!  I’m glad you got them at 19.99 and not higher!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom, I just walked in and they had a cardboard box full of them.  I asked, how much? They said, $12.99 each. I said, give me five.  The manager said, wait and took them to the back and changed the price.  I said, how much? She said $19.99, I said, give me five. The manager said, three cardboard boxes just showed up. The employees were in the back in a frenzy. I told one of them to go in the back and bring me one of each. Well tomorrow is maskless Wednesday in Texas and 25% off at Goodwill.


thats really sleezy


----------



## chowlover2

What a find!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> thats really sleezy


I agree Narnanz. They were selling the unboxed for $9.99.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I agree Narnanz. They were selling the unboxed for $9.99.


I dont get how they can do that...its been priced already...and you were told a price and agreed to it and to buy 5....how is that legal?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> I dont get how they can do that...its been priced already...and you were told a price and agreed to it and to buy 5....how is that legal?


I wouldn't have known who to tell, she was the manager. I heard her say, she needed to meet her quota. I'm fine, this is a situation I will have to release and remain stress free.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Tomsmom said:


> My 10.00 yard sale find
> 
> View attachment 4876137


OMG i love this!


----------



## Tomsmom

Work_For_Purse said:


> OMG i love this!


Lol thank you!  She sits on my kitchen counter


----------



## isandie

Found this beautiful silk satin Lanvin at the thrift in the wallets section for $6!!!


----------



## isandie

Inside


----------



## RTA

Raven3766 said:


> Well, I went out today and found these for $20 each.



Excellent find.


----------



## Tomsmom

isandie said:


> Found this beautiful silk satin Lanvin at the thrift in the wallets section for $6!!!
> View attachment 5017510


That is so pretty !!


----------



## Tomsmom

So I went to the Sal Val today for the heck of it and found mostly clothes for my 2 nephews, 7 for all mankind jeans 7.99, brand new hoodies by Adidas and Under armour. It ended up being a good trip!


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Well, I went out today and found these for $20 each.


I am happy you are feeling better Raven. Will try to post more finds to entertain you. And I am so curious about the smell of those. Was it $20 for the box of 5 or per bottle? Still good price either way, enjoy!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> I am happy you are feeling better Raven. Will try to post more finds to entertain you. And I am so curious about the smell of those. Was it $20 for the box of 5 or per bottle? Still good price either way, enjoy!


Come on Magda we miss seeing your finds!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> I am happy you are feeling better Raven. Will try to post more finds to entertain you. And I am so curious about the smell of those. Was it $20 for the box of 5 or per bottle? Still good price either way, enjoy!


$20 each and yes, the smell wonderful. I believe I will share with my sisters.


----------



## magdalinka

This is an eBay find, so not thrift prices but still a great score at $800. But I believe she might be the one to finally keep. Very dehydrated and misshapen when I got her, but doing much better now. At least 35 years old. Here are before and after cleaning and conditioning.

View attachment 5017792


----------



## magdalinka

isandie said:


> Found this beautiful silk satin Lanvin at the thrift in the wallets section for $6!!!
> View attachment 5017510


This is very pretty, nice find.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> This is an eBay find, so not thrift prices but still a great score at $800. But I believe she might be the one to finally keep. Very dehydrated and misshapen when I got her, but doing much better now. At least 35 years old. Here are before and after cleaning and conditioning.
> 
> View attachment 5017792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017803


Beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

magdalinka said:


> This is an eBay find, so not thrift prices but still a great score at $800. But I believe she might be the one to finally keep. Very dehydrated and misshapen when I got her, but doing much better now. At least 35 years old. Here are before and after cleaning and conditioning.
> 
> View attachment 5017792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017803


Gosh that's lovely...is that black or navy?...its amazing what a little love will do


----------



## magdalinka

Narnanz said:


> Gosh that's lovely...is that black or navy?...its amazing what a little love will do





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Tomsmom & Narnanz. 
It's black and is sitting on the shelf being re-shaped. You are right, a little TLC ant the leather is as lovely as ever.


----------



## Selenet

these also required a little shoe polish and so on...Tory Burch boots 5€


----------



## Hurrem1001

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5019987
> 
> View attachment 5019988
> 
> these also required a little shoe polish and so on...Tory Burch boots 5€



Wow! I love these boots!


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> This is an eBay find, so not thrift prices but still a great score at $800. But I believe she might be the one to finally keep. Very dehydrated and misshapen when I got her, but doing much better now. At least 35 years old. Here are before and after cleaning and conditioning.
> 
> View attachment 5017792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017803


Awesome. Great price too. What series is it? (serial number) gotta be a 1-4. Those are the best vintage Chanels.


----------



## magdalinka

LisaK026 said:


> Awesome. Great price too. What series is it? (serial number) gotta be a 1-4. Those are the best vintage Chanels.


Thanks LisaK! It was very hard to see and the best I can tell it starts with "0".


----------



## magdalinka

Selenet said:


> View attachment 5019987
> 
> View attachment 5019988
> 
> these also required a little shoe polish and so on...Tory Burch boots 5€


That's an insane price and good looking boot! Around me you can't find an old fake leather pair for less than $10.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Thanks LisaK! It was very hard to see and the best I can tell it starts with "0".


That's good too. I should have said 0-4. That means it was made in 1986-1988. Also means the chain and CC are plated with 24k gold. I love the original bags.


----------



## isandie

I think I found a Hermès scarf at the goodwill!!!  What do you think?  Real or faux?


----------



## Narnanz

isandie said:


> I think I found a Hermès scarf at the goodwill!!!  What do you think?  Real or faux?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032233
> View attachment 5032234
> View attachment 5032235
> View attachment 5032237


Its Fake.. Real Hermes Carr have a hand stitched hem rolled into the good side of the print . and that is the incorrect tag.
Would have been really exciting to find real one.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news


----------



## isandie

I figured it was fake, but I thought I’d take a chance for $3! 



Narnanz said:


> Its Fake.. Real Hermes Carr have a hand stitched hem rolled into the good side of the print . and that is the incorrect tag.
> Would have been really exciting to find real one.
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news


----------



## Narnanz

isandie said:


> I figured it was fake, but I thought I’d take a chance for $3!


Yep..I do the same...nothing over NZ$6... found a few real and a few not so real.
Got a real Salvatore Ferragamo for $2 but a fake one for $4...its swings and roundabouts.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Yep..I do the same...nothing over NZ$6... found a few real and a few not so real.
> Got a real Salvatore Ferragamo for $2 but a fake one for $4...its swings and roundabouts.


I got a Ferragamo bag for $2 once!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I got a Ferragamo bag for $2 once!


wow..still have it...I get a buz when I find a Coach, but would be so cool to find a Ferragamo...only one Ive seen is a very bad fake


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> wow..still have it...I get a buz when I find a Coach, but would be so cool to find a Ferragamo...only one Ive seen is a very bad fake


It was a very tiny bag. I sold it. The picture upload function isn't working now or I would post a picture.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

isandie said:


> I figured it was fake, but I thought I’d take a chance for $3!


I actually found a real one for $1 once. But at least now you know what to look for!

I saw a maybe Chanel cashmere sweater at the thrift yesterday but for $199, I decided to leave it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Lenox scarecrow 5.00



Red Bird Toile cup, cover and saucer 5.00


----------



## whateve

Today I got a kindle for $2. The battery was dead so I didn't know if it would work. After charging, it is fine, and there are already books on it. I've been wanting to try one for awhile but didn't know if I would like it.


----------



## Simplyput

My second Staub, a 5 qt cast iron pumpkin for $15. It looks new. I thrifted it during my break at work.

two burberry brit novacheck shirts for $10 a piece from the flea market.

Gucci scarf for $2 from ts

Hermes scarf for $10 in a box


----------



## Simplyput

From the free place...

Two large mirrors

Christmas dinner set with dinner plates, desert plates, cups and saucers

Pottery barn diffuser 

Tumi luggage

Sorry, I don't post as often as I use to, I been having a lot of major life changes. I am so happy about all the wonderful things that have been happening in my life.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> From the free place...
> 
> Two large mirrors
> 
> Christmas dinner set with dinner plates, desert plates, cups and saucers
> 
> Pottery barn diffuser
> 
> Tumi luggage
> 
> Sorry, I don't post as often as I use to, I been having a lot of major life changes. I am so happy about all the wonderful things that have been happening in my life.


Yayy!!  For wonderful life changes!!


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> My second Staub, a 5 qt cast iron pumpkin for $15. It looks new. I thrifted it during my break at work.
> 
> two burberry brit novacheck shirts for $10 a piece from the flea market.
> 
> Gucci scarf for $2 from ts
> 
> Hermes scarf for $10 in a box


Love your finds! Staub is my go to, I am looking for it every time I go thrifting.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Love your finds! Staub is my go to, I am looking for it every time I go thrifting.


Just got into Staub recently...the two pieces I found were at thrift stores. I am have always been a Le Creuset person. Yet, I felt I couldn't pass a $500 pot for $15. I shouldn't have this Staub...shopping on my lunch break....this store has priced low brand cast iron for a lot more


----------



## Danzie89

$6.99– in my size!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I keep finding Lenox at incredibly inexpensive prices like 3-10.00 a piece. Here’s are my bud vases


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I keep finding Lenox at incredibly inexpensive prices like 3-10.00 a piece. Here’s are my bud vases
> View attachment 5044885


Beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

I went to GW today and found a Pucci swimsuit. It was $8. I definitely won't be wearing it, but I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I went to GW today and found a Pucci swimsuit. It was $8. I definitely won't be wearing it, but I couldn't pass it up.


I would have done the same thing...I found a Pucci sunglass case..no glasses just the case. $2


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I went to GW today and found a Pucci swimsuit. It was $8. I definitely won't be wearing it, but I couldn't pass it up.


Yeah, If I see anything Pucci I'd buy it too.


----------



## Selenet

Nina Ricci silk dress and Marimekko cotton scarf, together 32€.


----------



## Simplyput

These dinner sets for free at the free place. They are full dinner sets. I just took one or two pictures of each box.


----------



## jamamcg

Not the best bargain in comparison to all the recent finds on here. Got these the other day. The previous owner absolutely trashed them, but I thought they were still fun. Chanel faux fur boots from A/W 2010


----------



## Vintage Leather

Simplyput said:


> These dinner sets for free at the free place. They are full dinner sets. I just took one or two pictures of each box.



The Franciscan Apple has a pretty healthy resale value (as compared to other dishes) if that’s a thing you do.


----------



## Tomsmom

MZ Wallace new!!



Rag and Bone Ridley sunglasses, couldn’t leave them there!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> MZ Wallace new!!
> View attachment 5056435
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone Ridley sunglasses, couldn’t leave them there!
> 
> View attachment 5056437


Loving the purse!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Loving the purse!


Me too it’s so different!


----------



## Simplyput

last week I got a nib qooq tabelette for $15 (1/2 off color tag)
-- west german necklace for 50 cents
--porcelain necklace $2
-- four le creuset trivets (cast iron) for $5 a piece or $20
-- eddie bauer weatheredge jacket at the free place. put in the washing machine with woolite. it is perfect. size s.

my cousin died last week. my father's niece. she was trying to avoid a horse and she hit the tree. she told me how proud she was of me. i would share my finds with her.


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> last week I got a nib qooq tabelette for $15 (1/2 off color tag)
> -- west german necklace for 50 cents
> --porcelain necklace $2
> -- four le creuset trivets (cast iron) for $5 a piece or $20
> -- eddie bauer weatheredge jacket at the free place. put in the washing machine with woolite. it is perfect. size s.
> 
> my cousin died last week. my father's niece. she was trying to avoid a horse and she hit the tree. she told me how proud she was of me. i would share my finds with her.
> 
> View attachment 5059305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059310


I'm so sorry for your loss.

I love those trivets!


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> last week I got a nib qooq tabelette for $15 (1/2 off color tag)
> -- west german necklace for 50 cents
> --porcelain necklace $2
> -- four le creuset trivets (cast iron) for $5 a piece or $20
> -- eddie bauer weatheredge jacket at the free place. put in the washing machine with woolite. it is perfect. size s.
> 
> my cousin died last week. my father's niece. she was trying to avoid a horse and she hit the tree. she told me how proud she was of me. i would share my finds with her.
> 
> View attachment 5059305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059310


Simply, my heart goes out to you; so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> last week I got a nib qooq tabelette for $15 (1/2 off color tag)
> -- west german necklace for 50 cents
> --porcelain necklace $2
> -- four le creuset trivets (cast iron) for $5 a piece or $20
> -- eddie bauer weatheredge jacket at the free place. put in the washing machine with woolite. it is perfect. size s.
> 
> my cousin died last week. my father's niece. she was trying to avoid a horse and she hit the tree. she told me how proud she was of me. i would share my finds with her.
> 
> View attachment 5059305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059310


I’m so sorry sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tomsmom

Balenciaga with mirror 20.00, just hanging there with all no name bags not even behind the counter


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Balenciaga with mirror 20.00, just hanging there with all no name bags not even behind the counter
> 
> View attachment 5064805


What a deal!!!


----------



## RTA

Tomsmom said:


> Balenciaga with mirror 20.00, just hanging there with all no name bags not even behind the counter



Lovely bag! What a score!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Tomsmom said:


> Balenciaga with mirror 20.00, just hanging there with all no name bags not even behind the counter
> 
> View attachment 5064805



All that yummy yummy chèvre leather! And the Day really is the best bag for when you need to carry a fair piece and want it to be comfy; I still don't understand why they ever retired it.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Balenciaga with mirror 20.00, just hanging there with all no name bags not even behind the counter
> 
> View attachment 5064805


OMG what a great score! And you know Bal leather takes to rehab so well. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> OMG what a great score! And you know Bal leather takes to rehab so well. Enjoy it in good health.


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> What a deal!!!


Thank you Raven!!


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Balenciaga with mirror 20.00, just hanging there with all no name bags not even behind the counter
> 
> View attachment 5064805


unbelievable....on the rare occasion I go into a thrift store the bags are all junk....was this from a store in a high end area?


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> unbelievable....on the rare occasion I go into a thrift store the bags are all junk....was this from a store in a high end area?


Nope I’d say a middle class area


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Nope I’d say a middle class area


great find....seems odd.....they didn't put it behind the counter and price it appropriately but compared to other thrift store bags the price was higher?
makes me want to go thrifting


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> great find....seems odd.....they didn't put it behind the counter and price it appropriately but compared to other thrift store bags the price was higher?
> makes me want to go thrifting


At some of the thrift stores around me, even Tignanello is priced near $20. Sometimes if they think it is leather, they'll price it high even if it isn't a known brand.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> At some of the thrift stores around me, even Tignanello is priced near $20. Sometimes if they think it is leather, they'll price it high even if it isn't a known brand.


one of the thrift stores around here prices coach higher than that - old coach


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> At some of the thrift stores around me, even Tignanello is priced near $20. Sometimes if they think it is leather, they'll price it high even if it isn't a known brand.


Yes Coach is priced quite high


----------



## SakuraSakura

Patagonia jacket $9.99


----------



## Simplyput

This was not a splurge, but a necessity for me. Very rare to find designer shoes my size. My first Ferragamos for me.


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Balenciaga with mirror 20.00, just hanging there with all no name bags not even behind the counter
> 
> View attachment 5064805


What a score!


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> This was not a splurge, but a necessity for me. Very rare to find designer shoes my size. My first Ferragamos for me.


Yayyy for first ferragamos!! I have yet to find them in my size


----------



## Simplyput

*no name red green necklace 50 cents
*does anyone know who the blue necklace is by $20
*kate spade handbag
*kate spade handbag
*bally handbag $10 flea market


----------



## Simplyput

kate spade handbag blk&wht
red fendi bag $6 flea market
Mink knit jacket $10
Louis Vuitton bag $20 from flea market


----------



## Simplyput

Louis vuitton monceau in epi for $50 from flea market.

I spent too much money last week. Should of stopped at the Ferragamos.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> *no name red green necklace 50 cents
> *does anyone know who the blue necklace is by $20
> *kate spade handbag
> *kate spade handbag
> *bally handbag $10 flea market
> 
> View attachment 5068665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068676


Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Louis vuitton monceau in epi for $50 from flea market.
> 
> I spent too much money last week. Should of stopped at the Ferragamos.


Squeal!!!  LV!!


----------



## KiKiRi

Hi, I saw you have many vitage JLs bags. May I know where is it made in? I saw that most of them were made in Italy but mine says 'handmade in Thailand' so I'm not sure if it is an authentic one. I got mine pre-loved. 




Raven3766 said:


> I wanted to post my Judith Leiber handbags and wallets. What I would love is a minaudiere.


----------



## sdkitty

Simplyput said:


> Louis vuitton monceau in epi for $50 from flea market.
> 
> I spent too much money last week. Should of stopped at the Ferragamos.


where is this flea market?....here we have swap meets but you don't see items like what you got there


----------



## Narnanz

Not much has bem found for me lately , but i admit Im not looking very hard to to ill health. Just things for me.
Ganni stipe cotton top, $7 ...its worn to hell but as a wear around the house job its fine.
MarcoPolo shoe top $10..something fun for work.
And a Merino top as well for $7


----------



## Narnanz

Also a DKNY bag ..nice colour..bit of wear but so heavy.




Since been washed in the sink and its a lot cleaner but couldn't get some of the marks off


----------



## Simplyput

It knew it, but it is official. I had both of my Louis Vuittons authenticated by Carol.❤


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> It knew it, but it is official. I had both of my Louis Vuittons authenticated by Carol.❤
> 
> View attachment 5070830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070831


So great for you!!!


----------



## Raven3766

KiKiRi said:


> Hi, I saw you have many vitage JLs bags. May I know where is it made in? I saw that most of them were made in Italy but mine says 'handmade in Thailand' so I'm not sure if it is an authentic one. I got mine pre-loved.


Hi, I looked in my bags and I did not see a made in tag.  I did see a "Made in Spain" in one of my wallets.  I guess I always assumed her bags were made in Italy.  I was so in love with the beauty of her bags, that I didn't question it.  I guess I should do a little research.


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this nwot bag by Gianni Notero for 17.00


----------



## Raven3766

Went out today and found this!!! It's a vintage 14kt white gold Longines for $10.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Went out today and found this!!! It's a vintage 14kt white gold Longines for $10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073442


Beautiful Raven!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Raven!


Thx Tomsmom!


----------



## LuvChanel55

Simplyput said:


> Louis vuitton monceau in epi for $50 from flea market.
> 
> I spent too much money last week. Should of stopped at the Ferragamos.


What flee market!?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Simplyput said:


> kate spade handbag blk&wht
> red fendi bag $6 flea market
> Mink knit jacket $10
> Louis Vuitton bag $20 from flea market



 Oooo my!!!!!! That Fendi bag is on my list of dream bags!!!!! It's gorgeous!!! That price... I'm speechless, What A SCORE!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Vintage Celine, almost missed her behind ugly evening bags


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Hi, I looked in my bags and I did not see a made in tag.  I did see a "Made in Spain" in one of my wallets.  I guess I always assumed her bags were made in Italy.  I was so in love with the beauty of her bags, that I didn't question it.  I guess I should do a little research.


You know there is a book on JL bags. I used to have several of them (bags, not books). Oddly I do not think I ever knew where they were made.


----------



## LisaK026

KiKiRi said:


> Hi, I saw you have many vitage JLs bags. May I know where is it made in? I saw that most of them were made in Italy but mine says 'handmade in Thailand' so I'm not sure if it is an authentic one. I got mine pre-loved.


There is a book about Judith Leiber bags called Judith Leiber the Artful handbag.


----------



## Simplyput

*marked 14k onyx necklace 1/2 off $35 ts
*marked 14k garnet necklace $2 flea
*3 pandora bracelets auth (use to work for them) and charms $60 flea
*dino gaspari fox trim, cashmere & wool cape $30 flea
* talbots cape, angora, cashmere $10 flea
* chanel brooch $10 pic blurry flea

I was very excited about the garnet necklace. My birth month. It was just lying on the table. When I asked how much? I was silently praying that she didnt ask to hold it. she would have seen the 14k. she thought it was costume jewelry.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> *marked 14k onyx necklace 1/2 off $35 ts
> *marked 14k garnet necklace $2 flea
> *3 pandora bracelets auth (use to work for them) and charms $60 flea
> *dino gaspari fox trim, cashmere & wool cape $30 flea
> * talbots cape, angora, cashmere $10 flea
> * chanel brooch $10 pic blurry flea
> 
> I was very excited about the garnet necklace. My birth month. It was just lying on the table. When I asked how much? I was silently praying that she didnt ask to hold it. she would have seen the 14k. she thought it was costume jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 5079371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079372
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079373
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079375
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079377


Wow!  You did great love the Chanel!


----------



## Simplyput

Hi Tomsmom,
You always make me feel good about my sweetwater finds❤


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> Hi Tomsmom,
> You always make me feel good about my sweetwater finds❤


You find really cool things !  I’m glad you share them


----------



## Jacynthe

Raven3766 said:


> Hi, I looked in my bags and I did not see a made in tag.  I did see a "Made in Spain" in one of my wallets.  I guess I always assumed her bags were made in Italy.  I was so in love with the beauty of her bags, that I didn't question it.  I guess I should do a little research.



I thought her workshop was in NYC prior to her selling her company in 1993. I read an article about her and if I remember correctly, the minaudieres' metal bases were produced in Italy, at least at some point in time. I saw some of the recent minaudieres a couple of years ago in a department store and they didn't seem to have the aura of those pre 1993.


----------



## Raven3766

Jacynthe said:


> I thought her workshop was in NYC prior to her selling her company in 1993. I read an article about her and if I remember correctly, the minaudieres' metal bases were produced in Italy, at least at some point in time. I saw some of the recent minaudieres a couple of years ago in a department store and they didn't seem to have the aura of those pre 1993.


Thank you so much for the information. That's why I always seek vintage. I fell in love with the originals. I hope to own one in the future.


----------



## Jacynthe

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you so much for the information. That's why I always seek vintage. I fell in love with the originals. I hope to own one in the future.



I was in New York when they were still alive and was hoping to see them. I didn't know them but they seemed so open to people. I met someone who worked for them and he said they were so super nice. Both are great artists.


----------



## Narnanz

Nothing much lately...Karen Walker sunglasses for $2 and another project bag...a Prune bag from Argentina that needs help...Im bored!


----------



## Tomsmom

Went to the Sal Cal today 

Rebecca Minkoff backpack



leather lined Longchamp



and this incredible leather back pack that can be hand carried by a designer called”Maad Goods” could not leave her there. The interior is the softest unlined leather.


----------



## Simplyput

I only got two items this week. 
The pendant is marked 10k. I paid $15. 

The backpack I paid $60. Keeping it for myself, but I see some selling on the bay for $2100. I know it is authentic as I use to authenticate this brand personally.

Both of them at the flea market.

I remember when I could spend $20 or less at the flea market finding 14k gold.

Got a tub full of hangers for free.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> I only got two items this week.
> The pendant is marked 10k. I paid $15.
> 
> The backpack I paid $60. Keeping it for myself, but I see some selling on the bay for $2100. I know it is authentic as I use to authenticate this brand personally.
> 
> Both of them at the flea market.
> 
> I remember when I could spend $20 or less at the flea market finding 14k gold.
> 
> Got a tub full of hangers for free.



omg that backpack!!


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> I only got two items this week.
> The pendant is marked 10k. I paid $15.
> 
> The backpack I paid $60. Keeping it for myself, but I see some selling on the bay for $2100. I know it is authentic as I use to authenticate this brand personally.
> 
> Both of them at the flea market.
> 
> I remember when I could spend $20 or less at the flea market finding 14k gold.
> 
> Got a tub full of hangers for free.


I am with Tomsmom, Simply that backpack is awesome and the price....excellent!


----------



## Raven3766

I found a D&B and Kate Spade; both for $20. Love the colors, but they are not staying with me.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I found a D&B and Kate Spade; both for $20. Love the colors, but they are not staying with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086088
> View attachment 5086089


Wow....love that colour yellow...so bright and chearful.
Im hoping to get a Dior scarf authenticated.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Wow....love that colour yellow...so bright and chearful.
> Im hoping to get a Dior scarf authenticated.


Thanks I love yellow, but loving that green as well. I can't wait to see your scarf, fingers crossed.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks I love yellow, but loving that green as well. I can't wait to see your scarf, fingers crossed.


Its in the Authenticate this Dior thead now so heres hoping.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Its in the Authenticate this Dior thead now so heres hoping.


I took a look, it is so pretty!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I took a look, it is so pretty!


Second one Ive found...It looks ok to me but Im not an expert.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Second one Ive found...It looks ok to me but Im not an expert.


Well, you will get your answer soon.


----------



## Raven3766

Found some Celine sunglasses for $3 today.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Found some Celine sunglasses for $3 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092951
> View attachment 5092952


Nice find...looks like hardly any ware to the lenses


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Nice find...looks like hardly any ware to the lenses


I was shocked to see them in such good condition. Hey, did they authenticate your Dior scarf?


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Found some Celine sunglasses for $3 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092951
> View attachment 5092952


I love them! Great score!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I love them! Great score!


Thanks Tomsmom.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I was shocked to see them in such good condition. Hey, did they authenticate your Dior scarf?


Not enough markers as its missing tags...I was starting to think its not..but wonder if they did promotional scarves for fashion shows?...think Im grasping at straws.....its going into my maybe pile until I get some more info.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Not enough markers as its missing tags...I was starting to think its not..but wonder if they did promotional scarves for fashion shows?...think Im grasping at straws.....its going into my maybe pile until I get some more info.


It's funny how authentic scarves sometimes do not have their tags. Sometimes they become loose and fall off, or sometimes they are taken off because they irritate the owner. If the scarf shows credible rolled edges, made from silk, could it potentially be authentic? Tag on/tag off, are there other ways to authenticate? Well...that's my unnecessary rant for today. I am sorry Narnanz, but you wear that Dior scarf until the possibly authenticated rolled edges fall off.


----------



## SakuraSakura

A bag followed by a story.

Coach Mini Willis 19886. Price? FREE.

I saw this little cutie online. I purchased it ; however, upon further observation, it seemed like this bag was going to be not as described. I trusted my gut and cancelled the sale. Unfortunately, somehow the seller was able to ship it out within the minutes I spent double-checking the listing. I contacted Poshmark to let them know their mistake to which their response was to keep the handbag free of charge. I ensured that the seller would get paid for their mistake as well which they were. When I received it.... wow.... my intuition was certainly correct. The lining was covered in unsightly stains ; the interior pocket was sticky and the bag itself was crushed. It is always so surprising how willing people are to sell such items in horrible condition. I cleaned it up and here it is now...


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> A bag followed by a story.
> 
> Coach Mini Willis 19886. Price? FREE.
> 
> I saw this little cutie online. I purchased it ; however, upon further observation, it seemed like this bag was going to be not as described. I trusted my gut and cancelled the sale. Unfortunately, somehow the seller was able to ship it out within the minutes I spent double-checking the listing. I contacted Poshmark to let them know their mistake to which their response was to keep the handbag free of charge. I ensured that the seller would get paid for their mistake as well which they were. When I received it.... wow.... my intuition was certainly correct. The lining was covered in unsightly stains ; the interior pocket was sticky and the bag itself was crushed. It is always so surprising how willing people are to sell such items in horrible condition. I cleaned it up and here it is now...
> 
> View attachment 5093684


I never sell items like that. I use to sell and let them know if you are unhappy, I will gladly refund. Now, I sell "as is". My items are usually in pretty good condition, nothing like what you've experienced. That's truly sad, but your bag looks good now!


----------



## Raven3766

Ok, I just had this little cutie authenticated on the Coach thread. I purchased it for $5.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Ok, I just had this little cutie authenticated on the Coach thread. I purchased it for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095549


That is adorable!!  I love it!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> That is adorable!!  I love it!


Thanks Tomsmom!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Not enough markers as its missing tags...I was starting to think its not..but wonder if they did promotional scarves for fashion shows?...think Im grasping at straws.....its going into my maybe pile until I get some more info.


They might have. I got a free Gucci scarf once at the store's grand opening. I don't think it has all the authenticity tags. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Raven3766

I have a few scarves without the tag, so I don't even try authentication. I wonder why they don't have tag sometimes. It makes my heart sink, but I still buy them.


----------



## Narnanz

Got two bags today that are both in the Authentication threads if anyone wants to see. I believe both are authentic.
One is a gorgeous Tods for NZ$8 and the other is a Furla for NZ$5.


----------



## Tomsmom

I found this pretty leather bag from Anthropologie, it’s leather and so clean!


Also this leather Rag and Bone paint splattered tote for 10.00


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I found this pretty leather bag from Anthropologie, it’s leather and so clean!
> View attachment 5099975
> 
> Also this leather Rag and Bone paint splattered tote for 10.00
> 
> View attachment 5099976


I love the ease of your new to you bags. They look soft and slouchy; those tassels are outrageous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I love the ease of your new to you bags. They look soft and slouchy; those tassels are outrageous!


Thank you !!


----------



## Danzie89

RED Valentino cocktail dress in my size at an estate sale. My fiancé bundled a bunch of cameras, a heavy vintage wooden mirror, this dress, and a men’s Burberry trench for $25!!!


----------



## Ammrx

5.00 at a garage sale




7.00 at a garage sale


----------



## SakuraSakura

Longchamp Le Pliage Size S Tote


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> The one thrifted item I'm never selling:
> 
> My gorgeous monogram pochette. I thrifted it almost a year ago now.



bumping as it is still in my possession two years later


----------



## magdalinka

Finally had some good luck with handbags after a long slump. Like new Gucci Jolicoeur messenger bag $7. Judging by the tag, looks like an outlet item. Pretty sure they thought it was fake.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Finally had some good luck with handbags after a long slump. Like new Gucci Jolicoeur messenger bag $7. Judging by the tag, looks like an outlet item. Pretty sure they thought it was fake.


Great color!


----------



## Narnanz

magdalinka said:


> Finally had some good luck with handbags after a long slump. Like new Gucci Jolicoeur messenger bag $7. Judging by the tag, looks like an outlet item. Pretty sure they thought it was fake.


awesome colour...nice find


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Finally had some good luck with handbags after a long slump. Like new Gucci Jolicoeur messenger bag $7. Judging by the tag, looks like an outlet item. Pretty sure they thought it was fake.


I love it Magda! It's been awfully quiet around here. Great way to wake everyone up! Great price!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Great color!





Narnanz said:


> awesome colour...nice find





Raven3766 said:


> I love it Magda! It's been awfully quiet around here. Great way to wake everyone up! Great price!


Thank you internet friends. I have been on a lookout for a red bag in my closet, very happy I came across this one.
Raven - I am guilty of being too quiet as well, don’t get to thrift so much these days. And some days all I can think of is all the awesome things I am missing


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Thank you internet friends. I have been on a lookout for a red bag in my closet, very happy I came across this one.
> Raven - I am guilty of being too quiet as well, don’t get to thrift so much these days. And some days all I can think of is all the awesome things I am missing


I have been finding things, but not posting. *Mark Cross and Isabella Fiore, I will post eventually. Lol


----------



## Raven3766

Has anyone checked out the new Dior collection? That Leopard print is on fire! I love it!


----------



## Narnanz

thrifting in my home town has been very dry...not much about at all...or Ive missed by 10mins


----------



## Simplyput

Hello,
Been on my summer break since last week, but the gas prices is keeping me close to home. As of next month, I will officially be a homeowner for over a year. I had so many memories of my mom that I bought a home. then, a few months later my transmission went up and I had to buy a car. She told me before she died that I would have to do a lot on my own. No cosignor on either. My responsibilities. Houses in this neighborhood are selling for 500k plus. I live next door to a a pharmacist for CVS.

 The vendors at the flea market are complaining because they bid auctions online and not in-person anymore. I found a vintage metal mannequin that I plan to keep to steam clothes for $15 at the thrift store.

Lots of Christmas decorations, Halloween decorations and Thanksgiving decorations for free at the free place. I got these adorable Santa boot trees for free. six of them. They are little trees.

Got a T Alexander Wang shirt For three dollars at the flea market. It had the real real tag.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> thrifting in my home town has been very dry...not much about at all...or Ive missed by 10mins


I've nearly stopped thrifting. You have to go to a lot of stores without much success. Almost all major thrift stores sell nicer things online now so there is not much in the stores unless it is a brand they haven't heard of.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I've nearly stopped thrifting. You have to go to a lot of stores without much success. Almost all major thrift stores sell nicer things online now so there is not much in the stores unless it is a brand they haven't heard of.



I still thrift several times a week but due to a recent back injury I haven't been going much. I have found some clothing items but there has been a major handbag shortage and, when I find them, they're like $89.99 Kate Spade handbags. It's gotten tougher to find good items for nothing. They've caught on.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I still thrift several times a week but due to a recent back injury I haven't been going much. I have found some clothing items but there has been a major handbag shortage and, when I find them, they're like $89.99 Kate Spade handbags. It's gotten tougher to find good items for nothing. They've caught on.


I still go, it's slim pickings out there.  I do ok, but use to do better.  Stores are oversaturated with "new" thrifters.  They pile everything up in their baskets and then check on their phones, and put back what they don't want. Also, I believe people don't take for granted what they have before donating anymore.  More than likely, they are selling online as well. Well all I can say is "what's for you, is for you", don't give up. Keep thrifting ladies and tomorrow, I will post what I've found.  We need to inspire each other.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m waiting for the SalVal to open right now


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I’m waiting for the SalVal to open right now


Good luck!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Good luck!


Thank you!!  

Just found some clothes nothing “big”


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Just found some clothes nothing “big”


Well, that's great! Something to wear is always a plus. I go to this church thrift where everything is $2. I found cute items for my niece and I found a vintage Lanvin 2 piece loungewear. ( I think.)


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Well, that's great! Something to wear is always a plus. I go to this church thrift where everything is $2. I found cute items for my niece and I found a vintage Lanvin 2 piece loungewear. ( I think.)


That’s awesome!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Here is a Kate spade tote I scored last week:




And a rag and bone paint splattered tote


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> I still go, it's slim pickings out there.  I do ok, but use to do better.  Stores are oversaturated with "new" thrifters.  They pile everything up in their baskets and then check on their phones, and put back what they don't want. Also, I believe people don't take for granted what they have before donating anymore.  More than likely, they are selling online as well. Well all I can say is "what's for you, is for you", don't give up. Keep thrifting ladies and tomorrow, I will post what I've found.  We need to inspire each other.



Your good thrifting vibrations worked lady!! Manolos that are my size, basically new, for $24.99 ( $19.99 with my discount.) What a lovely birthday treat.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Your good thrifting vibrations worked lady!! Manolos that are my size, basically new, for $24.99 ( $19.99 with my discount.) What a lovely birthday treat.


Ooooo HAPPY BIRTHDAY! The shoes are lovely and you lucky ducky, they are black!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Your good thrifting vibrations worked lady!! Manolos that are my size, basically new, for $24.99 ( $19.99 with my discount.) What a lovely birthday treat.


Awesome!!  Happy birthday!!


----------



## Raven3766

So over the past 3 weeks, I have found a few items: Isabella Fiore, Karl Lagerfeld, Mark Cross, Vintage Marley Hodgson (Ghurka- I think this bag is so underrated). Lanvin silk lounger, and I've had the vintage YSL for 2 years.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> I still go, it's slim pickings out there.  I do ok, but use to do better.  Stores are oversaturated with "new" thrifters.  They pile everything up in their baskets and then check on their phones, and put back what they don't want. Also, I believe people don't take for granted what they have before donating anymore.  More than likely, they are selling online as well. Well all I can say is "what's for you, is for you", don't give up. Keep thrifting ladies and tomorrow, I will post what I've found.  We need to inspire each other.



Your good thrifting vibrations worked lady!! Manolos that are my size, basically new, for $24.99 ( $19.99 with my discount.) What a lovely birthday treat. 


Raven3766 said:


> Ooooo HAPPY BIRTHDAY! The shoes are lovely and you lucky ducky, they are black!



Thank you!! It's coming up shortly but these are definitely dinner shoes! It's nice that I get to break them in.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Your good thrifting vibrations worked lady!! Manolos that are my size, basically new, for $24.99 ( $19.99 with my discount.) What a lovely birthday treat.
> 
> 
> Thank you!! It's coming up shortly but these are definitely dinner shoes! It's nice that I get to break them in.


Oh I'm so excited, brand new, break in...music to my ears.


----------



## Narnanz

Think I found a See by Chloe wallet for $4


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So over the past 3 weeks, I have found a few items: Isabella Fiore, Karl Lagerfeld, Mark Cross, Vintage Marley Hodgson (Ghurka- I think this bag is so underrated). Lanvin silk lounger, and I've had the vintage YSL for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122841
> View attachment 5122843
> View attachment 5122844
> View attachment 5122845
> View attachment 5122846
> View attachment 5122847


Love that Isabelle Fiore!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Love that Isabelle Fiore!


I am an Isabelle Fiore fan. Her bags are big and colorful. Thanks Tomsmom.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> So over the past 3 weeks, I have found a few items: Isabella Fiore, Karl Lagerfeld, Mark Cross, Vintage Marley Hodgson (Ghurka- I think this bag is so underrated). Lanvin silk lounger, and I've had the vintage YSL for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122841
> View attachment 5122843
> View attachment 5122844
> View attachment 5122845
> View attachment 5122846
> View attachment 5122847


That pink is glorious...love the chain on the Mark Cross


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> That pink is glorious...love the chain on the Mark Cross


Thank you Narnanz, I hope to get a chance to at least carry it once this summer.


----------



## Miss Bliss101

Thrifted this at my local Value Village for $4.99.  It is an Ex Libris En Kimonos by Hermes.  I’ll dig out some of my other finds soon.  Just love this beauty.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Miss Bliss101 said:


> Thrifted this at my local Value Village for $4.99.  It is an Ex Libris En Kimonos by Hermes.  I’ll dig out some of my other finds soon.  Just love this beauty.




oh my goodness what a spectacular find!! Good job.


----------



## Narnanz

Well...thought it was but wanted to be sure..See by Chloe is authentic.....yay...already moved in.


----------



## Tomsmom

Miss Bliss101 said:


> Thrifted this at my local Value Village for $4.99.  It is an Ex Libris En Kimonos by Hermes.  I’ll dig out some of my other finds soon.  Just love this beauty.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## alice87

I had Isabelle Fiore bag, I still wonder what happened to that brand?


----------



## SakuraSakura

I did some more research on the Manolo Blaniks. It turns out they're called the Carolyne pump. From what I have seen they're anywhere from $695 - $895 USD but those numbers are usually for the regular leather version. It still astonishes me how these lovely items end up at a smelly thrift store in one of the sketchiest parts of town. I normally do not wear heels but these will be for special occassions like sitting on my bed, waiting for my back to heal ( or heel in this case)


----------



## SakuraSakura

Dior Trotter Flip Flops $4.99


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Dior Trotter Flip Flops $4.99


ohh..like them...they will clean up really nice


----------



## Simplyput

Ertier Hermes scarf


----------



## SakuraSakura

I won't be online for a few months as I'm fleeing an abusive situation. Please enjoy your thrifts  I won't be able to for a while.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I won't be online for a few months as I'm fleeing an abusive situation. Please enjoy your thrifts  I won't be able to for a while.


Take care and we will see you when you are safe and sound.

Much Love.


----------



## chowlover2

SakuraSakura said:


> I won't be online for a few months as I'm fleeing an abusive situation. Please enjoy your thrifts  I won't be able to for a while.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I won't be online for a few months as I'm fleeing an abusive situation. Please enjoy your thrifts  I won't be able to for a while.


Please be safe, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tomsmom

I found this sweater Dolce and Gabbana sweater just hanging on the rack yesterday. I did a double take lol!  5.99


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have made it to my new location with relative ease. I am currently safe


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I have made it to my new location with relative ease. I am currently safe


That's great!


----------



## Danzie89

M0851 tote from a free post-garage sale clearance. She needs a little love and shape, but she’s gorgeous and deserves a second life!


----------



## Raven3766

Danzie89 said:


> M0851 tote from a free post-garage sale clearance. She needs a little love and shape, but she’s gorgeous and deserves a second life!


It's a beautiful bag and I will add it to my list of bags to find.


----------



## Danzie89

Raven3766 said:


> It's a beautiful bag and I will add it to my list of bags to find.


Thank you! It’s super slouchy and needs an organizer. I gave it a good conditioning and the leather is incredibly supple and thick. LOVE it!


----------



## musicjunkfood

I used to post on this thread a long time ago (I actually can't even remember my old name) so glad to see this thread is going strong.


----------



## Narnanz

Mimco patent leather pouches...love these...$5 each...black is really worn but the red has never been used...just got surface scratches on the front plaque


----------



## jamamcg

Nothing very exciting. My love for vintage patterns came back again . Got these plus a few more, but these were the best of the bunch. I am looking forward to making the Balmain and the bottom right pattern.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 5133219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing very exciting. My love for vintage patterns came back again . Got these plus a few more, but these were the best of the bunch. I am looking forward to making the Balmain and the bottom right pattern.


Jama, they are beautiful. When you make the Balmain, please...please post!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, they are beautiful. When you make the Balmain, please...please post!


I certainly will. But one thing I have discovered about vintage patterns is that the illustrator knew how to sell the fantasy. The finished product never looks as good as the drawing.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> View attachment 5133219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing very exciting. My love for vintage patterns came back again . Got these plus a few more, but these were the best of the bunch. I am looking forward to making the Balmain and the bottom right pattern.


Elegance Personified!


----------



## Raven3766

[/QUOTE]


jamamcg said:


> I certainly will. But one thing I have discovered about vintage patterns is that the illustrator knew how to sell the fantasy. The finished product never looks as good as the drawing.


I'm certain you will create a fantasy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Lenox butterfly meadow vase

Like new beaded purse


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 5134957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenox butterfly meadow vase
> 
> Like new beaded purse
> View attachment 5134958


I love finding beaded purses....so much work.


----------



## Jandm14

Vintage lingerie with their original tags found for $5 each. They are so pretty in person. I also found a Lululemon tank top and 2 pairs of leggings for $4 each.


----------



## Narnanz

not a thrifted item, but got my first piece of Louis vuitton ever...this is a good price for me.
NZ$255 including shipping and commission.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m so excited I found these Jimmy Choo men’s shoes for my favorite nephew, originally 750.00, I paid 36!!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so excited I found these Jimmy Choo men’s shoes for my favorite nephew, originally 750.00, I paid 36!!
> 
> View attachment 5139776


ooo fancy! They look great!


----------



## Simplyput

Got 4 pairs of shoes from the free place. One is a pair of Michael Kors and a pair of Gianfranco Ferre. Giving them to my aunt because they are her size 7.5.

This man sister is going into an assisted living so he has been selling her stuff at the flea market. I bought a lot of pens and pencils for my students because I always buy my own school supplies. He had these perfume gift sets. I paid $8 for the Ralph Lauren and $15 for the Thierry mugler. they have the Macy return tags on back to verify authenticity.

Still getting a lot of Christmas decorations from the free place. I got a Christmas globe. They also a lot of office supplies. On Saturday I got a Laundry dress with Neiman tags for free. Got some nwt Peace and Love napkins will use them on at my bar. Got a 4 panel partition. Just a few pics to share

I saw a free sign in the neighborhood, a family moving and this lady let me take a gas powered weed walker, a case of oil (6 one quart bottles), 5 cases of the identical tile I have been looking for, to repair my front porch. My dad wants the weedwacker.

Got some dynamo laundry detergent at the flea market for $2 a bottle. The vendor accused me of selling it. I told him calmly that I was going to use it for myself. He said he would sell it online, but the shipping is so high. It goes for about $30 a bottle.

A female vendor was putting stuff in her stall during the weekday and someone stole $5,000 worth of coins from another vendor. not sure how management is going to handle that, but who keeps  that type of merchandise unsecured?


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so excited I found these Jimmy Choo men’s shoes for my favorite nephew, originally 750.00, I paid 36!!
> 
> View attachment 5139776


I know your nephew will love them, they are fantastic!


----------



## Tomsmom

Was looking through the jewelry and thought this necklace was pretty so I bought it for 3.99.  It’s by a designer named Monica Mauro and retails for 190.00!  I almost fell over.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Was looking through the jewelry and thought this necklace was pretty so I bought it for 3.99.  It’s by a designer named Monica Mauro and retails for 190.00!  I almost fell over.
> 
> View attachment 5146113


Don't you love it when that happens. Congrats, it's beautiful.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Don't you love it when that happens. Congrats, it's beautiful.


Thank you !!


----------



## Jess T.

Jandm14 said:


> Vintage lingerie with their original tags found for $5 each. They are so pretty in person. I also found a Lululemon tank top and 2 pairs of leggings for $4 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137088
> View attachment 5137090
> View attachment 5137091


Very pretty slips (-:


----------



## Jandm14

Vintage Coach clutch I found for $20. It's in such amazing shape and I don't think it was ever used.


----------



## Simplyput

Gucci display sign $10
Ivan Grundahl jacket from free place

Last week I am at the free place and this man brings over a lot of stuff. He stops in the middle of the parking lot, panting and he appears to be out of breath. I am watching from my car. I think to myself, ' Whatever is on that pallet has got to be heavy.'

I wait until he takes all the stuff off the pallet open this big box and I see a white porcelain sink. Not exactly sure how I am going to put this in my SUV? A kind man helps me put it in my car, but this is my first time ever putting my back seats down.  takes me 10 minutes to figure out how to get the freaking seats down. With the grace of God I figured out how to get my seats down and the weight is killing my shocks. I go to my father's house and my nephew helps me get it inside. Call my father and tell him I just got a vanity bathroom sink and cabinet nib for free and it retails for over $700. Told him it will be in his kitchen until he comes home and I will get him to help me take it to my house.  I think some rich lady got it and decided that this was not going to match her color scheme for her bathroom. Very happy about my free find and expecting my father to share my joy, BUT he tells me that he needs it for his bathroom. 

So far this is the best thing I have found for free.


----------



## Narnanz

not a thrifted item but a really good buy from my standpoint. 
Balenciaga Bowler bag for  NZ$400..thats about US $279.
Absolutely love her.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> not a thrifted item but a really good buy from my standpoint.
> Balenciaga Bowler bag for  NZ$400..thats about US $279.
> Absolutely love her.
> View attachment 5151559


That's a very good price for a Bal!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> That's a very good price for a Bal!


I know...thats why I really jumped on it when I saw it


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> not a thrifted item but a really good buy from my standpoint.
> Balenciaga Bowler bag for  NZ$400..thats about US $279.
> Absolutely love her.
> View attachment 5151559


It's beautiful! Excellent buy.


----------



## IntheOcean

Narnanz said:


> not a thrifted item but a really good buy from my standpoint.
> Balenciaga Bowler bag for  NZ$400..thats about US $279.
> Absolutely love her.
> View attachment 5151559


Stunning shade of red!


----------



## Simplyput

From the flea market on Saturday... NWT Kate Spade handbag with wallet $15


----------



## RTA

Narnanz said:


> not a thrifted item but a really good buy from my standpoint.
> Balenciaga Bowler bag for  NZ$400..thats about US $279.
> Absolutely love her.
> View attachment 5151559



Oh wow! Excellent score!


----------



## Narnanz

Not that I'm a fur gal at all..won't buy new fur but will buy vintage...does that make me a hipocrate?
Found for NZ$20 at Hospice shop is this long fur stole...I'm not sure what fur it is. Pretty good condition,  just a few bare patches.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Not that I'm a fur gal at all..won't buy new fur but will buy vintage...does that make me a hipocrate?
> Found for NZ$20 at Hospice shop is this long fur stole...I'm not sure what fur it is. Pretty good condition,  just a few bare patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158787
> View attachment 5158788
> View attachment 5158789


No problem in buying second hand fur. It's better than letting it go to a landfill. I see furs in thrift stores often. I've been tempted a few times but the prices weren't good enough.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz, you found a fur and I found fur clips.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Narnanz, you found a fur and I found fur clips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160059
> View attachment 5160060
> View attachment 5160061
> View attachment 5160062
> View attachment 5160059
> View attachment 5160060
> View attachment 5160061
> View attachment 5160062


I've never heard of fur clips. How did you know what they were?


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Narnanz, you found a fur and I found fur clips.
> 
> View attachment 5160063
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160066


they are gorgeous...love the coloured eyes.


----------



## Narnanz

Oppshop find of Karen Walker Gee Gees Sunglasses...really cool. $4
Modeling shot of me.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> I've never heard of fur clips. How did you know what they were?


Dress and Fur Clips – How to Rock this Vintage Trend Today | Jewelry Guide (jewelryshoppingguide.com)


----------



## jamamcg

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so excited I found these Jimmy Choo men’s shoes for my favorite nephew, originally 750.00, I paid 36!!
> 
> View attachment 5139776


What a lucky nephew. These are beautiful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Salvatore Ferragamo Scarf $2.99 
Coach Legacy Wristlet $9.49 

not pictured - this incredible Issey Miyake esque plisse scarf for $2.99 , a Diane von Furstenberg silk blouse for $6.49 ( my size!)


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Scarf $2.99
> Coach Legacy Wristlet $9.49
> 
> not pictured - this incredible Issey Miyake esque plisse scarf for $2.99 , a Diane von Furstenberg silk blouse for $6.49 ( my size!)


yay...you safe?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> yay...you safe?



Yes I am , thank you for asking  I appreciate you asking!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Your good thrifting vibrations worked lady!! Manolos that are my size, basically new, for $24.99 ( $19.99 with my discount.) What a lovely birthday treat.
> 
> 
> Thank you!! It's coming up shortly but these are definitely dinner shoes! It's nice that I get to break them in.





Did I ever post them??


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Did I ever post them??


I so wish I could find and actually wear something like this...I do believe I have authentic Mui Mui sandals  but they dont fit me...just a little too big


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Did I ever post them??


Beautiful !


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Scarf $2.99
> Coach Legacy Wristlet $9.49
> 
> not pictured - this incredible Issey Miyake esque plisse scarf for $2.99 , a Diane von Furstenberg silk blouse for $6.49 ( my size!)


You must show us the Issey Miyake and would love to see the DVF.  I found a yellow DVF dress; I'm giving it to my niece. The younger me would've have tried it, but nowadays...I'm not feeling it. I will post.


----------



## Raven3766

DVF, going to my niece. Couldn't pass it up, much too cute. It cost $20.


----------



## magdalinka

Jama - this one made me think of you. Getting “forest witch” vibes from this huge authentic Alexander McQueen silk scarf. Moths, skulls and moss. For $5, it’s definitely staying in my closet.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> DVF, going to my niece. Couldn't pass it up, much too cute. It cost $20.


Very cute and I love the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Jama - this one made me think of you. Getting “forest witch” vibes from this huge authentic Alexander McQueen silk scarf. Moths, skulls and moss. For $5, it’s definitely staying in my closet.


I absolutely love that Magda!!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> DVF, going to my niece. Couldn't pass it up, much too cute. It cost $20.


Love this....such a great colour.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> You must show us the Issey Miyake and would love to see the DVF.  I found a yellow DVF dress; I'm giving it to my niece. The younger me would've have tried it, but nowadays...I'm not feeling it. I will post.



The scarf is by a lesser known designer by the name of Arrey Kono. This piece was featured in her 2012 F/W line. I have no idea how expensive it was but it was probably over 300 euros.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Coach Tote $12.50
Kate Spade NWOT $12.99


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> I so wish I could find and actually wear something like this...I do believe I have authentic Mui Mui sandals  but they dont fit me...just a little too big





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful !



thank you everyone!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> The scarf is by a lesser known designer by the name of Arrey Kono. This piece was featured in her 2012 F/W line. I have no idea how expensive it was but it was probably over 300 euros.



I found this blue scarf but in black.


----------



## SakuraSakura

magdalinka said:


> Jama - this one made me think of you. Getting “forest witch” vibes from this huge authentic Alexander McQueen silk scarf. Moths, skulls and moss. For $5, it’s definitely staying in my closet.



Wow this is absolutely beautiful. Alexander Mcqueen makes some of the best scarves! Congrats!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I found this blue scarf but in black.


Oh this is gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Oh this is gorgeous, I love it!



It's seriously an incredible piece of artwork. If anyone has ideas on how to wear it let me know!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Todays Purchases & Spotted :


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Todays Purchases & Spotted :


love the belt


----------



## SakuraSakura

I couldn't pass up on the bracelet


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I couldn't pass up on the bracelet


It is beautiful! Good choice!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> love the belt



thanks Narnanz! It was $3.50


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> It is beautiful! Good choice!



Thank you! I just love amythest.


----------



## SakuraSakura

$14.99 Vintage Coach Waverly Tote


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> $14.99 Vintage Coach Waverly Tote


I just saw this on Instagram


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> I just saw this on Instagram


----------



## papertiger

Narnanz said:


> Not that I'm a fur gal at all..won't buy new fur but will buy vintage...does that make me a hipocrate?
> Found for NZ$20 at Hospice shop is this long fur stole...I'm not sure what fur it is. Pretty good condition,  just a few bare patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158787
> View attachment 5158788
> View attachment 5158789



It looks like it may be dyed which makes it harder to id. Coyote and blue fox van look like this without the reddish markings. Most cheaper coyote has a brownish cast but more expensive can be quite grey. 

Try blowing the hairs back. If they are mostly one length with some curliness in the mid-points it may be beautiful long-haired Toscana sheepskin made to look like fox. If it shows silk longer guard hair and a denser under-fur it will be coyote or fox. Usually a coyote will be coarser, but if you don't have both to compare it can be quite difficult.


----------



## Narnanz

papertiger said:


> It looks like it may be dyed which makes it harder to id. Coyote and blue fox van look like this without the reddish markings. Most cheaper coyote has a brownish cast but more expensive can be quite grey.
> 
> Try blowing the hairs back. If they are mostly one length with some curliness in the mid-points it may be beautiful long-haired Toscana sheepskin made to look like fox. If it shows silk longer guard hair and a denser under-fur it will be coyote or fox. Usually a coyote will be coarser, but if you don't have both to compare it can be quite difficult.


thank you for that great information...We are in lockdown here in nz again so have the time to investigate. 
Oh cool...something to do.


----------



## Narnanz

papertiger said:


> It looks like it may be dyed which makes it harder to id. Coyote and blue fox van look like this without the reddish markings. Most cheaper coyote has a brownish cast but more expensive can be quite grey.
> 
> Try blowing the hairs back. If they are mostly one length with some curliness in the mid-points it may be beautiful long-haired Toscana sheepskin made to look like fox. If it shows silk longer guard hair and a denser under-fur it will be coyote or fox. Usually a coyote will be coarser, but if you don't have both to compare it can be quite difficult.


Took some photos of anyone wants to have a go with id...all from different places on the stole


----------



## SakuraSakura

OMG more Manolos! A little big but I'll make them work!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> OMG more Manolos! A little big but I'll make them work!



The thrift gods have chosen me. I also found Prada for $5.


----------



## westtoeast99

I purchased my SAGA Silver Fox Fur Coat in Japan last year for the equivalent of $35 USD.


----------



## Narnanz

westtoeast99 said:


> I purchased my SAGA Silver Fox Fur Coat in Japan last year for the equivalent of $35 USD.
> 
> View attachment 5173060


pretty..I always wonder how old they are.
The company that made mine closed about 1988


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> The thrift gods have chosen me. I also found Prada for $5.



from Fashionphile... this is the purse I found for $5.25


----------



## jamamcg

magdalinka said:


> Jama - this one made me think of you. Getting “forest witch” vibes from this huge authentic Alexander McQueen silk scarf. Moths, skulls and moss. For $5, it’s definitely staying in my closet.


I love it. It has been 6 years since I have found any McQueen in the thrifts. Enjoy it


----------



## jamamcg

Goodness me I just realised that I have been a member of the purse forum for 10 years now. And on this thread for most of that time. ❤️


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Goodness me I just realised that I have been a member of the purse forum for 10 years now. And on this thread for most of that time. ❤


Yay...congratulations on the O.G 

How have you been doing anyway


----------



## westtoeast99

Narnanz said:


> pretty..I always wonder how old they are.
> The company that made mine closed about 1988


I wonder that too. Mine looks to be from about the same era, but is in like new condition.


----------



## Jandm14

Thrifting was amazing for me last week! 
Piazza Sempione top


St John Sport tank
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ramy Brook tank


Equipment silk shirt


Vintage Coach bag, Paloma Picasso suede belt and hand-knotted necklace with real gold beads.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also found 3 American Girl dolls for $2.99 each! I literally sprinted after the woman rolling the cart out from the back so I could get them. I saved all of mine from when I was a little girl and when my daughter is a little older, she will get my old ones and the ones I just purchased.


----------



## Tomsmom

Jandm14 said:


> Thrifting was amazing for me last week!
> Piazza Sempione top
> View attachment 5179627
> 
> St John Sport tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179633
> 
> Ramy Brook tank
> View attachment 5179635
> 
> Equipment silk shirt
> View attachment 5179637
> 
> Vintage Coach bag, Paloma Picasso suede belt and hand-knotted necklace with real gold beads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179638
> 
> I also found 3 American Girl dolls for $2.99 each! I literally sprinted after the woman rolling the cart out from the back so I could get them. I saved all of mine from when I was a little girl and when my daughter is a little older, she will get my old ones and the ones I just purchased.


You had a great score!!


----------



## jamamcg

Picked these up this week. A French book on vintage Hawaiian print fashions from the 50’s and a pattern magazine from the 1930’s. I had no idea that it still contained the original patterns to make the three dresses on the cover.


----------



## SakuraSakura

$40.00 Dooney and Bourke Florentine


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> $40.00 Dooney and Bourke Florentine


looks very vintage that one


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> $40.00 Dooney and Bourke Florentine


Oh my goodness!  What a find!


----------



## Vintage Leather

jamamcg said:


> Picked these up this week. A French book on vintage Hawaiian print fashions from the 50’s and a pattern magazine from the 1930’s. I had no idea that it still contained the original patterns to make the three dresses on the cover.


 Happy Birthday!!


----------



## jamamcg

Vintage Leather said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thank you .


----------



## maris.crane

Black Halo Jackie O Dress in Black, NWT at the Value Village for $23.99 

I'm not sure how this new role will expect me to dress, but I can wait to bust it out if I'm at the office in the next few weeks.


----------



## plastic-fish

whateve said:


> No problem in buying second hand fur. It's better than letting it go to a landfill. I see furs in thrift stores often. I've been tempted a few times but the prices weren't good enough.


I agree with @whateve. Better to wear an item and give it more life than to trash it. My problem is all vintage furs have shorter arms and the cuffs always sit just too short for my liking. But that doesn't keep me from trying them on hoping one day I'll find one that will comfort me through my Canadian winters...


----------



## Narnanz

Just something for myself..Converse lows in zitrine...gave them a clean up as they were a bit dirty. $6
Befores 
	

		
			
		

		
	



after 


Will have to replace the shoelaces as I cant get them clean and have no bleach at home.


----------



## Narnanz

thrifted another pair of Converse shoes...this time in leather.


----------



## LisaK026

Just wanted to share this cool necklace I found and bought at an Antique Collective down the street from where I live. I had the owner (he's kind of a friend) hold it for me. When I came back, he was shaking his head at the price, holding it in his hand studying it, saying "you really got a deal on this". I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Just wanted to share this cool necklace I found and bought at an Antique Collective down the street from where I live. I had the owner (he's kind of a friend) hold it for me. When I came back, he was shaking his head at the price, holding it in his hand studying it, saying "you really got a deal on this". I absolutely LOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5193263


What kind of stone/material is it?  I love the colors.


----------



## brianneashleee

I purchased three vintage Louis Vuitton pieces in August, all being restored to their former glory! The Borneo Green Epi Keepall has already had the colour brought back to life. The two Vernis bags are being dyed


----------



## Simplyput

I apologize for the pictures. I have more things, but haven't had a chance to take pictures.

A vintage Vanity Fair 2 pc pegnoir nightgown

Two 10k pendants...havent had a chance to check if they are real diamonds

Electra (sp?) dress

Tory Burch sequin jacket

I got everything for free.


----------



## Tomsmom

Off to the Sal Val today !! Happy Shopping!


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> What kind of stone/material is it?  I love the colors.


It is mostly different kinds of turquoise, the dark blue is lapis, the orange is spiny oyster (just learned that one), there are a few heishi beads.


----------



## Raven3766

Went to the $2 store today and cleaned up on black shoes. Charles Jourdan boots, giving away and Stuart Weitzman boots..keeping. Gucci, Prada, ans AGL's.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Went to the $2 store today and cleaned up on black shoes. Charles Jourdan boots, giving away and Stuart Weitzman boots..keeping. Gucci, Prada, ans AGL's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197266
> View attachment 5197267
> View attachment 5197268


love them...what great finds....Love the boots.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> love them...what great finds....Love the boots.


I love this place, everything $2. I found a Christian Lacroix vest, Christian Dior tie, and Von Musulin sterling clip earrings. I have always wanted to find something by Von Musulin. I'll take a pic.


----------



## Raven3766

Ok, so today I found  Coach portfolio, and Von Musulin sterling clips. Now earlier this month, I found pearl/diamond 14kt earrings and 14kt diamond/ amethyst earrings at GW.


----------



## Raven3766

Forgot to add pics, lol The Christian Lacroix is going to the cleaners.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Raven3766 said:


> Forgot to add pics, lol The Christian Lacroix is going to the cleaners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197310
> View attachment 5197311
> View attachment 5197312


That LaCroix is amazing! And I love the jewelry


----------



## Raven3766

Vintage Leather said:


> That LaCroix is amazing! And I love the jewelry


Thank you so much.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Forgot to add pics, lol The Christian Lacroix is going to the cleaners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197310
> View attachment 5197311
> View attachment 5197312


I love everything, those boot and that vest wins the internet!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I love everything, those boot and that vest wins the internet!!


Thanks Tomsmom!


----------



## chowlover2

Those boots are fabulous!


----------



## BeenBurned

Raven3766 said:


> Went to the $2 store today and cleaned up on black shoes. Charles Jourdan boots, giving away and Stuart Weitzman boots..keeping. Gucci, Prada, ans AGL's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197266
> View attachment 5197267
> View attachment 5197268


Is that the name of the store? $2 Store? Thrift? Is everything $2?

Wow!


----------



## Raven3766

BeenBurned said:


> Is that the name of the store? $2 Store? Thrift? Is everything $2?
> 
> Wow!


It's actually a church. I've been going so long, I don't know the name.  I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## Simplyput

From the flea market yesterday:

Arcadia duffle yellow $5.

Williams and Sonoma set of 4 cloth napkins. The vendor thought the sticker from ws was for all of them not realizing it was a set $2

Two fur stoles. I think they are fox. The black/silver has the head and feet. The crystal fox is very long with tails on both ends. Earlier in the morning the vendor wanted $300 for both when I came back after a couple of hours it was $100. The crystal says, " Bloomingdale's Maximillion"

So upset today, this lady who taught me everything I know about jewelry died about a year ago. I hadn't seen her in a couple of years because of Covid and my job. I can't believe she is dead. She was from Russia and had impeccable taste and style. very classy. ❤ I found out because her life companion was selling her stuff to make ends meet. She could look at something and tell if it was 14k or 925 without seeing markings.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> From the flea market yesterday:
> 
> Arcadia duffle yellow $5.
> 
> Williams and Sonoma set of 4 cloth napkins. The vendor thought the sticker from ws was for all of them not realizing it was a set $2
> 
> Two fur stoles. I think they are fox. The black/silver has the head and feet. The crystal fox is very long with tails on both ends. Earlier in the morning the vendor wanted $300 for both when I came back after a couple of hours it was $100. The crystal says, " Bloomingdale's Maximillion"
> 
> So upset today, this lady who taught me everything I know about jewelry died about a year ago. I hadn't seen her in a couple of years because of Covid and my job. I can't believe she is dead. She was from Russia and had impeccable taste and style. very classy. ❤ I found out because her life companion was selling her stuff to make ends meet. She could look at something and tell if it was 14k or 925 without seeing markings.
> 
> View attachment 5199181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199191


I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> From the flea market yesterday:
> 
> Arcadia duffle yellow $5.
> 
> Williams and Sonoma set of 4 cloth napkins. The vendor thought the sticker from ws was for all of them not realizing it was a set $2
> 
> Two fur stoles. I think they are fox. The black/silver has the head and feet. The crystal fox is very long with tails on both ends. Earlier in the morning the vendor wanted $300 for both when I came back after a couple of hours it was $100. The crystal says, " Bloomingdale's Maximillion"
> 
> So upset today, this lady who taught me everything I know about jewelry died about a year ago. I hadn't seen her in a couple of years because of Covid and my job. I can't believe she is dead. She was from Russia and had impeccable taste and style. very classy. ❤ I found out because her life companion was selling her stuff to make ends meet. She could look at something and tell if it was 14k or 925 without seeing markings.
> 
> View attachment 5199181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199191


So sorry to hear of your loss, you can meet such wonderful people while thrifting.


----------



## toodensneakers

Simplyput said:


> From the flea market yesterday:
> 
> Arcadia duffle yellow $5.
> 
> Williams and Sonoma set of 4 cloth napkins. The vendor thought the sticker from ws was for all of them not realizing it was a set $2
> 
> Two fur stoles. I think they are fox. The black/silver has the head and feet. The crystal fox is very long with tails on both ends. Earlier in the morning the vendor wanted $300 for both when I came back after a couple of hours it was $100. The crystal says, " Bloomingdale's Maximillion"
> 
> So upset today, this lady who taught me everything I know about jewelry died about a year ago. I hadn't seen her in a couple of years because of Covid and my job. I can't believe she is dead. She was from Russia and had impeccable taste and style. very classy. ❤ I found out because her life companion was selling her stuff to make ends meet. She could look at something and tell if it was 14k or 925 without seeing markings.
> 
> View attachment 5199181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199191


Oh noooo, soooo sorry to hear that!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Burberry scarf $4.99!


----------



## jamamcg

plastic-fish said:


> I agree with @whateve. Better to wear an item and give it more life than to trash it. My problem is all vintage furs have shorter arms and the cuffs always sit just too short for my liking. But that doesn't keep me from trying them on hoping one day I'll find one that will comfort me through my Canadian winters...


Most vintage furs were designed with bracelet length sleeves to allow the wearer to show off her jewellery and gloves it’s the reason why many furs and even some jackets and coats from the 40’s 50’s and 60’s are at that awkward sleeve length. It also meant that the jewellery wouldn’t rub on the fur or lining causing it to wear down.


----------



## plastic-fish

jamamcg said:


> Most vintage furs were designed with bracelet length sleeves to allow the wearer to show off her jewellery and gloves it’s the reason why many furs and even some jackets and coats from the 40’s 50’s and 60’s are at that awkward sleeve length. It also meant that the jewellery wouldn’t rub on the fur or lining causing it to wear down.


Oh my goodness, I never even considered that! Makes complete sense! I've thought I have strangely longer arms and different proportions than those back in the 40s and 50s, lol... Thanks for the information, really makes sense. If I ever find one that I like, longer gloves will help because for me, in Canada, I want the warmth. Awesome info, thanks!!!


----------



## jamamcg

plastic-fish said:


> Oh my goodness, I never even considered that! Makes complete sense! I've thought I have strangely longer arms and different proportions than those back in the 40s and 50s, lol... Thanks for the information, really makes sense. If I ever find one that I like, longer gloves will help because for me, in Canada, I want the warmth. Awesome info, thanks!!!


No problem at all. I love my vintage fashion so I just try to absorb as much information as I can. Hopefully you manage to find a great fur and some spectacular long gloves to go with it.


----------



## Simplyput

This glass table with claw feet. I am going to put it in my bedroom and put jewelry in it. I am going to take it to a locksmith and get a key made. free.


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> This glass table with claw feet. I am going to put it in my bedroom and put jewelry in it. I am going to take it to a locksmith and get a key made. free.


Nice!


----------



## Simplyput

Tomsmom said:


> Nice!


Thank you so much dear friend. I think it is like a $2000 plus piece. I have never seen anything like it. At the flea market, I have seen full size store display vendor cases like Pandora. I estimate something like this at the flea market would have cost several hundred dollars.

There were some chairs out there, but I couldn't use them. The only money I spend at the free place is the gasoline in my car.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Forgot to add pics, lol The Christian Lacroix is going to the cleaners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197310
> View attachment 5197311
> View attachment 5197312


Those amethyst earrings are to die for!! And cute vest.


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Those amethyst earrings are to die for!! And cute vest.


Thank you Magda!


----------



## Narnanz

Sometimes I wonder about our Salvation Army store...they miss some of the best things.
Wanderers Travel Co Santorini crossbody  for $3 and Versace sunglasses probably from around 2006 before the changed the logo slightly  for $4 including the very beat up case.
And a Michael Kors white leather sunglasses case for $3


----------



## Lake Effect

So I had a thrift store and flea market outing yesterday. Blue Nordic dishes, sturdy set of folding shelves, vintage Coach Multi Zip bag and small pouch with key chain for a total of $24!   The shelves have been cleaned up and are in place my front door.


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5206385
> 
> 
> So I had a thrift store and flea market outing yesterday. Blue Nordic dishes, sturdy set of folding shelves, vintage Coach Multi Zip bag and small pouch with key chain for a total of $24!   The shelves have been cleaned up and are in place my front door.


All I see with those shelves is storage for Coach bags....love the multi sip..is it larger than the carnival bag?


----------



## LisaK026

Went to an Estate Sale yesterday........it was an Estate.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> All I see with those shelves is storage for Coach bags....love the multi sip..is it larger than the carnival bag?


Haha, have you been looking in my bedroom?? I picked up two of those folding shelves a with more of a maple finish, that are designed to stack on top of each a few years ago. And they are stacked in my bedroom filled with Coach lol.  The Multi Zip is very close to the City in size, so I believe it makes it larger than the Carnival (which I do not have). I'll be posting more on it. I need to post the little guy on AT. 
I had a hot mess going on behind my front door. So I tackled that this afternoon and the new-to-me set of shelves makes the space look spiffy now. I have a few items on the top shelf, with some potting items on the middle and hikers/sneakers/flipflops on the bottom. A bunch of stuff got tossed, a wooden crate got cleaned up and repurposed, stuff got put away and other stuff boxed up to get donated. Very pleased.


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> Haha, have you been looking in my bedroom?? I picked up two of those folding shelves a with more of a maple finish, that are designed to stack on top of each a few years ago. And they are stacked in my bedroom filled with Coach lol.  The Multi Zip is very close to the City in size, so I believe it makes it larger than the Carnival (which I do not have). I'll be posting more on it. I need to post the little guy on AT.
> I had a hot mess going on behind my front door. So I tackled that this afternoon and the new-to-me set of shelves makes the space look spiffy now. I have a few items on the top shelf, with some potting items on the middle and hikers/sneakers/flipflops on the bottom. A bunch of stuff got tossed, a wooden crate got cleaned up and repurposed, stuff got put away and other stuff boxed up to get donated. Very pleased.


I have mine in wardrobes in my mother old sewing workshop..problem is they are full...its findiing another display case that doesnt cost the earth.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Lake Effect said:


> Haha, have you been looking in my bedroom?? I picked up two of those folding shelves a with more of a maple finish, that are designed to stack on top of each a few years ago. And they are stacked in my bedroom filled with Coach lol.  The Multi Zip is very close to the City in size, so I believe it makes it larger than the Carnival (which I do not have). I'll be posting more on it. I need to post the little guy on AT.
> I had a hot mess going on behind my front door. So I tackled that this afternoon and the new-to-me set of shelves makes the space look spiffy now. I have a few items on the top shelf, with some potting items on the middle and hikers/sneakers/flipflops on the bottom. A bunch of stuff got tossed, a wooden crate got cleaned up and repurposed, stuff got put away and other stuff boxed up to get donated. Very pleased.



Now that's a productive weekend!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5206385
> 
> 
> So I had a thrift store and flea market outing yesterday. Blue Nordic dishes, sturdy set of folding shelves, vintage Coach Multi Zip bag and small pouch with key chain for a total of $24!   The shelves have been cleaned up and are in place my front door.


Love the shelves!


----------



## Jacynthe

Narnanz said:


> All I see with those shelves is storage for Coach bags....love the multi sip..is it larger than the carnival bag?



Multi zip is much larger than the Carnival. Carnival is closer in size to the Casino.


----------



## Lodpah

I got this Celine bag from Goodwill. Not sure what style 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
it is but it’s in excellent condition. It looks better in person. It looks stuffed cause I can put legal size envelopes in in. $70 dollars.


----------



## Raven3766

Lodpah said:


> I got this Celine bag from Goodwill. Not sure what style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207207
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is but it’s in excellent condition. It looks better in person. It looks stuffed cause I can put legal size envelopes in in. $70 dollars.


I love this, it looks great!


----------



## SakuraSakura

$10.79 Vintage Coach Legacy Small Pocket Hobo ( is this right?)


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> $10.79 Vintage Coach Legacy Small Pocket Hobo ( is this right?)
> 
> View attachment 5208181


What is the style number?


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> What is the style number?



9136!


----------



## Lodpah

Raven3766 said:


> I love this, it looks great!


Thanks. I’m debating whether to keep it tho.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> 9136!


Legacy small pocket zip is what I have in my files.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Legacy small pocket zip is what I have in my files.



Thank you, Whateve!


----------



## Raven3766

I found these sweet little handkerchiefs  today for $3.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I found these sweet little handkerchiefs  today for $3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209960


pretty...in the box as well.


----------



## Simplyput

This week at the free place:

I saw this leather ottoman/foot stool. It was ugly, the leather was peeling off it. Still for some unknown reason to me I am reaching for it. It feels light, I opened the top and there had to be 40-50 movies/cds. The workers came out and they looked so upset that they hadn't opened it up before it came outside. 

******
I guess everything can't be free. I paid less than $20 for this...


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> This week at the free place:
> 
> I saw this leather ottoman/foot stool. It was ugly, the leather was peeling off it. Still for some unknown reason to me I am reaching for it. It feels light, I opened the top and there had to be 40-50 movies/cds. The workers came out and they looked so upset that they hadn't opened it up before it came outside.
> 
> ******
> I guess everything can't be free. I paid less than $20 for this...


Great! Love surprises; love the purse too.


----------



## LisaK026

Has anyone ever seen this Dooney bag anywhere? I can't find any info on it or another one like it.


----------



## Narnanz

Norhing to right home about...Tumi Claudia crossbody for $3.50 and a Rose Quartz necklace by Claude Dasque?...anyone know anything about him?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Remember those Manolo Blahnik pony hair zebra print heels I found? I'm selling them due to fit issues. They're just too big. Although I love them my back thanks me for making the tougher choices!  I also found a Dooney and Bourke Zip Zip satchel in navy for $39.99. A tad expensive but a little gift for me for just being me.


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, today was a good day! Everything $2! Stella McCartney oversized sweater, Kimono- look at the details (I think that's what you call it, lol), Fendi by Contri coat, and a Alic Cadolle /Paris velvet....I think...Boudoir coat...I'm not sure. It was just too pretty to leave. I will add the rest on the next post.


----------



## Raven3766

This beautiful gold number is made by Gulia Piersanti. The only thing I could find on her was an article in Vogue. The ruffles around the neck and the back is out...too cute! The next dress is Cotelac and last is a wool I Magnin coat. I also found three Escada sweaters and two pairs of pants and a few other items.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> This beautiful gold number is made by Gulia Piersanti. The only thing I could find on her was an article in Vogue. The ruffles around the neck and the back is out...too cute! The next dress is Cotelac and last is a wool I Magnin coat. I also found three Escada sweaters and two pairs of pants and a few other items.


Wow Raven what a great haul!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Wow Raven what a great haul!!


Thank you Tomsmom! Of course in Houston, it doesn't get cold enough for a full length. We did have the big freeze last year, but I didn't go out in it and it didn't last too long. If it does get "that cold" again, I need a coat without a cute personality. Come to think of it, they had a London Fog with a fur collar...maybe I will get it. The I Magnin will go to a niece, the Fendi...off to the bay!


----------



## reactorberg

nerimanna said:


> online find for $53. it's not genuine ostrich (i initially thought it was!) but ostrich print on genuine leather. the brand is sandra j (middle-east, made in lebanon) and the bag retails for us$1,075. the pic is from their facebook page since the bag is still on its way to me.
> 
> i like how with thrift, you get pieces from brands/designers from all over the world


How’s it after 6 yrs? 
im looking at one right now. Croc☺️


----------



## SakuraSakura

Salvatore Ferragamo Silk Square Scarf $2.60 

This scene resembles where I live in the fall.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Salvatore Ferragamo Silk Square Scarf $2.60
> 
> This scene resembles where I live in the fall.


This is so pretty, I love the colors, pictures....everything...gorgeous!


----------



## That1chick007

I need help finding out anything about this purse.! $4 thrift...


----------



## Simplyput

That1chick007 said:


> I need help finding out anything about this purse.! $4 thrift...


Hello,
Are there any labels inside the bag?


----------



## SakuraSakura

$50 NWT Michael Kors Clementine Ciara Messenger. The dilemma of wanting to keep something but it would sell really well!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> $50 NWT Michael Kors Clementine Ciara Messenger. The dilemma of wanting to keep something but it would sell really well!



I did really well today : Kate Spade, Madewell, Kit and Ace clothing... the purses and scarves are always posted here.


----------



## Simplyput

1.Tory Burch peep toe fabric wedge shoes my size $5 plus 20% off at savers
2. Marked 14k gold lapis necklace $40 with 20% off. I was shocked. Normally, savers has been pricing their jewelry like $500 plus
3. I saw two pairs of Rothys at 2nd Ave, but I didn't buy them, they were not my size (7) and $10 a piece
4. BNIB Nepresso Breville Creatista Plus $50, selling at Williams & Sonoma for $850, we were in the flea market for 25 min and this vendor has been downsizing and transitioning to the ebay. I was surprised, but I could tell the other shoppers were angry I got it. Another shopper and me were talking how people seem to stop speaking with you when they see you with something. So petty.
5. A fashion nova nwt 2 pc set with a floral print of roses $4.
6. Vintage Moncler puffer coat $10
7. A tweed Soia & Kyo coat, made in Canada $10
8. I doubled-back to the FM on Saturday and this man had a few coats and I got a Lululemon coat, not sure what style, but it has a lot of pockets, a removable and wearable hood. I think it is their $1200 coat. The Lululemon Polar. I paid $30. Lululemon is very rare in my area in the thrifts. I was so happy. When my father was out of state sick last year, I had to use the public laundromat and I lost/stolen my beloved North Face 550 puffer coat. I got it from the bins and paid a few dollars.  We were talking about it in line once how even though we find some nice things, it is sad that we purchase them from vendors at the storage units.
9. A Suarez bag green from the free place
10. breville coffee grinder at the free place
11. 20 ikea coffee cups at the free place
12. Yellow halter h&m dress $5
13. dvf plain pink dress $5

Sorry I don't have pictures of everything. I can't seem to upload stock photos.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> 1.Tory Burch peep toe fabric wedge shoes my size $5 plus 20% off at savers
> 2. Marked 14k gold lapis necklace $40 with 20% off. I was shocked. Normally, savers has been pricing their jewelry like $500 plus
> 3. I saw two pairs of Rothys at 2nd Ave, but I didn't buy them, they were not my size (7) and $10 a piece
> 4. BNIB Nepresso Breville Creatista Plus $50, selling at Williams & Sonoma for $850, we were in the flea market for 25 min and this vendor has been downsizing and transitioning to the ebay. I was surprised, but I could tell the other shoppers were angry I got it. Another shopper and me were talking how people seem to stop speaking with you when they see you with something. So petty.
> 5. A fashion nova nwt 2 pc set with a floral print of roses $4.
> 6. Vintage Moncler puffer coat $10
> 7. A tweed Soia & Kyo coat, made in Canada $10
> 8. I doubled-back to the FM on Saturday and this man had a few coats and I got a Lululemon coat, not sure what style, but it has a lot of pockets, a removable and wearable hood. I think it is their $1200 coat. The Lululemon Polar. I paid $30. Lululemon is very rare in my area in the thrifts. I was so happy. When my father was out of state sick last year, I had to use the public laundromat and I lost/stolen my beloved North Face 550 puffer coat. I got it from the bins and paid a few dollars.  We were talking about it in line once how even though we find some nice things, it is sad that we purchase them from vendors at the storage units.
> 9. A Suarez bag green from the free place
> 10. breville coffee grinder at the free place
> 11. 20 ikea coffee cups at the free place
> 12. Yellow halter h&m dress $5
> 13. dvf plain pink dress $5
> 
> Sorry I don't have pictures of everything. I can't seem to upload stock photos.


Sounds as if you had a great day!  Can't wait to see the rest of your haul.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Sounds as if you had a great day!  Can't wait to see the rest of your haul.


Thank you, friend. I didn't get it all the same day. I thought I over paid for the Nepresso until last week I saw a different vendor selling a Breville 12 cup coffee with grinder cappuccino PREOWNED ( water stains) for $250. She said it retail for $600-700 online. 

Forgot to mention a Club L London dress I paid $15.

I was trying to say the Lululemon coat has a removable liner you can wear it separately. 

Found out recently that my car only likes premium fuel so I very thankful that these places are not too far from me. You need a car to get to them. 

Still looking for the white whale like you found, the Hermes bag.


----------



## missucc

Simplyput said:


> 1.Tory Burch peep toe fabric wedge shoes my size $5 plus 20% off at savers
> 2. Marked 14k gold lapis necklace $40 with 20% off. I was shocked. Normally, savers has been pricing their jewelry like $500 plus
> 3. I saw two pairs of Rothys at 2nd Ave, but I didn't buy them, they were not my size (7) and $10 a piece
> 4. BNIB Nepresso Breville Creatista Plus $50, selling at Williams & Sonoma for $850, we were in the flea market for 25 min and this vendor has been downsizing and transitioning to the ebay. I was surprised, but I could tell the other shoppers were angry I got it. Another shopper and me were talking how people seem to stop speaking with you when they see you with something. So petty.
> 5. A fashion nova nwt 2 pc set with a floral print of roses $4.
> 6. Vintage Moncler puffer coat $10
> 7. A tweed Soia & Kyo coat, made in Canada $10
> 8. I doubled-back to the FM on Saturday and this man had a few coats and I got a Lululemon coat, not sure what style, but it has a lot of pockets, a removable and wearable hood. I think it is their $1200 coat. The Lululemon Polar. I paid $30. Lululemon is very rare in my area in the thrifts. I was so happy. When my father was out of state sick last year, I had to use the public laundromat and I lost/stolen my beloved North Face 550 puffer coat. I got it from the bins and paid a few dollars.  We were talking about it in line once how even though we find some nice things, it is sad that we purchase them from vendors at the storage units.
> 9. A Suarez bag green from the free place
> 10. breville coffee grinder at the free place
> 11. 20 ikea coffee cups at the free place
> 12. Yellow halter h&m dress $5
> 13. dvf plain pink dress $5
> 
> Sorry I don't have pictures of everything. I can't seem to upload stock photos.


Here I was thinking I did well this past weekend finding a pair of Brunello Cucinelli pants for $3. I am in Canada. I'd love to do a road trip south of the border just to thrift.


----------



## Simplyput

missucc said:


> Here I was thinking I did well this past weekend finding a pair of Brunello Cucinelli pants for $3. I am in Canada. I'd love to do a road trip south of the border just to thrift.


And I want to go to Canada. Do you watch utube, Nancy and MsFili? They are both Canadian thrifters. 

I love Brunello, too.


----------



## missucc

Simplyput said:


> And I want to go to Canada. Do you watch utube, Nancy and MsFili? They are both Canadian thrifters.
> 
> I love Brunello, too.


Thank you for the recommendation. I have never come across their channels but will check them out


----------



## Raven3766

I am officially upset! I sold a handbag on the bay and the buyer requested a refund. When I shipped it, it was great. I pride myself on shipping. This person had the bag for a 1 week and 1/2.  She filed a return request stating that "this is unacceptable".  I am attaching the pics. I opened a case against her; that bag was not unraveling on the corner. She has feedback warning, "Don’t do business with this buyer. Reported for threats and false return". So my question is why is she still able to purchase on the bay? I am very upset and I do not want the bag back.  I opened a case on her as well. So my funds are frozen and they may make me pay her back and take the bag. I am very frustrated.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I am officially upset! I sold a handbag on the bay and the buyer requested a refund. When I shipped it, it was great. I pride myself on shipping. This person had the bag for a 1 week and 1/2.  She filed a return request stating that "this is unacceptable".  I am attaching the pics. I opened a case against her; that bag was not unraveling on the corner. She has feedback warning, "Don’t do business with this buyer. Reported for threats and false return". So my question is why is she still able to purchase on the bay. I am very upset and I do not want the bag back.  I opened a case on her as well. So my funds are frozen and they may make me pay her back and take the bag. I am very frustrated.
> 
> View attachment 5234074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234076


Oh Raven that is horrible. I’m so sorry this is happening.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Raven that is horrible. I’m so sorry this is happening.


Thanks Tomsmom, I appreciate it. If I am forced to refund, I will leave the bay.  I will start selling somewhere else.  I've been on the bay for awhile, feedback score is 526 and I just made Top Seller again.  I stopped selling while my dad was sick; didn't have time, energy, or focus. My poor bag was mistreated.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I am officially upset! I sold a handbag on the bay and the buyer requested a refund. When I shipped it, it was great. I pride myself on shipping. This person had the bag for a 1 week and 1/2.  She filed a return request stating that "this is unacceptable".  I am attaching the pics. I opened a case against her; that bag was not unraveling on the corner. She has feedback warning, "Don’t do business with this buyer. Reported for threats and false return". So my question is why is she still able to purchase on the bay? I am very upset and I do not want the bag back.  I opened a case on her as well. So my funds are frozen and they may make me pay her back and take the bag. I am very frustrated.
> 
> View attachment 5234074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234076


Am sorry this is happening to you Raven....am hoping you are successful.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Am sorry this is happening to you Raven....am hoping you are successful.


Thank you Narnanz, of course I will let everyone know the outcome.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> I am officially upset! I sold a handbag on the bay and the buyer requested a refund. When I shipped it, it was great. I pride myself on shipping. This person had the bag for a 1 week and 1/2.  She filed a return request stating that "this is unacceptable".  I am attaching the pics. I opened a case against her; that bag was not unraveling on the corner. She has feedback warning, "Don’t do business with this buyer. Reported for threats and false return". So my question is why is she still able to purchase on the bay? I am very upset and I do not want the bag back.  I opened a case on her as well. So my funds are frozen and they may make me pay her back and take the bag. I am very frustrated.
> 
> View attachment 5234074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234076


Don't worry. I had one of these buyers. She had pictures on her facebook page showing off the purse she bought from me but she claimed there was something wrong with it in the return request. I felt I had to accept the return. She returned her trashy old bag instead of the purse I sold her. When I complained to ebay they allowed me to keep the money from the sale. As far as I know, she got her money back and kept my purse. About a month later she was kicked off of ebay. I wonder if she did it to someone else before they kicked her off.

I've also had people deliberately damage a bag just to force a return.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> Don't worry. I had one of these buyers. She had pictures on her facebook page showing off the purse she bought from me but she claimed there was something wrong with it in the return request. I felt I had to accept the return. She returned her trashy old bag instead of the purse I sold her. When I complained to ebay they allowed me to keep the money from the sale. As far as I know, she got her money back and kept my purse. About a month later she was kicked off of ebay. I wonder if she did it to someone else before they kicked her off.
> 
> I've also had people deliberately damage a bag just to force a return.


I'm pretty sure that is what she did, damaged it.  Now I have to get it repaired. I am so upset. I can't continue selling on the bay if "the customer is always right", because they are not. This year so far, I have made over $9000 on eBay.  I can take my business somewhere else.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven,
I am sorry to read you are going through this friend.
This is one of the reasons I stopped selling on Bay. I still buy, but mainly shoes. My feedback is about 2000.

My father tells me all the time that I have too much stuff and my free source doesn't help my habit. Yet, the thing with clothing like my mom used to say is that styles change so frequently.

I got frustrated with the bay mandating that sellers accept refunds for any reason. I also started finding stuff I wanted to keep and felt that the stuff that I was finding at my sources; I wouldn't probably see again for the same price.

I do have a lot of stuff, I would rather donate it or throw it in the dump then tale the abuse that the bay gives it's sellers.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Raven,
> I am sorry to read you are going through this friend.
> This is one of the reasons I stopped selling on Bay. I still buy, but mainly shoes. My feedback is about 2000.
> 
> My father tells me all the time that I have too much stuff and my free source doesn't help my habit. Yet, the thing with clothing like my mom used to say is that styles change so frequently.
> 
> I got frustrated with the bay mandating that sellers accept refunds for any reason. I also started finding stuff I wanted to keep and felt that the stuff that I was finding at my sources; I wouldn't probably see again for the same price.
> 
> I do have a lot of stuff, I would rather donate it or throw it in the dump then tale the abuse that the bay gives it's sellers.


Thank you Simply, I appreciate it. I'm going to offer the destroyer $100 to have it re-threaded.  Of course, the scam artist is going to accept it, but eBay said to try and come to an agreement before they step in.  Well, they are going to have to step in and I have a plan for this scammer.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> I'm pretty sure that is what she did, damaged it.  Now I have to get it repaired. I am so upset. I can't continue selling on the bay if "the customer is always right", because they are not. This year so far, I have made over $9000 on eBay.  I can take my business somewhere else.


I sell on other platforms and have had less problems than with ebay. With Tradesy, they can return for any reason so the buyer has no incentive to damage, and they have to return within 3 days so they don't have time to really destroy it. Then Tradesy sends it back to you but you aren't out any money as they pay for all the shipping. With Posh, they have to have a reason. I've had one return. I was really surprised Posh sided with my buyer but at least it didn't cost me anything. I've never had a return on Mercari so I don't know how that one works.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> I sell on other platforms and have had less problems than with ebay. With Tradesy, they can return for any reason so the buyer has no incentive to damage, and they have to return within 3 days so they don't have time to really destroy it. Then Tradesy sends it back to you but you aren't out any money as they pay for all the shipping. With Posh, they have to have a reason. I've had one return. I was really surprised Posh sided with my buyer but at least it didn't cost me anything. I've never had a return on Mercari so I don't know how that one works.


Have you ever tried Etsy?


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Have you ever tried Etsy?


Yes. I've never had a problem there. I had a complaint once but it never escalated to a return. I don't do very well there though. I used to do better. Several years ago I was making a few sales each month but then it dried up and I didn't like to pay the listing fee when I wasn't making any sales. I put about 10 things on at the end of 2020, and sold 4 items between December and March. After renewing everything that didn't sell and not getting any more sales, I haven't tried again. Only about 15% of my stuff qualifies for vintage.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> Yes. I've never had a problem there. I had a complaint once but it never escalated to a return. I don't do very well there though. I used to do better. Several years ago I was making a few sales each month but then it dried up and I didn't like to pay the listing fee when I wasn't making any sales. I put about 10 things on at the end of 2020, and sold 4 items between December and March. After renewing everything that didn't sell and not getting any more sales, I haven't tried again. Only about 15% of my stuff qualifies for vintage.


Do you think if my listing states, view all pics before bidding, sold as is, and I do not accept returns, helps my case? I did not take a pic of the lining edge. I'm thinking I really don't stand a chance, but I'm still here for the fight!


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Do you think if my listing states, view all pics before bidding, sold as is, and I do not accept returns, helps my case? I did not take a pic of the lining edge. I'm thinking I really don't stand a chance, but I'm still here for the fight!


I haven't sold in a couple of years, but my experience is that always side with the buyer. Some sellers claim if you call the bay's customer service until you get an American bay rep and explain the situation they are likely to side with the seller. Explain that this buyer has a history of complaints. It doesn't matter you have a no return policy and tons of pictures. My two cents.


----------



## Narnanz

Not much lately...did find these Wedgwood Kutani Crane bud vase and plate...two different thrift stores...$6 and $5.


----------



## Simplyput

Posting pictures of my Lululemon coat. Still behind on my pictures. Today @ the flea market I got my first Nina Ricci necklace. It is a costume piece with purple stones and faux pearls. Actually, I got like 8 necklaces for $4 or 50 cents a piece. I bought two Martha Stewart punch around the page/holiday theme/ spiderwebs and Christmas. I paid $6 a piece, but on the river those are going for $100 a piece. This lady donated her entire store of tribal masks to a thrift store. I got three of them to put in my basement where my bar is. I got the largest ones. They are hand-carved.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Do you think if my listing states, view all pics before bidding, sold as is, and I do not accept returns, helps my case? I did not take a pic of the lining edge. I'm thinking I really don't stand a chance, but I'm still here for the fight!


I don't think it matters. One thing I do is I put all the stuff in the item specifics also in the description. So the measurements in the specifics are also in the description. The condition in the condition section is also in the description. Depending on what device they use, they may not see everything. It's impossible to think of everything a person could potentially complain about to make sure you have photos, and a scammer will search for something you didn't show to complain about. Once a person forced a return based on color. Their picture of the item made it look a totally different color and they won the case through Paypal.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> I don't think it matters. One thing I do is I put all the stuff in the item specifics also in the description. So the measurements in the specifics are also in the description. The condition in the condition section is also in the description. Depending on what device they use, they may not see everything. It's impossible to think of everything a person could potentially complain about to make sure you have photos, and a scammer will search for something you didn't show to complain about. Once a person forced a return based on color. Their picture of the item made it look a totally different color and they won the case through Paypal.


I decided to start the return process.  I'm so frustrated, it's taking a toll on my mental. I'm just angry and I know me, I know I'm going to do something to prove a point.  I will block her, but I'm going to have to go into deep prayer behind this.* THANK YOU WHATEVE AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR LISTENING TO MY SITUATION. YOU HAVE BEEN THE BEST!*


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I decided to start the return process.  I'm so frustrated, it's taking a toll on my mental. I'm just angry and I know me, I know I'm going to do something to prove a point.  I will block her, but I'm going to have to go into deep prayer behind this.* THANK YOU WHATEVE AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR LISTENING TO MY SITUATION. YOU HAVE BEEN THE BEST!*


Anytime my friend that’s why we’re here !


----------



## trippinonsunshine

LisaK026 said:


> Has anyone ever seen this Dooney bag anywhere? I can't find any info on it or another one like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211781


I've never seen it but I love it!


----------



## magdalinka

This Saturday I found my white whale. This Salvos is not a store I go into often. They are messy, disorganized and overpriced most of the time. Made a quick stop because I was around the corner. Lo and behold this gorgeous Chanel tweed jacket is staring right at me for $17.99. So surreal.


----------



## whateve

magdalinka said:


> This Saturday I found my white whale. This Salvos is not a store I go into often. They are messy, disorganized and overpriced most of the time. Made a quick stop because I was around the corner. Lo and behold this gorgeous Chanel tweed jacket is staring right at me for $17.99. So surreal.


I love that! I wish I could find one for that price!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Guess who also had good luck at the coats section? I thrifted this Dries van Noten for $17.59 - quite the steal! It was a runway piece from A/W 2018.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Guess who also had good luck at the coats section? I thrifted this Dries van Noten for $17.59 


Raven3766 said:


> I decided to start the return process.  I'm so frustrated, it's taking a toll on my mental. I'm just angry and I know me, I know I'm going to do something to prove a point.  I will block her, but I'm going to have to go into deep prayer behind this.* THANK YOU WHATEVE AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR LISTENING TO MY SITUATION. YOU HAVE BEEN THE BEST!*



i'm sending you a massive hug, Raven!  Screw that jerk!!


----------



## Narnanz

magdalinka said:


> This Saturday I found my white whale. This Salvos is not a store I go into often. They are messy, disorganized and overpriced most of the time. Made a quick stop because I was around the corner. Lo and behold this gorgeous Chanel tweed jacket is staring right at me for $17.99. So surreal.


What a gorgeous blue and a classic cut....what size is that...42....is that a 16?


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Guess who also had good luck at the coats section? I thrifted this Dries van Noten for $17.59 - quite the steal! It was a runway piece from A/W 2018.


Another great find....love the sleeves!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> This Saturday I found my white whale. This Salvos is not a store I go into often. They are messy, disorganized and overpriced most of the time. Made a quick stop because I was around the corner. Lo and behold this gorgeous Chanel tweed jacket is staring right at me for $17.99. So surreal.


Yayyyy!!  For white whales!  Love it!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Guess who also had good luck at the coats section? I thrifted this Dries van Noten for $17.59
> 
> 
> i'm sending you a massive hug, Raven!  Screw that jerk!!


Best statement ever! Lol!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> This Saturday I found my white whale. This Salvos is not a store I go into often. They are messy, disorganized and overpriced most of the time. Made a quick stop because I was around the corner. Lo and behold this gorgeous Chanel tweed jacket is staring right at me for $17.99. So surreal.


It's beautiful Magda, simply beautiful!!!


----------



## Raven3766

I found this a couple of months ago. I didn't it was authentic, so I was being mean to it. Well, I found several on the bay. It's authentic! Lol, shame on me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found this a couple of months ago. I didn't it was authentic, so I was being mean to it. Well, I found several on the bay. It's authentic! Lol, shame on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240554


Who is it by?


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Who is it by?


Sorry, it's Prada. The name is printed in lower right corner. It's a terrible photo.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Sorry, it's Prada. The name is printed in lower right corner. It's a terrible photo.


Ooooh now I see it!  Prada is one bag I am overwhelmed with the fakes at the Sal Val.  Great score!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh now I see it!  Prada is one bag I am overwhelmed with the fakes at the Sal Val.  Great score!!


It is so hard to authenticate a Prada bag.  It doesn't come with a serial number. I have two of the nylons; one pink and the other black. The only way I authenticate is by finding similar bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> It is so hard to authenticate a Prada bag.  It doesn't come with a serial number. I have two of the nylons; one pink and the other black. The only way I authenticate is by finding similar bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240575


Nice bags!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> It is so hard to authenticate a Prada bag.  It doesn't come with a serial number. I have two of the nylons; one pink and the other black. The only way I authenticate is by finding similar bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240575


surely as long as you follow format you can get them authenticated thru the prada forum?


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> I found this a couple of months ago. I didn't it was authentic, so I was being mean to it. Well, I found several on the bay. It's authentic! Lol, shame on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240570


I wouldn't have thought it was authentic either with the way those zipper pulls look! Nice find!


----------



## Simplyput

3 mask
nepresso Neville creatista plus
le Creuset 40 cm oval pan
Judith leiber $4 belt
Kenneth Jay lane necklace $5
nina Ricci necklace 50 cents


----------



## Simplyput

my father almost donated this Burberry trench coat. 
Fashion nova 2 pc. for $4


----------



## Beauty2c

Narnanz said:


> Norhing to right home about...Tumi Claudia crossbody for $3.50 and a Rose Quartz necklace by Claude Dasque?...anyone know anything about him?
> View attachment 5212837
> View attachment 5212839
> View attachment 5212840


I have the Tumi bag in a different print. The outlet is still selling solid color black, red, etc for $100 or more. This Tumi is one of my favorite travel bags.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> 3 mask
> nepresso Neville creatista plus
> le Creuset 40 cm oval pan
> Judith leiber $4 belt
> Kenneth Jay lane necklace $5
> nina Ricci necklace 50 cents


Nice finds! Very nice...


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> my father almost donated this Burberry trench coat.
> Fashion nova 2 pc. for $4


Glad you stopped your father! Lol!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Narnanz said:


> What a gorgeous blue and a classic cut....what size is that...42....is that a 16?


A French 42 is approximately a US 6-8ish. A US 16 is approximately a size 50.  The nice thing is, Chanel used to have a generous seam allowance that will allow you to alter the jackets to fit you.


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Leather said:


> A French 42 is approximately a US 6-8ish. A US 16 is approximately a size 50.  The nice thing is, Chanel used to have a generous seam allowance that will allow you to alter the jackets to fit you.


ok next question...whats US 6-8 in UK sizing....or Australia and New Zealand  sizes


----------



## Vintage Leather

Narnanz said:


> ok next question...whats US 6-8 in UK sizing....or Australia and New Zealand  sizes


According to my chart, a 42 FR is an Italian size 46, which is a UK size 14, and a US size 8.
That being said, your milage may vary; vintage and modern sizes are different, ect.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> According to my chart, a 42 FR is an Italian size 46, which is a UK size 14, and a US size 8.
> That being said, your milage may vary; vintage and modern sizes are different, ect.


In the US there is size deflation. I think they realized people bought more if they thought they were a smaller size. I wear the same size now that I did 20 years ago when I was a lot skinnier. And I wear a different size depending on what store I shop at.


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Leather said:


> According to my chart, a 42 FR is an Italian size 46, which is a UK size 14, and a US size 8.
> That being said, your milage may vary; vintage and modern sizes are different, ect.


thank you..I always get confused with all thd different sizes ranges around the world


----------



## chowlover2

magdalinka said:


> This Saturday I found my white whale. This Salvos is not a store I go into often. They are messy, disorganized and overpriced most of the time. Made a quick stop because I was around the corner. Lo and behold this gorgeous Chanel tweed jacket is staring right at me for $17.99. So surreal.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Narnanz

Seen at the thrift...Coach Fredrica silver loafers. $5...Not My Size...*sigh*..was so hoping.


----------



## Raven3766

Found this 80's belt for $2 today. I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Raven3766

I don't think I ever shared this. I found it while thrifting for $40 about 3 years ago. I just pulled it out. It's a Fendi Chef bag(?). It's pretty much new, I've never used it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I don't think I ever shared this. I found it while thrifting for $40 about 3 years ago. I just pulled it out. It's a Fendi Chef bag(?). It's pretty much new, I've never used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244488


That’s really nice!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Few things found over the past few weeks.
Just lovely items which I couldn't leave behind.
Gorgeous rose quartz ball $2
Murano style bowl with bullicante...so wish it had been Murano but sadly it's not. $5
Cute little Faigen Australia bag $5


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Few things found over the past few weeks.
> Just lovely items which I couldn't leave behind.
> Gorgeous rose quartz ball $2
> Murano style bowl with bullicante...so wish it had been Murano but sadly it's not. $5
> Cute little Faigen Australia bag $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248631
> View attachment 5248633
> View attachment 5248634


I love that rose quartz!

My parents visited Murano a very long time ago and got several things. I went to the Murano factory in Venezuela a long time ago and bought some things. One of my favorite items broke. That's the problem with glass.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Few things found over the past few weeks.
> Just lovely items which I couldn't leave behind.
> Gorgeous rose quartz ball $2
> Murano style bowl with bullicante...so wish it had been Murano but sadly it's not. $5
> Cute little Faigen Australia bag $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248631
> View attachment 5248633
> View attachment 5248634


The Rose Quartz is beautiful and even though it is not Murano, it is still very lovely. The handbag is always a plus with me!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I love that rose quartz!
> 
> My parents visited Murano a very long time ago and got several things. I went to the Murano factory in Venezuela a long time ago and bought some things. One of my favorite items broke. That's the problem with glass.


I was ment to go to Italy in 2020 and we were gong to Venice...so was hoping to get some glass there. Wont be for another year or two.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I was ment to go to Italy in 2020 and we were gong to Venice...so was hoping to get some glass there. Wont be for another year or two.


I know. I remember you having to cancel your trip. Such a shame!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> The Rose Quartz is beautiful and even though it is not Murano, it is still very lovely. The handbag is always a plus with me!


Its a lovely hunk of rose quartz...well its actually two pieces that have been stuck together and then worked. You can see tha join...but at $2 Im not complaining. 
The little bag is gorgeous...I want to get a different chaun for it thats longer and stronger.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I know. I remember you having to cancel your trip. Such a shame!


I will get there some time. 
Got my first Balenciaga as a consolation prize.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I will get there some time.
> Got my first Balenciaga as a consolation prize.


That's a nice consolation prize!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> I will get there some time.
> Got my first Balenciaga as a consolation prize.


Would love to see your bag! I want to go to Italy, it's my dream trip.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Would love to see your bag! I want to go to Italy, it's my dream trip.


----------



## americandreaming

Raven3766 said:


> Would love to see your bag! I want to go to Italy, it's my dream trip.


I love Italy!


----------



## LisaK026

I went to a yard sale today and found the most Pristine alligator bag I have ever seen (still has the original tag). It is fabulous.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
. Had to buy it! $20


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I went to a yard sale today and found the most Pristine alligator bag I have ever seen (still has the original tag). It is fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255102
> View attachment 5255102
> View attachment 5255104
> View attachment 5255105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had to buy it! $20


Nice find, beautiful bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

This was a fun buy! I found a replacement red bowl for my vintage Pyrex set. And since a green was available too, I thought, why not ….


----------



## Lake Effect

Lake Effect said:


> This was a fun buy! I found a replacement red bowl for my vintage Pyrex set. And since a green was available too, I thought, why not ….
> 
> View attachment 5255320


The back story it that years ago, when I was out for a day going to antique and collectable co-ops with my mom and older sister, I saw a set of vintage nesting Pyrex bowls in the primary colors, and as I like to say, it flipped on my gene for vintage collectables. Over a few years, I found them organically at thrift shops and my girl friend gave me the small blue bowl as I helped her clean out her mother's house. I was able to get them for $10 or less.
At going back 3 or 4 years ago, I broke the red one. I always kept an eye out at GW and collectable co-ops, but cheap Pyrex seemed to have dried up (eta, the vendor I mention below said GW's dirvert them to online listings for more $, which I can believe). I went to a flea market last week that I was at once almost 15 years ago. I had a little cabin fever and the ride is very pretty. There were also indoor venders. One indoor vender had the biggest array of floor to ceiling Pyrex I have ever seen. Everything I have seen at flea markets and on eBay, she had it and she had a ton of it. The owner was super busy and I found a back room loaded with Fiestaware and a stack of about 7 or 8 large yellow bowls and 3 red bowls and I thought great, I got my bowl.
To my disappointment the seller said she only sells in sets and she is saving the separates to make sets. She said on top of that, the red is hardest to find!
So yesterday I thought, I wonder if anyone is selling Pyrex on Craigslist. I almost fell off my chair when someone had just listed red, green and yellow bowls!!! I met up with the seller this morning and got my red for $15 and since the green is like new for all intense purposes, I got that for $20.   Not super cheap, but I feel like a got a good deal when all is said and done.


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> The back story it that years ago, when I was out for a day going to antique and collectable co-ops with my mom and older sister, I saw a set of vintage nesting Pyrex bowls in the primary colors, and as I like to say, it flipped on my gene for vintage collectables. Over a few years, I found them organically at thrift shops and my girl friend gave me the small blue bowl as I helped her clean out her mother's house. I was able to get them for $10 or less.
> At going back 3 or 4 years ago, I broke the red one. I always kept an eye out at GW and collectable co-ops, but cheap Pyrex seemed to have dried up (eta, the vendor I mention below said GW's dirvert them to online listings for more $, which I can believe). I went to a flea market last week that I was at once almost 15 years ago. I had a little cabin fever and the ride is very pretty. There were also indoor venders. One indoor vender had the biggest array of floor to ceiling Pyrex I have ever seen. Everything I have seen at flea markets and on eBay, she had it and she had a ton of it. The owner was super busy and I found a back room loaded with Fiestaware and a stack of about 7 or 8 large yellow bowls and 3 red bowls and I thought great, I got my bowl.
> To my disappointment the seller said she only sells in sets and she is saving the separates to make sets. She said on top of that, the red is hardest to find!
> So yesterday I thought, I wonder if anyone is selling Pyrex on Craigslist. I almost fell off my chair when someone had just listed red, green and yellow bowls!!! I met up with the seller this morning and got my red for $15 and since the green is like new for all intense purposes, I got that for $20.   Not super cheap, but I feel like a got a good deal when all is said and done.


The universe looked out for you


----------



## sdkitty

Lake Effect said:


> The back story it that years ago, when I was out for a day going to antique and collectable co-ops with my mom and older sister, I saw a set of vintage nesting Pyrex bowls in the primary colors, and as I like to say, it flipped on my gene for vintage collectables. Over a few years, I found them organically at thrift shops and my girl friend gave me the small blue bowl as I helped her clean out her mother's house. I was able to get them for $10 or less.
> At going back 3 or 4 years ago, I broke the red one. I always kept an eye out at GW and collectable co-ops, but cheap Pyrex seemed to have dried up (eta, the vendor I mention below said GW's dirvert them to online listings for more $, which I can believe). I went to a flea market last week that I was at once almost 15 years ago. I had a little cabin fever and the ride is very pretty. There were also indoor venders. One indoor vender had the biggest array of floor to ceiling Pyrex I have ever seen. Everything I have seen at flea markets and on eBay, she had it and she had a ton of it. The owner was super busy and I found a back room loaded with Fiestaware and a stack of about 7 or 8 large yellow bowls and 3 red bowls and I thought great, I got my bowl.
> To my disappointment the seller said she only sells in sets and she is saving the separates to make sets. She said on top of that, the red is hardest to find!
> So yesterday I thought, I wonder if anyone is selling Pyrex on Craigslist. I almost fell off my chair when someone had just listed red, green and yellow bowls!!! I met up with the seller this morning and got my red for $15 and since the green is like new for all intense purposes, I got that for $20.   Not super cheap, but I feel like a got a good deal when all is said and done.


and those are collectibales you can use and enjoy....not something delicate to place on a shelf 
we don't have that but we have Bauer old pottery, Fiests old and new, which we use


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I went to a yard sale today and found the most Pristine alligator bag I have ever seen (still has the original tag). It is fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255102
> View attachment 5255102
> View attachment 5255104
> View attachment 5255105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had to buy it! $20


Wow!!!


----------



## sdkitty

LisaK026 said:


> I went to a yard sale today and found the most Pristine alligator bag I have ever seen (still has the original tag). It is fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255102
> View attachment 5255102
> View attachment 5255104
> View attachment 5255105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had to buy it! $20


and suede lining


----------



## Lake Effect

sdkitty said:


> and those are collectibales you can use and enjoy....not something delicate to place on a shelf
> we don't have that but we have Bauer old pottery, Fiests old and new, which we use


So true, lol, that is how I broke my red bowl. It is my oatmeal bowl! I went through a weird phase where I broke several Pyrex pieces. When the first one broke, because I dropped it on the floor  (vinyl) I was all, the heck?? because I had dropped Pyrex before on the floor and it bounced. I believe I broke the red bowl when it slipped out of my hands over the sink.
I don't mind them it with a few scratches for a decent price, inside or out, because I will put them to use. I gave a refrigerator set to my sister. I just wasn't using it and I saw she had one she got from a neighbor she used. I told her to make sure she hand washes them.


----------



## Raven3766

Lake Effect said:


> This was a fun buy! I found a replacement red bowl for my vintage Pyrex set. And since a green was available too, I thought, why not ….
> 
> View attachment 5255320


They are beautiful! I have a few pieces of Pyrex. I would love to collect, but don't have the room or can't find pieces reasonably priced.  You did great! Congratulations!


----------



## Narnanz

I like Mesh bags and I cannot lie...you other sisters can't deny...
Two no name and the large one is vintage Oroton.
The silver is so gorgeous...I have to chain off to clean


----------



## Lake Effect

Raven3766 said:


> They are beautiful! I have a few pieces of Pyrex. I would love to collect, but don't have the room or can't find pieces reasonably priced.  You did great! Congratulations!


Thank you! 
I don't have the room either, which is good, since that put the brakes on collecting. And I now have two sets of bowls, a full primary and now an additional mismatched  set. It consists of a second 4 qt yellow I had, the new 2.5 qt green, and I had found sitting in the top of a dumpster ages ago like new, a 1.5 qt while snowflake garland and 1.5 pint blue snowflake garland. I'll hold onto my back up set for now ...


----------



## Raven3766

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you!
> I don't have the room either, which is good, since that put the brakes on collecting. And I now have two sets of bowls, a full primary and now an additional mismatched  set. It consists of a second 4 qt yellow I had, the new 2.5 qt green, and I had found sitting in the top of a dumpster ages ago like new, a 1.5 qt while snowflake garland and 1.5 pint blue snowflake garland. I'll hold onto my back up set for now ...


I have 4 pieces. I have a shiny yellow with green ivy. I will take a pic.


----------



## Raven3766

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you!
> I don't have the room either, which is good, since that put the brakes on collecting. And I now have two sets of bowls, a full primary and now an additional mismatched  set. It consists of a second 4 qt yellow I had, the new 2.5 qt green, and I had found sitting in the top of a dumpster ages ago like new, a 1.5 qt while snowflake garland and 1.5 pint blue snowflake garland. I'll hold onto my back up set for now ...


So here are my pretties...


----------



## Narnanz

Tnrifted yesterday for $8 this Coach ergo Shoulder bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Also found this week my first ever Diane Von Furstenberg ...Victer boyfriend open front blazer.$8nz


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Also found this week my first ever Diane Von Furstenberg ...Victer boyfriend open front blazer.$8nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259630
> View attachment 5259631


The Coach looks great and a black jacket is always a winner! It goes with everything! Nice finds...


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Narnanz said:


> Tnrifted yesterday for $8 this Coach ergo Shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259629



That's really pretty!


----------



## LisaK026

I found this today. My eyes popped outta my head when I saw it. If you know anything about Dedham Pottery, it is really unusual to find anything other than a bunny on it. I scored!


----------



## chowlover2

I love that!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I found this today. My eyes popped outta my head when I saw it. If you know anything about Dedham Pottery, it is really unusual to find anything other than a bunny on it. I scored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262790


Beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

Not a big brand but a nice bag for the price. HYPE leather bag in the loveliest leather and fabulous red. $5 ...worth it.


----------



## LisaK026

So I have been looking for a picnic table for about 5 years. Even had a large amount of money set aside for it. I wanted to have one made, and it costs over $1000, due to the price of wood. I finally found a used one on Marketplace yesterday for $200 and jumped on it, when I went to look at it today I saw a World Market sticker on the bottom of the bench and went home and started searching. SCORE!! And it is a really solid table. I am so happy.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> So I have been looking for a picnic table for about 5 years. Even had a large amount of money set aside for it. I wanted to have one made, and it costs over $1000, due to the price of wood. I finally found a used one on Marketplace yesterday for $200 and jumped on it, when I went to look at it today I saw a World Market sticker on the bottom of the bench and went home and started searching. SCORE!! And it is a really solid table. I am so happy.
> 
> View attachment 5278398


Congrats, she's pretty.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> So I have been looking for a picnic table for about 5 years. Even had a large amount of money set aside for it. I wanted to have one made, and it costs over $1000, due to the price of wood. I finally found a used one on Marketplace yesterday for $200 and jumped on it, when I went to look at it today I saw a World Market sticker on the bottom of the bench and went home and started searching. SCORE!! And it is a really solid table. I am so happy.
> 
> View attachment 5278398


Great score!!


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> So I have been looking for a picnic table for about 5 years. Even had a large amount of money set aside for it. I wanted to have one made, and it costs over $1000, due to the price of wood. I finally found a used one on Marketplace yesterday for $200 and jumped on it, when I went to look at it today I saw a World Market sticker on the bottom of the bench and went home and started searching. SCORE!! And it is a really solid table. I am so happy.
> 
> View attachment 5278398


I love Marketplace for furniture. I have made many great buys the past year for a fraction of original value.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I paid $100 for this bombe chest and have seen them for $2000 in retail stores.


----------



## Simplyput

It has been a while... Wishing everyone happy holidays. Not all the pictures.
Hermes scarf from red, white & blue for $5
Aquacafe nib coffeemaker $5 flea market
Three dyed agate necklaces $18 a piece
shearing Dominic bellisimo jacket $10
Fox fur lambswool baya coat $4, this crazy old lady wanted to trade it for a picture frame
Rebecca minkoff white hobo bag $20
elite Tahari Asian print dress $2
I paid too much for the shoes.
The man who sold me the nepresso breville creatista coffeemaker wasn't at the flea market, his mother in law was and I got four pairs of jeans Chanel Jeans, prada jeans, a nwt missoni dress and a Chanel top for $26. 
Kate spade bag $8


----------



## SakuraSakura

$30.00 Coach Madison Symthe Satchel. It appears to be brand new! For some reason I cannot screenshot on my phone so stock pictures must suffice!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> $30.00 Coach Madison Symthe Satchel. It appears to be brand new! For some reason I cannot screenshot on my phone so stock pictures must suffice!


 Very nice!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Very nice!!



Thanks, Tomsmom! I hope your Christmas was lovely.


----------



## Raven3766

Happy New Year everyone! It's been an interesting thrifting year.  My wish is for all of you to find your dream bag or "great find". With that being said, what is your dream bag or "great find"? I will start, my great find would be a vintage Chanel brooch.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New Year everyone! It's been an interesting thrifting year.  My wish is for all of you to find your dream bag or "great find". With that being said, what is your dream bag or "great find"? I will start, my great find would be a vintage Chanel brooch.



I hope your holiday were lovely too, Raven! It's nice to hear from you. 

As always I'm hoping to find a vintage Chanel classic flap. I hope this is the year that I'm finally able to find one. 
I'd love to find another Fendi baguette and a Pucci scarf. And of course I'm always looking for those Coach Soho Flaps... 

I'm always looking for beautiful scarves, shoes and bags. 

What are your dream finds?


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New Year everyone! It's been an interesting thrifting year.  My wish is for all of you to find your dream bag or "great find". With that being said, what is your dream bag or "great find"? I will start, my great find would be a vintage Chanel brooch.


Happy New Year Raven...so nice to see you.

My dream find would be a Gucci at the thrift or a Bonnie Cashin...and these are dream finds...completely in my dreams.
I'm so lucky I found fendi and Dior and Coach ag my thrift stores.


----------



## Narnanz

Did we ever do Our best finds for 2021?


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New Year everyone! It's been an interesting thrifting year.  My wish is for all of you to find your dream bag or "great find". With that being said, what is your dream bag or "great find"? I will start, my great find would be a vintage Chanel brooch.


Happy new year to you too! My dream find is a vintage Coach safari bag or pony express, or a BV nodini. My best finds are a Balenciaga club bag for $40 and a down coat for $1.50. I got a vintage Fendi for $5 and a Coach Bonnie Cashin for $23. Once I got 3 lizard Dunhill wallets for $1.50 each. They retailed for over $800 each.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Did we ever do Our best finds for 2021?


I didn't find a lot in 2021. I didn't do a lot of thrifting. My best find was a kindle for $2.26. I use it every day. As a prime member, Amazon is constantly giving me free kindle books so I've never had to buy a book since I got it.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Did we ever do Our best finds for 2021?


No, we didn't. Let me search my 2021 finds. You know 2021 was difficult for thrifting. I had a lot of hits and misses.  Some of the items I have found recently are not in the best condition, but I will carry or gift it away. Let me see if I can post.


----------



## Raven3766

Recently I found, Ferragamo, Tods, Coach, and Bottega. I find items, but they are not always in the best condition. The edges of all the large bags shows wear. The Ferragamo has interior pen markings and a stain. There is pen on the exterior of the Coach, I may be able to remove it, and the Tods has exterior rubbing, but I guess they are okay.


----------



## Narnanz

Thrifted finds for me were not a lot...I did buy a lot of crap which I love but don't need. 
Coach Demi pouch thingy for $3
Coach Ergo Shoulder bag $6
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hype leather Jordan hobo $6 I think


Buys not thrifted that were a good price
Fendi B Buckle bag NZ$340


Prada late 90s early 2000s nylon shoulder bag NZ$340
	

		
			
		

		
	



I found a heap of sunglasses but gave them away. 
Found last week a sterling silver malacite bracelet for $4
	

		
			
		

		
	



Coach Winnie in Red for NZ$287
Coach ergo small in leaf for NZ$100
Not much else to talk about really. 
Got a few others bought from Its Hadrian but currently stuck in Auckland due to new year holidays..hoping I get them on weds or Thursday 
Will show them then.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Recently I found, Ferragamo, Tods, Coach, and Bottega. I find items, but they are not always in the best condition.
> View attachment 5285919
> View attachment 5285920
> View attachment 5285921
> View attachment 5285922


Love the Tods and the Ferragamo...that yellow is fabulous


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted finds for me were not a lot...I did buy a lot of crap which I love but don't need.
> Coach Demi pouch thingy for $3
> Coach Ergo Shoulder bag $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285912
> 
> Hype leather Jordan hobo $6 I think
> View attachment 5285913
> 
> Buys not thrifted that were a good price
> Fendi B Buckle bag NZ$340
> View attachment 5285915
> 
> Prada late 90s early 2000s nylon shoulder bag NZ$340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285916
> 
> I found a heap of sunglasses but gave them away.
> Found last week a sterling silver malacite bracelet for $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285918
> 
> Coach Winnie in Red for NZ$287
> Coach ergo small in leaf for NZ$100
> Not much else to talk about really.
> Got a few others bought from Its Hadrian but currently stuck in Auckland due to new year holidays..hoping I get them on weds or Thursday
> Will show them then.


Your finds are fabulous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New Year everyone! It's been an interesting thrifting year.  My wish is for all of you to find your dream bag or "great find". With that being said, what is your dream bag or "great find"? I will start, my great find would be a vintage Chanel brooch.


My dream bag would be a Hermes bag to find at the thrift. So far I’ve thrifted Coach, Chanel, Balenciaga, Burberry, Mulberry.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Thrifted finds for me were not a lot...I did buy a lot of crap which I love but don't need.
> Coach Demi pouch thingy for $3
> Coach Ergo Shoulder bag $6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285912
> 
> Hype leather Jordan hobo $6 I think
> View attachment 5285913
> 
> Buys not thrifted that were a good price
> Fendi B Buckle bag NZ$340
> View attachment 5285915
> 
> Prada late 90s early 2000s nylon shoulder bag NZ$340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285916
> 
> I found a heap of sunglasses but gave them away.
> Found last week a sterling silver malacite bracelet for $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285918
> 
> Coach Winnie in Red for NZ$287
> Coach ergo small in leaf for NZ$100
> Not much else to talk about really.
> Got a few others bought from Its Hadrian but currently stuck in Auckland due to new year holidays..hoping I get them on weds or Thursday
> Will show them then.


I love that Fendi!


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is a super lazy picture but I thrifted Alexander Wang Koris for $7.19.


----------



## Simplyput

I still have some finds from 2021.  I got this Louis Vuitton Epi Cluny bag from November 1994. It is in like new condition. I couldn't believe they only wanted $60. I saw a fake Louis Vuitton the previous week there for $150, but mine is authentic. 

My best finds for 2021...

Got a Tory Burch blazer for free
A Cabachon Garnet 14k necklace for $2
Gucci & Prada jeans for $5 EACH
Authentic Chanel brooch for $10
Louis Vuitton Monceau Epi $50
Louis Vuitton cluny Epi $60
Vintage Gucci bag $17
vintage Gucci $3
two Burberry brit shirts $10 a piece
breville creatista plus $50
two pairs of prada & Jimmy Choo (too much) 
Hermes scarf for $5
Hermes scarf $4
Gucci scarf $2
$2100 Gucci backpack $60

Someone was asking on Instagram if those of us that thrift would sell...i was saying some of the things I find I really believe they were once in a lifetime finds like my Louis Vuitton keepalls I found in 19 and the person on on Instagram said they remembered when I posted those keepalls and they also think they were once in a lifetime finds.

I don't have problem finding stuff. It is the money spend paying for the gas to get to the stores.


----------



## Tomsmom

I love this excellent condition Reed Krakoff bag that was pilled in and overlooked in a shopping basket full of handbags


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I love this excellent condition Reed Krakoff bag that was pilled in and overlooked in a shopping basket full of handbags
> 
> View attachment 5289758


This is gorgeous! I love the colors and the size. I had one in black and gave it to my niece. If it looked like this, it would have never happened.


----------



## Dani90126

Hello all, I'm sorry if this isn't the place for this question, I'm new to this forum thing. So, I'm not sure if I've been had by a 'vivienne westwood pour point jacket' I recently just bought from ebay and wanted to see what you guys think  thanks in advance.


----------



## LisaK026

Narnanz said:


> Did we ever do Our best finds for 2021?


 Hands down by far my best find ever (found in 2021 on Craig's List)$70. I'd been buying pieces of it for years and they are very scarce.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Narnanz

Coach MMF Double corner zip wristlet..NZ$5...bargain for me


----------



## Raven3766

Found a Alviero Martini Tote ($6) and I believe a vintage Winnie Coach($20).


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Found a Alviero Martini Tote ($6) and I believe a vintage Winnie Coach($20).
> 
> View attachment 5295663
> View attachment 5295664


That coach looks amazing!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> That coach looks amazing!


Thanks Tomsmom, it is in very good shape. I think she's sweet.


----------



## *Jenn*

Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 5295663




OMG she is adorable!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Found a Alviero Martini Tote ($6) and I believe a vintage Winnie Coach($20).
> 
> View attachment 5295663
> View attachment 5295664


You got a Winnie for 20!!!!!!!!!!!.....wow what a deal.


----------



## Raven3766

*Jenn* said:


> OMG she is adorable!!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> You got a Winnie for 20!!!!!!!!!!!.....wow what a deal.


That was so funny, thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> That was so funny, thank you for the laugh.


mine set me back $287 including shipping...I would have screamed out loud for a winnie at 20


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> mine set me back $287 including shipping...I would have screamed out loud for a winnie at 20


Well she's going to another home by way of the bay. Say bye bye to Winnie. She's too small for me. She is a cutie pie.


----------



## whateve

LisaK026 said:


> Hands down by far my best find ever (found in 2021 on Craig's List)$70. I'd been buying pieces of it for years and they are very scarce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love this pattern. I may have a teapot in it. I can't check now as everything is packed up.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Well she's going to another home by way of the bay. Say bye bye to Winnie. She's too small for me. She is a cutie pie.


There are people on the Coach vintage chat thread that would be clamoring for that Winnie. You should make a great profit on it. They are selling like hotcakes.


----------



## cdean724

“Vintage” Celine Mini Luggage ($385)


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> There are people on the Coach vintage chat thread that would be clamoring for that Winnie. You should make a great profit on it. They are selling like hotcakes.


It's happening now! I had no idea.


----------



## Raven3766

I'm in the process of letting some of my vintage Coach babies go.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I'm in the process of letting some of my vintage Coach babies go.


....


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I'm in the process of letting some of my vintage Coach babies go.


Best of luck to you !!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Best of luck to you !!


Thank you Tomsmom. I was on the Coach Hall of Shame thread at 4am this morning, could not sleep.  It scared me! There so many people that either do or possibly, honestly don't know they are fake.  The ones that do, shame...shame on them.  If I didn't know, there would be no excuse.  I did not want to be added to the Hall, so I am getting them authenticated as I go.  I never want to handle fakes.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> ....


I see you Narnanz on the authentication thread...  Narnanz, I have just counted. I have somewhere between, maybe a little over 45 vintage Coach. I will not authenticate and post too many; it's too much work.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz, thank you for the comment on the Coach authentication thread. I've owned that bag for quite a while.  I couldn't find it online for sale, only on Pinterest.


----------



## BeenBurned

Generally, I'm a bit creeped buying preowned shoes at thrift stores unless there's little evidence of use and amazingly, I do find decent new items. 

Such is my latest bargain -- Koolaburra by Ugg boots, $7.99 with 20% coupon = $6.39! And they couldn't have been worn more than a handful of times -- AND BEST OF ALL, in my size!


----------



## Raven3766

BeenBurned said:


> Generally, I'm a bit creeped buying preowned shoes at thrift stores unless there's little evidence of use and amazingly, I do find decent new items.
> 
> Such is my latest bargain -- Koolaburra by Ugg boots, $7.99 with 20% coupon = $6.39! And they couldn't have been worn more than a handful of times -- AND BEST OF ALL, in my size!
> 
> View attachment 5303111
> View attachment 5303112


I think I have the bag to match. BeenBurned, I sent you a message.


----------



## Tomsmom

BeenBurned said:


> Generally, I'm a bit creeped buying preowned shoes at thrift stores unless there's little evidence of use and amazingly, I do find decent new items.
> 
> Such is my latest bargain -- Koolaburra by Ugg boots, $7.99 with 20% coupon = $6.39! And they couldn't have been worn more than a handful of times -- AND BEST OF ALL, in my size!
> 
> View attachment 5303111
> View attachment 5303112


You did great!


----------



## BeenBurned

Raven3766 said:


> I think I have the bag to match. BeenBurned, I sent you a message.





Tomsmom said:


> You did great!


Thank you both!


----------



## sdkitty

Frame jeans like these except without the ripped knees - $35 at local consignment store.  and I had credit for selling something so they were $2.  Hope they will be favorites.  I've made lots of mistakes on jeans.
Le Original Patina – FRAME (frame-store.com)


----------



## Tomsmom

Mcq Alexander McQueen leather bag with silver studs. The bag is so so clean inside and out.


----------



## Girlfromgent

Last year, I pulled out a Chanel Chaines wool scarf from a pile of scarves. I remember spending quite some time in the thrift shop, trying to figure out if it was fake or not (no care label on the scarf). I finally caved in and bought it (15€).
I did some research afterwards and found some online consignment stores selling the same scarf.
It really has a high quality feel when you touch it. In any case, I really like it!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Mcq Alexander McQueen leather bag with silver studs. The bag is so so clean inside and out.
> 
> View attachment 5305280
> 
> View attachment 5305281


Tomsmom! I love it! This is such a nice bag, great size.


----------



## Girlfromgent

I have been going though the older posts in this thread and loving all the thrift/consignment finds  I also love thrift shopping and second hand clothing. I have been doing it for years. I love finding these gems, having a good bargain, but most of all, I love doing the research and learning about the fashion 
So, I am happy to be here 

I am in quarantine for 7 days because I got covid now and I am bored out of my mind at home! Help me kill some time while I share some of my finds with you 


Max Mara Weekend dress 15€
Michael Kors Leather dress 25€
Rachel Roy silk taffeta dress... this made my heart sing! I am a bit into sewing myself, andI love the way this dress is constructed, it is so pretty.  I paid 50€ for it (the consignment store had a final sale)
Longchamp Le Pliage Tweed (I can't remember what I paid for it, something like 15-20€)
DVF dress 25€
YSL wool scarf 12€
Marc Jacobs bag (I found it a long time ago when I used to live in the US) I sold this one, the quality was super nice though
Delvaux Le Pin bucket bag 40€


----------



## Raven3766

Girlfromgent said:


> I have been going though the older posts in this thread and loving all the thrift/consignment finds  I also love thrift shopping and second hand clothing. I have been doing it for years. I love finding these gems, having a good bargain, but most of all, I love doing the research and learning about the fashion
> So, I am happy to be here
> 
> I am in quarantine for 7 days because I got covid now and I am bored out of my mind at home! Help me kill some time while I share some of my finds with you
> 
> 
> Max Mara Weekend dress 15€
> Michael Kors Leather dress 25€
> Rachel Roy silk taffeta dress... this made my heart sing! I am a bit into sewing myself, andI love the way this dress is constructed, it is so pretty.  I paid 50€ for it (the consignment store had a final sale)
> Longchamp Le Pliage Tweed (I can't remember what I paid for it, something like 15-20€)
> DVF dress 25€
> YSL wool scarf 12€
> Marc Jacobs bag (I found it a long time ago when I used to live in the US) I sold this one, the quality was super nice though
> Delvaux Le Pin bucket bag 40€
> 
> View attachment 5305746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305755


Welcome and everything is beautiful .  I have never heard of Delvaux. That's one of the things I love about this thread, there is always someone to teach you something new. Once again, welcome and feel better.


----------



## Girlfromgent

Raven3766 said:


> Welcome and everything is beautiful .  I have never heard of Delvaux. That's one of the things I love about this thread, there is always someone to teach you something new. Once again, welcome and feel better.


Thank you for the warm welcome   
Delvaux is a Belgian brand, they make lux handmade leather goods. They have two famous purse models, Delvaux Le Brilliant and Delvaux Le Tempête, and like Hermes, the prices can get astronomical - especially if they are using exotic leathers.
It is kind of like the Hermes equivalent in Belgium, though not as famous. I think they are quite well known in Asian countries.


----------



## Tomsmom

Girlfromgent said:


> I have been going though the older posts in this thread and loving all the thrift/consignment finds  I also love thrift shopping and second hand clothing. I have been doing it for years. I love finding these gems, having a good bargain, but most of all, I love doing the research and learning about the fashion
> So, I am happy to be here
> 
> I am in quarantine for 7 days because I got covid now and I am bored out of my mind at home! Help me kill some time while I share some of my finds with you
> 
> 
> Max Mara Weekend dress 15€
> Michael Kors Leather dress 25€
> Rachel Roy silk taffeta dress... this made my heart sing! I am a bit into sewing myself, andI love the way this dress is constructed, it is so pretty.  I paid 50€ for it (the consignment store had a final sale)
> Longchamp Le Pliage Tweed (I can't remember what I paid for it, something like 15-20€)
> DVF dress 25€
> YSL wool scarf 12€
> Marc Jacobs bag (I found it a long time ago when I used to live in the US) I sold this one, the quality was super nice though
> Delvaux Le Pin bucket bag 40€
> 
> View attachment 5305746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305755


Beautiful finds!!  I love that scarf and all the dresses!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Girlfromgent said:


> I have been going though the older posts in this thread and loving all the thrift/consignment finds  I also love thrift shopping and second hand clothing. I have been doing it for years. I love finding these gems, having a good bargain, but most of all, I love doing the research and learning about the fashion
> So, I am happy to be here
> 
> I am in quarantine for 7 days because I got covid now and I am bored out of my mind at home! Help me kill some time while I share some of my finds with you
> 
> 
> Max Mara Weekend dress 15€
> Michael Kors Leather dress 25€
> Rachel Roy silk taffeta dress... this made my heart sing! I am a bit into sewing myself, andI love the way this dress is constructed, it is so pretty.  I paid 50€ for it (the consignment store had a final sale)
> Longchamp Le Pliage Tweed (I can't remember what I paid for it, something like 15-20€)
> DVF dress 25€
> YSL wool scarf 12€
> Marc Jacobs bag (I found it a long time ago when I used to live in the US) I sold this one, the quality was super nice though
> Delvaux Le Pin bucket bag 40€
> 
> View attachment 5305746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305755


Love the MbyMJ tote and the taffeta dress


----------



## Tomsmom

I also scored this gorgeous Love Moschino coat with a bow on the front. Way too small for me so off to PM!


----------



## Raven3766

I finally found one! It was $30.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I finally found one! It was $30.
> View attachment 5306114


Wow nice!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Wow nice!!!


Thanks, I'm still ing on that Moschino! That is an awesome find!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks, I'm still ing on that Moschino! That is an awesome find!


Thank you !  I did a double take when it was on the rack of things people had tried on and was to be put back.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !  I did a double take when it was on the rack of things people had tried on and was to be put back.


Right place at the right time. Look, I've dressed my mannequin!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Right place at the right time. Look, I've dressed my mannequin!
> View attachment 5306245


Beautiful Raven!


----------



## A1aGypsy

That tweed Longchamp!!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Happy New year, I'm getting ready for a dye job.


Hi Raven...did you ever get this dyed?


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Hi Raven...did you ever get this dyed?


I was afraid; didn't have the nerve, but I am going to dye a Coach for practice.  I will keep you posted. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Raven3766

I love this mannequin. I don't know if I ever shared, but this is a Christian Lacroix coat.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I love this mannequin. I don't know if I ever shared, but this is a Christian Lacroix coat.
> View attachment 5307543


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> That is gorgeous!


Thx Tomsmom. In the past I didn't want to sell clothing because I couldn't shoe it appropriately, now I can!


----------



## BeenBurned

Raven3766 said:


> I love this mannequin. I don't know if I ever shared, but this is a Christian Lacroix coat.
> View attachment 5307543


So pretty!


----------



## 880

LisaK026 said:


> Hands down by far my best find ever (found in 2021 on Craig's List)$70. I'd been buying pieces of it for years and they are very scarce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congrats! I buy this pattern too (to mix with other blue and white) you got an amazing deal


----------



## Raven3766

BeenBurned said:


> So pretty!


 Thank you BeenBurned, I meant show instead of shoe. I was typing from my cell.


----------



## Narnanz

Well that form is a 'shoe-in" for best dressed!!
So its apropriate really.


----------



## Raven3766

Alright, so please have a little patience for me. I played dress up...
3 Scaasi dresses





Valentino, Yves Saint Laurent, and Fred Perlberg




The last dress is very special to me. My mom purchased it for me when I was in my first year in college. She loved shopping for me, and I refused to donate it. She had such good taste. You should have seen the purple dress and shoes she purchased for my Prince concert.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Alright, so please have a little patience for me. I played dress up...
> 3 Scaasi dresses
> View attachment 5308026
> View attachment 5308027
> View attachment 5308028
> View attachment 5308029
> 
> Valentino, Yves Saint Laurent, and Fred Perlberg
> View attachment 5308033
> View attachment 5308034
> View attachment 5308035
> 
> The last dress is very special to me. My mom purchased it for me when I was in my first year in college. She loved shopping for me, and I refused to donate it. She had such good taste. You should have seen the purple dress and shoes she purchased for my Prince concert.
> View attachment 5308047


That last black is gorgeous...I wouldnt donate it either.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> That last black is gorgeous...I wouldnt donate it either.


Thank you so much Narnanz.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Alright, so please have a little patience for me. I played dress up...
> 3 Scaasi dresses
> View attachment 5308026
> View attachment 5308027
> View attachment 5308028
> View attachment 5308029
> 
> Valentino, Yves Saint Laurent, and Fred Perlberg
> View attachment 5308033
> View attachment 5308034
> View attachment 5308035
> 
> The last dress is very special to me. My mom purchased it for me when I was in my first year in college. She loved shopping for me, and I refused to donate it. She had such good taste. You should have seen the purple dress and shoes she purchased for my Prince concert.
> View attachment 5308047


Gorgeous dresses Raven, there’s no way I could donate that black lace either, it’s beautiful.


----------



## Narnanz

HOBO Lauren Wallet..NZ$4
Fossil Maddie sunglasses $2


----------



## BigPurseSue

Girlfromgent said:


> I have been going though the older posts in this thread and loving all the thrift/consignment finds  I also love thrift shopping and second hand clothing. I have been doing it for years. I love finding these gems, having a good bargain, but most of all, I love doing the research and learning about the fashion
> So, I am happy to be here
> 
> I am in quarantine for 7 days because I got covid now and I am bored out of my mind at home! Help me kill some time while I share some of my finds with you
> 
> 
> Max Mara Weekend dress 15€
> Michael Kors Leather dress 25€
> Rachel Roy silk taffeta dress... this made my heart sing! I am a bit into sewing myself, andI love the way this dress is constructed, it is so pretty.  I paid 50€ for it (the consignment store had a final sale)
> Longchamp Le Pliage Tweed (I can't remember what I paid for it, something like 15-20€)
> DVF dress 25€
> YSL wool scarf 12€
> Marc Jacobs bag (I found it a long time ago when I used to live in the US) I sold this one, the quality was super nice though
> Delvaux Le Pin bucket bag 40€
> 
> View attachment 5305746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305755



Omigosh, I LOVE that Rachel Roy taffeta dress! I'm a sewer too and like you I'm in awe of the construction. Rather retro yet modern. Great find. The Longchamp tweed is pretty special too.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Some Coach goodies... $45 for both. They're immaculate.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Some Coach goodies... $45 for both. They're immaculate.


Love the poppy! I'd love to see another picture of the other one. Is it straw?


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Love the poppy! I'd love to see another picture of the other one. Is it straw?


----------



## whateve

That's beautiful!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Girlfromgent said:


> I have been going though the older posts in this thread and loving all the thrift/consignment finds  I also love thrift shopping and second hand clothing. I have been doing it for years. I love finding these gems, having a good bargain, but most of all, I love doing the research and learning about the fashion
> So, I am happy to be here
> 
> I am in quarantine for 7 days because I got covid now and I am bored out of my mind at home! Help me kill some time while I share some of my finds with you



Hope you're recovering well from Covid! Love everything you've posted, especially the DVF dress  Europeans are spoiled when it comes to thrifting high-end, quality pieces - Lucky You!
I haven't been able to enjoy wearing my thrift-finds due to lockdowns etc., but like yourself, I _really_ enjoy researching and learning about fashion and history of designers.
Feel better, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tomsmom

I can’t remember if I ever posted the Fendi chef’s bag with pocket I thrifted last year. She was just sitting there in a shopping cart with a bunch of other bags waiting for me lol!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I can’t remember if I ever posted the Fendi chef’s bag with pocket I thrifted last year. She was just sitting there in a shopping cart with a bunch of other bags waiting for me lol!
> 
> View attachment 5314240


What is for you is for YOU! Great find Tomsmom. This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> What is for you is for YOU! Great find Tomsmom. This bag is gorgeous!


Thank you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Todays thrifted bag is a Proenza Schouler, I have no idea what the name is but it converts to a back pack. I was looking the bag over and quickly saw the interior was leather and the inside pocket was their monogram fabric then I looked and found their name. It was hanging with all the bags not deemed good enough for behind the counter .


----------



## Girlfromgent

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Hope you're recovering well from Covid! Love everything you've posted, especially the DVF dress  Europeans are spoiled when it comes to thrifting high-end, quality pieces - Lucky You!
> I haven't been able to enjoy wearing my thrift-finds due to lockdowns etc., but like yourself, I _really_ enjoy researching and learning about fashion and history of designers.
> Feel better, and thanks for sharing!



What a lovely comment!  
I am feeling much better. It lasted a week, and felt like a terrible cold but I am glad it is done. Hopefully this pandemic will be finished soon.

 I really like the DVF dress too, it is really well cut to hug a female body in all the right places  Looking forward to spring - summer season to wear it, the bright colors are IN this coming season.

Indeed, in Europe, it is not unusual to come across  big brands in consignment stores, and sometimes in thrift stores. Like everybody else, I get a big thrill when I come across Hermes scarves for 1€, but my love of sewing drags me into consignment stores to touch the fabric of a Chanel jacket, look at the amazing construction of a Balmain blazer...even if I can not buy them at the consigment prices yet.

The other day, I tried on a black Balmain blazer, and had to really hit my brakes to not to put 120€ on the counter and buy it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tomsmom said:


> Todays thrifted bag is a Proenza Schouler, I have no idea what the name is but it converts to a back pack. I was looking the bag over and quickly saw the interior was leather and the inside pocket was their monogram fabric then I looked and found their name. It was hanging with all the bags not deemed good enough for behind the counter .
> 
> View attachment 5314517


I need to tag along when you go shopping!!!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Girlfromgent said:


> What a lovely comment!
> I am feeling much better. It lasted a week, and felt like a terrible cold but I am glad it is done. Hopefully this pandemic will be finished soon.
> 
> I really like the DVF dress too, it is really well cut to hug a female body in all the right places  Looking forward to spring - summer season to wear it, the bright colors are IN this coming season.
> 
> Indeed, in Europe, it is not unusual to come across  big brands in consignment stores, and sometimes in thrift stores. Like everybody else, I get a big thrill when I come across Hermes scarves for 1€, but my love of sewing drags me into consignment stores to touch the fabric of a Chanel jacket, look at the amazing construction of a Balmain blazer...even if I can not buy them at the consigment prices yet.
> 
> The other day, I tried on a black Balmain blazer, and had to really hit my brakes to not to put 120€ on the counter and buy it



So glad you're feeling better!
Bright colours for S/S season are exactly what the world needs right now to bring some joy and exuberance back into our lives. I would love to see everyone dress to the nines, and as my moniker states "_when you look good, you feel good_" (and vice-versa)!

Hermes scarf for 1€ is beyond comprehension on this side of the world! Although, I did come across this Prada at a church sale for a few dollars. Hoping that someday, I'll be able to make it back to the other side of the pond, and indulge in some vintage shopping! In the meantime, I shall continue to live vicariously through this forum and all the lovely finds posted here...


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

A few days ago, I stopped in to a thrift shop 'just for a browse' after dropping off some donations.
This lovely Courrèges Paris followed me home  I'm still researching the time frame, but thinking it's late 80s or 90s? She needs some deep conditioning, and new straps, but otherwise great quality and practical to boot!


----------



## IntheOcean

Tomsmom said:


> Todays thrifted bag is a Proenza Schouler, I have no idea what the name is but it converts to a back pack. I was looking the bag over and quickly saw the interior was leather and the inside pocket was their monogram fabric then I looked and found their name. It was hanging with all the bags not deemed good enough for behind the counter .
> 
> View attachment 5314517


Congrats on your find!  It's a Proenza Schouler Courier bag. https://www.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-courier/


----------



## Tomsmom

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on your find!  It's a Proenza Schouler Courier bag. https://www.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-courier/


Thank you !


----------



## SakuraSakura

$16.39 Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAC


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Todays thrifted bag is a Proenza Schouler, I have no idea what the name is but it converts to a back pack. I was looking the bag over and quickly saw the interior was leather and the inside pocket was their monogram fabric then I looked and found their name. It was hanging with all the bags not deemed good enough for behind the counter .
> 
> View attachment 5314517


wow
I rarely go into thrift stores but the ones I go into don't have bags like this.  congrats


----------



## SakuraSakura

Spotted... and bought.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Scored these platform Marc Jacobs for a great price! They’re a little wacky, but I love them!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Sophie-Rose said:


> Scored these platform Marc Jacobs for a great price! They’re a little wacky, but I love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321295


Love them!


----------



## Narnanz

Ok Question Time.

When you are thrifting , what is the first item you look at?
Do you got straight to the bags, or look at the clothes first?

Me....I walk into Salvation Army and go to the Sunglasses first.... then around the corner to the bags and then turn around and look at the scarves.
Its a small store.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Ok Question Time.
> 
> When you are thrifting , what is the first item you look at?
> Do you got straight to the bags, or look at the clothes first?
> 
> Me....I walk into Salvation Army and go to the Sunglasses first.... then around the corner to the bags and then turn around and look at the scarves.
> Its a small store.


SA, go to the home area, shoes, purses, jewelry (always an unnecessary stop), scarves, and exit if I don't find anything. 
GW, the island, top shelves, pictures, vinyl, books, and exit.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Ok Question Time.
> 
> When you are thrifting , what is the first item you look at?
> Do you got straight to the bags, or look at the clothes first?
> 
> Me....I walk into Salvation Army and go to the Sunglasses first.... then around the corner to the bags and then turn around and look at the scarves.
> Its a small store.


Bags, wallets, premium stuff - the things behind glass (sometimes I look at this first), home section, jewelry, clothes. It often depends on the layout of the store and if something catches my eye.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

For me it depends on store layout, and if i have any particular  ‘needs/wants’ at the time…


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Ok Question Time.
> 
> When you are thrifting , what is the first item you look at?
> Do you got straight to the bags, or look at the clothes first?
> 
> Me....I walk into Salvation Army and go to the Sunglasses first.... then around the corner to the bags and then turn around and look at the scarves.
> Its a small store.


Bags behind the counter, then bags not behind the counter, clothes , shoes then house wares/furniture.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> Ok Question Time.
> 
> When you are thrifting , what is the first item you look at?
> Do you got straight to the bags, or look at the clothes first?
> 
> Me....I walk into Salvation Army and go to the Sunglasses first.... then around the corner to the bags and then turn around and look at the scarves.
> Its a small store.


I'm still learning about how to thrift "properly,"  During lock-down, it was a bit of a lifesaver as it got me out of the house, so I started buying really inexpensive leather purses to practice re-furbishing them. So, purses first, then jewellery, clothes, housewares.
Fun fact: I picked up a not-so-pretty purse for $3.00 "to practice on" and it turned out to be a genuine ostrich leather, vintage bag! I will post pictures, if anyone's interested!


----------



## Tomsmom

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I'm still learning about how to thrift "properly,"  During lock-down, it was a bit of a lifesaver as it got me out of the house, so I started buying really inexpensive leather purses to practice re-furbishing them. So, purses first, then jewellery, clothes, housewares.
> Fun fact: I picked up a not-so-pretty purse for $3.00 "to practice on" and it turned out to be a genuine ostrich leather, vintage bag! I will post pictures, if anyone's interested!


Omg I adore ostrich!  Yes post away!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Tomsmom said:


> Omg I adore ostrich!  Yes post away!


Apparently, the brand is Beverly (research tells me vintage from Ireland - not high end at all)
The purse won't be to everyone's taste, lol


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Apparently, the brand is Beverly (research tells me vintage from Ireland - not high end at all)
> The purse won't be to everyone's taste, lol
> 
> View attachment 5322900


It's beautiful! What did you do? I would carry in a heartbeat.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> It's beautiful! What did you do? I would carry in a heartbeat.


I've been too scared to do anything to it since I found the ostrich leather tag inside! The lining is slightly scuffed/peeling, otherwise it doesn't need much. It is unique, but fun!


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I've been too scared to do anything to it since I found the ostrich leather tag inside! The lining is slightly scuffed/peeling, otherwise it doesn't need much. It is unique, but fun!


For my skins, I use Bick 4 Leather Conditioner. One day, I will take pics of my bags and post. Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> For my skins, I use Bick 4 Leather Conditioner. One day, I will take pics of my bags and post. Your bag is gorgeous.


 It would be lovely to see your collections.I bet they're stunning. Thank you for the conditioning tip, I've been using a inexpensive brand as I'm just starting out on basic leather, but it can only do so much. Glad you like the bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Apparently, the brand is Beverly (research tells me vintage from Ireland - not high end at all)
> The purse won't be to everyone's taste, lol
> 
> View attachment 5322900


I love it!


----------



## Girlfromgent

Finds of today

A vintage Mulberry crossbody bag
Ralph Lauren Equestrian belt


----------



## papertiger

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Apparently, the brand is Beverly (research tells me vintage from Ireland - not high end at all)
> The purse won't be to everyone's taste, lol
> 
> View attachment 5322900



According to the Irish Times they were high end. 









						The Times We Lived In: For Beverly bag style, it's handbags at Bray
					

Published: November 30th, 1966 photograph by Dermot O’Shea




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

papertiger said:


> According to the Irish Times they were high end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Times We Lived In: For Beverly bag style, it's handbags at Bray
> 
> 
> Published: November 30th, 1966 photograph by Dermot O’Shea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irishtimes.com


Oh. thank you! I did quickly scan that article during my research, but didn't think it was the same Beverly as I have, for some reason. Luck of the Irish, I guess 

It really is a shame that so many wonderful, quality brands and artisans were pushed out of business in the 90s. I'm on a mission to bring some of these back, incl. those manufactured in Canada, back in the day...


----------



## Raven3766

Today was a thrifty day! I found a Henri Bendel Snakeskin for $15; a vintage Ken Done for $3, a vintage Coach for $15 (I'm in love with this bag,) and a Fendi for $9.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a thrifty day! I found a Henri Bendel Snakeskin for $15; a vintage Ken Done for $3, a vintage Coach for $15 (I'm in love with this bag,) and a Fendi for $9.
> View attachment 5324374
> View attachment 5324375
> View attachment 5324376
> View attachment 5324377


Love them all!


----------



## Raven3766

chowlover2 said:


> Love them all!


Thanks, Chowlover! Just looked up the Fendi; I wasn't certain, but it is wool.  The Bendel and Coach need exterior cleaning, but I'm happy with them.


----------



## A1aGypsy

That Bleeker is beautiful, @Raven3766 ! Great find


----------



## Raven3766

A1aGypsy said:


> That Bleeker is beautiful, @Raven3766 ! Great find


Thank you so much.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a thrifty day! I found a Henri Bendel Snakeskin for $15; a vintage Ken Done for $3, a vintage Coach for $15 (I'm in love with this bag,) and a Fendi for $9.
> View attachment 5324374
> View attachment 5324375
> View attachment 5324376
> View attachment 5324377


you always find the most amazing things...love the Coach...and so jelly over the Fendi.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a thrifty day! I found a Henri Bendel Snakeskin for $15; a vintage Ken Done for $3, a vintage Coach for $15 (I'm in love with this bag,) and a Fendi for $9.
> View attachment 5324374
> View attachment 5324375
> View attachment 5324376
> View attachment 5324377


Love them all, but the Ken Done is stunning!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> you always find the most amazing things...love the Coach...and so jelly over the Fendi.


Thank you Narnanz, I just know I am going to carry the Coach.


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Love them all, but the Ken Done is stunning!


Thank you LookGood, I thought it would make the cutest little summer tote.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Narnanz, I just know I am going to carry the Coach.


that style is on my want list....they have become so expensive to buy on ebay lately.  For me in NZ its about NZ$250 280 excluding shipping and taxes


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> that style is on my want list....they have become so expensive to buy on ebay lately.  For me in NZ its about NZ$250 280 excluding shipping and taxes


What?!! I didn't know.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> What?!! I didn't know.


Just a little idea for you.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Narnanz, I just know I am going to carry the Coach.


It's one of my favorite styles. I used to have several. Now I just have 2. The browns in this style are so beautiful.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a thrifty day! I found a Henri Bendel Snakeskin for $15; a vintage Ken Done for $3, a vintage Coach for $15 (I'm in love with this bag,) and a Fendi for $9.
> View attachment 5324374
> View attachment 5324375
> View attachment 5324376
> View attachment 5324377


Wow!!  What great bags!!


----------



## SEWDimples

In my hometown, had to take my mom for an eye exam and stopped in an upscale resale shop. Found these beautiful black Salvatore Ferragamo flat/loafers in EUC for $40.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

GW had a 50% off sale yesterday! I will post some pics once I've taken items out of quarantine, and thoroughly washed them. In the meantime, here are a few of my finds from last year.
1. Saint Laurent Rive Gauche wool blazer w/ gold hammered buttons
2. DVF 80s/90s 100% Acetate lol


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Just a little idea for you.
> View attachment 5324614


Okay, I got it. Wow! Well, I'm going to clean her up and carry it.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Wow!!  What great bags!!


Thanks Tomsmom.


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> GW had a 50% off sale yesterday! I will post some pics once I've taken items out of quarantine, and thoroughly washed them. In the meantime, here are a few of my finds from last year.
> 1. Saint Laurent Rive Gauche wool blazer w/ gold hammered buttons
> 2. DVF 80s/90s 100% Acetate lol
> View attachment 5324926
> View attachment 5324928


Both are beautiful, just in time for Valentine's day!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Both are beautiful, just in time for Valentine's day!


Thanks, Raven! ... maybe, once the world opens up


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SEWDimples said:


> In my hometown, had to take my mom for an eye exam and stopped in an upscale resale shop. Found these beautiful black Salvatore Ferragamo flat/loafers in EUC for $40.
> View attachment 5324891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324892


Love Ferragamo, but my feet seem to be too wide for the ones I've come across.


----------



## SEWDimples

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Love Ferragamo, but my feet seem to be too wide for the ones I've come across.


They are a little slim, but fit hood bc they are half size too big. The quality is amazing. These are my second pair from resale shop.


----------



## Tomsmom

Coach Madison fold over clutch 5.99


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Coach Madison fold over clutch 5.99
> 
> View attachment 5325413


thats pretty...not a pink person but thats a nice shade.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Coach Madison fold over clutch 5.99
> 
> View attachment 5325413


I love this! Always looking to future, at least pass all of this cold weather....Summertime!!!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Tomsmom said:


> Coach Madison fold over clutch 5.99
> 
> View attachment 5325413


Pretty in Pink!


----------



## papertiger

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a thrifty day! I found a Henri Bendel Snakeskin for $15; a vintage Ken Done for $3, a vintage Coach for $15 (I'm in love with this bag,) and a Fendi for $9.
> View attachment 5324374
> View attachment 5324375
> View attachment 5324376
> View attachment 5324377



The Ken Done is 100% amazing


----------



## Raven3766

papertiger said:


> The Ken Done is 100% amazing


Thank you Papertiger!


----------



## Raven3766

Happy Valentine's Day Purseforum pals! Hope your day is filled with love.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Purseforum pals! Hope your day is filled with love.


Happy Valentine’s Day!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

$18.24 NWOT Rebecca Minkoff


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Happy Valentine's Day Purseforum pals! Hope your day is filled with love.


*Same to you!*

p.s. I forgot to hit send on this reply yesterday. Weird that it was still here in draft form, even after I had logged out last night.


----------



## Raven3766

Found some vintage hankies yesterday....2 Coronation and 3 Harrods.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Maybe I'm feeling a little bit cranky because I am hormonal but today a staff member offered her expert opinion on the authenticity of an item I picked up. While she was well-meaning it still bothered me as I didn't ask for her opinion.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Maybe I'm feeling a little bit cranky because I am hormonal but today a staff member offered her expert opinion on the authenticity of an item I picked up. While she was well-meaning it still bothered me as I didn't ask for her opinion.


Reach way down deep inside and give her the nicest thank you possible. Remember, her behavior is not authentic or important. Tomorrow is another day and you will see that it wasn't that important, just a momentary itchy irritant.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Reach way down deep inside and give her the nicest thank you possible. Remember, her behavior is not authentic or important. Tomorrow is another day and you will see that it wasn't that important. Just a momentary itchy irritant.



Thank you, Raven! Your advice is always appreciated. You're right -it is a momentary itchy irritant.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you, Raven! Your advice is always appreciated. You're right -it is a momentary itchy irritant.


It gets better.


----------



## Narnanz

Found this amazing Jacket yesterday...using my Instagram as site wont let me load up photos.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Found this amazing Jacket yesterday...using my Instagram as site wont let me load up photos.



This jacket is awesome! Did you check pockets for a label? What about buttons, check top and back.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> This jacket is awesome! Did you check pockets for a label? What about buttons, check top and back.


there is a label  but its so deteriorated that its almost ripped off...cant read anything on it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you, Raven! Your advice is always appreciated. You're right -it is a momentary itchy irritant.



I think the reason why it agitated me so much was because before that encounter someone was attempting to steal my handbag.. thankfully a manager noticed and came to tell me. It was a day at the thrift store but I ended up finding a Burberry Blue Label wallet for $4.99 - immaculate!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I think the reason why it agitated me so much was because before that encounter someone was attempting to steal my handbag.. thankfully a manager noticed and came to tell me. It was a day at the thrift store but I ended up finding a Burberry Blue Label wallet for $4.99 - immaculate!


Well, let's see your Burberry Blue Label wallet!


----------



## chowlover2

Narnanz said:


> Found this amazing Jacket yesterday...using my Instagram as site wont let me load up photos.



It really looks like a Chanel. Is there a chain at the hem?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Found this amazing Jacket yesterday...using my Instagram as site wont let me load up photos.



It's gorgeous!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> Found this amazing Jacket yesterday...using my Instagram as site wont let me load up photos.



I can't see it


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> I think the reason why it agitated me so much was because before that encounter someone was attempting to steal my handbag.. thankfully a manager noticed and came to tell me. It was a day at the thrift store but I ended up finding a Burberry Blue Label wallet for $4.99 - immaculate!


Maybe it was due to the full moon, yesterday? 
On a positive note, you scored a Burberry Wallet


----------



## SakuraSakura

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Maybe it was due to the full moon, yesterday?
> On a positive note, you scored a Burberry Wallet



I still owe you guys a picture! It must've been because yesterday was CUH-RAZY!


----------



## Narnanz

chowlover2 said:


> It really looks like a Chanel. Is there a chain at the hem?


no chain on hem...just the braiding on the pockets.


----------



## Narnanz

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I can't see it


yay its letting me post a photo.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Wow! The jacket is stunning, and looks to be in great condition. Well done!


----------



## SakuraSakura

$29.99 without my 30 % off coupon... yep, I'm happy!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> $29.99 without my 30 % off coupon... yep, I'm happy!



Great find! I miss VV's pre-pandemic, 50% off days


----------



## Girlfromgent

This vintage leather beauty is coming home with me. I love the color, the structure and the quality. She just needs some TLC ❤


----------



## Raven3766

Girlfromgent said:


> This vintage leather beauty is coming home with me. I love the color, the structure and the quality. She just needs some TLC ❤
> 
> View attachment 5331469


The leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Girlfromgent said:


> This vintage leather beauty is coming home with me. I love the color, the structure and the quality. She just needs some TLC ❤
> 
> View attachment 5331469


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Girlfromgent

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag!


@Tomsmom @Raven3766 , thank you!

So I took her to bag/shoe repair store, and asked how much it would cost for repairs. A total repair was estimated around 110€, a partial one (which excluded painting the edges of the bag) was around 85€.
When I told him that I want to take the challenge myself, he recommended this product. And might I say, it created wonders! All scruff marks are gone! A nice solution for me for 11 €.

I will have to research a bit for painting the edges and the top handle...I can do the painting, but the color is difficult to match, I might have to mix a bunch of leather colors...


----------



## SakuraSakura

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Maybe it was due to the full moon, yesterday?
> On a positive note, you scored a Burberry Wallet



Thank you to the authenticate this Burberry forum for double-checking and re-affirming my opinion! Here it is... $4.99 

Both of the Burberry items I thrifted this week were from the same Value Village within three days of each-other... How strange! I also cleaned the tote.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Today was a thrifty day! I found a Henri Bendel Snakeskin for $15; a vintage Ken Done for $3, a vintage Coach for $15 (I'm in love with this bag,) and a Fendi for $9.
> View attachment 5324374
> View attachment 5324375
> View attachment 5324376
> View attachment 5324377



How did I miss this! Awesome finds, Raven! That Fendi baguette is everything! Is it wool?


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> How did I miss this! Awesome finds, Raven! That Fendi baguette is everything! Is it wool?


Yes, it's wool. The cashier was giving me a nod on the Henri Bendel and threw the Fendi in the bag. In my mind, really? You couldn't see the Fendi...oh well.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you to the authenticate this Burberry forum for double-checking and re-affirming my opinion! Here it is... $4.99
> 
> Both of the Burberry items I thrifted this week were from the same Value Village within three days of each-other... How strange! I also cleaned the tote.
> 
> View attachment 5331686


You lucky ducky!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

Girlfromgent said:


> @Tomsmom @Raven3766 , thank you!
> 
> So I took her to bag/shoe repair store, and asked how much it would cost for repairs. A total repair was estimated around 110€, a partial one (which excluded painting the edges of the bag) was around 85€.
> When I told him that I want to take the challenge myself, he recommended this product. And might I say, it created wonders! All scruff marks are gone! A nice solution for me for 11 €.
> 
> I will have to research a bit for painting the edges and the top handle...I can do the painting, but the color is difficult to match, I might have to mix a bunch of leather colors...


So far, so good. You are doing a great job. I am going to look for the product, thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Yes, it's wool. The cashier was giving me a nod on the Henri Bendel and threw the Fendi in the bag. In my mind, really? You couldn't see the Fendi...oh well.



Judging by my recent experience it may have been for the best! I love wool bags. There's something so cozy and comforting about them. Thanks for sharing, as always! Your finds are always incredible


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> You lucky ducky!!! It's beautiful!



I don't what it is this week, perhaps it is the full moon, but people really haven't been minding their business. Someone just HAD to tell me that they thought the tote was fake... perhaps they just hate happiness and Burberry? Oh well, not my problem!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Judging by my recent experience it may have been for the best! I love wool bags. There's something so cozy and comforting about them. Thanks for sharing, as always!


She's going to the Bay. Have to continue funding my thrifting.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> She's going to the Bay. Have to continue funding my thrifting.



You're stronger than I am! I will also be selling the wallet but the tote is definitely staying as I manifested it. I've been wanting a small check tote for a while. You're definitely not getting one in this shape for $20 online!


----------



## Tomsmom

Went to the SalVal today

Tory Burch necklace 2.99


And…a Michele watch- ceramic for 24.99!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I cleaned her up


----------



## Narnanz

Found this week.
Radley of London crossbody $8 and a small wallet. $2
Oroton Scarf
Converse classic boat style sneakers. $6
Michael kors Taos sunglasses with prescription lenses that were made for Mr Magoo they are that thick $2


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you to the authenticate this Burberry forum for double-checking and re-affirming my opinion! Here it is... $4.99
> 
> Both of the Burberry items I thrifted this week were from the same Value Village within three days of each-other... How strange! I also cleaned the tote.


The VV's I go to are hit and miss on purses. It's rare to find any that are in as great condition as your Burberry wallet and bag. Love it! I will share some of my finds... soon ... lazy bones... lol


----------



## SakuraSakura

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> The VV's I go to are hit and miss on purses. It's rare to find any that are in as great condition as your Burberry wallet and bag. Love it! I will share some of my finds... soon ... lazy bones... lol



I also miss 50 % off days. They've gotten so cheap, between the coupons and overall sale days! i'm still surprised I found both of them within a few days of each-other. My 2nd and 3rd Burberry items of this year so far! Yes, please share!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> Found this week.
> Radley of London crossbody $8 and a small wallet. $2
> Oroton Scarf
> Converse classic boat style sneakers. $6
> Michael kors Taos sunglasses with prescription lenses that were made for Mr Magoo they are that thick $2



Allow me to introduce you to _Mrs. Magoo_! I have no idea how I look in them, as the prescription is far too strong. But, for $1.99, frames from France, and a name like "Petals by ARGU," I said "why not..."
(Sorry about the glare)


----------



## Narnanz

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Allow me to introduce you to _Mrs. Magoo_! I have no idea how I look in them, as the prescription is far too strong. But, for $1.99, frames from France, and a name like "Petals by ARGU," I said "why not..."
> (Sorry about the glare)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332127
> View attachment 5332128
> View attachment 5332129


they are fabulous...love the flowers on them
...I found some vintage Ted Lapidus glasses from the 60s or 70s...they look ridiculous on me.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> they are fabulous...love the flowers on them
> ...I found some vintage Ted Lapidus glasses from the 60s or 70s...they look ridiculous on me.


We never really stopped playing dress up. It's a fun escape from the mundane, and all the not-so-nice things going on around us. Enjoy!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> You're stronger than I am! I will also be selling the wallet but the tote is definitely staying as I manifested it. I've been wanting a small check tote for a while. You're definitely not getting one in this shape for $20 online!


I have found so many handbags and cannot keep all of them. I have recognized if you don't use it, you will lose it.  In other words, sometimes storage can cause the demise of a bag.  I don't mind letting others love on my finds.  Now, there are some bags I will not part with. The one pictured in my profile will be my bag forever!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the SalVal today
> 
> Tory Burch necklace 2.99
> View attachment 5331832
> 
> And…a Michele watch- ceramic for 24.99!
> View attachment 5331834


Tomsmom, no you didn't! Michele watch! Love it!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> I have found so many handbags and cannot keep all of them. I have recognized if you don't use it, you will lose it.  In other words, sometimes storage can cause the demise of a bag.  I don't mind letting others love on my finds.  Now, there are some bags I will not part with. The one pictured in my profile will be my bag forever!


I'm glad you mentioned this. My patent leather Prada (first lux item, bought at a church sale and authenticated by the lovely ladies in the Prada forum) is starting to lose it's shape. The stuffing in it is no longer helping, and I wonder if it's the winter dryness causing it to wilt...maybe, it's time to send it off to someone who will actually use them, more than I ever can. Letting go is hard


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Tomsmom, no you didn't! Michele watch! Love it!


Lol!!  Oh yes, it was sitting there in a Fossil box, I thought it was a really nice Fossil and thought oh ok it’s pretty I’ll take it, then I looked closer and saw the “Michele” on the face!  It was all I could do to not jump up and down, haha!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> I don't what it is this week, perhaps it is the full moon, but people really haven't been minding their business. Someone just HAD to tell me that they thought the tote was fake... perhaps they just hate happiness and Burberry? Oh well, not my problem!


Maybe they were hoping you'd put it back, so they could take it? Jedi mind tricks! 
Glad you kept it. Sometimes, our instincts can be really powerful!


----------



## Tomsmom

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Maybe they were hoping you'd put it back, so they could take it? Jedi mind tricks!
> Glad you kept it. Sometimes, our instincts can be really powerful!


I think that’s exactly what was going on.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Lol!!  Oh yes, it was sitting there in a Fossil box, I thought it was a really nice Fossil and thought oh ok it’s pretty I’ll take it, then I looked closer and saw the “Michele” on the face!  It was all I could do to not jump up and down, haha!


I had to look it up...Wow!!...amazeballs!!


----------



## Raven3766

Found this in a basket of jewelry months ago. It's seen better days. Will need to change the band.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Found this in a basket of jewelry months ago. It's seen better days. Will need to change the band.
> View attachment 5332979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332977


Love it!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!


Love the Michelle more!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tomsmom said:


> Coach Madison fold over clutch 5.99
> 
> View attachment 5325413


This is very pretty!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Found this in a basket of jewelry months ago. It's seen better days. Will need to change the band.
> View attachment 5332979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332977


J'adore!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> The VV's I go to are hit and miss on purses. It's rare to find any that are in as great condition as your Burberry wallet and bag. Love it! I will share some of my finds... soon ... lazy bones... lol


For now, here are some winter-themed items from recent sales, and a few old pieces of jewellery from a few years ago, just to end with a pop of colour, since everything is so dark..
1. Whiting & Davis Co. vintage mesh with (lucite or bakelite) handles?
2. St. Laurent - Rive Gauche skirt
3. Escada - Cashmere cardigan
4. Bracelet and earrings by (don't laugh) Joan Rivers
5. Whiting & Davis 70s serpent necklace 
(I let go of the necklace last week; it turns out the disco era isn't coming back for me lol )


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Ummm... my luck has been insane lately... wow, just wow.


 It's beautiful! Great find!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> It's beautiful! Great find!



Thank you friend! Remember that talk we had about selling our finds? Welp, I'm going to live on purse mountain soon enough if this keeps up.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you friend! Remember that talk we had about selling our finds? Welp, I'm going to live on purse mountain soon enough if this keeps up.


Yep, let it go so you can make room for more.


----------



## SakuraSakura

A minor update... I'm definitely going to get it authenticated before I say anything else. Upon further inspection there's a few minor red flags. If any admins see my post they're welcome to remove it until I am able to verify its authenticity! Sorry guys - I got too excited too fast! I hope you can forgive me. Please continue to enjoy the Burberrys I thrifted!


----------



## 880

Narnanz said:


> yay its letting me post a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329893



Love LOVE this! So happy for you! Wear in the best health  and happiness! Jean Desses was haute couture in the 1940s

forgot if I posted this here (I did post it in vinatge fur thread) Persian lamb, mink collar, perfeCt condition, possibky unworn deadstock for around 150 USD.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> A minor update... I'm definitely going to get it authenticated before I say anything else. Upon further inspection there's a few minor red flags. If any admins see my post they're welcome to remove it until I am able to verify its authenticity! Sorry guys - I got too excited too fast! I hope you can forgive me. Please continue to enjoy the Burberrys I thrifted!



It looks like I missed the original post. Hope it's the real deal, so you can post a pic!


----------



## Tomsmom

880 said:


> Love LOVE this! So happy for you! Wear in the best health  and happiness! Jean Desses was haute couture in the 1940s
> 
> forgot if I posted this here (I did post it in vinatge fur thread) Persian lamb, mink collar, perfeCt condition, possibky unworn deadstock for around 150 USD.
> 
> View attachment 5335978
> View attachment 5335979


Oh I love it!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> A minor update... I'm definitely going to get it authenticated before I say anything else. Upon further inspection there's a few minor red flags. If any admins see my post they're welcome to remove it until I am able to verify its authenticity! Sorry guys - I got too excited too fast! I hope you can forgive me. Please continue to enjoy the Burberrys I thrifted!



(( and if anybody has any Canadian based authenticators they use please let me know! I really don't want to pay nearly $50 CAD for an authentication. I don't think TPF has a Miu Miu section.))


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> (( and if anybody has any Canadian based authenticators they use please let me know! I really don't want to pay nearly $50 CAD for an authentication. I don't think TPF has a Miu Miu section.))


Have you tried to locate one online and compare; try the Bay.


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> (( and if anybody has any Canadian based authenticators they use please let me know! I really don't want to pay nearly $50 CAD for an authentication. I don't think TPF has a Miu Miu section.))


does the Prada AT thread not do Miu Miu? as it is basically prada.
I use Bagaholic.101...cost only US$5 and an extra 5 five fot a COA


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Have you tried to locate one online and compare; try the Bay.



Yes, I've been doing some comparisons. I'm still quite leery about it though.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> does the Prada AT thread not do Miu Miu? as it is basically prada.
> I use Bagaholic.101...cost only US$5 and an extra 5 five fot a COA



I'll definitely try Bagaholic 101, thank you!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> I'll definitely try Bagaholic 101, thank you!



Keep us posted!
I have a Bvlgari purse I would love to have authenticated as well, but there aren't many authenticators for their purses in N. America. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I'll definitely try Bagaholic 101, thank you!


you can email or go thru his Instagram messenger...he is in Hong Kong so there will be a delay. Pay pal is easy thru the website link and just say in the insta that you have paid and have a reference in the paypal. Clear photos of course.


----------



## Raven3766

Found this today for$3...


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Found this today for$3...
> View attachment 5337125


Love the colour!


----------



## Raven3766

I just blocked a buyer on the Bay.  She made a bid for a necklace, it timed out an automatically cancelled in 5 days.  So normally, I block buyers for non-payment, but I didn't.  I re-listed and she made a bid.  I waited 24hrs and today, cancelled and blocked.  Really?  Really?  The nerve of some people. Honestly, I think I may have blocked over 100 people, but I have been selling for 15years.   Just call me Blockem' Raven!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

I just posted this on the Max Mara forum (I don't know how to cross post)
I picked this coat up off the floor after I drove over it with my cart. It was covered in dust and fluff and didn't look like much, but the fabric felt like it was quality. I finally found the label sewn inside the pocket, along with the original handmade tag and fabric sample attached.
It turned out to be a Max Mara Vincita reversible, hand-sewn, wrap coat.
Camel Hair - Wool - Angora (50-40-10). Found at VV with 30% off coupon!


----------



## Raven3766

I'm going to let someone love on my vintage Christian Dior hats. They have seen better days.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I'm going to let someone love on my vintage Christian Dior hats. They have seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340617
> View attachment 5340623
> View attachment 5340624
> View attachment 5340625


They are beautiful Raven!


----------



## Raven3766

I found all of this at GW today, spent $25. The wallet was $4 at another thrift. The vintage swimsuit cover is Cole of California.
The jewelry is sterling silver.





I wanted to add one more thing. I found this scarf years ago; it is a Bjorn Wiinblad scarf. I paid anywhere for $5 to $7.  I knew it was special, the colors are so rich, and it came from Neiman Marcus. I forgot about it until I started cleaning out my closet and it was folded on top of a shoebox.  Really? Lol


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> They are beautiful Raven!


Thanks Tomsmom.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> I found all of this at GW today, spent $25. The wallet was $4 at another thrift. The vintage swimsuit cover is Cole of California.
> The jewelry is sterling silver.
> 
> View attachment 5340627
> View attachment 5340628
> View attachment 5340629
> 
> I wanted to add one more thing. I found this scarf years ago; it is a Bjorn Wiinblad scarf. I paid anywhere for $5 to $7.  I knew it was special, the colors are so rich, and it came from Neiman Marcus. I forgot about it until I started cleaning out my closet and it was folded on top of a shoebox.  Really? Lol
> View attachment 5340645
> View attachment 5340646


The scarf is beautiful! I love that coverup. I have that wallet in leather. Mine came with a checkbook cover. I don't use large wallets anymore but I don't want to sell it. It's too nice.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> The scarf is beautiful! I love that coverup. I have that wallet in leather. Mine came with a checkbook cover. I don't use large wallets anymore but I don't want to sell it. It's too nice.


Thanks Whateve, the wallet came with the checkbook; they sold both pieces separately. I use a vintage leather Coach wallet that needs a lot of work, but I love it.


----------



## Lake Effect

I feel like I can go out thrifting again! I've been on a break for a few months, between some other things I needed to do, then holidays and then Omicron. I can always stand another pair of dark denim mid-rise boot-leg jeans. It’s a good uniform pant look for me . Especially for 5 bucks.  I picked up couple of cute cotton tops on clearance from Old Navy so with the jeans, I can be ready to meet up with a friend for a meal or coffee on a minute’s  notice.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5344350
> 
> I feel like I can go out thrifting again! I've been on a break for a few months, between some other things I needed to do, then holidays and then Omicron. I can always stand another pair of dark denim mid-rise boot-leg jeans. It’s a good uniform pant look for me . Especially for 5 bucks.  I picked up couple of cute cotton tops on clearance from Old Navy so with the jeans, I can be ready to meet up with a friend for a meal or coffee on a minute’s  notice.


Great colour, and they look soft and comfy.
Meanwhile, I'm taking a break from being thrifty. I shall live through everyone else's finds, for now. I'll post things I find in my closet and you guys can help me decide whether to keep or purge -they're all thrifted treasures! In my new-found self discipline, I may have walked away from a Botega }


----------



## Lake Effect

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Great colour, and they look soft and comfy.
> Meanwhile, I'm taking a break from being thrifty. I shall live through everyone else's finds, for now. I'll post things I find in my closet and you guys can help me decide whether to keep or purge -they're all thrifted treasures! In my new-found self discipline, I may have walked away from a Botega }


They have a lot of stretch in them, almost like a jegging!! I just bought a pair of new Chico's jeans with a high cotton content, that work for the office and for a slightly dressier look. 
I support you in your break from being thrifty. I am working to be more intentional with my new and new-to-me purchases. I did go into this store for jeans and am pleased I only came out with them. I saw a few things that were okay looking, but I was not wowed by them so they were a no-go.   And I am also mid-way going through my closets to decide to keep or purge. Since last summer, I have done great with getting rid of clothes and shoes, much of it thrifted, that had reached their expiration date


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Lake Effect said:


> They have a lot of stretch in them, almost like a jegging!! I just bought a pair of new Chico's jeans with a high cotton content, that work for the office and for a slightly dressier look.
> I support you in your break from being thrifty. I am working to be more intentional with my new and new-to-me purchases. I did go into this store for jeans and am pleased I only came out with them. I saw a few things that were okay looking, but I was not wowed by them so they were a no-go.   And I am also mid-way going through my closets to decide to keep or purge. Since last summer, I have done great with getting rid of clothes and shoes, much of it thrifted, that had reached their expiration date


_Splurge_ Purge support group !


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> They have a lot of stretch in them, almost like a jegging!! I just bought a pair of new Chico's jeans with a high cotton content, that work for the office and for a slightly dressier look.
> I support you in your break from being thrifty. I am working to be more intentional with my new and new-to-me purchases. I did go into this store for jeans and am pleased I only came out with them. I saw a few things that were okay looking, but I was not wowed by them so they were a no-go.   And I am also mid-way going through my closets to decide to keep or purge. Since last summer, I have done great with getting rid of clothes and shoes, much of it thrifted, that had reached their expiration date


I need to purge! I've kept too many things that are just okay because I don't like to be wasteful.


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> They have a lot of stretch in them, almost like a jegging!! I just bought a pair of new Chico's jeans with a high cotton content, that work for the office and for a slightly dressier look.
> I support you in your break from being thrifty. I am working to be more intentional with my new and new-to-me purchases. I did go into this store for jeans and am pleased I only came out with them. I saw a few things that were okay looking, but I was not wowed by them so they were a no-go.   And I am also mid-way going through my closets to decide to keep or purge. Since last summer, I have done great with getting rid of clothes and shoes, much of it thrifted, that had reached their expiration date





LookGood_FeelGood said:


> _Splurge_ Purge support group !


I gave myself a budget for thrifting.  I thrifted a Coach double corner zip wristlet that I put NZ$30 in cash inside for the week,  along with my loupe and a measuring tape. Thats all I have to spend now...but ..umm... I have given myself permission if a fabulous item turns up to buy it.
Any money left over from the week goes into a tin. As Im losing my job end of June  , this will help with a bit of saving.
I find that I have to think about everything that I pick up. Am I going to use it, can I sell it...will it sit in a box for months until I re-donate it.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> I gave myself a budget for thrifting.  I thrifted a Coach double corner zip wristlet that I put NZ$30 in cash inside for the week,  along with my loupe and a measuring tape. Thats all I have to spend now...but ..umm... I have given myself permission if a fabulous item turns up to buy it.
> Any money left over from the week goes into a tin. As Im losing my job end of June  , this will help with a bit of saving.
> I find that I have to think about everything that I pick up. Am I going to use it, can I sell it...will it sit in a box for months until I re-donate it.


I can relate! I've been shopping vintage for over twenty years now. Lately, I've "tried" to be more mindful about purchasing things, and like yourself, I try to think about the resale value and how much use I'll get out of it, realistically. It's a great way to fund a wardrobe refresh, pay some small bills, indulge in my love of fashion without (too much) guilt. I've mentioned before, it has also kept me sane during lockdown, as thrift store were still allowed to open!? 

I very, very rarely will pay more than $10 for a single item, but letting go of some things is hard. In my mind, I think I'll never be able to get another D&G dress for under $10! Having said that, I had great ambitions to try my hand at re-furbishing bags and jewellery during lockdown (they make it look so easy on Youtube). Sadly, my ambition far outweighs my skill-sets, now I have to decide what to do with those items... I am keeping some of the hardware, as it's incredible quality and can be re-purposed at a later time. There should be a recycle depot or shop for such things. I'd like to see repair and recycling become more mainstream. There's too much stuff already polluting our planet.

Sorry to hear about your job. Hope you'll be able to line something else up soon!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> I gave myself a budget for thrifting.  I thrifted a Coach double corner zip wristlet that I put NZ$30 in cash inside for the week,  along with my loupe and a measuring tape. Thats all I have to spend now...but ..umm... I have given myself permission if a fabulous item turns up to buy it.
> Any money left over from the week goes into a tin. As Im losing my job end of June  , this will help with a bit of saving.
> I find that I have to think about everything that I pick up. Am I going to use it, can I sell it...will it sit in a box for months until I re-donate it.


I’m so sorry about your losing your job, hugs my friend.


----------



## Tomsmom

Madewell tote, 16.99


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Great colour, and they look soft and comfy.
> Meanwhile, I'm taking a break from being thrifty. I shall live through everyone else's finds, for now. I'll post things I find in my closet and you guys can help me decide whether to keep or purge -they're all thrifted treasures! In my new-found self discipline, I may have walked away from a Botega }


Well, I'm on board for that! Post and I am certain we will assist in your "keep or purge".  That's where I am now, keep or purge. Sometimes you have to let go to find other items.  Thrifting can be a way of supporting yourself in times of need. I can honestly say, it helped me emotionally and financially at my lowest points.  I am certain your situation will not last long, it may be happening for a better reason we cannot physically see. In other words, there may be something greater/better in your future.  So, smile and share, keep on purging, and we will support you.  Oh, and don't worry about that Bottega, it will show up again when you least expect it.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Well, I'm on board for that! Post and I am certain we will assist in your "keep or purge".  That's where I am now, keep or purge. Sometimes you have to let go to find other items.  Thrifting can be a way of supporting yourself in times of need. I can honestly say, it helped me emotionally and financially at my lowest points.  I am certain your situation will not last long, it may be happening for a better reason we cannot physically see. In other words, there may be something greater/better in your future.  So, smile and share, keep on purging, and we will support you.  Oh, and don't worry about that Bottega, it will show up again when you least expect it.


Aww, thank you! Thrifting has been a blessing during some rough times, but I also want it to continue to be fun, so little breaks now and then are a good thing.  I did well on purging quite a bit this weekend, some still need a "let it go" finale.
I also finally worked up the courage to tackle a white purse using tips from another thread - Woolite - who knew? I will post pics once it has dried out a bit.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I just posted this on the Max Mara forum (I don't know how to cross post)
> I picked this coat up off the floor after I drove over it with my cart. It was covered in dust and fluff and didn't look like much, but the fabric felt like it was quality. I finally found the label sewn inside the pocket, along with the original handmade tag and fabric sample attached.
> It turned out to be a Max Mara Vincita reversible, hand-sewn, wrap coat.
> Camel Hair - Wool - Angora (50-40-10). Found at VV with 30% off coupon!



I also found a Max Mara coat yesterday!


----------



## whateve

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Aww, thank you! Thrifting has been a blessing during some rough times, but I also want it to continue to be fun, so little breaks now and then are a good thing.  I did well on purging quite a bit this weekend, some still need a "let it go" finale.
> I also finally worked up the courage to tackle a white purse using tips from another thread - Woolite - who knew? I will post pics once it has dried out a bit.


Woolite? Can you point me to the thread? Is it leather?


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

whateve said:


> Woolite? Can you point me to the thread? Is it leather?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-stain-off-leather.1044333/post-34647803
I also used a bit of vinegar on some stubborn areas - posting pics now
Sorry, yes the purse is leather - sort of squeaks a bit now


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Project #1 - tackling a white purse covered in grime, lipstick(?) and some black dye transfer on inner flap,possibly from the leather lining. It was about $7, if I remember correctly. 
I can't find much info on the designer, except they had a shop in Nice, France for a few decades, and a Sandra Roberts came on board as the CEO. They closed in 2000-ish


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Project #1 - tackling a white purse covered in grime, lipstick(?) and some black dye transfer on inner flap,possibly from the leather lining. It was about $7, if I remember correctly.
> I can't find much info on the designer, except they had a shop in Nice, France for a few decades, and a Sandra Roberts came on board as the CEO. They closed in 2000-ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347087
> View attachment 5347088


This is a beautiful bag! That Lion reminds me of Anne Klein doorknocker earrings. Love the colors and shape.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> This is a beautiful bag! That Lion reminds me of Anne Klein doorknocker earrings. Love the colors and shape.


Thank you. My first thought was Anne Klein as well - so 90s!


----------



## whateve

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-stain-off-leather.1044333/post-34647803
> I also used a bit of vinegar on some stubborn areas - posting pics now
> Sorry, yes the purse is leather - sort of squeaks a bit now


Thanks. I've used soap before. For dye transfer or ink on white leather, you can bleach it with benzoyl peroxide, just on the stains.


----------



## whateve

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Project #1 - tackling a white purse covered in grime, lipstick(?) and some black dye transfer on inner flap,possibly from the leather lining. It was about $7, if I remember correctly.
> I can't find much info on the designer, except they had a shop in Nice, France for a few decades, and a Sandra Roberts came on board as the CEO. They closed in 2000-ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347087
> View attachment 5347088


It's beautiful!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

whateve said:


> Thanks. I've used soap before. For dye transfer or ink on white leather, you can bleach it with benzoyl peroxide, just on the stains.


Thanks for the tip! There are a few small stains I still need to work on. I'll give peroxide a try.


----------



## whateve

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Thanks for the tip! There are a few small stains I still need to work on. I'll give peroxide a try.


Benzoyl peroxide is zit cream. It is peroxide in cream form, which allows you to put it precisely on the stains. I usually leave it on over night, and try to put it in the sun for at least a few hours. The next day I use leather conditioner to clean it off.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

whateve said:


> Benzoyl peroxide is zit cream. It is peroxide in cream form, which allows you to put it precisely on the stains. I usually leave it on over night, and try to put it in the sun for at least a few hours. The next day I use leather conditioner to clean it off.


How do you know all of this? I've been in awe of the wealth of info on here. Is there a newbie thread with a starter kit of 'essentials'? Love the use-what-you-already-have around the house tips, esp. since I avoid strong chemical products, whenever possible.
Sort of O/T but I remember when some supermodels said they used prep-H to reduce puffiness under the eyes. Mind blown!


----------



## whateve

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> How do you know all of this? I've been in awe of the wealth of info on here. Is there a newbie thread with a starter kit of 'essentials'? Love the use-what-you-already-have around the house tips, esp. since I avoid strong chemical products, whenever possible.
> Sort of O/T but I remember when some supermodels said they used prep-H to reduce puffiness under the eyes. Mind blown!


There is an active thread in Coach called the Coach rehab club. There are a lot of tips in there. Most people do vintage Coach but they can help with other brands too.






						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Continued from here: http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-clubhouse/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-674.html  Clubhouse thread for all things related to rehabbing your Coach finds!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Narnanz

Radley of London tote...little bit of wear but you can forgive it at only $5


----------



## Tomsmom

Lladro 29.99. More than I wanted to spend but I love it, it my 2nd lladro from the Sal Val


----------



## Tomsmom

Tory Burch bag


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Tory Burch bag
> 
> View attachment 5351968


Tomsmom, this truly looks like a "good" leather bag. The leather look as though it will last forever. Crossbody as well, I love a crossbody.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Lladro 29.99. More than I wanted to spend but I love it, it my 2nd lladro from the Sal Val
> 
> View attachment 5351074


Your Lladro looks perfect. It's hard to find them without a chip, great deal!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Radley of London tote...little bit of wear but you can forgive it at only $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349709


This Radley is sweet, it's nice when you can find a Radley in the wild. They don't come up too often.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> This Radley is sweet, it's nice when you can find a Radley in the wild. They don't come up too often.


I was surprised it still had its dog charm. The crossbody I found 3 weeks ago didnt.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> I was surprised it still had its dog charm. The crossbody I found 3 weeks ago didnt.


Did I miss the crossbody?


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Did I miss the crossbody?


I never got round to posting it.


----------



## Narnanz

I did get these which I bought only as rehab projects. 
The tooled leather one was expensive at $35...the other was 5.


----------



## Narnanz

Also these for $2 and $1


----------



## Narnanz

Found a picture of the Radley of London crossbody...$3



Sorry about the blurry picture


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> I did get these which I bought only as rehab projects.
> The tooled leather one was expensive at $35...the other was 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352522


I was going to post my rehab projects, but compared to these beauties... meh
I especially love the tooled leather bag, it looks to be in great condition already?


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Restoration projects for a novice (all were between $2.50 and $5.00):
1.  My first 'dunk' (generic black mini cross body)
2.  Cleaning Borse in Pelle suede (failing that, dyeing it a dark grey/black to match the hardware)
3.  Unsure how to approach the edge of Allsaints wallet - it looks like the (snake?) skin is lifting.


----------



## papertiger

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Restoration projects for a novice (all were between $2.50 and $5.00):
> 1.  My first 'dunk' (generic black mini cross body)
> 2.  Cleaning Borse in Pelle suede (failing that, dyeing it a dark grey/black to match the hardware)
> 3.  Unsure how to approach the edge of Allsaints wallet - it looks like the (snake?) skin is lifting.
> View attachment 5352752
> View attachment 5352765
> 
> View attachment 5352766



The AS wallet is just stamped leather, treat it accordingly and don't worry too much. 

All Saints make great leather pieces, so good luck.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

papertiger said:


> The AS wallet is just stamped leather, treat it accordingly and don't worry too much.
> 
> All Saints make great leather pieces, so good luck.


Thank you!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

papertiger said:


> The AS wallet is just stamped leather, treat it accordingly and don't worry too much.
> 
> All Saints make great leather pieces, so good luck.


Quick update: Thanks to your precautionary tip, I did some more digging and found a tag in one of the inner card pockets. It says 'python skin wallet,' with some numbers that are a bit hard to read - WR----. I have no idea how to deal with "snakes", so I'll just leave it be for now.


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Quick update: Thanks to your precautionary tip, I did some more digging and found a tag in one of the inner card pockets. It says 'python skin wallet,' with some numbers that are a bit hard to read - WR----. I have no idea how to deal with "snakes", so I'll just leave it be for now.


Bick 4 is good for skins and you can use for leather as well. Love your finds!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Bick 4 is good for skins and you can use for leather as well. Love your finds!


Cheers for the tip! I feel like I'm not quite ready to tackle skins, but I will give it a go soon.


----------



## Raven3766

I shopped at GW bins today. Found a Disney dress...who knew? Well, off to the bay. I also found a Missoni outfit. There were also t-shirts, everything cost $30. You all would've been so proud of me. This woman was eyeing the Disney, and I said, not on my watch! I snatched that dress up! I was there first, nobody was going to put baby in the corner.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I shopped at GW bins today. Found a Disney dress...who knew? Well, off to the bay. I also found a Missoni outfit. There were also t-shirts, everything cost $30. You all would've been so proud of me. This woman was eyeing the Disney, and I said, not on my watch! I snatched that dress up! I was there first, nobody was going to put baby in the corner.
> View attachment 5353284
> View attachment 5353285


Go you !!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I shopped at GW bins today. Found a Disney dress...who knew? Well, off to the bay. I also found a Missoni outfit. There were also t-shirts, everything cost $30. You all would've been so proud of me. This woman was eyeing the Disney, and I said, not on my watch! I snatched that dress up! I was there first, nobody was going to put baby in the corner.
> View attachment 5353284
> View attachment 5353285


That Woman Power!!!...


----------



## SakuraSakura

OH MY GOODNESS


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> OH MY GOODNESS


Wow! Where is this? How cheap is it?


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Wow! Where is this? How cheap is it?



Value Village. I did pay up for it but it's well worth the $100. I am beyond excited. There's also a Tiffany bracelet in the showcase but can't justify the $179.99.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Value Village. I did pay up for it but it's well worth the $100. I am beyond excited. There's also a Tiffany bracelet in the showcase but can't justify the $179.99.


$100, well worth it! I agree...


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> $100, well worth it! I agree...



Those who are in the know KNOW I'm beyond excited!! When the woman said " it's $100" I was all, "I DO NOT CARE!" My friends on the internet would be excited too!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> Value Village. I did pay up for it but it's well worth the $100. I am beyond excited. There's also a Tiffany bracelet in the showcase but can't justify the $179.99.


Great Find!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> OH MY GOODNESS
> 
> View attachment 5356081


Omg!!!  Awesome for you, Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Jacynthe

SakuraSakura said:


> Value Village. I did pay up for it but it's well worth the $100. I am beyond excited. There's also a Tiffany bracelet in the showcase but can't justify the $179.99.


Nice find!!!!! Your Value Village must not be in Eastern  Ontario!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jacynthe said:


> Nice find!!!!! Your Value Village must not be in Eastern  Ontario!



It's odd how a simple Google search would've been enough to warrent pricing this higher than what they originally wanted. I know a lot of people probably passed on it because of the price but the well-versed folk of this forum know that this is definitely worth it. I'm in Western Canada!

As for the Tiffany bracelet it was a 1997 cuff. It was beautiful but $179.99 ain't it.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SakuraSakura said:


> Value Village. I did pay up for it but it's well worth the $100. I am beyond excited. There's also a Tiffany bracelet in the showcase but can't justify the $179.99.


Amazing deal! Enjoy!


----------



## Raven3766

Had a pretty good day at the thrift; coats were $7 and everything else was $2.  The beige wool coat is Christian Dior. The paisley dress is a vintage Roger Milot for Fred Perlberg. The yellow and satin jackets are Smythe (never heard of this designer), and the pink is Ted Baker. The purple/black jacket is actually a Christian Dior suit, it has a skirt.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Had a pretty good day at the thrift; coats were $7 and everything else was $2.  The beige wool coat is Christian Dior. The paisley dress is a vintage Roger Milot for Fred Perlberg. The yellow and satin jackets are Smythe (never heard of this designer), and the pink is Ted Baker. The purple/black jacket is actually a Christian Dior suit, it has a skirt.
> View attachment 5357938
> View attachment 5357939
> View attachment 5357940
> View attachment 5357941
> View attachment 5357942
> View attachment 5357943


All so lovely...and classic and elegant...But the Diors...and the Paisley are my favs


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> All so lovely...and classic and elegant...But the Diors...and the Paisley are my favs


Thank you Narnanz, my favorites as well. The Smythe jackets are beautiful jackets too. The yellow jacket exterior is laced and they are heavy well constructed jackets.  Looked them up on the Bay and the resell value is nice.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Had a pretty good day at the thrift; coats were $7 and everything else was $2.  The beige wool coat is Christian Dior. The paisley dress is a vintage Roger Milot for Fred Perlberg. The yellow and satin jackets are Smythe (never heard of this designer), and the pink is Ted Baker. The purple/black jacket is actually a Christian Dior suit, it has a skirt.
> View attachment 5357938
> View attachment 5357939
> View attachment 5357940
> View attachment 5357941
> View attachment 5357942
> View attachment 5357943


Beautiful finds !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Raven3766 said:


> Had a pretty good day at the thrift; coats were $7 and everything else was $2.  The beige wool coat is Christian Dior. The paisley dress is a vintage Roger Milot for Fred Perlberg. The yellow and satin jackets are Smythe (never heard of this designer), and the pink is Ted Baker. The purple/black jacket is actually a Christian Dior suit, it has a skirt.
> View attachment 5357938
> View attachment 5357939
> View attachment 5357940
> View attachment 5357941
> View attachment 5357942
> View attachment 5357943


I LOVE the yellow one!!!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Had a pretty good day at the thrift; coats were $7 and everything else was $2.  The beige wool coat is Christian Dior. The paisley dress is a vintage Roger Milot for Fred Perlberg. The yellow and satin jackets are Smythe (never heard of this designer), and the pink is Ted Baker. The purple/black jacket is actually a Christian Dior suit, it has a skirt.
> View attachment 5357938
> View attachment 5357939
> View attachment 5357940
> View attachment 5357941
> View attachment 5357942
> View attachment 5357943


You are not helping me take a break from thrifting, Raven. 
Stunning haul. Love, love, love the yellow Smythe. It's a popular brand with the St. John crowd.


----------



## Rocaille

My family and I have stumbled across the rabbit hole of Goodwill's site with auctions for branded/special items. I've scored a pair of authentic Chanel knee boots (had them authenticated by another company to be safe and they checked out) and a pair of Prada boots as well. Chanel ones were a little over $700 (I checked pricing on similar styles currently sold and they average $900-2000, depending on condition and style.) and the Prada ones I got for $255 (Those were $1200+ brand new). 

Both fit and are in pretty good condition. I will need to take the Prada ones to a cobbler for a little touch up on some scuffs, but they're very good otherwise. Chanel ones needed a little stretching, but I've been able to wear them with thick socks and skinny jeans to aid in the stretching process.

My mom scored a 2000s Chanel skirt for $77. 100% silk with a tiny hole, but easy to fix.


----------



## Narnanz

Rocaille said:


> My family and I have stumbled across the rabbit hole of Goodwill's site with auctions for branded/special items. I've scored a pair of authentic Chanel knee boots (had them authenticated by another company to be safe and they checked out) and a pair of Prada boots as well. Chanel ones were a little over $700 (I checked pricing on similar styles currently sold and they average $900-2000, depending on condition and style.) and the Prada ones I got for $255 (Those were $1200+ brand new).
> 
> Both fit and are in pretty good condition. I will need to take the Prada ones to a cobbler for a little touch up on some scuffs, but they're very good otherwise. Chanel ones needed a little stretching, but I've been able to wear them with thick socks and skinny jeans to aid in the stretching process.
> 
> My mom scored a 2000s Chanel skirt for $77. 100% silk with a tiny hole, but easy to fix.


So lucky to find and sounds like very classic elegant pieces...nice finds.


----------



## Bayou Minou

I found this Ralph Lauren leather shoulder bag the other day.  Label states made in Korea.  The leather is so soft.  The brass medallion is stamped RL 97.


----------



## Narnanz

Question...What have you turned down recently at the thrift?

Today was a Whiting and Davies mesh clutch....it was in ok condition and it even had a card inside which had the date it was sold here in New Zealand...1987......but I have many of these bags and didnt need another.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> Question...What have you turned down recently at the thrift?
> 
> Today was a Whiting and Davies mesh clutch....it was in ok condition and it even had a card inside which had the date it was sold here in New Zealand...1987......but I have many of these bags and didnt need another.


A few posts ago, I mentioned walking away from a Bottega. A lady I was chatting with while browsing through purses passed it over to me, and said she had the same one in metallic brown. While waiting in the checkout line, I decided to let it go as I couldn't justify spending the money on something I wasn't sure was authentic (sadly, I don't know much about lux purses, and buy purely on instinct and "feel" for quality). I only spent one night regretting my decision 

There will be others, as someone mentioned, although the thrift stores are really starting to hike prices and fewer high-end products are making it to the "floor".


----------



## whateve

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> A few posts ago, I mentioned walking away from a Bottega. A lady I was chatting with while browsing through purses passed it over to me, and said she had the same one in metallic brown. While waiting in the checkout line, I decided to let it go as I couldn't justify spending the money on something I wasn't sure was authentic (sadly, I don't know much about lux purses, and buy purely on instinct and "feel" for quality). I only spent one night regretting my decision
> 
> There will be others, as someone mentioned, although the thrift stores are really starting to hike prices and fewer high-end products are making it to the "floor".


When I bought my Bal in a thrift store I had many sleepless nights until I got it authenticated. We were on vacation so I wouldn't be able to return it if it was fake. It was real!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

whateve said:


> When I bought my Bal in a thrift store I had many sleepless nights until I got it authenticated. We were on vacation so I wouldn't be able to return it if it was fake. It was real!


I love stories like this (with a positive and happy ending), and so happy for you!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Question...What have you turned down recently at the thrift?
> 
> Today was a Whiting and Davies mesh clutch....it was in ok condition and it even had a card inside which had the date it was sold here in New Zealand...1987......but I have many of these bags and didnt need another.


It happened years ago, but it still haunts me.  When I found my Hermes and Balenciaga, there was a Chanel tote...it was huge.  My funds were limited and I wasn't certain if anything was authentic, so I left without it. I should have bought it. It was $200, I should have taken a chance. I bought both bags for under $50 and that was my limit.


----------



## sdl4cats

Lovely little Ted Baker Felinne Cat crossbody for $26!  

Yes, I'm a cat lady.  Yes, I might just be crazy.


----------



## Tomsmom

sdl4cats said:


> Lovely little Ted Baker Felinne Cat crossbody for $26!
> 
> Yes, I'm a cat lady.  Yes, I might just be crazy.


That bag is adorable, crazy cat lady here too


----------



## A1aGypsy

sdl4cats said:


> Lovely little Ted Baker Felinne Cat crossbody for $26!
> 
> Yes, I'm a cat lady.  Yes, I might just be crazy.



Oh this made me laugh! Thank you. Great find.


----------



## Raven3766

Found a beat up Fendi for $2, using my black dye. Also found a Gucci for $4, I don't think they thought it was authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Found a beat up Fendi for $2, using my black dye. Also found a Gucci for $4, I don't think they thought it was authentic.
> View attachment 5366884
> View attachment 5366885


Ohhh...nice....*sigh*


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...nice....*sigh*


Thank you Narnanz. Lately, shopping has been a little bland. Last week, I went shopping once. So far, this week...once. Maybe I am going through a phase.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Narnanz. Lately, shopping has been a little bland. Last week, I went shopping once. So far, this week...once. Maybe I am going through a phase.


It's been really dry for me as well...not finding much at all. 
With my budget of only $30 I'm really thinking of what I'm getting and not spending as much.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> It's been really dry for me as well...not finding much at all.
> With my budget of only $30 I'm really thinking of what I'm getting and not spending as much.


Plus you have to consider gas prices....


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> ....I don't think they thought it was authentic.


I'm not sure if this is the case in your area, but I was chatting with an employee at the thrift store and she told me that they now have consultants who come in weekly to "appraise" items, especially the jewellery and handbags. It takes the thrill out of treasure hunting.
p.s. Love the Fendi.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

So, I've managed to purge quite a few items from my closet: donations and consignment sorted, but I'm still holding on to a few items, to which I either have an emotional attachment or some pre-pandemic fantasy scenario, like a summer garden party in France? - lol.
Anyway, I've treated myself to a blazer for under five (see exhibit B) for making progress on the purge.
Exhibit A: Purging this 60s/70s dress from a Toronto designer, Ruth Dukas
Exhibit B: Replacing her with a more sensible cash/wool sweater-blazer for spring


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I'm not sure if this is the case in your area, but I was chatting with an employee at the thrift store and she told me that they now have consultants who come in weekly to "appraise" items, especially the jewellery and handbags. It takes the thrill out of treasure hunting.
> p.s. Love the Fendi.


I knew that was going to happen. Thank you


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> So, I've managed to purge quite a few items from my closet: donations and consignment sorted, but I'm still holding on to a few items, to which I either have an emotional attachment or some pre-pandemic fantasy scenario, like a summer garden party in France? - lol.
> Anyway, I've treated myself to a blazer for under five (see exhibit B) for making progress on the purge.
> Exhibit A: Purging this 60s/70s dress from a Toronto designer, Ruth Dukas
> Exhibit B: Replacing her with a more sensible cash/wool sweater-blazer for spring
> 
> View attachment 5367035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5367036


I love both!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> It's been really dry for me as well...not finding much at all.
> With my budget of only $30 I'm really thinking of what I'm getting and not spending as much.


For what it's worth, I think you have a really sound strategy with your budget tucked away in a wristlet! I've been inspired by this, and am using my thrift adventures as a time to get out, get some indoor exercise, chit chat with people, etc.
Being intentional about what you buy will prevent you from having a closet full of _"what was I thinking..."_


----------



## Narnanz

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> For what it's worth, I think you have a really sound strategy with your budget tucked away in a wristlet! I've been inspired by this, and am using my thrift adventures as a time to get out, get some indoor exercise, chit chat with people, etc.
> Being intentional about what you buy will prevent you from having a closet full of _"what was I thinking..."_


Im glad I did it...I was spending way too much on basically ...um...crap....Im mean I love what Ive bought but most have been no use...just pretty.
Plus I lose my job in June so have to be careful what I spend.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> Im glad I did it...I was spending way too much on basically ...um...crap....Im mean I love what Ive bought but most have been no use...just pretty.
> Plus I lose my job in June so have to be careful what I spend.


I can relate. Hoping for better days ahead, for all


----------



## Girlfromgent

Couple of things found at a rommelmarkt (flea market) in Belgium:

A Christian Dior tie 0.5€
Delvaux Astrid bag (before and after I did some serious TLC on the bag) 20€


----------



## magdalinka

Good morning internet friends! Had amazing luck at the thrifts yesterday. LV for $20 and Burberry scarf for $10. I must have been there right after they put the LV Neverful PM out. And made in USA must have confused them because I have seen fake LVs in this store for over $100. Needless to say, I cleaned it and moved all my stuff in right away. Enjoy your weekend everyone and happy hunting.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Good morning internet friends! Had amazing luck at the thrifts yesterday. LV for $20 and Burberry scarf for $10. I must have been there right after they put the LV Neverful PM out. And made in USA must have confused them because I have seen fake LVs in this store for over $100. Needless to say, I cleaned it and moved all my stuff in right away. Enjoy your weekend everyone and happy hunting.
> 
> View attachment 5370367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370370


Amazing !!!  Great scores!!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

magdalinka said:


> Good morning internet friends! Had amazing luck at the thrifts yesterday. LV for $20 and Burberry scarf for $10. I must have been there right after they put the LV Neverful PM out. And made in USA must have confused them because I have seen fake LVs in this store for over $100. Needless to say, I cleaned it and moved all my stuff in right away. Enjoy your weekend everyone and happy hunting.
> 
> View attachment 5370367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370370


I'm going to wait to post some of my "OK" finds, because these two beauties deserve a bit more time in the spotlight. What luck! You should consider buying a lotto ticket this week


----------



## Raven3766

magdalinka said:


> Good morning internet friends! Had amazing luck at the thrifts yesterday. LV for $20 and Burberry scarf for $10. I must have been there right after they put the LV Neverful PM out. And made in USA must have confused them because I have seen fake LVs in this store for over $100. Needless to say, I cleaned it and moved all my stuff in right away. Enjoy your weekend everyone and happy hunting.
> 
> View attachment 5370367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370370


Magda, these are perfection! What great finds and excellent prices!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Girlfromgent said:


> Couple of things found at a rommelmarkt (flea market) in Belgium:
> 
> A Christian Dior tie 0.5€
> Delvaux Astrid bag (before and after I did some serious TLC on the bag) 20€
> 
> View attachment 5370327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370329


I love this "D" and a Dior. Well today the "D's" have it! It cleaned up beautifully!


----------



## sdl4cats

I absolutely love it when I find the tags in thrifted bags!  This one came with its dust bag, too.


----------



## Raven3766

sdl4cats said:


> I absolutely love it when I find the tags in thrifted bags!  This one came with its dust bag, too.


Yellow, my favorite summer color.


----------



## Narnanz

sdl4cats said:


> I absolutely love it when I find the tags in thrifted bags!  This one came with its dust bag, too.


Fabulous summer colour!!


----------



## skislope15

Found these at my local Value Village. Missed out on the most beautiful Gucci wool dress that the girl in front of me snagged but these were both in very good condition


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

skislope15 said:


> Found these at my local Value Village. Missed out on the most beautiful Gucci wool dress that the girl in front of me snagged but these were both in very good condition


*Amazing finds!!! *I'm going to have to move cities...seriously!
Tough acts to follow, today, but here's what I came across at my local VV a few days ago.
Suzi Roher belt (NWOT) Kate Spade (NWT)
Pure silk duster (I will float around in this, and a comfy pair of jeans all summer)


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Magda, these are perfection! What great finds and excellent prices!!! Congrats!!!





Tomsmom said:


> Amazing !!!  Great scores!!





LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I'm going to wait to post some of my "OK" finds, because these two beauties deserve a bit more time in the spotlight. What luck! You should consider buying a lotto ticket this week



Thank you Raven, Tomsmom and lookgood. It’s been a dry spell for a while and good finds are harder to come by now.
I feel like I shouldn’t wait to post the greatest finds, but post the “middle of the road” stuff that I come across more often.


----------



## magdalinka

Girlfromgent said:


> Couple of things found at a rommelmarkt (flea market) in Belgium:
> 
> A Christian Dior tie 0.5€
> Delvaux Astrid bag (before and after I did some serious TLC on the bag) 20€
> 
> View attachment 5370327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370329


Oooo I like the transformation, great work. I have a couple of pretty ties like this one, no idea what to do with them though lol



sdl4cats said:


> I absolutely love it when I find the tags in thrifted bags!  This one came with its dust bag, too.


Nice! Bright for summer. I love treasures with tags because they make easy dance gifts. 


skislope15 said:


> Found these at my local Value Village. Missed out on the most beautiful Gucci wool dress that the girl in front of me snagged but these were both in very good condition


Holy mackerel. Gorgeous finds. Imagine the retail value on these two?


LookGood_FeelGood said:


> *Amazing finds!!! *I'm going to have to move cities...seriously!
> Tough acts to follow, today, but here's what I came across at my local VV a few days ago.
> Suzi Roher belt (NWOT) Kate Spade (NWT)
> Pure silk duster (I will float around in this, and a comfy pair of jeans all summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371696
> View attachment 5371697
> View attachment 5371698


That’s a lovely silk shawl/throw and I can see it will go perfect with jeans.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Tory Burch bag
> 
> View attachment 5351968


Love the pebble leather on this, looks barely used. Every now and then I wonder who is donating these amazing things..? but then I realize how lucky we are to find them. Thrift on my friends. 


SakuraSakura said:


> OH MY GOODNESS
> 
> View attachment 5356081


this bag is just too cute, great find!


Raven3766 said:


> Had a pretty good day at the thrift; coats were $7 and everything else was $2.  The beige wool coat is Christian Dior. The paisley dress is a vintage Roger Milot for Fred Perlberg. The yellow and satin jackets are Smythe (never heard of this designer), and the pink is Ted Baker. The purple/black jacket is actually a Christian Dior suit, it has a skirt.
> View attachment 5357938
> View attachment 5357939
> View attachment 5357940
> View attachment 5357941
> View attachment 5357942
> View attachment 5357943


OMG look at these beauties! Great finds Raven!


----------



## Tomsmom

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> *Amazing finds!!! *I'm going to have to move cities...seriously!
> Tough acts to follow, today, but here's what I came across at my local VV a few days ago.
> Suzi Roher belt (NWOT) Kate Spade (NWT)
> Pure silk duster (I will float around in this, and a comfy pair of jeans all summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371696
> View attachment 5371697
> View attachment 5371698


Love the duster!


----------



## Lake Effect

This is crazy and I am so glad I have a place to share this. I think I have been sitting on a cheap treasure (times four) for over the last 10 years!
I am browsing around a few local spots looking for some interesting pieces of vintage furniture. I have been looking up some details. So I start think about these 4 dining chairs I picked up, geez, 14 years ago. They have a simple low profile design, with a woven rush bottom. I don’t know a ton about furniture but it dawns on me they are probably mid-century modern. Which is what I am seeing all over.
These are my chairs, exactly  Exactly. Borge Mogensen J39.





						Set 4 Danish Modern Børge Mogensen Dining Chairs Model 'J39' at 1stDibs
					

View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Here is a beautiful set 4 Danish modern paper cord chairs by Børge Morgensen for FDB Møbler model ‘J39’ circa 1947. This chairs are in great vintage condition




					www.1stdibs.com
				



I paid $80 for my set from an antique co-op, in an area that has a bit of antique shopping.  I am still in shock.  So I have been sitting on my treasure, quite possibly. I respectfully took my travel bird cage off one of them when I started finding listings …


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> This is crazy and I am so glad I have a place to share this. I think I have been sitting on a cheap treasure (times four) for over the last 10 years!
> I am browsing around a few local spots looking for some interesting pieces of vintage furniture. I have been looking up some details. So I start think about these 4 dining chairs I picked up, geez, 14 years ago. They have a simple low profile design, with a woven rush bottom. I don’t know a ton about furniture but it dawns on me they are probably mid-century modern. Which is what I am seeing all over.
> These are my chairs, exactly  Exactly. Borge Mogensen J39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 4 Danish Modern Børge Mogensen Dining Chairs Model 'J39' at 1stDibs
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Here is a beautiful set 4 Danish modern paper cord chairs by Børge Morgensen for FDB Møbler model ‘J39’ circa 1947. This chairs are in great vintage condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $80 for my set from an antique co-op, in an area that has a bit of antique shopping.  I am still in shock.  So I have been sitting on my treasure, quite possibly. I respectfully took my travel bird cage off one of them when I started finding listings …


That is so so awesome!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Found a beat up Fendi for $2, using my black dye. Also found a Gucci for $4, I don't think they thought it was authentic.
> View attachment 5366884
> View attachment 5366885


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> This is crazy and I am so glad I have a place to share this. I think I have been sitting on a cheap treasure (times four) for over the last 10 years!
> I am browsing around a few local spots looking for some interesting pieces of vintage furniture. I have been looking up some details. So I start think about these 4 dining chairs I picked up, geez, 14 years ago. They have a simple low profile design, with a woven rush bottom. I don’t know a ton about furniture but it dawns on me they are probably mid-century modern. Which is what I am seeing all over.
> These are my chairs, exactly  Exactly. Borge Mogensen J39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 4 Danish Modern Børge Mogensen Dining Chairs Model 'J39' at 1stDibs
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Here is a beautiful set 4 Danish modern paper cord chairs by Børge Morgensen for FDB Møbler model ‘J39’ circa 1947. This chairs are in great vintage condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $80 for my set from an antique co-op, in an area that has a bit of antique shopping.  I am still in shock.  So I have been sitting on my treasure, quite possibly. I respectfully took my travel bird cage off one of them when I started finding listings …


That's great! I love seeing these kinds of stories on Antiques Roadshow. 

It's my fear that when I declutter my house I'll donate something I inherited that turns out to be extremely valuable. My sister sold an antique Persian carpet at a garage sale for $100. It was worth at least $30,000 at the time she sold it, about 30 years ago. My grandparents had bought it on a trip to the Middle East in the 1960s.


----------



## SakuraSakura

magdalinka said:


> Good morning internet friends! Had amazing luck at the thrifts yesterday. LV for $20 and Burberry scarf for $10. I must have been there right after they put the LV Neverful PM out. And made in USA must have confused them because I have seen fake LVs in this store for over $100. Needless to say, I cleaned it and moved all my stuff in right away. Enjoy your weekend everyone and happy hunting.
> 
> View attachment 5370367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370370



Wow, congrats!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> That's great! I love seeing these kinds of stories on Antiques Roadshow.
> 
> It's my fear that when I declutter my house I'll donate something I inherited that turns out to be extremely valuable. My sister sold an antique Persian carpet at a garage sale for $100. It was worth at least $30,000 at the time she sold it, about 30 years ago. My grandparents had bought it on a trip to the Middle East in the 1960s.


Oh no!
I am not looking to sell them, unless someone offered me crazy money. Lol go into a Pony fund! When I bought them, I thought I was getting a great deal on something sturdy. I thrifted a small drop leaf oak table from GW and I thought they would make a good set. It’s just fun knowing what I have.
I made this discovery yesterday. My mom wonders if they are reproductions. That is a good point too. If they are, they are still good quality. My sister thinks they are the real deal. Any which way, a fun discovery.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

whateve said:


> That's great! I love seeing these kinds of stories on Antiques Roadshow.
> 
> It's my fear that when I declutter my house I'll donate something I inherited that turns out to be extremely valuable. My sister sold an antique Persian carpet at a garage sale for $100. It was worth at least $30,000 at the time she sold it, about 30 years ago. My grandparents had bought it on a trip to the Middle East in the 1960s.


Maybe you could ask your home insurance co. or an estate expert to come in and appraise items you've inherited? Sounds like your parent may have collected other valuables on their travels/


----------



## Jacynthe

Lake Effect said:


> This is crazy and I am so glad I have a place to share this. I think I have been sitting on a cheap treasure (times four) for over the last 10 years!
> I am browsing around a few local spots looking for some interesting pieces of vintage furniture. I have been looking up some details. So I start think about these 4 dining chairs I picked up, geez, 14 years ago. They have a simple low profile design, with a woven rush bottom. I don’t know a ton about furniture but it dawns on me they are probably mid-century modern. Which is what I am seeing all over.
> These are my chairs, exactly  Exactly. Borge Mogensen J39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 4 Danish Modern Børge Mogensen Dining Chairs Model 'J39' at 1stDibs
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Here is a beautiful set 4 Danish modern paper cord chairs by Børge Morgensen for FDB Møbler model ‘J39’ circa 1947. This chairs are in great vintage condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $80 for my set from an antique co-op, in an area that has a bit of antique shopping.  I am still in shock.  So I have been sitting on my treasure, quite possibly. I respectfully took my travel bird cage off one of them when I started finding listings …


It is worth alot


----------



## Lake Effect

Jacynthe said:


> It is worth alot


----------



## SakuraSakura

I paid $16 for the bigger one, $3.99 for the little version. My friend is buying the smaller one from me in a few days!


----------



## Raven3766

Lake Effect said:


> This is crazy and I am so glad I have a place to share this. I think I have been sitting on a cheap treasure (times four) for over the last 10 years!
> I am browsing around a few local spots looking for some interesting pieces of vintage furniture. I have been looking up some details. So I start think about these 4 dining chairs I picked up, geez, 14 years ago. They have a simple low profile design, with a woven rush bottom. I don’t know a ton about furniture but it dawns on me they are probably mid-century modern. Which is what I am seeing all over.
> These are my chairs, exactly  Exactly. Borge Mogensen J39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set 4 Danish Modern Børge Mogensen Dining Chairs Model 'J39' at 1stDibs
> 
> 
> View this item and discover similar  for sale at 1stDibs - Here is a beautiful set 4 Danish modern paper cord chairs by Børge Morgensen for FDB Møbler model ‘J39’ circa 1947. This chairs are in great vintage condition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.1stdibs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $80 for my set from an antique co-op, in an area that has a bit of antique shopping.  I am still in shock.  So I have been sitting on my treasure, quite possibly. I respectfully took my travel bird cage off one of them when I started finding listings …


I would throw out my chairs and use yours.  I still have my dining table and chairs from Pier 1. I think my set is over 20 years old....interesting.


----------



## Girlfromgent

magdalinka said:


> Oooo I like the transformation, great work. I have a couple of pretty ties like this one, no idea what to do with them though lol
> 
> I was thinking of looking for ways to turn this Dior tie to a twilly....


----------



## Girlfromgent

Raven3766 said:


> I love this "D" and a Dior. Well today the "D's" have it! It cleaned up beautifully!



So funny, the double "D"s


----------



## nikki93

Hi everyone! I'm new to TPF as well as to thrifting but I think it is safe to say I'm obsessed! Here is my recent haul - I made out like a bandit with all of this for less than $200 CAD 

From L to R and top to bottom:

- Bruno Magli boots, di Sandro boots, Dior shoes x 3

- Mario Valentino shoes, Valentino shoes x 3, Ferragamo shoes x 2

- Vintage Saint Laurent jacket

- Robert Clergerie sandals, Escada shoes, Fendi shoes, non-lux brand shoes x 2, Prada shoes, Bottega Veneta Shoes, Stuart Weitzman shoes


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

nikki93 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to TPF as well as to thrifting but I think it is safe to say I'm obsessed! Here is my recent haul - I made out like a bandit with all of this for less than $200 CAD
> 
> From L to R and top to bottom:
> 
> - Bruno Magli boots, di Sandro boots, Dior shoes x 3
> 
> - Mario Valentino shoes, Valentino shoes x 3, Ferragamo shoes x 2
> 
> - Vintage Saint Laurent jacket
> 
> - Robert Clergerie sandals, Escada shoes, Fendi shoes, non-lux brand shoes x 2, Prada shoes, Bottega Veneta Shoes, Stuart Weitzman shoes



Welcome. And, what an introduction to the thrifting and TPF worlds!
Amazing haul...  the YSL.
p.s. I'm curious how you got into thrifting, if you don't mind my asking


----------



## Raven3766

nikki93 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to TPF as well as to thrifting but I think it is safe to say I'm obsessed! Here is my recent haul - I made out like a bandit with all of this for less than $200 CAD
> 
> From L to R and top to bottom:
> 
> - Bruno Magli boots, di Sandro boots, Dior shoes x 3
> 
> - Mario Valentino shoes, Valentino shoes x 3, Ferragamo shoes x 2
> 
> - Vintage Saint Laurent jacket
> 
> - Robert Clergerie sandals, Escada shoes, Fendi shoes, non-lux brand shoes x 2, Prada shoes, Bottega Veneta Shoes, Stuart Weitzman shoes


What a way to say hello!!! Nice finds and welcome!


----------



## nikki93

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Welcome. And, what an introduction to the thrifting and TPF worlds!
> Amazing haul...  the YSL.
> p.s. I'm curious how you got into thrifting, if you don't mind my asking



Thank you for the warm welcome! I started off by selling items to consignment stores and eventually started looking around/shopping for myself. Since then, I have become obsessed with thrifting and love the idea of adding vintage pieces to my wardrobe over time!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

nikki93 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! I started off by selling items to consignment stores and eventually started looking around/shopping for myself. Since then, I have become obsessed with thrifting and love the idea of adding vintage pieces to my wardrobe over time!


Thank you for sharing your journey. Vintage is where it's at for me as well. 
Looking forward to seeing more of your fabulous finds.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Dooney and Bourke Coin Purse... free.


----------



## SakuraSakura

nikki93 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to TPF as well as to thrifting but I think it is safe to say I'm obsessed! Here is my recent haul - I made out like a bandit with all of this for less than $200 CAD
> 
> From L to R and top to bottom:
> 
> - Bruno Magli boots, di Sandro boots, Dior shoes x 3
> 
> - Mario Valentino shoes, Valentino shoes x 3, Ferragamo shoes x 2
> 
> - Vintage Saint Laurent jacket
> 
> - Robert Clergerie sandals, Escada shoes, Fendi shoes, non-lux brand shoes x 2, Prada shoes, Bottega Veneta Shoes, Stuart Weitzman shoes



Welcome to the club!!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

I exchanged the Kate Spade pj top, which was far too big for me, for this blazer. This one fits as though it was custom-made for me 
p.s. sorry about the blurry image, and hope she's not an imposter. I had no idea how extensive the knock-off market is; apparently, even for some vintage clothing?


----------



## SakuraSakura

$16.39 Falor Italia Woven Leather Tote... look at these comps! In USD no less.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> $16.39 Falor Italia Woven Leather Tote... look at these comps! In USD no less.
> View attachment 5375981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375982


Very nice!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Very nice!!



Thank you, friend. I hope the thrift gods have been smiling upon you too.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> $16.39 Falor Italia Woven Leather Tote... look at these comps! In USD no less.
> View attachment 5375981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375982


That's gorgeous! What a great find!


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> That's gorgeous! What a great find!



Thank you, Whateve! Honestly this is the closest thing one can get to Bottega without buying Bottega!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> $16.39 Falor Italia Woven Leather Tote... look at these comps! In USD no less.
> View attachment 5375981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375982


Great bag, and love your OOTD, as well!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you, Whateve! Honestly this is the closest thing one can get to Bottega without buying Bottega!



Judging by my research, the retail prices on this brand are close to Bottega.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> $16.39 Falor Italia Woven Leather Tote... look at these comps! In USD no less.
> View attachment 5375981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375982


What a fabulous find!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> What a fabulous find!



Thank you!! Honestly this is the biggest bag I've ever had in my collection. What am I putting in it? More thrifted goodies... maybe a body.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Great bag, and love your OOTD, as well!



Aww, thank you!! I was celebrating finishing two big papers and a final in a matter of days!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Just getting around to posting this cute Smithsonian Institution silk scarf, from the 80s -$3.49
p.s. our VV was in the news - apparently there is a boycott petition going around, because they have started charging exorbitant prices. 
I fear this may become the norm across thrift stores, as more individuals discover this alternative to fast fashion. My fellow Canadians on the east and west coast seem to be doing alright, though stock up on food, gas and all the thrift treasures, while you still can!
Have a great week!




	

		
			
		

		
	
-


----------



## Raven3766

So, I've been admiring my sisters Brahmin bag for a year.  It looks comfortable, and pretty.  So, I was in a thrift and purchased a Brahmin bag for $2.  My sister came by to help me transport some patio furniture I purchased.  When she stepped out of her car with her Brahmin, I ran back into the house and retrieved my Brahmin bag; they were identical! We both started laughing. 


I am going to post my "new to me" patio furniture.  It's wrought iron, needs painting and cushions and I only paid $75. I have a love seat, chair with ottoman, and 3 tables. I am going to start on my garden, plant some flowers; spend more time loving on my backyard.


----------



## whateve

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Just getting around to posting this cute Smithsonian Institution silk scarf, from the 80s -$3.49
> p.s. our VV was in the news - apparently there is a boycott petition going around, because they have started charging exorbitant prices.
> I fear this may become the norm across thrift stores, as more individuals discover this alternative to fast fashion. My fellow Canadians on the east and west coast seem to be doing alright, though stock up on food, gas and all the thrift treasures, while you still can!
> Have a great week!
> 
> View attachment 5377399
> View attachment 5377400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


You don't have to boycott a thrift store to protest the prices. Just don't buy anything that is overpriced. This is the free market - consumers determine prices by their buying behavior. As long as there are people willing to pay high prices, stores will continue to charge them.

That's a beautiful scarf. I used to buy a lot of decorative items from the Smithsonian catalog.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> So, I've been admiring my sisters Brahmin bag for a year.  It looks comfortable, and pretty.  So, I was in a thrift and purchased a Brahmin bag for $2.  My sister came by to help me transport some patio furniture I purchased.  When she stepped out of her car with her Brahmin, I ran back into the house and retrieved my Brahmin bag; they were identical! We both started laughing.
> View attachment 5377888
> 
> I am going to post my "new to me" patio furniture.  It's wrought iron, needs painting and cushions and I only paid $75. I have a love seat, chair with ottoman, and 3 tables. I am going to start on my garden, plant some flowers; spend more time loving on my backyard.


That's great about your Brahmin bag! Does your sister feel like a fool for buying it at retail? I've bought Brahmins at thrifts but usually they are the traditional smooth black leather with the brown croc trim. The best Brahmin I ever found was a lavender ostrich textured wallet in new condition for $3.50 at a thrift store where the Coaches and Dooneys were priced sky high. I guess the owner had never heard of Brahmin.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

whateve said:


> You don't have to boycott a thrift store to protest the prices. Just don't buy anything that is overpriced. This is the free market - consumers determine prices by their buying behavior. As long as there are people willing to pay high prices, stores will continue to charge them.
> 
> That's a beautiful scarf. I used to buy a lot of decorative items from the Smithsonian catalog.


I agree re: consumer buying behaviour as a driving factor for pricing, and VV is a _for-profit_ enterprise, although the goods they sell are donated. Having said that, I should qualify that the article highlights the issue of individuals who are in the low/fixed income category, including students, who were heavily reliant on stores like GW and VV for clothing, furnishing etc., and a bit of extra income from re-sale of goods. I believe they are the ones driving the boycott. It's rare to find anything under $10-$15 as of the past few months.

Speaking of re-sellers, which is a huge industry unto itself, they are a big factor in  driving pricing up, as thrift stores have clued in and have hired consultants to help with identifying and pricing high-value items. I just read this morning that there is now a boycott on Etsy as well? It will be interesting to see how this plays out over the next while as the market adjusts.

Thank you, the scarf is a beauty and I was drawn to the vivid colours and print; I'm still researching the name. I'm sure your collection is a stunner!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> I am going to post my "new to me" patio furniture.  It's wrought iron, needs painting and cushions and I only paid $75. I have a love seat, chair with ottoman, and 3 tables. I am going to start on my garden, plant some flowers; spend more time loving on my backyard.


Wow, you totally manifested that Brahmin into your life! Would love to see the before and after on your patio furniture.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So, I've been admiring my sisters Brahmin bag for a year.  It looks comfortable, and pretty.  So, I was in a thrift and purchased a Brahmin bag for $2.  My sister came by to help me transport some patio furniture I purchased.  When she stepped out of her car with her Brahmin, I ran back into the house and retrieved my Brahmin bag; they were identical! We both started laughing.
> View attachment 5377888
> 
> I am going to post my "new to me" patio furniture.  It's wrought iron, needs painting and cushions and I only paid $75. I have a love seat, chair with ottoman, and 3 tables. I am going to start on my garden, plant some flowers; spend more time loving on my backyard.


Can’t wait to see the patio furniture!  And nice Brahmin


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> That's great about your Brahmin bag! Does your sister feel like a fool for buying it at retail? I've bought Brahmins at thrifts but usually they are the traditional smooth black leather with the brown croc trim. The best Brahmin I ever found was a lavender ostrich textured wallet in new condition for $3.50 at a thrift store where the Coaches and Dooneys were priced sky high. I guess the owner had never heard of Brahmin.


Whateve, this is the same sister that carried a fake Chanel I gave her.  When I started thrifting years ago, I decided to clean out my collection and buy authentic.  Well she wanted the Chanel, so I let her have it. Unfortunately, she was carrying it to church. She was so proud! Well, it started peeling. Someone at church noticed and gave her the side eye.  She called me fussing, asking why did I give her a fake? I apologized and told her I thought you knew.  She said, how would I know? I told her she should know me by now, I would never give away an authentic Chanel.  She hasn't trusted me ever since.  I gave her a Louis Vuitton and wallet; she asked, is it real? That was a year ago and she will not let the fake situation go. I truly am sorry, but sometimes I still laugh. * Oh and I just want to say, I would never do that again.


----------



## whateve

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I agree re: consumer buying behaviour as a driving factor for pricing, and VV is a _for-profit_ enterprise, although the goods they sell are donated. Having said that, I should qualify that the article highlights the issue of individuals who are in the low/fixed income category, including students, who were heavily reliant on stores like GW and VV for clothing, furnishing etc., and a bit of extra income from re-sale of goods. I believe they are the ones driving the boycott. It's rare to find anything under $10-$15 as of the past few months.
> 
> Speaking of re-sellers, which is a huge industry unto itself, they are a big factor in  driving pricing up, as thrift stores have clued in and have hired consultants to help with identifying and pricing high-value items. I just read this morning that there is now a boycott on Etsy as well? It will be interesting to see how this plays out over the next while as the market adjusts.
> 
> Thank you, the scarf is a beauty and I was drawn to the vivid colours and print; I'm still researching the name. I'm sure your collection is a stunner!


If the resellers can't sell their items at inflated prices, they will stop buying at thrifts and eventually the thrifts will be forced to lower their prices again. I personally have stopped buying things for resale as they are getting too hard to sell, which seems funny since there are so many overpriced items from other sellers that are selling. I hadn't heard about the boycott on Etsy. That hurts small sellers. I'm glad I didn't renew my listings if that is the case.


----------



## SwannySonG

I scour our local thrift stores regularly, but this Fendi bag for $3 was recent and the reason I joined the forum today. Seems like a great place to find out when it was made, so that I'll have more information to share with my daughter when I hand it down to her.


----------



## Raven3766

SwannySonG said:


> I scour our local thrift stores regularly, but this Fendi bag for $3 was recent and the reason I joined the forum today. Seems like a great place to find out when it was made, so that I'll have more information to share with my daughter when I hand it down to her.


Don't know much about this particular Fendi, but what a deal!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

A few spring-themed treasures: Pringle of Scotland pure cash sweater circa 1950s (for mom) and Liberty of London scarf. Happy Sunday!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Some Sunday goodies.


----------



## Simplyput

This is not all my finds. Found a nib Franke ($1300) faucet at the free place, two bonsai jade trees, pottery. At the flea market got two Longchamp bags, one still has the $190 tag, I paid $15. How do you feel about women carrying men's items, got this men's Lv, it has a date code of 2015.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Some Sunday goodies.


Love the Coach!


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> This is not all my finds. Found a nib Franke ($1300) faucet at the free place, two bonsai jade trees, pottery. At the flea market got two Longchamp bags, one still has the $190 tag, I paid $15. How do you feel about women carrying men's items, got this men's Lv, it has a date code of 2015.


I can't fathom how a faucet can cost $1300! My new kitchen faucet retailed for $300 and I think it is really nice.

The LV seems unisex.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> This is not all my finds. Found a nib Franke ($1300) faucet at the free place, two bonsai jade trees, pottery. At the flea market got two Longchamp bags, one still has the $190 tag, I paid $15. How do you feel about women carrying men's items, got this men's Lv, it has a date code of 2015.


Use and carry all of it. I just had a faucet installed, would've loved finding this one. By the way, great finds!


----------



## Simplyput

whateve said:


> I can't fathom how a faucet can cost $1300! My new kitchen faucet retailed for $300 and I think it is really nice.
> 
> The LV seems unisex.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Some Sunday goodies.



If anybody has some hints on removing denim color transfer on canvas let me know! The Coach requires some work but this is the first time I've come by it.


----------



## Simplyput

I also got some vintage Asian dishes and spoons at the free place. The flea market has completely changed, too. Stall fees are high, so people sell from their cars, leftovers that didn't sell on Facebook.


----------



## whateve

I believed you, I just can't imagine what makes them worth more than 4 times my faucet.


----------



## aiyamei

So I just thrifted a vintage Céline patent leather clutch - and I can’t decide whether it’s a find, or whether I just threw money straight into the wind … it cost me 60 euros which is not nothing. It is torn on the back as you can see in the pic, and with patent leather honestly maybe it’s a lost cause. Would love your wise thoughts.


----------



## aiyamei




----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> Whateve, this is the same sister that carried a fake Chanel I gave her.  When I started thrifting years ago, I decided to clean out my collection and buy authentic.  Well she wanted the Chanel, so I let her have it. Unfortunately, she was carrying it to church. She was so proud! Well, it started peeling. Someone at church noticed and gave her the side eye.  She called me fussing, asking why did I give her a fake? I apologized and told her I thought you knew.  She said, how would I know? I told her she should know me by now, I would never give away an authentic Chanel.  She hasn't trusted me ever since.  I gave her a Louis Vuitton and wallet; she asked, is it real? That was a year ago and she will not let the fake situation go. I truly am sorry, but sometimes I still laugh. * Oh and I just want to say, I would never do that again.


Lol “I would never give away an authentic Chanel”


----------



## magdalinka

aiyamei said:


> View attachment 5382706


It looks lovely and possibly could be repaired.


----------



## Narnanz

what I found last week.
Mats Jonasson swedish art  glass Elephant and owls and my first time finding Uranium glass.


----------



## Raven3766

Went thrifting today and found D&G, and YSL suits. ($10 for both suits) The cutest vintage Platinum top, look at the buttons. 2 Judith Leiber handbags and an Eric Javits ($18 for all). Last week I found 3 pairs of Tieks in my size. ($2 each)


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Went thrifting today and found D&G, and YSL suits. ($10 for both suits) The cutest vintage Platinum top, look at the buttons. 2 Judith Leiber handbags and an Eric Javits ($18 for all). Last week I found 3 pairs of Tieks in my size. ($2 each)
> 
> View attachment 5383687
> View attachment 5383688
> View attachment 5383689
> View attachment 5383690
> View attachment 5383691
> View attachment 5383692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383694


That top is amazeballs...and the Tieks look comfortable...what an amazing price for them


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> That top is amazeballs...and the Tieks look comfortable...what an amazing price for them


Thanks Narnanz! We were in a big box of shoes. All of the Tieks were together. I moved swiftly.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Went thrifting today and found D&G, and YSL suits. ($10 for both suits) The cutest vintage Platinum top, look at the buttons. 2 Judith Leiber handbags and an Eric Javits ($18 for all). Last week I found 3 pairs of Tieks in my size. ($2 each)
> 
> View attachment 5383687
> View attachment 5383688
> View attachment 5383689
> View attachment 5383690
> View attachment 5383691
> View attachment 5383692
> View attachment 5383699


Amazing Raven!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Amazing Raven!!


Thanks Tomsmom!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> what I found last week.
> Mats Jonasson swedish art  glass Elephant and owls and my first time finding Uranium glass.
> View attachment 5383638
> View attachment 5383639
> View attachment 5383640


The sculptures are amazing. Well done!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Went thrifting today and found D&G, and YSL suits. ($10 for both suits) The cutest vintage Platinum top, look at the buttons. 2 Judith Leiber handbags and an Eric Javits ($18 for all). Last week I found 3 pairs of Tieks in my size. ($2 each)
> 
> View attachment 5383687
> View attachment 5383688
> View attachment 5383689
> View attachment 5383690
> View attachment 5383691
> View attachment 5383692
> View attachment 5383699


The buttons on the Platinum top are a work of art! Adorable


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> what I found last week.
> Mats Jonasson swedish art  glass Elephant and owls and my first time finding Uranium glass.
> View attachment 5383638
> View attachment 5383639
> View attachment 5383640


And I've found two more of the uranium glasses just 10mins ago


----------



## Narnanz

Look at them glow...there are 4 glasses here.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Look at them glow...there are 4 glasses here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384074


Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Doc Martin heels 15.00 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
brand new


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Doc Martin heels 15.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brand new


Too cute!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I paid $4.39 with my discount for this beautiful pink Longchamp.


----------



## Tomsmom

Longchamp


----------



## SakuraSakura

I think I found my first ever Chanel bag today. Pictures to follow - I'm just triple checking my work.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I think I found my first ever Chanel bag today. Pictures to follow - I'm just triple checking my work.


Yessss!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I think I found my first ever Chanel bag today. Pictures to follow - I'm just triple checking my work.


Yayyyy!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyy!!



I was planning on buying a Chanel bag as a graduation gift to myself but I'm pretty sure the thrift store has delivered!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> I was planning on buying a Chanel bag as a graduation gift to myself but I'm pretty sure the thrift store has delivered!


They are definitely looking after you


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> They are definitely looking after you



Okay friends! This isn't the best picture but here she is. I paid $20.00!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay friends! This isn't the best picture but here she is. I paid $20.00!


Wow....what style is that...is it from the 90s or early 2000s?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Wow....what style is that...is it from the 90s or early 2000s?



It's from 2006 - 2008 judging by the serial number. I think it's called Paris-Biarritz?


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> It's from 2006 - 2008 judging by the serial number. I think it's called Paris-Biarritz?


is it canvas and leather trim


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> is it canvas and leather trim



It's this nylon - metallic mix with leather trim!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay friends! This isn't the best picture but here she is. I paid $20.00!


Beautiful!!  Congratulations!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!!  Congratulations!



Thank you, Tomsmom! I am absolutely smitten with it.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay friends! This isn't the best picture but here she is. I paid $20.00!


I am so happy for you! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Ive always wondered what their thinking is when they miss something like that. Did they think it was a fake due to it being nylon?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> I am so happy for you! Congratulations!!!



Thanks, Raven! I'm one of the cool kids now.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> Ive always wondered what their thinking is when they miss something like that. Did they think it was a fake due to it being nylon?



Interestingly enough, the interior is nylon whilst I've seen the exterior described as coated canvas. I'm sorry, I forgot to correct myself earlier! 

If I have to wager a guess I definitely think the materials were a part of their decision making. At this Goodwill the prices are obscene - $85 CAD worn Tory Burch Reva flats... I rarely go there for that reason. I found the Chanel in the backpack / random bag section, not the showcase. 

I also think that the person who marked it immediately assumed that it was not real simply because they ' don't get real Chanel bags in.' That assumption works to our benefit.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Thanks, Raven! I'm one of the cool kids now.


You were a cool kid before the Chanel! I'm really happy for you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay friends! This isn't the best picture but here she is. I paid $20.00!



This is a bit better...


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> This is a bit better...


So Cool!


----------



## Narnanz

Got this for nothing as I had a $10 off coupon...and it's needs rescuing as she is in bad shape...so she can retire in a safe place.
1940s made in Argentina Crocodile Clutch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And a little art glass dish...beautifully made...could leave it behind for $2.
Just can't read the signature.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Got this for nothing as I had a $10 off coupon...and it's needs rescuing as she is in bad shape...so she can retire in a safe place.
> 1940s made in Argentina Crocodile Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391433
> 
> And a little art glass dish...beautifully made...could leave it behind for $2.
> Just can't read the signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391434
> View attachment 5391435


Bick 4, it will work wonders on your beautiful wallet.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Bick 4, it will work wonders on your beautiful wallet.


Just got to find it in New Zealand. I can't even get CPR now


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Just got to find it in New Zealand. I can't even get CPR now


Can you get Saphir? I think they make something for exotics.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Can you get Saphir? I think they make something for exotics.


Its about NZ$57 to get it here.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> Can you get Saphir? I think they make something for exotics.


Learn something new every day! I will try Saphir, thanks Whateve. I haven't looked at my purses in a while; I'm afraid.


----------



## Raven3766

Today, I picked up this small item because it was $1.99 and again, it was small.  Turns out there is a signature on the bottom, California design artist, Stephen Mark Paulsen. The item is a turned wood scent bottle. His bottles sell for a pretty good price. Sometimes the little things can mean the most.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Today, I picked up this small item because it was $1.99 and again, it was small.  Turns out there is a signature on the bottom, California design artist, Stephen Mark Paulsen. The item is a turned wood scent bottle. His bottles sell for a pretty good price. Sometimes the little things can mean the most.
> View attachment 5392233
> View attachment 5392234


I love when things work out that way!  Good eye Raven!


----------



## jamamcg

Long time no see. Loving all the amazing finds since I was last here. Still not been able to venture into and second hand stores as I have been busy, but still enjoying my online finds. Still no where near as good deals as you all get in the US, but still pretty happy with some of my finds.
Recently acquired this Alaia scarf. Was £35. But the RRP was £200+ 

I’m also in the middle of rehabbing a Chanel jacket ( not sure I have posted about it before) and will share with you all once it is done.


----------



## jamamcg

Also a fix for my love of Vintage. Some more Vintage Vogues ranging from 1949-1953
Were a bit pricy but I got 10% off


----------



## Tomsmom

Multi colored rhinestone watch with leather band by Heidi Daus, I fell in love with all the rhinestones!


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Long time no see. Loving all the amazing finds since I was last here. Still not been able to venture into and second hand stores as I have been busy, but still enjoying my online finds. Still no where near as good deals as you all get in the US, but still pretty happy with some of my finds.
> Recently acquired this Alaia scarf. Was £35. But the RRP was £200+
> 
> I’m also in the middle of rehabbing a Chanel jacket ( not sure I have posted about it before) and will share with you all once it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393227


Yay Jama...so good to see you.  Look forward to seeing the finished Chanel.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Long time no see. Loving all the amazing finds since I was last here. Still not been able to venture into and second hand stores as I have been busy, but still enjoying my online finds. Still no where near as good deals as you all get in the US, but still pretty happy with some of my finds.
> Recently acquired this Alaia scarf. Was £35. But the RRP was £200+
> 
> I’m also in the middle of rehabbing a Chanel jacket ( not sure I have posted about it before) and will share with you all once it is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393227


Jama!!! Love the scarf, missed you! Waiting on that Chanel!


----------



## LisaK026

I see shirt #1 and thought it was cute. Pulled it out, tag says "Johnny Was". The second one was right next to it and then I saw the third.$3.99 each. Walked away happy.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Jama!!! Love the scarf, missed you! Waiting on that Chanel!


I CAN NOT believe you still have not found it.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I see shirt #1 and thought it was cute. Pulled it out, tag says "Johnny Was". The second one was right next to it and then I saw the third.$3.99 each. Walked away happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396169
> View attachment 5396170
> View attachment 5396171


Love Johnny Was, their tops are light and colorful. What a great deal, they are beautiful.


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> It's from 2006 - 2008 judging by the serial number. I think it's called Paris-Biarritz?


Tell me the serial number and I will tell you the year, if you want. I used to be an expert on vintage Chanel bags and have a lot of info I researched on them way back when. I have all the dates written down. I thought it was interesting the bag had feet. They didn't do that in the old days 0-4 bags. I guess they did later. Great find. Congratulations.


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> I also think that the person who marked it immediately assumed that it was not real simply because they ' don't get real Chanel bags in.' That assumption works to our benefit.



YEAH!  

My first Chanel bag was a thrift find (people who have been on this thread from the beginning saw it when I got it). I had no idea if it was real or not, but I saw that tag in the bottom of the inside leather lining and thought I'd take a chance for $30. Then I started to research. Learned a lot.


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage Cellini bag $5


Vintage Swedish Crystal black $10


Single blue cut to clear glass...$3
	

		
			
		

		
	



And a Yves Saint laurent wallet $6
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not much to find at the moment...but in 6 weeks I loose my job so will have plenty of time.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I see shirt #1 and thought it was cute. Pulled it out, tag says "Johnny Was". The second one was right next to it and then I saw the third.$3.99 each. Walked away happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396169
> View attachment 5396170
> View attachment 5396171


Wow!!  I love Johnny was!  Great score


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> I see shirt #1 and thought it was cute. Pulled it out, tag says "Johnny Was". The second one was right next to it and then I saw the third.$3.99 each. Walked away happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396169
> View attachment 5396170
> View attachment 5396171



WOW! Amazing! Great finds, these are expensive blouses. I found my first Johnny Was blouse a little over a month ago... now I have three. I paid around $5.99 per blouse. They sold immediately. My dad hates fashion yet he found the embroidery to be beautiful.


----------



## SakuraSakura

vintage 1980s givenchy clip ons - $15.99. Those are my theory notes!


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> YEAH!
> 
> My first Chanel bag was a thrift find (people who have been on this thread from the beginning saw it when I got it). I had no idea if it was real or not, but I saw that tag in the bottom of the inside leather lining and thought I'd take a chance for $30. Then I started to research. Learned a lot.



I'm currently going down the rabbit hole as we speak. I may need a rope out! I learned that the model I picked up has peeling issues which I'm noticing on the handles.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> Tell me the serial number and I will tell you the year, if you want. I used to be an expert on vintage Chanel bags and have a lot of info I researched on them way back when. I have all the dates written down. I thought it was interesting the bag had feet. They didn't do that in the old days 0-4 bags. I guess they did later. Great find. Congratulations.



I will certainly take you up on that offer, thank you for sharing this knowledge with us! Once I get home from school I'll upload it.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm currently going down the rabbit hole as we speak. I may need a rope out! I learned that the model I picked up has peeling issues which I'm noticing on the handles.


Nothing a beautiful silk scarf can't fix.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> Tell me the serial number and I will tell you the year, if you want. I used to be an expert on vintage Chanel bags and have a lot of info I researched on them way back when. I have all the dates written down. I thought it was interesting the bag had feet. They didn't do that in the old days 0-4 bags. I guess they did later. Great find. Congratulations.



11549000


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> 11549000


11 bags were made from 2006-2008


----------



## andral5

Tomsmom said:


> Multi colored rhinestone watch with leather band by Heidi Daus, I fell in love with all the rhinestones!
> View attachment 5393474
> 
> View attachment 5393475


So this is before her Swarovski period?


----------



## Tomsmom

andral5 said:


> So this is before her Swarovski period?


I don’t know this was the first I had heard of her.  Her watches are really beautiful even the buckle has rhinestones on it.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t know this was the first I had heard of her.  Her watches are really beautiful even the buckle has rhinestones on it.


I have one of her watches, plenty of rhinestones. I thought that was her history. I guess I will research.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I have one of her watches, plenty of rhinestones. I thought that was her history. I guess I will research.


Now I have to see it


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Now I have to see it


When I find it, I will post.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> When I find it, I will post.


I looked up other pieces by the woman and her pieces are beautiful. I love sparkly things though lol!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I looked up other pieces by the woman and her pieces are beautiful. I love sparkly things though lol!


I've saw some of her necklaces and earrings while thrifting, but they wanted too much. By the way, I like sparkly too.


----------



## catchingfireflies

Estate sale find!!


----------



## Raven3766

catchingfireflies said:


> View attachment 5398165
> 
> 
> Estate sale find!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## catchingfireflies

Raven3766 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you so much!! Incredibly shocked when I saw it, had to have it


----------



## Tomsmom

catchingfireflies said:


> View attachment 5398165
> 
> 
> Estate sale find!!


Awesome!!!  I have to ask how much you paid ?


----------



## catchingfireflies

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome!!!  I have to ask how much you paid ?


Thank you!!! $800


----------



## Tomsmom

catchingfireflies said:


> Thank you!!! $800



so great!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Ok so here is the Chanel Jacket. I went through a Chanel jacket obsession last year and was looking for a decent priced one that I would be able to pull off. Found this one online (thought it might fit but it doesn’t) in a very poor condition and decided if I could possibly dye it. A before and after. Not the best but better than it was.


----------



## Simplyput

1. Empire Sterling silver salt and paper shaker for free
2. Reglious plate for free
3. My first Zac Posen bag at the flea market $4.00
4.  Louis Vuitton Verseau Epi bag $1.00  flea market


----------



## Narnanz

catchingfireflies said:


> View attachment 5398165
> 
> 
> Estate sale find!!


Nothing beats a beautiful classic...Congratulations


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is the Chanel Jacket. I went through a Chanel jacket obsession last year and was looking for a decent priced one that I would be able to pull off. Found this one online (thought it might fit but it doesn’t) in a very poor condition and decided if I could possibly dye it. A before and after. Not the best but better than it was.


Must say I like it best in black...makes the CCs stand put more.
When I found the Jean Desses jacket it barely fit me...keeping it anyway.


----------



## andral5

Tomsmom said:


> I looked up other pieces by the woman and her pieces are beautiful. I love sparkly things though lol!





Raven3766 said:


> I've saw some of her necklaces and earrings while thrifting, but they wanted too much. By the way, I like sparkly too.



I've been collecting Heidi Daus for years and I love most of her pieces. I also love bling and sparkly, as you, ladies.
Lately, it seems that some of her designs are departed from her style. Maybe she is letting some of her team members take the lead for those designs. Not my faves anyway. But most of her pieces are works of art! I have so many... and for 2 years nowhere to wear them  If I'll find a photo of the curio cabinet I am keeping some of them in, I'll post it here.

Edit to add: a few years ago, she started using a lot of Swarovskis in her jewelry. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is the Chanel Jacket. I went through a Chanel jacket obsession last year and was looking for a decent priced one that I would be able to pull off. Found this one online (thought it might fit but it doesn’t) in a very poor condition and decided if I could possibly dye it. A before and after. Not the best but better than it was.


Looks great! How were you able to dye it and keep the thread color white?


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Ok so here is the Chanel Jacket. I went through a Chanel jacket obsession last year and was looking for a decent priced one that I would be able to pull off. Found this one online (thought it might fit but it doesn’t) in a very poor condition and decided if I could possibly dye it. A before and after. Not the best but better than it was.


Jama, it looks great! Awesome dye job!


----------



## jamamcg

whateve said:


> Looks great! How were you able to dye it and keep the thread color white?


The thread is synthetic same as the labels so the natural fibres hold the dye but the synthetic ones reject it thus staying white.


----------



## LisaK026

catchingfireflies said:


> View attachment 5398165
> 
> 
> Estate sale find!!


WOW! Never seen an Estate sale or Thrift store Kelly Bag.SCORE. (Well, except Raven's, I forgot).


----------



## catchingfireflies

LisaK026 said:


> WOW! Never seen an Estate sale or Thrift store Kelly Bag.SCORE. (Well, except Raven's, I forgot).


When I saw it, I couldn't leave without it. Went to an estate sale with a friend and it was so spur of the moment. So glad we stopped. I just dropped it at Hermes for a clean and a strap. It is a 35cm, any recommendations on if I should get and 85 or 105cm strap?? So excited!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Found a vintage Gucci wallet for $2.50.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

It's been a while, hope everyone is doing well.
 I found a few interesting items (under 20 - none are for me):
1. Open cuff bracelet - unknown metal and stone (any thoughts?)
2. Regine chevalier Hat - Silver
3. Genuine Stingray leather bag (NWOT) - Every time I find an exotic, the first thing I do is check to see if it's legal/ethical/sustainable, and then I have to check in with my feelings....
*








						Why are handbag manufacturers using stingray skin? | Lucy Siegle
					

I find it repugnant that bags and purses are being made out of shagreen. Isn't it unethical? Lucy Siegle replies




					www.theguardian.com
				



*


----------



## Simplyput

From the flea market

Heidi Daus necklace $1

philippe ferrandis necklace for $3, there is one in a different color selling for $1700


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> From the flea market
> 
> Heidi Daus necklace $1
> 
> philippe ferrandis necklace for $3, there is one in a different color selling for $1700


I like the color you found better! Are you going to sell it?


----------



## Simplyput

whateve said:


> I like the color you found better! Are you going to sell it?


Oh, thank you! I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Tomsmom

Longines watch 20.00


----------



## Tomsmom

Simplyput said:


> From the flea market
> 
> Heidi Daus necklace $1
> 
> philippe ferrandis necklace for $3, there is one in a different color selling for $1700


I love all the jewelry!


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> From the flea market
> 
> Heidi Daus necklace $1
> 
> philippe ferrandis necklace for $3, there is one in a different color selling for $1700


They are beautiful! Never heard of Philippe Ferrandis; I will be on the lookout!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Longines watch 20.00
> 
> View attachment 5404058


Tomsmom, I love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Tomsmom, I love it!


Thank you !!


----------



## madisontaylor

Hi all - Long time lurker now living in Europe and always keeping an eye out on vintage and resale shops! Was looking though marketplace today and saw this. Any thoughts?? I’ve been trying to do my own research to authenticate and can’t seem to post in the Hermès thread. Probs too good to be true but you ladies always inspire me that maybe I’ll find a real treasure haha


----------



## SakuraSakura

An update regarding the Chanel handbag... I have chosen to sell it. I do love it but I cannot stand the peeling. It's going to get worse so I'm selling it while I'm still ahead... for an excellent profit no less.

I haven't had much luck lately at the thrift but I've also been busy with classes. I'm loving your finds, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I see this gorgeous MBMJ satchel at Goodwill... $100. I don't know if I can justify that.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> I see this gorgeous MBMJ satchel at Goodwill... $100. I don't know if I can justify that.



A better picture...


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> A better picture...


If you really want it, if it will be your summer bag and not just sit in your closet, if you can't live without "this" gorgeous bag...then you are justified. Go get her!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> If you really want it, if it will be your summer bag and not just sit in your closet, if you can't live without "this" gorgeous bag...then you are justified. Go get her!



I was thinking about using it for school but I've recently purchased several bags. I'm trying to practice restraint especially since it's $100.

I hid it and I'll sleep on it!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I was thinking about using it for school but I've recently purchased several bags. I'm trying to practice restraint.


Well, look at your bags and practice your restraint. Besides, something may come along better that is worth half the price. Take a deep breathe and look away.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I see this gorgeous MBMJ satchel at Goodwill... $100. I don't know if I can justify that.


For a Goodwill, it's overpriced. It irks me that they charge so much. If it was on ebay, I'd be more likely to spend that much. If I spent that much at Goodwill, it's encouraging them to overprice. Is there a chance you can wait until it is half price?


----------



## Narnanz

Someone on a private group im in says that GW are going to be putting any leather bags donated straight onto online sales. None on the floor.
Might just be for a few of the regions not all....just a rumour mind.


----------



## Raven3766

Goodwill has an online auction store. They place anything for sale and people bid over and beyond. I don't shop there as much as I use too. It is just ridiculous and discouraging.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Goodwill has an online auction store. They place anything for sale and people bid over and beyond. I don't shop there as much as I use to. It is just ridiculous and discouraging.


they also seem to sell a lot of fakes on there as well


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> they also seem to sell a lot of fakes on there as well


Agree


----------



## SakuraSakura

Narnanz said:


> they also seem to sell a lot of fakes on there as well



I saw numerous fake Michael Kors purses for $50 ~ $75 respectively. This is why I rarely go to Goodwill anymore.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> For a Goodwill, it's overpriced. It irks me that they charge so much. If it was on ebay, I'd be more likely to spend that much. If I spent that much at Goodwill, it's encouraging them to overprice. Is there a chance you can wait until it is half price?



Sadly it was just put out today.
I also saw a pair of Fitflops for $35...


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Someone on a private group im in says that GW are going to be putting any leather bags donated straight onto online sales. None on the floor.
> Might just be for a few of the regions not all....just a rumour mind.


It's true for recognized brands at the Goodwills I've been to recently. They might do it with Fossil but I don't think they are doing it with cheaper brands like Tignanello.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Sadly it was just put out today.
> I also saw a pair of Fitflops for $35...


At that price, I bet it will sit for awhile. If you can afford to possibly live without it, I would wait. 

Once I saw a purse I wanted at a flea market but it was too expensive. A few hours later, I decided I should have gotten it but couldn't find the stall again. A few days later I found the same style and color on Etsy cheaper than it had been at the flea market.


----------



## Raven3766

It seems as if all G's are disappointing lately; Goodwill, gas, and groceries.  I'll just wait on the "G" deal; the great deal, to make a good purchase. Ladies, we have been thrifting for a while.  We know that eventually our good deal will come in, just be patient. From the posts I've seen lately, you have all been finding pretty good deals.  I've been out 3 times this week to one store. The only thing I've found is an Eric Javits purse for $5 and a whole lot of people thrifting. I have learned to pack my patience, know that what is for me is for me, and I can actually leave a store without a purchase. When the price is wrong, I leave it for someone else to love. Love this thread, and you guys are great thrifters, keep posting.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> I was thinking about using it for school but I've recently purchased several bags. I'm trying to practice restraint especially since it's $100.
> 
> I hid it and I'll sleep on it!


GW 50 off today - go find her, and stop being _that_ person who hides things


----------



## SakuraSakura

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> GW 50 off today - go find her, and stop being _that_ person who hides things



Honey, only the worthy will find that purse!  It's tucked behind a stack of other purses haha. Hiding is a loose definition of what happened. I'd say it's strategic placement.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Does anybody here like vintage video game consoles? $34.99 Limited Edition Pokemon Game Boy Color


----------



## LisaK026

Simplyput said:


> From the flea market
> 
> Heidi Daus necklace $1
> 
> philippe ferrandis necklace for $3, there is one in a different color selling for $1700


Guess it really pays to know your stuff!


----------



## LisaK026

madisontaylor said:


> Hi all - Long time lurker now living in Europe and always keeping an eye out on vintage and resale shops! Was looking though marketplace today and saw this. Any thoughts?? I’ve been trying to do my own research to authenticate and can’t seem to post in the Hermès thread. Probs too good to be true but you ladies always inspire me that maybe I’ll find a real treasure haha


That looks pretty good. There is supposed to be a number on the back part of the metal where the lock is (as I recall).


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> I see this gorgeous MBMJ satchel at Goodwill... $100. I don't know if I can justify that.


I bought this MJ at a Consignment Store for a hefty $160 (MJ, not MBMJ) and I have been justifying it every day since I got it,by using it. It is the PERFECT size bag and I totally LOVE it! Plus I am a big fan of Marc Jacobs bags.


----------



## jamamcg

Found this online. I was a bit hesitant as the seller had 0 feedback and the price seemed too good to be true. But I pulled the trigger and thankfully it paid off. Alexander McQueen runway dress from S/S 2009


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I bought this MJ at a Consignment Store for a hefty $160 (MJ, not MBMJ) and I have been justifying it every day since I got it,by using it. It is the PERFECT size bag and I totally LOVE it! Plus I am a big fan of Marc Jacobs bags.


Love the bag!  I’ve been admiring a lot of MJ lately.


----------



## LisaK026

So you know how you have that list in your head, of things you always hope you will find someday? I found one of mine today. I have wanted a giant Portmeirion Botanic Garden pot for my kitchen utensils.I've been looking for over 6 years. All the ones I found were not big enough (and they are not cheap). Got this
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 for $3 at an Estate sale this morning. So Happy!


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag!  I’ve been admiring a lot of MJ lately.


I used to be really into MJ, when he was making super cool bags. The thing you have to watch out for is some of the really cool old ones are really heavy.This was my favorite ever- purple Baby Stam. I am still sad I sold it. The chain was super heavy.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Does anybody here like vintage video game consoles? $34.99 Limited Edition Pokemon Game Boy Color


I'm surprised you found that, they pick the bones clean over here. Pokemon what?


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> I bought this MJ at a Consignment Store for a hefty $160 (MJ, not MBMJ) and I have been justifying it every day since I got it,by using it. It is the PERFECT size bag and I totally LOVE it! Plus I am a big fan of Marc Jacobs bags.


I have a yellow MBMJ I've been carrying for the last 3 summers. I paid $30 and love it! It big, squishy, and crossbody with a handle.


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Found this online. I was a bit hesitant as the seller had 0 feedback and the price seemed too good to be true. But I pulled the trigger and thankfully it paid off. Alexander McQueen runway dress from S/S 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408558
> View attachment 5408559


This is sweet and look at the shoes! I love it!


----------



## LisaK026

jamamcg said:


> Found this online. I was a bit hesitant as the seller had 0 feedback and the price seemed too good to be true. But I pulled the trigger and thankfully it paid off. Alexander McQueen runway dress from S/S 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408558
> View attachment 5408559


I always see McQueen and know it's you right away. I have often had good luck and gotten a good price when dealing with a 0 on eBay because people are afraid of them.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> I'm surprised you found that, they pick the bones clean over here. Pokemon what?



I was there (VV) first thing a few days ago. It's a limited edition Game Boy Color from 1998. When it originally came out it came as a set with Pokemon Yellow, a game. This system was only released in the US and Canada.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> I used to be really into MJ, when he was making super cool bags. The thing you have to watch out for is some of the really cool old ones are really heavy.This was my favorite ever- purple Baby Stam. I am still sad I sold it. The chain was super heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408589



Honestly if the piece was an older, smaller quilted MJ I probably would've jumped on it. I don't know if I mentioned this before but I have a lower back muscle injury which prevents me from carrying larger, heavier bags. I had a feeling it wouldn't have been worn enough to justify $100.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> This is sweet and look at the shoes! I love it!


The shoes are on the list of things to find. Sadly I have not managed to see a pair for sale for less than $1000


----------



## chowlover2

jamamcg said:


> Found this online. I was a bit hesitant as the seller had 0 feedback and the price seemed too good to be true. But I pulled the trigger and thankfully it paid off. Alexander McQueen runway dress from S/S 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408558
> View attachment 5408559


That dress is fabulous!


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> For now, here are some winter-themed items from recent sales, and a few old pieces of jewellery from a few years ago, just to end with a pop of colour, since everything is so dark..
> 1. Whiting & Davis Co. vintage mesh with (lucite or bakelite) handles?
> 2. St. Laurent - Rive Gauche skirt
> 3. Escada - Cashmere cardigan
> 4. Bracelet and earrings by (don't laugh) Joan Rivers
> 5. Whiting & Davis 70s serpent necklace
> (I let go of the necklace last week; it turns out the disco era isn't coming back for me lol )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333760
> View attachment 5333761
> View attachment 5333762
> View attachment 5333767
> View attachment 5333794


These are brilliant finds. Vintage JR jewelry is fabulous. Every now and then I find it. Exceptional quality and excellent designs. That W&D bag is killer too. Nice find!


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Yesterday, I scooped a vintage Escada coated canvas and leather paisley messenger. Believe it’s 1980s. It’s pristine.
Picked it up at a phenomenal vintage shop I swing by from time to time because I love their 1940’s pieces.
This was hanging on the wall and it was a must have. I was told a woman had sold a ton of vintage designer items a few days before, this being one of those and that she had confessed to having bought it and never used it. I believe it. Fantastic bag, Italian made, convenient and durable. While I’m a huge Escada fan, I’d never had one of their bags and the style is a big departure for me, but I absolutely love it. Secondhand and vintage is so fun.


----------



## Tomsmom

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> Yesterday, I scooped a vintage Escada coated canvas and leather paisley messenger. Believe it’s 1980s. It’s pristine.
> Picked it up at a phenomenal vintage shop I swing by from time to time because I love their 1940’s pieces.
> This was hanging on the wall and it was a must have. I was told a woman had sold a ton of vintage designer items a few days before, this being one of those and that she had confessed to having bought it and never used it. I believe it. Fantastic bag, Italian made, convenient and durable. While I’m a huge Escada fan, I’d never had one of their bags and the style is a big departure for me, but I absolutely love it. Secondhand and vintage is so fun.
> 
> View attachment 5409865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409869


Great bag!


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Tomsmom said:


> Longines watch 20.00
> 
> View attachment 5404058


I’ve got a vintage Longines as well. They’re excellent quality as we all know and so timeless in design. You found an absolute gem. Gorgeous watch!


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Girlfromgent said:


> I have been going though the older posts in this thread and loving all the thrift/consignment finds  I also love thrift shopping and second hand clothing. I have been doing it for years. I love finding these gems, having a good bargain, but most of all, I love doing the research and learning about the fashion
> So, I am happy to be here
> 
> I am in quarantine for 7 days because I got covid now and I am bored out of my mind at home! Help me kill some time while I share some of my finds with you
> 
> 
> Max Mara Weekend dress 15€
> Michael Kors Leather dress 25€
> Rachel Roy silk taffeta dress... this made my heart sing! I am a bit into sewing myself, andI love the way this dress is constructed, it is so pretty.  I paid 50€ for it (the consignment store had a final sale)
> Longchamp Le Pliage Tweed (I can't remember what I paid for it, something like 15-20€)
> DVF dress 25€
> YSL wool scarf 12€
> Marc Jacobs bag (I found it a long time ago when I used to live in the US) I sold this one, the quality was super nice though
> Delvaux Le Pin bucket bag 40€
> 
> View attachment 5305746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305755


Nice finds! Dang.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

SakuraSakura said:


> Value Village. I did pay up for it but it's well worth the $100. I am beyond excited. There's also a Tiffany bracelet in the showcase but can't justify the $179.99.


That’s a nice coach rogue. Even at $100 you got an insane deal.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Girlfromgent said:


> Couple of things found at a rommelmarkt (flea market) in Belgium:
> 
> A Christian Dior tie 0.5€
> Delvaux Astrid bag (before and after I did some serious TLC on the bag) 20€
> 
> View attachment 5370327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370329


Brilliant work on the bag. Gorgeous.


----------



## Raven3766

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> Yesterday, I scooped a vintage Escada coated canvas and leather paisley messenger. Believe it’s 1980s. It’s pristine.
> Picked it up at a phenomenal vintage shop I swing by from time to time because I love their 1940’s pieces.
> This was hanging on the wall and it was a must have. I was told a woman had sold a ton of vintage designer items a few days before, this being one of those and that she had confessed to having bought it and never used it. I believe it. Fantastic bag, Italian made, convenient and durable. While I’m a huge Escada fan, I’d never had one of their bags and the style is a big departure for me, but I absolutely love it. Secondhand and vintage is so fun.
> 
> View attachment 5409865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409869


I found one years ago, and it was not in good shape at all. Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

So, I am going to share my latest find.  In 2019, I lost my Fur Baby. His name was Kasch, and he was 17 years old when he transitioned.  Needless to say, I was quite sad. I was wondering if I ever wanted to commit my heart to another.  Well, today I fell in love. Meet my new baby, Jasper!
He is a Miniature Doberman, 5 weeks old, and he will move in at the end of next week.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> So, I am going to share my latest find.  In 2019, I lost my Fur Baby. His name was Kasch, and he was 17 years old when he transitioned.  Needless to say, I was quite sad. I was wondering if I ever wanted to commit my heart to another.  Well, today I fell in love. Meet my new baby, Jasper!
> He is a Miniature Doberman, 5 weeks old, and he will move in at the end of next week.
> View attachment 5409932




YAY! Your heart must be filled with so much happiness and love. I'm so happy for you, Raven! Please give us updates.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> So, I am going to share my latest find.  In 2019, I lost my Fur Baby. His name was Kasch, and he was 17 years old when he transitioned.  Needless to say, I was quite sad. I was wondering if I ever wanted to commit my heart to another.  Well, today I fell in love. Meet my new baby, Jasper!
> He is a Miniature Doberman, 5 weeks old, and he will move in at the end of next week.
> View attachment 5409932


Squeal!!  Omg the cuteness!!  So so happy for you!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> YAY! Your heart must be filled with so much happiness and love. I'm so happy for you, Raven! Please give us updates.


Thank you, I'm ready to be fur mom again. And yes, I will keep you updated.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!!  Omg the cuteness!!  So so happy for you!


Thanks, that's exactly how I felt when I saw him.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> So, I am going to share my latest find.  In 2019, I lost my Fur Baby. His name was Kasch, and he was 17 years old when he transitioned.  Needless to say, I was quite sad. I was wondering if I ever wanted to commit my heart to another.  Well, today I fell in love. Meet my new baby, Jasper!
> He is a Miniature Doberman, 5 weeks old, and he will move in at the end of next week.
> View attachment 5409932


Oh My God!!!...this is a cuteness overload!!.......Congratulations!


----------



## kemilia

Raven3766 said:


> So, I am going to share my latest find.  In 2019, I lost my Fur Baby. His name was Kasch, and he was 17 years old when he transitioned.  Needless to say, I was quite sad. I was wondering if I ever wanted to commit my heart to another.  Well, today I fell in love. Meet my new baby, Jasper!
> He is a Miniature Doberman, 5 weeks old, and he will move in at the end of next week.
> View attachment 5409932


An absolute cutie! Lucky you to have found him and he you. Buddies for life.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Oh My God!!!...this is a cuteness overload!!.......Congratulations!


Thank you so much.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> So, I am going to share my latest find.  In 2019, I lost my Fur Baby. His name was Kasch, and he was 17 years old when he transitioned.  Needless to say, I was quite sad. I was wondering if I ever wanted to commit my heart to another.  Well, today I fell in love. Meet my new baby, Jasper!
> He is a Miniature Doberman, 5 weeks old, and he will move in at the end of next week.
> View attachment 5409932


So adorable!


----------



## Narnanz

Pity there was no chair....but got the ottoman for nothing...bestie bought it for Me for $10 and got $10 off.


----------



## chowlover2

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you, I'm ready to be fur mom again. And yes, I will keep you updated.


He is precious.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Pity there was no chair....but got the ottoman for nothing...bestie bought it for Me for $10 and got $10 off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410105
> View attachment 5410106


What a great deal! I need a bestie like that!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> So, I am going to share my latest find.  In 2019, I lost my Fur Baby. His name was Kasch, and he was 17 years old when he transitioned.  Needless to say, I was quite sad. I was wondering if I ever wanted to commit my heart to another.  Well, today I fell in love. Meet my new baby, Jasper!
> He is a Miniature Doberman, 5 weeks old, and he will move in at the end of next week. [/QU
> 
> He is just adorable! Thanks for sharing and making Monday mornings a little brighter


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> Yesterday, I scooped a vintage Escada coated canvas and leather paisley messenger. Believe it’s 1980s. It’s pristine.
> Picked it up at a phenomenal vintage shop I swing by from time to time because I love their 1940’s pieces.
> This was hanging on the wall and it was a must have. I was told a woman had sold a ton of vintage designer items a few days before, this being one of those and that she had confessed to having bought it and never used it. I believe it. Fantastic bag, Italian made, convenient and durable. While I’m a huge Escada fan, I’d never had one of their bags and the style is a big departure for me, but I absolutely love it. Secondhand and vintage is so fun.
> 
> View attachment 5409865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409869


Love vintage Escada. I'll share some of my older finds (My closet is slowly becoming a tardis/time capsule to the 80s/90s)...


----------



## Narnanz

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Love vintage Escada. I'll share some of my older finds (My closet is slowly becoming a tardis/time capsule to the 80s/90s)...


but they seem to be the best years.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> but they seem to be the best years.


I've come to have a greater appreciation for that time period, especially of late.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Love vintage Escada. I'll share some of my older finds (My closet is slowly becoming a tardis/time capsule to the 80s/90s)...


Escada - Margaretha Ley (the silk was quite faded, but a few vinegar washes did the trick)
I also have a wool skirt I got about six years ago for $2.00 - reverse pleating in the back, but hard to photograph. Also, the waist is ridiculously tiny. Will have to let her go in the fall.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Love vintage Escada. I'll share some of my older finds (My closet is slowly becoming a tardis/time capsule to the 80s/90s)...


Yes please! I’d love to see your bags!


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Escada - Margaretha Ley (the silk was quite faded, but a few vinegar washes did the trick)
> I also have a wool skirt I got about six years ago for $2.00 - reverse pleating in the back, but hard to photograph. Also, the waist is ridiculously tiny. Will have to let her go in the fall.
> View attachment 5411876


This is gorgeous. Escada is so beautiful. The attention to detail is divine.


----------



## LisaK026

I found this painting at a yard sale this morning for $10. Looked it up online when I got home.It is a painting of St. Anthony's Seminary in Santa Barbara (where I live) by Erika Edwards who was one of the founders of the Oak Group. Found a similar painting online for $875. My day was made!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> So, I am going to share my latest find.  In 2019, I lost my Fur Baby. His name was Kasch, and he was 17 years old when he transitioned.  Needless to say, I was quite sad. I was wondering if I ever wanted to commit my heart to another.  Well, today I fell in love. Meet my new baby, Jasper!
> He is a Miniature Doberman, 5 weeks old, and he will move in at the end of next week.
> View attachment 5409932


Min Pin? My friend had one, who just went to doggy heaven. He was the coolest dog and very well trained. Good choice. Very adorable.It's always a good idea to get a new fur baby.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> Yes please! I’d love to see your bags!


Sadly, no bags to share. Just a few clothing items.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Min Pin? My friend had one, who just went to doggy heaven. He was the coolest dog and very well trained. Good choice. Very adorable.It's always a good idea to get a new fur baby.


Thank LisaK, I won't get him until June 18th. I have purchased toys, collar, brush, monogram bowls and a bed. Yup! I am excited!


----------



## LisaK026

NOT MINE. I'm on a thrifting page on FB and someone found this today...just had to share. Cause, ya know, it's the Holy Grail.


----------



## LisaK026

LisaK026 said:


> NOT MINE. I'm on a thrifting page on FB and someone found this today...just had to share. Cause, ya know, it's the Holy Grail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417436


Forgot to mention, she said it was marked $7.99 and it was 1/2 price day.....


----------



## Girlfromgent

Fendi cashmere jacket (from 80's, I believe)


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a Coach 2012 Limited Edition Stewardess for $13.59  This leather  is just so smooth. Don't worry! Pictures are on their way once she dries....


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a Coach 2012 Limited Edition Stewardess for $13.59  This leather  is just so smooth. Don't worry! Pictures are on their way once she dries....


Can’t wait!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a Coach 2012 Limited Edition Stewardess for $13.59  This leather  is just so smooth. Don't worry! Pictures are on their way once she dries....


----------



## Tomsmom

Nice score!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> Nice score!!



Thank you, Tomsmom! The 2012 collection has to be one of my favourites. I can't wait to find another satchel... I miss mine haha


----------



## Raven3766

It looks as though in great condition! Love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Marc Jacob’s 9.00


----------



## Simplyput

If not allowed admin, please remove.

My local 2nd Ave thrift store got a truck load of donations from Net-A-Porter with tags. I got four pieces of Christopher Kane and one Emilio Pucci. The Pucci is a terry cloth top/shirt. I think they were from 2-3 seasons past. 

The manager at 2nd Ave was saying how they were the only store to get this shipment -- luck (dislike that word) of the draw, and she would be so glad when all of it was gone because people had been switching tags. Lots of resellers. Nothing higher than $39.99

Here is one of the skirts I got.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

It's sort of crickets on my end, it's expensive leaving the house these days (gas prices are ridick!)
Anyway, sort of the opposite of this forum, but have decided to let my very first (thrifted) go because credit card bills are also ridick. At least I can "visit" her on the "authenticate this Prada" forum, whenever I'm feeling nostalgic. 

p.s. I'm so impressed with the quality and condition of the recent Fendi blazer, MJ and Coach bags posted here.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> If not allowed admin, please remove.
> 
> My local 2nd Ave thrift store got a truck load of donations from Net-A-Porter with tags. I got four pieces of Christopher Kane and one Emilio Pucci. The Pucci is a terry cloth top/shirt. I think they were from 2-3 seasons past.
> 
> The manager at 2nd Ave was saying how they were the only store to get this shipment -- luck (dislike that word) of the draw, and she would be so glad when all of it was gone because people had been switching tags. Lots of resellers. Nothing higher than $39.99
> 
> Here is one of the skirts I got.


Beautiful skirt, wish I was there. Let's see the Pucci!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Marc Jacob’s 9.00
> View attachment 5422156


Tomsmom, love the bag. I carry a yellow during the summer, this may be my last year with this bag. I think I'm going to drive this bag until the wheels fall off. I don't want to give up on her.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Tomsmom, love the bag. I carry a yellow during the summer, this may be my last year with this bag. I think I'm going to drive this bag until the wheels fall off. I don't want to give up on her.


I love this style, I don’t blame you for wearing the bag!


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Beautiful skirt, wish I was there. Let's see the Pucci!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Simplyput said:


> If not allowed admin, please remove.
> 
> My local 2nd Ave thrift store got a truck load of donations from Net-A-Porter with tags. I got four pieces of Christopher Kane and one Emilio Pucci. The Pucci is a terry cloth top/shirt. I think they were from 2-3 seasons past.
> 
> The manager at 2nd Ave was saying how they were the only store to get this shipment -- luck (dislike that word) of the draw, and she would be so glad when all of it was gone because people had been switching tags. Lots of resellers. Nothing higher than $39.99
> 
> Here is one of the skirts I got.



Whoa!! I wish I was there!!


----------



## Raven3766

So, I went to my favorite thrift and found a Celine top.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> So, I went to my favorite thrift and found a Celine top.
> View attachment 5423917
> View attachment 5423918


Love! I'm getting Jackie O vibes...


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm halfway done the one I purchased from Shoppers Drugmart... $12.99 Chanel no 5 50ml

Picture has been deleted as it revealed my location.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found the motherload of vintage Escada pieces


----------



## Girlfromgent

Givenchy 1979 Necklace


----------



## Janulka098

I have been lurking on here for ages  wanted to share my second hand bargain  Jimmy choo Rosalie satchel… originally in nude patent but I have dyed it black because of a big mark on it. All under £40 - before and after pics.


----------



## Raven3766

Janulka098 said:


> I have been lurking on here for ages  wanted to share my second hand bargain  Jimmy choo Rosalie satchel… originally in nude patent but I have dyed it black because of a big mark on it. All under £40 - before and after pics.


Welcome! Beautiful handbag, wonderful dye job!


----------



## Janulka098

Raven3766 said:


> Welcome! Beautiful handbag, wonderful dye job!


Thank you  I have dyed a few… anya hindmarch patents ones, got them for absolute steal and could not go wrong trying to revamp


----------



## Simplyput

Got a Fleurette mid-length coat with a fox fur collar, belt and Lori Piana wool in black. The vendor at the flea market wanted $20, but after a couple of weekends he reduced it to $7.

All this clothing has been helping me to revamp my church wardrobe. ❤


----------



## papertiger

GucciLouisFendiOhMy said:


> Yesterday, I scooped a vintage Escada coated canvas and leather paisley messenger. Believe it’s 1980s. It’s pristine.
> Picked it up at a phenomenal vintage shop I swing by from time to time because I love their 1940’s pieces.
> This was hanging on the wall and it was a must have. I was told a woman had sold a ton of vintage designer items a few days before, this being one of those and that she had confessed to having bought it and never used it. I believe it. Fantastic bag, Italian made, convenient and durable. While I’m a huge Escada fan, I’d never had one of their bags and the style is a big departure for me, but I absolutely love it. Secondhand and vintage is so fun.
> 
> View attachment 5409865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409869



Wow, that's stunning, great piece!


----------



## Monera

Tomsmom said:


> Marc Jacob’s 9.00
> View attachment 5422156


Wow what a great find! It looks to be in great condition especially for a light color bag.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Janulka098 said:


> I have been lurking on here for ages  wanted to share my second hand bargain  Jimmy choo Rosalie satchel… originally in nude patent but I have dyed it black because of a big mark on it. All under £40 - before and after pics.


What a fabulous find, and well done on the dye job! I had no idea patent leather could be dyed (I'm a rookie, fyi).


----------



## Narnanz

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> What a fabulous find, and well done on the dye job! I had no idea patent leather could be dyed (I'm a rookie, fyi).


neither did I...And I rehab Coach bags for fun


----------



## Miarta

Raven3766 said:


> So, I am going to share my latest find.  In 2019, I lost my Fur Baby. His name was Kasch, and he was 17 years old when he transitioned.  Needless to say, I was quite sad. I was wondering if I ever wanted to commit my heart to another.  Well, today I fell in love. Meet my new baby, Jasper!
> He is a Miniature Doberman, 5 weeks old, and he will move in at the end of next week.
> View attachment 5409932


Congrats, my Min Pin left me in 2017 and with him went my heart. I’m still recovering. You give me hope that one day, maybe…


----------



## Tomsmom

Monera said:


> Wow what a great find! It looks to be in great condition especially for a light color bag.


It needed some touch up here and there, I scored at the craft store and found the exact color!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> neither did I...And I rehab Coach bags for fun


I am equally impressed with the skill level and dedication over in the coach rehab forum, as well.


----------



## Kghanem87

Thank you I didn't know about this tip!


----------



## Janulka098

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> What a fabulous find, and well done on the dye job! I had no idea patent leather could be dyed (I'm a rookie, fyi).


Yes it can- this is my third patent bag I have done. - used deglazer to get rid of surface dirt and grease and then dyed it with Fiebings oil dye, let it dry and then do another coat - touch up all the bits around the edges to make sure it’s all done and leave to dry. Then polish off the dye with rag soaked with acetone - very messy job … and only advisable when you don’t worry about how the bag ends up…. In case it goes horribly wrong. Once polished with acetone leave to dry out again and then treat with leather balm polishing off with clean rag and buff till it’s nice and shiny. All the colour on hardware comes off with acetone. I had a first go at a cheapo  patent leather bag to see how it works out


----------



## Jktgal

I love the finds on this thread. Amazing what people in the rich world throw away. Good job everybody for rescuing them.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I think this fully silk vintage Escada blazer is the crown jewel of the Escada pieces I found. It has this amazing galaxy pattern on it... I paid $9.00. I wish it was my size. I also found one but it has embroidered stars and it was wool.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Janulka098 said:


> Yes it can- this is my third patent bag I have done. - used deglazer to get rid of surface dirt and grease and then dyed it with Fiebings oil dye, let it dry and then do another coat - touch up all the bits around the edges to make sure it’s all done and leave to dry. Then polish off the dye with rag soaked with acetone - very messy job … and only advisable when you don’t worry about how the bag ends up…. In case it goes horribly wrong. Once polished with acetone leave to dry out again and then treat with leather balm polishing off with clean rag and buff till it’s nice and shiny. All the colour on hardware comes off with acetone. I had a first go at a cheapo  patent leather bag to see how it works out


That sounds like a ton of work, but so rewarding. I actually prefer your version. It makes the hardware pop. Well done, and hope to see more of your finds and finishes.


----------



## Raven3766

Miarta said:


> Congrats, my Min Pin left me in 2017 and with him went my heart. I’m still recovering. You give me hope that one day, maybe…


I'm so sorry, what was his name? You know, I thought I would never have another baby. When I saw his eyes, I immediately named him and that was it! I fell in love. He comes home this Friday, so.... I'm ready to love.


----------



## ConnieinSeattle

I found this ginormous Ralph Lauren tote/purse.  Black leather (really nice quality--I think the bag is authentic) with houndstooth woven trim.  Guitar strap type handles.  Less than $10.


----------



## SakuraSakura

This wasn't the cheapest find but it's one that I've been looking for! These bags are currently selling for a lot online - I paid $30. Another purse for the collection!


----------



## Narnanz

Online find of a Mullberry Blossom tote for what was converted US$67


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Online find of a Mullberry Blossom tote for what was converted US$67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427699


Wow!!  What a score!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> Online find of a Mullberry Blossom tote for what was converted US$67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427699


Fabulous! As are the books on the shelf. I see you're doing your homework to source the best finds, and it shows. Bravo!


----------



## hostagarden

Narnanz said:


> Online find of a Mullberry Blossom tote for what was converted US$67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427699


The color is lovely and the leather looks scrumptious.


----------



## Simplyput

Got a vintage Gucci handbag and a Burberry scarf. Two different stores. Paid less than two dollars for each.


----------



## trilby

Narnanz said:


> Online find of a Mullberry Blossom tote for what was converted US$67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427699


Shout out to a fellow Georgette Heyer fan!


----------



## hostagarden

Not Authenticated,  17usd, resale shop, second mark-down.  
I cleaned this using Fiebing's Saddle Soap.  Then I used almost a half bottle of Coach Leather Moisturizer on it.  For a day or two the trim edges looked good.  Now the lotion must have soaked in so the wear marks are more noticeable again.


----------



## Narnanz

trilby said:


> Shout out to a fellow Georgette Heyer fan!


Lol...did a clean out of all the books and those were the ones that stayed....took me too long to find them all.


----------



## Narnanz

hostagarden said:


> Not Authenticated,  17usd, resale shop, second mark-down.
> I cleaned this using Fiebing's Saddle Soap.  Then I used almost a half bottle of Coach Leather Moisturizer on it.  For a day or two the trim edges looked good.  Now the lotion must have soaked in so the wear marks are more noticeable again.


we have an Authenticate this Coach thread if you want to know.


----------



## Raven3766

I found miniature Spode items today. The whole bag was $5, couldn't resist. 


I also wanted to share my Celine I found a couple of years ago.  It is made of canvas and leather, but the white is not so white anymore.  I have been planning to dye it, but never got around to it....so off to the bay for someone's project.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

I'll be letting go of some items which have been 'hanging' out in my closet for about six years. So, posting them here for the memories, and for your viewing pleasure 
We live in surreal times - thanks to thrift stores, luxury clothes and accessories are cheaper than groceries and fuel these days. Welcome to the Twilight Zone lol.
1.  Alexander McQueen (looks much better on)
2. Fendi silk dress
3. Dolce & Gabbana
4. Oscar de la Renta w/ mother of pearl buttons
p.s the most expensive item was the McQueen at $25, I believe.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> I found miniature Spode items today. The whole bag was $5, couldn't resist.
> View attachment 5429469
> 
> I also wanted to share my Celine I found a couple of years ago.  It is made of canvas and leather, but the white is not so white anymore.  I have been planning to dye it, but never got around to it....so off to the bay for someone's project.
> View attachment 5429470


The Spode is an absolute steal. Love them all!


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I'll be letting go of some items which have been 'hanging' out in my closet for a few years. So, posting them here for the memories, and for your viewing pleasure
> We live in surreal times - thanks to thrift stores, luxury clothes and accessories are cheaper than groceries and fuel these days. Welcome to the Twilight Zone lol.
> 1.  Alexander McQueen (looks much better on)
> 2. Fendi silk dress
> 3. Dolce & Gabbana
> 4. Oscar de la Renta w/ mother of pearl buttons
> View attachment 5429463
> View attachment 5429464
> View attachment 5429465
> View attachment 5429466
> View attachment 5429467


They are so beautiful!


----------



## hostagarden

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I'll be letting go of some items which have been 'hanging' out in my closet for about six years. So, posting them here for the memories, and for your viewing pleasure
> We live in surreal times - thanks to thrift stores, luxury clothes and accessories are cheaper than groceries and fuel these days. Welcome to the Twilight Zone lol.
> 1.  Alexander McQueen (looks much better on)
> 2. Fendi silk dress
> 3. Dolce & Gabbana
> 4. Oscar de la Renta w/ mother of pearl buttons
> p.s the most expensive item was the McQueen at $25, I believe.
> View attachment 5429463
> View attachment 5429464
> View attachment 5429465
> View attachment 5429466
> View attachment 5429467


----------



## hostagarden

The clothing is so beautiful.  Just look at the quality, the design execution, the fabric choices.


----------



## Janulka098

Another online find - Jimmy Choo that I rescued… was originally tan - think it’s lamb?  (not sure) was so dry it was almost crisp. £25 - fed it leather conditioner over few days and then dyed it and keep feeding it as long as it’s soaking up the leather conditioner


----------



## Vintage Leather

Raven3766 said:


> I found miniature Spode items today. The whole bag was $5, couldn't resist.
> View attachment 5429469
> 
> I also wanted to share my Celine I found a couple of years ago.  It is made of canvas and leather, but the white is not so white anymore.  I have been planning to dye it, but never got around to it....so off to the bay for someone's project.
> View attachment 5429470


The style of that bag is called the Poulbout, and it was designed by Michael Kors and made from ‘01-‘09 (they discontinued it and the Boogie bag a year after Phoebe Philo joined Celine)


----------



## whateve

Janulka098 said:


> I have been lurking on here for ages  wanted to share my second hand bargain  Jimmy choo Rosalie satchel… originally in nude patent but I have dyed it black because of a big mark on it. All under £40 - before and after pics.


Looks great! I had no idea you could dye patent leather without removing the coating.


----------



## Janulka098

whateve said:


> Looks great! I had no idea you could dye patent leather without removing the coating.


 thank you - have to say I am quite proud of it. Watched few YouTube videos about dyeing patent- came across somebody dyeing patent LV purse… and so had a go myself - did couple of Anya Hindmarch bags and last one Was Jimmy.


----------



## Raven3766

Vintage Leather said:


> The style of that bag is called the Poulbout, and it was designed by Michael Kors and made from ‘01-‘09 (they discontinued it and the Boogie bag a year after Phoebe Philo joined Celine)


Thank you for the information, truly appreciate it.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you for the information, truly appreciate it.


Okay, I was looking through my notebook I keep on my bags and actually found that model. It’s from the ‘06 Charity Craft Poulbot, and was designed to have people draw and decorate their own. Madonna’s children Lorde and Rocco each made a version


----------



## Raven3766

Vintage Leather said:


> Okay, I was looking through my notebook I keep on my bags and actually found that model. It’s from the ‘06 Charity Craft Poulbot, and was designed to have people draw and decorate their own. Madonna’s children Lorde and Rocco each made a version


So, it is meant to decorate. It has a canvas exterior. Great info!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Raven3766 said:


> So, it is meant to decorate. It has a canvas exterior. Great info!


The poulbot was the bag that caused me to find tPF, so I know a fair amount about it.


----------



## Raven3766

Vintage Leather said:


> The poulbot was the bag that caused me to find tPF, so I know a fair amount about it.


I think my obsession with handbags and thrifting led me here. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Vintage Leather said:


> Okay, I was looking through my notebook I keep on my bags and actually found that model. It’s from the ‘06 Charity Craft Poulbot, and was designed to have people draw and decorate their own. Madonna’s children Lorde and Rocco each made a version


I LOVE that you have a notebook on your bags!


----------



## Raven3766

Well, I will not become the mommy to the puppy Jasper. The woman lied. If I wasn't so hurt, I would be angry.  She dodged me twice with the drop off, so I just requested my money back. I will try again later.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Well, I will not become the mommy to the puppy Jasper. The woman lied. If I wasn't so hurt, I would be angry.  She dodged me twice with the drop off, so I just requested my money back. I will try again later.


Im so sorry Raven as I know you were really excited about getting another puppy. 

Some people really stink.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Well, I will not become the mommy to the puppy Jasper. The woman lied. If I wasn't so hurt, I would be angry.  She dodged me twice with the drop off, so I just requested my money back. I will try again later.


Well that just stinks. What is wrong with some people!  I’ll be angry for you Raven, man!


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Well, I will not become the mommy to the puppy Jasper. The woman lied. If I wasn't so hurt, I would be angry.  She dodged me twice with the drop off, so I just requested my money back. I will try again later.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Im so sorry Raven as I know you were really excited about getting another puppy.
> 
> Some people really stink.


Thank you, maybe it just wasn't time. I don't know, maybe I will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry.


Thank you Whateve...


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Well that just stinks. What is wrong with some people!  I’ll be angry for you Raven, man!


She kept me holding for almost 3 weeks with excuses. The last excuse did it for me.  She was an hour away, said a policeman pulled her over to ask if she had Covid? Really?


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> She kept me holding for almost 3 weeks with excuses. The last excuse did it for me.  She was an hour away, said a policeman pulled her over to ask if she had Covid? Really?


Omg… rediculous.  I’m really sorry .


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> She kept me holding for almost 3 weeks with excuses. The last excuse did it for me.  She was an hour away, said a policeman pulled her over to ask if she had Covid? Really?


I'm so sorry, and hope that you can find another little one to love, and give a forever home to. 
It doesn't sound like this lady is responsible enough to be in charge of a precious little darling.


----------



## lenarmc

SakuraSakura said:


> This wasn't the cheapest find but it's one that I've been looking for! These bags are currently selling for a lot online - I paid $30. Another purse for the collection!


I remember having this bag in pink when my sons were younger. It was the perfect mom bag. I could be cute and stylish, and bag held so much-my stuff, snacks, diapers, wipes, and a change of clothes. Bonus point for being easy to clean.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you, maybe it just wasn't time. I don't know, maybe I will feel better tomorrow.



Just checking in to see how you're feeling, friend. I'm so sorry to hear that happened.


----------



## SakuraSakura

lenarmc said:


> I remember having this bag in pink when my sons were younger. It was the perfect mom bag. I could be cute and stylish, and bag held so much-my stuff, snacks, diapers, wipes, and a change of clothes. Bonus point for being easy to clean.



In light of the current political climate, I have chosen to sell it. I won't delve into the reasoning behind my choice as it's against the rules to do so but "glamorous USA" is unfitting. 

i'm replacing it with this pretty Michael Kors Tweed Mini Sloan!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Just checking in to see how you're feeling, friend. I'm so sorry to hear that happened.


Hey Sakura, thank you for the check in.  I am ok, I stored everything in the garage, and will try again later. At least there was one positive thing, I know how I feel about becoming a Fur Mom again. Thanks for asking and thank you everyone for your support. It was absolutely needed.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> In light of the current political climate, I have chosen to sell it. I won't delve into the reasoning behind my choice as it's against the rules to do so but "glamorous USA" is unfitting.
> 
> i'm replacing it with this pretty Michael Kors Tweed Mini Sloan!


I am loving this Michael Kors!


----------



## LisaK026

Nothing like a $525 pair of shoes for $6. And they are my size. There was a small spot on the suede, that came right out with the suede brush. SCORE!!


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> Well that just stinks. What is wrong with some people!  I’ll be angry for you Raven, man!


WELL THAT JUST SUCKS! So sorry Raven.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

LisaK026 said:


> Nothing like a $525 pair of shoes for $6. And they are my size. There was a small spot on the suede, that came right out with the suede brush. SCORE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435590
> View attachment 5435591


Love the colour!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

I've had a bit of a rough day, week, month, decade... so, I went to my happy place to thrift-browse and get out of my head a bit. I saw one of the staff place a cute navy top ($4.99) on the rack, and thought I had hit the jackpot !!! LOUIS VUITTON !!! Then, I read the rest of the tag. It was from a uniform...likely from a hotel or resort (somewhere I need to be asap lol) Just my luck.


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I've had a bit of a rough day, week, month, decade... so, I went to my happy place to thrift-browse and get out of my head a bit. I saw one of the staff place a cute navy top ($4.99) on the rack, and thought I had hit the jackpot !!! LOUIS VUITTON !!! Then, I read the rest of the tag. It was from a uniform...likely from a hotel or resort (somewhere I need to be asap lol) Just my luck.


 Don't worry, you will hit the jackpot soon.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Don't worry, you will hit the jackpot soon.


Aww thanks! Jackpot for me is really just getting ahead of my finances so I can take a break and re-imagine the post-pandemic / post pyjama phase of my life. An LV uniform shirt is not going to do it lol.
As far as brands go, I _so_ appreciate the quality (vintage) but it's not so much about the name itself for me (I've been a 'No Logo' gal for a few decades now). Most of the time it's just the thrill of finding treasures. That's why I'm on this board - to see what everyone scores and this https://moneywise.com/life/lifestyle/incredible-items-found-at-thrift-stores


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Aww thanks! Jackpot for me is really just getting ahead of my finances so I can take a break and re-imagine the post-pandemic / post pyjama phase of my life. An LV uniform shirt is not going to do it lol.
> As far as brands go, I _so_ appreciate the quality (vintage) but it's not so much about the name itself for me (I've been a 'No Logo' gal for a few decades now). Most of the time it's just the thrill of finding treasures. That's why I'm on this board - to see what everyone scores and this https://moneywise.com/life/lifestyle/incredible-items-found-at-thrift-stores


Same here, finances are a little shaky right now.  I need to pay more attention to spending. I have recently purchased some old 45 vinyl records. I sold 5 in a weekend for $600.  I paid 40 cent a record.  In other words, I am trying to find ways to fund my thrifting, while spending little as possible. I have one on the bay right now for $490.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Same here, finances are a little shaky right now.  I need to pay more attention to spending. I have recently purchased some old 45 vinyl records. I sold 5 in a weekend for $600.  I paid 40 cent a record.  In other words, I am trying to find ways to fund my thrifting, while spending little as possible. I have one on the bay right now for $490.


Wow, what era/type of music were they? Do people expect them to be in mint condition?


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> Wow, what era/type of music were they? Do people expect them to be in mint condition?


They are graded G to Mint. My records are Vg+ and 60's era; rock and soul. All are promotional or DJ copies. I've been collecting vinyl for 10 years. I started researching 5 yrs ago.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> They are graded G to Mint. My records are Vg+ and 60's era; rock and soul. All are promotional or DJ copies. I've been collecting vinyl for 10 years. I started researching 5 yrs ago.


Are the LPs worth anything? I have a bunch from the 70s but they may be warped.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> Are the LPs worth anything? I have a bunch from the 70s but they may be warped.


You could research them by number. There is a website I use to look up the 45's. Once i find the resell value, I start grading by original cover, scratches, the inlay, sound. I actually listen to the songs. I look on the bay to compare prices and go from there. 

45cat - Vinyl Database - Records - Music Reviews - Discographies, Discussions, Discoveries


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> You could research them by number. There is a website I use to look up the 45's. Once i find the resell value, I start grading by original cover, scratches, the inlay, sound. I actually listen to the songs. I look on the bay to compare prices and go from there.
> 
> 45cat - Vinyl Database - Records - Music Reviews - Discographies, Discussions, Discoveries


Thanks! I don't have a turntable and don't really want to have to buy one.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Same here, finances are a little shaky right now.  I need to pay more attention to spending. I have recently purchased some old 45 vinyl records. I sold 5 in a weekend for $600.  I paid 40 cent a record.  In other words, I am trying to find ways to fund my thrifting, while spending little as possible. I have one on the bay right now for $490.


Raven that’s awesome!  I had no idea about records, go you !


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Raven that’s awesome!  I had no idea about records, go you !


I started collecting because of my love for the cover art and sometimes, just memories. I grew up with 12 siblings and wonderful parents that introduced me to music. I am the 11th child of 13, so I would hear so many different artists throughout the years. Some of the new songs I have found are so good.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> Thanks! I don't have a turntable and don't really want to have to buy one.


You could visually look at an album to see whether it has light scratches. You don't need a turntable, I just like listening to music.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Same here, finances are a little shaky right now.  I need to pay more attention to spending. I have recently purchased some old 45 vinyl records. I sold 5 in a weekend for $600.  I paid 40 cent a record.  In other words, I am trying to find ways to fund my thrifting, while spending little as possible. I have one on the bay right now for $490.


Fingers crossed for you, myself and everyone else finding creative ways to survive and better yet, thrive. Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I started collecting because of my love for the cover art and sometimes, just memories. I grew up with 12 siblings and wonderful parents that introduced me to music. I am the 11th child of 13, so I would hear so many different artists throughout the years. Some of the new songs I have found are so good.


WOW! 12 siblings.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> WOW! 12 siblings.


Yep, twelve.  Of course, there was never a dull moment.


----------



## SakuraSakura

MCM speedy!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Okay! It's washed and at my place. Vintage MCM Visetos Boston Bag Speedy $8.39.


----------



## Simplyput

The MCM is a cutiepie


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay! It's washed and at my place. Vintage MCM Visetos Boston Bag Speedy $8.39.
> 
> View attachment 5439546


Gorgeous! Do you carry a horseshoe with you when you go shopping  
Also, I read that an East Van VV burned down yesterday?!


----------



## SakuraSakura

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Gorgeous! Do you carry a horseshoe with you when you go shopping
> Also, I read that an East Van VV burned down yesterday?!



Thank you for the compliment. I've been very lucky with how consistently I find really good items but I know that some of this luck is based in demographics and my ability to go as often as I can with school. This was on a fresh rack. I'm happy I was able to get it before someone else!

While I don't live in BC I know other people who visited that location often.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Simplyput said:


> The MCM is a cutiepie



Thank you, Simplyput! I think it's going to stay around for a while. I've been looking for a speedy-esque style so this fits the bill!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for the compliment. I've been very lucky with how consistently I find really good items but I know that some of this luck is based in demographics and my ability to go as often as I can with school. This was on a fresh rack. I'm happy I was able to get it before someone else!
> 
> While I don't live in BC I know other people who visited that location often.


I've mentioned this to Narnanz and others, kudos for doing your homework - you know your bags and designers, so know what to look for as well. Student life is the best. Enjoy it for as long as you can


----------



## SakuraSakura

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I've mentioned this to Narnanz and others, kudos for doing your homework - you know your bags and designers, so know what to look for as well. Student life is the best. Enjoy it for as long as you can



I'm getting into the habit of stockpiling the nicer handbags I find as an alternative to just regular savings accounts. I'm done school within the next six months so things are going to change - albeit I'm trying to take it a day at a time to keep my anxiety regulated.


----------



## DaisyDD

SakuraSakura said:


> MCM speedy!


I’m so jealous!!!


----------



## Simplyput

Glad for this space on Purseforum where I can share my finds. There are some areas in the virtual realm when I told some things I found I been told that I am lying or that they are fake.

I went to the free place and found a plastic wheelbarrow. The next day, my father tags along with me, he found a gorgeous antique rocking chair with carved duck head handles. Even another man said that is a nice rocking chair.

They had put two dining sets out and several couches. One of the living room sets was put out by mistake according to the employees (an employee wanted it), but this couple already had it secured on top of their truck.

While they were discussing the living room set, I walked over to a broken down cabinet and saw two orange boxes. So, I thought they were empty H scarves boxes. One box had two scarves and the other one.

They were in mint condition. I was stoked.

Got a Les Cles
Hello Dolly (This is one of the prettiest scarves I have found: pink, purple and fushia)
Amadeus Wolfgang Mozart

I guess the auction house couldn't sell them, donated them to the free place and one of the cleaning ladies were trying to hide them until the end of their shift. I am sure these scarves have tales to tell.

I found a Gucci memo board(?), I can't find anything similar it has four horsebits and a Gucci writing pen. If anyone could tell me exactly what it is I would be grateful.

Another trash picker saw me with the scarves and ask a male employee to sell me one ... no thank you. I feel like calling his supervisor inside the store and she is going to call his probation officer. Vent. Leave me and my scarves alone. Yes, the free places hire convicts, but essentially it is normally something like if you don't bother them, they won't bother you. I can ignore a lot of things to outweigh finding free Hermes scarves.

The next day, I got a red patent leather Burberry bag for $11 and a Minkoff bag for $10 at the 2nd Ave I got the Kane pieces.

Finally, I scratched a white whale of my list...found a Le Creuset Goose Pot Round 13.25 qt in Onyx or black. I paid $60. Didn't think I was going to get it. Two ladies were standing over it looking up comps. Not sure if I mentioned i got a terrine months ago. I would like a tagine.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Simplyput said:


> Glad for this space on Purseforum where I can share my finds. There are some areas in the virtual realm when I told some things I found I been told that I am lying or that they are fake.
> 
> I went to the free place and found a plastic wheelbarrow. The next day, my father tags along with me, he found a gorgeous antique rocking chair with carved duck head handles. Even another man said that is a nice rocking chair.
> 
> They had put two dining sets out and several couches. One of the living room sets was put out by mistake according to the employees (an employee wanted it), but this couple already had it secured on top of their truck.
> 
> While they were discussing the living room set, I walked over to a broken down cabinet and saw two orange boxes. So, I thought they were empty H scarce boxes. One box had two scarves and the other one.
> 
> They were in mint condition. I was stoked.
> 
> Got a Les Cles
> Hello Dolly (This is one of the prettiest scarves I have found: pink, purple and fushia)
> Amadeus Wolfgang Mozart
> 
> I guess the auction house couldn't sell them, donated them to the free place and one of the cleaning ladies were trying to hide them until the end of their shift. I am sure these scarves have tales to tell.
> 
> I found a Gucci memo board(?), I can't find anything similar it has four horsebits and a Gucci writing pen. If anyone could tell me exactly what it is I would be grateful.
> 
> Another trash picker saw me with the scarves and ask a male employee to sell me one ... no thank you. I feel like calling his supervisor inside the store and she is going to call his probation officer. Vent. Leave me and my scarves alone. Yes, the free places hire convicts, but essentially it is normally something like if you don't bother them, they won't bother you. I can ignore a lot of things to outweigh finding free Hermes scarves.
> 
> The next day, I got a red patent leather Burberry bag for $11 and a Minkoff bag for $10 at the 2nd Ave I got the Kane pieces.
> 
> Finally, I scratched a white whale of my list...found a Le Creuset Goose Pot Round 13.25 qt in Onyx or black. I paid $60. Didn't think I was going to get it. Two ladies were standing over it looking up comps. Not sure if I mentioned i got a terrine months ago. I would like a tagine.


While I haven’t seen anything like your Gucci board, that hallmark was used in the 1950s through 1960s


----------



## Simplyput

Vintage Leather said:


> While I haven’t seen anything like your Gucci board, that hallmark was used in the 1950s through 1960s


Thank you, that is a start.  I will try to do a little more research.


----------



## Narnanz

Fenton and Uranium glass.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Up paid for the Fenton NZ$25 for the candlesticks  and NZ$20 for the compote.
NZ$5 fir the 1930s uranium glas posy bowl


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Glad for this space on Purseforum where I can share my finds. There are some areas in the virtual realm when I told some things I found I been told that I am lying or that they are fake.
> 
> I went to the free place and found a plastic wheelbarrow. The next day, my father tags along with me, he found a gorgeous antique rocking chair with carved duck head handles. Even another man said that is a nice rocking chair.
> 
> They had put two dining sets out and several couches. One of the living room sets was put out by mistake according to the employees (an employee wanted it), but this couple already had it secured on top of their truck.
> 
> While they were discussing the living room set, I walked over to a broken down cabinet and saw two orange boxes. So, I thought they were empty H scarves boxes. One box had two scarves and the other one.
> 
> They were in mint condition. I was stoked.
> 
> Got a Les Cles
> Hello Dolly (This is one of the prettiest scarves I have found: pink, purple and fushia)
> Amadeus Wolfgang Mozart
> 
> I guess the auction house couldn't sell them, donated them to the free place and one of the cleaning ladies were trying to hide them until the end of their shift. I am sure these scarves have tales to tell.
> 
> I found a Gucci memo board(?), I can't find anything similar it has four horsebits and a Gucci writing pen. If anyone could tell me exactly what it is I would be grateful.
> 
> Another trash picker saw me with the scarves and ask a male employee to sell me one ... no thank you. I feel like calling his supervisor inside the store and she is going to call his probation officer. Vent. Leave me and my scarves alone. Yes, the free places hire convicts, but essentially it is normally something like if you don't bother them, they won't bother you. I can ignore a lot of things to outweigh finding free Hermes scarves.
> 
> The next day, I got a red patent leather Burberry bag for $11 and a Minkoff bag for $10 at the 2nd Ave I got the Kane pieces.
> 
> Finally, I scratched a white whale of my list...found a Le Creuset Goose Pot Round 13.25 qt in Onyx or black. I paid $60. Didn't think I was going to get it. Two ladies were standing over it looking up comps. Not sure if I mentioned i got a terrine months ago. I would like a tagine.
> 
> View attachment 5440360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440365


How did I miss this! Everything is wonderful!!! What is a "free" space, where did you find this? I don't think we have anything like that here. The pickings are getting quite slim.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! It's my birthday today so I'll be doing a bit of thrifting. I pray I find some goodies.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! It's my birthday today so I'll be doing a bit of thrifting. I pray I find some goodies.


Oooooh!!! HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY! GOOD LUCK, I CLAIM YOU WILL FIND SOMETHING GREAT!!!


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> How did I miss this! Everything is wonderful!!! What is a "free" space, where did you find this? I don't think we have anything like that here. The pickings are getting quite slim.



Raven, I apologize for the confusing post, but I am trying to be discreet.

Without giving too many details, because there is a poster in this group who blocked me, but follows me around on YouTube subscribers that I mentioned.  Not trying to argue. 

This auction house whatever they can't sell they donate to a store that sells stuff for the home, but if it is something that has sat in the store or clothing  they throw it in the "trash pile." You never know when they are going to put stuff out. I saw two men arguing over a dish. 

People come from across the country to use things in this store in movie props.


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! It's my birthday today so I'll be doing a bit of thrifting. I pray I find some goodies.


Happy birthday!!  Happy thrifting!!


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Raven, I apologize for the confusing post, but I am trying to be discreet.
> 
> Without giving too many details, because there is a poster in this group who blocked me, but follows me around on YouTube subscribers that I mentioned.  Not trying to argue.
> 
> This auction house whatever they can't sell they donate to a store that sells stuff for the home, but if it is something that has sat in the store or clothing  they throw it in the "trash pile." You never know when they are going to put stuff out. I saw two men arguing over a dish.
> 
> People come from across the country to use things in this store in movie props.


Thank you for the explanation, I think this is great. Anytime, no matter the situation, I'm all for a good deal. I love everything. ❤️


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! It's my birthday today so I'll be doing a bit of thrifting. I pray I find some goodies.


Happy Birthday, and you don't need luck. You've got great instincts and keen eyesight 
Looking forward to some B'Day treasures!


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! It's my birthday today so I'll be doing a bit of thrifting. I pray I find some goodies.


Happy birthday! cannot wait to see what you find!


----------



## Narnanz

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! It's my birthday today so I'll be doing a bit of thrifting. I pray I find some goodies.


ohhh..Happy Birthday and good luck...I just know you will find something amazing


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you for the explanation, I think this is great. Anytime, no matter the situation, I'm all for a good deal. I love everything. ❤️


Oh, thank you. Here I was thinking to myself that I will never find another haul this year as good as the Christopher Kane collection and a month later I got three free Hermes scarves and a Burberry bag ($12). 

Not trying to offend anyone, but these last two hauls got me so spoiled that I have been throwing out some J. Crew, Banana Republic and Dooney & Bourke pieces. Never was a Coach person either.

I really enjoy posting my finds on this thread and seeing finds from all of you. The last Hermes scarf I posted on Reddit "Doigts de fee" people were saying that it wasn't authentic --- been finding Hermes scarves for years. I just removed the thread. Not going to argue with anyone when I know what is the truth. 

I have seen them tell each other a Gucci handbag is fake and it is real. The real big thing for Redditors is finding a Le Creuset.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Simplyput said:


> Oh, thank you. Here I was thinking to myself that I will never find another haul this year as good as the Christopher Kane collection and a month later I got three free Hermes scarves and a Burberry bag ($12).
> 
> Not trying to offend anyone, but these last two hauls got me so spoiled that I have been throwing out some J. Crew, Banana Republic and Dooney & Bourke pieces. Never was a Coach person either.
> 
> I really enjoy posting my finds on this thread and seeing finds from all of you. The last Hermes scarf I posted on Reddit "Doigts de fee" people were saying that it wasn't authentic --- been finding Hermes scarves for years. I just removed the thread. Not going to argue with anyone when I know what is the truth.
> 
> I have seen them tell each other a Gucci handbag is fake and it is real. The real big thing for Redditors is finding a Le Creuset.


It's unfortunate that _some people_ have a hard time seeing others be happy and prosper. Continue to share your finds here, and we'll enjoy them along with you. At the end of the day, these are 'just material things' and the value attributed to them is subjective.  If you love it, that's what matters.
Sharing a related, sweet and heartwarming story that made my morning. Happy Sunday!








						Dumpster discovery continues to transform formerly homeless man's life
					

Four years after a discovery in a Edmonton dumpster changed his life, Adam Gillan is sober, healthy and running a growing drywall business.




					vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca


----------



## papertiger

Simplyput said:


> Glad for this space on Purseforum where I can share my finds. There are some areas in the virtual realm when I told some things I found I been told that I am lying or that they are fake.
> 
> I went to the free place and found a plastic wheelbarrow. The next day, my father tags along with me, he found a gorgeous antique rocking chair with carved duck head handles. Even another man said that is a nice rocking chair.
> 
> They had put two dining sets out and several couches. One of the living room sets was put out by mistake according to the employees (an employee wanted it), but this couple already had it secured on top of their truck.
> 
> While they were discussing the living room set, I walked over to a broken down cabinet and saw two orange boxes. So, I thought they were empty H scarves boxes. One box had two scarves and the other one.
> 
> They were in mint condition. I was stoked.
> 
> Got a Les Cles
> Hello Dolly (This is one of the prettiest scarves I have found: pink, purple and fushia)
> Amadeus Wolfgang Mozart
> 
> I guess the auction house couldn't sell them, donated them to the free place and one of the cleaning ladies were trying to hide them until the end of their shift. I am sure these scarves have tales to tell.
> 
> I found a Gucci memo board(?), I can't find anything similar it has four horsebits and a Gucci writing pen. If anyone could tell me exactly what it is I would be grateful.
> 
> Another trash picker saw me with the scarves and ask a male employee to sell me one ... no thank you. I feel like calling his supervisor inside the store and she is going to call his probation officer. Vent. Leave me and my scarves alone. Yes, the free places hire convicts, but essentially it is normally something like if you don't bother them, they won't bother you. I can ignore a lot of things to outweigh finding free Hermes scarves.
> 
> The next day, I got a red patent leather Burberry bag for $11 and a Minkoff bag for $10 at the 2nd Ave I got the Kane pieces.
> 
> Finally, I scratched a white whale of my list...found a Le Creuset Goose Pot Round 13.25 qt in Onyx or black. I paid $60. Didn't think I was going to get it. Two ladies were standing over it looking up comps. Not sure if I mentioned i got a terrine months ago. I would like a tagine.
> 
> View attachment 5440360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440365



1960s Gucci wild-boar note jotter (it would have had a note pad where it hasn't faded.) Certainly after 1953. Classic brown boarskin is one of Gucci's traditional colours and items coordinate throughout 1950s-70s.

Did you get it?


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> Oh, thank you. Here I was thinking to myself that I will never find another haul this year as good as the Christopher Kane collection and a month later I got three free Hermes scarves and a Burberry bag ($12).
> 
> Not trying to offend anyone, but these last two hauls got me so spoiled that I have been throwing out some J. Crew, Banana Republic and Dooney & Bourke pieces. Never was a Coach person either.
> 
> I really enjoy posting my finds on this thread and seeing finds from all of you. The last Hermes scarf I posted on Reddit "Doigts de fee" people were saying that it wasn't authentic --- been finding Hermes scarves for years. I just removed the thread. Not going to argue with anyone when I know what is the truth.
> 
> I have seen them tell each other a Gucci handbag is fake and it is real. The real big thing for Redditors is finding a Le Creuset.


Everyone has an opinion, even if it is uninformed. When I found my Balenciaga, all the women in the store offered opinions on whether it was authentic. It was obvious they were clueless about the brand. I don't know if there was any jealousy involved or if they thought they were being helpful.


----------



## Simplyput

papertiger said:


> 1960s Gucci wild-boar note jotter (it would have had a note pad where it hasn't faded.) Certainly after 1953. Classic brown boarskin is one of Gucci's traditional colours and items coordinate throughout 1950s-70s.
> 
> Did you get it?


Yes. Do you know a value?


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! It's my birthday today so I'll be doing a bit of thrifting. I pray I find some goodies.


Hey Sakura, how was that birthday? I hope it was a wonderful day, whether you found some goodies or not. Did you treat yourself to a big bowl of ice cream? Man, I haven't had ice cream in a while.


----------



## Simplyput

‘The Golden Age of Thrifting Is Over’
					

A glut of fast fashion has made its way into local thrift stores, making it hard for women who have been purchasing secondhand for decades to find quality garments they can wear.




					www.nytimes.com
				




What do you think? My opinion is it is true. Even resellers don't want Shein or Luluroe.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Hey Sakura, how was that birthday? I hope it was a wonderful day, whether you found some goodies or not. Did you treat yourself to a big bowl of ice cream? Man, I haven't had ice cream in a while.



You guys are the sweetest bunch! Your birthday wishes are so appreciated. Honestly my birthday wasn't all that great but there were happy moments. My grandparents called me to wish me happy birthday. I think I've entered another bout of depression so I won't be too vocal in the next little while.. I also didn't find anything


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> ‘The Golden Age of Thrifting Is Over’
> 
> 
> A glut of fast fashion has made its way into local thrift stores, making it hard for women who have been purchasing secondhand for decades to find quality garments they can wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? My opinion is it is true. Even resellers don't want Shein or Luluroe.


True, I totally agree. You have to get thru the Fashion Nova's to get to the true vintage clothing.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> You guys are the sweetest bunch! Your birthday wishes are so appreciated. Honestly my birthday wasn't all that great but there were happy moments. My grandparents called me to wish me happy birthday. I think I've entered another bout of depression so I won't be too vocal in the next little while.. I also didn't find anything


I'm so sorry. I will be sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Simplyput

Raven3766 said:


> True, I totally agree. You have to get thru the Fashion Nova's to get to the true vintage clothing.


I was telling thrifters in another group this is one of the many reasons I do not resell. It is slim around here, too. There are some things I am scared to sell like my Louis Vuitton keepalls (three of them)because i fear i may never find a deal like that again. 

I never found free H scarves until last week, not sure if that will ever happen again, too.


----------



## Simplyput

SakuraSakura said:


> You guys are the sweetest bunch! Your birthday wishes are so appreciated. Honestly my birthday wasn't all that great but there were happy moments. My grandparents called me to wish me happy birthday. I think I've entered another bout of depression so I won't be too vocal in the next little while.. I also didn't find anything


Oh no! <sadface>


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> I was telling thrifters in another group this is one of the many reasons I do not resell. It is slim around here, too. There are some things I am scared to sell like my Louis Vuitton keepalls (three of them)because i fear i may never find a deal like that again.
> 
> I never found free H scarves until last week, not sure if that will ever happen again, too.


Yes, I'm very selective when it comes to selling. I guess that's why I sell other items. By the way, I sold my record.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> You guys are the sweetest bunch! Your birthday wishes are so appreciated. Honestly my birthday wasn't all that great but there were happy moments. My grandparents called me to wish me happy birthday. I think I've entered another bout of depression so I won't be too vocal in the next little while.. I also didn't find anything


I'm sorry to hear that. I know how that is. Try to do things you enjoy until you can ride it out.


----------



## whateve

Simplyput said:


> ‘The Golden Age of Thrifting Is Over’
> 
> 
> A glut of fast fashion has made its way into local thrift stores, making it hard for women who have been purchasing secondhand for decades to find quality garments they can wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? My opinion is it is true. Even resellers don't want Shein or Luluroe.


I've reached my limit for free articles so I can't read it but I have just about given up on thrifting. All the good things are pulled to sell online, and anything left in the stores are overpriced. Things I bought specifically to resell are getting harder and harder to sell and still make a profit. I don't live in a place with great thrift stores so the only time I really get to thrift is on vacation. It was a fun activity while it lasted.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> True, I totally agree. You have to get thru the Fashion Nova's to get to the true vintage clothing.


Instead of toilet paper, we should have been hoarding vintage items, for emergency situations.



Simplyput said:


> I was telling thrifters in another group this is one of the many reasons I do not resell. It is slim around here, too. There are some things I am scared to sell like my Louis Vuitton keepalls (three of them)because i fear i may never find a deal like that again.
> 
> I never found free H scarves until last week, not sure if that will ever happen again, too.


I can relate! I'm not a materialistic person at all, but I do have 'sentimental' attachments to things (memories of people, places, events attached to items). And, as you said, sometimes I worry that I'll never be able to afford to own such good quality pieces again; especially with the prices skyrocketing!



SakuraSakura said:


> You guys are the sweetest bunch! Your birthday wishes are so appreciated. Honestly my birthday wasn't all that great but there were happy moments. My grandparents called me to wish me happy birthday. I think I've entered another bout of depression so I won't be too vocal in the next little while.. I also didn't find anything


We share a birthday sign, and I spent mine last week at VV, and didn't find much either. Sending you positive vibes and happy thoughts.


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Instead of toilet paper, we should have been hoarding vintage items, for emergency situations.


I did.


----------



## Girlfromgent

Hi everybody!
Some things that I have come across today:

Givenchy green linen blazer
Red valentino dress
Two versace ties


----------



## Raven3766

Girlfromgent said:


> Hi everybody!
> Some things that I have come across today:
> 
> Givenchy green linen blazer
> Red valentino dress
> Two versace ties
> 
> View attachment 5444998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445002


Those ties are fabulous.


----------



## Narnanz

Found some mire Uranium glass...here are my two new/old dishes witht the few other pieces I own.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> Found some mire Uranium glass...here are my two new/old dishes witht the few other pieces I own.



I can't see Instagram images on this site for some reason, but I'm sure they're as lovely as your other finds! Just be sure *you* don't start 'glowing' with all that uranium glassware around


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Dejac Paris wool blazer & Louis Féraud silk blazer/top. 
I'm guessing 90s?


----------



## LisaK026

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Instead of toilet paper, we should have been hoarding vintage items, for emergency situations.


No, I still think we should have been hoarding toilet paper.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> No, I still think we should have been hoarding toilet paper.



The branded stuff only!


----------



## Girlfromgent

Some new finds!
See by Chloe dress
Moschino "allover" jacket
Hermès Kimonos et Inros scarf ❤


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Girlfromgent said:


> Some new finds!
> See by Chloe dress
> Moschino "allover" jacket
> Hermès Kimonos et Inros scarf ❤
> 
> View attachment 5538790
> 
> 
> That dress is to die for, but all amazing finds as always.


----------



## Raven3766

I know right, that dress is beautiful!


----------



## Girlfromgent

Thank you ❤ It is indeed super pretty!



Raven3766 said:


> I know right, that dress is beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lladro 35.00. Couldn’t leave him there


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Lladro 35.00. Couldn’t leave him there
> View attachment 5574560


Such a sweet face! ❤️


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Such a sweet face! ❤️


Yes!  I couldn’t believe he was sitting there in the glass case all alone.


----------



## Simplyput

A couple of weeks ago, I got six pieces of Le Creuset stoneware. I got casserole dishes in various sizes and a Le Creuset  cake platter in the box. Got it from 2nd Ave. paid about $40

A vintage authentic YSL umbrella for $3, it was in the cookware section. I was shocked because they sold a fake Chanel umbrella for $50. 

A brand new Vega touch skin $5, someone sold one on posh for like $2k. It suppose to firm the skin. Don't need it just yet.

At the flea market, got a brand new North Face 3/4 coat. It is a dark red with blk & wht faux fur and is nwt. It has two sensors on the jacket, so I called my local nf store and they said to bring it in with the receipt from the vendor and they will remove it. 

Sorry I have no pictures. I need the storage space. Poor excuse. 

Last week, I did not get anything, the manager at the 2nd ave said her other customers have been complaining too. She thinks it is the economy. The free place is saying that they are throwing out too many good things, so I am not sure if those Hermes scarves will ever happen again, but I am enjoying them.


----------



## Raven3766

Well PF friends, after the deal fell through for a puppy, my brother-in-law told me that night a co-worker just had a litter.  So, I held my breath and here is "Jasper". He's a 2-month-old Yorkie.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Well PF friends, after the deal fell through for a puppy, my brother-in-law told me that night a co-worker just had a litter.  So, I held my breath and here is "Jasper". He's a 2-month-old Yorkie.
> 
> View attachment 5577139


So precious...Congratulations!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> So precious...Congratulations!!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## magdalinka

Girlfromgent said:


> Some new finds!
> See by Chloe dress
> Moschino "allover" jacket
> Hermès Kimonos et Inros scarf ❤
> 
> View attachment 5538790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538792


Wow gorgeous scarf!! Congrats


----------



## magdalinka

Cute Marc Jacobs (my first love) made in Italy leather clutch $4.99. Pink moleskin inside ❤️


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Well PF friends, after the deal fell through for a puppy, my brother-in-law told me that night a co-worker just had a litter.  So, I held my breath and here is "Jasper". He's a 2-month-old Yorkie.
> 
> View attachment 5577139


OMG!!!!  So so cute !  So happy for you !!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> OMG!!!!  So so cute !  So happy for you !!


Thank you Tomsmom!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Well PF friends, after the deal fell through for a puppy, my brother-in-law told me that night a co-worker just had a litter.  So, I held my breath and here is "Jasper". He's a 2-month-old Yorkie.



So precious!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

magdalinka said:


> Cute Marc Jacobs (my first love) made in Italy leather clutch $4.99. Pink moleskin inside ❤️
> 
> *Super cute! I love clutches; they make me 'feel' grown up and sophisticated. Plus, it gives my hands something to do while chatting with people.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found this beautiful 19th century Wedgwood trinket box. Although it has been glued back together, I adore Victorian ceramics. $4.99


----------



## Simplyput

Last week I got another Burberry bag; it has scuff marks $10.99, also my first Missoni knit zig zag scarf, made in Italy for only $2.99.


----------



## LisaK026

Just about the only piece of ALL CLAD I didn't have. $5 Yippee!


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> I found this beautiful 19th century Wedgwood trinket box. Although it has been glued back together, I adore Victorian ceramics. $4.99
> 
> View attachment 5579899


Here is something I just learned. If you think you can do a better repair with superglue, than the repair it has. Put the piece in water that has boiled (off the stove) and the old glue will soften and you can remove it and do a super glue repair. I did it on my blue calico butterdish cover that had a horrible repair with that old carmel color glue. Now you can't tell. I was so happy I did it. Cute box.


----------



## SakuraSakura

A sweet little Tory Burch square silk scarf for $2.99 I love wearing these on my noggin!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Girlfromgent said:


> Some new finds!
> See by Chloe dress
> Moschino "allover" jacket
> Hermès Kimonos et Inros scarf ❤
> 
> View attachment 5538790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538792



I absolutely adore that Hermes scarf, how beautiful. I would keep it in a heart-beat.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LisaK026 said:


> Here is something I just learned. If you think you can do a better repair with superglue, than the repair it has. Put the piece in water that has boiled (off the stove) and the old glue will soften and you can remove it and do a super glue repair. I did it on my blue calico butterdish cover that had a horrible repair with that old carmel color glue. Now you can't tell. I was so happy I did it. Cute box.


Whoa, I never thought of that! Thank you for sharing that tidbit of knowledge. I love knowing that someone loved this little box enough to repair it. The repair isn't too poorly done either.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Tomsmom!


Congratuations Raven!


----------



## LisaK026

Tory Burch dark blue leather cap toe flats.
Free People tank top


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Tory Burch dark blue leather cap toe flats.
> Free People tank top
> 
> View attachment 5581843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581844


Great start to the perfect outfit!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Just about the only piece of ALL CLAD I didn't have. $5 Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 5581822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581823


Wow that is really something!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Well PF friends, after the deal fell through for a puppy, my brother-in-law told me that night a co-worker just had a litter.  So, I held my breath and here is "Jasper". He's a 2-month-old Yorkie.
> 
> View attachment 5577139


Awww. Isn't he cute. Congratulations Raven.


----------



## LisaK026

magdalinka said:


> Cute Marc Jacobs (my first love) made in Italy leather clutch $4.99. Pink moleskin inside ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5577171
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577172


I LOVE MJ! Great find.


----------



## Narnanz

What I've found lately...this is many weeks worth....its been dry.


----------



## Simplyput

Gucci Accessory Collection Tote for $34.99 from Salvation Army
Missoni scarf for $2.99 from 2nd Ave.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> What I've found lately...this is many weeks worth....its been dry.


They're all so STUNNing! These pieces make me want to buy a mid-century house, and maybe, you can help me decorate it with all of these fab pieces


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found a Coach bag, a Coach Madison wallet, Laura Mercier perfume, and a Cartier letter opener.


----------



## whateve

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a Coach bag, a Coach Madison wallet, Laura Mercier perfume, and a Cartier letter opener.
> 
> View attachment 5583290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583291


Ooh, I love that Coach Emmie bag!


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> Ooh, I love that Coach Emmie bag!


Thank you so much. Emmie bag, got it. Paid $2, they charged me $5 for the wallet. They had to discuss the price with manager because it was new.


----------



## LisaK026

And then I got this from eBay   This bowl is so rare, I have never seen it before and can't find another.....anywhere.


----------



## Narnanz

LisaK026 said:


> And then I got this from eBay   This bowl is so rare, I have never seen it before and can't find another.....anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 5583400


was it broken when you bought it or did it get broken in shipping.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> And then I got this from eBay   This bowl is so rare, I have never seen it before and can't find another.....anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 5583400


I'm so sorry. I had a beautiful bowl and broke it. It truly hurt.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

I completely forgot about a denim D&G bag I found last week. I'm not sure if it's legit, and the authenticate this forum requires links. She's cute and for $4, I figured I'd take a chance. She needs a good washing, and I'm tempted to throw her in the machine  That's all I've got to share for now...


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a Coach bag, a Coach Madison wallet, Laura Mercier perfume, and a Cartier letter opener.
> 
> View attachment 5583290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583291


Love it all!


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> And then I got this from eBay   This bowl is so rare, I have never seen it before and can't find another.....anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 5583400


Oh no!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ferragamo


----------



## LisaK026

Narnanz said:


> was it broken when you bought it or did it get broken in shipping.


It broke in shipping because it was packed sooo poorly.I knew when I saw it on the porch that box was too small. NO bubble wrap, really small box,  wrapped in a  Priority mail envelope, with some packing peanuts.


----------



## SakuraSakura

It's been over three years since I thrifted this gorgeous Louis Vuitton pochette for $29.99!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> It's been over three years since I thrifted this gorgeous Louis Vuitton pochette for $29.99!


Beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> It's been over three years since I thrifted this gorgeous Louis Vuitton pochette for $29.99!


Love it!!!! Congrats!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tory Burch Perry Bombe Wallet $10.00 - basically new!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Tory Burch Perry Bombe Wallet $10.00 - basically new!
> 
> View attachment 5588026


Nice!


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> Tory Burch Perry Bombe Wallet $10.00 - basically new!
> 
> View attachment 5588026


Great color!


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Herend porcelain, Rothschild pattern - XL Coffee Pot $6 & Covered Sugar Bowl $3 @ 2nd Ave thrift!!!  I saw from afar and knew what it was.  Not my fav pattern, a friend loved it so I gave it to her.


----------



## Girlfromgent

Found a Lanvin snake chain necklace ❤


----------



## Tomsmom

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> Herend porcelain, Rothschild pattern - XL Coffee Pot $6 & Covered Sugar Bowl $3 @ 2nd Ave thrift!!!  I saw from afar and knew what it was.  Not my fav pattern, a friend loved it so I gave it to her.
> 
> View attachment 5588184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588185


Wow that is really beautiful!


----------



## Allthingsheart

These vintage brooches


----------



## whateve

Allthingsheart said:


> These vintage brooches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588414


How cute! I especially love the gumball machine and the slot machine.


----------



## Allthingsheart

whateve said:


> How cute! I especially love the gumball machine and the slot machine.


On the slot machine you can actually pull the lever.


----------



## LisaK026

So I was looking at pictures in the Garage Sale ads this morning, and saw this "hiding" in the corner of a picture. Figured nothing ventured nothing gained and went to the sale, fully expecting it to have been scooped up. Nope. It was sitting right there as I walked in the sale!!! $10 (I brought $60 to buy it). In case you don't know what it is, it's a 100 year old antique cast iron Japanese Garden Lantern. This is a pretty rare one. Weighs a ton. I never see these anywhere for less than $125. I was really happy.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> So I was looking at pictures in the Garage Sale ads this morning, and saw this "hiding" in the corner of a picture. Figured nothing ventured nothing gained and went to the sale, fully expecting it to have been scooped up. Nope. It was sitting right there as I walked in the sale!!! $10 (I brought $60 to buy it). In case you don't know what it is, it's a 100 year old antique cast iron Japanese Garden Lantern. This is a pretty rare one. Weighs a ton. I never see these anywhere for less than $125. I was really happy.
> 
> View attachment 5589292


Great score!


----------



## Simplyput

A Bally bag for $10. It is suede and leather.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

Tomsmom said:


> Wow that is really beautiful!


Yep, they're exquisite pieces.  The hand painting is gorgeous.  I saw the sugar bowl 1st and later the coffee pot, on the top shelf from the row behind.  Perfect condition, just needed to be cleaned off, assuming they were on display in a home.  I knew they were valuable, just not quite how much.  Retails -  coffee pot $585, sugar bowl $245.


----------



## Girlfromgent

Found an Hermes tie for the first time. So sad that ties are not much worn as they were used to, the silk quality is exquisite.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

1.  COACH pumps 'Natasia'
2.  Kate Spade Saffiano Flap Cross-body
3.  Michael Kors bag AV-1105 (I need to have it authenticated first, to be safe. The lady priced it at $5.99, but after I got home, I noticed that the metal MK logo hang tag had been removed 





	

		
			
		

		
	
)



2


----------



## Raven3766

I have seen several auctions for a Bose system, but the bid would go so high, I would give up. Yesterday, I found one at a thrift store for $12. I'm so happy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I have seen several auctions for a Bose system, but the bid would go so high, I would give up. Yesterday, I found one at a thrift store for $12. I'm so happy!
> 
> View attachment 5592676


Score!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Score!!


Thx Tomsmom!


----------



## Raven3766

Went thriting yesterday and found a MOMA scarf for $5. Someone is selling it for $289.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Today was a better day!
1. Ferragamo Sheba 
2. Carolina Herrera Silk Twill skirt with lace detail
3. Dolce Gabbana Coat (some one took all the buttons from front - two left inside)
4. Michael Kors - hang tag taken, but authenticated by the awesome authenticator in MK forum.


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Today was a better day!
> 1. Ferragamo Sheba
> 2. Carolina Herrera Silk Twill skirt with lace detail
> 3. Dolce Gabbana Coat (some one took all the buttons from front - two left inside)
> 4. Michael Kors - hang tag taken, but authenticated by the awesome authenticator in MK forum.
> 
> View attachment 5594324
> View attachment 5594325
> View attachment 5594326
> View attachment 5594327
> View attachment 5594328
> View attachment 5594329


I am in love with that skirt!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> I am in love with that skirt!


e


Raven3766 said:


> I am in love with that skirt!


Me too!


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Sorry about the double quote. I've been having issues on the site since the "update"...


----------



## Girlfromgent

I found a second hand balenciaga giant brief bag on Vestiare Collective for a low price a while ago. It was in rough condition, a good amount of wear and super dark handles...

Finally, this past weekend, I decided to take the plunge and start the transformation I had in mind...

My "new to me" 2008 S/S Balenciaga Giant Brief in Sahara color is now fully black, and I love it!

Before (cream color) and after (black)


----------



## Raven3766

Girlfromgent said:


> I found a second hand balenciaga giant brief bag on Vestiare Collective for a low price a while ago. It was in rough condition, a good amount of wear and super dark handles...
> 
> Finally, this past weekend, I decided to take the plunge and start the transformation I had in mind...
> 
> My "new to me" 2008 S/S Balenciaga Giant Brief in Sahara color is now fully black, and I love it!
> 
> Before (cream color) and after (black)
> 
> View attachment 5596727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596728


You did great! I love it!


----------



## Narnanz

Girlfromgent said:


> I found a second hand balenciaga giant brief bag on Vestiare Collective for a low price a while ago. It was in rough condition, a good amount of wear and super dark handles...
> 
> Finally, this past weekend, I decided to take the plunge and start the transformation I had in mind...
> 
> My "new to me" 2008 S/S Balenciaga Giant Brief in Sahara color is now fully black, and I love it!
> 
> Before (cream color) and after (black)
> 
> View attachment 5596727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596728


Wow...love seeing amazing transformations.


----------



## Girlfromgent

Thank you ❤ I am quite happy with the result



Raven3766 said:


> You did great! I love it!





Narnanz said:


> Wow...love seeing amazing transformations.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Went thriting yesterday and found a MOMA scarf for $5. Someone is selling it for $289.
> 
> View attachment 5594248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594249
> 
> 
> o


Oh I'd so keep that, Raven! Splendid find. 


Raven3766 said:


> View attachment 5594250


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm finally back, everyone! I haven't been finding much but I found Givenchy logo earrings for $12.99 and a Prada Blazer for $9.99! No purses... yet.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Oh I'd so keep that, Raven! Splendid find.


I would love too, but I have over 150 scarves. I need to help find them new homes. It's already on exhibit, looking for a home. Lol I started collecting years ago and I only have one neck. Lol


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm finally back, everyone! I haven't been finding much but I found Givenchy logo earrings for $12.99 and a Prada Blazer for $9.99! No purses... yet.


Pics please


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

I found a rather large, silk scarf for $2.99. I gave it a quick scan for damage and threw it in my cart. Once I was in the car, I googled the name on the scarf thinking it was another famous company (We-g--od), but *the* brand - which I shall not name came up. Of course I knew I wouldn't be so lucky as to find the coveted scarf - it is not hand-rolled, no copyright symbol, no signature, and no H-----,but the title of the scarf is there. She is beautiful and has a bit of weight to her.

I couldn't sleep, worried that I might have a fake on my hands and what to do about it. Apparently if none of the above are present, it's considered a replica, as opposed to a counterfeit. But, to be safe, I think I will just frame a portion and hang it in the downstairs powder room! Or, give it away. Lol. I can sleep again. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> I found a rather large, silk scarf for $2.99. I gave it a quick scan for damage and threw it in my cart. Once I was in the car, I googled the name on the scarf thinking it was another famous company (We-g--od), but *the* brand - which I shall not name came up. Of course I knew I wouldn't be so lucky as to find the coveted scarf - it is not hand-rolled, no copyright symbol, no signature, and no H-----,but the title of the scarf is there. She is beautiful and has a bit of weight to her.
> 
> I couldn't sleep, worried that I might have a fake on my hands and what to do about it. Apparently if none of the above are present, it's considered a replica, as opposed to a counterfeit. But, to be safe, I think I will just frame a portion and hang it in the downstairs powder room! Or, give it away. Lol. I can sleep again. Thanks for listening.


Don't worry, just see if it's authentic. After all, it can be used for something special...said the woman with over 150 scarves.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Raven3766 said:


> Don't worry, just see if it's authentic. After all, it can be used for something special...said the woman with over 150 scarves.


"150 scarves and only one neck". That made me laugh, thanks!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> I would love too, but I have over 150 scarves. I need to help find them new homes. It's already on exhibit, looking for a home. Lol I started collecting years ago and I only have one neck. Lol


Same...but I have 500 scarves...I just like to look at them


----------



## Simplyput

From the free place...
--Got a musical Santa Claus. He is plays a song and shakes his lantern. 
--Large outside ornaments about 7 of them.
-- large Ikea? mesh baskets. I got nine of them.
-- A crux double buffet server still in the box
From 2nd Ave
My first authentic Valentino garavani black patent leather belt for $4


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Simplyput said:


> From the free place...
> --Got a musical Santa Claus. He is plays a song and shakes his lantern.
> --Large outside ornaments about 7 of them.
> -- large Ikea? mesh baskets. I got nine of them.
> -- A crux double buffet server still in the box
> From 2nd Ave
> My first authentic Valentino garavani black patent leather belt for $4
> 
> Great finds, especially the belt! Is 2nd Ave a chain thrift store in the States?


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found a Coach, Fendi(strap in need of repairing) two Dooneys, three scarves; Gianni Versace. YSL, and Ganna. I also found an antique heavy glass lamp shade...I think, not sure. Everything was $4 each.


----------



## Simplyput

You are correct 2nd Ave is a chain store. It was purchased a few months ago by Savers.


----------



## sdkitty

Girlfromgent said:


> I found a second hand balenciaga giant brief bag on Vestiare Collective for a low price a while ago. It was in rough condition, a good amount of wear and super dark handles...
> 
> Finally, this past weekend, I decided to take the plunge and start the transformation I had in mind...
> 
> My "new to me" 2008 S/S Balenciaga Giant Brief in Sahara color is now fully black, and I love it!
> 
> Before (cream color) and after (black)
> 
> View attachment 5596727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596728


great job


----------



## Aletheia

Good evening, dear ladies.
I was a long time lurker and now I would like to share my recent find: Vintage Henryks Bijoux belt - 1 euro.
I really enjoy thrifting and mainly look for rare vintage pieces.
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Nina Ricci Paris - silk scarf (sorry about the 'meh' quality photo; it's a buttery cream color
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
).


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Nina Ricci Paris - silk scarf (sorry about the 'meh' quality photo; it's a buttery cream color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Lovely scarf!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I haven’t posted in quite a while but a notification popped so I thought I’d share my latest find. Found this bag at a little thrift store for $5.99. I do not know much about it but for $5.99, I figured why not get it ☺️


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> I haven’t posted in quite a while but a notification popped so I thought I’d share my latest find. Found this bag at a little thrift store for $5.99. I do not know much about it but for $5.99, I figured why not get it ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5608090


Nice find, great price!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Nice find, great price!


 Thanks so much! I love seeing your finds BTW


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much! I love seeing your finds BTW


Well, thank you so much.


----------



## Simplyput

Cyanide Rose said:


> I haven’t posted in quite a while but a notification popped so I thought I’d share my latest find. Found this bag at a little thrift store for $5.99. I do not know much about it but for $5.99, I figured why not get it ☺️
> 
> View attachment 5608090


Hi Cynaide,

Our beloved jade guru. How are you?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Simplyput said:


> Hi Cynaide,
> 
> Our beloved jade guru. How are you?


Hi Simplyput  Good to see you. I hope you have been well. It’s been crazy busy. I started my own little business 18 months ago and it’s been taking up a lot of my time. I am still buying jade when I get a chance to look and find something I like. I’ll have to stop by and post some new pieces


----------



## Simplyput

A Atelier Versace handkerchief for $2.99 from Savers and a Gio Guerreri plaid silk dress for $11.49 from 2nd Ave.


----------



## tinytrees11

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Nina Ricci Paris - silk scarf (sorry about the 'meh' quality photo; it's a buttery cream color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).



Did this scarf come from a Canadian Value Village? Maybe I am misremembering but I swear I saw this one at the Value Village I was at a few weeks ago (I won't name the city), but I like the really colorful stuff so I put it back.


----------



## Simplyput

I found the coat nwt at the flea market this morning, currently selling for $395. The vendor had three of them. I got one for $25. Earlier in the week got a Kate Spade scarf from 2nd ave for $3.99.








						Sam. Nala Hooded Sherpa Jacket
					

Get free shipping and returns on Sam. Nala Hooded Sherpa Jacket at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Sam. Coats & Jackets and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## Raven3766

PFF's, I reached a milestone today! I paid off my home! I am so happy!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's, I reached a milestone today! I paid off my home! I am so happy!!!!


Wow!! That is so wonderful Raven!!  Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Wow!! That is so wonderful Raven!!  Yayyyy!!!!


Thanks Tomsmom!  I want to celebrate, but don't know how. Well, I hear the garbage truck, guess I will go bring the garbage can in. Yippeeee!


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Thanks Tomsmom!  I want to celebrate, but don't know how. Well, I hear the garbage truck, guess I will go bring the garbage can in. Yippeeee!


You need a glass of champagne!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's, I reached a milestone today! I paid off my home! I am so happy!!!!


Congratulations  That’s awesome! I’m so happy for you


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> Congratulations  That’s awesome! I’m so happy for you


Thank you Cyanide Rose!


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's, I reached a milestone today! I paid off my home! I am so happy!!!!


Congratulations!!!

I felt similar when I paid off my small student loan..not as big as a home...but doesn't it make you happy and slightly less stressed


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Thank you Cyanide Rose!


You are so welcome!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found this beautiful Canadian made scarf for $5.50.


----------



## Narnanz

Tiny bit jelly at all your finds at the  moment...its been so dry in my town. I'm hoping the change to summer might bring out some great items.


----------



## Simplyput

Well, it is long overdue, but I am now am the owner of two pairs of nib Uggs boots. I went all last week not finding anything, guess it was a sign that I was saving my money. I paid $45 a pair or a total of $90. The vendor still selling off that storage locker with all the nwt purchases from Nordstrom. I got a Bailey short button in brown and a mini Bailey button in gray. I wasn't planning to spend that much at a flea market, but shoes are hard for me to find in my size and I have been told all my life i had an expensive foot. Another lady got two pairs and when I went back Sunday all of the Uggs were sold. I know nothing about Uggs, she confirmed they were authentic.
Went down the street and around the corner to 2nd Ave and got an identical Express belt pictured below. I plan to use it as a necklace. paid $7.99


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I absolutely adore vintage everything, so I have been trying to get to this vintage store for a week or two and finally got a chance to get in there and take a look. They were closed every time I stopped by. Well I was on my way home a few weeks ago and decided to turn around and give it another go and they were open. Sadly it was their last day  I ended up purchasing  several pieces and happily went home. I didn’t even get a receipt because the storm had messed up their system and it was the last day anyway. Well my birthday was last week and on that day I decided to take a photo of one of the vintage bags I purchased to show the bag to a friend. Beautiful bag by the way. So I looked inside and then opened the zipper pocket and it was a diamond necklace inside. I couldn’t believe it. I have found cash before and cheap jewelry but never anything like this.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Narnanz said:


> Tiny bit jelly at all your finds at the  moment...its been so dry in my town. I'm hoping the change to summer might bring out some great items.


You will come across some for you soon


----------



## SakuraSakura

Samantha Thavasa purse $9.00 ish dollars. Gotta love these obscure brands.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> PFF's, I reached a milestone today! I paid off my home! I am so happy!!!!



Woohoo, congratulations!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found this Heidi Daus swarovski crystal necklace for $4! Check out how huge it is on my neck!!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> I found this Heidi Daus swarovski crystal necklace for $4! Check out how huge it is on my neck!!
> 
> View attachment 5620142


It's beautiful.


----------



## feminineguy27

went to a second hand/used close shop the other day and managed to get these amazing tieks basically half price


----------



## SakuraSakura

Le Creuset $15.99! My very first one too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this Mark Cross item, I’m not sure if it’s a clutch or book cover. It opens like a book but has zippered pockets lined with suede on either side. I paid 40.00 I had to have it, well you all know lol.


----------



## Narnanz

Apparently,  this Mulberry Briefcase is real.
$10 I bought initially for parts.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Found this Mark Cross item, I’m not sure if it’s a clutch or book cover. It opens like a book but has zippered pockets lined with suede on either side. I paid 40.00 I had to have it, well you all know lol.
> 
> View attachment 5621841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621845


Is it a passport wallet? Whatever it is, it's beautiful.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Found this Mark Cross item, I’m not sure if it’s a clutch or book cover. It opens like a book but has zippered pockets lined with suede on either side. I paid 40.00 I had to have it, well you all know lol.
> 
> View attachment 5621841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621845


I imagine it is a planner cover.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> I imagine it is a planner cover.


Yes that makes sense!  Thank you .


----------



## jamamcg

Cannot believe that the last time I was here was May. Where has the time gone?   Such amazing finds from everyone.  I hope you have all been doing well.  X


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> Cannot believe that the last time I was here was May. Where has the time gone?   Such amazing finds from everyone.  I hope you have all been doing well.  X


Jama, doing well; hope you are as well. Haven't been here since May, hope you post some amazing finds.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I’m not familiar with this brand but I thought this little bag was cute for $10


----------



## LisaK026

Cyanide Rose said:


> I’m not familiar with this brand but I thought this little bag was cute for $10
> 
> View attachment 5623224


FURLA retails for $300+. Great find


----------



## LisaK026

BERNARDO suede sandals $6. Super cute and really comfortable.


----------



## LisaK026

Narnanz said:


> Apparently,  this Mulberry Briefcase is real.
> $10 I bought initially for parts.
> 
> View attachment 5621866


Cool bag!


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found a Coach, Fendi(strap in need of repairing) two Dooneys, three scarves; Gianni Versace. YSL, and Ganna. I also found an antique heavy glass lamp shade...I think, not sure. Everything was $4 each.
> 
> View attachment 5602846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602851


That glass piece is spectacular. Congrats on the house!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

LisaK026 said:


> FURLA retails for $300+. Great find


Really? Thank you so much for that nugget of knowledge.  Much appreciated


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> That glass piece is spectacular. Congrats on the house!


Thank you LisaK!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

LisaK026 said:


> That glass piece is spectacular. Congrats on the house!


I like it too! Very striking.


----------



## Raven3766

Vanilla Bean said:


> I like it too! Very striking.


Thank you Vanilla Bean!


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> Jama, doing well; hope you are as well. Haven't been here since May, hope you post some amazing finds.


I probably have found some stuff, but I cannot for the life of me remember what I have and have not shared. Been selling some of my stuff mostly. The joys of unemployment.


----------



## jamamcg

Found this Dior shirt in August  was pricy but managed to get an extra 10% off


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> I probably have found some stuff, but I cannot for the life of me remember what I have and have not shared. Been selling some of my stuff mostly. The joys of unemployment.


In the same boat...got a  1600 dental work to pay.


----------



## jamamcg

Narnanz said:


> In the same boat...got a  1600 dental work to pay.


Goodness me. That’s why I’m thankful for the NHS, but I have not been to the dentist since 2019. I’m scared what they will say when I go in a few weeks.


----------



## Narnanz

jamamcg said:


> Goodness me. That’s why I’m thankful for the NHS, but I have not been to the dentist since 2019. I’m scared what they will say when I go in a few weeks.


This is because I haven't gone since 2013...broke one filling...now getting 4


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Narnanz said:


> In the same boat...got a  1600 dental work to pay.


Same here. Took my car in for servicing and received $3,000+ quote for critical repairs. Then, something happened to the dryer and it won't turn off, or it it just starts up again unless I unplug it. Youtube says it's a simple fix, but I think it's possessed - lol!


----------



## Simplyput

Have you seen the new GW website? Very high pricing, someone on Reddit showed a used Patagonia bumbag for $190. 





						Online Thrift Store | GoodwillFinds
					

Every time you shop GoodwillFinds, you provide jobs and training in your community, give goods a second life and make sustainable choices for the planet.




					www.goodwillfinds.com
				



It is their third online site.

More like a buy in now, not an auction like shopgoodwill.


----------



## SakuraSakura

So. This happened. It's a gorgeous wool jacket a la teddy.


----------



## SakuraSakura

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Same here. Took my car in for servicing and received $3,000+ quote for critical repairs. Then, something happened to the dryer and it won't turn off, or it it just starts up again unless I unplug it. Youtube says it's a simple fix, but I think it's possessed - lol!


What the heck is up with these financially tough times? I'm experiencing a similar situation.


----------



## Simplyput

I found a Bottega Veneta, in excellent condition for only $10. A YTer, I regularly watch posted an Alexander McQueen dress she found a few days earlier at the same store for about $12.

I am not sure of the style name of this BV bag, but it is a crossbody, drawstring with a flap, there is a inside zipper, with a pocket for cellphone, nice size. 

This bag makes up for the 8- one gallons of Devoe white paint that I found at the free place and my dad claimed.


----------



## LisaK026

SakuraSakura said:


> What the heck is up with these financially tough times? I'm experiencing a similar situation.


Hey, I live in California. Gas is $6.45 a gallon where I live. My friend in Georgia told me she is paying $3.10 yesterday.I had a dentist appointment yesterday and had to cancel because the battery in my Volvo died. Battery replacement cost more than the dentist appt. would have. LOL


----------



## LisaK026

Simplyput said:


> I found a Bottega Veneta, in excellent condition for only $10. A YTer, I regularly watch posted an Alexander McQueen dress she found a few days earlier at the same store for about $12.
> 
> I am not sure of the style name of this BV bag, but it is a crossbody, drawstring with a flap, there is a inside zipper, with a pocket for cellphone, nice size.
> 
> This bag makes up for the 8- one gallons of Devoe white paint that I found at the free place and my dad claimed.
> 
> View attachment 5625103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625106


Can you post a picture of it from farther away. I can't really see what it looks like because it is so close.It looks similar to one I have (that I forgot about until I saw your post)


----------



## Simplyput

LisaK026 said:


> Can you post a picture of it from farther away. I can't really see what it looks like because it is so close.It looks similar to one I have (that I forgot about until I saw your post)
> 
> View attachment 5626425


Ours are nothing alike.
Mine looks more like one of the two photos that I screenshot


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this Frye “carryall” tote still on their website


----------



## Raven3766

I had a good thriftin' day today. I will post tomorrow. I found an Akris, 2 St. John, YSL, Burberry jacket, a vintage Gucci short set, Miu Miu bag, and a few other items, all for the low low price of $80.


----------



## Raven3766

So here are some of my finds from yesterday. The MiuMiu is from the 1990's. The purse is snakeskin Sondra Roberts.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

Incredible finds. I almost feel like they all came from the same closet? Perhaps someone who was a corp. exec back in the 90s (big hair / bigger shoulder pads


----------



## Raven3766

LookGood_FeelGood said:


> Incredible finds. I almost feel like they all came from the same closet? Perhaps someone who was a corp. exec back in the 90s (big hair / bigger shoulder pads


I was shopping with my impatient niece. I knew when I found 2 pieces, there were more, but we had to go. It was our second time thrifting together. I took her when she was 11 or 12. It was the worse experience of her life. She is now 22 and knows everything. So I took her to some of my spots, paid for all her finds, and she is so excited to go with me again next week. I've got to ditch her.


----------



## jamamcg

Raven3766 said:


> So here are some of my finds from yesterday. The MiuMiu is from the 1990's. The purse is snakeskin Sondra Roberts.
> 
> View attachment 5632314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632321


That Gucci set is everything. They always do wonderful prints


----------



## Raven3766

jamamcg said:


> That Gucci set is everything. They always do wonderful prints


Thanks Jama!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sherman pin $3.50


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Sherman pin $3.50
> 
> View attachment 5633069


I am a brooch fanatic, great find!


----------



## Simplyput

Couple of first, for me, last week.

--Got a MM LaFleur NWT dress FOR $3 @ Prime Thrift 
--Mm6 dress $12
--Judith Leiber sequined buckle for $3, missing a couple of sequins, need to check with the co. to see if they can repair.

My father's friend had a eviction come to the dump (not open to the public) and gave him a Dell all in one computer. We think the power cord had been placed in a separate box. We expect to have it One day this week. So, basically a $1500 computer for free.

Sorry no pictures have a cold.


----------



## Raven3766

Simplyput said:


> Couple of first, for me, last week.
> 
> --Got a MM LaFleur NWT dress FOR $3 @ Prime Thrift
> --Mm6 dress $12
> --Judith Leiber sequined buckle for $3, missing a couple of sequins, need to check with the co. to see if they can repair.
> 
> My father's friend had a eviction come to the dump (not open to the public) and gave him a Dell all in one computer. We think the power cord had been placed in a separate box. We expect to have it One day this week. So, basically a $1500 computer for free.
> 
> Sorry no pictures have a cold.


So sorry you are not feeling well, but as soon as you are better, upload a pic of the Judith Leiber belt.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Found this for $30. I figured it was a good deal. I need to do more research because I haven’t been thrifting in a long time. Especially since so many thrifts stores have opened up near by. I need to brush up on my name brands.


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> Found this for $30. I figured it was a good deal. I need to do more research because I haven’t been thrifting in a long time. Especially since so many thrifts stores have opened up near by. I need to brush up on my name brands.
> 
> View attachment 5636167


What? Gucci all day long, everyday day, day in and day out. Congrats, I'm excited for you, new thrift stores!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> What? Gucci all day long, everyday day, day in and day out. Congrats, I'm excited for you, new thrift stores!


Thanks so much Raven  Me too. I enjoy my time alone rooting through the store. I do hope I come across some more gucci  The only annoying part is when my husband asks me if I’m going to sell my gucci finds


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Raven  Me too. I enjoy my time alone rooting through the store. I do hope I come across some more gucci  The only annoying part is when my husband asks me if I’m going to sell my gucci finds


Just tell him when and if you decide to sell, you will let him know. Until that happens, your Gucci is a keeper.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Just tell him when and if you decide to sell, you will let him know. Until that happens, your Gucci is a keeper.


I like that  Will do


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Raven  Me too. I enjoy my time alone rooting through the store. I do hope I come across some more gucci  The only annoying part is when my husband asks me if I’m going to sell my gucci finds


Sometimes when we are out and someone compliments my purse, my husband says it's for sale! Then I have to say, no it's not.


----------



## Raven3766

whateve said:


> Sometimes when we are out and someone compliments my purse, my husband says it's for sale! Then I have to say, no it's not.


I'm sorry, that was funny.


----------



## magdalinka

Raven3766 said:


> So here are some of my finds from yesterday. The MiuMiu is from the 1990's. The purse is snakeskin Sondra Roberts.
> 
> View attachment 5632314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632320
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632321


OMG that Gucci set is killing me! I just watched the movie too, it was fun


----------



## magdalinka

Another Hermes scarf from the thrift store (my second thrifted colorway of this pattern) La Reale, $3 at GW. It would be fun to get my whole collection out.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> Sometimes when we are out and someone compliments my purse, my husband says it's for sale! Then I have to say, no it's not.


Wow  That’s crazy. Husbands have no clue. My first thought when I read your comment was that some of his stuff would be for sale too


----------



## SakuraSakura

Rebecca Minkoff Affair $7.00


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Sometimes when we are out and someone compliments my purse, my husband says it's for sale! Then I have to say, no it's not.


Omg!!  Your husband is funny!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Sometimes when we are out and someone compliments my purse, my husband says it's for sale! Then I have to say, no it's not.


It seems like your husband has a great sense of humor!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Another Hermes scarf from the thrift store (my second thrifted colorway of this pattern) La Reale, $3 at GW. It would be fun to get my whole collection out.
> 
> View attachment 5636583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636584


Wow beautiful!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I found this vintage Coach for 15.00, the leather was in nice shape, no corner rubbing or stains. So I figured I would wash it anyway to start new. Omg the cigarette smell the moment the water touched the leather. Crazy!  Here she is drying off, I removed the strap which is also drying


----------



## Tomsmom

I also bought this sterling whistle because I thought it was interesting and I hemmed and hawed at the 40.00 price. I get home and read the bale which says 1998 Chrome Hearts.  Same one on eBay for 400.00.  I almost fell over.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Tomsmom said:


> I also bought this sterling whistle because I thought it was interesting and I hemmed and hawed at the 40.00 price. I get home and read the bale which says 1998 Chrome Hearts.  Same one on eBay for 400.00.  I almost fell over.
> 
> View attachment 5638076


Nice find!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I also bought this sterling whistle because I thought it was interesting and I hemmed and hawed at the 40.00 price. I get home and read the bale which says 1998 Chrome Hearts.  Same one on eBay for 400.00.  I almost fell over.
> 
> View attachment 5638076


Great find! Chrome hearts is high in value, I found a cross with chain about 5 yrs ago. I couldn't tell you today where it's located, lol.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Great find! Chrome hearts is high in value, I found a cross with chain about 5 yrs ago. I couldn't tell you today where it's located, lol.


What?? find that baby


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> What?? find that baby


It's in one of my jewelry boxes, hold on...


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> It's in one of my jewelry boxes, hold on...



Show us your thrifted Hermes scarf collection while you're at it!


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Wow beautiful!!


Thanks Tomsmom


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> I also bought this sterling whistle because I thought it was interesting and I hemmed and hawed at the 40.00 price. I get home and read the bale which says 1998 Chrome Hearts.  Same one on eBay for 400.00.  I almost fell over.
> 
> View attachment 5638076


Wow this is a glorious piece of jewelry. Nice find!


----------



## SakuraSakura

$47.00 for all of these guys!! Candace caryall, basket clutch and little pouch thingy!


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found two vintage Leonard Jersey Mikado dresses and I found a vintage wool Bill Blass dress. The mannequin doesn't do them justice, need to add a little more cushion.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found two vintage Leonard Jersey Mikado dresses and I found a vintage wool Bill Blass dress. The mannequin doesn't do them justice, need to add a little more cushion.
> 
> View attachment 5641858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641861


love the colours of the first one...and that last looks so elegant...what great finds!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> love the colours of the first one...and that last looks so elegant...what great finds!


Thank you so much.  I purchased them for $2 dollars each. I couldn't believe it! But of course, you know where they are going.... off to the Bay!


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## Raven3766

Okay, I believe I found the rest of the designer vintage clothing.  I will upload after I give a tremendous amount of love and playtime to my puppy.
So, I found a Lilly Ann Knit suit, Diane von Furstenberg silk two piece and a blue dress, a beautiful pink lounger, three-piece Escada, Mollie Parnis Ultra-Suede suit dress and a Leonard Arkin black dress. Everything thing was $8 for each outfit. Oh, and the big box in the back is a new tv, I need a table to sit it on and a green and white box.  It is a garden bed I need to assemble. Yup, I'm going to work on a garden.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I believe I found the rest of the designer vintage clothing.  I will upload after I give a tremendous amount of love and playtime to my puppy.
> So, I found a Lilly Ann Knit suit, Diane von Furstenberg silk two piece and a blue dress, a beautiful pink lounger, three-piece Escada, Mollie Parnis Ultra-Suede suit dress and a Leonard Arkin black dress. Everything thing was $8 for each outfit. Oh, and the big box in the back is a new tv, I need a table to sit it on and a green and white box.  It is a garden bed I need to assemble. Yup, I'm going to work on a garden.
> View attachment 5644966
> View attachment 5644967
> View attachment 5644968
> View attachment 5644969
> View attachment 5644970
> View attachment 5644972
> View attachment 5644973
> View attachment 5644974
> View attachment 5644975
> View attachment 5644976


Epic!
Love the brightly coloured caftan


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I believe I found the rest of the designer vintage clothing.  I will upload after I give a tremendous amount of love and playtime to my puppy.
> So, I found a Lilly Ann Knit suit, Diane von Furstenberg silk two piece and a blue dress, a beautiful pink lounger, three-piece Escada, Mollie Parnis Ultra-Suede suit dress and a Leonard Arkin black dress. Everything thing was $8 for each outfit. Oh, and the big box in the back is a new tv, I need a table to sit it on and a green and white box.  It is a garden bed I need to assemble. Yup, I'm going to work on a garden.
> View attachment 5644966
> View attachment 5644967
> View attachment 5644968
> View attachment 5644969
> View attachment 5644970
> View attachment 5644972
> View attachment 5644973
> View attachment 5644974
> View attachment 5644975
> View attachment 5644976


Beautiful!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Epic!
> Love the brightly coloured caftan


That is my favorite, thank you.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Tomsmon.


----------



## thriftyoldbag1

Raven3766 said:


> Okay, I believe I found the rest of the designer vintage clothing.  I will upload after I give a tremendous amount of love and playtime to my puppy.
> So, I found a Lilly Ann Knit suit, Diane von Furstenberg silk two piece and a blue dress, a beautiful pink lounger, three-piece Escada, Mollie Parnis Ultra-Suede suit dress and a Leonard Arkin black dress. Everything thing was $8 for each outfit. Oh, and the big box in the back is a new tv, I need a table to sit it on and a green and white box.  It is a garden bed I need to assemble. Yup, I'm going to work on a garden.
> View attachment 5644966
> View attachment 5644967
> View attachment 5644968
> View attachment 5644969
> View attachment 5644970
> View attachment 5644972
> View attachment 5644973
> View attachment 5644974
> View attachment 5644975
> View attachment 5644976


And pic of puppy, please??


----------



## Raven3766

thriftyoldbag1 said:


> And pic of puppy, please??


----------



## Raven3766

Here's my baby Jasper, he is 2.7lbs and had his first cut.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Here's my baby Jasper, he is 2.7lbs and had his first cut.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645730
> View attachment 5645731


OMG!!  So so cute Raven!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> OMG!!  So so cute Raven!!


Thanks Tomsmom! Don't let the eyes fool you, he can be a little stubborn.


----------



## thriftyoldbag1

Raven3766 said:


> Here's my baby Jasper, he is 2.7lbs and had his first cut.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645730
> View attachment 5645731


That face!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I have to get pictures of my other finds but I found this James Mont Style Chinoiserie Chair for $35. I can’t wait to do the rehab ☺️
​


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have to get pictures of my other finds but I found this James Mont Style Chinoiserie Chair for $35. I can’t wait to do the rehab ☺️
> ​
> View attachment 5646628


This is beautiful!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> This is beautiful!


Thank you so much Raven  I couldn’t believe the price.


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much Raven  I couldn’t believe the price.


Unbelievable, would love to have a chair like that. Post after rehab.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Unbelievable, would love to have a chair like that. Post after rehab.


Will do


----------



## chowlover2

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have to get pictures of my other finds but I found this James Mont Style Chinoiserie Chair for $35. I can’t wait to do the rehab ☺️
> ​
> View attachment 5646628


Will you please post your car after you have finished? I love the Chinoiserie chairs!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

chowlover2 said:


> Will you please post your car after you have finished? I love the Chinoiserie chairs!


Hi chowlover2  It’s a 2015 Chrysler Town and Country. I can put anything in there because the seats fold down flat. I’ve even had a three seater sofa in there. I just hit 50,000 miles, so she still has a lot of life left in her. I  my van.


----------



## SakuraSakura

NWT Missoni scarf $7.19. The worker told me she put out FOUR others last Friday! 
Burberry scarf $30.00


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi chowlover2  It’s a 2015 Chrysler Town and Country. I can put anything in there because the seats fold down flat. I’ve even had a three seater sofa in there. I just hit 50,000 miles, so she still has a lot of life left in her. I  my van.


We bought a Chrysler Town & Country the first year they had them (not Dodge). It was perfect when my kids were little because I could walk back to them without having to get out of the car. It didn't like hills, though.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> We bought a Chrysler Town & Country the first year they had them (not Dodge). It was perfect when my kids were little because I could walk back to them without having to get out of the car. It didn't like hills, though.


Yes, so true and mine isn’t the best in the rain either. I’m sad that they do not make them anymore because I wasn’t a fan of the Pacifica when it came out and the Pacifica was a gas guzzler. I think they may have redesigned it by now but I’m not sure.


----------



## LisaK026

Walked into these at a yard sale Saturday. $40 for all 3. Worth more than 10X that. I am just keeping the middle one. Selling one of the others and giving one to a friend.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> Walked into these at a yard sale Saturday. $40 for all 3. Worth more than 10X that. I am just keeping the middle one. Selling one of the others and giving one to a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5649280


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

I stopped at the Sal Val yesterday on my way home from running an errand and I just happened to pass by on my way home…. I had to buy this Burberry purple suede bag, today was half off but I didn’t want to take the chance of it being gone by the time I got off work.


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> I stopped at the Sal Val yesterday on my way home from running an errand and I just happened to pass by on my way home…. I had to buy this Burberry purple suede bag, today was half off but I didn’t want to take the chance of it being gone by the time I got off work.
> 
> View attachment 5649544


That color is gorgeous! Never take a chance, someone like me may have shown up.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> That color is gorgeous! Never take a chance, someone like me may have shown up.


Exactly!!


----------



## thriftyoldbag1

Tomsmom said:


> I stopped at the Sal Val yesterday on my way home from running an errand and I just happened to pass by on my way home…. I had to buy this Burberry purple suede bag, today was half off but I didn’t want to take the chance of it being gone by the time I got off work.
> 
> View attachment 5649544


That is a beaut!


----------



## TangerineKandy

SakuraSakura said:


> NWT Missoni scarf $7.19. The worker told me she put out FOUR others last Friday!
> Burberry scarf $30.00
> 
> View attachment 5648486


Where do you find these amazing deals??!


----------



## SakuraSakura

TangerineKandy said:


> Where do you find these amazing deals??!


The Missoni was Value Village, the Burberry was Goodwill. I'll get full pics up today


----------



## SakuraSakura

Raven3766 said:


> Here's my baby Jasper, he is 2.7lbs and had his first cut.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645730
> View attachment 5645731


AHH! I can't believe I missed this!! Congrats friend!!! Such a cutie!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a Coach Bandit 39 with tea roses for $31.99! Just when I didn't think I could get any luckier!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> AHH! I can't believe I missed this!! Congrats friend!!! Such a cutie!


Thank you so much! He is such a joy!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I promised pictures - time to deliver on that promise. Here's the Burberry scarf.


----------



## LisaK026

Found these yesterday at the Thrift Store. I just thought the bracelet was cool. The charm I am going to share some knowledge with you guys about. I very rarely find Jes Maharry jewelry at the Thrift Store, but when I do, I WILL buy it, no matter what it is. She is my favorite jewelry maker and has been for 20 years. Her stuff was expensive 20 years ago. Now it's astronomical. I am not sure if her gold pieces are marked, but the Sterling is not. It is only marked Jes. (So the store has no idea what it is). So if you find jewelry with this mark buy it. I especially love her old stuff.There are gold pieces on the website for over $48,000.


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Found these yesterday at the Thrift Store. I just thought the bracelet was cool. The charm I am going to share some knowledge with you guys about. I very rarely find Jes Maharry jewelry at the Thrift Store, but when I do, I WILL buy it, no matter what it is. She is my favorite jewelry maker and has been for 20 years. Her stuff was expensive 20 years ago. Now it's astronomical. I am not sure if her gold pieces are marked, but the Sterling is not. It is only marked Jes. (So the store has no idea what it is). So if you find jewelry with this mark buy it. I especially love her old stuff.There are gold pieces on the website for over $48,000.
> 
> View attachment 5650703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650705


Thank you for the info. I will keep a lookout while thrifting.


----------



## SakuraSakura

And this is the Missoni scarf


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> And this is the Missoni scarf
> 
> View attachment 5651912


That’s so pretty !


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> That’s so pretty !


Thank you, friend! Yep it stays with me!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> I have to get pictures of my other finds but I found this James Mont Style Chinoiserie Chair for $35. I can’t wait to do the rehab ☺️
> ​
> View attachment 5646628


Spectacular! I love his work! Did he sign his pieces?


----------



## Raven3766

Today I found vintage Nina Ricci sunglasses for $2.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found vintage Nina Ricci sunglasses for $2.
> 
> View attachment 5653437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653438


I love those...Same shape as my St Germain vintage glasses...so cool


----------



## SakuraSakura

My $50 Poshmark find.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> My $50 Poshmark find.
> 
> View attachment 5653569


Wow, what a deal!


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Wow, what a deal!



i'm so excited Whateve! The seller posted it two minutes before I saw it. I couldn't have clicked buy fast enough!!


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> My $50 Poshmark find.
> 
> View attachment 5653569


The butterflies are beautiful! Great price!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> Spectacular! I love his work! Did he sign his pieces?


I am not sure. The vintage furniture shop that I have purchased some pieces from has two. I’ll have to ask her


----------



## Tomsmom

SakuraSakura said:


> My $50 Poshmark find.
> 
> View attachment 5653569


What a great score!  I love it!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tomsmom said:


> What a great score!  I love it!





Raven3766 said:


> The butterflies are beautiful! Great price!



Thank you everyone!! I couldn't believe my eyes. While mine doesn't come with its original strap that is such an easy fix.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> My $50 Poshmark find.
> 
> View attachment 5653569



I received it in the mail today. It was probably only worn once. The plastic is still on the metal tag. I'm thrilled with my steal of a deal.


----------



## IntheOcean

SakuraSakura said:


> I received it in the mail today. It was probably only worn once. The plastic is still on the metal tag. I'm thrilled with my steal of a deal.


Such a pretty Coach! You got it at a steal, congrats.


----------



## SakuraSakura

IntheOcean said:


> Such a pretty Coach! You got it at a steal, congrats.



Thank you, IntheOcean! I still cannot believe my good fortune! It has brought me so much joy in the past few days.


----------



## Simplyput

Judith Leiber belt for $3.

Mackenzie Child's musical snow globe with penguin for free at the free place.

Two coats at the flea market for $20 a piece: one coat has a real fox fur hood and the other is faux fur (got a lot of compliments on the faux fur one.)


----------



## habanerita

Raven3766 said:


> Today I found vintage Nina Ricci sunglasses for $2.
> 
> View attachment 5653437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My Goodness  I have the round version.


----------



## habanerita

oh My Goodness I have the roundversion, have had them forever. Bought in Europe many moons ago.


----------



## Raven3766

habanerita said:


> oh My Good ess, I have the Round Clear Version, have had them forever.
> 
> View attachment 5655759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655760


This is awesome.


----------



## Narnanz

Must be the same era with these ones...the side icons are very similar in shape.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Scooped a vintage tapestry bag today. I’d seen it a week ago and when I went back to the vintage shop it was still there. It’s a griffin on the front. The bag itself can surprisingly hold quite a bit and is in very good condition. The lighting in my pics is a bit harsh, but it was too fun to pass up.


----------



## Molly0

I came across this Harrods nylon crossbody. Just wondering if anybody knows. Would this be a “Harrods label” or a promotional item?

( I added the chain myself!)


----------



## SakuraSakura

Maje M Ruffled Clutch $6.39


----------



## Raven3766

Molly0 said:


> I came across this Harrods nylon crossbody. Just wondering if anybody knows. Would this be a “Harrods label” or a promotional item?
> 
> ( I added the chain myself!)
> 
> View attachment 5656839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656841


I love Harrods and they do have their own label.


----------



## Raven3766

SakuraSakura said:


> Maje M Ruffled Clutch $6.39
> 
> View attachment 5657325


Never hears of this designer, but I love this bag. Thank you for expanding my designer vocabulary.


----------



## Molly0

Raven3766 said:


> I love Harrods and they do have their own label.


Always been a dream of mine to go there for tea. (Don’t know why ‘cuz I’m a solid coffee drinker!   )


----------



## Raven3766

Molly0 said:


> Always been a dream of mine to go there for tea. (Don’t know why ‘cuz I’m a solid coffee drinker!   )


Love my coffee as well, but would love to visit some day.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I got this Iris Arc Crystal Carousel with Horses for 9.99 in the beginning of October and left in a box in my garage until I finished redecorating my office. I just got it and googled it. Of course the first thing out of my husband’s mouth was “Are you gonna sell it?!”  Lol


----------



## whateve

Cyanide Rose said:


> I got this Iris Arc Crystal Carousel with Horses for 9.99 in the beginning of October and left in a box in my garage until I finished redecorating my office. I just got it and googled it. Of course the first thing out of my husband’s mouth was “Are you gonna sell it?!”  Lol
> 
> View attachment 5658283


It's so cute! That's the first thing my husband says too!


----------



## Molly0

whateve said:


> It's so cute! That's the first thing my husband says too!


Me too!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

whateve said:


> It's so cute! That's the first thing my husband says too!


Thanks whateve ☺️ Crystal and pottery have been my obsession lately. I have no idea why lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cyanide Rose said:


> I got this Iris Arc Crystal Carousel with Horses for 9.99 in the beginning of October and left in a box in my garage until I finished redecorating my office. I just got it and googled it. Of course the first thing out of my husband’s mouth was “Are you gonna sell it?!”  Lol
> 
> View attachment 5658283


Beautiful!


----------



## LisaK026

Brand new AG jeans from Goodwill. I'm so glad most of the Thrift Stores have no idea they are $200 jeans. I have a closet full of them.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks so much


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> I got this Iris Arc Crystal Carousel with Horses for 9.99 in the beginning of October and left in a box in my garage until I finished redecorating my office. I just got it and googled it. Of course the first thing out of my husband’s mouth was “Are you gonna sell it?!”  Lol
> 
> View attachment 5658283


Wow! Another item to look out for, this is such a great find!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Wow! Another item to look out for, this is such a great find!


Thanks so much Raven  You are so right. I just got back into thrifting again and there is so much to remember.


----------



## BeenBurned

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Raven  You are so right. I just got back into thrifting again and there is so much to remember.


People wonder how I can spend so many hours in one store when I go to thrifts. It takes time to go up and down every single aisle, check out every handbag and wallet, go through each rack of clothing, housewares and home decor! (I'm still searching for an original Rembrandt in a nondescript frame!)


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BeenBurned said:


> People wonder how I can spend so many hours in one store when I go to thrifts. It takes time to go up and down every single aisle, check out every handbag and wallet, go through l each rack of clothing, housewares and home decor! (I'm still searching for an original Rembrandt in a nondescript frame!)


Yes, it’s my quiet time lol. You just have to hit all the good spots, if you don’t, I’m almost certain it’s some kind of sin What kills me is when you find something nice people start stalking you waiting for you to put it down. My pet peeve is when they know it’s your stuff and they dig into your cart anyway. But I definitely hear you on the Rembrandt. It’s either that or find me some hidden cash in the back of a picture


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thanks so much Raven  You are so right. I just got back into thrifting again and there is so much to remember.


Cyanide, I take care of my sister. She starts Adult Daycare on Monday.  There are places I can't go, or cannot stay out for very long, because it is difficult for her. I am so happy that she will be with her friends again, and on Monday, look out thrift stores...Raven will be all over the place next week. At least I will be until 2:30, when she's dropped off at home.


----------



## Raven3766

Cyanide Rose said:


> What?? find that baby


I found it! Here's my Chrome Hearts necklace.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> I found it! Here's my Chrome Hearts necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659516


Love it!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> Cyanide, I take care of my sister. She starts Adult Daycare on Monday.  There are places I can't go, or cannot stay out for very long, because it is difficult for her. I am so happy that she will be with her friends again, and on Monday, look out thrift stores...Raven will be all over the place next week. At least I will be until 2:30, when she's dropped off at home.


I hear ya, it’s nothing like a little thrifting therapy. Your sister is blessed to have you there for her. That’s a wonderful thing for sure. I hope you find a grail piece and lots of other kinds of goodies  I took my MIL thrifting with me today and I never ever thought I would say shopping with my husband was better but it was


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Raven3766 said:


> I found it! Here's my Chrome Hearts necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659516


Love the dog tag. Great piece


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found another Coach soho flap for $23.99! Yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

1959 Goebel Mary, Jesus and Joseph escape to Egypt figurines; perfect no chips!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Tomsmom said:


> 1959 Goebel Mary, Jesus and Joseph escape to Egypt figurines; perfect no chips!
> 
> View attachment 5659931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are beautiful.


----------



## Narnanz

Free People sequined top for $5...doesnt fit me...blast...would have been perfect for Christmas 
And a souvenir pendant which I think is 95% silver if Im reading the marking right....that was $3


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> Free People sequined top for $5...doesnt fit me...blast...would have been perfect for Christmas
> And a souvenir pendant which I think is 95% silver if Im reading the marking right....that was $3
> 
> View attachment 5660123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660126


It's 950, it is silver.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> I found another Coach soho flap for $23.99! Yay!


----------



## Molly0

I went looking for an “Ugly Christmas Sweater”  but came away with this Maje sweater instead. 
(Less than $10.00!)


----------



## LisaK026

First pair is just super cute (I think). Dark blue suede flat sandals. Second pair is IMO not soo cute, but super expensive Henry Beguelin - who actually makes some of the cutest bags ever. They had some OBVIOUSLY replaced gold stretchy shoelaces, which I had to remove. If you don't know, if you see anything with this stick figure guy on it, it is something handmade, sometimes one of a kind HIGH END.


----------



## Narnanz

LisaK026 said:


> First pair is just super cute (I think). Dark blue suede flat sandals. Second pair is IMO not soo cute, but super expensive Henry Beguelin - who actually makes some of the cutest bags ever. They had some OBVIOUSLY replaced gold stretchy shoelaces, which I had to remove. If you don't know, if you see anything with this stick figure guy on it, it is something handmade, sometimes one of a kind HIGH END.
> 
> View attachment 5662806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662808


I like them.What will you use instead?...gold or cream ribbon?


----------



## LisaK026

Narnanz said:


> I like them.What will you use instead?...gold or cream ribbon?


I found some thin leather string. I wanted cream color, but with the supply shortage, you can never find what you are looking for. Attached is what I got  AND the ugly gold string they were using. Who puts that on a $400+ pair of shoes?


----------



## Tomsmom

“European blown glass” Santa 8.99. Was too pretty to leave


Lenox salt and pepper shakers


----------



## LisaK026

I've had this for so long I don't even remember where I got it. I always just figured it wasn't authentic, just because of what it is. For some reason I just looked it up on the Hermes website and it looks identical to what is on the website. Thoughts?


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I've had this for so long I don't even remember where I got it. I always just figured it wasn't authentic, just because of what it is. For some reason I just looked it up on the Hermes website and it looks identical to what is on the website. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5665776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665777


Post in the AT thread?


----------



## Narnanz

LisaK026 said:


> I've had this for so long I don't even remember where I got it. I always just figured it wasn't authentic, just because of what it is. For some reason I just looked it up on the Hermes website and it looks identical to what is on the website. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5665776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665777





Tomsmom said:


> Post in the AT thread?


The AT thread for Hermès is closed...unfortunately....and I think when it was open that it had to be a live link


----------



## LisaK026

Tomsmom said:


> Post in the AT thread?


There is one just like it (different color) on the Hermes page (not tPF)


----------



## Vintage Leather

LisaK026 said:


> I've had this for so long I don't even remember where I got it. I always just figured it wasn't authentic, just because of what it is. For some reason I just looked it up on the Hermes website and it looks identical to what is on the website. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5665776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665777


The fact that the stitching is like tiny check marks is a good sign - it means that the item was hand stitched rather than machined. That is an Hermes style, and the heat stamp looks good. 

I think you got a winner.  

I’d pay for a professional opinion if you wanted to sell it, but as a lifelong Hermès collector, the photos you shared look good.


----------



## Raven3766

Vintage Leather said:


> The fact that the stitching is like tiny check marks is a good sign - it means that the item was hand stitched rather than machined. That is an Hermes style, and the heat stamp looks good.
> 
> I think you got a winner.
> 
> I’d pay for a professional opinion if you wanted to sell it, but as a lifelong Hermès collector, the photos you shared look good.


I agree...


----------



## SakuraSakura

$9.44 with discount, $13.49 without my discount! I've actually never seen this before.


----------



## Narnanz

Found yesterday for $5 Kade Spade Clutch and today for $2 a Red Valentino Bow crossbody that needs a bit of work


----------



## Simplyput

Back in the ole' days...(July 2022) They use to give away clothing for free. Now they sometimes charge. I paid $13 for this "silk scarf" they marked on the tag. My newest acquisition: a Hermes Vol Amoureux Des Azures.

A couple of weeks ago, I got a full size reversible Le Creuset grill/griddle for $25.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> $9.44 with discount, $13.49 without my discount! I've actually never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 5666744


$17.49 with discount, $24.99 without my discount! Coach sequin backpack!


----------



## IntheOcean

SakuraSakura said:


> $9.44 with discount, $13.49 without my discount! I've actually never seen this before.
> 
> View attachment 5666744


Very elegant pouch/bag!  Good find


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> $17.49 with discount, $24.99 without my discount! Coach sequin backpack!
> 
> View attachment 5668614


wow, amazing! I bought this at the outlet in 2011 for $222.


----------



## LisaK026

I saw this in the corner of a (plant) yard sale ad and emailed and asked about it last night.They guy said they had several Buddhas for sale, but one wasn't for sale and he wasn't sure which one, so I should just come to the sale. It was raining this morning and I figured they'd cancel the sale. Beside the fact I was certain the one they weren't selling, was the one I wanted. I went anyway.(Nothing ventured, nothing gained). It was for sale (and they wanted 1/2 of what I was prepared to pay). I drove off with it in my trunk and thought I'd won the lottery.I still can't believe it is sitting in my yard.


----------



## LookGood_FeelGood

LisaK026 said:


> I've had this for so long I don't even remember where I got it. I always just figured it wasn't authentic, just because of what it is. For some reason I just looked it up on the Hermes website and it looks identical to what is on the website. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5665776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665777


Either way, it's cute. Love the colour.


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I saw this in the corner of a (plant) yard sale ad and emailed and asked about it last night.They guy said they had several Buddhas for sale, but one wasn't for sale and he wasn't sure which one, so I should just come to the sale. It was raining this morning and I figured they'd cancel the sale. Beside the fact I was certain the one they weren't selling, was the one I wanted. I went anyway.(Nothing ventured, nothing gained). It was for sale (and they wanted 1/2 of what I was prepared to pay). I drove off with it in my trunk and thought I'd won the lottery.I still can't believe it is sitting in my yard.
> 
> View attachment 5668936


I love when this happens !!  Enjoy your new treasure!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lladro, it’s funny all these “things” I used to admire when we were first married but could not afford are what I find at the thrifts. Lenox, Armani, Lladro, to name a few.


----------



## chowlover2

LisaK026 said:


> I saw this in the corner of a (plant) yard sale ad and emailed and asked about it last night.They guy said they had several Buddhas for sale, but one wasn't for sale and he wasn't sure which one, so I should just come to the sale. It was raining this morning and I figured they'd cancel the sale. Beside the fact I was certain the one they weren't selling, was the one I wanted. I went anyway.(Nothing ventured, nothing gained). It was for sale (and they wanted 1/2 of what I was prepared to pay). I drove off with it in my trunk and thought I'd won the lottery.I still can't believe it is sitting in my yard.
> 
> View attachment 5668936


He is gorgeous, look at the patina!


----------



## chowlover2

Tomsmom said:


> Lladro, it’s funny all these “things” I used to admire when we were first married but could not afford are what I find at the thrifts. Lenox, Armani, Lladro, to name a few.
> 
> View attachment 5669379


Collectibles are at an all timely right now. The " Gen Z's " want experiences, not things. I am a baby boomer, and I love " stuff!" I have many collections and am not sorry about any of it, more is more!


----------



## Tomsmom

chowlover2 said:


> Collectibles are at an all timely right now. The " Gen Z's " want experiences, not things. I am a baby boomer, and I love " stuff!" I have many collections and am not sorry about any of it, more is more!


Ahhh now it makes sense thank you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Service for 12, including butter dish, salt and pepper shakers, creamer, luncheon plates!  29.99


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom said:


> Service for 12, including butter dish, salt and pepper shakers, creamer, luncheon plates!  29.99
> 
> View attachment 5671444
> 
> View attachment 5671445


This pattern is so soft and beautiful.


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> This pattern is so soft and beautiful.


Isn’t it?  I stared at the set for 2 weeks before realizing I really really wanted it.


----------



## chowlover2

It was meant for you! A great buy.


----------



## Raven3766

I have been having such a great time yesterday and today.  One of my favorite little shops had 75% off of everything.  I found a Tiffany cat and sterling Parker pen/pencil set for $3.  I will post after I relax and play with the puppy.


----------



## LisaK026

I went out looking for "warm" shoes today. I live in the warm part of the Country and have a shoe rack with many ballet flats and sandals. That's it. It has been super cold here lately and I went out looking for some warmer shoes to wear. Found these $10.


----------



## Narnanz

Not going to use as this is from 2006...but found this Dior Pretty Chatms lip gloss.
Would look pretty as a bag charm. $7


----------



## Tomsmom

LisaK026 said:


> I went out looking for "warm" shoes today. I live in the warm part of the Country and have a shoe rack with many ballet flats and sandals. That's it. It has been super cold here lately and I went out looking for some warmer shoes to wear. Found these $10.
> 
> View attachment 5672260


Great brown!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Not going to use as this is from 2006...but found this Dior Pretty Chatms lip gloss.
> Would look pretty as a bag charm. $7
> 
> View attachment 5672316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672317


So pretty !


----------



## Simplyput

Got three pieces of Akris Punto this week. One was a two-piece dress suit (dress and matching jacket) and the other was a silk dress. I paid $14 -- twice or $28.


----------



## eccoxbag

Become absolutely bitten by the secondhand bag/shoe market. Not everything was cheap, but it was all well under retail. I’m taking a break for a bit, but there are really some nice bargains to be had out there! 

I was pretty shocked to find out that exotics do not necessarily hold their value. And that in some cases, I prefer a vintage design to something brand new.
I honestly never dreamed I’d ever own a Gucci python bag. And some of these, I coveted when they first came out and absolutely couldn’t afford them. So happy they will have a second life with me now!


----------



## LuvChanel55

$12 Vintage Dior Shoulder Bag find!! Got it authenticated too!


----------



## IntheOcean

eccoxbag said:


> Become absolutely bitten by the secondhand bag/shoe market. Not everything was cheap, but it was all well under retail. I’m taking a break for a bit, but there are really some nice bargains to be had out there!
> 
> I was pretty shocked to find out that exotics do not necessarily hold their value. And that in some cases, I prefer a vintage design to something brand new.
> I honestly never dreamed I’d ever own a Gucci python bag. And some of these, I coveted when they first came out and absolutely couldn’t afford them. So happy they will have a second life with me now!
> View attachment 5673452


Gorgeous python bag, and the Blooms one too. Congrats! Prices on the second-hand market can sometimes be really, really enticing, yep


----------



## Simplyput

Got my first Raina belt the other day from Savers for $3.49 minus 20%. It is a Penelope Dragon stretch in a brown faux snakeprint as pictured. Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Girlfromgent

Another belt find:  Celine belt with horse shoe detail


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'll go thrifting... eventually.


----------



## LisaK026

Merrell Tetra Launch Waterproof Leather Boots My size $20


----------



## LisaK026

I guess today was score day.I found 2 gongs at the thrift store (I have lots of cool stuff in my back yard). This one was $2.99. I looked it up and found it for $378 without the hanger.


----------



## Tomsmom

More Lenox…


----------



## LisaK026

Don't know who to ask, so you guys win.Did not buy it because I know Chanel jackets are supposed to have a chain along the bottom and it didn't. And the lining threw me off (but I did find something online with very similar lining).It didn't have any buttons either. Anyone know?


----------



## Raven3766

LisaK026 said:


> Don't know who to ask, so you guys win.Did not buy it because I know Chanel jackets are supposed to have a chain along the bottom and it didn't. And the lining threw me off (but I did find something online with very similar lining).It didn't have any buttons either. Anyone know?
> 
> View attachment 5679838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679843


I hope you bought it.


----------



## LisaK026

Raven3766 said:


> I hope you bought it.


Nope. I pondered for a while. I didn't think it was real.


----------



## Raven3766

Today was purse day! I found 4 Coach, 1 Brahmin, 1 Elliott Luca, 1 Milly, 1 Michael Kors, and 1 Marc Jacobs $45 for all...


----------



## Tomsmom

Raven3766 said:


> Today was purse day! I found 4 Coach, 1 Brahmin, 1 Elliott Luca, 1 Milly, 1 Michael Kors, and 1 Marc Jacobs $45 for all...
> View attachment 5680383
> View attachment 5680384
> View attachment 5680385
> View attachment 5680386
> View attachment 5680387
> View attachment 5680388
> View attachment 5680389


Wow!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Tomsmom, the quilted Coach still has its purchase card inside. All of them have their straps inside of the bags. I was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Narnanz

Raven3766 said:


> Today was purse day! I found 4 Coach, 1 Brahmin, 1 Elliott Luca, 1 Milly, 1 Michael Kors, and 1 Marc Jacobs $45 for all...
> View attachment 5680383
> View attachment 5680384
> View attachment 5680385
> View attachment 5680386
> View attachment 5680387
> View attachment 5680388
> View attachment 5680389


*sigh*    you find the Best Bags!


----------



## Raven3766

Narnanz said:


> *sigh* you find the Best Bags!





Narnanz said:


> Thanks Narnanz! Right place at the right time. I am always so amazed at all of your finds.  I think everyone on this thread is thriftin' amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ank you, just luck. This thread helps you see there are so many possibilities; so many great items are out there waiting for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


----------

